# Konsole VS. PC?



## Winduser (16. September 2009)

http://www.pcaction.de/Streitgespraech-Konsole-vs-PC-Die-Shooter-Frage/News/article/view/2649/

also ich bin ein NERD. und richtig abNERDen kann man nur mit Tastatur


abstimmen und weitererzählen. damit der Ewig andauernde Kampf zwischen PC-lern und Konsolis endlich entschieden wird


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. September 2009)

So eine Umfrage ist meines Erachtens Sinnlos, weil jedes System Vorteile hat. Man sollte eine Konsole und nen PC haben, dann hat man nur Vorteile


----------



## Winduser (16. September 2009)

also ich finde nicht das es sinnlos ist, viele meiner Kollegen sagen das sie die Xbox lieben. aber ich hab selber eine hier rumstehen, brauche sie aber fast nie. ein Schlagwort ist da natürlich LANpartys.
ein anderes ist Multitasking. 
man kann zwar mit einer Playstation 4 schon im internet surfen, aber nicht Spiele spielen, auf einem 2. Bildschirm gleichzeitig Surfen oder Nachrichten schauen. und extra einen Fehrnseher hinstellen, wenn man schon einen 42" TFT hat der an der PS3 drann ist, ist ja auch nicht so geil.


----------



## Tom3004 (16. September 2009)

Weil du hier in einem Pc Forum bist, wirst du glaubich keinen finden, der Konsolen besser findet


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

Naja, ich würde, wenn es möglich wäre, PC und Xbox 360 auswählen.

Wie bereits erwähnt, haben beide Systeme seine Vorteile.


----------



## Winduser (16. September 2009)

wo leigen die Vorteile in einer Xbox 360, abgesehn vom Preis im vergleich zu nem guten PC mit nem HD Monitor?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2009)

Ihr immer mit eurem Technikwahn  auf die Spiele kommts an, ok viele der XBOX360 Spiele kommen auch für PC, aber es gibt auch einige gute die (Konsolen)exklusiv bleiben.

Ich hab nix angekreuzt, da wie von anderen schon beschrieben jedes System seine Vorteile hat. konsolen meist Spiele und P/L, der PC punktet meist bei Qualität und der Vielseitigkeit.


----------



## Icejester (16. September 2009)

Ich habe ein SNES. Das reicht mir konsolentechnisch.


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

Winduser schrieb:


> wo leigen die Vorteile in einer Xbox 360, abgesehn vom Preis im vergleich zu nem guten PC mit nem HD Monitor?



Der Preis ist einer der größten Vorteile bei dieser Konsole. Bereits bei 150€ beginnt das Vergnügen.

Schon alleine der PC, der in der Lage ist, ein HD-Monitor zu "befeuern" kostet locker das 5-fache.

Ein guter HD-Monitor kostet ebenfalls an die 250€. Wenn man dieses extrem hohe Niveau halten möchte, muss man sicherlich stets die aktuellste High-End Grafikkarte im PC haben...

Bei der Xbox 360 laufen die Spiele immer in FullHD flüssig...wenn auch nicht auf dem allerhöchsten grafischen Niveau, zu dem ein aktueller 800€ PC in der Lage ist.

Die Xbox braucht man eben nicht ständig aufzurüsten...die Spiele laufen garantiert immer flüssig in den kommenden Jahren.


----------



## adler93 (16. September 2009)

Ich bin bis jetzt der einzige der für PS2/3 gestimmt hat, natrülich finde ich den Pc auch gut, aber wenn man einfach nur wert auf Zocken legt ist man mit einer Konsole natürlich besser bedient, da die Spiele mit einer PS3 z.B immer in FullHD in guter Grafik ruckelfrei laufen. Um das mit einem Pc zu können reichen keine 300€ aus. Ich bin aber der Meinung man sollte beides besitzen, einen normal ausgerüsteten PC für Lanpartys, Spiele die besser auf dem PC sind und natürlich für das Internet und eine Konsole für das reine Spielevergnügen im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

adler93 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber der Meinung man sollte beides besitzen, einen normal ausgerüsteten PC für Lanpartys, Spiele die besser auf dem PC sind und natürlich für das Internet und eine Konsole für das reine Spielevergnügen im Wohnzimmer.



signed 

Allerdings sollte der PC nach Möglichkeit schon auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge sein, damit man die Spiele auch ordentlich zocken kann.


----------



## majorguns (16. September 2009)

Ich finde PC UND Xbox gut (PC mag ich zwar lieber....) weil Xbox bisher noch keinen Vote hatte habe ich mal dafür gevoted


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. September 2009)

Hehe...
Ich hab als einziger die Wii genommen.

Ist halt einfach so, wenn man seit seiner Kindheit immer mit Nintendo gezockt hat.


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. September 2009)

Als früherer Besitzer einer PS2 bin ich inzwischen komplett auf den PC umgestiegen..

Ist eben einfach flexibler einsetzbar


----------



## feivel (16. September 2009)

pc..und ein mac ist für mich kein pc


----------



## feivel (16. September 2009)

wobei ich auch wieder mich mit einer konsole anfreunden konnte
hatte schon einige


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. September 2009)

Außer XBox hab ich alles.


----------



## heartcell (16. September 2009)

[x] PC
aber die Play ist natürlich auch geil^^


----------



## majorguns (16. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Außer XBox hab ich alles.


Da fehlt dir aber was genz wichtiges ^^


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. September 2009)

Kann man bei Konsolen Teile austauschen? Kann mit Konsolen alles machen?

Antwort: NEIN! Eine Konsole bleibt wie sie ist u. hat nichtmal 1/3 der möglichkeiten wie ein PC.

Also meine Wahl: COMPUTER


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. September 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Da fehlt dir aber was genz wichtiges ^^


Sicher nicht.


Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Kann man bei Konsolen Teile austauschen? Kann mit Konsolen alles machen?
> 
> Antwort: NEIN! Eine Konsole bleibt wie sie ist u. hat nichtmal 1/3 der möglichkeiten wie ein PC.
> 
> Also meine Wahl: COMPUTER


Kann eine Konsole endlos rumzicken, durch unsachgemäßes Nachrüsten kaputt gehen oder sich einen Virus einfangen?


----------



## Airblade85 (17. September 2009)

also ich hab auch einfach mal für die 360 gestimmt 
PC ist natürlich in sachen Grafik und Anwendungsmöglichkeiten klar im Vorteil.
Aber die Konsole ist ja im Grunde nur fürs zocken gedacht. Da muss man nie Angst haben das die Anforderung vom Game zu hoch ist. Man muss sich nicht andauernt ärgern, weil das Spel nicht läuft da Patch xy fehlt. Außerdem ist es viel chilliger sich schön auf die Couch zu fläzen und von da aus genüsslich auf ein 42" zu zocken. Außerdem finde ich den Multiplayer bei Konsolen oft auch besser, einfach Spiel rein und los gehts. Beim PC muss ich erstmal noch ne Stunde Patches laden, da ansonsten nicht mit dem Multiplaye wird 

Naja im Endeffekt ist wohl die optimale Lösung beides zu haben  PC und 360/PS3. Beides hat seine Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## ole88 (17. September 2009)

leut bitte nicht schon wieder, kann doch nicht sein das diese suppe jeden monat neu gekocht wird, sorry aber da thema ist schon so ausgelatscht wie meine alten chucks

kein kommentar


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. September 2009)

[X] PS3. 

Sorry aber was soll diese lächerliche Umfrage in einem *COMPUTER*-Forum bezwecken? Es ist doch klar, dass hier größtenteils PC-User unterwegs sind. Stell sie nochmal bei http://www.videogameszone.de/ rein und staune, wie wenig den PC bevorzugen, was aber nicht anders zu erwarten ist in einem Konsolenforum.

Letzten Endes hat sie ohnehin nur so viel Aussagekraft wie eine Nvidia vs. AMD- Torte vs. Kuchen- oder Windel vs. Klopapier-Umfrage. Jeder hat was anderes gern und aus meiner Sicht überwiegen die Vorteile einer Konsole. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und da hat jeder eine andere. Der "Krieg" (wenn man das so nennen kann) Konsole vs PC wird so schnell nicht entschieden, aber die aktuelle Entwicklung geht in die Richtung, dass Games auf der Konsole entwickelt und dann auf den PC portiert werden.
Und jetzt geh dich schämen!


----------



## Juicebag (17. September 2009)

Ich geh jetzt mal nur alleine vom Zocken aus:

Also alleine oder im inet find ich den PC wesentlich besser. Vor allem bei Shootern. Es sieht einfach besser aus (wenn auch nicht wirklich viel) und die Steuerung ist unübertrefflich, jedoch nur bei Shootern oder RTS, obwohl ich bei Spielen, wie z.B. Assassins Creed auch die Tastatur + Maus-Kombi bevorzuge.

Konsolen sind dafür viel besser, was Sportspiele angeht oder Prügelspiele. Sprich Spiele, die man zu mehreren Spielen kann. Wen nnoch andere da sind, macht das einfach am meisten Spaß.


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Ich hab einen PC und eine 360, meine Freundin besitzt eine Wii. Hier ist also alles voll. Jedes System hat seine Vorteile und seine Nachteile. Gestern hab ich ganz relaxt mit nem Kumpel Halo über Splitscreen gezockt. Da hatten wir auch richtig Spaß.


----------



## majorguns (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Sicher nicht.
> 
> Kann eine Konsole endlos rumzicken, durch unsachgemäßes Nachrüsten kaputt gehen oder sich einen Virus einfangen?


Wieso denn nicht ? 

Das stimmt, das wäre schonmal 1/3 was den Konsolen fehlt ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

Weil die XBox für die Tonne ist und wenn man einen PC hat, keine braucht.

Bitte jetzt keinen Glaubenskrieg anfangen, da das nur meine Meinung ist.


----------



## UnnerveD (17. September 2009)

Ich konnte mich net entscheiden und hab daher nen PC mit XBox 360 Gamepad -DIE Lösung


----------



## majorguns (17. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Weil die XBox für die Tonne ist und wenn man einen PC hat, keine braucht.
> 
> Bitte jetzt keinen Glaubenskrieg anfangen, da das nur meine Meinung ist.


So schlecht ist die garnicht  Aber egal, ne PSP und ne PS2 habe ich auch wobei ich eigendlich nur die PSP von Sony gut finde, PS2 ist langweilig und PS3 ist eigendlich auch nichts anderes als 360, mal abgesehen von den exclusiv Titeln


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich net entscheiden und hab daher nen PC mit XBox 360 Gamepad -DIE Lösung


Und deswegen braucht man keine XBox, wenn man einen PC hat.
Da kommen sowieso fast die gleichen Sachen.

PS: Nintendo rules!


----------



## martin-albrecht (17. September 2009)

ich würde mich für den pc entscheiden
aber wenn man mal eben irgendwie mit 2 bis 4 leuten zpcken will dann ist ne konsole ideal.
wenns um singleplayer ggames und online games geht würde ich den pc deutlich beworzugen


----------



## donbon (18. September 2009)

Rechner an DVI und xbox360 an VGA. So kann ich über Source bei Bedarf immer Switchen.


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2009)

Was für eine schwachsinnige Umfrage! Die Mühe, alle Postings vor meinem zu lesen, spare ich mir besser gleich ... 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, hat jedes System irgendwelche Vorteile und es kann auch jeder entscheiden, was er haben möchte. 

Ich persönlich bin vom PC auf eine Xbox 360 umgestiegen, da ich kein Geld mehr für neue Hardware ausgeben wollte und mittlerweile sowieso nur noch Gelegenheitsspieler bin. Was soll ich bei 2, oder höchstens 3 neuen Games pro Jahr, die ich mir kaufe, mit einem HighEnd-PC?

Im Übrigen ist mir ein "volles" Konto lieber, als die schnellste CPU und die schnellste Graka am Markt, aber wenn jemand die "PC-Aufrüsterei" als Hobby ansieht, dann stört mich das nicht. Ich habe eben andere Hobbies, die z.T. auch viel Geld verschlingen.

Ich werde sicher wieder mal einen PC zusammenbauen, aber für die nahe Zukunft bin ich mit meiner 360er voll und ganz zufrieden.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## feivel (20. September 2009)

boss 3ds post kann ich trotz nicht besitzens einer aktuellen konsole (habe nur noch die xbox1, andere ältere konsolen hab ich alle weggegeben) absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Shady (20. September 2009)

[x]PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s)
Wobei ich auch nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin. Investiere deswegen auch nich alle Nase lang in neue Hardware.


----------



## Lee (20. September 2009)

Einer der größten Nachteile der aktuellen konsolen gegenüber PCs ist meiner Meinung nach immernoch der Preis für Spiele. Ein neues Spiel für den PC kostet 39, maximal 49€. Ein neues für die Konsole kostet 69€. Vorteil der konsole gegenüber des pc´s ist, dass die spiele auch meistens auf anhieb laufen, ohne dass man erst 4 patches abwarten muss.

Ansonsten bleibt noch zu sagen: Für mich ist eine Konsole zum spielen da, im Falle der PS3 noch zum Filme gucken und Musikhören. Ein PC ist für mich fürs Internet, fürs Chatten für alles andere einfach da. Beide Systeme ergänzen sich für mich perfekt.


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ansonsten bleibt noch zu sagen: Für mich ist eine Konsole zum spielen da, im Falle der PS3 noch zum Filme gucken und Musikhören. Ein PC ist für mich fürs Internet, fürs Chatten für alles andere einfach da. Beide Systeme ergänzen sich für mich perfekt.


Naja, wenn ich einen HighEnd-PC hätte, würde ich mir keine Konsole kaufen, denn 2 "Spielegeräte" sind meiner Meinung nach 1 zu viel ... 

Da allerdings auf meinem Laptop nicht mehr alles mit maximaler Grafik flüssig läuft, ist bei mir die 360er das primäre "Spielegerät" und der Laptop darf für Musik, Internet und Office herhalten. Somit ergänzen sich die beiden Geräte bei mir auch perfekt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. September 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich einen HighEnd-PC hätte, würde ich mir keine Konsole kaufen, denn 2 "Spielegeräte" sind meiner Meinung nach 1 zu viel ...


Und wie sieht es aus, wenn man PC, Notebook, PS3, PSP, Wii und DS hat?


----------



## Zerebo (20. September 2009)

WOW wär hätte das Gedacht,die Leute hier im Forum von PC GAMES Hardware spielen ja echt lieber auf nem Pc.......


----------



## Two-Face (20. September 2009)

[X] _PC_

Na was hättest du denn gedacht, sonst wären die ja gar nicht in so nem Forum angemeldet


----------



## n0stradamus (20. September 2009)

[x] PC

Die Frage ist in einem PC-Forum wirklich "angebracht" xD
Der Rechner ist ja wohl klar die beste Plattform von allem was ist und was noch kommt. Ich meine, geeks gibt es nur am PC


----------



## Fate T.H (20. September 2009)

Naja die Umfrage ist was für den Po da man ja nur PC oder Konsole ankreuzen kann aber nicht beides gleichzeitig.

Egal als gelgenheitsspieler bevorzuge ich da lieber die Konsolen da ich kein Bock habe auf den ganzen Kram wie Patchen usw.



n0stradamus schrieb:


> [x] PC
> 
> Die Frage ist in einem PC-Forum wirklich "angebracht" xD
> Der Rechner ist ja wohl klar die beste Plattform von allem was ist und was noch kommt. Ich meine, geeks gibt es nur am PC



Ob der PC nun die beste Plattform ist liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters und ist nicht allgemeingültig.


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus, wenn man PC, Notebook, PS3, PSP, Wii und DS hat?


Dann würde ich ganz klar sagen, dass derjenige keine Ahnung von richtigem Umgang mit Geld hat, denn dass man 4 Konsolen, 1 PC und 1 Notebook braucht, kann mir keiner erzählen.

_PS: Du bist doch selbst derjenige, der das alles hat, oder?!_ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## geheimrat (20. September 2009)

einer der wesentlichen vorteile von konsolen gegenüber einem starken PC ist (neben den anschaffungskosten besonders bei HD) dass es wesentlich geilere games gibt (GT5 , MGS4, God of War 3, Heavy Rain, um nur einige beispiele zu nennen)!!!


----------



## mr_sleeve (20. September 2009)

wir haben alles der auswahlmöglichkeiten hier rumstehen  trotzdem [X] PC


----------



## Octopoth (20. September 2009)

[x] PC

Hab neben dem PC aber auch noch eine SNES hier stehen. Das Teil ist einfach Kult und für ein schnelles Spielchen zwischendurch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dann würde ich ganz klar sagen, dass derjenige keine Ahnung von richtigem Umgang mit Geld hat, denn dass man 4 Konsolen, 1 PC und 1 Notebook braucht, kann mir keiner erzählen.
> 
> _PS: Du bist doch selbst derjenige, der das alles hat, oder?!_
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Na klar.

Wenn man auf gewisse Exklusivtitel wert legt, braucht man ja alles.

Und ich kann dich beruhigen, mit Geld kann ich umgehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. September 2009)

> einer der wesentlichen vorteile von konsolen gegenüber einem starken PC ist (neben den anschaffungskosten besonders bei HD) dass es wesentlich geilere games gibt (GT5 , MGS4, God of War 3, Heavy Rain, um nur einige beispiele zu nennen)!!!



Deine Beispiele sind Games für die PS3 (exklusiv). Paar Beispiele von geilen exklusiven PC-Spielen sind: World in Conflict, The Witcher, Diablo 3, Command and Conquer 4, Starcraft 2, Crysis, Stalker und Silent Hunter 4. Ausserdem erscheinen die Top-Titel Alan Wake und Splinter Cell: Conviction nicht für die PS3. Die PS3 hat n paar gute Exklusiv-Titel und das wars dann auch, genau wie der PC und die Xbox360. Ich schreib das nur, weil schonmal jemand behauptet hat, dass Konsolenspiele den besseren Content haben, sich das aber gar nicht so pauschal sagen lässt. Erstens Geschmackssache, zweitens sind die meisten guten Games Multiplattformtitel und drittens gibts gute Exklusivtitel immer wieder auch nur für die PS3 oder die Xbox360.


----------



## Atel79 (21. September 2009)

wo ist world in conflict pc exklusiv ???? das spiel gibt es auch für die xbox 360


----------



## rabit (21. September 2009)

PC ist doch logisch oder


----------



## feivel (21. September 2009)

was an dieser umfrage ganz sicher eh nie repräsentativ ist: pcgameshardware extreme.....

hier sind logischerweise hauptsächlich pcspieler angemeldet.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. September 2009)

die X-Box 360 ist ganz nett die PS2 Slim auch beides nur wegen GTA gekauft (San Andreas und IV)

aber ansonsten ist der PC jeder Konsole überlegen aus zu vielen Gründen um sie hier alle aufzuzählen

aber mal ein paar PC Nachteile:

-diverse Spiele Zicken rum bis Patch xxx raus ist
-Updaten meistens nicht Automatisch
-Kopierschutz Probleme
-Viren
-Cheater
-nicht richtig funktionierendes Punk Buster


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. September 2009)

> wo ist world in conflict pc exklusiv ???? das spiel gibt es auch für die xbox 360



Nö, WiC gibts seit über 2 Jahren nur für den PC und von ner Konsolenversion fehlt bis jetzt jede Spur. Möglich dass es irgendwann nochmal ne Konsolenversion gibt, aber bekannt ist nichts.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2009)

Also ich hab auch eine XBox360 hier , allerdings muss ich sagen , das es von der Grafik her mitlerweile doch schon ein guter Unterschied ist zwischen Xbox360 und meinem PC .

Ich spiel lieber am Pc  


Mfg Micha


----------



## Jor-El (21. September 2009)

Naja, ich zocke gerne und in meinen Augen hat jede genannte Plattform ihren Platz.
Wii für den Sohnemann, PS3 für BR und PS3 only Titeln, 360 halt für die Konsolentitel (meiner Meinung nach sehen Spiele für 360 besser aus als auf der PS3) und die 360 only Titel.
PC dann für Strategie, Ego-Shooter und MMO´s.
Sofern Titel für alle Systeme erscheint dann entscheide ich mich aber für den PC. Erstens wegen der Grafik (AA, Physix usw.) und wegen der durchweg günstigeren Preise. Ist zwar schwer bei Titeln wie zB Dirt 2 und RE5 hart zu bleiben aber am Ende wird man dafür meist belohnt.
Daher klick ich mal fürn PC und gehen meine Konsolen im Wohnzimmer staubwischen. Als kleiner Trost


----------



## Soulja110 (21. September 2009)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Naja, ich zocke gerne und in meinen Augen hat jede genannte Plattform ihren Platz.
> Wii für den Sohnemann, PS3 für BR und PS3 only Titeln, 360 halt für die Konsolentitel (meiner Meinung nach sehen Spiele für 360 besser aus als auf der PS3) und die 360 only Titel.
> PC dann für Strategie, Ego-Shooter und MMO´s.
> Sofern Titel für alle Systeme erscheint dann entscheide ich mich aber für den PC. Erstens wegen der Grafik (AA, Physix usw.) und wegen der durchweg günstigeren Preise. Ist zwar schwer bei Titeln wie zB Dirt 2 und RE5 hart zu bleiben aber am Ende wird man dafür meist belohnt.
> Daher klick ich mal fürn PC und gehen meine Konsolen im Wohnzimmer staubwischen. Als kleiner Trost



guter neutraler post, hätt ich hier garnicht erwartet. kann ich auch so unterschreiben mit der ausnahme, dass ich rennspiele mittlerweile nurnoch auf der konsole zocke. bestes beispiel dirt 1. das gehört einfach auf die xbox360. ich hab die pc version gezockt und neben der ungenaueren steuerung, hats auch noch gelagt. da sch*** ich auf die paar mehr pixel am rechner.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. September 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Deine Beispiele sind Games für die PS3 (exklusiv). Paar Beispiele von geilen exklusiven PC-Spielen sind: World in Conflict, The Witcher, Diablo 3, Command and Conquer 4, Starcraft 2, Crysis, Stalker und Silent Hunter 4. Ausserdem erscheinen die Top-Titel Alan Wake und Splinter Cell: Conviction nicht für die PS3. Die PS3 hat n paar gute Exklusiv-Titel und das wars dann auch, genau wie der PC und die Xbox360. Ich schreib das nur, weil schonmal jemand behauptet hat, dass Konsolenspiele den besseren Content haben, sich das aber gar nicht so pauschal sagen lässt. Erstens Geschmackssache, zweitens sind die meisten guten Games Multiplattformtitel und drittens gibts gute Exklusivtitel immer wieder auch nur für die PS3 oder die Xbox360.



Mit CnC4 meinst du Red Alert 3? Das gibts auch auf PS3. 
Und ob Alan Wake der Kracher wird steht noch aus. Bisherige Videos waren zwar grafisch nett, aber das Gameplay und die Story wird entscheidend sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. September 2009)

> Mit CnC4 meinst du Red Alert 3? Das gibts auch auf PS3.


Ne, mit C&C 4 mein ich C&C4 

Command & Conquer 4-Vorschau: Das Ende der Tiberium-Saga geht neue Wege



> C&C 4 wurde nur für den PC angekündigt, was Bass folgendermaßen kommentiert:
> 
> _"Wir sind sehr stolz auf das, was mit mit den bisherigen Spielen auf den Konsolen geleistet haben, aber wir entwickeln Command & Conquer 4 exklusiv für den PC. Angesichts des ambitionierten Umfangs und der signifikant umgebauten Infrastruktur des Spiels erschien es uns richtig, uns ausschließlich auf unsere Kernplattform zu fokussieren und dort sicherzustellen, dass wir alles richtig machen."_



Allgemein: Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twighlight: EA erläutert Klassen & Onlinepflicht - 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Allgemein-Spiel Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twighlight


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. September 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne, mit C&C 4 mein ich C&C4
> 
> Command & Conquer 4-Vorschau: Das Ende der Tiberium-Saga geht neue Wege



Ach das... CnC3 hat mich so sehr enttäuscht, dass des vermutlich ohnehin mein letzter Teil der Serie war. RA3 hat den Karren dann noch mehr in den Dreck gezogen, da hat mir die Demo gelangt um zu wissen, dass EA eine ehemals legendäre Serie vollständig ruiniert hat. Ich werde CnC4 also nicht wirklich hinterhertrauern.  Evtl spiel ichs mal kurz auf dem PC an, mal sehen wies wird.
Ich spiele ohnehin RTS lieber am PC, Shooter jedoch lieber auf Konsole.


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

Der PC .eine KOnsole mag zwar billiger und ebenfalls gut geeignet für Spiele sein ,aber sie bietet teilweise extrem wichtige Dinge nicht
-Aufrüstbarkeit
-Flexibilität(Anwendungen außer Spiele laufen nicht)
-Grafikeinstellungen 

Für mich als FSAA Liebhaber ist das sehr wichtig, außerdem bieten PCs höhere Auflösungen und sie ruckeln nicht ,wenn man einen aufgherüsteten PC hat ,gerade bei GTA IV oder NFS Undercover gibts öfters Ruckler auf Konsolen


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> -Aufrüstbarkeit


Wozu, wenn ohnehin alle Spiele so programmiert werden, dass sie auf der vorhandenen Hardware flüssig laufen?


Sesfontain schrieb:


> -Flexibilität(Anwendungen außer Spiele laufen nicht)


Deswegen hat ja niemand nur eine Konsole, sondern ergänzt bestenfalls seinen PC/Laptop damit ...


Sesfontain schrieb:


> -Grafikeinstellungen


Alle Konsolen-Spiele laufen in der maximalen Grafik, die die Konsolenhardware schafft. Wozu brauchst du also die Möglichkeit, die Grafik runter drehen zu können?


Sesfontain schrieb:


> und sie ruckeln nicht ,wenn man einen aufgherüsteten PC hat ,gerade bei GTA IV oder NFS Undercover gibts öfters Ruckler auf Konsolen


"Konsolenruckler" sind nichts Nachgewiesenes, oder Reproduzierbares und daher lasse ich das nicht als Contraargument gelten. Ich habe zwar selbst schon Berichte über das Thema gelesen, aber ich halte das für Einzelfälle, da die überwältigende Mehrheit der Konsolenuser nie irgendwelche Ruckler erlebt hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Operator (21. September 2009)

PC for the win

Kann viel mehr mit machen und ocen 
allerdings kann ich die Konsolen auch nicht als schlecht bezeichnen

Lego Star Wars auf Playstation kann man nächte lang mit anderen Leuten zoggen 

Xbox ist eher weniger mein ding auch wenn ich noch nicht auf drauf gezoggt hab


----------



## Atel79 (21. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Der PC .eine KOnsole mag zwar billiger und ebenfalls gut geeignet für Spiele sein ,aber sie bietet teilweise extrem wichtige Dinge nicht
> -Aufrüstbarkeit
> -Flexibilität(Anwendungen außer Spiele laufen nicht)
> -Grafikeinstellungen
> ...


 
Sorry aber da muss ich die enttäuschen zumindestens auf der ps3 kann man mehr machen als nur spielen .Natürlich ruckeln spiele aufen Pc wenn die Spiele schlecht programmiert sind nutzt dir der beste high end rechner nichts und da gab und es gibt genügend beispiele wo es so ist oder man verkauft auf dem pc spiele die erst gar nicht laufen.


----------



## Opheliac (21. September 2009)

PC natürlich.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

lol... geiles umfragenergebnis!!! DER PC als GOTT!!! Baut einen TEmpel und opfert einen Menschen! 

neenee aber pc is halt einfach geiler


----------



## Mücke99 (25. September 2009)

Es geht nichts über einen PC.

Hatte schon etliche Konsolen und hab am Anfang öfters damit gespielt, doch nach einer geraumen Zeit zockte ich wieder lieber am PC.


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

[x] PS3
PC ist zu langsam und kein Geld zum Aufrüsten übrig, zumal mich der PC-Spielesektor eh kaum noch lockt (Kopierschutz, Bugs, nervige Zusatzprogramme...).
PC ist nur noch zum Arbeiten da.


----------



## Mücke99 (25. September 2009)

Sicherlich gibt es Spiele die es für den PC nicht gibt, aber ganz ehrlich nur weil EA es nicht mehr nötig hat Madden NFL 2010 für den PC zu machen, kauf ich mir keine Konsole. Wobei EA ja eh nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war, ich sag nur NFS.


----------



## Doney (26. September 2009)

ich finds mist dass immer weniger spiele auch für pc rauskomm... so richtige geheimtipps gibts meist nur für konsole


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. September 2009)

> so richtige geheimtipps gibts meist nur für konsole



Und welche sind das deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Doney (26. September 2009)

kA.. ^^ aber viele games gibts doch nur für konsole und das wird doch immer schlimmer


----------



## A3000T (26. September 2009)

Hab mich für die Xbox/Xbox360 entschieden. Habe beide daheim, funktionieren beide wunderprächtig. Und die Controller. Ein Genuss. Gefallen mir jedenfalls besser als die PS Knochen. Das es immer mehr Spiele nur für Konsole gibt stimmt so nicht, zumindest ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Beim PC muss man halt manchmal ein wenig warten, bis die Konsolenversion soviel Geld eingebracht haben, das man die PC Version an die raubkopierenden Schmarotzer die es beim PC naturgemäß häufiger gibt, verschenken kann.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. September 2009)

es gibt ab und zu mal Games die 

-nur für X-Box 360 oder 
-nur für PS3 aber es gibt auch viele die 
-nur für PC sind (sind meistens auch die besseren Spiele für PC)

viele gibt es aber auch für alle Plattformen (solange dann nicht sowas wie Resident Evil 4 PC raus kommt, ist das wohl am besten)


----------



## der Türke (26. September 2009)

Wo ist den Euer Problem ? wenn ihr auf ein Gutes Konsolen Spiele nicht verzichtet wollt (z.B. God of War 3) kauf euch ne  Konsole, Pc ist doch standart heut zu tage oder etwa nicht?


----------



## feivel (28. September 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Wo ist den Euer Problem ? wenn ihr auf ein Gutes Konsolen Spiele nicht verzichtet wollt (z.B. God of War 3) kauf euch ne  Konsole, Pc ist doch standart heut zu tage oder etwa nicht?




eh klar pc isch standard 


das schöne am pc ist, dass bei eigenzusammenstellungen doch nichts standard ist.
nen office pc hat fast jeder, das ist wohl richtig. aber darüber hinaus ist das jetzt nicht wirklich in jedermanns zuhause zufinden.....


----------



## feivel (28. September 2009)

A3000T schrieb:


> Hab mich für die Xbox/Xbox360 entschieden. Habe beide daheim, funktionieren beide wunderprächtig. Und die Controller. Ein Genuss. Gefallen mir jedenfalls besser als die PS Knochen. Das es immer mehr Spiele nur für Konsole gibt stimmt so nicht, zumindest ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Beim PC muss man halt manchmal ein wenig warten, bis die Konsolenversion soviel Geld eingebracht haben, das man die PC Version an die raubkopierenden Schmarotzer die es beim PC naturgemäß häufiger gibt, verschenken kann.




gibt mittlerweile mit sicherheit genausoviele konsolenraubkopierschmarotzer...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> gibt mittlerweile mit sicherheit genausoviele konsolenraubkopierschmarotzer...



Das dürfte zumindest auf der PS3 recht schwer fallen. Zum einen kosten BluRay-Brenner noch eine Kleinigkeit und zum anderen gibt es noch keine Modchips dafür.
Dass es für X360 und Nintendo funktioniert ist deren eigene Schuld. Einen 100%igen Schutz gäbe es nur dann, wenn sie eigene Datenträgernormen herausbringen und diese unter Verschluss halten, so dass dafür niemals Brenner entwickelt werden können. Sony hat diesen Weg zumindest andeutungsweise mit der BluRay beschritten.


----------



## feivel (28. September 2009)

ich wollte damit aber eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass es mit der tatsache dass die leute einen pc bevorzugen selbst nichts zu tun hat.
sondern die möglichkeiten eben (aus)genützt werden
aber das bei konsolen genauso passiert.


und schon immer auch bei konsolen passiert ist
im modulzeitalter war das schwerer ..aber es gab die ganze thematik schon auch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

Schade das man nur eins auswählen kann. Die Mischung machts nämlich, warum sollte man sich entscheiden? Einfach ein PC UND eine Konsole anschaffen, feddich


----------



## bingo88 (28. September 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das dürfte zumindest auf der PS3 recht schwer fallen. Zum einen kosten BluRay-Brenner noch eine Kleinigkeit und zum anderen gibt es noch keine Modchips dafür.
> Dass es für X360 und Nintendo funktioniert ist deren eigene Schuld. Einen 100%igen Schutz gäbe es nur dann, wenn sie eigene Datenträgernormen herausbringen und diese unter Verschluss halten, so dass dafür niemals Brenner entwickelt werden können. Sony hat diesen Weg zumindest andeutungsweise mit der BluRay beschritten.


Aber es das Lieblingsargument der Entwickler gegen PC-Versionen ;o)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

Sony machts doch ganz einfach, wenn man keine neue Firmware raufspielt kann man  nicht online zoggn. Und mit neuer Firmware würde dein Chip nichtmehr funzen. Ergo musst du dich entscheiden.


----------



## bingo88 (28. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sony machts doch ganz einfach, wenn man keine neue Firmware raufspielt kann man  nicht online zoggn. Und mit neuer Firmware würde dein Chip nichtmehr funzen. Ergo musst du dich entscheiden.


Hast du  bei Xbox live nich auch son gedingel, dass die dich sperren?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

Xbox live suckt eh. Ich lach jedesmal wenn die Xbox-fanboys ankommen mit "die Xbox ist viel günstiger bla bla bla", wären da nur nicht die Onlinekosten


----------



## Atel79 (28. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Xbox live suckt eh. Ich lach jedesmal wenn die Xbox-fanboys ankommen mit "die Xbox ist viel günstiger bla bla bla", wären da nur nicht die Onlinekosten


 
tja und andere lachen sich über pc spieler kaputt die haufenweise kohle in ihren rechner stecken damit sie uptodate bleiben da gegen sind die online kosten für die xbox ein witz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2009)

Weißt du, normale Gamer kaufen sich einmal nen dicken Rechner und haben ein paar Jahre Spaß dran, dann rüsten sie vllt. ne neue Graka nach. Freaks wie die meisten hier in Forum interessieren sich weniger für Spiele, sondern für die Hardware an sich. Deshalb ist für viele Leute hier genau das Gegenteil von deinem Beispiel der Fall, sie beklagen sich das man ne Konsole nicht aufrüsten kann


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. September 2009)

Xbox 360, mit dem PC spiel ich nurnoch ab und zu ne Runde GTA 4.


----------



## Doney (28. September 2009)

isses n gerücht oder stimmt es dass die pc-grafik stets besser is als die konsolengrafik...

hab keine konsole und somit keinen vergleich..


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> isses n gerücht oder stimmt es dass die pc-grafik stets besser is als die konsolengrafik...


Teils teils ...

Dass ausnahmslos alle Spiele, die für PC und Konsolen erschienen sind, auf dem PC besser aussehen würden, ist definitiv falsch.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## feivel (29. September 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Teils teils ...
> 
> Dass ausnahmslos alle Spiele, die für PC und Konsolen erschienen sind, auf dem PC besser aussehen würden, ist definitiv falsch.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

wobei man hier fairerweise dazusagen sollte..programmiererschuld..technisch ist der pc zu mehr in der lage als konsolen..aber oft gibt es eben 1:1 portierungen,...da sind natürlich wenig bis gar keine unterschiede


----------



## Atel79 (29. September 2009)

Es gibt Spielehersteller die mit konsolen mehr umsatz machen als mit dem pc und dann ist es auch klar das es eine 1:1 potierung gibt


----------



## .::Sasa::. (29. September 2009)

hab beides xD jedes hat halt vor und nachteile find ich ich zoqq auf beides aber pc mehr =D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> wobei man hier fairerweise dazusagen sollte..programmiererschuld..technisch ist der pc zu mehr in der lage als konsolen..aber oft gibt es eben 1:1 portierungen,...da sind natürlich wenig bis gar keine unterschiede



Naja aber selbst dann kannst du per Treiber noch nachhelfen, und dann sieht dann definitiv besser als auf der Konsole aus


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2009)

Ich selbst bevorzuge auch den PC. Aber mit ner zusätzlichen PS3 im Schlepptau ist man ziemlich flächendeckend gerüstet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. September 2009)

Meine Xbox360 ist bei mir seit dem ich sie hab nur n Staubfänger. Ich werde sie vielleicht bald verkaufen.



> tja und andere lachen sich über pc spieler kaputt die haufenweise kohle in ihren rechner stecken damit sie uptodate bleiben da gegen sind die online kosten für die xbox ein witz



Ich glaube, ich investiere in 2 Jahren durchschnittlich so 500 Euro in neue Hardware, um up to date zu bleiben. Das sind im Monat etwa 21 Euro. Dafür zahl ich für neu erschienene Spiele durchschnittlich 20 Euro weniger, trage keine Onlinekosten neben denen für den PC, habe meist die bessere Grafik (und wenns nur durch AA, AF und die höhere Auflösung ist), die höhere Sichtweite, ab und an die Option Mods zu nutzen und jede Menge Spass an Hardware (z.B. an ner neuen Graka-Generation). Abgesehen davon zocke ich meist Shooter und RTS-Spiele und sehe mich daher an Maus u. Tastatur gebunden.


----------



## eVoX (29. September 2009)

Ganz klar PC, eine Xbox360 werd ich mir aber noch dieses Jahr gönnen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. September 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Ganz klar PC, eine Xbox360 werd ich mir aber noch dieses Jahr gönnen.


kauf dir aber eine mit HD dann braucht man das viel zu laute DVD Laufwerk beim Spielen nicht mehr zu ertragen; die Lüfter sind auch noch laut genug aber nicht so laut wie das DVD-Laufwerk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> kauf dir aber eine mit HD dann braucht man das viel zu laute DVD Laufwerk beim Spielen nicht mehr zu ertragen; die Lüfter sind auch noch laut genug aber nicht so laut wie das DVD-Laufwerk



HD-Laufwerk? Ahja, so kann man sein Geld auch zum Fenster rausschmeißen  


Kauf dir ne PS3


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. September 2009)

Das Laufwerk der Xbox360 ist sogar deutlich lauter als mein Zalman 9700 CPU-Kühler @ max. und das will schon was heissen. Ich bin zwar nicht so lautstärkeempfindlich, aber ne Zumutung ist das schon.

Fr3@k

Er meint wohl HDD.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. September 2009)

HDD
Hard Disk = HD
Hard Disk Drive ... das Drive kann man doch weg lassen 
ich schreibe demnächst am besten Festplatte das ist eindeutig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> HDD
> Hard Disk = HD
> Hard Disk Drive ... das Drive kann man doch weg lassen
> ich schreibe demnächst am besten Festplatte das ist eindeutig



mach doch einfach hdd und odd. 

hd = high definition 

hdd = hard disk drive


----------



## eVoX (29. September 2009)

Das die etwas laut sein soll, hab ich schon gelesen aber das die so laut ist, dass würde mich glaub ich beim zocken schon stören.
Wenn die PS3 slim im diesen Jahr für 250€ zu finden sein wird, wird es wohl eine PS3.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. September 2009)

wundert mich das mehr Leute XBOX als PS3 angeklickt haben. Da diese ja die deutlich bessere Grafik hat...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

Die PS3 boomt doch jetzt erst so richtig. Viele haben genau auf diese Preisenkung gewartet.


----------



## Doney (30. September 2009)

ich finds ja schon mal mist dass konsolenspiele teurer sind als pc-spiele


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich finds ja schon mal mist dass konsolenspiele teurer sind als pc-spiele



Nicht im Ausland


----------



## Doney (30. September 2009)

^^... ich kenn nochn ort wo konsolen- und pcspiele gleichteuer sind... aber das is dann wohl nich so legal


----------



## feivel (30. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich finds ja schon mal mist dass konsolenspiele teurer sind als pc-spiele


 
damit holen sie ja die kosten für die zu niedrig verkauften konsolen rein


----------



## boss3D (30. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> damit holen sie ja die kosten für die zu niedrig verkauften konsolen rein


Das Geld für die Spiele bekommt aber nicht zwangsläufig MS bzw. Sony ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## potzblitz (30. September 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das Geld für die Spiele bekommt aber nicht zwangsläufig MS bzw. Sony ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Müssen die Spielehersteller/vertreiber nicht Lizenzen von MS, Sony bzw. Nintendo erwerben oder wie war das nochmal 

Mir fehlen bei der Umfrage noch ein paar mehr Antworten!!! Ich besitze einen PC, PS2, PS3, xbox360 demnächst wohl auch wieder eine Wii und daher kann ich nicht nur für ein System stimmen da alle ihre Vor- bzw. Nachteile haben!


----------



## feivel (1. Oktober 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das Geld für die Spiele bekommt aber nicht zwangsläufig MS bzw. Sony ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

das sind lizenzeinnahmen,...die bekommen sie durchaus...


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele lieber auf Pcs (aber bitte keine Macs xD)


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> das sind lizenzeinnahmen,...die bekommen sie durchaus...


Nur dass die vielleicht 5 % pro verkauftem Spiel betragen, wenn es viel ist und außerdem gibts die Lizenzen bei PC-Spielen genauso ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (1. Oktober 2009)

Nein das sind bis zu 20€ pro verkauften Spiel, also deutlich mehr als 5%.Daher resultieren auch die höheren Preise im vgl. zum PC. Wenn es Lizenzgebühren gibt im PC-Bereich habe ich noch nie von gehört / gelesen. Sicherlich könnte MS auf die Idee kommen, da es aber alternative Systeme gibt wäre das nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wenn es Lizenzgebühren gibt im PC-Bereich habe ich noch nie von gehört / gelesen.


Ich glaube kaum, dass man für die Konsolen-Versionen von sämtlichen Sport- und Rennspielen Lizenzgebühren zahlen muss und für die PC-Versionen, in denen auch alle Namen und Automarken vorkommen, nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Oktober 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass man für die Konsolen-Versionen von sämtlichen Sport- und Rennspielen Lizenzgebühren zahlen muss und für die PC-Versionen, in denen auch alle Namen und Automarken vorkommen, nicht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


an MS bzw. Sony für die Nutzung der Konsole bei jeden Spiel im Preis drin


----------



## roadgecko (1. Oktober 2009)

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: BEIDES. Es gibt auch coole Games auf (und nur auf) Konsole und umgekehrt. Und manche Spiele sind auf zb. ps3 einfach geiler und umgekehrt


----------



## STSLeon (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja die Lizenzgebühren gehen aber an die Automobilhersteller. EA zahlt für den M3 an BMW Lizenzgebühren und Codemasters für den Z4 auch. Dennoch kostet die X-Box Version des Spiels noch eine große Lizenzgebühr an MS


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2009)

Wie dem auch sei, ich zocke seit gestern Abend auf meiner 360er die Demo des exklusiven Forza 3 und ich muss sagen, dass bisher kein Rennspiel _(egal für welche Plattform)_ eine bessere Grafik bieten kann. 

Somit kommt heuer doch noch ein Game auf meine Einkaufsliste und ich bin froh, dass ich meine 360er habe.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xrais (2. Oktober 2009)

der pc ist einfach teurer , die games bekommt man genau so billig , wer bei mm und co die spiele kauft hats auch nicht anders verdient,und wie es aussieht verlangert sich immer mehr der ehemalige pc kram zur konsole hin , nächste generation dürfte es dann richtig strak bemerkbar sein das es am pc immer mehr abwärts geht ,auch die blizzard games werden das nicht retten können wobei dort auch schon von einer diablo3 version für konsole die rede ist


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2009)

Neuerscheinung für Konsole sind teurer als Neuerscheinungen für den PC, egal wo man kauft. Ältere Spiele sind auch meist für Konsole teurer als für den PC, allerdings ist die Preisdifferenz geringer als bei Neuerscheinungen. Keine Ahnung, was du mit PC-Kram meinst, aber dass es mit dem PC immer mehr abwärts geht wird schon seit mehreren Jahren erzählt (überwiegend von Konsolenfans ). Als PC'ler merke ich davon aber nicht viel. Ich hab nach wie vor wenig Grund zu klagen. 

Wenn D3 für Konsole erscheint, was ich bezweifle, dann stellt sich noch die Frage für welche Konsole? Gut möglich, dass eine leer ausgeht.


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach geht die Entwicklung immer mehr in die Richtung, dass die Anzahl an Exklusiv-Titel für jede Plattform stark steigt und die Anzahl an plattformübergreifenden Games abnimmt. Aussterben wird der PC nie, weil man ihn ja auch zum Arbeiten/Surfen/etc. braucht, aber als Spielegerät verliert er mMn schon an Attraktivität ...

D3 für Konsole?!


> Eine Umsetzung des jüngst angekündigten _Diablo 3_ für Konsolen wäre "theoretisch möglich".
> So sagte es zumindest Blizzards Rob Pardo auf dem Worldwide Invitational gegenüber Eurogamer. Derzeit habe man allerdings keine entsprechenden Pläne, weil man den PC als geeignetste Plattform für das Spiel ansieht.


_Quelle - Eurogamer_
Möglich wäre es, aber die Chance ist doch eher gering. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Oktober 2009)

War schon fast immer eine Pc kind !


----------



## Atel79 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ausserdem muss man das auch mal so sehen wieviele arbeitsplätze mit dran hängen ich glaube auch nicht das der pc als spielmaschine tot ist.


----------



## Winduser (2. Oktober 2009)

Atel79 schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss man das auch mal so sehen wieviele arbeitsplätze mit dran hängen ich glaube auch nicht das der pc als spielmaschine tot ist.



glaub ich auch nciht. sonst wären die Grafikkartenhersteller und CPUhersteller auch tot. weil niemand einen Quad mit ner GTX260 zum Surfen braucht.
es gibt viele PC spiele. und es werden mehr. nur die Qualität...


----------



## Traben (2. Oktober 2009)

ich wehre mich seit jahren gegen konsolen. PC 4 ever!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Oktober 2009)

Traben schrieb:


> ich wehre mich seit jahren gegen konsolen. PC 4 ever!



Und wie wehrst du dich dagegen? Schlägst du alle die du siehst kaputt oder wie?


----------



## Doney (4. Oktober 2009)

konsole is auf jeden... iwie... gemütlicher... und gesellschaftlicher... man muss nich wie bei ner lanparty 10 rechner aufbauen sondern kann von haus aus zu viert spielen... 

doch pc is einfach nur besser... vor allem weil man soviel möglichkeiten drum rum hat... klar... inzwischen kann man sich über xbox oder PS problemlos ins inet einklinken... aber... trotzdem kommt das noch laaaaaaange nich an den pc ran


----------



## Xrais (4. Oktober 2009)

trotzdem gibt es spiele die den pc einfach nur pownen , da kann er noch so technisch (auf dem papier) besser sein 

hier ist mal was ganzzz geiles 
Dailymotion - Eight Days [GAMEPLAY] - une vidéo Jeux vidéo


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2009)

Was soll an dem Spiel jetzt so geil sein?


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> konsole is auf jeden... iwie... gemütlicher... und gesellschaftlicher... man muss nich wie bei ner lanparty 10 rechner aufbauen sondern kann von haus aus zu viert spielen...
> 
> doch pc is einfach nur besser... vor allem weil man soviel möglichkeiten drum rum hat... klar... inzwischen kann man sich über xbox oder PS problemlos ins inet einklinken... aber... trotzdem kommt das noch laaaaaaange nich an den pc ran



was das mit den Lan Partys angeht : Ich denke die sind nur noch nicht so im kommen weil zu wenige das gleiche Spiel (gecrackt *hust*) haben 

sonst ist das an der PS3 kein problem


----------



## Revoller (4. Oktober 2009)

Am PC is das zocken doch viel bequemer und der wechsel vom Spiel zur arbeit geht auch besser von der hand.


----------



## ZoxFox (4. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> War schon fast immer eine Pc kind !



aha. na hoffentlich nicht auch noch ein emo kind 


@Doney: 
würd mal vorschlagen dass du deinen kleingeistigen mikrokosmos verlässt, gibt schließlich genug beachtenswerte entwicklungen im konsolensektor...
siehe bspw. MAG, 256 spieler (128 vs. 128) kenne kein MP shooter der von der spieleranzahl da mithalten kann.
MAG Video Game, Exclusive 256 Dev Diary | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com




> PC 4 ever!



in 50% aller fälle - ja


----------



## A3000T (5. Oktober 2009)

> gibt mittlerweile mit sicherheit genausoviele konsolenraubkopierschmarotzer...



Na ja, der Aufwand bei einer Konsole ist doch noch ein anderer als beim PC.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2009)

ZoxFox schrieb:


> siehe bspw. MAG, 256 spieler (128 vs. 128) kenne kein MP shooter der von der spieleranzahl da mithalten kann.
> MAG Video Game, Exclusive 256 Dev Diary | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


 
Nun MAG sieht sehr interessant aus, und obwohl ich eine PS3 besitze wird es wohl keinen Einzug bei mir finden.
Ego-Shooter mit ner Konsole.....no way.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2009)

MAG sieht auf jedenfall sehr farblos aus. Und Ego-Shooter mitm Pad ist für mich auch n No Go.


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2009)

Revoller schrieb:


> und der wechsel vom Spiel zur arbeit geht auch besser von der hand.


Das liegt daran, dass es auf der Konsole keinen derartigen Wechsel gibt, weil du damit nicht wirklich was arbeiten kannst_ (zumindest auf der Xbox 360) _... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ZoxFox (5. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun MAG sieht sehr interessant aus, und obwohl ich eine PS3 besitze wird es wohl keinen Einzug bei mir finden.
> Ego-Shooter mit ner Konsole.....no way.



und FPS mit m&t --> kosten für die schlaf tablette gespart


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2009)

Zu deiner merkwürdigen Ansicht hatte ich schonmal was gesagt. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/982418-post42.html


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

ZoxFox schrieb:


> aha. na hoffentlich nicht auch noch ein emo kind
> 
> 
> @Doney:
> ...




meine güte es ging mir um ein hey treffmer uns heut bei dir... ja, un was machen wir?... ach n bissl zocken...

und kein riesenevent... is mir klar dass das möglich is mit so vielen spielern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Also mit ner Konsole zum Kumpel gehen kommt auch viel geiler als ne PC-LAN ^^  


Bzw wenn alle noch ihre Fernseher und dazu ihre Playse mitbringen, boah so geil sag ich euch!


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Oktober 2009)

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie das Ergebnis der Umfrage in nem PS3, Xbox360 oder Wii-Forum ausgehen würde .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja Wii, nutzt keiner als Hauptkonsole. 

Alle die ich kenne, die eine Wii haben, haben auch noch ne "richtige" Konsole zusätzlich ^^


----------



## bingo88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Das kannst du dir ja sicher denken. Die werden sicher nicht fürn PC stimmen ;o)


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Oktober 2009)

Die Heidi Klum soll ja ne Wii haben. Die weiss sicher nichtmal wie man einen Computer einschaltet.


----------



## Doney (11. Oktober 2009)

wer weiß ^^


----------



## Otep (11. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also ich habe seit Gestern ne PS3... meine letzte war n NES ^^ seit dem immer nur PC gedaddeld...

Was ich aus meiner Sicht sagen kann... PC hat auf jeden Fall die bessere Grafik... da muss ich mich erst mal dran gewöhnen, wobei ich die PS3 nicht überwiegend zum daddeln gekauft habe... Ich denke für Rennspiele ist es die bessere Wahl, für alles andere zieht es mich dann doch zum PC, aber das is ja nur aus meiner Sicht


----------



## Gnome (11. Oktober 2009)

Winduser schrieb:


> also ich bin ein NERD. und richtig abNERDen kann man nur mit Tastatur


 
Ja! Auch meine Meinung


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Oktober 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Hm, also ich habe seit Gestern ne PS3... meine letzte war n NES ^^ seit dem immer nur PC gedaddeld...
> 
> Was ich aus meiner Sicht sagen kann... PC hat auf jeden Fall die bessere Grafik... da muss ich mich erst mal dran gewöhnen, wobei ich die PS3 nicht überwiegend zum daddeln gekauft habe... Ich denke für Rennspiele ist es die bessere Wahl, für alles andere zieht es mich dann doch zum PC, aber das is ja nur aus meiner Sicht



wie du gesagt hast du hast hauptsächlich auf dem PC gezockt (auch Shooter nehm ich mal an). Wenn du jetzt aber zum Beispiel wie ich schon so viele Shooter auf PS3 im Clan gezockt hast liebst du die Stereung deines Controllers einfach


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht... hab gestern diese MultiplayerBeta von Uncharted 2 angezockt... die Controller-Steuerung ist vom Handling im Vergleich zur Maus ungefähr so, wie ein Traktor zu nem F1-Boliden... 
Versteht mich nich falsch, ich zock auch grad Dead Space auf der PS3 (ja ich weiß: alt  ), und bin einfach begeistert von dem Spiel. Und auch wenn die Steuerung per Maus sicher einfacher wär, mittlerweile hab ich mich auch daran halbwegs gewöhnt. Mal davon abgesehen machts auf ner großen Glotze viel mehr Spaß im Dunkeln zu zocken als vor nem kleineren TFT-Screen.


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

der PC is viel schlauer als ne konsole... 

is wie mit katze oder hund....

obwohl ich eigentlich hunde mag... aber katzen sind doch schlauer oder?

ich mag doch den pc... ,dann müsst ich doch katzen mögen....

ach egal


----------



## cane87 (12. Oktober 2009)

Habe zwar auch eine PS3 aber müsste ich mich zwischen den beiden entscheiden würde immer der PC gewinnen


----------



## Xrais (12. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht... hab gestern diese MultiplayerBeta von Uncharted 2 angezockt... die Controller-Steuerung ist vom Handling im Vergleich zur Maus ungefähr so, wie ein Traktor zu nem F1-Boliden...
> Versteht mich nich falsch, ich zock auch grad Dead Space auf der PS3 (ja ich weiß: alt  ), und bin einfach begeistert von dem Spiel. Und auch wenn die Steuerung per Maus sicher einfacher wär, mittlerweile hab ich mich auch daran halbwegs gewöhnt. Mal davon abgesehen machts auf ner großen Glotze viel mehr Spaß im Dunkeln zu zocken als vor nem kleineren TFT-Screen.



so sehe ich das auch 
man könnte natürlich den pc auch am riesen tv anschließen nur durch die größere auflösung geht die  grafikkarte noch schneller in die knie , ein teufelskreis


----------



## Otep (12. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also ich habe Dead Space auch aufm 42" Plasma übern PC gedaddeld in 720p... is wie mit der Konsole... nur mit besserer Grafik


----------



## Atel79 (13. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> der PC is viel schlauer als ne konsole...
> 
> is wie mit katze oder hund....
> 
> ...


 

Falsch der Pc ist nur so schlau wie der User der ihn benutzt denn wenn der user nichts kapiert bringt der Pc den User auch nicht weiter.


----------



## hempsmoker (13. Oktober 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Hm, also ich habe Dead Space auch aufm 42" Plasma übern PC gedaddeld in 720p... is wie mit der Konsole... nur mit besserer Grafik


 
Dazu müsste ich entweder meinen Rechner ins Wohnzimmer oder den Fernseher ins Computerzimmer bringen. Beides kommt für mich nicht in Frage, zuviel Kabelwust! 
Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass mir die Grafikqualität bei der PS3 vollends genügt. 
Wobei so ne Runde Battlefield oder COD4 auf nem 40zoller sicher seinen Reiz hätte... mal sehen...


----------



## Conan (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Konsolen halten die Grafikentwicklung zurück. PC-Gamer kaufen sich alle 1-2 Jahre eine neue Grakka oder gleich einen PC.
Xbox360 gibt es seit 2005, und auf dem Niveau zockt man dann auch. Leider kriegen wir PC-Gamer auch nur meist den Konsolenschrott/-port serviert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch
> man könnte natürlich den pc auch am riesen tv anschließen nur durch die größere auflösung geht die  grafikkarte noch schneller in die knie , ein teufelskreis



Größere AUflösung`? naja eher nicht. Nen 24"er hat ne größere Auflösung, und nicht gerade wenig haben nen 24"er. 



Otep schrieb:


> Hm, also ich habe Dead Space auch aufm 42" Plasma übern PC gedaddeld in 720p... is wie mit der Konsole... nur mit besserer Grafik




720p auf 42" ?  Bääh Augenkrebs Alarm. Da hat wieder jemand den Marketinggag "HD-Ready" nicht durchschaut  


Ich betreibe mein 32"er Full-HD an meinem PC. Ist schon geil so zu zoggn, auch Desktop kein Problem dank Full-HD isses noch angenehm   (und meine HD4870 packt fast jedes Game auf Full-HD ohne Probleme)


----------



## Bubu (13. Oktober 2009)

Solange die FIFA-Reihe auf dem PC seit Jahren  optisch und spielerisch vor sich hindümpelt komme ich als leidenschaftlicher Fußballer nicht an meiner Xbox360 vorbei.
Da hillft es auch nicht das die mindestens gleichwertige PES-Reihe auf dem PC viel besser daherkommt, weil trotz vieler Fan-Patches der Lizenz-Umfang halt doch fehlt. Zumal mein Verein in der 2.BL spielt (bedauerlicherweise).
PES 2009 spiele ich trotzdem auf dem PC, weil es sehr gut ist.

Bubu

Quad6600; GTX 260-216; 8GB Ram


----------



## Otep (13. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 720p auf 42" ?  Bääh Augenkrebs Alarm. Da hat wieder jemand den Marketinggag "HD-Ready" nicht durchschaut
> 
> Ich betreibe mein 32"er Full-HD an meinem PC. Ist schon geil so zu zoggn, auch Desktop kein Problem dank Full-HD isses noch angenehm   (und meine HD4870 packt fast jedes Game auf Full-HD ohne Probleme)



Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war mein Plasma einer  besten für knapp 1800€  ,
zum anderen hast Du schon mal bei PS3 spielen auf die Rückseite geschaut?
Die meisten Games sind da in 720p... 

Zum anderen... wenn ich meinen PC dran habe, habe ich AA/AF auf Bleifuß, und auf 4,5m sieht da nichts kakke aus 

Zum nächsten habe ich einen 24" FullHD TFT als Bildschirm...


----------



## Bubu (13. Oktober 2009)

Technisch gesehen ist ein aktueller Gaming-PC natürlich leistungsfähiger als PS3 und Xbox360.
Aber DX10 brachte grafisch so gut wie nichts gegenüber DX9, was die Konsolen ja auch haben. Mal sehen was DX11 bringt!
AA und AF spielen mittlerweile bei immer höher werdenden Auflösungen auch nicht mehr die erste Geige (was durch Downsampling noch verstärkt wird - siehe PCGH 10/09). Und PhysX steht eigentlich noch am Anfang beim PC.
Aber für bestimmte Games wie z. B. Strategiespiele ist der PC klar die erste Wahl, schon alleine wegen der Steuerung.

Fazit: Als Gamer hat man am besten einen schnellen PC und eine Konsole.  

Bubu

C2Q6600  3,0GHz
XFX GTX 260-216   576/1242/999
8GB  Corsair DDR2-800  
500GB HD  Samsung
22 Zoll TFT (1680x1050)
Xbox360Pro 60GB


----------



## Conan (13. Oktober 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> zum anderen hast Du schon mal bei PS3 spielen auf die Rückseite geschaut?
> Die meisten Games sind da in 720p...



Das ist auf der Xbox360 nicht anders. COD4 läuft in 600p. Egal ob man 720p oder 1080p LCD TV hat. Intern bleibt es bei 600p und das Bild wird dann gestreckt.


----------



## Kevoor (13. Oktober 2009)

mhhh Pc gewinnt die Umfrage...wie kommts ? 

Spaß beiseite ...
Ganz im ernst...pc mag eventuell etwas teurer sein , aber dafür kann der auch einiges mehr.
z.B. Browsen , chatten , etc.pp

ich bleibe meinem Pc treu !


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Oktober 2009)

Kevoor schrieb:


> Ganz im ernst...pc mag eventuell etwas teurer sein , aber dafür kann der auch einiges mehr.
> *z.B. Browsen , chatten , etc.pp*



Hmm das kann eine PS3 auch.


----------



## Doney (14. Oktober 2009)

eben... aber nich so gut und komfortabel wie der PC oder ?^^


----------



## hempsmoker (14. Oktober 2009)

Kann man an die PS3 nicht auch einfach ne pnp-Maus anschließen um das Surfen komfortabler zu gestalten?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> eben... aber nich so gut und komfortabel wie der PC oder ?^^



Öhm doch, im Prinzip sind diese beiden Dinge sogar noch komfortabler, Tastatur vorrausgesetzt. Man braucht keine Zusatzsoftware installieren und kann mit jedem Menschen inner Kontaktliste Videochats oder sonstwas machen und sehen, was derjenige gerade zockt. Und falls die Frage aufkommt: Ja, man kann auch während man spielt die XMB aufrufen und weiterchatten.

@hempsmoker: Japp, kann man.


----------



## feivel (14. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich find ichs immer noch schade dass keine schöne hd konsole von nintendo auf dem markt ist....eine mit klassischer steuerung...
mag die wii nicht..aber die früheren nintendo konsolen mocht ich immer sehr...


----------



## Doney (15. Oktober 2009)

gamecube forever...  und gameboy XD aber PC is trotzdem besser


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja Nintendo kann ruhig solch Gammelkisten Produzieren, die Spiele sehen so schei*e aus das sie auch aufm PC im EMulator flüssig laufen


----------



## bhg1991 (16. Oktober 2009)

eindeutig PC  ich brauche was zu basteln


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (16. Oktober 2009)

Also natürlich ,,PC" das andere geht ja mal garnicht ,,Leistung ist alles" und die bekommt man nur mit einem ,,PC" !!!!!!


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2009)

nicht "oder", sondern (natürlich) "und".

eins ist mir allerdings schon aufgefallen: 
"nur-pc`ler" sind die _mit abstand_ grössten fanboys.
ich hasse das wort, aber leider stimmt es.
dagegen, was pc-user manchmal so vom stapel lassen, dagegen sind 360 vs ps3- bzw waren st vs amiga- diskussionen schon fast objektiv zu nennen.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey hey, nix gegen Nintendo! Die haben vllt. keine HD-Konsole am Start, dafür sind viele der legendäresten Games von Nintendo oder für deren Konsolen produziert worden!

Ich sag nur: Super Mario Kart aufm SNES.... was wir uns damals die Stunden um die Ohren geschlagen haben nur um auf der Ghostvalley 1 eine Rekordzeit nach der anderen rauszulassen. Ganz zu schweigen von den normalen Mario JnR's.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag ja nix gegen die SPiele, aber die Konsolen sind Schrott ^^ 

Wie gesagt hat aber den vorteil mit der Emulation


----------



## hempsmoker (16. Oktober 2009)

Zu der damaligen Zeit kann beim SNES ja wohl nich von Schrott reden...


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

das supernintendo war großartig....und die spiele kann ich heute noch spielen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Zu der damaligen Zeit kann beim SNES ja wohl nich von Schrott reden...



Für heutige Verhältnisse. Was interessiert mich Snes, ich kenne Leute die (fast) jedes Game aufn PC haben und mit Emulator zoggn


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Für heutige Verhältnisse. Was interessiert mich Snes, ich kenne Leute die (fast) jedes Game aufn PC haben und mit Emulator zoggn




aha ist ja toll - und weiter? 
dummerweise kommen emus bei weitem nicht an das feeling ran, das eine original- konsole + original- controller vermittelt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha ist ja toll - und weiter?
> dummerweise kommen emus bei weitem nicht an das feeling ran, das eine original- konsole + original- controller vermittelt.


 

Genau so
Ich hab selber nen PC und ein XBox 360 und Spiele auf beiden Systemen.


----------



## Doney (16. Oktober 2009)

für xbox, xbox 360 und ps 3 gibts keine emus... das is dumm


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

weiss keine rechner gibt die die leistung haben, das schon ordentlich zu emulieren XD


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Oktober 2009)

ich habe meinen PC als "hauptplattform" und meine PS2 mit 4 controllern , damit ich wenn freunde kommen Daddeln kann^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> für xbox, xbox 360 und ps 3 gibts keine emus... das is dumm



Es gibt noch nichtmal 100% funktionierende PS2 Emus. Sogar das überfordert heutige PCs schon zu sehr oder man kam noch nicht dahinter, wie man es bewerkstelligen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Es gibt noch nichtmal 100% funktionierende PS2 Emus. Sogar das überfordert heutige PCs schon zu sehr oder man kam noch nicht dahinter, wie man es bewerkstelligen kann.



Naja die Emus an sich Funzen schon, nur manche Spiele sind noch zu lastig oder wollen nicht starten. Bis jetzt gehen nur die beliebtesten. 

WIe Final Fantasy und WWE Smackdown etc


----------



## Doney (17. Oktober 2009)

eben... im gegensatz zu den xbox-konsolen oder Wii.... das funzt gar nich


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

also ich weis net wieso euch geht aber was ich am liebsten hätt wär ne PS3 mit XBox 360 Controller. Der Controller mit Akku is geil. Schön schwer und groß.

(Pc is zwar besser aber wenn ich mich für ne Konsole entscheiden müssten dann so)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> also ich weis net wieso euch geht aber was ich am liebsten hätt wär ne PS3 mit XBox 360 Controller. Der Controller mit Akku is geil. Schön schwer und groß.
> 
> (Pc is zwar besser aber wenn ich mich für ne Konsole entscheiden müssten dann so)



Ich finde die PS3-Controller eigentlich genial. Insbesondere deshalb, weil sie sich seit der PS1 nur wenig verändert haben. Man muss sich nicht immer wieder umgewöhnen.

Bei Nintendo kam ja mit jeder Konsole ein neuer Controller und die von der XBox finde ich auch nicht grade optimal.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

ja schon aber der ps3 controller is so klein und leicht... für meine großen Hände wenig komfort da tun dir nach 3std die Hände weh ^.^


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> also ich weis net wieso euch geht aber was ich am liebsten hätt wär ne PS3 mit XBox 360 Controller. Der Controller mit Akku is geil. Schön schwer und groß.
> 
> (Pc is zwar besser aber wenn ich mich für ne Konsole entscheiden müssten dann so)


Ich finde den Xbox 360 Controller auch wesentlich besser in der Handhabung. Für mich war er sogar einer der Entscheidungsgründe für die Xbox 360 und gegen die PS3. Der PS2- bzw. PS3-Controller liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut in der Hand ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> eben... im gegensatz zu den xbox-konsolen oder Wii.... das funzt gar nich



Öhm, Wii funzt.  

Ist sogar derselbe Emu wie der vom Gamecube, weil eine Wii eig nix anderes ist


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ganz klar PC

hab aber seid gestern eine Wii, und mir tut der arm ganz schön weh heute vom scheiss Baseball


----------



## Doney (17. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Öhm, Wii funzt.
> 
> Ist sogar derselbe Emu wie der vom Gamecube, weil eine Wii eig nix anderes ist



na gu dann halt PS3


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> na gu dann halt PS3



Dann kauft man sich halt das nächste mal statt ner neuen Graka ne PS3


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

wii geht aber noch nicht soooooo toll..genauso wenig wie der dolphin schon sehr viele gamecube spiele emuliert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Dolphin finde ich sehr gut, also da laufen schon nicht gerade wenig drauf. Die Wiispiele laufen eigentlich bei jedem flüssig der einen I7 hat, bei mir gehen nur ein paar flüssig. Braucht halt ordentlich CPU-Power


----------



## Atel79 (17. Oktober 2009)

und man kann sie auf 720p hochskalieren lassen


----------



## DerMav (17. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich PC.
Aber bei Konsolen hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass es manchmal ruckelt o.O
Zudem ist meines Erachtens die Grafik und bei FPS die Steuerung schlechter und man kann damit weniger machen - der einzige Vorteil ist der Preis...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

DerMav schrieb:


> Natürlich PC.
> Aber bei Konsolen hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass es manchmal ruckelt o.O
> Zudem ist meines Erachtens die Grafik und bei FPS die Steuerung schlechter und man kann damit weniger machen - der einzige Vorteil ist der Preis...



Es gibt nochmehr Vorteile, zum Beispiel hast du im Onlinemodus keine Cheater  

Dafür zwar umso mehr Buguser, aber die Patches kommen ja regelmäßig bei Onlinespielen. 

Es macht auch mehr Spaß mit Freunden zusammen zu zocken


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

da fällts mir noch ein!

ich hab schon gehört (kA) dass bei manchen konsolenspielen die ladezeiten enorm lang sind oder dass es ruckelt

ein pc-spieler würde hardware nachrüsten aber was macht ein konsolant (gibts das wort?)


----------



## muertel (18. Oktober 2009)

OMG

Sucht man jetzt hier schon gezielt Gründe, um die Konsolen schlecht zu machen?

Fakt ist: Wer "Videogames" zu seinem Hobby gemacht hat, kommt um Pc UND (!!) Konsole kaum herum... wer als Spieler auf Gears of War, Uncharted, Gran Turismo, Forza oder Metal Gear Solid 4 verzichtet, nur weil die Grafik nicht so geil ist wie bei einem Crysis, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 

Bei Crossplattform-Titeln kaufe ich mir die Games für den Pc, auf der PS3 zock ich gemütlich die exklusiven Games... Die Grafik ist klar besser am Pc, doch für welchen Preis (Kopierschutz, DRM, Treiberprobs...)? Mir geht jetzt keiner ab wenn ich an meinem High-End Pc sitze und kaum Spiele dafür bekomme (siehe aktuelles Debakel mit Modern Warfare 2 - Steamzwang usw.)

Ich bin mit PC und Konsole glücklich und bezüglich Ladezeiten/FPS: Halten sich in Grenzen und jedes Spiel läuft mit 60fps oder 30... und das schon seit 3 Jahren und auch noch in 3 Jahren 

Bestes Beispiel siehe Uncharted 2, welches überall Traumwertungen kassiert... Auch wenn manche Textur niedrig aufgelöst ist oder eine Kante mal flimmert, wer sich dadurch von Konsolen abschrecken lässt bitteschön, verpasst ruhig eines der geilsten Spiele, welches je erschienen ist. Und ich gehe jetzt mal DIRT2 zocken 

P.s.: Das Argument mit dem "mehr machen" zählt nicht mehr, die PS3 kann auch fast alles: Musik, Videos, Bluray, Games, Surfen, Bilder speichern...

Aktuellen Pc zuhause = zufrieden sein!!
Aktuellen Pc zuhause und Horizont erweitern wollen = Konsole dazukaufen (am Besten PS3/WII)
Keinen aktuellen Pc zuhause = Xbox360 kaufen (gibt viel mehr Games dafür als für die PS3)

So deckt man fast den gesamten Markt ab und es gibt haufenweise Futter für das Spielerherz...


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

ich geb aber nich ncohmal soviel gled für konsole + TV-gerät aus wie fürn PC... ich hab mich halt fürn PC entschieden...

ich hab gar nich das geld und die zeit für beides


----------



## muertel (18. Oktober 2009)

Muss du auch nicht, das Geldproblem kenne ich auch und genau deshalb war ich jahrelang Pc-Only, ich wollte lieber einen schnellen Pc als viel Geld für eine Konsole+TV rauszuhauen!

Jetzt, wenn man eigenes Geld hat, ist dies eine leichte Investition: Ein eigener TV muss eh her und die 300 € für die PS3 machen auch nicht soviel aus...

Hier geht es um PC vs. Konsole: Unabhängig von der finanziellen Lage (und ganz objektiv) betrachtet muss man diese Frage so beantworten: Weder Pc noch Konsole, sondern beides 

Sonst trifft man halt die Entscheidung, womit man am glücklichsten ist...aber die Konsolen schlechtmachen ist einfach nur kindisch, genauso wie die Konsolen hochzuloben wie sonstwas (was die Konsoleros meist machen!).

Jede Plattform hat ihre Vor- und ihre Nachteile, zusammen ergänzen sie sich jedoch wunderbar


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2009)

Teurer PC+Guter/GROßER Monitor+XBox 360 Gamepad=Die bessere Konsole


----------



## kreids (18. Oktober 2009)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Teurer PC+Guter/GROßER Monitor+XBox 360 Gamepad=Die bessere Konsole


 

DITO!!

mfg


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. Oktober 2009)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Teurer PC+Guter/GROßER Monitor+XBox 360 Gamepad=Die bessere Konsole



ohne
-Exklusiv-Titel
-Offline-Multiplayer

mit
-Treiberproblemen
-Hardwareaufrüstungen

= die schlechtere Konsole


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> ohne
> -Exklusiv-Titel
> -Offline-Multiplayer
> 
> ...




pc hat exklusivtitel...auch wenn dich das irritiert.
pc hat auch spiele mit offline multiplayer

pc kann treiberprobleme haben,
pc kann man aufrüsten, statt eine konsole neu zu kaufen 

pc= gar keine konsole

verstehe mich nich falsch ich find beides ganz gut...
und ich schätze die vor und nachteiler beider elektronischer geräte..


aber ....
nu is ma schluss mit dem fanboy gelaber oder?


----------



## muertel (18. Oktober 2009)

Kaum ein paar Minuten vergangen und schon untermauert einer meine Ausführungen, vielen Dank auch 

Auch mit einem super-über-drüber PC und einem 50 Zoll Fernseher kannst du nicht in Forza3 mit einem Audi R8 durch die Berge düsen, nicht mit Solid Snake durch die Levels schleichen oder als Marcus in Gears of War 2 genüsslich Gegner zerteilen :p

Wer nur auf eine Plattform setzt verpasst einfach so viele geile Spiele... aber ich bin nicht verblendet genug zu glauben den Krieg Konsole vs. Pc hier beenden zu können!

P.s.: MÜSSTE ich mich jetzt für eines entscheiden, klar der Pc - war viel teurer als die Konsole, steckt mehr Arbeit drinnen und ich brauche ihn täglich um zu Arbeiten... Aber als Gamer ist man derzeit mit Konsole bzw. Konsole/PC am Besten bedient


----------



## Tectrex (19. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> pc hat exklusivtitel...auch wenn dich das irritiert.


Wollen wir anfangen zu zählen ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja, gerne. Welche 2 Top-Titel für den PC und nicht für die PS3 erscheinen werden wissen wir ja schonmal: Mass Effect 2 und Splinter Cell: Conviction. Risen ist ja letztens für PC und Xbox360 erschienen (also auch nicht für die PS3) wobei man die Xbox360-Version im Vergleich zur PC-Version aufgrund massiver technischer Rückständigkeit in die Tonne kloppen kann. Dann erscheinen für den PC bald exklusiv: C&C4, Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, Silent Hunter 5 und das Stalker Addon. In der Vergangenheit erschienen für den PC auch so einige gute Titel wie z.B. Stalker, World in Conflict, Company of Heroes, The Witcher, Crysis und Silent Hunter 4. 

Du bist!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Oktober 2009)

Leute, mit dem Stichpunkt wegen der Exklusivtitel meinte ich KONSOLENspezifische Exklusivtitel!!! Dass der PC auch ein paar hat, weiß jeder.


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Leute, mit dem Stichpunkt wegen der Exklusivtitel meinte ich KONSOLENspezifische Exklusivtitel!!! Dass der PC auch ein paar hat, weiß jeder.




warum sind dann exklusivtitel für die konsole ein pro dafür und für den pc nicht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2009)

Was sind denn KONSOLENspezifische Exklusivtitel und was unterscheidet die von normalen(?) Exklusivtiteln?


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

ich stell mir grad vor wie ich empire total war auf der xbox 360 zocken sollte


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> warum sind dann exklusivtitel für die konsole ein pro dafür und für den pc nicht?



Das war auf den Kommentar bezogen, dass ein PC + XBox360-Pad die bessere Konsole darstellen solle. Mein Argument dagegen ist, dass es keine Konsole ist, weil die XBox360-Games fehlen. Und dann halt noch die anderen Punkte die ich genannt habe.



> Was sind denn KONSOLENspezifische Exklusivtitel und was unterscheidet die von normalen(?) Exklusivtiteln?



Konsolenspezifisch = nicht auf dem PC oder den anderen Konsolen erhältlich.

Wer NUR einen PC hat, dem fehlen schonmal 100% der Exklusivtitel von Konsolen. Wer eine Konsole + PC hat, dem fehlen nur noch ~60% der Exklusivtitel der anderen Konsolen, wobei ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung auf die Wii-Titel verzichten kann.
Deshalb habe ich einen PC und eine PS3, wobei es für mich kaum reizvolle PC-Games gibt, weshalb ich diesen auch nicht mehr aufrüste.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2009)

Ach so meinst du das. Das stimmt.



> Teurer PC+Guter/GROßER Monitor+XBox 360 Gamepad=Die bessere Konsole



Ein PC kann nicht die bessere Konsole sein, weil exklusive Konsolentitel fehlen. So wars wohl gemeint.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ein PC kann nicht die bessere Konsole sein, weil exklusive Konsolentitel fehlen. So wars wohl gemeint.



Exakt.


----------



## Tectrex (19. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, gerne. Welche 2 Top-Titel für den PC und nicht für die PS3 erscheinen werden wissen wir ja schonmal: Mass Effect 2 und Splinter Cell: Conviction. Risen ist ja letztens für PC und Xbox360 erschienen (also auch nicht für die PS3) wobei man die Xbox360-Version im Vergleich zur PC-Version aufgrund massiver technischer Rückständigkeit in die Tonne kloppen kann. Dann erscheinen für den PC bald exklusiv: C&C4, Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, Silent Hunter 5 und das Stalker Addon. In der Vergangenheit erschienen für den PC auch so einige gute Titel wie z.B. Stalker, World in Conflict, Company of Heroes, The Witcher, Crysis und Silent Hunter 4.
> 
> Du bist!



Silent Hunter 4
Kommt auch für die PS3 

World in Conflict kommt für XBOX360 u. PS3 

Stalker
Soll angeblich für XBOX360/PS3 kommen.

Diablo 3
Diablo 3 Microsoft Xbox 360 News Aktuelles Microsoft Xbox 360 Diablo 3 Microsoft Xbox 360 News Aktuelles

C&C4
XBOX360

Mass Effect 2 -->XBOX 360

Mass Effect 2: Release-Termin steht fest - nur für Xbox 360! | Xbox360 - News - Weitere News | Cynamite.de - my entertainment network

Splinter Cell: Conviction XBOX360


Kp wo das bei Dir Exklusivtitel sind 
Ich habe übrigens beide Konsolen 360 u. PS3 

Konsolen Games:
Halo / Uncharted 2 / GT5 /Killzone / Motor Storm / Gof of War 3 / nFamous / The Agency / Yakuza 3 / Heavy Rain / GTA 4: Lost and Damned DLC
Sind nur ein paar.

Es ist fakt das die Konsolen die besseren Exklusivtitel haben, das sieht man an solchen Krachern wie GOW/Halo/Killzone oder Uncharted. Und woran liegt das, weil auf dem PC kaum Kohle gemacht wird, weil zuviele Raubkopien unterwegs sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2009)

Tectrex schrieb:


> ... Und woran liegt das, weil auf dem PC kaum Kohle gemacht wird, weil zuviele Raubkopien unterwegs sind. ...



Achso ... also für die Konsolen gibts auch genug Raubkopien! 

Ich denke das es viel einfacher ist Spiele nur für eine Plattform zu programmieren als für mehrere.
Gerade im PC-Bereich muß man als Programmierer darauf achten das das Spiel auf allen bzw. vielen Hardware-Kombinationen läuft.
Da ist eine "nur" Konsolenumsetzung natürlich im Vorteil.

MfG Conner


----------



## hempsmoker (19. Oktober 2009)

Sollten da nicht eher die Hardwarehersteller drauf achten, dass alles möglichst gleiche Voraussetzungen bietet? Egal jetzt ob Gforce oder Radeon? Pentium oder AMD?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Oktober 2009)

conner75 schrieb:


> Achso ... also für die Konsolen gibts auch genug Raubkopien!



Dann zeig mir mal nen Modchip für die PS3, da wirst du keinen finden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2009)

Tectrex

Erkundige dich mal richtig und lies Posts mal richtig!



> Silent Hunter 4
> Kommt auch für die PS3


Ich schrieb SH 5 und nein, SH 4 kommt nicht für die PS3.



> World in Conflict kommt für XBOX360 u. PS3


Nein, WiC ist n PC-Titel seit 2007 und es steht in den Sternen ob der nochmal eines Tages für Konsole erscheint.



> Stalker
> Soll angeblich für XBOX360/PS3 kommen.


Steht wo? 



> Diablo 3
> Diablo 3 Microsoft Xbox 360 News Aktuelles Microsoft Xbox 360 Diablo 3 Microsoft Xbox 360 News Aktuelles



Danke, für mich keine Spekulatius.





> C&C4
> XBOX360


In deiner Fantasie?



> Mass Effect 2 -->XBOX 360
> 
> Mass Effect 2: Release-Termin steht fest - nur für Xbox 360! | Xbox360 - News - Weitere News | Cynamite.de - my entertainment network
> 
> ...


Ich schrieb, dass die beiden TOP-Titel ME 2 und Splinter Cell: Conviction nicht für die PS3 erscheinen. Bitte richtig lesen.



> Konsolen Games:
> Halo / Uncharted 2 / GT5 /Killzone / Motor Storm / Gof of War 3 / nFamous / The Agency / Yakuza 3 / Heavy Rain / GTA 4: Lost and Damned DLC
> Sind nur ein paar.


Toll, da hättste auch noch Wii-Titel mit aufzählen können. Dass der PC nicht soviele gute exklusive Spiele haben kann wie 3 Konsolen von 3 verschiedenen Herstellern sollte klar sein. Mit der Anzahl der exklusiven Spiele EINER Konsole kann die Anzahl der PC-exklusiven Spiele locker mithalten. 



> Es ist fakt das die Konsolen die besseren Exklusivtitel haben, das sieht man an solchen Krachern wie GOW/Halo/Killzone oder Uncharted.


Tolle Beispiele - Casualshooter. Ich steh aber auch auf andere Spiele-Genres, wie Rollenspiele, Strategiespiele und Simulationen, sprich auf Spiele mit etwas mehr Anspruch und weniger hirnlosen Geballer. Wie siehts denn da aus?


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal nen Modchip für die PS3, da wirst du keinen finden.




ich kenn auch nur xbox-raubkopien


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich kenn auch nur xbox-raubkopien



Naja für die Wii gibbets auch einige. ^^ Ich versteh ohnehin nicht, wieso die nicht spezielle Laufwerke für Konsolen entwickeln, die die Datenträger einfach andersherum drehen. Schon könnte man die mit keinem Handelsüblichen Laufwerk für den PC mehr auslesen oder gar brennen. Problem gelöst.


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

gabs doch schon mal..dann gabs umbauten mit normalen laufwerken....


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> gabs doch schon mal..dann gabs umbauten mit normalen laufwerken....



Ja aber um 1:1 Kopien aus der Videothek zu machen, bräuchtest du ein LW im PC, welches die Medien lesen kann. Und wenn man eine 25GB BluRay aus dem Netz ziehen will, sitzt man auch mit DSL16k eine Weile, wobei P2P-Netzwerke ja nur selten die volle Bandbreite nutzen (können). 
Der beste Kopierschutz wäre in diesem Fall also die Größe, eigentlich gar nicht doof. ^^
Sony macht das afaik unter anderem so, dass neue Games oftmals die neuste FW vorraussetzen, wodurch man auf Modchips entsprechend reagieren kann.


----------



## feivel (20. Oktober 2009)

das wusste ich nicht mit der Sonytechnik....das heisst dass evtl Modchips sehr schnell inaktiv sind..oder die PS3 dann wertlos mit Firmwareupdate...gar nicht blöd...


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr euch diesen Beitrag schon einmal durchgelesen.

So wie das hier beschrieben wird, glaub ich das auch zu 99%. Laut M$ ist doch der PC kein Augenzwinkern mehr Wert.

Nun sollte es in Zukunft mal keine "Killerspiele" mehr geben (sprich Egoshooter), wird der PC wirklich verkauft, bzw. kein Geld mehr rein gesteckt.
Der Gedanke daran lässt mir allerdings die Adern gefrieren


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Oktober 2009)

Lol, das ist genau so ein absurdes Gerede wie z.B. das von Alex St. John (DX Erfinder), der genau das Gegenteil prophezeit.

Spezial: Das Ende der Konsolen - DirectX-Erfinder prophezeit den Untergang | Artikel-Intro | Specials | GamePRO.de - one click ahead

Und wenn Shooter verboten werden, was ich ganz und gar nicht glaube, dann nur in Deutschland. Deutschsprachige Shooter werden aus Österreich zu beziehen sein.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Lol, das ist genau so ein absurdes Gerede wie z.B. das von Alex St. John (DX Erfinder), der genau das Gegenteil prophezeit.


 
Nun das der PC in Bezug auf Spiele erst einmal noch nicht ausstirbt sollte klar sein. Das aber M$ schon seid längerer Zeit die Aufmerksamkeit mehr auf ihre Konsole zieht ist auch klar.
Wobei ich niemals monatlich zahlen würde, nur um online spielen zu dürfen. Das hat der PC und die PS3 der XBox360 weit vorraus.


----------



## fadade (20. Oktober 2009)

[x] PC

klar ist das Spielerlebnis auf einer Wii auch nict schlecht und man muss nicht ständig aufrüsten, aber das macht einigen ja auch Spass und wie will man seine Wii übertakten oder aufrüsten? ^^
Außerdem ist man auf dem PC vielseitiger und flexibler


----------



## theLamer (20. Oktober 2009)

[X] PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s)

*PC *Games Hardware


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Oktober 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> wie will man seine Wii übertakten oder aufrüsten? ^^



Gegenfrage: WOZU willst du eine Wii übertakten oder aufrüsten?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch diesen Beitrag schon einmal durchgelesen.
> 
> So wie das hier beschrieben wird, glaub ich das auch zu 99%. Laut M$ ist doch der PC kein Augenzwinkern mehr Wert.
> 
> ...





> »(...) Der Spieler soll ihnen 50 Dollar pro Jahr bezahlen, damit sie in ein paar Jahren 100 Dollar verlangen können.(…) Und der Preis wird ansteigen. Wir wissen es alle…es ist ein profitables Geschäft.«



 Hauptsache Sony übernimmt nicht dieses schwachsinnige Bezahlkonzept. So wie es aktuell geregelt ist, finde ich es weitaus besser.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Oktober 2009)

> Das aber M$ schon seid längerer Zeit die Aufmerksamkeit mehr auf ihre Konsole zieht ist auch klar.


Ist aber auch klar, denn Microsoft vertreibt keine PC-Systeme, sondern nur die Betriebssysteme. Ausserdem ist der Konkurenzkampf Konsole vs. Konsole grösser als PC vs. Konsole und erfordert mehr Aufmerksamkeit.



> Wobei ich niemals monatlich zahlen würde, nur um online spielen zu dürfen. Das hat der PC und die PS3 der XBox360 weit vorraus.


Also ich zahl im Monat derzeit 23 Euro um mitm PC online sein zu können.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also ich zahl im Monat derzeit 23 Euro um mitm PC online sein zu können.




Ich zahle 34€ und da soll nicht ein cent mehr oben drauf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch klar, denn Microsoft vertreibt keine PC-Systeme, sondern nur die Betriebssysteme. Ausserdem ist der Konkurenzkampf Konsole vs. Konsole grösser als PC vs. Konsole und erfordert mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Also ich zahl im Monat derzeit 23 Euro um mitm PC online sein zu können.



Nö, sondern du zahlst 23€ für den Anschluss. Was für ein Gerät du anschließt ist ja erstmal wayne. Bei der Xbox kommen dann auf die 23€ noch die Onlinegebühren drauf


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja gut, 5 Euro mehr im Monat. Kann man sich drüber aufregen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2009)

Und dann noch nichtmal Wlan, in der Wohnstube würde ich mir kein Netzwerkkabel langziehen wollen


----------



## Doney (20. Oktober 2009)

wie jatz xbox hat kein wlan?

[x] PC

[x] PC

[x] PC


----------



## feivel (20. Oktober 2009)

für die xbox gibts n wlan adapter...der is optional


----------



## The_Final (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich besitze neben meinem PC noch eine PS2, eine XBox und eine PS3. Für Shooter, Strategie etc. ist der PC imo besser geeignet, während ich Rennspiele und Action-Adventures lieber auf der Konsole zocke. Eine eindeutige Antwort auf die gestellte Frage wird es wohl nie geben, welche Antwort man erhält hängt vom befragten Personenkreis ab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> für die xbox gibts n wlan adapter...der is optional



Was bei der Xbox noch alles für Zuastzkosten entstehen, meine Güte. Und da regen sich die Xbox-Fanboys auf das die PS3 ja soo teuer ist


----------



## feivel (21. Oktober 2009)

ne xbox mit dem zubehör zusammen ist mit sicherheit ungefähr im selben preisbereich...
von dem her.....ich weiss auch nicht wirklich wie die entscheidung zwischen xbox und ps3 aussehen sollte....


naja...was mich eher nervt das alles extern ist..ich bevorzuge ja immer intern alles...mach ich auch beim computer so..möglichst nur maus, tastatur extern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

Was hast du denn bei ner PS3 extern?


----------



## feivel (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bei ner PS3 extern?



nichts..das macht sie in dem sinne interessanter für mich zusätzlich mit dem blu-ray laufwerk...
ich liebäugel auch mit einer....
auch wenn ich die wlan funktion nicht brauche...
das einzige warum ich immer noch keine gekauft habe, ist weil die xbox 360 auch interessant wäre weil ich schon xbox 1 spiele habe, die kompatibel wären


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub was er meinte war, dass bei der xbox alles extern ist. Bei der PS3 gibts soweit ich weiß nix externes. Mal abgesehen von USB-Sticks oder ähnlichem.


----------



## feivel (21. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich glaub was er meinte war, dass bei der xbox alles extern ist. Bei der PS3 gibts soweit ich weiß nix externes. Mal abgesehen von USB-Sticks oder ähnlichem.




mir ist bei der ps3 doch was eingefallen, das extern ist..der singstar wirelss adapter...
hat die ps3 eigentlich auch hinten usb ports?


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nur vorne 2 USB-Ports entdecken können. 
Gut.. der Singstar Wireless adapter, der für die Kabel is auch extern .


----------



## feivel (21. Oktober 2009)

ja....find ich immer etwas unschön wenn vorne was rumhängt.... 

die mikros hätte ich nämlich schon (bisher für ultrastar genutzt)


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Oktober 2009)

Die dinger sind auch nur bei uns im Haus weil die Frau diesen Schrott (tschuldigung für diejenigen denen ich damit ans Bein pisse) unbedingt haben wollte. Singstar... die sinnfreieste Erfindung seit es Konsolen gibt. 
Erst neulich hatte meine Freundin einen sogenannten "Mädlsabend" gemacht (ich hab mich in ein anderes Zimmer verkochen)... ey.. als die angefangen haben Singstar zu spielen, da is mir da Blut in den Adern gefroren so schrecklich war das...


----------



## Xrais (21. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Die dinger sind auch nur bei uns im Haus weil die Frau diesen Schrott (tschuldigung für diejenigen denen ich damit ans Bein pisse) unbedingt haben wollte. Singstar... die sinnfreieste Erfindung seit es Konsolen gibt.
> Erst neulich hatte meine Freundin einen sogenannten "Mädlsabend" gemacht (ich hab mich in ein anderes Zimmer verkochen)... ey.. als die angefangen haben Singstar zu spielen, da is mir da Blut in den Adern gefroren so schrecklich war das...




das gleiche mußte ich auch schon mehrere male mit machen ,einfach grausam


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein Beileid. Aber: Mitmachen wie *mitmachen* oder wie ich: verkrochener Weise irgendwo anders?


----------



## Xrais (21. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Aber: Mitmachen wie *mitmachen* oder wie ich: verkrochener Weise irgendwo anders?



naja , ich habs mir gefühlte 10 minuten angesehen wie zu alt bewährten charts gesungen wurde  nach dem man mich überzeugen wollte mit zu machen bin ich aber schnell geflüchtet


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde auch, dass Spiele wie Singstar und Guitarhero der größte Mist überhaupt sind. Sowas würde ich mir nie im Leben für meine Xbox 360 kaufen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Doc_Evil (21. Oktober 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch, dass Spiele wie Singstar und Guitarhero der größte Mist überhaupt sind. Sowas würde ich mir nie im Leben für meine Xbox 360 kaufen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Antialkoholiker? 

Also Singstar, Guitar Hero, Rockband, Buzz usw....
Wohnzimmer voll, Leute auch und ab gehts!


----------



## majorguns (21. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Hmm das kann eine PS3 auch.


Aber ganz sicher nicht so gut und Vielfältig wie der PC, außerdem kann deine PS3 auch Bildbearbeitung u.Ä. ??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Aber ganz sicher nicht so gut und Vielfältig wie der PC, außerdem kann deine PS3 auch Bildbearbeitung u.Ä. ??



Du willst mir nicht erzählen das du liegend auf der Couch auf einem 40" LCD im Wohnzimmer Fotos bearbeiten möchtest? Ich glaube das tut niemand mit einem HTPC  

Sorry aber dein PC kann sicher auch nicht Essen kochen


----------



## majorguns (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du willst mir nicht erzählen das du liegend auf der Couch auf einem 40" LCD im Wohnzimmer Fotos bearbeiten möchtest? Ich glaube das tut niemand mit einem HTPC
> 
> Sorry aber dein PC kann sicher auch nicht Essen kochen


nein, aber das z.B. kann die PS3 nicht und noch viele andere Sachen die ich jetzt aber nicht alle aufzählen werde ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> nein, aber das z.B. kann die PS3 nicht und noch viele andere Sachen die ich jetzt aber nicht alle aufzählen werde ^^



Diese Sachen will man sicher nicht gemütlich auf der Couch tun. Ihr dürft nicht immer eine PS3 mit eurem Gamer PC und Arbeits-PC vergleichen.


----------



## The_Final (21. Oktober 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> außerdem kann deine PS3 auch Bildbearbeitung u.Ä. ??


Ja.


> Wer sich auf Surfen, Bildbearbeitung, Office-Anwendungen, E-Mail & Co beschränkt, erhält mit der Standard-Installation aber schon reichlich funktionierende Software.


( Quelle )


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2009)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Antialkoholiker?
> 
> Also Singstar, Guitar Hero, Rockband, Buzz usw....
> Wohnzimmer voll, Leute auch und ab gehts!


1.) Mit Antialkoholiker hast du Recht.  
2.) Wenn ich Kumpels bei mir habe, dann laufen da Renngames per Split-Screen. Können zwar immer nur 2 gleichzeitig zocken, aber sowas finde ich viel besser, als zusammen zu singen ( ) ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2009)

Nix da. An einem Freitag oder Samstag-Abend, mit Freunden ne gepflegte (wobei das alles andere als gepflegt zugeht) Runde Rockband zu "rocken", ist einfach göttlich. Einer an der Gitarre, der andere am Bass, und der dritte am Schlagzeug (Mic wird absichtlich weg gelassen) Dazu n paar Flaschen Bier und ab geht die wilde Sause.


----------



## majorguns (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Diese Sachen will man sicher nicht gemütlich auf der Couch tun. Ihr dürft nicht immer eine PS3 mit eurem Gamer PC und Arbeits-PC vergleichen.


Die PS3 war nur ein Beispiel, genau so gut könnte da 360/Wii stehen 
Aber ich kann auch gemütlich am PC sitzen und zocken etc


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Oktober 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen Singstar? Damit verbinde ich einige der lustigsten Partys meines Lebens!!!  Ich find das einfach geil. ^^



Doney schrieb:


> wie jatz xbox hat kein wlan?
> 
> [x] PC
> 
> ...



Die XBox ist mehr Mainstream finde ich, man hat einigen Luxus eingespart, um den Startpreis unten zu halten (WLAN, HD-LW, anfangs nichtmal HDMI oder ein HDD-Schacht). Nachdem PS3 und XBox360 aber nun preislich in einer Liga spielen, laufen die PS3-Verkäufe den anderen Konsolen förmlich davon.

Edit: Da die Frage nach externen Sachen für die PS3 aufkam, würde ich noch diese DVB-T-Box erwähnen. Aber die meisten hier werden vermutlich ohnehin schon etwas ähnliches im TV oder so integriert haben.


----------



## Atel79 (27. Oktober 2009)

ja das stimmt aber nicht wenn man sich vgchartz mal anschaut wird man feststellen das die Ps3 slim sich am besten verkauft hat als sie rauskam danach ging es wieder berg ab.

und seit anfang oktober verkauft sich die wii  wieder besser als die ps3

Charts Index on VGChartz.com

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht manchen fanboy sein traum zerstört


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich wette 90% der Leute die sich eine Wii holen, haben auch noch ne andere Konsole. Kenne niemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wo es anders ist. Denn die Wii ist nur mal was für Zwischendurch gegen langeweile.


----------



## Redbandit (27. Oktober 2009)

Zum einen:
in einem PC Forum auf einer Website  für PC Games und Hardware würde ich mich schon seeeehr wundern wenn ein anderes Resultat rauskäme
Zum andern :
Der EINZIGE Vorteil von Konsolen ist, dass ich diese auch an einem Uralt-TV anschliessen kann um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben und an Orten wo keine Internetverbindung möglich ist ( ja solche gibt es bei uns in der Schweiz noch....)

ansonsten nehme ich eine Konsole nur in die Finger wenn ich diese zb als Strafaktion aus dem Kinderzimmer entferne...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Redbandit schrieb:


> Zum einen:
> in einem PC Forum auf einer Website  für PC Games und Hardware würde ich mich schon seeeehr wundern wenn ein anderes Resultat rauskäme
> Zum andern :
> Der EINZIGE Vorteil von Konsolen ist, dass ich diese auch an einem Uralt-TV anschliessen kann um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben und an Orten wo keine Internetverbindung möglich ist ( ja solche gibt es bei uns in der Schweiz noch....)
> ...



Nö, es gibt wie gesagt auch noch viel mehr tolle Vorteile. 
Wie Online keine Cheater und noch viel mehr Dinge die wir hier schon mehrmals genannt haben.


Die Umfrage hätte man anders gestalten können, nämlich wieviel User auch eine Konsole haben. Das wir hier alle ein PC haben ist ja logisch


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2010)

*Staub wegpust*


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Dezember 2010)

Warum das Umfrageergebnis ist doch mehr als eindeutig?!


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2010)

Man könnte einen so alten Thread auch schließen.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum das Umfrageergebnis ist doch mehr als eindeutig?!


Zeigt eindeutig das unsere Community nur auf Grafik steht 
Klar ich zock auch fast nur PC, aber daran das die Wii nur 4 Stimmen hat, und dabei ein wirklich tolles "Kurzzeitspielerlebniss" bietet aber eben schlechte Grafik sieht man, dass alle nur auf Grafik stehen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2010)

> Man könnte einen so alten Thread auch schließen.



Wenn das Thema nicht so häufig offtopic in diversen Threads behandelt werden würde, richtig.


----------



## Wenzman (23. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum das Umfrageergebnis ist doch mehr als eindeutig?!


Normal in einem PC forum.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Zeigt eindeutig das unsere Community nur auf Grafik steht
> Klar ich zock auch fast nur PC, aber daran das die Wii nur 4 Stimmen hat, und dabei ein wirklich tolles "Kurzzeitspielerlebniss" bietet aber eben schlechte Grafik sieht man, dass alle nur auf Grafik stehen...



Kurzzeitspielerlebniss??

Klar, Zelda zock ich auch in fünf Stunden durch.


----------



## relgeitz (23. Dezember 2010)

mir fehlt die auswahl "pc und konsole" oder "pc und ps3"  oder "pc arbeiten/proggen, konsole zocken"

danke mal an split für die überleitung in diesen thread, da die disku im "PS3 Grafik" thread ein bissl ausn ufer gelaufen ist. 

wie dort bereits erwähnt: ich denke das beide system ihren vorteil haben, und man mache spiele eher auf der konsole zockt (beat´m´up, racers, etc.) und andere titel eher aufm PC (rts etc.). einige strategiespiele ließen sich zwar sicher auf die konsole auch zocken (heroes serie, anno) aber spätestens bei C&C und SC2 ists vorbei mit dem spaß. 

wer nur wegen der geilen grafik zockt ist natürlich am pc besser aufgehoben aber naja, mir ist spielspaß wichtiger, und bin nun seit einem jahr besitzer einer PS3 (damals wegen BR und mediaserver), und seit ca. einen monat wieder intensiver spieler auf der konsole (seit ner woche sogar CoD:BO) und ich muss sagen wirklich sehr sehr geil, sogar shooter. klar ist es umgewöhnung, aber mal ehrlich, wer erinnert sich an seine ersten stunden Counterstrike mit einer maus?


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2010)

[x]PC´s. Von mir aus auch OHNE macs


----------



## zøtac (23. Dezember 2010)

[x] Xbox 360
Hat einfach mehr Vorteile als der PC, bin von PC komplett auf Konsole ungestiegen


----------



## Rinkadink (24. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> [x] Xbox 360
> Hat einfach mehr Vorteile als der PC, bin von PC komplett auf Konsole ungestiegen



welchen Vorteil hat eine Xbox 360 gegenüber einem PC? Was kann man mit der Xbox machen, was man mit einem PC nicht machen kann?


----------



## Finsk (24. Dezember 2010)

[x] PC

Kann man einfach mehr machen als mit Konsolen, außerdem bessere Grafik, wenn die Hardware mitspielt.


----------



## we3dm4n (24. Dezember 2010)

Gemütlich aufm Sofas sitzen und zocken, mit Kinect vorm Fernseher Spaß haben und das alles für nicht mal 300€!

Grafik ist nicht alles und generell halte ich so eine Umfrage für Schwachsinn. Konsole und PC habe beide weitaus andere Schwerpunkte und ohnehin ist der Konsole eher Multimedia-Gedöns bzw. Spiele zugedacht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Xrais (24. Dezember 2010)

[x] Konsole

Da deutlich mehr spielauswahl und mehr top titel , besserer und komfatblerer spielgenuss .Früher war der pc noch top aber es geht immer mehr bergab deswegen lohnt sich es meiner meinung auch nicht noch da geld zu investieren , ausser vielleicht für ein paar grafik nerds. Für internet und co reicht auch nen laptop falls man nicht beruflich was stärkeres braucht


----------



## Finsk (24. Dezember 2010)

@we3dm4n:

Sorry, ist kein Argument in meinen Augen, wenn ich auch gemütlich aufm Sofa sitzen will, dann kann ich von vornherein den PC ins Wohnzimmer stellen.
Und Pads kann man auch an den PC anschließen.
Auf Kinect/ Move und wie sie alle heißen kann ich verzichten, ist in meinen Augen eher was für Kinder.

@Xrais: 

Wozu zum PC nen Laptop hinstellen, wenn ich am PC zocken und surfen kann, sind nur zusätzliche Kosten.
Und vor allem wo is ne deutlich größere Spielauswahl? 
Mir fällt grad mal nur Gran Turismo ein, das PS3-exklusiv ist, man sollte auch bedenken, wenn es Konsolenexklusive Titel gibt, dann wird es die auch teilweise nur für eine Konsole geben.

BTW: Meine letzte Konsole war ne PS1, als ich meinen ersten Rechner bekam stand die Konsole nur noch in der Ecke.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2010)

God of War gibt's auch noch. 

Move finde ich nicht schlecht, da man damit z.B. auch Strategiespiele zocken kann.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Dezember 2010)

Finsk schrieb:


> @we3dm4n:
> 
> Sorry, ist kein Argument in meinen Augen, wenn ich auch gemütlich aufm Sofa sitzen will, dann kann ich von vornherein den PC ins Wohnzimmer stellen.
> Und Pads kann man auch an den PC anschließen.
> ...



Es gibt eine ganze Reihe exklusiver Titel. Das Spielgefühl auf dem PC kommt selbst mit einem Pad einfach nicht an das einer Konsole heran, da es eben noch immer ein PC ist, woran man spätestens beim Beenden des Spiels erinnert wird.  Hättest du eine PS3 oder XBox360, würdest du den Unterschied verstehen, von dem ich gerade spreche.
Sicherlich ist es zwar möglich, einen PC vom Sofa aus zu bedienen, aber es geht einfach nicht so leicht von der Hand wie an einer Konsole.
Außerdem gibt es bei quasi keinem aktuellen PC-Spiel einen Splitscreen-Modus. Man muss also gezwungener Maßen allein vor der Kiste zocken und andere schauen nur zu.
Wer gern in Gesellschaft spielt und das "echte" Konsolenfeeling haben möchte, holt sich eine Konsole, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2010)

Muss das jetzt eigentlich schonwieder ausgegraben werden?

Kann man dieses Thema nicht endlich ruhen lassen? Solange keine Kiddies wieder gegenseitig auf der jeweils anderen Plattform ruhacken, auf der sie nicht zocken, gibt's darüber eigentlich nichts zu debattieren, jeder findet die Spieleplattform seiner Wahl so gut, wie sie ist, da gibt's nichts drüber zu streiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2010)

Da ich außer ner Xbox alles habe, kann ich rumhacken wo ich will. 
Das Leben ist zu kurz für eine Plattform, also versäumt man immer was, wenn man sich nur auf eine Sache fixiert.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Dezember 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das Spielgefühl auf dem PC kommt selbst mit einem Pad einfach nicht an das einer Konsole heran


Beim Spielgefühl selbst besteht kein Unterschied. Was du meinst, ist vielleicht die Bedienung der Plattformen.


> da es eben noch immer ein PC ist, woran man spätestens beim Beenden des Spiels erinnert wird.


 "Beim Beenden"? Du meinst wohl "nach dem Beenden" des Spiels". Stimmt, da muss ich zur Fernbedienung(kabellose Minitastatur) greifen.   . Bei Konsole muss ich aufstehen und den Spieledatenträger wechseln, beim PC nicht wirklich.


> Sicherlich ist es zwar möglich, einen PC vom Sofa aus zu bedienen, aber es geht einfach nicht so leicht von der Hand wie an einer Konsole.


Also wenn ich es nicht mehr schaffe, vom Gamepad zur Fernbedienung zu wechseln, dann höre ich mit dem Spielen auf.


> Außerdem gibt es bei quasi keinem aktuellen PC-Spiel einen Splitscreen-Modus. Man muss also gezwungener Maßen allein vor der Kiste zocken und andere schauen nur zu.
> Wer gern in Gesellschaft spielt und das "echte" Konsolenfeeling haben möchte, holt sich eine Konsole, so einfach ist das.


Splitscreen & Gesellschaftsspiele hast du recht, dass geht einfach vor der Hand. 
Trotzdem würde ich jede noch so kleine Lan-Party einem Splitscreenzock vorziehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2010)

Nur bringt der Besuch eher selten nen Rechner für die LAN-Party mit. 
Ein Gamepad ist da transportabler.


----------



## Dommerle (24. Dezember 2010)

[x] PC

Features wie AA etc. machen ihn zum klaren Konsolenkiller.


----------



## The_Rock (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab alles bis auf die XBox, und will auch keins der Systeme mehr missen. 
Das Problem des PCs ist, dass es keinen wirklichen Exklusivhersteller gibt. Sony, MS und Nintendo wollen mit starker Exklusivsoftware natürlich ihre Konsolen pushen, aber wer pusht den PC? Theoretisch müssten sich da nVidia und AMD zusammensetzen, da sie durch Spielehardware profitieren. MS hätte zwar auch noch was davon, aber die konzentrieren sich eher auf ihre Box...
Die letzten PC-Bastionen (z.B. Blizzard) schwenken auch so langsam auf Konsole um.


----------



## Wenzman (24. Dezember 2010)

Finsk schrieb:


> Und vor allem wo is ne deutlich größere Spielauswahl?


Da gibts es sehr sehr viele. Nichtnur Konsolenexklusivtitel, sondern auch diverse Spiele die nur für PS3 und Xbox360 (zsm) erhältlich sind.

Bsp. Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2

Topic: Pc, Ps3 und Wii. Wenn ich mich aber zwischen Konsole und PC entscheiden müsste würde ich knapp die Konsolen nehmen, weil einfach das Spielgefühl besser ist, mal von den ganzen zusätzlichen Spielen abgesehen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Dezember 2010)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Beim Spielgefühl selbst besteht kein Unterschied. Was du meinst, ist vielleicht die Bedienung der Plattformen.



Ich finde schon, dass es beim Spielgefühl einen argen Unterschied gibt.
Zum einen gibt es auf Konsolen keine Chatfunktion bei den Shootern, was bedeutet, dass einen die ganzen kleinen Möchtern-Pros nicht ständig vollheulen, wenn man sie ein paar mal in Folge killt. Noch dazu geht alles viel gechilter zu, da die Mentalität der Spieler eine andere ist. Auf dem PC kommt es mir immer so vor, als gäbe es durch die Bank weg nur schlechte verlierer, die die ganze Zeit ins Headset brüllen, wenn Teamkameraden mal Mist machen.
Dann kommt der Cheaterfaktor hinzu, der auf Konsolen komplett entfällt.




N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> "Beim Beenden"? Du meinst wohl "nach dem Beenden" des Spiels". Stimmt, da muss ich zur Fernbedienung(kabellose Minitastatur) greifen.   . Bei Konsole muss ich aufstehen und den Spieledatenträger wechseln, beim PC nicht wirklich.



Ob nun "nach" oder "beim" Beenden, ist mir doch Wurst.  Es geht nicht darum, wie man den PC aus der Ferne bedient (stell dir vor, ich habe auch eine kabellose Maus, mit der ich meinen ab und an aus der Ferne bediene), sondern darum, dass die Windows-Oberfläche nur sehr sehr bedingt dazu geeignet ist, aus der Ferne gesteuert zu werden, da bei einer bloßen Vergrößerung der DPI-Werte für Schriftgrößen das ganze Bild unter Umständen verschoben wird. Mein PC steht in meinem WG-Zimmer. Wenn ich an diesem dran sitze ist ja alles wie es sein soll, aber wenn ich mich auf mein Sofa setze  (etwa 3m vom Monitor entfernt), wird es schon arg schwierig, sich durch die Taskleiste zu wurschteln und ständig die Schriftgrößen umstellen will ich auch nicht. Deshalb also klarer Pluspunkt für Konsolen, da die Menüs von Anfang an auf große, aus großer Entfernung lesbare Schriftgrößen ausgelegt sind.



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich jede noch so kleine Lan-Party einem Splitscreenzock vorziehen.



Denkst du, mit Konsolen kann man keine LAN-Partys machen???  Aber Splitscreen ist ca. 100x unkomplizierter als wenn jeder seine ganze Technik anschleppt und unterbringen will.


----------



## Superwip (25. Dezember 2010)

*Der PC ist die überlegene Plattform.*
Spätestens wenn man bereit ist sich etwas mit der Technik auseinanderzusetzen und ein Wenig mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt...

Die wesentlichen Vorteile eines PCs lassen sich so zusammenfassen:

*Vorteile von PCs:*
-Weit mehr Anwendungsmöglichkeiten abseits von Spielen
-Höhere Hardwareleistung und bessere Grafik möglich; dieser Punkt wird mit jedem Jahr wesentlich gewichtiger
-flexiblere und präzisere Steuerung
-Mods
-Wesentlich niedrigere Spielepreise
-Modular aufrüstbar und in jede Richtung erweiterbar

*Vorteile von Konsolen:*
-zumindestens isoliert betracht anfangs billiger
-allgemein einfacheres Bedienkonzept: Benutzerfreundlichkeit auf Kosten von Funktionsumfang- in meinen Augen aber eher ein Nachteil
-Splitscreen Multiplayermodus; kein prinzipieller Vorteil von Konsolen sondern eher von Konsolenspielen; zu PC Spielen mit Splitscreenmodus und Möglichkeiten auch Spiele ohne dezitierten Splitscreenmodus am PC via Splitscreen zu zocken siehe etwa hier

*Neutral:*
-Exklusivtitel oder Titel, die auf einer Plattform wesentlich füher erscheinen; dieses Argument spricht eigentlich nur dafür auf alle Plattformen gleichzeitig zu setzen wenn man es sich leisten will; was das jetzt für den einzelnen bedeutet hängt freilich auch stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab
-Mangels Betriebssystem fahren Konsolen sehr schnell hoch- dafür sind die Ladezeiten im Vergleich zu PCs, vor allem potenteren PCs, wesentlich höher



> Zum einen gibt es auf Konsolen keine Chatfunktion bei den Shootern, was bedeutet, dass einen die ganzen kleinen Möchtern-Pros nicht ständig vollheulen, wenn man sie ein paar mal in Folge killt.


 
Oho! Ein fehlendes Feature ist also ein Vorteil? Den Chat kann man übrigens meist auch ausschalten oder zumindestens ignorieren; aber das gehört ja auch irgendwie dazu; bei Quake 3 flamen sogar die Bots ^^



> Noch dazu geht alles viel gechilter zu, da die Mentalität der Spieler eine andere ist. Auf dem PC kommt es mir immer so vor, als gäbe es durch die Bank weg nur schlechte verlierer, die die ganze Zeit ins Headset brüllen, wenn Teamkameraden mal Mist machen.


 
Jetzt sind die Spieler der Nachteil vom PCs?



> Dann kommt der Cheaterfaktor hinzu, der auf Konsolen komplett entfällt.


 
Wird oft überbewertet; bei Konsolenspielen war es in der Vergangenheit übrigens sehrwohl auch öfter duch Bugs möglich zu "cheaten" (wenn auch nie langfristig da die Bugs freilich früher oder später gefixed wurden)



> Ob nun "nach" oder "beim" Beenden, ist mir doch Wurst. Es geht nicht darum, wie man den PC aus der Ferne bedient (stell dir vor, ich habe auch eine kabellose Maus, mit der ich meinen ab und an aus der Ferne bediene), sondern darum, dass die Windows-Oberfläche nur sehr sehr bedingt dazu geeignet ist, aus der Ferne gesteuert zu werden, da bei einer bloßen Vergrößerung der DPI-Werte für Schriftgrößen das ganze Bild unter Umständen verschoben wird. Mein PC steht in meinem WG-Zimmer. Wenn ich an diesem dran sitze ist ja alles wie es sein soll, aber wenn ich mich auf mein Sofa setze (etwa 3m vom Monitor entfernt), wird es schon arg schwierig, sich durch die Taskleiste zu wurschteln und ständig die Schriftgrößen umstellen will ich auch nicht. Deshalb also klarer Pluspunkt für Konsolen, da die Menüs von Anfang an auf große, aus großer Entfernung lesbare Schriftgrößen ausgelegt sind.


 
Man könnte den Kritikpunkt auch anders formulieren:"unter Windows ist es mit Boardmitteln blind und ohne Maus relativ schwer die Schriftgröße zu verändern"

Das Problem kann man aber auf mehrere Arten einfach lösen: entweder man schreibt (oder sucht, gibt es wahrscheinlich onehin schon) ein Programm, dass die Schriftgröße ändert, versieht es mit einem dicken, fetten, bunten Logo und heftet es direkt ins Startmenü sodass man es einfach aufrufen kann o.Ä. oder man verwendet den (zweit-) PC ganz einfach nur am TV mit entsprechenden Einstellungen; ob man dann einen Office PC am Schreibtisch und einen Gaming PC am TV oder einen Gaming PC am Schreibtisch und einen HTPC am TV stehen hat bleibt jedem selbst überlassen

Ich denke aber, deine Situation, in der du einen PC gleichzeitig an einem Bildschirm und einem TV in einem anderen Raum betreiben willst ist doch recht exotisch.... und eine 2-PC Lösung ist auch kaum teurer als eine PC+Konsole Lösung- es sei denn, man will sowohl am TV als auch am Schreibtisch zocken können



> > Zitat von *Finsk*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Der PC ist die größte Spieleplattform die es gibt, in fast jeder Hinsicht.

Es gibt bei weitem mehr PC exklusive Titel als Konsolenexklusive; die gesamten wichtigen Genere MMO und RTS existieren auf den Konsolen praktisch nicht dazu kommen unzählige kleine Freeware und Browserspiele, die es auf den Konsolen zwar zum Teil auch aber am Ende doch viel weniger gibt...

Bei den Freeware und Browserspielen gibt es mittlerweile auch durchaus einige Beispiele für wirklich komplexe und ernsthafte 3D Spiele etwa Quake Live oder Battlefield Heros (beide PC exklusiv) oder das kommende Battlefield Play4Free (ob es auch für Konsolen erscheint ist aktuell noch nicht bekannt)

Und alleine das PC exklusive World of Warcraft erwirtschaftet angeblich mehr als alle X-Box Spiele zusammen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass der herkömmliche PC ausstirbt, da in relativ absehbarer Zeit sämtliche Aufgaben online berechnet werden?

Dann haben quasi alle eine Konsole zu Hause.


----------



## Superwip (25. Dezember 2010)

> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass der herkömmliche PC ausstirbt, da in relativ absehbarer Zeit sämtliche Aufgaben online berechnet werden?
> 
> Dann haben quasi alle eine Konsole zu Hause.


 
Das hat man schon in den 1990ern geglaubt...
... das das heute kaum noch wer weiß zeigt, was daraus geworden ist...

Ich werde jedenfalls sicher nicht zu den "allen" gehören, selbst wenn ich mir einen überteuerten PC aus Serverhardware und veralteter Software zusammenbasteln muss... und ich bezweifle, dass sich das Cloudcomputing wirklich nachhaltig in diese Richtung entwickeln wird... aber wer weiß

Das ist hier aber auch nicht das Thema


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gut. 
Wäre auch zu schade, wenn es keine Retrogamer mehr gibt.


----------



## Wenzman (25. Dezember 2010)

@Superwip

Typisches Fanboy gebrabbel

Spätestens bei dem letzten Absatz hast du bei mir jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Allen ernstes billig Browsergames als pos. Argument darzustellen.
Und die,in meinen augen, minimal teureren Spiele sind immernoch günstiger als jedes halbe Jahr PC aufrüsten... aber ok, ich mache es ja auch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

Man braucht ja nur im Fachhandel schauen, wie groß die Ecke für PC-Games und wie groß der Rest für Konsolen-Games ist.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (25. Dezember 2010)

selbstverständlich [x] PC!
arbeiten, zocken, und viel mehr - konsole wird mir zudem immer unsympathischer...ich besitze jegliche konsolen , aber irgendwie zocke ich nur mit dem pc so richtig.
und das ergebnis wundert mich hier auch nicht, wir sind in einem pc forum !


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> *Der PC ist die überlegene Plattform.*
> Spätestens wenn man bereit ist sich etwas mit der Technik auseinanderzusetzen und ein Wenig mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt...
> 
> Die wesentlichen Vorteile eines PCs lassen sich so zusammenfassen:
> ...


 
Das man mit einem PC mehr machen kann ist jedem klar, aber dafür wurde er auch entwickelt. Hier geht es darum die Funktionsschnittmenge beider Systeme aufzuzeigen und entsprechend zu vergleichen. Konsolen wurden hauptsächlich für Spiele entwickelt, da gehört Office-Kram nicht dazu.

Grafik und Mods sind für viele Menschen völlig irrelevant. Zuletzt habe ich bei GTA Vice City auf dem PC gemoddet. Aber das waren irgendwann so viele Mods, dass das Spielgefühl völlig hinüber war.

Den Punkt mit den Spielepreisen kann man nicht pauschal festmachen. Es hängt einzig und allein davon ab, wo man Spiele kauft. Es gibt genügend Quellen, wo man direkt nach dem Release Konsolenspiele zu tiefstpreisen bekommen kann.

Zudem steht dieser Punkt im Gegenzug zu deinem folgenden.
Zum einem kritisierst du, dass man bei Konsolen angeblich mehr in Spiele investiert aber dann hebst du hervor, dass man PCs aufrüsten kann (was wesentlich mehr Kosten verursachen dürfte, je nachdem wie viele Spiele man kauft oder wie oft man aufrüstet). Ich halte die mangelnde Aufrüstbarkeit von Konsolen aus Kosten- und Kompatibilitätsgründen für einen absoluten Vorteil.




Superwip schrieb:


> *Vorteile von Konsolen:*
> -zumindestens isoliert betracht anfangs billiger
> -allgemein einfacheres Bedienkonzept: Benutzerfreundlichkeit auf Kosten von Funktionsumfang- in meinen Augen aber eher ein Nachteil
> -Splitscreen Multiplayermodus; kein prinzipieller Vorteil von Konsolen sondern eher von Konsolenspielen; zu PC Spielen mit Splitscreenmodus und Möglichkeiten auch Spiele ohne dezitierten Splitscreenmodus am PC via Splitscreen zu zocken siehe etwa hier



Was willst du auch den Funktionsumfang von Konsolen großartig pushen? Man kann nebenbei ohne weiteres eine Maus und Tastatur an die PS3 anschließen und trotzdem habe ich damit besseres zu tun als Videos zu schneiden (was übrigens inzwischen möglich ist, allerdings habe ich es noch nie ausprobiert).
 Weitere Vorteile an Konsolen sind wie oben gesagt die geringeren Kosten, da man nicht ständig aufrüsten braucht.
Noch dazu kommen Multiplattformtitel häufig wesentlich früher auf Konsolen heraus (z.B. GTA) und sind zudem wesentlich fehlerfreier.
Außerdem bleibt man von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen wie Steam, Onlinezwang, Installationslimits und anderem Unsinn verschont. Allein dieser Kopierschutzwahn ist ein K.O.-Kriterium für den PC.

MMOs wären auch auf Konsolen Problemlos möglich, da es z.B. für die PS3-Controller Tastaturaufsätze gibt, mit denen man bequem schreiben kann.



Superwip schrieb:


> Oho! Ein fehlendes Feature ist also ein Vorteil? Den Chat kann man übrigens meist auch ausschalten oder zumindestens ignorieren; aber das gehört ja auch irgendwie dazu; bei Quake 3 flamen sogar die Bots ^^


 
Je nachdem wie das Feature von anderen genutzt wird, ist es in der Tat ein Vorteil. Die fehlende Chatfunktion ist aus besagten Gründen ein Vorteil und Modifizierbarkeit begünstigt Cheater.



Superwip schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Spieler der Nachteil vom PCs?



So ist es, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. In CSS und anderen Games wird oftmals gegenseitig beleidigt, dass sich die Balken biegen und davon hab ich einfach die Schnauze voll. ^^



Superwip schrieb:


> Wird oft überbewertet; bei Konsolenspielen war es in der Vergangenheit übrigens sehrwohl auch öfter duch Bugs möglich zu "cheaten" (wenn auch nie langfristig da die Bugs freilich früher oder später gefixed wurden)


 
Das liegt dann jedoch an den Herstellern, wie schnell sie Bugs fixen. Es ist jedoch nicht möglich, mit Zusatzprogrammen zu cheaten.




Superwip schrieb:


> Das Problem kann man aber auf mehrere Arten einfach lösen: entweder man schreibt (oder sucht, gibt es wahrscheinlich onehin schon) ein Programm, dass die Schriftgröße ändert, versieht es mit einem dicken, fetten, bunten Logo und heftet es direkt ins Startmenü sodass man es einfach aufrufen kann o.Ä. oder man verwendet den (zweit-) PC ganz einfach nur am TV mit entsprechenden Einstellungen; ob man dann einen Office PC am Schreibtisch und einen Gaming PC am TV oder einen Gaming PC am Schreibtisch und einen HTPC am TV stehen hat bleibt jedem selbst überlassen



Wie gesagt bemängle ich nicht das Fehlen einer solchen Funktion (sie existiert und ist auch leicht zu erreichen) sondern die Auswirkung auf das System. Wie gesagt ist Windows auch mit großen Buchstaben nicht dazu geeignet, aus der ferne gesteuert zu werden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, deine Situation, in der du einen PC gleichzeitig an einem Bildschirm und einem TV in einem anderen Raum betreiben willst ist doch recht exotisch.... und eine 2-PC Lösung ist auch kaum teurer als eine PC+Konsole Lösung- es sei denn, man will sowohl am TV als auch am Schreibtisch zocken können



Ich sprach davon, dass ich den gleichen PC und den gleichen Bildschirm in genau dem selben Raum verwende, nur entweder vom Schreibtisch aus oder eben vom Sofa. Und ständig die Schriftgröße umzustellen verwurstet mir zum einen die Anordnung meiner Desktopsymbole und zum anderen sind es so viele, dass sie den ganzen Bildschirm überfüllen würden und die Bedienbarkeit arg erschweren würden. Eine bloße Vergrößerung der Schriftgröße ist also nur eine Verschlimmbesserung und das meine ich auch damit wenn ich sage, dass Windows nicht dazu gedacht ist, aus größerer Distanz bedient zu werden. Und einen extra Nutzeraccount mit einem eigenen Desktop und so anlegen will ich auch nicht.

PS: Du hast alle obigen Punkte 1:1 aus einem anderen Thread übernommen und schon  damals habe ich alle widerlegt (wobei manche Dinge wie Aufrüstbarkeit subjektiv sind und den jeweiligen Vorlieben entsprechen). Am Ende war der letzte verbleidende Punkt, auf dem du wehement herumgehackt hast, die Grafik, welche nach wie vor nicht für jeden wichtig ist (siehe Verkäufe der Wii).


Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, aber der PC als Spieleplatform ist auf dem absteigenden Ast und das wissen auch die Spieleentwickler, wenn sie sich nur mal die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtiteln anschauen.

Als Beispiel seien einmal die Verkaufszahlen von CoD - Black Ops genannt:

Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (PC) at gamrReview
Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (PS3) at gamrReview
Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (Xbox360) at gamrReview
Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (Wii) at gamrReview

PC: ~830.000
PS3: ~6,47mio
X360: ~8,65mio
Wii: ~400.000

In Prozenten ausgedrückt:

PC: 5,1%
PS3: 39,6%
X360: 52,9%
Wii: 2,4%

Wie du siehst, interessiert die Spielergemeinde die bessere PC-Grafik und die von dir als so überlegen angepriesene Steuerung überhaupt nicht.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (25. Dezember 2010)

@GR-Thunderstorm: Starke Argumente bringst du da.
Ich finde den PC immernoch um einiges besser. Vorallem mach das spaß mit der Hardware "rumzuspielen", übertakten, rumtüfteln in richtung wasserkühlung oder modding und und und.
Jeder sollte halt nach seinen vorlieben und geldbeutel entscheiden was er für besser empfindet.

peace


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

Da hast du schon recht, aber das interessiert eher wenige. 
Auch wenn es schade ist, aber der Gaming-PC liegt im sterben.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Dezember 2010)

TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> @GR-Thunderstorm: Starke Argumente bringst du da.
> Ich finde den PC immernoch um einiges besser. Vorallem mach das spaß mit der Hardware "rumzuspielen", übertakten, rumtüfteln in richtung wasserkühlung oder modding und und und.
> Jeder sollte halt nach seinen vorlieben und geldbeutel entscheiden was er für besser empfindet.
> 
> peace



Sicherlich ist es ein Spaßfaktor, am PC herumzubasteln. Das ist ja auch mein Hobby und ich investiere nach wie vor in meinen PC, nur spielen tue ich damit trotz der prinzipiell guten Hardware praktisch überhaupt nicht mehr.  Aber ich versuche meine Argumente so hinzubiegen, dass sie auf den Durchschnittsuser zutreffen und der rüstet nur selten auf, sondern kauft sich dann immer gleich einen ganz neuen PC (von der Stange). Die meißten schauen mich an, als hätten sie einen Geist gesehen, wenn ich Worte wie "Anti Aliasing" oder "Anisotrope Filterung" fallen lasse. An Grafiksettings fummelt auch nicht jeder herum sondern meißt nimmt man alles so, wie es gerade kommt. Hauptsache das Spiel läuft quasi.
Man muss eben immer im Auge behalten, dass wir hier im Forum eine arg beschränkte Minderheit unter den PC-Nutzern sind.


----------



## olol (25. Dezember 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Als Beispiel seien einmal die Verkaufszahlen von CoD - Black Ops genannt:
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (PC) at gamrReview
> Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (PS3) at gamrReview
> ...



dann schau dir z.b. bad company 2 an da ist es relativ ausgeglichen was verkaufszahlen angeht


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Dezember 2010)

(x) PC (von mir aus *KEIN* Mac...und Konsole erst recht keine )


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Dezember 2010)

olol schrieb:


> dann schau dir z.b. bad company 2 an da ist es relativ ausgeglichen was verkaufszahlen angeht



Zu BC2 finde ich leider keine Verkaufszahlen auf VGChartz...


----------



## KaitoKid (25. Dezember 2010)

> Da hast du schon recht, aber das interessiert eher wenige.
> Auch wenn es schade ist, aber der Gaming-PC liegt im sterben.



Das will ich jetzt mal überlesen haben....

Ich finde der PC wird stärker als je zuvor--> durch diese ganzen Facebook-Social Games, von denen manche mehr Spieler haben als WoW--> Browsergames mit realistischerer Grafik--> durch PC-exklusive Titel wie Shogun 2 etc.

Und ganz ehrlich, ohne PC als Spieleplattform wüde ich eh nicht mehr spielen!
Außerdem gibt es doch noch ein paar große Entwickler die den PC unterstützen wollen, oder nicht?


----------



## olol (25. Dezember 2010)

jo z.b. blizzard aber die haben ja auch gesagt dass sie was diablo mässiges für konsolen rausbringen wollen.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Zu BC2 finde ich leider keine Verkaufszahlen auf VGChartz...



schau dir mal das an, das sollte zeigen dass der pc in den bc2 verkäufen relativ gut vertreten war: http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/vietnam/battleforhastings


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Dezember 2010)

> Es gibt bei weitem mehr PC exklusive Titel als Konsolenexklusive; die gesamten wichtigen Genere MMO und RTS existieren auf den Konsolen praktisch nicht dazu kommen unzählige kleine Freeware und Browserspiele, die es auf den Konsolen zwar zum Teil auch aber am Ende doch viel weniger gibt...



Es sollte schon um de facto gute Exklusivtitel gehen und nicht um Exklusivtitel per se. Der PC kann dahingehend locker mit einer Konsole mithalten, aber nicht mit den Exklusiven der gesamten Konsolen.



> Wie du siehst, interessiert die Spielergemeinde die bessere PC-Grafik und die von dir als so überlegen angepriesene Steuerung überhaupt nicht.



Na ja, so kann man das nicht sagen. Einfach und billig bzw günstig kommt halt gut beim Konsumenten an. Die meisten haben weder das Know-how noch das Geld für einen Gaming-PC und das ist wohl der Hauptgrund für den Konsolenboom.



> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, aber der PC als Spieleplatform ist auf dem absteigenden Ast und das wissen auch die Spieleentwickler, wenn sie sich nur mal die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtiteln anschauen.



Diese Verkaufszahlen stimmen sicher hinten und vorne nicht, da mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mal wieder die Zahlen der digitalen Verkäufe fehlen, die z.B. in den USA schon etwa 50 Prozent aller PC-Spiel-Verkäufe ausmachen. 

http://www.hartware.de/“www.hartware.de/”http:/news_49669.html


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Diese Verkaufszahlen stimmen sicher hinten und vorne nicht, da mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mal wieder die Zahlen der digitalen Verkäufe fehlen, die z.B. in den USA schon etwa 50 Prozent aller PC-Spiel-Verkäufe ausmachen.
> 
> http://www.hartware.de/“www.hartware.de/”http:/news_49669.html




Selbst wenn man jetzt noch 180.000 (50% aller USA-Verkäufe) dazurechnet, sieht es für den PC nicht viel besser aus.

Ein weiteres Beispiel wäre NFS - Hot Pursuit (Quelle: VGChartz):

PC: 83.000
PS3: 1.000.000
XBox360: 940.000

Auch hier würden 50% mehr für den PC kaum etwas ausmachen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Dezember 2010)

> schau dir mal das an, das sollte zeigen dass der pc in den bc2 verkäufen relativ gut vertreten war



Du nimmst sicherlich darauf Bezug:

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - PC-Version hat mehr Spieler als ihre Konsolen-Pendants ‹ News ‹ Games ‹ OnlineWelten


GR-Thunderstorm

Ca 50 % mehr Verkäufe machen schon viel aus, wie ich finde. 

NFS, ja, Autorennen ist ja eher ein Konsolengenre. Klar dass die Verkäufe der PC-Version eher mau sind. Supreme Commander (RTS) ist z.B. eher n PC-Genre und da sind die Verkaufszahlen für den PC unter Garantie wesentlich besser als für die Konsole.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Das will ich jetzt mal überlesen haben....
> 
> Ich finde der PC wird stärker als je zuvor--> durch diese ganzen Facebook-Social Games, von denen manche mehr Spieler haben als WoW--> Browsergames mit realistischerer Grafik--> durch PC-exklusive Titel wie Shogun 2 etc.
> 
> ...



Die meisten Browsergames werden auf Notebooks oder Office-Pc's gespielt. 
Für WOW braucht man keinen HighEnd-Rechner und mit Blizzard schwenkt der letzte große ins Konsolenlager. 

Dass hier sehr viele auf den PC setzen ist doch wohl klar, da wir uns ja in einem Hardwareforum befinden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Dezember 2010)

Also als Spielehersteller würde ich auch ins Konsolenlager schwenken, da man die Einnahmen um mehrere hundert Prozent steigern kann wenn man alle Plattformen bedient. Spielehersteller die nur für Konsolen entwicklen (z.B. Epic) sind aber sehr rar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist auch logisch, da sich jedes Xbox-Game einfach auf den PC portieren lässt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Dezember 2010)

> Ist auch logisch, da sich jedes Xbox-Game einfach auf den PC portieren lässt.



Es ist logisch, weil sich Spiele einfach portieren lassen, mehr Geld gemacht wird und Microsoft (und nicht zuletzt auch Nvidia, AMD, Intel, Logitech usw.) ein Interesse daran haben.


----------



## TheMiz (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich besitze eine PS3 und einen Gaming PC, früher hatte ich auch mal eine Xbox 360, die ist aber leider 2mal am roten Ring des Todes verreckt. War die erste Konsole mit der ich solche Probleme hatte, dann hab ich sie verkauft. Jetzt zocke ich hauptsächlich auf der PS3 und selten am PC. Mit dem PC verbinde ich zu 90% Arbeit, schließlich sitze ich 8 Stunden täglich im Büro bei Maus+Tastatur. Außerdem kommen die meisten Spiele meiner Meinung nach besser rüber auf einem großen TV und wenn man sich entspannen kann und nicht in der "Arbeitshaltung" am PC.

Der zweite große Punkt sind die Spiele selbst.
Red Dead Redemption, Killzone, Uncharted, MGS4, Motorstorm, inFamous, Heavy Rain, God of War uvm. gibt es am PC nicht und auch kommende Highlights wie L.A. Noire werden am PC nicht erscheinen. Solche Spiele würden mir einfach total fehlen, am PC gibts eher RTS und Adventures, mit denen kann ich nicht so viel anfangen. Vor allem RTS werden aber auch immer schlechter, der Tiefpunkt war mit C&C4 und Supr.Comm.2 erreicht, auch wenn Starcraft alle 10 Jahre es rausreisst.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du nimmst sicherlich darauf Bezug:
> 
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - PC-Version hat mehr Spieler als ihre Konsolen-Pendants ‹ News ‹ Games ‹ OnlineWelten



Hier eine Quelle von EA selbst (siehe Statistik links):
PC - Battlefield Bad Company 2 Stats

Demnach liegt der PC im Mittelfeld bei den Spielerzahlen. Allerdings weiß man nicht, wie viele Leute es offline spielen und deshalb nicht in der Statistik auftauchen... Verkaufszahlen lassen sich also nur schwer aus diesen Werten ableiten.



Split99999 schrieb:


> GR-Thunderstorm
> 
> Ca 50 % mehr Verkäufe machen schon viel aus, wie ich finde.



Ja, 50% klingen nach einer Menge, aber wenn man dann die absoluten Werte vergleicht, bedeuten die 50% für den PC aufs Gesamtergebnis gerechnet auch nur ~2% mehr Anteile bei CoD. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> NFS, ja, Autorennen ist ja eher ein Konsolengenre. Klar dass die Verkäufe der PC-Version eher mau sind. Supreme Commander (RTS) ist z.B. eher n PC-Genre und da sind die Verkaufszahlen für den PC unter Garantie wesentlich besser als für die Konsole.



Viele sind allerdings auch der Meinung, dass Shooter ein PC-Genre sind und dennoch liegen die Konsolenverkäufe zumindest in CoD weit vor den PC-Zahlen und BC2 liegt auf allen Systemen in etwa gleich auf...

Leider fallen mir derzeit kaum Multiplattformtitel ein, um weitere Vergleiche anzustellen... :/


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Zeigt eindeutig das unsere Community nur auf Grafik steht



Aha interessant, wieso nur auf Grafik … ich denke bei Konsolen nur immer einmal gekauft und nie verändert (Aufrüstmöglichkeit der wichtigen Hardware = 0)!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Dezember 2010)

E8500 [E0] @ 4.0GHz  
Asus P5Q-E [Bios 1703] 
2x2GB Corsair XMS2 @ 1058 [5-5-5-15-2T]  
MSI N460GTX Cyclone @ 880/1760/3600MHz[Noch] 
Win7 Ultimate 64bit 
WD 320GB Blue + Samsung 500GB (HD501LJ) + WD 1.5TB Green 
Enermax MODU82+ 425W 
Aerocool AeroEngine II Black

Selbst der haut jede konsole weg. Freu mich schon auf mehr Dx 11 Games und alles andre...!


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich denk meiner schafft das auch.


----------



## we3dm4n (25. Dezember 2010)

...und wen interessiert das?


@Crimson
Dann viel Spaß mit DX11 und Multiplattformtiteln - bestes Bsp. ist NfS:HP

Kriegst du deinen "Gaming-PC" auch ohne Probleme neben einen Fernseher?
Verbraucht er auch max. 70W-90W wenn du Spiele spielst (Bezug auf Xbox 360 Slim)?





*Eine Konsole ist für den Spielspaß da, sie muss NIE aufgerüstet werden.
Man schaltet sie an und spielt....* 



Ich habe einen potenten Spielerechner UND Konsolen. Ich benutze beides gerne, gerade weil das Konsolen-Feeling durch einen PC NIE ersetzt werden kann.
Halo ist für mich ein Grund für die Xbox, die super Bedienung kommt noch dazu und und und.

Als kleines älteres Beispiel: Wer spielt schon gerne Klassiker wie Mario Allstars am PC? Das macht einfach keinen Spaß...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2010)

Der Verbrauch der PS3 liegt bei ca. 90W und wenn man auf ITX setzt, bekommt man das Teil auch leicht neben dem Fernseher unter. 

Nur wird das Teil halt etwas mehr Strom brauchen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> ...und wen interessiert das?
> 
> 
> @Crimson
> ...



Ich nehme denn mehr verbrauch gern in Kauf ! Wenn ich dafür besser Qualität bekomme ! Die meisten spiele für eine PS3 oder Xbox360 werde gerade mal in 720p auf geliefert. Da bekomme auch meine Pc mehr. Dazu kann ich alles so einstellen wie ich witzig bin !

Egal ob AA/AF die Steuerung oder sonst wie. Ich kann es so an passen wie ich möchte ! Und muss nicht auf das machen was andre mir vorschreiben. 

Aber oki du hast recht es ist was anders als am PC zu zocken wohl war !
Und es gibt auch games die lieber auf einer Konsole spielen auch war !
Doch ich spiele lieber PC als auf einer Konsole da ihr mehr für meine Geld bekomme in meine Augen !


----------



## we3dm4n (26. Dezember 2010)

Hast du überhaupt eine aktuelle Konsole, um das richtig beurteilen zu können? Hört sich nämlicht nicht so an -.-


Übrigens ist gerade deine Argumentation DER PUNKT, der eine Konsole ausmacht:
man muss nichts anpassen, es läuft alles und funktioniert auch problemlos - du willst garnichts umstellen.

Wenn ich mir schon alleine angucke, wieviele Thread DU mit PC-Problemen eröffnet hast...


Ich spiele mit meiner Box auf einem FullHD TV und ganz ehrlich: Selbst wenn das Bild nur interpoliert ist, es sieht trotzdem noch richtig geil aus! Guck dir doch zahlreiche Gamevideos von Konsolenspielen an...die Auflösung interessiert doch herzlich wenig solange es gut aussieht...


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. Dezember 2010)

So hallo zusammen, ich wollte mich auch mal dazu schalten, da es bei mir zur Zeit darum geht entweder nen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen und n Wireless Gamepad oder gleich ne PS3.

Also vom Preis her ist bis jetzt der PC im Vorteil Prozessor und Pad ( Q8400 + Wireless Rumblepad 2) kosten zusammen 180€, die Ps3 ohne jegliche Spiele in der 160gb Version 285.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema. Der Pc ist einfach die bessere Möglichkeit seiner Individualität freien Lauf zu lassen, man kann Geld, Zeit und Leidenschaft reinstecken wie man lustig ist.

Aber die PS3 faltet spätestens am TV ihre Möglichkeiten aus, wie zum Beispiel bei mir. Ich möchte meinen 37 Zoll nicht nur zum fernsehen benutzen, das wäre mir zu wenig fürs Geld. Wenn ich den PC anschließe habe ich immer Ärger mit Auflösung hin und her switchen ( Vom 19" Monitor zum 37" TV) außerdem macht sich das mit Tastatur und Maus auf dem Bett nicht so gut.

Kurz und knapp, die Bequemheit und das simple Bedienen einer Konsole bringt hier den Vorteil.


Der letzte Punkt sind aber die Preise für die Spiele beider Plattformen. Da schießt die PS3 ein mächtiges Eigentor bzw. Sony tut das. 
Ich habe mir das ganze Mal hochgerechnet und kam auf das erschreckende Ergebnis, wenn man nicht alle, aber die meisten aktuellen Titel gleich zum Release kauft ist man im Jahr locker 300-350€ los, für mich als Schüler ein erschreckendes Ergebnis.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Dezember 2010)

Du brauchst nen bequemen Chefsessel und nen 24 Zoll TFT, dann willst du auch nicht mehr am Fernseher spielen. Aber als Schlüler hat man eh kaum Geld, daher solltest du vielleicht aus finanziellen Gründen mit der Konsole vorliebnehmen.


----------



## Kjyjan (26. Dezember 2010)

Also Grafik ist ja mal das eine, aber ich persönlich finde das Onlinespielen auf Konsole deutlich besser ist. Wenn man von der Steuerung absieht, da manche ja immernoch zu schlecht sind mit nem Controller Ego Shooter zu spielen. Wenn ich BlackOps Online Vergleiche ist Konsole besser, da hier nicht ständig irgendwas laggt oder hackt. (es liegt nich am inet oder pc)


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Dezember 2010)

Die PC-Version von Black Ops ist ja auch buggy. Vergleich mal BC 2, da haben die Konsolenversionen nen FPS-limit bei 30 (und das beim Shooter), sehen ohne hohe Auflösung, ohne DX 11, AF und AA ne ganze Ecke beschissener aus, haben weniger Spieler pro Server und keine dedicated Server (wie immer auf Konsole). Dazu muss man den Shooter noch mitm Pad spielen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die PC-Version von Black Ops ist ja auch buggy. Vergleich mal BC 2, da haben die Konsolenversionen nen FPS-limit bei 30 (und das beim Shooter), sehen ohne hohe Auflösung, ohne DX 11, AF und AA ne ganze Ecke beschissener aus, haben weniger Spieler pro Server und keine dedicated Server (wie immer auf Konsole). Dazu muss man den Shooter noch mitm Pad spielen



Dafür hat man aber was anderes, was mir sehr aufn PC fehlt, nämlich die Möglichkeit per Gruppe zu joinen.  Wer brauch denn Dedicated-Server? Auf Konsole absolut nicht notwendig. 

Finde solche Diskussionen immer lustig. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, wieso entscheiden wenn man beides haben kann?


----------



## KaitoKid (26. Dezember 2010)

@Fr3@k
Irgendwie muss ich dir voll und ganz Recht geben, kann ja jeder finden was er will. Trotzdem: Das Einzige was mich zur Wii und dann zur 360 getrieben hat, sind Spiele wie TNA und Smackdown vs. RAW, oder Naruto. Im Nachhinein muss ich aber sagen, dass die Gamecube, die Wii und die XBox 360, die ich hatte, ein totaler Fehlschlag waren.
Hätte ich mein Geld in einen PC investiert, hätte ich mehr davon gehabt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2010)

ll_tim_ll schrieb:


> Der letzte Punkt sind aber die Preise für die Spiele beider Plattformen. Da schießt die PS3 ein mächtiges Eigentor bzw. Sony tut das.
> Ich habe mir das ganze Mal hochgerechnet und kam auf das erschreckende Ergebnis, wenn man nicht alle, aber die meisten aktuellen Titel gleich zum Release kauft ist man im Jahr locker 300-350€ los, für mich als Schüler ein erschreckendes Ergebnis.


Tja, jeder der sich die Spiele gleich nach dem Release kauft, ist selber schuld. 
Ich zahle selten über 30€ für ein Game. 
Man muss halt nur etwas warten, oder sich die Importversion kaufen.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. Dezember 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Tja, jeder der sich die Spiele gleich nach dem Release kauft, ist selber schuld.
> Ich zahle selten über 30€ für ein Game.
> Man muss halt nur etwas warten, oder sich die Importversion kaufen.




Alle reden sie immer über diese Importversion kaufen, wenn ich beispielsweise bei Amazon.uk kuck, kostet diese Version umgerechnet genauso viel wie in Deutschland ( Black Ops) 

Wie lang wartest du immer so bis diese 30 € Grenze erreicht ist?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2010)

Na solange es eben dauert. 
Bei PC-Games warte ich immer auf die 10€-Grenze.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja das hört sich ja ziemlich nach warten an. Also ich mein jetzt am Beispiel CoD, dass ich so lange warte bis Teil 8 rauskommt, da scheint mir irgendwie der Sinn verfehlt


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2010)

Da ich neben dem PC noch eine Ps3, ne Wii, nen DS und eine PSP habe bin ich während der Wartezeit genug beschäftigt. 

Diablo3 werde ich mir vielleicht zum Release kaufen, aber nur vielleicht. 

Irgendwo muss halt die Kohle für die Hardware wieder "rein kommen", also warte ich immer, bis der Preis passt.


----------



## Superwip (26. Dezember 2010)

> Spätestens bei dem letzten Absatz hast du bei mir jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Allen ernstes billig Browsergames als pos. Argument darzustellen.



"Billige Browsergames"...

Auf der einen Seite... was ist etwa an Quake Live "Billig"? Der Preis? Ja... aber das kann ja wohl kaum ein Nachteil sein... Die Grafik? Zeitlose Comicgrafik... damit läuft es aber wenigstens selbst auf Netbooks...
Allgemein ist dieser E-Sports taugliche, PC exklusive 3D Egoshooter wohl kaum als "primitiv" zu bezeichnen...

Natürlich sind die meisten Browserspiele primitive Flashgames oder primitive textbasierende RTS-MMOs wie etwa OGame aber das ist bei weitem nichtmehr alles...

Ein Nachteil können Browserspiele jedenfalls nicht sein



> Auch wenn es schade ist, aber der Gaming-PC liegt im sterben.



Woher nimmst du diese Überzeugung? PCs entwickeln sich rasend schnell weiter, neue Konsolen sind nicht angekündigt und es gibt Anzeichen dafür, dass zumindestens Microsoft überhaupt keine neue Konsolengeneration plant...



> Das man mit einem PC mehr machen kann ist jedem klar, aber dafür wurde er auch entwickelt. Hier geht es darum die Funktionsschnittmenge beider Systeme aufzuzeigen und entsprechend zu vergleichen. Konsolen wurden hauptsächlich für Spiele entwickelt, da gehört Office-Kram nicht dazu.



Das kann jedenfalls kein Kritikpunkt sein; es geht dabei aber auch nicht nur um "Office-Kram" sondern auch etwa um Chatten (theoretisch geht es beschränkt auch auf der Konsole aber der PC ist hier klar vielseitiger)

Desweiteren schwindet dadurch der Kostenvorteil der Konsolen; jeder braucht grundsätzlich sowieso einen PC für Office,... eine Konsole kann den PC unmöglich vollständig ersetzen; wenn man jetzt die Kosten für eine Konsole und einen billigen Office PC addiert könnte man für den Preis bereits einen PC Kaufen, der Konsolen in Sachen Spieleleistung deutlich überlegen ist



> Grafik und Mods sind für viele Menschen völlig irrelevant. Zuletzt habe ich bei GTA Vice City auf dem PC gemoddet. Aber das waren irgendwann so viele Mods, dass das Spielgefühl völlig hinüber war.



Das hat im wesentlichen einen Grund: die DAUs wissen garnicht, dass es soetwas überhaupt gibt; freilich gibt es auch einige, die bewusst keine Mods verwenden aber das ist doch wohl eher eine Minderheit



> Den Punkt mit den Spielepreisen kann man nicht pauschal festmachen. Es hängt einzig und allein davon ab, wo man Spiele kauft. Es gibt genügend Quellen, wo man direkt nach dem Release Konsolenspiele zu tiefstpreisen bekommen kann.



Bei den Selben Quellen sind auch PC Spiele fast immer billiger- ob ein Konsolenspiel 60 und ein PC Spiel 50€ kostet oder ein Konsolenspiel 6 und ein PC Spiel 5€ kostet ist am Ende auch egal



> Zudem steht dieser Punkt im Gegenzug zu deinem folgenden.
> Zum einem kritisierst du, dass man bei Konsolen angeblich mehr in Spiele investiert aber dann hebst du hervor, dass man PCs aufrüsten kann (was wesentlich mehr Kosten verursachen dürfte, je nachdem wie viele Spiele man kauft oder wie oft man aufrüstet). Ich halte die mangelnde Aufrüstbarkeit von Konsolen aus Kosten- und Kompatibilitätsgründen für einen absoluten Vorteil.



Man kann einen PC aufrüsten- man muss nicht
Wenn man zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung der PS3 einen damals aktuellen High-End PC gekauft hat kann man bis heute gut 95% aller Konsolenspiele in besserer Grafik zocken als auf den Konsolen und mindestens 99% aller Konsolenspiele laufen zumindestens grundsätzlich auf niedrigen Einstellungen flüssig- und das wird sich in ansehbarer Zukunft auch nicht ändern; natürlich war ein High-End PC damals teurer als eine PS3 aber die hat damals auch 600€ gekostet...

Konsolen sind daher auch nicht prinzipiell zukunftssicherer

Aber die _Möglichkeit_ aufzurüsten kann ja freilich kein Nachteil sein

Desweiteren sind PCs allgemein viel flexibler- Konsolen sind Konsolen, in der gleichen Größe, im Einheitsgehäuse, mit praktisch gleichem Funktionsumfang; PCs gibts vom Bigtower bis zum UMPC; und hier liegt ein wesentlicher Vorteil: man kann etwa ein und das selbe Spiel zuhause, in brillianter Grafik auf dem Desktop PC zocken und unterwegs, mit nur einigen Abstrichen bei der Grafik auf dem Subnotebook, mit der selben Steuerung, den selben Spielständen und dem selben Funktionsumfang; soetwas gibt es auf Konsolen einfach nicht



> Was willst du auch den Funktionsumfang von Konsolen großartig pushen? Man kann nebenbei ohne weiteres eine Maus und Tastatur an die PS3 anschließen und trotzdem habe ich damit besseres zu tun als Videos zu schneiden (was übrigens inzwischen möglich ist, allerdings habe ich es noch nie ausprobiert).



Kann man auf einer PS3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielen? Nein.- Ende des Vorteils

Noch interressanter ist aber, warum man nicht mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann: nicht, weil es Hardwareseitig nicht möglich ist sondern weil der Gott (= der Hersteller) es nicht so will...

Erstaunlicherweise wird die Möglichkeit nichteinmal genutzt um RTS Spiele auf der Konsole zu etablieren, durch Maus und Tastatursteuerung könnte man das Genere durchaus auf den Konsolen Etablieren und damit einen neuen Markt schaffen



> Weitere Vorteile an Konsolen sind wie oben gesagt die geringeren Kosten, da man nicht ständig aufrüsten braucht.



Wie gesagt: man muss nicht aufrüsten, zumindestens nicht, wenn man sich mit Grafik auf Konsolenniveau zufriedengibt



> Noch dazu kommen Multiplattformtitel häufig wesentlich früher auf Konsolen heraus (z.B. GTA) und sind zudem wesentlich fehlerfreier.



Das sind Ausnahmen- auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Spiele (konkret fällt mir etwa SIMS ein), die zuerst auf dem PC erscheinen



> Außerdem bleibt man von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen wie Steam, Onlinezwang, Installationslimits und anderem Unsinn verschont. Allein dieser Kopierschutzwahn ist ein K.O.-Kriterium für den PC.



Der Kopierschutz ist freilich zum Teil ein Problem- aber auf Konsolen kein so großes wie auf der Konsole; Konsolen sind immerhin im wesentlichen DRM Plattformen, der Kopierschutz ist ihre wesentliche wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung, der Nutzer wird dadurch in vielerlei Hinsicht eingeschränkt

Desweiteren gilt das freilich nicht für alle Titel- der Steamzwang ist zwar ein negativer Trend der letzten Monate/Jahre aber es ist fraglich, ob er wirklich von dauer sein wird; und den lächerlichen Onlinezwang in Offlinespielen halte ich bereits jetzt für gescheitert- zumal es dagegen wie bei jedem anderen Problem auf dem PC ein Mittel gibt...



> MMOs wären auch auf Konsolen Problemlos möglich, da es z.B. für die PS3-Controller Tastaturaufsätze gibt, mit denen man bequem schreiben kann.



Wären möglich...

Es gibt aber praktisch keine- und das hat auch gute Gründe; da die Raubkopieproblematik bei MMOs nicht existiert fehlt der Konsolenumsetzung hier die wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung- warum sollte ein Spieleentwickler auf der Konsole den Gewinn mit dem Konsolenhersteller teilen, wenn er ihn auf dem PC zu 100% einstecken kann?



> > Oho! Ein fehlendes Feature ist also ein Vorteil? Den Chat kann man übrigens meist auch ausschalten oder zumindestens ignorieren; aber das gehört ja auch irgendwie dazu; bei Quake 3 flamen sogar die Bots ^^
> 
> 
> Je nachdem wie das Feature von anderen genutzt wird, ist es in der Tat ein Vorteil. Die fehlende Chatfunktion ist aus besagten Gründen ein Vorteil und Modifizierbarkeit begünstigt Cheater.
> ...



Wie gesagt: man kann den Chat auch ausschalten oder ignorieren; komischerweise hab ich hier jedenfalls kaum negative Erfahrungen gemacht- und was gibt es schöneres, als von einem Kiddy als Cheater bezeichnet zu werden? Es drückt einem damit doch am Ende nur die Meinung aus, dass es einen für übermenschlich gut hält...



> Das liegt dann jedoch an den Herstellern, wie schnell sie Bugs fixen. Es ist jedoch nicht möglich, mit Zusatzprogrammen zu cheaten.



Das stimmt vielleicht aber ich würde Cheater grundsätzlich nicht als Problem überbewerten, schon garnicht, wenn es nichts zu gewinnen gibt als ein paar Punkte



> Wie gesagt bemängle ich nicht das Fehlen einer solchen Funktion (sie existiert und ist auch leicht zu erreichen) sondern die Auswirkung auf das System. Wie gesagt ist Windows auch mit großen Buchstaben nicht dazu geeignet, aus der ferne gesteuert zu werden.



Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was da das Problem sein soll; ich halte Windows mit großen Buchstaben sehrwohl gut fernbedienbar, sowohl per HTPC Tastatur als auch per Fernbedienung oder sogar mit einem Controller (via Controller aus gem Standby hochfahren geht auf dem PC übrigens prinzipiell freilich auch)



> Ich sprach davon, dass ich den gleichen PC und den gleichen Bildschirm in genau dem selben Raum verwende, nur entweder vom Schreibtisch aus oder eben vom Sofa. Und ständig die Schriftgröße umzustellen verwurstet mir zum einen die Anordnung meiner Desktopsymbole und zum anderen sind es so viele, dass sie den ganzen Bildschirm überfüllen würden und die Bedienbarkeit arg erschweren würden.



Und einen extra Nutzeraccount mit einem eigenen Desktop und so anlegen will ich auch nicht.

Wieso nicht? Das wäre doch eine elegante Lösung



> Du hast alle obigen Punkte 1:1 aus einem anderen Thread übernommen



Ja.
Muss ich ständig das Rad neu erfinden?



> und schon damals habe ich alle widerlegt



Nein.



> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, aber der PC als Spieleplatform ist auf dem absteigenden Ast und das wissen auch die Spieleentwickler, wenn sie sich nur mal die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtiteln anschauen.



Wir werden sehen... eine neue Konsolengeneration ist nicht in Sicht und in spätestens 2-3 Jahren bietet jedes Netbook mehr Spieleleistung... dann wird sich zeigen, ob die Konsolen dieser gnadenlosen technischen Überlegenheit noch standhalten können, ganz gleich, wie sehr sie von den Entwicklern künstlich gepusht werden



> Als Beispiel seien einmal die Verkaufszahlen von CoD - Black Ops genannt:



Abgesehen davon, dass diese Verkaufszahlen sowieso fragwürdig sind, Call of Duty ist auch ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel; spätestens seid Teil 3 wird von Entwicklerseite mehr Wert auf die Konsolen gelegt was sich freilich auch auswirkt- und MWF2 war ein echter Schlag ins Gesicht für die PC Spieler...

Desweiteren sagen die rohen Verkaufszahlen nichts über die prinzipielle (technische) Überlegenheit einer Plattform oder eines Spiels aus...



> Ich finde den PC immernoch um einiges besser. Vorallem mach das spaß mit der Hardware "rumzuspielen", übertakten, rumtüfteln in richtung wasserkühlung oder modding und und und.



Das ist kein durchschlagendes Argument für den PC; einerseits kann man auch Konsolen Modden, gerade in Sachen Kühlung, andererseits sind jene, für die Modden und Aufrüsten der halbe Spaß ist eine vernachlässigbar kleine Zielgruppe... das ändert aber nichts an der Überlegenheit des PC



> > Es gibt bei weitem mehr PC exklusive Titel als Konsolenexklusive; die gesamten wichtigen Genere MMO und RTS existieren auf den Konsolen praktisch nicht dazu kommen unzählige kleine Freeware und Browserspiele, die es auf den Konsolen zwar zum Teil auch aber am Ende doch viel weniger gibt...
> 
> 
> Es sollte schon um de facto gute Exklusivtitel gehen und nicht um Exklusivtitel per se. Der PC kann dahingehend locker mit einer Konsole mithalten, aber nicht mit den Exklusiven der gesamten Konsolen.



Ich denke du unteschätzt den PC etwas... sowohl was die Anzahl der Titel als auch die Spieler als auch die Umsätze betrifft ist der PC allen Konsolen überlegen; wie oft wurde die XBox 360 verkauft? ~48 Millionen mal... und die PS3? 41,6 Millionen und die Wii? 72 Millionen... es gibt Asia MMOs die alleine mehr Spieler haben...

Und alleine etwa World of Warcraft hat 12 Millionen aktive Spieler, die ihre 10€+ monatlich in das Spiel stecken... da kann man leicht nachvollziehen, dass alleine dieses Spiel mehr Umsatz macht als eine ganze Konsolenplattform

Die MMOs haben auch eine Auswirkung auf den restlichen PC Markt- ein WoW Spieler hat prinzipiell einen halbwegs Spieletauglichen PC; wenn er jetzt mal einen Shooter zocken will wird er wahrscheinlich nicht extra eine Konsole dafür kaufen sodern eher zur PC Version greifen...

Und alleine die schier unendliche Anzahl an kleinen Freeware und Browserspielen macht den PC auch in diesem Punkt überlegen (was für den Endverbraucher aber auch nicht weiter wichtig ist, da niemand diese Vielfalt nutzt oder nutzen kann)



> Na ja, so kann man das nicht sagen. Einfach und billig bzw günstig kommt halt gut beim Konsumenten an. Die meisten haben weder das Know-how noch das Geld für einen Gaming-PC und das ist wohl der Hauptgrund für den Konsolenboom.



Genau- Konsolen werden großteils von DAUs gekauft, die sich nicht für die Technik interressieren und die ein möglichst einfaches und billiges Gerät wollen- das mag ein Grund dafür sein, warum überhaupt irgendwer Konsolen kauft aber für einen versierten (PC-) Nutzer ist das kaum ein Argument für eine Konsole



> Für WOW braucht man keinen HighEnd-Rechner und mit Blizzard schwenkt der letzte große ins Konsolenlager.



Blizzard hat seid Diablo I (PS) keinen Konsolentitel mehr herausgebracht und auch keinen angekündigt- warum sollte Blizzard ins Konsolenlager schwenken?

Das man für WoW keinen High-End rechner "braucht" stimmt zwar aber für welches Spiel "braucht" man schon einen High-End Rechner? Mir fällt kein einziges ein...

Wenn man die Grafik ordentlich aufdreht und immer flüssig spielen will kann man in WoW auch einen aktuellen, besseren Mittelklasse Rechner zum Teil durchaus fordern



> Zeigt eindeutig das unsere Community nur auf Grafik steht



Nicht nur... sondern auch auf Aufrüstbarkeit, Kontrolle über das eigene System, flexiblere und präzisere Steuerung...



> Kriegst du deinen "Gaming-PC" auch ohne Probleme neben einen Fernseher?
> Verbraucht er auch max. 70W-90W wenn du Spiele spielst (Bezug auf Xbox 360 Slim)?



Einen spieletauglichen ITX oder sogar mATX PC kann man problemlos "neben" einem TV aufstellen, und gegebenenfalls sogar im einem Kasten oder hinter dem TV verstecken

Auf den Verbrauch würde ich keinen allzu großen Wert legen aber wenn man sich mit der Grafik der Xbox zufriedengibt kann ein Sparsamer PC locker an diese Verbrauchswerte herankommen



> Übrigens ist gerade deine Argumentation DER PUNKT, der eine Konsole ausmacht:
> man muss nichts anpassen, es läuft alles und funktioniert auch problemlos - du willst garnichts umstellen.



Konsolen sind eben DAU Geräte- Einfachheit auf Kosten von Funktionsumfang (vgl. Apple...)

Für mich ist das kein Vorteil- sondern ein Nachteil- ich will flexibel bleiben und mich nicht vom Hersteller bevormunden lassen!



> Dafür hat man aber was anderes, was mir sehr aufn PC fehlt, nämlich die Möglichkeit per Gruppe zu joinen. Wer brauch denn Dedicated-Server? Auf Konsole absolut nicht notwendig.



Das gibt es am PC sehrwohl in einigen Spielen; für mich sind Dedicated Server auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen da man hier als Nutzer die Kontrolle über den Server behält- das ich nicht der einzige bin, der das so sieht zeigt das Geweine um MWF2



> Ich zahle selten über 30€ für ein Game.





> Bei PC-Games warte ich immer auf die 10€-Grenze.



Da kommst du am Ende doch am PC (viel) billiger weg- wenn auch auf einem anderen Niveau


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. Dezember 2010)

Okai, gut.

Aber wo gibt es denn diese " soo " billigen Spiele direkt beim Release?


----------



## Superwip (26. Dezember 2010)

> Okai, gut.
> 
> Aber wo gibt es denn diese " soo " billigen Spiele direkt beim Release?


 
Bei Release nicht... aber oft schon einige Wochen Später etwa gebraucht beim Gamestop; da das aber auch für PC Spiele gilt wie gesagt kaum ein Konsolenvorteil


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Dezember 2010)

> Ich denke du unteschätzt den PC etwas... sowohl was die Anzahl der Titel als auch die Spieler als auch die Umsätze betrifft ist der PC allen Konsolen überlegen; wie oft wurde die XBox 360 verkauft? ~48 Millionen mal... und die PS3? 41,6 Millionen und die Wii? 72 Millionen... es gibt Asia MMOs die alleine mehr Spieler haben...
> 
> Und alleine etwa World of Warcraft hat 12 Millionen aktive Spieler, die ihre 10€+ monatlich in das Spiel stecken... da kann man leicht nachvollziehen, dass alleine dieses Spiel mehr Umsatz macht als eine ganze Konsolenplattform
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, es sollte schon um de facto gute Exklusivtitel gehen. N Browsergame kann man nicht mit Titeln wie Heavy Rain und Uncharted 2 vergleichen. Es muss was her, was solchen Spielen qualitativ das Wasser reichen kann. Da hat der PC durchaus was zu bieten, aber auch nicht soviel dass er jetzt alle Konsolen übertrifft. Ich rede von Top-Titeln wie Stalker, Crysis, Anno1404, Starcraft 2, The Book of Unwritten Tales, Company of Heroes, World in Conflict, Supreme Commander, Titan Quest, The Witcher und meinetwegen auch World of Warcraft. 

Umsatz ist wieder ne andere Sache. Klar, Umsatz der mit PC-Spielen erwirtschaftet wird ist enorm, was aber hauptsächlich an WoW und Starcraft 2 liegt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt eine aktuelle Konsole, um das richtig beurteilen zu können? Hört sich nämlicht nicht so an -.-
> 
> 
> Übrigens ist gerade deine Argumentation DER PUNKT, der eine Konsole ausmacht:
> ...



Also richtig geil aus sehen naja...eine paar ausnahmen villt sonst nur viel Matsch dabei !

Und ja habe ab und zu mal eine Thread´s auf gemacht aber die meisten waren nicht wegen Fehlern. Aber damit muss ich halt rechen aber so kann ich nur lernen. Was man an einer Konsole nicht hat. Dazu is die Steuerung von games wie Z.B COD für denn A... . Das ist einfach nur das letzte !

Aber naja


----------



## zøtac (26. Dezember 2010)

Gott was habt ihr immer mit der Steuerung. Mit dem Gamepad bin ich mittlerweile genau so Präzise und schnell wie mit Maus und Tastatur, auch wenn die ganzen PC Fanboys das nie einsehen wollen. 
Und solang man etwas erkennt ist die Grafik egal, oder spielt ihr ein Spiel nur wegen der Grafik


----------



## Wenzman (26. Dezember 2010)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich habe einen potenten Spielerechner UND Konsolen. Ich benutze beides gerne, gerade weil das Konsolen-Feeling durch einen PC NIE ersetzt werden kann.
> Halo ist für mich ein Grund für die Xbox, die super Bedienung kommt noch dazu und und und.
> 
> Als kleines älteres Beispiel: Wer spielt schon gerne Klassiker wie Mario Allstars am PC? Das macht einfach keinen Spaß...


Bei mir ist es genauso, ich habe einen Gaming Pc und Konsolen, sowie Handheldgeräte(Psp, DS etc).
Alle reden immer von der ENORM besseren Grafik des Pc's ... mir fällt diese angeblich ENORM bessere Grafik kaum auf. Sicher, die minimal besseren Details sind schon da, allerdings macht das nicht das geniale Konsolenspielgefühl wett. 

Wenn ich früher als Kind nur am PC gespielt hätte, würde ich das heute warscheinlich auch machen und mich, wie viele andere hier auch, den Konsolen gegenüber verschließen, allerdings bin ich eben *MIT* Konsolen aufgewachsen und möchte auch niemals auf diese verzichten ( es sei denn dieses, in meinen Augen, dämliche rummgehopse a'la Kinect und PSmove nimmt überhand).

Der Pc hat aber auch seine Vorteile, Hobbyschrauber werden sicher Spaß am selbst Aufrüsten haben, für mich ist das allerdings nichts, ich selbst Rüste höchsten mal Ram, oder Grafikkarten(wie gestern die Gtx 580) selbst auf, den Rest macht mein Kumpel, der nebenbei aber auch leidenschaftlicher Konsolenzocker ist .

Konsolen gegen Pc Kriege sind meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unnötig, da jeder mit etwas anderem groß geworden ist und auf andere Dinge wert legt.

e: Achja und wer Browsergames wiklich in die Kategorie '' Der Pc hat mehr Spiele'' bringt, der leidet wirklich an realitätsverlust. Vl.. sollte man die Frage anders Formulieren, welche Plattform hat mehr ANSTÄNDIGE Spiele, und das sind ganz klar die Konsolen, auch wenn ich das nicht umbedingt immer gut finde.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Dezember 2010)

> Gott was habt ihr immer mit der Steuerung. Mit dem Gamepad bin ich mittlerweile genau so Präzise und schnell wie mit Maus und Tastatur, auch wenn die ganzen PC Fanboys das nie einsehen wollen.



Etwas falsches kann man auch nicht einsehen. 

Xbox-Spieler: PC-Zockern gnadenlos unterlegen? - News - CHIP Online

Wobei nur wenige Konsoleros Belege dafür brauchen, dass ihr Pad der Maus in Sachen Präzision weit unterlegen ist.



> Und solang man etwas erkennt ist die Grafik egal, oder spielt ihr ein Spiel nur wegen der Grafik



Dann bleib halt bei Pong


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das kann jedenfalls kein Kritikpunkt sein; es geht dabei aber auch nicht nur um "Office-Kram" sondern auch etwa um Chatten (theoretisch geht es beschränkt auch auf der Konsole aber der PC ist hier klar vielseitiger)



Chatten ist an der PS3 kein Problem... Quasi jede Chatseite funktioniert tadellos. Die Texteingabe funktioniert ohne Tastatur sicherlich etwas holprig, kann jedoch ohne weiteres durch eine richtige Tastatur ausgeglichen werden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Desweiteren schwindet dadurch der Kostenvorteil der Konsolen; jeder braucht grundsätzlich sowieso einen PC für Office,... eine Konsole kann den PC unmöglich vollständig ersetzen; wenn man jetzt die Kosten für eine Konsole und einen billigen Office PC addiert könnte man für den Preis bereits einen PC Kaufen, der Konsolen in Sachen Spieleleistung deutlich überlegen ist



Man kann ebensogut einen Uralt-PC von Ebay für 40€ nehmen.  Der PC ist in quasi jedem Haushalt bereits vorhanden und muss auch nicht unbedingt erneuert werden, wenn man damit nur Texte schreibt oder surft. Also kann man wohl kaum den Preis eines Office-PCs auf die Anschaffungskosten einer Konsole raufrechnen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das hat im wesentlichen einen Grund: die DAUs wissen garnicht, dass es soetwas überhaupt gibt; freilich gibt es auch einige, die bewusst keine Mods verwenden aber das ist doch wohl eher eine Minderheit



Ich würde ehr sagen, dass es eine Minderheit ist, die Mods verwendet. 




Superwip schrieb:


> Bei den Selben Quellen sind auch PC Spiele fast immer billiger- ob ein Konsolenspiel 60 und ein PC Spiel 50€ kostet oder ein Konsolenspiel 6 und ein PC Spiel 5€ kostet ist am Ende auch egal



Es hängt wie gesagt von den eigenen Gewohnheiten ab. Wenn jemand wie ich nur 3 Spiele im Jahr kauft, machen die 30€ Differenz auch nichts aus. Eine neue Graka für 200€ (was für viele hier im Forum lächerlich wenig sein dürfte angesichts der Preise für HighEnd-Hardware) schlägt da schon wesentlich mehr zu Buche.




Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann einen PC aufrüsten- man muss nicht
> Wenn man zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung der PS3 einen damals aktuellen High-End PC gekauft hat kann man bis heute gut 95% aller Konsolenspiele in besserer Grafik zocken als auf den Konsolen und mindestens 99% aller Konsolenspiele laufen zumindestens grundsätzlich auf niedrigen Einstellungen flüssig- und das wird sich in ansehbarer Zukunft auch nicht ändern; natürlich war ein High-End PC damals teurer als eine PS3 aber die hat damals auch 600€ gekostet...



Das glaube ich kaum. Zum einen werden die Treiber für alte Karten praktisch nicht mehr verbessert (AMD hat den Support längst eingestellt) und zum anderen wird im Falle der PS3 der Grafikchip vom Cell unterstützt, wodurch die Grafikleistung gut und gerne oberhalb einer X1950XTX liegen dürfte. Was die Spieleentwickler daraus machen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. God of War III und Gran Turismo 5 wirst du ganz sicher nicht mehr auf einem PC von damals spielen könnnen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Konsolen sind daher auch nicht prinzipiell zukunftssicherer



Doch sind sie, die Hardware hält in 100% der Fälle MINDESTENS bis zum erscheinen der Nachfolgegeneration. Es erscheinen sogar noch Spiele für die PS2 (z.B. Motorstorm - Arctic Edge sowie diverse Sportspiele)!



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber die _Möglichkeit_ aufzurüsten kann ja freilich kein Nachteil sein



Wenn die _Möglichkeit_ zum _Zwang _wird dann schon.  Wie gesagt hat AMD z.B. den Support für ältere Grafikkarten eingestellt und unter WinXP läuft kein DX10 (oder neuer). Für DX10-Only-Games (gibt afaik eine Hand voll) ist aufrüsten also Pflicht, da sie sonst gar nicht laufen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind PCs allgemein viel flexibler- Konsolen sind Konsolen, in der gleichen Größe, im Einheitsgehäuse, mit praktisch gleichem Funktionsumfang; PCs gibts vom Bigtower bis zum UMPC; und hier liegt ein wesentlicher Vorteil: man kann etwa ein und das selbe Spiel zuhause, in brillianter Grafik auf dem Desktop PC zocken und unterwegs, mit nur einigen Abstrichen bei der Grafik auf dem Subnotebook, mit der selben Steuerung, den selben Spielständen und dem selben Funktionsumfang; soetwas gibt es auf Konsolen einfach nicht



Wie du selbst gesagt hast, gibt es auch Leute, die ihre Konsolen modden. Wenn für meine PS3 mal die Garantie ablaufen sollte, überlege ich mir auch, ob ich diese nur so aus Jucks in ein PC-Gehäuse einbaue.
Bei Fertig-PCs verfällt oftmals übrigens ebenso die Garantie, wenn man nur das kleinste Teil austauscht.
Lediglich bei selbstgebauten PCs zieht der Moddingvorteil, aber das machen im Bestfall 2% aller PC-Nutzer.



Superwip schrieb:


> Kann man auf einer PS3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielen? Nein.- Ende des Vorteils



Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Vorteil, aber das sieht wohl jeder anders. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Noch interressanter ist aber, warum man nicht mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann: nicht, weil es Hardwareseitig nicht möglich ist sondern weil der Gott (= der Hersteller) es nicht so will...



Und das ist auch gut so. Somit ist Chancengleichheit auch für die Gewährleistet, die nicht völlig verklemmt am Schreibtisch spielen wollen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise wird die Möglichkeit nichteinmal genutzt um RTS Spiele auf der Konsole zu etablieren, durch Maus und Tastatursteuerung könnte man das Genere durchaus auf den Konsolen Etablieren und damit einen neuen Markt schaffen



Aus persönlicher Erfahrung müsste ich dir zustimmen, da ich RTS mit dem Controller auch als schwer empfinde, aber ich weiß auch, dass Shooter mit etwas Eingewöhnung völlig locker von der Hand gehen. Selbiges gilt sicher auch bei RTS-Titeln.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: man muss nicht aufrüsten, zumindestens nicht, wenn man sich mit Grafik auf Konsolenniveau zufriedengibt



Siehe oben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Kopierschutz ist freilich zum Teil ein Problem- aber auf Konsolen kein so großes wie auf der Konsole; Konsolen sind immerhin im wesentlichen DRM Plattformen, der Kopierschutz ist ihre wesentliche wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung, der Nutzer wird dadurch in vielerlei Hinsicht eingeschränkt



Zugegeben gibt es Momente, wo Inhalte (die zuvor ohnehin kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wurden) nicht mehr verfügbar sind, aber das sind dann doch ehr Ausnahmen. Aber immerhin kann man DLC auf bis zu 5 unterschiedlichen Konsolen installieren und muss dafür nur einmal bezahlen! Auf dem PC wäre dies ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, da den Spieleentwicklern dort niemand Einhalt gebietet. Auf den Konsolen geben Sony, MS und Nintendo die Regeln vor und die Entwickler müssen kuschen.



Superwip schrieb:


> warum sollte ein Spieleentwickler auf der Konsole den Gewinn mit dem Konsolenhersteller teilen, wenn er ihn auf dem PC zu 100% einstecken kann?



Weil man mit einer Portierung die Zielgruppe mit minimalen Kosten verdreifacht. Da nimmt man die paar € pro verkaufter Einheit doch liebend gerne auf sich. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Das wäre doch eine elegante Lösung



Weil es zum einen das Hochfahren verlangsamt und weil ich zum anderen dann unnötige Dateileichen in meiner Registry rumliegen habe, die ich nicht möchte.  Außerdem habe ich sämtliche Dateianordnungen so getroffen, dass der PC für einen Benutzer optimiert ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen... eine neue Konsolengeneration ist nicht in Sicht und in spätestens 2-3 Jahren bietet jedes Netbook mehr Spieleleistung... dann wird sich zeigen, ob die Konsolen dieser gnadenlosen technischen Überlegenheit noch standhalten können, ganz gleich, wie sehr sie von den Entwicklern künstlich gepusht werden



Immer dieses Gerede mit "technischer Überlegenheit".... Was hat der PC davon, wenn die Spieleentwickler ihn in letzter Zeit immer stiefmütterlicher behandeln? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass diese Verkaufszahlen sowieso fragwürdig sind, Call of Duty ist auch ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel; spätestens seid Teil 3 wird von Entwicklerseite mehr Wert auf die Konsolen gelegt was sich freilich auch auswirkt- und MWF2 war ein echter Schlag ins Gesicht für die PC Spieler...
> 
> Desweiteren sagen die rohen Verkaufszahlen nichts über die prinzipielle (technische) Überlegenheit einer Plattform oder eines Spiels aus...



Siehe oben. Die "technische Überlegenheit" ist völlig irrelevant um zu entscheiden, welches die bessere Spieleplattform ist. Denn das ist der PC schon lange nicht mehr (unter anderem Dank der Spieleentwickler, die den Karren immer weiter in den Dreck fahren). Letzten Endes entscheidet nur die Software (in diesem Fall die Spiele) über die Überlegenheit eines Systems und da liegt der PC immer weiter hinten.


----------



## Wenzman (27. Dezember 2010)

Wiedereinmal den Angriff perfekt abgewehrt 



> Es hängt wie gesagt von den eigenen Gewohnheiten ab. Wenn jemand wie ich  nur 3 Spiele im Jahr kauft, machen die 30€ Differenz auch nichts aus.  Eine neue Graka für 200€ (was für viele hier im Forum lächerlich wenig  sein dürfte angesichts der Preise für HighEnd-Hardware) schlägt da schon  wesentlich mehr zu Buche.


200 €...
Für die Gtx 580 habe ich 430 € bezahlt, und das muss man auch wenn man Spiele mit allen Details und auf hoher Auflösung spielen will, was ich sehr sehr schade finde. Ich habe immer im Hinterkopf, dass in 5-6 Monaten wieder eine neue Hardware rauskommt, und das man dann wieder Aufrüsten kann wenn man auf hohen Details spielen will, furchtbar.



> Etwas falsches kann man auch nicht einsehen.
> 
> Xbox-Spieler: PC-Zockern gnadenlos unterlegen? - News - CHIP Online
> 
> Wobei nur wenige Konsoleros Belege dafür brauchen, dass ihr Pad der Maus in Sachen Präzision weit unterlegen ist.


Dann geh doch bitte mal bei der Gamepro oder irgendeiner anderen Konsolenwebsite nachschauen was Spieler dort von der angeblichen Einschränkung halten, dass bei Hardware oder OnlyPC Seiten die Konsolen ''runter gemacht'' werden ist ja nichts neues.
Selbst wenn, muss dies ja nicht umbedingt ein Nachteil sein! selbst wenn an der Sache etwas dran sein soll, ist dies wieder ein Vorteil für die Konsolen. Während man am Pc von über 600m Entfernung von pickeligen 360 Grad Quickscoupe Sniper Nerds dauerhaft gecamped wird, hat man in der Konsolenfassung noch gute Chancen, da solche Aktionen dort schwerer sind. Sollte man diese Dinge dann auch auf der Konsole können, ist das ein besseres Gefühl, da es dort, im gegensatz zu der PCversion, nicht jeder kann, da auf der PCversion,wie alle meinen, ja alles so einfach ist .


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2010)

> Chatten ist an der PS3 kein Problem... Quasi jede Chatseite funktioniert tadellos. Die Texteingabe funktioniert ohne Tastatur sicherlich etwas holprig, kann jedoch ohne weiteres durch eine richtige Tastatur ausgeglichen werden.


 
Teamspeak?

IRC? (okay, vielleicht irgendwie über den Browser)

Hinzu kommt, dass die Konsole nur eingeschränkt multitaskingfähig ist (wiedermal theoretisch schon, praktisch nicht...)



> Man kann ebensogut einen Uralt-PC von Ebay für 40€ nehmen. Der PC ist in quasi jedem Haushalt bereits vorhanden und muss auch nicht unbedingt erneuert werden, wenn man damit nur Texte schreibt oder surft. Also kann man wohl kaum den Preis eines Office-PCs auf die Anschaffungskosten einer Konsole raufrechnen.


 
Ich weiß nicht genau, was man auf E-Bay für 40€ für Schnäppchen bekommt aber auch für Office+ I-Net ist ein lowest-end PC mit ATOM oder ein äntiquiertes Gerät mit Pentium IV oder älter bestenfalls suboptimal; wenn man dann noch etwa etwas Bildbearbeitung machen will macht sich ein leistungsfähigeres Gerät schnell bezahlt; und wenn man ein Neugerät will kommt mit Windows kaum unter 300€ weg



> Ich würde ehr sagen, dass es eine Minderheit ist, die Mods verwendet.


 
Von denen, die um die Möglichkeiten und Methoden wissen denke ich nicht



> Es hängt wie gesagt von den eigenen Gewohnheiten ab. Wenn jemand wie ich nur 3 Spiele im Jahr kauft, machen die 30€ Differenz auch nichts aus. Eine neue Graka für 200€ (was für viele hier im Forum lächerlich wenig sein dürfte angesichts der Preise für HighEnd-Hardware) schlägt da schon wesentlich mehr zu Buche.


 
Man "muss" auch nicht jedes Jahr eine neue GraKa kaufen...

Freilich ist der PC unter Umständen teurer aber dafür ist er ja auch _besser_



> Das glaube ich kaum. Zum einen werden die Treiber für alte Karten praktisch nicht mehr verbessert (AMD hat den Support längst eingestellt) und zum anderen wird im Falle der PS3 der Grafikchip vom Cell unterstützt, wodurch die Grafikleistung gut und gerne oberhalb einer X1950XTX liegen dürfte. Was die Spieleentwickler daraus machen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. God of War III und Gran Turismo 5 wirst du ganz sicher nicht mehr auf einem PC von damals spielen könnnen.


 
Wiedermal ein paar konsolenexklusive Titel um nie das Gegenteil beweisen zu können?

Und nenn mir mal ein Crossplattformspiel (oder überhaupt irgendein Spiel), dass auf einer 8800 GTX (kam eine Woche vor dem Japanstart der PS3 auf den Markt) nicht läuft...

Radeons sind hier grundsätzlich eine schlechte Vergleichsbasis da die damals ziemliche Probleme hatten

DirectX 10 GraKas gab es zum Zeitpunkt des PS3 Starts demnach auch schon und Windows Vista stand schon in den Startlöchern; desweiteren erscheinen neue DirectX Versionen auch nicht viel öfter als neue Konsolenversionen und die meisten Spiele sind oft noch nach Jahren zu älteren Versionen kompatibel



> > Konsolen sind daher auch nicht prinzipiell zukunftssicherer
> 
> 
> Doch sind sie, die Hardware hält in 100% der Fälle MINDESTENS bis zum erscheinen der Nachfolgegeneration. Es erscheinen sogar noch Spiele für die PS2 (z.B. Motorstorm - Arctic Edge sowie diverse Sportspiele)!


 
Es erscheinen auch immernoch Spiele, die man mit einem besseren PC des Jahrgangs der PS2 (~ Athlon Thunderbird 1,2 GHz, 256MB DDR RAM, GeForce 2 Ultra oder Voodoo 5 5500) noch spielen könnte, etwa Quake live oder diverse Arcarde Spiele

Das noch irgendwas neues dafür erscheint bedeutet aber freilich nicht, dass eine Plattform noch aktuell ist...

Und irgendwann ist eine Konsole auch veraltet, wenn sie keinen Nachfolger bekommt siehe etwa Dreamcast (ja, er ist veraltet auch wenn dafür noch Spiele erscheinen!), einfach weil die technische Überlegenheit aktuellerer PCs (und auch Konsolen) immer erdrückender wird



> > Desweiteren sind PCs allgemein viel flexibler- Konsolen sind Konsolen, in der gleichen Größe, im Einheitsgehäuse, mit praktisch gleichem Funktionsumfang; PCs gibts vom Bigtower bis zum UMPC; und hier liegt ein wesentlicher Vorteil: man kann etwa ein und das selbe Spiel zuhause, in brillianter Grafik auf dem Desktop PC zocken und unterwegs, mit nur einigen Abstrichen bei der Grafik auf dem Subnotebook, mit der selben Steuerung, den selben Spielständen und dem selben Funktionsumfang; soetwas gibt es auf Konsolen einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Wie du selbst gesagt hast, gibt es auch Leute, die ihre Konsolen modden. Wenn für meine PS3 mal die Garantie ablaufen sollte, überlege ich mir auch, ob ich diese nur so aus Jucks in ein PC-Gehäuse einbaue.
> ...


 
Was hat den der von mir genannte Punkt mit (Case-) Modding zu tun?

Wenn du es schaffst eine lauffähige PS3 in ein Subnotebookgehäuse zu modden kauf ich mir auch eine...



> > Kann man auf einer PS3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielen? Nein.- Ende des Vorteils
> 
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Vorteil, aber das sieht wohl jeder anders.


 
Ein Fehlendes Feature mal wieder ein Vorteil? Oho!



> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung müsste ich dir zustimmen, da ich RTS mit dem Controller auch als schwer empfinde, aber ich weiß auch, dass Shooter mit etwas Eingewöhnung völlig locker von der Hand gehen. Selbiges gilt sicher auch bei RTS-Titeln.


 
Bei Egoshootern kann man mit einem Gamepad nie so gut werden wie mit Maus und Tastatur; die besten Konsolenegoshooterspieler fänden sich gegen Gegner mit Maus und Tastatur bestenfalls im Mittelfeld wieder, bei RTS ist das sicher noch extremer; hier profitert man nicht nur von der höheren Präzession und Geschwindigkeit einer Maus sondern auch von der größeren Tastenanzahl einer Tastatur; ich denke daher, der Vorteil von Maus und Tastatur ist sogar noch ausgeprägter als bei Egoshootern



> Und das ist auch gut so. Somit ist Chancengleichheit auch für die Gewährleistet, die nicht völlig verklemmt am Schreibtisch spielen wollen.


 
Das hatten wir schonmal...

Es geht primär darum, dass die eigenen Fähigkeiten die Grenzen dessen darstellen sollen, was man in einem Spiel schafft, nicht die Grenzen des verwendeten Eingabegeräts...

Und:
Mit dieser Argumentation vom Typ: "Wenn jeder einen Trabi hat fahren wir alle gleich schnell- deswegen ist ein Trabi besser als ein westliches Auto" kann ich überhauptnichts anfangen...

Abgesehen davon, dass es sowohl für XBox als auch PS3 mittlerweile (teure) Maus+Gamepad-Sets gibt, die die Mauseingaben in Controllereingaben ummüntzen und so die hochgelobte Chancengleichheit nachhaltig zerstören (natürlich könnte man das jetzt aber auch als Vorteil der Konsolen auslegen da man so irgendwie doch mit Maus und Gamepad spielen kann)



> Zugegeben gibt es Momente, wo Inhalte (die zuvor ohnehin kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wurden) nicht mehr verfügbar sind, aber das sind dann doch ehr Ausnahmen. Aber immerhin kann man DLC auf bis zu 5 unterschiedlichen Konsolen installieren und muss dafür nur einmal bezahlen! Auf dem PC wäre dies ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, da den Spieleentwicklern dort niemand Einhalt gebietet. Auf den Konsolen geben Sony, MS und Nintendo die Regeln vor und die Entwickler müssen kuschen.


 
Na ja... wer nutzt schon DLCs? Kaum eine ist ihr Geld wert, ob man sie nun auf einer oder 5 Konsolen installieren kann...

Desweiteren hab ich noch nie von einer DLC gehört, bei der die Anzahl der Installationen beschränkt wäre... vielleicht auf einen Steamaccount aber nicht auf einen PC...



> Weil man mit einer Portierung die Zielgruppe mit minimalen Kosten verdreifacht. Da nimmt man die paar € pro verkaufter Einheit doch liebend gerne auf sich.


 
Glaubst du wirklich, dass sich die Zielgruppe von etwa WoW verdreifachen oder auch nur verdoppeln würde, wenn man eine Konsolenportierung herausbringen würde?

Desweiteren wäre der Aufwand größer als bei herkömmlichen Spielen, da nicht nur das Hauptspiel sondern auch jeder der regelmäßig erscheinenden Patches portiert werden müsste- der Aufwand sollte aber auch kein Hinderniss sein; WoW existiert ja etwa auch in einer OpenGL- Macversion; der Portierungsaufwand dürfte ähnlich sein

Ein PC Spieler mit Maus und Tastatur wäre auch hier einem Konsolenspieler überlegen und für ernsthaftes Spielen, auch im PvE wäre ein PC schlicht notwendig; desweiteren würde durch die geänderte Steuerung auch das Balancing verfälscht (manche Klassen lassen sich mit Controller sicher leichter spielen als andere) desweiteren unterstützt die PS3 viele beliebte (Voice-) Chatprogramme nicht, was zu Kommunikationsproblemen führen könnte (der Ingamevoicechatchat ist, obwohl vorhanden, am PC ja aus meist unerfindlichen Gründen nicht sehr beliebt; da gibt man lieber Geld für einen TS Server aus; nicht mein Problem); ein weiteres Problem wären die beliebten Interfacemods (=Addons), die großteils vermutlich nicht einfach auf die Konsolenversion umgemünzt werden könnten

Eine eigene Konsolenversion mit eigenen Servern, nur für Konsolenspielern und geändertem Balancing wäre wiederum nochmal viel aufwendiger und die Konsolenspieler hätten immer das berechtigte Gefühl, nur eine beschnittene Version des Spiels zu Spielen, was die am PC spielende Communitymehrheit auch bei Gelegenheit betonen würde; daher würden viele auf den PC wechseln was die Konsolenserver ausdünnen würde

Ein weiterer Nachteil wäre, dass Zusatzhardware in Form eines Tastaturcontrollers von Nöten wäre, ein weiterer, dass man mit der Konsolenversion nicht mobil spielen könnte

Ein weiteres Problem ist die veraltete Hardware der Konsolen; WoW ist zwar älter als die aktuelle Konsolengeneration, insbesondere der RAM (offizielle Mindestanforderung Cataclysm: 1GiB) könnte aber die Performance einschränken (mit ein paar Optimierungen sollte das aber noch zu bewältigen sein), ein weiteres Problem ist die schiere Größe der Installation, die mit jedem Patch wächst; aktuell hat es schon knapp 30GB, eine XBox 360 Arcarde oder 20GB sowie eine 20 GB PS3 reicht also nichtmehr aus, auf einer 40GB PS3 wird es richtig eng und auch auf einer 60GB PS3/XBox bleibt nichtmehr viel Platz

Schließlich fällt bei MMOs auch noch die Raubkopieproblematik weg womit auch die Vorteile (für den Publisher) der Konsole als DRM- Plattform wegfallen- und auf der Konsole müsste man sich wie gesagt die Einnahme mit dem Konsolenhersteller teilen

-> es hat schon seine Gründe, dass die großen MMOs keine Konsolenversionen haben



> Weil es zum einen das Hochfahren verlangsamt und weil ich zum anderen dann unnötige Dateileichen in meiner Registry rumliegen habe, die ich nicht möchte. Außerdem habe ich sämtliche Dateianordnungen so getroffen, dass der PC für einen Benutzer optimiert ist.


 
Punkt 1+2 halte ich für vernachlässigbar, Punkt 3 könntest du ändern... aber von mir aus

B2w ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass sich Programme und Spiele auch über das Windows Media Center öffnen lassen, dessen Oberfläche ja für den TV und die Bedienung via Fernbedienung (oder Controller) ausgelegt wurde, also wenn man das mal gestartet hat...



> > Wir werden sehen... eine neue Konsolengeneration ist nicht in Sicht und in spätestens 2-3 Jahren bietet jedes Netbook mehr Spieleleistung... dann wird sich zeigen, ob die Konsolen dieser gnadenlosen technischen Überlegenheit noch standhalten können, ganz gleich, wie sehr sie von den Entwicklern künstlich gepusht werden
> 
> 
> Immer dieses Gerede mit "technischer Überlegenheit".... Was hat der PC davon, wenn die Spieleentwickler ihn in letzter Zeit immer stiefmütterlicher behandeln?


 
Wenn man mit einem 300€ Netbook die meisten Crossplattformspiele in Konsolenäquivalenter Grafik zocken kann ist das schon ein massiver Fortschritt für den PC; einerseits fällt damit der Kostenvorteil der Konsolen fast gänzlich weg (gut, sie können vielleicht noch auf 100€ sinken aber einen PC braucht ja wie schon festgestellt sowieso jeder) andererseits wäre ein solches Netbook viel flexibler und vor allem mobil einsetzbar; Vorteile, die auch beim hinterletzten DAU ankommen und von diesem einfach genutzt werden können

Andererseits ist dann aktuelle High-End Hardware auf dem PC dermaßen überlegen, dass es ein leichtes für die Hersteller ist mit einem auf oberklasse PCs optimierten Spiel die Konsolengrafik schlichtweg zu deklassieren, etwa auf dem Niveau "Crysis vs. PS2", ein Vorteil, der den PC für viele sicherlich interressanter macht



> Siehe oben. Die "technische Überlegenheit" ist völlig irrelevant um zu entscheiden, welches die bessere Spieleplattform ist. Denn das ist der PC schon lange nicht mehr (unter anderem Dank der Spieleentwickler, die den Karren immer weiter in den Dreck fahren). Letzten Endes entscheidet nur die Software (in diesem Fall die Spiele) über die Überlegenheit eines Systems und da liegt der PC immer weiter hinten.


 
Es stimmt vielleicht, dass der PC hier in den klassischen Crossplattformgeneres auf einem Tiefpunkt angelangt ist- aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es sich um einen Tiefpunkt handelt und dass es in Zukunft tendentiell bergauf geht; anfangs langsam, dann immer schneller...

Die Argumente dafür finden sich einerseits oben, weiters wäre noch zu beachten, dass in Zukunft Online Vertriebsmöglichkeiten, MMOs und Browserspiele wohl noch an Bedeutung gewinnen werden



> 200 €...
> Für die Gtx 580 habe ich 430 € bezahlt, und das muss man auch wenn man Spiele mit allen Details und auf hoher Auflösung spielen will, was ich sehr sehr schade finde. Ich habe immer im Hinterkopf, dass in 5-6 Monaten wieder eine neue Hardware rauskommt, und das man dann wieder Aufrüsten kann wenn man auf hohen Details spielen will, furchtbar.


 
Auf einer Konsole könntest du dafür von solchen Details nur träumen...



> Dann geh doch bitte mal bei der Gamepro oder irgendeiner anderen Konsolenwebsite nachschauen was Spieler dort von der angeblichen Einschränkung halten, dass bei Hardware oder OnlyPC Seiten die Konsolen ''runter gemacht'' werden ist ja nichts neues.
> Selbst wenn, muss dies ja nicht umbedingt ein Nachteil sein! selbst wenn an der Sache etwas dran sein soll, ist dies wieder ein Vorteil für die Konsolen. Während man am Pc von über 600m Entfernung von pickeligen 360 Grad Quickscoupe Sniper Nerds dauerhaft gecamped wird, hat man in der Konsolenfassung noch gute Chancen, da solche Aktionen dort schwerer sind. Sollte man diese Dinge dann auch auf der Konsole können, ist das ein besseres Gefühl, da es dort, im gegensatz zu der PCversion, nicht jeder kann, da auf der PCversion,wie alle meinen, ja alles so einfach ist .


 
Was für ein Vorteil! Auf der Konsole sind alle gleich... schlecht... das hatten wir schon

Deine Argumentation dabei ist auch lustig; einerseits beschwerst du dich über Quickscope Sniper am PC und das das alles "pickelige Nerds" sind, andererseits soll das dann am PC dann doch wieder jeder können... Und wenn jemand dann (trotz) Gamepad auf der Konsole überlegen gut spielt ist das auf einmal bewundernswert


----------



## Hansaplast (27. Dezember 2010)

Welcher *bekannte* e-Sportler verdient seine Preisgelder auf einer Konsole ?
Welche Flight- oder U-Bootsim ist die beste auf welcher Konsole ?
Wieviele Bildschirme kann ich an einer Konsole anschließen ?


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2010)

> Welcher bekannte e-Sportler verdient seine Preisgelder auf einer Konsole ?



Es gibt schon ein paar, etwa bei Halo; ich kenne zwar keinen aber die sind wohl auch eher in Konsolenkreisen bekannt



> Welche Flight- oder U-Bootsim ist die beste auf welcher Konsole ?



Auch ein Genere, dass, vor allem aufgrund der flexibleren Eingabemethoden am PC erfolgreicher ist



> Wieviele Bildschirme kann ich an einer Konsole anschließen ?



Einen; trotzdem ist Multidisplayspielen auf der Konsole irgendwie möglich, zumindestens auf der XBox 360 wenn man mehrere Konsolen zusammenschließt

Für den Durchschnittsgamer also alles keine durchschlagenden Argumente für- oder gegen Konsolen


----------



## ll_tim_ll (27. Dezember 2010)

Mal ganz frech dazwischen gefragt. Auf Ebay finde ich immer wieder Auktionen wie diese ( Sony PlayStation 3 Slim (120 GB) Matt Schwarz Videos... bei eBay.de: Sony Playstation 3 (endet 27.12.10 19:33:29 MEZ) )  in der klargemacht werden soll , dass angeblich viele Zeitschriften diese Methode bestätigen, deshalb frage ich jetzt mal hier nach obs so was überhaupt gibt ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> Welche Flight- oder U-Bootsim ist die beste auf welcher Konsole ?
> Wieviele Bildschirme kann ich an einer Konsole anschließen ?


1. Wer spielt sowas? 
2. Normalerweise einen und der hat mittlerweile meistens 40". 

Man sollte auch niemals Subnotebooks erwähnen, weil die Teile einfach schweineteuer sind. 
Das weiß ich, weil ich eins habe. 

Die meisten WOWler, die ich kenne, haben ihren PC nur für WOW und spielen sonst auf der Konsole. 

Die PC-Umsätze hat dieses Jahr sowieso nur Starcraft2 raus gerissen. 

Mit Move kann man mittlerweile auch Strategiespiele gemütlich auf der Konsole zocken, was Ruse ja schon bewiesen hat.


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2010)

> Mal ganz frech dazwischen gefragt. Auf Ebay finde ich immer wieder Auktionen wie diese ( Sony PlayStation 3 Slim (120 GB) Matt Schwarz Videos... bei eBay.de: Sony Playstation 3 (endet 27.12.10 19:33:29 MEZ) ) in der klargemacht werden soll , dass angeblich viele Zeitschriften diese Methode bestätigen, deshalb frage ich jetzt mal hier nach obs so was überhaupt gibt ?


 
Ja, es gibt Anleitungen und man kann sie kaufen



> Man sollte auch niemals Subnotebooks erwähnen, weil die Teile einfach schweineteuer sind.
> Das weiß ich, weil ich eins habe.


 
Was ist schon schweineteuer? Dafür erwschließen sich einem völlig neue Möglichkeiten und das ist meiner Meinung nach das Geld locker wert



> Die meisten WOWler, die ich kenne, haben ihren PC nur für WOW und spielen sonst auf der Konsole.


Da kennst du wohl nicht die selben wie ich

Bei WoW Spielern, fällt der Kostenvorteil jedenfalls komplett weg, wenn sie andere Spiele auf der Konsole zocken wollen da sie prinzipiell immer einen halbwegs spieletauglichen PC besitzen



> Die PC-Umsätze hat dieses Jahr sowieso nur Starcraft2 raus gerissen.


 
Ich würde SC2 auch nicht überbewerten auch wenn es sehr gute Umsätze gemacht hat



> Mit Move kann man mittlerweile auch Strategiespiele gemütlich auf der Konsole zocken, was Ruse ja schon bewiesen hat.


 
Gemütlich? Vielleicht

_Weniger schlecht_ als mit einem Controller? Vielleicht

So schnell und präzise wie mit Maus und Tastatur? Ich hab es noch nicht ausprobiert; glaube ich aber erst, wenn die Südkoreaner PS Move Controller mit Modtreibern an ihre PCs anschließen um damit Starcraft in der ESL zu zocken...
Allgemein kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man damit wirklich gut spielen kann


----------



## Wenzman (27. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation dabei ist auch lustig



Ebenso deine, du versuchst Krampfhaft PC's zu verteidigen und lässt offensichtliche Vorteile der Konsole nicht mal annähernd an dich ran, wobei ich wieder bei meinem Kritikpunkt wäre, den ich schon ein paar Seiten davor genannt habe.



			
				 Wenzman schrieb:
			
		

> *Typisches Fanboy gebrabbel*


Ich sage es auch gerne nocheinmal, ich bin weder der PC noch der Konsolen typ, aber bei deiner Argumentation, welche schon über mehrere Seiten geht, muss man sich einfach an den Kopf fassen. 
Das beste sind aber immernoch die anfallenden Kosten, die es  aber anscheinend nicht gibt


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2010)

Wie es mit Move und Shootern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich keine Shooter spiele. 
Lustig find ich es aber, dass 2003 Metroid der beste Shooter des Jahres war und das auf einer Nintendokonsole. 

Noch ein Vorteil für Konsolen ist der, dass dort die Grafikqualität mit der Zeit steigt, während sie beim PC, bei gleichbleibender Hardware, sinkt. 
Natürlich ist beim PC viel mehr Grafikleistung möglich, aber dafür braucht man immer aktuelle Hardware, weil die Entwickler nicht dazu gezwungen sind, die Spiele zu optimieren. 
Es kommt ja eh jedes Jahr ne neue Grafikartengeneration auf den Markt. 

Also muss man für die Überlegenheit des PC's ständig in die Tasche greifen, sonst kann man sich ja gleich eine Konsole kaufen. 

Ach ja, mein Subnotebook hat mich mehr gekostet als die meisten für einen Gaming-PC ausgeben würden, also sollte man sowas nie als Argument für mobiles Gaming nehmen, da so etwas mit einem DS oder PSP weitaus billiger und gemütlicher funktioniert.


----------



## Sanger (27. Dezember 2010)

PCs fressen Konsolen..... und spucken sie wieder aus weil sie so ******** sind...


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2010)

> Typisches Fanboy gebrabbel


 


			
				Jean-Jacques Rousseau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beleidigungen sind die Argumente jener, die über keine Argumente verfügen.


 


> Ich sage es auch gerne nocheinmal, ich bin weder der PC noch der Konsolen typ, aber bei deiner Argumentation, welche schon über mehrere Seiten geht, muss man sich einfach an den Kopf fassen.


 
Weil?



> Das beste sind aber immernoch die anfallenden Kosten, die es aber anscheinend nicht gibt


 
Natürlich ist ein PC -aktuell noch- etwas teurer als eine Konsole aber der Unterschied ist geringer als er oft dargestellt wird wenn man sich, dass ist klarerweise eine Grundvorraussetzung, mit einer Grafik zufriedengibt, wie man sie auch auf einer Konsole hätte

Desweiteren sollte einem sein Hobby durchaus etwas Geld wert sein...



> Noch ein Vorteil für Konsolen ist der, dass dort die Grafikqualität mit der Zeit steigt, während sie beim PC, bei gleichbleibender Hardware, sinkt.


 
Das stimmt nicht unbedingt; viele aktuelle Spiele sehen wie gesagt auch auf Hardware des PS3 Jahrgangs (8800 GTX) noch besser aus als auf Konsolen und auch besser als die meisten damaligen PC Spiele; aber einen wahren Kern hat die Aussage freilich



> Ach ja, mein Subnotebook hat mich mehr gekostet als die meisten für einen Gaming-PC ausgeben würden, also sollte man sowas nie als Argument für mobiles Gaming nehmen, da so etwas mit einem DS oder PSP weitaus billiger und gemütlicher funktioniert.


 
Auf einem Subnotebook kann man, lediglich mit mehr oder weniger großen Abstrichen bei der Grafik, fast alles Zocken, was man auch auf einerm Desktop PC zocken kann, mit dem selben Gameplay, den selben Spielständen und den selben online IDs; davon kann man auf den mobilen Konsolen nur träumen

Ein teurer Vorteil aber ein durchschlagender Vorteil, wenn man bereit ist das Geld auszugeben

Und wenn der einzige wesentliche Vorteil von Konsolen wäre, dass sie für Kiddys etwas einfacher und billiger sind, die nurnoch die Konsole kaufen und sie an das vorhandene Heimkinosystem ihrer Eltern anschließen und nichtmehr über die Hardware nachdenken müssen wäre das traurig


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Teamspeak?
> 
> IRC? (okay, vielleicht irgendwie über den Browser)
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass die Konsole nur eingeschränkt multitaskingfähig ist (wiedermal theoretisch schon, praktisch nicht...)



Teamspeak braucht auf der Konsole keiner, das wird alles ingame gelöst. Und wer trotzdem mal quatschen will, kann dies außerhalb von Games in P2P-Chats.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, was man auf E-Bay für 40€ für Schnäppchen bekommt aber auch für Office+ I-Net ist ein lowest-end PC mit ATOM oder ein äntiquiertes Gerät mit Pentium IV oder älter bestenfalls suboptimal; wenn man dann noch etwa etwas Bildbearbeitung machen will macht sich ein leistungsfähigeres Gerät schnell bezahlt; und wenn man ein Neugerät will kommt mit Windows kaum unter 300€ weg



Hier geht es aber nicht um Bildbearbeitung.  Und ein paar rote Augen auf Urlaubsfotos kann man sicherlich sogar noch mit einem Atom bearbeiten.




Superwip schrieb:


> Freilich ist der PC unter Umständen teurer aber dafür ist er ja auch _besser_



Hardwaretechnisch ja, aber "überlegen" in jeder Hinsicht ist er dennoch nicht.




Superwip schrieb:


> Radeons sind hier grundsätzlich eine schlechte Vergleichsbasis da die damals ziemliche Probleme hatten



Sie waren damals jedoch schneller als die meißten Nvidiakarten (außer der 7950 GX2)



Superwip schrieb:


> DirectX 10 GraKas es zum Zeitpunkt des PS3 Starts demnach auch schon und Windows Vista stand schon in den Startlöchern; desweiteren erscheinen neue DirectX Versionen auch nicht viel öfter als neue Konsolenversionen und die meisten Spiele sind oft noch nach Jahren zu älteren Versionen kompatibel



Ja, was jedoch hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass die Spieleentwickler ihre Software für einen möglichst großen Markt entwickeln wollen. Zu viele ewig gestrige verwenden immer noch WinXP und dementsprechend DX9.

Anmerkung: Ich finde es immer unsinnig, wenn einige den Konsolen den schwarzen Peter dafür zuschieben wollen, dass DX9 einfach nicht ausstirbt. Letzten Endes wird auf Konsolen jedoch gar kein DirectX verwendet. Bei einer Portierung auf den PC müssen also sämtliche Renderpfade neu geschrieben werden, wobei man ebensogut auch gleich auf DX10/11 setzen könnte. Aber aus obigem Grund tut man dies vermutlich nicht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das noch irgendwas neues dafür erscheint bedeutet aber freilich nicht, dass eine Plattform noch aktuell ist...



Dann hängt es davon ab, wie man "aktuell" definiert. Ich würde es als "bisher nicht ersetzt" oder so definieren. Das heißt, aktuelle Konsolen bleiben aktuell, bis sie von einer neuen Generation ersetzt werden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hat den der von mir genannte Punkt mit (Case-) Modding zu tun?



Du hast doch kritisiert, dass jede Konsole (vom gleichen Hersteller versteht sich) gleich aussieht. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du es schaffst eine lauffähige PS3 in ein Subnotebookgehäuse zu modden kauf ich mir auch eine...



Das überschreitet meine technischen Fachkenntnisse. Dazu müsste ein Elektrotechniker zunächst einmal das Netzteil so verkleinern, dass es dort hinein passt und dann auch noch einen Akku so modifizieren, dass er das Netzteil mit entsprechender Spannung (220V) versorgt. Oder man müsste die einzelnen Leiterbahnen des PS3-Netzteils ausmessen und dann entsprechend ein eigenes Netzteil bauen, welches mit 12V betrieben werden kann.
Aber das käme mit gewöhnlicher PC-Hardware ebenso auf dich zu. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Fehlendes Feature mal wieder ein Vorteil? Oho!


 
Kennst du den Spruch "manchmal ist weniger mehr"? 
Steam ist auch ein PC-Only-Feature, dessen Inkompatibilität zu Konsolen ich als Vorteil empfinde.
Features, die das gewünschte Spielgefühl beeinträchtigen, sind nicht unbedingt als Vorteil zu empfinden. Entweder man lernt, mit dem Controller umzugehen, oder man hört auf sich zu beschweren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei Egoshootern kann man mit einem Gamepad nie so gut werden wie mit Maus und Tastatur; die besten Konsolenegoshooterspieler fänden sich gegen Gegner mit Maus und Tastatur bestenfalls im Mittelfeld wieder, bei RTS ist das sicher noch extremer; hier profitert man nicht nur von der höheren Präzession und Geschwindigkeit einer Maus sondern auch von der größeren Tastenanzahl einer Tastatur; ich denke daher, der Vorteil von Maus und Tastatur ist sogar noch ausgeprägter als bei Egoshootern



Präzision hängt nur von den eigenen Fähigkeiten ab. Man kann die Analogsticks auf Konsole ebenfalls irre schnell einstellen. Wenn man dann noch lernt, damit auch gut umzugehen, kann man sicherlich auch RTS ohne weiteres spielen.
Es stimmt, dass Controller höhere Anforderungen als Maus und Tastatur an den Spieler stellen. Man muss also härter trainieren, um mit ersteren besser klar zu kommen. Aber wenn dann die Maus- und Tastatur-Spieler Controller als Nachteil hinstellen, zeugt das doch nur vom eigenen Unvermögen.

Hier kommt wieder die Mentalität der Spieler zu tragen, von der ich sprach. Du wirst keinen Konsolero finden, der über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte das gleiche Spiel spielt, wie es auf dem PC gar nicht so selten vorkommt (z.B. CS1.6, Warcraft 3). Dementsprechend "bricht" man mit dem Lernen häufig ab und sucht sich etwas neues, ehe man richtig gut wird. Es gibt aber auch einige, die dann doch Tag und Nacht das selbe Spiel spielen, jede Nische auf jeder Map auswendig kennen, quasi jeden Zweikampf gewinnen. Aber die sind auf Konsole wie gesagt die Ausnahme.

WENN Maus und Tastatur also einen Vorteil haben, dann nur, dass man damit schneller besser wird. Es ist also ehr für Leute geeignet, die mit den erhöhten Anforderungen eines Controllers nicht klar kommen und es lieber leicht haben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schonmal...
> 
> Es geht primär darum, dass die eigenen Fähigkeiten die Grenzen dessen darstellen sollen, was man in einem Spiel schafft, nicht die Grenzen des verwendeten Eingabegeräts...



Siehe oben.
Du hast vermutlich noch nie ernsthaft an einer Konsole einen Shooter gespielt, oder? Denn dann wüsstest du, dass das Unsinn ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es sowohl für XBox als auch PS3 mittlerweile (teure) Maus+Gamepad-Sets gibt, die die Mauseingaben in Controllereingaben ummüntzen und so die hochgelobte Chancengleichheit nachhaltig zerstören (natürlich könnte man das jetzt aber auch als Vorteil der Konsolen auslegen da man so irgendwie doch mit Maus und Gamepad spielen kann)



Und ich hoffe, dass Sony und MS da entsprechende Riegel vorschieben. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hat man eine ganze Reihe von Controllern von Drittherstellern für diee PS3 mittels Firmware ausgeschlossen. Die genauen Gründe hierfür weiß ich jedoch nicht mehr.





Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... wer nutzt schon DLCs? Kaum eine ist ihr Geld wert, ob man sie nun auf einer oder 5 Konsolen installieren kann...
> 
> Desweiteren hab ich noch nie von einer DLC gehört, bei der die Anzahl der Installationen beschränkt wäre... vielleicht auf einen Steamaccount aber nicht auf einen PC...



Stell dir vor, A hat im Store ein paar neue Maps für CoD gekauft. Nun möchte sein Freund B diese Karten auch nutzen. Er bittet also A, sich bei ihm einzuloggen und die neuen Maps herunter zu laden.

Im Falle von Steam kann B die neuen Karten aber dennoch nicht nutzen. Auf der PS3 jedoch ist dies ohne weiteres möglich.

Ich teile mir mit mehreren Freunden regelmäßig die Kosten für manche  DLCs. Dann zahlt jeder am Ende nur noch 2€ oder so, was aber nicht  heißt, dass wir das häufig machen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass sich die Zielgruppe von etwa WoW verdreifachen oder auch nur verdoppeln würde, wenn man eine Konsolenportierung herausbringen würde?



Zielgruppe = potentielle käufer. Jeder Konsolero ist ein potentieller Käufer für jedes Konsolenspiel des jeweiligen Geräts. Faktisch also ja.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein PC Spieler mit Maus und Tastatur wäre auch hier einem Konsolenspieler überlegen und für ernsthaftes Spielen, auch im PvE wäre ein PC schlicht notwendig; desweiteren wäre die Kummonikation ein Problem und durch die geänderte Steuerung würde auch das Balancing verfälscht (manche Klassen lassen sich mit Controller sicher leichter spielen als andere) desweiteren unterstützt die PS3 viele beliebte (Voice-) Chatprogramme nicht, was zu Kommunikationsproblemen führen könnte (der Ingamevoicechatchat ist, obwohl vorhanden, am PC ja aus meist unerfindlichen Gründen nicht sehr beliebt; da gibt man lieber Geld für einen TS Server aus; nicht mein Problem); ein weiteres Problem wären die beliebten Interfacemods (=Addons), die großteils vermutlich nicht einfach auf die Konsolenversion umgemünzt werden könnten



Ich habe von WoW zugegebener Maßen nicht so viel Ahnung und kann mit "Interfacemods" spontan nichts anfangen. Ich habe nur mal für 2 Wochen ein Probeabo gespielt, um herauszufinden, was alle an diesem Game so toll finden.
Das einzige problematische wären vielleicht die Shortcuts für Spells und so zu legen, was man mit entsprechender Doppelbelegung jedoch lösen könnte. So könnte man dann auch Makros und dergleichen belegen.
Teamspeak wie gesagt wird auf Konsolen nicht benötigt, da man sich einfach der Ingamefunktion bedient.

Addons werden auch bei anderen Multiplatformtiteln schon seit langem zugleich auf allen Plattformen veröffentlicht. Dies scheint also kein so großes Problem zu sein. Addons bestehen so oder so oftmals nur aus neuen Maps oder Missionen, die keine so umfangreichen Anpassungen benötigen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine eigene Konsolenversion mit eigenen Servern, nur für Konsolenspielern und geändertem Balancing wäre wiederum nochmal viel aufwendiger und die Konsolenspieler hätten immer das berechtigte Gefühl, nur eine beschnittene Version des Spiels zu Spielen, was die am PC spielende Communitymehrheit auch bei Gelegenheit betonen würde; daher würden viele auf den PC wechseln was die Konsolenserver ausdünnen würde
> 
> Ein weiterer Nachteil wäre, dass Zusatzhardware in Form eines Tastaturcontrollers von Nöten wäre, ein weiterer, dass man mit der Konsolenversion nicht mobil spielen könnte



Das einzige, wo man abstriche machen müsste, wäre wie du erkannt hast die Texteingabe im Chat. Ohne Tastatur im Gefecht kaum denkbar. Aber diese ganzen Makros, Interfacemods und was es sonst noch gibt kann man allesamt unter einem Punkt zusammenfassen: Mods. Dass es diese auf Konsolen nicht gibt, ist weder von Vorteil noch von Nachteil. So liegt es wenigstens am Spieler, wie gut er ist und nicht an den Makros, die alles für ihn erledigen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist die veraltete Hardware der Konsolen; WoW ist zwar älter als die aktuelle Konsolengeneration, insbesondere der RAM (offizielle Mindestanforderung Cataclysm: 1GiB) könnte aber die Performance einschränken (mit ein paar Optimierungen sollte das aber noch zu bewältigen sein), ein weiteres Problem ist die schiere Größe der Installation, die mit jedem Patch wächst; aktuell hat es schon knapp 30GB, eine XBox 360 Arcarde oder 20GB sowie eine 20 GB PS3 reicht also nichtmehr aus, auf einer 40GB PS3 wird es richtig eng und auch auf einer 60GB PS3/XBox bleibt nichtmehr viel Platz



Man kann auch auf Konsolen die HDD austauschen, sofern es denn notwendig sein sollte.
Wegen dem RAM-Verbrauch: Das hängt auch davon ab, wie die Entwickler ihre Spiele programmieren. BF2 z.B. braucht für volle Settings wenigstens 1GiB RAM, ist jedoch älter als alle Konsolen. Dennoch würde man es zum laufen bringen können, wenn man mit den Resourcen entsprechend umgeht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Schließlich fällt bei MMOs auch noch die Raubkopieproblematik weg womit auch die Vorteile (vor den Publisher) der Konsole als DRM- Plattform wegfallen- und auf der Konsole müsste man sich wie gesagt die Einnahme mit dem Konsolenhersteller teilen
> 
> -> es hat schon seine Gründe, dass die großen MMOs keine Konsolenversionen haben


 
Wenn du wissen willst, wieso es WoW und andere Bezahl-Spiele nicht auf  Konsolen gibt, dann sei dir einfach gesagt: MS und Sony verbieten es den  Spieleentwicklern schlicht, von den Spielern gesonderte Gebühren zu  verlangen.




Superwip schrieb:


> B2w ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass sich Programme und Spiele auch über das Windows Media Center öffnen lassen, dessen Oberfläche ja für den TV und die Bedienung via Fernbedienung (oder Controller) ausgelegt wurde, also wenn man das mal gestartet hat...



Windows Media Center finde ich zugegebener maßen gut, da die Oberfläche mich an die PS3 erinnert (). Wenn das von dir geschriebene stimmt (habs selbst noch nie getestet), wäre dies immerhin schonmal ein Pluspunkt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einem 300€ Netbook die meisten Crossplattformspiele in Konsolenäquivalenter Grafik zocken kann ist das schon ein massiver Fortschritt für den PC; einerseits fällt damit der Kostenvorteil der Konsolen fast gänzlich weg (gut, sie können vielleicht noch auf 100€ sinken aber einen PC braucht ja wie schon festgestellt sowieso jeder) andererseits wäre ein solches Netbook viel flexibler und vor allem mobil einsetzbar; Vorteile, die auch beim hinterletzten DAU ankommen und von diesem einfach genutzt werden können



Wie ich und auch schon andere Konsolenspieler hier berichtet haben, hat man an einer Konsole schlicht und ergreifend ein anderes (aus unserer Sicht besseres) Spielgefühl an einer Konsole. Da kann auch ein PC mit Gamepad nicht mithalten, da es ehr ein schlechter Kompromis wäre.



Superwip schrieb:


> Andererseits ist dann aktuelle High-End Hardware auf dem PC dermaßen überlegen, dass es ein leichtes für die Hersteller ist mit einem auf oberklasse PCs optimierten Spiel die Konsolengrafik schlichtweg zu deklassieren, etwa auf dem Niveau "Crysis vs. PS2", ein Vorteil, der den PC für viele sicherlich interressanter macht



Und wieder sind wir an dem Punkt, in dem du nur noch an der Grafik mäkelst.  Die Grafik ist nicht für jedermann kaufentscheidend.
Wenn man es genauer betrachtet, wird dieser Tage das meißte Geld mit schlechter Grafik erwirtschaftet: WoW boomt, die Wii liegt Milenweit vorn und Crysis ist ein verkaufsmäßiger Flopp.

PS: Ich gebe es ja zu, dass Multiplattformtitel auf PCs besser aussehen,  aber das heißt nicht, dass sie auf Konsole automatisch schlecht  aussehen. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Es stimmt vielleicht, dass der PC hier in den klassischen Crossplattformgeneres auf einem Tiefpunkt angelangt ist- aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es sich um einen Tiefpunkt handelt und dass es in Zukunft tendentiell bergauf geht; anfangs langsam, dann immer schneller...



Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass der PC als Spieleplattform überlebt. Denn die ersten, die darunter leiden würden, wären Nvidia und AMD, welche ja auch für die Grafikchips in Konsolen zuständig sind.
Allerdings könnte man auch sicherlich einen Profi-Chips wie Nvidias Teslas zurückgreifen, die sich ohnehin größtenteils nur im Treiber von ihren Desktoppendants unterscheiden. Dennoch wäre der PC-Untergang längerfristig auch ein Nachteil für Konsolen. Zumindest Sony könnte sicherlich selbst Grafikchips entwickeln, wie man es zu PS2-Zeiten auch tat, aber MS hat im Hardwaregeschäft praktisch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen. Bis auf ein paar Mäuse und Tastaturen haben die doch kaum etwas selbst entwickelt und die XBox360 wird 100% fremdgefertigt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf einer Konsole könntest du dafür von solchen Details nur träumen...



Die Grafik stagniert doch schon seit langem. Seit Crysis gab es fast keine grafisch so aufwendigen Spiele mehr und das erschien fast zeitgleich mit der PS3. An den Konsolen kann dies wie gesagt nicht zwangsläufig liegen, da auch exklusive PC-Titel (z.B. Cryostasis, Mirrors Edge) davon betroffen sind.
Die einzigen Details, die heutzutage noch dazukommen, sind Physikeffekte. Nvidia hat schon vor längerem Konsolenportierungen von PhysX vorgestellt und Havok gibt es dort ebenfalls schon längst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Dezember 2010)

> Siehe oben. Die "technische Überlegenheit" ist völlig irrelevant um zu entscheiden, welches die bessere Spieleplattform ist. Denn das ist der PC schon lange nicht mehr (unter anderem Dank der Spieleentwickler, die den Karren immer weiter in den Dreck fahren). Letzten Endes entscheidet nur die Software (in diesem Fall die Spiele) über die Überlegenheit eines Systems und da liegt der PC immer weiter hinten.



So wild ist das nun nicht. 

1. es gibt auch einige de facto gute Spiele die nur für Xbox360 und PC erscheinen z.B. Risen, Mass Effect, Splinter Cell: Conviction, Divinity 2, Metro 2033. Mass Effect 2 wird grade portiert und mit ner Verspätung von mehr als einem Jahr auf die PS3 kommen. 

2. funktionieren manche Spiele auf dem PC einfach nicht gut. Wie soll man z.B. das reiten bei Red Dead Redemption gut für die PC-Steuerung umsetzen? 

3. sieht das jeder Spielehersteller anders. CD Projekt Red (The Wichter) z.B. hat was den PC betrifft ne ganz andere Sichtweise als Epic (Gears of War 2).

4. der PC hat viele de facto gute Exklusiv-Titel (auch wenn viele dieser Titel nicht auf Teenies zugeschnitten sind, wie es bei den Konsolen der Fall ist. Ich bin 28 Jahre alt und kann mit den exklusiven PC-Games deutlich mehr anfangen als z.B. mit den exklusiven der PS3.)





> Ebenso deine, du versuchst Krampfhaft PC's zu verteidigen und lässt offensichtliche Vorteile der Konsole nicht mal annähernd an dich ran, wobei ich wieder bei meinem Kritikpunkt wäre, den ich schon ein paar Seiten davor genannt habe.



Hehe, genau das sieht man hier bei einigen Konsolenverfechtern: Bessere Grafik ist unwichtig, vorteilhafte Steuerung egal, Preise für Konsolen-Spiele sind genauso günstig wie Preise für PC-Spiele etc. 



> Es stimmt, dass Controller höhere Anforderungen als Maus und Tastatur an den Spieler stellen. Man muss also härter trainieren, um mit ersteren besser klar zu kommen. Aber wenn dann die Maus- und Tastatur-Spieler Controller als Nachteil hinstellen, zeugt das doch nur vom eigenen Unvermögen.



Man kann es auch trainieren einen Nagel mit einem Stein in die Wand zu hauen. Ich nehm da lieber den Hammer und sehe den Stein als nachteiliges Werkzeug an, so wie die meisten. 

Aber mal allgemein zum Thema und damit ist es für mich dann auch erstmal erledigt: Die beste Spieleplattform bestimmt jeder individuell für sich selber. Jede Plattform hat Vor- und Nachteile und für meine Bedürfnisse ist nunmal der PC die optimale Plattform.


----------



## maTi (27. Dezember 2010)

Mein Favorit ist ein guter PC im Konsolengehäuse. Modde demnächst ein Xbox Gehäuse, dann ist es ein bisschen Retro und es ist ein PC! 

Wenn man gerne mit dem Controller zockt, dann kann man sich ja immer einen für den PC kaufen. Klar haben die Konsolen Vorteile, wie z.B. keine Mindestanforderung, jedoch kann man mit deinen keine Programme starten, wie Office/Video/Sound/GFX.
PC's haben auch Nachteile, wie ständig neuere Hardware, aber wenn man ein Mal etwas mehr ausgibt, dann hat man länger was von, wie mit einer Konsolengeneration.

EDIT: Wenn mal Hardware bei einer Konsole kaputt geht und man keine Garantie mehr drauf hat, dann ist man sozusagen in die Schüssel getreten. Bei einem PC ist einbau von Hardware nicht kompliziert und günstiger würde ich sogar behaupten, da man keine Reparaturkosten für jemanden zahlen muss, der selbst fast keine Ahnung davon hat, was er macht.

MfG,
maTi


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2010)

> Hehe, genau das sieht man hier bei einigen Konsolenverfechtern: Bessere Grafik ist unwichtig, vorteilhafte Steuerung egal, Preise für Konsolen-Spiele sind genauso günstig wie Preise für PC-Spiele etc.


Es geht auch darum, wie viel man für ständig bessere Grafik ausgeben muß.
Beim PC muß nichts optimiert werden, also ist man darauf angewiesen, sich ca. alle 2 Jahre neue Hardwar zu besorgen.

Die bessere Steuerung ist ja vom Spiel abhängig, außer man kauft sich ein Gamepad für den PC, was für mich eigentlich ein Eingeständnis für die bessere Steuerung (von gewissen Genres) auf Konsolen ist. 

Das mit den Preisen habe ich nie behauptet.
PC-Games kosten nach einer gewissen Zeit 10€, oder weniger.
Bei Konsolen muß man halt etwas mehr drauf zahlen, aber dafür spart man an der Hardware.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (28. Dezember 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Bei Konsolen muß man halt etwas mehr drauf zahlen, aber dafür spart man an der Hardware.



Und erkauft sich damit eine schlechtere Grafik:

Crytek - Yerli: PC ist Konsolen voraus und wird aufgehalten - 25.11.2010

Auch das Argument der Sorglosigkeit bei Konsolen bezüglich von technischen Problemen erscheint mir fragwürdig:

Call of Duty: Black Ops: Treyarch zum PS3-Problem-Patch

Gott bewahre uns vor Konsolenknechterei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Dezember 2010)

Wieder so ein Grafikgeiler... 

Bei solchen Leuten verstehe ich es ja, dass sie Konsolen nicht mögen, aber es gibt ja doch noch ein paar Gamer, die auf Spielspaß wert legen.

Oder sag mal, wie viele Shooter ohne Multiplayer auch Spaß machen...


----------



## zøtac (28. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft, die PC Grafik ist zwar besser, aber nicht so extrem wie immer dargestellt wird. 
Klar, AA usw., ein paar Matschtexturen weniger, aber solang der Spielspaß nicht drunter leidet Wayne interessierts? Ich glaub man könnte 500 Menschen zwei Bilder von der selben Szene zeigen, einmal mit PC und einmal mit Konsolen Grafik. 400 davon würden keinen wirklichen Unterschied wahrnehmen.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es nur um den sogenannten Spielspaß gänge - dann würde auch ein NES oder Master System reichen. Grafik ist ein nicht unerheblicher Teil für meine Definition vom Spielspaß. Dafür muss man sich nicht schämen, so ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen gute Grafik, aber alleine daran sollte man kein gutes Game festmachen.

Wäre auch nett, wenn du meine Frage bezüglich Shooter beantwortest.


----------



## zøtac (28. Dezember 2010)

Steck0rWechsl0r schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um den sogenannten Spielspaß gänge - dann würde auch ein NES oder Master System reichen. Grafik ist ein nicht unerheblicher Teil für meine Definition vom Spielspaß. Dafür muss man sich nicht schämen, so ist halt meine Meinung.


Ich red ja nicht vom Grafikunterschied von der Atari zum GTX580 PC sondern dem von der Xbox 360 zum PC. Und da von "Augenkrebsgrafik" auf der Xbox zu reden ist einfach nur Korintenkackerei und maßlose Übertreibung. 
Ich zumindest stell mich beim Spielen nicht 10 Minuten an eine Wand und schau mir nen Staubfleck mit allen Details an.


----------



## Kjyjan (29. Dezember 2010)

Obwohl das mangelnde AA bei Bad Company 2 auf Konsole schon sehr ins Auge sticht. Aber Grafik ist doch wirklich nur das eine. Andere würden an dieser Stelle nun wieder die Steuerung per Gamepad ansprechen, aber dies ist reine Gewöhnungssache. Als Beispiel führe ich hier ebenfalls BC2 an, hier ist es nun nicht wirklich ein Problem präzise zu zielen und zu treffen, obwohl man etwas anderes denken mag, wenn man die Fähigkeiten einiger Verbündeten betrachtet die mit einer überragenden impotenz in Sachen Präzision glänzen. So finde ich persönlich es einfach mit der M9 Baretta Headshots auf Ingame Distanz von 150m zu verteilen. Dabei meine ich zum Beispiel das effektive Bekämpfen von Scharfschützen, die einen sogar erblickt haben, jedoch zu langsam sind um mich zu töten. Oder das Niederschießen von 5 Gegnern mit einem Clip der M9 in der Nähe der Feindlichenkiste.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Leute, die keine Shooter spielen?


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Dezember 2010)

Jein. Spiele viel Halo Wars auf meiner Box und Dance Central - manchmal nur noch Shooter auf Konsole (Halo-Reihe) oder PC (aktuelle Titel wie CoD: BO - was meiner Meinung nach nur noch Kommerz ist).


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das meine ich ja. 
Ohne Multiplayer würde sich kaum ein Shooter noch verkaufen.


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Dezember 2010)

Bis auf Halo


----------



## deliveli1973 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich sagmal in zukunft wird die pc die spielekonsolen dominieren...
ich würde sagen dass es mit der zeit immer weniger konsolenspieler geben wird...


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

deliveli1973 schrieb:


> ich sagmal in zukunft wird die pc die spielekonsolen dominieren...
> ich würde sagen dass es mit der zeit immer weniger konsolenspieler geben wird...


Eigentlich ist atm das Gegenteil der Fall, es werden immer mehr Konsolenspieler ^^


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (30. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein schwachsinniges Thema. Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen ein paar nette Gimmicks für meinen PC bei Steam geschossen und who cares???  Vom Hammer-Preis dieser PC-Spiele will ich erstmal garnicht reden. *Diskussion sinnlos.* Man soll sich heutzutage schämen für den PC, pfui. Auf Einheitshardware habe ich keinen Bock. Was kommt als nächstes? VEB Elektronischer Spielebau???


----------



## we3dm4n (30. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist atm das Gegenteil der Fall, es werden immer mehr Konsolenspieler ^^


/sign

Vorallem weil die Spiele darauf oft mehr Spaß machen  *gehtjetzt"From Yesterday"(30 StM)mitGuitarHerospielen*


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin froh darüber jede "Next Gen" Konsole zuhause zu haben. Für das gesellige Spielen mit Freunden gibt es eigentlich nichts besseres als eine Konsole. Da erinnere ich mich an stundenlange Rockband Sessions, den ganzen Spaß mit den Rabbits auf der Wii oder an legendäre Spiele wie Heavy Rain. Durch meine 360 konnte ich mich auch bei GTA IV ganz relaxt zurücklehnen. Schönere Grafik auf dem PC? Sicher, aber zu Beginn war es ein absolutes Glücksspiel ob das Spiel überhaupt startet.

Andererseits: 
Ich liebe meinen PC, ich liebe es zu basteln und zu optimieren und auch mit meinen Freunden zu Zocken und sich zeitgleich im Skype zu unterhalten. Sicher ginge das über eine Konsole, aber MP will ich nur am PC. Das ist seit der ersten Counterstrike Beta so gewesen und daher bleibe ich für Shooter u. Strategie auch am Rechner.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2010)

deliveli1973 schrieb:


> ich sagmal in zukunft wird die pc die spielekonsolen dominieren...
> ich würde sagen dass es mit der zeit immer weniger konsolenspieler geben wird...


Und was bringt dich zu der Schlußfolgerung?
Geh mal in einen Laden deiner Wahl und schau, wie groß die PC-Ecke dort ist.


----------



## we3dm4n (30. Dezember 2010)

...versuche dann, nachdem du die PC-Ecke ausfindig gemacht hast, die Konsolen-REGALREIHEN zu übersehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

In der neuen PC Games steht ja auch ein Artikel dazu, wo natürlich sehr objektiv verglichen wird. 
Ein Vorteil des PC's ist für die ja, dass man in viel höherer Auflösung zocken kann, aber keiner verliert ein Wort darüber, dass die meisten Grakas dabei abkacken, wenn man AA und AF dazu schaltet.


----------



## Jan565 (31. Dezember 2010)

Kommt immer auf die Situation an. Also ich zocke gerne mal mit freunden Mario Party 8 aus fun, weil es einfach lustig ist. GT5 ist einfach ein PS3 game und wird auch nur dort gezockt. Ego-Shooter gehören auf den PC und die zock ich nur da. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat alles vor und nachteile.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte früher mal eine Konsole, bin dann allerdings auf den PC umgestiegen. Nochmal umschwenken werde ich nicht. Ich finde immer noch das die Games für den PC günstiger sind und auch die Auswahl grösser ist. Leider schwindet der Mehrwert des PC ´s duch Cross-Plattform-Entwicklung der Games.


----------



## we3dm4n (31. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, die Auswahl ist wirklich größer - ich vermisse den Landwirtsschafts- und Baggersimulator auf meiner 360...

Ego-Shooter sind auf beiden Plattformen gut angelegt, es kommt eben nur auf das Subgenre an, denn Shooter mit vielen taktischen Elementen (CS), die auch auf Zielgenauigkeit setzen, kann man einfach viel besser mit Maus und Tastatur spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Baggersimulator sollte aber prima mit Kinect funktionieren.


----------



## we3dm4n (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja, habe es gerade ausprobiert, man fühlt sich richtig wie im Bagger sitzend - der Hammer! Ich bleibe lieber bei Dance Central


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

ich bleibe beim pc, obwohl er als spieleplattform ständig unkomfortabler gemacht wird, nichmalmehr demos für pcs


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Januar 2011)

Naja, beim PC kann man leichter "probespielen".


----------



## Superwip (1. Januar 2011)

> Teamspeak braucht auf der Konsole keiner, das wird alles ingame gelöst. Und wer trotzdem mal quatschen will, kann dies außerhalb von Games in P2P-Chats.


 
Auf dem PC gibt es auch in vielen Spielen ingame Sprachchat; genutzt wird er aber kaum- und das hat seine Gründe obwohl ein TS o.Ä. Server zusätzliche Kosten verursacht; der wichtigste ist wohl, dass man in seinem eigenen TS Server selbst die Kontrolle behält; auch die Kommunikation mit nicht mitspielenden ist so nicht möglich



> Hier geht es aber nicht um Bildbearbeitung.  Und ein paar rote Augen auf Urlaubsfotos kann man sicherlich sogar noch mit einem Atom bearbeiten.


 
Aber bereits die Autokorrektur kann mit einem Atom quälend lange dauern; vor allem wenn man einige duzende hochauflösende (Urlaubs-) Fotos bearbeitet...

Auch bei anderen Office Aufgaben, etwa massivem Multitasking mit sagen wir Word+ Power Point+ Google Earth+ 5 Browserfenster merkt man sehr schnell, dass ein ATOM oder auch ein altes P4 oder Athlon 64 System hier seine Grenzen hat



> > Freilich ist der PC unter Umständen teurer aber dafür ist er ja auch besser
> 
> 
> Hardwaretechnisch ja, aber "überlegen" in jeder Hinsicht ist er dennoch nicht.


 
Der PC als Plattform ist meiner Meinung nach ganz klar und in jeder Hinsicht allen Konsolen zumindestens ebenbürtig, meist überlegen; es sind die Spiele, die in einigen Fällen (bei Konsolenexklusiven oder schlechten PC Umsetzungen) der einzige echte Vorteil der Konsolen sind- solange sie gekauft werden; umgekehrt gibt es aber wie schon erwähnt auch viele PC exklusive oder auch auf den Konsolen weit schlechter umgesetzte Spiele



> Sie waren damals jedoch schneller als die meißten Nvidiakarten (außer der 7950 GX2)


 
Wie oft soll ich noch sagen, dass zum *PS3 Start* (*Japan: 11.11. 2006*; EU: 23.3.2007) bereits die nVidia GeForce 8000er Serie draußen war? Eine *8800 GTX* (*8.11.2006*) ist dem RSX sicherlich deutlich überlegen und am PC hat man auch noch die Option auf Multi GPU...

Desweiteren reicht eine 8800 GTX bis heute und auch in absehbarer Zukunft für sämtliche Crossplattformspiele mit mindestens Konsolenäquivalenter, in der Regel besserer Grafik, ist DirectX 10 tauglich und wird bis heute und auch in absehbarer Zukunft mit Treibern versorgt



> > DirectX 10 GraKas es zum Zeitpunkt des PS3 Starts demnach auch schon und Windows Vista stand schon in den Startlöchern; desweiteren erscheinen neue DirectX Versionen auch nicht viel öfter als neue Konsolenversionen und die meisten Spiele sind oft noch nach Jahren zu älteren Versionen kompatibel
> 
> 
> Ja, was jedoch hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass die Spieleentwickler ihre Software für einen möglichst großen Markt entwickeln wollen. Zu viele ewig gestrige verwenden immer noch WinXP und dementsprechend DX9.


 
Ist die Abwärtskompatibilität der Software schlecht? Kaum; darüber hat sich wohl auch noch niemand aufgeregt...

Und die meisten Spiele, die mit guter Grafik glänzen setzen schon seid Jahren alternativ auf DirectX 10/11



> Anmerkung: Ich finde es immer unsinnig, wenn einige den Konsolen den schwarzen Peter dafür zuschieben wollen, dass DX9 einfach nicht ausstirbt. Letzten Endes wird auf Konsolen jedoch gar kein DirectX verwendet. Bei einer Portierung auf den PC müssen also sämtliche Renderpfade neu geschrieben werden, wobei man ebensogut auch gleich auf DX10/11 setzen könnte. Aber aus obigem Grund tut man dies vermutlich nicht.


 
Die DirectX-Box setzt also sicher nicht auf DirectX (9.0c)?

Und um die Vorteile von DirectX 10 und DirectX 11 wirklich nutzen zu können, vor allem Tesselation bei letzterem ist sicherlich ein deutlicher Mehraufwand von Seiten der Entwickler bei der PC Umsetzung erforderlich- und wenn man die Vorteile nicht nutzt kann man auch gleich bei der älteren und kompatibleren Version bleiben



> Dann hängt es davon ab, wie man "aktuell" definiert. Ich würde es als "bisher nicht ersetzt" oder so definieren. Das heißt, aktuelle Konsolen bleiben aktuell, bis sie von einer neuen Generation ersetzt werden.


 
Also ist ein Sega Dreamcast, ein ATARI Jaguar, ein C64(/C128) oder ein ATARI Falcon noch aktuell?

Ich bin da anderer Meinung...

Eine Plattform ist maximal solange aktuell, wie sie noch vom Hersteller unterstützt und supportet wird



> Du hast doch kritisiert, dass jede Konsole (vom gleichen Hersteller versteht sich) gleich aussieht.


 
Nicht dass sie gleich aussehen sondern vor allem, dass es keine vollkompatiblen mobilen Konsolen gibt



> Das überschreitet meine technischen Fachkenntnisse. Dazu müsste ein Elektrotechniker zunächst einmal das Netzteil so verkleinern, dass es dort hinein passt und dann auch noch einen Akku so modifizieren, dass er das Netzteil mit entsprechender Spannung (220V) versorgt. Oder man müsste die einzelnen Leiterbahnen des PS3-Netzteils ausmessen und dann entsprechend ein eigenes Netzteil bauen, welches mit 12V betrieben werden kann.


 
Also mit dem technischen Ansatz wirst du gegen eine Wand rennen...
Kleiner Tipp: auch Laptops haben ein externes Netzteil...

Aber das Projekt würde so oder so an einem anderen Punkt scheitern; in ihrer sparsamsten Version hat die PS3 (Slim) eine Plattform TDP von mindestens 74W; in einem Subnotebookgehäuse könnte man das nur mit enormem Aufwand und mit erheblicher Lautstärke wegkühlen, auch den Akkubetrieb kann man fast vergessen

Hinzu kommt noch, dass man erst ein komplett neues MB entwickeln müsste, dass an das Gehäuse angepasst ist- oder man baut ein eigenes Gehäuse darum herum; wenn das ganze kompakt bleiben und funktionieren soll jeweils jedenfalls enorm aufwendig; zu aufwendig für ein normales Modderprojekt und eine kommerzielle Umsetzung könnte durch Lizenzprobleme freilich nur von Sony kommen



> Aber das käme mit gewöhnlicher PC-Hardware ebenso auf dich zu.


 
Wie praktisch, dass man das nicht muss da es ja Notebookhardware gibt...



> > Bei Egoshootern kann man mit einem Gamepad nie so gut werden wie mit Maus und Tastatur; die besten Konsolenegoshooterspieler fänden sich gegen Gegner mit Maus und Tastatur bestenfalls im Mittelfeld wieder, bei RTS ist das sicher noch extremer; hier profitert man nicht nur von der höheren Präzession und Geschwindigkeit einer Maus sondern auch von der größeren Tastenanzahl einer Tastatur; ich denke daher, der Vorteil von Maus und Tastatur ist sogar noch ausgeprägter als bei Egoshootern
> 
> 
> Präzision hängt nur von den eigenen Fähigkeiten ab. Man kann die Analogsticks auf Konsole ebenfalls irre schnell einstellen. Wenn man dann noch lernt, damit auch gut umzugehen, kann man sicherlich auch RTS ohne weiteres spielen.
> Es stimmt, dass Controller höhere Anforderungen als Maus und Tastatur an den Spieler stellen. Man muss also härter trainieren, um mit ersteren besser klar zu kommen. Aber wenn dann die Maus- und Tastatur-Spieler Controller als Nachteil hinstellen, zeugt das doch nur vom eigenen Unvermögen.


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass man durch schnelleres einstellen der Analogsticks die Präzession beliebig erhöhen kann? Das ist jedenfalls nicht der Fall; desweiteren sollte es einfach aufgrund der Überlegung, dass man bei einer Maus einen höheren Bewegungsradius zur Verfügung hat klar sein, dass man damit auch präziser sein kann

Und wie Split99999 so schön gesagt hat gesagt hat:


> Man kann es auch trainieren einen Nagel mit einem Stein in die Wand zu hauen. Ich nehm da lieber den Hammer und sehe den Stein als nachteiliges Werkzeug an, so wie die meisten.


 
Ein Controller ist einfach unpräziser und langsamer (wobei man den Nachteil freilich durch Einstellungen vom einen auf den anderen Punkt verschieben kann).



> Hier kommt wieder die Mentalität der Spieler zu tragen, von der ich sprach. Du wirst keinen Konsolero finden, der über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte das gleiche Spiel spielt, wie es auf dem PC gar nicht so selten vorkommt (z.B. CS1.6, Warcraft 3). Dementsprechend "bricht" man mit dem Lernen häufig ab und sucht sich etwas neues, ehe man richtig gut wird. Es gibt aber auch einige, die dann doch Tag und Nacht das selbe Spiel spielen, jede Nische auf jeder Map auswendig kennen, quasi jeden Zweikampf gewinnen. Aber die sind auf Konsole wie gesagt die Ausnahme.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz, denk nur etwa an HALO... trotzdem sind die besten XBOX 360 Halo E-Sportler wohl gerademal auf dem Niveau eines mittelmäßigen Maus-Tastatur Spielers siehe -> Xbox-Spieler: PC-Zockern gnadenlos unterlegen? - News - CHIP Online



> WENN Maus und Tastatur also einen Vorteil haben, dann nur, dass man damit schneller besser wird. Es ist also ehr für Leute geeignet, die mit den erhöhten Anforderungen eines Controllers nicht klar kommen und es lieber leicht haben.


 
Red es dir nur ein...

Man wird mit einem Controller nie konkurrenzfähig werden können

Du kannst ja etwa mal ausprobieren BF:BC2, in dem du ja einige Controllererfahrung zu besitzen scheinst am PC gegen Gegner mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen; der XBOX 360 Controller wird nativ unterstützt, die Steuerung ist damit die gleiche wie auf der Konsole; viel Spaß!



> > Es geht primär darum, dass die eigenen Fähigkeiten die Grenzen dessen darstellen sollen, was man in einem Spiel schafft, nicht die Grenzen des verwendeten Eingabegeräts...
> 
> 
> Siehe oben.
> Du hast vermutlich noch nie ernsthaft an einer Konsole einen Shooter gespielt, oder? Denn dann wüsstest du, dass das Unsinn ist.


 
Nein, das hab ich nicht; trotzdem sprechen alle Fakten für die Überlegenheit von Maus und Tastatur in RTS und FPS Spielen



> Und ich hoffe, dass Sony und MS da entsprechende Riegel vorschieben. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hat man eine ganze Reihe von Controllern von Drittherstellern für diee PS3 mittels Firmware ausgeschlossen. Die genauen Gründe hierfür weiß ich jedoch nicht mehr.


 
Und auf einmal hast du doch Angst vor den besseren Maus+ Tastatur Spielern?

Die Maus+ Gamepad Sets sind jetzt jedenfalls schon einige Monate auf dem Markt und bisher hat sich noch nicht viel getan...

Besonders weit verbreitet sind sie aber sicher auch nicht, da sie einerseits teuer sind und andererseits dadurch das hochgelobte "Spielgefühl" zerstört wird; das durchschnittliche Konsolenkiddy weiß vermutlich nichtmal um die Existenz dieser Möglichkeiten

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man diese Geräte nicht einfach per Firmware ausschließen kann...



> Stell dir vor, A hat im Store ein paar neue Maps für CoD gekauft. Nun möchte sein Freund B diese Karten auch nutzen. Er bittet also A, sich bei ihm einzuloggen und die neuen Maps herunter zu laden.
> 
> Im Falle von Steam kann B die neuen Karten aber dennoch nicht nutzen. Auf der PS3 jedoch ist dies ohne weiteres möglich.
> 
> Ich teile mir mit mehreren Freunden regelmäßig die Kosten für manche DLCs. Dann zahlt jeder am Ende nur noch 2€ oder so, was aber nicht heißt, dass wir das häufig machen.


 
Und das verstößt nicht gegen die Lizenzvereinbarung?



> Zielgruppe = potentielle käufer. Jeder Konsolero ist ein potentieller Käufer für jedes Konsolenspiel des jeweiligen Geräts. Faktisch also ja.


 
Denkst du wirklich, jeder PC Nutzer ist Zielgruppe für jedes PC Spiel, dass auf seinem PC läuft und jeder Konsolenspieler ist Zielgruppe für jedes Konsolenspiel, dass auf seiner Konsole läuft?

Dann ist auch jeder, der lesen kann Zielgruppe für jedes Buch, jeder der sehen kann Zielgruppe für jeden Film, jeder mit Führerschein Zielgruppe für jedes Auto?

Ich sehe das etwas anders... und meiner Meinung nach würde einerseits praktisch jeder, der ernsthaft (mindestens ein Jahr aktiv, auf die Maximalstufe leveln und im Endgame mitmachen, 13€ im Monat zahlen) ein MMO spielen will, gerade bei WoW das auf dem PC tun wollen andererseits ist der durchschnittliche Konsolenspieler nicht unbedingt ein durchschnittlicher MMO Spieler; Konsolenspieler sind, denke ich, doch im Schnitt eher Casuals, die meist nicht genug Zeit in ein MMO investieren würden; wenn doch würden sie wahrscheinlich nach einiger Zeit aufgrund der Vorteile auf den PC wechseln (wollen)



> Ich habe von WoW zugegebener Maßen nicht so viel Ahnung und kann mit "Interfacemods" spontan nichts anfangen. Ich habe nur mal für 2 Wochen ein Probeabo gespielt, um herauszufinden, was alle an diesem Game so toll finden.
> 
> Das einzige problematische wären vielleicht die Shortcuts für Spells und so zu legen, was man mit entsprechender Doppelbelegung jedoch lösen könnte. So könnte man dann auch Makros und dergleichen belegen.


 
Das wäre aber schon sehr problematisch, im Endgame haben manche Klassen vor allem im PvP bis zu über 20 Fertigkeiten, die bei Bedarf möglichst sofort, also über Shortcuts verfügbar sein sollten; auch dazu kommen auf jeden Fall noch duzende weitere, weniger wichtige Fertigkeiten, die auf dem PC per Maus ausgeführt werden; auf der Konsole könnte man das mit einem Analogstick als Mausersatz umsetzen aber das wäre doch nicht ganz das Wahre

Effektiv umsetzen könnte man das nur durch einen zwingend erforderlichen Tastaturcontroller, bei dem die Tastatur auch zur Spielsteuerung und nicht nur zum Chatten eingesetzt wird

Hier wird wie gesagt (worauf du auch überhaupt nicht eingegangen bist) das Balancing zu einem Problem; manche Klassen lassen sich mit Controller sicherlich wesentlich leichter und effektiver spielen als andere, wenn man das ändern wollte müsste man massive Änderungen vornehmen, die den zahlreicheren PC Spielern nicht unbedingt gefallen würden- möglicherweise würden sie dann auch gleich das Balancing mit Tastatur+ Maus zerstören...

Alternativ wären eigene Konsolenserver, nur für Konsolenspieler mit eigenem Balancing möglich; in jedem Fall ein enormer Mehraufwand, Konsolenspieler wären so oder so in der Community sicherlich schnell als Noobs verschrien und würden dadurch auf den PC gedrängt



> Teamspeak wie gesagt wird auf Konsolen nicht benötigt, da man sich einfach der Ingamefunktion bedient.


 
Die Ingamesprachchatfunktion von WoW ist aber aus verschiedenen Gründen in der Community nicht gerade beliebt; damit wären Konsolenspieler der Möglichkeit beraubt effektiv mit PC Spielern zusammen spielen zu können; auf eigenen Konsolenservern bestünde dieses Problem zwar nicht aber die hätten wie gesagt ganz andere Probleme



> Addons werden auch bei anderen Multiplatformtiteln schon seit langem zugleich auf allen Plattformen veröffentlicht. Dies scheint also kein so großes Problem zu sein. Addons bestehen so oder so oftmals nur aus neuen Maps oder Missionen, die keine so umfangreichen Anpassungen benötigen.


 
Mit Addons meine ich Interfacemods, die von den WoW Spielern meist als "Addons" bezeichnet werden



> Das einzige, wo man abstriche machen müsste, wäre wie du erkannt hast die Texteingabe im Chat. Ohne Tastatur im Gefecht kaum denkbar. Aber diese ganzen Makros, Interfacemods und was es sonst noch gibt kann man allesamt unter einem Punkt zusammenfassen: Mods. Dass es diese auf Konsolen nicht gibt, ist weder von Vorteil noch von Nachteil. So liegt es wenigstens am Spieler, wie gut er ist und nicht an den Makros, die alles für ihn erledigen.


 
Wie gesagt: ein Tastaturcontroller wäre sowieso Pflicht

Makros sind ingame implementiert, das sind keine Mods; Makroprogrammierung gehört aber sicherlich zu jenen Sachen, die ohne Tastatur nur äußerst umständlich möglich sind; das Programmieren von Makros ist beim Spielen mit Controller mit der begrenzten Tastenanzahl dabei von sicherlich noch weit höherer Bedeutung als am PC

Interfacemods erledigen keineswegs alles für den Spieler, einige sind im PvE vielleicht etwas Balancingverzerrend aber die meisten sind einfach nur praktisch, etwa Addons, die die Taschen übersichtlicher gestalten und eine Suchfunktion implementieren, Addons, die eine Notizblockfunktion integrieren, Addons, die die Anzeige von Koordinaten ermöglichen um Positionen besser mit anderen Spielern absprechen zu können ("der Gartenzwerg, den du für Quest XY brauchst ist bei 32,73") oder einen ingame steuerbaren Musikplayer implementieren oder verschönern das Interface optisch, etwa indem man die Form der Minikarte verändert; es gibt unzählige Beispiele dafür und das ist meiner Meinung doch ganz klar ein Vorteil des PC



> Man kann auch auf Konsolen die HDD austauschen, sofern es denn notwendig sein sollte.


 
Die aber zumindestens bei der XBox heillos überteuert sind, weil der Hersteller nicht will, dass man Fremdplatten verwendet (obwohl das technisch problemlos möglich wäre/ist)



> Wenn du wissen willst, wieso es WoW und andere Bezahl-Spiele nicht auf Konsolen gibt, dann sei dir einfach gesagt: MS und Sony verbieten es den Spieleentwicklern schlicht, von den Spielern gesonderte Gebühren zu verlangen.


 
Quelle?

Ich bin überzaugt davon, dass sowohl Sony als auch MS spätestens gegen eine Gewinnbeteiligung hier schnell ihre Meinung ändern würden...

Ich denke hier nur an Age of Conan, dass schon 2006 für XBox 360 angekündigt wurde, bis heute aber aufgrund technischer Probleme (...) nicht erschienen ist; Microsoft hatte jedenfalls nie was dagegen

Auch Sonys MMO Everquest II wurde nie für die Konsole umgesetzt



> Wie ich und auch schon andere Konsolenspieler hier berichtet haben, hat man an einer Konsole schlicht und ergreifend ein anderes (aus unserer Sicht besseres) Spielgefühl an einer Konsole. Da kann auch ein PC mit Gamepad nicht mithalten, da es ehr ein schlechter Kompromis wäre.


 
Wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen kommst du immer mit dem "Spielgefühl"...

Was soll das sein? Die Steuerung ist jedenfalls 1:1 gleich, wenn man ein Gamepad verwendet, zumindestens in den Spielen, die nativ das XBox 360 Gamepad unterstützen

Darauf hast du auch schon in einem anderen Tread eine Antwort gegeben:


> Damit meine ich, wie gesagt, unter anderem das Zocken vom Sofa aus. Noch dazu wird man an Konsolen nicht so arg mit dem Kopierschutz gegängelt, wie es etwa bei aktuellen PC Games (Installationslimit, Onlinezwang, etc...) der Fall ist. Ich kann einfach von einem Kumpel ein Spiel ausleihen, es durchspielen, und keiner merkt, dass es nichtmal mir gehört hat. Sicherlich kann man am PC die Steam-Logindaten austauschen, aber afaik kann man sich nur von einem Rechner gleichzeitig aus in Steam einloggen, oder? Evtl täusche ich mich da auch, habe es selbst nicht getestet.


 
Das Zocken vom Sofa aus mit dem PC mindestens genausogut möglich ist, zumindestens in Crossplattformspielen sollte mittlerweile klar sein

Und das der Kopierschutz ein Argument für die Konsolen sein soll kann doch nur ein Witz sein; Konsolen sind eine einzige DRM Plattform, die ihre gesamte wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung daraus beziehen; auch das von dir hier angesprochene Problem mit dem verborgen/verkaufen von STEAM- Spielen kann ich nur sehr eingeschränkt nachvollziehen; man kann ja, wenn man vorhat ein Spiel zu verkaufen oder zu verborgen dafür extra einen eigenen, neuen Account anlegen- allgemein ist das aber so oder so ein nur sehr schwaches Argument



> Und wieder sind wir an dem Punkt, in dem du nur noch an der Grafik mäkelst. Die Grafik ist nicht für jedermann kaufentscheidend.
> Wenn man es genauer betrachtet, wird dieser Tage das meißte Geld mit schlechter Grafik erwirtschaftet: WoW boomt, die Wii liegt Milenweit vorn und Crysis ist ein verkaufsmäßiger Flopp.
> 
> PS: Ich gebe es ja zu, dass Multiplattformtitel auf PCs besser aussehen, aber das heißt nicht, dass sie auf Konsole automatisch schlecht aussehen.


 
Freilich ist die Grafik nicht alles aber ich mäkel auch nicht nur an der Grafik (siehe oben)

Aber die Grafik ist doch auch ein wichtiger Punkt; es stimmt zwar, dass viele sehr erfolgreiche Spiele nicht unbedingt durch ihre brilliante Grafik punkten aber auch hier würde eine bessere Grafik nicht schaden; auch gibt es durchaus einige sehr erfolgreiche Spiele mit brillianter Grafik, etwa GTA IV das auch am PC sehr viel besser aussieht als auf der Konsole

Und was sieht schon "schlecht" aus? Sieht Pong "schlecht" aus? Das liegt ganz allein im Auge des Betrachters, man muss das relativ sehen- und auf einem leistungsfähigen PC ist der Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsolenversion doch wirklich wesentlich



> Die Grafik stagniert doch schon seit langem. Seit Crysis gab es fast keine grafisch so aufwendigen Spiele mehr und das erschien fast zeitgleich mit der PS3. An den Konsolen kann dies wie gesagt nicht zwangsläufig liegen, da auch exklusive PC-Titel (z.B. Cryostasis, Mirrors Edge) davon betroffen sind.
> Die einzigen Details, die heutzutage noch dazukommen, sind Physikeffekte. Nvidia hat schon vor längerem Konsolenportierungen von PhysX vorgestellt und Havok gibt es dort ebenfalls schon längst.


 
Mirror's Edge PC exklusiv? Tatsächlich ist es ein klassisches Crossplattformspiel, dessen PC Version erst zwei Monate nach den Konsolenversionen erschien

Und Cryostasis ist doch sicher eher eine Nieschenproduktion von welcher man daher auch keine echte Top Grafik erwarten darf, desweiteren ist der Entwickler hier auch nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt grafische Meisterwerke zu liefern; wirklich schlecht ist sie ja auch nicht

Ein weiteres Beispiel für ein neueres PC exklusives Spiel ist Stalker CoP; es hat zwar eine gute aber dennoch nicht wirklich eine Topgrafik; das liegt vermutlich vor allem daran, dass (zu?) sehr auf Kompatibilität zu älteren Systemen geachtet wurde (Systemminima: Microsoft Windows XP, SP2, 2,2 GHz Intel Pentium-4 oder AMD Athlon XP 2200+, 768 MiByte Ram, 6 GByte Festplatte, Nvidia Geforce 5900 128 MiB oder ATI Radeon 9600 XT 128 MiB)

Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass grundsätzlich Stillstand herrscht; gerade in den PC Exklusiven Generes geht der Fortschritt ungebrochen weiter (siehe etwa bei neueren MMOs wie AION oder AoC; erfolgreich oder nicht, die Grafik ist eine andere als bei älteren) oder bei RTS Spielen wie Anno 1404 oder Tropico 3 oder auch bei den PC umsetzugen von Konsolenspielen wie etwa Metro 2033, BF:BC2 oder Dirt2; hier ist aber auch klar, dass die Konsolen die Entwicklung bremsen

Physikeffekte können freilich auch auf der Konsole umgesetzt werden aber niemals so gut und in so einem Umfang wie am PC; vor allem GPU Physik ist auf den Konsolen kaum möglich



> Es geht auch darum, wie viel man für ständig bessere Grafik ausgeben muß.
> Beim PC muß nichts optimiert werden, also ist man darauf angewiesen, sich ca. alle 2 Jahre neue Hardwar zu besorgen.


 
Wenn man immer die beste Grafik will ist der PC freilich teurer; dafür hat man dann aber eben auch die Möglichkeiten wesentlich besserer Grafik

Im Vergleich zu einem Budged Gaming PC schwinden die preislichen Vorteile der Konsolen dagegen, vor allem bei einem aktuellen Neukauf, auch da man wie schon erwähnt sowieso grundsätzlich einen PC braucht und daher nicht einfach den Preis einer Konsolen mit dem Preis eines Gaming PCs vergleichen darf sondern eher den Preis eines Gaming PCs mit dem Preis einer Konsole+ dem Preis eines Office PCs vergleichen muss

Auch wenn ein PC am Ende trotzdem teurer ist ist der Aufpreis die Vorteile auf jeden Fall wert- und umso mehr man investiert desto großer ist der Vorteil des PC; daher ist der PC gerade für Enthusiasten wie uns überlegen



> Die bessere Steuerung ist ja vom Spiel abhängig, außer man kauft sich ein Gamepad für den PC, was für mich eigentlich ein Eingeständnis für die bessere Steuerung (von gewissen Genres) auf Konsolen ist.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen; am PC hat man alle Freiheiten, das ist nur ein Vorteil.



> Jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft, die PC Grafik ist zwar besser, aber nicht so extrem wie immer dargestellt wird.
> Klar, AA usw., ein paar Matschtexturen weniger, aber solang der Spielspaß nicht drunter leidet Wayne interessierts? Ich glaub man könnte 500 Menschen zwei Bilder von der selben Szene zeigen, einmal mit PC und einmal mit Konsolen Grafik. 400 davon würden keinen wirklichen Unterschied wahrnehmen.


 
Das stimmt sicher nicht; vor allem in spielen mit relativ guter Grafik wie GTA IV wird bei der Konsolenversion an allen Ecken und Enden gespart und die Unterschiede sind enorm; meiner Meinung nach ist GTA IV auf der Konsole eine unscharfe Flimmerorgie, spätestens wenn man es ein Mal auf einem guten PC gesehen hat will man nie wieder die Konsolenversion



> Das meine ich ja.
> Ohne Multiplayer würde sich kaum ein Shooter noch verkaufen.





> Bis auf Halo


 
Denkst du? Es gibt durchaus einige Singelplayershooter, die trotzdem sehr erfolgreich sind, etwa Bioshock, auch PC Exklusive wie Stalker

Und ich denke, dass kaum jemand Halo wegen dem Singelplayer zockt, Halo ist meiner Meinung nach der Konsolen- Multiplayershooter schlechthin

Ähnlich wie bei CoD; die Leute loben den Singelplayermodus und beschweren sich über dessen Länge- gekauft wird das Spiel aber sowieso wegen dem Multiplayermodus


----------



## Kjyjan (2. Januar 2011)

Alter wie lange hast du daran geschrieben?


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2011)

viel zu lange...


----------



## zøtac (2. Januar 2011)

Respekt für den Roman Superwip

Nichts ist besser/schlechter. 
Konsolen und PC's sind mMn an zwei verschiedene Zielgruppen gerichtet. Ende, aus basta!
Ich hab jetzt meinen Laptop und meine Xbox und bin glücklich damit, für mich ist die Konsole besser. Für andere ist der PC besser weil sie z.B. mit Maus und tastatur spielen wollen, MMORPG's spielen etc.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2011)

Zu dem Thema gibt es ja einen mehr oder weniger interessanten Artikel in der aktuellen PC Games. 
Dazu gabs auch ein paar nette Screenshots und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, bei denen extra Mods verwendet worden sind, sehe ich bei der Grafikqualität keine gravierenden Unterschiede. 

Und wenn man sich zwecks mobilem Gaming ein taugliches Subnotebook kaufen soll, ist das für die meisten nicht mehr finanzierbar. 
Außerdem bräuchte man dann immer einen Tisch für die Maus, da man sonst nicht die überlegene Steuerung nutzen kann. 

Manche sind ja der Meinung, dass Konsolen den PC ausbremsen...
Tja, programmiert wird bei jedem Hersteller auf dem PC, also liegt es an denen und nicht an den Konsolen.

Ach ja, Konsoleros sind nicht gezwungenermaßen Casualgamer, da man für sehr viele Spiele zig Stunden investieren kann.


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2011)

> Nichts ist besser/schlechter.
> Konsolen und PC's sind mMn an zwei verschiedene Zielgruppen gerichtet. Ende, aus basta!


 
Das stimmt zwar aber ich denke doch, dass der PC für praktisch jeden, der nicht unbedingt ein bestimmtes konsolenexklusives Spiel spielen möchte die bessere Wahl ist, in allen Generes; die Gründe dafür hab ich ausführlich dargelegt



> Zu dem Thema gibt es ja einen mehr oder weniger interessanten Artikel in der aktuellen PC Games.
> Dazu gabs auch ein paar nette Screenshots und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, bei denen extra Mods verwendet worden sind, sehe ich bei der Grafikqualität keine gravierenden Unterschiede.


 
Screenshots sind ja nur die halbe Wahrheit, vor allem flimmernde Kanten und Texturen durch fehlendes AA/AF sieht man im Wesentlichen in der Bewegung; das gemeine dabei ist, dass sich das hier kaum vergleichen lässt da es auf der XBox 360 nur schwer und auf der PS3 soweit ich weiß durch den HDCP Kopierschutz am HDMI Ausgang praktisch garnicht möglich ist ingamevideos auf den Konsolen ohne größere Qualitätsverluste zu machen; Aufnahmen sind hier ohne weiteres nur über den analogen Videoausgang in Kombination mit einer Capturekarte und einem PC möglich; dabei muss man sich aber auf PAL Auflösung beschränken; durch dieses "Downsampling" sieht das Ergebnis (speziell was das Flimmern betrifft) dann in der Regel besser aus als die Realität auf einem großen Full HD TV zumal man schwer beurteilen kann inwieweit die verschwommene Auflösung jetzt durch den verlustbehafteten Aufnahmevorgang zustandegekommen ist; durch die geringe Auflösung kann man auch die Texturen nur relativ ungenau erkennen, ob sie nun gut oder schlecht sind; daher braucht man für einen vernünftigen Vergleich eine Konsole, einen potenten PC und das selbe Spiel in der PC und Konsolenversion



> Und wenn man sich zwecks mobilem Gaming ein taugliches Subnotebook kaufen soll, ist das für die meisten nicht mehr finanzierbar.
> Außerdem bräuchte man dann immer einen Tisch für die Maus, da man sonst nicht die überlegene Steuerung nutzen kann.


 
Einen Tisch findet man schnell, selbst in der Bahn oder im Flugzeug hat man in der Regel einen; und auch wenn man sich kein High-end Subnotebook leisten kann oder will ist das zumindestens kein Nachtel; und selbst mit einem potenteren Netbook wie etwa dem Acer Aspire One 521 ,it Athlon II oder einem kommenden Gerät mit Fusion/Ontario ist spieletechnisch so manches wenn auch freilich nicht alles möglich...

Wie gesagt: je mehr Geld man bereit ist auszugeben desto größer werden die Vorteile des PC; daher ist der PC ganz klar die Plattform für Enthusiasten wie uns

Trotzdem halte ich einen PC bereits in einem ähnlichen Preisrahmen wie eine Konsole für die bessere Wahl



> Manche sind ja der Meinung, dass Konsolen den PC ausbremsen...
> Tja, programmiert wird bei jedem Hersteller auf dem PC, also liegt es an denen und nicht an den Konsolen.


 
Worauf programmiert wird ist unerheblich, wichtig ist, für welche Hardware ein Programm programmiert wird und auch für welche Hardware es noch kompatibel gehalten werden muss- auch mangelhafte Umsetzungen für den PC hätten wohl oft besser ausgesehen, wenn von Anfang an für den PC entwickelt worden wäre...

Nur weil auch Konsolenspiele auf dem PC entwickelt werden heißt das auch keineswegs, dass zuerst eine interne Entwickler-PC Version existiert, die dann auf die Konsolen portiert wird, es also immer eine PC Version gibt, die dann gemeiner und böswilliger weiße teils nicht, verbugged oder verspätet veröffentlicht wird; der Progarmmcode wird auf dem PC geschrieben und auf dem PC kompilliert- aber für die Konsole kompilliert, auch ist der Code an die Konsolenhardware angepasst; selbst die frühesten Testversionen laufen in der Regel daher wohl nicht auf dem PC und werden in der Regel auf speziellen Softwareentwicklerversionen der Konsolen getestet; so läuft das zumindestens in der Regel schätzungsweise bei reinen Konsolenspielen (genau weiß ich es freilich auch nicht); bei Crossplattformspielen sieht die Sache freilich etwas anders aus; die Frage ist hier, ob der PC die primäre Entwicklerplattform darstellt oder ob nicht ein fertiges Konsolenspiel nachträglich mehr oder weniger gut auf den PC portiert wird; vor allem in letzteremfall aber auch in ersteremfall bremsen die Kosolen sehrwohl die Entwicklung da auf die Beschränkungen ihrer Hardware Rücksicht genommen werden muss



> Ach ja, Konsoleros sind nicht gezwungenermaßen Casualgamer, da man für sehr viele Spiele zig Stunden investieren kann.


 
Das stimmt sicherlich aber ich denke doch, dass der durchschnittliche Kosolengamer eher ein Casual ist, der abends vielleicht mal eine Stunde Liberty City unsicher macht während der Durchschnittliche PC Gamer 24/7 in seinem Keller hockt- aber ich kann mit diesen bösen Vorurteilen freilich auch völlig falsch liegen


----------



## Entelodon (2. Januar 2011)

mir kanns ja auch egal sein, wenn einige von euch z.b shooter mit der konsole zocken... ich halte, wie nebenher gesagt viele andere, überhaupt nichts davon. shooter, strategiespiele und rollenspiele sind pc genres und haben auf konsolen nichts verloren!!! die schlechte grafik und fummelige steuerung, mensch wie könnt ihr Konsoleros euch das nur antun... spielt lieber was man auf konsolen spielen sollte; sport und rennspiele, für mehr sind diese hardware dinos eh nicht zu gebrauchen... eine diskussion ist nicht nötig weil konsolen weit mehr nachteile als vorteile mit sich bringen... ausnahme sind ur-konsolen wie nes, snes, ps1 etc. weil dort alles auf anhieb funktionierte. frage an euch Konsoleros: wie viele spiele liegen bei euch im regal die so sehr ruckeln das ihr sie nicht spielen könnt? sind sicher einige dabei... was macht ihr dann? ihr kauft euch die neue x-box rev. mit frisierter hardware?!? fallen also 2 vorteile weg: handhabung (ihr müsst auch patchen und spiele installieren...) und der preis... was übrigens eure beiden hauptargumente waren für den kauf einer konsole... mit black ops habt ihr nun sowiso alle ein spiel das dank euch qualitativ nicht zu unterbieten ist und das nur weil sie es auf eure minderwertigen konsolen zurechtschneiden... leute werdet vernünftig und kauft euch einen PC und unterstützt damit den fortschritt!!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2011)

Hardware-Dinos! Ich lach mich weg! 

Das kommt in meine Signatur.


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, beginnt man so eine Umfrage in einem Forum, welches mir "pcgames..." beginnt, ist eigentlich von voren herein schon recht klar, wofür die Mehrheit abstimmen wird.
(Was jedoch keine Kritik am Ergebnis sein soll. Ich finde, es entspricht auch meiner persönlichen Meinung/Vorliebe.)


----------



## guna7 (2. Januar 2011)

[x] eindeutig PC


----------



## Primer (2. Januar 2011)

Der Grafische unterschied ist durchaus ziemlich deutlich, auch auf verkleinerten Jpeg Bildern(die sowal AA, also auch Qualität der Bildes schlucken). Hinzu kommen die Fps jenseits der 30iger Marke.

Mal am Bsp GTA IV (Texturen: Mittel)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=298986&stc=1&d=1293959347


----------



## STSLeon (2. Januar 2011)

Dafür konnte man auf der Konsole GTA IV auch spielen, im Gegensatz zum PC Release. Trotz der schlechteren Optik


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (2. Januar 2011)

Ich bin z.B immer noch am grübeln ob ich mir eine PS3 hole, oder einen Blu-Ray Player und noch mal meine Graka aufrüste.
Die PS3 vereint all das was ich eigentlich will, jedoch habe ich zweifel.
Hab bei einem Kumpel mal ausprobieren wollen wie sie mir zusagt.

Als erstes meinte er Blu-Ray anschauen geht nicht da sein Laufwerk Probleme macht. Hat mich gleich an meine alte X-Box erinnert(1. Gen) wo 2 Laufwerke 
nacheinander geschrottet sind.

Sind die Laufwerke empfindlich, wenn man viel Filme schaut?

2. Die Grafik (Fifa ca. 1 Std gespielt) ist sogar meinem PC ( E8400+9800GT)
deutlich unterlegen. Es gibt mit sicherheit Spiele die auf der PS 3 gut aussehen, aber ich war eben in dem Moment enttäuscht bzw. fast geschockt.

Trotzdem wäre ich bereit der PS 3 ne Chance zu geben (Move könnte meiner Tochter Spaß machen) und es gäbe auch für mich paar Spiele die mich interessieren würden (RDR, Heavy Rain, Uncharted,MGS4).

Bloß *muss* das Laufwerk häufiges Filme anschauen wegstecken.
Und da habe ich jetzt irgendwie zweifel. Können die PS 3 Besitzer mal paar Meinungen zum Laufwerk von sich geben?!?!
Wird bestimmt zu 50% als Player benutzt!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2011)

Meine PS3 muß seit Jahren als BR- und DVD-Player herhalten und funktioniert ohne Probleme. 
Wenn ich einen passenden TV hätte, könnte ich mit ihr sogar 3D-Filme schauen.
Außerdem könnte Little Big Planet auch für deine Tochter interessant sein. 

Nochmal zur Programmierung von Crossplattformspielen, da Exklusivtitel hier egal sind. 
Es wird alles zuerst auf dem PC programmiert, da man es dann einfach für die Xbox und etwas komplizierter für die PS3 und die Wii portieren kann. 
Bei der PC- und der Xboxversion gibt es dabei aber kaum Unterschiede, weil beides auf Windows basiert. 
Tja, Microsoft. 

D.h., dass wenn etwas die Hardware des PC's nicht optimal nutzt, die Entwickler dran schuld sind und nicht die Konsolen. 

Keine Rollenspiele auf der Konsole?
Woher glauben hier manche, dass Final Fantasy kommt? 
Ach ja, ist ja nur ein Casualgame.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2011)

Multiplattformtitel werden so programmiert, dass sie auch mit der von 2005 stammenden Konsolen-Hardware laufen. Das hat ganz sicher elementare negative Auswirkungen auf die Grafik der PC-Version.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2011)

Es müsste nur von den Programmierern optimiert werden, aber das lohnt sich anscheinend nicht. 
KA, vielleicht liegts an den Raubkopien beim PC.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2011)

Ne, das mein ich nicht. Klar, die PC-Version von Metro2033 z.B. wurde massiv aufgebrezelt und schlägt sie Konsolenoptik um Längen, dennoch bin ich mir sicher, dass Metro 2033 noch viel besser aussehen würde, wenn man die Engine usw nicht optimal kompatibel zur Hardware von 2005 programmieren müsste.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2RpZljtEE4


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2011)

D.h. der PC bremst den PC aus?


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2011)

Du liest was du lesen willst, was?


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

Die Entwickler sollten auf den Umsatz ******* und nur noch für'n PC entwickeln!
Meine XBox 360 war auch ein guter DVD-Player, aber für 200€ zu teuer


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du liest was du lesen willst, was?


Nö, aber anscheinend schreibt ihr was ich lesen will.


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Ach sowas solltem an nich pauschalisieren !


Ich kann nicht nur mit meiner Xbox datteln ab und zu muss ich halt auch mal an WoW.

Sowas sollte man wie gesagt nicht pauschalisieren daher ist die Umfrage fuerm ich relatiev hinfaelig


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2011)

Die ist sowieso nicht repräsentativ. Wenn dann müsste man die Umfrage in einem neutralen Spieleforum starten und am besten eines was von Spielern aus aller Welt besucht wird, denn Deutschland ist PC-Spieler-Land.


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Ja das msus ich dir zustimmen, ich bin mir sicher, dass in Laendern wie Japan viel viel mehr auf Konsolen gedattelt wird als auf PC's.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2011)

Ist auch so. Wobei die Xbox360 in Japan auch nicht sonderlich populär ist


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

> Ja das msus ich dir zustimmen, ich bin mir sicher, dass in Laendern wie Japan viel viel mehr auf Konsolen gedattelt wird als auf PC's.



Liegt wohl daran, dass in Japan so viele coole Sachen entwickelt werden, die hier nicht rauskommen.
Irgendwie fehlen mir hier die Spiele, durch die es sich lohnt, eine Konsole zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ist auch so. Wobei die Xbox360 in Japan auch nicht sonderlich populär ist


 
Kann sicher daran liegen, dass die Wii und die PS3 aus Japan kommen.


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Im 15 Jahrhundert haben Japaner die katholischen Pfarrer samt Bibel verjagt und verbannt, im 21 Jahrhundert die Amerikaner mit Xbox und Co.


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2011)

Die XBOX 360 kostet in Japan in der Regel etwas mehr als die PS3 (vermutlich sind unter anderem Zölle usw. dafür verantwortlich); das ist wahrscheinlich auch der wichtigste Grund, warum sie dort kaum verbreitet ist; im Zweifel würde bei gleichem oder niedrigerem Preis wohl fast jeder zur PS3 mit Blu-Ray und kostenlosem Onlinespielen greifen...

Die absolute PC Spieler Hochburg ist aber sicherlich Südkorea; durch, soweit ich weiß aus Protektionistischen/Wirtschaftspolitischen Überlegungen erlassene hohe Zölle und zum Teil Verkaufsverbote und verspätete Veröffentlichungen sind die Konsolen dort unpopulär und praktisch bedeutungslos- der PC ist dafür umso bedeutender


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Die Südkoreaner haben auch die fettestes Meisterschaften im Gaming Bereich.
Hatte da mal einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen.
Einige, wenige haben es geschaft und werden wie Popstars gefeiert und können davon sogar leben, sind also Professionelle.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2011)

Ja, Südkorea ist der Starcraft-Mekka.

YouTube - Weltspiegel Starcraft-.flv


----------



## blaidd (3. Januar 2011)

Die Antwort ist doch ganz einfach: PC & Konsole. Der Grund dafür ist auch ganz einfach: Die Spiele. Jede Plattform hat ihre Must-Haves, und (gut gemachte) Portierungen werden auf dem PC gespielt. Klar sind die Konsolen dem PC technisch weit unterlegen, zumindest theoretisch. Aber wenn man sich nicht die Hälfte aller Hochkaräter durch die Lappen gehen lassen will, braucht man zumindest EINE Konsole. Hat man die dann zuhause, und beschränkt sich auf die Exklusivtitel, bemerkt man plötzlich, daß PC und besagte Konsole überhaupt nicht miteinander konkurrieren.
Wer sich die teilweise grandiosen Titel auf den Konsolen aus reiner Frackigkeit entgehen läßt, ist selbst Schuld. Dieses ewige Rumgestänkere hat was von motzigem Teenager. Komischerweise kommt das praktisch immer von den "Only"-Besitzern. Xboxler motzen über PS3ler, die wiederum über die ersteren und PCler über beide. Meine Güte... 
Geht ne Woche kellnern oder so, dann habt ihr die Kohle für Konsole plus ein paar Spiele und den einen oder anderen Flirt bekommt ihr vielleicht auch noch hin, wenn ihr mal für einen Augenblick anisotropisches Filtering und Texturauflösung vergesst... Und ein gutes Gamepad, das auch am PC funktioniert gibt's gleich dazu.

Hat man einen modernen 911er Porsche und einen 1970 Pontiac GTO in der Garage, wählt man mit Sicherheit auch ab und an mal den GTO. Obwohl der technisch weit unterlegen ist.


----------



## muertel (3. Januar 2011)

Schön geschrieben 

Da lese ich oft von selbsternannten "Hardcorezockern", welche sich aber aus reiner Sturheit Spiele wie "God of War", "MGS:4", "Uncharted", "Killzone", "Gears of War" entgehen lassen 

Ich war selber mal so eingestellt, aber der Kauf der PS3 hat mir die Augen geöffnet - ich zocke, weil es mein Hobby ist. Und sofern Geld da ist gehört in Zukunft auch klar eine Konsole dazu, damit ich auch die ganzen Konsolentitel spielen kann! Darauf will ich nicht mehr verzichten, Grafik wird da schnell zur Nebensache (Wie oft lese ich, dass Grafik nicht alles ist - in der Diskussion Konsole vs. Pc haben PC-only Verfechter nur das Argument "GRAFIK!!!!!")


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir vorletztes Jahr ne Xbox360 gekauft und es hat mir wirklich die Augen geöffnet, weswegen ich sie auch nach wenigen Monaten nahezu ungenutzt wieder verkauft hab. Ich spiel idR eh nur FPS, RTS, RPG und Point and Click Adventures und kann mit ner Konsole wenig anfangen.



> (Wie oft lese ich, dass Grafik nicht alles ist - in der Diskussion Konsole vs. Pc haben PC-only Verfechter nur das Argument "GRAFIK!!!!!")



Und noch viele andere. Les dir doch den Thread durch oder glaubst du alle Argumente/Vorteile des PC's stehen zusammengefasst auf jeder Seite?


----------



## we3dm4n (3. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorletztes Jahr ne Xbox360 gekauft und es hat mir wirklich die Augen geöffnet, weswegen ich sie auch nach wenigen Monaten nahezu ungenutzt wieder verkauft hab. Ich spiel idR eh nur FPS, RTS, RPG und Point and Click Adventures und kann mit ner Konsole wenig anfangen.
> 
> 
> 
> Und noch viele andere. Les dir doch den Thread durch oder glaubst du alle Argumente/Vorteile des PC's stehen zusammengefasst auf jeder Seite?


Verstehe deinen Beitrag nun nicht, was trägt deine persönliche Vorliebe zu der Diskussion bei?

Was hast du für Spiele auf der Box gespielt?
Einfach sowas hier behaupten kann jeder...


Ich höre übrigens ebenfalls vermehrt als Argument für den PC: "Grafik"


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Januar 2011)

> Verstehe deinen Beitrag nun nicht, was trägt deine persönliche Vorliebe zu der Diskussion bei?



Was weiss ich? Kannste Muertel fragen. Ich bin nur drauf eingegangen.



> Was hast du für Spiele auf der Box gespielt?
> Einfach sowas hier behaupten kann jeder...



Muss ich jetzt beweisen, dass ich ne Xbox360 hatte? Wie lächerlich.



> Ich höre übrigens ebenfalls vermehrt als Argument für den PC: "Grafik"



Und nun?


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2011)

> Die Antwort ist doch ganz einfach: PC & Konsole. Der Grund dafür ist auch ganz einfach: Die Spiele. Jede Plattform hat ihre Must-Haves, und (gut gemachte) Portierungen werden auf dem PC gespielt. Klar sind die Konsolen dem PC technisch weit unterlegen, zumindest theoretisch. Aber wenn man sich nicht die Hälfte aller Hochkaräter durch die Lappen gehen lassen will, braucht man zumindest EINE Konsole. Hat man die dann zuhause, und beschränkt sich auf die Exklusivtitel, bemerkt man plötzlich, daß PC und besagte Konsole überhaupt nicht miteinander konkurrieren.
> Wer sich die teilweise grandiosen Titel auf den Konsolen aus reiner Frackigkeit entgehen läßt, ist selbst Schuld. Dieses ewige Rumgestänkere hat was von motzigem Teenager. Komischerweise kommt das praktisch immer von den "Only"-Besitzern. Xboxler motzen über PS3ler, die wiederum über die ersteren und PCler über beide. Meine Güte...
> Geht ne Woche kellnern oder so, dann habt ihr die Kohle für Konsole plus ein paar Spiele und den einen oder anderen Flirt bekommt ihr vielleicht auch noch hin, wenn ihr mal für einen Augenblick anisotropisches Filtering und Texturauflösung vergesst... Und ein gutes Gamepad, das auch am PC funktioniert gibt's gleich dazu.
> 
> Hat man einen modernen 911er Porsche und einen 1970 Pontiac GTO in der Garage, wählt man mit Sicherheit auch ab und an mal den GTO. Obwohl der technisch weit unterlegen ist.


 
Freilich konkurrieren der PC und die Konsolen auch bei Exklusivtiteln (mit Ausnahme vielleicht in beschränktem Maß Wii, Kinect und PS Move Spiele) direkt; die Spiele werden ja nur aus wirtschaftlichen Überlegungen heraus exklusiv für eine Plattform veröffentlicht; indem man dann ein Spiel für die Konsole und nicht für den PC kauft sagt man dem Publisher damit, dass das Spiel auch gekauft wird, wenn es konsolenexklusiv veröffentlicht wird; schon alleine aus politischen Gründen kommt der Kauf von Konsolenspielen für mich daher nicht in Frage, Konsolenspieler schaden der Spieleplattform PC mehr als Raubkopierer.

Okay, wenn jemand unbedingt das Konsolenexklusive Spiel XY zocken will soll er es von mir aus samt Konsole kaufen aber ich würde das weder jemals selbst tun noch befürworten

An guten Titeln mangelt es mir nicht... dafür hab ich zu wenig Zeit zum spielen... und wenn ein Jahr lang keine neuen Spiele mehr erscheinen würden würde ich vermutlich keinen Mangel feststellen... ich hab schon einige grandiose Spiele gekauft und monatelang im Regal stehen lassen bevor ich endlich dazugekommen bin sie zu zocken... am Geld scheitert es auch nicht aber ich investiere lieber 1000€ in meinen PC oder einen neuen Laptop als auch nur 100€ in eine Konsole

Aber aus nicht idealistischer Sicht kann ich dieses Vorgehen schon verstehen; ich habe auch einige Freunde, die zum Teil XBox 360+ PS3 + PC auf einmal haben... allerdings ist mein Freundeskreis sicher nicht sehr representativ, so kenne ich etwa niemanden mit der angeblich so beliebten Wii und auch niemanden, der, soweit er überhaupt spielt, das nicht (auch) am PC tut...


----------



## muertel (3. Januar 2011)

Du bezeichnest RPG, RTS und Point&Klick-Adventures als deine Genres und kaufst dir eine Konsole? Mit über 2.700 Beiträge (zumindest hier im Forum) sollte man doch annehmen, dass du fähig bist Google zu bedienen.

Dies hätte dir sofort Auskunft darüber gegeben, welche Spiele für die Xbox erhältlich sind und du hättest diesen Fehlkauf vermeiden können. Dieses traumatische Erlebnis scheinst du nun hier aufarbeiten zu müssen (*auf deine Signatur schiel*) 


Ich habe im letzten Jahr ein Spiel für Pc gekauft (Bad Company 2) und einen Flugsimulator - sonst gab es nix, was einen Kauf für mich gerechtfertigt hätte. Dafür habe ich mir ca. 10 Games für die PS3 geholt, God of War 3 war das persönliche Highlight in diesem Jahr.


Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden und in meinem Fall wäre ich mit dem Pc alleine einfach nicht bedient - ich will spielen!!! Und zwar nicht Crysis oder andere Games welche ich schon mindestens 10 Mal durchgespielt habe sondern neue Games... und da gibs auf der PS3 derzeit einfach viel mehr für mich! 

Das Grafikargument sollte man doch mal so sehen: Wer hat auf der E3 damals den Preis für die Beste Grafik gewonnen? Genau, Call of Duty 4 und Crysis auf dem 2. Platz! Es geht nun mal nicht darum, wer bessere Texturen/Anti Aliasing/Auflösung/Soft Shadows bietet, sondern wie glaubhaft die Grafik die Spielewelt erscheinen lässt. Natürlich wäre ein z.b. Uncharted 2 in FullHD und 8x AA ein Augenschmaus, aber dennoch wäre es nicht das bessere Spiel wie das, was ich eben jetzt in die PS3 einlegen udn zocken kann - auch MGS4 wurde sogar als PS3 exklusives Spiel wegen der Grafik kritisiert, dennoch gehört das Spiel zum Besten, was ich in meiner langen Zeit als Spieler zocken durfte!

Aber eigentlich ist das ganze Geschreibsel hier doch nur Zeitverschwendung: Die Hardliner, welche mit stolz geschwellter Brust vor dem Pc sitzen und gegen Konsolen predigen als wäre die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Plattform eine Religion, kann man nicht weltoffener machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Januar 2011)

> Du bezeichnest RPG, RTS und Point&Klick-Adventures als deine Genres und kaufst dir eine Konsole? Mit über 2.700 Beiträge (zumindest hier im Forum) sollte man doch annehmen, dass du fähig bist Google zu bedienen.



Die Xbox360 kostete damals nur 170 Euro und da hab ich aus Spass eine mitgenommen.



> Dies hätte dir sofort Auskunft darüber gegeben, welche Spiele für die Xbox erhältlich sind und du hättest diesen Fehlkauf vermeiden können. Dieses traumatische Erlebnis scheinst du nun hier aufarbeiten zu müssen (*auf deine Signatur schiel*)



Genau Dr. Freud. Ne, mal im ernst, manche Kommetare find ich einfach sehr witzig. Dass du als Betroffener darüber nicht lachen kannst verstehe ich natürlich. 



> Ich habe im letzten Jahr ein Spiel für Pc gekauft (Bad Company 2) und einen Flugsimulator - sonst gab es nix, was einen Kauf für mich gerechtfertigt hätte. Dafür habe ich mir ca. 10 Games für die PS3 geholt, God of War 3 war das persönliche Highlight in diesem Jahr.



Ich hab mir bestimmt 20 für den PC gekauft: Just Cause 2, Mass Effect 2, Fallout: New Vegas, Bad Company 2, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Starcraft 2, The Book of Unwritten Tales, Divinity II: Flames of Vengeance (Addon) und noch einige mehr (auch welche vom letzte Jahr).

Wobei ich das jetzt nicht sage, weil ich dich übertrumpfen will, sondern weils einfach so ist. 



> Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden und in meinem Fall wäre ich mit dem Pc alleine einfach nicht bedient - ich will spielen!!! Und zwar nicht Crysis oder andere Games welche ich schon mindestens 10 Mal durchgespielt habe sondern neue Games... und da gibs auf der PS3 derzeit einfach viel mehr für mich!



Und für mich leider nicht. Wobei Heavy Rain, Red Dead Redemption und Metal Gear Solid 4 auch für mich sehr gute Titel sind, aber dafür kauf ich mir keine PS3, sondern leih sie mir aus der Videothek. 



> Das Grafikargument sollte man doch mal so sehen: Wer hat auf der E3 damals den Preis für die Beste Grafik gewonnen? Genau, Call of Duty 4 und Crysis auf dem 2. Platz!



Das glaub ich nicht. Quelle? 



> Es geht nun mal nicht darum, wer bessere Texturen/Anti Aliasing/Auflösung/Soft Shadows bietet, sondern wie glaubhaft die Grafik die Spielewelt erscheinen lässt.



Es geht um Art-Design UND um die Technik.



> Aber eigentlich ist das ganze Geschreibsel hier doch nur Zeitverschwendung: Die Hardliner, welche mit stolz geschwellter Brust vor dem Pc sitzen und gegen Konsolen predigen als wäre die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Plattform eine Religion, kann man nicht weltoffener machen.



Nunja, sicher sind hier viele mit ihrem PC verheiratet (ich auch), aber wenns dich stört brauchst du ja nicht in solche Threads reinschauen oder?


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2011)

> Das glaub ich nicht. Quelle?


 
Die beste Grafik der E3 - IGN und Gametrailers.com haben gewählt

Für mich steht jedenfalls außer Frage, welches der beiden Spiele die bessere Grafik hat...

Man muss auch bedenken, dass keines der beiden Spiele damals auf dem Markt war und wirklich objektiv getestet werden konnte; bei Präsentationen kann man auch mit gescripteten Szenen gut punkten

Trotzdem finde ich, dass auch CoD 4 eine sehr gute Grafik bietet, vor allem, wenn man ihren außergewöhnlich geringen Hardwarehunger bedenkt...

Bei CoD4 wird bei der Grafik aber auch wirklich viel mit gescripteten Szenen geblendet und etwa Wasser gibt es erst garnicht (...)


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Januar 2011)

Au Backe


----------



## muertel (3. Januar 2011)

Die Jury hat sich halt beide Titel vorführen lassen und da hat COD4 eben gepunktet - die haben nicht mit der Lupe Texturen abgesucht oder was weiss ich nicht alles getestet. Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt welche Games es zu der Zeit gab war COD4 bezüglich Atmosphäre/Inszenierung schon eine Wucht! Da konnte ein normaler Shooter wie Crysis trotz Bombastgrafik nix dagegen ausrichten und schien im direkten Vergleich eher Schlaftablette zu sein als Hit.


Nur zur Klarstellung,  ich wäre nicht hier im Forum, hätte ich nicht Interesse an PCs - und ich habe für Peripheriegeräte mehr Geld ausgegeben als meine Freunde für ihre PCs (Flugsimulatoren benötigen einiges an Eingabegeräten  ). Also kann ich mich getrost als PC-Enthusiast bezeichnen. Aber PC und Konsole schliessen sich IMO überhaupt nicht aus SOFERN MAN MIT DEN GENRES AUF DER KONSOLE WAS ANFANGEN KANN (nur damit das niemand überliest  ).

@Split99999, kannst du dir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die an PC UND Konsole spielen wollen und damit glücklich sind? Bei mir ersetzt die PS3 auch noch DVD-Player/Blurayplayer, Mediapc etc... als ich in meine Wohnung eingezogen bin hatte ich davon gar nix (gehörte alles meinen Eltern) und der Griff zur PS3 war eigentlich hauptsächlich der, dass ich einen ordentlichen Player brauchte und ab und an mal ein Spielchen wagen (1. Konsole). Mittlerweile spiele ich zwar mehr an der PS3 aber auch nur weil mich dort halt so viele Spiele anmachen - du hast eindeutig gezeigt dass dir der PC mehr bietet also sei glücklich damit (und leihe dir auf jeden Fall mal ne PS3 aus und spiel MGS4  )


----------



## The_Rock (3. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema Grafikaward: Das is das, was ich bereits in nem anderen Thread geschrieben habe. Crysis hat zweifelsohne die beste Grafik - technisch gesehn!
Allerdings haperts an der Präsentation und am Leveldesign. Was nützen mir die besten Texturen, wenn man sie lieblos in ein Level klatscht. Warhead war da schon besser, trotzdem is noch viel Luft nach oben. Und was ich bisher von Crysis 2 gesehn habe, sieht ebenfalls nur "technisch gut" aus. Crytek sollte mal dringend kreative Leute einstellen, sonst werden sie immer den CoDs dieser Welt hinterherhinken.

@Superwip
Na ja, jedem das seine. Ich will in meiner Freizeit einfach nur Spaß haben, und in dem Fall die Spiele spielen, die ich auch wirklich spielen will. Fehlt mir grad noch, dass ich politische und idealistische Werte auch noch in der Spielewelt berücksichtigen muss


----------



## Rizzard (3. Januar 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> (und leihe dir auf jeden Fall mal ne PS3 aus und spiel MGS4  )



Den Tip kann ich weitergeben. Meine schwarze Lady hat sich allein schon wegen diesem einen Titel rentiert.

Mittlerweile aber wird sie nur noch als BluRay-Player genutzt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Januar 2011)

Crysis ist einfach anders als CoD. Eine Präsentation wie in Modern Warfare benötigt enge Schlauchlevels und massenhaft Trigger-Punkte bzw Scripts und das lässt sich gar nicht mit dem (gewollt) relativ freien Gameplay von Crysis vereinbaren. Bei Spielen a la CoD geht die Präsentation sehr zu lasten der spielerischen Freiheit. Das kann man gut finden oder auch nicht, aber ich persönlich find es nicht gut. 

Dass die Texturen von Crysis lieblos ins Level geklatscht sind will ich mal überhört haben.  Modern Warfare sieht sehr gut aus, aber nicht so gut wie Crysis. Mass Effect 2 haben sie 2010 auch den Best-RPG-Award gegeben und das ist nichtmal ein reinrassiges RPG, sondern ein Action-Spiel mit paar RPG-Elementen. In Fallout: New Vegas z.B. steckt viel mehr RPG und das ist nichtmal nominiert. Die Beurteilungsfähgkeiten dieser Jurys sind anscheinend nicht immer objektiv.

Guckt euch doch Crysis an 

Official HD Trailer - Mster Config v3.01 for Crysis on Vimeo

Wer will da ernsthaft Modern Warfare die bessere Grafik attestieren?


----------



## The_Rock (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hätt ja auch für Crysis gestimmt, wenn man mich gefragt hätte 

Gut, es wurde natürlich nicht "lieblos" dahingeklatscht. Was ich damit sagen wollte: Auch wenn es keine Schlauchlevel sind (wobei das auch nicht direkt stimmt, der Schlauch war einfach seeehr viel breiter, man konnte nie wirklich vom Pfad abkommen), kann man die Level abwechselungsreicher gestalten. Den Großteil des Spiels stapf ich einfach nur durchn Dschungel. Das einzige was sich ändert ist seine Farbe (erst grün, dann weiß ).

Man kann jetzt zwar sagen: "Wie soll so ne Dschungel-Insel denn sonst aussehn?" Allerdings haben schon etliche Titel bewiesen, dass man auch aus monotonen Gegenden einiges rausholen kann.

Wie gesagt, ich fand Crysis selbst ganz gut, aber in Sachen Leveldesign ist noch viel Luft nach oben.
Geskriptete Ereignisse gabs übrigens auch in Crysis. Und DIE hätte man durchaus besser präsentieren können. Vor allem der Hauptcharakter (Nomad) blieb einfach zu blass.


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2011)

> Die Jury hat sich halt beide Titel vorführen lassen und da hat COD4 eben gepunktet - die haben nicht mit der Lupe Texturen abgesucht oder was weiss ich nicht alles getestet. Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt welche Games es zu der Zeit gab war COD4 bezüglich Atmosphäre/Inszenierung schon eine Wucht! Da konnte ein normaler Shooter wie Crysis trotz Bombastgrafik nix dagegen ausrichten und schien im direkten Vergleich eher Schlaftablette zu sein als Hit.


 
Das hat aber nichts mit der Grafik zu tun sondern mit der gesamten Ausrichtung des Spiels; in CoD kämpft man unter ständigem, zumindestens psychologischem Zeitdruck gegen nicht endenwollende Gegnerwellen in stark gescripteten Schlauchlevels mit Kriegsszenario

In Crysis dagegen ist man meist alleine, manchmal in einer kleinen Gruppe, von der man aber kaum abhängig ist und kann die Geographie der alles andere als linearen Levels sowie die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten seines Waffenarsenals und des Nanosuits nutzen um auf verschiedensten Wegen ans Ziel zu kommen; auch gibt es keine endlosen Gegnerschaaren, die erst enden, wenn man den nächsten Kontrollpunkt erreicht hat, man kann also etwa vorher ein halbes gegnerisches Lager wegsnipern bevor man richtig zur Sache geht

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass CoD jetzt unbedingt schlecht ist aber man kann CoD in dieser Hinsicht nicht unbedingt mit Crysis vergleichen, mir persönlich gefällt Crysis hier wesentlich besser



> Zum Thema Grafikaward: Das is das, was ich bereits in nem anderen Thread geschrieben habe. Crysis hat zweifelsohne die beste Grafik - technisch gesehn!
> Allerdings haperts an der Präsentation und am Leveldesign. Was nützen mir die besten Texturen, wenn man sie lieblos in ein Level klatscht. Warhead war da schon besser, trotzdem is noch viel Luft nach oben. Und was ich bisher von Crysis 2 gesehn habe, sieht ebenfalls nur "technisch gut" aus. Crytek sollte mal dringend kreative Leute einstellen, sonst werden sie immer den CoDs dieser Welt hinterherhinken.



Auch hier: ich verstehe nicht, wieso immer an dem Leveldesign, an der landschaftlichen Vielfalt, der Story und dem Gameplay von Crysis herumgemäkelt wird...

Leveldesign- so wie ich es haben will: offen, mit viel spielerischer und taktischer Freiheit; so ist es etwa zum Teil möglich sich an ganzen Levelabschnitten vorbeizuschleichen oder diese schlicht zu umschwimmen, und alleine die schiere Größe bei gleichzeitigem enormen Detailreichtum der Levels ist in Crysis einfach beeindruckend; kein vergleich zu den relativ kurzen Schlauchlevels in CoD

Landschaftliche Vielfalt- Eine tropische Insel mit Dschungel, Grasland, Plantagen, Dörfern, Strand, Flüssen und Meer, eine Eislandschaft, dazu noch Minen und Bunker sowie Schiffe und deren Inneres, dazu noch das Alienraumschiff mit Schwerelosigkeit und das ganze auch noch in diversesten Wetterlagen zu diversesten Tageszeiten- was will man mehr?

Story- sie könnte vielleicht besser sein, ich finde sie aber nicht schlecht, besser als bei manch anderem Spiel und ganz konkret auch nicht schlechter als die von CoD...

Gameplay- das Gameplay von Crysis halte ich für absolut großartig und richtungsweisend, mindestens so wie die Grafik; da wäre einerseits der Nanosuit mit seinen völlig neuen Möglichkeiten, dann noch das innovative Waffensystem, dass ich für das beste halte, das ich kenne (bei den meisten Shootern beschränkt sich das Waffensystem ja auf nachladen, zielen und abdrücken...) dazu kommt noch das Fahrzeugsystem, dass sich, obwohl es praktisch eine Nebenrolle spielt nicht vor anderen Spielen zu verstecken braucht; auch die Gameplayphysik (zerstörbare Umgebung) ist bis heute absolut zeitgemäß und nur von wenigen Spielen übertroffen wobei sie gleichzeitig erstaunlich hardwareschonend ist



> Gut, es wurde natürlich nicht "lieblos" dahingeklatscht. Was ich damit sagen wollte: Auch wenn es keine Schlauchlevel sind (wobei das auch nicht direkt stimmt, der Schlauch war einfach seeehr viel breiter, man konnte nie wirklich vom Pfad abkommen), kann man die Level abwechselungsreicher gestalten. Den Großteil des Spiels stapf ich einfach nur durchn Dschungel. Das einzige was sich ändert ist seine Farbe (erst grün, dann weiß ).
> 
> Man kann jetzt zwar sagen: "Wie soll so ne Dschungel-Insel denn sonst aussehn?" Allerdings haben schon etliche Titel bewiesen, dass man auch aus monotonen Gegenden einiges rausholen kann.


 
Wie gesagt: viel weniger Schlauch geht nichtmehr...



> Den Großteil des Spiels stapf ich einfach nur durchn Dschungel. Das einzige was sich ändert ist seine Farbe (erst grün, dann weiß ).


Was willst du denn noch? Wie gesagt: in Crysis gibt es einiges an landschaftlicher Vielfalt... mein einziger Kritikpunkt in dieser Hinsicht: es hätte nach dem letzten Level weitergehen sollen 



> Wie gesagt, ich fand Crysis selbst ganz gut, aber in Sachen Leveldesign ist noch viel Luft nach oben.
> Geskriptete Ereignisse gabs übrigens auch in Crysis. Und DIE hätte man durchaus besser präsentieren können. Vor allem der Hauptcharakter (Nomad) blieb einfach zu blass.


 
Das stimmt vielleicht; allerdings ist es denke ich durchaus gewollt, dass man fast nichts über die Vergangenheit und Herkunft des Charakters erfährt da das so der eigenen Phantasie überlassen bleibt... 

In Warhead wurde das aber sowieso geändert


Meiner Meinung nach ist Crysis der bis heute beste Singelplayershooter überhaupt und auch im Multiplayer macht es eine wirklich gute Figur

Freilich gibt es hier und da einige Kritikpunkte aber wo gibt es die nicht?


----------



## The_Rock (4. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Leveldesign- so wie ich es haben will: offen, mit viel spielerischer und taktischer Freiheit; so ist es etwa zum Teil möglich sich an ganzen Levelabschnitten vorbeizuschleichen oder diese schlicht zu umschwimmen,



Viele Freiheiten hat man eigentlich nur am Anfang. Später (wenn man vom Strand wegkommt), ist es nicht mehr so weit her mit der Freiheit. Als ich z.B. mitten im Wald von Koreanern gejagt wurde, hab ich diese versucht zu umgehn -> ging nicht! Der "Schlauch" war genau an dieser Stelle ziemlich eng. Oft macht einem auch die dämliche KI einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Crysis bietet mehr Freiheiten als CoD, das stimmt. Aber soo offen wie oft angepriesen, ist die Welt auch nicht. Man wird oft genug auf einen bestimmten Weg, bzw eine bestimmte Situation hineingezwängt. Was aber auch irgendwie logisch ist. Schließlich orientiert sich Crysis nicht an einem RPG wie Fallout 
Aber stimmt schon. Mehr Freiheit geht für so ne Art Shooter kaum.



> und alleine die schiere Größe bei gleichzeitigem enormen Detailreichtum der Levels ist in Crysis einfach beeindruckend; kein vergleich zu den relativ kurzen Schlauchlevels in CoD



Den Detailreichtum hab ich nie angezweifelt, aber...



> Landschaftliche Vielfalt- Eine tropische Insel mit Dschungel, Grasland, Plantagen, Dörfern, Strand, Flüssen und Meer, eine Eislandschaft, dazu noch Minen und Bunker sowie Schiffe und deren Inneres, dazu noch das Alienraumschiff mit Schwerelosigkeit und das ganze auch noch in diversesten Wetterlagen zu diversesten Tageszeiten- was will man mehr?



...eben das seh ich anders! Das klingt zwar alles super, aber im Endeffekt bleibt ne Dschungellandschaft ne Dschungellandschaft! Dass hier und da Wasser ist, die Palmen auch mal kurz Dörfern und Feldern weichen, sind für mich im Endeffekt nur Details! Ich will nicht nur Abwechslung im Detail, ich will auch spielerische Abwechslung!
Das Eislevel fand ich richtig gut. Dazu das Raumschiff und die Mine (die jedoch viel zu kurz ausfallen, verglichen mit den Dschungellevels). Das is mir im Endeffekt zu wenig. 80% des Spiels spiel ich trotzdem auf gleiche Weise.

Half Life 2 hat z.B. gezeigt, wie man ne zusammenhängende Story (auch wenn sie noch so dünn ist ) in abwechslungsreiche Levels reinpackt. Jeder Abschnitt spielt sich anders, fühlt sich anders an. Die Schlachten in der Stadt, Dörfern, im Untergrund, Kanalisation, Ravenholm (Geisterstadt), Brücke, Strand, Baugebiet, überschwemmter Hafen, Alien-Turm, usw.... und jede Umgebung hat seinen eigenen Spielstil (durch die Eigenschaften der Umgebung und unterschiedlicher Gegner und Waffen). 
Und diese Abwechslung fehlt mir einfach in Crysis. Die Dörfer und Plantagen sind einfach nur kurze "Intermezzos". Sie hätten ganze Abschnitte draus machen sollen.
CoD macht das ganz anders, und wirft einen Spieler von Szenario zu Szenario. Da is Abwechslung zwar garantiert, allerdings find ich das auch nicht soo optimal (weil da letztendlich der Zusammenhang fehlt).



> Story- sie könnte vielleicht besser sein, ich finde sie aber nicht schlecht, besser als bei manch anderem Spiel und ganz konkret auch nicht schlechter als die von CoD...



Die Story find ich eigentlich garnicht mal so schlecht. Weiß garnicht warum da immer alle drauf rumhacken. Dieses "nicht schon wieder Aliens" Gelaber find ich ebenso ausgelutscht. Wieso haben die bei Mass Effect nicht gemeckert? Da warens doch auch schon wieder Aliens, und bei Dead Space warens sogar Alien-Zombies (gleich zwei Klischees) 
Ich mein, was sollte man sonst nehmen? Nazis? Russen? (Klischee Nr 3 und 4 )
Wie ich bereits erwähnte: Story gut, Präsentation schlecht. Es kam nicht wirklich "spannend" rüber. Die Cutscenes wirkten irgendwie belanglos (wenn auch technisch perfekt!). Wenn man mit den Charakteren nicht mitfühlen kann, isses einem auch egal wenn die drauf gehn. Das macht jeden guten "Film" zunichte 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei einer besseren Präsentation/Inszenierung der Story, auch kaum einer sich darüber aufgeregt hätte.



> Gameplay- cut



Da stimm ich dir größtenteils zu 
Das Ballern hat in Crysis sehr viel Spaß gemacht 
Zumindest hier hat man sehr viel Abwechslung!




> Wie gesagt: viel weniger Schlauch geht nichtmehr...


... wär ja auch eher kontraproduktiv. Dann hätte man darüber gemeckert, dass man sich verirrt und die Einsatzziele nicht mehr findet  
Schließlich ist Crysis auch nur ein "normaler" Shooter mit sehr vielen Freiheiten.




> Das stimmt vielleicht; allerdings ist es denke ich durchaus gewollt, dass man fast nichts über die Vergangenheit und Herkunft des Charakters erfährt da das so der eigenen Phantasie überlassen bleibt...



Na jaaa, dann muss aber auch das drumherum stimmen. Gordon Freeman (Half Life) hat nie ein Wort gesprochen, und ist heute trotzdem ne Kultfigur, weil man durch die Interaktion mit anderen Leuten einiges über ihn erfährt. 
In Crysis hieß es immer nur "Nomad tu dies, Nomad tu das"... und das eben in direktem militärischem "Befehls-Slang". Da kommt eben nicht so viel...wie kann man das ausdrücken... Persönlichkeit... Symphatie rüber? Ich hoffe du verstehst in etwa was ich meine 

Wie ich bereits sagte: Ich fand Crysis generell sehr gut, aber eben nicht so "nahezu perfekt", wie die Presse es dargestellt hat. Da war der Hype und die Erwartungshaltung im Endeffekt doch zu groß. Ist sicher auch mit ein Grund, warum viele Spieler am Ende enttäuscht waren.

Warhead hat nen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht. Ich hoffe Crytek macht mit Crysis 2 noch nen weiteren Schritt, dann bin ich auch restlos zufrieden 

Edit: Ähh... irgendwie sind wir hier extrem OffTopic, kann das sein?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2011)

Crytek macht mit Crysis 2 auch einen weiteren Schritt und zwar in Richtung Konsole.


----------



## Udem (4. Januar 2011)

Wieso macht denn Crysis ein weiteren Schritt in Richtung Konsole? Ich finde, dass man Ego-Shooter garnicht auf der Konsole spielen kann, man sondern dafür extra eine Maus braucht und wer mir jetzt mit "Kauf dir eine Maus oder eine Tastatur für deine Konsole" kommt, ist doch auch auf dem falschen Dampfer. Wenn man sich eine Tastatur und/oder eine Maus für die Konsole kauft, dann unterscheidet sich die Konsole von dem Pc nur noch von der Soft- und Hardware.


----------



## blaidd (4. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> schon alleine aus politischen Gründen kommt der Kauf von Konsolenspielen für mich daher nicht in Frage, Konsolenspieler schaden der Spieleplattform PC mehr als Raubkopierer.




Ich kaufe seit fast 20 Jahren regelmäßig PC-Spiele. Und das durchaus oft. Dafür hier rumzumärtyrern sehe ich aber nicht ein. Ich hab früher auch Gameboy und (S)NES gespielt, den PC gibt's trotzdem noch.



> Okay, wenn jemand unbedingt das Konsolenexklusive Spiel XY zocken will soll er es von mir aus samt Konsole kaufen aber ich würde das weder jemals selbst tun noch befürworten


Wieviele Leute kaufen sich eine ansonsten völlig unterforderte Grafikkarte wegen EINEM Spiel? Crysis anyone? Metro 2033 mayhaps? AquaNox? (Geforce 3)^^

...da gehöre ich aber durchaus auch dazu. Ist aber tatsächlich mindestens genauso teuer und nicht weniger bescheuert.




> so kenne ich etwa niemanden mit der angeblich so beliebten Wii und auch niemanden, der, soweit er überhaupt spielt, das nicht (auch) am PC tut...


Wir waren in meine Freundeskreis auch alle mal elitäre PC-Spieler. DOS forever! und mit Gravis Ultrasounds...  Starke PCs haben wir alle immer noch. Die meisten besitzen aber eben mittlerweile auch eine oder auch drei Konsolen...
Ich kenne jemanden in meinem Freundeskreis mit Wii... Neben den Mädels u.a. unseren größten PC-Nerd; trotzdem war er der erste, der sich eine Xbox (die alte) zugelegt hat, hatte auch N64 und Dreamcast und hat mich gleich auch noch infiziert. Ach ja, Doktor der Informatik, btw.


Ist natürlich löblich, wenn du dich politisch für den PC einsetzt, find ich wirklich gut. Mehr davon. Aber ich bin z.B. für sowas einfach nicht geschaffen... Ich bin chronisch gelangweilt; d.h. ich gehe auch mal unter der Woche feiern, jobbe in einem Club (Cocktails ftw), fahre Motorräder zu Schrott und reiße Mädels auf, die 10 Jünger als ich sind... (was immer noch legal ist, btw) und spiele eben auch auf der Konsole...
Sag bescheid wenn ihr die Waffenlager erstürmt habt und Barrikaden baut, dann bin ich wieder dabei 

[EDIT:] Hoppla ich sehe grad, du kommst aus Wien... der Gag zündet dann wohl nicht.



> Freilich konkurrieren der PC und die Konsolen auch bei Exklusivtiteln


Ich meinte aus persönlicher Sicht... God of War spielt man eben auf der PS. Vergleichbares gibt es nicht auf dem PC. Selbstverständlich konkurrieren sie aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2011)

Udem schrieb:


> Wieso macht denn Crysis ein weiteren Schritt in Richtung Konsole?


Weil Crysis 2 auch für Konsolen erscheint. 

Ach ja, ich zocke auch auf der Wii, weil es auch da gute Spiele gibt.


----------



## Udem (4. Januar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Weil Crysis 2 auch für Konsolen erscheint.



Ach so meinst du das xD . Dachte du meinst, dass es extra für Konsolen optimiert wurde, ach ich habe blöd gedacht ^^ .

*Der Uhrzeit die Schuld gib*


----------



## kazzig (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir im Oktober 2010 eine Xbox 360 zugelegt und seitdem steht sie als Staubfänger im TV-Rack - schade eigentlich, aber der PC ist bei mir einfach im Mittelpunkt des Geschehens und jedes Mal, wenn ich an meine Xbox denke, stellt sich die gleiche Frage:
*Warum jetzt die Konsole einschalten, wenn du gemütlich alles am PC machen kannst?*
Ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach kein Typ für Konsolen. Man muss gewisse Dinge manchmal so akzeptieren wie sie sind.

Ob jetzt die Konsole oder der PC besser ist, ist eigentlich Jacke wie Hose.
So lange derjenige, der davor sitzt, Spaß an der Unterhaltung hat, ist nichts verkehrt 
Und darauf kommt es ja am Ende schlussendlich an!


----------



## blaidd (4. Januar 2011)

kazzig schrieb:


> *Warum jetzt die Konsole einschalten, wenn du gemütlich alles am PC machen kannst?*



Vielleicht hab ich aber Bock auf ne Runde Demon's Souls... das kann man eben nicht am PC machen. Sonst hätte ich auch keine Konsolen... Und gemütlich sitzenbleiben kann ich dabei auch noch.  Nur zwei Knöpfchen drücken (PS3+Monitor) und Gamepad in die Hand nehmen...

[EDIT:] Vielleicht solltest du mal was richtig "konsoliges" ausprobieren... zum Beispiel ein richtiges Japano-Rollenspiel (z.B. Eternal Sonata [Vorsicht: Kulturschock]) oder was ordentlich arcadiges (Vanquish, Bayonetta, etc.) oder vielleicht ein anständiges Action-Adventure (Castlevania)


----------



## we3dm4n (4. Januar 2011)

Oder gemütlich ein schönes Strategiespiel wie Halo Wars spielen - dabei schön unter der Decke auf dem Bett liegen und alles mit einem Controller kontrollieren.


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2011)

> Oder gemütlich ein schönes Strategiespiel wie Halo Wars spielen - dabei schön unter der Decke auf dem Bett liegen und alles mit einem Controller kontrollieren.



Wenn man wirklich ernsthaft ein RTS Spiel auf der Konsole spielen will...


----------



## boyka (4. Januar 2011)

so eine bescheuerte umfrage.

warum nicht gleich:

nvidia vs. ATI/AMD
intel vs. AMD
plasma vs. lcd
kaffe vs. kakao
raucher vs. nicht raucher
auto fahrer vs. bus fahrer
tag vs. nacht


das auf einer seite, die meist alle nur ein PC haben



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> So eine Umfrage ist meines Erachtens Sinnlos, weil jedes System Vorteile hat. Man sollte eine Konsole und nen PC haben, dann hat man nur Vorteile


----------



## we3dm4n (5. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich ernsthaft ein RTS Spiel auf der Konsole spielen will...


Ich vergass...du kannst das natürlich super beurteilen, da du *beides* besitzt...not


----------



## tickymick (5. Januar 2011)

[x] PC
Warum ist eigentlich ganz einfach, da keine der aktuellen Konsolen mich reizt.
Wii: Mag ja ab und zu ganz spaßig sein, aber insgesamt viel zu casual und ne schlimme Grafik
Xbox 360: Gibt eigentlich keine Xbox exklusiven Spiele, die für mich den Kauf rechtfertigen würden.
PS3: Hab ich mir überlegt, aber vorallem wegen der BluRay Funktion, scheiterte dann jedoch an diversen Faktoren: Ich hab kein Fernseh der HD untersützt, somit sind BluRays im Moment uninteressant für mich und der hohe Spiele Preis, zumal es nur wenige für mich interessante Titel gibt.



blaidd schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal was richtig  "konsoliges" ausprobieren... zum Beispiel ein richtiges  Japano-Rollenspiel (z.B. Eternal Sonata [Vorsicht: Kulturschock]) oder  was ordentlich arcadiges (Vanquish, Bayonetta, etc.) oder vielleicht ein  anständiges Action-Adventure (Castlevania)


Dann muss er sich aber eine ältere Konsole zulegen, denn wirklich vernünftige Japano Rpgs gibt es auf den aktuellen Konsolen nur eine Handvoll.

Zum Thema RTS: Jeder einigermaßen gute RTS Spieler der schonmal ein RTS auf der Konsole gespielt hat, wird dir sagen dass eine Maus und eine Tastatur nicht durch das Gamepad ersetzt werden können. Das Halo RTS ist mMn selbst wenn man von der Steuerung absieht, kein gutes RTS. Außerdem braucht jemand der viel Wert auf RTS legt einfach einen PC, denn die Auswahl an RTS SPielen für die Konsole ist einfach schlecht.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (5. Januar 2011)

ziemlich eindeutig


----------



## blaidd (5. Januar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> ziemlich eindeutig



Wahrscheinlich. Aber Ich z.B. habe überhaupt nicht abgestimmt, da keiner der Punkte auf mich zutrifft. Gäbe es einen Punkt für PC+Konsole, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## shred (5. Januar 2011)

Also spielen kommt für mich nur auf einer Konsole in Frage (nur in wenigen Ausnahmen auch mal der Rechner um Bleistift für Diablo2, WarcraftIII, StarCraft, Gothic 1+2 )

Ob PS3 oder Xbox muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Beides sehr gute Konsolen mit guten Games. Wenn die Games einen mehr bei Sony ansprechen: ab zu Sony. Wenn man eher die Spiele für die MS Konsole mag, dann ab zu MS.

Warum Konsole? Ich mag diese "einfachheit". Nach der Arbeit 'ne Coke holen, PS3 anmachen und eine Runde spielen. Mehr verlange/erwarte ich auch nicht von einer Konsole. Vorteil bei der PS3: BluRay.


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2011)

> Ich vergass...du kannst das natürlich super beurteilen, da du beides besitzt...not


 
Ich habe tatsächlich noch nie ein RTS Spiel auf einer Konsole gespielt oder kenne irgendwen, der ein RTS Spiel auf einer Konsole hätte...

Aber ich kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man ein herkömmliches RTS Spiel mit Controller auch nur ansatzweise so gut spielen kann wie am PC... vielleicht ein reines Aufbauspiel wie Sim City

Halo Wars ist dabei natürlich ein Spezialfall da es explizit für die Konsole entwickelt wurde (ich kenne aber kein einziges anderes RTS Spiel, auf das das zutrifft...); das kann ich auch wirklich nicht beurteilen, kann mir aber auch hier nicht vorstellen, dass es sich mit Controller so effektiv steuern lässt wie ein vergleichbares Spiel mit Maus und Tastatur; diverse Kritiken -wohlgemerkt von Konsolenseiten- geben mir hier recht...

Test: Xbox 360: Halo Wars - Test | Wertung | Strategie | GamePRO.de



> Navigationsprobleme bei hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad...


 
Abgesehen davon wird die Steuerung aber relativ gut bewertet... 
-> jedenfalls trotzdem kein Spiel, wegen dem ich mir jetzt eine XBox kaufen werde...

Und abgesehen davon kenne ich kein konsolenexklusives RTS Spiel... und alle auch am PC verfügbaren lassen sich dort midestens genauso besser steuern wie Egoshooter; wobei man am PC freilich auch ein Gamepad verwenden kann, wenn man das unbedingt will- und ja, spätestens mit Zusatztreiber auch in RTS Spielen, die nie dafür vorgesehen waren



> Warum Konsole? Ich mag diese "einfachheit". Nach der Arbeit 'ne Coke holen, PS3 anmachen und eine Runde spielen. Mehr verlange/erwarte ich auch nicht von einer Konsole. Vorteil bei der PS3: BluRay.


 
Das kannst du, wie gesagt auf einem PC auch haben... inklusive BluRay

Immer dieses Vorurteil, PC = Schreibtisch, Konsole = Wohnzimmer


----------



## The_Rock (5. Januar 2011)

Kommt auch drauf an welche RTS-Vorlieben man hat. Langsamere/gemütlichere Spiele sollten schon gehn, aber sowas wie Starcraft 2 (wo viel Micromanagement erforderlich ist), könnt ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Da komm ich ja grad so mit der Maus hinterher


----------



## GHOT (5. Januar 2011)

adler93 schrieb:


> ..... da die Spiele mit einer PS3 z.B immer in FullHD in guter Grafik ruckelfrei laufen....... eine Konsole für das reine Spielevergnügen im Wohnzimmer.




Nein! Ich habe eine PS3 und kann allen unwissenden sagen schaut mal auf die Spielverpackung eines PS3 Spieles. Dort werdet ihr lesen können in welcher Auflösung das Spiel max ausgegeben wird. Meist nur in 720, also nicht immer FUllHD! Dann gab es Spiele die voller Bugs sind, welche bis heute nicht behoben wurde. Die Grafik einer XBox auf `nem 42" ist nach meiner Meinung Grauenvoll. Das macht die PS3 etwas besser kann aber nicht mit meinem PC "Wert ca 900€" mithalten.

Ich habe ne PS3 und nen PC sowie nen Laptop. Die PS3 ist gut um mit ein paar Freunden zu zocken. Auch der Move Controller ist ne schöne sache. Aber alleine Zocke ich lieber mit Tastatur und Maus sowie geile Grafik am PC.
Unterwegs ne PS3 aufklappen und loszocken geht natürlich auch nicht da ist der Laptop die bessere sache


----------



## we3dm4n (6. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich noch nie ein RTS Spiel auf einer Konsole gespielt oder kenne irgendwen, der ein RTS Spiel auf einer Konsole hätte...
> ...



Es war so klar. Die meisten Gegner haben *nie* beide Seiten ausprobiert bzw. auf lange Sicht gespielt und geben dann immer solche Kommentare ab. Holt euch erstmal die jeweiligen Systeme bevor ihr euch darüber auslasst...

GamePro ist auch ein sooo tolles Magazin - sich mit sowas zu brüsten und seine Argumentation unterstützen zu wollen ist einfach nur lächerlich, zumal die Bedienung eher gelobt wird als getadelt. Die "erschwerte Bedienung bei erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad" ist völliger Quatsch, einfach eine Sache der Übung - sowas braucht man bei jedem Spiel...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Januar 2011)

Nun es wird erwähnt hier beschweren sich nur welche die nur den PC kennen.
ICH habe eine XBOX360 und PS2 UND mein Geliebten PC
bevorzugen tue ich eigenldlich nur meinen Pc.
Aus jahrelangen erfahrung weiss ich das Konsolen ein Ablaufdatum haben.und da liegt das problem.
Im grunde ist es mir schnuppe ,womit ich mich unterhalte PC oder Konsole,aber bei den Konsolen ist man nicht sicher ob ein Spiel bei der nächsten generation von Konsolen noch läuft !
Beim PC ist das in etwa noch möglich, notfalls mit einen Zweitbetriebsystem aber es geht.
Bei der PS3 ist es so das kein PS2 Spiel mehr läuft,bei der xbox360 war es am anfang auch so,und ist noch teilweise so.
Bei der PS3 wird sehr wahrscheinlich bei der PS4 die PS3 Spiele nicht gehen,ob die PS2 Spiele jemals auf neueren Konsolen laufen ist fraglich.
Bei der PS1 war dies nicht tragisch ,weil Kompaktible mit PS2.
Nintedo macht es richtig und bietet die alten Spiele von allen Nintendo geräten im online store an.was auch dreist ist,nochmal für ein altes Spiel zu zahlen aber immerhin,die Spiele sind nicht verloren.
Beim PC ist es vollkommen möglich alle jemals erschienende Spiele auf neuen PC an laufen zu bekommen,es fehlen nur kleinigkeiten.Etwa wie die GPU virtualisierung,sehr wichtig und einen virtuellen PC mit Directx schnittstelle sowie grafikkarten emu (da würde die GPU virtualisierung erheblich helfen.)

Nun was rege ich mich auf ,der grund ist ich habe eine XBOX360 und einen PS2 bei beiden weiss ich nicht ,ob ich noch ersatzteile bekomme in 5 Jahren.Bei der PS3 sieht es nicht anders aus.Was ist dann mit den Exklusiv Spieln wie etwa ratched and Clank,Timesplitters,God of war, Metal gears solid ,gears of war 2 condemned 2 dead rising vanguisch, usw


----------



## Veltrinator (6. Januar 2011)

na ganz klar PC


----------



## muertel (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn wirklich jemand die alten PS2 Spiele zocken will, dann kann man sich ja ne PS2 holen (gibs ja extrem günstig)... weiters hat man die Möglichkeit, auf der ersten PS3 auch PS2 Spiele zu spielen.

Dann werden noch PS2-Klassiker neu aufgelegt und mit HD-Grafik versehen (Auflösung hoch, HUD neu überarbeitet) und günstig angeboten, siehe GOD of War Collection für PS3. Die PS1 Spiele kann man auf jeder Playstation 3 spielen, kann man sich ganz einfach aus dem PSN laden 

Mir ists ehrlich gesagt egal, ob die PS4 meine PS3 Games abspielen kann oder nicht - die 299€ für die PS3 haben sich mehr als gelohnt und ich werde mir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch die PS4 kaufen - einfach wegen den Exklusivtiteln. Und wenn ich mal God of War 3 spielen will aktiviere ich die "alte" PS3 (obwohl es wohl nicht dazu kommen wird, Freizeit ist spärlich wenn man mal arbeitet und man hat nicht dauernd Zeit, alte Games wieder und wieder durchzuspielen -auch wenn mich bestimmte Spiele reizen, es fehlt einfach die Zeit).


Mit Konsole UND PC bin ich mehr als bedient


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2011)

Ich finde, das Angebot an relativ aktuellen Spielen ist stets gross genug, da braucht man keine alten Schinken zocken.


----------



## Namitu (6. Januar 2011)

Au weia - hier is ja die Suppe echt mies am dampfen 

Also ich bin Grundsätzlich PC Freak/Fan schon allein aus dem Grund weil mein Game (WOW) nur auf nem PC rennt. 

Mit den Jahren hab ich dann auch immer mehr gefallen am "Modden/Basteln" gefunden...(PCGH-Forum ist schuld)  ....

...aber ich möchte nur mal einen kleinen Aspekt in den Raum werfen...mal abgesehen von Modden und WOW...es gibt so gut wie alle wichtigen Spiele vom PC doch auch für Xbox und Co....und mit denen kann man 4-5 Jahre lang auch neu erscheinende Titel zocken...und das für Rund 300,-€ + Games....

beim PC allerdings...muss man alle 1-2 Jahre Graka, Prozzi usw den aktuellen "Anforderungen" anpassen...und um nen vernünftigen Gamer PC zu haben investiert man zwischen 500 und 600,-€ + Games...und halt nach 1-2 Jahren nochmal dat aufrüsten??!!!!!??

Seh ich das falsch?

Aber seitdem ich mal die Xbox 360 bei nem Bekannten "Testen" durfte...steht für mich fest...

PC: für WOW, Inet, Office, Musik usw...
und die Xbox360 muss auch noch her...für´s gemütliche Daddeln im Wohnzimmer...


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Januar 2011)

> Nun was rege ich mich auf ,der grund ist ich habe eine XBOX360 und einen PS2 bei beiden weiss ich nicht ,ob ich noch ersatzteile bekomme in 5 Jahren.


Wie es bei der Box aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber die PS2 ist vor nicht langer Zeit erst in Brasilien eingeführt worden, also sollte es bei den Ersatzteilen keine Probleme geben.


----------



## we3dm4n (6. Januar 2011)

Genau so ist es, nur weil sich der Postverfasser wohl nicht mit der Beschaffung auskennt. Ersatzteile wird man noch in einigen Jahren in so einigen asiatischen Shops erwerben können.


----------



## blaidd (6. Januar 2011)

tickymick schrieb:


> wirklich vernünftige Japano Rpgs gibt es auf den aktuellen Konsolen nur eine Handvoll.




Naja, sooo viele gute gab's auch nicht auf der PS2. Und ein paar ordentliche gibt's auch diese Generation.

Eternal Sonata:
YouTube - Eternal Sonata - Trailer - TGS 2008 - PS3/Xbox360

Das Game find ich zum Beispiel ziemlich genial. Wunderschöne Cel-Shading Optik, klasse Musik (überhaupt ein zentrales Thema, spielt immerhin in der Traumwelt des sterbenden Chopin -> DAS ist mal ein einfallsreiches Szenario) und hat ein richtig gutes Kampfsystem.

Tales of Vesperia:
YouTube - Tales of Vesperia Trailer HD 720p

Lost Odyssey:
YouTube - Lost Odyssey trailer in HD! (720p)

Resonace of Fate:
YouTube - Resonance of Fate - Official Trailer [HD]

Star Ocean - The Last Hope:
YouTube - Star Ocean: The Last Hope - Trailer

und natürlich Final Fantasy XIII:
YouTube - Final Fantasy XIII International X10 Trailer [HD]


Lange noch nicht alle und alle (auch) auf der Xbox360... gibt durchaus mehr als nur eine Handvoll


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2011)

Ich kenn kein einziges davon. Fand die Japano-RPGs auch immer befremdlich.


----------



## UltraGraniat (7. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich kenn kein einziges davon. Fand die Japano-RPGs auch immer befremdlich.




Ich muss aber auch ganz erlich sagen, dass ein großteil solcher Japano-RPG's eher was für japanische Schülmädchen sind, so kommt es mir zumindist vor denn auf Dauer finden es Konsolenhelden echt abturnend irgendwelche extrem-Chibbifiguren in putziger Comicgrafik zu zocken oder wieder irgendwelche Anime-Grafiken usw. nonstop zu sehen und diese dann auch noch durch ein weiteres: Held wird gestrandeet, findet Fruende, besiegt Dämon und wird Held der Welt - Spiel zu knechten.

Zwar sind Spiele wie FF XIII eine Ausnahme (wobeiauch dort das ein oder andere ins Auge fällt) aber ich glaube, dass es schon so seinen Grund hat wieso selbst ich ein Type der eher Ego-Shooter meidete um RPG's zu zocken, dann doch lieber Ego-Shooter spiele und die Finger von dem Japano-RPG's lasse.

Das ist natürlich meine Meinung und erwarte daher auch ne Menge Kritik


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Januar 2011)

Was gibt's denn bei Shootern großartig an Abwechslung?
Ein paar Ausnahmen ändern nichts dran, dass das ein Multiplayer-Genre ist. 

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass Japano-RPG's hauptsächlich in Japan verkauft werden.


----------



## Hangwire (7. Januar 2011)

Ich finde das Spielen an der Playstation einfach gemütlicher und unkomplizerter. Man muss nix installieren und kann sich einfach auf die Couch schmeißen und zurücklehnen.


----------



## ThePlayer (7. Januar 2011)

Konsolen sind für Partys oder zocken mit Freunden etc. gut, aber für mehr nicht was der Versuch Linux auf die PS2 zu bringen, bewiesen hat.


----------



## UltraGraniat (7. Januar 2011)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Konsolen sind für Partys oder zocken mit Freunden etc. gut, aber für mehr nicht was der Versuch Linux auf die PS2 zu bringen, bewiesen hat.




Nicht jedes Spiel ist so, denn z.B Borderlands amcht auch alleine Laune  oder N3 oder sowas.

Es ist aber immer geiler es im Multiplayer zu zocken.

Das gleiche gillt auch  für den PC.


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2011)

> Ich finde das Spielen an der Playstation einfach gemütlicher und unkomplizerter. Man muss nix installieren und kann sich einfach auf die Couch schmeißen und zurücklehnen.



Ist es so schwer ein Spiel zu installieren?

Dafür kannst du ein Spiel am PC auch herunterladen, etwa über STEAM und musst es nichtmal im RL kaufen, wenn du so viel Wert auf einfachheit legst; viele Spiele kann man am PC desweiteren auch ohne CD/DVD spielen was auch einfacher ist und auch die Ladezeiten sind viel schneller

Und wie schon oft gesagt: Am TV, mit Controller zocken ist mit einem PC genauso möglich wie mit einer Konsole...



> Konsolen sind für Partys oder zocken mit Freunden etc. gut



Ja, einen vernünftigen Splitscreen Modus gibt es am PC leider viel zu selten...

Aber auch nicht nie, siehe:  Pc Split Screen - Games

Aber Splitscreen ist sowieso nur die im Zweifel schlechtere Alternative zu einer LAN...

Allgemein ist das aber auch nicht unbedingt ein nativer Vorteil der Konsolen sondern ebenfalls nur ein Vorteil der Konsolenspiele...



> Nicht jedes Spiel ist so, denn z.B Borderlands amcht auch alleine Laune oder N3 oder sowas.



Freilich gibt es auch Konsolenspiele, die man alleine zocken kann aber das geht am PC besser (nicht zuletzt auch in Borderlands)


----------



## zøtac (7. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer ein Spiel zu installieren?
> 
> Dafür kannst du ein Spiel am PC auch herunterladen, etwa über STEAM und musst es nichtmal im RL kaufen, wenn du so viel Wert auf einfachheit legst; viele Spiele kann man am PC desweiteren auch ohne CD/DVD spielen was auch einfacher ist und auch die Ladezeiten sind viel schneller
> 
> Und wie schon oft gesagt: Am TV, mit Controller zocken ist mit einem PC genauso möglich wie mit einer Konsole...


Höhö, Steam war einer der Hauptgründe für Mich den PC als Spiele Plattform auf zu geben 
Ist aber wohl eher persönliches empfinden...



> Freilich gibt es auch Konsolenspiele, die man alleine zocken kann aber das geht am PC besser (nicht zuletzt auch in Borderlands)


DU kannst sie am PC besser zocken, du darfst nicht von dir auf alle anderen schließen.


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2011)

> Höhö, Steam war einer der Hauptgründe für Mich den PC als Spiele Plattform auf zu geben
> Ist aber wohl eher persönliches empfinden...



Steam als DRM Plattform finde ich zwar auch gefährlich, Steam als Olineshop interressiert mich persönlich auch nicht aber man muss ihn von der verwendung als DRM Plattform trennen; und für jemanden, der so viel Wert auf "Einfachheit" legt, dass er nichmal mehr Spiele installieren will ist Steam sicher nicht schlecht



> DU kannst sie am PC besser zocken, du darfst nicht von dir auf alle anderen schließen.


Egal in welchem Spiel (soweit es sowohl eine vernünftige PC als auch eine Konsolenversion gibt), egal mit welchen Vorlieben des Spielers im Bezug auf die Steuerung, die Steuerung ist auf der Konsole bestenfalls gleich gut wie am PC...


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2011)

Bin auch kein Fan von Steam, aber die Angebote sind meist unerreicht gut. Mafia 2 gabs letztens für 12,50 Euro, Darksiders für 7,50 Euro, Supreme Commander 2 für 5 Euro, Just Cause 2 12,50 Euro, Portal gabs sogar kostenlos uvm.

BTW muss man Spiele meines Wissens auch auf der PS3 installieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Januar 2011)

Man kann auch Spiele für die PS3 runter laden, zwar nicht alle, aber es funktioniert. 

Wieso kann man am PC besser alleine spielen?
Weil PC-Spieler weniger Freunde haben als Konsoleros?


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2011)

> Man kann auch Spiele für die PS3 runter laden, zwar nicht alle, aber es funktioniert.



Ja, großteils aber nur kleine Minispiele, wie man sie am PC zu Hauf kostenlos bekommt und die auch auf dem hinterletzten HTPC laufen würden

Und selbst wenn es auch "richtige" Spiele als Download gibt, wenn man nur die Standard HDD hat ist die dann nach 5 Spielen voll und man hat ein Problem da man die Spiele nur schwer auf einen anderen Datenträger kopieren kann



> Wieso kann man am PC besser alleine spielen?
> Weil PC-Spieler weniger Freunde haben als Konsoleros?


Was hat denn die Aussage mit der Begründung zu tun, selbst wenn es so wäre?

Am PC kann man zwar freilich besser alleine Spielen- man kann aber freilich auch besser im Multiplayer zocken- mit einem PC ist man in jeder Situation besser dran (außer vielleicht man will mit Wii, Kinect oder PS Move hüpfen aber dafür sind auch nur die Spiele verantwortlich, Wii Controller und Kinect funktionieren ja grundsätzlich auch am PC, beim PS3 Controller bin ich mir nicht sicher, wenn nicht ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit)


----------



## schlumpf666 (7. Januar 2011)

*[X] PC*

Eines der wenigen sachen die konsolen ab und an haben ist ein splitscreen modus.
Schön mit nem kumpel paar bier kippen und vor der glotze zusammen ein cooles spiel zocken... 
Da hört es aber auch schon wieder auf... 
Ich zähl natürlich jetzt nicht die schönen sachen des pc´s auf, die kennt ja jeder...


----------



## Fettmull (7. Januar 2011)

[x] PC

Kann mich nur anschließen, irgendwann wird der PC genügend Power haben und jede Konsole
problemlos emulieren.

mfg


----------



## we3dm4n (7. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, großteils aber nur kleine Minispiele, wie man sie am PC zu Hauf kostenlos bekommt und die auch auf dem hinterletzten HTPC laufen würden
> 
> Und selbst wenn es auch "richtige" Spiele als Download gibt, wenn man nur die Standard HDD hat ist die dann nach 5 Spielen voll und man hat ein Problem da man die Spiele nur schwer auf einen anderen Datenträger kopieren kann
> 
> ...



Komm doch mal endlich von deinem Hass-Trip runter und gehe mal bitte nur für ein paar wenige Minuten an die frische Luft. Am Anfang ging es noch mit deinen Beiträgen, aber mittlerweile kriegt man nur noch das Kotzen 


Du hast nur deinen PC zu Hause stehen, keinerlei Konsole um dir irgendwie auf lange Zeit mal eine richtige Meinung bilden zu können und lässt dann hier sowas ab.


Ja, man kann Kinect o.Ä. an den PC anschließen und was dann? Aktuell *nichts* für den normalen Anwender.


An der Xbox kann man sich bspw. eigtl jedes aktuelle Game auch ganz schnell online über Live kaufen - da braucht man sich nicht von dem Sofa erheben.

Mir ist es ebenfalls sehr schleierhaft, wie du darauf kommst, dass 120GB-320GB (bei den aktuellen Konsolen) schnell voll sein sollen mit Spielen?


----------



## Primer (7. Januar 2011)

Nunja Superwip übertreibt an einigen Stellen vielleicht ein wenig, aber es gibt soviele Vorurteile gegen den PC...er sein soooo kompliziert, soooo teuer und überhaupt nicht mehr zum spielen geeignet....keine Couch, keinen 40zoller, keinen dies und das. Dabei stimmt aber ein Großteil dieser "Argumente" längst nicht mehr.
Letztendlich haben sich PC und Konsole schon sehr stark angenähert, so dass es nur noch wenige gravierende Unterschiede gibt, die aber auf beiden Seiten sowohl positiv, als auch negativ ausfallen.
Was am Ende jedoch bekanntlich zählt ist der Geschmack und die Spielauswahl, da konnte sich 2010 nun wirklich keiner beschweren.


----------



## we3dm4n (7. Januar 2011)

Ntürlich sind dem PC diese Bereiche nicht mehr verwährt, nur kommst du in diese Bereiche eben nicht so unbeschwert wie mit einer Konsole. Die schließt du lediglich an den 40" Fernseher an, legst ggf. noch das Spiel ein und das war es auch schon - anschalten geht automatisch über den Controller und navigieren kann man auch problemlos mit dem Controller. Das ist beim PC dann schon etwas komplizierter und vorallem zeitaufwändiger.


----------



## zøtac (7. Januar 2011)

Wollt ich auch grad schreiben, in Xbox Live kann man sich die Spiele auch runter laden. Und XBL ist im gegensatz zu Steam kein zwang bei neueren Spielen^^

Und das man am PC besser zocken kann ist auch Schwachsinn, manche (mich eingeschlossen) können an der Konsole besser zocken, manche am PC. 
Aber hier zu behaupten jeder ist mit dem PC besser dran ist einfach nur falsch.


----------



## Primer (8. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch grad schreiben, in Xbox Live kann man sich die Spiele auch runter laden. Und XBL ist im gegensatz zu Steam kein zwang bei neueren Spielen^^
> 
> Und das man am PC besser zocken kann ist auch Schwachsinn, manche (mich eingeschlossen) können an der Konsole besser zocken, manche am PC.
> Aber hier zu behaupten jeder ist mit dem PC besser dran ist einfach nur falsch.



 Das ist natürlich wahr, das es letztendlich auf den Geschmack ankommt, aber ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass all dies auch ganz einfach am PC möglich ist.
Einen VGA Anschluss hat jeder 500€ TV, der 360 Controller(ohnehin der beste) wird sowohl von Win7 als auch von den meisten Spielen heutzutage erkannt....Lenkräder, Joystick, Wii, Kinect, blabla
Diese Totschlagargument alla ach am PC habe ich keine Couch und keinen Controller oder großen TV ist schon seit Jahren hinfällig, genauso kann man eine Konsole heutzutage Problemlos am TFT betreiben. Die Unterschiede sind wie bereits erwähnt eher marginal geworden.

@we3dm4n
Auch hier muss man sagen das es längst jeder DAU auf die Reihe bekommt die Windowsupdatefkt. zu nutzen, einzig der Grafikkartentreiber lässt sich (glaube) nicht über diesen Laden, der Rest an Sound, Peripherie und allen lebenswichtige Treibern besorgt sich ein Win7 heutzutage selbst.
Der einzige Punkt in dem sich hier noch ein kleines Loch auftut sind die Grafikeinstellungen in Spielen, da funktioniert auch die teilweise vorhandene Autofunktion nicht immer, womit man um eine Systemgegebene Einstellung nicht Drumherum kommt.
Und mal ehrlich eine Software zu installieren kann man doch nicht als Kritikpunkt anführen!? Den erstens ist das bei Konsolen zT genauso Pflicht und zweitens sind die Vorteile nicht von der Hand zu weisen, man benötigt zwar 10min um das Spiel zu installieren, hat im Gegenzug aber auch kein surrendes Laufwerk, kürzere Ladezeiten und manchmal sogar nicht mal mehr einen Datenträger


----------



## we3dm4n (8. Januar 2011)

Kürzere Ladezeiten weshalb?

Wenn es denn sein muss bietet auch die Xbox360 die Möglichkeit alle Spiele zu installieren.
Den PC per VGA an den 500€ TV, viel Spaß mit dem körnigen Bild - mehr ist aber einfach nicht bei so einem analogen Anschluss drin - die Bildqualität ist dann einfach nur bescheiden.

Der 360 Controller funktioniert NICHT ohne weiteres am PC; entweder du kaufst dir einen extra Empfänger oder die PC-Version des Controllers - den 360 Controller aber einfach so am PC anschließen geht nicht.
Ist der Controller erstmal dran möchte ich dich mal sehen, wie du damit über deinen Desktop navigierst 


Wo ist es bei den Konsolen bitte Pflicht ein Spiel zu installieren?
Natürlich kann man das als Contra-Argument gegen den PC anführen, schließlich nimmt das einiges an Zeit in Anspruch, gerade wenn du mit einem PC rumgurkst der preislich auf dem Niveau einer aktuellen Konsole liegt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2011)

Den PC am VGA-Anschluß des TV's anzuschließen ist keine gute Idee, hab ich schon mal probiert. 
Außerdem kann man mit Maus und Tastatur nicht gemütlich auf der Couch zocken. 

Sollten mir meine 500GB auf der PS3 zu wenig werden, kann ich Spiele einfach löschen und bei Bedarf wieder gratis runter laden.


----------



## Primer (8. Januar 2011)

> Kürzere Ladezeiten weshalb?


Is jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?? Du weißt schon das eine normale Festplatte schneller ließt(SATA) als jedes DVD/BR LW. Gerade weil das BR LW der PS3 so langsam ist, muss(zB MGS4, Heavy Rain) man einige Spiele installieren, andere sind optional (meist auch bei der 360), wodurch sich die Ladezeiten merklich verkürzen. Das kannst du gern überall nachlesen.



> Den PC per VGA an den 500€ TV, viel Spaß mit dem körnigen Bild


Vielleicht hätte ich besser "Component Video" sagen sollen? Darüber hinaus ist auch Problemlos "HDMI" oder mit Adapter von DVI auf "YUV" möglich, also an Übertragungsvarianten scheiterst nun nicht, bis 1080p gibts da bei keiner Variante Einschränkungen.
Nutze ich im übrigen fast täglich in Form eines erweiterten Desktops(TV), worüber dann Serien angeschaut werden, da gibts keinerlei Probleme.



> Der 360 Controller funktioniert NICHT ohne weiteres am PC


Natürlich kann man das OS damit nur über einen Umweg steuern, aber der Großteil der Spiele liefert eine Standartbelegung des 360 Pads mit. Also anstöpseln, Spiel starten(über Desktop mit Maus), mit Controller Spielen.

Das ist freilich nicht exakt das selbe, aber vielmehr als Spielen kann man an der Konsole nicht. Ich beziehe mich hier mehr auf das Spielen, das Konzept des Controller gesteuerten Windows ist ohnehin etwas abwegig.


----------



## Dexter02 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mal für die Ps3 gestimmt, aber bitte nicht verhauen.
Wobei ich finde das die Umfrage-Frage schlecht gestellt ist. Konsole VS. PC.... ja in wie fern? Hardware mäßig, zum zocken, das Gesamtpaket, die Erweiterbarkeit, zum 3D zocken,....
Ich finde es kommt auf die Spiele an die man gerne spielt, wo man sie spielen will/kann, und ob man mit mehreren davor sitzen will oder eher allein ungestört...
Ich benutze beides und finde beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. 
Ich empfinde es als leichteres, wenn man "nur" zocken will, einfach die Blu-Ray einzulegen und zu starten. Kla es gibt PC-Spiele wo man nicht mal eine DVD für einlegen muss, finde ich auch gut und habe ich auch ;D
Außerdem ist eine solches Umfrageergebnis relativ nutzlos. Es spiegelt die Meinung der PC-Spieler, aber nicht die der meisten Menschen wieder. Genauso gut könnte man in einem Konsolen Forum fragen ob sie lieber PC spielen. Ich denke es ist wohl klar was dann raus kommt 
Wenn die Konsolen wirklich so viele Nachteile haben, dann frage ich mich warum so viele sie benutzten. Gleiches gilt für den PC.
LG
Dexter02


----------



## Hansaplast (8. Januar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Den PC per VGA an den 500€ TV, viel Spaß mit dem körnigen Bild - mehr ist aber einfach nicht bei so einem analogen Anschluss drin - die Bildqualität ist dann einfach nur bescheiden.



Selbst ein 32" Philips für € 400,- beherrscht 1:1 pixelmapping am VGA Eingang. 
1920 x 1080 ("full hd") sieht da kein Deut schlechter aus als über hdmi.

Bei 3d (shutterbrille) ist hdmi (1.4) allerdings unumgänglich.


----------



## lord-elveon (8. Januar 2011)

[x] PC - aber bitte ohne Mac...


----------



## Domowoi (8. Januar 2011)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> Selbst ein 32" Philips für € 400,- beherrscht 1:1 pixelmapping am VGA Eingang.
> 1920 x 1080 ("full hd") sieht da kein Deut schlechter aus als über hdmi.[...]


Das Problem bei analog ist das man das allgemein nicht sagen kann da z.B. Faktoren wie das Kabel allein schon einen großen Einfluss auf das Bild haben können.
Und mal ehrlich wer hat den heute noch einen Monitor der nur VGA hat. DVI ist doch wirklich schon Standard bei PCs.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Januar 2011)

Was soll die Diskussion überhaupt? Jeder halbwegs aktuelle Fernseher hat einen HDMI-Anschluss.


----------



## mr.hellgate (8. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mal das in der Umfrage MAC und PC unterteilt werden sollten O.o den ein Mac ist doch mittlerweile beinah genauso gut wie eine Konsole.

Desweiteren ist diese Umfrage eign. ziemlicher nonsense, denn in diesem Forum wirst du zum Großteil nur PC'ler antreffen. Ansonsten würden sie doch in einem PS3, xBox oder Mac Forum Hauptaktiv sein. Und dort wird die Umfrage wieder anders ausfallen.

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## muertel (8. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt es PCler, welche aber auch die Vorzüge der Konsole schätzen gelernt haben und so mit beiden Plattformen Spass haben.

"Argumente" gegen Konsole kommen hauptsächlich von PClern, welche nie eine Konsole länger besessen haben... und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Leute, welche sich im Konsolenforum rumtreiben zum Grossteil auch am PC spielen...Blick über den Tellerrand und so


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2011)

> Ja, man kann Kinect o.Ä. an den PC anschließen und was dann? Aktuell nichts für den normalen Anwender.


 
Mit der Kinect kann man spieletechnisch als normaler Anwender aktuell tatsächlich nicht viel machen (oder nur mit hohem Konfigurationsaufwand und begrenzter Brauchbarkeit, zumindestens in "ernsthaften" Spielen- aber ist das auf der Konsole aktuell anders?); aber das wird sich in Zukunft sicherlich rasch ändern zumal ich davon überzeugt bin, dass es nur eine Frage von Monaten ist bis Microsoft Kinect offiziell für den PC freigibt...

Den Wii Controller kann man per Treiber etwa als Maus konfigurieren und die Tasten beliebigen Maus/Tastaturtasten oder Makros zuordnen; damit kann man etwa RTS oder Jump'n run Spiele sowie auch Egoshooter, etwa in Konsolenäquivalenter Qualität, auch auf dem PC zocken, ob man das denn auch will ist eine andere Frage...

PCGH in Gefahr: Wii Controller am PC:
YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Wii-Controller am PC

Crysis per Wii Controller:
YouTube - Crysis con Wiimote

Aber mich persönlich interressiert dieses "Casualhüpfen" sowieso nicht unbedingt, hin und wieder ist es vielleicht ganz lustig, aber dauerhaft spiele ich lieber klassisch



> An der Xbox kann man sich bspw. eigtl jedes aktuelle Game auch ganz schnell online über Live kaufen - da braucht man sich nicht von dem Sofa erheben.
> 
> Mir ist es ebenfalls sehr schleierhaft, wie du darauf kommst, dass 120GB-320GB (bei den aktuellen Konsolen) schnell voll sein sollen mit Spielen?


 
Ein größeres Spiel, ein Spiel, für das ein normaler Mensch Geld ausgeben würde, hat heutzutage etwa zwischen 5 und 15GiB; da können die 120GiB schon nach 10-15 Spielen voll sein...

Und was dann, oder wenn man etwa schlichtweg eine alte Konsole hatte?

Dann muss man die Konsole erst recht aufrüsten (oh nein!) - und dabei kommen eine Reihe an Problemen auf einen zu; einerseits passen in die X-Box 360 keine herkömmlichen HDDs, weil MS das nicht so will- also muss man zu einer Originalfestplatte greifen- und die sind teuer; 80€ für 250GB... am PC bekommt man dafür schon locker eine 2TB 3,5 Zoll oder eine 750GB 2,5 Zoll HDD oder sogar eine kleine SSD...

Desweiteren ist es auch nur relativ schwer möglich die gekauften Spiele von der alte auf die neue HDD zu kopieren, beide gleichzeitig einsetzen ist ja auch nicht möglich



> Ntürlich sind dem PC diese Bereiche nicht mehr verwährt, nur kommst du in diese Bereiche eben nicht so unbeschwert wie mit einer Konsole. Die schließt du lediglich an den 40" Fernseher an, legst ggf. noch das Spiel ein und das war es auch schon - anschalten geht automatisch über den Controller und navigieren kann man auch problemlos mit dem Controller. Das ist beim PC dann schon etwas komplizierter und vorallem zeitaufwändiger.


 
Du kannst einen PC so konfigurieren, dass du ihn, am TV angeschlossen, per Fernbedienung aus dem Standy erwecken, per Controller durch das auf Controller oder Fernbedienungseingaben optimierte Windows Media Center auf die Spiele zugreifen und mit Controller loszocken -oder das ganze per Funkmaus und HTPC Tastatur-

Was willst du mehr?

Wenn du den PC nicht im Standby lassen willst musst du ihn zwar manuell einschalten (ist bei der Konsole ja nicht anders) aber dannach kannst du, mit WMC im Autostart auch komplett TV optimiert arbeiten; wenn dir das WMC nicht gefällt gibt es auch diveres Alternativen

Freilich erfordert das bei der ersten Konfiguration des Systems einen gewissen Aufwand aber wenn du entweder nicht bereit bist, dich ein paar Stunden mit deinem PC auseinanderzusetzen -im schlimmsten Fall könntest du ja was dabei lernen!- dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen



> Den PC per VGA an den 500€ TV, viel Spaß mit dem körnigen Bild - mehr ist aber einfach nicht bei so einem analogen Anschluss drin - die Bildqualität ist dann einfach nur bescheiden.


 
Das stimmt nicht; VGA reicht selbst für Full HD mit einem guten Kabel problemlos aus (die Auflösung ist technisch grundsätzlich ohne weiteres möglich, es gibt nur selten Qualitätsverluste, DVI/HDMI ist eben im Zweifel besser, nicht mehr und nicht weniger); die Bildqualität ist damit dann jedenfalls sehr viel besser als in einem Konsolenspiel mit 720p und HDMI...

Desweiteren hat jeder bessere PC seid ~2001 (also auch weit ältere Geräte als solche, die heute noch als spieletauglich gelten können, geschweige denn in Full HD, und auch weit ältere als die aktuelle Konsolengeneration, damals gabs noch nichtmal HDMI) einen DVI Ausgang, der sich mit einem 5€> Adapter verlustfrei und digital 1:1 auf HDMI ummünzen lässt

Und wenn der TV kein HDMI hat dann ist auch das Bild auf der Konsole bestenfalls gleich schlecht

Auf einem alten VGA Monitor oder Beamer hat man wiederum mit dem PC die eindeutig überlegene Bildqualität da die Konsolen hier nur PAL darstellen können während ein PC unter Umständen eine weit höhere Auflösung darstellen kann; bei der XBox geht das noch halbwegs (~30€ Adapter), bei der PS3 sieht die Sache schon anders aus; nur mit enormem Aufwand könnte man hier mit der Konsole eine höhere Auflösung als PAL erreichen, dafür muss man das Signal des HDMI Ausgangs ohne Auflösungsverlust in ein Analoges umwandeln; desweiteren muss man dabei aber auchnoch den HDCP Kopierschutz in Echtzeit überwinden was aktuell nur sehr schwer möglich und vermutlich auch nicht ganz legal ist... um ansehnliche Investitionen in diverse, Hardware (~350€+), was vermutlich meist teurer ist als ein neuer Monitor/ Beamer wird man dabei auch nicht herumkommen...

Bei Auflösungen jenseits von Full HD, also etwa auf 2560x1600 30 Zöllern oder einem 2560x1080 TV ist der PC schließlich auf jeden Fall überlegen da die Konsolen keine Möglichkeit haben eine derart hohe Auflösung auszugeben, selbst wenn sie genug Leistung dafür hätten...



> Der 360 Controller funktioniert NICHT ohne weiteres am PC; entweder du kaufst dir einen extra Empfänger oder die PC-Version des Controllers - den 360 Controller aber einfach so am PC anschließen geht nicht.
> Ist der Controller erstmal dran möchte ich dich mal sehen, wie du damit über deinen Desktop navigierst


 
Der kabelgebundene Controller funktioniert sowohl in der PC als auch in der Konsolenversion problemlos am PC; die PC Version ist dabei übrigens nicht teurer

Der kabellose Controller kostet mit PC Empfänger 10€ mehr als ein einzelner Controller in der "Konsolenversion"; darauf sollte es jetzt auch nicht ankommen...

Sowohl der kabellose Controller als auch der kabelgebundene werden von Windows Vista und Windows 7 nativ mit Treibern unterstützt, funktionieren in fast allen neueren Crossplattformspielen und sogar einigen PC exklusiven (etwa Crysis oder Trackmania Nations/United) nativ; es gibt eine Auswahl an Treibern mit denen man nach einer einfachen Konfiguration auch Windows oder andere Spiele, die den Controller nicht nativ unterstützen steuern kann, etwa indem man die Analogsticks als Maus und die Tasten stellvertretend für irgendwelche Tastaturtasten oder Makros benutzt



> Ich denke mal das in der Umfrage MAC und PC unterteilt werden sollten O.o den ein Mac ist doch mittlerweile beinah genauso gut wie eine Konsole.


Wieso das? Ein herkömmlicher PC ist einem Mac als Spieleplattform praktisch in jeder Beziehung entweder überlegen oder 1:1 äquivalent; damit muss jeder, der gerne am Mac zockt auch gerne auf einem herkömmlichen PC zocken außer vielleicht er ist ein unrettbar fanatischer Fanboy

Ich kenne etwa kein einziges Spiel, dass es am Mac aber nicht am PC gibt und nur in den wenigsten Spielen hat man am Mac irgendwelche Vorteile (mir fällt nur die native Videoaufnahmefunktion in WoW ein)

Am PC -oder prinzipiell auch einem Mac mit Windows- hat man als Vorteile dagegen die viel höhere Spieleauswahl, Vorteile in einigen Spielen (v.A. Bugs, die in der Mac aber nicht in der Windows Version auftreten da die Windowsversion meist ausgiebiger getestet wird) und bessere Treiberunterstützung diverser peripherer Hardware sowie die besseren Aufrüstmöglichkeiten am PC (Der iMac lässt sich prinzipbedingt überhaupt nur sehr eingeschränkt aufrüsten, beim Mac Pro kann man zumindestens keine herkömmlichen MBs verwenden und wenn man keine heillos überteuerten Mac Grafikkarten kauft steht man vor einer Reihe von Problemen, es dauert meist auch eine ganze Weile, bis GraKas in der Macversion verfügbar sind und Überktakten ist auch kaum möglich)
____________

Ich bleibe dabei: spätestens wenn man bereit ist, ein wenig mehr Konfigurationsaufwand und Geld in einen PC zu stecken, was gerade für Enthusiasten wie uns eingentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, gibt es keine Vorteile mehr auf Seiten der Konsolen, abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen plattformexklusiven Spiel; wenn jetzt jemand eine (zusätzlich) XBox hat, weil er unbeding Halo 3 zocken möchte oder eine Wii, weil er gerne vor dem Bildschirm hüpft... okay, von mir aus...

Ansonsten sind die Konsolen primär für Kiddies geeignet, die die Wahl haben: eine Konsole für vielleicht 200-300€ kaufen, an das sowieso vorhandene elterliche Heimkinosystem anschließen und loszocken oder für 400€+ einen PC kaufen, dazu noch die gesamte Peripherie für 150€ (man könnte, wenn man sowieso nur spielen will den PC auch ausschließlich am TV betreiben und so das Geld für den Bildschirm sparen aber viele wissen ja garnicht um diese Möglichkeit) + was in diesem Fall zugegebenermaßen doch wesentlich teurer ist, vor allem bei knappem Taschengeld, eine Konsole kann man sich auch besser mit Geschwistern teilen, was sich auch finanziell auswirkt -oder aber für DAUs, die sich nicht mit der etwas höheren Komplexität eines PC -eine direkte Folge des höheren Funktionsumfangs- auseinandersetzen wollen

Dann fallen mir noch Leute ein die auf der Konsole garnicht primär spielen wollen, entweder jene, die eine PS3 zu jener Zeit gekauft haben, als sie, Subventionierung sein dank, der billigste erhältliche Blu-Ray Player war sowie Leute, die die PS3 oder auch eine XBox 360 abseits von Spielen für welche anderen Zwecke auch immer (PS3 Cluster o.Ä.) nutzen wollen, immerhin sind die Konsolen (vor allem die PS3) die wohl mit Abstand billigste Methode an halbwegs aktuelle und leistungsfähige PPC Hardware zu kommen


----------



## Wenzman (8. Januar 2011)

Sobald alle Spiele für Pc erscheinen ( gibt derzeit einfach zu viele Spiele, die nur für Konsole erscheinen), Fernseher auf seltsame Weiße auf 28 '' schrumpfen und Pc's Ps3 Controller unterstützen werde ich auch komplett auf Pc umsteigen.

Solange das aber nicht ist, benutze ich beides gerne. 

Umfrage Pc oder Konsole ?

BEIDES!


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2011)

> Fernseher auf seltsame Weiße auf 28 '' schrumpfen



Was genau hat das jetzt damit zu tun, ob man am PC oder auf der Konsole besser zocken kann?

Es gibt genug TVs mit (weit) unter 28", aber warum sollte die Größe von TVs ein Grund sein auf der Konsole bzw. nicht am PC zu zocken?



> Pc's Ps3 Controller unterstützen


Ich weiß nicht, was so toll am PS3 Controller sein soll, aber sowohl für den Sixaxis als auch für den Dualshock 3 gibt es mittlerweile PC Treiber
Dualshock 3 ab nun auch am PC funktionstüchtig | eLhabib.at - A gaming Life!

Der Controller kann dabei über einen beliebigen Bluetooth Adapter angebunden werden, auch die Vibrationsfunktion und der Sixaxis Sensor können am PC genutzt werden

Lediglich der PS Move Controller kann, als einziges, mir bekanntes Konsoleneingabegerät, noch nicht am PC verwendet werden aber das ist vermutlich maximal eine Frage von Monaten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was so toll am PS3 Controller sein soll, aber sowohl für den Sixaxis als auch für den Dualshock 3 gibt es mittlerweile PC Treiber
> Dualshock 3 ab nun auch am PC funktionstüchtig | eLhabib.at - A gaming Life!
> 
> Der Controller kann dabei über einen beliebigen Bluetooth Adapter angebunden werden, auch die Vibrationsfunktion und der Sixaxis Sensor können am PC genutzt werden



Das ist falsch. Man muss aufpassen das man einen kompatiblen Bluetooth Adapter kauft. Aber ansonsten hast du recht, nutze mein PS3 Controller schon lange am PC (da er einfach viel besser als ein unhandlicher Xbox Controller ist). Dank XBox Emulation wird er auch in jedem Game erkannt und schon fertig konfiguriert. 

Aber, Superwip, es ist zwar schön wie sehr du dich reinhängst, jedem eine Konsole zu vergraulen, aber so langsam nervt es doch gewaltig. Konsolen haben genauso eine Daseinsberechtigung wie der PC. Und da eine Konsole einfach 100x einfacher/bequemer zu bedienen ist und viel weniger Probleme auftauchen (ständig hat man heutzutage mit Problemen am PC zu kämpfen) werden sich die Konsolen auch weiterhin durchsetzen. Die PC-Spieler fraktion ist viel zu klein, der ABsatz zu gering. Wir können glücklich sein das der PC überhaupt noch Spielesupport bekommt (Wobei eh fast nur noch Konsolenports erscheinen). 

Ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen, wieso entscheiden, wenn man beides haben kann? Nur dadurch hat man Vorteile. Konsequent Konsolen abzulehnen würde ich nie tun (warum auch?), damit verbaut man sich nur seine Möglichkeiten  

Ist genauso wie eine Ofen vs Mikrowellen Umfrage. Wozu einen Ofen wenn doch alles in der Mikrowelle schneller geht? Weils eben doch etwas anderes ist. Einer mags lieber aus dem Ofen, der andere aus der Mikrowelle. Bei dem einen muss es schnell und einfach gehen, bei dem anderen darf es länger dauern usw. 


Ich bin froh das ich beides besitze und selbst einschätzen kann, wann welches System besser ist  

Achja und man brauch nicht aufzustehen um die PS3 anzuschalten, man drückt einfach auf den PS-Button auf dem Controller und schon geht sie an


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was manche immer gegen die Wii haben. 
Es gibt dafür ca. 20-25 Spiele die mich interessieren und bei keinem davon muß man großartig rumfuchteln. 

Aber ich kann es auch irgendwo verstehen, da manche anscheinend gerne Halbwissen verbreiten.


----------



## The_Rock (9. Januar 2011)

@Fadi
Die meisten lassen sich eben durch die Werbung blenden, weil die Personen dort wie wild rumfuchteln und ständig mit ausgestreckten Armen zielen 

Dabei kann man die Wii auch aus dem Handgelenk bedienen (zielen inkl.). Nach mehreren Stunden Resident Evil oder Metroid hab ich jedenfalls keinen Muskelkater festgestellt (oder sonstige Anzeichen von "Überanstrengung" ). Und nein, die genannten Spiele sind KEINE Partyspiele! (laut Gerüchten findet man auf der Wii ja nix anderes )


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie dieses Wii-Game hieß, aber dort habe ich mit einer Kettensäge Leute zerteilt. 
Ist halt ein typisches Kiddiegame.


----------



## Wincenty (9. Januar 2011)

ich bin PC-Zocker und kein Konsolenrocker und so bleibts auch (Gameboys zähl ich nicht als Konsole )
Ich bin nicht bereits für ein Spiel mehr als 50€ für die SE hinzublättern und erst recht nicht um mir Augenkrebs einzufangen


----------



## The_Rock (9. Januar 2011)

@Fadi
Mad World? Oh ja, da freuen sich die kleinen Racker


----------



## muertel (9. Januar 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin PC-Zocker und kein Konsolenrocker und so bleibts auch (Gameboys zähl ich nicht als Konsole )
> Ich bin nicht bereits für ein Spiel mehr als 50€ für die SE hinzublättern und erst recht nicht um mir Augenkrebs einzufangen



Du bekommst bei Gears of War, God of War, Heavy Rain oder Uncharted Augenkrebs?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2011)

> Und da eine Konsole einfach 100x einfacher/bequemer zu bedienen ist und viel weniger Probleme auftauchen (ständig hat man heutzutage mit Problemen am PC zu kämpfen) werden sich die Konsolen auch weiterhin durchsetzen.



Vor allen Dingen wenn sie nur n Appel und n Ei kosten.



> Die PC-Spieler fraktion ist viel zu klein, der ABsatz zu gering. Wir können glücklich sein das der PC überhaupt noch Spielesupport bekommt (Wobei eh fast nur noch Konsolenports erscheinen).



Es gibt weltweit zwar weniger PC-Spieler als Konsolen-Spieler, aber als klein würd ich die PC-Spieler-Fraktion nicht bezeichnen. Sind ja immerhin zig Milliönchen, nicht wahr. Allein World of Warcraft wird von 12 Millionen Menschen gespielt. 

Auch sind die Verkaufszahlen von AAA-Titeln trotz massiver Raubkopiererei am PC gut. Meist sind die Verkäufszahlen auf Konsolen zwar besser, aber deswegen sind sie auf dem PC für sich genommen nicht schlecht. Wenn sich z.B. ein Titel auf der Xbox360 7 Millionen mal verkauft und auf dem PC 3 Millionen mal kann man zwar von schlechteren Verkaufszahlen reden, aber nicht von schlechten Verkaufszahlen. Der PC-Spielemarkt ist nach wie vor sehr lukrativ. Der Spielesupport für den PC beruht auf einer lohnenswerten wirtschaftlichen Entscheidung der allermeisten Spielehersteller und nicht auf ihrer Gönnerhaftigkeit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2011)

@muertel
So etwas habe ich ja mit "Halbwissen" gemeint. 
Wenn jemand nur gewisse Genres, oder die Rohleistung vergleicht, zeigt er damit nur, daß er sich nicht mit der tatsächlichen Situation beschäftigt hat. 

Die sieht man z.B. sehr gut, wenn man bei nem Spieleladen vorbei schaut.


----------



## feivel (9. Januar 2011)

pc + ps3 user....und beides hat vorteile.

ich möcht auch beides nicht mehr hergeben.
hatte allerdings immer schon pcs und eine konsole, auch um zu mehrt daheim mal einfach spassig zu zocken.
allein vorm rechner ist auf dauer auch nicht immer spannend.
online zocken ersetzt mir das leider nicht..nicht das selbe feeling.

begründung: gibts keine. ist subjektiv, mir macht einfach beides spass.


----------



## we3dm4n (9. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> *1.* Mit der Kinect kann man spieletechnisch als normaler Anwender aktuell tatsächlich nicht viel machen (oder nur mit hohem Konfigurationsaufwand und begrenzter Brauchbarkeit, zumindestens in "ernsthaften" Spielen- aber ist das auf der Konsole aktuell anders?);
> 
> _...blablabla..._
> 
> ...


Wieviel Arbeit man sich machen kann, dabei hättest du genauso gut in der Zeit ein schönes Konsolenspiel spielen können - ach ich vergass...du hast leider keine Konsole...komisch, dass du trotzdem so auf deinem "Wissen" über selbige und ihr Spielgefühl beharrst - Ich frage mich nur: Wie kann man sich eine Meinung über etwas mit Sicherheit bilden, wenn man es garnicht besitzt bzw. über lange Zeit benutzt hat?


Ich gehe nun mal kurz auf dein Geschreibsel ein, werde dabei jedoch nicht beleidigend, wie du es geworden bist _("Ein größeres Spiel, ein Spiel, für das ein normaler Mensch Geld ausgeben würde")._ 
Ja, danke - Konsoleros (ich spiele auch am PC) sind eben keine normalen Menschen...

zu *1.*
Natürlich ist das auf der Konsole anders, aber davon kannst du wenig wissen, da du das Teil nicht zu Hause stehen hast...nur mal als kleine Anmerkung:
Dieses Jahr kommt Forza 4 und Star Wars Kinect. Beide natürlich mit kompletter Kinectunterstützung und das sind nur zwei Titel die angekündigt wurden.

Dich interessiert das Casualgehüpfe nicht und? Es gibt Menschen, die mögen die Abwechslung...andere bleiben eben beim alt bewährten 

zu *2.*
Wenn du nun von einer alten Konsole ausgehst (2005-2006) muss man fairnesshalber auch von einem PC aus diesem Jahrgang sprechen um es vergleichen zu können. Da sieht es nicht anders aus, man müsste genauso aufrüsten.
Eine 250GB Platte (samt Gehäuse, d.h. einbaufertig) bekommt man für um die 40€ - Einstecken, fertig!

Alle Daten der alten Platte kannst du per Transferkabel (1€-Ware) auf die neue Platte übertagen, funktioniert alles völlig problemlos.


Aber was schreibe ich hier, du weißt es natürlich besser, weil du alle Konsolen zu Hause stehen hast und dir so die perfekte Meinung und das perfekte Wissen über selbige ausbilden konntest - Glückwunsch!


----------



## UltraGraniat (9. Januar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> zu *1.*
> Natürlich ist das auf der Konsole anders, aber davon kannst du wenig wissen, da du das Teil nicht zu Hause stehen hast...nur mal als kleine Anmerkung:
> Dieses Jahr kommt Forza 4 und Star Wars Kinect. Beide natürlich mit kompletter Kinectunterstützung und das sind nur zwei Titel die angekündigt wurden.
> 
> Dich interessiert das Casualgehüpfe nicht und? Es gibt Menschen, die mögen die Abwechslung...andere bleiben eben beim alt bewährten




Zu 1:
Muss ich zustimmen, nur weil das Geraet druassen ist und es keine 20 Spiele kommen, sollte man nicht sdas Geraet als failed ansehen.

Neues Jahr, neue Spiele und neue Schellen fuer die planlosen Kritiker.
Denn ne ganze Menge Magazine haben es schon zuunrecht diskreditiert .


Desweiteren finde ich dne Beitraege sehr gut Vipe aber was ich halt anmerken muss ist, dass du als Pcler dich bei den Konsolen zuweit rauslehnst.

Den ignorieren wir mal die Technik und setzen den Fokus auf das Spielen.
Denn ich geb einen Schei** auf die Technik, wen ich dafuer top Games bekomme kann meinet wegen die Technik aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg sein.

Wir haben heute top Spiele, von Assassinse Creed bishin zu Borderlands,Halo usw. usw.

Die Liste ist verdammt lang und fuer jeden ist was dabei nur nicht fuer hater 

Keiner wuerde fuer die XBox Spiele machen wen sie nicht so gut waere ,
zudem bekommen Sfast alle Spiele die gleiche Note fuer Xbox  wie auch fuer die Ps3 und meistens auch wie die PC Version. (Wen nicht besser.)

Beispiel: 360: Borderlands: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum 360-Action Borderlands

Da ist sogar die XBox Version besser als die der PC Wertung !



Gebt allem mal ne Chance als sofort mit dem feuern zu beginnen  



lg. Ultra


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Januar 2011)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, ich war ein paar Tage nicht am PC.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf dem PC gibt es auch in vielen Spielen ingame Sprachchat; genutzt wird er aber kaum- und das hat seine Gründe obwohl ein TS o.Ä. Server zusätzliche Kosten verursacht; der wichtigste ist wohl, dass man in seinem eigenen TS Server selbst die Kontrolle behält; auch die Kommunikation mit nicht mitspielenden ist so nicht möglich



Die Kommunikation mit Außenstehenden wäre imo der einzige nennenswerte Vorteil. Ansonsten mutet man ingame einfach ungeliebte Tratschtanten.




Superwip schrieb:


> Auch bei anderen Office Aufgaben, etwa massivem Multitasking mit sagen wir Word+ Power Point+ Google Earth+ 5 Browserfenster merkt man sehr schnell, dass ein ATOM oder auch ein altes P4 oder Athlon 64 System hier seine Grenzen hat



Und welcher Standardanwender (90% der PC-Nutzer) macht so vieles mit einem mal auf?



Superwip schrieb:


> Der PC als Plattform ist meiner Meinung nach ganz klar und in jeder Hinsicht allen Konsolen zumindestens ebenbürtig, meist überlegen; es sind die Spiele, die in einigen Fällen (bei Konsolenexklusiven oder schlechten PC Umsetzungen) der einzige echte Vorteil der Konsolen sind- solange sie gekauft werden; umgekehrt gibt es aber wie schon erwähnt auch viele PC exklusive oder auch auf den Konsolen weit schlechter umgesetzte Spiele



Es geht hier aber nur um die Aspekte, die Konsolen und PCs gemeinsam haben. Wenn du hier argumentieren willst, dass man mit einem PC besser Worddocumente oder CAD-Modelle bearbeiten kann, führt das zu nichts.


[





Superwip schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich noch sagen, dass zum PS3 Start (Japan: 11.11. 2006; EU: 23.3.2007) bereits die nVidia GeForce 8000er Serie draußen war? Eine 8800 GTX (8.11.2006) ist dem RSX sicherlich deutlich überlegen und am PC hat man auch noch die Option auf Multi GPU...



Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass die damaligen ATI-Karten den Nvidia-Karten FPS-mäßig überlegen waren? Oder dass der RSX dank Cell-Support einer X1950XTX ebenbürtig sein dürfte? Dass er mit einer 8800GTX mithalten kann, habe ich in keinem Punkt behauptet.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ist die Abwärtskompatibilität der Software schlecht? Kaum; darüber hat sich wohl auch noch niemand aufgeregt...



Genaugenommen regt sich quasi jeder PC-Enthusiast darüber auf, dass Games noch immer auf DX9 setzen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und die meisten Spiele, die mit guter Grafik glänzen setzen schon seid Jahren alternativ auf DirectX 10/11



DX10/11 werden aber längst nicht ausgereizt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die DirectX-Box setzt also sicher nicht auf DirectX (9.0c)?



Dann denk doch mal über den genauen Sinn von DirectX nach. Man möchte mit dem gleichen Code möglichst viele unterschiedliche GPUs ansteuern. Man kann also schlecht für jeden Chip optimal programmieren, wenn man doch stets irgendwie die Kompatibilität zu anderen Chips wahren möchte.

Was will man bei Konsolen? Bestmögliche Hardwareausreizung.
Desweiteren verfügt jede XBox360 über den gleichen Grafikchip. Wozu DirectX?

Was wäre, wenn es die Entwickler (doof gesagt) zuuu einfach hätten, von XBox360 auf PC zu portieren? Die Menge an Exklusivtiteln würde geringer ausfallen und die Konsole verliert an Attraktivität.

Desweiteren ist DirectX eine Verbindungsbrücke zwischen Programmcode und Grafiktreiber.

Was setzt ein Treiber vorraus? Ein Betriebssystem. Was haben Konsolen nicht? Ein Betriebssystem. 

Auch technisch setzt der GPU der XBox360 nicht auf DX9, da er ein entfernter Verwandter des R600 (HD2900XT) ist und prinzipiell viele der DX10-Features unterstützt. MS hätte also ein ganz eigenes "DX9.5" oder dergleichen entwickeln müssen und die Entwickler müssten nur ein paar kleine Schritte tun, um bei einer PC-Portierung vollwertiges DX10 zu haben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Also ist ein Sega Dreamcast, ein ATARI Jaguar, ein C64(/C128) oder ein ATARI Falcon noch aktuell?
> 
> Ich bin da anderer Meinung...
> 
> Eine Plattform ist maximal solange aktuell, wie sie noch vom Hersteller unterstützt und supportet wird



Ok, den Punkt lasse ich gelten.  Aber Konsolen werden immerhin ziemlich lange supportet und wenn man den Gerüchten glaubt, dass noch immer keine Nachfolger geplant sind, dürfte der Support gut und gerne 10 Jahre halten.
Die Frage ist auch, was man unter "Support" im Falle von Konsolen versteht. PS2 und Co. sind technisch ausgereizt und Firmware-Updates sind ohnehin nicht möglich.



Superwip schrieb:


> Nicht dass sie gleich aussehen sondern vor allem, dass es keine vollkompatiblen mobilen Konsolen gibt



Gaming-Laptops kosten aber auch einiges und die Akkulaufzeit beim Spielen ist alles andere als für mobile Zwecke geeignet. Der letzte verbleibende Negativaspekt an Konsolen wäre, dass man für eine Konssole einen externen Monitor mit sich rumtragen müsste.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie praktisch, dass man das nicht muss da es ja Notebookhardware gibt...



Notebooks, bei denen man die Hardware beliebig wechseln und aufrüsten kann, sind aber auch nicht gerade billig.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass man durch schnelleres einstellen der Analogsticks die Präzession beliebig erhöhen kann? Das ist jedenfalls nicht der Fall; desweiteren sollte es einfach aufgrund der Überlegung, dass man bei einer Maus einen höheren Bewegungsradius zur Verfügung hat klar sein, dass man damit auch präziser sein kann



Erkläre mir doch, wieso man mit einer Maus prinzipiell genauer zielen können sollte.
Man muss nur geübt genug sein, dass man die Analogsticks im richtigen Moment loslässt und so das Fadenkreuz auf dem gewünschten Ziel stehen bleibt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Controller ist einfach unpräziser und langsamer (wobei man den Nachteil freilich durch Einstellungen vom einen auf den anderen Punkt verschieben kann).



Präzision = Übungssache (siehe oben)
Geschwindigkeit = Einstellungssache



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, denk nur etwa an HALO... trotzdem sind die besten XBOX 360 Halo E-Sportler wohl gerademal auf dem Niveau eines mittelmäßigen Maus-Tastatur Spielers siehe -> Xbox-Spieler: PC-Zockern gnadenlos unterlegen? - News - CHIP Online



Halo ist da aber auch die große Ausnahme. Alles andere hängt wie gesagt von der Übung ab.



Superwip schrieb:


> Red es dir nur ein...



Ich rede mir gar nichts ein.



Superwip schrieb:


> Du kannst ja etwa mal ausprobieren BF:BC2, in dem du ja einige Controllererfahrung zu besitzen scheinst am PC gegen Gegner mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen; der XBOX 360 Controller wird nativ unterstützt, die Steuerung ist damit die gleiche wie auf der Konsole; viel Spaß!



Ist BC2 nicht mit Steamzwang? Also nein danke. Außerdem komme ich derzeit kaum noch zum Spielen (weder PC noch Konsole). Aber wenn ich eine Weile üben würde (vorher würde mir BC2 vermutlich zu langweilig werden > die besagte Sache mit der Spielermentalität).



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, das hab ich nicht; trotzdem sprechen alle Fakten für die Überlegenheit von Maus und Tastatur in RTS und FPS Spielen



Zitat: "Red es dir nur ein..." 



Superwip schrieb:


> Und auf einmal hast du doch Angst vor den besseren Maus+ Tastatur Spielern?



Warum sollte ich? Es ist wie gesagt ein Trainingsvorsprung.
Für mich bedeuten Maus + Tastatur nur, dass man weniger Skill braucht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man diese Geräte nicht einfach per Firmware ausschließen kann...



Das Gerät sendet ebenfalls eine bestimmte Kennung aus, um von der PS3 erkannt zu werden. Wie sonst hätte man die anderen Controller aussperren sollen?





Superwip schrieb:


> Und das verstößt nicht gegen die Lizenzvereinbarung?



Nein, denn sonst wäre es längst via DRM gesperrt worden. Ebenso wenig könnte ich sonst im US- oder Japan-Store einkaufen (setzt jeweils einen Account aus dem jeweiligen Land vorraus) und die Sachen dann mit meinem deutschen Account nutzen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich, jeder PC Nutzer ist Zielgruppe für jedes PC Spiel, dass auf seinem PC läuft und jeder Konsolenspieler ist Zielgruppe für jedes Konsolenspiel, dass auf seiner Konsole läuft?



Ok, dann habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Zielgruppe sich vervielfacht, wenn man ein Spiel auf die großen Konsolen umsetzt.



Superwip schrieb:


> wenn doch würden sie wahrscheinlich nach einiger Zeit aufgrund der Vorteile auf den PC wechseln (wollen)



Deiner Meinung nach gibt es ja auch nuuur Vorteile, wenn man Shooter auf dem PC spielt und trotzdem gibt es dort keine Abwanderung auf Seiten der Konsolenspieler.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das wäre aber schon sehr problematisch, im Endgame haben manche Klassen vor allem im PvP bis zu über 20 Fertigkeiten, die bei Bedarf möglichst sofort, also über Shortcuts verfügbar sein sollten; auch dazu kommen auf jeden Fall noch duzende weitere, weniger wichtige Fertigkeiten, die auf dem PC per Maus ausgeführt werden; auf der Konsole könnte man das mit einem Analogstick als Mausersatz umsetzen aber das wäre doch nicht ganz das Wahre



Wie gesagt, könnte man dies über entsprechende Doppelbelegungen erreichen. Z.B. indem man (auf PS3) eine Symboltaste gedrückt hält, dann ganz bestimmte Schultertasten eindrückt (ergibt 15 Möglichkeiten PRO Symboltaste, also 4*15 = 60 Kombinationen, Pfeiltasten und Analogsticks nicht eingerechnet).

Und jetzt sag nicht, dass sich das kein Mensch merken kann. Mein WG-Mitbewohner hat bei WoW auch jede Taste doppelt und dreifach belegt.

Da man an einem Controller im Gegensatz zu einer Tastatur permanent die Finger an jeder verfügbaren Taste hat, könnte man Spells und dergleichen sogar noch schneller ausführen als an einem PC.



Superwip schrieb:


> Effektiv umsetzen könnte man das nur durch einen zwingend erforderlichen Tastaturcontroller, bei dem die Tastatur auch zur Spielsteuerung und nicht nur zum Chatten eingesetzt wird



Wie du siehst, benötigt man für 60+ einzigartige Kombinationen eben keine Tastatur, wenn man etwas seine Fantasie benutzt. Nur beim Chat wäre eine Tastatur wesentlich bequemer.



Superwip schrieb:


> Hier wird wie gesagt (worauf du auch überhaupt nicht eingegangen bist) das Balancing zu einem Problem; manche Klassen lassen sich mit Controller sicherlich wesentlich leichter und effektiver spielen als andere, wenn man das ändern wollte müsste man massive Änderungen vornehmen, die den zahlreicheren PC Spielern nicht unbedingt gefallen würden- möglicherweise würden sie dann auch gleich das Balancing mit Tastatur+ Maus zerstören...



Wieso sollte das Balancing auf dem PC davon betroffen sein? Und wie ich oben schrieb, ist es erneut reine Übungssache. Mein Mitbewohner erzählt mir auch oft Storys von WoW (das meißte geht links rein und rechts wieder raus) und demnach gibt es auch am PC Klassen, die sich leichter oder schwerer Spielen, weil manche Klassen afaik zig Flüche und so sprechen können, bei denen ein einzelner Gegner prinzipiell keine Chance mehr hat.



Superwip schrieb:


> Alternativ wären eigene Konsolenserver, nur für Konsolenspieler mit eigenem Balancing möglich; in jedem Fall ein enormer Mehraufwand, Konsolenspieler wären so oder so in der Community sicherlich schnell als Noobs verschrien und würden dadurch auf den PC gedrängt



WoW-Spieler sind allgemein als Kellerkinder ohne eigenes Leben verschriehen, und dennnoch lassen sie sich nicht ins RL drängen. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: ein Tastaturcontroller wäre sowieso Pflicht



Wie oben beschrieben, wäre dies nicht der Fall, außer zum Chatten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Interfacemods erledigen keineswegs alles für den Spieler, einige sind im PvE vielleicht etwas Balancingverzerrend aber die meisten sind einfach nur praktisch, etwa Addons, die die Taschen übersichtlicher gestalten und eine Suchfunktion implementieren, Addons, die eine Notizblockfunktion integrieren, Addons, die die Anzeige von Koordinaten ermöglichen um Positionen besser mit anderen Spielern absprechen zu können ("der Gartenzwerg, den du für Quest XY brauchst ist bei 32,73") oder einen ingame steuerbaren Musikplayer implementieren oder verschönern das Interface optisch, etwa indem man die Form der Minikarte verändert; es gibt unzählige Beispiele dafür und das ist meiner Meinung doch ganz klar ein Vorteil des PC



Entsprechende Funktionen könnte Blizzard per Optionsmenü aktivierbar machen, wenn sie denn wollten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die aber zumindestens bei der XBox heillos überteuert sind, weil der Hersteller nicht will, dass man Fremdplatten verwendet (obwohl das technisch problemlos möglich wäre/ist)



Das ist ja auch einer der Gründe, weshalb ich in entsprechenden PS3 vs. XBox360-Debatten immer zur PS3 rate. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bin überzaugt davon, dass sowohl Sony als auch MS spätestens gegen eine Gewinnbeteiligung hier schnell ihre Meinung ändern würden...



Möglich, da die AGB regelmäßig überarbeitet werden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen kommst du immer mit dem "Spielgefühl"...



Und du mit der Grafik. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Was soll das sein? Die Steuerung ist jedenfalls 1:1 gleich, wenn man ein Gamepad verwendet, zumindestens in den Spielen, die nativ das XBox 360 Gamepad unterstützen



Das habe ich nun schon mehrfach ausführlich erklärt. Um dein Gedächtnis etwas aufzufrischen: Offline-Multiplayer, kein Online-Chat, weitaus weniger Spieler mit Headset (weniger Brüllaffen, die man aber in jedem Fall muten kann).



Superwip schrieb:


> Und das der Kopierschutz ein Argument für die Konsolen sein soll kann doch nur ein Witz sein; Konsolen sind eine einzige DRM Plattform, die ihre gesamte wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung daraus beziehen; auch das von dir hier angesprochene Problem mit dem verborgen/verkaufen von STEAM- Spielen kann ich nur sehr eingeschränkt nachvollziehen; man kann ja, wenn man vorhat ein Spiel zu verkaufen oder zu verborgen dafür extra einen eigenen, neuen Account anlegen- allgemein ist das aber so oder so ein nur sehr schwaches Argument



Du willst ernsthaft für jedes Game einen eigenen Account machen und dich dann ständig neu einloggen? Dann entfällt aber die "Bequemlichkeit", die von vielen so an Steam gemocht wird (einfach Spiel anklicken und starten), da kann man Steam auch gleich abschaffen und auf das alte System zurückgehen (DVD einlegen, spielen (sofern bereits installiert)). Dann könnte man ebenso wie auf Konsolen Spiele einfach verborgen... Aber halt, da war ja noch die Sache mit den Onlineaktivierungen, Installationslimits, .... 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Beispiel für ein neueres PC exklusives Spiel ist Stalker CoP; es hat zwar eine gute aber dennoch nicht wirklich eine Topgrafik; das liegt vermutlich vor allem daran, dass (zu?) sehr auf Kompatibilität zu älteren Systemen geachtet wurde (Systemminima: Microsoft Windows XP, SP2, 2,2 GHz Intel Pentium-4 oder AMD Athlon XP 2200+, 768 MiByte Ram, 6 GByte Festplatte, Nvidia Geforce 5900 128 MiB oder ATI Radeon 9600 XT 128 MiB)



Das bekräftigt nur mein Argument, dass Konsolen nicht an der grafischen stagnierung schuld sind.



Superwip schrieb:


> Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass grundsätzlich Stillstand herrscht; gerade in den PC Exklusiven Generes geht der Fortschritt ungebrochen weiter (siehe etwa bei neueren MMOs wie AION oder AoC; erfolgreich oder nicht, die Grafik ist eine andere als bei älteren) oder bei RTS Spielen wie Anno 1404 oder Tropico 3 oder auch bei den PC umsetzugen von Konsolenspielen wie etwa Metro 2033, BF:BC2 oder Dirt2; hier ist aber auch klar, dass die Konsolen die Entwicklung bremsen



Seltsam, wurde Metro 2033 nicht als einer der grafischen Kracher der letzten Jahre gehandelt?  Die PCG-Redaktion hat Dirt aus grafischer Sicht auch ausnahmslos nur gelobt.





Superwip schrieb:


> Physikeffekte können freilich auch auf der Konsole umgesetzt werden aber niemals so gut und in so einem Umfang wie am PC; vor allem GPU Physik ist auf den Konsolen kaum möglich



GPU-Physik läuft aber derzeit auch nur auf einigen PCs (wieder die Sache mit der besagten Aufrüstpflicht) mit Nvidia-GPU. Und es bleibt spannend um die Frage, ob Bullet dann auch auf ALLEN GPUs läuft oder ob Nvidia evtl etwas dagegen haben könnte und entsprechende Treiberblockaden einbaut.




Superwip schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein PC am Ende trotzdem teurer ist ist der Aufpreis die Vorteile auf jeden Fall wert- und umso mehr man investiert desto großer ist der Vorteil des PC; daher ist der PC gerade für Enthusiasten wie uns überlegen



Definiere "Enthusiasten". Für mich ist das ein anderes Wort für "Grafikfetischisten". Diese werden mit Konsolen freilich nicht immer zufrieden sein. Für jeden anderen überwiegen jedoch aus meiner Sicht die Vorteile von Konsolen.


----------



## Wenzman (10. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was genau hat das jetzt damit zu tun, ob man am PC oder auf der Konsole besser zocken kann?
> 
> Es gibt genug TVs mit (weit) unter 28", aber warum sollte die Größe von TVs ein Grund sein auf der Konsole bzw. nicht am PC zu zocken?


Weil ich einfach lieber auf meinem 60'' Fernseher spiele als auf ner Butterdose.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2011)

Je grösser der Bildschirm, desto grösser der Sitzabstand. Je grösser der Sitzabstand, desto kleiner nimmt man das Bild wahr.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich umgekehrt, aber ich sitze meistens 2m vor nem 40" TV und mir ist das Bild zu klein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich umgekehrt, sachta.


----------



## Wenzman (10. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Je grösser der Bildschirm, desto grösser der Sitzabstand. Je grösser der Sitzabstand, desto kleiner nimmt man das Bild wahr.



Oder man sitzt einfach so weit vom TV entfernt wie es empfohlen wird, das sind bei 60 '' min. 2,6m und dann ist das Spielgefühl perfekt .


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Januar 2011)

Weiter sogar, denn Konsolen geben ja selten Full-HD aus.

TV-Tipps: Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Fernseher - CHIP Online

Ich will darauf hinaus, dass es abgesehen vom Spielgefühl keinen Unterschied macht, ob man mit 50 cm Abstand vorm 24" Bildschirm oder mit 3,x Meter Abstand vorm 60" Bildschirm sitzt. Es relativiert sich sozusagen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2011)

Nicht wirklich. 

Zumal man so nah wie man will vor der Glotze sitzen kann. 

Glaub mir, es ist ganz was anderes ein Film auf ner 60" Goltze zu gucken anstatt auf einem Monitor. Und genauso ist es auch mit Spielen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Januar 2011)

> Zumal man so nah wie man will vor der Glotze sitzen kann.



Eben nicht wenn man auf ein halbwegs ansehnliches Bild Wert legt. 



> Glaub mir, es ist ganz was anderes ein Film auf ner 60" Goltze zu gucken anstatt auf einem Monitor. Und genauso ist es auch mit Spielen.



Natürlich, aber optische Vorteile bietet es wenn man den Sitzabstand anpasst nicht.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (11. Januar 2011)

Da mit dem 24" Monitor ists gleiche wie der Full HD Fernseher greifft echt ins Leere. Für mich ist das sogar der Kaufgrund für die Ps3


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Januar 2011)

Du hast geschrieben, dass du einen 19" Monitor hast. (Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Konsole VS. PC?)

Zwischen 19" und 24" liegen aber wirklich Welten wenn man 50 cm davor sitzt. Also deine Probleme liegen ganz woanders. Mit 24" bräuchtest du auch nicht mehr die Auflösung ändern wenn du mit dem PC am Full-HD Fernseher spielen willst, da ein 24" Monitor nativ Full-HD hat. Ein Xbox360 Pad gibts auch für Windows und funktioniert fast bei jedem Spiel ohne was einstellen zu müssen.

Na ja, musst du wissen. Ich persönlich spiel eh lieber vorm Monitor und mein Fernseher ist ein aktueller Full-HD und auch nicht grade klein.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (12. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass du einen 19" Monitor hast. (Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Konsole VS. PC?)
> 
> Zwischen 19" und 24" liegen aber wirklich Welten wenn man 50 cm davor sitzt. Also deine Probleme liegen ganz woanders. Mit 24" bräuchtest du auch nicht mehr die Auflösung ändern wenn du mit dem PC am Full-HD Fernseher spielen willst, da ein 24" Monitor nativ Full-HD hat. Ein Xbox360 Pad gibts auch für Windows und funktioniert fast bei jedem Spiel ohne was einstellen zu müssen.
> 
> Na ja, musst du wissen. Ich persönlich spiel eh lieber vorm Monitor und mein Fernseher ist ein aktueller Full-HD und auch nicht grade klein.





Ja klar könnte ich, die Frage ist nur, was hab ich mehr davon ? Also erst mal müsste ich mir nen 24" Monitor kaufen, der preislich wenns 'n guter sein soll ugf. bei 200€ liegt, und dann noch das Pad für 40€. Also 240 !

Wenn ich diese Woche bei MM zuschlag bekomm ich ne PS3 mit nem Controller und Fifa 11 für 318 und hab keinerlei Sorgen dass ich immer den Monitor wechseln muss usw. von dem her kehr ich dem PC zumindest was das Spielen anbetrifft den Rücken zu!


----------



## trible_d (12. Januar 2011)

Wer kein geld hat ist mit der konsole besser dran. Aber mit nem pc kann ich auch auf nem 50" tv zocken. Also für mich ist der pc das einzig wahre. Wobei man mit der konsole weniger prob. hat wenn man einfach ein kurzes schnelles game mit freunden zocken will. Zudem ist sie halt auch mobiler. 
Mir reicht der pc. konsolen hatte ich schon viele, aber aktuell keine mehr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Januar 2011)

ll_tim_ll

Wenn das so ist kannst dir auch ne Xbox360 Slim für 199 Euro inkl. Pad kaufen. Hab ich letztens bei Saturn gesehen.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (12. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ll_tim_ll
> 
> Wenn das so ist kannst dir auch ne Xbox360 Slim für 199 Euro inkl. Pad kaufen. Hab ich letztens bei Saturn gesehen.


 

Dake fürs Angebot, aber die XBox lohnt sich schon allein wegen XBox Live nicht, das ja fürn Jahr fast 50 euro kostet, wenn man da noch das fehlende BluRay Laufwerk berücksichtigt ist der Preisvorteil dahin, ganz zu schweigen von der Grafik.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2011)

trible_d schrieb:


> Wer kein geld hat ist mit der konsole besser dran. Aber mit nem pc kann ich auch auf nem 50" tv zocken. Also für mich ist der pc das einzig wahre. Wobei man mit der konsole weniger prob. hat wenn man einfach ein kurzes schnelles game mit freunden zocken will. Zudem ist sie halt auch mobiler.
> Mir reicht der pc. konsolen hatte ich schon viele, aber aktuell keine mehr.


Man kann auch mit einer Konsole auf einem 50" TV zocken und braucht sich auch keine Gedanken über den Inputlag machen.

Kurze und schnelle Games?
Sowas wie Shooter am PC?


----------



## we3dm4n (13. Januar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit einer Konsole auf einem 50" TV zocken und braucht sich auch keine Gedanken über den Inputlag machen.
> 
> Kurze und schnelle Games?
> Sowas wie Shooter am PC?





@tim
Du redest wohl von Xbox Live *Gold*, was allerdings nur 30€ pro Jahr kostet...da kann man nicht meckern, denn man bekommt so einiges geboten. Xbox Live ist für jeden kostenlos. Halbwahrheiten verbreiten hilft hier keinem weiter und streut nur noch mehr Unwahrheiten...


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

Da muss ich dem Herrn Recht geben.

Nicht umsonst haben viele SPieleentwickler die Xbox für ihre mmorpg Plattform ausgesucht.

Beispielsweiße Monster HZunter, denn manweiß einfach, man zahlt das Geld und man bekommt halt stabile und spamfreie Serven ohne irgendwelche Hacker und ohne zu befürchten einen SUpportlosen Server  zu betreten wo man schon auf anhieb sieht, dass das Spiel Online keine Laune macht.

Erstmal rumheulen weils so fürn Ars** ist online zuzocken wegen Dissconnect usw.
und am Ende bekommt man für einen kleinen Jahresbeitrag all-around zufriedenstellenden Spielespaß online.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (13. Januar 2011)

Also erstmal sorry, wenn das mit dem Xbox Live nicht ganz stimmt, ich habe es halt von Freunden so gehört.

Das mit  dem MMORPG erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, was du damit ausdrücken willst, dennoch bleibt zu sagen, dass solche Spiele doch lieber auf nem PC gespielt werden sollten, da hier die Steuerung wirklich etwas ausmacht ( meiner Meinung nach) .


Letzen Endes muss jeder selber wissen, ob n BluRay Laufwerk mit 3D Funktion und n paar bessere Shooter ihm diesen gewissen Aufpreis ( ich glaube es sind ca. 80€ ) wert sind, für mich sind sie das alle Mal.


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

@tim:  Ich sehe es genau anders mit der STeuerung.
Bevor ich zu meiner Xbox kam, zockte ich viel am PC und habe da schon oftmals das Gamepad vermisst und der XBox Controller rockt richtig 
Ich bin da rundum zufrieden damit und mir gefalllen allein SPiele wie Assasssinse Creed oder Bad Company 2 einfach mehr auf Controller.

Aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen wer mit was lieber zockt.
Zudem solltest du nicht pauschalisieren in dem du sagest:
dennoch bleibt zu sagen, dass solche Spiele doch lieber auf nem PC gespielt werden sollten, da hier die Steuerung wirklich etwas ausmacht ( meiner Meinung nach)  "

Denn wen du von deiner Meinung ausgehst, solltest du nur für dich reden, denn andere sehen das sicherlich anders


----------



## Primer (13. Januar 2011)

@XBL
Aber es ist doch immer noch so das nur die Goldmitglieder Online Spielen dürfen oder hat sich da mal was geändert?
Gerade hier finde ich lässt MS auch viel schleifen, denn für die 30€ im Jahr bekommt man meist keine dedizierten Server, der MP der meisten Spiele ist und bleibt leider P2P.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (13. Januar 2011)

@UltraGraniat


Deshalb hab ichs auch nicht pauschalisiert, sondern explizit MMORPG´s dazu geschrieben. Bei Bad Company 2 , Black Ops, AC etc. gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, dass Konsolen hinsichtlich der Steuerung dem PC keineswegs unterlegen sind.

Lediglich die höheren Preise für solche Spiele gehen mir etwas auf den Keks.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> @XBL
> Aber es ist doch immer noch so das nur die Goldmitglieder Online Spielen dürfen oder hat sich da mal was geändert?
> Gerade hier finde ich lässt MS auch viel schleifen, denn für die 30€ im Jahr bekommt man meist keine dedizierten Server, der MP der meisten Spiele ist und bleibt leider P2P.



XBL kostet 60€ im Jahr. Nicht immer irgendwelche nicht-seriöse Ebayangebote als Referenz nehmen.


----------



## zøtac (13. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> XBL kostet 60€ im Jahr. Nicht immer irgendwelche nicht-seriöse Ebayangebote als Referenz nehmen.


Ich kauf mir seit 4 Jahren die Goldmitgliedschaft Jahreskarten von ein und dem selben Ebay Händler für 25€. Und auch in nicht-ebay Shops gibts die Karten weit unter 60€. 
Mit "XBL Gold kostet 60€ im Jahr" Argumentieren ist genau wie "ein iPhone kostet 1.000€", klar, wer sich das teuerste Angebot aussucht.


----------



## we3dm4n (13. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir seit 4 Jahren die Goldmitgliedschaft Jahreskarten von ein und dem selben Ebay Händler für 25€. Und auch in nicht-ebay Shops gibts die Karten weit unter 60€.
> Mit "XBL Gold kostet 60€ im Jahr" Argumentieren ist genau wie "ein iPhone kostet 1.000€", klar, wer sich das teuerste Angebot aussucht.


/sign
Kaufe mir auch immer Gold bei ebay und da ist es eben immer um die 30€ - aber anscheinend ist es ein Problem Sachen günstig zu kaufen?  Manche Leute haben echt komische Auffassungen...

@tim
Die Spiele sind nunmal teuerer, da dadurch nochmal ein Teil der Konsole finanziert wird und dazu kommt eben noch die weitaus aufwändigere Optimierung.
Die PS3 hat bessere Shooter als die Xbox 360? Hast du das auch schon wieder von deinen "Freunden" gehört...auf beiden Konsolen gibt es wirklich gute Shooter - ich bin Halo Fan der ersten Stunden (mit der Xbox 1 angefangen) doch trotzdem sage ich doch nicht, dass die Xbox 360 bessere Shooter hat...dies hat sie eben *nur für mich*. Du solltest mal darauf achten, wie du deine Sätze formulierst.


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

ll_tim_ll schrieb:


> @UltraGraniat
> 
> 
> Deshalb hab ichs auch nicht pauschalisiert, sondern explizit MMORPG´s dazu geschrieben. Bei Bad Company 2 , Black Ops, AC etc. gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, dass Konsolen hinsichtlich der Steuerung dem PC keineswegs unterlegen sind.
> ...




Ich greife immer gerne auf das Beispiel Monster Hunter zurueck.
Ich hatte es schon mit der PSP gedattelt und musste sagen, dass da Knoepfe fehlten, ich spielte auch manschmal per Tastatur da ich die PSp auf meinem Laptop Monitor abspielen lies.

Man konnte dementsprechen auch die Controller-Settings der PSP aendern und mir machte es erlich gesagt nicht mehr Laune als auf der PSP.

Fakt ist soagr, dass ich mit nem PS3 oder Xbox Controller wirklich besser bedient waere, natuerlich gibt es keine Spiele wie WoW fuer die Xbox.

Aber MH ist auch kein gutes Beispiel, da es ja kein vergleichbares WoW oder Metin usw.

Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu, was das Angeht.
ZUminist vorerst.
Denn es waere gelacht wen ie Technik stehen bleiben wuerde.
Sicherlich werden Entwickler auch dafuer neue Tueren un Tore oeffnen um da ne Revolution anzuzetteln 


lg. Ultra


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2011)

> Das ist falsch. Man muss aufpassen das man einen kompatiblen Bluetooth Adapter kauft. Aber ansonsten hast du recht, nutze mein PS3 Controller schon lange am PC (da er einfach viel besser als ein unhandlicher Xbox Controller ist). Dank XBox Emulation wird er auch in jedem Game erkannt und schon fertig konfiguriert.


 
Okay, von mir aus; aber wenn Bluetooth nicht läuft kann man auch auf ein 0815 mini USB Kabel zurückgreifen



> Ist genauso wie eine Ofen vs Mikrowellen Umfrage. Wozu einen Ofen wenn doch alles in der Mikrowelle schneller geht? Weils eben doch etwas anderes ist. Einer mags lieber aus dem Ofen, der andere aus der Mikrowelle. Bei dem einen muss es schnell und einfach gehen, bei dem anderen darf es länger dauern usw.


 
Ich würde eher sagen "Auto vs. Bus"; ein Fahrschein ist zwar billiger als ein Auto und es ist auch einfacher in einen Bus einzusteigen als ein Auto zu lenken, dafür ist man mit diesem aber auch viel flexibler und schneller...

Fur mich steht außer Frage, was ich bevorzugen würde; bei der Frage "PC vs. Konsole" ist das das gleiche



> Achja und man brauch nicht aufzustehen um die PS3 anzuschalten, man drückt einfach auf den PS-Button auf dem Controller und schon geht sie an


 
Das stimmt nicht. Um ferngesteuert aktiviert werden zu können muss sich die Konsole im Standby befinden; das geht mit einem PC dann aber prinzipiell freilich auch...



> Ich weiß nicht, was manche immer gegen die Wii haben.
> Es gibt dafür ca. 20-25 Spiele die mich interessieren und bei keinem davon muß man großartig rumfuchteln.
> 
> Aber ich kann es auch irgendwo verstehen, da manche anscheinend gerne Halbwissen verbreiten.





> @Fadi
> Die meisten lassen sich eben durch die Werbung blenden, weil die Personen dort wie wild rumfuchteln und ständig mit ausgestreckten Armen zielen
> 
> Dabei kann man die Wii auch aus dem Handgelenk bedienen (zielen inkl.). Nach mehreren Stunden Resident Evil oder Metroid hab ich jedenfalls keinen Muskelkater festgestellt (oder sonstige Anzeichen von "Überanstrengung" ). Und nein, die genannten Spiele sind KEINE Partyspiele! (laut Gerüchten findet man auf der Wii ja nix anderes )





> Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie dieses Wii-Game hieß, aber dort habe ich mit einer Kettensäge Leute zerteilt.
> Ist halt ein typisches Kiddiegame.


 
Es stimmt sicher, dass es auch einige "ernsthaftere" Spiele für die Wii gibt und auch der Controller ist sicherlich innovativ...

Aber irgendwann muss Schluss sein; ich sag nur "852 × 480"; wenn ich mit dem Wii Controller spielen wollte würde ich mir einen kaufen und damit auf dem PC zocken

Aber wenn jemandem die Grafik genügt soll er doch; ich hab kein Problem damit, Wii Spiele stehen meiner Meinung nach auch kaum in Konkurrenz zu PC Spielen und da Wii-PC Crossplattformentwicklungen relativ selten sind (wenn wird eher auf die Wii portiert als von der Wii wobei die Wii Version meist stark angepasst ist; dadurch hat die Wii Version kaum einen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der PC Version oder der übrigen Konsolenversionen)



> Es gibt weltweit zwar weniger PC-Spieler als Konsolen-Spieler, aber als klein würd ich die PC-Spieler-Fraktion nicht bezeichnen. Sind ja immerhin zig Milliönchen, nicht wahr. Allein World of Warcraft wird von 12 Millionen Menschen gespielt.
> 
> Auch sind die Verkaufszahlen von AAA-Titeln trotz massiver Raubkopiererei am PC gut. Meist sind die Verkäufszahlen auf Konsolen zwar besser, aber deswegen sind sie auf dem PC für sich genommen nicht schlecht. Wenn sich z.B. ein Titel auf der Xbox360 7 Millionen mal verkauft und auf dem PC 3 Millionen mal kann man zwar von schlechteren Verkaufszahlen reden, aber nicht von schlechten Verkaufszahlen. Der PC-Spielemarkt ist nach wie vor sehr lukrativ. Der Spielesupport für den PC beruht auf einer lohnenswerten wirtschaftlichen Entscheidung der allermeisten Spielehersteller und nicht auf ihrer Gönnerhaftigkeit.


 
Du unterschätzt den PC sogar noch, aber das Thema hatten wir schon und für die Frage, welche Plattform nun die einzig Wahre ist ist die Meinung der dummen Masse eigentlich auch relativ uninterressant

Nur um die Fakten zu wiederholen:

-Es gibt weltweit mehr PC als Konsolenspieler (vor allem etwa in Asien)
-Der PC Spiele Markt ist größer als der aller Konsolenspiele zusammen; alleine WoW macht mehr Umsatz als alle XBox Spiele zusammen
-Für Sony und Microsoft sind die PS3 und die XBox 360 unterm Strich bist heute ein Verlustgeschäft; ob sie sich jemals rentieren ist fraglich
-Die wohl größten Profiteure der Konsolen sind Spielepublisher, die so der Raubkopierproblematik großteils entgehen können; das ist auch die wesentliche wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung der Konsolen; Konsolen sind DRM Plattformen- ihr wesentlicher Sinn und Zweck ist die Beschränkung der Möglichkeiten des Benutzers (ursächlich vor allem eben zum Verhindern von Raubkopien)



> Wie kann man sich eine Meinung über etwas mit Sicherheit bilden, wenn man es garnicht besitzt bzw. über lange Zeit benutzt hat?


 
Ich habe in meinem Leben bedauerlich viel Zeit mit Konsolen verbracht...

Doch das müsste ich garnicht; meine Überlegungen basieren einfach auf simplen technischen Daten- diese sagen mir, dass die Steuerung am PC unter der Verwendung eines Controllers 1:1 gleich ist, das man -wenn man das denn möchte- auf die wesentlich präzisere Eingabe per Maus und Tastatur zurückgreifen kann und das die Grafik auf einem PC zumindestens bei einem besseren, den Konsolen weit überlegen ist -> das "Spielgefühl" kann also schlechtestenfalls gleich sein, eben bei einem ansonsten gleichen Crossplattformspiel keine weiteren Nachteile während des Spiels auftreten

Dazu kommen freilich noch die übrigen Vorteile eines PC, die ich schon an anderen Stellen großteils auch mehrfach genannt habe.



> Ich gehe nun mal kurz auf dein Geschreibsel ein, werde dabei jedoch nicht beleidigend, wie du es geworden bist _("Ein größeres Spiel, ein Spiel, für das ein normaler Mensch Geld ausgeben würde")._
> Ja, danke - Konsoleros (ich spiele auch am PC) sind eben keine normalen Menschen...


 
Was ist daran bitte beleidigend?

Ich wollte damit sagen: "großes Spiel, für das ein normaler Mensch Geld ausgeben würde": ein aufwendiges 3D Spiel wie GTA, CoD oder was auch immer, ob auf der Konsole oder auf dem PC; solche Spiele sind eben groß- von ihrem Speicherverbrauch her

Im Gegensatz zu "kleinen Spielen" wie etwa irgendwelchen gratis Flashgames, die zwar kaum Speicherplatz belegen, in der Regel aber auch aufgrund ihres viel geringeren Produktionsaufwands gratis sind- sonst würde sie auch niemand kaufen oder denkst du, jemand würde etwa für Heli Attack oder das N-Game (heutzutage noch) Geld ausgeben?



> Natürlich ist das auf der Konsole anders, aber davon kannst du wenig wissen, da du das Teil nicht zu Hause stehen hast...nur mal als kleine Anmerkung:
> Dieses Jahr kommt Forza 4 und Star Wars Kinect. Beide natürlich mit kompletter Kinectunterstützung und das sind nur zwei Titel die angekündigt wurden.


 
"Dieses Jahr kommt noch..." hast du die Spiele schon? Weißt du, wie gut sie dann in der Praxis funktionieren?

Sehr gut möglich, dass Microsoft die Kinect dann auch offiziell für den PC freigegeben hat sodass auch die großen Spieleentwickler offiziell Kinect Unterstützung für die PC Versionen diverser Crossplattformspiele anbieten können

Wers braucht...



> Wenn du nun von einer alten Konsole ausgehst (2005-2006) muss man fairnesshalber auch von einem PC aus diesem Jahrgang sprechen um es vergleichen zu können. Da sieht es nicht anders aus, man müsste genauso aufrüsten.
> Eine 250GB Platte (samt Gehäuse, d.h. einbaufertig) bekommt man für um die 40€ - Einstecken, fertig!


 
40€? Träum weiter- tatsächlich musst du mit mehr als doppelt so viel rechnen:
Microsoft XBOX 360 Hard Drive 250GB (X360) (HPF-00003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Freilich "muss" man einen PC auch aufrüsten bzw. es ist zumindestens Vorteilhaft aber ich würde das definitiv nicht als Nachteil sehen



> Alle Daten der alten Platte kannst du per Transferkabel (1€-Ware) auf die neue Platte übertagen, funktioniert alles völlig problemlos.


 
Man kann die Daten aber nur übertragen, nicht kopieren; das hat einige Nachteile, etwa die Gefahr eines Datenverlusts, wenn ein Fehler auftritt (Stromausfall oder was auch immer); Microsoft haftet jedenfalls explizit nicht dafür

Anschließend muss man die kopierten Spiele großteils auch noch einer bösen, bösen Onlineaktivierung unterziehen!



> Den ignorieren wir mal die Technik und setzen den Fokus auf das Spielen.
> Denn ich geb einen Schei** auf die Technik, wen ich dafuer top Games bekomme kann meinet wegen die Technik aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg sein.
> 
> Wir haben heute top Spiele, von Assassinse Creed bishin zu Borderlands,Halo usw. usw.
> ...


 
Assassins Creed gibts auch am PC... Borderlands auch... Halo 1 & 2 auch...

Wobei Halo freilich ein Spezialfall ist; Halo ist doch immerhin Microsofts Plattformköder Nr.1; sehen wir uns die Sache mal an:

Halo 1: Wurde ursprünglich für den PC entwickelt, dann auf die XBox portiert- um die Konsole künstlich zu pushen und durch den Exklusivtitel zu bewerben wurde die -vor der XBox Version fertiggestellte- PC Version erst über ein Jahr nach der Konsolenversion veröffentlicht

Halo 2: Bei Halo 2 würde dann gleich auf die Konsole gesetzt um diese weiter zu pushen; die PC Version erschien erst mehr als zwei Jahre Später- um eine andere Plattform zu pushen: Windows Vista; die Vista Exklusivität hatte keinerlei techische Gründe und wurde später per Patch aufgehoben

Halo 3, Halo 3: ODST, Halo Wars und Halo Reach: bis heute nicht auf dem PC erschienen dienen diese Spiele nach wie vor dazu, Fans der Serie an die Konsolen zu fesseln

-> Die Tatsache, dass Halo nicht primär oder gar exklusiv auf dem PC erschienen ist verdanken wir den Kosolen und nicht zuletzt auch jenen, die die Existenz der Konsolen wirtschaftlich begründen: den Konsolenspielern

Wie auch immer; meiner Meinung nach gibt es bei weitem weder so viele noch so gute Konsolenexklusive Spiele, dass sie alleine den Kauf einer Konsole rechtfertigen würden; aber wenn irgendwer meint, er müsse unbedingt sofort Halo 3 spielen... na von mir aus



> zudem bekommen Sfast alle Spiele die gleiche Note fuer Xbox wie auch fuer die Ps3 und meistens auch wie die PC Version. (Wen nicht besser.)


Da misst man sicher auch mit zweierlei Maß; ein Konsolenspiel wird mit anderen Kosolenspielen verglichen, ein PC Spiel mit anderen PC Spielen, ein Konsolenspiel aber eher weniger mit seiner eigenen PC Version...

Es ist auch klar, das schlechte Konsolenportierungen auf dem PC teils tatsächlich schlechter sind, dafür sind aber wiedermal ursächlich die Konsolen verantwortlich...



> > Auf dem PC gibt es auch in vielen Spielen ingame Sprachchat; genutzt wird er aber kaum- und das hat seine Gründe obwohl ein TS o.Ä. Server zusätzliche Kosten verursacht; der wichtigste ist wohl, dass man in seinem eigenen TS Server selbst die Kontrolle behält; auch die Kommunikation mit nicht mitspielenden ist so nicht möglich
> 
> 
> Die Kommunikation mit Außenstehenden wäre imo der einzige nennenswerte Vorteil. Ansonsten mutet man ingame einfach ungeliebte Tratschtanten.


 
Du kennst wohl den WoW Sprachchat nicht; er ist enorm umfangreich und es ist auch möglich Chatgruppen unabhängig von Ingame Gruppen zu bilden, Chatgruppen zu überlagern,...

So kann man prinzipiell auch de-facto Außenstehende einbinden, sie brauchen nur online sein, sie brauchen nichtmal einen bezahlten Account, ein Testaccount sollte dafür soweit ich weiß ausreichen

Trotzdem kenne ich keine einzige Gilde oder Stammgruppe, die den Ingamesprachchat in der Praxis benutzt- obwohl man sich dadurch die zusätzlichen Kosten für TS, Ventrilo o.Ä. Server ersparen könnte

Welche Gründe das hat, darüber kann ich als langjähriger WoW Spieler (als der Sprachchat eingeführt wurde hab ich bereits aktiv geraidet) nur spekulieren; externe Programme haben tatsächlich einige Vorteile, etwa die Redundanz; auch wenn die Ingame Server Probleme haben oder gar ausfallen bleibt die Kommunikation weiter bestehen; es ist in diesem Zusammenhang freilich auch möglich das VoIP Programm auf ein externes Gerät auszulagern um die Sicherheit und oder Flexibilität weiter zu erhöhen.

Desweiteren war der Ingame Voicechat zumindestens in sener Anfangsphase angeblich instabil, von Qualitätsproblemen geplagt und bei größeren Gruppen schlicht überlastet- ich konnte das aber nie persönlich feststellen; ob das heute immernoch der Fall ist (vermutlich nicht) weiß ich nicht, da ich nach den Anfangstagen nie wieder eine größere Gruppe gefunden habe, die den Ingame Voicechat genutzt hätte



> > Auch bei anderen Office Aufgaben, etwa massivem Multitasking mit sagen wir Word+ Power Point+ Google Earth+ 5 Browserfenster merkt man sehr schnell, dass ein ATOM oder auch ein altes P4 oder Athlon 64 System hier seine Grenzen hat
> 
> 
> Und welcher Standardanwender (90% der PC-Nutzer) macht so vieles mit einem mal auf?


Äh... ungefähr jeder, den ich kenne?
Ist ja irgendwie naheliegend, wenn man ein Multitaskingfähiges OS hat dieses auch zu nutzen...

Beispielszenario: Maxi Mustermann muss für die Schule ein Referat über Bielefeld halten; um sich über die Stadt zu informieren öffnet er erstmal Word um das Handout und Power Point um paralell dazu die Folien zu erstellen; anschließend öffnet er den Internetbrowser; im ersten Browserfenster öffnet er Wikipedia, im zweiten Google um weitere Informationen zu suchen, im dritten die Google Bildersuche im vierten die mittlerweile gefundene offizielle Seite der Stadt und im fünften eine Seite über die Bielefeldverschwörung, die gegebenenfalls auch noch mit einigen fetten flash Werbebannern ausgekleidet ist und ein Flashvideo bietet; dann kommt noch Google Earth zum Einsatz um sich einen Überblick über die Stadt zu verschaffen und gegebenenfalls noch ein Luftbild einbauen zu können

Dazu kommen eventuell noch diverse Messenger, Virenschutzprogramme und ähnliches im Hintergrund

Ich sags mal so: mit weniger als zumindestens ~einem moderneren Dualcore + 2GiB RAM aufwärts wird das ganze zu einer deutlich zäheren Angelegenheit als es sein könnte...

Von der Möglichkeit, dass Maxi auf die Idee kommen könnte, das genannte Flashvideo herunterzuladen, in ein anderes Format zu konvertieren, eventuell zusammenzuschneiden und in das Referat zu integrieren reden wir hier erstmal garnicht...



> Es geht hier aber nur um die Aspekte, die Konsolen und PCs gemeinsam haben. Wenn du hier argumentieren willst, dass man mit einem PC besser Worddocumente oder CAD-Modelle bearbeiten kann, führt das zu nichts.


Das stimmt eben nicht- die Flexibilität und Vielfältigkeit des PC ist sein elementarster Vorteil- auch unmittelbar im Spieleeinsatz- desweiteren relativiert das, wie schon oft gesagt, zumindestens teilweise die höheren Kosten des PC- zumindestens ein Office Gerät braucht jeder



> Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass die damaligen ATI-Karten den Nvidia-Karten FPS-mäßig überlegen waren? Oder dass der RSX dank Cell-Support einer X1950XTX ebenbürtig sein dürfte? Dass er mit einer 8800GTX mithalten kann, habe ich in keinem Punkt behauptet.


 
Darum geht es auch überhaupt nicht; Fakt ist: bereits zum Startzeitpunkt der PS3 war damalige High-End PC Hardware im wesentlichen leistungsfähiger und nach heutigem Wissensstand genauso zukunftssicher



> Genaugenommen regt sich quasi jeder PC-Enthusiast darüber auf, dass Games noch immer auf DX9 setzen.


 
Ich denke, es beklagt sich niemand darüber, dass sie _auch_ auf DX9 setzen sondern eher darüber, dass sie nicht auch auf DX10/11 setzten geschweige denn die Features der neuen Versionen nutzen



> DX10/11 werden aber längst nicht ausgereizt.


Das stimmt- was aber eben auch daran liegt, dass oftmals primär für die Konsolen entwickelt wird; warum sollte man Millionen in die Entwicklug guter Grafik stecken, wenn 2/3+ der Spieler (Konsolen und Steinzeit PC Spieler) sie nicht nutzt oder nutzen kann?

Hätte jeder Konsolenspieler einen aktuellen Mittelklasse PC anstelle seiner Konsole sähe die Sache freilich anders aus



> > Die DirectX-Box setzt also sicher nicht auf DirectX (9.0c)?
> 
> 
> Dann denk doch mal über den genauen Sinn von DirectX nach. Man möchte mit dem gleichen Code möglichst viele unterschiedliche GPUs ansteuern. Man kann also schlecht für jeden Chip optimal programmieren, wenn man doch stets irgendwie die Kompatibilität zu anderen Chips wahren möchte.
> ...


 
Das stimmt nicht.

Konsolenspiele werden nicht mit hohem Aufwand komplett an die Hardware angepasst oder gar in Assembler geschrieben; sie werden genau wie PC Spiele auch im wesentlichen in einer höheren Programmiersprache geschrieben, gegebenenfalls hier und da etwas, auch indem man kleine Teile des Programms eventuell in Assembler schreibt, optimiert (das geschieht am PC durchaus auch) aber das wars dann auch; Konsolen verwenden jedenfalls auch eine mehr oder weniger normale Grafik API, wie auch PCs; bei der (Direct-)XBox etwa DirectX 8.1, bei der XBox 360 DirectX 9.0c und bei der PS3 OpenGL

Sicherlich ist die Hardwarespezifische Optimierung teils wesentlich besser als auf dem PC aber das darf man keinesfalls überschätzen

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum die Konsolen keine hochspezialisierten APIs nutzen, vermutlich würden die Vorteile zu gering ausfallen und Portierungen erschwert



> Auch technisch setzt der GPU der XBox360 nicht auf DX9, da er ein entfernter Verwandter des R600 (HD2900XT) ist und prinzipiell viele der DX10-Features unterstützt.


Prinzipiell schon, ich wüsste aber nichts von DX 10 auf der XBox, desweiteren reicht die Leistung für solche Späße sowieso nicht aus
Tatsächlich wurde DirectX 9.0c für die XBox leicht modifiziert (wen wunderts?) ich weiß aber nicht, wie weit die Änderungen gehen; sie waren jedenfalls nichtmal ein "d" wert...

Am PC ging es dagegen noch bis DirectX 9.29



> Ok, den Punkt lasse ich gelten. Aber Konsolen werden immerhin ziemlich lange supportet und wenn man den Gerüchten glaubt, dass noch immer keine Nachfolger geplant sind, dürfte der Support gut und gerne 10 Jahre halten.
> Die Frage ist auch, was man unter "Support" im Falle von Konsolen versteht. PS2 und Co. sind technisch ausgereizt und Firmware-Updates sind ohnehin nicht möglich.


 
Unter Support verstehe ich im Wesentlichen eher weniger Firmware Upadates o.Ä. sondern, dass der Hersteller sich noch irgendwie um die Konsole kümmert und etwa die weitere Entwicklung von Spielen fördert

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Sony wirklich vorbildlich ist, wenn es um "Langzeitsupport" geht; Die PS1 wurde etwa von Ende 1994 bis Mitte 2006 noch produziert und supportet, die letzten Spiele erschienen soweit ich weiß 2005; die PS2 ist seid Mitte Oktober 2000 erhältlich und wird bis heute supportet und produziert (primär wohl als lowest End Konsole, alternativ zur vor allem Anfangs doch sehr viel teureren PS3- sie kostet nur ~80€) auch wenn ich vermute, dass das wohl bald ein Ende haben wird...

Bei anderen Herstellern sieht das anders aus: die Produktion der Dreamcast wurde etwa Ende 1998 gestartet und Mitte 2001 samt Support, offizieller Webseite usw. eingestellt...
Erstaunlicherweise brachte SEGA selbst noch 2004 das letzte Mal ein Dreamcast Spiel heraus, das letzte offizielle Spiel erschien Mitte 2007
Am 1. April 2007 beendete Phantasy Star Online als soweit ich weiß letztes Dreamcast Spiel seine offizielle Onlineunterstützung

Die erste XBox kam Ende 2001 auf den Markt, 2006, etwa ein Jahr nach Veröffentlichung der XBox 360 wurden Produktion und Support eingestellt; das letzte Spiel für die XBox war Madden NFL 09 und erschien Mitte 2008
Am 15. April 2010 wurde schließlich der Support der Online Plattform XBox Live endgültig beendet, seit dem ist online spielen mit der ersten XBox nichtmehr möglich
Ich vermute, der Support der XBox 360 wird spätestens eingestellt, wenn sich XBox Live durch die Goldmitgliedschaften nichtmehr selbst finanzieren kann, unabhängig davon, ob es einen Nachfolger gibt oder nicht; das kann freilich noch dauern

Der Nintendo Game Cube kam ebenfalls 2001 auf den Markt und wurde 2007, kurz nach der Veröffentlichung der Wii eingestellt; die letzten offiziellen Spiele erschienen Mitte 2007, im April 2007 wurden auch die Onlineserver eingestampft

Für neuere Kosolen ist/wäre die Einstellung des Online Supports das endgültige Todesurteil da immer mehr Spiele auf den Online Modus setzen und so ein wesentlicher Teil der Spiele verloren geht



> Gaming-Laptops kosten aber auch einiges und die Akkulaufzeit beim Spielen ist alles andere als für mobile Zwecke geeignet. Der letzte verbleibende Negativaspekt an Konsolen wäre, dass man für eine Konssole einen externen Monitor mit sich rumtragen müsste.


 
Spieletaugliche Subnotebooks wie das Alienware M11x sind alleine wesentlich kleiner als selbst eine Slim Konsole - mit Bildschirm

Tatsächlich hält kaum ein Notebook im Spielebetrieb mit aktuellen 3D Spielen länger als ~2 Stunden durch aber das muss auch nicht sein; wo man sie braucht gibt es sowieso meist Steckdosen



> Notebooks, bei denen man die Hardware beliebig wechseln und aufrüsten kann, sind aber auch nicht gerade billig.


 
Notebooks kann man öfter und in größerem Maßstab aufrüsten als die meisten Leute denken; trotzdem würde ich die schlechtere Aufrüstbarkeit auch nicht als Nachteil betrachten- wenn man die Konsolenseitige Alternative bedenkt... ach, ich vergaß... die gibt es ja garnicht



> Erkläre mir doch, wieso man mit einer Maus prinzipiell genauer zielen können sollte.
> Man muss nur geübt genug sein, dass man die Analogsticks im richtigen Moment loslässt und so das Fadenkreuz auf dem gewünschten Ziel stehen bleibt.


 
1) Analogsticks im richtigen Moment loslassen ist schon mal unpräziser und Laganfällig weil alleine das Loslassen Zeit dauert... und vor allem ist auch die Bewegung zurück zum Nullpunkt immernoch eine Bewegung

Desweiteren kann man so freilich nicht während dem Schießen noch weiter zielen

Freilich kann man auch mit dem Finger auf dem Analogstick bleiben
Aber das ist auch nicht ganz das wahre da es dann nur schwer möglich ist absolut schnell und präzise den Nullpunkt zu finden

Man könnte den Controller eventuell so konfigurieren, dass er Bewegungen hin zum Nullpunkt als Stillstand erkennt aber das hat andere Nachteile

Bei einer Maus kann man dagegen jederzeit und mit absoluter Präzession in den Nullpunkt finden und die Bewegungsrichtung ändern

2) Der Bewegungsradius einer Maus ist wesentlich größer als der von Analogsticks, alleine dadurch ergibt sich eine wesentlich höhere Präzession, das sollte jedem klar sein; der Effekt ist der selbe, als wäre man in einer kleineren Entfernung zum Ziel...



> Halo ist da aber auch die große Ausnahme. Alles andere hängt wie gesagt von der Übung ab.


 
Na eben: Halo ist ein grundlegend auf die Gamepadsteuerung optimierter Konsolenshooter, trotz extrem hohem Übungsniveau sind aber selbst die besten Halo E-Sportler bestenfalls auf dem Niveau durchschnittlicher Maus+ Tastatur Spieler



> Ist BC2 nicht mit Steamzwang?


Nein.



> Das Gerät sendet ebenfalls eine bestimmte Kennung aus, um von der PS3 erkannt zu werden. Wie sonst hätte man die anderen Controller aussperren sollen?


 
Ich vermute, die Hersteller der Maus+ Tastaturcontroller haben explizit Wert darauf gelegt, dass die Controllersets nicht ausgesperrt werden können, vermutlich imitieren sie einen Originalcontroller

Ich vermute, dass eben das bei den ausgesperrten Controllern auch nicht der Fall war, wahrscheinlich weil sie über zusätzliche Funktionen verfügen, die der Originalcontroller nicht hat; wenn man diese implementieren will ist es klarerweise sicher nicht möglich einen Originalcontroller nachhaltig zu imitieren

Das weder Sony noch Microsoft die Controller bis jetzt ausgesperrt haben (oder aussperren konnten) spricht auch dafür, dass es ganz einfach nicht möglich ist



> Ok, dann habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Zielgruppe sich vervielfacht, wenn man ein Spiel auf die großen Konsolen umsetzt.


 
Wie gesagt: das darf man nicht pauschalisieren; bei manchen Spielen erhöht sich die Zielgruppe stärker, bei anderen eher weniger oder kaum



> Deiner Meinung nach gibt es ja auch nuuur Vorteile, wenn man Shooter auf dem PC spielt und trotzdem gibt es dort keine Abwanderung auf Seiten der Konsolenspieler.


 
Das stimmt, aber ich denke, das liegt vor allem an der "Dummen Masse", die nicht um die Vorteile des PC weiß und auch nicht bereit ist den höheren Preis zu zahlen



> Wie gesagt, könnte man dies über entsprechende Doppelbelegungen erreichen. Z.B. indem man (auf PS3) eine Symboltaste gedrückt hält, dann ganz bestimmte Schultertasten eindrückt (ergibt 15 Möglichkeiten PRO Symboltaste, also 4*15 = 60 Kombinationen, Pfeiltasten und Analogsticks nicht eingerechnet).


 
Die PS3 hat 15 Schultertasten?

Oder meinst du das gleichzeitige Drücken mehrerer Schultertasten etwa "L1+R1+Dreieck"?

Ich halte derartige Vielfachbelegungen einzelner Tasten und so hochkomplexer Kombos jedenfalls nicht wirklich für sinnvoll, desweiteren ist das alles andere als Benutzerfreundlich

60 Kombinationen würden zwar wohl tatsächlich ausreichen aber ich bezweifle, dass sich das etablieren würde...



> Da man an einem Controller im Gegensatz zu einer Tastatur permanent die Finger an jeder verfügbaren Taste hat


 
Hat man das?

Nein.

Linker Daumen: Linker Analogstick ODER 1/4 Pfeiltaste
Rechter Daumen: Rechter Analogstick ODER 1/4 Symboltaste bzw. ABXY
Zeige und Mittelfinger: Schultertasten
Die restlichen Finger werden zum Halten des Controllers "verschwendet"



> Mein WG-Mitbewohner hat bei WoW auch jede Taste doppelt und dreifach belegt.


 
Spielt er mit dem Controller?!

Wenn nicht ist das aber auch nicht weiter verwundernswert, ich hab in WoW auch 12 Tasten doppelt belegt



> Wieso sollte das Balancing auf dem PC davon betroffen sein?


Wie gesagt: Manche Klassen kann man mit dem Controller sicherlich sehr viel effektiver spielen als andere; wenn Blizzard versuchen würde das zu ändern wäre auch die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur betroffen



> Und wie ich oben schrieb, ist es erneut reine Übungssache.


Nicht unbedingt... eine Klasse, deren wesentliche Fertigkeiten man etwa auf die Schultertasten beschränken könnte wäre zweifellos deutlich im Vorteil gegenüber eine Klasse, die auch die gegebenenfalls auch noch mehrfach doppelt belegten Symbol/ABXY Tasten einbinden muss



> demnach gibt es auch am PC Klassen, die sich leichter oder schwerer Spielen


Sicher, manche Klassen sind teilweise durchaus sogar objektiv betrachtet wesentlich stärker

Aber das wird eben versucht mit enormem Aufwand zu balancen und zu ändern; wenn man da jetzt auch noch auf die Controllersteuerung Rücksicht nehmen müsste wäre das ein enormer Mehraufwand



> > Interfacemods erledigen keineswegs alles für den Spieler, einige sind im PvE vielleicht etwas Balancingverzerrend aber die meisten sind einfach nur praktisch, etwa Addons, die die Taschen übersichtlicher gestalten und eine Suchfunktion implementieren, Addons, die eine Notizblockfunktion integrieren, Addons, die die Anzeige von Koordinaten ermöglichen um Positionen besser mit anderen Spielern absprechen zu können ("der Gartenzwerg, den du für Quest XY brauchst ist bei 32,73") oder einen ingame steuerbaren Musikplayer implementieren oder verschönern das Interface optisch, etwa indem man die Form der Minikarte verändert; es gibt unzählige Beispiele dafür und das ist meiner Meinung doch ganz klar ein Vorteil des PC
> 
> 
> Entsprechende Funktionen könnte Blizzard per Optionsmenü aktivierbar machen, wenn sie denn wollten.


Nicht wenn sie wollten- wenn sie könnten; die Vielfalt und der Funktionsumfang, den das Interface durch die Modifikationen einer großen und aktiven Community bietet ließen sich niemals mit Boardmitteln erreichen

Blizzard versucht auch auf dem PC zumindestens die Funktionen zumindestens der wichtigsten Addons auch ingame umzusetzen was in einigen Fällen auch bereits mehr oder weniger funktioniert hat aber Addons lassen sie dadurch nie vollständig ersetzen

Das ist fast als würdest du sagen "Microsoft könnte _die Programme_ auch gleich fix in Windows implementieren"

Du bist bei deiner Argumentation auch überhaupt nichtmehr auf Makros eingegangen
__________
Aber der Hauptgrund dafür, dass es kaum brauchbare Konsolen MMOs gibt ist und bleibt ein wirtschaftlicher; auf der Konsole müsste ein Spielepublisher etwa 20% seiner Einnahmen mit Sony bzw Microsoft teilen; dadurch würden die Spiele entweder teurer (inkl. laufende Kosten!) wodurch die Konsolenversion nicht unbedingt beliebter würden oder die Einnahmen pro Spieler wären für den Publisher geringer; desweiteren müsste ein hoher laufender Aufwand getrieben werden um die Qualitätssicherung auf den Konsolen sicherzustellen und jeden einzelnen Patch zu portieren was freilich auch Geld kostet; schließlich fällt auch die Raubkopiererproblematik als wirtschaftliches Argument für die Konsolen völlig weg



> Und du mit der Grafik.


Das stimmt nicht. Die Grafik ist nur einer von vielen Vorteilen, Vorteilen, die man in jedem Spiel nutzen kann, am PC; etwas anderes hab ich auch nie behauptet



> Das habe ich nun schon mehrfach ausführlich erklärt. Um dein Gedächtnis etwas aufzufrischen: Offline-Multiplayer, kein Online-Chat, weitaus weniger Spieler mit Headset (weniger Brüllaffen, die man aber in jedem Fall muten kann).


 
Offline Multiplayer: gibt es in einigen Spielen tatsächlich nicht; mir wäre aber kein Spiel bekannt indem man nicht zumindestens einen Crack später im LAN zocken kann

Und das der fehlende Chat und eine geringere Zahl an Headsetnutzern (was auch nicht unbeding stimmt, auch am PC sind die Nutzer des Ingame Voicechat eher eine Ausnahme) ein Vorteil sein soll verstehe ich nach wie vor nicht

Und wie du schon selber sagst:
"die man aber in jedem Fall muten kann"

Für mich gibt es jedenfalls kaum ein größeres Lob, als von einem Kiddy als "Cheater" geflamed zu werden- damit sagt es einem doch immerhin, dass es einen für schlich übermenschlich hält



> Du willst ernsthaft für jedes Game einen eigenen Account machen und dich dann ständig neu einloggen?


 
Wenn ich die entsprechenden Spiele verkaufen wollen würde: ja
Die Accountauswahl/ Accountdateneingabe kann man bei Bedarf auch automatisieren, idente Passwörter und Systematische Accountnamen erleichtern die Verwaltung



> Seltsam, wurde Metro 2033 nicht als einer der grafischen Kracher der letzten Jahre gehandelt? Die PCG-Redaktion hat Dirt aus grafischer Sicht auch ausnahmslos nur gelobt.


 
Hab ich Metro 2033 kritisiert?
In dem Spiel wurde einfach lobenswerterweise überdurchschnittlich viel Wert auf die Grafik der PC Version und überhaupt die PC Version gelegt

Aber die Grafik könnte trotzdem sicherlich noch besser sein, wenn man auch die Konsolen überhaupt keine Rücksicht genommen hätte



> GPU-Physik läuft aber derzeit auch nur auf einigen PCs (wieder die Sache mit der besagten Aufrüstpflicht) mit Nvidia-GPU. Und es bleibt spannend um die Frage, ob Bullet dann auch auf ALLEN GPUs läuft oder ob Nvidia evtl etwas dagegen haben könnte und entsprechende Treiberblockaden einbaut.


 
Das stimmt aber auch für CPU Physik ist auf dem PC wesentlich mehr Leistungsspielraum vorhanden; desweiteren ist GPU Physik sowieso in praktisch jedem Spiel optional; das Bullet von nVidia nicht unterstützt wird ist desweiteren praktisch ausgeschlossen da nVidia Bullet bereits mehrfach gelobt und befürwortet hat



> Definiere "Enthusiasten". Für mich ist das ein anderes Wort für "Grafikfetischisten". Diese werden mit Konsolen freilich nicht immer zufrieden sein. Für jeden anderen überwiegen jedoch aus meiner Sicht die Vorteile von Konsolen.


Gut... Definition: jemand, der bereit ist viel Zeit und Geld in etwas (in diesem Fall eben Videospiele) zu investieren

Ich würde die Grenze etwa bei 2 Stunden Spielzeit/Tag + 500€ Aufwärts/ Jahr in Hardwareinvestitionen vorstellen; wenn man sowieso sehr viel Zeit mit spielen verbringt ist es auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn man sich mal ein oder zwei Stunden mit der Technik dahinter auseinandersetzt und etwa einen Mod installiert, die Grafik optimiert, seinen PC übertaktet oder sich mit gegebenenfalls auftretenden Problemen auseinandersetzt

Enthusiasten sind hierbei nicht prinzipiell auf den PC beschränkt; man kann auch sehr viel Zeit mit einer Konsole spielend verbringen und sehr viel Zeit und Geld in die Optimierung des dazugehörigen Heimkinosystems investieren



> Weil ich einfach lieber auf meinem 60'' Fernseher spiele als auf ner Butterdose.


 
Einen PC kannst du auch an einen TV anschließen, wenn du das möchtest, wie oft noch?



> Je grösser der Bildschirm, desto grösser der Sitzabstand. Je grösser der Sitzabstand, desto kleiner nimmt man das Bild wahr.


 
Das kommt freilich dazu

Bei relativ gesehen kleinerem Sitzabstand fällt auch die schlechtere Grafik und vor allem Auflösung immer mehr ins Gewicht

Zwischen dem Konsolenspielen auf einem 30 Zoll TV mit effektiv 1280x720 und dem Spielen mit einem leistungsstarken Gamig PC auf einem 30 Zoll PC Monitor mit 2560x1600 liegen grafisch gesehen Welten, nicht weniger

Und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und meint, ich würde mich wieder "nur" auf die Grafik beschränken: ich argumentiere hier immerhin nur gegen die Behauptung, die Grafik wäre auf der Konsole effektiv besser, da TVs größer sind



> Glaub mir, es ist ganz was anderes ein Film auf ner 60" Goltze zu gucken anstatt auf einem Monitor. Und genauso ist es auch mit Spielen.


 
Das liegt dann aber weniger am TV sondern mehr an den allgemein komplett anderen Begleitumständen; wenn du 3m vor einem 60" TV einen Schreibtisch platzierst und von dort aus, auf einem Schreibtischsessel sitzend spielst oder fernsiehst wirst du kaum Vorteile (eher Nachteile) gegenüber einem direkt auf dem Schreibtisch platzierem 24" Monitor bemerken



> Wer kein geld hat ist mit der konsole besser dran. Aber mit nem pc kann ich auch auf nem 50" tv zocken. Also für mich ist der pc das einzig wahre. Wobei man mit der konsole weniger prob. hat wenn man einfach ein kurzes schnelles game mit freunden zocken will. Zudem ist sie halt auch mobiler.
> Mir reicht der pc. konsolen hatte ich schon viele, aber aktuell keine mehr.


 
Das stimmt- und jemand, der mir erzählt, er würde aus reinen Kostengründen auf der Kosole Spielen kann mir nicht erzählen, das er daneben einen 50 oder 60 Zoll TV stehen hat...

Ausnahme wie gesagt:
"Ansonsten sind die Konsolen primär für Kiddies geeignet, die die Wahl haben: eine Konsole für vielleicht 200-300€ kaufen, an das sowieso vorhandene elterliche Heimkinosystem anschließen und loszocken oder für 400€+ einen PC kaufen, dazu noch die gesamte Peripherie für 150€ (man könnte, wenn man sowieso nur spielen will den PC auch ausschließlich am TV betreiben und so das Geld für den Bildschirm sparen aber viele wissen ja garnicht um diese Möglichkeit) + was in diesem Fall zugegebenermaßen doch wesentlich teurer ist, vor allem bei knappem Taschengeld, eine Konsole kann man sich auch besser mit Geschwistern teilen, was sich auch finanziell auswirkt"



> Ich kauf mir seit 4 Jahren die Goldmitgliedschaft Jahreskarten von ein und dem selben Ebay Händler für 25€. Und auch in nicht-ebay Shops gibts die Karten weit unter 60€.


 
Microsoft XBOX Live Subscription Card - 12 Monats Abo (X360) (W18-00004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Weit unter 60€ schon, aber immernoch 45€+, zumindestens in Deutschland und Österreich; in England bekommt man sie ab ~35€

E-Bay Angebote können nie eine seriöse Preisreferenz sein



> Die Spiele sind nunmal teuerer, da dadurch nochmal ein Teil der Konsole finanziert wird


 
Genau- etwa 20% des Spielepreises gehen an Sony, Microsoft oder Nintendo die so die Dumpingpreise bei der Hardware finanzieren oder das zumindestens versuchen



> Aber MH ist auch kein gutes Beispiel, da es ja kein vergleichbares WoW oder Metin usw.
> 
> Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu, was das Angeht.
> ZUminist vorerst.
> ...


 
Das denke ich nicht, wie ich weiter oben schon ausgeführt habe; MMOs sind auf dem PC nicht zuletzt auch einfach wirtschaftlicher


----------



## zøtac (14. Januar 2011)

Gott warum schließt den Thread niemand? 

Keins von beiden ist besser oder schlechter das ist *Ansichtssache*. 

@Superwip:
Wenn man MMO's spielen will, kauft man sich keine Konsole. Ist ja allgmein bekannt das es für die Konsole keine gibt. 
Genau so kauft sich jemand der Halo, GoW, Killzone o.ä. spielen will keinen PC weil es bekannt ist das es die Titel nicht für den PC gibt. 

Manche können besser mit Gamepads umgehen und manche mit Maus&Tastatur. Und JA auch mit Gamepads kann man schnell und Präzise in Shootern sein, nur weil PC Fanboys es nicht  können/wollen gilt das nicht für alle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Januar 2011)

> Einen PC kannst du auch an einen TV anschließen, wenn du das möchtest, wie oft noch?


Superwip´s Meinung dazu findet man auf seinem Profil. 



> Tatsächlich hält kaum ein Notebook im Spielebetrieb mit aktuellen 3D Spielen länger als ~2 Stunden durch aber das muss auch nicht sein; wo man sie braucht gibt es sowieso meist Steckdosen


Ach, du meinst ne Lan?
Bevor ich mir einen PC plus Gaming-Notebook kaufe, baue ich mir lieber einen MITX-PC zusammen, den kann ich auch leicht transportieren.

Oder bist du einer, der mit nem "Netbook" und Maus im Cafe Shooter zockt?
Sorry, aber für sowas bin ich nicht Nerd genug.


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2011)

> Wenn man MMO's spielen will, kauft man sich keine Konsole. Ist ja allgmein bekannt das es für die Konsole keine gibt.
> Genau so kauft sich jemand der Halo, GoW, Killzone o.ä. spielen will keinen PC weil es bekannt ist das es die Titel nicht für den PC gibt.


 
Wie gesagt: die Plattform PC ist den Konsolen eindeutig überlegen, die einzigen Vorteile der Konsolen sind das ein oder andere exklusive Spiel

Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Argument für die Konsole- denn was ist der Grund dafür, dass es die Spiele nicht auf dem PC gibt? Die Konsolen! Wenn niemand die Spiele auf den Konsolen kaufen würde wären die Publisher gezwungen sie auf dem PC herauszubringen

Daher hier an dieser Stelle nochmal meine Meinung: Konsolenspieler schaden der Spieleplattform PC mehr als Raubkopierer



> Manche können besser mit Gamepads umgehen und manche mit Maus&Tastatur. Und JA auch mit Gamepads kann man schnell und Präzise in Shootern sein, nur weil PC Fanboys es nicht können/wollen gilt das nicht für alle.


 
Freilich kann man auch mit einem Gamepad einigermaßen schnell und präzise sein aber nie so schnell und präzise wie mit Maus+ Tastatur

Für mich ist das auf jeden Fall Grund genug Egoshooter mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen



> Superwip´s Meinung dazu findet man auf seinem Profil.


Im Vergleich zu (guten) PC Monitoren sind TVs aufgrund des Inputlags nur eingeschränkt für schnelle Egoshooter geeignet; bei anderen Spielen gibt es dagegen kaum Probleme, zumindestens wenn man den richtigen TV auswählt

Alle eventuellen Nachteile die TVs dabei haben gelten aber 1:1 auch bei der Verwendung von Konsolen an TVs- sowohl Bildver(schlimm-)besserungsverfahren als auch der Inputlag

In der Praxis sind sie dann aber doch nicht so schlimm wie am PC

Der Inputlag ist auf den Konsolen weniger relevant, das liegt ganz einfach an der unpräziseren und langsameren Gamepadsteuerung durch die 0,1 Sekunden mehr oder weniger auch nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen

Bildverfälschungen sind durch die schlechtere Grafik der Konsolen ebenfalls ein geringeres Problem; einerseits dadurch, dass das die Verfälschungen durch die schlechte Grafik nicht so auffallen, andererseits können Verfahren, die die Auflösung hochrechnen können das Bild prinzipiell sogar tatsächlich wesentlich verbessern, der Effekt ist mit MLAA am PC vergleichbar; dadurch wird der Inputlag jedoch nochmal stark erhöht; irgendwann ist das auch auf den Konsolen relevant

Bei PCs ist das zwar prinzipiell auch möglich, hier wird man aber in der Regel gleich in der nativen Auflösung (Full HD) spielen was auf jeden Fall besser ist

Auch wer wirklich ernsthaft auf E-Sports Niveau einen Konsolenshooter spielen will ist jedenfalls gut beraten mit einem PC Monitor und nicht mit einem TV zu spielen

Bei einem RPG, RTS Spiel oder Rennspiel spricht weder auf dem PC noch auf der Konsole wirklich etwas gegen einen TV, abgesehen von den Bildverbesserungsverfahren, hier muss man eben so oder so damit leben oder beim Kauf des TVs darauf achten, dass man sie nachhaltig ausschalten kann

Und man "kann" freilich auch Egoshooter auf TVs zocken, der höhere Lag sollte kaum wirklich störend sein und Spielentscheidend ist er in der Praxis selten genug um als nicht-Pro oder im Singelplayer darüber hinwegsehen zu können



> Ach, du meinst ne Lan?
> Bevor ich mir einen PC plus Gaming-Notebook kaufe, baue ich mir lieber einen MITX-PC zusammen, den kann ich auch leicht transportieren.
> 
> Oder bist du einer, der mit nem "Netbook" und Maus im Cafe Shooter zockt?
> Sorry, aber für sowas bin ich nicht Nerd genug.


 
Eher weniger LANs, eher allgemein Orte, an denen man oft einen Laptop dabei hat und zocken will, etwa auf Urlaub in diversen Warteräumen, in Zügen, in der Mittagspause oder wo auch immer

Und auch für eine kleinere LAN mit Freunden ist ein Notebook wesentlich praktischer, zumindestens wenn man kein Auto hat

Trotzdem hast du freilich recht, in vielen Szenarien ist ein sehr kompakter "Desktop" PC die bessere Wahl


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Januar 2011)

> Wie gesagt: die Plattform PC ist den Konsolen eindeutig überlegen, die einzigen Vorteile der Konsolen sind das ein oder andere exklusive Spiel
> 
> Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Argument für die Konsole- denn was ist der Grund dafür, dass es die Spiele nicht auf dem PC gibt? Die Konsolen!


Dann sind MMO´s aber auch kein Argument für den PC. 
Wenn es keine PC´s gäbe, gäbe es auch MMO´s für Konsolen (inkl. passender Steuerung). 



> zumindestens wenn man den richtigen TV auswählt


Schön, dass du sogar selbst sagst, dass es immer ein Blindkauf ist.


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2011)

> Dann sind MMO´s aber auch kein Argument für den PC.
> Wenn es keine PC´s gäbe, gäbe es auch MMO´s für Konsolen (inkl. passender Steuerung).



Das stimmt freilich; man muss Spiele und die Plattform differenziert betrachten



> Schön, dass du sogar selbst sagst, dass es immer ein Blindkauf ist.



Das stimmt nur eingeschränkt, wie ich auch geschrieben habe; in Sachen Inputlag kann man einen Blindkauf zwar tatsächlich kaum vermeiden aber die Abschaltbarkeit der Bildver(schlimm-)besserungsverfahren kann man sehrwohl relativ gut testen, darauf wird durchaus auch meist in diversen (guten) Tests von Fachzeitschriften oder im Netz eingegangen


----------



## blaidd (15. Januar 2011)

> Ich würde eher sagen "Auto vs. Bus"; ein Fahrschein ist zwar billiger als ein Auto und es ist auch einfacher in einen Bus einzusteigen als ein Auto zu lenken, dafür ist man mit diesem aber auch viel flexibler und schneller...



Der Vergleich hinkt jawohl ein bisschen... Busfahren ist passiv. Du hättest wenigstens Auto vs. 125er oder so nehmen können. Billiger, leicht zu fahren und ist im für sie zugedachten Raum (für den sie angepasst ist) fast genauso schnell. Wenn es aber auf die Schnellstraßen geht, zieht das Auto davon. Dafür kann man mit der 125er vielleicht rumdüsen, wo man als Autofahrer latschen muß. Der Vergleich klingt in meinen Ohren fairer. 

btw: WTF?? Wer soll den Roman eigentlich lesen? Okay, ich hab's gemacht, aber auch nur weil ich hier noch rumhänge und auf mein Taxi warte... 
Mußt du denn wirklich jedes kleine Argument abwägen? MMORPGs auf Konsole... die zwei oder drei seit Phantasy Star Online auf dem Dreamcast sind eingentlich nicht erwähnenswert. Trotzdem kabbelt ihr euch deswegen. Nicht zu fassen...

Naja, ist vielleicht für MMO-Gamer interessant. Interessiert mich allerdings nicht die Bohne, ich sozialisiere noch auf die alte Art.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2011)

Na, das meiste im Post geht wohl an den User GR-Thunderstorm. Die beiden tauschen sich hier seit 2 Wochen Romane aus. Ist ja auch ok, für nen umfangreichen Argumenteaustausch ist diese Diskussions-Plattform mitunter auch gedacht.

Edit:



> Nur um die Fakten zu wiederholen:
> 
> -Es gibt weltweit mehr PC als Konsolenspieler (vor allem etwa in Asien)
> -Der PC Spiele Markt ist größer als der aller Konsolenspiele zusammen; alleine WoW macht mehr Umsatz als alle XBox Spiele zusammen



Na ja, so redet Randy Stude von der PC-Gaming Alliance auch. Ich bin da skeptisch und kenne auch keine verlässlichen Zahlen dazu. Auf jeden Fall gibts weltweit verdammt viele PC-Gamer und verdammt viele Konsolen-Gamer und der Umsatz des PC-Spielemarktes ist nicht zuletzt dank World of Warcraft sehr hoch.


----------



## Primer (15. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn ich Superwip viel Zustimmung gebe, aber solche Verkaufszahlen und/oder Spielerzahlen -Vergleiche sind einfach zu schwammig.
Ich für meinen Teil hallte (wenn man Solitär und Flashgames mal ausklammert) die Gesamtzahl an PS3+360 Spielern für durchaus höher als die der PC Spieler, jedoch kann ich das weder belegen noch mit irgendwas stützen. 
Unterm Strich ist die Masse(egal ob Verkaufszahlen/Gamer) jedoch relativ uninteressant für den einzelnen, einen wirklichen überblicke über die Situation hat wenn überhaupt ein (großer) Publisher wie EA, die mit am meisten pro Jahr verkaufen. Insofern hier keine Einschnitte zu erkennen sind, ist doch alles i.O. . Die 3 "großen" Plattformen haben hier in etwa gleiche Anteil, somit wird kein Entwickler auf die Idee kommen auf einen dieser Märkte absichtlich zu verzichten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich sollte man froh sein, dass die Grafikqualität stagniert, da so die Programmierer ein bisschen gezwungen werden, die Qualität der Games zu verbessern und nicht nur ständig mit einer neuen Engine rumprahlen. 

Also Superwip, jetzt möchte ich ein Danke von dir hören, weil ich auf Konsolen zocke.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man froh sein, dass die Grafikqualität stagniert, da so die Programmierer ein bisschen gezwungen werden, die Qualität der Games zu verbessern und nicht nur ständig mit einer neuen Engine rumprahlen.
> 
> Also Superwip, jetzt möchte ich ein Danke von dir hören, weil ich auf Konsolen zocke.



Eben. Das ist es nämlich was ein Game ausmacht, und nicht die Grafik. 

Ich denke da nur an Minecraft. Ein hammerspiel, suchtet ohne Ende, Grafik ist seit Jahren die beschissenste die ich gesehen habe. Aber es macht soviel Fun, und die Grafik stört kein Stück. 

Und so ist es auch bei Konsolen. Ein PC wird nie "Konsolen" Feeling erreichen. Eine Konsole wird immer einfacher (ja das ist positiv, und hat nix mit Dummheit zutun) zu bedienen sein, wird immer besser auf Couchzocken @ TV ausgelegt sein, und ebenfalls auch den besten Multiplayer-Spaß bieten (Cheater existieren quasi garnicht bei der PS3). 

Und weil ich nicht so engstirnig denke wie Superwip, kann ich auch sagen das die Konsole nicht besser als ein PC ist. Ein PC allerdings auch nicht besser als eine Konsole. Beides hat Vor und Nachteile, und daher kann nur der Vorteile haben, der beides besitzt.


----------



## zøtac (15. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und weil ich nicht so engstirnig denke wie Superwip, kann ich auch sagen das die Konsole nicht besser als ein PC ist. Ein PC allerdings auch nicht besser als eine Konsole. Beides hat Vor und Nachteile, und daher kann nur der Vorteile haben, der beides besitzt.


Das hab ich schon 3 mal geschrieben aber Superwip wills nicht einsehen^^

Btw warum hat WoW mit einer Grafik die ja wohl unter Konsolen Niveau steht 11 mio. Spieler?
Wer bei Spielen nur auf die Grafik schaut dem ist  nicht mehr zu helfen. Und der Grafikunterschied zwischen nem *normalen* PC (also keine Reserven für Downsampling, volle Testlation usw. da solchne PC's wohl eher die Minderheit hat) und ner Konsole ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich groß...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2011)

WOW hat nicht 11mio Spieler. 

Ihr vergisst das ständig Leute doppel oder Dreifachacc haben, sowie sich Leute nen neuen Kaufen. Oder ganz krasse Nerds die gleich 30 Accounts gleichzeitig steuern (ja das gibts). Nicht jeder gereggte Acc bedeutet ein aktiven Spieler.


----------



## we3dm4n (15. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon 3 mal geschrieben aber Superwip wills nicht einsehen^^
> 
> Btw warum hat WoW mit einer Grafik die ja wohl unter Konsolen Niveau steht 11 mio. Spieler?
> Wer bei Spielen nur auf die Grafik schaut dem ist  nicht mehr zu helfen. Und der Grafikunterschied zwischen nem *normalen* PC (also keine Reserven für Downsampling, volle Testlation usw. da solchne PC's wohl eher die Minderheit hat) und ner Konsole ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich groß...


Genau so ist es...wie man so dichköpfig sein kann verstehe ich auch nicht.

Nochmal an Superwip:
250GB HDD -> DealExtreme: $48.68 Designer's Slim 250GB Hard Drive for Xbox 360 = 36.44€ (nach aktuellem Umrechnungskurs)
12 Monate Xbox Live Gold -> X BOX 360 LIVE 12 MONATE GOLD ABONNEMENT KARTE MONTH DE bei eBay.de: Microsoft Xbox 360 (endet 17.01.11 10:14:48 MEZ)

Das ist nur ein Angebot, was ich auf die Schnelle mit Sofort-Kauf rausgesucht habe, es geht noch weitaus günstiger.

Wo ist da keine Seriösität gegeben? Jeder bekommt seinen Code und er funktioniert auch...nur weil es dir nicht in den Kram passt bezeichnest du sowas als unseriös und nicht referenzwürdig...lächerlich 



Du *hattest* mal eine Konsole, super...wahrscheinlich einen Gameboy?
Man merkt einfach sehr deutlich, dass du keinen Funken Ahnung von aktuellen Konsolen hast und das du dich auf "technische Daten" beziehst unterstreicht es nur.

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem PC, aber unterlass es einfach über etwas zu urteilen von dem du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2011)

"Konsolen-Feeling" ist für PC'ler idR auch kein erstrebenswertes Ziel. Mit Pad vorm Fernseher spielen kann man mit dem PC dennoch und somit annähernd "Konsolen-Feeling" erreichen. Die Grafik ist am PC meist besser und das ist ein Vorteil. Das braucht man nicht immer klein zu reden. Hätte man auf Konsole meist die bessere Grafik würdet ihr das auch nicht machen. 



> WOW hat nicht 11mio Spieler.
> 
> Ihr vergisst das ständig Leute doppel oder Dreifachacc haben, sowie sich Leute nen neuen Kaufen. Oder ganz krasse Nerds die gleich 30 Accounts gleichzeitig steuern (ja das gibts). Nicht jeder gereggte Acc bedeutet ein aktiven Spieler.



Kommt drauf an, ob Abonnent für Individuum oder Account steht. In News ist von Menschen die Rede

World of WarCraft - »Spielerzahl wird weiter steigen« - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## zøtac (15. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist am PC meist besser und das ist ein Vorteil. Das braucht man nicht immer klein zu reden. Hätte man auf Konsole meist die bessere Grafik würdet ihr das auch nicht machen.


Selbst als ich noch gegen Konsolen war hab ich den Grafikunterschied kleingeredet, zum 0815 Gamer PC ist der halt minimal. 
Und wie gesagt, so ne minimal bessere Grafik ist nicht entscheidend ob ein Spiel Spaß macht oder nicht. Solang die Grafik nicht älter als 10 jahre ist ists mir egal wie es aus sieht, hauptsache es macht Spaß. 
Virtuelle Wimpern undso...


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2011)

Pop-Ups, Kantenbildung, weggeblurter Hintergrund, schlecht aufgelöste Texturen usw wirken sich schon negativ auf die Atmosphäre aus und somit auch auf den Spielspass. Spiel z.B. mal GTA 4 auf der PS3 und dann am durchschnittlichen Gamer-PC, dazwischen liegen optisch auch ohne Downsampling und Tessellation Welten. Oft ist der Grafikunterschied eben nicht minimal.


----------



## UltraGraniat (15. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Diskussion hat jeglichen SInn verloren,
denn ihr schriebt die Argumente immer und immer wieder auf.

Das verwirrtselbst mich, der den Thread ständig verfolgte.

Könnt ihr einfach bei dem Fazit bleiben, dass mansche es einfach bevorzugen auf einer Konsole zu spielen und nicht auf dem Pc?
Oder umgekehrt.
Es ist doch immer der selbe Schuh.

@SuperVipe: Da hilft es nicht  Romane zu schrieben,  man hat dir klare Fakten gegeben, was Sache ist.

Ebenso haben wir genug Gegenargumente bekommen was die STellung gegen Konsolen gibt.
So bleibt esletzenendlich Geschmakssache.

Das könnt ihr bei Bedarf noch 10 weitere Seiten disskutieren und Romane dazu schrieben aber im Grunde hat die wahre Diskussion vor 10 Seiten ein Ende gefunden


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2011)

UltraGraniat

Die ganzen Diskussionen wie Intel vs AMD, Nvidia vs ATI und Konsolen vs PC muss man sowieso mit nem Augenzwinkern verstehen. Solche Diskussionen entstehen nur aus Langeweile.


----------



## Primer (15. Januar 2011)

Außerdem geht es in dem Fred doch exakt darum, wenn dich die zwei Schreiber nerven, dann blende die Beiträge halt einfach aus oder meide das Topic...mir zB geht dann genau das auf die Nerven wenn Leute kommen und sich über die ach so Sinnfrei Diskussion beschweren.
Lass den anderen doch ihren Spaß...sofern es noch um das Thema geht (und das tut es) ist doch alles i.O.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2011)

Nö darum geht es nicht im Thread. Es ist immernoch eine Umfrage, wer was bevorzugt. Ich hätte mir aber noch als Antwort "beides" gewünscht, da es eben die einzige Richtige Antwort ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich warte noch auf das Danke von Superwip, dann kann der Thread dicht gemacht werden.


----------



## we3dm4n (15. Januar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf das Danke von Superwip, dann kann der Thread dicht gemacht werden.


Da wirst du lange drauf warten müssen, der schreibt wahrscheinlich wieder an einem neuen Roman...


----------



## Resax (15. Januar 2011)

pc <3


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf das Danke von Superwip, dann kann der Thread dicht gemacht werden.



Ich denke er wird es nie einsehen  

Seine Meinung ist Gesetz, niemand brauch Konsolen!


----------



## Bene11660 (16. Januar 2011)

[PC] 
Ich persöhnlich bin ein großer Steam
Fan. Nirgents wo sonst könnte
ich alle Serios Sam + HD Spiele für
4 Euro kaufen. Ausserdem kann man
im Spiel recht konfortabel auf die
Community zugreifen.


----------



## blaidd (16. Januar 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> wenn dich die zwei Schreiber nerven, ...



Ach, Unsinn... Das nervt mich doch nicht. 
Ich war bloß von dem Umfang beeindruckt. Hab halt angefangen zu lesen und geschätzte 10min später erstmal nach unten gescrollt (was auch noch etwa 2 min gedauert hat ) und das beste was mir dann eingefallen ist, war "What the F...lower?! Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ich dabei lachen mußte 
Stark, wie verbissen hier gekämpft wird.



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf das Danke von Superwip, dann kann der Thread dicht gemacht werden.



Och nöh... ist doch so lustig hier...


----------



## Superwip (16. Januar 2011)

> Da wirst du lange drauf warten müssen, der schreibt wahrscheinlich wieder an einem neuen Roman...


 
Hier ist er!



> Der Vergleich hinkt jawohl ein bisschen... Busfahren ist passiv. Du hättest wenigstens Auto vs. 125er oder so nehmen können. Billiger, leicht zu fahren und ist im für sie zugedachten Raum (für den sie angepasst ist) fast genauso schnell. Wenn es aber auf die Schnellstraßen geht, zieht das Auto davon. Dafür kann man mit der 125er vielleicht rumdüsen, wo man als Autofahrer latschen muß. Der Vergleich klingt in meinen Ohren fairer.


 
Konsolenspielen ist auch vergleichsweise "passiv", da man sich abseits das spielens um nichts kümmern muss- dafür fehlen einem aber auch alternative Möglichkeiten, selbst solche, die dass Spielen selbst verbessern

Trotzdem ist ein derart abstrakter vergleich freilich immer etwas seltsam



> Na ja, so redet Randy Stude von der PC-Gaming Alliance auch. Ich bin da skeptisch und kenne auch keine verlässlichen Zahlen dazu. Auf jeden Fall gibts weltweit verdammt viele PC-Gamer und verdammt viele Konsolen-Gamer und der Umsatz des PC-Spielemarktes ist nicht zuletzt dank World of Warcraft sehr hoch.





> Auch wenn ich Superwip viel Zustimmung gebe, aber solche Verkaufszahlen und/oder Spielerzahlen -Vergleiche sind einfach zu schwammig.
> Ich für meinen Teil hallte (wenn man Solitär und Flashgames mal ausklammert) die Gesamtzahl an PS3+360 Spielern für durchaus höher als die der PC Spieler, jedoch kann ich das weder belegen noch mit irgendwas stützen.


 
Die Zahl der Konsolenspieler weltweit ist relativ genau bekannt...

Playstation 3: ~40 Millionen
XBox 360: ~50 Millionen
Wii: ~80 Millionen

-> Macht unterm Strich ~170 Millionen Konsolen weltweit

dazu kommen gegebenenfalls noch ältere Konsolen, vor allem die PS2: ~50-100 Millionen- das darf man nicht unterschätzen, vor allem in Entwicklingsländern sind die noch sehr beliebt; wenn man das einrechnet wird die Zahl aber wieder schwammig, da niemand weiß, wie viele der alten Konsolen wirklich noch aktiv sind

Abziehen muss man jetzt freilich noch Konsolen, die nichtmehr funktionsfähig sind und Konsolen, die nicht zum Spielen benutzt werden (PS3 Cluster u.Ä.), ich schätze, das macht vielleicht 5% der neuen Kosolen aus, daher werde ich das nicht einrechnen

Großzügig geschätzt macht das vielleicht 250 Millionen Konsolenspieler

Die Zahl der PCs kann man dagegen nur recht grob schätzen; weltweit gibt es vielleicht 1,25 Milliarden aktiv genutzte PCs, also grob fünf mal so viele wie Konsolen, vielleicht auch etwas mehr oder weniger; allerdings werden die meisten davon in Büros eingesetzt

Jetzt muss man noch bedenken, dass so manches Asia MMO, alleine an die 100 Millionen aktive Spieler hat, ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die Spielerzahlen am PC die Spielerzahlen an den Konsolen deutlich schlagen können



> Unterm Strich ist die Masse(egal ob Verkaufszahlen/Gamer) jedoch relativ uninteressant für den einzelnen


 
Das stimmt freilich



> Eigentlich sollte man froh sein, dass die Grafikqualität stagniert, da so die Programmierer ein bisschen gezwungen werden, die Qualität der Games zu verbessern und nicht nur ständig mit einer neuen Engine rumprahlen.


 
Das Thema hatten wir (auch) schon mal...

Qualitätssicherung, die erstellung der Grafikengine, Story und Leveldesign sind komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, die bei der Entwicklung von komplett unterschiedlichen Personen übernommen werden; sie konkurrieren daher nicht miteinander

Auch in Zeiten mit wesentlich schnellerem grafischen Fortschritt, etwa im Zeitlichen Umfeld des XBox 360 Starts war die übrige Qualität der Spiele nicht unbedingt schlechter oder besser



> Ein PC wird nie "Konsolen" Feeling erreichen. Eine Konsole wird immer einfacher (ja das ist positiv, und hat nix mit Dummheit zutun) zu bedienen sein, wird immer besser auf Couchzocken @ TV ausgelegt sein, und ebenfalls auch den besten Multiplayer-Spaß bieten (Cheater existieren quasi garnicht bei der PS3).


 
Eine Konsole ist vielleicht einfacher _einzurichten_ aber im Alltag nicht einfacher zu nutzen...

PC: Hochfahren, Spiel starten, spielen

Konsole: Hochfahren, Spiel starten, spielen

Das Hochfahren dauert am PC länger dafür sind die Ladezeiten auf der Konsole wesentlich länger, wenn man den PC nicht hochfahren will kann man auch den Standby Modus nutzen



> Das hab ich schon 3 mal geschrieben aber Superwip wills nicht einsehen^^
> 
> Btw warum hat WoW mit einer Grafik die ja wohl unter Konsolen Niveau steht 11 mio. Spieler?
> Wer bei Spielen nur auf die Grafik schaut dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Und der Grafikunterschied zwischen nem normalen PC (also keine Reserven für Downsampling, volle Testlation usw. da solchne PC's wohl eher die Minderheit hat) und ner Konsole ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich groß...


 
Ihr tut so, als würde ich nur die Grafik an den Konsolen kritisieren... das stimmt nicht

Meine Hauptkritikpunke: Konsolen sind eine geschlossene Plattform, sie schränken den Nutzer ein was gleichzeitig auch ihre wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung ist da dadurch Raubkopien verhindert werden sollen und sie hemmen den technischen Fortschritt in Spielen, nicht nur bei der Grafik

Als PC Spieler muss man desweiteren festhalten:
Konsolen und Konsolenspieler schaden der Spieleplattform PC mehr als Raubkopierer

Da die Entwickler oft primär auf die Konsolen setzen erscheinen die PC Versionen dann oft verspätet, schlecht portiert und teils auch noch verbugged... oder die Spiele sind überhaupt konsolenexklusiv



> Ihr vergisst das ständig Leute doppel oder Dreifachacc haben, sowie sich Leute nen neuen Kaufen. Oder ganz krasse Nerds die gleich 30 Accounts gleichzeitig steuern (ja das gibts). Nicht jeder gereggte Acc bedeutet ein aktiven Spieler.


 
Ich denke, weniger als 0,1% aller Spieler haben mehr als einen aktiven und bezahlten Account, das gleicht wahrscheinlich nichtmal jene aus, die sich zu zweit einen Account teilen...

Man muss ja bedenken, dass man jeden Account bezahlen muss... und mit 30 Accounts spielen vielleicht 5 Leute weltweit...



> Nochmal an Superwip:
> 250GB HDD -> DealExtreme: $48.68 Designer's Slim 250GB Hard Drive for Xbox 360 = 36.44€ (nach aktuellem Umrechnungskurs)
> 12 Monate Xbox Live Gold -> X BOX 360 LIVE 12 MONATE GOLD ABONNEMENT KARTE MONTH DE bei eBay.de: Microsoft Xbox 360 (endet 17.01.11 10:14:48 MEZ)
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich sind irgendwelche, vielleicht auch noch ausländischen E-Bay Angebote nicht referenzwürdig auch wenn sie durchaus seriös sein können

Genauso gut kann man eine 1TB HDD für 35€ bekommen



> Du hattest mal eine Konsole, super...wahrscheinlich einen Gameboy?
> Man merkt einfach sehr deutlich, dass du keinen Funken Ahnung von aktuellen Konsolen hast und das du dich auf "technische Daten" beziehst unterstreicht es nur.
> 
> Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem PC, aber unterlass es einfach über etwas zu urteilen von dem du keine Ahnung hast.


 
Die einzige Konsole, die ich jemals hatte ist ein Super Nintendo; ich habe ihn 2008 geerbt, seit dem steht er originalverpackt bei mir herum und setzt Staub an

Und trotzdem weiß ich genug von Kosolen; einerseits kommt man ja kaum darum herum bei Freunden o.ä. mal auf der Konsole zu zocken, in meinem Fall war das teils sogar recht oft und lange der Fall; das reicht vielleicht nicht aus um einen Egoshooter auf der Konsole zu beherrschen aber es reicht aus um das Bedienkonzept der Konsole abseits von Spielen zur Genüge kennenzulernen

Die Spiele selbst können sowieso kein Argument für die Konsole sein; ein Gamepad kann man so oder so auch am PC verwenden, alles andere spricht eher für den PC...

Die Gamepadsteuerung halte ich übrigens nicht für prinzipiell unterlegen, das wäre ja auch sehr kurzsichtig; ich besitze selbst ein XBox 360 Gamepad, explizit für Rennspiele; in Egoshootern ist der Controller aber klar die schlechtere Alternative zu Maus und Tastatur- und wenn irgendwer sich was anderes einbildet kann er ja gerne auch am PC Egoshooter mit Gamepad zocken



> Selbst als ich noch gegen Konsolen war hab ich den Grafikunterschied kleingeredet, zum 0815 Gamer PC ist der halt minimal.
> Und wie gesagt, so ne minimal bessere Grafik ist nicht entscheidend ob ein Spiel Spaß macht oder nicht. Solang die Grafik nicht älter als 10 jahre ist ists mir egal wie es aus sieht, hauptsache es macht Spaß.
> Virtuelle Wimpern undso...


 
Das stimmt nur eingeschränkt; einerseits: was ist schon ein "durchschnittlicher Gaming PC?"

Ein im Hinblick auf den Gamingeinsatz konfigurierter 500€ PC reicht bereits aus um die Konsolen zu deklassieren, ein 350-400€ PC reicht aus um zumindestens das Niveau der Konsolen zu erreichen

Durch die Fortschritte bei den IGPs werden sich in 1-2 Jahren bereits low-end Notebooks und Office PCs grafisch von den Kosolen abheben können

Natürlich können Spiele auch Spaß machen, wenn sie keine besonders gute Grafik haben, siehe etwa WoW, Quake 3,...

Aber manche Generes, gerade Egoshooter aber auch Simulationen und RPGs profitieren doch stark von der besseren Grafik

Und es ist ja nicht so, dass auf den Konsolen nur in Comicgrafik gezockt wird; eher wird versucht alles aus der Hardware herauszupressen und doch noch eine möglichst gute Grafik zu erreichen- das Ergebnis sind Spiele, die in der PC Version einfach viel besser aussehen und bei diesen Spielen ist das freilich ein Vorteil, der auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist



> Ich finde die Diskussion hat jeglichen SInn verloren,
> denn ihr schriebt die Argumente immer und immer wieder auf.


 
Das stimmt. Das liegt daran, dass es die Konsolenspieler einfach nicht einsehen wollen!



> So bleibt esletzenendlich Geschmakssache.


Das stimmt nicht.

Der PC ist überlegen.

Die Argumente der Konsolenspieler lassen sich wie folgt zusammenfassen:

*-Für die Konsolen gibt es aber das Exklusive Spiel XY*
Argument dagegen: warum erscheinen die Spiele exklusiv auf den Konsolen? Weil sie gekauft werden; ein Überzeugter PC Spieler sollte solche Entwicklungen daher Boykottieren; aber wenn man unbedingt ein bestimmtes Konsolenexklusives Spiel spielen möchte... von mir aus

*-Ich hab eine Konsole und bin zufrieden mit ihr; das kann doch nichts schlechtes sein* 
Argument dagegen: eine Konsole ist vielleicht nicht schlecht aber ein PC ist besser.

*-der PC ist teurer* 
Argument dagegen: sollte für Enthusiasten nicht weiter relevant sein; und wenn man die Kosten für eine Konsole mit jenen eines obligatorischen Office PCs addiert kommt man schon in eine Preisregion, in der man durchaus einen halbwegs brauchbaren PC kaufen könnte, der zumindestens für Grafik auf Konsolenniveau ausreichen sollte

*-mit dem Controller vorm Fernseher zocken ist gemütlicher*
Das geht auch mit dem PC.

*-die Konsolen sind einfacher zu bedienen* 
Das stimmt nicht; nur der Konfigurationsaufwand ist am PC vielleicht höher

*-Splitscreen*
Gibt es durchaus teilweise auch am PC; ist aber sowieso nur die schlechtere Alternative zu einer LAN

*-DRM*
Konsolen sind DRM Plattformen; ihre einzige Existenzberechtigung ist das Verhindern von Raubkopien was auch relativ effektiv funktioniert; Mit diesem Argument für die Kosolen zu argumentieren ist als sehr kurzsichtig

*-Das einzige Argument für den PC ist vielleicht die Grafik, die ist mir aber nicht so wichtig, ich zocke lieber das Konsolenexklusive XY, das bietet viel mehr Atmosphäre,...*
Die Grafik ist auf dem PC rein besser, was nur ein Vorteil sein kann; Konsolenexklusive Spiele sind ein anderes Thema

*-Bugs, ärger beim Patchen usw.*
Gibt es auf den Konsolen auch, siehe etwa CoD Black Ops

*Cheater*
Ein vor allem von Konsolenspielern oft und maßlos überschätztes Problem

Das einzige wesentliche Argument, das am Ende für die Konsolen spricht sind die konsolenexklusiven Spiele und die höhere DAU Kompatibilität

Die Vorteile des PC zähle ich mal nicht auf, das hab ich schon oft genug getan

->





Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: spätestens wenn man bereit ist, ein wenig mehr Konfigurationsaufwand und Geld in einen PC zu stecken, was gerade für Enthusiasten wie uns eingentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, gibt es keine Vorteile mehr auf Seiten der Konsolen, abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen plattformexklusiven Spiel; wenn jetzt jemand eine (zusätzlich) XBox hat, weil er unbeding Halo 3 zocken möchte oder eine Wii, weil er gerne vor dem Bildschirm hüpft... okay, von mir aus...
> 
> Ansonsten sind die Konsolen primär für Kiddies geeignet, die die Wahl haben: eine Konsole für vielleicht 200-300€ kaufen, an das sowieso vorhandene elterliche Heimkinosystem anschließen und loszocken oder für 400€+ einen PC kaufen, dazu noch die gesamte Peripherie für 150€ (man könnte, wenn man sowieso nur spielen will den PC auch ausschließlich am TV betreiben und so das Geld für den Bildschirm sparen aber viele wissen ja garnicht um diese Möglichkeit) + was in diesem Fall zugegebenermaßen doch wesentlich teurer ist, vor allem bei knappem Taschengeld, eine Konsole kann man sich auch besser mit Geschwistern teilen, was sich auch finanziell auswirkt -oder aber für DAUs, die sich nicht mit der etwas höheren Komplexität eines PC -eine direkte Folge des höheren Funktionsumfangs- auseinandersetzen wollen
> 
> Dann fallen mir noch Leute ein die auf der Konsole garnicht primär spielen wollen, entweder jene, die eine PS3 zu jener Zeit gekauft haben, als sie, Subventionierung sein dank, der billigste erhältliche Blu-Ray Player war sowie Leute, die die PS3 oder auch eine XBox 360 abseits von Spielen für welche anderen Zwecke auch immer (PS3 Cluster o.Ä.) nutzen wollen, immerhin sind die Konsolen (vor allem die PS3) die wohl mit Abstand billigste Methode an halbwegs aktuelle und leistungsfähige PPC Hardware zu kommen


----------



## UltraGraniat (16. Januar 2011)

Du sagst permanent, dass die Konsolen-SPieler nicht einsichtig sind.

Doch wir haben schon lange akzeptiert, dass die Konsolen technisch nicht besser als ein PC ist.

Doch wir Konsolenspieler genießen den Komfort nicht aufrüsten zu müssen um Spielen zu müssen.
Ein PC Gamer muss permanent Geld in die Kiste pumpen (ohne die Spielekosten mit ein zubeziehen) damit er die "deutlich bessere Grafik" haben möchte.

Ich sitz beispielsweise gerade im Wohnzimmer und habe meinen Laptop per Fernseher verbunden und muss sagen, dass es auf meinem Fernseher mit über 111 cm. Diagonale.
Und muss sagen, dass es mir schon schwer fällt zu lesen.
(Obwohl ich nah am Fernseher sitze und alles ne Nummer größe darstellen lassen habe)
Fakt ist, dass die Konsole mir ein ganz anderes Spieleerlebniss gibt,  villeicht ist es schwer dieses "Gefühl" per Worte zu beschreiben aber Fakt ist, dass selbst ich, ein eingefleischter PC-Gamer dazu stehe, dass es auf ner Konsole ebenso rocken kann wie auf dem PC.

Es wäre falsch die Konsole als "schlecht" zu kritisieren nur weil sie nicht die Power eines gutaufgerüsteten PCs bieten kann.

Was ich aber schade finde, ist, dass du (SuperVipe) nur Stellung zu der Technik nimmst und nicht den SPielespaß und Komfort bewertest.

Du solltest es auch bestätigen können, dass es ein verschiedenes paar Schuhe ist.
(Also das Spieleerlebniss auf PC und auf Konsole)
Fakt ist, dass die Konsole genau so wie der PC pro und kontra-Seiten hat.

Mich nervt übrigens nicht die Diskussion nur ich finde es komisch, dass um das Thema geredet wird 

Denn wen ich meinen Spaß am schreiben nicht hätte, würde ich ja nicht hier sitzen und in diesem Thread meine 10te Post schreiben 

lg. Ultra

PS: haha, das erste Zitat ist ne böse Provukation


----------



## blaidd (16. Januar 2011)

UltraGraniat schrieb:


> PS: haha, das erste Zitat ist ne böse Provukation



meinst du das hier?



> Zitat:
> Da wirst du lange drauf warten müssen, der schreibt wahrscheinlich wieder an einem neuen Roman...
> 
> SuperWip:
> Hier ist er!


Das ist Selbstironie. Da sollte man  für geben.

Ich stimme SuperWip ja auch in praktisch allen Punkten zu. Ich will nur nicht auf die Spiele verzichten. Und gegen Windmühlen kämpfen will ich auch nicht. Ich verzichte ja auch nicht auf Tierprodukte, nur weil ein paar miese geldgeile Abzocker vergiftetes Futter verkaufen, oder zuviele Fische fangen. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock jeden Tag Gemüse zu essen.

[EDIT:] Hoppla, noch was vergessen...
Zum besonderen "Konsolenfeeling": Es ist da, keine Frage. Aber zumindest ich kann es schlecht als Argument gegen das Spielen am PC benutzen, da ich praktisch ausschließlich konsolenexklusive Titel spiele. Die sind dann meistens auch besonders "konsolig". Allein deswegen gehe ich schon mal mit einer ganz anderen Einstellung an die Games heran. Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß es sich auch anders anfühlt, wenn man an einem Amiga 500 oder am SuperNintendo zockt oder am PC per Emulator.

Aber ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, daß es sich unterschiedlich anfühlt, wenn man in einem schwarzen bzw. pinken oder grellgrünen Auto (gleiches Modell) durch die Gegend fährt.


----------



## we3dm4n (16. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es einfach nur noch belustigend. Unser Romanautor Superwippe bringt nicht mal mehr richtige Argument, sondern klatscht einfach irgendein ausgedachtet Zeug zusammen...da wird 1TB für 35€ (wohlgemerkt muss es sich hier um eine 3,5" HDD handeln) als Argument gegen die 250GB HDD für die Xbox 360 Slim (2.5") gebracht.

Konsolenspielerzahlen gegen PC-Spielerzahlen zu stellen ist dann noch so ein Punkt - was bringt einem sowas? Zumal es reine Spekulation ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Januar 2011)

Es gibt dazu einen Report auf Gamestar.de. In dem Report werden glaub ich unter anderem die Zahlen der PC-Spieler geschätzt, aber ich hab kein Bock mich da durch zu klamüsern.

Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 1) - Die wichtigste Spieleplattform der Welt bei GameStar.de

Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 2) - Perfekte Steuerung, konkurrenzlos günstig bei GameStar.de

Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 3) - Moderne Technik, weltweit vernetzt bei GameStar.de


----------



## blaidd (17. Januar 2011)

Sorry, irgendwas hat mich einfach noch zu sehr gestört, als daß ich es kommentarlos vorüberziehen lassen konnte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Konsolenspielen ist auch vergleichsweise "passiv", da man sich abseits das spielens um nichts kümmern muss- dafür fehlen einem aber auch alternative Möglichkeiten, selbst solche, die dass Spielen selbst verbessern



Ich weiß was du meinst, und du hast recht. Ich bin zu dem ganzen Heckmeck hier mit einer anderen Einstellung gekommen und habe die beiden Kontrahenten nur im direkten Kampf beurteilt. Das heißt Spielen am PC vs. Spielen an der Konsole.
Wenn man aber das größere Bild im Kopf hat, hat der PC freilich (ich leih mir mal dieses kautzige Wörtchen von dir ) die Nase meilenweit vorn.

Auch wenn es mir Schauer den Rücken hinabjagt, wenn ich höre das jemand spielen passiv nennt. Aber immerhin hast du ja "passiv" geschrieben, womit du mir klargemacht hast das du passiv nicht im passiven Sinne meintest, sondern eher im einschränkenden. Aber lassen wir das jetzt, bevor wir uns noch in unseren Gehirnwindungen verirren...


----------



## Intelfan (17. Januar 2011)

[x] PC 

Evtl aber auch die PS 1  Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## UltraGraniat (17. Januar 2011)

blaidd schrieb:


> meinst du das hier?
> 
> Das ist Selbstironie. Da sollte man  für geben.



Ich habe es ja mit Humor genommen 
War nicht böse oder ernst gemeint 

Zum Thema:

Natürlich hat der PC die Nase in anderen Breichen forne, da er einfach aufrüstbar ist und damit nie veralten kann, wen man ihn durchs aufrüsten aktuell hält.

Dagegen habe ich nichts gesagt nur, dass es für viele zu kostenaufwändig und sinnlos ist, denn wen man mal vom Otto Normalverbraucher ausgeht hat dieser weder die Ahnung noch dwirklich die Kohle es für einen Pc zu investieren, denn dieser  kauft sich dann eh ein Komplettsystem ausm Aldi von Medion und ist damit dann glücklich.

lg. Ultra


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2011)

> Doch wir haben schon lange akzeptiert, dass die Konsolen technisch nicht besser als ein PC ist.
> 
> Doch wir Konsolenspieler genießen den Komfort nicht aufrüsten zu müssen um Spielen zu müssen.
> Ein PC Gamer muss permanent Geld in die Kiste pumpen (ohne die Spielekosten mit ein zubeziehen) damit er die "deutlich bessere Grafik" haben möchte.


 
Da gebe ich dir recht, etwas anderes hab ich aber auch nie behauptet:


Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: spätestens wenn man bereit ist, ein wenig mehr Konfigurationsaufwand und Geld in einen PC zu stecken, was gerade für Enthusiasten wie uns eingentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, gibt es keine Vorteile mehr auf Seiten der Konsolen, abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen plattformexklusiven Spiel; wenn jetzt jemand eine (zusätzlich) XBox hat, weil er unbeding Halo 3 zocken möchte oder eine Wii, weil er gerne vor dem Bildschirm hüpft... okay, von mir aus...


 


> Ich sitz beispielsweise gerade im Wohnzimmer und habe meinen Laptop per Fernseher verbunden und muss sagen, dass es auf meinem Fernseher mit über 111 cm. Diagonale.
> Und muss sagen, dass es mir schon schwer fällt zu lesen.
> (Obwohl ich nah am Fernseher sitze und alles ne Nummer größe darstellen lassen habe)


 
Klingt nach einem etwas zu großen Sitzabstand...

Und was musst du in Spielen schon groß lesen? Die Schrift in dem Menüs ist sowieso meist megafett, nicht nur in Crossplattformspielen, fast immer sind die Menüs auch nativ via Tastatur oder Controller steuerbar

Wenn es um Windows geht: Schriftgrad hochdrehen, spätestens 120-150DPI sollten auf jeden Fall TV tauglich sein; wenn dir das nicht ausreicht gibt es (bei Win Vista, Win7 und XP Media Center ed.) auch eine komplett auf den TV (und die Bedienung per Fernbedienung/ Controller) angepasste Benutzeroberfläche: Windows Media Center; es eignet sich nicht nur zum Abspielen von Multimediainhalten, man kann aus dem Interface heraus auch Programme öffnen und sogar den PC herunterfahren; wenn man es nicht mag oder ein anderes Betriebssystem verwendet gibt es auch einige Alternativen



> Fakt ist, dass die Konsole mir ein ganz anderes Spieleerlebniss gibt, villeicht ist es schwer dieses "Gefühl" per Worte zu beschreiben aber Fakt ist, dass selbst ich, ein eingefleischter PC-Gamer dazu stehe, dass es auf ner Konsole ebenso rocken kann wie auf dem PC.





> Aber ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, daß es sich unterschiedlich anfühlt, wenn man in einem schwarzen bzw. pinken oder grellgrünen Auto (gleiches Modell) durch die Gegend fährt.


 
Sagen wirs mal so: ich denke nicht, dass jemand zweifelsfrei erkennen kann, ob er mit einer XBox 360 oder einem PC bzw. einer PS3 oder einem PC spielt, wenn man jemanden ein bereits gestartetes Spiel mit einem entsprechenden Controller auf einem TV spielen lässt und die Konsole/den PC versteckt (Grafik auf dem PC freilich auf Konsolenniveau heruntergedreht)

-> kein objektiver Unterschied beim Spielgefühl, alles Einstellungssache

Freilich: es ist etwas anderes, mit Maus und Tastatur an einem Schreibtisch zu sitzen oder mit einem Controller in der Hand vor einem TV auf der Couch zu hocken aber man kann nicht oft genug betonen, dass letzteres mit einem PC genauso gut möglich ist


----------



## Primer (18. Januar 2011)

Man kann wie ich finde aber auch hier gegenteilig argumentieren, mir zB ist es absolut nicht möglich in einem Rennspiel sauber zu fahren, wenn ich über 2m vom TV weg sitze (32Zoll), selbiges trifft auf Shooter zu. Allerdings würde ich sagen dass dieses Verhältnis schon ziemlich nah für die geliebte Couch zur Scheibe ist. Das hängt freilich von der Einrichtung ab, aber auf einen maximalen Abstand (welcher hier ja schon angesprochen wurde) ist unbedingt zu achten...
Fällt bei anderen Spielen alla GoW oder HR allerdings weniger ins Gewicht, da saubere Kontrolle hier weniger von Nöten ist.




> Doch wir Konsolenspieler genießen den Komfort nicht aufrüsten zu müssen um Spielen zu müssen.
> Ein PC Gamer muss permanent Geld in die Kiste pumpen (ohne die Spielekosten mit ein zubeziehen) damit er die "deutlich bessere Grafik" haben möchte.


Bei diesem Punkt muss ich allerdings mal ein wenig widersprechen, wenn dann kann man beim PC wohl mit dem "Stromzähler" kommen, aber wirklich teuer oder gar oft muss man imo kaum aufrüsten. Die Crossplattform Thematik ist hier wohl "Fluch und Segen" zu gleich, denn auf der einen Seite geht zwar die technische Entwicklung schleppender voran, auf der anderen Seite sind die neusten Spiele aber meist äußerst genügsam und das auch mit maximalen Details.

Sicher ein PC ist unterm Strich teurer als eine Konsole, aber ein solch krasser unterschied alla 200€ Xbox gegen 1000€ PC ist längst nicht gegeben und Videospiele sind an sich kein allzu billiges Hobby, lass es mal 10 Spiele pro Jahr sein, bei 50€ Schnittpreis sind wir schon bei 500 Taken pro Jahr. 
Wer sich dann über 100-200€ Preisdifferenz bei der Plattformanschaffung aufregt ...naja jedem das seine.


----------



## we3dm4n (18. Januar 2011)

Aber da ist man schon wieder bei dem Punkt, dass der PC "die bessere Grafik" liefert...
-
Wenn man einen äquivalenten PC nimmt ist man eben auf gleichem Grafikniveau - bessere Grafik gibt es erst bei einer teuren Maschine - also wie man es dreht...um einen fairen Vergleich zu schaffen sollte man auch wenigstens von ähnlichen Verhältnissen ausgehen.
-
Das ist mir erstmal vollkommen egal, da ich meine gewollten Titel auf der Box sehr gerne spiele und Titel wie das kommende Dead Space 2 sehen einfach bombastisch aus (Kantenglättung vermisse ich nicht) - Demo habe ich gestern gespielt.

@Superwip
Es ist keineswegs eine Einstellungssache, jeder wird den Unterschied merken (dich ausgenommen, da du keine Konsole besitzt um das testen zu können...). Die Spiele sind einfach besser an eine Controllerbedienung angepasst.

Natürlich ist Controllerspielen auch mit dem PC möglich, nur eben nicht so einfach - genauso kannst du auch nicht mal eben mit der Box ein Worddokument aufsetzen...ist eben nicht der angepeilte Bereich.


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2011)

> um einen fairen Vergleich zu schaffen sollte man auch wenigstens von ähnlichen Verhältnissen ausgehen.



Fairer Vergleich? Sowohl die XBox 360 als auch die PS3 werden ~ zu Produktionskosten rausgehaut- dafür sind eben die Spiele teurer; ein fairer Vergleich auf gleichem Preisniveau ist sowieso nicht möglich

Wenn man aber nicht jeden Cent zwei mal umdrehen muss ist der PC die bessere Wahl



> Natürlich ist Controllerspielen auch mit dem PC möglich, nur eben nicht so einfach



Schon schwer, den Controller anstecken und loszocken...
Noch schlimmer ist es mit dem Wirelesscontroller- den muss man sogar einschalten

Insbesondere bei praktisch allen neueren XBox 360- PC Crossplattformspielen entspricht die vorkonfigurierte Steuerung mit dem XBox 360 Controller exakt der Konsolensteuerung, wenn einem die Tastenbelegung oder die Analogempfindlichkeit auf dem Controller nicht passt kann man sie so oder so ändern; lediglich einige wenige, ältere Crossplattformspiele unterstützen den Controller nicht nativ

Bei PC Exklusiven Spielen kann man die Steuerung freilich nicht wirklich vergleichen da die Vergleichsgrundlage auf Seiten der Konsole fehlt aber sie ist jedenfalls in allen mir bekannten Fällen (von PC exklusiven Spielen, die nativ den XBox 360 Controller unterstützen) mit Grundeinstellungen brauchbar und mit ähnlichen Konsolenspielen vergleichbar

Nicht nativ unterstützt wird der XBox 360 Controller im wesentlichen nur den meisten (aber nicht allen) PC Spielen, die älter sind als die XBox 360 (oh Wunder!) oder in Spielen, in denen ein Controller sowieso nicht wirklich sinnvoll wäre (etwa RTS); in diesen Spielen hilft ein kleiner Zusatztreiber

Will man einen anderen Controller nutzen, etwa den Wii Controller oder den PS3 Controller führk kein Weg an Zusatztreibern vorbei- das kann aber kaum ein Nachteil gegenüber der Konsole sein, auf keiner Konsole kann man die Controller eines Konkurrenzmodells verwenden



> - genauso kannst du auch nicht mal eben mit der Box ein Worddokument aufsetzen



Dagegen ist es ein Kinderspiel, ein Worddokument auf der XBox zu öffnen: man muss die Konsole nur Jailbreaken wobei sie Garantie und Onlinefähigkeit verliert-kein Problem; die Konsolen sind ja schließlich so billig, dass eine zweite sowieso nicht ins Geld geht-, anschließend muss man nurnoch Linux installieren und ein Programm downloaden, dass Word Dokumente öffnen kann und auf PPC Linux läuft- das sollte aber nicht das größte Problem sein, soweit ich weiß gibt es eine PPC Linux Version von OpenOffice

Ach ja:


> wohlgemerkt muss es sich hier um eine 3,5" HDD handeln


3,5 Zoll... schon toll, was es alles für den PC gibt...


----------



## OdlG (18. Januar 2011)

eine meines erachtens nach sinnlose frage. viel zu sehr abhängig von den persönlichen präferenzen.

ich finde ps3/xbox360 sinnlose gerätschaften. der rest meiner familie nutzt sie dafür umso intensiver. ist eben völlig abhängig von den interessen. bei meiner auflösung und entsprechenden details kann ich nunmal nur am pc zocken. bluray habe ich hier auch... mein bruder hingegen ist verfechter beider konsolenvertreter. wir diskutieren da ständig drüber.

es gibt nun mal für und wider und solange das so bleibt, werden wohl beide plattformen überdauern...


----------



## we3dm4n (18. Januar 2011)

Es hat mir dir einfach keinen Sinn, die stehende Luft in deinem Zimmer scheint dir jeglichen Realitätsbezug zu verwehren.

Wärst wenigstens minimal belesen wüsstest du auch, dass die Xbox schon lange safe ist und ein Jtag nur bei Modellen mit sehr altem Dashboard möglich ist...die kosten dann mal eben so 300€-400€ (je nach Revision)


----------



## Ceyone (18. Januar 2011)

Nachts ist es kälter als draussen !


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2011)

> mit sehr altem Dashboard



Sehr alt? Bei allen außer bei den neuen Slim Versionen wobei das bei denen wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit ist

Bist du jetzt schon so verzweifelt, dass du die fehlende Möglichkeit eines Jailbreaks gegen den PC ins Feld führst?


----------



## OdlG (18. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt schon so verzweifelt, dass du die fehlende Möglichkeit eines Jailbreaks gegen den PC ins Feld führst?



will nur kurz anmerken, dass sich das für mich kellerkind-like anhört


----------



## Jax1988 (18. Januar 2011)

OdlG schrieb:


> will nur kurz anmerken, dass sich das für mich kellerkind-like anhört



sign


----------



## we3dm4n (19. Januar 2011)

Jax1988 schrieb:


> sign


/sign 




Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr alt? Bei allen außer bei den neuen Slim  Versionen wobei das bei denen wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit ist
> 
> Bist du jetzt schon so verzweifelt, dass du die fehlende Möglichkeit eines Jailbreaks gegen den PC ins Feld führst?


Keineswegs, nur leider verwechselst du zwei grundlegende Dinge: Jtag und LW-Flash

Nur Ersterer bringt die von dir aufgezählten Möglichkeiten, mit einem LW-Flash ist nur das Abspielen von Sicherheitskopien möglich.


----------



## OdlG (19. Januar 2011)

Jax1988 schrieb:


> sign





we3dm4n schrieb:


> /sign



freut mich, dass ich den zeitgeist treffe


----------



## Degenesis (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

Meine Meinung is das es die mischung macht ich habe einen PC sowie eine Xbox 360. will ich mal nen chilligen Tag im Bett oder auf der Couch verbringen oder mit Freunden die z.B. zu Besuch sind zocken ganz klar die Xbox. Muss ich hingegen was schreiben oder will per Skype mit Leuten labbern und dazu nebenbei zocken ganz klar den Pc

find die diskussion irgentwo sinnlos beides hat vor- und nachteile

Grüße Degenesis


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2011)

> Keineswegs, nur leider verwechselst du zwei grundlegende Dinge: Jtag und LW-Flash
> 
> Abspielen von Sicherheitskopien möglich.


Ich weiß und hab recht: der Jtag samt Linux ist auch für Jasper möglich- und damit für alle XBox 360 Versionen außer (noch) den Slims

Trotzdem: die fehlende Möglichkeit eines Jailbreaks kann ja nur ein Nachteil sein


----------



## we3dm4n (19. Januar 2011)

Klar ist es bei der Jasper mögliche, solange die Konsole noch eine Kernelversion unter 2.0.8XXX.0 hat. Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet, aber ich erwarte von dir auch keine Selbstverständlichkeiten mehr (Beiträge richtig lesen), ist bei dir anscheinend zu viel verlangt - blöd nur das sowas zu einer Diskussion dazugehört > die andere Position anzuhören.

Ob es Vor- oder Nachteil ist sei erstmal dahingestellt, es geht um deine Behauptung mit Linux und die ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.

Hast du echt so große Scheuklappen auf, dass du nicht mehr merkt, wie lächerlich du dich hier durch deine Engstirnigkeit machst? Selbst das wäre ein nicht so großes Problem, wenn du wenigstens deine Aussagen mit wahrem Wissen ausschmücken könntest...


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2011)

> 2.0.8XXX.0



Na ja... Mitte 2009... "sehr alt" ist etwas anderes



> Ob es Vor- oder Nachteil ist sei erstmal dahingestellt


Ist sicher kein Nachteil, wenn man nur einen Bruchteil des Funktionsumfangs nutzen kann, weil der Hersteller es so will



> es geht um deine Behauptung mit Linux und die ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.


wayne; ist sowieso OT

Und was genau hab ich denn falsches behauptet?


----------



## we3dm4n (19. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung in welchem Jahr du lebst, ich leben im Moment im Jahre 2011 und wenn ich mir Hardware kaufe, kaufe ich mir aktuelle und werde diese zum größten Teil auch nur noch bekommen - heißt nichts anderes als das man eine Xbox 360 mit einem MFR-Date von Mitte 2009 mit einem so alten Kernel nicht mehr im Handel finden wird...die sind, wenn sie denn überhaupt noch zu haben sind, schon auf einen neueren Kernel aktualisiert.

Aber hey, du weißt natürlich alles besser 

Kaum merkst du mal, was du da wieder für einen Schmarn erzählt hast betitelst du es als OT oder lenkst mit einem anderen Aspekt ab - ist schon irgendwie arm, wenn man sich nicht einmal einen Fehler eingestehen kann...aber wer im Dunkeln lebt...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

> Konsole VS. PC?


Es sieht hier im Forum ja ziemlich eindeutig aus. In der Realität sieht's auch eindeutig aus, nur geht's da in die andere Richtung, zumindest wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen anschaut und annimmt, dass die Zahlen stimmen: Worldwide Yearly Chart - VGChartz


```
Worldwide Software Totals

Console Weekly
Wii     3,900,381    
[B]X360     2,495,119    [/B]
DS     2,033,928    
[B]PS3     1,977,701    [/B]
PSP     762,003    
PS2     188,291
[B]PC     160,634    [/B]
Total     11,518,057
```
Ich spiele zurzeit meist auf der Xbox.


----------



## Primer (19. Januar 2011)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Es sieht hier im Forum ja ziemlich eindeutig aus. In der Realität sieht's auch eindeutig aus, nur geht's da in die andere Richtung, zumindest wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen anschaut und annimmt, dass die Zahlen stimmen: Worldwide Yearly Chart - VGChartz
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



 Nope, VGChartz führt so gut wie keine PC Verkäufe. lediglich einige von Herstellern in Pressemitteilungen genannte Zahlen werden da hin und wieder aufgeführt (etwa Blizzard)...mal davon abgesehen das die Masse ja nicht unbedingt das beste Produkt kaufen muss.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Januar 2011)

Klar, Verkaufszahlen zeigen nicht unbedingt, welche Plattform die beste ist. Es geht auch um Massentauglichkeit. Die Zahlen zeigen aber, welche Plattformen am beliebtesten sind. 

Dass die Zahlen von VGChartz falsch sind, kann ich leider nicht sehen, kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?

Hier sieht's übrigens ähnlich aus:
Modern Warfare 2: US-Verkaufszahlen - PC-Version hinkt Konsolen hinterher


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 hat sich im vergangenen November in den USA blendend verkauft. *Die Xbox-360-Version ging ganze 4,2 Millionen Mal über die Ladentheke, die Playstation-3-Variante verkaufte sich 1,87 Millionen Mal. Die PC-Version hinkt im Einzelhandel allerdings hinterher. Lediglich 170.000 Exemplare wanderten an den Endkunden.* Darin sind Verkäufe über Steam- und andere Online-Plattformen allerdings nicht eingeschlossen. Hier ließe sich lediglich mutmaßen.


Und die Zahlen sind nicht von VGChartz, sondern von gamasutra.com bzw. von der NPD Group. Selbst wenn über Steam nochmals 170.000 Exemplare gekauft wurden, sieht's immer noch sehr sehr schlimm für den PC aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 ist am PC aber nicht beliebt. Keine Dedicated Server (nur billiges Matchmaking), Steampflicht, unverschämte Preiserhöhung, Map-Pack-Abzocke usw.

Guck dir mal die Wertungen von Spielern an. Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Kann man so nicht sagen, es wurde trotz jammern trotzdem am PC gut verkauft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2011)

Wohl aus Verzweiflung und in der Hoffung, dass es wohl doch alles nicht so schlimm ist wies gesagt wird.


----------



## Jax1988 (20. Januar 2011)

oder weil man gehofft hat das es besser wird.......ist es aber nicht xD


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2011)

Ich finde Bad Company 2 in jeder Hinsicht besser (mehr Spieler pro Server, grössere Karten, Map-Pack für PC'ler umsonst, dedicated Server, Steam nur optional, günstiger im Einkauf, zerstörbare Umgebung, Fahrzeuge, Referenz-Sound usw.)

Die PC-Version von Bad Company 2 hat sich auch genau so gut verkauft wie die Konsolen-Version der Xbox360 oder PS3.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Das Gameplay ist aber kagge. Da hat COD deutlich die Nase vorne. Es ist einfach präziser und direkter. BC2 spielt sich sehr schwammig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2011)

Na ja, das Gameplay besteht aus mehr als nur der Maussteuerung, aber du hast insofern Recht, dass die Maussteuerung bei BC 2 nicht ganz so direkt ist wie bei CoD und CoD in dem Punkt die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Ich spiel beides gerne. Man die beiden Spiele halt schlecht in eine Schublade packen


----------



## we3dm4n (20. Januar 2011)

Eben...und nun mal B2T.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Du kennst wohl den WoW Sprachchat nicht; er ist enorm umfangreich und es ist auch möglich Chatgruppen unabhängig von Ingame Gruppen zu bilden, Chatgruppen zu überlagern,...
> 
> So kann man prinzipiell auch de-facto Außenstehende einbinden, sie brauchen nur online sein, sie brauchen nichtmal einen bezahlten Account, ein Testaccount sollte dafür soweit ich weiß ausreichen



Und weshalb sollte all das auf Konsole nicht möglich sein?  Sollte Blizzard WoW jemals auf Konsole umsetzen, würde man diese Funktion wohl ebenfalls mit umsetzen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Äh... ungefähr jeder, den ich kenne?
> Ist ja irgendwie naheliegend, wenn man ein Multitaskingfähiges OS hat dieses auch zu nutzen...



Komisch, die Leute die ich kenne, sind da etwas anders. Die meißten meiden Multitasking wie eine Katze das Wasser.   Wenn ich bei denen am PC sitze und mehrere Sachen aufeinmal machen  möchte, kommt gleich der Aufschrei: "Nicht so viel auf einmal, sonst  stürzt er noch ab!!"



Superwip schrieb:


> Beispielszenario: Maxi Mustermann muss für die Schule ein Referat über Bielefeld halten; um sich über die Stadt zu informieren öffnet er erstmal Word um das Handout und Power Point um paralell dazu die Folien zu erstellen; anschließend öffnet er den Internetbrowser; im ersten Browserfenster öffnet er Wikipedia, im zweiten Google um weitere Informationen zu suchen, im dritten die Google Bildersuche im vierten die mittlerweile gefundene offizielle Seite der Stadt und im fünften eine Seite über die Bielefeldverschwörung, die gegebenenfalls auch noch mit einigen fetten flash Werbebannern ausgekleidet ist und ein Flashvideo bietet; dann kommt noch Google Earth zum Einsatz um sich einen Überblick über die Stadt zu verschaffen und gegebenenfalls noch ein Luftbild einbauen zu können
> 
> Dazu kommen eventuell noch diverse Messenger, Virenschutzprogramme und ähnliches im Hintergrund
> 
> ...



Wenn Maxi weiß, dass sein PC nicht der schnellste ist, macht er eben alles nacheinander. Problem gelöst.  Videos konvertieren geht mit jedem PC, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.




Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt eben nicht- die Flexibilität und Vielfältigkeit des PC ist sein elementarster Vorteil- auch unmittelbar im Spieleeinsatz- desweiteren relativiert das, wie schon oft gesagt, zumindestens teilweise die höheren Kosten des PC- zumindestens ein Office Gerät braucht jeder



Und was bringt seine "Flexibilität" im Spieleeinsatz nun ganz genau?
Dass ich beim Spielen auf dem zweiten Monitor Excel offen hab?
Dass ich beim Spielen nebenbei Musik hören kann? Das will aber nicht jeder, zumindest nicht in jedem Spiel.
Die Flexibilität führt auch oft genug zu Problemen mit Treibern und Spieleabstürzen. Weißt du, wie oft mir auf der PS3 bisher ein Spiel richtig eingefroren ist, so dass mir keine andere Wahl blieb, als die Konsole neuzustarten?
Etwa 3 mal, in über einem Jahr. Von dieser Quote dürfte jeder Computeraner nur träumen. Insbesondere bei Games wie GTA4 oder Gothik 3, die in der Anfangsphase praktisch unspielbar waren. Auf Konsolen wäre dies ein undenkbares Szenario.

Es ist einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen: Auf dem PC müssen die Spieleentwickler einfach wesentlich mehr beachten, weil es nahezu unendlich viele Hardwarekombinationen gibt. Die Folge sind vollkommen verbuggte Games und Pre-Release-Patches.



Superwip schrieb:


> Darum geht es auch überhaupt nicht; Fakt ist: bereits zum Startzeitpunkt der PS3 war damalige High-End PC Hardware im wesentlichen leistungsfähiger und nach heutigem Wissensstand genauso zukunftssicher



Und wie teuer war ein damaliger HighEnd-PC? Allein eine 8800GTX hat zum Release über 500€ gekostet! Damit allein hat man aber noch lange keinen fertigen PC, allerdings bekam man für 100€ mehr bereits ein vollständiges System (PS3), mit dem man auf der Stelle losspielen konnte.




Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt- was aber eben auch daran liegt, dass oftmals primär für die Konsolen entwickelt wird; warum sollte man Millionen in die Entwicklug guter Grafik stecken, wenn 2/3+ der Spieler (Konsolen und Steinzeit PC Spieler) sie nicht nutzt oder nutzen kann?
> 
> Hätte jeder Konsolenspieler einen aktuellen Mittelklasse PC anstelle seiner Konsole sähe die Sache freilich anders aus



Heutzutage dürfte es nur noch eine Handvoll PCs mit DX9-Hardware geben, und die stehen ohnehin in Büros und werden niemals ein 3D-Spiel auf ihrer HDD zu sehen bekommen. Die Spieleentwickler müssen wie gesagt ohnehin einen vollständig neuen Renderpfad schreiben, wenn sie auf den PC portieren wollen. Das ist schon allein der Tatsache geschuldet, dass man so unendlich viele Hardwarekombinationen beachten muss, auf denen die Spiele laufen können sollen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Für neuere Kosolen ist/wäre die Einstellung des Online Supports das endgültige Todesurteil da immer mehr Spiele auf den Online Modus setzen und so ein wesentlicher Teil der Spiele verloren geht



Hierfür gäbe es zumindest Programme wie "XLink-Kai". Dadurch wird der Konsole vorgegaukelt, dass sie sich im LAN mit sämtlichen anderen Usern auf der Welt befindet. Der LAN-Modus würde quasi den Online-Modus ersetzen. Wie weit diese Software allerdings verbreitet ist, weiß ich nicht.





Superwip schrieb:


> Spieletaugliche Subnotebooks wie das Alienware M11x sind alleine wesentlich kleiner als selbst eine Slim Konsole - mit Bildschirm
> 
> Tatsächlich hält kaum ein Notebook im Spielebetrieb mit aktuellen 3D Spielen länger als ~2 Stunden durch aber das muss auch nicht sein; wo man sie braucht gibt es sowieso meist Steckdosen



11,6"?! Damit würde ich aber alles andere als gern spielen wollen. 
Und wenn man ohnehin eine Steckdose braucht, um mit einem mobilen Gerät spielen zu können, kann man auch gleich die PS3 + kleinen Monitor in einer speziellen Tasche mitnehmen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Notebooks kann man öfter und in größerem Maßstab aufrüsten als die meisten Leute denken; trotzdem würde ich die schlechtere Aufrüstbarkeit auch nicht als Nachteil betrachten- wenn man die Konsolenseitige Alternative bedenkt... ach, ich vergaß... die gibt es ja garnicht



Und das ist auch gut so. Das spart Geld und Probleme und sorgt für die bessere Spielequalität gegenüber dem PC. 



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Analogsticks im richtigen Moment loslassen ist schon mal unpräziser und Laganfällig weil alleine das Loslassen Zeit dauert... und vor allem ist auch die Bewegung zurück zum Nullpunkt immernoch eine Bewegung



Dann lässt man die Sticks eben eine milisekunde vorher los und beim zurückschnellen (geht zumindest auf PS3 in wenigen ms) bewegt sich das Fadenkreuz noch soweit wie es muss, damit er auf dem Ziel stehen bleibt.
Nebenbei dürfte es rein physikalisch schneller gehen, den Daumen in Bewegung zu setzen als die ganze Hand oder gar den ganzen Arm. Das trägt außerdem erneut zum besseren Spielecomfort bei.



Superwip schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann man so freilich nicht während dem Schießen noch weiter zielen



Wieso sollte man das nicht können? Probleme ergeben sich für mich immer nur dann, wenn die Ziele so weit entfernt sind, dass das Streufeuer mir die Sicht auf diese nimmt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Freilich kann man auch mit dem Finger auf dem Analogstick bleiben
> Aber das ist auch nicht ganz das wahre da es dann nur schwer möglich ist absolut schnell und präzise den Nullpunkt zu finden



Dann hebt man den Daumen für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde an und der Stick schnellt von selbst zurück. Außerdem ist es erneut reine Übungssache, den Nullpunkt zu finden. Mir fällt das kein bisschen schwer.



Superwip schrieb:


> Man könnte den Controller eventuell so konfigurieren, dass er Bewegungen hin zum Nullpunkt als Stillstand erkennt aber das hat andere Nachteile



Das ist auch wie dargelegt gar nicht notwendig.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei einer Maus kann man dagegen jederzeit und mit absoluter Präzession in den Nullpunkt finden und die Bewegungsrichtung ändern



Dennoch ist es träger, die ganze Hand in Bewegung zu setzen als nur den Daumen. Und mit diesen Ultraleichtmäusen kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen, da ich dann überhaupt kein Gefühl mehr fürs Zielen habe.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Der Bewegungsradius einer Maus ist wesentlich größer als der von Analogsticks, alleine dadurch ergibt sich eine wesentlich höhere Präzession, das sollte jedem klar sein; der Effekt ist der selbe, als wäre man in einer kleineren Entfernung zum Ziel...



Was genau meinst du mit dem Bewegungsradius? Der endet nämlich spätestens mit dem Ende des Mauspads. Denn dann muss man die Maus zwangsläufig hochheben und wieder neu auf die Mitte legen, wenn man die Kante denn mal erreichen sollte, weil man sich z.B. zu oft in die eine Richtung dreht.
Ein Nachteil für die Maus.



Weitere Vorteile auf Controllerseite ergeben sich beim Bewegen der Spielfigur:

In wie viele Richtungen kannst du dich mit AWSD bewegen? Nicht viele oder? Genaugenommen nur 8. Mit dem Analogstick bewege ich mich zielgenau in 360 Richtungen.
Ein weiterer Nachteil für Maus+Tastatur.

Hast du mal versucht, mit Tastatursteuerung zu schleichen, ohne dich dabei zu ducken, weil es in manchen Situationen unpraktisch ist? Mit AWSD gibt es nur 0 oder 1. Entweder man bewegt sich gar nicht, oder die Figur sprintet sofort los. Mit Analogsticks kann ich mich vollkommen feinfühlig umherbewegen und mein Tempo variabel anpassen. Gerade in Shootern, wo jeder den Schritten in der Umgebung lauscht, ist diese Funktion von ungemeinem Vorteil.
Und wieder ein Nachteil...



Superwip schrieb:


> Na eben: Halo ist ein grundlegend auf die Gamepadsteuerung optimierter Konsolenshooter, trotz extrem hohem Übungsniveau sind aber selbst die besten Halo E-Sportler bestenfalls auf dem Niveau durchschnittlicher Maus+ Tastatur Spieler



Und wie vielen richtig guten Halo-Spielern hast du schon zugeschaut, um diese Aussage zu untermauern?



Superwip schrieb:


> Das weder Sony noch Microsoft die Controller bis jetzt ausgesperrt haben (oder aussperren konnten) spricht auch dafür, dass es ganz einfach nicht möglich ist



Das klingt aber nicht sonderlich logisch aus meiner Sicht. Auf der PS3 gibt es z.B. gar keine kabelgebundenen Originalcontroller.





Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: das darf man nicht pauschalisieren; bei manchen Spielen erhöht sich die Zielgruppe stärker, bei anderen eher weniger oder kaum



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich der Anteil der Spieler der jeweiligen Genres auf den Konsolen ähnlich aufteilt wie auf dem PC (z.B. 70% Shooter-Spieler), könnte man dies allerdings doch pauschalisieren. Hierzu müsste allerdings zunächst ein entsprechendes Institut eine Studie anfertigen.

Fakt ist aber: Mindestens 90% aller Konsolen werden zum Spielen genutzt und maximal 10% für Multimedia. Im Gegensatz dazu werden 90% aller PCs für Office, CAD und Co. genutzt und nur 10% für ernsthaftes Spielen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich denke, das liegt vor allem an der "Dummen Masse", die nicht um die Vorteile des PC weiß und auch nicht bereit ist den höheren Preis zu zahlen



Eventuell weiß diese "Dumme Masse" aber auch besser bescheid als du denkst und meidet den PC ganz bewusst. Ist dir das schon einmal in den Sinn gekommen?



Superwip schrieb:


> Die PS3 hat 15 Schultertasten?
> 
> Oder meinst du das gleichzeitige Drücken mehrerer Schultertasten etwa "L1+R1+Dreieck"?
> 
> ...



Zum ersten Teil: Ja, ich meinte das Drücken mehrerer Tasten gleichzeitig.
Zum letzten Teil: Hast du nicht selbst gesagt, dass du auf deiner Tastatur einige Tasten bis zu 12 mal belegt hast? Jetzt widersprichst du dir also selbst. 





Superwip schrieb:


> Linker Daumen: Linker Analogstick ODER 1/4 Pfeiltaste
> Rechter Daumen: Rechter Analogstick ODER 1/4 Symboltaste bzw. ABXY
> Zeige und Mittelfinger: Schultertasten
> Die restlichen Finger werden zum Halten des Controllers "verschwendet"



Und auf dem PC ist es anders bei deinem WoW? Da ist wird es wohl ehr noch unpraktischer sein. Wie lang ist das Buchstabenfeld einer Tastatur? ~25cm? Man muss zwangsläufig einen wesentlich längeren Weg zu den einzelnen Tasten zurücklegen als auf einem Controller. Noch dazu muss man sich komplett aufhören zu bewegen und steht kurzzeitig doof rum, weil AWSD kurzzeitig nicht erreichbar sind.
In Sekundenbruchteilen komme ich mit dem Daumen zu den Symboltasten und zurück.



Superwip schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie wollten- wenn sie könnten; die Vielfalt und der Funktionsumfang, den das Interface durch die Modifikationen einer großen und aktiven Community bietet ließen sich niemals mit Boardmitteln erreichen
> 
> Blizzard versucht auch auf dem PC zumindestens die Funktionen zumindestens der wichtigsten Addons auch ingame umzusetzen was in einigen Fällen auch bereits mehr oder weniger funktioniert hat aber Addons lassen sie dadurch nie vollständig ersetzen



Zur Not findet man sich dann eben mit den Boardmitteln ab. Ich vermisse Mods vom PC-Gaming her auf meiner PS3 zumindest kein kleines bisschen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Du bist bei deiner Argumentation auch überhaupt nichtmehr auf Makros eingegangen



Das liegt daran, dass ich kaum Ahnung von WoW habe und damit auch nicht genau weiß, was diese Makros überhaupt sein sollen.

Sind darunter bestimmte zuvor aufgenommene Bewegungsabläufe gespeichert, oder was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen? Sofern es das ist, weshalb sollte man dies mit einem Controller nicht auf realisieren können?



Hier muss ich für den Augenblick abbrechen, weil meine Freundin gleich heim kommt und ich noch was im Haushalt zu erledigen habe. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich so lange für Antworten brauche. Deine Beiträge werden immer länger und länger...


----------



## Meat Boy (20. Januar 2011)

Hast du jeden Post dieses Threads kommentiert? 
PC + Handheld-Konsole (Nintendo DS) =


----------



## Moinge (20. Januar 2011)

ich spiele nur am pc, außer wenn ich mal meinen alten super nintendo rauskrame 

ich hab noch einen n64 und ne xbox rumstehen. beides nutzt jetzt mein kleiner bruder.


----------



## Wired (21. Januar 2011)

Im Grund sind doch Konsolen wie PS3 und co, ebenso ältere, nichts anderes als mini PCs denn die Hardware für kommt ja aus der Computer Industrie.
Von daher... PC.


----------



## we3dm4n (21. Januar 2011)

Postsammler?
Gib doch bitte nur zu etwas deine Ergüsse ab, von denen zu auch etwas verstehst.

Nur weil eine Konsole ähnliche Komponenten im Layout hat ist es noch lange kein PC - ist doch wohl logisch, dass soetwas mind. einen Prozessor usw. braucht oder?

Eine Konsole wird nie ein PC sein und anders herum wird ein PC nie eine Konsole ersetzen können.


----------



## blaidd (22. Januar 2011)

F*ing DSL-Light... Sorry, Doublepost.


----------



## blaidd (22. Januar 2011)

Wirklich, es ist doch so einfach:

Demon's Souls (PS3): Metacritic 90/100
YouTube - Demon's Souls Video Review by GameSpot

Alan Wake (Xbox360): Metacritic 83/100
YouTube - Alan Wake Video Review by GameSpot

Uncharted - Drake's Fortune (PS3): Metacritic 88/100
YouTube - Uncharted: Drake's Fortune Video Review

Uncharted 2 - Among Thieves (PS3): Metacritic 96/100
YouTube - Uncharted 2: Among Thieves Video Review by GameSpot

Forza 2 (Xbox360): Metacritic 90/100
YouTube - Forza Motorsport 2 - Gamespot Review

Forza 3 (Xbox360): Metacritic 92/100
YouTube - Forza Motorsport 3 Video Review by GameSpot

Project Gotham Racing 3 (Xbox360): Metacritic 88/100
YouTube - Project Gotham Racing 3 Review

Project Gotham Racing 4 (Xbox360): Metacritic 85/100
YouTube - Project Gotham Racing 4 Review

Folklore (PS3): Metacritic 75/100
YouTube - Folklore Video Review

Final Fantasy XIII (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 82/100
YouTube - Final Fantasy XIII Video Review by GameSpot

Gran Turismo 5: Metacritic 84/100
YouTube - Gran Turismo 5 Video Review

God of War 3 (PS3): Metacritic 92/100
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDhXxbJkXjg

Heavy Rain (PS3): Metacritic 87/100
YouTube - Heavy Rain Video Review by GameSpot

Heavenly Sword (PS3): Metacritic 79/100
YouTube - heavenly sword review gamespot

Enslaved - Journey to the West: Metacritic 82/100
YouTube - Enslaved: Odyssey to the West Video Review

Resistance - Fall of Man (PS3): Metacritic 86/100
YouTube - Resistance Fall of Man Review

Resistance 2 (PS3): Metacritic 87/100
YouTube - Resistance 2 Video Review by GameSpot

Killzone 2: (PS3): Metacritic 91/100
YouTube - Killzone 2 Video Review by GameSpot

Siren - Blood Curse (PS3): Metacritic 78/100
YouTube - Siren Blood Curse - Trailer - PS3

MotorStorm (PS3): Metacritic 82/100
YouTube - Motorstorm Review

MotorStorm - Pacific Rift (PS3): Metacritic 82/100
YouTube - MotorStorm: Pacific Rift Review

Valkyria Chronicles (PS3): Metacritic 87/100 (Vorsicht! Strategie auf der Konsole! )
YouTube - Valkyria Chronicles Review

LittleBigPlanet (PS3): Metacritic 95/100
YouTube - Little Big Planet Video Review by GameSpot

Eternal Sonata (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 80/100
YouTube - Eternal Sonata Review

Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3): Metacritic 94/100 
YouTube - Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots GameSpot Review.

Halo 3 (Xbox360): Metacritic 94/100
YouTube - Halo 3 Video Review by Gamespot for Microsoft Xbox 360 (X360)

Halo - ODST (Xbox360): Metacritic 83/100
YouTube - Halo 3: ODST Video Review by GameSpot

Halo - Reach (Xbox360): Metacritic 91/100
YouTube - Halo: Reach Video Review

Red Dead Redemption (Xbox360 & PS3): Metacritic 95/100
YouTube - Red Dead Redemption Video Review by GameSpot

Dead or Alive 4 (Xbox360): Metacritic 85/100
YouTube - Dead or Alive 4 Review

Bayonetta (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 90/100
YouTube - Bayonetta Video Review by GameSpot

Final Fantasy XIII (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 83/100
YouTube - Final Fantasy XIII Video Review by GameSpot

Yakuza 3 (PS3): Metacritic 80/100
YouTube - Yakuza 3 Video Review by GameSpot

Gears of War 2 (Xbox360): Metacritic 93/100
YouTube - Gears of War 2 Video Review by GameSpot

Perfect Dark Zero (Xbox360): Metacritic 81/100
YouTube - Perfect Dark Zero Review

Vanquish (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 84/100
YouTube - Vanquish Video Review

The Darkness (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 82/100
YouTube - Vanquish Video Review

Fable II (Xbox360): Metacritic 89/100
YouTube - Fable II Video Review by GameSpot

Midnight Club - Los Angeles (PS3 & Xbox360): 82/100
YouTube - Midnight Club: Los Angeles Video Review by GameSpot

Castlevania - Lords of Shadow (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 83/100
YouTube - Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Video Review

Soulcalibur IV (PS3 & Xbox360): Metacritic 85/100
YouTube - GameSpot Video Review: SoulCalibur IV



Nur die Games die ich selber habe (damit ich euch nichts falsches erzähle), und ich hab mit an Sichherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch das ein oder andere vergessen (bin grad nicht daheim...)

Im Ernst: PC Only verpasst mal MINDESTENS die Hälfte aller Hochkaräter. Da könnt ihr noch so sehr Texturen, Steuerung, Modsupport, AA & AF, etc. bemängeln -Okay, sind wir mal kulant und geben euch in allen Punkten recht:  Auf dem PC gibt's überhaupt nix! Und wer behauptet davon interessiere ihn nichts spielt wahrscheinlich nur Browsergames.


----------



## Wenzman (22. Januar 2011)

Immernoch beides, Konsole und PC.

Leute die Konsolen ablehnen tuen mir bei der derzeitigen Spielelage echt leid


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2011)

blaidd

Also erstens sind die allermeisten dieser "Hochkaräter" für mich uninteresant, zweitens sollte man zwischen Xbox360 und PS3 differenzieren, denn es erscheinen längst nicht alle Konsolenspiele für alle Konsolen, drittens erscheinen mindestens über 80% aller guten Titel für PC, PS3 und Xbox360 und viertens gibts für den PC viele gute Spiele (exklusiv und teilexklusiv) von denen du scheinbar einfach nur nichts weißt.

Ich zähl auch mal spasseshalber paar Beispiele für gute exklusive PC-Spiele auf: Stalker + 2 umfangreiche Addons, Crysis, Die Siedler 7, Civilization 5, Anno1404, Starcraft 2, The Book of Unwritten Tales, Lost Horizon, Black Mirror 2, Company of Heroes + 1 umfangreiches Addon, World in Conflict, Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, Titan Quest (inoffizieller Nachfolger ist in Arbeit), The Witcher, World of Warcraft, Silent Hunter 4, Birds of Prey, Drakensang und Dawn of War II.  

Ist halt viel dabei, was nicht unbedingt auf Teenies zugeschnitten ist. 

Und jetzt komm ich nochmal auf die angesprochene Differenzierung zu sprechen, denn genauso wie es gute Spiele nur für PS3 und Xbox gibt, gibt es auch gute Spiele die es nur für PC und Xbox gibt, wie Fable 3, Risen, Mass Effect, Splinter Cell: Conviction, Divinity 2, Metro 2033, Supreme Commander 2, Venetica und viele mehr.

Ich kann dir sagen, dass die PS3 was Spiele angeht schlechter dasteht als der PC, vorausgesetzt man steht auf die PC-Genres (RTS, Point and Click Adventure, MMORPG, Simulation).


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2011)

Also Anno gibt's auch für die Konsole.


----------



## sfc (22. Januar 2011)

Ich will ja niemanden vor den Kopf stoßen - ist ja zum Glück ein PC-Forum hier - , aber meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach zählen Konsolenspieler eher zu den schlichteren Gemütern.  Anspruchslos was Steuerung, Inhalt und Grafik angeht und technisch völlig unbedarft. Das sind mMn vom Typ dieselben Leute, die ins Fitnessstudio gehen, ohne sich mit Ernährung und dem Sport ansich auseinanderzusetzen und sich dann wundern, warum sie nicht zulegen, um dann enttäuscht zu Anabolika zu greifen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2011)

Fadi

Aber nicht Anno1404. Allerdings stimmt was mit 2 anderen Spielen nicht, und zwar hat es Venetica mittlerweile auch auf die PS3 geschafft und mit Birds of Prey meine ich Wings of Prey und das gehört nicht zu den PC-exklusiven, sondern so den teilexklusiven (Xbox360+PC). Der Rest stimmt aber.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2011)

@sfc
Gut, dass du dich so hervorragend mit Konsolen und entsprechenden Games auskennst, sonst könnte ja noch jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass du nur Blödsinn laberst. 

Der PC ist doch Shooterplatform Nr.1 und anscheinend sind das dann für dich Langzeitgames.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2011)

Konsolenspieler kann man nicht alle in eine Schublade stecken. Selbst Entwickler von Dice zocken Bad Company 2 mitunter auf Konsole und die haben mehr Ahnung als vielleicht 90% aller PC'ler. Wiederrum gibts auch welche, die nicht zu mehr in der Lage sind als die Konsole ein- und auszuschalten. Meine Erfahrung ist aber auch, dass die PC-Community im allgemeinen etwas anspruchsvoller ist als Konsoleros, denn oft werden die gleichen Spiele auf Konsolen besser bewertet und das selbst wenn die PC-Version die bessere ist( Beispiel Dragon Age oder auch Bad Company 2).

Man darf dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass an Konsolen wohl weniger Nerds spielen und Konsolen wesentlich günstiger in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt sind, so dass die Anprüche der Konsoleros aus vernünftigen Gründen etwas geringer sind und auch sein dürfen.


----------



## sfc (22. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran, dass die falschen Leute in meinem Dunstkreis mit ihrem Spielverhalten so lautstark hausieren. Manche Konsolenspiele würd ich schon gern auf dem PC sehen - das Gefühl, etwas verpasst zu haben, stellt sich aber nicht bei mir ein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2011)

> Manche Konsolenspiele würd ich schon gern auf dem PC sehen - das Gefühl, etwas verpasst zu haben, stellt sich aber nicht bei mir ein.



Bei mir auch nicht. Das einzige bis dato nur für die Konsolen angekündigte Game worauf ich scharf bin ist L.A. Noire. Ansonsten erscheinen alle für mich interessanten Titel für alle Plattformen oder PC

Driver, Battlefield 3, Dead Space 2, Bullitstorm, Homefront, Dragon Age 2, Fear 3, Crysis 2, Fable 3, Hunted, Portal 2, The Witcher 2, Brink, Deus Ex, Rage, The Elder Scrolls 5, Batman: Arkham City, Ghost Recon, Mass Effect 3, Metal Gear Solid 5, Duke Nukem Forever, Black Mirror 3, TBoUT: Die Vieh Chroniken.

Das gilt natürlich für 2011. Red Dead Redemption, Metal Gear Solid 4 und Heavy Rain sind für mich generell interessante Titel, aber das wars dann auch schon (wobei ich Heavy Rain schon durchgespielt hab)


----------



## blaidd (22. Januar 2011)

> Auf dem PC gibt's überhaupt nix!


Unglückliche Wortwahl meinerseits... ich meinte damit, ebendieses Spiel (beispielsweise Demon's Souls) gibt es nicht auf dem PC.
Das Spiele für den PC existieren ist mir durchaus bewußt. Selbstverständlich auch sehr gute Exklusivtitel. Deswegen hat mein PC ja auch als Spieleplattform durchaus eine Existenzberechtigung und wird auch möglichst oft dazu benutzt. Trotzdem würde mir ohne die Konsolen (besitze sowohl Xbox360 als auch PS3 und differenziere eben deshalb auch nicht) etwas fehlen. Gäbe es diese Titel auch auf dem PC, hätte ich keine Konsolen. 



> meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach zählen Konsolenspieler eher zu den schlichteren Gemütern.


Dumme Menschen tragen meistens Turnschuhe... Pauschalisieren kann jeder Idiot.

[EDIT:]


> das Gefühl, etwas verpasst zu haben, stellt sich aber nicht bei mir ein.


Klar, wenn man nicht weiß was man verpaßt, vermißt man es auch nicht. Zur Verdeutlichung: Frag mal einen Amerikaner, der in Deutschland gewesen war, was er vermißt wenn er wieder in den Staaten ist. Die Antwort ist meistens: das Brot und das Bier. Die anderen Amerikaner kümmert das nicht, und sie essen weiterhin ihr widerwärtiges, matschiges, geschmacksneutrales Weißbrot und trinken die gehaltlose Plörre, die sie da "Bier" schimpfen und sind damit happy... Sie wissen's eben nicht besser. 
Auch ein Asket kann sicher glücklich leben, ohne jemals zu wissen, was auf einer anständigen Party abgeht. Aber nicht mal im Traum würde ich mit ihm tauschen wollen.

Wie heißt's so schön: Ignorance is bliss. -> Unwissenheit ist Glück.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2011)

Auch viele PC-Spieler sind schlichte Gemüter, sonst gäbe es bei Mediamarkt und Co. keine PC-Abteilung, außerdem hat der Großteil der Gamer sicher nicht mal halbwegs aktuelle Treiber installiert und gezockt wird meistens sowieso in der Standardeinstellung.  

Hier machen halt viele den Fehler, dass sie von sich auf andere schließen. 
Die meisten PCler haben keine Ahnung von der Technik, was das Cobi Forum ja bestens beweist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2011)

> Auch ein Asket kann sicher glücklich leben, ohne jemals zu wissen, was auf einer anständigen Party abgeht. Aber nicht mal im Traum würde ich mit ihm tauschen wollen.



Der Vergleich ist nicht ganz so passend, denn auf Xbox360, PS3 oder dem PC gibts jeweils mehr als genug Partys. Wer natürlich wie du auf jeder Party sein will muss sich die Hardware von allen Veranstaltern zulegen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2011)

Da sehe ich auch keinen Fehler drin. 
Bevor man sich ein Subnotebook für unterwegs kauft, kann man sich auch gleich ein oder zwei Konsolen kaufen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2011)

Oder man nimmt mal ein gescheites Buch mit und versucht nicht auch noch unterwegs auf nen LCD zu glotzen und abzusuchten. xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber dann würde der Thread hier "PC vs. Buch" heißen und wenn ich mir das "Deutsch" hier im Forum ansehe, weiß ich schon wer gewinnt.


----------



## blaidd (22. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer natürlich wie du auf jeder Party sein will muss sich die Hardware von allen Veranstaltern zulegen.



Ja, genau 
Hat natürlich seine Nachteile, kostet z.B. auch mehr. Und manchmal ist's einfach zu viel 


Lesen tu ich übrigens auch. Recht viel sogar.
Viel Zeit für die Briefmarkensammlung, Modellboote zu bauen oder den Schrebergarten gibt's dann nicht mehr, aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## Primer (23. Januar 2011)

blaidd schrieb:


> Ja, genau
> Hat natürlich seine Nachteile, kostet z.B. auch mehr. Und manchmal ist's einfach zu viel
> 
> 
> ...



Sag das nicht zu laut, sonst gibts bald nen Schrebergarten Simulator
Die Modellbau/bahn Branche hats ja durchaus schon geschafft.


----------



## blaidd (23. Januar 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Sag das nicht zu laut, sonst gibts bald nen Schrebergarten Simulator
> Die Modellbau/bahn Branche hats ja durchaus schon geschafft.



Das wär's noch... Brrr!


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung in welchem Jahr du lebst, ich leben im Moment im Jahre 2011 und wenn ich mir Hardware kaufe, kaufe ich mir aktuelle und werde diese zum größten Teil auch nur noch bekommen - heißt nichts anderes als das man eine Xbox 360 mit einem MFR-Date von Mitte 2009 mit einem so alten Kernel nicht mehr im Handel finden wird...die sind, wenn sie denn überhaupt noch zu haben sind, schon auf einen neueren Kernel aktualisiert.


 
Wer eine Konsole kauft um sie zu Jailbreaken, der weiß schon, zu welchem Modell er greifen muss; wer eine Konsole bereits gejailbreaked hat... der hat sie schon gejailbreaked

Aber zurück zur Grundaussage


we3dm4n schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Controllerspielen auch mit dem PC möglich, nur eben nicht so einfach - genauso kannst du auch nicht mal eben mit der Box ein Worddokument aufsetzen...ist eben nicht der angepeilte Bereich.


 
Wir sind uns jedenfalls einig: es ist sehr viel schwerer, wenn überhaupt möglich, ein Worddokument auf einer Konsole zu erstellen als einen Controller an einen PC anzuschließen



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Gameplay ist aber kagge. Da hat COD deutlich die Nase vorne. Es ist einfach präziser und direkter. BC2 spielt sich sehr schwammig.


 
Gewöhnungssache; das Gameplay ist anders aber nicht besser; ich hab einige Monate gebraucht um in BF:BC2 halbwegs mein CoD Niveau zu erreichen, jetzt kann ich aber sagen, das letzteres nicht schlechter ist; eine Umgewöhnung in die andere Richtung wäre vermutlich nicht leichter

Jedenfalls kann man BF und CoD kaum vergleichen; die Spiele sind einfach grundlegend anders



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du kennst wohl den WoW Sprachchat nicht; er ist enorm umfangreich und es ist auch möglich Chatgruppen unabhängig von Ingame Gruppen zu bilden, Chatgruppen zu überlagern,...
> ...


 
Blizzard könnte des Sprachchat sicherlich auch für die Konsole Umsetzen aber ich wollte damit nur sagen: so gut er auch ist, durchgesetzt hat er sich nie- und das hat Gründe; ein externes Programm hat am Ende doch einige Vorteile



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Äh... ungefähr jeder, den ich kenne?
> ...


 
Du meinst also, der durchschnittliche Konsolenspieler ist zu _dumm_ Multitasking zu nutzen und braucht deshalb keinen PC, der das kann?

Das ist jedenfalls sicherlich falsch; selbst meine Mutter nutzt massiv Multitasking und die würde ich definitiv eher in die DAU Kathegorie einordnen

Und wenn wäre das eher ein Argument für den PC: wenn man mit dem PC spielt _lernt_ man diesen besser kennen und kann ihn auch abseits von Spielen effizienter nutzen



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wenn Maxi weiß, dass sein PC nicht der schnellste ist, macht er eben alles nacheinander. Problem gelöst.


 
Durch die weit geringere Effizienz bei diesem Vorgehen wird Maxi auch nur ~ doppelt so lange brauchen...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Videos konvertieren geht mit jedem PC, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


 
Wie heißt es so schön in der Informatik?
"Viele Probleme, die im Prinzip algorithmisch lösbar sind müssen in der Praxis als unlösbar betrachtet werden , weil man viel länger zur Ausführung der Algorithmen bräuchte, als irgendjemand zu warten bereit oder in der Lage ist."

Ein Video mit einem ATOM konvertieren würde ich ganz schnell in diese Kathegorie einordnen...

Das waren noch Zeiten, als unser PC den ganzen Nachmittag gebraucht hat um mit seinem Athlon XP 2200+ und seinen 512MiB RAM ein -SD!- Urlaubsvideo zu konvertieren...

...ich denke dahin will niemand zurück- ein ATOM wäre wahrscheinlich sogar noch langsamer



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und was bringt seine "Flexibilität" im Spieleeinsatz nun ganz genau?
> Dass ich beim Spielen auf dem zweiten Monitor Excel offen hab?
> Dass ich beim Spielen nebenbei Musik hören kann? Das will aber nicht jeder, zumindest nicht in jedem Spiel.


 
Einige Möglichkeiten hast du ja schon genannt...

Auf einem Zweiten Monitor nicht unbeding Excel aber etwa einen Gameguide offen zu haben kann durchaus sinnvoll sein, Musik hören ist ein weiterer Vorteil

Andere Vorteile: Flexiblere Hardware, nicht zuletzt bei Bildschirmen und Eingabegeräten sowie Mobilgeräten, Mods oder etwa die Möglichkeit nebenbei mit (eventuell auch nicht spielenden) Freunden zu chatten oder zu sprechen

Die Liste könnte man praktisch beliebig fortsetzen



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die Flexibilität führt auch oft genug zu Problemen mit Treibern und Spieleabstürzen. Weißt du, wie oft mir auf der PS3 bisher ein Spiel richtig eingefroren ist, so dass mir keine andere Wahl blieb, als die Konsole neuzustarten?
> Etwa 3 mal, in über einem Jahr. Von dieser Quote dürfte jeder Computeraner nur träumen. Insbesondere bei Games wie GTA4 oder Gothik 3, die in der Anfangsphase praktisch unspielbar waren. Auf Konsolen wäre dies ein undenkbares Szenario.


 
Wo auf dem PC ein Problem ist ist auch eine Lösung. Wer sichergehen will, dass er ein Spiel nicht verbugged kauft kauft es einfach nicht am ersten Tag und wartet die Reaktionen der Community (und eventuelle Patches, die die Probleme lösen) ab



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen: Auf dem PC müssen die Spieleentwickler einfach wesentlich mehr beachten, weil es nahezu unendlich viele Hardwarekombinationen gibt. Die Folge sind vollkommen verbuggte Games und Pre-Release-Patches.


 
Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Bugs; Bugs die nicht mit der Hardware in Zusammenhang stehen können genauso gut auch auf der Konsole auftreten

Auch ist das Finden von Bugs nicht direkt Aufgabe der Entwickler selbst sondern der Qualitätssicherung und die kann man beliebig ausbauen

Es gibt ja auch genug praktisch bugfreie PC Spiele



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und wie teuer war ein damaliger HighEnd-PC? Allein eine 8800GTX hat zum Release über 500€ gekostet! Damit allein hat man aber noch lange keinen fertigen PC, allerdings bekam man für 100€ mehr bereits ein vollständiges System (PS3), mit dem man auf der Stelle losspielen konnte.


 
Die PS3 war zum Start auch auf Teufel komm raus subventioniert, ihre Produktion hat vermutlich über 1000€ gekostet; sie war ja sogar der billigste, damals erhältliche Blu-Ray Player...

Die Spiele waren zum Start auch wirklich extrem teuer, auch teurer als andere Konsolenspiele, irgendwie musste das Geld ja wieder reinkommen...

Ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass PCs etwas teurer sind; dafür sind sie aber wie gesagt auch _besser_



> > Das stimmt- was aber eben auch daran liegt, dass oftmals primär für die Konsolen entwickelt wird; warum sollte man Millionen in die Entwicklug guter Grafik stecken, wenn 2/3+ der Spieler (Konsolen und Steinzeit PC Spieler) sie nicht nutzt oder nutzen kann?
> >
> > Hätte jeder Konsolenspieler einen aktuellen Mittelklasse PC anstelle seiner Konsole sähe die Sache freilich anders aus
> 
> ...


 
Den kompletten Renderpfad neu schreiben? Ich denke, du überschätzt den Aufwand erheblich, das ist eher Sache der Engineentwickler... und die meisten modernen Engines sind so ausgelegt, dass sie sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf der Konsole laufen...

... und die Anpassung an die konkrete Hardware übernimmt sowieso der Grafiktreiber; man programmiert eine Engine etwa für DirectX 11 und nicht für jede einzelne Grafikkarte extra

Und wie gesagt: warum sollte man der PC Version die DX9- Variante vorenthalten, wenn diese für die Konsolen sowieso entwickelt werden muss?

Damit DX10/11 etwas bringt reicht es auch nicht eifach es einzubauen, man muss schon die Möglichkeiten von DX10/11 auch nutzen- da das auf der Konsole nicht möglich ist würde das einen erheblich größeren Entwicklungsaufwand für die PC Version bedeuten



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Hierfür gäbe es zumindest Programme wie "XLink-Kai". Dadurch wird der Konsole vorgegaukelt, dass sie sich im LAN mit sämtlichen anderen Usern auf der Welt befindet. Der LAN-Modus würde quasi den Online-Modus ersetzen. Wie weit diese Software allerdings verbreitet ist, weiß ich nicht.


 
Tolle Lösung! Da für braucht man ja auch noch einen halbwegs leistungsfähigen PC, der als "Server" für die Konsole fungiert



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> 11,6"?! Damit würde ich aber alles andere als gern spielen wollen.


 
Wieso nicht?

Ich spiele auch auf meinem 4,5 Zoll UMPC und ich habe gehört, es soll sogar Leute geben, die auf einer 4,3 Zoll PSP, einem 3 Zoll Nintendo DS oder einem <4 Zoll Handy spielen...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und wenn man ohnehin eine Steckdose braucht, um mit einem mobilen Gerät spielen zu können, kann man auch gleich die PS3 + kleinen Monitor in einer speziellen Tasche mitnehmen.


 
Eine PS3, selbst eine Slim, ist in Kobination mit einem nennenswert großen Bildschirm, Controller und Netzteil selbst einem 17 Zoll Notebook mit Netzteil noch klar unterlegen- genauso gut könnte man einen ITX-PC mitnehmen

Im Prinzip ist diese Idee aber durchaus machbar; ich würde die PS3 samt Netzteil fix in einen starren Tornister einbauen, in dem noch Platz für einen Kompakten Bildschirm samt Netzteil ist; das ganze so verkabeln, dass der Bildschirm über ein festes, kombiniertes Kabel und ausreichend langes Kabel fix mit der PS3 dem Netzteil verbunden ist, dann kannst du dich überall zu einer Steckdose setzen, den Tornister anstecken, Bildschirm und Controller herausholen und loszocken; die Idee lässt sich freilich auch mit einem kompakten Desktop PC umsetzen- ich denke aber, es ist klar, dass wie gesagt, ein Notebook effektiv nochmal viel mobiler und praktischer wäre



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Notebooks kann man öfter und in größerem Maßstab aufrüsten als die meisten Leute denken; trotzdem würde ich die schlechtere Aufrüstbarkeit auch nicht als Nachteil betrachten- wenn man die Konsolenseitige Alternative bedenkt... ach, ich vergaß... die gibt es ja garnicht
> ...


 
Geld? Vielleicht- doch damit spart man automatisch auch bei der Grafik; wenn man auf die Grafik keinen Wert legt kann man auch mit sehr wenig Geld relativ weit kommen; wer zum PS3 Start für 600€ einen modernen Mittelklasse PC auf 775 oder AM2 Basis gekauft und ihn im Laufe der Zeit für vielleicht 350€ aufgerüstet hat kann nach wie vor alles Zocken und das in einer Grafik, die der einer PS3 deutlich überlegen ist

Und wie gesagt: ich habe nie bezweifelt, dass ein PC die teurere Plattform ist; aber daran sollte es nicht scheitern

Probleme? Für die es fast immer eine Lösung gibt...

bessere Spielequalität?
Sind PC Spiele weniger qualitativ? Die meisten Spiele, die Probleme machen sind schlechte Konsolenportierungen... Ausnahmen (Gothic 3) gibt es zwar, die sind aber Ausnahmen- das gibt es auch auf der Konsole



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann lässt man die Sticks eben eine milisekunde vorher los und beim zurückschnellen (geht zumindest auf PS3 in wenigen ms) bewegt sich das Fadenkreuz noch soweit wie es muss, damit er auf dem Ziel stehen bleibt.


 
Millisekunden können zu viel sein



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann hebt man den Daumen für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde an und der Stick schnellt von selbst zurück.


 
Loslassen ist immer gefährlich, da man dadurch für unter Umständen wertvolle Sekundenbruchteile die Kontrolle verliert; es würde ja auch nieman auf die Idee kommen, die Maus loszulassen



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es erneut reine Übungssache, den Nullpunkt zu finden.


 Das sicher aber es ist definitiv leichter möglich mit einer Maus stehenzubleiben



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Desweiteren kann man so freilich nicht während dem Schießen noch weiter zielen
> ...


 
Wenn du den Analogstick loslässt kannst du keinem sich bewegenden Ziel folgen, zumindestens nicht unmittelbar.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nebenbei dürfte es rein physikalisch schneller gehen, den Daumen in Bewegung zu setzen als die ganze Hand oder gar den ganzen Arm. Das trägt außerdem erneut zum besseren Spielecomfort bei.


 
Sowohl Daumen als auch Maus kann man de-facto unmittelbar in Bewegung setzen.

Und was soll da zum Spielcomfort beitragen? PC Gamer bekommen eben eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung und Konsolenspieler bekommen einen (oder zwei) "Nintendodaumen"



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit dem Bewegungsradius? Der endet nämlich spätestens mit dem Ende des Mauspads.Denn dann muss man die Maus zwangsläufig hochheben und wieder neu auf die Mitte legen, wenn man die Kante denn mal erreichen sollte, weil man sich z.B. zu oft in die eine Richtung dreht.
> Ein Nachteil für die Maus.


 
Wenn man im Rahmen eines geschlossenen Bewegungsablaufs den Rand des Mauspads erreicht, dann hat man ein zu kleines... das sollte eigentlich nie passieren

Und was ich mit größerem Bewegungsradius meine sollte auch klar sein: die Bewegung mit dem Analogstick ist wesentlich kleiner, kleinere Bewegungen sind automatisch unpräziser

Dazu kommt noch, dass man bei einem Analogstick laufend gegen die Rückstellkraft arbeiten muss; ein unscheinbarer Effekt, der aber abseits des Nullpunkts und der maximalen Auslenkung die Präzession mindert

Auch ist die Maussteuerung grundsätzlich direkter: bei der Maus wird eine Bewegung in eine Bewegung umgesetzt; bei dem Analogstick wird eine Position in eine Bewegung umgesetzt



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Weitere Vorteile auf Controllerseite ergeben sich beim Bewegen der Spielfigur:
> 
> In wie viele Richtungen kannst du dich mit AWSD bewegen? Nicht viele oder? Genaugenommen nur 8. Mit dem Analogstick bewege ich mich zielgenau in 360 Richtungen.
> Ein weiterer Nachteil für Maus+Tastatur.


 
Komplett irrelevant, WASD reicht vollkommen aus; wie oft ist es schon von Vorteil, etwa seitlich nach vorne zu laufen?



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht, mit Tastatursteuerung zu schleichen, ohne dich dabei zu ducken, weil es in manchen Situationen unpraktisch ist? Mit AWSD gibt es nur 0 oder 1. Entweder man bewegt sich gar nicht, oder die Figur sprintet sofort los.


 
In praktisch allen Spielen, in denen das relevant ist gibt es eine "langsam gehen Taste"

Gegebenenfalls kann man den selben Effekt erzielen, indem man W nicht kontinuierlich sondern in schneller Folge drückt, es gibt auch Gamepads, mit einem analogen Eingabegerät und praktisch jedes Spiel, das einen Controller unterstützt sollte das auch unterstützen, eine weitere Alternative wären getimte Makros mit einer entsprechenden Tastatur, die ersteres automatisieren

Belkin : n52te



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und wie vielen richtig guten Halo-Spielern hast du schon zugeschaut, um diese Aussage zu untermauern?


 
Genug.

Siehe etwa: WCG 2008 Halo 3 Finale Runde 1 SSK vs. EndResult 4v4 TDM
YouTube - WCG 2008 Grand Final Halo 3 Final Round 1 SSK. vs EndResult

Nennenswert schlechter bin ich mit Maus und Tastatur auch nicht und ich bin sicher kein Topspieler; man muss hier auch bedenken, dass man bei Halo praktisch ohne Streuradius aus der Hüfte zielen kann

Wobei man freilich sagen muss, dass es auf dem PC hier keine 1:1 Vergleichsbasis gibt

Trotzdem zum Vergleich Quake 3, da man auch hier sehr präzise aus der Hüfte zielen kann:
YouTube - Fatal1ty Shuts Out Zero4 in Quake 3 Tournament p1
QuakeCon 2002 fatal1ty vs. Zero4 Quake 3 1on1 DM

Das ist schon nochmal deutlich präziser, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Spiel ja auch viel schneller ist



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das weder Sony noch Microsoft die Controller bis jetzt ausgesperrt haben (oder aussperren konnten) spricht auch dafür, dass es ganz einfach nicht möglich ist
> ...


 
Wieso sollte es schwerer sein, einen kabellosen Controller zu imitieren als einen Kabelgebundenen?

Und: einige der (mittlerweile sind es mehrere) Maus+ Gamepad Systeme für die PS3 ist durchaus kabellos



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie gesagt: das darf man nicht pauschalisieren; bei manchen Spielen erhöht sich die Zielgruppe stärker, bei anderen eher weniger oder kaum
> ...


 
Der Anteil teilt sich sicher nicht geleichmäßig auf oder denkst du, dass es etwa auf der Konsole anteilsmäßig genauso viele RTS Spieler wie am PC gibt?



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber: Mindestens 90% aller Konsolen werden zum Spielen genutzt und maximal 10% für Multimedia. Im Gegensatz dazu werden 90% aller PCs für Office, CAD und Co. genutzt und nur 10% für ernsthaftes Spielen.


 
Äh... ja... vielleicht; und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Zum ersten Teil: Ja, ich meinte das Drücken mehrerer Tasten gleichzeitig.
> Zum letzten Teil: Hast du nicht selbst gesagt, dass du auf deiner Tastatur einige Tasten bis zu 12 mal belegt hast? Jetzt widersprichst du dir also selbst.


 
Ich habe 12 Tasten doppelt belegt und nicht eine zwölf mal; man könnte das aber auch umgekehrt betrachten und meinen, ich hätte die Shift- Taste zwölf mal belegt...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Linker Daumen: Linker Analogstick ODER 1/4 Pfeiltaste
> ...


 
Ja, am PC ist das anders...

Rechter Daumen: vordere & hintere Seiten-Maustasten
Rechter Zeigefinger: linke Maustaste
Rechter Mittelfinger: rechte Maustaste

Linker kleiner Finger: Shift-Taste, G3, G4, G5, G6
Linker Ringfinger: A,Q,TAB, ^, 1,<, y, G1, G2
Linker Mittelfinger: W, S, 2, 3
Linker Zeigefinger: D, X, C, V, F, E, R, 4, 5
Linker Daumen: Leertaste
-31

Hier sind die Tasten aufgezählt, die ich mit der Bewegung um nur eine Taste (oder zwei bei den äußeren Zifferntasten, G1, G2, G3) von der Grundposition Shift- WAD- Leertaste erreichen kann

Man kann diese Tasten mindestens genauso schnell einzeln anwählen wie man vom Analogstick zu einer Symboltaste wechseln kann, das sind schon wesentlich mehr Tasten, als es auf dem Controller überhaupt gibt; ein paar davon doppelt belegen und man kommt schon sehr weit

Und: Will man sich auf der Konsole bewegen muss man mit dem Finger auf dem Analogstick sein, will man eine Aktion durchführen muss man aber auf eine Symbol oder Pfeiltaste wechseln- man kann sich also kaum gleichzeitig bewegen und Aktionen durchführen, am PC kann man die gesamte Bewegungssteuerung (außer Seitlich gehen) auch mit der Maus übernehmen und gleichzeitig eine Bewegungstaste und eine Aktionstaste drücken

Und nein, es ist nicht möglich, die gesamte Bewegungssteuerung auf einen Analogstick zu legen da man ja 6 Grundbewegungsrichtungen hat und dann auch noch die Sichtrichtung, die zwar nicht so wichtig ist wie bei einem Egoshooter aber wichtig genug und die auch laufend gesteuert werden muss

Und wer die wichtigen Tasten quer über die Tastatur verstreut ist selbst schuld...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Zur Not findet man sich dann eben mit den Boardmitteln ab. Ich vermisse Mods vom PC-Gaming her auf meiner PS3 zumindest kein kleines bisschen.


"Zur Not"; du gibst sogar selber zu, das Konsolen Spieler in dieser Hinsicht Spieler zweiter Klasse wären; die Abwesenheit von Addons ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Handycap



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ich kaum Ahnung von WoW habe und damit auch nicht genau weiß, was diese Makros überhaupt sein sollen.
> 
> Sind darunter bestimmte zuvor aufgenommene Bewegungsabläufe gespeichert, oder was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen? Sofern es das ist, weshalb sollte man dies mit einem Controller nicht auf realisieren können?


 
Ein Makro speichert eine Abfolge von Aktionen

Hier ein einfaches Beispiel:
Kommentare in grau

/ziel [Name des Tanks] hier muss der Name des Tanks eingefügt werden- also der Name eines anderen Spielers, der sich von Gruppe zu Gruppe ändert; viel Spaß beim Tippen ohne Tastatur, rüberkopieren geht auch nicht und wenn ein paar Sonderzeichen im Namen sind wird es noch lustiger
/wirken Irreführung wirkt den Zauber "Irreführung" auf den anvisierten Tank
/letztes ziel springt zum letzten Ziel, das man vor dem Tank avisiert hat zurück

Das Makro visiert den Tank der Gruppe an, wirkt den Zauber "Irreführung" auf ihn, der 3 Sekunden lang die erzeugte Bedrohung auf ihn überträgt und visiert anschließend automatisch wieder den Gegner an, den man davor im Visier hatte- das ist natürlich wesentlich schneller und effektiver als müsste man all diese Aktionen manuell durchführen

oder:

/ziel flüchtiger schlamm
/ziel gaswolke

Dieses Einfache Makro visiert die Adds "flüchtiger Schlamm" oder "Gaswolke" des Bosses "Professor Seuchenmord" an, je nachdem, welches gerade aktiv ist; das Anvisieren per Makro ist klarerweise um vieles schneller und effektiver als das manuelle Anvisieren, derartige Makros sind bei vielen Bossen sinnvoll, müssen aber an den jeweiligen Kampfverlauf angepasst werden

Makros können auch sehr viel Komplizierter und länger sein als diese einfachen Beispiele, die maximale Länge liegt bei 256 Zeichen und wird durchaus häufig erreicht

Makros schreiben ist auch keine "ein mal und nie wieder" Angelegenheit, für einige Situationen ist es sinnvoll ein neues Makro zu erstellen, manche Makros müssen sogar immer an die jeweilige Gruppe angepasst werden, siehe 1. Beispiel

Auf einem Controller realisieren könnte man das nur über eine virtuelle Tastatur, das ist aber natürlich nicht sonderlich praktikabel



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge werden immer länger und länger...


Ich will eben keine Konsolenpropaganda unkommentiert stehen lassen- sonst könnte ja die Vermutung aufkommen, ich hätte keine Argumente dagegen, was dem Eingeständnis, dass die Konsole wirklich besser ist gleichkäme

Wie gesagt: 
_


Superwip schrieb:



Ich bleibe dabei: spätestens wenn man bereit ist, ein wenig mehr Konfigurationsaufwand und Geld in einen PC zu stecken, was gerade für Enthusiasten wie uns eingentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, gibt es keine Vorteile mehr auf Seiten der Konsolen, abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen plattformexklusiven Spiel; wenn jetzt jemand eine (zusätzlich) XBox hat, weil er unbeding Halo 3 zocken möchte oder eine Wii, weil er gerne vor dem Bildschirm hüpft... okay, von mir aus...

Ansonsten sind die Konsolen primär für Kiddies geeignet, die die Wahl haben: eine Konsole für vielleicht 200-300€ kaufen, an das sowieso vorhandene elterliche Heimkinosystem anschließen und loszocken oder für 400€+ einen PC kaufen, dazu noch die gesamte Peripherie für 150€ (man könnte, wenn man sowieso nur spielen will den PC auch ausschließlich am TV betreiben und so das Geld für den Bildschirm sparen aber viele wissen ja garnicht um diese Möglichkeit) + was in diesem Fall zugegebenermaßen doch wesentlich teurer ist, vor allem bei knappem Taschengeld, eine Konsole kann man sich auch besser mit Geschwistern teilen, was sich auch finanziell auswirkt -oder aber für DAUs, die sich nicht mit der etwas höheren Komplexität eines PC -eine direkte Folge des höheren Funktionsumfangs- auseinandersetzen wollen

Dann fallen mir noch Leute ein die auf der Konsole garnicht primär spielen wollen, entweder jene, die eine PS3 zu jener Zeit gekauft haben, als sie, Subventionierung sein dank, der billigste erhältliche Blu-Ray Player war sowie Leute, die die PS3 oder auch eine XBox 360 abseits von Spielen für welche anderen Zwecke auch immer (PS3 Cluster o.Ä.) nutzen wollen, immerhin sind die Konsolen (vor allem die PS3) die wohl mit Abstand billigste Methode an halbwegs aktuelle und leistungsfähige PPC Hardware zu kommen

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Wired schrieb:


> Im Grund sind doch Konsolen wie PS3 und co, ebenso ältere, nichts anderes als mini PCs denn die Hardware für kommt ja aus der Computer Industrie.
> Von daher... PC.


 
Die einzige Konsole, die man eventuell als PC bezeichnen könnte wäre die erste X-Box; alle anderen Konsolen unterscheiden sich von ihrer Hardware her grundlegend von PCs, das fängt schon damit an, das sie MIPS oder PPC CPUs und nicht X86 CPUs haben

Der wesentlichste Unterschied ist aber natürlich, dass man als Nutzer auf der Konsole eingeschränkt ist und nur einen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten der Hardware nutzen kann



we3dm4n schrieb:


> anders herum wird ein PC nie eine Konsole ersetzen können


 
Abgesehen von der XBox 360 und der PS3 -und die kommen auch noch dran- können alle Konsolen, einschließlich der Wii, am PC emuliert werden, großteils auch mit Originalcontroller (über Umwege sogar immer)

-> natürlich kann der PC die Konsole (vollständig) ersetzen, umgekehrt ist das aber nicht möglich



blaidd schrieb:


> Im Ernst: PC Only verpasst mal MINDESTENS die Hälfte aller Hochkaräter.


Zumindestens bei Rennspielen kann das durchaus der Fall sein...

Aber ich persönlich komme nichtmal dazu die Hälfte aller Hochkaräter zu zocken, die für den PC erscheinen, daher ist mir das auch relativ egal

Und wie gesagt: was ist der Grund dafür, dass die Spiele nur auf den Konsolen erscheinen? Die Konsolen und die Spieler, die sie kaufen



Fadi schrieb:


> Also Anno gibt's auch für die Konsole.


Welches Anno? 1404 jedenfalls nicht



primerp12 schrieb:


> Sag das nicht zu laut, sonst gibts bald nen Schrebergarten Simulator
> Die Modellbau/bahn Branche hats ja durchaus schon geschafft.


 
Modellbausimulatoren, vor allem Flugsimulatoren sind ja auch durchaus sinnvoll zum Üben, da man da nichts kaputtmachen kann; auch ein 100% PC exklusives Genere


----------



## blaidd (24. Januar 2011)

Okay, wenn hier grad wieder so schön kluggeschissen wird... 



> Abgesehen von der XBox 360 und der PS3 -und die kommen auch noch dran- können alle Konsolen, einschließlich der Wii, am PC emuliert werden...


Nö. Gerade die dem PC so nahe Ur-Xbox geht seltsamerweise nicht bzw. extrem eingeschrängt. Emulatoren für Sega's Saturn sind auch unbrauchbar. Selbst die "funktionierenden" Emulatoren für beispielsweise PS2 und GC sind alles andere als ausgereift. Vieles funktioniert schlecht, kaum oder gar nicht und braucht dazu auch noch einen recht biestigen PC. Allerdings kann man (oft) die Grafik verbessern, wenn man einen der funktionierenden Titel erwischt.
Bis der PC Xbox360 & PS3 auch nur ansatzweise wird emulieren können, wird bestimmt noch eine ganze Weile vergehen. Dann ist ziemlich sicher die Nachfolgegeneration der Konsolen draußen und der PC ist emulationstechnisch wieder da wo er jetzt ist.

Eine gejailbreakte PS3 mit Maus und Keyboard könnte unter Umständen schon den einen oder anderen Office-PC oder den eines Gamers ersetzen, der sich beim Spielen auf die PS3-Games beschränkt. Und hey! Dann braucht man vielleicht nicht mal mehr ein Gamepad. USB-Anschlüsse gibt's, einen Treiber zu schreiben sollte für die Cracks kein großes Problem darstellen...

Theoretisch wär das sicher möglich. Genug Power für einfache Anwendungen hat sie auch. Das kann sogar meine CFW-PSP.



> Zumindestens bei Rennspielen kann das durchaus der Fall sein...
> 
> Aber ich persönlich komme nichtmal dazu die Hälfte aller Hochkaräter zu zocken, die für den PC erscheinen, daher ist mir das auch relativ egal


Naja, es sind nicht nur Rennspiele... Und wenn der Entwickler aus Japan kommt, ist eine PC-Version eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber egal.

Du mußt sie ja nicht alle auf einmal zocken. Aber es passiert zumindest mir durchaus öfters, daß ich auf dem Markt kein neues, für mich interessantes Game finde. Zum Beispiel jetzt. Bevor ich mich mit Browsergames langweile, kram ich lieber ein bisher vertröstetes Highlight raus. Aber gut, ich spiel auch kein WoW, ich hab vielleicht mehr Zeit dafür. 



> Und wie gesagt: was ist der Grund dafür, dass die Spiele nur auf den Konsolen erscheinen? Die Konsolen und die Spieler, die sie kaufen


Jaja, verdammt sei mein Egoismus. Aber mir gefällt er nunmal besser hier als irgendwo anders 



> Modellbausimulatoren, vor allem Flugsimulatoren sind ja auch durchaus sinnvoll zum Üben, da man da nichts kaputtmachen kann; auch ein 100% PC exklusives Genere


Vorsicht, drohender Illusionsverlust:
RC Airplane Challenge - Xbox.com

Da weiß ich aber auch nur von, weil ich letztens irgendwo darüber gestolpert bin und dachte: "Wer zur Hölle kauft so ein Schrott?" Warscheinlich die Angelsimulanten und Pixeljäger. Wenn ich anfangen würde ein Hobby zu simulieren, würde ich es langsam mit der Angst zu tun bekommen. 

Wenn man Anfänger ist, fängt man eben günstig an. "Auf alten Fahrrädern lernt man fahrradfahren." (Das wird zwar meistens in anderem Kontext benutzt aber ist trotzdem war)
Wenn ich mal Kinder habe, laß ich sie auch nicht erst am PC das Fahrradfahren üben. Selbst wenn mal was kaputt geht. Und sei's die Nase. Das lernt man dann recht schnell zu vermeiden. Versuch-und-Irrtum... hat schon seinen Sinn, wenn es mal weh tut.

So long,
bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2011)

> Gewöhnungssache; das Gameplay ist anders aber nicht besser; ich hab einige Monate gebraucht um in BF:BC2 halbwegs mein CoD Niveau zu erreichen, jetzt kann ich aber sagen, das letzteres nicht schlechter ist; eine Umgewöhnung in die andere Richtung wäre vermutlich nicht leichter
> 
> Jedenfalls kann man BF und CoD kaum vergleichen; die Spiele sind einfach grundlegend anders



Ach das ist also plötzlich gewöhnungssache? 

Nene, ich mache es wie du und meine Meinung ist gesetzt, COD ist BESSER! (kommt dir das bekannt vor? )


----------



## Wired (24. Januar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Postsammler?
> Gib doch bitte nur zu etwas deine Ergüsse ab, von denen zu auch etwas verstehst.
> 
> Nur weil eine Konsole ähnliche Komponenten im Layout hat ist es noch lange kein PC - ist doch wohl logisch, dass soetwas mind. einen Prozessor usw. braucht oder?
> ...


Ach, ist das so? Von wem kommen denn die Grafikeinheiten oder die Prozzesoreinheiten... von Herstellern wie Nvidia, Intel und die Anderen.



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Eine Konsole wird nie ein PC sein und anders herum wird ein PC nie eine  Konsole ersetzen können.


Dann informier dich erst mal, es wurden schon PCs als Spielkonsole verwendet und auch kompakt gebaut - Cube-, Deskgehäuse und das Spielkonsolen nicht mit der Anwendbarkeit und der Leistung von PCs mithalten können trifft zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch zu aber auch du kannst nich wissen ob das in der Zukunft noch zutrifft!

Auserdem... guck dir Nvidias Pläne mal an, GPU Computing und so, daraus lässt sich durchaus ein Chip herstellen auf dem mehr oder weniger alles untergebracht ist, aber dafür müssen die Chips noch viel effizienter werden was möglicherweise auch ein Neues Ausgangsmaterial nötig macht.


----------



## we3dm4n (24. Januar 2011)

Die CPU in der Box kommt von IBM - nur weil die Chips vom selben Hersteller kommen ist das noch lange kein Indiz für einen PC oder würdest du einen Taschenrechner mit Intelelektronik auch als PC bezeichnen?

PCs als Spielekonsole - JA, aber nur zu einem horrenden Mehrpreis und die einfach Bedienung bleibt auch außen vor.


----------



## Wired (24. Januar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die CPU in der Box kommt von IBM - nur weil die Chips vom selben Hersteller kommen ist das noch lange kein Indiz für einen PC oder würdest du einen Taschenrechner mit Intelelektronik auch als PC bezeichnen?



Dein vergleich mit PC und Taschenrechner hinkt ein bisschen denn da zwischen liegen "Lichtjahre" aber im grund ist auch ein Taschenrechner ein PC (kommt auf die Sichtweise an) was macht denn ein Rechner, Genau er rechnet und nur nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie jeder andere PC und wie jeder Taschenrechner, mit Nullen und Einsen nur es das die CPUs in PCs eben viel komplexere aufgaben haben.



we3dm4n schrieb:


> PCs als Spielekonsole - JA, aber nur zu einem horrenden Mehrpreis und  die einfach Bedienung bleibt auch außen vor.


Naja... anfangs schon aber auf längere sicht ist so ein PC dann doch preiswerter als eine Konsole, jedes mal wenn eine Neue Konsole auf den Markt kommt werden die Anschaffungskosten fällig und die Games für Konsole sind im Durchschnitt auch teuer. Das ein PC als Spielkonsole schwerer zu bedienen sein soll glaub ich dir nich da es unzählige möglichkeiten der Befehlseingabe bei PC gibt und bei Konsole... ?

Aber genug davon, es noch weiter auszuführen würde auch nichts bringen als 2 Ansichten und eine lange diskusion.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, das Gameplay besteht aus mehr als nur der Maussteuerung. Für BC 2 gibts übrigens n Mousefix, falls einen das vergleichsweise schwammige Aiming stört (mich störts nichtmal). 

Allein die grösseren Maps, die Fahrzeuge und die zerstörbaren Umgebungen in BC 2 wirken sich ganz massiv aufs Gameplay aus und lassen das Gameplay von CoD blas aussehen.


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2011)

> Nö. Gerade die dem PC so nahe Ur-Xbox geht seltsamerweise nicht bzw. extrem eingeschrängt. Emulatoren für Sega's Saturn sind auch unbrauchbar. Selbst die "funktionierenden" Emulatoren für beispielsweise PS2 und GC sind alles andere als ausgereift. Vieles funktioniert schlecht, kaum oder gar nicht und braucht dazu auch noch einen recht biestigen PC. Allerdings kann man (oft) die Grafik verbessern, wenn man einen der funktionierenden Titel erwischt.


 
Kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedenfalls gibt es Emulatoren und es ist prinzipiell möglich



> Bis der PC Xbox360 & PS3 auch nur ansatzweise wird emulieren können, wird bestimmt noch eine ganze Weile vergehen.


 
Ich schätze, die ~ übernächste CPU Generation sollte es schaffen; Grafik und RAM sollten ja schon länger kein Problem mehr darstellen



> Dann ist ziemlich sicher die Nachfolgegeneration der Konsolen draußen und der PC ist emulationstechnisch wieder da wo er jetzt ist.


 
Ich würde nicht damit rechnen, das die jetzigen Konsolen überhaupt Nachfolger bekommen; sowohl die XBox 360 als auch die PS3 und auch die erste XBox waren/sind für die Hersteller bis heute unterm Strich ein Milliardengrab, die Hersteller sollten es langsam lernen... profitiert haben nur die Spieleentwickler durch das DRM der Konsolen



> Eine gejailbreakte PS3 mit Maus und Keyboard könnte unter Umständen schon den einen oder anderen Office-PC oder den eines Gamers ersetzen, der sich beim Spielen auf die PS3-Games beschränkt. Und hey! Dann braucht man vielleicht nicht mal mehr ein Gamepad. USB-Anschlüsse gibt's, einen Treiber zu schreiben sollte für die Cracks kein großes Problem darstellen...


 
Man braucht keinen Modtreiber um Maus und Tastatur an einer PS3 zu nutzen; trotzdem: eine PS3 kann nichtmal einen Office PC sinnvoll ersetzen- man muss grundsätzlich schon ein recht erfahrener Linuxuser sein um überhaupt sinnvoll damit zu arbeiten, hinzu kommt auch das Problem, dass es nur sehr wenig PPC- Linux kompatible Software gibt, das fängt soweit ich weiß schon etwa mit der vernünftigen Flashnutzung an...

Ein weiteres Problem ist der RAM, der mit seinen 256MB die effektive Systemleistung auf dem Niveau eines Netbooks hält obwohl der CPU sich theroretisch durchaus mit einem modernen Quadcore messen kann

Im Prinzip... man kann die meisten Office Dokumente bearbeiten, E-Mails senden und empfangen, mit Einschränkungen (begrenzte Flashnutzung) im Internet surfen und Multimediainhalte widergeben und begrenzt bearbeiten; wenn man damit auskommt... kann man eigentlich genauso gut zu einem besseren Smartphone greifen...



> Du mußt sie ja nicht alle auf einmal zocken. Aber es passiert zumindest mir durchaus öfters, daß ich auf dem Markt kein neues, für mich interessantes Game finde. Zum Beispiel jetzt. Bevor ich mich mit Browsergames langweile, kram ich lieber ein bisher vertröstetes Highlight raus. Aber gut, ich spiel auch kein WoW, ich hab vielleicht mehr Zeit dafür.


 
Man muss ja nicht immer nur die neuesten Spiele kaufen... und ich hatte eigentlich noch nie einen größeren Bedarf an neuen Spielen, als Angebot vorhanden war



> Vorsicht, drohender Illusionsverlust:
> RC Airplane Challenge - Xbox.com


 
Was es nicht alles gibt... ich denke aber, die PC Simulationen sind doch noch etwas realistischer...



> Wenn man Anfänger ist, fängt man eben günstig an. "Auf alten Fahrrädern lernt man fahrradfahren." (Das wird zwar meistens in anderem Kontext benutzt aber ist trotzdem war)
> Wenn ich mal Kinder habe, laß ich sie auch nicht erst am PC das Fahrradfahren üben. Selbst wenn mal was kaputt geht. Und sei's die Nase. Das lernt man dann recht schnell zu vermeiden. Versuch-und-Irrtum... hat schon seinen Sinn, wenn es mal weh tut.


 
Selbst ein günstiges Anfängerflugmodell kostet 100€+ und das ist relativ schnell abgestürzt wenn man eifach so das erste Mal drauflosfliegt

Noch schlimmer ist es bei Helikoptern, die noch teurer und schwerer zu fliegen sind

Ich halte einen Modellbau- Flugsimulator jedenfalls für sehr viel sinnvoller als etwa einen Angelsimulator...



> Ach das ist also plötzlich gewöhnungssache?


 
Ja, das ist Gewöhnungssache; Shooter sind nicht gleich Shooter; vergleich mal etwa alternativ Quake III und CoD; wenn man in CoD gut ist fängt man in Quake 3 auch komplett von vorne an, trotzdem würde wohl niemand behaupten, Quake III hätte ein schlechtes Gameplay; mit BF:BC2 ist es genauso



> Ach, ist das so? Von wem kommen denn die Grafikeinheiten oder die Prozzesoreinheiten... von Herstellern wie Nvidia, Intel und die Anderen.


 
Darum geht es nicht; sicherlich sind Konsolen _Computer_ aber deswegen sind sie noch lange keine PCs, zumindestens nicht im engeren Sinne

Ein klassischer PC muss über ein BIOS oder ein kompatibles System (etwa UEFI) starten und einen CPU besitzen, der einen x86 Prozessor besitzen, daher einen Prozessor, der nativ einen Intel 8086 nachbildet

Das trifft auf keine aktuelle Konsole auch nur ansatzweise zu; alle aktuellen Konsolen haben einen PPC Prozessor, der nicht x86 Kompatibel ist, desweiteren haben sie kein BIOS/EFI; klassische PC Software und klassische PC Betriebssysteme laufen damit nicht

Ein Smartphone ist auch kein PC auch wenn es prinzipiell ähnlich aufgebaut ist und die rohe Hardware abgesehen von der geringeren Systemleistung theoretisch einen ähnlichen Funktionsumfang besitzt


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2011)

CoD und BC 2 stehen schon in Konkurenz, weil sie sich halt sehr viel ähnlicher sind als z.B. Quake 3 und Arma 2. Das sehen auch die Spielehersteller so. 

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - »Würdiger Konkurrent zu Modern Warfare 2« - News bei GameStar.de

MW 2 oder BC 2: Was ist besser?

http://www.videogameszone.de/Battle...m-Mehrspieler-Modus-des-DICE-Shooters-705789/

Na ja, ist auch egal, weil offtopic.


----------



## blaidd (24. Januar 2011)

Okay, über viele Punkte kann man vortrefflich streiten, aber der hier ist einfach falsch:



> Ich würde nicht damit rechnen, das die jetzigen Konsolen überhaupt Nachfolger bekommen; sowohl die XBox 360 als auch die PS3 und auch die erste XBox waren ein Verlustgeschäft, die Hersteller sollten es langsam lernen... profitiert haben nur die Spieleentwickler durch das DRM der Konsolen


Ja, die Hardware allein hat tatsächlich Verluste gemacht. Allerdings vergißt du bei deinem Argument die Software-Lizenzen die die Spieleentwickler an die Konsolenhersteller zahlen. Jedes verkaufte Spiel spült Geld in die Kassen. Damit ist die Gewinn-Marge wesentlich höher, als das mit der Hardware überhaupt möglich wäre. Somit ist es wichtiger sein System möglichst weit zu verbreiten, als damit auch nur ansatzweise in die Gewinnzone zu kommen. Dazu kommen noch Peripherie wie Move, Kinect oder einfach nur Gamecontroller.

Außerdem sind die Konsolen eine Marke, selbst wenn z.B. Microsoft horrende Verluste mit der Xbox360 einfahren würde -was sie nicht tun, sie sind dennoch Marktführer. Ein solches Potential einfach aufzugeben, halte ich doch marktwissenschaftlich für äußerst unklug. Nicht das ich davon Ahnung hätte, oder es mich auch nur mehr als marginal interessiert. 

Also machen nicht nur die Spieleentwickler Kohle... Sondern auch Microsoft und Co. Und nicht zu knapp. Es ist eine Win-Win-Situation. Das gibt niemand auf. Selbstverständlich kommen Nachfolger, die Frage ist einfach nur wann. Das entscheiden dann die Marketing-Strategen. Da ich mich zwangsweise durch die Finanzreporte quälen mußte, habe ich herausgefunden, daß die Xbox beispielsweise 2010 noch um ca. 40% zulegen konnte. Also ist der Markt offensichtlich noch nicht gesättigt. Aber ich würde wetten, daß die Entwicklungsabteilungen schon fleißig am Werke sind. Ist schließlich strategisch wichtig, seine Konsole als erster auf den Markt zu bringen. Natürlich wird das fleißig dementiert, könnte sich ja auf die Verkaufszahlen der jetztigen Generation auswirken. (vgl. Sony und die "nicht existierende" PSP2)


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2011)

> Allerdings vergißt du bei deinem Argument die Software-Lizenzen die die Spieleentwickler an die Konsolenhersteller zahlen.



Deswegen sind neue Konsolenspiele auch 20 Euro teurer als neue PC-Spiele. Ich weiss sogar noch, dass ich damals für Street Fighter 2 turbo 150 Mark ausgegeben hab. Und das für den ollen Super Nintendo.  Bei dem Gamestar-Report wurde das auch u.a. als Grund für die weite Verbreitung des PC's als Spieleplattform angegeben. Abseits der Industrienationen kann sich nämlich kaum einer ein Konsolenspiel leisten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber der Hauptgrund dafür, dass es kaum  brauchbare Konsolen MMOs gibt ist und bleibt ein wirtschaftlicher; auf  der Konsole müsste ein Spielepublisher etwa 20% seiner Einnahmen mit  Sony bzw Microsoft teilen; dadurch würden die Spiele entweder teurer  (inkl. laufende Kosten!) wodurch die Konsolenversion nicht unbedingt  beliebter würden oder die Einnahmen pro Spieler wären für den Publisher  geringer; desweiteren müsste ein hoher laufender Aufwand getrieben  werden um die Qualitätssicherung auf den Konsolen sicherzustellen und  jeden einzelnen Patch zu portieren was freilich auch Geld kostet;  schließlich fällt auch die Raubkopiererproblematik als wirtschaftliches  Argument für die Konsolen völlig weg



Selbst wenn Blizzard von den Milliardenumsätzen durch WoW 20% abtreten  müsste, würden sie wohl immer noch ein deutlich profitableres Geschäft  als 95% aller Mitbewerber machen. Das kann also wohl kaum ein Grund  sein.




Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Die Grafik ist nur einer von  vielen Vorteilen, Vorteilen, die man in jedem Spiel nutzen kann, am PC;  etwas anderes hab ich auch nie behauptet



Aus Spieletechnischer Sicht überwiegen jedoch klar die Nachteile. 

Wenn du mir sagen willst, dass man mit dem PC besser Musik hören oder Videos anschauen kann, stimme ich dir zu.
Aber was Spiele angeht, ist der PC von vorne bis hinten unterlegen. Es  gibt genau 2 Vorteile für den PC: Die Grafik und die Modifizierbarkeit.  Erstere ist vielen aber egal (siehe Crysis-Debakel) und zweiteres wird  von den vielen Daus überhaupt nicht verwendet! Viele PC-Spieler sind ja  sogar zu unbedarft um die 3D-Settings zu verändern und wie bereits  anderweitig erwähnt wurde, aktualisieren einige nichtmal ihre Treiber  (davon kenne ich ebenfalls genügend Leute, teilweise sogar  selbsternannte Hardcore-Gamer). Auf meiner Letzten LAN-Party haben es  einige User nichtmal hinbekommen, ihr Windows ohne fremde Hilfe neu  einzurichten.




Superwip schrieb:


> Offline Multiplayer: gibt es in einigen Spielen  tatsächlich nicht; mir wäre aber kein Spiel bekannt indem man nicht  zumindestens einen Crack später im LAN zocken kann



Das wäre allerdings nicht unbedingt legal. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Und das der fehlende Chat und eine geringere  Zahl an Headsetnutzern (was auch nicht unbeding stimmt, auch am PC sind  die Nutzer des Ingame Voicechat eher eine Ausnahme) ein Vorteil sein  soll verstehe ich nach wie vor nicht



Schlicht und ergreifend weil diese Nutzer mir beim Spielen immer am  meisten auf den Geist gehen.  Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind auf dem  PC fast 90% aller User mit dem Headset unterwegs.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn ich die entsprechenden Spiele verkaufen wollen würde: ja
> Die Accountauswahl/ Accountdateneingabe kann man bei Bedarf auch  automatisieren, idente Passwörter und Systematische Accountnamen  erleichtern die Verwaltung



Derartige Kompromisse muss man auf Konsolen glücklicher Weise nicht eingehen. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber auch für CPU Physik ist auf dem  PC wesentlich mehr Leistungsspielraum vorhanden; desweiteren ist GPU  Physik sowieso in praktisch jedem Spiel optional; das Bullet von nVidia  nicht unterstützt wird ist desweiteren praktisch ausgeschlossen da  nVidia Bullet bereits mehrfach gelobt und befürwortet hat



Der Cell hat 7 CPU-Kerne bei 3,2GHz. Im Desktopbereich gibt es vergleichbare Prozessoren erst seit sehr sehr kurzer Zeit.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wir sind uns jedenfalls einig: es ist sehr viel schwerer, wenn überhaupt möglich, ein Worddokument auf einer Konsole zu erstellen als einen Controller an einen PC anzuschließen



Wie oft denn noch??
Das ist nicht der Sinn einer Konsole!!





Superwip schrieb:


> Blizzard könnte des Sprachchat sicherlich auch für die Konsole Umsetzen aber ich wollte damit nur sagen: so gut er auch ist, durchgesetzt hat er sich nie- und das hat Gründe; ein externes Programm hat am Ende doch einige Vorteile



Das mag auf dem PC so sein, dass sich externe Programme durchgesetzt haben, auf Konsolen haben sich jedoch durchweg die Ingame-Funktionen durchgesetzt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Du meinst also, der durchschnittliche Konsolenspieler ist zu _dumm_ Multitasking zu nutzen und braucht deshalb keinen PC, der das kann?



Du liest auch nur das heraus, was dir gerade passt, richtig? Ich sprach vom durchschnittlichen PC-Benutzer in meiner Umgebung.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist jedenfalls sicherlich falsch; selbst meine Mutter nutzt massiv Multitasking und die würde ich definitiv eher in die DAU Kathegorie einordnen



Dann haben wir offensichtlich unterschiedliche Bekannte. Wen wundert es auch in einem Land mit 80mio Einwohnern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und wenn wäre das eher ein Argument für den PC: wenn man mit dem PC spielt _lernt_ man diesen besser kennen und kann ihn auch abseits von Spielen effizienter nutzen



Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Ich kenne wie gesagt viele PC-Spieler, die nicht ansatzweise mit simpelsten Problemen zurechkommen. Meinem Mitbewohner musste ich auch stundenlang davon überzeugen, dass die aufgeplatzen Elkos auf seiner Graka für die vielen bunten und verzerrten Streifen in WoW und Windows verantwortlich sind.




Superwip schrieb:


> Durch die weit geringere Effizienz bei diesem Vorgehen wird Maxi auch nur ~ doppelt so lange brauchen...



Nö, er müsste sich seine Arbeit nur entsprechend einteilen. Webseiten nach und nach abarbeiten anstatt 100 gleichzeitig offen zu haben ist wesentlich effektiver, da man sich ohnehin nicht auf alle gleichzeitig konzentrieren könnte und im endeffekt mehr damit beschäftigt ist, den richtigen Tab zu finden als sich wirklich um die Informationsbeschaffung zu kümmern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön in der Informatik?
> "Viele Probleme, die im Prinzip algorithmisch lösbar sind müssen in der Praxis als unlösbar betrachtet werden , weil man viel länger zur Ausführung der Algorithmen bräuchte, als irgendjemand zu warten bereit oder in der Lage ist."
> 
> Ein Video mit einem ATOM konvertieren würde ich ganz schnell in diese Kathegorie einordnen...



Ja, bei Youtube gibt es ja auch nur ausschließlich erstklassiges HD-Material. Und wenn überhaupt könnte Maxi einfach sein Netbook mitnehmen und bräuchte das Video überhaupt nicht zu konvertieren.

Die ganze Zeit bietest du für die vielen Unzulänglichkeiten des PCs Kompromisse an aber hier fährst du eine ganz andere Schiene, wie es dir gerade passt, was?

Und nach wie vor ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck von Konsolen, damit Presentationen zu erstellen! Also zurück zum Thema.



Superwip schrieb:


> Einige Möglichkeiten hast du ja schon genannt...
> 
> Auf einem Zweiten Monitor nicht unbeding Excel aber etwa einen Gameguide offen zu haben kann durchaus sinnvoll sein, Musik hören ist ein weiterer Vorteil



Das Argument ist dennoch vollkommen belanglos, denn kaum ein PC-Nutzer hat mehr als einen Monitor zu Hause.



Superwip schrieb:


> Andere Vorteile: Flexiblere Hardware, nicht zuletzt bei Bildschirmen und Eingabegeräten sowie Mobilgeräten, Mods oder etwa die Möglichkeit nebenbei mit (eventuell auch nicht spielenden) Freunden zu chatten oder zu sprechen



Bildschirme/TVs kann man auch bei Konsolen praktisch alle anschließen, die zumindest einen DVI-Eingang besitzen, also so gut wie alle derzeit auf dem Markt befindlichen Geräte. Und dass die flexiblere Hardware nicht selten Urheber für Probleme aller Art sein kann, habe ich auch schon mehr als einmal gesagt. Konsolen sind gerade wegen der festgelegten Hardware ja so makellos, was Spiele angeht. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wo auf dem PC ein Problem ist ist auch eine Lösung. Wer sichergehen will, dass er ein Spiel nicht verbugged kauft kauft es einfach nicht am ersten Tag und wartet die Reaktionen der Community (und eventuelle Patches, die die Probleme lösen) ab



In der Argumentation fliegst du umher wie ein unverschlossener und mit Helium gefüllter Balon.  Enthusiasten warten aber ungern 10Wochen. Die wollen immer gern sofort das neusste vom neuen Spielen. Auf Konsolen kann man hier fast immer unbedacht zugreifen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Bugs; Bugs die nicht mit der Hardware in Zusammenhang stehen können genauso gut auch auf der Konsole auftreten



GT5 ist jedoch das einzige Game, bei welchem mir bisher Software-Bugs bisher förmlich ins Auge springen, wobei keiner dieser Fehler glücklicher Weise gameplayrelevant ist.




Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch genug praktisch bugfreie PC Spiele



Die waren früher noch die Regel, bevor sich das Internet massenhaft durchgesetzt hat. Schließlich hatte damals auch kaum einer überhaupt die Möglichkeit, entsprechende Updates überhaupt herunter zu laden. Für CnC - Tiberium Sun gab es afaik nicht einen Patch, bei Alarmstufe Rot 2 hat es dann aber so langsam Updates gehagelt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die PS3 war zum Start auch auf Teufel komm raus subventioniert, ihre Produktion hat vermutlich über 1000€ gekostet; sie war ja sogar der billigste, damals erhältliche Blu-Ray Player...



Wen stört es schon, ob die Hardware, die man kauft, subventioniert ist?



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Spiele waren zum Start auch wirklich extrem teuer, auch teurer als andere Konsolenspiele, irgendwie musste das Geld ja wieder reinkommen...



Ich habe keine Unterschiede in den Preisen von damals zu heute bemerkt. Und wer auf dem deutschen Markt kauft, handelt ohnehin unklug. Bei Amazon UK bekommt man Spiele häufig um einiges billiger.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass PCs etwas teurer sind; dafür sind sie aber wie gesagt auch _besser_



Ja besser in allem, außer im Spielen. Da sind sie nur mit Mühe und Not gleichwertig.



Superwip schrieb:


> Den kompletten Renderpfad neu schreiben? Ich denke, du überschätzt den Aufwand erheblich, das ist eher Sache der Engineentwickler... und die meisten modernen Engines sind so ausgelegt, dass sie sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf der Konsole laufen...
> 
> ... und die Anpassung an die konkrete Hardware übernimmt sowieso der Grafiktreiber; man programmiert eine Engine etwa für DirectX 11 und nicht für jede einzelne Grafikkarte extra



Zumindest Dinge wie AA und AF müssen an die jeweiligen Hersteller angepasst werden. Siehe z.B. den Schlagabtausch um UE3-Games, weil auf AMD-Grakas kein AA funktionierte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt: warum sollte man der PC Version die DX9- Variante vorenthalten, wenn diese für die Konsolen sowieso entwickelt werden muss?



Um den Programmcode zu entschlacken und so etwas performanter zu machen? Aber derartige Optimierung ist auf dem PC ja ohnehin untypisch.



Superwip schrieb:


> Tolle Lösung! Da für braucht man ja auch noch einen halbwegs leistungsfähigen PC, der als "Server" für die Konsole fungiert



Nö, sogar ein Netbook oder andere vergleichbare Hardware dürfte dafür ausreichend sein. Schließlich wird ja nur der LAN-Traffik der Konsole auf einen Internet-Server umgelenkt.





Superwip schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



Spielspaß sieht für mich anders aus. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch auf meinem 4,5 Zoll UMPC und ich habe gehört, es soll sogar Leute geben, die auf einer 4,3 Zoll PSP, einem 3 Zoll Nintendo DS oder einem <4 Zoll Handy spielen...



Meine PSP verstaubt nicht umsonst wegen dem kleinen Bildschirm. 





Superwip schrieb:


> Eine PS3, selbst eine Slim, ist in Kobination mit einem nennenswert großen Bildschirm, Controller und Netzteil selbst einem 17 Zoll Notebook mit Netzteil noch klar unterlegen- genauso gut könnte man einen ITX-PC mitnehmen



Definiere "unterlegen". Aus spieletechnischer Sicht wohl ehr im Gegenteil. Über die Transportabilität lässt sich streiten. Für einen Laptop braucht man zum Spielen eine entsprechend große Unterlage, da sich mit der Maus auf dem Schoß schlecht spielen lässt. Mit dem Controller hat man hier jedoch keine Probleme.



Superwip schrieb:


> Geld? Vielleicht- doch damit spart man automatisch auch bei der Grafik; wenn man auf die Grafik keinen Wert legt kann man auch mit sehr wenig Geld relativ weit kommen; wer zum PS3 Start für 600€ einen modernen Mittelklasse PC auf 775 oder AM2 Basis gekauft und ihn im Laufe der Zeit für vielleicht 350€ aufgerüstet hat kann nach wie vor alles Zocken und das in einer Grafik, die der einer PS3 deutlich überlegen ist
> 
> Und wie gesagt: ich habe nie bezweifelt, dass ein PC die teurere Plattform ist; aber daran sollte es nicht scheitern



Aus anderen Unterforen kenne ich dich als AMD-Verfechter, der stets das gute Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hervorhebt. Erneut verspielst du mit deiner Argumentation mit Aussagen wie "wer viel Zahlt, bekommt auch viel" deshalb nicht nur in diesem Thread deine Glaubwürdigkeit, sondern aus meiner Sicht mittlerweile sogar im gesamten Forum.



Superwip schrieb:


> Probleme? Für die es fast immer eine Lösung gibt...



Und die auf Konsolen praktisch so gut wie nie auftreten. Wozu also vorsätzlich auf eine deutlich fehlerhaftere Platform setzen?



Superwip schrieb:


> bessere Spielequalität?
> Sind PC Spiele weniger qualitativ? Die meisten Spiele, die Probleme machen sind schlechte Konsolenportierungen... Ausnahmen (Gothic 3) gibt es zwar, die sind aber Ausnahmen- das gibt es auch auf der Konsole



Hast du mal versucht, BF2142 unter Vista oder Win7 online zum Laufen zu bekommen? Punk-Buster-Problemen sei dank, kann ich das Game praktisch wegschmeißen. PB-Updates und Win-Reinstall zum Trotz funktioniert das Game nach wie vor nicht online.

Die bessere Spielequalität spiegelt sich wie gesagt auch im quasi nicht vorhandenen (da ohnehin nutzlosen) Schutzmaßnahmen bei Konsolenspielen wieder. Niemand wird dich zwingen, Zusatzsoftware wie Steam, Securom-Patches, Punk-Buster und anderen Müll zu installieren. Niemand wird dich auf einer *LAN*-Party zwingen, online zu sein (siehe Battle.Net, Steam (wenn der Offline-Modus wie bei einer meiner Partys mal versagt und weit und breit kein Inet zur Verfügung steht)). Niemand schreibt dir vor, wie oft du dein Spiel installieren darfst. Niemand zwingt dich, permanent online zu sein.... Die Liste mit könnte man noch ewig weiterführen. 





Superwip schrieb:


> Millisekunden können zu viel sein



Man kann es auch übertreiben. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Loslassen ist immer gefährlich, da man dadurch für unter Umständen wertvolle Sekundenbruchteile die Kontrolle verliert; es würde ja auch nieman auf die Idee kommen, die Maus loszulassen



Im Falle von Platzproblemen auf dem Schreibtisch und wenn die Maus ans Ende des Pads gelangt, muss man sie allerdings schon loslassen. Nicht jeder hat einen 10m² Schreibtisch. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Das sicher aber es ist definitiv leichter möglich mit einer Maus stehenzubleiben


 
Sprichst du mal wieder aus Erfahrung? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du den Analogstick loslässt kannst du keinem sich bewegenden Ziel folgen, zumindestens nicht unmittelbar.



Dann lässt man ihn halt nicht los sondern lernt es, Bewegungen gleitend ineinander übergehen zu lassen. Rennspiele sind dafür imo ein gutes Training.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und was soll da zum Spielcomfort beitragen? PC Gamer bekommen eben eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung und Konsolenspieler bekommen einen (oder zwei) "Nintendodaumen"



Für einen Controller muss ich mich nicht die ganze Zeit am Schreibtisch festnageln lassen, da man einen Controller völlig nach Belieben in der Luft halten kann.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man im Rahmen eines geschlossenen Bewegungsablaufs den Rand des Mauspads erreicht, dann hat man ein zu kleines... das sollte eigentlich nie passieren



Ich habe auf meinem Schreibtisch gerade mal ein Pad mit 20cm Durchmesser, und das hängt schon über die Tischkante rüber. Laut meinem Mietvertrag darf ich den Schreibtisch jedoch nicht einfach so rausschmeißen, da er zur Wohnung dazugehört.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und was ich mit größerem Bewegungsradius meine sollte auch klar sein: die Bewegung mit dem Analogstick ist wesentlich kleiner, kleinere Bewegungen sind automatisch unpräziser



Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal genauer erklären. Ich sehe das nämlich nicht so.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass man bei einem Analogstick laufend gegen die Rückstellkraft arbeiten muss; ein unscheinbarer Effekt, der aber abseits des Nullpunkts und der maximalen Auslenkung die Präzession mindert



Und bei einer Maus kämpfst du gegen die Reibung und den Druckwiderstand der Tasten an. Argument = 0.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch ist die Maussteuerung grundsätzlich direkter: bei der Maus wird eine Bewegung in eine Bewegung umgesetzt; bei dem Analogstick wird eine Position in eine Bewegung umgesetzt



Und was genau soll daran jetzt von Vorteil für die Präzision sein? Einfach so irgendwelche Sachen in den Raum werfen kann jeder, aber einen Sinn sollten diese schon ergeben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Komplett irrelevant, WASD reicht vollkommen aus; wie oft ist es schon von Vorteil, etwa seitlich nach vorne zu laufen?



Wer es nicht kennt, vermisst es nicht. Willst du das damit ausdrücken? 



Superwip schrieb:


> In praktisch allen Spielen, in denen das relevant ist gibt es eine "langsam gehen Taste"



Also gibt es dann: Langsam, Normal und Sprint? Nicht gerade eine tolle Abstufung.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist schon nochmal deutlich präziser, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Spiel ja auch viel schneller ist



Ähnlich sahen Runden gegen meinen besten Kumpel zu PS2 Zeiten in Agent im Kreuzfeuer (PS2) auch aus. Als wir das in einem Internetcaffee gespielt haben, mussten einige Leute sich angestrengt die Augen reiben.  Damals war ich allerdings auch noch fast ein 24/7 PS2-Zocker, bis ich sie irgendwann verkauft hab.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es schwerer sein, einen kabellosen Controller zu imitieren als einen Kabelgebundenen?



Weil der Verbindungsport ein völlig anderer ist?



Superwip schrieb:


> Und: einige der (mittlerweile sind es mehrere) Maus+ Gamepad Systeme für die PS3 ist durchaus kabellos



Verlink doch mal ein paar. Ich bin gerade zu faul zum Suchen. Außerdem muss ich jetzt weg. ^^ Den Rest schreib ich später weiter.


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2011)

> Ja, die Hardware allein hat tatsächlich Verluste gemacht. Allerdings vergißt du bei deinem Argument die Software-Lizenzen die die Spieleentwickler an die Konsolenhersteller zahlen. Jedes verkaufte Spiel spült Geld in die Kassen. Damit ist die Gewinn-Marge wesentlich höher, als das mit der Hardware überhaupt möglich wäre. Somit ist es wichtiger sein System möglichst weit zu verbreiten, als damit auch nur ansatzweise in die Gewinnzone zu kommen. Dazu kommen noch Peripherie wie Move, Kinect oder einfach nur Gamecontroller.



Mit dem Verkauf der XBox Classic hat Microsoft etwa *4 Milliarden $* Verlust gemacht- im Schnitt knapp 150$ mit jeder einzelnen Verkauften Konsole; für die XBox 360 kann man mit etwa 5 Milliarden rechnen, immerhin etwa 100$ pro verkaufter Konsole; bei der Playstation 3 sieht die Sache wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer aus, auch wenn mir hier keine konkreten Zahlen bekannt sind- nur so viel: die Produktionskosten für das 20GB Modell zum Start der Konsole werden auf etwa 620€ geschätzt- zu ihrer Markteinführung kostete sie in Japan jedoch nur ~315€...

Ein Problem, speziell bei der XBox 360 war auch die, vor allem bei den ersten Versionen enorme Zahl von technischen Defekten auf Grund denen die Konsolen oft ausgetauscht werden musste was ebenfalls hohe Verluste verursacht hat; ein Freund von mir hat etwa schon seine dritte XBox 360...

Ich denke nicht, dass der durchschnittliche Konsolenspieler angesichts der Beliebtheit von Gebrauchtspielen, Raubkopien und oder gar der Nutzung der Konsolen komplett abseits von Spielen (Blu-Ray Player, PS3 Cluster,...) bei etwa 10€ Gewinnbeteiligung von Sony bzw. Microsoft an neuen Spielen (vermutlich gibt es bei Plattformexklusiven Spielen auch keine Gewinnbeteiligung da diese Spiele ja als Plattformköder dienen und es einen Anreiz für die Entwickler geben muss Plattformexklusiv zu bleiben) diese Subventionierung wieder eingefahren hat; von der ersten XBox weiß ich sogar sicher, dass sie unterm Strich ein Verlustgeschäft war

Auch in Zukunft sieht es in der Hinsicht recht schwarz aus, vor allem bei der PS3, auf der es nun zu einem massiven Anstieg der Raubkopien kommen wird und der Sony möglicherweise bald mit neuen DRM Maßnahmen als Reaktion darauf endgültig selbst ein Grab schaufelt...

Warum sollten Sony und Microsoft noch Geld in neue Konsolen investieren? Milliarden, um nach Jahren _möglicherweise irgendwann_ Gewinn machen zu können, wie das mit den aktuellen Konsolen der Fall ist? Ich denke, da haben beide Firmen effektivere Möglichkeiten...

Ich denke PS Move und Kinect sind ein eher verzweifelter Versuch den relativen Erfolg der Wii nachzuahmen und noch irgendwie Geld aus den sterbenden Konsolen zu quetschen- sicherlich keine dumme Idee; als Wii Alternative reicht die Hardware der Konsolen sicher auch noch in 5 Jahren aus... und vor allem Microsoft wird sich mit ernsthaften Spielen statdessen in Zukunft (hoffentlich) immer mehr auf den PC konzentrieren



> Außerdem sind die Konsolen eine Marke, selbst wenn z.B. Microsoft horrende Verluste mit der Xbox360 einfahren würde -was sie nicht tun, sie sind dennoch Marktführer. Ein solches Potential einfach aufzugeben, halte ich doch marktwissenschaftlich für äußerst unklug. Nicht das ich davon Ahnung hätte, oder es mich auch nur mehr als marginal interessiert.



Was bringt es mit einem Produkt "Marktführer" (das ist eigentlich nicht die XBox sondern die Wii und zwar mit Abstand) zu sein, wenn man es mit Milliarden, die man wahrscheinlich zu großen Teilen nie wiedersieht subventionieren muss, damit es sich in dieser Position hält?



> daß die Xbox beispielsweise 2010 noch um ca. 40% zulegen konnte.


Das heißt nicht viel; mittlerweile subventioniert Microsoft die XBox zwar nichtmehr, verdient wird mit den reinen Konsolen aber auch nichts; desweiteren beiziehen sich diese Zahlen nur auf die USA

Ich denke, die Konsolen haben 2010/2011 ihren Höhepunkt erreicht; viele Spiele, maximaler Support durch DRM geile Spielepublisher, niedrigere Preise denn je... doch das kann nicht ewig -und nichtmehr lange- so weitergehen; ab jetzt geht es bergab

-Der PS3 Jailbreak macht diese für Entwickler aus DRM Sicht nicht interressanter als den PC
-neuer CPUs mit leistungsstarken IGPs sei dank ermöglichen selbst low-end Notebooks und Office PCs spielen auf Konsolenniveau
-technisch verlieren die Konsolen endgültig den Anschluss, Spieleentwickler werden zunehmend vor die Wahl gestellt, auf nur für den PC zu entwickeln bzw. für in die PC Version einen massiv höheren Entwicklungsaufwand zu betreiben oder nur einen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten eines modernen PC zu nutzen, nicht nur bei der Grafik, auch etwa bei der (Gameplay) Physik; hier dürften etwa GTA:IV und BF:BC2 das Limit der Konsolen darstellen, mit etwas Phantasie kann man sich aber leicht mehr vorstellen...


----------



## blaidd (24. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Auch in Zukunft sieht es in der Hinsicht recht schwarz aus, vor allem bei der PS3, auf der es nun zu einem massiven Anstieg der Raubkopien kommen wird und der Sony möglicherweise bald mit neuen DRM Maßnahmen als Reaktion darauf endgültig selbst ein Grab schaufelt...
> 
> Ich denke, die Konsolen haben 2010/2011 ihren Höhepunkt erreicht; viele Spiele, maximaler Support durch DRM geile Spielepublisher, niedrigere Preise denn je... doch das kann nicht ewig -und nichtmehr lange- so weitergehen; ab jetzt geht es bergab





> -Der PS3 Jailbreak macht diese für Entwickler aus DRM Sicht nicht interressanter als den PC
> -neuer CPUs mit leistungsstarken IGPs sei dank ermöglichen selbst low-end Notebooks und Office PCs spielen auf Konsolenniveau
> -technisch verlieren die Konsolen endgültig den Anschluss,  Spieleentwickler werden zunehmend vor die Wahl gestellt, auf nur für den  PC zu entwickeln bzw. für in die PC Version einen massiv höheren  Entwicklungsaufwand zu betreiben oder nur einen Bruchteil der  Möglichkeiten eines modernen PC zu nutzen, nicht nur bei der Grafik,  auch etwa bei der (Gameplay) Physik; hier dürften etwa GTA:IV und BF:BC2  das Limit der Konsolen darstellen, mit etwas Phantasie kann man sich  aber leicht mehr vorstellen...





> Warum sollten Sony und Microsoft noch Geld in neue Konsolen investieren? Milliarden, um nach Jahren _möglicherweise irgendwann_  Gewinn machen zu können, wie das mit den aktuellen Konsolen der Fall  ist? Ich denke, da haben beide Firmen effektivere Möglichkeiten...


Vielleicht bin ich ja phantasielos, aber wenn ich die Argumente jetzt mal so zusammenfasse, fällt mir da nicht allzuviel anderes ein. In meinen Augen spricht das alles eher FÜR eine Neuentwicklung. Ein paar Milliarden fliegen bei beiden Unternehmen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sowieso irgendwo zwecks Investitonen rum.

Kinect und Move sind meiner Meinung ganz normale Evolution. Wie der Analogstick, kabellose Kontroller, Festplatte, Onlinegaming oder mehr als ein A und B Button. Das Xbox-Pad ist auch nicht ohne Grund dem PS-Pad sehr ähnlich. Würde mich eher verwundern, wenn Bewegungssteuerung bei der nächsten Generation nicht nativ unterstützt würde...

Zu dem finanziellen Aspekt: Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus und bewege mich daher recht ungern auf diesem Pflaster...
Selbst wenn für die Unternehmen ein +/- Null Geschäft am Ende herrauskommt: wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist Umsatz auch noch ein relativ wichtiger Aspekt in der Wirtschaft. Den gesamten Konsolenmarkt einfach wegfallen zu lassen dürfte kaum im Sinne der Aktionäre sein.



> Was bringt es mit einem Produkt "Marktführer" (das ist eigentlich nicht die XBox sondern die Wii und zwar mit Abstand)


Sorry, hab mich unklar ausgedrück, es ging um den Spieleverkauf...


----------



## we3dm4n (24. Januar 2011)

Superwip lernt es wohl nie...
Nichts als hirngespinste eines völlig engstirnigen PC-Nerds, hoffnungslos festgefahren auf seiner Position.

Die Xbox 360 war zu Anfang hardwaretechnisch zum Teil fehlerhaft (ROD), auch die PS3 wartete mit einem ähnlichen Problem auf (YLOD). Alles ist heute schon *längst* Geschichte, aber man merkt schon länger wie sehr du mit deinem nebulösen Wissen hinterher hinkst.

Move und Kinect als Retter? Niemals, denn gerade Kinect ist endlich mal wieder eine Innovation - PC Benutzer können von solch alternativen Eingabemöglichkeiten natürlich nur träumen...


Low-End NB und Office PCs auf Konsolenniveau? - So langsam geht die Fantasie aber wirklich mit dir durch, wach endlich auf und komm wieder zurück in die Realität, solche Leistungskrücken liefern dir vllt eine erstklassige Diashow bei konsolenähnlichen Einstellungen, mehr aber auch nicht.

Ahh, da ist wieder die Scheuklappensicht, du siehst und liest nur was dir gerade in deine komische Weltauffassung reinpasst. Nochmal für dich: Spieleentwickler fange gerade jetzt an sich auf die Konsolen zu fokussieren, der PC zieht hier den kürzeren - veraltete Titel wie GTA4 und BFBC2 als Vertreter für die Grenzen der Konsole zu nennen zeigt mal wieder perfekt deine Verzweiflung, komisch das es seitdem neuere Titel gibt die problemlos laufen und dabei super aussehen.

Für dich ist Spielphysik = Gameplay? - Du bist nur noch zu bemitleiden. Ich kann mir perfekt vorstellen, wie du nächtelang vor dem Monitor hockst und die ach so tolle Grafik und Physik bestaunst - Spielspaß scheint das für dich zu sein, leider muss man bei solchen Diskussionen aber von einer allgemeineren Sicht ausgehen, denn solche Vorlieben vertritt nur einer verschwindend geringer Anteil der PC-Spieler, die ohnehin nicht Massen sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2011)

Na ja, Konsolen-Hardliner sind hier ja auch vertreten. 



> Move und Kinect als Retter? Niemals, denn gerade Kinect ist endlich mal wieder eine Innovation - PC Benutzer können von solch alternativen Eingabemöglichkeiten natürlich nur träumen...



Schön wärs. Wies aussieht wird diese zweifelhafte Erfindung leider auch auf dem PC Einzug erhalten.


----------



## muertel (25. Januar 2011)

Während Superwip heute zuhause sitzt und seinen PC streichelt, spielen die glücklichen Besitzer einer Xbox heute die Demo von Crysis 2!

Jetzt wird sicher gleich wieder das Gejammere losgehen von wegen Konsolengrafik etc... wenn ich mir das erste Crysis anschaue wäre ich froh, wenn Crytek mal am Gameplay rumgebastelt hat und nicht nur an der Grafik - das Game war schnarchlangweilig!! Klar, die Szene am Anfang, wo das erste Mal die Sonne aufgeht sieht absolut geil aus - immer noch.... dennoch ist das Spiel sonst der so ziemlich langweiligste Shooter, den ich damals gespielt habe. Der hochgelobte Nanosuite erweckte eigentlich nur den Anschein, eine Runde Unreal Tournament zu zocken - da gibs auch solche Powerups 

Was Superwip noch nicht kapiert hat: Wenn ein geiles Pc only Spiel rauskommt spielen wir das auch - da eben PC und Konsole vorhanden ist. Das merkwürdige , anklagende Gejammere von wegen wir machen die Spieleplattform PC kaputt tangiert mich periphär - das kriegt ihr ganz alleine hin. Ich und alle anderen PS3 Spieler haben jedes einzelne Spiel, das wir durchgespiezlt haben gekauft - wie es bei PC Spielern aussieht will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen!

Games bzw. Plattformen zum Spielen wird es immer geben und ich werde mir das kaufen, womit icch am meisten Spass habe...


----------



## Razor2408 (25. Januar 2011)

Als Multi-Plattform-Gamer hat man es eben am schönsten. 
Ich hab einen guten PC und eine PS3 und bin vollkommen glücklich.
Warum sollte ich mich auch auf ein System versteifen wenn es überall gute Spiele gibt?
Auf ein L.A. Noir würde ich nie verzichten können/wollen - es erscheint aber nur für Konsole - also wird es dort gekauft.
Und wer sich nur ein System leisten kann/will der muss halt abwägen was für ihn wichtiger ist.


----------



## Wired (25. Januar 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> Ich und alle anderen PS3 Spieler haben jedes einzelne Spiel, das wir durchgespiezlt haben gekauft - wie es bei PC Spielern aussieht will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen!



Den Satz würd ich, wenn ich du wär, mal lieber umschreiben oder glaubst du bei Konsole als Spielplattform wird nich raubkopiert? Und das wirklich alle die auf PS3 spielen die Games die sie spielen/gespielt haben auch gekauft haben bezweifel ich eh, ich sag nur Freunde und ähnliches.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2011)

Wired schrieb:


> Den Satz würd ich, wenn ich du wär, mal lieber umschreiben oder glaubst du bei Konsole als Spielplattform wird nich raubkopiert? Und das wirklich alle die auf PS3 spielen die Games die sie spielen/gespielt haben auch gekauft haben bezweifel ich eh, ich sag nur Freunde und ähnliches.



Privates ausleihen ist kein Raubkopieren  

Außerdem ist es eher so, das wenn der Kumpel das Spiel hat, man selbst es auch kauft, um zusammen spielen zu können.


----------



## we3dm4n (25. Januar 2011)

Die Zahl der Raubkopien auf Konsolen ist weitaus geringer als die der PC-Spiele, gerade weil es nicht so leicht ist wie mit dem PC.

@Split99999
Es war von Anfang an klar, dass Kinect auch am PC nutzbar ist, die Schnittstellen sind nunmal identisch - als PCler sollte man sich darüber freuen. Es ist ebenfalls einfach nur nachvollziehbar, dass Microsoft Kinect dann auch offiziell für den PC rausgibt, wenn andere Hersteller meinen soetwas für den PC zu entwickeln - Microsoft möchte einfach den Kuchen schon vorher kosten. Nichts anderes würde ich auch tun.


----------



## Wired (25. Januar 2011)

Nur das Kinect in anderen Bereichen (bei PC) sinnvoller ist als es nur für Games zu verwenden. Hab mal auf YT ein Vid gesehen wo ein "Doktor" ausm IT Bereich irgend welchen Leuten, wahrscheinlich mitarbeiter oder so, eine Software präsentierte die ähnlich wie Kinect zu funktionieren scheint.

Versuche das Video wieder zu finden...


----------



## Primer (25. Januar 2011)

@Finanzen alla MS
Is schon interessant was das für ein offenbares Verlustgeschäft das ist, ABER wenn sich ein solch riesiger Konzern an die Sache heranwagt muss das doch einen Grund haben...einen Grund den wir nicht kennen und mangels überblicke der Gesamtsituation auch kaum beurteilen können. Das schließlich kann nur MS allein und auch ich sehe keine Anzeichen dafür dass es keine nächste Konsolengeneration geben wird.

Und weil wir gerade bei den Schwarzkopien sind...alles jammert (Publisher gar super dramatisch) aber KEINER hat auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung wie groß oder klein das Problem wirklich ist. Fast jeder Kritiker macht es zum Hauptproblem dieser Industrie und vor allem zu dem des PCs... trotzdem lässt es sich keiner nehmen für diesen zu Entwickeln. Selbst für uns Hobby "Diskutierer" gibt es keine/kaum glaubwürdige zahlen, weder zu verkauften Einheiten und schon gar nicht zur Anzahl der mutmaßlichen Downloader.
Wenn überhaupt dann hat hier ein Publisher einen gewissen Grad an Übersicht, da er seine eigenen Verkaufszahlen gut einschätzen kann und solange man hier nicht anfängt die Entwicklung einzustellen ist noch alles im Lot.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Januar 2011)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Als Multi-Plattform-Gamer hat man es eben am schönsten.
> Ich hab einen guten PC und eine PS3 und bin vollkommen glücklich.
> Warum sollte ich mich auch auf ein System versteifen wenn es überall gute Spiele gibt?
> Auf ein L.A. Noir würde ich nie verzichten können/wollen - es erscheint aber nur für Konsole - also wird es dort gekauft.
> Und wer sich nur ein System leisten kann/will der muss halt abwägen was für ihn wichtiger ist.


Ich kaufe Multiplattformtitel zu 95% für die Konsole, auch wenn ich am PC eine bessere Grafik hätte.
Ich mag meine Konsolen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2011)

Zu den Raubkopien: Dass raubkopieren unter PC'lern weiter verbreitet ist als unter Konsoleros sieht man z.B. an Bekundungen von Spieleherstellern, erfassten Downloads von Torrentseiten auf beiden Plattformen und den aggressiven Kopierschutzmaßnahmen am PC. Dass raubkopieren am PC viel leichter ist als an der Konsole legt das auch nochmal nahe. Also ich sehe das als erwiesen an. 

Zudem muss man sich fragen, warum Leute die dagegen argumentieren das Offensichtliche nicht akzeptieren wollen.


----------



## Primer (25. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Zudem muss man sich fragen, warum Leute die dagegen argumentieren das Offensichtliche nicht akzeptieren wollen.



 Ich wills ja auch nicht schön reden oder es gar befürworten, nur stellt sich die Frage wie große dieses Problem ist, auf Publisher-Aussagen gebe ich hier nichts, dann schon eher auf die Torrent "Erhebungen" wobei auch dies sehr schwammig ist, letztendlich bleibt auch die gute alte Aussage: Kopie != Verkauf.
So riesig kann das Problem mMn aber nicht sein, wenn man nach den Hardcore-Schutzmechanismen nun wieder zurück rudert, für mich schaut das eher danach aus das der Imageschaden, bzw. die eventuell mäßigeren Verkäufe (dazu äußert sich ja kein Publisher) durchaus das Problem überwiegen.

Aber hey, auch ich kann nicht sagen das jenes Problem nicht existiert oder es gar unnötig klein reden, aber es brauch auch keiner kommen und das Problem unnötig groß aufblasen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2011)

Offenbar ist das Problem so gross, dass der PC für die meisten Entwickler idR nicht mehr die wichtigste Spieleplattform ist, was natürlich mitunter negative Auswirkungen in Form von einfachen Portierungen, verspäteten Portierungen, Verzicht auf Portierungen usw für den Spieler hat.

Edit: 

BTW: _Zu den 4,27 Millionen illegalen Downloads der PC-Version von Call of Duty: Black Ops kommen 930.000 unerlaubt heruntergeladene X-Box-360-Versionen._

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...tz-1-der-Raupkopier-Charts/Action-Spiel/News/

Nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Primer (25. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Offenbar ist das Problem so groß, dass der PC für die meisten Entwickler idR nicht mehr die wichtigste Spieleplattform ist, was natürlich mitunter negative Auswirkungen in Form von einfachen Portierungen, verspäteten Portierungen, Verzicht auf Portierungen usw. für den Spieler hat.



Ja und schon hier siehst du die Sache viel zu eng, der Konsolenmarkt generiert den höheren Umsatz....klar, nur liegt das nicht zwangsläufig an Schwarzkopien. 
Hier muss ich allerdings etwas ausholen und zwar die Einteilung der Videospieler. Ich sehe hier hauptsächlich 2 Gruppen, die einen sind "wir" ("die technisch versierten") und die anderen eben jene "Knopf an los gehst" -Leute welche den größeren Anteil ausmachen und für welche zum anderen die Konsole eben aus dem genannten Grund die attraktivere Plattform darstellt. 
Achja, an die Leute die mir an diesem Punkt ihre Meinung sagen wollen, jene "technisch versierteren" beschränken sich nicht auf den PC, aus meiner Sicht ist man (je nach Geschmack) mit mehreren Plattformen am besten bedient, ich selbst bin ja schließlich Besitzer eines guten PCs, sowie einer PS3.
Naja weiter im Text: Mittlerweile sind Videospiele mehr als Salonfähig, was letztendlich die Massen auf den Plan ruft, für die aufgrund der "Knopf an los gehts" Thematik eine Konsole deutlich attraktiver wirkt, was durch intensive Werbekampagnen sicher noch verstärkt wird....und das ist der Knackpunkt, während der PC wohl eher verhalten Zuwachs bekommt, verhält sich das an den Konsolen ganz anders.
Was ich also zum Ausdruck bringen will, für mich gehen die Zahlen der verkauften PC Spiele "nicht" zurück, sondern der Konsolenmarkt ist aufgrund der einfachen Zugänglichkeit schlicht größer geworden. 

Einen wirklichen Einschnitt sehe ich imo nur bei einem einzigen Hersteller, nämlich R* Games...gut seit rund zehn Jahren erscheint die jeweilige PC Version später. Früher Zeit exklusiv für Sony, heute Konsolen exklusiv, bzw. MS exklusiv. Das ein RdR, L.A.Noire oder MC:L.A. nicht für den Heimcomputer erscheint bereitet mir als einziges Bauchschmerzen.
Im Gegensatz gibts nun aber auch PC Umsetzungen von ehemals Konsolen exklusiven Titeln, etwa RE5, SF, Mass Effect und sogar Metal Gear hat seinen Weg zurück gefunden.
Das man sich die restlichen Exklusives bei Sony und MS eher erkauft, bzw. selber produziert, sollte dir ja sicher bekannt sein und genau hier liegt das "Problem" der PC Plattform...wer ist bereit für eine Exklusivität Geld auf den Tisch zu legen und damit meine ich keine Adventures sondern ein Stalker, Witcher oder eben Crysis...das ist in diesen Zeiten unter Wirtschaftlichem nonsens abzustellen.
Solch ein Exklusivtitel entsteht (wenn er eben nicht subventioniert wird) mittlerweile eher aus der Nationalität (Japaner tun sich eher schwer mit PC Umsetzungen, eben weil der PC dort kaum eine Rolle spielt...sieht in Dt. freilich anders aus) oder der technischen Umsetzung. Ein kleines Studio, etwa Indies oder viele Adventures(die ja auch hervorragend sein können) scheuen wohl eher die Investition in ein Konsolen SDK, da die Käuferschicht es zB nicht hergibt. Was die tech. Umsetzung betrifft...Strategie, mit nem PAD*hust*^^ oder das Fingerbrechen mit M+T eines Bayonetta *doppelhust*

Kommen wir noch zu den Ports. Mich würde ja interessieren welche Titel du da anführen willst (ja es gibt sie keine Frage, betrifft aber weniger das Gro). Es sei übrigens nicht unerwähnt das sich die Entwickler mit einem PS3-Port meist ebenfalls recht schwer tun...es gibt genug Bsps denke ich.

Was ich also zum Ausdruck bringen will...es gibt "unschöne" Situationen am PC, die lassen sich aber auch ganz anders erklären als mit Schwarzkopien und dabei ist das nur mMn. Es gibt sicher findigere Leute die gar besser Argumente hervorbringen.
Ich für meinen Teil schaue da eher auf das Endergebnis. Wenn ich das von dir erwähnte CoD mal anführen darf. Ja man hat die Daten von Torrent erhoben, nur hält das A/B nicht davon ab Jahr für Jahr einen neuen Aufguss auch für den PC zu bringen, man hat sogar beim vorherigen Teil gestrichene Features wieder integriert.
Selbst das ach so angestaubte Strategiegenre hat mit SC2 einen Vertreter hervorgebracht der zu den meistverkauftesten Titeln des Jahres zählt.
Oder das hier auch schon gefallene BC2...die PCler waren die bei weitem ersten welche die Zusatzmap durch aktives Spielen freigeschaltet haben..beachtliche Leistung für eine Kopiergeplagte Plattform.

Es Zählen natürlich noch einige andere Dinge in diese Diskussion mit ein, etwa die Käuferschicht...aufgrund unterschiedlicher Geschmäcker, muss sich ein Spiel nicht auf allen Plattformen gleich gut verkaufen..etc.

Das mit CoD oder BC sind nichts desto trotz nur Einzelbeispiele die wohl kaum den gesamten Markt wieder spiegeln müssen....wie der eine oder andere hier vielleicht merkt, es fehlt an aussagekräftigen Statistiken/Quelle.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2011)

Da stimme ich dir durchaus zu, und zwar mehr oder weniger in fast jedem Punkt. Allerdings ist das Ergebnis meiner Meinung nach ein falsches. Nehmen wir Black Ops mal als Beispiel (die Zahlen stimmen in etwa):


PC: 5.000.000 mal schwarz kopiert, 2.000.000 mal gekauft 
Xbox360: 1.000.000 mal schwarz kopiert, 10.000.000 mal gekauft 


Unabhängig von der geringeren Spielerzahl am PC ist das Verhältnis zwischen Raubkopierer und Käufer auf Konsole wesentlich besser für den Spielehersteller.

Klar, die meisten Entwickler streben Gewinnmaximierung an und bringen trotz des viel schlechteren Verhältnisses eine PC-Version (haben und nichthaben), dennoch ist der PC für sie höchstwahrscheinlich hauptsächlich deswegen von bedeutend geringerer Priorität. Natürlich gibts noch andere Misstände auf dem PC als nur die viele Raubkopiererei, die da z.B wären: mangelnde Bewerbung des PC's als Spieleplattform, keine Exklusivdeals, da sich für den PC keiner so richtig zuständig fühlt, zu hohe Systemanforderungen bzw zu teure Hardware und die DAUunfreundlichkeit, aber das spielt angesichts dieser "Kopiermentalität" auf dem PC, von der solche Zahlen im VERHÄLTNIS Zeugnis geben, eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Abgesehen von der Gewinnmaximierung gibt es noch andere Gründe, weswegen der PC trotz der vielen Raubkopierer mit vielen Spielen versorgt wird (die hab ich auch hier schonmal genannt): Microsoft steht neben der Xbox auch noch hinter dem PC (Stichwort: DirectX, Windows), Nvidia, AMD/ATI, Intel usw. stehen hinter dem PC und üben Einfluss aus, weil sie selbstverständlich davon profitieren. Es gibt im Gegensatz zu Konsolen keine Lizenzgebühren, Auflagen und Vorschriften. Und die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur macht den PC für einige Spielegenres konkurenzlos, da sie mit dem obligatorischen Gamepad der Konsolen nicht gut funktionieren.



> Kommen wir noch zu den Ports. Mich würde ja interessieren welche Titel du da anführen willst (ja es gibt sie keine Frage, betrifft aber weniger das Gro). Es sei übrigens nicht unerwähnt das sich die Entwickler mit einem PS3-Port meist ebenfalls recht schwer tun...es gibt genug Bsps denke ich.



Na ja, mit konkreten Beispielen tue ich mich in dem Punkt schwer, da ich mir sowas eher selten merke, aber im allgemeinen: beschränkte Grafikeinstellungen, nicht optimale Anpassung an Maus und Tastatur, grafische Aufwertungen (wenn überhaupt) nicht den Ressourcen eines aktuellen PC's entsprechend, exklusivdealunabhängige ausbleibende Veröffentlichungen diverser Spiele, nicht wenige Verspätungen... Das spricht schon Bände.

Edit:

Hier ist übrigens ne Liste mit den meistkopierten Spielen 2010. http://www.giga.de/usernews/0003070...m-meisten-raubkopierte-spiel-2010/page_2.html


----------



## Primer (26. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir Black Ops mal als Beispiel (die Zahlen stimmen in etwa):
> 
> PC: 5.000.000 mal schwarz kopiert, 2.000.000 mal gekauft
> Xbox360: 1.000.000 mal schwarz kopiert, 10.000.000 mal gekauft



 Hmm, selbst wenn man den Zahlen uneingeschränkt glauben mag, ist das aufgrund fehlender Informationen auch nicht so wirklich ein Indiz für das tatsächliche wirtschaftliche Problem.
Wer sagt das die 5Mio das Spiel wirklich gekauft hätten, man kann hier eben nichts nachweisen. Auch mir ist klar das man am PC (so wohl auch die landläufige Meinung) eine Schwarzkopie am einfachsten zum laufen bekommt. Nur, und das mag jetzt verwerflich klingen, kann genau DAS der Grund sein weswegen sich der Spieler mit dem PC vergnügt und hier gar extra viel Downloadet. Das macht ihn unterm Strich aber auch wirtschaftlich nicht attraktiver. Man könnte sicher den ein oder anderen davon abhalten zu diesem Mittel zu greifen aber ich glaube nicht daran das mehr als 30% investieren würden, wenn überhaupt. Diesen Prozentsatz würde auch ich gern in den Kassen bei den Publisher´n sehen, aber mehr als eine verkaufte Einheit beitragen kann ich nun mal nicht.
Selbst bei dem CoD Bsp wären es immer noch bei weitem mehr Xbox Spieler als PCler...würde am Endergebnis also nichts ändern.

Der PC fällt in diesem Punkt eben unter das Fluch/Segen Prinzip. Man hat seine (geliebte) Freiheit und ohne diese einzuschränken kann man das Kopieren auch nicht verhindern... da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Er wird für Schwarzkopierer immer die attraktivste Plattform darstellen.

Für mich macht den Hauptteil der Kopierer der wirtschaftlich eher schwächere "Schüler" aus. Ich habe den Funken Hoffnung noch nicht verloren und glaube daran, das Leute die ihr eigenes Geld verdienen (und damit wirtschaftlich attraktiv sind) auch entsprechend in Produkte investieren, auch (bzw. gerade) wenn sie um den Missstand von Produktpiraterie wissen. 

Das ist freilich meine/eine Theorie, die sich in Verbindung mit meinem vorherigen Post zu einem ganzen zusammenfügt, welche den Unterschied bei den Umsätzen zwischen Konsolen und dem PC als Spieleplattform nicht hauptsächlich bei den Schawarzkopierern sieht. Freilich kann ich das genauso schlecht belegen wie jemand mit entsprechenden Gegenargumenten, aber genau darum geht es mir ja, KEINER hat einen richtigen Überblick zur Situation.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Klar, die meisten Entwickler streben Gewinnmaximierung an und bringen trotz des viel schlechteren Verhältnisses eine PC-Version (haben und nichthaben), dennoch ist der PC für sie höchstwahrscheinlich hauptsächlich deswegen von bedeutend geringerer Priorität. Natürlich gibts noch andere Misstände auf dem PC als nur die viele Raubkopiererei, die da z.B wären: mangelnde Bewerbung des PC's als Spieleplattform, keine Exklusivdeals, da sich für den PC keiner so richtig zuständig fühlt, zu hohe Systemanforderungen bzw zu teure Hardware und die DAUunfreundlichkeit, aber das spielt angesichts dieser "Kopiermentalität" auf dem PC, von der solche Zahlen im VERHÄLTNIS Zeugnis geben, eine untergeordnete Rolle.



 Auch hier hat das ganze doch den Haken, das auch du die bereits oben erwähnte PC Verkäufe von CoD eigentlich nicht belegen kannst, schlicht weil es bis auf ein paar Pressemitteilungen einiger Publisher keine richtigen Zahlen von verkauften PC-Spielen gibt. Wobei bereits die Konsolenverkäufe (von zB vgchartz) meines Wissens lediglich Hochrechnungen sind, woher man die Quelldaten nimmt weis ich aber nicht(wers weiß..mich interessiert´s)
Auch gilt es erstmals in Erfahrung zu bringen ob es sich um verkaufte Einheiten handelt oder um an den Handel ausgelieferte.
Du kannst dich mit den Verhältnissen hier also gar doppelt vertun.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Gewinnmaximierung gibt es noch andere Gründe, weswegen der PC trotz der vielen Raubkopierer mit vielen Spielen versorgt wird (die hab ich auch hier schonmal genannt): Microsoft steht neben der Xbox auch noch hinter dem PC (Stichwort: DirectX, Windows), Nvidia, AMD/ATI, Intel usw. stehen hinter dem PC und üben Einfluss aus, weil sie selbstverständlich davon profitieren. Es gibt im Gegensatz zu Konsolen keine Lizenzgebühren, Auflagen und Vorschriften. Und die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur macht den PC für einige Spielegenres konkurenzlos, da sie mit dem obligatorischen Gamepad der Konsolen nicht gut funktionieren.



 Das MS den PC als Gamingplattform nicht fallen lässt glaube auch ich, wer sonst kauft sich als Privatanwender sonst alle paar Jahre ein neues Windows...gut einige müssen vielleicht, weil der Augenarzt bei Xp mittlerweile eine akute Augenkrebsgefahr ausspricht...aber der Wegfall könnte sich beim Verkauf durchaus bemerkbar machen. Was ich hier allerdings schade finde ist das man bei AMD/Nvidia nicht mal zusammenarbeitet, jeder kocht sein eigenes (nicht unbedingt) schlechtes Süppchen, eine Zusammenarbeit könnte aus Sicht der Optimierung aber für den PCler von großem Vorteil sein.
Hast du eigentlich einen Überblick wie gewichtig das Geschäft um die Spiel taugliche Hardware ist, ich wäre mal interessiert.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, mit konkreten Beispielen tue ich mich in dem Punkt schwer, da ich mir sowas eher selten merke, aber im allgemeinen: beschränkte Grafikeinstellungen, nicht optimale Anpassung an Maus und Tastatur, grafische Aufwertungen (wenn überhaupt) nicht den Ressourcen eines aktuellen PC's entsprechend, exklusivdealunabhängige ausbleibende Veröffentlichungen diverser Spiele, nicht wenige Verspätungen... Das spricht schon Bände.



 Letztendlich trägt die im Vergleich Umsatz schwächste Plattform zu einer niedrigen Priorität bei, keine Frage, nur sind daran mMn eben nicht allein die Kopierer schuld.
Mit fallen für die letzten Jahre, 2 schwere Fälle ein(RE4/GTA IV), sowie ein unschöner im Bereich M+T(Dead Space), aber das spricht nicht für den Markt, mal davon abgesehen das GTA IV auch auf den Konsolen ein technisch mangelhaftes und Ressourcen fressendes Spiel ist. Es gibt hier zwar keine ATI ähnliche Aussetzer, aber die Grafik war im gesamten auf beiden Systemen recht unsauber.
Ich persönlich kann im Moment bestens mit Konsolenports leben, wenn da der ein oder andere Titel dabei ist der auch mehr auf dem Kasten hat bin ich zufrieden. Und gerade dieses Jahr kommt ohnehin der wahrscheinlich beste MP Shooter seit 2005 auf den Markt...mit Priorität PC, das reicht mir in puncto PC Exklusiv auch zu.
Wirkliche Ausfälle machen Jährlich einen kleinen einstelligen Prozentsatz aus, zwar kann längst nicht jede PC Version mit massiven Verbesserungen glänzen, aber selbst ohne diese hat man noch genügend Vorteile. Denn zum einen gibts zwar kaum "High-End auslastende" Spiele, dafür kommt man mit einer günstigen 2XX/4XXGTX auch schon bei Full HD auf Frames von 60+...etwas das so gut wie kein Konsolenspiel bietet.

Darüber hinaus kann aber auch ich einige nützliche Links zum Thema beisteuern:
Etwa eine von Metacritic erstellte Übersicht aller(eher vieler) Spiel 2009...mit dem Ergebnis das der PC die meisten und im Schnitte knapp bestbewertetsten  Titel hervorgebracht hat...
http://features.metacritic.com/features/2009/the-best-games-of-2009/

Oder um das mal mit einigermaßen (weil das Line-up nicht 100% gleich ist ) Präservativen Zahlen zu stützen:
Der Umsatz von EA QTIII/2010
_System - Umsatzanteil (Vorjahreswert)_

Xbox 360: 27% (22%)
PS3: 24% (18%)
Wii: 4% (18%)
PS2: 5% (5%)
Mobile: 8% (6%)
PSP: 3% (3%)
NDS: 1% (3%)
PC: 25% (22%)
Electronic Arts (PC,Xbox,PS2,GC,NDS,PSP,PS3,360,Wii,GBA,iPhone,iPhone) - Weniger Umsatz & Verlust | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Unternehmen Spiel Electronic Arts

Halte ich für persönlich für gewichtiger als kurios erfasst Torrent´s.


----------



## widder0815 (27. Januar 2011)

hi ... ich bin hir doch richtig oder "Pc vs Konsole" 

hir mal ein einwurf zwecks Crysis2 , bei den vielen befürchtungen(ich auch) das crysis2 zu einen low Pc game ala CoD4 wird zwecks Konsolen Konvertierung ... versichert der Chef von Crytek , das Die Pc user eine aufgewertete bessere Crysis verson bekommen sollen
und wem haben wir das zu verdanken?( haltet euch fest) den Konsolen usern ... weil sie durch die Konsolen ein vieeel grösseres Budget haben und mehr gewinne einfahren ... haben sie mehr geld über , das sie in die PC aufwertung stecken können  danke euch Konsolitos

Quelle

Crysis 2 - PC-Besitzer »erhalten ein besseres Spiel« - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Januar 2011)

> Das ist freilich meine/eine Theorie, die sich in Verbindung mit meinem vorherigen Post zu einem ganzen zusammenfügt, welche den Unterschied bei den Umsätzen zwischen Konsolen und dem PC als Spieleplattform nicht hauptsächlich bei den Schawarzkopierern sieht.



Die Theorie kannst du natürlich haben. Das ist aber nicht die naheliegendste Theorie, sondern eine die sich auf das Terrain von Zweifeln und Spekulationen begibt, mehr Annahmen macht als nötig, nur um Raubkopierer als die offensichtlich Verantwortlichen zu entlasten. Hast du schonmal was von Ockhams Messer gehört? Ockhams Rasiermesser ? Wikipedia

Und wie gesagt:

_Zudem muss man sich fragen, warum Leute die dagegen argumentieren das Offensichtliche nicht akzeptieren wollen._

Ich kenne diese und andere Theorien auch schon von notorischen Raubkopierern, die natürlich befangen sind. Ich will damit nichts unterstellen und respektiere deine Theorie auch (logisch ist sie ja nicht falsch), nur annehmen tue ich sie nicht, da sie nicht die naheliegendste Theorie ist. Die naheliegendste ist die nach meinen Ausführungen auf der vorigen Seite.



> Auch hier hat das ganze doch den Haken, das auch du die bereits oben erwähnte PC Verkäufe von CoD eigentlich nicht belegen kannst, schlicht weil es bis auf ein paar Pressemitteilungen einiger Publisher keine richtigen Zahlen von verkauften PC-Spielen gibt. Wobei bereits die Konsolenverkäufe (von zB vgchartz) meines Wissens lediglich Hochrechnungen sind, woher man die Quelldaten nimmt weis ich aber nicht(wers weiß..mich interessiert´s)
> Auch gilt es erstmals in Erfahrung zu bringen ob es sich um verkaufte Einheiten handelt oder um an den Handel ausgelieferte.
> Du kannst dich mit den Verhältnissen hier also gar doppelt vertun.



Ich bediene aber die gleichen Quellen für PC und Konsole, ganz gleich ob das nun Zahlen illegaler Downloads oder Verkaufszahlen sind. Bei den Angaben von VGcharts hab ich die angegebenen Verkaufszahlen für den PC sogar noch verdoppelt, um die Verkäufe via Download zu erfassen, die am PC heute schon fast 50 % aller Verkäufe ausmachen. 

Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (PC) at gamrReview

Call of Duty: Black Ops Sales (Xbox360) at gamrReview

Du streust da Zweifel wo keine sein müssen.



> Letztendlich trägt die im Vergleich Umsatz schwächste Plattform zu einer niedrigen Priorität bei, keine Frage, nur sind daran mMn eben nicht allein die Kopierer schuld.



Da stimme ich dir völlig zu, aber doch eben imo hauptsächlich. Ich finde übrigens auch, dass der PC insgesamt gut bedient wird, allerdings könnte da auch generell deutlich mehr passieren. Jetzt schon wieder: kein DLC für PC. Dead Space 2 - »Severed«-DLC nur für die Konsolen - News bei GameStar.de

Dass der PC desöfteren benachteiligt oder vernachlässigt wird ist soweit auch allgemein bekannt und du stimmst mir da ja auch zu. Die Vernachlässigungen sind halt meist nicht so gravierend wie z.B. bei RE4. 



> System - Umsatzanteil (Vorjahreswert)
> Xbox 360: 27% (22%)
> PS3: 24% (18%)
> Wii: 4% (18%)
> ...



Dass der PC bei EA so gut abschneidet freut mich sehr. Leider kann man nicht sehen, welche Spiele dafür verantwortlich sind (hauptsächlich wohl die Sims 3, welches sich wie z.B. Starcraft 2 auf dem PC aussergewöhnlich gut verkauft).  Vergessen darf man auch nicht, dass EA am PC sehr viel via Download verkauft (für Konsole hingegen fast gar nichts) und mit einer verkauften Dowloadversion deutlich mehr Umsatz reinkommt als mit einer Retail-Version, da Zwischenhändler, Verpackungen usw ausgelasen werden. Die Verkaufszahlen sind bei den meisten Spielen unter Garantie schlechter als bei Konsole.


Edit:


widder0815

Dass die PC-Version viel besser aussehen wird ist aber schon länger bekannt. 

_
Cevat Yerli: the PC version of Crysis 2 will look far better than the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions._

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/989/989158p1.html (Interview, 1. Juni 2009)


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Januar 2011)

Er wollte doch nur danke sagen. 
Immerhin einer, bei Superwip warte ich ja immer noch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mich auch bedanken. Danke dafür, dass ich meinen PC bis zur neuen Konsolen-Gen. nicht mehr aufrüsten brauche


----------



## Primer (30. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> _Zudem muss man sich fragen, warum Leute die dagegen argumentieren das Offensichtliche nicht akzeptieren wollen._



Nun ich würde meinen wir belassen es dabei, ich kanns ja auch net unbedingt mit alzu viel untermauern, nur ich finde man sollte sich ohne gefestigte Fakten nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Gerade bei Videospielen und dem damit verbundenen "Killerspielen" bin ich recht vorsichtig geworden mit dem was einem von den Medien in den Mund gelegt wird und somit versuche ich das immer möglichst neutral zu sehen, sofern keine Klarheit herrscht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dass der PC bei EA so gut abschneidet freut mich sehr. Leider kann man nicht sehen, welche Spiele dafür verantwortlich sind (hauptsächlich wohl die Sims 3, welches sich wie z.B. Starcraft 2 auf dem PC aussergewöhnlich gut verkauft).  Vergessen darf man auch nicht, dass EA am PC sehr viel via Download verkauft (für Konsole hingegen fast gar nichts) und mit einer verkauften Dowloadversion deutlich mehr Umsatz reinkommt als mit einer Retail-Version, da Zwischenhändler, Verpackungen usw ausgelasen werden. Die Verkaufszahlen sind bei den meisten Spielen unter Garantie schlechter als bei Konsole.



Natürlich lässt sich bei den Zahlen nur ein Anhaltspunkt finden, jedoch hat auch die Konsolensparte bei EA (genauer EA Sports) sehr starke Titel wie Madden oder NBA (nunja zumindest aus Sicht der Verkaufszahlen) im Sortiment. Aber in der Tat hat EA einen Hang zum PC.


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Blizzard von den Milliardenumsätzen durch WoW 20% abtreten müsste, würden sie wohl immer noch ein deutlich profitableres Geschäft als 95% aller Mitbewerber machen. Das kann also wohl kaum ein Grund sein.


Warum auf der Konsole 20% abtreten, wenn man PC alles haben kann?
Da ist es einfacher, sicherer und billiger die Spieler einfach auf den PC zu locken

Kaum jemand ist wirklich nur Konsolenspieler, fast jeder hat einen halbwegs brauchbaren PC, die Mindestanforderungen von WoW sind nicht hoch, für den Anfang reicht ein besserer Pentium IV oder Athlon 64 Dinosaurier, eine dezitierte GraKa braucht man auch nicht...

Zumal eine Konsolenversion sowieso aus den genannten Gründen sicherlich unbeliebter wäre und einen -laufend- massiv höheren Entwicklungsaufwand bedeuten würde



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Aus Spieletechnischer Sicht überwiegen jedoch klar die Nachteile.
> 
> Wenn du mir sagen willst, dass man mit dem PC besser Musik hören oder Videos anschauen kann, stimme ich dir zu.
> Aber was Spiele angeht, ist der PC von vorne bis hinten unterlegen. Es gibt genau 2 Vorteile für den PC: Die Grafik und die Modifizierbarkeit. Erstere ist vielen aber egal (siehe Crysis-Debakel) und zweiteres wird von den vielen Daus überhaupt nicht verwendet! Viele PC-Spieler sind ja sogar zu unbedarft um die 3D-Settings zu verändern und wie bereits anderweitig erwähnt wurde, aktualisieren einige nichtmal ihre Treiber (davon kenne ich ebenfalls genügend Leute, teilweise sogar selbsternannte Hardcore-Gamer). Auf meiner Letzten LAN-Party haben es einige User nichtmal hinbekommen, ihr Windows ohne fremde Hilfe neu einzurichten.


Wo genau überwiegen jetzt aus Spieletechnischer Sicht die Nachteile? Meinst du schon wieder die Exklusiventwicklungen?

Crysis-Debakel? Wo war Crysis ein Debakel?
Meiner Meinung nach ist Crysis jedenfalls, auch unabhängig von der Grafik, der bis heute beste Singelplayer Egoshooter überhaupt...
...und ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg war es auch (was man von den Konsolen nicht behaupten kann)

Die Modifizierbarkeit ist auch ein Vorteil, den man keinesfalls unterschätzen sollte; denke nur etwa an die ganzen WC3 Mods; vor allem DotA und diverse Tower-Defense Spiele sind lägendär, das alles bekommt man praktisch gratis dazu...

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist dann natürlich noch die flexiblere Hardware, nicht nur deren (Grafik-)Rohleistung und Aufrüstbarkeit sondern auch die flexiblere Auswahl an Eingabegeräten; nicht nur Maus+Tastatur sind hier ein Vorteil auch etwa die Möglichkeit, die Controller der jeweils anderen Konsolen zu nutzen sowie auch exotische Spezialeingabegeräte wie etwa 3D Mäuse, umfangreiche Flugsimulator Cocpits oder Controller in Form von RC Fernsteuerungen für Modellflugsimulatoren (ja, gibt es, hier nur erwähnt, da vorher davon die Rede war und nein, ich hab keinen); auch die Ausgabe ist am PC flexibler, etwa mit der Möglichkeit mehrere Bildschirme zu nutzen (Grundsätzlich auf den Konsolen auch Möglich, wie diverse Demos beweisen, man benötigt dann aber mehrere Konsolen, allzu viele Spiele unterstützen das wohl auch nicht) und selbstverständlich 3D- man kann es mögen oder auch nicht, aber wenn man in stereo 3D spielen will ist man auf den PC angewiesen; zumindestens die PS3 ist zwar eingeschränkt 3D Tauglich werden (in entsprechenden Spielen) aber bis jetzt hat sich da noch nicht viel getan

Und wen interressieren schon die DAUs? Hier geht es darum, welche Konsole objektiv die beste ist -wenn hier jeder nur über irgendeine bestimmte Zielgruppe oder auch sich selber redet können wir nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommen- wie schon oft gesagt: ich bezweifle nicht, dass eine Konsole für gewisse DAUs unter Umständen durchaus die bessere (=einfachere) Wahl sein kann



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das wäre allerdings nicht unbedingt legal.


Da, wo ich herkomme schon. Man wird doch wohl mit seinen eigenen Sachen machen dürfen, was man will...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90% Headsetnutzer, die im Ingemevoicechat flamen? Welches Spiel?!! Am "schlimmsten" ist es erfahrungsgemäß in CoD, da trifft man aber auch nichtmal auf 10% der öffentlichen _Server_ auf _einen_ aktiven Voicechatnutzer



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja; schon schwer, solche "Kompromisse" einzugehen...
Und wenn man die Spiele nicht verkaufen will gibt es auch keine Probleme...
Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen; man hört, dass noch schlimmeres auf die PS3 zukommt... Dort gibt es dann aber keine solchen "Kompromisse" (ich nenne sie lieber Lösungen); wie so oft auf der Konsole ist man dem Hersteller auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert und hat einfach Pech gehabt



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Der Cell hat 7 CPU-Kerne bei 3,2GHz. Im Desktopbereich gibt es vergleichbare Prozessoren erst seit sehr sehr kurzer Zeit.


Das stimmt nur sehr eingeschränkt; man darf den Cell jedenfalls definitiv nicht mit einem, auf den ersten Blick vergleichbaren, modernen x86 CPU mit sechs+ Kernen und 3,2GHz+ vergleichen; von seiner theoretischen Rohleistung her kann er zwar in einigen Punkten selbst mit den aktuell schnellsten x86 CPUs mithalten, in anderen ist aber schon ein Core2 Duo wesentlich schneller; Crossplattformspiele belegen, dass er in der Praxis wohl maximal mit einem Core2 Quad vergleichbar wäre, den es zum PS3 Start bereits gab; hier kann man zwar argumentieren, dass die Leistung des Cell nicht voll ausgenutzt wird, aber was nützt schon ein schneller CPU, wenn man ihn sowieso nicht nutzt? Desweiteren limitieren auf der PS3 sowieso viel früher RAM und GPU (ich bin mir sicher, sowohl Sony als auch MS haben oft bereut nicht wenigstens doppelt so viel RAM eigebaut zu haben)



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser fragwürige Vergleich stammt auch nicht von mir...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das mag auf dem PC so sein, dass sich externe Programme durchgesetzt haben, auf Konsolen haben sich jedoch durchweg die Ingame-Funktionen durchgesetzt.


Ja, auf dem PC haben sich externe Programme etabliert... auf den Konsolen haben sie sich nicht etabliert... was sicherlich nicht unwesentlich daran liegt, dass sie dort garnicht existieren... 
Der Hauptnachteil für die Konsolenspieler wäre aber schlichtweg der, dass sie mit ihren PC spielenden Mitspielern nicht vernünftig kommunizieren könnten, wenn diese externe Programme nutzen; das würde ihre Ausgrenzung weiter fördern



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht hier aber auch nicht um deine oder meine Bekannten; du hast immerhin definitiv gemeint, ein durchschnittlicher Konsolenspieler käme mit einem alten < 3GHz Pentium IV/Athlon XP System oder einem lowest End ATOM Nettop aus da er die Möglichkeiten eines modernen PCs sowieso nicht nützen könnte; ich habe hier entgegnet, das man ein derartiges System schon mit einfachsten Officetätigkeiten an seine Grenzen treiben kann und das zumindestens ein aktueller Dualcore+ 2GiB RAM selbst für einen reinen Office PC die untere Grenze des sinnvollen ist; dagegen hast du hier nun mit deinen Bekannten, die angeblich nicht fähig sind Multitasking zu nutzen, argumentiert, wenn das nicht absolut aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen war kannst du damit nur die Konsolenspieler gemeint haben



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man sich mit etwas beschäftigt lernt man es besser kennen. Ich denke, der durchschnittliche PC Spieler kennt sich sehr viel besser mit dem PC aus als der durchschnittliche (reine) Konsolenspieler; Multitaskingängste sollte jedenfalls kein PC und schon garkein WoW Spieler besitzen, außer vielleicht sie sind berechtigt, weil er einen uralt PC hat, der tatsächlich nur eingeschränkt Multitaskingfähig ist (ich kenne Leute, die noch auf einer alten <3GHz P4 Mühle WoW spielen oder das zumindestens versuchen); freilich sind nicht alle PC Spieler automatisch so versiert, dass sie einen Hardwaredefekt erkennen und mit Bildfehlern in Zusammenhang bringen



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nö, er müsste sich seine Arbeit nur entsprechend einteilen. Webseiten nach und nach abarbeiten anstatt 100 gleichzeitig offen zu haben ist wesentlich effektiver, da man sich ohnehin nicht auf alle gleichzeitig konzentrieren könnte und im endeffekt mehr damit beschäftigt ist, den richtigen Tab zu finden als sich wirklich um die Informationsbeschaffung zu kümmern.


 
Das Handout in Word und die Folien in Power Point paralell zu bearbeiten ist zweifelsfrei effektiver, da ja auch beide die das gleiche Thema paralell behandeln; macht man beides getrennt voneinander hat man schon fast die doppelte Arbeit

Oft wird man auch zu einem Thema mehrere Quellen paralell verwenden, schon wird auch die paralelle Nutzung mehrerer Webseiten (Quellen) gleichzeitig sinnvoll



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ja, bei Youtube gibt es ja auch nur ausschließlich erstklassiges HD-Material. Und wenn überhaupt könnte Maxi einfach sein Netbook mitnehmen und bräuchte das Video überhaupt nicht zu konvertieren.


 
Auch das Konvertieren von SD Material kann mit einem derart schwachen System ewig dauern, will Maxi das Video gegebenenfalls etwas zusammenschneiden, damit er dann nicht unproffessionell herumspulen muss hat er mit einem solchen System erst recht Probleme...

Du hast auch nie von einem Netbook gesprochen; selbst ein lowest- end Netbook mit x86 CPU und Windows kostet 230€+, deine Ursürüngliche Aussage war immerhin:



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Man kann ebensogut einen Uralt-PC von Ebay für 40€ nehmen.


 
Das Maximum was man in der Bucht für 40€ bekommt ist ein gebrauchtes > 3GHz P4/ Athlon XP System, will man ein Notebook bekommt man maximal ein > 1GHz P3 System..viel Spaß damit! 

Damit kommen wir auch wieder zur Grundüberlegung zurück: einen PC braucht man sowieso; wenn man nun das Geld, das eine Konsole kostet zusätzlich in den obligatorischen PC investiert bekommt man schon einen durchaus spieletauglichen PC.

Netbook 230€+ PS3 280€= 510€; dafür bekommt man auf jeden Fall schon einen durchaus spieletauglichen PC, oder, wenn man mobil bleiben will sogar bereits ein grenz-Spieletaugliches Notebook

Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass ein lowest- end Netbook auch für die reine Office Nutzung nicht ganz das wahre ist. dann verschiebt sich das noch weiter zu Gunsten des PC



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die ganze Zeit bietest du für die vielen Unzulänglichkeiten des PCs Kompromisse an aber hier fährst du eine ganz andere Schiene, wie es dir gerade passt, was?


 
Wie schon angeschnitten: Ich biete keine faulen Kompromisse an sondern nachhaltige Lösungen.

Beispiele für einen faulen Kompromiss:
Einen Uralt PC oder Nettop als einzigen Office PC verwenden:
-> man muss sich nun die ganze Zeit mit dem schwachen System herumquälen

Beispiele für eine Lösung:
Für jedes STEAM- Spiel einen eigenen Account nutzen
-> ist der neue Account erstmal erstellt sollte man nie wieder Probleme damit haben; eine nachhaltige Lösung



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und nach wie vor ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck von Konsolen, damit Presentationen zu erstellen! Also zurück zum Thema.


 
Darum geht es auch garnicht, sondern eben darum, dass sowieso jeder einen office PC braucht, und dass man einen solchen für einen Aufpreis in der Größenordnung der Kosten einer Konsole durchaus spieletauglich machen kann, wodurch der finanzielle Vorteil der Konsolen schwindet



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn schon: wie gesagt: je mehr man bereit ist, in einen PC zu investieren (Zeit und Geld) desto großer werden seine Vorteile- daher ist er klar die bessere Enthusiastenplattform

Das Karli der Casual, der im Schnitt zwei mal pro Woche Liberty City unsicher macht nicht unbedingt von diesem Vorteil profitiert ist klar, trotzdem bleibt das ein nicht unwesentlicher Vorteil des PC

Auch bei der angesprochenen reinen Office Arbeit kann man erfahrungsgemäß enorm von zwei Bildschirmen Profitieren



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die erste Version der XBox 360 und bis heute die Wii haben keinen digitalen Bildausgang...

Für die PS3 benötigt man ein HDCP Taugliches Gerät, das ist zwar mehr oder weniger Standard, aber vor allem bei alten Geräten gibt es doch das ein oder andere ohne HDCP

Will man stereo 3D (abgesehen von der PS3 in schätzungsweise 2 uninterressanten Spielen; hier ist der PC soch viel weiter) Nutzen oder höhere Auflösungen (spätestens höhere Auflösungen als Full HD) ist man sowieso auf den PC angewiesen.

Natürlich kann die verwendung exotischer Hardware Probleme machen, sei es jetzt ein Uraltcontroller, der Versuch mit Lenkrad WoW zu spielen, stereo 3D in einem Spiel, das nie dafür vorgesehen war oder eine Onboardgrafik in einem Notebook; die meisten Probleme dieser Art kann man aber in der Praxis mehr oder weniger leicht lösen und sie treten sowieso in Situationen auf, die auf der Konsole garnicht erst möglich gewesen wären

Fehlerfrei sind auch Konsolenspiele bei weitem nicht immer und die allermeisten Fehler entstehen auch nicht durch die flexiblere Hardware

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn ein Spiel Anfangs Probleme mit bestimmten durchaus aktuellen Hardwarekonfigurationen hat aber solche Probleme sind eher die Ausnahme als die Regel



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> In der Argumentation fliegst du umher wie ein unverschlossener und mit Helium gefüllter Balon. Enthusiasten warten aber ungern 10Wochen. Die wollen immer gern sofort das neusste vom neuen Spielen. Auf Konsolen kann man hier fast immer unbedacht zugreifen.


 
Wer hat da nochmal mit Gebrauchtspielen und UK Importen gegen die höheren Preise von Konsolenspielen argumentiert?

Beides ist nicht nur auch am PC möglich sondern verzögert den Erhalt der Spiele ebenfalls wesentlich



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> GT5 ist jedoch das einzige Game, bei welchem mir bisher Software-Bugs bisher förmlich ins Auge springen, wobei keiner dieser Fehler glücklicher Weise gameplayrelevant ist.


 
Hier mal eine Bugliste von CoD: Black Ops auf der XBox 360 zum Start; auf der PC Version lief abgesehen von Performanceproblemen auf einigen Systemen im Wesentlichen alles glatt...

•Das Party-System funktioniert nicht korrekt und verhindert das Einladen von Freunden

•Kills werden in der Rangliste nicht richtig erfasst

•Framerate-Probleme

•Fehlerhafter Theater-Modus

•Probleme mit dem Respawn-Feature

•Häufige Abstürze oder “Freezes”

•Option “Gruppe verlassen” fehlerhaft

•Lokale Suche funktioniert nicht korrekt

•Headsets werden in der Lobby nicht angezeigt

•Unkontrollierte Verbindungsabbrüche nach Spielende (Online)



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die waren früher noch die Regel, bevor sich das Internet massenhaft durchgesetzt hat. Schließlich hatte damals auch kaum einer überhaupt die Möglichkeit, entsprechende Updates überhaupt herunter zu laden. Für CnC - Tiberium Sun gab es afaik nicht einen Patch, bei Alarmstufe Rot 2 hat es dann aber so langsam Updates gehagelt.


 
Wie gesagt: wer bugfrei spielen will sollte eben ein paar Wochen warten; Spiele werden heute vermutlich einfach früher veröffentlicht und dann praktisch im Betrieb getestet, eben da man sie ja einfach patchen kann

Früher wurde ein Spiel eben 10 Wochen länger getestet, heute muss man eben 4 oder 5 Wochen ab Release warten, bis es bugfrei ist

Es gab dabei aber auch schon Ende der 1990er viele Spiele mit einigen Patches und natürlich auch Bugs

Diablo (1996) hat etwa bekanntlich mehrere Patches erhalten und ist kaum negativ in Erinnerung geblieben, wesentlich früher war es durch die geringere Verbreitung des Internets schlicht nicht möglich ein Spiel zu patchen, auch wenn es noch so verbugged war, was sicherlich durchaus vorgekommen ist



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wen stört es schon, ob die Hardware, die man kauft, subventioniert ist?


Es ist ja nicht so, als würde der Durchschnittsuser die Subventionen nicht brav zurückzahlen

Wenn sich jemand eine PS3 zum Release als Blu-Ray Player gekauft hat und sed dem vielleicht noch höchstens das ein oder andere Gebrauchtspiel besorgt hat kann ihm das natürlich wirklich egal sein aber das trifft sicher nicht auf die Masse der Spieler zu



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Unterschiede in den Preisen von damals zu heute bemerkt. Und wer auf dem deutschen Markt kauft, handelt ohnehin unklug. Bei Amazon UK bekommt man Spiele häufig um einiges billiger.


 
Heute kosten neue PS3 Spiele vielleicht 60€, damals haben sie eher 70€ gekostet, was zum Teil auch an den Rohlingen lag

Und zu den UK Importen: da muss man erst recht einige Tage länger warten, bekommt oft keine deutsche Version, die Preise schwanken mit dem Wechselkurs; zu guter letzt kann man auf diese Methode wie gesagt auch bei PC Spielen zurückgreifen...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit Mühe und Not gleichwertig?

Wie gesagt:

• schlechtestenfalls gleiches Gameplay
• in aller Regel bessere bis sehr viel bessere Grafik
• Flexiblere Nutzbarkeit -auch innerhalb von Spielen- mit Mods und nützlichen Hintergrundprogrammen
• Flexiblere Hardware, nicht zuletzt bei Ein- und Ausgabegeräten

Alle nachhaltigen Nachteile, die es am PC eventuell gibt entstehen durch schlecht portierte Crossplattformspiele oder Bugs, die aber früher oder später fast immer behoben werden, wenn nicht vom Hersteller dann durch die Community durch Mods



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Zumindest Dinge wie AA und AF müssen an die jeweiligen Hersteller angepasst werden. Siehe z.B. den Schlagabtausch um UE3-Games, weil auf AMD-Grakas kein AA funktionierte.


 
Ja, AA muss an den jeweiligen Treiber Hersteller angepasst werden, zumindestens klassisches MSAA

Aber AA ist eher ein wunder Punkt auf den Konsolen...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und wie gesagt: warum sollte man der PC Version die DX9- Variante vorenthalten, wenn diese für die Konsolen sowieso entwickelt werden muss?
> ...


 
Durch das weglassen eines alternativen Renderpfades, egal ob Open GL, oder eine alternative, ältere DirectX Version kann man die Leistung nicht verbessern sondern höchstens etwas Speicherplatz sparen, was aber in der Regel komplett irrelevant sein dürfte; die Renderpfade sind ja _alternativ_



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nö, sogar ein Netbook oder andere vergleichbare Hardware dürfte dafür ausreichend sein. Schließlich wird ja nur der LAN-Traffik der Konsole auf einen Internet-Server umgelenkt.


 
Prinzipiell schon; ich dachte anfangs, der würde dann als Spielserver fungieren

Aber es gibt noch ein anderes Problem: ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es, etwa auf der alten XBox in irgendwelchen anderen Spielen als Halo (2) noch genug Spieler gibt um eine Auswahl an halbwegs vollen, brauchbaren rnd Servern zu haben...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Spielspaß sieht für mich anders aus.
> ...
> Meine PSP verstaubt nicht umsonst wegen dem kleinen Bildschirm.


 
Okay, du willst vielleicht nicht mobil spielen; ich schon, und ich denke, ich bin nicht der einzige...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein Tisch ist schnell gefunden und auch mit einem Laptop kann man Controller nutzen, es gibt ja auch einige Spiele, die sich effektiv nur mit der Tastatur steuern lassen; es gibt sogar faltbare Notebookcontroller mit Analogstick...

Und den Bildschirm müsstest du bei der PS3 Variante ebenfalls irgendwo abstellen oder ablegen

Die Mobilität wäre bei der PS3 Variante auch weit schlechter; einerseits wäre man an einen relativ großen Rucksack gebunden, ein wechsel zu einem anderen Rucksack wäre ein umständlicher Umbau, aber damit kann man noch leben, wenn man eben immer den selben Rucksack verwendet, Laptopnutzer verwenden auch meist die selbe Tasche oder den selben Rucksack

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist das Gewicht: die PS3 Slim wieg 3,2kg, dazu kommen noch mindestens ~2kg+ für den Bildschirm samt Netzteil (vor allem wenn du 11,6 Zoll als unnutzbar klein empfindest); selbst 17 Zoll Laptops gibt es mit weniger als 3kg inkl. Netzteil, aber auch damit könnte man prinzipiell noch leben 

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist die Stromversorgung; in Zügen etwa ist die Stromversorgung relativ instabil und wird häufig für einige Minuten unterbrochen; selbst ein 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook kann sich mit seinem rudimentären Akku über solche Unterbrechungen hinwegretten oder ermöglicht zumindestens noch ein geordnetes Speichern und herunterfahren; die Konsole stürzt in so einer Situation einfach ab... die Lösung wäre auch hier ein Akku, aber den zu integrieren wäre ein relativ großer Aufwand und würde abermals ein erhebliches Mehgewicht bedeuten

-> Alles in allem durchaus machbar aber eine teure Bastellösung, die bestenfalls eine wenig praktikable Alternative zu 17 Zoll+ Desktop Replacement Notebooks sein kann

Hier glänzt mal ausnahmsweise der PC auch mit Einfachheit, wobei er gleichzeitig fast all seine anderen Vorteile behält, nur die Hardwareflexibilität und verfügbare Spitzenleistung sinkt ein wenig



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun? Abgesehen davon bin ich sicher kein AMD Fanboy, aktuell habe ich sowohl in meinem Desktop PC als auch in meinem Notebook und meinem UMPC einen Intel CPU und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht gering, dass auch in meinem nächsten PC ein Intel CPU steckt

Wirfst du mir jetzt vor, dass ich, wenn jemand für sagen wir 500€ einen PC will, ich ihm nicht gleich rate 500€ draufzulegen und sich einen Core i7 zu holen?

Oder wirfst du mir vor, dass ich nicht jedem, der ein Budged Gaming System sucht zu einer Konsole rate?

Ich habe aber schon sehr oft Leute etwa vom Kauf eines Netbooks abgeraten und ihnen eher den Kauf eines leistungsfähigeren Subnotebooks nahegelegt oder High-End PC Projekte (Stichwort: i7 980XE) "verteidigt"

Ich bin jedenfalls bereit viel Geld in _eine Spieleplattform_ zu investieren, und ich bin nicht der Einzige; hier ist der PC klar die bessere Wahl

Ab einer Hardwareinvestition von spätestens 400€ ist ein PC, ab ~600€ ein Notebook meiner Meinung nach allen aktuellen Konsolen prinzipiell überlegen, mit der zunehmenden Weiterentwicklung der PCs sinkt diese Grenze immer weiter nach unten, je mehr man bereit ist zu investieren, desto größer werden die Vorteile des PC



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Spiele sind auf den Konsolen vielleicht tendentiell etwas weniger _fehlerhaft_, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass dort keine _Probleme_ auftreten...

Beispiel:
Problem: Das Uraltspiel XY läuft nicht!
Lösung am PC: Spätestens ein alternatives Betriebssystem sollte hier Abhilfe schaffen
Lösung auf der Konsole: Pech gehabt, gibts nicht



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht, BF2142 unter Vista oder Win7 online zum Laufen zu bekommen? Punk-Buster-Problemen sei dank, kann ich das Game praktisch wegschmeißen. PB-Updates und Win-Reinstall zum Trotz funktioniert das Game nach wie vor nicht online.


 
Ich habe aber auch noch nie von Problemen in dem Zusammenhang gehört, ich habe BF:2142 aber auch nicht...

Das Problem sollte aber lösbar sein

FIXED: Battlefield 2142: Punkbuster nach Installation von Win7 - Battlefield Forum

Wenn nicht hilft spätestens ein alternatives Betriebssystem oder das Spielen auf Servern ohne PB



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gerade in Egoshootern zählen durchaus oft Millisekunden, das darf man nicht überschätzen... vor allem geht es hier ja aber auch um eine präzise Bewegung, nicht um eine effektive Reaktionszeit, durch das Funktionsprinzip eines Analogsticks wird ja die Position des Analogsticks in eine Geschwindigkeit übertragen, mit der man sich bewegt, da man sich dann noch für Millisekunden ungewollt weiterbewegt hat das direkte Auswirkungen auf die Präzession, da sind Millisekunden auf einem gewissen Niveau sicher nicht zu vernachlässigen



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Im Falle von Platzproblemen auf dem Schreibtisch und wenn die Maus ans Ende des Pads gelangt, muss man sie allerdings schon loslassen. Nicht jeder hat einen 10m² Schreibtisch.


 
Ich kann mich Egoshooter mit meiner Mausempfindlichkeit bei einer Bewegung der Maus von links nach rechts etwa 8 mal im Kreis drehen, das sollte in jeder Situation ausreichen- mein Mauspad ist auch nur 18x22cm groß... und das man, wenn man mit einer geringeren Mausempfindlichkeit spielt, ein größeres Pad verwenden sollte ist ein alter Hut



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Sprichst du mal wieder aus Erfahrung?


 
Nicht wirklich, da ich mit der Maus sicher sehr viel besser bin als mit einem Gamepad, aber es sollte klar sein, dass es einfacher und schneller möglich sein sollte, mit einer Maus _stehenzubleiben_ als einen Analogstick _aktiv zurückzubewegen_- und das einfaches loslassen nicht ganz das Wahre ist sollte mittlerweile klar sein



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann lässt man ihn halt nicht los sondern lernt es, Bewegungen gleitend ineinander übergehen zu lassen. Rennspiele sind dafür imo ein gutes Training.


 
Ich will nicht sagen, dass es unmöglich ist, aber es ist sicher sehr viel schwerer als mit einer Maus und man wird nie so gut werden...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Für einen Controller muss ich mich nicht die ganze Zeit am Schreibtisch festnageln lassen, da man einen Controller völlig nach Belieben in der Luft halten kann.


 
Einen Tisch hat man schnell zur Verfügung, für eine Tastatur braucht man auch überhaupt keine richtige Unterlage- und bei Bedarf kann man am PC immernoch ein Gamepad verwenden



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem Schreibtisch gerade mal ein Pad mit 20cm Durchmesser, und das hängt schon über die Tischkante rüber. Laut meinem Mietvertrag darf ich den Schreibtisch jedoch nicht einfach so rausschmeißen, da er zur Wohnung dazugehört.


 
Was hast du bitte für einen Schreibtisch?! Tastatur ~50cm+ 20cm (?!) Mauspad = 70cm?! Das ist ja kein Schreibtisch... Ich würde versuchen mit einer schmaleren Tastatur (ohne Numblock) oder einem "Gameboard" wie dem Belkin n52te Nostromo oder dem Logitech G13 Platz zugunsten des Mousepads zu sparen

Eine andere Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre es, einfach eine größere Tischplatte auf den Schreibtisch draufzu_legen_, stabilisieren könntest du die Platte (anschrauben wird ja wohl kaum drinnen sein) etwa einfach, indem du eine Antirutschfolie dazwischenlegst, das Gewicht des Monitors sollte das ganze vollends stabilisieren, 10cm auf jeder Seite sollten locker drinnen sein ohne das das ganze wackelig wird

Na ja... mit meinem 2m breiten Ikea GALANT hab ich solche Probleme nicht...



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal genauer erklären. Ich sehe das nämlich nicht so.


 
Ich habe noch etwas darüber nachgedacht und muss dir wohl recht geben; trotzdem ist einem Maus am Ende präziser



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und bei einer Maus kämpfst du gegen die Reibung und den Druckwiderstand der Tasten an. Argument = 0.


 
Der Druckwiderstand ist ja wohl lächerlich, vor allem, da es sich dabei um eine Digitale Bewegung handelt, das ist etwa komplett anderes; die Reibung macht die Bewegung nicht unpräziser sondern bremst sie eher aber auch auf einem vernachlässigbarem Niveau, durch spezielle Mausfüße "Skatez", Mauspads und Gleitsprays kann man die Reibung auch weiter reduzieren

Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass man gegen einen Widerstand ankämpfen muss, sondern darum, dass man weniger präzise ist, wenn man nicht nur die Bewegung koordinieren sondern auch noch die Rückstellkraft ausgleichen muss



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nein, ich will damit ausdrücken, dass man es wirklich nicht braucht; bei den allermeisten Egoshootern ist derart präzise Bewegungskotrolle einfach unnötig- selbst bei Rennspielen, wo das viel wichtiger ist, kommt man noch einigermaßen gut mit einer Tastatur zurecht, wenn das wirklich so wichtig wäre hätten sich auch im E-Sports bereich diesbezügliche Analoge Eingabemethoden -die es, wie gesagt, gib- längst als Standard durchgesetzt



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Also gibt es dann: Langsam, Normal und Sprint? Nicht gerade eine tolle Abstufung.


 
Besser als garkeine; wenn das nicht reicht kann man immernoch zu einer genannten Hardwarelösung greifen



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ähnlich sahen Runden gegen meinen besten Kumpel zu PS2 Zeiten in Agent im Kreuzfeuer (PS2) auch aus. Als wir das in einem Internetcaffee gespielt haben, mussten einige Leute sich angestrengt die Augen reiben. Damals war ich allerdings auch noch fast ein 24/7 PS2-Zocker, bis ich sie irgendwann verkauft hab.


 
Hast du ein Video davon?

Ich glaub dir zwar gerne, aber deine dunkle Errinnerung an eine mehr oder weniger glorreiche PS2 Vergangenheit sind so oder so keine wirklich gute Referenz



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anders ja, aber auch schwerer zu imitieren?



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Verlink doch mal ein paar.


 
"EagleEye Adapter" von Penguin United: Kabelgebunden, ermöglicht den Anschluss von PC Mäusen und Tastaturen:
Eagle Eye Converter PS3 Playstation 3

split fish "FragFX Shark": Kabellose Maus- Controller Kombination, der beiliegende Bluetooth Stick ist soweit ich weiß nir für die PC Version
SplitFish - GameWare - Elevate Your Gameplay - FragFX Shark für die Playstation 3, PC und MAC

split fish "FragFX V2 SE": Kabelgebundene Maus- Controller Kombination
SplitFish - GameWare - Elevate Your Gameplay - Deutschland - FragFX V2 Controller

TUACT "AIMON PS": Kabellose Maus- Controller Kombination
Aimon PS 

Den Kabellosen liegt jeweils ein USB- Funkstick bei, ob dieser nur für dem Betrieb am PC gedacht ist weiß ich nicht

Man kann von allen auch die Firmware nachträglich über einen PC Updaten, vermutlich auch eine Maßnahme um sich an neuere Konsolenfirmware, die die Controller eventuell verbieten soll anzupassen



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Den Rest schreib ich später weiter.


 
her damit, da fehlt noch einiges...

Oder hast du vielleicht garkeine Antwort... zumindestens keine, die dich zufriedenstellt?



blaidd schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja phantasielos, aber wenn ich die Argumente jetzt mal so zusammenfasse, fällt mir da nicht allzuviel anderes ein. In meinen Augen spricht das alles eher FÜR eine Neuentwicklung. Ein paar Milliarden fliegen bei beiden Unternehmen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sowieso irgendwo zwecks Investitonen rum.
> Kinect und Move sind meiner Meinung ganz normale Evolution. Wie der Analogstick, kabellose Kontroller, Festplatte, Onlinegaming oder mehr als ein A und B Button. Das Xbox-Pad ist auch nicht ohne Grund dem PS-Pad sehr ähnlich. Würde mich eher verwundern, wenn Bewegungssteuerung bei der nächsten Generation nicht nativ unterstützt würde....
> 
> Zu dem finanziellen Aspekt: Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus und bewege mich daher recht ungern auf diesem Pflaster...
> Selbst wenn für die Unternehmen ein +/- Null Geschäft am Ende herrauskommt: wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist Umsatz auch noch ein relativ wichtiger Aspekt in der Wirtschaft. Den gesamten Konsolenmarkt einfach wegfallen zu lassen dürfte kaum im Sinne der Aktionäre sein.


 
Wer astronomische Umsätze mit kleinem Gewinn will geht zur Bank...
Sicherlich ist es für die Spielepublisher nicht unbedingt begrüßenswert, wenn keine neuen Konsolen kommen aber die haben da nichts mitzureden; auf der anderen Seite stehen ja auch große Firmen wie Intel, AMD oder nVidia aber auch die gesamte übrige PC Idustrie, die den PC als einzige Spieleplattform sehen wollen (AMD und nVidia stellen zwar Grafikchips für die Konsolen her, profitieren jedoch sicherlich mehr von dem Verkauf der Teile für einen potenten Gaming PC... nVidia unterstützt bekannterweise auch aktiv PC exklusive Entwicklungen); mit dem Untergang der Konsolen würde auch der Spielemarkt nicht zusammenbrechen; er würde sich teilweise auf den PC verlagern, die Konsolen würden aber grundsätzlich auch noch sehr lange überleben, wie gut das möglich ist zeigt ja etwa die Wii, deren Hardwareleistung nicht weit über der XBox 1 und der PS2 ist- dann aber weniger mit Crossplattformspielen sondern mit Stark angepassten Ablegern von PC Spielen oder Eigenentwicklungen

Ein weiteres Argument gegen das baldige Erscheinen einer neuen Konsolengeneration -bei gleichzeitigem Niedergang der aktuellen Generation- sind die Streamingklienten; potente Gaming PCs können sie zwar durch die Latenz, und die mangelnde Auflösung nicht so schnell ersetzen, sie könnten aber potentiell klassische Konsolen weitgehend verdrängen; niemand weiß, wie sich das in Zukunft entwickeln wird, ein Hersteller, der in näherer Zukunft eine neue Konsole auf den Markt bringt ist aber der Gefahr ausgesetzt, dass die neue Konsole schon nach kürzester Zeit von den Streamingklienten verdrängt wird

Trotzdem deuten jüngste Gerüchte auf eine neue Konsolengeneration schon 2013 hin... mal sehen was daraus wird... ich glaube ja nach wie vor nicht wirklich daran, aber wer weiß?

Wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen kann es aber auch gut sein, dass sie eher auf billige Produktion getrimmt sind als darauf, leistungsmäßig mit aktuellen High-End PCs mithalten zu können



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die Xbox 360 war zu Anfang hardwaretechnisch zum Teil fehlerhaft (ROD), auch die PS3 wartete mit einem ähnlichen Problem auf (YLOD). Alles ist heute schon längst Geschichte, aber man merkt schon länger wie sehr du mit deinem nebulösen Wissen hinterher hinkst.


 
Hab ich behauptet, dass das ein Problem für die Konsolen_spieler_ ist?
Das ist ein Problem für Sony und Microsoft, die hunderte Millionen mit der RMA verloren haben...



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Low-End NB und Office PCs auf Konsolenniveau?


 
Ich spreche auch nicht von der Gegenwart... schau dir etwa AMD Fusion an; die zweite Fusion Generation, die 2012 erscheinen soll, sollte bereits locker, auch bei den Low- End Modellen, mit den Aktuellen Konsolen mithalten können



we3dm4n schrieb:


> veraltete Titel wie GTA4 und BFBC2


Nenn mir einen Konsolentitel mit komplexerer Physik anstatt herumzuflamen





we3dm4n schrieb:


> Für dich ist Spielphysik = Gameplay?


Die Physik kann ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil des Gameplays sein, auch auf enorm komplexem Niveau, GTA:IV ist etwa ein Paradebeispiel dafür; es scheint den aktuellen Konsolen aber auch schon ihre Grenzen aufzuzeigen...



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich kann mir perfekt vorstellen, wie du nächtelang vor dem Monitor hockst und die ach so tolle Grafik und Physik bestaunst - Spielspaß scheint das für dich zu sein


 
mimimi

Erzähl mir nichts von schlechter Physik und Spielen, die trotzdem Spaß machen; 50%+ meiner Spielzeit spiele ich WoW, da gibts nichtmal eine Fallbeschleunigung sondern nur eine lineare Fallgeschwindigkeit... das konnte schon Quake besser

Trotzdem: realistischere Spiele wie Egoshooter und Action RPGs können stark von komplexerer und realistischerer Physik profitieren (v.A. dynamische und voll Zerstörbare Umgebung)

Kein einziges aktuelles Spiel erreicht hier auch nur ansatzweise die Grenzen des möglichen oder Sinnvollen- hier begrenzt die Rechenleistung (nicht zuletzt die der Konsolen, bei Crossplattformspielen...)



muertel schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sicher gleich wieder das Gejammere losgehen von wegen Konsolengrafik etc... wenn ich mir das erste Crysis anschaue wäre ich froh, wenn Crytek mal am Gameplay rumgebastelt hat und nicht nur an der Grafik - das Game war schnarchlangweilig!! Klar, die Szene am Anfang, wo das erste Mal die Sonne aufgeht sieht absolut geil aus - immer noch.... dennoch ist das Spiel sonst der so ziemlich langweiligste Shooter, den ich damals gespielt habe. Der hochgelobte Nanosuite erweckte eigentlich nur den Anschein, eine Runde Unreal Tournament zu zocken - da gibs auch solche Powerups


 
Ich persönlich halte Crysis für den besten Singelplayershoter überhaupt bisher.

Das Gameplay ist auch enorm komplex und Innovativ; den Nanosuite kann man auch nur sehr eingeschränkt mit Powerups vergleichen, da man diese nicht beliebig steuern kann, auch das Waffensystem ist bei Crysis herrlich komplex, dazu kommt auch noch die Physik, die zu den besten zählt

Die Story könnte besser sein aber ich finde sie nicht schlecht... und wer weiß, vielleicht wird sie sogar noch von Uwe Boll verfilmt



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Raubkopien auf Konsolen ist weitaus geringer als die der PC-Spiele, gerade weil es nicht so leicht ist wie mit dem PC.


 
Genau; man kann es nicht oft genug betonen, das ist auch die einzige wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung der Konsolen; die Konsolen sind DRM Plattformen

Geschäftsmodell: Die Konsolen schützen durch ihr geschlossenes System vor Raubkopien, dafür teilen die Publisher ihre Einnahmen mit den Konsolenherstellern...



primerp12 schrieb:


> @Finanzen alla MS
> Is schon interessant was das für ein offenbares Verlustgeschäft das ist, ABER wenn sich ein solch riesiger Konzern an die Sache heranwagt muss das doch einen Grund haben...einen Grund den wir nicht kennen und mangels überblicke der Gesamtsituation auch kaum beurteilen können. Das schließlich kann nur MS allein und auch ich sehe keine Anzeichen dafür dass es keine nächste Konsolengeneration geben wird.


 
Der Fall ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich klar: die XBox 1 war der mehr oder weniger planlose Versuch von Microsoft auch eine Konsole herauszubringen, für ihren wirtschaftlichen Fehlschlag wurde die Konkurrenz durch PS2 verantwortlich gemacht; das wollte man man mit der XBox 360 ausmerzen, daher ist sie auch so schnell nach der XBox auf den Markt gekommen (und daher ist die XBox auch so schnell wieder vom Markt verschwunden), man ist hier voll auf Konfrontationskurs mit Sony gegangen; man hat alles darangesetzt um von der Hardware her möglichst ebenbürtig aber billiger zu sein und vor allem früher auf den Markt zu kommen- und es hat funktioniert: die XBox 360 wurde, vor allem Anfangs aber auch insgesamt deutlich öfter verkauft als die PS3...

... für einen Wirtschaftlichen Erfolg hat aber auch das nicht gereicht; die Subventionen kamen nicht effektiv genug wieder herein, die Verkaufszahlen waren mittelfristig doch geringer als erwartet und Hardwareprobleme der ersten Generation führten zu Massen- RMA und damit zu enormen, unerwarteten Folgekosten

Nun versuchte Microsoft an das Erfolgsprinzip -innovative Eingabegeräte- der einzigen aktuellen, wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen Konsole anzuknüpfen: der Wii

Das Ergebnis kennen wir als Kinect.

Wie es in Zukunft weitergeht bleibt abzuwarten



primerp12 schrieb:


> Das MS den PC als Gamingplattform nicht fallen lässt glaube auch ich, wer sonst kauft sich als Privatanwender sonst alle paar Jahre ein neues Windows...


 
Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt; Microsoft sollte sich hüten, den PC als Spieleplattform fallen zu lassen, Spiele sind dank DirectX eines der wichtigsten Argumente für die Verwendung von Windows und haben sicher nicht unwesentlich zu dessen enormer Verbreitung beigetragen...


----------



## relgeitz (2. Februar 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Oder um das mal mit einigermaßen (weil das Line-up nicht 100% gleich ist ) Präservativen Zahlen zu stützen:
> Der Umsatz von EA QTIII/2010
> _System - Umsatzanteil (Vorjahreswert)_
> 
> ...



Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass die 25% am PC für EA hauptsächlich von Sims 1/2/3 + Addons kommen. Sims ist mal wieder unter den 10 meist verkauften Spiele des Jahres. Sims sind auf den Konsolen nicht so vertreten wie am PC oder Handhelds.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2011)

Die Sims ist wie Starcraft - ein Topseller wie es sie nur wenige gibt. EA macht aber auch mit kostenpflichtigen Erweiterungen zu Free-to-play viel Umsatz im PC-Bereich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Februar 2011)

> Warum auf der Konsole 20% abtreten, wenn man PC alles haben kann?


Richtig. 
Wieso mehr, wenn man auch weniger haben kann?



> Und wen interressieren schon die DAUs?


Wahrscheinlich die Leute, die ihre Spiele verkaufen wollen und der Großteil der Gamer sind halt einfach DAUs.



> Die Story könnte besser sein aber ich finde sie nicht schlecht... und wer weiß, vielleicht wird sie sogar noch von Uwe Boll verfilmt


Aha, da hat anscheinend einer kein Interesse an Qualität.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2011)

LoL, ja, das mit Uwe Boll ist echt n Eigentor. Dem Typen müssten sie die Drehgenehmigung entziehen, und zwar schlichtweg wegen Talentfreiheit. Und wie gesagt, die Spieleplattform bestimmt jeder individuell für sich selber. Für mich ist aus vielen für mich wichtigen Gründen der PC die bessere Spieleplattform.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Februar 2011)

Hab ich zufällig gefunden. Kann man ja mal reinknallen.

YouTube - Diskussion: PC oder Konsole? Die Sicht eines Konsoleros


----------



## Jan565 (16. Februar 2011)

Kommt auf das Spiel an. Gran Turismo auf PC? Unvorstellbar. Metal Gear auf PC? ne danke. 

Es kommt immer auf das Spiel an. Ego-Shooter finde ich sollten nur auf dem PC gezockt werden. Auf der Konsole ist die Steuerung mehr als schlecht. Need for Speed kann man gerne auf dem PC Zocken, macht aber genauso auch auf Konsole Spaß.


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2011)

> Gran Turismo auf PC? Unvorstellbar.



Leider...

Das liegt aber nicht am PC sondern an der fehlenden Existenz einer PC Version... nenn mir einen Grund, warum es auf der Konsole besser sein sollte


----------



## Primer (16. Februar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hab ich zufällig gefunden. Kann man ja mal reinknallen.
> 
> YouTube - Diskussion: PC oder Konsole? Die Sicht eines Konsoleros



Nur weil es die Sicht eines Konsoleros ist machts die Sache nicht besser, es gibt zwar wesentlich schlimmere Bsps (auf beiden Seiten), aber auch hier ist so einiges zu eingleisig oder falsch.
Das sollte aber auch nicht verwundern, wer nicht beides aktiv nutzt kann auch nur schwer beides richtig einschätzen, das stellt er (im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen) immerhin auch von Anfang an klar.


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

Ich brauch meinen PC welche Konsole hat schon ne Capslock Taste? Hoho - Nickwitz

Nein, ernsthaft. Konsolen waren nie so mein Ding, da durch die Beschränkung des Bedienungselements die Genreauswahl z.B. Strategie oder Ego-shooter nicht derartige Steuerungsfreiheiten lässt, wies mit Maus und Tastatur möglich ist.

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet nun nicht soweit informiert, als das ich ausschließen könnte, dass es das nicht schon gibt. Aber ich habe meinen Monitor einfach lieber, anstatt, für ein gescheites Bild noch auf einen HD-Fernseher umsteigen zu können.

Ich brauch meine kleine rappelkiste, die ich ab und an mit neuen Teilen füttern muss, anstatt ner Kiste, die die Interaktion beschränkt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Februar 2011)

primerp12

Ich finds trotzdem witzig. Allein dass ihm vom spielen am PC die Flossen weh tun.


----------



## Primer (16. Februar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> primerp12
> 
> Ich finds trotzdem witzig. Allein dass ihm vom spielen am PC die Flossen weh tun.



Lieber PCGH User, bitte kennzeichnen sie in Zukunft ihre ironisch oder sarkastisch gemeinten Kommentare, mit den entsprechend dafür vorgesehenen Sonderzeichen.
Haben sie vielen Dank!

...ich habe deinen Post tatsächlich auf bare Münze genommen


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das Video bei Verlinkung gar nicht kommentiert. Man kann es durchaus ernst nehmen oder als amüsanten Einblick in die Konsolenwelt begreifen. Muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Februar 2011)

Mir tun vom zocken auch manchmal die Hände weh und nach 10h sehe ich ein bisschen verschwommen.


----------



## Primer (17. Februar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Video bei Verlinkung gar nicht kommentiert. Man kann es durchaus ernst nehmen oder als amüsanten Einblick in die Konsolenwelt begreifen. Muss ja jeder selber wissen.



Aber genau da haben schmerzende Hände nix zu suchen, nicht wenige würden hier mit Augenkrebs kontern
Von mir daher eher die Einstufung Amüsant...wobei ich nach tausenden Posts gegen einen gewissen PC-Hater wohl schon ein wenig zu ernst ran gehe.

EDIT:
Der/Die/Das PC-Hater ist zum Glück nicht bei PCGH aktiv, damit meinte ich keinesfalls dich Fadi oder irgendjemand anderen hier...


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2011)

Hey, ich bin kein PC-Hater.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2011)

Hier ist ne Abstimmung aus nem neutralen Forum.

4players-Umfrage


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Warum auf der Konsole 20% abtreten, wenn man PC alles haben kann?
> Da ist es einfacher, sicherer und billiger die Spieler einfach auf den PC zu locken



Das bezweifle ich. Das Spiel ist schon komplett geschrieben und müsste nur nochmal durch einen entsprechenden Compiler gejagt werden. Bei der Grafik wäre eine Portierung alles andere als kompliziert.

Gegenfrage: Warum auf den PC beschränken, wenn man durch eine Portierung gut und gerne 50%+ mehr Profit pro Monat erwirtschaften könnte?



Superwip schrieb:


> Kaum jemand ist wirklich nur Konsolenspieler, fast jeder hat einen halbwegs brauchbaren PC, die Mindestanforderungen von WoW sind
> 
> nicht hoch, für den Anfang reicht ein besserer Pentium IV oder Athlon 64 Dinosaurier, eine dezitierte GraKa braucht man auch nicht...
> 
> ...



Also auf meinem Lappy mit einer X1250 lief WoW selbst auf 800x600 nur sehr schleppend. Und deine genannten Gründe sind wie gesagt allesamt ansichtssache.




Superwip schrieb:


> Wo genau überwiegen jetzt aus Spieletechnischer Sicht die Nachteile? Meinst du schon wieder die Exklusiventwicklungen?



Nein, ich meine die Dinge, von denen ich die ganze Zeit schon rede. Kopierschutz, Treiberhickhacks, Performanceprobleme, Softwarebugs, ... Exklusivspiele sind nur ein Punkt, wobei man fairerweise anmerken muss, dass es auch auf dem PC Exklusivtitel gibt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Crysis-Debakel? Wo war Crysis ein Debakel?
> Meiner Meinung nach ist Crysis jedenfalls, auch unabhängig von der Grafik, der bis heute beste Singelplayer Egoshooter überhaupt...
> ...und ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg war es auch (was man von den Konsolen nicht behaupten kann)



Pro verkauftem Spiel bekommen die Konsolenhersteller 5€ bis 10€ (MS lässt sich nach Anzahl der Datenträger bezahlen, Sony verlangt afaik nur eine Pauschale pro Spiel). Wenn ich mir mal meinen Kumpel mit sage und Schreibe 50!! Original-PS3-Games anschaue, hat Sony allein mit ihm ein super geschäft gemacht. Da sind die Subventionen längst wieder drin.

Und wie lange hat Crysis gebraucht, um läppische 1mio Exemplare zu verkaufen? Beinahe 3 Monate? Wie lange hat z.B. AC (nur XBox360) dafür gebraucht? Keine 2 Wochen! Selbiges bei Killzone2 (PS3). Ein Bestseller ist Crysis also bei weitem nicht.

Ich habe Crysis sowohl bei einem Bekannten als auch damals auf der Games Convention gezockt und fand es einfach nur lahm, aber das ist ja mal wieder Geschmackssache. Mein Kumpel hat es auch enttäuscht bei Ebay weiterverhökert.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Modifizierbarkeit ist auch ein Vorteil, den man keinesfalls unterschätzen sollte; denke nur etwa an die ganzen WC3 Mods; vor allem DotA und diverse Tower-Defense Spiele sind lägendär, das alles bekommt man praktisch gratis dazu...



Ja, vor allem wenn man online kaum mitspieler findet. Oder wenn die Modder es so gut meinen, dass die entsprechenden TD-Maps auf Grund zu großer Einheitsmengen online nicht spielbar sind.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorteil ist dann natürlich noch die flexiblere Hardware, nicht nur deren (Grafik-)Rohleistung und Aufrüstbarkeit sondern auch die flexiblere Auswahl an Eingabegeräten; nicht nur Maus+Tastatur sind hier ein Vorteil auch etwa die Möglichkeit, die Controller der jeweils anderen Konsolen zu nutzen sowie auch exotische Spezialeingabegeräte wie etwa 3D Mäuse, umfangreiche Flugsimulator Cocpits oder Controller in Form von RC Fernsteuerungen für Modellflugsimulatoren (ja, gibt es, hier nur erwähnt, da vorher davon die Rede war und nein, ich hab keinen); auch die Ausgabe ist am PC flexibler, etwa mit der Möglichkeit mehrere Bildschirme zu nutzen (Grundsätzlich auf den Konsolen auch Möglich, wie diverse Demos beweisen, man benötigt dann aber mehrere Konsolen, allzu viele Spiele unterstützen das wohl auch nicht) und selbstverständlich 3D- man kann es mögen oder auch nicht, aber wenn man in stereo 3D spielen will ist man auf den PC angewiesen; zumindestens die PS3 ist zwar eingeschränkt 3D Tauglich werden (in entsprechenden Spielen) aber bis jetzt hat sich da noch nicht viel getan



Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, dass die Aufrüstbarkeit aus spieletechnischer und finanzieller Sicht eines der größten Mankos am PC ist. Wenn alles so problemlos und einfach wäre, hätte allein das PCGH-Forum wohl nicht weit über 10000 Threads allein über PC-Probleme.
Und das man auch an den Konsolen alternative Eingabegeräte verwenden kann, lässt du völlig außen vor. Lenkräder und sogar Maus und Tastatur (wie du selbst ja genug herausgesucht hast) lassen sich an Konsolen anschließen. Bei letzterem möchte ich mich jedoch erneut für einen Hardwarebann ausprechen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und wen interressieren schon die DAUs? Hier geht es darum, welche Konsole objektiv die beste ist -wenn hier jeder nur über irgendeine bestimmte Zielgruppe oder auch sich selber redet können wir nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommen- wie schon oft gesagt: ich bezweifle nicht, dass eine Konsole für gewisse DAUs unter Umständen durchaus die bessere (=einfachere) Wahl sein kann



Konsolen sind eben nicht nur für DAUs besser, sondern für alle, die es einfach und unkompliziert mögen, was noch wesentlich mehr Spieler betreffen dürfte, als nur die DAUs.




Superwip schrieb:


> 90% Headsetnutzer, die im Ingemevoicechat flamen? Welches Spiel?!! Am "schlimmsten" ist es erfahrungsgemäß in CoD, da trifft man aber auch nichtmal auf 10% der öffentlichen Server auf einen aktiven Voicechatnutzer



Am häufigsten dürfte dies auf CS und CSS zutreffen, was ich unter anderem deshalb aufgehört habe zu spielen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja; schon schwer, solche "Kompromisse" einzugehen...
> Und wenn man die Spiele nicht verkaufen will gibt es auch keine Probleme...
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen; man hört, dass noch schlimmeres auf die PS3 zukommt... Dort gibt es dann aber
> 
> keine solchen "Kompromisse" (ich nenne sie lieber Lösungen); wie so oft auf der Konsole ist man dem Hersteller auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert und hat einfach Pech gehabt



Wenn ich jedes mal ein Passwort eingeben muss, um ein Spiel zu spielen, dann IST das ein Kompromis und KEINE Lösung. Vor allem wenn Valve die Masche aufdeckt und sämtliche Accounts sperrt. Dann dürfen alle Spiele neu gekauft werden. In Punkto Steam ist man dem Hersteller also nicht weniger ausgeliefert als auf den Konsolen. Und dank immer schlimmerer Kopierschutzmechanismen trifft das mittlerweile auf quasi alle neueren PC-Spiele zu.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, auf dem PC haben sich externe Programme etabliert... auf den Konsolen haben sie sich nicht etabliert... was sicherlich nicht unwesentlich daran liegt, dass sie dort garnicht existieren...
> Der Hauptnachteil für die Konsolenspieler wäre aber schlichtweg der, dass sie mit ihren PC spielenden Mitspielern nicht vernünftig kommunizieren könnten, wenn diese externe Programme nutzen; das würde ihre Ausgrenzung weiter fördern



Da du ja sonst immer so Kompromissbereit bist, könnte man an dieser Stelle schlicht so argumentieren, dass man seinen billig-PC mit TS neben der Konsole aufbaut, und so mitreden kann.
Aber: Wieso sollten Konsolenspieler überhaupt mit PC-Spielern kommunizieren wollen? Konsolenspieler würden ohnehin auf eigenen Servern (Realms) spielen, so wie es bei jedem anderen Spiel auch der Fall ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber auch nicht um deine oder meine Bekannten; du hast immerhin definitiv gemeint, ein durchschnittlicher Konsolenspieler käme mit einem alten < 3GHz Pentium IV/Athlon XP System oder einem lowest End ATOM Nettop aus da er die Möglichkeiten eines modernen PCs sowieso nicht nützen könnte; ich habe hier entgegnet, das man ein derartiges System schon mit einfachsten Officetätigkeiten an seine Grenzen treiben kann und das zumindestens ein aktueller Dualcore+ 2GiB RAM selbst für einen reinen Office PC die untere Grenze des sinnvollen ist; dagegen hast du hier nun mit deinen Bekannten, die angeblich nicht fähig sind Multitasking zu nutzen, argumentiert, wenn das nicht absolut aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen war kannst du damit nur die Konsolenspieler gemeint haben



Tatsächlich sind ausgerechnet die Konsolenspieler unter meinen Freunden die technisch versiertesten im Umgang mit dem PC.  Die Leute von denen ich sprach, sind jene, die am PC niemals mehr machen als nur zu Surfen oder zu schreiben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Handout in Word und die Folien in Power Point paralell zu bearbeiten ist zweifelsfrei effektiver, da ja auch beide die das
> 
> gleiche Thema paralell behandeln; macht man beides getrennt voneinander hat man schon fast die doppelte Arbeit



Word und PPT gleichzeitig schafft ja wohl jeder billige PC. Du lässt außer Acht: Wer einen 10 Jahre alten PC nutzt, betreibt diesen nicht mit Windows 7 und Office 2010 sondern wohl ehr mit Win2000 / XP und Office 2000. Und jene sind auf solch alte PCs optimiert und laufen auch ohne weiteres parallel.  

Surfen geht ebenfalls ohne weiteres, wenn man mit Addblock Flashwerbung entfernt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Oft wird man auch zu einem Thema mehrere Quellen paralell verwenden, schon wird auch die paralelle Nutzung mehrerer Webseiten (Quellen) gleichzeitig sinnvoll



Das konnte ich auch schon damals mit meiner P3-800MHz Möhre von 1998.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch das Konvertieren von SD Material kann mit einem derart schwachen System ewig dauern, will Maxi das Video gegebenenfalls etwas zusammenschneiden, damit er dann nicht unproffessionell herumspulen muss hat er mit einem solchen System erst recht Probleme...



Wir reden hier von einem SCHÜLER, Oder? Der wird wohl kaum einen solchen Aufwand betreiben, selbst wenn er es könnte. Außerdem kann man den PC ja auch einfach eine Nacht durchlaufen lassen. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Maximum was man in der Bucht für 40€ bekommt ist ein gebrauchtes > 3GHz P4/ Athlon XP System, will man ein Notebook bekommt man maximal ein > 1GHz P3 System..viel Spaß damit!



Letzteres ist mit entsprechender Software (siehe oben) immer noch meeeehr als ausreichend. Schließlich waren damit vor kaum einem Jahrzehnt noch fast alle Leute mit sowas unterwegs. Oder hattest du schon damals QuadCores mit 3GHz und mehr? Ich denke nicht. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Damit kommen wir auch wieder zur Grundüberlegung zurück: einen PC braucht man sowieso; wenn man nun das Geld, das eine Konsole kostet zusätzlich in den obligatorischen PC investiert bekommt man schon einen durchaus spieletauglichen PC.



Wie gesagt: Ein 10 Jahre alter Rechner mit Office2000 und Windows2000 ist zum arbeiten nicht weniger geeignet als ein neuer Rechner mit Win7 und Office2010, nur dass letzterer eine andere Benutzeroberfläche hat. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Netbook 230€+ PS3 280€= 510€; dafür bekommt man auf jeden Fall schon einen durchaus spieletauglichen PC, oder, wenn man mobil bleiben will sogar bereits ein grenz-Spieletaugliches Notebook



P3-1GHz-Notebook (evtl 40€?) + PS3 (270€) = 310€. Viel Spaß mit einem solchen "Spiele-PC".



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass ein lowest- end Netbook auch für die reine Office Nutzung nicht ganz das wahre ist. dann verschiebt sich das noch weiter zu Gunsten des PC



Wie oben beschrieben, kann man einfach auf ältere Software setzen. Dank Kompatibilitätsmodus läuft auch alles unter Win7.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie schon angeschnitten: Ich biete keine faulen Kompromisse an sondern nachhaltige Lösungen.



Eine Nachhaltige Lösung wäre ein "Unregister Game" Knopf in Steam. Dutzende Accounts sind ganz sicher keine Lösung. Aber einen PC einfach eine Nacht lang durchlaufen zu lassen, ist für dich unannehmbar? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Beispiele für einen faulen Kompromiss:
> Einen Uralt PC oder Nettop als einzigen Office PC verwenden:
> -> man muss sich nun die ganze Zeit mit dem schwachen System herumquälen
> 
> ...



Zum ersten: Darauf bin ich in diesem Beitrag schon oft genug eingegangen.

Zum zweiten: Ja, außer man verliert mal das Passwort.  Oder man wird wie gesagt von Valve erwischt und alle Accounts werden gesperrt. Prima Lösung, oder sollte ich nun doch lieber Kompromis sagen? 





Superwip schrieb:


> Darum geht es auch garnicht, sondern eben darum, dass sowieso jeder einen office PC braucht, und dass man einen solchen für einen Aufpreis in der Größenordnung der Kosten einer Konsole durchaus spieletauglich machen kann, wodurch der finanzielle Vorteil der Konsolen schwindet



Falsch. Je nach Alter des PCs muss man für einen einfachen CPU-Tausch ggf. die komplette Hardware austauschen, wenn es für den Sockel nichts aktuelles mehr gibt. Aufrüstzwang Olé!  Wenn es da etwas ordentliches sein soll, braucht man schon mehr als die Anschaffungskosten der PS3.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und wenn schon: wie gesagt: je mehr man bereit ist, in einen PC zu investieren (Zeit und Geld) desto großer werden seine Vorteile- daher ist er klar die bessere Enthusiastenplattform



Alternative Eingabemittel gibt es wie gesagt auch auf Konsolen. Auf den 3D-Modus muss man in neuen Games auch immer seltener verzichten. Sicherlich kann man ältere Spiele nicht in 3D betrachten, aber da du hier von Enthusiasten sprichst, gehe ich davon aus, dass immer die neuesten Games Gegenstand unserer Diskussion sind. 
Enthusiasten wollen Spiele auch immer sofort spielen, und nicht erst auf 5 Patches warten, bis alles läuft oder gar mehrere Monate, bis das Spiel überhaupt mal erscheint, während die Konsoleros schon munter am Spielen sind. Mehrere Monitore verwenden selbst Enthusiasten kaum. Auf Konsolen könnte man sich einen Kasten zulegen, der das Bild auf 4K oder dergleichen hochskaliert und dann an mehrere Monitore ausgibt. Denn Kosten scheinst auch du ja keine zu scheuen, um hier deine Meinung durchzudrücken.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch bei der angesprochenen reinen Office Arbeit kann man erfahrungsgemäß enorm von zwei Bildschirmen Profitieren



Japp, und Office ist auch nicht der Anwendungsbereich von Konsolen. Also bleib beim Thema. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Die erste Version der XBox 360 und bis heute die Wii haben keinen digitalen Bildausgang...
> 
> Für die PS3 benötigt man ein HDCP Taugliches Gerät, das ist zwar mehr oder weniger Standard, aber vor allem bei alten Geräten gibt es doch das ein oder andere ohne HDCP



Von der ersten Revision der XBox360 dürfte heute dank RRoD kaum noch eine leben.  Ansonsten gibt es entsprechende Converter von z.B. S-Video auf D-Sub. 

HDCP ist afaik nur für BluRay-Filme auf der PS3 notwendig, allerdings trifft dies auch zu, wenn man ein BR-LW im PC stecken hat.



Superwip schrieb:


> Will man stereo 3D (abgesehen von der PS3 in schätzungsweise 2 uninterressanten Spielen; hier ist der PC soch viel weiter) Nutzen oder höhere Auflösungen (spätestens höhere Auflösungen als Full HD) ist man sowieso auf den PC angewiesen.



Selbst gesehen habe ich schon Motorstorm und GT5 in 3D, und das sind alles andere als "uninteressante Spiele". Desweiteren wurden auch schon Spiele nachgepatcht, wie z.B. Wipeout HD, welches bald 3 Jahre alt wird.



Superwip schrieb:


> Fehlerfrei sind auch Konsolenspiele bei weitem nicht immer und die allermeisten Fehler entstehen auch nicht durch die flexiblere Hardware



Du brauchst ja nur mal hier im Forum umherschauen, wie viele Leute Probleme haben, die andere nicht haben. Derartige Fehler benötigen auch meist völlig individuelle Lösungsansetze. Das reicht imo als Beweis dafür, dass die Komplexität der PCs nicht selten für ganz individuelle Probleme sorgen, die auf der Konsole dementsprechend entfallen. Wenn auf der Konsole Probleme auftauchen, ist entweder die Hardware defekt, oder der Nutzer schlicht zu bl... Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich mich nicht in Konsolenforen aufhalte. Man hat mit Konsolen bei weitem nicht so viele Probleme, was aber leider in der Hinsicht aus meiner Sicht auch weniger Spaß bedeutet. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn ich Probleme lösen will, beschäftige ich mich mit PCs und wenn ich Spielen will, gehe ich an die Konsole.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wer hat da nochmal mit Gebrauchtspielen und UK Importen gegen die höheren Preise von Konsolenspielen argumentiert?
> 
> Beides ist nicht nur auch am PC möglich sondern verzögert den Erhalt der Spiele ebenfalls wesentlich



Auf ein Import von Amazon musste ich selten länger als 3 Tage nach Versandbestätigung warten. Dafür habe ich das Spiel dann zum einen günstiger und zum anderen ungeschnitten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Heute kosten neue PS3 Spiele vielleicht 60€, damals haben sie eher 70€ gekostet, was zum Teil auch an den Rohlingen lag
> 
> Und zu den UK Importen: da muss man erst recht einige Tage länger warten, bekommt oft keine deutsche Version, die Preise schwanken mit dem Wechselkurs; zu guter letzt kann man auf diese Methode wie gesagt auch bei PC Spielen zurückgreifen...



Manche Leute kaufen die Spiele ja gerade wegen der Originalsprache. Zudem ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass die Spiele dann ungeschnitten sind (bei Ego-Shootern meist der Fall). Wären mir diese beiden Punkte egal, würde ich auch in DE bestellen. GT5 z.B. habe ich bei Amazon.de bestellt, weil der Preis zum einen ausnahmsweise mal gleich war (hängt vermutlich vom Publisher ab) und außerdem ist die Sprachausgabe in diesem Spiel völlig nebensächlich.




Superwip schrieb:


> Mit Mühe und Not gleichwertig?
> 
> Wie gesagt:
> 
> ...



Das Gameplay wird wie schon gesagt nicht nur vom Eingabegerät bestimmt, sondern vom gesamten Feeling mit der Plattform und den Mitspielern.
Die Grafik ist ein Punkt, den ich zulasse, allerdings ist die Grafik wie gesagt nicht für jeden ein entscheidendes Kriterium. Für mich z.B. ist sie zweitrangig und für zig millionen Wii-Spieler und Spieler anderer Konsolen ebenfalls. Ein-/Ausgabegeräte-Alternativen gibt es wie gesagt auch auf Konsolen (z.B. die von dir selbst genannten Adapter für M+T an der PS3).



Superwip schrieb:


> Alle nachhaltigen Nachteile, die es am PC eventuell gibt entstehen durch schlecht portierte Crossplattformspiele oder Bugs, die aber früher oder später fast immer behoben werden, wenn nicht vom Hersteller dann durch die Community durch Mods



Weitere nachhaltige Nachteile entstehen z.B. wie gesagt durch die Mentalität der Entwickler zu immer "besseren" Kopierschutzmechanismen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Aber es gibt noch ein anderes Problem: ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es, etwa auf der alten XBox in irgendwelchen anderen Spielen als Halo (2) noch genug Spieler gibt um eine Auswahl an halbwegs vollen, brauchbaren rnd Servern zu haben...



Was aber am Argument nichts ändert, dass man auch unabhängig vom Hersteller online spielen kann. Damit stimmst du mir lediglich zu, wenn ich sage, dass Konsolenspieler nicht so lange die gleichen Spiele spielen wie PC-Spieler.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Tisch ist schnell gefunden und auch mit einem Laptop kann man Controller nutzen, es gibt ja auch einige Spiele, die sich effektiv nur mit der Tastatur steuern lassen; es gibt sogar faltbare Notebookcontroller mit Analogstick...



Und was machst du, wenn du auf einer Parkbank spielen willst?



Superwip schrieb:


> Und den Bildschirm müsstest du bei der PS3 Variante ebenfalls irgendwo abstellen oder ablegen



Den stellt man zur Not auf den Boden und winkelt den an, damit man von oben draufschaut.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Nachteil ist das Gewicht: die PS3 Slim wieg 3,2kg, dazu kommen noch mindestens ~2kg+ für den Bildschirm samt Netzteil (vor allem wenn du 11,6 Zoll als unnutzbar klein empfindest); selbst 17 Zoll Laptops gibt es mit weniger als 3kg inkl. Netzteil, aber auch damit könnte man
> 
> prinzipiell noch leben



Das Gewicht kann allenfalls für Mimosen ein Grund sein. Zumindest ich habe beim Kauf meines Laptops überhaupt nicht auf das Gewicht geschaut.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Nachteil ist die Stromversorgung; in Zügen etwa ist die Stromversorgung relativ instabil und wird häufig für einige Minuten unterbrochen; selbst ein 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook kann sich mit seinem rudimentären Akku über solche Unterbrechungen hinwegretten oder ermöglicht zumindestens noch ein geordnetes Speichern und herunterfahren; die Konsole stürzt in so einer Situation einfach ab... die Lösung wäre auch hier ein Akku, aber den zu integrieren wäre ein relativ großer Aufwand und würde abermals ein erhebliches Mehgewicht bedeuten



Ich würde dafür zu einer USV raten. Sowas bekommt man ab 40€ mit 360W, was die PS3 + Bildschirm ein wenig am Leben halten sollte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun? Abgesehen davon bin ich sicher kein AMD Fanboy, aktuell habe ich sowohl in meinem Desktop PC als auch in meinem Notebook und meinem UMPC einen Intel CPU und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht gering, dass auch in meinem nächsten PC ein Intel CPU steckt



Dann habe ich evtl ein paar deiner anderen Beiträge hier im Forum falschverstanden. Ich wollte dir überhaupt nichts unterstellen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls bereit viel Geld in eine Spieleplattform zu investieren, und ich bin nicht der Einzige; hier ist der PC klar die bessere Wahl



Wenn man in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viel Geld verbrennen möchte, dann hast du recht. Aber wenn man dafür auch bestmögliche Unterhaltung möchte, dann ehr nicht.
Die Hauptprobleme des PCs kannst du auch mit noch so viel Geld nicht ausmerzen, da diese einfach prinzipbedingt IMMER gegeben sind.



Superwip schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Problem: Das Uraltspiel XY läuft nicht!
> Lösung am PC: Spätestens ein alternatives Betriebssystem sollte hier Abhilfe schaffen
> Lösung auf der Konsole: Pech gehabt, gibts nicht



Lösung auf der Konsole: Die alte Konsole behalten und nicht verkaufen.  Die Sache mit dem alternativen OS passt auch nur unzureichend. Versuch doch mal Win98 auf einem aktuellen PC zu installieren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Gerade in Egoshootern zählen durchaus oft Millisekunden, das darf man nicht überschätzen... vor allem geht es hier ja aber auch um eine präzise Bewegung, nicht um eine effektive Reaktionszeit, durch das Funktionsprinzip eines Analogsticks wird ja die Position des Analogsticks in eine Geschwindigkeit übertragen, mit der man sich bewegt, da man sich dann noch für Millisekunden ungewollt weiterbewegt hat das direkte Auswirkungen auf die Präzession, da sind Millisekunden auf einem gewissen Niveau sicher nicht zu vernachlässigen



Du tust ja gerade so, als könnte man die Hand innerhalb von 0,0000000 Sekunden zum Stillstand bringen. Man spürt beim bewegen des Analogsticks ganz genau, wenn dieser exakt in der Mitte angelangt ist, da dort ein minimal höherer Widerstand vorherscht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Egoshooter mit meiner Mausempfindlichkeit bei einer Bewegung der Maus von links nach rechts etwa 8 mal im Kreis drehen, das sollte in jeder Situation ausreichen- mein Mauspad ist auch nur 18x22cm groß... und das man, wenn man mit einer geringeren Mausempfindlichkeit spielt, ein größeres Pad verwenden sollte ist ein alter Hut



Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass du irgendwann an den Rand des Pads kommst.




Superwip schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, da ich mit der Maus sicher sehr viel besser bin als mit einem Gamepad, aber es sollte klar sein, dass es einfacher und schneller möglich sein sollte, mit einer Maus stehenzubleiben als einen Analogstick aktiv zurückzubewegen- und das einfaches loslassen nicht ganz das Wahre ist sollte mittlerweile klar sein



Wie gesagt spürt man einen Widerstand im Ruhepunkt der Analogsticks und kann diese praktisch ohne Zeitverzögerung zur Mitte bewegen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen, dass es unmöglich ist, aber es ist sicher sehr viel schwerer als mit einer Maus und man wird nie so gut werden...



Siehe oben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Einen Tisch hat man schnell zur Verfügung, für eine Tastatur braucht man auch überhaupt keine richtige Unterlage- und bei Bedarf kann man am PC immernoch ein Gamepad verwenden



Ein Tisch, an dem man sich nicht verbiegt, weil er zu tief ist? Und ohne dass die Hände einschlafen, weil er zu hoch ist? Tisch ist nicht gleich Tisch.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hast du bitte für einen Schreibtisch?! Tastatur ~50cm+ 20cm (?!) Gamepad = 70cm?! Das ist ja kein Schreibtisch... Ich würde versuchen mit einer schmaleren Tastatur (ohne Numblock) oder einem "Gameboard" wie dem Belkin n52te Nostromo oder dem Logitech G13 Platz zugunsten des Mousepads zu sparen
> 
> Eine andere Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre es, einfach eine größere Tischplatte auf den Schreibtisch draufzulegen, stabilisieren könntest du die Platte (anschrauben wird ja wohl kaum drinnen sein) etwa einfach, indem du eine Antirutschfolie dazwischenlegst, das Gewicht des Monitors sollte das ganze vollends stabilisieren, 10cm auf jeder Seite sollten locker drinnen sein ohne das das ganze wackelig wird



Mein PC steht mit auf dem Tisch, sowie meine PS3, die Steuereinheit meiner Heimkino-Anlage, auf welcher sich mein Monitor befindet. Platzbedingt kann ich diese Dinge sonst nirgends unterbringen und den PC will ich immer sehen können, damit ich den nicht umsonst gemoddet hab. ^^ Unterm Tisch ist dafür ohnehin kein Platz. Der Schreibtisch steht zwischen 2 Regalen, die Idee mit der extra Tischplatte ist also leider auch nicht drin.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich habe noch etwas darüber nachgedacht und muss dir wohl recht geben; trotzdem ist einem Maus am Ende präziser



Eine Katze ist schöner als ein Hund, weils eine Katze ist? So klingen deine Argumente so langsam...
Praktisch alle Argumente, die du Pro-Maus angebracht hast, lassen sich auch auf Touch-Pads am Laptop anwenden. Und wie viele Leute kennst du, die damit ernsthaft Shooter zocken? 




Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass man gegen einen Widerstand ankämpfen muss, sondern darum, dass man weniger präzise ist, wenn man nicht nur die Bewegung koordinieren sondern auch noch die Rückstellkraft ausgleichen muss



Schonmal überlegt, dass gerade diese Rückstellkraft dabei hilft, präzise zu steuern? Stell dir mal vor, das Lenkrad deines Autos hätte wirklich 0 Widerstand und mit jeder kleinen Bodenwelle würde es hin und herreißen bevor du reagieren und es mit Hilfe deiner Armmuskulatur wieder zum Stillstand bringen kannst.
Die Analogsticks auf dem N64 hatten quasi 0 Widerstand und waren aus spieletechnischer Sicht kaum zu gebrauchen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, ich will damit ausdrücken, dass man es wirklich nicht braucht; bei den allermeisten Egoshootern ist derart präzise Bewegungskotrolle einfach unnötig- selbst bei Rennspielen, wo das viel wichtiger ist, kommt man noch einigermaßen gut mit einer Tastatur zurecht, wenn das wirklich so wichtig wäre hätten sich auch im E-Sports bereich diesbezügliche Analoge Eingabemethoden -die es, wie gesagt, gib- längst als Standard durchgesetzt



Hättest du es selbst ausprobiert, würdest du es durchaus in vielen Situationen zu schätzen wissen, da man Hindernissen beim Laufen wesentlich besser ausweichen kann. Wenn man nach hinten rechts um eine Ecke den Rückzug antreten muss, weil man aus verschiedenen Richtungen beschossen wird, ist diese Bewegungspräzision pures Gold wert.



Superwip schrieb:


> Hast du ein Video davon?
> 
> Ich glaub dir zwar gerne, aber deine dunkle Errinnerung an eine mehr oder weniger glorreiche PS2 Vergangenheit sind so oder so keine wirklich gute Referenz



Ich bin doch kein WoW-Spieler, der seine "glorreichen" Kills permanent auf Video aufzeichnet. Wenn du so einen Diskussionspartner suchst, kann ich dir meinen Mitbewohner empfehlen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Anders ja, aber auch schwerer zu imitieren?



Wie willst du ohne Firmwaremods über eine USB-Schnittstelle eine Bluetooth-Verbindung simulieren? Das ist so als wolle ein Handy seinem Nutzer weiß machen, dass die SMS gerade aus dem Drucker kam.



Superwip schrieb:


> "EagleEye Adapter" von Penguin United: Kabelgebunden, ermöglicht den Anschluss von PC Mäusen und Tastaturen:
> Eagle Eye Converter PS3 Playstation 3
> 
> split fish "FragFX Shark": Kabellose Maus- Controller Kombination, der beiliegende Bluetooth Stick ist soweit ich weiß nir für die PC Version
> ...



Dann hast du ja nun selbst belegt, dass man auch auf Konsolen vermehrte möglichkeiten zum Anschließen von anderen Eingabegeräten als nur Lenkräder und M+T hat. Begeistert bin ich von den genannten Adaptern allerdings nicht gerade.



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Anteil teilt sich sicher nicht geleichmäßig auf oder denkst du, dass es etwa auf der Konsole anteilsmäßig genauso viele RTS Spieler wie am PC gibt?



Das kann man erst wissen, wenn man es probiert. Wer sagt dir, dass es nicht doch ebenso viele potentielle Käufer für RTS auf Konsole gibt, die nur aus Angebotsmangel anstelle von RTS andere Games spielen? "Reinrassige" Spieler von bestimmten Genres mal ausgeschlossen, gibt es sicherlich genügend "Mischspieler", die derzeit nur aus Mangel an Auswahl ausnahmslos Shooter oder Jump'N'Run oder sonstwas spielen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Äh... ja... vielleicht; und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Das sollte ein kleiner Hinweis darauf sein, wie es um die Nettospielerzahlen auf den jeweiligen Platformen steht.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, am PC ist das anders...
> 
> Rechter Daumen: vordere & hintere Seiten-Maustasten
> Rechter Zeigefinger: linke Maustaste
> ...



Und dennoch kannst du maximal 5 Tasten auf einmal drücken, genauso viele wie auf der PS3. Der einzige Vorteil ist der, dass es mehr mögliche Tastenkombinationen gibt, wobei ich es mir als ziemliche Verrenkung vorstelle, Shift + 1 + 3 + C + X in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu erreichen, was die Menge an praktikablen Kombinationen arg einschränkt. Die 60 Kombinationen auf der PS3 sind völlig unproblematisch und unkrampfhaft in weniger als 1 Sekunde zu erreichen. Es bleibt jedoch weiterhin fraglich, in welchem Spiel man jemals soooo viele Kombinationen benötigen wird.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und: Will man sich auf der Konsole bewegen muss man mit dem Finger auf dem Analogstick sein, will man eine Aktion durchführen muss man aber auf eine Symbol oder Pfeiltaste wechseln- man kann sich also kaum gleichzeitig bewegen und Aktionen durchführen, am PC kann man die gesamte Bewegungssteuerung (außer Seitlich gehen) auch mit der Maus übernehmen und gleichzeitig eine Bewegungstaste und eine Aktionstaste drücken



Auch ohne Pfeiltasten hat man wie gesagt genügend Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. Es gibt in der Praxis also keinen wirklichen Grund, die Pfeiltasten zusätzlich zu benutzen. In WoW ist es ohnehin kaum notwendig, die Blickrichtung zu wechseln, da die Spielfigur das Zielen übernimmt und dank 3rd Person sieht man auch zum Teil noch nach hinten, wohin man läuft. Die präzisere Steuerung der 4 Grundrichtungen kompensiert die fehlende Möglichkeit, die Blickrichtung zu wechseln noch ein wenig. Abgesehen davon ist WoW kein Spiel, bei dem es auf extrem kurze Reaktionszeiten ankommt, da man ohnehin auf die Cooldowns (oder wie das heißt) warten muss.
Präzises zielen ist in WoW ebenfalls kaum von nöten. Man muss nur das Ziel anklicken und eine Aktion ausführen, egal in welche Richtung man schaut (wenn ich mich recht errinnere). Für geübte Spieler stellt WoW alles in allem an die Steuerung kaum mehr Anforderungen als ein altes "Point and Click"-Adventure. 

Solang man die Spells nur schnell genug ausführen kann, hat man doch quasi eh schon gewonnen. Egal ob man mit dem Rücken zum Gegner steht oder nicht.



Superwip schrieb:


> "Zur Not"; du gibst sogar selber zu, das Konsolen Spieler in dieser Hinsicht Spieler zweiter Klasse wären; die Abwesenheit von Addons
> 
> ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Handycap



"Zur Not" heißt nur so viel wie "falls den Entwicklern nichts besseres einfällt". Nicht alle Interfacemods sind nützlich und die paar, auf die man nicht verzichten kann, sollten sich dementsprechend leicht portieren lassen oder per Patch nachgeliefert werden können.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Makro speichert eine Abfolge von Aktionen
> 
> Hier ein einfaches Beispiel:
> Kommentare in grau
> ...



Komisch, wenn man in Shootern irgendwelche Sachen installiert, die das Zielen vereinfachen, wird man auf jeder LAN-Party geteert und gefedert.. Aber nicht so bei WoW wie es scheint. 

Nichtsdestotrotz könnte man auch über die offizielle PS3-Tastatur alles notwendige eingeben. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich will eben keine Konsolenpropaganda unkommentiert stehen lassen- sonst könnte ja die Vermutung aufkommen, ich hätte keine Argumente dagegen, was dem Eingeständnis, dass die Konsole wirklich besser ist gleichkäme



Die meiste propaganda verbreitest immer noch du, mein Lieber. Ständig fallen Sätze wie "M+T ist besser, weil es einfach besser ist." Sinnvolle Argumente sucht man oftmals vergeblich. Du bist auch der jenige, der Konsolenspieler völlig unberechtigt und anmaßend als DAUs oder Kiddys hinstellt, was ich in diesem Beitrag ja nun auch widerlegt habe. Nur um es nochmal festzuhalten: Auch unter den PC-Only-Usern gibt es einige, die sich nichtmal trauen, von allein ICQ oder dergleichen zu installieren. Da kenne ich persönlich mehr als genug Leute.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die einzige Konsole, die man eventuell als PC bezeichnen könnte wäre die erste X-Box; alle anderen Konsolen unterscheiden sich von ihrer Hardware her grundlegend von PCs, das fängt schon damit an, das sie MIPS oder PPC CPUs und nicht X86 CPUs haben



Dann nenne doch mal diese "grundlegenden Unterschiede in der Hardware". Der einzige Unterschied besteht im Befehlssatz der CPUs, wie du ja schon selbst schriebst. Ansonsten ist die Architektur 1:1 die gleiche wie in PCs. Einzig bei der XBox360 besteht noch der feine Unterschied, dass im Gegensatz zu PCs, sowohl CPU als auch GPU standardmäßig in den Hauptspeicher schreiben, was bei PCs erst dann der Fall ist, wenn der VRAM voll ist. Bei Laptops jedoch ist es keine seltenheit, dass ebenso sowohl GPU als auch CPU den gleichen Speicher nutzen (Shared-Memory, Hyper-Memory, usw...).



Superwip schrieb:


> Der wesentlichste Unterschied ist aber natürlich, dass man als Nutzer auf der Konsole eingeschränkt ist und nur einen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten der Hardware nutzen kann



Das ist vielleicht ein Unterschied, aber der einzige daraus resultierende Nachteil ist die Stagnation der Konsolengrafik.
Wie ich bereits schrieb, ist die feststehende Hardware aus Programmierersicht und Kostensicht jedoch ein voller Vorteil.



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der XBox 360 und der PS3 -und die kommen auch noch dran- können alle Konsolen, einschließlich der Wii, am PC emuliert werden, großteils auch mit Originalcontroller (über Umwege sogar immer)



Seit der PS2 gab es keine richtig funktionierenden Emulatoren mehr. Nur die wenigsten PS2-Spiele laufen mit den aktuellen Emulatoren und die wenigen Spiele, die überhaupt erst starten, ruckeln oftmals oder haben Grafikfehler.



Superwip schrieb:


> -> natürlich kann der PC die Konsole (vollständig) ersetzen, umgekehrt ist das aber nicht möglich



Dank Linux + Wine könnte man durchaus PC-Spiele auf einer Konsole spielen und auch praktisch sämtliche Windows-Programme.  Nur die Performance ist das Problem. Schließlich müsste die Konsole den X86-Code emulieren (so wie der PC andersrum den PPC-Code emulieren müsste). In Echtzeit lassen sich die Spiele also sicher nicht spielen. 

Also NEIN, ein PC wird NIEMALS eine Konsole ersetzen können, zumindest keine, die jünger ist als 10 Jahre.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2011)

Warum genau einem die Maus ein präziseres Aiming ermöglicht kann wahrscheinlich nur ein Physiker erklären. Die M&T vs Pad Debatte kann man sich aber eh schenken. Das gescheiterte Projekt (Xbox-Spieler: PC-Zockern gnadenlos unterlegen? - News - CHIP Online), Aimhilfen, kaum Recoil und riesige Hitboxen auf Konsole sprechen bereits Bände.


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat der erste Punkt damit zutun?
Glaubst du wirklich, dass doppelt so viele Leute oder gar noch mehr WoW spielen würden, wenn es eine Konsolenversion gäbe? Das ist absolut lächerlich
Es geht darum, dass Blizzard auf den Konsolen den Profit mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen müsste; nochmal: warum sollte Blizzard auf den Konsolen den Profit mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen? Die Spieler können WoW ja genauso gut auf dem PC spielen- glaubst du wirklich, es gibt eine nennenswerte Zahl an Spielern, die gerne WoW spielen würden und das nur nicht tun, weil es das Spiel nicht auf der Konsole gibt?

Abgesehen davon wäre die Portierung von WoW auf den Konsolen keineswegs einfach; insbesondere beim RAM gäbe es enorme Probleme, die Konsolenversion müsste für brauchbare Performance stark optimiert werden; desweiteren verbraucht WoW, wie schon gesagt, viel Speicherplatz, mehr als manche Konsolenversionen (sowohl X-Box als auch PS3) überrhaupt haben und der Aufwand wäre auch nicht ganz einmalig, da die Qualitätssicherung ja laufend (mit jedem Patch) gewährleistet werden müsste


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich selbst habe WoW auf einem PC mit einer schon damals grausam langsamen 128MiB GeForce FX5200 und einem Laptop mit 32MiB ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 angefangen... auch heute noch spiele ich es in seiner aktuellen Version fallweise auf meinem UMPC mit Intel GMA 950... @min alles spielbar

Die GMA 950 ist dabei die langsamste aktuelle IGP überhaupt, die Mobility Radeon 7500 ist sogar noch wesentlich langsamer

Wenn man jetzt den Anspruch "Pentium IV/ Athlon 64 Dino" mit dem "IGP" Anspruch kombiniert wird es zwar schon eng (nicht unbedingt unmöglich), das hab ich aber auch nicht unbedingt gemeint...

Und was bitte ist an meinen Gründen Ansichtssache?

Nachteile von WoW auf der Konsole nochmal kurzgefasst:
-zweifelsfrei suboptimale oder zumindestens weniger Einsteigerfreundliche Steuerung
-beschränkte Kommunikation durch fehlende Tastatur und fehlende Möglichkeiten zur Benutzung externer Chat/VoIP Programme
-Die fehlende Möglichkeit Inteface Modifikationen zu nutzen und im Hintergrund Informationen im Internet zu suchen (Guides, Itemdatenbanken u.Ä.) sind ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Handycap
-der Klassiker unter den Konsolennachteilen: schlechtere Grafik (im Vergleich zu einem guten PC); WoW hat zwar bei weitem keine Topgrafik aber fürs Maximum reichen weder XBox 360 noch PS3 aus; vermutlich nichtmal für "Mittel" @ full HD...


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich meine die Dinge, von denen ich die ganze Zeit schon rede. Kopierschutz, Treiberhickhacks, Performanceprobleme, Softwarebugs, ... Exklusivspiele sind nur ein Punkt, wobei man fairerweise anmerken muss, dass es auch auf dem PC Exklusivtitel gibt.


-Kopierschutz gibt es auch auf den Konsolen; Online- DRM diverser Sorten ist zwar lästig aber im Vergleich zu den Konsolen, die eine einzige DRM Plattform darstellen (insbesondere XBox 360 und PS3) ist das noch garnichts... und gerade auf der PS3 scheinen ja in Zukunft auch einige böse online DRM Maßnahmen auf die Konsole zuzukommen...
-"Treiberhickhacks" ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem; im wesentlichen braucht man sowieso nur Grafiktreiber wobei auch hier regelmäßiges Updaten nicht erforderlich sondern eher _möglich_ ist- man muss nicht, es hat eben unter Umständen einige Vorteile; nur die wenigsten Spiele erfordern irgendeine Treiberversion... und wenn schon; ist ja schnell geschehen
Echte Probleme gibt es mit den Treibern im wesentlichen nur auf uralter oder exotischer Hardware (etwa Intel oder VIA IGPs; prinzipiell nicht exotisch, zum Spielen aber schon)
-Performanceprobleme wird man mit einem guten aktuellen PC kaum haben; hier hilft das Studium der Mindestanforderungen des jeweiligen Spiels
Und wenn man mit einer Office Krücke oder einem Dino, der älter ist als die aktuellen Konsolen Probleme hat darf man sich nicht wundern
-Softwarebugs gibt es auf der Konsole auch; so oder so werden sie meist bald behoben


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Was hat der Gewinnanteil der Konsolenhersteller jetzt damit zu tun? Abgesehen davon sind 5 bis 10€ nicht wirklich realistisch wenn man die bei Neupreisen teils noch deutlich größere Preisdifferenz zur PC Version bedenken würde...

Quelle?

Und das irgendwer 50 zum Neupreis gekaufte Originalspiele hat heißt noch lange nicht, dass das normal ist; ich kann etwa meinen Cousign dagegenhalten, der seine PS3 primär als Blu-Ray Player benutzt und vielleicht 5 Spiele hat, von denen er soweit ich weiß kein einziges zum Neupreis gekauft hat

2) Das etwas anderes noch erfolgreicher ist bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es nicht erfolgreich geschweige denn ein _Debakel_ ist... ein _Debakel_ (wirtschaftlich gesehen) wäre wohl etwa die erste XBox oder APB...

3) "einfach nur lahm" ist ja auch eine wirklich tolle Kritik; was genau hat dir nicht gefallen? Welcher (Singelplayer-) Egoshooter wäre deiner Meinung nach besser?


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht ja nicht nur um Online Mods abgesehen davon, dass viele Spiele, einschließlich WC3 die Möglichkeit besitzen den Mod (zumindestens wenn es sich um einfache Mods handelt) über das Spiel automatisch von seinen Mitspielern zu beziehen und zu installieren.


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, dass die Aufrüstbarkeit aus spieletechnischer und finanzieller Sicht eines der größten Mankos am PC ist. Wenn alles so problemlos und einfach wäre, hätte allein das PCGH-Forum wohl nicht weit über 10000 Threads allein über PC-Probleme.
> Und das man auch an den Konsolen alternative Eingabegeräte verwenden kann, lässt du völlig außen vor. Lenkräder und sogar Maus und Tastatur (wie du selbst ja genug herausgesucht hast) lassen sich an Konsolen anschließen. Bei letzterem möchte ich mich jedoch erneut für einen Hardwarebann ausprechen.


 
1) Probleme entstehen nur selten durch das/beim Aufrüsten und wenn dann meist, weil inkompatible Hardware gewählt wurde. Und gerade aus finanzieller Sicht ist es ein reiner Vorteil, wenn man Teile vorhandener Hardware weiterverwenden kann und nicht immer komplett neukaufen muss

2) Ja, man kann auch an den Konsolen verschiedene Eingabegeräte verwenden aber der PC ist da doch nochmal sehr viel flexibler, so ist es bekanntlich etwa möglich auf dem PC alle Controller aller aktueller Konsolen zu verwenden (mit Ausnahme -noch- des PS Move Controllers)- keine Konsole kann Controller der jeweils anderen Verwenden; auch Maus und Tastaturlösungen auf der Konsole sind nicht ganz das Wahre; der Hauptnachteil ist der Preis, der Eagle Eye Adapter kostet etwa 80€; warum nicht gleich ein PC?


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolen sind eben nicht nur für DAUs besser, sondern für alle, die es einfach und unkompliziert mögen, was noch wesentlich mehr Spieler betreffen dürfte, als nur die DAUs.


 
Wie schon oft gesagt: die allermeisten Probleme am PC sind, einmal gelöst, kein Problem mehr; was läuft das läuft, damit sollte der PC unkompliziert genug für jeden sein; einen nennenswerten Vorteil haben hier wohl höchstens jene Spieler, die alle zwei Wochen ein neues Singelplayerspiel spielen wollen; viele Spiele sind auch viele Fehlerquellen

Aber gerade solche Spieler haben dafür auf der Konsole mit einem anderen Problem zu kämpfen: mit den höheren Spielepreisen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, CS hab ich nie gespielt; aber wie gesagt: wer hindert dich daran, den Voicechat auszuschalten?


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jedes mal ein Passwort eingeben muss, um ein Spiel zu spielen, dann IST das ein Kompromis und KEINE Lösung. Vor allem wenn Valve die Masche aufdeckt und sämtliche Accounts sperrt. Dann dürfen alle Spiele neu gekauft werden. In Punkto Steam ist man dem Hersteller also nicht weniger ausgeliefert als auf den Konsolen. Und dank immer schlimmerer Kopierschutzmechanismen trifft das mittlerweile auf quasi alle neueren PC-Spiele zu.


Wie gesagt: du kannst für jeden Account das selbe Passwort benutzen und die Accounts systematisch benennen (Account1- AccountX oder AccountCoD4, AccountMafia2,...) um das Einloggen zu erleichtern; die Accounteingabe kann man auch automatisieren; und zumindestens für den Singelplayer braucht man den Account ja überhaupt nur zum Installieren
Und: das besitzen/benutzen mehrerer Steam Accounts ist nicht untersagt (höchstens das Benutzen falscher Namen/Daten aber wer und wie soll da jemals draufkommen?)
Auf dem PC ist man den Herstellern auch komme was wolle bei weitem nie auch nur ansatzweise so ausgeliefert wie auf der Konsole; auf der Konsole ist man dem Hersteller zu 100% ausgeliefert, im Prinzip kann der Hersteller bekanntlich sogar native Funktionen per Zwangsfirmwareupdate, das man installierenn muss, wenn man neue Spiele spielen will, deaktivieren
Auf dem PC ist man höchstens im Bezug auf einzelne Spiele abhängig aber auch nur in den wenigsten Fällen (Onlinezwang) wirklich fast vollständig- und in jedem Fall hilft spätestens gegebenenfalls ein Crack
Auch Steam kann einem jedenfalls nicht ein gekauftes Spiel wieder wegnehmen, schlimmstenfalls wird man aus dem Multiplayer gebannt


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Da du ja sonst immer so Kompromissbereit bist, könnte man an dieser Stelle schlicht so argumentieren, dass man seinen billig-PC mit TS neben der Konsole aufbaut, und so mitreden kann.
> Aber: Wieso sollten Konsolenspieler überhaupt mit PC-Spielern kommunizieren wollen? Konsolenspieler würden ohnehin auf eigenen Servern (Realms) spielen, so wie es bei jedem anderen Spiel auch der Fall ist.


1 ) Ja, der PC ist immer eine Lösung… sogar für Konsolenprobleme… Probleme tauchen etwa auf, wenn man per PTT sprechen will; dann muss man sich was einfallen lassen… etwa auch noch eine Tastatur verwenden was aber nicht unbedingt ideal ist, vor allem, wenn man dann in einer stressigen Kampfsituation mit einer Hand vom Controller gehen muss um zu sprechen

2) Eigene Server würden einige Probleme lösen… und einige neue aufwerfen; das Thema hatten wir aber schon:
Eigene Server hätten einen nochmal wesentlich höheren Wartungsaufwand; dazu würden auch die niedrigeren Spielerzahlen für längere Wartezeiten bei Instanzen, Schlachtfeldern und Arenen sorgen und auch der nicht zuletzt infolge dessen sicherlich schlechtere PVE Progress der Konsolengilden würden dafür sorgen, dass die Konsolen in der Community einen schlechteren Ruf hätten; all das würde dafür sorgen, dass zwar vielleicht einige Spieler auf der Konsole anfangen, die meisten aber längerfristig auf den PC wechseln; auch das würde die Spielerzahlen, gerade im Endgame ausdünnen


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was haben jetzt irgendwelche Leute, die sowieso weder auf dem PC noch auf der Konsole spielen mit dem Thema zu tun?
Ja, es gibt Leute, die sogar komplett ohne PC auskommen aber das das nicht ganz das Wahre ist, darin sind wir uns doch wohl hoffentlich alle einig…


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Word und PPT gleichzeitig schafft ja wohl jeder billige PC. Du lässt außer Acht: Wer einen 10 Jahre alten PC nutzt, betreibt diesen nicht mit Windows 7 und Office 2010 sondern wohl ehr mit Win2000 / XP und Office 2000. Und jene sind auf solch alte PCs optimiert und laufen auch ohne weiteres parallel.
> Surfen geht ebenfalls ohne weiteres, wenn man mit Addblock Flashwerbung entfernt.


 
1) Ja, Word und Power Point gleichzeitig schafft jeder billig PC, das hab ich aber auch nie bezweifelt; die Frage ist eben die Performance; veraltete Versionen zu verwenden ist auch kein Allheilmittel, spätestens eben wenn Multimediainhalte wie etwa Bilder in heute üblichen Auflösungen oder gar Videos dazukommen oder man im Hintergrund noch ein paar Webseiten geöffnet hat

2) Ein weiterer Nachteil eines solch alten Systems sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme; neuere Office Dokumente können etwa von den alten Office Versionen nichtmehr oder nur eingeschränkt geöffnet und bearbeitet werden

3) Die alten Office aber auch Windows Versionen haben nicht nur weniger optisches Bling Bling, sie sind wirklich schlechter; das fängt bei Betriebssystemfunktionen wie etwa Plug&Play an, auch onboard Programme sind viel primitiver bzw. auch der Funktionsumfang der Office Programme ist geringer, so bietet Paint unter Windows 2000 noch nichtmal eine Möglichkeit JPEGs zu öffnen ; ein weiterer Nachteil sind etwa die oftmals nicht so ausgereift gestalteten Menüs und fehlende Tastenkombinationen
Dadurch sind die alten Systeme auch bedeutend weniger DAU- Tauglich… das fängt etwa bei der Netzwerkinstallation an; heute steckt man das LAN Kabel an… vor 10 Jahren war eine LAN Karte aber noch keineswegs Standard… wenn man nun eine LAN Karte nachrüsten will muss man aufpassen, dass man auch ein Modell wählt, für das es überhaupt Treiber für ein so altes System gibt; dann muss man diese erst installieren und das Netzwerk manuell einrichten- viel Spaß mit der beliebten Netzwerkinstallationsdiskette!

4) Auch der Speicherplatz wird schnell zum Problem; vor 10 Jahren hatte ein Durchschnitts PC eine 40GB Platte, vielleicht eine 80GB Platte, wenn er toll war; im heutigen Multimediazeitalter sind 80GB schnell mit Programminstallationen, Urlaubsfotos oder MP3 Dateien gefüllt; auch die ganzen Daten auf CDs auszulagern ist nicht immer möglich, da CP Brenner damals keineswegs Standard waren…
Beim Versuch den Speicher zu erweitern stößt man auf eine Reihe von Hürden, wie etwa den alten P-ATA Festplattenstandard, P-ATA Festplatten sind bei gleicher Größe wesentlich teurer (und langsamer) als SATA Platten, oder das schneckenlahme USB 1.0, das dafür sorgt, dass die Alternative USB- HDD nichtmal als Datengrab ganz das Wahre sein kann… auch würde ein Aufrüsten die Kosten in die Höhe treiben

5) Und man braucht die Performance doch!
Jeder DAU kommt heute schnell in Kontakt mit einer Reihe an Anwendungen, die wesentlich mehr Performance erfordern als einfache Office Arbeit; ein klassisches Beispiel ist hier etwa das schon genannte Google Earth, auf das du aber überhaupt nicht eingegangen bist:



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Minimum:
> • Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows Vista oder Windows 7
> • CPU: Pentium 3, 500 MHz
> • Systemarbeitsspeicher (RAM): 256 MB
> ...


Insbesondere die Grafikanforderungen erfüllt mit Sicherheit kein 10 Jahre alter PC… möglicherweise läuft es prinzipiell irgendwie im Open GL Modus aber damit möchte ich in der Praxis nicht arbeiten
Auch Google Maps im Browser ist nicht viel genügsamer
Ein anderes Beispiel wäre etwa Skype


			
				Skype schrieb:
			
		

> Systemanforderungen
> • PC mit Windows® XP, Vista oder 7, 32- oder 64-Bit-Betriebssystemversionen.
> • Internetanschluss - vorzugsweise Breitband (GPRS wird nicht für Sprachanrufe unterstützt).
> • Lautsprecher und Mikrofon - integriert oder separat.
> ...


Mit der Sprachtelefonie wird es auf einem 10 Jahre alten System richtig eng, da kommen nur damalige High-End Geräte in Frage… und Videotelefonie kann man komplett vergessen

6) Grafik
Ja, auch die Grafik kann hier auf einem Steinzeitsystem ein echtes Problem sein, damalige Grafikkarten kommen nämlich meist nicht mit zeitgemäßen Bildschirmauflösungen zurecht; das ist gerade auch im Office Betrieb ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Handicap, hier profitiert man doch recht stark von höheren Auflösungen; auch das Surfen ist so nicht ganz das Wahre

7) Flash ist nicht der einzige Performancefresser im Internet!
Jegliche nennenswert aufgelösten Videos und zeitgemäß aufgelöste Bilder können ein so altes System an seine Grenzen treiben aber auch komplexere Java Anwendungen und ähnliches; abgesehen davon: Flash ist nicht nur Werbung+ Youtube; wer kein Flash hat, dem fehlt was…
Warum nicht gleich ein Smartphone?

Und zu guter letzt brauchst du mir wirklich nichts von der Brauchbarkeit alter Hardware erzählen… ich habe mich einen großen Teil meines Lebens mit teils hoffnungslos veralteter Hardware herumgequält…
Und selbst heute noch benutze ich einen alten Laptop mit 433MHz „Dixon“ Celeron (Pentium III basierend), 64MiB RAM und einer –nicht 3D fähigen- NeoMagic MagicGraph 128ZV+, 4,53GB HDD und Windows 2000; er dient –oder soll das zumindestens- als Steuerungs und Überwachungskonsole für ein Aquarium; dafür reicht die Hardware noch aus (und das wird sich auch kaum ändern) aber aber im Alltag arbeiten würde ich damit ganz sicher nicht arbeiten wollen…


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gab 1998 noch keinen Pentium 3 mit 800MHz…

Es 1998 noch überhaupt keinen Pentium 3…

Du könntest jetzt zwar behaupten, du hättest ein ES gehabt und massiv OCed aber das ist wenig glaubwürdig zumal die ersten Pentium 3 Modelle, die Anfang 1999 auf den Markt kamen, standardmäßig maximal 500MHz hatten (ein ES eher noch wesentlich weniger); die OC Rekorde liegen bei etwa 750MHz mit LN2, daher ist ein 800MHz OC absolut unglaubwürdig; 800MHz Pentium 3 Modelle kamen erst Ende Dezember 1999…

Auch war ein 800MHz P3 System damals, Ende 1999, ein teures High-End System, alleine der CPU kostete soweit ich weiß über 500$; da kann man sich wohl schon ein wenig Zukunftssicherheit erwarten…

Aber prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht; man kann prinzipiell auch mit einem damaligen oder auch einem wesentlich älteren System mehrere Internetseiten gleichzeitig öffnen- damals war das auch vielleicht sogar noch wichtiger als heute, um etwa eine Seite bearbeiten zu können, während die andere durch die 56k Leitung gesickert ist…

Auch moderne Internetseiten (damalige hatten ja wenn überhaupt nur sehr niedrig aufgelöste Grafiken und waren ansonsten nur etwas HTML Code) sollten noch möglich sein- aber mehr schlecht als recht; das System wird dabei einfach schnell überlastet, reagiert langsam,… nicht zuletzt der RAM wird hier zum Flaschenhals, damals waren (im Desktop High-End Bereich) so etwa 128- 256MB üblich, die laufen beim Surfen auf modernen Seiten schnell voll- und dann wird es richtig langsam

Steinzeitbrowser sind dabei auch nicht unbedingt schneller, schon garnicht auf modernen Seiten mit Flash, Java oder sonstigen Multimediainhalten und stellen zudem ein massives Sicherheitsrisiko dar; moderne Seiten können häufig möglicherweise auch überhaupt nicht korrekt dargestellt werden


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe seinerzeit oft Videos in meine Referate eingebaut, auch heruntergeladene und konvertierte Youtube Videos
Und die Nacht durchrendern lassen ist meiner Meinung nach keine akzeptable Option, wenn es ein moderner PC die Aufgabe in unter 5 Minuten bewältigen könnte; unter Umständen wäre Maxi ja nichtmal in der Lage sich das Video vorher flüssig anzusehen
Wir hatten sogar einmal (2003 oder 2004) ein „Filmprojekt“, im Religionsunterricht (!), in welchem wir in Vierergruppen einen 10 Minütigen Film drehen und anschließend schneiden und auf DVD brennen mussten- mit eigener (nach damaligem Stand der Technik zwangsweise High-End) Hardware, die Schul PCs waren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schon damals hoffnungslos veraltete Pentium III- Celeron Relikte, die dieser Aufgabe bei weitem nicht gewachsen waren; das Projekt war jedenfalls keineswegs freiwillig und hat wesentlich zur Note beigetragen; ich war in einem ganz gewöhnlichen Gymnasium…


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, für entsprechende Software reicht alles aus, auch ein programmierbarer Taschenrechner oder ein Smartphone reicht für die ihm gestellten Aufgaben meist aus 
In dem Fall reicht die „entsprechende Software“ ,wie oben beschrieben, aber oftmals nichtmehr aus zumal man, wie ebenfalls oben beschrieben, bei fast sämtlichen modernen Multimediaanwendungen Probleme bekommt


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> P3-1GHz-Notebook (evtl 40€?) + PS3 (270€) = 310€. Viel Spaß mit einem solchen "Spiele-PC".


Abgesehen davon, dass man mit ein 1GHz P3 Notebook in der Bucht schon ein ordentliches Schnäppchen wäre und dass das, wie oben beschrieben sicher nicht das Wahre ist…
Athlon II X3 445: ~62€
Billiges AM3 MB: ~40€
4GiB billiger DDR3 RAM: ~33€
HD 5670 oder GT 440: ~62 bzw. 66€
Billige 1TB HDD: ~31€
Billiges Gehäuse: ~20€; gebraucht ab 0€
Billiges DVD Laufwerk: 12€
Preiswertes Marken Netzteil: unter 30€
OS braucht man sowieso
______
Macht unterm Strich etwa 290€ und passt damit bequem in den Preisrahmen
Sicher kein top high-end System aber man sollte damit alle aktuellen Spiele spielen können, die meisten sogar mit besserer Grafik als auf der Konsole


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oben beschrieben, kann man einfach auf ältere Software setzen. Dank Kompatibilitätsmodus läuft auch alles unter Win7.


Wie oben beschrieben nicht unbedingt eine brauchbare Lösung
16 Bit Programme oder gar DOS Programme können auf einem modernen System wie Windows 7 auch nur in einer VM ausgeführt werden was freilich ineffizient ist und damit für keinerlei Leistungsvorteile sorgt


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Nachhaltige Lösung wäre ein "Unregister Game" Knopf in Steam. Dutzende Accounts sind ganz sicher keine Lösung. Aber einen PC einfach eine Nacht lang durchlaufen zu lassen, ist für dich unannehmbar?


1) Warum sind dutzdende Accounts keine Lösung? Wie schon oben beschrieben ist ein (geringfügig) höherer Aufwand im wesentlichen nur bei der Installation gegeben

2) Gibt es überhaupt nicht “Dutzende“ Spiele mit Steam Pflicht sondern nach wie vor eine nur langsam wachsende Handvoll; ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube, es sind sogar weniger als 10, wenn man Minispiele, die es nur auf Steam gibt nicht mitrechnet; viele große Publisher wie etwa EA, Ubisoft oder Blizzard haben kein einziges Spiel mit Steam Pflicht

3) Ja, den PC die Nacht lang durchrendern zu lassen, wenn es mit einem modernen Gerät auch in 5min geht ist für mich angesichts der Alternativen inakzeptabel


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt: es ist nicht verboten mehrere Accounts zu haben; sie unter Pseudonymen zu registrieren zwar schon aber Valve kann deine Identität im Normalfall sowieso nicht auf legalem Weg überprüfen, die Banngefahr ist somit nicht gegeben; Probleme könnte es höchstens geben, wenn man gehackt wird, da man dann nicht beweisen kann, dass man der rechtmäßige Besitzer der Accounts ist (was man ja auch ursprünglich erreichen wollte)

Und gegen das Vergessen/verlieren des Passworts gibt es eine Reihe hilfreicher Tricks, das fängt mit der Passwortrücksetzung an (okay, wenn man zum Erstellen der vielen Accounts Wegwerf E-Mail Addressen genutzt hat bringt das nicht viel), weitere Möglichkeiten sind etwa das aufschreiben und/oder das Einspeichern im Handy sowie die Anschaffung eines Papageis, der das Passwort auswendig lernt, wenn man es selber nicht schafft, wie schon erwähnt kann man auch problemlos für alle Accounts das gleiche Passwort verwenden, das ist dann zwar etwas unsicherer aber immernoch nicht unsicherer als das verwenden eines einzigen Accounts mit einem Passwort

Man kann auch mehrere dieser Methoden redundant verwenden um die Möglichkeit, dass man das Passwort nachhaltig vergisst vollends zu minimieren.


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich rede hier auch nicht davon, dass man einen vorhandenen PC aufrüstet, sondern davon, dass man beim Neukauf vor der Wahl steht: 250€ Office PC+ 270€ Konsole… oder 500-600€ Budged Gaming PC…
Aber selbst für unter 270€, die eine Konsole kosten würde, kann man ein 5 Jahre+ altes Office System nach aktuellen Maßstäben spieletauglich machen, wenn man sich mit Grafik auf Konsolenniveau begnügt

Für 270€ bekommt man etwa schon locker ein "Aufrüstkit" in Form eines i5 2400k+ MB+ 4GiB DDR3


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative Eingabemittel gibt es wie gesagt auch auf Konsolen. Auf den 3D-Modus muss man in neuen Games auch immer seltener verzichten. Sicherlich kann man ältere Spiele nicht in 3D betrachten, aber da du hier von Enthusiasten sprichst, gehe ich davon aus, dass immer die neuesten Games Gegenstand unserer Diskussion sind.
> Enthusiasten wollen Spiele auch immer sofort spielen, und nicht erst auf 5 Patches warten, bis alles läuft oder gar mehrere Monate, bis das Spiel überhaupt mal erscheint, während die Konsoleros schon munter am Spielen sind. Mehrere Monitore verwenden selbst Enthusiasten kaum. Auf Konsolen könnte man sich einen Kasten zulegen, der das Bild auf 4K oder dergleichen hochskaliert und dann an mehrere Monitore ausgibt. Denn Kosten scheinst auch du ja keine zu scheuen, um hier deine Meinung durchzudrücken.


 
1) Ja, es gibt auch auf den Konsolen alternative Eingabegeräte, vor allem Lenkräder, Joysticks und die beliebten Bewegungscontroller PS Move, Kinect und den Wiimote Controller- aber am PC ist die Auswahl doch noch sehr viel größer; am PC kann man etwa, mit Ausnahme (aktuell noch) des PS Move Controllers alle Eingabegeräte der aktuellen (oder auch der älteren, spätestens über einen Adapter) Konsolen nutzen während keine Konsole in der Lage ist die Controller der jeweils anderen zu nutzen…
Auch die Maus/ Tastatur Adapter bzw. Controller lassen, wie schon gesagt, nicht zuletzt durch ihre hohen Preise und auch den relativ hohen Konfigurationsaufwand schnell die Frage aufkommen: warum nicht gleich ein PC?

2) Enthusiasten sind nicht gleich Enthusiasten… ich denke, die meisten können durchaus auf ein besseres Produkt warten… ich denke, du gehst hier auch von einer völlig falschen Grundlage aus; du scheinst anzunehmen, dass die allermeisten Enthusiasten ein Singelplayerspiel nach den anderen durchspielen und sich danach sofort das nächste kaufen; ich denke aber gerade unter Enthusiasten gibt es viele, die sich auf einzelne Spiele konzentrieren, diese mehrfach durchspielen oder intensiv Multiplayer zocken, solche Leute brauchen nicht dauernd neue Spiele
Und auch jene, die tatsächlich ein Spiel nach dem anderen durchspielen können in der Regel warten; wenn- und ist nach wie vor äußerst selten und kommt potentiell auch auf den Konsolen vor- ein Spiel zum Start so verbugged ist, dass die Spielerfahrung massiv beeinträchtigt wird, spielt man eben noch drei Wochen länger, bis zum Patch, eines von zahllosen anderen Spielen, es erscheinen ja auch laufend neue

3) Beim Interpolieren der Auflösung von Konsolenspielen zum Spielen mit einem Multimonitorsetup stößt man auf eine ganze Reihe von Problemen (zumal man dafür fast zwangsweise einen relativ leistungsfähigen PC benötig, zu mindestens wäre jede Alternativmethode teurer):

-verschwommenes Bild: Das Bild einfach auf die im Vergleich zu der 720p Auflösung 4 fache (2k) oder gar 8 fache (4k) Auflösung hochzurechnen ist kein Allheilmittel für Grafikprobleme; das Bild wird dadurch eben verschwommen statt verpixelt, durch die große Bildfläche sieht es dann noch schlechter aus

-Inputlag: Hochskalieren bedingt zwangsweise einen massiven Inputlag

-Format: Bei Multimonitorsetups entstehen oft exotische Bildformate, die die Konsolen nicht unterstützen; Balken sind die Folge

-Bei der PS3 ist der HDCP Kopierschutz (auch) hier ein Klotz am Bein; jede Umgehungsmöglichkeit (etwa die Verwendung des HD-Component Ausgangs) schafft zusätzliche Kosten und verschärft die Inputlag Problematik

-> das kann höchstens eine teure Notlösung für Enthusiasten sein, die mit dem entsprechenden Setup ein, nicht sehr Inputlagkritisches, konsolenexklusives Spiel mit einem Multimonitorsetup spielen wollen; ansonsten wäre es auf jeden Fall einfacher, billiger und natürlich auch vor allem Grafisch besser das Spiel gleich auf dem PC zu spielen


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht einfach darum, dass man auch außerhalb von Spielen davon profitiert, wenn man aufgrund von Spielen mehr in seinen PC investiert hat und daher ein Multimonitorsetup nutzen kann


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Von der ersten Revision der XBox360 dürfte heute dank RRoD kaum noch eine leben. Ansonsten gibt es entsprechende Converter von z.B. S-Video auf D-Sub.
> HDCP ist afaik nur für BluRay-Filme auf der PS3 notwendig, allerdings trifft dies auch zu, wenn man ein BR-LW im PC stecken hat.


1) die Überlebenschancen der ersten Xbox sprechen jetzt nicht unbedingt für die Konsolen…

2) Es geht um den Digitalausgang; es gibt heute mittlerweile einige Bildschirme, die keinen analogen Eingang mehr besitzen; dann muss man einen aktiven Adapter nutzen der zudem den Inputlag erhöht

3) Soweit ich weiß ist HDCP auf der PS3 sinnloserweise auch in Spielen aktiv; ich habe es zwar weder jemals selbst ausprobiert noch eine zuverlässige Quelle zu dem Thema gefunden aber in diversen Foren u.Ä. scheint man sich jedenfalls einig zu sein
Wenn du mir das Gegenteil beweisen kannst (als Besitzer einer PS3 sollte das ja nicht allzu schwer sein, wenn du irgendwo einen nicht- HDCP Bildschirm mit Digitaleingang findest) wäre das ja ein klitzekleiner Punkt für die Konsole


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst gesehen habe ich schon Motorstorm und GT5 in 3D, und das sind alles andere als "uninteressante Spiele". Desweiteren wurden auch schon Spiele nachgepatcht, wie z.B. Wipeout HD, welches bald 3 Jahre alt wird.


Bei den Spielen sollte es keinen wundern, sind ja auch alles Sonys eigene Plattformköder…


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst ja nur mal hier im Forum umherschauen, wie viele Leute Probleme haben, die andere nicht haben. Derartige Fehler benötigen auch meist völlig individuelle Lösungsansetze. Das reicht imo als Beweis dafür, dass die Komplexität der PCs nicht selten für ganz individuelle Probleme sorgen, die auf der Konsole dementsprechend entfallen. Wenn auf der Konsole Probleme auftauchen, ist entweder die Hardware defekt, oder der Nutzer schlicht zu bl... Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich mich nicht in Konsolenforen aufhalte. Man hat mit Konsolen bei weitem nicht so viele Probleme, was aber leider in der Hinsicht aus meiner Sicht auch weniger Spaß bedeutet. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn ich Probleme lösen will, beschäftige ich mich mit PCs und wenn ich Spielen will, gehe ich an die Konsole.


Auch am PC sitzen die allermeisten Probleme vor dem Bildschirm oder sind Hardwarebedingt –was aber nicht wahrscheinlicher ist als auf der Konsole; Fehler, die keine der genannten Ursachen haben werden entweder durch Softwarebugs hervorgerufen, die aber wie schon gesagt auch auf der Konsole auftreten und in der Regel schnell gefixed sind und/oder treten bei Aktionen auf, welche mit der Konsole sowieso nie möglich gewesen wären…

Der einzige „Vorteil“, den die Konsole hat ist, dass jeder die selbe besitzt, sodass man sich leichter helfen kann und praktisch jedes denkbare Fehlerszenario schon in zahllosen Fällen aufgetreten ist

Dafür gibt es auf den Konsolen für viele Probleme überhaupt keine Lösung, auf dem PC gibt es praktisch immer eine

Und: bei einem Hardwareproblem nach Ablauf der Garantie muss man eine Konsole neu kaufen- am PC tauscht man einfach das betroffene Teil aus- und nutzt gegebenenfalls die Gelegenheit um auch noch aufzurüsten


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein Import von Amazon musste ich selten länger als 3 Tage nach Versandbestätigung warten. Dafür habe ich das Spiel dann zum einen günstiger und zum anderen ungeschnitten.


Drei Tage reichen schon locker aus um anhand der Reaktionen im Internet gut abschätzen zu können, ob ein Spiel verbugged ist, wenn ja, wie stark und unter welchen Bedingungen- oder eben nicht; wenn nicht, was meist der Fall ist, kann man das Spiel auch nach drei Tagen kaufen


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Leute kaufen die Spiele ja gerade wegen der Originalsprache. Zudem ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass die Spiele dann ungeschnitten sind (bei Ego-Shootern meist der Fall). Wären mir diese beiden Punkte egal, würde ich auch in DE bestellen. GT5 z.B. habe ich bei Amazon.de bestellt, weil der Preis zum einen ausnahmsweise mal gleich war (hängt vermutlich vom Publisher ab) und außerdem ist die Sprachausgabe in diesem Spiel völlig nebensächlich.


Es gibt selbst in USK Land gegebenenfalls einfachere, offline, Möglichkeiten an die ungschnittene Version zu kommen…
Und am PC, zum Teil auch auf der Konsole, ist man sowieso meist nur einen Bloodpatch, eine Config Dateiänderung oder ein Sprachpaket davon entfernt, egal welche Version man kauft


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gameplay wird wie schon gesagt nicht nur vom Eingabegerät bestimmt, sondern vom gesamten Feeling mit der Plattform und den Mitspielern.


Ach ja, das “Konsolenfeeling”… wie hast du es noch mal definiert?


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde schon, dass es beim Spielgefühl einen argen Unterschied gibt.
> Zum einen gibt es auf Konsolen keine Chatfunktion bei den Shootern, was bedeutet, dass einen die ganzen kleinen Möchtern-Pros nicht ständig vollheulen, wenn man sie ein paar mal in Folge killt. Noch dazu geht alles viel gechilter zu, da die Mentalität der Spieler eine andere ist. Auf dem PC kommt es mir immer so vor, als gäbe es durch die Bank weg nur schlechte verlierer, die die ganze Zeit ins Headset brüllen, wenn Teamkameraden mal Mist machen.
> Dann kommt der Cheaterfaktor hinzu, der auf Konsolen komplett entfällt.


Ja ja, die bösen, bösen PC Spieler schon wieder…


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik ist ein Punkt, den ich zulasse, allerdings ist die Grafik wie gesagt nicht für jeden ein entscheidendes Kriterium. Für mich z.B. ist sie zweitrangig und für zig millionen Wii-Spieler und Spieler anderer Konsolen ebenfalls.


Natürlich ist die Grafik nicht alles und ihre Bedeutung ist auch stark Genereabhängig; insbesondere in Simulationen, klassischen Egoshootern und Action RPGs halte ich sie für einen wesentlichen Teil des Spiels, der einfach für Atmosphäre und Realismus sorgt.

Es ist ja auch, wie schon gesagt, keineswegs so, dass alle Konsolenspiele in Comicgrafik daherkommen, in der die schlechte Grafik nicht weiter zur Last fallen würde; die meisten Konsolenspiele versuchen eher alles aus den Konsolen herauszupressen um eine möglichst gute Grafik zu erreichen; das Ergebnis sind Crossplattformspiele oder auch exklusive Spiele, die auf dem PC viel besser aussehen bzw. im Vergleich zu denen ähnliche PC Spiele viel besser aussehen und auf der Konsole durchaus sogar Performanceprobleme haben können...


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ein-/Ausgabegeräte-Alternativen gibt es wie gesagt auch auf Konsolen (z.B. die von dir selbst genannten Adapter für M+T an der PS3).


Das habe ich nie bezweifelt und siehe oben; M+T Adapter an der Konsole sind alleine aufgrund ihres Preises und des Konfigurationsaufwands wie schon gesagt auch keine wirklich gute Lösung- wie gesagt: warum nicht gleich am PC spielen?
Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Lösungen vor allem für eine Zielgruppe geeignet: PC Spieler, die den Konsolennoobs zeigen wollen, wo der Hammer hängt


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere nachhaltige Nachteile entstehen z.B. wie gesagt durch die Mentalität der Entwickler zu immer "besseren" Kopierschutzmechanismen.


Als gäbe es die auf der Konsole nicht…
Konsolen sind nach wie vor die effektivsten und restriktivsten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen überhaupt- und viel Spaß noch mit den kommenden Onlineaktivierungen für PS3 Spiele!


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trotzdem tauchen hier eine ganze Reihe von Problemen auf, die es in der Form auf der Konsole sonst nicht gibt

-man muss Spieler/Server finden

-Höherer Konfigurationsaufwand und eine ganze Reihe potentieller Probleme

-zusätzliche Hardware erforderlich (auch wenn diese meist vorhanden sein sollte)

Am PC kann etwas in der Form nie nötig werden


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hab ich eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten:

a) Einfach etwas, etwa ein Rennspiel, spielen, dass auch nur per Tastatur gut steuerbar ist

b) Einen angesprochenen Controller benutzen

c) Ein Mousepad benutzen; der Transportaufwand für ein Mauspad, das kleiner ist als der verwendete Laptop = 0; das ist zwar eventuell nicht ganz ergonomisch aber man wird ja wohl auch nicht jeden Tag auf einer Parkbank zocken...

d) Die Maus auf der Handauflage des Notebooks verwenden; wenn die Maus klein und empfindlich genug ist geht das ganz gut

Ich habe schon mehrfach auf einer Parkbank gezockt und Variante c) angewendet


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, stell ihn vor der oben genannten Parkbank auf den Boden- er wird es dir mit kurzer Lebensdauer danken!
Und wie willst du da vernünftig spielen? Auf dem Boden ist ja schon relativ weit weg; willst du einen 20 Zoll+ Monitor mitnehmen? Eine Lösung wäre eventuell ein Beamer (nur in der Nacht) oder eine Bildschirmbrille… okay, eine Bildschirmbrille wäre sogar eine ziemlich gute Lösung... wenn auch eine, die freilich auch mit einem Notebook möglich wäre
Aber auch das ist nicht jedermanns Sache und die Auflösung aktueller Bildschirmbrillen ist recht beschränkt; die Zeiss Cinemizer schafft 640x480 aber viel mehr geht soweit ich weiß nicht, zumindestens nicht leistbar…
Na ja… viel Spaß mit dem Virtual Boy 2.0


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewicht kann allenfalls für Mimosen ein Grund sein. Zumindest ich habe beim Kauf meines Laptops überhaupt nicht auf das Gewicht geschaut.


Da sind wir wenigstens ein Mal einer Meinung! Aber auch von den Abmessungen hat ein Notebook die Nase vorne; die „mobil PS3“ wäre mehr oder minder zwangsweise relativ fest in einen relativ großen Rucksack verbaut; selbst ein 17 Zoll Notebook ist da doch wesentlich handlicher und flexibler


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USVs haben in aller Regel Bleigel Akkus und sind nicht für den mobilen Betrieb ausgelegt; eine USV in der Größenordnung wiegt sicher 6-7kg+ (eher sogar noch wesentlich mehr); irgendwann muss Schluss sein
Deine Konstruktion würde am Ende insgesamt wohl 10-15kg+ wiegen, wäre relativ fest in einem größeren Rucksack verbaut, in dem ansonsten nichtmehr allzu viel Platz ist und würde mindestens ~450€ kosten (stark abhängig vom Bildschirm und auch der USV)
Man muss auch bedenken, dass möglicherweise (abhängig vom Netzteil der PS3) eine wesentlich teurere Online USV (90€+) nötig ist, da die PS3 beim Umschaltvorgang vom Netz zum Batteriebetrieb bei einer offline USV abstürzen könnte

Eine Umrüstung auf leichtere LiPoly Akkus wäre prinzipiell möglich aber sehr aufwendig und teuer; auch wäre es sehr ineffizient, den Strom aus der Batterie erst wechselzurichten, dann auf 230V zu Transformieren nur um ihn anschließend im PS3 Netzteil wieder auf 12V zu transformieren und gleichzurichten; die Realisierung einer direkten Batteriestromversorgung, die direkt den Gleichstromkreislauf des internen PS3 Netzteils versorgt wäre vermutlich sogar einfacher zu realisieren und wesentlich effizienter; bei der Verwendung von Li-Ion oder LiPoly Akkus bräuchte man aber in jedem Fall eine relativ aufwendige Ladeelektronik, da diese sonst nicht lange leben würden…
____________
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es nicht möglich ist; aber das Ergebnis ist sicherlich unhandlicher als fast jeder Laptop (auch unabhängig vom Gewicht), relativ empfindlich und der Konstruktionsaufwand wäre sehr hoch; alternativ könnte man abgesehen davon ein ähnliches System auch auf Basis eines kompakten ITX PCs basteln- nur eben mit allen Vorteilen, die ein PC noch hat
Der höhere Funktionsumfang eines PCs ist hier von noch größerem Vorteil; man nimmt einen Laptop meist irgendwo hin mit, weil man einen PC braucht und freut sich dann, dass man damit _auch_ spielen kann; die mobil PS3 wäre dagegen wie auch ihre Desktopvariante ein reines Spielgerät


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Lösung auf der Konsole: Die alte Konsole behalten und nicht verkaufen. Die Sache mit dem alternativen OS passt auch nur unzureichend. Versuch doch mal Win98 auf einem aktuellen PC zu installieren.


Windows ME sollte für praktisch alles ausreichen und ist schon wesentlich geeigneter für moderne Hardware
Und in einer VM läuft alles; die fehlende Grafikbeschleunigung in einer VM sollte auch kein Problem sein; ich kenne kein Spiel, dass nicht zumindestens noch auf XP oder 2000 läuft und dass Grafikbeschleunigung benötigen würde
Und selbst wenn es da draußen irgendein Uraltspiel gibt, welches man auf einem modernen PC tatsächlich nicht oder nur mit sehr hohem Aufwand zum Laufen bekommt sind das absolute Ausnahmen
Und die Hardwarelösung gibt es natürlich auch auf dem PC


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Du tust ja gerade so, als könnte man die Hand innerhalb von 0,0000000 Sekunden zum Stillstand bringen. Man spürt beim bewegen des Analogsticks ganz genau, wenn dieser exakt in der Mitte angelangt ist, da dort ein minimal höherer Widerstand vorherscht.





			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Du tust ja gerade so, als könnte man die Hand innerhalb von 0,0000000 Sekunden zum Stillstand bringen. Man spürt beim bewegen des Analogsticks ganz genau, wenn dieser exakt in der Mitte angelangt ist, da dort ein minimal höherer Widerstand vorherscht.





			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt spürt man einen Widerstand im Ruhepunkt der Analogsticks und kann diese praktisch ohne Zeitverzögerung zur Mitte bewegen.





			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Katze ist schöner als ein Hund, weils eine Katze ist? So klingen deine Argumente so langsam...
> Praktisch alle Argumente, die du Pro-Maus angebracht hast, lassen sich auch auf Touch-Pads am Laptop anwenden. Und wie viele Leute kennst du, die damit ernsthaft Shooter zocken?





			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal überlegt, dass gerade diese Rückstellkraft dabei hilft, präzise zu steuern? Stell dir mal vor, das Lenkrad deines Autos hätte wirklich 0 Widerstand und mit jeder kleinen Bodenwelle würde es hin und herreißen bevor du reagieren und es mit Hilfe deiner Armmuskulatur wieder zum Stillstand bringen kannst.
> Die Analogsticks auf dem N64 hatten quasi 0 Widerstand und waren aus spieletechnischer Sicht kaum zu gebrauchen.


Im Grunde versuche ich hier ja nur eine allgemein bekannte Tatsache theoretisch zu erklären; klar ist: Konsolenspieler mit Gamepad sind sowohl im Schnitt als auch im Progamerbereich deutlich schlechter als PC Spieler


Split99999 schrieb:


> Warum genau einem die Maus ein präziseres Aiming ermöglicht kann wahrscheinlich nur ein Physiker erklären. Die M&T vs Pad Debatte kann man sich aber eh schenken. Das gescheiterte Projekt (Xbox-Spieler: PC-Zockern gnadenlos unterlegen? - News - CHIP Online), Aimhilfen, kaum Recoil und riesige Hitboxen auf Konsole sprechen bereits Bände.


 




			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass du irgendwann an den Rand des Pads kommst.


Nein, es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass man den Rand des Pads erreichen kann- aber das ist a) nur sehr selten der Fall, da man sich in der Regel im Mittel genauso oft nach links wie nach rechts bewegt und b) in einer konkreten Kampfsituation, in der das potentiell nachteilig wäre wird es wirklich praktisch nie dazu kommen, da man sich in einer derartigen Situation praktisch nie so oft (in der Regel nichtmal ein Mal vollständig) komplett im Kreis drehen muss; in etwas ruhigeren Momenten kann man dann schnell die Maus anheben und in die Mitte zurücklegen


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wann ist ein Tisch schon zu hoch?

Und das einzige Szenario, in dem man es in der Praxis mit einem suboptimal tiefen Tisch zu tun bekommen kann ist ein Couchtisch; will man mit Maus und Tastatur auf dem TV im Wohnzimmer zocken ist das also (vor allem beim längeren Zocken) nicht ganz… ergonomisch

Aber auch in dem Fall kann man 

a) sich auf Spiele beschränken, die keine Maus erfordern 

b) einfach nicht zu lange zocken bzw. nur am TV zocken 

c) einen Controller nutzen

Abgesehen davon hätte man auf der Konsole das selbe Problem, wenn man nicht mit 


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hätte ich mir doch fast gedacht… ich an deiner Stelle würde jedenfalls sehr viel Wert darauf legen den Schreibtisch freizubekommen, gegebenenfalls lässt sich ja auch noch eines der Regale anders platzieren, die PS3 und der sonstige Heimkinokram sollten dorthin wo es hingehört: unter/hinter den Fernseher
Und wenn du deinen PC dauernd betrachten willst kannst du ihn ja fotografieren und als Desktophintergrund nutzen; mein PC steht auch auf dem Schreibtisch aber wenn dieser wesentlich schmaler wäre würde er schnell wo anders hinwandern…
Am Ende bleibt auch immernoch die Möglichkeit mit einer schmaleren Tastatur oder einem genannten „Gameboard“ Platz zu sparen; beim n52te hast du sogar einen Analogstick für deine geliebte analoge Bewegungskontrolle


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest du es selbst ausprobiert, würdest du es durchaus in vielen Situationen zu schätzen wissen, da man Hindernissen beim Laufen wesentlich besser ausweichen kann. Wenn man nach hinten rechts um eine Ecke den Rückzug antreten muss, weil man aus verschiedenen Richtungen beschossen wird, ist diese Bewegungspräzision pures Gold wert.


Wie gesagt: man kann auch eine analoge Bewegungskontrolle mit einer Maus kombinieren; das das wohl kein wesentlicher Vorteil sein kann zeigt sich dadurch, dass sich derlei Methoden im E-Sports Bereich (in keinem einzigen, mir bekannten Egoshooter) durchgesetzt haben


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch kein WoW-Spieler, der seine "glorreichen" Kills permanent auf Video aufzeichnet. Wenn du so einen Diskussionspartner suchst, kann ich dir meinen Mitbewohner empfehlen.


Ich kenne deinen Mitbewohner nicht und brauche auch keinen Diskussionspartner, aber wenn du behauptest du (oder sonst jemand) könnte mit einem PS2 Gamepad einen Egoshooter so gut spielen wie Fatal1ty Quake 3 mit Maus und Tastatur solltest du das schon irgendwie belegen können, zumindestens irgendwie, sehr indirekt, über ein Video (selbst das wäre ja auch nur ein sehr fragwürdiger Vergleich, eigentlich müsste ein Duell her…)


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gar nicht; das ist aber auch nicht nötig…

Ich meinte nur, dass die Kabellosen Kontroller Maus- Controller Kombinationen diese möglicherweise auch nutzen um einen Originalcontroller zu imitieren…

Aber auch die kabelgebundenen könnten -flexibel- einen anderen Kabelgebundenen Controller oder auch den Originalcontroller imitieren; auch der Originalcontroller hat seinen USB Anschluss nicht nur zum Aufladen…

Fakt ist jedenfalls: weder Microsoft noch Sony ist es bisher gelungen die genannten Controller zu bannen, obwohl sie es zum teil, bei den Vorgängern zum Teil auch erfolgreich, versucht haben


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du ja nun selbst belegt, dass man auch auf Konsolen vermehrte möglichkeiten zum Anschließen von anderen Eingabegeräten als nur Lenkräder und M+T hat.


Ja, wie gesagt: das Verwenden von Maus und Tastatur ist aber teuer und auch mit einem vergleichsweise hohem Konfigurationsaufwand verbunden- warum nicht gleich ein PC? 


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Begeistert bin ich von den genannten Adaptern allerdings nicht gerade.


Angst vor der überlegenen Eingabemethode?


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann man erst wissen, wenn man es probiert. Wer sagt dir, dass es nicht doch ebenso viele potentielle Käufer für RTS auf Konsole gibt, die nur aus Angebotsmangel anstelle von RTS andere Games spielen? "Reinrassige" Spieler von bestimmten Genres mal ausgeschlossen, gibt es sicherlich genügend "Mischspieler", die derzeit nur aus Mangel an Auswahl ausnahmslos Shooter oder Jump'N'Run oder sonstwas spielen.


Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von RTS Spielen (etwa C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3, C&C 3: Tiberium Wars, RUSE, Schlacht um Mittelerde II), von denen auch Konsolenports existieren aber keines davon ist auf der Konsole nennenswert erfolgreich


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte ein kleiner Hinweis darauf sein, wie es um die Nettospielerzahlen auf den jeweiligen Platformen steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
Das Thema war: manche Generes sind auf der Konsole praktisch bedeutungslos- das liegt an den Konsolen, nicht an den Spielen oder den Spielern


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und dennoch kannst du maximal 5 Tasten auf einmal drücken, genauso viele wie auf der PS3. Der einzige Vorteil ist der, dass es mehr mögliche Tastenkombinationen gibt, wobei ich es mir als ziemliche Verrenkung vorstelle, Shift + 1 + 3 + C + X in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu erreichen, was die Menge an praktikablen Kombinationen arg einschränkt. Die 60 Kombinationen auf der PS3 sind völlig unproblematisch und unkrampfhaft in weniger als 1 Sekunde zu erreichen. Es bleibt jedoch weiterhin fraglich, in welchem Spiel man jemals soooo viele Kombinationen benötigen wird.


1) Nein, ich kann 
a) 9 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken (Maustasten nicht vergessen!) und 
b) gleichzeitig immernoch die Maus halten

2) C und X sind im Kampf vergleichsweise unwichtige Tasten (C: Charaktermenü; X: Tastaturbewegungskontrolle für Hinsetzen bzw. abwärtsbewegen im Flug oder beim Schwimmen); Sollte man die Tasten mit wichtigeren Funktionen belegen wollen um die Tastenbelegung zu optimieren wird man sicherlich Funktionen wählen, die man nicht gleichzeitig mit den Ziffentasten ausführen muss
Auch auf der Konsole müssten die genannten Funktionen aber irgendwie untergebracht werden

3) In WoW können etwas über 300 Aktionen nativ mit einer Taste oder Tastenkombination belegt werden, dazu kommen noch bis zu 54 Makros sowie praktisch unbegrenzt viele weitere durch Addons und Hintergrundprogramme (etwa die Sprechtaste im TS oder eine Taste zum Starten einer ingame Videoaufnahme)
In der Praxis wird man freilich nie alle wirklich brauchen aber mehrere dutzend können es locker sein wovon man bis zu über 30 in Kampfsituationen schnell erreichen können muss; auch auf der Konsole müssen aber auch weniger wichtige Aktionen, wie etwa die Tasten zum Öffnen irgendwelcher Menüs belegt werden können
Du hast ja auch schon selbst gesagt:


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Mein WG-Mitbewohner hat bei WoW auch jede Taste doppelt und dreifach belegt.


 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, du unterschätzt WoW etwas…

1) Unterschätze die Bewegungskontrolle nicht! Nicht umsonst ist der Begriff “Keyboarddreher” ein Synonym für einen schlechten Spieler; es ist übrigens durchaus auch notwendig zumindestens grob in Richtung des Ziels zu blicken um es anzugreifen oder auch Angriffe zu parieren, zu blocken oder ihnen auszuweichen (180°) und vor allem im PvP gibt es oft Situationen, in denen man sich plötzlich umdrehen muss; desweiteren muss man sich ständig bewegen, sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP, etwa um aus AoEs zu laufen, vor Gegnern davon oder hinter ihnen her

2) Es kommt sehrwohl auch auf kurze Reaktionszeiten an, im PvP teils durchaus auf Egoshooter Niveau; nur selten sind alle CDs gleichzeitig am Laufen und selbst dann ist es oft hilfreich eine Fähigkeit im ersten möglichen Moment zu aktivieren; bei der Bewegungskontrolle sind schnelle Reaktionen ebenfalls sehr wichtig

3) Präzises, manuelles Zielen wie in einem Egoshooter ist tatsächlich praktisch nie von Nöten (manchmal schon, etwa bei der Fallenschleuder des Jägers im PvP) aber WoW ist ganz sicher nicht, wie oben beschrieben, ein „Point & Click“- Adventure… und selbst wenn es eines wäre würde das ganz sicher nicht für die Konsole sprechen, da ein Analogstick nur ein zweitklassiger Mausersatz ist

4) Das stimmt nicht. Wie gesagt ist es nicht möglich auf einen Gegner oder auch einen Verbündeten Zauber zu wirken bzw. zu schießen oder zu schlagen, der hinter einem steht; bei Nahkampfklassen muss man auch im Nahkampf bleiben, bei Distanzklassen sollte man eben das verhindern, in Reichweite bleiben und muss natürlich möglichst schnell –und richtig- auf die Aktionen des Gegners reagieren, aus AoEs herauslaufen,…


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt: Blizzard versucht bereits seit Jahren die Funktionen der wichtigsten Addons nativ in das Spiel zu integrieren, was aber bei weitem nicht in allen Fällen und auch nur recht eingeschränkt funktioniert hat; die Ingame Funktionen dienen dann oft nur als Datenquelle für bessere Addons, so ist es etwa wesentlich effektiver ein Addon wie „Recount“ zu verwenden als dem ingame Kampflog manuell irgendwelche Schadenswerte zu berechnen oder nachzusehen, woran man gestorben ist (war der Heiler Schuld oder self0wned?)- es gibt noch zahllose andere Beispiele dafür


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, wenn man in Shootern irgendwelche Sachen installiert, die das Zielen vereinfachen, wird man auf jeder LAN-Party geteert und gefedert.. Aber nicht so bei WoW wie es scheint.
> Nichtsdestotrotz könnte man auch über die offizielle PS3-Tastatur alles notwendige eingeben.


Makros sind auch ein integraler Bestandteil von WoW und nativ im Spiel integriert; bei WoW besteht die Schwierigkeit ja auch nicht im Zielen bzw. soll das auch nicht; wer keine Makros verwendet gilt schnell als Noob…

Und: na eben; langsam siehst du es ein… man braucht die Tastatur


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha, eine Konsole ist auch eine Turingmaschine… wer hätte das gedacht?

Ein PC ist sie deshalb noch lange nicht!

Definition eines IBM kompatiblen PCs:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Heute wird die Bezeichnung seltener und wesentlich allgemeiner für Systeme verwendet, die nach einem Prozessor-Reset den Prozessor Intel 8086 (oder höher) nachbilden und ein (x86-kompatibles) BIOS starten.


Soweit ich weiß hat keine Konsole einen klassischen Bios, sie haben nur eine Firmware, die man sehr entfernt mit einem Mittelding aus einem BIOS und einem Betriebssystem vergleichen könnte

Auch die CPU Architektur ist ein absolut grundlegender Unterschied; ein Cell, Broadway oder Xeon unterscheidet sich schon sehr grundlegend von einem modernen X86 CPU, zwischen zwei CPUs mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang könnte der Unterschied kaum größer sein


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat das mit der Stagnation der Grafik zu tun?
Auf der Konsole kann man nur Software nutzen, die einem vom Hersteller vorgegeben/ explizit erlaubt wird und man kann vorhandene Software auch nicht modifizieren- das ist der Nachteil- der geringere *Funktionsumfang*


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, es gibt, wie gesagt, für die Wii Emulatoren, sogar sehr gut funktionierende; in den meisten Spielen ist die Grafik sogar, teils wesentlich, besser als im Original auf der Konsole…

Einige Spiele funktionieren im Emulator zwar nicht bzw. nur verbugged aber das ist eine Frage des Emulators, der verbessert werden kann- und wird, die Emulatoren werden ja auch ständig weiterentwickelt

Siehe auch:
Wii-Spiele per Emulator auch in HD-Auflösung 720p - wii


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Dafür müsste man die Konsole aber cracken…
Und genau hier wären wir ja auch wieder bei einem der wesentlichen Nachteile der Konsolen: der Flexibilität, und der Tatsache, dass man nur einen Bruchteil des Funktionsumfangs nutzen kann, einfach weil der Hersteller es so will

2) Nenn mir auch nur ein einziges X86/ DirectX PC Spiel, welches auf einer aktuellen Konsole unter Linux flüssig spielbar ist… ich kenne keines; selbst bei nativen PPC+ open GL Spielen dürfte etwa der PPC Port von Quake III das Ende der Fahnenstange sein… man muss dabei auch bedenken, dass die Konsolen unter Linux keine 3D Beschleunigung durch den GPU unterstützen, wenn sich das mit dem Crack auf der PS3 ändert könnten zwar einige neuere PPC Spiele spielbar werden, X86 Spiele, die über einfache 2D Jump ’n’ Run aus den 1990ern hinausgehen scheitern aber wahrscheinlich am CPU
Vermutlich ist eine gecrackte Xbox 1 mit Windows, ihrem 733MHz Mobile Celeron (Pentium III Gen.), 64MiB DDR RAM und GeForce3 aber in normalen PC Spielen leistungsfähiger als alle anderen Konsolen inklusive PS3 und Xbox 360…

Desweiteren ist das eine eher theoretische Überlegung; 

Konsolenemulatoren am PC dagegen existieren und funktionieren


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Also NEIN, ein PC wird NIEMALS eine Konsole ersetzen können, zumindest keine, die jünger ist als 10 Jahre.


Das hab ich auch nie behauptet…

… aber die Wii ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt…

Und spätestens in Crossplattformspielen kann ein PC immer die Konsole ersetzen
Mich wundert dabei langsam, warum Xbox 360 und PS3 noch immer nicht emuliert werden können; selbst wenn die Leistung nicht ausreicht… es gibt PCIe Cell- Coprozessor Karten („Cell Accelerator Board“) sodass man sogar einen nativen Cell- CPU nutzen könnte… vermutlich hat es einfach noch niemand ernsthaft versucht
Ich vermute desweiteren, dass spätestens die übernächste X86 Generation sowohl den Cell als auch den Xeon in äquivalenter Geschwindigkeit emulieren kann, RAM und GPU sind ja sowieso kein Thema


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2011)

Ihr müsst ja Zeit haben.


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja Zeit haben.


 
Meine Gedanken. 

Mir fällt auch eine ganze Latte an Gründen ein, wieso mir keine Konsole ins Haus kommt. Um es aber kurz zu machen sind meine Hauptargumente, dass es kaum Spiele gibt die ich vernünftig mit Controller steuern kann ohne das ich diesen hier mache  und das es keine brauchbaren Strategiespiele gibt.


----------



## JackA (22. Februar 2011)

Darum ist mein Lieblingszitat auch mein Lieblingszitat:



> Ein Shooter auf Konsole ist wie eine Herz-OP mit Boxhandschuhen!



Auf Console kann man 2 Dinge gut Spielen: Sport- und Rennspiele.


----------



## we3dm4n (22. Februar 2011)

Not...ist reine Ansichtssache. Kannst du mit einem Controller umgehen und ist die Steuerung im Spiel gut umgesetzt ist ein Ego-Shooter kein Problem.


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Not...ist reine Ansichtssache. Kannst du mit einem Controller umgehen und ist die Steuerung im Spiel gut umgesetzt ist ein Ego-Shooter kein Problem.


 
Zähl mal ein paar konkrete Beispiele auf. Es würde mich interessieren, ob ich mich schon einmal mit einem davon rumgeärgert habe.


----------



## we3dm4n (22. Februar 2011)

Ich rede erstmal nur von Xbox360 Titeln, wo jedem wohl Halo ein Begriff ist. Die Steuerung ist mit dem Controller einfach einsame Spitze.


----------



## Geko (22. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mit ein bisschen Übung kann man Shooter auch ganz gut mit dem Controller spielen, aber ich konnte mich noch nicht dazu bewegen.
Gerade das angesprochene Halo ist da ganz ok. Hab das auch schon mit Kumpels gespielt und wenn das jeder nicht so gut kann, dann passt das auch wieder *g*


----------



## muertel (22. Februar 2011)

Also an alle, die wegen der Controller-Steuerung rumjammern:

Im Hardwareluxx-Forum spielt ein User fleissig PS3, und er kann nur eine Hand benutzen, da die andere gelähmt ist! Soviel ich gelesen habe, zockt er auch Shooter und kann ohne Probleme mit anderen mithalten!

Das zeigt doch, dass die Leute, die mit Controller nicht spielen können, es einfach nicht richtig probiert haben! Deshalb zitierte ich mal oben genannten User zu diesem speziellen Thema:

"...Ey Leute was stellt Ihr euch eigentlich so an?
Ihr habt doch zwei gesunde Hände.

Ich zocke sowohl mit Xbox Pad als auch auf der PS 3 nur mit einer Hand. Also Uncharted, Killzone 3 Demo (wenn nicht mt Move) oder auch Halo 3. Sicher stelle ich keine Weltrekorde auf aber beim online Zocken mit Freunden halte ich gut mit..."

Denkt mal darüber nach bevor wieder so blöde Kommentare kommen ala "...Herz-OP mit Boxhandschuhen..." - tut mir leid, dir den Spass zu vermiesen, aber das gibt es was, das nennt sich Feinmotorik 

Sprich mit genügend Willen, die Steuerung zu erlernen sollte jeder Pc-only Zocker nach 1 - 2 Wochen ohne Probleme mit dem Controller umgehen können - es sei denn, er hat gravierende Probleme in seiner Feinmotorik (immerhin kann sogar ein einhändiger Shooter spielen und ihr jammert rum  ) und dann empfehle ich die Konsultierung eines Arztes!


@Superwip: Da du mittlerweile hier ja Romane schreibst und die Vorherrschaft des PCs und den Untergang der Konsolen predigst bzw. voraussagst, hast du sicherlich nichts gegen eine kleine Wette?? Ich wette, dass bis 2015 die Konsolen noch mehr an Bedeutung gewonnen haben und der Pc noch unwichtiger wird für Publisher als er es jetzt schon ist (von Nischenprodukten abgesehen, ich spreche von Triple-AAA Titeln welche Millionen wenn nicht Milliareden in die Kassen spülen) - die Verkäufe für PC werden noch mehr zurückgehen und die der Konsolen neue Rekorde aufstellen!

Weiters wette ich, dass 2020 wieder eine neue Playstation/Xbox im Gespräch ist oder grad erschienen ist/erscheinen wird - du hast ja den Untergang der Konsolen für die nächsten Jahre vorausgesagt 

Nimmst du an? (Ja oder nein reicht vollkommen, inkl. kurzer (!!!!) Erklärung wie du dir die Zukunft vorstellst  )


----------



## we3dm4n (22. Februar 2011)

/sign

Ich wette gerne mit und zwar stelle ich mich dabei natürlich auf die Seite der Konsolen. Bin aber natürlich ebenso ein PC-Zocker (vorallem Bf:BC2), aber an der Konsole macht eben noch mehr Spaß und ist weitaus unkomplizierter


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Februar 2011)

Und ich wette, dass es in 20 Jahren keinen PC und keine Konsolen in dieser Form mehr geben wird. 
Dank Streaming-Diensten wird jeder nur noch eine kleine Box (ohne X ) zu Hause stehen haben.


----------



## Primer (22. Februar 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> Also an alle, die wegen der Controller-Steuerung rumjammern:
> 
> Im Hardwareluxx-Forum spielt ein User fleissig PS3, und er kann nur eine Hand benutzen, da die andere gelähmt ist! Soviel ich gelesen habe, zockt er auch Shooter und kann ohne Probleme mit anderen mithalten!




Na jetzt hör aber auf, wie soll das den gehen?? Übergel doch mal, mit nur einer Hand kann er NIE beide Stick+Knöpfe(geschweige denn Schultertasten) sinnvoll Bedienen...lass dir nicht sonen Bären aufbinden.


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich rede erstmal nur von Xbox360 Titeln, wo jedem wohl Halo ein Begriff ist. Die Steuerung ist mit dem Controller einfach einsame Spitze.


 
Ok, ich muss zugeben bei Halo habe auch ich nicht völlig versagt und ich habe bei Freunden schon alle Teile relativ intensiv gespielt. Aber die Steuerung als einsame Spitze zu bezeichnen wenn man weis wie es mit Maus und Tastatur funktioniern könnte? 
Ich glaube da kommen wir nicht zusammen...

@muertel
Das ist ja schön und gut. Wenn man keine andere Wahl hat und sich entsprechend reinhängt kann man sich in gewissen Grenzen mit so ziemlich allem irgendwie arrangieren. Derjenige der meine Homepage erstellt hat bedient seine Maus auch nur mit den Handballen weil er keine Kontrolle über den Rest seiner Hände hat. So etwas ist nicht schön, aber deshalb muss ich mich doch nicht mit der 2. Wahl bei der Steuerung zufrieden geben?


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Februar 2011)

Hier spielt einer am PC und benutzt nur sein Kinn.  

Fallout: New Vegas, Dirt 2 und Co. - Behinderter Gamer spielt mit dem Kinn


----------



## muertel (22. Februar 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Na jetzt hör aber auf, wie soll das den gehen?? Übergel doch mal, mit nur einer Hand kann er NIE beide Stick+Knöpfe(geschweige denn Schultertasten) sinnvoll Bedienen...lass dir nicht sonen Bären aufbinden.



Wie das funktioniert?

Zitat:

"Nein den Controller bediene ich nur mit rechts. Mein Linker Arm ist gelähmt.

Mit dem Daumen steuere ich den linken Stick, mit dem kleinen Finger den rechten Stick. L2 drücke ich mit dem Zeigefingen um R2 dann mit dem Ringfinger.

Versucht das mal. 

Mit der linken Hand halte ich den Controller nur fest, am linken "Halter".

Du kannst dich gerne mit dem User selber unterhalten, er postet recht fleissig im Killzone3 Thread auf Hardwareluxx 

Das Wichtigste daran ist doch, dass er es sogar schafft einhändig Shooter zu spielen - und einige hier jammern rum, dass es unschaffbar ist? Es bedarf halt nur einiger Übung!

Ein Freund von mir, der NUR (!) Konsole spielt kommt mit Maus und Tastatur gar nicht zurecht und versteht nicht, wie man damit zocken kann - nur Übungssache! Ich bin mittlerweile auch ganz gut am Pad, mit M+T bin ich klar besser, da ich auch viel Battlefield am PC spiele. Dennoch kann das jeder lernen, sofern er es WILL!


Konsolen bzw. Streamingbox, ist doch egal... Diese DRM-Maschinen sollen laut Superwip doch schon im nächsten bzw. übernächsten Jahr der Geschichte angehöhren und jeder nur mehr am Pc zocken. 


Da er sich so sicher ist, soll er halt wetten! Wenn er *verliert*, verfasst er eine 10 seitige Abhandlung (soll für ihn ja kein Problem sein wenn man sich so seine Posts anschaut) warum Konsolen viel besser sind als PCs  (...eine heftigere Strafe kann man sich für ihn ja nicht ausdenken, ausser vielleicht dass er sich eine Konsole kaufen muss - da ich aber befürchte, dass er sich in diesem Fall was antut schlag ich das lieber nicht vor ^^)





Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier spielt einer am PC und benutzt nur sein Kinn.
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas, Dirt 2 und Co. - Behinderter Gamer spielt mit dem Kinn



GENAU DAS will ich ja sagen, alles reine Übungssache! Jeder gesunde Mensch kann sowas erlernen! Nur weil man M+T gewohnt ist heisst das nicht, dass man mit Controller gar nicht umgehen kann und umgekehrt!




> @muertel
> Das ist ja schön und gut. Wenn man keine andere Wahl hat und sich entsprechend reinhängt kann man sich in gewissen Grenzen mit so ziemlich allem irgendwie arrangieren. Derjenige der meine Homepage erstellt hat bedient seine Maus auch nur mit den Handballen weil er keine Kontrolle über den Rest seiner Hände hat. So etwas ist nicht schön, aber deshalb muss ich mich doch nicht mit der 2. Wahl bei der Steuerung zufrieden geben?



FÜR DICH ist das die 2. Wahl, für einen reinen Konsolero ist M+T schrecklich zum Spielen. Alles Ansichtssache -und dass man sich manchmal etwas reinhängen muss ist ja nichts schlimmes oder? Ich bin froh dass ich Controller zocken erlernt habe, somit zocke ich einwandfrei auf allen Plattformen!


----------



## Primer (22. Februar 2011)

@muertel

OK, zwar passt der PS3 Controller jetzt nicht perfekt zu meiner Hand, aber es ist mit Übung wohl tatsächlich machbar, in der von dir beschriebenen Konstellation...hätte ich so nicht gedacht.


----------



## muertel (22. Februar 2011)

Ich auch nicht, dennoch finde ich es sehr cool wenn jemand, der so eine Behinderung hat dennoch einen Weg findet, sein Hobby auszuüben


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Februar 2011)

Ich kann Konsolen nicht leiden. Am pc kann ich besser zocken ich finde die Steuerung einfach grausam. Das einzige was ich darauf spielen würde sind rennspiele und hack n slack games.


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2011)

> Ich rede erstmal nur von Xbox360 Titeln, wo jedem wohl Halo ein Begriff ist. Die Steuerung ist mit dem Controller einfach einsame Spitze.



So gut (=einfach) die Steuerung in Halo auch ist- sowohl ein durchschnitts als auch ein Spitzenspieler ist auch ganz konkret in Halo mit Maus und Tastatur wesentlich besser

Siehe auch:
Xbox-Spieler: PC-Zockern gnadenlos unterlegen? - News - CHIP Online
(in dem Artikel wird nur "Shadowrun" explizit genannt, es ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, dass auch von Halo die Rede ist)



> Also an alle, die wegen der Controller-Steuerung rumjammern:
> 
> Im Hardwareluxx-Forum spielt ein User fleissig PS3, und er kann nur eine Hand benutzen, da die andere gelähmt ist! Soviel ich gelesen habe, zockt er auch Shooter und kann ohne Probleme mit anderen mithalten!
> 
> ...



Einen Shooter einhändig spielen kann man auch am PC mit einer entsprechenden drölf Tasten Gaming Maus; wie gut das möglich ist oder nicht möglich ist hängt jedenfalls so oder so stark vom Spiel ab; je komplexer die Steuerung wird desto mehr gehen einem die fehlenden Finger ab; hier ist vermutlich am Ende die Maus von Vorteil; bei einer Maus hat man immerhin den Daumen (Seitentasten) (1), den Zeigefinger (linke Maustaste) (2) und den Mittelfinger (rechte Maustaste oder Mausrad und mittlere Maustaste) (3) zur Verfügung daru kommt noch die Mausbewegung selbst aus dem Handgelenk (4)

Mit einem normalem Gamepad hat man dagegen nur den Daumen (Anaolgsick ODER Pfeil/Symbol/ABXY Tasten) (1), den Zeigefinger (obere Schultertaste) (2) und den Mittelfinger (untere Schultertaste) (3) zur Verfügung

Hier ist man mit der Maus klar im Vorteil; das könnte man eventuell ausgleichen indem man das Gamepad so hält, dass man mit dem Zeigefinger die Symboltasten bedienen kann aber das ist doch sehr... _unergonomisch_

Mit einer Hand mithalten zu können ist ziemlich beeindruckend aber das ist a) mit einer Maus mindestens genauso gut möglich und klärt b) nicht ansatzweise die Frage ob nun Maus+ Tastatur (in dem Fall nur Maus) oder (in dem Fall nur halbes) Gamepad besser sind



> @Superwip: Da du mittlerweile hier ja Romane schreibst und die Vorherrschaft des PCs und den Untergang der Konsolen predigst bzw. voraussagst, hast du sicherlich nichts gegen eine kleine Wette?? Ich wette, dass bis 2015 die Konsolen noch mehr an Bedeutung gewonnen haben und der Pc noch unwichtiger wird für Publisher als er es jetzt schon ist (von Nischenprodukten abgesehen, ich spreche von Triple-AAA Titeln welche Millionen wenn nicht Milliareden in die Kassen spülen) - die Verkäufe für PC werden noch mehr zurückgehen und die der Konsolen neue Rekorde aufstellen!
> 
> Weiters wette ich, dass 2020 wieder eine neue Playstation/Xbox im Gespräch ist oder grad erschienen ist/erscheinen wird - du hast ja den Untergang der Konsolen für die nächsten Jahre vorausgesagt
> 
> Nimmst du an? (Ja oder nein reicht vollkommen, inkl. kurzer (!!!!) Erklärung wie du dir die Zukunft vorstellst  )



Die zukünftige Entwicklung ist stark davon abhängig, wann und ob überhaupt neue Konsolen erscheinen...

Ich persönlich _glaube_, dass keine neue XBox mehr erscheinen wird, zumindestens nicht in absehbarer Zukunft; was Sony und Nintendo aber vorhaben ist absolut unabsehbar

Wenn tatsächlich bis 2015 keine neuen Konsolen erscheinen würde ich einiges darauf verwetten, dass sie bis dahin stark an Bedeutung verlieren, da sie technisch einfach nichtmehr mithalten können; heute wären die XBox, PS2 oder Gamecube sicherlich auch praktisch bedeutungslos wenn die Nachfolger dieser Konsolen nie erschienen wären

Ich vermute des weiteren, dass es zu einem relativ starkem Wachstum bei _raubkopieresistenten Generes_ kommen wird, also im wesentlichen Gratisspielen jeder Art bis hin zu aufwendigen Multiplayershootern (Battlefield Play4Free, WARFACE) einerseits und MMOs andererseits; hier haben die Konsolen praktisch nichts mitzureden; vor allem EA scheint in Zukunft stark auf diese Schiene setzen zu wollen

Ein großer Wackelpunkt sind auch die Streamingdienste; meiner Meinung nach kann man sie definitiv nicht als "Konsolen" im klassischen Sinne bezeichnen, man kann gestreamte Spiele aber auch nicht als PC Spiele im klassischen Sinne sehen obwohl sie gegebenenfalls auf den PC gestreamed werden; allgemein denke ich, dass sie den Konsolen eher gefährlich werden könnten als dem PC, ich vermute auch, dass das einer der wesentlichen Gründe für das Ausbleiben der nächsten Konsolengeneration ist: die Hersteller wollen einfach die Entwicklung in dem Bereich abwarten


----------



## muertel (22. Februar 2011)

Nun, auf diesen Einwand habe ich gewartet ^^ Der User zockt auch am Pc mit der Maus 

Er beherrscht also beide Plattformen, während ihr hier rumstreitet was besser ist kommt er auf allen Plattformen zurecht, trotz seiner Behinderung! Das sollte doch einigen hier zu denken geben ...

Mir ist es sowas von egal ob ich jetzt wm Pc, Konsole oder Streamingbox spiele - ich kaufe, was mir am Meisten Unterhaltung bietet!! 

Mich hat bei guten Games noch nie die Grafik abgeschreckt - aber auch gute Grafik alleine konnte mich noch nie zu einem Spiel bewegen! Dein Argument bezüglich Schlechte Grafik auf Konsole mag für dich Sinn ergeben, Millionen Konsolenspieler aber scheren sich nicht darum....oder glaubst du, dass sich Crysis auf PC besser verkauft als auf den Konsole? Und wenn du jetzt mit Konsolencrysis 2 kommen willst, der Pc-only Titel Crysis 1 hat sich ja auch extrem gut verkauft


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2011)

muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, auf diesen Einwand habe ich gewartet ^^ Der User zockt auch am Pc mit der Maus
> 
> Er beherrscht also beide Plattformen, während ihr hier rumstreitet was besser ist kommt er auf allen Plattformen zurecht, trotz seiner Behinderung! Das sollte doch einigen hier zu denken geben ...



Viele spielen sowohl auf der Konsole als auch auf dem PC; das es jemand auch einhändig kann sagt rein garnichts darüber aus, was nun besser ist.



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es sowas von egal ob ich jetzt wm Pc, Konsole oder Streamingbox spiele - ich kaufe, was mir am Meisten Unterhaltung bietet!!
> 
> Mich hat bei guten Games noch nie die Grafik abgeschreckt - aber auch gute Grafik alleine konnte mich noch nie zu einem Spiel bewegen! Dein Argument bezüglich Schlechte Grafik auf Konsole mag für dich Sinn ergeben, Millionen Konsolenspieler aber scheren sich nicht darum....oder glaubst du, dass sich Crysis auf PC besser verkauft als auf den Konsole? Und wenn du jetzt mit Konsolencrysis 2 kommen willst, der Pc-only Titel Crysis 1 hat sich ja auch extrem gut verkauft



Es geht nicht nur um die Grafik!

Der PC ist einfach die überlegene Spieleplattform, spätestens wenn man bereit ist sich etwas mit der Technik auseinanderzusetzen und ein Wenig mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt; die Gründe dafür hab ich jetzt schon oft genug widerholt hier nochmal die bewährte Zusammenfassung:

Vorteile von PCs:
-Weit mehr Anwendungsmöglichkeiten abseits von Spielen
-Höhere Hardwareleistung und bessere Grafik möglich; dieser Punkt wird mit jedem Jahr wesentlich gewichtiger; aus Entwicklersicht ermöglicht das nicht nur eine bessere Grafik sondern auch ein aufwendigeres Leveldesign und bessere Physik
-flexiblere und präzisere Steuerung
-Mods, Modifizierbarkeit der Spiele selbst und flexible Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
-Wesentlich niedrigere Spielepreise
-Modular aufrüstbar und in jede Richtung erweiterbar

Vorteile von Konsolen:
-zumindestens isoliert betracht anfangs billiger
-allgemein einfacheres Bedienkonzept: Benutzerfreundlichkeit auf Kosten von Funktionsumfang- in meinen Augen aber eher ein Nachteil
-Splitscreen Multiplayermodus; kein prinzipieller Vorteil von Konsolen sondern eher von Konsolenspielen; zu PC Spielen mit Splitscreenmodus und Möglichkeiten auch Spiele ohne dezitierten Splitscreenmodus am PC via Splitscreen zu zocken siehe etwa hier

Neutral:
-Exklusivtitel oder Titel, die auf einer Plattform wesentlich füher erscheinen; dieses Argument spricht eigentlich nur dafür auf alle Plattformen gleichzeitig zu setzen wenn man es sich leisten will; was das jetzt für den einzelnen bedeutet hängt freilich auch stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab
-Mangels Betriebssystem fahren Konsolen sehr schnell hoch- dafür sind die Ladezeiten im Vergleich zu PCs, vor allem potenteren PCs, wesentlich höher


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, ich halte nichts vom Glaskugellesen. Viel schlechter als jetzt kann es für den PC aber wohl nicht kommen. Von teuren AAA-Titeln kriegt der PC bereits jetzt nur noch Ports.


----------



## we3dm4n (22. Februar 2011)

...genau das Superwip aber immer, einfach nur spekulieren. Ist ja schön und gut, wird an der Börse schließlich auch fabriziert, leider muss er seine Ergüsse aber immer in unnötige Längen ziehen, die nur ein Indiz für starke Langeweile sind. Helfen tun sie keinem und leider sieht er einfach nicht ein, dass er mit seiner Ansicht auf verlorenem Posten steht.

Österreicher eben


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Februar 2011)

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich kaum was gegen vernünftige Ports habe und es Ausnahmen gibt (z.B. Battlefield 3 -> Lead-Plattform PC). Ich fühl mich im grossen und ganzen als PC-Spieler gut bedient.


----------



## Pravasi (23. Februar 2011)

Nicht auf die Östereicher  rumhacken.
Es ist halt sehr jung und sehr alleine.
Irgendwann wird er es auch schon noch merken.


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

Was ihr hier euch alles zusammenlabert.
Die Diskussion ist überflüssig , das weiß jeder der auch nur 10 Minuten im Grafikkarten Forum war !

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Februar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Österreicher eben


Halt mal den Ball flach, Kleiner.


----------



## we3dm4n (23. Februar 2011)

War klar, dass das irgendwer falsch auffasst  Wir haben es echt nicht leicht mit "unserer" Vergangenheit...

1,80m ist übrigens garnicht sooo klein  oder?


----------



## Shooter (27. Februar 2011)

@Superwip 

2015?! 

Die neue Konsolengeneration wird spätestens im Sommer 2013 erscheinen. 
Und ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird der PC im Gaming Berreich "Leider" komplett unattraktiv für die Entwickler werden. 

Bei einer Konsole ist es für die Entwickler immer und wirklich immer viel leichter das Spiel zu Optimieren und wirklich alles aus der Hardware rauß zu holen, da man sie ja auch kennt! 
Im PC-Gaming Berreich gibt es 1000 von verschiedenen Möglichkeiten seinen Gaming-PC zusammen zu stellen. Dementsprechen wird es dort auch immer mehr Bugs und Probleme mit Konsolenports geben. 
Eine Konsole ist einfach leichter zu bedienen, es ist gemütlicher und auf Dauer Billiger. 
Spätestens dann wenn die Konsolenports am PC wenig bis gar nicht verkauft werden, während es bei den Konsolen zu Weltrekorden kommt, dann ist es endgültig aus mit dem PC. 


Ich will nichts vorhersagen, aber wer die letzten 2-3 Jahre aufgepasst hat, der wird merken das es im Gaming Bereich PC immer weiter nach unten geht! 
Wer das Gegenteil behauptet der hat wohl die letzten 2 Jahre gepennt. Ich denke ein gutes Beispiel liefern auch die letzten beiden CoD´s.


----------



## mari0 (27. Februar 2011)

[x] PC

Früher hab ich meistens auf Konsole gespielt. Heute fast nur noch am PC.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2011)

Shooter 



> Ich will nichts vorhersagen



Machste aber.  Zudem wurde so eine Entwicklung schon um 2006 bei der damals neuen Konsolen-Generation prophezeit. Das ist damals wie heute gelinde gesagt maßlos übertrieben. Im Grunde ist es doch ganz einfach, solange Nachfrage besteht wirds auch Angebote geben und Nachfrage wirds immer geben solange der PC existiert. Existieren tut er mittlerweile schon in jedem dritten(?) Haushalt.


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2011)

> 2015?!
> Die neue Konsolengeneration wird spätestens im Sommer 2013 erscheinen.


Quelle?


> Und ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird der PC im Gaming Berreich "Leider" komplett unattraktiv für die Entwickler werden.


Nicht unattraktiver als bei jedem anderen bisherigen Konsolen Generationswechsel


> Bei einer Konsole ist es für die Entwickler immer und wirklich immer viel leichter das Spiel zu Optimieren und wirklich alles aus der Hardware rauß zu holen, da man sie ja auch kennt!


Auf Konsolen ist das aber auch auf sehr hohem Niveau nötig um aus der schwächlichen Hardware ein zumindestens halbwegs brauchbares Ergebnis herauszuholen


> Im PC-Gaming Berreich gibt es 1000 von verschiedenen Möglichkeiten seinen Gaming-PC zusammen zu stellen. Dementsprechen wird es dort auch immer mehr Bugs und Probleme mit Konsolenports geben.


Man muss Spiele nicht exakt auf eine bestimmte Hardwarekonfiguration anpassen, damit sie laufen; Probleme gibt es in der Regel höchstens mit Grafikkarten, hier vor allem mit exotischen, etwa IGPs von VIA und Intel aufgrund ihres jeweiligen Treibers, der nie ernsthaft für Spiele konzipiert wurde
Inkompatibilitäten von Spielen mit bestimmten "normalen" Hardwarekonfigurationen sind auch absolute Ausnahmen, Bugs sind wenn meist ganz anderer Natur


> Eine Konsole ist einfach leichter zu bedienen


Einfachheit durch beschränkten Funktionsumfang...
Und was genau ist jetzt an einem PC schwerer zu bedienen? Im Alltag... nichts höschstens die Konfiguration und das Installieren ist aufwendiger- aber auch viel flexibler


> auf Dauer Billiger


Wenn man bedenkt, dass jeder grundsätzlich sowieso einen PC braucht (für Office u.Ä.) und dass Konsolenspiele wesentlich teuer sind schwindet der Vorteil
Auch wenn Konsolen am Ende unter Umständen trotzdem billiger sind sollte jeder bereit sein für mehr Qualität auch mehr zu zahlen...


> Ich denke ein gutes Beispiel liefern auch die letzten beiden CoD´s.


MWF2 war auf dem PC ein billiger Abklatsch der Konsolenversion... aber Black Ops ist  (wieder) auf dem PC klar besser... und nicht zuletzt bugfreier


> Ich will nichts vorhersagen, aber wer die letzten 2-3 Jahre aufgepasst hat, der wird merken das es im Gaming Bereich PC immer weiter nach unten geht!


Ist das so?
Was ist seid dem auf dem PC schlechter geworden? Was auf den Konsolen besser?
Damals ist zufällig gerade Crysis erschienen... aber sonst?


----------



## Zockkind (28. Februar 2011)

Mit dem letzten hat er aber total recht !

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2011)

Weil ich grade ans Aufrüsten denke...

Da ich noch Vista habe, brauche ich Win7, muß schauen, ob es für mein Board die notwendigen Treiber gibt und muß das ganze OS neu einrichten. 

Fortschritt sieht für mich anders aus. 
Bei der PS3 installiert sich die neue Firmware von selbst und ich bin wieder am aktuellen Stand.


----------



## vidman (28. Februar 2011)

Vista Treiber funktionieren unter Windows 7


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2011)

Und die von XP sicher auch. 
Mein Board ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2011)

Die wichtigsten Treiber sollte Win7 mitbringen, selbst für Uralt Boards (kritisch wird es vielleicht, wenn das Board älter als ~10 Jahre ist aber selbst dann kann es klappen); mit etwas Glück läuft Win7 sogar noch auf Uraltsystemen mit Pentium II oder Pentium MMX und 64MiB RAM... das größte Problem ist dort oft eher das fehlende DVD Laufwerk in kombination mit der fehlenden Möglichkeit via USB zu booten

Problematisch wird unter Umständen nur die Installation von Treibern für onboard Soundchips, Netzwerkchips u.ä., wenn es sich um exotische Modelle handelt

Hast du schon den Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor probiert?


----------



## Shooter (28. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was ist seid dem auf dem PC schlechter geworden? Was auf den Konsolen besser?
> Damals ist zufällig gerade Crysis erschienen... aber sonst?



Damit wollte ich sagen das es seit 2-3 Jahren nur noch Konsolenports gibt. Und manche auch wirklich schlecht umgesetzt wurden siehe MW2. 
CoD Black Ops z.B hat ja nun wieder die berühmten "Dedicated Server", nur leider ist das Spiel total verhunzt und verbuggt. 
Bis Treyarch die Performence mal so "halbwegs" im Griff bekommen hat dauerte es ca 2 Monate. Sogar der Sound wurde über einen dritten Kern berechnet, genau wie bei der Xbox, wodurch Dual Core Besitzer mächtige Soundruckler hatten. 

Das ist definitv schlechter geworden. Und ich denke nicht nur bei CoD*

Damals zu CoD 4 Zeiten stand der PC noch im Vordergrund. Bis man merkte das die Konsoleros doch die größere Community ist und man direkt nur noch für Konsolen entwickelt, wärend man einfach nur "gute" oder auch "schlechte" Konsolenports für den PC raußbringt. 

Es ist ja klar, da wo es mehr Verkaufszahlen gibt, dafür wird sich auch mehr eingesetzt. 
Vergleicht man die Verkaufszahlen von ner Konsole und dem PC, dann sieht man es auch schon. 

Was wirklich interessant werden könnte, wo Crysis 2 mehr verkauft wird. Konsole oder PC ?! 
Also ich könnte drauf Wetten das sich die Konsolen Version besser verkäuft. 

Wir werden es sehen.

Also so einiges fällt schon auf.


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2011)

> Damit wollte ich sagen das es seit 2-3 Jahren nur noch Konsolenports gibt.


Ist das so?

PC exklusive Spiele 2010 (Beispiele):
Starcraft 2
Napoleon: Total War
Die Siedler 7
Need for Speed: World
Drakensang: am Fluss der Zeit
Patrizier IV
Civilization V
Fußball Manager 11
APB (okay, das war jetzt kein herrausragender Erfolg...)

Okay... viel RTS und kein einziger großer Egoshooter- aber das muss nicht viel heißen; für 2011 sind auch einige exklusive 
Egoshooter zu erwarten, etwa Battlefield Play4Free... und mit "Duty Calls" ist ja sogar schon einer erschienen 


> nur leider ist das Spiel total verhunzt und verbuggt.
> Bis Treyarch die Performence mal so "halbwegs" im Griff bekommen hat dauerte es ca 2 Monate. Sogar der Sound wurde über einen dritten Kern berechnet, genau wie bei der Xbox, wodurch Dual Core Besitzer mächtige Soundruckler hatten.


Auf der Konsole war es aber auch verbugged; und mit einem ordentlichen PC gab es auch keine Probleme- im Gegensatz zur Konsole, wo man keine Hardwareauswahl hat


> Damals zu CoD 4 Zeiten stand der PC noch im Vordergrund. Bis man merkte das die Konsoleros doch die größere Community ist und man direkt nur noch für Konsolen entwickelt, wärend man einfach nur "gute" oder auch "schlechte" Konsolenports für den PC raußbringt.


Ja... das gilt für CoD


> Was wirklich interessant werden könnte, wo Crysis 2 mehr verkauft wird. Konsole oder PC ?!


Die PC Verkaufszahlen werden wohl mal wieder im dunkeln bleiben...


----------



## Bmok (28. Februar 2011)

Ich denke auch, alles eine Frage des Anspruches. Meine erste Konsole ware ein Atari 2600 und mein erster Rechner
ein Atari 800 XL, Letzendlich ist es immer schon das Gleiche gewesen.
Konsolen sind bei Release technisch auf den neusten Stand und liefern High End Grafik. Nach einem Jahr relativiert
sich das ganze und 5 Jahren, naja.... so lange sind die schon draußen.
Also eine 7800 GT als Grafikchip, was soll die leisten.

Der größte Vorteil einer Konsole ist einfach, ( Medium ) DVD rein und gut, alles läuft. Das ist beim PC
nicht immer so. Dafür ist der Grafikanspruch bei PC auch deutlich höhr, da hier auch nix hochskalliert wird. 
Letztendlich ist es auch nicht nur das Hobby spielen, sondern auch Basteln.
Letztendlich liegt momentan viel PC Hardware brach, da fordernde Spiele, auch dank Konsole fehlen.


----------



## TheMiz (28. Februar 2011)

Bmok schrieb:


> Letztendlich liegt momentan viel PC Hardware brach, da fordernde Spiele, *auch dank Konsole* fehlen.


Der markierte Bereich ist falsch. Die Konsolen können absolut nichts dafür dass sich PC-only-Spiele nicht mehr lohnen.
Und Konsolen können auch nichts dafür dass nur etwa 3-5% (max.) aller PC-Gamer High-End-Hardware besitzen - und diese Zahl ist halt für sämtliche Projekte mit Millionen-Budgets schlicht und einfach zu gering. Mittlerweile hat die Komplexität der Engines und die Arbeitszeiten die man für ein AAA-Titel (=Spiel was ein sehr hohes Budget fordert) benötigt jene Ressorcen einfach überschritten die man braucht um ein PC-exklusives Spiel zu machen. Auf Konsole verkauft sich ein CoD offiziell 6-8 Millionen mal - PRO System wohl gemerkt. Selbst wenn man die Online-Verkäufe am PC abschätzt und miteinbezieht kommt man da niemals ran.

PC-Gaming wird es immer geben und es soll auch jeder dort spielen wo er will, aber als Spielegerät wird der PC auch in Zukunft immer nur die 3. oder 4. Geige spielen.
Die Gründe sind auch offensichtlich. Es ist ein offenes System wo jeder einzelne Teil Schwierigkeiten bringen kann, sei es bei Spielen oder Anwendungen jeder Art.  Nicht umsonst sind auf nahezu jeder Seite im Internet die Problem-Foren randvoll, egal ob es Spiele oder Hardware ist. Ein PC ist insgesamt natürlich flexibler als jede Konsole - dafür ist er vom Plug&Play der Konsolen (einmal kaufen und NIE WIEDER Sorgen machen) WEIT entfernt.


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Not...ist reine Ansichtssache. Kannst du mit einem Controller umgehen und ist die Steuerung im Spiel gut umgesetzt ist ein Ego-Shooter kein Problem.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe damals mit Konsole (NES und Supernintendo und Gameboy) angefangen zu spielen.Damals kam dann die PS1 und2 dazu und da gings dann auch an Games wie Medal Of Honor u.Ä.,als ich dann wegen Counterstrike zum PC gewechselt bin konnte ich mir niemals vorstellen Shooter mit Tastatur und Maus spielen zu können.... bis ich mich gewöhnt hatte. Jetzt beherrsche ich Shooter sowohl so als auch so... wobei ich behaupten will,sagen wir mal in einem Match in dem ein Spieler mit Pad gegen einen mit Tastatur und Maus antritt zieht man dann mit Pad doch den kürzeren. Aber vom reinen Singleplayer Spiel eines Shoter ist Pad oder Keyboard/Maus piep egal.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2011)

AAA-Titel schaffens auch nur exklusiv auf eine Konsole wenn Microsoft oder Sony die Finger mit im Spiel haben und schön viel Geld berappen. So ne Plattform-Mami hat der PC leider nicht, aber dafür zwingt er dem Entwickler keine Lizenzgebühren, Vorschriften und Abgaben auf, so dass es ganz andere Spiele auf den PC schaffen. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch erwähnen, dass AAA-Titel nicht notwendigerweise die besseren Spiele sind. Stalker und The Witcher z.B. wischen imo mit den meisten sogenannten Triple-A-Titeln den Boden auf.

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND06kcAi_hY 

Echt geil


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2011)

Was ist AAA?


----------



## Zockkind (28. Februar 2011)

Anales anti alising ? 

mfg


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2011)

Das sind sehr kostenaufwändige und zugleich kommerziell höchst erfolgreiche Titel. Wo das AAA genau herkommt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die wichtigsten Treiber sollte Win7 mitbringen, selbst für Uralt Boards (kritisch wird es vielleicht, wenn das Board älter als ~10 Jahre ist aber selbst dann kann es klappen); mit etwas Glück läuft Win7 sogar noch auf Uraltsystemen mit Pentium II oder Pentium MMX und 64MiB RAM... das größte Problem ist dort oft eher das fehlende DVD Laufwerk in kombination mit der fehlenden Möglichkeit via USB zu booten
> 
> Problematisch wird unter Umständen nur die Installation von Treibern für onboard Soundchips, Netzwerkchips u.ä., wenn es sich um exotische Modelle handelt
> 
> Hast du schon den Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor probiert?


 Ich schau mir den Link zwar nicht an, aber trotzdem danke. 
Wird noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich wieder am PC bastle, aber es geht hauptsächlich um Chipsatztreiber und so. 
Hab's bei der Herstellerseite schon überflogen und es sollte alles wichtige vorhanden sein, aber es ist eine aus meiner Sicht unnötige Arbeit. 

AAA dürfte aus der Finanzwelt stammen, da es dort als Rating verwendet wird.


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2011)

Ausgesprochen wird das ganze "Tripple-A" wie zum Beispiel tripple-A-Rating, was soviel heisst wie "besser geht nicht".


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. März 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Anales anti alising ?
> 
> mfg



ja passt

nein Triple A bedeutet.folfgendes. in Amiland haben die ein schulsystem das auf buchstaben noten besteht insgesamt 6 von A=1 bis f=6  was sowie sehr schlecht bedeutet.
Und Die amis verstehen unter triple A die beste bewertung inerhalb eines Zeugniss des Highschool abgang. Erst ab den college und nach Erweiterter Bildung bei uns abi und studium Ist man gelehrter.Oder einfach nur abitur bestanden.

daher nennen die alles was erfolg hatt triple A, a list was im grunde die elite beschreiben soll.

aber Anales anti alising passt auch


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Abitur heißt zum Beispiel auf englisch a-Level 

mfg


----------



## Shooter (1. März 2011)

Ist das nicht genial?! 

Um nochmal zum Thema Crysis 2 zu kommen. 

Jetzt wurde sogar schon die "Auto-Aim" Funktion in der PC Version übernommen. 
Diese wird auch fleißig in der MUltiplayer-Demo genutzt. Also wer spätestens jetzt nicht was merkt, bei den läuft echt was schief im Kopf* 

Dazu kommt noch die "schwammige" Steuerung durch das potierte Konsolen Gameplay...... also ihr seht ja das sogar der ehemals geliebte Entwickler Crytek mehr Wert auf der Konsolen Version liegt. 
Oder wieso sonst ist Teil 2 so saumäßig schlecht gemacht als sogar der erste Teil? 
Das ganze Spiel hier wurde wieder einfach original von der Konsole Potiert. Die Grafik ist Original Xbox 360 1080P* Ob DX11 da noch soooo viel rauß holen kann....... ich wage es zu bezweifeln. 
Und vor allem, was denkt sich Crytek Auto-Aim bei der PC-Version einzubauen?! 

Aber somit wäre das mit Crysis auch schonmal geklärt. 

Crytek der ehemals treue PC-Entwickler fährt nun auch die Konsolen Schiene! 
Wenn jetzt sgoar Crytek schon mehr für Konsole ist, wie soll es dann in 2 Jahren aussehen? 

Naja ich bleib dabei, der PC wird als "Spiele-Plattform" aussterben! 
Einzige Hoffnung sind Strategie Spiele, da diese auf Konsole wirklich nicht gehen. Aber in Sachen Ego-Shooter ist der Zug meiner Meinung anch spätestens jetzt abgefahren. 
Bis jetzt wurden alle berühmten Games nur noch von der Konsole potiert und exclusiv gibt es sogar schon die schwammige Steuerung + Auto-Aim dazu. 

Also dazu fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein. 
Ich sollte mir echt eine Konsole zulegen dann ab ich meine ruhe mit den ganzen Rotz von wegen PC ist besser.

Für mich liegt die letzte Hoffnung wirklich nur noch an Battlefield 3. 
Spätestens in der Beta wird mans sehen ob Konsolenport oder nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Stimme dir vollkommen zu Battelfield 3 wird die letzte entscheidend Schlacht schlagen *starwars Musik*

das mit dem auto aim ist ja wohl die Höhe ?! 
Mal ganz ehrlich Konsolen Spieler haben keinen Skill - der pc spieler ist mit Tastatur viel besser !

mfg


----------



## Royma_kaay (1. März 2011)

Also ich bin ja für arbeiten und zocken (vor allem Ego-Shooter) am PC und die PS3 für Fussball und Jump and Run Spiele.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

Bei Battlefield 3 ist der PC Lead-Plattform. 

Battlefield 3: Dice betont nochmals den PC als Lead-Plattform - dice, ea electronic arts, multiplayer, battlefield 3


Die PC-Version von Crysis 2 ist ein ganz simpler Konsolenport und das ist wirklich ne Frechheit. Ich habe aber auch die starke Vermutung, dass bei Crytek mittlerweile der kommerzielle Erfolg stark im Vordergrund steht. Dass PC-Gamer Crytek gross gemacht haben und was besseres verdient haben als ne olle Portierung wird offenbar vergessen oder bewusst ignoriert. Aber "Shooter", der Punkt ist ein anderer, denn mit der Xbox- oder PS3-Version wird zwar mehr Geld verdient, aber mit der PC-Version wird auch viel Geld verdient. Die Entscheidung PC'ler mit nem ollen Port abzuspeisen wird sich rächen. Nehmen wir mal Resident Evil 4 als Beispiel. Während die PC-Version von RE 4 total schlecht war (dagegen ist die PC-Version von Crysis 2 noch Bombe) und ein kommerzieller misserfolg wurde, hatte sich Capcom bei der PC-Version von Resident Evil 5 sehr viel Mühe gegeben und wurde auch entsprechend mit einem kommerziellen Erfolg belohnt. Soll heißen, dass Crytek  - ob bewusst oder unbewusst - schlicht ne Fehlentscheidung getroffen hat, von der aber weniger eine negative Tendenz für PC-Gaming ausgeht, sondern vielmehr ein Lernprozess zugunsen des PC's-Gamings.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2011)

Tja, hätten mehr Leute Crysis 1 gekauft, dann würde man auch mehr Wert auf die PC-Version legen, aber das rentiert sich ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

Crysis hat sich bislang 3 Millionen mal verkauft und das ist für ein inhaltlich eher mittelmäßiges Spiel mit extrem hohe Hardwareanforderungen durchaus als gut zu bezeichnen. Crytek ist mittlerweile schlicht gierig und hinter der vermeintlichen "Konsolengoldgrube" her.


----------



## TheMiz (2. März 2011)

3 Millionen mal? Hast du auch eine genaue Quelle für diese Vkz?
Und das wäre in welchem Zeitraum? Fast 4 Jahre?

Und selbst wenn das stimmen sollte ist es nur logisch von Crytek eher auf die Konsolen zu setzen, wo sich ein CoD oder Halo binnen weniger Tage mehrere Millionen mal verkauft.
Videospiele: "Call of Duty" bricht den "GTA"-Verkaufsrekord - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Die Konsolen haben und werden immer den Vorteil haben dass sie einfacher zu bedienen sind und Plug&Play bieten.
Am PC muss man immer nach neuesten Treiber, Patches, Problemlösungen usw. selbst suchen und die meisten kaufen sich eine Konsole eben um zu spielen und nicht um ihre Zeit damit zu verbringen etwas anderes zu tun. Noch dazu kommt die Tatsache dass der PC bei vielen als "Arbeitsgerät" gilt vor dem man sowieso den gesamten Tag in der Arbeit sitzt und dann ist die Hemmschwelle viel größer sich zu Hause erneut davorzusetzen um etwas zu zocken. Da nimmt man lieber das Pad in die Hand und spielt gemütlich von der Couch aus.

Jeden Menschen als "DAU" zu bezeichnen nur weil er lieber auf Konsole spielt ist einfach falsch.
Genauso gut könnte man sagen jeder Mensch der sein Auto nicht selber repariert ist ein DAU. Im Internet kann man eh ALLES nachlesen.
99% aller Menschen bringen ihr Auto zum Mechaniker und lassen ihre Winterreifen wechseln und überprüfen - das könnte man auch selber machen und einige haben da vielleicht Spaß dran aber der Großteil eben nicht. Weil es viel einfacher und gemütlicher ist es machen zu lassen. Und so verhält es sich auch bei Konsole + PC. Der PC ist für viele eine Freude weil sie dran rumfrickeln können und basteln - weil ein offenes System. Die meisten wollen aber eben nur SPIELEN. Und dafür wird eine Konsole IMMER besser geeignet sein als ein PC. IMMER. Weil eine Konsole aufs Spielen ausgelegt ist und ein PC seit Ursprung an ein Arbeitsgerät war und ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2011)

TheMiz 



> 3 Millionen mal? Hast du auch eine genaue Quelle für diese Vkz?
> Und das wäre in welchem Zeitraum? Fast 4 Jahre?



Klar, hier die Quelle. Der Zeitraum ist November 2007 bis Juli 2008 (9 Monate) und es geht auch nur um Retailversionen. Also es sind tatsächlich sogar weit über 3 Mio Verkäufe zum Vollpreis und dann kommen noch die verkauften Budget-Versionen dazu.

Crysis

[PC Gamer UK] Crysis sells 3 million through Retail - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


Der PC ist ein Alleskönner und aufgrund seiner nativen Eingabegeräte für so einige Spielegenres besser geeignet als ne Konsole (z.B. Shooter, RTS, MMO, P&C-Adventure).


----------



## we3dm4n (2. März 2011)

Crysis 1 als guten Ego-Shooter zu bezeichnen ist ein erstes Anzeichen für das Scheuklappen-Syndrom...mehr als zu der Zeit "tolle" Grafik hatte es nicht zu bieten. Story war der letzte Müll und kann vllt gerade mal einen pubertären Nerd beeindrucken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2011)

Das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich find die ganze CoD-Reihe recht beschissen (SP=Moorhuhn, MP=Ballerbude) und trotzdem ist es die bestverkaufte Shooter-Reihe bis dato. Crysis ist mMn aber auch nicht der Brüller. Hab auch oben geschrieben, dass der Inhalt eher mittelmäßig ist.


----------



## we3dm4n (2. März 2011)

Trotzdem hast du es als gut bezeichnet, was einfach falsch ist, denn dann wäre der Boom größer gewesen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2011)

Wo hab ich Crysis als gut bezeichnet? Ich finde Crysis inhaltlich nicht besonders, aber man kann es durchaus als gut empfinden -> Geschmackssache. Der Hype ist auch gross, und zwar die ganze Zeit über. Crysis war sogar in den Nachrichten.


----------



## we3dm4n (2. März 2011)

Hype ja, aber Boom nicht...


----------



## Shooter (2. März 2011)

Das ist ein Witz oder?! ^^ 

Crysis wurde nach 4 Jahren nur über 3 Millionen x verkauft? 
Hätte da aber wirklich schon mehr erwartet. 

Ich bin mir sicher das allein die Xbox Version von Crysis 2 mehr als 3 Millionen mal verkauft wird!


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2011)

Ich kann mit deinem Post nicht wirklich was anfangen. Was willst du eigentlich? Den PC als Spieleplattform auf Gedeih und Verderb schlechter sehen als er ist? Kauf dir doch ne Konsole und werd glücklich.


----------



## Shooter (2. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich kann mit deinem Post nicht wirklich was anfangen. Was willst du eigentlich? Den PC als Spieleplattform auf Gedeih und Verderb schlechter sehen als er ist? Kauf dir doch ne Konsole und werd glücklich.


 
Nein, nicht schlechter sehen, sondern so sehen wie es ist! 

BTW, ja ich kaufe mir auch ne "Konsole"


----------



## boyka (2. März 2011)

Sony PS2/3

eine umfrage auf einer pc seite


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2011)

Shooter 

Na, dann fang mal an, z.B. hier Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 1) - Die wichtigste Spieleplattform der Welt bei GameStar.de


----------



## widder0815 (2. März 2011)

ich hab lange an der Konsole gezockt(1991) ... ab da wo sie uns Ossis raus gelassen haben ....SegaMegaD. Saturn , PS1 ,sega dreamCast , X-Box ,
Aber ab 2004 bin ich 100% Pc zocker geworden weil ich gerne Strategie Games zocke ... alleine wegen den --> Strategie und Rollen Games würde ich hir mal als Konsolen Fan ganz schnell die Klappe zu machen !
ich glaube es Hackt , da wagen es wirklich Konsolitos zu behaupten der Pc hat als Zock Plattform bald ausgediehnt? 

Wo mann am Pc mit Tausenden Einheiten auf dem Bildschirm ein abzocken kann , sieht man beim Konsolen Game einen Vertockneten Busch vorbeirollen  

und auf diese linearen Konsolen Schießbuden Shooter kann man eh verzichten , weil es immer mehr auf OnlineGames abzieht , wo man mit der Konsole ja auch am Ars** ist ... konsolen Player kommen bei Online shooter auf einen seperaten  KindergartenServer  , weil die Pc zocker sie sonst auseinander nehmen würden


----------



## we3dm4n (3. März 2011)

Gerade die linearen Schießbuden Shooter findest du zu Hauf auf dem PC, aber es scheint so als wären dir die Konsolen exklusiven Shooter nicht bekannt, wie auch als scheuklappentragender PC-Zocker. Immer muss das eigene besser sein, ich verstehe es nicht.


Ich benutze beides, PC und Konsole - wieso soll ich mich denn darüber auslassen, was nun besser ist? Beides hat seine Vorzüge.


----------



## Primer (3. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Gerade die linearen Schießbuden Shooter findest du zu Hauf auf dem PC, aber es scheint so als wären dir die Konsolen exklusiven Shooter nicht bekannt, wie auch als scheuklappentragender PC-Zocker. Immer muss das eigene besser sein, ich verstehe es nicht.
> 
> 
> Ich benutze beides, PC und Konsole - wieso soll ich mich denn darüber auslassen, was nun besser ist? Beides hat seine Vorzüge.



Ähm, also ich kenne GersoW und Uncharted....das sind exakt "linearen Schießbuden Shooter", die Killzone Demo spielte sich auch nicht wirklich anders, wobei die KI hier zumindest nennenswert ist, was noch bleibt ist HALO aber da hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit, doch zweifle ich das dieses Spiel etwas anders macht.
Bei (moderneren) Shootern die wirklich anders sind fallen mir spontan nur Half Life, die Crytek-Spiele und Stalker ein, wobei letzteres mehr in Richtung Sandbox geht.

Ums kurz zu machen die Konsolenexklusives (Shooter) sind größtenteils Actionspiele mit linearem Aufbau und Gameplay alla CoD...verkauft sich halt gut


----------



## TheMiz (3. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu machen die Konsolenexklusives (Shooter) sind größtenteils Actionspiele mit linearem Aufbau und Gameplay alla CoD...verkauft sich halt gut


Nur zu deiner Info: Sieh dir mal die internationalen Charts der Spiele an.

Am PC war Modern Warfare 1+2, FEAR usw. genauso immer an erster Stelle was die Verkaufszahlen betrifft.
Und CoD Black Ops war genauso wie auf Konsolen immer auf Platz 1 in den ersten Wochen. Am PC verkaufen sich diese "linearen" Shooter genauso wie auf Konsole - nur dass auf den Konsolen ein paar Millionen abgesetzt werden und am PC nur ein paar tausend oder zehntausend. Außerdem gibt es seit Jahren (!) keinen Exklusiv-Shooter mehr am PC, der einst DIE Shooter-Plattform schlechthin war - weil es sich einfach nicht rentiert. Man hat einen teuren Gaming-PC zu Hause stehen und es kommen schlicht keine Spiele welche die Technik auch richtig ausnutzen. Wenn ich die PS4 oder Xbox 3 kaufe die wohl 2013 kommen werden habe ich wenigstens relativ bald Spiele dafür welche die Technik auch ausnutzen - weil der Markt dafür auch da ist. Weil eben die Leute viel lieber eine Konsole kaufen und dann jahrelang Ruhe haben anstatt sich ständig Sorgen machen zu müssen wegen Treiber, Hardware oder sonstigen Bugs/Problemen die der PC so mitbringt.


----------



## we3dm4n (3. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ähm, also ich kenne GersoW und Uncharted....das sind exakt "linearen Schießbuden Shooter", die Killzone Demo spielte sich auch nicht wirklich anders, wobei die KI hier zumindest nennenswert ist, was noch bleibt ist HALO aber da hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit, doch zweifle ich das dieses Spiel etwas anders macht.
> Bei (moderneren) Shootern die wirklich anders sind fallen mir spontan nur Half Life, die Crytek-Spiele und Stalker ein, wobei letzteres mehr in Richtung Sandbox geht.
> 
> Ums kurz zu machen die Konsolenexklusives (Shooter) sind größtenteils Actionspiele mit linearem Aufbau und Gameplay alla CoD...verkauft sich halt gut


 
Du bist witzig 

DU schreibst noch etwas nicht zu kennen fällst aber dan ein hartes Urteil - einfach nur arm!
Far Cry 2 ist ein Sandbox Spiel und richtig langweilig, vorallem da es NICHTS mit dem 1. Teil zu tun hat, der einfach super war! HL ein moderner Shooter? Jetzt frage ich mich in welchem Zeitalter du lebst...

Halo(:Reach) - was der aktuellste Vertreter der Reihe ist MACHT es anders und begeistern Mio. von Spielern, selbst das schon betagte Halo 3 stellt noch Online-Spieler Rekorde auf.


----------



## Primer (3. März 2011)

@TheMiz
Ich wollte damit jetzt auch nicht ausdrücken, das PCler mehr Anspruch oder so haben, auch am PC verkaufen sich CoD Klone bestens. Ich wollte nur sagen das die Exklusives auf der Konsole auch nix anderes sind, nur mit im Vergleich zu Multiplattform-Produkten eine bessere Grafik bieten (zumindest auf ihrer Plattform).

Auch ist das doch immer wieder ein schöner kleiner Widerspruch, der PC bietet angeblich keinen technischen Mehrwert, aber wenn dann irgendwann neu Systeme kommen sind alle auf die ach so tolle Grafik scharf. Aber nach einigen Jahren(wie Momentan) sieht man den Grafische Abstand äußerst deutlich und alles wird kleingeredet. All die (technischen) Erfahrungen/Neuerungen zwischen zwei Konsolengenerationen macht man zum Großteil am PC, welche man dann auch in jenen Versionen zu Gesicht bekommt.
Und dann wen die neuen Konsolen erscheinen freuen sich alle wie Schneekönige, obwohl die Technik längst bekannt und etabliert ist. Alle lachen über DX11, aber wenn die neuen Systeme draußen sind, will man plötzlich nicht mehr ohne...

Achja und dann sind da noch die Verkaufszahlen. Zeig uns doch mal die 5-stelligen Verkäufe für PC, ich bin gespannt.




> Du bist witzig
> 
> DU schreibst noch etwas nicht zu kennen fällst aber dan ein hartes Urteil - einfach nur arm!
> Far Cry 2 ist ein Sandbox Spiel und richtig langweilig, vorallem da es  NICHTS mit dem 1. Teil zu tun hat, der einfach super war! HL ein  moderner Shooter? Jetzt frage ich mich in welchem Zeitalter du lebst...



Farcry 2 habe ich ja auch nirgends erwähnt? Und ja es war langweilig, hatte aber zumindest einen anderen/besseren Ansatz. Im Grunde ist ein linearer Shooter auch nix schlechtes, wenn es die anderen Gameplaykonzepte nicht massiv verdrängen würde. Fällt dir etwa ein Shooter der letzten Jahre ein, der nicht auf das Gameplaykonzept von CoD zurückgreift? Darunter verstehe ich im übrigen Levelschläuche, mit "Masse statt Klasse -Gegnern". Man kommt also im Level Abschnitt an, mäht alles nieder und geht weiter zum nächsten. Kein Stealth keine besondere Taktik, keine alternative Wege etc.
Und ja das ging in Half Life 2(man wurde quasi nicht gleich entdeckt) an vielen stellen auch anders und es gabe auch viele ruhige Passagen , genauso wie in den (bisherigen)Crytek-Spielen.

Und eh du mich abstempelst, ich habe GoW/Uncharted und Killzone 2 (Demo) gespielt, gerade bei Uncharted 2 ging mir das Konzept gegen Ende richtig auf den Keks. Die Exklusiven Konsolenshooter mögen sich vielleicht von Story/Inszenierung abheben, im Grunde besitzen sie aber alle die selbe Spielmechanik...nämlich die von CoD. Wobei man Uncharted 2 eben wie bei HL zu gute halten muss das man auch hier hin und wieder ertsmal in Ruhe sein Vorgehen Planen konnte, zumal es auch eine lange ruhige Passage gab.



> Halo(:Reach) - was der aktuellste Vertreter der Reihe ist MACHT es  anders und begeistern Mio. von Spielern, selbst das schon betagte Halo 3  stellt noch Online-Spieler Rekorde auf.



Deswegen hab ich mich auch vorsichtig zu HALO geäußert, zudem geht es mir hier um den SP, nicht um den MP. Das HALO so ziemlich den besten Konsolen MP bietet ist mir auch klar.


----------



## we3dm4n (3. März 2011)

Und genau der Halo-Reihen SP ist ein weiteres Schmankerl daran -> das man irgendwie vom Start zum Ziel kommen möchte ist klar nur ist das in Halo keineswegs in Form reiner Schlauchführung realisiert. Es gibt Stealthmissionen, man muss Taktiken entwickeln, da man sonst nur schwer weiterkommt.

Allen Shootern CoD als Basis anzurechnen ist lässt sich ja schon als Beleidigung für diese Titel bezeichnen, denn CoD ist schon etwas länger nicht mehr das, was es mal war - jetzt ist es nur noch ein kommerzieller Kiddie-Action-Shooter.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. März 2011)

TheMiz 



> Am PC verkaufen sich diese "linearen" Shooter genauso wie auf Konsole - nur dass auf den Konsolen ein paar Millionen abgesetzt werden und am PC nur ein paar tausend oder zehntausend.



In welchem Konsolenheft hast du das denn gelesen? Auf dem PC sind die Verkaufszahlen idR auch siebenstellig.



> Außerdem gibt es seit Jahren (!) keinen Exklusiv-Shooter mehr am PC, der einst DIE Shooter-Plattform schlechthin war - weil es sich einfach nicht rentiert.



Das stimmt bis zum Gedankenstrich (obwohl Arma 2, Red Orchestra 2, Stalker Addons), aber exklusive Shooter für eine Konsole gibts auch nur, weil Microsoft und Sony viel Geld springen lassen (als Publisher o. fürn Exklusivdeal). Shooter wie Halo und Killzone z.B. fungieren als Zugpferde für die Xbox360 bzw PS3. Die allermeisten Shooter erscheinen für alle Plattformen, weil sich das eben am besten rentiert; manche auch nur für PC und Xbox360 (z.B. Metro2033, Splinter Cell: Conviction) oder PS3 und Xbox360.



> Man hat einen teuren Gaming-PC zu Hause stehen und es kommen schlicht keine Spiele welche die Technik auch richtig ausnutzen. Wenn ich die PS4 oder Xbox 3 kaufe die wohl 2013 kommen werden habe ich wenigstens relativ bald Spiele dafür welche die Technik auch ausnutzen - weil der Markt dafür auch da ist. Weil eben die Leute viel lieber eine Konsole kaufen und dann jahrelang Ruhe haben anstatt sich ständig Sorgen machen zu müssen wegen Treiber, Hardware oder sonstigen Bugs/Problemen die der PC so mitbringt.



Ich meine man braucht sich nur mal die Preise für aktuelle Konsolen angucken, dann weiss man warum so viele lieber da spielen. Zumindest sehe ich das enorm gute Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als Hauptgrund.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2011)

Hey Shooter, kennste die News schon? 



> Folgt man Karl Magnus Troedsson, General Manager von Dice, so seien jegliche Kommentare, die das Ende des PC-Gamings vorhersehen, absoluter Schwachsinn. Selbst für Battlefield 3 stelle der PC die führende Plattform dar. "In letzter Zeit hatte ich das Gefühl, das wir den PC vielleicht ein wenig zu stark ausgegrenzt haben. […] Wir waren sehr unglücklich darüber, dass wir aus Battlefield: Bad Company keine PC-Version gemacht haben. […] Wir haben da einen Fehler gemacht."
> 
> "Mit Bad Company 2 haben wir das wieder gut gemacht.", so Troedsson im Interview mit Shacknews, "Jetzt ist es Battlefield 3 und wir dachten: 'Jetzt geben wir uns für die PC-Community richtig Mühe.' Doch abgesehen davon glauben wir wirklich fest an das PC-Gaming. Vor zwei Jahren, vielleicht auch vor einem, sprachen die Leute über 'das Ende des PC-Gamings'. […] Zumindest soetwas in diese Richtung wurde behauptet und ganz ehrlich: Das ist Bullshit."



Dice: "Das Ende des PC-Gamings ist Bullshit."


----------



## widder0815 (4. März 2011)

ich hatte damals Halo sehr gerne gezockt (Halo 1+2 auf legendär Rurchgeballert ohne cheats oder so) ... Die weltOffenheit ...und die PhysX war geil .
wenn eine Waffe von ner Granate getroffen wurde und sie 100m weit weg flog ... lag sie immer noch da und verschwand nicht einfach so .

aber wie gesagt ... Pc ist besser weil --> Shooter () Strategie() Rollenspiele()Rennspiele( --> LenkradSteuerung + 3 Monitore)

im Direkten vergleich

...................................Konsole -----> Shooter () Strategie()Rollenspiele()Rennspiele()


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

Ruse kann man sehr gut mit Move spielen, also könnten auch zukünftige Strategiespiele damit funktionieren.


----------



## we3dm4n (4. März 2011)

Mit Kinect funktioniert das glaube ich auch sehr gut.

@widder0815
Schon wieder nur ein Beschränktheitszeugnis deinerseits - in deiner Welt scheint es nur 4 Genres zu geben.


----------



## Primer (4. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Und genau der Halo-Reihen SP ist ein weiteres Schmankerl daran -> das man irgendwie vom Start zum Ziel kommen möchte ist klar nur ist das in Halo keineswegs in Form reiner Schlauchführung realisiert. Es gibt Stealthmissionen, man muss Taktiken entwickeln, da man sonst nur schwer weiterkommt.
> 
> Allen Shootern CoD als Basis anzurechnen ist lässt sich ja schon als Beleidigung für diese Titel bezeichnen, denn CoD ist schon etwas länger nicht mehr das, was es mal war - jetzt ist es nur noch ein kommerzieller Kiddie-Action-Shooter.


 
Gut deswegen habe ich mich ja zu Halo verhalten geäußert, aber was ist den deine Meinung zu Killzone, Uncharted oder GoW bezüglich des Gameplays(gerade im vgl. zu CoD)?


----------



## Shooter (4. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hey Shooter, kennste die News schon?
> 
> 
> 
> Dice: "Das Ende des PC-Gamings ist Bullshit."


 

Ja, das DICE Pro PC ist weiß ich. 
Und ich weiß auch das DICE sogut wie die letzte Firma ist, die Ego-Shooter für PC vorzieht. 
Sogar Crytek interessiert sich mehr für Konsolen, wie man an der Demo sieht. 

Ich finde ganz schön wenig Auswahl..... oder sollen die PC´ler jetzt nur noch BF zocken ?
Nur weil DICE sagt es ist Bullshit stimmt es dann auch?! 
Ich denke nicht das DICE alleine die PC-Fraktion aufrecht halten kann..... oder nenne mir bitte noch eine einzige bekannte Firma die bei Ego-Shooter den PC als Lead Plattform sieht.


----------



## Baer.nap (4. März 2011)

WoW gibts ned auf konsollen  somit können mich diese niedrig auflösenden konsollen kreuzweise!


----------



## MehmetB (4. März 2011)

*Die Diskussion ist sinnlos.

Der PC IST nach wie vor die bessere Spielekonsole.* *

Wieso?* *

Weil die Grafik um Welten besser und moderner ist, die Spiele sind günstiger, es gibt Mods, es gibt Textur/Kantenfilter/glätter und es gibt Steam / GamesForWindowsLive (mit Auto-Updates)!* *
Man kann seinen PC genauso an den Fernseher anschließen wie eine Konsole! Oder statt Konsole einen Mini-Formfaktor-PC hinstellen.

Auf den Konsolen laufen Games wie GTA4 und Crysis 2 mit NIEDRIGEN Grafikeinstellungen** (haben auch die Entwickler bestätigt)**, altem DX9 und teils niedriger Auflösung, weil z.B. die veraltete PS3 nur 256MB VRAM hat.* *
Somit ist auch dieses dumme Aufrüst-Gerde total für die Katz, niemand wird gezwungen aufzurüsten, muss man halt die Grafik etwas runterdrehen, sieht trotzdem noch besser aus als auf den Konsolen, die kann man schließlich auch nicht aufrüsten.

Alleine schon der Vergleich zwischen schlechter Konsolengrafik und HighEnd-DX11-FullHD-PC-Grafik hinkt doch enorm.

Und bei Ego-Shootern ist die Sache eh klar, ohne Maus und Tastatur geht da nichts.

Dazu kommt, dass Sony eine extrem unsympatische Firma ist.

Wer PS3 und XBOX360 so toll findet, hat noch nie einen halbwegs guten Rechner benutzt bzw. daran gezockt.

Wieso sollte man sich auch für alles extra Hardware kaufen? PC braucht heute eh jeder, dann kann man doch auch gleich prima damit zocken!

Wenn eine Konsole auf den Markt kommt, dann ist die Hardware darin schon wieder von gestern.

Konsolen verkaufen sich nur wegen der Unwissenheit der Leute so gut, weil sie eben denken wenn sie Crysis 2 darauf zocken zocken sie das mit bestmöglicher Grafik, wofür sie einen super-teuren PC kaufen, was aber total falsch ist, wie oben schon erwähnt. An den Konsolen hast halt solange es diese Version gibt immer die fast gleiche, schlechte, angepasste Grafik. Am PC ist IMMER mehr Grafik möglich, wenn die Hardware paar Jahre aufm Buckel hat einfach Grafik etwas runterdrehen und gut ist.

Das könnte PCGH gerne mal auf der Main veröffentlichen, denn es ist nichts als die Wahrheit.
*


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2011)

Eine bewegungsempfindliche Steuerung ist für RTS Spiele sicher besser geeignet als ein Controller, Maus und Tastatur aber immernoch klar unterlegen; eine Maus hat einfach ein besseres Geschwindigkeit: Präzession Verhältinis; ich denke, es wird in einem längeren Spiel auch wirklich anstrengend mit einer Bewegungssteuerung herumzufuchteln, ein nicht vernachlässigbarer Nachteil

-> RTS ist mit der Bewegungssteuerung auf der Konsole sicher besser möglich und für Casuals auch potentiell durchaus brauchbar, spätestens in angepassten Spielen, aber am Ende sind Maus und Tastatur sicher überlegen



Und Halo 3 mit offenem Levelaufbau? Es geht vielleicht schlimmer... aber das wars auch; die Level sind sehr linear gestaltet, dass es Fahrzeuge und Schleichmissionen gibt ändert daran nichts, das gibt es auch bei CoD... (bereits in CoD1 gab es Schleicheinlagen und man konnte Panzer fahren); wenigstens gibt es, soweit ich weiß keine Gegnerwellen, die so oft neu spawnen bis man einen Kontrollpunkt überschritten hat aber das wars auch

Unterm Strich ist es vielleicht etwas offener als CoD aber an Crysis z.B. kommt es bei weitem nicht heran, geschweige denn an ein echtes open World Spiel wie Farcry 2, Fallout 3 oder Operation Flashpoint (2)


----------



## MehmetB (4. März 2011)

@ Superwip:

trotzdem kein Vorteil für Konsolen, Gamepads und HeadTrack Steuerung gibts genauso für den PC bzw. gabs da ja überhaupt zuerst.

Ich finde für Konsolen gibts auch nur so Mainstreammüll, die wirklichen Perlen gibts bzw. gabs oft nur für PC.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> *Die Diskussion ist sinnlos.
> 
> Der PC IST nach wie vor die bessere Spielekonsole.* *
> 
> ...


 
Von der Optik ja, aber eine Konsole unterliegt keinem Aufrüstungswahn


----------



## Primer (4. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das DICE alleine die PC-Fraktion aufrecht halten kann..... oder nenne mir bitte noch eine einzige bekannte Firma die bei Ego-Shooter den PC als Lead Plattform sieht.



4A Games - Metro 2033
GSC Game World - Stalker
Future Mark - Shattered Horizon 
Valve - HL/L4D
Crytek - Crysis 2....zumindest hoffe ich das noch, zwar bekommen die PCler die bei weitem beste Grafik, aber wenn man Teil 1 nicht übertrumpft ists schon enttäuschend.

Mir ist im übrigen so ziemlich klar das Stalker 2 genauso für die Konsolen erscheinen wird, aber was zählt ist das unterm strich nen gutes Spiel bei raus kommt.


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2011)

> trotzdem kein Vorteil für Konsolen, Gamepads und HeadTrack Steuerung gibts genauso für den PC bzw. gabs da ja überhaupt zuerst.



Da hast du freilich recht; etwas anderes hab ich aber auch nie behauptet, um genau zu sein hab ich es schon in zahllosen Fällen betont



> Von der Optik ja, aber eine Konsole unterliegt keinem Aufrüstungswahn



Muss man sich denn dem "Wahn" unterwerfen?

Fakt ist jedenfalls: ein besserer PC, der zum Zeitpunkt des PS3 Starts gekauft wurde reicht auch heute noch für fast alle Crossplattformspiele @min aus, genauso wie ein aktueller <350€ Rechner...


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> *...Das könnte PCGH gerne mal auf der Main veröffentlichen, denn es ist nichts als die Wahrheit.
> *


 
Na ja, in der Print haben sie das ja schon mehr oder weniger. Da wurde ein 400 € PC mit Konsolen verglichen und dargestellt das selbst so ein billiger PC vorne liegt. Mittlerweile sind die Preise so weit gefallen, dass man den Rechner auch für 350 € nachbauen könnte. Die paar € Preisvorteil der Konsole holt man leicht über die günstigeren Preise der PC Spiele wieder rein.


----------



## MehmetB (4. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Von der Optik ja, aber eine Konsole unterliegt keinem Aufrüstungswahn


 
Völlig falsch, lies bitte nochmal meinen Text.

Natürlich unterliegt die Konsole dem Aufrüstungswahn.

Dann wenn ich meine Hardware Upgrade / eine neuen PC zusammenbaue, dann kaufen sich die Konsoleros halt neue Konsolen. 

Computer/Konsolen, Spielen und nach ein paar Jahren aufrüsten / upgraden ist ein muss wenn man auf dem Stand der Technik bleiben will, anders geht es nicht.

Und niemand ZWINGT mich als PC-Spieler jedes Jahr upzugraden, nur hab ich wenigstens die MÖGLICHKEIT dazu, wenn es einem das Geld wert ist, warum nicht. Ansonsten kann ich halt nach ein paar Jahren einfach die Grafik etwas runterdrehen. Nur der Unterschied ist halt Konsoleros haben nichtmal die MÖGLICHKEIT zu upgraden, die dümpeln 2011 immernoch mit der steinalten PS3 mit 256MB VRAM rum (dementsprechend miese Grafik / Texturen), wo ich schon eine Graka mit 2GB VRAM hab.

Die Leute müssen einfach mal blicken dass das "lange bestehen" der Konsolen mit schlechter Grafik erkauft wird, die lange nichtmehr zeitgemäß ist. Gleiches kann ich mit meinem Rechner aber auch machen. 8 Jahre behalten und die Grafik immer etwas runterdrehen.

Du kaufst dir ja auch nicht jedes Jahr ein Werksneues Auto, nur weils besser ist als das Vorjahresmodell. Aber man hat die Möglichkeit dazu, und das ist besser als nicht die Möglichkeit zu haben.

Wer krankhaft sich jedes neue Stück Hardware in seinen Rechner baut, sollte zum Arzt gehen.

Mein Rechner ist über 3 Jahre alt, aber ich kann damit aktuelle Games immernoch flüssig auf einem Grafikniveau zocken, wo Konsolengames lange nicht sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2011)

> Ja, das DICE Pro PC ist weiß ich.
> Und ich weiß auch das DICE sogut wie die letzte Firma ist, die Ego-Shooter für PC vorzieht.
> Sogar Crytek interessiert sich mehr für Konsolen, wie man an der Demo sieht.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Zukunft des PC-Gamings von der Lead-Plattform abhängt? 



> Nur weil DICE sagt es ist Bullshit stimmt es dann auch?!



Bullshit ist es sowieso. Der Untergang der Konsolen ist genau so ein Bullshit -> Report: Das Ende der Konsolen - DirectX-Erfinder prophezeit den Untergang bei GameStar.de

Klar kann man irgendwelche halbgaren Argumente für solche abwegigen Thesen offerieren, Bullshit ists trotzdem. xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ich finde für Konsolen gibts auch nur so Mainstreammüll, die wirklichen Perlen gibts bzw. gabs oft nur für PC.


 Stimmt, neben Starcraft 2, 1-2 exklusive Shooter und dem jährlichen WOW Addon kamen ja extrem viele Gute Spiele nur für den PC raus.


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Stimmt, neben Starcraft 2, 1-2 exklusive Shooter und dem jährlichen WOW Addon kamen ja extrem viele Gute Spiele nur für den PC raus.


 
Auch nur Mainstream Spiele; praktisch nur auf dem PC gibt es etwa Hardcore Simulationen jeder Art oder experimentelle Konzepte wie Minecraft


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

Minecraft wird doch für IPhone und IPad umgesetzt. 

Mit Hardcore Simulationen macht man aber nicht viel Kohle. 

Ist doch sowieso alles egal, denn wenn Streamingdienste funktionieren, braucht keiner mehr teure Hardware und dann wird auch dieser Thread dicht gemacht.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. März 2011)

Leute man muss für sich selbst entscheiden was für einen besser ist! Es kommt einfach auf die Person an...

z.B. Jemand der nicht das meiste Geld hat, nur hin und wieder mal zockt, keine Lust ständig  Hardware aufrüsten und ganz bestimmt kein Bock hat sich mit Kopierschutz Mechanismen herum zu schlagen kauft sich eine Konsole.

Jemand anderes hingegen, der hohe Ansprüche hat (z.B. an Grafik), auch mal etwas Geld zum aufrüsten hat und Spaß daran findet, deswegen auch öfters zockt blabla usw. bla kauft einen PC.

Da würde es etliche individuelle Beispiele geben, über die es sich nicht lohnt nachzudenken, weil jeder anders ist und nach seiner Sicht entscheidet, also gibt es bei der Sache hier keine Sieger und Gewinner. 20 Seiten über dieses sinnlose Thema zu diskutieren, ich glaub manche haben zu viel Zeit, oder? Ehrlich!?

Ich habe einen PC & eine Konsole  und freue mich jedes mir auszusuchen, worauf ich es spielen möchte. Das eine macht darauf mehr Spaß, das andere kann man sich darauf kaum vorstellen, also hat man immer die Wahl. Nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Exklusiv Titel für *beide* Plattformen oder die Spiele wie GTA IV, die auf bestimmten Plattformen VIEL früher erscheinen. 

Da muss ich euch echt belächeln. Nicht weil ich einen PC & eine Konsole habe, nein sondern weil ihr es dazu bringt, 20 Seiten mit teilweise selten dummen Kommentaren voll zu spamen, wegen diesem sinnlos zu diskutierendem Thema.

edit: Diese Abstimmung ganz oben auf der Seite ist sowieso sehr aussagekräftig, wenn man sowas in einem hauptsächlich PC-Forum startet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2011)

20 Seiten?
Bei mir ist es grade Seite 78.


----------



## MehmetB (5. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Stimmt, neben Starcraft 2, 1-2 exklusive Shooter und dem jährlichen WOW Addon kamen ja extrem viele Gute Spiele nur für den PC raus.


 
Was soll das?

Crysis, Half-Life 2, DOOM 3, Flight Simulator X, fast alle Simulatoren, CS:S etc. etc., das gibts für Konsole alles nicht.

@ Pace:

"Leute man muss für sich selbst entscheiden was für einen besser ist!"

Nein eben nicht, der PC IST die bessere Spieleplattform und fertig, die Konsole ist von mir aus etwas bequemer.

Zu deinem Aufrüst-Gerede, das ist Schwachsinn! Lies nochmal bitte meinen Beitrag auf der Seite davor.


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Minecraft wird doch für IPhone und IPad umgesetzt.


 
Sind IPhone und Pad Konsolen?



Fadi schrieb:


> Mit Hardcore Simulationen macht man aber nicht viel Kohle.


 
Es ging ja auch explizit nicht um "Mainstreammüll"



> Ist doch sowieso alles egal, denn wenn Streamingdienste funktionieren, braucht keiner mehr teure Hardware und dann wird auch dieser Thread dicht gemacht.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich stark bezweifle, dass die Streamingdienste in absehbarer Zukunft (5 Jahre+) so gut funktionieren werden, dass sie eine echte Alternative zum PC darstellen (zumindestens in stark Reaktionszeitrelevanten Generes) werden Streamingdienste sicher nicht kostenlos sein; die Hardware der Server will ja auch finanziert werden; dadurch, dass man die Hardware nichtmehr bei sich zuhause sondern in irgendeinem Rechenzentrum stehen hat wird sie auch nicht (viel) billiger

Abgesehen davon gibt es seid den 1990ern wenn nicht noch länger, tatsächlich vermutlich sogar seid der Einführung der ersten PCs Propheten, die das Ende von PCs zugunsten von Thin/Zero Clients vorhersagen, es gab auch einige Versuche das ganze in der Praxis einzuführen, bis jetzt sind alle katastrophal gescheitert, zumindestens im Privatbereich

Auch hätte der PC als Spieleplattform (im Gegensatz zu den Konsolen) auch bei vollständiger Etablierung der Streaming Clienten noch durchaus eine Existenzberechtigung, alleine schon weil eine stabile und schnelle Internetverbindung in absehbarer Zukunft einfach nichts selbstverständliches ist oder weil man einfach unabhäng bleiben will; abgesehen davon sind alle Streaming Server, die aktuell existieren X86 Systeme, auf denen normale PC Spiele laufen; daher werden vermutlich alle Spiele der Streaming Dienste in absehbarer Zukunft normale PC Spiele anbieten- umgekehrt wird es auch alle Spiele für die Streaming Dienste für den PC geben; so gibt es im Gegensatz zu den Konsolen keine echte Konkurrenz zwischen PC und Streamingdiensten in Sachen Spieleentwicklung, auch die Eingabemethoden sind bei den Streamingdiensten die selben wie am PC und die Streamingserver rüsten ihre Hardware auf womit sie auch hier keine Bremsen darstellen



> Leute man muss für sich selbst entscheiden was für einen besser ist! Es kommt einfach auf die Person an...
> 
> z.B. Jemand der nicht das meiste Geld hat, nur hin und wieder mal zockt, keine Lust ständig Hardware aufrüsten und ganz bestimmt kein Bock hat sich mit Kopierschutz Mechanismen herum zu schlagen kauft sich eine Konsole.


 
Das sehe ich anders; meiner Meinung ist jeder, der nicht unbedingt ein bestimmtes Konsolenexklusives Spiel spielen möchte, mit dem PC klar besser dran

Der Kostenvorteil von Konsolen hält sich, wie hier schon beschrieben, jedenfalls in sehr bescheidenen Grenzenund ansonsten sind die Konsolen praktisch immer im Nachteil

Das der Kopierschutz ein Vorteil der Konsolen sein soll ist ja wohl lächerlich; die Konsolen sind eine einzige DRM Plattform; der User wird komplett eingeschränkt und behindert, nur um Raubkopien zu verhindern; das ist auch die einzige wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung der Konsolen

Und auch dem Aufrüst "Wahn" muss man sich nicht unterwerfen, das ist jedem selbst überlassen- im Gegensatz zur Konsole, wo man, wie immer, dem Diktat der Hersteller unterworfen ist



> oder die Spiele wie GTA IV, die auf bestimmten Plattformen VIEL früher erscheinen


 
Wer GTA VI auf einem guten PC gespielt hat kann es auf der Konsolen nichtmehr _ansehen, _auch die Steuerung ist meiner Meinung nach am PC klar besser (zumindestens zu Fuß) und auch von den Mods profitiert man; da zahlt sich das Warten meiner Meinung nach voll aus



> Crysis, Half-Life 2, DOOM 3, Flight Simulator X, fast alle Simulatoren, CS:S etc. etc., das gibts für Konsole alles nicht.


 
Na ja, DOOM 3 gab es für die X-Box


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Was soll das?
> 
> Crysis, Half-Life 2, DOOM 3, Flight Simulator X, fast alle Simulatoren, CS:S etc. etc., das gibts für Konsole alles nicht.


 Ich Rede vom letzten Jahr. 

Auch wenn Simulatoren kein Mainstream sind, halte ich nichts davon, da so etwas für mich nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat. 
Ein Spiel soll immer eine eigene Welt darstellen. 

Das mit den Streamingdiensten wird mMn auf einen Konsolenersatz raus laufen, weil man dann einfach mit dem Gamepad, oder ähnlichem, auf der Couch zocken wird. 
Den Großteil interessiert es einfach nicht, mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen und das wird der springende Punkt sein, weil sich nur das durch setzen wird, wo am meisten Kohle rein kommt. 

Ich habe meinen PC jetzt seit zwei Jahren und hab ihn kein einziges mal benutzt, obwohl er meinen Konsolen weit überlegen ist.


----------



## Black Goblin (5. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen PC jetzt seit zwei Jahren und hab ihn kein einziges mal benutzt, obwohl er meinen Konsolen weit überlegen ist.



Warum hast Du dir dann eninen gekauft?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2011)

Auf die Frage habe ich gewartet. 
1. Ich bastel gerne daran rum. 
2. Wenn ich damit mal zocken werde, kosten die meisten Games, die mich interessieren nur noch 10€. 

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir wieder nen komplett neuen für 1500-2000€ zusammen baue, aber wie immer ist mir die Technik nicht weit genug. 

Außerdem kann ich ja auch auf meinen Konsolen zocken.


----------



## Hübie (5. März 2011)

Also für 1400€ bekommt man kaum einen PC mit 46" FullHD, 200Hz, 2ms gray to gray, CI+, HDTV, 3D-BluRay, Audio-/Videostreaming, Surround, Internet, gratis Musikvideokanal alá YouTube und der Möglichkeit aktuelle Spiele zu spielen. Daher finde ich ne PS3 hat eine Daseinsberechtigung. Von eine XBOX halte ich weniger (Kinect funzt noch net so gut, viele Kleinigkeiten müssen bezahlt werden und Bluray kostet extra). Dennoch spiele ich überwiegend am PC, da die Atmosphäre durch Grafik sowie Sound besser transportiert wird und die Qualität vom Singleplayer oft besser ist. Uncharterd 2 wäre auf PC n guter 80er Titel aber räumt in der Konsolenwelt viele Awards ab.
Für meinen PC habe ich ohne Monitor, Tastatur und Maus 1330€ gezahlt. Dagegen habe ich für TV 999€, PS3 270€, 2. Controller 40€, Surroundsystem 75€ gebraucht vom Kumpel gezahlt. Muss man halt entscheiden was einem wichtiger vorkommt.
Ich weiß jedenfalls die PS3 zu schätzen, ärgere mich jedoch zunehmend über die abfallende Qualität der PC-Titel.

Von daher sage ich: Unentschieden!

LG Hübie


----------



## we3dm4n (5. März 2011)

BR gibt es nicht für die Xbox*360*. Kinect funktioniert super, die Fun-Titel wie Adventures sind eben nur auf normale Bewegungen abgerichtet, Dance Central z.B. ist da weitaus besser und macht richtig Spaß - bietet zudem noch eine Herausforderung, da man sich wirklich RICHTIG bewegen muss.

Ich sehe es auch so: UNENTSCHIEDEN

Beide Plattformen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich nutze beide, besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (5. März 2011)

Ein PC hat mehr Hardwareleistung als eine Konsole.

Sonst gibts da nix zu diskutieren, da man alles, was ne Konsole kann auch mit dem PC tun kann.
Mediacenter anschmeißen, und schon hat man ne ähnliche GUI. 

Oder hab ich was verpasst? Können Konsolen irgend was besonderes? Nichtmal das look'n'feel ist erwähnenswert...
Controller gibts die selben. Und wers nicht schafft, auf nem fertig eingerichteten PC von der Stange ein Spiel zu installieren, wirds wohl auch nicht schaffen, 
irgend ein Rätsel in nem Spiel zu lösen, oder die Konsole an den TV anzuschließen....

Wie gesagt, ne Konsole is nix anderes als ein mini-PC. Diskussion ist hinfällig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2011)

Wenn ich mich richtig bewegen will, suche ich mir eine "Beschäftigung". 

Kann man mit Kinect etwas anderes als Casual Games auch steuern?


----------



## Hübie (5. März 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PC hat mehr Hardwareleistung als eine Konsole.
> 
> Sonst gibts da nix zu diskutieren, da man alles, was ne Konsole kann auch mit dem PC tun kann.
> Mediacenter anschmeißen, und schon hat man ne ähnliche GUI.
> ...



Deswegen habe ich die Preisrelation mit eingebracht. Klar kann man das alles mit einem PC nur muss man das alles einzel kaufen und kommt mit Sicherheit über 270€  Des weiteren macht die Playse nie (Software-)Probleme oder Krach...

Btw: Ich musste bisher jedes Spiel installieren. Da nimmt sich keiner was.

Zu Kinect: Hab so ein langweiliges Adventure gespielt und die Bewegungen verzörgert merklich. Daher mein Kommentar es funktioniere net richtig ;o)


----------



## Fighter (5. März 2011)

also wirklich zocken nur am pc weil:

+++
1. bessere Grafik
2. man kann am PC alles Spielen aber wirklich alles da tastatur,maus, joy stick, gamepad etc
3. shooter sollten auf ner konsole verboten werden das ja mal so arm lol
4. dann endlich die grafik vollausgelastet werden könnte Pc grafik hat immer diese drecks konsolen als vorgabe die ja nicht so schnell vorranschreiten wie die pc hardware

---
1. sehr teuer


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2011)

> Also für 1400€ bekommt man kaum einen PC mit 46" FullHD, 200Hz, 2ms gray to gray, CI+, HDTV, 3D-BluRay, Audio-/Videostreaming, Surround, Internet, gratis Musikvideokanal alá YouTube und der Möglichkeit aktuelle Spiele zu spielen. Daher finde ich ne PS3 hat eine Daseinsberechtigung. Von eine XBOX halte ich weniger (Kinect funzt noch net so gut, viele Kleinigkeiten müssen bezahlt werden und Bluray kostet extra). Dennoch spiele ich überwiegend am PC, da die Atmosphäre durch Grafik sowie Sound besser transportiert wird und die Qualität vom Singleplayer oft besser ist. Uncharterd 2 wäre auf PC n guter 80er Titel aber räumt in der Konsolenwelt viele Awards ab.
> Für meinen PC habe ich ohne Monitor, Tastatur und Maus 1330€ gezahlt. Dagegen habe ich für TV 999€, PS3 270€, 2. Controller 40€, Surroundsystem 75€ gebraucht vom Kumpel gezahlt. Muss man halt entscheiden was einem wichtiger vorkommt.


 
Bei 1400€ sollten 100-200€, die ein mindestens auf äquivalentem Niveau Gamingtauglicher HTPC mit BluRay und nochmal weit höherem Funktionsumfang kosten würde meiner Meinung nach auch nichtmehr wirklich relevant

Man braucht keinen 1000€+ PC um mit den Konsolen mithalten zu können; ein 350-400€ PC (in letzterem Fall mit Blu-Ray) reicht dafür voll aus; mit einem 1000€ PC ist man den Konsolen in Sachen Grafik und Rechenleistung einfach schon weit überlegen...



> BR gibt es nicht für die Xbox360.


 
Was für ein Vorteil!



> Kinect funktioniert super, die Fun-Titel wie Adventures sind eben nur auf normale Bewegungen abgerichtet, Dance Central z.B. ist da weitaus besser und macht richtig Spaß - bietet zudem noch eine Herausforderung, da man sich wirklich RICHTIG bewegen muss.


 
Kinect gibt es auch am PC; da nun auch noch das offizielle SDK veröffentlicht wurde ist es wohl nur eine Frage von Monaten, bis auch offizielle Spiele dafür erscheinen



> Kann man mit Kinect etwas anderes als Casual Games auch steuern?


 
YouTube - World of Warcraft with Microsoft Kinect using FAAST and OpenNI


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2011)

Ach, Konsolenversionen sind mittlerweile auch ab und zu ganz schön buggy. Fallout: New Vegas und Black Ops sind gute Beispiele.


----------



## Per4mance (5. März 2011)

ich hab mir jetzt nach langer zeit ohne console auch wieder eine gekauft ne xbox 360. grund dafür ist einfach das man mit der console auch mal gemühtlich von der couch aus zocken kann oder falls freunde da sind wirds am pc auch schlecht und es doch genug spiele gibt wo aufm pc nicht vorhanden sind oder stiefmütterlich behandelt werden.

ich hatte früher fast jede console bis auf PS2 und Gamecube. auch alle Sega konsolen und habs nie bereut

ich hab zwar nen guten pc für die PC games aber konsole is auch net schlechter. selbst wenn da die grafik net ganz so gut ist wirken die spiele trotzdem runder. auch praktisch das man nice etwas einstellen muss oder configurieren. wenn das spiel gut und rund ist juckt mich auch nicht das ich kein AA oder so hab weil der spielspass im vordergrund steht grafik ist auch net alles.

hab für pc abgestimmt weils immer noch meine hauptplattform is aber console hat eben auch ihre vorteile.


----------



## MehmetB (5. März 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt nach langer zeit ohne console auch wieder eine gekauft ne xbox 360. grund dafür ist einfach das man mit der console auch mal gemühtlich von der couch aus zocken kann oder falls freunde da sind wirds am pc auch schlecht und es doch genug spiele gibt wo aufm pc nicht vorhanden sind oder stiefmütterlich behandelt werden.
> 
> ich hab zwar nen guten pc für die PC games aber konsole is auch net schlechter. selbst wenn da die grafik net ganz so gut ist wirken die spiele trotzdem runder. auch praktisch das man nice etwas einstellen muss oder configurieren. wenn das spiel gut und rund ist juckt mich auch nicht das ich kein AA oder so hab weil der spielspass im vordergrund steht grafik ist auch net alles.


 

OMG, diese sinnlosen Vergleiche immer.

Du kannst ja auch nicht deinen großen FlatScreen mit einem kleinen Bildschirmmonitor vergleichen, du musst von gleichem ausgehen.

Schließ wie viele halt auch einfach deinen PC an den Fernseher an, gibt doch ewig lange HDMI-Kabel, oder stell den Spiele-(Mini)-PC neben den Fernseher, mit der Konsole machst es doch genauso. Alle tun immer so als ob bei der Konsole der Fernseher immer schon kostenlos dabei wäre...

Und wenn sich manche hier nen PC für über 1.000€ kaufen und sich dann beschweren dass er so teuer war, selbst Schuld.
Es gibt neben dem überteurten Intel und nvidia Zeug auch noch andere Hersteller, die ein wesentlich besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bieten.

Für 600€ bau ich dir nen PC, der auch aktuelle Games gut packt und darüberhinaus halt noch 100 Sachen mehr kann als eine Konsole.

Einen PC mit der Leistung der PS3 (256mb cram, 3-kern CPU afaik) bau ich dir für 300€.

Und natürlich ist Grafik nicht alles, aber das Gameplay ist am PC das GLEICHE wie an der Konsole. nur die Grafik ist besser, was einen unbestreitbaren Vorteil darstellt.


----------



## Hübie (5. März 2011)

Wenn du vom Gleichen ausgehen willst, dann wird ein 300€ PC die Spiele nicht mit der gleichen Qualität wie es die PS3 tut wiedergeben können. Da brauchts schon einen 600€+ PC. Das ist mehr doppelt soviel wie eine PS3.
Und ob jemand Intel/nVidia, AMD/nVidia oder AMD kauft ist jedem überlassen. Natürlich gibts besseres P/L-V bei anderen Herstellern. Beschweren tut sich imo hier niemand über den Preis den er für seinen PC gezahlt hat.

LG Hübie


----------



## we3dm4n (5. März 2011)

Gameplay: PC /= Konsole

Das Gameplay IST anders, scheinst aber sowas nicht richtig ohne aktuelle Konsole beurteilen zu können.


@Laggy.NET & Mehmet
FALSCH! Aber mit so einem Halbwissen wie deinem würde ich auch zu deinem Schluss kommen...


Die 360 ist 2005 rausgekommen und war damaliger PC-Hardware weit überlegen. Irgendwie klar, dass nach fast 6 Jahren der PC hardwaremäßig vorne ist oder?



Ahja und Mehmet. Bitte zeig mir den KLEINEN PC für 300€, der die Spiele auf PS3/ 360 Niveau darstellt und ebenso schnell spielbereit ist -> Randinfo: Beim 300€ PC muss dann noch mind. ein Controller (Controller auch im Sinne von Keyb/Maus) dazu, sonst macht der Vergleich wenig Sinn.


----------



## Primer (5. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Gameplay: PC /= Konsole
> 
> Das Gameplay IST anders, scheinst aber sowas nicht richtig ohne aktuelle Konsole beurteilen zu können.
> 
> ...


 
Und nerviges Preisgelaber die 532011te

1) Es ist nicht Sinn der Sache einen (Spiele-) PC dauerhaft auf dem gleichen Niveau zu lassen, die Schere des aufrüstens ist imo aber sehr lang
2) Eine 8800GT/GTS/GTX (<40€) oder halt vergleichbare Karte packt alle Spiele in (min.) 720p@30FPS@Konsolendetails
3) Wenn ich eine neue Komponente kaufe(Austausche) ist diese nicht wertlos und mindert den Kaufpreis des neuen Teils (Habe meine 8800GT für ~50€ verkauft und 190€ für meine 460GTX bezahlt)
4) Es mag sein das anno 2005 ein PC nicht die Leistung einer 360 hatte, aber bis man diese Leistung in Engines umgesetzt hatte, war die 8-Serie längst auf dem Markt...siehe GoW I das für beide System erschien, lief in 1280iger@MAX auf einer 7-Serie GPU problemlos
5)Weit unterlegen ist im übrigen auch Übertrieben, zwar steckt in der 360 eine kraftvolle CPU, aber Multithreading war zu dieser Zeit in Spielen auch kaum/gar nicht vorhanden. Das fürs Spielen ohnehin wichtigere Bauteil...die GPU entsprach so ziemlich der aktuellen Generation auf 7-Serie/ 1XXX Serie Höhe
6) Ja ein PC ist und wird unterm Strich teurer bleiben als eine Konsole, jedoch ist der Unterschied keinesfalls so gravierend wie gern dargestellt wird (150€ vs 1000€ WTF!?) und letztendlich kann man mit ihm ungleich mehr anfangen, auch wenn es um das Thema Spiele geht. Oder um es für einen Konsolero besser auszudrücken...ja ihr müsst das BR-Laufwerk mit kaufen, auch wenn die Konsole 600€ kostet und ihr das LW nicht braucht....

Abschließend bleibt mir noch zu sagen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat....DU bist doch hier derjenige der ständig was von "ihr habt nie Konsolen gespielt" redet, aber anscheinend hast du dich nie mit dem PC und dessen Hardware/Preisen befasst.


----------



## MehmetB (5. März 2011)

Vorallem, JEDER der eine Konsole hat hat doch auch einen PC, den braucht man einfach, für Musik, Office, Surfen, chatten, also ist es Schwachsinn sich eine extra Konsole zu kaufen wenn man alles bequem in einem Gerät haben kann. Also braucht man sich auch nicht darüber zu beschweren dass ein PC etwas teurer ist, schließlich braucht den eh fast jeder und man kann vieeel mehr damit machen als nur zu zocken!

Und was bringts wenn die Konsole relativ günstig ist, die also so die Leute locken, dann aber bei den Spielen kräftig hinlangen? Ein Konsolenspiel ist im Schnitt 15€ teurer als das gleiche PC-Spiel, dazu kommt dass Steam oft sau gute Angebote, auch an aktuellen Games hat, sowas gibts bei der Abzockerfirma Sony nie. Da kannst dann pro Jahr nochmal 100€ extra nur für die teureren Spiele rechnen, je nachdem natürlich auch mehr.

Was bringts wenn die olle 360 2005 von mir aus der PC-Hardware etwas voraus war? 

Soweit kann se auch garnicht vorausgewesen sein, schließlich sind die Technologietreiber Intel, AMD und nvidia.

Fakt ist dass sie seit vielen Jahren kräftig hinterherhinkt, Stichwort DX9.


"Das Gameplay IST anders, scheinst aber sowas nicht richtig ohne aktuelle Konsole beurteilen zu können."

Ok, es ist schlechter als am PC, zufrieden?

Und ich hab den Vergleich, in einigen Spielen!

Konsolengameplay ist ******* ums direkt auszudrücken, vermatschte Texturen und Grafik, Ego-Steuerung wegen Gamepad gewollt aber nicht gekonnt, kein Steam, keine Mods.

F1 2010 kannst auf den Konsolen z.B. voll vergessen, die Grafik ist so mies, man kann nichtmal wie am PC die Schilder mit den Abstandsangaben zur nächsten Kurve lesen, das ist aber esenziell für eine wirklich gute Runde, auch wenn man die Strecke in und auswendig kennt. Am PC dank AA und AF alles gestochen scharf!


----------



## Hübie (5. März 2011)

Mit meiner PS3 kann ich auch alles bis auf Bürokram machen. Von Schwachsinn kannst du nicht reden. Mein Frauchen setzt sich mit mir net vor den PC und guckt Filmchen  Des weiteren hat man mit Vidzone ein Gratis-MTV in akzeptabler Bildqualität und guter Tonqualität. Wie gesagt: PC+46"TV=Referenzgrafik und Office - aber 2400€ Kosten. Konsole+Surround+46"TV=gute Grafik und 1400€. 1000€ weniger. Soviel verdienen manche nicht mal im Monat  Und wenn man mal so einige Exklusivtitel sieht, staune selbst ich als PC ler über manches Grafikschmankerl 
Dass das gameplay schlechter als am PC ist hängt größtenteils vom Spiel selber ab. Hab so einiges durch und schwanke zwischen sehr gut und grottenschlecht. Aber das gibts auch am PC zu genüge.

Ich finde deinen Ton übrigens sehr herablassend und agressiv. So führt man keine Diskussion sondern schürt nur Unbehagen. Deine Meinung in allen Ehren aber man muss auch die der anderen akzeptieren - selbst wenn man sie nicht versteht.

LG Hübie
...der glücklich ist beides zu haben


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die 360 ist 2005 rausgekommen und war damaliger PC-Hardware weit überlegen. Irgendwie klar, dass nach fast 6 Jahren der PC hardwaremäßig vorne ist oder?


 
auf dem Papier ja ... aber mehr auch nicht ! 
2005 war FarCry am laufen , da gegen sahen die Konsolen Games von 2005 aus wie atari2600 

ich kenne noch eine konsole die dem Pc "WIRKLICH" überlegen war --> SNK NeoGeo 1200DM -> pro game 400DM das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2011)

> Vorallem, JEDER der eine Konsole hat hat doch auch einen PC, den braucht man einfach, für Musik, Office, Surfen, chatten, also ist es Schwachsinn sich eine extra Konsole zu kaufen wenn man alles bequem in einem Gerät haben kann. Also braucht man sich auch nicht darüber zu beschweren dass ein PC etwas teurer ist, schließlich braucht den eh fast jeder und man kann vieeel mehr damit machen als nur zu zocken!


 
Das stimmt und habe ich auch schon oft hier betont; jeder braucht heutzutage einen PC (außer vielleicht ein Pensionist oder Politiker) und ob man nun 200€ in einen Office PC und 220 (XBox)- 270€ (PS3) in eine Konsole oder gleich 400-500€ in einen einigermaßen Spieletauglichen PC investiert ist auch egal...



> Soweit kann se auch garnicht vorausgewesen sein, schließlich sind die Technologietreiber Intel, AMD und nvidia.


 
Die XBox 360 war zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Einführung schon sehr stark...

Der Xeon CPU der XBox 360 war damals schneller als alle X86 CPUs bzw. mindestens so schnell wie die schnellsten, erst ein gutes halbes Jahr später, mit der Einführung des Core2, konnten die Desktop CPUs mithalten

Auch die Xenos GPU der XBox 360 war ihrer Zeit einige Monate vorraus; ihre Architektur war neu entwickelt worden (nicht einfach von irgendwelchen Desktop GraKas übernommen) und bildetet später die Basis der ATI-Radeon HD2000 Serie; diese kam aber erst eineinhalb Jahre später auf den Markt (die Leistungsfähigsten GPUs der HD2000 Serie waren aber schon klar besser als der Xenos); die erste Desktop GPU, die der XBox 360 klar überlegen war war wohl erst die nVidia 8800 GTX, die erst fast ein Jahr nach der XBox 360 auf den Markt kam
__________

So überlegen die XBox damals auch war, so schwach ist sie heute; ein Sandy Bridge Dualcore mit seiner IGP (zumindestens mit HD 3000) hat wohl bereits in praktisch jeder Hinsicht mehr Leistung...



> Mit meiner PS3 kann ich auch alles bis auf Bürokram machen. Von Schwachsinn kannst du nicht reden. Mein Frauchen setzt sich mit mir net vor den PC und guckt Filmchen


 
Wieso sollte man auf einem PC, den man genauso gut am TV anschließen kann, keine Filme ansehen können? Dabei ist man sogar noch flexibler, so kann man in den PC etwa eine TV Karte einbauen und TV Sendungen aufnehmen



> Wie gesagt: PC+46"TV=Referenzgrafik und Office - aber 2400€ Kosten. Konsole+Surround+46"TV=gute Grafik und 1400€. 1000€ weniger.


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass ein PC so teuer sein muss?

Abgesehen davon darf man die Peripherie (TV, Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus,...) meiner Meinung nach nicht dazurechnen, da man diese so oder so hat... oder auch nicht



> Dass das gameplay schlechter als am PC ist hängt größtenteils vom Spiel selber ab.


 
Ja, bestenfalls ist es im Vergleich zum PC gleich gut, in den meisten Spielen und einigen ganzen Generes, etwa klassischen RPGs einschließlich klassischen MMOs, RTS, Egoshootern oder Simulationen ist der PC aber klar überlegen


----------



## Shooter (5. März 2011)

Naja man merkt schon das hie einige PC´ler so langsam Sauer werden weil ihnen die Argummente ausgehen


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Hallo, gehts noch?

Ich und Superwip argumentieren hier schlüssig und für jeden nachvollziehbar - also komm nicht mit Argumenten ausgehen.


----------



## Shooter (6. März 2011)

Ok Mehmet 

Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Sibig (6. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es Geschmackssache  .

Ich finde Games wie NFS, Formel 1 oder Fußball ist auf der Konsole viel besser . 

Ich bin aber eher der Typ, der Ego-Shooter spielt und da finde ich die Maus besser als das Gamepad .

Ein Kumpel von mir spielt aber nur mit Konsolen ( xBox 360 und PS 3 ) und er findet das Gamepad einfach besser .

Es ist also eher Geschmackssache . Ich hab mich an den Pc gewöhnt, obwohl ich 5 Jahre lang PS 2 gezockt hab


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Meine Meinung nach ist es Geschmackssache  .
> 
> Ich finde Games wie NFS, Formel 1 oder Fußball ist auf der Konsole viel besser .
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Gamepad etwa in Rennspielen unter Umständen besser ist... aber das ist noch lange kein Vorteil der Konsolen- auch am PC kann man ein Gamepad verwenden...


----------



## muertel (6. März 2011)

Wenn man ein Konsolenforum durchforstet und sich die Signaturen der User anschaut, haben die meisten zusätzlich einen sogar recht leistungsstarken PC daheim stehen - da hört man auch relativ wenig Gebashe gegen den Pc, da nunmal auch der Großteil der User daran spielt! Hier wird teilweise richtig arg gegen die Konsolenuser geschossen (Konsolenkiddy, kein Anspruch etc...)...

Der PC wird hier in den Himmel gelobt von wegen (ich picke mir nur ein Beispiel raus, da dieses oft genannt wird und ich jetzt mal darauf eingehen will) SIMULATIONEN - ja, das ist ein Genre, welches nur am PC richtig funktioniert! Warum muss ich denn, wenn ich meine Flugsims fliegen will Dutzende Foren durchstöbern bzw. auf kleine Flight-Community-Foren ausweichen, um Mitspieler zu finden? Warum gibt es hier, im PCGH Forum im Unterforum "Simulationen" keinen Thread zu "DCS Black Shark" oder "DCS A10C" - beide Simulationen sind absolute Referenz: Grafikkracher, extremer Anspruch, ürsprünglich für das Militär entwickelt mit Bestnoten quer durch alle Flugsim-Seiten?

Weil auch der "Durchschnitts-PC-Spieler" nur "Schrott" spielt! Die meisten hier im Forum tätigen haben eine leicht verschobene Sicht auf die Welt - die Leute hier, bzw. auch Leute, die sich mit Hardware auseiandersetzen bzw. sich Reviews zu Games durchlesen sind die absolute Minderheit - die Mehrheit der PC-Zocker kauft sich einen Fertigpc oder setzt sich an Papis Pc/Laptop! AMD/ATI oder NVIDIA machen ihre großen Gewinne sicherlich nicht im Enthusiast-PC Markt - dieser dient wohl eher nur dem Prestige ^^ (Vergleichbar mit der Former1 = Z.B. Mercedes pulvert da richtig viel Geld rein, Gewinn schaut "keiner" raus, jedoch steigt Bekanntheitsgrad der Marke und bei Gewinn eines Rennes der Marktwert  )...


Dass ein paar Freaks hier ihren PC in Gefahr sehen ist genauso dämlich/sinnlos wie den Untergang der Konsolen herbeizureden -> die Masse kauft sich genügend Lowend-PCs und Konsolen, als dass da nicht genügend Gewinn abfällt, um eine Plattform "aussterben" zu lassen! Genauso kauft die Masse, ungeachtet eurer Diskussion den gleichen "Schei**" (Call of Duty, FifaXY, Need for Speed XYZ) jährlich - Fastfood-Games sozusagen, leicht zu erlernen und jede Menge cooler Action! An und für sich ist ja nichts verwerfliches dran, ich selber habe bis jetzt jeden "Call of Duty-Teil" durchgespielt - wenn ich hier aber von den absoluten PC-only Verfechtern höre, wie toll doch der PC in Nischengames wie Flugsimualtionen ist dann platzt mir fast der Kragen = Wer von den Usern hier fliegt denn regelmäßig?? Oder fährt Rennen in iRacing/LFS? Warum gibt es denn nicht einmal in einem Foren wie diesen Threads zu solchen Simulationen?


Wenn man sich die Threadverteilung hier anschaut (Call of Duty, Battlefield, Crysis....), dann findet sich eine ähnliche Verteilung auch in allen Konsolenforen (Exklusivtitel nicht mit eingerechnet) - Indygames bzw. Nischengenres werden auf allen Plattformen kaum beachtet (deshalb sind sie ja auch das, was sie sind  )


Also: Nicht von der Situation hier (HARDWAREFORUM) auf die "richtige" Welt schliessen = da unterscheiden sich NormaloPC-Spieler nicht von Konsolenzockern, weder in der Kentniss von der Hardware als auch bei der Spieleauswahl! Die Diskussion ist ja ganz witzig, aber so wie hier manche mit "Argumenten" aufkreuzen (Konsolen und Egoshooter, lol, geht ja gar nicht...) kann man nur den Kopf schütteln - da ist ein normal entwickelter Mensch nicht in der Lage, ein Eingabegerät zu erlernen welches Millionen anderer Leute ohne Probleme in ein paar Minuten drauf haben  Es zählt nur der Wille - und natürlich ist man mit Maus und Tastatur schneller/besser/genauer - wenn ich aber an der Konsole Multiplayer spiele haben alle das selbe Handicap wie ich und dann kann ich mich doch wieder mit ihnen messen! Und im Singleplayer will ich Spass haben, who cares wenn da der Controller nicht so genau ist wie M/T? Muss ich immer "voll die krassen Kills" machen um mir und meinem Ego zu zeigen, wieviel Skill ich doch habe? Ich für meinen Fall nicht, wers braucht, bitte 


Und natürlich kann man ein Gamepad/PC auch an den TV anschliessen etc. etc... Nur wurde mir das zu umständlich! Zur Diskussion wie ein 300€ PC die KONSOLEN VOLL KRASS WEGROCKT: Ein Freund von mir ist nicht in der Lage, Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit seinem PC (E6600, 4GB Ram, X1900XT) mit über 30 FPS zu spielen - die FPS zucken die meiste Zeit bei 20 rum und das Spiel sieht VIEL (!) schlechter aus als auf den Konsolen mit seinen Einstellungen! Sein PC ist theoretisch viel schneller als die Xbox/PS3 - davon hat er aber nix!!


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Meine Meinung nach ist es Geschmackssache  .
> 
> Ich finde Games wie NFS, Formel 1 oder Fußball ist auf der Konsole viel besser .
> 
> ...


 

Kannst auch mal bitte begründen wieso?

Fakt ist, dass die Grafik schlechter ist, in Rennspielen wie F1 ist das ganz schlecht, hab ich ja schon geschrieben, wenn man nichtmal die Schilder wegen den vermatschten Texturen lesen kann kannst das vergessen. Also was ist denn jetzt besser?

Gamepad? Hallo, du weisst schon dass es Gamepads, Lenkräder und Joysticks für den PC gibt, und das noch bevor es überhaupt Konsolen gab? ...

Tut mir leid, aber von der Konsolenfraktion kommen immer solche Argumente, die überhaupt keine sind, da sie nachweislich falsch sind.

"Ein Kumpel von mir spielt aber nur mit Konsolen ( xBox 360 und PS 3 ) und er findet das Gamepad einfach besser ."

Dann soll er mal einen Ego-Shooter spielen, wo's aufs schnelle zielen ankommt...


----------



## Shooter (6. März 2011)

Nö wieso sollte er das tuhen? 

Wenn er lieber mit dem Gamepad Spielt dann lass ihn doch! 
Wieso sollte er einen Ego-Shooter auf dem PC Spielen, wo´s aufs schnelle zielen ankommt?! 

Ob man schnell zielt und 50 Kills hat oder ob man normal zockt und 30 Kills hat ist doch egal. 
Viele vergessen den Spaß Faktor um den es nunmal geht. Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel mit meinen Freunden und zocke Abends schön gemütlich vorm 42 zoll TV.
Und da ist es mir sowas von egal ob ich mit der Maus schneller wäre oder nicht. 

Klar, Grafik muss ja nach 5 Jahren etwas schlechter sein. Aber trotzdem gefällt es noch Millionen andere Menschen auf der Welt.
Es geht doch um den Spaß den man hat. Was nützt mir ein Spiel wie Crysis wenn mir das Gameplay keinen Spaß macht? 

Siehe Crysis 2 Demo. 
Kaum bessere Grafik als die Xbox Version und von der Steuerung + Auto-Aim auf dem PC mal abgesehen. 
Und ich denke nicht das DirectX 11 da soo viel rauß reißen wird.  ( Wenn es DX 11 überhaupt geben wird )


----------



## muertel (6. März 2011)

> Dann soll er mal einen Ego-Shooter spielen, wo's aufs schnelle zielen ankommt...



Was willst du uns damit sagen? Im Multiplayer geht es doch primär darum, sich mit anderen zu messen, ergo zu sehen, wer das spiel besser beherrscht! Bei Konsole haben alle ein Gamepad und somit auch alle das gleiche Handicap! 

Klar ist man mit M/T schneller/genauer, mehr Spass macht es dadurch aber nicht ;-

Und im Singleplayer ist es doch total wurscht wie schnell man ist, da dort fur mich der Spielspass zählt!


----------



## Luke Skywalker (6. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> ´
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...


 
Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## we3dm4n (6. März 2011)

Ich warte immernoch auf den 300€ PC von Mehmet, der mit aktuellen Konsolen mithalten kann, zudem genauso leise und natürlich von der Größe entsprechend ähnlich ist.


@Shooter & muertel
/sign
Ganz eurer Meinung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

Vor allem ist der 300€ PC nach fünf Jahren auch alt und es muß ein neuer her, also zählt das nicht als Argument. 

Ach ja, die bösen Leute von Sony haben mir schon ein paar Spiele geschenkt.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (6. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf den 300€ PC von Mehmet, der mit aktuellen Konsolen mithalten kann, zudem genauso leise und natürlich von der Größe entsprechend ähnlich ist.
> 
> 
> @Shooter & muertel
> ...


 

Gut Konoslen sind in der Anschaffung billiger, aber da so ziemlich jeder einen PC zum arbeiten hat, kann man die 300 € mit denen man sonst eine Konsole kaufen würde, genauso gut beim Kauf eines Rechners obendrauflegen, womit man dann eigentlich schon einen spieletauglichen PC haben sollte. Außerden sind neue PC-Spiele billiger als neue Konsolen-Spiele.


----------



## Shooter (6. März 2011)

Ok, dann wäre da nur noch das kleine aber ärgerliche Problem mit den Cheatern. 
Auf der Konsole gibt es auch welche klar, aber garantiert viel weniger als auf dem PC. Zumal man auf dem PC nicht direkt seine ganze Hardware gebannt bekommt, siehe Xbox. 

In Black Ops sieht man zum Glück seltend Cheater. 
Doch wenn man sich dagegen Medal of Honor anschaut....... dazu sag ich lieber nichts mehr. 
Sogar in der Demo von Crysis 2 gibt es schon Cheater... also das lässt schon zweifeln.


----------



## Primer (6. März 2011)

Wozu gibts Admins^^
Nach über 200h BC2 kann ich mich an 3 Fälle von Cheatern erinnern, man sollte das Problem vielleicht nicht größer machen als es ist.


----------



## Hübie (6. März 2011)

Gandalf der Weiße schrieb:
			
		

> Gut Konoslen sind in der Anschaffung billiger, aber da so ziemlich jeder einen PC zum arbeiten hat, kann man die 300 € mit denen man sonst eine Konsole kaufen würde, genauso gut beim Kauf eines Rechners obendrauflegen, womit man dann eigentlich schon einen spieletauglichen PC haben sollte. Außerden sind neue PC-Spiele billiger als neue Konsolen-Spiele.



Vielleicht möchte man seinen Arbeits-PC nicht im Wohnzimmer haben  Meiner steht z.B. 2 Stockwerke höher als mein TV. Mich würde auch interessieren wie Mehmets 300€-PC aussehe, welcher alles kann was meine Playse auch kann...
Aber möchte da nicht drauf rumhaken, da es wahrscheinlich eine unbedachte Aussage war.
Spiele für PS3 müssen immer mit der selben Harware arbeiten und sind daher optimiert. Da bräuchte es schon eher einen 600€ PC. Der ist dann aber sicher nicht so schick und kompakt. Und für ein Spiel habe ich noch nie mehr als 50€ gezahlt (bei release) - egal ob Playse oder PC. 
Wettert gegen Konsolen wie ihr möchtet, aber ich finde den Kauf fürs gebotene 100% gerechtfertigt. Stellt euch doch statt dessen einen PC ins Wohnzimmer. Uns ist das Wurscht ^^

LG Hübie


----------



## Primer (6. März 2011)

*@720p@30Fps@min. Konsolendetails*:

8800GT ->65€
Board AM2+ ->50€
Phenom II 720 (3x2,8GHz) ->100€
RAM 4GB DDR2 ->70€
NT ->40€
+100€ Kleinkram (bzw. hat man vom ohnehin vorhanden Altgerät)
______________________
_*rund 450€*_

Wer sich jetzt an den 150€ aufhängt, soll das tun, aber auch hier gilt, dieser PC kann mehr alle jede Konsole.

*P/L Combi, Voll-Spieletauglich:*

460GTX 1GB ->150€
Phneom II 955 (4x3.2GHz) ->110€
Board AM2 -> 70€
Ram 4GB DDR2 -> 90€
NT -> 70€
Xfi -> 60€
+100€ Kleinkram
_____________
_*rund 600€*_

Preise (alles Neu) können gern er-google't werden.

Hörts jetz also auf zu Nerven, der Preis ist nicht wirklich ein Argument....


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

*Um mal wieder Fakten sprechen zu lassen:*

Amazon.de: f1 2010


Genial oder?

PC-Spiele sind soviel günstiger, da spart man soviel, da kann man sich jenachdem wieviel Spiele man sich kauft locker alle 1-2 Jahre eine neue gute P/L Grafikkarte von dem gesparten Geld kaufen und ist dann immer up-to-date. Und PC-Spiele sind IMMER günstiger als die Konsolenversionen.

Und Steam gibts ja auch noch, mit oft unschlagbaren Angeboten.

Wenn die überteuerten Konsolen-Games wenigstens eine bessere Grafik hätten als der PC, dann fänd ichs ja noch ok, aber dass ich für schlechtere Grafik und ältere Technologie (DX9) MEHR bezahlen soll, da muss doch auch der letzte Konsolenfan nachdenklich werden.


----------



## Shooter (6. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> *Um mal wieder Fakten sprechen zu lassen:*
> 
> Amazon.de: f1 2010
> 
> ...


 
Steam mit unschlagbaren Preisen? 

Modern Warfare 2 kostet in Steam nach über einem Jahr immer noch genau 59,99€ 
Und das soll ein gutes Angebot sein? 
MW2 bekommt man überall für 20€ nachgeschmissen.... 

Und DX 9 ist überhaupt nicht veraltet. Sehr viele Games benutzen DX9 unter anderem CoD. 
Grafik, Grafik Grafik..... immer nur Grafik


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Grafik, Grafik Grafik..... immer nur Grafik


 
Ja natürlich, ohne grafische Evolution würden wir heute noch am Gameboy schwarz/weiss sitzen!

Das Gameplay ist ja am PC unbestreitbar minestens gleich gut, mit Mods oder halt der besseren Grafik sicher nochmal etwas authentischer / intensiver.

Klar hat Steam oft unschlagbare Preise, informier dich bitte mal darüber.

Bei der Holiday Aktion letzt hab ich Just Cause 2 für glaub 5€ gekauft, die Konserlos zahlen bei Amazon noch 30€ dafür.

Also definitv ein unschlagbares Angebot, gibts oft in Steam.

OFP2 hab ich für 2€ (!!!!!!) bei Steam gekauft, Konsoleros dürfen 20€ bei Amazon dafür berappen.

Das sind nichts als unebstreitbare Fakten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

> @720p@30Fps@min. Konsolendetails:
> 
> 8800GT ->65€
> Board AM2+ ->50€
> ...


Also für 100€ Gehäuse, HD, Laufwerk, Tastatur, Maus und Gamepad?
Die Grafik muß ja immer das Beste vom Besten sein, aber die Hardware darf ruhig beschissen aussehen. 
Ach ja, du hast das OS vergessenl. 

Dann sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass man irgendwann wieder aufrüsten muß, um aktuele Spiele noch zocken zu können.
Klar, man kann auch sagen, dass man dafür bei den Games spart, aber man muß sich die Spiele auch nicht immer zum Release kaufen.
Für meine PS3 Spiele zahle ich normal ca. 20€, außer ich bekomme sie noch billiger.

Und nicht zu vergessen:
Man kann PS3 Spiele auch gebraucht kaufen, was bei vielen PC Games nur umständlich, oder gar nicht, funktioniert.


----------



## Sibig (6. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Gamepad? Hallo, du weisst schon dass es Gamepads, Lenkräder und Joysticks für den PC gibt, und das noch bevor es überhaupt Konsolen gab? ...
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber von der Konsolenfraktion kommen immer solche Argumente, die überhaupt keine sind, da sie nachweislich falsch sind.
> 
> ...



1. Er spielt nur Ego Shooter . Außerdem ist es kein Nachteil, weil ja alle auf der Konsole zocken und alle mit dem zielen zurecht kommen müssen .

2. Das erste Gamepad war für die KONSOLE Odysee 

3. Zeig mir mal einen PC vom Jahre 2006 der 400€ gekostet hat und BO damit auf hohen Details spielbar ist . 

4.Man muss beim Pc alle 2 Jahre immer MIndestens (!) 150 € für GraKa, alle 4 Jahre 150 € für CPU und alle 5 Jahre 50-100 für ein neues Mainboard geben um PC Games auf guter Grafik spielen zu können . Dies trifft natürlich nicht immer zu z.B wurde das AM3 Board 2009 eingeführt und jetzt, zwei Jahre Spaeter kommt AM3+ Bei der Konsole muss man ca. Alle 7 Jahre 400-600 ausgeben .

5. Bin ich kein Konsolen Fanboy wie du vielleicht denkst . Ich wollte nur sagen, dass Konsolen ihre Vorteile haben und PC's ihre Vorteile haben . 

Aber du versuchst mit Argumenten wie F1 sieht schlecht aus etc. die Konsole schlecht darzustellen . F1 ist sowieso kein Grund für den kauf einer Konsole und die Spiele sind vllt auf dem PC günstiger aber das hebt sich ja durch die verbesserten und vor allem nötigen Komponenten die man zum spielen von Games in guter Qualität braucht mehr als nur auf . 

Außerdem waren dies keine Argumente sondern meine Meinung !


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass man irgendwann wieder aufrüsten muß, um aktuele Spiele noch zocken zu können.


 

Ja und, du musst dir irgendwann wieder eine neue Konsole kaufen, um aktuelle Spiele spielen zu können.

Und zum Thema Kosten vom PC, ist doch völlig egal, die meisten Konsolenspieler haben doch sowieso einen extra PC zuhause!!!

Also wenn ein guter P/L-Gaming Rechner 600€ kostet, dann zahlen die meisten Konsoleros über 300€ für die Konsole, nochmal paar hundert € für einen Rechner (Internet, Office etc. braucht heute jeder), und dazu kommen dann noch die teureren Konsolen-Spiele.


"4.Man muss beim Pc alle 2 Jahre immer MIndestens (!) 150 € für  GraKa, alle 4 Jahre 150 € für CPU und alle 5 Jahre 50-100 für  ein neues Mainboard geben um PC Games auf guter Grafik spielen zu können  . Dies trifft natürlich nicht immer zu z.B wurde das AM3 Board 2009  eingeführt und jetzt, zwei Jahre Spaeter kommt AM3+ Bei der Konsole muss  man ca. Alle 7 Jahre 400-600 ausgeben ."

Was für ein Bullshit, echt.

Nochmal extra für dich: Ein aktuelles Spiel läuft auch auf einem 5 Jahre alten Rechner auf Konsolengrafik.

Du vergleichst Sachen die man nicht miteinander vergleichen KANN, du willst aktuelle PC-Spiele immer auf High End zocken, bei der Konsole gibst dich aber mit der bereits beim Entwickler beschnittenen Grafik zufrieden??? Der Vergleich ist sinnlos.

Crysis 2 z.B., auf der Konsole läuft das mit NIEDRIGEN Details, das krieg ich auch auf einem 5 Jahre alten Rechner hin (GeForce 8800GT), und dann hab ich trotzdem noch Texturenfilter und Kantenglättung.

Kapiert doch mal einfach dass man beim PC die Grafik runterstellen KANN wenn er zualt ist, bei der Konsole kann ich das nicht, da hab ich vornerein eine runtergeschraubte Grafik und keine HighEnd Grafik wies mit einem 2-3 Jahre alten PC noch problemlos möglich ist!

Kaufst du dir jedes Jahr das neue Modell deines Autos oder deines Fernsehers um mit der aktuellen Technik mithalten zu können???

Wieso denn nicht, forderst doch beim PC auch?

Mein PC ist 4 Jahre alt und stellt Crysis bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen locker flüssig dar (30FPS, wie ander Konsole), dabei hab ich aber BESSERE Grafik als jede Konsole auf dieser Welt es derzeit bieten könnte, also ist das ein klarer Vorteil für mich.

Diese Aufrüsttheorie ist deshalb unter keinen Umständen haltbar, niemand setzt euch eine Pistole in den Nacken und sagt nach einem Jahr "Kauf dir neue Komponenten!".


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

Nö, eben nicht. 

Die meisten haben einen billigen Officerechner, oder ein Notebook.
Nur zocken kann man auf den Teilen eben nicht.


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Na also, gibsts ja selbst zu.

Ich hab für 600€ einen Gaming-Rechner und Spiele aktuelle Spiele in der derzeit bestmöglichen Grafik. Der PC hält mir mindestens 5 Jahre, nach und nach kann man auch die Grafik etwas runterdrehen, wies bei Konsolenspielen auch gemacht wird. Außerdem hab ich bequem alles in einem Gerät.

Klaus kauft sich eine Konsole für 300€ (die Kosten bei Release doch eh viel mehr???) und einen ganz billigen OfficeRechner für 300€. Macht schonmal 600€!

Nun hat er eine Konsole, muss zusätzlich immer die teureren Spiele kaufen und sich mit der mäßigen Grafik zufrieden geben, Mods fallen auch flach. 

Da hört sich Variante 1 wesentlich sinnvoller und klüger an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

> Ich hab für 600€ einen Gaming-Rechner und Spiele aktuelle Spiele in der derzeit *bestmöglichen* Grafik.


In 640x480?
Das hast du jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint.

Bei Konsolen wird die Grafik mit der Zeit besser, da die Hardware am Anfang nicht optimal ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Was soll der Spam?

Nochmal extra für dich, ich Spiele Crysis 2 flüssig auf höchsten Grafik-Einstellungen, du MUSSTS auf deiner Konsole auf niedrigen Einstellungen spielen und hast auch nicht Wahl.

Sagt doch alles, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

Nö, eben nicht. 

Du zockst Crysis auf FullHD mit allen Mods flüssig mit einem 600€ PC??


----------



## muertel (6. März 2011)

Genau, man stelle sich vor die Grafik ist nicht so überkrass wie am PC!!!!11111


Dafür verzichtet man als überzeugter PCler auch auch Killzone, Gears of War, God of War, Heavy Rain, Uncharted, Halo, GT5, Forza, Resistance, Read Dead Redemption und noch viele mehr - da bezeichnet man Spielen als sein Hobby aber NUR WENN DIE GRAFIK GEIL IST!!! Dass die ganzen hier genannten Games einfach unglaublich viel Spass machen kann man getrost igonieren - da spielt man lieber wieder Crysis aus dem Jahre 2007 - hat die bessere Grafik wie diese Spiele hier und ist soviel älter!!! Krass wie da die Sonnenstrahlen durch die Palmen kommen 


Sorry, aber merkst du denn wie lächerlich das ist? Zu deiner Information, ich habe beides, Konsole und PC - und beides ist super!! Wenn man nur Strategiespiele spielt oder MMORPG ist der PC klar besser (aber nur da es diese Genres auf Konsole praktisch nicht gibt!)... wenn man aber sein Hobby "GAMES" auskosten möchte führt kein Weg daran vorbei, sich mindestens auch eine Konsole anzuschaffen!

Das Grafikarguemnt ist sowas von daneben - und nochmals, zum mitschreiben: Ein E6600+X1900XT kann Battlefield Bad Company eben nicht flüssig darstellen - auch wenn man es so low stellt wie nur irgendwie möglich (und das schaut dann im Vergleich zur Konsole schon extrem mies aus!).


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nö, eben nicht.
> 
> Du zockst Crysis auf FullHD mit allen Mods flüssig mit einem 600€ PC??


 
Crysis?

ich schrieb Crysis 2, Crysis 1 kann man nicht zählen, schließlich gabs das nicht für Konsole und hat außerdem immernoch eine bessere Grafik die die Konsolen auch Anno 2011 nicht darstellen können.

"wenn man aber sein Hobby "GAMES" auskosten möchte führt kein Weg daran vorbei"


Wenn man sein HOBBY Games auskosten möchte, kommt man um Mods und somit um den PC nicht herum.

Die Games die du genannt hast sind Mainstream-Schrott.

Z.B. GT5, sterile Grafik, enttäuschendes Spiel, natürlich von Sony gepust wie sau um die Kinderchen zum vorbestellen zu ermutigen.
Ein gemoddetes NFS Shift kann hier weitaus mehr bieten, natürlich auch Grafikmäßig.



"Ein E6600+X1900XT kann Battlefield Bad Company eben nicht flüssig  darstellen - auch wenn man es so low stellt wie nur irgendwie möglich  (und das schaut dann im Vergleich zur Konsole schon extrem mies aus!)."

Eine PS3 kann Crysis 2 einfach nicht flüssig darstellen, da sie zu alt ist, deshalb haben die Entwickler die Grafik auf niedrig- höchstens mittel gedreht (siehe Interview auf der Main), das sieht im Vergleich zu meinem PC der es in den höchsten Einstellungen abspielen kann dann schon sehr armselig aus.


----------



## muertel (6. März 2011)

Mainstream - Schrott?? Heavy Rain 

Die ganzen genannten Games haben auch "nur" eine Durchschnittswertung von 90% ^^ Und am PC werden natürlich nur Indy-Games gespielt bzw. Games mit künstlerischem Anspruch! 


Sterile Grafik - enttäuschendes Spiel bei GT5    Sag mal, denkst du eigentlich auch nach bevor du postest? Und genau deshalb ist das Spiel schlecht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Du hast gesagt, dass du Spiele in bestmöglicher Grafik zockst, also wollte ich wissen, ob das bei Crysis auch der Fall ist. 
Dann warten wir mal ab, wie es deinem PC mit Crysis 2 + Mods auf FullHD geht.

Du zockst doch auf FullHD, oder?
Sonst wären deine Aussagen doch etwas sinnfrei.


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

Wir sollten uns nicht auf einzelne Games die Konsolenexklusiv sind, fixieren, schließlich gibt es auch genug gute Spiele die es nicht für die Konsolen gibt.

"Dann warten wir mal ab, wie es deinem PC mit Crysis 2 + Mods auf FullHD geht."

Hab ich doch schon gesagtm es läuft flüssig. Ein guter Mod verschlechtert die FPS nicht.

Aber wieso interessiert dich das? Spiel dein Crysis 2 auf niedrigen Einstellungen und nicht-Full-HD und lass mich


----------



## muertel (6. März 2011)

Wir fixieren uns auf gar nichts, Fakt ist nur dass es für mich (!!) als SPIELER schlicht für den PC nicht genug interessante Games gibt!! Nur auf Konsole auch nicht, also hab ich beides!

Wenn nun Asus eine Konsole ankündigen würde, wäre mir das relativ egal - wenn es dann aber für das Teil genug coole Spiele gibt, dass ich Stundenlang damit Spass haben werde dann hole ich mir so ein Ding!

Nur wei DU mit den Konsolen nix anfangen kannst, sind sie noch lange nich überflüssig! Und das Grafikargument zieht mal überhaupt nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Also bist du der Meinung, dass dein PC Crysis 2 auf FullHD mit den höchsten Einstellungen packt?

BTW, ich spiele so etwas nicht.


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2011)

> @720p@30Fps@min. Konsolendetails:
> 
> 8800GT ->65€
> Board AM2+ ->50€
> ...



Ich denke, dass geht noch deutlich billiger...

1) Die GraKa ist veraltet; ich würde etwa auf eine HD 5570 (ab ~47€) oder eine GT 430 (ab ~50€) setzen; nochmal ein paar € gespart bei immernoch ausreichender Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch und einem moderneren Design

2) Der CPU ist überdimensioniert; ein Athlon II X2 tut es in den allermeisten Spielen auch (außer in denen, die am schlechtesten portiert wurden); 40€ weniger

3) Wer heute noch auf AM2+ setzt ist dumm; was man vielleicht beim MB spart zahlt man beim teureren (und gleichzeitig langsameren) RAM doppelt zurück... ein für niedrige Ansprüche ausreichendes AM3 Board gibts ebenfalls bereits für unter 50€; 4GiB DDR3 gibts für unter 35€; unterm Strich also etwa 55€ weniger für Board und RAM

4) Auch beim Netzteil könnte man in dieser Leistungsklasse durchaus noch 10€ sparen ohne dass es sich später rächt...
_____

Unterm Strich sollte bereits für ~350€ oder noch weniger ein Konsolenequivalentes System machbar sein, für knapp 400€ mit Blu-Ray

Wenn der neue AMD Liano in ein paar Monaten herauskommt braucht man wohl nichtmal mehr eine dezitierte GraKa um mit den Konsolen mithalten zu können und man sollte ein Konsolenequivalentes System für unter 300€ realisieren können



> Steam mit unschlagbaren Preisen?
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 kostet in Steam nach über einem Jahr immer noch genau 59,99€
> Und das soll ein gutes Angebot sein?
> MW2 bekommt man überall für 20€ nachgeschmissen....



Niemand hat behauptet, dass die Preise _immer_ unschlagbar sind...



> Und DX 9 ist überhaupt nicht veraltet. Sehr viele Games benutzen DX9 unter anderem CoD.



Warum wohl wird bei vielen Spielen, auch solchen, die versuchen mit ihrer guten Grafik zu punkten, immernoch auf DX9 gesetzt?

Wegen den Konsolen!

Die Konsolen (zumindestens die XBox 360) haben eben nur DX9 (die PS 3 hat theoretisch kein DX, in der Praxis ist sie aber doch an die Beschränkungen von DX9 gefesselt)

Daher gibt es von Crossplattformspielen immer eine DX9 Version

Der traurige Höhepunkt dieser Entwicklung sind Spiele wie Crysis 2: DX9 aber eine DX10 Karte als Mindestanforderung...

Die Vorteile von DX 10/11 sind zahlreich und unabstreitbar; das bei neueren Spielen, zumindestens solchen mit realistischer Grafik nicht von Grundauf auf die modernere Schnittstelle gesetzt wird liegt mittlerweile praktisch ausschließlich an den Konsolen



> Also für 100€ Gehäuse, HD, Laufwerk, Tastatur, Maus und Gamepad?



Wieso nicht?

500GB HDD: 30€

XBox 360 Controller: 30€

Bleiben noch 40€ für Tastatur und Maus, was sich bequem ausgehen sollte, selbst wenn man für den Einsatz am TV auf kabellose Modelle setzen will



> 3. Zeig mir mal einen PC vom Jahre 2006 der 400€ gekostet hat und BO damit auf hohen Details spielbar ist .



Zeig mir eine Konsole, die das kann...



> 4.Man muss beim Pc alle 2 Jahre immer MIndestens (!) 150 € für GraKa, alle 4 Jahre 150 € für CPU und alle 5 Jahre 50-100 für ein neues Mainboard geben um PC Games auf guter Grafik spielen zu können . Dies trifft natürlich nicht immer zu z.B wurde das AM3 Board 2009 eingeführt und jetzt, zwei Jahre Spaeter kommt AM3+ Bei der Konsole muss man ca. Alle 7 Jahre 400-600 ausgeben .



In guter Grafik... weit besserer Grafik, als sie auf der Konsole möglich wäre... wenn man diese Ansprüche hat ist die Konsole sowieso keine Alternative


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

> Wieso nicht?
> 
> 500GB HDD: 30€
> 
> ...


Dann bleiben nur noch OS, Gehäuse und BR-Laufwerk.
Natürlich kann man sich alle Spiele runter laden, aber irgendwie muß man das OS ja rauf kriegen.


----------



## MehmetB (6. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> Und das Grafikargument zieht mal überhaupt nicht


 
Das ist mal wieder typisch.

Es sind IMMER die Konsoleros die immer rumheulen dass eine Grafikkarte nach einem Jahr ja angeblich schon wieder veraltet ist und man aufrüsten müsse um aktuelle Games in den höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen (was so Quatsch ist), aber wenn man dann auf die Grafik der PS3, Stand Ende 2006, zu sprechen kommt, dann heißt es immer "Grafik ist unwichtig!!!!".


----------



## Sibig (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und, du musst dir irgendwann wieder eine neue Konsole kaufen, um aktuelle Spiele spielen zu können.
> 
> Und zum Thema Kosten vom PC, ist doch völlig egal, die meisten Konsolenspieler haben doch sowieso einen extra PC zuhause!!!
> 
> ...


 
Du sagst das du Crysis 2 auf deinem 5 Jahre Rechner flüssig spielen kannst, mit einer GraKa die erst seit 4 Jahren draußen ist . Aufgerüstet ? 

Wenn der PC zu alt ist MUSS man die Grafik runterschrauben, weil niemand mit Laggs gerne spielt 

Du hast recht, man hat high end Grafik mit einem 2-3 Jahre alten PC, solange dieser als es noch neu war 1000 Euro gekostet hat 

Hab ich jemals behauptet das man sich jedes Jahr ein neues pc kaufen soll ? Ich sagte KOMPONENTEN ! Lesen hilft !!!! 

Du kannst mit deinem 4 Jahre  Rechner Crysis auf hohen Details spielen ?
Dann kannst du mir aber nicht sagen das es damals 600 Euro gekostet hat . Oder du definierst hoch mit settings wie 640x480, AA ;AF aus , texturdetails Etc mid


----------



## we3dm4n (7. März 2011)

Der zusammengeschusterte PC hat nur einen ganz blöden Nachteil - die Größe einer Konsole erreicht er nie...tja, bleibt wohl der graue, große, laute Kasten.


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Was ein Bullshit.

Wer sich ein bisschen mit PC's auskennt, der weiss dass es flüsterleise Netzteile und wunderschöne Gehäuse gibt - aufjedenfall schöner als so ein chwarzer hässlicher Klotz á la PS3 

Die Größe ist völlig egal, aber es gibt auch Minifaktor-Gehäuse.

"Du hast recht, man hat high end Grafik mit einem 2-3 Jahre alten PC, solange dieser als es noch neu war 1000 Euro gekostet hat "

Quatsch.

Und selbst wenn nicht, es ist VÖLLIG unerheblich, da man so eine Grafik auf den Konsolen überhaupt nicht zu sehen bekommt, bei der PS3 wird auch die Grafik zurückgedreht ohne Ende, oder wieso denkst du läuft Crysis 2 nur auf niedrigen Details auf der Konsole? Weil sie Arsch lahm ist! In 256mb vram passen halt auch keine scharfen Texturen rein, deshalb sind Konsolengames immer so vermatscht.


----------



## Shooter (7. März 2011)

Nö!

Crysis 2 wird auf der Konsole nicht mit ganz niedrigen Details dargestelt!!!
Die Texturen sind alle auf Hoch, nur die Auflösung ist 720P 1280 x 720


----------



## Xrais (7. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Crysis 2 wird auf der Konsole nicht mit ganz niedrigen Details dargestelt!!!
> Die Texturen sind alle auf Hoch, nur die Auflösung ist 720P 1280 x 720


 
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen , dann müßte das ja auf jeden krüppel pc auf max laufen


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Shooter hör mal auf hier rumzuspamen, sonst gibts ne Verwarnung.

Crysis 2: Konsolen laufen nur mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details, PC-Version deutlich mehr Effekte und Tessellation? - crysis 2


@ xrais Crysis 2 läuft aufjedenfall besser als Crysis 1 auf dem gleichen PC bei immer höchsten Einstellungen.

Liegt a) an der CryEngine Optimierung und b) vorallem da dran, dass die Grafik um einiges schlechter ist als noch in Teil 1, oder das ganze Physiksystem z.B., lange nicht so komplex.
Eine Schande was Crytek da abliefert.


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. März 2011)

Irgendwie werden bei diesem Thema gerne Äpfel mit Birnen vermischt. Konsolen sind gut für alle die, die einfach eine Scheibe einlegen wollen und zocken...und das am besten noch auf dem Sofa. Ist garnicht mein Ding. Schon da ich die Steuerung per Controler ablehne, ist mir nicht schnell genug. Dazu Dinge wie Autoaiming, welches mittlerweile auch in PC-Games standardmäßig aktiviert ist (legale Aimbots???). Konsolenspieler mögen daran gewohnt sein, IMHO ist das in einem Skillspiel eher Selbstbeschiß und in der Crysis 2 Demo absoluter Sackstand. (Man achte auf die Killcam in manchen Momenten). Da wunder ich mich über garnichts mehr. 
Ich rüste meinen Rechner nach, wenn er mich nervt und ich die Kohle habe. Bin damit die letzten Jahre immer gut gefahren.
Bei Crysis 2 bleibt die Verkaufsversion abzuwarten. Die ungeplante und schlecht portierte Demo zu beurteilen bringt da nicht viel.
MfG


----------



## Hübie (7. März 2011)

Wie kannst du im Jahre 2006 (2011-5=2006 ) schon eine 8800 GT im Rechner gehabt haben Der Launch war *Ende* 2007. Die großen kamen Ende 2006. Also vor gerade mal 4 einviertel Jahren.

Wir wollen die Kuh mal im Dorf lassen.
Mal überlegen. 2006 hatte ich z.B. einen A64 Singlecore, ne X800XL und 2GB RAM. Darauf soll Assasins Creed und Just Cause 2 flüssig im gleichen Detailgrad wie auf der PS3 laufen? Ich glaube nicht
Wenn ich mir so Killzone 3 anschaue finde ich die Optik schon sehr gelungen


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Was ist daran gelungen?

Die Grafik ist PC-Stand ~ 2006, da sah ja Half-Life 2 fast besser aus.

"Darauf soll Assasins Creed und Just Cause 2 flüssig im gleichen Detailgrad wie auf der PS3 laufen?"

2006 gabs auch schon bessere Rechner.

Aber auf Konsolengrafik, also komplett ohne AntiAliasing und Texturfilter und so mittleren Einstellungen, nur 720P, wird es sicher an die 30FPS gut rankommen.
Ganz am Anfang mag die Konsole wirklich etwas überlegen gewesen sein, aber seit mindestens 2 Jahren ist sie einfach nur veraltet und hinkt Grafiktechnisch massiv hinterher, schau dir doch nur mal das Elend mit Crysis 2 an.


"Konsolen sind gut für alle die, die einfach eine Scheibe einlegen wollen und zocken...und das am besten noch auf dem Sofa. "

Dann sind PCs aber mindestens genauso gut für solche Leute, denn genau das gleiche geht damit auch!

Sogar noch viel bequemer, ich brauch nichtmal ne Disk einlegen, sondern Klicke mein Spiel einfach an und los gehts (Steam/GfwL-Versionen).

Das sind alles so Konsolen-Pseudo-Vorteile, die eigentlich überhaupt garkeine sind, weils am PC genauso geht.

ECHTE Vorteile sind halt z.B. die bessere Grafik, modbarkeit, Steam etc..


----------



## we3dm4n (7. März 2011)

Es gab bessere Rechner, die waren für die meisten unbezahlbar und soviel Geld da rein zu stecken hätte dir rein garnichts gebracht. Man ist immer am besten mit einem Mittelklasse PC bedient, den man dann aufrüstet.

Bulletstorm und Dead Space 2 sehen auf der Box einfach geil aus. AA vermisse ich nicht, weil die Auflösung einfach stimmt und der "Treppeneffekt" so so gut wie verschwindet; dazu kommt dann noch, dass ich nicht 1m von meinem 37" Fernseher weg sitze, sondern so 2.5m - anders ist es auch garnicht gewollt...


ICH kenne mich mit PCs aus und vorallem Hardware, selber Jahre lange PCs zusammengestellt. Nur leider hilft dir das Vorhandensein von Silent-Komponenten wenig, wenn du den 300€ PC in Mini-Formfaktor anstrebst. Das schaffst du mit dem Budget einfach nicht, das wirst du wohl auch langsam gemerkt haben und deshalb versucht du aktiv davon abzulenken...lächerlich 

WENN du den PC besser darstellen willst, musst du auch ALLE Faktoren beachten. Die Größe gehört nunmal auch dazu und das in Verbindung mit NUR einem weiteren Faktor (Preis) macht die Sache schon unmöglich einen gleichwertigen PC mit ähnlichem Budget zu bauen.



Komm doch bitte endlich aus deiner Scheinwelt in die Wirklichkeit und realisier mal endlich, was du hier teilweise für einen Blödsinn von dir gibst. Ich sage es dir hiermit nochmal und zahlreiche andere User habe es vor mir auch getan.


- Steam ist definitiv kein Vorteil. Also ich früher 1.6 und CS:S gespielt habe gab es viel zu oft Steamprobleme; Serverausfälle, Bugs, usw.; von soetwas abhängig zu sein ist ganz und gar kein Vorteil
- bessere Grafik nur, wenn du einen potenten PC hast, mit der Konsole musst du dir darüber keine Gedanken machen - Spiel rein und läuft! Schau dir aktuelle Titel an (s. Bulletstorm); u.a. die Weitsicht darin ist einfach nur atemberaubend. Nur zählt das nicht alleine, mir MUSS ein Spiel auch Spaß machen -> Grafik liefert keine Motivation etwas zu Ende zu spielen (s. Crysis 1)
- Wieso soll man etwas modden, wenn es doch so schon läuft und Spaß macht? Doch welch Wunder, es gibt auch Mods für die Konsole...


----------



## Xrais (7. März 2011)

toll und wenn liveoder das psn ma wieder am laggen ist,biste auchgearscht denn dann gibts keine ausweichmöglichkeit


----------



## we3dm4n (7. März 2011)

WO gibt es denn bei Steam eine Ausweichmöglichkeit? Übrigens kannst du genauso offline ohne Live/ PSN spielen,wie mit Steam.

Mir ist in meiner langjährigen Goldmitgliedschaft bei Live kein Ausfall aufgefallen, alles war immer bestens und um einen Lag verursacht durch schlechte Pings oder schlecht angebundene Server muss man sich auch nie Gedanken machen...wie oft habe früher vor dem PC geflucht...


----------



## Xrais (7. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> WO gibt es denn bei Steam eine Ausweichmöglichkeit? Übrigens kannst du genauso offline ohne Live/ PSN spielen,wie mit Steam.
> 
> Mir ist in meiner langjährigen Goldmitgliedschaft bei Live kein Ausfall aufgefallen, alles war immer bestens und um einen Lag verursacht durch schlechte Pings oder schlecht angebundene Server muss man sich auch nie Gedanken machen...wie oft habe früher vor dem PC geflucht...


 

bei den konsolen laufen alle games über live odr psn was den mp angeht


----------



## Hübie (7. März 2011)

Und steam geht offline im Multiplayer?? Manche sind lernresistent ^^


----------



## Shooter (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Shooter hör mal auf hier rumzuspamen, sonst gibts ne Verwarnung.


 
Was willst du eigendlich von mir? 

Ich bin 2 Jahre hier im Forum aktiv und du erst seit 3 Tagen.... und du willst mir sagen das ich nicht rumspammen soll?! 
Was hat mein Beitrag mit rumspammen zu tun? 

Der einzige hier rumspammt bist du mit deinen Hass gegenüber Konsolen. 
Sei doch ehrlich, du bist nur neidisch weil die Konsolen-Community um ein 5 Faches größer ist als die PC Community 

Und komm bitte nicht immer mit deinen langweiligen Argumenten von wegen, " mein PC kann ich auch am TV anschließen" 

Wer stellt bitte schon seinen dicken Rechner vor dem TV und wer hat schon den Platz dazu? 
Außerdem wie möchtest du auf der Couch mit Maus + Tastatur zocken? Funkmaus oder was?! 
Und jetzt komm nicht mit " ich kann auch einen Gamepad anschließen" - Du willst doch nicht etwa einen Shooter mit Gamepad zocken,oder?!


----------



## m3ntozz911 (7. März 2011)

also wenn ich mir ansehe wie viel konsolen spiele kosten und wie viel im monat live kostet dann bleib ich lieber bei meinem pc 
kla, es ist teurer aber ich bräuchte auch so einen pc und als ob ich jetzt 500 euro und 300 für eine konsole+ 500 euro für nen fernseher ausgeb oder 1300€ für einen pc ist dann auch irrelevant... also hol ich mir natürlich einen pc, bessere grafik etc.


----------



## Xrais (7. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Und steam geht offline im Multiplayer?? Manche sind lernresistent ^^


 
und manche sind begriffsstutzig 
wenn steam nicht geht kann ich aber andere mp spiele spiele da nicht alle über steam laufen ,bei konsolen sieht das aber ganz anders aus da es nur live/psn gibt , ich hoffe jetzt haben es auch unsere hoch intellektuellen begriffen


----------



## Hübie (7. März 2011)

Das mit lerresistent bezog sich nicht auf dich - ging aus meinem Post auch nicht herraus, sorry  Ich habe bei PSN jedoch noch nie einen Ausfall erlebt. Aber wenn wäre das natürlich ein Nachteil, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Echt eigenartig wie agressiv manche bei dem Thema werden. Eine Konsole kann schon lange mehr als nur ne Scheibe zum Spielen zu fressen.
Es ist eher ein Enternainment-System mit Spielefunktion. Und das Spiele unter den Konsolen zu leiden haben hat überwiegend die PC-Community zu verantworten.

LG Hübie


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein OS kann man meiner Meinung nach als gegeben annehmen, die meisten werden sowieso eine Windows Lizenz in der Familie haben oder als Student eine für <20€ besorgen können

Ein Gehäuse hat man, man kann es auch selbst basteln oder man kauft ein Asus MB, dessen Karton man als Gehäuse verwenden kann 

Selbst wenn man wirklich ein neues Gehäuse braucht/will gibt es welche unter 20€, gebrauchte bekommt man oft auch geschenkt nachgeworfen, wenn man danach sucht

Und was das Laufwerk betrifft so habe ich ausdrücklich die Kosten eines Blu-Ray Laufwerks extra addiert:



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Unterm Strich sollte bereits für ~350€ oder noch weniger ein Konsolenequivalentes System machbar sein, *für knapp 400€ mit Blu-Ray*



Zum Installieren des Betriebssystems benötigt man kein externes Laufwerk, zumindestens nicht mit einem aktuellen OS und einem MB, dass es erlaubt vom USB zu booten; um das Betriebssystem vom Datenträger auf ein USB Laufwerk zu bekommen kann man irgendeinen anderen PC nutzen (von einem Freund o.Ä.) gegebenenfalls reicht für das installieren des Betriebssystems direkt von einem optischen Datenträger auch ein simples DVD Laufwerk, dass man bereits neu ab ~12€ bekommt oder auch gebraucht besorgen oder ausborgen kann

Daher kann man diese Punkte meiner Meinung nach nur schwer fix dazurechnen

Aber selbst wenn man 12€ für ein Laufwerk und 10€ für die Studentenversion von Windows 7 dazurechnet gehen sich noch locker Maus und Tastatur aus- immernoch sogar kabellos



> Der zusammengeschusterte PC hat nur einen ganz blöden Nachteil - die Größe einer Konsole erreicht er nie...tja, bleibt wohl der graue, große, laute Kasten.



Ein brauchbarer PC kann sehr klein sein; wenn man etwa auf mini-ITX setzt, dazu eine kurze Mittelklasse GraKa, etwa ein GTS 450 mit 19cm Länge mit einem PCIe Riser in Sandwitchbauweise auf das MB "stapelt" und das ganze mit flachen Kühlern wasserkühlt (Ein 140er Radiator, der für das gesamte System ausreichen sollte, kann etwa auf das Sandwitch gepackt werden, Radiatoren können auch etwa hinter dem TV verschwinden)

So kann man einen Mittelklasse PC inklusive spieletauglicher GraKa in der Größe einer Slimkonsole realisieren, der sicherlich auch noch leiser ist; derartige Maßnahmen treiben zwar die Kosten in die Höhe und sind mit einem erheblichen Bastelaufwand verbunden, wenn man darauf Wert legt besteht aber grundsätzlich diese Möglichkeit

Wesentlich einfacher und praktisch ohne höhere Kosten möglich ist es etwa einen PC in eine Schublade eines TV Kastens zu integrieren oder ein kompaktes Gehäuse im HiFi Rack Maßstab zu realisieren


----------



## Deadless (7. März 2011)

Also ein großer Vorteil von Konsolen ist einfach, das man sie nur einmal kaufen muss, und dann kann man mit ihnen so 5 Jahren oder so Spiele kaufen.
Nachteil ist halt, das die meisten Spiele im moment noch in 480p-720p sind, kA ob da viel dran geändert wird, und einfach nur hochskaliert werden.
Beim PC muss man auf einem neuen Stand immer sein, um die Spiele dann auch in besserer Grafik, als auf Konsolen zu zocken ( ansonsten kann man ja gleich eine Konsole kaufen)

Auf dem PC sind die Spiele dann meist in einer besseren Grafik, wenn die Spiele nicht schlampig von Konsolen portiert wurden, weil der größte Spielemarktplatz sind halt Konsolen, liegt wohl an den vielen Raubkopierern beim PC... Außer Onlinespiele natürlich.

Also ich habe alle Konsolen und ein PC... gibt für alle Konsolen jeweils exklusive Titel, die ich haben möchte. 
Habe trotzdem mal für den PC gestimmt, weil der natürlich das wichtigste Teil ist, das am meisten kann. Die Konsolen sind heutzutage nur zum zocken zu gebrauchen, nichtmal mukke kann man mitten in einem game anmachen usw... das ist so bescheuert... Daher PC > all


----------



## Shooter (7. März 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> nichtmal mukke kann man mitten in einem game anmachen usw... das ist so bescheuert... Daher PC > all


 



Natürlich kann man das, mache ich doch auch immer.


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2011)

> Und das Spiele unter den Konsolen zu leiden haben hat überwiegend die PC-Community zu verantworten.



Warum?
Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

Kleine Hilfe: Stichwort Raubkopien 

Die PC-Community ist und war schon immer sehr "eigen". Hier wird immer viel und groß gemeckert, aber Spiele werden nur selten oder zum extrem niedrigen Preis (der den Publisher nichts nutzt) gekauft. Eher ladet man sich die Spiele aus dem Netz oder besorgt sich eine Kopie. Und dann wundert man sich warum kaum ein Publisher mehr groß auf den PC setzt und vorwiegend die Spiele nur noch für die Konsolen gemacht werden. Dabei sind am PC die gleichen Spiele regelmäßig in den Charts wie auf Konsolen - CoD, MoH, BFBC, FIFA, PES usw.

Was zeigt uns das? Der Anteil der echten High-End-PC-Zocker ist sehr gering (max. 4-5%) und jener der Nörgler ziemlich groß.
Beim PC wird als GRÖßTER Vorteil immer die bessere Grafik genannt. Das stimmt auch, aber trotzdem sehen die Spiele auf Konsolen hervorragend aus. Und DAS zählt.
Die beste Grafik der Welt bringt mir nichts wenn ich gerne Sports-Games zocke. FIFA, MLB, NHL, Madden NFL und andere Serien verkaufen sich alleine in den USA mehrere Millionen mal - EINZELN und nicht zusammen wohlgemerkt. Solche Spiele wollen und kaufen die Leute nur auf Konsole, deswegen wurden auch NHL oder Madden NFL am PC eingestellt und bei FIFA gibt es am PC nur die alte Version. Und die Gründe sind offensichtlich: Ein PC kostet eine Menge Geld. Man bekommt zwar günstig einen PC mit Konsolenleistung, aber das macht doch niemand ernsthaft, weil jeder weiss dass das PC-Geschäft sehr schnelllebig ist und gibt dann lieber mehr aus um länger Ruhe zu haben. Und dann kommt wieder der 1000€ PC vs. 300€ Konsole Vergleich auf. Und dann greift der Großteil natürlich lieber zur Konsole, wo man sich auch nicht Gedanken machen muss wegen Hardware-Anforderungen, Treiberproblemen etc. Eine Konsole ist klein/kompakt, leise, praktisch und NUR fürs Spielen gemacht. Kaum jemand schließt den PC an den Fernseher an und spielt dann so, auch wenn es Pads am PC gibt. Entweder weil es einfach nicht praktisch ist oder der PC hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten oder Internet surfen etc. da ist und man nicht ständig hin- und her wechseln will zwischen Desktop und Wohnzimmer-TV.

Wenn dann die neue Konsolengeneration auf den Markt kommt wird sich der Spiele-Verkaufs-Anteil weiter zu den Konsolen verschieben und der PC wird noch unwichtiger werden.


----------



## we3dm4n (7. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ein OS kann man meiner Meinung nach als gegeben annehmen, die meisten werden sowieso eine Windows Lizenz in der Familie haben oder als Student eine für <20€ besorgen können
> 
> Ein Gehäuse hat man, man kann es auch selbst basteln oder man kauft ein Asus MB, dessen Karton man als Gehäuse verwenden kann
> 
> ...


 
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor Lachen 

Kommt nur mit Notlösungen daher, einen Karton als Gehäuse benutzen usw. - wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte?
WENN ihr PC-Nerds hier einen Vergleich anstrebt, dann tut dies auch auf beiderseitig gleichem Niveau.


Ein OS kann und darf man nicht voraussetzen, das gehört zu den Anschaffungskosten DAZU.
Ein Gehäuse (ja, in kleiner Bauform, man möchte doch mit der Konsole konkurrieren oder?) gehört ebenso dazu.
Kühlung, die zudem leise sein soll - meist eine Frage des Geldes. Denn die pösen Konsolenbesitzer haben schließlich schon ihr leises Kraftpaket in schöner Optik neben dem Fernseher.
Wenn du auf m-ITX setzt (da musst du, denn sonst kannst du einen kleinen PC vergessen)  ist das direkt wieder eine Frage des Geldes, denn die kleinen Boards mit Power kosten wieder einiges. Mit 300€ (und soviel kostet noch nichtmal eine aktuelle Konsole SAMT Controller) kommst du da einfach nicht hin.

Für 300€ kann ich noch schön bei der Xbox 360 zum Kinect Bundle greifen.



Viel Spaß beim Komponententausch oder der Komponentenreinigung, wenn du deinen PC in einer Schublade hast - nimmst dann natürlich auch immer deinen TV-Tisch mit zu Freunden um mit ihnen zusammen spielen zu können, ne?
- Ach, ich vergass. Splitscreen ist beim PC ohne viel wenn und aber ja leider nicht mölich ... so ein Pech.




Nur nochmal als Randinfo: Ich habe Konsole und PC. Die potente Hardware ruht in einem Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse und ist an einem 22" Monitor von Samsung. Zum Arbeiten und gelegentlichen Zocken einfach super. Die Konsole ist jedoch neben meinem FullHD TV und da setze ich mich dann einfach schön gemütlich auf meine Couch und zocke zb. wie jetzt ein bissl Bulletstorm.

So einfach ist das mit dem PC leider nicht zu machen...



Und noch was zu der aktuell weitaus leistungsfähigeren PC-Hardware: Die bekommt man auch nur leise und kühl, wenn man entweder auf eine Wakü (wieder diese Preisfrage ) oder extra überteuerte Luftkühlung setzt die von dem Größenverhältnis ihres gleichen sucht...


----------



## Primer (7. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Der zusammengeschusterte PC hat nur einen ganz blöden Nachteil - die Größe einer Konsole erreicht er nie...tja, bleibt wohl der graue, große, laute Kasten.



Ich zittere mal von etwas weiter hinten, kommt im Kern aber aufs selbe....die ur Xbox 360 (indirekt) als "leise" zu bezeichnen ist ja mal lächerlich, die PS3 ist zwar von der Kühlung her angenehmer, aber das LW nervt trotzdem, gerade bei den Zugriffen. Das macht ein Luftgekühlter Midi(1-2 Gehäuselüfter) merklich besser, is ja auch klar, da mehr Platz nun mal für bessere Abwärme sorgt, zaubern können die Konsolen auch nicht. Klein ist also nicht zwangsläufig besser und das dieses Kühlsystem auch mal nach hinten losgehen kann zeigt der ROD.
Zweites...der begriff "schön" wird zwar von jedem anders definiert, aber auch die billigsten PC Gehäuse sind nicht ausschließlich weiß/grau, zumal die Konsolen auch nicht mit schönen Hifi-Komponenten mithalten können, wirklich "schick" sieht eigentlich nur die alte PS3 mit ihrem Klavierlack aus. Ist alles sehr subjektiv und nur schwer als wirkliches Argument zu werten.



Fadi schrieb:


> Also für 100€ Gehäuse, HD, Laufwerk, Tastatur, Maus und Gamepad?
> Die Grafik muß ja immer das Beste vom Besten sein, aber die Hardware darf ruhig beschissen aussehen.
> Ach ja, du hast das OS vergessenl.
> 
> ...



Nun *Superwip* hat mich ja schon ausreichend korrigiert was die Hardware angeht, es bleibt also alles in allem bei schlimmstenfalls 450€ für ein Äquivalentes System...
(bei meinen Rechnungen war im übrigen auch das OS inbegriffen, nur kein BR-LW)

Auch bleibt unter dem Strich immer ein Preisunterschied(Spiele) zwischen PC und Konsole, ja es mag einige Ausnahmen nach Preiscut's geben, aber im Schnitt sind die Spiele 10-15€ günstiger und Supersonderangebote(gerade wer kein NP bezahlen will) gibts bei Steam auch zu genüge.

Was sich aber überhaupt alle am Preis aufgeilen, als ob ein normal-arbeitender Mensch nicht genug für einen guten PC aufbringen könnte oder besser noch, für einen PC+Konsole+TV+Hifi. Es gibt Hobbys die ungleich mehr Geld verschlingen. Wer übern Daumen 10 Vollpreisler im Jahr kauf, kommt auch auf seine 500€ pro Jahr und da beschwert ihr euch über nen bissl unterschied bei der Anschaffung, die ja auch einen Vorteil mit sich bringt?

Achja dann gabs doch hier auch noch(wieder) einen der mit diesem Exklusive-Games-aufzählen anfängt, auch am PC gibts die zu genüge und letztendlich hängt das alles auch sehr vom Geschmack ab, mich lassen beispielsweise Killzone, GersoW oder CoD völlig kalt, für die anderen notwendigen Games hab ich ja meine PS3(Valkyria Chronicles, Bayonetta, MGS, GT5, HR).


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> - Steam ist definitiv kein Vorteil. Also ich früher 1.6 und CS:S gespielt habe gab es viel zu oft Steamprobleme; Serverausfälle, Bugs, usw.; von soetwas abhängig zu sein ist ganz und gar kein Vorteil
> - bessere Grafik nur, wenn du einen potenten PC hast, mit der Konsole musst du dir darüber keine Gedanken machen - Spiel rein und läuft! Schau dir aktuelle Titel an (s. Bulletstorm); u.a. die Weitsicht darin ist einfach nur atemberaubend. Nur zählt das nicht alleine, mir MUSS ein Spiel auch Spaß machen -> Grafik liefert keine Motivation etwas zu Ende zu spielen (s. Crysis 1)
> - Wieso soll man etwas modden, wenn es doch so schon läuft und Spaß macht? Doch welch Wunder, es gibt auch Mods für die Konsole...


 

Mal wieder alles falsch.

Ich hab Steam seit Jahren, einen Ausfall gibts vielleicht 1-2 mal im Jahr.
Solltest dir vielleicht mal das neue Steam anschauen.

Nochmal, die Konsolen sind mittlerweile so veraltet, da hat mittlerweile sogar jeder neue Medion-Office-Rechner eine bessere Grafik drauf. Um eine bessere Grafik als die Konsolen zu erreichen braucht man keinen potenten PC, nur einen normalen Gaming-Rechner, dies schon für 600€ gibt, und nochmal: PCs hat eh jeder! Bei 720p auf nem großen Fernseher keinen Treppeneffekt? Um Gottes Willen, so gewöhnt man sich an sowas... und die Grafik die du so toll findest an Bulletstorm etc. ist am PC halt nochmal besser.

Wieso man etwas modden soll was schon läuft?
Weil es sau gute Mods gibt, die z.B. die Grafik KOMPLETT umkrempeln können, leider gibts kaum Entwicklerstudios die das schon so ab Werk hinbekommen. Schau dir doch mal Better Shift Visual 1.1 oder sowas an, dann sagst du solche Aussagen garantiert nicht mehr.



"und du willst mir sagen das ich nicht rumspammen soll?!"

Das gibt dir aber nicht das Recht nachweislich falsche Sachen zu posten, so wie du es mit Crysis 2 gemacht hast.


"Also ein großer Vorteil von Konsolen ist einfach, das man sie nur  einmal kaufen muss, und dann kann man mit ihnen so 5 Jahren oder so  Spiele kaufen."

Hallo? In welcher Welt lebt ihr eigentlich? GENAU DAS GLEICHE MACHE ICH MIT MEINEM PC DOCH GENAUSO!

Die angeblichen Pro-Argumente die hier immer für Konsolen gebracht werden, sind einfach nur erbärmlich, da es überhaupt keine sind.

Alleine schon der hirnlose Preisvergleich, ein PC kann viel viel mehr als eine Konsole und einen PC braucht heutzutage jeder, also kann man das nicht 1:1 sehen,
zumal eine NEUE Konsole auch 600€ kostet!!! dass die veraltete PS3 jetzt nur noch 300€ kostet ist ja logisch, wer kauft sich heutzutage noch Hardware mit 256MB Vram, 512MB Ram und einem Single-Core Chip? Nur jemand der absolut keine Ahnung von Hardware hat!


" Zum Arbeiten und gelegentlichen Zocken einfach super. Die Konsole ist  jedoch neben meinem FullHD TV und da setze ich mich dann einfach schön  gemütlich auf meine Couch und zocke zb. wie jetzt ein bissl Bulletstorm.

So einfach ist das mit dem PC leider nicht zu machen..."

Dann schließ ihn doch an den Fernseher an!!!
Einfach en Kabel legen und gut ist!
Wieso schließt du denn nicht deine Konsole an den PC-Bildschirm an???
Solche hirnlosen Vergleiche, echt erbärmlich.


"Ein PC kostet eine Menge Geld."

Nein, wurde hier schon mehrfach widerlegt.

"Kaum jemand schließt den PC an den Fernseher an und spielt dann so"


Natürlich, jeder der etwas nachdenkt und darauf kommt, dass man das nicht nur mit Konsolen machen kann.

Nicht das PC-Geschäft ist schnellebig, sondern das Technikgeschäft, eine PS3 ist genauso veraltet wie ein PC aus diesem Jahr (2005)!

Fifa, nhl etc. ist Mainstreammist, das kauft kaum ein PC-Spieler, da gibts nämlich wesentlich bessere Spiele.


"Das stimmt auch, aber trotzdem sehen die Spiele auf Konsolen hervorragend aus."

Am PC siehts trotzdem immer besser aus, ehrlich gesagt sogar um Welten! Kein Wunder wenn die Konsolenspiele auf Low laufen und am PC auf High / Very High mit schärferen Texturen, Texturfilter und AntiAliasing.

Lest einfach nochmal den Thread, eure Pseudo-Pros wurden schon mehrfach wiederlegt und ihr postet sie trotzdem immer verzweifelt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2011)

Die Konsolen werden ja nicht immer so günstig bleiben. Bald kosten sie wieder 500 - 600 Euro und das PC-Pendant 1000 aufwärts. Ein PC wird immer teurer sein als ne Konsole, aber das macht auch nix, denn dafür kann er auch mehr. 



> Sei doch ehrlich, du bist nur neidisch weil die Konsolen-Community um ein 5 Faches größer ist als die PC Community



Ist sie das? Warum nicht 6 mal grösser oder 5 mal kleiner? Würfel doch 



> Wenn dann die neue Konsolengeneration auf den Markt kommt wird sich der Spiele-Verkaufs-Anteil weiter zu den Konsolen verschieben und der PC wird noch unwichtiger werden.



Oder auch nicht und/oder umgekehrt


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Shooter hör mal auf hier rumzuspamen, sonst gibts ne Verwarnung.


 Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass du kein Mod bist, oder? 
Ach ja, schon mal die Forenregeln bezüglich Blockschrift gelesen?

@Superwip
Ich kann schon verstehen, dass du es gerne kompliziert und umständlich hast, aber behaupte bitte nicht mehr, dass man ja ganz locker die Studentenversion beim OS kaufen kann.
Wir haben zwar viele Studenten, aber so schlimm ist es auch noch nicht, d.h. der Großteil von uns fällt nicht in diese Gruppe und muß den normalen Preis bezahlen.

Auch solltest du nicht irgendwas von Kühlung bei mITX Gehäusen erzählen, wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst. 

An alle PC-Fanboys:
Ihr solltet auch mal daran denken, dass eure Billigzusammenstellungen auch schnell mal alt sind und dann darf man, über kurz oder lang, so ziemlich alles austauschen, d.h. der Preisvorteil ist einfach nicht gegeben.

Ich habe es zwar schon einmal angemerkt, aber ich wiederhole es gerne noch mal.
Der Großteil besitzt PC´s oder Notebooks, auf denen man nicht zocken kann, außer man geht mit den Einstellungen so weit runter, dass euch sogar jeder Wii-Besitzer auslacht.


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Am PC siehts trotzdem immer besser aus, ehrlich gesagt sogar um Welten! Kein Wunder wenn die Konsolenspiele auf Low laufen und am PC auf High / Very High mit schärferen Texturen, Texturfilter und AntiAliasing.


Nein, es sieht eben NICHT um Welten besser aus. Das Bild ist höchstens "sauberer" aufgrund der genannten Filter. Und diesen Nachteil machen die Konsolen mit der Tatsache wett, dass man sowieso immer 2-4m je nach Raum vom HDTV weg sitzt und es somit nicht relevant ist ob eine Textur nun HI-RES ist oder MID-RES da man nicht 30cm vor dem Bildschirm klebt und jeden Pixel umdreht.  Um ein Spiel "um Welten besser" aussehen zu lassen müssten die Entwickler komplett neue Engines erstellen - und genau das wird erst zur neuen Konsolengeneration der Fall sein, da dann der Markt groß genug ist um eine Entwicklung neuer Engines zu rechtfertigen. Crytek hat mit Crysis versucht ein PC-exklusives Spiel zu machen und es auf aktuellste High-End-Hardware auszulegen. Ergebnis: Verlustgeschäft -> Einsicht -> High-End-Markt zu klein -> Multientwicklung für PC+Konsole



MehmetB schrieb:


> Lest einfach nochmal den Thread, eure Pseudo-Pros wurden schon mehrfach wiederlegt und ihr postet sie trotzdem immer verzweifelt.


Sorry aber der Einzige hier der total verzweifelt wirkt bist DU. 
Hast sogar extra eine Signatur gemacht um den anderen zu "zeigen" wie schlecht doch Konsolen nicht sind. 
Es soll doch bitte jeder auf dem System spielen auf dem man am meisten Spaß hat. Du kommst immer mit "veraltet" und "schlechte Grafik" und denkst aber nicht nach warum die Leute Konsolen kaufen. Wo bekomme ich denn am PC ein Metal Gear Solid 4, Uncharted 1+2+3, WipeOut HD, Killzone 2+3, Resistance 1+2+3, Heavy Rain, Gran Turismo 5, NHL, Madden, MLB The Show uvm.? DIR müssen solche Spiele ja nicht gefallen, aber den meisten Menschen gefallen sie eben so gut dass die PS3 nun bereits 50 Millionen mal (!) weltweit verkauft wurde. Ich persönlich kann z.B. mit RTS und beinharten Simulationen nichts anfangen, den typischen PC-Genres, weil ich arbeitstätig bin und von Mo-Fr ins Büro muss. Da setze ich mich am Abend oder am Wochenende nicht hin und lerne 168 verschiedene Tasteneingaben etc. sondern will einfach Spaß haben und unterhalten werden. Das heisst nicht dass ich dumm bin (sonst würde ich kaum viel Geld verdienen) sondern dass ich in der Arbeit genug gefordert werde und dann nicht noch ein 200 seitiges Handbuch einer PC-Simulation auswendig lernen will.


----------



## muertel (7. März 2011)

Die meisten hier (nicht alle!) schliessen halt von den Forenusern auf die restliche Welt - vergessen aber, dass hier die Freaks anzutreffen sind!


Welche Exklusivtitel gab es denn in letzter Zeit für PC???? Ich brauche DRINGEND (!!!) mal wieder neue Games, der PC staubt sonst (bis auf gelegentliche Runde BFBC2) nur vor sich hin! Also, bitte Pc-exlusive Games aufzählen (und bitte auch solche, die einen Gaming-PC verlangen und die ich nicht aufn iMac oder Netbook zocken kann)!


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. März 2011)

Man, ich muß mich beim Themenstarter bedanken. Ist eine göttliche Diskussion. Fast wie in meinem Bekanntenkreis, nur aggressiver halt.
MfG


----------



## Primer (7. März 2011)

@muertel
(bezog sich wohl auf mich)
RTS, Adventure, MMORPG....google halt, ich bin momentan zB von Cities in Motion recht angetan.



Fadi schrieb:


> An alle PC-Fanboys:
> Ihr solltet auch mal daran denken, dass eure Billigzusammenstellungen auch schnell mal alt sind und dann darf man, über kurz oder lang, so ziemlich alles austauschen, d.h. der Preisvorteil ist einfach nicht gegeben.


...nun so wie es momentan aussieht, müsste das System erneut werden, wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen. Mein Gott die Konsolen können auch nicht zaubern, zwar kann man für diese besser Optimieren (deswegen reicht auch keine Serie 7-GPU, sondern es muss was zwischen Serie 7 und 8 her) aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2011)

> Crytek hat mit Crysis versucht ein PC-exklusives Spiel zu machen und es auf aktuellste High-End-Hardware auszulegen. Ergebnis: Verlustgeschäft -> Einsicht -> High-End-Markt zu klein -> Multientwicklung für PC+Konsole



Hast du ne Quelle dafür, dass Crysis ein Verlustgeschäft war. Crysis hat 16 Mio gekostet und sich mindestens 3 Mio mal zum Vollpreis verkauft. Vielleicht 20 Euro bekommt Crytek von jedem verkaufen Spiel. Rechne mal. 



> Welche Exklusivtitel gab es denn in letzter Zeit für PC???? Ich brauche DRINGEND (!!!) mal wieder neue Games, der PC staubt sonst (bis auf gelegentliche Runde BFBC2) nur vor sich hin! Also, bitte Pc-exlusive Games aufzählen (und bitte auch solche, die einen Gaming-PC verlangen und die ich nicht aufn iMac oder Netbook zocken kann)!



Bei mir wars genau umgekehrt. Die Xbox360 war der Staubfänger. Na, hab ich ja schon gesagt. Hab übrigens in letzter Zeit Amnesia, Lost Horizon, Black Mirror 3 und Starcraft 2 gespielt.


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2011)

Also ich gehe mal stark davon aus das ,man mit Crysis Miese gemacht hat...





> Crysis hat 16 Mio gekostet und sich mindestens 3 Mio mal zum Vollpreis verkauft. Vielleicht 20 Euro bekommt Crytek von jedem verkaufen Spiel. Rechne mal.



Das ist Quatsch.... also dieser Hype mit Werbung u.s.w. hat sicher nochmal 16 Mio. gekostet.... und wie schnell gab es das Game reduziert...

Glaubt mir mal das sowohl PC als auch die Konsole gerade davon leben das das eine vorteile hat die das andere nicht hat. Sind wir mal vernünftig: Als reine Spielemaschinen,wirklich rein von der Vernunft her,ist die Konsole die bessere Maschine.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder alles falsch.
> 
> Ich hab Steam seit Jahren, einen Ausfall gibts vielleicht 1-2 mal im Jahr.
> Solltest dir vielleicht mal das neue Steam anschauen.
> ...



Steam ? 

Vac ist schei!e
Steampreise sind schei!e
Steamserver sind schei!e
Steams Marktpolitik ist schei!e
Steams Support ist schei!e
Steams Webbrowser ist schei!e
 Soviel zu steam ....

60€ für MW2 dauernd Server Ausfälle schlechte Download raten.
Zusammenkopierte support antworten ?!


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2011)

orca26 



> Das ist Quatsch.... also dieser Hype mit Werbung u.s.w. hat sicher nochmal 16 Mio. gekostet.... und wie schnell gab es das Game reduziert...



Der Preis war für ein PC-Spiel relativ lange oben (wie auch der für CoD 4), das weis ich noch. Selbst wenn wir noch 16 Mio für Werbung draufschlagen (wobei das Spekulation ist) sinds immernoch min. 30 Mio. Euro Gewinn. Crytek hat sich ca ein Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung von Crysis auch massiv vergrössert. Aus 100 Leuten sind mittlerweile 600 geworden und aus einem Studio Fünf!


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

@ Split99999

hier habe ich eine News dazu: News: Crytek - Keine PC-Exklusivität mehr wegen Raubkopien - PC, Xbox 360

"die das Frankfurter Entwicklerteam unter *starken finanziellen Druck* setzen würde."

Ich bin mir sehr sicher irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass Yerli gesagt hat dass Crysis insgesamt sogar ein leichtes Verlustgeschäft war, vielleicht finde ich die News noch.
Wie man auch in der News lesen kann, verkaufen sich halt Konsolenspiele dieser Art 4-5 mal besser als am PC, was einen dementsprechenden Umsatz ergibt im Vergleich. Außerdem darf man nicht den puren Spielepreis (40-50€) hernehmen und mit den Verkaufszahlen multiplizieren. Vom Vollpreis bekommt Crytek am Ende nur wenig raus, da stecken zig andere Kosten und Subventionen drin die noch abgedeckt werden müssen. Und wenn man dann noch die Werbekosten und Entwicklungskosten dazu rechnet kann man sich ausmalen warum Crysis die Firma unter "starken finanziellen Druck" setzte.


----------



## Sibig (7. März 2011)

Mehmet wie lange willst du noch mit der Nummer Steam is besser und "Man kriegt für 600 € einen guten Medion PC" o ä kommen ?

Den muss man aufrüsten nach MINDESTENS 2 Jahren oder man spielt halt nach 2 Jahren mit einer Grafik die für eine 6 Jahre alte Konsole üblich ist 

Wenn man nicht nach 2 Jahren aufrüsten will MUSS man sich einen PC für 1000 holen und das ist der 3 fache Preis einer xBox / PS3 . 

Und wie bequem soll es sein mit Tastatur und Maus auf dem Sofa ? Sorry aber bei deiner Dickköpfigkeit könnte ich mir vorstellen, da du dies tust nur um uns zu beweisen das es geht .

Die PS3 hat 1 echten Kern aber dafür 7 oder 8 programmierte 

Ich gebe zu Steam ist der Hamma bei den Preisen Vorallem an Weinachten (BFBC2 13 Euro , L4D2  5 €  )

Aber die Leistung die man braucht um Spiele nach 6 jahren spielbar zu spielen kostet sicherlich mehr als 1000 Euro


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2011)

Eigentlich ist mir die Diskussion hier viel zu Anstrengend, aber auf den letzten Seiten wurde mehrmals geschrieben die XBOX360 ist leiser wie ein günstiger Spiele PC. Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film. 
Was habt ihr denn für Rechner am laufen? Die XBox360 ist doch die reinste Zumutung was Lautstärke angeht. Da bekommt man doch jeden Billig PC mit wenig Aufwand und geringen Kosten leiser...


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

> Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor Lachen
> 
> Kommt nur mit Notlösungen daher, einen Karton als Gehäuse benutzen usw. - wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte?
> WENN ihr PC-Nerds hier einen Vergleich anstrebt, dann tut dies auch auf beiderseitig gleichem Niveau.



Ja, ein Karton als Gehäuse _wäre_ eine Notlösung- sollte aber nicht nötig sein

Aber wenn du so kommst komme ich mit dem Killerargument "Funktionsumfang"



> Ein OS kann und darf man nicht voraussetzen, das gehört zu den Anschaffungskosten DAZU



Wie gesagt: jeder braucht sowieso einen PC, daher sollte auch jeder ein OS haben; da sehr viele Windows auch (viel) billiger bekommen (Studentenrabatt oder über ihre Arbeit) ist das ein absolut unkalkulierbarer Faktor



> Ein Gehäuse (ja, in kleiner Bauform, man möchte doch mit der Konsole konkurrieren oder?) gehört ebenso dazu.



Nein. Ein PC benötigt kein Gehäuse um zu funktionieren; abgesehen davon ist auch ein Gehäuse ein preislich absolut unkalkulierbarer Faktor; wenn jemand keinen Wert auf das Gehäuse legt kann er gratis oder zumindestens sehr günstig an eines herankommen, wenn jemand viel Wert darauf legt kann er eines basteln

Auch Slim- ITX Gehäuse in Konsolengröße fangen Preislich um 20€ an... auch hier kann man, wenn man es darauf anlegt sicher oft eines irgendwo kostenlos gebraucht abstauben

Der Nachteil bei Gehäusen, die in ihrer Größe mit den Slim Konsolen vergleichbar sind ist die fehlende Möglichkeit eine dezitierte GraKa zu integrieren; hier hilft nur eine Bastellösung mit einem MB-GraKa Sandwitch via PCIe Riserkarte; wie viel das kostet lässt sich schwer beziffern, hängt freilich von der Umsetzung ab... wenn man bei einer LuKü bleibt und versucht mit allem Mitteln zu sparen kann man vielleicht unter 50€ wegkommen (inkl. PCIe Riser), aber wenn man solch aufwendige Lösungsansätze anstrebt wird das Geld in der Regel sowieso nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen...

Ich verstehe auch wirklich nicht, was das Problem dabei ist einen herkömmlichen Mini- Tower neben dem TV aufzustellen; wenn man das Ding ein gebrauchtes Relikt aus den 1990ern ist, das man gratis irgendwo abgestaubt hat kann man es ja leicht mit einer Lackspraydose aus dem Baumarkt für <5€ verschönern, wenn man Wert darauf legt...



> Wenn du auf m-ITX setzt (da musst du, denn sonst kannst du einen kleinen PC vergessen) ist das direkt wieder eine Frage des Geldes, denn die kleinen Boards mit Power kosten wieder einiges.



Na ja, ab 70€ ist man auch hier dabei...



> Mit 300€ (und soviel kostet noch nichtmal eine aktuelle Konsole SAMT Controller) kommst du da einfach nicht hin.



Hab ich das behauptet? Ich sagte 350€...

Wenn ein vergleichbarer PC auch 50€ mehr kostet so profitiert man aber auf jeden Fall von diesen Mehrkosten; man kann einen PC etwa flexibel erweitern und aufrüsten- und ich rede hier jetzt garnicht unbedingt von leistungsbezogenen Aufrüstungen, sondern eher, bezogen auf den Heimkinobereich, etwa von einer TV Karte

Aber es ist nurnoch eine Frage von Monaten, bis der PC hier einen Sprung nach vorne macht und die 300€ Schallmauer knackt: der AMD Liano sollte mit seiner IGP locker Konsolenequivalente Grafik liefern, damit kann man die GraKa in der Konfig einsparen; viel teuer als 100€ werden die billigesten Modelle auch sicher nicht sein, es gibt ja starke Konkurrenz durch Sandy Bridge Dual Core...



> Viel Spaß beim Komponententausch oder der Komponentenreinigung, wenn du deinen PC in einer Schublade hast



Schon schwer, die Lade aufmachen...

Auch eine Konsole will gereinigt werden, sonst zeigt sie früher oder später (meist erst nach ablauf der Garantie, zumindestens bei den neueren Versionen) den Roten Ring oder gelben Punkt... zumindestens solange man nicht in einem Reinraum oder einer Kältekammer lebt...



> nimmst dann natürlich auch immer deinen TV-Tisch mit zu Freunden um mit ihnen zusammen spielen zu können, ne?



Wozu den Tisch mitnehmen? wenn man das ganze mit Hirn umsetzt reicht die Lade völlig aus...



> Die Konsole ist jedoch neben meinem FullHD TV und da setze ich mich dann einfach schön gemütlich auf meine Couch und zocke zb. wie jetzt ein bissl Bulletstorm.
> 
> So einfach ist das mit dem PC leider nicht zu machen...



Äh... doch?

Oder sitzt das Problem da auf der Couch?



> Und noch was zu der aktuell weitaus leistungsfähigeren PC-Hardware: Die bekommt man auch nur leise und kühl, wenn man entweder auf eine Wakü (wieder diese Preisfrage ) oder extra überteuerte Luftkühlung setzt die von dem Größenverhältnis ihres gleichen sucht...



Wenn du schon so gerne mit den Konsolen vergleichst...

Mit Ausnahme der neuesten Slim Versionen sind die Konsolen alles andere als leise...

Und kühl sind sie auch nicht... das interressiert dort aber auch niemanden, zumindestens solange sie den Ablauf der Garantiezeit überleben...



> Ich kann schon verstehen, dass du es gerne kompliziert und umständlich hast, aber behaupte bitte nicht mehr, dass man ja ganz locker die Studentenversion beim OS kaufen kann.
> Wir haben zwar viele Studenten, aber so schlimm ist es auch noch nicht, d.h. der Großteil von uns fällt nicht in diese Gruppe und muß den normalen Preis bezahlen.



Wenn man keine Studentenversion bekommt hat man oft in der Familie eine Family Lizenz oder bekommt es über die Arbeit billiger; diese vielen Möglichkeiten Windows kostenlos oder zumindestens sehr billig zu erwerben machen es unmöglich den Preis pauschal festzulegen



> Auch solltest du nicht irgendwas von Kühlung bei mITX Gehäusen erzählen, wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst.



Wo kenn ich mich nicht aus!? das solltest du schon etwas genauer erläutern...



> Ihr solltet auch mal daran denken, dass eure Billigzusammenstellungen auch schnell mal alt sind und dann darf man, über kurz oder lang, so ziemlich alles austauschen, d.h. der Preisvorteil ist einfach nicht gegeben.



Eine Konfiguration, die wesentlich Leistungsfähiger und moderner ist als die Konsolen wird, wie schon oft gesagt, bis in alle Ewigkeit für alle Crossplattformspiele der aktuellen Konsolengeneration -mit Ausnahme ganz schlechter Portierungen- ausreichen; diese PC Konfigs stehen und fallen mit den aktuellen Konsolen



> AntiAliasing.
> Nein, es sieht eben NICHT um Welten besser aus. Das Bild ist höchstens "sauberer" aufgrund der genannten Filter. Und diesen Nachteil machen die Konsolen mit der Tatsache wett, dass man sowieso immer 2-4m je nach Raum vom HDTV weg sitzt und es somit nicht relevant ist ob eine Textur nun HI-RES ist oder MID-RES da man nicht 30cm vor dem Bildschirm klebt und jeden Pixel umdreht.



Ja, schon ein Vorteil, wenn man die Grafik garnicht näher betrachten kann, weil man zu weit vom TV wegsitzt bzw. einfach einen *zu kleinen* hat... Wozu überhaupt Full HD?

Wer 2m vom TV wegsitzen will sollte sich mindestens einen 50 Zoll TV holen, wenn er Full HD ausnutzen will. wer noch weiter wegsitzen will holt sich am besten einen Beamer; die meisten wollen sich das aber einfach nicht leisten... wenn doch fällt der höhere Preis eines PCs auch nichtmehr ins Gewicht...



> Crytek hat mit Crysis versucht ein PC-exklusives Spiel zu machen und es auf aktuellste High-End-Hardware auszulegen. Ergebnis: Verlustgeschäft



Crysis war ein klarer Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg wenn auch kein ganz so großer wie erhofft...



> Das ist Quatsch.... also dieser Hype mit Werbung u.s.w. hat sicher nochmal 16 Mio. gekostet.... und wie schnell gab es das Game reduziert...



Werbung für Crysis? Bin ich blind oder hab ich abgesehen von einigen Messeauftritten nie welche gesehen?

Der Hype entstand ganz alleine, weil das Spiel einfach so gut war



> Glaubt mir mal das sowohl PC als auch die Konsole gerade davon leben das das eine vorteile hat die das andere nicht hat.



Die Konsolen leben genau von einem Vorteil... es ist aber kein Vorteil für die Spieler...

*Sie leben von ihrer Resistenz gegenüber Raubkopien*

Das ist ihre Wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung; dafür wurden alle Konsolen seid den 90ern (mit Ausnahme der Wii) entwickelt; daher werden Konsolen so von den Spielepublishern gepusht und bevorzugt obwohl der PC die leistungsfähigere und flexiblere Plattform ist, aufdem man zudem keine Lizenzgebühren an die Hersteller bezahlen muss...



> "die das Frankfurter Entwicklerteam unter starken finanziellen Druck setzen würde."
> 
> Ich bin mir sehr sicher irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass Yerli gesagt hat dass Crysis insgesamt sogar ein leichtes Verlustgeschäft war, vielleicht finde ich die News noch.
> Wie man auch in der News lesen kann, verkaufen sich halt Konsolenspiele dieser Art 4-5 mal besser als am PC, was einen dementsprechenden Umsatz ergibt im Vergleich.



Schau mal aufs Datum; da war Crysis noch nicht alt und Warhead war noch garnicht draußen...

Und das sich "vergleichbare Spiele" auf der Konsole 4-5 mal besser verkaufen ist sicher ebenfalls falsch und in dem Fall auch nur eine Daumenpeilung von einem aufgebrachten Yerli, der gerade gehört hat, wie oft Crysis raubkopiert wurde...



> Außerdem darf man nicht den puren Spielepreis (40-50€) hernehmen und mit den Verkaufszahlen multiplizieren. Vom Vollpreis bekommt Crytek am Ende nur wenig raus, da stecken zig andere Kosten und Subventionen drin die noch abgedeckt werden müssen. Und wenn man dann noch die Werbekosten und Entwicklungskosten dazu rechnet kann man sich ausmalen warum Crysis die Firma unter "starken finanziellen Druck" setzte.



Die Entwicklungskosten stecken in den genannten 16 Millionen, die sicher nicht allzu hohen Werbekosten vermutlich auch

Pro verkauftem Spiel fallen ansonsten -bei PC Spielen- im Wesentlichen nur Umsatzsteuer (20%) und Verpackungskosten (>5€) sowie die Einzelhandelsspanne (>5€) an, dann gibt es freilich noch die Gewinnbeteiligung des Publishers (EA; dieser hat aber auch die Entwicklung (mit) finanziert), wie hoch diese ausfällt ist schwer zu beurteilen aber das am Ende mindestens 20€ für Crytec bleiben ist durchaus realistisch; Subventionen gibt es nur auf der Konsole, dort müssen bekanntlich noch ~10€ an den Konsolenhersteller abgeführt werden...


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

Die neue Xbox 360 Slim ist genau wie die PS3 Slim sehr leise, ich glaube du meintest die alte Xbox 360.

YouTube - Xbox 360 Slim: Ausgepackt & ausprobiert (bis 6:30 vorspulen)

Als ich am Wochenende bei einem Freund seine GTX 570 hörte muss ich schon sagen dass die Konsolen hier DEUTLICH leiser zu Werke gehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2011)

TheMiz 

Das sich Konsolenversionen von dieser Art Spiele teils besser verkaufen steht unzweifelhaft fest, dass Raubkopierer auf dem PC ein grosses Problem sind auch, deswegen sind Entwickler solcher Spiele exklusiv für den PC aber nicht automatisch Pleitegeier. Zum Zeitpunkt der von dir verlinkten News wurde Crysis weltweit nur ca 1 Mio mal verkauft, 3 Monate später warens schon 3 Mio., was diese Ansicht der Unrentabilität von Crysis hinfällig macht. Der Preis für Crysis war wie gesagt relativ lange oben.  Ausserdem hat sich Crytek ca ein Jahr nach Veröffentlichung massiv vergrössert, was kein Studio mit "starken finanziellen Druck" schaffen würde. Das Crytek nur einen Bruchteil vom Verkaufspreis bekommt hab ich bereits geschrieben (vielleicht 20 Euro).


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

> Die neue Xbox 360 Slim ist genau wie die PS3 Slim sehr leise, ich glaube du meintest die alte Xbox 360.
> 
> YouTube - Xbox 360 Slim: Ausgepackt & ausprobiert (bis 6:30 vorspulen)
> 
> Als ich am Wochenende bei einem Freund seine GTX 570 hörte muss ich schon sagen dass die Konsolen hier DEUTLICH leiser zu Werke gehen.




Die ist aber auch neu; wenn man von der Lautstärke profitieren will und eine alte 360 hat muss man *aufrüsten*... das geht bei den Konsolen aber leider nur durch einen Neukauf (prinzipiell wäre auch Modding möglich aber teuer und würde einen Garantieverlust bedeuten)

Und eine GTX 570 ist auch ein ganz anderes Kaliber als eine Konsole, nicht nur bei der Lautstärke...


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

"Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass du kein Mod bist, oder?"

Ich kanns aber melden.

"Ihr solltet auch mal daran denken, dass eure Billigzusammenstellungen auch schnell mal alt sind und dann darf man, über kurz oder lang, so ziemlich alles austauschen, d.h. der Preisvorteil ist einfach nicht gegeben."


Ja und, deine Konsole kannst auch alle paar Jahre NEU kaufen, was dann schnell mal 600€ kostet, dafür kauf ich nen ganzen PC.

@ Split: Ein Rechner mit einem GUTEN Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kostet schon lange keine 1.000€ mehr.

*
Ihr dreht euch die ganze Zeit im Kreis: Ihr kommt immernoch unbelehrbar mit aufrüsten und dass man einen PC nicht am Fernseher anschließen kann, totaler Quatsch.

*lest mal den Thread zuerst bevor ihr sowas sinnloses behauptet.Das habt ihr irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt, anstatt selbst mal drüber nachzudenken ob das auch wirklich so ist.


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, schon ein Vorteil, wenn man die Grafik garnicht näher betrachten kann, weil man zu weit vom TV wegsitzt bzw. einfach einen *zu kleinen* hat... Wozu überhaupt Full HD?
> 
> Wer 2m vom TV wegsitzen will sollte sich mindestens einen 50 Zoll TV holen, wenn er Full HD ausnutzen will. wer noch weiter wegsitzen will holt sich am besten einen Beamer; die meisten wollen sich das aber einfach nicht leisten... wenn doch fällt der höhere Preis eines PCs auch nichtmehr ins Gewicht...


Ich glaube du solltest mal googeln nach dem optimalen Sitzabstand. 

2m bei mind. 50 Zoll? 
Höchstens wenn man blind wie ein Maulwurf ist.




Superwip schrieb:


> Die Konsolen leben genau von einem Vorteil... es ist aber kein Vorteil für die Spieler...
> 
> *Sie leben von ihrer Resistenz gegenüber Raubkopien*
> 
> Das ist ihre Wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung; dafür wurden alle Konsolen seid den 90ern (mit Ausnahme der Wii) entwickelt; daher werden Konsolen so von den Spielepublishern gepusht und bevorzugt obwohl der PC die leistungsfähigere und flexiblere Plattform ist, aufdem man zudem keine Lizenzgebühren an die Hersteller bezahlen muss...


Das ist doch völliger Schwachsinn. 
Die PS1 und die PS2 war unter anderem so erfolgreich weil sie relativ schnell geknackt waren und man problemlos Raubkopien spielen konnte.
Da gab es sogar damals bei mir am Schulhof die Kopien die vertickt wurden.
Konsolen und ihre Spiele sind so erfolgreich weil sie als Spieleplattform einfach viel besser geeignet sind als jeder PC und nicht weil Konsolen resistent sind gegen Raubkopien.


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Der PC IST nach wie vor die bessere Spielekonsole.

Wieso?

Weil die Grafik um Welten besser und moderner ist, die Spiele sind günstiger, es gibt Mods, es gibt Textur/Kantenfilter/glätter und es gibt Steam / GamesForWindowsLive (mit Auto-Updates)!
Man kann seinen PC genauso an den Fernseher anschließen wie eine Konsole! Oder statt Konsole einen Mini-Formfaktor-PC hinstellen.

Auf den Konsolen laufen Games wie GTA4 und Crysis 2 mit NIEDRIGEN Grafikeinstellungen (haben auch die Entwickler bestätigt), altem DX9 und teils niedriger Auflösung, weil z.B. die veraltete PS3 nur 256MB VRAM hat.
Somit ist auch dieses dumme Aufrüst-Gerde total für die Katz, niemand wird gezwungen aufzurüsten, muss man halt die Grafik etwas runterdrehen, sieht trotzdem noch besser aus als auf den Konsolen, die kann man schließlich auch nicht aufrüsten.

Alleine schon der Vergleich zwischen schlechter Konsolengrafik und HighEnd-DX11-FullHD-PC-Grafik hinkt doch enorm.

Und bei Ego-Shootern ist die Sache eh klar, ohne Maus und Tastatur geht da nichts.

Dazu kommt, dass Sony eine extrem unsympatische Firma ist.

Wer PS3 und XBOX360 so toll findet, hat noch nie einen halbwegs guten Rechner benutzt bzw. daran gezockt.

Wieso sollte man sich auch für alles extra Hardware kaufen? PC braucht heute eh jeder, dann kann man doch auch gleich prima damit zocken!

Wenn eine Konsole auf den Markt kommt, dann ist die Hardware darin schon wieder von gestern.

Konsolen verkaufen sich nur wegen der Unwissenheit der Leute so gut, weil sie eben denken wenn sie Crysis 2 darauf zocken zocken sie das mit bestmöglicher Grafik, wofür sie einen super-teuren PC kaufen, was aber total falsch ist, wie oben schon erwähnt. An den Konsolen hast halt solange es diese Version gibt immer die fast gleiche, schlechte, angepasste Grafik. Am PC ist IMMER mehr Grafik möglich, wenn die Hardware paar Jahre aufm Buckel hat einfach Grafik etwas runterdrehen und gut ist.

Und wer hier über Steam meckert, sollte es vorher erst mal ausprobieren. Steam ist genial und innovativ. Wenn was ******* ist, dann der Sony PS-Store. Sowas teures, hässliches und innovativ- und liebloses hab ich ja selten gesehen. Dient halt nur dazu, den 14-jährigen Konsoleros das Geld "abzuziehen".


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Der PC IST nach wie vor die bessere Spielekonsole.
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> ...


 
Da hast du doch einfach einen alten Beitrag kopiert, oder?


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

Ja hat er 

Und er hat immer noch nicht kapiert dass der PC zwar eine bessere Grafik bieten *KANN* (!) aber dann auch viel mehr kostet und es immer noch nicht die Spiele gibt welche die Leute auf den Konsolen lieben und die es am PC eben nicht gibt. Was nutzt mir die weltbeste Grafik wenn ich meine Lieblingsspiele gar nicht auf dem System bekomme? Red Dead Redemption z.B. war eines der besten Games der letzten 10 Jahre IMHO und wenn ich das verpasst hätte nur weil ich einen Konsolen-Komplex hätte würde ich mich jetzt grün und blau ärgern. 

Und vom kommenden L.A. Noire red ich gar nicht erst... 
YouTube - L.A. Noire - Die Technologie hinter dem Schauspiel


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

> Da hast du doch einfach einen alten Beitrag kopiert, oder?



Wenn es die Konsolen FBs beim ersten Mal nicht hören wollen muss man sich eben widerholen; warum die selbe Aussage neu formulieren?


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> orca26
> 
> 
> 
> Der Preis war für ein PC-Spiel relativ lange oben (wie auch der für CoD 4), das weis ich noch. Selbst wenn wir noch 16 Mio für Werbung draufschlagen (wobei das Spekulation ist) sinds immernoch min. 30 Mio. Euro Gewinn. Crytek hat sich ca ein Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung von Crysis auch massiv vergrössert. Aus 100 Leuten sind mittlerweile 600 geworden und aus einem Studio Fünf!


 
Na gut mag sein aber ich bin auch der Meinung das der Konsolen Markt der lukrativere ist. Aber dennoch, Crytek hat sich nicht sooooo sehr dumm und dämlich verdient alen an Crysis.


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Nein er kostet nicht viel mehr, Beweis kommt gleich.

Diese Mainstream-Spiele auf der PS3 holen keinen Gaming-Kenner hinterm Ofen vor. Wirklich gute Games kommen auch für alle 3 Plattformen.

Hier, PCGH Silent PC für 549€!!!, super leise und Gaming tauglich, (jedenfalls bessere Grafik als die veraltete PS3  , der schafft Crysis 2 sicher auf mittleren Einstellungen, Konsole ja nur niedrig, siehe PCGH-Artikel).

Und wenn jetzt wieder jemand kommt "Konsole ist billiger". Nein, das ist Technik aus Stand 2005 (Entwicklung), ein PC aus dem Jahr kostet auch nur noch unter 300€.
Bei dem PC hab ich Technik Stand 2010/2011!


"Wenn es die Konsolen FBs beim ersten Mal nicht hören wollen muss man  sich eben widerholen; warum die selbe Aussage neu formulieren?"

Genau, manche kommen halt immernoch mit aufrüsten und dass PCs ja so teuer sind und dass man einen PC nach 2 Jahren automatisch ersetzen muss weil "veraltet", die Konsolen aber komischerweise nicht, obwohl fast die gleiche Technik drin steckt, das alles nur weil sie den Thread nicht gelesen haben.

Red Dead Redemption? So toll ist das auch nicht, habs paar mal gespielt.

Wie GTA4, nur mit Konsolengrafik und alles viel langsamer (Pferd) und ohne so viel Action. Gähn, mega gehyped.
Außerdem immer das gleiche: Gegner vom Pferd schießen und blumen sammeln.

Es gibt nur höchstens zwei Pro-Konsolen Argumente: Klar, der Umgang ist leichter als am PC, einige exklusive Spiele.

Das wars aber auch, der Rest wurde mehrfach und fachlich korrekt widerlegt, auch wenn manche das nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen.

Deswegen würde ich sagen, lassen wir die Disukussion an dieser Stelle mal langsam zu Ende kommen, es wurde alles gesagt, ihr müssts nur nachlesen.


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ja hat er
> 
> Und er hat immer noch nicht kapiert dass der PC zwar eine bessere Grafik bieten *KANN* (!) aber dann auch viel mehr kostet



Ds stimmt so aber nicht. Für Konsole wird auf Auflösungen von 1280x720 oder noch weniger programmiert und dann hochskaliert. Eine Grakka die so eine Auflösung beherrscht kostet jetzt wirklich nicht mehr die Welt.



> und es immer noch nicht die Spiele gibt welche die Leute auf den Konsolen lieben und die es am PC eben nicht gibt. Was nutzt mir die weltbeste Grafik wenn ich meine Lieblingsspiele gar nicht auf dem System bekomme? Red Dead Redemption z.B. war eines der besten Games der letzten 10 Jahre IMHO und wenn ich das verpasst hätte nur weil ich einen Konsolen-Komplex hätte würde ich mich jetzt grün und blau ärgern.  Und vom kommenden L.A. Noire red ich gar nicht erst...
> YouTube - L.A. Noire - Die Technologie hinter dem Schauspiel



Und was ist mit den Leuten wie mir deren Lieblingsspiele zu einem beachtlichen Teil z.B aus dem Strategiespielsektor kommen?


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Diese Mainstream-Spiele auf der PS3 jucken kaum jemand, ebenso gibt es für den PC exklusive Spiele.


Achso, verstehe, diese "Mainstream-Spiele" jucken kaum jemand.

Deswegen sind in den aktuellen amazon-Charts auch Dragon Age 2, Assassins Creed Brotherhood und Crysis 2 die TOP 3 PC Spiele.  

Oder hast du vielleicht gemeint DICH interessieren diese Spiele nicht? 



Rolk schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten wie mir deren Lieblingsspiele zu einem beachtlichen Teil z.B aus dem Strategiespielsektor kommen?


Dann ist der PC wahrscheinlich deine erste Wahl. Dagegen sagt auch niemand was, es kommt eben darauf an auf welche Spiele man steht.

Nur wenn man behauptet eine bestimmte Plattform ist völlig unnötig und die Eine ist die ultimativ einzige und beste ist das schlicht Schwachsinn.

Und das sehen MehmetB und Superwip einfach nicht ein.


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Geschmack war noch nie Mainstream, das weiss doch eigl. jeder. 

Siehst du doch an Crysis 2, meiner Meinung nach durchgehend schlechter als der Vorgänger (Gameplay, Grafik) und trotzdem in den Charts.

"Dragon Age 2", naja, auf solches Fantasy-Drachen Zeug stehe ich als Junge der aus der Pubertät draußen ist nicht mehr so richtig.

oder Call of Duty Black Ops, habs gespielt, hat mich voll enttäuscht, trotzdem fahrn die Konsoleros voll drauf ab, die sind einfach nichts gutes gewohnt und haben daher keine so hohen Ansrpüche ^^

Was denkst du wieso Counter-Strike das meistverkaufte MP-Spiel überhaupt ist??? 

Wird auch heute noch sehr viel gezockt, auch von mir, auf solche Perlen müssen Konsoleros auch verzichten.
Oder Crysis, oder Day of Defeat: Source, oder viele Strategiespiele, oder Half-Life 2 (?).


----------



## TheMiz (7. März 2011)

Dann erzähl mal was du so spielst am PC (nicht älter als 2 Jahre  ) was deine elitären Ansprüche so befriedigt...


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2011)

Die Herren sollten sich jetzt bitte wieder beruhigen. Persönliche Angriffe sind unnötig und führen sehr schnell dazu, dass das eigene Strafpunkte-Konto unangenehme Höhen erreicht. Bleibt fair und beim Thema.

*B2T*


----------



## Hübie (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Geschmack war noch nie Mainstream, das weiss doch eigl. jeder.
> 
> Siehst du doch an Crysis 2, meiner Meinung nach durchgehend schlechter als der Vorgänger (Gameplay, Grafik) und trotzdem in den Charts.
> 
> ...


 
Dragon Age Origins 2 als Spiel für Pubertierende bezeichnen, aber Counter Strike spielen?? 
Wie du selber erkannt hast haben die meisten Konsoleros auch einen PC. Somit entgeht uns nix 
Und Ja: Ich mag Dragon Age Origins. Und Nein: Ich bin nicht in der Pubertät. Schmalspurdenken zeugt übrigens nicht davon aus selbiger heraus zu sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2011)

orca26 



> Na gut mag sein aber ich bin auch der Meinung das der Konsolen Markt der lukrativere ist. Aber dennoch, Crytek hat sich nicht sooooo sehr dumm und dämlich verdient alen an Crysis.




Natürlich ist der Konsolenspielemarkt der lukrativere, aber trotzdem wurde mit Crysis gut Profit gemacht. Ich störe mich halt nur etwas daran, dass manche Konsoleros so tun als würden exklusive PC-Entwickler nach Veröffentlichung auf Knien zur Wohlfahrt rutschen.


----------



## muertel (7. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten wie mir deren Lieblingsspiele zu einem beachtlichen Teil z.B aus dem Strategiespielsektor kommen?


 
Na dann spielst du die Games auf den PC 


Ich liebe (!) Flugsimulationen und da geht halt auch nix über einen PC!! Dennoch mag ich auch Shooter und Abenteuerspiele (wie Tombraider)  - die spiele ich halt auf der Konsole! Muss ja jeder selber wissen, Split9999 z.b. hat mit der Xbox den totalen Fehlkauf hingelegt, da er eben Genres spielt, die dort kaum bzw. gar nicht vorhanden sind. In so einem Fall ist natürlihc der PC das Maß aller Dinge.

Genau wie bei dir! Wenn dich die Genres auf der Konsole nicht reizen ist das einfach nicht die richtige Plattform für dich!

Ich hab die PS3 als Blurayplayer gekauft, dann mal ein paar Games ausgeliehen und mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass es die beste Hardwareinvestition war, die ich in den letzten Jahren getätigt habe (hab soooooooo viele Games auf der PS3 durchgespielt und hunderte Stunden Spass gehabt  )


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Dragon Age Origins 2 als Spiel für Pubertierende bezeichnen, aber Counter Strike spielen??


 
Counte-Strike ist ein Taktik-Shooter, den sehr sehr viele Erwachsene spielen.

Schonmal was von ESL bzw. Multiplayer-Turnieren gehört? "Dragon Age" hab ich da noch nie gesehen 

@ muertel:

Ja aber die Games hättest doch genauso auf dem PC zocken gekönnt, eben mit den grafischen Vorteilen!?

HDMI-Kabel zum Fernseher legen und los gehts.

Hättest dir das viele Geld für die Konsole und die teuren Konsolenspiele sparen gekönnt...

Ich hab auch noch nie ne Konsole auf ner Lan-Party gesehen.


----------



## Sibig (7. März 2011)

Seit wann zockst du CSS Mehmet ?


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Seit Release, wieso?


----------



## Sibig (7. März 2011)

Wie heißt du Ingame ? Vllt kenn ich dich ja


----------



## muertel (7. März 2011)

Natürlich hole ich mir solche Games auch für den PC!!


Aber wenn mal Flaute ist, hole ich mir in der Videothek oder gebraucht ein cooles Game für die PS3: Uncharted 1 + 2 (und bald auch 3) sind ein würdiger Ersatz für den Tomb-Raider süchtigen, Killzone 2 + 3 befriedigen meinen Blutrausch bis es wieder einen coolen Shooter auf dem PC gibt und mit GT5 drehe ich meine Runden, bis wieder ein gutes Rennspiel für den PC erscheint!


Was ist besser: Gute Grafik, aber kaum Spiele? Oder immer seinem Hobby fröhnen mit halt ein paar Abstrichen in Sachen Auflösung/Kantenglättung? Da entscheide ich mich sofort für das zweite, im Fernsehen kommt nur Schrott - mit PS3 + PC bin ich immer bestens versorgt und habe meinen Spass! WEr darauf verzichten will (oder kann, da uninteressante Genres), bitteschön


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Was heißt denn bitte kaum Spiele, das sind so wenige die nur Konsolen-Exklusiv erscheinen.

"und mit GT5 drehe ich meine Runden, bis wieder ein gutes Rennspiel für den PC erscheint!"

GT5 ist auch Mist, da gibts wesentlich besseres für den PC.

NFS Shift + Better Visuals Mod 1.1 + Overhaul 2.0

Probier genau DAS mal aus, dagegen wirkt GT5 wie 5 Jahre alt, wurde ja auch oft kritisiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Bitte melde mich und frag auch gleich nach, ob dir jemand nen Link zu den Forenregeln geben kann. 

@Superwip
Wenn du bei mITX Gehäusen gleich von einem 140er Radi anfängst, hast du dich nicht sonderlich viel damit beschäftigt, aber das ist eigentlich egal. 

Falls du meine Aussage vergessen hast, was bei PC-Fanboys anscheinend oft vor kommt (), erinnere ich dich gerne noch mal. 
Die meisten haben billige Officerechner, oder Notebooks. 
Dann erkläre denen doch bitte mal, wie man von der RecoveryCD das OS auf einem neuen Rechner installiert. 

Ach ja, Games die auf allen Platformen raus kommen sind normalerweise Mainstream. 

PS: MMn sind Shooter nur stumpfsinnig, aber es soll jeder zocken was er will und wo er will.


----------



## Primer (7. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> GT5 ist auch Mist, da gibts wesentlich besseres für den PC.


  Nana wer wird den hier GT5 schlecht reden, zwar gibts bessere Physik(GTR), ähnlich Grafik(NFS>Thema Umgebungsgrafik), aber ein solches Gesamtpaket gibts höchsten noch bei Forza...ja gerade Teil 5 hat sich viele Bein selbst gestellt, etwa das Schadensmodell, der Sound oder das Premiumgedöns, aber mir macht es immer noch viel Spaß. Man mag kritisieren das keiner einen Nissan Primera im Spiel brauch, aber das macht nachwievor den Charm für mich aus, zumal sich die Physik immer noch gut und Anspruchsvoll fährt.
Auch muss man nichts an Spielen wie Heavy Rain, LBP oder MGS kritisieren, die heben sich noch genug vom Durchschnitt ab.

Hört doch auf mit diesem Exklusivgerede auf, es gibt auf jeder Plattform genug Vertreter, man muss halt nur wissen wo die Vorlieben sind. Zumal die Multis oft genug sehr gut/besser sind.



Fadi schrieb:


> @Superwip
> Falls du meine Aussage vergessen hast, was bei PC-Fanboys anscheinend oft vor kommt (), erinnere ich dich gerne noch mal.
> Die meisten haben billige Officerechner, oder Notebooks.
> Dann erkläre denen doch bitte mal, wie man von der RecoveryCD das OS auf einem neuen Rechner installiert.



Unhaltbar:
Leistung >8800GT ~35%
Leistung >=8800GT ~60% 
DX10+Win7/Vista - fast 80%
Steam Hardware & Software Survey

Nur zu Anmerkung es war mal in den News das ATI mit seinen HD58XX/57XX Modellen über 4 oder 5 Millionen Exemplare Ausgeliefert hat. An halbwegs Potenten Rechnern sollte es also nicht fehlen.


----------



## MehmetB (7. März 2011)

Interessant ist auch, dass PC-MP-Spiele objektiv betrachtet viel mehr langzeitfreude erzeugen.

Wieso?

Was denkt ihr wieso heute noch massig CS, CS:S, Day of Defeat Source, GTR2 etc. gezockt wird?

Weils am PC einfach tierisch Spaß macht so ein gutes MP-Spiel.

Alle Konsoleros die ich kenne, die schauen mal kurz in den MP rein, spielen den 2-3 mal, und dann packen sie das Spiel in den Schrank.

"Bitte melde mich"

Hab ich gemacht.

@ prime: Probier echt mal das von mir geschrieben aus, NFS Shift + Better Shift Visuals 1.1 + Overhaul 2.0, ich wette du wirst überrascht sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. März 2011)

Also ich spiele immer wieder mal gerne Mario Kart auf dem SNES. 

Vielleicht kennst du einfach die falschen Leute.


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hole ich mir solche Games auch für den PC!!
> 
> 
> Aber wenn mal Flaute ist, hole ich mir in der Videothek oder gebraucht ein cooles Game für die PS3: Uncharted 1 + 2 (und bald auch 3) sind ein würdiger Ersatz für den Tomb-Raider süchtigen, Killzone 2 + 3 befriedigen meinen Blutrausch bis es wieder einen coolen Shooter auf dem PC gibt und mit GT5 drehe ich meine Runden, bis wieder ein gutes Rennspiel für den PC erscheint!
> ...



Ja ja... die Exklusivspiele... das letzte Argument für die Konsole

aber...

1) Kein wirkliches Argument für die Konsole- sondern eher für Konsolenspiele...

2) Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals unter einem Mangel an neuen Spielen gelitten zu haben... eher ein "wie soll ich denn alle guten Spiele spielen" Gefühl

3) Wenn man wirklich ein bestimmtes Konsolenexklusives Spiel spielen will soll man es von mir aus machen- man sollte sich aber der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass man mit dem Kauf die verwerfliche Entwicklung konsolenexklusiver Spiele fördert und damit die Spieleplattform PC torpetiert; auf dem PC könnte auch genau dieses Spiel, dass man auf der Konsole spielen will in besserer Grafik und mit potentiell besserem Gameplay spielen- wäre es denn nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, die eben von Konsolenspielern -und PC Raubkopierern- geliefert werden Konsolenexklusiv geblieben...



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> @Superwip
> Wenn du bei mITX Gehäusen gleich von einem 140er Radi anfängst, hast du dich nicht sonderlich viel damit beschäftigt, aber das ist eigentlich egal.



Ich habe auch explizit nicht von (irgend)einem Seriengehäuse geredet!

Da ein 140er Radi ähnlich groß ist wie ein mITX Board lässt er sich sehr gut in Sandwitchbauweise mit einem solchen stapeln

Ich kenne freilich genauso wenig wie du ein Seriengehäuse, bei dem das so realisiert wurde



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du meine Aussage vergessen hast, was bei PC-Fanboys anscheinend oft vor kommt (), erinnere ich dich gerne noch mal.
> Die meisten haben billige Officerechner, oder Notebooks.
> Dann erkläre denen doch bitte mal, wie man von der RecoveryCD das OS auf einem neuen Rechner installiert.



Das Konsolenspieler zu dumm für den PC sind ist ein ganz schlechtes Argument für einen Konsolenbefürworter...


----------



## Shooter (8. März 2011)

Ach ja 91 Seiten voller hin und her. 

Fakt ist aber das sich die beliebten Shooter auf der Konsole viel mehr verkaufen als auf dem PC. 
Obwohl die Konsole schlechtere Grafik hat und sowiso einfach schlecht ist

Aber warum nur?! 

Wenn der PC so besser ist wie hier alle behaupten, wieso wird auf der Konsole viel mehr verkauft?


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Jetzt kommt gleich wieder jemand, der dir einreden will dass die Konsoleros nur Müll kaufen (Tipp: Schaut mal in die Bestsellerlisten für PC  )


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2011)

> Fakt ist aber das sich die beliebten Shooter auf der Konsole viel mehr verkaufen als auf dem PC.
> Obwohl die Konsole schlechtere Grafik hat und sowiso einfach schlecht ist
> 
> Aber warum nur?!


 
1) Weil die Leute es einfach nicht besser wissen, insbesondere was die Möglichkeiten einen PC am TV zu nutzen betrifft; selbst hier -in einem Hardwareforum- kommt das "TV Argument" öfter auf...

2) Weil die Konsolen von den jeweiligen Herstellern und auch den Publishern künstlich gepusht werden, von letzteren da diese in ihnen einen Garant gegen Raubkopierer sehen

3) Weil die Raubkopierproblematik auf dem PC _tatsächlich_ wesentlich größer ist

4) Trifft das auch bei weitem nicht auf alle Shooter zu, siehe etwa BF:BC2


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

Shooter 

Die Antworten sind immer wieder die selben: Konsolen sind günstiger, werden besser beworben, es gibt weniger Raubkopierer und sie sind DAUfreundlicher.


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Das gleiche trifft doch mehr oder weniger auch auf den PC zu 

Stell dich doch mal einen Tag in einen Mediamarkt oder Saturn und schau dir an wer dort PC - Spiele kauft... oder höhr dir die Diskussionen dabei an 

Der Großteil der PC-Zocker hat absolut keine Ahnung von der Hardware, die in seinem PC steckt! Ebenso die Konsolenspieler: Wenn man sich da in oben genannten Märkten anschaut, wie diese Leute Spiele aussuchen dann kriegt man fast Gänsehaut 

DAUs gibs überall, und sie sind in der Überzahl (wir werden alle sterben  ) - "Freaks" wie hier in diesem Forum oder in einem Konsolenforum sind die absolute Minderheit!

Das einzige Argument, das ich hier gelten lassen könnte, ist die Werbung! Zwar wird bei Multiplattformtiteln auch immer die PC-Version in der TV-Werbung angepriesen, dennoch gibs in z.b. Elektrofachmärkten eben Angebote (Konsole reduziert, Konsole + Game, Konsole + 2. Gamepad) - Beim PC fehlen solche Angebote bzw. ist es sehr schwer, so ein kaufkräftiges Angebot zu machen... wie es geht, hat (ich glaube jetzt nicht mehr^^) doch Aldi gezeigt: Die PCs von denen waren immer ratz-fatz ausverkauft, da groß beworben und im Preis doch günstig (Hardware war auch nicht soo schlecht).

Schlussendlich entscheiden bei mir einfach die Spiele - ich habe das schonmal geschrieben (glaub ich  ), aber selbst wenn Asus oder Samsung oder Intel (etc...) jetzt eine Konsole rausbringt oder ein Streaminggerät oder weiss der Geier, sofern dieses "Ding" mir ordentlich Unterhaltung bietet fürs Geld werde ich es mir auch kaufen  (Wer jetzt auf eine bestimmte Plattform fixiert sein möchte (oder Marke, gibt ja so Leute die glauben immer NUR Intel/AMD/Nvidia kaufen zu müssen  ) tut sich schlussendlich selber auch keinen Gefallen - ich gehe nach Angebot (in diesem Fall an Spielen), und ob da Sony, Microsoft oder Hullilulli draufsteht geht mir sonst wo vorbei


----------



## we3dm4n (8. März 2011)

Ganz deiner Meinung. Habe mir zu der 360 doch noch die PS3 zu gekauft, da die Killzone Reihe und Uncharted einfach zu verlockend waren. Ich kaufe mir doch ein Gerät, weil ich Spaß damit haben möchte und es einfach nur benutzen will.

Ohhjja...ich sitze wirklich 2m von meinem 37" FullHD TV von LG entfernt...ich armer Kerl, dabei könnte ich doch so toll jeden Pixel von 30cm Entfernung betrachten...
Das Gesamtbild zählt und das ist bei den Konsolenspielen, die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe immer stimmig gewesen!

Und ja, ich spiele ab und zu sogar mal BF:BC2 am PC und ja, es ist sogar ein potenter Gamingrechner auch wenn er schon ein paar Jährchen alt ist (Q6700; P43 Brett; HD4870X2; 1TB HDD; 4x2GB DDR2-800)...trotzdem verschwende ich meine Zeit nicht damit mich an der hochgemoddeten Grafik von irgendeinem Spiel aufzugeilen


----------



## Xrais (8. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung. Habe mir zu der 360 doch noch die PS3 zu gekauft, da die Killzone Reihe und Uncharted einfach zu verlockend waren. Ich kaufe mir doch ein Gerät, weil ich Spaß damit haben möchte und es einfach nur benutzen will.
> 
> Ohhjja...ich sitze wirklich 2m von meinem 37" FullHD TV von LG entfernt...ich armer Kerl, dabei könnte ich doch so toll jeden Pixel von 30cm Entfernung betrachten...
> Das Gesamtbild zählt und das ist bei den Konsolenspielen, die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe immer stimmig gewesen!
> ...


 
dann spiel deine tearing, ruckeling matsche textur geplagten games und erfreue dich daran , solange es dir spaß macht ist doch gut aber andere zu verteufeln weil sie einen anderen standpunkt haben ist etwas hohl


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

LOL, hat nen PC, ne 360 und ne PS3. 


Jetzt nochmal zu "Dragon Age 2",

da erschien vor ein paar Minuten ein Artikel auf der Main, und was soll man sagen, SELFOWNED, schauts euch an.

Dragon Age 2 im Techniktest: Nur DirectX 11 bringt Maximalgrafik - mit Bildbeweis - bioware, dragon age 2

Das spricht mal wieder KOMPLETT gegen die veralteten Konsolen, da das Spiel auf dem PC nunmal 3 Jahre neuer aussieht, was auch der Stimmung zugute kommt.

Schaut mal die Konsolenshots (DX9), da ist einfach nur was vermatschtes ohne Details auf dem Boden, bei DX11 dagegen alles gestochen scharf und mit vielen Details, so muss das sein! 
Alles PC-EXKLUSIV!

Ihr zahlt 20€ mehr PRO SPIEL und habt weniger davon, das spricht ganz klar für die Konsolen


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Wir verteufeln gar niemanden... Es ist doch eher so, dass die PCler die Konsolen verteufeln, da sie diese einfach nicht akzeptieren können!

Wir haben alle selber zusätzlich noch GamingPCs - also sollten die PCler mal ihre Einstellung überdenken und vielleicht ein bisschen Toleranz zeigen 

Trotz unserer PCs kaufen wir manche Games für die Konsole und nehmen die ach so schlechte Grafik in Kauf - Grafik =! Spielspass


----------



## Shooter (8. März 2011)

Jop hast ja recht. 

Das alles wird sich aber mit der neuen Konsolengeneration drastisch ändern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

Die Exklusivspiele für Konsole sind auch Teil der Bewerbung. Entweder werden Exklusivdeals gemacht (z.B. Metal Gear Solid 4, Gears of War) oder Sony bzw MS ist gleich der Publisher (z.B. God of War, Killzone, Halo, Alan Wake). Für den PC gibts sowas nicht direkt, da ein PC aus Komponenten verschiedenster Hersteller besteht und sich keiner direkt zuständig fühlt. Der PC hat hauptsächlich Exklusivgames, weil Spielehersteller keine Lizenzgebühren/Kits bezahlen müssen und keine Abgaben an die Konsolenhersteller entrichten müssen oder weil gewisse Spielegenres Maus und Tastatur voraussetzen (RTS, MMO, Point und Klick Adventures).


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Das alles wird sich aber mit der neuen Konsolengeneration drastisch ändern.


 
Nö, die Hardware ist nämlich 3 Monate nach Release bereits wieder veraltet, sie werden technologisch genauso hinterherhängen wie jetzt auch.


"Grafik =! Spielspass "

Aber bessere Grafik = mehr Spielspaß und Atmosphäre.

Siehe den Link zu Dragon Age 2, das sind wirklich Welten Unterschied in der Grafik.

Ich denke mal die Grafik die der PC jetzt dank DX11 etc. auf den Bildschirm zaubert, so eine Grafik könnte evtl. auch die PS4 und die nächste XBox schaffen.


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> Wir verteufeln gar niemanden... Es ist doch eher so, dass die PCler die Konsolen verteufeln, da sie diese einfach nicht akzeptieren können!
> 
> Wir haben alle selber zusätzlich noch GamingPCs - also sollten die PCler mal ihre Einstellung überdenken und vielleicht ein bisschen Toleranz zeigen
> 
> Trotz unserer PCs kaufen wir manche Games für die Konsole und nehmen die ach so schlechte Grafik in Kauf - Grafik =! Spielspass



Diese Meinung teile ich auch irgendwo.

Mir macht mein PC Hobby (sowohl damit beschäftigen,Schrauben als auch zocken selber) sehr viel Spass.Leider ist es sehr Zeitintensiv und lenkt mich von wichtigem ab.Daher habe ich vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren als ich mit der meisterschule in Teilzeit angefangen habe,  meinen PC abgeschafft.Hatte somit nur noch mein Mac Book (Arbeits/Office Maschine) und meine XBox 360 auf der ich gezockt habe wenn ich gezockt habe. Die Games die ich in der Zeit gespielt habe sahen mir gut genug aus und oft habe ich gedacht was ist man doch bescheurt und holt sich in regelmäßigen abständen teure Grakas zum aufrüsten nur um FPS zu haben damit man die Games soooo schön spielen kann am PC.... aber meinen PC habe ich nun wieder weil ich net ohne kann... ABer meine Xbox habe ich auch so gern  sei es wegen dem Luxus Spiel rein,läuft und sieht gut aus oder sei es wegen der Titel wie Red Dead Redemtion oder Alan Wake etc...


----------



## Hübie (8. März 2011)

Das unterschreib ich so. Als seien wir die doofen die den Markt kaputt machen weil wir zu doof sind mit nem PC umzugehen. Irgendwie passt das net.


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

Die einzigen die den PC-Spiele(!)markt kaputt machen ist die PC-Community selbst.
Wenn wir ehrlich sind und das Kind beim Namen nennen herrscht dort hauptsächlich die Mentalität: 
"Ich hab nen Haufen Kohle für Hardware ausgegeben und da kann ich ruhig die Games saugen."

PC -> *Hardware* steht im Vordergrund
Konsolen -> *Spiele* stehen im Vordergrund

Und das ist auch irgendwo verständlich. Schließlich kann man, wenn man ein Konsolenspiel kauft, sicher sein dass es auch ohne Probleme und mit angenehmen Plug&Play läuft 
(Einzelfälle gibt es immer - auch am PC). Am PC muss man sich immer Gedanken machen: "Läuft das nun auf meinem System? Ist die CPU noch schnell genug? Schafft das meine Grafikkarte? 
Hoffentlich macht mir SecuROM oder anderer Kopierschutz keinen Strich durch die Rechnung..."
Und genau diese Sicherheit PLUS geniales Preis/Leistungsverhältnis PLUS tolle Spiele PLUS guter Grafik
sind die Gründe dafür warum Konsolen zum Spielen so beliebt sind. Da kannst du jetzt noch 1000mal schreiben Mehmet dass das Spiel X am PC ja so viel besser aussieht.
Auf einem guten HDTV bei normalen Sitzabstand sehen Konsolenspiele wie Killzone 3, Uncharted 2, Metal Gear Solid 4 etc. hervorragend aus - und DAS zählt.
Es zählt nicht ob diese Spiele nun am PC NOCH besser aussehen. Denn das ist wieder nur mit entsprechender Hardware möglich die dann dementsprechend kostet und das P/L Verhältnis einer Konsole weit verfehlt (und die Exklusiv-Spiele bekomme ich dann am PC immer noch nicht...)


----------



## Primer (8. März 2011)

Nja das mit dem verteufeln trifft doch aber auf beide Seiten zu, die letzten 20 Seiten heißt es immer wieder der PC sein sooo teuer, soo umständlich und habe so wenig attraktive Spiele. Aber all das ist doch nur ein immer noch verbreitetes Vorurteil, genauso wie wenn gesagt wird das durchweg alle Konsolen-Exklusives mies sind, sind sie aber nicht (-alle) , es hängt halt gerade hier zu viel vom Geschmack ab.
Ich versuche hier zB die Konsolen auch nicht schlecht zu reden, aber ich verteidige die Plattform PC gegen solche komischen Argumente die hier immer wieder von neuem aufkommen.

Unterm Strich unterscheiden sich PC und Konsole doch kaum mehr, der PC bietet aber mehr wenn man den will. Bestreitet hier etwa irgendjemand das Mods schlecht sind? Das es gut ist alle möglichen auf dem Markt verfügbaren Eingabegeräte uneingeschränkt zu nutzen? Das Dedi-Server besser sind als P2P? Das man auf dem PC eine sauberere Grafik bekommt(auch ohne tausende € im System zu versenken)?
Genauso hat der PC auch seine wehwehchen, etwa die zum Glück wieder abflauende DRM Welle, der ein oder andere schlechte Port, die vielfach kritisierte Steam-Acc Bindung oder das für "viele" kryptische Grafikeinstellungsmenü.


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

Naja solche "Extremisten" wie MehmetB oder Superwip gibt es im Konsolenlager nicht.
Es soll jeder auf dem System zocken auf dem man den meisten Spaß hat.
Der PC hat Vorteile und Nachteile - genau wie die Konsolen.
Aber die Konsolen haben immer die Präferenz dass sie weltweit DEUTLICH erfolgreicher als der (Spiele-)PC sind.
Nicht umsonst ist in den letzten Jahren immer wieder die Diskussion aufgekommen dass der PC als Spielemaschine 
bald ausstirbt und nicht umsonst sind die Konsolen bei 99% aller Spiele die Leadplatform.
Und dann sollte man mal nachdenken WARUM das so ist und nicht ständig eine Seite verteufeln und ständig das Selbe hier reinschreiben.


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2011)

> Hoffentlich macht mir SecuROM oder anderer Kopierschutz keinen Strich durch die Rechnung..."


 
oder ein anderer Kopierschutz oder gar aktivierung....

Sobald ein Game Steamgebunden wird oder so eine ******** wie damals anfangs bei Two Worlds (na Kunde,schön das du unser Game gekauft hast darfst es aber nur 3 x aktivieren...) wird das Game für die Konsole beschafft,Call Of Duty MW2 oder Black OPs etc.....

Ich möchte auch gebrauchte Spiele kaufen und meine wenn ich sie satt habe wieder verkaufen können. Beim PC Spiele-Bereich wird der Gebrauchtmarkt systematisch kaputt gemacht.

So eine ******** mache ich net mit. Klar gibts genug die saugen und so was aber ich gebe mein ehrliches Geld für Games aus die gut sind.Aber wenn ich als Kunde gefesselt werde sage ich nein. Daher ist das (wie ich finde) ein plus für die PS3 oder Xbox und Co.



> Aber die Konsolen haben immer die Präferenz dass sie weltweit DEUTLICH erfolgreicher als der (Spiele-)PC sind.


 
Bin mir auch sicher das es nur in Deutschland einen so großen PC Gaming und Hardwarekult gibt. Glaubt mal das im Ami Land und Japan die Konsolen schon ganz lange den Ton angeben.


----------



## Primer (8. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Naja solche "Extremisten" wie MehmetB oder Superwip gibt es im Konsolenlager nicht.
> Es soll jeder auf dem System zocken auf dem man den meisten Spaß hat.
> Der PC hat Vorteile und Nachteile - genau wie die Konsolen.
> Aber die Konsolen haben immer die Präferenz dass sie weltweit DEUTLICH erfolgreicher als der (Spiele-)PC sind.
> ...


 
Oh, ich kenne da sogar einen "Extremisten", der kaum extremistischer gegen den PC sein kann. Das gibts auf beiden Seiten, genauso wie diese seit Ewigkeiten anhaltende "der PC stirbt aus" -Diskussion.
Ich meine ja die Konsolen machen den größten Umsatz, aber fast niemand lässt sich aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht einen Multiplattformer entgehen. Selbst wenn die Xbox 360 in 99% aller Fälle Lead ist, muss deswegen der PC keine schlechte Portierung abbekommen, das Thema macht doch auch unter den Konsolen nicht halt, wie viele (vor allem) technisch schlechtere PS3 Ports gibts den...sehr viele.
Weiteres von mir zu diesem Thema findest du hier.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

In Russland (grösstes Land der Erde) ist der Spiele-PC viel verbreiteter als die Konsole, in Südkorea auch.


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

Ich bin überhaupt nicht gegen den PC, spiele selber ab und zu (mehr auf Konsolen).
Manche Genres funktionieren am PC am besten von der Steuerung her und es ist noch immer eine große Community vorhanden.
Spiele wie CoD, NfS, FIFA usw. würde es am PC nicht geben wenn es sich nicht rentieren würde.
Nur unterschätzen viele den Anteil an Grafik/High-End-Gamern am PC. Der Großteil zockt auf Komplett-PCs von Aldi, Media Markt oder anderen Märkten.
Nur weil man am PC zockt heisst das nicht dass man die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat. Wenn ich mir ansehe wie viele Problem-Threads es alleine hier
im Forum gibt muss ich manchmal schmunzeln. Das hat nichts mit DAU zu tun sondern dass der PC einfach als offenes System bei JEDEM immer wieder Probleme
bereiten kann und man sich mit diesen auseinander setzen muss. Und wenn man Pech hat und die Probleme nicht aufhören wollen ist es klar dass man sich irgendwann 
vielleicht lieber eine Konsole holt (wenn man nur entspannt zocken will).



Split99999 schrieb:


> In Russland (grösstes Land der Erde) ist der Spiele-PC viel verbreiteter als die Konsole, in Südkorea auch.


Das ist richtig allerdings ist der Spiele-Schwarzkopie-Anteil in Russland bei über 90% (!!) - für ernsthafte Projekte also komplett zu vergessen.


----------



## Primer (8. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Nur unterschätzen viele den Anteil an Grafik/High-End-Gamern am PC. Der Großteil zockt auf Komplett-PCs von Aldi, Media Markt oder anderen Märkten.
> Nur weil man am PC zockt heisst das nicht dass man die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat. Wenn ich mir ansehe wie viele Problem-Threads es alleine hier
> im Forum gibt muss ich manchmal schmunzeln. Das hat nichts mit DAU zu tun sondern dass der PC einfach als offenes System bei JEDEM immer wieder Probleme
> bereiten kann und man sich mit diesen auseinander setzen muss. Und wenn man Pech hat und die Probleme nicht aufhören wollen ist es klar dass man sich irgendwann
> vielleicht lieber eine Konsole holt (wenn man nur entspannt zocken will).



Ja aber wie willst du das Pauschaleisiren? Selbst wenn der High-End-Markt so winzig klein wäre, wo ist das Problem, solange man die gute Grafik dem interessierten zur Verfügung stellt? Ob sich Millionen nun mit 800x600 begnügen oder Full HD fahren, stört mich persönlich nicht die Bohne.
Oder anders: willst du die Bildqualität anhand eines SD TVs bewerten, weil die Masse eben noch keinen HD TV hat? Willst du ein Auto nach minimaler Ausstattung/Motorisierung bewerten, weil sowieso nur ein Bruchteil entsprechend bessere Ausstattung ordert?
Ist aus meiner Sicht Käse.


EDIT:
Auch ist mit den Foren sehr vorsichtig umzugehen, wer Hilfe braucht meldet sich irgendwo an und Postet sein Problem. Wer keine Probleme hat wird sich im Gegensatz dazu aber kaum irgendwo anmelden und von seiner Zufriedenheit berichten. Selbst wenn es 100 Problemanfragen gibt, ist das bei Verkäufen jenseits der 100K sehr wenig.
Es gibt sie aber freilich, die Spiele die richtig Probleme machen, etwa GTA IV oder Gothic 3, aber man sollte den Bogen vielleicht nicht gleich überspannen, auch sei gesagt das der PC hier durchaus mehr mucken macht als eine Konsole.


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2011)

Holla die Waldfee, hier gehts ja wieder gut ab. Mir fällt auch noch ein gewichtiges Pro PC Argument ein, welches die Konsoleros bisher weitestgehend für sich in Anspruch genommen haben. Stichwort Kostenpunkt. 

Hier mal eine Liste der Spiele die ich mir in letzter Zeit für PC zugelegt habe und was ich dafür zahlen musste:

Left 4 Dead 2: *6,- €*
Supreme Commander 2:* 8,- €*
Patrizier 4:* 12,- €*
GTA IV + Addon:* 8,- €*
Fallout 3 New Vegas: *13,- €*
Starcraft 2 : *20,- €*
CMR Dirt 2: *10,- €*
Dawn of War II: *10,- €*
Dawn of War II Chaos Rising: *10,- €*
Bioshock 2: *7,- €*
Lost Planet 2: *10,- €*
Mass Effect 2: *17,- €*
Empire Total War: *10,- €*
Napoleon Total War: *10,- €*
Race Driver Grid: *10,- €*
usw.

Ich gebe zu das sich die Preise von PC Neuerscheinungen immer mehr den Preisen von Konsolen Neuerscheinungen annähern. Sofern man ein paar Monate warten kann ist man am PC preislich aber immer noch um Welten besser dran. Bei Konsolenspielen dauert es einfach viel länger bis die Preise fallen und selbst wenn die Preise mal unten sind kosten die selben Spiele für PC nur die Hälfte bis ein Drittel oder noch weniger.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

TheMiz 



> Wenn ich mir ansehe wie viele Problem-Threads es alleine hier
> im Forum gibt muss ich manchmal schmunzeln. Das hat nichts mit DAU zu tun sondern dass der PC einfach als offenes System bei JEDEM immer wieder Probleme
> bereiten kann und man sich mit diesen auseinander setzen muss. Und wenn man Pech hat und die Probleme nicht aufhören wollen ist es klar dass man sich irgendwann
> vielleicht lieber eine Konsole holt (wenn man nur entspannt zocken will).



Ich finde schon, dass das was mit DAU's zutun hat. Wer hat denn häufig Probleme oder kann Probleme nicht oder nur schwer beheben? DAU's. Es ist ja nix dabei ein DAU zu sein. Ich bin auch mal ein DAU gewesen und hab bei den kleinsten Hindernissen verzweifelt vorm PC gesessen. Man lernt halt dazu und ist irgendwann kein DAU mehr oder man kauft sich ne Konsole und drückt Reset oder schickt sie bei Problemen ein.


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

@ primerp12

Momentan ist es so dass der PC-High-End-Markt komplett überflüssig ist.
Es gibt gute und schnelle Hardware die bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration nicht annähernd ausgereizt wird.
Die Unterschiede selbst zwischen DX9 und DX11+Tesselation ist IMHO ein Witz. Ich habe mir vorhin die Unterschiede bei Dragon Age 2 angesehen und musste wirklich laut lachen.
DAFÜR rüsten viele PCler für teures Geld auf? Da warte ich lieber noch auf PS4 / Xbox 3 und habe dann einen wirklich großen Sprung was die Grafik angeht - nicht zuletzt weil es auch neue Engines geben wird. 

@ Rolk

Da hast du sicher recht, die Preise fallen am PC viel schneller.
Das ist gut für DICH allerdings musst du auch die andere Seite der Medaille betrachten: Für den Publisher/Developer ist es nicht gut.
Die verdienen nämlich mit Konsolenspielen generell mehr - und auch eben *länger* mehr. 
Das bedeutet für den Spieler ist es ein Segen, für den PC-Spielemarkt auch ein Schuss der teils nach hinten los geht.


----------



## Shooter (8. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ primerp12
> 
> Momentan ist es so dass der PC-High-End-Markt komplett überflüssig ist.
> Es gibt gute und schnelle Hardware die bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration nicht annähernd ausgereizt wird.
> ...


 
Da hast du vollkommen Recht


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ Rolk
> 
> Da hast du sicher recht, die Preise fallen am PC viel schneller.
> Das ist gut für DICH allerdings musst du auch die andere Seite der Medaille betrachten: Für den Publisher/Developer ist es nicht gut.
> ...


 
Ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir keine grossen Gedanken, ob ein Publisher/Developer genug an mir verdient oder nicht. Wir als Käufer haben da sowieso viel zu wenig Einblick in die Materie und man darf nie vergessen das die Publisher/Developer genau das kassieren was sie bekommen können und nicht weniger (genau wie jede Andere Firma auch). Mit den tatsächlichen Produktionskosten hat der Verkaufspreis oft genug nicht allzu viel zu tun.


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

Ich mache mir schon Gedanken und habe einige Indie-Titel am PC (Machinarium, Braid, The Void) direkt auf der Homepage des Entwicklers gekauft weil er dort am meisten dran verdient.
Über Steam, GfWL, Gamesload etc. verliert der Entwickler immer einen beträchtlichen Teil des Geldes am Spiel. Und auf den Konsolen kaufe ich auch viele Spiele als Budget (Platinum oder andere Angebote) und jene die mir am meisten gefallen zum Release. Denn für den Entwickler/Publisher zählen die Release-Käufe am meisten.


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir keine grossen Gedanken, ob ein Publisher/Developer genug an mir verdient oder nicht.


 
Volle Zustimmung zu dieser Aussage!

Und genau deshalb habe ich auch eine Konsole - was juckt es mich, wenn es den PC Markt nicht mehr gibt? Gleichzeitig juckt es mich auch überhaupt nicht, wenn es keine Konsolen mehr gibt! Der Markt für Spiele ist da und WIE ich jetzt in den Genuss dieser komme, ist mir sowas von egal 

Ein Grund für dieses "Denken" stellt wohl die Tatsache dar, dass ich für meine Spiele bezahle (sei es für PC oder Konsole) - und da ich daran gewohnt bin, für Sachen die ich konsumiere zu bezahlen vergleiche ich auch Preise und zahle NIE mehr als 49€ für ein Spiel, egal welche Plattform! Aufgrund der Wertbeständigkeit der Konsolenspiele (die ja oft hier negativ angekreidet wird) kann ich das Spiel mit minimalen Verlust weiterverkaufen. 


"Verlust" - Wenn ich jetzt Killzone3 für 40€ wieder verkaufe (würde sicherlich noch mehr dafür bekommen) habe ich knapp 8€ ausgegeben für ca. 9 Stunden Spielspass! Wer sich DAS nicht leisten kann sollte doch eher ein Hobby wie wandern bzw. Spazierengehen in Betracht ziehen! Bzw. wenn man dann mal arbeitet und Geld verdient verschmerzt man diese 8€ im Monat schon irgendwie


----------



## shiwa77 (8. März 2011)

Also ich kann dieses ständige PC vs. Konsole nicht mehr ertragen.
Es ist doch völlig scheiß egal auf welchem System man spielt.

Ich für meinen Teil bin glücklicher Umsteiger auf die Xbox 360 S.
Warum?
Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf: Treiberprobleme, Abstürze, FPS Einbrüche wegen Problemen zwischen Antivirenprogramm und Spiel (z. B. Antivir und BlackOps), Installieren, kein Weiterverkauf, ... Einfach nur Spiel einlegen und gemütlich auf der Couch zocken.
Aber jedem das, was ihm gefällt. Habe keine Probleme mit PC- Spielern.
Und zum Thema Grafik:
Ganz ehrlich, ****** auf Grafik. Ich brauch kein "fotorealistisches" FullHD mit DX11! Ich will einfach nur ein gutes Spiel, mit guter Grafik, das Spaß macht.
Und genau das ist auch  auf den Konsolen möglich.
Und zum Thema "die Konsolen behindern die Grafik der PC- Spiele":
Da solltet ihr mal eher den Entwicklern die Schuld geben und nicht den Konsolen oder deren Spielern. Und natürlich den Raubkopierern, dank denen der PC immer unaktraktiver wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

Treiberprobleme sind eher ne Seltenheit (meiner Erfahrung nach), Abstürze sind auch nicht oft und die gibts auch auf Konsole, FPS-Einbrüche sehe ich eher als Konsolenproblem, bei nicht wenigen Spielen sind die FPS bei Konsole sogar auf 30 gelockt (z.b. bei BC 2, welches ich am PC mit 70 FPS spiele und das mit deutlich besserer Grafik), Antivirenprogramm hab ich persönlich gar nicht. Wenn man nicht auf dubiosen Seiten surft und alle Sicherheitsupdates für Windows zieht gehts auch ohne. Sind für mich alles keine Argumente für eine Konsole. Bei der Grafik kommt es imo immer drauf an was man gewohnt ist. Ich hab bei der PS1 damals über die gute Grafik gestaunt, heute empfinde ich sie als völlig unzumutbar (wie wir alle). So ähnlich verhält sich das bei mir mit "Next-Gen.-Konsolen" (eigentlich "Last-Gen.-Konsolen"). Die technischen Mängel, Tricks und Kaschierungen fallen mir sofort ins Auge (Kantenbildung, ressourcensparende Blur-Filter-Maßnahmen, Sub-HD-Auflösung, Pop-Ups, niedrig aufgelöste Texturen, reduzierte Physik, fehlende Grafikfeatures usw). Würde ich keinen PC haben würde mir das gar nichts ausmachen, ja es würde mir nichtmal auffallen, aber da ich vom PC etwas besseres gewohnt bin ist Konsolengrafik für mich mittlerweile auch schon ne Zumutung. Es gibt Ausnahme wie z.B. God of War 3, aber das Groß der Konsolenspiele ->


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

Auch wenns Sony und Microsoft nicht gerne zugeben, auf den Konsolen werden auch massig Spiele kopiert. FPS-Einbrüche hat man auch auf den Konsolen, hab letzt GTA4 auf der PS3 gezockt und hätte fast gekotzt so ruckelig war das teilweise, mal abgesehen davon dass man bei der verschwommenen Grafik kaum was erkennen konnte, bin halt besseres gewohnt 

Und wenn ihr Treiberprobleme und Abstürze habt solltet ihr mal ein sauberes und aktuelles System aufsetzen... mein Windows 7 SP1 läuft einwandfrei mit allen Games seit über 2 Jahren.

Dass eine Konsole dafür dennoch weniger anfällig ist und vorallem besser für DAUs geeignet, kann man natürlich nicht abstreiten!


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhjja...ich sitze wirklich 2m von meinem 37" FullHD TV von LG entfernt...ich armer Kerl, dabei könnte ich doch so toll jeden Pixel von 30cm Entfernung betrachten...



Wozu hast du dann überhaupt Full HD? Oder HD?

Siehe etwa hier:
1080p HDTV-Was Ist Der Richtige Abstand? - online Info & News



> Empfohlenen optimale Abstände zu einem 1080p HDTV Fernseher nach Bildschirmgrösse:
> 
> ...
> *32 Zoll-1,25m *
> ...



Um HD ausnutzen zu können muss man wirklich relativ nahe am TV sitzen- oder braucht einen sehr großen TV

Und ein entsprechend größerer Bildschirm wirkt bei dieser Auflösung auch wirklich viel besser, mir kann keiner erzählen, dass ihm ein 32 Zoll TV aus 2m lieber ist als ein 50 Zoll 1080p TV, zumindestens niemand, der es schon ausprobiert hat



Allgemein basiert deine gesamte Argumentation auf folgender Grundlage:
"Ich habe einen PC... und ich habe Konsolen... trotzdem zocke ich meist auf den Konsolen... das hat einen Grund: es ist einfach einfacher und Gemütlicher mit den Konsolen auf dem TV zu zocken..."

Das gute alte TV Argument- gewürzt mit ein paar Exklusivtiteln und der Tatsache, dass du es vermutlich einfach nicht besser weißt

Dabei hast du auch _beide_ Konsolen... für das Geld hättest du dir genausogut einen Spieletauglichen HTPC mit Blu-Ray und einer leisen Kühlung holen können, wenn man den Platzverbrauch beider Konsolen _zusammen_ bedenkt wäre ein solcher PC auch in einem Gehäuse von der Stange -und mit dezitierter GraKa- deutlich kompakter realisierbar



			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Das alles wird sich aber mit der neuen Konsolengeneration drastisch ändern.



Die wann kommt?

5/6 Jahre sind die aktuellen Konsolen nun Alt- über Nachfolger gibt es noch nichtmal Gerüchte, vor ~2013 werden sie wohl kaum kommen- wenn überhaupt; lediglich die Wii soll Gerüchten zufolge bereits 2012 abgelöst werden

Man muss auch bedenken, dass sowohl die X-Box 360 als auch die PS3 für Sony und Microsoft finanziell bis heute ein Milliardengrab darstellen; auch die erste XBox war für Microsoft ein finanzielles Debakel, ich halte es daher für realistisch, dass sich speziell Microsoft komplett aus dem Konsolenmarkt zurückziehen wird und überhaupt keinen Nachfolger der XBox 360 plant

Wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen ist es auch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie nicht dem bisher üblichen Konzept folgen, dass eine Konsole zum Einführungszeitpunkt eine Hardwareleistung auf dem Niveau eines aktuellen High-End PCs besitzt; dieses Konzept hat sich in der Vergangenheit als unwirtschaftlich herausgestellt, sowohl bei der XBox als auch bei der XBox 360, der PS3- während die Wii mit Billig(st)hardware auf Smartphone Niveau als einzige aktuelle Konsole wirtschaftliche Erfolge feiert

Es ist daher gut möglich, dass Sony und, wenn überhaupt, auch Microsoft bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration auf eher schwache Hardware setzen; alle Welt zielt auf Casuals, auch Microsoft und Sony; Casuals legen aber kaum Wert auf die Grafik

Ich vermute auch, dass die Hersteller Angst davor haben, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration sehr bald von Streamingklienten vom Markt verdrängt werden könnte sodass sie erst abwarten wollen

-> all das verhindert/verzögert die Einführung der nächsten Konsolengeneration und sorgt dafür, dass sie, wenn sie irgendwann doch kommen sollte, kaum mit High End (oder auch nur Mittelklasse) PCs des Kaufzeitpunkts mithalten wird; sie wird sicher schneller sein als die aktuelle aber wenn sie 2013 oder 2014 kommt ist im PC Bereich sicher auch schon das hinterletzte Netbook schneller...



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Wir verteufeln gar niemanden... Es ist doch eher so, dass die PCler die Konsolen verteufeln, da sie diese einfach nicht akzeptieren können!



Zurecht- die Konsolen zerstören den PC Spielemarkt -zumindestens in den klassischen Crossplattformgeneres-, bremsen den technischen Fortschritt und sorgen, speziell bei Egoshootern, für ein schlechtes weil Konsolenoptimiertes Gameplay (Paradebeispiel: Crysis2)

Mit ihrer schwächlichen Hardwareleistung bremsen die Konsolen nicht nur die Entwicklung der Grafik sondern auch -und das wird oft vergessen- die Entwicklung von (Gameplayrelevanter)Physik und auch das Leveldesign

Wenn die Steuerung auf ein Gamepad optimiert ist ist das für PC Spieler auch oft ein klarer Nachteil, zumindestens bei Egoshootern

Und jedes einzelne Konsolenexklusive Spiel wäre nicht Konsolenexklusiv wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe... warum gibt es etwa die Halo Serie nicht für den PC (mit Ausnahme von Halo1) obwohl Halo ursprünglich für den PC entwickelt wurde? Tja... da kann man sich bei den Konsolenspielern bedanken


Verantwortlich dafür sind die Raubkopierer, die die Wirtschaftlichkeit des PCs für die Spielepublisher reduzieren- und die Konsolen, die für die Spielepublisher eine goldene Alternative darstellen

Als wirtschaftlich nicht völlig kurzsichtiger PC Spieler, zumindestens in den Crossplattformgeneres, muss man die Konsolen einfach verachten denn sie stellen eine direkte Bedrohung für die Spieleplattform PC dar und waren auch in der Vergangenheit schon vielfach direkt für Probleme bei PC Spielen verantwortlich, schlimmstenfalls dafür, dass bestimmte Spiele überhauptnicht auf dem PC erschienen sind



			
				orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> oder ein anderer Kopierschutz oder gar aktivierung....
> 
> Sobald ein Game Steamgebunden wird oder so eine ******** wie damals anfangs bei Two Worlds (na Kunde,schön das du unser Game gekauft hast darfst es aber nur 3 x aktivieren...) wird das Game für die Konsole beschafft,Call Of Duty MW2 oder Black OPs etc.....
> 
> ...



Der Kopierschutz ist am PC vielleicht lästig- aber das ist kein Vergleich zu den Konsolen!

Die Konsolen sind reine DRM Plattformen; die Verhinderung von Raubkopien ist ihre wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung; auf der Konsole ist man den Herstellern vollständig ausgeliefert, das geht so weit, dass man zum Teil eine neue Firmware installieren muss, die den Funktionsumfang der Geräte einschränkt wenn man neue Spiele Spielen will

Auch begrenzte und Hardwarebezogene Spieleaktivierungen sollen, zumindestens auf der PS3 bekanntlich bald eingeführt werden

Auf dem PC hilft spätestens ein Crack gegen Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz; auf der Konsole hat man in der Regel Pech gehabt (außer man crackt, soweit möglich, die gesamte Konsole, dann braucht man aber eine zweite wenn man noch online spielen will)


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, ob der PC ausstirbt geht mir sonst wo vorbei  (auch wenn es die Konsolen so nicht mehr gibt)...


Ich will Games zocken und der Markt ist da - ergo werde ich auch bedient (wie ist mir auch schnurz, die Industrie wird schon schauen dass sie zu ihrem Geld kommt und ich somit auf meinen Spass ^^)

Da kann Superwip noch so gegen die Konsolen wettern, ausserhalb dieses Forums, ach, überhaupt ausserhalb dieses Threads interessiert das überhaupt niemanden - und ändern wird sich auch nix! Ich bin zum Glück weit davon entfernt, emotional so einem Kasten aus Metal/Plastik etc.. nahezustehen - dafür interessiert mich mehr, was diese Dinger auf den Bildschirm zaubern! Und bevor jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommt mich als HardwareDAU zu bezeichnen, ich hab hier Eingabegeräte rumstehen die übersteigen den Wert der PCs von so manchen hier - und ich baue mir selber auch noch Eingabegeräte! Zudem bastle ich fast wöchentlich an meinem PC rum oder an dem von Freunden - also wer ist hier der DAU


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2011)

> Wie gesagt, ob der PC ausstirbt geht mir sonst wo vorbei  (auch wenn es die Konsolen so nicht mehr gibt)...
> 
> 
> Ich will Games zocken und der Markt ist da - ergo werde ich auch bedient (wie ist mir auch schnurz, die Industrie wird schon schauen dass sie zu ihrem Geld kommt und ich somit auf meinen Spass ^^)



Wenn sagen wir das Autofahren verboten wird ist dir das auch egal, weil du ja immernoch mit dem Bus fahren kannst?


Der PC ist aktuell oder in absehbarer Zukunft sicher nicht in seiner Existenz als Spieleplattform bedroht aber die Crossplattformentwicklung mindert die Qualität von PC Spielen in den betroffenen Generes erheblich


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

Konsolen gibts schon seit über 30 Jahren und sind derzeit auf einem Höhepunkt der Popularität, warum sollte es plötzlich keine mehr geben? WENN MS und Sony sich aus dem Konsolengeschäft zurückziehen füllen andere Konzerne die Lücke. 

Und wenns hoffentlich bald ne neue Konsolen-Gen gibt wird auch die PC-Grafik auf Anhieb noch ein ganzes Stück besser. (Hardware von 2005 werden sie wohl nicht mehr verbauen )


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. März 2011)

Manche PC-Fanboys haben einfach nur Angst, dass es irgendwann nur noch Konsolen zum Zocken gibt und deswegen ziehen sie so darüber her. 

@Superwip
Cubitek bringt wahrscheinlich ein DTX-Case mit 2x140er Lüftern raus, nur würde ich dort nie 140er Radis verbauen.


----------



## Primer (8. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ primerp12
> 
> Momentan ist es so dass der PC-High-End-Markt komplett überflüssig ist.
> Es gibt gute und schnelle Hardware die bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration nicht annähernd ausgereizt wird.
> ...



Nun bei mir spiegelt sich der "High-End-Markt" in der Leistungsklasse einer 260-460GTX wieder, mehr braucht man einfach nicht imo. Selbst ich habe noch überlegt für Crysis 2 auf eine 570GTX zu wechseln, aber das kann ich mir wohl getrost sparen. Auch ist das mit DX11 so eine Sache, es ist ein nettes Feature, aber um die Grafik der Konsolen zu übertreffen auch nicht nötig. Wieviel einem die bessere Grafik wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden, Fakt ist doch aber das auch sehr gute PC Grafik heutzutage mehr als bezahlbar ist und sich vor dem P/L Verhältnis einer Konsole nicht zu verstecken braucht, auch wenn diese nicht ganz erreichbar ist.
DA II ist doch auch bloß ein Bsp, es gibt genug Spiele (Metro, Anno, Crysis, BC2, ARMAII...) die auf dem PC eine deutlich besser Grafik bieten.

@Fadi
hab das mit dem Zitat gefixt...


----------



## Shooter (8. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die wann kommt?
> 
> 5/6 Jahre sind die aktuellen Konsolen nun Alt- über Nachfolger gibt es noch nichtmal Gerüchte, vor ~2013 werden sie wohl kaum kommen- wenn überhaupt; lediglich die Wii soll Gerüchten zufolge bereits 2012 abgelöst werden


 
Die Neue Xbox wird spätestens 2012 erscheinen und Hardwaremäßig gut für DX 11 gerüstet sein!
Aber ich Wette sobald nächstes Jahr die Xbox mit DX 11 ankommt, heißt es bei den PC´lern wieder, bald kommt ja DX 12 die Konsole hat scheiss Grafik 

Xbox 720 - Alles was du über den Xbox 360 Nachfolger wissen musst


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn sagen wir das Autofahren verboten wird ist dir das auch egal, weil du ja immernoch mit dem Bus fahren kannst?


 
 

Nun ja, glücklicherweise bezeichne ich Autofahren nicht direkt als Hobby  Zudem benutze ich kein Auto, sondern beschränke mich auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel da ich mitten in der Stadt lebe (und ein Auto eben nix anderes wäre als Mittel zum Zweck von A nach B zu kommen ^^)!

Aber im Prinzip hast du Recht: Ich will Spiele spielen und deshalb mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen, die Plattform ist egal sofern das Angebot stimmt!


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

Shooter 

Natürlich. Nach 2 - 3 Jahren werden die optischen Unterschiede deutlicher werden und dann gehts von vorne los.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. März 2011)

@Superwip
Ich habe gerade nochmal extra nachgemessen, es sind auf den Zentimeter genau 2m +/- je nach dem wie man sich auf der Couch befindet.

Wieso es nur ein 37" FullHD TV ist?

Ganz einfach: 37" bedeuten 94cm Bilddiagonale und ich gehe von einer Abstandsformel von max. 3*die Bilddiagonale aus, d.h. bis zu 2,82m wäre ein 37" noch absolut angemessen - was bringt es einem denn auch bitte jedes Haar nochmal genau zu betrachten?
Ich bin vorher in die Eletromärkte gegangen und habe mir die TV-Bilder aus verschiedenen Metern Entfernung angeguckt, bei nicht (Full-)HD-Inhalten ist das Bild bei nur ~1,5m einfach grauselig, wohingegen es eben bei mehr Entfernung schon wieder anders aussieht - ich gucke gelegentlich nunmal auch Fernsehen -> auch schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass man bei so einer kleinen Entfernung garkeinen richtigen Überblick über das ganze Bild hat? ...ich höre aus dir immer nur den Theoretiker...

Weiterhin benutze ihn zum Spielen auf der Konsole, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, und zum Filme und Serien gucken in HD und FullHD; abspielen tue ich die Inhalte mit einem FullHD Mediaplayer + Festplatte. Bei einer Entfernung von besagten ~2m ist das Filmegucken in solch einer Auflösung einfach ein Traum. Sowas möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Meinen PC habe ich nicht am Fernseher, weil der gut einige Meter davon entfernt steht und ich ganz bestimmt kein Word-Dokument o.Ä. an so einem großen Bildschirm von der Couch aus schreiben möchte, da reicht mir mein kleiner 22" TFT, bei dem ich auch noch bei einem Dokument genügend Überblick habe...


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Neue Xbox wird spätestens 2012 erscheinen und Hardwaremäßig gut für DX 11 gerüstet sein!
> Aber ich Wette sobald nächstes Jahr die Xbox mit DX 11 ankommt, heißt es bei den PC´lern wieder, bald kommt ja DX 12 die Konsole hat scheiss Grafik
> 
> Xbox 720 - Alles was du über den Xbox 360 Nachfolger wissen musst


 
Tolle Quelle!



> Bestätigt wurden die aktuellen Gerüchte noch nicht. Auch über die Qualität der Quellen kann man derzeit noch keine Auskunft geben. Angeblich stammen alle Informationen direkt von einem nicht genannten Microsoft-Mitarbeiter.


 
Abgesehen davon:



> Dabei soll Microsoft auf einen Grafikchip und einen Prozessor von Intel setzen.


 
Also wohl Ivy Bridge samt IGP, wenn die Gerüchte sich bewahrheiten- und wenn sie sich nicht bewahrheiten kann die Konsole ganauso gut überhaupt nicht kommen; das reicht bestenfalls aus um mit einem _aktuellen_Mittelklasse PC mitzuhalten...

Das bestätigt auch meine Aussage:
[QUOTEWenn die neuen Konsolen kommen ist es auch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie nicht dem bisher üblichen Konzept folgen, dass eine Konsole zum Einführungszeitpunkt eine Hardwareleistung auf dem Niveau eines aktuellen High-End PCs besitzt[/QUOTE]

Wenn das _Gerücht_ stimmt bekommt die Konsole eben wahrscheinlich einen Ivy Bridge Dualcore samt gepimpter (?) IGP und ist damit vielleicht so schnell wie ein _aktueller_ >800€ Mittelklasse Gaming PC...

Die Konsole wird dann wahrscheinlich für unter 300€ angeboten und rittert, bestückt mit "Kinect 2", eher mit der "Wii 2" um Casualspieler als dass sie auf Konfrontationskurs mit High-End PCs geht

Es könnte freilich auch sein, dass Intel und Microsoft bei der neuen XBox an einem Milliardenschweren Geheimprojekt arbeiten und auf Basis von Intels "Knight Ferry" und "Singlechip Cloud Computing" in Echtzeit gerenderte Raytracing Grafik in ungeahnter Qualität auf die Konsole bringen wollen... wer's glaubt wird seelig



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Prinzip hast du Recht: Ich will Spiele spielen und deshalb mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen, die Plattform ist egal sofern das Angebot stimmt!


 
Dann bist du ein erstaunliches Beispiel für einen idealen, unmündigen, Kunden, der kauft was immer man ihm anbietet... traurig



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach: 37" bedeuten 94cm Bilddiagonale und ich gehe von einer Abstandsformel von max. 3*die Bilddiagonale aus


 
Diese "x3 Abstandsformel" stammt aus der SD-Röhrensteinzeit als man aufgrund der grottigen Auflösung ansonsten Augenkrebs bekam...

Die Ideale Entfernung bei einer _sehr großen Auflösung_ entspricht tatsächlich etwa der Diagonale.

Auch Full HD (immerhin eine mehr als 5 mal so hohe Auflösung im Vergleich zu PAL) ist zwar keine perfekte Auflösung, kommt ihr aber schon sehr nahe; hier liegt der Idealabstand wohl etwa bei 1:1,3 - 1:1,4 (Diagonale:Abstand) aber er liegt sehr viel näher als bei SD und sehr viel näher als nach der alten 1:3 Formel



> bei nicht (Full-)HD-Inhalten ist das Bild bei nur ~1,5m einfach grauselig, wohingegen es eben bei mehr Entfernung schon wieder anders aussieht - ich gucke gelegentlich nunmal auch Fernsehen


 
SD Inhalte kann man hochskalieren und oder etwa mit fetten Schwarzen Balken betrachten womit man wieder bei einer kleineren Bildgröße wäre- kleiner geht immer!



> auch schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass man bei so einer kleinen Entfernung garkeinen richtigen Überblick über das ganze Bild hat?


 
Fast jeder PC Spieler einschließlich mir -und auch dir, mit deinem 22" Monitor, solange du einen halbwegs normalen Schreibtisch hast- sitzt, sofern er nicht gerade am Laptop oder ebenfalls auf einem zu kleinen TV spielt in einer vergleichbaren Entfernung zum Monitor; ich haben jedenfalls keine Probleme damit das Bild zu überblicken

Ein größeres Bild bietet auch einfach mehr Atmosphäre, wenn es einem darum geht (nicht zuletzt vor allem in Filmen)

Vor allem in Egoshootern kann zwar tatsächlich unter Umständen ein etwas größerer Abstand zum Monitor vorteilhaft sein- aber niemals 1:3; vielleicht 1:1,5... in Strategiespielen und MMOs etwa profitert man aber sehr von der größeren Bildfläche eines großen (und nahen) Monitors; ein zu großer Abstand, 1:3 ist hier grenzwertig, kann auch in Shootern klar kontraproduktiv sein



> Meinen PC habe ich nicht am Fernseher, weil der gut einige Meter davon entfernt steht und ich ganz bestimmt kein Word-Dokument o.Ä. an so einem großen Bildschirm von der Couch aus schreiben möchte, da reicht mir mein kleiner 22" TFT, bei dem ich auch noch bei einem Dokument genügend Überblick habe...


 
Du könntest den PC am TV zum Spielen, als allzwecktauglichen Multimediaplayer, zum Surfen, Chatten und, mit einer TV Karte, auch als Festplatten/DVD Rekorder nutzen; das ist zwar im wesentlichen auch mit anderen Geräten möglich aber großteils weder so gut noch so flexibel

"Einige Meter" mit einem HDMI Kabel zu überbrücken ist auch kein Problem, selbst mit einem Billigkabel sind 5m locker möglich, laut Spezifikation sind 15m möglich, mit guten Kabeln sind bis 20m realisierbar, mit Repeater über 30m, als LWL HDMI über 100m... (okay, letzteres ist relativ teuer)


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Dann bist du ein erstaunliches Beispiel für einen idealen, unmündigen, Kunden, der kauft was immer man ihm anbietet... traurig


 
Öh nein - ich wähle mit Bedacht die Spiele aus, welche mich interessieren! Dabei wähle ich "frei" und unterliege nicht irgendeiner Restriktion, welche ich mir selbst auferlegt habe indem ich meiner idealen Plattform hinterher renne! Wenn junge Menschen schon so verbohrt sind und nicht offen für neues, dann kann ich mir schon lebhaft vorstellen welche netten Zeitgenossen die mal später sein werden 

Zum Glück umgebe ich mich auch mit Menschen, welche meine Ansichten teilen und ebenfalls Spielen als ihr Hobby betrachten: Die Plattform spielt höchstens noch eine Rolle, wenn wir alle zusammen mal ein Spiel im Multiplayer spielen wollen, dann kaufen wir dies auch für die Plattform, welche alle haben.

Wo du hier unmündige Kunden sehen willst, erklär mir mal bitte! 


Und kannst du mir mal bitte vielleicht ein Foto zeigen, wie du das bei dir realisiert hast? Also TV + PC? Ich hatte meinen PC am 42" FullHD hängen und ich kam damit einfach nicht klar! Somit spiele ich, wenn ich am PC spiele wieder an meinem 22" und damit bin ich glücklich!Da du hier ja soviel Erfahrung hast, kannst du mir mal bitte erklären wie ich das hier einrichten kann, dass die Steuerung/Verkabelung etc. ohne Probleme funktioniert (TV im Wohnzimmer, PC am Schreibtisch, 15M sind zum Überbrücken)

Falls ich dich nur falshc verstanden habe und du hier Theorie predigst, kann ich dir sagen dass es eben theoretisch (!!) sehr einfach ist, praktisch aber soviele (kleine) Problemchen auftreten, dass man bald die Lust daran verliert.


----------



## Shooter (8. März 2011)

Die unmündigen Kunden sind eher die, die sich alle 2 Jahre wie solche bekloppten ihre Hardware aufrüsten nur damit sie paar FPS mehr aufm Bildschirm haben


----------



## Intelfan (8. März 2011)

Oh man.. ihr benehmt euch hier wie im Kindergarten ^^ Diese kganze Diskussion ist doch total sinnlos, weil jeder seinen Favoriten bis in den Himmel lobt und felsenfest einer Meinung ist und keine anderen Meinungen, Vorteile oder Nachteile zulässt..


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Die unmündigen Kunden sind eher die, die sich alle 2 Jahre wie solche bekloppten ihre Hardware aufrüsten nur damit sie paar FPS mehr aufm Bildschirm haben


 
Wenn sie sichs leisten können - lass sie doch.

Wird keiner dazu gezwungen.



"DAFÜR rüsten viele PCler für teures Geld auf?"

Hier gilt das gleiche, lass sie doch wenn sie sichs leisten können, niemand zwingt sie dazu. Immerhin hat man so die best-mögliche Grafik, mit der Konsole hinkt man da halt IMMER hinterher, und für anspruchsvolle Leute ist das halt nicht immer eine Option.

Und mal eben ne neue Grafikkarte für ~150€ oder was eine gute P/L derzeit kostet ist auch nicht die Welt, lässt sich ja alles wunderbar kombinieren. Deine Konsole musst immer komplett neu kaufen.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. März 2011)

Ja, aber in welche Zeitabständen bitte....vor 2012 wird definitiv kein Nachfolger zb. der Xbox 360 kommen, also sind wir schon 6 Jahre mit dem gleichen System unterwegs...gehen wir von 2 Jahren Aufrüstintervall aus, sind das in dieser Zeit - also bis heute 450€ die man somit als pöser Konsolero übrig hätte...[ironie]finde ich mehr als genug für diese wirklich überteuerten Spiele...ach Konsolenbesitzer haben es nicht leicht...alles sooo teuer.[/ironie]


----------



## Primer (8. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ja, aber in welche Zeitabständen bitte....vor 2012 wird definitiv kein Nachfolger zb. der Xbox 360 kommen, also sind wir schon 6 Jahre mit dem gleichen System unterwegs...gehen wir von 2 Jahren Aufrüstintervall aus, sind das in dieser Zeit - also bis heute 450€ die man somit als pöser Konsolero übrig hätte...[ironie]finde ich mehr als genug für diese wirklich überteuerten Spiele...ach Konsolenbesitzer haben es nicht leicht...alles sooo teuer.[/ironie]


 
Och jetzt geht das wieder los, echt, ließ dir doch mal die letzten 20Seiten durch, dort ist das alles mehr oder weniger Diskutiert und widerlegt worden. Wird das hier jetzt sinnloses rumgeflame?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. März 2011)

Wie viel Strom zieht eigentlich ein durchschnittlicher Gaming-PC?
Meine PS3 braucht 79-103W, ein aktuelles Modell sogar noch weniger.


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall eine Menge mehr. 

Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke : GeForce GTX 570: Die bessere GTX 480

300-400W sind schon drin bei einem aktuellen PC mit GTX 570/580


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. März 2011)

Ok, bleiben wir in einem vernünftigen Rahmen und sagen wir mal mit einer GTX560.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. März 2011)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das meine Xbox 360 Slim max. 90W verbrauchen wird, bei meiner PS3 FAT (v3) sieht das noch anders aus - trotzdem kann von so einem Verbrauch mein PC nur träumen 

@primerp12
Da gibt es nichts zu widerlegen, ich habe lediglich Mehmets? Beitrag aufgegriffen und ihm daran eine einfache Rechnung gezeigt. Insgesamt ist die Konsole trotzdem billiger und vorallem einfacher in der Anschaffung und im Aufbau.

Sooo, jetzt aber vorsicht! Nicht wieder von euch (den PC-Nerds - was keineswegs eine Beleidigung ist) auf alle Verbraucher schließen, denn die meisten wissen gerade mal, dass ihr PC Windows "kann".


----------



## Primer (8. März 2011)

Immer das komplette System, ohne Monitor, Sound, etc. Angabe in W/h

Mein PC (siehe unten)
IDLE: ~160
Spielen (Just Cause 2): ~275

PS3 (damalige 40GB Version)
IDLE: ~100W
Spielen (GoW): ~145

Bei theoretisch 3h Spielen am Tag und einem Preis von 20Cent pro KW/h kommt man im Jahr auf 61€ für meinen PC und bei der PS3 auf 32€. Also rund das doppelte...soll ich noch erwähnen das dieser meiner PC mehr Leitung hat, nein oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. März 2011)

Die neue Version braucht noch weniger Strom und ist damit umweltfreundlicher. 
Also wieder ein Punkt, bei dem man mit Konsolen günstiger fährt.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. März 2011)

Genau das hatte Fadi aber geschrieben primer, er hat eine FAT PS3...deine Hardware ist aber keineswegs von vor 5 Jahren, also bitte fair bleiben 

Wenn, dann müsstest du als Referenz auch die aktuelle PS3 Revision ranziehen, die verbraucht ca. 75W unter *Last*. Da kommt dein PC wohl nicht mal im Idle ran


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

OH, MAN SPART 10€ IM JAHR, ich bin baff.

Blöd nur, dass jedes Konsolenspiel im Einkauf gleich mal 20€ mehr kostet (oder noch mehr, wenn man Steam-Angebote mitrechnet). Bei 10 Spielen im Jahr hat man so schon 200€ mehr ausgegeben.

Einen PC mit der Leistung einer Konsole gibts scho mit 120 Watt. Einfach Stromsparende Komponenten reinsetzen und gut ist. Trotzdem noch schneller als eine alte PS3 


"gehen wir von 2 Jahren Aufrüstintervall aus"

Welcher Trottel rüstet alle 2 Jahre seinen PC auf?

Und wenn das einer macht, dann weil er es sich leisten kann und weil es ihm das Wert ist, also lasst die in Frieden.

Selbst wenn einer alle 2 Jahre "aufrüstet", dann kostet das zwar Geld, aber dafür ist er dann auch aufm Stand der Technik, und nicht wie ihr mit der Konsole, 6 Jahre+ hinterher 
Und ihr könnt nichtmal was dagegen tun.


----------



## Primer (8. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die neue Version braucht noch weniger Strom und ist damit umweltfreundlicher.



Ja eine Neuanschaffung wäre in der Gesamtenergiebilanz ganz bestimmt umweltfreundlich



> Also wieder ein Punkt, bei dem man mit Konsolen günstiger fährt.


Das ist wie ich bereits erwähnt habe nur eine Frage des Verhältnisses, in puncto FPS/"Verbrauch" würde sich das eher nichts nehmen.

*EDIT*

@we3dm4n
Genaugenomen hab ich jetzt rund 95W/h gefunden
Stromverbrauch der PS3 Slim - idealo.de

Nichtsdestotrotz ist und bleibt das eine Verhältnisgleichung, mehr Leistung verbraucht mehr Energie und diese Leistung setzt mein Pc in entsprechend mehr FPS um oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. März 2011)

Also ist 61-32=10? 
Wobei die neue PS3 noch weniger braucht. 

Ach ja, auf nem Atom zockt es sich doch eher schlecht. 

@primerp12
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du dir ne neue Konsole kaufen sollst. 
Es geht ja um eine generelle Neuanschaffung, wenn man noch nichts zu Hause hat.


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

Richtig, man muss ja auch sehen dass man dafür weniger hat (Grafikqualität, Bildqualität) und die Spiele teurer sind.

Es gibt noch andere stromsparende CPUs und GPUs.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. März 2011)

Du nennst die Nerds hier, die wohl sogar in weitaus kürzeren Intervallen den PC aufrüsten "Trottel"? Du hast echt eine komische Sicht auf die Welt, wenn du dich überhaupt mit der realen beschäftigst?

...naja...

*Du darfst keineswegs* nur von deinem kleinen Steamhäuschen ausgehen. Denn die meisten Spiele kommen *ohne* Steam raus, kosten dabei eben auch einiges und obendrein gibt es bei den PC Versionen dann aber wenigstens bei geiler Grafik zu bewundernde Bugs, Optimierungsfehler und wie man es noch nennt...bestes Bsp. war ja wohl Black Ops xD - ich hab die PC-Version an die Wand gepfeffert.




Sooo, dann zeig mir mal bitte die Konfiguration, die unter Last (im Sinne von Spielen) max. 120W verbraucht, schneller (oder wenigstens gleichwertig) zu einer PS3 ist und zudem ebenso klein gehalten, leise und preisgünstig. Lass dir ruhig Zeit


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

Bugs haben die Konsolenspiele genauso, oder was denkst du wieso die Hersteller Patches releasen? 

Die meisten Games kriegt man definitv mit Steam (also in Steam).

Der PCGH-silent-PC z.B. Aber halt, der ist einer veralteten PS3 halt weit überlegen, ist ja auch keine 6 Jahre alte Hardware drin verbaut 


"Du nennst die Nerds hier, die wohl sogar in weitaus kürzeren Intervallen den PC aufrüsten "Trottel"?"

Aber lass sie doch wenns ihr Hobby ist, das hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

Du musst schließlich auch jedes Jahr deinen Fernseher aufrüsten damit er up-to-date bleibt, das sind jedes Jahr mal an die 1.000€!
Klarer Konsolen Nachteil!

Nein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. März 2011)

Jetzt gehen dir wohl endgültig die Argumente aus, oder kaufst du dir jedes Jahr einen neuen Monitor??

PS: Weils grad in der Werbung war...
Move, Move, Move!


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ok, bleiben wir in einem vernünftigen Rahmen und sagen wir mal mit einer GTX560.


162W im Idle und 356W unter Last ist gegenüber den 75W einer PS3 Slim halt schon deutlich mehr.

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 27) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Sicher leistet ein PC auch mehr aber ich persönlich hätte da schon viel Bauchweh beim Zocken wenn ich wüsste dass die PS3 bis auf AA/AF nahezu die gleiche Grafik liefert aber weniger als 1/3 an Strom verbraucht. Und die Temperaturen sind ab der GTX 560 auch nicht ausser Acht zu lassen, da kann's im Sommer ganz schön heiss werden im Zimmer.


----------



## dertobiii (8. März 2011)

Ich kauf keine neue ps3 nur weil sie weniger strom braucht


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

TheMiz 



> Sicher leistet ein PC auch mehr aber ich persönlich hätte da schon viel Bauchweh beim Zocken wenn ich wüsste dass die PS3 bis auf AA/AF nahezu die gleiche Grafik liefert aber weniger als 1/3 an Strom verbraucht.



Seit wann liefert die PS3 nahezu die gleiche Grafik wie ein PC mit ner 560 TI. Hast du überhaupt n Gaming-Rechner oder mutmaßt du mal eben ins Blaue?


Thepro 

Find ich auch albern. Spiele-PC's sind nix für Pfennigfuchser und Billigheimer.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. März 2011)

Ich kaufe mir ganz bestimmt nicht so schnell einen neuen Fernseher...3D soll erstmal ausreifen, solange vergnüge ich mich noch mit meinem brilliantem FullHD TV, wieso sollte man da aufrüsten?


Und wieviel kostet der PCGH-bla-usw. PC?
Ahh, ich seh es gerade...mit OS 649€ - na das lohnt sich ja wirklich  und 161W ist *natürlich* weitaus weniger als 75W (PS3)


@Split
Und genau dieser letzte Satz von dir zeigt es wieder, ihr schließt von euch bzw. den Usern hier auf die Allgemeinheit - ist euch nicht klar, dass hier nur eine Minderheit ihre Ergüsse in Textform verfasst?


----------



## TheMiz (8. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Seit wann liefert die PS3 nahezu die gleiche Grafik wie ein PC mit ner 560 TI. Hast du überhaupt n Gaming-Rechner oder mutmaßt du mal eben ins Blaue?


Ich war knapp 3 Jahre lang im PC-Geschäft voll dabei mit der neuesten Hardware und hab mich über jede Kleinigkeit in den Foren informiert. Das war die Zeit bis die Xbox 360 auf den Markt kam. Meine letzte Grafikkarte war die 8800GTX und dann bin ich zu den Konsolen gewechselt. Ganz einfach weil sich der PC als Spielemaschine für mich nicht rentiert. Das Geschäft ist mir persönlich zu schnelllebig und durch die Tatsache dass der PC ein offenes System mit vielen Konfigurationen ist können Entwickler rein theoretisch (!) ihre Spiele so programmieren dass sie selbst auf einer High-End-Maschine schlecht laufen -> das bedeutet man muss wohl oder übel aufrüsten. Wenn Nvidia den Entwicklern sagt "wir wollen dass die Gamer unsere neue Hardware kaufen also macht die Spiele schön ressourcen-fressend!" und dann sieht man das "The Way it's mean't to be played" Logo kann man sich denken was los ist. Und das gefällt mir nicht.

Da stelle ich mir lieber eine günstige Konsole hin und die Entwickler kratzen das letzte Maß an Leistung raus anstatt dass ich einen PC hier stehen hab wo die Hardware in Spielen zu max. 60% ausgenutzt wird und dann muss man erst wieder aufrüsten weil eh kaum optimiert wird. Es ist natürlich so dass der PC eine bessere Grafik (1080p, AA/AF usw.) auf den Bildschirm bringen kann, aber für mich bringt das nichts wenn ich mich am meisten auf inFamous 2, Killzone 3, Uncharted 3, Twisted Metal, Motorstorm Apocalypse, Resistance 3 usw. freue da es diese Spiele am PC gar nicht gibt und auch keine Alternativen. Wenn ich nur RTS oder Point&Click Adventures spielen möchte ja dann ist der PC sicher besser geeignet aber für diese Genres braucht man auch keinen High-End-PC. Starcraft 2 läuft selbst auf meinem Rechner noch sehr gut in 1680x1050.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

Das ist total in Ordnung. Es geht ja nur um den Punkt Grafik und die Grafik der PS3 ist heutzutage bei Multiplattformtiteln nicht mehr nahezu identisch mit der eines Performance-PC's (z.B. ein PC mit ner GTX 560 TI). Die PS3 muss in dem Punkt leider deutlich Federn lassen.


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Ja das bestreitet auch gar niemand - und kein Konsolenuser (auch hier, jene welche auch über einen starken Gaming-PC verfügen) bemängelt die Grafikleistung der PS3!

Es sind nur die PC-only Zocker die ein Problem damit haben - warum eigentlich, ihr spielt ja nicht damit 

JEDER Konsolenbesitzer weiss:

- dass der PC bessere Grafik bietet
- dass M/T viel schnellere Eingabemöglichkeit bei Shootern bietet
- ...

Aber wir haben kein Problem damit, weder mit den Schwächen der Konsole noch mit dem PC (Aufrüsten etc...) - wir machen das alles mit um Zocken zu können! Statt dass die PC-Only Zocker zufrieden sind, hacken einige (zu Superwip schiel) seit fast 100 Seiten auf den Konsolen rum! Die haben GAR KEINE Schuld an der stagnierenden Grafik auf dem PC - schaut doch mal Metro 2033 an! Wenn die Studios wollen, können sie prächtige, hardwarefordende Spiele für den PC entwickeln. Man sollte halt nicht so blauäugig sein und sich bewusst sein, in welcher Welt wir leben: Wir haben nun mal Kapitalismus und Spiele werden nicht mehr in der Garage programmiert. Ich muss immer lauthals lachen, wenn ich so Aussagen lese wie (z.b.) "... Crytek ist auf dem PC groß geworden und jetzt ...." - 

Also bitte - Crytek, gleich wie Valve oder Blizzard sind Firmen, die Geld für ihre Arbeit sehen wollen. Und egal welche Community was gemacht hat, die Manager solcher Firmen wissen wahrscheinlich gar nicht was sie da verkaufen/vermarkten! Da zählt nur: Hier Firma, Produkt, da Kunden und Nachfrage! Nachfrage steigern, mehr Kunden erreichen und möglichst viel Gewinn rausschlagen - nicht um sich Villen und teure Autos zu kaufen, sondern die Knete wieder in neue Projekte zu investieren und nochmehr Geld rauszuschlagen...

Crytek hat selbst mal gesagt, dass durch die Multiplattform-Ausrichtung viel mehr Geld zur Verfügung steht von Seiten des Publishers. Also nicht nur höherer Gewinn später, sondern auch während der Durststrecke des Programmierens und Fertigstellens des Spiels! (Dieses zusätzliche Geld könnten (!!!) sie in eine bessere PC-Version investieren - ob sie das gemacht haben, sehen wir dann Ende März)


(Aja, Valve, die immer ziemlich scharf gegen die PS3 geschossen haben, haben für die Sony Konsole was Tolles auf Lager: Wer Portal2 für die PS3 kauft, bekommt gratis Portal2 für Steam dazu - und PS3 und PCler können im Multiplayer zusammen zocken! Auch wenn ich dann beide Games habe werde ich wohl Portal auf der PS3 spielen -  Chillfaktor (@Couch  ) und das gemächliche Gameplay laden förmlich dazu ein  )


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2011)

Hm? Ich hab nur diese Aussage "korrigiert":

_Sicher leistet ein PC auch mehr aber ich persönlich hätte da schon viel Bauchweh beim Zocken wenn ich wüsste dass die PS3 bis auf AA/AF nahezu die gleiche Grafik liefert_

Brauchst jetzt also nichts auf mich projizieren und mich zutexten. :p

Crytek IST durch PC-Gamer gross geworden und schuldet PC-Gamern einen vernünftigen Port ohne Aim-Assistance und mit sehr guter bzw deutlich aufgewerteter Grafik. Was daran lustig ist verstehe ich nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob du von seelenlosen Technokraten grossgezogen wurdest, aber ne gute Beziehung beruht auf geben UND nehmen. Das gilt natürlich auch für Geschäftsbeziehungen. Son Crap wie in der Demo werden ich und viele andere PC-Gamer jedenfalls nicht kaufen und dann hat sich das halt mit Crytek erledigt. 



> (Aja, Valve, die immer ziemlich scharf gegen die PS3 geschossen haben, haben für die Sony Konsole was Tolles auf Lager: Wer Portal2 für die PS3 kauft, bekommt gratis Portal2 für Steam dazu - und PS3 und PCler können im Multiplayer zusammen zocken! Auch wenn ich dann beide Games habe werde ich wohl Portal auf der PS3 spielen - Chillfaktor (@Couch  ) und das gemächliche Gameplay laden förmlich dazu ein  )



Das ist nur so, weil Valve Steam wohl auf die PS3 bringen darf. Der Valve-Chef hält davon ab scheinbar aber nicht viel von Konsolen. Sowohl die Xbox360 als auch die PS3 nahm er immer wieder teils krass unter Feuer.


----------



## muertel (8. März 2011)

Das verstehe ich eben nicht: Hast du die fertige Version von Crysis2 schon gespielt? Unterscheidet sich die Optik wirklich nicht von den Konsolen? Aim-assistance: Diese Option gibt es in einigen Shootern auf der Konsole, ich deaktiviere sie immer - was hindert PC User daran, dies ebenso zu machen? Zudem, ist Autoaim wirklich aktiv oder aktiviert sich dieses nur, wenn man einen Controller am PC nutzt?

Fragen über Fragen: Ich warte erst mal einige Tests ab, dann entscheide ich ob das Spiel wert ist, gekauft zu werden (die Grafik stellt für mich kein Kaufargument dar!). Auf welcher Plattform entscheide ich dann, ob es sich Freunde auch holen (wie immer halt ^^).



> Ich weiss nicht ob du von seelenlosen Technokraten grossgezogen wurdest, aber ne gute Beziehung beruht auf geben UND nehmen. Das gilt natürlich auch für Geschäftsbeziehungen



Also meine Erziehung war tadellos, danke der Nachfrage - ich komme im Leben sehr sehr gut zurecht  Wenn du mit den Leuten bei Crytek reden könntest, dann würden diese sicherlich wieder einen reinen PC Shooter machen wollen! Auch ich (durch meine Erziehung  ) würde immer versuchen, meine letzte Arbeit zu übertreffen und mein bestes zu geben! Aber das Management entscheidet halt, was passiert! Und da haben romantische Gedanken (auf dem PC groß geworden, auf dem PC bleiben wir) nix zu suchen - nicht wenn die Firma wachsen will und auch in den nächsten Jahren Spiele produzieren möchte! Und es ist schon eine ordentliche Leistung, wenn man eine Engine, welche total auf den PC zugeschnitten war plötzlich auf 3 Plattformen lauffähig kriegt. 

Und wer weiss, vielleicht bietet die Crysis2 Vollversion ja ein ordentliches Optionsmenü (das in der Demo ist ein bisschen  ), hochaufgelöste Texturen, etc... Dazu müssen wir halt die Vollversion abwarten bzw. erste Tests 



Die Einstellung Valves hat sich wohl geändert ^^

"PS3 is incredibly important to us
[…]
We don’t feel that the PS3 users had the Valve experience that we like to deliver. So in that case, it’s incredibly important to us; we kind of fix everything wrong in the products that we delivered before for the PS3, which we thought were good but weren’t quite the Valve experience."

*Quelle*: Valve: “PS3 is incredibly important to us” | VG247


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2011)

Zur der PC-Demo von Crysis 2 kann ich dir dieses Video empfehlen. Da geht ein PC-Gamer auf alles ein.

Wie sehr soll Crytek denn noch wachsen? Crytek ist schon 600 Mann und 5 Studios gross (doppelt so gross wie DICE z.B.). Ich dachte übrigens ich hätte klar gemacht, dass diese "romantischen" Gedanken, wie du sie nennst, durchaus grossen Einfluss aufs Geschäft haben können. Dass die PC-Community Crysis 2 im Moment mit äusserster Skepsis beäugt ist dir vielleicht entgangen.


----------



## muertel (9. März 2011)

Also jetzt mal meine "romantischen" Gedanken zu diesem Thema:

Crysis 2 ist der Versuch, auf allen Plattformen Fuß zu fassen - beim nächsten Teil (vielleicht sogar ein Addon ala "Warhead") haben sie die Engine und alles schon parat, dann können sie sich auch wieder mehr auf den PC konzentrieren. Und wer weiss, ob sie dies nicht schon getan haben - die Demo habe ich selber gespielt, grafisch reisst diese echt nicht viel! Dennoch, es gibt doch derzeit kaum Games, welche besser aussehen oder?! 

Das mit der kritischen PC-Community können wir gerne nochmals nach dem Release diskutieren, wenn endlich mal Verkaufzahlen vorliegen. Ich glaube, dass sich Crysis2 auf PC noch besser verkauft als der erste Teil aber warten wir lieber noch ab ^^


----------



## MehmetB (9. März 2011)

Wieso kommen manche immernoch mit "aufrüsten"?

Das wurde hier doch schon so oft erklärt, es ist falsch und trifft nicht zu, somit ist es auch kein Argument.

"und kein Konsolenuser bemängelt die Grafikleistung der PS3!"

Die anspruchslosen Konsolenspieler vielleicht nicht, aber die Entwickler schon seit längerem, siehe Polyphony Digital (GT5), Crytek und die Killzone-3 Macher.


Früher hatte Gabe Newell seine ehrliche Meinung zu den Konsolen gesagt, nämlich dass sie veraltet und langsam sind, die gleiche Meinung teilt zu 90% auch jeder Entwickler (z.B. Crytekt) "heimlich", weils ja die "Wahrheit" ist und kein Geheimnis.

Dann hat Valve aber gemerkt, dass das halt ein großer Markt ist, und deshalb mit ihren Aussagen zurückgerudert. Ehrichkeit ist wenns ums Geschäft geht halt oft fehl am Platz.



"Es sind nur die PC-only Zocker die ein Problem damit haben - warum eigentlich, ihr spielt ja nicht damit "

Weil wir nur kritisieren und sensibilisieren wollen?

Ich kritisiere auch die religiösen Morde weltweit oder die willkürlichen Todesstrafen in China, oder dass wir Nahrungsmittel in unseren Autos verfahren während Milliarden Menschen hungern. Von allem bin ich nicht direkt selbst betroffen, trotzdem kritisiere ich. Solangs zurecht ist, kann niemand was sagen.


----------



## muertel (9. März 2011)

Du mischt hier immer alles durcheinander und drehst die Dinge so, dass sie für dich zusammenpassen!


Als Entwickler ist man nie zufrieden - so wie ich auf meiner Arbeit NIE zufrieden bin mit den Geräten bzw. Techniken, die ich zur Verfügung habe! Mehr bzw. besser geht immer, aber die große Kunst ist es halt mit dem, was man zur Verfügung hat, zurechtzukommen!

Für den Endkunden ist es egal, wie die Grafik auf den Schirm kommt - ich habe jedenfalls noch nie bei GT5 die kargen Strecken bemängelt! Klar, wenn man stehenbleibt und sich die Umgebung anguckt dann gibs sicherlich bessere Spiele! Aber es gibt keines, welches so einen Umfang bietet.

Wenn du aber so diskutieren möchtest, bitteschön: Schau dir mal die Top10 der PC Spiele an - und dann erzähl mir nochmals, dass nur Konsolenspieler anspruchslos sind  Und nebenbei, erzähl mal welche anspruchsvollen Games du zur Zeit gerade spielst, da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MehmetB (9. März 2011)

"Du mischt hier immer alles durcheinander und drehst die Dinge so, dass sie für dich zusammenpassen!"

Dann sag mal was genau??? Das mit Valve sind Fakten. Ebenso das mit den Entwicklern (kann man in Interviews nachlesen). 

Du schreibst aber nur deine Meinung...

"Für den Endkunden ist es egal, wie die Grafik auf den Schirm kommt"

Sorry, aber dann hast du wirklich keine hohen Ansprüche. 

Insgesamt ist GT5 enttäuschend, die sterilen Strecken, nicht alle Autos "Premium"/(normale)-Grafik, mäßige Sounds.

Ein gemoddetes NFS Shift mit Overhaul 2.0 und Better Shift Visuals 1.1 bietet hier wesentlich mehr (klar, geht nur auf dem PC) und sieht ungelogen 3-4 Jahre neuer aus.

Klar ist man als Entwickler sicher nie 100% zufrieden, aber wenn ich als Entwickler an der Spieleentwicklung durch die langsamen Konsolen "gehindert" bzw. eingeschränkt werde, wies derzeit der Fall ist, dann ist das nicht schön.

Zu den Top 10 der PC-Spiele, da darfst nicht viel drauf geben, da stimmen DENKE ich mal eher so jüngere Leute ab, sonst wär da nicht der "Landwirtschaftssimulator 1973" so weit vorne.


----------



## Shooter (9. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Klar ist man als Entwickler sicher nie 100% zufrieden, aber wenn ich als Entwickler an der Spieleentwicklung durch die langsamen Konsolen "gehindert" bzw. eingeschränkt werde, wies derzeit der Fall ist, dann ist das nicht schön.



Ja wenn da so ist, dann sollte wohl doch möglichst schnell die nächste Konsolengeneration erscheinen. 
Ich wäre dafür wenn alle 4 Jahre eine neue Konsole erscheint. Somit wird die Grafik nie die aller schlechteste sein! 

Bei der Xbox sind es ja jetzt nun 5 1/2 Jahre..... und bis die neue kommt könnte noch 1-2 Jahre dauern.


----------



## muertel (9. März 2011)

Bei den Top Spielen stimmt niemand ab, die richten sich nach den Verkaufszahlen! Und so "Spiele" wie der Landwirtschaftssimulator wird nicht von jungen Kunden gekauft, sondern eher von Erwachsenen 

Bei GT5 reduzierst du das gesamte Spiel wieder auf die Grafik - klar sieht da ein Rennspiel auf dem PC besser aus! Mir geht es aber um den Umfang: Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl habe zwischen GT5 oder einem hochgemoddeten SHift dann greife ich natürlich zu GT5 -> da kommen wöchentlich neue Strecken/Herausforderungen raus, in denen ich mich austoben kann! Und zwar im Singleplayer! Zudem habe ich in der Amateurklasse schon an die 100 Autos gekauft, das sind mehr als im gesamten Shift (oder einem anderen Rennspiel) zu finden sind!

Wenn du immer alles auf die Grafik schieben willst, bitteschön - kein Rennspiel hat mich länger gefesselt als GT5 (bedingt auch durch die wöchentlichen neuen Rennen - so starte ich, auch wenn ich wenig Zeit habe das Spiel mindestens einmal in der Woche, einfach weil ich die neuen Rennen fahren will und die Belohnungen kassieren möchte). Ausserdem hätte ich gerne einen Screenshot von Shift, wo die Autos besser ausschauen wie die Premiumautos bei GT5 (...und dann gleich den Link zu den Mods, denn die brauch ich dann auch).


Von wegen durcheinander bringen: Was juckt es mich als Endkunden, welche Schwierigkeiten die Entwickler mit der Architektur der Konsole haben? Die können rumjammern soviel sie wollen, will ich gar nicht höhren  Das Produkt kaufe ich auch nur, wenn es meinen Geschmack trifft oder viel Spielspass verspricht! Grafik war und wird nie ein Kaufargument sein! Ich hätte mir, um mal bei GT5 zu bleiben, dieses Rennspiel auch gekauft wenn nur Standardautos im Spiel wären. Für dich unverständlich? Na dann spiel Shift und sei glücklich damit, ich habe in GT5 noch nichtmal 50% erreicht, obwohl ich schon unzählige Stunden in das Game investiert habe (und noch viele, viele vor mir habe)!


Es wäre mal interessant, hier ein Statement der Redaktion zu höhren: Natürlich ist grafisch der PC unstreitbar (teilweise sogar weit) vorne - dennoch würde es mich interessieren, wieviele der PCGH-Redakteure eine (oder mehrere) Konsolen zuhause stehen haben und dann natürlich noch einen Satz dazu, WARUM (oder warum nicht)


----------



## MehmetB (9. März 2011)

Hier gibts ein paar NFS Shift Shots.

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=31202

Alleine schon die Texturfilter + Kantenglättung + die höhere mögliche Auflösung lässt das Bild besser aussehen.

Bei den Download-Cars findest auch bei jedem Screenshots.
Vorallem die Innenräume sind echt extrem detailiert, da hat jeder Schalter die 100%ige Aufschrift wie in echt, mein Auto ist auch im Spiel dabei.

GT5 hat eine gute Beleuchtung + Autoreflexionen (aber etwas übertrieben), aber die Texturen sind mies.

Der Umfang von GT5 ist ok, aber ich finds jetzt nicht so prickelnd 236 verschiedene Versionen vom Nissan GT-R reinzupacken, bei jeder nur minimale Details und Lackierung anders, und dann groß mit 1.000 Auots werben, wovon wieder nur 100 in normaler Grafik sind und der Rest abgespeckt.


"Ja wenn da so ist, dann sollte wohl doch möglichst schnell die nächste Konsolengeneration erscheinen. 
Ich wäre dafür wenn alle 4 Jahre eine neue Konsole erscheint. Somit wird die Grafik nie die aller schlechteste sein!"

Bin ich auch für, die könnten auch echt an so ner Steck-Upgrade-Hardware arbeiten, d.h. wer WILL der kann alle 2 Jahre oder so aufrüsten, aber niemand MUSS (so wie beim PC eben!).
Die wird dann einfach so eingesteckt wie die alten N64 Spiele.


----------



## muertel (9. März 2011)

Na also, du kannst ja doch vernünftige Argumente bringen - so macht das Diskutieren schon gleich viel mehr Spass (und als gut gemeinter Rat, du wirst auch ernster genommen  )!

Das mit den Autos von GT5 kann man ruhig als Schwindel bezeichnen - die 100 Versionen vom Nissan zb. interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Dennoch gibt es 200 Premium-Autos und die sind alle anders und liebevoll designt - mein Hauptziel ist es auch, die alle zu besitzen! Die Standardautos wollte ich anfangs eigentlich ignorieren, aber so ein Bugatti Veyron macht schon ordentlich was her - also habe ich jetzt auch einige der Standardwagen in der Garage, denn nur wegen der Grafik wollte ich auch ein paar nicht verzichten (Alfa Romeo, Bugatti, einige coole Racingcars  )...

Die "Saisonsrennen" sind ein Teil von GT5, den sich Entwickler auch für PC abschauen könnten - somit würden sie die Spieler animieren, das Spiel wenigstens wöchtentlich einmal zu starten. Zudem hat man als Besitzer der Originalversion einen gewaltigen Vorteil: Ohne die Saisonsrennen bekommt man nur sehr langsam Erfahrungspunkte und Geld. Kann sich also kaum Autos kaufen und braucht dementsprechend auch länger, um aufzuleveln. Wenn man die Originalversion hat, bekommt man diese Rennen bzw. Veranstaltungen wöchentlich neu, kann daran teilnehmen und bekommt Geld/Erfahrungspunkte... Ich kenne einige, welche die Modifikation ihrer PS3 wieder rückgängig gemacht haben und sich die Vollversion von GT5 geholt haben, um eben in den Genuss der Saisonsveranstaltungen zu kommen!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Sowas bringt den Firmen viel mehr als irgendein blöder Kopierschutz, der bei der Hälfte der ehrlichen Käufer Probleme macht und bei illegalen Kopien eh einfach durch einen Keks ausgeschaltet wird


----------



## MehmetB (9. März 2011)

Gibts bei der PS3 mittlerweile eigl. auch eine Möglichkeit nur per Software die PS3 zu "jailbreaken" und zu cracken und somit kopierte Spiele zu spielen, oder geht das nur, wies früher glaube ich mal war, nur per Hardware-Mod?

Details will ich garnicht wissen, hab eh keine Konsole, meine nur prinzipiell.


----------



## muertel (9. März 2011)

Wer die Konsole knacken will, lädt sich ein Programm runter, führt dies aus und die Sache ist erledigt - ist eine Sache von Minuten! Somit ist es wohl für manche auch sehr verführerisch, aber ich möchte das PSN nicht missen, ich nutze gerne die Extras bei Blurays und so kleine gratis Miniaddons wie bei GT5 gibs auch nur ohne Jailbreak.

Ausserdem möchte ich mir nicht ein PS3-Spiel laden müssen, Killzone3 ist über 40GB groß


----------



## MehmetB (9. März 2011)

PSN geht mit gecrackter Konsole nicht mehr?

Was ist wenn ich trotzdem versuche reinzugehen, wird die Konsole dann gesperrt? 

Wie wird Killzone 3 ausgeliefert, auf einer Bluray oder auf einer extra externen Festplatte?


----------



## we3dm4n (9. März 2011)

Auf einer Blueray natürlich...

Man wird mit erkannter JB-Konsole gebannt. Bei Sony kann man den Bann rückgängig machen (noch), bei Microsoft ist dieser Bann an die Seriennr. der Konsole gebunden und permanent, einziger Ausweg ist hier die Seriennr. einer nicht gebannten Konsole in die neue Konsole per Infectus o.Ä. zu schreiben - ist aber erhöhter Aufwand.


Du tust mir Leid Mehmet, weil du anscheinend nur wegen der Grafik ein Spiel spielst. Shift ist spielerisch der letzte Dreck. Kein wirkliches Arcaderennspiel, aber eine simulationsnahe Umsetzung ist es dann auch nicht... perfektes Bsp. für die ganzen Kommerzgeier...Hot Pursuit war seit langem mal wieder ein gutes NfS, schön die alten Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen mit schönen Neuerungen.
Spiele spielt man aufgrund des Spielspaßes. Grafik mag da in geringen Maßen zu beitragen, aber vielmehr zählt der Inhalt, die Story.


----------



## Hübie (9. März 2011)

Wobei wir ja beides spielen könnten  ^^


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Und kannst du mir mal bitte vielleicht ein Foto zeigen, wie du das bei dir realisiert hast? Also TV + PC? Ich hatte meinen PC am 42" FullHD hängen und ich kam damit einfach nicht klar! Somit spiele ich, wenn ich am PC spiele wieder an meinem 22" und damit bin ich glücklich!Da du hier ja soviel Erfahrung hast, kannst du mir mal bitte erklären wie ich das hier einrichten kann, dass die Steuerung/Verkabelung etc. ohne Probleme funktioniert (TV im Wohnzimmer, PC am Schreibtisch, 15M sind zum Überbrücken)
> 
> Falls ich dich nur falshc verstanden habe und du hier Theorie predigst, kann ich dir sagen dass es eben theoretisch (!!) sehr einfach ist, praktisch aber soviele (kleine) Problemchen auftreten, dass man bald die Lust daran verliert.


 
15m sind wirklich viel...

Aber eine solche Distanz zu überbrücken wäre auch mit einer Konsole nicht einfach(er)

Die HDMI Verbindung ist dabei nur ein kleineres Problem wobei derart lange Kabel schon relativ teuer werden (~30€)

Das größere Problem sind die Eingabegeräte- die maximale Kabellänge von USB beträgt lt. Spezifikation nur 3m, 15m sind auf normalem Weg unmöglich; auch kabellose Eingabegeräte funktionieren nicht in so einer Entfernung

Hier hilft ein USB Line Extender, mit dem das USB Signal auf (je nach Modell) bis zu mehr als 60m über ein Netzwerkkabel übertragen werden kann in Kombination mit einem aktiven USB Hub am Endpunkt

Ein-und Ausschalten des PCs ist dann zwar eventuell lästig, dieses Problem kann man aber zumindestens teilweise via Wake on USB lösen

Alternativ bietet sich freilich ganz einfach ein zweiter PC an oder der Transport des PC vom Schreibtisch zum TV und umgekehrt an wobei letzteres zugegebenermaßen keine praktikable Dauerlösung darstellt- das ist bei der Konsole aber nicht anders, wenn du mit der Konsole etwa auch am Schreibtisch zocken wollen würdest stündest du vor den selben Problemen

Als Benutzeroberfläche für die Bedienung vom der Couch aus bietet sich so oder so das Windows Media Center an, dass auf Autostart gelegt werden sollte; entsprechend konfiguriert kann man damit auch Programme starten

Als Eingabegeräte empfehlen sich neben Gamecontrollern wie dem XBox 360 Controller (der via Zusatztreiber, etwa "JoyToKey" oder "AutoHotKey" unter Windows auch als Maus benutzt werden kann) etwa eine PC- Fernbedienung, eine kabellose HTPC Tastatur und eventuell eine Bewegungsempfindliche Maus wie etwa die Logitech MX Air, die Gyration Air-Mouse Elite GYM5600 oder die auch von mir genutzte (zur Zeit aber leider nur in Korea erhältliche) neo mouse von Neo Reflection an.



> stromsparend


 
Das interressiert sicherlich nur eine winzige Minderheit der Spieler, ob nun auf der Konsole oder auf dem PC

Wenn man übertriebenen Wert darauf legt kann man durchaus etwa durch Einsatz von Notebookhardware, Untertakten/Untervolten und ähnliche Späße einen voll Spieletauglichen PC, der den Konsolen wesentlich überlegen ist mit geringerem Stromverbrauch realisieren



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> durch die Tatsache dass der PC ein offenes System mit vielen Konfigurationen ist können Entwickler rein theoretisch (!) ihre Spiele so programmieren dass sie selbst auf einer High-End-Maschine schlecht laufen -> das bedeutet man muss wohl oder übel aufrüsten.


 
Kein Entwickler wäre so blöd, da das den Kundenkreis extrem verkleinern würde



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nur RTS oder Point&Click Adventures spielen möchte ja dann ist der PC sicher besser geeignet aber für diese Genres braucht man auch keinen High-End-PC. Starcraft 2 läuft selbst auf meinem Rechner noch sehr gut in 1680x1050.


 
Starcraft 2 ist auch nicht sehr hardwarefordernd; schau dir mal Anno 1404 oder Ruse an...



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben GAR KEINE Schuld an der stagnierenden Grafik auf dem PC - schaut doch mal Metro 2033 an! Wenn die Studios wollen, können sie prächtige, hardwarefordende Spiele für den PC entwickeln.


 
Metro 2033 ist zwar tatsächlich ein Paradebeispiel für eine gute PC Umsetzung bei einem aktuellen Crossplattformspiel, es ist aber einerseits eine absolute Ausnahme und andererseits geht noch viel mehr- schau dir etwa den 3D Mark 11 an...

Fakt ist:

1) Für die Konsolen wird immernoch primär in DX9 entwickelt

2) Ein Großteil der Spiele wird liebloß auf den PC portiert, oft bekommt man am PC kaum mehr als eine höhere Auflösung, AA und etwas bessere Texturen; die Spiele werden für die Konsolen entwickelt, da das Spiel dann nunmal schon da ist schiebt man es nochmal lieblos durch den Kompiler um die PC Spieler auch noch abzuzocken

3) Die Gameplayrelevante Physik und das Leveldesign werden von den Konsolen auf jeden Fall auf ein Niveau beschränkt, dass die Konsolen noch schaffen



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Aim-assistance: Diese Option gibt es in einigen Shootern auf der Konsole, ich deaktiviere sie immer - was hindert PC User daran, dies ebenso zu machen?


 
Du kannst es ausschalten aber das hindert deine Gegner nicht daran es zu benutzen... 



> und kein Konsolenuser bemängelt die Grafikleistung der PS3!


 
Das liegt daran, dass sie

a) oft nichts besseres kennen

b) zu kleine TVs haben/ zu weit davon wegsitzen



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Als Entwickler ist man nie zufrieden - so wie ich auf meiner Arbeit NIE zufrieden bin mit den Geräten bzw. Techniken, die ich zur Verfügung habe! Mehr bzw. besser geht immer


 
Ich denke mindestens einen Entwickler gibt es schon, der zufrieden ist... Blizzard



> Ausserdem möchte ich mir nicht ein PS3-Spiel laden müssen, Killzone3 ist über 40GB groß


 
Killzone3 ist viel kleiner (wie groß es wirklich ist weiß ich nicht, vermutlich unter 10GiB), es ist nur auf dem Datenträger so groß, da viele Daten mehrfach vorhanden sind um die Zugriffsgschwindigkeit zu erhöhen



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele spielt man aufgrund des Spielspaßes. Grafik mag da in geringen Maßen zu beitragen, aber vielmehr zählt der Inhalt, die Story.


 
Die Bedeutung der Story hängt stark vom Genere ab, in vielen Generes und im Multiplayer praktisch immer (mit Ausnahme vielleicht von MMOs) ist sie bedeutungslos

Der Grafik würde ich ebenfalls keine allzu hohe Bedeutung beimessen wobei die Wichtigkeit der Grafik ebenfalls stark Genereabhängig ist; sie kann durchaus sehr wesentlich sein

Genereunabhängig halte ich aber Spielkonzept, Leveldesign, Steuerung und Gameplay für die wichtigsten Faktoren, im Multiplayer noch mehr als im Singelplayer

Und hier ist der PC mit seinen flexibleren und präziseren Eingabemethoden in vielen Generes klar überlegen- wenn auch nicht in allen; in Rennspielen, Jump&Run Spielen, Prügelspielen, und allgemein Sportspielen etwa kann die Konsole hier durchaus mithalten- aber auch hier ist man mit der Konsole aufgrund der übrigen Punkten (Grafik, Flexiblität und Modifizierbarkeit) klar im Nachteil


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2011)

Metro2033 gibt vor wie es sein sollte. Leider sind Konsolen nunmal der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner und ne Grafikaufwertung für den PC in dieser Dimension ist heute eher ne Ausnahme. Lohnt sich aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schlicht nicht für eine Plattform (die dazu noch oft die schlechteren Absatzzahlen hat). Dennoch sehen viele Multiplattformspiele auf nem Gaming-PC deutlich besser aus (Bad Company 2, GTA 4, Mafia 2, Dragon Age, Risen, Just Cause 2 und viele mehr). Wie gesagt erkennt man Kantenbildung, ressourcensparende Blur-Filter, Sub-HD-Auflösung, Pop-Ups, niedrig aufgelöste Texturen, fehlendes GPU-Physix usw deutlich. Auf dem PC wirkt das Bild in vielen Fällen detailreicher, sauberer und klarer. Ich wünsch mir, dass bald ne neue Konsolen-Gen. kommt, so dass die Grafik auf allen Plattformen einen mehr oder weniger grossen Schritt nach vorne machen kann.


----------



## BikeRider (11. März 2011)

PCwas sonnst


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was hat der erste Punkt damit zutun?
> Glaubst du wirklich, dass doppelt so viele Leute oder gar noch mehr WoW spielen würden, wenn es eine Konsolenversion gäbe? Das ist absolut lächerlich
> Es geht darum, dass Blizzard auf den Konsolen den Profit mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen müsste; nochmal: warum sollte Blizzard auf den Konsolen den Profit mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen? Die Spieler können WoW ja genauso gut auf dem PC spielen- glaubst du wirklich, es gibt eine nennenswerte Zahl an Spielern, die gerne WoW spielen würden und das nur nicht tun, weil es das Spiel nicht auf der Konsole gibt?



Tut mir leid, aber wesentlich lächerlicher sind deine sinnlosen Fragen, ohne meine zu beantworten.

1. „warum sollte Blizzard auf den Konsolen den Profit mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen?“

Weil sie so nach wie vor mehr verdienen würden als jetzt. Also erneut meine Gegenfrage: Weshalb sollten sie bewusst auf höhere Profite verzichten???

2. „glaubst du wirklich, es gibt eine nennenswerte Zahl an Spielern, die gerne WoW spielen würden und das nur nicht tun, weil es das Spiel nicht auf der Konsole gibt?“

Die Frage kannst du dir selbst beantworten, wenn du dir ansiehst, wie die Konsolenverkaufszahlen bei Multiplatformspielen den PC-Zahlen von der ersten Sekunde an davon rennen.

Ich erlaube mir einmal, deine Frage abzuwandeln, um dir die Sinnlosigkeit dieser zu verdeutlichen:

„glaubst du wirklich, es gibt eine nennenswerte Zahl an Spielern,  die *CoD: BO* lieber auf Konsole spielen würden als auf dem PC?“

Die Frage kannst du dir auch ganz leicht bei Betrachtung der Verkaufszahlen selbst beantworten. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wäre die Portierung von WoW auf den Konsolen keineswegs einfach; insbesondere beim RAM gäbe es enorme Probleme, die Konsolenversion müsste für brauchbare Performance stark optimiert werden; desweiteren verbraucht WoW, wie schon gesagt, viel Speicherplatz, mehr als manche Konsolenversionen (sowohl X-Box als auch PS3) überrhaupt haben und der Aufwand wäre auch nicht ganz einmalig, da die Qualitätssicherung ja laufend (mit jedem Patch) gewährleistet werden müsste



Speicherplatz ist kein Problem. Zumindest in die PS3 kann man für 40€ eine 500GB HDD einbauen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe WoW auf einem PC mit einer schon damals grausam langsamen 128MiB GeForce FX5200 und einem Laptop mit 32MiB ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 angefangen... auch heute noch spiele ich es in seiner aktuellen Version fallweise auf meinem UMPC mit Intel GMA 950... @min alles spielbar
> 
> Die GMA 950 ist dabei die langsamste aktuelle IGP überhaupt, die Mobility Radeon 7500 ist sogar noch wesentlich langsamer
> 
> Wenn man jetzt den Anspruch "Pentium IV/ Athlon 64 Dino" mit dem "IGP" Anspruch kombiniert wird es zwar schon eng (nicht unbedingt unmöglich), das hab ich aber auch nicht unbedingt gemeint...



Aha, und diese uralt-PCs hatten schon alle 4 GiB RAM? Sooooo fordernd kann WOW also doch nicht sein.  Zudem entwickelt sich WOW ständig weiter. Evtl hast du es auf diesen Uralt-PCs ja gespielt, als es noch nicht so weit war.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und was bitte ist an meinen Gründen Ansichtssache?
> 
> Nachteile von WoW auf der Konsole nochmal kurzgefasst:
> 1. -zweifelsfrei suboptimale oder zumindestens weniger Einsteigerfreundliche Steuerung
> ...



1. In die Steuerung wächst man rein. Mein Mitbewohner hat mir neulich seinen Lappy in die Hand gedrückt, um WOW zu spielen, während er mit nem Kumpel per Headset quatscht. Ich kam natürlich nichtmal ansatzweise klar (wusste aber auch nicht, was die zig Symbole und so überhaupt zu bedeuten haben), weil sein Chara schon fast komplett geskillt war. Würde jeder Spieler gleich mit allen Skills starten, würde man auch auf dem PC schwer reinkommen.
2. VoIP kann man wie gesagt ingame nutzen. Der Mangel an externen Programme ist vielleicht ein kleiner Makel, aber vermissen tut man sie auch nicht.
3. Der sonst so lösungs- oder ehr kompromissbereite Superwip kann sich also nicht einfach vorher Gedanken machen, was er braucht und einfach die nötigen Infos im Vorraus ausdrucken. 
Ansonsten könnte Blizzard auch einfach eine Ingamedatenbank einbauen, wenn die Comunity dies verlangt.
4. WOW ist auch für PC-Verhältnisse grafisch arg zurückgeblieben. Texturen sind nicht sonderlich hoch aufgelöst, die Polygone bei Figuren kann man fast schon mit einer Hand abzählen und auch die Umgebung ist nicht sonderlich anfordernd. Seltsamerweise ist gerade WOW trotz dieser Grafik eines der bestverkauften Spiele am PC.




Superwip schrieb:


> -Kopierschutz gibt es auch auf den Konsolen; Online- DRM diverser Sorten ist zwar lästig aber im Vergleich zu den Konsolen, die eine einzige DRM Plattform darstellen (insbesondere XBox 360 und PS3) ist das noch garnichts... und gerade auf der PS3 scheinen ja in Zukunft auch einige böse online DRM Maßnahmen auf die Konsole zuzukommen...



Seltsamerweise ist die PS3 trotz der ganzen DRM-Sache extrem human. Man darf ganz legal DLC auf mehreren Konsolen installieren. Auf dem PC geht dies mit Steam evtl. zwar auch, aber dennoch kann man sie nur als der Benutzer nutzen, der die Dinge gekauft hat.
Den Gebrauchtmarkt rückt man auf dem PC ebenfalls vergnügt zu Leibe. Auf den Konsolen ist dies nicht möglich. Und die vielen Gerüchte zu den Verschärfungen auf Konsolen fallen unter „Hätte-Wäre-Könnte-Würde“.




Superwip schrieb:


> -"Treiberhickhacks" ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem; im wesentlichen braucht man sowieso nur Grafiktreiber wobei auch hier regelmäßiges Updaten nicht erforderlich sondern eher _möglich_ ist- man muss nicht, es hat eben unter Umständen einige Vorteile; nur die wenigsten Spiele erfordern irgendeine Treiberversion... und wenn schon; ist ja schnell geschehen
> Echte Probleme gibt es mit den Treibern im wesentlichen nur auf uralter oder exotischer Hardware (etwa Intel oder VIA IGPs; prinzipiell nicht exotisch, zum Spielen aber schon)



Und was ist dann mit den vielen Treibern, die in der Vergangenheit bei AMD-Nutzern für schwarze Bildschirme und Nvidia-Nutzern für aussetzende Lüftersteuerungen und dergleichen geführt haben? 



Superwip schrieb:


> -Performanceprobleme wird man mit einem guten aktuellen PC kaum haben; hier hilft das Studium der Mindestanforderungen des jeweiligen Spiels
> Und wenn man mit einer Office Krücke oder einem Dino, der älter ist als die aktuellen Konsolen Probleme hat darf man sich nicht wundern



[sarkasmus]Stimmt, spiele wie Oblivion oder Crysis liefen auf damaligen HighEnd-PCs auf vollen Settings 100% flüssig.[/sarkasmus]



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Was hat der Gewinnanteil der Konsolenhersteller jetzt damit zu tun? Abgesehen davon sind 5 bis 10€ nicht wirklich realistisch wenn man die bei Neupreisen teils noch deutlich größere Preisdifferenz zur PC Version bedenken würde...
> Quelle?



Die 5-10€ waren geschätzt, schließlich gibt es auch so Fluktuationen bei den Preisen. Allerdings wissen die Publisher auch, dass Konsolenspiele stärker gefragt sind und werden auch allein deshalb die Preise höher ansetzen (das ist simpelste Marktwirtschaft).



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Das etwas anderes noch erfolgreicher ist bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es nicht erfolgreich geschweige denn ein _Debakel_ ist... ein _Debakel_ (wirtschaftlich gesehen) wäre wohl etwa die erste XBox oder APB...



Auch von der Presse gab es nur bedingt gute Bewertungen. Und wenn man den vorhergehenden Hype (fast jeden Tag gab es wenigstens 3 News auf dieser Seite) mit den nachfolgenden Bewertungen und Verkaufszahlen ansieht, kann man Crysis eigentlich nur als DAS debakel 2007 bezeichnen.



Superwip schrieb:


> 3) "einfach nur lahm" ist ja auch eine wirklich tolle Kritik; was genau hat dir nicht gefallen? Welcher (Singelplayer-) Egoshooter wäre deiner Meinung nach besser?



1. Durch den Nanosuit ist man schlicht zu überlegen. Er macht das Game nicht cool, sondern einfach nur langweilig. 
2. Das Gameplay ist innovativlose Standardkost. Die größte Innovation war für mich, dass man Bäume umschießen konnte. Aber da das Spiel auf Dauer langweilig wird, wenn man die ganze Zeit nur auf Bäume schießt, ist das auch kein großes Kaufargument für mich. Sonst bietet das Game nichts, was es nicht schon gab.


Das sind für mich die Hauptgründe, die Crysis spielerisch zu langweiliger Standardkost machen. Mir persönlich ist es auch völlig egal, ob sie Crysis 2 auf die Konsole portieren, kaufen werde ich es dennoch nicht (für den PC sowieso nicht).
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um Online Mods abgesehen davon, dass viele Spiele, einschließlich WC3 die Möglichkeit besitzen den Mod (zumindestens wenn es sich um einfache Mods handelt) über das Spiel automatisch von seinen Mitspielern zu beziehen und zu installieren.



Auch „echte“ Mods, wie z.B. der Tower-Defence Mod für CnC-Generals war schon im LAN teilweise kaum noch spielbar.



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Probleme entstehen nur selten durch das/beim Aufrüsten und wenn dann meist, weil inkompatible Hardware gewählt wurde. Und gerade aus finanzieller Sicht ist es ein reiner Vorteil, wenn man Teile vorhandener Hardware weiterverwenden kann und nicht immer komplett neukaufen muss
> 
> 2) Ja, man kann auch an den Konsolen verschiedene Eingabegeräte verwenden aber der PC ist da doch nochmal sehr viel flexibler, so ist es bekanntlich etwa möglich auf dem PC alle Controller aller aktueller Konsolen zu verwenden (mit Ausnahme -noch- des PS Move Controllers)- keine Konsole kann Controller der jeweils anderen Verwenden; auch Maus und Tastaturlösungen auf der Konsole sind nicht ganz das Wahre; der Hauptnachteil ist der Preis, der Eagle Eye Adapter kostet etwa 80€; warum nicht gleich ein PC?



1. Man sollte doch erwarten, dass Standardhardware mit Standardmainboards zusammenpasst. Dafür sind Standards schließlich da. Wenn es dann zu Problemen kommt, ist das einfach nur unnötig. Und hier im Forum wirst du oft genug Threads zu Problemen nach dem Aufrüsten finden. Also ist es ein Vorteil, dass man überhaupt Geld ausgeben muss, um aktuell zu bleiben und dabei evtl noch Probleme zu bekommen, die viele DAUs da draußen dann für nochmal mehr Geld vom PC-Fachmann beseitigen lassen müssen, nur um ein wenig vor seinen Klassenkameraden mit der neusten Hardware zu prahlen? Nicht wirklich, finde ich. 

2. Da die Bewegungssteuerungen auf allen Konsolen prinzipiell gleich sind, ist es nicht nötig, z.B. Kinect an der PS3 nutzen zu wollen.
Ansonsten gibt es Lenkräder, Joysticks, Maus+Tastatur (gibt entsprechende Lösungen für 30€), usw. Und die PS3 bevorzuge ich u.a. gerade wegen dem Controller. Würde ich den Xbox360-Controller bevorzuge, würde ich mir noch eine Xbox360 zulegen und Multiplatformtitel auf dieser zocken.



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber gerade solche Spieler haben dafür auf der Konsole mit einem anderen Problem zu kämpfen: mit den höheren Spielepreisen



Hierzu passt folgendes Zitat ganz gut:



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch wenn Konsolen am Ende unter Umständen trotzdem billiger sind sollte jeder bereit sein für mehr Qualität auch mehr zu zahlen...





Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: du kannst für jeden Account das selbe Passwort benutzen und die Accounts systematisch benennen (Account1- AccountX oder AccountCoD4, AccountMafia2,...) um das Einloggen zu erleichtern; die Accounteingabe kann man auch automatisieren; und zumindestens für den Singelplayer braucht man den Account ja überhaupt nur zum Installieren



Dennoch ist das nur ein fauler Kompromiss. Die gesamte Steam-Platform ist imo das schlimmste, was dem PC jemals zugestoßen ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und: das besitzen/benutzen mehrerer Steam Accounts ist nicht untersagt (höchstens das Benutzen falscher Namen/Daten aber wer und wie soll da jemals draufkommen?)



Es ist allerdings verboten, Accounts oder Spiele bei Ebay zu verkaufen. In diesem Fall sprach ich von einer Sperre für sämtliche Accounts (inkl. Verlust der Spiele).



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf dem PC ist man den Herstellern auch komme was wolle bei weitem nie auch nur ansatzweise so ausgeliefert wie auf der Konsole; auf der Konsole ist man dem Hersteller zu 100% ausgeliefert, im Prinzip kann der Hersteller bekanntlich sogar native Funktionen per Zwangsfirmwareupdate, das man installierenn muss, wenn man neue Spiele spielen will, deaktivieren
> Auf dem PC ist man höchstens im Bezug auf einzelne Spiele abhängig aber auch nur in den wenigsten Fällen (Onlinezwang) wirklich fast vollständig- und in jedem Fall hilft spätestens gegebenenfalls ein Crack
> Auch Steam kann einem jedenfalls nicht ein gekauftes Spiel wieder wegnehmen, schlimmstenfalls wird man aus dem Multiplayer gebannt



Durch DRM kann Sony allenfalls DLC deaktivieren. Und wenn Sony Features mittels Firmware deaktiviert, bringen sie allenfalls die Comunity gegen sich auf. Der Imageverlust und die nachfolgenden Konsequenzen, die sie durch die Streichung von Linux erlitten haben, dürften ihnen hoffentlich eine Lehre erteilt haben.

Wird ein Steamaccount gebannt, kann man sich zu diesem nicht mehr verbinden und somit Steam nicht mehr starten. → Spiel weg, Geld weg.

Und war es nicht CSS, wo einige Spieler bemängelt hatten, dass nach einem Update Gegner nicht mehr sterben sondern sich plötzlich ergeben und einfach nur auf den Boden legen?

Schnittberichte.com • Thema anzeigen - Zensur in Counter Strike: Source oder "nur" ein Bug?

http://www.schnittberichte.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=232491 ) Ja, der PC ist immer eine Lösung… sogar für Konsolenprobleme… Probleme tauchen etwa auf, wenn man per PTT sprechen will; dann muss man sich was einfallen lassen… etwa auch noch eine Tastatur verwenden was aber nicht unbedingt ideal ist, vor allem, wenn man dann in einer stressigen Kampfsituation mit einer Hand vom Controller gehen muss um zu sprechen

2) Eigene Server würden einige Probleme lösen… und einige neue aufwerfen; das Thema hatten wir aber schon:
Eigene Server hätten einen nochmal wesentlich höheren Wartungsaufwand; dazu würden auch die niedrigeren Spielerzahlen für längere Wartezeiten bei Instanzen, Schlachtfeldern und Arenen sorgen und auch der nicht zuletzt infolge dessen sicherlich schlechtere PVE Progress der Konsolengilden würden dafür sorgen, dass die Konsolen in der Community einen schlechteren Ruf hätten; all das würde dafür sorgen, dass zwar vielleicht einige Spieler auf der Konsole anfangen, die meisten aber längerfristig auf den PC wechseln; auch das würde die Spielerzahlen, gerade im Endgame ausdünnen[/quote]

1. Aber auch nur, wenn man es denn als Problem ansieht. Man kann natürlich auch einfach noch eine PS3 hinstellen und so mittels VoIP nebenbei quatschen.

2. Geringere Spielerzahlen könnte man (falls diese denn auftreten) durch eine geringere Anzahl an Servern ausgleichen. Problem gelöst. Und weshalb Spieler auf den PC wechseln sollten verstehe ich nach wie vor nicht. Shooterspieler auf Konsolen werden doch auch oft genug angemacht und trotzdem verlagern sich die Spielerzahlen immer mehr in diese Richtung. 
Und wie gesagt: WOW-Spieler sind die Justin Biebers unter den Spielern. Jeder außenstehende macht sich über sie lustig, aber stören tut es sie trotzdem nicht. ^^



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Ja, Word und Power Point gleichzeitig schafft jeder billig PC, das hab ich aber auch nie bezweifelt; die Frage ist eben die Performance; veraltete Versionen zu verwenden ist auch kein Allheilmittel, spätestens eben wenn Multimediainhalte wie etwa Bilder in heute üblichen Auflösungen oder gar Videos dazukommen oder man im Hintergrund noch ein paar Webseiten geöffnet hat



Videos gab es auch damals schon in DVD-Auflösung und mehr (576p). Das liegt locker oberhalb von 99% aller legal zugänglichen Videos im Internet. Da sollten Bilder mit einer großen Auflösung auch nicht mehr das Problem sein.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Ein weiterer Nachteil eines solch alten Systems sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme; neuere Office Dokumente können etwa von den alten Office Versionen nichtmehr oder nur eingeschränkt geöffnet und bearbeitet werden



Abhilfe schafft die simple Funktion, dass man Dokumente speziell für ältere Softwareversionen abspeichert. Mit OpenOffice ist dies z.B. ohne weiteres möglich.



Superwip schrieb:


> 3) Die alten Office aber auch Windows Versionen haben nicht nur weniger optisches Bling Bling, sie sind wirklich schlechter; das fängt bei Betriebssystemfunktionen wie etwa Plug&Play an, auch onboard Programme sind viel primitiver bzw. auch der Funktionsumfang der Office Programme ist geringer, so bietet Paint unter Windows 2000 noch nichtmal eine Möglichkeit JPEGs zu öffnen ; ein weiterer Nachteil sind etwa die oftmals nicht so ausgereift gestalteten Menüs und fehlende Tastenkombinationen



Auch damals gab es auch noch andere Software neben dem MS-Plunder wie etwa Gimp oder IrfanView. Aber das hat jetzt wohl nicht in deine Argumentation gepasst. 




Superwip schrieb:


> Dadurch sind die alten Systeme auch bedeutend weniger DAU- Tauglich… das fängt etwa bei der Netzwerkinstallation an; heute steckt man das LAN Kabel an… vor 10 Jahren war eine LAN Karte aber noch keineswegs Standard… wenn man nun eine LAN Karte nachrüsten will muss man aufpassen, dass man auch ein Modell wählt, für das es überhaupt Treiber für ein so altes System gibt; dann muss man diese erst installieren und das Netzwerk manuell einrichten- viel Spaß mit der beliebten Netzwerkinstallationsdiskette!



Wozu denn ein Netzwerk, wenn man an dem PC nur arbeiten möchte? Ansonsten brauchst du nur bei Realtek schauen, dort gibt es für aktuelle Netzwerkchips sogar noch Treiber für Win98 und glücklicher Weise hat Realtek den größten Marktanteil an Netzwerkchips. Eine entsprechende Karte zu finden dürfte also nicht das große Problem sein.



Superwip schrieb:


> 4) Auch der Speicherplatz wird schnell zum Problem; vor 10 Jahren hatte ein Durchschnitts PC eine 40GB Platte, vielleicht eine 80GB Platte, wenn er toll war; im heutigen Multimediazeitalter sind 80GB schnell mit Programminstallationen, Urlaubsfotos oder MP3 Dateien gefüllt; auch die ganzen Daten auf CDs auszulagern ist nicht immer möglich, da CP Brenner damals keineswegs Standard waren…
> Beim Versuch den Speicher zu erweitern stößt man auf eine Reihe von Hürden, wie etwa den alten P-ATA Festplattenstandard, P-ATA Festplatten sind bei gleicher Größe wesentlich teurer (und langsamer) als SATA Platten, oder das schneckenlahme USB 1.0, das dafür sorgt, dass die Alternative USB- HDD nichtmal als Datengrab ganz das Wahre sein kann… auch würde ein Aufrüsten die Kosten in die Höhe treiben



Wozu auch viel Musik usw. auf den PC packen? Dafür hat man doch dann die PS3. Wir reden hier nach wie vor davon, den PC als reine Arbeitsstation zu benutzen, um die mangelnden Officetauglichkeiten der PS3 auszugleichen.



Superwip schrieb:


> 5) Und man braucht die Performance doch!
> Jeder DAU kommt heute schnell in Kontakt mit einer Reihe an Anwendungen, die wesentlich mehr Performance erfordern als einfache Office Arbeit; ein klassisches Beispiel ist hier etwa das schon genannte Google Earth, auf das du aber überhaupt nicht eingegangen bist:
> 
> 
> ...



Google Maps läuft auf PS3 soweit ich weiß (Screenshots anfertigen geht auch). Video- und Sprachtelefonie geht auch von PS3 zu PS3.  Wenn du jetzt argumentieren willst, dass man von PS3 aus keinen PC „anrufen“ kann, sage ich dir schonmal vorweg, dass man vom PC aus auch keine PS3 anrufen kann.



Superwip schrieb:


> 6) Grafik
> Ja, auch die Grafik kann hier auf einem Steinzeitsystem ein echtes Problem sein, damalige Grafikkarten kommen nämlich meist nicht mit zeitgemäßen Bildschirmauflösungen zurecht; das ist gerade auch im Office Betrieb ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Handicap, hier profitiert man doch recht stark von höheren Auflösungen; auch das Surfen ist so nicht ganz das Wahre



Für ein paar Hausaufgaben und eine Referatsvorbereitung benötigt kein Mensch Full-HD-Auflösung. Eine Voodoo Rush kommt immerhin auf 1600x1200, das sollte wohl für simple Dinge locker ausreichend sein.



Superwip schrieb:


> 7) Flash ist nicht der einzige Performancefresser im Internet!
> Jegliche nennenswert aufgelösten Videos und zeitgemäß aufgelöste Bilder können ein so altes System an seine Grenzen treiben aber auch komplexere Java Anwendungen und ähnliches; abgesehen davon: Flash ist nicht nur Werbung+ Youtube; wer kein Flash hat, dem fehlt was…
> Warum nicht gleich ein Smartphone?



Sag das mit dem Flash mal den iPad-Usern. ^^





Superwip schrieb:


> Es gab 1998 noch keinen Pentium 3 mit 800MHz…
> 
> Es 1998 noch überhaupt keinen Pentium 3…
> 
> Du könntest jetzt zwar behaupten, du hättest ein ES gehabt und massiv OCed aber das ist wenig glaubwürdig zumal die ersten Pentium 3 Modelle, die Anfang 1999 auf den Markt kamen, standardmäßig maximal 500MHz hatten (ein ES eher noch wesentlich weniger); die OC Rekorde liegen bei etwa 750MHz mit LN2, daher ist ein 800MHz OC absolut unglaubwürdig; 800MHz Pentium 3 Modelle kamen erst Ende Dezember 1999…



Man kann sich auch mal um 2 Jahre irren. Unser PC war von 2000 (in dem Jahr hat meine Schwester mit dem Studium begonnen, deshalb weiß ich das jetzt wieder) und hat dementsprechend einen Coppermine mit 800MHz.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch moderne Internetseiten (damalige hatten ja wenn überhaupt nur sehr niedrig aufgelöste Grafiken und waren ansonsten nur etwas HTML Code) sollten noch möglich sein- aber mehr schlecht als recht; das System wird dabei einfach schnell überlastet, reagiert langsam,… nicht zuletzt der RAM wird hier zum Flaschenhals, damals waren (im Desktop High-End Bereich) so etwa 128- 256MB üblich, die laufen beim Surfen auf modernen Seiten schnell voll- und dann wird es richtig langsam
> 
> Steinzeitbrowser sind dabei auch nicht unbedingt schneller, schon garnicht auf modernen Seiten mit Flash, Java oder sonstigen Multimediainhalten und stellen zudem ein massives Sicherheitsrisiko dar; moderne Seiten können häufig möglicherweise auch überhaupt nicht korrekt dargestellt werden



Auf Informationsbeschaffungsseiten, wie man sie in der Regel für Referate aufsucht, wird man normalerweise nicht mit Java und Flash überschwämmt. Für „Spaßseiten“ kann man auch die PS3 nutzen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich habe seinerzeit oft Videos in meine Referate eingebaut, auch heruntergeladene und konvertierte Youtube Videos
> Und die Nacht durchrendern lassen ist meiner Meinung nach keine akzeptable Option, wenn es ein moderner PC die Aufgabe in unter 5 Minuten bewältigen könnte; unter Umständen wäre Maxi ja nichtmal in der Lage sich das Video vorher flüssig anzusehen
> Wir hatten sogar einmal (2003 oder 2004) ein „Filmprojekt“, im Religionsunterricht (!), in welchem wir in Vierergruppen einen 10 Minütigen Film drehen und anschließend schneiden und auf DVD brennen mussten- mit eigener (nach damaligem Stand der Technik zwangsweise High-End) Hardware, die Schul PCs waren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schon damals hoffnungslos veraltete Pentium III- Celeron Relikte, die dieser Aufgabe bei weitem nicht gewachsen waren; das Projekt war jedenfalls keineswegs freiwillig und hat wesentlich zur Note beigetragen; ich war in einem ganz gewöhnlichen Gymnasium…



Wie gesagt waren damals Auflösungen von 576p gut von einem PC verwertbar und das ist auch heute noch ein überaus gängiges Videoformat (ich wäre froh, wenn auch nur 1 von 10 Videos auf Youtube diese Auflösung überhaupt erreichen würde). Sofern man sich sicher sein kann, dass der Videoschnitt stimmt, sehe ich kein Problem darin, den PC durchlaufen zu lassen. Wie gesagt kann man seit kurzem auch mit der PS3 Videos zuschneiden. Diese dürfte dies durchaus sehr schnell bewerkstelligen können.



Superwip schrieb:


> Macht unterm Strich etwa 290€ und passt damit bequem in den Preisrahmen
> Sicher kein top high-end System aber man sollte damit alle aktuellen Spiele spielen können, die meisten sogar mit besserer Grafik als auf der Konsole



Holst du schon wieder den Grafikprügel raus? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie oben beschrieben nicht unbedingt eine brauchbare Lösung
> 16 Bit Programme oder gar DOS Programme können auf einem modernen System wie Windows 7 auch nur in einer VM ausgeführt werden was freilich ineffizient ist und damit für keinerlei Leistungsvorteile sorgt



Ich denke nicht, dass soooo alte Software nicht mit annehmbarer Performance von aktuellen CPUs emuliert werden kann. 16Bit waren wann aktuell? Vor 1990? Damals hatten CPUs kaum 20MHz Takt, das sollte also zu bewältigen sein.



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Warum sind dutzdende Accounts keine Lösung? Wie schon oben beschrieben ist ein (geringfügig) höherer Aufwand im wesentlichen nur bei der Installation gegeben



Weil das ganze Login und Um-Login beim Spielwechsel einfach unannehmbar ist.

Klein Maxi will nach Jahren mal wieder ein kultiges Game zocken. Doch wie hieß nochmal der Account für „Ragdoll Kung Fu“? Steam-RDKUFU? Steam-RagDollKung? Steam-RagDollKungFu? Steam-RagDoll-Kung-Fu? Oder nur Steam-RagDoll?
Welche Email-Adresse hat Maxi noch gleich genommen? Steam-Spam1@web.de? Steam-Spam2@web.de? (…) Steam-Spam20@web.de? Oder war es gar nicht web sondern damals noch gmx? Oder doch Hotmail?



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Gibt es überhaupt nicht “Dutzende“ Spiele mit Steam Pflicht sondern nach wie vor eine nur langsam wachsende Handvoll; ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube, es sind sogar weniger als 10, wenn man Minispiele, die es nur auf Steam gibt nicht mitrechnet; viele große Publisher wie etwa EA, Ubisoft oder Blizzard haben kein einziges Spiel mit Steam Pflicht



Es gibt auch allerhand Spiele aus dem Steamstore. Auf dem PC ist ein Weiterverkauf legal nicht möglich, auf PS3 jedoch schon.




Superwip schrieb:


> 3) Ja, den PC die Nacht lang durchrendern zu lassen, wenn es mit einem modernen Gerät auch in 5min geht ist für mich angesichts der Alternativen inakzeptabel



Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Alternative sehr viel mehr kostet (bzw. man auch auf der PS3 Videoschnitt betreiben kann) jedoch verschmerzbar.
Außerdem: Wie oft soll Maxi denn Videos zusammenschneiden? Meinst du, er muss 10 Referate pro Woche vorbereiten? Dann würde ich evtl. über einen schnelleren PC nachdenken, aber sonst wäre mir da als 0815-User wie Maxi das Geld zu schade für.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: es ist nicht verboten mehrere Accounts zu haben; sie unter Pseudonymen zu registrieren zwar schon aber Valve kann deine Identität im Normalfall sowieso nicht auf legalem Weg überprüfen, die Banngefahr ist somit nicht gegeben; Probleme könnte es höchstens geben, wenn man gehackt wird, da man dann nicht beweisen kann, dass man der rechtmäßige Besitzer der Accounts ist (was man ja auch ursprünglich erreichen wollte)



Ich hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, dass der Verkauf von Spielen über Ebay nicht gestattet ist. Valve braucht nur ein Spiel ersteigern und dann schauen, von welcher ID das Spiel denn übertragen wurde bzw. mit welcher Hardware und IP dieser Account zuletzt online war und im Falle einer festen IP kann man dann schonmal gleich tschüsss zu allen anderen Accounts sagen.


Superwip schrieb:


> Und gegen das Vergessen/verlieren des Passworts gibt es eine Reihe hilfreicher Tricks, das fängt mit der Passwortrücksetzung an (okay, wenn man zum Erstellen der vielen Accounts Wegwerf E-Mail Addressen genutzt hat bringt das nicht viel), weitere Möglichkeiten sind etwa das aufschreiben und/oder das Einspeichern im Handy sowie die Anschaffung eines Papageis, der das Passwort auswendig lernt, wenn man es selber nicht schafft, wie schon erwähnt kann man auch problemlos für alle Accounts das gleiche Passwort verwenden, das ist dann zwar etwas unsicherer aber immernoch nicht unsicherer als das verwenden eines einzigen Accounts mit einem Passwort



Listen können verloren oder schlicht verlegt werden. Handys wechselt man mit der Zeit auch mal und wenn man nicht dran denkt, ist die Liste ebenfalls weg.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich rede hier auch nicht davon, dass man einen vorhandenen PC aufrüstet, sondern davon, dass man beim Neukauf vor der Wahl steht: 250€ Office PC+ 270€ Konsole… oder 500-600€ Budged Gaming PC…
> Aber selbst für unter 270€, die eine Konsole kosten würde, kann man ein 5 Jahre+ altes Office System nach aktuellen Maßstäben spieletauglich machen, wenn man sich mit Grafik auf Konsolenniveau begnügt
> 
> Für 270€ bekommt man etwa schon locker ein "Aufrüstkit" in Form eines i5 2400k+ MB+ 4GiB DDR3



Dann hat man aber nicht die vielen Konsolenvorteile. Außerdem: Je mehr Features Konsolen erhalten, um so weniger müssen PCs können. Eines Tages könnte eine Konsole einen PC vermutlich vollends ersetzen, wenn auch nicht mit so viel Softwareauswahl, aber die notwendigsten Features könnten durchaus enthalten sein. Dank Linux-Support war die PS3 bereits zuvor ein vollwertiger PC-Ersatz.



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Ja, es gibt auch auf den Konsolen alternative Eingabegeräte, vor allem Lenkräder, Joysticks und die beliebten Bewegungscontroller PS Move, Kinect und den Wiimote Controller- aber am PC ist die Auswahl doch noch sehr viel größer; am PC kann man etwa, mit Ausnahme (aktuell noch) des PS Move Controllers alle Eingabegeräte der aktuellen (oder auch der älteren, spätestens über einen Adapter) Konsolen nutzen während keine Konsole in der Lage ist die Controller der jeweils anderen zu nutzen…
> Auch die Maus/ Tastatur Adapter bzw. Controller lassen, wie schon gesagt, nicht zuletzt durch ihre hohen Preise und auch den relativ hohen Konfigurationsaufwand schnell die Frage aufkommen: warum nicht gleich ein PC?



Die letzte Frage könntest du dir schenken, wenn du meine Argumente verfolgt hättest.  Aus meiner Sicht ist der PC als Spieleplattform so gut wie tot und stellt keine ernst zunehmende Alternative mehr da.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Enthusiasten sind nicht gleich Enthusiasten… ich denke, die meisten können durchaus auf ein besseres Produkt warten… ich denke, du gehst hier auch von einer völlig falschen Grundlage aus; du scheinst anzunehmen, dass die allermeisten Enthusiasten ein Singelplayerspiel nach den anderen durchspielen und sich danach sofort das nächste kaufen; ich denke aber gerade unter Enthusiasten gibt es viele, die sich auf einzelne Spiele konzentrieren, diese mehrfach durchspielen oder intensiv Multiplayer zocken, solche Leute brauchen nicht dauernd neue Spiele
> Und auch jene, die tatsächlich ein Spiel nach dem anderen durchspielen können in der Regel warten; wenn- und ist nach wie vor äußerst selten und kommt potentiell auch auf den Konsolen vor- ein Spiel zum Start so verbugged ist, dass die Spielerfahrung massiv beeinträchtigt wird, spielt man eben noch drei Wochen länger, bis zum Patch, eines von zahllosen anderen Spielen, es erscheinen ja auch laufend neue



Da haben wir anscheinend unterschiedliche Auffassungen von Enthusiasten. Enthusiasten sind für mich diejenigen, die keine Grafikgeneration ausfallen lassen und nur wegen einem Spiel (z.B. Crysis) ihr System für 800€ aufrüsten oder gleich ein ganz neues anschaffen (gab es damals auch zu genüge). Das ganze grenzt schon fast an krankhaftes verhalten und das nur, weil man es nicht ertragen kann, dass ein Spiel auf höchsten Settings nicht richtig flüssig läuft. Auf Konsolen hat man diesen „Pyschodruck“ nicht. Konsolenspieler sind ganz einfach die klügeren. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch zwei Sorten von Enthusiasten und wir haben beide Recht....



Superwip schrieb:


> 3) Beim Interpolieren der Auflösung von Konsolenspielen zum Spielen mit einem Multimonitorsetup stößt man auf eine ganze Reihe von Problemen (zumal man dafür fast zwangsweise einen relativ leistungsfähigen PC benötig, zu mindestens wäre jede Alternativmethode teurer):
> 
> -verschwommenes Bild: Das Bild einfach auf die im Vergleich zu der 720p Auflösung 4 fache (2k) oder gar 8 fache (4k) Auflösung hochzurechnen ist kein Allheilmittel für Grafikprobleme; das Bild wird dadurch eben verschwommen statt verpixelt, durch die große Bildfläche sieht es dann noch schlechter aus
> 
> ...



Das ganze war auch nur als Möglichkeit gedacht, wie man auch auf Konsolen mit mehreren Monitoren zocken könnte.

Spiele werden wie gesagt nicht mit HDCP codiert.

Beim Aufbau von vier 16:9-Monitoren im Rechteck entsteht erneut ein 16:9-Bild. Jeder Pixel müsste lediglich vervierfacht werden. Also ganz und gar nichts exotisches. Aber du würdest es wohl fertig kriegen, 16:9-Monitore mit 16:10 oder 14:9 zu paaren für Gaminganwendungen. 

Inputlag wäre ein Argument, aber dann spielst du auf dem PC hoffentlich auch ohne AA und AF, da dies ebenfalls für Grafiklag sorgt.



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) die Überlebenschancen der ersten Xbox sprechen jetzt nicht unbedingt für die Konsolen…
> 
> 2) Es geht um den Digitalausgang; es gibt heute mittlerweile einige Bildschirme, die keinen analogen Eingang mehr besitzen; dann muss man einen aktiven Adapter nutzen der zudem den Inputlag erhöht
> 
> ...



2. Dann muss man vorher bescheid wissen, was man vor hat. Meinen Monitor habe ich nach den Anschlüssen ausgesucht.

3. Und wo sollte ich einen so alten Monitor herbekommen? HDCP steckt afaik in fast jedem Monitor heutzutage.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es auf den Konsolen für viele Probleme überhaupt keine Lösung, auf dem PC gibt es praktisch immer eine



Soso, dann fang mal an, ein paar aufzuzählen. Aber lass die Märchen-Probleme wie nicht zuschaltbares AA weg. Also nur Probleme, die reproduzierbar auftreten und so nicht gewollt waren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und: bei einem Hardwareproblem nach Ablauf der Garantie muss man eine Konsole neu kaufen- am PC tauscht man einfach das betroffene Teil aus- und nutzt gegebenenfalls die Gelegenheit um auch noch aufzurüsten



Das ist in der Tat ein Pluspunkt für den PC. Für die Konsole muss man einen Reperaturservice aufsuchen, der nicht selten mindestens 100€ verschlingt. Allerdings kosten hochwertige Ersatzteile für den PC auch nicht so viel weniger (abgesehen von RAM und optischen Laufwerken, die man recht günstig bekommt).



Superwip schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie bezweifelt und siehe oben; M+T Adapter an der Konsole sind alleine aufgrund ihres Preises und des Konfigurationsaufwands wie schon gesagt auch keine wirklich gute Lösung- wie gesagt: warum nicht gleich am PC spielen?



Weil es Leute gibt, die bevorzugt auf Konsole spielen. Finde dich einfach damit ab, verstehen wirst du es wohl niemals können. 
Auf dem PC gibt es ebenfalls einen gewissen Konfigurationsaufwand, bis man die optimale Cursorgeschwindigkeit ausgetüftelt hat. Wenn ich schon allein daran denke, wie lange ich früher im Hauptmenü zu BF2 verbracht habe, um die Tastaturbelegung richtig zu konfigurieren... Dieses Problem entfällt auf Konsole mehr oder minder.



Superwip schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Lösungen vor allem für eine Zielgruppe geeignet: PC Spieler, die den Konsolennoobs zeigen wollen, wo der Hammer hängt



Wohl ehr PC-N00bs, die zu grobmotorisch veranlagt sind, um mit einem guten Controller umgehen zu können.




Superwip schrieb:


> Als gäbe es die auf der Konsole nicht…
> Konsolen sind nach wie vor die effektivsten und restriktivsten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen überhaupt- und viel Spaß noch mit den kommenden Onlineaktivierungen für PS3 Spiele!



Lustigerweise bekomme ich beim Spielen an einer Konsole GAR NICHTS von einem Kopierschutz mit.  Es kommen keine Meldungen, dass mein Spiel geschlossen wird, weil meine Internetverbindung weg ist, oder dass zu viele Nutzer zuvor die gleiche Bluray besässen hätten oder das meine Version von Securom (und wie sie alle heißen) veraltet sei.

Es gibt nur EINEN Punkt, den man den Entwicklern ein ganz kleines bisschen negativ ankreiden kann: In Sondereditionen (z.B. zu God Of War III) gab es Gutscheincodes, um exklusivinhalte für die Collectors-Edition herunter zu laden. Einmal benutzt, waren diese wertlos.
Allerdings kann man nach wie vor alle Sache auf bis zu 5 Konsolen gleichzeitig aktivieren!
So habe ich meinem Kumpel zugriff zu meinem Account gegeben und er konnte ebenfalls diese Features herunterladen und ganz legal nutzen, obwohl er nur die Standardversion gekauft hat.

Selbiges bei Mappacks zu CoD und Co. Wir machen das immer so, dass einer die Karten kauft und
die anderen laden sie für ein paar € über seinen Account auf die eigene PS3.
Geht das auf dem PC? Nein.
Also: Der Nutzerfreundlichere Kopierschutz auf Konsolen ist nicht nur meine persönliche Meinung sondern ein FAKT.
Und die Gerüchte zu den Onlineaktivierungen sind und bleiben Gerüchte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Trotzdem tauchen hier eine ganze Reihe von Problemen auf, die es in der Form auf der Konsole sonst nicht gibt
> 
> -man muss Spieler/Server finden
> 
> ...



Auf dem PC muss man ebenfalls Server finden und ist darauf angewiesen, dass andere Spieler oder der Publisher diese zur Verfügung stellen.
Ebenso ist man z.B. in MW2 auf dem PC der dumme, sollte IW jemals die Server abschalten. Auf dem PC müsste man dann ebenfalls mit Zusatzsoftware sowas wie ein LAN im WAN emulieren (sofern es denn sowas gibt).



Superwip schrieb:


> Dann hab ich eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten:
> 
> a) Einfach etwas, etwa ein Rennspiel, spielen, dass auch nur per Tastatur gut steuerbar ist
> 
> ...



a) Rennspiele per Tastatur? OMG.  Auch wenn ich selbst schon NFS und Co auf dem PC gespielt habe, geht doch nichts über die Steuerung mit dem Controller. Anfangs war es zugegeben seltsam, mit Analogsticks zu lenken, aber inzwischen möchte ich darauf nicht mehr verzichten. 

b) Aha, man erkennt die Vorteile der Konsolensteuerung an. 

c) Das sollte dann aber ziemlich starr sein und keine Wellen schlagen. Aber prinzipiell geht das schon. Rekorde wird man auf diese Weise allerdings wohl keine aufstellen.

d) Sehnenscheidenentzündung ahoi! 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, stell ihn vor der oben genannten Parkbank auf den Boden- er wird es dir mit kurzer Lebensdauer danken!
> Und wie willst du da vernünftig spielen? Auf dem Boden ist ja schon relativ weit weg; willst du einen 20 Zoll+ Monitor mitnehmen? Eine Lösung wäre eventuell ein Beamer (nur in der Nacht) oder eine Bildschirmbrille… okay, eine Bildschirmbrille wäre sogar eine ziemlich gute Lösung... wenn auch eine, die freilich auch mit einem Notebook möglich wäre
> Aber auch das ist nicht jedermanns Sache und die Auflösung aktueller Bildschirmbrillen ist recht beschränkt; die Zeiss Cinemizer schafft 640x480 aber viel mehr geht soweit ich weiß nicht, zumindestens nicht leistbar…
> Na ja… viel Spaß mit dem Virtual Boy 2.0



Wieso sollte die Lebensdauer beschränkt sein, wenn man einen TFT auf seinem Standfuß auf einen steinigen Untergrund stellt, wie man ihn in der Regel in Parks anfindet? Man könnte den Bildschirm auch neben sich auf die Bank stellen und sich seitlich auf diese setzen. Man könnte auch auf ein großes starres Mousepad zurückgreifen, den Bildschirm darauf festschrauben und so auf den Schoß stellen. Oder man lässt den Standfuß weg und legt den Bildschirm ganz einfach auf dem Schoß hin.



Superwip schrieb:


> Da sind wir wenigstens ein Mal einer Meinung! Aber auch von den Abmessungen hat ein Notebook die Nase vorne; die „mobil PS3“ wäre mehr oder minder zwangsweise relativ fest in einen relativ großen Rucksack verbaut; selbst ein 17 Zoll Notebook ist da doch wesentlich handlicher und flexibler



Und was spricht jetzt genau gegen einen großen Rucksack?



Superwip schrieb:


> USVs haben in aller Regel Bleigel Akkus und sind nicht für den mobilen Betrieb ausgelegt; eine USV in der Größenordnung wiegt sicher 6-7kg+ (eher sogar noch wesentlich mehr); irgendwann muss Schluss sein
> Deine Konstruktion würde am Ende insgesamt wohl 10-15kg+ wiegen, wäre relativ fest in einem größeren Rucksack verbaut, in dem ansonsten nichtmehr allzu viel Platz ist und würde mindestens ~450€ kosten (stark abhängig vom Bildschirm und auch der USV)
> Man muss auch bedenken, dass möglicherweise (abhängig vom Netzteil der PS3) eine wesentlich teurere Online USV (90€+) nötig ist, da die PS3 beim Umschaltvorgang vom Netz zum Batteriebetrieb bei einer offline USV abstürzen könnte



PS3 + Monitor + Kabel: ~5kg
Diese USV[/quote]: 6kg

11kg sind nun bei weitem noch kein Beinbruch. Wobei diese USV auf 34min ausgelegt ist, was mehr als genug ist, man könnte also auch eine kleinere (leichtere + günstigere) Anlage kaufen, wobei PS3 + Monitor relativ genügsam sind und die 34min wohl ehr die untere Grenze darstellen sollten.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es nicht möglich ist; aber das Ergebnis ist sicherlich unhandlicher als fast jeder Laptop (auch unabhängig vom Gewicht), relativ empfindlich und der Konstruktionsaufwand wäre sehr hoch; alternativ könnte man abgesehen davon ein ähnliches System auch auf Basis eines kompakten ITX PCs basteln- nur eben mit allen Vorteilen, die ein PC noch hat
> Der höhere Funktionsumfang eines PCs ist hier von noch größerem Vorteil; man nimmt einen Laptop meist irgendwo hin mit, weil man einen PC braucht und freut sich dann, dass man damit _auch_ spielen kann; die mobil PS3 wäre dagegen wie auch ihre Desktopvariante ein reines Spielgerät



Nochmal: Hier geht es nicht um Office sondern ums Spielen allein (und evtl. Musik hören + Filme anschauen). Die Handlichkeit wäre nur bedingt schlechter. Man müsste im Rucksack einfach nur alles so bereit legen, dass es schnell griffbereit ist. Z.B. so, dass PS3+Monitor+USV bereits im Rucksack verbunden sind und man alles nur schnell rausziehen muss und loszocken, wobei man von der USV ja nur den Stromanschluss benötigt und die Anlage selbst im Rucksack bleiben kann.



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Grunde versuche ich hier ja nur eine allgemein bekannte Tatsache theoretisch zu erklären; klar ist: Konsolenspieler mit Gamepad sind sowohl im Schnitt als auch im Progamerbereich deutlich schlechter als PC Spieler



Es ist keine „altbekannte Tatsache“, sondern ein „altbekanntes Vorurteil“. Wie ich bereits erklärt habe, liegt der einzige Vorteile in Maus und Tastatur darin, dass es prinzipiell leichter ist, damit umzugehen, da nicht so feinmotorische Bewegungen vorausgesetzt werden. Mit anderen Worten, der Umgang ist schneller erlernt, da es einfach weniger Ansprüche an den Spieler stellt. Folglich sind Maus+Tastatur also wie geschaffen für die ganzen anspruchslosen und unbedarften PC-N00bs da draußen und auch für Gelegenheitsspieler. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wann ist ein Tisch schon zu hoch?



Wenn er z.B. auf Brusthöhe liegt?  Hast du dann schonmal so versucht zu spielen? Wenn die Hände dauerhaft oberhalb der Brusthöhe liegen, schlafen sie zumindest bei mir zwangsläufig irgendwann ein.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und das einzige Szenario, in dem man es in der Praxis mit einem suboptimal tiefen Tisch zu tun bekommen kann ist ein Couchtisch; will man mit Maus und Tastatur auf dem TV im Wohnzimmer zocken ist das also (vor allem beim längeren Zocken) nicht ganz… ergonomisch
> 
> Aber auch in dem Fall kann man
> 
> ...



Nicht mit was? Da fehlt etwas. An der Konsole kann man unabhängig vom Tisch und ohne Einschränkung JEDES Genre zocken.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mir doch fast gedacht… ich an deiner Stelle würde jedenfalls sehr viel Wert darauf legen den Schreibtisch freizubekommen, gegebenenfalls lässt sich ja auch noch eines der Regale anders platzieren, die PS3 und der sonstige Heimkinokram sollten dorthin wo es hingehört: unter/hinter den Fernseher
> Und wenn du deinen PC dauernd betrachten willst kannst du ihn ja fotografieren und als Desktophintergrund nutzen; mein PC steht auch auf dem Schreibtisch aber wenn dieser wesentlich schmaler wäre würde er schnell wo anders hinwandern…
> Am Ende bleibt auch immernoch die Möglichkeit mit einer schmaleren Tastatur oder einem genannten „Gameboard“ Platz zu sparen; beim n52te hast du sogar einen Analogstick für deine geliebte analoge Bewegungskontrolle



Den Schrank links vom Tisch kann ich keinen Centimeter mehr schieben, denn dann steht er vor der Tür. Auf der anderen Seite geht auch nix mehr, weil da eine Wand kommt. Der Monitor steht bereits auf meiner Heiminoanlage und für meinen Tower ist unterm Tisch wie gesagt kein Platz und meine PS3 kann ich auch sonst nirgendwo unterbringen. Auf dem PC-Tower steht sie imo nicht stabil genug.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: man kann auch eine analoge Bewegungskontrolle mit einer Maus kombinieren; das das wohl kein wesentlicher Vorteil sein kann zeigt sich dadurch, dass sich derlei Methoden im E-Sports Bereich (in keinem einzigen, mir bekannten Egoshooter) durchgesetzt haben



Auch die wenigsten spielen auf LANs mit Lenkrädern Rennspiele, was aber Schlicht an dem großen Platzbedarf liegt. Außerdem verfügen die von dir gezeigten Lösungen für manche evtl einfach nicht über genügend Tasten... Wenn ich allein an BF denke, wie lang die Liste mit den Tastenbelegungen ist (nur für Infanterie allein)...



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt: das Verwenden von Maus und Tastatur ist aber teuer und auch mit einem vergleichsweise hohem Konfigurationsaufwand verbunden- warum nicht gleich ein PC?



Weil nur N00bs und grobmotorische PC-Only-Gamer Tastatur und Maus an einer Konsole benötigen.  Alle anderen verfügen über die Fähigkeit mit dem Controller umzugehen. Und wie gesagt benötigen auch PC-Spiele einen hohen Konfigurationsaufwands beim erstmaligen starten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Angst vor der überlegenen Eingabemethode?



Die sogenannte Überlegenheit habe ich ja nun widerlegt. 
Wer zu dicke Wurstfinger hat oder einfach nicht über die notwendige Feinfühligkeit verfügt, sollte sich evtl. wirklich ehr am PC trollen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von RTS Spielen (etwa C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3, C&C 3: Tiberium Wars, RUSE, Schlacht um Mittelerde II), von denen auch Konsolenports existieren aber keines davon ist auf der Konsole nennenswert erfolgreich



Ja, denn fast alle kamen extrem verspätet auf den Markt. AR3 habe ich als CnC-Fan nichtmal auf dem PC gekauft, weil Story und *Kopierschutz* bei mir auf höchste Ablehnung stießen. Die PS3-Demo habe ich nach 5min abgeschaltet, weil die Grafik dermaßen quietschbunt war und das ganze Game dermaßen unernsthaft rüberkam, dass ich es gleich hab sein lassen. Über die Qualität zu TW auf Konsole kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine Xbox360 habe. Ich hab das Game auf PC und auch da fand ich es ehr unter aller Kanone, weil EA mit jedem Patch das Balancing komplett auf den Kopf gestellt hat.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) C und X sind im Kampf vergleichsweise unwichtige Tasten (C: Charaktermenü; X: Tastaturbewegungskontrolle für Hinsetzen bzw. abwärtsbewegen im Flug oder beim Schwimmen); Sollte man die Tasten mit wichtigeren Funktionen belegen wollen um die Tastenbelegung zu optimieren wird man sicherlich Funktionen wählen, die man nicht gleichzeitig mit den Ziffentasten ausführen muss
> Auch auf der Konsole müssten die genannten Funktionen aber irgendwie untergebracht werden


1. Woher soll ich denn wissen, welche Taste in WoW welche Funktion erfüllt? Das interessiert mich nebenbei bemerkt auch überhaupt nicht.
2. Dann nimm eine andere beliebige Tastenkombi. Es gibt immer welche, die sich schwer gleichzeitig erreichen lassen, was wie gesagt die möglichen Kombinationen von Tasten einschränkt. Afaik haben Charas maximal 20 Fähigkeiten gleichzeitig auf dem HUD. Evtl täusche ich mich auch, aber soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann, musste man Fähigkeiten aus einem Buch auf das HUD auf dem Monitor ziehen, um es mit einem Hotkey zu versehen. Dann kann man meinetwegen noch 40 Zusatzsachen auf Tasten festlegen. Langsam ist es aber fraglich, wer sich tatsächlich so viele Kürzel merkt.
3. Ich habe noch völlig außer Acht gelassen, dass man auch die Analogsticks eindrücken kann (L3 + R3). Es ergeben sich insgesamt 56 Kombinationen PRO Symboltaste, also 4*56. Nimmt man noch die Pfeiltasten hinzu (etwa für weniger heikle Situationen, z.B. außerhalb von Kampfsituationen), ergeben sich 8*56 Tasten. Lässt man die Symboltasten und Pfeiltasten weg (indem man nur Schultertasten/Sticks benutzt), ergeben sich nochmal + 4*15 Möglichkeiten (nur L3, nur R3, L3+R3, ohne L3/R3). Man kann mit einem PS3-Controller also, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, 8*56 + 4*15 = 508 Belegungen vergeben.




Superwip schrieb:


> 3) In WoW können etwas über 300 Aktionen nativ mit einer Taste oder Tastenkombination belegt werden, dazu kommen noch bis zu 54 Makros sowie praktisch unbegrenzt viele weitere durch Addons und Hintergrundprogramme (etwa die Sprechtaste im TS oder eine Taste zum Starten einer ingame Videoaufnahme)
> In der Praxis wird man freilich nie alle wirklich brauchen aber mehrere dutzend können es locker sein wovon man bis zu über 30 in Kampfsituationen schnell erreichen können muss; auch auf der Konsole müssen aber auch weniger wichtige Aktionen, wie etwa die Tasten zum Öffnen irgendwelcher Menüs belegt werden können
> Du hast ja auch schon selbst gesagt:
> 
> ...



Ja und der besagte Mitbewohner hat weder Freunde noch überhaupt sonst irgendein RL. Sein Studium (eines hat er bereits wegen WOW abgebrochen) wird er aller Voraussicht nach auch nicht schaffen. Ich denke wohl kaum, dass du diese Gruppe von Spielern als das Aushängeschild der PC-Gemeinde verwenden möchtest. Kein Mensch wird die von dir genannten 300 Funktionen belegen (das meißte davon dürften ohnehin Emotions und dergleichen sein).



Ich denke, du unterschätzt WoW etwas…



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Unterschätze die Bewegungskontrolle nicht! Nicht umsonst ist der Begriff “Keyboarddreher” ein Synonym für einen schlechten Spieler; es ist übrigens durchaus auch notwendig zumindestens grob in Richtung des Ziels zu blicken um es anzugreifen oder auch Angriffe zu parieren, zu blocken oder ihnen auszuweichen (180°) und vor allem im PvP gibt es oft Situationen, in denen man sich plötzlich umdrehen muss; desweiteren muss man sich ständig bewegen, sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP, etwa um aus AoEs zu laufen, vor Gegnern davon oder hinter ihnen her



1. Spieler, die ganze Bewegungsabläufe auf eine einzelne Taste legen sind ok, aber sich automatisch umdrehen ist es nicht? Das nenn ich mal bekloppt. 
2. Mit entsprechender Empfindlichkeit würde ein Antippen des rechten Analogsticks genügen und man vollführt eine 180°-Wende.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Es kommt sehrwohl auch auf kurze Reaktionszeiten an, im PvP teils durchaus auf Egoshooter Niveau; nur selten sind alle CDs gleichzeitig am Laufen und selbst dann ist es oft hilfreich eine Fähigkeit im ersten möglichen Moment zu aktivieren; bei der Bewegungskontrolle sind schnelle Reaktionen ebenfalls sehr wichtig



Na ein Glück, dass man bei Controllern mit den Fingern stets das gesamte Tastenfeld abdeckt. 



Superwip schrieb:


> 3) Präzises, manuelles Zielen wie in einem Egoshooter ist tatsächlich praktisch nie von Nöten (manchmal schon, etwa bei der Fallenschleuder des Jägers im PvP) aber WoW ist ganz sicher nicht, wie oben beschrieben, ein „Point & Click“- Adventure… und selbst wenn es eines wäre würde das ganz sicher nicht für die Konsole sprechen, da ein Analogstick nur ein zweitklassiger Mausersatz ist



Der letzte Satz spricht erneut nur für deine Sturheit.



Superwip schrieb:


> 4) Das stimmt nicht. Wie gesagt ist es nicht möglich auf einen Gegner oder auch einen Verbündeten Zauber zu wirken bzw. zu schießen oder zu schlagen, der hinter einem steht; bei Nahkampfklassen muss man auch im Nahkampf bleiben, bei Distanzklassen sollte man eben das verhindern, in Reichweite bleiben und muss natürlich möglichst schnell –und richtig- auf die Aktionen des Gegners reagieren, aus AoEs herauslaufen,…



Glücklicherweise kann man sich mit einem Analogstick wesentlich präziser Bewegen als mit AWSD (technisch bedingt).



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Blizzard versucht bereits seit Jahren die Funktionen der wichtigsten Addons nativ in das Spiel zu integrieren, was aber bei weitem nicht in allen Fällen und auch nur recht eingeschränkt funktioniert hat; die Ingame Funktionen dienen dann oft nur als Datenquelle für bessere Addons, so ist es etwa wesentlich effektiver ein Addon wie „Recount“ zu verwenden als dem ingame Kampflog manuell irgendwelche Schadenswerte zu berechnen oder nachzusehen, woran man gestorben ist (war der Heiler Schuld oder self0wned?)- es gibt noch zahllose andere Beispiele dafür
> 
> Makros sind auch ein integraler Bestandteil von WoW und nativ im Spiel integriert; bei WoW besteht die Schwierigkeit ja auch nicht im Zielen bzw. soll das auch nicht; wer keine Makros verwendet gilt schnell als Noob…



Und wen störts, wenn man als N00b bezeichnet wird?  Wie gesagt: Wenn man sich per Tastatur zum Gegner dreht, ist man ein N00b (obwohl dies mit minimalem Aufwand auch per Maus geschehen könnte), aber wenn man alle Zauber in Sekunden per Makro abfeuert (was ohne Makros ziemlich schwierig sein sollte, wenn man immer wieder die Ziele wechseln muss) ist man ein Held.... Sehr fragwürdig das ganze aus meiner Sicht und ich hoffe du erwartest nicht von mir, dass ich das verstehe... Aber WOW-Spieler sind ohnehin ein Völkchen für sich und werden auch nicht ohne Grund von allen anderen PC-Spielern belächelt imo.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und: na eben; langsam siehst du es ein… man braucht die Tastatur



Wie ich oben schrieb, kann man über 500 verschiedene Tastenbelegungen auf der PS3 vergeben. Wozu eine Tastatur? Wozu ein PC? Wenn man Gegnernamen mit Sonderzeichen und dergleichen in ein Makro einbinden will, könnte Blizzard (die Voraussicht traue ich den Jungs einfach mal zu) einen Copy-To-Clipboard-Knopf neben die Namen setzen.

Oha, eine Konsole ist auch eine Turingmaschine… wer hätte das gedacht?

Ein PC ist sie deshalb noch lange nicht!



Superwip schrieb:


> Definition eines IBM kompatiblen Pcs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, also hast du mit dem Zitat nur nochmal wiederholt, was ich bereits schrieb: Der einzige Unterschied ist der Befehlssatz des CPUs.



Superwip schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat keine Konsole einen klassischen Bios, sie haben nur eine Firmware, die man sehr entfernt mit einem Mittelding aus einem BIOS und einem Betriebssystem vergleichen könnte



Die Firmware könnte man sehr gut mit einem EFI / UEFI vergleichen, welches ebenfalls grundlegende Funktion eines Betriebssystems erfüllt. Außerdem schrieben wir von Unterschieden in der Hardware (da sind Konsolen den PCs 1:1 identisch!). Dass du auf dem PC komplett andere Software hast, liegt auf der Hand (Windows ist auch nur Software).



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch die CPU Architektur ist ein absolut grundlegender Unterschied; ein Cell, Broadway oder Xeon unterscheidet sich schon sehr grundlegend von einem modernen X86 CPU, zwischen zwei CPUs mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang könnte der Unterschied kaum größer sein



Vergleiche mal CPUs wie Sandy Bridge mit einem Intel 8086. Du wirst, bis auf den Befehlssatz, praktisch KEINE Gemeinsamkeiten finden, da sich CPUs mit der zeig völlig verändert haben. Du kannst ja mal versuchen, X86-Code von damals nativ (ohne Emulation) auf einem Sandy Bridge oder Phenom zum laufen zu bekommen, es wird dir nicht gelingen. Folglich sind aktuelle Computer auch keine PCs, wenn man deine Argumente mal etwas weiterspinnt. 

Übrigens hat der Xenon (XBox360) drei ganz normale Kerne mit L1- und L2-Cache mit einer an Hyperthreading angelehnten Funktionsweise. Er unterscheidet sich ansonsten nicht stärker von z.B. einem Pentium 4 als der kommende Bulldozer sich von einem Sandy Bridge unterscheidet.
Nur der Cell ist wortwörtlich einzigartig in seiner Beschaffenheit. Bis auf den CPU ist die PS3 einem PC aber dennoch 1:1 nachempfunden.


			
				Wikipedia-EN schrieb:
			
		

> A personal computer (PC) is any general-purpose computer whose size, capabilities, and original sales price make it useful for individuals, and which is intended to be operated directly by an end-user with no intervening computer operator. PCs include any type of computer that is used in a "personal" manner. (…) A personal computer may be a desktop computer, a laptop, a tablet PC, or a handheld PC (also called a palmtop). The most common microprocessors in personal computers are x86-compatible CPUs.



Gemäß diesem Artikel geht also noch wesentlich mehr als PC durch, darunter auch PDAs (meißt auf ARM-Basis).  Es werden zwar am häufigsten x86-CPUs genutzt, aber andere Architekturen werden nicht explizit ausgeschlossen. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Stagnation der Grafik zu tun?
> Auf der Konsole kann man nur Software nutzen, die einem vom Hersteller vorgegeben/ explizit erlaubt wird und man kann vorhandene Software auch nicht modifizieren- das ist der Nachteil- der geringere *Funktionsumfang*



Und wegen dieser Modifizierbarkeit werden PC-Spiele auch wesentlich häufiger schwarzkopiert, was den Entwicklern ein gutes Argument ist, den Windows-PC immer mehr zu vernachlässigen bzw. den ehrlichen Nutzer mit immer schlimmeren Kopierschutzmechanismen zu ärgern.
Außerdem dachte ich, dein vorheriges Argument war auf den Austausch von Hardware in PCs bezogen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Doch, es gibt, wie gesagt, für die Wii Emulatoren, sogar sehr gut funktionierende; in den meisten Spielen ist die Grafik sogar, teils wesentlich, besser als im Original auf der Konsole…
> 
> Einige Spiele funktionieren im Emulator zwar nicht bzw. nur verbugged aber das ist eine Frage des Emulators, der verbessert werden kann- und wird, die Emulatoren werden ja auch ständig weiterentwickelt
> 
> ...



Die Wii ist auch alles andere als komplex und ist leistungstechnisch dem GameCube nachempfunden, welcher 2 Jahre nach der PS2 erschien, mit dieser jedoch grafisch niemals mithalten konnte. Allerdings beißen sich bereits an der PS2 die Entwickler die Zähne aus. Wie gesagt gibt es bis heute keinen richtig funktionierenden Emulator dafür und für die PS3 wird es wohl auch niemals einen geben. Der Emulationsaufwand für den Cell wäre vermutlich dermaßen enorm, dass ihn kein aktueller CPU der nächsten Generationen in Echtzeit bewältigen könnte und bis CPUs soweit sind, dass sie dies schaffen könnten, wird die PS3 vermutlich lange nicht mehr produziert und niemand wird mehr ernsthaft Interesse daran haben, diese noch zu emulieren. Wie gesagt beißen sich heutige CPUs sogar noch an der PS2-Emulation die Zähne aus.



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Dafür müsste man die Konsole aber cracken…
> Und genau hier wären wir ja auch wieder bei einem der wesentlichen Nachteile der Konsolen: der Flexibilität, und der Tatsache, dass man nur einen Bruchteil des Funktionsumfangs nutzen kann, einfach weil der Hersteller es so will
> 
> 2) Nenn mir auch nur ein einziges X86/ DirectX PC Spiel, welches auf einer aktuellen Konsole unter Linux flüssig spielbar ist… ich kenne keines; selbst bei nativen PPC+ open GL Spielen dürfte etwa der PPC Port von Quake III das Ende der Fahnenstange sein… man muss dabei auch bedenken, dass die Konsolen unter Linux keine 3D Beschleunigung durch den GPU unterstützen, wenn sich das mit dem Crack auf der PS3 ändert könnten zwar einige neuere PPC Spiele spielbar werden, X86 Spiele, die über einfache 2D Jump ’n’ Run aus den 1990ern hinausgehen scheitern aber wahrscheinlich am CPU
> Vermutlich ist eine gecrackte Xbox 1 mit Windows, ihrem 733MHz Mobile Celeron (Pentium III Gen.), 64MiB DDR RAM und GeForce3 aber in normalen PC Spielen leistungsfähiger als alle anderen Konsolen inklusive PS3 und Xbox 360…



1. Die Sperre von Linux haben die PS3-Nutzer Geohot zu verdanken, allerdings muss man auch eingestehen, dass die Slim von Anfang an kein Linux unterstützte. Ich bin allerdings guter Dinge, dass die kommende PS4 wieder Linux-Support bieten wird. Sowohl PS2, als auch PS3 UND Xbox hatten bisher Linux-Support. Allesamt waren also als reguläre Arbeitsstationen einsetzbar.

2. Hast du mein Posting nicht richtig gelesen?


> Dank Linux + Wine *könnte* man durchaus PC-Spiele auf einer Konsole spielen und auch praktisch sämtliche Windows-Programme. Nur die *Performance ist das Problem*. Schließlich müsste die Konsole den X86-Code emulieren (so wie der PC andersrum den PPC-Code emulieren müsste). *In Echtzeit lassen sich die Spiele also sicher nicht spielen.*


 




Superwip schrieb:


> Konsolenemulatoren am PC dagegen existieren und funktionieren



Ja, für technisch veraltete Konsolen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nie behauptet…
> 
> … aber die Wii ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt…



Und die Technik der Wii ist fast 10 Jahre alt. Laut Wikipedia erreicht die pure Hardwareleistung etwa 150% bis (im Bestfall) 200% des Gamecube, also liegt die Wii irgendwo im Bereich der PS2 (für welches es wie gesagt quasi keine wirklich funktionierenden Emulatoren gibt).



Superwip schrieb:


> Und spätestens in Crossplattformspielen kann ein PC immer die Konsole ersetzen



Eben nicht. *Punkt* Ich werde mich jetzt nicht schon wieder wiederholen, weshalb Konsolen die bessere Spieleplattform darstellen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Mich wundert dabei langsam, warum Xbox 360 und PS3 noch immer nicht emuliert werden können; selbst wenn die Leistung nicht ausreicht… es gibt PCIe Cell- Coprozessor Karten („Cell Accelerator Board“) sodass man sogar einen nativen Cell- CPU nutzen könnte… vermutlich hat es einfach noch niemand ernsthaft versucht
> Ich vermute desweiteren, dass spätestens die übernächste X86 Generation sowohl den Cell als auch den Xeon in äquivalenter Geschwindigkeit emulieren kann, RAM und GPU sind ja sowieso kein Thema


 
1. Zeig mir mal eine solche Karte, ich hätte durchaus Interesse daran, eine solche zu erwerben.
2. Da der Nutzerkreis mit einer solchen Karte verschwindend gering sein dürfte (und der Preis vermutlich auf PS3-Niveau liegt), lohnt es einfach nicht, es überhaupt erst zu versuchen, eine PS3 zu emulieren. Wie gesagt wird kein aktueller (oder kommender) x86-CPU den Cell in Echtzeit emulieren können. Und bisher hat man es noch nicht mal geschafft, den Grafikchip der PS2 komplett nachzubilden.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2011)

Sagt mal Leute bei allem Respekt:

Solche Posts gehen gar nicht.Also entweder meint ihr es tierisch ernst,habt zuviel Zeit oder seit in frühester Jugend zu heiß gebadet worden....

unterbreche nur ungern:

Können wir mal klären was genau der Begriff "Crossplattformspiel" meint.


----------



## Primer (11. März 2011)

Mir ist keine festgelegte Definition bekannt, aber dieser Begriff sagt in etwa aus, das ein Spiel für mindestens zwei Plattformen (zumeist PS3/360/PC) entwickelt/portiert wird, wir reden bei dem Begriff also vom größten Teil der Videospiele.
Er wird durchaus als Negativ betrachtet, da man (um auf allen Plattformen zu veröffentlichen) meist Kompromisse eingeht.


----------



## we3dm4n (11. März 2011)

Ein Spiel, was für alle Plattformen erhältlich ist.

"*Alle* Plattformen" meint: Xbox 360, PS3 & PC; (teilweise auch Wii)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute bei allem Respekt:
> 
> Solche Posts gehen gar nicht.Also entweder meint ihr es tierisch ernst,habt zuviel Zeit oder seit in frühester Jugend zu heiß gebadet worden....
> 
> ...


 
Seitdem ich fast schon dauerhaft bei meiner Freundin bin, komme ich kaum noch dazu, irgendwas zu schreiben. Mein Beitrag hat (inkl. aller Zitate) 22 Seiten mit Schriftgröße 12 umfasst und ich habe mehrere Tage gelegentlich daran geschrieben und ich bin gewiss nicht der langsamste auf der Tastatur....

Ich kann doch nicht Superwips Propaganda hier so unkommentiert stehen lassen, um es mal mit seinen Worte zu formulieren. 


MehmetBs Kommentare lasse ich einfach mal so stehen, da er eigentlich permanent immer nur das gleiche Argument wiederholt: Graaaaaaafik. 
Nur mal so als Tipp: Auf dem PC bekomme ich zwar die bessere Grafik, aber auf Konsolen manchmal auch mehr Spieleumfang (siehe z.B. Onslaught-Modus in BF:BC2). Und ein Rennspiel mit dem Umfang eines GT5 sucht man auf dem PC vergeblich und ein NFS mit diesem zu vergleichen, ergibt nur auf grafischer Ebene einen Sinn (dank der Mods). Ansonsten ist NFS Mainstream-Kost vom feinsten, die jedes Jahr von neuem durchgekaut wird. Ganz groß wird auf tolle Neuerungen verwiesen, die es allerdings längst schon in älteren Teilen gegeben hat, die man aber zwischendurch in einigen Teilen schlicht auslies (z.B. Polizeiverfolgungen).

Ich habe Hot Porsuit bei einem Kumpel auf der PS3 gespielt und weder er noch ich waren sonderlich angetan davon, da es einfach innovationslose Standardkost ist, wie man sie in quasi jedem NFS zuvor bereits erlebt hat. Er bereut den Kauf jedenfalls und ich weiß, dass ich nichts verpasse, wenn ich diesen Plunder im Regal liegen lasse.



Übrigens: Ein ganz ganz großer Vorteil an Konsolen ist der Demo-Faktor: Auf dem PC finden sich zu den wenigsten Spielen noch Demos zum antesten (vermutlich weil diese nicht selten Ausgangsbasis für Cracks waren). Auf Konsolen findet man in den Online-Stores Demos zu quasi allen Blockbustern.


----------



## MehmetB (11. März 2011)

Und die Konsoleros wiederholen immer nur das gleiche Argument: biiiiiiilllllllllllliiiiiiiggggggg 

Deine Kritisierungen von Superwip treffen allesamt nicht zu.

"Ich habe Shift bei einem Kumpel *auf der PS3* gespielt und weder er noch ich waren sonderlich angetan davon."


Merkst was?

Natürlich isses blöd auf der PS3 ganz ohne Mods, hatte ich ja schon erwähnt, aber gemoddet hält es mit einem GT5 lockerst mit.

Und wenn was Mainstream ist, dann ja mal GT5. Und Polizeiverfolgungen sind auf der Rennstrecke etwas daneben.

Wenn dir kein Rennspiel gefällt wieso spielst es dann überhauüt? Rennsimulationen sind halt meist "innovationslos", es geht darum schnell zu fahren und um mehr nicht.


----------



## MehmetB (12. März 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein tolles Beispiel:

Jetzt erst kommt auch Cloud-Sharing für Speicherstände auf die PS, was es schon seit längerem für Steam gibt, dazu selbstverständlich völlig kostenlos.

Nur die Abzocker von Sony wollen dafür 50€ im Jahr haben.

Soviel also zu eurem Mythos dass Konsole spielen so viel günstiger wäre.

Hier die teureren Spiele, meist so 20€+ Unterschied pro Spiel, da 50€ für Cloud-Savegames.... da kommt ganzschön was zusammen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Ähm, du solltest dir wirklich mal die Forenregeln durch lesen. 

Cloudsharing kostet keine 50€ pro Jahr, sondern PlayStation Plus. 
Für die 50€ habe ich schon mehrere Sachen kostenlos, oder stark verbilligt bekommen. 

PS: Das mit GT5 verstehst du anscheinend immer noch nicht.


----------



## glad1ator (12. März 2011)

Also ich habe die 360 hinter mir und nach zahlreichen ring of death, ist schon bisschen her habe ich sie gegen die ps3 getauscht und bin auf laptop umgestiegen... allerdings war nach 6-7 monaten die luft raus, da musste wieder n gescheiter rechner her! Teamspeak  und sowas fehlt mir auf konsolen einfach genauso wie das chatten untereinander klar geht auch, aber ist sehr umständlich..


----------



## glad1ator (12. März 2011)

das einzige was ich an konsolen ganz cool finde besonders bei Cod, das wenn man richtig gut mit dem pad umgehen kann (höhere seni etc.) Das mann dann ohne probleme der erste auf den servern sein kann Bei mir war das aber auch ein grund wieso ich mit Pc3 bzw cod wieder aufgehört hab, weils eben kaum noch ne herausforderung war... am pc isses was anderes, wenn man da gut ist, Esl > gather oder sowas. Ist halt schon besser finde ich!


----------



## widder0815 (12. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Mit Kinect funktioniert das glaube ich auch sehr gut.
> 
> @widder0815
> Schon wieder nur ein Beschränktheitszeugnis deinerseits - in deiner Welt scheint es nur 4 Genres zu geben.


 
Was willst den duuu von mir ,  wenn ich im Telefonbuch unter "Beschränktheit" nach schau dann steht da dein Name 

ich habe schon an Konsolen gezockt da konntest du nichtmal eine Klapper halten du Frosch(Quak).

Und nochmal ... es gibt bei den Konsolen absolut nix (nada) was man mit dem Pc nicht gleich so oder besser Realisieren könnte ...umgedreht ist es nicht möglich .

Rennspiele ?... dann zockt die mal mit Guter Rennausstattung + 3 Monitore 

Shooter ? ...es soll auch Pc eingabegeräte geben mit denen man 3m entfernt von der Couch zocken kann .

Pc alleine zocker ? ... wenn ich son Geteilten Bildschirm sehe kommt es mir hoch und bleibe lieber auf ner Lanparty .

Stategie Games mit 1000 einheiten ? ... achso ich vergas , 256mb Ram lol

Online Games ? ohne chatten ...omg


usw.

in einen Punkt ist die Konsole dem Pc aber voll überlegen ... das verschrotten ist billiger


----------



## Shooter (12. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Online Games ? ohne chatten ...omg


 
Wie ohne Chatten?! 

Spielst du ein Spiel nur um zu chatten ? Dann meld dich doch gleich in ner Partnerbörse an
Außerdem gibt es sowas wie Headsets, da muss man rein sprechen..... wenn du weißt was ich meine
Und ich hab jahrelang genug auf dem PC gespielt um zu sagen das zu 98% bei den Shooter´n nur müll geschrieben wird. 
Ein gg wie früher ist heute eine seltenheit, nein es wird hurensohn du scheiss Cheater etc im Chat geschrieben. Nein Danke darauf kann ich verzichten 

Außerdem hast du noch einen sehr wichtigen Punkt vergessen. Die Konsolen Community ist viel größer als die PC Community Weltweit. Auf den Konsolen verkaufen sich doppelt so viele Spiele wie auf dem PC.


----------



## Primer (12. März 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> MehmetBs Kommentare lasse ich einfach mal so stehen, da er eigentlich permanent immer nur das gleiche Argument wiederholt: Graaaaaaafik.
> Nur mal so als Tipp: Auf dem PC bekomme ich zwar die bessere Grafik, aber auf Konsolen manchmal auch mehr Spieleumfang (siehe z.B. Onslaught-Modus in BF:BC2). Und ein Rennspiel mit dem Umfang eines GT5 sucht man auf dem PC vergeblich und ein NFS mit diesem zu vergleichen, ergibt nur auf grafischer Ebene einen Sinn (dank der Mods). Ansonsten ist NFS Mainstream-Kost vom feinsten, die jedes Jahr von neuem durchgekaut wird. Ganz groß wird auf tolle Neuerungen verwiesen, die es allerdings längst schon in älteren Teilen gegeben hat, die man aber zwischendurch in einigen Teilen schlicht auslies (z.B. Polizeiverfolgungen).
> 
> Ich habe Hot Porsuit bei einem Kumpel auf der PS3 gespielt und weder er noch ich waren sonderlich angetan davon, da es einfach innovationslose Standardkost ist, wie man sie in quasi jedem NFS zuvor bereits erlebt hat. Er bereut den Kauf jedenfalls und ich weiß, dass ich nichts verpasse, wenn ich diesen Plunder im Regal liegen lasse.


 
Mehr Spielumfang gibts auf dem PC aber auch, selbst wenn man die Mods ausklammert. Gerade Battlefield hat hier mit seinen 32 Spielern etwas, was den Onslaught-Modus mMn sogar deutlich überwiegt, zumal der Modus ja auch nicht umsonst ist(6-9€). Das verstärkt sich im kommenden 3 Teil sogar noch, weil man hier endlich wieder seine gewohnten 64 Spieler hat.

Also ich möchte die Unterschiede zwischen GT5 und Shift nicht von der Hand weisen, GT hat einfach den größten Umfang und auch ein gutes Gesamtpaket. Aber Shift Innovationsarmut gegenüber GT vorzuwerfen ist auch nicht richtig. Wirklich viel hat sich in GT5 nicht verändert, das Schadensmodell ist nachwievor eine Frechheit, genauso wie die Sache mit den Premiumfahrzeugen...unterm Strich ist es eigentlich GT4 mit ein wenig mehr Umfang und besserer Grafik....was nach 6 Jahren aber auch kein K.O. Kriterium darstellt.
Shift hingegen hat sich (ink. mit dem kommenden Teil) auch nicht das Ziel gesetzt, die Größen Forza und GT in punkto Umfang zu schlagen, sondern mit etwas tatsächlich Innovativen, man möchte das Renngeschehen so gut transportieren wie es bisher möglich ist und ja das funktioniert weit besser als zumindest in GT (habe kein Forza).
Auch ist die Fahrphysik in Shift gut, wer Ahnung hat kann das Übersteuern ganz schnell unterbinden, anspruchsvoll fährt sich auch dieses Spiel, an GTR kommen aber all diese genannten Spiele nicht ran.

Was Hot Pursuit in der Argumentation zu suchen hat frage ich mich allerdings, denn das ist ein Reinrassiger Arcade-Racer, den es zumindest von NFS auch lange nicht mehr gegeben hat. Für mich hat dieser (gute) Titel nah langer Zeit, also eine ähnliche Existenzberechtigung wie GT, welches sich im Kern ja auch nie wirklich verändert hat.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und die Konsoleros wiederholen immer nur das gleiche Argument: biiiiiiilllllllllllliiiiiiiggggggg



Eben nicht. Lies dir mal meine und Superwips Kommentare zueinander durch. Da kannst du lange nicht gegen anstinken. Deshalb brauch ich mir auch gar nicht die mühe machen, alle deine Trollkommentare zu widerlegen, da sie ohnehin nicht ernstzunehmen sind. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Deine Kritisierungen von Superwip treffen allesamt nicht zu.



Sagst du... 



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Ich habe Shift bei einem Kumpel *auf der PS3* gespielt und weder er noch ich waren sonderlich angetan davon."
> 
> 
> Merkst was?
> ...




Shift kann vom Umfang her nicht mal im Ansatz mit GT5 mithalten.

1. Bei weitem weniger lizensierte Autos (Wow ganze 65 Fahrzeuge bei NFS Shift.. Das ist ja echt beeindruckend... )
2. Weit weniger lizensierte Strecken (über die 18 Strecken in Shift, von denen einige völlig fiktiv sind, kann ich als GT5-Spieler nur müde lächeln)
3. Weder Rallye- noch GoKart-Rennen in Shift? Bietet Shift denn wenigstens Formel 1 Rennen? Oder Dauerrennen? Tja, in GT5 gibt es das alles.

Und wenn die Comunity nachhelfen muss, damit ein Spiel spielbar wird, ist das einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis für den Hersteller, da kannst du sagen, was du willst.

Den einzigen, aber wirklich EINZIGEN Pluspunkt für Shift auf PC stellt die Grafik dar. Ansonsten kann es auch mit noch so vielen Mods GT5 vorn und hinten nicht das Wasser reichen.

Wie es mit der Fahrphysik aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, deshalb lasse ich diesen Vergleich außen vor.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Mehr Spielumfang gibts auf dem PC aber auch, selbst wenn man die Mods ausklammert. Gerade Battlefield hat hier mit seinen 32 Spielern etwas, was den Onslaught-Modus mMn sogar deutlich überwiegt, zumal der Modus ja auch nicht umsonst ist(6-9€). Das verstärkt sich im kommenden 3 Teil sogar noch, weil man hier endlich wieder seine gewohnten 64 Spieler hat.



Ich war nie ein Fan von vielen Spielern bei BF, weil das ganze dann zu sehr an eine Schießbude grenzt. Auf dem PC habe ich früher gezielt Server mit maximal 16 Spielern rausgesucht. Aber das ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

> Rennspiele ?... dann zockt die mal mit Guter Rennausstattung + 3 Monitore


Wenn man will, bekommt man das auch auf einer PS3 hin.


----------



## Rolk (12. März 2011)

Sorry, aber es ist lächerlich zu behaupten Konsolen bieten umfangreichere Spiele. Die meisten PC Spiele die man nach ein paar Stunden durch hat und kaum wiederspielwert haben sind Konsolenports. 

Wie immer gilt Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel was aber auch nicht viel ändert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

Auf den Spielumfang sollten Konsoleros wirklich lieber nicht zu sprechen kommen. Starcraft, WoW und ARMA 2 z.B. haben einen Umfang und einen Langzeitspielwert mit dem kein Konsolenspiel auch nur im Entferntesten mithalten kann.


----------



## we3dm4n (12. März 2011)

Das sind Multiplayer Online Spiele...wäre schön blöd, wenn diese eine Grenze aufweisen würden...eure Kommetare gehen immer mehr ins Lächerliche - erst wird die bessere Grafik genannt, wenn es dann aber um den Umfang geht werden Grafikkrücken wie WoW aufgezählt. 



widder0815 schrieb:


> Was willst den duuu von mir , wenn ich im Telefonbuch unter "Beschränktheit" nach schau dann steht da dein Name
> 
> ich habe schon an Konsolen gezockt da konntest du nichtmal eine Klapper halten du Frosch(Quak).
> 
> Und nochmal ... es gibt bei den Konsolen absolut nix (nada) was man mit dem Pc nicht gleich so oder besser Realisieren könnte ...umgedreht ist es nicht möglich .


Bleiben wir jetzt mal sachlich, ich glaube sehr sicher zu wissen, dass du aufgrund deiner sehr auffälligen Schreibweise noch sehr weit hinter mir liegst (in Lebensjahren).



widder0815 schrieb:


> Rennspiele ?... dann zockt die mal mit Guter Rennausstattung + 3 Monitore
> 
> Shooter ? ...es soll auch Pc eingabegeräte geben mit denen man 3m entfernt von der Couch zocken kann .
> 
> ...


Wieso sollte ich ein Rennspiel an der Konsole auf 3 Monitoren spielen? Da reicht mir mein großer Fernseher...

Welche Konsole hat bitte 256MB RAM? Mir ist jedenfalls keine aktuelle Konsole alà PS3/ Xbox 360 bekannt.
Der Ram hat darüberhinaus wenig mit 1000 darzustellenden Einheiten zu tun, dafür ist 1. die CPU zuständig und teilweise kommt dann 2. die GPU noch mit ins Spiel, ABER was schreibe ich das hier? Du bist jaa schon sooo alt, reif und vorallem sehr gut informiert über Konsolen... 

Chatten tut man bei den Konsolengames nicht (im Bezug zb. auf Shooter), weil es dafür doch garkeine Zeit gibt - man spielt schließlich um zu spielen und nicht um zu chatten. Sprachchat ist hingegen bei der 360 (als Bsp.) zu jeder Zeit möglich, egal was du an der Konsole machst. Wahlweise in einer eigenen Party oder eben über den normalen Spielechat mit den eigenen Mitspielern, unerwünschte werden einfach gemutet.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Das sind Multiplayer Online Spiele...wäre schön blöd, wenn diese eine Grenze aufweisen würden...eure Kommetare gehen immer mehr ins Lächerliche - erst wird die bessere Grafik genannt, wenn es dann aber um den Umfang geht werden Grafikkrücken wie WoW aufgezählt.


 
Das liegt daran, dass die PC-Spieler selbst nicht wissen, was sie wollen. Am Ende gibt es auch bei denen mehrere Lager: Langzeitspieler und Grafikfetischisten
Am Rennen sie umher wie ein haufen aufgescheuchte Hühner, weil sie sich gegenseitig die Argumente entkräftigen, indem sie zum einen die Grafik bemängeln und zum anderen das fehlen von grafisch unterentwickelten Games wie WOW oder Starcraft. 
Konsolenspieler sind ganz einfach noch eine andere Sorte von Spielern: Qualitäts-, Komfort- und Spielspaßfetischisten. Anspruchslose PC-Spieler, die mit diesen Dingen nichts anzufangen wissen, müssen natürlich zwangsläufig rumbashen. 

Ein Konsolenspieler würde sich niemals mit einem Crysis mit seiner Uwe-Boll-Story und den vielen imposanten Bumm-Baller-Peng-Effekten zufriedengeben, weil der Spielspaß einfach auf der Strecke blieb.


----------



## Rolk (12. März 2011)

Naja, ich bin dann raus. Ist ja der reinste Kindergarten hier und vernab jeglicher Realität.


----------



## Primer (12. März 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die PC-Spieler selbst nicht wissen, was sie wollen. Am Ende gibt es auch bei denen mehrere Lager: Langzeitspieler und Grafikfetischisten
> Am Rennen sie umher wie ein haufen aufgescheuchte Hühner, weil sie sich gegenseitig die Argumente entkräftigen, indem sie zum einen die Grafik bemängeln und zum anderen das fehlen von grafisch unterentwickelten Games wie WOW oder Starcraft.
> Konsolenspieler sind ganz einfach noch eine andere Sorte von Spielern: Qualitäts-, Komfort- und Spielspaßfetischisten. Anspruchslose PC-Spieler, die mit diesen Dingen nichts anzufangen wissen, müssen natürlich zwangsläufig rumbashen.
> 
> Ein Konsolenspieler würde sich niemals mit einem Crysis mit seiner Uwe-Boll-Story und den vielen imposanten Bumm-Baller-Peng-Effekten zufriedengeben, weil der Spielspaß einfach auf der Strecke blieb.


 
Ach was, jeder weiß doch das Konsolenspieler die am einfachsten gestrickten Spieler sind.  
Die schreien ja nach sowas platten wie Killzone 12, GearsoW drölf und God of War 145, Hauptsache Blut, Krieg und jede Menge Action. Und wehe jemand vergisst den Extra brutalen Nahkampfmove, damit man sich auch richtig cool fühlen kann, wenn man sich durch die sonst stupiden Gegnermassen ballert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

Weedman



> Das sind Multiplayer Online Spiele...wäre schön blöd, wenn diese eine Grenze aufweisen würden...eure Kommetare gehen immer mehr ins Lächerliche - erst wird die bessere Grafik genannt, wenn es dann aber um den Umfang geht werden Grafikkrücken wie WoW aufgezählt.



Der PC hat sowohl die umfangreichsten als auch die bestaussehendsten Spiele. Ob online oder nicht spielt jawohl keine Mundharmonika.


Rolk 



> Naja, ich bin dann raus. Ist ja der reinste Kindergarten hier und vernab jeglicher Realität.



Jo, aber ich finds witzig. Man muss ja nicht alles für voll nehmen. Bei gewissen Leuten geht das auch gar nicht.


primerp12 



> Ach was, jeder weiß doch das Konsolenspieler die am einfachsten gestrickten Spieler sind.
> Die schreien ja nach sowas platten wie Killzone 12, GearsoW drölf und God of War 145, Hauptsache Blut, Krieg und jede Menge Action. Und wehe jemand vergisst den Extra brutalen Nahkampfmove, damit man sich auch richtig cool fühlen kann, wenn man sich durch die sonst stupiden Gegnermassen ballert.



Echt mal. Konsoleros sind unterm Strich die Spieler mit weniger Anspruch. Die extremen Verkaufszahlen von der Ballerbude CoD bestätigen das noch einmal mehr. Am PC spielen aber auch viele die Casual Games mögen.


----------



## Shooter (12. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der PC hat sowohl die umfangreichsten als auch die bestaussehendsten Spiele. Ob online oder nicht spielt jawohl keine Mundharmonika.


 
Ach gar nichts hat der PC. 
Das einzigste was der PC hat sind Arrogante Lebewesen die meinen PC ist das beste der Welt


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

Bitte kein Talkshowniveau mehr. Ich kann z.B. auch schreiben, dass Gamepads bei Stategiegames und Shootern mit ihren aberwitzigen kleinen Knüppeln voll peinlich sind, Microsoft und Sony viel Geld in Spiele invenstieren müssen, damit die Hardwaredinos heutzutage überhaupt noch einen Anreiz bieten, dass das Konsolengaming im Onlinebereich sowas wie die Paralympics darstellt und dass solche Kästen deswegen eigentlich in die Altkonsolentonne gehören. Ich bleibe aber lieber auf einer sachlichen Ebene und versuche Konsoleros zu respektieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ach was, jeder weiß doch das Konsolenspieler die am einfachsten gestrickten Spieler sind.
> Die schreien ja nach sowas platten wie Killzone 12, GearsoW drölf und God of War 145, Hauptsache Blut, Krieg und jede Menge Action. Und wehe jemand vergisst den Extra brutalen Nahkampfmove, damit man sich auch richtig cool fühlen kann, wenn man sich durch die sonst stupiden Gegnermassen ballert.


 Am PC gibt es ja keine Fortsetzungen. 
Wenn ich die PC-Games lese, frage ich mich schon manchmal, ob es nur noch Leute gibt, die Shooter spielen. 

Und zu Langzeitspielen:
GT5 dauert ewig, alle Levels von Little Big Planet zu spielen ist fast schon ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit und bei Final Fantasy kann man sich auch locker 100h beschäftigen. 

Aber es bringt recht wenig, wenn man sich nur einzelne Spiele raus pickt. 
Die meisten Casualzocker gibt's aber trotzdem auf dem PC.


----------



## orca113 (12. März 2011)

> Ich kann doch nicht Superwips Propaganda hier so unkommentiert stehen lassen, um es mal mit seinen Worte zu formulieren.


 
Klar  War nur so erschlagen von der Textflut (nicht falsch verstehen,ich bin doch recht belesen wenn es sich zeitgenössische Literatur handelt) das man schon nach zwei min. gar net mehr lesen will 


Hört mal,also ich persönlich gehöre beiden Lagern zu.Bin sowohl Konsolero als auch PC Gamer. Darf ich mal den vorschlag äußern das mal jemand aus dem "extremistischen" PC Lager einen Schritt auf die Konsolen-Jungs zu tut und einer der Hardcore-Konsolen-Typen einen Schritt auf die PCler zu tut?

Beispielsweise ....etwas was mir an einer Konsole DOCH recht gut gefällt ist.... oder ....an einem PC ist schon schön das man....

Wir drehe uns sonst im Kreis.

im übrigen 





> Die meisten Casualzocker gibt's aber trotzdem auf dem PC.


 
Das ist gerade falsch,die meisten Casual Gamer haben Konsolen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Nö, du vergisst die ganzen Browsergames und Baustellensimulator.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

Fadi 

100 Stunden sind aber vergleichsweise wenig. Allein Bad Company 2 spiele ich schon über 500 Stunden. Für Starcraft und WoW gehen tausende Spielstunden drauf. Bei Starcraft sind schon mehrere wegen dauerzocken tot vorm PC zusammengebrochen. Profispieler in Südkorea machen den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als Starcraft spielen. YouTube - Profi-Computerspieler (ct-Magazin) 

Für WoW gibts sogar schon ne "Spielstation" mit Klo und Küche, damit Hardcore-Gamer überhaupt nicht mehr aufstehen müssen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Du spielst über 500h BC2 im Single Player??


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

Nö, im MP natürlich. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass 100 h nicht viel sind und führe das auch nicht als Beispiel für den Umfang an. 

Bei WoW wird die Spielwelt kontinuierlich erweitert (dafür zahlen die Spieler monatlich), so dass man theoretisch sein ganzes Leben mit WoW verbringen kann ohne dass sich der Umfang erschöpft. Bei ARMA 2 hat man irgendwie ne 220 Quadratkilometer grosse Map, so dass Gefechte immer woanders stattfinden können und man wirklich hunderte Stunden immer was neues sieht und immer neue taktische Möglichkeiten hat. Der Umfang ist bei ARMA 2 begrenzt, aber wirklich enorm. Starcraft hat einen relativ begrenzten Umfang, aber es hat aufgrund der nahezu perfekten Balance und unzähigen taktischen Möglichkeiten einen enormen Langzeitspielwert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Und ich rede die ganze Zeit vom Singleplayer. 
Dass man im Multiplayer extrem viel Zeit "vergeuden" kann, ist mir schon klar, aber das ist bei vielen Games ja nur ein Teil vom Ganzen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

Es geht um den Umfang eines Spiels. Ob SP oder MP ist wurscht. Bei Anno1404 kannste auch ewig im SP verbringen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Mich interessiert aber nur der Singleplayer und Spiele, die man nebeneinander zocken kann (Mario Kart, Street Fighter), weil ich auch das Gesicht von meinem Gegner sehen will. 
Den Multiplayer haben sie ja nur erfunden, weil Shooter sonst zu kaum was zu gebrauchen sind. 

Ach ja, Anno gibt es auch für Wii und DS.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

> Mich interessiert aber nur der Singleplayer und Spiele, die man nebeneinander zocken kann (Mario Kart, Street Fighter), weil ich auch das Gesicht von meinem Gegner sehen will.



Versteh ich nicht. Was haben Gesichter mit dem Umfang eines Spiels zutun? 




> Ach ja, Anno gibt es auch für Wii und DS.



Aber nicht auf sogenannten "Next-Gen.-Konsolen" und ausserdem gibts für die Dinger nur ne abgespeckte Version. Sonst hast du aber Recht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Das mit den Gesichtern hat nichts mit dem Umfang, sondern mit meiner Vorliebe für Singleplayer zu tun. 
Im Multiplayer höre ich höchstens meine Gegner fluchen, aber wenn derjenige neben mir sitzt, sieht er auch mein fettes Grinsen.


----------



## we3dm4n (12. März 2011)

Ich wusste es doch, jetzt wird der MP zum Umfang dazugezählt, weil es anscheinend doch eng wird...

Ich vergeude ebenso viel zeit in BC2 am PC, genauso habe ich aber auch Zeit in Halo Wars, Halo 3, Halo Reach und natürlich den Vorgängern im MP vergeudet. Halo 3 z.B. stellt immernoch Rekorde im Online-Bereich auf und das noch nach guten 4 Jahren NACH Release.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Man könnte im Multiplayer auch alle Levels von Little Big Planet durch spielen.


----------



## we3dm4n (12. März 2011)

Ja, eben. Leider erkennt Split diese Lächerlichkeit aber nicht, ebenso kann man in Halo bspw. alle Level ebenso im Multiplayer spielen (Coop).


----------



## MehmetB (12. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen Thread - closed -

Die Sache wurde von mir und von anderen nun echt zuhauf erklärt und ist eindeutig, da gibt es nichtmal ansatzweise drüber zu diskutieren.

Die Anspruchslosigkeit der Konsoleros kommt auch hier sehr gut zum Vorschein.




Fadi schrieb:


> Cloudsharing kostet keine 50€ pro Jahr, sondern PlayStation Plus.



Hör mal auf mit diesem dummen Gerede immer, Fakt ist wenn ich Cloud-Services nutzen will, was es bei Steam kostenlos gibt, dann bin ich satte 50€ pro Jahr (!) los!
Macht in 10 Jahren 500€!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Ich erinnere dich zwar nur ungern daran, aber du bist nach wie vor kein Mod. 

PS: Also aufgrund deiner Erklärungen werden wohl noch mehr Leute zur Konsole greifen. 
PPS: Und in 100 Jahren macht es 5000€. 
Was bringt uns das?
Richtig, gar nichts. 

Für die 50€ bekomme ich ja auch einen Gegenwert an Games.


----------



## MehmetB (12. März 2011)

Ja, nämlich den Gegenwert den ohnehin drauf zahlen musst, nämlich 20€ - das doppelte für Konsolengames HAHA

Trotzdem muss sich jeder gebildete Mensch fragen wieso Sony es nicht wie Valve schafft das als kostenlosen Service anzubieten, grade wo man bei Sony nochmal um einiges mehr pro Game abdrücken muss. Der Grund ist offensichtlich: Sony will immer so viel Geld wie möglich den Konsoleros aus den Taschen ziehen, welche ja wirklich sehr oft Jugendliche oder gar Kinder sind, wo die Eltern dann halt sagen "gut, bezahl ich dir".

Der Rest was bei "PlayStationPlus" dabei ist gibts bei Steam auch für umsonst.

"PS: Also aufgrund deiner Erklärungen werden wohl noch mehr Leute zur Konsole greifen."

Wer nachdenken und lesen kann, nein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

we3dm4n 



> Ich wusste es doch, jetzt wird der MP zum Umfang dazugezählt, weil es anscheinend doch eng wird...
> 
> Ich vergeude ebenso viel zeit in BC2 am PC, genauso habe ich aber auch Zeit in Halo Wars, Halo 3, Halo Reach und natürlich den Vorgängern im MP vergeudet. Halo 3 z.B. stellt immernoch Rekorde im Online-Bereich auf und das noch nach guten 4 Jahren NACH Release.



Entschuldige bitte, dass ich BC 2 erwähnt hab, das scheint zu irritieren. 

Ich kopier dir mal die Antwort von der vorigen Seite:



> Bei WoW wird die Spielwelt kontinuierlich erweitert (dafür zahlen die Spieler monatlich), so dass man theoretisch sein ganzes Leben mit WoW verbringen kann ohne dass sich der Umfang erschöpft. Bei ARMA 2 hat man irgendwie ne 220 Quadratkilometer grosse Map, so dass Gefechte immer woanders stattfinden können und man wirklich hunderte Stunden immer was neues sieht und immer neue taktische Möglichkeiten hat. Der Umfang ist bei ARMA 2 begrenzt, aber wirklich enorm. Starcraft hat einen relativ begrenzten Umfang, aber es hat aufgrund der nahezu perfekten Balance und unzähigen taktischen Möglichkeiten einen enormen Langzeitspielwert.



Es geht zum einen um den Langzeitspielwert und der ist bei Starcraft enorm hoch. Spieler verbringen damit tausende Spielstunden und es gibt kein Konsolenspiel bei dem das der Fall ist. World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel, welches zusätzlich zu einem fast konkurenzlosen Langzeitspielwert einen nahezu unerschöpfbaren Umfang hat, da die Spielwelt  - wie gesagt - kontinuierlich mit neuem Content versorgt wird. Bei Halo, BC 2 und dergleichen wächst der Content nicht und der Umfang ist somit vergleichweise äusserst beschränkt. Bei ARMA 2 gibt es eine Map mit einem Umfang von ca 220 km². Die Map ist frei begehbar und äusserst detailliert. Ich weiss nicht ob du dir diese Größe vorstellen kannst, aber sie ist enorm (die Stadt Hannover hat einen Umfang von 205 km².) 

Das sind 3 Spiele mit konkurenzlosem Umfang  und/oder Langzeitspielwert und diese Game gibt es nur für den PC. Man kann natürlich willkürlich bestimmen, dass nur SP-Games zählen, aber dann würde man die Spiele mit dem grössten Umfang und dem grösstem Langzeitspielwert schlicht ignorieren. Aber wenns euch glücklich macht: Oblivion, Dragon Age und Fallout: New Vegas sind die SP-Games mit dem grössten mir bekannten Content bzw Umfang (mal abgesehen von diversen Sandbox-Games).


----------



## we3dm4n (12. März 2011)

Nein, so ist es einfach nicht UND wiederholt sieht man deine offensichtliche Beschränktheit. Es reicht langsam wirklich. Ich kenne Arma 2 (habe es auch gespielt), ich finde BC2 klasse und unterhaltsam, aber das DU hier Urteile über Spiele fällst, die du nicht mal kennst finde ganz schön dreist.

Für Halo kommen immer wieder neue Maps, gleiches gilt für viele Konsolenspiele auch. Es wird ständig neuer Content nachgeliefert, teilweise kommen sogar Addons dazu. Jedes Konsolengame bietet zusätzlichen Content, der über Live downloadbar ist. Sehe also nicht den Vorteil beim PC... DU sieht den Vorteil nur, weil du die eine Seite kennst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

Paar neue Maps sind unerheblich oder willst du mir erzählen, dass z.B. Halo genauso viel Content wie WoW hat? 

Denk doch mal bitte erst nach und dann poste.


----------



## MehmetB (12. März 2011)

Also nochmal zu der Exklusivität von einigen Mainstreamgames für die Konsolen.

Beim PC gibts das wirklich ganz genauso, z.B. Arma2 und seine Ableger, oder eben die ganzen Simulatoren.


----------



## Low (12. März 2011)

Jedem das seine PUNKT


----------



## we3dm4n (12. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Paar neue Maps sind unerheblich oder willst du mir erzählen, dass z.B. Halo genauso viel Content wie WoW hat?
> 
> Denk doch mal bitte erst nach und dann poste.


 
*lol*, nein - ich vergleiche NICHT WoW mit Halo. Ich habe Bezug auf Arma genommen und zb. BC2 genommen. Ein MMORPG kann man schließlich schlecht mit einem Ego-Shooter mit enorm guter Story vergleichen. Was anderes habe ich auch nicht geschrieben.

Da wärt ihr also wieder bei Umfang: WoW...nur blöd das die PC-only Nerds hier nicht das Grafikargument bringen können


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Man könnte im Multiplayer auch alle Levels von Little Big Planet durch spielen.


 
Das stimmt, da kommen täglich fast tausende Maps aus der Comunity hinzu. Das sind mehr, als ein Mensch jemals spielen könnte. Mit anderen Worten: Man könnte das ganze Leben mit LBP verbringen. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Thread - closed -



Dann zeig doch mal, wie du den Thread closen möchtest. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Die Sache wurde von mir und von anderen nun echt zuhauf erklärt und ist eindeutig, da gibt es nichtmal ansatzweise drüber zu diskutieren.
> 
> Die Anspruchslosigkeit der Konsoleros kommt auch hier sehr gut zum Vorschein.



Kaum zeige ich mal ein paar Argumente auf, weshalb Shift + Mods eben nicht der heilige Gral zu sein scheint, schon geht dir die Puste aus...



MehmetB schrieb:


> Hör mal auf mit diesem dummen Gerede immer, Fakt ist wenn ich Cloud-Services nutzen will, was es bei Steam kostenlos gibt, dann bin ich satte 50€ pro Jahr (!) los!
> Macht in 10 Jahren 500€!


 
Ich halte von Cloud-Computing nichts und weniger. Abgesehen davon ist PlayStation-Plus etwas für Leute, die sich viel aus dem PSN herunterladen. Denn dadurch bekommt man viele Rabatte, die die 50€ locker übersteigen.

Warum meckern eigentlich immer die am meisten, die die wenigste Ahnung haben?


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2011)

> *lol*, nein - ich vergleiche NICHT WoW mit Halo. Ich habe Bezug auf Arma genommen und zb. BC2 genommen. Ein MMORPG kann man schließlich schlecht mit einem Ego-Shooter mit enorm guter Story vergleichen. Was anderes habe ich auch nicht geschrieben.



Von Contenterweiterungen hab ich nur im Zusammenhang mit WoW gesprochen, nicht im Zusammenhang mit ARMA 2. ARMA 2 ist auch ohne Contenterweiterung (vanilla) eines der umfangreichsten Games. Aber ist egal jetzt. 




> Da wärt ihr also wieder bei Umfang: WoW...nur blöd das die PC-only Nerds hier nicht das Grafikargument bringen können



Ich bin schon seit 3 Seiten beim Umfang. Grafik steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Auch da hat der PC mit anderen Spielen die Nase vorn. Jetzt sind wir wirklich wieder am Anfang.  

Also lassen wir es besser bleiben.



> Das stimmt, da kommen täglich fast tausende Maps aus der Community hinzu. Das sind mehr, als ein Mensch jemals spielen könnte. Mit anderen Worten: Man könnte das ganze Leben mit LBP verbringen.



Willst du das jetzt tatsächlich WoW entgegen halten? Na ja, würd mich bei dir nicht wundern.


----------



## MehmetB (12. März 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> *Ich halte von Cloud-Computing nichts und weniger.
> 
> ....
> 
> Warum meckern eigentlich immer die am meisten, die die wenigste Ahnung haben?*


 


Haha mal wieder ein typischer self-own.

Cloud-Computing ist die Zukunft, das weiss jeder, und die hälst nichts davon, beschwerst dich aber gleichzeitig über Leute die angeblich keine Ahnung haben 

Was ist denn schlecht daran wenn Steam *kostenlos* meine Spielstände- und Einstellungen auf ihren Servern speichert, und ich sie nach einem Systemwechsel sofort wieder automatisch zur Hand habe? Es gibt keinen einzigen Nachteil. Nur die Konsole hat hier wieder mal Nachteile, eigentlich selbstverständlich kostenlose Features sollen Geld kosten, Sony halt 


"     Kaum zeige ich mal ein paar Argumente auf, weshalb Shift + Mods eben  nicht der heilige Gral zu sein scheint, schon geht dir die Puste aus..."

Welche Argumente warn das denn?

Natürlich ist ein gemoddetes Shift besser als GT5, da gibts garnichts zu diskutieren, deshalb ging ich auch garnicht erst drauf ein.


----------



## we3dm4n (12. März 2011)

Bitte vergiss dabei nicht, dass es Sony ist und es neben Sonys PS3 noch andere Konsolen gibt. Weiterhin ist man nicht dazu gezwungen den Service von Sony in Anspruch zu nehmen, genauso wenig Spiele nutzen auch Steam und ich glaube ich spreche für die meisten Steamuser, wenn ich schreibe, dass Steam der letzte Dreck ist. Ist die Ursache der meisten Probleme - ohne Steam ging es uns damals weitaus besser - jetzt füllen sich die Foren mit Steamproblemen nach jedem Update.


----------



## muertel (13. März 2011)

So ist es aber nun nicht, weder mit Steam noch mit SONYs PSN!

@MehmetB: Du darst nicht vergessn, dass man zusätzlich zu den 50€ auch monatlich Spiele gratis bekommt - man bekommt also definitv was für sein Geld! Wenn man das nicht will, muss man halt auch auf das Cloudspeichern verzichten! Dasselbe doch auch bei Steam: Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Spiel non-steam kaufe, habe ich auch das Cloudsaving nicht dabei!

Warum man über sowas streiten kann, ist mir unbegreiflich! Und nochmals @MehmetB, 50€ für Cloudspeichern stimmte einfach nicht, die 50€ bezahlt man für 12 Vollpreisspiele, 60 Minispiele, jede Menge Avatare und Wallpaper UND Cloudsaving - so ist es richtig!


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Bitte vergiss dabei nicht, dass es Sony ist und es neben Sonys PS3 noch andere Konsolen gibt. Weiterhin ist man nicht dazu gezwungen den Service von Sony in Anspruch zu nehmen, genauso wenig Spiele nutzen auch Steam und ich glaube ich spreche für die meisten Steamuser, wenn ich schreibe, dass Steam der letzte Dreck ist. Ist die Ursache der meisten Probleme - ohne Steam ging es uns damals weitaus besser - jetzt füllen sich die Foren mit Steamproblemen nach jedem Update.


 
Das zeigt wieder dass du einfach keine wirkliche Ahnung hast wovon du redest.

Wo ist Steam bitte der letzte Dreck? Es ist beliebt ohne Ende, und das zurecht.

Wenn du mit Steam nicht klar kommst oder gar Probleme hast, pfleg mal dein System richtig.

Ich hab seit vielen Jahren überhaupt kein Problem mit Steam, ebenso wie viele viele andere, und wenn Steam doch mal down ist, dann gibts immernoch den offline-Modus.


"Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Spiel non-steam kaufe, habe ich auch das Cloudsaving nicht dabei!"

Na das ist ja klar, braucht man nicht zu erwähnen. Wer das nutzen möchte kauft es sich eben in Steam, hat ja auch viele andere Vorteile, kein Vergleich zu dem dämlichen Sony Store.

Immerhin kann man das tolle Steam-Overlay sogar bei Non-Steam Games nutzen! Die arbeiten halt nicht gegen den Spieler, wie Sony, sondern zugunsten des Spielers, auch wenns dafür mal nicht direkt in der Kasse klingelt.

"Du darst nicht vergessn, dass man zusätzlich zu den 50€ auch monatlich Spiele gratis bekommt"

Und wenn ich das nicht will? Das so zusammen zu binden ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## muertel (13. März 2011)

Das ist ein Service, der von SONY angeboten wird! Alle Demos, alle Trailer, alle Downloads laufen über IHR KOSTENLOSES Netzwerk! Dies bedarf auch einer gewissen Wartung! Wenn man nun Zusatzfeatures haben will, muss man halt ein wenig dafür bezahlen, allerdings ist der Gegenwert auch nicht zu verachten!

Natürlich ist es einfach, sowas zu verlangen- man muss aber immer die Dinge im großen Zusammenhang sehen. Die Xbox-User müssen für Onlinegaming bezahlen - dann erwarte ich mir auch entsprechende Services und da lässt sich Microsoft ja nicht lumpen. Bei SONY ist alles kostenlos!! Stell dir mal vor, alle Demos, Trailer, Wallpaper etc.. müssen (!!!!) über Steam geladen werden. Der dadurch entstehende Traffic würde wohl so enorm sein, dass Valve Steam nicht mehr gratis anbieten könnte bzw. versuchen würde, irgendwie Geld rein für die Nutzung des Dienstes reinzubekommen (wegen Wartung, zur Verfügung Stellung der Kapazitäten etc...).

Dennoch entstehen einem nicht PSN+ Mitglied keinerlei Nachteile - ich habe bis jetzt noch NIE die Forderung nach einem Cloudsaving-Dienst gelesen bzw. gehört, und ich treibe mich auch in Konsolenforen rum! Ist ein nice-to-have, aber brauchen tut man es IMO nicht wirklich!

Ich bin am PC auch begeisterter Steam Anhänger, aber auch dort ist mir das Cloud-Dingens wurscht - wenn es diesen Dienst nicht mehr geben würde wäre ich der letzte, der was gegen Steam sshcreibt.


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

Hast du jemals schon Steam benutzt?

Dort kann man alle Demos, Trailer, Tools etc. völlig kostenlos ziehen - sowas sollte für eine Plattform auch selbstverständlich sein, immerhin verdienen sie auch eine Menge dadurch.

Was man für die 50€ sonst noch bekommt ist mir eigl. Wurst, bei Steam krieg ich für 50€ auch en Haufen Spiele wenn ich bei den Aktionen zuschlag, und dann aber 5x mehr als bei Sony.
Aber Cloud-Saving, ein sehr sinnvolles und gutes Feature, das sollte einfach kostenlos sein!


Es ist ganz offensichtlich: Bei Steam ist es kostenlos, bei Sony kostet's Geld, und ihr versucht mal wieder um den heißen Brei rum reden bzw. wollt nicht zugeben dass das einfach ein Vorteil ist, der neben vielen anderen, ganz klar für Steam spricht. Ich wette wenn es umgekehrt wäre würden die Konsoleros hier als erstes meckern dass das bei Steam ja extra kostet und an der Konsole nicht!


"ich habe bis jetzt noch NIE die Forderung nach einem Cloudsaving-Dienst gelesen bzw. gehört"

Wundert mich nicht, ich wette 95% der Konsolennutzer wissen nichtmal dass es das bei Steam (kostenlos) gibt. 
Und was man nicht wissen kann kann man ja auch schlecht fodern.


Wenn ich mal rechne ich kauf mir nur 3 (nur 3!!!) Spiele pro Jahr, dann macht das nach 5 Jahren Mehrkosten bei der Konsole schon* 300€!*
Dann noch 5x 50€ für das Sony Plus Ding da damit ich Cloud-Saving usw. hab, also gleiches Level wie bei Steam, macht nochmal *250€!*
Macht summa summarum schon *550€*, dafür kauf ich mir fast nen neuen PC nach den 5 Jahren, quasi "kostenlos".
Zusätzlich hab ich noch den Vorteil dass ich immer beste Grafik genießen konnte in dem Zeitraum, sollte einem ja auch was Wert sein.

Und bei vielen bleibts ja wohl nicht bei nur 3 Vollpreisspielen im Jahr.


----------



## muertel (13. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Hast du jemals schon Steam benutzt?
> 
> Dort kann man alle Demos, Trailer, Tools etc. völlig kostenlos ziehen - sowas sollte für eine Plattform auch selbstverständlich sein, immerhin verdienen sie auch eine Menge dadurch.




Du scheinst nicht richtig zu lesen!!!

Beim PSN geht der ganze Traffic über Sonys Server und das wäre vergleichbar damit, als wenn JEDER PC-USER NUR Steam nutzen könnte! Valve hätte nicht die MIttel, das ganze dann noch gratis anzubieten!


Und wenn du meinen Post gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich am PC ein Steamfan bin und diesen Dienst ausgiebig nutze - sieh es ein, es gibt nicht nur schwarz/weiss, auch Konsolenspieler (die bösen, bösen dummen Konsoleros) spielen am PC!


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

"Valve hätte nicht die MIttel, das ganze dann noch gratis anzubieten!"

Woher willst du das wissen? 

Natürlich würde das gehen, durch den größeren Käuferkreis würden sie nämlich auch wieder mehr verdienen, von daher ist es egal obs 5 oder 20 Millionen Leute sind.

Außerdem ist Sony "selbst Schuld" wenn sie monopolistisch alles über ihr Zeug laufen lassen wollen, damit ja niemand anders mitverdienen kann, die könnten ganz einfach auch andere Quellen anbieten (so wie's beim PC halt auch der Fall ist). 

Apple z.B. hat auch ein geschlossenes System, da gibts auch alle Demos, Podcasts etc. etc. für völlig umsonst! Und iDevices gibts mindestens so viel wie PS'n, wahrscheinlich ein vielfaches davon.


----------



## muertel (13. März 2011)

Nun, Valve kassiert bei den Games kräftig mit ab - wer soll denn für die ganzen Trailer bezahlen bzw. den Screenshoots, den Wallpapern? Diese verbrauchen auch Traffic! Wenn man ein geschlossenes System hat, dann kann man auch die Regeln dafür diktieren!

Natürlich hat der PC hier die Nase vorne, das bestreitet ja auch niemand. Aber dass du permanent alles, was von Sony kommt in den Dreck zu ziehen versuchst ist einfach nur lächerlich! Ich hab keine Ahnung wie alt du bist, aber als erwachsener Mann sollte man die Dinge auch differenzierter betrachten und mal die Fanboy Brille absetzen! Du tust ja quasi so, als wäre Gaming am PC ohne Cloudsaving nicht vorstellbar! Erzähl das den ganzen Leuten, welche STEAM nicht nutzen, aber dennoch NUR am PC spielen!


Nochmals: Sony niederzumachen, das sie für PSN+ einen kleinen Betrag verlangen ist einfach nur lächerlich, tut mir leid! Dass Sony nix über andere Quellen anbietet dient nur der Sicherheit des Systems! Konsolen sind heute "kleine PCs", die auch ein Betriebssystem haben - somit könnte man sich da leicht einklinken, Schadcode ausführen oder sonst was anstellen. Somit nur signierte Software, welche Sony für das PSN freigibt! Natürlich kann man seine Konsole auch "jailbreaken" und alles darauf installieren, allerdings wars das dann mit dem Onlinegaming (finde ich auch richtig so, keine Cheater in den Games!).


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

50€ im Jahr finde ich mehr als einen kleinen Betrag.


Genauso könnte ich dir vorwerfen dass du Sony und alles was sie tun vergöttern.

"Nun, Valve kassiert bei den Games kräftig mit ab"

Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, wenn einer kräftig abkassiert dann Sony mit ihren Games die im voraus schon 20€ mehr kosten als PC-Games (siehe Amazon etc.).

Dazu hat Steam oft extrem gute Angebote, Top-Games für einstellige Beträge, da kann Sony niemals mithalten.

Sony macht zwar an Weihnachten auch als ne Rabattaktion, aber das sind dann 10-20% auf sowieso überteuerte Spiele (so wie bei MediaMarkt, Rabatte auf überteuerte Sachen -> trotzdem Gewinn). Somit kann man das nicht ernsthaft berücksichtigen.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Bitte vergiss dabei nicht, dass es Sony ist und es neben Sonys PS3 noch andere Konsolen gibt. Weiterhin ist man nicht dazu gezwungen den Service von Sony in Anspruch zu nehmen, genauso wenig Spiele nutzen auch Steam und ich glaube ich spreche für die meisten Steamuser, wenn ich schreibe, dass Steam der letzte Dreck ist. Ist die Ursache der meisten Probleme - ohne Steam ging es uns damals weitaus besser - jetzt füllen sich die Foren mit Steamproblemen nach jedem Update.


 

Also klar,Steam ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei,das unterschreibe ich.Diese Spielbindung an Steam zum Beispiel (nicht weil ich Raubkopierer wäre oder so),Finde es einfach ätzend das es nicht möglich ist Spiel zu installieren ohne auf einen solchen Dienst angewiesen zu sein.Ansonsten wenn ich mir wirklich was kaufe wie BFBC2 was ich wirklich lange Spiele und wovon ich lange etwas habe fand ich es sehr praktisch an einem Feiertag für knapp 40€ BCBC2 kaufen und fast 2 Stunden Später spielen zu können.Kein CD einlegen,kein Patch suchen... das ist alles Prima,und davon mal abgesehen,ich hatte länger keine Update schwierigkeiten mehr.

Sonys PSN ist eh na sagen wir für den Arsch... finde da auch wenn es kostenpflichtig ist XboxLive schon ganz Ok.Allein vom oberflächigen Aufbau her u.s.w.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. März 2011)

Klar ist es ätzend das man an steam gebunden ist ist aber die du schon gesagt hast toll das man keine cd einlegen muss oder nach patches suchen muss dazu kommen die Angebote 20% auf dies und das schon eine tolle Sache und wenn man die cd verloren hat kein Problem in steam einloggen dln und fertig ist die Sache. Bei konsolen nervt mich das ständige gewechsel von cd zu cd da hat man 50 spiele und muss erstmal wieder suchen *kotz* schön wäre es wenn man diese auf der festplatte speichern könnte und die cd nicht mehr einlegen müsste. Auf Zeit ist der pc sogar günstiger man investiert 1000€ dann hat man schon ein gutes gamer System das reicht auch fürs erste die graka kann man ja 2-3 Jahre behalten und dann eine neue reinhauen bei konsolen ist es so das fast jedes Jahr eine neue kommt oder jedes 2. Jahr diese dann auch wieder 300€ kostet eine gute graka ist zwar etwas teurer aber es lohnt sich ja. Also ich sehe es so es lohnt sich nur eine konsole um hack`n`Slack spiele zu zocken da es davon keine auf dem pc gibt wie z.B. GoW oder bionetta.


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Sonys PSN ist eh na sagen wir für den Arsch... finde da auch wenn es kostenpflichtig ist XboxLive schon ganz Ok.Allein vom oberflächigen Aufbau her u.s.w.


 
Danke.


Aber mal ehrlich, WIESO sollte man, grade bei einem MP-Spiel, auf die Vorteile von Steam verzichten? Es gibt keinen Grund dafür, außer irgendwelche falschen Vorurteile oder so.

Grade die Chat / Telefonier / Community Funktion per Overlay ist bei so nem MP-Spiel doch genial, mal abgesehen von den weiteren Sachen wie dem Steam-Webbrowser wenn man Wartezeiten oder so hat und in der Zwischenzeit nicht nur auf einen Ladebalken starren will.

Da frag ich mich echt wer heute noch altmodisch Spiele auf DVD kauft, die man umständlich immer einlegen muss.
Dann verkratzt sie mit der Zeit oder man verliert sie. 

Wenn ich bei Steam kaufe kann ich alles bequem von deren Server ziehen, und zwar immer up-to-date. Das Spiel geht nie verloren, ich habs immer in meiner Library.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2011)

Ja in der tat ist es prima "hol alles bei Steam vom Server".

Allerdings





> Da frag ich mich echt wer heute noch altmodisch Spiele auf DVD kauft, die man umständlich immer einlegen muss.
> Dann verkratzt sie mit der Zeit oder man verliert sie.


 
Nun,ich persönlich kaufe,es sei denn es ist ein Krachen von vornerein,oder ich bin Fan oder sonstige seltene Gründe,Games wenn es geht immer gebraucht.Es sei denn ich bekomme Angebote wie es mal kurz bei Media Markt gab Black Ops (xbox) für 30€ als es woanders noch 60€ gekostet hat.

MW2 für PC habe ich auch gebraucht gekauft.

Habe Angst das durch Games on Demand oder Dienste wie Steam der CD/DVD Datenträger verschwindet.Es ist schon schön wenn man sich im Freundeskreis die Spiele untereinander mal verleihen kann.

Gerade für meine Xbox oder damals für die PS3 die ich mal hatte finde ich ist der gebrauchte Spielemarkt sehr groß und gut.Das finde ich toll und ist wie ich finde ein kleiner Vorteil der Konsole.




> oder bionetta


 
Es heisst Bayonetta


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

"Es ist schon schön wenn man sich im Freundeskreis die Spiele untereinander mal verleihen kann."

Trotzdem ist es halt verboten und vom Publisher auch nicht so gedacht... 

Aber dennoch ist es natürlich ein Argument für die DVDs...


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2011)

> Trotzdem ist es halt verboten und vom Publisher auch nicht so gedacht...


 

Nein,das ist nicht verboten,sie ohne besondere Genehmigung gegen Gebühr (also mit dem Verleih Geld verdienen) ist verboten. Wat meinst du was mich das juckt was der Publisher so gedacht hat wenn mich ein Freund bittet ihm mal Red Dead Redemption zu leihen der dafür mir wiederum mal ein paar Tage Two Worlds lässt.

Der/die Publisher sind eh die Arschlöcher die Schuld an DRM,beschissenen Spielen,beschissen Programmierten b.z.w. unfertig programmierten Spielen und was weiss ich noch allem haben.An der schlecht Qualität sind zum großen Teil eben wirklich die Schuld die an dem Spiel NOCH MITvedienen wollen.

Guck dir die Dinger in der Vergangenheit an. Two Worlds,Stalker Clear Sky,BF2 (Betafield2)....Mass Effect... hör auf...


Die Kosnolen Spiele werden doch inzwischen auch schon kurz nach dem Release 2-4 mal gepatcht.


Zum Thema,ich finde Konsolen und PC sind gar nicht so Grundverschieden als das man sagen könnte "VS." Vielmehr ist es für mich so das ich Vorteile aus beidem ziehe.Wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. März 2011)

Ohne cd-key kann man diese ja cracken und man kann seine steam Daten einfach weitergeben so kann jeder deiner Kumpels diese spiele spielen. Der einzige Nachteil ist das man an steam gebunden ist das aber auch verständlich ist wie ja schon erwähnt kann man seine spiele verleihen so muss man nur ein spiel kaufen und kann es an Kumpels weiterverleihen und diese können das spiel dann cracken das aber wollen die publisher nicht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Haha mal wieder ein typischer self-own.
> 
> Cloud-Computing ist die Zukunft, das weiss jeder, und die hälst nichts davon, beschwerst dich aber gleichzeitig über Leute die angeblich keine Ahnung haben
> 
> Was ist denn schlecht daran wenn Steam *kostenlos* meine Spielstände- und Einstellungen auf ihren Servern speichert, und ich sie nach einem Systemwechsel sofort wieder automatisch zur Hand habe? Es gibt keinen einzigen Nachteil. Nur die Konsole hat hier wieder mal Nachteile, eigentlich selbstverständlich kostenlose Features sollen Geld kosten, Sony halt



Gegen Cloudsaving von Spielständen habe ich nichts gesagt, nur gegen Cloud-Computing an sich. Ich bin sicher nicht so blöd und speichere meinen gesamten Festplatteninhalt auf irgendeinem Server, wo beim nächstbesten Sicherheitsleck jeder Zugriff erhält. Wenn du das machen möchtest und als die Zukunft erarchtest, bitteschön, tu das. Aber ich werd es nicht machen.

Um mal ein paar Nachteile an Steam zu nennen:
1. Kein Gebrauchtverkauf
2. kein Spielverleih an Freunde

Sag mal, kann man eigentlich mit Freunden die Kosten für DLC bei Steam teilen? Z.B. X lädt ein neues Mappack für ein Spiel und seine Freunde Y und Z können es bei sich ebenso verwenden, indem sie es über den Account von X auf den PC laden und sich dann wieder mit den eigenen Accounts einloggen?
Im PSN geht das ohne weiteres (habe ich in meinem Posting an Superwip bereits erwähnt).



MehmetB schrieb:


> "     Kaum zeige ich mal ein paar Argumente auf, weshalb Shift + Mods eben  nicht der heilige Gral zu sein scheint, schon geht dir die Puste aus..."
> 
> Welche Argumente warn das denn?
> 
> Natürlich ist ein gemoddetes Shift besser als GT5, da gibts garnichts zu diskutieren, deshalb ging ich auch garnicht erst drauf ein.



Du zerstörst nur deine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit, wenn du Argumente anderer einfach überliest.

Also nochmal für dich zum mitschreiben, was an GT5 besser ist als an Shift:
1. Mehr Autos in GT5 (1031, teilweise Prototypen und Conceptcars, Fahrzeuge aller Größen, Klassen und Baujahre bis zurück in die 50er Jahre)
2. Mehr Strecken in GT5 (sämtliche nahmhafte Strecken, die man irgendwann mal in Zusammenhang mit dem Motorsport gehört hat, kommen in GT5 vor, sogar der Test Track aus der Motorsport-Sendung Top-Gear, während man bei Shift mit 14 Strecken ehr eine bescheidene Auswahl an Strecken hat, die teilweise auch noch aus der Fantasie der Entwickler stammen)
3. Mehr Arten von Rennen in GT5 (Rallye, Formel 1, Dauerrennen, Go-Kart)

Der einzige Vorteil für Shift: Die Grafik
--> Shift ist für grafikverliebte ganz nett, aber wer Wert auf Realismus und Spielumfang legt, ist mit GT5 sehr viel besser beraten, da kannst du noch so sehr meine Argumente überlesen, aber Shift ist und bleibt hinter GT5 zurück.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Willst du das jetzt tatsächlich WoW entgegen halten? Na ja, würd mich bei dir nicht wundern.


 
Wieso sollte ich das nicht tun? Du hast die vielen Erweiterungen zu WOW in den Himmel gelobt und ich habe ein Spiel auf PS3 aufgezeigt, wo dies ebenfalls so geschieht, wenn auch durch die Comunity und nicht den Entwickler selbst. Und ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass der Editor in Little-Big-Planet 2 nochmal um einiges genialer ist.

Abgesehen davon sind WoW und LBP natürlich grundverschiedene Spiele, die man nicht annähernd vergleichen kann. Aber es geht ja jetzt nur um die Frage des Langzeitspielwertes und da steht LBP WOW in nichts nach.


----------



## Shooter (13. März 2011)

Wieso ist Cloud-Computing die Zukunft ? 
Und wann soll dieses Cloud Dingens eintreten? 

Also ich denke in den nächsten 10 Jahren sicher nicht.. oder doch? 

Wie soll das funktionieren wenn über 10 Mio Menschen auf der Welt z.B das neue CoD am Release zocken wollen? 
Der Shooter läuft dann mit 50ms verzögerung oder was


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. März 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm 



> Wieso sollte ich das nicht tun? Du hast die vielen Erweiterungen zu WOW in den Himmel gelobt und ich habe ein Spiel auf PS3 aufgezeigt, wo dies ebenfalls so geschieht, wenn auch durch die Comunity. Und ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass der Editor in Little-Big-Planet 2 nochmal um einiges genialer ist.



Wo ist denn bei LBP der Langzeitspielwert? Wer spielt denn den ganzen Tag LBP und ackert sich durch tausende Usermaps? Keiner. WoW ist so abwechslungsreich, sozial und komplex, dass hunderttausende tatsächlich ihr Leben mehr oder weniger mit WoW verbringen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (13. März 2011)

Manche haben hier echt Probleme. Ich habe bei mir ne PS3 rumstehen und auch einen halbwegs flotten PC und habe mit beiden Medien meinen Spaß.


----------



## Shooter (13. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Manche haben hier echt Probleme. Ich habe bei mir ne PS3 rumstehen und auch einen halbwegs flotten PC und habe mit beiden Medien meinen Spaß.


 
Du sagst es mein Freund


----------



## we3dm4n (13. März 2011)

/sign
Ich nutze auch alle Plattformen und so bin ich insgesamt vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2011)

Me2 wer noch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Paar neue Maps sind unerheblich oder willst du mir erzählen, dass z.B. Halo genauso viel Content wie WoW hat?
> 
> Denk doch mal bitte erst nach und dann poste.


 Ähm, wenn man für die 120€ im Jahr nicht einen entsprechenden Gegenwert bekommen würde, wäre man ja schön blöd, wenn man WOW weiterhin zocken würde, also ist das ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel für extremen Umfang. 

Zu Langzeitspielen:
Meine Eltern zocken Dr. Mario, seit er fürs SNES erschienen ist und das ist wirklich schon sehr lange her. 

Zu PSN+:
Die 50€ hatte ich schon nach 3-4 Monaten wieder an Games zurück bekommen, aber wenn einer etwas gegen Gratisspiele hat, kann ich das schon verstehen. 
Meine Savegames kann ich ja auch auf Stick speichern und ich gebe sicher keine 50€ pro Jahr dafür aus. 

Ich habe PC, Wii, DS, PS3, PSP und ich bin froh, dass ich die freie Auswahl bei Spielen habe. 
Wenn ich mich für eines entscheiden müsste, wäre es die Wii. 
Tja, Nintendo Fanboy seit ich Konsole sagen kann.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2011)

Ne,die Wii geht überhaupt nicht... auch wenn ich jetzt Gesteinigt werde... Weicheikosnsole. So. Und dieses Kinect und Move Getue und Gehampele ist was für Warmduscher oder eben Frauen und Kinder.

Sorry aber.... da braucht es noch viel bis ich von den sogenannten Alternativen-Steuerungen überzeugt bin.Ich will mal wieder öfter von Games (sowohl PC als auch Konsole) sagen können,"Ja wow,der Hammer" Will geilere innovativere Games und keine Bewegungstherapie.Wenn ich Sport machen will,Laufschuhe an und raus oder Mountainbike und ab gehts. 
Wenn ich daran denke das der Mist wie Kinect die "Lebensdauer" des Produkts Xbox360 verlängern soll....


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2011)

Außer Wii Sports, welches dabei war, habe ich kein einziges Hampelgame. 
Super Mario Galaxy, Zelda und Metroid sind in ihren Bereichen so ziemlich das Beste und das gibt es eben nur für Nintendo. 
Es kommen aber noch einige andere dazu, aber gerade auf diese Spiele will ich nicht verzichten.


----------



## we3dm4n (13. März 2011)

Dance Central für Kinect ist aber richtig ordentlich, erkennt die Bewegungen perfekt und ist seit einem Update auch keine Verzögerung mehr festzustellen. Darüberhinaus macht Dance Central Spaß!


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2011)

Naja, bei mir wäre die Verzögerung bei 100%.


----------



## Shooter (13. März 2011)

Im Prinzip ist das doch alles sowiso Schwachsinnig warum ihr hier über 100 Seiten diskutiert.... 
2012 geht die Welt sowiso unter dann gibt es keinen PC und keine Konsole mehr


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. März 2011)

Fadi



> Ähm, wenn man für die 120€ im Jahr nicht einen entsprechenden Gegenwert bekommen würde, wäre man ja schön blöd, wenn man WOW weiterhin zocken würde, also ist das ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel für extremen Umfang.



Aha, erst darf man nur SP-Games nennen und jetzt wohl nur Spiele bis 50 Euro oder was? Sorry, aber bei den Spielchen mach ich nicht mehr mit. Ohne misch


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> GR-Thunderstorm
> 
> 
> 
> Wo ist denn bei LBP der Langzeitspielwert? Wer spielt denn den ganzen Tag LBP und ackert sich durch tausende Usermaps? Keiner. WoW ist so abwechslungsreich, sozial und komplex, dass hunderttausende tatsächlich ihr Leben mehr oder weniger mit WoW verbringen.


 

90% meiner Freundeliste im PSN sind durch LBP entstanden. Der soziale Aspekt ist ziemlich stark ausgeprägt, z.B. habe ich regelmäßig mit den Freunden aus der Liste gemeinsam Usermaps gezockt oder sie haben mir ihre gezeigt und ich ihnen meine. Ein weiterer Anreiz sind die Trophäen, die man für das Spielen erhält.
Leute, die ihr Leben mit WOW verbringen, können einem allenfalls leid tun, da sie in manchen Fällen völlig den Sinn zur Realität verlieren. LBP ist zwar ein Casual-Game, hat aber dennoch einen hohen Langzeitspielwert. Eigene bombastische Maps zu erstellen ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Anreiz.

Ansonsten muss man einfach sagen: Alles ist geschmackssache. Ich habe auch schon WOW gespielt (2 Wochen Probeabo) und es hat mich nicht ganz so überzeugt.

Falls der Eindruck entsteht, ich wäre ein reiner Konsolen-Fanboy:
Auf dem PC spiele ich noch regelmäßig Entropia Universe, man kann mir also nicht nachsagen, dass ich den PC nicht mögen würde... Ich bastel z.B. unheimlich gern daran und baue ihn aus, was man auch an meiner Signatur sehen kann. Mit WaKü und allem drum und dran war er auch nicht gerade günstig und ich könnte quasi alle neuen Games auch High bis Very-High zocken. Nur Spaß finde ich an PC-Spielen einfach keinen. ^^ Es ging mir in diesem Thread nur darum aufzuzeigen, weshalb sich Konsolen aus spieletechnischer Sicht trotz der Hardware hinter PCs ganz und gar nicht verstecken müssen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Fadi
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, erst darf man nur SP-Games nennen und jetzt wohl nur Spiele bis 50 Euro oder was? Sorry, aber bei den Spielchen mach ich nicht mehr mit. Ohne misch


Für den extremen Umfang bezahlt man ja die 120€ pro Jahr, oder würden die Leute weiterhin bezahlen, wenn es keine Erweiterungen mehr geben würde?


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das doch alles sowiso Schwachsinnig warum ihr hier über 100 Seiten diskutiert....
> 2012 geht die Welt sowiso unter dann gibt es keinen PC und keine Konsole mehr


 
Nene,dat geht nich.Ich habe 2012 Meisterprüfung.Renne jetzt nicht zur Meisterschule damit die dann untergeht.

Hört mal,glaubt ihr ernsthaft bei Games wie LBP oder WOW gäbe es eine "soziale-Komponente" ? Also ich finde es schlimm das es auf der PS3 sowas gibt (weiß nicht mehr wie das heisst) wie eine Welt in der man seinen "Avatar" laufen lassen kann... Also der ein oder andere introvertierte User denkt sich warscheinlich ...wow,im realen Leben habe ich mit keinem zu tuen aber hier kann ich King sein....


----------



## MehmetB (14. März 2011)

Noch ein geniales Game, welches Konsoleros niemals zu sehen bekommen / bekamen:

Die gesamte S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Reihe

und jetzt kommt nicht mit "Killzone 3" oder so nem Mainstream-Schrott, das ist nichtmal ansatzweie vergleichbar.


----------



## muertel (14. März 2011)

Also ich (und alle anderen Konsoleros die ich kenne) haben Stalker gespielt!

Hast du denn Killzone gespielt? :p


----------



## Shooter (14. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Noch ein geniales Game, welches Konsoleros niemals zu sehen bekommen / bekamen:
> 
> Die gesamte S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Reihe


 
Ein nagelneues Stalker kommt 2012 auch für Konsolen 
Freue mich schon so weil es wieder im Tschernobyl spielt und das auf nem 40zoll TV


----------



## _felix_ (14. März 2011)

ich finde, stalker sollte auf dem pc bleiben (aber das spiel ist mir eh egal)


----------



## Per4mance (14. März 2011)

fand stalker auch net so pralle . Performance war grottig und ja ich hab/hatte nen guten rechner


----------



## ReaCT (14. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> *Die Diskussion ist sinnlos.
> 
> Der PC IST nach wie vor die bessere Spielekonsole.* *
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte meine Meinung und die von Mehmet nochmal für alle nicht Durchleser hervorheben. Er hat 101% recht und genau das prädige ich schon seit Jahren - teilweise sogar im Forum?! - 
Genau so sieht die Realität aus


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2011)

> ch hoffe, ich konnte meine Meinung und die von Mehmet nochmal für alle nicht Durchleser hervorheben. Er hat 101% rechtund genau das prädige ich schon seit Jahren - teilweise sogar im Forum?! -
> Genau so sieht die Realität aus



Aber klar doch... natürlich.

Der Tag ist auch schöner als die Nacht,am Tag sieht alles schöner aus,alles ist Hell,die Sonne scheint und es ist wärmer,Nachts ist alles Schwarz oder Grau,man kann kaum was sehen....

Leute Leute,glaubt mal das Konsolen aus wesentlich geringeren und einfacheren Gründen sehr,sehr beliebt sind als dem der schlechteren Grafik der Games.


----------



## ReaCT (14. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Aber klar doch... natürlich.
> 
> Der Tag ist auch schöner als die Nacht,am Tag sieht alles schöner aus,alles ist Hell,die Sonne scheint und es ist wärmer,Nachts ist alles Schwarz oder Grau,man kann kaum was sehen....
> 
> Leute Leute,glaubt mal das Konsolen aus wesentlich geringeren und einfacheren Gründen sehr,sehr beliebt sind als dem der schlechteren Grafik der Games.


 
Ehm, wie wärs wenn du mich mal zitieren würdest, wo genau ich behauptet hätte, dass Konsolen aufgrund der "einfacheren" Grafik beliebter sind? 
Das Problem liegt hier teilweise: "Ich glaube das liegt wohl daran, dass sich Otto von nem Media Markt Verkäufer beraten lässt, der ihm für mind 1000€ nen Gamer-Nootebook verkaufen will. Da denkt sich Otto: "Ich bin doch net doof, zum zocken hol ich mir ne Konsole!" Schwups, denkt er, er hätte Geld gespart und holt sich aufgrund der Freude 3 Spiele für 200 €


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2011)

Ehm,dafür brauch ich dich gar nicht zu zitieren.Das 80% des Textes in deinem Post auf den ich mich bezog war doch der Grafik,respektive der leistungsmäßigen Überlegenheit der Hardware des PCs gegenüber der Konsole gewidmet ist doch zu erkennen oder etwa nicht?

Davon mal abgesehen tut es der letzte Post jetzt schon wieder:

Spiele PC/Notebook (leistungsfähig-muß er sein sonst keine gute Grafik,das ist Fakt) ->teuer

PS3/Konsole (gerade soviel Leistung das die Games Massentaugliche Qualität in Punkto Grafik)-> billig


----------



## we3dm4n (14. März 2011)

Dazu kommt, dass die von MehmetB aufgestellte Behauptung:
_"Wer PS3 und XBOX360 so toll findet, hat noch nie einen halbwegs guten Rechner benutzt bzw. daran gezockt."_
...vollkommen falsch ist!

Unterstreicht nur mal wieder seine Kurzsichtigkeit, er kann alles nur als PC-Nerd betrachten und eben so auch nur urteilen - ihm gebührt Mitleid 

Gerade die Leute hier im Forum haben einen starken PC, der für alle aktuellen Games locker reicht. Schau in mein Profil, guck dir orcas Signatur an usw. - schon komisch das solche User dann trotzdem Konsolen mögen oder?


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2011)

> Gerade die Leute hier im Forum haben einen starken PC, der für alle aktuellen Games locker reicht. Schau in mein Profil



Lass gut sein,die sind engstirnige Hardliner.Habe bald das Gefühl das der MehmentB das doch nur noch mit Absicht macht.Also dieses extreme gegen die Konsole Schiessen.

Die haben als Argument wirklich fast ausschliesslich die "überlegene" Hardware des PCs.Die meren gar nicht das hier die meisten "Pro-Konsole" Jungs gar nicht in dem Maße gegen den PC schiessen wie es unser MehmetB tut...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

Also 1000€ für ein Gaming-Notebook sind doch günstig. 
Ich hab für mein ASUS U3S damals 1450€ bezahlt und das brauche ich nur zum Surfen.


----------



## MehmetB (15. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Spiele PC/Notebook (leistungsfähig-muß er sein sonst keine gute Grafik,das ist Fakt) ->teuer
> 
> PS3/Konsole (gerade soviel Leistung das die Games Massentaugliche Qualität in Punkto Grafik)-> billig


 

Was machst du denn für sinnloses Zeug?

Eine lumpige Konsole mit einem teuren PC vergleichen?

Das geht nicht, nimm einen normalen Gaming-PC für 600€, der hat dann übrigens immernoch eine wesentlich bessere Grafik.

Einfach mal informieren, wie's derzeit im PC-Sektor aussieht.



"Ein nagelneues Stalker kommt 2012 auch für Konsolen 
Freue mich schon so weil es wieder im Tschernobyl spielt und das auf nem 40zoll TV"


Trotzdem wird die Grafik wieder ewig hinterherhinken, 2012 auf der PS3 von 2005 LOOL

40 Zoll TV? Langweilig, mein Rechner hängt an nem fetten Acer 3D-Beamer.


"fand stalker auch net so pralle . Performance war grottig und ja ich hab/hatte nen guten rechner"

Stalker ist definitv ein Meilenstein in der PC-Game-Geschichte, wenn du das nicht selbst gemerkt hast tuts mir leid.

Hättest die Grafik halt etwas runter gedreht, sogar auf meinem alten Rechner liefs ganz gut.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. März 2011)

Ihr dreht euch im Kreis, und das schon seit den letzten 10 Seiten. Aber Respekt an euer Durchhaltevermögen!


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

> Was machst du denn für sinnloses Zeug?
> 
> Eine lumpige Konsole mit einem teuren PC vergleichen?



Junge,du schaust besser mal nach was ein "Vergleich" per Definition ist.

Davon mal abgesehen scheinst du eh ein wenig schwer von Begriff zu sein.Was aber nahliegender ist,ist aber das du einfach nur provozieren willst.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Junge,du schaust besser mal nach was ein "Vergleich" per Definition ist.
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen scheinst du eh ein wenig schwer von Begriff zu sein.Was aber nahliegender ist,ist aber das du einfach nur provozieren willst.


 
Wenn er so weiter macht wird er ehh irgendwann gegangen werden! Er schreibt überall provozierendes Zeug und ist am hetzen. Einfach nicht beachten...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

Sein 3D-Beamer läuft sicher auf 720p und bei der Reaktionszeit darf man da auch nicht viel erwarten. 
Tja, so viel zur überlegenen Technik, aber für manche ist die Grafik ja nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Shooter (15. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Ein nagelneues Stalker kommt 2012 auch für Konsolen
> Freue mich schon so weil es wieder im Tschernobyl spielt und das auf nem 40zoll TV"
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erzähl doch keine Märchen..... als ob du deinen Rechner an nem 3D Beamer angeschlossen hast 

Glaub mir, ich warte lieber auf die Konsolen Version wo die Entwickler genau wissen welche Hardware verbaut ist und sie alles bis aufs kleinste Details optimieren können.
Und ich bin mir sicher auf der Konsole wird es kein bischen laggen! 

Guck dir mal CoD Black Ops an, es gibt keinen Grafikunterschied zwischen der Xbox und PC Version. Und trotzdem braucht die PC Version als Mindestanforderungen einen 4 Kern CPU + 8800GT um das Spiel überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen..... jetzt frag ich mich wieso es dann auf den Konsolen mit viel schwächerer Hardware absolut Flüssig läuft?!


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

Mehmet scheint mir ein besonders gewitztes Exemplar zu sein:



> 40 Zoll TV? Langweilig, mein Rechner hängt an nem fetten Acer 3D-Beamer.



Es ist wirklich teilweise so das (nicht bei allen Games) die Konsolen Grafik annähernd so gut ist als die des PCs.Gerade bei Black Ops ist mir das auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

Die meisten PC-Besitzer wissen sowieso nicht, wie man die Grafikeinstellungen hochdreht, also zocken sie so ziemlich auf Konsolenlevel.


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

Ja das stimmt,mit dem Treiber sollte man unter anderem schon umgehen können....


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (15. März 2011)

Klar finde auch ich die Grafik nicht ganz unwichtig aber dass manche ihre "Gaming Experience" nur auf diesen Faktor reduzieren tun mir echt leid. Warum zockt ihr überhaupt noch? Wenn ihr gute Grafik wollt, macht die Augen auf und geht nach draußen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

Ich hatte auch bei Echochrome Spaß und da besteht die Grafik nur aus ein paar Strichen.


----------



## Shooter (15. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Klar finde auch ich die Grafik nicht ganz unwichtig aber dass manche ihre "Gaming Experience" nur auf diesen Faktor reduzieren tun mir echt leid. Warum zockt ihr überhaupt noch? Wenn ihr gute Grafik wollt, macht die Augen auf und geht nach draußen.


 


Dieser Beitrag sagt zu ziemlich alles. 
Für mich kommt es auf den Spaß an denn man hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. März 2011)

Shooter 



> Glaub mir, ich warte lieber auf die Konsolen Version wo die Entwickler genau wissen welche Hardware verbaut ist und sie alles bis aufs kleinste Details optimieren können.
> Und ich bin mir sicher auf der Konsole wird es kein bischen laggen!



Bei Stalker 2 wirds aber unter Garantie nicht so wie bei Call of Technikstillstand. Stalker 2 - Erste Infos zu Spielwelt und Konsolenversion - News bei GameStar.de

Aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spass. Es gibt nichts schöneres als einen PC optimierten Shooter auf Konsole mitm Pad zu spielen. 


Fadi



> Die meisten PC-Besitzer wissen sowieso nicht, wie man die Grafikeinstellungen hochdreht, also zocken sie so ziemlich auf Konsolenlevel.



Das ist auch ziemlich schwer mit de ganze Knöppe da.


----------



## Shooter (15. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spass. Es gibt nichts schöneres als einen PC optimierten Shooter auf Konsole mitm Pad zu spielen.


 
Das wird sich dann noch herausstellen. 
Metro hat auch ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

@Split99999
Es ist aber leider so. 
Einfach Spiel installieren und zocken, da gibt es kein optimieren und Mods kennen die meisten höchstens aus Foren.


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Split99999
> Es ist aber leider so.
> Einfach Spiel installieren und zocken, da gibt es kein optimieren und Mods kennen die meisten höchstens aus Foren.


 

Mach gerade wieder eine herzallerliebste wunderschöne Erfahrung: Versuche Homefront auf dem PC ans laufen zu bekommen.... leider nicht vernünftig möglich.Steam stürzt ab,Server überlastet....

Tja,nicht aufgepasst.Hätte ich das vorher gewusst-> nix PC Version.


----------



## Shooter (15. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Mach gerade wieder eine herzallerliebste wunderschöne Erfahrung: Versuche Homefront auf dem PC ans laufen zu bekommen.... leider nicht vernünftig möglich.Steam stürzt ab,Server überlastet....
> 
> Tja,nicht aufgepasst.Hätte ich das vorher gewusst-> nix PC Version.


 
Ich habs schon gezockt und ohne ein einzigen Absturz
SP zwar nur knappe 4 Stunden aber naja...


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

Bei mir macht Steam einen echten dicken Balken durch die Rechnung,mein Cousin rief gerade an und sagte er bekommt es auch net zum laufen. ich nehme an das dauert net mehr lang dann isses wieder zum Verkauf bei der roten Erdbeere oder bei Amazon Marketplace. Muss mal gucken. Steamgebundene PC Games->Abfahrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich teilweise so das (nicht bei allen Games) die Konsolen Grafik annähernd so gut ist als die des PCs.Gerade bei Black Ops ist mir das auch aufgefallen.


 
Liegt auch am Fernseher.
Sehe ich beim Kumpel, der einen 130cm Fernseher hat, da ist es egal, dass die Xbox kein AA/AF bietet, das siehst du auf der Glotze eh nicht, weil die für die Auflösung schon viel zu grobrastig ist, aber wenn du aufm Sofa hockst (der Fernseher ist 3m weg), dann kommt das eben schon sehr geil, da kann ein mickriger 24 Zöller aufm PC nicht mithalten, egal ob du da 16fach AF reinhaust.


----------



## Shooter (15. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Bei mir macht Steam einen echten dicken Balken durch die Rechnung,mein Cousin rief gerade an und sagte er bekommt es auch net zum laufen. ich nehme an das dauert net mehr lang dann isses wieder zum Verkauf bei der roten Erdbeere oder bei Amazon Marketplace. Muss mal gucken. Steamgebundene PC Games->Abfahrt


 
Verkauf es und hol dir die Konsolen Version


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream

CoD bietet ja AA auf Konsole. Dafür ist die Auflösung aber bescheidener als bescheiden (1.024 x 600).


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> quantenslipstream
> 
> CoD bietet ja AA auf Konsole. Dafür ist die Auflösung aber bescheidener als bescheiden (1.024 x 600).



Und dann guck dir es auf einem 130cm FullHD Fernseher an, sieht etwas matschig aus, aber sonst OK.
Bloß aufm PC siehts genauso matschig aus, das ist das Probem, aber 130cm sind 130cm, da kann der kleine 24 Zöller vom Rechner nicht mithalten.


----------



## TheMiz (15. März 2011)

Die perfekte PC-Grafik interessiert doch eh nur ein paar Foren-Nerds.
Alle anderen haben mit PS360-Grafik ihren Spaß und gut ist. Und weil sich die Spiele auf Konsolen x-mal besser verkaufen bekommt der PC eben hauptsächlich schlechte Portierungen oder muss warten. Der springende Punkt ist der: Eine Konsole kostet 300€ oder weniger. Einen Gaming-PC bekommt man zwar ab 600€ aber die meisten wollen halt zukunftssicher kaufen und das geht beim PC zu 90% in die Hose. Ich kenne absolut keinen PC-Hardcore-Gamer der in 2-3 Jahren nicht zumindest einmal aufrüstet. Weil der PC ein Fass ohne Boden ist und die Entwickler selbst auf aktuellster Hardware nicht optimieren können und wollen weil es extrem viele Konfigurationen gibt.

Konsole -> 300€
PC -> 1000€ oder mehr (*zukunftssicher !!*)

D.h. man zahlt beim PC das mehr als 3-fache und bekommt aber 
a) bei weitem nicht die 3-fache Leistung (ich spreche hier eben vom sichtbaren, nicht der rein theoretischen Leistung)
b) nicht die weltweit beliebten Konsolen-Exklusivtitel
c) keine 100%ige Sicherheit dass man die Hardware auch lange nutzen kann (offenes System)
d) auch noch *deutlich* höheren Stromverbrauch übers Jahr gesehen

Das sind meiner Meinung nach die Hauptpunkte warum eine Konsole IMMER die bessere Spielemaschine sein wird, ganz egal wie sehr der PC technisch davonläuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Und inzwischen werden User auch noch bestraft, die einen 16:10 Monitor haben, denn das Konsolenbild in 16:9 ist beim 16:10 Schirm abgeschnitten, links und rechts ein paar Pixel weg, man bekommt also weniger Bildinformationen, wenn man mit der klassischen 16:10 PC Auflösung spielen will. 

Ich glaub, ich kauf mir einen 40 Zoll Fernseher und spiele darauf, der Monitor ist dann nur noch für den reinen PC Kram.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream



> Und dann guck dir es auf einem 130cm FullHD Fernseher an, sieht etwas matschig aus, aber sonst OK.
> Bloß aufm PC siehts genauso matschig aus, das ist das Probem, aber 130cm sind 130cm, da kann der kleine 24 Zöller vom Rechner nicht mithalten.



Das läuft nur auf ein unterschiedliches Spielfeeling hinaus. Einen PC kann man auch an den Full-HD TV anschliessen (da haste sogar echtes Full-HD), nur machts beim Shooter kaum einer, weil dieses Spielfeeling nicht erstrebenswert ist. Beim Autorennspiel würd ich dir durchaus Recht geben. 


TheMiz 

Der PC hat auch beliebte Exklusivtitel und ja, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der Konsolen ist besser. Die bessere Spielemaschine ist die Konsole wegen dem besseren P/L-Verhältnis aber nicht.  Ein VW ist auch nicht besser als ein Porsche. Na ja egal, das wurde in diesem Thread alles schon bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut. Diskutiert ihr mal weiter, ich bin schon zu lange dabei (seit Seite 5 ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Beim Autorennspiel würd ich dir durchaus Recht geben.


 
Autorennen spiele ich ja gerne in der Cockpitansicht und da stört es mich, dass ich nur eine kleinen Teil des Fahrzeuges sehen kann, nicht mal die ganze Frontscheibe kann ich sehen und wenn ich nach links oder rechts gucken will, muss ich den Stick bewegen.
Hier lohnen sich drei Monitore, leider geht bei der Auflösung dann jeder normale PC in die Knie.
Da wünsche ich mir eine Art Augenbewegungserkennung, die je nach Blickwinkel automatisch die "Kamera" im Auto schwenkt.

Öhm, hast du mal Forenseiten durchgelesen, mit einem Fernseher, der zwar groß ist, vor dem du aber sehr dicht dran sitzt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

Nur ist ein TV-Monitor nicht unbedingt für PC-Games geeignet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Weiß ich, hatte ich schon mal ausprobiert, war eine einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

Ach hör doch auf du

Hört mal ich sag auch mal was:

Wenn mich die Familienväter bei mir an der Arbeit und so fragen:

Meine "Pänz" (kölsch=Kinder) wollen was zum zocken,was muß man für ne Graka und so hinlegen.

Dann sage ich:

Xbox oder PS3....

Für die Mehrzahl der Leute die keine Typen wie wir sind ist die Konsole das Ideale. Grafik Ok,alle Games für den PC gibts auch hier,einfach,günstig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Ich hoffe ja, dass sich die Technik weiter entwickelt hat und es jetzt besser mit dem Fernseher am PC klappt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

Ist immer noch von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ist immer noch von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.


 
Und Tests darüber findet man eher selten.


----------



## TheMiz (15. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der PC hat auch beliebte Exklusivtitel und ja, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der Konsolen ist besser. Die bessere Spielemaschine ist die Konsole wegen dem besseren P/L-Verhältnis aber nicht.  Ein VW ist auch nicht besser als ein Porsche.


Der PC hat auch gute Exklusivtitel, das stimmt, aber hauptsächlich im RTS und Adventure-Bereich.
Und die Verkäufe in diesen Bereichen kommen nicht annähernd an die Millionen-Verkäufe eines Uncharted, Killzone, Heavy Rain, God of War etc. ran. 
Das zeigt dass die Konsolen hier deutlich beliebter und natürlich dadurch auch erfolgreicher sind.

Und der Vergleich mit dem VW und Porsche hinkt gewaltig. Was macht den Porsche denn besser? Nur die Schnelligkeit? Oder der Komfort, die Verarbeitung, das Fahrgefühl?
Die Konsolen sind bei den meisten so beliebt wegen dem komfortablen Spielen - Dics rein, Update wird falls nötig automatisch geladen, alle Einstellungen passen und man kann sich gemütlich auf die Couch schmeissen und zocken. 

Am PC muss man kontrollieren ob das Spiel am System läuft. 
Dann muss man kontrollieren ob es eventuell einen neuen Grafiktreiber gibt (z.B. Dragon Age 2 aktuell) bzw. ob man den aktuellsten drauf hat. 
Dann muss man kontrollieren ob es einen Patch fürs Spiel selber gibt. 
Dann muss man sich informieren wie es mit SecuROM etc. aussieht denn das nistet sich auch in die Registry ein - ohne Chance es zu entfernen (man müsste formatieren bzw. Windows neu aufsetzen). 
Dann muss man eventuell einen Steam-Account anlegen oder sich bei einem anderen Service anmelden (Ubisoft-Games z.B., oder bei GTA4 etc.). 
Dann muss man das Spiel installieren.
Und zum Schluss muss man alle Grafik-Einstellungen an das System anpassen - nicht alle haben einen High-End-PC und müssen gegebenfalls sich herumspielen bis es flüssig läuft.

Also vom Konsolen-Komfort ist ein PC weit entfernt.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (15. März 2011)

Wie ein Vorposter auch schon erwähnte muss man zugeben, dass es auf Konsolen AAA Games gibt, welche es nie für den PC in dieser Form geben würde, wie z.B. Heavy Rain oder Uncharted. Ich habe bisher nichts gleichwertiges auf dem PC in dieser Kategorie gesehen (und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Fahrenheit oder Tomb Raider). Ob man jetzt solche Spiele mag, ist jetzt wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Auch kommen PC Versionen teilweise sehr spät, wie z.B. die Assassins Creed Reihe und die GTA Reihe.
Oder eben gar nicht, wie bei Alan Wake, was damals das DX10 Game werden sollte und am Ende exklusiv für die Xbox rauskam, weil Microsoft den Publisher spielte.


----------



## we3dm4n (15. März 2011)

Und das war die richtige Entscheidung^^ Alan Wake war seit langem ein Spiel was einen richtig gefesselt hat durch die extrem spannende Story.

Als Headliner wurde übrigens die Halo-Reihe vergessen


----------



## Primer (15. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wie ein Vorposter auch schon erwähnte muss man zugeben, dass es auf Konsolen AAA Games gibt, welche es nie für den PC in dieser Form geben würde, wie z.B. Heavy Rain oder Uncharted. Ich habe bisher nichts gleichwertiges auf dem PC in dieser Kategorie gesehen (und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Fahrenheit oder Tomb Raider). Ob man jetzt solche Spiele mag, ist jetzt wieder ein anderes Thema.


 
Aber gerade TB finde ich besser als Uncharted, da hier nicht soviel geballert wird, sondern der Fokus mehr auf Rätsel und vor allem auf Klettern liegt. HR ist von der grundlegenden Spielemechanik nichts anderes als Fahrenheit, nur das letzteres nicht so toll aussieht und je nach Geschmack vielleicht die schlechtere Geschichte erzählt, beide Spiele haben sowohl bei den schwächen, als auch bei den stärken sehr viel gemeinsam.

Die Debatte um die Spiele ist aber ohnehin eine viel zu Subjektive, meiner eins würde auch nicht auf Anno, Cities in Motion oder diverse Adventures verzichten wollen. Die 360 Exklusiv-Riege beispielsweise besteht doch fast ausschließlich aus Actionspielen, ein Genre das der PC für mich absolut ausreichend abdeckt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Als Headliner wurde übrigens die Halo-Reihe vergessen


 
Ich hab Halo mal auf der Konsole gespielt, hat mich jetzt nicht so umgehauen, aber die Steuerung beim Ballern mit dem Controller war gut gelöst, das sollte sie mal für alle Ego Shooter auf der Xbox machen.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Die Debatte um die Spiele ist aber ohnehin eine viel zu Subjektive, meiner eins würde auch nicht auf Anno, Cities in Motion oder diverse Adventures verzichten wollen. Die 360 Exklusiv-Riege beispielsweise besteht doch fast ausschließlich aus Actionspielen, ein Genre das der PC für mich absolut ausreichend abdeckt.


 
Game wie Anno, wo du ohne Maus aufgeschmissen bist, kannst du auch schlecht auf der Box spielen.


----------



## MehmetB (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch kommen PC Versionen teilweise sehr spät, wie z.B. die Assassins Creed Reihe und die GTA Reihe.
> Oder eben gar nicht, wie bei Alan Wake, was damals das DX10 Game werden sollte und am Ende exklusiv für die Xbox rauskam, weil Microsoft den Publisher spielte.


 
Ja und?

Die Spiele werden grafisch immer deutlich aufgewertet, da lohnt sich das Warten aufjedenfall.




Fadi schrieb:


> Nur ist ein TV-Monitor nicht unbedingt für PC-Games geeignet.


 

Aber für Konsolenspiele oder was? LOL was für ein Spam.

Zum Beamer: 
Du bist wohl so einer der hier im Forum groß herzieht über die Leute mit Beamer, aber wenn mal im Kino bist bist beeindruckt.
Aber zock mal weiter an deinem 22" Schwarzweiss-Röhrenfernseher und deiner Konsolengrafik.


@ TheMiz:

Also du schiest hier wirklich den Vogel ab und schreibst den größten Mist überhaupt, einfach mal falsche Infos an den Haaren herbeigezogen / erfunden.

Lies dir mal den Thread durch, du behauptest hier wieder die selben falschen Sachen wie auf Seite 3, die Fakten wie die immer teureren Konsolenspiele lässt du aber einfach weg.

Mit Steam umgeht man übrigens die Hälfte deiner "Probleme", aber jetzt kommst sicher wieder "den muss man aber erst extra anlegen".

Ja muss man, aber deinen PS/XBox Account musst ebenfalls mühsam anlegen, also.

Mein Freund hat nur Probleme mit seiner Ps3, dauernd stüzrt sie ab, wir irre heiß, Firmware-Updates dauern ewig, ebenso wie Game-Updates, er hat gesagt es war seine erste und letzte Konsole, vorallem da er halt die PC-Grafik von mir kennt


----------



## Hübie (15. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> @ TheMiz:
> 
> Also du schiest hier wirklich den Vogel ab und schreibst den größten Mist überhaupt, einfach mal falsche Infos an den Haaren herbeigezogen / erfunden.
> 
> Lies dir mal den Thread durch, du behauptest hier wieder die selben falschen Sachen wie auf Seite 3, die Fakten wie die immer teureren Konsolenspiele lässt du aber einfach weg.


 
Was genau meinst du mit "schreibst den größten Mist überhaupt"?? Seine Behauptungen über die Verkaufszahlen? Oder die Tatsachen, das man sich sehr oft bei neuen Spielen patches/Treiberupdates suchen muss?


----------



## omega™ (15. März 2011)

Der einzigste der den Vogel abschießt bist du lieber Mehmet, schau mal auf deine Beiträge hier im Fred...

1. Du erzählst uns jetzt schon seit weis ich wievielen Seiten immer wieder daselbe, du kannst das gerne noch weiter tun, aber ich denke mitlerweile, hat jeder deine Meinung zu Konsolen verstanden, nämlich dass diese Wort wörtlich "******* sind und somit die dümmste Erfindung die es je gegeben hat"
2. Provozierst du auf gekonnte Art so manch einen hier im Forum.
3. Pralst mit allen möglichen Kram(was nichts zum Thema Beiträgt), 3D Beamer... WOW und das soll uns jetzt etwa was sagen? Das du alle paar Jahre, evtl. noch nichteinmal so lang dir ne neue Birne kaufen musst da du... aber das ist ja jetzt mal egal, jeder kann sich dass schon denken Beamer + dauerhaft Fernsehn/Zocken = Teuer aber du hast es ja
4. Ja mein Freund, dessen Tante, vom Bruder der Oma, des Onkels hat auch ne PS3 und massig Probleme... Bullshit(kann ja gut sein, aber interessiert keine Sau)

Zu guter letzt, makiere bitte meinen Beitrag als Spam und erfreu dich daran, wenn ich eine Verwarnung bekomme.


So, nun meine bescheide Meinung zu dem Thema.


Zu aller erst, ich habe den PC ausgwählt, da ich häufiger am Pc spiele, aber dennoch früher und auch noch Heute sehr oft mit Konsolen spiele.
Also man kann mich definitv weder als Konsolen Hasser oder Pc Hasser abstempeln, da ich wie gesagt beide Systeme besitze und auch noch regelmäßig nutze.

Klare Vorteile der Konsolen sind:

1. Der Mehrspieler, der auch ohne Internet funktioniert, sprich Offline.
2. Wie zuvor jemand den Komfort angesprochen hat, Disk rein und los gehts(weis jetzt nicht wie das bei den neueren Systemen aussieht).
3. "Kostengünstig", daher weil die Konsole eigentlich, die Betonung liegt auf "eigentlich" nur für Spiele gedacht sind, aber man kann noch viele andere Dinge damit anstellen(Kostengünstig gilt nicht für die Markt frischen).
4. Man hat kein lästiges verkabeln, einfach 3-4 Stecker angeschlossen fertig.
5. Kompakt.

Negative Aspekte:

1. "Teuer" so ne neue Konsole die ganz frisch auf dem Markt gekommen ist kostet so einiges.
2. Teilweise ziemlich Laut, nervt auf die dauer, aber das ja beim Pc mit NoName Lüftern das selbe.
3. Hat nicht so Tolle Anschlüsse wie ein PC eventuell hat.
4. Mir fällt grad net mehr ein, liegt sicherlich daran, dass ich etwas Müde bin, werds aber Aktualisieren.


Die Pc Argumente erspare ich mir mal, da kann sich jeder selbst seinen Teil dazu denken.


----------



## Primer (15. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "schreibst den größten Mist überhaupt"?? Seine Behauptungen über die Verkaufszahlen? Oder die *Tatsachen*, das man sich *sehr oft* bei neuen Spielen patches/Treiberupdates *suchen muss*?



Aber genau solche Aussagen, machen das Klima hier nicht besser. Es gibt vielleicht 3 Spiele im Jahr, bei denen es empfehlenswert ist den neusten Treiber zu installieren, das ist nicht wirklich "sehr oft". Genauso wie zu schreiben das man danach "suchen muss"...is doch Schwachsinn, viele Spiel haben heutzutage Autoupdate. Einen aktuellen GPU Treiber muss man auch nicht wirklich suchen...alle anderen fürs Spielen benötigten Treiber kommen über das Windows-update automatisch rein.
Das klingt immer so als ob man jede Woche 5h an Zeit investieren muss um das System wenigsten halbwegs stabil laufen zu lassen und das ist Käse. Tatsächlich müsste man fürs Spielen nicht mal 5min im Monat investieren um den empfehlenswerten aktuellen GPU-Treiber zu Downloade und zu installieren.
Ein System zu warten ist längst kein Hexenwerk mehr und benötigt nur sehr wenige Eingaben vom User, den Rest erledigt Windows von selbst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Die Spiele werden grafisch immer deutlich aufgewertet, da lohnt sich das Warten aufjedenfall.



Die Games werden aber gleichzeitig entwickelt und kommen meist zu ähnlichen Daten auf den Markt, wie jetzt Homefront oder zuvor Bulletstorm.
Wieso also kommt dann Assasins Creed 4 Monate später oder GTA 4 sogar ein Jahr später?
Das ist gewollt, die Hersteller wollen erst mit der Konsole das Geld machen und das machen sie, guck dir den Konsolenmarkt in den USA an, da ist der PC Geschiche, die Konsolen regieren dort und damit machen die Anbieter das Geld.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Die Spiele werden grafisch immer deutlich aufgewertet, da lohnt sich das Warten aufjedenfall.


Dann braucht sich auch keiner mehr über die schlechte Konsolengrafik aufregen, wenn die Spiele grafisch immer deutlich aufgewertet werden. 


MehmetB schrieb:


> Aber für Konsolenspiele oder was? LOL was für ein Spam.
> 
> Zum Beamer:
> Du bist wohl so einer der hier im Forum groß herzieht über die Leute mit Beamer, aber wenn mal im Kino bist bist beeindruckt.
> Aber zock mal weiter an deinem 22" Schwarzweiss-Röhrenfernseher und deiner Konsolengrafik.


Ja, TV's sind für Konsolen geeignet, deswegen schließt man sie dort auch an. 

Läuft dein Beamer auf 1080P, oder 720P? 
Stell aber auch gleich einen Link von dem Modell rein. 

PS: Wieso hast du keine Hardwaredaten in deinem Profil stehen?


----------



## widder0815 (16. März 2011)

Ich hab schon damals mit der DreamCast auf nem Beamer Gezockt (resedentEvil) , war ganz ok ... aber schnelle Shooter kannste vergessen , weil 30 Konsolen fps sehen auf dieser Grösse voll Ruckelig aus 
aber mit 60+ fps ist das bestimmt Nice 

Oder geil , Wir hatten damals (98) auf nem Beamer Tekken2 gezock in einer freundesrunde Mit Bier und Rauchen(hüst) ... mann war das geil (das zocken)
die Fighter waren fast lebensecht gross man war das ein Nice feeling
und was ist heute? so was geiles (der spass) hab ich lang nicht mehr gehabt ... na klasse , jetzt bin ich depremiert (schice thread!!!!!)


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

Also Tekken per Beamer kenne ich. 
Könnte ich am WE wieder mal machen.


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

omega™;2797769 schrieb:
			
		

> Negative Aspekte:
> 
> 1. "Teuer" so ne neue Konsole die ganz frisch auf dem Markt gekommen ist kostet so einiges.
> 2. Teilweise ziemlich Laut, nervt auf die dauer, aber das ja beim Pc mit NoName Lüftern das selbe.
> ...


 

Hättest mal den Thread vorher gelesen müsste hier viel mehr stehen.

Aber den Thread nicht zu lesen aber dann auf die Leute zu schimpfen ist allerunterste Schublade.


"Läuft dein Beamer auf 1080P, oder 720P? "

Klar, was denkst du denn?

Ich muss nicht an einem alten Röhrenmonitor spielen 

Ihr labert hier über die Haltbarkeit von modernen Beamerlampen irgendein Zeug, ohne zu wissen wie's in der Realität aussieht geschweige denn einen zu haben.

So eine Beamerlampe hält länger als eure Konsole, macht euch da mal keine Sorgen.

Und zum 100ten mal für die die den Thread nicht gelesen haben:

Spiele- und Grakatreiberupdates gelten nicht, das macht Steam alles vollautomatisch.

Wer wegen falscher Vorurteile Steam nicht nutzen will ist selbst schuld, so jemand benutzt dann aber auch kein "PSN" oder so,
das ist ja noch schlimmer da lieblose Kommerzplattform.

Kommt hier ja auch keiner auf die Idee zu behaupten an der PS3 muss man mühsam alle Firma- und Spieleupdates zusammensuchen.


Und nochmal an die denken die Konsole wäre einfach, wenn ich Steam hab muss ich nichtmal aufstehn, die verkratzte Disk ewig suchen, putzen und reinlegen, nein, bei Steam klick ich mein Game einfach an und innerhalb von 3 Sekunden gehts los.

Ihr vergleicht nie gleiches mit gleichem, sondern durchgehend eine PS3 Baujahr 2010 mit einem lahmen Windows 98 Rechner wo's noch kein Steam, oder die man noch nicht so einfach an den Fernseher anschließen konnte.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2011)

> Und nochmal an die denken die Konsole wäre einfach, wenn ich Steam hab muss ich nichtmal aufstehn, die verkratzte Disk ewig suchen, putzen und reinlegen, nein, bei Steam klick ich mein Game einfach an und innerhalb von 3 Sekunden gehts los.


 Guter Witz!!!!!

Frag mal die Leute die gestern zeitnah Homefront Zocken oder gar erstmal installieren wollten!!!


Kannst du überall lesen.Z.b. bei den Amazon Kundenbewertungen!

Heute kann ich drüber lachen.Gestern war ich so wütend das ich mein Homeront nachdem ich mit übelsten Installationsproblemen (via Steam und DVD) nach Stunden Spielen konnte und HF durchhatte es sofort wieder verkauft habe.Abfahrt.Leider hatte ich mich über die Steambindung der DVD nicht informiert und daher normal gar überhaupt nicht gekauft.


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Also ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr alle gegen Steam habt, ist ja wohl klar das beim Release eines Games die Server Schonmal überlastet sein können, das ist ja nur am Anfang.

Also ich finde Steam geil, man kann alle Spiele die man hat da in seine Favoriten Liste knallen, mit Freunden während des Spielens schreiben, Patches verpasst man nie mehr... Also ich sehe eigentlich nur Vorteile, aber okay jeder wie er wil.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2011)

Es handelte sich bei den Problemen nicht nur um das der überlasteten Servern glaub mal....

Klar ist Steam auch irgendwo praktisch.Aber sobald man eine DVD Version kauft und die mit Steam installiert/aktiviert werden soll und ich habe damit solche Probleme wie die meisten User gestern,heute,morgen... dann hört der Spass auf. Genauso hört der Spass auf wenn sie mal irgendwann auf die Idee kommen den Code der DVD (die Spiele version die im Laden gekauft) dauerhaft an deinen Account zu binden sodas du die Games nicht mehr weiterverkaufen kannst....


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Also dein 3D-Beamer läuft auf 1080P?
Wo ist der Link zu dem Modell?
Wieso sind noch keine Hardwaredaten in deinem Profil?

Du liest wohl auch nur, was du lesen willst. 

PS: Deine Beamerlampe hält länger als mein NES?


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2011)

> PS: Deine Beamerlampe hält länger als mein NES?




Jaja,der Beamer ist ja noch Prototyp.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> Also ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr alle gegen Steam habt, ist ja wohl klar das beim Release eines Games die Server Schonmal überlastet sein können, das ist ja nur am Anfang.



Das darf aber nicht sein, Steam muss sich im Klaren sein, dass ein neues Spiel das System fordert, dann muss es eben dafür ausgerüstet werden.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das darf aber nicht sein, Steam muss sich im Klaren sein, dass ein neues Spiel das System fordert, dann muss es eben dafür ausgerüstet werden.


 
Eben so und nicht anders hat es zu laufen.-Wenn ich eine Dienstleistung anbiete hat die genauso in Ordnung zu sein wie eine Ware.


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Joa ok das stimmt schon, ich merk davon halt nichts, weil ich mir nie was zum release kaufe,von daher konnte ich bis jetzt immer alles perfekt spielen. Aber kann euch da schon verstehen, sollte sofort gut laufen.
Naja Steamspiele habe ich jetzt auch nicht so viele, aber dafür habe ich mit Steam eine schöne geordnete Favoritenliste meiner ganzen Spiele.


----------



## omega™ (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Hättest mal den Thread vorher gelesen müsste hier viel mehr stehen.
> 
> Aber den Thread nicht zu lesen aber dann auf die Leute zu schimpfen ist allerunterste Schublade.


 
Haha, diese kleinkarierte Antwort. Ich hätte mehr Eloquenz erwartet...

Mal im ernst Muss ich den ganzen Gott verdammten Thread lesen, muss ich alle Pro's und Kontra's aufführen?
Achso läuft der Hase, okay, dann lese ich mir den Fred eben durch, darf ich dann etwa auch "frei nach Laune" Leute beschimpfen so wie du, eine lustige Ansicht hast du.


----------



## Shooter (16. März 2011)

BF3 soll auf den Konsolen sehr gut mithalten bzw fast genau so aussehen wie auf dem PC! 
Battlefield 3: Dank neuer Rendertechnik auch auf Konsolen ein grafischer Leckerbissen

@MehmetB
Also laber kein Müll das die Grafik auf Konsolen schlecht ist! 
Die Grafik ist nur schlecht wenn Entwickler zu dumm sind ihre Engine auf Hardware zu optimieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Eben so und nicht anders hat es zu laufen.-Wenn ich eine Dienstleistung anbiete hat die genauso in Ordnung zu sein wie eine Ware.


 
Eben, wenn ich zum Bäcker gehe und Brötchen will, dann kann er nicht ankommen und sagen, dass sein Ofen nur 50% leistet und 100% zu teuer in der Umsetzung sind.

Steam macht nur deswegen so einen Mist, weil sie ein Monopol haben.
Sollte mal ein anderer Anbieter auf den gleichen Zug aufspringen, dann werden sich die Steam Macher schwer umgucken.


----------



## muertel (16. März 2011)

Und ich melde mich auch gleich noch als Interessierter, der bitte einen Link zu deinem Beamer hätte (@Mehmet) - ich hab mir schon oft solche Teile angeschaut, aber die waren nie zufriedenstellend!

Du du ja als verwöhnter PC-ler sicher nur das Beste hast (und natürlich auch noch kostengünstig), wäre es sicher interessant zu sehen, was du da zuhause stehen hast


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Läuft dein Beamer auf 1080P, oder 720P? "
> 
> Klar, was denkst du denn?
> 
> Ich muss nicht an einem alten Röhrenmonitor spielen


Manche Antworten sind einfach nur fein. Gut daß einen im Netz keiner sehen kann. Da wird dann eine nette Geschichte zur Realität......


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Wieder typischer epic-fail von "Shooter", die ganze Zeit sagt er "Grafik ist mir egal, hauptsache es macht Spaß" und jetzt hat er ein Spiel gefunden welches VIELLEICHT halbwegs mit dem PC mithalten kann und das muss er dann natürlich sofort posten. Wir denken die Grafik ist dir eh egal???
Battlefield an der Konsole klappt eh nicht, wie willst denn zielen ohne Maus?
Hat man ja schon an BC2 gesehen, wo die PCler MASSIV überlegen waren und die Zusatzmaps freigeschalten haben, für die Konsoleros hats Dice dann aus Mitleid halt auch noch freigeschaltet. Das sind Fakten und http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ion-Hastings-ist-da-Update/Action-Spiel/News/ nachzulese. Überhaupt die guten, alten Battlefield Spiele mit dem Wort "Konsole" zu verschandeln... die sollen mal schön ihr Mainstreamzeug weiterspielen.


Battlefield 3 Grafik ist auf dem PC wesentlich überlegen, da gabs letzt sogar einen Artikel auf der Main.

Dice sagt nicht umsonst dass der PC die Lead-Plattform ist und bleibt.

Was das für ein Elend mit den Konsolen ist sieht man ja schon an Crysis 2 welches auf niedrigen Grafik Einstellungen läuft, natürlich nur in 720p und ohne jegliche Texturfilter, Kantenglätter 


Wieso wollt ihr wissen was für einen Beamer ich hab?

Sucht euch selbst welche raus!


" ich hab mir schon oft solche Teile angeschaut, aber die waren nie zufriedenstellend!"

Chip Bestenliste...



"Sollte mal ein anderer Anbieter auf den gleichen Zug aufspringen, dann werden sich die Steam Macher schwer umgucken."

Wieso seit ihr einfach nicht leise wenn ihr überhaupt keine Ahnung habt? 
Machst du das mit Absicht?

Es gibt wie jeder weiss mehrere Mitbewerber dies versucht haben, die einzigen die sich schwer umgeguckt haben waren diese, weil sie die Qualität von Steam nichtmal ansatzweise erreicht haben.
Steam ist superior.

Und wenn ich lese wie oft das "Psn" von Sony down ist, dann dann muss ich lachen.


"Mal im ernst Muss ich den ganzen Gott verdammten Thread lesen"

Es wäre dir anzuraten, weil wir dann nicht immer diese ganzen falschen Behauptungen / Thesen entkräftigen müssten, weil das alles hier schon 5 mal erklärt wurde.


----------



## Shooter (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und wenn ich lese wie oft das "Psn" von Sony down ist, dann dann muss ich lachen.



Jop das PSN ist Rotz. 

Nur leider kann Steam um längen nicht mit Xbox Live mithalten.... 
Allein schon die Mitgliederzahl schlägt Steam um längen..... also erzähl mir nichts 
Und ich zahle gerne 40€ im Jahr damit meine Spiele gut supportet werden und das System nicht bei Release für Stunden abkackt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Dei Bugs bei Steam, wie gerade jetzt mit Homefront, gibts bei der Xbox nicht, da gehts immer, egal ob ganz neu oder nicht.

Und natürlich kann man auch auf der Konsole Ego Shooter spielen, halt mit dem Pad.
Ist eine Gewöhnungssache, wohl genauso wie man sich an WASD gewöhnen kann, was es früher ja auch nicht gab.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2011)

Mehmet dein Argument ist eh immer nur Grafik,Grafik,Grafik.... es kommt in jedem Post von dir vor.


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eine Gewöhnungssache, wohl genauso wie man sich an WASD gewöhnen kann, was es früher ja auch nicht gab.


 
Deswegen spielen auch alle Profi-Ego-Shooter Spieler mit Gamepad, nicht wahr? LOL 


Steam funktioniert einwandfrei, hab grad Homefront gekauft.


"Allein schon die Mitgliederzahl schlägt Steam um längen"

Nö, Steam hat VIEL mehr Mitglieder.
Und Mitgliederzahlen sagen nix über Qualität aus.

Guck mal wieviel Mitgliederzahlen die "CDU" hat, trotzdem ist es die letzte Partei, deren Anhänger geistig wohl auf dem Stand 1960 hängen geblieben sind, aber langsam merkens die Leute ein wenig.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2011)

Die Profi Ego Shooter sind auch im PS3 und Xbox Lager vorhanden.Jene spielen mit Gamepad Ego Shooter.Wat sachste nun?

Und deine Signatur ist lächerlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Mehmet dein Argument ist eh immer nur Grafik,Grafik,Grafik.... es kommt in jedem Post von dir vor.



Frag mal einen Wii User, wie er zum Thema Grafik steht. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Deswegen spielen auch alle Profi-Ego-Shooter Spieler mit Gamepad, nicht wahr? LOL



Öhm, jep, schau dir mal die Spieler in Süd Korea an, das sind Profis, die leben davon. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, Steam hat VIEL mehr Mitglieder.
> Und Mitgliederzahlen sagen nix über Qualität aus.



Richtig, aber wenn ein System funktioniert, nutzen das mehr Leute als wenn es nicht geht und das ist dann schon aussagekräftig.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Guck mal wieviel Mitgliederzahlen die "CDU" hat, trotzdem ist es die letzte Partei, deren Anhänger geistig wohl auf dem Stand 1960 hängen geblieben sind, aber langsam merkens die Leute ein wenig.



Hmm... genialer Vergleich...


----------



## Shooter (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Deswegen spielen auch alle Profi-Ego-Shooter Spieler mit Gamepad, nicht wahr? LOL
> 
> 
> Steam funktioniert einwandfrei, hab grad Homefront gekauft.
> ...



Deine Politische Meinung interessiert mich nicht! 

Derzeit sollte es noch keine aktuelleren Zahlen als die von 2010 geben. Demnach sind 25 Mio Xbox Live Mitglieder und 25 Mio Steam benutzer angemeldet. 
Man bedenke aber das jeder PC Freak mindestens 2-3 Accounts hat. 

Und von Quallität will ich schonmal gar nicht reden. Ich kenne ja den Vac² SChutz der einen Bannt wenn man ein Trojaner auf dem PC hat
Außerdem was nennst du Pro-Gamer?! 

Du meinst doch nicht etwa diese komsichen Leute die mit ihrer 200€ Maus Counter Strike Spielen oder?!


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

"Man bedenke aber das jeder PC Freak mindestens 2-3 Accounts hat."

In welcher Welt lebst du denn?

"Ich kenne ja den Vac² SChutz der einen Bannt wenn man ein Trojaner auf dem PC hat"

Dann hör auf zu cheaten und halte dein System sauber!

Aber hauptsache mal mit deinem verseuchten System beschwert wenn Steam nicht gescheit läuft, was eindeutig an deinem System liegt, wie von uns schon vermutet.



orca26 schrieb:


> Die Profi Ego Shooter sind auch im PS3 und Xbox Lager vorhanden.Jene spielen mit Gamepad Ego Shooter.Wat sachste nun?
> 
> Und deine Signatur ist lächerlich.




Das sind aber keine richtigen (ESL)-Pros. 

Die spielen mit Gamepad weils für die Konsolen nix anderes gibt.

PC-Spieler haben aber die *Wahl *und da spielen die Pros *alle *die Spielen Ego-Shooter mit der Maus, ist ja auch selbstverständlich, nur so lässt sich ein (MP)-Ego-Shooter gescheit zocken.

Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, informier dich mal bei der ESL.


"    Deine Politische Meinung interessiert mich nicht!"

Dass dich Politik nicht die Bohne interessiert hab ich mir schon gedacht...

als moderner Mensch sollte man sich dafür aber interessieren.


----------



## Shooter (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Man bedenke aber das jeder PC Freak mindestens 2-3 Accounts hat."
> 
> In welcher Welt lebst du denn?
> 
> ...


 

Wenn du besser Lesen könntest dann müsste ich jetzt nicht Schreiben dass ich mich nicht für *deine* dumme Politische Meinung interessiere! 
Heißt das also direkt das ich mich völlig von der Politik abwende?! Nur  weil ich deine Dumme Meinung über die CDU nicht teile ?! 

So und nun nochmal zu Steam..... es gibt keinen Grund einen Käufer zu Bannen nur weil ein Virus auf der Festplatte rum lauert. 
Solange dieses Virus mein gekauftes Spiel in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt sollte Steam es einen Scheiss Dreck angehen was ich auf meinen Personal Computer drauf habe.

Außerdem ist eine eine Frechheit ein 60€ Game für den Multiplayermodus zu bannen und man nichtmal einen Grund dafür bekommt. 
Nein natürlich, ich habe gecheatet, klar sicher doch!"  

Hauptsache die ganzen Kiddy´s in Css, MW2 können Cheaten ohne gebannt zu werden


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nur  weil ich deine Dumme Meinung über die CDU nicht teile ?!


 
Das ist keine "Dumme Meinung" sondern sind Fakten, lies mal Zeitung oder so.

Ich verrat dir jetzt mal ein Geheimnis, aber bloß niemandem weitersagen:

Wenn man zu unrecht von Steam gebannt wurde, kann man sich anderen Support wenden und wird wieder freigeschaltet.

Hätte gereicht wenn denen gesagt hättest wie dein Virus heißt, dann hätten sie es reproduzieren gekönnt.

Aber hauptsache mal pauschal über Steam geschimpft.

Jetzt wissen wir auch woher deine Abneigung gegenüber Steam hier im Thread herkommt.


----------



## Shooter (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Das ist keine "Dumme Meinung" sondern sind Fakten, lies mal Zeitung oder so.
> 
> Ich verrat dir jetzt mal ein Geheimnis, aber bloß niemandem weitersagen:
> 
> ...


 
Nein die kommt sogar noch von vielen mehr! 

Ich habe über 3 Jahre Steam genutzt und habe nun endgültig die Schnauze voll von so einem Rotz! 
Jedes mal kurz vor 0 Uhr war Steam erstmal für 20min Down, dabei hieße es man arbeitete an verbesserten Steam Server 

Zum Release, egal bei welchem Game ging erstmal überhaupt gar nichts mehr! Von überlasteten Servern  ganz zu schweigen. 
Danach wäre da noch der wirklich schlechteste Cheat Schutz aller Zeiten.... siehe Battlefield läuft ohne Vac ! 

Ich könnt noch vieeeles erzählen, doch dazu habe ich keine Lust da du ja sowiso alles dementierst und mich als unwissender Lügner bezeichnen wirst


----------



## we3dm4n (16. März 2011)

Steam entbannt nach eigener Aussage KEINE Accounts. Dies ist nach ihnen nicht mehr möglich.

Wobei wir bei einem weiteren Thema sind: Steamaccount hacking - das Internet ist voll von Betroffenen und gleichermaßen von Anleitung, wie man selber zum Täter wird. Ist mir bei Xbox Live nicht bekannt, gleiches gilt für PSN.

@Mehmet
Du merkst noch nicht mal, dass dich hier keiner mehr ernst nimmt oder?

Wenn du hier wieder ernst genommen werden möchtest solltest du deine Aussagen auch mal belegen. Laberst was von einem 3D HD Beamer, wenn man dann nach dem Modell fragt weichst du aus - sowas würde keiner machen der so ein Teil wirklich besitzt und auch regelmäßig nutzt 

Ich schließe die Konsole nur manchmal an den Beamer an, zb. wenn wir eine Lan Party mit unseren Konsolen machen, da so 4 Leute viel besser an einer Box spielen können, schließlich spielt es sich mit so ca. 1m Diagonale recht ordentlich und das gilt dann für jeden der 4 Spieler an einer Box.


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

"Jedes mal kurz vor 0 Uhr war Steam erstmal für 20min Down"

Dann säuber dein System endlich von den Viren von den du berichtest!

Ich und viele andere haben nichtmal ansatzweise solche Probleme!


"Wenn du hier wieder ernst genommen werden möchtest solltest du deine Aussagen auch mal belegen."


Das gilt erstrecht für dich, ich poste oft Quellen und Links.


http://www.google.de/search?q=psn+a...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


Das Internet ist voll von Leuten mit Problemen mit dem Sony Store!


----------



## Shooter (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Jedes mal kurz vor 0 Uhr war Steam erstmal für 20min Down"
> 
> Dann säuber dein System endlich von den Viren von den du berichtest!
> 
> Ich und viele andere haben nichtmal ansatzweise solche Probleme!


 
Das bezweifle ich aber ganz stark! 

Mein System ist Sauber und wird von Kaspersky Pure 2011 auf Trapp gehalten


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Junge, willst du uns hier erzählen dass Steam immer um kurz vor 12 down ist?

Um die Zeit zocke ich und viele viele User des Forums sicher auch, keiner hat solche Probleme außer du, also heul dich woanders aus oder mach nen extre Thread auf.

Bei einem Freund ist das playstation network am tag auch mindestens eine stunde offline, also hier gibts auch lauter probleme!

http://www.google.de/search?q=plays...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Shooter (16. März 2011)

Der einzigste Junge bist du! 

Was interessiert mich eigendlich dieses Playstation Network? 
Jeder weiß das es mieserabel ist, daher auch kostenlos 

Google


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Steam entbannt nach eigener Aussage KEINE Accounts. Dies ist nach ihnen nicht mehr möglich.


 
Auch hier gilt wieder, erst informieren, dann nachdenken, und dann erst posten!

Mal wieder grottenfalsch.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. März 2011)

*@Shooter und MehmetB*

An dieser Stelle nochmal die letzte Warnung hier im Thread sich zurück zu halten. Das Punktekonto füllt sich sonst schneller, als ihr denkt. Das muss nicht sein.

B2T


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich FullHD-3D-Beamer im 4 stelligen Eurobereich? 

Mit PSN hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme, kann aber auch keinen Vergleich zu Xbox-Live machen, da ich keine habe. 
Allerdings höre ich hier zum ersten mal, dass sich wer darüber beschwert, was ich von Steam nicht behaupten kann. 

Da höre ich hier zum ersten mal, dass es gelobt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Ich kenne nur den von LG und der kostet 12 Riesen.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. März 2011)

Ich zocke offline Games auf der Xbox, Spiele die für mich interessant zum Onlinezocken sind werden auf'm PC gekauft. Steam ist meiner Meinung nach ein Segen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur den von LG und der kostet 12 Riesen.


Für manche PC-Freaks ist das doch ein Schnäppchen. 

@MehmetB
Wieso schreibst du deine Rechnerdaten nicht in dein Profil, oder gibst sie hier einfach an?

Jetzt kommt sicher ein "weil euch das nichts angeht", aber wenn du den PC in höchsten Tönen lobst, wirst du doch hoffentlich auch angeben können, was du zu Hause stehen hast, sonst wirkt es einfach nur unglaubwürdig.


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Es ist aber so, mein Rechner geht dich nichts an, ich muss nicht alles was ich habe öffentlich posten.

"sonst wirkt es einfach nur unglaubwürdig."


Was? Ich poste im Gegensatz zu dir oft Quellen und Links mit, außerdem bestätigen mich die anderen User, also fang hier nicht an was von "unglaubwürdig" zu reden.





ChaoZ schrieb:


> Steam ist meiner Meinung nach ein Segen.




Natürlich ist Steam ein Segen, da gibts garkeine Diskussion.
Ich sehe in Steam auch langfristig die Zukunft fürs PC-Gaming.

Die einzigen die das nicht wahrhaben wollen, sind die Konsoleros, weil sie von ihrem überteuerten, lieblosen und schlecht kopierten "play station network" so gefrustet sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Steam ein Segen, da gibts garkeine Diskussion.
> 
> Die einzigen die das nicht wahrhaben wollen, sind die Konsoleros, weil sie von ihrem überteuerten und lieblosen "play station network" so gefrustet sind


 
Wieso gibts dann immer wieder Probleme mit Steam, wie jetzt bei Homefront?


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Weil Steam extrem beliebt ist, und einem run von Millionen von Leuten zu genau einer Uhrzeit ist nunmal kein System gewachsen.

Muss man sich halt mal 24 Stunden gedulden, wird man doch noch hinbekommen, oder?

Homefront ist eh nur ein Mittelklassespiel, also alles halb so wild, hauptsache die wirklich guten Games laufen bei Release sofort.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Weil Steam extrem beliebt ist, und einem run von Millionen von Leuten zu genau einer Uhrzeit ist nunmal kein System gewachsen.



Dann müssen sie das System so ausbauen, dass es immer läuft, egal, wie viele gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen.
Wenn ich bei Google nach einem Begriff suche, dann bekomme ich in weniger als einer Sekunde die Antworten, völlig egal, wie viele gleichzeitig noch ebenfalls etwas über Google suchen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Muss man sich halt mal 24 Stunden gedulden, wird man doch noch hinbekommen, oder?



Nö, wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann kann ich erwarten, muss ich erwarten, dass ich es sofort nutzen kann.
Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, dann willst du doch auch nicht noch ein paar Tage warten, ehe du es aus der Garage fahren kannst, oder?


----------



## Hübie (16. März 2011)

Eben noch über die Ausfälle von PSN herziehen und nun Steamausfälle durch akzeptanz abdecken... Also von dem was du schreibst glaube ich ein Drittel, lieber Mehmet.
3D-Beamer&FullHD. Mein Volvo hat einen Ferrari-Motor. Sorry aber DAS glaubt man wirklich nur wenn mans sieht 

LG Hübie


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Ihr seit realitätsfremd.

Wo schrieb ich bitte dass ich einen FullHD 3D-Beamer habe?

Das hat einer von euch erfunden, wie fast alles, und seitdem zieht es sich durch den Thread hindurch.

Wieder ein Beweis mehr der gegen euch spricht, die Beweislage ist mittlerweile erdrückend gegen euch, 
wir haben euch demaskiert.


"Dann müssen sie das System so ausbauen, dass es immer läuft, egal, wie viele gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen."

Müssen tun die garnichts.



"Nö, wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann kann ich erwarten, muss ich erwarten, dass ich es sofort nutzen kann.
Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, dann willst du doch auch nicht noch ein paar Tage warten"


Wenn man ein Auto kauft muss man ein paar Monate warten bis man es hat.



"Eben noch über die Ausfälle von PSN herziehen"

Naja, wenn man bedenkt dass Steam kostenlos ist und das PSN Plus GELD kostet, welches man braucht um auf halbwegs Steam-Niveau zu sein, dann kann man da schon unterscheiden!

" Mein Volvo hat einen Ferrari-Motor"

Stell mal Bilder online, sonst kann ich dir das nur schwer glauben.

Einen Ferrari Motor in einen Volvo zu setzen, das wäre mehr als sinnlos.

Und wenn du es nur erfunden hast dann wäre es Spam und die Moderatoren werden es ahnden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Auto kauft muss man ein paar Monate warten bis man es hat.


 
Dann solltest du dringend mal den Händler wechseln, wenn ich hingehe und ein Auto kaufen will, kann ich es gleich mitnehmen, er hat ja genug.


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Ja, die alten gebrauchten vielleicht, aber kein neues, wo ich mir de Features zusammenstelle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Läuft dein Beamer auf 1080P, oder 720P? "
> 
> Klar, was denkst du denn?
> 
> Ich muss nicht an einem alten Röhrenmonitor spielen


Bei so einer Antwort muß man davon ausgehen, dass du einen FullHD-3D-Beamer hast. 
Du hättest die Frage auch ordentlich beantworten können, denn so schwierig war sie ja auch wieder nicht. 
Außerdem ist alles unterhalb von FullHD Konsolenbereich. 

Du kannst auch nicht den PC als überlegen hinstellen, wenn du nicht sagen willst, welch überlegenes Gerät du zu Hause hast. 

Ich muß Shooter auf der PS3 auch nicht zwangsläufig mit Pad spielen. 

PS: Wieso sprichst du des öfteren im Plural?
Du bist hier ziemlich alleine. 

PPS: Und das in einem PC-Forum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Tja, aber es gibt nur ein Steam, das ist fertig, da kannst du dir nichts zusammenstellen.


----------



## omega™ (16. März 2011)

Doch die Gamelist

Psst: Das wird sein Argument sein


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Bei so einer Antwort muß man davon ausgehen, dass du einen FullHD-3D-Beamer hast.
> Du hättest die Frage auch ordentlich beantworten können, denn so schwierig war sie ja auch wieder nicht.
> Außerdem ist alles unterhalb von FullHD Konsolenbereich.
> 
> ...


 

Nein, les doch mal was ich geschrieben habe.

Außerdem: Das tut hier überhaupt nichts zur Sache, ich hab ja auch nicht näher nachgefragt was für eine Auflösung etc. dein Röhrenmonitor hat, das ist jedem sein Bier.

"Außerdem ist alles unterhalb von FullHD Konsolenbereich. "

Ja und, wo ist das Problem, wieso erwähnst du das?
Von der Auflösung vielleicht, aber lange nicht von der Bildqualität her geschweige denn der Grafik.

"Du kannst auch nicht den PC als überlegen hinstellen, wenn du nicht sagen willst, welch überlegenes Gerät du zu Hause hast. "

Klar kann ich das, weil es ein Fakt ist, Quellen habe ich genug gepostet (z.B. die Crysis 2 Sache), musst sie halt auch mal lesen. Aber du ignorierst sie absichtlich und postet deshalb auch 34 Seiten später immernoch den gleichen Käse. Was ich zu Hause habe ist hierfür völlig irrelevant.

Ich kann auch sagen eine Handgranate kann tödlich sein, ohne dass ich eine zu Hause habe oder es ausprobiert habe, es ist einfach ein allgemein anerkannter Fakt.

"Ich muß Shooter auf der PS3 auch nicht zwangsläufig mit Pad spielen."

Mit Lenkrad? Viel Spaß.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

Nö, mit Maus.


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Dann will ich ein Video davon sehen, ansonsten ist das wieder mal nur heiße Luft von dir.

Oder erklär uns doch mal, wieso in der ESL nach wie vor an den (überlegeneren) PCs gespielt wird, wenn du doch der Meinung bist, die Konsole könne hier mithalten.

Die Fakten sehen hier ganz klar anders aus.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5-_Dbjihio

Wo sind jetzt hier die Konsoleros mit der Maus dran?

Also ich seh keine.

Aber jetzt kommst du bestimmt gleich wieder die Konsolen sind mit den PC-Gehäusen getarnt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

Kannst ja selber suchen, aber es funktioniert. 

Bei ESL zocken sie eh fast immer das Gleiche, weil auf dem PC kaum was weltbewegendes raus kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja und, wo ist das Problem, wieso erwähnst du das?
> Von der Auflösung vielleicht, aber lange nicht von der Bildqualität her geschweige denn der Grafik.


 
Wenn du mit einer Konsole auf einem 160cm Fernseher spielst, dann sieht das Bild genauso aus, als wenn du den PC daran anschließt.


----------



## Sibig (16. März 2011)

1. Steam hat Ausfälle.Diese kommen aber höchstens einmal im Monat Und ist nicht weiter tragisch .

2. Jeder PCler, der Steam besitzt hat bestimmt durchschnittlich 2 Steamaccs. Entweder durch die Erstellung eines neuen Accs weil man sich ein anderes Steamgame erworben hat oder wegen der unnormal hohen Cheater in Steam  

3. Steam entbant NIEMANDEN .Wäre auch viel zu anstrengend und VAC2 macht keine Fehler .

4. Bei Games kommt es nicht nur auf die Grafik an . Guckt euch CS an oder einige Rollenspiele . Die sind mit der Grafik auf einem Niveau von 1999 oder 2005 und haben trotzdem immer noch Millionen Fans

5. Man kann von niemandem den Steam Acc gehackt kriegen, solange man nicht selber etwas tut was zum Verlust des Accountes führt .

Man kann nicht einfach sagen PSN ist ******* weil man einen PC hat oder umgekehrt .


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

Ach ja, der Grund weswegen bei der ESL keine Konolen dabei sind ist der, dass die bei CSL dabei sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> 5. Man kann von niemandem den Steam Acc gehackt kriegen, solange man nicht selber etwas tut was zum Verlust des Accountes führt .



Das sagt sich jeder, der eine EC Karte hat und dann feststellt, dass sein Konto geplündert wurde.


----------



## Hübie (17. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> " Mein Volvo hat einen Ferrari-Motor"
> 
> Stell mal Bilder online, sonst kann ich dir das nur schwer glauben.
> 
> ...



Oh das erkennst du? Vllt. erkennst du dann gewisse parallelen zu deinen Beiträgen. Lass das mit dem Spam auch meine Sorge sein.

Ich finde es beinahe unglaublich wie resistent jemand sich geben kann. Mittlerweile wäre es ja auch schon demütigend wenn du Zugeständnisse bzgl. der Vorteile von Enternaimentsystemen wie der PS3 machen würdest. Quasi schon schachmatt...

Du kommst mit Fakten, das ist richtig. Jedoch nimmst du nur jene wahr welche in deine Welt passen um deine Weltanschauung zu bestätigen.

LG Hübie


----------



## Baer.nap (17. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sagt sich jeder, der eine EC Karte hat und dann feststellt, dass sein Konto geplündert wurde.


 
sagte mein beim authenticator für wow auch 
und was ist passiert es hat zwei in der gilde erwischt


----------



## MehmetB (17. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Du kommst mit Fakten, das ist richtig. Jedoch nimmst du nur jene wahr welche in deine Welt passen um deine Weltanschauung zu bestätigen.


 
Natürlich, jetzt poste du halt auch mal welche, wir warten!


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Wieso schreibst du schon wieder im Plural?
Du bist nach wie vor so gut wie alleine. 

Das Lustige ist ja, dass ich ohne iPhone und iPad gar keinen PC bräuchte. 
Mein Bruder hat seinen Uralt-PC auch nur, weil er damit Fotos bearbeitet und wenn er, so wie ich keine machen würde, bräuchte er auch keinen. 

Surfen kann man auch auf der Konsole, also ist das ein überdeutlicher Kostenvorteil für die Konsolen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Surfen kann man auch auf der Konsole, also ist das ein überdeutlicher Kostenvorteil für die Konsolen.


 
Wenn ich nicht irre, kann man dafür Maus und Tastatur anschließen, richtig?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Ja, kann man, sonst würde ich es auch nicht machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Wie ist denn die Bildqualität am Fernseher?
Sind die Webseiten gut lesbar?
Flash Animationen funktionieren? (im Gegensatz zum Apple Kram )


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe schon so lange kein Flash mehr gesehen. 

Die Bildqualität ist die Selbe, wie wenn ich einen PC an den TV anschließe, also etwas näher muß man sich schon hin setzen, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Ja, OK, das liegt aber dann am Fernseher, der ist halt deutlich grobrastiger als ein PC Monitor, dafür kann die Konsole nichts.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Ich hatte mal zwei Jahre lang nen OfficePC am TV hängen und nen Unterschied zur PS3 merkte ich nicht. 
Also ist man nicht zwingend auf den PC angewiesen.


----------



## Primer (17. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Surfen kann man auch auf der Konsole, also ist das ein überdeutlicher Kostenvorteil für die Konsolen.


 
Sry, aber wieder so ein Post. Alle hier kritisieren MehmetB, das zum teil auch vollkommen zurecht. Auf der anderen Seite sind hier aber auch sehr viele "Realitätsferne" und "Lernresistente" Poster unterwegs.

Was ich genau meine ist das obige Zitat....also ich habe mal probiert mit der PS3 zu "surfen", es ist einfach nur ein Graus mit Controller, der Funktionsumfang liegt weit hinter dem eines Firefoxes, aktuelle Plugins sucht man vergebens und dann hängt sich das System auch ständig auf.
Zumindest der PS3 Browser ist im Gegensatz zu einem PC/MAC Browser eine regelrechter Krüppel. Wer damit täglich surfen will tut mir ernsthaft Leid. Genauso verhält sich das mit dem Organisieren der Musik-Bibliothek...nichts im vergeblich zu iTunes. Beim Videoplayer fehlen einige (für mich) wichtige Codec und auch funktioniert bei MP4 öfter mal der Ton nicht.
Einzig als guter BR-Disc-Player ist die PS3 neben dem Spielen zu gebrauchen, Linux wurde ja gestrichen. Diese ganzen Pseudofunktionen zumindest von der PS3 gibts in deutlich besserer Form auf PC/MAC.
Zumal es hier ja Primär um Spiele geht, bleibt also besser bei dem Thema. Wie gesagt ist die PS3 in solchen belangen sicher kein alternative.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, kann man dafür Maus und Tastatur anschließen, richtig?


 


Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, kann man, sonst würde ich es auch nicht machen.


Dass es mit Pad beschissen funktioniert, habe ich ja damit zugegeben, außerdem war es zum Teil auch ironisch gemeint, da hier manche immer mit sehr seltsamen Fakten daher kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Was ich genau meine ist das obige Zitat....also ich habe mal probiert mit der PS3 zu "surfen", es ist einfach nur ein Graus mit Controller, der Funktionsumfang liegt weit hinter dem eines Firefoxes, aktuelle Plugins sucht man vergebens und dann hängt sich das System auch ständig auf.


 
Wenn man Maus und Tastatur dafür anschließen kann, dann hat man den gewünschten Komfort. Ob und in welcher Form der Browser schlecht ist und z.B. fehlende Plug Ins hat, die bedarf finden, kann ich halt nicht beurteilen, ich hab keine PS3, ich brauche auch keine PS3, da ich ein PC Spieler bin, und auch immer bleibe (sofern aus den PC Games nicht noch grottigere Konsolenportierungen werden ), aber nicht weil ich die Grafik so sensationell finde, ich sehe zum Teil absolut keinen Unterschied von Xbox Grafik zu PC Grafik, gerade eben bei den Standard Konsolenportierungen, wie Modern Warfare 2 und Co. Gerade hier macht sich der große Fernseher bezahlt. Das Bild ist so riesig, da merkt man nicht, dass man keine Kantenglättung hat und die "Matschigkeit" der Texturen fällt auch nicht ins Gewicht, weil der Fernseher nun mal qualitativ begrenzt ist.
1920x1080 Pixel auf 120cm Diagonale verteilen ist halt nicht so fein, als wenn man die gleiche Auflösung auf 50cm verteilt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

> da ich ein PC Spieler bin, und auch immer bleibe


Das trifft auf so ziemlich jeden hier zu, aber das ist halt kein Grund dafür, dass manche hier Konsolen nur schlecht reden.
Man sollte sich schon mal langsam mit ihnen anfreunden, da sie mit der Zeit den PC ablösen werden.

Langfristig ist aber sogar das egal, da irgendwann alles über Streaming laufen wird und dann haben alle die selbe Grafik.


----------



## x-up (17. März 2011)

Stimmt, beides hat seine Daseinsberechtugung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das trifft auf so ziemlich jeden hier zu, aber das ist halt kein Grund dafür, dass manche hier Konsolen nur schlecht reden.



Der Markt für den PC wird halt immer kleiner, in Japan agieren die Konsolen, in den USA weiß keiner mehr, wie er einen neuen Grafikkartentreiber auf den PC kriegt, einzig Europa wehrt sich noch gegen die Konsolenübermacht, aber das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, die PCler werden älter, sehe ich an meinem Umfeld. Die Kids wollen keine schwere Kiste mehr haben, die vollen Table PCs oder Notebooks und zum Spielen dann eine Konsole, weil reicht, leben eh alle nur noch bei Facebook. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Man sollte sich schon mal langsam mit ihnen anfreunden, da sie mit der Zeit den PC ablösen werden.



Jep, in einigen Jahren ist der PC nur noch eine Sache, die man im Büro auf der Arbeit vorfindet, aber dann nicht mehr der Kasten, sondern nur noch ein Table, der Rest ist im Internet.



Fadi schrieb:


> Langfristig ist aber sogar das egal, da irgendwann alles über Streaming laufen wird und dann haben alle die selbe Grafik.



Sofern die Grafik dann besser ist als jetzt, solls mir Recht sein. 
Hab seit einiger Zeit eine DX11 Karte und hab mir die schöne Tech Demo von Nvidia bezüglich DX11 angeguckt. Aber in einem Game hab ich das noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## sp01 (17. März 2011)

Da wir sowiso schon leicht OT sind kann ich auch das noch posten. Da es Faktisch kein reinen PC Spile mehr gibt ist die Grafik meist so wie so an die Konsole angepasst.
Inzwischen könnte ich mir vorrstellen das ein Konsole ein guter ersatz für nur Zocker ist, wer noch etwas anderes tun möchte (zB Moden) ist mit nem PC klar besser dran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Das ist klar, bei Anwendungen ist der PC ungeschlagen, ist auch logisch, denn es ist ja eine _Spiele _Konsole und keine Anwender Konsole.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Ich mach mir höchstens darüber Sorgen, was bei AppleTV raus kommen soll, wenn Leute anfangen darauf die billigen Handygames zu zocken.

Der Casualmarkt hat schon zu große Auswüchse angenommen und wenn das noch gesteigert wird, wirds eng mit den guten Games.
Sieht man ja schön bei der Wii und dem DS, da gibts zwar wirklich gute Spiele dafür, aber die gehen in der Masse schon fast unter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Bei der Wii ist die Grafik auch völlig nebensächlich, es geht alleine um den Spielspaß.
Mein Bruder hat sich auch letzte Weihnachten eine Wii für sich und seine Familie gekauft.


----------



## TheMiz (17. März 2011)

Spielspaß ist wichtig, dazu muss es aber natürlich auch die Spiele geben, die einem persönlich ansprechen und eben auch viel Spaß machen.
Auf der Wii gibt es bis auf max. 5 Games keine die mich ansprechen. Am PC natürlich wesentlich mehr, aber das sind hauptsächlich Multititel die ich auch auf meiner PS3 zocken kann. Und am PC würden mir z.B. MGS4, Uncharted, GT5, Killzone, SOCOM, Resistance usw. fehlen. Da nützt mir die beste Technik der Welt nichts wenn mich die Spiele nicht ansprechen. Und gerade der technische Vorsprung ist ja immer das Hauptargument von vielen eingefleischten PC-Fanboys. Letztes Jahr waren meine schönsten Spieleerlebnisse Heavy Rain und Red Dead Redemption. Die Szenen aus diesen Spielen hab ich heute noch regelmäßig im Kopf und erinnere mich zurück wie geil die waren als ich sie das erste mal sah. Von einem PC-exklusiven Spiel fallen mir keine solche WTF!?-Momente ein. Crysis 1 (2007) hat heute noch Referenz-Grafik aber nach dem ersten Durchspielen war weder ein WOW!-Effekt da noch hatte man das Gefühl durch die bessere Grafik nun auch ein besseres Spiel zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Tja, Red Dead Redemption ist mal wieder der typsiche Take 2/Rockstar Titel, der erst ein Jahr später aufm PC kommt, wie bei GTA auch, sowas nervt dann schon. Mein Kumpel hat das Game mit seiner Xbox auch schon lange durchgespielt, während die PCler mal wieder rumstehen und warten.


----------



## frido007 (17. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Red Dead Redemption ist mal wieder der typsiche Take 2/Rockstar Titel, der erst ein Jahr später aufm PC kommt, wie bei GTA auch, sowas nervt dann schon.


 
Und technisch gesehen wirds meistens leider nicht sehr gut auf dem PC optimiert. Merkt man ja immer gleich an der Steuerung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2011)

Ach, das hatten wir doch alles schon. 

Zum Komfort: Klar muss man Spiele auf dem PC erst installieren und konfigurieren. Aber das muss man auf Konsole teilweise auch. Patches und Installationszwang gibts auch auf Konsole. Und wenn man ein Spiel nicht install. sind die Ladezeiten oft schlechter, was die Install. fast schon obligatorisch macht. Diese Umständlichkeit ist aber nur die Schattenseite diverser Vorteile. Ich kann meinen PC aufrüsten und so meine Framerate im gewissen Rahmen selbst bestimmen, ich muss keine 30 FPS Sperre hinnehmen und ich muss keinen Grieseleffekt, keinen Bloom und kein DoF hinnehmen (alles abschaltbar). Ich kann meinen Blickwinkel auf dem Monitor selbst bestimmt (FoV). Auf Konsole muss man halt alles so nehmen wie mans kriegt, aber auf dem PC kann man das Spiel im Rahmen seinem eigenen Geschmack anpassen. Das gilt natürlich auch im grösseren für Mods. 

Zum PC am FULL-HD TV: Da hab ich nie Bildprobleme gehabt. Die TV's der letzten Jahre haben alle einen PC Modus und sind darauf ausgelegt. Ausserdem kann man bei älteren TV's immernoch über Grafikkartenkonfiguration das Bild anpassen. 

Zu AAA-Titeln: Wie gesagt sind AAA-Titel nicht notwendigerweise gute Titel. CoD ist auch ein AAA-Titel und den kannste mir schnenken. The Witcher ist z.B. kein AAA-Titel und besser als die meisten AAA-Titel. AAA bedeutet nur schweineteuer in der Produktion und sehr mainstreamtauglich.

Zu Exklusivtitel: Wie gesagt hat der PC allerhand gute Exklusivtitel (und gottseidank nicht nur Actionspiele wie auf Konsole). Und wie oft geht die PS3 bei Multiplattformspielen leer aus?  Letztes Jahr kamen Splinter Cell: Conviction, Mass Effect 2 und Metro 2033 z.B. nur für PC und Xbox360. Mass Effect 2 schafft es erst ein Jahr später auf die PS3. 

Zum Thema Konsole löst den PC ab: zig Millionen Spieler wollen keine RTS und Shooter mitm Pad spielen und finden das Spielfeeling am PC besser. Wie soll ne Konsole den PC ablösen wenn sie ihn nicht ersetzen kann?! Das PC-onlys keine Konsolen haben hat einen Grund.  

Zum Thema Maus und Tastatur an der Konsole: M&T sind nur optimal am Schreibtisch. Man kann also gleich einen PC kaufen wenn man auf M&T zurückgreifen will/muss. Zumal diese Konsolenmäuse die Bewegungen des Sticks nur emulieren (nur annähernd ein PC-Maus Ersatz) und ne fragwürdige Verarbeitung haben. Der Sensor ist auch sehr dubios.


----------



## Shooter (17. März 2011)

Hast recht. 

In Deutschland werden die PC Freaks immer bei ihren Gaming PC bleiben.
Aber normale Menschen die wenig Zeit im Leben haben werden 100% lieber zur Konsole greifen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2011)

PC-Gamer gibts überall auf der Welt. Deutschland , Südkorea und Russland z.B. sind halt nur Länder in denen der PC als Spieleplattform eindeutig dominiert. Letztendlich zählen die Spieler weltweit und da gibts viele, viele Millionen. Und auch Gelegenheitsspieler haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche und Geschmäcker.

Na ja, egal, ich schau die Tage nochmal rein. Cya


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. März 2011)

Passend zum Topic:

*WTF-Kolumne: Mein Test von Crysis 2 oder Ihr habt mein Spiel "verkonsolisiert"*


----------



## widder0815 (17. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Hast recht.
> 
> In Deutschland werden die PC Freaks immer bei ihren Gaming PC bleiben.


 
Jaja Pc Gamer sind alles Freaks ... haben es verstanden , Pc Freaks sind die Bösen und Konsolen Player die Guten 

Ich habe schon mal gepostet --> es gibt keine Game Genres die man am Pc nicht min. genau so gut  Zocken kann wie an Ps3 x-box ( Pad gibt es für Pc und Beamer und 40" LCD auch) !!!

Im umgedrehten , geht das aber NICHT auf der Konsole ...Epische Strategie Games etz. Fallen weg , und alleine durch diesen Punkt ist der Pc den Besagten Konsolen ÜBERLEGEN ... weil er alles das kann was mit PS3 und Box geht ... diese aber nicht alles Können  (Game technisch) was am Pc geht .
Ist eine Ganz einfache Rechnung .


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2011)

Meine Antwort 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-73.html#post2752172


----------



## Shooter (17. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Im umgedrehten , geht das aber NICHT auf der Konsole ...Epische Strategie Games etz. Fallen weg , und alleine mit diesem Punkt ist der Pc den Besagten Konsolen ÜBERLEGEN ... weil er alles das kann was mit PS3 und Box geht ... diese aber nicht alles Können  (Game technisch) was am Pc geht .
> Ist eine Ganz einfache Rechnung .


 
Gut, in den Punkt hast du vollkommen Recht! 

Nur warte wenn die neue Konsolengeneration erschienen ist, dann fällt der Punkt auch weg. 
Der einzigste Grund warum wenig bis gar keine Strategie Spiele für Konsole erscheinen, ist die mangelnde Hardware. 
Aber wie gesagt, wird sich ja bald alles ändern.


----------



## ReaCT (17. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Gut, in den Punkt hast du vollkommen Recht!
> 
> Nur warte wenn die neue Konsolengeneration erschienen ist, dann fällt der Punkt auch weg.
> Der einzigste Grund warum wenig bis gar keine Strategie Spiele für Konsole erscheinen, ist die mangelnde Hardware.
> Aber wie gesagt, wird sich ja bald alles ändern.


 
Liegt das nicht einfach daran, dass man mit einem Pad keine Strategietitel (gut) bedienen kann?


----------



## Shooter (17. März 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Liegt das nicht einfach daran, dass man mit einem Pad keine Strategietitel (gut) bedienen kann?


 
Ansichtssache. 

Ein PC´ler würde natürlich sagen ja daran liegt es. 
Es ist dem aber nicht so.... einfach alles ne Übungssache.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. März 2011)

Wenn ich übe, dann kann meine Auto auch mit den Füßen lenken, dabei mit den Händen Gabs geben und mit den Zähnen ein Teleskop halten durch welches ich sehe wo ich hin fahre. Wirklich sinnvoll ist's trotzdem nicht


----------



## Shooter (17. März 2011)

Naja mir egal


----------



## ChaoZ (17. März 2011)

Naja wenn ich nur grad ein PES11 mit M&T vorstelle wird mir schlecht.


----------



## we3dm4n (17. März 2011)

Die Aussage, dass es kein - also überhaupt kein - episches Strategiespiel für Konsolen gibt und dieses auch, falls vorhanden mit dem Pad nicht gut zu steuern ist, ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH!

Was ist bitte mit Halo Wars? - Es gibt keine epischere Reihe als Halo und das Strategiespiel ist perfekt umgesetzt. Man kann alles mit dem Pad problemlos steuern, Schnellzugriffe sind auch vorhanden. Einfach ein super Strategiespiel für die 360. Wenn ich mich da noch an C&C auf der N64 erinnere ...ein Grauss 


Also bitte etwas vorsichtiger mit Aussagen sein, gerade wenn man sich in einem Bereich nicht richtig auskennt. Umso peinlicher sollte es für PCGH sein, wenn sich hier so ein Mitglied äußerst. Tolle Diskussionsplattform.


----------



## $ mcchurch $ (17. März 2011)

Ganz klar Pc, da man mit dem Pc mehr freiheit hat und nicht immer Disc wechseln muss um ein anderes Game zu zocken.!!!


Ganz klar PC !!!!!!!!!!!!! 


mfg
@mcchurch


----------



## MehmetB (17. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn ich übe, dann kann meine Auto auch mit den Füßen lenken, dabei mit den Händen Gabs geben und mit den Zähnen ein Teleskop halten durch welches ich sehe wo ich hin fahre. Wirklich sinnvoll ist's trotzdem nicht


 
Danke, genau hier liegt das Problem von "Fadi" und den paar anderen begraben. er will uns weiss machen dass man mit einem Gamepad MINDESTENS so gut Multiplayer FPS-Shooter zocken kann wie an Tastatur und Maus, dass über die Konsole surfen ja viel angenehmer ist als am PC, und überhaupt... 

Einfach total realitätsfremd.

Und wenn du nach wie vor denkst ich bin mit meiner Meinung in der Unterzahl, dann lies mal den Thread, hab ich dir übrigens schon sehr oft empfohlen, da dein ganzer Spam schon öfters hier durchgekaut wurde.

"Das Lustige ist ja, dass ich ohne iPhone und iPad gar keinen PC bräuchte. "

Wie lustig, ich lach mich kaputt. Ich sag dir jetzt ein Geheimnis, ich brauch auch keine Konsole, hab nämlich was viel besseres!

Marc, könntest du mal bitte nachschauen ob "Fadi" das Forum hier wirklich per Konsole besucht, wie er ja groß herumposaunt, oder ob nicht doch "Windows XX - Firefox 3.6" dort steht, ich wette 20€ dass er es nicht über die Konsole besucht.


Den Crysis 2 Artikel finde ich übrigens sehr gut, hiervon mein Lob, die Wahrheit sollte man nämlich nach wie vor aussprechen, und bei Crysis 2 gibts hier halt einige sehr berechtigte Kritikpunkte. Aus dem Artikel geht auch gut hervor dass die lahmen Konsolen das Spiel gebremst haben, einige Spezialisten hier sind ja die ganze Zeit anderer Meinung


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass es kein - also überhaupt kein - episches Strategiespiel für Konsolen gibt und dieses auch, falls vorhanden mit dem Pad nicht gut zu steuern ist, ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH!
> 
> Was ist bitte mit Halo Wars? - Es gibt keine epischere Reihe als Halo und das Strategiespiel ist perfekt umgesetzt. Man kann alles mit dem Pad problemlos steuern, Schnellzugriffe sind auch vorhanden. Einfach ein super Strategiespiel für die 360. Wenn ich mich da noch an C&C auf der N64 erinnere ...ein Grauss
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn an Halo so episch? 
Die Spieldauer sicher nicht und das ist für mich eines der Hauptkriterien für ein episches Spiel.
Wieviele Strategiespiele gibt es denn für Konsole? 1 oder 2 oder gar 3?


----------



## MehmetB (17. März 2011)

Keine richtigen, da Maus und Tastatur fehlt.

Ego-Shooter gibts zwar, weils sonst gar keine Spiele für die alten, lahmen Konsolen gäbe, aber die lassen sich kaum sinnvoll steuern/spielen, Grund siehe eine Zeile drüber.


----------



## Shooter (17. März 2011)

Trotzdem neigen viele Entwickler zur Konsole. Sogar Crytek!
Warum?! Weil man dort einfach doppelt so viel Exemplare verkauft, vor allem bei CoD. 

Einzigste Firma ist DICE die noch für den PC hält.....


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Trotzdem neigen viele Entwickler zur Konsole. Sogar Crytek!
> Warum?! Weil man dort einfach doppelt so viel Exemplare verkauft, vor allem bei CoD.
> 
> Einzigste Firma ist DICE die noch für den PC hält.....


 
Selbst wenn, dass ist doch für uns Konsumenten kein Grund sich die Konsolen schöner zu reden als sie sind.


----------



## MehmetB (17. März 2011)

Ja und?

Weil die Jugendlichen und Kinder sich halt lieber Konsolen kaufen, klar müssen sich dann die Entwickler etwas darauf einstellen.
Dazu kommt noch die Anspruchslosigkeit der Konsoleros, das spielt den Entwicklern in die Karten.

Dennoch sagt jeder seriöse Entwickler, dass der PC überlegen ist, weiss ja auch jeder außer einige wenige Spezialisten hier.


"Einzigste Firma ist DICE die noch für den PC hält..... "

Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## omega™ (17. März 2011)

Hmm... schon einmal daran gedacht, dass sich Menschen eventuell auch Konsolen kaufen um eventuell Konsolen Only Titel(und davon gibt es ein paar und sogar sehr grandiose) zu spielen, oder auch mit Freunden auf der Wii zu zocken?

//: Wir wissen zwar alle, dass du eine abgrundtiefe Abneigung gegenüber Konsolen hast, aber deswegen sind diese doch nicht der letzte Müll.
Was gibt es denn schöneres als auf einem Oldschool Gerät alá NES, SNES oder der alten Brotkiste zu zocken?
Und bitte komm jetzt nicht mit dem Begriff "Emulator".


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ego-Shooter gibts zwar, weils sonst gar keine Spiele für die alten, lahmen Konsolen gäbe, aber die lassen sich kaum sinnvoll steuern/spielen, Grund siehe eine Zeile drüber.


 
Achso, also gibts keine Rennspiele auf der Konsole und keine Adventures Games?


----------



## Primer (17. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Trotzdem neigen viele Entwickler zur Konsole. Sogar Crytek!
> Warum?! Weil man dort einfach doppelt so viel Exemplare verkauft, vor allem bei CoD.
> 
> Einzigste Firma ist DICE die noch für den PC hält.....


 
Aber ist es das was wir Spieler wollen? Das sich alles auf maximale Action und minimales Gameplay verlagert? Keine frage mit einem CoD lässt sich Geld verdienen, aber das macht es doch längst nicht zu einem guten Spiel. Gerade Crysis 2 zeigt doch ziemlich gut wie sich das verlagern kann, vom sehr eigenständigen Shooter hin zur (beinahe) 0815-Actionkost, zumindest ist das der bisherige Eindruck.
Und selbst wenn sich Spiele hin zur "Konsole" verlagern, wie man so schön sagt, ist das doch eher als Kritik zu verstehen. Schließlich entspricht die PC-Version dann im Kern exakt der Konsolenversion, ist diese dann also schlecht?


----------



## MehmetB (17. März 2011)

omega™;2804557 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es denn schöneres als auf einem Oldschool Gerät alá NES, SNES oder der alten Brotkiste zu zocken?
> .


 
Auf einem alten PC alte Games zocken, und so gedanklich wieder in der Kindheit zu sein? ...

Was ist denn "NES" und "SNES"?

Ehrlich, sagt mir jetzt garnichts.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (17. März 2011)

NES war die erste Konsole von Nintendo und SNES die zweite Konsole (*S*uper / *N*intendo *E*ntertainment *S*ystem). Was habe ich die Dinger damals geliebt.


----------



## Shooter (17. März 2011)

Naja wie auch immer. 

PC ist überlegen.... natürlich ist er überlegen  dass muss er ja sogar! 

Ein PC kann theoretisch nie alt werden da man immer neue und bessere Hardware kaufen kann. 
Und somit ist ein PC Hardwaretechnisch klar überlegen. 

Aber, was bringt die gute Hardware wenn sowiso nur noch Konsolenports kommen, zumindest in der Shooter Serie (außer BF3)


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Liegt das nicht einfach daran, dass man mit einem Pad keine Strategietitel (gut) bedienen kann?


 Ruse kann man z.B. mit Move sehr gut steuern, also ist es technisch schon mal möglich, Strategiespiele auf einer Konsole gemütlich zu spielen.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn ich übe, dann kann meine Auto auch mit den Füßen lenken, dabei mit den Händen Gabs geben und mit den Zähnen ein Teleskop halten durch welches ich sehe wo ich hin fahre. Wirklich sinnvoll ist's trotzdem nicht


 Ähm, wärst du ohne PC nicht ein bisschen arbeitslos? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Danke, genau hier liegt das Problem von "Fadi" und den paar anderen begraben. er will uns weiss machen dass man mit einem Gamepad MINDESTENS so gut Multiplayer FPS-Shooter zocken kann wie an Tastatur und Maus, dass über die Konsole surfen ja viel angenehmer ist als am PC, und überhaupt...
> 
> Einfach total realitätsfremd.
> 
> ...


Da du ja, wie du es einigen hier ja schon empfohlen hast, den Thread von vorne bis hinten gelesen hast, wird dir wohl kaum entgangen sein, dass ich nie behauptet habe, dass ich die PS3 zum Surfen verwende, sondern dass es technisch möglich ist.

Dass man mit einem Gamepad Shooter mindestens genau so gut zocken kann, wie mit Maus und Tastatur hat auch ein anderer behauptet.
Ich habe nur behauptet, dass man keinen PC braucht, wenn man nur zocken will und dass man bei der PS3 nicht zwingend auf´s Gamepad angewiesen ist.


> Wie lustig, ich lach mich kaputt. Ich sag dir jetzt ein Geheimnis, ich brauch auch keine Konsole, hab nämlich was viel besseres!


 Da du nicht verraten willst, was du zu Hause stehen hast, kann es wohl kaum etwas sonderlich gutes sein.
Wahrscheinlich hast du bloß nen Aldi-Rechner an nem Billig-3D-Beamer hängen.
Ich zock ja auch auf meinem 22" Schwarz/Weiß-Röhrenmonitor.


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. März 2011)

Das ganze begann ja ganz "harmlos" als Abstimmung, ist aber mittlerweile in flaming übergegangen. MODERATOREN!!! EINSATZ!!!


----------



## MehmetB (17. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc wird schon gute Hardware zuhause haben, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.



"dass ich die PS3 zum Surfen verwende, sondern dass es technisch möglich ist."

Sonderlich überzeugt davon scheinst du ja nicht zu sein, wenn du es nach wie vor am PC machst statt an der deiner Meinung nach überlegenen Konsole
= Epic Fail


Wäre wie wenn ich hier über Konsolen schimpfe und gleichzeitg über eine Konsole poste  LOL


"MODERATOREN!!! EINSATZ!!!"

Bin ich auch dafür, wer wie "Fadi" keine Quellen mitpostet oder groben Unsinn postet, der gehört gebannt und sonst nichts.
Nur durch solche Leute wird der Thread so angeheizt, es bin ja nicht nur ich der die falschen Aussagen hier korrigiert.

Wenn sich einer nicht so auskennt ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber dann sollte man es für sich behalten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> PCGH_Marc wird schon gute Hardware zuhause haben, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.



Sicher hat er das, aber was sollte ihn davon abhalten, sich trotzdem mal eine Konsole zu kaufen, vielleicht für einen Spieleabend mit Freunden oder für die Kinder oder für sonst wen?
Ich kenne einige, die sich aus diesem Grund eine Wii gekauft haben, damit sich die Kinder wenigstens noch ein bisschen bewegen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "dass ich die PS3 zum Surfen verwende, sondern dass es technisch möglich ist."
> 
> Sonderlich überzeugt davon scheinst du ja nicht zu sein, wenn du es nach wie vor am PC machst statt an der deiner Meinung nach überlegenen Konsole
> = Epic Fail
> ...



Es geht darum, dass man das machen kann. Dass viele heute einen PC zu Hause haben, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass sie ihn zum Spielen benutzen. In der Regel ist für den sozialen Kontakt im Internet und zum Arbeiten da und die Spielekonsole, wie der Name schon sagt, ist zum Spielen da.


----------



## MehmetB (17. März 2011)

Und der Gaming-PC ist, wie der Name schon sagt, zum Spiele da, nur dass er noch viel mehr kann, im Gegensatz zu der Spielekonsole, also wieder mal klarer Punkt für den PC.

"aber was sollte ihn davon abhalten, sich trotzdem mal eine Konsole zu kaufen, vielleicht für einen Spieleabend mit Freunden"


Wie wärs wenn du endlich mal den Thread liest und dich informierst???

Kann man mit einem PC etwa keinen Spieleabend am Fernseher machen???
So ein Gelaber.

Tssss.... 


Vielleicht schreibt er ja noch was, wieso er keine Konsole möchte.

Teurer und schlechter, sowas kauft sich nun mal niemand, der sich auskennt, wie man hier am Thread mal wieder wunderbar sieht


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Ich habe nur einen Fehler beim Zitieren gemacht, da die Aussage eigentlich von dir stammt. 
Wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest, wüsstest du zumindest, was du geschrieben hast. 

Natürlich kann man auch mit dem PC einen gemütlichen Spieleabend am TV machen und man muß sich auch nicht lange überlegen was man zockt, weil es kaum passende Games dafür gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und der Gaming-PC ist, wie der Name schon sagt, zum Spiele da, nur dass er noch viel mehr kann, im Gegensatz zu der Spielekonsole, also wieder mal klarer Punkt für den PC.



und wie viele kaufen sich einen völlig normalen PC oder ein Notebook, *weil *sie eben eine Spielekonsole haben?



MehmetB schrieb:


> "aber was sollte ihn davon abhalten, sich trotzdem mal eine Konsole zu kaufen, vielleicht für einen Spieleabend mit Freunden"
> 
> 
> Wie wärs wenn du endlich mal den Thread liest und dich informierst???
> ...


 
Zeig mir mal, wie der Spieleabend mit dem PC aussehen soll, wenn du exakt das machen willst, was du mit der Wii machen kannst?
Ach ja, geht ja nicht, weil der PC keine Bewegungscontroller hat.


----------



## Deadless (17. März 2011)

Wer will denn bitte exakt das machen, was man mit einer Wii machen kann ^^
Einfach ne Lan Party schmeißen, und alle haben spaß  hat eh mehr Style als
rumgefuchtel mit Teilen in der Hand ^^ die Grafik davon, bringt allein schon
Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Lotz24 (17. März 2011)

Deadless schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will denn bitte exakt das machen, was man mit einer Wii machen kann ^^
> Einfach ne Lan Party schmeißen, und alle haben spaß  hat eh mehr Style als
> rumgefuchtel mit Teilen in der Hand ^^ die Grafik davon, bringt allein schon
> Kopfschmerzen



/sign


----------



## widder0815 (17. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass es kein - also überhaupt kein - episches Strategiespiel für Konsolen gibt und dieses auch, falls vorhanden mit dem Pad nicht gut zu steuern ist, ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH!


 
Halo wars ? Episch ? lol ?

Episch bedeutet 1000de Einheiten "Gleichzeitig" --> zb. TotalWar Pc Only  Das is Episch
aber Egal ...duuu weißt es ja



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Also bitte etwas vorsichtiger mit Aussagen sein, gerade wenn man sich in einem Bereich nicht richtig auskennt. Umso peinlicher sollte es für PCGH sein, wenn sich hier so ein Mitglied äußerst. Tolle Diskussionsplattform.



Ja genau ... hetz Probaganda is hir willkommen , am besten besprühst du mit Graffiti auch noch PCGH ... wie auch immer -->


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. März 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> Wer will denn bitte exakt das machen, was man mit einer Wii machen kann ^^
> Einfach ne Lan Party schmeißen, und alle haben spaß  hat eh mehr Style als
> rumgefuchtel mit Teilen in der Hand ^^ die Grafik davon, bringt allein schon
> Kopfschmerzen


 
LAN-Partys gehen auch mit aktuellen Konsolen. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Kann man mit einem PC etwa keinen Spieleabend am Fernseher machen???
> So ein Gelaber.



Einer spielt und alle anderen schauen zu? Ganz großes Kino.  Konsolen können dies dank Splitscreen wesentlich besser als PCs.

PCs sind imo mehr für Nerds, die lieber einsam in ihrem dunklen Kämmerlein spielen, als sich mit Freunden spannende Matches zu zweit oder mehr zu liefern.

Ich habe mir auch bewusst BF:BC2 auf PS3 geholt, weil ich so wesentlich besser mit Freunden spielen kann.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Stalker ist definitv ein Meilenstein in der PC-Game-Geschichte, wenn du das nicht selbst gemerkt hast tuts mir leid.


 
Das ist deine Meinung, aber ich war von Stalker von vorne bis hinten enttäuscht. Keine Angst, ich habe es auf meinem damaligen PC auf höchsten Settings spielen können, es lag nicht an der Grafik. Das Spiel hat mir nur einfach keinen richtigen Spaß gemacht.

Aber das ist alles nur mein persönlicher Geschmack. Aber dein Geschmack ist ja ohnehin über jeden Zweifel erhaben, denn du bist ja der Messias der Spieleindustrie und sprichst mit Recht in der Mehrzahl von dir selbst. 
Spaß beiseite: Du solltest einfach einsehen, dass du mit deiner Meinung in diesem Thread fast allein da stehst.
Ich finde es übrigens belustigend, wenn du exklusive Konsolenspiele als "Mainstream" bezeichnest. Vermutlich hast du kein einziges davon bis jetzt gespielt. ^^

Hier noch übrigens ein netter Artikel für dich:
PC Gaming Alliance: Microsoft und Nvidia verlassen PC-Spieleverband - Golem.de

Die Ratten verlassen allmählich das sinkende Schiff. 

Und wegen der Sache mit Controller vs. Maus+Tastatur konnte niemand unwiderlegbare Argumente bringen, wieso ersteres in irgendeiner Hinsicht schlechter sein sollte.
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit dem Gefasel von wegen ESL und den ganzen Quatsch. Auf Konsolen gibt es ebenfalls offizielle Turniere. Wie ich schrieb, brauchen Controller eine längere Einarbeitungszeit, um damit gut umgehen zu können. Das ist aber der EINZIGE Grund, der tatsächlich gegen diese spricht.

PS:
Nimm es mir nicht krumm, aber du machst dich mit deinem viele Gefasel von wegen "Spam" und "Fail" völlig zum Affen. Und dann auch noch das Mod-Gehabe deinerseits....


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. März 2011)

Flame! Flame? Flame! Only Option:Close!!!!!!
@Quanti
nix für ungut aber da lohnt Interaktion langsam nichtmehr (nicht, daß DU es nicht versucht hättest) ...Der Fred sollte dann mal geschlossen werden.

EDIT(H): Egal, wie man zu Dingen steht, mit der PS3 zu "Falten" ist einfach nur cool; und widerspricht den dummen Gedanken mancher Leute hier...wenn das nicht cool ist, weiß ich ja auch nicht!!!!????


----------



## we3dm4n (18. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Halo wars ? Episch ? lol ?
> 
> Episch bedeutet 1000de Einheiten "Gleichzeitig" --> zb. TotalWar Pc Only  Das is Episch
> aber Egal ...duuu weißt es ja
> ...


 
Wenn du auf "Masse statt Klasse" stehst ist das nicht mein Problem. Offensichtlich hast du weder Halo Wars noch irgendein anderes Spiel der Halo-Reihe je gespielt, bist somit also nicht mit der Story vertraut. Anders kann ich mir deine Ergüsse nicht erklären...


Ich habe kein Problem damit *jedem* hier meine Meinung zu seinen Beiträgen zu sagen; es sollte dich auch eigentlich nicht interessieren, was ich von wem halte. Marcs Kommentar war unnötig und der Vergleich mehr als unpassend. Man sieht seinem Profil schon an, dass er anscheinend ein eingefleischter PC-Nerd ist, trotzdem kann man doch von jedem etwas mehr Objektivität verlange oder? Eine Kritik an Kommentaren hat auch nichts mit Hetzpropaganda (ja, so wird es geschrieben) zu tun, anscheinend hat da wer die Definition von Hetzpropaganda nicht vor Augen oder in Geschichte nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Wenn du auf "Masse statt Klasse" stehst ist das nicht mein Problem. Offensichtlich hast du weder Halo Wars noch irgendein anderes Spiel der Halo-Reihe je gespielt, bist somit also nicht mit der Story vertraut. Anders kann ich mir deine Ergüsse nicht erklären...
> 
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem damit *jedem* hier meine Meinung zu seinen Beiträgen zu sagen; es sollte dich auch eigentlich nicht interessieren, was ich von wem halte. Marcs Kommentar war unnötig und der Vergleich mehr als unpassend. Man sieht seinem Profil schon an, dass er anscheinend ein eingefleischter PC-Nerd ist, trotzdem kann man doch von jedem etwas mehr Objektivität verlange oder? Eine Kritik an Kommentaren hat auch nichts mit Hetzpropaganda (ja, so wird es geschrieben) zu tun, anscheinend hat da wer die Definition von Hetzpropaganda nicht vor Augen oder in Geschichte nicht aufgepasst?


 
Apropo Objektivität. Du bezeichnest die Total War Reihe als Masse und Halo Wars als Klasse? Mit Objektivität hat das nichts zu tun.

Und ich sage es noch einmal, zu einem epischen Spiel gehört auch eine entsprechende Spieldauer. Eine gute Story, mittelmässige Grafik und ein paar Stunden Spielzeit reichen mir dafür nicht. Schon gar nicht für 60 €. 
Mit Ausnahme von Halo Wars habe ich alle Halo Teile intensiv genug gespielt. Jeden davon kann man an einem langen Abend (oder einer kurzen Nacht - wie man will ) durchspielen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sicher hat er das, aber was sollte ihn davon abhalten, sich trotzdem mal eine Konsole zu kaufen, vielleicht für einen Spieleabend mit Freunden oder für die Kinder oder für sonst wen?


Ich habe eine PS1 und spiele daran der guten alten Zeiten Willen FF9 oder Dino Crysis oder bestimmte Titel, die ich hier nicht nennen darf. Aber eine Wii für die Kinder, damit sie sich bewegen? Nein, sicher nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Weil die Jugendlichen und Kinder sich halt lieber Konsolen kaufen, klar müssen sich dann die Entwickler etwas darauf einstellen.
> Dazu kommt noch die Anspruchslosigkeit der Konsoleros, das spielt den Entwicklern in die Karten.
> ...


Aber natürlich sind Konsoleros anspruchslos, deswegen verkaufen sich Shooter ja so gut auf Konsolen. 
PC-Spieler würden so etwas ja nie machen, da die ja nur auf geistig fordernde Spiele stehen. 

Die Entwickler müssen auch sagen, dass der PC überlegen ist, da sie es sich mit den Kunden nicht komplett vertun wollen. 

Es wäre halt mal schön, wenn außer Blizzard auch noch ein paar andere Entwickler die Spiele optimieren würden, denn was nutzt einem die überlegene Hardware, wenn die Möglichkeiten nicht genutzt werden. 
Da gibt es jede Menge Kiddies die sich nen Hexacore kaufen und sich was drauf einbilden, obwohl die CPU's so gut wie gar nicht von Games unterstützt werden.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Aber natürlich sind Konsoleros anspruchslos, deswegen verkaufen sich Shooter ja so gut auf Konsolen.
> PC-Spieler würden so etwas ja nie machen, da die ja nur auf geistig fordernde Spiele stehen.


 
Wer sagt das?



> Die Entwickler müssen auch sagen, dass der PC überlegen ist, da sie es sich mit den Kunden nicht komplett vertun wollen.


 
Der PC ist Konsolen also nicht technisch überlegen? Soll ich dich jetzt noch Ernst nehmen? 



> Es wäre halt mal schön, wenn außer Blizzard auch noch ein paar andere Entwickler die Spiele optimieren würden, denn was nutzt einem die überlegene Hardware, wenn die Möglichkeiten nicht genutzt werden.
> Da gibt es jede Menge Kiddies die sich nen Hexacore kaufen und sich was drauf einbilden, obwohl die CPU's so gut wie gar nicht von Games unterstützt werden.


 
Blizzard optimiert seine Spiele? Wieviele Kerne nutzt Starcraft 2 nochmal? 1,5? 

Sorry, aber wenn ich das hier so lese habe ich eher den Eindruck die Kiddies ohne Ahnung hängen an einer Konsole.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Den ersten Teil hast du nicht kapiert und den zweiten Teil hast du nicht verstanden. 
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Konsolen dem PC technisch überlegen sind, aber anscheinend steht zwischen meinen Zeilen mehr als ich geahnt hätte. 

Ähm, dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass man sämtliche Spiele von Blizzard auch auf älterer Hardware noch gut zocken kann, oder?


----------



## Bmok (18. März 2011)

Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, mit dem was du schreibst. Nur habe ich geschrieben:

Letztendlich liegt momentan viel PC Hardware brach, da fordernde Spiele, auch dank Konsole fehlen.


Natürlich gibt es immer ein gemeinsammen Nenner, dass ist so und wird immer so sein.
Es ist richtig, dass auch der PC von Konsolen profitiert, da die Verkäufe rein von PC Spielen, nicht
ganz so interessant sind, wie von allen Medien zusammen. Das steht außer Frage. 
Auch Grafikchips von Konsolen kommen von ATI oder Nvidia. 
So ist das Interesse an Entwicklungen rein wirtschaftlich profitabler. 
Allerdings es geht nicht um High End Hardware, sondern um einen gesunden mix. 
Beispiel Crysis. Das konntest du wunderbar mit ner 7600 GT spielen und es sah nicht schlecht aus.
Wenn du jetzt eine 5870 hättest, würdest du es immer noch nicht ganz komplett ausreizen.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

@Fadi
Ich nehme deinen post so wie er ist. In dem thread hier werden eh schon Argumente umgedreht und uminterpretiert das man nur noch diesen hier machen kann .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe eine PS1 und spiele daran der guten alten Zeiten Willen FF9 oder Dino Crysis oder bestimmte Titel, die ich hier nicht nennen darf. Aber eine Wii für die Kinder, damit sie sich bewegen? Nein, sicher nicht.



Hey, noch eine PS1, das waren damals Zeiten...
Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass ich meinen Kindern eine Wii kaufen muss, damit sie sich wenigstens mal bewegen, aber ich sehe das bei meinen Verwandten, dass das eine sehr gute Möglichkeit ist, gemeinsam mit seinen Kindern etwas zu machen, sie wenigstens mal für ein paar Stunden vom PC und Facebook weg zubekommen. Mit Spaziergängen geht das nicht mehr.



Fadi schrieb:


> Es wäre halt mal schön, wenn außer Blizzard auch noch ein paar andere Entwickler die Spiele optimieren würden, denn was nutzt einem die überlegene Hardware, wenn die Möglichkeiten nicht genutzt werden.
> Da gibt es jede Menge Kiddies die sich nen Hexacore kaufen und sich was drauf einbilden, obwohl die CPU's so gut wie gar nicht von Games unterstützt werden.


 
Gibts eigentlich ein Blizzard Game, das ohne Patch problemlos läuft? 

Die Industrie und auch die Gamer Zeitschriften (und die PC Game Hardwarezeitschriften ) sagen ja auch ständig, dass man sich die neueste Hardware kaufen muss, damit man die Titel mit Max spielen kann, Heute muss es Sandy sein, Morgen Bulldozer, alle älteren CPUs oder Grafikkarten sind zu langsam.


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe eine PS1 und spiele daran der guten alten Zeiten Willen FF9



Das wundert mich jetzt etwas, FF9 ( Final Fantasy 9 ) war doch für die PS2 und nicht für die PS1.
Ich hatte mir damals eine PS2 nur gekauft gehabt um die weiteren FF teile spielen zu können.
Bei mir ist seit Jahren die PS1 in der Tasche die es damals gab.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> @Fadi
> Ich nehme deinen post so wie er ist. In dem thread hier werden eh schon Argumente umgedreht und uminterpretiert das man nur noch diesen hier machen kann .


Wenn er behauptet, dass Konsoleros keinen Anspruch haben, kann ich ja wohl erwähnen, dass auch auf dem PC größtenteils die selben Genres gezockt werden.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Aber natürlich sind Konsoleros anspruchslos, deswegen verkaufen sich Shooter ja so gut auf Konsolen.
> PC-Spieler würden so etwas ja nie machen, da die ja nur auf geistig fordernde Spiele stehen.
> 
> Die Entwickler müssen auch sagen, dass der PC überlegen ist, da sie es sich mit den Kunden nicht komplett vertun wollen.
> ...




Wie oberflächlich bist du denn?

Verkaufszahlen haben nichts mit Qualität zu tun, schau dir nur das billige Black Ops ein.

Es gibt außer Blizzard noch viel viel mehr Entwicklerstudios die ihre Games für den PC, wenigstens etwas, optimieren.
Die bessere Grafik kommt ja nicht durch Zufall.

Lass sie doch Hexacores kaufen, die Hardwareevolution geht halt weiter, im Gegensatzu zu den Konsolen, wo sie seit 6 Jahren still steht.

Und es gibt einige Spiele die von Hexacores profitieren, GTA4 z.B.

Außerdem viele rechenintensive Anwendungen, und wieso sollte man sich keinen Hexa-Core kaufen, die AMDs gibts doch schon für günstig Geld.



"Die Industrie und auch die Gamer Zeitschriften (und die PC Game Hardwarezeitschriften ) sagen ja auch ständig, dass man sich die neueste Hardware kaufen muss, damit man die Titel mit Max spielen kann"

Das ist Käse.

Nimm Black Ops, was dich als Konsolero ja umgehauen haben dürfte, das läuft auf einem normalen 800€-Gaming Rechner von 2008 noch sehr gut und mit besserer Grafik als auf den Konsolen, also.

Das wurde übrigens hier auch schon zig mal durchgekaut, nur hast du den Thread bis heute noch nicht ganz gelesen.



"Ähm, dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass man sämtliche Spiele von  Blizzard auch auf älterer Hardware noch gut zocken kann, oder?"

Ähm, ist dir schonmal aufgefallen dass man jedes Spiel auf älterer Hardware zocken kann, weil man im Gegensatz zu den Konsolen variabel in den Grafikeinstellungen ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Es gibt außer Blizzard noch viel viel mehr Entwicklerstudios die ihre Games für den PC, wenigstens etwas, optimieren.
> Die bessere Grafik kommt ja nicht durch Zufall.



Die Qualität von Blizzard ist bekannt, erst nach gefühlten 20 Patches läuft mal ein Spiel von denen. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Lass sie doch Hexacores kaufen, die Hardwareevolution geht halt weiter, im Gegensatzu zu den Konsolen, wo sie seit 6 Jahren still steht.
> 
> Und es gibt einige Spiele die von Hexacores profitieren, GTA4 z.B.



GTA 4 ist mit einem Hexacore 50% schneller als mit einem Quad Core? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Außerdem viele rechenintensive Anwendungen, und wieso sollte man sich keinen Hexa-Core kaufen, die AMDs gibts doch schon für günstig Geld.



Nochmal für dich, extra langsam, zum Mitmeißeln:
Spielekonsolen sind zum spielen da, wie der Name schon sagt, damit du mit ihnen spielen kannst, niemand will auf einer Konsole Videos schneiden oder Bilder bearbeiten.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Die Industrie und auch die Gamer Zeitschriften (und die PC Game Hardwarezeitschriften ) sagen ja auch ständig, dass man sich die neueste Hardware kaufen muss, damit man die Titel mit Max spielen kann"
> 
> Das ist Käse.
> 
> Nimm Black Ops, was dich als Konsolero ja umgehauen haben dürfte, das läuft auf einem normalen 800€-Gaming Rechner von 2008 noch sehr gut und mit besserer Grafik als auf den Konsolen, also.



Hmm, ein 800€ Rechner? 
Eine Xbox kostet nochmal wie viel? 
Ach ja, keine 800€, sondern 150€.
Ich kaufe also einen 150€ Rechner, wie wird auf dem wohl Black ops aussehen, besser als auf der Konsole, denke wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Wenn ja so viele Entwickler ihre Games für den PC optimieren, weiß ich nicht, wieso ständig darüber gejammert wird, dass Konsolen den PC ausbremsen. 
Dann könnten dir ja Konsolen egal sein. 

Klar kann man alle Games auch auf alter Hardware zocken, nur muss man halt mit den Einstellungen sehr weit runter.
Dann bist du aber wieder auf Konsolenlevel. 

Hexacores sind eine unnötige Anschaffung, weil zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem sie wirklich unterstützt werden schon längst Ivybridge mit den Achtkernern am Markt ist und das mit wesentlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

Auf PC's kann man sich viel besser an Pornos erfreuen!
Deswegen PC > Konsole.

Ich weis nicht wieso immer wieder alle behaupten das Konsolen die PC Games bremst.
Ich hatte mit diesen Teilen doch ein paar Jahre zu tun, und es war bisher (fast) immer so das PC
Games fast unendlich abwaertskompatibel waren, um eine moeglichst breite Masse Kaeufer 
zu erreichen. Leider wird bis auf sehr sehr sehr wenige Titel die heutige Hardware kaum ausgereizt.
Deswegen wundert mich auch nicht das immer wieder Crysis das Maß aller Dinge ist.
Vergesst nicht, Crysis wurde im November 2007 veroeffentlicht, wieviele CPU/Grafikkartengenerationen
liegen dazwischen?
Und nochmal: es liegt bestimmt nicht hauptsaechlich an den Konsolenportierungen.
Klar spielen die mit eine Rolle. Aber dann sollte man sich fragen wieso ueberhaupt 
Entwickler immer mehr auf Konsole umsteigen.
Bestimmt nur wegen der Gier und nicht wegen den besseren Einnahmemoeglichkeiten aufgrund weniger
illegaler Kopien, aber ich schweife ab.

Frueher war es irgendwie normal das man, wenn man denn gerne Videospiele gespielt hat, das man einen PC und eine 
oder mehrere Konsolen hatte. Es gab nun mal viele Exklusivtitel und es gab genauso Dinge die konnte man auf 
dem PC besser spielen als auf einer Konsole. Irgendwie hat sich damals keiner einen Kopf darum gemacht.

In unserem Haushalt gibt es sowohl als auch und ich hab keinen Stress damit, im Gegenteil.
Die einzelnen Geraete ergaenzen sich durch verschiedene Einsatzgebiete hervorragend.

Was mir persoenlich an Konsolen schon immer gefallen hat: man hat EINEN technischen Standard und
dessen Ausreizung liegt einzig und allein in den Haenden der Softwareschmieden.
Wie man heutzutage sehen kann, ist es durchaus moeglich, anspruchsvolle Software auf "veralteten"
Hardwaresystemen (Konsolen) zu programmieren.

Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht kein Profi, aber oft kam mir so vor, als waeren PC Spiele einfach nur "dahingewixxt"
weil die Schlampigkeit durch teilweise sehr potente Hardware eh egalisiert wird.
Und das hat nix mit Konsolenportierung oder sowas zu tun.

Deswegen frage ich mich immer wieder, wieso nVidia und AMD/ATI sich da eine unendliche Schlacht um immer
bessere Grafikkarten liefern, anstatt mal etwas unserer Zeit entsprechendes entwickeln, was halt dauern kann.

Die Spieleentwickler werden kaum die Eier haben mal einen Strich zu ziehen und schauen das ihre Produkte 
sehr abwaertskompatibel sind. 
Ist aber irgendwie ein anderes Thema....

Fazit: wenn man Technik mag und das noetige Kleingeld hat, sollte man sowohl PC als auch Konsolen haben 

mfG
V.

P.S. Ich habe einige Rechtschreibfehler, etwas Ironie und ein klein wenig Sarkasmus in meinen Text gepackt. Solltet ihr etwas finden, verratet es bitte keinem


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

"Die Qualität von Blizzard ist bekannt, erst nach gefühlten 20 Patches läuft mal ein Spiel von denen"

War bei Black Ops und GT5 für die Konsole genauso.



"GTA 4 ist mit einem Hexacore 50% schneller als mit einem Quad Core?"

Ja



"Nochmal für dich, extra langsam, zum Mitmeißeln:
Spielekonsolen sind zum spielen da, wie der Name schon sagt, damit du mit ihnen spielen kannst, niemand will auf einer Konsole Videos schneiden oder Bilder bearbeiten."

Was heißt wollen? Es geht nicht, Konsolen können nichts anderes 
Ein PC kann quasi "alles" bequem in einem Gerät.



"Hmm, ein 800€ Rechner?
Eine Xbox kostet nochmal wie viel? 
Ach ja, keine 800€, sondern 150€.
Ich kaufe also einen 150€ Rechner, wie wird auf dem wohl Black ops aussehen, besser als auf der Konsole, denke wohl nicht, oder?"

Lies den Thread, wurde schon oft erklärt.

*Die Xbox 360 kostete neu 500€, jetzt ist sie natürlich günstiger da die Hardware bereits veraltet ist.

Ein (Gaming)- PC Technikstand 2006 kostet auch nur noch wenig.

Außerdem kann der PC viel mehr und die Spiele sind viel günstiger.*

*Klar siehts am PC besser aus als auf der Konsole, wo lebst du denn?*


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, ein 800€ Rechner?
> Eine Xbox kostet nochmal wie viel?
> Ach ja, keine 800€, sondern 150€.
> Ich kaufe also einen 150€ Rechner, wie wird auf dem wohl Black ops aussehen, besser als auf der Konsole, denke wohl nicht, oder?



Richtig. 

Wieso sollte ich 800€ ausgeben wenn ich auch nur 150€ ausgeben könnte? 
Ich verschwende doch nicht mein Geld für unnötiges Zeug. Ich hab einen PC der reicht für alles wozu ich ihn brauche, wieso dann aufrüsten?! 
Wenn ich in meiner Freizeit zocken möchte dann tuh ich das auf der Couch mit Kollegen und Bier. Aber ich hänge sicherlich nicht mit 4 Mann vor dem Rechner


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> *Die Xbox 360 kostete neu 500€, jetzt ist sie natürlich günstiger da die Hardware bereits veraltet ist.
> 
> Ein (Gaming)- PC Technikstand 2006 kostet auch nur noch wenig.
> 
> ...


 
Oh du wirst laut?
Alte "Volksweiheit": wer schreit hat unrecht.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich 800€ ausgeben wenn ich auch nur 150€ ausgeben könnte?
> Ich verschwende doch nicht mein Geld für unnötiges Zeug. Ich hab einen PC der reicht für alles wozu ich ihn brauche, wieso dann aufrüsten?!
> Wenn ich in meiner Freizeit zocken möchte dann tuh ich das auf der Couch mit Kollegen und Bier. Aber ich hänge sicherlich nicht mit 4 Mann vor dem Rechner


 

Omg. du schon wieder.

Lies den Thread, dieses Gerede wurde alles schon disqualifiziert und erklärt.

Wenn du unfähig bist deinen PC an den Fernseher anzuschließen, dann ist das dein Problem, aber dann behaupte hier nicht so einen Mist, gleiches mit dem aufrüsten, den PC KANN man aufrüsten wenn man will, die Konsolen aber nicht, die Hängen zu Zeiten wo es DirectX11 gibt immernoch bei DirectX9 und mieser Grafik rum, und die Leute zahlen Geld dafür, peinlich peinlich 



MehmetB schrieb:


> *Die Xbox 360 kostete neu 500€, jetzt ist sie natürlich günstiger da die Hardware bereits veraltet ist.
> 
> Ein (Gaming)- PC Technikstand 2006 kostet auch nur noch wenig.
> 
> ...


 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Oh du wirst laut?
> Alte "Volksweiheit": wer schreit hat unrecht.


 

Was hast du denn für ein Problem? 

Ich hab lediglich was fett geschrieben, weils wichtig ist, so wie es bei Artikeln auf der Hauptseite auch gemacht wird.

Alte "Volksweisheit": Wer ungefragt zwischenreitredet hat unrecht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Wieso vergleichen manche immer den Einführungspreis von Konsolen mit dem Preis für einen neuen Rechner? 

Mich interessiert wie viel ich jetzt dafür zahlen muss.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Dann denk mal richtig nach... 

Hardware aus 2006 = günstiger

Hardware aus 2011 = teuerer


Ist doch ganz einfach, oder?

Ein Rechner mit Stand der Technik wo die Xbox rauskam kostet heute auch keine 800€ mehr, Grund siehe oben.

Ist übrigens immer so im Leben, auch bei Autos und Häusern.

Älterer Stand der Technik = weniger Wert (auser Sammlersachen etc.)

Ich kauf mir jedenfalls nie eine Konsole für 500€ die nichts anderes kann außer Spiele in mittelmäßiger Qualität darzustellen, und man fürs Spiel auch noch das doppelte als für das gleiche PC-Spiel zahlen soll


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Es geht darum was man jetzt für neuwertige Ware bezahlt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Deswegen wundert mich auch nicht das immer wieder Crysis das Maß aller Dinge ist.
> Vergesst nicht, Crysis wurde im November 2007 veroeffentlicht, wieviele CPU/Grafikkartengenerationen
> liegen dazwischen?



Crysis wurde damals exklusiv für den PC entwickelt, Crytek wollte zeigen, was der PC wirklich reißen kann, bzw. was technisch möglich war und das sah nun mal verdammt gut aus.
Doch Geld haben sie nicht wirklich viel damit verdient und daher kommt Crysis 2 jetzt als Konsolenportierung auf dem PC, ohne DX11, ohne megafette Grafik, Hauptsache Kohle machen.




MehmetB schrieb:


> "Die Qualität von Blizzard ist bekannt, erst nach gefühlten 20 Patches läuft mal ein Spiel von denen"
> 
> War bei Black Ops und GT5 für die Konsole genauso.



Jep, aber nur bei der Portierung, auf der Konsole lief das Game problemlos.
Aber frag mal ATI Grafikkarten Besitzer, wie die GTA 4 ohne Patch finden.
Oder guck dir jetzt Dragon Age 2 an, praktisch kaum spielbar.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "GTA 4 ist mit einem Hexacore 50% schneller als mit einem Quad Core?"
> 
> Ja



OK, dann hast du sicher auch Benchmarks, die das belegen, oder? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Was heißt wollen? Es geht nicht, Konsolen können nichts anderes
> Ein PC kann quasi "alles" bequem in einem Gerät.



Dafür kostet der auch deutlich mehr als eine Konsole.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Hmm, ein 800€ Rechner?
> Eine Xbox kostet nochmal wie viel?
> Ach ja, keine 800€, sondern 150€.
> Ich kaufe also einen 150€ Rechner, wie wird auf dem wohl Black ops aussehen, besser als auf der Konsole, denke wohl nicht, oder?"
> ...



Öhm, die Entwicklung der Konsole geht auch weiter. Die Xbox von vor 5 Jahren hat mit der aktuellen Xbox praktisch nichts mehr gemeinsam.
Die Platine ist eine neue, kleiner, sparsamer, wird nicht mehr so heiß.
Seit Juni ist sogar die Grafikeinheit in 45nm Fertigung, vorher war sie in 65nm. Die erste war noch in 90nm.
Das erste Netzteil hatte noch über 200 Watt Leistung, seit dem letzten Upgrade braucht es nur noch ein 135 Watt Netzteil.

*Also, laber hier nicht rum, dass die Technik der Xbox 6 Jahre als ist, informiere dich lieber mal.*


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Ich zitiere mal deine Signatur:

"Bis ich was verstehe, braucht es mehr Zeit als diese Welt noch hat".


Mit anderen Worten, lies meinen Beitrag nochmal und denk nach, dann hättest dir diesen Post mal wieder sparen gekönnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal deine Signatur:
> 
> "Bis ich was verstehe, braucht es mehr Zeit als diese Welt noch hat".
> 
> ...


 
Und du begreifst es auch nicht, dass die Xbox keine Hardware mehr von 2006 drin hat.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

@ quantenhipstream:

Schneller wurde sie trotzdem nicht, darum gehts nämlich.

"Seit Juni ist sogar die Grafikeinheit in 45nm Fertigung"

Was anderes wäre auch eine Frechheit den Kunden gegenüber, schließlich nutzen normale Grafikkarten dieses Verfahren schon viel länger.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

Mehmet, kannst du eventuell ein halbwegs gesittetes Posting verfassen ohne dabei ausfallend zu werden?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und du begreifst es auch nicht, dass die Xbox keine Hardware mehr von 2006 drin hat.


 
Ja, 512MB Arbeitsspeicher sind natürlich Technik-Stand 2011, ich lach mich schlapp  

Mein PC von 2003 hatte mehr Arbeitsspeicher.

Sogar mein iPhone 4 hat genausoviel RAM wie die Xbox360 2011 

"Mehmet, kannst du eventuell ein halbwegs gesittetes Posting verfassen ohne dabei ausfallend zu werden?"

Und könntest du vielleicht aufhören mir einfach zu unterstellen ich hätte unrecht, nur weil ich was wichtiges fett schreibe?
Wie kindisch ist das denn?


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

Ein pc ist eine Investition! Ein 800€ pc ist ausreichend für alle games! Da muss lediglich alle 2-3 Jahre die graka gewechselt werden. Jedes bis jedes 2. Jahr gibt es eine neue Konsole die kostet wieder 300-400€ die kann man besser in eine graka investieren. Sprich pc Top Konsole Flop!

Volksprichwort: wenn 2 sich streiten freut sich der dritte.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ein pc ist eine Investition! Ein 800€ pc ist ausreichend für alle games! Da muss lediglich alle 2-3 Jahre die graka gewechselt werden. Jedes bis jedes 2. Jahr gibt es eine neue Konsole die kostet wieder 300-400€ die kann man besser in eine graka investieren. Sprich pc Top Konsole Flop!
> 
> Volksprichwort: wenn 2 sich streiten freut sich der dritte.


 

Wieso willst du alle 2 Jahre die Grafikkarte tauschen, das ist garnicht nötig, zur Not kann man nämlich die Details runterdrehen und hat immernoch eine bessere Bildqualität als die Konsolen.

Außerdem sind die Konsolenspiele viel teurer, PSN Plus kostet 50€ im Jahr, sind ja alles massive kosten über sagen wir 5 Jahre, nur das bedenken die meisten eben nicht, weil sie nicht gründlich nachdenken und alle Posten bedenken.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Crysis wurde damals exklusiv für den PC entwickelt, Crytek wollte zeigen, was der PC wirklich reißen kann, bzw. was technisch möglich war und das sah nun mal verdammt gut aus.
> Doch Geld haben sie nicht wirklich viel damit verdient und daher kommt Crysis 2 jetzt als Konsolenportierung auf dem PC, ohne DX11, ohne megafette Grafik, Hauptsache Kohle machen.


 
Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich etwas unklar ausgedrueckt.
Wenn ich schon so Hardware wie AMD X6, i7, Sandybridge, AMD 6990, GTX580 zur verfuegung habe, dann wuerde ich auch sehr gerne Software (in diesem Fall Spiele) haben die, diese technischen Meisterstuecke auch ausreizen kann.
Und das klappt halt beim PC kaum, weil immer die Kompatiblitaet beachtet wird/werden muss.

Ausser Crysis und damals Wing Commander faellt mir in dieser Richtung nicht allzuviel ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> @ quantenhipstream:
> 
> Schneller wurde sie trotzdem nicht, darum gehts nämlich.
> 
> ...


 
Sie ist effizienter geworden, darum geht es in erster Linie, sie braucht nur noch halb so viel Strom wie vorher.
Wenn du es schafft, mit deinem Rechner halb so viel Strom zu verbrauchen wie aktuell, aber immer noch die gleiche (Spiele)Leistung schaffst, dann sag bescheid.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja, 512MB Arbeitsspeicher sind natürlich Technik-Stand 2011, ich lach mich schlapp
> 
> Mein PC von 2003 hatte mehr Arbeitsspeicher.



Und wieso sollten sie den Arbeitsspeicher aufstocken?
Der reicht dafür, mehr lohnt sich nicht. Ist wie mit dem Videoram der Grafikkarte, ob du nun 1GB oder 3GB hast, macht nicht so den Unterschied.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Und könntest du vielleicht aufhören mir einfach zu unterstellen ich hätte unrecht, nur weil ich was wichtiges fett schreibe?
> Wie kindisch ist das denn?


 
Du hast unrecht, die Technik der Xbox ist aktuell und nicht 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon so Hardware wie AMD X6, i7, Sandybridge, AMD 6990, GTX580 zur verfuegung habe, dann wuerde ich auch sehr gerne Software (in diesem Fall Spiele) haben die, diese technischen Meisterstuecke auch ausreizen kann.
> .


 
Zwingt dich doch keiner so teure Hardware zu kaufen?

Und eine 6990 etc. kann man sehr wohl ausreizen, z.B. mit Multi-Monitoring Systemen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du es schafft, mit deinem Rechner halb so viel Strom zu verbrauchen wie aktuell, aber immer noch die gleiche (Spiele)Leistung schaffst, dann sag bescheid.


 
Wieso mit meinem Rechner?

Das schaffst du mit deiner Konsole doch auch nicht, du müsstest eine neue kaufen!

So ist es auch bei den PCs, sie werden langsam aber sicher stromsparender (natürlich keine Performance-Hardware!)
Die kleineren Steppings gabs am PC schon viel früher als in den Konsolen, die hängen halt* immer *hinterher.

Und 512MB Ram sind ausreichend, ja ne is klar, schonmal geschaut was ein optischer Leckerbissen wie Crysis an RAM braucht? 

Und wenn du sagst es ist ausreichend, wieso vergleichst *du *dann nicht mit den Kosten von einem Rechner aus 2003, der auch 512 RAM hat?
Nein, da nimmst dann die Kosten von einem Rechner aus 2011 mit 8GB RAM. Das ist Propaganda!


*Sry für Doppelpost, war keine Absicht.
*


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso willst du alle 2 Jahre die Grafikkarte tauschen, das ist garnicht nötig, zur Not kann man nämlich die Details runterdrehen und hat immernoch eine bessere Bildqualität als die Konsolen.
> 
> Außerdem sind die Konsolenspiele viel teurer, PSN Plus kostet 50€ im Jahr, sind ja alles massive kosten über sagen wir 5 Jahre, nur das bedenken die meisten eben nicht, weil sie nicht gründlich nachdenken und alle Posten bedenken.



Willst du denn mit schlechter graka zocken? Also mittlere grakaeinstellungen sind das min.! Jedenfalls ist ein pc besser preiswerter(!!) als eine Konsole.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

@Lanparty
Neue Konsolen kommen ca. alle 6 Jahre. 

Einen PC der 90W verbraucht ist aber nicht für Games geeignet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ein pc ist eine Investition! Ein 800€ pc ist ausreichend für alle games! Da muss lediglich alle 2-3 Jahre die graka gewechselt werden. Jedes bis jedes 2. Jahr gibt es eine neue Konsole die kostet wieder 300-400€ die kann man besser in eine graka investieren. Sprich pc Top Konsole Flop!
> 
> Volksprichwort: wenn 2 sich streiten freut sich der dritte.



Öhm, seit wann gibts jedes Jahr eine neue Konsole, hab ich was verpasst? 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich etwas unklar ausgedrueckt.
> Wenn ich schon so Hardware wie AMD X6, i7, Sandybridge, AMD 6990, GTX580 zur verfuegung habe, dann wuerde ich auch sehr gerne Software (in diesem Fall Spiele) haben die, diese technischen Meisterstuecke auch ausreizen kann.
> Und das klappt halt beim PC kaum, weil immer die Kompatiblitaet beachtet wird/werden muss.
> 
> Ausser Crysis und damals Wing Commander faellt mir in dieser Richtung nicht allzuviel ein.



Mir ist schon klar, was du meinst, ich hab auch einen i7 und eine GTX 580 und meine Games sehen trotzdem nicht besser aus als die, die mein Kumpel mit seinem PC spielt, mit älterer Hardware.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Wieso mit meinem Rechner?
> 
> Das schaffst du mit deiner Konsole doch auch nicht, du müsstest eine neue kaufen!



Jep, genau, ich kaufe mir eine neue Konsole, kostet ja nur 150€, dann hab ich die gleiche Spieleleistung wie vorher, verbrauche aber nur noch halb so viel Strom.
Wie viel Geld müsstest du ausgeben, damit dein neuer Rechner die gleiche Spieleleistung hat wie dein alter, aber dabei nur die Hälfte des Stroms verbraucht?



MehmetB schrieb:


> So ist es auch bei den PCs, sie werden langsam aber sicher stromsparender (natürlich keine Performance-Hardware!)
> Die kleineren Steppings gabs am PC schon viel früher als in den Konsolen, die hängen halt* immer *hinterher.



Öhm, wo wird denn ein Gaming PC (denn das ist ja immer dein Schlagwort), stromsparender?
Nenne mir einen PC, mit dem du einen aktuellen Shooter (es muss nicht Crysis sein, der ist ja auch nicht mehr aktuell, Bad Company 2 reicht mir) in maximale Details spielen kannst und der dabei nur 135 Watt verbraucht?
Schau dir eine AMD 6990 oder die GTX 590 an, wo sind sie denn sparsam und wofür braucht man deren Leistung?



MehmetB schrieb:


> Und 512MB Ram sind ausreichend, ja ne is klar, schonmal geschaut was ein optischer Leckerbissen wie Crysis an RAM braucht?



Öhm, dass die Konsole technisch anders funktioniert als der PC weißt du also auch nicht? 
Weiß du überhaupt was von Konsolen oder sind das alles nur Vorurteile, die du irgendwo mal gelesen hast?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Willst du denn mit schlechter graka zocken? Also mittlere grakaeinstellungen sind das min.! Jedenfalls ist ein pc besser preiswerter(!!) als eine Konsole.


 
Eine zwei Jahre alte Grafikkarte ist aber nicht schlecht!

Schau mal bei den Konsolen, die haben ca. 10 Jahre die gleiche alte Grafikkarte drin.


@ Fadi: Was willst du immer mit dem Verbrauch, beim zocken geht es vorrangig um die Grafik und natürlich den Spaß.

Konsolengames sind so teuer (60€), da kommts auf die paar Watt weniger im Jahr nicht drauf an, da du insgesamt sowieso viel mehr zahlen musst.


"Ögm, seit wann gibts jedes Jahr eine neue Konsole, hab ich was verpasst? "

Hat der eine da behauptet, lies mal besten die letzten paar Seiten mal.



"Schau dir eine AMD 6990 oder die GTX 590 an, wo sind sie denn sparsam und wofür braucht man deren Leistung?"

Informier dich halt mal, braucht man z.B. für Multimonitoring oder professionelle Anwendungen.

DU vergleichst den Stromverbrauch einer DX11 High-Ende Dual-Core Grafikkarte mit einer DX9 Konsolen-Graka mit ca. 1/10 der Leistung, herzlichen Glückwunsch, wie tief ist das denn?




"Einen PC der 90W verbraucht ist aber nicht für Games geeignet"

Um sie auf Konsolengrafiniveau darzustellen aufjedenfall.


"ich hab auch einen i7 und eine GTX 580 und meine Games sehen trotzdem  nicht besser aus als die, die mein Kumpel mit seinem PC spielt, mit  älterer Hardware"

Wieso kaufst dir dann so überteuerte Hardware? ...


Der Thread ist sinnlos, der PC ist überlegen, das weiss JEDER, ebenso bestätigen es die Entwickler.


----------



## Lotz24 (18. März 2011)

[QUOTE="quantenslipstream]Öhm, wo wird denn ein Gaming PC (denn das ist ja immer dein Schlagwort), stromsparender?
Nenne mir einen PC, mit dem du einen aktuellen Shooter (es muss nicht Crysis sein, der ist ja auch nicht mehr aktuell, Bad Company 2 reicht mir) in maximale Details spielen kannst und der dabei nur 135 Watt verbraucht?[/QUOTE]
Kannst du es mit deiner Konsole?


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Eine zwei Jahre alte Grafikkarte ist aber nicht schlecht!
> 
> Schau mal bei den Konsolen, die haben ca. 10 Jahre die gleiche alte Grafikkarte drin.


 
Und trotzdem haben Konsolentitel teilweise recht ansprechende Grafik, obwohl eine veraltete Hardware verbaut ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> DU vergleichst den Stromverbrauch einer DX11 High-Ende Dual-Core Grafikkarte mit einer DX9 Konsolen-Graka mit ca. 1/10 der Leistung, herzlichen Glückwunsch, wie tief ist das denn?


 
Ich vergleiche beide System, nicht das was eine Komponente davon leisten kann.



Lotz24 schrieb:


> Kannst du es mit deiner Konsole?



Sicher, du kannst deine alte Xbox 360, die du seit Jahren hast, wegschmeißen und dir eine neue kaufen. Diese neue hat die gleiche Grafikleistung wie deine alte, verbraucht aber nur noch halb so viel Strom. Welcher PC kannst das auch?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und trotzdem haben Konsolentitel teilweise recht ansprechende Grafik, obwohl eine veraltete Hardware verbaut ist.


 
Eigentlich müsste man sagen, dass die Portierungen für den PC schlechter sind, eben Konsolenniveau haben, was halt blöd ist, aber die Entwickler bauen halt keine extra PC Features mehr ein, lohnt einfach nicht, für die paar Games, die sie aufm PC verkaufen.
Wieso sehen sonst Games wie Modern Warfare oder The Force Unleashed aufm PC genauso aus wie auf der Konsole?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und trotzdem haben Konsolentitel teilweise recht ansprechende Grafik, obwohl eine veraltete Hardware verbaut ist.


 
Wieso erwähnst du das?

Mag ja sein, trotzdem ist die PC Grafik im Vergleich überlegen, auch mit älterer Hardware.



"Kannst du es mit deiner Konsole? "

Nein kann er nicht, aber er provoziert gerne mit sinnlosen Forderungen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welcher PC kannst das auch?


 
Keiner, da PCs immer schneller werden, im Gegensatz zu Konsolen, die technisch seit Jahren mit der gleichen Leistung von 2005 festhängen 


Sparsame PC Hardware braucht auch sehr wenig Strom, wenn ihr immer mit HighEnd-Hardware vergleicht, euer Problem.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

Hör bitte auf mit den Doppelposts Mehmet. 

Wir habens doch verstanden. 

PC ist besser und gut ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und trotzdem haben Konsolentitel teilweise recht ansprechende Grafik, obwohl eine veraltete Hardware verbaut ist.


 
Eigentlich müsste man sagen, dass die Portierungen für den PC schlechter sind, eben Konsolenniveau haben, was halt blöd ist, aber die Entwickler bauen halt keine extra PC Features mehr ein, lohnt einfach nicht, für die paar Games, die sie aufm PC verkaufen.
Wieso sehen sonst Games wie Modern Warfare oder The Force Unleashed aufm PC genauso aus wie auf der Konsole?



MehmetB schrieb:


> Keiner, da PCs immer schneller werden, im Gegensatz zu Konsolen, die technisch seit Jahren mit der gleichen Leistung von 2005 festhängen



Öhm, dann mach das doch einfach mal, spiele ein Game mit hohen Details und schau nach, was dein PC dabei an Strom zeiht, wenn du es so eingestellt/umgebaut hast, dass es nur noch 135 Watt sind, dann sagst du mir, wie die Grafikqualität ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2011)

Es gibt jetzt an dieser Stelle den letzten Hinweis persönliche Angriffe in welcher Art auch immer zu unterlassen. Da nun einige der Meinung sind fortwährend provozierend auf andere einwirken zu müssen, gibt es nun ohne Vorwarnung Punkte. 

Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt. Bevor der Thread dicht gemacht wird, sind eher die entsprechenden Leute stillgelegt worden.

*B2T*


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Ein PC, der 90W verbraucht, ist nicht zum Gamen geeignet, außer man gibt sich mit Grafik unter dem Konsolenlevel zufrieden. 

Wenn man nur zocken will, kommt man gesamt gerechnet mit einer Konsole besser weg und das trotz teuerer Spiele. 
Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob ich 90W, oder über 300W verbrauche.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man sagen, dass die Portierungen für den PC schlechter sind, eben Konsolenniveau haben, was halt blöd ist, aber die Entwickler bauen halt keine extra PC Features mehr ein, lohnt einfach nicht.


 
Du irrst dich, mal wieder, gewaltig.

Gute Spiele profitieren immer davon, z.B. GTA4 oder Dragon Age 2.

Schärfere Texturen, höhere Sichtdistanzen, ist bei vielen Games so.

Alleine schon Texturfilter etc. sind eine Aufwertung

Oder bei Crysis 2, läuft auf den Konsolen auf niedrig, am PC natürlich höher.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...r-Effekte-und-Tessellation/Action-Spiel/News/

*Also mal wieder eine widerlegte Falschaussage von dir, für diese Penetranz gehörst du gebannt, denn es ist unverschämt immer absichtlich falsches zu behaupten.*

@ Pokerclock: Hier ist wieder einer von vielen "Beweisen" seiner (absichtlichen?) Falschaussagen, ich wäre froh wenn du mal aktiv werden könntest.
Auf die schnelle fallen mir eben Crysis 2, Dragon Age 2 und GTA4 ein, die seine Aussage als grottenfalsch entlarven, steht ja sogar teileweise auf der Main, wie z.B. erst letzt wieder mit Dragon Age 2.

... sonst könnte ja jeder hier einfach irgendwas behaupten.



"Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob ich 90W, oder über 300W verbrauche."

Sag ich doch, bei 90W kannst keine gute Grafik erwarten, bei den 300W schon eher.

Ein Staubsauger mit 1000 Watt hat auch mehr Dampf als einer mit 500W, ist doch ganz logisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ein PC, der 90W verbraucht, ist nicht zum Gamen geeignet, außer man gibt sich mit Grafik unter dem Konsolenlevel zufrieden.
> 
> Wenn man nur zocken will, kommt man gesamt gerechnet mit einer Konsole besser weg und das trotz teuerer Spiele.
> Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob ich 90W, oder über 300W verbrauche.


 
Ich hab das natürlich nicht getestet, aber wenn ich mit meinem Office System aus der Signatur spiele, also mit der Onboardgrafik, dann zieht er nicht mehr als die besagten 135 Watt. Aber egal was ich einstelle, die Optik eines Konsolengames erreiche ich nicht, bei mir sieht es schlechter aus.

Natürlich könnte Microsoft auch aktuelle DX11 HArdware in die Konsole einbauen, das ist sicher kein Problem, doch dann würde der Stromverbrauch drastisch steigen und die Kiste würde deutlich lauter sein, da die Kühlung verbessert werden müsste.

Aber genau das will Microsoft (und Sony) nicht, wenig Strom verbrauen und trotzdem eine gute Spielegrafik haben, das ist das Hauptaugenmerk und das schafft die Konsole. Ein PC kann da einfach nicht mithalten, willst du mit einem PC die gleiche Konsolenoptik haben, musst du mehr Energie aufwenden, geht einfach nicht anders.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Du irrst dich, mal wieder, gewaltig.
> 
> Gute Spiele profitieren immer davon, z.B. GTA4 oder Dragon Age 2.
> 
> ...


 
Öhm, GTA 4 lief wie gut, als es rauskam?
Dragon Age 2 läuft wie gut auf einem PC?
Ach ja, Performance Probleme ohne Ende, aber das hat sicherlich nichts damit zu tun, dass das Spiel für den PC angepasst wurde.

Wo sieht denn The Force Unleashed aufm PC besser aus?
Nur weil du da AA/AF einstellen kannst?
Und das bringt noch mal was genau, wenn du das Game auf einen 150cm Fernseher spielst?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Falsch, wie immer grottenfalsch.

Was denkst du wie laut passive DX11 Karten denn sind? Ich sag es dir: lautlos.

Sony und Microsoft verbauen keine neuere Hardware, da die Gewinnmargen sonst sinken, die alte Hardware aus 2005 kostet nämlich fast nichts im Einkauf, ist ja klar.

Und noch zur Lautstärke: Die Xbox 360 ist sehr laut, eine Schande für die schwache Grafikleistung.


"Aber egal was ich einstelle, die Optik eines Konsolengames erreiche ich nicht, bei mir sieht es schlechter aus."

Noch nie ausprobiert aber hauptsache mal was geschrieben...

Wie willst du die Konsolenoptik denn *nicht* erreichen, sagst doch selbst immer es seien nur 1:1 Portierungen.

Alleine mit dem Vergleich (Onboardgrafik) machst du dich mal wieder lächerlich.

Gibt genügend stromsparende, passiv gekühlte und moderne Grafikkarten, wie eigentlich jeder hier weiss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Falsch, wie immer grottenfalsch.
> 
> Was denkst du wie laut passive DX11 Karten denn sind? Ich sag es dir: lautlos.



und eine passive DX11 Karte hat noch mal wie viel Leistung im 3D Bereich?



MehmetB schrieb:


> Sony und Microsoft verbauen keine neuere Hardware, da die Gewinnmargen sonst sinken, die alte Hardware aus 2005 kostet nämlich fast nichts im Einkauf, ist ja klar.



Öhm, nochmal zum Mitmeißeln, extra noch mal für dich. 
Die Hardware, die aktuell in einer Xbox steckt, ist von 2010, nicht von 2005.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und eine passive DX11 Karte hat noch mal wie viel Leistung im 3D Bereich?


 

Jedenfalls mehr als die Konsolengrakas, das ist ja mal Fakt.

Die Technik entwickelt sich halt weiter.

Ein PC heute hat so viel Rechenleistung wie vor 20 Jahren ganze Hallen voller Großrechner...


----------



## Primer (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Lanparty
> Neue Konsolen kommen ca. alle 6 Jahre.
> 
> Einen PC der 90W verbraucht ist aber nicht für Games geeignet.


 
Also mein Acer 5739G, welches ich für 570€ neu gekauft habe, "verbrauchte" soweit ich mich erinnern kann 86W(Vollast)...mit 15Zoll Display. Die Leistung der verbauten M240GT hatte in 720p ein durchaus passables Bild abgeliefert, Dirt2 /Anno 1404 lief in mittleren-hohen Einstellungen, Mass Effect 2 in gar in maximalen stettings.

Das sollte mal verdeutlichen das die Konsolen nicht Zaubern können, die niedrige TDP ergibt sich schlicht aus der geringen Leitung der Komponenten. Ein heutiger Performance PC "verbraucht" natürlich mehr Enegrie, diese setzt er dann aber in entsprechende Fps um. Wie ich schon mal sagt ist es nonsens über die verbräuche zu reden, da sie immer im Verhältnis zur Leistung steht.

Oder will hier allen ernstes die Physik aushebeln?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

@ prime:

*Genau so ist es, wie eigl. jeder wissen sollte, aber man muss bedenken, bei deiner Watt Angabe ist der Monitor dabei, bei der Konsolenangabe nicht, da kommt nochmal der 500W+ Fernseher dazu, das verschweigen sie natürlich, da sonst die Rechnung nicht mehr aufgeht *


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Jedenfalls mehr als die Konsolengrakas, das ist ja mal Fakt.
> 
> Die Technik entwickelt sich halt weiter.
> 
> Ein PC heute hat so viel Rechenleistung wie vor 20 Jahren ganze Hallen voller Großrechner...



Öhm, meine Onboardgrafik hat zwar nur DX10, aber ich weiß sehr genau, dass meine Onboardgrafik nicht mal ansatzweise die Leistung einer guten DX9 Karte hat.
Jede 7800GT oder sowas stampft meine Onboard in den Grund. 



primerp12 schrieb:


> Also mein Acer 5739G, welches ich für 570€ neu gekauft habe, "verbrauchte" soweit ich mich erinnern kann 86W(Vollast)...mit 15Zoll Display. Die Leistung der verbauten M240GT hatte in 720p ein durchaus passables Bild abgeliefert, Dirt2 /Anno 1404 lief in mittleren-hohen Einstellungen, Mass Effect 2 in gar in maximalen stettings.



Wie ist denn die Optik gegenüber der Konsole?
Ich hab Games in mittlerer und niedrigere Auflösung gesehen und ich kann nicht sagen, dass sie trotzdem noch bessere aussehen als auf der Konsole.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, 512MB Arbeitsspeicher sind natürlich Technik-Stand 2011, ich lach mich schlapp
> 
> Mein PC von 2003 hatte mehr Arbeitsspeicher.
> 
> Sogar mein iPhone 4 hat genausoviel RAM wie die Xbox360 2011



Dein PC von 2003 und dein IPhone4 Können Black Ops zum Laufen bringen


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, meine Onboardgrafik hat zwar nur DX10, aber ich weiß sehr genau, dass meine Onboardgrafik nicht mal ansatzweise die Leistung einer guten DX9 Karte hat.
> Jede 7800GT oder sowas stampft meine Onboard in den Grund.


 
Wieso vergleichst du dann auch mit einer Onboard-Graka?

Das ist lächerlich.


Wie wenn ich eine PS3 mit einem Gameboy vergleiche, um dann zu erwähnen dass der Gameboy nicht so schnell ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Wieso vergleichst du dann auch mit einer Onboard-Graka?
> 
> Das ist lächerlich.
> 
> ...


 
Muss ich doch, weil meine Onboardgrafik eben weniger Strom zieht als eine dedizierte Grafikkarte.
Ich könnte mir natürlich einen Stromsparprozessor einbauen und den runtertakten, dann könnte ich vielleicht eine dedizierte Grafikkarte vom Schlage einer 5750 einbauen, das müsste man ausprobieren, was das System dann zieht, keine Ahnung.
Aber der Stromsparprozessor kostet ja schon fast so viel wie eine neue Konsole.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Dein PC von 2003 kann Black Ops zum Laufen bringen


 
Klar. Die Grafikkarte hat DX9, so wie die Konsolen 2011 noch 

In Konsolengrafik läuft das Game aufjedenfall, da wette ich 100€


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und noch zur Lautstärke: Die Xbox 360 ist sehr laut, eine Schande für die schwache Grafikleistung.



Hast du schonmal was von der neuen Xbox 360 Slim gehört? 
Die schaltet man an und hört sie nichtmal..... es gibt ausführliche Tests darüber mit Messbaren Ergebnissen.

Also deine Aussage trifft nicht auf der neuen Xbox zu!


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *keine Ahnung.*


 
Ich merks, eine 5750 braucht sehr sehr wenig Strom, also das Verhältnis Stromaufnahme zu Grafikleistung ist aufjedenfall sehr gut.

"Aber der Stromsparprozessor kostet ja schon fast so viel wie eine neue Konsole."


Natürlich, aber dafür ist er auch Technikstand 2011 und nicht 2005 wie die Konsole.

Darüberhinaus kann ich damit mehr anstellen als nur zu zocken.




"Hast du schonmal was von der neuen Xbox 360 Slim gehört? 
Die schaltet man an und hört sie nichtmal..... es gibt ausführliche Tests darüber mit Messbaren Ergebnissen.

Also deine Aussage trifft nicht auf der neuen Xbox zu! "


*Dafür müsste man aber die Konsole aufrüsten!

*Deshalb gilt das nicht.

Mein PC ist auch lautlos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was von der neuen Xbox 360 Slim gehört?
> Die schaltet man an und hört sie nichtmal..... es gibt ausführliche Tests darüber mit Messbaren Ergebnissen.
> 
> Also deine Aussage trifft nicht auf der neuen Xbox zu!



Die neue Xbox ist sehr leise, im Vergleich zur ersten Generation ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ich merks, eine 5750 braucht sehr sehr wenig Strom, also das Verhältnis Stromaufnahme zu Grafikleistung ist aufjedenfall sehr gut.



ich weiß nicht, was eine 5750 braucht, eine 4670 wäre vielleicht besser, sie zieht maximal 75 Watt aus dem Slot.
Kaufe ich also eine 4670 und einen Stromsparprozessor, könnte ich den Verbrauch einer Konsole erreichen, aber wie sieht es mit der Optik aus?



MehmetB schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber dafür ist er auch Technikstand 2011 und nicht 2005 wie die Konsole.



wie gesagt, die Konsole ist technisch auf dem Stand von 2010.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus kann ich damit mehr anstellen als nur zu zocken.



Das will ich mit der Konsole nicht.
Will ich bei Facebook meine Leute treffen, habe ich dafür einen Laptop, mit dem ich zwar nicht spielen kann, weil er zu schwach ist, aber dafür hab ich ja die Konsole und beides zusammen war günstiger als ein High End Spielerechner.



MehmetB schrieb:


> *Dafür müsste man aber die Konsole aufrüsten!*



Nein, man kauft sie einfach neu, kostet ja auch nur 150€.


*PS: würdest du bitte mal mit deinen Unterstellungen aufhören, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, vielen Dank*


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Klar. Die Grafikkarte hat DX9, so wie die Konsolen 2011 noch
> 
> In Konsolengrafik läuft das Game aufjedenfall, da wette ich 100€



Ich frag mich wie viel FPS du mit dem P4 erreichen wirst


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Für 30FPS wirds reichen auf niedrigen Einstellungen und ohne AntiAliasing, mehr können Konsolen auch nicht (können die überhaupt was...?  )


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

CoD Black Ops läuft auf der Xbox in 720P mit 2x AA


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Für 30FPS wirds reichen, mehr können Konsolen auch nicht (können die überhaupt was...?  )



30 FPS wirst du bestimmt nicht erreichen . Die Mindestanforderung ist ein Dual Core mit 2.4 GHZ und
mit dem Läuft BO nicht flüssig auch auf Grafik unter dem niveau einer Konsole .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie viel FPS du mit dem P4 erreichen wirst



Der Pentium 4 alleine braucht ja schon 100 Watt unter Last, Brett 20 Watt, Laufwerk und Platte 10 Watt, bleiben also noch 5 Watt für die Grafikkarte, könnte knapp werden. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Für 30FPS wirds reichen auf niedrigen Einstellungen und ohne AntiAliasing, mehr können Konsolen auch nicht (können die überhaupt was...?  )



Mehr brauchen sie ja auch nicht, es reicht für den Fernseher.
Ob ich am PC 60 oder 160 FPS hab, ist doch ziemlich egal.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

Ich meine das nicht so das es jedes Jahr eine komplett neue Konsole gibt ich meine das so das es die xbox dann die xbox 360 dann die xbox Elite etc. genauso bei der ps3 dann die slim wenn man das alles berechnet also das man sich erst eine xbox 360 dann eine slim und dann eine Elite kauft drückt das ganz schon auf denn Beutel. 

Klar ist eine karte nach 2 Jahren nicht schlecht aber die aller neusten games wird diese auf extrem hohen Einstellungen nicht packen können jedenfalls kommen da keine hohen fps zu stande.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

"Klar ist eine karte nach 2 Jahren nicht schlecht aber die aller neusten games wird diese auf extrem hohen Einstellungen nicht packen können jedenfalls kommen da keine hohen fps zu stande. "


Also bei mir schon, keine Ahnung was ihr immer einstellt...

Und wieso willst du immer extrem hohe Einstellungen (im Vergleich mit der Konsole)?
Reichen dir nicht mal "nur" hohe Einstellungen oder so? ... 

*Die Konsole stellt aktuelle Spiele auch nur auf niedrigen/ mittleren Grafikeinstellungen (relativ) zum PC dar, weil sie Technikstand 2005 ist, auch wenn ein paar wenige hier das nach wie vor vehement verneinen, aber die Fakten sind eindeutig. Und DAS schafft auch ein 5 Jahre alter PC noch!*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...r-Effekte-und-Tessellation/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

@Lanparty
Das sind nur neue Versionen und es geht nach wie vor darum, was man sich jetzt kaufen kann. 

@MehmetB
Klar, mein 22" Schwarz/Weiß Röhrenmonitor braucht 500W.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

Nein, 2005 war die Xbox 360 den PC deutlich überlegen und das nicht für kurze Zeit


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nein, 2005 war die Xbox 360 den PC deutlich überlegen und das nicht für kurze Zeit


 
Beweise, Quellen, Links???

Jetzt sind wir mal gespannt ob du deine Aussagen auch mal, wie ich, beweisen kannst.

Was soll da überlegen gewesen sein, die 512MB Ram, wo's bei den PCs schon 2GB gab? Wohl kaum.


"Das sind nur neue Versionen und es geht nach wie vor darum, was man sich jetzt kaufen kann. "

Jaja, auf einmal!


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> "Klar ist eine karte nach 2 Jahren nicht schlecht aber die aller neusten games wird diese auf extrem hohen Einstellungen nicht packen können jedenfalls kommen da keine hohen fps zu stande. "
> 
> Also bei mir schon, keine Ahnung was ihr immer einstellt...
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich eher was du da einstellst .



			
				MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsole stellt aktuelle Spiele auch nur auf niedrigen/ mittleren Grafikeinstellungen (relativ) zum PC dar, weil sie Technikstand 2005 ist, auch wenn ein paar wenige hier das nach wie vor vehement verneinen, aber die Fakten sind eindeutig. Und DAS schafft auch ein 5 Jahre alter PC noch!



Eben nicht !
Zeig mit mal eine PC-Konfiguration von 2005, die Spiele von 2011 überhaupt starten könnte


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, auf einmal!


Nö, schon die ganze Zeit, sonst würde ich ja nicht den Stromverbrauch aktueller Konsolen anführen.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> @Lanparty
> Das sind nur neue Versionen und es geht nach wie vor darum, was man sich jetzt kaufen kann.



Und morgen kommt eine neue xbox 720 die dann auch wieder 400€ kostet. Was wäre dann? Die neue xbox 720 bzw. ps4 kommt raus 3-4 Monate später Elite bzw. slim Version dann kauft man diese weil.die andere schon alt und morgen"fett" ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich meine das nicht so das es jedes Jahr eine komplett neue Konsole gibt ich meine das so das es die xbox dann die xbox 360 dann die xbox Elite etc. genauso bei der ps3 dann die slim wenn man das alles berechnet also das man sich erst eine xbox 360 dann eine slim und dann eine Elite kauft drückt das ganz schon auf denn Beutel.



Das sind nur Weitereintwicklungen, niemand, der sich letztes Jahr eine neue Konsole gekauft hat, kauft sich dieses Jahr schon wieder eine neu, das machst du, wenn die Konsole kaputt geht.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Klar ist eine karte nach 2 Jahren nicht schlecht aber die aller neusten games wird diese auf extrem hohen Einstellungen nicht packen können jedenfalls kommen da keine hohen fps zu stande. "
> 
> Und wieso willst du immer extrem hohe Einstellungen (im Vergleich mit der Konsole)?
> Reichen dir nicht mal "nur" hohe Einstellungen oder so? ...



Öhm, du kannst mit einer 4890 kein Game mehr in Maximalen Details spielen? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> *Die Konsole stellt aktuelle Spiele auch nur auf niedrigen/ mittleren Grafikeinstellungen (relativ) zum PC dar, weil sie Technikstand 2005 ist, auch wenn ein paar wenige hier das nach wie vor vehement verneinen, aber die Fakten sind eindeutig. Und DAS schafft auch ein 5 Jahre alter PC noch!*



Öhm, wie schon mehrmals gesagt, die Technologie einer aktuell kaufbaren Xbox ist von 2010, nicht von 2005.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Beweise, Quellen, Links???
> 
> Jetzt sind wir mal gespannt ob du deine Aussagen auch mal, wie ich, beweisen kannst.



Du musst auch noch einen Beweis bringen, dass GTA 4 mit einem Hexacore 50% schneller läuft als mit einem Quad Core, darauf warten wir alle.
Wo sind also die Benchmarks, die Belegen, dass ein 1090T 50% mehr Frames in GTA 4 produziert als ein 955 (denn nur die kannst du vergleichen, da sie den gleichen Takt und die gleiche Architektur haben).
Du kannst aber auch gerne einen 980X mit einem 975X vergleichen, musst mal schauen, was du da findest.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Das sind nur neue Versionen und es geht nach wie vor darum, was man sich jetzt kaufen kann. "
> 
> Jaja, auf einmal!



Wieso auf einmal, schon immer oder kannst du eine Xbox von 2006 heute noch neu kaufen?



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Und morgen kommt eine neue xbox 720 die dann auch wieder 400€ kostet. Was wäre dann? Die neue xbox 720 bzw. ps4 kommt raus 3-4 Monate später Elite bzw. slim Version dann kauft man diese weil.die andere schon alt und morgen"fett" ist.


 
Eine Xbox 720 wirst du auch in 3 Jahren noch nicht kaufen können.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

Um was gehts hier eigentlich mittlerweilen?

Wer den laengeren hat? Konsole oder PC?
Oder was fuer welche Anwendung am sinnvollsten?

Die urspruengliche Frage wurde doch schon oefters beantwortet, alles andere ist irgendwo sinnfrei.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind nur Weitereintwicklungen, niemand, der sich letztes Jahr eine neue Konsole gekauft hat, kauft sich dieses Jahr schon wieder eine neu, das machst du, wenn die Konsole kaputt geht.


 

Komisch, beim PC sagt "ihr" dann immer, man MUSS ja aufrüsten, um auf dem Stand der Technik zu bleiben.

Bei den Konsolen ist es plötzlich was anderes...

Ist ja schon die ganze Zeit offensichtlich, dass hier immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.


@ quantenslipstream:

Ich dreh den Spies jetzt einfach um, zeig du mir doch Benchmarks, wo eine 6-Kern CPU in einem Mehrkernoptimierten Spiel langsamer ist als eine in der Architektur gleiche 4-Kern CPU.

Was soll überhaupt der Sinn davon sein? Die Technik schreitet voran, je mehr Kerne desto besser, einfach ausgedrückt. Also gibt es überhaupt nichts was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

@ quanti 

also darauf würde ich nicht wetten ich kenne jemanden der hat seine ps2 +50 Spiele an meinen cousen verschenkt als die ps3 rauskamm dann kamm die slim und diese hat der sich auch sofort geholt als diese raus war zz hat er 3 ps3 2xslim und 1x die normale auf der 2. slim zockt seine Freundin. Tja er möchte hält immer auf dem neusten stand sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja schon die ganze Zeit offensichtlich, dass hier immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.


Dann lass es halt. 

Beim PC muss man aufrüsten, wenn man die überlegene Grafik nutzen will. 
Bei Konsolen braucht man nicht aufrüsten, da auf allen Versionen die gleiche Optik gegeben ist. 

Was von beiden teurer ist, kann sich ja jeder selbst denken. 

@Lanparty
Das ist aber dann seine Entscheidung. 
Er muss es ja nicht machen. 
Genauso gut könntest du auch behaupten, dass man sich jedes Jahr eine neue Graka kaufen muss.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> @ quantenslipstream:
> 
> Ich dreh den Spies jetzt einfach um, zeig du mir doch Benchmarks, wo eine 6-Kern CPU in einem Mehrkernoptimierten Spiel langsamer ist als eine in der Architektur gleiche 4-Kern CPU.
> 
> Was soll überhaupt der Sinn davon sein? Die Technik schreitet voran, je mehr Kerne desto besser, einfach ausgedrückt. Also gibt es überhaupt nichts was dagegen spricht.



Er muss es dir nicht zeigen . Du hast ja wohl gar keine Benchmarks die beweisen, dass der Hexacore 50% schneller ist als ein Quad .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Komisch, beim PC sagt "ihr" dann immer, man MUSS ja aufrüsten, um auf dem Stand der Technik zu bleiben.
> 
> Bei den Konsolen ist es plötzlich was anderes...
> 
> Ist ja schon die ganze Zeit offensichtlich, dass hier immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.



Nö, du musst auch einen Rechner nicht aufrüsten, die neuen Games basieren technisch auf den alten Games, nutzen die gleiche Engine, bzw. eine geringfügig überarbeitete. Mit einem Rechner, der Dirt 2 darstellen kann, wirst du auch Dirt 3 problemlos spielen können, das gleiche gilt für Shift 2 oder für Modern Warfare 2.



MehmetB schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream:
> 
> Ich dreh den Spies jetzt einfach um, zeig du mir doch Benchmarks, wo eine 6-Kern CPU in einem Mehrkernoptimierten Spiel langsamer ist als eine in der Architektur gleiche 4-Kern CPU.
> 
> Was soll überhaupt der Sinn davon sein? Die Technik schreitet voran, je mehr Kerne desto besser, einfach ausgedrückt. Also gibt es überhaupt nichts was dagegen spricht.



Öhm, wieso soll ich beweisen, dass ein Quad schneller ist als ein 6 Kerner?
Nach aktuellem Stand bringt ein 6 Kerner in Games nicht so viele Vorteile, wie sonst ist zu erklären, dass ein Gulftown gegen einen Sandy Bridge im Game keine Chance hat?

Außerdem, du hast doch gesagt, dass ein 6 Kerner 50% mehr Leistung bringt als ein Quad, also... wo ist der Beleg dafür? 



Sibig schrieb:


> Er muss es dir nicht zeigen . Du hast ja wohl gar keine Benchmarks die beweisen, dass der Hexacore 50% schneller ist als ein Quad .


 
Ist auch meine Vermutung.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Beim PC muss man aufrüsten, wenn man die überlegene Grafik nutzen will.
> Bei Konsolen braucht man nicht aufrüsten, da auf allen Versionen die gleiche Optik gegeben ist.
> 
> Was von beiden teurer ist, kann sich ja jeder selbst denken.


 

Nein das ist falsch, die bessere Grafik hat man einfach.

Beispiel: Ich kauf mir 2011 eine Konsole und einen Gaming-tauglichen PC, dann hab ich auch 2014 noch eine deutlich überlegene Grafik der Konsole gegenüber.

Es war die letzten 10 Jahre schon so.

Was teurer ist wurde hier auch schon oft vorgerechnet, klare Sache wenn ich für ein Konsolengame 20€ oder mehr im Vergleich zum gleichen PC-Spiel bezahlen muss.

Und selbst wenn einer aufrüsten will dann lass ihn das doch tun, am PC KANN man nunmal wenigstens partitiell aufrüsten wenn man MÖCHTE um allerneueste Grafiktechnologie zu verwenden, an der Konsole KANN ich das überhaupt nicht und hänge 10 Jahre auf dem gleichen Grafiklevel fest, das ist für die meisten einfach nichts.
Von der neuen Grafikkarte HABE ich ja auch was, nämlich neuere Technologie, sie ist noch schneller, neue Features etc., ist doch nicht so dass das Geld verschenkt wäre.
Geld verschenkt finde ich dagegen eindeutig, wenn ich für das allergleiche Spiel bei der Konsole wegen den Lizensen 20-30€ mehr PRO Game zahlen muss, rechne doch mal nach was da nach 5 Jahren zusammenkommt, da kauf ich mir oberlocker eine neue Grafikkarte davon.

"Nach aktuellem Stand bringt ein 6 Kerner in Games nicht so viele Vorteile"

Ja und jetzt?

Trotzdem kauft sich deswegen keiner mehr einen Vierkerner, weil die Entwicklung nunmal voranschreitet, es gibt bessere Technik zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

@ Fadi 
Ich habe nie gesagt das man es muss aber nach 2 Jahren kann man die neusten games nicht auf extrem zocken Mittel-Hoch würden diese aber schon packen. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Genauso wie jeder für sich selbst wissen muss ob er einen pc (teurer,stromgieriger,viel bessere Grafik!) oder eine Konsole (stromsparender,billiger,schlechtere Grafik!) kauft.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

@ Lan_Party:

Das ist falsch, ich z.B. habe eine HD4850 von 2008 und Crysis 2 Demo läuft bei mir auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen sehr gut.

Also es geht sehr wohl. Gut bei Crysis 3 muss ich die Grafik dann wohl etwas runterdrehen, aber das ist kein Problem, ist bei den Konsolen schließlich genauso.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nein das ist falsch, die bessere Grafik hat man einfach.
> 
> Beispiel: Ich kauf mir 2011 eine Konsole und einen Gaming-tauglichen PC, dann hab ich auch 2014 noch eine deutlich überlegene Grafik der Konsole gegenüber.



Dafür muss du für den Gaming tauglichen PC auch mehr ausgeben.
Wie viele Konsolenspiele kannst du dir für die Preisdifferenz kaufen?
Wie viel länger kannst du mit der Konsole spielen, bei der Verbrauchsdifferenz?



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Nach aktuellem Stand bringt ein 6 Kerner in Games nicht so viele Vorteile"
> 
> Ja und jetzt?
> 
> Trotzdem kauft sich deswegen keiner mehr einen Vierkerner, weil die Entwicklung nunmal voranschreitet, es gibt bessere Technik zum gleichen Preis.



Und wieso meinst du, dass eine Konsolenprierung in einem Jahr besser auf einem 6 Kerner laufen wird als auf einen 4 Kerner?
6 Kerner gibt es seit letzten Jahr. Guck ich mir ein aktuelles Spiel, wie Homefront an, das entwickelt wurde, als es 6 Kerner schon gab. Trotzdem läuft es auf einem 6 Kerner nicht 50% schneller als auf einem Quad und Crysis 2 ist nicht anders.
Also, wo bleibt deine Entwicklung, von der du immer redest?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem läuft es auf einem 6 Kerner nicht 50% schneller als auf einem Quad und Crysis 2 ist nicht anders.


 
Ja, weil es keinen Bedarf gibt.

Ein QuadCore ist so schnell, das reicht schon völlig aus, da braucht man nicht noch gesondert und unnötig auf Sechskerner zu optimieren, das ist der einzige Grund.

Wenns drauf ankommt, wie z.B. bei Videoprogrammen, dann ist der Sechskernern selbstverständlich deutlich schneller.



"Dafür muss du für den Gaming tauglichen PC auch mehr ausgeben.
Wie viele Konsolenspiele kannst du dir für die Preisdifferenz kaufen?
Wie viel länger kannst du mit der Konsole spielen, bei der Verbrauchsdifferenz?"


Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin kein Geizhals der jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen will, sondern ich will gute Games in aktueller Grafik genießen, und nicht in Grafik von 2006 oder eigl. noch früher.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

@ quanti 
wurde crysis 2 nicht 6-kern optimiert? Habe iwas darüber mal gelesen. Naja kann mich aber auch geirrt haben. 6-kerner sind nur fürs benchen oder rendern zum zocken unnütz.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

@Lanparty
Zuerst waren es alle 2-3 Jahre und jetzt auf einmal sind es 10 Jahre. 

Hast du schon mal versucht, gebrauchte PC-Games zu verkaufen?
Bei Gamestop nehmen die kaum welche zurück. Das sollte man bei den Kosten nicht vergessen, da kaum einer alle Games behalten wird. 

Wenn man nur zocken will, kauft man sich die billige Xbox, bei Bedarf gebrauchte Games und steigt nach einem Jahr kostengünstiger aus, da man auch nicht viel Strom verbraucht.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

Mein Lieblingsspiel 2010 war Red Dead Redemption
MehmetB zeig mir mal einen PC der das Spiel flüssig darstellen kann bitte.
Achso - das Spiel gibts ja gar nicht für den PC! 

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den kommenden Hit L.A. Noire
MehmetB zeig mir mal einen PC der das Spiel flüssig darstellen kann bitte.
Achso - das Spiel kommt ja gar nicht für den PC! 

Die einzige Argumentation deinerseits ist ständig die technische Überlegenheit des PCs.
Diese wird aufgrund der Beliebtheit der Konsolen aber nicht mal annähernd ausgereizt.
Es gibt immer bessere Hardware aber keine Spiele welche diese auch nutzen.
Warum wohl? Weil sich am PC einfach viel zu wenige Spiele verkaufen im Vergleich zu Konsolen.

Warum sollte man sich als PC-Entwickler die Arbeit machen und DX11+Tesselation, PhysX usw.
einbauen wenn man damit gerade mal einen Bruchteil der PC-Zocker erreicht? Der Großteil der
PC-Zocker nutzt Mid-Range-Systeme (siehe Steam-Umfrage und andere Studien) und die sind 
froh wenn mal ein halbes Jahr alles halbwegs reibungslös läuft.

Erzähl uns noch weitere 100 Seiten wie geil dich der PC nicht macht weil er technisch ja so gut ist
- es ändert nichts daran dass diese Arbeitsmaschine niemals das Spielgefühl der Konsolen vermittelt
und es auch viele gute Spiele am PC gar nicht gibt! Denn auch wenn man den PC an den TV anschließen 
kann machen das die meisten nicht eben weil man einen eigenen Desktop-Platz für den PC hat (arbeiten,
Internet surfen etc.), der TV an einem anderen Platz steht und man sicher nicht ständig Kabel umstecken
und über 10-15m Distanz verlegen und den PC hin- und her schleppen will. Nur weil es in der Theorie
möglich ist heisst das noch lange nicht dass es jeder macht und machen will. Zudem muss man immer
alles zuerst in Windows konfigurieren und dazu kann man kein Pad verwenden. Und wer nutzt auf der 
Couch Tastatur+Maus? 

Spar dir auch deinen aggressiven Ton und die Beleidigungen anderer User!
Ich habe dich bereits gemeldet und die Moderatoren haben dich im Blickfeld.
Ich bin nicht der einzige User hier welcher der Meinung ist dass du oft zu weit gehst.
Also aufpassen!


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

@ TheMiz:

Toller einseitiger Post, genauso gibt es PC-exklusive Titel bzw. PC-optimierte Titel.

"Diese wird aufgrund der Beliebtheit der Konsolen aber nicht mal annähernd ausgereizt."

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...r-Effekte-und-Tessellation/Action-Spiel/News/

Behauptung eindeutig widerlegt.

Der Rest hinkt auch, deine Konsole steht doch auch am Fernseher, also warum dort keinen PC hinstellen?
Dass man noch einen extra Arbeits-PC hat macht ja nichts, haben alle Konsolenspieler doch auch.

"und dazu kann man kein Pad verwenden"

Hast du wirklich noch nie davon gehört dass es Gamepads genauso für den PC gibt?

"Ich habe dich bereits gemeldet und die Moderatoren haben dich im Blickfeld."

Nicht nur mich


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

@ Fadi 
Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf 10 Jahre? Bin gerade verwirrt.


----------



## Primer (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Optik gegenüber der Konsole?
> Ich hab Games in mittlerer und niedrigere Auflösung gesehen und ich kann nicht sagen, dass sie trotzdem noch bessere aussehen als auf der Konsole.



Vielleicht in geringen Umfang höher als eine 360, da die M240GT ca. 30% hinter einer 8800GT liegt. Das ganze zieht sich im Rahmen der grafischen unterscheide zwischen PS3 zu 360.

@50% Performance plus in GTA IV
Dem ist nicht so, da gibts auch einen Vergleich hier auf PCGH zwischen Phenom II X4 und X6.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Der PC könnte aber eine viel bessere Grafik liefern, wenn er einen so hohen Optimierungsgrad wie die Konsolen aufweisen würde. 

Früher, bevor es eigene Grafikkarten gab, war das noch anders.

@Lanparty
Steht in einem Beitrag von dir.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der PC könnte aber eine viel bessere Grafik liefern, wenn er einen so hohen Optimierungsgrad wie die Konsolen aufweisen würde.


 

Klar, aber die Konsolen könnten auch eine viel bessere Grafik abliefern, wenn sie denn endlich mal modernisiert werden würden,* was ja auch die Entwickler zurecht kritiseren.*

Und dass es die Konsole viel nötiger hätte, ist ja allgemein bekannt.

Immerhin hat man am PC eine bessere Grafik, das ist ein klarer Vorteil.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

Warum sollte man eine Konsole modernisieren? Dazu haben die Hardware-Freaks doch den PC.
Allerdings nutzt mir der beste PC nichts wenn die Entwickler kaum Spiele für die bessere Hardware bringen. 
Und die bringen deswegen keine Spiele weil eben der Großteil der Menschen mit Konsolen und deren Grafik
*absolut und 100% zufrieden sind*. Wenn der PC so beliebt wäre bräuchten sich PC-Fanatiker wie du gar nicht
aufregen weil die Konsolen dann eh keine Rolle spielen würden - aber es sind eben die Konsolen die DEUTLICH
beliebter sind - trotz schlechterer Grafik/Technik.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

@ Fadi höö o_O iwi finde ich da nichts wo was von 10 Jahre drinnen steht oder du hast was falsch verstanden.  oder ich bin blind xd

Klar muss man früher oder später die Grafik der konsolen verbessern sonst sehen diese im Vergleich zu pc noch schlechter aus als diese so schon sind. Wenn man die Grafik aber nicht verbessert werden die pc games optimiert un die graka Hersteller gehen pleite da keiner eine "gute" graka mehr braucht.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Warum sollte man eine Konsole modernisieren?


 
Deshalb?

Crysis 2: Konsolen laufen nur mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details, PC-Version deutlich mehr Effekte und Tessellation? - crysis 2

Einfach weil sie nichtmehr zeitgemäß sind und die Entwickler in der Umsetzung ihrer Vorstellungen hindern.

Außer anspruchslosen Leuten ist niemand mit der Grafik zufrieden, les doch mal die Crysis 2 Threads hier, die Leute sind Crysis 1 Grafik gewohnt und wollen sich mit einer schlechteren Grafik als in Teil 1 einfach nicht zufrieden geben. 

"absolut und 100% zufrieden sind"

Ja, wenn sie nichts anderes gewohnt sind schon, ist doch klar.

Du würdest als auch noch im Jahr 2198 auf die jetzige Xbox setzen und hier im Forum fragen, wieso man die Konsolen denn aktualisieren solle, weil doch alle mit der DirectX9 Grafik von 2005 zufrieden sind... lächerlich.

"Ihr" sagt doch immer man muss am PC immer aufrüsten damit man die allerneuste Grafik genießen kann, bei den Konsolen gebt ihr euch komischerweise mit der veralteten Grafik zufrieden und sagt eine Aktualisierung ist nicht nötig, so ein krasser Widerspruch. Und ich muss euch sogar noch drauf hinweisen...


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

Du machst den gleichen Fehler wie alle PC-Fanatiker in den Foren.
Du denkst IHR seid die Mehrheit. Dabei seid IHR eine MINDERHEIT. 
Die Leute die Crysis 1 als Grafik-Standard sehen sind vielleicht 1-2% aller Zocker auf der Welt.
Du wirst dich damit abfinden müssen dass sich die Technik nicht so rasch weiter entwickelt wie DU willst
weil der Markt dafür viel zu klein ist. Jene Leute die sich sofort eine neue Grafikkarten-Generation inkl. CPU
kaufen (die alte limitiert ja schon wieder ) machen vielleicht 1-2% des gesamten PC-Marktes aus.

Die Leute von denen du glaubst dass sie die großen PC-Checker sind kaufen sich Komplett-PCs von Aldi und
Mediamarkt. Und da läuft kein Spiel was die PC-Technik mal richtig nutzt (Crysis, Metro etc.) in höchsten
Details flüssig. Und für die "normalen" Details reicht eben auch eine Konsole.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Außer anspruchslosen Leuten ist niemand mit der Grafik zufrieden, les doch mal die Crysis 2 Threads hier, die Leute sind Crysis 1 Grafik gewohnt und wollen sich mit einer schlechteren Grafik als in Teil 1 einfach nicht zufrieden geben.
> 
> "absolut und 100% zufrieden sind"
> 
> ...



Crysis 2 Grafik ist nicht schlecht . Man hat einfach mehr erwartet . Und wieso ist die Grafik schlecht ? Weil die Entwickler sich auf die Konsolen Spezialisiert haben  

2198 wird es wohl eine neue Konsolen geben...


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

@Lanparty
Das mit den 10 Jahren hast du wohl konsolenübergreifend gemeint. 
Hab ich falsch verstanden. 

Man muss auch noch bedenken, dass wenn man sich zum Release einer Konsole nen gleichwertigen PC gekauft hat, man beim PC bei der Grafik mit den Jahren Abstriche machen muss, während bei einer Konsole optimiert wird. 
Außer man rüstet auf und das kostet halt wieder.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Du machst den gleichen Fehler wie alle PC-Fanatiker in den Foren.
> Du denkst IHR seid die Mehrheit. Dabei seid IHR eine MINDERHEIT.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Minderheit? *Les ma den Thread und schau dir die Umfrage an, das ist eindeutig!*

Crysis 1 als Grafik-Standard sieht jeder an, der sich etwas auskennt, sogar PCGH_Raff hat das gestern in einem Thread geschrieben (zurecht natürlich).

1% aller Zocker weltweit, ja ne is klar... 

Und selbst wenn, ist doch völlig egal, für die Unwissenheit der anderen kann der 1ne Prozent nichts.


" man beim PC bei der Grafik mit den Jahren Abstriche machen muss, während bei einer Konsole optimiert wird."


Soso, wenn die Entwickler an den Konsolengames nach einiger Zeit die Grafik runterdrehen, wie bei Crysis 2, dann nennst du das optimieren, beim PC sinds dann wieder Abstriche.

Übrigens, schonmal gehört dass die Grafikkartenhersteller ihre Treiber sogar extra auf neue Games optimieren? Also da wird genauso optimiert, ebenso wie beim Entwickler direkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Du kannst die Umfrage hier nicht mit der wirklichen Welt vergleichen. 

Wir sind hier in einem PC-Forum und wenn das Ergebnis anders aussehen würde, würde ich mir Sorgen machen.


----------



## Primer (18. März 2011)

Bei Videospielen wird der PC auch nie den Optimierungsgrad einer Konsole erreichen, er Kompensiert das durch Rohleistung. Dieser Vorteil bringt den Konsolen vielleicht 30% bis maximal 50% Mehrleistung ein. Nun hat aber die 88XX Serie bereits grob übern Daumen gepeilt 70-100% Mehrleistung gegenüber einer Konsole. 

Beim PC geht die Leistung mittlerweile in die Auflösung, AA/AF, Vsync und meist auf 60Fps, was ja auch zweifelsohne Mehrleistung benötigt. Das Ergebnis ist ein sauberes, scharfes, flüssiges und versatzfreies Bild. Auch sind Schattenauflösung und besonders das LoD auf dem PC meist besser. Nicht wenige Titel bieten auch noch mehr Schmankerl an. Es ist also keinesfalls so das die Grafik dem Konsolenpendanten entspricht. 

Gut jetzt mag man Argumentieren das dies ja aus 3m Entfernung auf 50Zoll keiner mehr sieht, aber das gilt doch nur für das Aliasing. Flakernde Schatten, Lod, fehlendes AF und vor allem 30Fps fallen garantiert jedem auf. Zumal da auch eine weitere Komponente hinzukommt, ich persönlich kann bei einem Shooter, Rennspiel oder anderen Spielen, die auf Präzision setzen keine 1,5m weg sitzen (wohlgemerkt besitze ich einen 32Zoller) da ich sonst eben nicht präzise genug agieren kann, weil alles zu klein ist. bin ich dann aber auf 1,5m ran, sieht man auch das Aliasing wieder deutlich.

Hört doch endlich auf die grafischen vorteile am PC klein zu reden, mit einem guten P/L Rechner hat man da unübersehbare Optikvorzüge.

Bevor jetzt wieder die "bloß die Optik ist vorteilhaft" Kritiker auf den Plan treten. Wo gibts den sonst noch große Unterschiede bei den Plattformen. Mir fallen noch 3 weitere ein, der Bedienkomfort, die Spielauswahl und der Preis. Grafik geht an den PC, Bedienkomfort an die Konsole...Preis und Spielauswahl sind subjektiv und eher schwer kalkulierbar.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

Wieviele User hat PCGH denn? Sag mir die Zahl.

Und jetzt rechne wieviele User einen Zweit- oder sogar Dritt-Account haben (Gewinnspiele etc.)

Und dann rechne mal wieviele User hier tatsächlich immer High-End-Hardware kaufen bzw. sieh dir die Profile an.

Und zum Schluss rechne mal aus wieviel Prozent das auf ~80 Millionen Einwohner in Deutschland sind.

Dann wirst du vielleicht erkennen wie wenig Leute sich eigentlich tatsächlich regelmäßig über PCs und neueste Hardware informieren.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

"Dann wirst du vielleicht erkennen wie wenig Leute sich eigentlich tatsächlich regelmäßig über PCs und neueste Hardware informieren."

Ja und?

Das ändert alles nix an disem Fakt:



primerp12 schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich auf die grafischen vorteile am PC klein zu reden, mit einem guten P/L Rechner hat man da unübersehbare Optikvorzüge.




Da dies aber dennoch hier der Fall ist, sind eigentlich schon lange die Mods an der Reihe...

Fakten zu leugnen, die wir hier belegen können http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...r-Effekte-und-Tessellation/Action-Spiel/News/ , gehört nunmal ebenfalls geahndet.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @MehmetB
> Du kannst die Umfrage hier nicht mit der wirklichen Welt vergleichen.
> 
> Wir sind hier in einem PC-Forum und wenn das Ergebnis anders aussehen würde, würde ich mir Sorgen machen.


 
Genau so ist es in einem Konsolen Forum sieht es genau anders aus.


----------



## Primer (18. März 2011)

@TheMiz
Du sprachst von 1-2% des Gesamt Markes für Computer? Wie viele werden jährlich weltweit verkauft 300Millionen? Und das ohne den Komponentenmarkt. Es ist sehr schwer einzuschätzen wie viele wirklich ein Crysis @max zum laufen bekommen, aber mir ist immer noch nicht so recht klar worauf das abzielt. Letztendlich kann man diese Qualität eines Spieles ja nicht daran fest machen was die Masse hat und was nicht.
Wie ich auch schon mal anführte, bewertet man ein Konsolenspiel ja auch nicht auf einem SD TV um dann zu sagen wie verpixelt das doch aussieht.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele werden jährlich weltweit verkauft 300Millionen?



Nicht jeder der sich einen PC kauft spielt damit
Games


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Dass man mit einem entsprechenden PC eine bessere Grafik als auf Konsolen  bekommt ist klar. 
Es wäre ja auch traurig, wenn man für die Mehrkosten nicht auch mehr Leistung bekommen würde.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

@ primerp12
Mir geht es darum dass Konsolen ihre Daseins-Berechtigung haben weil sie einfach hervorragende Spiele mit exzellenter Optik bieten.
Ein aktueller Gaming-PC kann sicher bessere Grafik auf den Bildschirm zaubern als jede Konsole (logisch).
Am PC verkauft sich ein Starcraft II bisher ungefähr 3,5 Mio. mal. Das ist aber eine absolute Ausnahme, nur wenige Spiele erreichen diese Zahl.
Auf den Konsolen gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Spielen die sich mehr als 5 Mio. mal oder öfter verkauft.

Hier zeigt sich dass das Konsolen-Lineup insgesamt wesentlich beliebter ist als das PC-Lineup, auch wenn es immer auf den subjektiven Geschmack
ankommt - keine Frage! Und das obwohl der PC eben technisch überlegen ist. Das zeigt meiner Meinung nach dass diese Überlegenheit den Großteil
nicht wichtig ist. WAS wichtig ist sind gute Spiele und tolle Spielerlebnisse (Spielspaß).


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Die Leute von denen du glaubst dass sie die großen PC-Checker sind kaufen sich Komplett-PCs von Aldi und
> Mediamarkt. Und da läuft kein Spiel was die PC-Technik mal richtig nutzt (Crysis, Metro etc.) in höchsten
> Details flüssig. Und für die "normalen" Details reicht eben auch eine Konsole.


 
Und genau das ist die Crux.
Technisch waere ungleich viel mehr moeglich, aber dann wuerden die Spiele die aktuelle Systeme ausreizen nie die breite Masse erreichen und waeren wirtschaftlich nicht machbar. Ausser es gibt einen geballten Sinneswandel und die User solcher Systeme wuerden dann den entsprechenden Preis bezahlen.
Waeren aber in einer Weise auch nur Exklusivtitel, da diese nur von Usern mit extrem teuren Highendsystemen genutzt werden koennen.
Ich persoenlich wuerde gerne mal so ein Produkt sehen, welches die aktuelle Tophardware genauso nutzen kann, wie z.b. Uncharted die PS3.

Aber da Softwareschmieden nicht mehr die kleinen Betriebe von Visionaeren sind, sondern riesige Unternehmen, geht es schon lange nicht mehr darum, was ist moeglich. Der Leitfaden der heutigen Zeit ist doch: wie verdiene ich am besten und schnellsten so viel wie moeglich Geld. Das erreicht man nun mal wenn man die breite Masse erreicht, und wie schon weiter oben festgestellt sind das nicht die Freaks, wie sie hier im Forum zu einem Großteil vertreten sind, sondern der "Normaluser" mit einem mittelmaessigen bis schlechtem System.

Fasst man das zusammen, halte ich es fuer sehr vermessen zu behaupten das Konsolen die Spieleentwicklung bremsen.
Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, das PC User selbst die Entwicklung einschraenken und bremsen, da der Großteil nicht bereit ist viel Geld fuer so ein Unterhaltungssystem auszugeben (wo der Erneuerungszyklus bekanntermassen sehr kurz ist).
Geht man von einem Idealfall aus, wo flaechendeckend viele Leute Highendcomputersysteme ihr Eigen nennen, haetten wir qualitativ viel bessere Spiele (ich geh mal von der Optik aus) und da muessten die Konsolenhersteller nachziehen, ohne wenn und aber. Das ist aber leider nur ein kleiner Traum und Wunschdenken von mir.

Die Realitaet ist doch: wenige Freaks die Highendsysteme haben, wo sich die Hardware bei vielen Spielen einfach nur langweilt und brach herumliegt.
Viele mittelmaessige bis schlechte Systeme, die Spiele kaum besser wiedergeben koennen als Konsolen. Auch hier wage ich zu behaupten, das die das sogar schlechter machen, weil die Software selbst diese Hardware wegen der vielen moeglichen Konfigurationen und dadurch Kompatiblitaeten nicht ausreizen kann!

Solange es keine vernuenftigen Standards bei den PC's gibt, werden PC Spiele leider nie den Wirkungsgrad einer Konsole erreichen, leider.
Die Hersteller konnten sich die letzten 25-mehr Jahre nicht mal einigen ein einheitliches Standardbios zu basteln, wo es ueberall gleich aussieht und welches man in gleicher Weise bedienen kann. Und bei solchen elementaren Dingen faengt es an.
Koennte man jetzt immer weiter fortfuehren.

So gern ich PC's habe und an ihnen rumschraube, solche Sachen sind halt klare Vorteile einer Konsole.


mfG
V.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

@ V.
Sehr schöner Beitrag!

Wobei ich mich persönlich über die Entwicklung nicht beschweren kann. Man kauft einmal eine Konsole und die spielt die Games über 6 Jahre (oder mehr)
in guter Qualität ab - keine Sorgen, keine Mühen. Es gibt auch viele PC-Zocker welche diese Entwicklung mögen da sie nicht ständig aufrüsten müssen.
Und dann wenn eine neue Generation kommt ist der Sprung der Technik umso größer und man denkt sich "WOW!! Das ist eine Wahnsinns-Grafik!!"

Wenn ich mir die DX11-Effekte eines Metro 2033 oder Dragon Age 2 ansehe denke ich mir: "Und DAFÜR soll ich eine neue GraKa kaufen!?"


----------



## frido007 (18. März 2011)

Die Diskussionen sind eigentlich komplett sinnlos. Beide Systeme haben gravierende Vorteile und Nachteile.

Ich hab auch nen PC (für Gaming, Office, Internet) und eine PS3 am Fernseher. Nutze beides ca in gleichen Teilen. Jetzt vielleicht die PS3 sogar mehr wegen GT5.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die DX11-Effekte eines Metro 2033 oder Dragon Age 2 ansehe denke ich mir: "Und DAFÜR soll ich eine neue GraKa kaufen!?"


 
Wie kommst denn auf so einen Stuss?

Niemand zwingt dich immer die neueste Grafikkarte zu kaufen, aber durch solche stetigen, wenn auch kleinen, Verbesserungen evolutioniert sich die Grafik nunmal.

Nur wer sich eben JETZT einen PC kauft kauft sich logischerweise Hardware die zeitgemäß ist und somit DX11 unterstützt und man hat die Vorteile und fertig.



"da sie nicht ständig aufrüsten müssen."


Auch wenn dus mittlerweile zum hundertsten mal schreibst, es ist falsch und trifft nicht zu und wurde mittlerweile zu oft erklärt, als es jetzt nochmal zu tun nur weil du den Thread nicht liest.



"Man kauft einmal eine Konsole und die spielt die Games über 6 Jahre (oder mehr)
in guter Qualität ab - keine Sorgen, keine Mühen"

Mach ich mit meinem PC genauso, also nicht erwähnenswert.




Ein Aspekt ist doch viel viel entscheidender:
*
Wie viele Leute wissen denn tatsächlich dass z.B. Crysis 2 eben NICHT mit maximalen Details auf ihrer Konsole läuft, sondern nur mit niedrigene-mittleren?*

Ich wette maximal 1%. 

Der Rest denkt doch ganz plumb, dass es automatisch auf UltraHoch läuft, genauso wie am PC.
Aber das ist nunmal (nachweislich) komplett falsch.
Das zieht sich durch viele Games.

Diese Unwissenheit ist u.a. der Grund, wieso sich Konsolen relativ gut verkaufen.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

frido007 schrieb:


> Die Diskussionen sind eigentlich komplett sinnlos. Beide Systeme haben gravierende Vorteile und Nachteile.
> 
> Ich hab auch nen PC (für Gaming, Office, Internet) und eine PS3 am Fernseher. Nutze beides ca in gleichen Teilen. Jetzt vielleicht die PS3 sogar mehr wegen GT5.


 
Geht mir haargenauso und sowas von /sign!

Aber irgendwer muss doch den laengeren haben 

mfG
V.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

frido007 schrieb:


> Beide Systeme haben gravierende Vorteile und Nachteile.


 
Welchen gravierenden Nachteil hat denn bitte ein PC gegenüber einer Konsole?

Und jetzt komm nicht mit Sachen, die hier schon 10x abgeklärt wurden.

Man ist an der Konsole nunmal viel eingeschränkter, keine Mods, keine Maus und Tastatur, reduzierte Grafik, an die teureren Games gebunden, am PC ist man da viel variabler.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Welchen gravierenden Nachteil hat denn bitte ein PC gegenüber einer Konsole?
> 
> Und jetzt komm nicht mit Sachen, die hier schon 10x abgeklärt wurden.


 
Kompatiblitaet untereinander und zu viele verschiedene Komponenten ohne vernuenftige Standards.

Muss ich das naeher erlaeutern oder nimmst du wenigsten das so hin?

mfG
V.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute wissen denn tatsächlich dass z.B. Crysis 2 eben NICHT mit maximalen Details auf ihrer Konsole läuft, sondern nur mit niedrigene-mittleren?[/B]
> 
> Ich wette maximal 1%.
> 
> ...



Da hast du leider recht....


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kompatiblitaet untereinander und zu viele verschiedene Komponenten ohne vernuenftige Standards.
> 
> Muss ich das naeher erlaeutern oder nimmst du wenigsten das so hin?


 
Ich verstehe ganz ehrlich nicht was du meinst.

Gibt doch genügend Standards?


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kompatiblitaet untereinander und zu viele verschiedene Komponenten ohne vernuenftige Standards.
> 
> Muss ich das naeher erlaeutern oder nimmst du wenigsten das so hin?
> 
> ...



Wieso sieht es eigentlich niemand als Vorteil, dass PC Spiele bei vernünftiger Programmierung an die jeweils vorhandene Hardware angepasst werden können? Hab ich einen älteren Rechner muss eben Konsolengrafik reichen, besitze ich eine Highendmaschine komme ich in den Genuss besserer Grafik und muss in fordernden Szenen keine Ruckler ertragen...


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

Solche neuen Technologien finde ich 10x besser als alle DX11-Effekte und Tesselation zusammen was ich bisher am PC gesehen habe.

Und sie kommt in einem Konsolen-exklusiven Spiel zum ersten Mal vor.  (ab 1:50)

YouTube - Trailer - L.A. NOIRE The Technology Behind Performance Video Trailer


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wieso sieht es eigentlich niemand als Vorteil, dass PC Spiele bei vernünftiger Programmierung an die jeweils vorhandene Hardware angepasst werden können? Hab ich einen älteren Rechner muss eben Konsolengrafik reichen, besitze ich eine Highendmaschine komme ich in den Genuss besserer Grafik und muss in fordernden Szenen keine Ruckler ertragen...


 

Guter Post.

Vorteile fürs PC-Gaming scheinen hier nur wenige zugegeben zu wollen... haben sich halt einige hier eine Konsole gekauft für paar hundert €, und sind jetzt womöglich etwas frustriert als sie erfahren haben dass sogar ein Mittelklasse-PC eine bessere Grafik bietet, bei natürlich wesentlich günstigeren Spielen, Modbarkeit...


@ TheMiz: Gibts für PC-exklusive Spiele ganz genauso, solche Technologien.

Wie schon gesagt, würden alle so denken wie du, was zum Glück nicht der Fall ist, dann würde es nie Technik-Evolution geben, Spiele würden 2198 noch genauso aussehen wie heute, das will niemand. Technik macht nie extreme Sprünge, sondern immer langsame aber sichere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja, weil es keinen Bedarf gibt.
> 
> Ein QuadCore ist so schnell, das reicht schon völlig aus, da braucht man nicht noch gesondert und unnötig auf Sechskerner zu optimieren, das ist der einzige Grund.



Hmm... aber du redest doch immer davon, dass die Games extra für den PC so super optimiert werden., wo denn? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Wenns drauf ankommt, wie z.B. bei Videoprogrammen, dann ist der Sechskernern selbstverständlich deutlich schneller.



Öhm, schon wieder Anwendungen.
Moment, ich sags noch mal, extra für dich noch mal, damit du wieder mitmeißeln kannst:
Eine Spielekonsole ist eine Konsole, mit der man spielt, wie der Name schon sagt.
Ich kenne niemanden, der sich eine Konsole kauft, weil er damit Videos rendern will.

Du redest doch immer von Games, also bleib bei Games und nichts anderem.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Dafür muss du für den Gaming tauglichen PC auch mehr ausgeben.
> Wie viele Konsolenspiele kannst du dir für die Preisdifferenz kaufen?
> Wie viel länger kannst du mit der Konsole spielen, bei der Verbrauchsdifferenz?"
> 
> Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin kein Geizhals der jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen will, sondern ich will gute Games in aktueller Grafik genießen, und nicht in Grafik von 2006 oder eigl. noch früher.



Andere kaufen sich eben alle 5 Jahre einen neuen PC, weil er nun mal eher ein Arbeitsgerät ist und man nebenbei darauf spielt. Wenn das neueste Game dann eben nicht mehr mit Max spielbar ist, wird runtergeschraubt.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ quanti
> wurde crysis 2 nicht 6-kern optimiert? Habe iwas darüber mal gelesen. Naja kann mich aber auch geirrt haben. 6-kerner sind nur fürs benchen oder rendern zum zocken unnütz.



Keine Ahnung, aber selbst wenns perfekt optimiert ist, bezweifel ich mal stark, dass das Game dann 50% schneller läuft.



TheMiz schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsspiel 2010 war Red Dead Redemption
> MehmetB zeig mir mal einen PC der das Spiel flüssig darstellen kann bitte.
> Achso - das Spiel gibts ja gar nicht für den PC!



Jep, darauf warte ich auch schon, habs beim Kumpel auf der Xbox gesehen und macht richtig Laune, hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr so lange.
Leider ist es für den PC nicht mal angekündigt. 



TheMiz schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich als PC-Entwickler die Arbeit machen und DX11+Tesselation, PhysX usw.
> einbauen wenn man damit gerade mal einen Bruchteil der PC-Zocker erreicht? Der Großteil der
> PC-Zocker nutzt Mid-Range-Systeme (siehe Steam-Umfrage und andere Studien) und die sind
> froh wenn mal ein halbes Jahr alles halbwegs reibungslös läuft.



Die meisten, die einen PC haben, spielen damit nur das, was geht, wenn es eine DX11 Karte ist, dann nur mit den Details, die die zulässt, mehr halt nicht.
Guck dir den Standard Medion PC an, der bei Aldi verkauft wird, wo hat der eine High End Grafikkarte drin?
Gibts nicht mehr, lohnt nicht mehr, weil die Leute, die bei Aldi den PC kaufen, eine Konsole im Wohnzimmer stehen haben, auf der sie spielen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Klar, aber die Konsolen könnten auch eine viel bessere Grafik abliefern, wenn sie denn endlich mal modernisiert werden würden,* was ja auch die Entwickler zurecht kritiseren.*
> 
> Und dass es die Konsole viel nötiger hätte, ist ja allgemein bekannt.
> 
> Immerhin hat man am PC eine bessere Grafik, das ist ein klarer Vorteil.



Welcher Entwickler kritisiert das denn?
Wenn ich Interviews mit Entwicklern lese, egal ob bei PC Games, Gamestar oder PC Action, und dort die Frage gestellt wird, wieso das Game kein DX11 hat, dann kommt die Antwort, weil sie DX11 nicht brauchen um es so darstellen zu können, wie sie es wollen. DX11 einzubinden lohnt für sie nicht, weils zu aufwändig und der Nutzen eher schleierhaft ist. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Deshalb?
> 
> Crysis 2: Konsolen laufen nur mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details, PC-Version deutlich mehr Effekte und Tessellation? - crysis 2



Öhm, wo hat denn Crysis 2 Tesselation?
Ist mir entgangen, dass Crysis 2 DX11 hat, war in der MP Demo zumindest nichts von zu sehen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Ihr" sagt doch immer man muss am PC immer aufrüsten damit man die allerneuste Grafik genießen kann, bei den Konsolen gebt ihr euch komischerweise mit der veralteten Grafik zufrieden und sagt eine Aktualisierung ist nicht nötig, so ein krasser Widerspruch. Und ich muss euch sogar noch drauf hinweisen...



Du kannst eben keine Konsole aufrüsten. Könnte man eine Konsole aufrüsten und die Games dann besser sind, würden das sicher einige machen, ist aber nicht möglich und den PC User zwingt man ja auch nicht aufzurüsten, vor allem, weil das Game mit der alten Hardware ja auch noch läuft.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Minderheit? *Les ma den Thread und schau dir die Umfrage an, das ist eindeutig!*
> 
> Crysis 1 als Grafik-Standard sieht jeder an, der sich etwas auskennt, sogar PCGH_Raff hat das gestern in einem Thread geschrieben (zurecht natürlich).



Stell die Frage in einem Konsolen Forum und die Antwort wird anders aussehen. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> 1% aller Zocker weltweit, ja ne is klar...
> 
> Und selbst wenn, ist doch völlig egal, für die Unwissenheit der anderen kann der 1ne Prozent nichts.



Ich denke mal, dass 1% alles PC Nutzer noch sehr hochgegriffen sind, ich tippe auf weniger als 0,1%.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Bei Videospielen wird der PC auch nie den Optimierungsgrad einer Konsole erreichen, er Kompensiert das durch Rohleistung. Dieser Vorteil bringt den Konsolen vielleicht 30% bis maximal 50% Mehrleistung ein. Nun hat aber die 88XX Serie bereits grob übern Daumen gepeilt 70-100% Mehrleistung gegenüber einer Konsole.



Nur sieht das Game mit einer 8800 nicht besser aus als auf einer Konsole.
Und was nützt die gewaltige Rohleistung, wenn das Game erst gar nicht läuft, wie bei GTA 4 oder beschissen läuft, wie bei Dragon Age 2?



primerp12 schrieb:


> Gut jetzt mag man Argumentieren das dies ja aus 3m Entfernung auf 50Zoll keiner mehr sieht, aber das gilt doch nur für das Aliasing. Flakernde Schatten, Lod, fehlendes AF und vor allem 30Fps fallen garantiert jedem auf. Zumal da auch eine weitere Komponente hinzukommt, ich persönlich kann bei einem Shooter, Rennspiel oder anderen Spielen, die auf Präzision setzen keine 1,5m weg sitzen (wohlgemerkt besitze ich einen 32Zoller) da ich sonst eben nicht präzise genug agieren kann, weil alles zu klein ist. bin ich dann aber auf 1,5m ran, sieht man auch das Aliasing wieder deutlich.



Dafür musst du auch eine Menge Geld ausgeben, damit das überhaupt sehen kannst, das musst du bei den Konsolen eben nicht, Game kaufen und spielen.
Beim PC:
Game kaufen, Treiber aktualisieren, nachm Patch gucken, hoffen, dass ein Patch kommt, weil das Game kaum spielbare Frames liefert. Einen neuen Treiber erhoffen, weil das Game Grafikfehler produziert.
Neue Hardware kaufen, weil das Game mit deiner Hardware abstürzt.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich auf die grafischen vorteile am PC klein zu reden, mit einem guten P/L Rechner hat man da unübersehbare Optikvorzüge.
> 
> Bevor jetzt wieder die "bloß die Optik ist vorteilhaft" Kritiker auf den Plan treten. Wo gibts den sonst noch große Unterschiede bei den Plattformen. Mir fallen noch 3 weitere ein, der Bedienkomfort, die Spielauswahl und der Preis. Grafik geht an den PC, Bedienkomfort an die Konsole...Preis und Spielauswahl sind subjektiv und eher schwer kalkulierbar.


 
Niemand bestreitet doch, dass die Grafik am PC besser aussieht, aber diese "bessere" Grafik musst du dir für sehr viel Geld kaufen.



Sibig schrieb:


> Nicht jeder der sich einen PC kauft spielt damit
> Games


 
Die meisten haben einen Arbeits PC, mit dem sie ihren Kram machen und eine Konsole, mit der sie spielen, das ist der aktuelle Trend und daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Solche neuen Technologien finde ich 10x besser als alle DX11-Effekte und Tesselation zusammen was ich bisher am PC gesehen habe.
> 
> Und sie kommt in einem Konsolen-exklusiven Spiel zum ersten Mal vor.  (ab 1:50)
> 
> YouTube - Trailer - L.A. NOIRE The Technology Behind Performance Video Trailer


 
Das ist ja richtig gute Grafik. 

Sowas habe ich auf dem PC noch nirgends gesehen. 
Hätte nicht gedacht das sowas auf der Xbox noch möglich ist..... freue mich schon auf L.A Noire


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

JA, L.A. Noire soll sehr geil sein, gibts aber aufm PC nicht.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> JA, L.A. Noire soll sehr geil sein, gibts aber aufm PC nicht.


 
Deswegen habe ich ja auch eine Xbox


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

@ MehmetB

Schwachsinn, es gibt noch kein PC-Spiel was diese Technik nutzt. Vielleicht mal besser informieren bevor man schreibt.

Und ich bin durchaus für Fortschritt - aber der muss nicht alle 6-12 Monate stattfinden wie am PC. 

Du liest einfach nicht genau, ich hab vorhin schon geschrieben, alle 6 Jahre reicht mir eine neue Gen völlig aus.

Dann ist auch der Sprung gleich viel größer als diese Piepmatz-Möchtegern-DX11-Effekte die man heute am PC sieht.

Erst wenn neue Konsolen rauskommen ist der Markt groß genug für neue Engines und somit DEUTLICH besserer Grafik.

Momentan wird nur die Konsolenversion genommen und ein paar Pseudo-Effekte eingebaut. Auf das kann ich verzichten.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Das ist ja richtig gute Grafik.
> 
> Sowas habe ich auf dem PC noch nirgends gesehen.


 

Dann solltest du dir mal PC-Game Seiten ab und zu anschauen... Crysis hat 2007 schon bessere Gesichter dargestellt und Grafik natürlich auch.


"Niemand bestreitet doch, dass die Grafik am PC besser aussieht, aber diese "bessere" Grafik musst du dir für sehr viel Geld kaufen."


Das ist nach wie vor falsch.

Die bessere Grafik muss ich mir NICHT erkaufen, ich hab sie halt. Im Gegenteil, die Spiele sind sogar günstiger.



"Schwachsinn, es gibt noch kein PC-Spiel was diese Technik nutzt. Vielleicht mal besser informieren bevor man schreibt."

Diese Technik interessiert niemanden, am PC gibt es viel viel mehr solcher Techniken, ganz verschiedener Art.



"Dann ist auch der Sprung gleich viel größer"


Wie soll der Sprung größer sein, wenn du gegen Grafikevolution bist?

DX10, DX11, du redest alles schlecht.


"Momentan wird nur die Konsolenversion genommen und ein paar Pseudo-Effekte eingebaut. Auf das kann ich verzichten."

Auf die Konsolenversion? Kann man verstehen. Wieso das schlechtere nehmen?


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir mal PC-Game Seiten ab und zu anschauen... Crysis hat 2007 schon bessere Gesichter dargestellt und Grafik natürlich auch.


Solche Gesichtsanimationen bietet KEIN einziges PC-Spiel, die Technik wurde in LA Noire erstmals verwendet. 

Aber leb weiter in deiner Welt ...


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

@TheMiz
Was ist denn so schlecht daran, dass der Fortschritt am PC fliesend stattfindet? Wenn in 2 oder 3 Jahre die nächste Konolengeneration kommt sind XBOX360 und PS3 schlagartig tot. Ist das so erstrebenswert? Und auch bei dieser neuen Konsolengeneration wird es wieder lange dauern bis Spieleneuerscheinungen gut genug optimiert sind um das Maximum aus der Hardware rauszuhloen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir mal PC-Game Seiten ab und zu anschauen... Crysis hat 2007 schon bessere Gesichter dargestellt und Grafik natürlich auch.



Aha, Crysis, was ist mit anderen Games, wie z.B. Modern Warfare?



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Niemand bestreitet doch, dass die Grafik am PC besser aussieht, aber diese "bessere" Grafik musst du dir für sehr viel Geld kaufen."
> 
> 
> Das ist nach wie vor falsch.
> ...



Öhm, doch, oder was hat dein Rechner gekostet? 
Wenn du für deinen Spielerechner nur 150€ ausgegeben hast und trotzdem alles auf Max spielen kannst, dann falle ich in Ehrfurcht und voller Bewunderung auf die Knie. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Schwachsinn, es gibt noch kein PC-Spiel was diese Technik nutzt. Vielleicht mal besser informieren bevor man schreibt."
> 
> Diese Technik interessiert niemanden, am PC gibt es viel viel mehr solcher Techniken, ganz verschiedener Art.



Die bloß keiner sieht.
Was nützt die tolle Nvidia Tech Demo, was DX11 alles kann, wenn man das nie in einem Game sehen kann.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, doch, oder was hat dein Rechner gekostet?
> Wenn du für deinen Spielerechner nur 150€ ausgegeben hast und trotzdem alles auf Max spielen kannst, dann falle ich in Ehrfurcht und voller Bewunderung auf die Knie.


 
Was sollen diese sinnlosen Provokationen?

Die Konsolen stellen auch kein einziges Game auf maximalen Einstellungen dar.

Die PS3 kostete neu 600€, mittlerweile ist sie veraltet.

Ein PC von damals kostet auch nur noch 150€ und stellt Spiele in Konsolengrafik dar.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die bloß keiner sieht.
> Was nützt die tolle Nvidia Tech Demo, was DX11 alles kann, wenn man das nie in einem Game sehen kann.


 
???

Es gibt genug DX11 Games.

Was nützt mir DX9 wenn es das bessere DX11 gibt müsste die Frage richtig lauten.

Das gleiche wurde hier im Forum von dir wahrscheinlich schon damals zu DX6 geschrieben

"Was nützt mir die DX6 TechDemo, wenn ich es nie in einem Game zu sehen bekomme".

Ginge es nach dir hätten wie noch DX1.


Überhaupt, die ganze Zeit sagt ihr Grafik ist nicht alles, Grafik ist nicht alles, aber wenns zwischen DX10 und DX11 nur kleine optische Unterschiede gibt seit ihr die ersten die rumschreit, dass man da ja nur einen kleinen Unterschied sieht. Eine API beschreibt viel mehr als Grafik, informiert euch einfach mal dazu.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> @TheMiz
> Was ist denn so schlecht daran, dass der Fortschritt am PC fliesend stattfindet? Wenn in 2 oder 3 Jahre die nächste Konolengeneration kommt sind XBOX360 und PS3 schlagartig tot. Ist das so erstrebenswert? Und auch bei dieser neuen Konsolengeneration wird es wieder lange dauern bis Spieleneuerscheinungen gut genug optimiert sind um das Maximum aus der Hardware rauszuhloen.


Schlagartig tot? o_Ô
Die PS2 verkauft sich heute noch hervorragend und teils sind sogar einige Titel in den Charts dabei.
Ich glaube es werden auch noch jährlich neue FIFAs und PES programmiert.

Und der Fortschritt am PC kann ja ruhig fließend stattfinden.
PC-Enthusiasten und Grafik-Fetischisten dürfen da gerne mitmachen - ich mache es nicht.
Denn mir sind die Unterschiede zu gering und zusätzlich liegt der Fokus eh auf den Konsolen, da sich dort die Spiele viel besser verkaufen.
Mir reicht es wenn es alle 6-7 Jahre einen großen Sprung gibt und der ist nur dann möglich wenn eine neue Konsolen-Gen erscheint da der Spielemarkt
dort eben DEUTLICH erfolgreicher ist als am PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Was sollen diese sinnlosen Provokationen?
> 
> Die Konsolen stellen auch kein einziges Game auf maximalen Einstellungen dar.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine ganz normale Frage, was hast du für deinen PC bezahlt?
Sicher mehr als für eine Konsole, oder?
Genau, hab ich auch, du hast also deutlich mehr Geld ausgegeben als nötig tut (denn mit einem 250€ Rechner kann man auch spielen, nur eben nicht auf Max) und freust dich jetzt, dass du AA/AF maximal ausfahren kannst.
Könnte ich auch machen, ich sehe aber den Unterschied nicht, daher ist es recht egal, jeder spielt anders, aber deine Meinung soll für alle PC Gamer bindend sein?



MehmetB schrieb:


> Es gibt genug DX11 Games.
> 
> Was nützt mir DX9 wenn es das bessere DX11 gibt müsste die Frage richtig lauten.



Ja?
Dann schau dir mal die letzten Veröffentlichungen an, bzw. schau dir alle Games von 2010 an, die rausgekommen sind, wie viel Prozent davon hatten DX11?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Schlagartig tot? o_Ô
> Die PS2 verkauft sich heute noch hervorragend und teils sind sogar einige Titel in den Charts dabei.
> Ich glaube es werden auch noch jährlich neue FIFAs und PES programmiert.
> 
> ...




Sinnlose Argumentation, kauf dir einfach alle 6-7 Jahre einen neuen PC und freu dich über den großen Grafiksprung, ist genauso das gleiche.







quantenslipstream schrieb:


> was hast du für deinen PC bezahlt?
> Sicher mehr als für eine Konsole, oder?


 

Was soll diese provozierende und sinnlose Fragerei?

Eine Konsole kostet wenn sie neu und up-to-date ist 600€, mein PC hat 200€ mehr gekostet, dafür kann er wesentlich wesentlich mehr und sieht schöner aus.

Sehs doch mal so, angenommen du kaufst dir eine neue Konsole für 600€, dann brauchst ja noch einen extra PC zum surfen, office, Musik etc., dann bist bei wesentlich höheren Kosten und hast trotzdem eine schlechtere Grafik und die Nachteile der teureren Spiele, keine Mods etc.

Da lieber ein Gerät was das was es soll wenigstens richtig und konsequent kann, und nicht so halbe Sachen wie bei den Konsolen.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Denn mir sind die Unterschiede zu gering und zusätzlich liegt der Fokus eh auf den Konsolen, da sich dort die Spiele viel besser verkaufen.
> Mir reicht es wenn es alle 6-7 Jahre einen großen Sprung gibt und der ist nur dann möglich wenn eine neue Konsolen-Gen erscheint da der Spielemarkt
> dort eben DEUTLICH erfolgreicher ist als am PC.



Der Meinung bin ich auch und garantiert auch ein Großteil der Konsoleros.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Sinnlose Argumentation, kauf dir einfach alle 6-7 Jahre einen neuen PC und freu dich über den großen Grafiksprung, ist genauso das gleiche.


Wieder mal ein FAIL, denn wenn dazwischen ein Spiel kommt was wieder eine neue Graka bzw. DX.XX braucht schaut man wieder in die Röhre.

Wenn die Entwickler wollen dass du aufrüstest dann musst du das auch - auf Konsolen wird halt immer optimiert auf das Vorhandene.

Noch dazu die 100.000 Probleme die am PC immer zwischendurch mal auftreten - du solltest echt mal hier auf PCGH ins Fehler-Forum schauen.

Wieviele Themen und Beiträge gibts inzwischen dort? 1 Million? 

"Spiel X läuft auf meinem System nicht"

"Spiel X lässt sich nicht installieren"

"Grafikfehler in Spiel X durch meine Grafikkarte Y?"

"Fehlermeldung Z kommt beim Spielstart - was tun?"


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Schlagartig tot? o_Ô
> Die PS2 verkauft sich heute noch hervorragend und teils sind sogar einige Titel in den Charts dabei.
> Ich glaube es werden auch noch jährlich neue FIFAs und PES programmiert.


 
Die PS2 ist eine Ausnahme. Schau dir die PS3 an. Alle entwickler sind am jammern das die programmierung für diese Konsole zu umständlich/schwierig ist. Sobald es eine bessere Alternative gibt ist die PS3 weg vom Fenster was Neuerscheinungen angeht.
Was die XBOX360 angeht brauche ich ja nur auf die alte XBOX zu verweisen. Da kam innerhalb kürzester Zeit praktisch nichts mehr sobald die XBOX360 draussen war.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein FAIL, denn wenn dazwischen ein Spiel kommt was wieder eine neue Graka bzw. DX.XX braucht schaut man wieder in die Röhre.


 

Nein, solange ist die Kompatibilität gewährleistet, wie bei den Konsolen halt auch.


Konsolen haben genauso Fehler und Probleme, *Stichwort Ring of Death*, wenn ich mir da manche Konsolen-Foren anschaue...


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Da es für Konsolenspiele einen Gebrauchtmarkt gibt, sind PC-Spiele nich zwangsläufig günstiger. 

Selbst wenn, müsste man eine gewisse Mindestanzahl an Games zocken, damit sich der höhere Stromverbrauch egalisiert.

Wenn man aber kein Office braucht tut es auch eine PS3. 
Zum Surfen kann man Maus und Tastatur anschließen und welch Wunder, Musik kann ich damit such hören.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Da es für Konsolenspiele einen Gebrauchtmarkt gibt, sind PC-Spiele nich zwangsläufig günstiger.



Was soll denn das?

Gib mal "PC Spiel gebraucht" und "ps3 spiel gebraucht" bei ebay ein, das Ergebnis ist 87 : 4 LOL fail


Kannst dein gebrauchtes PC-Spiel ganz genauso verkaufen.

So toll können die Konsolenspiele ja nicht sein wenn du sie immer gleich wieder verkaufst, ich zocke heute noch gute PC-Spiele von 2005, 2006...


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

Die PS2 war genauso dafür bekannt dass sie schwer zu programmieren ist während die Xbox eher PC-nah war und somit leichter, das sagt nicht viel aus.
Es kommt nur auf den Hersteller an was er macht. Wenn die Nachfrage da ist werden auch Spiele gemacht. Das kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen.
Ich gehe davon aus dass die PS3 auch noch einige Jahre unterstützt wird wenn ein Nachfolger kommt. Die Hardware-Basis von über 50 Mio. Konsolen sagt genug aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Nicht wenn der Kopierschutz es verhindert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Was soll diese provozierende und sinnlose Fragerei?



Es ist eine einfache Frage, die eine einfache Antwort erwartet.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Eine Konsole kostet wenn sie neu und up-to-date ist 600€, mein PC hat 200€ mehr gekostet, dafür kann er wesentlich wesentlich mehr und sieht schöner aus.
> 
> Sehs doch mal so, angenommen du kaufst dir eine neue Konsole für 600€, dann brauchst ja noch einen extra PC zum surfen, office, Musik etc., dann bist bei wesentlich höheren Kosten und hast trotzdem eine schlechtere Grafik und die Nachteile der teureren Spiele, keine Mods etc.
> 
> Da lieber ein Gerät was das was es soll wenigstens richtig und konsequent kann, und nicht so halbe Sachen wie bei den Konsolen.



Hmm, wenn ich mir also jetzt eine Konsole kaufe, dann kostet sie halt keine 600€ (was soll ich machen, die Hersteller wollen keine 600€ haben).
Ich kaufe mir also eine Xbox mit allen Extras, kostet um 300€, wenn ich nicht irre.
Damit kann ich das surfen, Musik hören, Spielen (ohne Controller) und Filme gucken.
Hmm, wozu dann noch ein PC?
Ach ja, damit ich ihn mitnehmen kann, ist einfach einen Laptop mitzunehmen als die Konsole.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Was soll denn das?
> 
> Gib mal "PC Spiel gebraucht" und "ps3 spiel gebraucht" bei ebay ein, das Ergebnis ist 87 : 4 LOL fail


 
Ja, allerdings sieht es bei der Xbox schon anders aus. 

PC 87 : 1.127


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass die PS3 auch noch einige Jahre unterstützt wird wenn ein Nachfolger kommt.


 
Nie, nie, niemals. Dafür ist Sony viel zu geldgierig.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings sieht es bei der Xbox schon anders aus.
> 
> PC 87 : 1.127


 
Hör mit der Propaganda auf, es sind nur 5 Ergebnisse.

Sowas ist unterste Schublade.



Also wo mehr los ist mit gebrauchten Spielen verkaufen, das haben wir nun anhand von Beweisen geklärt.

Ich kann halt immer alles beweisen was ich behaupte, finde ich gut.


----------



## TheMiz (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nie, nie, niemals. Dafür ist Sony viel zu geldgierig.


Sieht man ja an der PS2 ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> @MehmetB
> Nicht wenn der Kopierschutz es verhindert.



Hast wohl wieder was überlesen. 

Schau mal bei Gamestop, wie viele gebrauchte PC Spiele sie haben. 
Die meisten werden nicht mal zurück genommen.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> e.
> Damit kann ich das surfen, Musik hören, Spielen (ohne Controller) und Filme gucken.
> Hmm, wozu dann noch ein PC?


 
Surfen an der Konsole, ist klar.

Du redest hier wieder hochtheoretisch und besuchst das Forum *garntiert* via PC und nicht Konsole, die Mods sollten das echt mal überprüfen um dich so zu entlarven.

Was ist mit Office, ALLEN Anwendungen wie Photoshop, Movie Maker, Google Earth, iTunes.... deshalb PC!

Eins ist doch völlig klar: *Der PC kann alles (wirklich alles) was die Konsole kann, wofür dann eine Konsole?*



"@MehmetB
Nicht wenn der Kopierschutz es verhindert. "

Das gilt genauso für die Konsolen, also sinnlos es zu erwähnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

696 Xbox 360 spiele gebraucht zu verkaufen.
6500 PC Spiele gerbaucht zu verkaufen.
von den 6500 PC Spielen ist kein einziges dabei, das Steam voraussetzt oder online aktiviert werden muss, wie es aktuell notwendig ist.
Die, die dabei sind, sind sicher Fakes, denn ein PC Spiel, das an einem Steam Account gebunden ist, kannst du nicht mit einem anderen Account aktivieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Welcher Kopierschutz bei Konsolen verhindert denn einen Weiterverkauf??


----------



## Primer (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur sieht das Game mit einer 8800 nicht besser aus als auf einer Konsole.
> Und was nützt die gewaltige Rohleistung, wenn das Game erst gar nicht läuft, wie bei GTA 4 oder beschissen läuft, wie bei Dragon Age 2?



Nein das ist ja auch nicht Kern der Aussage, eine 8800 liefert etwas bessere Fps/Optik gegenüber der Konsolenversion. Das ein Spiel aufgrund mangelnder Hardware nicht läuft kommt sehr selten vor, es ist vermessen den kompletten PC Mark am Bsp GTA IV fest zu machen, zumal das Spiel auf meiner PS3 auch alles andere als Performant lief. Auch wäre hier nicht die 8800 schuld, sondern die CPU, ein schwächerer X2 hatte da arge Probleme die 30 Fps zu knacken.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür musst du auch eine Menge Geld ausgeben, damit das überhaupt sehen kannst, das musst du bei den Konsolen eben nicht, Game kaufen und spielen.
> Beim PC:
> Game kaufen, Treiber aktualisieren, nachm Patch gucken, hoffen, dass ein Patch kommt, weil das Game kaum spielbare Frames liefert. Einen neuen Treiber erhoffen, weil das Game Grafikfehler produziert.
> Neue Hardware kaufen, weil das Game mit deiner Hardware abstürzt.
> ...



All das was da steht ist nonsens zumindest wenn man es auf die breite Masse der PC Spiel bezieht, einzig das Preisargument hat eine gewisse Relevanz. Nur muss man bei letzterem anhängen das es schon mal keine unsummen alla 1000€ sind. Der Mehrpreis ist vorhanden, jedoch keinesfalls gravierend, zudem bekommt man ja auch mehr.

 Diese Argumentation mit dem immer wieder gleichen vorurteilen... das mit dem Preis wurde doch vor 20-30Seiten schon mal erläutert.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 696 Xbox 360 spiele gebraucht zu verkaufen.
> 6500 PC Spiele gerbaucht zu verkaufen.


 
Danke, ein deutliches Ergebnis, was meine Thesen beweist.









primerp12 schrieb:


> All das was da steht ist nonsens zumindest wenn man es auf die breite Masse der PC Spiel bezieht, einzig das Preisargument hat eine gewisse Relevanz. Nur muss man bei letzterem anhängen das es schon mal keine umsummen alla 1000€ sind. Der Mehrpresi ist vorhanden, jedoch keinesfalls gravierend, zudem bekommt man ja auch mehr.
> 
> Diese Argumentation mit dem immer wieder gleichen vorurteilen, das mit den Preis wurde doch vor 20-30Seiten schon mal erläutert.


 

Danke.

Der provoziert hier sowieso nur absichtlich indem er immer wieder falsches wiederholt und nicht einfach mal den Thread liest, wo schon all sein Gerede von mir und dn anderen 19928x berichtigt und extra erklärt wurde. Unterste Schublade.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Eben nicht, aber das hast du wieder mal überlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Surfen an der Konsole, ist klar.



Jep, hatte Fadi ja gesagt, ist problemlos möglich und ein Bekannter kann das an seiner Xbox auch, ich selbst hab keine Konsole.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Du redest hier wieder hochtheoretisch und besuchst das Forum *garntiert* via PC und nicht Konsole, die Mods sollten das echt mal überprüfen um dich so zu entlarven.



Noch mal, aber zum letzen Mal:
*Hör auf, mir etwas zu unterstellen*. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Was ist mit Office, ALLEN Anwendungen wie Photoshop, Movie Maker, Google Earth, iTunes.... deshalb PC!
> 
> Eins ist doch völlig klar: *Der PC kann alles (wirklich alles) was die Konsole kann, wofür dann eine Konsole?*



Öhm, schon wieder Anwendungen, es geht um Spiele und nicht um Anwendungen, bleib also bitte mal bei einer Sache.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Das gilt genauso für die Konsolen, also sinnlos es zu erwähnen.



Öhm, das Konsolenspiel ist am Steam Account gebunden?

Das Dilemma ist heute, dass man nicht mehr das Game kauft, sondern nur noch die Lizenz es benutzen zu dürfen und wenn der Herausgeber nicht mehr will, dass du es spielst oder den Verkauf verhindern, dann kann er das machen, so ist halt die Lizenzbestimmung.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

"Schau mal bei Gamestop, wie viele gebrauchte PC Spiele sie haben. "


Tja, PC-Spiele kosten halt auch nur die Hälfte von Konsolenspielen (siehe Amazon), folglich brauch ich die auch nicht groß weiterverkaufen, sondern behalte sie lange.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, hatte Fadi ja gesagt, ist problemlos möglich


 
Soso, und das glaubst du ihm, neben all den Brüllern die er hier loslässt? 

An der Konsole zu surfen ist etwa so wie auf einem Hundehaufen Kaviar zu essen - geht anders besser.



"    Öhm, schon wieder Anwendungen, es geht um Spiele und nicht um Anwendungen, bleib also bitte mal bei einer Sache."

Ach so, Anwendungen passen dir nicht in den Kram weils die Konsolen nicht können, deshalb gelten die nicht... LOL

Auch wenn dus nicht wahrhaben willst, *der PC kann ALLES was die Konsole kann, also wozu dann noch eine Konsole.*

Genau so hast dus doch auch gesagt!


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Hör mit der Propaganda auf, es sind nur 5 Ergebnisse.
> 
> Sowas ist unterste Schublade.
> 
> ...


 

Wie 5 ? 

Hier hast du meinen beweis


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Danke, ein deutliches Ergebnis, was meine Thesen beweist.



Das Problem ist, dass da alle PC Spiele drin sind, also auch die, die es vor 15 Jahren gab.
Das müsste man mal genauer differenzieren und aufzeigen, wie viele gebrauchte Steam Spiele dabei sind, wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger als bei der Xbox.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Der provoziert hier sowieso nur absichtlich indem er immer wieder falsches wiederholt und nicht einfach mal den Thread liest, wo schon all sein Gerede von mir und dn anderen 19928x berichtigt und extra erklärt wurde. Unterste Schublade.


 
Dazu sage ich jetzt nichts mehr. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Soso, und das glaubst du ihm, neben all den Brüllern die er hier loslässt?



Ich weiß, dass man das auf einer Xbox machen kann, wieso also sollte das nicht auch auf einer PS3 möglich sein, schließlich hat sie ebenso USB anschlüsse für Tastatur/Maus wie die Xbox.



MehmetB schrieb:


> An der Konsole zu surfen ist etwa so wie auf einem Hundehaufen Kaviar zu essen - geht anders besser.



Natürlich geht das besser, daher hat ein Konsolenspieler auch noch einen günstigen PC.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Shooter, du hasts anders eingegeben als ich.

Ist aber auch egal, für den PC findets dennoch zig-mal so viele gebrauchte Spiele.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das besser, daher hat ein Konsolenspieler auch noch einen günstigen PC.


 
Na also, das was ich gleich gesagt hab.

Die haben dann zwei Geräte zuhause, aber keines kann was 100%ig.

Ihr verschwendet meine Zeit, ich will jetzt in Ruhe an meinem Gaming-PC Spiele in aktueller Grafik zocken!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nein das ist ja auch nicht Kern der Aussage, eine 8800 liefert etwas bessere Fps/Optik gegenüber der Konsolenversion. Das ein Spiel aufgrund mangelnder Hardware nicht läuft kommt sehr selten vor, es ist vermessen den kompletten PC Mark am Bsp GTA IV fest zu machen, zumal das Spiel auf meiner PS3 auch alles andere als Performant lief. Auch wäre hier nicht die 8800 schuld, sondern die CPU, ein schwächerer X2 hatte da arge Probleme die 30 Fps zu knacken.



Es gibt eben mehrere Beispiele, bei der die Konsolenportierung aufm PC erst mal schlecht lief, bzw. ohne Patches nicht gut zu spielen war.



primerp12 schrieb:


> All das was da steht ist nonsens zumindest wenn man es auf die breite Masse der PC Spiel bezieht, einzig das Preisargument hat eine gewisse Relevanz. Nur muss man bei letzterem anhängen das es schon mal keine unsummen alla 1000€ sind. Der Mehrpreis ist vorhanden, jedoch keinesfalls gravierend, zudem bekommt man ja auch mehr.
> 
> Diese Argumentation mit dem immer wieder gleichen vorurteilen... das mit dem Preis wurde doch vor 20-30Seiten schon mal erläutert.



Die Preisargumentation wirst du auch in 30 Seiten noch haben.
Wenn du mit einem PC die Grafik haben willst, die der Konsole überlegen ist, dann musst du Geld investieren und zwar mehr als für eine Konsole, ganz einfach.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Shooter, du hasts anders eingegeben als ich.



Ich hab auch was anderes raus bekommen als er.
Ist wohl eine Frage der richtigen Eingabe.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ist aber auch egal, für den PC findets dennoch zig-mal so viele gebrauchte Spiele.



Und noch mal gesagt, das sind *alle *PC Spiele, die jemals hergestellt wurden, auch noch vor der Zeit als es den ersten Kopierschutz gab.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Na also, das was ich gleich gesagt hab.
> 
> Die haben dann zwei Geräte zuhause, aber keines kann was 100%ig.
> 
> Ihr verschwendet meine Zeit, ich will jetzt in Ruhe an meinem Gaming-PC Spiele in aktueller Grafik zocken!


 

Welche Games zockst du wenn ich fragen darf?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Welche Games zockst du wenn ich fragen darf?!


 
Wahrscheinlich die gleichen, die ein Konsolero auch spielt.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Nö, schließlich gibts keine Mods für die Konsolen.


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2011)

Ich möchte es nur wissen. 

Komm erzähl schon


----------



## Primer (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eben mehrere Beispiele, bei der die Konsolenportierung aufm PC erst mal schlecht lief, bzw. ohne Patches nicht gut zu spielen war.



Siehst du es gibt "mehrere", das betrifft also bei weitem nicht "alle". Schlecht läuft auch so mancher PS3 Port, hast du mal Bayonatta ohne Patch angespielt? Massive Framdrops, Verrisse und ewige Ladezeiten...wurde alles erst weg-gepatcht. Solche Pauschalbesipiele fallen mir auch zu genüge auf jeder Plattform ein, aber es ist nicht die Regel.



> Die Preisargumentation wirst du auch in 30 Seiten noch haben.
> Wenn du mit einem PC die Grafik haben willst, die der Konsole überlegen ist, dann musst du Geld investieren und zwar mehr als für eine Konsole, ganz einfach.


Ja natürlich musst du Geld für bessere Qualität/Leistung investieren, aber auch das ist nur ein Verhältnis. Und dies ist wie gesagt keinesfalls so enorm wie gern dargestellt wird. Ich habe doch kein Problem wenn gesagt wir der PC ist teurer als eine Konsole, aber man sollte doch nicht die andere Seite vergessen, nämlich das durch dies Investition ein entsprechender (grafischer) Vorteil bei raus springt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, schließlich gibts keine Mods für die Konsolen.


 
Weil es keine Editoren dafür gibt, denn die müssten lizenziert werden und das bezahlt keiner.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich musst du Geld für bessere Qualität/Leistung investieren, aber auch das ist nur ein Verhältnis. Und diese ist wie gesagt keinesfalls so enorm wie gern dargestellt wird. Ich habe doch kein Problem wenn gesagt wir der PC ist teurer als eine Konsole, aber man sollte doch da nicht die andere Seite vergessen, nämlich das durch dies Investition ein entsprechend grafischer Vorteil bei raus springt.


 
Klar hast du den grafischen Vorteil, der aber von jedem anderes betrachtet wird.
Frag mal in einem Konsolenforum nach, die werden das naturgemäß anders sehen als wir hier im PC Forum.

Genau kannst du mit einer GTX 260 oder 9800GT noch alle Games spielen, das eine oder andere vielleicht nicht mehr in Max, aber trotzdem spielbar, also musst du auch nicht ständig den PC aufrüsten, die Hersteller der Hardware suggerieren dir aber, dass du das musst und die PC Games Hardware Magazine tragen ihren Teil dazu bei.


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2011)

Soo ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab, als Konsolen und PC besitzer.

Ganz ehrlich es kommt nicht immer auf die Grafik an sondern auf die Qualität eines Spieles. Was bringt es mir wenn ich ein Spiel habe das eine bombastische Grafik hat aber das Gameplay einfach totaler Müll ist? *NICHTS. *
Ich besitze eine Wii und eine PS3. Die Wii hat eine recht schlechte Grafik mag stimmen aber die Wii nutze ich dafür um alte SNES spiele darauf zu spielen die ich über den Wii store runtergeladen habe und es macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß. (Retro Games FTW!)
Zum Online Dienst PSN: Ich hatte bis heute NIE Probleme mit dem Dienst gehabt für dies das es kostenlos ist kann ich nicht meckern. 
Die Spiele-Konsole  ist und bleibt eine Konsole zum "spielen" und nichts anderes. Wer hätte das gedacht. 
Zu dem Punkt das man mit der PS3 nicht im Internet surfen kann: Stimmt sowas von nicht. Ich nutze die PS3 sehr oft damit ins internet zu gehen. 
Zum PC kann ich momentan recht wenig sagen aufgrund dessen das ich eine HD4200 besitze und damit nicht möglich ist zu spielen. 
Lange rede kurzer sinn. Der PC sowohl die Konsole haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 
Zudem befürchte ich das manch User hier diesen Thread zum Spamen nutzen


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag mal in einem Konsolenforum nach, die werden das naturgemäß anders sehen als wir hier im PC Forum.


 
Egal was in diesem Konsolen-Forum dann womöglich für ein Stuss geschrieben wird, Fakt ist nunmal dass der PC die bessere Grafik bietet, ganz egal wie die das dort sehen, mal abgesehen davon dass deren Ansprüche sowieso nicht sonderlich hoch sein können.


"Ganz ehrlich es kommt nicht immer auf die Grafik an sondern auf die  Qualität eines Spieles. Was bringt es mir wenn ich ein Spiel habe das  eine bombastische Grafik hat aber das Gameplay einfach totaler Müll ist?  NICHTS."


*Richtig, deswegen sollte man sich nur Spiele mit gutem Gameplay kaufen, das gilt dann aber für PC UND Konsole* und deshalb ist es sinnlos das extra zu erwähnen.

Aber dass eine bessere Grafik die Atmosphäre im Game anheben kann, das kannst du wohl nicht bestreiten.


"also musst du auch nicht ständig den PC aufrüsten, die Hersteller der Hardware suggerieren dir aber"

Ja und? Man muss ja nicht "drauf reinfallen"...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich es kommt nicht immer auf die Grafik an sondern auf die Qualität eines Spieles. Was bringt es mir wenn ich ein Spiel habe das eine bombastische Grafik hat aber das Gameplay einfach totaler Müll ist? NICHTS.


 
Das ist der entscheidende Teil, kann ich nur unterstreichen. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Egal was in diesem Konsolen-Forum dann womöglich für ein Stuss geschrieben wird, Fakt ist nunmal dass der PC die bessere Grafik bietet, ganz egal wie die das dort sehen, mal abgesehen davon dass deren Ansprüche sowieso nicht sonderlich hoch sein können.



Du meinst, die reden mehr Stuss als hier? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Aber dass eine bessere Grafik die Atmosphäre im Game anheben kann, das kannst du wohl nicht bestreiten.



Die Grafik hat mit der Atmosphäre im Game nichts zu tun.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau kannst du mit einer GTX 260 oder 9800GT noch alle Games spielen, das eine oder andere vielleicht nicht mehr in Max, aber trotzdem spielbar, also musst du auch nicht ständig den PC aufrüsten, die Hersteller der Hardware suggerieren dir aber, dass du das musst und die PC Games Hardware Magazine tragen ihren Teil dazu bei.


 
Aber genau das schreibt MehmetB doch ständig und genau für dieses Argument ist er schon geschätzte 587 regelrecht an Wand gestellt worden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Aber genau das schreibt MehmetB doch ständig und genau für dieses Argument ist er schon geschätzte 587 regelrecht an Wand gestellt worden.


 
Nö, er schreibt, dass es immer die aktuelle Hardware sein muss, damit man den Titel in max spielen kann. 

Kaufe ich mir einen Rechner für ca. 800€, dann kann ich theoretisch damit so lange spielen, bis es irgendwann nicht mehr geht und durch die Konsolen ist diese Grenze nach hinten geschoben worden, eben weil die Entwickler auf der Konsole entwickeln und der PC nur noch den Rest abbekommt.


----------



## Primer (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar hast du den grafischen Vorteil, der aber von jedem anderes betrachtet wird.
> Frag mal in einem Konsolenforum nach, die werden das naturgemäß anders sehen als wir hier im PC Forum.
> 
> Genau kannst du mit einer GTX 260 oder 9800GT noch alle Games spielen, das eine oder andere vielleicht nicht mehr in Max, aber trotzdem spielbar, also musst du auch nicht ständig den PC aufrüsten, die Hersteller der Hardware suggerieren dir aber, dass du das musst und die PC Games Hardware Magazine tragen ihren Teil dazu bei.


 
Das dieser von jedem Subjektiv unterschiedlich wahrgenommen und bewertet wird steht außer Frage. Nichts desto trotz ist es ein unbestreitbarer Vorteil, ob man diesen nun nutzt oder nicht bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.
Das die Werbung viel suggeriert ist mir natürlich auch klar, aber dass kann man jetzt schlecht als Gegenargument anbringen. Schließlich werden so viele bessere Dinge in der Werbung angepriesen, was letzten Endes aber nicht selten nur die halbe Wahrheit ist^^
Fakt...und da scheinen wir uns je offenbar einig ist aber, des es in der Realität nicht so ist...Werbung hin oder her.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich es kommt nicht immer auf die Grafik an sondern auf die  Qualität eines Spieles. Was bringt es mir wenn ich ein Spiel habe das  eine bombastische Grafik hat aber das Gameplay einfach totaler Müll ist?  NICHTS.


Schon klar, aber es geht hier ja um die Unterschiede der System, das Gameplay ist ja ohnehin überall gleich.


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Grafik hat mit der Atmosphäre im Game nichts zu tun.


/sign

MehmetB schau mal Minecraft an.Grafisch flop aber die Atmospähre ist trz Klasse


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Fakt...und da scheinen wir uns je offenbar einig ist aber, des es in der Realität nicht so ist...Werbung hin oder her.


 
Natürlich, das ist ja auch offensichtlich, denn die Hersteller wollen ihre neuen Produkte los werden, auch wenn man die eigentlich nicht braucht, oder braucht man einen i7 2600k um ein Game zu spielen?
Nö, ein alter Prozessor, wie ein AMD 940 () reicht immer noch völlig aus.
Trotzdem sagt dir die PC Hardware Zeitung (ich nenne keine Namen ), dass der i7 60% mehr Leistung hat, also muss er gekauft werden, denn es sind ja 60% mehr Leistung.
Du kannst anhand der Treiber auch gut sehen, dass sie die neuen Grafikkarten verkaufen wollen oder wann gabs den letzten Grafiktreiberupdate für eine GTX 260, damit sie ein paar Frames schneller wird?


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, er schreibt, dass es immer die aktuelle Hardware sein muss, damit man den Titel in max spielen kann.



Kann es sein das du in dem Thread hier noch nicht allzu lange mitliest?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, er schreibt, dass es immer die aktuelle Hardware sein muss, damit man den Titel in max spielen kann.


 
Nein das schreibe ich ganz und garnicht, hör auf mir sowas zu unterstellen.

Bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel mag das zwar der Fall sein (was ich begrüße, denn das ist Grafikevolution und man kann sie runterregeln wenns sein muss), 
bei den meisten aber nicht (natürlich auch "dank" der bremsenden Konsolen)

Beispiel halt Crysis 2, läuft auf meinem 3 Jahre alten Rechner auf höchsten Einstellungen einwandfrei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nein das schreibe ich ganz und garnicht, hör auf mir sowas zu unterstellen.



Aha, dann muss ich dich die ganze Zeit ja völlig falsch verstanden haben. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Beispiel halt Crysis 2, läuft auf meinem 3 Jahre alten Rechner auf höchsten Einstellungen einwandfrei.



Weil Crysis 2 ja von der Konsole kommt und die extremen Features, die du ja im PC Game immer sehen willst, dort nicht anzutreffen sind, komisch was?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> (natürlich auch "dank" der bremsenden Konsolen)


Es wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass nicht die Konsolen, sondern die PC-Spieler die Bremser sind.
Wenn sich jeder eine GTX580 kaufen würde, würden die Games auch besser aussehen.

Außerdem bremst es auch, wenn du deine Games in 3D über deinen Beamer spielst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass nicht die Konsolen, sondern die PC-Spieler die Bremser sind.
> Wenn sich jeder eine GTX580 kaufen würde, würden die Games auch besser aussehen.



Wie weit ist XP noch verbreitet?
XP = DX9
Wieso was daran ändern, wenn die Mehrzahl der PC User immer noch XP benutzen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Wenn man sich zum Release der PS3 einen gleichwertigen PC gekauft hat, brauch man dann halt ein neues OS und eine neue Graka um Games in DX11 zu zocken.

Wieder ein Vorteil für die Konsolen.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Vorteil für die Konsole?

Die PS3 kann doch garkein DX11.

Du meinst wohl wieder ein Nachteil für die Konsole, weil die noch bei DX9 hängt, wo der PC schon bei DX 11 ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Und was bringt dir DX11, wenn deine Frames bei 3D einbrechen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Vorteil für die Konsole?
> 
> Die PS3 kann doch garkein DX11.
> 
> Du meinst wohl wieder ein Nachteil für die Konsole, weil die noch bei DX9 hängt, wo der PC schon bei DX 11 ist


 
Jep, und deswegen gibts auch so viele DX11 Spiele. 
Jede Konsolenportierung ist in DX 11.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir DX11, wenn deine Frames bei 3D einbrechen?


 
Informier dich lieber erstmal, DX11 bietet eine bessere Performace als DX9 bei gleicher Optik.

Ein herrlicher Selbstfail mal wieder, der zeigt dass du keinen blassen Schimmer von dieser Technik hast.




"Jep, und deswegen gibts auch so viele DX11 Spiele.
Jede Konsolenportierung ist in DX 11"

Gleiches gilt für dich:

List of games with DirectX 11 support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Das sind sogut wie alles hochklassige Titel.


Wenn ich ne DX11 Graka hab kann ich auch DX9 und DX10 mit zocken, also hab ich absolut keine Nachteile, umgekehrt gehts überhaupt nicht.

Auf all diese Titel _in DX10_ müssen Konsolenspieler auch verzichten - obwohl sie 20-30€ mehr pro Spiel zahlen müssen *LOL*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_10_support


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Also hast du die selben FPS, egal ob du in 3D oder in 2D zockst?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Wieso sollten meine Frames einbrechen?

Frame-Einbrüche sind vorallem Konsolenmetier, z.B. GTA4 auf der PS3.

Meine Graka im Gaming-PC packt sowas mit links.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Informier dich lieber erstmal, DX11 bietet eine bessere Performace als DX9 bei gleicher Optik.


 
Tja, und hier ist auch das Problem. 
die Performance ist ja da, denn alle haben gute Grafikkarten und ob nun 50 oder 55 Frames machen den Kohl nicht fett, doch wo bleibt die Optik, wenns doch wieder nur DX9 ist, weil das DX11 "für die Performance Steigerung" benutzt wird anstatt für grafische Effekte.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Haha, wieder falsch, es wird sehr wohl für die Optik eingesetzt.

Google doch einfach mal nach solchen Themen und les bisschen was dazu bevor du hier deine Vermutungen äußerst? ...

Und selbst wenn die Optik die gleiche wäre, wo ist das "ein Problem"?

Gleiche Optik bei mehr Frames, sowas ist IMMER ein Fortschritt und Grundlage für bessere Grafik / Effekte etc.

Ihr solltet euer Leben lang nur DX6 benutzen dürfen, damit ihr merkt was ihr für einen Mist daher redet 

Naja, bis jetzt müssen die Konsolenspieler ja noch mit DX9 rumdümpeln


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> ich z.B. habe eine HD4850


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/144188-killzone-3-reizt-playstation-3-power-aus-zelda-master-quest-3ds-remake-enthalten-konsolen-news-des-tages-3.html#post2773222

Ähm, mit welcher von den zwei Grafikkarten zockst du denn in 3D?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Mit der in meinem Gaming-PC.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und es gibt einige Spiele die von Hexacores profitieren, GTA4 z.B.


 
Soll ich mal laut loslachen?



MehmetB schrieb:


> "GTA 4 ist mit einem Hexacore 50% schneller als mit einem Quad Core?"
> 
> Ja



Okay, jetzt muss ich wirklich lachen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Trotzdem kauft sich deswegen keiner mehr einen Vierkerner, weil die Entwicklung nunmal voranschreitet, es gibt bessere Technik zum gleichen Preis.



Bullshit

Und auf deine "popeligen" Kommentare zu Antworten alá "mimimi... für Konsolen gibt es keine Mods... usw.", erspar ich mir mal.
Achja bevor du jemanden dazu verteufelst in einem Post "gebannt" zu werden, schau erstmal nach was du verzapfst... die paar Doppelpostings da, so jetzt hab ich's dir aber mal gezeigt, so wie du("mimimi") kommentierst "Mensch der hat keine Quellen angegeben und kritisiert ständig meine Fettgedruckten Fakten", im ernst die kannste dir sonst wo hinschieben deine Fakten denn diese Basieren teilweise auf:



			
				omega™ schrieb:
			
		

> Bullshit



//: 

Öhm... joar klar...



MehmetB schrieb:


> Frame-Einbrüche sind vorallem Konsolenmetier, z.B. GTA4 auf der PS3.


 
"Dümmste" Aussage überhaupt, dann spiel mal mit nem Dualcore GTA IV und mit einer Mittelklassen Grafikkarte, man kann selbst GTA IV mit einem QuadCore + 2xGTX470 oder war es eine 570 mit ENB Series und sonstigen "tralala" GTA IV so ausreitzen, dass du noch unterhalb der 30FPS gelangst eher unterhalb der 25FPS, dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Haha, wieder falsch, es wird sehr wohl für die Optik eingesetzt.



Dann zeig mir mal anhand von Homefront einen Unterschied von DX9 und DX11.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

*"Wie wir im Gespräch mit Digital Extremes erfuhren, können sich PC-Spieler nicht nur über höhere Bildschirmauflösungen sowie Einstellungen bei den Grafik-Settings freuen, die weit über die mit der Konsole mögliche Optik hinausgehen. Das PC-Pendant von Homefront nutzt darüber hinaus individuelle Techniken zur Leistungsverbesserung und unterstützt Multi-GPU-Technik (SLI und Crossfire) sowie DirectX 11 und Nvi*dias 3D Vision. "*


Quelle: PCGH

Also, Konsolenspieler ziehen wie immer den kürzeren, obwohl das Spiel für die PS3 derzeit 12€ mehr kostet als für den PC 


Zu DX11 empfehle ich auch noch das:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...on-Battlefield-3-bis-Homefront/Spiele/Wissen/


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Dafür kostet die dafür nötige Hardware auch dementsprechend.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Nö eben nicht, DX11 ist einfach Stand der Technik, jede normale aktuelle Grafikkarte unterstützt das.


Und schau dir mal Tests zu Homefront an, so pralle ist das Spiel eh nicht, da gibts wesentlich bessere.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Wenn man über FullHD zocken will, braucht man eine passende Grafikkarte dafür und die kostet halt.

Wie zockt es sich eigentlich mit einer AMD-Karte in 3D?


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Bench mit dem GTA 4 Addon. Das Game profitiert scheinbar sehr gut vom 6 Kerner. Und auf der PS3 hat man tatsächlich fiese Min.-FPS und das bei einer viel schlechteren Grafik.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn man über FullHD zocken will, braucht man eine passende Grafikkarte dafür und die kostet halt.



Geiler Vergleich, auf den Konsolen läufts jedenfalls nur in 720P. 

Natürlich kostet eine Grafikkarte Geld, so wie eben alles Geld kostet, dafür hab ich dann aber auch was aktuelles und nichts mit Technik-Stand 2005, für sowas müsste man normalerweise Geld bekommen dass man es entsorgt.


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie zockt es sich eigentlich mit einer AMD-Karte in 3D?


Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

Anscheinend hat Mehmet einen Gamer PC von 2011 , einen PC von 2008 , einen PC von 2005 und einen 3D Beamer . 
Und du willst sagen, dass sich die Kosten von Konsoleros und PClern durch die 20€ teureren Spiele der Konsolen ausgleichen ?

Konsolen=400/300€

3 PCs u. 3D Beamer = 2500€


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bench mit dem GTA 4 Addon. Das Game profitiert scheinbar sehr gut vom 6 Kerner. Und auf der PS3 hat man tatsächlich fiese Min.-FPS und das bei einer viel schlechteren Grafik.


 
Danke, schrieb ich ja sogar beides bereits.

Auf den Konsolen jedenfalls kannst GTA4 vergessen, habs mal angezockt.

Durchgehend Texturen-Matsch (immer bei Konsolen), dauernd "Popups" und sehr oft Frame-Einbrüche.

Bei mir am PC - butterweich und gestochen scharf - natürlich bei besserer Grafik (Texturen, Sichtweite, Lighting Mods)


"Und du willst sagen, dass sich die Kosten von Konsoleros und PClern  durch die 20€ teureren Spiele der Konsolen ausgleichen ?"

Rechne doch nach, jenachdem wieviel Vollpreisspiele man sich kauft - aufjedenfall.

"3 PCs u. 3D Beamer = 2500€"

Ich kanns mir halt leisten und bin bereit für ein geniales Feeling wie 3D halt auch Geld auszugeben 

Matschige 720P Konsolengrafik ohne Texturfilter und Kantenglättung genügt meinen Ansprüchen leider ganz und garnicht - für mich ist sowas *Folter*


----------



## widder0815 (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem sagt dir die PC Hardware Zeitung (ich nenne keine Namen ), dass der i7 60% mehr Leistung hat, also muss er gekauft werden, denn es sind ja 60% mehr Leistung.
> Du kannst anhand der Treiber auch gut sehen, dass sie die neuen Grafikkarten verkaufen wollen oder wann gabs den letzten Grafiktreiberupdate für eine GTX 260, damit sie ein paar Frames schneller wird?


 
wo zu kauft man ein Auto mit 200ps ?
wo zu ein Porsche ? wo zu Ferrari ? 
ein Auto mit 150kmh max Geschwindigkeit reicht völlig aus , aber wer hat alles ein Auto was nur 150kmh Fährt ?

wo zu ein Fahrad für 1000€ ? mit einen Billigen DDR Treter kommt man auch zum ziel .
 hmm


----------



## Wenzman (18. März 2011)

> "GTA 4 ist mit einem Hexacore 50% schneller als mit einem Quad Core?"
> 
> Ja



Was ein Schwachsinn. 



> obwohl das Spiel für die PS3 derzeit 12€ mehr kostet als für den PC


Konsolenspiele sind generell teurer als PC Spiele.

3D wird überbewetet, ich habe es an der Ps3 und am PC, der Burner ist es aber nicht.

Und es stimmt auch nicht, dass man einen PC ständig aufrüsten muss um Spiele spielen zu können, ich kenne noch leute die ''lol'' und Minecraft mit einem Single Core spielen .


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:
			
		

> 3 PCs u. 3D Beamer = 2500€


Kostet ein 3D Full HD Beamer von LG keine 12 Riesen ? 
Zudem würde mich es interessieren seit wann AMD Karten 3D können.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Kostet ein 3D Full HD Beamer von LG keine 12 Riesen ?


 
Diesen sinnlosen Spam werde ich nun melden.




"wo zu kauft man ein Auto mit 200ps ?
wo zu ein Porsche ? wo zu Ferrari ? 
ein Auto mit 150kmh max Geschwindigkeit reicht völlig aus , aber wer hat alles ein Auto was nur 150kmh Fährt ?

wo zu ein Fahrad für 1000€ ? mit einen Billigen DDR Treter kommt man auch zum ziel .
 hmm "


Lass gut sein... die verstehn sowas nicht, wie so vieles halt, wie wir sehen können.

Reserven sind jedenfalls nie verkehrt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Dann benutz halt den Meldebutton und setz nicht gleich noch nen Spam nach. 

Seit wann können AMD-Karten eigentlich 3D?


----------



## Wenzman (18. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bench mit dem GTA 4 Addon. Das Game profitiert scheinbar sehr gut vom 6 Kerner. Und auf der PS3 hat man tatsächlich fiese Min.-FPS und das bei einer viel schlechteren Grafik.


 
Ja, ihr vergleicht hier eine 1000€ Cpu mit einer 3 Jahre alten 140 € Cpu.

Der i5-2500k  -  i7-2600k wird meilenweit am i7-980x in gta 4 vorbeiziehen.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bench mit dem GTA 4 Addon. Das Game profitiert scheinbar sehr gut vom 6 Kerner. Und auf der PS3 hat man tatsächlich fiese Min.-FPS und das bei einer viel schlechteren Grafik.


 
Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass es ja logisch ist, wenn ein 6 Kerner daher kommt mit mehr Mhz als ein 4 Kerner ist es kein Wunder.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. März 2011)

Viel wichtiger als die Bildschirmauflösung ist die Texturauflösung selber. ^^ 

Hier ist ein Grafikvergleich bei Homefront 

http://www.videogameszone.de/Homefr...leich-PlayStation-3-vs-Xbox-360-vs-PC-815932/


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Dass eine Konsole ne bessere Grafikqualität hat, hat auch nie jemand behauptet, also können wir den Punkt schon mal als geklärt abhaken. 

Außerdem gibt es auch noch andere Games als GTA4 und Crysis2.


----------



## widder0815 (18. März 2011)

Aber warum sehen Ps3 Games immer schlechter aus als X-Box Pendanten? obwohl die Ps3 bessere "Hardware" hat?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Seit wann können AMD-Karten eigentlich 3D?


 
Aber alleine aufs Klo gehen kannst du...?

AMD HD3D Technology

Dir muss man hier ja echt jede Kleinigkeit erklären.





Split99999 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Bildschirmauflösung ist die Texturauflösung selber. ^^
> 
> Hier ist ein Grafikvergleich bei Homefront
> 
> http://www.videogameszone.de/Homefr...leich-PlayStation-3-vs-Xbox-360-vs-PC-815932/


 

Danke, ist ja übel der Unterschied - denke mal jetzt ist der eine da nimmer so Vorlaut.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Bei mir am PC - butterweich und gestochen scharf - natürlich bei besserer Grafik (Texturen, Sichtweite, Lighting Mods)


 
Ja, ne ist klar.

Also wenn du mit Max Settings, nicht High, sondern Max. mit einer HD4850 GTA IV flüssig in 3D, wegen mir auch nicht in 3D zocken kannst, dann echt respekt.


Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Geh mal zum Optiker, gestochen Scharf ist da nichts.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Danke.



"Geh mal zum Optiker, gestochen Scharf ist da nichts."

Was soll der Mist?

Im Vergleich zu der Konsolenversionen ist es so scharf wie die schärfste Chilli der Welt.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet ein 3D Full HD Beamer von LG keine 12 Riesen ?



Wenn das so ist 








			
				MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> "Und du willst sagen, dass sich die Kosten von Konsoleros und PClern  durch die 20€ teureren Spiele der Konsolen ausgleichen ?"
> 
> Rechne doch nach, jenachdem wieviel Vollpreisspiele man sich kauft - aufjedenfall.
> 
> ...


 

Nehmen wir mal den Beamer raus .

3 PCs = 2000€
Konsole = 400€ 

Unterschied = 1600€ 
1600/60 ~ 26

PC Spiele = 26*30 = 780 

Ein PCler hat nach 6 Jahren ca. 2780€ bezahlt

Ein Konsolero ca. 2000 €


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Aber alleine aufs Klo gehen kannst du...?


Also wenn du mir dabei helfen willst... 
Die Frage bezüglich NES und SNES hättest du dir dann letztens auch sparen können.

Wieso hast du eigentlich keine Nvidia, wenn du so viel Wert auf Grafikqualität legst?
Damit laufen dann auch mehr Games in 3D.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Nö, du hast die Konsolen-Updates vergessen (Slim etc.)

Und nur weil ich 3 PCs habe muss das ein anderer nicht auch machen, *mir *können die Kosten egal sein.


Hier mal eine ernste Rechnung:

Eine Konsole, ein PC, normal halt.

Ein Konsolenspiel kostet im Schnitt 20€ mehr, macht bei 10 Vollpreisspielen im Jahr 200€ , nach deinen 6 Jahren satte *1.600€*, einfach Mehrkosten für nix bzw. eigl weniger.

Und wenns nur 500€ wären, dafür mach ich nen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Aber alleine aufs Klo gehen kannst du...?
> 
> AMD HD3D Technology
> 
> Dir muss man hier ja echt jede Kleinigkeit erklären.


 
Eigentor wa???

Schau mal auf die Kompatibilitätsliste....
Aber wahrscheinlich haste dein Graka Bios oder sonst was geflasht, damits mit der HD4850 klappt, right?



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Geh mal zum Optiker, gestochen Scharf ist da nichts."
> 
> Was soll der Mist?
> 
> Im Vergleich zu der Konsolenversionen ist es so scharf wie die schärfste Chilli der Welt.


 
Du brauchst nicht extra kleinzuschreiben, wenn ich dies auch tue.
Ich empfehle dir mal "Downsampling" denn GTA IV unterstützt kein AA, ich weis zwar net was du da an gestochen Scharf erkennst, aber schick mir mal eine PM mit dem Namen des Optikers, denn der scheint schwer gut zu sein.


----------



## Wenzman (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eigentlich keine Nvidia, wenn du so viel Wert auf Grafikqualität legst?


 Wieso soll Nvidia besser als AMD sein?

Komm mir nicht mit bandendes AF, das wurde seit der 6000 Serie behoben


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. März 2011)

Fadi 



> Dass eine Konsole ne bessere Grafikqualität hat, hat auch nie jemand behauptet, also können wir den Punkt schon mal als geklärt abhaken.



Ich weiss, es wird immer wieder vorerst abgehackt, danach wird über die Steuerung "diskutiert". Wenn das Thema aus der Welt geschafft ist gehts wieder um die Exklusivtitel, danach ums Spielfeeling und danach gehts bei der Grafik weiter. 

Also was solls.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Wieso soll Nvidia besser als AMD sein?
> 
> Komm mir nicht mit bandendes AF, das wurde seit der 6000 Serie behoben


 
Da hat er mal wieder irgendwann im letzten Jahrhundert was aufgeschnappt und sich seitdem aber nicht mehr informiert 

Merkt man doch bei jedem Post von ihm - er denkt er ist der Gott hier dabei schreibt er falsche Sachen am laufenden Band und meint uns PClern was erzählen zu können ^^


"Eigentor wa???

Schau mal auf die Kompatibilitätsliste...."

Schau lieber du mal richtig drauf, die HD6xxx Reihe unterstützt es.

Doppeltes Eigentor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö eben nicht, DX11 ist einfach Stand der Technik, jede normale aktuelle Grafikkarte unterstützt das.



Jep, und mit allen DX11 Karten kannst du alle Games in Max spielen? 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bench mit dem GTA 4 Addon. Das Game profitiert scheinbar sehr gut vom 6 Kerner. Und auf der PS3 hat man tatsächlich fiese Min.-FPS und das bei einer viel schlechteren Grafik.


 
Öhm, ein Gulftown? Dann kannst du jetzt auch einen i7 2600k nehmen, dann sieht der Gulftown wieder alt aus. 
Vergleich mal einen Phenom 2 1090T mit einem 955, beide haben den gleichen Takt, gleiche Architektur, darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Ein Ausschnitt eines Testberichts von Computerbase zur HD6950/70


> Bildqualität: Bei der Bildqualität gibt es auf den Radeon-HD-6900-Probanden keine größeren Überraschungen. Und das ist eine eher schlechte Nachricht, denn an der von uns bemängelten anisotropen Filterung hat sich seit Veröffentlichung der Barts-Chip (Radeon HD 6800) nicht geändert. Damit ist die anisotrope Filterung auf den Nvidia-Karten überlegen, selbst wenn der Texturregler auf „High Quality“ gesetzt ist. In diesem Bereich herrscht weiterhin Nachholbedarf für AMD.


Bei der Tesselation liegt Nvidia auch vorne.

@Split99999
Ja, ich weiß.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei... und kopiere das ganze mal hierhin



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Geh mal zum Optiker, gestochen Scharf ist da nichts."
> 
> Was soll der Mist?
> 
> Im Vergleich zu der Konsolenversionen ist es so scharf wie die schärfste Chilli der Welt.



Du brauchst nicht extra kleinzuschreiben, wenn ich dies auch tue.
Ich empfehle dir mal "Downsampling" denn GTA IV unterstützt kein AA, ich weis zwar net was du da an gestochen Scharf erkennst, aber schick mir mal eine PM mit dem Namen des Optikers, denn der scheint schwer gut zu sein.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, du hast die Konsolen-Updates vergessen (Slim etc.)
> 
> Und nur weil ich 3 PCs habe muss das ein anderer nicht auch machen.



Wieso vergessen ? Die braucht man doch nicht unbedingt .  

Du sagst ja, das du mit deinem 5 Jahre alten PC noch alles Spielen kannst indem Du dir Grafik runterdrehst . Anscheinend nicht . Welchn Grund hast du sonst 2 weitere PCs zu kaufen ?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Welchn Grund hast du sonst 2 weitere PCs zu kaufen ?


 
Das lass mal meine Sorge sein - manche haben hier im Thread haben ja auch PC UND Konsole oder PS3 UND Xbox 360.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eine ernste Rechnung:
> 
> Eine Konsole, ein PC, normal halt
> 
> ...



Dann hat man aber nach 6 Jahren 60 Spiele  

Und beim Pc kosten 60 Spiele 2400€


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Und beim Pc kosten 60 Spiele 2400€


 
Und bei ner Konsole 3600€, also klarer Fall.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Und beim PC 3600€, also klarer Fall.



Kannst du mal erklären was du damit meinst ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Kompatibilitätsliste...."
> 
> Schau lieber du mal richtig drauf, die HD6xxx Reihe unterstützt es.
> 
> Doppeltes Eigentor.



Gemacht und so viele Games werden ja noch nicht unterstützt, hoffentlich ist deins dabei. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Das lass mal meine Sorge sein - manche haben hier im Thread haben ja auch PC UND Konsole oder PS3 UND Xbox 360.



Davon gehe ich einfach mal aus, dass in einem typischen Kinderzimmer eines Jugendlichen, der hier aktiv ist, neben einem PC auch noch eine Konsole steht.
Frag sie doch mal, wieso sie noch eine Konsole haben?


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Eigentor wa???
> 
> Schau mal auf die Kompatibilitätsliste...."
> 
> ...


 
Wenn jetzt ein schlag durch den Monitor mein Gegenüber treffen würde, würd ich's jetzt tun, denn du hast zuvor geschrieben du hast ne HD4850.... und jetzt rede dich net wieder raus mit dein Posting bezügen die irgendwo auf Seite 80 oder so rumschwirren, denn ich lese gewiss nicht den ganzen Thread für dich und die Antwort auf das lesen kannste dir sparen, die kennen wir alle ja bereits.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag sie doch mal, wieso sie noch eine Konsole haben?


 
Wieso sollte ich das tun?

Frag doch du die Leute die am PC zocken, wieso sie am PC zocken.


" denn ich lese gewiss nicht den ganzen Thread"

Ham wir gemerkt, sonst würden nicht immer wieder die gleichen falschen Sachen kommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Da hat er mal wieder irgendwann im letzten Jahrhundert was aufgeschnappt und sich seitdem aber nicht mehr informiert
> 
> Merkt man doch bei jedem Post von ihm - er denkt er ist der Gott hier dabei schreibt er falsche Sachen am laufenden Band und meint uns PClern was erzählen zu können ^^


Komisch, seit dem Testausschnitt kommt kein Wort mehr zu meiner angeblichen Falschaussage.
Bevor du mir unterstellst, denn das kommt mir bei dir zu oft vor, dass ich es erfunden habe:
Klick


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag sie doch mal, wieso sie noch eine Konsole haben?


 
Mensch, dass müsstest du doch wissen, weil die es doch alles "verpickelte, kleine, verblödete" Kiddies sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Vielleicht wollen die halt gewisse Spiele zocken, die erst in einem Jahr auf dem PC erscheinen. 

Dafür dass der PC für manche Hersteller die Leadplatform ist, wird er aber sehr vernachlässigt.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Komisch, seit dem Testausschnitt kommt kein Wort mehr zu meiner angeblichen Falschaussage.


 
Ja, wir wollens dich nicht noch mehr entblößen.

Mit einem neuen Treiber wurde eine verbesserte Filterung eingeführt.

Du googlest halt irgendwas zusammen, was du brauchen könntest, mehr nicht, von echtem Wissen keine Spur.

Und ich frage mich wie du als Konsolenfan überhaupt das Wort Bildqualität in den Mund nehmen kannst


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

Er hat uns immer noch keine Benchmarks gezeigt die zeigen dass ein Hexa Core 50% schneller ist als ein Quad


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich frage mich wie du als Konsolenfan überhaupt das Wort Bildqualität in den Mund nehmen kannst


Mal im ernst so schlecht ist die Grafik von der PS3 nun auch nicht.(bzw allgemein) Zudem Spiel doch mal Heavy Rain auf dem pc  Zudem wie der quanti schon sagte wenn man auf nem 40" LCD/Plasma spielt sieht man eh nicht die teilweise schlechten Texturen. zudem sitzt man auch 2-3 Meter entfernt da stört es niemand.


----------



## Wenzman (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen die halt gewisse Spiele zocken, die erst in einem Jahr auf dem PC erscheinen.


 
ich habe 2 Konsolen für Spiele die leider NIEMALS auf dem Pc erscheinen werden.

Wii für Mario  und Ps3 für für den ganzen Tekken, RDR mist


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

@sibig
Er hat auch vergessen, dass auch Nvidia die Treiber optimieren.
Anscheinend auch, dass ich einen PC habe.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> @sibig
> Er hat auch vergessen, dass auch Nvidia die Treiber optimieren.
> Anscheinend auch, dass ich einen PC habe.



Und dann behauptet er dass wir realitätsfremd sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Er hat uns immer noch keine Benchmarks gezeigt die zeigen dass ein Hexa Core 50% schneller ist als ein Quad



Da warte ich auch noch drauf.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Mal im ernst so schlecht ist die Grafik von der PS3 nun auch nicht.(bzw allgemein) Zudem Spiel doch mal Heavy Rain auf dem pc  Zudem wie der quanti schon sagte wenn man auf nem 40" LCD/Plasma spielt sieht man eh nicht die teilweise schlechten Texturen. zudem sitzt man auch 2-3 Meter entfernt da stört es niemand.


 
Na ja, immer noch besser als die Bildqualität einer AMD Grafikkarte.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

Mehmet dir gehen anscheind die Anworten aus?
Merk ich denn du schreibst mir jedesmal "merken wir".
BTW: Wen genau meinst du mit "Wir".

Das Forum mit seinen Usern in diesen Fred?
Oder deine unsichtbaren Kamaraden die mit versammelter Sippschaft um dich herum sitzen?

Das macht mir echt angst


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Er hat uns immer noch keine Benchmarks gezeigt die zeigen dass ein Hexa Core 50% schneller ist als ein Quad


Wieso auch nicht?
Mit SLI (oder CF ) hat man doch auch die doppelte Leistung. 

Vor ner Zeit war auch ein Artikel in der PC-Games bezüglich dem Topic.
Da wurde ja davon geschwärmt, in welch hoher Auflösung man doch am PC zocken kann, aber keiner hat ein Wort darüber verloren, dass die meisten Karten über FullHD wegbrechen.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> wenn man auf nem 40" LCD/Plasma spielt sieht man eh nicht die teilweise schlechten Texturen. zudem sitzt man auch 2-3 Meter entfernt da stört es niemand.


 
Dann hast du aber ehrlich sehr schlechte Augen.

Ich weiss nicht ob du wirklich schonmal den Vergleich hattest - aber das sieht man extrem deutlich, ist ja auch kein Wunder, am PC sind halt die Texturen schärfer UND es gibt Textur- und Kantenglätter. Ein Kenner wie ich (und viele andere hier im Forum) sehen z.b. auch den Unterschied zwischen vierfachem und achtfachem AntiAliasing.

Aber wieso erzähl ich das überhaupt, kann man ja auf jeder objektiven Spieleseite nachlesen, wurden ja sogar schon Artikel dazu gepostet.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, immer noch besser als die Bildqualität einer AMD Grafikkarte.



Somit hast du dich für Leute die sich etwas mit Konsolen und Grafikkarten auskennen endgülitig ins Aus geschossen.


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. März 2011)

Also früher hab ich Konsolen den vorzug gegeben, heutzutage ist der PC alse Plattform zum spielen nichtmehr weg zu denken.
Einzig was ich schade sind sind die Exklusiven Titel bei manchen Konsolen.
Da gibt es so manch ein Spiel welches ich gerne auf dem Pc Spielen würde.


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du aber ehrlich sehr schlechte Augen.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob du wirklich schonmal den Vergleich hattest - aber das sieht man extrem deutlich, ist ja auch kein Wunder, am PC sind halt die Texturen schärfer UND es gibt Textur- und Kantenglätter.





Also ich sag es nochmals du redest hier ständig von Grafik. Schön wenn die Texturen am PC schärfer sind aber es kommt verdammt nochmal nicht auf die Grafik an. Sondern auf die Spiele, Spiele doch mal Super Mario Galaxy auf dem PC, Killzone,Halo, Heavy Rain , GT5 ...... 
Und abgesehen davon wieso ist es für dich nur die Grafik wichtig ? Kennst du eigentlich Spiele wie super Mario World ? Diese machen sogar heute noch Spaß.


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso auch nicht?
> Mit SLI (oder CF ) hat man doch auch die doppelte Leistung.
> 
> Vor ner Zeit war auch ein Artikel in der PC-Games bezüglich dem Topic.
> Da wurde ja davon geschwärmt, in welch hoher Auflösung man doch am PC zocken kann, aber keiner hat ein Wort darüber verloren, dass die meisten Karten über FullHD wegbrechen.



Man hat nicht die doppelte Leistung 
Aber wir reden ja über prozessoren und da hat er behauptet das ein Hexacore 50 % mehr Leistung hat als ein Quadcore Prozessor und immer noch keine Benchmarks gezeigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Somit hast du dich für Leute die sich etwas mit Konsolen und Grafikkarten auskennen endgülitig ins Aus geschossen.


 
Liegt halt daran, dass ich Konsolengrafik kenne und auch die Grafik der AMD Karten und das Flimmern würde mir echt schwer auf den Keks gehen, dann lieber ein paar "matschigere" Texturen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Somit hast du dich für Leute die sich etwas mit Konsolen und Grafikkarten auskennen endgülitig ins Aus geschossen.


Wo kennst du dich denn bitte mit Konsolen aus?
Außer dass sie eine schlechtere Bildqualität bieten, was für manche einfach nicht wichtig ist, hast du noch keinen Treffer gelandet.

@Sibig
Du hast den Witz nicht kapiert.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Also ich sag es nochmals du redest hier ständig von Grafik. Schön wenn die Texturen am PC schärfer sind aber es kommt verdammt nochmal nicht auf die Grafik an. Sondern auf die Spiele, Spiele doch mal Super Mario Galaxy auf dem PC, Killzone,Halo, Heavy Rain , GT5 ......
> Und abgesehen davon wieso ist es für dich nur die Grafik wichtig ? Kennst du eigentlich Spiele wie super Mario World ? Diese machen sogar heute noch Spaß.


 
LOOL so typisch.

Jetzt wollt ihr wieder von der Grafik weglenken.

Es wurde schon 382x mal hier geschrieben dass es nicht NUR auf die Grafik ankommt, das weiss doch jedes Kind, aber eine bessere Grafik beim gleichen Spiel ist nunmal ein klarer Vorteil.
Und PC-Spiele bieten in der Regel immer eine bessere Grafik als deren Konsolenbrüder, aber bei gleichem Gameplay (bei Egoshootern bedingt durch das Pad natürlich weniger gutes Gameplay).

Super Mario? Mir viel zu kindisch. Killzone? Gibts besseres. Heavy Rain? Noch nie gehört. GT5? enttäuschender Mainstreammist. 

Ich spiel da eher andere Sachen.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

War ja klar das so eine stupfsinnige Antwort kommt, komm genieß deine Heilige Grafik scheiß auf's Gameplay, solang du glücklich wirst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ihr wieder von der Grafik weglenken.


 Ja, da der Punkt ja schon geklärt ist, aber dein einziges Argument ist ja die bessere Grafik und die ist halt nicht jedem so wichtig, dass er dafür dementsprechend viel Kohle ausgibt.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

Nö, gibt doch viel mehr Argumente.

- Steam, günstigere Spiele, Mods, Tastatur und Maus

solltest vielleicht endlich mal den Thread lesen bevor du hier alles vollspamst...


"aber dein einziges Argument ist ja die bessere Grafik und die ist halt nicht jedem so wichtig"

Und dein einziges Argument ist dass die Konsolen auf den ersten Blick billiger sind, es gibt aber auch viele Leute die für mehr Qualität auch gerne etwas mehr zahlen und nicht so am Hungertuch nagen müssen


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, gibt doch viel mehr Argumente.
> 
> - Steam, günstigere Spiele, Mods, Tastatur und Maus
> 
> solltest vielleicht endlich mal den Thread lesen bevor du hier alles vollspamst...


 
Du wiederholst dich.


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wollt ihr wieder von der Grafik weglenken.
> 
> Super Mario? Mir viel zu kindisch. Killzone? Gibts besseres. Heavy Rain? Noch nie gehört. GT5? enttäuschender Mainstreammist.
> 
> Ich spiel da eher andere Sachen.


Die Grafik ist eben nicht alles was ein "gutes" Spiel ausmacht.

Du kennst Heavy Rain nicht ? .....
Eine Frage du bezeichnest hier GT5 als Mainstream Mist hast du diesen "mainstreammist" den Schonmal gespielt ?


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

omega™;2808932 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wiederholst dich.


 
Zurecht, lies den Post vor meinem.


"Eine Frage du bezeichnest hier GT5 als Mainstream Mist hast du diesen "mainstreammist" den Schonmal gespielt ?"

Ja.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Wo ist denn deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil von Steam?
Dass man genötigt wird, seine Games auf einen Account festzulegen?


----------



## Sibig (18. März 2011)

Du wiederholst auch die Sachen die wir bereits Wiederlegt haben.


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

*Wie armselig übrigens die ganze Zeit nur mit Konsolen exklusiven Titeln zu kommen, dabei gibt es umgekehrt genau das gleiche:*

PC-Spiele exklusiv: Auf diese Games dürfen nur Sie sich freuen

... und natürlich noch viele ältere, legendäre Games.


"Wo ist denn deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil von Steam?"

Lies den Thread, hab ich schon erklärt.


----------



## omega™ (18. März 2011)

Können wir das Thema nicht einfach beenden ^^
Mehmet ist und bleibt halt stur.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich da noch, gibts für die ein Argument was für eine Konsole spricht und jetzt bitte nicht irgendetwas mit scheiß Grafik...


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, gibt doch viel mehr Argumente.
> 
> - Steam, günstigere Spiele, Mods, Tastatur und Maus
> 
> ...


Außer dir fällt mir keiner ein, der Steam mag.
Für Konsolen gibt es gebrauchte Games und komm mir nicht mehr mit den Win98 Games von Ebay.
Bei Mods wären wir wieder bei der Grafik.
Mit Maus kann ich auch auf der PS3 spielen und mit einem Analogstick kann man auch genauer laufen, oder willst du behaupten, dass eine digitale Steuerung genauer als eine analoge arbeitet?

PS: Du könntest den Thread selber mal lesen, denn deine Argumente wurden schon lange widerlegt und am Hungertuch nage ich auch nicht, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, aber das war ja nur eine weitere typische Unterstellung von dir.


----------



## Sibig (19. März 2011)

Steam finde ich schon gut Hatte nur Vorteile . Vor allem an Weinachten aber auch davor


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> *Wie armselig übrigens die ganze Zeit nur mit Konsolen exklusiven Titeln zu kommen, dabei gibt es umgekehrt genau das gleiche:*
> 
> PC-Spiele exklusiv: Auf diese Games dürfen nur Sie sich freuen



Selbstverständlich gibt es die, aber das sind alles Games, die auf einer Konsole nicht funktionieren, eben weil die Steuerung komplex ist.
Doch es gibt Games auf der Konsole, die nicht für den PC kommen und das hat mit der Steuerung nichts zu tun, ich sag nur Alan Wake. 



Sibig schrieb:


> Steam finde ich schon gut Hatte nur Vorteile . Vor allem an Weinachten aber auch davor


 
Dann gehörst du wohl nicht zu denen, die Homefront am Erscheinungstag spielen wollten.


----------



## Re4dt (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Maus kann ich auch auf der PS3 spielen und mit einem Analogstick kann man auch genauer laufen, oder willst du behaupten, dass eine digitale Steuerung genauer als eine analoge arbeitet?


Eben Ich Wünsche den Leuten viel Spaß die AC Brotherhood auf der Tastatur spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Eben Ich Wünsche den  Leuten viel Spaß die AC Brotherhood auf der Tastatur spielen.


 
Ich hab mal F1 2010 mit Tastatur gespielt, voll zum kotzen.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> wurden schon lange wi*e*derlegt und am Hungertuch nage ich auch nicht, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, aber das war ja nur eine weitere typische Unterstellung von dir.


 
Bei der Rechtschreibung müssen wir uns aber zurecht sorgen machen.


Ihr widersprecht euch - der eine sagt es liegt an der zu komplexen Steuerung, und der andere kommt sofort mit "man kann auch mit Maus an der Konsole spielen".

Ja was denn nun - entscheidet euch mal.

Ebenso bei Steam, der bekannte Problemuser hier sagt er kennt keinen der Steam gut findet (evtl. mal Freundeskreis aufbauen) und 1 Post später ist schon der erste zur Stelle der Steam, zurecht, gut findet.

Der Grund wieso die exklusiven PC-Titel nicht für Konsole erscheinen sind mir und den anderen wohl herzlich egal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Steam finde ich schon gut Hatte nur Vorteile . Vor allem an Weinachten aber auch davor


Ach, du meinst die verbilligten Games?
Komisch, bei PSN+ bekomme ich die nur geschenkt. 

@MehmetB
Dass gerade du meine Rechtschreibung kritisierst...


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mal F1 2010 mit Tastatur gespielt, voll zum kotzen.


 
Dann schließ halt ein Lenkrad oder Gamepad an deine Konsole an.
Ein Rennspiel mit Tastatur ist klar nichts. Ebenso wie Ego-Shooter und Gaempad.


"Komisch, bei PSN+* bekomme ich die nur geschenkt. "

* dafür muss er aber einiges an Geld zahlen, bei Steam gibts Games aber für wenige €'s 

Features wie Cloud-Sync, die bei Steam kostenlos sind, Kosten an der Konsole Geld - HAHA


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Dann schließ halt ein Lenkrad oder Gamepad an deine Konsole an.



Ich hab keine Konsole, dafür hats Geld nicht gereicht.


----------



## Re4dt (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> * dafür muss er aber einiges an Geld zahlen, bei Steam gibts Games aber für wenige €'s


Ein Jahr PSN Plus kostet 50€ und der Warenwert den man geschenkt bekommt als PSN Plus user beträgt rund 250€-300€. Das lohnt sich dann wieder


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> * dafür muss er aber einiges an Geld zahlen, bei Steam gibts Games aber für wenige €'s
> 
> Features wie Cloud-Sync, die bei Steam kostenlos sind, Kosten an der Konsole Geld - HAHA


Ja, aber nach drei Monaten hatte ich die 50€ wieder zurück und seit November gibt es für mich Games gratis, oder verbilligt.
Wer braucht schon Cloud-Sync?
Ist doch nur ein Feature, das nicht notwendig ist und es ist bei PSN+ nur ein weiteres "+".
Du weißt schon, neben den Spielen für lau.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ein Jahr PSN Plus kostet 50€ und der Warenwert den man geschenkt bekommt als PSN Plus user beträgt rund 250€-300€. Das lohnt sich dann wieder


 
Kein Wunder wenn Sony für ein Game was bei Steam 5e kostet 60€ will 



"Ist doch nur ein Feature, das nicht notwendig ist"

Nur weil dus nicht nutzen kannst ist es natürlich nicht notwendig, ist ja immer so bei dir


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Ich finde Interessant wie oft die Grafik heutzutage in den vordergrund gestellt wird.
Es muss doch nicht immer nur die beste Grafik sein, ein Spiel muss spass machen und nicht nur gut aussehen


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Ich finde Interessant wie oft die Grafik heutzutage in den vordergrund gestellt wird.
> Es muss doch nicht immer nur die beste Grafik sein, ein Spiel muss spass machen und nicht nur gut aussehen


 
Klar, aber wenns am PC besser aussieht als auf der Konsole, dann ist das ein Vorteil.

Spaß machts ja genauso, da gleiches Spiel.

Und die PC-exklusiven Titel gibts für Konsole garnicht, da hat man dann 0 Spaß und 100% Frust als Konsolero


----------



## Re4dt (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Wunder wenn Sony für ein Game was bei Steam 5e kostet 60€ will



Nenne mir bitte EIN Game im PSN store dass das 12 fache kostet wie in Steam.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nur weil dus nicht nutzen kannst ist es natürlich nicht notwendig, ist ja immer so bei dir


Ähm, ich hab doch vorhin geschrieben, dass ich PSN+ habe, also kann ich es auch nutzen.
Brauche ich es?
Nö, wozu?


----------



## Sibig (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, du meinst die verbilligten Games?
> Komisch, bei PSN+ bekomme ich die nur geschenkt.
> 
> @MehmetB
> Dass gerade du meine Rechtschreibung kritisierst...



Kenne mich mit PSN+ nicht aus aber Dank Steam hab ich L4D2 für 5€ bekommen . Bad Company 2 gabs sogar für 13€ und ganze Entwickler Pakete wurden um über 50% reduziert


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Die Spiele werden oft erstmals für den Konsolenmarkt hergestellt und dann Portier für den pc.
Ich hab nix gegen gute Grafik aber wenn man sich spiele anschaut deren einzige stärke dann nur die Grafik ist dann ist das schon schlecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Klar, aber wenns am PC besser aussieht als auf der Konsole, dann ist das ein Vorteil.



Und wieso spielen so viele noch Counter Strike?
Wer spielt die ganzen Low Budget Games, die es ständig gibt (Bau Simulator )?
Wer kauft bei der Spielepyramide die Games für 5-10 Euro?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und die PC-exklusiven Titel gibts für Konsole garnicht, da hat man dann 0 Spaß und 100% Frust als Konsolero


 Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Leute hier, da sie sich ja in einem PC-Forum angemeldet haben, sehr wahrscheinlich auch einen PC haben, oder?

@Sibig
Letztens habe ich einen Test von Stacking gelesen und zwei Tage danach habe ich es mir gratis herunter geladen.
Alle Games auf meiner PS3-HD sind gratis, oder stark verbilligt.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Es gibt immer Leute die etwas mehr mögen als ein anderer.
Ich finde Steam in ordnung, man hat seine Spiele sammlung halt online und nichtmehr nur im Regal stehen.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso spielen so viele noch Counter Strike?



Ich Spiele CS 1.6 und CSS, auf der Konsole ist CS einfach grausam.
Habe ich nur einmal bei einem bekannten gespielt und das Spiel war mit der PC version nicht gleich zu setzen.
Gutes beispiel quanten welches du genannt hast für den starken unterschied zwischen PC und Konsole.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Ich Spiele CS 1.6 und CSS, auf der Konsole ist CS einfach grausam.
> Habe ich nur einmal bei einem bekannten gespielt und das Spiel war mit der PC version nicht gleich zu setzen.
> Gutes beispiel quanten welches du genannt hast für den starken unterschied zwischen PC und Konsole.


 
Ego-Shooter sind immer Folter auf der Konsole - wie solls auch anders sein ohne gescheite Steuerung. Die paar hier wollens halt nicht kapieren.





Sibig schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit PSN+ nicht aus aber Dank Steam hab ich L4D2 für 5€ bekommen . Bad Company 2 gabs sogar für 13€ und ganze Entwickler Pakete wurden um über 50% reduziert



Ja Steam hat öfters solche unschlagbaren Angebote, deswegen ist es auch so beliebt - by Sony suchst sowas vergebens, da muss sogar für Cloud-Sync 50€ im Jahr bezahlen 
Und wenns doch mal ne Aktion gibt, dann sowas wie bei MediaMarkt, d.h. sowieso zu teure Sachen werden etwas vergünstigt.


"Und wieso spielen so viele noch Counter Strike?"

Weils ein Game ist was super viel Spaß macht, natürlich nur auf dem PC wegen der Steuerung, wie andere hier auch bestätigen können.

Stell solche Fragen doch bitte im entsprechenden Unterforum hier.

Und das mit der ESL ist auch eindeutig, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Ja klar, Sony sind die Abzocker Nr.1, die verschenken Spiele. 

Dass man auch auf der PS3 mit Maus spielen kann, willst du wohl noch immer nicht kapieren.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dass man auch auf der PS3 mit Maus spielen kann, willst du wohl noch immer nicht kapieren.


 

Ja, mit 10 Meter Kabel vom Sofa bis zum Fernseher 

Und wieso kommen dann die ganzen Strategiespiele nicht für Konsolen?

Also ich hab bis jetzt 0,0 Leute gesehen die an einer Konsole mit Maus gespielt haben - irgendeinen gewaltigen Haken, den du uns hier verschweigst, muss es also haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Ich Spiele CS 1.6 und CSS, auf der Konsole ist CS einfach grausam.
> Habe ich nur einmal bei einem bekannten gespielt und das Spiel war mit der PC version nicht gleich zu setzen.
> Gutes beispiel quanten welches du genannt hast für den starken unterschied zwischen PC und Konsole.


 
Öhm, mir ging es eigentlich um die Grafik, die ja nicht mehr aktuell ist, aber trotzdem erfreut sich das Game immer noch großer Beliebtheit und eben *nicht *wegen der Grafik, sondern weils einfach Spaß macht.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja, mit 10 Meter Kabel vom Sofa bis zum Fernseher
> 
> Und wieso kommen dann die ganzen Strategiespiele nicht für Konsolen?



Funkmaus FTW. 

Hab ich schon gesagt, weil die Steuerung sehr kompliziert ist, das steuert man nicht mit den paar Knöpfen vom Controller.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Die CS:S Grafik ist sehr wohl noch aktuell, kann jednefalls locker mit Konsolengrafik mithalten, da die Engine von Steam immernoch supported und optimiert wird.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Schade an dem ganzen  Konsolen vs PC ist das Leute immer eine vorliebe haben.
Ich hatte mir damals die PS2 angeschafft nur um dort exklusiv Titel der Final Fantasy reihe spielen zu können.
Die Konsolen haben ihre eigenen stärken im gegensetz zum PC.
Solche Spile wie für die WII findet man beim PC nicht, damit meine ich aktiv daran teilnehmen.
Sie machen spass wenn man sie in einer Gruppe spielt.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Dafür gibts für Konsolen z.B. keine Simulationen oder kaum gute Strategiespiele - das finde ich wesentlich gewichtiger als solche Spiele wo die Kinder vor dem Fernseher rumhüpfen und auf dem Bildschirm ein zweidimensionales Spiel abgebildet ist...


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

> Öhm, mir ging es eigentlich um die Grafik, die ja nicht mehr aktuell ist


Mir ging es bei spielen noch nie um gute Grafik, ich spiele meistens eher mit mid oder low settings.
Der Spielespass heutzutage ist extrem gesunken im vergleich zu spielen früher.
Es kann sein das ich manchmal sogar noch via Emu noch das gute alte C64 Oil Imperium spiele.
Klasse spiel mit Suchtfaktor und total altmodische Grafik.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja, mit 10 Meter Kabel vom Sofa bis zum Fernseher
> 
> Und wieso kommen dann die ganzen Strategiespiele nicht für Konsolen?
> 
> Also ich hab bis jetzt 0,0 Leute gesehen die an einer Konsole mit Maus gespielt haben - irgendeinen gewaltigen Haken, den du uns hier verschweigst, muss es also haben.


Zum Glück wurde letzte Woche Bluetooth erfunden. 

Ruse gibt es z.B. auch für Konsole und das kann man sogar mit Move gemütlich steuern.

PS: Ich habe keine Ahnung, was für Leute du so siehst, aber wenn es mal in den Kommabereich geht, würde ich mir schon Sorgen machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Die CS:S Grafik ist sehr wohl noch aktuell, kann jednefalls locker mit Konsolengrafik mithalten, da die Engine von Steam immernoch supported und optimiert wird.


 
Öhm, diese Grafik findest du gut? 
Die ist besser als die Grafik einer Konsole?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Und was ist mit Anno - dem Strategespiel schlechthin?


"Öhm, diese Grafik findest du gut? "


Da ist kein Texturfilter eingeschalten und das ist nicht die up-to-date CS:S Grafik.

Hauptsache mal verzweifelt was gegoogelt


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Anno gibt es sogar für Wii und DS.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Anno gibt es sogar für Wii und DS.


 
Ja und für die PS3 und Xbox???


DS???

Mein iPhone 4 ist besser zum zocken geeignet als das Stück Hardware-Schrott... "Wii" hab ich auch noch nichts sonderlich von gehört, hört sich an wie ne Krankheit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Wozu, wenn ich es doch schon auf der Wii habe?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Da ist kein Texturfilter eingeschalten und das ist nicht die up-to-date CS:S Grafik.
> 
> Hauptsache mal verzweifelt was gegoogelt


 
Das ist die Grafik, die du findest, wenn du danach suchst.
Dann such du mal nach einer CSS Grafik, die nicht gemoddet ist.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

CS:S Grafik ist auch nichtmehr Uptodate, es ist sicherlich ein sehr starker unterschied zum alten CS 1.6 aber mehr auch nicht.
CS:S Grafik war aktuell zum zeitpunkt als  HL2 heraus gekommen ist, jetzt ist sie auch nichtmehr das Mass der dinge.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Wii" hab ich auch noch nichts sonderlich von gehört, hört sich an wie ne Krankheit.


Super Mario Galaxy 1+2 sind Jump&Run Referenz, aber solche Spiele sind halt nichts für "richtige" Männer. 
Metroid Prime Trilogie gehört zu den besten Shootern aller Zeiten und Zelda ist eines der besten Action-Adventure.

Zum Glück kennst du dich ja mit Konsolen aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> CS:S Grafik ist auch nichtmehr Uptodate, es ist sicherlich ein sehr starker unterschied zum alten CS 1.6 aber mehr auch nicht.
> CS:S Grafik war aktuell zum zeitpunkt als  HL2 heraus gekommen ist, jetzt ist sie auch nichtmehr das Mass der dinge.


 
Half Life 2 war damals sehr geil und heute dank Cinematic Mod wieder gut dabei, die Frage ist, wieso gibts den Cinematic Mod nicht auf für CSS?



Fadi schrieb:


> Super Mario Galaxy 1+2 sind Jump&Run Referenz, aber solche Spiele sind halt nichts für "richtige" Männer.
> Metroid Prime Trilogie gehört zu den besten Shootern aller Zeiten und Zelda ist eines der besten Action-Adventure.
> 
> Zum Glück kennst du dich ja mit Konsolen aus.



Gibts eigentlich Jump&Run Games auf dem PC?


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

"Metroid Prime Trilogie gehört zu den besten Shootern aller Zeiten"

Naja, wenn die Leute davon noch nie was gehört haben kann es nicht so gut sein,

Half-Life 2, DOOM 3, Stalker aber auch Crysis... das sind Titel die sich mit so einem Titel schmücken dürfen.


"Super Mario Galaxy 1+2 sind Jump&Run Referenz, aber solche Spiele sind halt nichts für "richtige" Männer. "

Ja.


"Gibts eigentlich Jump&Run Games auf dem PC?"

Klar.


"die Frage ist, wieso gibts den Cinematic Mod nicht auf für CSS?"

Frag doch mal den Entwickler, der spricht deutsch.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Wii" hab ich auch noch nichts sonderlich von gehört, hört sich an wie ne Krankheit.



Das finde ich eigentlich witzig die WII ist doch schon länger im gespräch gewesen.
Erste Konsole wo man aktiv am Spielgeschehen teilnehmen sollte wegen dem kontroller
Die anderen Konsolen hersteller ziehen nur nach mit ihren eigenen Lösungen fürs aktive teilnehmen an einem spiel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Leute davon noch nie was gehört haben kann es nicht so gut sein


Naja, wenn Leute nicht hinter ihrem PC hervor kriechen, können sie wohl kaum etwas mit bekommen. 
Man sollte sich halt mal etwas mit der Materie beschäftigen, bevor man hier haltlose Aussagen in den Raum wirft.

PS: Das mit Super Mario hast du auch nicht wirklich kapiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Half-Life 2, DOOM 3, Stalker aber auch Crysis... das sind Titel die sich mit so einem Titel schmücken dürfen.



Das ist aber Geschmackssache, bevor ich Doom 3 spiele, spiele ich lieber Far Cry.
Bevor ich Stalker spiele, spiele ich lieber Fear.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Gibts eigentlich Jump&Run Games auf dem PC?"
> 
> Klar.



Nenne mal ein paar, in DX 11 natürlich.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "die Frage ist, wieso gibts den Cinematic Mod nicht auf für CSS?"
> 
> Frag doch mal den Entwickler, der spricht deutsch.



Ich hab auch mit Chinesisch keine Probleme aber offensichtlich braucht der Markt das nicht, dem reicht es so, wie es ist.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wieso gibts den Cinematic Mod nicht auf für CSS?



Das dürfte daran liegen das man bei CS:S mehr fps braucht damit man besser schiessen kann.
Wenn dort die Grafik stark nach oben gedreht werden würde gehen die fps runter.
Weniger fps in CS:S  bedeuten das das Crosshair langsamer zusammen geht.
Das ist dann der Nachteil den man haben würde, da die Schüsse unpräziser werden würden.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nenne mal ein paar, in DX 11 natürlich.


 
Nö, DX9, schließlich können die Konsolen auch nicht mehr 

Und der Vergleich muss ja gleich sein.

@ Cybertrigger: U.a., aber der Hauptgrund ist dass das bei einem MP-Spiel wie CS:S nicht geht, würde nur gehen wenn der Server es "installiert" hätte, und dann natürlich auch die Clients (Zocker).


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, DX9, schließlich können die Konsolen auch nicht mehr
> 
> Und der Vergleich muss ja gleich sein.


 
Aha, dann sind das alles Konsolenportierungen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, DX9, schließlich können die Konsolen auch nicht mehr
> 
> Und der Vergleich muss ja gleich sein.
> 
> @ Cybertrigger: U.a., aber der Hauptgrund ist dass das bei einem MP-Spiel wie CS:S nicht geht, würde nur gehen wenn der Server es "installiert" hätte, und dann natürlich auch die Clients (Zocker).


Und wo sind jetzt die Jump&Runs für den PC??


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und wo sind jetzt die Jump&Runs für den PC??


 
Kannst du mal ein paar Jump&Run Games nennen, die es für die PS3 gibt?
Mal schauen, ob man die bei Amazon auch für den PC bekommt.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> @ Cybertrigger: U.a., aber der Hauptgrund ist dass das bei einem MP-Spiel wie CS:S nicht geht, würde nur gehen wenn der Server es "installiert" hätte, und dann natürlich auch die Clients (Zocker).



Ähm ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt, du kannst sehr wohl das CS:S verbessern zu lasten von den frames.
Der Server hat damit garnichts zu tun, wenn es als eine Modifikation installiert wäre sicherlich.
Man kan aber auch die Models austauschen und diese durch bessere ersetzen.
Bis zu einem gewissen grad ist dies auch bei CS 1.6 möglich.
Neue Waffenmodels, sounds, Playermodels usw.

Es geht Serverseitig und auch nur beim Client.


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Naja, im Vergleich zu CSS sieht Killzone3 ja echt mies aus, siehe hier:

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - • Der ultimative Gamepictures-Thread (14) •

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - • Der ultimative Gamepictures-Thread (14) •

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - • Der ultimative Gamepictures-Thread (14) •




Und jetzt stellt man sich mal vor, mit welcher Hardware diese Grafik auf den Bildschirm gebracht wird! Jemand, der technikbegeistert ist, KANN das nicht egal sein - und sollte auch so objektiv sein, diese Arbeit (!) zu würdigen!

Ein Fanboy würde NIE was positives am bösen, bösen Konkurrenzprodukt sehen - und was Mehmet hier treibt ist ja ... 

Ist wie der Kampf "Android vs. Apple" - jene sind am Lautesten am Schreien, welche am wenigsten Ahnung haben! Ich habe Geräte von Beiden hier, einfach da ich den Vergleich brauche und auf so technische Spielereien voll abfahre! Deshalb auch Multiplattform (PC und Konsole) und wenn das Ding mal rauskommt, die "Next Generation Portable" 

Jetzt spiele ich wieder das für PC- Verhältnisse grafisch total abgefuc*te Killzone 3 weiter - mit Kontroller, da Maus und Tastatur nicht unterstützt wird. Was werde ich leiden ob der grafischen Gräuel und was werde ich über die Kontrollersteuerung fluchen ..... NOT 

Have fun


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> Und jetzt stellt man sich mal vor, mit welcher Hardware diese Grafik auf den Bildschirm gebracht wird! Jemand, der technikbegeistert ist, KANN das nicht egal sein - und sollte auch so objektiv sein, diese Arbeit (!) zu würdigen!


 
Verdammt miese Grafik, ist ja nur DX9.  

Hier mal ein PC Game, auch in Top Grafik. 
Wer sagt, dass Kugeln rund sein müssen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

@quanti
Für PS3 mit Wertungen von 91-82%:
Little Big Planet 1+2
Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time
de Blob2
The Sly Trilogie

Für Wii mit Wertungen von 96-87%:
Super Mario Galaxy 1+2
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Donkey Kong Country Returns
de Blob2


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> Naja, im Vergleich zu CSS sieht Killzone3 ja echt mies aus, siehe hier:


 

Uhhh, ihr müsst schon PC-Spiele mit Engines aus 2004 mit Konsolenspielen aus 2011 vergleichen!!! Respekt!



"Little Big Planet 1+2
Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time
de Blob2
The Sly Trilogie"

Noch nie gehört 

Ich verfolge nur "richtige" Spiele.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hier mal ein PC Game, auch in Top Grafik.


 
Das ist die Zukunftsgrafik von spielen in 5 Jahren oder? 

Ich mag diese art von spielen mal garnicht, fehlt noch Kloputz Simulator 3000.
Aus jedem Zeug machen die irgend ne Simulation wahrscheinlich in 5 min wärend sie auf dem lokus sitzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Uhhh, ihr müsst schon PC-Spiele mit Engines aus 2004 mit Konsolenspielen aus 2011 vergleichen!!! Respekt!



Öhm, ich dachte die Konsolenhardware ist uralt? 



Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Das ist die Zukunftsgrafik von spielen in 5 Jahren oder?


 
Wenn du Antialiasing findest, darfst du es behalten.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Ja, Killzone 3 sieht erbärmlich aus, ein bekanntes PC-Spiel aus 2007 war da schon weiter (und mit DX10!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ich verfolge nur "richtige" Spiele.


Klar, wenn man auf anspruchslose Shooter steht, wird man solche Spiele nicht kennen.
Aber immer schön mit dem Mainstream schwimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ja, Killzone 3 sieht erbärmlich aus, ein bekanntes PC-Spiel aus 2007 war da schon weiter (und mit DX10!)



Sieht aber schwer nach einem Textur Mod aus. 
Schafft das deine Grafikkarte denn in 3D?


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Wer mal sehen will was wirklich möglich ist, der klickt hier



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht aber schwer nach einem Textur Mod aus.
> Schafft das deine Grafikkarte denn in 3D?


 

Nein kein Textur-Mod.

Klar zock ich auch Crysis in 3D.

Kann ich nur empfehlen, dagegen wirkt ein normaler PS3 Shooter jedenfalls wie Steinzeit, was ja immer kritisiert wird, siehe die verlinkten Screens.





Fadi schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man auf anspruchslose Shooter steht
> Aber immer schön mit dem Mainstream schwimmen.


 

Sagt der Konsolenspieler *brüüüüüüülllll*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Und das spielst du mit wie viel Frames?


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du Antialiasing findest, darfst du es behalten.



Ach so , ich dachte das wäre ne Neumodische mobile Treppe, hat so schön viele stufen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das spielst du mit wie viel Frames?



Das spielt man nicht das schaut man sich via Dia Show an


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das spielst du mit wie viel Frames?


 
Mehr als die Konsolen jemals erreichen (30FPS)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Das spielt man nicht das schaut man sich via Dia Show an


 
Das ist wie in den Tech Demos von Nvidia, das kann man nur als Film sehen, spielen verboten. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Mehr als die Konsolen jemals erreichen (30FPS)



30 FPS schaffen die Konsolen auch, nur eben auch in Minimum, wie waren denn die Minimum Frames bei dir?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Sagt der Konsolenspieler *brüüüüüüülllll*


Da Quake1 der letzte Shooter war, den ich gezockt habe und ich mich mit Action-Adventures auch eher selten beschäftige, ist das wieder mal eine sinnlose Aussage von dir.

Nur damit du es auch verstehst: Shooter sind Mainstream. 

Ach ja, du wolltest uns doch noch ein paar Jump&Runs für den PC nennen.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Davon werden Konsolenspieler auch noch in 5 Jahren träumen müssen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U-7FbEUKGc

Ich weiss es ganz genau, jeder der das Video von Euch sieht ist neidisch bis zum Hals, da verwette ich mein Haus drauf.


"Mehr als die Konsolen jemals erreichen (30FPS)                              30 FPS schaffen die Konsolen auch, nur eben auch in Minimum, wie waren denn die Minimum Frames bei dir? "

Lern mal lesen, ich schrieb doch 30FPS haben Konsolen im Idealfall, in GTA4 z.B. oft mal einstellig.

Crysis läuft immer mit über 30FPS, siehe z.B. das Video oben.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, DX9, schließlich können die Konsolen auch nicht mehr
> 
> Und der Vergleich muss ja gleich sein.



Hier muss der Vergleich auf einmal gleich sein, aber sonst nicht, also dort wo es nicht deiner "Argumentation" dient.



MehmetB schrieb:


> @ Cybertrigger: U.a., aber der Hauptgrund ist dass das bei einem MP-Spiel wie CS:S nicht geht, würde nur gehen wenn der Server es "installiert" hätte, und dann natürlich auch die Clients (Zocker).


 
Seit wann muss bei einem MP-Game der Server das auch haben?
Hast du ueberhaupt eine Ahnung wie sowas funktioniert oder versuchst du nur wieder irgendwas zu "argumentieren"?

Ich weis auch nicht wieso du nicht auf vernuenftige Postings eingehst, wieso du hier sehr aggressiv postest, andere teilweise beledigst.
Ist denn deine Stellung hier so schwach, das du Rechtschreibflames verwenden musst?
Da faellt mir ein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Laufe dieser Diskussion ist mir aufgefallen das du sehr resistent gegen Argumente bist, und auch keinen Milimeter bereit bist auf andere einzugehen.
Jeder der nicht deiner Meinung ist, greift dich angeblich in Postings an oder will dir etwas unterstellen. Zumindest versuchst du es so darzustellen.
Im Gegenzug unterstellst du aber anderen Personen irgendwelche unsinnige Sachen.

Da ich dir hier auf keinen Fall Schwachsinn, Dummheit oder geistige Zurueckgebliebenheit unterstelle oder unterstellen will, glaube ich persoenlich eher, das du dir hier einen Heidenspass machst mit deinem Auftreten.
Einige Sachen sprechen dafuer.


Ich weis das das ein sehr persoenliches Posting ist, aber ich habe normalem Weg versucht auf mich in die Diskussion einzubringen und musste feststellen, das das bei so einem Fortschritt einer Diskussion das eher unerwuenscht ist.

mfG
V.

P.S. Sollte mich ein Mod in irgendeiner Weise hier belangen wollen, sollte sich dieser die Frage stellen, wieso der User MehmetB hier noch immer sein Unwesen ohne Konsequenzen treiben darf.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Es wird viel zu viel Wert nur noch auf die Optik gelegt.
Früher hat man spiele noch gespielt wegen der Story oder halt um etwas bestimmtes zu erreichen auf lange zeit.
Ich erinnere mich da gut an Final Fantasy 7 als es heraus gekommen war.
Ich hab bis heute  gut und gerne über 2000 Stunden spielzeit investiert in das Spiel.
Habs mehrfach durchgespielt, Heute hab ich das verlangen danach eigentlich garnichtmehr.
Ich spiel ein Spiel und dann landet es im Regal und darf staub ansammeln.
Sind nach einmaligem durchspielen oft zu langweilig um eine Motivation zum erneuten durchspielen zu geben.


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Ich dachte immer die Konsolehardware sei so alt?? Nicht schlecht fürn "...einen verkrüppelten G70 und 256mb RAM..." Kann ein vergleichbarer Rechner bessere Grafik auf den Bildschirm zaubern wie bei KZ3??

Grafik ist mir überhaupt nicht wichtig, dennoch freue ich mich, wenn mich ein Spiel auf der Konsole so positiv überrascht wie KZ3 - sowas ist auf der Konsole möglich und auch noch viel mehr, das werden auch die nächsten Jahre zeigen (keine Angst, die Exklusivspiele bremsen die heilige Entwicklung des PC nicht aus - die kommen gar nie auf der Plattform an  )!

Wie hier mehrmals betont wurde, kann also eine Konsole aus dem Jahre 2007 so eine Grafik darstellen! Als Vergleich bietet mir Mehmet dann Crysis an (ebenfalls von 2007), welches natürlich auch auf auf einem durchschnittlichen Rechner schön flüssig lief und besser aussah als KZ3 (mit g70 und 256mb Ram  )!



P.s.: Und bevor jemand jetzt Pc exklusive Games aufzählt: Kein Problem, hab einen Rechner hier, daran scheiterts nicht 


Edit: Und was willst du uns mit dem Video der MOD sagen? Sieht traumhaft aus, keine Frage! Dennoch, wie lang ist die Spielzeit? Story? Oh, hab ich vergessen: Ist ja nur ne Grafikdemo


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

@ Verminaard:

Tja, das gleiche kann ich auch von den paar Leuten hier behaupten, die ihr Unwesen treiben.

Ich hab immer Quellen und Links von der Main mitgepostet, zumal Sachen wie dass der PC nunmal eine bessere Grafik hat hier dir jeder Redakteur unterschreibt, deswegen gibts da auch nix zu diskutieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Es wird viel zu viel Wert nur noch auf die Optik gelegt.
> Früher hat man spiele noch gespielt wegen der Story oder halt um etwas bestimmtes zu erreichen auf lange zeit.


 
Da stimme ich dir voll zu, heute scheint Grafik alles zu sein, obwohl das über ein Game nichts aussagt.
Crysis ist als Shooter Massenwaren und einzig seine gute Grafik, eben weil sie PC Exklusiv entwickelt ist, sticht hervor. Noch heute, knapp 4 Jahre nach Erscheinen ist es immer noch Grafikreferenz. Das muss einen doch zu denken geben.
Das war früher nicht möglich. Da kam Doom 3 raus und war Grafikreferenz, dann kam Far Cry raus und hat es platt gemacht, danach kam HL² raus und war top. Heute ist alles Banane.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger, das ist nun mal die Zeit in der wir leben.

Es gibt doch kaum noch innovative Spiele. 
Die Spieldauer wurde doch auch extrem gekuerzt. Gibt aber auch etliche andere Threads und Diskussionen darueber.
Es ist doch kein Publisher/Hersteller mehr daran interessiert ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, wo User 30, 40 oder sehr viel mehr
Stunden daran sitzen. Das ist doch alles entgangener Profit. Und mehr Content kann man doch ueber DLC's verkaufen.

Aber das ist ein Plattformuebergreifendes Phaenomen, ueber das gesondert gesprochen werden sollte.
Ich bin der Meinung das nicht nur die Profitgier der Softwareschmieden daran schuld ist.

mfG
V.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ....



Ich glaube an dieser Stelle das er auf sich aufmerksam machen möchte und mit halbwissen, was wie wir wissen sehr gefährlich ist,  seine meinung kund zu tun.
Bedingt durch eine etwas sehr eingeschränkte sicht der dinge werden meinungen anderer Personen bewusst ignoriert.
Schade finde ich nur das man leider manchen Personen dinge nicht beibringen kann wegen dieser einstellung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Quellen und Links von der Main mitgepostet, zumal Sachen wie dass der PC nunmal eine bessere Grafik hat hier dir jeder Redakteur unterschreibt, deswegen gibts da auch nix zu diskutieren.


Anscheinend ist das auch deine einzige Informationsquelle sonst wüsstest du wesentlich mehr über Spiele.
Es hat auch nie jemand behauptet, dass Konsolen eine bessere Grafik liefern. 

Du wolltest uns doch noch ein paar Jump&Runs für den PC nennen.

@Verminaard
Alternative Games findet man halt fast ausschließlich auf Konsolen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> Wie hier mehrmals betont wurde, kann also eine Konsole aus dem Jahre 2007 so eine Grafik darstellen! Als Vergleich bietet mir Mehmet dann Crysis an (ebenfalls von 2007), welches natürlich auch auf auf einem durchschnittlichen Rechner schön flüssig lief und besser aussah als KZ3 (mit g70 und 256mb Ram  )!


 
Jep, ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als Crysis raus kam und ich es mit meiner damaligen Hardware spielen wollte, die ebenfalls von 2007 war.
Ich hatte eine Diashow. 
Ich musste alles runterschrauben, bis von der Grafikpracht nichts mehr übrig blieb. 
Erst als ich mir ein Jahr später die GTX 260 kaufte, konnte ich es in maximalen Details spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst als ich mir ein Jahr später die GTX 260 kaufte, konnte ich es in maximalen Details spielen.


 In FullHD und mit Mods?


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Verminaard
> Alternative Games findet man halt fast ausschließlich auf Konsolen.


 
Heh, z.b. Castle Crusher?
Hatten viel Spass mit dem Teil


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu, heute scheint Grafik alles zu sein, obwohl das über ein Game nichts aussagt



Wenn ich nur noch Lese hat bombastische Grafik und spielzeit übertrieben gesagt 5 min dann krieg ich das kot...



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das nicht nur die Profitgier der Softwareschmieden daran schuld ist.



Das Problem heutzutage dürfte sein das Innovative Ideen nur begrenzt möglich sind da die Spieleentwicklung sehr viel geld verschlingt.
Das kann sich nicht jeder leisten, sie gehen dann lieber den sicheren weg auf ein schon bekanntes Gebiet im spielemarkt.

Die Spiele die ich mehrfach spiele hab ich im moment installiert.
Ich kann die an einer Hand abzählen, das wären  X3- Terran Conflict, Mass Effect 1 + 2 und Space Empires 5.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst als ich mir ein Jahr später die GTX 260 kaufte, konnte ich es in maximalen Details spielen.


 
So muss es sein, immer Top Grafik die up-to-date ist.

Nicht so wie heute, wo ein Konsolenspiel aus 2006 genauso aussieht wie ein Konsolenspiel aus 2011, das ist eine Schande.
*
Was nützt einem die an die Konsolen angepasste Grafik von Killzone 3, wenn das Gameplay ******* ist?*

Genau, garnichts!


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Heh, z.b. Castle Crusher?
> Hatten viel Spass mit dem Teil


Loco Roco oder Patapon für die PSP waren auch lustig.

@MehmetB


> wo ein Konsolenspiel aus 2006 genauso aussieht wie ein Konsolenspiel aus 2011


Mit Spielen kennst du dich ja nicht so aus.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

Cybertrigger, war mehr die Sache mit DLC's gemeint.
Das hat halt imho viel mit illegalen Kopien zu tun, aber das hat hier nichts verloren.

Aber deiner Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen 

mfG
V.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Natürlich kenn ich mich mit Spielen aus, lies doch mal den Thread.


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es hat auch nie jemand behauptet, dass Konsolen eine bessere Grafik liefern.


 
Genau!

Fakt ist, dass die Konsolen (für ihr Alter und ihre verbaute Hardware) durchaus ordentliche Grafik auf den Bildschirm bringen, in Einzelfällen (Gears of War, Killzone, Heavy Rain...) braucht sich die Grafik nicht vor dem PC zu verstecken! Dass man bei Crossplatttiteln am PC die bessere Grafik hat, das setze ich vorraus, vor allem in Anbetracht der Hardwareentwicklung am PC!

Dennoch, bessere Spielemaschinen sind die PCs deshalb noch lange nicht - die Konsolen aber natürlich auch nicht! Je nach Vorlieben mag halt einer diese Plattform lieber oder die andere - die meisten, die hier mitschreiben haben beides, aber Mehmet nicht, der weiße Ritter der PC-Fraktion versucht nun schon seit unzähligen Seiten uns Konsoleros (die war ja eigentlich gar nicht sind, da auch PC SPieler) zu bekehren - natürlich müssen wir dabei seine "Argumente" annehmen und einsehen, dass nur er die ganze Wahrheit kennt 


@Mehmet: Wo ist denn bitte das Gameplay bei Killzone schei**e??? Ist halt ein Shooter, was erwartest du denn da?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> In FullHD und mit Mods?



Nö, hatte damals einen 1680x1050 Monitor und musste dann ganz am Ende, als es auf dem Schiff zur Sache ging, die Details runterfahren, war dort eine Diashow.



MehmetB schrieb:


> So muss es sein, immer Top Grafik die up-to-date ist.



Die Grafikkarte reichte aber auch nicht aus, um es flüssig durchspielen zu können, das konnte ich erst mit der GTX 470.
Und heute, mit der GTX 580 läuft es gut. Schiebe ich aber einen Mod drauf, klappt die Grafikkarte weg, vor allem wenn man AA/AF ausfährt.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Natürlich kenn ich mich mit Spielen aus, lies doch mal den Thread.


 
Japp du hast mal gelesen das Crysis eine tolle Grafik hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Natürlich kenn ich mich mit Spielen aus, lies doch mal den Thread.


Hab ich und du hast uns noch immer keine Jump&Runs für den PC genannt.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und heute, mit der GTX 580 läuft es gut. Schiebe ich aber einen Mod drauf, klappt die Grafikkarte weg, vor allem wenn man AA/AF ausfährt.


 
LOL, dann hast du aber keine gtx 580, oder es ist eine von nvidia wieder mal neu gebrandete gtx 260 oder so.

Ein guter (Beleuchtungs)-Mod braucht in Crysis keine Mehrleistung, im Gegenteil, durch eine optimierte .cfg wird die Leistung meist etwas erhöht.

Sogar auf meiner HD4850 läufts flüssig mit 2x AA und höchsten Details.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Cybertrigger, war mehr die Sache mit DLC's gemeint.



Wenn DLC's ihr Geld wert sind bin ich auch bereit dafür zu bezahlen.
Bei vielen spielen sind diese DLC's sicherlich nicht ihr Geld wert.
Ich hab für Mass Effect 1 und 2 jeweils alle DLC's, das hat aber teilweise damit zu tun das selbst endtscheidungen die man dort trifft auf den dritten teil auswirkungen haben werden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Japp du hast mal gelesen das Crysis eine tolle Grafik hat.



Ist das nicht der Hauptgrund für die daseinberechtigung dieses spieles?
Ich hab Crysis noch nie gespielt, hat mir schon garnicht gefallen das nur über die Grafik berichtet wurde aber von Gameplay keine spur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> LOL, dann hast du aber keine gtx 580, oder es ist eine von nvidia wieder mal neu gebrandete gtx 260 oder so.
> 
> Ein guter (Beleuchtungs)-Mod braucht in Crysis keine Mehrleistung, im Gegenteil, durch eine optimierte .cfg wird die Leistung meist etwas erhöht.
> 
> Sogar auf meiner HD4850 läufts flüssig mit 2x AA und höchsten Details.


 
Dann hast du noch keinen vernünftigen Crysis Mod gespielt. 
Selbst im Standardgame kratzt das Game um die 30 FPS Marke rum.
(die 6950 ist übrigens langsamer )



MehmetB schrieb:


> Sogar auf meiner HD4850 läufts flüssig mit 2x AA und höchsten Details.



Das kauf ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Sogar auf meiner HD4850 läufts flüssig mit 2x AA und höchsten Details.


In 640x480? 

Vergiss nicht, uns Jump&Runs für den PC zu nennen.
Du kennst dich doch aus, also sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2011)

@GR-Thunderstorm:


Spoiler






			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 1. „warum sollte Blizzard auf den Konsolen den Profit mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen?“
> 
> Weil sie so nach wie vor mehr verdienen würden als jetzt. Also erneut meine Gegenfrage: Weshalb sollten sie bewusst auf höhere Profite verzichten???


Höhere Profite? Eine Konsolenversion würde für Blizzard, wie schon gesagt, hohe Mehrkosten bei Entwicklung und Wartung verursachen und ein Teil der Einnahmen würde als Abgabe an den Publisher versickern; ob da noch was für Blizzard übrigbleibt?
Vor allem aber hätte Blizzard mehr von einem PC Spieler… Wie gesagt: warum sich die Mühe antun? Es können ja sowieso alle auf dem PC zocken 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 2. „glaubst du wirklich, es gibt eine nennenswerte Zahl an Spielern, die gerne WoW spielen würden und das nur nicht tun, weil es das Spiel nicht auf der Konsole gibt?“
> 
> Die Frage kannst du dir selbst beantworten, wenn du dir ansiehst, wie die Konsolenverkaufszahlen bei Multiplatformspielen den PC-Zahlen von der ersten Sekunde an davon rennen.
> 
> ...


 
Das ein Spiel auf der Konsole öfter verkauft wird heißt noch lange nicht, dass es weniger Spieler gäbe, wenn es keine Konsolenversion gäbe- insbesondere wenn die Raubkopierproblematik komplett wegfällt

Bei WoW gäbe es im Gegensatz zu anderen Crossplattformspielen sicher keine bevorzugte Bewerbung der Konsolenversion, desweiteren gibt es hier eben auch keine Raubkopieproblematik, die der PC Version übermäßig schadet

Und Black Ops ist auch ein ganz schwacher Vergleich; ein Crossplattform RTS Spiel würde da wohl eher passen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Speicherplatz ist kein Problem. Zumindest in die PS3 kann man für 40€ eine 500GB HDD einbauen.


 
Oh nein! Man muss aufrüsten!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
4GiB RAM? Nein, wie kommst du auf diese Zahl?

Den RAM Bedarf –wie auch der übrige Ressourcenverbrauch- kann mit den Einstellungen extrem variiert werden; 1GiB RAM reicht zur Not @min durchaus aus

Für den RAM Verbrauch verantwortlich ist konkret vor allem die Sichtweite

Auf allen genannten Systemen habe/hatte ich 1GiB RAM; der PC ist nichtmehr Funktionsfähig (MB kaputt) und der Laptop hat zur Zeit kein Windows und in Folge auch kein WoW, zuletzt damit gespielt habe ich 2009, damals ist es noch einigermaßen gegangen; auf dem UMPC spiele ich auch aktuell bei Gelegenheit; Raiden würde ich damit nicht aber ansonsten reicht  es aus- im Fall eines WoW Anfängers: es reicht zumindestens das ~halbe Jahr bis er auf 85 gelevelt hat und raidtauglich geworden ist zur Not aus

WoW wird zwar tatsächlich ständig weiterentwickelt, die Grafiklast _@min_ ist aber nur geringfügigst gestiegen; stärker gestiegen @min sind RAM und CPU Last, aber immer noch im Bereich des Machbaren für einen genannten Athlon 64/ Pentium IV Dino (die älteste Mindestanforderung nannte noch einen 800MHz Pentium III; ob das jemals ausgereicht hat kann ich aber nicht beurteilen)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 1. In die Steuerung wächst man rein. Mein Mitbewohner hat mir neulich seinen Lappy in die Hand gedrückt, um WOW zu spielen, während er mit nem Kumpel per Headset quatscht. Ich kam natürlich nichtmal ansatzweise klar (wusste aber auch nicht, was die zig Symbole und so überhaupt zu bedeuten haben), weil sein Chara schon fast komplett geskillt war. Würde jeder Spieler gleich mit allen Skills starten, würde man auch auf dem PC schwer reinkommen.
> 2. VoIP kann man wie gesagt ingame nutzen. Der Mangel an externen Programme ist vielleicht ein kleiner Makel, aber vermissen tut man sie auch nicht.
> 3. Der sonst so lösungs- oder ehr kompromissbereite Superwip kann sich also nicht einfach vorher Gedanken machen, was er braucht und einfach die nötigen Infos im Vorraus ausdrucken.
> Ansonsten könnte Blizzard auch einfach eine Ingamedatenbank einbauen, wenn die Comunity dies verlangt.
> 4. WOW ist auch für PC-Verhältnisse grafisch arg zurückgeblieben. Texturen sind nicht sonderlich hoch aufgelöst, die Polygone bei Figuren kann man fast schon mit einer Hand abzählen und auch die Umgebung ist nicht sonderlich anfordernd. Seltsamerweise ist gerade WOW trotz dieser Grafik eines der bestverkauften Spiele am PC.


1) Ja, in die Steuerung muss man reinwachsen, auch ein erfahrener WoW Spieler bräuchte gegebenenfalls sicherlich zumindestens einige Minuten um sich an ein fremdes Interface zu gewöhnen- aber bereits von der ersten Minute an wäre die Konsole komplizierter; bereits von 0 weg gibt es immerhin, abgesehen von der  Bewegungssteuerung, die man über die Analogsticks realisieren würde bereits eine ganze Reihe von wichtigen Funktionen, die mit Tasten belegt werden müssen und die Gameplayrelevant sind- zu viele als das einfache Tastenbelegungen ausreichen würden

2) Na wenigstens siehst du das ein

3) Die meisten Infos braucht man spontan etwa „wo droppen vernünftige Armschienen?“ „Wo bekommt man Algenflossenbarsche?" „Was braucht man für die +27 Ausdauer Verzauberung für die neuen Armschienen, welche gerade, völlig unvorhergesehen und zufällig gedropped sind"

4) WoW ist tatsächlich grafisch sehr zurückgeblieben aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen bzw. es wäre extrem aufwendig, es @max auf den Konsolen lauffähig zu machen; wenigstens könnte es durchaus zu den wenigen Spielen gehören, die @Full HD auf den Konsolen laufen



> Seltsamerweise ist die PS3 trotz der ganzen DRM-Sache extrem human. Man darf ganz legal DLC auf mehreren Konsolen installieren. Auf dem PC geht dies mit Steam evtl. zwar auch, aber dennoch kann man sie nur als der Benutzer nutzen, der die Dinge gekauft hat.
> Den Gebrauchtmarkt rückt man auf dem PC ebenfalls vergnügt zu Leibe. Auf den Konsolen ist dies nicht möglich. Und die vielen Gerüchte zu den Verschärfungen auf Konsolen fallen unter „Hätte-Wäre-Könnte-Würde“.


 
Human? Human nennst du das?

Praktisch alle Nachteile und Einschränkungen der Konsolen sind eine direkte Folge von DRM Maßnahmen/Überlegungen; das beste/offensichtlichste Beispiel dafür ist das nachträgliche Entfernen der Linuxoption auf der PS3

Aber auch alle anderen Einschränkungen

Konsolen könnten ja genauso gut komplett offen sein- praktisch PCs mit standardisierter Hardware und einer standardisierten Firmware, von der aus man Spiele starten kann aber sonst komplett offen, enischließlich der Möglichkeiten von Mods, alternativen Betriebssystemen mit vollem Hardwarezugriff, Privatkopien flexibler Zusatzhardware,…

Auf den Konsolen ist es auch mindestens genauso möglich den Gebrauchtmarkt einzuschränken; online gekaufte Spiele können auch heute sowieso nicht weiterverkauft werden, die Möglichkeiten gehen hier sogar noch weiter als auf dem PC da man eine Spieleinstallation auf der Konsole mit einer eindeutigen Hardware ID verknüpfen könnte

Abgesehen davon ist mir der Gebrauchtmarkt komplett egal; ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gebraucht verkauft und habe das auch nicht vor

Und DLCs, die ich überhaupt auch für eine meist inhaltlose Abzocke halte interressieren mich auch nur eingeschränkt zumindestens auf der Xbox 360 ist es auch keineswegs in der Form möglich ein einmal gekauftes DLC auf zwei verschiedenen Konsolen mit zwei verschiedenen Accounts zu installieren



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist dann mit den vielen Treibern, die in der Vergangenheit bei AMD-Nutzern für schwarze Bildschirme und Nvidia-Nutzern für aussetzende Lüftersteuerungen und dergleichen geführt haben?


 
“Viele Treiber”?

Und wenn schon, ein Treiberupdate kann man auch rückgängig machen oder schlimmstenfalls den default Videotreiber nutzen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Niemand muss auf 100% spielen- auf der Konsole kann man davon sowieso nur träumen-; es geht eher darum, ob ein Spiel @min flüssig läuft



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah ja… geschätzt…

Und: wenn man die Preise zu hoch treibt kauft es niemand.



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (Anm.: es geht um die Behauptung, Crysis wäre ein „Debakel“ gewesen)
-Crysis gehört zu den Egoshootern mit den besten Bewertungen überhaupt; ich hab hier einfach die Liste auf Wikipedia kopiert:


> • Best Graphics Award 2008 beim Austrian Gamers’ Choice Award
> •    Game Critics Award 2007 für das beste PC-Spiel
> •    Best of GC Award 2007 für das beste PC-Spiel
> •    Spieletipp-Award im Test von Spieletipps (Wertung 91 %)
> ...


 
-Crysis war, wie schon gesagt, durchaus ein Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg wenn auch kein so großer und schneller wie erhofft
-Der „Hype“ war und ist meiner Meinung nach absolut gerechtfertigt; meiner Meinung nach geht es, wie schon gesagt, um den besten Egoshooter überhaupt 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Durch den Nanosuit ist man schlicht zu überlegen. Er macht das Game nicht cool, sondern einfach nur langweilig.
> 2. Das Gameplay ist innovativlose Standardkost. Die größte Innovation war für mich, dass man Bäume umschießen konnte. Aber da das Spiel auf Dauer langweilig wird, wenn man die ganze Zeit nur auf Bäume schießt, ist das auch kein großes Kaufargument für mich. Sonst bietet das Game nichts, was es nicht schon gab.
> 
> 
> ...


 
1)  Crysis ist dir zu leicht? Wie kannst du das beurteilen ohne es jemals durchgespielt zu haben, geschweige denn auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, vom Multiplayer muss ich hier wohl gar nicht erst anfangen…

2) Innovationslose Standardkost? Crysis hält in vielerlei Hinsicht an alten Tugenden fest, die in anderen Spielen verlorengegangen sind um die Steuerung (für die Konsolen?) zu vereinfachen (speziell hinlegen und Umstellen der Waffenfeuermodi)

Der Nano Suite ist auch komplett neu und lässt sich nur sehr eingeschränkt mit Powerups vergleichen… abgesehen davon: es ist und bleibt ein Egoshooter; diese „Kritikpunkte“ könnte man auch auf praktisch jeden anderen Egoshooter übertragen, nicht zuletzt die großen Konsolenköder Killzone und Halo

Hinzu kommt die innovative gameplayrelevante Physik, die in Sachen Komplexität zu den besten überhaupt gehört

Sehr innovativ, in Sachen Gameplay, ist Crysis wirklich nicht aber Crysis kombiniert viele Tugenden und Detailinnovationen zu einem grandiosen Gesamtwerk, dass bis heute seinesgleichen sucht



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Auch „echte“ Mods, wie z.B. der Tower-Defence Mod für CnC-Generals war schon im LAN teilweise kaum noch spielbar.


 
_Irgendein_ Mod ist nicht multiplayertauglich! Oh noez! Zum Glück gibt es soetwas nicht auf den Konsolen…

Was ist denn das für ein Argument? Lieber auf Features verzichten als die Gefahr eigehen, dass sie nicht funktionieren könnten, selbst wenn das keine Auswirkungen auf das übrige System/Programm haben könnte?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man sich nur ein wenig informiert kann man solche Probleme leicht vorbeugen; auch hier gilt: wenn man Probleme mit etwas bekommt oder bekommen kann, was auf den Konsolen überhaupt nicht möglich wäre ist das noch lange kein Nachteil; das ist als würdest du für ein Auto ohne Motor argumentieren, weil es dann nie Motorschäden geben kann…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alle Bewegungssteuerungen gleich? Vor allem Kinect ist technisch gesehen und vom gesamten Konzept her aber auch in der Anwendung komplett anders, aber auch zwischen der Wii „Fernbedienung“ und PS Move gibt es gravierende Unterschiede wobei beide ihre Vor-und Nachteile haben

Bei Joysticks gibt es auch viel weniger Auswahl, vor allem im High-End Bereich (der für Konsolen praktisch inexistent ist) wobei man hier alles, was es für die Konsolen gibt auch am PC verwenden kann, auch bei Lenkrädern hat der PC in Sachen Auswahl die Nase vorne



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mehr Qualität auf den Konsolen? Oho!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein fauler Kompromiss? Es ist vielleicht keine Optimallösung aber eine durchaus brauchbare; wenn ich da an die vielen Kompromisse denke, die man etwa mit einer Konsole und/oder einem 40€ „PC“ eingehen muss… 

Nichts desto trotz ist STEAM ein Segen und ein Fluch; prinzipiell ist Steam mit der einfachen Möglichkeit Spiele online zu kaufen, standardisiert zu installieren und zu updaten sowie Spielstände online Abzugleichen und zu speichern ein reiner Vorteil; als DRM oder Multiplayerplattform genutzt schafft STEAM aber reihenweise Probleme, deren Krönung wohl das MWF2 Debakel darstellt; in der Form ist MWF2 aber zum Glück alleine geblieben



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Durch DRM kann Sony allenfalls DLC deaktivieren. Und wenn Sony Features mittels Firmware deaktiviert, bringen sie allenfalls die Comunity gegen sich auf. Der Imageverlust und die nachfolgenden Konsequenzen, die sie durch die Streichung von Linux erlitten haben, dürften ihnen hoffentlich eine Lehre erteilt haben.


 
Aus dem Online Multiplayer kann man auf der Konsole genauso gebannt werden wie durch STEAM

Und das sie die Firmware nicht weiter kastrieren ist lange nicht gesagt; die Gerüchte im Bezug auf Hardwarebezogene Onlineaktivierung von Spielen sind ja bekannt; dann hilft kein „fauler Kompromiss“, wie das Erstellen mehrerer STEAM Accounts mehr, dann kann man nurnoch das Spiel samt Konsole verkaufen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wird ein Steamaccount gebannt, kann man sich zu diesem nicht mehr verbinden und somit Steam nicht mehr starten. → Spiel weg, Geld weg.


 
Man kann in STEAM maximal aus dem Multiplayer gebannt werden, das kann auf der Konsole genauso gut passieren; das Leute zu Unrecht gebannt wurden gibt es auch auf beiden Seiten zuletzt etwa im Zusammenhang mit Sonys verzweifelten Versuchen PS3 Jailbreaker zu bannen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und war es nicht CSS, wo einige Spieler bemängelt hatten, dass nach einem Update Gegner nicht mehr sterben sondern sich plötzlich ergeben und einfach nur auf den Boden legen?


 
Lol, was es nicht alles gibt...

Abgesehen davon war niemand gezwungen das Update zu installieren; das Updates mehr Schaden als Nutzen können ist ja nichts neues

Aber die Situation „wenn du Spiel A spielen willst musst du Spiel B updaten=kastrieren“ kann es auf dem PC nie geben


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anmerkung: es geht um GR-Thunderstorms Behauptung, World of Warcraft könnte ohne radikale Überarbeitung des gesamten Spielprinzips auf die Konsole portiert werden und darum, dass die VoIP Kommunikation zwischen PC und Konsolenspielern auf gemischten Servern „etwas“ problematisch wäre

2 PS3s, eine zum Spielen, eine für VoIP?! Dann bräuchten aber alle beteiligten eine (zweite) PS3 einschließlich eventueller PC Spieler; die VoIP Kommunikation mit dem PC ist auf der Konsole ja leider nicht möglich (eventuell irgendwie mit einer gecrackten Konsole und Linux aber kein gängiges VoIP Programm ist PPC tauglich; vielleicht könnte man ja irgendwie ein altes PPC Mac Programm entsprechend hinbiegen)

Klingt wirklich nach einer brauchbaren und alltagstauglichen Lösung!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Man kann eine geringere Spielerzahl nicht vollständig durch weniger Server kompensieren; einerseits würden bei weniger als 4 Servern (also ~20000+ aktive Spieler- pro Sprachversion) nichtmehr alle Servertypen zur Verfügung stehen was sich natürlich negativ auswirken würde, andererseits würde das die Situation bei Random Instanz und Schlachtfeldwartschlangen nicht verbessern da diese Serverübergreifend funktionieren

2) WoW kannst du nicht mit einem Egoshooter vergleichen; praktisch alle „ernsthaften“ Spieler und Pros spielen Crossplattformspiele, gerade Egoshooter auf dem PC; Konsolenspieler reden sich, angesprochen auf Nachteile bei Steuerung, Grafik, Gameplay und Erweiterbarkeit meist darauf heraus, dass sie sowieso nur „aus Spaß“ und wohl auch nicht allzu ernsthaft im Multiplayer spielen; WoW lebt aber davon (durch die Monatlichen Gebüren insbesondere auch wirtschaftlich), dass es von den Spielern ernsthaft und langfristig gespielt wird; auch daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Spieler, wenn sie nicht aufhören, früher oder später auf den PC wechseln bei WoW vermutlich noch wesentlich größer als bei anderen Spielen- zusätzlich zu den anderen Faktoren



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Videos gab es auch damals schon in DVD-Auflösung und mehr (576p). Das liegt locker oberhalb von 99% aller legal zugänglichen Videos im Internet. Da sollten Bilder mit einer großen Auflösung auch nicht mehr das Problem sein.


 
Hast du schon mal versucht mit einem >1GHz P3 >256MiB RAM PC ein derartiges Video zu betrachten? Viel Spaß! In manchen Codecs geht das vielleicht gerade noch so, in vielen, einschließlich etwa Flash kannst du es vergessen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Abhilfe schafft die simple Funktion, dass man Dokumente speziell für ältere Softwareversionen abspeichert. Mit OpenOffice ist dies z.B. ohne weiteres möglich.


 
Das geht solange gut, wie man nur eigene Dokumente bearbeiten/betrachten will



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Derartige „andere Software“ war aber eben bitter nötig um auch nur einfachste Aufgaben zu erfüllen; Tastenkombinationen nachzureichen ist zwar möglich aber sehr aufwendig, plug&play, leistungsfähigere Netzwerkprotokolle, besser geordnete Menüs,… bekommt man davon auch nicht

Windows 98 erkennt nativ nichtmal die meisten USB Sticks…




			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu denn ein Netzwerk, wenn man an dem PC nur arbeiten möchte? Ansonsten brauchst du nur bei Realtek schauen, dort gibt es für aktuelle Netzwerkchips sogar noch Treiber für Win98 und glücklicher Weise hat Realtek den größten Marktanteil an Netzwerkchips. Eine entsprechende Karte zu finden dürfte also nicht das große Problem sein.


 
Ja wozu ein Netzwerk? 

Das authentische 56k Modem hängt doch an der RS-232 Schnittstelle… 

Die PS3 soll ja auch nicht mit dem Internet verbunden werden…

Und bitte erklär mal jemandem, den du nicht für fähig hältst einen geeigneten CPU für sein MB zu finden wie er eine PS3 mit einem Windows 98 PC im Netzwerk verbindet und zwischen ihnen Daten überträgt; viel Spaß…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu auch viel Musik usw. auf den PC packen? Dafür hat man doch dann die PS3. Wir reden hier nach wie vor davon, den PC als reine Arbeitsstation zu benutzen, um die mangelnden Officetauglichkeiten der PS3 auszugleichen.


 
-Weil man auch bei der modernen Office Arbeit Multimediadateien braucht
-Weil man die Multimediadateien eventuell bearbeiten möchte
-Weil die PS3 unter Umständen nicht zu exotischen Formaten kompatibel ist oder man etwa komprimierte oder verschlüsselte Dateien auf der PS3 nicht entpacken oder entschlüsseln kann
-Weil auch die Speicherkapazitäten der PS3 ähnlich beschränkt sind
-Weil die PS3 keine Dateien konvertieren kann
-…

Dieser Probleme können zwar zumindestens teilweise via Jailbreak+ Linux gelöst werden, unter Linux, mit nicht optimierten Programmen wird aber auch die PS3 schnell zur Schnecke



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Google Maps läuft auf PS3 soweit ich weiß (Screenshots anfertigen geht auch). Video- und Sprachtelefonie geht auch von PS3 zu PS3.  Wenn du jetzt argumentieren willst, dass man von PS3 aus keinen PC „anrufen“ kann, sage ich dir schonmal vorweg, dass man vom PC aus auch keine PS3 anrufen kann.


 
Google Maps funktioniert zwar auf der PS3 aber nicht besonders Performant; wenn man es damit geschafft hat den gewünschten Screenshot zu erstellen muss man diesen dann aber noch irgendwie auf den PC bekommen...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Für ein paar Hausaufgaben und eine Referatsvorbereitung benötigt kein Mensch Full-HD-Auflösung. Eine Voodoo Rush kommt immerhin auf 1600x1200, das sollte wohl für simple Dinge locker ausreichend sein.


 
Brauchen nicht, nützlich ist es dennoch; in einem 40€ Laptop aus der Bucht steckt auch sicher keine Voodoo Rush sondern eher etwas in Richtung „Intel Graphics Technology“ (IGP einiger P2/P3 Chipsätze) oder eine angesprochene NeoMagic MagicGraph mit jeweils maximal 1024x768; wenn man aber so arm ist kann man sich auch keinen Externen Bildschirm leisten; mehr als 800x600 beim internen Bildschirm wird man für das Geld kaum finden; dieses Problem kann man aber zur Not lösen, indem man den TV als Bildschirm nutzt



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Sag das mit dem Flash mal den iPad-Usern. ^^


 
Ich denke, es gibt ungefähr genausoviele (~0), die ein IPad als vollständigen Ersatz für einen PC sehen wie Leute, die eine PS3 als vollständigen Ersatz für einen PC sehen…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
„nur“ 2 Jahre… in der IT Welt eine halbe Ewigkeit… nur so zum Vergleich: die gesamte Core2 Ära hat (1. Core2 Duo bis zum Erscheinen der ersten Core i7 Modelle) nur wenig länger als 2 Jahre gedauert

Aber wenn man als Konsolennutzer seit 5 Jahren auf seiner immer gleichen, veraltenden Hardware hockt verliert man wahrscheinlich das Zeitgefühl



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Informationsbeschaffungsseiten, wie man sie in der Regel für Referate aufsucht, wird man normalerweise nicht mit Java und Flash überschwämmt. Für „Spaßseiten“ kann man auch die PS3 nutzen.


 
Informationsbeschaffungsseiten?

Wikipedia und Google sind tatsächlich sehr ressourcenschonend aber das war es im wesentlichen auch schon; abhängig vom Thema eines Referats kann man auch auf „Spaßseiten“ Informationen suchen

Auch um Flashvideos wird man teilweise nur schwer herumkommen, auch unabhängig von Referaten; Online Nachhilfevideos, die es mittlerweile zu jedem erdenklichen Thema gibt können etwa sehr nützlich sein, sind aber aus erster Hand meist nur als Flashvideos auf den bekannten Videoplattformen verfügbar



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt waren damals Auflösungen von 576p gut von einem PC verwertbar und das ist auch heute noch ein überaus gängiges Videoformat (ich wäre froh, wenn auch nur 1 von 10 Videos auf Youtube diese Auflösung überhaupt erreichen würde). Sofern man sich sicher sein kann, dass der Videoschnitt stimmt, sehe ich kein Problem darin, den PC durchlaufen zu lassen. Wie gesagt kann man seit kurzem auch mit der PS3 Videos zuschneiden. Diese dürfte dies durchaus sehr schnell bewerkstelligen können.


 
Wie gesagt waren sie das nicht; man kann mit der Auflösung zwar noch weiter heruntergehen aber das wird dann auch wirklich ekelhaft

Und das die PS3 eine brauchbare „Video Workstation“ ist wage ich zu bezweifeln (wenn auch vermutlich eine bessere als ein <1GHz P3 Laptop)- zumal sie sicherlich keine Flashvideos als Quelle nutzen kann sodass man diese erst auf dem PC konvertieren müsste…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grafikprügel? Ich will damit nur betonen, dass damit praktisch alles laufen sollte, was auch auf der Konsole läuft



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur zur Erinnerung: wir reden hier aber nicht von einem „modernen“ System sondern von einem Netbook auf dem du mit der Verwendung von Steinzeitsoftware Leistung sparen willst; das Zahlt sich am Ende aber kaum aus, darum geht es; möglich ist es sicher aber einen großartigen Performancegewinn hat man nicht- eher einen Haufen Kompatibilitätsprobleme



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt: den Login kann man automatisieren:

Und: dass man die Accountdaten verliert und gleichzeitig zu vergisst ist unwahrscheilicher und leichter zu verhindern als den eventuellen Verlust einer Spiele DVD… ein Passwort kann man immerhin einfach und legal beliebig oft „sicherungskopieren“



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch allerhand Spiele aus dem Steamstore. Auf dem PC ist ein Weiterverkauf legal nicht möglich, auf PS3 jedoch schon.


 
Die meisten davon sind kostenlos und viele PC exklusiv

Abgesehen davon gibt es auch auf der Konsole (kostenpflichtige) Spiele, die nur im Webstore erhältlich sind 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Alternative kostet nur auf den ersten Blick sehr viel mehr; auf den zweiten Blick würde sich das durch die Möglichkeit dann die Konsole einzusparen zumindestens großteils relativieren



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, dass der Verkauf von Spielen über Ebay nicht gestattet ist. Valve braucht nur ein Spiel ersteigern und dann schauen, von welcher ID das Spiel denn übertragen wurde bzw. mit welcher Hardware und IP dieser Account zuletzt online war und im Falle einer festen IP kann man dann schonmal gleich tschüsss zu allen anderen Accounts sagen.


 
Das ist jetzt aber wirklich weit hergeholt…

Vorgekommen ist das jedenfalls noch nie, wäre wohl auch ein riesiger Skandal…

Abgesehen davon müsste Valve, wenn sie den Account kaufen diesen auch bezahlen…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Listen können verloren oder schlicht verlegt werden. Handys wechselt man mit der Zeit auch mal und wenn man nicht dran denkt, ist die Liste ebenfalls weg.


 
Man kann hier, wie schon gesagt, sehr leicht beliebige Redundanzen erzielen; die Gefahr eine CD/DVD zu verlieren bzw. das diese unbrauchbar wird ist weit größer



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja ja, die vielen Konsolenvorteile…

… wie etwa die fehlende Chatfunktion, das undefinierte Konsolen“feeling“, die höhere DAU Kompatibilität und der fehlende „Zwang“ seine Hardware auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten

Ein PC Ersatz ist und war die PS3 jedenfalls sicherlich nie; die Programmauswahl für PPC Linux ist einfach viel zu stark eingeschränkt und ihre effektive Leistung unter Linux, ohne Optimierung auf ihre doch sehr exotische Hardware ist bestenfalls auf dem Niveau eines Netbooks; hinzu kommt auch noch die geringe Anschlussvielfalt und die fehlende Erweiterbarkeit (selbst für elementare USB Peripherie sind kaum Treiber verfügbar, Aufrüsten der primären Komponenten ist sowieso nicht möglich)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der PC keine ernstzunehmende Alternative? Ja ja, wegen den vielen Konsolenvorteilen…

Der PC tot? Ah ja…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt sogar ganz sicher mehr als zwei Sorten von Enthusiasten... aber alle, mit Ausnahme derer, die in irgendein Konsolenexklusives Spiel vernarrt sind werden sich auf dem PC wohler fühlen

Natürlich versuchen gerade Enthusiasten meist durch Optimierungen ein möglichst gutes Spielerlebnis zu erzielen- auf der Konsole ist das aber nicht möglich, da bekommt jeder den selben Einheitsbrei serviert

Ich denke auch, wie beschrieben, dass die meisten Enthusiasten keinen unverhältnismäßig großen Wert darauf legen, dass ein Spiel wenige Wochen früher oder später erscheint bzw. spielbar ist… manche schon- ich kenne etwa einige Leute, die sich erst die Konsolenversion und später die PC Version von GTA IV bzw. San Andreas geholt haben… die Konsolenversion um es frührer spielen zu können, die PC Version um es dann _richtig_ spielen zu können…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
.-Eine Möglichkeit auf mehreren Monitoren zu Zocken? Ja, eine sehr verzweifelte…

-werden Spiele sicher nicht HDCP codiert?

-Vier 16:9 Monitore im Hochformat?
Eine fragwürdige Kombination, dann hat man doch einen Balken genau in der Bildmitte; oft ist es ja auch das Ziel von Multimonitorsetups ein anderes, etwa ein breiteres Bildformat zu erzielen; um auf exotische Bildformate zu kommen muss man auch nicht Monitore verschiedener Formate kombinieren; wenn man etwa drei 16:9 Monitore kombiniert, was wohl das gängigste Multimonitorsetup sein dürfte kommt man auf ein 16:3 oder 27:16 Format (Hoch bzw. Quer); mit Rahmenkorrektur (Bezel- Korrektur) wird das Bildformat auch bei 4 gleich großen Bildschirmen im Hochformat verzerrt

-der Inputlag, der bei dieser Methode entstehen würde wäre um mindestens eine Größenordnung höher als der, der durch AA/AF entsteht



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) –

2) Tja… traurig, wenn der Traummonitor wegfällt weil er nicht zur Steinzeitkonsole kompatibel ist

3) Es gibt auch viele neue Monitore, speziell im Profibereich, die nicht HDCP tauglich sind;
Beispiele:

Acer X233Hb, Samsung 2343NW, alle Apple (LED-) Cinema Displays, Samsung 2343NW, Samsung 2233SN, HP Pavilion 2309v, BenQ T2210HDA, Asus VH232S, ViewSonic VA2213wm,…

Es gibt noch zahllose weitere Beispiele (mehrere hundert, wir reden nur von aktuellen Monitoren) aller großen Hersteller; wenn du willst kannst du etwa auf Prad.de gezielt nach Monitoren ohne HDCP suchen

Bei einem Monitor, der älter ist als 2004 kannst du dir desweiteren praktisch sicher sein, dass er kein HDCP unterstützt; damals waren Digitaleingänge aber noch fast ein High-End Feature…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
„Märchenprobleme“? Dass ein Problem vom Hersteller bewusst verursacht bzw. in Kauf genommen wurde macht es auch nicht besser…

Konsolen sind wie ein goldener Käfig… ein ziemlich enger und schäbiger; drinnen gibt es weniger Probleme aber dafür hat man aber auch nur einen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten, die man draußen hätte und ist komplett abhängig- dadurch wird der Käfig selbst zu einem Problem… einem sehr großen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es Leute gibt, die bevorzugt auf Konsole spielen. Finde dich einfach damit ab, verstehen wirst du es wohl niemals können.
> Auf dem PC gibt es ebenfalls einen gewissen Konfigurationsaufwand, bis man die optimale Cursorgeschwindigkeit ausgetüftelt hat. Wenn ich schon allein daran denke, wie lange ich früher im Hauptmenü zu BF2 verbracht habe, um die Tastaturbelegung richtig zu konfigurieren... Dieses Problem entfällt auf Konsole mehr oder minder.


 
Der PC ist überlegen. Wer auf der Konsole spielt weiß es einfach nicht besser.

Eine Konsole ist genauso überflüssig und ersetzbar wie ein Rechenschieber im Zeitalter des Taschenrechners- gar kein so schlechter Vergleich: der Taschenrechner ist bei der Bedienung etwas komplexer und man kann sich vertippen, trotzdem verwendet niemand mehr einen Rechenschieber…

Die Controllersteuerung bietet zu mindestens in der Theorie ein ähnliches Optimierungspotential; abgesehen davon ist das Optimieren der Mausempfindlichkeit oder Tastaturbelegung Feintuning, auf das man auch verzichten kann; bei den M+T Adaptern/Controllern ist soweit ich weiß ein erheblich höherer Konfigurationsaufwand erforderlich um sie überhaupt sinnvoll nutzen zu können (Firmwarekonfiguration- via PC!)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In der Realität sieht das „ein wenig“ anders aus; ein mittelmäßiger Spieler ist mit Maus und Tastatur Gegnern mit Controller, wie schon oft gesagt, gnadenlos überlegen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Lustigerweise bekomme ich beim Spielen an einer Konsole GAR NICHTS von einem Kopierschutz mit.  Es kommen keine Meldungen, dass mein Spiel geschlossen wird, weil meine Internetverbindung weg ist, oder dass zu viele Nutzer zuvor die gleiche Bluray besässen hätten oder das meine Version von Securom (und wie sie alle heißen) veraltet sei.
> 
> Es gibt nur EINEN Punkt, den man den Entwicklern ein ganz kleines bisschen negativ ankreiden kann: In Sondereditionen (z.B. zu God Of War III) gab es Gutscheincodes, um exklusivinhalte für die Collectors-Edition herunter zu laden. Einmal benutzt, waren diese wertlos.
> Allerdings kann man nach wie vor alle Sache auf bis zu 5 Konsolen gleichzeitig aktivieren!
> ...


 
Nein, es kommt keine Meldung dass Securom veraltet ist… dafür installiert sich still und heimlich ein Firmware update, das auf normalem Wege nichtmehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann und das Potential hat den Funktionsumfang der Konsole beliebig zu kastrieren

Nein, man bekommt nichts mit, schon gar nicht, wenn man nicht darauf achtet, aber es ist weit schlimmer als es auf dem PC jemals sein könnte…

Und zu den „Sondereditionen“: bei Undisputed 2010 braucht man etwa so einen „Gutscheincode“ um den Multiplayermodus zu aktivieren… 

Und unbeirrbar nähert sich die Einführung der Onlineaktivierung den Konsolen- aber keine Angst! ich bin sicher, dass sie dir nicht auffallen wird



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, man muss auch auf dem PC Server finden aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass es wesentlich leichter ist Server für einigermaßen beliebte ältere PC Spiele zu finden als inoffizielle Server für Xbox 1 Spiele…

„LAN im WAN“ ist auf dem PC ein sehr, sehr alter Hut; verschiedene Formen von VPNs machen das möglich, eine zu konkret diesem Zweck beliebte Anwendung ist etwa der VPN-Client Hamachi bzw. Hamachi²

Anm.: in den folgenden Beiträgen geht es darum, dass GR-Thunderstorm meint, man könne mit einer Konsole in Kombination mit einem TFT im Rucksack mindestens genauso gut mobil zocken wie mit einem Notebook


			
				 GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a) Rennspiele per Tastatur zu spielen ist meiner Meinung nach mindestens so gut möglich wie das Spielen eines Egoshooters mit Controller; am Ende ist der Controller zwar klar überlegen aber für den Singelplayer reicht die Tastatur zur Not aus

b) Controller ungleich Konsole! Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ein Controller keine Vorteile hat- aber zum Glück kann man ihn ja auf dem PC mindestens genauso gut einsetzen wie auf der Konsole…

c) Ein wenig Nachdenken kann bei der Wahl des Mousepads für eine derart spezifische Anwendung doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein; ich verwende bei meinem Notebook ein eigenes Hartplastik Mousepad; zur Not kann man eine brauchbare Unterlage mit einer Zeitung, einem Buch (gegebenenfalls in Kombination mit einem Blatt Papier, wenn das Buch eine glänzende Oberfläche hat) oder einem Schreibblock improvisieren

d) Das sollte ja keine alltägliche Situation sein (außer man lebt auf der Parkbank aber dann wird man wohl leider sowieso aus Kostengründen zur billigeren Konsole greifen müssen), also ist die Gefahr auch vernachlässigbar




			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Standfuß? Was noch? Man bräuchte auch einen Standfuß, bei dem man den Monitor sehr weit nach oben neigen kann um einen akzeptablen Blickwinkel zu erhalten

Auch wenn der Boden steinig ist ist er uneben, schmutzig, staubig und potentiell nass; das freut den Monitor!

Sich die ganze Zeit seitlich zum Bildschirm drehen? Nach wenigen Minuten wird das richtig ungemütlich…

Den Bildschirm auf den Schoß legen? Dann behindert man sich selbst mit dem Controller, den man ja auch irgendwo halten muss die Sicht

Die Abenteuerliche Methode mit dem Mousepad hört sich auch sehr wackelig an…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und was spricht jetzt genau gegen einen großen Rucksack?


 
Äh… die Mobilität? Ein kleinerer Rucksack ist, auch bei gleichem Gewicht, handlicher und praktischer; wenn man nur damit durch die Gegend marschiert ist das noch relativ egal aber ansonsten wird er schnell unpraktisch, etwa bei der Handhabung in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, es sind kleine Nachteile, die in Summe wesentlich werden

Und: wenn man schon einen relativ großen Rucksack mitnimmt will man seinen Stauraum auch nutzen können und nicht, dass er zur Gänze mit der PS3 samt Peripherie gefüllt ist- Beispiel: unser Freund Maxi fährt mit dem Zug auf Urlaub; sein Rucksack hätte für das Gepäck eigentlich ausgereicht aber da er zur Gänze mit PS3 und Peripherie gefüllt ist muss Maxi umständlicherweise noch eine weitere Tasche mitnehmen, im leicht überfüllten Zug hat Maxi Probleme damit sein Gepäck unterzubringen, anschließend muss er auch noch seine PS3 unter stark beengten Platzverhältnissen _installieren_ um während der Fahrt spielen zu können
…

…einige Wochen Später:
Maxi möchte nach der Schule eine LAN bei einem Freund aufsuchen; hätte er ein Notebook könnte er dieses einfach in seiner Schultasche mitführen… dummerweise muss er nun aber den ganzen Tag einen zusätzlichen Rucksack mit PS3+ Peripherie durch die Gegend schleppen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PS3+Monitor (Mit Standfuß?!)+Kabel 5kg> ?
Das wird sich nicht ganz ausgehen, vor allem wenn du du 11,6 Zoll als unnutzbar klein empfindest…

Und: die 35 Minuten der USV stellen nicht die untere Grenze dar!
http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE400-GR&ISOCountryCode=at

Die PS3 verbraucht in der Praxis wohl ~80W, ein Bildschirm ~20; damit kommt auf knapp 30min; weiters ist fraglich, ob die PS3 nicht, wie gesagt, eine Online USV Benötigt, da sie beim Umschaltvorgang abstürzen könnte

Diese Stelle ist auch eine gute Gelegenheit daran zu erinnern, dass alleine die USV größer und wesentlich schwerer ist als manches Notebook mit weit mehr Akkulaufzeit und locker vergleichbarer Leistung



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist keine „altbekannte Tatsache“, sondern ein „altbekanntes Vorurteil“. Wie ich bereits erklärt habe, liegt der einzige Vorteile in Maus und Tastatur darin, dass es prinzipiell leichter ist, damit umzugehen, da nicht so feinmotorische Bewegungen vorausgesetzt werden. Mit anderen Worten, der Umgang ist schneller erlernt, da es einfach weniger Ansprüche an den Spieler stellt. Folglich sind Maus+Tastatur also wie geschaffen für die ganzen anspruchslosen und unbedarften PC-N00bs da draußen und auch für Gelegenheitsspieler.


 
Alle Fakten sprechen gegen dich, das bezweifeln auch die wenigsten Konsolenspieler



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das mag sein aber welcher Tisch liegt auf Brusthöhe?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man nicht mit Controller zocken würde, was genauso gut auch auf dem PC möglich ist hätte man aber die selben Probleme...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schrank links vom Tisch kann ich keinen Centimeter mehr schieben, denn dann steht er vor der Tür. Auf der anderen Seite geht auch nix mehr, weil da eine Wand kommt. Der Monitor steht bereits auf meiner Heiminoanlage und für meinen Tower ist unterm Tisch wie gesagt kein Platz und meine PS3 kann ich auch sonst nirgendwo unterbringen. Auf dem PC-Tower steht sie imo nicht stabil genug.


 
Wenn du den Schrank nicht verschieben kannst… kannst du ihn vielleicht _drehen_?
Ich nehme mal an, der Schrank ist, wie üblich, wesentlich breiter als tief; dann sollte damit einiges an Platz geschaffen werden können; wenn dir die Rückwand zu hässlich ist kannst du sie ja verkleiden

Kannst du die PS3 nicht in einen der Schränke stellen (oder am besten gleich entsorgen)?
Wenn sie nicht stabil genug auf dem PC steht kannst du ja eine Halterung dranmodden

Eventuell könnte auch der PC in den Schrank wandern

Du könntest auch ein neues Gehäuse für den PC Anschaffen, dass es ermöglicht ihn unter dem Bildschirm zu platzieren, die _ Heimkinoanlage_ kannst du sicher unter/hinter dem TV, in oder auf einem der Schränke oder sonst wo unterbringen, die muss ja nicht griffbereit sein

Um Stauraum zu schaffen könntest du Bretter auf die Schränke legen sodass du den Platz über dem Schreibtisch nutzen kannst, so kannst du den eventuellen Stauraumverlust durch das Unterbringen von PS3 und/oder PC im Schrank zu kompensieren, dort könnte auch die Heimkinoanlage untergebracht werden



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Weil nur N00bs und grobmotorische PC-Only-Gamer Tastatur und Maus an einer Konsole benötigen.  Alle anderen verfügen über die Fähigkeit mit dem Controller umzugehen. Und wie gesagt benötigen auch PC-Spiele einen hohen Konfigurationsaufwands beim erstmaligen starten.


 
Deswegen sterben sie auch wie die Fliegen wenn sie einen gegen einen Gegner mit überlegenen Eingabegeräten antreten müssen…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, in deiner kleinen, eigenen Welt…

Warum bist du nicht von ihnen begeistert?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah ja, die bösen, bösen PC Spieler, alles Trolle, Flamer und Cheater!

Ihre Eingabegeräte sind zwar nicht überlegen aber als Gegner möchtest du sie dennoch lieber nicht haben?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja… der verspätete Verkaufsstart war schuld...

…keines der Spiele hatte einen verspäteten Verkaufsstart auf der Konsole 

…dann war es sicher der böse Kopierschutz

Sieh es endlich ein: viele wichtige Generes sind de-facto nicht Controllertauglich!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Du könntest zumindestens annehmen, dass die Tastenbelegung mit Hirn gewählt wurde

2) Charaktere haben bis zu 48 dezitierte Fähigkeiten auf dem HUD (von denen Üblicherweise zumindestens 24 mit Tasten belegt sind, die übrigen werden per Maus bedient, was auf der Konsole aber weniger optimal ist; prinzipiell kann man aber alle mit Tasten oder Tastenkombinationen belegen) dazu kommt noch das Gruppenmanagement und Gegnermanagement (vor allem wichtig bei Heilern; etwa „Gruppenmitglied 1 anvisieren“, „Ziel des Ziels anvisieren“, nächsten Gegner anvisieren oder ähnliches) und natürlich die Bewegungskontrolle (insgesamt immerhin 11 Tasten), Begleiter- und Aurensteuerung sowie Menüfunktionen und der Chat, mit Addons kann man die Anzahl der möglichen Fähigkeiten auf dem HUD praktisch beliebig erweitern was unter Umständen auch begrenzt sinnvoll sein kann

3) Das Eindrücken der Analogsticks muss für die Linke/Rechte Maustaste verwendet werden (irgendwie klar); damit stehen sie nichtmehr für irgendwelche Tastenkombinationen zur Verfügung… und auch das *Mausrad* will durch *zwei* Tasten ersetzt werden

Ungelöst bleibt auch das Problem, dass man zum Drücken der ABXY- bzw. Symboltasten und Pfeiltasten jeweils einen Analogstick loslassen muss was unter Umständen durchaus suboptimal sein kann; will man auch nur bei den wichtigsten Fertigkeiten mit den Schultertasten auskommen wird es eng

Und: Manche Klassen nutzen im Kampf effektiv wesentlich weniger Fertigkeiten als andere; erstere wären auf der Konsole klar im Vorteil was, wie schon mehrfach angesprochen, das Balancing über den Haufen werfen würde.



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah ja… der gute alte RL Flame… das macht WoW auf der Konsole/mit Controller aber auch nicht besser,,,



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In WoW ist automatisches Umdrehen (warum auch immer) tatsächlich nicht möglich- aber auch nicht wirklich nötig, da man sich per Maus beliebig schnell umdrehen kann; das man sich mit einem Analogstick, ähnlich wie mit der Maus sehr schnell umdrehen kann weiß ich auch nur nützt dir das nichts wenn du mit dem Finger nicht auf dem Analogstick sondern auf den Symboltasten bist… die entstehende Verzögerung wäre bestenfalls suboptimal



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deckt man das gesamte Tastenfeld ab?

Nein- nur die vier Schultertasten, die Daumen sind an den Analogsticks und die restlichen Finger werden nur zum Halten verwendet



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
… und der Rest bleibt unbeantwortet

Warum verwendest du am PC noch eine Maus?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wozu so präzise bewegen? Qweasd (für höhere Präzession können die Tasten kombiniert werden) ist bei weitem präzise genug, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass man sich in WoW kaum schnell genug bewegen kann und die Geschwindigkeitskontrolle damit vernachlässigbar wird; drehen tut man sich sowieso per Tastatur

Das wichtigste ist:
-das man sich reaktionsschnell und mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit (vorwärts) bewegen kann
-das man sich einigermaßen präzise und vor allem schnell (um-)drehen kann (übernimmt sowieso die Maus)
-das man effektiv seitlich gehen kann (volle Geschwindigkeit, Möglichkeit nach hinten zu schießen)

Dafür braucht man keine analoge Kontrolle, ich sehe nicht, wo diese von Vorteil sein sollte/könnte



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und wen störts, wenn man als N00b bezeichnet wird?  Wie gesagt: Wenn man sich per Tastatur zum Gegner dreht, ist man ein N00b (obwohl dies mit minimalem Aufwand auch per Maus geschehen könnte), aber wenn man alle Zauber in Sekunden per Makro abfeuert (was ohne Makros ziemlich schwierig sein sollte, wenn man immer wieder die Ziele wechseln muss) ist man ein Held.... Sehr fragwürdig das ganze aus meiner Sicht und ich hoffe du erwartest nicht von mir, dass ich das verstehe... Aber WOW-Spieler sind ohnehin ein Völkchen für sich und werden auch nicht ohne Grund von allen anderen PC-Spielern belächelt imo.


 
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?

Wenn man sich per Tastatur (= im Vergleich zur Maus langsam und ineffizient) umdreht ist man klarerweise… jedenfalls niemand, der angestrengt versucht alles aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen

Und wenn man keine Makros nutzt (die zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten nicht nutzt um möglichst effektiv zu spielen) erst recht

Makros sind integraler Bestandteil des Spiels, wie auch etwa Tastenkürzel in RTS Spielen- man muss sie nicht nutzen aber es ist unter Umständen wesentlich effektiver

Wen es stört, wenn man als Noob bezeichnet wird? Die Antwort liegt klar auf der Hand: jeden! In WoW spielt man ja nicht mit Leuten, die man nie wiedersieht auf irgendeinem rnd Server; wenn man nicht gut ist dann wird man sich nie einen guten Ruf bei den anderen Spielern erarbeiten können, sodass man nur schwerer in Gilden aufgenommen oder in Instanzen mitgenommen wird



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich oben schrieb, kann man über 500 verschiedene Tastenbelegungen auf der PS3 vergeben. Wozu eine Tastatur? Wozu ein PC? Wenn man Gegnernamen mit Sonderzeichen und dergleichen in ein Makro einbinden will, könnte Blizzard (die Voraussicht traue ich den Jungs einfach mal zu) einen Copy-To-Clipboard-Knopf neben die Namen setzen.


 
Viel Spaß damit!

Nur an der Möglichkeit Charakternamen mit Sonderzeichen (nicht) kopieren zu können wird es sicher nicht scheitern aber das ist nur ein nicht unerheblicher Punkt unter vielen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der „einzige“ Unterschied? Könnte der Unterschied zwischen zwei Prozessoren denn größer sein? Elektronisch gesehen sicher aber darum geht es nicht.

Wie gesagt: Es sind beides Turingmaschinen aber deswegen ist eine Konsole noch lange kein _PC_, genauso wenig wie etwa ein Smartphone oder ein programmierbarer Taschenrechner bzw. noch weniger



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Firmware einer Konsole kann aber kein höheres Betriebssystem laden- zumindestens soll sie das nicht können; damit erfüllt sie eine der grundlegendsten Funktionen eines BIOS/(U)EFI nicht



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleiche mal CPUs wie Sandy Bridge mit einem Intel 8086. Du wirst, bis auf den Befehlssatz, praktisch KEINE Gemeinsamkeiten finden, da sich CPUs mit der zeig völlig verändert haben. Du kannst ja mal versuchen, X86-Code von damals nativ (ohne Emulation) auf einem Sandy Bridge oder Phenom zum laufen zu bekommen, es wird dir nicht gelingen. Folglich sind aktuelle Computer auch keine PCs, wenn man deine Argumente mal etwas weiterspinnt.


 
Natürlich kann man x86 Code von damals problemlos auf einem modernen X86 PC zum laufen bringen; Probleme bereitet höchstens die Kompatibilität zum jeweiligen Betriebssystem und die übrige Hardware, letzteres aber nur bei sehr Hardwarenahen Programmen wie etwa Treibern oder Betriebssystemen

Man darf sich auch nicht erwarten, dass solch archaische Software auf einem modernen System sehr effizient läuft (da sie von in der Zwischenzeit erfolgten Verbesserungen der Architektur nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt profitieren können) aber alleine durch die Erhöhung der Taktfrequenz um das fünfhundertfache und die Möglichkeit die gesamten Programme im Chache unterzubringen, der bei modernen CPUs oft größer ist als der damalige RAM (…) werden sie mit „zufriedenstellender“ Geschwindigkeit laufen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hat der Xenon (XBox360) drei ganz normale Kerne mit L1- und L2-Cache mit einer an Hyperthreading angelehnten Funktionsweise. Er unterscheidet sich ansonsten nicht stärker von z.B. einem Pentium 4 als der kommende Bulldozer sich von einem Sandy Bridge unterscheidet.
> Nur der Cell ist wortwörtlich einzigartig in seiner Beschaffenheit. Bis auf den CPU ist die PS3 einem PC aber dennoch 1:1 nachempfunden.


 
Ja, der Xeon hat „normale“ PPC Kerne…

Für die Software, die darauf laufen soll –und das ist das wesentliche- kann es keinen größeren Unterschied zwischen zwei CPUs geben als den Befehlssatz

Der Cell ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ein neuer Ansatz, da er Eigenschaften eines CPUs und eines GPUs in sich vereint; trotzdem ist er am Ende aus Softwaresicht ein relativ normaler PPC CPU



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Gemäß diesem Artikel geht also noch wesentlich mehr als PC durch, darunter auch PDAs (meißt auf ARM-Basis).  Es werden zwar am häufigsten x86-CPUs genutzt, aber andere Architekturen werden nicht explizit ausgeschlossen.


 
Darin geht es auch nicht im IBM kompatible PCs; demnach wäre auch etwa ein Power Mac, ein Alpha DEXpc oder eine IA64 Workstation ein PC; das trifft meiner Meinung definitiv nicht zu; ein PC muss softwaretechnisch zu PCs kompatibel sein



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Raubkopierer sind also der größte Nachteil des PC? Für die Publisher vielleicht- das kann man aber sicher nicht besser machen indem man zu den Konsolen flieht, zumindest nicht als User…

Dann denkst nur an die Grafik… dabei geht es hier um den fundamentalsten Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsole

Auf dem PC steht der User im Vordergrund; er hat die praktisch uneingeschränkte Kontrolle über sein System,  kann es praktisch beliebig modifizieren und erweitern, insbesondere in softwaretechnischer Hinsicht- auf der Konsole dagegen steht der Hersteller im Vordergrund, der dort die Kontrolle behält

Auf dem PC ist man für alles selbst verantwortlich es gibt nicht nur für jedes Problem eine Lösung, man kann auch vorhandene Software erweitern und modifizieren oder neue erstellen oder aus beliebiger Quelle neue beziehen

Der Ehrliche PC Spieler wird hier zwar schnell zum Kollateralschaden im Krieg zwischen Raubkopierern und Publishern; Konsolenspieler sind hier aber, noch schlimmer, blinde Zombies, die von den Publishern/Herstellern vollständig kontrolliert werden, ihnen blind folgen und mit maximaler Effizienz ausgebeutet werden können

PC Spieler tendieren nicht nur in höherem Maß zu Raubkopien, sie sind auch anspruchsvoller, kritischer, halten länger an einzelnen Spielen fest und konsumieren dadurch weniger Spiele (da sie einzelne Spiele, u.A. durch Mods besser ausnutzen können) usw. auch daher drängen die Publisher auf die Konsolen- und wir Spieler sollten uns das keinesfalls gefallen lassen
…

Natürlich sind die ersten Konsolen mit ganz anderen Zielen entstanden, in einer Zeit, als herkömmliche PCs einfach noch nicht in der Lage waren als sinnvolle Spieleplattformen zu dienen und hochspezialisierte Hardware hermusste; das ist aber spätestens seit den 1990ern Geschichte

Gegen eine Konsole, die nichts anderes als eine standardisierte aber komplett offene Hardwareplattform darstellt hätte ich wenig bis nichts aber diese hätte heute keine wirtschaftliche Chance mehr, wie wir an dem Erfolg diverser Versuchen in diese Richtung, wie etwa dem GP2X oder dem Pandora sehen können



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wii ist auch alles andere als komplex und ist leistungstechnisch dem GameCube nachempfunden, welcher 2 Jahre nach der PS2 erschien, mit dieser jedoch grafisch niemals mithalten konnte. Allerdings beißen sich bereits an der PS2 die Entwickler die Zähne aus. Wie gesagt gibt es bis heute keinen richtig funktionierenden Emulator dafür und für die PS3 wird es wohl auch niemals einen geben. Der Emulationsaufwand für den Cell wäre vermutlich dermaßen enorm, dass ihn kein aktueller CPU der nächsten Generationen in Echtzeit bewältigen könnte und bis CPUs soweit sind, dass sie dies schaffen könnten, wird die PS3 vermutlich lange nicht mehr produziert und niemand wird mehr ernsthaft Interesse daran haben, diese noch zu emulieren. Wie gesagt beißen sich heutige CPUs sogar noch an der PS2-Emulation die Zähne aus.


 
Prinzipiell gibt es ja funktionierende PS2 Emulatoren und sie scheitern nicht an der Leistung; in einigen Spielen (mittlerweile mehr als 60%, zu mindestens auf einem starken System) funktionieren sie auch, ist wohl alles eine Frage der Optimierung

Bei der PS2 Emulation ist keineswegs die Leistung ein Problem, sondern der GPU, der sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Desktop GPUs vergleichen lässt wodurch er nur sehr schwer emuliert werden kann, vor allem, wenn man dafür eine Grafikbeschleunigung verwenden will; es existiert einfach keine Softwaregrundlage dafür, an der Hardware scheitert es nicht; bei der Wii gibt es zwar ähnliche Probleme, diese können dort aber erstaunlich gut überwunden werden; vermutlich wird dort mehr Arbeit hineingesteckt

Ich schätze, dass das Emulieren des Cell gelingen kann, wenn leistungsfähige 8-Kerner verfügbar sind, spätestens in zweiter Generation; dann kann nämlich ein X86 Kern einen Cell- Kern, emulieren, da die Cell Kerne einzeln betrachtet nicht sehr leistungsfähig sind sollte das ausreichen

Bereits heute sollte der Cell problemlos auf leistungsfähigen anderen PPC CPUs wie dem POWER 7 emuliert werden können, vielleicht sogar schon auf sehr leistungsfähigen (Dualsockel)  x86 Systemen, aber dass die Leistung vorhanden ist heißt noch nicht, dass es sofort perfekt funktionierende Emulatoren gibt, das ist ja eine aufwendige softwaretechnische Herausforderung, die meist weit über das Emulieren des CPUs hinausgeht

Das die Wii leistungstechnisch dem Gamecube nachempfunden ist stimmt auch nicht; die Wii nutzt eine Stark weiterentwickelte und unterm Strich wohl etwa doppelt so starke Hardware; sie kann damit zwar bei weitem nicht mit Xbox 360 und PS3 geschweige denn einem PC mithalten, ihre Produktion kostet dafür aber Schätzungen zufolge weniger als 50€ und ist damit hoch rentabel- ganz im Gegensatz zu Xbox 360 und PS3; unterm Strich ist sie aber sicher leistungsfähiger als die PS2 oder Xbox 1

Das ist schon ein enormer Fortschritt; der Cell ist aber vermutlich bereits auf einem einzelnen seiner 7 Kerne wesentlich schneller als der „Broadway“ der Wii… nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass er angesichts des exponentiellen Fortschritts in absehbarer Zukunft von X86 CPUs emuliert werden kann

-> Um zum wesentlichen zurückzukommen: ja, eine Konsole kann so weit veralten, dass sie absolut nutzlos wird, was spätestens mit einem funktionsfähigen Emulator, nach etwa 10 Jahren der Fall ist



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sperre von Linux haben die PS3-Nutzer Geohot zu verdanken, allerdings muss man auch eingestehen, dass die Slim von Anfang an kein Linux unterstützte. Ich bin allerdings guter Dinge, dass die kommende PS4 wieder Linux-Support bieten wird. Sowohl PS2, als auch PS3 UND Xbox hatten bisher Linux-Support. Allesamt waren also als reguläre Arbeitsstationen einsetzbar.


 
1) Die Sperre von Linux haben die PS3 Nutzer immer noch ganz alleine Sony zu „verdanken“…

2) Ich würde einiges darauf verwetten, dass die PS4 kein Linux unterstützt; der offizielle „Other OS“ Support hat sich klar als gescheitertes Experiment herausgestellt

3) Was nennst du eigentlich „Support“?! Die Xbox hatte nie einen Linux Support, Linux (und sogar Windows) war nur durch Hacks möglich, bei der PS2 gab es zu mindestens für die Slim-Version keinen; auch hatte man weder auf der PS2 noch auf der PS3 mit offiziellem Linux vollen Hardwarezugriff, was die Möglichkeiten weiter einschränkte; und das eine PS2 oder auch eine PS3 (inoffiziell!) mit Linux einen PC in brauchbarer Form ersetzen kann hättest du mir vielleicht noch Anfang der 1990er erzählen können aber nach heutigen Maßstäben erfüllen die Konsolen unter Linux nicht einmal elementare Bedürfnisse; eine PS3 ist unter Linux selbst mit PPC Software wohl kaum schneller als ein Netbook, was vor allem am RAM und der geringen Geschwindigkeit des Cell pro Kern liegt; will man X86- PC Software nutzen, worum man heutzutage kaum noch herumkommt wird man praktisch in die 1980er zurückversetzt



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Zeig mir mal eine solche Karte, ich hätte durchaus Interesse daran, eine solche zu erwerben.
> 2. Da der Nutzerkreis mit einer solchen Karte verschwindend gering sein dürfte (und der Preis vermutlich auf PS3-Niveau liegt), lohnt es einfach nicht, es überhaupt erst zu versuchen, eine PS3 zu emulieren. Wie gesagt wird kein aktueller (oder kommender) x86-CPU den Cell in Echtzeit emulieren können. Und bisher hat man es noch nicht mal geschafft, den Grafikchip der PS2 komplett nachzubilden.


 
1) http://www.fixstars.com/en/products/gigaaccel180/ (mit POWER Cell i8, 8SPUs, 4GiB DDR2)
Wo du die Karte kaufen kannst und was sie kostet weiß ich nicht, vermutlich wird sie nur direkt vom Hersteller verkauft, ich würde jedenfalls dort nachfragen; ich schätze den Preis auf mindestens 1000€, es handelt sich ja um in nur geringer Stückzahl gefertigte Workstationhardware; das man nicht mit der massenproduzierten PS3 mithalten kann sollte klar sein

2) Überschätze den Cell nicht! Ein einzelner SPU ist nicht sehr viel schneller als etwa der CPU der Wii oder der PS2; wenn es X86 CPUs mit ausreichend Kernen gibt, welche schnell genug sind, was bald der Fall sein dürfte, kann eine Echtzeitemulation gelingen

Nicht eingegangen bist du unter anderem auf:



> Ich kenne deinen Mitbewohner nicht und brauche auch keinen Diskussionspartner, aber wenn du behauptest du (oder sonst jemand) könnte mit einem PS2 Gamepad einen Egoshooter so gut spielen wie Fatal1ty Quake 3 mit Maus und Tastatur solltest du das schon irgendwie belegen können, zumindestens irgendwie, sehr indirekt, über ein Video (selbst das wäre ja auch nur ein sehr fragwürdiger Vergleich, eigentlich müsste ein Duell her…)





> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
> Das Thema war: manche Generes sind auf der Konsole praktisch bedeutungslos- das liegt an den Konsolen, nicht an den Spielen oder den Spielern





> 1) Nein, ich kann
> a) 9 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken (Maustasten nicht vergessen!) und
> b) gleichzeitig immernoch die Maus halten





> Wie gesagt: Blizzard versucht bereits seit Jahren die Funktionen der wichtigsten Addons nativ in das Spiel zu integrieren, was aber bei weitem nicht in allen Fällen und auch nur recht eingeschränkt funktioniert hat; die Ingame Funktionen dienen dann oft nur als Datenquelle für bessere Addons, so ist es etwa wesentlich effektiver ein Addon wie „Recount“ zu verwenden als dem ingame Kampflog manuell irgendwelche Schadenswerte zu berechnen oder nachzusehen, woran man gestorben ist (war der Heiler Schuld oder self0wned?)- es gibt noch zahllose andere Beispiele dafür


 







			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Ein ganz ganz großer Vorteil an Konsolen ist der Demo-Faktor: Auf dem PC finden sich zu den wenigsten Spielen noch Demos zum antesten (vermutlich weil diese nicht selten Ausgangsbasis für Cracks waren). Auf Konsolen findet man in den Online-Stores Demos zu quasi allen Blockbustern.


 
Für die meisten Demos muss man auf den Konsolen aber zahlen…

Dafür gibt es auf dem PC weit mehr und weit Komplexere Spiele, die komplett kostenlos sind…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war nie ein Fan von vielen Spielern bei BF, weil das ganze dann zu sehr an eine Schießbude grenzt. Auf dem PC habe ich früher gezielt Server mit maximal 16 Spielern rausgesucht. Aber das ist ja geschmackssache.


 
BF lebt von vielen Spielern, das erhöht den taktischen Anspruch und macht das Spiel Actionreicher, da man bei einer größeren Spielerzahl öfter in Kämpfe verwickelt wird



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Split99999 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Einen _Karteneditor_ gibt es auch am PC, in jedem Genere, dort ist er nur absolut nichts besonderes…

Herrausragend ist hier etwa TrackMania, dass man hier sehr gut mit LBP vergleichen könnte, da das Spiel ebenfalls von den zahllosen Usermaps lebt

Nur wegen dem Vorhandensein von Usermaps hat ein Spiel aber noch lange keinen beliebig hohen Umfang…



			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Ein nagelneues Stalker kommt 2012 auch für Konsolen
> Freue mich schon so weil es wieder im Tschernobyl spielt und das auf nem 40zoll TV


 
Ah, das uralte „TV-Argument“

Was hindert dich daran einen PC am TV zu nutzen?

Und: darf ich raten? Von dem 40 Zoll TV sitzt du 3m entfernt sodass das Bild de-facto viel kleiner ist als auf einem 24 Zoll Monitor am Schreibtisch…



			
				orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute Leute,glaubt mal das Konsolen aus wesentlich geringeren und einfacheren Gründen sehr,sehr beliebt sind als dem der schlechteren Grafik der Games.


 
Beliebt sind sie dadurch, dass sie von den Publishern als Bollwerk gegen Raubkopien gepusht werden, dadurch, dass viele Nutzer einfach zu wenig Ahnung haben um von den wichtigsten Vorteilen des PC zu profitieren (Erweiterbarkeit) und dem oben genannten „TV-Argument“, dass sich tief in den Köpfen eingebrannt hat



			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub mir, ich warte lieber auf die Konsolen Version wo die Entwickler genau wissen welche Hardware verbaut ist und sie alles bis aufs kleinste Details optimieren können.
> Und ich bin mir sicher auf der Konsole wird es kein bischen laggen!
> 
> Guck dir mal CoD Black Ops an, es gibt keinen Grafikunterschied zwischen der Xbox und PC Version. Und trotzdem braucht die PC Version als Mindestanforderungen einen 4 Kern CPU + 8800GT um das Spiel überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen..... jetzt frag ich mich wieso es dann auf den Konsolen mit viel schwächerer Hardware absolut Flüssig läuft?!


 
Das ist auch ein in dieser Hinsicht relativ armseliger Konsolenport…

…der anfangs auch auf den Konsolen nicht stabil lief- im Gegensatz zu einem PC mit genannten Anforderungen

Hier mal wieder eine Bugliste von CoD: Black Ops auf der XBox 360 zum Start; auf der PC Version lief abgesehen von Performanceproblemen auf einigen Systemen im Wesentlichen alles glatt...

•Das Party-System funktioniert nicht korrekt und verhindert das Einladen von Freunden

•Kills werden in der Rangliste nicht richtig erfasst

•Framerate-Probleme

•Fehlerhafter Theater-Modus

•Probleme mit dem Respawn-Feature

•Häufige Abstürze oder “Freezes”

•Option “Gruppe verlassen” fehlerhaft

•Lokale Suche funktioniert nicht korrekt

•Headsets werden in der Lobby nicht angezeigt

•Unkontrollierte Verbindungsabbrüche nach Spielende (Online)

Lags und Ruckler gibt es auch auf den Konsolen, dazu Streamingruckler, eine lächerlich niedrige FPS Grenze und ähnliches



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten PC-Besitzer wissen sowieso nicht, wie man die Grafikeinstellungen hochdreht, also zocken sie so ziemlich auf Konsolenlevel.


 
Die meisten PC _Besitzer_ vielleicht nicht, die meisten PC _Spieler_ aber sicherlich schon



> Klar finde auch ich die Grafik nicht ganz unwichtig aber dass manche ihre "Gaming Experience" nur auf diesen Faktor reduzieren tun mir echt leid. Warum zockt ihr überhaupt noch? Wenn ihr gute Grafik wollt, macht die Augen auf und geht nach draußen.


 
Der PC ist bei weitem nicht nur bei der Grafik überlegen; selbst wenn man nur 2D Games betrachtet ist der PC überlegen zumal er gerade dort eine sehr viel höhere Auswahl bietet



			
				orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach gerade wieder eine herzallerliebste wunderschöne Erfahrung: Versuche Homefront auf dem PC ans laufen zu bekommen.... leider nicht vernünftig möglich.Steam stürzt ab,Server überlastet....
> 
> Tja,nicht aufgepasst.Hätte ich das vorher gewusst-> nix PC Version.


 
Dass es ein paar Stunden länger dauert, bis du zocken kannst wäre/ist ein Grund für dich auf die Konsolenversion zu setzen?!



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> orca26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oho! Schon wieder das „TV Argument“

130cm Diagonale aus 3m Entfernung? Das ergibt ein praktisch sehr viel kleineres Bild als auf einem 24 Zöller am PC…

Und AA/AF bringt nichts da die Auflösung zu klein ist? Tja... wenn man die Full HD Auflösung denn nur nutzen könnte…



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, ich kauf mir einen 40 Zoll Fernseher und spiele darauf, der Monitor ist dann nur noch für den reinen PC Kram.


 
Na eben.

Umfangreiche Informationen dazu, was es bei der Verwendung eines TVs als Monitor zu beachten gilt findest du etwa hier
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/32-1080p-tv-als-monitorersatz-652310.html



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist ein TV-Monitor nicht unbedingt für PC-Games geeignet.


 
Das hängt ganz vom TV ab; mit einer Konsole ist es aber auch nicht besser; das Hauptproblem Inputlag kommt dort nur weniger zu tragen, da man mit einem Gamepad sowieso nicht oder kaum auf einem Leistungsniveau spielen kann, auf dem dieser relevant wird



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich FullHD-3D-Beamer im 4 stelligen Eurobereich?


 
Mittlerweile ja



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mit einer Konsole auf einem 160cm Fernseher spielst, dann sieht das Bild genauso aus, als wenn du den PC daran anschließt.


 
Äh… nein? Alleine, dass man erst mit einem PC Full HD auch nutzen kann ist ein enormer Vorteil, der gerade auch durch die Diagonale zu tragen kommt; wenn man natürlich in 3m+ Entfernung sitzt ist sowieso alles egal… dann kann man aber (auch) bei einem PC sparen



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Langfristig ist aber sogar das egal, da irgendwann alles über Streaming laufen wird und dann haben alle die selbe Grafik.





			
				 quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, in einigen Jahren ist der PC nur noch eine Sache, die man im Büro auf der Arbeit vorfindet, aber dann nicht mehr der Kasten, sondern nur noch ein Table, der Rest ist im Internet.


 
Wer‘s glaubt… schon seit den 1980ern gibt es Propheten, die eine Entwicklung, weg von PCs, hin zu Client-Server System prophezeien, tatsächlich gab es eine gegenteilige Entwicklung

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Streaming dienste PCs in absehbarer Zukunft ablösen können- Konsolen könnten dagegen sehr wohl abgelöst werden, eine sehr positive Entwicklung für den PC Markt da man

a) Mit einem PC auf jeden beliebigen Streaming- Dienst zugreifen kann, ohne weitere Hardware

b) Im Gegensatz zu den klassischen Konsolen stagniert die Leistung der Server der Streaming- Dienste nicht sodass sie die technische Entwicklung nicht bremsen

c) Exklusiventwicklungen für die Streaming- Dienste sind unwahrscheinlich und Spiele wären leichter auf sie und von ihnen portierbar, da ihre Server weitgehend normale PC Hardware nutzen

d) Durch die Latenz und die fehlende Unabhängigkeit können Streaming- Dienste den PC nie vollständig ersetzen



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Ruse kann man z.B. mit Move sehr gut steuern, also ist es technisch schon mal möglich, Strategiespiele auf einer Konsole gemütlich zu spielen.


 
„Gemütlich“? Vielleicht

So effektiv wie mit Maus und Tastatur? Eher nicht



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne einige, die sich aus diesem Grund eine Wii gekauft haben, damit sich die Kinder wenigstens noch ein bisschen bewegen.


 
Bewegen aus dem Handgelenk… das geht auch mit einer normalen Maus…



> Zeig mir mal, wie der Spieleabend mit dem PC aussehen soll, wenn du exakt das machen willst, was du mit der Wii machen kannst?
> Ach ja, geht ja nicht, weil der PC keine Bewegungscontroller hat.


 
Auf dem PC gibt es schon länger Bewegungscontroller als für die Konsole, wenn ich da etwa an den guten alten Microsoft Sidewinder Freestyle Pro denke…

Abgesehen davon kann man, mit Ausnahme –noch- des PS Move Controllers alle Bewegungscontroller für die Konsole auch am PC verwenden

Es gibt zwar am PC kaum Spiele, die auf Bewegungscontroller optimiert sind aber ein Spiel muss dafür nicht optimiert sein, ein Bewegungscontroller ist auch ein brauchbarer Mausersatz…

Will man Bewegungscontrolleroptimierte Partyspiele hilft spätestens der Wii Emulator… 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Einer spielt und alle anderen schauen zu? Ganz großes Kino.  Konsolen können dies dank Splitscreen wesentlich besser als PCs.
> 
> PCs sind imo mehr für Nerds, die lieber einsam in ihrem dunklen Kämmerlein spielen, als sich mit Freunden spannende Matches zu zweit oder mehr zu liefern.
> 
> Ich habe mir auch bewusst BF:BC2 auf PS3 geholt, weil ich so wesentlich besser mit Freunden spielen kann.


 
Bei LANs ist man am PC aber schon alleine dadurch im Vorteil, dass es Notebooks gibt, welche man leicht zu einer solchen transportieren kann- samt Bildschirm

Splitscreen gibt es auch auf dem PC, zwar leider nur in einigen wenigen Spielen, diese sollten aber in der Regel ausreichen, so oft muss man ja nicht Splitscreen spielen…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch übrigens ein netter Artikel für dich:
> PC Gaming Alliance: Microsoft und Nvidia verlassen PC-Spieleverband - Golem.de
> 
> Die Ratten verlassen allmählich das sinkende Schiff.


 
Ja, das sinkende Schiff der erfolglosen und ineffektiven PC Gaming Alliance…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit dem Gefasel von wegen ESL und den ganzen Quatsch. Auf Konsolen gibt es ebenfalls offizielle Turniere.


 
… bei denen nicht mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt wird… weil nur die offiziellen Controller zugelassen sind



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entwickler müssen auch sagen, dass der PC überlegen ist, da sie es sich mit den Kunden nicht komplett vertun wollen.


 
Die Entwickler und insbesondere die Publisher hätten nichts lieber als dass alle Spieler auf die Konsolen wandern wo es kaum Raubkopierer gibt und man die User kontrollieren kann



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso sollten sie den Arbeitsspeicher aufstocken?
> Der reicht dafür, mehr lohnt sich nicht. Ist wie mit dem Videoram der Grafikkarte, ob du nun 1GB oder 3GB hast, macht nicht so den Unterschied.


 
Der RAM ist der wohl größte technische Bremsklotz der aktuellen Konsolen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass sowohl Sony als auch Microsoft und vermutlich sogar Nintendo oft bereut haben nicht zumindest doppelt so viel verbaut haben

Die Grafik kann man relativ leicht runter schrauben, Texturen, AA, AF, Geometriedetail, Auflösung, alles kann man ohne zusätzlichen Entwicklungsaufwand einfach runter schrauben

Aber die RAM Grundbelastung kann man nur relativ schwer reduzieren; am ehesten durch Reduzieren der Sichtweite aber das sieht schlimm aus und wird schnell Gameplayrelevant; fast alles andere wird jedoch unmittelbar Gameplayrelevant: Physik, KI, Netzwerk,…

Ähnlich sieht es mit der CPU aus aber die CPUs sind im Vergleich zum RAM bei allen aktuellen Konsolen sowieso sehr großzügig bemessen



> Wenn du es schafft, mit deinem Rechner halb so viel Strom zu verbrauchen wie aktuell, aber immer noch die gleiche (Spiele)Leistung schaffst, dann sag bescheid.


 
Mit einem aktuellen Rechner nur halb so viel Strom bei gleicher Spieleleistung verbrauchen wie 2006? Kein Problem!

Vor allem bei der Effizienz von Netzteilen und GPUs hat sich seither sehr viel getan aber auch CPUs verbrauchen heute bei gleicher Leistung nicht die Hälfte



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Einen PC der 90W verbraucht ist aber nicht für Games geeignet.


 
Nicht ungeeigneter als eine Konsole…

Vor allem bei der Verwendung von Notebookhardware ist unter 90W einiges machbar, jedenfalls sehr viel mehr Leistung als auf einer Konsole

Beispiel für eine 90W Konfiguration:

Core i7 2820QM 45W TDP
Radeon HD5850M 39W TDP

Leistungsmäßig zieht man damit an jeder Konsole um Längen vorbei...

Eine ähnliche Konfiguration ließe sich durch Undervolten auch am Desktop realisieren

Von der Stange ist Desktophardware, zumindest leistungsfähige meist nicht auf geringen Stromverbrauch optimiert aber das kann man ändern, wenn man wirklich darauf Wert legt… mir ist Leistung lieber…



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> und eine passive DX11 Karte hat noch mal wie viel Leistung im 3D Bereich?


 
Genug für Konsolengrafik…



> Öhm, nochmal zum Mitmeißeln, extra noch mal für dich.
> Die Hardware, die aktuell in einer Xbox steckt, ist von 2010, nicht von 2005.


 
Wäre ja auch dumm, wenn man neue Fertigungsverfahren, die eine billigere Produktion ermöglichen nicht nutzen würde; der geringere Stromverbrauch ist ein Nebeneffekt davon

Das macht die Leistung der Konsolen aber auch nicht besser



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Lieblingsspiel 2010 war Red Dead Redemption
> MehmetB zeig mir mal einen PC der das Spiel flüssig darstellen kann bitte.
> Achso - das Spiel gibts ja gar nicht für den PC!
> 
> ...


 
Tja… Exklusivspiele gibt es auf allen Plattformen… insbesondere auf dem PC

Ganze Generes, etwa RTS und MMOs existieren auf den Konsolen praktisch nicht



			
				frido007 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussionen sind eigentlich komplett sinnlos. Beide Systeme haben gravierende Vorteile und Nachteile.
> 
> Ich hab auch nen PC (für Gaming, Office, Internet) und eine PS3 am Fernseher. Nutze beides ca in gleichen Teilen. Jetzt vielleicht die PS3 sogar mehr wegen GT5.


 
Gähn… mal wieder das „TV-Argument“ als „gravierender“ Vorteil der Konsolen… na wenns weiter nichts ist



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> MehmedB schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Konsolen Kompatibel? Seit wann?

Selbst zu ihren eigenen Vorgängern sind die Konsolen nur eingeschränkt kompatibel…

Auch gibt es am PC sehr wohl für fast alles Standards, das fängt mit X86 und DirectX an…

Klar ist auch, dass im Zuge der Weiterentwicklung öfter mal neue Standards nötig werden… auf die leider nur selten optimiert wird

Überhaupt wird bei Crossplattformspielen praktisch nie auf den PC optimiert; die Spiele werden für die Konsole Entwickelt, neu Kompiliert, das Menü wird nach der Mittagspause noch schnell von einem Praktikanten überarbeitet und das wars dann

Das was dabei herauskommt ist ein Spiel, das die Hardware moderner PCs nur sehr ineffizient nutzt, relativ hohe Systemvorraussetzungen hat und dessen Grafik auf „Hoch“ nicht sehr viel besser aussieht…

Wie es besser geht zeigt wie so oft das voll auf den PC optimierte Crysis: @min läuft es selbst auf einem Steinzeitsystem mit Pentium IV und 7900 GT flüssig oder auf einem Notebook mit Dualcore Sandy Bridge +IGP… @max kann es immernoch modernste High-End Hardware ausreizen, zumindest mit SSAA



> DX11 einzubinden lohnt für sie nicht, weils zu aufwändig und der Nutzen eher schleierhaft ist


 
DirectX 10 und 11 ermöglichen nicht nur neue Funktionen wie etwa Tesselation, sie sind auch effizienter, vor allem auf moderner Hardware und teils auch einfacher zu programmieren- letzteres sollte aber sowieso nur die wenigen Entwickler interessieren, die eine eigene Engine programmieren



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Beim PC:
> Game kaufen, Treiber aktualisieren, nachm Patch gucken, hoffen, dass ein Patch kommt, weil das Game kaum spielbare Frames liefert. Einen neuen Treiber erhoffen, weil das Game Grafikfehler produziert.
> Neue Hardware kaufen, weil das Game mit deiner Hardware abstürzt.


 
Das ist nach wie vor die absolute Ausnahme

Auch auf der Konsole gibt es einige verbuggte Spiele, Day-one Patches und ähnliches



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten haben einen Arbeits PC, mit dem sie ihren Kram machen und eine Konsole, mit der sie spielen, das ist der aktuelle Trend und daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern.


 
Doch, das wird sich ändern… wenn keine neuen Konsolen erscheinen und diese sind noch nichtmal angeündigt

Ich vermute bereits die nächste IGP Generation und damit selbst die hinterletzten Office PCs und Notebooks werden den Konsolen klar überlegen sein- dann beginnt das Kartenhaus zusammenzubrechen

Denkst du, heute würde noch jemand Xbox und PS2 spielen, selbst wenn ihre Nachfolger nie erschienen wären?



			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja richtig gute Grafik.
> 
> Sowas habe ich auf dem PC noch nirgends gesehen.
> Hätte nicht gedacht das sowas auf der Xbox noch möglich ist..... freue mich schon auf L.A Noire


 
So etwas nennt man „gescriptet“

Der Rechenaufwand dahinter ist kaum größer als der für nicht animierte Gesichter, klar, dass das auch auf den Konsolen möglich ist

Betrifft aber wahrscheinlich auch nur Cutscenes… und da gab es schon besseres

Überhaupt ist das Spiel noch nicht erschienen



> Schlagartig tot? o_Ô
> Die PS2 verkauft sich heute noch hervorragend und teils sind sogar einige Titel in den Charts dabei.
> Ich glaube es werden auch noch jährlich neue FIFAs und PES programmiert.


 
Das die PC2 noch verkauft wird liegt daran, dass Sony traditionell seine veralteten Konsolen der letzten Generation als lowest-end Geräte in Schwellenländern verkauft- nicht ohne Erfolg

Die Xbox1 aber war bereits wenige Monate nach dem Start der Xbox 360 praktisch tot, das letzte neue Xbox Spiel erschien 2008, am 15. April 2010 wurde die Online Unterstützung endgültig eingestellt



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Noch dazu die 100.000 Probleme die am PC immer zwischendurch mal auftreten - du solltest echt mal hier auf PCGH ins Fehler-Forum schauen.
> 
> Wieviele Themen und Beiträge gibts inzwischen dort? 1 Million?
> 
> ...


 
Die meisten Fehler auf dem PC sind Bedienungsfehler und schnell behoben 

Die übrigen sind Softwarefehler und können per Patch behoben werden- so etwas gibt es aber auch auf der Konsole

Die übrigen Fehler sind Hardwarefehler- auch die gibt es auf der Konsole, sogar erschreckend oft; mit dem feinen Unterschied dass man am PC nur das defekte Teil austauschen muss, bei der Konsole das ganze Gerät



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass nicht die Konsolen, sondern die PC-Spieler die Bremser sind.
> Wenn sich jeder eine GTX580 kaufen würde, würden die Games auch besser aussehen.


 
Ach ja?

Deswegen gibt es also DirectX 9 Spiele, die eine DirectX 10 Karte als Mindestanforderung vorraussetzen?



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür dass der PC für manche Hersteller die Leadplatform ist, wird er aber sehr vernachlässigt.


Nicht von den „manchen Herstellern“



> ich habe 2 Konsolen für Spiele die leider NIEMALS auf dem Pc erscheinen werden.
> 
> Wii für Mario und Ps3 für für den ganzen Tekken, RDR mist


 
Wii? Nimm doch den Emulator…

Natürlich gibt es -leider- viele Konsolenexklusive Spiele aber es gibt auch sehr viele PC Exklusive, mehr als Exklusivspiele auf irgendeiner Konsole

Exklusivspiele gibt es auch nur, solange sie gekauft werden



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Mods wären wir wieder bei der Grafik.


 
Lol? Seit Wann kann man nur die Grafik Modden?

Durch Modden kann man ein Spiel beliebig modifizieren, dadurch sind ganze neue Generes entstanden, denke etwa an DotA…

Durch Modden bekommt man auf dem PC einfach viel mehr fürs gleiche Geld…



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Maus kann ich auch auf der PS3 spielen und mit einem Analogstick kann man auch genauer laufen, oder willst du behaupten, dass eine digitale Steuerung genauer als eine analoge arbeitet?


 
Will man mit Maus auf der PS3 Spielen muss man aber teure Zusatzhardware kaufen, auch dann ist die Präzession nicht so gut wie am PC da die MT- Adapter bzw. Konsolenmäuse nur einen Analogstick emulieren müssen

In einigen Spielen, etwa Rennspielen, wo eine genaue Bewegungskontrolle wichtig ist hat ein Controller zwar unter Umständen durchaus Vorteile… zum Glück kann man Controller aber problemlos auch am PC nutzen



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, du meinst die verbilligten Games?
> Komisch, bei PSN+ bekomme ich die nur geschenkt.


 
Bei Gratisspielen hat der PC aber wirklich klar die Nase vorne…

…abgesehen davon kann man nicht behaupten, PSN+ wäre gratis…



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich Jump&Run Games auf dem PC?


 
Zahllose, sowohl in 2D als auch in 3D, insgesamt vermutlich mehr als auf der Konsole

2D Jump’n’Runs sind auch häufig gratis

Siehe etwa hier:
http://www.miniclip.com/games/de/



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis ist als Shooter Massenwaren und einzig seine gute Grafik, eben weil sie PC Exklusiv entwickelt ist, sticht hervor.


 
Crysis Massenware?

Auch die Steuerung ist lobenswert komplex und bietet die Nanosuit als Innovation; ich halte Crysis für den besten Singelplayer Egoshooter aller Zeiten, auch unabhängig von der Grafik

________
Aus Sicht eines Spielers, zumindestens aus Sicht eines Spielers, der nicht jeden Euro zweimal umdreht ist der PC in jeder Hinsicht überlegen.

Die einzige Existenzberechtigung der Konsolen sind die Exklusivtitel, eine Existenzberechtigung, die Hausgemacht ist; würde sie niemand auf den Konsolen kaufen gäbe es keine Konsolenexklusiven Spiele

Konsolen schränken den User extrem ein und haben vor allem für die Publisher Vorteile, die unmittelbar daraus hervorgehen

Konsolen behindern und verlangsamen zudem den Technischen Fortschritt; praktisch jedes Crossplattformspiel könnte auf dem PC sehr viel effizienter laufen und @max sehr viel besser aussehen, wenn es nicht primär für die Konsolen entwickelt worden wäre; hier gibt es nur sehr wenige Ausnahmen wie etwa Metro 2033

Grund genug, dass jeder PC Spieler die Konsolen hassen sollte!


----------



## we3dm4n (19. März 2011)

Hat da wieder jemand Langeweile gehabt?


Bis jetzt hat mich auf Xbox Live KEINE Demo etwas gekostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Oho! Schon wieder das „TV Argument“
> 
> 130cm Diagonale aus 3m Entfernung? Das ergibt ein praktisch sehr viel kleineres Bild als auf einem 24 Zöller am PC…
> 
> Und AA/AF bringt nichts da die Auflösung zu klein ist? Tja... wenn man die Full HD Auflösung denn nur nutzen könnte…



Auch ein 200cm Fernseher hat immer noch "nur" 1920x1090 Pixel nicht mehr, daher fällt der Nachteil der Konsolengrafik nicht ins Gewicht, die Größe macht es und nee, man sitzt ebenso davor wie vor einem PC.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bewegen aus dem Handgelenk… das geht auch mit einer normalen Maus…



Offensichtlich hast du noch nie mit der Wii gespielt, sonst würde dein Fazit anders aussehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wii? Nimm doch den Emulator…


Das nennt man Anstiftung. 

Hast du sonst keine Beschäftigung?
Ich habe deinen Roman nur überflogen, denn so interessant ist er ja nicht, aber außer den wiederholten Floskeln ist mir nicht wirklich was aufgefallen.

Sei doch froh, dass es Konsolen gibt, denn dadurch überleben mehrere Entwickler und können dich auch mit mehr Games versorgen.

PS: Auf der PS3 hab ich auch noch nie was für eine Demo bezahlt. 

Edit: 
Jetzt brauchst du es nicht mehr löschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat mich auf Xbox Live KEINE Demo etwas gekostet.


 


Fadi schrieb:


> PS: Auf der PS3 hab ich auch noch nie was für eine Demo bezahlt.


 
Hmm.. schon komisch, woher dann das Gerücht kommt, dass Demos Geld kosten...
Blöd nur, dass auf der Xbox die Demos immer zu erst rasukommen.


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

An solchen Aussagen erkennt man aber genau, wieviel Ahnung die Herren wirklich von der Materie haben!

Ganze Romane schreiben, gespickt mit ganz viel Blödsinn - ich wüsste jetzt gerne, wo du das Märchen, dass man auf Konsolen für Demos zahlt, gehört hast? Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass auf dem PC bei einer Beta alle durchdrehen und auf Ebay 10€ oder mehr für einen Key hinlegen? Dann aber über die Konsolenspieler meckern


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch keinen vernünftigen Crysis Mod gespielt.
> Selbst im Standardgame kratzt das Game um die 30 FPS Marke rum.
> (die 6950 ist übrigens langsamer )
> 
> ...


 
*Gähn*, wie immer muss man dir alles erklären und hinterhertragen.

Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 (Seite 16) - 15.12.2010 - ComputerBase

Sogar auf *FullHD* mit *4x AA* hab ich da 30FPS. 
Wenns bei dir ruckelt solltest mal den Grafikkartentreiber von nvidia installieren und nicht den Standard-Microsoft Grafiktreiber verwenden.



Fadi schrieb:


> Hast du sonst keine Beschäftigung?
> Ich habe deinen Roman nur überflogen, denn so interessant ist er ja nicht, aber außer den wiederholten Floskeln ist mir nicht wirklich was aufgefallen.


 


Hättest du aber mal, denn er entlarvt dein sinnloses und dummes Geschwätz, er hat wirklich Ahnung, im krassen Gegensatz zu dir, das merkt jeder der sich etwas auf dem Gebiet auskennt. Sogar die Redakteure schmunzeln schon über dein Dahergelaber 

Aber wie wir wissen, du bist lerresistent, schon seit über 100 Seiten.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

muertel schrieb:


> AIst es nicht vielmehr so, dass auf dem PC bei einer Beta alle durchdrehen und auf Ebay 10€ oder mehr für einen Key hinlegen?


 
Zahlen wir heute nicht alle irgendwie für ein Bananen ( Beta ) produkt, soll bedeuted reift beim Kunden.
Viele Spiele kommen doch schon beim release nicht ohne einen Patch aus der das gröbste direkt mal beseitigt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zahllose, sowohl in 2D als auch in 3D, insgesamt vermutlich mehr als auf der Konsole
> 
> 2D Jump’n’Runs sind auch häufig gratis
> 
> ...


Ähm, was soll der Blödsinn jetzt?
Kennst dich wohl auch nicht so mit Spielen aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> *Gähn*, wie immer muss man dir alles erklären und hinterhertragen.
> 
> Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 (Seite 16) - 15.12.2010 - ComputerBase



Ja, Crysis Warhead in 1920x1200 mit 8x AA und 16x AF hab ich doch gesagt, 30 Frames, die 6950 ist langsamer, wo ist aber der Sinn davon?
Und wenn eine 6850 gerade mal 25 Frames bei 1x AA/AF hat, frage ich mich wie du mit einer 4850 flüssig spielen willst, mit 2x AA/AF.


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ähm, was soll der Blödsinn jetzt?
> Kennst dich wohl auch nicht so mit Spielen aus.


 
Doch doch, wenn du die Wahl hättest dich auf dieser Miniclip-Website zu bedienen und ALLE Games gratis zu spielen, wer würde dann bitte sowas noch haben wollen:

YouTube - Little Big Planet 2 Debut Trailer [HD]


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

@muertel
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich für Little Big Planet 1 nichts bezahlen musste.
Böses Sony.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Ich sehe nur eine Werbung mit Bundesberti Joachim Löw.


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @muertel
> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich für Little Big Planet 1 nichts bezahlen musste.
> Böses Sony.


 
Und du musstest dich mit diesem blöden PSN rumschlagen - na wenigstens bekommst du für deine 50€ im Jahr Cloud-Saving, nicht auszudenken was man ohne machen sollte!! Wie oft bin ich schon an meiner Konsole gesessen und habe mir gesagt: "Cloud-saving, das wär doch was - warum, WARUM gibs das noch nicht gratis!!!"


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, Crysis Warhead in 1920x1200 mit 8x AA und 16x AF hab ich doch gesagt, 30 Frames, die 6950 ist langsamer, wo ist aber der Sinn davon?


 
Keine Ahnung, du hast dich doch beschwert Crysis würde bei dir nicht richtig laufen, trotz angeblich einer gtx 580.

Dann musst du halt das AntiAliasing auf nur 4x oder so stellen, dafür dass du die Konsolengrafik so toll findest ist das ja immernoch um Welten besser, schließlich gibts auf der Konsole weder AA noch AF, und schon garkein so optisches Highlight wie Crysis aus 2007.


Little Big Planet... zockt ihr eigentlich auch richtige Games oder nur so Kinderkacke? 

Ok verstehe, die Konsole packt keine anspruchsvolleren Games.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Wozu braucht man eigentlich Cloud-Saving? 
Ich brauch meine Savegames nicht auf anderen Konsolen, sind ja meine. 



> optisches Highlight wie Crysis aus 2007.


Das so beschissen programmiert ist, dass es nicht mal jetzt wirklich läuft.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eigentlich Cloud-Saving?
> Ich brauch meine Savegames nicht auf anderen Konsolen, sind ja meine.


 
Tja, hoffentlich schmiert deine Konsole mal ab und dann stehst da und heulst rum, weil alle Savegames weg sind und machst wieder nen Thread auf "hilfe - save games weg????"

Und nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist soweit zu denken für was man das allgemein (nicht nur du!) gebrauchen könnte, muss das nicht auf alle Leute zutreffen.




Fadi schrieb:


> Das so beschissen programmiert ist, dass es nicht mal jetzt wirklich läuft.


 

Gott halt  dich doch einfach mal zurück wenn du keine Ahnung hast, Bullshit am laufenden Band.

PCGH_Raff hat das die Tage für die Anfänger mal erklärt: Bis heute unerreichte Grafik = Hardwarehunger gerechtfertigt, nix mit schlechter Programmierung.

Es läuft jedenfalls bei allerhöchsten Details mit mehr FPS als die Konsolen überhaupt schaffen bei ihren niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen in sämtlichen Games LOL


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

@Mehmet: Was sind für dich richtige Games? Erzähl doch mal, was du derzeit so auf deiner Platte hast! Bin gespannt welche Spiele so jemand wie du zockt!! (LBP wurde als Beispiel für ein "Jump and Run" angeführt - wenn du aber lieber solch hochwertige Spiele wie auf der Miniclip-Website zocken willst, bitteschön .... oder welche Jump and Run Games spielst du denn sonst am PC?)


Installiert bei mir am Pc:

- Lock On: Modern Air Combat
- DCS: Black Shark
- DCS: A10C
- Flaming Cliffs 2

... und noch einige Shooter zur Entspannung! Du bist dran!


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> und machst wieder nen Thread auf "hilfe - save games weg????"


Wieso wieder?
Siehst du was, was sonst keiner sieht? 


MehmetB schrieb:


> Und nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist soweit zu denken für was man das allgemein (nicht nur du!) gebrauchen könnte, muss das nicht auf alle Leute zutreffen.


Wenn du das auf deine Beiträge beziehen würdest, hättest du sie dir alle sparen können. 

Du wolltest uns doch Jump&Runs für den PC nennen.
Superwip konnte es ja nicht.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack was spiele angeht.
Ich hab im moment z.b folgende installiert :

Mass Effekt 1 + 2 ( Alle DLC's )
Mercenaries 2
Fallout New Vegas
Saints Row 2
Precursors
Juiced 2
Sims 3 ( Plus allen Addons )
Starpoint Gemini
Space Empires 5
Worms Reloaded
X3 - Terran Conflict
Blood Bowl Legendary Edition


----------



## Amnesia (19. März 2011)

Alter Schwede, schau mir euren zickenstadl schon eine Woche zu. Ich weiß nicht ob ich zuerst lachen oder heulen soll. Wie lang wollt ihr denn noch darüber angeheizt diskutieren? Kommt vertragt euch und hört auf mit dem Blödsinn. Jeder hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und jeder mag gute Spiele und ihre Maschinen dahinter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Das versuchen wir unseren Spezialisten ja klar zu machen, aber einsehen will es von ihnen halt keiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt das AntiAliasing auf nur 4x oder so stellen, dafür dass du die Konsolengrafik so toll findest ist das ja immernoch um Welten besser, schließlich gibts auf der Konsole weder AA noch AF, und schon garkein so optisches Highlight wie Crysis aus 2007.


 
Ich hab gesagt, *wenn *ich AA/AF ausfahren, *dann *hab ich 30 Frames, da ich das aber nicht mache, hab ich super Frames.
Da du aber mit max spielst, wie du ja sagst, frag ich mich, wie du das machst? da du dann nur 25 Frames hast und ein Grafikmod (ein guter zumindest) die Frames noch mal einknicken lässt.
Und dann noch in 3D, was nochmals Leistung kostet.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das versuchen wir unseren Spezialisten ja klar zu machen, aber einsehen will es von ihnen halt keiner.


 
LOOOL, "wir", schau dir mal das Umfrageergebnis an bevor du hier immer solche Brüller loslässt.

85 zu 6% zu 6% und du redest von "wir", meinst du damit dich und quantenslipstream, mit euren Einzeilern da? 
Ihr feuert euch ja auch an in euren Profilen.

Ihr beide seit die einzigen die hier den Thread schüren und ständig durch absichtlich *nachweislich* falsche Behauptungen provizieren.

Im RealLife würdet ihr euch sowas ganz sicher nicht trauen, nur hinter eurem anonymen Account, ganz arm was ihr da abzieht


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Wir (also die meisten User hier im Thread) zocken auf beiden Systemen und würden auch auf keines verzichten wollen - die Hardliner Mehmet und Superwip wollen hingegen....ja was wollen sie denn?? Uns davon überzeugen wie schlecht es uns doch geht 


Du willst doch nicht im Ernst eine Umfrage in einem PC-HARDWAREFORUM als representativ bezeichnen? EPIC-FAIL 




> Im RealLife würdet ihr euch sowas ganz sicher nicht trauen, nur hinter eurem anonymen Account, ganz arm was ihr da abzieht



Wenn du wüsstest, was ich im Reallife mache...


----------



## Amnesia (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Das versuchen wir unseren Spezialisten ja klar zu machen, aber einsehen will es von ihnen halt keiner.



Alle Parteien hier sollten sich an die eigene Nase fassen und sich wieder entspannen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> LOOOL, "wir", schau dir mal das Umfrageergebnis an bevor du hier immer solche Brüller loslässt.
> 
> 85 zu 6% zu 6% und du redest von "wir", meinst du damit dich und quantenslipstream, mit euren Einzeilern da?
> 
> Ihr beide seit die einzigen die hier den Thread schüren und ständig durch absichtlich *nachweislich* falsche Behauptungen provizieren.


Du hast anscheinend ein Talent dafür, Dinge die dir nicht in den Kram passen, zu überlesen. 
Bezüglich Falschaussagen und Unterstellungen kann dir ja keiner das Wasser reichen.

Wo sind denn jetzt die Jump&Runs für den PC?


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Was willst du immer mit deinen Jump&Runs, ich hab so einen Müll noch nie gespielt und werds auch nie tun, wem das gefällt der solls spielen und fertig.

Nenn du uns doch lieber mal qualitativ gute Simulatoren und Strategiespiele für die Konsole - ach halt gibts ja garnicht


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Du hast NIE Mario gespielt???? 


(ausserdem überliest du einfach Dinge, die dir nicht passen - so kann man auch einer Diskussion aus dem Weg gehen  )




> Nenn du uns doch lieber mal qualitativ gute Simulatoren und Strategiespiele für die Konsole - ach halt gibts ja garnicht



Die Jump and Run Sache kam nur auf, da DU behauptet hast, es gibt welche am PC! Hat hier jemand behauptet, es gebe Simulatoren auf Konsole? Oder gute Strategiespiele?? Niemand??? Gut, weitermachen :p )


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ihr beide seit die einzigen die hier den Thread schüren und ständig durch absichtlich *nachweislich* falsche Behauptungen provizieren.


 
Wenn man sich diesen endloss Thread durchliest dann bemerkt man das die Wortwahl die du triffst nicht unbedingt die beste ist.
Kennste wer im Glashaus sitzt....?

Du hast echt etwas verpasst wenn du noch nie Super Mario gespielt hast.

Ich kann mir denken kommt gleich , brauch son drecks Spiel nicht oder dergleichen bzw ist doch eh sche.... .


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Jump&Run Games auf dem PC?


 


MehmetB schrieb:


> "Gibts eigentlich Jump&Run Games auf dem PC?"
> 
> Klar.


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nenne mal ein paar, in DX 11 natürlich.


 


MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, DX9, schließlich können die Konsolen auch nicht mehr
> 
> Und der Vergleich muss ja gleich sein.


Dann war das mal wieder eine Falschaussage von dir, aber hauptsache du unsterstellst anderen irgendwas. 

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es sonderlich viele Strategiespiele für Konsolen gibt.
Ruse gibts für die PS3, Anno für Wii und DS (ja, ich weiß, dass dein Iphone4 ne geilere Grafik hat, da aber der 3DS bald gelauncht wird, frage ich mich, ob dein Iphone auch 3D ohne Brille darstellen kann),...

Werd jetzt sicher nicht nachsehen gehen, welche es sonst noch gibt, da ich ja nie behauptet habe, dass das der Fall ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ihr beide seit die einzigen die hier den Thread schüren und ständig durch absichtlich *nachweislich* falsche Behauptungen provizieren.



Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du einen Beleg bringst, dass ein Hexacore 50% mehr Frames liefert als ein Quad.
Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du einen Beleg bringst, dass deine 4850 das packt, was du sagst, Benchmarks im Internet sagen jedenfalls was anderes.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Im RealLife würdet ihr euch sowas ganz sicher nicht trauen, nur hinter eurem anonymen Account, ganz arm was ihr da abzieht



Im Real Life bin ich sehr gewandt, was meine sprachliche Ausführung angeht, keine Sorge. 

Da ich PC Spieler bin, hab ich natürlich auch für die PC Fraktion abgestimmt, wie die meisten hier und sicher auch die, die beide Geräte zu Hause haben.


----------



## Amnesia (19. März 2011)

endloss Thread stimmt voll und ganz aber der Sinn endete bereits mit der Überschrift. 

Aber ich muss euch zugestehen das ihr echt viel Zeit und Energie an den Tag legt um die weißen Seiten hier zu füllen.

Wie kann man nur so dickköpfig sein???


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Im RealLife würdet ihr euch sowas ganz sicher nicht trauen, nur hinter eurem anonymen Account, ganz arm was ihr da abzieht


Wieso nicht?
Ach ja, wieder mal eine Unterstellung.

@Amnesia
Immerhin liest du den Thread ja.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Amnesia schrieb:


> Aber ich muss euch zugestehen das ihr echt viel Zeit und Energie an den Tag legt um die weißen Seiten hier zu füllen.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so dickköpfig sein???


 
Das dürfte daran liegen das manche Personen engstirnig sind und eine sehr begrenzte denkweise besitzen.
Was sie sagen stimmt und die anderen Leute haben grundsätzlich unrecht, dann vertreten leute halt ihren standpunkt.
Es ist doch so wenigstens eine Erheiterung zur späten Stunde für Leute die sich dieses durchlesen.

Das Thema was ist besser PC oder Konsole war doch schon immer recht umstritten.
Beide dinge haben ihre daseins berechtigung das sehen nur viele Leute nicht direkt ein und müssen das jeweils andere schlecht machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Amnesia schrieb:


> endloss Thread stimmt voll und ganz aber der Sinn endete bereits mit der Überschrift.
> 
> Aber ich muss euch zugestehen das ihr echt viel Zeit und Energie an den Tag legt um die weißen Seiten hier zu füllen.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so dickköpfig sein???



Das Forum besteht aus mehr als diesem einen Thread, schau dich um.


----------



## Amnesia (19. März 2011)

@Amnesie
Immerhin liest du den Thread ja. [/QUOTE]

Ja, meisten auf dem weg zur Arbeit in den Pausen und wenn's wieder heim geht. 

Ich warte eigentlich immer auf dem Moment wo einer von euch sagt:
"komm Schatz ist schon spät lass uns schlafen gehen"


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

"Manche menschen haben einen Gesichtskreis vom Radius null und nennen ihn ihren Standpunkt."
_David Hilbert_

Diese Tatsache motiviert mich, immer wieder hier zu posten


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Flash Games - kostenlose Onlinespiele - Jump and Run Spiele - neue Spiele



Ihr labert doch die ganze Zeit von den ach so tollen Exklusivtiteln für die Konsole, jetzt komm ich mit den Exklusivtiteln für PC, was ich auch untermauert habe:
PC-Spiele exklusiv: Auf diese Games dürfen nur Sie sich freuen

außerdem halt die ganzen Simulationen und Strategiespiele, also klare Sache.


"Das dürfte daran liegen das manche Personen engstirnig sind und eine sehr begrenzte denkweise besitzen."

Wir wissen wen du meinst 


"Da ich PC Spieler bin, hab ich natürlich auch für die PC Fraktion abgestimmt"

Erzähl das deiner Oma am 1. April, so stur wie du hier die Konsolen, sogar gegen Fakten wie von PC Games oder der Main von PC Games Hardware, Entwicklerinterviews etc. verteidigst, hast du natürlich auch für die Konsolen gestimmt.



*Es ist nunmal ein Fakt wenn man sagt dass die veralteten Konsolen endlich abgelöst werden sollten, das sagen sogar die Entwickler, und wenns einer weiss dann die.
Die Grafik ist veraltet, die Konsole zu langsam für Texturfilter und Kantenglättung, Crysis 2 kann nur auf niedrigen Details dargestellt werden, das ist ein Witz.
Ebenso ist es ein Fakt dass Konsolenspiele um einiges teurer sind als PC-Spiele, dafür bekommt man aber auch weniger Grafik.
Auch ist es Fakt dass es keine Mods gibt, (MP)-Ego-Shooter eher schlecht als recht zu spielen sind wegen fehlenden Eingabemöglichkeiten wie am PC.*

Und diese Fakten versucht ihr als nicht relevant darzustellen, was totaler Käse ist. Fakten sind einfach Fakten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Amnesia schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich immer auf dem Moment wo einer von euch sagt:
> "komm Schatz ist schon spät lass uns schlafen gehen"


Sorry, aber ich bin hetero. 

Das mit der Grafik wäre geklärt.
Das mit der Steuerung eigentlich auch, selbst wenn manche es nicht wahrhaben wollen.
Das mit den Kosten haben wir auch schon durch, auch wenn manche penetrant anderer Meinung sind.

@MehmetB
Tolle Flashgames, nur wozu der Link?
Das mit den Exklusivtiteln haben wir auch schon durch und du wiederholst dich.

Zum Schluß noch eine gemütlich Unterstellung, da dir anscheinend die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

@Mehmet: Du verstehst es nicht, oder?

Die Mehrheit der User hier ist "Multiplattformer" - die ach so tollen Games in deinem Link können wir, Interesse vorausgesetzt, auch spielen 

Auf die Exklusivtitel der Konsolen musst du verzichten - macht dir nix aus, weil sie dir eh nicht gefallen? Dann ist ja gut, aber kein Grund warum dann plötzlich die Konsole schlechter ist als ein PC^^


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt hat mich auf Xbox Live KEINE Demo etwas gekostet.





			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Auf der PS3 hab ich auch noch nie was für eine Demo bezahlt.





			
				Quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.. schon komisch, woher dann das Gerücht kommt, dass Demos Geld kosten...





			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> ich wüsste jetzt gerne, wo du das Märchen, dass man auf Konsolen für Demos zahlt, gehört hast?


...

Fur viele Demos muss man das kostenpflichtige PSN+ bzw. Xbox live Gold nutzen und damit de-facto für die Demos bezahlen



			
				Quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die allermeisten Spiele auf der Wii kann man steuern indem man nur das Handgelenk bewegt. die wenigen Spiele, auf die das nicht zutrifft sind die dümmsten hüpf- Partyspiele, die auch kaum Langzeitmotivation bieten



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass auf dem PC bei einer Beta alle durchdrehen und auf Ebay 10€ oder mehr für einen Key hinlegen?


 
Beta ungleich Demo



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich für Little Big Planet 1 nichts bezahlen musste.
> Böses Sony.


 
Wie? Du hast es raubkopiert?

Wer für PSN+ zahlt der zahlt auch



			
				muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Doch doch, wenn du die Wahl hättest dich auf dieser Miniclip-Website zu bedienen und ALLE Games gratis zu spielen, wer würde dann bitte sowas noch haben wollen:


 
Auf Miniclip gibt es durchaus einige kurzweilige Spiele

Abgesehen davon gibt es auch zahllose "richtige" Jump'n'run Spiele für die PC etwa die berühmte Rayman Serie; bei Rayman Gold gibt/gab es auch einen Leveleditor und die Möglichkeit die Levels auf eine Onlineplattform hoch/herunterzuladen- damals wegweisend wird dieses Prinzip heute in LBP gefeiert

Ich muss zwar zugeben, dass das Jump'n'Run Genere auf dem PC seid der Jahrhundertwende ein wenig in die Gratisecke gedrängt wurde aber es gibt ja immernoch sehr gute, ältere Spiele... und die Wii hat überhaupt keine Existenzberechtigung mehr, da sie, wie schon gesagt, emuliert werden kann; Probleme gibt es dabei nur in wenigen Spielen, dafür eine, teils wesentlich, bessere Grafik



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Das so beschissen programmiert ist, dass es nicht mal jetzt wirklich läuft.


Beschissen programmiert?!!!

Das Spiel lief selbst auf zum Release leicht angegrauter Hardware @min flüssig und kann selbst 3 Jahre später High-End Hardware noch effektiv ausnutzen...



			
				Amnesia schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muss euch zugestehen das ihr echt viel Zeit und Energie an den Tag legt um die weißen Seiten hier zu füllen.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so dickköpfig sein???


 
Weil Monat für Monat potentiell gute Spiele dadurch versaut werden, dass man bei der (Crossplattform-) Entwicklung auf die Konsolen Rücksicht nehmen muss, Jahr für Jahr potentiell gute Spiele exklusiv für die Konsolen erscheinen und millionen von Spielern durch Werbung, Unkenntnis und Vorurteile (TV-Argument) auf diese unterlegene Plattform gedrängt werden


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Der grösste Vorteil vom PC ist doch man(n) kann damit gewisse dinge unter umständen kompensieren.


----------



## Amnesia (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich bin hetero.
> 
> Das mit der Grafik wäre geklärt.
> Das mit der Steuerung eigentlich auch, selbst wenn manche es nicht wahrhaben wollen.
> Das mit den Kosten haben wir auch schon durch, auch wenn manche penetrant anderer Meinung sind.



"nein mann! Ich will noch nicht gehen! Ich will noch ein Bischen tanzen. komm schon alter ist doch noch nicht zu spät...

xD


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Bei PSN+ bekommt man manchmal (!) eine Demo eine Woche früher - die restlichen User kommen aber auch in den Genuss! Bezügl. Demos braucht man sich aber nicht streiten, in jedem Fall haben die Konsolen die Demos vor dem PC - wo ungewiss ist, ob überhaupt eine erscheint!

Und nocheinmal, da sich einige hier ziemlich beratungsresistent zeigen: Man zahlt bei PSN+ nicht für eine Demo oder für Cloud Saving oder sonst was, sondern man bezahlt für einen kleinen Extrabonus (z.b. Demos eine Woche früher) und sehr viel Gratismaterial - hier wurde schon geschrieben, dass der tatsächliche Gegenwert so um die 250-300€ liegt!

Potentiell gute Spiele werden dir also durch die Grafik versaut?? Mein Beileid


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Weil Monat für Monat potentiell gute Spiele dadurch versaut werden, dass man bei der (Crossplattform-) Entwicklung auf die Konsolen Rücksicht nehmen muss, Jahr für Jahr potentiell gute Spiele exklusiv für die Konsolen erscheinen und millionen von Spielern durch Werbung, Unkenntnis und Vorurteile (TV-Argument) auf diese unterlegene Plattform gedrängt werden


 
10 Punkte dafür.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Fur viele Demos muss man das kostenpflichtige PSN+ bzw. Xbox live Gold nutzen und damit de-facto für die Demos bezahlen


Kannst du, oder willst du es nicht verstehen?
Bei PSN+ bekommt man mehr als man bezahlt, also kannst du dir solche Aussagen sparen. 

Das mit dem Emulieren solltest du auch nicht erwähnen, da es seit deinem letzten Roman noch nicht legalisiert wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Flash Games - kostenlose Onlinespiele - Jump and Run Spiele - neue Spiele



Und wieso kommst du mit Browser Games?
Ich rede von Games, die du kaufst, die du installierst und in voller Grafikpracht spielen kannst. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ihr labert doch die ganze Zeit von den ach so tollen Exklusivtiteln für die Konsole, jetzt komm ich mit den Exklusivtiteln für PC, was ich auch untermauert habe:
> PC-Spiele exklusiv: Auf diese Games dürfen nur Sie sich freuen
> 
> außerdem halt die ganzen Simulationen und Strategiespiele, also klare Sache.



Den Link hast du vor 4 Stunden schon mal gepostet und meine Antwort ist immer noch die gleiche:
Strategiespiele lohnen für die Konsole nicht, weil die Steuerung komplex ist.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Da ich PC Spieler bin, hab ich natürlich auch für die PC Fraktion abgestimmt"
> 
> Erzähl das deiner Oma am 1. April, so stur wie du hier die Konsolen, sogar gegen Fakten wie von PC Games oder der Main von PC Games Hardware, Entwicklerinterviews etc. verteidigst, hast du natürlich auch für die Konsolen gestimmt.



Wie gesagt:
*Hör auf, mir etwas zu unterstellen, denn ich hab keine Konsole und meine Großmutter hat hier auch nichts zu suchen.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wer für PSN+ zahlt der zahlt auch



Du zahlst GEZ für den PC, und guckst wie viele Stunden fern damit?



Superwip schrieb:


> Weil Monat für Monat potentiell gute Spiele dadurch versaut werden, dass man bei der (Crossplattform-) Entwicklung auf die Konsolen Rücksicht nehmen muss


 
Die Entwickler entwickeln dort ihre Games, wo sie das meiste Geld mit verdienen können, also beschwer dich bei denen, die sich einen Standard Media Markt PC kaufen und eine Konsole zum Spielen.
Guck dir Crytek an. Die sind mit Crysis auf die Nase gefallen, bzw. haben nicht die erhofften Millionen gescheffelt und entwickeln nun ein Game, das von der Konsole portiert wird.


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Wenn man als PC nutzer gegen eine gewisse Gebühr als einer der ersten zugriff auf irgendwas erhalten könnte würden das sicherlich viele auch machen.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Kannst du, oder willst du es nicht verstehen?
> Bei PSN+ bekommt man mehr als man bezahlt, also kannst du dir solche Aussagen sparen.


 
Hör auf mit diesem Gelaber, Sony will für jeden Scheiß Geld, Cloud-Saving, Demos etc., alles kostet extra, als ob die sowieso teureren Spiele nicht schon genug wären.

Was man für die 50€ bekommt ist völlig egal, für 50€ kann ich in Steam auch Games für 500€ an Aktionen einkaufen.



"Ich rede von Games, die du kaufst, die du installierst und in voller Grafikpracht spielen kannst. "

Ähm, die 2D Games, die du für die Konsole kaufen musst, die gibts am PC nunmal für umsonst und bequem im Browser, da nur Sony so geldgierig ist für solche plumben Spiele Geld zu nehmen.



"Strategiespiele lohnen für die Konsole nicht, weil die Steuerung komplex ist."

Tja, neben Simulationen und Ego-Shootern halt, also so richtig kann die Konsole ja scheinbar nichts...


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Cloud-Saving braucht man nicht, es klappte ja bis jetzt auch ohne auf der PS3 und keiner hat danach geschrien.
Für dich natürlich nochmal...
Bei PSN+ bekommt man mehr als man bezahlt, also ist das gut für den Kunden.
Beim PC bezahlt man für Hardware die nicht voll ausgereizt wird und das ist schlecht für den Kunden.

@Superwip
Nö, die Konsolen sind nicht schuld dran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Ich rede von Games, die du kaufst, die du installierst und in voller Grafikpracht spielen kannst. "
> 
> Ähm, die 2D Games, die du für die Konsole kaufen musst, die gibts am PC nunmal für umsonst und bequem im Browser, da nur Sony so geldgierig ist für solche plumben Spiele Geld zu nehmen.


 
Mario Kart ist in 2D, wusste ich gar nicht.

Hab mal eine Zeit lang Moorhuhn in alles Ausführungen gespielt, war sehr witzig. Die Grafik war dabei auch egal, es hat Spaß gebracht.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Beim PC bezahlt man für Hardware die nicht voll ausgereizt wird und das ist schlecht für den Kunden.



Wieder Bullshit, ob sich einer ein Mittelklasse oder ein HighEnd System kauft, bleibt *jedem selbst* überlassen. 

Und wenn VSync aus ist, dann wird die Power immer 100%ig genutzt und in Frames (oder Bildqualität) umgesetzt.

Bei der Konsole zahlt man für veraltete Hardware die schon lange überfordert ist und Games nur noch auf niedrigen Einstellungen darstellen kann, DAS Ist schlecht für den Kunden.


"Cloud-Saving braucht man nicht,"

DU brauchst es wohl nicht, weil du anscheinend nichtmal weisst was das genau ist.


"es klappte ja bis jetzt auch ohne"

Ich sags ja schon die ganze Zeit, ihr seit die größten Entwicklungsbremser, weil ihr alles neue schlecht heißt.


"Mario Kart ist in 2D, wusste ich gar nicht."

Dann hättest dich mal informieren sollen. Ich habs jedenfalls noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mario Kart ist in 2D, wusste ich gar nicht.


Ja, auf dem SNES. 

Gibt es eigentlich so etwas für den PC?
Jetzt ohne irgendwelche illegalen Emulatoren.

@MehmetB
Schon wieder eine Unterstellung.
Keine Argumente mehr?


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

Spiele sind unter umständen schlecht Portiert das hängt aber meistens am druck des Publishers der seine Investition auch wieder einfahren möchte.
Sie werden meisten Crossplattform produziert um das maximum an Einnahmen heraus zu holen.
Dann gibt es noch Exklusiv titel die unterstützung kriegen von den jeweiligen Konsolen Fabrikanten um einen Kundenstamm zu binden.


*reicht mal allen die fröhlich mitlesen Popcorn*


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @MehmetB
> Schon wieder eine Unterstellung.


 
Wo denn?



"Gibt es eigentlich so etwas für den PC?"

Für den PC gibts alles was es für Konsolen und diese ominösen SNESES auch gibt, nur günstiger und besser, war schon immer so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Mario Kart ist in 2D, wusste ich gar nicht."
> 
> Dann hättest dich mal informieren sollen. Ich habs jedenfalls noch nicht gespielt.


 
Ich auch nicht, aber es gibts in 3D, also.. na ja..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cybertrigger schrieb:


> *reicht mal allen die fröhlich mitlesen Popcorn*



Bier kommt auch.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Geile Grafik, da kommt deine PS3 aber ganzschön ins Straucheln oder?


Du machst immer den gleichen Fehler und kommst mit irgendwelchen Exklusivtiteln, dies aber blöderweise für beide Plattformen gibt.

Gibts denn den Flight Simulator X auch für die Konsolen? Nein, also Sache geklärt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Das ist Mario Kart Double Dash vom Gamecube und entspricht nicht dem hohen Grafikstandard von heute. 

@MehmetB
Das ist ein Nintendo Game. 
Ich dachte du kennst dich aus.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du, oder willst du es nicht verstehen?
> Bei PSN+ bekommt man mehr als man bezahlt, also kannst du dir solche Aussagen sparen.


 
Ja und? Wenn man eine Demo will, die es nur mit PSN+ gibt muss man zahlen, ob man den restlichen Müll braucht oder nicht



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich als Österreicher keine GEZ zahle ist die GEZ Gebühr de-facto eine Steuer und lässt sich nicht mit der freiwillig gezahlten PSN+ Gebühr vergleichen



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entwickler entwickeln dort ihre Games, wo sie das meiste Geld mit verdienen können, also beschwer dich bei denen, die sich einen Standard Media Markt PC kaufen und eine Konsole zum Spielen.


 
Beschwere ich mich _hier_ bei den Entwicklern?



			
				quantenslipstrem schrieb:
			
		

> Mario Kart ist in 2D, wusste ich gar nicht.


 
Mario Kart ist ein Rennspiel, kein Jump'n'run



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich so etwas für den PC?


 
Wie Mario Kart?

Ja, einiges, mir fällt etwa Lego Racers (2) ein, ein in vielerlei Hinsicht vorbildhaftes Spiel, nicht zuletzt auch durch seinen, auch am PC verfügbaren Splitscreenmodus


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

*quentenslipstream und fadi:

Findet ihr es nicht peinlich, wie ihr zwei euch gegenseitg im Profil aufgeilt?*

Unterste Schublade, mal wieder.

Hier im Thread wirds halt gleich korrigiert, postet doch am besten nur noch in euren Profilen, dann haben wir hier Ruhe.






"Ja und? Wenn man eine Demo will, die es nur mit PSN+ gibt muss man zahlen, ob man den restlichen Müll braucht oder nicht"


Aber echt, immer diese peinlichen Bedingungen die sie posten:

Demos sind kostenlos, AAAAABER man braucht PSN+, das kostet satte 50€ AAAAABER.

Die sollen einfach die Sachen die am PC selbstverständlich kostenlos sind, nämlich Demos und Cloud-Saving, auch kostenlos machen.

Nicht jeder braucht die angeblich dann zur Verfügung vergünstigten Spiele, zumal da garnatiert eh nur Schrott dabei ist und nichts womit Sony noch Geld verdienen kann als Vollpreisspiel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> und lässt sich nicht mit der freiwillig gezahlten PSN+ Gebühr vergleichen


Ach jetzt doch freiwillig?
Demos bekommt man auch ohne PSN+, nur halt etwas später.
Einzige Ausnahme: Games ab 18 können schon mal exklusiv sein, das hat aber nichts mit PSN+ zu tun, sondern mit der USK.

Das mit Lego Racers war aber nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## muertel (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und? Wenn man eine Demo will, die es nur mit PSN+ gibt muss man zahlen, ob man den restlichen Müll braucht oder nicht



Nein, eben nicht! Eine Woche später gibt es die Demo für alle!! Das ist immer noch mehr, als Pc User bekommen :p


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2011)

> Das mit Lego Racers war aber nicht ernst gemeint, oder?



Als Alternative zu _Mario Kart_?

Ja.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Als Alternative zu _Mario Kart_?
> 
> Ja.


 
Die Grafik ist ja sehr unterirdisch, von wann ist das Spiel?


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Wen zur Hölle interessiert das dämliche Mario Kart???

Anno, Flight Simulator X, Arma2, das sind PC-Exklusive Games, die auch wirklich was taugen und eine Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> und eine Daseinsberechtigung haben.


Und deine Meinung zählt jetzt für den Rest der Welt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Wen zur Hölle interessiert das dämliche Mario Kart???
> 
> Anno, Flight Simulator X, Arma2, das sind PC-Exklusive Games, die auch wirklich was taugen und eine Daseinsberechtigung haben.


 
Flight Simulator X taugt was? 
Hab ich was verpasst? 
Die größte Pleite, die Microsoft je abgeliefert hat, kein Wunder, dass sie das Entwicklerstudio dicht gemacht haben und es keinen Nachfolger geben wird.

Ich dachte, du kennst dich aus, dann solltest du über den FSX informiert sein.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und es keinen Nachfolger geben wird.


 

*Mal wieder FAIL FAIL FAIL MUAHAHAHA*




Welcome to Microsoft Flight from the Microsoft Games Studio!


Langsam machts mir echt Spaß, deine immer wieder grottenfalschen Aussagen mit knallharten *FAKTEN* zu widerlegen, 
so kann nämlich jeder sehen was für einen Bullshit du postet.


Und dann haut er tatsächlich noch solche Schenkelklopfer hier raus, so ganz ernst:

*"Ich dachte, du kennst dich aus, dann solltest du über den FSX informiert sein."

*Bei Sachen von denen man absolut nichts versteht, hält man sich am besten zurück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Und der soll wann rauskommen?

Außerdem ist es kein Nachfolger, denn der titel ist ein anderer, einfach mal lesen, was du da verlinkst.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2011)

> Flight Simulator X taugt was?
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> Die größte Pleite, die Microsoft je abgeliefert hat, kein Wunder, dass sie das Entwicklerstudio dicht gemacht haben und es keinen Nachfolger geben wird.



Kein Nachfolger?

Was ist dann das?
Welcome to Microsoft Flight from the Microsoft Games Studio!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Kein Nachfolger?
> 
> Was ist dann das?
> Welcome to Microsoft Flight from the Microsoft Games Studio!


 
Ist nicht der Nachfolger, der würde sonst Flight Simulator 11 heißen, dieser heißt aber Microsoft Flight, ein sehr großer Unterschied.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es kein Nachfolger, denn der titel ist ein anderer, einfach mal lesen, was du da verlinkst.


 

*LOOOOOL*, ich hock hier weinend vor lachen am PC 



"     Ist nicht der Nachfolger, der würde sonst Flight Simulator 11 heißen,  dieser heißt aber Microsoft Flight, ein sehr großer Unterschied."

*LOOOOOL², *les mal Entwicklerinterviews, dann wüsstest du bescheid, aber hauptsache mal wieder Bullshit und Vermutungen gepostet, in der Hoffnung du kommst damit vielleicht durch.





Schau mal was da bei 2.13 steht:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Flight_Simulator#Microsoft_Flight

Wieder ein *FAKT *den niemand leugnen kann*,* wer es dennoch tut gehört gebannt wegen absichtlichem Dummlabern und provozieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Man kann ja auch behaupten, dass Comand&Conquer der Nachfolger von Dune2 ist, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch behaupten, dass Comand&Conquer der Nachfolger von Dune2 ist, ist es aber nicht.


* 
Eure Strategie wird lächerlich, ihr werdet beim Käse labern erwischt und wollt immer sofort umschwenken, aber so läuft das nicht.
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Ich glaube, du verstehst es nicht.
Der FSX war eine einzige Pleite, daher konnte Microsoft diesen Titel nicht mehr benutzen, wenn sie das Genre wieder aufwärmen wollen, also musste etwas neues her, daher der neue titel und deswegen ist es auch kein direkter Nachfolger.
In Dirt kannst du Rallye Autos fahren, wie in Colin McRae Rallye, aber trotzdem ist Dirt nicht der Nachfolger von Colin McRae Rallye, leuchtet doch ein, oder?


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Schau mal was da bei 2.13 steht:
> 
> Microsoft Flight Simulator
> 
> Wieder ein FAKT den niemand leugnen kann, wer es dennoch tut gehört gebannt wegen absichtlichem Dummlabern und provozieren.



Klare Sache





"In Dirt kannst du Rallye Autos fahren, wie in Colin McRae Rallye, aber  trotzdem ist Dirt nicht der Nachfolger von Colin McRae Rallye, leuchtet  doch ein, oder?"

Du sollst nicht ablenken, natürlich ist das kein Nachfolger, kann man auch bei Wikipedia nachlesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

> Wieder ein FAKT den niemand leugnen kann.


Und wenn schon...
Wen interessiert das "Spiel"?
Richtig, fast niemanden.

Jetzt mußt du dich schon selbst zitieren.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und wenn schon...
> Wen interessiert das "Spiel"?
> Richtig, fast niemanden.
> 
> Jetzt mußt du dich schon selbst zitieren.





Ist auch Teil eurer Strategie, ihr wurdet entlarvt und versucht euch dann zu entziehen indem ihr einfach sagt es hätte eh keine Relevanz, das ist arm.
Gib doch einfach mal zu dass du mal wieder Mist gelabert hast, *wie jeder hier nachlesen kann*, ohne zu wissen von was du da eigentlich redest.

Mich interessiert das "Spiel" jedenfalls, aber spielt ihr nur weiter Mario Kart 

Ansonsten, geht mal ins Bett und überlegt was ihr hier so vom Stapel lasst, und ob es nicht besser wäre wenn man wirklich weiss wovon man redet, bevor man sich so eine hitzige Diskussion liefert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

Solange es dich interessiert ist es wichtig, aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist, haben gleich ganze Systeme keine Daseinsberechtigung.
Du hast ein sehr eingeschränktes Weltbild.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Klare Sache


 
Und weil das jetzt bei Wikipedia steht, ist das für dich Grundgesetzt?
Der Titel ist ein anderer, also ist das auch nicht der direkte Nachfolger, denn der hätte den gleichen Titel.
Ganz einfach gesagt und da kannst du dich noch so oft auf die Hinterbeine stellen, ändert nichts daran.
Solange ein Call of Duty im Titel steht, werden die neuen Teile immer die Nachfolger der alten sein, selbst Medal of Honor Black Ops ist der Nachfolger der alten Medal of Honor Reihe, auch wenn die schon lange zurück liegt.
Aber der FS ist mit Version 10 ausgelaufen und Microsoft belebt das Gerne neu, indem sie einen neuen Flugsimulator machen, was OK ist, aber er ist eben nicht mehr der direkte Nachfolger des alten.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Du hast ein sehr eingeschränktes Weltbild.


 
Gleichfalls.



"aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist, haben gleich ganze Systeme keine Daseinsberechtigung."

Haltlose Unterstellung.

Und wer wars denn, einer von euch beiden hat gesagt "wer braucht denn einen PC?", also werf ich euch hier das gleiche vor, mal abgesehen davon dass es lächerlich ist zu sagen keiner bräuchte nen PC aber dann selbst am PC zu hocken und zu posten.



"Und weil das jetzt bei Wikipedia steht, ist das für dich Grundgesetzt?"

*Ja, weil dort für Behauptungen Quellen und Beweise erbracht werden müssen, gehört hier auch mal eingeführt!


"*Der Titel ist ein anderer, also ist das auch nicht der direkte Nachfolger, denn der hätte den gleichen Titel."

Les endlich Entwicklerinterviews bevor du falsche Mutmaßungen aufstellst, wurde dir hier aber schon mehrfach geraten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Gleichfalls.


Ja klar, ich behaupte ja nur, dass jeder zocken soll was er will und wo er will.
Du hingegen willst ja, dass alle auf dem PC zocken, weil er doch das Geilste vom Geilen ist.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich behaupte ja nur, dass jeder zocken soll was er will und wo er will.


 
Mit "wo" meinst du entweder an der PS3 oder an der Xbox, ne?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Ist auch Teil eurer Strategie, ihr wurdet entlarvt und versucht euch dann zu entziehen indem ihr einfach sagt es hätte eh keine Relevanz, das ist arm.
> Gib doch einfach mal zu dass du mal wieder Mist gelabert hast, *wie jeder hier nachlesen kann*, ohne zu wissen von was du da eigentlich redest.



Tja, komisch nur, dass es keine Screenshots gibt, kein Releasedatum, kein Crew bekannt ist, die daran arbeitet.
Klingt für mich eher nach einer Luftnummer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Mit "wo" meinst du entweder an der PS3 oder an der Xbox, ne?


Wieder mal eine Unterstellung von dir.

Wenn ich keinen PC hätte, hätte ich mich hier nicht angemeldet, also wieso sollte ich behaupten, dass man nicht am PC zocken soll?


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, komisch nur, dass es keine Screenshots gibt, kein Releasedatum, kein Crew bekannt ist, die daran arbeitet.
> Klingt für mich eher nach einer Luftnummer.


 
*GEIL GEIL ICH BRECH AB * 


Schau dir mal die Webseite an bevor du hier solche Tatsachenleugnung begehst!

Mehr davon bitte!
_
Jetzt haben denke ich auch die Mods endlich genug Beweise für das wiederholte, vorsätzliche Posten von falschen Sachen und Tatsachenleunung (Wikipedia; die Flight Webseite)_,
_um dem Herren und seinen Machenschaften hier mal, zumindest kurzzeitig, einen Riegel vorzuschieben._


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Hab ich ja gemacht, aber außer den News, in denen nichts steht, den FAQs, wo auch nichts drinsteht und dem Feedback, wo nur Mail Adressen sind, finde ich da nichts.
Wenn du da einen Screenshot siehst, dann poste ihn doch einfach.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich ja gemacht, aber außer den News, in denen nichts steht, den FAQs, wo auch nichts drinsteht und dem Feedback, wo nur Mail Adressen sind, finde ich da nichts.
> Wenn du da einen Screenshot siehst, dann poste ihn doch einfach.


 

*Ok, zusammen schaffen wir das, aber du musst ganz stark sein und dir Mühe geben!

Kleine Hilfestellung: "Screens" ist Englisch und ist die Kurzform von Screenshots, wenn man da drauf klickt dann öffnen sich diese ominösen, geheimen Screenshots.

Und bei "Video" kann man so Kurzfilmchen dazu anschauen. Video kommt ausm lateinischen und heißt glaube ich "ich sehe", wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.


*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Ich betrachte die Webseite und sehe da leider nichts dergleichen, poste doch einfach den Link, machst du ja gerne.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Welcome to Microsoft Flight from the Microsoft Games Studio!

Hab ich und Superwip schon gepostet...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, die Seite sehe ich aber kein Screen oder Video, daher verlinke diese beiden Sachen mal.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Da kann man nichts verlinken.

Bring dein System einfach mal auf den neuesten Stand.

Kein Wunder dass du solche Probleme mit PC-Games hast.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass du solche Probleme mit PC-Games hast.


Woher willst du das denn wissen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Dann zeig mir, wo ich drauf drücken soll, ich sehe da kein "screen" oder "video".


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2011)

> Der Titel ist ein anderer, also ist das auch nicht der direkte Nachfolger, denn der hätte den gleichen Titel.


 
Lol? Den gleichen Titel?

Es heißt doch "Microsoft Flight"; was willst du mehr? Das "Simulator" wurde wohl weggelassen um zu betonen, dass das Spiel so realistisch ist, dass es näherungsweise schon als Realität und nichtmehr als Simulation betrachtet werden kann ^^

Ist World of Warcraft etwa der Nachfolger von Warcraft?

Ist Call of Duty: World at War etwa _nicht_ der Nachfolger von Call of Duty 4?

Der Name tut nichts zur Sache



			
				Microsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft Flight" is a new PC game from Microsoft Game Studios. The new title will be available on the Games for Windows - LIVE service and will bring a new perspective to the long-standing "Flight Simulator" franchise.


 


> Tja, komisch nur, dass es keine Screenshots gibt, kein Releasedatum, kein Crew bekannt ist, die daran arbeitet.
> Klingt für mich eher nach einer Luftnummer.


 
Wurde auch erst vor kurzem angekündigt

Abgesehen davon gibt es sehrwohl Videos und Screens, Entwickler sind die Microsoft Game Studios

Der 12. (mit 5.1 13.; Flight Simulator X war jedenfalls keineswegs der 10. Teil) Teil einer der längsten Spieleserien der Welt, finanziert und entwickelt von der größten Softwarefirma der Welt wird garantiert eine "Luftnummer" 



> Dann zeig mir, wo ich drauf drücken soll, ich sehe da kein "screen" oder "video".


 
Lies mal was da steht und installiere Microsoft Silverlight

B2w über 50 Seiten in 24 Stunden... Forumsrekord?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Lol? Den gleichen Titel?
> 
> Es heißt doch "Microsoft Flight"; was willst du mehr? Das "Simulator" wurde wohl weggelassen um zu betonen, dass das Spiel so realistisch ist, dass es näherungsweise schon als Realität und nichtmehr als Simulation betrachtet werden kann ^^



Ich würde mal eher sagen, das Simulator wurde weggelassen, damit man keinen Zusammenhang mehr mit dem FSX herstellen kann. 
Und daher ist es ein neuer Versuch und keine Fortsetzung.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ist Call of Duty: World at War etwa _nicht_ der Nachfolger von Call of Duty?


 
Natürlich ist er das, hab ich doch gesagt, der Titel ist doch geblieben, wie der Untertitel ist, spielt doch keine Rolle.



Superwip schrieb:


> Lies mal was da steht und installiere Microsoft Silverlight


 
Öhm, ich muss etwas installieren, damit ich was sehen kann?
Ich hab angenommen, dass da sowas wie "Screens" oder "Videos" zu finden sind (wie man mir gesagt hatte), dem war aber nicht so und jetzt muss ich was installieren, was ich nicht haben will, nur damit ich einen Screen von einem Spiele sehen kann, das mich nicht interessiert?
Schon sehr komische Methoden.


----------



## orca113 (19. März 2011)

> 50 Seiten in 24 Stunden... Forumsrekord?



Der Thread findet Erwähnung,glaub mal...


----------



## Shooter (19. März 2011)

Das gibts doch gar nicht. 

Die ganze Nacht gings so weiter..... da könnte man meinen ob gewisse leute nichts anderes zutun hätten 
Diese Diskussion wird sowiso nie enden, schon gar nicht in einem PC Forum.


----------



## Amnesia (19. März 2011)

Man sollte es umbenennen in:

"Troll vs. Troll"


----------



## Wenzman (19. März 2011)

> Und die PC-exklusiven Titel gibts für Konsole garnicht, da hat man dann 0 Spaß und 100% Frust als Konsolero



Naja, man muss schon sagen, dass für Konsole ( zumindest für mich) interessantere Exklusivtitel gibt. 


Aber mal ganz am ernst, theoretisch, auch wenn es nicht ganz legal ist, kann man sich mit einem oberklasse-highend pc sämtliche Konsolenemulatoren runterladen und dann hat man alle Konsolen die es gibt auf dem Pc , nichtnur das, die Nintendo Wii spielt am PC die ganzen Spiele auchnoch in 1080p ab, was nochmal eine ganze Ecke knackiger aussieht. 
Und wenn dann noch einer mit dem Controller Thema kommt, dann schließt man sich halt einfach einen wii-, xbox- oder ps3controller an den PC an, die werden nämlichen von den meisten MB's unterstützt .

Keiner sollte sich Emulatoren runterlade, da es wie gesagt nicht legal ist, aber ES IST MÖGLICH .

Ich bin weder PC noch Konsolenfanboy, ich spiele auf beidem gerne.


----------



## omega™ (19. März 2011)

Also ich hab mir die ganzen Seiten die seit gestern gepostet wurden durchgelesen, abgesehn, dass Mehmet wieder von seinen unsichtbaren Kameraden("Wir") etwas runter lallt und seine Gegenargumente bringt, das Mario ein Kinderspiel usw... sei und dann noch obendrauf eine FlashGame Seite postet(@Mehmet: Tolle PC Grafik wa?), tjoar achso...

Erstens: Deine HD4850 kann schon Crysis mit Max. Einstellungen anzeigen, blos dann mit vllt. nur noch 15FPS wenn du auf den Boden schaust
Zweitens: Deine Karte, ich gehe von der HD4850 aus, wird garnicht unterstützt für AMD3D, laut der Kompatibilitätsliste auf der AMD Seite.
Drittens: Benutzt du meine Wörter "Bullshit"
Viertens: Argumentierst du mit irgendwelchen zusammengewürfelten Sätzen, wo man nur mit den Kopfschütteln kann, warum?
Ganz einfach weil du die Sätze seit gefühlten 100+ erbringst, sowie deine Tollen Quellen.

Achso Fünftens, dass konnte ich mir leider nicht verkneifen, mach mal den Rollo hoch oder geh mal aus dem Keller raus und genieß mal die Sonne.
Wieso? Tja, wer ein Beamer hat, sei es 3D, DLP, LCD, CRT Beamer, der muss den Raum abgedunkelt haben, oder im Keller spielen.

PS: Les dir mal die Forenregeln durch, am besten den Teil zur Meinungsfreiheit. 
PPS: Deine Kameraden sollten dies natürlich auch tun.
PPPS: Ich hab die schon durchgelesen, deswegen brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen und gleich zu posten, dass ich dies auch tun sollte.
PPPPS(wird das so geschrieben?): 
Ein gut gemeinter Rat ;/
http://gentoo-blog.de/wp-content/upl...-the-troll.jpg


----------



## Sibig (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> "Und weil das jetzt bei Wikipedia steht, ist das für dich Grundgesetzt?"
> 
> Ja, weil dort für Behauptungen Quellen und Beweise erbracht werden müssen, gehört hier auch mal eingeführt!
> 
> ...



Und wo sind die Benchmarks, die zeigen, dass Hexacores in Spielen wie GTA 4 um 50% schneller sind als Quadcores ?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. März 2011)

*Da es nun die komplette (!) Nacht über heftige Diskussionen gab, stellenweise wieder mit persönlichen Angriffen, gibt es für die Beteiligten weitere Konsequenzen. Die betreffenden Personen haben per PN einwöchige Platzverweise für den Thread bekommen. Es ist dringend anzuraten diese auch einzuhalten. Bei Fragen bitte mit mir über PN in Kontakt treten. Ich denke die Sachlage ist klar. Wollen wir hoffen, dass das ausreicht. 

Der Platzverweis gilt ab sofort.
*


----------



## feivel (19. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Du wolltest uns doch Jump&Runs für den PC nennen.
> Superwip konnte es ja nicht.


 

ich kann aber:

Trine (grafisch sehr schönes 2D Jump'n'Run für mehrere Spieler (ich empfehl mal das XBox Gamepad)

Jazz Jackrabbit 1 & 2 betagt ...aber immer noch gut.. grad der zweite Teil.
Desweiteren gibt es einige Sonic, jetzt fragt mich nicht genau welche
Dann gibts noch jede Menge älterer Duke Nukem, Commander Keen,
Diverse Opensource Mario Klone.
Nicht zu vergessen, das gute alte Lost Vikings

NIchtsdestotrotz, waren die Konsolen schon immer etwas gesegneter was Jump'n'Runs angeht, und grad Nintendo ist da was Spielspass angeht immer sehr weit vorne.
Ich hab keine Nintendokonsole mehr bis auf den portablen DS Lite, auf dem ich ab und zu Super Mario spiele, aber ich hab die alten Konsolen immer in guter Erinnerung.
Flight Simulator als Beispiel zu nennen,..ich weiss nicht, den meisten Leuten ist da schon etwas langweilig, ähnlich beim Trainsimulator usw.
Wers mag, gerne, aber jemand der Jump'n'Runs und FunRacer mag einen Simulator ans Herz zu legen find ich etwas seltsam.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Fur viele Demos muss man das kostenpflichtige PSN+ bzw. Xbox live Gold nutzen und damit de-facto für die Demos bezahlen


Die es frueher oder spaeter auch kostenfrei gibt.
Ich vermisse wie frueher die ganzen Demos fuer PC Spiele. Heutzutage muss man die Katze im Sack kaufen. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Weil Monat für Monat potentiell gute Spiele dadurch versaut werden, dass man bei der (Crossplattform-) Entwicklung auf die Konsolen Rücksicht nehmen muss, Jahr für Jahr potentiell gute Spiele exklusiv für die Konsolen erscheinen und millionen von Spielern durch Werbung, Unkenntnis und Vorurteile (TV-Argument) auf diese unterlegene Plattform gedrängt werden



Da gehen Meinungen wohl sehr auseinander. Ich habe in einem frueheren Posting meine Meinung dazu geaeussert, welche ich in Anbetracht der Entwicklung 
der PC Spiele fuer reeller halte. 
Nochmal Kurzversion: Solange nicht flaechendeckend Systeme mit halbwegs aktueller Hardware rumstehen, muessen Spieleentwickler fuer jede moegliche Konfiguration programmieren und genau das bremst. Ob man es wahrhaben will oder nicht. Sie koennen es sich nicht leisten fuer eine exklusive Auswahl an Freaks (damit meine ich uns alle hier, die jede Menge Geld in Hardware investiert) Spiele zu entwickeln die die Hardware ausreizt. 
Oder bist du bereit fuer einen richtigen Crysisnachfolger 300-600€ zu bezahlen? (die Zahl habe ich mal grob geschaetzt und erfunden).

Crytec hat es zwar nach langer Zeit wieder mal versucht, und dafuer finde ich Crytec toll, weil damit treibt man die Entwicklung an, aber sind wirtschaftlich nicht wirklich erfolgreich gewesen.
Und wenn du dir die Spielehistory anschaust, wie viele Titel gab es, die veraltete Systeme durch enorme Hardwareanforderungen ausgegrenzt haben?

Die Kompatiblitaet und die fehlenden Standards die ich angesprochen habe:
Eins vorweg: klar gibt es aktuell drei große Konsolenhersteller die nicht untereinander kompatibel sind, ist ein anderes Thema.

Aber beim PC sollte es doch halbwegs keine Probleme geben, was leider nicht ganz der Fall ist. 
Es faengt mit vernuenftigem Konfigurieren vom System an, geht ueber verschiedene CPU's. Mainboards, Speicher, Grafikkarten, Soundkarten etc etc.(wenn ich daran denke wie eine Soundblaster Fatal1ty rumgezickt hatte, bis sie unter Win7 vernuenftig funtkioniert hat).
Also: Hardware passt irgendwie nie ganz so 100%ig zusammen, wie soll dann ein Spielehersteller fuer all die moeglichen Konfigurationen vernuenftig programmieren. Es klappt einfach nicht, und da werden Kompromisse gemacht. Hinzu kommt oft ein Zeitdruck und dann wird geschlampt.

Selbst von Crysis wird ja in manchen Kreisen behauptet es sei nicht wirklich optimal programmiert, aber das kann ich nicht belegen und lass es nur als Behauptung stehen.

Ergo wird die Hardware nicht wirklich ausgereizt, aber das ist nicht die Schuld von Konsolen.
Bei Konsolen hast du nun mal nur eine Hardware die sich nicht wirklich veraendert, ausser das sie durch neue Fertigungsverfahren kleiner und sparsamer wird.
Aber du kannst gezielt ohne Kompromisse diese Hardware ausreizen.

Ich persoenlich finde das sehr schade, weil ich ein großer Fan vom technischen Fortschritt bin, aber die Schuld auf eine mit nicht passende Gruppe zu schieben, ohne mal die ganzen Hintergruende zu bedenken ist etwas unklug.

Das Spielehersteller auf Konsolen ausweichen hat aber eventuell mehrere Hintergruende. Verkaufszahlen?
Durch was werden Verkaufszahlen gemindert? Wenn Leute auf andere Art und Weise an das gewuenschte Produkt kommen, ausser dafuer zu bezahlen.
Und dafuer sollten wir uns alle mal an die Nase fassen. Ich glaube nicht das es hier auch nur einen User in diesem Forum gibt, der in seinem Leben nicht auch schon mal irgendeine illegale Kopie hatte.
Ist genauso wenn Maenner behaupten sie haetten noch nie im leben onaniert 

Da das kopieren nun mal auf dem PC einfacher ist (oder war) als auf der Konsole, kannst du dir selbst ausmalen warum ein Spielehersteller lieber fuer so eine Plattform programmiert, und dann mit relativ geringem Aufwand fuer den PC portiert.

Aber hier sind auch nicht die Konsolen schuld, sondern wir User!



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja und? Wenn man eine Demo will, die es nur mit PSN+ gibt muss man zahlen, ob man den restlichen Müll braucht oder nicht


 Du hast hier wenigstens die Moeglichkeit eine Demo anzutesten.
Fuer wieviele aktuelle PC Games gibt es freie Demos? Ich weis es wirklich nicht, da ich da momentan nicht auf dem laufenden bin.
Die letzte "Demo" die ich gespielt hatte, war Rift, war allerdings eine Beta.

Es gibt genuegend Demos die frei sind, man braucht PSN+ nicht zwingend.
Der unendliche Verlgleich zwischen PSN+ und Steam ist auch etwas sehr unpassend.
Es hat jede Plattform halt andere Zugaenge, aber daran festmachen was jetzt besser oder schlechter ist?

Ich kann es hier nur nochmal erwaehnen: Sowohl PC als auch Konsolen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Fuer Spiele und Technikbegeisterte Leute gibt es kein " PC ist besser, Konsole ist besser". Diese Plattformen 
haben einzigartige Features und ergaenzen sich. 
Nur sollte man sich im klaren sein was man persoenlich will. Wenn ich gerne MMORPG's daddel, werd ich mir kaum
eine Konsole kaufen, wenn ich aber lieber Tekken spiele, ist ein PC als Spieleplattform die falsche Wahl.
Mag ich beides, muss ich mehr Geld ausgeben.

Aber zu behaupten das eine Plattform die andere ausbremst ist einfach falsch.

Die einzigen Bremser sind wir alle.
Wir die nicht bereit sind fuer Highendhardware Geld auszugeben und da Kompromisse eingehen, aber im Gegenzug trotzdem fordern jedes neue Spiel spielen zu koennen, egal wie.
Wir die nicht bereit sind oder waren fuer Software Geld auszugeben, weil man es doch eh umsonst haben kann, seis aus dem I-Net, aus der Videothek und dann kopiert oder ueber Freunde/Bekannte.

mfG
V.


----------



## SSchaffrath (19. März 2011)

Also ich hab für Computer gestimmt da der Computer eig. die beste Spieleplattform ist, man kann viele sachen an den spielen Modden und genauso mit Controller oder Lenkrad etc. spielen.


----------



## Shooter (19. März 2011)

Naja jetzt herrscht wenigstens Ordnung hier 

Und Fazit des Threads?! wohl immer noch nicht


----------



## vidman (19. März 2011)

Zu einem Fazit wird man wohl nie kommen da es auf beiden Seiten Dickköpfe gibt die nichts eingestehen wollen. Mal abgesehen davon ist es sowieso sinnlos so eine Diskussion in einem Forum vom  Zaun zu brechen in dem es zu 95% um Computer geht 

Einzige mögliche Fazit: Es ist kein Fazit daraus zu ziehen was besser ist.

MfG


----------



## Wenzman (19. März 2011)

Fazit : Nintendo Wii und Pc kaufen


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

Wenzman, kommt drauf an was man bevorzugt.


PC ist doch eh schon fast Standard im Haushalt.

Ein richtiger Zocker hat halt einen Gaming PC, einen Lan PC, ein Gamingnotebook, eine PS3, eine Xbox und eine WII!

Und wahrscheinlich alle Vorgaenger davon 

mfG
V.


----------



## Gast20141127 (19. März 2011)

[x] PC (aber bitte ohne MAC)

und dann noch Kinect für Win7 auf dem HTPC, das wärs!


----------



## Primer (19. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Fadi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Überraschender" -weise hast du ja recht behalten XD

Also ich persönlich würde ja jetzt gern weiter argumentieren, aber 30 Seiten auszuwerten ist trotz momentaner Erkältung einfach zu viel des guten, auch wenn schon wieder soviel Schwachsinn über den PC erzählt wird das mich das gar richtig wurmt -.-b
Na hoffentlich gehts dann nächste Woche etwas sachlicher zu...


----------



## Pokerclock (19. März 2011)

Kümmert euch um das Thema PC und Konsolen, nicht um andere User. *Beiträge entfernt*


----------



## byte1981 (19. März 2011)

Es kommt m.M.n. ganz aufs Spiel an, je nachdem was man bevorzugt.
Ich besitze beides (*PC* und *PS3*) und bin damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## TheMiz (20. März 2011)

Es gibt Leute die basteln gerne am PC rum und beschäftigen sich mit einem perfekten Luftstrom oder Verkabelung etc. ganze Monate lang.
Andere können damit überhaupt nichts anfangen und wollen einfach nur spielen. Aber ist man deswegen dumm oder ein DAU?
Ist man dumm oder ein DAU weil man sein Auto in die Werkstatt bringt? Rein theoretisch könnte jeder von uns selbst die Reifen wechseln
oder einen Motor reparieren - im Internet findet man eh alles. Nur macht es fast niemand. Weil wir diesen Komfort nutzen und einfach nur 
fahren wollen. Das gleiche Gefühl habe ich bei Konsolen. Keine Sorgen wegen Systemanforderungen, Patches suchen, Treiber installieren, Probleme fixen usw.
Ich kaufe ein Spiel was mir vom Prinzip gefällt, lege es ein, es wird falls nötig automatisch aktualisiert und ich kann spielen.

Warum sollte ich auf Meisterwerke wie Red Dead Redemption oder L.A. Noire verzichten?
Nur weil der PC eine NOCH gestochenere Grafik liefert und die Kanten besser glättet? Wird dadurch das Spiel so unglaublich viel besser?
Für MICH nicht! Ich sitze ca. 2-3m von meinem HDTV weg und habe einfach Spaß am Spielen. Mir tun die Leute echt leid, die nicht auf
Konsole spielen nur weil die Hardware nicht die aktuellste ist. Die verpassen so viele gute Games, unfassbar. Und das nur weil sie der
Meinung sind nur auf einem gerät spielen zu können welches Pixel besser darstellen als das andere. Als ob wir alle zu 8- bzw. 16-Bit-Zeiten
keinen Spaß gehabt hätten...


----------



## orca113 (20. März 2011)

> Es gibt Leute die basteln gerne am PC rum und beschäftigen sich mit einem perfekten Luftstrom oder Verkabelung etc. ganze Monate lang.
> Andere können damit überhaupt nichts anfangen und wollen einfach nur spielen. Aber ist man deswegen dumm oder ein DAU?
> Das gleiche Gefühl habe ich bei Konsolen. Keine Sorgen wegen Systemanforderungen, Patches suchen, Treiber installieren, Probleme fixen usw.
> Ich kaufe ein Spiel was mir vom Prinzip gefällt, lege es ein, es wird falls nötig automatisch aktualisiert und ich kann spielen.





> Warum sollte ich auf Meisterwerke wie Red Dead Redemption oder L.A. Noire verzichten?
> Nur weil der PC eine NOCH gestochenere Grafik liefert und die Kanten besser glättet? Wird dadurch das Spiel so unglaublich viel besser?
> Für MICH nicht! Ich sitze ca. 2-3m von meinem HDTV weg und habe einfach Spaß am Spielen.



Komplett zustimm

So sehe ich das auch.Bei mir kommt halt noch das Interesse an PCs und Überhaupt Hardware dabei daher habe ich auch einen PC auf dem ich natürlich auch zocke.


----------



## Re4dt (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die basteln gerne am PC rum und beschäftigen sich mit einem perfekten Luftstrom oder Verkabelung etc. ganze Monate lang.
> Andere können damit überhaupt nichts anfangen und wollen einfach nur spielen. Aber ist man deswegen dumm oder ein DAU?
> Ist man dumm oder ein DAU weil man sein Auto in die Werkstatt bringt? Rein theoretisch könnte jeder von uns selbst die Reifen wechseln
> oder einen Motor reparieren - im Internet findet man eh alles. Nur macht es fast niemand. Weil wir diesen Komfort nutzen und einfach nur
> ...


 Besser kann man es nicht sagen 
Das mit den Treibern,Patches kann SEHR nervig werden beim PC


----------



## Primer (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die basteln gerne am PC rum und beschäftigen sich mit einem perfekten Luftstrom oder Verkabelung etc. ganze Monate lang.
> Andere können damit überhaupt nichts anfangen und wollen einfach nur spielen. Aber ist man deswegen dumm oder ein DAU?
> Ist man dumm oder ein DAU weil man sein Auto in die Werkstatt bringt? Rein theoretisch könnte jeder von uns selbst die Reifen wechseln
> oder einen Motor reparieren - im Internet findet man eh alles. Nur macht es fast niemand. Weil wir diesen Komfort nutzen und einfach nur
> ...



Schon aber keiner fährt wegen Wischwasser nachfüllen in die Werkstatt, oder? Und nix anderes machst du beim Updaten du rufst den Updater auf, klickst zweimal auf OK, wartest den Download ab und fertig...geht alles von allein, das System weißt dich auch immer schön drauf hin das es was neues gibt. Genauso funktioniert das bei vielen Spielen heutzutage, meist prüft das Spiel vor dem Start sogar auf Updates. Außerdem wechselt dir jeder Fachhändler die Komponenten im System, du musst das nicht selber bringen, genauso wie das System neu aufsetzen...nur kostet das dann halt Geld, der Reifenwechseln aber auch.
Was man da immer für abstruse Argumente anführt, man brauch kein IT Diplom um Dinge zu Updaten oder zu Downloaden. Schwierig wird höchstens einen geeigneten Drucker oder Scanner(wenns alte Geräte sind) -Treiber für Win7 zu finden, hat aber nix mit Spielen zu tun.
Auch am PC haben wir längst den Komfort einer Konsole erreicht, auch wenn das Bedienkonzept nicht ganz so einfach wie auf den Konsolen funktioniert, dafür ist es aber auch flexibler. Und mal ehrlich jeder kann Windows bedienen, oder? Denn mehr braucht man zum Spielen nicht. Der einzige Punkt der sich hier anhängt ist das Grafikmenü, welches sich für so manchen vielleicht kryptisch ließt, das man hier eine gewisse Ahnung haben muss ist klar, aber alles ist einfach erklärt und nach 5 Spielen hat man das dann auch drauf.



> Warum sollte ich auf Meisterwerke wie Red Dead Redemption oder L.A. Noire verzichten?
> Nur weil der PC eine NOCH gestochenere Grafik liefert und die Kanten besser glättet? Wird dadurch das Spiel so unglaublich viel besser?
> Für MICH nicht! Ich sitze ca. 2-3m von meinem HDTV weg und habe einfach Spaß am Spielen. Mir tun die Leute echt leid, die nicht auf
> Konsole spielen nur weil die Hardware nicht die aktuellste ist. Die verpassen so viele gute Games, unfassbar. Und das nur weil sie der
> ...


 
Warum sollte ich auf Meisterwerke wie Anno oder Total War war verzichten? Sehts doch endlich mal ein das dies alles Subjektiv ist, auch ich habe aus diesem Grund eine PS3, mehr als dies Exklusives spiele ich darauf aber nicht, warum auch, der PC kanns doch mindestens genauso gut. Ob DU nun die grafischen Vorteile besser oder schlechter findest ist doch unerheblich, Fakt ist doch aber das es möglich ist und das ist ja wohl unbestreitbar ein Vorteil des PCs, genauso wie das einfachere Bedienkonzept ein Vorteil der Konsole ist.
Auch braucht man das nicht übermäßig klein reden, selbst wenn der Entwickler keinen Aufwand in die Portierung steckt, sieht die PC Version immer besser/schärfer aus und vor allem läuft sie dann butterweich, während Konsolen halt meist an der 30Fps Marke kratzen. Das Gameplay ist doch sowieso gleich.

Und dann noch zu dem HDTV:
Ich wiederhole mich da gern nochmal. Mir ist es nicht möglich Präzise PS3 zu spielen wenn ich weiter als 1,5m von meinem 32Zoller weg sitze...das Problem ist nur das mir die mangelnden grafischen Eigenschaften da aber auffallen. Bei Heavy Rain oder GoW ist das natürlich nicht nötig, da hier weniger Präzise gearbeitet werden muss. Trotzdem fallen auch in größerer Entfernung fehlendes Vsyn, schwache Texturen und vor allem die 30Fps auf, die bekommt man durch die Entfernung nicht kaschiert.

Ja die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Grafik, warum sollte ich da aber drauf verzichten, wenn mir eine saubere/scharfe Optik wichtig ist, immerhin ist das Gameplay doch ohnehin gleich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

> Schon aber keiner fährt wegen Wischwasser nachfüllen in die Werkstatt, oder? Und nix anderes machst du beim Updaten du rufst den Updater auf, klickst zweimal auf OK, wartest den Download ab und fertig...geht alles von allein, das System weißt dich auch immer schön drauf hin das es was neues gibt. Genauso funktioniert das bei vielen Spielen heutzutage, meist prüft das Spiel vor dem Start sogar auf Updates. Außerdem wechselt dir jeder Fachhändler die Komponenten im System, du musst das nicht selber bringen, genauso wie das System neu aufsetzen...nur kostet das dann halt Geld, der Reifenwechseln aber auch.
> Was man da immer für abstruse Argumente anführt, man brauch kein IT Diplom um Dinge zu Updaten oder zu Downloaden. Schwierig wird höchstens einen geeigneten Drucker oder Scanner(wenns alte Geräte sind) -Treiber für Win7 zu finden, hat aber nix mit Spielen zu tun.
> Auch am PC haben wir längst den Komfort einer Konsole erreicht, auch wenn das Bedienkonzept nicht ganz so einfach wie auf den Konsolen funktioniert, dafür ist es aber auch flexibler. Und mal ehrlich jeder kann Windows bedienen, oder? Denn mehr braucht man zum Spielen nicht. Der einzige Punkt der sich hier anhängt ist das Grafikmenü, welches sich für so manchen vielleicht kryptisch ließt, das man hier eine gewisse Ahnung haben muss ist klar, aber alles ist einfach erklärt und nach 5 Spielen hat man das dann auch drauf.



Deswegen sind TheMiz Argumente auch nur für DAUs. Und Komfort - wie gesagt - ich finde es nicht komfortabel, wenn ich niedrige FPS hinnehmen muss (teilweise auch noch FPS-Sperren bei 30) und Bloom, DoF, FoV, Körnung und sämtliche Einstellungen nicht meinen persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen kann. Dieses widerliche Bloom hab ich bei Bad Company 2 z.B. gleich ausgeschaltet und mit 30 FPS muss ich mich auch nicht rumquälen. Das "umständlichere" Bedienkonzept hat für mich mehr Vor- als Nachteile.


----------



## Wenzman (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich sitze ca. 2-3m von meinem HDTV weg und habe einfach Spaß am Spielen.


 
Ich sitze 2-3 Meter von meinem 60 Zoll Gerät entfernt und stört mich die ekelhafte Grafik schon deutlich, trotzdem macht es noch spaß wenn man sich nicht zu stark darauf konzentriert.


----------



## TheMiz (20. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Schon aber keiner fährt wegen Wischwasser nachfüllen in die Werkstatt, oder? [...]


Das klingt in der Theorie alles super - die Praxis ist aber weit davon entfernt.

Wie gesagt, ich war selber fast 3 Jahre im PC-Gaming-Geschäft dabei, und es war (viel) mehr Frust als Lust.
Es gibt manche Spiele die Auto-Updates unterstützen, aber bei weitem nicht jedes.
Und dann muss man sich wieder über Google informieren welche Patches es gibt und was sie bewirken.
Für STALKER z.B. gibt es unzählige Patches, und damals als das Spiel rauskam funktionierte das Spiel bei einigen nur mit älteren Patches,
bei anderen nur mit den neuesten. Wenn man sich alleine hier auf PCGH die Problem-Threads ansieht welche Probleme die Spiele regelmäßig
verursachen kann man getrost sagen dass der PC aufgrund der vielen Konfigurationen und der oft schlampigen Optimierung der Entwickler
in puncto Plug&Play und Komfort sehr weit hinter den Konsolen zurück liegt. Und das ist auch ein Hauptgrund warum die Konsolen wesentlich
beliebter sind als der PC. Da könnt ihr noch so oft mir eurem DAU-Gehabe kommen, es hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun sondern mit Komfort.




primerp12 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich auf Meisterwerke wie Anno oder Total War war verzichten? Sehts doch endlich mal ein das dies alles Subjektiv ist, auch ich habe aus diesem Grund eine PS3, mehr als dies Exklusives spiele ich darauf aber nicht, warum auch, der PC kanns doch mindestens genauso gut. Ob DU nun die grafischen Vorteile besser oder schlechter findest ist doch unerheblich, Fakt ist doch aber das es möglich ist und das ist ja wohl unbestreitbar ein Vorteil des PCs, genauso wie das einfachere Bedienkonzept ein Vorteil der Konsole ist.
> Auch braucht man das nicht übermäßig klein reden, selbst wenn der Entwickler keinen Aufwand in die Portierung steckt, sieht die PC Version immer besser/schärfer aus und vor allem läuft sie dann butterweich, während Konsolen halt meist an der 30Fps Marke kratzen. Das Gameplay ist doch sowieso gleich.


Wenn man Anno oder Total War mag ist der PC ja auch perfekt geeignet.
Es verkaufen sich aber nicht jeweils 50 Mio. PS3+360 weil alle Leute nur auf solche Spiele stehen.
Konsolen decken die meisten Genres perfekt ab. Sportspiele (bei PClern nicht sehr beliebt) gehören weltweit zu den meistverkauften Serien überhaupt.
Madden, FIFA, PES, MLB, NBA usw. verkaufen sich jährlich im hohen Millionen-Bereich. Rennspiele, Sportspiele, Jump&Runs, Third Person Games, Action-Games
lassen sich mit Pad hervorragend steuern und selbst Shooter verkaufen sich auf Konsolen sehr viel besser als am PC. Das zeigt deutlich dass die Mehrheit der
Leute lieber auf Konsolen spielt, obwohl die Technik dort nicht HIGH-END ist und die Spiele beim Release oft teurer.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Ob DU nun die grafischen Vorteile besser oder schlechter findest ist doch unerheblich, Fakt ist doch aber das es möglich ist und das ist ja wohl unbestreitbar ein Vorteil des PCs, genauso wie das einfachere Bedienkonzept ein Vorteil der Konsole ist.
> Auch braucht man das nicht übermäßig klein reden, selbst wenn der Entwickler keinen Aufwand in die Portierung steckt, sieht die PC Version immer besser/schärfer aus und vor allem läuft sie dann butterweich, während Konsolen halt meist an der 30Fps Marke kratzen. Das Gameplay ist doch sowieso gleich.


Natürlich ist es ein Vorteil des PCs dass man die Spiele verschönern kann.
Allerdings ist dieser Vorteil für mich heisse Luft. Denn PC-Hardware wird niemals so ausgereizt wie die Konsolen.
Der "Wirkungsgrad" liegt irgendwo bei 50 bis max. 70%. Einen WIRKLICHEN Unterschied würde man sehen wenn der PC eigene Engines bekommen
würde die auf die neueste Hardware zugeschnitten werden. Und da behaupten die PCler ja immer dass die Konsolen schuld sind, was absoluter Blödsinn ist.
Es zahlt sich einfach nicht aus eine teure HIGH End Engine zu entwickeln, weil dann ca. 5 Mio. Exemplare verkauft werden müssten um mal in den Gewinn-Bereich
zu kommen. Und am PC verkaufen sich die meisten Spiele nichtmal in 5 Jahren weltweit 3 Millionen mal (Starcraft II ist eine Ausnahme).



primerp12 schrieb:


> Und dann noch zu dem HDTV:
> Ich wiederhole mich da gern nochmal. Mir ist es nicht möglich Präzise PS3 zu spielen wenn ich weiter als 1,5m von meinem 32Zoller weg sitze...das Problem ist nur das mir die mangelnden grafischen Eigenschaften da aber auffallen. Bei Heavy Rain oder GoW ist das natürlich nicht nötig, da hier weniger Präzise gearbeitet werden muss. Trotzdem fallen auch in größerer Entfernung fehlendes Vsyn, schwache Texturen und vor allem die 30Fps auf, die bekommt man durch die Entfernung nicht kaschiert.
> 
> Ja die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Grafik, warum sollte ich da aber drauf verzichten, wenn mir eine saubere/scharfe Optik wichtig ist, immerhin ist das Gameplay doch ohnehin gleich.


Ich weiss nicht wie geübt du mit dem Pad bist, aber es gibt auf youtube genug Videos die zeigen dass man mit einem Pad binnen Sekunden-Bruchteilen Headshots verteilen kann und selbst Trophies in Bullestorm z.B. holen kann für die man eine Reihe schneller Reaktionen mit dem Pad ausführen muss.
Als erstes mit der Peitsche den Gegner hoch befördern, dann Headshot, dann wieder runter, dann Tritt, dann auf Mine zielen und den Gegner in die Luft fliegen lassen.
Ein PC-Spiel könnte man wohl auch nicht "präzise" spielen wenn man weiter als 1,5m weg sitzt.



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich sitze 2-3 Meter von meinem 60 Zoll Gerät entfernt und stört mich die ekelhafte Grafik schon deutlich,


Uncharted 2 wird auf Gametrailers, wo Konsolen und PC - Spiele getestet werden, als das "best looking game on earth" bezeichnet.
Und das ist nicht die einzige Seite wo Uncharted 2 als eines der grafisch besten Spiele systemübergreifend bezeichnet wird.
Man sollte sich vielleicht mal mit den Konsolen-Einstellungen bzw. HDTV-Einstellungen vertraut machen bevor man drauf los spielt.


----------



## vidman (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Uncharted 2 wird auf Gametrailers, wo Konsolen und PC - Spiele getestet werden, als das "best looking game on earth" bezeichnet.
> Und das ist nicht die einzige Seite wo Uncharted 2 als eines der grafisch besten Spiele systemübergreifend bezeichnet wird.
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal mit den Konsolen-Einstellungen bzw. HDTV-Einstellungen vertraut machen bevor man drauf los spielt.


 
EIN(!) Spiel welches wirklich gut aussieht kann man nicht als Pro-Argument für Konsolengrafik nehmen...m.M.n

MfG


----------



## TheMiz (20. März 2011)

Heavy Rain? Killzone 3? God of War 3? L.A. Noire? Red Dead Redemption?

Es gibt genug Konsolenspiele die hervorragend aussehen, Red Dead Redemption ist überhaupt 
das schönste Open World Game laut vielen Reviews. Und das als Konsolen-only Titel.

Wie gesagt, solange der PC immer nur zweite Geige spielt und sich die bessere Grafik nur durch
AA/AF jeglicher Art bzw. Downsampling zeigt wird er sich FÜR MICH niemals rentieren. Und wenn
man sich die PC-Spiele-Verkaufszahlen ansieht denken Mio. Menschen so wie ich. Trotz besserer
Grafik und teils günstigerer Spiele kauft der Großteil trotzdem die Konsolenversion.


----------



## vidman (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Trotz besserer
> Grafik und teils günstigerer Spiele kauft der Großteil trotzdem die Konsolenversion.


 
Richtig weils idiotensicher und einfach ist. 

MfG


----------



## Xrais (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Heavy Rain? Killzone 3? God of War 3? L.A. Noire? Red Dead Redemption?
> 
> Es gibt genug Konsolenspiele die hervorragend aussehen, Red Dead Redemption ist überhaupt
> das schönste Open World Game laut vielen Reviews. Und das als Konsolen-only Titel.
> ...


 und was machst du dann auf einer pc seite , die sich auf hardware spezialisiert hat  ?

edit:
die spiele die du aufzählst sehen zwar gut aus aber bei " best on earth" kann ich nur lachen  , ich hab selber ne ps3 samt panasonic plasma und uncharted 2 und ich weis jetzt nicht was einen da als pcler vom hocker hauen sollte  mal 2-3 gute texturen die aber weit von diversen pc spielen sind , dazu schlauch,schlauch,schlauchigere gänge mit einem bewegungsradius von 2 meter nach links und rechts 
kommt halt auf die eigenen bedürfnisse an , es fahren auch viele golf & co und trotzdem ist ein ferrari in allen belangen geiler ...


----------



## Primer (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Das klingt in der Theorie alles super - die Praxis ist aber weit davon entfernt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich war selber fast 3 Jahre im PC-Gaming-Geschäft dabei, und es war (viel) mehr Frust als Lust.
> Es gibt manche Spiele die Auto-Updates unterstützen, aber bei weitem nicht jedes.
> ...



 Einige werden denken, der wiederholt sich ja schon wieder...nunja ich Zitiere mich mal selbst:
"Siehst du es gibt "mehrere", das betrifft also bei weitem nicht "alle"[Spiele]. Schlecht läuft auch so mancher PS3 Port, hast du mal Bayonatta ohne Patch angespielt? Massive Framdrops, Verrisse und ewige Ladezeiten...wurde alles erst weg-gepatcht. Solche Pauschalbesipiele fallen mir auch zu genüge auf jeder Plattform ein, aber es ist nicht die Regel."

Sowas wie Stalker, Gothik und GTA IV ist immer mal wieder dabei, doch sprechen die paar Spiele, welche wirklich schwere technische Probleme haben zur absoluten Ausnahme...ich meine Stalker ist wann erschienen? Tut doch nicht immer alle so als ob jedes zweite PC Spiel nur mit einem Arbeitsaufwand von 5h lauffähig ist...das ist nonsens. Auch heißt das erscheinen eines Patches nicht gleich das die Retailversion total verbuggt ist, dies stellt wie gesagt eine absolute Ausnahme dar. 



> Wenn man Anno oder Total War mag ist der PC ja auch perfekt geeignet.
> Es verkaufen sich aber nicht jeweils 50 Mio. PS3+360 weil alle Leute nur auf solche Spiele stehen.
> Konsolen decken die meisten Genres perfekt ab. Sportspiele (bei PClern nicht sehr beliebt) gehören weltweit zu den meistverkauften Serien überhaupt.
> Madden, FIFA, PES, MLB, NBA usw. verkaufen sich jährlich im hohen Millionen-Bereich. Rennspiele, Sportspiele, Jump&Runs, Third Person Games, Action-Games
> ...



50Mio???? Zeig mir nur EIN Spiel welches sich über 50 Millionen mal verkauft hat...wobei ich glaube Wii Sports könnte es mittlerweile geschafft haben. Aber hey ich bestreite keinesfalls das sich Konsolenspiele besser verkaufen, aber es lässt sich auch fast kein Entwickler davon abbringen eine PC Version auf den Markt zu bringen. Warum aber die Sache mit den Verkaufszahlen? Ich glaube jeder(!) hier wird bestätigen die Verkaufszahl kein Indikator für Qualität ist, für keine Produktgruppe dieser Welt.
Im Grunde sagts dus ja selber, die Spiele sind auf den Konsolen nicht High-End und sicher sind bei den Exklusives auch einige Perlen dabei(vor allem aus Sicht des Gameplays), nur wie willst du die verschiedene Auswahl an spielen mit den Plattformen vergleichen. Fakt ist doch dass jede PC Version besser aussieht(+einige weitere nicht grafische Vorteile bietet) als der Konsolenpendant, das Gameplay ist ohnehin überall gleich. 

Und meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist auch der PC bei fast keinem Genre unterversorgt, allenfalls der Sportspiel sowie Hack and Slay Sektor(Bayonetta, GoW) wie du schon angesprochen hast ist hier schlecht vertreten. Nur gilt das folglich auch für PS3 und Co, wenn es um MMO, Adventures und RTS geht. Auch sollte man sich vor Augen halten das man Halo oder Killzone nicht auf einer Plattform spielen kann, auch unter den Konsolen gibts nicht alles.



> Natürlich ist es ein Vorteil des PCs dass man die Spiele verschönern kann.
> Allerdings ist dieser Vorteil für mich heisse Luft. Denn PC-Hardware wird niemals so ausgereizt wie die Konsolen.
> Der "Wirkungsgrad" liegt irgendwo bei 50 bis max. 70%. Einen WIRKLICHEN Unterschied würde man sehen wenn der PC eigene Engines bekommen
> würde die auf die neueste Hardware zugeschnitten werden. Und da behaupten die PCler ja immer dass die Konsolen schuld sind, was absoluter Blödsinn ist.
> ...



Ich Zitiere mich:
"Bei Videospielen wird der PC auch nie den Optimierungsgrad einer Konsole erreichen, er Kompensiert das durch Rohleistung. Dieser Vorteil bringt den Konsolen vielleicht 30% bis maximal 50% Mehrleistung ein. Nun hat aber die 88XX Serie bereits grob übern Daumen gepeilt 70-100% Mehrleistung gegenüber einer Konsole.

Beim PC geht die Leistung mittlerweile in die Auflösung, AA/AF, Vsync und meist auf 60Fps, was ja auch zweifelsohne Mehrleistung benötigt. Das Ergebnis ist ein sauberes, scharfes, flüssiges und versatzfreies Bild. Auch sind Schattenauflösung und besonders das LoD auf dem PC meist besser. Nicht wenige Titel bieten auch noch mehr Schmankerl an. Es ist also keinesfalls so das die Grafik dem Konsolenpendanten entspricht. "



> Ich weiss nicht wie geübt du mit dem Pad bist, aber es gibt auf youtube genug Videos die zeigen dass man mit einem Pad binnen Sekunden-Bruchteilen Headshots verteilen kann und selbst Trophies in Bullestorm z.B. holen kann für die man eine Reihe schneller Reaktionen mit dem Pad ausführen muss.
> Als erstes mit der Peitsche den Gegner hoch befördern, dann Headshot, dann wieder runter, dann Tritt, dann auf Mine zielen und den Gegner in die Luft fliegen lassen.
> Ein PC-Spiel könnte man wohl auch nicht "präzise" spielen wenn man weiter als 1,5m weg sitzt.


 
Es geht doch aber um die Entfernung, wenn alles zu klein ist seh ich nicht, das hat mit dem Pad nix zu tun.



> Uncharted 2 wird auf Gametrailers, wo Konsolen und PC - Spiele getestet werden, als das "best looking game on earth" bezeichnet.
> Und das ist nicht die einzige Seite wo Uncharted 2 als eines der grafisch besten Spiele systemübergreifend bezeichnet wird.
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal mit den Konsolen-Einstellungen bzw. HDTV-Einstellungen vertraut machen bevor man drauf los spielt.



Und Trotzdem sind mindestens Crysis 1+2 sowie Metro Optisch besser.

ich hätte die letzten zwei Punkte gern noch ausgebaut, aber ich muss weg...sry


----------



## Verminaard (20. März 2011)

vidman schrieb:


> Richtig weils idiotensicher und einfach ist.
> 
> MfG


 

Was daran schlecht?
Schau dir doch den Erfolg von Apple an, der resultiert bestimmt nicht daraus das die immer die best moegliche Hardware verbauen.

Ich persoenlich mag PC's, seit ueber 20 Jahren, und trotzdem war ich immer wieder frustriert, wie beschissen die Bedienung und Handhabung manchmal ist, weil es keine vernuenftigen Standards gibt.
Kommt mir nicht mit das es sie gibt, es muesste nur ordentlich funktionieren. 
Wieso muss ich umstaendlich neue Grafikkartentreiber installieren, damit Anwendung/Spiel XY beim Erscheinen ohne Probleme funktioniert?
Wieso funktioniert Spiel XY mit einer nVidia Karte aber nicht mit einer AMD/ATI Karte?
Wieso koennen sich die Hersteller nicht auf eine Physikengine einigen (gibts bei den Konsolentitel auch).
Wieso funktioniert Speicher A mit Mainboard D nicht ohne Probleme aber mit Mainboard C?
Das sind alles Dinge die imho total ueberfluessig sind, obwohl ich es total spannend finde an Hardware rumzuschrauben, aber solche Details, die man mit einheitlichen Standards ausbuegeln koennte, nerven einfach.

Erst letztens habe ich den einen Rechner bei uns mit einer nagelneuen SSD aufgeruestet, System neu installiert, jeden moeglichen Tipp und Hinweis den ich mit Netz finden konnte beachtet und umgesetzt. Fazit: irgendwas habe ich wahrscheinlich falsch gemacht, Rechner faehrt nicht immer 100%ig hoch, ich muss den via Reset abwuergen, Spiele bleiben haengen -> Reset, ich starte zwei oder drei Anwendungen -> ab und and freeze -> Reset.
Nochmal: ich habe bei der Installation oder spaetestens bei der Optimierung was falsch gemacht. Aber fuer mich persoenlich bedeutet das nun mindestens 1 Tag mit Installation und Recherche in den Sand gesetzt zu haben.
Die SSD Technik ist noch nicht sooo alt, aber sie gibt es schon laenger als 2 Wochen.
Wieso gibt es da nicht automatisierte Ablaeufe oder Updates zumindest fuer Betriebssysteme die diese Ablaeufe automatisieren, damit die optimale Einstellung beim Einbau einer SSD vorgenommen wird? Nein ich muss manuell diverse Dienst ausschalten, Temp-Ordner und was weis ich was verschieben.

Nochmal, ich betrachte am PC rumschrauben und hantieren als mein Hobby, aber irgendwie sehe ich da keinen wirklichen Komfort der weiter oben doch propagiert wurde.

Und das war nur ein Beispiel mit einem kleinen Bauteil. Ein Soundkartenupgrade in der Vergangenheit war mindestens genausoschlimm, wenn nicht schlimmer. Ich war drauf und dran dieses Teil fuer damals 170€ zurueckzuschicken.
War halt ein Treiberproblem. (Hinweis, ich mach das nicht erst seit gestern)

Hat wer von euch schon mal versucht von AMD/ATI auf nVidia umzusteigen? Oder umgekehrt?
Hat meist die Folge das man das komplette OS neu installieren muss. Frage: wo ist hier der Komfort? Ihr habt behauptet das der beim PC gegeben ist.

Selbst das moegliche und dadurch tolle Aufruesten eines PC's ist nicht mal eben gemacht. Tausch mal ein Mainboard, CPU und Ram, schliess die vorhandene "alte" Systemplatte an und schau wie gut das System dann noch funktioniert. Das Ergebniss ist meist eine Neuinstallation. Braucht Zeit, oft sehr viel Zeit.

Und fuer solch, im Grunde genommen triviale, Vorgaenge gibt es halt keine vernuenftigen Standards. Wer daran Schuld hat, ist ein eigenes Thema, mit wahrscheinlich aehnlichem Ausmass wie dieses hier.

Ich finde es halt traurig das es im Jahr 2011 noch immer so zugeht. Es wird staendig was neu entwickelt, aber Grundprobleme bleiben bestehen.

Btw. das waren jetzt nur Beispiele die die Grundfunktionen eines PC's behandeln.
Kommt man zu den Spielen gibt es unzaehlige Beispiele die man hier anfuehren koennte.
Ich kann mich bei Spielen an Patches erinnern, die eigentlich Verbesserungen hervorrufen sollten, aber die dann Spiele teilweise unspielbar gemacht haben.
Je nach System.
Und wenn man nicht allzu blind ist, muss man auch dem zustimmen.

Konsolen sind halt pflegeleichter, aber in einer Zeit, wo ich (ich kann nur fuer mich bzw. meinen Haushalt hier sprechen) im Gegensazt zu frueher, weniger Zeit zur verfuegung habe, veraendert sich auch meine Denkweise diversen Dingen gegenueber.

Frueher wo ich Hardwareprobleme spannend und als eine Herausforderung sah, sind diese fuer mich heute nur noch nervig und ich habe daufer immer weniger Verstaendniss. Angeblich entwickelt sich ja alles weiter....

Abschliessend nochmals: Ich bin ein Fan von Technik. Ich moechte meinen PC nicht mehr missen, aber ich versuche das Alles moeglichst objektiv zu sehen.

mfG
V.


----------



## Wenzman (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Uncharted 2 wird auf Gametrailers, wo Konsolen und PC - Spiele getestet werden, als das "best looking game on earth" bezeichnet.
> Und das ist nicht die einzige Seite wo Uncharted 2 als eines der grafisch besten Spiele systemübergreifend bezeichnet wird.
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal mit den Konsolen-Einstellungen bzw. HDTV-Einstellungen vertraut machen bevor man drauf los spielt.


 
Ja, weil derzeit so gut wie jedes Spiel von der Konsole auf den PC portiert wird, schau dir mal Spiele wie Metro 2033 oder sogar Crysis 1, ein Spiel von 2007 an,  das schlägt auch heute noch alle Spiele die jemals für die Konsole entwickelt wurden. 

Genauso aber auch neuere Spiele wie Shogun 2 die wie die 2 oben gennanten ausschließlich für den Pc entwickelt wurden sehen deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

TheMiz 



> Das klingt in der Theorie alles super - die Praxis ist aber weit davon entfernt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich war selber fast 3 Jahre im PC-Gaming-Geschäft dabei, und es war (viel) mehr Frust als Lust.
> Es gibt manche Spiele die Auto-Updates unterstützen, aber bei weitem nicht jedes.
> ...



Du verstehst scheinbar nicht die Schattenseite des Bedienkomforts der Konsolen. Bin da jetzt 2 mal drauf eingegangen, aber was solls. 



> Wenn man Anno oder Total War mag ist der PC ja auch perfekt geeignet.
> Es verkaufen sich aber nicht jeweils 50 Mio. PS3+360 weil alle Leute nur auf solche Spiele stehen.
> Konsolen decken die meisten Genres perfekt ab. Sportspiele (bei PClern nicht sehr beliebt) gehören weltweit zu den meistverkauften Serien überhaupt.
> Madden, FIFA, PES, MLB, NBA usw. verkaufen sich jährlich im hohen Millionen-Bereich. Rennspiele, Sportspiele, Jump&Runs, Third Person Games, Action-Games
> ...



Würde eine Gaming-PC 200 Euro kosten und ne Konsole 600 würden alle lieber aufm PC spielen. Billig und ok kommt halt bei der Masse besser an als teuer und ausgezeichnet.


primerp12 



> 50Mio???? Zeig mir nur EIN Spiel welches sich über 50 Millionen mal verkauft hat...



Er meint, dass sich Xbox360 und PS3 jeweils 50 Mio mal verkauft haben. Das ist auch korrekt.


----------



## Oggtr (20. März 2011)

Der Pc ist und bleibt das Alphatier


----------



## Verminaard (20. März 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Genauso aber auch neuere Spiele wie Shogun 2 die wie die 2 oben gennanten ausschließlich für den Pc entwickelt wurden sehen deutlich besser aus.


 
Sie koennten aber noch um einiges besser aussehen, wenn endlich mal ein Cut gemacht werden wuerde, und man nicht auf die ganzen alten Systeme (potentielle Kaeufer) Ruecksicht nehmen muesste, sondern fuer eher aktuelle Hardware entwicklen koennte. Macht aber keiner, weil um wirtschatflich zu sein, muesste dann ein Spiel mehrere Hundert Euro kosten, und das bezahlt keiner. 
Der wirtschaftliche Erfolg von Crysis 1 und der Werdegang des Nachfolgers untermauert meine These.

Nicht das du das behauptet haettest, aber ist halt nur ein schoenes Beispiel um wieder mal aufzuzeigen, das nicht Konsolen den Fortschritt fuer PC Spiele bremsen.

mfG
V.


----------



## Oggtr (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist sinnlos.
> 
> Der PC IST nach wie vor die bessere Spielekonsole.
> 
> ...


 
 Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu


----------



## TheMiz (20. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> TheMiz
> Du verstehst scheinbar nicht die Schattenseite des Bedienkomforts der Konsolen. Bin da jetzt 2 mal drauf eingegangen, aber was solls.


Doch ich verstehe sie.
Ich habe es selber knapp 3 Jahre lang mitgemacht. Ich dachte anfangs auch "am PC kann ich mir das Spiel so zurecht tweaken wie ich will" und hab z.B. bei Crysis
stundenlang .cfg's probiert um das Bild zu perfektionieren. Und dann als das Spiel zu Ende war dachte ich "wofür das Ganze?". Entweder man nimmt die Grafik auf
den Konsolen so wie sie ist oder man spielt am PC. Red Dead Redemption bietet tolle Grafik in einem genialen Open World Game. Ganz ohne High End Maschine 
um 1000€. Und das Spiel gibt es nicht am PC. Warum wohl? Weil Rockstar anhand von GTA4 gesehen hat dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt so ein Spiel für den PC
zu bringen wenn es sich auf Konsolen 6-8 Millionen mal verkauft und am PC nicht mal einen Bruchteil davon. Nicht nur der DRM war damals so schlimm sondern
auch wieder mal die schlechte Anpassung - man hat den größten Nachteil des PCs, dass er ein offenes System ist, ganz deutlich spüren müssen. Nochmal: Es ist
unbestreitbar dass sowohl PC und Konsolen ihre Vorteile und Nachteile haben. Aber man sieht doch dass die Konsolen beim absoluten Großteil aller Menschen
einfach als die besseren Spielemaschinen angesehen werden. Gerade mal in Deutschland spielt der PC noch eine Rolle und in Ländern wo die Raubkopie-Rate
größer als 80% ist (Russland, China). Unter solchen Umständen sind AAA-Games und vernünftige Spiele-Projekte doch absolut sinnlos.


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. März 2011)

Ging es hier nicht um die Fragestellung, wie es der Einzelne persönlich mag. Warum sind dann so viele Missionare hier. Ich kann mit Konsolen persönlich garnicht. Heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß ich andere verurteile, weil sie das nicht so sehen. 
Jeder soll mit Dingen spielen, die ihn glücklich machen. Allerdings ist der missionarische Eifer hier echt gruselige Dimensionen erreicht. Ich sage nur über 300 Post in nicht mal 3 Wochen (halbe Bücher voller widersprüchlicher Aussagen), und nur bei Laber-Themen. ES LEBE DER MONOLOG!
MfG


----------



## TheMiz (20. März 2011)

Dieser Thread lebt eigentlich nur von 2 User.
MehmetB und Superwip beleidigen Konsolen-Spieler (dumm, anspruchslos, schuld an allem) und verbreiten ständig Unwahrheiten.
Das heizt dann natürlich jene Leute auf die auch gerne auf Konsolen spielen, wobei viele dabei sind die auf beidem gerne spielen. 

Wenn es nach mir ginge könnte man gerne sagen *jeder soll auf dem System spielen wo es subjektiv (!) gesehen die besseren Spiele gibt*
denn alle Systeme haben Vorteile und Nachteile. Thread kann geschlossen werden.

Aber manche denken wohl sie können mit ihrem ständigen Gelaber gewisse Leute "umstimmen".
Dabei ist es völlig egal ob man lieber auf PC oder Konsole spielt - ein eingefleischter Konsolero wird niemals über Nacht zum PCler und umgekehrt.
Weil es auf persönliche Vorlieben ankommt und mit was man aufgewachsen ist etc.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

TheMiz 

Ich hab RDR angespielt (Uncharted 2 übrigens auch) und es geht grade so durch. Ne tolle Optik ist was anderes. Nebenbei erwähnt: Uncharted 2 sieht sehr gut aus, aber auch da gibts auf dem PC besseres. Warum RDR nicht für den PC kommt? Bei RDR verbringt man 30 Spielstunden nur aufm Pferd und reiten lässt sich für die nativen Eingabegeräte des PC's  (Maus und Tastatur) leider nicht gut genug umsetzen. Bei Two Worlds 2 hats mir schon gereicht - ein Reitfeeling wie ne Fahrt im Fort Fiesta. Wenn man nur ab und zu mal kurz reiten muss oder es einfach nur ein optionales Gimmick ist, ist es noch ok, aber bei RDR ist reiten ein elementarer Bestandteil des Spiels und ne Steuerung mit M&T somit unzumutbar. Das ist meine Vermutung, weshalb RDR nicht für den PC kommt. Ich finde meine Vermutung plausibler als die Verkaufszahlentheorie, da es nach dieser Verkaufszahlentheorie ja kaum mehr ein Multiplattformtitel auf den PC schaffen würde. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 

Und nochmal zu den AAA-Titeln. Die Exklusivität von AAA-Titeln haben Konsoleros meist Microsoft und Sony zu verdanken, denn die geben dafür richtig viel Kohle aus bzw verzichten auf richtig viel Kohle. Entweder machen sie einen Exklusivdeal mit dem Entwickler oder sie sind Publisher. Das ist alles nur um die eigene Plattform voranzutreiben. Das hat primär was mit Werbung zutun und nicht mit Verkaufszahlen. 

Und jetzt zum Hauptthema: Wozu sich alles zurechttweaken? Um das bessere Spielerlebnis zu haben! Du hast ja seit Jahren keinen Gaming-PC mehr gehabt und hast da keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Du kennst nur den Konsolenkram und kannst nicht beurteilen obs sich lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## TheMiz (20. März 2011)

Bitte ich habe noch immer meinen alten Gaming PC auf dem ich Crysis 1, was bis heute als grafisches Non-Plus-Ultra gilt, in 1680x1050 vernünftig spielen kann.
Und wenn man 3 Jahre im PC-Geschäft dabei war kann man das SEHR GUT beurteilen, LOL, das verjährt sich ja nicht oder so.
Und genauso wie aus dir viel mehr ein PC-Zocker spricht "Ne tolle Optik ist was anderes" spricht aus mir der Konsolero wenn ich sage "mehr brauche ich nicht"
Und schon gar nicht, wenn ich eine Grafikkarte kaufen muss die so teuer wie eine ganze PS3 ist *wenn man zukunftssicher kaufen will*.


----------



## Per4mance (20. März 2011)

es geht doch eig nur um ein spiel, obs gut oder schlecht ist. grafik is nen bonus aber nicht der hauptgrund damit ein spiel gut sein muss. grad zb schattenauflösung is mir egal weil ich mir net jeden schatten genau anschau sondern das spiel spiel. schatten is das erste was ich runterstell. grad bei MP is die grafik völlig egal da stellt jeder der was erreichen will eh runter. und ob die konsole 30fps hat oder mehr oder weniger fällt mir auch net auf weil ich ja das game zock und nicht die fps anzeige im auge habe, die schattenauflösung usw. 

Fallout zb hatte ne ganz nette grafik aber spielerisch war mir nach dem ich den ersten vault gefunden hab das spiel schon zu langweilig weil auf dauer das laufen durch die triste umgebung zu eintönig war.

crysis und far cry zb hatten ne gute grafik aber wurden auch sehr schnell langweilig weil man nur ewig in der gegend rumgelatscht ist um irgendwelche nester auszuheben.

da hab ich lieber nen game wo nicht so viele freiheiten hat mich aber nonstop unterhält. 

früher war nen spiel gut und es hatte dazu ne gute grafik. jetzt haben viele spiele ne gute grafik sind aber müll beim zocken, andere spiele haben ne scheiss grafik machen aber spass.

und die großen grafiksprünge wie früher gibts auch nimmer. hab letzes frühjahr meinen rechner aufgerüstet weil mein e6750 und meine 8800gt nicht mehr up to date waren(ich rüste jede 2 jahre auf) nur die spiele wo ich dachte die nutzen meinen neue hardware voll aus sind nie gekommen bis auf 2-3 ausnahmen wo mich nicht wirklich interessierten. da dachte ich mir auch das aufrüsten hat sich ja "gelohnt". ich bereue es nicht war aber etwas entäuscht weil bis auf nen paar techdemos gabs net viel wo ich meine hardware testen/ausreizen konnte.

es is auch so das spiele auf der Konsole mehr gewürdigt werden weil da einfach mehr verkauft werden obwohl auch genug kopiert wird und das sogar leichter ist weil man kein crack brauch, das spiel nicht nach hause telefonieren will usw.. aufm pc wird sehr viel kopiert und davon haben die entwickler nichts. liegt auch daran das lang nicht mehr so viele demos aufm pc rauskommen wie früher. wieso sollte ich mir nen spiel kaufen wo ich garnet weiss obs mir gefällt. da mach ich mehr kaputt auf dauer wie wenn nen konsolenspiel 10er mehr kostet aber ich es vorher durch ne demo testen konnte.

und wegen der kopiererei gibts dann so tolle kopierschutzmechaniken wo man das spiel nur 3x installieren kann oder es wegen des kopierschutzes garnicht zu installieren ist weil dem irgendwas auf dem pc nicht gefällt.


pc am tv anstecken zum zocken is auch net so toll. man brauch trotzdem maus und tastatur fürs menü usw. viele spiele gibts auch net wo sich das lohnt weil sie eben für den pc ausgelegt sind. bis ich jetzt jedesmal den rechner so umstelle das ich aufm tv zocken kann mit besserer grafik hab ich auf der konsole das spiel schon seit 10min gestartet da juckt mich die schlechtere grafik nicht weil es eig egal is solange das spiel gut ist und mich unterhält. pc is mehr nen hobby ne konsole was zum (casual) zocken.

der eine legt mehr wert auf grafik und der andere auf spielgefühl und spass/unterhaltung. der eine zockt am pc der andere an der konsole oder pc.  


ich hab seit 15  jahren nen aktuellen pc und schon länger ne konsole aufgrund von bestimmen spielen wo es entweder aufm pc nicht gibt oder sich auf der konsole besser spielen lassen. hatte jetzt seit nem paar jahren keine konsole mehr und mir vor 2 wochen trotzdem ne xbox360 gekauft weil ich einfach wieder eine (konsole) wollte.

 ich hab auch für den pc abgestimmt weil er einfach das bessre gesammtpaket abgibt aber teurer is und man sich auch besser auskennen muss damit es wirklich besser als ne konsole aussieht. 

grad jetzt wo alles voller viren spam, werbung und fallen im internet ist schreckt das viele ab sich nen pc anzuschaffen. nen kumpel sieht auch die bessre grafik bei mir am rechner wenn er aber sieht was nen rechner für ne arbeit sein kann und preis hat lässt er lieber seinen office pc und zockt an der konsole weil es ihm das nicht wert ist.


und da der thread eig schon seit gefühlten 500seiten zu nichts führt ausser gebashe wunders mich das er nicht schon lang geschlossen wurde und ja ich les seit anfang an mit 


und btw ich hasse steam


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal eher sagen, das Simulator wurde weggelassen, damit man keinen Zusammenhang mehr mit dem FSX herstellen kann.
> Und daher ist es ein neuer Versuch und keine Fortsetzung.


 
Ja, ganz sicher, deshalb sagt Microsoft selbst ja auch, dass es ein Nachfolger ist



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist er das, hab ich doch gesagt, der Titel ist doch geblieben, wie der Untertitel ist, spielt doch keine Rolle.


 
Wer sagt denn, dass das „Simulator“ nicht all die Jahre ein Untertitel war?

Nochmal:

Call of Duty: World at War- ein Nachfolger von Call of Duty 4

Wold of Warcraft- _kein_ Nachfolger von Warcraft (3)



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, ich muss etwas installieren, damit ich was sehen kann?
> Ich hab angenommen, dass da sowas wie "Screens" oder "Videos" zu finden sind (wie man mir gesagt hatte), dem war aber nicht so und jetzt muss ich was installieren, was ich nicht haben will, nur damit ich einen Screen von einem Spiele sehen kann, das mich nicht interessiert?
> Schon sehr komische Methoden.


 
Ja stell dir vor! 

Auf Youtube siehst du auch nichts, weil du kein Flash installiert hast?



			
				omega™ schrieb:
			
		

> Achso Fünftens, dass konnte ich mir leider nicht verkneifen, mach mal den Rollo hoch oder geh mal aus dem Keller raus und genieß mal die Sonne.
> Wieso? Tja, wer ein Beamer hat, sei es 3D, DLP, LCD, CRT Beamer, der muss den Raum abgedunkelt haben, oder im Keller spielen.


 
RL Flames sind die Argumente derer, die keine Argumente haben!



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Da gehen Meinungen wohl sehr auseinander. Ich habe in einem frueheren Posting meine Meinung dazu geaeussert, welche ich in Anbetracht der Entwicklung
> der PC Spiele fuer reeller halte.
> Nochmal Kurzversion: Solange nicht flaechendeckend Systeme mit halbwegs aktueller Hardware rumstehen, muessen Spieleentwickler fuer jede moegliche Konfiguration programmieren und genau das bremst. Ob man es wahrhaben will oder nicht. Sie koennen es sich nicht leisten fuer eine exklusive Auswahl an Freaks (damit meine ich uns alle hier, die jede Menge Geld in Hardware investiert) Spiele zu entwickeln die die Hardware ausreizt.


 
Das stimmt nicht!

Ein Spiel, das moderne High-End Hardware ausreizt muss nicht automatisch auch hohe Mindestanforderungen haben!

Heute werden die allermeisten Crossplattformspiele, mit nur vereinzelten Ausnahmen wie etwa Metro 2033 oder Battlefield 3 auf der Konsole entwickelt, anschließend einfach neu kompiliert, irgendein Praktikant passt dann nach der Mittagspause das Menü noch halbherzig an- fertig ist die PC Version! Die meiste Arbeit bei der „Entwicklung“ der PC Version fließt meist vermutlich in den Kopierschutz…

Besonders deutlich wird das, wenn man ein klassisches Crossplattformspiel, etwa Call of Duty: Black Ops mit einem PC Optimierten Spiel wie etwa Crysis vergleicht

Crysis hat wesentlich geringere minimale Systemvorraussetzungen als Call of Duty: Black Ops- es läuft zur Not @min noch auf einem Mittelklassesystem von ~2005 flüssig oder auf einem Notebook mit Sandy Bridge Dualcore samt IGP- @max kann es aber selbst moderne High-End Systeme noch einigermaßen fordern, speziell die GraKa

Call of Duty: Black Ops dagegen hat in jeder Hinsicht wesentlich höhere Systemvoraussetzungen, insbesondere beim CPU (zumindest 3 Kerne oder 2 mit SMT nötig) und auch bei der GraKa, nVidia Seitig wird mit der 8600GT sogar eine DirectX 10 Karte vorrausgesetzt- in einem DirectX 9 Spiel

Dabei hat Crysis eine wesentlich komplexere KI, eine sehr viel Komplexere Physik, ein aufwendigeres, offeneres Leveldesign und eine, auch @min wesentlich bessere Grafik



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bist du bereit fuer einen richtigen Crysisnachfolger 300-600€ zu bezahlen? (die Zahl habe ich mal grob geschaetzt und erfunden)


 
Ja.

Auch wenn ich damit wohl leider ziemlich alleine dastehe…



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du dir die Spielehistory anschaust, wie viele Titel gab es, die veraltete Systeme durch enorme Hardwareanforderungen ausgegrenzt haben?


 
Einige, viele davon waren sehr erfolgreich, viele davon waren auch Crossplattformspiele…



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Es faengt mit vernuenftigem Konfigurieren vom System an, geht ueber verschiedene CPU's. Mainboards, Speicher, Grafikkarten, Soundkarten etc etc.(wenn ich daran denke wie eine Soundblaster Fatal1ty rumgezickt hatte, bis sie unter Win7 vernuenftig funtkioniert hat).


 
Über Probleme mit einer Soundkarte solltest du dich nicht beschweren, am Ende ist sie doch nichts weiter als ein nettes Gimmick, sie ist weder für den Sinnvollen Betrieb nötig noch gibt es Konsolenseitig überhaupt irgendetwas Vergleichbares…

Daher ist das ein Problem mit etwas, dass auf der Konsole garnicht möglich wäre- genauso gut könntest du sagen, Konsolen wären besser, weil du Probleme mit Excel hast und es das auf den Konsolen nicht gibt oder ein Stein wäre besser weil es mit einem Stein überhaupt keine Probleme gibt



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Hardware passt irgendwie nie ganz so 100%ig zusammen, wie soll dann ein Spielehersteller fuer all die moeglichen Konfigurationen vernuenftig programmieren. Es klappt einfach nicht, und da werden Kompromisse gemacht. Hinzu kommt oft ein Zeitdruck und dann wird geschlampt.


 
Man muss nicht die exakte Hardwarekonfiguration kennen um effizient und hardwarenah zu programmieren. Natürlich kann man auf einer Konsole, bei der die exakte Hardwarekonfiguration bekannt ist etwas besser auf die vorhandene Hardware optimieren aber diese Möglichkeiten werden einerseits kaum genutzt und andererseits kann man auch auf einem PC sehr viel mehr optimieren als das heute üblich ist

CPUs funktionieren abgesehen von einigen Befehlssatzerweiterungen, deren Nutzung man aber optional gestalten kann (was auch gemacht wird) und die Anzahl der Kerne/Threads alle gleich, genauso der RAM, der etwas größer oder kleiner, ein wenig schneller oder langsamer sein kann aber am Ende softwaretechnisch immer noch gleich funktioniert

Auch bei den GPUs gibt es nicht allzu viele verschiedene Typen: bei nVidia den G80 und seine Ableger sowie den GF100 und seine Ableger, bei AMD den R600 und seine Ableger

Wenig genug –so wenige, wie es verschiedene Konsolen gibt-, dass man hier durchaus mit realistischem Aufwand extrem hardwarenah programmieren könnte; gemacht wurde das aber wohl noch nie

Aber auch ohne die Programmierung auf einzelne GPU Typen perfekt abzustimmen kann man auch bei der Grafik sehr viel effizienter programmieren als das heute üblich ist: alleine etwa durch die Nutzung von DirectX 10/11- auf DirectX10/11 Hardware -und die gibt es mittlerweile schon so lange wie die aktuellen Konsolen, auch im low-end Bereich- ist DirectX 10/11 bei gleicher Optik in der Regel auch wesentlich effizienter als mit DirectX 9

Das unter Zeitdruck geschlampt wird stimmt natürlich, trotzdem wäre sehr viel mehr möglich, würden die Entwickler nicht Zeit und Energie mit der Konsolenversion verschwenden…


Beachten muss man auch, wie einzelne Systemkomponenten von bestimmten Faktoren ausgereizt werden

CPU:
Die CPU Last wird nicht zuletzt zu einem großen Teil von gameplayrelevanten Dingen wie Physik, KI, Netzwerk und ähnlichem verursacht; die CPU Last lässt sich daher ab einem bestimmten Punkt auch nur sehr schwer durch Einstellungen weiter reduzieren

Daher könnte man hier tatsächlich einwenden, dass man, wenn man auf schwache Systeme Rücksicht nehmen will hier ab einem bestimmten Punkt tatsächlich Einschnitte beim Spieldesign vornehmen muss

ABER: Crysis hat, trotz relativ geringer CPU Auslastung die wohl komplexeste gameplayrelevante Physik überhaupt, dazu auch noch eine sehr komplexe KI, stellenweise relativ viele Gegner und gigantische Levels- wenn das geht, mit einem „Pentium 4 3,2GHz (Vista) oder Athlon 3200+ (Vista)“, was geht dann mit einem gut dreimal so  schnellen Core2 Duo E6600 oder Phenom X3 8750, den Call of Duty: Black Ops als Mindestanforderung vorraussetzt (wobei ich bezweifle, dass man zumindestens mit ersterem Freude an dem Spiel haben wird…)

RAM:
Ahnlich wie die CPU Auslastung ist die RAM Auslastung eine „Grundlast“, die vor allem durch das Leveldesign, die Sichtweite und die Gegnerzahl verursacht wird; die Sichtweite kann man zwar reduzieren aber das wird vor allem bei Egoshootern relativ schnell Gameplayrelevant

Trotzdem: heute hat jedes Office System oder Notebook 4GiB oder zumindest 2GiB RAM… 4GiB- das sind *16 mal* so viel wie die armseligen 256MiB der PS3…

Die lächerliche RAM Menge der Konsolen ist heute für schwerwiegende Einschnitte beim Leveldesign verantwortlich, würden die Entwickler PC optimiert entwickeln und zumindest 2GiB RAM als selbstverständlich ansehen –und das tun sie wie abermals die Mindestanforderungen von CoD:Bo belegen- wäre hier sehr viel mehr möglich, Open-World Spiele oder zumindest Spiele mit offenerem Leveldesign wären verbreiteter 

GraKa:
Wie schon gesagt wäre es heute kein Problem mehr eine DirectX 10/11 fähige GraKa als Mindestanforderung vorauszusetzen, oft genug wird das auch schon getan- ohne DirectX 10/11 dann aber zu nutzen…

Man muss auch bedenken, dass sich die Grafikqualität sehr leicht und praktisch ohne zusätzlichen Entwicklungsaufwand praktisch beliebig reduzieren lässt um @min auch schwache Hardware nicht zu überlasten ohne das es wirklich Gameplayrelevant wird

Auflösung, Schattenqualität, Wasserqualität, Bodenobjektdetails (3D Gras z.B.), AF, AA, Tesselation,… lässt sich alles, praktisch ohne weiteren Entwicklungsaufwand sehr stark reduzieren oder sogar komplett ausschalten, wenn das auf einem schwachen System nötig sein sollte

Crysis läuft auf diese Weise selbst auf sehr schwacher Grafikhardware, wie etwa einer GeForce 6800GT, einer Radeon X800 Pro oder einer Intel HD3000 noch flüssig- kann aber gleichzeitig noch ein GTX 580 SLI ausreizen; Call of Duty: Black Ops setzt dagegen mindestens eine GeForce 8600GT oder eine Radeon X1950 Pro voraus- gleichzeitig reicht eine GraKa in der Größenordnung einer HD 5770 oder GTS 450 aus um es flüssig @max @ Full HD zu spielen… das Grafikmenü offenbart eine enorme Einstellungsvielfalt: gerademal Auflösung, AA, AF, Schatten und Texturenqualität kann man einstellen, bei letzterer ist auch das Maximum für PC Verhältnisse ziemlich schwach- Wasserqualität? Wozu? Die Konsolen können sowieso keine großartige Wasserqualität darstellen, warum extra für den PC entwickeln? Höher aufgelöste Texturen einbauen –die ja aus der Entwicklung vorhanden sein müssten-? Dafür hat wohl der Kaffee nichtmehr gereicht… Tesselation? Ach… das Spiel hat ja nur DirectX 9



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst von Crysis wird ja in manchen Kreisen behauptet es sei nicht wirklich optimal programmiert, aber das kann ich nicht belegen und lass es nur als Behauptung stehen.


Selbstverständlich ist auch Crysis, wie wohl auch praktisch jedes andere größere (PC) Spiel seit den 1980ern nicht _optimal_ programmiert aber es ist sehr viel _optimaler_ programmiert als der übliche Crossplattformmüll



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spielehersteller auf Konsolen ausweichen hat aber eventuell mehrere Hintergruende. Verkaufszahlen?
> Durch was werden Verkaufszahlen gemindert? Wenn Leute auf andere Art und Weise an das gewuenschte Produkt kommen, ausser dafuer zu bezahlen.
> Und dafuer sollten wir uns alle mal an die Nase fassen. Ich glaube nicht das es hier auch nur einen User in diesem Forum gibt, der in seinem Leben nicht auch schon mal irgendeine illegale Kopie hatte.
> Ist genauso wenn Maenner behaupten sie haetten noch nie im leben onaniert
> ...


 
Natürlich werden die Konsolen von den Publishern gerne als Bollwerk gegen die Raubkopierer genutzt- das ist ja auch ihre einzige wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung

Und natürlich schaden die Raubkopierer insbesondere dem PC enorm

Aber man muss das von zwei Seiten betrachten: gäbe es keine Konsolen- oder würden Konsolenspiele nicht gekauft- wären die Konsolen auch keine Alternative für die Publisher

Konsolenspieler schaden dem PC als Spieleplattform damit genauso wie Raubkopierer



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute die basteln gerne am PC rum und beschäftigen sich mit einem perfekten Luftstrom oder Verkabelung etc. ganze Monate lang.
> Andere können damit überhaupt nichts anfangen und wollen einfach nur spielen. Aber ist man deswegen dumm oder ein DAU?
> Ist man dumm oder ein DAU weil man sein Auto in die Werkstatt bringt? Rein theoretisch könnte jeder von uns selbst die Reifen wechseln
> oder einen Motor reparieren - im Internet findet man eh alles. Nur macht es fast niemand. Weil wir diesen Komfort nutzen und einfach nur
> ...


 
Muss man seinen PC selbst bauen oder am Luftstrom herumtüfteln um problemlos an einem PC Spielen zu können?

Nein!

Ein wenig grundlegende Ahnung von der Software –die man heutzutage sowieso braucht, ob man am PC Spielt oder nicht- reicht aus, bei der Hardware kann man sich ja auch helfen oder beraten lassen, ob von Freunden, in einem Forum oder sonstwo- das ist beim Auto auch nicht anders

Patchen ist heutzutage auch wirklich nichtmehr schwer, das „schwerste“ sind dabei noch die Grafiktreiber wobei dazu jeder in der Lage sein sollte, der den Webbrowser öffnen kann; Spiele updaten sich heutzutage Großteils genauso automatisch wie auf der Konsole

Auch stimmt es nicht, dass man auf der Konsole keine Probleme bekommt- ob auf dem PC oder der Konsole, die meisten Probleme sind selbstverschuldet und, spätestens wenn man irgendwo um Rat fragt, schnell behoben oder sind auf Hardwaredefekte zurückzuführen.

Letzterer Fall kann auf der Konsole genauso auftreten- mit einem feinen Unterschied: wenn der Grafikchip auf der Konsole kaputt ist ist die Konsole kaputt und man kann das selbe Gerät nochmal kaufen; ist auf dem PC der Grafikchip kaputt kauft man eine neue, gegebenenfalls bessere GraKa und freut sich vielleicht auch noch darüber, dass man eine Gelegenheit zum Aufrüsten hat




			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich auf Meisterwerke wie Red Dead Redemption oder L.A. Noire verzichten?
> Nur weil der PC eine NOCH gestochenere Grafik liefert und die Kanten besser glättet? Wird dadurch das Spiel so unglaublich viel besser?


 
Wiedermal sind Crossplattformspiele der Einzige Grund um auf die Konsole zu setzen? Hier kann ich nichts erwiedern- leider
Abgesehen davon, dass es natürlich den Konsolenspielern zu verdanken ist, dass es die Spiele nicht auch auf dem PC gibt- würde sie niemand auf den Konsolen kaufen hätten die Publisher ja gar keine andere Wahl…

Und: das L.A. Noire ein „Meisterwerk“ sein soll ist noch lange nicht gesagt…






			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil der PC eine NOCH gestochenere Grafik liefert und die Kanten besser glättet? Wird dadurch das Spiel so unglaublich viel besser?


 
Nein, aber es wird besser…

Und das sind ja nicht die einzigen Vorteile des PC: gegebenenfalls bessere/flexiblere Steuerung, Mods, Unabhängigkeit vom Hersteller/Publisher,…


			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitze ca. 2-3m von meinem HDTV weg und habe einfach Spaß am Spielen.


 
Und? Wäre das mit einem PC nicht genauso möglich?



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Als ob wir alle zu 8- bzw. 16-Bit-Zeiten
> keinen Spaß gehabt hätten...


 
Wünscht sich noch jemand diese Zeiten NICHT zurück?

Natürlich hatten wir auch damals Spaß aber Langzeitmotivation und Komplexität waren doch stark eingeschränkt



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich war selber fast 3 Jahre im PC-Gaming-Geschäft dabei, und es war (viel) mehr Frust als Lust.
> Es gibt manche Spiele die Auto-Updates unterstützen, aber bei weitem nicht jedes.
> Und dann muss man sich wieder über Google informieren welche Patches es gibt und was sie bewirken.
> Für STALKER z.B. gibt es unzählige Patches, und damals als das Spiel rauskam funktionierte das Spiel bei einigen nur mit älteren Patches,
> ...


 
Ist es echt so schwer sich 5min über den Patchstand zu informieren um anschließend stundenlang sorglos spielen zu können?

Die Spiele, bei denen ein Patch wirklich erforderlich ist um sie zu spielen sind ja auch sehr selten



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Das zeigt deutlich dass die Mehrheit der
> Leute lieber auf Konsolen spielt, obwohl die Technik dort nicht HIGH-END ist und die Spiele beim Release oft teurer.


 
Was die dumme Masse macht sagt noch nichts über die objekitve Wahrheit aus

Wenn du den durchschnittlichen Konsolenspieler fragst, warum er Crossplattformspiel XY auf der Konsole und nicht auf dem PC Zockt antwortet er vermutlich:“weil es einfach gemütlicher ist auf der Couch zu zocken, Konsolen sind billiger,…“- als wäre das auf dem PC nicht genauso möglich

[QUOT=TheMiz] Ich weiss nicht wie geübt du mit dem Pad bist, aber es gibt auf youtube genug Videos die zeigen dass man mit einem Pad binnen Sekunden-Bruchteilen Headshots verteilen kann [/QUOTE]

Ja, beeindruckend, was per Auto-Aim= Aimbot so alles möglich ist…



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Uncharted 2 wird auf Gametrailers, wo Konsolen und PC - Spiele getestet werden, als das "best looking game on earth" bezeichnet.
> Und das ist nicht die einzige Seite wo Uncharted 2 als eines der grafisch besten Spiele systemübergreifend bezeichnet wird.
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal mit den Konsolen-Einstellungen bzw. HDTV-Einstellungen vertraut machen bevor man drauf los spielt.


 
Das hat aber wenig mit der Techik zu tun; wie so viele Spiele blendet Uncharted 2 mit hübschen gescripteten Effekten anstelle von echter Physik, einer gut gewählten Farbgebung und optisch gut gewähltem Leveldesign (wenn ein hübsches Bild an der Wand hängt gibt das gleich Pluspunkte); hinzu kommt, dass auf Gametrailers vermutlich auflösungsunabhängig vergleichen wird

Der beeindruckendste Beweis dafür, wie solche Seiten failen können ist wohl die Ernennung von Call of Duty 4 zum Spiel mit der besten Grafik der E3 2007- vor Crysis -> Call Of Duty 4 - E3-Bilder: Schöner als Crysis? - News bei GameStar.de

Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass das lächerlich ist; höchstens wenn man beide Spiele @min vergleicht kommt CoD4 auf den ersten Blick an Crysis heran 



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Heavy Rain? Killzone 3? God of War 3? L.A. Noire? Red Dead Redemption?
> 
> Es gibt genug Konsolenspiele die hervorragend aussehen


 
Schön exklusive Spiele nennen, für die es keine Vergleichsgrundlage gibt!



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Red Dead Redemption ist überhaupt
> das schönste Open World Game laut vielen Reviews. Und das als Konsolen-only Titel.


 
Red Dead Redenption lässt sich in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr gut mit GTA IV vergleichen- dieses sieht auf dem PC bekanntlich sehr, sehr, sehr viel besser aus als auf der Konsole- wer weiß, wie sehr RDR hier profitieren würde?



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss ich umstaendlich neue Grafikkartentreiber installieren, damit Anwendung/Spiel XY beim Erscheinen ohne Probleme funktioniert?
> Wieso funktioniert Spiel XY mit einer nVidia Karte aber nicht mit einer AMD/ATI Karte?
> Wieso koennen sich die Hersteller nicht auf eine Physikengine einigen (gibts bei den Konsolentitel auch).
> Wieso funktioniert Speicher A mit Mainboard D nicht ohne Probleme aber mit Mainboard C?
> Das sind alles Dinge die imho total ueberfluessig sind, obwohl ich es total spannend finde an Hardware rumzuschrauben, aber solche Details, die man mit einheitlichen Standards ausbuegeln koennte, nerven einfach.


 
Wieso muss man auf der Konsole eine neue Firmware installieren, die auch noch möglicherweise deren Funktionsumfang beschneidet, damit Spiel XY ohne Crack funktioniert?

Wie viele Spiele funktionieren nur mit nVidia oder nur mit AMD Karten? Ich kenne kein einziges… manche hatten zum Erscheinungstermin mit einer der beiden Varianten Probleme aber das ist sehr selten; genauso gab es immer wieder Spiele, die zum Erscheinungstermin mit einer der Konsolen teils gravierende Probleme hatten

Warum sollte man sich als Spieler für die Physik Engine interessieren? Abgesehen davon gibt es auch auf den Konsolen keine einheitliche und ich wüsste auch nicht, was eine einheitliche Physik Engine bringen sollte… oder meinst du GPU Physik? Tja… so etwas gibt es auf den Konsolen überhaupt nicht

Das Speicher auf einem bestimmten MB nicht funktioniert ist sehr selten, dann kann man auch immer noch umtauschen; will man so etwas vermeiden kann man etwa einen Komplett PC kaufen- immer noch besser als eine Konsole



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Erst letztens habe ich den einen Rechner bei uns mit einer nagelneuen SSD aufgeruestet, System neu installiert, jeden moeglichen Tipp und Hinweis den ich mit Netz finden konnte beachtet und umgesetzt. Fazit: irgendwas habe ich wahrscheinlich falsch gemacht, Rechner faehrt nicht immer 100%ig hoch, ich muss den via Reset abwuergen, Spiele bleiben haengen -> Reset, ich starte zwei oder drei Anwendungen -> ab und and freeze -> Reset.
> Nochmal: ich habe bei der Installation oder spaetestens bei der Optimierung was falsch gemacht. Aber fuer mich persoenlich bedeutet das nun mindestens 1 Tag mit Installation und Recherche in den Sand gesetzt zu haben.
> Die SSD Technik ist noch nicht sooo alt, aber sie gibt es schon laenger als 2 Wochen.
> Wieso gibt es da nicht automatisierte Ablaeufe oder Updates zumindest fuer Betriebssysteme die diese Ablaeufe automatisieren, damit die optimale Einstellung beim Einbau einer SSD vorgenommen wird? Nein ich muss manuell diverse Dienst ausschalten, Temp-Ordner und was weis ich was verschieben.


 
Auf der Konsole ist aufrüsten gar nicht erst möglich- aber ist das ein Vorteil?

Wer keine Beine hat kann nicht stolpern…

Ich würde dir empfehlen Windows nochmal komplett neu zu installieren; wenn das nicht geht ist es wahrscheinlich ein Hardwarefehler



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Und das war nur ein Beispiel mit einem kleinen Bauteil. Ein Soundkartenupgrade in der Vergangenheit war mindestens genausoschlimm, wenn nicht schlimmer. Ich war drauf und dran dieses Teil fuer damals 170€ zurueckzuschicken.
> War halt ein Treiberproblem. (Hinweis, ich mach das nicht erst seit gestern)
> 
> Hat wer von euch schon mal versucht von AMD/ATI auf nVidia umzusteigen? Oder umgekehrt?
> ...


 
Das das Aufrüsten elementarer Systemkomponenten eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems erfordert ist ja nichts neues; früher war das sogar noch wesentlich schlimmer

Aber auch hier gilt: man muss nicht aufrüsten- man kann- im Gegensatz zu den Konsolen; als sollte man sich nicht beschweren



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Und fuer solch, im Grunde genommen triviale, Vorgaenge gibt es halt keine vernuenftigen Standards. Wer daran Schuld hat, ist ein eigenes Thema, mit wahrscheinlich aehnlichem Ausmass wie dieses hier.


 
Was glaubst du eigentlich? Eine GraKa oder ein Mainboard auszutauschen ist zwar vielleicht nicht schwer, prinzipiell ist das aber eine gewaltige Veränderung für das System

Und Standards gibt es ja- die sorgen dafür, dass es funktioniert

Wären die Standards zu eng oder würden sie die Softwareebene mit einschließen hätte das fast zwangsweise auch Leistungs/Effizienzverluste zur Folge- eine GraKa ist kein USB Stick!



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. das waren jetzt nur Beispiele die die Grundfunktionen eines PC's behandeln.


 
Aufrüsten ist keine Grundfunktion!



> Ich kann mich bei Spielen an Patches erinnern, die eigentlich Verbesserungen hervorrufen sollten, aber die dann Spiele teilweise unspielbar gemacht haben.
> Je nach System.


 
Ich kann mich bei den Konsolen an Patches erinnern, die elementare Grundfunktionen deaktiviert haben und die erst nach Jahren per Crack wieder rückgängig gemacht werden konnten…



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Spiel gibt es nicht am PC. Warum wohl? Weil Rockstar anhand von GTA4 gesehen hat dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt so ein Spiel für den PC zu bringen wenn es sich auf Konsolen 6-8 Millionen mal verkauft und am PC nicht mal einen Bruchteil davon.


 
GTA IV hat sich auch auf dem PC ähnlich oft verkauft wie auf einer der Konsolen, sicherlich mehrere millionen Mal (wobei mir keine genauen Verkaufszahlen bekannt sind, nur, dass es insgesamt mittlerweile mehr als 20 Millionen mal verkauft wurde; aber alleine wenn man sich ansieht wie schnell das Spiel alleine in Deutschland die Grenze von 100 000 verkauften Einheiten -in der PC Version- erreicht hat erscheint es logisch, dass auch diese die Millionengrenze locker geknackt hat) und das obwohl es auf dem PC mehr als ein halbes Jahr verzögert erschienen ist, wäre das nicht der Fall gewesen wäre es sicher auch noch erfolgreicher geworden...



			
				mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ging es hier nicht um die Fragestellung, wie es der Einzelne persönlich mag. Warum sind dann so viele Missionare hier.


 
Wie gesagt:


			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Monat für Monat potentiell gute Spiele dadurch versaut werden, dass man bei der (Crossplattform-) Entwicklung auf die Konsolen Rücksicht nehmen muss, Jahr für Jahr potentiell gute Spiele exklusiv für die Konsolen erscheinen und millionen von Spielern durch Werbung, Unkenntnis und Vorurteile (TV-Argument) auf diese unterlegene Plattform gedrängt werden


----------



## Primer (20. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Bitte ich habe noch immer meinen alten Gaming PC auf dem ich Crysis 1, was bis heute als grafisches Non-Plus-Ultra gilt, in 1680x1050 vernünftig spielen kann.
> Und wenn man 3 Jahre im PC-Geschäft dabei war kann man das SEHR GUT beurteilen, LOL, das verjährt sich ja nicht oder so.
> Und genauso wie aus dir viel mehr ein PC-Zocker spricht "Ne tolle Optik ist was anderes" spricht aus mir der Konsolero wenn ich sage "mehr brauche ich nicht"
> Und schon gar nicht, wenn ich eine Grafikkarte kaufen muss die so teuer wie eine ganze PS3 ist *wenn man zukunftssicher kaufen will*.



Nja auf der einen Seite wird ständig kritisiert das die Hardware/Software ja so schnell vorankommt, das man ständig Aufrüsten muss...auf der anderen Seite hast vor einigen Jahren (so meine Annahme) mal in der Branche gearbeitet....schon zwischen 2006 und heute besteht ein merklicher Unterschied, gerade bei der Software(Win 7/Vista), aber auch bei der Hardware. Ich möchte dir ja deine Kompetenz nicht absprechen, aber wenn ich dann wieder höre das man für ein zukunftssichere Grafikkarte 300€ aufn Tisch legen soll, wird mir schlecht.
Schon wenn da steht muss, wenn du mit der Grafik der Konsolen zufrieden bist, musst du jedenfalls nicht aufrüsten, das wurde hier schon zuhauf angesprochen. Und Post für Post taucht dauernd wieder der Preis als Argument auf. Es ist nun mal ein Verhältnis, investiere ich Geld in besser Grafik oder gebe ich mich mit schlechterer, den Konsolen ähnlicher zufrieden....ganz einfach.

Nur mal so als Anmerkung ich habe letztes Jahr meine 8800GT (nach fast 3 Jahren) gegen eine neun 460GTX getauscht, hat mich abzüglich Verkaufspreis der alten Karte 160€ gekostet und so wie es ausschaut komme ich damit auch die nächsten 3 Jahre hin und das bei wesentlich besserer Grafik als meine PS3 sie je bieten könnte.
Wer sich an solch kleinen Investitionen stört (insofern er die Optik anstrebt), sollte im Leben besser nie ein Auto oder Haus kaufen.


----------



## shiwa77 (21. März 2011)

Also schon lustig was hier so abgeht.
Ich finde alle Plattformen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und Grafik ist noch lange nicht alles.
Naja und wer findet, Spiele wie Mario oder Little Big Planet währen *nur* was für Kinder, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. 

@MehmetB
Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie du Crysis1 in FullHD, auf max. Setting, mit AA, in 3D,@ 30 FPS mit einer HD4850 hin bekommst


----------



## BigRed306 (21. März 2011)

Is ja krass wie´s hier abgeht!!!

Also, ich hab mal für die XBOX gestimmt, also im Zweifel für die Konsolen allgemein (abgesehen von Wirtschaftssimulationen und Shootern). 
DVD rein --> Spaß haben, installationen sind eine nette Möglichkeit die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen, aber kein Zwang.
Patches bekommt jeder zeitgleich, Cheater sind seltener, und aus mangel an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat jeder annähernd die selben Siegchancen in einem Onlinespiel jeglicher Art.
Klar, nen Egoshooter spiel ich lieber am PC, aber die Vorteile von Simulationen und Rennspielen auf der Konsole sind nicht wegzudiskutieren.
Z.B. die größere Bilddiagonale, echter 5.1 Sound, usw.
Was mich zur Zeit aber wirklich nervt ist diese leidige Diskussion um den Kopierschutz bzw. Aktivierungszwang. Diese lästigen Probleme sind doch von Spielern am PC verursacht. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie hoch der Anteil an raubkopierten Titeln auf den jeweiligen Plattformen ist. Obwohl, eig. würde ich es schon gerne mal wissen. Ich verwette viel darauf dass auf dem PC wesentlich mehr raubkopiert wird als anderswo. 
Mich stört es auch nicht ein Spiel Online aktivieren zu müssen und es so an meinen PC oder an meine Konsole zu binden. Wer verkauft schon regelmäßig seine gebrauchten Spiele? Da kann man gleich in die Videothek und sie ausleihen. Gibt ja extra die schönen Verleihversionen von Spielen!
Was mich allerdings stört ist das ablegen von Spielständen in irgendwelchen "Clouds" - Datenverlust ohne ein Eigenverschulden ist ja durchaus möglich! Wenn Hersteller das Spielverhalten von Kunden auswerten finde ich auch eher positiv. Es dient ja hoffentlich auch dazu das Produkt oder dessen Nachfolger mehr auf die Kunden anzupassen. Das kann ja nur in unserem Sinne sein.

BTW: Beste Konsole ever ---> SEGA DREAMCAST 


So long


----------



## The_Final (21. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber man muss das von zwei Seiten betrachten: gäbe es keine Konsolen- oder würden Konsolenspiele nicht gekauft- wären die Konsolen auch keine Alternative für die Publisher
> 
> Konsolenspieler schaden dem PC als Spieleplattform damit genauso wie Raubkopierer





> Wiedermal sind Crossplattformspiele der Einzige Grund um auf die Konsole zu setzen? Hier kann ich nichts erwiedern- leider
> Abgesehen davon, dass es natürlich den Konsolenspielern zu verdanken ist, dass es die Spiele nicht auch auf dem PC gibt- würde sie niemand auf den Konsolen kaufen hätten die Publisher ja gar keine andere Wahl…


Das halte ich für spekulativ. Längst nicht alle Konsolenspieler würden auf den PC wechseln, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe. Viele Spiele, die heute als Cross-Platform-Titel erscheinen, würden vielleicht gar nicht entwickelt werden, weil sich die Entwicklung nur für den PC nicht rechnet.


----------



## TheMiz (21. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Schon wenn da steht muss, wenn du mit der Grafik der Konsolen zufrieden bist, musst du jedenfalls nicht aufrüsten, das wurde hier schon zuhauf angesprochen. Und Post für Post taucht dauernd wieder der Preis als Argument auf. Es ist nun mal ein Verhältnis, investiere ich Geld in besser Grafik oder gebe ich mich mit schlechterer, den Konsolen ähnlicher zufrieden....ganz einfach.


Das Verhältnis passt aber eben nicht.
Eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 570 hat eine rund 8fache Mehrleistung gegenüber einer in den Konsolen und kostet alleine so viel wie eine PS3. 
Und sehen die Spiele 8mal besser aus? Niemals.

Schau dich mal im Thread um wo es um PC-Konfigurationen geht. Dort kaufen die meisten Karten wie die GTX 570 und es werden leise Varianten empfohlen die
meistens nun mal um die 300€ kosten. Sicher kann man auch eine Karte um 150€ kaufen aber das macht am PC eben kaum einer weil das bedeutet in absehbarer
Zeit wieder so weit technisch hinten zu sein dass man sich lange im Grafikmenü rumspielen muss bis ein Spiel ordentlich läuft.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anmerkung ich habe letztes Jahr meine 8800GT (nach fast 3 Jahren) gegen eine neun 460GTX getauscht, hat mich abzüglich Verkaufspreis der alten Karte 160€ gekostet und so wie es ausschaut komme ich damit auch die nächsten 3 Jahre hin und das bei wesentlich besserer Grafik als meine PS3 sie je bieten könnte.
> Wer sich an solch kleinen Investitionen stört (insofern er die Optik anstrebt), sollte im Leben besser nie ein Auto oder Haus kaufen.


Die Preisdifferenz zu nehmen ist auch etwas sinnlos, genauso könnte ich immer meine alte Konsole verkaufen und die neue kostet mich viel weniger.
Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will: Eine Konsole ist IMMER wesentlich günstiger und besser vom P/L Verhältnis her als ein PC. Das gehört eben zu 
den großen Vorteilen der Konsolen. Und wie oben bereits erwähnt stimmt das P/L Verhältnis am PC überhaupt nicht. Die Mehrkosten machen sich einzig und 
alleine durch Bildfilter bemerkbar, sprich Anti Aliasing oder Anisotrope Filterung. Und bei vielen Spielen funktionieren diese Filter auch nicht reibungslos weil es 
diverse Effekte im Zusammenspiel (HDR/Bloom etc.) nicht zulassen.

Wenn es am PC eigene Engines geben würde für JEDES Spiel und diese dann auch VIEL besser aussehen würden als auf Konsole wäre ich glücklicher PC-Gamer.
Das ist aber nicht so. Weil es sich finanziell nicht rentiert. Weil es viel zu wenige Leute gibt die dafür bereit sind einen PC ständig auf dem Laufenden zu halten
und in neue Hardware zu investieren. Man stellt sich eine Konsole hin, hat jahrelang Freude daran und braucht sich keine Sorgen machen dass Spiele nicht laufen.
Die Grafik sieht trotzdem hervorragend aus und man ist glücklich. Pixelzähler und Grafik-Fetischisten waren schon immer am PC zu Hause.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. März 2011)

> Eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 570 hat eine rund 8fache Mehrleistung gegenüber einer in den Konsolen und kostet alleine so viel wie eine PS3.


Nur achtfach? Bisschen wenig


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

TheMiz



> Die Mehrkosten machen sich einzig und
> alleine durch Bildfilter bemerkbar, sprich Anti Aliasing oder Anisotrope Filterung.



AA, AF, bessere Schatten, höhere Texturauflösung, höhere native Bildschirmauflösung, höhere FPS, höhere Sichtweite, besserer Blickwinkel evtl. Features wie z.B. GPU-Physx, DX 10/11 und HBAO

Wenn es nur um eine Sache wie AF gehen würde, würde ich dir voll zustimmen. Aber diese Dinge zusammen ergeben schon ein _deutlich_ besseres Bild. Wobei auch einzelne Dinge schon sehr Gewicht fallen können. Bad Company 2 z.B. sieht ohne Kantenglättung aus wie das Legoland. 

Wie gesagt, DU bist nur den Konsolenkram gewöhnt, deswegen vermisst du auch nix. Wenn ICH an der Konsole spiele sind die meisten Multiplattformtitel für mich mehr oder weniger ne Zumutung.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Was hier noch gar nicht aber für mich sehr wichtig ist dass der PC nicht nur ne Zockmaschiene wie die Konsolen ist, sondern auch ein Arbeitsgerät
und vorallem ein Hobby! Mir pers. zumindest macht es viel Spaß am PC rumzuschrauben, zu optimieren und aufzurüsten


----------



## TheMiz (21. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, DU bist nur den Konsolenkram gewöhnt, deswegen vermisst du auch nix. Wenn ICH an der Konsole spiele sind die meisten Multiplattformtitel für mich mehr oder weniger ne Zumutung.


Völliger Schwachsinn.
Crysis ist noch immer grafisch das Beste am Markt und das hab ich in voller Qualität durchgespielt. Und viele Mods geladen und probiert.
Ich kenne das sehr wohl, allerdings brauche ich es auch nicht. Spiele sollen hauptsächlich Spaß machen und mich unterhalten und nicht 
NUR das Ziel haben eine 1:1 Optik zu bieten wie das reale Leben - dafür kann ich auch vor die Tür gehen. Crysis hat mir Spaß gemacht,
andere Spiele aber VIEL mehr.


----------



## Wenzman (21. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur achtfach? Bisschen wenig


 
Würde ich aber auch meinen .

Die 256 mb Graka die in einer ps3 steckt ist schon deutlich schwächer.




> Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie du Crysis1 in FullHD, auf max. Setting, mit AA, in 3D,@ 30 FPS mit einer HD4850 hin bekommst


mit 2 gtx 580 habe ich gerade mal 65-70 fps ohne 3D in Crysis, da wird es mit ner hd 4850 doch etwas knapp.


----------



## hempsmoker (21. März 2011)

Schon klar, aber da man mit der Konsole nicht "arbeiten" kann (so Office mäßig jetzt) sollte man bei dem bleiben was man vergleichen kann, und das ist nun mal im Wesentlichen das Zocken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

TheMiz 

Es geht nicht nur um die Grafik von paar Spielen, sondern darum, dass ich permanent bessere Qualität gewohnt bin und du eben nicht, weswegen du das auch anders beurteilst. Ab und zu mal Notiz von besserer Grafik und ner hohen Framerate zu nehmen ist was anderes als fast durchwegs bessere Grafik und hohe FPS zu haben. Bei letzterem entwickelt man automatisch höhere Ansprüche. Du konntest diese Ansprüche nicht entwickeln, ich schon.

Ich will das jetzt aber auch nicht weiter vertiefen. Du bist mit der Leistung einer Konsole aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zufrieden und ich bin aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht mit der Leistung einer Konsole zufrieden. Solange mich keiner zwingt auf Konsole zu spielen ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2011)

BigRed360 schrieb:
			
		

> DVD rein --> Spaß haben, installationen sind eine nette Möglichkeit die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen, aber kein Zwang.
> Patches bekommt jeder zeitgleich, Cheater sind seltener, und aus mangel an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat jeder annähernd die selben Siegchancen in einem Onlinespiel jeglicher Art.


 
Ist es wirklich so schwer ein Spiel zu installieren? Abgesehen davon gibt es einige Spiele, die man auch auf der Konsole installieren _muss_ und einige Spiele, die man auf dem PC nicht installieren muss...

Patches bekommt jeder zeitgleich... und auf dem PC nicht?

Cheater sind seltener... ja- aber ein wirklich gravierendes Problem sind Cheater auch auf dem PC meiner Meinung nach nicht; wenn dann nur in wenigen Spielen, diese Problematik wird auch sehr häufig überschätzt

Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die die Siegchancen beeinflussen? Gibt es auf der Konsolen genauso; einerseits ist hier der wohl wichtigste Faktor die Netzwerklatenz, diese ist auf der Konsole ein genauso großes oder kleines Problem wie am PC; ein weiteres Problem ist etwa der TV bzw. Bildschirm; hier gibt es massive Unterschiede, wenn man zu weit von einem zu kleinen TV/Bildschirm wegsitzt- und das ist eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist das ein nicht unwesentlicher Nachteil, viele TVs haben auch einen sehr hohen Inputlag, der ein deutliches Handycap darstellen kann- und dieser kann auch noch durch die oftmals komplexen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der TVs/Bildschirme variiert werden, wie sich einzelne Einstellungen dabei auswirken ist nur sehr schwer nachvollziehbar



			
				BigRed360 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, nen Egoshooter spiel ich lieber am PC, aber die Vorteile von Simulationen und Rennspielen auf der Konsole sind nicht wegzudiskutieren.


 
Simulationen auf der Konsole?! Wtf? Mit Ausnahme von Rennspielen sind Simulationen praktisch ausnahmslos "PC only"- oder wie viele vernünftige Flugsimulatoren kennst du etwa auf der Konsole? Bei anderen Simulationen, etwa Landwirtschaftssimulationen sieht es auf der Konsole nicht besser aus

Und Rennspiele? Rennspiele gehören zwar zu den Generes, bei denen die Steuerung per Gamepad auf der Konsole dem PC zumindest nicht klar unterlegen ist aber wo ist der Vorteil? Handycaps bei Grafik, Performance und Flexibilität/Modifizierbarkeit bleiben



			
				BigRed360 schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. die größere Bilddiagonale, echter 5.1 Sound, usw.


 
Was hindert dich daran einen PC an einem "Gerät mit größerer Bilddiagonale" anzuschließen?

Oder an einem 5.1 System?

Seid mehr als 10 Jahren ist es nun üblich GraKas mit TV kompatiblen Ausgängen, TVs mit VGA Eingängen auszustatten, einen PC mit einem TV zu verbinden ist nicht schwerer als mit einer Konsole...

Mit einem PC kann man dann die Full HD Auflösung des TVs dann wenigstens auch nutzen und muss sich nicht, wie auf der Konsole üblich bestenfalls mit der Hälfte begnügen



			
				BigRed360 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich allerdings stört ist das ablegen von Spielständen in irgendwelchen "Clouds" - Datenverlust ohne ein Eigenverschulden ist ja durchaus möglich!


 
In welchem Spiel (mit Ausnahme von MMOs, wo es prinzipbedingt nicht anders möglich ist) werden Spielstände (nur) online gespeichert? Die Cloudsicherung ist optional und für den Spieler ein reiner Vorteil, da sie das synchronisieren der Spielstände auf verschiedenen Geräten erleichtert



			
				BigRed360 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Beste Konsole ever ---> SEGA DREAMCAST


 
Ganz meine Meinung- bei ihrem "Erfolg" hat diese Konsole wenigstens sicherlich nicht dem PC geschadet...



			
				The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich für spekulativ. Längst nicht alle Konsolenspieler würden auf den PC wechseln, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe. Viele Spiele, die heute als Cross-Platform-Titel erscheinen, würden vielleicht gar nicht entwickelt werden, weil sich die Entwicklung nur für den PC nicht rechnet.


 
Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass es durchaus Spieler gibt, die überhaupt nicht spielen würden, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, aber das sind wohl zu 99% "Wii Sports Hüpfer", die sowieso keine "ernsthaften Spiele" zocken

Glaubst du wirklich, jemand, der auf der Konsole Crossplattformklassiker wie GTA oder CoD zockt würde nicht spielen, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe?



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher kann man auch eine Karte um 150€ kaufen aber das macht am PC eben kaum einer weil das bedeutet in absehbarer
> Zeit wieder so weit technisch hinten zu sein dass man sich lange im Grafikmenü rumspielen muss bis ein Spiel ordentlich läuft.


 
Das denke ich nicht- wenn der Crossplattformwahn so weitergeht dann werden die Grafikanforderungen auf aktuellem Niveau stabil bleiben; wer heute eine 150€ Karte kauft wird damit gaz sicher jedes Crossplattformspiel spielen können, dass für die aktuelle Konsolengeneration jemals erscheinen wird, abgesehen höchstens von vereizelten Ausnahmen mit wirklich total schlampiger PC Portierung

Wenn dann eine neue Konsolengeneration kommen sollte reicht die Karte vielleicht nichtmehr, eine Konsole wäre dann aber genausowenig zukunftssicher gewesen

Wenn keine neue Konsolengeneration kommt werden die Konsolen langsam sterben, immer mehr Titel werden sich auf den PC verlagern, da die Leistung der Konsolen immer inakzeptabler wird; auch in diesem Szenario wird man früher oder später als Konsolenspieler auf den PC wechseln müssen wenn man sich nicht allzuviele neue Titel entgehen lassen will und fährt daher mit einer Konsole genausowenig zukunftssicher

Abgesehen davon ist es ja wirklich nicht schwer sich "im Grafikmenü herumzuspielen"; bei Aktuellen Spielen muss man doch sowieso auf den fetten Button mit der Aufschrift "NIEDRIG" klicken, dazu sollte jeder in der Lage sein, der fähig ist das Spiel zu starten...



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preisdifferenz zu nehmen ist auch etwas sinnlos, genauso könnte ich immer meine alte Konsole verkaufen und die neue kostet mich viel weniger.
> Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will: Eine Konsole ist IMMER wesentlich günstiger und besser vom P/L Verhältnis her als ein PC.


 
Die Alte Konsole verkaufen?

Alte Konsolen sind zum Start einer neuen Konsolengeneration praktisch wertlos, wer zum Start der XBox 360 für seine alte XBox noch einen 50er bekommen hat konnte sich sehr glücklich schätzen...

Abgesehen davon kann man dann die ganzen alten Klassiker nichtmehr spielen wärend ein PC bei einem Upgrade mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen fas beliebig abwärtskompatibel bleibt (spätestens wenn man etwas in die Trickkiste greift)

Wirklich günstiger bleiben Konsolen aber auch nur isoliert betrachtet; heutzutage braucht _jeder_ einen PC- daher sollte man den Preis einer Konsole nicht mit dem Preis eines PCs vergleichen sondern mit dem Aufpreis, der nötig wäre um anstelle eines billigen Office PCs ein halbwegs Spieletaugliches Gerät zu kaufen- hier steht die Konsole nichtmehr so gut da; je nachdem was man als "Spieletauglich" gelten lässt, mit welcher Konsole man vergleicht und von welchem Office PC man ausgeht steht die Konsole sogar schlechter da



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mehrkosten machen sich einzig und alleine durch Bildfilter bemerkbar, sprich Anti Aliasing oder Anisotrope Filterung. Und bei vielen Spielen funktionieren diese Filter auch nicht reibungslos weil es diverse Effekte im Zusammenspiel (HDR/Bloom etc.) nicht zulassen.


 
Das stimmt leider in einigen Fällen, etwa Call of Duty, aber bereits in solchen Fällen ist die Optik alleine schon durch die höhere Auflösung schon auf den ersten Blick und wirklich sehr viel besser

Wirklich enorme Vorteile gibt es in Open World Spielen wie GTA IV, bei denen etwa noch die höhere Sichtweite dazukommt; wer GTA:IV auf einem halbwegs potenten PC gespielt hat ist entweder halb blind oder wird es, nachdem er es anschließend nochmal auf der Konsole probiert hat


----------



## TheMiz (21. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> wer GTA:IV auf einem halbwegs potenten PC gespielt hat ist entweder halb blind oder wird es, nachdem er es anschließend nochmal auf der Konsole probiert hat


Für Leute die sich "männlicher" fühlen wenn sie bei GTA4 eine minimal schärfere Grafik und eine bessere Sichtweite haben ist der PC natürlich ideal.
Für Leute die einfach nur Spaß haben wollen,  ganz ohne Probleme, ist die Konsole die ideale Wahl.
Deswegen hat sich GTA4 auf der PS3 auch fast 8 Mio. mal verkauft und auf der Xbox 360 fast 9 Mio. mal verkauft.
gamrReview - Browse Games

Die letzte Zahl die man vom PC kennt ist irgendwas mit 100.000 mal, also Peanuts im Vergleich zu Konsolen.
Und so viel mehr können es auch nicht gewesen sein sonst hätte Rockstar bei RDR und L.A. Noire nicht ganz auf den PC verzichtet. 
Oder warum denkst du bringen sie RDR nach fast einem Jahr noch immer nicht am PC?

Zum Verkaufsstart von GTA4 gab es MASSIVE Probleme mit ATI-Karten und SecuROM, außerdem musste man sich bei 3 (!!) Services
anmelden um überhaupt das Spiel starten zu können. 
GTA 4 (PC): Schlagende Argumente, warum sie das Spiel nicht zum Start kaufen sollten - gta 4

Sicher sieht die PC-Version besser aus, ist ja auch logisch, aber wieder mal stimmt das Verhältnis überhaupt nicht.
Ein Redakteur der GameStar (!) sagt sogar im Vergleichsvideo dass die Konsolenversion mehr zu empfehlen ist weil man einen recht potenten Rechner
(überhaupt CPU) braucht und es auf Konsole trotzdem gut aussieht. Und nun kommt Superwip daher und will uns natürlich erzählen dass es so hässlich ist. 
GameStar Video: GTA 4: Episodes from Liberty City - Grafikvergleich: PC vs. Xbox 360

Selbst wenn GTA4 auf der PS2 erschienen wäre würden die Leute es lieber kaufen als am PC, ist so.
Die ganzen Probleme die man am PC hat tut sich halt keiner freiwillig an, ausser er hat einen Hang zum Sadomasochismus.


----------



## shiwa77 (21. März 2011)

Also halten wir mal fest:
Alle PC´ler sind Grafikfetischisten die zu viel Kohle haben und denen Grafik wichtiger als Spielspaß ist.
Und Konsolero´s sind Leute, die von guter Grafik keine Ahnung haben, keine "ernsthaften" Spiele zocken und sowieso nur wollen, dass der PC als Spielplattform austirbt. 
(BTW ich spiele auf PC und Konsole)


----------



## The_Final (21. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass es durchaus Spieler gibt, die überhaupt nicht spielen würden, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, aber das sind wohl zu 99% "Wii Sports Hüpfer", die sowieso keine "ernsthaften Spiele" zocken
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich, jemand, der auf der Konsole Crossplattformklassiker wie GTA oder CoD zockt würde nicht spielen, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe?


Ich kann hier natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich wurde durch Konsolen bei Freunden/Verwandten "angefixt". Hätte ich nicht unzählige Stunden damit verbracht, mich auf NES, SNES, Mega Drive und PSX mit meinen Kumpels zu messen, wäre ich heute mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Gamer.


> Die Alte Konsole verkaufen?
> 
> Alte Konsolen sind zum Start einer neuen Konsolengeneration praktisch wertlos, wer zum Start der XBox 360 für seine alte XBox noch einen 50er bekommen hat konnte sich sehr glücklich schätzen...
> 
> Abgesehen davon kann man dann die ganzen alten Klassiker nichtmehr spielen wärend ein PC bei einem Upgrade mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen fas beliebig abwärtskompatibel bleibt (spätestens wenn man etwas in die Trickkiste greift)


Meine PS2, am Launchtag (24.11.2000) gekauft, ist noch immer in Betrieb. Die PS3 habe ich mir erst letztes Jahr besorgt, daher habe ich kein Exemplar, das PS2-Spiele spielen kann (PS3-Modelle der älteren Baureihen können das noch, die Funktion wurde bei späteren Modellen entfernt), allerdings läuft meine Sammlung an PSX-Spielen darauf. FF8 mag nach heutigen Maßstäben hässlich sein, aber es ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel. Auch die XBox360 ist abwärtskompatibel, wenn auch nur begrenzt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

TheMiz



> Für Leute die sich "männlicher" fühlen wenn sie bei GTA4 eine minimal schärfere Grafik und eine bessere Sichtweite haben ist der PC natürlich ideal.



Du begreifst es einfach nicht. GTA 4 sieht auf dem PC um Welten besser aus als auf deiner PS3. Du versuchst den Grafikvorteil immernoch klein zu reden und das stimmt mich hinsichtlich deiner Beurteilungsfähigkeit weiterhin sehr bedenklich.



> Die letzte Zahl die man vom PC kennt ist irgendwas mit 100.000 mal, also Peanuts im Vergleich zu Konsolen.
> Und so viel mehr können es auch nicht gewesen sein sonst hätte Rockstar bei RDR und L.A. Noire nicht ganz auf den PC verzichtet.
> Oder warum denkst du bringen sie RDR nach fast einem Jahr noch immer nicht am PC?



Dass die Verkaufszahlentheorie wenig plausibel ist habe ich schon klar gemacht, denke ich. 

_ Bei RDR verbringt man 30 Spielstunden nur aufm Pferd und reiten lässt sich für die nativen Eingabegeräte des PC's (Maus und Tastatur) leider nicht gut genug umsetzen. Bei Two Worlds 2 hats mir schon gereicht - ein Reitfeeling wie ne Fahrt im Fort Fiesta. Wenn man nur ab und zu mal kurz reiten muss oder es einfach nur ein optionales Gimmick ist, ist es noch ok, aber bei RDR ist reiten ein elementarer Bestandteil des Spiels und ne Steuerung mit M&T somit unzumutbar. Das ist meine Vermutung, weshalb RDR nicht für den PC kommt. Ich finde meine Vermutung plausibler als die Verkaufszahlentheorie, *da es nach dieser Verkaufszahlentheorie ja kaum mehr ein Multiplattformtitel auf den PC schaffen würde. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall*._

L.A. Noire wird im Gegensatz zu GTA und RDR nicht von Rockstar entwickelt, sondern von einem Studio welches sich auf Konsolenentwicklung spezialisiert hat. Die machen nur Konsolengames, genau wie andere Studios nur PC-Games machen. Übrigens sind die Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version von GTA 4 auch im siebenstelligen Bereich. 20 Mio. Einheiten wurden bisher verkauft und 17 Mio davon auf den Konsolen. Differenz = PC-Version.



> Die ganzen Probleme die man am PC hat tut sich halt keiner freiwillig an, ausser er hat einen Hang zum Sadomasochismus.



Ha ha, gruselige Grafik und Autoaim deuten viel mehr auf einen Hang zum Masochismus hin. xD Die PC-Version war nach 2 Wochen gefixt.

Da fällt mir ein Witz ein: 

Frau zu Churchill: Sie sind ja betrunken!

Churchill: Mag sein, und Sie sind häßlich. Aber ich bin morgen früh nüchtern!


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2011)

Konsole ist und bleibt die beste Spiele Plattform! 

Siehe Crysis 2.... ich kanns jetzt schon zocken während ihr noch warten müsst


----------



## Per4mance (21. März 2011)

5.1 sound am rechner is icht so einfach mit nur am 5.1 system anschließen. ich hab mein rechner über coax digital mit meinem onkyo verbunden und ich hatte noch kein spiel wo 5.1 hatte. zudem brauch man auch noch ne teure soundkarte wo dann die lizenz hat.

und ich sags nochmal es lassen sich net alle spiele problemlos am tv zocken und wenn man brauch mann mehr wie nen controller und wenns nur fürs menü ist. dazu kommt das man jedes mal den rechner umstellen muss das man am tv zocken kann (primärer monitor, auflösung usw.) das muss ich mir erstmal antun wollen.


und ich würde das nicht pauschalisieren das 99% der wo ohne console nicht zocken würden nur "wii hüpfer sind". da kenn ich schon viele und es gibt insgesammt mehr als genug wo auf xbox/ps3 zocken.

genau so wie angeblich jeder mit ner console zu weit weg vom bildschirm sitzen würde. ich weiss garnicht wie man auf sowas kommt -.-

aufwärtskompatibel sind 80% -90% der spiele von der xbox 1 dagegen gibts viele alte pc games nicht mehr unter win7 laufen und den stress mit 2 betriebssystem muss ich mir auch net geben. 

ausserdem gibts hier genug leute (mich eingeschlossen) wo am PC *und* an der konsole zocken. also scheinen die meisten pc fanatiker argumente garnicht so schwerwiegend zu sein sonst hätten die leute mit pc garkeine konsole weil da ja nur alles schlechter ist. und ich mag pc auch lieber als konsole aber sag net konsole is schei**e.


gebrauchte hardware muss man ausserdem auch erstmal losbringen. ich bin kein fan von gebrauchter hardware weil man nie weiss wenn sie den geist aufgibt. das kann man nur unter freunden/bekannten machen wobei ich da nur verkaufe aber auch nix kaufen würde 

was ich schade finde is das angeblich die konsole den pc in der weiterentwicklung der grafik ausbremst das sollte nicht sein. damals ging auch beides und der pc war immer besser. liegt aber auch leider daran das  auf der konsole wegen weniger raupkopierer sind und die spiele besser verkaufen lassen/ auf der xbox die spiele leichter entwicklen lassen. is irgendwie nen teufelskreis.


----------



## Deadless (21. März 2011)

Dafür sieht's aufm PC besser aus, höhere Auflösung usw. und auf Konsolen kann ein Spiel schonmal an einem Punkt wo viel abgeht usw. ruckeln... darum PC > all, aber den 360 Controller nehme ich auch für Third Person Shooter, jumpn Run, Rennspiele usw. Ansonsten ist Maus + Tastatur aber besser für Ego Shooter usw. Naja jeder wie er will.


----------



## TheMiz (21. März 2011)

Maus+Tastatur sind genauer und schneller als ein Pad, aber nicht besser.
Es kommt einzig und alleine auf den Spieler an was man als "besser" empfindet.
Ein Call of Duty verkauft sich pro Konsole 8 Mio. mal und am PC gibt es nur Schätzungen auf ~ 1 Mio.
Auf Konsole hat jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen, am PC gibt es schon deutlich mehr Cheater und
verschiedene Hardware-Konfigurationen. Auch Halo, Killzone, BFBC oder Resistance zeigen regelmäßig
dass Shooter auf Konsole sehr beliebt sind indem sie sich mehrere Mio. mal verkaufen. Und während-
dessen gibt es kaum mehr exklusive Shooter am PC weil sie sich nicht rentieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

TheMiz 



> Und während-
> dessen gibt es kaum mehr exklusive Shooter am PC weil sie sich nicht rentieren.



Dann guck doch mal wer die Publisher der exklusiven Konsolenshooter sind. Das sind nur Sony und Microsoft. Merkwürdig oder? ^^

Man, das ist Bewerbung der eigenen Konsole. Die Rentabilität steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 

Übrigens sind 8 Mio Verkäufe pro Konsole eher die Ausnahme und die PC-Versionen von CoD verkaufen sich auch besser als du denkst. Bei VGchartz werden nach wie vor nur die Retailverkäufe erfasst. Diese machen auf dem PC aber nur noch ein Bruchteil des Marktes aus. Kannste auch nachlesen:

Gamasutra - News - NPD: Digital Trumps Physical In PC Standalone Game Unit Sales


----------



## Per4mance (21. März 2011)

naja das mit den downloads von spielen is aber auch so ne sache. da brauch man ne vernünftige leitung. ich kauf lieber altmodisch die games mit hülle und dvd. in den usa is glaub der netzausbau etwas besser als bei uns und da sind in den ballungszentren wo es eine gute anbindung gibt und die spiele digital erworben werden auch gleich mal nen paar leute mehr in der stadt wie new york zb.


und shooter gehören meiner meinung nach echt auf den pc . auf der konsole gibts die nur weil viele leute einen wollen. obwohl sich die entwickler dann auch mühe auf der konsole geben das muss man auch sagen. Halo reach zb fand ich im singleplayer nicht so toll aber Mp hat schon spass gemacht. würd mir aber keinen reinen shooter auf konsole kaufen nur mal ausleihen


----------



## Primer (21. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis passt aber eben nicht.
> Eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 570 hat eine rund 8fache Mehrleistung gegenüber einer in den Konsolen und kostet alleine so viel wie eine PS3.
> Und sehen die Spiele 8mal besser aus? Niemals.
> [...]
> ...



Warum es passt doch...bsp. Dead Space 2. Aufgrund von viel zu viel Leitungsüberhang, habe ich den Titel auf 2560*1600 gespielt und das bei um die 50-60 Fps...jetzt rechne mal die 4fache Pixelzahl bei doppelter Framerate. Dabei bietet das Spiel noch ein paar kleine Grafik Extras.
Schlussfolgerung....bei diesem Spiel liegt die Leistung der 200€ Karte brach. Genauso ist das bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen, entweder man bekommt @max seine 60 Fps oder man bekommt die wesentlich bessere Optik @30-40Fps (Metro 2033 etwa). 
Es ist alles ein Verhältnis das sich sicher nicht "wesentlich" schlechter zu den Konsolen stellt. Entweder man gibt sich mit schwacher Grafik zufrieden und rüstet nicht auf oder man rüstet auf und bekommt die bessere Optik...easy as Dell.

Den Gesamtpreis eines Rechners haben wir doch hier schon mal zusammengestellt, meine günstigste Variante kam auf rund 450€, mein Rechner wie er unten steht in etwa 650€. Jaja ich kann zahlen interpretieren, zur PS3 sinds 150€ mehr, aber dafür bekommst du ja nicht mal nen neuen Office-PC, den ob man will oder nicht, man kann zu Gunsten des Preises nichts am Mindestfunktionsumfang des Rechners weglassen. War wie bei der PS3 @600€, da brauchte auch nicht jeder den BR-Player, trotzdem musst du ihn mitbezahlen.

Zu GTA braucht man sich ja auch nicht weiter äußern, ich komme auf 3,2Millionen Einheiten für PC, letztendlich kann das aber auch keiner überprüfen und ich scheue mich immer zwei verschiedene Quellen zusammen zu wursten.



Areos schrieb:


> naja das mit den downloads von spielen is aber auch so ne sache. da brauch man ne vernünftige leitung. ich kauf lieber altmodisch die games mit hülle und dvd. in den usa is glaub der netzausbau etwas besser als bei uns und da sind in den ballungszentren wo es eine gute anbindung gibt und die spiele digital erworben werden auch gleich mal nen paar leute mehr in der stadt wie new york zb.


 
Ich kaufe zwar auch meist eine Retail, das sieht in anderen Ländern aber sicher anders aus. Deutschland ist in Sachen Infrastruktur eher schwach (siehe auch HDTV).


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Für Leute die sich "männlicher" fühlen wenn sie bei GTA4 eine minimal schärfere Grafik und eine bessere Sichtweite haben ist der PC natürlich ideal.
> Für Leute die einfach nur Spaß haben wollen, ganz ohne Probleme, ist die Konsole die ideale Wahl.
> Deswegen hat sich GTA4 auf der PS3 auch fast 8 Mio. mal verkauft und auf der Xbox 360 fast 9 Mio. mal verkauft.
> gamrReview - Browse Games
> ...


 
GTA IV wurde auf dem PC, wie gesagt, immerhin ~3 Millionen Mal verkauft- angesichts der Probleme beim Start und der Tatsche, dass es über ein halbes Jahr verzögert, relativ zur Konsolenversion, erschienen ist ein sehr gutes Ergebnis

Man kann darüber nur spekulieren aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Verkaufszahlen noch wesentlich höher gewesen wären, wenn es diese Probleme nicht gegeben hätte



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Verkaufsstart von GTA4 gab es MASSIVE Probleme mit ATI-Karten und SecuROM, außerdem musste man sich bei 3 (!!) Services
> anmelden um überhaupt das Spiel starten zu können.
> GTA 4 (PC): Schlagende Argumente, warum sie das Spiel nicht zum Start kaufen sollten - gta 4


 
Die Probleme mit ATI Karten waren schnell behoben, ähnlich schwerwiegende Probleme gibt es dabei durchaus auch vereizelt bei Konsolenspielen

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass GTA IV zumindestens _heute_ auf dem PC sehr viel besser ist



> Sicher sieht die PC-Version besser aus, ist ja auch logisch, aber wieder mal stimmt das Verhältnis überhaupt nicht.
> Ein Redakteur der GameStar (!) sagt sogar im Vergleichsvideo dass die Konsolenversion mehr zu empfehlen ist weil man einen recht potenten Rechner
> (überhaupt CPU) braucht und es auf Konsole trotzdem gut aussieht. Und nun kommt Superwip daher und will uns natürlich erzählen dass es so hässlich ist.
> GameStar Video: GTA 4: Episodes from Liberty City - Grafikvergleich: PC vs. Xbox 360


 
Hast du dir das Video denn angesehen?

Hinzu kommt noch, dass in dem Video offensichtlich mit der gleichen Auflösung verglichen wird...

Wirklich schlimm finde ich bei der Konsolenversion insbesondere das Flimmern an Kanten und insbesonderen dünnen Objekten wie etwa Kabeln, Seilen, Balkongittern oder ähnlichem; auch ohne AA (das ja potentiell, ENB Series Mod sei dank am PC auch noch dazukommt) ist das am PC alleine dadurch, dass man die native Auflösung des Bildschirms auch nutzen kann sehr viel besser



			
				The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann hier natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich wurde durch Konsolen bei Freunden/Verwandten "angefixt". Hätte ich nicht unzählige Stunden damit verbracht, mich auf NES, SNES, Mega Drive und PSX mit meinen Kumpels zu messen, wäre ich heute mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Gamer.


 
Genauso gut hättest du auf dem PC durch Diabolo, Quake, Doom, Age of Empires,... "angefixt" werden können...

Ich kenne tatsächlich niemanden, der auf der Konsole zu spielen begonnen hat und auch niemanden, der ausschließlich Konsolenspieler ist

Einen PC hat man.

Da liegt es nahe, damit zu spielen bzw. mit dem Spielen zu beginnen; eine Konsole kauft man in der Regel giezielt, wenn man spielen will aber bevor man bereit ist so viel Geld auszugeben hat man in der Regel bereits gespielt



			
				The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und? Du bestätigst damit doch nur, dass man alte Konsolen nicht verkaufen kann, wenn man seine alten Spiele weiterspielen möchte

Und was die Kompatibilität der XBox 360 zur XBox betrifft...

Mancher Konsolenemulator am PC läuft besser und Fehlerfreier... tatsächlich ist der Kompatibilitätsmodus auch nur ein Emulator



			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Konsole ist und bleibt die beste Spiele Plattform!
> 
> Siehe Crysis 2.... ich kanns jetzt schon zocken während ihr noch warten müsst


 
Du kannst schon jetzt zocken?

Hast du dir die gecrackte Version geholt- am PC?

Oder meist du die Demo, die es auch am PC gibt?

Abgesehen davon ist es dieses Paradebeispiel einer schlechten Konsolenportierung meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht wert am ersten Tag gespielt zu werden... ursprünglich wollte ich mir ja am ersten Tag die Nano Edition holen... aber nach der Demo werde ich es wohl eher in 2-3 Jahren aus der Schnäppchenkiste fischen...



			
				Areos schrieb:
			
		

> 5.1 sound am rechner is icht so einfach mit nur am 5.1 system anschließen. ich hab mein rechner über coax digital mit meinem onkyo verbunden und ich hatte noch kein spiel wo 5.1 hatte. zudem brauch man auch noch ne teure soundkarte wo dann die lizenz hat.


 
Wo braucht man eine teure Soundkarte? Mit einem externen Receiver reicht in den meisten Fällen der HDMI Ausgang einer aktuellen GraKa aus



			
				Areos schrieb:
			
		

> und ich würde das nicht pauschalisieren das 99% der wo ohne console nicht zocken würden nur "wii hüpfer sind". da kenn ich schon viele und es gibt insgesammt mehr als genug wo auf xbox/ps3 zocken.


 
Das jemand (nur) auf der Konsole zockt heißt noch lange nicht, dass er überhaupt nicht zocken würde, wenn er diese Option nicht hätte...



> genau so wie angeblich jeder mit ner console zu weit weg vom bildschirm sitzen würde. ich weiss garnicht wie man auf sowas kommt -.-


 
Die meisten Konsolenspieler sitzen beim Zocken 2m+ vom Bildschirm entfernt.

Bei 2m sollte man schon zumindest einen 50 Zoll TV haben um _Full HD_ ausnutzen zu können... aber wer hat das schon? Viele sitzen auch noch weiter weg, meist hört man "2-3m" tja... größere TVs als 50 Zoll sind sehr selten und astronomisch teuer

Und dann kommen die selben Leute und geben an, es wäre viel geiler auf einem 40 Zoll TV zu zocken als auf einem 24 Zoll Monitor...



			
				Areos schrieb:
			
		

> aufwärtskompatibel sind 80% -90% der spiele von der xbox 1 dagegen gibts viele alte pc games nicht mehr unter win7 laufen und den stress mit 2 betriebssystem muss ich mir auch net geben.


 
Zwei Betriebssysteme sind vielleicht umständlich aber zwei Konsolen sind es noch viel mehr...



			
				Areos schrieb:
			
		

> gebrauchte hardware muss man ausserdem auch erstmal losbringen. ich bin kein fan von gebrauchter hardware weil man nie weiss wenn sie den geist aufgibt. das kann man nur unter freunden/bekannten machen wobei ich da nur verkaufe aber auch nix kaufen würde


 
Ganz deiner Meinung... aber gebrauchte Hardware kann man immernoch viel eher verkaufen als gebrauchte Konsolen



			
				TheMiz schrieb:
			
		

> Maus+Tastatur sind genauer und schneller als ein Pad, aber nicht besser.
> Es kommt einzig und alleine auf den Spieler an was man als "besser" empfindet.
> Ein Call of Duty verkauft sich pro Konsole 8 Mio. mal und am PC gibt es nur Schätzungen auf ~ 1 Mio.
> Auf Konsole hat jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen, am PC gibt es schon deutlich mehr Cheater und
> ...


 
1) Was die Dumme Masse macht ist relativ egal

2) Nach dem MWF2 Debakel sollte klar sein, dass die PC Spieler dannach mit Call of Duty etwas "vorsichtig" geworden sind

3) Wenn man denn mit Pad spielen will geht das genauso auch am PC



			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann guck doch mal wer die Publisher der exklusiven Konsolenshooter sind. Das sind nur Sony und Microsoft. Merkwürdig oder? ^^


 
Hm... schade, dass sich Firmen wie Intel, AMD, nVidia, ASUS, Dell,... nicht als Publisher betätigen um, ähnlich wie auf den Konsolen, alle ~2 Jahre einen PC exklusiven Plattformköder vom Crysis Kaliber auf den Markt zu werfen; selbst wenn es weniger einnimmt als kostet könnte sich das Spiel durch den Effekt auf die Hardwareverkäufe rechnen- ähnlich wie auf den Konsolen


----------



## widder0815 (21. März 2011)

Pc is the best ... ich zocke sau gerne Strategie (kennen Konsolerus nicht ich weiß) ... WOOOW ich hab mal Bock wieder SuddenStrike zu Zocken was 10 Jahre alt ist oder andere Games die oldscool sind (geht das mit Ps3 oder Box? ) .
zack Pc hochgefahren , mit xp gehts weiter und ich hab spass ( pc user haben natürlich 2 BS ) ...
dann mal bisl von der Koutsch  zocken ... oh ja TompRaider war ja bei der Letzten PCGH dabei ... mit Microsoft Pad gehts also los  ( übrigens , bei mir Läuft und Hüpft Lara Nackt rum) jea
usw usf


----------



## TheMiz (21. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> GTA IV wurde auf dem PC, wie gesagt, immerhin ~3 Millionen Mal verkauft- angesichts der Probleme beim Start und der Tatsche, dass es über ein halbes Jahr verzögert, relativ zur Konsolenversion, erschienen ist ein sehr gutes Ergebnis


Gib mir eine Quelle die 100% belegt wie oft GTA4 am PC nachweisbar (Retail oder nicht Retail, mir egal) verkauft wurde bitte.

Irgendwelche Differenz-Rechnungen zählen nicht, da sich die Konsolenversionen ja genauso weiterverkaufen in der Zwischenzeit.
Ich habe dir eine Quelle gegeben, du (und andere) spekulierst nur und sagst aus dem Nichts heraus dass sich die PC-Version 3 Millionen verkauft hat.
Das ist als Quelle aber nicht tragbar.

Und dann beantworte meine Frage warum Rockstar ein Red Dead Redemption nach fast einem Jahr noch immer nicht mal für den PC angekündigt hat.
Warum bringen sie ein Spiel, was sich auf Konsole hervorragend verkauft hat (3,63 Mio. PS3 und 4,2 Mio. mal Xbox 360 -> Nachweis ist *HIER*) nicht auch am PC?
Wenn GTA4 ja so erfolgreich war am PC warum bringen sie dann RDR nicht auch? Das widerspricht sich irgendwie oder?


----------



## The_Final (21. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Genauso gut hättest du auf dem PC durch Diabolo, Quake, Doom, Age of Empires,... "angefixt" werden können...


Ich weiß nicht, diese "sich mit 1 Konsole, 1 Spiel und 3 Kumpels vor den Fernseher hocken und gegeneinander spielen"-Sache hatte auf mich einen größeren Reiz, als PCs durch die Gegend zu schleppen und 1 Spiel pro Person kaufen zu müssen.


> Ich kenne tatsächlich niemanden, der auf der Konsole zu spielen begonnen hat und auch niemanden, der ausschließlich Konsolenspieler ist
> 
> Einen PC hat man.
> 
> Da liegt es nahe, damit zu spielen bzw. mit dem Spielen zu beginnen; eine Konsole kauft man in der Regel giezielt, wenn man spielen will aber bevor man bereit ist so viel Geld auszugeben hat man in der Regel bereits gespielt


Wenn man einen Office-PC oder ein Note/Netbook hat, sehe ich keinen zwingenden Grund, damit plötzlich zu spielen anzufangen. Aber wenn ein Kumpel eine Konsole hat und man hin und wieder mit/gegeneinander spielt, kann das schon dazu führen, dass man sich selbst irgendwann so ein Gerät anschafft oder beim nächsten PC-Kauf auf Spieletauglichkeit achtet.


> Und? Du bestätigst damit doch nur, dass man alte Konsolen nicht verkaufen kann, wenn man seine alten Spiele weiterspielen möchte


Ich kann ein 13 Jahre altes Spiel der vorletzten Konsolengeneration auf einer Konsole der aktuellen Generation spielen, und das noch dazu völlig DAU-tauglich (ich muss nichts installieren oder konfigurieren). Die PSX hab ich verkauft, als ich meine PS2 hatte; hätte ich mich früher dazu entschlossen, die PS3 zu kaufen, hätte ich die PS2 auch nicht mehr. Zumindest als Besitzer von Sony-Konsolen ist der Weiterverkauf der alten Konsolen also eher weniger ein Problem.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

Superwip 

Zu GTA 4:

Hier ist ein guter HD-Grafikverleich zwischen Xbox360 und PC . Ich hab die PC-Version und die Xbox-Version gespielt und wenn mans selber so "live & direkt" xD sieht ist der Unterschied noch viel drastischer als im Video. 

Grand Theft Auto IV Video Game, PC/360 Comparison HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com



> Hm... schade, dass sich Firmen wie Intel, AMD, nVidia, ASUS, Dell,... nicht als Publisher betätigen um, ähnlich wie auf den Konsolen, alle ~2 Jahre einen PC exklusiven Plattformköder vom Crysis Kaliber auf den Markt zu werfen; selbst wenn es weniger einnimmt als kostet könnte sich das Spiel durch den Effekt auf die Hardwareverkäufe rechnen- ähnlich wie auf den Konsolen



Offenbar gehts den Firmen auch so saugut. Intel z.B. lässt jetzt erstmal für 5 Milliarden Dollar ne Chipfabrik bauen.


----------



## Primer (21. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Gib mir eine Quelle die 100% belegt wie oft GTA4 am PC nachweisbar (Retail oder nicht Retail, mir egal) verkauft wurde bitte.
> 
> Irgendwelche Differenz-Rechnungen zählen nicht, da sich die Konsolenversionen ja genauso weiterverkaufen in der Zwischenzeit.
> Ich habe dir eine Quelle gegeben, du (und andere) spekulierst nur und sagst aus dem Nichts heraus dass sich die PC-Version 3 Millionen verkauft hat.
> ...


 
Du wirst KEINE entsprechende Quelle finden, da es schlicht keine gesicherten PC-Verkaufszahlen gibt...im Umkehrschluss kannst du das aber genauso wenig für deine Argumentation nehmen. Is wie mit den Schwarzkopierern, keiner weiß es genau, jeder sagt was anderes, letztendlich ist aber auch das nur Spekulation.
Fakt ist und da sind wir uns wohl alle einige, es gibt sie die Schwarzkopierer und es ist mMn genauso Fakt, das sich PC Versionen meist schlechter Verkaufen als die entsprechende Xbox oder PS3 Fassung. Der springende Punkt ist bloß um wie viel? Da so gut wie alle Publisher/Entwickler gewillt sind eine PC Fassung zu Realesen, scheint es zumindest lohnenswert zu sein. 

@RdR...wenn das Spiel spätestens 2 Monate nach Konsolen-Release(18.Mai) nicht erscheint, wird es nie erscheinen...das war die letzte Verzögerung für die Episoden von GTA IV.


----------



## TheMiz (21. März 2011)

@ primerp

Richtig, es gibt keine Quelle am PC.
Aber es gibt eben welche bei Konsolen. Eine Quelle die eindeutig belegt wie erfolgreich sich die Spiele verkaufen.
Am PC kann man nur spekulieren und Red Dead Redemption gibt es seit Mai 2010.
Es ist ein überaus erfolgreiches Spiel was aber seit fast einem Jahr nicht mal am PC angekündigt wird.
Wenn man nun nachdenkt könnte man als Argument nehmen dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt für Rockstar
es am PC zu bringen. Weil die Verkaufszahlen zu schlecht sind. 3 Millionen wären aber sicher nicht zu schlecht.
Deswegen ist diese Zahl bei GTA4 absoluter Nonsens da sich Rockstar an diesem Spiel ja auch orientiert.


----------



## widder0815 (21. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Oh Gott! Wenn ich den letzten Beitrag so lese wird mir Angst und Bange, das Volksverdummung doch ansteckend ist.
> 
> Schade ums Protein was im Hirn verraucht.
> 
> ...





Hübie schrieb:


> Nein. Du hast dazwischengefunkt  Meine widder 08/15 ... es sei denn das war Ironie (welche nicht heraus zu lesen ist).


 




Volksverdummung? was willst den duuu jetzt von mir !!!
Geh deine Probaganda wo anderst verzapfen man ...  wenn ich Paar Beispiele bringe was der Pc der Konsole voraus hat brauchst du mich hir nich beleidigen du ***

und dein LG kannste dir Hust

Was ich beim Pc ausserdem besser finde ist genau das , was Konsoleros hir als Negativ angeben ... Das Lan Zocken , weil mit geteilten Bildschirm is es voll Asi ... na Klasse ich seh wo mein Kumpel gerade rumläuft (Toll) , das Fand ich damals als Konsolero nicht gut.
Spass gemacht hatte damals mit der Ps1 c&c gegeneinander zocken , aber mit 2 PlayStations per Kabel .


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2011)

Konsolen sind sowiso die bessere "Spieleplattform" da könnt ihr mit eure Grafik rumprollen bis der Osterhase kommt


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

Metro 2033, Splinter Cell: Conviction, Divinity 2, Mass Effect, Risen uvm gabs auch nicht für die PS3. Hat sich wohl nicht gelohnt


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2011)

The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, diese "sich mit 1 Konsole, 1 Spiel und 3 Kumpels vor den Fernseher hocken und gegeneinander spielen"-Sache hatte auf mich einen größeren Reiz, als PCs durch die Gegend zu schleppen und 1 Spiel pro Person kaufen zu müssen.


 
PCs hat man. Für den Anfang muss man auch nichts kaufen, es gibt ja nicht umsonst drölf+1 Gratisspiele im Netz, von Farmville bis Battlefield Heroes und Quake Live



			
				The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man einen Office-PC oder ein Note/Netbook hat, sehe ich keinen zwingenden Grund, damit plötzlich zu spielen anzufangen. Aber wenn ein Kumpel eine Konsole hat und man hin und wieder mit/gegeneinander spielt, kann das schon dazu führen, dass man sich selbst irgendwann so ein Gerät anschafft oder beim nächsten PC-Kauf auf Spieletauglichkeit achtet.


 
Für den Anfang reicht jeder PC aus, für einfache Spiele braucht man keine dezitierte "Gaminghardware"...

Und wenn man ein Notebook hat dann ist es auch nicht schwer dieses zu einer kleinen LAN mitzunehmen

Überhaupt "lernt" man das Spielen heute doch sowieso auf jeden Fall in der Schule kennen, ob nun vorzugsweise auf der Konsole oder auf dem PC, daran kommt man heutzutage doch fast noch weniger vorbei als am Fernsehen oder Facebook



			
				The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ein 13 Jahre altes Spiel der vorletzten Konsolengeneration auf einer Konsole der aktuellen Generation spielen, und das noch dazu völlig DAU-tauglich (ich muss nichts installieren oder konfigurieren). Die PSX hab ich verkauft, als ich meine PS2 hatte; hätte ich mich früher dazu entschlossen, die PS3 zu kaufen, hätte ich die PS2 auch nicht mehr. Zumindest als Besitzer von Sony-Konsolen ist der Weiterverkauf der alten Konsolen also eher weniger ein Problem.


 
Die erste Version der PS3 waren nur abwärtskompatibel weil sie die komplette PS2 Hardware verbaut hatten...

Bereits die erste in Europa erhältliche Version hatte nurnoch den GPU verbaut und war damit nurnoch recht eingeschränkt abwärtskompatibel



			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip
> 
> Zu GTA 4:
> 
> ...


 
Ja... ich musste GTA IV auf der Konsole auch schon mitansehen und es ist nicht schön...



			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar gehts den Firmen auch so saugut. Intel z.B. lässt jetzt erstmal für 5 Milliarden Dollar ne Chipfabrik bauen.


 
Ja... da sollten 20-30 Millionen für einen PC Exklusiven AAA Titel doch auch nicht weiter auffallen- selbst wenn man ihn verschenkt



			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolen sind sowiso die bessere "Spieleplattform" da könnt ihr mit eure Grafik rumprollen bis der Osterhase kommt


----------



## widder0815 (21. März 2011)

Mal was anderes , ich sehe hir bei den Konsoleros immer nur Ps3 und Box ... die Beste konsole auf dieser Erde ist aber ---> Nintendo , die ist wirklich gut im Fun ... einfach nur Fun 
bei bekannten mit der Wii hab ich in den Letzten Jahren mehr spass gehabt als mit ps und Box innerhalb ihres ganzen da seins


----------



## Primer (21. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ primerp
> 
> Richtig, es gibt keine Quelle am PC.
> Aber es gibt eben welche bei Konsolen. Eine Quelle die eindeutig belegt wie erfolgreich sich die Spiele verkaufen.
> ...



Deswegen sprach ich ja auch die Episoden an, welche aufgrund von MS 1Jahr und 2Monate später für PC und PS3 erschienen sind.

Sagt ja auch niemand das Konsolenspiele keinen Erfolg haben...nur ist es eben aufgrund der vollen Release-Liste am PC auch nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen, das der PC keinen Erfolg hat^^
Für mein dafür halten verkaufen sich die Meisten gehypten oder sehr guten(und wenigstens halbwegs bekannten/Massentauglichen) Multiplatformer im Rahmen von 1-3 Millionen pro Plattform, ist aber mein eigener Spekulatius.


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> die Beste konsole auf dieser Erde ist aber ---> Nintendo , die ist wirklich gut im Fun ... einfach nur Fun


 
Naja wenn man nicht aufpasst muss man sich halt nen neuen TV holen 
Fernseher mit WII-Plastiktennisschlger zerstrt - Nickles (etwa 5:05)
Haha da muss man schon richtig vom Spiel begeistert sein


----------



## Per4mance (21. März 2011)

@Robin_94: deswegen is bei der Wii die handschlaufe dran, wer die nicht nutzt is selber schuld


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Macht ja nicht jeder dran 
Aber ich denke, sowas passiert nur Leuten, die beim spielen neben der Kapp sind


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

Superwip 



> Ja... da sollten 20-30 Millionen für einen PC Exklusiven AAA Titel doch auch nicht weiter auffallen- selbst wenn man ihn verschenkt



Hm, 20 - 30 Mio würden sie wahrscheinlich sogar wieder reinholen und noch Gewinn machen. Aber es gibt da erstmal paar Fragen zu klären: Ist das wirtschaftlich notwendig? Warum soll Intel bezahlen und nicht z.B. AMD? Warum sollte man sich auf fachfremde Sachen konzentrieren? ...

Und wenn man sich die Relaseliste für 2011 anguckt stellt sich ne weitere Frage. 

Portal 2, Crysis 2, Duke Nukem Forever, Risen 2, Battlefield 3, Diablo 3 , The Witcher 2, Assassins's Creed: Brotherhood, Dead Space 2, Fear 3, Rage, The Elder Scrolls 5, Driver, Bulletstorm, Homefront, Dragon Age 2, Fable 3, Hunted, Brink, Deus Ex, Batman: Arkham City, Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, Mass Effect 3, Dead Island, Metal Gear Solid: Rising

Warum soll man sich bei diesem grossen Line Up 2011 Sorgen um PC-Spiele machen?


----------



## widder0815 (21. März 2011)

Robin_94 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man nicht aufpasst muss man sich halt nen neuen TV holen
> Fernseher mit WII-Plastiktennisschlger zerstrt - Nickles (etwa 5:05)
> Haha da muss man schon richtig vom Spiel begeistert sein


 
naja wenn man Besoffen ist dann Passiert das eben 
aber dafür ist die Billig haaahaaa


----------



## The_Final (21. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> PCs hat man. Für den Anfang muss man auch nichts kaufen, es gibt ja nicht umsonst drölf+1 Gratisspiele im Netz, von Farmville bis Battlefield Heroes und Quake Live


Der durchschnittliche User hat keine 4 PCs zu Hause herumstehen, für den Fall, dass er mit Freunden eine Runde zocken will. Zumindest für einen Einsteiger kann es meiner Ansicht nach einen Unterschied machen, ob man allein zu Hause hockt oder oder mit Freunden zusammensitzt.


> Für den Anfang reicht jeder PC aus, für einfache Spiele braucht man keine dezitierte "Gaminghardware"...


Ich denke, hier reden wir ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Mein Punkt ist: wieso sollte jemand, der mit Spielen nichts am Hut hat, plötzlich auf seinem PC zu spielen beginnen? Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach überwindet man die "Hürde", mit dem Spielen anzufangen, leichter, wenn man daraus einen gemütlichen Abend mit Kumpels macht.


> Und wenn man ein Notebook hat dann ist es auch nicht schwer dieses zu einer kleinen LAN mitzunehmen


Da stimme ich dir zu.


> Überhaupt "lernt" man das Spielen heute doch sowieso auf jeden Fall Schule kennen, ob nun vorzugsweise auf der Konsole oder auf dem PC, daran kommt man heutzutage doch fast noch weniger vorbei als am Fernsehen oder Facebook


Sollte das heißen "in der Schule kennen" oder ist "Schule" da hineingerutscht?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Btw. ich sag nur BF3:
Konsole=24 Spieler
PC=64 Spieler


----------



## BigRed306 (21. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schwer ein Spiel zu installieren? Abgesehen davon gibt es einige Spiele, die man auch auf der Konsole installieren _muss_ und einige Spiele, die man auf dem PC nicht installieren muss...



Für mich ist das installieren von Software absolut kein Problem, warum auch? Darum ging es mir mal absolut nicht! (BTW: Welches Spiel muß man auf der Konsole installieren?)

Aber: ich werde nen Teufel tun und mein mühevoll eingerichtetes Wohnzimmer mit einem PC verunstalten. 
Hast du schonmal mit Maus und Tastatur auf nem 60" TV gezockt? Ich hab´s probiert und glaub mir, das ist nicht sehr angenehm. 
An einen PC gehört ein Monitor und kein Fernseher. Da ich einen Plasmafernseher nutze brauchst du mir von Latenzen nichts erzählen, denn selbst mit einem Inputlag von ~30ms ist das zumindest nicht schlechter als am PC (Inputlag + Schaltzeiten)! 

Zum Thema Surround gibt´s nicht viel zu sagen, ausser das in meinem Fall meine Rechner in einem eigenen Zimmer stehen. Vernünftigen 5.1 Sound habe ich nur im Wohnzimmer, am PC tut es ein Headset mit echtem 5.1. AQber ein Surround Headset ist kein vergleich zu einer vernünftigen Anlage!

Es geht hier auch nicht darum wo die bessere Grafik oder Modifizierbarkeit gegeben ist. Mir ging es einfach darum dass ich manche Games lieber auf der Konsole spiele als an einem PC. 
Ich nutze seit ich denken kann beide Plattformen gleichermassen, denn ich kann das und ich darf das. Ich muß mich nicht rechtfertigen warum das so ist. Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben und fertig!

Ich bin sowohl PC Gamer (Quark, BF, LFS, usw.), als auch Konsolero (GT Serie, Forza, usw.)! Was spricht denn dagegen? 
Manche verteidigen "ihre" Lieblingsplattform so dermassen dass es schon peinlich ist!
Ich besitze auch nicht nur ein Auto und rechtfertige mich auch dafür nicht. Je nach Bedarf eben spaßig, geräumig oder praktisch! Genauso halte ich es mit PC oder Konsolen.

Also fassen wir mal zusammen: 

Fremde und andersartige Meinungen dürfen nicht toleriert werden! 
XBOX ist das Beste, PS3 ist das Beste und PCs sind auch am Besten! (Meiner Meinung nach ist das echt alles am Besten )
Kauft euch doch auch einfach jede verfügbare Plattform und alle sind zufrieden


----------



## BigRed306 (21. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Btw. ich sag nur BF3:
> Konsole=24 Spieler
> PC=64 Spieler



100%ige Zustimmung, aber es gibt auch ne Kehrseite 

Konsole = 24 Spieler & fast keine Cheater
PC = 64 Spieler & Cheater mit Sicherheit vorhanden 

Trotzdem werd ich es auf dem PC spielen. Bei Shootern geht eben nichts über Maus und Tastatur


----------



## BigRed306 (21. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Superwip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Solange für Konsolen wie die XBOX Programmiert wird, wird es die meisten Titel auch für den PC geben. Ob diese dann auf dem PC Vorteile gegnüber der Konsole bieten sei mal dahingestellt.
Ein Hoch auf DirectX. Gefährlich wärs eher wenn die Entwickler nurnoch auf die PS3 setzen würden. Da ist dann bei Portierungen schon ein größerer Arbeitsaufwand also auch finanzieller Aufwand nötig!

Ich mach mir um den PC keine Sorgen.


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2011)

Bei den Konsoleros ist das mit BF3 eigendlich gar nicht so schlimm. 
Es wurde gesagt das die Maps angepasst werden, heißt also man läuft nicht mit 24 Mann auf ner übergroßen Map rum


----------



## BigRed306 (21. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Bei den Konsoleros ist das mit BF3 eigendlich gar nicht so schlimm.
> Es wurde gesagt das die Maps angepasst werden, heißt also man läuft nicht mit 24 Mann auf ner übergroßen Map rum


 
Platz wäre ja auch nicht unbedingt das Schlimmste was man haben kann


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

Battlefield 2 wurde auch angepasst. Battlefield 2: Modern Combat: Playstation 2: Amazon.de: Games

Kein Vergleich zur PC-Version (kleinere Maps, viel weniger Spieler pro Server, arcadelastigere Steuerung, schlechtere Grafik) aber immerhin.


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2011)

Gut


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, 20 - 30 Mio würden sie wahrscheinlich sogar wieder reinholen und noch Gewinn machen. Aber es gibt da erstmal paar Fragen zu klären: Ist das wirtschaftlich notwendig? Warum soll Intel bezahlen und nicht z.B. AMD? Warum sollte man sich auf fachfremde Sachen konzentrieren? ...


 
Wirtschaftlich notwendig? Sicher nicht...

Wirtschaftlich _sinnvoll_? Wahrscheinlich...

Die Frage wer denn bezahlen sollte stellt sich auch nur beschränkt denn

1) Gibt es ja die *PC Gaming Alliance*, ein Konsortium aus diversen nahmhaften Firmen, unter anderem Intel und AMD, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben den PC als Spieleplattform gegenüber den Konsolen zu pushen; die könnten ja eventuell mal auch aktiv etwas machen, das über Schreibtischsesselrennen und Kaffeepause hinausgeht...

Aufgrund der bedauerlichen Ineffektiviktät dieses Konsortiums sind mittlerweile nVidia, Microsoft und Dell/Alienware ausgetreten (und Sony, vermutlich aber aus anderen Gründen...)

2) Konnten durchaus auch einzelne Firmen oder kleinere Gruppen von Firmen eine derartige Aufgabe übernehmen; der Vorteil für die betreffenden liegt klar auf der Hand: das Firmenlogo kann werbewirksam auf der Verpackung und im Vorspann platziert werden, man kann auch im Vorfeld die Werbetrommel rühren und das Spiel auch auf die eigene Hardware optimieren- wenn etwa AMD ein Spiel entwickeln bzw. publishen würde, dass perfekt auf AMD CPUs und GraKas angepasst ist und auf ihnen wesentlich besser läuft als auf jenen der Konkurrenz wäre das natürlich ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Werbeeffekt

Vor allem Intel und nVidia arbeiten zwar zum Teil mit den Spieleentwicklern zusammen, unterstützen Optimierungen und den Einbau PC Exklusiver Featutures aber da geht noch mehr



			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man sich die Relaseliste für 2011 anguckt stellt sich ne weitere Frage.
> 
> Portal 2, Crysis 2, Duke Nukem Forever, Risen 2, Battlefield 3, Diablo 3 , The Witcher 2, Assassins's Creed: Brotherhood, Dead Space 2, Fear 3, Rage, The Elder Scrolls 5, Driver, Bulletstorm, Homefront, Dragon Age 2, Fable 3, Hunted, Brink, Deus Ex, Batman: Arkham City, Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, Mass Effect 3, Dead Island, Metal Gear Solid: Rising
> 
> Warum soll man sich bei diesem grossen Line Up 2011 Sorgen um PC-Spiele machen?


 
Liegt doch klar auf der Hand: die meisten dieser Spiele sind, großteils auch noch relativ schlecht portierte, Crossplattformspiele... zumindestens sämtliche Egoshooter

Das bedeutet einerseits, dass sie Hardwaretechnisch nicht besonders gut auf den PC optimiert sind und in dem Zusammenhang sowohl oft schlecht auf schwächeren Systemen und Notebooks laufen als auch High-End Systeme @max nicht auslasten können; gerade letzteres gefällt den Hardwareherstellern sicher nicht wirklich...

Sein wir mal ehrlich: wenn man nicht exotische Spielereien wie etwa Stereo-3D, ein Multimonitorsetup, einen 2k Monitor, massives SSAA oder ähnliches nutzt reicht heute eine >200€ GraKa und allgemein ein ~600€ System für die allermeisten Spiele @max @Full HD- das kann nicht im Sinne der Hardwarehersteller sein

Genausowenig gefallen ihnen allzu hohe Mindestanforderungen, insbesondere im Bezug auf die GPU Last, im Hinblick auf mobile Geräte

Andererseits ist ein _Crossplattformspiel_ meiner Meinung nach prinzipiell ein untauglicher "Plattformköder", außer vielleicht es ist auf dem PC wirklich sehr viel besser (BF3? hoffen wirs...); mit einer ähnlichen Spieleliste könnte man auch auf PS3 und XBox 360 auftrumpfen- nur gibt es dort dann noch die zusätzlichen Plattformköder Halo, Forza, GT5, Killzone, Gears of War 2/3, RdR,...

Insbesondere bei Rennspielen und auch Egoshootern fehlen auf den ersten Blick -und der ist oftmals wesentlich- schlagkräftige Argumente für den PC, die über die bessere Grafik hinausgehen

Genauso fehlen weitgehend Spiele, die einen berechtigten Grund für eine Aufrüstung liefern oder eine Möglichkeit eine nach oben offene Geldsumme mit auf den ersten Blick sichtbaren grafischen Vorteilen in ein System zu investieren (wie etwa seinerzeit Crysis); okay, hier gibt es etwa RUSE aber das trifft wohl auch nur eher eine Randzielgruppe


Für die PC Hardwarehersteller ist die Spieleplattform PC sicher alles andere als unwichtig: Intel etwa verdient mit einer verkauften Konsole 0€, mit einem Gaming- PC (mit Intel CPU) 100€+...

Intel hat ja auch selbst in letzter Zeit öfter betont, sein Angebot diversifizieren zu wollen, da man am (x86) CPU Mark zu wenig Wachstumspotential sieht (und vermutlich "zu viel" Geld hat); was läge da näher als ein paar Spiele zu publishen?

Selbst Microsoft sollte am weiterbestehen des PCs als Spieleplattform interressiert sein: in gewissen Kreisen ist das für die meisten Spiele nötige DirectX der einzige wesentliche Grund für Windows... das war sicher auch mit ein Grund für den endgültigen Siegeszug des PC in den Privathaushalten in den 1990ern; die Alternativen zu Windows sind zahlreich und werden in den letzten Jahren immer stärker, ob MacOS, klassisches Linux oder neuartige Distributionen wie Android und MeeGo, die vom Tablet Ufer aus "angreifen"- DirectX haben sie alle nicht aber etwa für die meisten MMOs, wie etwa WoW welches auch in einer OpenGL Version vorliegt reichen sie genauso aus wie für Streaming Klienten und die meisten Browsergames und in den übrigen Anwendungen für den Hausgebrauch bieten sie ebenfalls zu großen Teilen brauchbare, teils sogar bessere Alternativen



			
				The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Der durchschnittliche User hat keine 4 PCs zu Hause herumstehen, für den Fall, dass er mit Freunden eine Runde zocken will. Zumindest für einen Einsteiger kann es meiner Ansicht nach einen Unterschied machen, ob man allein zu Hause hockt oder oder mit Freunden zusammensitzt.


 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es heutzutage irgendein Kind gibt, dass nicht mit Spielen in Berührung kommt; es spielt ja so oder so wirklich jeder

Bei uns hatten wir etwa in der Volksschule zwei PCs in der Klasse, auf denen in den Pausen fleißig gespielt wurde (hauptsächlich DOS-Dorf ); bei dem technischen Fortschritt müssten sie mittlerweile bei den ersten 3D Games angekommen sein...

Ich denke wenn man mal gespielt hat, und es macht einem Spaß wird man automatisch Gamer



			
				The_Final schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, hier reden wir ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Mein Punkt ist: wieso sollte jemand, der mit Spielen nichts am Hut hat, plötzlich auf seinem PC zu spielen beginnen? Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach überwindet man die "Hürde", mit dem Spielen anzufangen, leichter, wenn man daraus einen gemütlichen Abend mit Kumpels macht.


 
Wie gesagt: ich denke, heute gibt es praktisch niemanden mehr, zumindestens nicht in der klassischen Altersgruppe ~<25, der "nichts mit Spielen am Hut hat", Konsolen sind dafür aber wenig bis garnicht verantwortlich



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: ich werde nen Teufel tun und mein mühevoll eingerichtetes Wohnzimmer mit einem PC verunstalten.


 
"Verunstalten"?! In welchem Forum sind wir hier?

Einerseits ist es durchaus möglich ohne allzu großen Bastelaufwand einen spieletauglichen PC zu bauen, der zuminedstens nicht wesentlich größer ist als die Urversionen der Konsolen oder ein DVD Player; andererseits gibt es doch wirklich kompakte Gehäuse für jeden Geschmack- mit Modpotential, sollte einem wirklich keines zusagen

Schließlich bleibt immernoch die Möglichkeit den PC zu "verstecken": in einem Kasten, unter/in der Couch, hinter dem TV,... der PC muss ja nichtmal unmittelbar neben dem TV stehen, ein HDMI Kabel kann locker 5m lang sein, ein DVD/Blu-Ray Laufwerk kann auch extern gestaltet und in bis zu ~3m Entfernung (maximale reguläre USB Kabellänge) zum PC platziert werden

Desweiteren kann man mit einem (spieletauglichen) HTPC ja auch diverse andere Geräte ersetzen, insbesondere Festplattenrekorder und SAT Receiver- und natürlich auch die Konsole




			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schonmal mit Maus und Tastatur auf nem 60" TV gezockt? Ich hab´s probiert und glaub mir, das ist nicht sehr angenehm.
> An einen PC gehört ein Monitor und kein Fernseher. Da ich einen Plasmafernseher nutze brauchst du mir von Latenzen nichts erzählen, denn selbst mit einem Inputlag von ~30ms ist das zumindest nicht schlechter als am PC (Inputlag + Schaltzeiten)!


 
Nein, ich hab noch nie an einem 60 Zoll TV gezockt aber an diversesten Bildschirmen und Leinwänden mit verschiedensten Diagonalen; letztenendes ist der Bildschirm hier ja auch kaum von Bedeutung; natürlich kann man an einem 60 Zoll TV genauso gut mit Maus und Tastatur zocken wie mit einem 24 Zöller- wenn man einen Schreibtisch davor stehen hat

Will man auf der Couch liegen ist -unabhängig von der Größe des TVs- diese Form der Steuerung freilich nicht ganz optimal aber das muss ja nicht sein- am PC kann man ja auch genausogut einen Controller oder ein bewegungsempfindliches Steuergerät wie etwa den Wii Controller oder Kinect verwenden wie auf der Konsole, in Rennspielen z.B. ist man damit sowieso besser dran, in anderen Spielen ergeht es einem zumindestens nicht schlechter als auf der Konsole

Ich verwende etwa eine bewegungsempfindliche Maus, sie meiner Meinung nach zumindestens in RTS Spielen einem Controller klar überlegen wenn auch kein multiplayertauglicher Mausersatz, auch Shooter lassen sich damit mit etwas Übung durchaus spielen wenn auch ebenfalls sicher nicht wirklich konkurrenzfähig

Zum RTS oder Egoshooter zocken im Multiplayer wird man sicher so oder so zurück an den Schreibtisch gehen, ob man nun eine Konsole oder einen PC im Wohnzimmer stehen hat aber der PC ist trotzdem klar besser als die Konsole

Auch die Behauptung, ein PC ließe sich am TV nicht vernünftig steuern ist falsch; Windows Media Center in den Autostart und schon ist der PC perfekt TV tauglich; die Oberfläche ist auf die Bedienung per Fernbedienung oder Controller genauso optimiert wie die Firmware einer Konsole, man kann aus dem WMC heraus auch Programme und Spiele starten oder den PC herunterfahren/neu starten



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Surround gibt´s nicht viel zu sagen, ausser das in meinem Fall meine Rechner in einem eigenen Zimmer stehen. Vernünftigen 5.1 Sound habe ich nur im Wohnzimmer, am PC tut es ein Headset mit echtem 5.1. AQber ein Surround Headset ist kein vergleich zu einer vernünftigen Anlage!


Was hindert dich daran, ob nun im Wohnzimmer oder am Schreibtisch eine "ordentliche" Anlage an den PC zu hängen?



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sowohl PC Gamer (Quark, BF, LFS, usw.), als auch Konsolero (GT Serie, Forza, usw.)! Was spricht denn dagegen?
> Manche verteidigen "ihre" Lieblingsplattform so dermassen dass es schon peinlich ist!
> Ich besitze auch nicht nur ein Auto und rechtfertige mich auch dafür nicht. Je nach Bedarf eben spaßig, geräumig oder praktisch! Genauso halte ich es mit PC oder Konsolen.


 
Ein PC ist alles, was eine Konsole jemals sein kann und noch viel mehr!

Wenn Crossplattformspiele wie GT oder Forza deine einzigen Ausreden dafür sind, dass du auf dem PC spielst sieh das wenigstens ein und ärgere dich, dass es diese Spiele nicht in besserer Grafik, modifizierbar und frei am PC gibt



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsole = 24 Spieler & fast keine Cheater
> PC = 64 Spieler & Cheater mit Sicherheit vorhanden


 
Die Cheaterproblematik wird doch allgemein maßlos übertrieben, wirklich Probleme damit hab ich noch nicht gehabt, zumindestens nicht auf geschützten Servern... am ehesten noch in MWF2 aber das ist noch aus ganz anderen Gründen ein Trauerspiel...


----------



## Wenzman (22. März 2011)

> Metal Gear Solid: Rising


Metal Gear Solid Rising ist seit langem das erste MGS Spiel das es auch wieder für den PC geben wird.

Wenn ich bei Spielen die Wahl zwischen PC- und PS3 version habe nehme ich meistens die PC Version.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Bei den Konsoleros ist das mit BF3 eigendlich gar nicht so schlimm.
> Es wurde gesagt das die Maps angepasst werden, heißt also man läuft nicht mit 24 Mann auf ner übergroßen Map rum


 
Klasse dann kommen noch kleine Maps hinzu


----------



## Wenzman (22. März 2011)

> Bei den Konsoleros ist das mit BF3 eigendlich gar nicht so schlimm.
> Es wurde gesagt das die Maps angepasst werden, heißt also man läuft nicht mit 24 Mann auf ner übergroßen Map rum



Also mich würden kleine Maps und deutlich weniger Spieler in einem Spiel der classic Battlefield Reihe richtig stören


----------



## Shooter (22. März 2011)

Jop, 

mich würden auch Cheater, Bugs ,PB und das ständige gekicke von Kiddy Admins stören


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2011)

Superwip 

Da hast du durchaus Recht, wobei RDR kein Plattformköder ist, sondern aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen nicht für den PC erscheint. (Bei dem Wettbewerb zwischen PS3 und Xbox360 sind höchstwahrscheinlich nur die Exklusivtitel für ein System Plattformköder. Meine Vermutung zum Ausbleiben einer PC-Version von RDR hab ich ja schon geäussert.) Und die Multiplattformtitel reizen die aktuelle Hardware mitunter sehr wohl aus. Die Leistung der aktuellen Hardware wird oft für höhere FPS (beim Shooter bekanntlich sehr wichtig), höhere Bildschirmauflösung, höhere Texturauflösung, AA usw genutzt. Nichtsdestotrotz würden echte Grafikknaller wie Crysis 2007 natürlich den Hardwareverkauf etwas verbessern. Ich würde es sehr begrüssen wenn eine Lobby ala PCGA mehr tun und sowas mal auf die Beine stellen würde, aber dafür gehts den Hardwareherstellern und Microsoft wohl einfach zu gut (Der High-End Sektor ist für die ja auch nicht die Haupteinnahmequelle). 


Wenzman 



> Also mich würden kleine Maps und deutlich weniger Spieler in einem Spiel der classic Battlefield Reihe richtig stören



Mich auch. Aber wenn man BF 3 als ein verbessertes BC 2 mit Jets ansieht ists denke ich immerhin zufriedenstellend für Konsoleros. Die backen sich ja auf viele Mängel ein Ei oder kennen nix besseres.


----------



## Wenzman (23. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Mich auch. Aber wenn man BF 3 als ein verbessertes BC 2 mit Jets ansieht ists denke ich immerhin zufriedenstellend für Konsoleros. Die backen sich ja auf viele Mängel ein Ei oder kennen nix besseres.


Stimmt



> mich würden auch Cheater, Bugs ,PB und das ständige gekicke von Kiddy Admins stören


Bugs gibt es auch bei den Konsolen genug, ich kann mich noch ganz genau an Black Ops auf der Ps3 erinnern, da ist man alle 10 min rausgeflogen, danach hab ichs in den Müll geworfen.
Ich nehme gerne 10 von 6000 Servern mit Kiddy Admins in kauf, hab dafür aber dedicated server, evtl. mit Mods und kann mir die Server gezielt mit meinen Kumpels aussuchen. 
Und Cheater gibt es leider teils auch auf der Konsole, ist zwar auf dem PC deutlich verbreiteter kann aber dank PB, bzw geschützten Servern etwas eingedämmt werden.


----------



## BigRed306 (23. März 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> ..... kann aber dank PB, bzw geschützten Servern etwas eingedämmt werden.


 
Stimmt, die schaffens momentan sogar Overclocker auszusperren


----------



## Wenzman (23. März 2011)

BigRed306 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die schaffens momentan sogar Overclocker auszusperren


 
?

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.


----------



## BigRed306 (23. März 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.


 
Gibt scheinbar bei einigen Probleme mit Afterburner, Trixx, usw. wegen dem letzten Punkbusterupdate! Bei mir läuft momentan BFBC2 auch nur ohne diese Tools im Hintergrund. Sonst gibt´s hässliche Freezes inkl. Soundloop wo nurnoch ein Reset hilft.


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. März 2011)

Den Fred hier gibt es doch nicht etwa immernoch...MODERATION ---- HILFE!
Sorry: Meine SIG paßt nicht...BIN AB HEUTE XBOX-BOY


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Fred hier gibt es doch nicht etwa immernoch...MODERATION ---- HILFE!
> Sorry: Meine SIG paßt nicht...BIN AB HEUTE XBOX-BOY



Interessiert niemanden. 
Was Haltet ihr von der Playstation 3 slim eigentlich optisch gesehen ?


----------



## hempsmoker (24. März 2011)

Ist zwar nicht ganz so ein Brocken wie die Fat, aber ich finde die Fat schon um einiges ansprechender. Mir taugt der Klavierlook einfach - auch wenn das Ding Staub an zieht wie ein Magnet.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

Besser als Plastik


----------



## Shooter (24. März 2011)

PS3 Slim ist doch total schlecht.


----------



## Ceyone (24. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was Haltet ihr von der Playstation 3 slim eigentlich optisch gesehen ?


 
Sieht mehr aus wie ein Arbeitsgerät.
Ich find das ding eigentlich gut, meine erste Fat 60 Gb war zu staubanfällig.


----------



## JawMekEf (24. März 2011)

Ceyone schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie ein Arbeitsgerät.
> Ich find das ding eigentlich gut, meine erste Fat 60 Gb war zu staubanfällig.



Meine alte Fat auch  Fingerabdrücke waren am schlimmsten ^^ Naja sie ist verreckt (YLOD) hab jetzt ne Slim 120 GB ist nicht so staubanfällig bzw. Sie lässt sich leicht renigen.


----------



## TheMiz (25. März 2011)

Die PS3 Slim ist genau wie ein Spielegerät sein soll:
Schlicht aber elegant
Multimedia-tauglich
Exzellente Games
Gutes Pad
Kompakt
Blu-ray
Leise


----------



## JawMekEf (26. März 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Die PS3 Slim ist genau wie ein Spielegerät sein soll:
> Schlicht aber elegant
> Multimedia-tauglich
> Exzellente Games
> ...


 
Genau


----------



## Progs-ID (26. März 2011)

[x] PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s)


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2011)

> Die PS3 Slim ist genau wie ein Spielegerät sein soll:
> Schlicht aber elegant
> Multimedia-tauglich
> Exzellente Games
> ...



Das kann ein PC auch nur ist es zumindestens potentiell in jedem einzelnen oder auch in allen Punkten gleichzeitig besser

Und das die Games "Exzellent" sind ist auch immer relativ; relativ zu ihrem PC Äquivalent sind sie, sofern vorhanden, in den allermeisten Fällen bestenfalls gleich gut

Aber das hatten wir ja schon drölf mal


----------



## we3dm4n (26. März 2011)

...und zum wiederholten Mal siehst du immernoch nicht ein, dass bei der Kompaktheit KEIN PC zu dem Preis einer Konsole + der Leistung mithalten kann . Sowas nennt man sturr und uneinsichtig.


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2011)

Das stímmt:

Beim Preis-"Kompaktheits"-Leistungs Verhältnis kann aktuell noch kein PC mit den Slimversionen von PS3 und Xbox 360 mithalten...

Aber muss er das?

Wenn es so kompakt sein muss, was wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen gegeben sein sollte kann man ja etwas drauflgen; das grundsätzlich PCs realisierbar sind, die gleichzeitig wesentlich leistungsfähiger und gleichzeitig kompakter sind haben wir ja bereits geklärt


----------



## Primer (26. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> ...und zum wiederholten Mal siehst du immernoch nicht ein, dass bei der Kompaktheit KEIN PC zu dem Preis einer Konsole + der Leistung mithalten kann . Sowas nennt man sturr und uneinsichtig.


 
Aber du machst das jetzt auch nicht besser, zwar gibts keine Spieltauglichen Laptops zum Preis einer Konsole aber für ein gutes P/L Verhältnis bekommt man ein Gerät das sowohl mobiler, kompakter, leistungsfähiger, als auch wesentlich funktioneller ist.

Warum ist es so schwer zu verstehen, das sich alle Argumente irgendwo in ein Verhältnis zwängen, welches jedoch bei allen Plattformen in etwa gleich ist?


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

Konsole vs PC ... mit einen Pc Läßt sich einfach mehr machen (viel mehr) ... zb. am Pc werden Spiele für die Konsole entwickelt und die Konsole Selber auch


----------



## sfc (26. März 2011)

Ich habe mich die Tage mit meinem Lieblingskonsolero mal wieder ausgebieg gefetzt. Er war tatsächlich der Ansicht, dass Tastaturen die Hände verkrüppeln und Schreibtischstühle per se unbequem wären. Er hält PC-Spieler für verbissene Leute, die aus nostalgischen Gründen am PC hängen, weil der zuerst da war.


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit meinem Lieblingskonsolero mal wieder ausgebieg gefetzt. Er war tatsächlich der Ansicht, dass Tastaturen die Hände verkrüppeln und Schreibtischstühle per se unbequem wären. Er hält PC-Spieler für verbissene Leute, die aus nostalgischen Gründen am PC hängen, weil der zuerst da war.



Da ich ein Pc X-box Controller habe Kann ich auch vom Sofa Crysis Warhead Zocken , hab ich mal mitbekommen das das geht aus zufall  is aber asi


----------



## seltsam (26. März 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit meinem Lieblingskonsolero mal wieder ausgebieg gefetzt. Er war tatsächlich der Ansicht, dass Tastaturen die Hände verkrüppeln und Schreibtischstühle per se unbequem wären. Er hält PC-Spieler für verbissene Leute, die aus nostalgischen Gründen am PC hängen, weil der zuerst da war.


 
Ich geb meine Schande mal zu und sag das ich früher auch mal eine Konsole hatte.Das war noch zu Zeiten der Playstation 2. Ich habe damit aufgehört,weil ich wegen des Gamepads meine Daumen nicht mehr richtig bewegen konnte! 
Ausserdem hab ich 2 Gamepads im Monat kaufen müssen , weil die Tasten nicht mehr richtig funktionierten.

Die Tastatur ist da um einiges besser,weil man eben mehr als einen Finger braucht .... und vorallem halten die wenigstens 6 Monate aufwärts!


----------



## sfc (26. März 2011)

Ich zocke immer noch am liebsten im Sitzen. Mein Schreibtischstuhl hat einiges gekostet und ist für langes Sitzen ausgelegt. Von ner Coach kann man das nicht unbedingt behaupten. Davon bekommt man nur einen Buckel^^



seltsam schrieb:


> Ich geb meine Schande mal zu und sag das ich  früher auch mal eine Konsole hatte.Das war noch zu Zeiten der  Playstation 2. Ich habe damit aufgehört,weil ich wegen des Gamepads  meine Daumen nicht mehr richtig bewegen konnte!
> Ausserdem hab ich 2 Gamepads im Monat kaufen müssen , weil die Tasten nicht mehr richtig funktionierten.
> 
> Die Tastatur ist da um einiges besser,weil man eben mehr als einen  Finger braucht .... und vorallem halten die wenigstens 6 Monate  aufwärts!



Dann hast du bestimmt genauso große Pranken wie ich! Habe mit den komischen Gamepads nämlich das gleiche Problem. Wobei ich die Klage auch schon von Leuten gehört habe, die deutlich zierlichere Hände haben.


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2011)

> Er hält PC-Spieler für verbissene Leute, die aus nostalgischen Gründen am PC hängen, weil der zuerst da war.


 
Magnavox Odyssey (1. kommerzielle Spielekonsole): 1972

IBM 5150 (erster IBM PC): 1981

Die Konsole war tatsächlich zuerst da...

Ich würde eher sagen, die Konsoleros hängen verbissen an ihren 5/6 Jahre alten und seid 3-4 Jahren veralteten Kisten, deren Funktionsumfang seid dem Zeitalter fest verdrahteter Schaltkreise in den 1970ern erschreckend wenig gewachsen ist...



> habe damit aufgehört,weil ich wegen des Gamepads meine Daumen nicht mehr richtig bewegen konnte!


 
Das nennt man "Nintendodaumen"


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Magnavox Odyssey (1. kommerzielle Spielekonsole): 1972
> 
> IBM 5150 (erster IBM PC): 1981
> 
> ...



Stimmt 100% ... aber was solln´se denn machen ? ... es muss erst aus den "Pc" eine neue Konsole gemacht werden , und dann am "Pc" neue Games Programmiert werden ... das uns die Konsoleros wieder Parolie Bieten können (1jahr)


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. März 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit meinem Lieblingskonsolero mal wieder ausgebieg gefetzt. Er war tatsächlich der Ansicht, dass Tastaturen die Hände verkrüppeln und Schreibtischstühle per se unbequem wären. Er hält PC-Spieler für verbissene Leute, die aus nostalgischen Gründen am PC hängen, weil der zuerst da war.



Ja, manche Konsoleros glauben, dass PC'ler auf polsterlosen Hockern mit Kugelmaus vor ner 15 Zoll Röhrenmöhre spielen. Ich Wirklichkeit siehts so aus: bequemer Chefsessel (bequemer als viele Sofas), 3000 DPI Lasermaus, 22-26 Zoll reaktionsschneller Flachbildschirm.


----------



## seltsam (27. März 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich zocke immer noch am liebsten im Sitzen. Mein Schreibtischstuhl hat einiges gekostet und ist für langes Sitzen ausgelegt. Von ner Coach kann man das nicht unbedingt behaupten. Davon bekommt man nur einen Buckel^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dann hast du bestimmt genauso große Pranken wie ich! Habe mit den komischen Gamepads nämlich das gleiche Problem. Wobei ich die Klage auch schon von Leuten gehört habe, die deutlich zierlichere Hände haben.



Hab eben mal verglichen,meine Hand füllt mit leicht gespreizten Fingern,ein A4 Blatt aus , wenn ich sie umzeichnen würde.



Der Nintendo daumen trifft es sogar zimlich genau  Angefangen mit Gameboy über SNES ,Gameboy Color und Super Gameboy...bevor ich dann zum PC wegen Diablo und später zur PS2 wegen Silent Hill um dann wieder wegen Sacred beim PC gelandet bin 

Aber heute kommt mir keine Konsole mehr ins Haus.


----------



## we3dm4n (27. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, manche Konsoleros glauben, dass PC'ler auf polsterlosen Hockern mit Kugelmaus vor ner 15 Zoll Röhrenmöhre spielen. Ich Wirklichkeit siehts so aus: bequemer Chefsessel (bequemer als viele Sofas), 3000 DPI Lasermaus, 22-26 Zoll reaktionsschneller Flachbildschirm.


 
Jaaah, stimmt. Sowas hat natürlich jeder PC-Benutzer. *kopfschüttel* Hört doch endlich auf von euch auf die Allgemeinheit zu schließen. Die User hier sind eine Randgruppe die nur eine Minderheit darstellt, dein Bsp. also für einen PC-Spieler geltend zu machen ist totaler Schwachsinn.

@Superwip
Schwer von Begriff oder einfach nur zu sturr, um es mal endlich einzusehen?
WO, in welcher Weise ist bitte die Hardware der aktuellen Konsolenrevision veraltet?
- moderne nm-Fertigungsprozesse
- bei der Xbox sind CPU und GPU auf einem Chip

Und JA, wenn ich den PC mit der Konsole vergleiche dann ist die Kompaktheit ein klarer Pluspunkt bei der Konsole. Die Tatsache runterzuspielen, da das bei einem PC auch möglich ist hier falsch. Immernoch kriegst du einen PC in so einer Preisspanne nicht dermaßen kompakt und leistungsstark UND NEIN, keiner wünscht sich einen großen Kasten und freut sich dann über mehr Funktionen.
Ich warte übrigens immernoch auf den 300€ PC, der es in allen Belangen mit der Konsole aufnehmen kann...

...nein ich bin kein Konsolero, ich kann es nur nicht haben, wenn hier von offensichtlichen PC-Nerds Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden.


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich warte übrigens immernoch auf den 300€ PC, der es in allen Belangen mit der Konsole aufnehmen kann...


 
Die Konsole ist so Billig weil da alte und Billige Technik mit 256mb Ram drinn steckt 
Einen 300€ Pc bekommt man , der die Gleiche Grafik wie auf der Konsole hat + den Ganzen Multymedia umfang des Pc + Strategie Games 
Das ist ja das Schöne am Pc ... ich kann ihn mir selber zusammen Bauen (wie ein Baukasten) das geht nicht mit der Konsole 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p680980/pid/geizhals
http://www3.anobo.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43594&agid=1232&pvid=4n065u43h_glro5crd&ref=13&lb
http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/_artnr_434990.html?ref=103
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...80&agid=689&pvid=4mjpmrpjg_glroonb8&ref=13&lb
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31270&agid=1627
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24811&agid=631
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27402&agid=699
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gainward-GTS250-...er_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item2c5b99169b


----------



## we3dm4n (27. März 2011)

Hammer! Gebrauchthardwarekauf bei ebay....wie verzweifelt muss man sein, um einen 300€ zusammenzuschustern? xD
Mir war so klar, dass wieder so ein Beitrag kommt. Viel Spaß mit dem ATX-Kasten - klein, kompakt und leistungsstark ist was anderes 

Ich hatte es Wenzmann schon per PN gefragt, der meldet sich aber nun nicht mehr, weil er offensichtlich seinen Fehler erkannt hat. Ich frage dich hier also nochmal:
Welche aktuelle Konsole hat denn bitte nur 256MB Speicher, den sie nutzen kann?
Und nochmal: Wo ist die Technik alt und billig? - wenn du "billig" im Sinne von "ca. 170€ für eine Xbox 360 S (Arcade)" meinst gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Alle anderen Sichtweisen musst du mir dann wohl nochmal erörtern.

Eine Konsole kann natürlich überhaupt keine multimedialen Inhalte abspielen


----------



## Primer (27. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Jaaah, stimmt. Sowas hat natürlich jeder PC-Benutzer. *kopfschüttel* Hört doch endlich auf von euch auf die Allgemeinheit zu schließen. Die User hier sind eine Randgruppe die nur eine Minderheit darstellt, dein Bsp. also für einen PC-Spieler geltend zu machen ist totaler Schwachsinn.


 
Genau, es hat bestimmt auch jeder Konsolenbesitzer eine bequeme 3000€ Couch vor seinem super 1500€ TV+1000€ Anlage bei sich herumstehen ...die "Realität" sieht auch da mMn eher anders aus
Es ist unsinnig sich jetzt auch noch über sowas zu streiten
Fakt ist doch aber das keine Partei auf unbequemen Möbeln platz nehmen muss, alles eine Frage des Preises und des eigenen Anspruchs.

Übrigens laut Steam HWS haben gut 50% eine Monitorauflösung von >=1600x1200


----------



## we3dm4n (27. März 2011)

Und? In welcher Weise ist das nun repräsentativ? Wird aufgezeigt was für Spiele in dieser Auflösung gespielt werden? Jede alte 19" Röhrenmöhre kann so eine Auflösung und die kriegst du nachgeschmissen...

Du begehst bei deinem Beitrag leider den gleichen Fehler wie Superwip & Co. Ich bin nie von einer 3000€ Couch einem überteuerten TV und einer teuren Anlage ausgegangen. Ich möchte da auch garnicht weiter drauf eingehen, da eine Couch und eine Anlage nicht zum Interieur einer Konsole gehören. Es wird schließlich nur ein Bildschirm benötigt, um das Bild ausgeben zu können.

Du scheinst es auch noch nicht zu verstehen. Die hier aktiven User geben nunmal tausende Euros für PC-Hardware aus, nur stellen sie einen verschwindend geringen Anteil an der Gesamtmasse dar. Viele begehen nun aber in diesem Thread den Fehler und generalisieren ihre, ich nenne es mal, Sucht oder ihr Hobby und stelle auf Basis dessen dann hier Behauptungen auf.


----------



## sfc (27. März 2011)

Für 300 Euro kannst du tatsächlich einen Spieletauglichen Rechner auf Konsolenniveau zusammenstellen. Man darf dabei nur nicht ausblenden, dass Konsolen aktuelle Titel nur in "720p" ausgeben. Dafür reichen 2 GB Ram, ein Dualcore sowie eine HD5670. Da kommst du sogar mit *250* Euro aus. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die meisten Titel damit trotzdem noch besser aussehen als auf der Konsole. 

Mit 300 Euro komme ich auf das: (Das ist aktuellen Konsolen nun wirklich in jeder Beziehung überlegen und meist auch zu 1680 oder gar 1920er AUflösung fähig. Okay, es sind 7 Euro mehr geworden. Da ist bei Mindfactory oder Mix sicher noch was zu machen - eventuell ist dann sogar eine leicht schnellere HD5770 und 4 statt 3 GB drin. )


----------



## we3dm4n (27. März 2011)

Und wo bitte ist zum wiederholten Mal die Kompaktheit?
Verbrauch des PCs?
Wie spielst du auf dem PC ohne Betriebssystem?

Seht es doch einfach ein, dass ein PC den Konsolen in diesen Belangen nicht hinterherkommt. Übrigens bringen dir theoretische Werte hier rein garnichts in der Praxis, d.h. die Spiele werden nicht besser mit dem PC auf dem gleichen Bildschirm in der selben Auflösung aussehen.


----------



## BigRed306 (27. März 2011)

Es geht hier um ganz banale Dinge wie zwischendurch mal spielen. 1080p sollte der 300€ Rechner dann aber schon schaffen. 
Manche können scheinbar nicht objektiv an Diskussionen teilnehmen oder lesen auch nicht wirklich die Beiträge anderer User. 
Da wird schnell geschaut wo man Widerworte geben kann und dann wird ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in die Tasten gehauen.
Wie vorher schon festgestellt, ich persönlich weiß einige schöne Runden mit Freunden an der Konsole zu schätzen, das kann und wird ein PC nie und nimmer bieten können. 
Auch hat für mich ein hässlicher Klotz von Rechner nichts im Wohnzimmer zu suchen (jaja, modding FTW). Eine PS3 Slim oder Xbox 360 S kann ich dagegen im Wohnzimmer integrieren, ohne mich durch deren Anblick gestört zu fühlen und vorher hunderte von Euros in die optische Verschönerung zu investieren. 
Abgesehen davon werde ich auf meinen Konsolen auch in einem Jahr noch die aktuellsten Spiele laufen sehen, wohingegen auf diesem "ominösen" 300€ PC nichts läuft! (OK, auf meinem Rechner werden diese Spiele dann mit Sicherheit auch noch laufen)

Ich jedenfalls freue mich trotzdem über Spiele wie GoW 3, Forza 4 und GT5 (in 3D) auf Konsole und BF3 auf dem PC !!

Dieses stupide rumgetrolle einiger hier ist schon echt hart. Aber ich kenne das aus anderen Gebieten und Foren die nichts mit Computern & Konsolen zu tun haben. Ihr solltet mal ein Auto fahren welches nicht den gültigen Gesellschaftsnormen entspricht. Da gibt es ähnliche Reaktionen auf die Meinungen und Empfindungen anderer. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist gut so!
Akzeptiert doch einfach die Vorlieben und Empfindungen eurer Mitmenschen


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

22 und 24 Zoll TFT's sind schon länger Standard und kosten nicht viel (ab 150 Euro oder so), ne vernünftige Gamermaus gibts ab 20 Euro und n bequemer Chefsessel ab 70 Euro. Bei den erschwinglichen Preisen ist sowas schon Standard für PC-Gamer.


----------



## BigRed306 (27. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> 22 und 24 Zoll TFT's sind schon länger Standard und kosten nicht viel (ab 150 Euro oder so), ne vernünftige Gamermaus gibts ab 20 Euro und n bequemer Chefsessel ab 70 Euro. Bei den erschwinglichen Preisen ist sowas schon Standard für PC-Gamer.


 
Stimmt, aber was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema an sich zu tun?

Edit: Das CoD Video is ja mal der Hammer


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

BigRed306 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema an sich zu tun?



Auffa vorigen Seite


----------



## Primer (27. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Und? In welcher Weise ist das nun repräsentativ? Wird aufgezeigt was für Spiele in dieser Auflösung gespielt werden? Jede alte 19" Röhrenmöhre kann so eine Auflösung und die kriegst du nachgeschmissen...
> 
> Du begehst bei deinem Beitrag leider den gleichen Fehler wie Superwip & Co. Ich bin nie von einer 3000€ Couch einem überteuerten TV und einer teuren Anlage ausgegangen. Ich möchte da auch garnicht weiter drauf eingehen, da eine Couch und eine Anlage nicht zum Interieur einer Konsole gehören. Es wird schließlich nur ein Bildschirm benötigt, um das Bild ausgeben zu können.
> 
> Du scheinst es auch noch nicht zu verstehen. Die hier aktiven User geben nunmal tausende Euros für PC-Hardware aus, nur stellen sie einen verschwindend geringen Anteil an der Gesamtmasse dar. Viele begehen nun aber in diesem Thread den Fehler und generalisieren ihre, ich nenne es mal, Sucht oder ihr Hobby und stelle auf Basis dessen dann hier Behauptungen auf.



Und fragst du? Wie repräsentativ ist den bitte deine Aussage, mehr Wert als das Steam HWS ganz sicher nicht.

Du begehst doch ebenso Fehler, wie gesagt denkt doch einfach mal an des Verhältnis. Für 600€ bekommst du einen Laptop der den Konsolen mindestens ebenwürdig ist, der lässt sich genauso bequem im Wohnzimmer unterbringen und ist ganz sicher funktioneller in allen belangen. Ich sage ja nicht das die Konsolen schlecht sind, aber all das kann der PC doch ebenfalls, das zwar teurer, aber dafür bekommt man ja auch mehr.
Sonen Laptop braucht dann unter Vollast auch keine 100W, wie die Konsolen eben auch. Die-shrink's gibts natürlich zu hauf in der Hardwarebranche. Hört doch endlich mal auf so zu tun als ob die Konsolen zaubern könnten, das basiert alles auf einer physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten oder will hier jemand anfangen die Physik neu zu erfinden?


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Und wo bitte ist zum wiederholten Mal die Kompaktheit?
> Verbrauch des PCs?


 
Irgendwie ein bischen einseitig argumentiert. 
Da gibt es noch ein "paar" Kleinigkeiten die man auf dem PC machen kann und auf einer Konsole schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich sind.



> Wie spielst du auf dem PC ohne Betriebssystem?


 Eine ungenutzte XP oder gar Vista Lizenz hat mittlerweile ja wohl jeder rumliegen.



> Seht es doch einfach ein, dass ein PC den Konsolen in diesen Belangen nicht hinterherkommt. Übrigens bringen dir theoretische Werte hier rein garnichts in der Praxis, d.h. die Spiele werden nicht besser mit dem PC auf dem gleichen Bildschirm in der selben Auflösung aussehen.


Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Natürlich sieht ein Spiel besser aus wenn man es auf mittleren oder hohen Details anstatt auf niedrigen Details spielen kann. Ganz zu schweigen davon das man auf PC die Möglichkeit hat die Auflösung zu verändern.


----------



## Hardwarewizard (27. März 2011)

die konsolen haben ausgedient schau sich einer mal crysis 2 auf gtx 580 an und dann im direktvergleich auf konsole dann weiss man das jede konsole ausgedient hatt und es lange zeit für neue sind oder garkeine mehr .

hab meine msi frozen2 gtx 570 auf 580er werte getaktet ich muss es wissen 

@big red da muss ich dir recht geben einfach schnell gepostet und gut ist  naja ne konsole neber dem pc ist schon ok aber als stand alone niemals und ohne pcs gibt es keine konsolengames usw usw also naja eig ist die Diskussion mehr als sinnfrei.^^


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

Ganz einfach ... 
1. Auf den Pc gibt es eine Weit hörere Gamevielfalt als auf der Konsole 
2. Wenn es keine Pc´s geben würde , Hättet ihr keine Konsolen spiele (die werden nämlich nicht mit einer Ps3 Programiert)
3. Der Online Gaming bereich ist bei den Pc ja nun Wirklich "unangefochten"
4. Ich kann mir auf den Pc Musik machen
5. ich Kann mit 10 Freunde gleichzeitig zocken (ohne asi geteilten Bildschirm)
6. Ich kann Videos zurechtschneiden
7. Am Pc hat man Online Banking ... meine Überweisungen und Geschäfte mach ich "Bequem" von meiner Koutsch mit nem Kaffe in der hand
8. Ich kann über den Pc Video Telefonieren

Willkommen in der Zukunft , Konsoleros (ich hab gehört das man mit Konsole schon über das I-Net zocken kann , is doch schonmal was)

Und zum Thema , Pc ist vieel zu Teuer --> wenn es Eine Super Konsole geben würde , die 1500€ kostet , und  ein Game 150€ kosten  (wo jedes Game Crysis1 Grafik in den schatten stellt)
dann würde es auch Haufen Konsoleros geben die sich das Kaufen (hatten wir schon mal wenn euch der name NeoGeo was sagen sollte ... oder seit ihr zu jung ? )


----------



## we3dm4n (27. März 2011)

Jetzt wird es wieder lächerlich. Nimmst einfach irgendwelche unwirklichen Annahmen, um irgendetwas posten zu können.


1. begründet auf was?
2. man geht hier nicht davon aus, dass eine Plattform alleine bestehen soll. Beide ergänzen sich perfekt!
3. begründet auf was?
4. mit einer Konsole möchte keine Musik machen, sondern spielen...
5. kann man mit der Konsole auch UND zudem eben auch mal zu 4. an einer Konsole
6. mit einer Konsole möchte man keine Videos machen, sondern spielen...
7. auch dies ist nicht gewollt mit einer Konsole erledigen zu können
8. kann man mit der Konsole auch


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2011)

Hardwarewizard schrieb:


> die konsolen haben ausgedient schau sich einer mal crysis 2 auf gtx 580 an und dann im direktvergleich auf konsole dann weiss man das jede konsole ausgedient hatt und es lange zeit für neue sind oder garkeine mehr .


Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben. 
Wie viele Leute haben denn eine 580?

Der Großteil hat nen alten PC mit höchtens einer 8800GT, mit Glück GTX. 
Dabei handelt es sich aber nur um die, die auch öfters mal auf dem PC spielen, die meisten haben irgend einen alten OfficePC auf dem man fast gar nichts richtig zocken kann und da liegt die Anschaffung einer Konsole halt näher. 

Man könnte sich sicher ein 600€ Notebook kaufen und damit am TV zocken, aber es nervt halt, wenn man dann immer ein 4m langes Kabel anstecken muß. 
Außerdem ist nicht jeder TV für PC-Spiele geeignet, das funktioniert höchstens bei neueren Modellen. 

Ach ja, Leute die ne alte XP oder Vista CD zu Hause haben, haben auch meistens den dazu gehörigen OfficePC.


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es wieder lächerlich. Nimmst einfach irgendwelche unwirklichen Annahmen, um irgendetwas posten zu können.
> 
> 
> 1. begründet auf was?
> ...


 
1. diese Komplette Rollenspiel vielfalt + der Strategie Game vielfalt ist auf der Konsole "Fast" nicht vorhanden
2. hahaha , erst Töne spucken von wegen Konsole ist besser etz. und jetzt ergänzen sie sich ?
3. Für den Pc gibt es 100 Online games und für die Konsole vieleicht 25% davon (ergo --> unangefochten)
4. Damit gibst du zu das Pc besser ist , weil man spielen kann und Musik 
5. 4 mal geteilter Bildschirm + 4 mal Geteilte Grafik (die so schon schlecht ist)
6. Wie bei 4. Tja 
7. Ohne worte

und noch mal was zum Thread ... vor 20 Jahren sah ein Pc Game so hir aus ---> YouTube - lemmings dos pc first level

Und ein Konsolen Game so hir ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuO1BhTUdvE

Diese Konsole kostete damals um die 1400DM und ein Gutes Game 400DM und diese Konsole wurde gekauft ... wie wäre zu diesen Zeitpunkt eine Pc vs Konsolen Diskusion gewesen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

Ich hab gestern die Möglichkeit gehabt, Crysis 2 auf der Konsole zu sehen (Xbox) und direkt daneben aufm PC, ein Unterschied war nicht festzustellen. Schon sehr geil, was Crytek aus der Xbox Hardware rausgeholt hat (die sollen die CryEngine 3 lizenzieren, damit würden sie Kohle ohne Ende machen). Sieht auf jeden Fall deutlich besser aus als z.B. Modern Warfare oder Homefront.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2011)

Jetzt macht anscheinend auch noch jeder Musik am PC. 

Das man sich einen PC kauft, wenn man spezielle Sachen damit machen will, sollte jedem klar sein, also ist das einfach kein Argument. 

Es geht hier nur ums Zocken.


----------



## Re4dt (27. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier nur ums Zocken.



Eben und sonst nichts anderes. Entschuldigt wenn ich das so sage aber Leute manch von euch ist schon Grafikgeil ? Es ist doch völlig egal ob ein Spiel auf dem PC besser aussieht wie auf der Konsole. Die Konsolen sind geschaffen um damit Spiele zu spielen und sonst nichts anderes. Zudem die manch verschwommenen Texturen auf dem 40" TV niemand stört oder sitzt ihr etwa direkt vor der Glotze ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

> die konsolen haben ausgedient schau sich einer mal crysis 2 auf gtx 580 an und dann im direktvergleich auf konsole dann weiss man das jede konsole ausgedient hatt und es lange zeit für neue sind oder garkeine mehr .



Die Konsolenversion von Crysis 2 hat ne viel schlechtere Performance (zwischen 15 und 30 FPS), fiese Pop-Ups und schlechtere Schatten, unterm Strich sind die grafischen Unterschiede zwischen den Versionen aber marginal. Wie ich schonmal in einem anderen Thread schrieb: _"Crysis 2 sieht auf allen Plattformen überdurchschnittlich gut aus. Bei der Konsolen-Version hat sich Crytek in technischer Hinsicht sogar selbst übertroffen. Konsoleros feiern Crysis 2 schon als neue Grafikreferenz und das obwohl das Grafikhighlight Killzone 3 grade erst erschienen ist."_

Crysis 2 ist also - wie ich das sehe - eher eines der wenigen Argumente dafür, dass die Konsole noch nicht ausgedient hat. Zumindest in der Vanilla-Version (PC).

Im Onlinebereich hat der PC aber echt die Nase vorn. Tausende Clans, Clan-Chatrooms wie IRC, Online-Tuniere viel weiter verbreitet, digitale Online-Distribution viel weiter verbreitet, Dedicated Server, viel mehr Onlinespiele - darunter auch die gigantischen MMO's (bei Eve Online bspw zocken in Stosszeiten bis zu 30000 Spieler gleichzeitig auf einem Server) usw.. Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen, dass der PC der Konsole im Onlinebereich in manchen Dingen "nur" voraus ist. Einiges davon wird sich die kommenden Jahre auch nach und nach auf Konsole etablieren.


----------



## Primer (27. März 2011)

@Fadi
Na dann schau dir mal die letzten Seiten an, da wurde schon angefangen Möbel zu vergleichen

@Re4dt
Nun da magst du recht haben, das Grafik sicher nicht alles ist. Aber das trifft doch auf viele Dinge in dieser Argumentation hier zu. Was bleibt dann also als Diskussionsgrundlage?
Der Preis? Die "Kompaktheit"? Die Spieleauswahl?
Wenn mans genau nimmt lassen sich all diese Punkte auf ein Subjektives Argument ziehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2011)

Auf der Couch würde ich auch nur mit Gamepad zocken, selbst wenn sie nur 3000€ kostet. 
Beim PC hingegen interessiert es mich dafür nicht, etwas anderes als Muas und Tastatur zu nehmen.

Aber da hat halt jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Eben und sonst nichts anderes. Entschuldigt wenn ich das so sage aber Leute manch von euch ist schon Grafikgeil ? Es ist doch völlig egal ob ein Spiel auf dem PC besser aussieht



Na und warum Zockt ihr dann nicht auf einer Wii ? ich Lese in "Konsolen Foren" immer --> die x-box hat bessere Grafik ... neein die ps3 hat bessere Grafik , streit streit ... jaja is klar


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2011)

Was machst du als Hardliner in einem Konsolen Forum? 

Ich zocke auch gerne auf der Wii, weil es mir einfach um Spielspaß geht.


----------



## BigRed306 (27. März 2011)

Hallo?? 
Begreift ihr nicht dass jeder von uns "Konsoleros" die Konsolen als Ergänzung zum PC sieht? 
Was hat Onlinebanking mit spielen zu tun?? Die Bezeichnung "*SPIEL*konsole" hat einen Sinn!! Selten sowas dämliches erlebt/gelesen wie einige Kommentare hier.
Hoffentlich musst du bei deinen Geschäften niemals argumentieren oder schreiben 

Wenn die Diskussion in diese Richtung gehen soll wird´s lächerlich!
Meine XBOX hat Gitarren, Schlagzeuge, Mikrofone, einen Plattenteller, usw.  Das ist eine Art des Musik machens! Aber ist sie deshalb besser als ein PC??
Sie ist etwas anderes als ein PC. Das soll sie ja auch sein! Aber beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- & Nachteile. Begreift das doch endlich! 
Keine Sau kauft sich eine "*SPIEL*konsole" (Hast du den tieferen Sinn dieser Bezeichnung begriffen??) für Onlinebanking!
Videotelefonie, Chatten, Multiplayer, ja sogar Musik machen funktioniert mit "*SPIEL*konsolen" problemlos!

Ich nutze meine Konsolen zum *SPIELEN*! Aber auch auf dem PC spiele ich gerne, nutze diesen allerdings auch für diverse andere Anwendungen. 
Man konnte übrigens auch mit einem Dreamcast von Sega Online gehen (inkl. banking, browsen, usw.)

Nen NEOGEO hab ich auch noch am Dachboden stehen (inkl. KoF 95  - der Sammeltrieb meines Vaters )


----------



## BigRed306 (27. März 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Eben und sonst nichts anderes. Entschuldigt wenn ich das so sage aber Leute manch von euch ist schon Grafikgeil ? Es ist doch völlig egal ob ein Spiel auf dem PC besser aussieht wie auf der Konsole. Die Konsolen sind geschaffen um damit Spiele zu spielen und sonst nichts anderes. Zudem die manch verschwommenen Texturen auf dem 40" TV niemand stört oder sitzt ihr etwa direkt vor der Glotze ?



Die nennt man dann "Grafikhuren",weil ihnen der Inhalt von Spielen komplett egal ist!


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

> Na dann schau dir mal die letzten Seiten an, da wurde schon angefangen Möbel zu vergleichen



Dabei ging es im tieferen Sinne nicht um Möbel (), sondern darum, dass mans am PC genauso gemütlich und komfortabel hat wie an der Konsole, da das Standard-Equipment eines PC-Gamers heute nicht mehr so ist wie damals mit Kugelmaus, unbequemen Bürostuhl und kleinem klobigen Monitor.


----------



## we3dm4n (27. März 2011)

Hat doch auch keiner behauptet?

@BigRed306
Stimmt, habe ich ganz vergessen. Mit der Konsole kann man natürlich auch Musik machen...wie konnte ich nur so blind sein, dabei stehen doch die beiden Guitar Hero Gitarren gerade hinter mir^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

Oh doch, das hab ich schon öfter gehört. Und hier wurde vor paar Seiten auch sowas in die Richtung erwähnt. 



sfc schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit meinem Lieblingskonsolero mal wieder ausgebieg gefetzt. Er war tatsächlich der Ansicht, dass Tastaturen die Hände verkrüppeln und Schreibtischstühle per se unbequem wären. Er hält PC-Spieler für verbissene Leute, die aus nostalgischen Gründen am PC hängen, weil der zuerst da war.


----------



## Primer (27. März 2011)

@BigRed306

Das Problem ist doch aber das hier oftmals der Preis als Argument ins Feld geführt wird und das lässt sich nicht mal eben 1:1 vergleichen. Und das wollen hier einige partout nicht einsehen und fragen immer wieder nach einem 300€ PC. Der dann auch nie die Kompaktheit, Leistung und blablub erreicht.
Is aber Blödsinn, da der PC eben nicht nur zum Spielen gedacht ist sondern auch so ziemlich alle anderen Dinge abdeckt(gut Kaffee kochen kann er nicht^^). Klar ist er teurer, er kann ja auch mehr. Das stellt sich so in etwa dar wie das BR-Disk Lw der PS3 und den damaligen 600€. Wer das Lw nicht braucht muss es trotzdem mitbezahlen, ob er nun will oder nicht, nützlich wird das im nachhinein aber trotzdem sein. Wenn man das auf den PC überträgt hat man genau die selbe predulie, nur das heutzutage sowieso jeder einen PC braucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Is aber Blödsinn, da der PC eben nicht nur zum Spielen gedacht ist sondern auch so ziemlich alle anderen Dinge abdeckt(gut Kaffee kochen kann er nicht^^).


 
Aber nur ein Spiele PC braucht eine teure Grafikkarte. Willst du einen PC haben, mit dem du alltägliche Dinge machst, musst du auch nicht so viel ausgeben. 350€ für den Rechner und 150€ für die Spielekonsole. Damit wird alles abgedeckt.


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nur ein Spiele PC braucht eine teure Grafikkarte. Willst du einen PC haben, mit dem du alltägliche Dinge machst, musst du auch nicht so viel ausgeben. 350€ für den Rechner und 150€ für die Spielekonsole. Damit wird alles abgedeckt.


 
Nene ... auf Konsole gibt es keine Strategie Spiele und keine mmorpg in Pc Demensionen ... das ist für mich ein Seeehr wichtiger Faktor bei der ganzen sache .
Wenn ich zb. diese nicht zocken würde , Hätte ich eine Konsole hir stehn (oder?) ne fast aber ... ich Kaufe mir dieses Jahr noch einen FullHd Beamer , und das will ich nicht mit 720p Konsolen auflösung sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Nene ... auf Konsole gibt es keine Strategie Spiele und keine mmorpg in Pc Demensionen ... das ist für mich ein Seeehr wichtiger Faktor bei der ganzen sache .



Für dich vielleicht, für andere aber eben nicht, die, die eine Konsole haben und einen Büro PC, spielen nun mal keine Strategie Spiele.


----------



## Primer (27. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nur ein Spiele PC braucht eine teure Grafikkarte. Willst du einen PC haben, mit dem du alltägliche Dinge machst, musst du auch nicht so viel ausgeben. 350€ für den Rechner und 150€ für die Spielekonsole. Damit wird alles abgedeckt.


 
Nix anderes erzähle ich doch hier die ganze Zeit, mit den von dir angesprochenen 500€ bekommste ein System das mindestens die Qualitäten einer Konsole liefert (eigentlich noch mehr, lasse ich der Einfachheit mal übern Tisch fallen). Wenn dir eine besser Grafik wichtig ist kommen nochmal 100-200€ oben drauf und tada, man hat ein richtig gutes System zu hause stehen oder aber du belässt es bei den 500€ und musst mit verringerten Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## -Life- (27. März 2011)

Die Konsole erfüllt die signifikanten Faktoren einer Spiele-Plattform . Der PC mit Voraussetzungen , wo Geld konstant eine Rolle
spielen wird . Ausgehend von der objektiven Perspektive , muss sich also jeder selbst fragen , ob ein Gaming PC sich lohnt . 
In den meisten Fällen nicht , da in dem Zeitpunkt , wo man einen leisten kann , jeder konstatieren kann , dass die vorhandene Zeit
für Gaming relativ gering ist und die Kosten für ein aktuellen PC sich meistens nicht lohnen . 

Abgesehen davon sind für mich zumindest die Spiele entscheidend . Dabei ist Grafik zwar ein wesentlicher Beitrag zum Spielerlebnis , aber relevant ist es (Imo) nicht . Und ab hier kommen nur subjektive Meinungen zum Thema . 

Zusammenfassend operiert hier leider keiner mit einer objektiven Vorgehensweise zum Thema ,sondern mit einer Argumentation , die an Ecken und Kanten krankt in Verbindung mit einer einseitigen Perspektive , die vergeblich versucht , die negativen Seiten einer
Plattform (Konstante Kosten etc.) zu beschönigen . 


PS : Bin auch PC-Gamer (Da Shooter...)
Mfg


----------



## Abufaso (27. März 2011)

Was für ne grafikleistung hat eigentlich so ne PS3/ XBox 360??
Vergleichbar mit hd 5700 oder eher schlechter? Aktuelle games sehen auf der PS3 ja gar nicht so schlecht aus. :-/


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nix anderes erzähle ich doch hier die ganze Zeit, mit den von dir angesprochenen 500€ bekommste ein System das mindestens die Qualitäten einer Konsole liefert (eigentlich noch mehr, lasse ich der Einfachheit mal übern Tisch fallen). Wenn dir eine besser Grafik wichtig ist kommen nochmal 100-200€ oben drauf und tada, man hat ein richtig gutes System zu hause stehen oder aber du belässt es bei den 500€ und musst mit verringerten Einstellungen spielen.


 
Der, der sich einen 350€ Rechner für zu Hause kauft, ist kein Grafikfanatiker, der kauft sich eine Konsole, weil er einfach ab und wann mal spielen will und dafür reicht ihm der 2 Meter Fernseher.


----------



## Lolm@n (27. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja so viele Entwickler ihre Games für den PC optimieren, weiß ich nicht, wieso ständig darüber gejammert wird, dass Konsolen den PC ausbremsen.
> Dann könnten dir ja Konsolen egal sein.
> 
> Klar kann man alle Games auch auf alter Hardware zocken, nur muss man halt mit den Einstellungen sehr weit runter.
> ...



Da ich auf Teile meiner Wakü warte und darum nur 
meine Ersatz Graka aka 8800GTX aus dem Jahre 2008 im Rechner habe. Ich kann aber trotzdem praktisch jedes game auf anschlag (bis auf das aa/af meidtens hab ich es auf 4x/4x) gamen.

MfG


----------



## Re4dt (27. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Na und warum Zockt ihr dann nicht auf einer Wii ? ich Lese in "Konsolen Foren" immer --> die x-box hat bessere Grafik ... neein die ps3 hat bessere Grafik , streit streit ... jaja is klar



Woher willst du wissen das ich nicht auf der Wii zock ?  
Ich besitze seit 2 Jahren eine Wii und Spiele heute noch mit ihr Spiele wie Super Mario Galaxy. Ganz ehrlich mir ist es egal ob nun die Xbox die bessere Grafik hat bzw PS3.
Sagmal sitzt ihr vor euren Bildschirmen mit ner Lupe um zu schauen ob die Grafik auch schön perfekt ist? Zwar mag die Konsole veraltete Hardware haben doch man kann auf ihr trz flüssig spielen. Bestes Beispiel Uncharted 2 ein Brutal geiles Spiel mit ner astreinen Grafik und für Konsolen Verhältnisse ist dies einfach atemberaubend. Ich will jetzt den PC nicht schlecht, ich selber Spiele ebenfalls auf dem PC aber nur Shooter. Doch ich bevorzuge trotzdem die Konsole. Nein ich bin kein Konsolen Fanboy.


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. März 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt das Vergnügen, CoD: Black Ops und Mirror's Edge zwischen XBox und PC zu vergleichen. Glaub mir, der Unterschied fällt noch auf 5 Metern auf. Matschtexturen in CoD (goldene Waffen, Vegetation) und in beiden Spielen irsinniges Geflimmer wegen unzureichendem AA.

Und genau deswegen kann man auf der Konsole auch flüssig spielen 

Außerdem zwingt dich niemand auf dem PC unter max Details auf 2560x1600 zu spielen, du kannst ja Mal auf Konsolenniveau runterschrauben oder sogar noch weiter. Crysis zum Beispiel läuft selbst auf Netbooks.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Da ich auf Teile meiner Wakü warte und darum nur
> meine Ersatz Graka aka 8800GTX aus dem Jahre 2008 im Rechner habe. Ich kann aber trotzdem praktisch jedes game auf anschlag (bis auf das aa/af meidtens hab ich es auf 4x/4x) gamen.
> 
> MfG


Das beweist, dass Konsolen den PC nicht bremsen. 
Vergleich mal die Leistung der 8800GTX mit einer 580GTX, da liegt schon etwas dazwischen, aber die Spiele werden trotzdem so programmiert, dass sie auf der alten Hardware auch noch laufen. 

Wenn es nicht so wäre, müsste ja jedes PC-only Spiel eine geile Grafik haben, aber wenn man sich mal Starcraft 2 ansieht, das nur eine "gute" Grafik bietet, sieht man, dass es eben nicht so ist. 

Naja, vielleicht hatten die bei Blizzard einfach zu wenig Zeit, um das Spiel zu optimieren.


----------



## Pravasi (28. März 2011)

Kein passendes Beispiel.
Blizzard ist immer bemüht seine Spiele massentauglich zu machen.
Deswegen überlegen die sich ganz genau,wieweit sie denn mit den Anforderungen gehen.
Aber Fanboys sehen was sie sehen möchten.
Wer von seiner Sache wirklich so überzeugt ist wie du,muss in der Regel nicht krampfhaft versuchen andere davon zu überzeugen...


----------



## Infin1ty (28. März 2011)

> Was für ne grafikleistung hat eigentlich so ne PS3/ XBox 360??
> Vergleichbar mit hd 5700 oder eher schlechter? Aktuelle games sehen auf der PS3 ja gar nicht so schlecht aus. :-/


Weit gefehlt. Glaub das war was auf 7900 Niveau 
Die Spiele sind halt perfekt auf die Konsolen HW abgestimmt


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kein passendes Beispiel.
> Blizzard ist immer bemüht seine Spiele massentauglich zu machen.
> Deswegen überlegen die sich ganz genau,wieweit sie denn mit den Anforderungen gehen.
> Aber Fanboys sehen was sie sehen möchten.
> Wer von seiner Sache wirklich so überzeugt ist wie du,muss in der Regel nicht krampfhaft versuchen andere davon zu überzeugen...


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du mir damit recht gibst? 

Ist halt nicht einfach, wenn die Bremser in den eigenen Reihen sitzen. 

Und wovon bin ich bitte Fanboy??
PS3? Wii? DS? PSP? PC?
Hab ich alles zu Hause, also ist die Bezeichnung auch nicht angebracht.


----------



## oliver1234 (28. März 2011)

ist doch klar das so viele n pc/mac benutzen es ist ja auch ein pc forum und kein ps3/xbox360 forum.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2011)

Aushängeschild für gute Grafik sind idR Shooter, keine Strategiespiele. Wobei Company of Heroes (2006) und World in Conflict (2007) noch heute sehr gut aussehen, weil PC-only. Und bei Multiplattform-Shootern bremsen die Konsolen gepaart mit fehlender Bereitschaft der Entwickler die PC-Version grafisch in grossen Dimensionen aufzuwerten. Warum die fehlende Bereitschaft dazu? Weil PC'ler sie ja auch so kaufen. Bei Crysis 2 gibts nun harte Kritik aus der Community, da Crytek ja Technologieführer ist und für "State of the Art"-Grafik bei PC Spielen steht, weswegen Crytek nun die PC-Version erheblich aufwertet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

PC-Spiele sollen aber auch auf älteren Systemen laufen. 

Hätten alle eine 580 würde auch danach programmiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2011)

Dafür gibts am PC Grafikeinstellungen. Welche Spiele skalieren denn nicht mit älterer Hardware? Selbst Metro2033 und Crysis - beides Grafikknaller - lassen sich auch mit Krücken spielen & reizen aktuelle High-End Hardware vollkommen aus.


----------



## Superwip (28. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> @Superwip
> Schwer von Begriff oder einfach nur zu sturr, um es mal endlich einzusehen?
> WO, in welcher Weise ist bitte die Hardware der aktuellen Konsolenrevision veraltet?
> - moderne nm-Fertigungsprozesse
> - bei der Xbox sind CPU und GPU auf einem Chip



Für die Verkleinerung des Fertigungsprozesses gibt es genau einen Grund: geringere Produktionskosten.

Relativ große Chips (wie GPU und CPU) kann man in den moderneren Verfahren einfach billiger fertigen; auch die Integration der GPU hatte Kostengründe

Die Performance ist dadurch jedenfalls nicht gestigen, auch der Funktionsumfang ist eher geschrumpft, vor allem bei der PS3; der geringere Energieverbrauch, der auch eine geringere Abwärme mit sich brachte und eine kompaktere und leisere Bauweise ermöglichte war ein positiver Nebeneffekt aber wohl kaum Ursache für die neuen Versionen

-> die neuen Versionen der Konsolen wurden auf niedrigere Produktionskosten optimiert, nicht funktionell verbessert oder wirklich strukturell modernisiert; insbesondere bei der PS3 wurden auch wesentliche Teile des Funktionsumfangs "wegoptimiert", insbesondere die Abwärtskompatibilität

-> die neuen Versionen sind dadurch zwar theoretisch "moderner", dadurch sind sie aber nicht leistungsfähiger oder haben einen höheren Funktionsumfang (mit Ausnahme der Einführung von HDMI bei der Xbox 360) sondern sondern einfach billiger

Ohne diese "Weiterentwicklung" wären die Konsolen aber schon lange weg vom Fenster, ich denke nicht, dass heute noch jemand 600€ für eine PS3 hinblättern würde

Ewig kann das aber nicht so weitergehen; in sehr absehbarer Zukunft werden selbst Office PCs mit IGPs und Netbooks voll mit den Konsolen mithalten können, auch die Billigschiene hat ein Ende: soetwas würde heute auch niemand mehr kaufen, das kann man höchstens verschenken...



> Was für ne grafikleistung hat eigentlich so ne PS3/ XBox 360??
> Vergleichbar mit hd 5700 oder eher schlechter? Aktuelle games sehen auf der PS3 ja gar nicht so schlecht aus. :-/



Der Xenos GPU der Xbox 360 entspricht vielleicht grob einer Radeon HD 2400 XT wobei ihr Chip noch primitiver und nicht DX10 tauglich ist

Der RSX der PS3 entspricht grob einer GeForce 7800 GTX

Die wohl einzigen aktuellen dezitierten (desktop) GPUs, die nicht wesentlich schneller sind sind die Radeon HD 5450 und die GDDR3 Version der HD 5550

Bereits die nächste IGP Generation (AMD Liano/ Intel Ivy Bridge) dürfte leistungsmäßig deutlich daran vorbeiziehen



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Welche aktuelle Konsole hat denn bitte nur 256MB Speicher, den sie nutzen kann?



Die PS3

Die Wii hat sogar nur 88MiB

Das wohl der RAM gemeint ist sollte klar sein



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird schließlich nur ein Bildschirm benötigt, um das Bild ausgeben zu können.



Das kann bei der Konsole aber ganauso gut ein fast beliebiger PC Monitor sein oder beim PC ein TV



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo bitte ist zum wiederholten Mal die Kompaktheit?
> Verbrauch des PCs?
> Wie spielst du auf dem PC ohne Betriebssystem?


 
1) die "Kompaktheit" sollte nur in den seltensten Fällen relevant sein; wenn das doch der Fall ist kann man ja wohl auch ein wenig mehr investieren

2) Der Verbrauch ist absolut vernachlässigbar

3) Ich denke ein Betriebssystem kann man mindestens genauso als gegeben vorraussetzen wie einen TV



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie vorher schon festgestellt, ich persönlich weiß einige schöne Runden mit Freunden an der Konsole zu schätzen, das kann und wird ein PC nie und nimmer bieten können.



Warum nicht?



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hat für mich ein hässlicher Klotz von Rechner nichts im Wohnzimmer zu suchen (jaja, modding FTW). Eine PS3 Slim oder Xbox 360 S kann ich dagegen im Wohnzimmer integrieren, ohne mich durch deren Anblick gestört zu fühlen und vorher hunderte von Euros in die optische Verschönerung zu investieren.



Hunderte Euro? Wenn einem ein schmuckes micro ATX HTPC Gehäuse, die es für >100€ gibt nicht kompakt genug ist bleiben noch immer verschiedene Bastellösungen; eine wäre etwa die Möglichkeit den PC in einer Lade, einem Regalfach, der Couch oder hinter dem TV anzubringen; dann kann man sogar sparen da man dann überhaupt kein Gehäuse benötigt

Man braucht nur ein wenig Phantasie und Erfindungsgeist und muss aufhören sich auf Lösungen von der Stange zu beschränken



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon werde ich auf meinen Konsolen auch in einem Jahr noch die aktuellsten Spiele laufen sehen, wohingegen auf diesem "ominösen" 300€ PC nichts läuft!



Spiele, die auch auf den Konsolen laufen werden mit wenigen Ausnahmen auch noch auf dem 300€ Rechner laufen, heute, morgen und in 10 Jahren, wenn es dann noch Crossplattformspiele für die aktuellen Konsolen gibt



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich jedenfalls freue mich trotzdem über Spiele wie GoW 3, Forza 4 und GT5 (in 3D) auf Konsole und BF3 auf dem PC !!



Na eben: du spielst auf der Console Exklusivtitel und du spielst sie nur auf der Konsole weil es sie (leider) nicht auf dem PC gibt; gib das wenigstens zu und erkenne, dass diese Spiele noch viel besser sein könnten, wenn du sie auf dem PC spielen könntest



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte sich sicher ein 600€ Notebook kaufen und damit am TV zocken, aber es nervt halt, wenn man dann immer ein 4m langes Kabel anstecken muß.
> Außerdem ist nicht jeder TV für PC-Spiele geeignet, das funktioniert höchstens bei neueren Modellen.



4m Kabel? Warum das? Hast du schon von Funkmäusen/Tastaturen/Controllern gehört?

An alle TVs kann kann man auch einen PC anschließen, an neuere TVs praktisch ausnahmslos auch ohne Adapter

Viele TVs sind zwar durch ihren Inputlag oder andere Faktoren nur eingeschränkt spieletauglich aber das ist nicht zwangsweise ein Merkmal alter oder neuer TVs; auf der Konsole hätte man aber ganauso mit diesen Nachteilen zu kämpfen wobei Konsolenspieler insbesondere in Inputlagrelevanten Egoshootern durch das Gamepad schon so stark eingeschränkt sind, dass etwas mehr oder weniger Inputlag auch nicht weiter tragisch ist



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine XBOX hat Gitarren, Schlagzeuge, Mikrofone, einen Plattenteller, usw. Das ist eine Art des Musik machens! Aber ist sie deshalb besser als ein PC??



Gibt es auf dem PC nur, wie immer, sehr, sehr viel besser, flexibler und erweiterbarer -> nein, die Konsole ist deswegen nicht besser



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist etwas anderes als ein PC. Das soll sie ja auch sein! Aber beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- & Nachteile. Begreift das doch endlich!



Die *einzigen* Vorteile der Konsolen ist der unter Umständen geringere Preis, der sich aber in der Regel nur isoliert betrachtet ergibt

Alles andere, was für die Konsolen spricht sind konsolenexklusive Spiele und konsolenexklusive Features bestimmter Spiele aber das ist kein Vorteil der Konsolen- zumal der PC was "exklusive" Features betrifft in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur ein Spiele PC braucht eine teure Grafikkarte. Willst du einen PC haben, mit dem du alltägliche Dinge machst, musst du auch nicht so viel ausgeben. 350€ für den Rechner und 150€ für die Spielekonsole. Damit wird alles abgedeckt.



Wenn man die 150€ zusätzlich in den PC investiert übertrifft er mit seiner Spieleleistung bereits alle Konsolen bei weitem



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der, der sich einen 350€ Rechner für zu Hause kauft, ist kein Grafikfanatiker, der kauft sich eine Konsole, weil er einfach ab und wann mal spielen will und dafür reicht ihm der 2 Meter Fernseher.



Für jemanden, der einen 2m TV hat sollten ein paar hundert Euro mehr oder weniger für den PC auch nicht weiter relevant sein



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Das beweist, dass Konsolen den PC nicht bremsen.
> Vergleich mal die Leistung der 8800GTX mit einer 580GTX, da liegt schon etwas dazwischen, aber die Spiele werden trotzdem so programmiert, dass sie auf der alten Hardware auch noch laufen.
> 
> Wenn es nicht so wäre, müsste ja jedes PC-only Spiel eine geile Grafik haben, aber wenn man sich mal Starcraft 2 ansieht, das nur eine "gute" Grafik bietet, sieht man, dass es eben nicht so ist.
> ...



Aber das hatten wir schon; ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht!
> 
> Ein Spiel, das moderne High-End Hardware ausreizt muss nicht automatisch auch hohe Mindestanforderungen haben!
> 
> ...



Speziell zu Starcraft 2 wäre noch zu sagen, dass Blizzard ja allgemein nicht unbeding für herrausragende Grafik bekannt ist (siehe: alle anderen Blizzardtitel); bei einem RTS Spiel mit "Comicgrafik" ist die Grafikqualität meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so wichtig wie bei einem Egoshooter oder Adventure, das versucht möglichst realistisch zu sein

Und wer sagt denn, dass jedes Spiel eine top Grafik haben muss? Ich jedenfalls sicher nicht; nur speziell bei Shootern, RPGs und Simulatoren wäre das schon oft vorteilhaft

Man kann ja auch wirklich nicht sagen, dass jedes Spiel, wie Starcraft 2, mehr oder weniger mit Absicht keine bessere Grafik bietet um einem gewissen Grafikstil gerecht zu werden; die meisten Spiele versuchen einfach so realistisch wie möglich zu sein und scheitern dabei an der Leistung der Konsolen

*Auch wurde die Grafik von Starcraft 2 sicher nicht großartig auf möglichst geringe Hardwareanforderung hin optimiert- Mindestanforderung: Nvidia 8600M GT oder Radeon X1600; das ist höher als etwa bei Crysis oder, um ein anderes RTS Spiel zu nennen, Anno 1404 (Grafikkarte: 128 MB mit Pixelshader 2.0, DirectX 9.0c)!*


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibts am PC Grafikeinstellungen. Welche Spiele skalieren denn nicht mit älterer Hardware? Selbst Metro2033 und Crysis - beides Grafikknaller - lassen sich auch mit Krücken spielen & reizen aktuelle High-End Hardware vollkommen aus.


Da haben die Entwickler halt dementsprechend optimiert. 

Bei den Portierungen hätten sie auch oft Zeit dafür, wenn man sich mal ansieht, um wieviel später manche Titel raus kommen, aber anscheinend rentiert sich das nicht. 

@Superwip
Ich meinte, wenn man ein Notebook an den PC anschließt. 
Dass Crysis niedrigere Mindestanforderungen hat liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es von 2007 ist. 

Auf die anderen Punkte, bzw. umständlichen Lösungen, gehe ich gar nicht mehr ein. 
Wenn einer an der Bedienbarkeit von Move zweifelt, selber aber eine Umschnallmaus benutzt, ist das einfach uninteressant.


----------



## Shooter (28. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts am PC Grafikeinstellungen. Welche Spiele skalieren denn nicht mit älterer Hardware? Selbst Metro2033 und Crysis - beides Grafikknaller - lassen sich auch mit Krücken spielen & reizen aktuelle High-End Hardware vollkommen aus.


 
Ja ? 

Könnte ich mit meinen alten PC: 

E8400 
Geforce 9800GT 
4GB RAM 

Metro flüssig zocken ohne es auf 800 x 600 laufen zu lassen


----------



## we3dm4n (28. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Für die Verkleinerung des Fertigungsprozesses gibt es genau einen Grund: geringere Produktionskosten.


Sagst du? Die genauen Gründen kennst du jedoch nicht, weniger Abwärme, geringerer Stromverbrauch, usw. sind alles weitere Faktoren die genau so eine Rolle spielen. Diese als Nebeneffekte abzutun ist lächerlich.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ewig kann das aber nicht so weitergehen; in sehr absehbarer Zukunft werden selbst Office PCs mit IGPs und Netbooks voll mit den Konsolen mithalten können, auch die Billigschiene hat ein Ende: soetwas würde heute auch niemand mehr kaufen, das kann man höchstens verschenken...


In sehr absehbarer Zukunft? Dann sag mal bitte eine Zeitangabe, wenn es so sehr absehbar ist. Leistungsstarke Elektronik im gleichen Satz mit einem Tamagotchi nennen...dir fehlt echt der Sinn für Relationen.




Superwip schrieb:


> _Welche aktuelle Konsole hat denn bitte nur 256MB Speicher, den sie nutzen kann?_
> Die PS3
> 
> Die Wii hat sogar nur 88MiB
> ...


Es wurde nicht explizit von widder0815 oder wer das war genannt und selbst wenn es explizit genannt worden wäre kann man das nicht mit der Architektur im PC vergleichen. Es ging um den Grafikchip, im Falle der PS3 also der RSX. Dieser kann neben seinem 256MB GDDR3 Speicher auch noch den XDR-Hauptspeicher verwenden, somit effektiv 512MB. Hinzukommt noch die im Vergleich zum PC wesentlich schnellere Anbindung, somit kommt man dann eben mit "so wenig" Speicher aus.



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) die "Kompaktheit" sollte nur in den seltensten Fällen relevant sein; wenn das doch der Fall ist kann man ja wohl auch ein wenig mehr investieren
> 
> 2) Der Verbrauch ist absolut vernachlässigbar
> 
> 3) Ich denke ein Betriebssystem kann man mindestens genauso als gegeben vorraussetzen wie einen TV


1) schließ nicht wieder von dir auf die Allgemeinheit; ach, auf einmal kann man wieder mehr investieren, wenn man denn umbedingt Konsolengröße erreichen möchte - schönes Eigentor
2) Wieso? Weil du noch bei Muttern wohnst und die den Strom bezahlt? Eine Umwelt gibt es natürlich auch nicht, ne?
3) Nein, kann man eben nicht oder kriegen bspw. Hartz IV Empfänger eine Windowskopie samt Lizenz unter "Lebensnotwendigkeit" bezahlt? - In meiner, der wirklichen Welt, wo sich auch Fadi etc. drin befinden, jedenfalls nicht - einen Fernseher kriegen Hartz IV Empfänger hingegen schon.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2011)

Fadi 



> Da haben die Entwickler halt dementsprechend optimiert.
> 
> Bei den Portierungen hätten sie auch oft Zeit dafür, wenn man sich mal ansieht, um wieviel später manche Titel raus kommen, aber anscheinend rentiert sich das nicht.



Ja, weil PC-Spieler sie auch so kaufen. Noch geben sie sich mit höherer Bildschirmauflösung, AA, AF, höherer Texturauflösung usw zufrieden. Wenn ne neue Konsolengeneration erst 2015 kommt wird das aber nicht mehr reichen und Entwickler müssen die Grafik doch noch in grösseren Dimensionen aufwerten oder mit schlechteren Verkaufszahlen rechnen. 


Shooter 



> Ja ?
> 
> Könnte ich mit meinen alten PC:
> 
> ...



Ich habs nicht probiert, aber laut Systemanforderungen läufst zumindest auf deinem System. Probier es doch mal aus. 

Minimale Systemanforderungen: Metro 2033 
- Dual-Core CPU (Core 2 Duo oder besser) 
- DirectX 9, Shader Model 3 Grafikkarte (Geforce 8800, Geforce GT220) 
- 1 GiB RAM


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Das mit den Mindestanforderungen muss man sowieso relativ sehen, da "spielbar" kein genau definierter Wert ist.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt das Vergnügen, CoD: Black Ops und Mirror's Edge zwischen XBox und PC zu vergleichen. Glaub mir, der Unterschied fällt noch auf 5 Metern auf. Matschtexturen in CoD (goldene Waffen, Vegetation) und in beiden Spielen irsinniges Geflimmer wegen unzureichendem AA.



Das wissen wir doch fast alle hier 
Deshalb ist für den auch nur minimal anspruchsvollen Zocker Konsolengrafik keine Option, wer den Vergleich kennt weiss warum.
*
Dass die Konsolen technisch veraltet sind stand die Tage sogar mehrfach auf der Main bezüglich Crysis 2, also wer jetzt immer noch anderer Meinung ist 
* 
weedman, extra für dich, wieder mal eine Quelle, ein Beweis, der deine Posts widerlegt:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ut-trotz-Konsolen-Anleihen/Action-Spiel/Test/

" sondern auch für die technisch veralteten "Next-Gen"-Konsolen Playstation 3 und Xbox 360 entwickelt."

Der einzige der diese Fakten nicht einsieht bist du, also werf das nicht anderen Leuten hier vor, denn du postest IMMER nur deine Meinung und NIE Quellen oder Beweise.

Also schreib mal den Redakteur an und klär ihn über sein Unwissen auf **


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Ich will nicht sehen, wie Crysis 2 aussieht, wenn man es mit den Mindestanforderungen spielt, dagegen ist die Grafik auf der Konsole dann wohl phantastisch.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sehen, wie Crysis 2 aussieht, wenn man es mit den Mindestanforderungen spielt, dagegen ist die Grafik auf der Konsole dann wohl phantastisch.


 
Nö, falsch.

Auf den Konsolen läufts doch schon mit runtergeschraubter Grafik 
Wurde dir übrigen schon mehrfach erklärt

Crysis 2: Konsolen laufen nur mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details, PC-Version deutlich mehr Effekte und Tessellation? - crysis 2






Fadi schrieb:


> Das mit den Mindestanforderungen muss man sowieso relativ sehen, da "spielbar" kein genau definierter Wert ist.


 
Doch, spielbar ist Konsolenniveau, d.h. ca. 25-30FPS und runtergeschraube Grafik.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Spielbar ist es auch auf 640x480.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Das wissen wir doch fast alle hier
> Deshalb ist für den auch nur minimal anspruchsvollen Zocker Konsolengrafik keine Option, wer den Vergleich kennt weiss warum.
> 
> Dass die Konsolen technisch veraltet sind stand die Tage sogar mehrfach auf der Main bezüglich Crysis 2, also wer jetzt immer noch anderer Meinung ist


 
Das war eine Antwort darauf:


Re4dt schrieb:


> Sagmal sitzt ihr vor euren Bildschirmen mit ner Lupe um zu schauen ob die Grafik auch schön perfekt ist?


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das war eine Antwort darauf:


 
Achso, naja wer den Unterschied nicht auch ohne Lupe sieht, der sollte mal dringend zum Augenarzt gehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Komisch dass sich "anspruchsvolle" Zocker immer am der Grafik festhängen. 

Geile Grafik kann man eben nicht mit Spielspaß gleich setzen, auch wenn es manche immer wieder versuchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nö, falsch.
> 
> Auf den Konsolen läufts doch schon mit runtergeschraubter Grafik
> Wurde dir übrigen schon mehrfach erklärt


 
Dann schraub mal bei deinem Rechner alles auf Minimum und dann vergleichst du mal deine Grafik mit der einer Konsole und dann schaust du dir meinen Post noch mal an.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Komisch dass sich "anspruchsvolle" Zocker immer am der Grafik festhängen.
> 
> Geile Grafik kann man eben nicht mit Spielspaß gleich setzen, auch wenn es manche immer wieder versuchen.


 
Wieso sollte man sich mit etwas schlechterem zufrieden geben?

Ich kann ja immer noch nen XBox Controller an den PC hängen und es spielt sich 1:1 wie auf der Konsole. Wieso sollte dann der Spielspaß auf der Konsole anders sein?


----------



## Re4dt (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, naja wer den Unterschied nicht auch ohne Lupe sieht, der sollte mal dringend zum Augenarzt gehen



Meinen Augen geht's bestens  Ihr habt den Satz nicht wirklich verstanden. Dieser Satz war nicht zum Vergleich gegen Konsole gedacht sondern ihr redet nur noch von Grafik. Ich  weiß selber dass der PC eine viel bessere Grafik hat. Aber Leute es mag sein das der PC viel mehr Optionen bietet und und und doch nur weil die Konsole veraltete Hardware hat .... Muss sie nicht gleich schlecht sein sofern man mit den spielen Spaß hat ist alles im rahmen. So zum Thema Grafik war das mein letzter post.-


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich mit etwas schlechterem zufrieden geben?
> 
> Ich kann ja immer noch nen XBox Controller an den PC hängen und es spielt sich 1:1 wie auf der Konsole. Wieso sollte dann der Spielspaß auf der Konsole anders sein?


 

Genau das ist der Punkt, das verstehen sie nicht, der Spielspaß ist mindestens genauso gut, nur die Grafik ist besser, es gibt Mods, und somit ist meiner Meinung nach der Spielspaß automatisch auch etwas höher.

Sie denken grundsätzlich: Konsole = Spielspaß, PC = kein Spielspaß, obwohl gleiches Spiel.

Schon lächerlich, ne?


Man kann den Spieß auch mal umdrehen: Solange der Spielspaß am PC stimmt, wen interessiert da der etwas höhere Stromverbrauch etc.?

Jetzt kommt gleich wieder "ABER ABER ABER"...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte man sich mit etwas schlechterem zufrieden geben?
> 
> Ich kann ja immer noch nen XBox Controller an den PC hängen und es spielt sich 1:1 wie auf der Konsole. Wieso sollte dann der Spielspaß auf der Konsole anders sein?


Es steht ja auch jedem frei, dass er das macht, aber manche flamen ja generell gegen Konsolen, als ob Exklusivtitel keinen Spaß machen würden, nur weil sie keine geile Grafik haben. 

Das soll dann mal einer nem Wii-Spieler erzählen, der Super Mario Galaxy zockt. 

Der 4-5 mal so hohe Stromverbrauch bei einem Highend PC interessiert vielleicht Leute, die nicht so viel Geld verdienen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, das verstehen sie nicht, der Spielspaß ist mindestens genauso gut, nur die Grafik ist besser, es gibt Mods, und somit ist meiner Meinung nach der Spielspaß automatisch auch etwas höher.


 
Den meisten interessiert die Grafik doch aber nicht primär, sondern eben sekundär. Würde jeder auf die Grafik achten, würden AMD und Nvidia nur ihre High End Karten verkaufen, tun sie aber nicht.
Dem Konsolero reicht die Grafik der Xbox völlig aus, mehr braucht er nicht, damit er spielen kann.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

Was heißt mehr braucht er nicht?

Mehr bekommt er nicht, also muss er sich mit dem zufrieden geben.

Jeder will die bestmögliche Grafik haben, da kannst du sagen was du willst.

Ich spiel meine Games auch nicht auf niedrig obwohl ich sie locker auf hoch spielen kann.


"Der 4-5 mal so hohe Stromverbrauch bei einem Highend PC "

Wie utopisch issen das schon wieder, ein moderner normaler Gaming-Rechner braucht ca. 300 Watt unter Last, eine PS3 laut Wikipedia 150-200 Watt. Das meiste macht eh der Fernseher aus.


"die nicht so viel Geld verdienen."

Die sollten sich halt im voraus schon überlegen, ob sie für jedes Spiel 20€ mehr bezahlen wollen, nur weil Sony den Hals nicht voll kriegen kann.
Also ziemlich lächerliches Argument.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Deswegen auch "highend", oder braucht ein System mit einer 580 nur 300W?

Lies mal genauer bei Wiki. 
Ne PS3 braucht um die 90W und bei Konsolen kann man sich gebrauchte Spiele kaufen, oder ausleihen, da sie an keinen Account gebunden sind.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der 4-5 mal so hohe Stromverbrauch bei einem Highend PC interessiert vielleicht Leute, die nicht so viel Geld verdienen.


 
Die Konsolen hatten anfangs auch einen hohem Stromverbrauch, vom der Wärmeentwicklung ganz zu schweigen (RRoD lässt grüßen). Ich hab das jetzt nicht durchgerechnet, aber ein PC mit einer ungefähren Leistung einer Xbox dürfte nicht mehr als das doppelte verbrauchen.

Aber was interessiert den gern zitierten Gelegenheitsspieler der Stromverbrauch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Was heißt mehr braucht er nicht?
> 
> Mehr bekommt er nicht, also muss er sich mit dem zufrieden geben.


 
Wenn er mehr will, kann er das Game ja am PC spielen, tut er aber nicht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

...weil er eine Konsole hat, also würde es wenig Sinn ergeben, Geld in einen Gaming PC zu investieren. Und ich kenne nicht wenige, die Spiele lieber auf 15FPS spielen als die Settings runterzuschrauchen und dann heißt es "mein PC ist zu langsam dafür".


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Deswegen auch "highend", oder braucht ein System mit einer 580 nur 300W?


 
Was willst du mit einer 580?

Um Konsolengrafik zu erreichen reicht  eine passiv gekühlte HD6750. Eine 580 kauft sich kein normaler Zocker, da es völlig unnötig ist unnötig Geld rausgeworfen.

Schon erbärmlich, du musst dir immer alles erst so hinlegen dass es passt, du vergleichst nicht gleiche Grafik mit gleicher Grafik, nein du vergleichst die veraltete 128mb Grafikkarte der PS3, die nur für sehr mäßige Grafik reicht anno 2011, mit einer HighEnd 580 für Multi-Monitoring-Betrieb, die in keinem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis steht, das ist erbärmliche Propaganda.

Die PS3 verbraucht real 200 Watt, der Fernseher nochmal locker das doppelte, ein guter PC Bildschirm aber deutlich weniger, also wäre das mit dem Stromverbrauch nun auch geklärt.



"    Wenn er mehr will, kann er das Game ja am PC spielen, tut er aber nicht."

Konsoleros wissen aber meist nicht, wie schlecht die Grafik an der Konsole ist, da ihnen der Vergleich fehlt, die denken ohne AntiAliasing und Texturfilter und mit matschigen Texturen ist normal und Stand der Technik 2011


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Die PS3 verbraucht real 200 Watt, der Fernseher nochmal locker das doppelte, ein guter PC Bildschirm aber deutlich weniger, also wäre das mit dem Stromverbrauch nun auch geklärt.


 
Die PS3 kann man per HDMI an einen Monitor anschließen. 
Außerdem will der Konsolen Spieler ja den großen Fernseher haben, jeder PCler möchte auch am 2 Meter Schirm spielen, weil groß nur noch durch größer ersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Zuerst 150-200 und dann gleich 200W?
Meine PS3 Slim braucht um die 90W, das habe ich sogar von Wikipedia. 
Mein 40"TV braucht keine 250W und wie viele PC Monitore gibt es in dieser Größe?


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

Ich warne die Herren gleich vorab einen normalen Diskussionston bei zu behalten.

Der Thread wird von der Moderation aufmerksam verfolgt. 

Über die Konsequenzen bei Fehlverhalten brauch ich euch ja nichts zu erzählen, oder?

Gruß
Pain


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Zuerst 150-200 und dann gleich 200W?
> Meine PS3 Slim braucht um die 90W, das habe ich sogar von Wikipedia.
> Mein 40"TV braucht keine 250W und wie viele PC Monitore gibt es in dieser Größe?


 
Die Xbox hat ein 130 Watt Netzteil. Sie zieht bei Auslastung 90 Watt (ungefähr), ein guter LCD Fernseher 120 Watt (schätze mal, hab ich nie gemessen), macht 210 Watt.
Welcher Gaming Rechner braucht unter Last weniger? Und dann kommt ja noch der Monitor dazu (oder zwei Monitore oder drei ).


----------



## Primer (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der, der sich einen 350€ Rechner für zu Hause kauft, ist kein Grafikfanatiker, der kauft sich eine Konsole, weil er einfach ab und wann mal spielen will und dafür reicht ihm der 2 Meter Fernseher.


 
Nun was wer kauft, kann wohl keiner von uns beurteilen, schließlich sind "wir" nicht alle. Aber der Kern der Aussage stimmt, denn im Grunde muss ein PC nicht teurer sein als eine Konsole.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob hier heute wieder Platzverweise erteilt werden. Es gibt keinen direkten Anlass das anzunhemen, aber ich hab so ein Gefüühhl... =]



Dein Kommentar von letztens mit den ständigen Wiederholungen hat doch auch gepasst...und passt immer noch, das mit dem "Verbrauch" geht doch schon wieder von vorn los


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nun was wer kauft, kann wohl keiner von uns beurteilen, schließlich sind "wir" nicht alle. Aber der Kern der Aussage stimmt, denn im Grunde muss ein PC nicht teurer sein als eine Konsole.


 
Ich kenne viele Leute, die einen Gaming Rechner haben (keine aktuellen) und sich in den letzten Jahren eine Konsole gekauft haben, weil es ihnen reicht (das Game sieht eben genauso aus wie auf einem "alten" Gaming Rechner). Sie sind nicht bereit für ein paar optische Gags, die man eh kaum wahr nimmt, viel Geld zu bezahlen, daher sagen die, dass ihnen die Grafik einer Konsole reicht.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

"Die Xbox hat ein 130 Watt Netzteil."
Ja, die neue. Und die erste Version?

"Welcher Gaming Rechner braucht unter Last weniger? "

Der Vergleich mit Gaming-Rechnern gilt nicht, schließlich hast da auch mehr Grafik für den Mehrverbrauch (logisch), also muss man mit einem PC vergleichen der gleichviel verbraucht und dabei Konsolengrafik schafft, und das ist mittlerweile fast jeder Office-Rechner.

"du weißt genau, was ich meine,"
Ob du's glaubst oder nicht, nein ich weiss nicht was du konkret meinst.



"Sie sind nicht bereit für ein paar optische Gags, die man eh kaum wahr nimmt, viel Geld zu bezahlen"


Nochmal, wer AA und Texturfilter und überhaupt die Unterschiede nicht sieht sollte zum Augenarzt gehen. 
Da gibts auch schöne Artikel auf der Main dazu. Das zu leugnen macht dich nur noch unglaubwürdiger.

Wieso "viel Geld"?
Konsolenspiele sind doch teurer.

Eine Konsole kostet bei Release ebenfalls 600€, dafür kriegt man auch einen brauchbaren P/L Rechner.


----------



## Primer (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Leute, die einen Gaming Rechner haben (keine aktuellen) und sich in den letzten Jahren eine Konsole gekauft haben, weil es ihnen reicht (das Game sieht eben genauso aus wie auf einem "alten" Gaming Rechner). Sie sind nicht bereit für ein paar optische Gags, die man eh kaum wahr nimmt, viel Geld zu bezahlen, daher sagen die, dass ihnen die Grafik einer Konsole reicht.


 
Ja vollkommen verständlich, wenn einem die Optik nicht wichtig ist brauchen man ja auch nix investieren. Ob dann nun eine Konsole oder ein entsprechend schwächer PC gekauft wird, bleibt dem Käufer überlassen, nur was ich zum Ausdruck bringen will, egal welchen der beiden Wege man wählt, unterm Strich zahlt man in etwa das gleiche.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> unterm Strich zahlt man in etwa das gleiche.


 
Wenn man von gleichem ausgeht, also nicht so abstruse Einwürfe wie oben ("GTX 580"), ja, da sind wir uns definitv einig, nur ich fürchte unsere "Freunde" wieder mal nicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Nana, die PCs haben sehr wohl einen höheren Stromverbrauch. Er ist zwar bestimmt nicht 3-4 Mal so hoch, wie es hier jemand geschrieben hat, aber allein die Grafikkarte schluckt ja schon 90-100 Watt. Dazu CPU und alles was dazu gehört. Liegt aber daran, dass die PC Architektur nicht fürs Spielen gedacht war und beim PC auch nicht optimiert wird. Meine Schätzung bleibt bei 2x höherer Verbrauch bei gleicher Bildqualität.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Konsolenspiele sind nicht zwangsläufig teurer, da man sie auch gebraucht kaufen, oder sie sich ausleihen kann, da sie an keinen Account gebunden sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Ich wollte ja dazu nichts mehr sagen, aber offensichtlich scheinst du das nicht zu verstehen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Die Xbox hat ein 130 Watt Netzteil."
> Ja, die neue. Und die erste Version?



Die alte interessiert nicht, ich kann nur noch die neue im Laden kaufen.
Außerdem siehst du ja daran, dass sich auch die Konsole weiter entwickelt hat, also genau das, was du vehement bestreitest. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Gaming-Rechnern gilt nicht, schließlich hast da auch mehr Grafik für den Mehrverbrauch (logisch), also muss man mit einem PC vergleichen der gleichviel verbraucht und dabei Konsolengrafik schafft, und das ist mittlerweile fast jeder Office-Rechner.



Nein, ein Office Rechner mit Durchschnittsgrafik schafft die Optik einer Konsole nicht, ich hab es dir schon mal gesagt, schraube deine Grafik mal komplett auf Minimum runter und dann vergleichst du sie mit der einer Konsole. Die Konsole sieht besser aus.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Nochmal, wer AA und Texturfilter und überhaupt die Unterschiede nicht sieht sollte zum Augenarzt gehen.
> Da gibts auch schöne Artikel auf der Main dazu. Das zu leugnen macht dich nur noch unglaubwürdiger.



AA/AF siehst du auf einem 2 Meter Fernseher nicht, schließe mal deinen Rechner an so einen Fernseher an, du siehst keinen Unterschied mehr.
Denn genau das muss man machen, wenn man Konsole und PC miteinander vergleichen will, für beide der gleiche Fernseher.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Wieso "viel Geld"?
> Konsolenspiele sind doch teurer.



Dafür muss man auch nicht auf einen Patch warten oder an den Treibern rumschlossern, wenn das Game nicht perfekt läuft.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Eine Konsole kostet bei Release ebenfalls 600€, dafür kriegt man auch einen brauchbaren P/L Rechner.



Eine neue Xbox kostet 150€, daran muss man sich halten, was sie mal gekostet hat, ist irrelevant oder willst du den Neupreis einer 8800 Ultra bezahlen, wenn du sie dir jetzt kaufst?



primerp12 schrieb:


> Ja vollkommen verständlich, wenn einem die Optik nicht wichtig ist brauchen man ja auch nix investieren. Ob dann nun eine Konsole oder ein entsprechend schwächer PC gekauft wird, bleibt dem Käufer überlassen, nur was ich zum Ausdruck bringen will, egal welchen der beiden Wege man wählt, unterm Strich zahlt man in etwa das gleiche.



Jeder hat halt Prioritäten und das ist ja auch OK, der PC Gamer, der das Maximale haben will, muss halt mehr ausgeben, aber das weiß er ja.
Wer mit einer Konsole und Gamepad zufrieden ist, dem soll man das auch lassen, denn ein gutes Game darf man nicht nur über die Grafik definieren.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

@ Fadi:

PC-Spiele auch nicht!

Und gebraucht, ja ne is klar, dann kauf mal Crysis 2 gebraucht am Release-Tag...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AA/AF siehst du auf einem 2 Meter Fernseher nicht, schließe mal deinen Rechner an so einen Fernseher an, du siehst keinen Unterschied mehr.


 

Natürlich sieht man das, sorry aber was hast du denn bitte für miese Hardware zuhause wenn du den Unterschied nicht siehst?

Ich hab den mehrfachen Vergleich und seh den Unterschied *wie neben mir viele andere User hier* (siehe paar Seiten zuvor) auch!
Also muss es irgendwie an dir liegen wenn du den Unterschied nicht siehst. Ob eine Textur matschig ist oder gestochen scharf sieht man einfach, da gibts nichts zu diskutieren, kannst auch auf der Mainseite in zahlreichen Artikeln mit Vergleichsbildern anschauen.


"der PC Gamer, der das Maximale haben will, muss halt mehr ausgeben, aber das weiß er ja."

Ist doch gut, wenigstens hat er die Möglichkeit dazu, der Konsolenspieler hat das nicht und MUSS Crysis 2 auf niedrig spielen, obwohl er mehr für das Game gezahlt hat.

Und soviel mehr muss man da garnicht ausgeben. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, Spiele sind teurer, dazu brauchst ebenfalls alle "paar" Jahre eine nagelneue Konsole, die bei Release nunmal weit über 400€ kostet.

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Primer (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @MehmetB
> Nana, die PCs haben sehr wohl einen höheren Stromverbrauch. Er ist zwar bestimmt nicht 3-4 Mal so hoch, wie es hier jemand geschrieben hat, aber allein die Grafikkarte schluckt ja schon 90-100 Watt. Dazu CPU und alles was dazu gehört. Liegt aber daran, dass die PC Architektur nicht fürs Spielen gedacht war und beim PC auch nicht optimiert wird. Meine Schätzung bleibt bei 2x höherer Verbrauch bei gleicher Bildqualität.


 
Doch doch, ich hatte da mal ein paar Werte gepostet. Mein Sys gönnt sich unter "Vollast" (Spiel) 275W ohne Monitor. Aber wenn man das auf "FPS/Watt" verrechnet kommt man in etwa auf das gleiche. Wobei das schwierig zu vergleichen ist, da zum einen die GPUs immer effizienter werden auf der anderen Seite die Konsolen aber durch Die-Shrink auch weniger Abwärme produzieren, trotz veralteter Architektur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht man das, sorry aber was hast du denn bitte für miese Hardware zuhause wenn du den Unterschied nicht siehst?



Vergleich es aufm Fernseher, da siehst du keinen Unterschied, hab ich am Samstag eben selbst gesehen, Crysis 2 sah auf der Konsole exakt so aus wie aufm PC (beide eben am Fernseher angeschlossen).



MehmetB schrieb:


> "der PC Gamer, der das Maximale haben will, muss halt mehr ausgeben, aber das weiß er ja."
> 
> Ist doch gut, wenigstens hat er die Möglichkeit dazu, der Konsolenspieler hat das nicht und MUSS Crysis 2 auf niedrig spielen, obwohl er mehr für das Game gezahlt hat.



Nochmal, dem Konsolen Spieler reicht die Grafik, er ist völlig zufrieden, will er mehr, muss er eben Geld investieren, in neue PC Hardware, das will er aber nicht, weil es ihm eben nicht das Wert ist, was er dann bekommt und das ist völlig OK.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Und soviel mehr muss man da garnicht ausgeben. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, Spiele sind teurer, dazu brauchst ebenfalls alle "paar" Jahre eine nagelneue Konsole, die bei Release nunmal weit über 400€ kostet.


 
Selbst wenn du dir jetzt eine neue Konsole kaufst, dann bezahlst du eben keine 400€ und neue Sachen sind immer teuer. Denk mal daran, was die ATI 5870 mal gekostet hat und schau nach, was sie jetzt kostet oder guck dir die GTX 590 an, was die kostet.
Die Entwicklung in der Unterhaltungsindustrie geht ständig weiter, daher kannst du Preise von früher nicht mehr mit denen von heute vergleichen.
Früher hat ein Röhrenfernseher über 2000 Mark gekostet, das würde heute niemand mehr ausgeben wollen.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

Selbstverständlich sind die PCs in dieser Hinsicht viel effizienter (also Vergleich FPS / Watt).

Wäre ja auch schlecht wenns andersrum wäre, schließlich gibts für den PC jedes halb Jahr (?) eine neue, weiter optimierte Grafikkartengeneration die man sich kaufen kann wenn man MÖCHTE, außerdem werden die Treiber kontinuierlich optimiert.



"Vergleich es aufm Fernseher, da siehst du keinen Unterschied"

Hab ich doch, liegt wohl an deinem Fernseher.


Hab den Vergleich in GTA4 und F1 2010, F1 konnte man nichtmal richtig spielen weil man die Abstandsschiler bis zur Kurve nie entziffern konnte da extrem unscharf, Bildausgabe vom PC dagegen kein Problem, schärfere Texturen, Kantenglättung, AF.


"Nochmal, dem Konsolen Spieler reicht die Grafik, er ist völlig zufrieden"

Sprichst du für alle Konsolenspieler oder was??? ....

Wer  grafisch "anspruchslos" ist und sich mit weniger zufrieden gibt, bitte, aber trotzdem gibts nunmal viele die halt das bessere nutzen wollen, man lebt bekanntlich nur einmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> außerdem werden die Treiber kontinuierlich optimiert.


 
Aber immer nur für aktuelle Karten, oder werden die Treiber auch noch für eine GTX 260 optimiert?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fadi:
> 
> PC-Spiele auch nicht!
> 
> Und gebraucht, ja ne is klar, dann kauf mal Crysis 2 gebraucht am Release-Tag...


Also gibt es keine PC Spiele, die an einen Account gebunden sind?


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Doch doch, ich hatte da mal ein paar Werte gepostet. Mein Sys gönnt sich unter "Vollast" (Spiel) 275W ohne Monitor. Aber wenn man das auf "FPS/Watt" verrechnet kommt man in etwa auf das gleiche. Wobei das schwierig zu vergleichen ist, da zum einen die GPUs immer effizienter werden auf der anderen Seite die Konsolen aber durch Die-Shrink auch weniger Abwärme produzieren, trotz veralteter Architektur.


 
Wie viel verbraucht denn dein Sys mit Frame Limiter und Konsolensettings? 

Eigentlich müsste man das mit den Sandys und AMDs 6000er Karten testen...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AA/AF siehst du auf einem 2 Meter Fernseher nicht, schließe mal deinen Rechner an so einen Fernseher an, du siehst keinen Unterschied mehr.
> Denn genau das muss man machen, wenn man Konsole und PC miteinander vergleichen will, für beide der gleiche Fernseher.


 
Also ich sehe da schon deutliche Unterschiede und mein TV ist keine 2 Meter groß. Der Sitzabstand spielt natürlich auch eine große Rolle  .
Ohne AA/AF fallen besonders flimmrige Kanten auf und das Bild wirkt insgesamt nicht ganz sauber.
Außerdem habe ich dank PC nicht nur eine höhere Auflösung, sondern die Auflösung stimmt auch exakt mit den Bildpunkten des TVs überein. Dadurch wird das Bild glasklar und alle Details erstrahlen 1:1 im vollen Glanz. Weicht die Auflösung nur etwas nach unten ab, wirkt das Bild unverhältnismäßig verwaschen/ unscharf.
Also eigentlich 3fach besser: a) höhere Auflösung b) native Auflösung c) AA/AF/Vsync.

Klar, mit z.B.: nur 40 Zoll und 3,5 Meter Abstand wird´s schwer, etwas zu erkennen, weil dann die Sehkraft unserer Augen für "Full-HD" nicht  ausreicht. Aber der Abstand wäre mir persönlich auch viel zu groß, besteht ja doch schon Tunnelblickgefahr(im Verhältnis <-> PC-Monitor). Vor einem 46 Zoll sitze ich etwas 2 bis 2,5 Meter entfernt und da bleiben kaum Details verborgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wie viel verbraucht denn dein Sys mit Frame Limiter und Konsolensettings?
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man das mit den Sandys und AMDs 6000er Karten testen...


 
Mein System zieht unter (Gaming)Last rund 370 Watt (wenn ich einen Controller anschließe etwas mehr ), was für einen Gaming Rechner vertretbar ist. Bei Benchmarks oder so ist es logischer Weise mehr, aber Benchmarks spiele ich nicht.



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da schon deutliche Unterschiede und mein TV ist keine 2 Meter groß. Der Sitzabstand spielt natürlich auch eine große Rolle  .
> Ohne AA/AF fallen besonders flimmrige Kanten auf und das Bild wirkt insgesamt nicht ganz sauber.
> Außerdem habe ich dank PC nicht nur eine höhere Auflösung, sondern die Auflösung stimmt auch exakt mit den Bildpunkten des TVs überein. Dadurch wird das Bild glasklar und alle Details erstrahlen 1:1 im vollen Glanz. Weicht die Auflösung nur etwas nach unten ab, wirkt das Bild unverhältnismäßig verwaschen/ unscharf.
> Also eigentlich 3fach besser: a) höhere Auflösung b) native Auflösung c) AA/AF/Vsync
> ...


 
Liegt am Fernseher. Heutige Fernseher können sehr gut eine geringere Auflösung hochskalieren, das kriegen sie echt gut hin und bei einem 2 Meter Fernseher (der ja auch nur 1920x1080 Pixel hat), ist der Lochabstand pro Pixel größer, da fällt das Fehlen von AA/AF nicht ins Gewicht, bzw. das AA/AF des Rechners wirkt da nicht so wie auf einem Monitor, der ja einen geringeren Lochabstand pro Pixel hat).


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

bei wie viel Avg FPS?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> bei wie viel Avg FPS?


 
Ich nehme das, was das Game macht, wenn die Frames im Game konsolenbedingt limitiert sind, dann lasse ich das so (wie z.B. bei TDU2).
Natürlich schwankt das auch, je nach Game und selbst im Game schwankt das. Die 370 Watt sind das, was ich so im Maximum hab, schwankt so zwischen 340 und 370 Watt. Ich hab aber auch eine grilled Termi.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da schon deutliche Unterschiede
> 
> Also eigentlich 3fach besser: a) höhere Auflösung b) native Auflösung c) AA/AF/Vsync.


 

Siehst quantenslipstream, ich bin mal wieder nicht alleine mit meiner "Meinung" (Faktenerläuterung triffts ja eher  )

Also dass du den Unterschied nicht siehst MUSS zwangsläufig bei dir liegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Siehst quantenslipstream, ich bin mal wieder nicht alleine mit meiner "Meinung" (Faktenerläuterung triffts ja eher  )
> 
> Also dass du den Unterschied nicht siehst MUSS zwangsläufig bei dir liegen.


 
Aha, nur weil einer das auch so sieht wie du, muss es gleich ein Fakt sein, und wenn 2000 andere das so sehen wie ich, haben die alle keine Ahnung oder lügen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt am Fernseher. Heutige Fernseher können sehr gut eine geringere Auflösung hochskalieren, das kriegen sie echt gut hin


Mein TV ist eigentlich nicht so alt und aktuelle TVs skalieren vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber nativ ist nativ und fehlende Bildinformationen können auch aktuelle TVs nicht aus dem Hut zaubern. Wenn TVs so gut skalieren könnten, bräuchte man ja gar keine HD oder Full-HD-Quellen.


> und bei einem 2 Meter Fernseher (der ja auch nur 1920x1080 Pixel hat), ist der Lochabstand pro Pixel größer, da fällt das Fehlen von AA/AF nicht ins Gewicht, bzw. das AA/AF des Rechners wirkt da nicht so wie auf einem Monitor, der ja einen geringeren Lochabstand pro Pixel hat).


 Zwei Meter TV? Wer hat den? 60 Zoll ist schon relativ selten und das sind nur 1,50 Meter. Und selbst wenn: Kommt´s doch auch immer auf den Sitzabstand an oder nicht? 
Der optimale Sitzabstand darf nicht zu nah und nicht zu fern sein, damit feine Details und nicht die Pixel zu erkennen sind.
Und gerade aus dem für Full-HD-Details benötigten Abstand(beruht auf dem Leistungsvermögen unserer Augen***) sieht das skalierte Bild im Vergleich nicht gut aus.

***Bei 60 Zoll sind das nur 2,25 bis 3 Meter Abstand
40 Zoll - 1,50 bis 2 Meter


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

Es sieht aber nicht nur einer hier so sondern mehrere.

Und dass man mit AntiAliasing, mit Anisoptropischem Filter und nativ schärferen Texturen nunmal ein besseres Bild hat ist Fakt und allgemein anerkannt, in etwa so wie die Erde rund ist, egal wie viele Leute das auch anzweifeln.


Ein Beispiel von tausenden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DLchrdsfAg&feature=relmfu

und auf nem großen Fernseher sieht man das noch deutlicher.

Rumskalieren ist IMMER schlechter, optimalerweise stellt man die native Auflösung ein und fertig, immer dieses Gepfusche da...


----------



## Primer (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt am Fernseher. Heutige Fernseher können sehr gut eine geringere Auflösung hochskalieren, das kriegen sie echt gut hin und bei einem 2 Meter Fernseher (der ja auch nur 1920x1080 Pixel hat), ist der Lochabstand pro Pixel größer, da fällt das Fehlen von AA/AF nicht ins Gewicht, bzw. das AA/AF des Rechners wirkt da nicht so wie auf einem Monitor, der ja einen geringeren Lochabstand pro Pixel hat).


 
Nja aber egal wie gut hochskaliert wird, wirklich besser wird die Optik dadurch nicht, da nach wie vor nur die (meist) 1280x720Pixel berechnet werden.
Im übrigen fallen auch mir AA/AF/Vsync und eigentlich alles anderen Effekt (etwa die Schattenauflösung, Texturen) auf, denn ich kann nun mal keine 2m von meinem 32iger weg sitzen, da man sonst zu wenig erkennt.

@m-o-m-o
Ich schätze das 90% aller Konsolenspiele mit maximal 30Fps laufen, nicht selten gibts auch erkennbare Framedrops, das betrifft aber eher die Multis. Exklusives sind in den Kategorien Vsync und Framedrops stabiler, so das man hier meist die 30Fps konstant hält. Spiele die mehr als 30Fps bieten fallen mir nur wenige ein, etwa GT5 (40-60Fps), GoW(~40Fps) oder Wipeout.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und dass man mit AntiAliasing, mit Anisoptropischem Filter und nativ schärferen Texturen nunmal ein besseres Bild hat ist Fakt und allgemein anerkannt, in etwa so wie die Erde rund ist, egal wie viele Leute das auch anzweifeln.


 
Irgendwie scheinst du es einfach nicht zu verstehen, daher noch mal extra für dich.

Der PC liefert das beste Bild, dafür kostet es aber auch viel Geld.
Für die meisten reicht die Konsole, denn die sehen nicht ein, für ein paar Effekte richtig Geld auszugeben.
Zeig mir mal lieber einen Crysis 2 Vergleich, Just Cause 2 kenne ich gar nicht.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Nja aber egal wie gut hoch skaliert wird, wirklich besser wird die Optik dadurch nicht, da nach wie vor nur die meist 1280x720Pixel berechnet werden.
> Im übrigen fallen auch mir AA/AF/Vsync und eigentlich alles anderen Effekt (etwa die Schattenauflösung) auf, denn ich kann nun mal keine 2m von meinem 32iger weg sitzen, da man sonst zu wenig erkennt.



Natürlich gibts die, bei Crysis 2 aber nicht, da beides in DX9 ist und gerade die CryEngine 3 zeigt ja, was mit DX9 noch möglich ist.


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinst du es einfach nicht zu verstehen, daher noch mal extra für dich.
> 
> Der PC liefert das beste Bild, dafür kostet es aber auch viel Geld.





Das ist nur deine Meinung die kaum hier einer mit dir teilt.

Wo kostet mich die PC-Grafik "viel Geld"?

Die bessere Grafik hat man einfach, da die Grafikkarten bzw. PCs heutzutage viel leistungsfähiger sind als eine Konsole mit Technikstand 2006.
Warst du nicht der mit der GTX580? Sich eine GTX580 kaufen aber dann über "PC zu teuer" beschweren, das ist ja mal oberlächerlich.

Du kennst Just Cause 2 nicht? 



"und gerade die CryEngine 3 zeigt ja, was mit DX9 noch möglich ist."

wart doch erstmal ab, was sie in DX11 noch zeigen wird...

So berauschend ist Crysis 2 nicht von der Grafik her. Schau dir doch mal die Shooter an die du nichtmal kennst, z.B. Just Cause 2 oder Metro 2033.


"Für die meisten reicht die Konsole, denn die sehen nicht ein, für ein paar Effekte richtig Geld auszugeben."

Es geht nicht um "ein paar Effekte" sondern um durchgehend bessere Grafik, Texturen, Filter, Auflösungen etc.!
Einfach mal informieren wie groß der Unterschied sein kann.

Dann haben die "meisten" aber keine Ahnung, denn dafür muss man nicht "richtig Geld" ausgeben.
Die meisten wissens einfach nicht, weil ihnen das Hintergrundwissen fehlt. 
Die Konsolenspieler die ich kenne sind durchgehend unter 15 Jahre alt, klar, denen mag das egal sein, aber ich bin etwas älter und kenn mich aus, daher sind mir diejenigen die sich nicht auskennen, selbst wenns die Mehrheit sein sollte. herzlich egal.

Du kennst nichtmal die Basics zwischen dem Grafik-Unterschied PC- und Konsolengaming, geschweige denn Games wie Just Cause 2, wirfst hier aber fröhlich deine Theorien in den Raum die andere zeitraubend verbessern müssen, das stört mich/uns so, vorallem da du das seit 100 Seiten schon machst und überhaupt nichts dazu lernst. 
Wir haben dir all deine Theorien schon 100 mal erklärt, vorallem Superwip.


----------



## Primer (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die, bei Crysis 2 aber nicht, da beides in DX9 ist und gerade die CryEngine 3 zeigt ja, was mit DX9 noch möglich ist.



Wie kann es das bessere Bild in Crysis 2 nicht geben, wenn es wie alle anderen Spiel von der höheren Auflösung/AF/mehr Fps profitiert? Das Aliasing wird sehr gut geschluckt, macht das Bild aber merklich unschärfer, etwas das vielen Usern hier schon sauer aufstößt. Die ersten Configs sind ja schon draußen die das Edge abstellen und AA erlauben. Die folge ist ein scharfes Bild, welches vor allem die Qualität der Texturen fördert.

Das Crytek aber nochmals nach legt(POM) und bereits jetzt die üblichen Verbesserungen bietet ist aber bekannt(Schattenauflösung, Objekte, Texturen, Effekte).


----------



## muertel (28. März 2011)

Kleine "_Geschichte_" aus dem Leben:


*CRYSIS 2*


Ich spielte in letzter Zeit mit dem Gedanken, mir Crysis2 zuzulegen! Nun wollte ich, nach dem Release, mir mal einen Überblick über das Gameplay machen - dafür konsultierte ich mehrere Foren. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die PC-Version derzeit günstig zu haben ist, sollte es eben für diese Plattform gekauft werden!


*Furchbar* - anders kann man es nicht beschreiben! In allen (!!!) Threads, in allen (!!) großen deutschen Foren nur Gejammere über die Grafik (die ja soviel besser ist als auf den Konsolen, aber dennoch scheinbar nicht gut genug). Dank verschiedener Testberichte wusste ich zwar, dass Crysis2 spielerisch sehr geil sein sollte, doch wollte ich unbedingt mal höhren, was die Community so zu sagen hat. Nach einiger Zeit war es mit dann zu blöd, 100te Threadseiten zu durchstöbern und einzelne Posts rauszupicken, welche was über das Gameplay aussagen.

Also ein paar Konsolenforen konsultiert, wunderbar, nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich genug Feedback (durchwegs positiv) und habe das Spiel gekauft -> Fazit: Sehr sehr geil, habe bis jetzt noch keinen Cent bereut! Und ich würde es auch nicht bereuen, wenn ich es für Konsole gekauft hätte! 


Auch hier im Forum kann man das ganze Feedback im Thread nicht mehr KRITIK nennen, das grenzt ja fast schon an Bashing - Crysis2 ist, nach einer Spielzeit von 3 Stunden, der geilste Shooter, welchen ich in den letzten Jahren zocken konnte. Die Inszenierung ist der Hammer, der Nanosuite macht noch mehr Spass als im ersten Teil und wenn rundherum die Welt untergeht, während man sich durch die Gegner ballert lacht das Shooterherz 

Umso mehr wundere ich mich, wenn ich lese, dass sich Leute das Spiel nicht kaufen wegen der angesprochenen Grafikmängel - sondern lieber noch eine Runde Crysis1 spielen. Spielt man echt nur wegen der Grafik oder was 


P.s.: Ich habe Crysis2 bei einem Freund auf der PS3 gespielt - klar, sieht viel schlechter aus als auf den PC! Dennoch, macht Bock ohne Ende


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Das ist nur deine Meinung die kaum hier einer mit dir teilt.



Die teilen sehr viele mit mir, die siehst du halt nur nicht. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Wo kostet mich die PC-Grafik "viel Geld"?



Öhm, kauf dir mal eine aktuelle Grafikkarte, dann kommst du von selbst drauf. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Die bessere Grafik hat man einfach, da die Grafikkarten bzw. PCs heutzutage viel leistungsfähiger sind als eine Konsole mit Technikstand 2006.
> Warst du nicht der mit der GTX580? Sich eine GTX580 kaufen aber dann über "PC zu teuer" beschweren, das ist ja mal oberlächerlich.



Ich hab eine GTX 580 weils mir Wayne ist und ich eben keine Lust habe erst im Grafikmenü das einstellen müssen, damit das Game ruckelfrei läuft.
Ich spiele aber auch keine Games, wo man selbst damit eine Diashow hat, wie Dragon Age 2.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Du kennst Just Cause 2 nicht?



Nö, ich spiele nur bestimmte Games und Just Cause 2 gehört nicht dazu.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "und gerade die CryEngine 3 zeigt ja, was mit DX9 noch möglich ist."
> 
> wart doch erstmal ab, was sie in DX11 noch zeigen wird...



Das hoffe ich sehr, denn ich hab eine DX11 Karte, nur eben schade, dass Crysis 2 nicht gleich in DX11 ist und das Maximum rausholt.
Ist bestimmt EA dran Schuld. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> So berauschend ist Crysis 2 nicht von der Grafik her. Schau dir doch mal die Shooter an die du nichtmal kennst, z.B. Just Cause 2 oder Metro 2033.



Crysis 2 bietet eine sehr gute Grafik, vergleich die mal mit Homefront, das ja angeblich in DX11 ist oder mit Modern Warfare.
Grafisch kommt Crysis 2 nicht ganz an Crysis 1 ran, was schade ist, aber mich nicht stört, denn das Gameplay ist für mich bedeutend wichtiger als eine hübsche Grafik.
Metro 2033 spiele ich auch nicht, einfach ein grotten Game, was nützt mir da die gute Grafik?
Stalker spiele ich auch nicht, ist beschissen und ich spiele eben nur Games, die mich vom Game her interessieren und nicht, weil sie eine gute Grafik bieten.
Ist die Grafik trotzdem gut, finde ich es OK und Crysis 2 sieht aufm PC sehr gut aus.
Mal abwarten, was Crytek da noch rauskitzeln wird (und ob man es dann auch sehen kann).

Wenn du aber andere Shooter auf der Konsole anguckst, dann sieht eben Crysis 2 darauf sehr gut aus und das hat mich halt beeindruckt, was die CryEngine 3 kann, damit ist eine Menge drin, gerade auf der Konsole und Crytek sollte sie dringend lizenzieren, damit würde sie mehr Geld verdienen als mit Crysis 3 oder Crysis 4 oder sonst einem Addon.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Wie kann es das bessere Bild in Crysis 2 nicht geben, wenn es wie alle anderen Spiel von der höheren Auflösung/AF/mehr Fps profitiert? Das Aliasing wird sehr gut geschluckt, macht das Bild aber merklich unschärfer, etwas das vielen Usern hier schon sauer aufstößt. Die ersten Configs sind ja schon draußen die das Edge abstellen und AA erlauben. Die folge ist ein scharfes Bild, welches vor allem die Qualität der Texturen fördert.
> 
> Das Crytek aber nochmals nach legt(POM) und bereits jetzt die üblichen Verbesserungen bietet ist aber bekannt(Schattenauflösung, Objekte, Texturen, Effekte).


 
Du siehst es eben aufm Fernseher nicht, das sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.
Auf einem Vergleichsscreenshot kannst du das ausmachen, aber wenn du im Game bist und ballerst, dann siehst du keinen Unterschied und das ist ja eben das, worauf es ankommt. Ich will mir doch keine Screenshots anschauen und 20 Minuten vor dem Wasserfall stehen, interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, mir gehts um Spielen und das muss stimmen, die Grafik ist da eher sekundär und das sehen eben eine Menge so wie ich.


----------



## Primer (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du siehst es eben aufm Fernseher nicht, das sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.
> Auf einem Vergleichsscreenshot kannst du das ausmachen, aber wenn du im Game bist und ballerst, dann siehst du keinen Unterschied und das ist ja eben das, worauf es ankommt. Ich will mir doch keine Screenshots anschauen und 20 Minuten vor dem Wasserfall stehen, interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, mir gehts um Spielen und das muss stimmen, die Grafik ist da eher sekundär und das sehen eben eine Menge so wie ich.


 
Hä, mein obrigen Post bezog sich doch auf den TV. Ist ja schön wenn dir das nicht auffällt aber die Unterschiede sind doch tatsächlich deutlich. Allein die kleine Pop-Up-Welle die man auf den Konsolen vor sich herschiebt kann man doch nicht übersehen!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Mir ist absolut keine Popup Welle aufgefallen.
Popups habe ich am PC auch genug, davon ganz abgesehen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

@muertel: Wir waren uns doch einig, dass Konsoleros es nicht so eng mit der Grafik sehen 

Die Grafikdiskussion in den PC Foren finde ich aber berechtigt, denn C2 ist ein Crossplattformtitel und Crysis steht nun mal für gute Grafik und Ressourcenhunger


----------



## muertel (28. März 2011)

Ja aber schau dir dochmal den Crysis1 Thread an bzw. bring mal Crysis1 ins Gespräch:

- schlecht programmiert
- zu hardwarehungrig
- läuft jetzt noch nicht anständig
-...

Der Crysis2 - Thread ist der einzige, wo die Leute wirklich was Gutes über den ersten Teil von sich geben.

Was wollen die Leute also? So oder so ist es doch nicht recht 


Wenn morgen ein Patch für Crysis2 kommt, der, vorausgesetzt man dreht alles auf Anschlag, selbst ein GTX580SLI Gespann in die einstelligen FPS treibt dann geht das Gejammere wieder los, darauf wette ich (...man kann die Grafik zwar zurückdrehen, allerdings wird dann wieder das Argument kommen: Wenn ich mir Hardware im Wert von XXXX € zulege, muss Spiel XY auch darauf laufen...)

Ich persönlich bin froh, dass Crysis2 so gut bei mir läuft - gibt eh kein Spiel, welches derzeit besser aussieht! (Und wer jetzt Crysis1 oder Metro hier anführen möchte: Dankeschön, kenne ich in- und auswendig, bitte neue Spiele anführen)....achja, hier wurde ja mal nach Metro gefragt: Auf PhenomII 955 und 8800GT auf mininimale Details, dann läufts^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. März 2011)

Die drei genannten Punkte treffen nicht zu.


----------



## muertel (28. März 2011)

Das weiss ich selber, dennoch wirst du eben diese Punkte in jedem (!!) Crysis1 Thread finden  (...bzw. in einem Thread, wo Crysis1 auch nur erwähnt wird  )


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Um Marc ganz kurz zu ergänzen:

-schlecht programmiert: Nein, die Engine reizt nur PCs aus. Denn nach unten skaliert sie wunderbar, Crysis läuft selbst auf Netbooks halbwegs flüssig.
-zu Hardwarehungrig: Bei der Grafik? Näää  Ansonsten, siehe oben
-läuft jetzt noch nicht anständig: Doch 

Aber man kennt das ja: Die Kritiker sind am lautesten. Ich mag C2 zwar auch nicht besonders, aber ich versuche mich aus den Threads rauszuhalten, wenn ich nichts sinnvolles beizutragen habe


----------



## donchill09 (28. März 2011)

ein pc spieler könnte meiner meinung nach eine ps3 für nebenbei besitzen.
exklusivtitel (und auf die kommt es an) wie uncharted, god of war, killzone, resistance etc möchte man nicht missen.
hab die ps3 nicht bereut


----------



## muertel (28. März 2011)

Ich gebe hier nur Beobachtungen wieder, welche ich in diesem Forum gemacht habe 


Fakt ist nun mal, dass:

- in Crysis1 Threads gejammert wird, wie schlecht das Spiel läuft...

- in Crysis2 Threads gejammert wird, wie schlecht das Spiel aussieht...




Mich müsst ihr nicht aufklären, ich weiss schon ob der Stärken und Schwächen von diesen Titeln Bescheid - ebenso wie ich imstande bin, ein Konsolenspiel (!!!) wie Killzone3 zu würdigen, da es auf (aus technischer Sicht) antiker Hardware sooo gut aussieht!



Ich würde echt gerne mal von der Redaktion höhren (z.b. von Marc, er ist ja dafür bekannt, richtig "grafikgeil" zu sein (<-- keinesfalls abwertend gemeint!) ) , was man von Titeln wie Uncharted2, Heavy Rain oder Killzone3 hält?! Ist das alles Mist, da es ja von den blöden Konsolen kommt oder honoriert man da die Leistungen der Entwickler, das letzte Stück Power aus so einer Konsole zu pressen? Sind die Titel grafisch beeindruckend oder nur so gestrickt, dass der gemeine Konsolenuser begeistert ist (grafisch), der Profi aber Brechreiz kriegt? Bzw. wer von der Redaktion hat neben seinem Privat-PC auch eine Konsole zuhause?

DAS sind mal Dinge, die wirklich interessant wären


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

@ muertel:

Dann lass sie doch bashen, die die meinen Crysis 1 sei "******* programmiert" sind meistens nur die Konsoleros die nichtmal in den Genuss von Crysis 1 gekommen sind.

Crysis 1 hat halt auch eine Hammer-Grafik, klar braucht das auch Leistung. Aber jeder kann die Grafik etwas runterdrehen, sieht dann trotzdem noch spitze aus.

Wenn ich da überlege GTA4 auf der PS3, da hatte mein Crysis schon 2007 weniger Framedrops, und erst die Popups und Matsch-Texturen. 
Also auf der Konsole gibts ebenfalls Games die Framedrop-schwächen haben.




donchill09 schrieb:


> ein pc spieler könnte meiner meinung nach eine ps3 für nebenbei besitzen.
> exklusivtitel (und auf die kommt es an) wie uncharted, god of war, killzone, resistance etc möchte man nicht missen.
> hab die ps3 nicht bereut


 
Umgekehrt aber genauso, ich möchte nicht Anno oder solche Strategiespiele missen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, kauf dir mal eine aktuelle Grafikkarte, dann kommst du von selbst drauf.




Wieso sollte ich? Auf meiner HD4870 läuft alles wunderbar in für mich höchsten Einstellungen (ich kann mich auch mit 4x AA zufrieden geben, besser als garkeins wie an den Konsolen, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs). Auch Crysis 2 läuft auf der Karte in den höchsten Einstellungen gut, also was will ich mehr?

Kleiner Tipp: Neben der überteuerten gtx580 gibts Grafikkarten mit einem wesentlich besseren Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, also hör endlich auf immer wegen den Kosten rumzujammern nur weil du dir die teuerste Hardware kaufst die's am Markt gibt, es geht auch anders, ums direkt zu sagen sinnvoller.

Ich frag mich übrigens immer noch was an Killzone 3 grafisch so extrem toll sein soll, ist für mich einfach ein normaler Shooter... kann aber auch 2011 nicht mit einem Crysis 1 mithalten.
Überhaupt widersprecht ihr euch andauernd, ihr sagt die Grafik ist völlig egal und nur Gameplay zählt, andererseits kommt ihr dann immer wie toll Killzone 3 doch aussieht, das passt nicht zusammen.

Crysis 2 macht auch mir viel Spaß, nur hab ich halt wiedermal den Vorteil der besseren Grafik, Gameplay ist das gleiche.
Hier wird ja wieder so getan als sei Crysis 2 Konsolen-Exklusiv.


"    Die teilen sehr viele mit mir, die siehst du halt nur nicht. "

Wie kindisch.


----------



## Superwip (28. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Crysis niedrigere Mindestanforderungen hat liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es von 2007 ist.



Ja, ganz sicher, Crysis hat trotz Topgrafik niedrige Mindestanforderungen weil es einfach älter ist, nicht weil es wesentlich besser auf den PC optimiert wurde als der gewohnte Crossplattformmist



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bereits die nächste Generation von CPUs mit IGPs, AMDs Liano und Intels Ivy Bridge werden mit sehr großer Wahrscheilichkeit leistungsmäßig klar an den Konsolen vorbeiziehen; dann sind (nicht Gaming optimierte) Durchschnittslaptops und Office PCs den Konsolen technisch überlegen- das wird noch vor Ende dieses Jahres der Fall sein

Ich vermute zudem, dass spätestens die übernächste Generation von Netbooks, UMPCs und X86 Tablets, Ende 2012/ Anfang 2013 die Konsolen leistungsmäßig klar überholen wird, ein bis zwei Jahre später könnten selbst Smartphones leistungsfähiger geworden sein, überm Daumen sind Smartphones etwa so schnell wie 8-10 Jahre alte PCs- oder Konsolen

Dann wird diese "Leistungsstarke Elektronik" genauso lächerlich wirken wie heute ein Tamagotchi



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde nicht explizit von widder0815 oder wer das war genannt und selbst wenn es explizit genannt worden wäre kann man das nicht mit der Architektur im PC vergleichen. Es ging um den Grafikchip, im Falle der PS3 also der RSX. Dieser kann neben seinem 256MB GDDR3 Speicher auch noch den XDR-Hauptspeicher verwenden, somit effektiv 512MB. Hinzukommt noch die im Vergleich zum PC wesentlich schnellere Anbindung, somit kommt man dann eben mit "so wenig" Speicher aus.



Er hat ganz klar vom RAM gesprochen:


> Die Konsole ist so Billig weil da alte und Billige Technik mit 256mb Ram drinn steckt



Abgesehen davon hat der XDR keine im Vergleich zum PC wesentlich schnellere Anbindung... im Vergleich zu DDR2 vielleicht, der aktuell war als die PS3 auf den Markt gekommen ist...

Soweit ich weiß hat der XDR der PS3 eine I/O Rate von 25,6Gib/s, das entspricht Dualchannel DDR3 1600 oder Tripplechannel DDR3-1066



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, kann man eben nicht oder kriegen bspw. Hartz IV Empfänger eine Windowskopie samt Lizenz unter "Lebensnotwendigkeit" bezahlt? - In meiner, der wirklichen Welt, wo sich auch Fadi etc. drin befinden, jedenfalls nicht - einen Fernseher kriegen Hartz IV Empfänger hingegen schon.



Jetzt sind Hartz IV Empfänger die "Referenzgamer"?

Ein funktionsfähiger PC sollte jedenfalls klar lebensnotwendiger als eine Konsole sein...



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Der 4-5 mal so hohe Stromverbrauch bei einem Highend PC interessiert vielleicht Leute, die nicht so viel Geld verdienen.



Jemanden, der sich einen High-End PC leisten kann, einen High-End PC, der tatsächlich 4-5 mal so viel verbraucht wie eine Konsole interressiert der Stromverbraucht nicht, denn er hat genug geld (sonst könnte er sich den PC nicht leisten)



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Den meisten interessiert die Grafik doch aber nicht primär, sondern eben sekundär. Würde jeder auf die Grafik achten, würden AMD und Nvidia nur ihre High End Karten verkaufen, tun sie aber nicht.
> Dem Konsolero reicht die Grafik der Xbox völlig aus, mehr braucht er nicht, damit er spielen kann.



Ich denke, die meisten haben genau die Grafik, die sie sich leisten können oder wollen...

Und Konsolenspieler wissen es oftmals einfach nicht besser bzw. sitzen einfach zu weit von ihren zu kleinen TVs entfernt



			
				Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Ne PS3 braucht um die 90W und bei Konsolen kann man sich gebrauchte Spiele kaufen, oder ausleihen, da sie an keinen Account gebunden sind.



Man kann auch auf einem PC gebrauchte Spiele verkaufen oder ausleihen; Accountgebundene verkauft oder verborgt man eben samt Account- dafür muss man dann praktischerweise nichtmal einen physischen Datenträger austauschen sondern nur Login Daten...

Das kann man auch als Vorteil sehen



> Die Xbox hat ein 130 Watt Netzteil. Sie zieht bei Auslastung 90 Watt (ungefähr), ein guter LCD Fernseher 120 Watt (schätze mal, hab ich nie gemessen), macht 210 Watt.
> Welcher Gaming Rechner braucht unter Last weniger?



Zumindestens praktisch jeder Laptop



			
				m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> @MehmetB
> Nana, die PCs haben sehr wohl einen höheren Stromverbrauch. Er ist zwar bestimmt nicht 3-4 Mal so hoch, wie es hier jemand geschrieben hat, aber allein die Grafikkarte schluckt ja schon 90-100 Watt. Dazu CPU und alles was dazu gehört. Liegt aber daran, dass die PC Architektur nicht fürs Spielen gedacht war und beim PC auch nicht optimiert wird. Meine Schätzung bleibt bei 2x höherer Verbrauch bei gleicher Bildqualität.



Das liegt nicht daran, dass die PC Architektur ineffizient ist sondern daran, dass sie bei den Taktraten nicht aufs Stromsparen optimiert ist

Durch Undervolten oder mit Notebookhardware kann man locker eine sehr viel bessere Spieleleistung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zu einer Konsole erreichen



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> AA/AF siehst du auf einem 2 Meter Fernseher nicht, schließe mal deinen Rechner an so einen Fernseher an, du siehst keinen Unterschied mehr.



Doch, das sieht man sehrwohl, gerade dort, auch wenn das immer auch von der Sitzentfernung abhängt

Spiele wie etwa GTA IV finde ich auf der Konsole durch das Flimmern einfach nur grausam schlecht



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür muss man auch nicht auf einen Patch warten oder an den Treibern rumschlossern, wenn das Game nicht perfekt läuft.



Verbuggte Spiele auf der Konsole gab es schon oft genug, ein aktuelles Beispiel ist etwa CoD:BO



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt am Fernseher. Heutige Fernseher können sehr gut eine geringere Auflösung hochskalieren, das kriegen sie echt gut hin und bei einem 2 Meter Fernseher (der ja auch nur 1920x1080 Pixel hat), ist der Lochabstand pro Pixel größer, da fällt das Fehlen von AA/AF nicht ins Gewicht, bzw. das AA/AF des Rechners wirkt da nicht so wie auf einem Monitor, der ja einen geringeren Lochabstand pro Pixel hat).



Das Umskalieren führt zu einem nicht unwesentlich erhöhten Inputlag... außerdem wird das Bild dadurch höchstens verschwommen statt verpixelt...

___________________________________________

Aber allgemein:

Die Grafik ist nur einer von vielen und meiner Meinung nach nicht der wesentlichste Vorteil des PC!

Und der Stromverbrauch interressiert mich und wahrscheinlich auch die allermeisten anderen genau garnicht


Wirklich wesentlich: der PC ist sowohl Software als auch Hardwaretechnisch extrem flexibel (um nicht zu sagen _absolut_ flexibel) und entwickelt sich dynamisch weiter; das hat enorme Vorteile: PCs gibt es vom UMP und Subnotebook bis zum High-End Desktop, sie alle sind softwaretechnisch kompatibel

Vorteile von PCs:
 -Weit mehr Anwendungsmöglichkeiten abseits von Spielen
 -Höhere Hardwareleistung und bessere Grafik möglich; dieser Punkt wird mit jedem Jahr wesentlich gewichtiger; aus Entwicklersicht ermöglicht das nicht nur eine bessere Grafik sondern auch ein aufwendigeres Leveldesign und bessere Physik
 -flexiblere und präzisere Steuerung
 -Mods, Modifizierbarkeit der Spiele selbst und flexible Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
 -Wesentlich niedrigere Spielepreise
 -Modular aufrüstbar und in jede Richtung erweiterbar


Und weiters zu Exklusivtiteln und der Behauptung Konsolen würden die Entwicklung nicht bremsen:

Die Crossplattformentwicklung bremst den Fortschritt nicht nur bei der Grafik! Auch (Gameplayrelevante) Physik, KI, das Leveldesign, die optimierung auf schwache oder exotische (PC) Hardware und sogar das HUD Design (Safe Frames) und das Gameplay (Autoregg,...) werden durch die Crossplattformentwicklung beeinträchtigt

Siehe dazu
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-175.html#post2814796


----------



## MehmetB (28. März 2011)

Superwip, wieso kennst du dich eigl. so gut aus?

Nachdem jetzt 10 Leute quantenslipstream gesagt haben dass man den Unterschied sehr wohl sieht, sollte wieder mal klar sein, wer recht hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Superwip, wieso kennst du dich eigl. so gut aus?



Das hat mit "auskennen" nichts zu tun. 
Wer GTA 4 wegen fehlender Kantenglättung nicht spielt, hat eben selbst Schuld, der kann ja warten, bis Rockstar einen Patch dafür anbietet.

Außerdem gibts genügend bugverseuchte PC Spiele, besonders die, die extra für den PC entwickelt werden, wie eben die Masse an Rollenspiele.
Oder Stalker, da musste man ewig warten, bis das Game endlich mal lief.
Von GTA 4 fange ich da lieber nicht an, das lief auf der Konsole von Anfang an.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt 10 Leute quantenslipstream gesagt haben dass man den Unterschied sehr wohl sieht, sollte wieder mal klar sein, wer recht hat...



Du scheinst es einfach nicht zu begreifen, tja, dafür kann ich nichts, muss damit selbst klar kommen. 

Deiner Meinung nach sind also 200 Millionen Konsolenspieler alles nur Leute, die kein Geld für gute Hardware ausgeben wollen? 
Ich sags noch mal, sehr gerne, den Konsolenspielern reicht das, was sie haben, denn der Aufwand für einen Tick besser ist den meisten einfach zu groß. Die haben ihren PC für Facebook oder Arbeit aber nicht zum Spielen.

Ist wie mit dem PC. Den meisten reicht eine Mittelklassegrafikkarte völlig aus, die paar Frame Gewinn durch deutlich teure High End Modelle rentieren sich nicht.
Deine 4870 ist ja auch in die Jahre gekommen, DX11 kann sie nicht, wenn du also alle Details der neuen Games (besondern Metro 2033, von dem du ja immer redest), genießen willlst, solltest du dir eine vernünftige DX11 Karte kaufen. Ach ja, kostet ja leider mehr als eine Konsole.

Edit:
Du musst übrigens immer noch belegen, dass ein Hexacore 50% schneller ist als ein Quadcore gleicher Architektur und wie du mit einer 4850 30 Frames in Crysis schaffst, hast du auch noch nicht offen gelegt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

> Accountgebundene verkauft oder verborgt man eben samt Account- dafür muss man dann praktischerweise nichtmal einen physischen Datenträger austauschen sondern nur Login Daten...


Noralerweise bringe ich Spiele, die ich nicht mehr brauche zu Gamestop und hole mir gleich neue.
Denen kann ich aber meinen Account nicht verkaufen, das kann ich nur bei Privatpersonen, außerdem müsste man dann ja für jedes Game einen eingenen Account anlegen.
Wie viele Leute interessiert sowas?
Richtig, kaum jemanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Hmm, ich will ein Game verkaufen, weils keinen Spaß mehr bringt oder der zweite Teil besser ist und muss dann den gesamten Account verkaufen, mit allen anderen Games auch (die ich aber noch spiele)?
Beim neuen Account (den ich ja dann brauche), muss ich wieder alle Spiele neu kaufen (was Geld kostet). Klingt für mich sinnfrei.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2011)

Quantenslipstream hat mit Crysis 2 auch das für ihn günstigste Beispiel gewählt. Die grafischen Unterschiede sind zwischen allen Versionen marginal. Bis auf bessere Schatten, höhere Bildschirmauflösung, viel weniger Pop-Ups und hier und da mal ne minimal höher aufgelöste Textur bei der PC-Version gibts da keine Unterschiede. Crysis 2 soll in allen Versionen irgendwie son integriertes AA haben (Edge AA?). Von dem hohen Preis den Konsoleros für die "Grafik auf PC-Augenhöhe" zahlen, nämlich FPS zwischen 15 und 30, wird bei dem Grafikvergleich natürlich nichts erwähnt, auch wenn dieser Punkt wieder klar für einen aktuellen PC spricht.  

Crysis 2 wird aber in nächster Zeit zu einem denkbar schlechten Beispiel werden, da ein umfassender DX 11 Patch in der Mache ist und User schon fleißig an Cfg's arbeiten (tweaken - wieder ein Punkt der für den PC spricht. Gegen die PC-Version von Crysis 2 in einigen Wochen wird die Konsole in optischer Hinsicht vermutlich kein Land mehr sehen. 

Es geht auch nicht nur um ein einzelnes Grafik-Feature wie AA, sondern darum, dass aktuelle PC's mittlerweile deutlich von ihrer höheren Leistung in Punken wie AA, AF, bessere Schatten, höhere Texturauflösung, höhere native Bildschirmauflösung, höhere FPS, höhere Sichtweite, evtl. Features wie z.B. GPU-Physx, DX 10/11 und HBAO profitieren können. Je mehr dieser Punkte in einem Spiel zusammen kommen, desto besser ist die PC-Version im Vergleich zur Konsolenversion.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2011)

Wenn doch eh optimiert wird, braucht sich ja keiner über Konsolen beschweren.
Bin aber schon neugierig, wie viele darüber jammern werden, dass der DX11 Patch bei ihren DX9/10 Grakas nichts bringt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Quantenslipstream hat mit Crysis 2 auch das für ihn günstigste Beispiel gewählt. Die grafischen Unterschiede sind zwischen allen Versionen marginal. Bis auf bessere Schatten, höhere Bildschirmauflösung, viel weniger Pop-Ups und hier und da mal ne minimal höher aufgelöste Textur bei der PC-Version gibts da keine Unterschiede.



Der Unterschied ist eben so gering, dass du es beim Spielen einfach nicht merkst und das ist ja immer das, was ich sage, im Game selbst merkst du nichts, wenn du in die Details gehst und dann mit Screenshots auflöst, dann findest du etwas, ist aber genauso wie mit den Einstellungen am PC. Die Enthusiast Einstellung unterscheidet sich nur marginal von der Einstellung darunter, kostet aber trotzdem Leistung. 16x AA/AF kostet eine Menge Frames, ist aber kaum noch zu sehen, wenn man eh schon 8x AA/AF hat.
Du kannst auch downsampling machen, kostet noch mehr Leistung, aber sehen tue ich z.B. davon nichts (hatte das mal bei GTA 4 ausprobiert).



Split99999 schrieb:


> Von dem hohen Preis den Konsoleros für die "Grafik auf PC-Augenhöhe" zahlen, nämlich FPS zwischen 15 und 30, wird bei dem Grafikvergleich natürlich nichts erwähnt, auch wenn dieser Punkt wieder klar für einen aktuellen PC spricht.



Davon hab ich auch gelesen, aber im Game jetzt nichts festgestellt (trotz hoher Action), mag sein, dass das nur sehr selten vorkommt, keine Ahnung und vielleicht auch nur bei den älteren Modellen, die noch nicht den Grafikshrink haben und dann zu heiß werden, da muss dann runtergetaktet werden und das siehst du halt sofort daran, dass die Leistung im Game runter geht.
Ich hab Crysis 2 ja ausführlich angetestet auf der Xbox (mit dem Controller ), und davon nichts mitbekommen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Crysis 2 wird aber in nächster Zeit zu einem denkbar schlechten Beispiel werden, da ein umfassender DX 11 Patch in der Mache ist und User schon fleißig an Cfg's arbeiten (tweaken - wieder ein Punkt der für den PC spricht. Gegen die PC-Version von Crysis 2 in einigen Wochen wird die Konsole in optischer Hinsicht vermutlich kein Land mehr sehen.



Das gilt abzuwarten aber natürlich hoffen wir das alle, dass Crytek da noch nachschiebt, sie denn es ja praktisch schuldig und wozu hat man eine DX11 Karte, wenn man DX11 nicht sieht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht nur um ein einzelnes Grafik-Feature wie AA, sondern darum, dass aktuelle PC's mittlerweile deutlich von ihrer höheren Leistung in Punken wie AA, AF, bessere Schatten, höhere Texturauflösung, höhere native Bildschirmauflösung, höhere FPS, höhere Sichtweite, evtl. Features wie z.B. GPU-Physx, DX 10/11 und HBAO profitieren können. Je mehr dieser Punkte in einem Spiel zusammen kommen, desto besser ist die PC-Version im Vergleich zur Konsolenversion.



Da hast du grundsätzlich recht, aber den Entwicklern kümmert das halt nicht, denen ist es egal, um welchen Faktor der PC schneller ist als die Konsole, mit der Konsole verdienen sie das Geld und darauf wird entwickelt und entweder der Entwickler baut noch ein paar Features für den PC ein oder eben nicht, meist wird eben bei der Grafik gespart, besonders bei DX11.
Ich kann den Spruch nicht mehr hören, wenn die Entwickler sagen, dass DX11 nur für die Performance eingesetzt wird, ich will, dass es für grafische Effekte eingesetzt wird. Ich will endlich mal was Wasser so im Game sehen, wie bei der Nvidia Tech Demo.
Crytek hätte wohl sehr gerne die DX11 Variante drin gehabt, aber EA hat vielleicht als Herausgeber gedrängt, denn die wollten unbedingt Geld verdienen (nachdem Crysis 2 ja schon mal verschoben wurde). Und jetzt muss eben alles später gemacht und per Patch nachgereicht werden.
Ich hoffe dann aber auch, dass es eine Grafikpracht wird und nicht nur ein paar Lichteffekte, die man nur im Screenshot sehen kann.


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach sind also 200 Millionen Konsolenspieler alles nur Leute, die kein Geld für gute Hardware ausgeben wollen?


 
Nein, Leute die sich halt mit weniger zufrieden geben.

Und Deiner Meinung nach sind die XXX Millionen PC-Gamer unfähig sich eine Konsole zu kaufen? Dass ich nicht lache 

Weil du immer sagst du siehst keine Unterschiede: Zwischen Tetris auf dem Gameboy und Crysis 2 am PC siehst du aber einen Unterschied, oder?
Oder siehst du da auch keinen Unterschied an deinem Fernseher, so wie dus die ganze Zeit behauptest?
Und einen Unterschied zwischen Crysis 2 PC und Konsole sieht man sehr wohl bzw. wird man nach dem DX11 Patch noch viel mehr sehen, läuft ja nicht umsonst nur auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen an den veralteten Konsolen.

Die einzigen die hier Pro-Konsole sind sind du und "Fadi", eure Thesen wurden aber von uns schon 10x widerlegt, aber ihr kommt immernoch mit dem selben Kram an, sowas ist traurig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. März 2011)

Wer sagt denn, dass sämtliche PC-Spieler keine Konsole haben?


----------



## muertel (29. März 2011)

Deshalb wollte ich ja die Mal ein "Statement" aus der Redaktion haben - ich glaube, das würde sein Weltbild erschüttern 

(...denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nicht mindestens ein Redakteur der PCGH eine Xbox bzw. PS3 zuhause hat  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Nein, Leute die sich halt mit weniger zufrieden geben.



Ihnen reicht das eben, ebenso reicht vielen ein Skoda, es muss kein Audi sein. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Und Deiner Meinung nach sind die XXX Millionen PC-Gamer unfähig sich eine Konsole zu kaufen? Dass ich nicht lache



Wieso unfähig, ich kenne viele PC User, die eine Konsole haben.
Alle meine Bekannten haben neben ihrem PC auch eine Konsole oder sogar zwei Konsolen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Weil du immer sagst du siehst keine Unterschiede: Zwischen Tetris auf dem Gameboy und Crysis 2 am PC siehst du aber einen Unterschied, oder?



Könntest du mal mit deiner Gehässigkeit aufhören? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Oder siehst du da auch keinen Unterschied an deinem Fernseher, so wie dus die ganze Zeit behauptest?



Ich hab keine Konsole, ich sehe nur eine Momentaufnahme und die zeigt mir eben, dass Crysis 2 auf der Konsole sehr gut aussieht.
Wenn ich da Homefront angucke, das sieht deutlich schlechter aus (als Crysis 2 auf der Konsole, die PC Fassung kenne ich nur von Videos, aber auch die sieht echt mies aus).



MehmetB schrieb:


> Die einzigen die hier Pro-Konsole sind sind du und "Fadi", eure Thesen wurden aber von uns schon 10x widerlegt, aber ihr kommt immernoch mit dem selben Kram an, sowas ist traurig.



Ich bin nicht Pro Konsole (ich hab ja nicht mal eine), ich bin Realist. So wie das derzeit ist, wird es auch noch eine Weile bleiben und dein Gemecker gegen Konsolen ändert daran nichts, das musst du mal einsehen.
Die Entwickler gehen alleine nach dem Kosten/Nutzen Faktor und wenn sie ausrechnen, dass DX11 Effekte für die PC Version 1 Million Euro kosten wird und sie aber mit der PC Version voraussichtlich nur 900.000€ Gewinn einfahren werden, dann bauen sie eben keine DX11 Effekte ein. Das ist vollkommen logisch.
Du musst das mal als Betriebswirt betrachten und nicht als PC Spieler.

Ich als PC Spieler will auch maximale Optik habe, jedes Game muss die Grafik ausnutzen, die vorhanden ist, bis zum Erbrechen, es muss sich lohnen, eine GTX 580 zu haben, weil man dann noch einen Effekt mehr hat als andere User, aber das ist eben nicht der Fall.
Das versuche ich dir seit gefühlten 100 Seiten klar zu machen, aber du verstehst den Zusammenhang von Aufwand/Kosten/Nutzen/Einnahmen einfach nicht.
Die Entwicklung eines Computerspiels kostet viel Geld. Man entwickelt vorzugsweise für die, die das meiste Geld einbringen werden und das sind derzeit die Konsolen. Mag sein, dass sich das vielleicht wieder ändert und sich irgendwann die Entwickler am PC orientieren und dann eben eine Portierung vom PC zur Konsole machen, aber derzeit ist das eben nicht der Fall.



muertel schrieb:


> Deshalb wollte ich ja die Mal ein "Statement" aus der Redaktion haben - ich glaube, das würde sein Weltbild erschüttern
> 
> (...denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nicht mindestens ein Redakteur der PCGH eine Xbox bzw. PS3 zuhause hat  )


 
Irgendwo steht bestimmt eine Wii.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream



> Der Unterschied ist eben so gering, dass du es beim Spielen einfach nicht merkst und das ist ja immer das, was ich sage, im Game selbst merkst du nichts, wenn du in die Details gehst und dann mit Screenshots auflöst, dann findest du etwas, ist aber genauso wie mit den Einstellungen am PC. Die Enthusiast Einstellung unterscheidet sich nur marginal von der Einstellung darunter, kostet aber trotzdem Leistung.





> Von dem hohen Preis den Konsoleros für die "Grafik auf PC-Augenhöhe" zahlen, nämlich FPS zwischen 15 und 30, wird bei dem Grafikvergleich natürlich nichts erwähnt, auch wenn dieser Punkt wieder klar für einen aktuellen PC spricht.



Tja, das ist halt subjektiv. Der Tester von 4Players sieht da schon deutliche Unterschiede. 

_Auf Xbox 360 und PS3 muss man allerdings mit Einbußen leben: Die Texturen sind deutlich niedriger aufgelöst; zwar gibt es keinen Brei zu sehen, aber man ist oft genug nahe daran. Die Effekte, von Flammen über Rauch bis hin zu den Explosionen, sind detailärmer, und vor allem laufen die Konsolenfassungen standardmäßig nur mit 30 Frames pro Sekunde - oft genug auch deutlich weniger: Wenn die Kacke am Dampfen und die Gegend am Explodieren ist, dann spürt man mit dem Pad in der Hand nicht nur die Erschütterungen, sondern sieht auch die Bildrate in den Keller rutschen. Unspielbar wird's nie, aber wer mit 15-20 fps ein Problem hat, der hat mit Crysis 2 an der Konsole ein Problem_

Crysis 2: Test (Action, PC, PlayStation3, 360) von 4players.de

Das Objektive liegt vermutlich irgendwo in der Mitte. 



> Das gilt abzuwarten aber natürlich hoffen wir das alle, dass Crytek da noch nachschiebt, sie denn es ja praktisch schuldig und wozu hat man eine DX11 Karte, wenn man DX11 nicht sieht.



Sie sind es ihrem Ruf als Technologieführer schuldig. Ausserdem den Grafik-Enthusiasten die Crysis sehr populär gemacht haben (wovon Crytek natürlich auch enorm profitiert hat).



> Da hast du grundsätzlich recht, aber den Entwicklern kümmert das halt nicht, denen ist es egal, um welchen Faktor der PC schneller ist als die Konsole, mit der Konsole verdienen sie das Geld und darauf wird entwickelt und entweder der Entwickler baut noch ein paar Features für den PC ein oder eben nicht, meist wird eben bei der Grafik gespart, besonders bei DX11.
> Ich kann den Spruch nicht mehr hören, wenn die Entwickler sagen, dass DX11 nur für die Performance eingesetzt wird, ich will, dass es für grafische Effekte eingesetzt wird. Ich will endlich mal was Wasser so im Game sehen, wie bei der Nvidia Tech Demo.
> Crytek hätte wohl sehr gerne die DX11 Variante drin gehabt, aber EA hat vielleicht als Herausgeber gedrängt, denn die wollten unbedingt Geld verdienen (nachdem Crysis 2 ja schon mal verschoben wurde). Und jetzt muss eben alles später gemacht und per Patch nachgereicht werden.
> Ich hoffe dann aber auch, dass es eine Grafikpracht wird und nicht nur ein paar Lichteffekte, die man nur im Screenshot sehen kann.



Mit der PC-Version verdient man auch Geld (wenn auch weniger). Guck dir das Unternehmen Crytek an: mittlerweile 600 Mitarbeiter und 5 Studios und das alles nur mit Verkäufen von PC-Games finanziert. Der PC hat schon viele Entwickler gross gemacht. 

Und ich meine der PC profitiert bei Multiplattformtiteln praktisch oft von seiner höheren Leistung. Oft kommen eben mehrere Punkte zusammen, so dass die PC-Version die deutlich bessere Version ist. Wobei es letztendlich auch auf die persönliche Wahrnehmung und den persönlichen Anspruch ankommt. Wer kein Auge fürs Detail hat und sich auf bessere Grafik und höhere FPS ein Ei backt, was vornehmlich bei Konsoleros der Fall ist, für den ist das bedeutungslos. Aber selbst so einer muss z.B. bei Battlefield 3 (PC) ne Träne lassen, da die höhere Leistung des PC's dort fulminant zur Geltung kommt. http://www.gameswelt.de/news/55590-Battlefield_3_-_Konsolen_weniger_Spieler,_kleinere_Karten.html


----------



## BigRed306 (29. März 2011)

Ich glaube manche wollen es nicht einsehen dass hier niemand gegen PCs ist  
Es geht allen "Konsoleros" doch nur darum: 

*!!! DIE KONSOLE IST EINE WERTVOLLE ERGÄNZUNG !!!*

Es gibt genügend Konsolenexklusive Titel die richtig geil sind (die für mich den Kauf einer Konsole zu rechtfertigen). Am PC ist der Großteil der Crossplatformtitel einfach nicht augenscheinlich besser. Zumindest nicht so dass ich jetzt meinen PC an den TV schleppen möchte!
Seien es nun GTA, Assasins Creed, Mirrors Edge, Halo, Rockband oder sonstwas. Das sind die Titel welche ich auf der Konsole spielen möchte. 
Auf meinem PC spiele ich meist Shooter und Strategiespiele. Mir ist im Endeffekt egal auf welcher Plattform ich ein Game zocke, der Spaß steht für mich im Vordergrund. 
Ich würde mir auch nie eine bessere Grafikkarte für eine Konsole kaufen, für meinen PC allerdings sogar in einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit. Da gebe ich mich auch mit keinen Kompromissen zufrieden. Immerhin dient der PC nicht ausschließlich der Befriedigung meines Spieltriebs! 

Stellt euch mal Rockband oder ähnliches mit 4 Leuten vor dem PC vor. Am besten noch in einem Onlinemode 

Ihr seit gerade voll am abrocken, als plötzlich:

Stille herrscht (Euer Sänger gibt alles, kurze Zeit sogar ohne musikalische Untermalung - er hat bestimmt eine bescheidene Stimme) ---> und das mitten im Lied ---> "Oh mist, der selbst zusammengebaute Treiber der Gitarre hat sich verabschiedet" ---> "Kein Ding, gib mir 30min., ich bekomme das hin" ---> "Shit, MS hat irgendein Update gebracht, nix geht mehr" ---> etc.

Für mich ein absolutes Horrorszenario! 
Für manche Dinge ist der PC eben nicht gemacht. Dazu zähle ich jetzt mal eben alle verfügbaren Partyspielsituationen in meinem Leben. Ich gebe micht nicht mit behelfsmäßigen Lösungsansätzen zufrieden, denn: Aber auf dieser Erde ist, wie die Franzosen zu sagen pflegen, nichts dauerhaft - nur das Provisorium (und es ist und bleibt was es ist)

P.S. Kinect und Move machen vor dem Monitor bestimmt auch Spaß


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2011)

@Split99999 Battlefield3 sieht ja hammer aus (hab das Vid angeschaut) , wenn es auf son Low detail Vid schon so Geil aussieht ... dann sieht es Real mit 8xAA auf nen 27" FullHd ja Epic nice aus 



BigRed306 schrieb:


> Dazu zähle ich jetzt mal eben alle verfügbaren Partyspielsituationen in meinem Leben Ich gebe micht nicht mit behelfsmäßigen Lösungsansätzen zufrieden,



 was erzählst du da für ein mist , ich kann mich garnicht mehr daran Erinnern wann sich das Letzte mal ein Treiber verabschiedet hat .
Und wenn ich "Party" will , dann ganz sicher nicht vor ner Glotze


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. März 2011)

BigRed306 schrieb:


> *!!! DIE KONSOLE IST EINE WERTVOLLE ERGÄNZUNG !!!*


Das versuche ich seit der dritten Seite verständlich zu machen und wenn manche den Konsolen nicht ihre Existenzberechtigung absprechen würden, dann wären wir nicht mal über hundert Seiten gekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Tja, das ist halt subjektiv. Der Tester von 4Players sieht da schon deutliche Unterschiede.
> 
> _Auf Xbox 360 und PS3 muss man allerdings mit Einbußen leben: Die Texturen sind deutlich niedriger aufgelöst; zwar gibt es keinen Brei zu sehen, aber man ist oft genug nahe daran. Die Effekte, von Flammen über Rauch bis hin zu den Explosionen, sind detailärmer, und vor allem laufen die Konsolenfassungen standardmäßig nur mit 30 Frames pro Sekunde - oft genug auch deutlich weniger: Wenn die Kacke am Dampfen und die Gegend am Explodieren ist, dann spürt man mit dem Pad in der Hand nicht nur die Erschütterungen, sondern sieht auch die Bildrate in den Keller rutschen. Unspielbar wird's nie, aber wer mit 15-20 fps ein Problem hat, der hat mit Crysis 2 an der Konsole ein Problem_
> 
> ...



Die Tests hab ich auch alle gelesen, aber Test und Praxis sind halt zwei paar Schuhe und einige sehen einen Unterschied zwischen 16 fach AF und 8 fach AF, ich sehe das eben nicht und ich kenne auch niemanden, der das sieht.
Vielleicht bin ich ja im Bekanntenkreis von Blinden umgeben (), aber das stört mich ja nicht, denn denen reicht es eben, wenn sie auf der Konsole spielen und darunter sind selbst eingefleischte Ego Shooter (zumindest früher am PC).
Da schüttel ich auch nur den Kopf, wenn sie sagen, dass man sich an den Controller gewöhnt und die Maus nicht mehr vermisst, denn Konsolenshooter haben ja eine Zielautomatik, da musst du nur in die richtige Richtung halten und feuern, die Automatik übernimmt das Treffen.
Mich stört es nicht, wenn einige ihr Geld für gute PC Hardware raushauen (mache ich ja auch), aber man muss halt die Entwickler betrachten und wo die ihr Geld machen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Sie sind es ihrem Ruf als Technologieführer schuldig. Ausserdem den Grafik-Enthusiasten die Crysis sehr populär gemacht haben (wovon Crytek natürlich auch enorm profitiert hat).



Natürlich, sowohl Far Cry als auch Crysis waren Referenz was Grafik angeht und für Far Cry haben sie sogar später noch den HDR Patch rausgeholt, was ich damals super fand.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Mit der PC-Version verdient man auch Geld (wenn auch weniger). Guck dir das Unternehmen Crytek an: mittlerweile 600 Mitarbeiter und 5 Studios und das alles nur mit Verkäufen von PC-Games finanziert. Der PC hat schon viele Entwickler gross gemacht.



Crytek hat aber mit Far Cry das Geld gemacht, das hat sie aufgebaut und Crysis hat sich schon gut verkauft, aber eben nicht so gut, als dass sie Crysis 2 weiterhin PC onyl machen konnten. Abgesehen davon, dass Crytek eh ein Leck hat, wie sonst kann eine unvollständige Beta in die Kopier-Szene kommen.
Letztendlich geht es Crytek wie alle Unternehmen, sie versuchen den meisten Umsatz zu machen und das geht im Spielebereich nur über die Konsolen, die musst du mit einbeziehen, dann kannst du Geld verdienen.
Mag auch sein, dass EA das in den Verträgen geschrieben hat, damit sie Publisher bleiben, keine Ahnung.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und ich meine der PC profitiert bei Multiplattformtiteln praktisch oft von seiner höheren Leistung. Oft kommen eben mehrere Punkte zusammen, so dass die PC-Version die deutlich bessere Version ist. Wobei es letztendlich auch auf die persönliche Wahrnehmung und den persönlichen Anspruch ankommt. Wer kein Auge fürs Detail hat und sich auf bessere Grafik und höhere FPS ein Ei backt, was vornehmlich bei Konsoleros der Fall ist, für den ist das bedeutungslos. Aber selbst so einer muss z.B. bei Battlefield 3 (PC) ne Träne lassen, da die höhere Leistung des PC's dort fulminant zur Geltung kommt. News: Battlefield 3 - Konsolen: weniger Spieler, kleinere Karten - PC, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3



Hoffen wir mal, dass das wirklich so sein wird. Und hoffen wir auch, dass das nicht nur ein Multi Player wird, denn das interessiert mich auch nicht.
Immerhin gab es Bad Company 1 nur auf der Konsole, ich frag mich heute noch, wieso das nicht auch für den PC kam. 



widder0815 schrieb:


> was erzählst du da für ein mist , ich kann mich garnicht mehr daran Erinnern wann sich das Letzte mal ein Treiber verabschiedet hat .
> Und wenn ich "Party" will , dann ganz sicher nicht vor ner Glotze



Ach, das kommt schon mal vor, hatte ich gestern erst bei Crysis 2 gehabt. Plötzlich aus dem Game rausgeflogen und dann kam der Spruch, dass der Grafiktreiber zurück gesetzt wurde.
Nvidia sollte endlich mal brauchbare Treiber rausbringen.


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach, das kommt schon mal vor, hatte ich gestern erst bei Crysis 2 gehabt. Plötzlich aus dem Game rausgeflogen und dann kam der Spruch, dass der Grafiktreiber zurück gesetzt wurde.
> Nvidia sollte endlich mal brauchbare Treiber rausbringen.



Hast du falsch verstanden , er hat was von Guitar hero Gesagt , wenn sich da der treiber verabschiedet und man 30 min Braucht das wieder zum laufen zu bringen  30min son quatsch

was zockst du auch son müll crysis2 , das Game gehört verboten (ausser für die Konsole)  und Crytek enteignet und dicht gemacht , und den erlös an eine Pc schmiede Gespendet das sie Gute Pc Games programiert


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2011)

BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> !!! DIE KONSOLE IST EINE WERTVOLLE ERGÄNZUNG !!!
> 
> Es gibt genügend Konsolenexklusive Titel die richtig geil sind (die für mich den Kauf einer Konsole zu rechtfertigen). Am PC ist der Großteil der Crossplatformtitel einfach nicht augenscheinlich besser. Zumindest nicht so dass ich jetzt meinen PC an den TV schleppen möchte!
> Seien es nun GTA, Assasins Creed, Mirrors Edge, Halo, Rockband oder sonstwas. Das sind die Titel welche ich auf der Konsole spielen möchte.


 
Das solltest du anders formulieren:

Manche Konsolenexklusive Titel sind eine nette Ergänzung und erfordern leider eine Konsole

Wie du Mirrors Edge und Assassins Creed auf der Konsole spielen kannst verstehe ich auch nicht, sind diese Spiele auf dem PC doch in jeder Hinsicht gleich gut oder besser



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt euch mal Rockband oder ähnliches mit 4 Leuten vor dem PC vor. Am besten noch in einem Onlinemode
> 
> Ihr seit gerade voll am abrocken, als plötzlich:
> 
> ...


 
Das funktioniert normalerweise absolut problemlos

Das man einen _selbstgebastelten Treiber_ für die Gitarre braucht halte ich auch für ein Gerücht (zumindestens wenn man nicht auch die Gitarre selbst gebastelt hat)

Extremerer Vergleich: 12 Millionen WoW Spieler spielen häufig in Raids, Gruppen von bis zu 25 Spielern, hat auch nur einer in einer solchen Gruppe gravierende Techische Probleme kann das die ganze Gruppe zu tode verurteilen... das passiert aber nur äußerst selten- und meist durch einen Disco, der ganauso auf der Konsole passieren könnte



			
				BigRed306 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Kinect und Move machen vor dem Monitor bestimmt auch Spaß


 
Wie oft noch? Einen PC kann man mindestens genauso gut an einem TV betreiben wie eine Konsole


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Hast du falsch verstanden , er hat was von Guitar hero Gesagt , wenn sich da der treiber verabschiedet und man 30 min Braucht das wieder zum laufen zu bringen  30min son quatsch



Nun ja, Windows neu installieren dauert halt seine Zeit. 



widder0815 schrieb:


> was zockst du auch son müll crysis2 , das Game gehört verboten (ausser für die Konsole)  und Crytek enteignet und dicht gemacht , und den erlös an eine Pc schmiede Gespendet das sie Gute Pc Games programiert



Tja, was soll ich machen, Habs gekauft und wollte es nun mal sehen, alle haben ja immer gemeckert, wollte mir also mein eigenes Bild machen und ja, die Grafik könnte an einigen Punkten besser sein, keine Frage, besonders die Bodentexturen, da war Crysis 1 besser, aber ich kaufe ja Games wegen des Gameplay und das ist bei Crysis 2 sehr gut, gefällt mit, gute Atmosphäre und die Gegner KI ist auch brauchbar, immerhin gehen die in Deckung, wenn du auf sie schießt, da sind andere Games noch sehr weit von entfernt.


----------



## BigRed306 (29. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das solltest du anders formulieren:
> 
> Manche Konsolenexklusive Titel sind eine nette Ergänzung und erfordern leider eine Konsole


 
Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu  Wären diese Titel auf dem PC verfügbar, würde ich keine Spielkonsolen benötigen. Aber es gibt eben auch Menschen die mit PCs an sich nichts anfangen können. Für diese sind Konsolen eben perfekt geeignet. 
Für mich persönlich sind sie eine Ergänzung, aus diversen Gründen. 



widder0815 schrieb:


> was erzählst du da für ein mist , ich kann mich garnicht mehr daran Erinnern wann sich das Letzte mal ein Treiber verabschiedet hat .
> Und wenn ich "Party" will , dann ganz sicher nicht vor ner Glotze


 
Treiber verabschieden sich schon mal! Ob es nun die Sound- oder Grafikkarte trifft ist erstmal völlig egal. Es passiert meist zum unpassendsten Zeitpunkt (Frei nach John W. Campbell jr.)
Wo machst du denn Partyspiele? Flaschendrehen mit deinen besten Kumpels in nem Abrisshaus? Topfschlagen in der Discothek? Versuch wenigstens den Text zu lesen, wenn du schon alles Kommentieren musst


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Konsole


 
Haha, sag das doch gleich. Aber hauptsache mal ganz vorne dabei beim diskutieren und uns groß erzählen wollen dass man keinen Unterschied in der Grafik sieht 
Aber haben ja 5 Leute gleich korrigiert.


Deine Beispiele sind auch allesamt nicht zu gebrauchen, denn du suchst dir extra die miesen Shooter und Portierungen raus, gute Games wie Just Cause 2 kennst du ja nichtmal.



"Nvidia sollte endlich mal brauchbare Treiber rausbringen."

Ja.

Und mit was die Entwickler wie Geld verdienen ist nicht unser Problem.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream ist generell ein etwas sonderbarer Zeitgenosse. Die Grafik von Metro 2033 (PC) findet er beschissen, Stalker und Bioshock hält er für Müll und bei Battlefield 3 interessiert ihn der Multiplayer nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> quantenslipstream ist generell ein etwas sonderbarer Zeitgenosse. Die Grafik von Metro 2033 (PC) findet er beschissen, Stalker und Bioshock hält er für Müll und bei Battlefield 3 interessiert ihn der Multiplayer nicht.


 
Du kannst einem Menschen nun mal nicht sagen, was ihm gefällt oder nicht. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. 
Stell dir vor, ich mag z. B. Battlefield Bad Company 2 nicht. Bin ich deswegen auch ein sonderbarer Zeitgenosse?
Jeder hat seine Favouriten in Sachen "Games". Sowohl Quanti als auch ich. Wenn er die Grafik "beschissen" findet, dann ist das seine persönliche Meinung. Diese muss ja nicht für alle gelten, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. März 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Shooter eher langweilig finde, sollte es mir trotzdem freigestellt sein, dass ich Spiele dort zocke, wo ich will, ohne dass mir jemand sagt, welche Plattform ich jetzt hassen soll und welche nicht. 

Spiele wie Assassins Creed werde ich immer auf der Konsole zocken, auch wenn ich am PC eine bessere Grafik hätte, aber der verbraucht wesentlich mehr Strom als meine PS3. 
Das kostet mehr und ist auch nicht förderlich für die Umwelt, auch wenn das manchen leider egal ist. 

Der Großteil der Konsoleros, die ich kenne, hat auch einen Gaming-PC, zockt aber trotzdem meistens auf der Konsole. 
Soll das jetzt schlecht sein?
Nein, da jeder zocken soll, was und wo er will.


----------



## eVoX (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Haha, sag das doch gleich. Aber hauptsache mal ganz vorne dabei beim diskutieren und uns groß erzählen wollen dass man keinen Unterschied in der Grafik sieht
> Aber haben ja 5 Leute gleich korrigiert.



Das er keine Konsole hat, hat er oft genug erwähnt, da fragt ma sich, ob du überhaupt liest, was andere schreiben!
Außerdem hat er auch oft geschrieben, dass die Grafik der Konsole nicht an erster Stelle steht sondern der Spielspaß und wer auf der Konsole jetzt anfängt nach irgendwelchen direkten Grafikunterschieden zu suchen und dann sich über die Grafik zu ärgern anstatt einfach zu zocken, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

Und ich weiß gar nicht wie viele und wie oft dir schon verklickert bzw. versucht wurde, dass es auf einer Konsole um Spielspaß geht und es nur eine gute Ergänzung zum Pc ist!



Fadi schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Konsoleros, die ich kenne, hat auch einen Gaming-PC, zockt aber trotzdem meistens auf der Konsole.
> Soll das jetzt schlecht sein?
> Nein, da jeder zocken soll, was und wo er will.


 
Das trifft auch auf mich zu.


----------



## Primer (29. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du kannst einem Menschen nun mal nicht sagen, was ihm gefällt oder nicht. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.
> Stell dir vor, ich mag z. B. Battlefield Bad Company 2 nicht. Bin ich deswegen auch ein sonderbarer Zeitgenosse?
> Jeder hat seine Favouriten in Sachen "Games". Sowohl Quanti als auch ich. Wenn er die Grafik "beschissen" findet, dann ist das seine persönliche Meinung. Diese muss ja nicht für alle gelten, oder?


 
Nun das mag sein, aber warum nimmt er dann an der Diskussion Teil? Warum wird hier permanent die Grafik, der Preis und der "Verbrauch" des PCs schlecht geredet,wenn dem ja eigentlich nicht so ist? Es ist aber natürlich ein schlechter Weg eine Diskussion zu führen indem man die Person persönlich angreift oder deren Verhalten kritisiert. 

Das alles wurde doch hier schon zur genüge ausgeführt und zack, keine 2 Seiten später fängt zB Fadi wieder an: 
"auch wenn ich am PC eine bessere Grafik hätte, aber der verbraucht wesentlich mehr Strom als meine PS3"?
Paradox


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. März 2011)

Ich habe aber geschrieben, dass ich es so mache und der Rest ist auch nur meine Meinung. 
Habe ja nicht behauptet, dass jeder auf ner Konsole zocken soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Haha, sag das doch gleich.



Das sag ich seit 100 Seiten aber du liest meine Posts wohl nie richtig. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache mal ganz vorne dabei beim diskutieren und uns groß erzählen wollen dass man keinen Unterschied in der Grafik sieht
> Aber haben ja 5 Leute gleich korrigiert.



Weil ich das bei Bekannten sehe, die eben eine Xbox haben und auch einen PC.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Deine Beispiele sind auch allesamt nicht zu gebrauchen, denn du suchst dir extra die miesen Shooter und Portierungen raus, gute Games wie Just Cause 2 kennst du ja nichtmal.



Ich nehme das raus, was ich kenne, Just Cause 2 kenne ich nicht, daher kann ich mir darüber auch kein Urteil erlauben.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Und mit was die Entwickler wie Geld verdienen ist nicht unser Problem.



Doch, das siehst du ja. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> quantenslipstream ist generell ein etwas sonderbarer Zeitgenosse. Die Grafik von Metro 2033 (PC) findet er beschissen, Stalker und Bioshock hält er für Müll und bei Battlefield 3 interessiert ihn der Multiplayer nicht.



Ich hab gesagt, dass Metro 2033 ein beschissenes Spiel ist, dass die Grafik beschissen ist, hab ich nicht gesagt. 
Stalker ist auch Mist, ich mag die Rollenspielsachen nicht, die haben in einem Shooter nichts zu suchen, daher mag ich Borderlands auch nicht, ebenso wenig Far Cry 2.
Bioshock gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, weder Teil 1 noch Teil 2, keine Ahnung, was daran gut sein soll. 
Ja, ich spiele keine Multiplayer, mag ich nicht, ich spiele ausschließlich Single Player und wenn ein Game einen miesen Single Player hat, dann kritisiere ich das.
Der Single Player von Crysis 2 ist OK, er ist relativ lang und abwechslungsreich, die KI ist OK, die Orte sehr gut, die Grafik OK, für mich ist das Gameplay eben wichtiger als der letzte Grafikeffekt und ich denke mal, dass sehr viele so denken wie ich oder willst du ein Game spielen, das zwar eine tolle Grafik hat, aber keinen Spaß bringt?


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. März 2011)

Du hast geschrieben, dass Metro2033 beschissen aussieht, was sich eindeutig auf die Grafik bezieht. Ich habs ja auf der letzten Seite auch verlinkt. Ist aber auch egal, da das offtopic ist und nur ne Bemerkung am Rande darstellt.


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Und ich weiß gar nicht wie viele und wie oft dir schon verklickert bzw. versucht wurde, dass es auf einer Konsole um Spielspaß geht


 

Das ist aber völlig sinnlos das extra zu erwähnen, weil es kein Argument ist, da der Spielspaß am PC mindestens der allergleiche ist, bei gleichen Games, wann versteht ihr das endlich?

Ist genauso ein Pseudo-Argument wie Gamepads gäbe es nur an der Konsole und NUR Konsolen könnte man an den Fernseher anschließen, totaler Käse, trotzdem wirds oft als Vorwand gebracht.


Und quantenslipstream. Meinung und Vorlieben hin oder her, Perlen wie Metro 2033 und Stalker aber als "sxheiße" zu bezeichnen und gähnende Mainstream-Games wie Homefront offensichtlich toll zu finden, das ist schon etwas ich nenns mal "ungewöhnlich".

Aber Multiplayergames an der Konsole, was nur mit Autoaiming funktioniert, würden mir auch keinen Spaß machen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass Metro2033 beschissen aussieht, was sich eindeutig auf die Grafik bezieht. Ich habs ja auf der letzten Seite auch verlinkt. Ist aber auch egal, da das offtopic ist und nur ne Bemerkung am Rande darstellt.


 
Für mich beschissen, aber nicht bezogen auf die Grafik, sondern dass du nur in Tunneln rumrennst, alles sehr eng ist und kein Flair aufkommt, ebenso sehen die komischen Viecher beschissen aus, die dich ständig angreifen. Das sieht halt beschissen aus, ganz einfach, daher ist die Grafik für mich arm, die Engine mag gut sein, aber dann eben in einem anderen Game. Ich habs aber nicht durchgespielt und es nach 3 Missionen weggeworfen, weils mir einfach nicht gefallen hat. Abgesehen davon, dass es auch wieder Rollenspielelemente hat, wie z.B. was kaufen müssen, das hat in einem Shooter nichts zu suchen.
Ich mag eben Areale wie Crysis, wo es weitläufig ist, man viel sehen kann, oder GTA 4, wo die Weitsicht sehr gut ist. Deswegen hat mir Bioshock auch nicht gefallen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> und Vorlieben hin oder her, Perlen wie Metro 2033 und Stalker aber als "sxheiße" zu bezeichnen und gähnende Mainstream-Games wie Homefront offensichtlich toll zu finden, das ist schon etwas ich nenns mal "ungewöhnlich".


 
Wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass Homefront super ist?
Das Game hat einen viel zu kurzen Single Player und ist Steam gebunden, daher spiele ich es erst gar nicht und die Grafik von Homefront ist ein Witz, da sieht Call of Duty besser aus.


----------



## Sibig (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber völlig sinnlos das extra zu erwähnen, weil es kein Argument ist, da der Spielspaß am PC mindestens der allergleiche ist, bei gleichen Games, wann versteht ihr das endlich?
> 
> Ist genauso ein Pseudo-Argument wie Gamepads gäbe es nur an der Konsole und NUR Konsolen könnte man an den Fernseher anschließen, totaler Käse, trotzdem wirds oft als Vorwand gebracht.



Er will damit sagen, dass für die Konsoleros Grafik völlig egal ist und es ihnen nur auf den Spielspaß ankommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Das ist aber völlig sinnlos das extra zu erwähnen, weil es kein Argument ist, da der Spielspaß am PC mindestens der allergleiche ist, bei gleichen Games, wann versteht ihr das endlich?



Dafür musst du aber eben mehr bezahlen, wann begreifst du das endlich?

Kaufe ich mir jetzt eine Xbox, weil ich Red Dead Redemption spielen will, dann muss ich eben bei weitem nicht so viel bezahlen, als wenn ich jetzt Starcraft 2 auf einem PC spielen will.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ist genauso ein Pseudo-Argument wie Gamepads gäbe es nur an der Konsole und NUR Konsolen könnte man an den Fernseher anschließen, totaler Käse, trotzdem wirds oft als Vorwand gebracht.



Die Gamepads gibt es schon lange, selbst zu Zeiten einer PS1 hat man mit einem Gamepad gespielt und es ist doch logisch, dass man es auch am PC nutzen kann, du kannst auch ein Lenkrad an der Konsole anschließen, ich verstehe einfach nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream



> Für mich beschissen, aber nicht bezogen auf die Grafik, sondern dass du nur in Tunneln rumrennst, alles sehr eng ist und kein Flair aufkommt, ebenso sehen die komischen Viecher beschissen aus, die dich ständig angreifen.



Das ist Leveldesign und Modeldesign. Aber ok, nach deinen Erklärungen weiss ich ja jetzt wie du es meinst.


Sibig 



> Er will damit sagen, dass für die Konsoleros Grafik völlig egal ist und es ihnen nur auf den Spielspaß ankommt



Für manche Konsoleros stellt das sicher ne Teilwahrheit dar, aber nicht für alle Konsoleros. Viele Konsoleros haben sich z.B. über die Grafik von Homefront beschwert oder sind bei Killzone 3 total grafikorientiert. Würden die aktuellen Konsolen die bessere Grafik haben und nicht der PC, würden hier viele Konsoleros den Grafikvorteil sicherlich nicht klein reden, sondern im Gegenteil das als eines der Hauptargumente für die Konsole anführen. Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung, aber ich würde vieles drauf wetten.


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Würden die aktuellen Konsolen die bessere Grafik haben und nicht der PC, würden hier viele Konsoleros den Grafikvorteil sicherlich nicht klein reden, sondern im Gegenteil das als eines der Hauptargumente für die Konsole anführen.


 
Selbstverständlich, genau das habe ich auch die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf.

Fakt ist die Grafik und Bildqualität IST einfach schlechter als vergleichbar am PC, das Problem der Konsolenspieler ist nunmal nur dass sie daran ABSOLUT nichts ändern können, und das wissen sie, also beschweren sich auch nicht so viele, sie müssen das nehmen was sie vorgesetzt bekommen, zumal die halt andere Ansprüche haben, ist doch ok. Wer sich einen 45ps Golf kauft beschwert sich normalerweise auch nicht andauernd wie lahm er ist, man weiß im Voraus worauf man sich einlässt.

Und wie schon 1000x geschrieben, der Spielspaß ist am PC der ALLERGLEICHE beim selben Spiel, nur mit einer besseren Grafik, also ein klarer Vorteil.


Und die die rumjammern dass der PC ja so teuer sei - es gibt halt auch viele Leute denen die bessere Grafik von mir aus einen kleinen Aufpreis wert ist - verstehe garnicht was ihr da immer schlecht reden wollt, ist genau das gleiche wie die Konsolenleute denen die Grafik ja angeblich so egal ist, dann aber bei Crysis 2 und Killzone 3 aus dem Häuschen sind. Überhaupt ist das getue sinnlos Konsoleros ginge es nur um den Spielspaß - denkt ihr PC-Spielern weniger oder was!? Grade wenns um Spielspaß geht ist der PC dank der besseren / genaueren Steuerung in Shootern und Strategiespielen doch meilenweit vorne, kein Mensch spielt ernsthaft Egoshooter längere Zeit im MP auf der Konsole, am PC machen das viele viele Menschen jahrelang, organisieren sich in Ligen etc.

Außerdem ganzschön anmaßend einfach mal allen Konsolenspielern zu unterstellen ihnen sei die Grafik "völlig egal". 



"ich verstehe einfach nicht worauf du hinaus willst."

Na manche hier haben geschrieben "ich finde Gamepad besser als Tastatur und Maus", solche undurchdachten Kommentare halt, dabei gibts Gamepads etc. etc. jeher genauso für den PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist aber Leveldesign und Modeldesign. Aber ok, nach deinen Erklärungen weiss ich ja jetzt wie du es meinst.



Ich achte eben auf solche Dinge und weniger auf den letzten Lichteffekt. Metro sieht für mich da einfach zu arm aus, immer die gleichen Tunnel, dieser ewige Nebel, ist mir zu wenig.
Die Engine könnte ja lizenziert werden, mal sehen, wer dann was drauß macht.
Dirt 2 finde ich jetzt auch sehr gut, aber Shift gefiel mit ebenso, obwohl es nur DX9 hat. Es kommt halt nicht auf das DX drauf an, sondern was der Entwickler wirklich daraus macht. Homefront sieht nun mal nicht berauschend aus, da nützt DX11 gar nichts.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Für manche Konsoleros stellt das sicher ne Teilwahrheit dar, aber nicht für alle Konsoleros. Viele Konsoleros haben sich z.B. über die Grafik von Homefront beschwert oder sind bei Kollzone 3 total Grafikorientiert. Würden die aktuellen Konsolen die bessere Grafik haben und nciht der PC, würden hier viele Konsoleros den Grafikvorteil sicherlich nicht klein reden, sondern im Gegenteil das als eines der Hauptargumente für die Konsole anführen. Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung, aber ich würde vieles drauf wetten.



Ich kenne das ja nur von meinen Bekanntenkreis, wo Konsolen eben sehr verbreitet sind und alle haben die gleichen Meinung.
Ihnen reicht die Grafik der Konsole. Sie sehen zwar, dass der PC grafisch mehr zu bieten hat, wollen aber ihre Rechner nicht aufrüsten oder ständig im Aufrüstwahn verfallen, sie kaufen dafür lieber Games und spielen sie auf der Konsole.

Ich kann sie dahingehend auch verstehen, der Unterschied ist eben nicht groß, wenn du spielst, da achtest du nicht auf den Zaun, der vielleicht ein Treppenprofil hat, wegen fehlendem AA/AF oder auf den letzten Rest Rauch, der bei einer Explosion entsteht und aufm PC halt noch etwas umfangreicher aussieht, das interessiert sie einfach nicht und so denken mit Sicherheit eine Menge Leute.
Und wenn sie dann ankommen, dass sie Games spielen, die es auf dem PC nicht gibt oder sehr viel später erscheinen, dann haben sie da leider auch recht und Konsolenspieler spielen nun mal keine Strategie Spiele, das sollte auch jedem klar sein.


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wollen aber ihre Rechner nicht aufrüsten oder ständig im Aufrüstwahn verfallen
> 
> Konsolenspieler spielen nun mal keine Strategie Spiele, das sollte auch jedem klar sein.




Niemand zwingt sie dazu, deine Konsole musst aber auch alle paar Jahre aufrüsten, in diesem Rythmuss rüsten viele halt ihren Rechner auf, für mindestens Konsolengrafik reichts in dieser Zeitspanne abermal, dazu sind die Games günstiger und wenn sich ein Konsolenmann 10 Vollpreisspiele kauft, dann kauf ich mir von dem was er für die Spiele mehr als für die gleichen PC-Spiele gekauft hat locker eine Grafikkarte.

Natürlich spielen sie keine Strategiespiele, gibt ja auch kaum welche für Konsolen.



"der Unterschied ist eben nicht groß, wenn du spielst,"


Das ist nach wie vor falsch, das haben dir jetzt schon mindestens 10 Leute versucht zu erklären.
Man sieht den Unterschied sehr wohl teils deutlich. Ich denke mal dir fehlt einfach der richtige Vergleich.

Ihr könnt einfach nicht akzeptieren dass es auch Leute gibt die anders denken, die eben nicht so "anspruchslos" sind und sagen Grafik egal, überteuerte Spiele egal, matschige Texturen egal, gibt halt auch Leute die einfach was besseres haben wollen. 

Ihr beschwert euch dass die Mehrheit hier versuchen würde die Konsole als Spieleplattform Un-Existenzberechtigt darzustellen, gleiches macht ihr aber mit dem PC.

Nur hier gehts halt um Konsole Vs. PC und der PC ist insgesamt halt die bessere Spieleplattform, das ist Fakt. Konsolen sind halt etwas einfacher zu bedienen, dafür aber können sie aber auch nur 1/100 von dem was ein PC kann, deshalb haben halt vorallem viele junge Leute bzw., die sich nicht so auskennen, Konsolen. Ist ja ok, dafür lässt sich Sony diese exklusive Abhängigkeit auch fürstlich mit den Spielen bezahlen. Ein Bekannter ist 8 Jahre alt und hat eine PS3, ist völlig ok, von dem kann keiner erwarten dass er einen PC richtig konfigurieren & pflegen kann, aber wer etwas älter ist sollte das hinbekommen.


----------



## Primer (29. März 2011)

@*quantenslipstream*
Na toll,  jetzt willst du also von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf die Videospielbranche schließen, von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf die Ansprüche der Spieler schließen und von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf das Kaufverhalten anderer schließen?
Na merkste was? Das sieht bei jedem von uns anders aus.


----------



## Sibig (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand zwingt sie dazu, deine Konsole musst aber auch alle paar Jahre aufrüsten, in diesem Rythmuss rüsten viele halt ihren Rechner auf.
> 
> .



Wieso muss man eine Konsosle aufrüsten ?


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Wieso muss man eine Konsosle aufrüsten ?


 
Ok mein Fehler, Konsolen kann man ja garnicht aufrüsten, man MUSS sich immer die neueste Generation kaufen die gerade draußen is , sonst kann man keine neuen Games mehr zocken.

Reales Beispiel: Ich hab mir 2003 einen Gaming-PC gekauft, 2009 dann einen neuen. In dem Zeitraum mussten die Konsoleros von PS2 auf PS3 umsteigen, also quasi auch "aufrüsten".

Wer sich jetzt eine Konsole kauft muss in 2-3 Jahren auch wieder zur neuesten Generation greifen, denn aktuelle Spiele kommen dann nicht mehr für die alte Generation raus, beim PC aber schon, da kann ichs nach wievor spielen, wenn auch evtl. mit runtergedrehter Grafik (natürlich dennoch den Konsolen überlegen).

Da hättest aber auch selbst drauf kommen können. heißt ja nicht umsonst Playstation 1, 2 und 3.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt sie dazu, deine Konsole musst aber auch alle paar Jahre aufrüsten, in diesem Rythmuss rüsten viele halt ihren Rechner auf, für mindestens Konsolengrafik reichts in dieser Zeitspanne abermal, dazu sind die Games günstiger und wenn sich ein Konsolenmann 10 Vollpreisspiele kauft, dann kauf ich mir von dem was er für die Spiele mehr als für die gleichen PC-Spiele gekauft hat locker eine Grafikkarte.



Wieso musst du eine Konsole aufrüsten? Mit was?
Eine Xbox 360 der ersten Generation spielt die gleichen Games ab wie die aktuelle Version.
Du kannst auch Xbox Spiele günstiger bekommen, z.B. ältere Titel, nicht alles muss man sofort spielen.
Wie viele Games kaufst du denn so im Jahr, ich höchstens 5 oder 6, mehr nicht.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Natürlich spielen sie keine Strategiespiele, gibt ja auch kaum welche für Konsolen.



Weil sie keine spielen *wollen*, das ist ein großer Unterschied.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Das ist nach wie vor falsch, das haben dir jetzt schon mindestens 10 Leute versucht zu erklären.
> Man sieht den Unterschied sehr wohl teils deutlich. Ich denke mal dir fehlt einfach der richtige Vergleich.



Nein, ist er eben nicht, sowas ist subjektiv und jeder empfindet das anders. Mikroruckler sehen auch nicht alle, einige merken das nicht, andere stört es.
Viele sehen auch keinen Unterschied von 32 fach AF zu 16 fach AF, einige schon, jeder so, wie er es schafft.
Aber du siehst natürlich jedes Pixel, hast Adleraugen, sei froh drüber. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ihr könnt einfach nicht akzeptieren dass es auch Leute gibt die anders denken, die eben nicht so "anspruchslos" sind und sagen Grafik egal, überteuerte Spiele egal, matschige Texturen egal, gibt halt auch Leute die einfach was besseres haben wollen.



Wenn du anspruchsvoll bist, wieso hast du dann noch eine 4870? 



primerp12 schrieb:


> @*quantenslipstream*
> Na toll,  jetzt willst du also von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf die Videospielbranche schließen, von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf die Ansprüche der Spieler schließen und von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf das Kaufverhalten anderer schließen?
> Na merkste was? Das sieht bei jedem von uns anders aus.



Ich schließe doch nicht von mir auf die Videobranche, ich gebe nur das wieder, was ich selbst feststelle, sonst nichts. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die Welt spielt, aber ich weiß, wer spielt und in den USA spielt kaum noch einer mit dem PC, da sind sie auf die Konsole umgestiegen, in Japan sowieso und im restlichen Asien sieht es nicht anders aus.

Dass ein PC Forum dazu eine andere Meinung hat, ist klar, aber trotzdem sind die Konsolenspieler inzwischen in der Mehrheit, egal, wie viele PCs in den Haushalten stehen, denn mit den meisten kann man nicht spielen, schon gar nicht aktuellen Shooter.
Ich muss nur meinen Bruder angucken, der sich letztes Jahr eine Wii gekauft hat. Sie spielen mit der Familie damit, aber nicht weil sie eine Top Grafik haben wollen, sondern es geht ihnen alleine um den Spielspaß udn das gemeinsame Unternehmen.


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

"Wieso musst du eine Konsole aufrüsten? Mit was?"

Neue Generation.


"Eine Xbox 360 der ersten Generation spielt die gleichen Games ab wie die aktuelle Version"

Auf der ersten Xbox läuft Crysis 2 in voller "Konsolengrafikpracht"? Oder auf der PS1 Crysis 2 in voller PS3 Pracht? 
Das glaube ich dir jetzt irgendwie nicht so recht.

"Du kannst auch Xbox Spiele günstiger bekommen, z.B. ältere Titel, nicht alles muss man sofort spielen."

Sinnlose Aussage, das vergleichbare PC-Spiel wird im gleichen Zeitraum halt ebenfalls noch weiter günstiger.

"Wie viele Games kaufst du denn so im Jahr, ich höchstens 5 oder 6, mehr nicht."

Kommt auf die Person an, bei 6 Vollpreisspielen sinds aber schon satte *120€ *die man für *nichts* unnötig zuviel ausgegen hat (direkt an Sony), wenn ich mir für das Geld eine neue Graka oder so kauf dann *hab *ich was davon, nämlich in der Regel eine nochmal bessere Grafik, noch mehr FPS, neue Technologien.


"Weil sie keine spielen *wollen*, das ist ein großer Unterschied."

Du sprichst mal wieder für alle Konsolenspieler, interessant.
PC-Spieler wollen dann auch kein Red Dead Redemption oder Killzone 3 spielen.


"Nein, ist er eben nicht, sowas ist subjektiv und jeder empfindet das anders"

Falsch, sowas ist nicht subjektiv sondern objektiv. Wenn Screen a) 16x AF und 4x AA hat und Screen b) garnichts, dann IST ersteres besser, wer den Unterschied nicht sieht muss zum Augenarzt oder den Schwarzweiss-Fernseher von der Ur-Oma endlich mal ablösen.



"Wenn du anspruchsvoll bist, wieso hast du dann noch eine 4870? "

Weil sie mir voll und ganz ausreicht, sogar Crysis 2 läuft in höchsten Einstellungen darauf. Auf DX11 kann ich derzeit verzichten, ich kanns mir halt raussuchen und muss mich nicht nach Sony etc. richten.


... schwacher Post von dir. Alles widerlegt. Und heute Nacht kommt mit Sicherheit wieder Superwip und fegt sowieso nochmal durch


----------



## Dexter02 (29. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> @*quantenslipstream*
> Na toll,  jetzt willst du also von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf die Videospielbranche schließen, von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf die Ansprüche der Spieler schließen und von deinem Bekanntenkreis auf das Kaufverhalten anderer schließen?
> Na merkste was? Das sieht bei jedem von uns anders aus.


 Wie ist es in deinem Bekanntenkreis? 

In meinen Augen sind Konsolen-Spiele (PS3) nicht teurer, wer mehr als 50€ ausgibt für ein Spiel hat selber schuld. Eigentlich gibt es immer Shops wo es neue Spiele günstig gibt.



> MehmetB:"Ihr könnt einfach nicht akzeptieren dass es auch Leute gibt die anders denken, die eben nicht so "anspruchslos" sind und sagen Grafik egal, überteuerte Spiele egal, matschige Texturen egal, gibt halt auch Leute die einfach was besseres haben wollen."


Ich würde sagen das hat mit "anspruchslos" nichts zu tun, die Frage ist ob es dir bei einem Abstand von 3 Metern noch auffällt



> MehmetB:"Reales Beispiel: Ich hab mir 2003 einen Gaming-PC gekauft, 2009 dann einen neuen. In dem Zeitraum mussten die Konsoleros von PS2 auf PS3 umsteigen, also quasi auch "aufrüsten"."


xD ich wage mal zu bezweifeln das du mit einem 6 Jahre altem PC das Grafik Niveau eines gutem Konsolen-Spiels halten kannst. Aber belehrt mich des besseren falls ich da falsch liege.
Außerdem meine ich das der Konsolen-Lebenszyklus (PS3) bei ca. 10 Jahren und nicht 6 Jahren liegen soll.

LG
Dexter02


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. März 2011)

@MehmetB
Hier hat kein einziger dem PC seine Existenzberechtigung abgesprochen. 
Alleine schon die Behauptung ist unlogisch, da hier alle Konsolenspieler auch einen PC haben.


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

Doch, es hat mehrfach geheißen "also wozu dann noch einen PC???".


K.A. wers genau war von euch zwei, aber einer hat gemeint eine Konsole kann alles was der PC auch kann. Dann hab ich gefragt ob er dann auch mit der Konsole hier im Forum ist und nicht dem PC, was ja die Logik daraus wäre, vorallem von dem der das behauptet, aber dann wurde es plötzlich ganz still zu dem Thema


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2011)

Es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit, das alle Beteiligten einen Gang herunter schalten. Muss doch nicht sein, dass hier wieder Platzverweise verteilt werden. Macht mal eine Diskussionspause. Hilft vielleicht mehr, als hier penetrant zu werden.

So mancher, von dem ich gehört habe, er wolle sich etwas zurückhalten, mischt hier aber noch gut mit. Folgt evtl. mal euren eigenem Rat und haltet euch auch zurück 

*B2T*


----------



## Dexter02 (29. März 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit, das alle Beteiligten einen Gang herunter schalten. Muss doch nicht sein, dass hier wieder Platzverweise verteilt werden. Macht mal eine Diskussionspause. Hilft vielleicht mehr, als hier penetrant zu werden.
> 
> So mancher, von dem ich gehört habe, er wolle sich etwas zurückhalten, mischt hier aber noch gut mit. Folgt evtl. mal euren eigenem Rat und haltet euch auch zurück
> 
> *B2T*


Wie stehen denn die Moderatoren eines PC-Forums zu dem Thema?
Oder PCGH allgemein, wie ist eure interne Meinung dazu?


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So mancher, von dem ich gehört habe, er wolle sich etwas zurückhalten, mischt hier aber noch gut mit. Folgt evtl. mal euren eigenem Rat und haltet euch auch zurück
> 
> *B2T*


 

Hab ich ganz vergessen, ab jetzt gilts, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade, sind ja noch viele andere hier die immer alles schön erklären.


Noch ein aktuelles Beispiel zum Schluss:

Shift 2 kostet neu bei Amazon gerade satte *15€* für PS3 mehr als für den PC, *für das gleiche Spiel, einfach so!*

Das Geld geht nicht etwa an die Entwickler sondern wegen Lizensierung direkt an Sony. Wer sich so billig abzocken lässt...

Von dem gesparten Geld alleine für dieses Spiel zahl ich den etwas höheren Stromverbrauch locker, nur hab ich dafür halt auch noch die bessere Grafik und kann die genialen Mods nutzen die noch kommen werden  
Shift 2 Standard scheint ja nicht sooo toll zu sein, gleiche Probleme wie Teil 1, ohne Modmöglichkeit, also Konsole, wär mir das bissl zu schäbig auf Dauer.

@ Dexter: Die grundsätzliche Meinung der Redaktion kannst du gut an solchen Artikeln hier herauslesen, imho.

Bietet Crysis 2 nur ein Viertel der Texturauflösung von Crysis 1? - crysis 2, crytek, ea electronic arts, cryengine 3


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2011)

Dexter02 schrieb:


> Wie stehen denn die Moderatoren eines PC-Forums zu dem Thema?
> Oder PCGH allgemein, wie ist eure interne Meinung dazu?



Ich kann nur für mich persönlich sprechen, als jemand der mit einem SNES angefangen hat, sämtliche Generationen der Playstation mitgemacht hat (und dort die besten Spieleserien bis heute begeistert spielt) und irgendwann am PC hängen blieb.

Ich kann mit beiden Systemen. Kommt am Ende auf das Spiel drauf an. Wenn es ein typisches Multiplattformspiel ist, gewinnt aber eher der PC, wenn die Portierung nicht gerade totaler Bullshit ist.

Beispiele wären 

- Dead Space > PC Vorrang (spielt sich angenehmer auf dem PC inkl. Grafiktweaks)
- Resident Evil 4 > PS2 Vorrang (schei.ß Portierung), wobei ich Teil 5 auf dem PC spielte. Warum? War günstiger.

Das ist bei mir absolut Spieleabhngig. "Besser" im pauschalen Sinne gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## eVoX (29. März 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Er will damit sagen, dass für die Konsoleros Grafik völlig egal ist und es ihnen nur auf den Spielspaß ankommt


 Das die Grafik völlig egal ist, stimmt nicht ganz, ich hab geschrieben das es nicht an erster Stelle steht. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Für manche Konsoleros stellt das sicher ne Teilwahrheit dar, aber nicht  für alle Konsoleros. Viele Konsoleros haben sich z.B. über die Grafik  von Homefront beschwert oder sind bei Killzone 3 total grafikorientiert.  Würden die aktuellen Konsolen die bessere Grafik haben und nicht der  PC, würden hier viele Konsoleros den Grafikvorteil sicherlich nicht  klein reden, sondern im Gegenteil das als eines der Hauptargumente für  die Konsole anführen. Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung, aber ich würde  vieles drauf wetten.


 
Bedeutet das jetzt also, dass die Konsoleros überhaupt keine Ansprüche haben dürfen und alles hinnehmen müssen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> "Wieso musst du eine Konsole aufrüsten? Mit was?"
> 
> Neue Generation.



und welche neue Generation? Es gibt keine.
Ich kenne niemanden, der sicher sagen kann, dass die Xbox 360 einen Nachfolger hat, Microsoft hat erst die Kinetic Steuerung eingeführt, damit wollen sie Geld verdienen, Spiele dazu gibts ja schon.
Die aktuellen Konsolen bleiben mindestens noch die nächsten 5 Jahre bestehen und was danach kommt, kann niemand mit Sicherheit sagen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Eine Xbox 360 der ersten Generation spielt die gleichen Games ab wie die aktuelle Version"
> 
> Auf der ersten Xbox läuft Crysis 2 in voller "Konsolengrafikpracht"? Oder auf der PS1 Crysis 2 in voller PS3 Pracht?
> Das glaube ich dir jetzt irgendwie nicht so recht.



Natürlich, ist doch die gleiche technologische Entwicklung. Die Shrinks sind nur dazu genutzt worden, die Wärmeentwicklung einzudämmen und sie leiser/sparsamer zu machen.
Ist bei der PSP doch auch nicht anders, die Slim ist kleiner und sparsamer, aber auf der alten Version laufen die gleichen Games wie auf der Slim.
Kann das sein, dass du von Konsolen eigentlich keine Ahnung hast? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Du kannst auch Xbox Spiele günstiger bekommen, z.B. ältere Titel, nicht alles muss man sofort spielen."
> 
> Sinnlose Aussage, das vergleichbare PC-Spiel wird im gleichen Zeitraum halt ebenfalls noch weiter günstiger.



Konsolenspiele werden aber schneller günstiger als PC Spiele.
Neue Spiele, der beim Erscheinen recht teuer sind, sind schon ein paar Wochen später günstiger zu bekommen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Wie viele Games kaufst du denn so im Jahr, ich höchstens 5 oder 6, mehr nicht."
> 
> Kommt auf die Person an, bei 6 Vollpreisspielen sinds aber schon satte *120€ *die man für *nichts* unnötig zuviel ausgegen hat (direkt an Sony), wenn ich mir für das Geld eine neue Graka oder so kauf dann *hab *ich was davon, nämlich in der Regel eine nochmal bessere Grafik, noch mehr FPS, neue Technologien.



Was nützt dir eine Grafikkarte, wenn du als PC nur ein Notebook hast? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Weil sie keine spielen *wollen*, das ist ein großer Unterschied."
> 
> Du sprichst mal wieder für alle Konsolenspieler, interessant.
> PC-Spieler wollen dann auch kein Red Dead Redemption oder Killzone 3 spielen.



Ich spreche von den Leuten, die ich kenne, hab ich schon ein paar mal gesagt oder liest du meine Posts nicht?
Wenn nicht, und davon muss ich inzwischen ausgehen, dann ist das nur Spam, was du hier ablässt. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> "Nein, ist er eben nicht, sowas ist subjektiv und jeder empfindet das anders"
> 
> Falsch, sowas ist nicht subjektiv sondern objektiv. Wenn Screen a) 16x AF und 4x AA hat und Screen b) garnichts, dann IST ersteres besser, wer den Unterschied nicht sieht



Im Screenshot, aber eben nicht im Game, wenn es läuft, dann ist es subjektiv und das ist der feine Unterschied, den du einfach nicht begreifen willst.



MehmetB schrieb:


> ... muss zum Augenarzt oder den Schwarzweiss-Fernseher von der Ur-Oma endlich mal ablösen.



*Und hör mit deiner Gehässigkeit auf, das gehört hier nicht her.*



MehmetB schrieb:


> ... schwacher Post von dir. Alles widerlegt. Und heute Nacht kommt mit Sicherheit wieder Superwip und fegt sowieso nochmal durch


 
Noch eine Gehässigkeit?


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Konsolenspiele werden aber schneller günstiger als PC Spiele.
> Neue Spiele, der beim Erscheinen recht teuer sind, sind schon ein paar Wochen später günstiger zu bekommen.



Aber nie im Leben. 

Das ist genau anderst rum. Nicht umsonst argumentieren die Konsoleros hier im Thread gerne mit der Wertbeständigkeit und den guten Wiederverkaufspreisen bei Konsolenspielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Aber nie im Leben.
> 
> Das ist genau anderst rum. Nicht umsonst argumentieren die Konsoleros hier im Thread gerne mit der Wertbeständigkeit und den guten Wiederverkaufspreisen bei Konsolenspielen.


 
Ich schaue nur nach dem, was ich mitbekomme und wenn jemand 25€ für Modern Warfare 2 bezahlt, dann ist das deutlich weniger als die PC Version aktuell immer noch kostet.
Du musst halt dort kaufen, wo es wirklich günstig ist.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schaue nur nach dem, was ich mitbekomme und wenn jemand 25€ für Modern Warfare 2 bezahlt, dann ist das deutlich weniger als die PC Version aktuell immer noch kostet.
> Du musst halt dort kaufen, wo es wirklich günstig ist.


 
Oh, glaube mir das mache ich. Fallout 3 New Vegas z.B. für ca. 15 € incl. Versand 2 oder 3 Wochen nach Release. Von solchen Preisen können Konsolenspieler nur träumen.


----------



## eVoX (29. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Oh, glaube mir das mache ich. Fallout 3 New Vegas z.B. für ca. 15 € incl. Versand 2 oder 3 Wochen nach Release. Von solchen Preisen können Konsolenspieler nur träumen.


 
Wo den das bitte?


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Wo den das bitte?


 
Irgendein Konkurrent zu Amazon.uk. Der Name ist mir gerade entfallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Oh, glaube mir das mache ich. Fallout 3 New Vegas z.B. für ca. 15 € incl. Versand 2 oder 3 Wochen nach Release. Von solchen Preisen können Konsolenspieler nur träumen.


 
Ich hab keine Konsole, ich nehme nur das auf, was ich zu hören bekomme und ich kenne niemanden, der Fallout 3 spielt.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Konsole, ich nehme nur das auf, was ich zu hören bekomme und ich kenne niemanden, der Fallout 3 spielt.


 
Ich hab auch keine Konsole, aber ich mache immer wieder diesen hier  wenn ich höre was die Leute im Bekanntenkreis für Konsolenspiele zahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Konsole, aber ich mache immer wieder diesen hier  wenn ich höre was die Leute im Bekanntenkreis für Konsolenspiele zahlen.


 
Und ich bin eben überrascht, wenn ich höre, dass sie für die Konsolenversion den gleich Preis bezahlt haben wie ich für die PC Version.


----------



## Pravasi (29. März 2011)

Also jetzt als Konsolero mit günstigeren Preisen argumentieren zu wollen...
Es mag mal ne Ausnahme geben,aber in der Regel sind die PCgames immer 15-20€ billiger.
Und wenn man mal ein neues Konsolenspiel für 50€ schiessen kann,dann bekommt man das gleiche PCgame sehr wahrscheinlich für 30.
Für Gelegenheitsspieler,oder Leute die sich nur 4-5 Games im Jahr kaufen ,mag sich eine Konsole ja rechnen.
Aber ich habe mind. 10 Games im Jahr=200€
Auf 4 Jahre gerechnet(meine PC-Laufzeit) sind das dann schon 800€!
Dann nochmal Xbox-live dazu und der 1000er steht.
Dazu noch die Anschafungskosten plus die Anschaffungskosten für einen Billig-PC den man ja doch braucht.
Die  reale Laufzeit einer Konsole beträgt auch bei "Normalspielern" keineswegs 10 Jahre,eher die Hälfte,dann ist sie nämlich kaputt. Ausnahmen mag es geben,sind aber keinesfalls die Regel.
Nicht gegen Konsolen,aber mit dem Preis zu argumentieren ist,freundlich ausgedrückt,nicht ganz realitätskonform.

Und was die derzeitige Grafiksituation angeht: Bin nicht wirklich von meiner xBox angeekelt,aber der Unterschied zum PC wird immer gravierender. Wer das nicht sehen kann, hat entweder Glück oder auch irgendwie Pech,je nachdem wie man es betrachtet...Subjektiv ist das jedoch auf keinen Fall mehr!


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich bin eben überrascht, wenn ich höre, dass sie für die Konsolenversion den gleich Preis bezahlt haben wie ich für die PC Version.


 
Es ist ja auch so das in jüngerer Vergangenheit versucht wird die Preise von PC Neuerscheinungen den Preisen von Konsolenneuerscheinungen anzupassen. Die Preise für PC Spiele fallen aber meistens immer noch schneller wie bei Konsolenspielen. Sonderangebote für PC Spiele findet man auch öfters.


----------



## eVoX (29. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Irgendein Konkurrent zu Amazon.uk. Der Name ist mir gerade entfallen.


 
Dann kann ich dir das auch schwer glauben.

Von 9 UK shops, Amazon inklusive, bietet Amazon es am güstigsten, dabei hat das Spiel schon einige Monate auf dem Buckel, entweder du irrst dich grad, es war sehr kurzes Angebot oder der Verkäufer war sehr dämlich.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir das auch schwer glauben.
> 
> Von 9 UK shops, Amazon inklusive, bietet Amazon es am güstigsten, dabei hat das Spiel schon einige Monate auf dem Buckel, entweder du irrst dich grad, es war sehr kurzes Angebot oder der Verkäufer war sehr dämlich.


 
Hier Beitrag 26:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/127530-fallout-new-vegas-uk-fuer-nur-16-a-3.html

Ok, beim Termin hab ich mich geirrt. Waren wohl eher 5 Wochen nach Release. Macht aber auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Und was die derzeitige Grafiksituation angeht: Bin nicht wirklich von meiner xBox angeekelt,aber der Unterschied zum PC wird immer gravierender. Wer das nicht sehen kann, hat entweder Glück oder auch irgendwie Pech,je nachdem wie man es betrachtet...Subjektiv ist das jedoch auf keinen Fall mehr!


 
Ich sehe nur die Momentaufnahme und so schlecht sieht die Konsole eben nicht aus, schau dir mal Shift an, oder The Force Unleashed, den Unterschied musst schon mit der Lupe suchen.
Ob sich das weiter spreizt, hängt halt davon ab, in wie weit die Spieleentwickler die Technik des PCs nutzen um das Game für den PC besser zu machen, einige nutzen das, andere nicht.
Und so lange es auch noch den PC Simulator für Bauen, Hafen, Landwirtschaft, usw gibt, sehe ich eh schwarz.


----------



## eVoX (29. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hier Beitrag 26:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/127530-fallout-new-vegas-uk-fuer-nur-16-a-3.html
> 
> Ok, beim Termin hab ich mich geirrt. Waren wohl eher 5 Wochen nach Release. Macht aber auch keinen Unterschied.


 
Ok, solche Preise sind aber auch eher selten, aber nichtsdestotrotz sind die release Preise von Pc Spielen unschlagbar, selbst Uk Preise kommen da nicht ran.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2011)

Shift und The Force Unleashed hab ich auch auf der Xbox360 gespielt und da gibts in der Tat nichts zu beanstanden. Die grafischen Unterschiede zwischen Konsole und PC kenn ich bei den beiden Spiel zwar nicht (sind garantiert vorhanden), aber bei Mafia 2, GTA 4, Bad Company 2, Risen, Metro 2033, Arcania z.B. schon und da sind die grafischen Unterschiede definitiv deutlichst. Homefront würd ich auch nicht auf Konsole spielen wollen. 

Überhaupt hat der PC bei Multiplattformspielen eigentlich immer die Nase vorn. Entweder deutlich oder marginal. Inwieweit man das beim spielen wahrnimmt und wieviel einem das bedeutet ist natürlich subjektiv, objektiv sind die Unterschiede aber vorhanden. 

Dass PC-Spiele günstiger sind als Konsolenspiele ist übrigens logisch, da bei Konsolenspielen eine gewisse Geldsumme an Microsoft und Sony abgeführt werden muss (Lizenz & Co). Also da ist nun wirklich kein Diskussionsspielraum.


----------



## The_Rock (30. März 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> Die  reale Laufzeit einer Konsole beträgt auch bei "Normalspielern" keineswegs 10 Jahre,eher die Hälfte,dann ist sie nämlich kaputt.



Ich kann jetz nix über Sonys oder Microsofts Konsolen sagen (hab erst vor kurzem ne PS3 gekauft), aber zumindest Nintendos Konsolen scheinen irgendwie ewig zu halten. Ich kram immer wieder mal meinen 20 Jahre alte SNES raus und schwelge in nostalgischen Pixelwelten rum 
Mein N64 is auch nicht viel jünger und funktioniert auch noch.

Aber stimmt schon. Die neuere Konsolengeneration hat dahingehend einige Rückschläge einstecken müssen... bis auf Nintendo, die hatten keine größeren Probleme a la RROD oder YLOD.


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ...Homefront würd ich auch nicht auf Konsole spielen wollen.



Wörgs. Das sieht ja genauso aus wie ich damals Crysis 1 mit meiner 7800GT gestartet habe.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> So eine Umfrage ist meines Erachtens Sinnlos, weil jedes System Vorteile hat. Man sollte eine Konsole und nen PC haben, dann hat man nur Vorteile


 
Was hat die Konsole gegenüber dem PC für Voteile?
Vielleicht eine, ansonsten kann alles was eine Konsole kann der PC schon sehr lange.

@Der was von Viren erzählt hat

Keine Viren auf der Konsole?
Glaubst aber auch nur du, es gibt durchaus Viren für eine Konsole, von Cheatern ganz zu schweigen..

@Topic

Der einzigste Vorteil der die Konsole gegenüber eines PC's besitzt ist, dass man keine Spiele installieren braucht.
Und ja man kann selbst mit nem PC auf der Couch mitm Pad spielen, auch aufn Full HD Fernseher.

Den PC kann man sich individuell anpassen, ob es OC ist oder das OS betrifft.
Der PC ist um Welten schneller, bietet weitaus besser Grafik, ist teilweise leiser dank einer Wasserkühlung, ich höre meinen PC nichtmal ansatzweise Summen..
Willst du eine Konsole modifizieren, super, Garantie im Eimer oder wirst mal direkt für den MP gebannt..
Hatte selber mal eine Xbox360, hatte vielleicht 1 Monat Spaß daran, danach wurde sie geflasht und verkauft..

Aber man ganz ehrlich setzt euch mal mit Hardware auseinannder damit Ihr versteht was dort vor euch steht..
Und wie Ihr euch sicher denken könnt, hab ich mich für PC entschieden um die Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Der einzigste Vorteil der die Konsole gegenüber eines PC's besitzt ist, dass man keine Spiele installieren braucht.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Gerade die PS3 benötigt immer wieder eine Installation, aktuell Crysis 2.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Ok, somit hat die Konsole gegenüber dem PC keine Vorteile und damit ist das Thema klar. 
PC > all


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. März 2011)

Dann erzähl das auch den Japanern und Amerikanern, denn die interessieren sich kaum noch für den PC. 
In China und Russland werden zu viele Sicherheitskopien gespielt und dann bleibt nur noch Südkorea und Europa, aber wie es bei uns aussieht, merke ich, wenn ich z.B. bei Gamestop vorbei schaue.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ok, somit hat die Konsole gegenüber dem PC keine Vorteile und damit ist das Thema klar.
> PC > all


 
Wie kann man nur so eingeschränkt denken?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Welche Vorteile hat eine Konsole abseits des Einrichtungsaufwandes denn?


----------



## Primer (30. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann erzähl das auch den Japanern und Amerikanern, denn die interessieren sich kaum noch für den PC.
> In China und Russland werden zu viele Sicherheitskopien gespielt und dann bleibt nur noch Südkorea und Europa, aber wie es bei uns aussieht, merke ich, wenn ich z.B. bei Gamestop vorbei schaue.


 
Ja versuch mal den Amis zu erklären, das es ein Vierzylinder auch tut...viel Spaß


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> In China und Russland werden zu viele Sicherheitskopien gespielt und dann bleibt nur noch Südkorea und Europa, aber wie es bei uns aussieht, merke ich, wenn ich z.B. bei Gamestop vorbei schaue.


 
Möchtest du auf Raubkopien hinaus?
Selbst für Xbox360 und PS3 ist es ein leichtes welche zu erstellen und ohne Ban zu spielen.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so eingeschränkt denken?



Dann nenn mir einen Grund warum ich mir eine Konsole anschaffen sollte?
Versuch mich zu überzeugen indem du mir nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber eines PC nennst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Möchtest du auf Raubkopien hinaus?
> Selbst für Xbox360 und PS3 ist es ein leichtes welche zu erstellen und ohne Ban zu spielen.


 
Aber nicht online. Die Xbox kannst du hacken, dann laufen gesaugte Games darauf, aber Windows Live kannst du damit nicht beitreten und online spielen, das geht nicht und bei der PS3 sieht das noch enger aus, die aktualisiert sich ja ständig, ein Hack würde da auffallen.

Das gleiche gilt auch für PC Games, die kann man ebenfalls saugen und spielen, nur eben nicht online, da fällt die gehackte Version sofort auf.
Deswegen verkaufen sich Keys von Games auch häufiger als die Spiele selbst.


----------



## Shooter (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir einen Grund warum ich mir eine Konsole anschaffen sollte?
> Versuch mich zu überzeugen indem du mir nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber eines PC nennst.


 
Du wirst nicht als PC Nerd und Suchtii dargestellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

Ich kauf mir auch keine Konsole, dann kann ich eben das eine oder andere Game (wie Alan Wake) nicht spielen, halt Pech, damit lebe ich dann.


----------



## Dexter02 (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir einen Grund warum ich mir eine Konsole anschaffen sollte?
> .


 
Weil du es kannst?


----------



## Pravasi (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile hat eine Konsole abseits des Einrichtungsaufwandes denn?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> -Der Anschaffungspreis ist als Hürde wesentlich kleiner als wie beim PC
> ...


----------



## acefire08 (30. März 2011)

Wie schon gesagt beides hat Vorteile
Ich selbst besitze einen PC und eine PS2 und einiges von PS2 möchte ich einfach nicht auf PC spielen^^
Von der Bildschirmgröße alleine her
Aber PC ist mehr fürs Internet^^


----------



## Malkav85 (30. März 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> PCGH_Marc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Welche Vorteile hat eine Konsole abseits des Einrichtungsaufwandes denn?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Man kann also keine PC Games in Videotheken ausleihen, Spiele tauschen und gebraucht verkaufen?!


 
Dann leih dir doch mal Modern Warefare 2 in der Videothek aus, oder einfach nur Half Life 2.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Das Kostenargument ist angesichts eines (mehr oder weniger) nötigen Full-HD-Fernsehers und den teureren Spielen gerade auf Dauer nicht sonderlich belastbar; ein aktueller PC, der die gleiche Optik und die gleichen Fps wie eine Konsole erreicht, kostet auch nicht(viel) mehr als eine PS3 oder Xbox 360. Auch gibt es am PC genügend Spiele ohne Aktivierung, ergo ist ausleihen und tauschen wie gehabt möglich. Zudem, Exklusivität gibt's am PC genauso - etwa Civilization, Total War oder Anno und natürlich MMOs.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann leih dir doch mal Modern Warefare 2 in der Videothek aus, oder einfach nur Half Life 2.


Gibt's, die geben dir halt den Account dazu.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann leih dir doch mal Modern Warefare 2 in der Videothek aus, oder einfach nur Half Life 2.


Er hat es pauschalisiert  Das Spiele für Konsole oder PC ab/über 18 nicht verliehen werden, ist wohl klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gibt's, die geben dir halt den Account dazu.



Ich kenne keine Videothek, die das macht und ich kenne alle großen in Kiel die Games ausleihen. Steam gebundene Games werden nicht verliehen, Games, die online aktiviert werden müssen, werden nicht verliehen.
Du scheinst da recht viel Glück zu haben, wenn deine Videothek das macht.



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Er hat es pauschalisiert  Das Spiele für Konsole oder PC ab/über 18 nicht verliehen werden, ist wohl klar.


 
Du kannst problemlos ab 18 Games ausleihen, da du in der Videothek eh nur dann ausleihen darfst, wenn du volljährig bist, ich weiß ja nicht, in welche Videotheken du so gehst.


----------



## we3dm4n (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Kostenargument ist angesichts eines (mehr oder weniger) nötigen Full-HD-Fernsehers und den teureren Spielen gerade auf Dauer nicht sonderlich belastbar; ein aktueller PC, der die gleiche Optik und die gleichen Fps wie eine Konsole erreicht, kostet auch nicht(viel) mehr als eine PS3 oder Xbox 360. Auch gibt es am PC genügend Spiele ohne Aktivierung, ergo ist ausleihen und tauschen wie gehabt möglich. Zudem, Exklusivität gibt's am PC genauso - etwa Civilization, Total War oder Anno und natürlich MMOs.
> 
> Gibt's, die geben dir halt den Account dazu.


Du kannst mit der Konsole ebenso auf einem normalen Monitor spielen. Umgekehrt kann man den PC natürlich auch an den Fernseher klemmen, hier also das Kostenargument aufgrund deines Beitrages wegzustreichen wäre falsch.

Seit mehreren Seiten warte ich jetzt schon auf die PC-Zusammenstellung, die mind. mit der Leistung und Größe einer Konsole gleichzieht und vom Preis dann auch in der gleichen Liga spielt. Nicht zu verachten natürlich die Lautstärke und der Stromverbrauch. Eine Xbox 360 (Slim) bekommt man schon ab 150€, runden wir nun einfach mal auf 200€ auf. Bedenken sollte man dabei, dass ein Eingabegerät (Controller) schon mit dabei ist, ebenso ein Betriebssystem. Nun bitte eine PC-Zusammenstellung..., aber selbst ein PCGH Mitglied kann nur viel schreiben, jedoch keine Fakten (im Sinne einer Zusammenstellung) liefern - dies müsste nämlich aufgrund diverser Beitrag durchaus möglich sein.

Ein kleines Beispiel am Rande zum Thema Spielpreise:
Ich habe Dead Space 2 zum Releasedatum bei Amazon (NEU, d.h. eingeschweißt - also wie man es eben neu kauft) für unter 50€ gekauft, gleiches gilt für Bulletstorm. Andere Spiele verhalten sich das gleichermaßen. Wer so einen Preis als unangemessen bezeichnet sollte das Spielen sein lassen. Zumal man das wohl für PC kaum günstiger kriegt. Gebraucht Spiele kann man für die Konsole übrigens auch kaufen und da kriegt man richtige Knaller schon nach kurzer Zeit bei Amazon, Spielegrotte o.Ä. für einen sehr günstigen Dax.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

Für 200€ bekommst du keinen PC, der die gleiche Grafik liefern kann wie die Xbox, ganz einfach gesagt.
Und das Kinetic System gibts nicht mal für den PC (konnte ich Samstag mal testen, sehr interessant, so was für einen Shooter wäre super ).


----------



## Pravasi (30. März 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Pravasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann man alles widerlegen
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

> aber selbst ein PCGH Mitglied kann nur viel schreiben, jedoch keine Fakten (im Sinne einer Zusammenstellung) liefern


Danach hat mich keiner gefragt.

Selbst ein Athlon X3 samt einer HD 5670 ist zB in der Lage, Dead Space mit weit mehr als 30 Fps bei besserer Optik als eine Xbox 360 darzustellen. Mit RAM und Board bist du bei 150€, fehlen noch HDD, Case, Laufwerk und PSU. Sollte unter 250€ bleiben. Das ist load sicher auch sparsamer als die iirc 90W einer Xbox 360 Slim. Hinzu kommen Eingabegeräte, die zusammen mit Internet jedoch klar mehr erlauben als eine Konsole. zB eine bessere Shooter- oder RTS-Steuerung. Wenn wir nun fünf Spiele kaufen, zahlt man im Mittel pro Spiel 15 Euro mehr bei der Konsole, das sind schon gleich mal 75€ mehr. Für diese Differenz kann man sich bereits alle Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen oder ein 360-Pad; mit einer 75€-Karte kann man 720p mit besserer Optik locker zocken bei mehr Fps als sie eine Konsole rendert.



> Kommt ein 400€ Rechner rein spielemässig mit ner 250€ Konsole mit?


Der macht die total platt.


----------



## Dexter02 (30. März 2011)

Aber es gibt keinen PC der für 200€ die Leistung der Xbox 360 bringen kann


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Was will ich auch mit sub-HD-Matsch bei unter 30 Fps?  Die 200 Euro versauf ich lieber, das kommt optisch auf's Gleiche raus


----------



## we3dm4n (30. März 2011)

Dann lies meinen Beitrag bitte nochmal *genau* und poste dann nochmal guten Gewissens. Frage mich zudem gerade, wie du irgendwas mit dem PC ohne Betriebssystem anstellen möchtest, außer im BIOS rumzuspielen, was mit der Zeit best. langweilig wird...
Du hast nun ein paar Komponenten genannt, aber eine konkrete Zusammstellung bleibt immernoch offen. Beim nächsten Beitrag dann bitte auch alle Faktoren berücksichtigen...scheint mir hier irgendwie eine verbreitete Schwierigkeit zu sein.

Dead Space? Nun ich spiele Dead Space *2* auf meiner 360 ohne Ruckler, Lags oder langen Ladezeiten. Eine FPS-Anzeige habe ich nicht, aber wozu auch?!


----------



## Shooter (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was will ich auch mit sub-HD-Matsch bei unter 30 Fps?  Die 200 Euro versauf ich lieber, das kommt optisch auf's Gleiche raus


 
Crysis 2 sieht auf Konsole aber sehr gut aus, trotz fast 6 jahre alte Hardware


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Crysis 2 sieht auf Konsole aber sehr gut aus, trotz fast 6 jahre alte Hardware


Das sehe ich anders. Gerade auf der PS3 sieht's abseits der Beleuchtung gruselig aus, wenn man wie ich PC-Qualität gewohnt ist.



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Dead Space? Nun ich spiele Dead Space *2* auf meiner 360 ohne Ruckler, Lags oder langen Ladezeiten. Eine FPS-Anzeige habe ich nicht, aber wozu auch?!


Du spielst bei 30 Fps mit einem derben Input-Lag. Für mich ist das schlicht unspielbar, das ruckelt schon beim Zusehen. Und die Optik ist so "toll" (alleine die Texturen *heul*), dass der Titel selbst auf einer Intel-IGP (HD 3000) bei 30 Fps und besserer Optik als auf deiner 360 läuft 

Wer wie ich seit Jahren schnelle PC-Komponenten nutzt, für den sind Konsolen aus grafischer Sicht einfach nur ein Trauerspiel. Diese Optik gebe ich mir persönlich nicht, ich habe höhere Ansprüche als sub-HD bei unter 30 Fps (hallo Crysis 2).


----------



## Wenzman (30. März 2011)

Ich selbst bin erst vor kurzem von einem reinen Konsolenspieler (Ps3) beinahe komplett auf den PC umgestiegen und ich kann mir nichtmehr vorstellen die Fraktion zu wechseln.

Wenn ich heute ab und zu auf der Konsole spiele frage ich mich wieso mir der immense Unterschied nicht schon früher aufgefallen ist, das Bild kommt mir richtig unscharf und ruckelig vor  .
Auf die Exklusivtitel der Konsole möchte ich allerdings auch nicht verzichten und bei denen bin ich seltsamerweise realtiv zufrieden mit der Grafik ( bsp. MGS4)  .    



> Crysis 2 sieht auf Konsole aber sehr gut aus, trotz fast 6 jahre alte Hardware


Finde ich nicht, zumindest auf der ps3. 



> Dead Space? Nun ich spiele Dead Space 2 auf meiner 360 ohne Ruckler, Lags, schöner Grafik oder langen Ladezeiten.



Ich habe was dazueditiert.
Aber ich muss aufpassen, dass mich we3dm4n nicht wieder wegen irgendwelchen angeblichen Informationsfehlern ermahnt  .


----------



## we3dm4n (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Gerade auf der PS3 sieht's abseits der Beleuchtung gruselig aus, wenn man wie ich PC-Qualität gewohnt ist.
> 
> Du spielst bei 30 Fps mit einem derben Input-Lag. Für mich ist das schlicht unspielbar, das ruckelt schon beim Zusehen. Und die Optik ist so "toll" (alleine die Texturen *heul*), dass der Titel selbst auf einer Intel-IGP (HD 3000) bei 30 Fps und besserer Optik als auf deiner 360 läuft
> 
> Wer wie ich seit Jahren schnelle PC-Komponenten nutzt, für den sind Konsolen aus grafischer Sicht einfach nur ein Trauerspiel. Diese Optik gebe ich mir persönlich nicht, ich habe höhere Ansprüche als sub-HD bei unter 30 Fps (hallo Crysis 2).


 
Dann zeig mir das mal bitte mit einer Intel-IGP bei der Auflösung - evtl. son toller Benchmark?
Sry aber mit einem vor kurzem zusammengestellten PC für meinen Vater (X6 1050T und HD4290, 8GB RAM) kriegt man gerademal Shatter mit ach und Krach zum Laufen, also erzähl hier keinen von wegen Dead Space 2 mit einem schlechteren Grafiklösung spielbar zum Laufen zu bringen. Die Zusammestellung steht immernoch aus - wird aber wohl nichts vernünftiges mehr kommen -.

Hier ruckelt nichts, kein Stocken und es sieht auch super aus. Ich kann den Vergleich zum PC ziehen, habe schließlich auch hier einen PC stehen mit meinem geliebten Q6700, HD4870X2, 8GB RAM, usw. - wird wohl weit mehr sein als so manch PC-Fetischist hat.


----------



## KOF328 (30. März 2011)

Wer 'nen PC hat und sich shooter auf der Konsole antut gehört erschossen


----------



## we3dm4n (30. März 2011)

Tschüss schöne Welt^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. März 2011)

Was hier einige völlig vergessen, wenn Sie nen PC zu Konsolenpreisen wollen, ist scheinbar die Tatsache, das jeder da noch zusätzlich einen PC besitzt. Und da kauft die Mehrheit für Ca 400-500 einen Laptop, wodurch sich der Preisvorteil ja irgendwie aufhebt.

Und als Beweis reicht da mein Umfeld: von den 20 Konsoleros haben 18 alle 2-4 Jahre nen neuen Laptop, die restlichen haben nen alten Tower.
Sollte man sich in dem Lebenszeitraum der Konsole nur 1 Laptop kaufen, landet man bei 550+ €. Und da ist der Fernseher noch nicht mit bei.


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel am Rande zum Thema Spielpreise:
> Ich habe Dead Space 2 zum Releasedatum bei Amazon (NEU, d.h. eingeschweißt - also wie man es eben neu kauft) für unter 50€ gekauft, gleiches gilt für Bulletstorm. Andere Spiele verhalten sich das gleichermaßen. Wer so einen Preis als unangemessen bezeichnet sollte das Spielen sein lassen. Zumal man das wohl für PC kaum günstiger kriegt. Gebraucht Spiele kann man für die Konsole übrigens auch kaufen und da kriegt man richtige Knaller schon nach kurzer Zeit bei Amazon, Spielegrotte o.Ä. für einen sehr günstigen Dax.



Ich hab mir Dead Space 2 gerade für 19€ bestellt. Bei solchen Preisen brauche und will ich gar keine Gebrauchtspiele. Das man auf Dauer mit einer Konsole billiger weg kommt wie mit einem günstigen Spiele PC kann mir keiner erzählen. Was auch noch kein Mensch erwähnt hat: Nicht nur die Spiele sind teuer, das Konsolenzubehör wird auch nicht gerade verschenkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. März 2011)

Gutes PC-Zubehör ist aber auch nicht billig.


----------



## Star_KillA (31. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer! Gebrauchthardwarekauf bei ebay....wie verzweifelt muss man sein, um einen 300€ zusammenzuschustern? xD
> Mir war so klar, dass wieder so ein Beitrag kommt. Viel Spaß mit dem ATX-Kasten - klein, kompakt und leistungsstark ist was anderes
> 
> Ich hatte es Wenzmann schon per PN gefragt, der meldet sich aber nun nicht mehr, weil er offensichtlich seinen Fehler erkannt hat. Ich frage dich hier also nochmal:
> ...



Die PS3 .... Hat 256 mb RAM


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Gutes PC-Zubehör ist aber auch nicht billig.



Kommt drauf an was man unter gut versteht. 

Ich finde für 20€ bekommt man bereits eine sehr gute Maus und eine brauchbare Tastatur gibts auch ab 10€. Natürlich gibt es auch Zeitgenossen die denken sie müssten jeweils mindestens 50€ investieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. März 2011)

Habe grad DJ Hero 1+2 und den Turntablecontroller für 45€ bekommen, also teuer ist für mich was anderes. 

Ne Maus für 20€ und eine Tastatur für 10€?
Klar, deswegen kaufen sich die meisten Hardliner auch wesentlich teurere Geräte...


----------



## McClaine (31. März 2011)

hab gestern Crysis mit den 3 besten Grafikmods mit höchsten Einstellungen und 1920x1080 gespielt und das zwischen 40-50Fps. Die optik war logischerweise der absolute Hammer. Aber wenn ich bei den 40FPS (gerade auf weite Entfernungen) blicke, hab ich das Gefühl das es ruckelt.
Dieses Ruckelgefühl hatte ich (in meiner kurzen PS3 Zeit^^) bei der PS3 laufend, spielte damals Assasins Creed1.
Und wenn ich schon lese, das die Konsolen, alleine schon Hardware bedingt, bei 30-40 FPS rumwerkeln, wird mir ehrlich gesagt schon schlecht.
Ergo ich brauche mehr als 50FPS, für mich persönlich, damit es flüssig aussieht, da mich sowas schon gewaltig stört und sowas kann ich bei sehr vielen PC spielen mit nen Billigen PC erreichen. Die Konsolen der alten Generation werden dass nie schaffen


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> ...Ne Maus für 20€ und eine Tastatur für 10€?
> Klar, deswegen kaufen sich die meisten Hardliner auch wesentlich teurere Geräte...


 
Sharkoon Fireglider Maus für 20 € und Logitec Classic Keyboard für 10 €. Sehr gute Qualität und absolut ausreichend. Die PC Hardliner haben ja wenigstens die Option teurere Geräte zu kaufen...


----------



## kamiki09 (31. März 2011)

@McClaine: Was verwendest du an Hardware?


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schon lese, das die Konsolen, alleine schon Hardware bedingt, bei 30-40 FPS rumwerkeln, wird mir ehrlich gesagt schon schlecht.



25-30fps  wie bei DVD ... wenn man daran gewöhnt ist , merkt man da nix (Pong hatte auch mal die Geilste Grafik oder Tekken1) ... wenn ich aber bei Bekannten bin und sie x-Box 360 zocken ist das Übel für mich , weil man 60fps aufwärts gewöhnt ist .


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> hab gestern Crysis mit den 3 besten Grafikmods mit höchsten Einstellungen und 1920x1080 gespielt und das zwischen 40-50Fps.



40-50 fps sind mir schon zu wenig.


----------



## we3dm4n (31. März 2011)

Dann hast du FPS-Drops, ihr bildet euch die mehr Frames nur ein, weil ihr wisst, dass ihr gerade zb. 60fps habt. Habt ihr aber wirklich konstant 30fps merkt ihr da keinen Deut von. Alles dummes Geschwätz, sowas kann man als Mensch nicht unterscheiden.

Wahrnehmbare Ruckler gibt es bei Framedrops (nicht zum ******** xD) oder eben fps-Werten <25.


----------



## Primer (31. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Dann hast du FPS-Drops, ihr bildet euch die mehr Frames nur ein, weil ihr wisst, dass ihr gerade zb. 60fps habt. Habt ihr aber wirklich konstant 30fps merkt ihr da keinen Deut von. Alles dummes Geschwätz, sowas kann man als Mensch nicht unterscheiden.
> 
> Wahrnehmbare Ruckler gibt es bei Framedrops (nicht zum ******** xD) oder eben fps-Werten <25.


 
Also ehrlich...DAS was du da von dir gibst ist tatsächlich dummes Geschwätz. Willst du uns hier wirklich weiß machen das es zwischen 30 und 60Fps keinen Unterschied gibt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Habt ihr aber wirklich konstant 30fps merkt ihr da keinen Deut von. Alles dummes Geschwätz, sowas kann man als Mensch nicht unterscheiden.


Natürlich kann man das unterscheiden. Selbst 60 zu 120 Fps/Hz sind absolut kein Problem. Aber vll ist das bei einem Konsolen-Spieler anders


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

Früher galten Konsolen halt noch als "Einlegen & zocken" Geräte, jetzt erreichen die Installationen ja fast schon GTA4-PC Niveau


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Dann hast du FPS-Drops, ihr bildet euch die mehr Frames nur ein, weil ihr wisst, dass ihr gerade zb. 60fps habt. Habt ihr aber wirklich konstant 30fps merkt ihr da keinen Deut von. Alles dummes Geschwätz, sowas kann man als Mensch nicht unterscheiden.
> 
> Wahrnehmbare Ruckler gibt es bei Framedrops (nicht zum ******** xD) oder eben fps-Werten <25.


Mit 120 fps ist das Bild deutlich flüssiger und ruhiger.


----------



## we3dm4n (31. März 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Früher galten Konsolen halt noch als "Einlegen & zocken" Geräte, jetzt erreichen die Installationen ja fast schon GTA4-PC Niveau


 
Was für Installationen?


@PCGH_Marc
Vorsicht! Jetzt bloß nicht gehässig werden  Ich bin einer Konsolen-Spieler, ebenso aber auch ein PC-Spieler und wenn man nun wirklich die FPS auf sagen wir mal 30fps begrenzt, es also auch NIE einen Framedrop gibt o.Ä. wirst du ganz bestimmt keinen Unterschied gegenüber mehr fps bei gleicher Hz sehen. Die Flaschenhälse stellen hier Monitore und Speichermedien dar. Monitore aufgrund etwaiger Latenzen und Speichermedien als Ursache für Laderuckler.


Man darf nicht den Fehler begehen und sich nur auf fps-Werte beschränken, denn die sagen noch lange nichts über das Flüssiglaufen eines Spiels aus.


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

Auf der PS3 die Zwangsinstallationen.
Und auch Homefront auf der Xbox - man muss sich schon Zeit nehmen um es kurz mal anzuspielen mit Patchen, und den Codes die man einzugeben hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich bin einer Konsolen-Spieler, ebenso aber auch ein PC-Spieler und wenn man nun wirklich die FPS auf sagen wir mal 30fps begrenzt, es also auch NIE einen Framedrop gibt o.Ä. wirst du ganz bestimmt keinen Unterschied gegenüber mehr fps bei gleicher Hz sehen.


Das tue ich auch bei 60 zu 120 Fps/Hz 

 Spiel mal CSS mit "max_fps 30" und ""max_fps 60". Schon letzteres ist derbe schwammig beim Aiming, furchtbar.


----------



## we3dm4n (31. März 2011)

Bei CSS hast du durch diese Begrenzung jedoch keine konstanten 30 fps. Es wird definitiv zu Framedrops kommen. Ich habe CSS jahrelang gespielt und so einiges getestet, eine Begrenzung auf zb. 30 fps liefert dir dort KEINE konstanten 30 fps.

Sollte dann wohl nachvollziehbar sein, dass bei mehr fps ein Drop nicht auffällt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

Warum sollte ich mit einer GTX 580 und einem i5 keine konstant 30 Fps haben?  Natürlich habe ich die.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (31. März 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Was für Installationen?
> 
> 
> @PCGH_Marc
> ...


 
Das ist nicht richtig. Sobald die fps unter 60 fallen, wirkt der Bildaufbau in Bewegung rucklig und fällt mir sofort auf. Nichts wird mehr sauber dargestellt, alles "verdoppelt" sich und Details sind überhaupt nicht mehr richtig zu erkennen. 
Ich habe hier z.B.: auch das auf konstant 30 fps begrenzte Spiel StarWars:TheForceUnleashed und das ruckelt auch ohne Framedrops einfach schrecklich.
Mit Monitoren, FPS-Werten oder Speichermedien hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Obwohl zwischen z.B.: Röhre und TFT auch ein Unterschied besteht: Röhren haben 0 Inputlag und den schnellsten Bildaufbau. Letzteres lässt noch mehr Details(Schriftzüge etc.) in Bewegung erkennen. 120 hz TFTs sind diesbezüglich den 60 hz-TFTs in Vorteil, aber dann muss die Grafikkarte mind. 100 fps ausgeben.


----------



## McClaine (31. März 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Mit 120 fps ist das Bild deutlich flüssiger und ruhiger.


 
jap, mein Bro hat nen Acer 120Hz und er gibt ihn nie wieder her sagt er. Ist in jedem Spiel merkbar. Hardware vorrausgesetzt natürlich.



kamiki09 schrieb:


> @McClaine: Was verwendest du an Hardware?



Core i7 920, GTX580, Rampage 2 Extreme. Alles OC ofc 



widder0815 schrieb:


> 25-30fps  wie bei DVD ... wenn man daran gewöhnt ist , merkt man da nix (Pong hatte auch mal die Geilste Grafik oder Tekken1) ... wenn ich aber bei Bekannten bin und sie x-Box 360 zocken ist das Übel für mich , weil man 60fps aufwärts gewöhnt ist .



Scho, aber DVD´s haben keinen Frame Drop so wie in Spiele. Konsolen werden niemals ständig mit 30 oder mehr Frames laufen. Ich finds nur schlimm das der Punkt so niedrig angesetzt ist. Warum peilt man net 50FPS in jedem Game an? Ob hier die Hardware limitiert oder nicht, aber 30 find ich schon sehr mager.
Wenn man nen 100/200Hz LCD hat kann man das ganze bestimmt aufpeppen denke ich, aber im Endeffekt ist es schon richtig bitter.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das unterscheiden. Selbst 60 zu 120 Fps/Hz sind absolut kein Problem. Aber vll ist das bei einem Konsolen-Spieler anders



 Sehr schön argumentiert


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2011)

CSS ist extrem CPU-limitiert und nutzt auch möglicherweise nur ein Kern. Das nur mal so.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. April 2011)

2 kerne aber nicht 4


----------



## McClaine (1. April 2011)

Css nutzt auch Quadcore, späterstens nach den sch°°° Update... zumindest werden alle Kerne belastet.
Und ja, mit moderner Hardware sollte in CSS eigentlich nichts mehr droppen


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2011)

_Wie so oft in letzter Zeit hat auch bei Shift 2 der PC im Vergleich zu den Konsolen die Nase technisch vorn - und das sogar recht deutlich. Während auf PS3 und 360 die Kulissen mit schwachen Texturen, groben Pixelschatten, Flimmerkanten und mitunter heftigen Pop-ups ernüchtern, glänzen potente PCs mit einer beeindruckenden Darstellung, höherer Framerate sowie feineren Staub- und Partikeleffekten, obwohl es auf Strecken wie der Nordschleife ebenfalls zu einem sichtbaren Grafikaufbau am Straßenrand kommt. Bei den 
Automodellen fährt der PC den Konsolenverfolgern ebenfalls davon und bietet detailliertere Fahrzeuge, die aber auch hier nicht an die fantastischen Premium-Modelle aus GT5 heran reichen._

Shift 2 Unleashed: Test (Rennspiel, PC, PlayStation3, 360) von 4players.de


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. April 2011)

Also gibt es bei GT5 schönere Autos?


----------



## we3dm4n (1. April 2011)

So steht es da und wurde schwarz auf weiß von Split rezitiert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2011)

Schöne Autos, aber eben nur die Premiums. Dafür sehen die restlichen Karren mies aus und die Umgebung erst recht. Schlechter Trade-off _imo_.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. April 2011)

Trotzdem gibt es auf der Konsole schönere Autos als am PC.


----------



## we3dm4n (1. April 2011)

Pass auf Fadi, du riskierst hier gleich wieder einen Aufstand auszulösen...als wenn Grafik alles wäre...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es auf der Konsole schönere Autos als am PC.


 
Bei Shift 2 liegt der Spaß Faktor eindeutig im Vordergrund, egal ob jetzt Konsole oder PC.


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2011)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären, warum die Konsoleros immer den Spielspassfaktor für sich beanspruchen?

Ich kann sowohl an PC als auch an Konsole Spielspass haben. Vorrausgesetzt es gelingt mir an der Konsole den Augenkrebs und die hakelige Gamepadsteuerung und noch ein paar andere unzulänglichkeiten auszublenden natürlich.


----------



## seltsam (1. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären, warum die Konsoleros immer den Spielspassfaktor für sich beanspruchen?


 
Ich würde mal sagen,das es daran liegt,das die Konsoleros nichts anderes erwähnenswertes haben


----------



## kamiki09 (1. April 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen,das es daran liegt,das die Konsoleros nichts anderes erwähnenswertes haben


 
 Mehr sag ich nicht!


----------



## Wenzman (1. April 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen,das es daran liegt,das die Konsoleros nichts anderes erwähnenswertes haben


 
Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären, warum die Konsoleros immer den Spielspassfaktor für sich beanspruchen?
> 
> Ich kann sowohl an PC als auch an Konsole Spielspass haben. Vorrausgesetzt es gelingt mir an der Konsole den Augenkrebs und die hakelige Gamepadsteuerung und noch ein paar andere unzulänglichkeiten auszublenden natürlich.


 
Lies mal meinen Beitrag, ich hab gesagt "_unabhängig von Konsole oder PC_"
Das Gameplay ist wichtig und das kommt bei dem Game rüber, das ist das entscheidende, nicht ob ich es auf der Konsole oder dem PC spiele.


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lies mal meinen Beitrag, ich hab gesagt "_unabhängig von Konsole oder PC_"
> Das Gameplay ist wichtig und das kommt bei dem Game rüber, das ist das entscheidende, nicht ob ich es auf der Konsole oder dem PC spiele.


 
Ich meine ja gar nicht dich explizit. Dein Beitrag hat mich nur daran erinnert das spätestens alle 2 Seiten in dem Thread hier geschrieben wird das Konsolenspieler mehr wert auf Spielspass legen. Da frage ich mich warum in aller Welt sollten das PC Spieler nicht tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Ich lege mich einfach mal fest und behaupte, dass PCler der Spielspaß ebenso wichtig ist (mir ist er sehr wichtig und wenn ich dann noch die gute Grafik kriege, freue ich mich).
Ich kenne jedenfalls keine PCler, der ein Game nur deswegen spielt, weil die Grafik gut ist, das Game ansonsten aber Müll ist.


----------



## Wenzman (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne jedenfalls keine PCler, der ein Game nur deswegen spielt, weil die Grafik gut ist, das Game ansonsten aber Müll ist.


 
Crysis Warhead


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

@quanti
[word]
@wenzman
Wieso ist Warhead Müll, das ist nur Deine Meinung!


----------



## Wenzman (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @wenzman
> Wieso ist Warhead Müll, das ist nur Deine Meinung!


Nein.

Gibt viele denen diese ''Amerikanischer Superheld tötet die Bösen'' Story und das stumpfe Gameplay nicht gefällt und es trotzdem spielen weil die Grafik umwerfend ist. 

von Benchmarkern ganz zu schweigen.

Sicher wird es auch einige geben denen das Spiel an sich gefällt, der Mehrheit aber eher nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Crysis Warhead


 
Wenn Crysis Warhead Müll ist, dann auch Crysis Müll oder was findest du an Warhead schlecht (außer dass es kurz ist)?



Wenzman schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Gibt viele denen diese ''Amerikanischer Superheld tötet die Bösen'' Story und das stumpfe Gameplay nicht gefällt und es trotzdem spielen weil die Grafik umwerfend ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde das Gameplay gut. Der Anzug hat was und die KI ist wirklich gut, die gehen in Deckung, wenn du auf sie feuerst, da kenne ich genügend Shooter, wo die KI ein Witz gegen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2011)

Was ist an Crysis samt Nanosuit "stumpes Gameplay"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was ist an Crysis samt Nanosuit "stumpes Gameplay"?


 
Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Da gibts deutlich "stupidere" Shooter.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Ich sage nur "KI?" in COD oder MOH, ist ja niedlich der Gedanke. Das ist Moorhuhn, wenn auch auf sehr hohem Niveau, aber nix mit KI. Wird durch die ganzen Skriptevents nur gut kaschiert.


----------



## Pravasi (1. April 2011)

Stimmt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Muß aber eingestehen, daß die auch auf ihre Art sehr unterhaltsam waren. Crysis 2 dagegen ist einiges besser inszeniert in meinen Augen. Macht schon Spaß seine Taktik bei jedem neuen Durchgang neu anpassen zu müsen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Bei den Call of Duty Teilen stimmt die Atmosphäre, wenn ich das spiele, dann kommt es mir so vor, als wenn ich mitten drin bin und das finde ich gut. Das vermittelt mir nicht jeder Shooter.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

@quanti
Keine Frage, ist in dem Bereich Referenz. Allerdings mag ich es auch manchmal taktischer vorzugehen, bei den COD fühle ich mich nach einer Weile immer ganz schön gehetzt. Da kann ich mir bei Crysis auch mal die Zeit nehmen und die Situation erstmal begutachten, bevor ich mich ins Getümmel stürze.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Call of Duty will ja schnell sein, du sollst keine Atempause haben, wenn du spielst und das kommt eben gut rüber. 
Bei CoD hast du keine Zeit die matschigen Texturen an zugucken, weil du bist ständig in Bewegung bist.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Hat leider auch den Haken, das man mittlerweile recht schnell durch die Teile rennt. Sind dadurch auch gefühlt kürzer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2011)

Ich hab bisher 2 CoD-Teile gespielt und ich hab mich dabei immer gefragt ob das Game für Kinder ist. Meine Sig sagt alles.


----------



## Shooter (1. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher 2 CoD-Teile gespielt und ich hab mich dabei immer gefragt ob das Game für Kinder ist. Meine Sig sagt alles.


 
Du bist einfach nur zu schlecht für CoD gib es zu! 
Außerdem bist du bestimmt neidisch auf den großen Erfolg allein der Verkaufszahlen..... mehr sag ich dazu nicht


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2011)

Shooter 



> Du bist einfachnur zu schlecht für CoD gib es zu!



Das kann sein. Ich war schon für Moorhuhn zu schlecht. 



> Außerdem bist du bestimmt neidisch auf den großen Erfolg allein der Verkaufszahlen.....



Das wirds sein.



> mehr sag ich dazu nicht



Ist auch besser so.


----------



## Shooter (1. April 2011)

Siehst du, deswegen auch deine Signatur


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hat leider auch den Haken, das man mittlerweile recht schnell durch die Teile rennt. Sind dadurch auch gefühlt kürzer.


 
Die sind nicht nur gefühlt kürzer. 
Früher musste man sich noch Gesundheitspullen besorgen und sich zurück ziehen, wenn man sie nicht gefunden hat. Heute wartest hinter eine Tonne, bis der Gesundsheitsbalken wieder voll ist (Konsole sei dank ).


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. April 2011)

Was hat das jetzt mit den Konsolen zu tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Dass die PC Spieler jetzt auch in Deckung gehen und warten können, bis der Gesundsheitsbalken wieder aufgeladen ist.


----------



## Primer (1. April 2011)

Hat CoD überhaupt noch einen "Balken" ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Kein aktueller Shooter hat noch einen Balken, der Schirm wird rot/blau/gestreift/gepunktet und das wars dann.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. April 2011)

Zitat von Shooter  
Bei den Konsoleros ist das mit BF3 eigendlich gar nicht so schlimm. 
Es wurde gesagt das die Maps angepasst werden, heißt also man läuft nicht mit 24 Mann auf ner übergroßen Map rum

In der PC Version werden es 64 sein!


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit den Konsolen zu tun?


Das ich auch anerkenne, daß in einigen Spielen Übernahmen von der Konsole sogar funktionieren, oder bei fair gesetzten Speicherpunkten nicht so sehr nerven.
MfG
EDIT: Bin Verfechter des freien Speicherns.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> EDIT: Bin Verfechter des freien Speicherns.


 
Bin ich auch, aber inzwischen ist es ja egal, die Autospeicherung geht halt irgendwie und wenn ich drauf gehe (God Modus sucks ), dann fange ich beim letzten Speicherpunkt wieder an, ist egal.
Ich weiß ja dann, von wo der Typ kam, der mich abgeknallt hat.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Mich nerven auch nur die Momente, in denen ich jedesmal gefühlte 500 Gegner plätten muß um dann am vorletzten zu scheitern oder einem Quicktime-Event (die auch immer öfter in PC-Spielen einzug halten). Da mache ich dann nach ein paar Versuchen einige Spiele erstmal gefrustet aus. Von daher kann ich das Multiplattform-Prinzip gerade garnicht leiden. Ist wie die Daumentasten meiner Maus nicht nutzen zu können. Ich habe keinen Controler, weil ich die Dinger einfach nicht leiden kann!!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2011)

Kommt das generieren von Gesundheit mit Zeit denn überhaupt von der Konsole?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Ich spiele nur mit dem Controller Rennspiele (weil mein Lenkrad seit der Windows for Live Grotte nicht mehr unterstützt wird), sonst kommt Maus/Tastatur zum Tragen.
Allerdings spiele ich auch nur Shooter und Action Games (also 3rd Person Shooter wie GTA) und eben Rennspiele, alles andere interessiert mich nicht.

Und bevor einer sagt, dass ich das auch auf der Konsole daddeln kann, dann erwidere ich, dass ich Shooter nur mit Maus/Tastatur spiele, Call of Duty mit Gamepad ist total no Go. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Kommt das generieren von Gesundheit mit Zeit denn überhaupt von der Konsole?


 
Früher gab es das aufm PC nicht, erst seit den Next Gen Konsolen ist das auch aufm PC so, denke also mal, dass es wegen der Konsolen so ist, die können halt nichts im Rucksack tragen, weil sie nur begrenzte Knöpfe aufm Pad haben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Kenne bei reinen PC-Shootern in meiner Erinnerung überwiegend freies Speichern. Einziges Gegenbeispiel, daß mir einfällt wäre Farcry, wo es glaube ich nur auf der Konsole funtioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Kenne bei reinen PC-Shootern in meiner Erinnerung überwiegend freies Speichern. Einziges Gegenbeispiel, daß mir einfällt wäre Farcry, wo es glaube ich nur auf der Konsole funtioniert.


 
Far Cry ist auch so eine Sache, es gibt Addons dafür, aber nur auf der Konsole.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Far Cry ist auch so eine Sache, es gibt Addons dafür, aber nur auf der Konsole.


Echt?! Wußte ich gar nicht. Shooter und Controler geht IMHO mal gar nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Echt?! Wußte ich gar nicht.



Jop, eine ganze Menge.
Far Cry Instincts
Far Cry Instincts: Evolution
Far Cry Instincts: Predator
Far Cry Vengeance (nur für Wii)



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Shooter und Controler geht IMHO mal gar nicht.


 
Jop, ich hab letzte Woche meinem Kumpel dabei zugeguckt, wie er Crysis 2 mit dem Gamepad auf der Xbox gespielt hat.
Es war nur grausam. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Da ich außer ner Xbox alles habe, kann ich rumhacken wo ich will.
> Das Leben ist zu kurz für eine Plattform, also versäumt man immer was, wenn man sich nur auf eine Sache fixiert.


 
Kauf dir mal eine vernünftige Konsole und nicht den Krempel aus Japan.


----------



## Primer (1. April 2011)

Gibt doch nur einen wahren Sündenbock. Fast alles was bei Shootern schlecht aufgefasst werden kann kommt von CoD und das nicht erst seit Teil 4^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kein aktueller Shooter hat noch einen Balken, der Schirm wird rot/blau/gestreift/gepunktet und das wars dann.


 
"Pink Camouflage"


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Far Cry auf einer Konsole? Will mir garnicht vorstellen, wie sich das spielt. Hab das mal bei Splinter Cell gesehe, war echt amüsant.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> dann erwidere ich, dass ich Shooter nur mit Maus/Tastatur spiele, Call of Duty mit Gamepad ist total no Go.


 
du hast halt keinen Skill....

Echte Koenner spielen alles mit allem, Shooter vorzugsweise mit Lenkrad oder Handy!


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> du hast halt keinen Skill....
> 
> Echte Koenner spielen alles mit allem, Shooter vorzugsweise mit Lenkrad oder Handy!


Gut, daß uns endlich einer aufklärt...


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2011)

Gab es nicht mal einen Shooter den man im Multiplayer Plattformübergreifend spielen konnte? 

Soweit ich mich erinnere war es ein riesen Problem, dass mittelmäsige PC Spieler selbst die besten Konsolenspieler geplättet hatten. Woran könnte das nur gelegen haben? 

Edit: Ich habs jetzt gefunden. Es war Halo 2. Leider blieb es mit dem Plattformübergreifenden Multiplayer bei einem Versuch im Kleinen und hat es nicht in die Endgültige Version geschafft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> du hast halt keinen Skill....



Weiß ich, ich spiele auch kein Multiplayer. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Echte Koenner spielen alles mit allem, Shooter vorzugsweise mit Lenkrad oder Handy!



Ich würde den Shooter ja gerne mal mit der neuen Kinetic von der Xbox spielen, mit entsprechenden Knarren natürlich, muss sich ja echt anfühlen. 
Natürlich mit der Minigun... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_djlYMFK6s



Rolk schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habs jetzt gefunden. Es war Halo 2. Leider blieb es mit dem Plattformübergreifenden Multiplayer bei einem Versuch im Kleinen und hat es nicht in die Endgültige Version geschafft.


 
Gibts echt welche, die Halo 2 gespielt haben?


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts echt welche, die Halo 2 gespielt haben?


 
Konsolenspieler?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Konsolenspieler?



Halo 2 gabs auch noch für den PC.


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Halo 2 gabs auch noch für den PC.


 
Ich weis. Muss ja...


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Hab bei nem Kumpel mal die PC-Version im SP gezockt. Gruselig. Ich sag nur der Fadenkreis und töten per Salve ins Knie des Gegners (das zum Thema Trefferzonen...). Nach dem ersten Teil der absolute GAU!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich weis. Muss ja...



Und jetzt weißt du auch, wieso es Halo 3 nur noch für die Konsole gibt. 



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hab bei nem Kumpel mal die PC-Version im SP gezockt. Gruselig. Ich sag nur der Fadenkreis und töten per Salve ins Knie des Gegners (das zum Thema Trefferzonen...). Nach dem ersten Teil der absolute GAU!!!


 
Welches Game meinst du jetzt? Halo?


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

@quanti
Genauer Halo 2. Teil eins war Längen besser.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2011)

quanti, was willst du mit so einer Minigun ohne unendlich Munition? 

Aber interessanter Ansatz mit Waffennachbildungen vor der Kinectsteuerung rumzufuchteln uns hopsen. Fuer das Movezeugs von Sony gibts ja was aehnliches.

Wird aber imho etwas Athmosphaere zerstoert wenn du so ne dicke Gewehrnachbilung in der Hand hast und rennst ingame mit ner 38er rum 

Mal schauen ob sich das Bewegungssteuerungszeugs weiterentwickelt.


Ich bin irgendwie gespannt wie letztendlich Sorcery fuer PS3 Move wird, das Video  von der E3 fand ich irgendwie interessant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Teil 1 kenne ich nicht, Teil 2 mal kurz angespielt, aber wegen Grottigkeit entsorgt, daher interessiert mich Halo 3 auch nicht. Sollen die Konsoleros sich doch daran erfreuen, dass sie es Exklusiv spielen. 
Dass sie aber Alan Wake exklusiv spielen, nervt mich schon ein wenig. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> quanti, was willst du mit so einer Minigun ohne unendlich Munition?



Nachladen musst du im Game ja auch, muss dann nur zusammenpassen, also koordiniert werden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber interessanter Ansatz mit Waffennachbildungen vor der Kinectsteuerung rumzufuchteln uns hopsen. Fuer das Movezeugs von Sony gibts ja was aehnliches.



Das würde ich echt klasse finde, da hat man dann seine Wummen und gut. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wird aber imho etwas Athmosphaere zerstoert wenn du so ne dicke Gewehrnachbilung in der Hand hast und rennst ingame mit ner 38er rum



Nein, du hast ja dann auch entsprechende Waffen, die du mit die rumschleppen musst (das macht das Game noch realer, schlepp mal einen Raketenwerfer und ein Maschinengewehr rum, während du mit dem Sniper genau zielen willst ).



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob sich das Bewegungssteuerungszeugs weiterentwickelt.



Mal schauen, was der Kram für den PC kommt und dann spielen sie alle mit ihren Airsoft Waffen im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was der Kram für den PC kommt und dann spielen sie alle mit ihren Airsoft Waffen im Wohnzimmer.


 
Bis zum naechsten Amoklauf, dann waer die Schuldfrage entgueltig geklaert, zumindest fuer viele ahnungslose und populistische Politiker.
Wuerde sicher dann noch lange erlaubt sein...

Aber ich schweife ab....



Irgendwie sind hier noch immer so viele ungeklaerte Fragen, Konsole oder PC besser?
Oder doch nix von beiden?
Ganz so genau weis das wohl keiner...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bis zum naechsten Amoklauf, dann waer die Schuldfrage entgueltig geklaert, zumindest fuer viele ahnungslose und populistische Politiker.
> Wuerde sicher dann noch lange erlaubt sein...
> 
> Aber ich schweife ab....



Dann werden halt Airsoft Waffen und Ego Shooter verboten. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind hier noch immer so viele ungeklaerte Fragen, Konsole oder PC besser?
> Oder doch nix von beiden?
> Ganz so genau weis das wohl keiner...



Ist doch ganz einfach: Für den PCler wird immer der PC das Beste sein, egal was der Konsolero an Argumenten raushaut und für den Konsolero wird immer die Konsole reichen, egal um welchen Faktor die Grafik beim PC besser ist.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Bei aller Diskussion spricht das für sich:


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Na ja, ist halt ein PC Forum. im Konsolen Forum würde es anders aussehen. 

Oder wenn es nach dem Autor dieses Artikels geht. 
Konsole vs. PC: Auf diese Spiele können PC-Zocker lange warten!


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

"Rosige Aussichten also, denn PC-Spieler verzichten auf Perlen wie God of War 3, Heavy Rain, Forza Motorsport 3, Gran Turismo 5 und und und. Die Zeit-Exklusivität für Konsolen-Plattfomen wie die Xbox 360 zeigt die Rentabilität von Konsolenspielen. PC-Spieler mussten auf Street Fighter 4 länger warten, spielen noch kein Resident Evil 5 und dürfen sich für Alan Wake oder Splinter Cell: Conviction schon mal auf die Warteliste setzen lassen." [videogamezone.de 17.07.2009 13:01 Uhr].
Bis auf Splinter Cell reizte mich keines der erwähnten Spiele. Dürfen sie gern behalten. Zu beachten sind auch die Kommentare zum Artikel. Weis man doch gleich wo man ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Sag ich ja, guckst du woanders rein, sieht es anders aus. 
(lies dir nur den letzten Post darin durch, der sagt alles)

Grand Turismo würde mich schon interessieren und auf Alan Wake hatte ich mich damals gefreut, als es noch für den PC entwickelt wurde, aber was solls, muss man halt mit leben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Rennspiele sind nicht so meins und Allan Wake fand ich nicht so spannend (ähnlich wie Condemned oder Cryostasis).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Condemned und Cryostasis hab ich nur nebenbei mitbekommen. Alan Wake hab ich mal auf der Box angetestet, aber irgendwie komme ich da mit dem Controller nicht klar, da sind mir Maus/Tastatur einfach lieber. Aber das Spiel war jetzt nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal eine vernünftige Konsole und nicht den Krempel aus Japan.


Seit wann blätterst du so weit zurück? 
Ne Xbox360 ist geplant, aber wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr. 

Ich hab sogar ne Demo von einem Shooter auf dem iPhone gespielt, lief viel besser als erwartet. 
War irgendwas, wo man am Ende einen Österreicher umbringen muß. 

Als ich ca. 14 war, habe ich mal in einer Automatenhalle ein Game gezockt, wo man mit Revolver in der Hand auf einer fetten Leinwand in Filmoptik Leute abknallen mußte (durfte). 
So etwas habe ich bis heute leider nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## sfc (1. April 2011)

Vermisst ihr wirklich die konsolenexklusiven Titel? Ich komme so schon nicht mit dem Zocken hinterher. In meinem Regal steht schon seit 6 Monaten Drakensang rum und ich bin immern noch nicht zu gekommen, weil ich noch einiges ab"arbeiten" musste. Jetzt habe ich mir noch Dragon Age 2 und Fallout News Vegas gekauft und wollte - sofern der DX11 Patch kommt - auch noch Crysis 2 kaufen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich das alles spielen soll. Wenn jetzt noch Witcher 2 und andere Sachen dazwischen kommen, habe ich Weihnachten Drakensang immer noch nicht durch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Seit wann blätterst du so weit zurück?
> Ne Xbox360 ist geplant, aber wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr.



Aha, du willst sie doch nur wegen Kinetic haben und dann ein Pr0n Spiel. 

Hatte den entdeckt, als ich ein paar Dinge gesucht hatte. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar ne Demo von einem Shooter auf dem iPhone gespielt, lief viel besser als erwartet.
> War irgendwas, wo man am Ende einen Österreicher umbringen muß.



Ich hab auch Plants vs. Zombies gespielt und das sicher nicht wegen der überragenden Grafik. 
plants vs zombies - Google-Suche
Aber das Spiel bringt kurzweiligen Spaß und darum gehts doch bei Computerspielen.
Es gibt einige, die jetzt auf dem iPad spielen und das sicher auch nicht wegen der Grafik. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Als ich ca. 14 war, habe ich mal in einer Automatenhalle ein Game gezockt, wo man mit Revolver in der Hand auf einer fetten Leinwand in Filmoptik Leute abknallen mußte (durfte).
> So etwas habe ich bis heute leider nicht mehr gesehen.



Jop, heute musst du olle Lampen in die Hand nehmen () und damit rumfuchteln.
Oder hast wie bei Microsoft gar nichts mehr in der Hand und da ballern ist blöd, wenn du nichts in der Hand hast, daher ja auch mein Gedanke beim Shooter, gleich inklusive Waffen, damit die Realität besser rüberkommt. 



sfc schrieb:


> Vermisst ihr wirklich die konsolenexklusiven Titel? Ich komme so schon nicht mit dem Zocken hinterher. In meinem Regal steht schon seit 6 Monaten Drakensang rum und ich bin immern noch nicht zu gekommen, weil ich noch einiges ab"arbeiten" musste. Jetzt habe ich mir noch Dragon Age 2 und Fallout News Vegas gekauft und wollte - sofern der DX11 Patch kommt - auch noch Crysis 2 kaufen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich das alles spielen soll. Wenn jetzt noch Witcher 2 und andere Sachen dazwischen kommen, habe ich Weihnachten Drakensang immer noch nicht durch.


 
Na ja, Red Dead Redemption würde ich schon mal anzocken, habs mal auf der Xbox gesehen und fand es sehr geil.
Ein paar Sachen interessieren mich da schon, aber wie gesagt, dafür extra eine Konsole würde ich nicht anschaffen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> daher ja auch mein Gedanke beim Shooter, gleich inklusive Waffen, damit die Realität besser rüberkommt.


Nur was soll das dann kosten. Grade bei so einem Unsinn wie Bulletstorm...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Nur was soll das dann kosten. Grade bei so einem Unsinn wie Bulletstorm...


 
Die Waffen musst du extra kaufen, die kannst du ja beim nächsten Shooter wieder einsetzen.
Es geht ja um die Größe, du musst ja nicht exakt das Gewehr haben, mit dem im Game gerade geballert wird.
Daher reicht eine Pistole, ein Sturmgewehr, ein Sniper Gewehr und noch eine Waffe aus.
Wenn du extreme Games hast, dann ist das natürlich was anderes, da muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen.

Bulletstorm fand ich übrigens beschissen, ich kann da nicht springen und ein Ego Shooter oder Sprung Funktion ist ein No Go bei mir.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Amüsiert hat mich Bulletstorm schon, ist was für zwischendurch. Mit Attrappen vor dem Fernseher rumspringen geht ja mal garnicht!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Ich spiele zur Zeit Plants vs Zombies auf dem iPad. 

Kinect interessiert mich nur als Steuerung für den PC, fürs zocken eher weniger, weil ich nicht weiß, was ich damit machen soll. 

Meine Pr0nspiele heißen RL, bin ja nicht verheiratet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Amüsiert hat mich Bulletstorm schon, ist was für zwischendurch.



War damals wie beim Starship Troopers PC Spiel (das ohne Patch eh nicht läuft). Da konnte ich auch nicht springen und es kotzt mich an, wenn ich am Grashalm hängen bleibe, weil die Figur nicht springen kann.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Mit Attrappen vor dem Fernseher rumspringen geht ja mal garnicht!!!



Es geht ja um das Feeling, du musst dann dein Sofa als Deckung benutzen und den Boden ausheben, wegen Schützengraben. 
Außerdem hat dann der Psychiater eine Menge zu tun. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit Plants vs Zombies auf dem iPad.



Wieso wusste ich das. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Kinect interessiert mich nur als Steuerung für den PC, fürs zocken eher weniger, weil ich nicht weiß, was ich damit machen soll.



Was willst du da denn steuern?


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@quanti
You made my day. Das mit dem Sofa/Schützengraben mußte ich mir gerade bildhaft vorstellen. Das Ganze mit Camouflage-Schminke...
@Fadi
Mich würde auch interessieren was Du da steuerst?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso wusste ich das.


Weil es in dem Beitrag über deinem steht? 

Kinect wäre für nen HTPC interessant, wenn ich durch eine Handbewegung lauter und leiser drehen könnte, oder nen Film stoppen bzw. vorspulen kann. 

PS: Spar dir den Witz bzgl. Handbewegung.


----------



## Wenzman (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Shooter und Controler geht IMHO mal gar nicht.


 
Ich finde es nicht so schlimm.

Spiele gerade Borderlands auf dem PC mit dem Xbox360 Controller. 
Einfach die Empfindlichkeit auf max. und ein wenig eingewöhnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @quanti
> You made my day. Das mit dem Sofa/Schützengraben mußte ich mir gerade bildhaft vorstellen. Das Ganze mit Camouflage-Schminke...



Jop, dann noch eine Nebelmaschine aus dem Baumarkt, ein paar Einschlusslöcher in den Wänden, und der Spaß geht los. 
Dass ein Kampfanzug Pflicht ist, muss ich ja nicht mehr erwähnen. 

Lustig ist es auch bei Rennspielen. Wenn das Wohnzimmer nach Benzin riecht, der Qualm vom Reifen Burnout dir die Sicht vernebelt und das Sofa brennt, damit der Feuerunfall besser rüberkommt.  



Fadi schrieb:


> Kinect wäre für nen HTPC interessant, wenn ich durch eine Handbewegung lauter und leiser drehen könnte, oder nen Film stoppen bzw. vorspulen kann.



Öhm, dass du eine Fernbedienung hast, weißt du? Da gibts so Tasten, da kann man drauf drücken. 



Fadi schrieb:


> PS: Spar dir den Witz bzgl. Handbewegung.



Kann ich nicht, ich stelle mir das gerade vor, wie du den Hot Coffee Mod in GTA San Andreas mit Kinetic spielst.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@Wenzman
Ich mag es garnicht beide Hände an einem Steuergerät zu haben, es sei denn es ist das Lenkrad bei einem Rennspiel, und selbst das nur 2 mal im Jahr. Dafür habe ich ´ne gute Maus/Tastatur-Kombi, ist um längen präziser und feinfühliger als jeder Controler (ich sage nur veränderbare Empfindlichkeit).


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Natürlich habe ich eine Fernbedienung, die funktioniert sogar mit meinem Mittelfinger. 
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass was bzgl. lauter/leiser/lauter/leiser... beim Pr0n schauen kommt. 

Das letzte GTA, das ich gezockt habe, war der zweite Teil, also kenne ich den Mod nicht.

Edit:
Bei Assassins Creed ist ein Controller aber besser, vor allem da der Analogstick genauer als WASD ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Edit:
> Bei Assassins Creed ist ein Controller aber besser, vor allem da der Analogstick genauer als WASD ist.


 
Die Erfahrung hab ich nicht gemacht. Der Stick kennt auch nur "rennen" und "stehen bleiben", dazwischen gibts nichts.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Du weißt aber schon, dass analog genauer als digital ist, oder?
Den extremsten Vergleich hatte ich damals bei Super Mario 64 und Tomb Raider. 
Die Alte lief wie eine Kuh in Gummistiefel und mit Mario konnte man sich frei bewegen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich eine Fernbedienung, die funktioniert sogar mit meinem Mittelfinger.
> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass was bzgl. lauter/leiser/lauter/leiser... beim Pr0n schauen kommt.
> 
> Das letzte GTA, das ich gezockt habe, war der zweite Teil, also kenne ich den Mod nicht.
> ...


Kannst ja auch Bild vor/zurück konfigurieren... 
Assessins Creed kann ich so nicht bestätigen, spielt sich auch mit Maus/Tastatur sehr präzise, da hat es mich mehr genervt immer mit der Kamera hängenzubleiben, wenn man ungünstig in die Ecke gedrängt wird.

@quanti
"Katze vs. HD6990" aus deinem Rechner-Frage-Fred ist echt niedlich. Gott ist die Karte laut.


----------



## Wenzman (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @Wenzman
> Ich mag es garnicht beide Hände an einem Steuergerät zu haben, es sei denn es ist das Lenkrad bei einem Rennspiel, und selbst das nur 2 mal im Jahr. Dafür habe ich ´ne gute Maus/Tastatur-Kombi, ist um längen präziser und feinfühliger als jeder Controler (ich sage nur veränderbare Empfindlichkeit).


 
Ich bin gerade erst von der Konsole auf den PC umgestiegen, lass mich erstmal etwas daran gewöhnen .


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Maus und Tastatur sind auch der Grund, weswegen ihr auf Brotherhood warten durftet.
Bis man das halbwegs hingeschlossert hat, vergeht halt viel Zeit.


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass was bzgl. lauter/leiser/lauter/leiser... beim Pr0n schauen kommt.


Pr0n mit einer Kinectsteuerung ist ne denkbar schlechte Idee. Oder stehst du auf Randombefehlseingabe bei der Fernbedienung/Steuerung? 



Fadi schrieb:


> Bei Assassins Creed ist ein Controller aber besser, vor allem da der Analogstick genauer als WASD ist.



Assassins Creed hat eine durchaus seltsame Steuerung, egal ob mit Pad oder Keyboard.
Die ungewollten Sprungmanoever, mit vorliebe wenn man ganz oben ist, haben mir mehr als einmal den letzten Nerv geraubt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@Wenzman
Alles Übung so oder so.
@Verminaard
Deshalb habe ich die ACs nie durchgezockt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Solange ich eine Ladestation habe, ist mir alles egal. 

Mit der Maus zu lenken ist ja mehr als umständlich.


----------



## Wenzman (2. April 2011)

Ist das normal, dass die xbox360 Controller wöchentlich 1-2 Batteriepackungen leerlutschen (Wireless)!?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an, wie lange du lut schen läßt. 
Gibts da keine Akkus?


----------



## Wenzman (2. April 2011)

Ich spiele tägl ca 1-2 Std mit dem Controller

Ob es Akkus gibt weiß ich nicht, ist mein erster Xbox360 Controller, neben dem pc habe ich nur eine ps3 zu Hause stehen

e: und natürlich eine Wii, die steht aber bis zum nächsten Mario spiel still


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Schau mal, ob's Akkus gibt. 
Hab mir für die Wii auch welche gekauft, weil das mit den Batterien genervt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass analog genauer als digital ist, oder?



Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn das Game den Kram nicht frisst.
Hab ich bei The Force Unleashed gesehen (konnte das nicht mir Tastatur spielen, wegen der blöden mehrfachen Rumdrückerrei um einen Boss Gegner abzumurksen).
Da ist der Typ los gelaufen, wenn du nur ein wenig gegen den Stick gedrückt hast und hast du voll gedrückt, ist er auch los gelaufen, exakt genauso wie vorher, also von wegen Analog ist besser, alles Bullshit. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Den extremsten Vergleich hatte ich damals bei Super Mario 64 und Tomb Raider.
> Die Alte lief wie eine Kuh in Gummistiefel und mit Mario konnte man sich frei bewegen.



Alder, echt mal, wer spiel den Lara? 
Nackt Patch und dann wird geguckt, aber nicht gespielt. 



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @quanti
> "Katze vs. HD6990" aus deinem Rechner-Frage-Fred ist echt niedlich. Gott ist die Karte laut.



Jop, für alle PC Freaks, die meinen eine Xbox ist laut. 
Ab Minute 2:45 kommt die Katze und dann guckt die erstaunt, als der Typ die 6990 hochfährt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8vfG3cku6c



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade erst von der Konsole auf den PC umgestiegen, lass mich erstmal etwas daran gewöhnen .



Du wirst schnell wieder zurück steigen. 
Z.B. wenn du dich mit den Treibern rumschlagen musst. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Assassins Creed hat eine durchaus seltsame Steuerung, egal ob mit Pad oder Keyboard.
> Die ungewollten Sprungmanoever, mit vorliebe wenn man ganz oben ist, haben mir mehr als einmal den letzten Nerv geraubt.



Assassins Creed ist ein seltsames Spiel. 



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass die xbox360 Controller wöchentlich 1-2 Batteriepackungen leerlutschen (Wireless)!?



Keine Ahnung, ich hab noch nie Batterien bei meinem Xbox Controller wechseln müssen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Gott sei Dank hat meine Maus/Tastatur Kabel. Sitze lieber vor meinem Monitor, da brauche ich keine Funktechnik (nochmehr Stör/Fehlerquellen!). Auf den Röhrenfernsehern in meiner Bekanntschaft sieht das nur bescheiden aus. Mit ´nem bequemen Bürosessel klann man auch gemütlich zocken. Auf dem Sofa lümmel ich dann lieber mit Freundin/Hund beim Fernsehen herum.


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2011)

@mae1cum
ich auch nicht, vergammelt hier
Das das durchgehend so gute Bewertungen bekommen hat, ist mir ein Raetsel. 
Aber wahrscheinlich liegt das nur an meiner unendlichen Unfaehigkeit.
Eine vernuenftige Steuerung ist ein KO Kriterium, egal wie toll die Story, Grafik, wasweisichwas ist.

Die XBox Controller haben Batterien? Ich kenn das Teil nur vom Schwager, aber da ist mir ein Controller-geht-nicht-Problem nie aufgefallen.
Finde das, wenn es wirklich so ist, ziehmlich unelegant geloest. PS3 Controller machen bei sowas keine Probleme, bis auf die unteren Trigger.
Gibt aber zum Glueck fuer wenig Euros Aufsaetze.

@ quanti
sowas nennt man Tierquaelerei 

Wobei: Highendhardware > Haustiere!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich spiele tägl ca 1-2 Std mit dem Controller
> 
> Ob es Akkus gibt weiß ich nicht, ist mein erster Xbox360 Controller, neben dem pc habe ich nur eine ps3 zu Hause stehen
> 
> e: und natürlich eine Wii, die steht aber bis zum nächsten Mario spiel still


 
Jop, Akkus gibts auch, kannst du dann per USB Port aufladen, ist recht einfach.

Öhm, Xbox, PS3, Wii und jetzt PC? 
Da musst du aufpassen, nicht dass du noch ein Buch liest. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> @ quanti
> sowas nennt man Tierquaelerei
> 
> Wobei: Highendhardware > Haustiere!



Die Katze war sich nicht sicher, ob sie die AMD Karte angreifen oder flüchten soll.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alder, echt mal, wer spiel den Lara?
> Nackt Patch und dann wird geguckt, aber nicht gespielt.


Seit damals hab ich nie wieder Tomb Raider gespielt. 

Es kommt halt aufs Spiel an. 
Mit Mario kann ich schleichen, gehen und rennen, alles mit einem Stick, ohne dabei mit der Maus ein paar Kilometer rumzugurken.


----------



## Wenzman (2. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Xbox, PS3, Wii und jetzt PC?
> Da musst du aufpassen, nicht dass du noch ein Buch liest.


 
Bücher sind seit neustem eher auf den hinteren Plätzen 

Du hast doch eine gtx 580, oder? Spielst du zufällig Crysis 2 und kannst mir sagen was du in etwa an Fps hast ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Mario ist auch perfekt für Konsole gemacht.
Guck dir Shift 2 an, das ist perfekt für Lenkrad gemacht, läuft sehr gut damit (hatte ich heute gehört), deutlich feinere Steuerung als mit dem Gamepad (was trotz analog Stick nur rechts/links/gerade lenkt, nichts dazwischen). Wie das mit einem Xbox/PS3 Lenkrad ist, weiß ich nicht.



Wenzman schrieb:


> Du hast doch eine gtx 580, oder? Spielst du zufällig Crysis 2 und kannst mir sagen was du in etwa an Fps hast ?


 
Ja, ich hab eine GTX 580 und ja, ich spiele auch Crysis 2 aber ich hab den VSync aktiviert, daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Frames limitiert sind, aber nachgeguckt hab ich noch nie.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@quanti
Gut, daß sie nicht angegriffen hat, denke mal bei dem Gebrüll hätte die HD6990 gewonnen, alleine der Luftzug. Wir suchen grad ein Gebläse für eine Hüpfburg. Bei der "geringen" Lastaufnahme für ein derartiges "Aggregat". Respekt. Wird zu derartigen Karten eigentlich gleich das Headset mit extremer Dämpfung für Umweltgeräusche mitgeliefert [sollte bei dem Preis eigentlich drinn sein, oder...].

Liebe mein Gespann aus Sidewinder X4 und Logitech G9, bis das der Tod uns scheidet...


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Ich kann auch bei Rennspielen halbwegs genau mit Gamepad steuern, im Vergleich zum Lenkrad jetzt. 
Shift 2 hab ich aber noch nicht getestet, kenns nur von Motorstorm und Gran Turismo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @quanti
> Gut, daß sie nicht angegriffen hat, denke mal bei dem Gebrüll hätte die HD6990 gewonnen, alleine der Luftzug. Wir suchen grad ein Gebläse für eine Hüpfburg. Bei der "geringen" Lastaufnahme für ein derartiges "Aggregat". Respekt. Wird zu derartigen Karten eigentlich gleich das Headset mit extremer Dämpfung für Umweltgeräusche mitgeliefert [sollte bei dem Preis eigentlich drinn sein, oder...].


 
Wäre aber lustig geworden, wenn die Katze ihr Krallen mal angelegt hätte. 
AMD 6990: 600€
Benchmark: 80€
Extra Lüfter zum Kühlen: 15€
Krallenspuren der Katze auf der Karte: Unbezahlbar 



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich kann auch bei Rennspielen halbwegs genau mit Gamepad steuern, im Vergleich zum Lenkrad jetzt.
> Shift 2 hab ich aber noch nicht getestet, kenns nur von Motorstorm und Gran Turismo.


 
Shift ist da echt gut. Die Codemasters Rennspiele haben da abgebaut, da sieht man den Gamepad Kram darin, die Lenkung ist "gefühlloser" als früher.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Muss ich halt bei Gelegenheit mal testen. 
Wird aber noch dauern, da ich im Moment ca. 30 Spiele rum liegen habe.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@quanti
Hab´in ´nem anderen Video des Typen den Korb mit seiner momentanen Grafikkartensammlung gesehen, jetzt glaube ich zumindest nicht mehr an Gerechtigkeit. Faß! Katze, Faß!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @quanti
> Hab´in ´nem anderen Video des Typen den Korb mit seiner momentanen Grafikkartensammlung gesehen, jetzt glaube ich zumindest nicht mehr an Gerechtigkeit. Faß! Katze, Faß!


 
Hahaha, kannst du mir den Link schicken?
Typen gibts, die sammeln Hardware wie andere Leute Briefmarken.
Erinnert irgendwie an die Bencher, die wir hier ja auch haben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@quanti
HIER kommt ganz am Anfang.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Der Typ ist ja geil, mit extra Bord, wo alles drin ist und Kisten voll von Hardware 
"_verdammt, wo ist die GTX 590.. ach ja unter den vielen GTX 580_" 

Aber er spielt schon mal Crysis 2.


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts echt welche, die Halo 2 gespielt haben?


 
Ich hab Halo2(x-box) auf --> Legendär durchgezockt (war üübel schwer 1000 tode , wie bei FarCry auf Realistisch)


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Weis auch nicht, was die alle jammern, Crysis 2 ist IMHO insgesamt einiges besser inszeniert als die Vorgänger. Ich fühle mich prächtig unterhalten!
Nebenbei: Immer wenn ich über "Nützliche Links" auf "Heutige Beiträge" klicke, kommt immer das:


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Weis auch nicht, was die alle jammern, Crysis 2 ist IMHO insgesamt einiges besser inszeniert als die Vorgänger. Ich fühle mich prächtig unterhalten!



Ja, ich finde Crysis 2 auch gelungen, das Game Play ist gut, der Anzug reißt was, nur mit dem Bug muss ich leben, dass die Tastaturbelegung falsch ist. Wenn ich mit dem Panzer ballere, kann ich das mit der linken und rechten Maustaste machen, wie im Menü auch vorgesehen.
Doch in Mission 18 ist die sekundäre Feuertaste plötzlich auf die Zoom Taste gelandet, recht blöd.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Immer wenn ich über "Nützliche Links" auf "Heutige Beiträge" klicke, kommt immer das:



Netter Bug, kenne ich noch gar nicht, nutze ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@quanti
Heißt das, es passiert bei Dir auch, wenn Du auf den Link gehst?

Der Bug ist mir bei C2 noch nicht aufgefall, obwohl ich auch mit eigener Belegung spiele, wer weis...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @quanti
> Heißt das, es passiert bei Dir auch, wenn Du auf den Link gehst?



Ich weiß nicht mal, welchen Link ich drücken muss. 



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Der Bug ist mir bei C2 noch nicht aufgefall, obwohl ich auch mit eigener Belegung spiele, wer weis...



Kannst du einfach testen.
Welche Belegung hat bei dir das Zoomen (im Laufen Menü) und die sekundäre Feuertaste (im Fahr Menü)?
Wenn die beide auf der rechten Maustaste sind (das ist der Standard), dann merkst du natürlich nichts.
Da ich aber immer das Springen auf der rechten Maustaste hab (ist so für mich das beste, Laufen, Feuern und Springen ist eine Bewegung ), hab ich das Zoomen auf die Entf-Taste gelegt (da packe ich das Zoomen immer hin).
Jetzt kann ich aber den C4 Sprengstoff nur mit der Zoomtaste zünden und auch der zweite Panzer feuert nur mit der Zoom Taste die Raketen ab, für mich ein klarer Bug, denn Zünden/Feuern hat nichts mit Zoomen zu tun.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

@quanti
Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich, was Du meinst. Das mit dem C4 hat mich etwas verwundert, an der 2. Panzerstelle war ich dann wohl noch nicht, hab das auch nicht unbedingt als Bug wahrgenommen. Kann man aber so nennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Das ist erst in Mission 18, also recht weit am Ende. Du stürzt ab und wirds aufgesammelt, dann hockst du am Geschütz des Panzers und musst ein paar Kolosse und den Pringer (das ist das riesen Alien Teil) platt machen und den Pringer kannst du nur mit Raketen platt machen, anders gehts nicht, das Geschütz des Panzers ist zu schwach dafür.
Und ich hab gekotzt, wieso ich die Raketen nicht abfeuern konnte, denn beim ersten Panzer Fahren (im Tunnel, gegen die beiden anderen Panzer) konnte ich die Raketen mit der rechten Maustaste abfeuern, bei dem ging es dann nicht mehr (hab dann gemerkt, dass es die Zoom Taste ist, wie beim Sprengstoff)
Ein klarer Bug, in meinen Augen.

Würde mich mal, um wieder zum Thema zurück kommen, interessieren, ob es bei der Konsolen Version auch so eine Bug gibt oder das mit der Tastenbelegung immer geht?


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Kann man die bei der Konsole überhaupt ändern? Naja ist bestimmt kaum noch einer wach...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Du kannst, wie auch beim PC mit den Windows Live Games, ein paar vordefinierte Belegungen auswählen. Ob und wie die dann sind, weiß ich aber nicht. Ich nehme, wenn ich den Controller benutze, immer den Standard, reicht mir.
Bei der Tastatur (also beim Shooter) stelle ich aber alles ein und daher haben Games auch bei mir verloren, wo ich die Tastaturbelegung nicht verändern oder sie dort hinlegen kann, wo ich sie haben will.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Da fallen mir doch spontan Dead Space und Batman - Arkham Asylum ein. Dann sollen die das auf der Konsole lassen. Ist echt ne Frechheit, für sowas Kohle zu verlangen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Jep, Dead Space meine ich, kam nicht auf den Titel. Der letzte Müll, hab sowas von gekotzt, dass ich die Tastaturbelegung nicht so hinbauen kann, wie ich es gewohnt bin und dann spiele ich solche Games nicht, die landen im Müll und das Game bekommt bei mir die Note -6.
Batman hab ich zum glück nie gespielt, da hat mir das, was ich auf der Konsole mal gesehen hab, gereicht. Würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

So, mußte grad erst mal kurz ´ne Stund C2 SP zocken. Herrlich, bin entspannt und abreagiert. Je weiter ich komme, umso gelungener finde ich das Spiel. Beim Suchen nach niedrig aufgelösten Texturen, kann es schon passieren, daß einige den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.
Batman AA hab´  ich bei ´nem Freund gesehen, als er spielte, und habe mich über das Steuerungsprinzip gewundert. Naja, da kann man sich die Steuerung ansehen, aber nichts auch nur ansatzweise verstellen.. Wie dreist ist das denn...
Von daher, wenn mich Leute zu sowas fragen, kommt ein "Daumen nach unten" von mir.


----------



## Pravasi (2. April 2011)

@ quant:
Sprichst du jetzt von Konsole oder PC?
Beim PC kann man die Steuerung doch konfigurieren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> @ quant:
> Sprichst du jetzt von Konsole oder PC?
> Beim PC kann man die Steuerung doch konfigurieren...


 
Kannst du, aber ich kann sie nicht so konfigurieren, wie ich es sonst gewohnt bin, einige Tasten kann man nicht belegen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Und mit Gamepad ging es nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Ich spiele nur Renngames mit Pad, sonst nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Morgen! Am Besten ist da nachwievor Batman AA mit "Steuerung anschauen".


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

So was ist nur möglich, wenns schlecht portiert wurde und das ist leider keine Seltenheit mehr.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Das ist sehr nach dem Motto, "Schließ doch ein Gamepad an...oder lass es" Warum kommt sowas dann für den PC raus. Kenne selber keinen, der am PC mit Controler zockt. Höchstens ein paar Konsoleros, aber davon haben 2 Tastatur/Maus dazu, geht halt manchmal besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich weil es für die Entwickler selbst noch zu aufwändig ist, die Steuerung vernünftig zu portieren. 
DX11 Effekte erwartet man ja schon gar nicht mehr (kommt eh nichts), aber wenigstens das sollten sie hinbekommen.
Aber da kannst du auch sehen, wie egal der PC den Game Entwicklern inzwischen ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Manche Genres funktionieren mMn mit Gamepad besser und da gehören Action Adventures halt dazu. 
Also wieso großartig portieren?


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Irgendwo habe ich letztens gelesen, daß der PC-Markt in Amiland wieder größer wird, ist gegenüber Europa eher Konsolenterritorium. Ist ein verdammt lukrativer Markt. PC-Spiele fahren halt insgesamt zu wenig Geld ein, vorallem gegen den Anteil der Konsolenversionen. Crysis war wohl ein ganz schöner Flop. War nicht verwunderlich, daß selbst Crytek über die Konsole nachdenkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Manche Genres funktionieren mMn mit Gamepad besser und da gehören Action Adventures halt dazu.
> Also wieso großartig portieren?



Weils mit Tastatur/Maus noch besser geht, sofern die gut angepasst sind.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich letztens gelesen, daß der PC-Markt in Amiland wieder größer wird, ist gegenüber Europa eher Konsolenterritorium. Ist ein verdammt lukrativer Markt. PC-Spiele fahren halt insgesamt zu wenig Geld ein, vorallem gegen den Anteil der Konsolenversionen. Crysis war wohl ein ganz schöner Flop. War nicht verwunderlich, daß selbst Crytek über die Konsole nachdenkt.


 
Ein Flop war Crysis jetzt nicht, aber EA will vielleicht mehr und hat auf Konsole gedrängt, denn dort machen die ja ihr Geld und Crytek hat nur mitgezogen. Das werden wir eh nie wissen, wessen Schuld das nun ist.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. April 2011)

Warum soll ich nicht mit Gamepad am PC spielen, wenn ich z.B.: einen großen TV benutze? Bietet sich doch an, ansonsten müsste ich ja einen Schreibtisch davor stellen. Third-Person-Spiele fühlen sich mit Pad auch nicht schlecht an und mit den ganzen Hilfsfunktionen(Deckungssystem, Auto-Aim, Zeitlupe etc.) geht´s voran. Fallout3 habe ich komplett mit Pad gespielt und bei GTA4, DeadSpace, StarWars, Darksiders etc. sieht´s nicht anders aus.
Wieso Portierung? Vorteile gegenüber Konsole liegen doch auf der Hand: Entweder bekomme ich eine sehr viel schönere Grafik(GTA4 Texturen usw.) und/ oder das Bild sieht dank Full-HD+AA/AF+VSync aus wie geleckt und läuft mit ~60 fps oder mehr  . 
Und Gamepad ist nicht = Konsole. Auf´m C64 wurde schon mit Joystick gespielt  (aktuelle Gamepads sind Eingabegerät mit zwei kleine Joysticks) und seit meinem ersten Computer (Cyrix166+) liegen auch Gamepads bereit(hauptsächlich für Rennspiele damals).
Ansonsten spiele ich Ego-Shooter natürlich viel lieber mit Maus & Tastatur(Ausnahme Call of Juarez:Bound in Blood Singleplayer, den habe ich aus Lust und Laune auch komplett mit Pad gespielt), dass fühlt sich einfach besser an und geht perfekt von der Hand.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

Batman AA ist aber ein technisch sauberer Port und unterstützt GPU-Physx. Das mit der unfreien Tastenbelegung ist für mich höchstens ein kleines Manko, meist nehm die Voreinstellungen, da die idR am besten sind imo. Schwer trifft es nur körperlich Behinderte die auf freie Tastenbelegung angewiesen sind, aber da haben Entwickler offenbar ein Einsehen. Dead Space 2: Entwickler hören auf behinderte Spieler - Freie Tastenbelegung kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Ausnahme Call of Juarez:Bound in Blood Singleplayer, den habe ich aus Lust und Laune auch komplett mit Pad gespielt), dass fühlt sich einfach besser an und geht perfekt von der Hand.


 
DAs geht ja gar nicht. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das mit der unfreien Tastenbelegung ist für mich höchstens ein kleines Manko, meist nehm die Voreinstellungen, da die idR am besten sind imo.


 
Für mich ist das eben entscheidend, wenn ich das Laufen nicht auf die Pfeiltasten setzen kann, dann spiele ich das Game nicht. WASD ist absolut no Go bei mir.
und dem entsprechend lege ich alle relevanten Funktionen um die Pfeiltasten ab, wie schnell laufen, zoomen, benutzen, usw.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Sagt ja keiner, daß nicht die Möglichkeit besteht, mit einem Pad zu spielen. Nur ich mag es nicht, wenn dann ein Spiel für den PC rauskommt, daß mich heutzutage nicht die Steuerung verändern läßt. Ist doch mein Problem, ob ich das gebacken kriege, und ich bin da ehrgeizig. Aber nicht bei jedem Spiel eine andere Steuerung, geht ja mal gar nicht. Ist eher Mißachtung der Entwickler gegenüber der PC-Gemeinde. Wozu erscheint das dann auf dem PC...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Weil die Entwickler inzwischen davon ausgehen, dass auch sie nur noch mit Gamepad spielt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> DAs geht ja gar nicht.


"Fühlt sich besser an und geht perfekt von der Hand" war auf Maus/ Tastatur bezogen. CallofJuarez hat halt mal aus zwei Meter auf 46 Zoll Spaß gemacht, auch wenn´s viel mühsamer als mit Mauss/ Tastatur war  .


> Für mich ist das eben entscheidend, wenn ich das Laufen nicht auf die Pfeiltasten setzen kann, dann spiele ich das Game nicht. WASD ist absolut no Go bei mir.
> und dem entsprechend lege ich alle relevanten Funktionen um die Pfeiltasten ab, wie schnell laufen, zoomen, benutzen, usw.


Damals habe ich auch nur mit Pfeiltasten gespielt und war davon völlig überzeugt, aber die Umstellerei in allen Spielen ging mit mit der Zeit auf den Wecker. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich mich dann an WASD gewöhnt und das hat nur Vorteile: Die meisten Spiele sind so belegt und es stehen viel mehr Tasten in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Verfügung(Zahlenreihe oben drüber, QERTFYXCVB, STRG, Space, Shift usw.) , die sich i.d.R. auch sauber belegen lassen. Die W & F Tasten haben sogar kleine "Blindenknuppel", die findet man ohne hinzusehen.  Nachteile: Keine. 
Ich kann´s dir nur empfehlen, da WASD quasi wie die Pfeiltasten angeordnet sind und der Rest ergibt sich. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Das größere Übel sind in letzter Zeit aber doch die Publisher. Alles regt sich zwar auf, die Spiele werden trotzdem gekauft. Also bei der Bestätigung, würde ich als Publisher auch nichts ändern. Die Leute gewöhnen sich schon noch dran, daß die Dinge nur teilweise funktionieren, gibt ja noch Patches.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> "Fühlt sich besser an und geht perfekt von der Hand" war auf Maus/ Tastatur bezogen. CallofJuarez hat halt mal aus zwei Meter auf 46 Zoll Spaß gemacht, auch wenn´s viel mühsamer als mit Mauss/ Tastatur war  .



Dass du einen Ego Shooter mit Pad gespielt hast, geht mal gar nicht. 



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Damals habe ich auch nur mit Pfeiltasten gespielt und war davon völlig überzeugt, aber die Umstellerei ging mit mit der Zeit auf den Wecker. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich mich dann an WASD gewöhnt und das hat nur Vorteile: Die meisten Spiele sind so belegt und es stehen viel mehr Tasten in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Verfügung(Zahlenreihe oben drüber, QERTFYXCVB, STRG, Space, Shift usw.) , die sich i.d.R. auch sauber belegen lassen. Die W & F Tasten haben sogar kleine "Blindenknuppel", die findet man ohne hinzusehen.
> Ich kann´s dir nur empfehlen, da WASD quasi wie die Pfeiltasten angeordnet sind und der Rest ergibt sich.



Ich habs eine Zeit lang ausprobiert, geht aber nicht, da WASD einfach nicht alleine stehen (wie die Pfeiltasten), ewig musste ich hingucken, was ich drücke und das geht nicht, beim Shooter kann ich nicht auf die Tastatur gucken, wo die Taste ist, die ich brauche, das muss so gehen und die Pfeiltasten geben mir das, denn die stehen alleine, da "fühle" ich sofort, wo ich bin.
Und ich kann um die Pfeiltasten auch sehr gut all das legen, was ich brauche.

Daher sehe ich in der WASD Belegung auch keinen Vorteil, sondern eher einen Nachteil, keine Ahnung, wieso das geändert wurde, bei den frühen Shootern war das damals noch Pfeiltasten und irgendwann haben sie mit WASD angefangen, furchtbare Entwicklung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Da stelle ich mir dann auch die Frage, was mir ein Z-Board nutzt, oder zusätzliche W,A,S,D-Tasten (Dann doch lieber keinen Ersatz, wenn Tasten durch sind, hole ich mir ´ne  neue Tastatur).


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Was ist denn ein Z-Board?
Ich hab Tastaturen gesehen, wo WASD farblich abgegrenzt ist, aber das bringt mir ja nichts, die stehen immer noch beieinander.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Das war ´ne ganz abgedrehte Nummer für den modernen stylishen Gamer... das Z-Board.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weils mit Tastatur/Maus noch besser geht, sofern die gut angepasst sind.


MMn sind manche Genres besser fürs Gamepad geeignet. 
Action Adventures, Jump&Runs, BeatemUp usw. würde ich nie mit Maus und Tastatur spielen. 
Alleine wenn ich schon daran denke, dass ich mit der Maus lenke...


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

WASD ist doch Standard. Ich glaube jeder ältere Zocker hat früher auf den Pfeiltasten gespielt, aber WASD ist wirklich besser, denn da hat man mehr wichtige Tasten im geringeren Abstand und kann so effektiver/schneller reagieren. 

WASD-Newbes können sich ja ne Gamer Tastatur mit WASD-Beleuchtung kaufen -> YouTube - Razer Lycosa Lighting Options (Close Up View)


----------



## Superwip (2. April 2011)

Dieser *Aprilscherz* zeigt, für wie lächerlich Blizzard die Vorstellung hält, Starcraft 2 auf der Konsole zu spielen...

Blizzard Entertainment: StarCraft: Motion Overdrive


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Nur, weil es andere tun, heißt noch nicht, daß es für mich auch funktioniert. Wo ist das Problem, auf dem PC die Steuerung sauber zu konfigurieren [ist ja wie das Ding mit dem von der Brücke springen/linke Reihe anstellen, jeder nur ein Kreuz!]. Habe selber z.B. "Laufen" auf der Rechten Maustaste., wenn ich das nicht ändern kann, brauche ich ewig, um in das Spiel reinzukommen. Meine Lieblingsspiele akzeptieren das. Wenn Spiele es nicht tun, spiele ich sie halt nicht [Punkt!].


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Dieser *Aprilscherz* zeigt, für wie lächerlich Blizzard die Vorstellung hält, Starcraft 2 auf der Konsole zu spielen...
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment: StarCraft: Motion Overdrive


 
Hauptsache deine Interpretation schiesst wieder extrem gegen Konsolen.
Wollte uns Blizzard letztes Jahr zeigen wie laecherlich sie Diablo3 finden bei ihrem Aprilscherz?

Mittlerweilen hat jeder deinen Standpunkt und den von deinem Fakenick mitbekommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

mae1cum77 

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ne Umstellung auf WASD nicht verkehrt ist. Mit WASD kann man mindestens genauso gut zocken wie mit jeder anderen Tastenbelegung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Darauf hab´ ich aber eben keinen Bock, vielleicht wird mein Gehirn ja langsam alt, aber beim Zocken will ich mich ent- und nicht ver-spannen. Soll jeder machen, kanns nur nicht ab, wenn die Entwickler mir "Friß oder Stirb" vorsetzten. FREIE TASTATURBELEGUNG!!!


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2011)

Im Grunde hast du Recht mae1cum77.
Ich glaube nicht das es so schwer ist eine Tastaturbelegung mit einzubauen.
Aber es wird halt an allem gespart, und wenn sich die Masse damit zufrieden gibt, dann wird dies weiterverfolgt.
Gibt ja selten einen Kaufboykott und solche "Nebensaechlichkeiten" werden halt in Kauf genommen.

Ich war frueher auch ein Pfeiltasten/Numblock Spieler, bin aber irgendwann, auch aufgrund von zu wenig gut erreichbaren Tasten auf WASD umgestiegen.
Ich hab auch lange Zeit das hier benutzt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fand ich toll. Sollt ich wieder mal rauskramen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Nun ja, da ich meist Shooter zocke, brauche ich gar nicht so viele Tasten, ist auch bei C2 nicht unübersichtlich. Allerdings bestehe ich darauf "Vorwärts" auf die rechte Maustaste zu legen, funktioniert in meinem Gehirn am besten (paar Kumpels haben erst gelacht und spielen jetzt ähnlich). Quanti hat da "Springen" als Lieblingsbelegung. Da will man sich nicht dauernd umgewöhnen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

Cooles Ding, aber fürs schreiben dann doch zu unpraktisch. Mir schwebt eher sowas vor. Der Nummernblock nimmt eh nur Platz weg.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Kenne ich als Minitastatur zur Gerätesteuerung, für z.B: digitale Lichtpulte und so. Ob es die auch leuchtend gibt, weis ich nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2011)

Split, das ist ein reines Zusatzkeyboard mit 52 Tasten oder so.
Geschrieben habe ich weiter auf dem normalen Keyboard.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Hab mein Sidewinder X4 und ´ne G9 mehr brauche ich nicht. Außer ein Graphiktablett, allerdings dann nicht zum zocken. Obwohl mich der Gedanke daran an das Starcraft2-Video erinnert.


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Mal sehn wann die Spielehersteller darauf kommen ein Game mit 1. Level rauszubringen (10€) und jeder der Weiterzocken will muß für Jedes Level wieder 10€ Bezahlen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. April 2011)

Nennt sich DLC und ist (fast schon) Wirklichkeit. Siehe Ende von Mafia II.


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2011)

Bring die nicht auf ganz komische Gedanken.
Wobei der Trend geht ja dahin.
1h Unterhaltung soll ja eine gewisse Summe € kosten.


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

OMG neiiin


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bring die nicht auf ganz komische Gedanken.
> Wobei der Trend geht ja dahin.
> 1h Unterhaltung soll ja eine gewisse Summe € kosten.


Immerhin bekommt man die eine Stunde bei Games wesentlich billiger.


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bring die nicht auf ganz komische Gedanken.
> Wobei der Trend geht ja dahin.
> 1h Unterhaltung soll ja eine gewisse Summe € kosten.


 
Manche Spiele kann ich immer wieder spielen, auch wenn ich sie schon 100 mal durchhab. Die Vorstellung "Spielzeit in €" ist daher mehr als unzutreffend, find ich.
Fakt ist allerdings: Mit Spielkäufen für den PC kommt man finanziell weit günstiger weg als es bei den Konsolen der Fall ist! (Ein Spiel: 70€-lächerlich!)


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. April 2011)

Also die Prince of Persia Trilogie könnte ich mir jetzt um 30€ für die PS3 runter laden. 
Brotherhood kann ich mir gratis von meinem Bruder ausleihen. 

Teuer ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## Xrais (3. April 2011)

naja ,der unterschied ist aber pc spiele kann man nicht wirklich verkaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ne Umstellung auf WASD nicht verkehrt ist. Mit WASD kann man mindestens genauso gut zocken wie mit jeder anderen Tastenbelegung.



Aber wieso muss ich mich umstellen?
WASD ist für meine Spielweise schlechter, eben weil die Tasten nicht mehr alleine stehen, wie es die Pfeiltasten tun, da weiß ich instinktiv, wo was ist, das hab ich bei WASD nicht, da muss ich erst die Tabulatortaste "suchen", damit ich ein Anhaltspunkt hab. Und die Tabulatortaste ist ebenso groß wie die Feststelltaste (wenn man sie "erfühlt"), also eine mögliche Fehlerquelle, das hab ich bei den Pfeiltasten nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du Recht mae1cum77.
> Ich glaube nicht das es so schwer ist eine Tastaturbelegung mit einzubauen.
> Aber es wird halt an allem gespart, und wenn sich die Masse damit zufrieden gibt, dann wird dies weiterverfolgt.
> Gibt ja selten einen Kaufboykott und solche "Nebensaechlichkeiten" werden halt in Kauf genommen.



Die Entwickler gehen halt immer mehr davon aus, dass die PC Spieler auch Gamepads nutzen, wie die Konsoleros.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich war frueher auch ein Pfeiltasten/Numblock Spieler, bin aber irgendwann, auch aufgrund von zu wenig gut erreichbaren Tasten auf WASD umgestiegen.
> Ich hab auch lange Zeit das hier benutzt:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde, dass es eine Menge erreichbarer Tasten um die Pfeiltasten gibt, ich weiß ja nicht, wie viele Tasten du brauchst, aber beim Shooter reichen mir eine Hand voll und die sind alle samt bei den Pfeiltasten gelegt.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Nun ja, da ich meist Shooter zocke, brauche ich gar nicht so viele Tasten, ist auch bei C2 nicht unübersichtlich. Allerdings bestehe ich darauf "Vorwärts" auf die rechte Maustaste zu legen, funktioniert in meinem Gehirn am besten (paar Kumpels haben erst gelacht und spielen jetzt ähnlich). Quanti hat da "Springen" als Lieblingsbelegung. Da will man sich nicht dauernd umgewöhnen.



Ja, ich bewege mich mit den Pfeiltasten, schnell laufen ist auf der rechten Umschalttaste, das Sekundärfeuer der Waffe (sofern sie es hat) ist auf der rechten Strgt Taste, Zoomen immer auf der ENTF Taste, Benutzen auf der Enter Taste, Granaten und der andere Kram auf den Tasten, die links von der Enter Taste sind (die Enter Taste "fühlt" man sofort). Falls ich mehr Funktionen brauche, hab ich die Tasten frei, die um die ENTF Taste liegen. Springen auf der rechten Maustaste, die mittlere Maustaste ist für Nahkampf (bzw. für den Nanosuite bie Crysis 2, da ist dann Nahkampf auf die Bild ab Taste).
Bei GTA 4 kann man z.B. die Enter Taste nicht mehr belegen, was ich als sehr nervig empfinde, bei den älteren GTA Version ging das noch.

Bei Shootern ist dann alles eine Bewegung: Laufen/Feuern/Nahkampf/Springen und ducken ist auf der Minus Taste, die ist gleich neben der rechten Umschalttaste, also leicht zu erfühlen.


----------



## Pravasi (3. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Also die Prince of Persia Trilogie könnte ich mir jetzt um 30€ für die PS3 runter laden.
> Brotherhood kann ich mir gratis von meinem Bruder ausleihen.
> 
> Teuer ist für mich was anderes. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. April 2011)

Ich meinte damit, dass man selber schuld ist, wenn man sich Spiele zum Release kauft. 
Außerdem kann ich alle im Laden gekauften Spiele auch wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Pravasi (3. April 2011)

O.K.
Das "Schnäppchen contra Neupreis-Vergleichsspiel" wird hier ansonsten ja gerne mal als Beispiel genommen...
Wer seine Spiele verkauft/gebraucht kauft,mit mehren Freunden tauscht und teilt oder sich vorwiegend nur aus der Videothek bedient,der lebt tatsächlich günstiger als der Standard-PCspieler.
Und wer die Tugend des abwarten könnens verinnerlicht hat,spielt eh preislich in ner anderen Liga.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Ich keine einige Leute, die ihre Konsolen Games aus der Videothek ausleihen, sie am Wochenende oder so durchspielen und dann wieder abgeben, die kaufen sich praktisch nie ein Spiel.
Und das geht beim PC eben nicht mehr, weil du da alles online aktivieren musst und die Videotheken haben diese PC Games dann nicht mehr zum Ausleihen.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich keine einige Leute, die ihre Konsolen Games aus der Videothek ausleihen, sie am Wochenende oder so durchspielen und dann wieder abgeben, die kaufen sich praktisch nie ein Spiel.
> Und das geht beim PC eben nicht mehr, weil du da alles online aktivieren musst und die Videotheken haben diese PC Games dann nicht mehr zum Ausleihen.


 
Das stimmt leider. Konsolentitel müssen nicht zwangsweise registriert werden. Als es damals nur CD Keys gab, war das mit dem Ausleihen noch sehr einfach. Aber mittlerweile gibt es einfach zuviel SchnickSchnack und Gängeleien. 

Da lob ich mir meine alte SNES Konsole  Leider gibts dafür auch nur wenige Angebote bei ebay


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider. Konsolentitel müssen nicht zwangsweise registriert werden. Als es damals nur CD Keys gab, war das mit dem Ausleihen noch sehr einfach. Aber mittlerweile gibt es einfach zuviel SchnickSchnack und Gängeleien.


 
Aber auch diese CD Keys sind "geklaut" worden. Ich denke da nur an TDU 1, wie viele sind da mit den Keys aus den Videothek Games online rumgefahren.
Das geht heute alles nicht mehr, da wird jetzt personalisiert und daher gibts die Games auch nicht mehr zum Ausleihen.


----------



## jensi251 (3. April 2011)

Ich nur nen PC und das reicht auch.
Konsole ist nichts für mich. Höchstens für fifa und pes.


----------



## Pravasi (3. April 2011)

Ist mir immer noch ein Riesenrätsel!
Warum dürfen Konsolenspiele noch verliehen werden?
Der Einnahmeverlust für die Hersteller muss doch gewaltig sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ist mir immer noch ein Riesenrätsel!
> Warum dürfen Konsolenspiele noch verliehen werden?
> Der Einnahmeverlust für die Hersteller muss doch gewaltig sein?


 
Ich weiß eh nicht genau, wie das geht und welche Gebühren die Verleiher bezahlen müssen.


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

Der Verlei ist auch noch dazu das "Mekka" der Raubkopierer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Nö, der Verleih nicht mehr, du kannst alle Games online ziehen, meist schon ein paar Tage vor offiziellem Release.


----------



## Pravasi (3. April 2011)

Da frag ich mal nach.
Trotzdem entgehen den Herstellern ja richtige Unsummen.
Bei mir in der Videothek um die Ecke stehen um die 400 Games(etliche natürlich doppelt-10fach) für mehrere Konsolen.
Davon sind im Schnitt bestimmt 25% ausgeliehen,also 100Stück.
Kaum jemand,der sich so ein Spiel leiht,kauft es auch,d.h.der Hersteller verdient nur an einem Game.
Das sind nur in dem Laden mehrere tausend Games pro Jahr,die nicht gekauft werden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, was die Videotheken an Gebühren zahlen müssen, vielleicht kassieren die Hersteller ja pro verliehen Spiel, weiß nicht. Wenn du kannst, frag nach, aber ob sie dir das erzählen, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Primer (3. April 2011)

Das mit dem verkaufen lässt sich am PC aber dermaßen einfach umgehen, das es eigentlich nicht der Rede wert ist. Also ich habe für die letzten zwei Asassins Creed sicher keinen Account erstellt und das Spiel da registriert. Gerade bei Teil 2 war es mir unmöglich zu spielen, da ich auf einen O2 Stick angewiesen war und der Empfang, sowie die Datenrate alles andere als gut waren.
Ein wirkliches Argument bleibt aber der Verleih. 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich dieser CD-MP-Key Wahnsinn etabliert den EA doch schon bei ein oder zwei spielen anwendet....ich hoffe doch nicht.


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Ich habe einfach keine LUST, zig Geräte rumstehen haben zu müssen. Zudem bieten mir Konsolen zu wenig Freiheit.
Ich kann diejenigen nachvollziehen, die lieber auf die Konsolen setzen, weil sie von ihrem PC überfordert sind bzw. einer anständigen Konfiguration.
Das soll jetzt allerdings NICHT heißen, daß jeder Konsolero mit PCs überfordert ist. Andererseits hab ich bei der aktuellen Konsolengeneration auch schon aus meinem Freundeskreis so viel Meckerei über Bugs und Abstürze mitbekommen, daß das Argument der "unglaublich stabilen und problemlosen" Konsole auch nicht mehr gültig ist.
Bleibt also eine reine Geschmackssache, was man bevorzugt - und ich stelle nicht gern alles voll mit Kram, den ich nachher abstauben muß (unnötige Arbeit) => 2 PCs reichen für mich für wirklich alles aus.
Nur einigen konsolenexklusiven Spieletiteln schaue ich manchmal sehnsüchtig hinterher...


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ist mir immer noch ein Riesenrätsel!
> Warum dürfen Konsolenspiele noch verliehen werden?
> Der Einnahmeverlust für die Hersteller muss doch gewaltig sein?


Wenn sie damit nichts verdienen würden, würden sie es auch nicht machen. 
Ist ja bei Filmen genau das Selbe.

@Myrkvidr
Abstauben mußt du sowieso, egal ob da jetzt was steht, oder nicht.


----------



## refraiser (11. April 2011)

Ich habe für PCs gestimmt, weshalb wird ziemlich klar wenn man die Vorteile und Nachteile gegenüber stellt:

PC
+Kann leiser sein
+Kann genauso klein sein
+Spiele können deutlich einfacher modifiziert werden, ich selbst habe einige Spiele nur wegen Mods gekauft
+Grafik kann besser sein und ist das meist auch
+Freie Wahl des Eingabegeräts
+Günstigere Spiele und schnellerer Preisverfall von Spielen
+Deutlich größere Spielauswahl, Genres die fast nur auf dem PC existieren wie Strategiespiele
+Online Spielen ist meist kostenlos; Außnahme MMORPGs
+An persönliche Wünsche anpassbar
-Wenn der PC gleichzeitig leiser, kleiner und schneller als die Konsole sein soll teurerer Preis
-Technische Probleme mit Spielen, deutlich mehr Bugs als Konsolen
-Teure Nachrüstungen um aktuelle Spiele in voller Pracht spielen zu können

Konsole
+Tolle Exklusivtitel
+Klein, leise und dabei im Vergleich zu einem PC der gleichleise und gleichklein sein sollte günstiger
+Meist keine oder nur geringfügige Technische Probleme
+Keine dauernde Aufrüstung notwendig
-Online Spielen kostet oft Geld
-Keine Modifizierbarkeit von Spielen
-Nicht an persönliche Wünsche anpassbar
-kleinere Spieleauswahl
-Teurere Spiele und langsamerer Preisverfall
-Schlechtere Grafik
-Nur wenig Auswahl beim Eingabegerät

Wenn man sich einen solchen Vergleich ansieht, müssten ja deutlich mehr Personen PC-Spieler sein als Konsolenspieler, doch die Zahlen sprechen eine andere Sprache.
Während in Deutschland der Markt im Vergleich sehr stark ist, wie die Erfassungen des BIU belgen, ist der Konsolenanteil in anderen Ländern deutlich höher, wie eine Studie von Today´s Gamers zeigt.
Zu beachten ist das die Today´s Gamers Studie sich auf den Markt 2009 beziehen, während die Erhebungen des BIU auch die Geschäftszahlen der Jahre 2008-2010 beinhalten.
Bei der Studie von Today´s Gamers sieht man, das der mit großem Abstand größte Markt für Spiele die USA sind.

Fragt man Spieler die vom PC auf die Konsole umgestiegen sind, merkt man das dies primär an der ständig nötigen Aufrüstung der Hardware eines PCs, Technischen Problemen mit Spielen und dem "Couchfaktor" von Konsolen liegt. Wichtig, aber nicht primär sind Exklusivtitel. Aus Sicht der Entwickler sind Konsolen ein zwiespaltiges Schwert, zum einen erschweren sie es die Grafik von Konkurenztiteln früherer Jahrgange zu übertreffen und zum anderen müssen Lizenzgebühren an die Hersteller der Konsolen entrichtet werden, die die Spiele verteuern ohne das die Entwickler selbst davon profitieren. Auch hat man weniger Freiheiten bei der Gestaltung von Spielen, da man z.B. bei der Wahl des Eingabegeräts nicht frei ist. Dafür haben Konsolen für Entwickler auch eine ganze Reihe von Vorteilen, auf den Konsolen gibt es z.B. deutlich weniger Raubkopien, man muss sich nicht um den techschnichen Support von Spielen kümmern, da diese in der Regel bugfrei laufen oder man direkt ein Update für alle Konsolen des Typs liefern kann, daher man muss nicht erst die Konfiguration des PCs des Spielers erfragen und dann eine induviduelle Lösung suchen sondern muss ein Problem nur einmal lösen und die Probleme aller Spieler die dieses Problem haben sind behoben. Weiterhin muss man sein Spiel nicht an verschiedene Leistungsstufen eines PCs anpassen, man kann also jedem Spieler das gleiche Erlebnis bieten. 

Die drei großen Gründe von Umsteigern sind schnell ausgebessert, dies würde aber eine ordnende Macht erfordern, die es auf dem PC Markt nicht gibt. Was dem PC-Markt fehlt sind Standarts, diese könnten zurzeit wohl nur auf Initiative Microsofts mit den großen Grafikkarten (Nvidia und AMD) und Prozessorherstellern (Intel und AMD) erfolgen in Zusammenarbeit mit den marktführenden Publishern (Activision Blizzard, EA, Ubisoft, 2K, Epic, THQ, SEGA, Codemasters, Square Enix/Eidos, Valve) erfolgen. Die dauernde technische Aufrüstung des PCs zu umgehen ist schwierig, wenn immer alles auf Max laufen soll, will man aber nur ein weit über den Konsolen liegendes Niveau erreichen, würde dies durch eine bessere Optimierung von Spielen auch für schwächere Rechner gelingen. Zu den technischen Problemen schreibe ich gleich noch etwas, da man diese in einem etwas größerem Rahmen betrachten muss. Der Couchfaktor ist eigentlich gar kein echter Vorteil, da es problemlos möglich ist den PC an den Fernseher anzuschließen und von der Couch aus mit dem Controller oder auch Maus und Tastatur zu spielen. Dies wird aber von vielen Nutzern nicht so wahrgenommen, da PCs seit jeher am Schreitisch eingesetzt werden und Konsolen seit jeher am Fernseher, der oft nicht auf dem Schreibtisch steht, sondern z.B. an einer Wand hängt. Die wenigsten Nutzer wollen aber ihren PC nicht jedesmal wenn sie ein Spiel von der Couch aus Spielen wollen durch das halbe Haus tragen. Das eigentliche Problem ist also die Gestaltung der Wohnräume, in denen der Schreibtisch eher gesondert steht, während der Fernseher eher in die Wohnungsgestaltung integriert ist. Für dieses Problem gibt es zwei Lösungsansätze der eine ist, von mir präferierte, ist den PC mehr zu integrieren, ein PC kann auch Arbeits- und Entertaimentgerät gleichzeitig sein, der andere ist alles zu vernetzen. Das Problem hierbei ist das Wissen des durchschnittlichen Anwenders und eine teilweise aufwändigere Steuerung bzw. Konfiguration

Bezüglich der technischen Probleme sind Standarts, wie bereits gesagt, das größte Problem. Ich kann hier nicht verstehen wieso Microsoft seine außerordentliche Marktstellung nicht nutzt, es wäre für Microsoft im Vergleich zu anderen Firmen, ein leichtes alles aus einer Hand anzubieten und würde Nutzer auch eher an sie binden. Für Microsoft wäre es ohne Probleme möglich, einen Windows Programm Store und einen gut funktionierenden Windows Games Store (nicht so ein Games for Windows Marketplace scheiß) anzubieten und die vernetzte Wohnung vorranzutreiben. Microsoft könnte letztendlich sehr einfach, sehr viele Marktbereiche erschließen in denen es bisher nicht besonders stark war. So könnte man Käufern einer PC Vollversion von z.B. Starcraft 2 anbieten auch gleich eine App zur Verwaltung ihres Accounts zu laden. Wesentlich profitabler aber wäre es  z.B. Käufern eines Spiegel Abos das über Microsoft abgeschlossen wurde gleich noch kostenlos die PC-Version und die Windows Phone 7 Ausgabe bereitzustellen.
Microsoft könnte durch eine solche Marktmacht auch einfacher Standarts setzen, die letzten Versuche schienen mir eher kläglich (Silverlight z.B.).
Ich weiche zu weit vom Thema ab, aber das liegt wohl an meiner Sympathi zu Microsoft.

Das Problem bei der Produktion von Exklusivtiteln ist, das es keine Firma gibt, die direkt für den PC zuständig ist, nur die Hardwarehersteller haben Interesse an Exklusivtiteln bzw. Titeln die aktuelle Hardware voll auslasten, aber auch für diese ist das kein primäres Thema, da der Großteil des Geschäfts eben nicht im High-End Bereich zustande kommt und sie keine Spielepublisher werden wollen, denn nur diese könnten das dauerhaft ändern.

Kopierschutz ist sicher eines der wichtigsten Themen bezüglich der Gamesbranche und hier hat bisher keiner auf dem PC gut funktioniert, man könnte aber z.B. hier wäre eine Lösung über ein Programm wie Steam sicherlich einfacher als ohne, man könnte z.B. Spiele im Laden nur noch als Key daher ohne Datenträger verkaufen, diesen Key muss man dann online eingeben und kann das Spiel herunterladen. Jeder Key hat eine unsichtbare Nummer, diese Nummer ist an den Account gebunden. Bei jedem Spielstart wird eine kleine Datei (weniger als 1MB) geladen, die für den Spielstart zwingend benötigt wird, diese Datei enthält außerdem noch die unsichtbare Nummer, wird also bei jedem Spielstart induviduell erzeugt. Spielen jetzt mehrere Spieler deren Spiele die gleiche Nummer haben gleichzeitig wird diese Nummer für die Mitarbeiter des Programmherstellers dem Account der das Spiel gekauft hat und allen die es außerdem gerade noch Spielen zugeordnet. Davor ist es keinem Mitarbeiter möglich eine Nummer einem Key oder einem Account zuzuordnen, die Zusammenhänge kennt nur der Server oder Mitarbeiter die Zugriff auf den kompletten Server haben. Das Problem bei einer solchen Methode ist das eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigt wird, außerdem habe ich keine Ahnung über die genaue Übersicht über die technisch Machbarkeit. Theoreisch stelle ich mir das aber nicht so schwer vor.

Nachdem ich den Post grade gelesen habe, wirkt er irgendwie ziemlich zerhakt, ich versuche das morgen zu korrigieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. April 2011)

Mal zum Konsolenanteil: Zu den Konsolen zählt deine Quelle ja alle, also auch Xbox (1), PS2, NDS, PSP und Wii. Das sind zwar auch Konsolen, tatsächlich spielen die aber in einer anderen Liga als PC, Xbox360 und PS3.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. April 2011)

Stimmt, die Wii hat sich viel öfter verkauft als die PS3, oder die Xbox360.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2011)

@refraiser 
Find ich nicht das der text zerhackt wirkt.

was du als schutz für PC Spiele ansprichst gibt es schon ,es nennt sich Ubisoft launcher, den hassen allenicht nur wegen der daueronlinepflicht .
Der einzigste wirkliche schutz nennt sich, Multiplayer oder wie bei den Programmen,wo regelmäßig die exe bei onlienverbindung geprüft wird.Ist diese eine bekannte bereinigte version , wird diese automatisch durch die auf dem server liegende originale ersetzt.
Mittels UAC wenn es aktiviert ist. wird eine firewall sperre enthoben.Mit absprachen mit den sicherheitssoftware firmen.
Das wird wirken.
Dazu bekommt man eine securom ,tages und savedisk impletierung der demozeit,jeweils bei entfernung der original exe mit dem hinweiss das anstatt diskcheck die onlineaktivierung nutzen sollte.

Und diese onlienaktivierung ist nachträglich bei install begrenzung, auch rücksetztbar.Weil alle aktivierungen aufn server als daten satz einsehbar sind und man diese deaktivieren kann.

das wäre kundenfreundlich, aber auch möglich:Wollen aber die Publisher nicht, weil dann wäre ja die Kontrolle des Gebrauchtverkaufs weg.Der eigendliche Grund für DRM die raubkopien waren nie das Ziel von DRM.
Mein Lösungsansatz würde zumindest die Laien abhalten konsequent nicht zu kaufen, weil es diese nerven würde ständig die bereiniget exe zu tauschen.Und glaubt mir was nervt wird endlich gekauft.

Mit dem rest stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Wii hat sich viel öfter verkauft als die PS3, oder die Xbox360.



Es kommt drauf an was man mit der Quelle Aussagen will. Für die PC relevanten Spielehersteller spielen Xbox (1), PS2, NDS, PSP und Wii kaum eine Rolle, für Xbox und PS2 gibts kaum noch Spiele und Spielapparate wie NDS und PSP sind nochmal von der grösse her ne ganze andere Welt, deswegen heißen sie auch Handheld-Konsole. Ich würde da schon erstmal unterscheiden und nicht alles in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2011)

Ja, insbesondere gibt es praktisch keine Crossplattformspiele mit diesen Konsolen, wenn doch werden die Wii/ Mobilversionen des Spiels auch in Gameplayrelevanten Aspekten sehr stark angepasst bzw. von Grund auf neu entwickelt


----------



## refraiser (11. April 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> @refraiser
> was du als schutz für PC Spiele ansprichst gibt es schon ,es nennt sich Ubisoft launcher, den hassen allenicht nur wegen der daueronlinepflicht .
> Der einzigste wirkliche schutz nennt sich, Multiplayer oder wie bei den Programmen,wo regelmäßig die exe bei onlienverbindung geprüft wird.Ist diese eine bekannte bereinigte version , wird diese automatisch durch die auf dem server liegende originale ersetzt.
> Mittels UAC wenn es aktiviert ist. wird eine firewall sperre enthoben.Mit absprachen mit den sicherheitssoftware firmen.
> ...


Mir ist es lieber ich benötige eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung um ein Spiel zu spielen, die für mich meistens kein großes Problem darstellt, als das irgendeine Sicherheitsfirma Hintertüren in Software einbaut. Ich habe meine Idee vllt. ein bisschen schlecht erklärt, ich versuche sie nochmal besser zu umschreiben. Es gibt ein Programm, nennen wir es Games for Windows, dieses ist von Microsoft und bietet tolle Funktionen ähnlich wie Steam, daher ist nicht so ein nutzloser Games for Windows Marketplace-Klon. Bei Microsoft gibt es einen Mitarbeiter, er heißt jetzt einfach Mitarbeiter 1, er ist relativ hoch gestellt und hat Zugriff auf die alle Serverdaten von Games for Windows, weiterhin gibt es noch Mitarbeiter 2, dieser ist Teil der Anti-Raupkopier Abteilung und hat keinen Zugriff auf die Serverdaten.
Außer diesen mitarbeitern gibt es noch Spieler A, Spieler A kauft sich ein Spiel und stellt es dann als illegale Kopie in´s Netz, außerdem existiert noch Spieler B, dieser lädt sich die von Spieler A hochgeladene Version runter und spielt sie anschließend.

Jetzt das eigentliche Szenario, Spieler A kauft sich ein Spiel im Laden. In der Packung ist ein Key enthalten den er bei Games for Windows registrieren muss und das Spiel anschließend herunterladen kann, dabei wird aber eine kleine Datei die das Spiel zwingend benötigt nicht auf den PC geladen. Diese Datei ist etwa 1MB groß und keinerlei Wirkung auf die Modifizierbarkeit des Spiels. In dieser Datei ist eine unsichtbare Nummer enthalten die jedem Key bei der Erstellung des Keys zugewiesen wird, sie wird beim Spielstart jedesmal induviduell erstellt und ist niemals gleich, sie berechtigt sozusagen zu einer Spielsession Diese Nummer ist nun für den Games for Windows Server und damit auch für Mitarbeiter 1 sichtbar mit dem Account verknüpft. Sie ist aber verschlüsselt kann also nicht von Spieler A gesehen werden, wie bereits geschrieben. Jetzt stellt aber Spieler A das Spiel illegal ins Netz woraufhin Spieler B und sehr viele weitere Spieler dieses Spiel laden. Wenn von diesem Key dauernd von verschiedenen PCs jedesmal die für das Spiel nötige Datei angefordert wird kommt Mitarbeiter 2 ins Spiel, er sperrt dann diesen Key, wodurch es Spieler A und allen illegalen Donwloadern nicht mehr möglich ist das Spiel zu spielen. Eine Verfolgung des Diebstahls währe so deutlich einfacher da die wenigsten beim spielen eine verschleierte IP einsetzen und wenn sich in den meisten Fällen wohl trotzdem die Orginal IP herausfinden lässt. Außnahmen sind nicht loggende Server. Das Problem bei Raubkopien ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Ahndung, sondern die Verfolgung.

Sry, das ist schon wieder so unübersichtlich geworden, nachher schreibe ich auch noch was zu den Statistiken, jetzt habe ich aber grad zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. April 2011)

Du hast aber vergessen, dass nicht jeder eine schnelle Inet-Leitung hat und dass man nur ein Programm bräuchte, das die IP verschleiert. 
Das könnte man dann auf jeder Filesharer Seite anbieten und der Kopierschutz wäre sinnlos.


----------



## Primer (11. April 2011)

@refraiser

Aber auch dieses System ist umgehbar. Als damals der UBI-Launcher erstmalig angewendet wurde, dauerte es zwar 3 oder 4 Wochen bis der Schutz wirklich umgangen war, aber letztendlich hat auch diese extra dafür aufgebaute Serverstruktur von UBI nix genutzt.
Man ist sogar soweit gegangen, den UBI-Server zu imitieren um das Spiel lauffähig zu bekommen, zusätzlich hatte UBI dann noch Trigger gesetzt, so das man im Spiel nur ein gewisses Stück weit kam, nicht zuletzt dies hat das ganze so weit verzögert.

Ich zB konnte damals nicht mit dem UBI System leben, da ich auf einen O2 Stick mitten in der Pampa angewiesen war. Auch wirkten die etlichen Verbindungsprobleme seitens UBI damals eher für Abschreckung als das sie nutzten. Typischerweise für einen solch harten Schutz, leidet da eher der Kunde unter den Maßnahmen, als der Schwarzkopierer.

Ein Steam System ist gut, schön und komfortabel, auch wenn damit der Weiterverkaufe erschwert wird, aber noch härter sollte (oder besser kann) man auf keinen Fall ran gehen. Wenn überhaupt kann man einen noch höheren Schutz (als im Moment) durch eine Art Hardware DRM seitens des Mainboards oder einer Zusatzkarte erwirken, aber auch das ist bei Leibe keine unknackbare Lösung. Eine solche(bereits aufgekommene) Idee scheitert neben dem Kosten/Nutzen Faktor vor allem am zusammenwirken aller Hersteller. 

Indirekt kann man das Spiel eigentlich nur möglichst gut schützen, wenn man ein gutes Stück Software abliefert, einen guten MP einbaut oder die Disc möglichst groß hält. Letzteres funktioniert mMn bei der PS3 noch gut, die Exklusivtitel sind da meist >20GB.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Du kannst die PC Games aber nicht plötzlich auf Blue Ray rausbringen, mit 20GB toten Dateien, auch das ist knackbar.
Du brauchst das Game ja nur einmal installieren und den Installationsordner dann im Sharing Netzwerk anbieten, denn praktisch alle Games funktionieren so, ohne dass du sie installieren musst, entapcken, Exe starten und fertig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. April 2011)

Das mit dem Kopierschutz hab ich mir gar nicht durchgelesen. Der "always on Schutz" von Ubisoft gilt eh als gescheitert und Accountzwang wie z.B. bei Steam ist etwas nervig, aber geht auch schnell und Onlineaktivierung, ja, ich hab seit 10 Jahren Internet. Das ist für mich wie Telefon. Unüberwindware Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gibts eh nicht und wird es vermutlich auch nie geben. DRM ist ein Hindernis, kein Problem. Von daher bleibt wohl alles wie gehabt. Mich störts nicht wirklich. Wäre schön wenn viele Raubkopierer die Spieleindustrie nicht mehr als Selbstbedienungsladen sehen und Spiele kaufen würden, dann könnten Spieleentwickler sich DRM ganz sparen. An DRM haben PC-Gamer im Grunde selber Schuld.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

Ist wie bei den Repacks von Steam-Spielen. Zu solch einem Repack von Razor1911 kam hier vorhin doch eine Frage zur Installation. Die werden dabei immer schneller und ehrgeiziger. Das ist alles, was DRM schafft auf Dauer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn viele Raubkopierer die Spieleindustrie nicht mehr als Selbstbedienungsladen sehen und Spiele kaufen würden, dann könnten Spieleentwickler sich DRM ganz sparen. An DRM haben PC-Gamer im Grunde selber Schuld.


 
Dann sollen sie halt die Preise senken. Weg mit dem Zwang und das Game für 30€ in den Laden stellen, dann kaufen das auch deutlich mehr Leute als jetzt.
Verdienen können sie ja an den Konsolen und dort den Preis noch mal um 10€ erhöhen, Konsoleros bezahlen es ja eh.


----------



## pcfreak1996 (11. April 2011)

Ich denke CoD ist gut


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie halt die Preise senken. Weg mit dem Zwang und das Game für 30€ in den Laden stellen, dann kaufen das auch deutlich mehr Leute als jetzt.
> Verdienen können sie ja an den Konsolen und dort den Preis noch mal um 10€ erhöhen, Konsoleros bezahlen es ja eh.


/sign
Da hilft auch zur Abwechslung wieder Inhalte anzubieten, und nicht einen teuren Kopierschutz mit etwas Spiel drumherum. Wer ein Spiel gern spielt, wird es auch kaufen. Das war schon immer so. Immerwieder als Alphatester für Publisher herzuhalten nervt auf Dauer.
MfG


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. April 2011)

Na, das geht mir schon wieder zu sehr in die Richtung: "Raubkopierer klauen aus gutem Grund". Ich finde z.B. Busfahren auch shice: ständig hält die Kiste an, fährt Umwege, es stinkt bisweilen nach Windelpups, es wird rumgekeucht, man darf nicht rauchen, man muss aufm Bus warten und auch erst hinkommen und dann fährt er einen noch nichtmal vor die Tür. Das ist jetzt aber kein Grund schwarz zu fahren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie halt die Preise senken. Weg mit dem Zwang und das Game für 30€ in den Laden stellen, dann kaufen das auch deutlich mehr Leute als jetzt.
> Verdienen können sie ja an den Konsolen und dort den Preis noch mal um 10€ erhöhen, Konsoleros bezahlen es ja eh.


Der Großteil würde aber auch die 30€ nicht bezahlen. 
Wahrscheinlich würde noch mehr kopiert werden, wenn der Kopierschutz weg fällt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

Wollte das auch nicht in dem Sinne gutheißen, sondern anmerken, daß das eine Medaille mit 2 Seiten ist. Gute Spiele werden gekauft und gecrackt (wie ich letztens las, war z.B. Bioshock sehr erfolgreich in seinem Genre). Das hat auch mit Ehrgeiz zu tun, wenn wieder ein neuer "unknackbarer" Kopierschutz auftaucht, der am besten nur die ehrlichen Kunden nervt. Ich denke da an den Ubisoft-Online-Schutz.


----------



## Primer (11. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der Großteil würde aber auch die 30€ nicht bezahlen.
> Wahrscheinlich würde noch mehr kopiert werden, wenn der Kopierschutz weg fällt.


 
Der Ansicht bin ich allerdings auch, die normalen Preise hierzulande von 40-50 Euronen sind doch absolut iO. Man kann zwar wie Steam zeigt mit einem Sonderangebot durchaus mehr Umsatz erwirtschaften, als über den gleichen Zeitraum zum höheren Preis, aber ich zweifle das dies auf Dauer für jedes Spiel funktionieren würde.
Den Schutz weglassen ist auch übertrieben, aber eine einfache KEY Abfrage oder eine Steam Bindung ist absolut ausreichend, mehr ist einfach unnötig.


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der Großteil würde aber auch die 30€ nicht bezahlen.
> Wahrscheinlich würde noch mehr kopiert werden, wenn der Kopierschutz weg fällt.



An Leuten wie mir würden sie mit den 30 € aber mehr verdienen. Früher hab ich mir pro Jahr die 3-4 besten Spiele mit guter Spieldauer gleich zu Release gekauft und gut. Heute denke ich mir meistens, "könnte ganz ok sein, aber für 50€ und 6 Stunden Spielzeit könnt ihr mich sonstwo". Das Ende vom Lied, ich kaufe mir deutlich mehr Spiele, aber erst als Budgettitel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na, das geht mir schon wieder zu sehr in die Richtung: "Raubkopierer klauen aus gutem Grund". Ich finde z.B. Busfahren auch shice: ständig hält die Kiste an, fährt Umwege, es stinkt bisweilen nach Windelpups, es wird rumgekeucht, man darf nicht rauchen, man muss aufm Bus warten und auch erst hinkommen und dann fährt er einen noch nichtmal vor die Tür. Das ist jetzt aber kein Grund schwarz zu fahren.


 
Nö, aber ich kann die Leute verstehen, die keine Lust mehr haben für einen Single Player Shooter 50€ zu bezahlen und dann in 5 Stunden damit durch zu sein.
Homefront ist für mich z.B. ein Witz, unterdurchschnittliche Grafik und dann nur 4-5 Stunden Spielspaß, das ist heute einfach zu wenig.
Crysis 2 war OK, aber dann will ich DX11 und die fette Grafik gleich haben und nicht warten. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Der Großteil würde aber auch die 30€ nicht bezahlen.
> Wahrscheinlich würde noch mehr kopiert werden, wenn der Kopierschutz weg fällt.


 
Das weiß ich nicht, es gibt eine Menge Leute, die bereit wären für weniger Geld die Games zu kaufen, das müsste man einfach mal ausprobieren.
Aber die 50€ für ein Game haben sich ja auch irgendwie eingependelt. Jedes neue Game, das was taugen soll, kostet so viel. Klingt für mich nach Absprache.



primerp12 schrieb:


> aber eine einfache KEY Abfrage oder eine Steam Bindung ist absolut ausreichend, mehr ist einfach unnötig.



Die Key Abfrage oder Steam Bindung ist aber auch alles schon geknackt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> An Leuten wie mir würden sie mit den 30 € aber mehr verdienen. Früher hab ich mir pro Jahr die 3-4 besten Spiele mit guter Spieldauer gleich zu Release gekauft und gut. Heute denke ich mir meistens, "könnte ganz ok sein, aber für 50€ und 6 Stunden Spielzeit könnt ihr mich sonstwo". Das Ende vom Lied, ich kaufe mir deutlich mehr Spiele, aber erst als Budgettitel.


Geht mir ähnlich, vorallem, da ein Weiterverkauf immer schwieriger bis unmöglich geworden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> vorallem, da ein Weiterverkauf immer schwieriger bis unmöglich geworden ist.


 
Das muss natürlich auch wieder fallen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

Sollen ja noch ein paar Spiele kommen, wo man nicht so eben schnell durchrutscht. Hoffe noch auf Rage und Deus Ex 3, die ja doch mal wieder längere Kampagnen haben sollen. Hoffe die verbocken das nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Rage ist ein Shooter voll mit Rollenspielelementen, das ist absolut nicht mein Ding, daher hab ich Far Cry 2 auch weggeworfen und Borderlands entsorgt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

In Far Cry 2 ist das doch eher Alibi und nervt genau wie die ständigen langen Autofahrten (wieso durfte sich das eigentlich Far Cry nennen...?). Borderlands kam mir beim anzocken eher wie ein ummotiviertes Diablo in First-Person vor. Ist halt Geschmackssache. Konnte dafür Deus Ex gut leiden, da war das brauchbar gelöst.


----------



## Wenzman (12. April 2011)

Habe ich gerade richtig gelesen, dass The Witcher 2 PC exklusiv wird?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2011)

Jep, ist nur für den PC. 
Anscheinend brauchen die nicht so viel Kohle.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

Die haben aber eine Portierung nach dem Release der PC-Version geplant. Für den ersten Teil war allerdings auch eine Portierung geplant. Die kennen sich nach eigenen Aussagen nicht so gut mit Konsolen aus, daran haperts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Und ich kenne mich nicht mit Rollenspiele aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

Musste mal spielen. Ich komm eigentlich ausm Shootersektor, aber Spiele mit fließenden Übergängen a la Mass Effect und Fallout 3 haben mich auch zum begeisterten Action-Rollenspieler gemacht. Action-Rollenspiele sind echt Klasse und bieten teilweise erstaunlichen Tiefgang. Wenn man keine Action-RPG's spielt verpasst man echt was. Besonders The Witcher ist so ziemlich das beste Action-RPG.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Ist The witcher nicht Bug verseucht ohne Ende?
Sind nicht alle Rollenspiele irgendwie voller Bugs? Lese ich zumindest immer, daher schreckt das auch mehr ab als es Freude machen könnte.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. April 2011)

Ich bin einer der eher ein neues Spiel für 30€ kauft und sogar mehrere,zuletzt Bulletstorm,ich bereue keinen cent.Davor dead space 2 ebenfalls selbst der multiplayer ist mal was anderes.Ich komme als necromorph nicht sogut klar.dafür mache ich typen mit maus tasta am pad platt.Ich Spiele am PC mit pad in dead space 1 und 2 grund dafür ist einfach ,es fühlt sich besser an.Und ich kann schneller reagieren außer beim zielen.

Das nächste wird aufjedenfall dawn of war 2 retribution das steht fest, Preis derzeit OK, was störrt, das Pfand für die post.
Und die tatsache das einige audio cd auf mich warten, Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich kaufe noch CD's aus völliger überzeugung,MP3's sind für mich nur kassetten aufnahmen für unterwegs.Richtig geniessen tue ich Musik an meiner Hifi anlage, mit vernünftigen Boxen.Irgendwann mal wenn ich neue boxen kaufe.

Naja ich glaube auch das wesendlich mehr Leute PC spiele kaufen würden wen diese unter  der,oder um die 30€ kosten würden.Ein grund weswegen ich noch COD black ops meide,wegen den Bugs und wegen dem Preis neben der Unverschämtheit der landesgrenzen einschränkung.
Ich lebe nahe der Grenze.Daher sind UK ip besser zu ereichen als die Deutschen , merke ich deutlich in COD4 in MW2 und anderen games.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Ja, gerade Shooter sind so eine Sache, 50€ für 6 Stunden Spielspaß ist ein Witz, aber bei 30€ kann man drüber reden.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, gerade Shooter sind so eine Sache, 50€ für 6 Stunden Spielspaß ist ein Witz, aber bei 30€ kann man drüber reden.


 /sign 
...nur wer verklickert das den Publishern...?


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, gerade Shooter sind so eine Sache, 50€ für 6 Stunden Spielspaß ist ein Witz, aber bei 30€ kann man drüber reden.


 
Das ist mit ein Grund wieso ich kaum noch Shooter spiele. Versuchs mal mit shooterlastigen Rollenspielen wie Fallout 3. Da sitzt man "etwas" länger als 6 Stunden dran.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. April 2011)

die Publisher haben das doch erkannt, in UK.Woanders kaufe ich nur noch strategie spiele,oder rennspiele sofern diese billiger sind als in uk


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist The witcher nicht Bug verseucht ohne Ende?
> Sind nicht alle Rollenspiele irgendwie voller Bugs? Lese ich zumindest immer, daher schreckt das auch mehr ab als es Freude machen könnte.



Nö, für TW gibts Patches die alles fixen oder die Enhanced Edition. Nö, alle RPG's sind nich voller Bugs, das ist Quatsch. Aber sie sind häufiger von Bugs betroffen, da es auch die komplexesten Spiele am Markt sind.

Edit: Wieso denkt ihr dass 6 Stunden fürn Shooter normal sind? Das ist nur bei MP-Shootern normal und die bieten jawohl mehr als genug Spielspass.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. April 2011)

Also Shooter auf diese 6 Stunden zu begrenzen finde ich etwas unfair. Das Herzstück eines CoDs ist doch der Multiplayer, und der bringt um die 70 Spielstunden richtig Spaß wenn man sich damit anfreunden kann. Bugs etc. lasse ich jetzt bewusst außen vor.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

Ich hab mit Bad Company 2 bis jetzt 530 Spielstunden im MP verbracht. Die 5 Stunden SP sind ja nur n Bonus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2011)

Es gibt aber auch Leute, die der MP nicht interessiert.


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Leute, die der MP nicht interessiert.


 
Dazu gehöre ich auch. 
Multiplayer interssiert mich eigentlich nur für Lanpartys. Ansonsten ist mir ein guter Singleplayertitel lieber.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

Pech. Bei manchen Shootern liegt der Fokus nunmal auf dem MP.  Man kann sich schlecht über geringe Spieldauer beschweren wenn man den Hauptteil eines Spiels kategorisch ablehnt.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. April 2011)

Naja dann lässt man es halt. Es ist kein Geheimnis das die meisten Shooter (als Beispiel Homefront, BFBC2, CoD7) hauptsächlich auf dem Multiplayer basieren und der SP nur eine Einführung ist. Es ist einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt, mit dem SP zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Dazu gehöre ich auch.
> Multiplayer interssiert mich eigentlich nur für Lanpartys. Ansonsten ist mir ein guter Singleplayertitel lieber.


Lanparty ist ja was ganz anderes, genauso wie Spiele per Splitscreen zocken. 

Der MP wird meistens sowieso nur dafür verwendet, um den schlechten SP zu vertuschen. 
So kann man auch leicht jedes Jahr eine Fortsetzung raus bringen, ohne sich großartig was Neues überlegen zu müssen.


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Pech. Bei manchen Shootern liegt der Fokus nunmal auf dem MP.  Man kann sich schlecht über geringe Spieldauer beschweren wenn man den Hauptteil eines Spiels kategorisch ablehnt.


 
Ich wusste gar nicht das es explizit um Multiplayer Shooter geht?

Mal ein Beispiel was ich sowohl im Single als auch im Multiplayer schwach fand: Halo Reach.
An einem Abend waren wir in der Kampagne mehr als halber durch und die Hälfte der Multiplayerkarten hat uns auch schon angefangen zu langweilen. Wenn ich 60€ für so etwas ausgegeben hätte würde ich mir ziemlich verar**** vorkommen.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. April 2011)

Ich finde Halo auch in beiden Belangen schwach. Da gibt's halt die Leute die das als Shooterreferenz ansehen und die, die Halo nichts abgewinnen können.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

Fadi 



> Der MP wird meistens sowieso nur dafür verwendet, um den schlechten SP zu vertuschen.



Das ist ne gewagte Behauptung. Wie viele andere liebe ich Shooter im MP und bin dankbar für Shooter mit Fokus auf MP.  


Rolk 



> Ich wusste gar nicht das es explizit um Multiplayer Shooter geht?
> 
> Mal ein Beispiel was ich sowohl im Single als auch im Multiplayer schwach fand: Halo Reach.
> An einem Abend waren wir in der Kampagne mehr als halber durch und die Hälfte der Multiplayerkarten hat uns auch schon angefangen zu langweilen. Wenn ich 60€ für so etwas ausgegeben hätte würde ich mir ziemlich verar**** vorkommen.



Es geht nicht explizit um MP-Shooter, sondern um die Behauptung dass Shooter ja nur 6 Stunden dauern. Eben diese läppischen 6 Stunden SP findet man fast ausschließlich bei MP-
Shootern, also Shootern die potentiell mehr bieten als bloß 6 h Unterhaltung. 

Zu Halo kann ich nix sagen. Soll im MP aber top sein (hörensagen). Vielleicht einfach nicht dein Ding. Shooter auf Konsole find ich generell furchtbar. Steht glaub ich auch verlinkt im Eingangspost: Es ist wie wenn man gut essen gehen will und die nächste MC Donalds Filiale ansteuert.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht glaub ich auch verlinkt im Eingangspost: Es ist wie wenn man gut essen gehen will und die nächste MC Donalds Filiale ansteuert.


Wobei es Leute wie mich gibt, denen McDonalds einfach besser als jedes Schickimicki-Restaurant schmeckt, was sich ja auch wieder auf's Thema beziehen lässt ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

Na dann Mahlzeit


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2011)

Ich finde McDonalds auch gut, gehe aber auch gerne in ein gutes Steakhouse. 
Vielleicht sind Konsoleros einfach aufgeschlossener.


----------



## Superwip (12. April 2011)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das designen aufwendiger, großer Level sehr ...aufwendig... und teuer ist, vor allem bei heute üblicher Detailvielfalt; GTA:IV hat etwa 100 Millionen $ gekostet, soetwas darf man nicht als selbstverständlich annehmen; warum zig Millionen in mehr Spielzeit investieren, wenn die meisten dann sowieso primär Multiplayer spielen... und wenn ich da an CoD: BO denke... da scheint die Levelvielfalt manchen sogar zu stören, anders kann ich mir die zahlreichen "kleinste Map im Spiel aka Nuketown only Server" nicht erklären; bei den Vorgängern gibt es ähnliches zu beobachten

Was mir auch massiv ein Dorn im Auge ist, ist, dass die Spielehersteller die Moddingszene in letzter Zeit stark vernachlässigen; ich führe das auch auf die Konsolenports zurück

Vor einigen Jahren waren Karteneditoren und offizielle Mod Unterstützung noch praktisch Standard, viele Spiele wurden sogar nach einiger Zeit Open source (etwa Quake 1-3); traurige Beispiele sind hier etwa Crysis im Vergleich zu Crysis 2 oder Call of Duty 4 (und älter) im Vergleich zu den neueren Teilen

Wenn die Firmen den Content schon nicht selber liefern sollten sie der Community doch wenigstens keine Steine dabei in den Weg legen, ihn selbst zu erweitern


----------



## ChaoZ (12. April 2011)

Die Entwickler modden ja selbst weiter, das wird dann DLC genannt. Wer würde schon das Mappack kaufen wenn die Community schon Maps gemacht hat die besser sind?


----------



## Superwip (12. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Die Entwickler modden ja selbst weiter, das wird dann DLC genannt. Wer würde schon das Mappack kaufen wenn die Community schon Maps gemacht hat die besser sind?


 
Dann sollen sie eben (geg. Stand-Alone)Addons bzw. DLCs liefern, die ihr Geld auch wert sind; wenn man es als Hersteller nicht schafft Modifikationen der Community zu übertreffen ist das ein Armutszeugnis

Ich denke Mods haben auch etwa niemanden daran gehindert nach Crysis auch noch Warhead zu kaufen oder WC3:TFT nach WC3,...


Mods haben dagegen aber schon einige Spiele zum Kult werden lassen oder das gefördert und damit dem Publisher sicher auch massiv genutzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Pech. Bei manchen Shootern liegt der Fokus nunmal auf dem MP.  Man kann sich schlecht über geringe Spieldauer beschweren wenn man den Hauptteil eines Spiels kategorisch ablehnt.


 
Früher, als es noch keinen Multi Player gab, weil schnelle Internetleitungen unbezahlbar waren, gab es sehr gute, lange Single Player.
Jetzt hat sich das alles gedreht, die Kids haben keine Lust mehr gekonnt und taktisch klug durch den SP zu laufen, sie ballern lieber Arcade mäßig im MP rum und gut. Heute kannst du keine Games mehr rausbringen, die einige Monate lang fesseln sollen, heute verdienst du das Geld in den ersten Wochen, wenn da nicht, dann nie und dafür eignet sich der MP nun mal und das haben die Entwickler erkannt und nutzen die Schnelllebigkeit aus. Zum Leid derer, die noch gerne einen guten SP spielen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist ne gewagte Behauptung. Wie viele andere liebe ich Shooter im MP und bin dankbar für Shooter mit Fokus auf MP.



Ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass die große Mehrheit nur MP spielt, die meisten würden auch gerne einen guten SP spielen, man kann es aber einfach nicht mehr und daher wird das Game illegal gezogen, der SP durchgespielt und wieder entsorgt. Wie waren noch mal die Zahlen von illegalen Downloads bei Games?


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. April 2011)

DLCs sind die Pest. Miniinhalte für viel zuviel Geld. Erinnert mich immer an free-2-play Browsergemes, wo ich, wenn ich dann was reißen will per Micropayment Ausrüstung erwerben soll. Dann sollen sie lieber an Stand-Alone-Addons oder guten Nachfolgern arbeiten, statt die Spieler mit so einem Mist abzuzocken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream



> Früher, als es noch keinen Multi Player gab, weil schnelle Internetleitungen unbezahlbar waren, gab es sehr gute, lange Single Player.
> Jetzt hat sich das alles gedreht, die Kids haben keine Lust mehr gekonnt und taktisch klug durch den SP zu laufen, sie ballern lieber Arcade mäßig im MP rum und gut. Heute kannst du keine Games mehr rausbringen, die einige Monate lang fesseln sollen, heute verdienst du das Geld in den ersten Wochen, wenn da nicht, dann nie und dafür eignet sich der MP nun mal und das haben die Entwickler erkannt und nutzen die Schnelllebigkeit aus. Zum Leid derer, die noch gerne einen guten SP spielen.



Was heißt denn früher? Ich hab seit 9 oder 10 Jahren ne Flatrate und hab früher eigentlich nur Counterstrike gespielt. Gabs also schon früher. Auch Quake und Unreal. Heute kriegen diese MP-Spiele noch einen SP-Part, aber nur wegen den Konsoleros. K.A. warum genau. Was MP-Skills angeht biste schief gewickelt, denn erst im MP triffst du auf echt würdige Gegner. Die KI im SP ist meist keine grosse Herausforderung. Übrigens gibts doch genug SP die länger als 6 h dauern: z.B. Bioshock, Stalker, Crysis, oder halt auch RPG-Shooter wie Fallout und Mass Effect oder Action-RPG's wie The Witcher, Risen, Divinity 2. Mit Fallout: New Vegas z.B. kannste im SP 100 Stunden verbringen. Und GTA und sowas gibts ja auch noch und solche Titel sind auch nicht grade kurz.



> Ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass die große Mehrheit nur MP spielt, die meisten würden auch gerne einen guten SP spielen, man kann es aber einfach nicht mehr und daher wird das Game illegal gezogen, der SP durchgespielt und wieder entsorgt. Wie waren noch mal die Zahlen von illegalen Downloads bei Games?



Na klar, ich spiel auch gerne SP, aber ich hol mir dann halt kein CoD, Bad Company oder Medal of Honor, sondern was von den oben aufgezählten. Bad Company & Co holt man sich halt für das MP-Vergnügen. Zu den meistkopierten Spielen 2010 gehört übrigens auch Mass Effect 2, welches über keinen MP verfügt und über 40 Stunden SP-Spielzeit bietet. Das spricht schonmal gegen deine These. Na ja egal, wir sind offtopic.


----------



## Superwip (12. April 2011)

Ja... wenn man nur etwa an das erste Battlefield (BF1942) denkt... das hatte keine Singelplayerkampagne


----------



## KeKs (12. April 2011)

Der PC ist die BESTE Spielekonsole


----------



## muertel (13. April 2011)

Sehr geil, danke für die lustigen Postings hier 

Hier wurden ja schon so einige gewagte Theorien aufgestellt, aber dass die Konsolen “Schuld “ sind am Singleplayer ist mein neues Highlight - Konsolenkiddies, die von nix ne Ahnung haben, wollen also eine Story haben beim Spielen?!

Ich habe sehr wenig Zeit zum Spielen (bin ein arbeitendes Konsolenkiddy  ), da freue ich mich über jedes gute Singleplayergame, welches mich einige Stunden untethalten vermag! 

Na kein Wunder, als Konsolenkiddy hab ich ja eh keine Ansprüche oder? Natürlich hat man auch wenn man arbeitet Zeit für 100te Stunden Multiplayer ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. April 2011)

Äh, ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ein SP bei solchen Spielen was schlechtes ist. Es ist ein Bonus, eine Zugabe und daher prinzipiell was gutes. Und dass diese SP anspruchslos sind hab ich auch nicht gesagt, sondern nur dass die Gefechte im MP im Vergleich eine höhere Herausforderung sind. Letzteres hab ich auch nur gesagt, weil das Gegenteil behauptet wurde. Ne KI ist nun wirklich nicht herausfordernder als menschliche Gegner. Dass ich den Grund für den SP-Part bei spielen mit Fokus auf MP bei den Konsolen sehe ist sogar mehr oder weniger ein Kompliment, da das wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass ein Spiel was auch für Konsolen kommt höhere Entwicklungskosten haben darf, so dass auch ordentlich Geld in den SP-Part fliessen kann. Für den PC alleine gabs meist nur Bots oder gar nichts. 

Es ging ursprünglich nur "_um die Behauptung dass Shooter ja nur 6 Stunden dauern. Eben diese läppischen 6 Stunden SP findet man fast ausschließlich bei MP-
 Shootern, also Shootern die potentiell mehr bieten als bloß 6 h Unterhaltung."_


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ... sondern nur dass die Gefechte im MP im Vergleich eine höhere Herausforderung sind.


 
Wenn du 10 Jährige hast, die sich bei CoD einloggen und einfach sinnlos rumballern, auf alles schießen, was sich bewegt, dann ist das keine Herausforderung sondern einfach albern und daher ist Lan spielen besser, wenn man das mal mit mehreren macht. Leider gehts aber meist nicht mehr über Lan, sondern nur noch übers Internet.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten mit Freunden eine LAN-Party zu schmeißen. Vornehmlich Unreal Tournament. Die Verbreitung des Internets hat das wohl auch mit kaputt gemacht. Gibt es aktuelle Spiele, die noch LAN unterstützen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. April 2011)

quantenslipstream

Wieviele 10 Jährige gibts denn in USK 18 MP-Shootern? Da gibts zwar öfter so 15 Jährige, aber die spielen mitunter ungeheuer gut. Die meisten weltbesten Spieler sind Teenies. Mit dem Alter hat das also nur sehr wenig zutun.


----------



## KOF328 (13. April 2011)

10Jährige Shooterkiddys? Kenne sas zwar jetzt nur vom pc aber der erste der auf 'nem Dänischen server war ohne ~mindestens 2 kleinkinder soll sich mal bitte melden


----------



## Kuomo (13. April 2011)

PC rulz 
und shooter spielt man gefälligst auf PC!


----------



## we3dm4n (13. April 2011)

Anderen Leuten was vorschreiben sollte man tunlichst unterlassen, sowas kann ich garnicht haben. Lasst doch die anderen spielen auf was SIE Bock haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> quantenslipstream
> 
> Wieviele 10 Jährige gibts denn in USK 18 MP-Shootern? Da gibts zwar öfter so 15 Jährige, aber die spielen mitunter ungeheuer gut. Die meisten weltbesten Spieler sind Teenies. Mit dem Alter hat das also nur sehr wenig zutun.


 
Mir ging es um Motivation und ein 12 Jähriger ist anders motiviert als ein 20 Jähriger, aber die Erwachsenen sind in der Regel in der Minderheit.
Ich hab Online Shooter ja mal getestet (sonst könnte ich mir keine Meinung bilden) und wenn Leute einfach zukommen, rumballern, keiner Logik nachgehen und nach der erste Runde wieder rausgehen, dann ist ihre Motivation zwar gestillt, einfach rummballern nämlich, aber meine nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. April 2011)

Kommt ganz drauf an was du spielst. Es gibt Deathmatch und da gehts nur ums rumballern. Es gibt aber auch viele Spielmodi wo man im Team etwas schaffen muss und da helfen im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten eigentlich alle das Ziel zu erreichen. Die Spielregeln sind nicht schwer zu begreifen und die Ziele klar. Natürlich spielen aber auch kleine Kinder, Dickschädel, Eigenbrötler, Anfänger, Camper etc., aber die behindern das Spiel nur wenn zuviele von denen auf einem Server sind, was gottseidank eher selten vorkommt.


----------



## widder0815 (13. April 2011)

Apropro sinnlos Rumballern , CoD2 war eine Geile Zeit ... da ging die Post ab wenn sich 30 Player gegenseitig die Hölle heiß machen (ein Warhaftiges gemetzel, was ich bis heute nicht mehr erlebt hab) 
Battlefield war damals nicht so mein Ding ... da ist mann ehr Eingeschlafen bevor was Passiert ist (im vergleich zu CoD2)


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Mich ärgert vermehrt der fehlende LAN-Modus. Das war immer eine gute Möglichkeit mit Leuten zu zocken, die man mag und die auch Bock haben. Hab´ aber auch keinen Bock ewig die selben "alten" Dinger (nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag die, bin nur irgendwann gelangweilt, das Auge will beschäftigt werden) zu zocken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. April 2011)

widder0815 

Ja, das ist auch ein guter Punkt. MP-Shooter sind verschieden. Manche sind mehr auf Taktik ausgelegt und manche mehr auf schnelle Action. Skill braucht man allerdings bei beiden Variationen.


----------



## zøtac (13. April 2011)

Es gibt viele Kiddys die nicht Teamfähig sind, einfach nur rumballern und alle im Channel beleidigen... traurig aber wahr^^
Ich bin zwar auch noch ein Kind (bzw. Jugendlich), bin aber, soweit ich mich selbst einschätzen kann, keiner von denen 

Deswegen spiel ich online eigentlich auch nur mitm Clan, da spielen wir vernünftig im Team und gewinnen eig. auch immer


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. April 2011)

was machste hier ?

Eigendlich sollte man endlich in nen MP shooter dieclan und teams vonden soloplayer trennen.Ein deathmatch ist genau das was man nur für sich selbst *ohne absprache* spielt.Sonst artet das in fallen stellen und wissen austausch aus.
Echt fair.
In team basierende spiele sollte das ziel einen vor die Fresse gelegt werden, das ewige gelaufe bei bad company 2 nervt zu den unfairen vorteilen eines höher rangigen.
In cod ist leider die camping gefahr groß, und natürlich die absprechgefahr, maps sind mittel groß und meistens schlecht durchdacht echte ziele gibt es nicht.Und wiso haben infinity ward und treyarsch die maps nicht nach spielmodi getrennt, wie bei ut3 deathmatch karten kleine enge gänge mit nahkampf waffen und für sniper tarn module. Die texturen sollten deckung geben.
die spaawn punkte sollten in häusern drin sein
alle team basierende matches sollten mal die maps von timesplitters ansehn und die von unreal tournament 2004 .3.Dann sollte es basenkämpfe geben wie in timesplitters ctf und bombing run.auf ut server begegne ich kaum cheater wenn nicht sogar nie welche.
Nur in konsolen spielen wie cod 4,5,6.7 ist das extremst angestiegen.Leider auch das campen und spawn killer.ein deathmatch sollte immer in räumen und gänge spielen und teils offenes gelände.
kleine maps wie bei cod 4 chipment beweisen ja das da ein 1_1 match fair gehen kann wäre in dieser map mehr ebenen drin würde es sogar taktisch gut gehen.Und die killstreaks sollten hart erareitet werden.Etwa die lösung wie bei crysis 2 per dogtags.achja ich habe einige ideen mal so ausn ärmel gerüttelt in 2 minuten


----------



## Primer (13. April 2011)

Da wirste aber nicht alle mit glücklich machen, gerade weil Battlefield große offene Maps mit Fahrzeugen hat, spiele ich hier am liebsten im MP. Taktik ist genug vorhanden, Teamplay wird gefördert, Extras sind durchdacht, Squadorganisation ist gut und Cheater sind mir bis jetzt fast noch nie untergekommen.

Man sollte nicht von einem Spiel alles möglich verlangen, jedes Spiel sollte einen speziellen MP anbieten und sich somit von anderen abheben. Zum Glück ist das auch so, zwischen CSS/CoD/Battlefield/Arma besteht je ein großer Unterschied und jeder MP bietet da was spezielles.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2011)

> Sonst artet das in fallen stellen und wissen austausch aus.



Teamplay ist schon unfair...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. April 2011)

ja im deathmatch, wenn ich mich absprechen würde dann hätte auser mir und meine kumpels keiner nee chance.Deswegen gibt in der esl nur team deathmatch. da ist absprache und ordnung gefragt.aber nicht im online Spiel in einen deathmatch.Das kommt cheaten sehr nahe


----------



## Superwip (14. April 2011)

Aso, du meinst FFA; ich dachte, du meinst TDM...


----------



## STSLeon (14. April 2011)

@Quanti:

Du hast the Witcher nicht gespielt? Das ist dein Spiel, da kann man mehr Frauen flachlegen als in allen Larry Leisure Spielen zusammen  Alkohol und Gewalt gibt natürlich es auch. Ich bin auch nie Fan von Rollenspielen gewesen. Entweder ich verlaufe mich oder ich bringe die wichtigen Personen um. Ausnahmen waren The Witcher 1 / Diablo 1 / Deus Ex 1

BTT:
Interessant wo die Thread jetzt hingekommen ist  Ich spiele aber auch lieber einen gut gemachten Singleplayer als Multiplayer. Crysis I u. II / Crysis Warhead, Bioshock II und in vielen anderen Titeln habe ich den MP einfach weggelassen. Meistens sind sie eh nicht gut und bieten nur den normalen Standart. Für den Multiplayer bleibt eigentlich nur die Battlefieldreihe. Den Singleplayer in Bad Company 2 hab ich noch nichtmal angefangen.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. April 2011)

Ist aber sehr witzig gemacht . Solltest du aber auf englisch spielen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. April 2011)

Antwort auf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-81.html#post2809219



Superwip schrieb:


> Höhere Profite? Eine Konsolenversion würde für Blizzard, wie schon gesagt, hohe Mehrkosten bei Entwicklung und Wartung verursachen und ein Teil der Einnahmen würde als Abgabe an den Publisher versickern; ob da noch was für Blizzard übrigbleibt?
> Vor allem aber hätte Blizzard mehr von einem PC Spieler… Wie gesagt: warum sich die Mühe antun? Es können ja sowieso alle auf dem PC zocken



Die Masse machts. Wenn sie ein paar € an Sony / MS abgeben müssen, verringern sich die Profite auch nur unwesentlich. Immerhin kassieren sie für 60 Tage satte 23€ pro Spieler (Preis von Amazon entnommen).



Superwip schrieb:


> Das ein Spiel auf der Konsole öfter verkauft wird heißt noch lange nicht, dass es weniger Spieler gäbe, wenn es keine Konsolenversion gäbe- insbesondere wenn die Raubkopierproblematik komplett wegfällt



WOW kann man ohnehin nicht Schwarzkopieren. Was hätte man auch davon? Man kann es sich afaik ganz legal komplett von Blizzard downloaden. https://eu.battle.net/account/download/
Und ohne Bezahlaccount kann man es dann sowieso nicht nutzen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei WoW gäbe es im Gegensatz zu anderen Crossplattformspielen sicher keine bevorzugte Bewerbung der Konsolenversion, desweiteren gibt es hier eben auch keine Raubkopieproblematik, die der PC Version übermäßig schadet



Was hat Werbung mit Schwarzkopien zu tun?



Superwip schrieb:


> Und Black Ops ist auch ein ganz schwacher Vergleich; ein Crossplattform RTS Spiel würde da wohl eher passen



Wieso ist BO ein schwacher Vergleich? Weil es aufzeigt, wie der PC immer weiter in der Versenkung verschwindet?





Superwip schrieb:


> Oh nein! Man muss aufrüsten!



Man kann auch einfach eine PS3 mit vorinstallierter 320GB HDD nehmen.  Das reicht dafür auch ohne weiteres aus.





Superwip schrieb:


> 4GiB RAM? Nein, wie kommst du auf diese Zahl?
> 
> Den RAM Bedarf –wie auch der übrige Ressourcenverbrauch- kann mit den Einstellungen extrem variiert werden; 1GiB RAM reicht zur Not @min durchaus aus
> 
> Für den RAM Verbrauch verantwortlich ist konkret vor allem die Sichtweite



Weil du es warst, der behauptete, WOW bräuchte sooooooo viel RAM und wäre allein deshalb nicht auf Konsolen portierbar. Und dann sagst du, dass du es sogar schon auf Uralt-Rechnern gespielt hast, die ganz sicher vom RAM nicht an moderne PCs heranreichen.
Ist dir auch mal generell aufgefallen, dass Crossplattformspiele auf dem PC IMMER mehr RAM vorraussetzen? Und das sogar bei den Mindestanforderungen. MW2 setzt mit mindestens 512MiB z.B. doppelt so viel vorraus, wie eine Konsole überhaupt zur Verfügung hat. Und Crysis 2 möchte MINDESTENS 2GiB RAM im System sehen. Auf Konsolen läuft es mit 256MiB mit akzeptabler Optik und guter Sichtweite trotzdem Butterweich.



Superwip schrieb:


> (die älteste Mindestanforderung nannte noch einen 800MHz Pentium III; ob das jemals ausgereicht hat kann ich aber nicht beurteilen)



Angenommen, damals hätte ein solcher PC gereicht, würde er dies wegen der gestiegenen Anforderungen nicht mehr und man müsste das Spiel entweder wegschmeißen oder einen neuen PC anschaffen. --> Ich dachte, auf dem PC gibt es keinen Aufrüstzwang? 




Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Ja, in die Steuerung muss man reinwachsen, auch ein erfahrener WoW Spieler bräuchte gegebenenfalls sicherlich zumindestens einige Minuten um sich an ein fremdes Interface zu gewöhnen- aber bereits von der ersten Minute an wäre die Konsole komplizierter; bereits von 0 weg gibt es immerhin, abgesehen von der  Bewegungssteuerung, die man über die Analogsticks realisieren würde bereits eine ganze Reihe von wichtigen Funktionen, die mit Tasten belegt werden müssen und die Gameplayrelevant sind- zu viele als das einfache Tastenbelegungen ausreichen würden
> 
> 2) Na wenigstens siehst du das ein
> 
> ...



1. Wo ist da der Nachteil für Konsolen? Es gibt wie gesagt genügend Tasten, um jede erforderliche Funktion in WOW mit einem Hotkey zu versehen.

3. Kann man über eine Ingamedatenbank regeln.





Superwip schrieb:


> Human? Human nennst du das?



Fallen dir keine Argumente dagegen ein? Wenn sich A neue Maps für das Spiel X kauft, können seine Freunde diese einfach über As Account ebenso herunterladen und mit den eigenen Accounts nutzen. Wo bitte ist das NICHT human??! Davon könnte sich Valve mit seinem Steam so einige Scheiben abschneiden.
Abgesehen davon hat es auch positive Aspekte, wenn man nicht jede beliebige Software installieren kann: Es gibt keine Viren für Konsolen. Für den PC hingegen geht die Zahl in die Millionen, weil das System so viele Schlupflöcher für Parasiten aller Art bereithält. Teilweise fängt man sich sogar Viren über ganz reguläres Surfen ein, wenn man ohne Virenscanner unterwegs ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Praktisch alle Nachteile und Einschränkungen der Konsolen sind eine direkte Folge von DRM Maßnahmen/Überlegungen; das beste/offensichtlichste Beispiel dafür ist das nachträgliche Entfernen der Linuxoption auf der PS3



Also sind die einzigen wichtigen Nachteile an Konsolen die, dass man keine beliebige Software installieren kann? Da geb ich dir sogar recht.  Wie gesagt ist die PS3 zwar in der Lage, Musik und Videos von der HDD wiederzugeben, aber die Art und Weise wie das gelöst wird ist aus meiner Sicht imo ziemlich miserabel: Man kann keine eigenen Ordner erstellen sondern bestenfalls Playlists. Wenn ich vom PC einen Ordner mit bunt durcheinander gewürfelter Lieblingsmusik auf die PS3 kopiere, zerbröselt er die ganze tolle Auflistung in gefühlte 10000 neue Ordner, die jeweils nach den Abstammungsalben der Lieder benannt sind. Alternativ kann man die Lieder allesamt auch nach Alphabet Ordnen oder einfach nur sämtliche Lieder von der ganzen HDD in EINER Übersicht. Komfort ist was anderes. -.-



Superwip schrieb:


> 1. Konsolen könnten ja genauso gut komplett offen sein- praktisch PCs mit standardisierter Hardware und einer standardisierten Firmware, von der aus man Spiele starten kann aber sonst komplett offen, enischließlich der Möglichkeiten von Mods, alternativen Betriebssystemen mit vollem Hardwarezugriff, Privatkopien flexibler Zusatzhardware,…
> 
> 2. Auf den Konsolen ist es auch mindestens genauso möglich den Gebrauchtmarkt einzuschränken; online gekaufte Spiele können auch heute sowieso nicht weiterverkauft werden, die Möglichkeiten gehen hier sogar noch weiter als auf dem PC da man eine Spieleinstallation auf der Konsole mit einer eindeutigen Hardware ID verknüpfen könnte


 
1. Mir fallen 3 Gründe ein, weshalb man keine beliebige Software auf Konsolen installieren kann.
1) Viren / Systemsicherheit (wenn die Nutzer anfangen zu jammern, dass die Firmware nicht mehr lädt oder die VISA-Card gehackt wurde, darf Sony vermutlich für die Schäden aufkommen)
2) Schwarzkopien (vermutlich DER Hauptgrund für die Cracker um die Konsole zu entsperren)
3) Vermeidung von Manipulationen (Cheater, MW2 soll teilweise unspielbar gewesen sein, als die PS3 für kurze Zeit crackbar war)
    Gegen 1) und 3) müsste man Gegenmaßnahmen treffen und das ewige Katz und Mausspiel des PCs (Virenprogrammierer vs Antivirenprogrammierer) würde sich auf die PS3 übertragen. Das     kostet Zeit, Geld und Nerven für Entwickler sowie für die Nutzer. Allerdings soll eine Konsole durch ihre Einfachheit bestechen
2. Klar kann man etwaige Spieler weiterverkaufen. Das funktioniert genauso wie mit Downloadcontent (siehe oben). Nur hat das den Vorteil, dass dann sowohl Käufer als auch Verkäufer über das Spiel verfügen. Einziger Nachteil ist der, dass Dinge aus dem PS-Store wie gesagt nur auf 5 Systemen aktiviert werden können. Ein Spiel könnte also theoretisch 4 mal weiterverkauft werden. Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass da einer dabei ist, der das Spiel nicht weiterverkaufen will, ist schon sehr hoch und so reicht die Menge vollkommen aus.




Superwip schrieb:


> Und DLCs, die ich überhaupt auch für eine meist inhaltlose Abzocke halte interressieren mich auch nur eingeschränkt zumindestens auf der Xbox 360 ist es auch keineswegs in der Form möglich ein einmal gekauftes DLC auf zwei verschiedenen Konsolen mit zwei verschiedenen Accounts zu installieren



Mag sein, für die Xbox360 kann ich nicht sprechen.



Superwip schrieb:


> “Viele Treiber”?
> 
> Und wenn schon, ein Treiberupdate kann man auch rückgängig machen oder schlimmstenfalls den default Videotreiber nutzen



Dummerweise betraf es bei der 4870 damals die Releasetreiber. Es gab also einfach keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten und man musste warten, bis AMD das Problem behoben hat. Es dauerte afaik 2 oder 3 Treiberrevisionen, bis das Problem dauerhaft beseitigt war.





Superwip schrieb:


> Und: wenn man die Preise zu hoch treibt kauft es niemand.



Sag das den Apple-Fans. 



Superwip schrieb:


> (Anm.: es geht um die Behauptung, Crysis wäre ein „Debakel“ gewesen)
> -Crysis gehört zu den Egoshootern mit den besten Bewertungen überhaupt; ich hab hier einfach die Liste auf Wikipedia kopiert:



Lustigerweise sehen das viele Spieler anders. Da wird die flache Story und kurze Spieldauer extrem bemängelt.




Superwip schrieb:


> -Crysis war, wie schon gesagt, durchaus ein Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg wenn auch kein so großer und schneller wie erhofft
> -Der „Hype“ war und ist meiner Meinung nach absolut gerechtfertigt; meiner Meinung nach geht es, wie schon gesagt, um den besten Egoshooter überhaupt



Da gehen unsere Meinungen also auseinander. 




Superwip schrieb:


> 1)  Crysis ist dir zu leicht? Wie kannst du das beurteilen ohne es jemals durchgespielt zu haben, geschweige denn auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, vom Multiplayer muss ich hier wohl gar nicht erst anfangen…



Quasi so wie mit Medizin? Es schmeckt zwar nicht, aber schlucken muss man es trotzdem?  Stalker sollte für mich das letzte Spiel sein, durch welches ich mich trotz Abneigung durchgequält habe.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Innovationslose Standardkost? Crysis hält in vielerlei Hinsicht an alten Tugenden fest, die in anderen Spielen verlorengegangen sind um die Steuerung (für die Konsolen?) zu vereinfachen (speziell hinlegen und Umstellen der Waffenfeuermodi)



Hinlegen kann ich mich in MW2 auch. Die Sache mit den Feuermodi trifft ebenso auf MW2 - ein Multiplattformtitel – zu. Ergo muss das dann ja auch genauso gut sein wie Crysis.  Ich fand MW2 allerdings bei weitem besser, wenn auch die Story vergleichbar flach war. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Nano Suite ist auch komplett neu und lässt sich nur sehr eingeschränkt mit Powerups vergleichen… abgesehen davon: es ist und bleibt ein Egoshooter; diese „Kritikpunkte“ könnte man auch auf praktisch jeden anderen Egoshooter übertragen, nicht zuletzt die großen Konsolenköder Killzone und Halo



KillZone und Halo stechen in der Weise hervor, als dass es kaum futuristische Shooter gibt. Da fallen mir sonst eigentlich nur Doom 3, BF2142 und Dead Space als einiger maßen aktuelle Spiele ein. Ersteres und letzteres sind allerdings ehr SciFi-Horroshooter und somit nur eingeschränkt mit den beiden genannten Spielen vergleichbar und BF2142 ist ein reines MP-Game.

Das Setting in Crysis hingegen unterscheidet sich kaum von FarCry, nur dass die Trigene durch Aliens vertauscht wurden. Crysis 2 könnte in der Hinsicht ein wenig mehr bieten (in der Stadt gegen Aliens kämpfen? Da fällt mir sonst bestenfalls noch HL2 ein). Bei Gelegenheit schau ich da mal rein.



Superwip schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt die innovative gameplayrelevante Physik, die in Sachen Komplexität zu den besten überhaupt gehört



In der ersten Szene, wo man in Crysis am Strand aufklatscht, habe ich einfach mal die Schildkröte aufgehoben und wieder fallen lassen. Hinterher war sie tot.  Da musste ich zum ersten mal über die Physik lachen. Ansonsten empfand ich die Physik nicht sooo gameplayrelevant. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat es Gegner kaum gestört, wenn ein herumfliegendes Blech auf ihnen landete. Keinen Mux haben sie von sich gegeben. Ansonsten stimmt es schon, dass es durchaus imposant aussah, wie die kleinen Holzhütten auseinander geflogen sind. Allerdings konnte man die Einzelteile nicht weiter zerlegen.



Superwip schrieb:


> _Irgendein_ Mod ist nicht multiplayertauglich! Oh noez! Zum Glück gibt es soetwas nicht auf den Konsolen…
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Argument? Lieber auf Features verzichten als die Gefahr eigehen, dass sie nicht funktionieren könnten, selbst wenn das keine Auswirkungen auf das übrige System/Programm haben könnte?



Ich sag mal so: Ich vermisse Mods nicht. Ich konnte mir jederzeit alle möglichen Mods für HL2 oder sonstwas auf den PC packen, als ich noch aktiv und hauptsächlich an diesem gespielt habe, aber getan hab ichs nie. Die einzigen Games, die ich wie gesagt bisher überhaupt gemoddet habe waren GTA3 und CnC – Generals.
Aus dem Grund sind Mods aus meiner Sicht auch kein großer Pluspunkt für PCs bzw kein gewichtiger Minuspunkt für Konsolen.
PS: Es gibt KAUM Mods, die wirklich Multiplayertauglich sind.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur ein wenig informiert kann man solche Probleme leicht vorbeugen; auch hier gilt: wenn man Probleme mit etwas bekommt oder bekommen kann, was auf den Konsolen überhaupt nicht möglich wäre ist das noch lange kein Nachteil; das ist als würdest du für ein Auto ohne Motor argumentieren, weil es dann nie Motorschäden geben kann…



Nicht alle Probleme, die auftreten können, sind irgendwo dokumentiert. Das ist bei der Hardwarevielfalt auch gar nicht möglich. Wie gesagt ist das Forum hier nicht umsonst voll mit Hilferufen wegen Hardwareprobleme. Oder sind das alles Einzelfälle? 
Also sind Viren und Hardwareinkompatibilitäten aus deiner Sicht ein Vorteil für den PC? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Alle Bewegungssteuerungen gleich? Vor allem Kinect ist technisch gesehen und vom gesamten Konzept her aber auch in der Anwendung komplett anders, aber auch zwischen der Wii „Fernbedienung“ und PS Move gibt es gravierende Unterschiede wobei beide ihre Vor-und Nachteile haben



Sowohl Kinect, als auch Move und Wii funktionieren nach einem und dem gleichen Prinzip: Eine Kamera erkennt, ob sich Objekte vor ihr bewegen.
Der Unterschied zwischen Kinect / Move und Wii ist der, dass die Wii im Infrarotbereich arbeitet und Move / Kinect im sichtbaren Lichtbereich. Move setzt eine gewisse Lichtintensität voraus (Kugeln leuchten) und Kinect erfasst einfach alles im Raum und schaut, wo Veränderungen auftreten. Letzteres klingt zwar im ersten Moment am besten, ist aber auf eine sehr kleine Auflösung beschränkt, was die Präzision einschränkt.

Mit allen Systemen (abgesehen von Zusätzen wie das Wii-Balance-Board) könnte man theoretisch 1:1 die gleichen Spiele realisieren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei Joysticks gibt es auch viel weniger Auswahl, vor allem im High-End Bereich (der für Konsolen praktisch inexistent ist) wobei man hier alles, was es für die Konsolen gibt auch am PC verwenden kann, auch bei Lenkrädern hat der PC in Sachen Auswahl die Nase vorne



Wozu ein Joystick, wenn doch die Controller an sich schon quasi zwei Stück davon haben? Was verstehst du bei einem Joystick / Lenkrad eigentlich unter HighEnd?



Superwip schrieb:


> Mehr Qualität auf den Konsolen? Oho!



- keine Kopierschutzmechanismen / Installationsbeschränkungen bei Kaufspielen auf BluRay
- keine Einschränkungen bei der Hardware (siehe z.B. Probleme mit GTA4 auf AMD-GPUs zum Release)
- keine Onlineaktivierungen (Homefront war zu beginn angeblich nicht Spielbar, weil die Server überlastet waren und über Assassins Creed 2 brauche ich wohl gar nicht erst anfangen zu schreiben)
- keine Accounts bei irgendwelchen Herstellern für jedes Spiel notwenig (einer meinte doch hier, dass er sich bei 3 Services anmelden musste, ehe er Crysis 2 spielen konnte?  Zudem habe ich somit in jedem Spiel die gleichen Kontaktlisten und soziale Kontakte können sich viel besser entwickeln (was allerdings als Ausnahme auch auf Steam zutrifft))
- Splitscreenmodus in quasi jedem Spiel
- kein Zwang zur Installation von Zusatzsoftware (Hast du mal versucht, HL2 ohne Steam zu installieren? Und mangels anderer Server ist man bei vielen Onlinespielen gezwungen, Punkbuster zu installieren...)
- Chancengleichheit, da die meisten mit dem Standardcontroller spielen
- Sharing von DLC
- das Spiel läuft unabhängig vom Alter der Konsole

--> Ja, die Konsole bietet bei Spielen eine deutlich bessere Qualität und für die bin ich auch bereit, etwas mehr zu bezahlen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein fauler Kompromiss? Es ist vielleicht keine Optimallösung aber eine durchaus brauchbare; wenn ich da an die vielen Kompromisse denke, die man etwa mit einer Konsole und/oder einem 40€ „PC“ eingehen muss…



Hmm tjoa, ich muss mich auf Konsolen mit schlechterer Grafik zufrieden geben...Aber sonst?
Ohh achja, ich kann keine Worddokumente bearbeiten. So ein Jammer... Not.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und das sie die Firmware nicht weiter kastrieren ist lange nicht gesagt; die Gerüchte im Bezug auf Hardwarebezogene Onlineaktivierung von Spielen sind ja bekannt; dann hilft kein „fauler Kompromiss“, wie das Erstellen mehrerer STEAM Accounts mehr, dann kann man nurnoch das Spiel samt Konsole verkaufen



Gerüchte sind Gerüchte und denen vertraue ich nicht. Ebensowenig vertraue ich auf Benchmarks, die Monate vor dem Release auftauchen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann in STEAM maximal aus dem Multiplayer gebannt werden, das kann auf der Konsole genauso gut passieren; das Leute zu Unrecht gebannt wurden gibt es auch auf beiden Seiten zuletzt etwa im Zusammenhang mit Sonys verzweifelten Versuchen PS3 Jailbreaker zu bannen



Das Problem ist nur, dass einige Games ohne Multiplayer praktisch wertlos sind. Im Falle von Steam sind die Spiele dann nach wie vor an den Account gebunden und bleiben wertlos. Wenn mein PSN-Account gesperrt wird, erstelle ich einen neuen (hab sowieso mehrere) und Spiele die gleichen Spiele weiter. Dass Sony gecrackte Konsolen komplett banned ist wenig verwunderlich, ansonsten könnte man diese wohl kaum dauerhaft vom PSN fernhalten. Man darf allerdings den Account behalten und von einer ungesperrten Konsole aus weiterspielen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Anmerkung: es geht um GR-Thunderstorms Behauptung, World of Warcraft könnte ohne radikale Überarbeitung des gesamten Spielprinzips auf die Konsole portiert werden und darum, dass die VoIP Kommunikation zwischen PC und Konsolenspielern auf gemischten Servern „etwas“ problematisch wäre



Was redest du eigentlich die ganze Zeit von gemischten Servern? Davon habe ich niemals gesprochen.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2 PS3s, eine zum Spielen, eine für VoIP?! Dann bräuchten aber alle beteiligten eine (zweite) PS3 einschließlich eventueller PC Spieler; die VoIP Kommunikation mit dem PC ist auf der Konsole ja leider nicht möglich (eventuell irgendwie mit einer gecrackten Konsole und Linux aber kein gängiges VoIP Programm ist PPC tauglich; vielleicht könnte man ja irgendwie ein altes PPC Mac Programm entsprechend hinbiegen)
> 
> Klingt wirklich nach einer brauchbaren und alltagstauglichen Lösung!



Du bist doch derjenige, der sonst alle möglichen Absurditäten als optimale Lösung anpreist. 





Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Man kann eine geringere Spielerzahl nicht vollständig durch weniger Server kompensieren; einerseits würden bei weniger als 4 Servern (also ~20000+ aktive Spieler- pro Sprachversion) nichtmehr alle Servertypen zur Verfügung stehen was sich natürlich negativ auswirken würde, andererseits würde das die Situation bei Random Instanz und Schlachtfeldwartschlangen nicht verbessern da diese Serverübergreifend funktionieren



Wenn man schon mit weniger Spielern pro Server rechnet, kann man auch einfach gleich mehrere virtuelle Server auf einen richtigen packen.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) WoW kannst du nicht mit einem Egoshooter vergleichen; praktisch alle „ernsthaften“ Spieler und Pros spielen Crossplattformspiele, gerade Egoshooter auf dem PC; Konsolenspieler reden sich, angesprochen auf Nachteile bei Steuerung, Grafik, Gameplay und Erweiterbarkeit meist darauf heraus, dass sie sowieso nur „aus Spaß“ und wohl auch nicht allzu ernsthaft im Multiplayer spielen; WoW lebt aber davon (durch die Monatlichen Gebüren insbesondere auch wirtschaftlich), dass es von den Spielern ernsthaft und langfristig gespielt wird; auch daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Spieler, wenn sie nicht aufhören, früher oder später auf den PC wechseln bei WoW vermutlich noch wesentlich größer als bei anderen Spielen- zusätzlich zu den anderen Faktoren



Aha, also hast du nur bestätigt, was ich schon gefühlte 20 Postings zuvor geschrieben habe: Konsolenspieler wechseln die Spiele häufiger und arbeiten sich oftmals nicht so stark in die Steuerung ein. Wie gesagt hatte ich damals auf dem PC mit wesentlich mehr Flamern zu tun, als jetzt, was mich auf Dauer tierisch genervt hat. PC-Spieler nehmen das Spielen einfach ernster und flippen dementsprechend auch häufiger mal aus beim Zocken, aber ob das gut oder schlecht ist bleibt die Frage.
Mein WG-Mitbewohner muss mal wieder herhalten: Der brüllt oft über Stunden die ganze Wohnung zusammen, wenn es in WOW nicht läuft, wie er es will.




Superwip schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht mit einem >1GHz P3 >256MiB RAM PC ein derartiges Video zu betrachten? Viel Spaß! In manchen Codecs geht das vielleicht gerade noch so, in vielen, einschließlich etwa Flash kannst du es vergessen



Ist gar kein Problem. Schließlich musste besagter 800MHz-Pentium 3-PC damals als DVD-Player herhalten, weil kein anderes Gerät zur Verfügung stand. Ansonsten hätte das voreingebaute DVD-LW auch keinen Sinn gemacht, weil es zu der Zeit noch praktisch keine Software auf diesem Medium gab. Filme liefen vollkommen ruckelfrei.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das geht solange gut, wie man nur eigene Dokumente bearbeiten/betrachten will



OpenOffice hat auch keine Probleme damit, neuere Dokumente zu öffnen. Dementsprechend könnte man auch einfach dieses auf einen alten PC packen.

PS: Ich finde es schon komisch, dass du andauernd meinst, man müsse einen PC UND eine Konsole kaufen, wenn man sich eine neue Konsole anschafft. Aber sobald nach PC-Zusammenstellungen gefragt wird, betonst du wehement, dass ein OS ja im Normalfall vorhanden sei und somit bei den Kosten für ein neues System nicht berücksichtigt werden muss. Die Frage ist nur, woher soll dieses OS kommen, wenn ja anscheinend vorher kein PC vorhanden war? Damit hast du doch indirekt schon gesagt, dass jeder bereits einen PC hat und wenn man eine Konsole kauft, muss man dementsprechend auch KEINEN PC dazu kaufen, da dieser wie gesagt längst vorhanden ist. Anstelle eines Hardwareupgrades des alten Rechners für 250€ könnte man sich locker eine PS3 oder eine Xbox360 kaufen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Derartige „andere Software“ war aber eben bitter nötig um auch nur einfachste Aufgaben zu erfüllen; Tastenkombinationen nachzureichen ist zwar möglich aber sehr aufwendig, plug&play, leistungsfähigere Netzwerkprotokolle, besser geordnete Menüs,… bekommt man davon auch nicht
> 
> Windows 98 erkennt nativ nichtmal die meisten USB Sticks…



Man kann auf einem 800MHz Rechner auch locker WinXP installieren. Das habe ich mit unserem PC auch gemacht und das System läuft 1A.
Man könnte jetzt einwerfen, dass man WinXP ja dann extra kaufen müsste und man über die 40€ hinauskäme usw.usf. Aber wie gesagt hast du es ja schon selbst angemerkt, dass entsprechende Lizenzen sowieso in jedem Haushalt rumliegen. 






Superwip schrieb:


> Ja wozu ein Netzwerk?
> 
> Das authentische 56k Modem hängt doch an der RS-232 Schnittstelle…
> 
> ...



1. Schonmal von DSL-Modems gehört? Das sind so kleine Dinger, die klemmt man zwischen USB-Anschluss und Telefondose und verbindet sich damit zum Internet.
2. Dafür gibt es Zusatzsoftware wie „PS3 Media Server“, die alles automatisch regelt.
3. Man könnte auf besagten alten PCs auch wie gesagt WinXP installieren, wodurch das ganze noch erleichtert wird. Schließlich läuft das auch noch auf unserem alten 800MHz-P3 butterweich.
4. Man könnte die PS3 zum Internet verbinden, ohne dass der Win98-PC im Netzwerk mit drin steckt (was der Kern meiner ursprünglichen Aussage sein sollte).
Zusatz zu 1: Hier ein Link: Allied Telesis AT AR215 - AT-AR215 Das läuft sogar unter Win98.



Superwip schrieb:


> -Weil man auch bei der modernen Office Arbeit Multimediadateien braucht
> -Weil man die Multimediadateien eventuell bearbeiten möchte
> -Weil die PS3 unter Umständen nicht zu exotischen Formaten kompatibel ist oder man etwa komprimierte oder verschlüsselte Dateien auf der PS3 nicht entpacken oder entschlüsseln kann
> -Weil auch die Speicherkapazitäten der PS3 ähnlich beschränkt sind
> ...



Die paar Dateien die man braucht kann man dann immer noch von der PS3 auf den PC kopieren. Zip und Co gehören für mich zwar nicht zu Multimedia, aber ich wüsste nicht, wieso solche Programme nicht auch auf langsamen Rechnern laufen sollten. Das konvertieren von Musik hab ich damals mit dem 800MHz-P3 massenhaft gemacht und es ging ziemlich flott. Videos kann man ebenfalls konvertieren und dafür einfach den PC eine Nacht laufen lassen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dieser Probleme können zwar zumindestens teilweise via Jailbreak+ Linux gelöst werden, unter Linux, mit nicht optimierten Programmen wird aber auch die PS3 schnell zur Schnecke



Quelle?



Superwip schrieb:


> Google Maps funktioniert zwar auf der PS3 aber nicht besonders Performant; wenn man es damit geschafft hat den gewünschten Screenshot zu erstellen muss man diesen dann aber noch irgendwie auf den PC bekommen...



USB-Sticks?



Superwip schrieb:


> Brauchen nicht, nützlich ist es dennoch; in einem 40€ Laptop aus der Bucht steckt auch sicher keine Voodoo Rush sondern eher etwas in Richtung „Intel Graphics Technology“ (IGP einiger P2/P3 Chipsätze) oder eine angesprochene NeoMagic MagicGraph mit jeweils maximal 1024x768; wenn man aber so arm ist kann man sich auch keinen Externen Bildschirm leisten; mehr als 800x600 beim internen Bildschirm wird man für das Geld kaum finden; dieses Problem kann man aber zur Not lösen, indem man den TV als Bildschirm nutzt



Früher hatte niemand größere Monitore als 800x600 und dennoch konnte man damit alle notwendigen Arbeiten verrichten. Wieso sollte das heute nicht mehr gehen? Außerdem skaliert PowerPoint automatisch mit der Bildschirmauflösung.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke, es gibt ungefähr genausoviele (~0), die ein IPad als vollständigen Ersatz für einen PC sehen wie Leute, die eine PS3 als vollständigen Ersatz für einen PC sehen…



Sag das mal nem Komilitonen von mir. Seitdem er sein iPad hat liegt sein Macbook in der Ecke und verstaubt. Einen „richtigen“ PC hat er überhaupt nicht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber wenn man als Konsolennutzer seit 5 Jahren auf seiner immer gleichen, veraltenden Hardware hockt verliert man wahrscheinlich das Zeitgefühl


 
Hardware ist bereits bei Release veraltet. Selbst eine GTX590 ist veraltet, weil Nvidia in seinen Laboren mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bereits an der übernächsten Generation arbeitet.

Mit Linux wie gesagt kann man die PS3 sehr wohl als PC-Ersatz ansehen. Wenn man sich OpenSource-Software besorgt und die Quellcodes durch entsprechende Compiler jagt, sollten diese ohne weiteres auf der PS3 laufen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Informationsbeschaffungsseiten?
> 
> Wikipedia und Google sind tatsächlich sehr ressourcenschonend aber das war es im wesentlichen auch schon; abhängig vom Thema eines Referats kann man auch auf „Spaßseiten“ Informationen suchen
> 
> Auch um Flashvideos wird man teilweise nur schwer herumkommen, auch unabhängig von Referaten; Online Nachhilfevideos, die es mittlerweile zu jedem erdenklichen Thema gibt können etwa sehr nützlich sein, sind aber aus erster Hand meist nur als Flashvideos auf den bekannten Videoplattformen verfügbar



Derartige Videos sind in der Regel ohnehin nur in 320p verfügbar. Das läuft ohne weiteres auf einem alten Rechner. Mit unserem damaligen PC war ich auch regelmäßig auf Flashseiten unterwegs und nichts hat geruckelt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt waren sie das nicht; man kann mit der Auflösung zwar noch weiter heruntergehen aber das wird dann auch wirklich ekelhaft



Dann hab ich wohl einen Wunder-Pentium 3 gehabt, wenn DVDs und andere Videos so problemlos darauf liefen.  Wenn das bei deinen PCs nicht der Fall ist, solltest du evtl. mal das System etwas aufräumen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und das die PS3 eine brauchbare „Video Workstation“ ist wage ich zu bezweifeln (wenn auch vermutlich eine bessere als ein <1GHz P3 Laptop)- zumal sie sicherlich keine Flashvideos als Quelle nutzen kann sodass man diese erst auf dem PC konvertieren müsste…



Bisher habe ich noch nicht versucht, Videos damit zu schneiden. Das hole ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach und geb dann ein Feedback, wie es sich so macht.




Superwip schrieb:


> Grafikprügel? Ich will damit nur betonen, dass damit praktisch alles laufen sollte, was auch auf der Konsole läuft



Hier nochmal deine Zusammenstellung:



Superwip schrieb:


> Athlon II X3 445: ~62€
> Billiges AM3 MB: ~40€
> 4GiB billiger DDR3 RAM: ~33€
> HD 5670 oder GT 440: ~62 bzw. 66€
> ...



Was ist mit BluRays inkl. Dolby-Sound? Deine Auflistung liegt derzeit bei ~300€ ohne Porto. Allerdings sind versandkosten ein nicht unerheblicher Kostenfaktor. Man muss schon viel Glück haben, wenn man alle Teile zum günstigsten Preis beim gleichen Shop bekommt. Dafür kannst du allein nochmal gute 30€ draufrechnen. Dann willst du ja einen PC bauen, der alles kann, was die PS3 kann. Also muss das DVD-LW weg und ein BD-LW her. Das macht dann nochmal 30€ mehr. Dann will man ja noch irgendwie Eingaben tätigen. Günstige Maus+Tastatursets bekommt man ab 10€. Noch dazu gibt es 1TB HDDs erst ab 40€ und nicht schon ab 30€. Also nochmal 10€ mehr. Mainboards mit einem Onboardsound, der auch alle gängigen Dolby-Features unterstützt, sucht man im Preisrahmen unter 100€ vergeblich. Eine Soundkarte muss also her oder ein teureres Mobo. Das macht dann nochmal 55€ mehr, wenn man sich für die Soundkarte mit Dolby-Digital und DTS entscheidet.

Damit sind wir grob geschätzt bei 430€, also über 100€ mehr als die PS3 derzeit kostet. Für deine 290€ bekommst du also bei weitem nicht den gewollten hardwaretechnischen Funktionsumfang.



Superwip schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: wir reden hier aber nicht von einem „modernen“ System sondern von einem Netbook auf dem du mit der Verwendung von Steinzeitsoftware Leistung sparen willst; das Zahlt sich am Ende aber kaum aus, darum geht es; möglich ist es sicher aber einen großartigen Performancegewinn hat man nicht- eher einen Haufen Kompatibilitätsprobleme


 
16bit Programme gibt es doch ohnehin seit fast 20 Jahren nicht mehr. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: den Login kann man automatisieren:
> 
> Und: dass man die Accountdaten verliert und gleichzeitig zu vergisst ist unwahrscheilicher und leichter zu verhindern als den eventuellen Verlust einer Spiele DVD… ein Passwort kann man immerhin einfach und legal beliebig oft „sicherungskopieren“



Wie kann man denn das Login automatisieren? Davon höre ich zum ersten mal. Letzten Endes muss man meines Wissens nach manuell die Daten eingeben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die meisten davon sind kostenlos und viele PC exklusiv
> 
> Abgesehen davon gibt es auch auf der Konsole (kostenpflichtige) Spiele, die nur im Webstore erhältlich sind



Auf der PS3 gibt es ebenso zahllose exklusive Minigames für ein paar €. Diese kann man aber noch mit Freunden Sharen und somit einen Teil des Preises von Freunden zurückbekommen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Alternative kostet nur auf den ersten Blick sehr viel mehr; auf den zweiten Blick würde sich das durch die Möglichkeit dann die Konsole einzusparen zumindestens großteils relativieren



Wie gesagt kann man eine Konsole nicht durch einen PC ersetzen (andersrum ohne Linux aber auch nicht), da es einfach ein komplett anderes Erlebnis ist, mit Freunden auf dem Sofa aktuelle Games im Splitscreen zu zocken. Wenn man mit dem PC offline im Multiplayer zocken will, muss man diesen zwangsläufig mitschleppen. Viel Spaß wenn man, nebenbei etwas trinken möchte, dann nicht mehr mit dem Auto fahren darf und auch nicht beim Kumpel übernachten kann, weil man am nächsten Morgen zur Uni / Arbeit muss. Dann muss man den PC stehen lassen und zu Fuß Heim.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber wirklich weit hergeholt…
> 
> Vorgekommen ist das jedenfalls noch nie, wäre wohl auch ein riesiger Skandal…
> 
> Abgesehen davon müsste Valve, wenn sie den Account kaufen diesen auch bezahlen...



Das wäre lediglich ein probates Mittel, um die AGB durchzusetzen.

Steam Subscriber Agreement

[q]Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben. [/q] 
Man kann hier, wie schon gesagt, sehr leicht beliebige Redundanzen erzielen; die Gefahr eine CD/DVD zu verlieren bzw. das diese unbrauchbar wird ist weit größer





Superwip schrieb:


> Ja ja, die vielen Konsolenvorteile…
> 
> … wie etwa die fehlende Chatfunktion, das undefinierte Konsolen“feeling“, die höhere DAU Kompatibilität und der fehlende „Zwang“ seine Hardware auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten



Siehe weiter oben. Chatfunktionen gibt es übrigens auch in manchen Spielen.

Zum Thema Konsolenfeeling:
Ein Kumpel hat mal das Shisharauchen mit dem Zigarettenrauchen verglichen und warum er das erste besser fände. Dazu sagte er: „Für eine Shisha nehme ich mir extra Zeit, setze mich mit Freunden zusammen, baue alles liebevoll auf und habe dann einen guten Geschmack und Spaß. Eine Zigarette ist mehr eine ******** für zwischendurch. Ich zünd sie an, paff sie durch und schmeiß sie weg.“

Ähnlich geht es mir beim Einschalten meiner Konsole. Dafür nehme ich mir ebenfalls extra Zeit, wenn ich eine Pause vom Lernen einlege. Wenn ich das Piepen beim Einschalten der PS3 höre, langsam der leise Lüfter hochtourt und ich den Monitor auf den HDMI-Eingang umschalte und ich weiß, gleich geht’s los, ist das einfach mal ein geiles Feeling.  Aber als eingefleischter PC-Fanboy wirst du das wohl niemals so wahrnehmen können. 
Ein PC-Spiel ist die besagte „******** für zwischendurch“.  Am Computer sitze ich die ganze Zeit und es ist einfach nichts besonderes aus meiner Sicht. Wenn ich keinen Bock mehr aufs Lernen habe, geh ich zum Desktop und starte ein Spiel. Dabei sitze ich allerdings die ganze Zeit am gleichen Gerät, an dem ich sonst ARBEITE. Beim Spielen denke ich also die ganze Zeit nur daran, was ich alles noch machen muss und das zerstört ganz einfach den Spielspaß, egal ob ichs will oder nicht.


Das ganze rede ich auch nicht einfach so daher. Wenn du studieren würdest und das Fach „Arbeitswissenschaften“ besucht hättest, wüsstest du, dass da einiges an Psychologie dahinter steckt. So soll man z.B. Computer und dergleichen aus dem Schlafzimmer fernhalten, da man sie mit Arbeit assoziiert und somit das Schlafverhalten gestört werden kann. Umgekehrt stört das Bett die Moral bei der Arbeit, weil man sich praktisch in einem Ruheraum befindet und man unterbewusst automatisch zur Ruhe kommen möchte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein PC Ersatz ist und war die PS3 jedenfalls sicherlich nie; die Programmauswahl für PPC Linux ist einfach viel zu stark eingeschränkt und ihre effektive Leistung unter Linux, ohne Optimierung auf ihre doch sehr exotische Hardware ist bestenfalls auf dem Niveau eines Netbooks; hinzu kommt auch noch die geringe Anschlussvielfalt und die fehlende Erweiterbarkeit (selbst für elementare USB Peripherie sind kaum Treiber verfügbar, Aufrüsten der primären Komponenten ist sowieso nicht möglich)


 
1. Quelle für die Behauptung mit der Leistung?
2. Für jeden Durchschnittsnutzer, der nur Surft, ab und an einen Text schreibt oder mit PowerPoint für die Arbeit eine Presentation macht, Karten spielt und nebenbei Musik hört reichen die Boardmittel von PPC-Linux-Distributionen locker aus.



Superwip schrieb:


> Der PC keine ernstzunehmende Alternative? Ja ja, wegen den vielen Konsolenvorteilen…
> 
> Der PC tot? Ah ja…



Noch zu PS2-Zeiten sah es wesentlich besser für den PC aus. Es gab wesentlich weniger Multiplattformtitel und Konsole und PC waren wesentlich stärker separiert und demzufolge keine wirklichen Konkurenten. Heute sieht es anders aus: Praktisch jedes Spiel erscheint auf allen Plattformen und aus „irgendwelchen“ Gründen verkaufen sich die Konsolenspiele durchweg besser. Der PC ist nur noch in den seltensten Fällen die Leadplattform und bekommt im Normalfall nur noch schlecht portierten Quark auf die Festplatte geschmiert. Firmen wie EA, die in den letzten 10 Jahren praktisch alle kleinen und guten Entwickler aufgekauft haben und sich ebenfalls hauptsächlich auf die Konsolen stützen tun ihr übriges. Selbst Hardliner wie Crytek und Valve springen auf den Konsolenzug auf. Dabei hatte gerade Valve immer wieder betont, dass man sich immer auf den PC konzentrieren werde und hat sich nichtmal selbst die 5min genommen, um die OrangeBox auf Konsolen zu portieren, sondern hat lieber den Auftrag für die Portierung der OrangeBox an EA gegeben und dann mit denen die Profite geteilt, obwohl man das auch locker selber hinbekommen hätte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar ganz sicher mehr als zwei Sorten von Enthusiasten... aber alle, mit Ausnahme derer, die in irgendein Konsolenexklusives Spiel vernarrt sind werden sich auf dem PC wohler fühlen
> 
> Natürlich versuchen gerade Enthusiasten meist durch Optimierungen ein möglichst gutes Spielerlebnis zu erzielen- auf der Konsole ist das aber nicht möglich, da bekommt jeder den selben Einheitsbrei serviert



Was ist mit Spielspaß-Enthusiasten? Oder Komfort-Enthusiasten? Sound-Enthusiasten? Die werden sich ausnahmslos auf Konsolen besser aufgehoben fühlen. Erstere, weil ihnen Grafik schlicht egal ist, zweitere, weil sie ein Spiel nur einlegen und loszocken wollen und letztere, weil es quasi in jedem PS3-Game Dolby-Features en mass gibt, was auf dem PC oftmals nicht der Fall ist.

Definiere „Einheitsbrei“. Wenn es um Genrevielfalt geht, sind Konsolen wesentlich besser aufgestellt. Bis auf RTS bieten sie in jedem Genre das gleiche wie die PCs auch, allerdings mangelt es PCs an Jump'n'Runs, Beat'Em'Ups und oftmals auch an Sportspielen.



Superwip schrieb:


> .-Eine Möglichkeit auf mehreren Monitoren zu Zocken? Ja, eine sehr verzweifelte…
> 
> -werden Spiele sicher nicht HDCP codiert?
> 
> ...



Spiele werden wohl doch in HDCP codiert, habe mich nochmal belesen. Und nein, in solchen Fällen könnte man an der Konsole nichts machen. Aber wozu auch? Ich kenne nicht eine Person, die mehrere Monitore zum Spielen nutzt.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Tja… traurig, wenn der Traummonitor wegfällt weil er nicht zur Steinzeitkonsole kompatibel ist



Seltsamer Weise musste ich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Schon komisch, oder? 



Superwip schrieb:


> 3) Es gibt auch viele neue Monitore, speziell im Profibereich, die nicht HDCP tauglich sind;
> Beispiele:
> 
> Acer X233Hb, Samsung 2343NW, alle Apple (LED-) Cinema Displays, Samsung 2343NW, Samsung 2233SN, HP Pavilion 2309v, BenQ T2210HDA, Asus VH232S, ViewSonic VA2213wm,…
> ...



Dann holt man sich einfach einen einigermaßen aktuellen Monitor mit HDCP. Die Preisunterschiede dürften ziemlich gering sein.



Superwip schrieb:


> „Märchenprobleme“? Dass ein Problem vom Hersteller bewusst verursacht bzw. in Kauf genommen wurde macht es auch nicht besser…
> 
> Konsolen sind wie ein goldener Käfig… ein ziemlich enger und schäbiger; drinnen gibt es weniger Probleme aber dafür hat man aber auch nur einen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten, die man draußen hätte und ist komplett abhängig- dadurch wird der Käfig selbst zu einem Problem… einem sehr großen



Mit „Märchenprobleme“ meine ich Probleme wie fehlendes Multimonitoring, Grafiksettings, fehlende Mods, usw. Du sollst ECHTE Probleme aufzählen, also z.B. Bugs, die immer wieder auftreten und einfach nicht repariert werden können.

Und den Käfig kann man öffnen, indem man sich einen kleinen Arbeits-PC ohne viel Leistung daneben stellt.
Hier z.B. ein 2GHz Pentium 4 System für 34€. Das ist sogar noch besser als die 800MHz-Möhre für fiktive 40€, von der wir sonst sprachen.
Computer Siemens xB Pentium 4 PC 2.0GHz 512MB DDR-RAM | eBay





Superwip schrieb:


> Der PC ist überlegen. Wer auf der Konsole spielt weiß es einfach nicht besser.
> 
> Eine Konsole ist genauso überflüssig und ersetzbar wie ein Rechenschieber im Zeitalter des Taschenrechners- gar kein so schlechter Vergleich: der Taschenrechner ist bei der Bedienung etwas komplexer und man kann sich vertippen, trotzdem verwendet niemand mehr einen Rechenschieber…
> 
> Die Controllersteuerung bietet zu mindestens in der Theorie ein ähnliches Optimierungspotential; abgesehen davon ist das Optimieren der Mausempfindlichkeit oder Tastaturbelegung Feintuning, auf das man auch verzichten kann; bei den M+T Adaptern/Controllern ist soweit ich weiß ein erheblich höherer Konfigurationsaufwand erforderlich um sie überhaupt sinnvoll nutzen zu können (Firmwarekonfiguration- via PC!)



Oho, DJ-Propaganda hält eine Rede.

Nebenbei bemerkt: Guck mal in meine Signatur. Meinst du, irgendein aktuelles Spiel läuft mit meinem Hauptrechner auf High bis Very High nicht flüssig auf Full-HD? Und trotzdem steht bei „Spielerechner“ eine PS3. Die PS3 habe ich erst seit letzten September und schon jetzt besitze ich dafür fast so viele Spiele wie alle meine PCs der letzten 5 Jahre zusammen jemals zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Ich weiß es sehr wohl besser und habe für mich persönlich befunden, dass ich keine Mods und „Augen-Rausfall-Und-Sabber“-Grafik brauche, wenn der Spielspaß auf der Strecke bleibt. Ich habe unzählige Shooter mit Maus und Tastatur auf dem PC gespielt und mich in vielen Spielen im Multiplayer zumindest auf ein Semi-Pro-Level gearbeitet, und trotzdem habe ich mit dem Controller heute 3x mehr Spaß in Shootern.

Zu den Maus+Tastatur-Adaptern kann ich nichts wegen dem Configaufwand sagen. Nutzen werde ich den Mist ohnehin niemals.




Superwip schrieb:


> In der Realität sieht das „ein wenig“ anders aus; ein mittelmäßiger Spieler ist mit Maus und Tastatur Gegnern mit Controller, wie schon oft gesagt, gnadenlos überlegen



Wie ich bereits sagte, stellen Controller größere Ansprüche an den Spieler. Wer es nicht so anspruchsvoll mag, kann ja beim PC bleiben, mir jedoch bereitet der höhere Anspruch nur noch mehr Freude.





Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, es kommt keine Meldung dass Securom veraltet ist… dafür installiert sich still und heimlich ein Firmware update, das auf normalem Wege nichtmehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann und das Potential hat den Funktionsumfang der Konsole beliebig zu kastrieren
> 
> Nein, man bekommt nichts mit, schon gar nicht, wenn man nicht darauf achtet, aber es ist weit schlimmer als es auf dem PC jemals sein könnte…
> 
> ...



X-Faktor – Das Unfassbare

PS: Woher hast du eigentlich diese Märchen von wegen heimliche Firmwareaktualisierung im Hintergrund?
Dazu gebe ich dir mal folgende Leselektüre:
Microsoft: Heimliches Update | ShoutedFM

Die Sache mit Undisputed ist zwar schon eine Sauerei, aber es ist nur ein einziges Spiel (von dem ich heute auch zum ersten mal gehört habe). Auf dem PC sind derartige Tricks gegen Gebrauchtspiele allerdings schon lange nichts neues mehr.
Übrigens funktioniert dieses Unlock wie gehabt über Sharbare DLCs. Man kann das Spiel also 4 mal weiterverkaufen und mit dem neuen Käufer jeweils den Multiplayer Sharen.



Superwip schrieb:


> a) Rennspiele per Tastatur zu spielen ist meiner Meinung nach mindestens so gut möglich wie das Spielen eines Egoshooters mit Controller; am Ende ist der Controller zwar klar überlegen aber für den Singelplayer reicht die Tastatur zur Not aus
> 
> b) Controller ungleich Konsole! Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ein Controller keine Vorteile hat- aber zum Glück kann man ihn ja auf dem PC mindestens genauso gut einsetzen wie auf der Konsole…
> 
> ...



a) Spätestens bei einem Rennspiel ist es nicht mehr möglich, die präzisen Lenkbewegungen eines Controllers nachzuahmen. Entweder die Taste ist gedrückt und das Lenkrad schlägt voll ein oder sie ist nicht gedrückt und man fährt gerade aus. Andersherum kann man mit einem Analogstick jedoch durchaus eine Maus ersetzen, da man sich ebenfalls frei in der Fläche mit variabler Geschwindigkeit bewegen kann.

Rest: Dazu hab ich nichts hinzuzufügen, außer, dass man den Controller extra kaufen müsste.



Superwip schrieb:


> a) Standfuß? Was noch? Man bräuchte auch einen Standfuß, bei dem man den Monitor sehr weit nach oben neigen kann um einen akzeptablen Blickwinkel zu erhalten
> 
> b) Auch wenn der Boden steinig ist ist er uneben, schmutzig, staubig und potentiell nass; das freut den Monitor!
> 
> ...



a) Ein Standfuß muss nicht all zu groß sein und manche lassen sich direkt an den Bildschirm anklappen, wodurch dieser kaum dicker wird.
b) Deshalb ein Standfuß. Alternativ legt man ein Mauspad unter.
c) Das hängt davon ab, wie man sich auf die Parkbank setzt. Oftmals stehen mehrere Bänke nebeneinander und man setzt sich an den Rand der einen Bank, während der Monitor auf der nächsten steht.
d) Ich zumindest habe einen ausreichend langen Schoß, um einen 24“ 16:9 TFT dort hinein zu legen ohne mit dem Controller meine eigene Sicht einzuschränken.
e) Das hängt von der Höhe des Massepunkts ab.




Superwip schrieb:


> Äh… die Mobilität? Ein kleinerer Rucksack ist, auch bei gleichem Gewicht, handlicher und praktischer; wenn man nur damit durch die Gegend marschiert ist das noch relativ egal aber ansonsten wird er schnell unpraktisch, etwa bei der Handhabung in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, es sind kleine Nachteile, die in Summe wesentlich werden
> 
> Und: wenn man schon einen relativ großen Rucksack mitnimmt will man seinen Stauraum auch nutzen können und nicht, dass er zur Gänze mit der PS3 samt Peripherie gefüllt ist- Beispiel: unser Freund Maxi fährt mit dem Zug auf Urlaub; sein Rucksack hätte für das Gepäck eigentlich ausgereicht aber da er zur Gänze mit PS3 und Peripherie gefüllt ist muss Maxi umständlicherweise noch eine weitere Tasche mitnehmen, im leicht überfüllten Zug hat Maxi Probleme damit sein Gepäck unterzubringen, anschließend muss er auch noch seine PS3 unter stark beengten Platzverhältnissen _installieren_ um während der Fahrt spielen zu können
> …



Online USV Stromadapter bis 2kVA 10A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bitteschön, Online-USV für 20€ und 290g Gewicht. Das sind 3 Tafeln Schokolade an Gewicht. PS3 + Bildschirm bekommt man sogar in einer etwas größeren Laptoptasche unter. 



Superwip schrieb:


> …einige Wochen Später:
> Maxi möchte nach der Schule eine LAN bei einem Freund aufsuchen; hätte er ein Notebook könnte er dieses einfach in seiner Schultasche mitführen… dummerweise muss er nun aber den ganzen Tag einen zusätzlichen Rucksack mit PS3+ Peripherie durch die Gegend schleppen



Dann entfällt ja die USV und PS3 + Monitor bekommt man wie gesagt locker in einer etwas größeren Laptoptasche unter. Nicht in jede Schultasche passt zusätzlich ein Notebook (meine damalige Tasche war sogar mit den Schulmaterialien schon manchmal überfüllt).





Superwip schrieb:


> PS3+Monitor (Mit Standfuß?!)+Kabel 5kg> ?
> Das wird sich nicht ganz ausgehen, vor allem wenn du du 11,6 Zoll als unnutzbar klein empfindest…
> 
> Und: die 35 Minuten der USV stellen nicht die untere Grenze dar!
> ...



Kleine Online-USV mit 2000W siehe oben. Ansonsten gibt es auch kleine TFTs mit nativen 720p in Notebookdisplaygröße (15,6“).





Superwip schrieb:


> Alle Fakten sprechen gegen dich, das bezweifeln auch die wenigsten Konsolenspieler



Fakten? Welche? Bisher konntest du keine unwiderlegbaren Beweise liefern. Nur die altbekannte Sache mit den PC-Spielern, die ihr halbes Leben mit CS1.6 vergeuden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das mag sein aber welcher Tisch liegt auf Brusthöhe?



So einige. Vor allem dann, wenn der Stuhl zu niedrig ist. Auch wenn man sich so richtig auf dem Stuhl herumlümmeln möchte und tief einsinkt, kommt man schnell sehr tief.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht mit Controller zocken würde, was genauso gut auch auf dem PC möglich ist hätte man aber die selben Probleme...



Nicht alle Spiele auf dem PC sind ohne weiteres an Controller angepasst. Aber glücklicher Weise werden es ja immer mehr, da immer mehr Spiele zuerst auf den Konsolen entwickelt werden. 





Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du den Schrank nicht verschieben kannst… kannst du ihn vielleicht _drehen_?
> Ich nehme mal an, der Schrank ist, wie üblich, wesentlich breiter als tief; dann sollte damit einiges an Platz geschaffen werden können; wenn dir die Rückwand zu hässlich ist kannst du sie ja verkleiden
> 
> Kannst du die PS3 nicht in einen der Schränke stellen (oder am besten gleich entsorgen)?
> ...



Ich baue doch nicht mein ganzes Zimmer um, nur um ein größeres Mauspad auf meinen Schreibtisch zu packen.  Und ehe ich meine PS3 entsorge, schmeiße ich lieber meinen großen Rechner weg und hol mir irgendwas Mini-ITX mäßiges. Dann habe ich auch wieder Platz aufm Schreibtisch.





Superwip schrieb:


> Deswegen sterben sie auch wie die Fliegen wenn sie einen gegen einen Gegner mit überlegenen Eingabegeräten antreten müssen…



Liefere doch erstmal den ultimativen Beweis, dass das auch so ist. Zwar gibt es diesen GFWL-Artikel, aber der besagt nichts über die „Qualität“ der Spieler. Es ist nunmal so, dass sich auf Konsolen viele Casuals tummeln. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Genaue Statistiken über die prozentualen Verteilungen von Kills/Deaths in gemischten Runden wurden offensichtlich keine Aufgestellt.





Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, in deiner kleinen, eigenen Welt…
> 
> Warum bist du nicht von ihnen begeistert?



Nö, nicht nur da. Von was sollte ich begeistert sein? Ich könnte mir locker vier oder fünf von diesen Maus+Tastatur-Sets für Konsole kaufen. Aber ich spiele trotzdem lieber mit dem Controller.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ah ja, die bösen, bösen PC Spieler, alles Trolle, Flamer und Cheater!



Wenn ich mir so einige andere User hier ansehe, trifft die Sache mit den Trollen und Flamern durchaus zu. Du kannst dir bestimmt denken, wen ich meine (nein, nicht dich selbst). 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ihre Eingabegeräte sind zwar nicht überlegen aber als Gegner möchtest du sie dennoch lieber nicht haben?



Das habe ich auch schon ausführlich erklärt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja… der verspätete Verkaufsstart war schuld...
> 
> …keines der Spiele hatte einen verspäteten Verkaufsstart auf der Konsole
> 
> ...



ALLES ist Controllertauglich. Selbst Spiele wie der FlightSimulator, den ich seinerzeit ohnehin fast nur mit der Maus gesteuert habe, weil ich keine Lust hatte, mir 100+ Tastenkombinationen zu merken.
Dass RTS grundsätzlich ebenfalls auf Konsolen funktionieren zeigen CnC und andere.
Bleibt sonst noch etwas, was deiner Ansicht nach NICHT controllertauglich ist?




Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Du könntest zumindestens annehmen, dass die Tastenbelegung mit Hirn gewählt wurde
> 
> 2) Charaktere haben bis zu 48 dezitierte Fähigkeiten auf dem HUD (von denen Üblicherweise zumindestens 24 mit Tasten belegt sind, die übrigen werden per Maus bedient, was auf der Konsole aber weniger optimal ist; prinzipiell kann man aber alle mit Tasten oder Tastenkombinationen belegen) dazu kommt noch das Gruppenmanagement und Gegnermanagement (vor allem wichtig bei Heilern; etwa „Gruppenmitglied 1 anvisieren“, „Ziel des Ziels anvisieren“, nächsten Gegner anvisieren oder ähnliches) und natürlich die Bewegungskontrolle (insgesamt immerhin 11 Tasten), Begleiter- und Aurensteuerung sowie Menüfunktionen und der Chat, mit Addons kann man die Anzahl der möglichen Fähigkeiten auf dem HUD praktisch beliebig erweitern was unter Umständen auch begrenzt sinnvoll sein kann
> 3) Das Eindrücken der Analogsticks muss für die Linke/Rechte Maustaste verwendet werden (irgendwie klar); damit stehen sie nichtmehr für irgendwelche Tastenkombinationen zur Verfügung… und auch das *Mausrad* will durch *zwei* Tasten ersetzt werden



1. -
2. Und wo ist da jetzt der Nachteil an Controllern?
3. Ich sprach von der Kombination mehrere Tasten.Pseudocode: L3_ButtonUp: If andere Taste gedrückt: Aktion 1; else: Aktion 2;
Und wozu sollte man die Maustasten nur durch die Analogsticks vertauschen dürfen?



Superwip schrieb:


> Ungelöst bleibt auch das Problem, dass man zum Drücken der ABXY- bzw. Symboltasten und Pfeiltasten jeweils einen Analogstick loslassen muss was unter Umständen durchaus suboptimal sein kann; will man auch nur bei den wichtigsten Fertigkeiten mit den Schultertasten auskommen wird es eng



Es gibt ja keine Vorschrift, wie der Controller anzufassen ist. Man kann auch mit dem Zeigefinger die Symbol- und Kreuztasten bedienen. Ich habe es probiert, es ist gar nicht soooo unangenehm.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und: Manche Klassen nutzen im Kampf effektiv wesentlich weniger Fertigkeiten als andere; erstere wären auf der Konsole klar im Vorteil was, wie schon mehrfach angesprochen, das Balancing über den Haufen werfen würde.



Und auf dem PC sind die nicht im Vorteil?
Afaik gibt es auch so oder so in WoW genügend Imba-Situationen im PVP, etwa wenn man einen Damage-Dealer mit zwei Healern oder sonstwas paart (keine Garantie für Korrektheit).



Superwip schrieb:


> Ah ja… der gute alte RL Flame… das macht WoW auf der Konsole/mit Controller aber auch nicht besser,,,



Auf dem PC aber auch nicht. 



Superwip schrieb:


> In WoW ist automatisches Umdrehen (warum auch immer) tatsächlich nicht möglich- aber auch nicht wirklich nötig, da man sich per Maus beliebig schnell umdrehen kann; das man sich mit einem Analogstick, ähnlich wie mit der Maus sehr schnell umdrehen kann weiß ich auch nur nützt dir das nichts wenn du mit dem Finger nicht auf dem Analogstick sondern auf den Symboltasten bist… die entstehende Verzögerung wäre bestenfalls suboptimal



Siehe oben drüber.



Superwip schrieb:


> Deckt man das gesamte Tastenfeld ab?



Ja. Wenn man es denn will...



Superwip schrieb:


> Warum verwendest du am PC noch eine Maus?



Weil ichs gern kabellos mag. Und für die PS3-Controller gibt’s afaik keine Wireless-Treiber für Windows.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wozu so präzise bewegen? Qweasd (für höhere Präzession können die Tasten kombiniert werden) ist bei weitem präzise genug, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass man sich in WoW kaum schnell genug bewegen kann und die Geschwindigkeitskontrolle damit vernachlässigbar wird; drehen tut man sich sowieso per Tastatur
> 
> Das wichtigste ist:
> -das man sich reaktionsschnell und mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit (vorwärts) bewegen kann
> ...



Wie gesagt habe ich in CoD schon häufiger von derartig präziser Steuerung profitiert. Es gibt nämlich noch andere Games als WoW.




Superwip schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> Wenn man sich per Tastatur (= im Vergleich zur Maus langsam und ineffizient) umdreht ist man klarerweise… jedenfalls niemand, der angestrengt versucht alles aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen
> 
> ...



Jenachdem. Wenn ich Aimbots verwende, nutze ich auch nur die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten. 
Ich sehe es ehr andersrum: Wen es jemand schafft, mit minimalistischen Möglichkeiten einen vollkommen overpowerten Gegner zu plätten, ist man ein Pro. Nich umgekehrt. Aber WoW-Spieler sind ja wie gesagt ohnehin ein Völkchen für sich, mit dem ich in meinem Leben schon genug Kontakt haben durfte.





Superwip schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Nur an der Möglichkeit Charakternamen mit Sonderzeichen (nicht) kopieren zu können wird es sicher nicht scheitern aber das ist nur ein nicht unerheblicher Punkt unter vielen



Was spräche denn genau gegen diese Lösung?





Superwip schrieb:


> Der „einzige“ Unterschied? Könnte der Unterschied zwischen zwei Prozessoren denn größer sein? Elektronisch gesehen sicher aber darum geht es nicht.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Es sind beides Turingmaschinen aber deswegen ist eine Konsole noch lange kein _PC_, genauso wenig wie etwa ein Smartphone oder ein programmierbarer Taschenrechner bzw. noch weniger



Abgesehen vom Prozessor sind Konsolen in ihrer Architektur wie gesagt 1:1 identisch mit aktuellen PCs.

Eine weitere Quelle dafür, dass X86 kein Synonym für IBM-Kompatiblität darstellt:

[quote = Wikipedia.en - X86]The term is not synonymous with IBM PC compatibility as this implies a multitude of other hardware; embedded systems as well as computers used x86 chips before the PC-compatible market started,[4] some of them before the IBM PC itself.[/QUOTE]



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Firmware einer Konsole kann aber kein höheres Betriebssystem laden- zumindestens soll sie das nicht können; damit erfüllt sie eine der grundlegendsten Funktionen eines BIOS/(U)EFI nicht



Komisch, sowohl PS2 als auch PS3 können das. In der PS3 ist es nur ein kleiner „Kippschalter“ der derzeit auf „aus“ steht und somit die Other-OS-Funktion deaktiviert. Für die PS3-Slim fehlen lediglich die Grundtreiber, damit Linux mit der Hardware zurechtkommt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, der Xeon hat „normale“ PPC Kerne…
> 
> Für die Software, die darauf laufen soll –und das ist das wesentliche- kann es keinen größeren Unterschied zwischen zwei CPUs geben als den Befehlssatz
> 
> Der Cell ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ein neuer Ansatz, da er Eigenschaften eines CPUs und eines GPUs in sich vereint; trotzdem ist er am Ende aus Softwaresicht ein relativ normaler PPC CPU



Der Software ist es doch vollkommen Murks, worauf sie läuft. Man müsste lediglich einen Compiler schreiben, der sowohl in X86 als auch in PPC gleichzeitig übersetzt und einfach an erster Stelle in Assemblerform eine If-Anweisung voranstellt, die prüft, was der CPU für einen Befehlssatz hat. Ähnlich läuft es auch mit SSE und anderen Dingen. Dort wird ebenso per Fallunterscheidung entweder das eine oder das andere Code-Segment ausgeführt.
Mir ist bewusst, dass compilierter Programmcode somit praktisch den doppelten Speicherplatz benötigt, allerdings werden Festplatten immer größer und größer und dabei immer billiger und billiger.





Superwip schrieb:


> Darin geht es auch nicht im IBM kompatible PCs; demnach wäre auch etwa ein Power Mac, ein Alpha DEXpc oder eine IA64 Workstation ein PC; das trifft meiner Meinung definitiv nicht zu; ein PC muss softwaretechnisch zu PCs kompatibel sein



Siehe weiter oben. Auf deine Meinung kommt es den Ingenieuren und Technikern da draußen nicht an.





Superwip schrieb:


> Raubkopierer sind also der größte Nachteil des PC? Für die Publisher vielleicht- das kann man aber sicher nicht besser machen indem man zu den Konsolen flieht, zumindest nicht als User…



Seltsam, seitdem ich an der PS3 spiele, hatte ich allerdings nie wieder Scherereien, weil irgendwas nicht auf Anhieb lief. Also für mich war das eine Superlösung, dem PC den Rücken zu kehren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dann denkst nur an die Grafik… dabei geht es hier um den fundamentalsten Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsole
> 
> Auf dem PC steht der User im Vordergrund; er hat die praktisch uneingeschränkte Kontrolle über sein System,  kann es praktisch beliebig modifizieren und erweitern, insbesondere in softwaretechnischer Hinsicht- auf der Konsole dagegen steht der Hersteller im Vordergrund, der dort die Kontrolle behält



PC-Entwickler haben nicht viel weniger Einfluss auf PC-Spiele als die Konsolenhersteller. Wenn es Valve passt, wird der Steam-Account gelöscht. Selbiges gilt für Sony mit der PS3. Bleibt jedoch die Frage, wieso so etwas passieren sollte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf dem PC ist man für alles selbst verantwortlich es gibt nicht nur für jedes Problem eine Lösung, man kann auch vorhandene Software erweitern und modifizieren oder neue erstellen oder aus beliebiger Quelle neue beziehen



Nicht für jedes Problem gibt es Lösungen. Oftmals nur Kompromisse (siehe Steam). Gib doch mal jemandem eine Lösung, der von seinem Steam-Account ein einzelnes, im Laden gekaufstes, Spiel verkaufen möchte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Ehrliche PC Spieler wird hier zwar schnell zum Kollateralschaden im Krieg zwischen Raubkopierern und Publishern; Konsolenspieler sind hier aber, noch schlimmer, blinde Zombies, die von den Publishern/Herstellern vollständig kontrolliert werden, ihnen blind folgen und mit maximaler Effizienz ausgebeutet werden können



Stimmt, weil Konsolenspieler problemlos ihre gekauften Spiele verkaufen können, weder Securom noch Onlinezwänge fürchten müssen und auch nicht nach X-Installationen beim Hersteller (z.B. Microsoft wegen zu vieler Windowsinstalls oder Spieleentwickler wegen zu vieler Spieleinstallationen) anrufen müssen, sind Konsolenbesitzer vollkommen unter Kontrolle und PC-Spieler genießen nichts als Freiheiten. 



Superwip schrieb:


> PC Spieler tendieren nicht nur in höherem Maß zu Raubkopien, sie sind auch anspruchsvoller, kritischer, halten länger an einzelnen Spielen fest und konsumieren dadurch weniger Spiele (da sie einzelne Spiele, u.A. durch Mods besser ausnutzen können) usw. auch daher drängen die Publisher auf die Konsolen- und wir Spieler sollten uns das keinesfalls gefallen lassen



Dass PC-Spieler anspruchsvoller sind, ist aber bei weitem nicht die Regel. Und wie immer ist Anspruch nicht gleich Anspruch. Es gibt Ansprüche, die auf Konsolen wesentlich besser erfüllt werden, als auf dem PC. Wer Anspruch auf Grafik legt, soll meinetwegen am PC hocken, aber sonst wüsste ich keine triftigen Gründe, mir derzeit auch nur ein einziges PC-Spiel zu kaufen. Steuerung ist wie gehabt Gewohnheitssache und Exklusivspiele gibt es überall.





Superwip schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gibt es ja funktionierende PS2 Emulatoren und sie scheitern nicht an der Leistung; in einigen Spielen (mittlerweile mehr als 60%, zu mindestens auf einem starken System) funktionieren sie auch, ist wohl alles eine Frage der Optimierung
> 
> Bei der PS2 Emulation ist keineswegs die Leistung ein Problem, sondern der GPU, der sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Desktop GPUs vergleichen lässt wodurch er nur sehr schwer emuliert werden kann, vor allem, wenn man dafür eine Grafikbeschleunigung verwenden will; es existiert einfach keine Softwaregrundlage dafür, an der Hardware scheitert es nicht; bei der Wii gibt es zwar ähnliche Probleme, diese können dort aber erstaunlich gut überwunden werden; vermutlich wird dort mehr Arbeit hineingesteckt



Oder weil die Hardware schlicht über keine Leistung verfügt. Der RSX war mehr oder minder nur eine Entwicklung in letzter Minute, weshalb er fast 1:1 einem G70 (7800GTX) entspricht. Das wäre aber auch schon der einzige Aspekt, der den Entwicklern von Emulatoren entgegenkäme.
Für die PS4 wird Gerüchten zu Folge kein gewöhnlicher GPU eingesetzt, sondern erneut eine Eigenentwicklung.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass das Emulieren des Cell gelingen kann, wenn leistungsfähige 8-Kerner verfügbar sind, spätestens in zweiter Generation; dann kann nämlich ein X86 Kern einen Cell- Kern, emulieren, da die Cell Kerne einzeln betrachtet nicht sehr leistungsfähig sind sollte das ausreichen
> 
> Bereits heute sollte der Cell problemlos auf leistungsfähigen anderen PPC CPUs wie dem POWER 7 emuliert werden können, vielleicht sogar schon auf sehr leistungsfähigen (Dualsockel)  x86 Systemen, aber dass die Leistung vorhanden ist heißt noch nicht, dass es sofort perfekt funktionierende Emulatoren gibt, das ist ja eine aufwendige softwaretechnische Herausforderung, die meist weit über das Emulieren des CPUs hinausgeht



Dass der Cell ohne zu große Performanceverluste auf einem Power7 emuliert werden könnte, bezweifle ich nicht. Allerdings sagst du ja selbst, dass es enorme Unterschiede zwischen Befehlssätzen gibt. Ergo leidet darunter auch die Performance. Noch dazu hat der Cell wie gesagt eine vollkommen eigensinnige Architektur, die nicht mit gewöhnlichen Mehrkernern verglichen werden kann. Der Cell wurde für vollkommen andere Aufgaben entwickelt als aktuelle CPUs. Es gibt also eine ganze Reihe von Hindernissen, die überwunden werden müssten. Viel ehr könnte man den Cell vermutlich mit einem leistungsstarken GPU oder dergleichen emulieren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das die Wii leistungstechnisch dem Gamecube nachempfunden ist stimmt auch nicht; die Wii nutzt eine Stark weiterentwickelte und unterm Strich wohl etwa doppelt so starke Hardware; sie kann damit zwar bei weitem nicht mit Xbox 360 und PS3 geschweige denn einem PC mithalten, ihre Produktion kostet dafür aber Schätzungen zufolge weniger als 50€ und ist damit hoch rentabel- ganz im Gegensatz zu Xbox 360 und PS3; unterm Strich ist sie aber sicher leistungsfähiger als die PS2 oder Xbox 1







Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein enormer Fortschritt; der Cell ist aber vermutlich bereits auf einem einzelnen seiner 7 Kerne wesentlich schneller als der „Broadway“ der Wii… nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass er angesichts des exponentiellen Fortschritts in absehbarer Zukunft von X86 CPUs emuliert werden kann



Als „exponentiell“ würde ich den Anstieg bei CPUs nicht bezeichnen. Bei GPUs verdoppelt sich nahezu Jährlich die Leistung, bei CPUs gibt es von Generation zu Generation (etwa alle 2 Jahre) im besten Fall 50% mehr Leistung und der Sprung von Quad- auf Hexacores hat immerhin 4 Jahre gedauert.



Superwip schrieb:


> -> Um zum wesentlichen zurückzukommen: ja, eine Konsole kann so weit veralten, dass sie absolut nutzlos wird, was spätestens mit einem funktionsfähigen Emulator, nach etwa 10 Jahren der Fall ist



Emulatoren sind nicht legal und auch nicht jeder benutzt diese. Ergo sind Emus kein Grund dafür, dass Konsolen angeblich überflüssig werden. Eine Konsolengeneration ist erst dann überflüssig, wenn überhaupt keine Spiele mehr dafür erscheinen. Allerdings kann man noch immer die alten Spiele auf den Konsolen spielen.





Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Die Sperre von Linux haben die PS3 Nutzer immer noch ganz alleine Sony zu „verdanken“…
> 
> 2) Ich würde einiges darauf verwetten, dass die PS4 kein Linux unterstützt; der offizielle „Other OS“ Support hat sich klar als gescheitertes Experiment herausgestellt
> 
> 3) Was nennst du eigentlich „Support“?! Die Xbox hatte nie einen Linux Support, Linux (und sogar Windows) war nur durch Hacks möglich, bei der PS2 gab es zu mindestens für die Slim-Version keinen; auch hatte man weder auf der PS2 noch auf der PS3 mit offiziellem Linux vollen Hardwarezugriff, was die Möglichkeiten weiter einschränkte; und das eine PS2 oder auch eine PS3 (inoffiziell!) mit Linux einen PC in brauchbarer Form ersetzen kann hättest du mir vielleicht noch Anfang der 1990er erzählen können aber nach heutigen Maßstäben erfüllen die Konsolen unter Linux nicht einmal elementare Bedürfnisse; eine PS3 ist unter Linux selbst mit PPC Software wohl kaum schneller als ein Netbook, was vor allem am RAM und der geringen Geschwindigkeit des Cell pro Kern liegt; will man X86- PC Software nutzen, worum man heutzutage kaum noch herumkommt wird man praktisch in die 1980er zurückversetzt



1. Sony wäre diesen Schritt niemals gegangen, wenn es nicht zu den Hackversuchen gekommen wäre. Ergo ist in erster Linie Geohot dafür verantwortlich.
2. Der Linux-Support hat die PS3 für Szenarien zugänglich gemacht, die man noch zu PS2-Zeiten niemals auf Konsolen für denkbar gehalten hätte. Das Amerikanische Verteidigungsministerium setzt afaik ein Cluster aus PS3-Konsolen für allerhand Berechnungen ein. Ob diese heute noch verwendet werden, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Noch dazu war der Linux-Support ein nicht unerheblicher Werbevorteil gegenüber der Konkurenz.
3. Du zählst auch allerhand illegale Features des PCs auf, die dir als Argumente nutzen (Emulatoren z.B.).  Allerdings wusste ich in der Tat nicht, dass die Xbox nur über Hacks Linux unterstützte. „Elementare Bedürfnisse“ dürften wohl Surfen im Internet, Textverarbeitung und Musik hören sein. Dafür reichte die PS3 aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung locker aus. Musik- und Videoschnitt sowie Fotobearbeitung dürfte dank dem Cell auch locker von der Hand gehen, da er auf parallelisierbare Aufgaben ausgelegt wurde.





Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Fixstars: Products | PowerXCell 8i Accelerator Board GigaAccel 180 (mit POWER Cell i8, 8SPUs, 4GiB DDR2)
> Wo du die Karte kaufen kannst und was sie kostet weiß ich nicht, vermutlich wird sie nur direkt vom Hersteller verkauft, ich würde jedenfalls dort nachfragen; ich schätze den Preis auf mindestens 1000€, es handelt sich ja um in nur geringer Stückzahl gefertigte Workstationhardware; das man nicht mit der massenproduzierten PS3 mithalten kann sollte klar sein
> 
> 2) Überschätze den Cell nicht! Ein einzelner SPU ist nicht sehr viel schneller als etwa der CPU der Wii oder der PS2; wenn es X86 CPUs mit ausreichend Kernen gibt, welche schnell genug sind, was bald der Fall sein dürfte, kann eine Echtzeitemulation gelingen



1. Interessante Karte. Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich glatt über einen Kauf nachdenken. Allerdings wäre das Risiko groß, dass sie in gewöhnlichen PCs gar nicht läuft, da sie für Workstations konzipiert wurde.

2. Quelle?
Ich würde auch nicht die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es bald Chips gibt, die den Cell in Echtzeit emulieren können.



Superwip schrieb:


> Nicht eingegangen bist du unter anderem auf:



Weil ich dann viele Dinge doppelt und dreifach erklären müsste.


//////////////////////////////////////////





Superwip schrieb:


> Für die meisten Demos muss man auf den Konsolen aber zahlen…



Man muss für keine einzige Demo bezahlen. Als PSN+-Mitglied hat man lediglich den Vorteil, früher als andere an die Demos heran zu kommen.



Superwip schrieb:


> BF lebt von vielen Spielern, das erhöht den taktischen Anspruch und macht das Spiel Actionreicher, da man bei einer größeren Spielerzahl öfter in Kämpfe verwickelt wird



Das ist dann wohl geschmackssache. Meine Erfahrung aus BF2 ist die, dass von den 64 Spielern dann 50 in irgendwelchen Nieschen sitzen und Mikado spielen (wer sich als erstes bewegt wird erschossen).



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei LANs ist man am PC aber schon alleine dadurch im Vorteil, dass es Notebooks gibt, welche man leicht zu einer solchen transportieren kann- samt Bildschirm
> 
> Splitscreen gibt es auch auf dem PC, zwar leider nur in einigen wenigen Spielen, diese sollten aber in der Regel ausreichen, so oft muss man ja nicht Splitscreen spielen…



1. Nicht jeder hat ein Gamer-Notebook. Auf meinem läuft mit gerade so noch CnC-Generals und damit liege ich in meinem gesamten Bekanntenkreis noch gut im Schnitt.

2. Splitscreen ist die wesentlich einfachere Variante zu einer LAN-Party. Ansonsten wäre es auch kein Problem, Konsole + Monitor in einen Rucksack zu stecken und zum Kumpel zu bringen. Dann kann es auch nicht zu Diskussionen kommen, wessen Laptop Leistungsfähig genug für Spiel XYZ ist, weil alle Spiele ausnahmslos bei jedem laufen.



Superwip schrieb:


> … bei denen nicht mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt wird… weil nur die offiziellen Controller zugelassen sind



Ja, man soll ja auch mit Skill gewinnen und nicht dadurch, dass man mehr Geld ausgibt als andere um sich das Üben zu erleichtern. Der Vorteil an der Maus ist wie gesagt der, dass man den Umgang schneller erlernt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die die Siegchancen beeinflussen? Gibt es auf der Konsolen genauso; einerseits ist hier der wohl wichtigste Faktor die Netzwerklatenz, diese ist auf der Konsole ein genauso großes oder kleines Problem wie am PC; ein weiteres Problem ist etwa der TV bzw. Bildschirm; hier gibt es massive Unterschiede, wenn man zu weit von einem zu kleinen TV/Bildschirm wegsitzt- und das ist eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist das ein nicht unwesentlicher Nachteil, viele TVs haben auch einen sehr hohen Inputlag, der ein deutliches Handycap darstellen kann- und dieser kann auch noch durch die oftmals komplexen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der TVs/Bildschirme variiert werden, wie sich einzelne Einstellungen dabei auswirken ist nur sehr schwer nachvollziehbar



Also sind die Konsolen schuld, dass manche Nutzer so weit von ihren TVs entfernt sitzen? Aaaaahhja.
Wegen dem Inputlag bei TVs sollte man sich wie gehabt vorher belesen. Das bleibt bei der PC-Anschaffung aber ebenso wenig aus!



Superwip schrieb:


> Und Rennspiele? Rennspiele gehören zwar zu den Generes, bei denen die Steuerung per Gamepad auf der Konsole dem PC zumindest nicht klar unterlegen ist aber wo ist der Vorteil? Handycaps bei Grafik, Performance und Flexibilität/Modifizierbarkeit bleiben



Gibt es überhaupt noch exklusive PC-Racer? Mal wieder schwingst du den Grafikhammer, aber wie gehabt kann mich der ganze NFS-Einheitsbrei schon seit Jahren nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken. Trotz all seiner Mods kann das von MehmetB so gelobte Shift bei weitem nicht mit GT5 mithalten und die restlichen Teile sind der übliche Arcade-Kram, der sich kaum von seinen Vorgängern abhebt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass es durchaus Spieler gibt, die überhaupt nicht spielen würden, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, aber das sind wohl zu 99% "Wii Sports Hüpfer", die sowieso keine "ernsthaften Spiele" zocken
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich, jemand, der auf der Konsole Crossplattformklassiker wie GTA oder CoD zockt würde nicht spielen, wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe?



Meinst du, andersrum wäre es anders? Würde es keine Spiele-PCs mehr geben, würden wohl praktisch alle (bis auf den harten Kern, der auch 2030 noch weiter Crysis1 auf dem PC zockt) auf Konsolen wechseln. Fast der ganze Rest der Welt macht es vor. Abgesehen von Europa haben die Konsolen die Spiele-PCs weltweit zum größten Teil längst verdrängt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn keine neue Konsolengeneration kommt werden die Konsolen langsam sterben, immer mehr Titel werden sich auf den PC verlagern, da die Leistung der Konsolen immer inakzeptabler wird; auch in diesem Szenario wird man früher oder später als Konsolenspieler auf den PC wechseln müssen wenn man sich nicht allzuviele neue Titel entgehen lassen will und fährt daher mit einer Konsole genausowenig zukunftssicher



Stimmt, aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es natürlich IMMER das beste, der Plattform den Rücken zu kehren, auf der man die größten Gewinne erzielt, nur damit ein paar Pixel etwas hübscher aussehen.  Wenn du sowas einem Betriebswirt klarmachen möchtest, wird folgendes passieren:
Er versinkt augenscheinlich in Überlegungen, wie er darauf reagieren soll (--> ) und es kommt zur einzig richtigen Reaktion seinerseits (--> ).



Superwip schrieb:


> Weil Monat für Monat potentiell gute Spiele dadurch versaut werden, dass man bei der (Crossplattform-) Entwicklung auf die Konsolen Rücksicht nehmen muss, Jahr für Jahr potentiell gute Spiele exklusiv für die Konsolen erscheinen und millionen von Spielern durch Werbung, Unkenntnis und Vorurteile (TV-Argument) auf diese überlegene Plattform gedrängt werden


 
Und warum „muss“ man das? Das ist nur ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass der PC-Markt nicht mehr genug Gewinne zu erübrigen hat, als dass es sich tatsächlich lohnen würde, Software auf PCs entsprechend zu optimieren. Auf Konsolen hingegen wird optimiert ohne Ende, bis auch der letzte Transistor perfekt ausgelastet wird. Aber diesen Mehraufwand bekommen die Entwickler ja auch in vielfacher Menge über die höheren Gewinne wieder rein.

Falls du es immer noch nicht gemerkt hast: Mit Grafik kannst du keine Konsolengamer bekehren!



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kann mich bei den Konsolen an Patches erinnern, die elementare Grundfunktionen deaktiviert haben und die erst nach Jahren per Crack wieder rückgängig gemacht werden konnten…


 
Du sprichst hier in der Mehrzahl, aber genaugenommen ist es erst EINMAL vorgekommen, dass eine Funktion deaktiviert wurde, und das war die Streichung der "Other-OS"-Funktion. Aber auch dies stimmt nur halb: Auf der Slim war dieses Feature niemals vorgesehen, folglich wurde dort bisher auch nichts deaktiviert sondern stetig Funktionen hinzugefügt (z.B. für 3D-BluRays).

Wem war eigentlich noch gleich die Streichung dieser Funktion zu verdanken?  Und das nur, weil sich dieser jemand nicht mit dem zufrieden geben konnte, was er hatte. Sony wollte sich lediglich gegen potentielle Sicherheitslöcher wehren. Aber das gleiche Schauspiel kennt man ja auch vom PC, wo die Kopierschutzmechanismen in den letzten Jahren explosionsartig immer "besser" wurden und die angemeierten waren dann nicht selten die ehrlichen Käufer, wenn wegen dieser ganzen Mechanismen etwas nicht lief, was die Cracker einfach mit ihren kleinen Mittelchen ausgehebelt haben.

Nebenbei: Microsoft hat mit Vista DirectSound abgeschafft, was vielen Besitzern von Creative-Karten hier im Forum sehr übel aufgestoßen ist. Man hatte also die Wahl: Bei WinXP bleiben und auf DX10 verzichten oder zu Vista wechseln und auf DirectSound verzichten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Kein Nachfolger?
> 
> Was ist dann das?
> Welcome to Microsoft Flight from the Microsoft Games Studio!



Hast du mal die FAQ gelesen?


> "Microsoft Flight" is a new PC game from Microsoft Game Studios. The new title will be available on the Games for Windows - LIVE service and will bring a new perspective to the long-standing "Flight Simulator" franchise. From new game play elements and enhanced scenery and terrain to new aircraft and integrated content marketplace, it is an entirely new breed of virtual flight. The Games for Windows - LIVE platform sets the stage for all your virtual flight needs while connecting you to a global base of users, content and endless exploration. Microsoft Flight builds off its heritage of deep, immersive simulation and is redesigned to make the experience easier for virtual fliers of all interests and skills.
> 
> With “Microsoft Flight” we’re approaching the virtual flight genre from the ground up, with the focus on the universal appeal of the experience of Flight. We believe the simplicity of “Microsoft Flight” perfectly captures that vision while welcoming the millions of existing Flight Simulator fans. The new “Microsoft Flight” retains the full fidelity simulation longtime fans have come to expect while offering all players a whole new look and feel, a wide range of new game play and challenges, persistent experiences and social connectivity.


Mit anderen Worten: "Flight" wird etwas komplett neues bzw. von Grund auf überarbeitetes und bis auf Namen und Genre soll es sich wohl in ziemlich allen Aspekten vom "Flight Simulator" unterscheiden.

Vergleich: Comand & Conquer Generals teilte sich zwar den Namen mit den vorherigen Spielen, stand allerdings in keinster Weise in Verbindung mit Alarmstufe Rot 2 oder Tiberium Sun. Als Nachfolger war also auch dieses nicht zu bezeichnen, sondern viel mehr als ganz eigenes Spiel und das gleiche trifft voraussichtlich dann wohl auch auf Flight zu.

Und deinen Vergleich mit WoW und CoD aufzugreifen:



Superwip schrieb:


> Ist World of Warcraft etwa der Nachfolger von Warcraft?
> 
> Ist Call of Duty: World at War etwa nicht der Nachfolger von Call of Duty 4?



WoW hat zumindest inhaltlich mehr mit WC3 zu tun als z.B. CoD – WaW mit CoD - MW1 oder Generals mit Alarmstufe Rot 2.
Und nein, CoD - WaW war nicht der Nachfolger zu CoD 4. Der Nachfolger zu CoD 4 war CoD 6 (MW2).
World at War steht bisher als eigenständiges Spiel ohne direkten Nachfolger in der CoD-Reihe da.



KOF328 schrieb:


> Wer 'nen PC hat und sich shooter auf der Konsole antut gehört erschossen



Solche Aussagen sind einfach nur Geschwafel.

Ich hab einen potenten PC, der mich locker 1000€ gekostet hat (siehe Signatur, einige Teile wie z.B. meine Xonar HDAV1.3 werden aus Platzgründen nicht aufgezählt) und eine PS3 und Bad Company 2 spiel ich auf letzterem System (meinem Spielerechner).


----------



## Shooter (18. April 2011)

Also einen längeren Post habe ich in meinem leben noch nicht gesehen


----------



## ChaoZ (18. April 2011)

Ohne die Zitate wär's nur ein überdurchschnittlich langer Beitrag. ^^


----------



## Peter1337 (18. April 2011)

man kann auf pc zwar kein final fantasy spielen aber ich mag den pc trotzdem mehr


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2011)

Ich zocke auf meinem PC Final Fantasy 9


----------



## Shooter (18. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich zocke auf meinem PC Final Fantasy 9


 
Ich zocks auf meiner Spielekonsole


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich zocke auf meinem PC Final Fantasy 9


 
Ich zum Glück nicht.


----------



## we3dm4n (19. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich zum Glück nicht.


 
/sign


----------



## Sophix (19. April 2011)

Pc, ne PS3 kannste nicht benutzen um was zu schreiben, und dann brauchst du noch einen pc!
Bedeutet nur pc ist besser


----------



## we3dm4n (19. April 2011)

Tolle primitive Sichtweise. Wenn die Welt und die Schlussfolgerungen aus manchen Sachen so einfach wären...

Mit einer Konsole kann man übrigens "was schreiben". Zielst du hier auf Textdokumente ab so kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen dir mal den angestrebten Einsatzbereich von Konsolen einzuverleiben. Textdokumente erstellen und bearbeiten wird in diesem Bereich garantiert nicht vorkommen


----------



## Shooter (19. April 2011)

OMG! 

Weil man jetzt auf nem PC was "schreiben kann" heißt das also, dass der PC aufeinmal die bessere "Spieleplattform" ist? 

Es geht doch um die bessere "Spieleplattform" und nicht darum worauf man viel mehr Sachen machen kann. 
Da ist natürlich der PC sofort überlegen, aber eine Konsole ist zum Spielen, Musik hören und vielleicht Filme gucken gedacht, aber nicht um Word Dokummente zu schreiben


----------



## Rolk (20. April 2011)

Ja genau. Das Konsolen kompakter sind und weniger Strom brauchen als PCs ist wichtig. Aber Word installieren zu können tut nichts zur Sache. Das braucht doch keiner.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. April 2011)

Word habe ich das letzte mal vor über 10 Jahren benutzt und hab's seit dem auch nicht mehr am Rechner.


----------



## Shooter (20. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja genau. Das Konsolen kompakter sind und weniger Strom brauchen als PCs ist wichtig. Aber Word installieren zu können tut nichts zur Sache. Das braucht doch keiner.


 
Nö. 

Wenn ich sowas brauche, dann erledige ich das am meinem PC. 
Aber ist der PC deswegen direkt die bessere "Spieleplattform" ?!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. April 2011)

Diesmal was kürzer 
ich kam von der konsole zum PC meine historie
1999 ps1 bis 2004 25 gekaufte spiele, haubtteil gebraucht
2004 PS2 bis 2006 40 gekaufte spiele haubteil gebraucht
2006PC bis jetzt 92 gekaufte spiele haubteil neu na was fällt auf.
und ja ich habe seit 2009 nee xbox360 und habe 13 Spiele gebraucht gekauft 
nun ich hätte da einige exklusivspiele die ich gern haben will, was aber ernst genommen eher auf PC gehörrt.
gears of war will ich auf PC basta, die anderen teile werde ich wohl gezwungernder maßen auf konsole holen müssen.Eine protierung wäre dier angemessen.
halo 3 muss portiert werden.
fable 3 für PC bringen und den 2 auslassen was soll das.
condemned 2 und 3 exklusiv ? wiso
the darkness exklusiv für konsole wiso?
tja das waren die exklusivtitel die sich für mich auf konsole lohnen würden,neben den sportspielen auf konsole, wo es auch egal ist welchen teil man spielt .wegender nicht vorhandenen story.Bei rennspielen ist es auch egal.
Ein Fifa 2008 weine ich nicht nach, sowie pes2006 usw.
aber die jump and runs sind doch schmerzlich,

Da hab ich nee frage , gibt es eigendlich jump and runs im stil von jak and daxter oder ratched and clank auf der Xbox360


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ich zocks auf meiner Spielekonsole.


Mit viel schlechterer Optik. PSX-Pad am PC ist kein Problem.


----------



## Rascal (21. April 2011)

Also ich finde beides hat seine Vor-und Nachteile, aber PC macht mir weit aus mehr Spaß, da die Spiele die ich Hauptsächlich spiele am PC besser sind. Darunter fallen EGO-Shooter, Hack 'n Slay, Strategie.

Auf der Konsole dann eher Sport+Rennspiele.

PC wenn ich allein zu Hause bin. Konsole wenn Kumpels da sind.


----------



## samet (26. April 2011)

» The Witcher 2: Konsolenfassung offenbar in Arbeit by play3.de

The Witcher 2 kommt auch für Konsolen raus. Für mich gibt es jetzt keinen Grund mehr den PC aufzurüsten. Strategiespiele mag ich nicht besonders und MMORPGs zerstören mein real life 
Die einzigen Spiele die für mich auf dem PC interessant waren sind:

starcraft 2 (Das einzige Strategiespiel das mir Spaß gemacht hat)
The Witcher (Hat mir gut getan nach Enttäuschungen wie Gothic 3 und 4 wieder ein gute RPG zu spieln.  Der 2. Teil wird noch geiler )
Drakensang (war am Anfang geil, wurde gegen Ende langweilig. The Witcher finde ich besser)
Crysis (War für mich etwas neuartiges dank des Nanosuits, aber da es Teil 2 auch auf Konsolen gibt und ich Crysis durchgespielt habt, werde ich es verschmerzen können)

Der Verlust dieser Spiele ist für mich verschmerzenbar, da ich im gegenzug das 5fache an spielen bekomme die es nur auf Konsolen gibt wie z.B. Resistance, Infamous, Killzone, Uncharted, Little Big planet, Vanquish, Bayonetta, Final Fantasy 13, Tekken, Soul Calibur, Street FIghter, Naruto, Dragonball, red dead Redemption, Castlevania, midnight club la.
Außerdem für mein PC aufgerüstet 45€ mehr im Jahr an Strom verbrauchen als die PS3 oder XBox 360. Also in 3 Jahren sind das 135€ mehr. Also gleicht sich das mit den Argument "PC spiele sind billiger wieder aus ( da wo ich die Kaufe sind eh höchstens +/-5€ abweichung). Da ich kein Bock hab den PC an den Wohnzimmerfernseher anzuschliesen, da ich die ganzen Kabel wieder rausstöpseln muss, wenn jemand fernsehen will. Bei der Konsole gehts viel leichter.
Welche Spiele vermisst ihr, weil ihr auf ein anderes System gewechselt habt?


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. April 2011)

Ich würde Point and Click Adventure vermissen. Lost Horizon, The Book of Unwritten Tales und Black Mirror 2 & 3 fand ich super. Ich will nicht nur Actionspiele spielen. Ausserdem würde ich das eine oder andere Strategiespiel vermissen. Hauptsächlich würde mir aber die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur fehlen, denn nur damit machen mir Shooter Spass. Die viel höhere Leistung des PC's, die sich auf Grafik und Performance auswirkt, würde mir aber auch sehr fehlen. Ne, also ein Wechsel kommt für mich nicht in Frage. 

Ob The Wichter 2 für Konsole kommt ist übrigens nicht so sicher. Der Vorgänger war auch für Konsolen in Arbeit, aber wurde eingestellt. Zudem ist ne Konsolenversion von TW 2 noch nicht mal angekündigt.


----------



## samet (27. April 2011)

Mein Freund spielt Call of Duty 7 mit Controller besser als ich mit Maus.
Außerdem hat es der Chef von CD Projekt bestätigt, dass The Witcher 2 für Konsolen rauskommt. In Online Magazinen steht auch, dass The Witcher 2 sich viel konsoliger spielt.
Ich hab mir die exklusivtitel für 2011 für den PC angeguckt und der der PS3 und die der PS3 ist viel besser und abwechslungreicher.


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2011)

Das die PS3 exclusiven Titel abwechslungsreicher als die PC exclusiven Titel werden kann eigentlich gar nicht sein. Schlieslich fehlt das ein oder andere Genre auf der PS3 praktisch komplett.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2011)

Und welches wäre das?
Gibt es eigentlich Lightgun Shooter am PC?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich würde Point and Click Adventure vermissen. Lost Horizon, The Book of Unwritten Tales und Black Mirror 2 & 3 fand ich super. Ich will nicht nur Actionspiele spielen.



Das stimme ich dir zu. Die guten alten Point & Clicks haben mich erst dazu bewegt, überhaupt auf dem PC zu spielen.


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und welches wäre das?
> Gibt es eigentlich Lightgun Shooter am PC?


 
Naja, bei Strategiespielen, Aufbauspielen, Simulationen und Adventures wird die Luft schon ziemlich dünn.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2011)

Dank Move könnte man Adventures auch auf der Konsole spielen. 
Bleibt abzuwarten, wie lange es dauern wird, bis es auch welche dafür gibt.

@Rolk
Ja, aber diese Genres gibt es, auch wenn sie fast nicht vertreten sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. April 2011)

samet 



> Mein Freund spielt Call of Duty 7 mit Controller besser als ich mit Maus.



Ach, du Ärmster. 



> Außerdem hat es der Chef von CD Projekt bestätigt, dass The Witcher 2 für Konsolen rauskommt.



Zwischen ner Bestätigung einer Konsolenversion und der Wunschäusserung eine Konsolenfassung zu bringen besteht ein Unterschied. 



> Ich hab mir die exklusivtitel für 2011 für den PC angeguckt und der der PS3 und die der PS3 ist viel besser und abwechslungreicher.



Ist wohl Geschmacksache. 

20 PC Exclusives Releasing in 2011

Aber selbst wenn, der PC ist für mich trotzdem die beste Spieleplattform. Selbst ohne Exklusivtitel wäre er das.


----------



## orca113 (27. April 2011)

Seit ihr immernoch dran?


----------



## samet (27. April 2011)

@split
Danke für den Link, aber fast alle Spiele sind Strategiespiele oder MMORPGs. Außedem meinte ich mit den Vergleich, dass nicht jeder PC Spieler bei Shootern egal ob Pro oder nicht auch besser als ein Konsolero sein muss. Bei Shooter muss man nicht ja wie wild um sich schießen. Manchmal muss man sich auch verstecken und im richtigen moment angreifen. Viele Pros laufen ja ja nicht durch die Map und schießen auf alles was sich bewegt. Manchmal warten sie auch ab, verstecken sich usw. Wenn ein Konsolero bei einer Map alle verstecke weiß, dann wird er es mit dem Controller leichter haben als ein PCler der ein völliger anfänger ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. April 2011)

Dann tu mal einen Konsolenspieler und einen PC Spieler gleichen Skills (das heißt z.B. im Fall von CoD 'ne K/D von 2) auf einer Map gegeneinander. Der Konsolenspieler wird auseinandergenommen.


----------



## samet (27. April 2011)

Das ist doch egal, wenn ein PCler einen Konsolero bei Ego Shootern auseinander nimmt, denn es gibt ja fast gar keine Spiele die es erlauben, dass Konsleros gegen PCler spielen. Dadurch sind auch die Chancen gleich. Ich spiel den Onlinemodus um Spaß zu haben und nicht um der beste zu sein. Denn bei Ego shootern wird auch der beste irgendwann von einem noob gekillt. Bei Rennspielen ist das z.B. nicht so. Der Noob kracht die ganze Zeit wo gegen und der Pro fährt die Strecke durch. Oder bei Strategiespielen gewinnt der der die bessere Strategie hat. Solang ich mit dem Controller gegen Leute spiele die auch einen Controller benutzen ist mir das egal. Auf dem PC ist das nicht so, da gibt es Leute bei denen es ruckelt oder die ne lahme Maus haben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Konsolen sind doch für Kinder , was sich lohnt ist sich die PS3 wegen dem blueray zu kaufen, sonst aber nöö...


----------



## Razor2408 (27. April 2011)

Mittlerweile gibts aber auch schon günstigere Blu-ray-Player die kompakter und vor allem leiser sind als die PS3.

Oder man nimmt gleich ein Laufwerk in den PC rein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Konsolen sind doch für Kinder , was sich lohnt ist sich die PS3 wegen dem blueray zu kaufen, sonst aber nöö...


Klar und die richtigen Männer haben einen fetten PC zu Hause. 
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es außer banalen Shootern auch noch andere Genres gibt und manche davon sehr dürftig auf dem PC vertreten sind?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2011)

Ich sehe das so: Wer ein waschechter GAMER ist, dem ist es vollkommen schnuppe ob er auf XBox, PS3, PC oder Wii spielt. Hauptsache das Spiel ist gut. Ich spiele hauptsächlich auf dem PC, aber ich freue mich beispielsweise schon tierisch auf L.A. Noire und Uncharted 3 auf der PS3!


----------



## muertel (27. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das so: Wer ein waschechter GAMER ist, dem ist es vollkommen schnuppe ob er auf XBox, PS3, PC oder Wii spielt. Hauptsache das Spiel ist gut. Ich spiele hauptsächlich auf dem PC, aber ich freue mich beispielsweise schon tierisch auf L.A. Noire und Uncharted 3 auf der PS3!



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar und die richtigen Männer haben einen fetten PC zu Hause.
> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es außer banalen Shootern auch noch andere Genres gibt und manche davon sehr dürftig auf dem PC vertreten sind?



Komisch, mir kommt es immer so vor als wären alle Genres ausser Shootern auf den Konsolen schwach vertreten.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Komisch, mir kommt es immer so vor als wären alle Genres ausser Shootern auf den Konsolen schwach vertreten.



Wohl eher anders herum.
Ich finde auf Konsolen ist alles bis auf Shooter sehr stark vertreten.
Und 3-Person Shooter sind auf Konsolen ja auch sehr beliebt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2011)

Stimmt, Jump&Runs, BeatemUps und Lightgunshooter sind am PC wesentlich stärker vertreten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Auf Konsole sind MMORPG's, P&C Adventures, RTS und Simulationen (ausser Rennsim.) rar bis nicht vorhanden. Am PC sind Jump and Runs und Beat em Ups rar. Shooter sind auf beiden Plattformen stark vertreten, wobei FPS bei PC-Gamern sehr viel beliebter sind als Third-Person-Shooter.

Wenn jemand Point and Click Adventures nicht kennt, dem empfehle ich The Book of Unwritten Tales als Einstieg. Das ist zu geil. Den Konsolen entgeht ein sehr wichtiges Genre imo. Hier mal paar Trailer. 

YouTube - Book of Unwritten Tales - trailer

YouTube - The Book of Unwritten Tales - Trailer Lebendbestattungen

YouTube - The Book of Unwritten Tales - Trailer Rinderwahnsinn


Hier ist noch ne aktuelle News zu The Witcher 2 & Konsole.

The Witcher 2: GOLD-Status! : PC : NEWS - auf GBase.ch


----------



## matrixmorpher (28. April 2011)

Ich mag den PC und bin da auch ein wenig Retro.

Zum Beispiel habe ich Final Fantasy 7 und 8, Halo 1 und 2 für den PC und diverse andere Spiele die es auch auf Konsolen gibt für den PC.
Ich finde die Grafik fast ausnahmslos besser und schließe meinen Spielerechner auch an meine große Glotze an.
Ich habe auch Konsolen, aber am liebsten würde ich gerne alle Konsolen auf dem PC emulieren um die Grafik noch zu verbessern. Leider bin ich einfach zu dusselig für die Emulatoren um meine Spiele gescheit zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Stimmt, Jump&Runs, BeatemUps und Lightgunshooter sind am PC wesentlich stärker vertreten.


 
Wetten ich bekomme mehr Jump&Runs für PC zusammen, als du Strategiespiele für eine Konsole?


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Mir fällt nur Trine ein.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. April 2011)

Braid zum Beispiel.


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur Trine ein.



Das ist auch nicht gerade mein Genre. Trotzdem fallen mir noch Super Meat Boy und Braid ein. Dann gibt es noch ein paar ältere Sachen wie z.B. Rayman 3 und diverse Sachen für Kinder wie Harry Potter schlag mich tot.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wetten ich bekomme mehr Jump&Runs für PC zusammen, als du Strategiespiele für eine Konsole?


Schau ma mal...
Pikmin
Pikmin2
Anno: Erschaffe eine neue Welt
Little King's Story

Und das sind relativ aktuelle Sachen, aber du könntest ruhig noch Lost Vikings anführen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Du hast Ruse und einige C&C-Teile vergessen. Halo Wars gibts auch für die Xbox360. Allerdings gibts für PC 1000 RTS . So ähnlich verhält sich das auch bei Jump and Runs, bloß andersrum. PC hat wahrscheinlich ein paar zu bieten, doch auf Konsole umfasst allein dieser ganze Mario-Kram ja schon 20 spiele oder so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2011)

Ich habe überhaupt nichts vergessen, da er ja von "einer" Konsole gesprochen hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Ach, stimmt.


----------



## Shooter (28. April 2011)

Das liegt aber alles an der Hardware beschränkung der Konsole. 
Mit 512mb RAM kann man nun mal nicht gut Strategie Games mit 2000 Mann zocken 

Aber das wird sich mit der neuen Konsolengeneration gewaltig ändern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Ne, das liegt an der dafür eher ungeeigneten Pad-Steuerung. Das Genre ist halt wie gemacht für Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2011)

Oder für Move.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Ja, das machste ne halbe Std. mit und dann biste erschöpft. Ausser man ist bei der Verkehrspolizei und ist es gewohnt stundenlang mit den Armen in der Luft rumzuwedeln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2011)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man den Unterarm auch am Oberschenkel liegen lassen kann? 

Sonst wären wohl alle Wii-Spieler Bodybuilder, zumindest beim rechten Arm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> ... zumindest beim rechten Arm.


 
Es gibt einige Gründe, wieso manche Leute einen kräftigen rechten Arm haben, muss nicht zwangsläufig an einer Wii liegen.


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Schau ma mal...
> Pikmin
> Pikmin2
> Anno: Erschaffe eine neue Welt
> ...



Ach du Schande, jetzt hast du mich. Für die Wii gibt es Strategiespiele. 

Wenn ich gezwungen wäre zwischen solchen "Strategiespielen" und Jump&Runs zu wählen würde ich warscheinlich aber auch wieder Jump&Runs spielen. 

@Split99999
Von dem ganzen Sonic-und Mariokram gibt es aber auch genug PC Umsetzungen. Ich konnte mich für sowas nie begeistern, mein letztes Jump&Run war glaub ich Commander Keen 4 oder so.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Gründe, wieso manche Leute einen kräftigen rechten Arm haben, muss nicht zwangsläufig an einer Wii liegen.


Daran dachte ich in dem Moment aber auch....


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Nailgun



> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man den Unterarm auch am Oberschenkel liegen lassen kann?
> 
> Sonst wären wohl alle Wii-Spieler Bodybuilder, zumindest beim rechten Arm.



Achso Sry, hatte Move mit dem Xbox-Teil verwechselt (Kinect) 

YouTube - RUSE Getting Kinect Support 

Ja, mit dem Move-Controller mag das sogar auch länger einigermaßen hinhauen. 


quantenslipstream



> Es gibt einige Gründe, wieso manche Leute einen kräftigen rechten Arm haben, muss nicht zwangsläufig an einer Wii liegen.



Masturbation WTF


Rolk 



> Von dem ganzen Sonic-und Mariokram gibt es aber auch genug PC Umsetzungen. Ich konnte mich für sowas nie begeistern, mein letztes Jump&Run war glaub ich Commander Keen 4 oder so.



Ich auch nicht. Super Mario fand ich schon als Kind shice. Mein letztes J&R war auch Mario auf dem Nintendo 64. Ist schon paar Jährchen her. Der N64 musste auch nach kurzer Zeit einer PS1 weichen und dann wurde Resident Evil gezockt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Von dem ganzen Sonic-und Mariokram gibt es aber auch genug PC Umsetzungen.


 Nur sind nicht alle Umsetzungen auch wirklich legal. 

Seit Warcraft 3 interessiert mich bei den Strategiespielen nur Starcraft.
Es ist halt eben Geschmackssache, was man zocken will.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2011)

Strategiespiele interessieren mich auch nicht mehr so. C&C (bis auf die beiden letzten Teile), Blitzkrieg, Supreme Commander, World in Conflict und Company of Heroes waren der Hammer, danach kam für mich nichts ansprechendes mehr. Starcraft 2 ist gut, aber nichts für Gelegenheitsstrategen. Spiele zur Zeit nur RPG's, Adventures, Shooter und Crosstitel wie GTA. ^^


----------



## Shooter (28. April 2011)

Das beste für mich war C&C Tiberium Wars + Kanes Wrath. 
Danach kam nur noch Müll, also von daher vermiss ich nichts 

Ich warte nur auf BF3 und MW3


----------



## marauder1 (28. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Shooter sind auf beiden Plattformen stark vertreten, wobei FPS bei PC-Gamern sehr viel beliebter sind als Third-Person-Shooter.


 
ähm auf den konsolen gibts nichtmal S.T.A.L.K.E.R, einer der besten shooter überhaupt, geschweige denn das vorzeigestragiespiel Anno, also wer hier im vorteil ist ist klar.

stattdessen müssen sich die konsoleros mit so halbherzigen mainstreammist mit black ops oder gran turismo 5 rumschlagen und sind teilweise noch stolz drauf, wiel sie irgendwie keine qualitativ besseren games kennen


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> ähm auf den konsolen gibts nichtmal S.T.A.L.K.E.R, einer der besten shooter überhaupt, geschweige denn das vorzeigestragiespiel Anno, also wer hier im vorteil ist ist klar.
> 
> stattdessen müssen sich die konsoleros mit so halbherzigen mainstreammist mit black ops oder gran turismo 5 rumschlagen und sind teilweise noch stolz drauf, wiel sie irgendwie keine qualitativ besseren games kennen


 
Nächstes Jahr gibt es aber S.T.A.L.K.E.R auf der Konsole 

Und wenn Konsoleros nicht so anspruchsvoll sind (was die meisten auch sind) dann lass sie doch! 
Viele reicht es wenn das Game Spaß macht und die Grafik halbwegs ok ist. 

Die PC Freaks stattdessen wollen immer nur alles auf Ultra Hoch und mit 32AA und finden es unmenschlich wenn ein FPS auf einer Konsole gespielt wird  
Dabei spielt doch sogut wie die Mehrheit FPS auf Konsolen

Ich glaub wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration mit richtig viel Power released ist, werden noch mehr zur Konsole greifen. 
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als auf nem 50 zoll TV einen FPS mit bester Grafik und 5.1 Sound zu zocken, ohne dabei jedes Jahr die Hardware aufrüsten zu müssen. 

Während die PC´ler wieder ihre Hardware aufrüsten um die neuen Konsolengeneration Hardwaremäßig schlagen zu können, bezahlen die Konsolero´s 1x 400€ und das für eine sehr lange Zeit.
Selbst nach 5 Jahren holen die Entwickler noch was an Leistung raus., während man sich auf dem PC dank fehlender Optimierung einfach neue Hardware kauft 
Jop, sehr schlau!" 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit den immer mehr werdenen schlecht portierten Konsolenports allerlei Games


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibt es aber S.T.A.L.K.E.R auf der Konsole
> 
> Und wenn Konsoleros nicht so anspruchsvoll sind (was die meisten auch sind) dann lass sie doch!
> Viele reicht es wenn das Game Spaß macht und die Grafik halbwegs ok ist.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir auf jeden Fall zu, auch wenn ich selber viel Geld in Hardware investiere!


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

marauder1 

Na ja, dafür haben sie Gears of War, Killzone, Halo. Kommt zwar alles nicht an die klasse von Stalker + Addons ran, aber immerhin. Dieses jahr kommt für uns PC'ler noch Red Orchestra 2 exklusiv.  


Shooter 



> Die PC Freaks stattdessen wollen immer nur alles auf Ultra Hoch und mit 32AA und finden es unmenschlich wenn ein FPS auf einer Konsole gespielt wird



Ne, du hast es nicht verstanden. PC'ler wollen eine Grafikqualität die ihrer Hardwareleistung entspricht. Ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt oder? 



> Dabei spielt doch sogut wie die Mehrheit FPS auf Konsolen



Die Mehrheit fährt auch VW. Deswegen ist VW nicht besser als Mercedes oder?



> Ich glaub wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration mit richtig viel Power released ist, werden noch mehr zur Konsole greifen.



Das wird vermutlich nicht anders sein als bei der letzten Konsolen-Generation.



> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als auf nem 50 zoll TV einen FPS mit bester Grafik und 5.1 Sound zu zocken, ohne dabei jedes Jahr die Hardware aufrüsten zu müssen.



Dafür stagniert die Technik auch nach 3 Jahren. Alles hat seinen Preis. Und das Gamepad verschwindet mit ner neuen Konsolen-Generation auch nicht. Konsoleros dürfen sich also auch weiterhin mit suboptimalem Aiming beim Shooter "amüsieren". 



> Während die PC´ler wieder ihre Hardware aufrüsten um die neuen Konsolengeneration Hardwaremäßig schlagen zu können, bezahlen die Konsolero´s 1x 400€ und das für eine sehr lange Zeit.



Ja, ca 3 Jahre und dann werden die Sparmaßnahmen wieder deutlich erkennbar und spürbar. Hab ich letztens grade zusammengefasst (so alles was mir ad hoc einfiel): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ger-offiziell-angekuendigt-4.html#post2923955



> Selbst nach 5 Jahren holen die Entwickler noch was an Leistung raus., während man sich auf dem PC dank fehlender Optimierung einfach neue Hardware kauft
> Jop, sehr schlau!"



Marginal holt man da noch was raus, ja. Das ist aber leider kaum nennenswert.



> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit den immer mehr werdenen schlecht portierten Konsolenports allerlei Games



Die meisten sind nicht schlecht. Gibt eigentlich kaum welche die wirklich schlecht sind. Und nach 3 Jahren sind sie - wie gesagt - für den PC besser als für Konsole.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration mit richtig viel Power released ist, werden noch mehr zur Konsole greifen.
> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als auf nem 50 zoll TV einen FPS mit bester Grafik und 5.1 Sound zu zocken, ohne dabei jedes Jahr die Hardware aufrüsten zu müssen.
> 
> Während die PC´ler wieder ihre Hardware aufrüsten um die neuen Konsolengeneration Hardwaremäßig schlagen zu können, bezahlen die Konsolero´s 1x 400€ und das für eine sehr lange Zeit.
> ...


 
"Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als auf nem 50 zoll TV einen FPS mit bester Grafik und 5.1 Sound zu zocken"

Dann nimm / kauf einen Gaming-PC und schließ ihn an und zock, wo ist das Problem!?

Richtig viel Power?
Die nächsten Konsolen haben _mit viel Glück_ den Stand der PC-Entwicklung zu Release, neueres gibts dann einfach noch nicht, war bis jetzt immer so.
Eher hinkts schon bei Release hinterher, da die Konsole eben auch Entwicklungszeit braucht wo die normale CPU / GPU / Technik Entwicklung weiter voran schreitet.

Das mit den Kosten und dem aufrüsten scheinst du noch nicht so verstanden zu haben.

Konsole spielen ist mindestens genauso teuer, da die Games einfach viel teurer sind und man z.B. bei der Xbox nochmal Monat für Monat extra Kohle berappen muss.
Durch diese Ersparniss könnten sich viele "kostenlos" einen neuen Computer kaufen nach 5 Jahren, mindestens aber neue Grafikkarte und CPU, und dann ist man wieder Up-To-Date während der Konsolero eine neue Konsolengeneration kaufen muss.

Ein normaler PC "hält" genauso lange wie es eine Konsolenversion gibt, nur mit durchgehend besserer Grafik als die Konsole.

Fehlende Optimierung? Schau mal wieso AMD jeden Monat einen neuen Catalyst released.
Bei Konsolenspielen von "Optimierung" zu reden ist übrigens ziemlich daneben, richtigerweise ausgedrückt wird die Grafik etc. an die langsame Hardware der Konsolen angepasst, deshalb sehen die PC-Games auch immer deutlich besser aus (wenns nicht gerde irgendein Müll-Konsolenport ist).

PC-Spieler WOLLEN nicht alles auf Ultra-High, aber sie KÖNNEN wenn es ihre Hardware zulässt, Konsoleros dagegen MÜSSEN IMMER mit runtergeschraubter Grafik spielen, also was jetzt hier besser ist sieht ja wohl jeder. Mein PC ist auch nicht mehr der neuste, trotzdem läuft Crysis 2 auf höchsten Einstellungen und sieht somit deutlich besser aus als auf der Konsole!
Dank Mods, Tastatur und Maus hat man auch wesentlich mehr Spielspaß!

400€? Eine Konsole kostet bei Release mehr!


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> marauder1
> Die meisten sind nicht schlecht. Gibt eigentlich kaum welche die wirklich schlecht sind. Und nach 3 Jahren sind sie - wie gesagt - für den PC besser als für Konsole.


 
Die meißten sind nicht schlecht?^^ 

Hast du schon mal CoD Black Ops gespielt? 
Und schon mal von den ganzen beschwerden gehört, dass es selbst mit nem ganz aktuellen PC nicht ruckelfrei läuft?!


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Schlechtes Beispiel, Black Ops ist ein absolutes Müll-Spiel, sieht man ja auch schön daran dass sie es nicht geschafft haben es ordentlich auf den PC zu portieren.

Nimm lieber Crysis 2 oder GTA 4, das sieht auf dem PC wesentlich besser aus (und nein dafür braucht man keinen 1.000€ Rechner)


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

Ist halt sowohl auf Konsole als auch auf PC buggy. » Black Ops: Ärgerliche Bugs in der PS3-Version by play3.de


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibt es aber S.T.A.L.K.E.R auf der Konsole


 
Das interessiert aber absolut niemanden, von Teil 2 war nicht die Rede, Fakt ist die Konsoleros mussten auf die ersten 3 Teile verzichten, so wie ich es geschrieben habe, zusammen mit den anderen Beispielen.

Ich komm mit so historischen Perlen wie Stalker und du mit so nem Müll wie Black Ops, da bleibt einem ja echt die Spucke weg


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2011)

Hier wird inzwischen gerade von den PC-*Hardlinern *soviel Stuss verzapft das es keinen Spass mehr macht mitzureden:



> Konsole spielen ist mindestens genauso teuer, da die Games einfach viel teurer sind und man z.B. bei der Xbox nochmal Monat für Monat extra Kohle berappen muss.
> Durch diese Ersparniss könnten sich viele "kostenlos" einen neuen Computer kaufen nach 5 Jahren, mindestens aber neue Grafikkarte und CPU, und dann ist man wieder Up-To-Date während der Konsolero eine neue Konsolengeneration kaufen muss.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Du kannst doch rechnen oder, dann rechne es mal nach!

10 Vollpreisspiele pro Jahr = *200€ Mehrausgaben gegenüber dem PC, das ganze mal 6 Jahren macht satte 1.200€*, dafür krieg ich einen 1A Gaming PC somit "kostenlos", nur der Konsolenspieler muss sich dann eben wieder die neuste Konsolengeneration kaufen, sprich aufrüsten, was nochmal mit 600€ oder etwas mehr zu Buche schlägt.

Sachen wie Xbox Online-Dienst und PS+ hab ich jetzt sogar noch weggelassen, aber die braucht man ja teilweise zwanghaft um online zu spielen oder sich Demos zu ziehen!
Ich würde diese Abzocke niemals mitmachen.
Überhaupt hab ich sehr gutmütig gerechnet, da ich Super-Sonderangebote von z.B. Steam garnicht mitberechnet habe, da kriegt man oft Spiele für 20€ die für die Konsolenspieler noch mindestens das doppelte kosten! Teils noch extremer.

Das sind die Fakten, die ihr Konsolen*Hardliner*, wahrscheinlich. aus _Frust _über die unnütze Fehlinvestition, einfach gerne unter den Tisch kehrt.

So, und jetzt erklär mal ganz genau was an diesen Fakten "Stuss" sein soll?!​


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch rechnen oder, dann rechne es mal nach!
> 
> 10 Vollpreisspiele pro Jahr = *200€ Mehrausgaben gegenüber dem PC, das ganze mal 6 Jahren macht satte 1.200€*, dafür krieg ich einen 1A Gaming PC somit "kostenlos", nur der Konsolenspieler muss sich dann eben wieder die neuste Konsolengeneration kaufen, sprich aufrüsten, was nochmal mit 600€ oder etwas mehr zu Buche schlägt.
> 
> ...



Stuss ist an deiner Rechnung folgendes:

Du rechnest hier, dass du nach 6 Jahren einen Gaming PC für 1200,- für lau bekommst, wenn man anstatt auf der Konsole auf dem PC spielst. Gut und schön, nur musst du den PC in regelmäßigen Abständen aufrüsten, was viel Geld kostet. Aktuell könntest du mit einem PC der vor 6 Jahren für 1200,-€ zu kaufen war (Pentium 4, Geforce 6xxx), kein einziges aktuelles Spiel flüssig spielen. Das heißt ca. 600-800 € für ein neues MB, Graka, CPU und RAM wären innerhalb dieser 6 Jahre nötig gewesen. PC spielen ist also nicht deutlich günstiger. (Ich bin übrigens PC Spieler....)

Und die Nachteile des PCs als Spiele Plattform lassen sich so auch nicht weg diskutieren. Da lasse ich durchaus das Argument gelten, lieber etwas mehr Geld für eine Konsolenspiel ausgeben, und sicher sein, dass das Spiel auf meinem Gerät läuft, als auf dem PC weniger für das Spiel zu bezahlen, und nicht zu wissen ob es auf meiner Hardware vernünftig läuft. Ich sage nur, GTA IV auf AMD Karten....Dazu dann noch Probleme mit Treiber-Inkompatibilitäten, ständigen Updates irgendwelcher Treiber/Software, Systemabstürzen usw.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

So ziemlich jedes Spiel läuft auf dem PC gleich gut oder besser. Wie oft kommen gravierende Inkompatibilitäten wie bei GTA 4 vor? Alle paar Jahre mal? Ausserdem war das Problem nach 2 Wochen aus der Welt. Ein Treiberupdate nehm ich mit Nvidia-Karten im Schnitt alle halbe Jahr vor. Mit ATI-Karten alle 2 Monate. Von ständigen Treiberupdates kann also nicht die Rede sein. Auch sind Systemabstürze und sonstige Bugs sowie deren Behebung mit Patches mittlerweile auch auf Konsole keine Seltenheit mehr. Gute Beispiele sind Black Ops und Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich hab nicht gerade viel Geld das an Bäumen wächst. 
Und dann kaufe ich mir lieber alle 5-8 Jahre eine neue Konsolengeneration als wenn ich immer meinen PC aufrüste. 

So dann zahl ich 1x im Jahr meine 40€ für Xbox Live und kann sicher sein das meine Spiele auch laufen, ohne das ich mir Sorgen über Systenanforderungen, Treiber etc machen muss. 
Dann komm ich Abends nach Hause, schalte den TV und die Konsole ein und schon kann ich zocken. 

Was daran jetzt so schlimm ist, versteh ich bis heute noch nicht. 
In den USA ist die Konsole schon berühmt wie in Deutschland (noch) der PC.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Von ständigen Treiberupdates kann also nicht die Rede sein.



Ich rede ja auch von Treiber/Software Updates. Windows Updates, Steam Client Updates, Spiel-Patches, Hardware-Treiber Updates, Virensoftware Updates und diverse andere Software (CCleaner, iTunes, Firefox/Chrome, Flash-Player, PDF-Reader.....). Das nervt viele Leute einfach. Auf den Konsolen gibt es entweder Firmware Updates oder Spiel-Updates und das war's. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch sind Systemabstürze und sonstige Bugs sowie deren Behebung mit Patches mittlerweile auch auf Konsole keine Seltenheit mehr. Gute Beispiele sind Black Ops und Fallout: New Vegas.



Nur weil es auf den Konsolen zwei Beispiele gibt, wo es zu Problemen  mit Spielen kam, ist das trotzdem absolut kein Vergleich zu den unzähligen Software/Hardware Problemen auf dem PC....


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

Cook2211 



> Ich rede ja auch von Treiber/Software Updates. Windows Updates, Steam Client Updates, Spiel-Patches, Hardware-Treiber Updates, Virensoftware Updates und diverse andere Software (CCleaner, iTunes, Firefox/Chrome, Flash-Player, PDF-Reader.....). Das nervt viele Leute einfach.



Das meiste davon muss doch aber sowieso jeder auf seinem PC machen. Ob er nun daran spielt oder nicht. 



> Nur weil es auf den Konsolen zwei Beispiele gibt, wo es zu Problemen mit Spielen kam, ist das trotzdem absolut kein Vergleich zu den unzähligen Software/Hardware Problemen auf dem PC....



Gibt noch mehr Beispiele: Crysis 2, Unreal 3, Test Drive Unlimited 2, Gran Turismo 5, FIFA 11, Sacred 2, Bad Company 2, Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood und Aliens vs Predator 3. Wenns mit den Spielen keine Probleme gäbe, würde es für sie auch keine Patches geben.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das meiste davon muss doch aber sowieso jeder auf seinem PC machen. Ob er nun daran spielt oder nicht.



Hier geht es aber ums Spielen. Wer mit seinem PC nur spielen will, der muss das alles trotzdem machen.



> Gibt noch mehr Beispiele: Crysis 2, Unreal 3, Test Drive Unlimited 2, Gran Turismo 5, FIFA 11, Sacred 2, Bad Company 2, Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood und Aliens vs Predator 3. Wenns mit den Spielen keine Probleme gäbe, würde es für sie auch keine Patches geben.



Das ändert doch aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es auf dem PC wesentlich mehr Software/Hardware Probleme gibt.


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2011)

Als erstes bin ich kein Hardliner. (schau mal in meine Sig,da siehst du beide Plattformen)

Als nächstes kann ich mindestens so gut Rechnen wie du. Leider wage ich zu bezweifen das die meisten PC User ihren Rechner auch wirklich über diesen lagen Zeitraum mit immer der gleichen Hardware nutzen. berlegt euch bitte mal wie ihr argumentiert. Das ist schwachsinnig.

Konsolen Spielern geht es um den unkomplizierten Spielspass.

Leuten wie mir die beide Plattformen haben wollen einfach auf nichts erzichten. Punkt

Es gibt keinen Grund so aggressiv seine Abneigung gegen Konsolen durchzudrücken.

Die PC Jungs gehen hier viel härter vor.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

Cook2211 



> Hier geht es aber ums Spielen. Wer mit seinem PC nur spielen will, der muss das alles trotzdem machen.



Klar, jeder der einen PC besitzt muss alles machen (ja, gut, ausser Steam und Patches vielleicht). Der Punkt ist eben, dass fast jeder einen PC besitzt. 



> Das ändert doch aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es auf dem PC wesentlich mehr Software/Hardware Probleme gibt.



Das glaube ich mittlerweile eben nicht mehr. Zumindest sind es imo nicht wesentlich mehr. Bei den ganzen Patches für Konsolenspiele...


----------



## Primer (29. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber ums Spielen. Wer mit seinem PC nur spielen will, der muss das alles trotzdem machen.
> 
> Das ändert doch aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es auf dem PC wesentlich mehr Software/Hardware Probleme gibt.



Also man sollte vielleicht mal klar stellen, das ein PC der nur zum Spielen benutzt wird, keinen Browser, keine Firewall, kein itunes, kein Flashplayer, etc. braucht. Würde man alles aufs Spielen reduzieren, braucht man lediglich den Grafikkartentreiber (manuell) alle paar Monate aktualisieren, alles weitere kommt über das autoupdate von Windows rein.
Allerdings macht sowas sicher keiner, nur hat das wenig mit spielen an sich zu tun ob der Browser nun up to date ist oder nicht.

Software Probleme mag es auf dem PC sicher geben, natürlich auch bei Spielen, aber man kann das auch nur schlecht pauschalisieren. Die letzten Probleme die ich beispielsweise hatte waren als Stalker Clear Sky raus kam. Natürlich stürzt ein Spiel auch einfach mal ab, aber das ist gewiss nicht die Regel, letztendlich hat das auch Uncharted 2(also ein sauberes PS3 Exklusivspiel) während der rund 10h Spielzeit zwei mal geschafft. Ist aber alles kein Beinbruch und deswegen auch keine Argument gegen eine Plattform, nur weil ein Spiel mal abstürzt.

Das immer wieder aufkommende Preisargument ist auch nur so lala....klar kostet ein PC letztendlich mehr, aber man bekommt ja auch mehr dafür. Die Preisdifferenz beträgt unterm Strich aber keine 1000€ oÄ, eher im Bereich um die 200-300€ auf vielleicht 5 Jahre gesehen. Es muss ja heutzutage keine 580GTX mehr sein, wer alle 2-3Jahre eine gute 200€ Karte abgreift ist sehr gut bedient und den Konsolen allemal überlegen.
Wenn man das ganze wirklich mal nüchtern betrachtet ist eine gute P/L Kombi über die Jahre gesehen kaum teurer als eine neue Konsolengeneration zu kaufen. Wer es sparsam haben möchte kann das auch prima ausleben ohne gigantische Abstriche zu haben.


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2011)

An den ganzen schönen Rechenbeispielen wird immer vergessen das kaum eine Konsole lange genug durchhält bis die nächste Generation am Markt ist. Zumindest bei der XBox360 sind bisher im Bekanntenkreis 2 von 3 Geräten nach spätestens 3 Jahren ausgefallen. Also stand ein Neukauf von praktisch dem selben Gerät mit der gleichen mittlerweile veralteten Technik an.
Das Problem haben wir PCler zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Also man sollte vielleicht mal klar stellen, das ein PC der nur zum Spielen benutzt wird, keinen Browser, keine Firewall, kein itunes, kein Flashplayer, etc. braucht. Würde man alles aufs Spielen reduzieren, braucht man lediglich den Grafikkartentreiber (manuell) alle paar Monate aktualisieren, alles weitere kommt über das autoupdate von Windows rein.
> Allerdings macht sowas sicher keiner, nur hat das wenig mit spielen an sich zu tun ob der Browser nun up to date ist oder nicht.
> 
> Software Probleme mag es auf dem PC sicher geben, natürlich auch bei Spielen, aber man kann das auch nur schlecht pauschalisieren. Die letzten Probleme die ich beispielsweise hatte waren als Stalker Clear Sky raus kam. Natürlich stürzt ein Spiel auch einfach mal ab, aber das ist gewiss nicht die Regel, letztendlich hat das auch Uncharted 2(also ein sauberes PS3 Exklusivspiel) während der rund 10h Spielzeit zwei mal geschafft. Ist aber alles kein Beinbruch und deswegen auch keine Argument gegen eine Plattform, nur weil ein Spiel mal abstürzt.
> ...



Ich versuche halt, obwohl ich PC Spieler bin (habe aber auch PS3+Wii), die Sache möglichst objektiv zu sehen. Und es ist halt so, dass sowohl die Konsolen, als auch der PC, als Spieleplattform Ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. Ich mag es halt nur nicht, wenn irgendwelche Hardcore- Konsoleros oder PC-User hier irgendwelche Hasstiraden loslassen, die unter die Gürtelinie gehen. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Primer (29. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich versuche halt, obwohl ich PC Spieler bin (habe aber auch PS3+Wii), die Sache möglichst objektiv zu sehen. Und es ist halt so, dass sowohl die Konsolen, als auch der PC, als Spieleplattform Ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. Ich mag es halt nur nicht, wenn irgendwelche Hardcore- Konsoleros oder PC-User hier irgendwelche Hasstiraden loslassen, die unter die Gürtelinie gehen. Das muss nicht sein.


 

Nichts für ungut ich habe nichts gegen Konsolen, aber ich reagiere genauso allergische auf die vielfach herrschenden Vorurteile der PC Plattform, vor allem wenn es um den Preis geht. Das fängt doch immer wieder von vorn an, da heißt es dann in etwa immer 200€ Konsole gegen 1200€ PC...das entspricht aber nicht wirklich der Realität.


----------



## widder0815 (29. April 2011)

*Heaven Benchmark* für die Konsolen gesichtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut ich habe nichts gegen Konsolen, aber ich reagiere genauso allergische auf die vielfach herrschenden Vorurteile der PC Plattform, vor allem wenn es um den Preis geht. Das fängt doch immer wieder von vorn an, da heißt es dann in etwa immer 200€ Konsole gegen 1200€ PC...das entspricht aber nicht wirklich der Realität.



War ja auch nicht auf dich bezogen. Deine Argumente sind ja sachlich

Das Thema Preis liegt in meinen Augen irgendwo dazwischen. Klar, dafür zu sorgen, dass man auf dem PC nach Möglichkeit in hohen Settings spielen kann, kostet Geld. Aber bei den Konsolen gibt es ja auch genügend Zusatzkosten. Bei der PS3 z.B Gamepads, Move, je nachdem eine größere HDD, die schon angesprochenen höheren Spielepreise. Da kommt im Laufe der Jahre auch schon einiges zusammen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> *Heaven Benchmark* für die Konsolen gesichtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Also man sollte vielleicht mal klar stellen, das ein PC der nur zum Spielen benutzt wird, keinen Browser, keine Firewall, kein itunes, kein Flashplayer, etc. braucht. Würde man alles aufs Spielen reduzieren, braucht man lediglich den Grafikkartentreiber (manuell) alle paar Monate aktualisieren, alles weitere kommt über das autoupdate von Windows rein.
> Allerdings macht sowas sicher keiner, nur hat das wenig mit spielen an sich zu tun ob der Browser nun up to date ist oder nicht.


 Natürlich braucht man einen Browser, denn sonst könnte man bei PCGHX nicht fragen, wieso der PC schon wieder rum zickt. 

@Rolk
Das ist aber nicht immer so.
Ich habe jetzt die zweite PS3, weil ich die Fat meinem Bruder verkauft habe und beide funktionieren ohne Probleme.
Ich hab die zweite Wii, weil ich die Weiße meinem Vater verkauft habe und beide funktionieren ohne Probleme.
Sonst kenne ich auch niemanden, dem eine Konsole eingegangen ist.


----------



## seltsam (29. April 2011)

Um nochmal den Kostenfaktor,hier anzusprechen... 
Ich glaube es wäre sehr Sinnvoll mal einen PC zusammenzustellen,der auf der Auflösung der Konsolen liegt. Den kann man dann damit vergleichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2011)

Hatten wir schon.
An die XBox Arcade kommt preislich kein PC ran.


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> *Heaven Benchmark* für die Konsolen gesichtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja das schafft ihr mit euren Alid PC´s nicht, oder?


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Um nochmal den Kostenfaktor,hier anzusprechen...
> Ich glaube es wäre sehr Sinnvoll mal einen PC zusammenzustellen,der auf der Auflösung der Konsolen liegt. Den kann man dann damit vergleichen.


 
Das Problem bei Spiele PCs ist, dass irgendwann der Punkt erreicht ist wo die Komponenten zwar schlechter aber kaum mehr günstiger werden. Der Punkt ist grob geschätzt irgendwo bei 350 € erreicht. So ein 350 € PC ist wiederum jeder Konsole meilenweit vorraus. Lässt sich also nicht so einfach vergleichen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ja das schafft ihr mit euren Alid PC´s nicht, oder?


Na da fühl ich mich doch gleich mal angesprochen...mein "ALDI-PC" macht keine Probleme. Allerdings kann da keiner mithalten.
Hab´ das Gefühl, die Diskussion hier wird immer anspruchsvoller...
MfG


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hab´ das Gefühl, die Diskussion hier wird immer anspruchsvoller...
> MfG


 
Ja, denkst du? 

Ich denke das kann noch Heiter werden


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

Ich kauf meine PC's immer für 2,99 bei Kik. Der Selbstabholungs-Service ist hervorragend und wenn man 2 nimmt gibts n Toaster dazu.


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

Ich würd ja jetzt gerne weiter Sinnloses Zeug Schreiben, aber ich hab schon ne Rote Karte bekommen, also bin ich lieber mal ruhig.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch rechnen oder, dann rechne es mal nach!
> 
> 10 Vollpreisspiele pro Jahr = *200€ Mehrausgaben gegenüber dem PC, das ganze mal 6 Jahren macht satte 1.200€*, dafür krieg ich einen 1A Gaming PC somit "kostenlos", nur der Konsolenspieler muss sich dann eben wieder die neuste Konsolengeneration kaufen, sprich aufrüsten, was nochmal mit 600€ oder etwas mehr zu Buche schlägt.
> 
> ...





Auch wenn manche hier dieses _*sehr eindeutige*_ Beispiel offensichtlich noch nicht verstanden haben, so ist es dennoch unanfechtbar.
Wer das kritisiert der leidet unter einer falschen Realitätswahrnehmung.

User wie Rolk etc. geben mir schließlich recht.

Das restliche typische "Aufrüst-Gelaber" kommt wieder mal schlicht und ergreifend nur wegen der Unwissenheit vor, schließlich läuft ein aktuelles Konsolenport-PC-Spiel auch noch auf einem 6 Jahre alten PC, natürlich mit runtergedrehter Grafik und Bildqualität, aber das ist bei der Konsole ja durchgehend so, schon am Releasetag.





Nailgun schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon.
> An die XBox Arcade kommt preislich kein PC ran.


 
Öhm schau mal eins drüber?...



Shooter schrieb:


> Ich würd ja jetzt gerne weiter  Sinnloses Zeug Schreiben, aber ich hab schon ne Rote Karte bekommen,  also bin ich lieber mal ruhig.


 
Es wäre auch überraschend gewesen wenn du dafür keine rote Karte bekommen hättest.





Rolk schrieb:


> An den ganzen schönen Rechenbeispielen wird immer  vergessen das kaum eine Konsole lange genug durchhält bis die nächste  Generation am Markt ist. Zumindest bei der XBox360 sind bisher im  Bekanntenkreis 2 von 3 Geräten nach spätestens 3 Jahren ausgefallen.  Also stand ein Neukauf von praktisch dem selben Gerät mit der gleichen  mittlerweile veralteten Technik an.
> Das Problem haben wir PCler zum Glück nicht.


 
Da kenne ich auch Leute, die Ausfallrate war, jedenfalls bei den ersten Geräten, doch relativ hoch.


Was ihr immer für Probleme mit Abstürzen habt ist mir auch ein Rätsel, dann lasst das OC sein und haltet euch von Pornoseiten (und somit Viren und Würmen) entfernt und ein Windows 7 SP1 läuft _absolut_ zuverlässig!
An der PS3 musst auch andauernd die Firmware updaten weil Sony mal wieder eine bei Einführung zugesagte Funktion streicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Das restliche typische "Aufrüst-Gelaber" kommt wieder mal schlicht und ergreifend nur wegen der Unwissenheit vor, schließlich läuft ein aktuelles Konsolenport-PC-Spiel auch noch auf einem 6 Jahre alten PC, natürlich mit runtergedrehter Grafik und Bildqualität, aber das ist bei der Konsole ja durchgehend so, schon am Releasetag.


 
Dann spiel mal ein aktuelles Game auf einem Rechner mit 6 Jahre alter Hardware. 

Außerdem ist die Hardware einer Konsole nicht 6 Jahre alt, die Xbox ist technisch von 2010.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal ein aktuelles Game auf einem Rechner mit 6 Jahre alter Hardware.
> 
> Außerdem ist die Hardware einer Konsole nicht 6 Jahre alt, die Xbox ist technisch von 2010.


 

Kein Problem, mein alter Rechner dem ich meinem Cousin geschenkt habe ist schon satte 8 Jahre alt und der zockt regelmäßig neue Games damit, zwar eher auf Konsolengrafikniveau, aber immerhin.

Dein letzter Satz war ja denke ich Ironie^^

Natürlich ist die Konsole über 6 Jahre alt, directx 9 und mickrige 256 MB Ram sind nämlich alles andere als "technisch 2010" 

Wäre sie auf dem Stand der Zeit bräuchten sie schließlich nie eine neue Generation zu entwickeln und rauszubringen.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, mein alter Rechner dem ich meinem Cousin geschenkt habe ist schon satte 8 Jahre alt und der zockt regelmäßig neue Games damit, zwar eher auf Konsolengrafikniveau, aber immerhin.



Dann würde ich mal gerne sehen, wie man mit einem Pentium IV, einer Nvidia 5xxx oder 6xxx und sagen wir 1GB Ram, beispielsweise Dragon Age 2, Crysis 2 oder Battlefield Bad Company 2 in 1280x720 (Konsolen Auflösung) spielt......No Way!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, mein alter Rechner dem ich meinem Cousin geschenkt habe ist schon satte 8 Jahre alt und der zockt regelmäßig neue Games damit, zwar eher auf Konsolengrafikniveau, aber immerhin.



Na, das will ich dann aber mal sehen, wie er mit 8 Jahre alter Hardware die Grafik einer Konsole hinbekommen will. 



marauder1 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Konsole über 6 Jahre alt, directx 9 und mickrige 256 MB Ram sind nämlich alles andere als "technisch 2010"



Nein, die Technologie ist von 2010, kann man sehr gut an dem Shrink sehen.
Dass die Grafik immer noch die gleiche ist und der RAM auch, hat was mit der Kompatibilität zu tun.
Aber wenn man von sowas keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Das mit keine Ahnung sagst gerde du *lol*

Schau dir die Hardware-Daten an, das sagt alles, ob das was mit Kompatibilität oder dem Glauben des Sony-Chefs an den heiligen Buddha zu tun hat, das ist mir schnurz egal.

Noch was:

Wer sich jetzt eine Konsole kauft, der MUSS in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder aufrüsten und darf dann wieder satte 650€ investieren (und nicht die mindestens 200€ mehr pro Jahr für Spiele vergessen (10 Vollpreisspiele).

Wer sich dagegen jetzt einen normalen Gaming PC kauft (650-850€), der kommt mit dem locker 5 Jahre aus, darüberhinaus kann ich jede Komponente davon so aufrüsten wie ICH es WILL, und nicht wie Sony es mir vorschreibt 

Also stellen wir als Fakt fest: Wer sich jetzt eine Konsole kauft, der kann nicht rechnen, und wer auf die billigen Maschen von Sony und co. immernoch reinfällt, vorallem jetzt nach dem Skandal, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

*Zu dem preislichen Nachteil (Anschaffungskosten, aufrüsten in 1-2 Jahren, teure Spiele, PSN+) kommen natürlich noch die genannten spielerischen (Sub-HD-Texturmatsch, schlechte Bildqualität, flimmern, keine Mods) und natürlich der größte Negativpunkt SONY, da sind deine Daten so sicher wie ein 100€ Schein auf einer Parkbank in einer Innenstadt 



*


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na, das will ich dann aber mal sehen, wie er mit 8 Jahre alter Hardware die Grafik...


 
Da hast du dir jetzt aber kräftig selbst ins Bein geschossen.

Die Frage sollte wohl lauten:

"Na, das will ich dann aber mal sehen, wie er mit 8 Jahre alter Konsolen Hardware die Grafik eines PCs von 2011 hinbekommen will" 

Ich verrate dir die Antwort: *Es ist unmöglich, der PC ist immer überlegen, da die Konsole schon am Releasetag technisch sogut wie veraltet ist! 
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Das mit keine Ahnung sagst gerde du *lol*
> 
> Schau dir die Hardware-Daten an, das sagt alles, ob das was mit Kompatibilität oder dem Glauben des Sony-Chefs an den heiligen Buddha zu tun hat, das ist mir schnurz egal.



Kompatibilität ist gerade bei Konsolen noch viel wichtiger als beim PC und was hat der Sony Chef damit zu tun?
Und nur weil dir das egal ist, ist es nicht Millionen von Spielern egal.



marauder1 schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> Wer sich jetzt eine Konsole kauft, der MUSS in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder aufrüsten und darf dann wieder satte 650€ investieren (und nicht die mindestens 200€ mehr pro Jahr für Spiele vergessen (10 Vollpreisspiele).



Wieso muss er das?
Wer sich jetzt einen PC gekauft hat, muss auch in 2 Jahren nachrüsten, wenn er das Niveau halten will.



marauder1 schrieb:


> Wer sich dagegen jetzt einen normalen Gaming PC kauft (650-850€), der kommt mit dem locker 5 Jahre aus, darüberhinaus kann ich jede Komponente davon so aufrüsten wie ICH es WILL, und nicht wie Sony es mir vorschreibt



Ja, wie denn?
Ein Gaming Rechner von vor 5 Jahren kann heute auch nicht mehr alles perfekt darstellen, bzw. du musst teilweise erhebliche Abstriche machen.
Wie also soll ein aktueller Gaming Rechner für 600€ das darstellen, was es in 5 Jahren geben wird (niemand weiß, was dann ist)?



marauder1 schrieb:


> Also stellen wir als Fakt fest: Wer sich jetzt eine Konsole kauft, der kann nicht rechnen.



Meine Frau hat Konsolen gekauft, gleich mehrere. 
Hab gestern mal mit der Kinetic gespielt, sehr geil. 
Und ja, meine Frau kann sehr gut rechnen und ich auch und die, die damit spielen, ebenso.



marauder1 schrieb:


> "Na, das will ich dann aber mal sehen, wie er mit 8 Jahre alter Konsolen Hardware die Grafik eines PCs von 2011 hinbekommen will"
> 
> Ich verrate dir die Antwort: Es ist unmöglich.


 
Wieso beantwortest du nicht einmal die Frage?
Wie soll er mit 8 Jahre alter Hardware ein aktuelles Game so darstellen, wie man es jetzt auf der Konsole spielen kann, wie z.B. Shift 2 oder Crysis 2?
Du lenkst ab und drehst alles um, machst du seit mehreren tausend Seiten hier im Thread.


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

Jaja..... MehmetB hat mal wieder keine Ahnung.  

Natürlich kann man mit ner 8 Jahre alten Konsolen Hardware aktuelle Games Flüssig auf dem TV zocken. 
Dabei sieht es sogar noch ganz gut aus, also was will man mehr? 

Auf DirectX11 und 32AA kann ich verzichte, so ein Junkie bin ich nicht. 
Und bedenke, die neue Konsolengeneration wird am Release wieder jeden PC deutlich überlegen sein, das war früher so und wird auch immer so sein. 
Erst wenn alle wieder wie die beklopten aufrüsten, dann ist der PC wieder vorne.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Wer sich dagegen jetzt einen normalen Gaming PC kauft (650-850€), der kommt mit dem locker 5 Jahre aus



Das behauptest du, bleibst aber den Beweis schuldig, dass man mit einem PC von 2006 die von mir genannten Spiele (Crysis 2, Dragon Age 2, Battlefield BC 2) flüssig in 720p spielen kann.....Und ich garantiere dir, man kann es nicht!





marauder1 schrieb:


> darüberhinaus kann ich jede Komponente davon so aufrüsten wie ICH es WILL, und nicht wie Sony es mir vorschreibt



Was ist das denn für eine Logik? Seit wann schreibt Sony Leuten vor, wann sie eine neue Konsole kaufen sollen?
Einen PC rüstet man für gewöhnlich dann auf, wenn neue Spiele nicht mehr flüssig laufen. Wenn man deine Logik zu Grunde legt, dann würde das ja bedeuten, dass die Entwickler den PC-Spielern vorschreiben, wann sie neue Hardware kaufen sollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Und bedenke, die neue Konsolengeneration wird am Release wieder jeden PC deutlich überlegen sein, das war früher so und wird auch immer so sein.


 
jop, wenn die PS4 oder Xbox keine Ahnung rauskommt, dann werden sie für den Zeitpunkt des Erscheines die Maximum darstellen und dann ist es logisch, dass man Blue Ray im PC braucht, denn da sind in Zukunft die Games drauf.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso muss er das?
> Wer sich jetzt einen PC gekauft hat, muss auch in 2 Jahren nachrüsten, wenn er das Niveau halten will.


 

Hast du überhaupt schonmal einen Spiele-Rechner benutzt?

Um auf Konsolenniveau zu halten muss man doch nicht alle 2 Jahre nachrüsten *lol was ein Blödsinn*

Du bist nur gefrustet weil sich deine "Frau jetzt mehrere Konsolen gekauft hat" die ihr in 1-2 Jahren wieder komplett ersetzen müsst 
... während mein PC noch locker 5 Jahre mitmacht 


Hier ist das erste Beispiel:

"Auf DirectX11 und 32AA kann ich verzichte, so ein Junkie bin ich nicht."

Ist doch gut und seh ich auch so, so hält ein Rechner locker 5 Jahre+ 

Und selbst mit 2x AA und DirectX 10 ist man schon über Konsolenniveau! 



"jop, wenn die PS4 oder Xbox keine Ahnung rauskommt, dann werden sie für den Zeitpunkt des Erscheines die Maximum darstellen"


Alles andere wäre ja auch noch enttäuschender als die aktuelle Sachlage!

Ich kauf mir ja auch heute keinen Gaming-Rechner mit 2GB Ram mehr!


"und dann ist es logisch, dass man Blue Ray im PC braucht, denn da sind in Zukunft die Games drauf."

Nein, am PC gibts gottseidank so Sachen wie Steam, optische Laufwerke sterben aus, Macbooks verzichten schon ganz drauf, nur Sony hinkt mal wieder hinterher 

Weiterhin ist es doch kein Problem sich ein BluRay-Laufwerk zu kaufen, dank des guten Plug and Play am PC kinderleicht aufrüstbar, bei ner Konsole hingegen brauch ich ein komplett neues Gerät 

Das ist wie wenn am Auto der Blinker kaputt ist und ich muss ein neues kaufen 
total dämlich.

Die Kinect ist übrigens ziemlich eintönig und wird sehr schnell langweilig, überhaupt finde ich es ziemlich kindisch da immer vorm Fernseher rumzuhüpfen, zumal die dazugehörigen Games auch immer auf Grafikniveau von 2002 sind und 0 Story, Handlung oder Spannung bieten. 
Einfach nur billige Unterhaltung á la "schieße in 30 Minuten so viele 2D Moorhühner wie möglich ab, looos geeeehts!!!!einself!!"




@ Cook:

Und selbst wenns nicht so ist, durch das viele gesparte Geld kann man sich locker mal alle 4 Jahre ne neue Graka + CPU für 300€ leisten.

Und wenn es neue Konsolen gibt, dann brauchst du die neuen, da die alten nicht mehr unterstützt werden, oder erschien Crysis 2 etwa für PS2? 
Lass mich raten, ich tippe auf nein ohne dass ich es weiß!


"Einen PC rüstet man für gewöhnlich dann auf, wenn neue Spiele nicht mehr flüssig laufen."

Danke, ein toller Beweis dass die ps3 schon lange zu veraltet ist, siehe die nervigen Framedrops, LowFPS und Texturpopups in GTA4, und das obwohl die Konsolengrafik bei dem Spiel schon auf dem absoluten Minimum steht 

*wie schlecht*


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

Das mit Kinect stimmt zwar, aber fördert zu 100% die Fitness... und das sage ich als Kampfsportler


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Wer Fitness will soll ins Fitnessstudio gehn, oder schwimmen oder joggen, aber nicht vorm Fernseher vor billigen 2D-Spielen rumhampeln damit dann alles nach schweiß stinkt! 


Ich habe übrigens meinen Beitrag oben nochmals ergänzt.


----------



## Primer (29. April 2011)

Hach und Preisdiskussion die 105450156123....

Nun es bleibt mal fest zu halten das es eine 7-Serie GPU (also die aktuelle Gen zu Zeiten der 360) nicht in jedem Spiel ausreicht um die Grafik der 360 zu erreichen, das schafft erst die 8800 Serie, dann aber auch schon mit merklichen Vorsprung in Sachen Qualität. Eine 8800 schafft also in 720p jedes aktuelle Spiel, natürlich mit entsprechend weniger Qualität, aber das Niveau der Konsolen packt man hier in nahezu 99% aller Spiele.
Ändert aber auch nichts an der preislichen Lage, da ein Upgrade alle 2-3 Jahre ohnehin sinnvoll ist(und durchaus zum System der Plattform PC gehört), bis die 7-Serie GPU nicht mehr gereicht hat um mit den Konsolen mitzuhalten, war die Nachfolgeserie preislich bereits äußerst attraktiv. 
Wer also brav von Athlon XP und 7800GT auf Athlon 64 X2 und 8800GT bis hin zur aktuell hoch performanten Sytem alla Phenom II und 260GTX gerüstet hat, kann sich glücklich schätzen zu jeder Zeit über dem Niveau der Konsolen gespielt zu haben und auch kaum mehr als für diese bezahlt zu haben.

Das mit den 32xAA ist auch arg übertrieben, wen man mal von den meisten Plattform Exklusives absieht haben sehr viele Multis eine qualitativ eher schlechtes Bild, es kriselt und matscht tatsächlich im ganzen Bild, 30Fps erreicht man meist nur mit ach und Krach. Ein Unharted oder GoW macht das bekanntlich besser, hier bemüht man sich wenigstens um das konstante halten der 30Fps, aber im Vergleich zu einem ordentlichen PC Port ist das grafisch auch schlechter.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Danke, guter Beitrag, auf die Praxis bezogen und nicht so dummes, realitätsfernes Geschwätz wie "man muss jedes Jahr aufrüsten", die die gefrusteten Konsolenspieler hier immer loslassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2011)

@MehmetB... ähm marauder1
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass hier jeder, der auf Konsolen zockt, auch einen PC hat, also wieso sollten sie "gefrustet" sein?


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Weil es eine unnötige Fehlinvestition war, siehe Beitrag "primerp12"

Übrigens ist es völlig unerheblich wer hier was wie macht, siehe mein Beispiel mit den Messis. 

Alles kann, nichts muss, aber obs sinnvoll ist steht immer auf einem anderen Blatt.

Wer is Mehmet?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2011)

Also ich kenne nur Leute, die bei einem PC eine Fehlinvestition gemacht haben. 
Da steigen manche von AMD auf NVIDIA um, weil sie mit der Grafikqualität nicht zufrieden sind. 
Da unterstützt das Mainboard die CPU nicht, weil noch kein BIOS-Update draußen ist. 
Da läuft der RAM nicht, wie er soll usw...


----------



## Shooter (29. April 2011)

Wieso sollten Menschen die auf der Konsole Spielen gefrustet sein? 
Man ihr habt doch ernsthafte Probleme


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Menschen die auf der Konsole Spielen gefrustet sein?


 

Deswegen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-241.html#post2936875


Zumindest diejenigen die es gecheckt haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2011)

Mir kommt es eher so vor, dass manche PC-Spieler gefrustet sind, weil ihre Plattform immer weniger Absatz findet. 

Bis jetzt hat jeder, den ich kenne, Probleme mit seinem PC gehabt, sowas gehört halt dazu, aber bis jetzt kenn ich keinen, der nicht zufrieden mit seiner Konsole ist.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Ich kenne 3 Leute denen die Konsolen in kürzester Zeit abgeraucht sind, bin ja nicht der einzige hier im Thread, wie du vielleicht gelesen hast.
*
Übrigens, ich kenne 77 Millionen PS3 Spieler die paar Tage lang nicht online zocken konnten, von den PC-Spielern hab ich sowas noch nie gehört.

Also wenn was mehr Probleme macht, dann ganz klar die alte Schrottkonsole aka. Privatdatenschleuder aka. paar Tage offlinebetrieb von Sony.*


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2011)

Und wenn mal wieder irgendein Internetkabel beschädigt wird, kann man mit nichts online gehen. 
Passieren kann einem überall was.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Nein, am PC gibts gottseidank so Sachen wie Steam, optische Laufwerke sterben aus, Macbooks verzichten schon ganz drauf, nur Sony hinkt mal wieder hinterher



Das ist ja mal der größte Unfug, so dermaßen gegen Sonys "Kontrolle" zu wettern und dann Steam so in den Himmel zu loben.  Und noch was: Stalker, welches du so als "Perle" bezeichnest, war für mich eine der größten Enttäuschungen in der PC-Geschichte und ich vermisse es NICHT EIN STÜCK, und JA, ich habe es von Anfang bis Ende gespielt und auch einige Nebenmissionen erfüllt. Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich es jederzeit auf meinen Rechner installieren (siehe Sig: Phenom 2, GTX 460, 8GiB RAM), aber Interesse daran habe ich keines.
Und noch was weiteres: Nicht alle Menschen haben Zugang zu DSL. Gerade auf Dörfern dümpeln die Leute nicht selten im *besten Fall* mit DSL-Light rum (384kbit/s). Meine Eltern wohnen knapp außerhalb von Berlin und bekommen gerade mal DSL6000. Viel Spaß beim Laden von 20GB+ an Daten. Und auch nicht jeder ist Fan von irgendwelchem Download-Dreck. Ich gehöre auch zu dem Schlag, der lieber eine BluRay-Hülle im Regal stehen hat.

Wenn etwas eine komplette Fehlinvestition war, dann mein Rechner (alles in allem locker über 1000€, vergangene Hardware-Upgrades nicht eingerechnet). Aber ich bastle nun mal gern und sobald die Garantie für meine PS3 abgelaufen ist, baue ich da evtl. auch etwas dran rum.



marauder1 schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist es doch kein Problem sich ein BluRay-Laufwerk zu kaufen, dank des guten Plug and Play am PC kinderleicht aufrüstbar, bei ner Konsole hingegen brauch ich ein komplett neues Gerät



Und wozu sollte man eine Konsole aufrüsten wollen?  Bestenfalls eine größe Festplatte, aber mehr braucht man auch gar nicht mehr und das auch nur, wenn man so viele Spiele hat, dass das Regal schon zusammenbricht oder wenn man die gesamte Porno oder Musiksammlung vom PC auf Konsole kopiert.



marauder1 schrieb:


> Die Kinect ist übrigens ziemlich eintönig und wird sehr schnell langweilig, überhaupt finde ich es ziemlich kindisch da immer vorm Fernseher rumzuhüpfen, zumal die dazugehörigen Games auch immer auf Grafikniveau von 2002 sind und 0 Story, Handlung oder Spannung bieten.
> Einfach nur billige Unterhaltung á la "schieße in 30 Minuten so viele 2D Moorhühner wie möglich ab, looos geeeehts!!!!einself!!"



Mal wieder machst du dich einfach nur lächerlich.
1. Wem es gefällt, der darf es sich gern kaufen (ich habe auch weder Move noch Kinect). Oder willst du den Leuten dieses Recht absprechen?
2. Was hat Grafikqualität wie immer mit Spielspaß zu tun?
3. 2002 ist mal wieder eine maßlose Übertreibung.



marauder1 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenns nicht so ist, durch das viele gesparte Geld kann man sich locker mal alle 4 Jahre ne neue Graka + CPU für 300€ leisten.



Das, was ich für meinen PC ausgegeben habe (seit PS3 Release 2006), bekomme ich vermutlich in 20 Jahren nicht wieder, wenn ich mir jedes Jahr 10 PS3-Spiele kaufen würde. 


PS: Habe zu spät gesehen, dass er erneut gebannt wurde.  Bin ja mal gespannt, wann er sich wieder anmeldet um weiter Unfug zu posten.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> PS: Habe zu spät gesehen, dass er erneut gebannt wurde.  Bin ja mal gespannt, wann er sich wieder anmeldet um weiter Unfug zu posten.


 
Bis endlich mal sein Main fuer ne Weile pausieren muss, aber das wird nicht wirklich passieren.


Schade das diese eigentlich interessante Diskussion immer wieder durch solche unsinnigen Hasstriaden gestoert wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

War nur ne Frage der Zeit...

Die Art und Weise wie er "diskutiert" hat aber vermutlich nichts speziell mit dem Thema zutun. Manche Leute sind einfach so aufbrausend.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Manche Leute sind einfach so aufbrausend.


 ... haben aber nicht genuegend Rueckgrat um das auch mit ihrem Mainnick zu machen?

Ich kann auch aufbrausend sein, aber trotzdem versuche ich eine gewisse Umgangsform zu wahren. 
Speziell bei Unterhaltungen mit soviel "Lag", wie in einem Forum, sollte das moeglich sein.

Auf der anderen Seite ist eine stupide Provokation vielleicht auch gewollt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Der Mainnick hätte doch ne sofortige Sperre zufolge. Mit nem anderen Nick muss er erst am Schreib- und Diskussionsstil entlarvt werden. 



> Auf der anderen Seite ist eine stupide Provokation vielleicht auch gewollt.



Wie gesagt, manche Leute sind so. In Foren lebt diese "Spezies" aber nie lange.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das behauptest du, bleibst aber den Beweis schuldig, dass man mit einem PC von 2006 die von mir genannten Spiele (Crysis 2, Dragon Age 2, Battlefield BC 2) flüssig in 720p spielen kann.....Und ich garantiere dir, man kann es nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nun wir wollen mal feststellen was 720p ist 1280X720 pixel, nun das kaum bis garkeine Xbox360 ps3 spiel mit nativer auflösung also 1280-720 läuft wissen alle.
Wenn dann sind dies meist einfache spiele wie Kameo: Elements of Power da glaube ich an 720p auf 1080i 

alle anderen shooter wie gears of war machen abstriche, die texturen entsprechen maximal 1024X600 und diese aulösung die auf dem PC nicht gibt also dann 1024X768 .
Schafft ein 6 jahre alter PC locker, damals waren 2GB ram und 256mb Vram üblich in High end bereich, nicht in mainstreambereich damals 128mb vram
Damals also ende 2005 Xbox 360 release aktuelle grafikkarten 7800gtx 256mb vram und auch welche mit 512mb erstaunlich das so alte test noch auf servern  liegen,ATI x1900xtx auch mit 512mb.Das war vor 5 jahren die High end klasse, die konsolen haben Xbox360 x1900 derviat, PS3 7800gtx derviat.
nun stelle mal einen damals aktuellen PC zusammen.
intel
intel pentium D 940 der schnellste 2 kerner zu der Zeit danach kam der core2duo
2GB ram man konnte damals schon auf 4gb gehen aber wiso, besonders  weil Ram war teuer DDR2
maximal 500gb HDD mit sata  war standard wenn man viel geld hatte.
Eine 7900gtx oder eine x1900xtx
AMD
damals war AMD teuer, kaum vorstellbar wa?,eine AMD athlonX2 4800+.um die 800€ marktpreis bzw 1000$ einführungspreis beweise echt erstaunlich das solche test noch online sind.Das nenn ich nen CPU test
2GB ram DDR1
1900xtx oder 7800gtx mit 512mb
500GB HDD mit IDE oder sata

Danach kam der AM2 sockel raus juni julie 2006 zu allen Frust gegenüber allen Sockel 939 besitzern, nur eine generation.Aber wegen dem DDR2 wechsel nicht zu vermeiden.
Das wurde ja mit AM2+ und am3 gut gemacht.Seitdem sind die preise stark gesunken.
Früher war ein Spieletauglicher PC nur mit mindestenz 1000€ neu und aufrüst max 700€ möglich, heute reichen schon neu 600€ aufrüst max 450€ dann aber High end amd und mittelklasse Intel


was  Sony schreibt keinen was vor, lies die AGB, und wiso man gezwungen ist die nachfolgende Konsole zu kaufen, schon mal von Exclusiv Spiele gehörrt ?


----------



## hanfi104 (30. April 2011)

Hier wird ja gerne von Anschaffungspreis geredet
Schön und gut das Konsolen 720p mit 30FPS schaffen, aber der 720p bzw. 1080p Fernseher kostet nun gerne mal 300 €+
mehr Stoff für Basher *händereib*


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> nun wir wollen mal feststellen was 720p ist 1280X720 pixel, nun das kaum bis garkeine Xbox360 ps3 spiel mit nativer auflösung also 1280-720 läuft wissen alle.
> Wenn dann sind dies meist einfache spiele wie Kameo: Elements of Power da glaube ich an 720p auf 1080i
> 
> alle anderen shooter wie gears of war machen abstriche, die texturen entsprechen maximal 1024X600 und diese aulösung die auf dem PC nicht gibt also dann 1024X768 .
> ...



Jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn du was postest,  dann bitte verständlich. Das was du da schreibst ist absolut unverständlicher Kram
Ich glaube niemand weiß, was du eigentlich sagen willst....


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> jop, wenn die PS4 oder Xbox keine  Ahnung rauskommt, dann werden sie für den Zeitpunkt des Erscheines die  Maximum darstellen und dann ist es logisch, dass man Blue Ray im PC  braucht, denn da sind in Zukunft die Games drauf.



Nur wenn Sony und Co nicht beschliest mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration auch an der Hardware Geld zu verdienen. Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass die Hersteller bei der XBox360 und PS3 nicht sonderlich glücklich mit den Herstellungskosten am Anfang waren, also warum sollten sie mit dem Geschäftsmodell weiter machen?




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn du was postest,  dann bitte verständlich. Das was du da schreibst ist absolut unverständlicher Kram
> Ich glaube niemand weiß, was du eigentlich sagen willst....


 
Was ist denn daran so schwer verständlich. Er schreibt das man auch mit einem uralt PC aktuelle Spiele mit Konsolenauflösung und Konsolendetails spielen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Hier wird ja gerne von Anschaffungspreis geredet
> Schön und gut das Konsolen 720p mit 30FPS schaffen, aber der 720p bzw. 1080p Fernseher kostet nun gerne mal 300 €+
> mehr Stoff für Basher *händereib*


Ähm, mal abgesehen davon, dass so ziemlich jeder einen TV zu Hause hat, bekommt den sogar ein Hartz4-Empfänger bezahlt, also ist deine Aussage einfach unnötig. 


Rolk schrieb:


> Nur wenn Sony und Co nicht beschliest mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration auch an der Hardware Geld zu verdienen. Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass die Hersteller bei der XBox360 und PS3 nicht sonderlich glücklich mit den Herstellungskosten am Anfang waren, also warum sollten sie mit dem Geschäftsmodell weiter machen?


Das kommt auch drauf an, wie leistungsfähig die Wii2 wird.  
Ich glaube nicht dass MS nur auf gleichem Niveau bleiben will und Sony will sicher was besseres als MS raus bringen. 

Seit wann gibt es eigentlich DX9?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Seit 2002 

DX 9 c gibts seit 2004. Also total veralteter Scheiss.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Genau so wie XP, aber trotzdem gibt es noch viele, die es nutzen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Jo, weil wegen den veralteten Konsolen bei Spielen DX 9 vorherrscht.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran so schwer verständlich. Er schreibt das man auch mit einem uralt PC aktuelle Spiele mit Konsolenauflösung und Konsolendetails spielen kann.



Ach so. Ok. Kann man aber trotzdem nicht.....
Wenn man in seinem PC die GPU der PS3 nutzt, also eine Nvidia 7xxx, dann ist es nicht möglich, da die selbe Grafik wie aus der PS3 herauszuholen. Denn die Programmierer kitzeln wesentlich mehr aus der PS3 GPU, als das auf dem PC überhaupt möglich wäre. Der PC ist halt nun mal eine Resourcenschleuder. Erst mit der Nvidia 8000er und einem Core2Duo Serie wäre es möglich, eine ähnliche Qualität zu erreichen...
Die Games, die ich in einem früheren Post genannt habe, könnte man auf einem PC mit Nvidias 7er Serie gar nicht erst vernünftig spielen.


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so. Ok. Kann man aber trotzdem nicht.....
> Wenn man in seinen PC die GPU der PS3 nutzt, also eine Nvidia 7xxx, dann ist es nicht möglich, da die selbe Grafik wie aus der PS3 herauszuholen. Denn die Programmierer kitzeln wesentlich mehr aus der PS3 GPU, als das auf dem PC überhaupt möglich wäre. Der PC ist halt nun mal eine Resourcenschleuder. Erst mit der 8000er Serie wäre es möglich, eine ähnliche Qualität zu erreichen..



Also mit meiner ehemaligen 7800GT 256MB und Athlon X2 4800+ sah Crysis 1 auch nicht schlimmer aus als z.B. das brandneue Homefront auf PS3.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also mit meiner ehemaligen 7800GT 256MB und Athlon X2 4800+ sah Crysis 1 auch nicht schlimmer aus als z.B. das brandneue Homefront auf PS3.


 
Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Das kann man schon glauben, weil Crysis auf low Ähnlichkeit mit Far Cry 1 (2004) hat.   Aber für heutige Spiele braucht man oft mindestens eine 3-Kern-CPU und die haben PC's von 2006,2005,2004 nicht.


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln



Kann ich nicht ändern, aber ich hatte es damals selbst ausprobiert bevor ich meine 8800GT eingebaut hatte. Bei dem PS3 Homefront Screenshot den Split99999 kürzlich hier gepostet hatte musste ich sofort wider dran denken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Jo, weil wegen den veralteten Konsolen bei Spielen DX 9 vorherrscht.


Nö, weil sich viele Leute nicht wegen DX11 ein neues OS+Hardware kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ändern, aber ich hatte es damals selbst ausprobiert bevor ich meine 8800GT eingebaut hatte. Bei dem PS3 Homefront Screenshot den Split99999 kürzlich hier gepostet hatte musste ich sofort wider dran denken.



Screenshots sind in meinen Augen kein Maßstab. Es gibt auch von der Grafikreferenz Crysis1 genügend "Flop"-Screenshots mit matschigen Texturen usw., aber trotzdem sieht es in "Bewegung" sehr gut aus.


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Screenshots sind in meinen Augen kein Maßstab. Es gibt auch von der Grafikreferenz Crysis1 genügend "Flop"-Screenshots mit matschigen Texturen usw., aber trotzdem sieht es in "Bewegung" sehr gut aus.



Naja, matschige Texturen sind in dem Fall noch eines der geringeren Probleme.

Irgendwie finde ich die Diskussion sowieso schon ein bischen lächerlich.
User A: "Mimimimimimimi, die Konsolen waren aber so leistungsfähig bei Release."
User B: "Mir doch egal wenn ich mir heute eine neue Spielemaschine kaufen will."


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich die Diskussion sowieso schon ein bischen lächerlich.
> User A: "Mimimimimimimi, die Konsolen waren aber so leistungsfähig bei Release."
> User B: "Mir doch egal wenn ich mir heute eine neue Spielemaschine kaufen will."



Ansichtssache. Ich fand es nicht uninteressant darüber zu diskutieren, ob man auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC die Grafikqualität der Konsolen erreicht bzw. ob aktuelle Titel auf einem solchen System lauffähig sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, weil sich viele Leute nicht wegen DX11 ein neues OS+Hardware kaufen.



Eben. Wozu auch wenn wegen den Konsolen bei Spielen DX 9 vorherrscht und das Potenzial von DX 11 kaum genutzt wird, da es nicht der Standard ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Eben wozu auch wenn wegen den Konsolen bei Spielen DX 9 vorherrscht und das Potenzial von DX 11 kaum genutzt wird, da es nicht der Standard ist.


 
Der Punkt ist und bleibt der, dass auf den Konsolen DX gar nicht genutzt wird bzw. diese DX teilweise gar nicht unterstützen. Das Problem beim PC ist die nach wie vor hohe Verbreitung von Win XP. Deswegen spielt DX9 immer noch eine große Rolle.


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Ich fand es nicht uninteressant darüber zu diskutieren, ob man auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC die Grafikqualität der Konsolen erreicht bzw. ob aktuelle Titel auf einem solchen System lauffähig sind.


 
Ok stimmt. Nur macht das die Konsolen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nicht besser.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist und bleibt der, dass auf den Konsolen DX gar nicht genutzt wird bzw. diese DX teilweise gar nicht unterstützen. Das Problem beim PC ist die nach wie vor hohe Verbreitung von Win XP. Deswegen spielt DX9 immer noch eine große Rolle.



Die X-Box heißt nicht umsonst *X*-Box. Die X-Box360 basiert auf Direct *X* 9 Technologie.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die X-Box heist nicht umsonst *X*-Box. Die X-Box360 basiert auf DX 9 Technologie.



Die PS3 hat auch eine DX9 GPU. Trotzdem wird es aber nicht genutzt bzw. von Sony gar nicht unterstützt, weil DX im Konsolenbereich unnötig ist. DirectX ist dazu erdacht worden, PC-Spiele zu einer möglichst breiten Hardwarebasis kompatibel zu machen. Das ist auf den Konsolen aber logischerweise nicht nötig. Sowohl Microsoft als auch Sony liefern den Entwicklern Developer Kits, mit deren Hilfe man die Hardware direkt programmieren kann, ohne auf Bremsklötze wie DirectX angewiesen zu sein. Der Name XBOX wurde wegen der ersten XBOX gewählt, weil diese im Prinzip nichts anderes war, als ein verkappter PC, und dementsprechend DX zur Programmierung genutzt wurde (übrigens die einzige Konsole die es jemals gegeben hat, die auf DX gesetzt hat). Bei der aktuellen Generation ist das aber nicht mehr der Fall, denn DX kostet zu viel Leistung.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ok stimmt. Nur macht das die Konsolen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nicht besser.



Ja, sie sind etwas in die Jahre gekommen


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Das mag sein, dennoch ist DX 9 hauptsächlich wegen den Konsolen Standard. 

Epic Games (PC,360,PS3) - "Konsolen bremsen DirectX 10" | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Unternehmen Spiel Epic Games

Nvidia: Erste echte DirectX-11-Spiele in 6-12 Monaten, noch mehr Konsolen-Ports - directx 11

Du wirst sehen, wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen wird schlagartig DX 11 oder 12 der Standard.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Das ist unlogisch. Wie schon gesagt wird bei der Programmierung der Konsolen DX gar nicht genutzt. Und da es nicht genutzt wird, können es wohl schlecht die Konsolen "schuld" sein, dass auf dem PC DX9 noch so weit verbreitet ist!!! Schuld sind einzig und alleine die Entwickler, und die Leute, die immer noch XP nutzen.

Schau dir die Steam Stats an, dann weißt du wo das Problem liegt (ganz unten):

Steam Hardware & Software Survey


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

_Die Xbox 360 bietet im Kern DirectX 9-Technologie. Fast jede größere Produktion würde auch, vielleicht sogar primär für jene Systeme entwickelt, kaum ein Entwickler würde unter diesen Bedingungen also ein reines, grundlegend auf DX10 setzendes Spiel entwickeln._

Epic Games (PC,360,PS3) - "Konsolen bremsen DirectX 10" | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Unternehmen Spiel Epic Games

Weiss jetzt nicht was daran unlogisch sein soll.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Entwickler sagen viel wenn der Tag lang ist....
Ich meine, laut Crytek war der PC bei Crysis 2 die Lead-Plattform. Was daraus geworden ist wissen wir
Und wenn ich sehe, was ein Peter Molyneux teilweise so von sich gibt, dann gebe ich nicht viel auf Einschätzungen von irgendwelchen Entwicklern.
DirectX ist nur eine API, also eine Programmierschnittstelle, die bei den Konsolen nicht genutzt wird. Ist halt nun mal so...

Einfaches Beispiel: Es gibt auch Spiele für Linux PCs. Linux unterstützt aber kein DX. Die Hardware basiert zwar dann trotzdem auf DX Technologie, aber es sind keine DX Spiele. So ist es im Prinzip auch auf den Konsolen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

@Split

Mag schon sein, das die Konsolen halt nur auf einem Stand von DX9 sind, aber das doch nicht wirklich das Problem, warum PC's nicht ausgereizt werden.

Ich habe mir deinen verlinkten Artikel durchgelesen, und das was ich daraus lese ist, das die Entwickler, in diesem Fall Epic, Konsolen als Vorwand benutzen.

hier mal ein Copy/Paste aus dem Artikel: 





> es würde wirtschaftlich immer weniger Sinn machen, nur auf absolute Highend-Hardware zu setzen.
> 
> Zum anderen seien die Konsolen viel zu wichtig



Ich habe das in einem sehr viel frueheren Posting schon mal geschrieben: nicht die Konsolen sind schuld an der Stagnation der Spieleentwicklung, sondern die PC User und Entwickler.
Leute wie wir, die eine Highendhardware haben, und auch bereit sind viel Geld fuer dieses Hobby ausgeben, sind eben nicht das Maß aller Dinge, sondern die verschwindend geringe Ausnahme. Hinzu kommt noch das selbst von diesem Teil nicht jeder die Software kauft, sondern anders beschafft.

Leider haben sich aber die Softwareschmieden von visionaeren begeisterten Programmieren, wie frueher, zu Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die von BWL'ern geleitet werden, die nur Gewinn sehen wollen, entwickelt.

Fasst man beide Punkte zusammen, kann man einfach nicht den Konsolen die Schuld an der Situation, wie wir sie jetzt haben, und haben werden geben.


Klar kann man jetzt die Aussage machen: wuerde es keine Konsolen geben, dann wuerde mehr und besser fuer den PC entwickelt werden, aber Fakt ist nun mal, das es Konsolen als Spieleplattform sehr lange gibt.


Aber wir haben nun mal die Situation, als PC User und PC Gamer, in die wir uns im Laufe der Zeit selbst hineingeritten haben.
Durch uebermaessiges illegales Kopieren, durch sparen an der Hardware, durch "nicht mit der Zeit gehen", siehe WinXP - Win7, etc. etc. etc.
Es ist halt immer einfacher, die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen, anstatt bei sich selber.

Was auch immer, diese Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis, solange es engstirnige Hardliner auf beiden Seiten gibt.

mfG
V.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> @Split
> 
> Mag schon sein, das die Konsolen halt nur auf einem Stand von DX9 sind, aber das doch nicht wirklich das Problem, warum PC's nicht ausgereizt werden.
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 

Entwickler haben aber wesentlich mehr Ahnung von der Materie als du und ich. Du siehst doch, dass genau das eingetreten ist was EPIC-Chef Mark Rein prophezeit hat.

Bei Crysis 2 gibt es keine Lead-Plattform. Crytek hat öfter erwähnt, wie stolz sie auf ihren "Compiler" sind, der angeblich automatisch auf allen Plattformen die bestmögliche Qualität schafft. Das Ding ist in Wirklichkeit halt nur Rotz. Ist aber auch egal. Du siehst ja: Crysis (PC only 2007) unterstützt DX 10, Crysis 2 (Multiplattform 2011) unterstützt nur DX 9.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Crysis (PC only 2007) unterstützt DX 10, Crysis 2 (Multiplattform 2011) unterstützt nur DX 9.



Und Assassins Creed 1 war ein DX10 Titel, die Nachfolger nur noch DX9, obwohl alle Multi-Plattform waren. Just Cause 2 war Multi-Plattform, und der allererste DX10 only Titel. Du siehst, es geht schon, denn sowohl AC1 als auch JC2 haben sich auf dem PC sehr gut verkauft. Deswegen ist das, was Epic sagt in meinen Augen, und wie Verminaard auch schon angemerkt hat, nur ein Vorwand....Lieber günstige DX9 Titel entwickeln, als etwas mehr Geld in DX10/11 Titel zu stecken. Man kann es ja dann auf die Konsolen schieben...
Ich meine, wer hält denn die Programmierer davon ab in DX10/11 zu entwickeln? Richtig, niemand, und schon gar nicht die Konsolen. Nur das liebe Geld. Der PC ist als Plattform nicht wichtig genug bzw. der Markt nicht groß genug, als das es sich lohnen würde mehr Geld als bei den Konsolen in ein Spiel zu investieren. Gewinnmaximierung ist das Stichwort.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Cook2211 

Es ging um die Behauptung, dass DX 9 bei PC-Spielen bzw den PC-Versionen vorherrschend ist, weil viele PC'ler noch XP nutzen. Das ist eben nicht so. Wäre der PC-Spielemarkt vom Konsolen-Spielemarkt unabhängig wären DX 10 und 11 aufm PC längst Standard. Es liegt zuerst mal an den veralteten Konsolen und dann weiter an den ökonomischen Prinzipien der meisten Entwickler. Wie gesagt, wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen wird DX 11 oder 12 auf dem PC garantiert gleich Standard werden. 


Verminaard 

Recht hast du, aber seh es doch mal so: Fast alle Spiele hinken den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten hinterher. Es sind ja nicht nur PC'ler davon betroffen, sondern alle Gamer. Sogar Entwickler fordern bereits neue Konsolen (Epic, Ubisoft, Crytek), da sie endlich die aktuellen technischen Möglichkeiten nutzen wollen, um bessere und erfolgreichere Spiele herzustellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Nö, wenn viele noch XP nutzen und das ist eben so, wird DX11 kein Standard. 
Sogar hier im Forum gibt es genug, die noch XP nutzen und das sind Leute, die sich auch mit dem PC beschäftigen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

Wenn die Entwickler das wirklich wollen wuerden, wuerden sie das machen.
Selbst wenn es nur PC Only Titel waeren.
Aber das machen nur die Wenigsten.
Wieso wurde denn Crysis 2 ein Multiplattformgame und nicht wie Crysis  ein "seht mal was wir wirklich koennen" Titel?
Weil es einfach nicht wirtschaftlich ist, und das ist das was heute nun mal zaehlt.

Schau dir doch mal die Aussagen eines Activison CEO's an, da wird mir, als einer der gerne daddelt, obwohl schon aelter, einfach nur uebel.

Nochmal: Konsolen bieten hier einfach nur eine bequeme Ausrede.
Waere die Gewinnmaximierung nicht das Hauptthema, wuerden wir hier eine ganz andere Entwicklerkultur haben.
Und wir doofen Kunden, naja nicht alle , spielen da mit.

Klar waer das mal sinvoll einiges zu boykottieren mit Nichtkauf, aber dann auch gleichzeitg Nichtkopieren oder einfach Nichtillegalbeschaffen.
Aber das macht ja auch keiner. Und da sind wir an dem Punkt, welchen ich schon mal angesprochen hatte: Wir alle sind im Grunde selbst verantwortlich.

Weil wuerden wir das konsequent durchziehen, haetten solche Titel wie CoD MoH oder was weis ich was, nicht solchen Erfolg.

Mich kotzt es auch ungemein an, das sich die Spiele so entwickelt haben, aber die User in der Masse sind halt zu bloed um etwas durchzusetzten, womit was bewegt werden koennte.

Anmerkung hierzu: nichtkaufen aber illegal kopieren erzielt genau den falschen Effekt, wobei das gerne einige Leute als Begruendung fuer ihr Verhalten verwenden.

Und ich habe auch irgendwo fuer M$ und $ony Verstaendniss, das sie ihre Konsolen solange wie moeglich verkaufen. Die wollen Geld verdienen, wollen wir doch alle.
Aber als potentielle Kunden haben wir einiges an Macht, weil wenn wir nichts unterstuetzen mit unserem Kauf bzw Verhalten, muessen die Konzerne, egal ob Hardware oder Softwarehersteller ihren bisherigen Kurs aendern.

mfG
V.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Cook2211
> 
> Es ging um die Behauptung, dass DX 9 bei PC-Spielen bzw den PC-Versionen vorherrschend ist, weil viele PC'ler noch XP nutzen.



Unter anderem ja. Wenn man die Zahlen von Steam mal hochrechnet, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass auf 20-25% der Gaming-PCs, leider immer noch XP genutzt wird. Und außer den Entwicklern von JC2 ist niemand bereit auf (im Idealfall) bis zu 20-25% Umsatz zu verzichten, was aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht durchaus verständlich ist. Ein Spiel soll sich möglichst oft verkaufen, und da kann/möchte man natürlich nicht auf die XP-User als potenzielle Käufer verzichten. Unter anderem deswegen wird DX9 auch weiterhin unterstützt


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, wenn viele noch XP nutzen und das ist eben so, wird DX11 kein Standard.
> Sogar hier im Forum gibt es genug, die noch XP nutzen und das sind Leute, die sich auch mit dem PC beschäftigen.



Ja, dann bleib halt bei der kruden "XP-Theorie".  Die 25 % XP-Nutzer unter den Spielern würden ganz fix wechseln wenn es sich lohnen würde. 


Verminaard 

Dass die meisten Entwickler nach ökonomischen Prinzipien handeln ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis. Wären Konsolen aktuell, würde das kein "Problem" darstellen.


----------



## jensi251 (30. April 2011)

wieso stellt sich die Frage konsole vs. PC eigentlich.
der PC bietet halt mehr Möglichkeiten und ist der Konsole in allen belangen überlegen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Eigentlich ist eine Gegenüberstellung auch sinnlos wie Anfangs im Thread schon gesagt. Ich nutze nur noch den PC weil man damit eben viel mehr machen kann. Und er mitlerweile technisch auch wieder überlegen ist.

Früher hatte ich ne Zeit lang nur Konsolen. Super NES, Atari Jaguar(leider nen Reinfall obwohl die Technik damals der Burner war) und später ne PS 1. Aber dann habe mir den ersten PC geholt und seitdem gar keinen Konsolen mehr besessen und genutzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Viele nutzen den PC für das, für das er ursprünglich gedacht war, als Arbeitsmaschine für zu Hause und eine Konsole nutzen sie zum Spielen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Jo die Anwendungsgebiete sind unterschiedlich und beim PC eben vielfältiger.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, dann bleib halt bei der kruden "XP-Theorie".  Die 25 % XP-Nutzer unter den Spielern würden ganz fix wechseln wenn es sich lohnen würde.


Du rechnest falsch. 

Es sind nur bei Steam 25%. 
Nicht alle nutzen Steam, weil es sich da schlecht kopieren lässt, oder weil einfach keine fette Internetleitung vorhanden ist, oder weil sie es einfach nicht mögen. 

25% sind einer von vier, aber wenn ein neues Spiel raus kommt, kaufen sich es nicht alle vier, sondern vielleicht zwei. 
Dann werden aus den 25 ganz schnell mal 50%, oder mehr. 

Außerdem rüsten viele nicht auf, weil sie einfach keinen Bock drauf haben. 
Erklär du mal einem Komplett-PC-Käufer, dass er seine Hardware selbst tauschen kann. 
Die kaufen sich auch meistens nur dann nen neuen PC, wenn der alte tot ist. 

Eine neue Konsole wird meistens dann breitflächig gekauft, wenn der Preis passt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du rechnest falsch.
> 
> Es sind nur bei Steam 25%.
> Nicht alle nutzen Steam, weil es sich da schlecht kopieren lässt, oder weil einfach keine fette Internetleitung vorhanden ist, oder weil sie es einfach nicht mögen.



Und Steam wird ja in der Regel von den Vielspielern benutzt. Der, der nur ab und zu mal spielt (und XP hat), fällt total raus.
Dazu müssten man mal eine Umfrage machen, also in verschiedenen Foren oder auf der Straße und einen besseren Wert zu bekommen.


----------



## zøtac (30. April 2011)

Ich Spiele gerne am PC und auch gerne an der 360. Ist das jetzt Moralisch verwerflich? Sollte ich als PC Spieler Konsolen abgrundtief hassen wie manch andere hier?


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich Spiele gerne am PC und auch gerne an der 360. Ist das jetzt Moralisch verwerflich? Sollte ich als PC Spieler Konsolen abgrundtief hassen wie manch andere hier?


 
Oha, du hast ja eine komplett suboptimale Kombination.
Du hast ein Intelsystem, eine nVidia Grafikkarte, eine Konsole und postest im PCGH!

Ich glaube du solltest mal alles ueberdenken was du so treibst.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

Ich spiele lieber an meiner Konsole, da ich den Onlineservice Xbox Live einfach nur geil finde  Man hat sofort alle seine Freunde im Blick, kann in ihre Spiele einsteigen und sie mal eben einladen. Perfekt gelöst meiner Meinung nach, da kommt keine Plattform ran. Ich spiele eigentlich nur am PC, weil ich die altbackene Grafik der Konsolen Leid war und es Games am PC um ein vielfaches billiger gibt (wo ich sie kaufe). Ein Gamepad ist meiner Meinung nach viel handlicher und praktischer als Maus und Tastatur. Und ich zocke gerne an 42" mit dem Controller. Bevor jetzt irgentjemand sagt man kann auch am PC mit Gamepad am Fernseher spielen: An der Praxis hakt es.  Selbst wenn ich es versuche: Ich schließe also alles perfekt an etc und bin bereit zum zocken. Ach verdammt, ich kann ja Windows nicht mit Gamepad steuern. Also hin zum PC, mit Maus und Tastatur so verrenken das man den etwas entfernten TV im Blick hat und dann das Spiel starten. Also ab auf den Zockersessel und los. Ach Mist, ich kann das Menü nicht mit Gamepad bedienen. Wieder zur Tastatur, Spiel gestartet und los. Also doch nicht so einfach wie mit der Konsole. 

Ich verteufele die PCs nicht, bei mir ist es momentan so das ich 80% mit dem PC zocke und 20% mit der Konsole. Währen Konsolenspiele aber ähnlich günstig wie PC Games, würde ich meine ganze teure Hardware direkt wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Such dir Freunde mit ner XBox, dann kannst du dir Spiele gratis ausleihen.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Such dir Freunde mit ner XBox, dann kannst du dir Spiele gratis ausleihen.


 Alle meine Freunde die zocken, sind auf der Xbox. Wir wollen zusammen zocken, also muss jeder das Spiel haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Dann such dir mehr Freunde mit ner XBox, soviele User passen da auch nicht auf eine Map.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann such dir mehr Freunde mit ner XBox, soviele User passen da auch nicht auf eine Map.


 
Naja zur nächsten Generation werde ich wieder Boxler (oder PS4ler, wer weiß) und dann halt weniger Games.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich Spiele gerne am PC und auch gerne an der 360. Ist das jetzt Moralisch verwerflich?


 
Schande über dich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du rechnest falsch.
> 
> Es sind nur bei Steam 25%.
> Nicht alle nutzen Steam, weil es sich da schlecht kopieren lässt, oder weil einfach keine fette Internetleitung vorhanden ist, oder weil sie es einfach nicht mögen.
> ...



Ich denke, ich hab dazu schon alles gesagt. Wenn du gerne weiter glauben möchtest, dass eine Minderheit (eine Minderheit, die überwiegend DX 10 und 11 Grakas im Mainboard stecken hat ) maßgebend für eine gewisse vorherrschende DX-Version ist kannst du das gerne tun. 

Ich weiss ja, Konsoleros sehen Konsolen sehr ungern als Fortschrittsbremsen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Und PC-Hardliner wollen die Schuldigen auch nicht in den eigenen Reihen suchen. 

Manche machen halt den Fehler, dass sie vom Forum auf die Realität schließen, aber die sieht halt anders aus.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja, Konsoleros sehen Konsolen sehr ungern als Fortschrittsbremsen.



Ich glaube nicht das ich ein Konsolero bin, aber wieso zum Henker ist die Konsole eine Fortschrittbremse?
Das habe ich noch immer nicht verstanden?
Wenn wirklich so viele Leute DX10/11 Karten haben, wieso wird dann keine Spielesoftware dafuer entwickelt?
Wo ist da das Problem? Der Markt waere ja vorhanden?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Und Konsolen nutzen kein DX, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Verminaard 



> Ich glaube nicht das ich ein Konsolero bin, aber wieso zum Henker ist die Konsole eine Fortschrittbremse?



Muss man das nach diesen 251 Seiten immernoch erklären?  Ohne mich. 



> Wenn wirklich so viele Leute DX10/11 Karten haben, wieso wird dann keine Spielesoftware dafuer entwickelt?



Reine DX 9 Karten werden seit Jahren nicht mehr verkauft, mein bester.


Nailgun 




> Und Konsolen nutzen kein DX, also wo ist das Problem?



Hast du überhaupt meine Beiträge auf den letzten Seiten gelesen? Mein Gott.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Das mit DX wurde auch schon erklärt. 
Nur weil etwas DX-Hardware hat, muss es sie nicht unbedingt benutzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja, Konsoleros sehen Konsolen sehr ungern als Fortschrittsbremsen.



Sind sie ja auch nicht. Es sind einzig und alleine die Entwickler schuld. Ist ja nicht so, dass Sony und MS den Entwicklern vorschreiben, wie eine PC Version auszusehen hat. Sprich, die Konsolen können nullkommagarnichts dafür, dass die Entwickler bei PC Umsetzungen nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten ausnutzen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Genau, an DX 9 sind XP-User "schuld" und an der Konsolenoptik der PC-Spiele die Entwickler, nur die Hardwaredinos, äh Konsolen von 2005/2006 können nichts dafür.  Ja, es ist in der Tat nicht so, dass MS und Sony den Entwicklern vorschreiben, wie eine PC-Version auszusehen hat, aber die Konsolenhardware gibt vor, wie ein Multiplattformtitel auszusehen hat. Aufgrund ökonomischer Prinzipien wird nämlich meist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner genommen und das ist halt die Konsole.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich so viele Leute DX10/11 Karten haben, wieso wird dann keine Spielesoftware dafuer entwickelt?
> Wo ist da das Problem? Der Markt waere ja vorhanden?


 
Kostet aber Geld und niemand entwickelt etwas für ein paar wenige.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Verminaard
> Muss man das nach diesen 251 Seiten immernoch erklären?  Ohne mich.


Ja, seit 251 Seiten wird immer wieder versucht, eine Verbindung zwischen der Geldgier der Entwickler/Publisher (eher Publisher) und der mittlerweilen veralteten Hardware von Konsolen herzustellen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Reine DX 9 Karten werden seit Jahren nicht mehr verkauft, mein bester.


Also sind wieder Konsolen schuld, das keine reinen DX10/11 Games produziert werden?
Es sind nicht die Publisher schuld, die sich die Millionen am Konsolenmarkt nicht entgehen lassen wollen.
Es sind nicht die Schuld derer, die lieber fuer Konsolen programmieren und dann relativ billig fuern PC portieren?
Es sind rein die Konsolen schuld.
Es sind nicht die Schuld derer, die sich Spiele lieber illegal besorgen und nicht kaufen?
Weil wuerd es keine Konsolen geben, waeren die Entwickler/Publisher gezwungen rein fuern PC zu programmieren.
Schade nur das es Konsolen so gesehen schon sehr viel laenger als Spielplattform gibt, als PC's.
Vor der XBox war auch eine "friedliche" Koexistenz von Konsolen und PC's moeglich.
Jede Plattform hatte ihre Spezialgebiete. 
Diese Grenzen sind aber heutzutage verschwommen, ob man es mag oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.
Leider wollte M$ etwas mehr vom Kuchen haben.

Also ich seh das Problem wirklich nicht bei den Konsolen.

Eher bei den Usern die daran was aendern koennten, aber anscheinend ist die breite Masse mit dieser Entwicklung zufrieden.
Auch sehe ich das Problem bei den Entwicklern und vor allem Publishern. 
Ich vermisse genauso Firmen wie damals Origin, die auf saemtliche Abwaertskompatiblitaet geschissen haben, und die Leute gezwungen haben
ihre Hardware aufzuruesten, wenn sie die teilweise tollen Spiele geniessen wollten.
Solche Firmen haben doch erst den Fortschritt gebracht.

Man koennte auch im Umkehrschluss behaupten, das nicht die Konsolen die Bremser sind, sondern die Entwickler/Publisher selbst.
Wieso heult z.b. Epic rum (der Artikel den du verlinkt hast) wegen Konsolen, und haben nicht das Rueckgrat und den Mut mal auf viele
Kompatiblitaeten zu scheissen und tolle, geniale Games rauszubringen, die nur auf aktuellen Quadcore/Hexacore mit mindestens AMD 6870 oder GTX570 PC's laufen?
Das ist allerdings eine ganz eigene Diskussion, wuerde zu sehr in die Qualitaet heutiger Spiele ausarten.

Ist natuerlich wieder mal eine Ansichtssache.
Aber ich wiederhole mich auch hier: es ist wesentlich einfacher die Fehler/Schuld bei anderen zu suchen, als bei sich selbst.


mfG
V.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kostet aber Geld und niemand entwickelt etwas für ein paar wenige.


 
Mir ist das klar und das versuche ich auch irgendwie vernuenftig weiterzugeben.
Aber es ist einfacher zu sagen das Konsolen daran schuld sind.
Soetwas frustet etwas.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, an DX 9 sind XP-User "schuld" und an der Konsolenoptik der PC-Spiele die Entwickler, nur die Hardwaredinos, äh Konsolen von 2005/2006 können nichts dafür.  Ja, es ist in der Tat nicht so, dass MS und Sony den Entwicklern vorschreiben, wie eine PC-Version auszusehen hat, aber die Konsolenhardware gibt vor, wie ein Multiplattformtitel auszusehen hat. Aufgrund ökonomischer Prinzipien wird nämlich meist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner genommen und das ist halt die Konsole.



Ein relativ einfaches und probates Mittel um PC Spiele von Konsolen Titeln optisch abzuheben wäre die Nutzung von DX11 Tesselation, aber selbst diese Option nutzen die ENTWICKLER nicht. Deswegen ist und bleibt es so, dass die Entwickler schuld an dieser Misere haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Mir ist das klar und das versuche ich auch irgendwie vernuenftig weiterzugeben.
> Aber es ist einfacher zu sagen das Konsolen daran schuld sind.
> Soetwas frustet etwas.


 
Nicht die Konsolen sind daran Schuld, sondern einfach die Entwicklung. Die Hersteller von Games gehen da hin, wo das meiste Geld zu machen ist und das ist eben im Augenblick bei den Konsolen zu holen. Daher wird da Hauptsächlich entwickelt und für den PC fällt dann was ab.
Einige entwickeln Games für den PC und leben davon, aber eben auch durch die Folgekosten, wie eben Onlineaccount. WOW ohne Onlineaccount (also wenns gratis wäre), wäre ein riesen Verlust. Sieht man ja an TDU, was ees bringt, wenn die Server gratis sind, dann werden sie nicht gepflegt und der User guckt in die Röhre.
Komisch nur, dass das nur die PC Version betrifft, bei der Konsole läuft das alles mit TDU (und auch TDU 2), denn da laufen die Server über den Bezahldienst, den du ja machst, wenn du online daddeln willst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Verminaard 

Also zumindest ich kann den Entwicklern keine "Schuld" für ökonomisches Handeln geben (ausser Crytek, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte). Raubkopierer haben eine "Teilschuld". "Hauptschuld" hat aber die veraltete Konsolenhardware. Wie du an den Anführungsstrichen erkennen kannst, würde ich lieber nicht von Schuld sprechen, sondern von einem unglücklichen Umstand, für den die veraltete Konsolenhardware bzw MS/Sony verantwortlich ist.

Aber es geht mir auch nicht um PC-Spiele speziell, sondern um Spiele allgemein (auch Konsolenspiele). Alle Gamer könnten heute eine wesentlich bessere Grafik haben. Versteh auch nicht, dass Konsolenspieler nicht schlimm finden was Sony und MS mit ihnen machen (Lebenszyklus 10 Jahre). Sogar Entwickler finden das schlimm, aber viele Konsoleros sagen nix. Armes Volk, sag ich nur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> aber viele Konsoleros sagen nix. Armes Volk, sag ich nur.


 
Was sollen sie denn sagen?
Selbst wenn sie das nicht gut finden und keine Konsolengames mehr kaufen, ändert sich doch nichts, denn die PC Games sind doch die gleichen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Zumindest könnten sie sich echauffieren und ihrem Ärger in Foren Luft machen. Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als dröge vor sich hin zu resignieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Wie man hier sieht, passiert das schon. 
Ändert aber an der Sache nichts.
Der Wechsel kommt erst mit den Nachfolgern der jetzigen Generation und wann die kommt, weiß keiner, vielleicht 2015.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Also ich seh allgemein kaum was und hier seh ich gar nichts. Hier seh ich eher, dass sie ihre angestaubten Lieblinge (Konsolen) noch verteidigen. Gut HIER tun sie das manchmal auch zu Recht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Zumindest könnten sie sich echauffieren und ihrem Ärger in Foren Luft machen. Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als dröge vor sich hin zu resignieren.


Das sollten eher die PC-Spieler machen. 
Wenn sich eine breite Masse bildet, die den Entwicklern sagt, dass sie ihre Spiele erst kaufen, wenn es eine bessere Grafik gibt, könnte das mehr bringen als ständig den Schuldigen dort zu suchen, wo er nicht ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Ich sehe Gewaltaktionen auf Konsolenbesitzer, dabei kenne ich keinen Konsolenbesitzer, der nicht auch einen PC hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Und ich sehe, dass wiedermal nichts verstanden wurde. 

Na ja, bin erstmal raus.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

Was bringt es aber in den Foren zu schreiben, das man unzufrieden ist, aber gleichzeitig die Software die einem vor die Nase gesetzt wird kauft?
Ich glaube eher das sich da jeder eher an Verkaufszahlen orientieren wird, und nicht was einige wenige in irgendwelchen Foren, versteckt hinter anonymen Forennicks
von sich geben.

Ueber Foren oder anderen Plattformen koennte man sich organisieren, und das machen, wos denen (Entwicklern/Publishern/Hardwareherstellern) wirklich weh tut.
Naemlich deren Produkte einfach Boykottieren.
Aber ich persoenlich glaube nicht das das in absehbarer Zeit zu schaffen ist.
Die kollektive Gier nach neuen Spielen ist da groesser als der Unmut.

Split, du schreibst was von oekonimischen Handeln. Das ist ja auch unbedingt erforderlich, damit Firmen auch in Zukunft neue Produkte auf den Markt bringen koennen.
Aber das was wir hier sehen ist in meinen Augen Gier, angetrieben von Managern (ja die boesen Manager) Aktionaeren usw.
Schau dir doch mal an was ein Bobby Kotick so in letzter Zeit veranstaltet hat und wie sich analog dazu die Spiele von Activision/Blizzard entwickelt haben.
Kurze Spielzeiten, aufgewaermter Abklatsch von Vorgaengern, kostenpflichtige DLC's fuer Sachen die noch vor einiger Zeit selbstverstaendlich waren.
Selbst Starcraft 2 haben sie in 3 Teile zerhackt, und erzaehl mir nicht, das es nicht moeglich gewesen waere, wie im ersten Teil die Story aller drei Fraktionen in ein Spiel zu packen.

Es ist halt nur logisch das sie fuer weitverbreitete Systeme was bringen, was dann mit Minimalaufwand fuern PC portiert wird.
Ob man es schoener machen koennte, anpassen koennte etc etc interessiert die doch wirklich nicht, hauptsache Profit.
Und das hat finde ich mit gesundem oekonimischen Denken nicht wirklich viel gemein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und ich sehe, dass wiedermal nichts verstanden wurde.



Dann bringe uns Wissen, mein Meister.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Ok, einen noch ^^


Verminaard 

Bevor man irgendwas bemängelt oder boykottiert muss man erstmal notwendige Einsichten haben. Aber bereits da scheiterts ja schon bei den meisten Konsolenbesitzern. Die Hardwaredinos werden immernoch in den Himmel gelobt und verteidigt. 

Zur Ökonomie: Ja, da hast du schon Recht. Die Grenzen zwischen Gier und Wirtschaftlichkeit sind leider fliessend.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

Split, im Grunde sind wir ja einer Meinung, obwohl sich das vor ein paar Postings oder Seiten nicht so gelesen hat 

Wobei ich trotzdem anmerken muss: Nur weil eine Hardware alt ist, kann sie noch immer jede Menge Spass bereiten.
Ich kenne in meinem Umfeld die ein oder andere Person die immer wieder die PS2, Supernintendo oder sogar Sega Master System rauskramen und damit Spass haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Weil es eben um den Spielspaß geht, sieht man ja an Games, wie Minecraft. Oder auch an Plants vs. Zombies. Die haben Erfolg, obwohl die Grafik nicht die neueste ist.
Und genau darum gehts auch bei Konsolen, um den Spielspaß und nicht um den letzen Lichteffekt.
Viele Leute haben sich in den letzten 2 Jahren eine Konsole gekauft, weil sie sau günstig geworden ist und weil eben alle Games ohne Einschränkung laufen, man muss nichts einstellen, keine Treiber runterladen oder aufrüsten, alles läuft und gut. Und darum geht es den heutigen Gamern meist, sie wollen einschalten und losspielen.


----------



## samet (30. April 2011)

vielleicht interessiert jemanden hier die News:
Capcom: "Unterstützung des PCs als primäre Plattform gewinnt zunehmend an Bedeutung"


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Ist Capcom ein Spieleentwickler?


----------



## samet (30. April 2011)

klar. die haben Spiele wie Resident evil, Street fighter und Devil May Cry entwickelt. Bei Wikipedia steht: "Capcom (jap. 株式会社カプコン, Kabushiki kaisha Kapukon), ist ein japanischer Videospielentwickler und -publisher mit Sitz in Ōsaka."


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Die haben Konsolengames entwickelt, die aufm PC portiert wurden, und das meist schlecht, wie Resident Evil gezeigt hat und Street Fighter ist ja total Konsole.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Split, im Grunde sind wir ja einer Meinung, obwohl sich das vor ein paar Postings oder Seiten nicht so gelesen hat
> 
> Wobei ich trotzdem anmerken muss: Nur weil eine Hardware alt ist, kann sie noch immer jede Menge Spass bereiten.
> Ich kenne in meinem Umfeld die ein oder andere Person die immer wieder die PS2, Supernintendo oder sogar Sega Master System rauskramen und damit Spass haben



Der Inhalt ist ja auch nicht Gegenstand der Kritik, sondern die Technik. Mit ner PS4 hätte man mit Bombast-Grafik gleich noch mehr Spass. Und ich meine nicht nur Grafik mit mehr AA oder so, sondern schon richtig den nächsten Level von Grafik. Annährend so wie in der Techdemo von Epic.


samet 

Ja, Capcom bemüht sich immerhin. Street Fighter 4 für PC (N Beat em Up) und die Portierung von Resident Evil 5 ist exzellent (ganz im Gegensatz zu der Portierung von RE 4).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der Inhalt ist ja auch nicht Gegenstand der Kritik, sondern die Technik. Mit ner PS4 hätte man mit Bombast-Grafik gleich noch mehr Spass.



Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass kein Wii Spieler Spaß hat oder dass man die Leute auslachen muss, die ein Game aufm Handy spielen oder auf einem iPad?



Split99999 schrieb:


> und die Portierung von Resident Evil 5 ist exzellent (ganz im Gegensatz zu der Portierung von RE 4).



 Ich habs gespielt und ich fand es nicht gut, schießen udn zielen geht nur, wenn man steht..  Wie bekloppt ist das denn?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

quantenslipstream



> Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass kein Wii Spieler Spaß hat oder dass man die Leute auslachen muss, die ein Game aufm Handy spielen oder auf einem iPad?



Nicht noch mehr Spass = kein Spass. Soll das dein Umkehrschluss sein? Übrigens kommt 2012 der Nachfolger der Wii, weil sich die jetzige Version nicht mehr gut verkauft. Warum? Veraltete Grafik ist sicher ein Grund.  



> Ich habs gespielt und ich fand es nicht gut, schießen udn zielen geht nur, wenn man steht..  Wie bekloppt ist das denn?



So ist Resident Evil seit eh und je. Jetzt wo Capcom einen Knicks vor dem Mainstream macht und RE5 mehr Shooter als Survival-Horror ist suckst das natürlich einwenig. Macht die Sache aber auch spannender.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

Split, da waeren wir aber wieder bei dem oekonomischen Teil der Geschichte.
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, verdienen M$ und Sony nicht wirklich was an der Hardware. Hat sich vielleicht vor kurzem geaendert.
So eine Entwicklung kostet nun mal, und ich kann den Konzernen nicht verdenken, das die mit der Hardware auch nochmal Geld verdienen wollen, nachdem diese endlich rentabel ist. (verbessert mich hier wenn ich Stuss erzaehle)

Auf der anderen Seite bremsen da auch diese alternativen Controller wie Kinect und Move.
Jetzt wo man halbwegs funktionierende Systeme hat, will man damit auch noch Geld verdienen. Kann ich auch irgendwo nachvollziehen.
Was ich Sony und M$ vorwerfen wuerde, ist, das beide mit diesen Controllern gewartet haben, bzw. ueberhaupt entwickelt haben um nen Teil vom Erfolg der Wii zu haben.
Das Andere ist der Zeitfaktor.
Wenn mit so einer Neuentwicklung einer Konsole angefangen wird, koennen die nur die Sachen verwenden die aktuell verfuegbar sind, evtentuell speziell angepasste Teile.
Aber der restliche Hardwaremarkt ist in meinen Augen enorm schnelllebig geworden. (oder ich habe es frueher nicht so wahrgenommen)
Alle Jahre eine neue Grafikkartengeneration von AMD und nVidia, alle 1,5 Jahre neue CPU's.
Momentan geht doch alles in die Richtung schneller schneller schneller, anstatt mal was vernuenftig zu optimieren und auch perfektionieren.
Z.b. der Fermi Launch von nVidia. Haetten die von der ganzen Userschaft mehr Zeit bekommen, waer das von Anfang an eine bessere GPU geworden, so wurde das irgendwie ein Kompromiss.
Aber die Menschen von heute sind ungeduldig. Keine Ahnung warum. Es bringt doch nix so halbgare Sachen auf den Markt zu werfen und nach und nach Nachbessern zu muessen.

Und hinter dieser ganzen, sich immer schneller drehenden Hardwarespirale haengt die Software total hinterher.
Es gibt erschwingliche Hexacores, schnelle Quadcores, CF und SLI Systeme die nicht unbedingt die Welt kosten, aber wird das ordentlich genutzt? NEIN.
Aber auf die Konsolen ausreden....


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nicht noch mehr Spass = kein Spass. Soll das dein Umkehrschluss sein? Übrigens kommt 2012 der Nachfolger der Wii, weil sich die jetzige Version nicht mehr gut verkauft. Warum? Veraltete Grafik ist sicher ein Grund.



Es gibt viele Gründe für eine neue Version aber sicher steht nicht die Grafik an erster Stelle, denn dann hätte man bei der Wii 2 nicht eine Technik genommen, die eigentlich auch schon veraltet ist (in Hinsicht des PC).
In erster Linie geht es darum die Steuerung zu verbessern, denn die Sticks bei der Wii sind ja schon in die Jahre gekommen und wenn du mehr Games anbieten willst, muss die Steuerung besser werden und darauf wird sicher der Hauptbestandteil der Entwicklung gehen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> So ist Resident Evil seit eh und je. Jetzt wo Capcom einen Knicks vor dem Mainstream macht und RE5 mehr Shooter als Survival-Horror ist suckst das natürlich einwenig. Macht die Sache aber auch spannender.



Ich fand die RE Teile schon immer blöd und der fünfte Teil war der Höhepunkt an geht nicht, aber das ist halt subjektiv.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite bremsen da auch diese alternativen Controller wie Kinect und Move.
> Jetzt wo man halbwegs funktionierende Systeme hat, will man damit auch noch Geld verdienen. Kann ich auch irgendwo nachvollziehen.
> Was ich Sony und M$ vorwerfen wuerde, ist, das beide mit diesen Controllern gewartet haben, bzw. ueberhaupt entwickelt haben um nen Teil vom Erfolg der Wii zu haben.
> Das Andere ist der Zeitfaktor.



Jop, die hätten die Controller schon deutlich eher bringen müssen, aber sowas scheint wohl doch länger zu dauern als geplant und Games von Drittanbietern dafür kenne ich jetzt auch keine.
Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass es man ein NfS Titel oder einen Shooter gibt, der auf Kinetic setzt oder so.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn mit so einer Neuentwicklung einer Konsole angefangen wird, koennen die nur die Sachen verwenden die aktuell verfuegbar sind, evtentuell speziell angepasste Teile.
> Aber der restliche Hardwaremarkt ist in meinen Augen enorm schnelllebig geworden. (oder ich habe es frueher nicht so wahrgenommen)
> Alle Jahre eine neue Grafikkartengeneration von AMD und nVidia, alle 1,5 Jahre neue CPU's.



Keine Ahnung, wie schnell Konsolen entwickelt werden, du musst halt schauen, was du willst und was es kostet. Du kannst ja eine Konsole entwickeln, die die aktuelle Hardware beinhaltet und womit du alles auf Megafett spielen kannst. Die kauft aber keiner.


----------



## samet (30. April 2011)

Die Wii 2 ist doch schon jetz veraltet oder? Das Teil soll ne Grafikkarte der HD 4xxx Serie sein, also unterstützt nur Directx10. Der Unterschied zwischen Directx10 und 11 ist für mich größer als zwischen 9 und 10. Hier sind paar Bilder zum Vergleich: DirectX 9 vs. DirectX 10 vs. DirectX 11 - Was bringt DirectX 11? - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.


----------



## Superwip (30. April 2011)

wtf...

Ich kann meine Antwort wohl nicht in einem Stück posten... anscheinend ist sie zu lang...




> *Fatal error*: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in */var/www/LAGER/webserver/vbulletin/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/html/includes/functions.php* on line *1943*


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

samet schrieb:


> Die Wii 2 ist doch schon jetz veraltet oder? Das Teil soll ne Grafikkarte der HD 4xxx Serie sein, also unterstützt nur Directx10. Der Unterschied zwischen Directx10 und 11 ist für mich größer als zwischen 9 und 10. Hier sind paar Bilder zum Vergleich: DirectX 9 vs. DirectX 10 vs. DirectX 11 - Was bringt DirectX 11? - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.


 
Jop, die Teechnik der Wii zwei ist jetzt schon 3 Jahre alt.
Dazu dann der drei Kerner als CPU.



Superwip schrieb:


> wtf...
> 
> Ich kann meine Antwort wohl nicht in einem Stück posten... anscheinend ist sie zu lang...



Teil sie doch in zwei Antworten auf, ist doch egal, dann haste halt einen Doppelpost, fällt eh nicht auf.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Verminaard 



> Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, verdienen M$ und Sony nicht wirklich was an der Hardware.



Das stimmt, die zahlen soweit ich weiss sogar noch drauf. Dafür verdienen sie an Spielen und zwar zwischen 10 und 20 Euro pro verkauftem Spiel (das was Konsolenspiele mehr als PC-Spiele kosten). 



> So eine Entwicklung kostet nun mal, und ich kann den Konzernen nicht verdenken, das die mit der Hardware auch nochmal Geld verdienen wollen, nachdem diese endlich rentabel ist. (verbessert mich hier wenn ich Stuss erzaehle)



Die machen das aber schon immer so. PS1, PS2, PS3, Xbox... nur bei der PS3 und der Xbox360 soll der Lebenszyklus um 5 Jahre verlängert werden? Das geht halt nur wenn die Endverbraucher mitmachen und die Schnauze halten. Klappt offenbar. 



> Auf der anderen Seite bremsen da auch diese alternativen Controller wie Kinect und Move.



Die wurden extra zur Verlängerung des Lebenszyklusses eingeführt. Sie könnten die einfach mit den Nachfolgerversionen kompatibel machen, dann wären das gottseidank keine Bremsen mehr. 



> Wenn mit so einer Neuentwicklung einer Konsole angefangen wird, koennen die nur die Sachen verwenden die aktuell verfuegbar sind, evtentuell speziell angepasste Teile.
> Aber der restliche Hardwaremarkt ist in meinen Augen enorm schnelllebig geworden. (oder ich habe es frueher nicht so wahrgenommen)
> Alle Jahre eine neue Grafikkartengeneration von AMD und nVidia, alle 1,5 Jahre neue CPU's.



Stimmt, aber ich seh da kein Hindernis.  Einfach aktuelle Hardware nehmen und der nächste Grafiklevel kann erreicht werden. 



> Momentan geht doch alles in die Richtung schneller schneller schneller, anstatt mal was vernuenftig zu optimieren und auch perfektionieren.
> Z.b. der Fermi Launch von nVidia. Haetten die von der ganzen Userschaft mehr Zeit bekommen, waer das von Anfang an eine bessere GPU geworden, so wurde das irgendwie ein Kompromiss.
> Aber die Menschen von heute sind ungeduldig. Keine Ahnung warum. Es bringt doch nix so halbgare Sachen auf den Markt zu werfen und nach und nach Nachbessern zu muessen.



Also die Fermi musste wegen dem starken Druck der Konkurenz (AMD/ATI) schnell auf den Markt. 



> Und hinter dieser ganzen, sich immer schneller drehenden Hardwarespirale haengt die Software total hinterher.
> Es gibt erschwingliche Hexacores, schnelle Quadcores, CF und SLI Systeme die nicht unbedingt die Welt kosten, aber wird das ordentlich genutzt? NEIN.
> Aber auf die Konsolen ausreden....



Ich denke, die Techdemo hat imposant gezeigt was softwaretechnisch möglich ist. Das einzige was hängt ist die Hardware. Voll ausgereizt wird die Konsolenhardware ohnehin erst nach vielleicht 3 Jahren. 


quantenslipstream



> Es gibt viele Gründe für eine neue Version aber sicher steht nicht die Grafik an erster Stelle, denn dann hätte man bei der Wii 2 nicht eine Technik genommen, die eigentlich auch schon veraltet ist (in Hinsicht des PC).



In Hinsicht der aktuellen technischen Möglichkeiten! Laut Gerüchten um die verbaute Hardware wird der Nachfolger der Wii ne bessere Grafik bieten als die aktuellen sogenannten Next-gen.- Konsolen. Das ist doch schon ein enomer technsicher Schritt. 



> In erster Linie geht es darum die Steuerung zu verbessern, denn die Sticks bei der Wii sind ja schon in die Jahre gekommen und wenn du mehr Games anbieten willst, muss die Steuerung besser werden und darauf wird sicher der Hauptbestandteil der Entwicklung gehen.



K.A. die Grafik ist sicher auch ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor.



> Ich fand die RE Teile schon immer blöd und der fünfte Teil war der Höhepunkt an geht nicht, aber das ist halt subjektiv.



Was du alles blöd findest?! Metro 2033, Stalker, Bioshock und Resident Evil. Was findeste eigentlich nicht blöd?  Klar ist das subjektiv, aber würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Piy (1. Mai 2011)

das schöne an ner konsole ist, dass die spiele weniger verbuggt sind. ^^ schonmal jemand sims mittelalter auf v1.0 gespielt?   nein?  is kla ^^

aber mitm pc isses halt einfacher, ps/ps2/handheld/n64 etc.-spiele zu spielen ^^    und der zugang zu illegalen ist einfacher. aber wenn ich z.b. sportspiele spiele, dann muss ein controller ran, aufm pc bei fifa der ps2-controller, auffer xbox360 halt der. und ne konsole ist entspannter, da is man nich in der versuchung, zu multitasken ^^

(hab selbst 2 gamer-pcs, ne xbox360, ne ps2 und gameboy. hab alle ps2-spiele auch aufm pc, aber auf der playse haben sie einen anderen reiz. ^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> In Hinsicht der aktuellen technischen Möglichkeiten! Laut Gerüchten um die verbaute Hardware wird der nachfolger der Wii ne bessere Grafik bieten als die aktuellen sogenannten Next-gen.- Konsolen. Das ist doch schon ein enomer technsicher Schritt.



Schlechter geht ja auch kaum noch. 
Aber wirklich super ist das auch nicht, man könnte als Basis ja eine ATI 58xx nehmen, macht Nintendo aber nicht, hier scheint man mal wieder zu sparen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> K.A. die Grafik ist sicher auch ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor.



Natürlich ist sie das nicht, aber man nimmt das halt mit, aber dass sie jetzt fette Lichteffekte zeigen, denke ich eben nicht, die Comic Grafik könnte bleiben, damit man gleich weiß, was man hat.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Was du alles blöd findest?! Metro 2033, Stalker, Bioshock und Resident Evil. Was findeste eigentlich nicht blöd?  Klar ist das subjektiv, aber würd mich mal interessieren.



Plants vs. Zombies fand ich lustig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream



> Schlechter geht ja auch kaum noch.
> Aber wirklich super ist das auch nicht, man könnte als Basis ja eine ATI 58xx nehmen, macht Nintendo aber nicht, hier scheint man mal wieder zu sparen.



Ja, du musst überlegen: Das ist Nintendo! Für die allseitsbekannte Nintendo-Arschgrafik ist das schon bombe. 



> Natürlich ist sie das nicht, aber man nimmt das halt mit, aber dass sie jetzt fette Lichteffekte zeigen, denke ich eben nicht, die Comic Grafik könnte bleiben, damit man gleich weiß, was man hat.



Ich glaube, die nimmt schon ne gewichtige Rolle ein. Es weiss auch keiner, ob der neue Nintendo Core-Gamer von der PS3 bzw Xbox360 abgreifen will. Könnte durchaus sein, dass der neue Nintendo nicht son Casualgerät wie die Wii wird. Sollte das so sein würde Grafik definitiv ne sehr wichtige Rolle spielen.



> Plants vs. Zombies fand ich lustig.



 Ich rede von Spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Die Wii spricht aber eine andere Käuferschicht an als Xbox und PS und nur weil die Wii 2 technisch mehr bietet als Xbox 360 und PS3, bedeutet das nicht, dass man denen die Käufer wegnehmen will. Dafür kenne ich auch zuviele, die eben neben der Xbox oder PS3 auch eine Wii haben.
Und wenn Xbox 720 und PS4 rauskommen, lachen wieder alle über die Wii 2. 

Ach ja, Minecraft finde ich auch beschissen, ebenso wie Bulletstorm und Homefront.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Ich sage ja, ob es ne Wii 2 bzw ein reines Casualsystem wird steht in den Sternen. Ist auch egal. Ich bleib so oder so dabei: "die Grafik ist sicher ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor."


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Und ich sage, dass die Grafik eher Nebensache ist, denn sonst hätten sie eine stärkere Grafik genommen.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Also einen längeren Post habe ich in meinem leben noch nicht gesehen


Dann sieh dir den mal an... aufgrund der beschränkten Forensoftware (oder der Server; siehe oben) leider dreigeteilt


Zu allererst: PSN- Hack 

@ GR-Thunderstorm 


Spoiler






			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau- die Masse machts: eine Konsolenversion von WoW würde sich wohl erst ab mehreren zehntausen aktiven, zahlenden (nicht Testversion Spieler) Spielern für Blizzard rentieren- pro Konsolenart

Hinzu kommt, dass 1 Spieler auf der Konsole, der dafür nicht am PC spielt für Blizzard einen geringeren Gewinn bedeuten würde- beim Spieler an der Konsole müsste man ja 10-20% an den Konsolenhersteller abführen; daher wäre ein PC Spieler für Blizzard „wertvoller“



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> WOW kann man ohnehin nicht Schwarzkopieren. Was hätte man auch davon? Man kann es sich afaik ganz legal komplett von Blizzard downloaden. https://eu.battle.net/account/download/
> Und ohne Bezahlaccount kann man es dann sowieso nicht nutzen.


Genau das will ich ja sagen: ohne die Raubkopierproblematik, die bei WoW eben komplett wegfällt besteht kein Grund für den Publisher mehr auf die DRM Plattform Konsole zu setzen


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat Werbung mit Schwarzkopien zu tun?


Viele Spiele werden, davon bin ich zumindest überzeugt, verstärkt in der Konsolenversion beworben, bei der Entwicklung wird auch mehr Wert auf diese gelegt, erkennbar etwa an Konsolenexklusiven Demos oder im Extremfall dem späteren Erscheinen der PC Version
Der Grund: die Publisher wollen die Spieler auf die raubkopieresistenten Konsolen locken; ich vermute, das ist zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil für den größeren Erfolg der Konsolenversion verantwortlich

Bei WoW würde sich das genau umkehren: es gibt keine Raubkopieproblematik, die aus der Sicht von Blizzard gegen den PC spricht, dafür spricht die Gewinnbeteiligung der Konsolenhersteller klar gegen die Konsolen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist BO ein schwacher Vergleich? Weil es aufzeigt, wie der PC immer weiter in der Versenkung verschwindet?


 
BO ist ein schwacher Vergleich, weil es ein primär für die Konsole entwickelter Egoshooter ist, dessen Vorgänger auch noch viele PC Spieler vergrault hat; WoW dagegen ist ein für den PC Entwickeltes Spiel aus einem Genere, dass nicht ohne Grund praktisch nur auf dem PC existiert



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit einer neuen Konsole aufrüsten ist auch aufrüsten…
Wenn man irgendwann in der Vergangenheit eine Konsole mit zu wenig Speicherplatz gekauft hätte müsste man aufrüsten.



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das liegt auch an der extremen Optimierung diverser Crossplattformspiele und dem Wegfall des Betriebssystems, dass im Fall etwa von Win7 oder Vista 64 alleine schon in der Regel mehr als 700MB frisst; ich habe nie behauptet, dass es unmöglich wäre WoW auf den Konsolen zu realisieren aber man müsste bei wichtigen Parametern, wie etwa der Sichtweite erhebliche Abstriche relativ zur PC Version in Kauf nehmen

Optimierung kostet auch Geld und gerade im Falle des extrem komplexen WoW wäre sie enorm aufwendig; 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen, damals hätte ein solcher PC gereicht, würde er dies wegen der gestiegenen Anforderungen nicht mehr und man müsste das Spiel entweder wegschmeißen oder einen neuen PC anschaffen. --> Ich dachte, auf dem PC gibt es keinen Aufrüstzwang?


 
Das stimmt, allerdings gilt das nur für MMOs, ein Genere, dass auf den Konsolen de-facto garnicht erst existiert- und wenn gäbe es dort auch früher oder später einen Aufrüstzwang, bei der Festplatte von Modellen mit niedriger Speicherausstattung…

Es gab übrigens eine, über Umwege auch unter Linux lauffähige Power PC Version (für Power Macs) von WoW; sie wurde aber 2008, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eingestellt womit Power PC Spieler (von denen es zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber wohl nur noch eine Handvoll gab) gezwungen waren die komplette Plattform zu wechseln

Interessant wäre die Frage, ob es gelingen könnte, diese nicht optimierte Version auf einer PS3 lauffähig zu machen; ich behaupte, die PS3 ist zu schwach



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Ja, unter Einsatz von Dreifachbelegung sämtlicher Tasten…

3) Prinzipiell schon, es wird aber immer Informationen geben, die über eine begrenzte Datenbank hinausgehen, und die man im richtigen Internet suchen muss; WoW ist bei weitem zu komplex um eine immer aktuelle, wirklich vollständige Datenbank zu jedem denkbaren Sachverhalt zu erstellen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doch, siehe unten

Konsolen wären so oder so kaum eine Zielscheibe für Viren, außer sie werden tatsächlich als PC zweckentfremdet; auf einer Konsole macht man ja nichts, bei dem man sich potentiell Viren einfangen könnte, beim Spielen ist das jedenfalls kaum möglich

Es wäre auch ein leichtes eine, auch eine komplett offene, Firmware absolut Virensicher zu gestalten sofern der User die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nicht absichtlich aushebelt

Das ein übergeordnetes Betriebssystem von einem Virus betroffen werden könnte lässt sich nicht verhindern, denn das ist Sache des Betriebssystems aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, denn es wäre ja auch nur eben das übergeordnete Betriebssystem betroffen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na eben

Auf der Konsole ist man dem Diktat des Herstellers unterworfen und muss seinen Einheitsbrei fressen; auf dem PC steht der User im Vordergrund, kann alles manipulieren, steuern und auf beliebige, gegebenenfalls auch selbst erstellte oder modifizierte Software zurückgreifen

Das ist, aus Sicht des Users, ein enormer –und reiner- Vorteil (oder eher ein Nachteil der Konsolen)


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.
1) Wie schon oben beschrieben wäre es mit geringem Aufwand (jedenfalls weit geringerem als jenem, der zur Durchsetzung der DRM Maßnahmen aufgewendet wird…) möglich eine, auch eine komplett offene Firmware völlig Virenimmun zu machen; Eine Firmware ist ja kein herkömmliches Betriebssystem, sie ist, ob offen oder nicht, viel einfacher, primitiver und abgeschlossener
So gesehen ist auch die PS3 seit dem Crack bereits komplett offen und –zumindest theoretisch- Virenanfällig; einen Virus könnte man sich aber nur in Form eines verseuchten Firmware Updates einfangen, herkömmliche Viren könnten nur das „Other OS“ betreffen und auch nur, wenn dieses aktiv ist

2) Genau: DRM- wie ich schon gesagt habe der einzig wahre Grund

3) Die PS3 ist nun praktisch vollständig offen, das Cheaterproblem ist damit potentiell noch größer als am PC wo es zumindest etablierte anti-cheat Tools usw. gibt
Eine geschlossene Plattform kann keine Antwort auf Cheater sein; wie der PC beweist ist die Cheaterproblematik auch auf einer offenen Plattform gut beherrschbar


2. Der Weiterverkauf ist damit aber doch zumindest stark eingeschränkt- und gegebenenfalls lässt er sich, prinzipiell auch nachträglich, beliebig weiter einschränken
Abgesehen davon gibt es im PSN Store sowieso kaum „richtige“ Spiele



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise betraf es bei der 4870 damals die Releasetreiber. Es gab also einfach keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten und man musste warten, bis AMD das Problem behoben hat. Es dauerte afaik 2 oder 3 Treiberrevisionen, bis das Problem dauerhaft beseitigt war.


Es gibt auch zu Releasetreibern eine Alternative (eben etwa den Windows default VGA Treiber), abgesehen davon sind auch die Konsolen von technischen Problemen alles andere als verschont geblieben…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie viele Egoshooter haben denn eine tiefere Story? Es gibt durchaus welche aber das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel; abgesehen davon finde ich die Story von Crysis garnicht so schlecht und würde die durchaus auf eine Stufe mit Halo o.Ä. stellen

Eine kurze (Singelplayer-) Spieldauer hat Crysis auch nicht; sie ist zwar nicht vorbildhaft lang, Spiele mit längerer Spielzeit sind aber rar und es gibt noch weit schlimmeres



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Crysis ja sooo leicht ist und eine sooo kurze Spieldauer hat sollte es ja kein Problem für dich sein dich schnell durchzuballern…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann kann man in MWF2 den Waffenfeuermodus umstellen? Der letzte (und einzige) CoD Teil, in dem man das konnte war CoD 1 und das war ein reines PC (und Mac) Spiel, dass erst Jahre später nachträglich auf PS3 und Xbox 360 portiert wurde… wobei ich mich nicht wundern würde, wenn man de Feuermodus in der Konsolenversion nicht umstellen könnte

MWF2 ist ansonsten nur ein gutes Multiplayerspiel (die Singleplayerkampagne halte ich für untermittelmäßig und nettes Beiwerk), dass leider stark unter dem verkonsolisierten Serversystem leidet



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie viele Spiele gibt es denn, die in der „Nahzukunft“ spielen… mit Aliens?

Abgesehen davon ist die einzige wesentliche Gemeinsamheit der Story von Crysis und Far Cry die Tatsache, dass beides primär auf einer tropischen Insel spielt, beim Gameplay, dass beides Egoshooter mit offenem Leveldesign und relativ komplexer Steuerung sind…

Abgesehen davon: SW BF 1+2, Star Wars: Republic Commando (PC Exklusiv), Mass Effect 1+2 (RPG mit FPS Steuerung), Avatar, Quake 4, Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, irgendwas hab ich sicher noch vergessen

SciFi Egoshooter sind ein recht gut bedientes Genere



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> In der ersten Szene, wo man in Crysis am Strand aufklatscht, habe ich einfach mal die Schildkröte aufgehoben und wieder fallen lassen. Hinterher war sie tot. Da musste ich zum ersten mal über die Physik lachen. Ansonsten empfand ich die Physik nicht sooo gameplayrelevant. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat es Gegner kaum gestört, wenn ein herumfliegendes Blech auf ihnen landete. Keinen Mux haben sie von sich gegeben. Ansonsten stimmt es schon, dass es durchaus imposant aussah, wie die kleinen Holzhütten auseinander geflogen sind. Allerdings konnte man die Einzelteile nicht weiter zerlegen.



Die Überlebensfähigkeit von Schildkröten fällt wohl eher in den Bereich der Biologie… zumal sie absolut nicht gameplayrelevant ist

Das Gegner nicht schwer verwundet sind oder sterben, wenn du sie mit einem Stück Blech bewirfst sollte dich auch nicht wundern; ein Baum, ein Auto oder das Dach einer Hütte sind da schon besser geeignet

Und: wenn du irgendwas werfen und damit einen Gegner verletzen willst solltest du den Stärkemodus benutzen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal so: Ich vermisse Mods nicht. Ich konnte mir jederzeit alle möglichen Mods für HL2 oder sonstwas auf den PC packen, als ich noch aktiv und hauptsächlich an diesem gespielt habe, aber getan hab ichs nie. Die einzigen Games, die ich wie gesagt bisher überhaupt gemoddet habe waren GTA3 und CnC – Generals.
> Aus dem Grund sind Mods aus meiner Sicht auch kein großer Pluspunkt für PCs bzw kein gewichtiger Minuspunkt für Konsolen.
> PS: Es gibt KAUM Mods, die wirklich Multiplayertauglich sind.


Die meisten Mods sind zwar nicht multiplayertauglich (was sie aber auch nicht schlecht macht) aber doch viele; einige Spiele (etwa GTA 3, VC und SA) wurden überhaupt erst durch Mods Multiplayertauglich, manche Mods, etwa DotA oder CS sind sogar nicht nur Multiplayer sondern sogar E-Sports tauglich



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man zu blöd ist einen PC zusammenzubasteln dann kauft man eben einen Komplett PC; dann kann man nur noch beim Aufrüsten Probleme bekommen, und hier gilt eben wieder: Probleme mit etwas, dass auf der Konsole gar nicht erst möglich wäre können kein Nachteil des PC sein



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Denken/Informieren -> Schreiben*
Kinect und die Wii funktionieren grundlegend anders!
Die Wii besitzt einfach einen zweiteiligen Controller, von dem ein Teil, die sogenannte „Wii- Fernbedienung“ bzw. „Wiimote“ mit einem Gyroskop und einem Beschleunigungssensor ausgestattet ist sodass die Bewegung des Controllers registriert werden kann- es ist keine Kamera im Spiel!

Die Wii-Fernbedienung besitzt zwar grundsätzlich eine Infrarotkamara, diese dient jedoch ausschließlich zur Ortung der dazugehörigen Infrarot LED Leiste, zur Nutzung als Lightgun; in den meisten Spielen ist sie nicht aktiv

Bei Kinect ist dagegen kein physischer Controller im Spiel: eine RGB Kamera zeichnet die Bewegungen des Spielers in VGA Auflüsung auf, welche dann, unterstützt von einem Tiefensensor in Form einer Infrarot Kamera in Kombination mit einem Projektor, der ein Infrarot Punktgitter auf das Sichtfeld der Kamera projeziert von der Konsole interpretiert werden
Zusätzlich besitzt Kinect noch mehrere Mikrofone, welche für Sprachsteuerung genutzt werden

Wie klar ersichtlich sein sollte unterscheiden sich Kinect und Wiimote sowohl technisch als auch in der Praxis und den sich daraus ergebenden Möglichkeiten radikal; Kinect könnte im Gegensatz zur Wiimote etwa kaum als brauchbare Steuerung für einen Egoshooter genutzt werden, Kinect erfasst dafür die Bewegung des gesamten Körpers (nicht nur die einer Hand) was wiederum einige komplett andere Möglichkeiten ergibt
PS Move ähnelt der Wiimote in anderem Design mit einem Leuchtball (sicher nicht abgekupfert…); die Besonderheit ist die Kombinationsmöglichkeit mit der PS Eye Kamera (mit etwa dem Gegenteiligen Konzept der Kamera der Wii; anstelle einer Kamera im Controller mit einer LED Leiste am TV/Monitor als Referenz gibt es eine Kamera am TV/Monitor mit einer Lampe am Controller als Referenz); trotzdem kann PS Move weder die Wii Mote und schon garnicht Kinect vollständig ersetzen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu ein Joystick, wenn doch die Controller an sich schon quasi zwei Stück davon haben? Was verstehst du bei einem Joystick / Lenkrad eigentlich unter HighEnd?


Sowas ist z.B. ein High-End Joystick:
Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog Joystick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ein Controller kann schon alleine aus dem Grund, dass er nicht authentisch ist nie einen Joystick ersetzen; abgesehen davon kann man mit Joystick+ Schubregler und Bedienfeld+ Tastatur wesentlich mehr dezidierte Eingabemöglichkeiten realisieren



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Nein, Konsolenspiele besitzen überhaupt keinen Kopierschutz… NICHT! In welcher Welt lebst du?

2) Bugs gibt es auch auf der Konsole, wie oft noch? Hier wie dort sind sie in der Regel aber oft schnell behoben und: auch bei den Konsolen gibt es „Einschränkungen bei der Hardware“; bei weitem nicht alle Spiele erscheinen für alle Konsolen…

3) (noch) keine Onlineaktivierungen aber Pflicht Firmwareupdates mit dem Potential den Funktionsumfang einer Konsole beliebig zu beschneiden

4) Wenn man auf der Konsole im Onlinemultiplayer spielen will benötigt man immer einen Account- genau wie auf dem PC

5) Wer soetwas will hat auf dem PC einige Möglichkeiten; abgesehen von STEAM, Game Spy, X-Fire o.Ä. kann man auch etwa ein externes Chatprogramm zum Verwalten seiner Freunde nutzen

6) Bei weitem nicht in jedem; das ist tatsächlich ein Vorteil aber nicht der Konsole sondern der Konsolenspiele; es gibt zwar nicht viele Splitscreentitel am PC aber doch genug um zu beweisen, dass keine technischen Hürden dagegensprechen

7) Firmwareupdates sind eine radikalere Form von Zusatzsoftware, als sie auf dem PC jemals möglich wäre…

8) Ja ja, „die meisten“; abgesehen davon hat man erst auf sehr hohem und ähnlichem Niveau der Spieler mit irgendeiner OEM Maus + Tastatur etwa in einem Egoshooter oder RTS Spiel ein echtes Handicap

9) Nur auf der PS3, an dieser Stelle könnte man auf Seiten des PC Mods und die zahlreichen Gratispatches in diversen Spielen, die auf der Konsole als „DLC“ verkauft wurden (etwa CoD4 1.6) anführen

10) Nur wenn das Spiel für die Konsole programmiert wurde…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nur, dass einige Games ohne Multiplayer praktisch wertlos sind. Im Falle von Steam sind die Spiele dann nach wie vor an den Account gebunden und bleiben wertlos. Wenn mein PSN-Account gesperrt wird, erstelle ich einen neuen (hab sowieso mehrere) und Spiele die gleichen Spiele weiter. Dass Sony gecrackte Konsolen komplett banned ist wenig verwunderlich, ansonsten könnte man diese wohl kaum dauerhaft vom PSN fernhalten. Man darf allerdings den Account behalten und von einer ungesperrten Konsole aus weiterspielen.



Das ein Spiel zu Unrecht gebannt wird wäre mir immer noch lieber, als dass meine Hardware zu Unrecht gebannt wird…

Das spricht keinesfalls für die Konsole…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na endlich! Du siehst also wenigstens ein, dass gemischte Server unmöglich wären, da die Konsolenspieler nie mit PClern mithalten könnten

Auf eigene Konsolenserver kämen aber, wie gesagt, eine Reihe anderer Probleme zu



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh… nein?

Das ist wirklich lächerlich



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit für Blizzard die Serverkosten zu optimieren, löst die grundlegenden Probleme aber keineswegs



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na eben- siehst du es langsam ein? *WoW funktioniert auf der Konsole nicht! *



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt hatte ich damals auf dem PC mit wesentlich mehr Flamern zu tun, als jetzt, was mich auf Dauer tierisch genervt hat.



Eine Runde Mittleid! Mal wieder sind die bösen, bösen PC Spieler an allem Schuld- die Konsolenspieler können ja zum Glück nicht sprechen…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Mein WG-Mitbewohner muss mal wieder herhalten: Der brüllt oft über Stunden die ganze Wohnung zusammen, wenn es in WOW nicht läuft, wie er es will.



Ja, ja… die guten alten Nerdscreams… das gehört eben dazu



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nie bezweifelt, dass man mit einem derartigen PC eine DVD abspielen kann; aber: der Aufwand für das Decodieren eines Flashvideos gleicher Qualität ist weit höher als der für das decodieren eines MPEG-2 Videos einer DVD, das kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich finde es schon komisch, dass du andauernd meinst, man müsse einen PC UND eine Konsole kaufen, wenn man sich eine neue Konsole anschafft. Aber sobald nach PC-Zusammenstellungen gefragt wird, betonst du wehement, dass ein OS ja im Normalfall vorhanden sei und somit bei den Kosten für ein neues System nicht berücksichtigt werden muss. Die Frage ist nur, woher soll dieses OS kommen, wenn ja anscheinend vorher kein PC vorhanden war? Damit hast du doch indirekt schon gesagt, dass jeder bereits einen PC hat und wenn man eine Konsole kauft, muss man dementsprechend auch KEINEN PC dazu kaufen, da dieser wie gesagt längst vorhanden ist. Anstelle eines Hardwareupgrades des alten Rechners für 250€ könnte man sich locker eine PS3 oder eine Xbox360 kaufen.



Wenn man komplett in der Steinzeit lebt und weder PC noch Konsole hat ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass der PC der sinnvollere/ bessere Einstieg in die IT Welt ist; will man auch gleich zocken sollte man auch besser mehr in den PC investieren als einen Office PC und eine Konsole anzuschaffen
Wenn man dagegen bereits einen PC hat, dann ist ein neuer PC jedenfalls ebenfalls die bessere Alternative zur Konsole; und in diesem Fall ist wohl auch ein OS vorhanden
Wenn man mit einem mittelalterlichen PC herumsitzt, der gerade noch zur Not für Officeaufgaben ausreicht, kaum auf aktuellen Stand aufrüstbar ist und man aktuelle Spiele zocken möchte sodass man vor der Wahl steht: neuer PC oder Konsole ist letztere zwar sicher am Ende ein wenig billiger aber auch hier ist der PC meiner Meinung nach klar die bessere Wahl



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auf einem 800MHz Rechner auch locker WinXP installieren. Das habe ich mit unserem PC auch gemacht und das System läuft 1A.
> Man könnte jetzt einwerfen, dass man WinXP ja dann extra kaufen müsste und man über die 40€ hinauskäme usw.usf. Aber wie gesagt hast du es ja schon selbst angemerkt, dass entsprechende Lizenzen sowieso in jedem Haushalt rumliegen.



Windows XP ist relative RAM Hungrig, vor allem in der aktuellen Version, aktuelle Webseiten sind es erst recht; ein 2000er High-End PC mit 256 oder gar 512MiB RAM mag dafür zwar ausreichen, aber sicher kein Laptop, der in der Bucht für 40€ weggeht, da sind eher 128 oder gar 64MiB drinnen; SD RAM zum Aufrüsten ist zwar nicht sehr teuer, alles in allem wird der lächerliche Preisrahmen durch solche Späße aber schnell gesprengt



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Oh ja, klemm das Modem (das auch gekauft werden will) an den (bei solchen Geräten meist einzigen) USB 1.0 Anschluss und freu dich, wenn die Bandbreite vom USB auf <1MBit limitiert wird…

2) „PS3 Media Server“ wird unter Windows älter 2000 zum nicht offiziell unterstützten Problem… und: wenn PS3 und PC nicht im selben Netzwerk sind bringt das auch nichts

3) Wie gesagt: kostet gegebenenfalls extra und frisst RAM, der auf jeden Fall extra kostet; bei einer Aufrüstung in RAM Bereiche jenseits der 512MiB, welche mit XP immer noch grenzwertig sind, vor allem in neueren Servicepacks, könnte es auch Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit BIOS und/oder Chipsatz geben

4) Nein, könnte man nicht. Wie willst du bitte ohne Netzwerk, mit einem Internetanschluss mit PS3 und PC gleichzeitig ins I-Net? Manuelles Umstöpseln wäre da die einzige Lösung, die nichts extra kostet (und die Frage aufkommen lässt: warum nicht gleich ein Netzwerk)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na eben: Am Ende sitzt man erst wieder am PC… genau darauf wollte ich hinaus

"mal eben rüberkopieren" ist mangels Netzwerk auch nicht möglich...

Und bitte konvertier mal mit deinem 800MHz PIII z.B. 200MiB RAW Urlaubsbilder in niedriger aufgelöste JPEGs, die z.B. auf Facebook hochgeladen werden sollen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: 





			
				http://www.tomshardware.de/Playstation-3-umbauen-Ubuntu-Linux schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile gibt es auch für die PS3 Live-Linux-CDs bzw. -DVDs, aber von denen sollte man doch lieber die Finger lassen! Die Leistungsdaten der Konsole – insbesondere die 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher – sind zu gering, um ein Linux-System mit grafischer Oberfläche in erträglicher Zeit per Live-CD zu starten.


Andere hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, ich habe aber schon öfter davon gehört; aber du solltest es ja aus erster Hand besser wissen

Ich habe keine PS3, mit der ich das Nachvollziehen kann aber dir sollte es ja ein leichtes sein das zu tun



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du auch eine Idee, wie es noch umständlicher geht?
Eventuell ein externes Diskettenlaufwerk an die Konsole und…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Früher hatte man aber auch keine Alternativen; „früher“ hat man auch mit dem Faustkeil…
Angesichts der Alternativen halte ich das jedenfalls für kaum zumutbar

Powerpoint skaliert übrigens –wie auch die Meisten anderen Office Programme- nicht mit der Bildschirmauflösung; bei einer kleineren Auflösung muss man notgedrungen mit weniger Platz auskommen und etwa auf viele Buttons verzichten was unterm Strich dann den Workflow erheblich behindern kann



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ein paar technisch zurückgebliebene gibt es immer; meine Oma hat etwa auch keinen PC…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was genau hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Hardware angeblich “bereits beim Release veraltet” ist?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Linux wie gesagt kann man die PS3 sehr wohl als PC-Ersatz ansehen. Wenn man sich OpenSource-Software besorgt und die Quellcodes durch entsprechende Compiler jagt, sollten diese ohne weiteres auf der PS3 laufen.


Wenn du mit Open Source Software auskommst… ich kann das jedenfalls, auch abseits von Spielen nicht und ich denke, das trifft auch auf viele andere zu…

Abgesehen davon: laufen ungleich performant laufen; das exotische Design des Cell erfordert ein hohes Maß an Optimierungen um auch nur ansatzweise effektiv genutzt werden zu können, das kann zwar theoretisch zum Teil auch der Compiler übernehmen aber wie viele gute Cell Compiler kennst du?

Schlecht paralellisierbare Software läuft auf einem Cell erst recht sehr langsam, da kann man machen was man will; die Singlethreadperformance des Cell ist vermutlich nicht viel höher als die eines ATOM (wenns hochkommt vielleicht knapp doppelt so hoch, primär durch den höheren Takt)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein „derartiger PC“ kann sicherlich prinzipiell auch Flashvideos <480p abspielen aber wenn im Hintergrund noch zwei andere (Flash-)Seiten und ein Worddokument mit ein paar Bildern geöffnet sind wird es eng…

Vor allem der knapp bemessene RAM wird hier auch schnell zum Problem, da seine Größe nicht ausreicht um den Film vernünftig zwischenzuspeichern



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher habe ich noch nicht versucht, Videos damit zu schneiden. Das hole ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach und geb dann ein Feedback, wie es sich so macht.



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

@ GR-Thunderstorm 


Spoiler






			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal deine Zusammenstellung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein digitaler Audioausgang ist dabei (wenn nicht am MB spätestens am HDMI der GraKa), dass die analogen Ausgänge der PS3 sehr viel besser sind und/oder mehr können als die eines modernen durchschnitts MBs wage ich zu bezweifeln; die gängigsten Realtek Onboard Audiochips sind jedenfalls sowohl DTS als auch Dolby kompatibel; soweit ich weiß sogar mit dem Windows Default Treiber…

BluRay: okay, dann eben nochmal 30€ Aufpreis… oder auch nicht, wenn man es nicht braucht…

Versand muss man bei einer Konsole genauso draufrechnen… oder auch nicht
Eingabegeräte draufzurechnen ist unfair, da praktisch jeder welche besitzen sollte; ich habe hier etwa 5 verschiedene Tastaturen und ähnlich viele Mäuse herumliegen, die sich im Laufe der Zeit angesammelt haben…
Das kann man nicht mit der Konsole vergleichen, da man die Controller der alten Konsolengeneration ja in der Regel nicht weiterverwenden kann

Wenn einem eine 1TB HDD zu teuer ist tut es auch eine wesentlich billigere mit 500GB, die gibt’s sogar deutlich unter 30€



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt nicht; noch bis zum Beginn der Etablierung von 64Bit Betriebssystemen im X86 Bereich ~2005 waren vor allem viele kleinere Programme oft noch 16 Bit, ~2000 war das noch recht normal



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn das Login automatisieren? Davon höre ich zum ersten mal. Letzten Endes muss man meines Wissens nach manuell die Daten eingeben.


 
Spätestens mit einem Makro oder einem kleinen, gegebenenfalls selbst geschriebenen Hilfsprogramm- Datenverarbeitung ist immerhin die Ureigenste Aufgabe des PC!
Schon toll, zu was ein PC in der Lage ist…
Selbst wenn man nicht 1337 genug für derlei Lösungen ist ist es doch wohl kaum unzumutbar sich jedes Mal beim Starten eines anderen Spiels manuell einzuloggen…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dass es diese AGBs gibt heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie auch gültig sind; tatsächlich halte ich sie für sehr fragwürdig

Wie gesagt: würde Valve tatsächlich gebrauchte STEAM Accounts auf E-Bay kaufen, nicht bezahlen und anschließend bannen wäre das zweifellos ein riesen Skandal und hätte potentiell durchaus negative rechtliche Folgen für Valve wenn ein Betroffener vor Gericht gehen würde



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Konsolenfeeling:
> Ein Kumpel hat mal das Shisharauchen mit dem Zigarettenrauchen verglichen und warum er das erste besser fände. Dazu sagte er: „Für eine Shisha nehme ich mir extra Zeit, setze mich mit Freunden zusammen, baue alles liebevoll auf und habe dann einen guten Geschmack und Spaß. Eine Zigarette ist mehr eine ******** für zwischendurch. Ich zünd sie an, paff sie durch und schmeiß sie weg.“
> Ähnlich geht es mir beim Einschalten meiner Konsole. Dafür nehme ich mir ebenfalls extra Zeit, wenn ich eine Pause vom Lernen einlege. Wenn ich das Piepen beim Einschalten der PS3 höre, langsam der leise Lüfter hochtourt und ich den Monitor auf den HDMI-Eingang umschalte und ich weiß, gleich geht’s los, ist das einfach mal ein geiles Feeling. Aber als eingefleischter PC-Fanboy wirst du das wohl niemals so wahrnehmen können.
> Ein PC-Spiel ist die besagte „******** für zwischendurch“. Am Computer sitze ich die ganze Zeit und es ist einfach nichts besonderes aus meiner Sicht. Wenn ich keinen Bock mehr aufs Lernen habe, geh ich zum Desktop und starte ein Spiel. Dabei sitze ich allerdings die ganze Zeit am gleichen Gerät, an dem ich sonst ARBEITE. Beim Spielen denke ich also die ganze Zeit nur daran, was ich alles noch machen muss und das zerstört ganz einfach den Spielspaß, egal ob ichs will oder nicht.
> ...


 
Das hätte ich mir fast schon gedacht, wie sonst könntest du die klare Überlegenheit des PC übersehen?

Du bist ein klassischer verbitterter PC Hasser, der PCs krankhaft mit Arbeit verbindet…
…und gibst es sogar offen zu

Eigentlich hätte ich mir nicht gedacht, dass so etwas in unserer Generation, die mit dem PC eher als Spieleplattform denn als Arbeitsmaschine großgeworden ist noch gibt…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. siehe oben;


			
				http://www.tomshardware.de/Playstation-3-umbauen-Ubuntu-Linux schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile gibt es auch für die PS3 Live-Linux-CDs bzw. -DVDs, aber von denen sollte man doch lieber die Finger lassen! Die Leistungsdaten der Konsole – insbesondere die 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher – sind zu gering, um ein Linux-System mit grafischer Oberfläche in erträglicher Zeit per Live-CD zu starten.


 
2. Welche Linux Distrubution zählt Power Point zu ihren Boardmitteln?
Schon elementare Programme funktionieren nicht, so gibt es für PPC Linux etwa keinen vernünftigen Flash Player, auch viele andere Browserplugins sind nicht verfügbar, und wenn man ein wenig mehr möchte, etwa ein brauchbares Bild oder Videobearbeitungsprogramm ist man schon am Ende; auch Hardwaretreiber für externe Hardware (etwa Drucker, Scanner, Webcams oder ähnliches) sind ein großes, vielfach unlösbares Problem
Auch von vielen gängigen Chat und insbesondere auch VoIP Programmen existiert keine PPC Linuxversion, diese fallen in meinen Augen doch klar in das Anwendungsspektrum des Durchschnittsusers



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, es gab früher wesentlich mehr exklusive Spiele- auf allen Plattformen

Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig, der wahrscheinlich wichtigste ist, dass die Konsolen vermehrt in PC Generes vorgedrungen sind, ein weiterer, dass Portierungen einfacher geworden sind und man damit einfach alle Plattformen abcashen kann
Aber der PC ist damit aber nur auf einem zwischenzeitlichen Tiefpunkt angelangt, von dem er sich nun neuerlich erheben wird… das Konzept Konsole ist gescheitert.

Sowohl die PS3 als auch die Xbox und Xbox 360 waren, insgesamt betrachtet für Sony und Microsoft unterm Strich ein Milliardenverlust- und insbesondere die PS3 ist nach dem PSN Hack und dem Jailbreak wirtschaftlich am Ende; welcher Publisher wird in Zukunft noch seine Einnahmen mit Sony teilen wollen, wenn die DRM Wirkung der Konsole wegfällt? Ich bin jedenfalls überzeugt davon, dass die absoluten Verkaufszahlen von PS3 Spielen nicht zuletzt durch Raubkopien in Zukunft stark abnehmen werden

Auch die technische Überlegenheit des PC wird immer erdrückender… wie gesagt: in ~ einem Jahr reicht vermutlich bereits ein besseres Netbook für Crossplattformspiele auf Konsolenniveau aus; wer braucht dann noch eine Konsole?

Ich vermute Sony und Microsoft werden darauf reagieren und die PS3 bzw. Xbox 360 mit Kinect und PS Moove sukzessive zu einer Casualkonsole nach dem Vorbild der Wii umgestalten, die noch in ferner Zukunft technisch konkurrenzfähig sein kann- wobei die Konsolen immer weniger mit der „Coregamerplattform“ PC konkurrieren und es immer weniger Crossplattformspiele gibt

Ansonsten wird man versuchen die durch Raubkopien insbesondere bei der PS3 zusammenbrechende Einnahmengrundlage der Gewinnbeteiligung beim Verkauf von Spielen auf die solide Hardwarebasis zu verlagern; keine weiteren Preissenkungen bei gleichzeitiger Produktionsoptimierung ermöglichen es mit dem Verkauf der Konsolen Gewinn zu machen, Zusatzhardware wird überteuert und exklusiv angeboten; zum Teil ist das ja schon durchaus der Fall



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Wenn einem die Grafik egal ist ist man noch lange nicht auf den Konsolen besser aufgehoben…

2) Tja- das hatten wir schon… auf dem PC muss man nichtmal das Spiel einlegen… STEAM und co mögen viele Nachteile und Kritikpunkte haben aber wenn man wirklich faul ist sind sie durchaus praktisch; abgesehen davon würde ich „Komfort-Enthusiasten“ eher als „Casuals“ bezeichnen

3) Nenn mir doch bitte ein konkretes Beispiel für ein Spiel, dessen Sound in der Konsolenversion besser ist als in der PC Version…
…solltest du eines finden antworte ich dir mit einigen Spielen, bei denen der Sound in der PC Version besser ist



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele werden wohl doch in HDCP codiert, habe mich nochmal belesen. Und nein, in solchen Fällen könnte man an der Konsole nichts machen. Aber wozu auch? Ich kenne nicht eine Person, die mehrere Monitore zum Spielen nutzt.


 
Was soll ich sagen…

Danke, Sony, für dieses geniale Feature!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glück- vor allem angesichts der Tatsache, dass du dir dessen wohl bis vor kurzem nicht bewusst warst

Genauso gut hättest du vor einem schwarzen Bildschirm sitzen können



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dann holt man sich einfach einen einigermaßen aktuellen Monitor mit HDCP. Die Preisunterschiede dürften ziemlich gering sein.


 
Es geht nicht um den Preisunterschied; einige Monitore ohne HDCP besitzen einzigartige Features, viele der besten Grafikermonitore unterstützen kein HDCP

Und wer, wie du, nicht informiert ist tritt schnell ins Fettnäpfchen… aber wenigstens gibt es auf der Konsole keine Probleme mit der Hardwarekompatibilität



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Mit „Märchenprobleme“ meine ich Probleme wie fehlendes Multimonitoring, Grafiksettings, fehlende Mods, usw. Du sollst ECHTE Probleme aufzählen, also z.B. Bugs, die immer wieder auftreten und einfach nicht repariert werden können.


 
Keine echten Probleme? Ich würde keinesfalls auf eines der genannten Dinge verzichten wollen- und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige; du selbst hast hier schon mehrfach Bugs auf dem PC kritisiert, die etwa das Zuschalten von AA verhindern…

Und wie oft sollte ich denn noch betonen, dass es Bugs auch auf den Konsolen gibt, mit dem Unterschied, dass man dort vollkommen hilflos auf den Support durch die Hersteller angewiesen ist; auf dem PC gibt es, wenn der Hersteller versagt oft auch Hilfe etwa durch die GraKa Hersteller oder die Community- durch Mods



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Käfig kann man öffnen, indem man sich einen kleinen Arbeits-PC ohne viel Leistung daneben stellt.
> Hier z.B. ein 2GHz Pentium 4 System für 34€. Das ist sogar noch besser als die 800MHz-Möhre für fiktive 40€, von der wir sonst sprachen.
> Computer Siemens xB Pentium 4 PC 2.0GHz 512MB DDR-RAM | eBay


 
Auf einmal ruderst du zurück? Jetzt ist es ein PC, kein Notebook? Der benötigt freilich auch noch Peripherie; ich rede hier garnicht unbedingt von Tastatur und Maus, die ja vorhanden sein sollten sondern insbesondere vom Monitor; theoretisch kann man den PC zwar auch am TV betreiben, besitzt dieser aber keinen VGA Eingang hat man Pech gehabt

Hinzu kommt freilich, dass der PC nur sehr eingeschränkt mobil ist



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal in meine Signatur. Meinst du, irgendein aktuelles Spiel läuft mit meinem Hauptrechner auf High bis Very High nicht flüssig auf Full-HD? Und trotzdem steht bei „Spielerechner“ eine PS3. Die PS3 habe ich erst seit letzten September und schon jetzt besitze ich dafür fast so viele Spiele wie alle meine PCs der letzten 5 Jahre zusammen jemals zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Ich weiß es sehr wohl besser und habe für mich persönlich befunden, dass ich keine Mods und „Augen-Rausfall-Und-Sabber“-Grafik brauche, wenn der Spielspaß auf der Strecke bleibt.


 
Du bist ja auch, wie du praktisch selbst geschrieben hast ein klassischer verbitterter PC Hasser, der PCs krankhaft mit Arbeit verbindet- damit bist du zu keiner objektiven Beurteilung in der Lage



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe unzählige Shooter mit Maus und Tastatur auf dem PC gespielt und mich in vielen Spielen im Multiplayer zumindest auf ein Semi-Pro-Level gearbeitet, und trotzdem habe ich mit dem Controller heute 3x mehr Spaß in Shootern.


 
Wenigstens versuchst du offensichtlich nichtmehr zu behaupten Controller wären genauso präzise



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich bereits sagte, stellen Controller größere Ansprüche an den Spieler. Wer es nicht so anspruchsvoll mag, kann ja beim PC bleiben, mir jedoch bereitet der höhere Anspruch nur noch mehr Freude.


 
Wenn dir der erhöhte Schwierigkeitsgrad durch das Verwenden eines suboptimalen Eingabegeräts Freude bereitet kannst du ja das nächste Mal versuchen den Controller mit der Nase zu bedienen; ich wette, es macht dir noch 3x mehr Spaß!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Woher hast du eigentlich diese Märchen von wegen heimliche Firmwareaktualisierung im Hintergrund?
> Dazu gebe ich dir mal folgende Leselektüre:
> Microsoft: Heimliches Update | ShoutedFM


 
Hat dieses hier genannte Update irgendetwas Böses getan? Spätestens durch ein neu Aufsetzen des Betriebssystems kann man auf einem PC außerdem jedes Update rückgängig machen- diese Möglichkeit gibt es auf der Konsole auch nicht



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit Undisputed ist zwar schon eine Sauerei, aber es ist nur ein einziges Spiel


 
Ein einziges Spiel.
Ein erstes Spiel…


Anm.: in den folgenden Beiträgen geht es darum, dass GR-Thunderstorm meint, man könne mit einer Konsole in Kombination mit einem TFT im Rucksack mindestens genauso gut mobil zocken wie mit einem Notebook


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe genug Rennspiele per Tastatur durchgespielt um zu wissen, dass das eine durchaus praktikable wenn auch nicht optimale Möglichkeit ist; optimal sind die Bedingungen beim mobilen Spielen so oder so sowieso nicht



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a) Diese Ausklappbaren Standfüße erlauben meist weder eine größere Neigung des Monitors noch sind sie besonders gut für den Einsatz auf unebenem, schmutzigen Boden geeignet

b) Welchen Monitor kann man zur Gänze auf ein Mauspad stellen?

c) Ja, wenn mehrere freie, unmittelbar benachbarte Bänke vorhanden sind… WENN… dann ist das eine praktikable Lösung

d) kommt ganz auf die Größe des Monitors und die betreffende Person an; abgesehen davon aber sicher die praktikabelste genannte Lösung; unter Umständen kann der Blickwinkel zum Problem werden

e) Eben dieser ist bei einem nennenswert großen Bildschirm sicherlich immer zu hoch.

Allgemein wage ich jedenfalls noch zu bezweifeln, dass ein herkömmlicher, nie für den mobilen Einsatz ausgelegter Monitor beim massiven mobilen Einsatz ein sehr langes Leben haben wird…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Online USV Stromadapter bis 2kVA 10A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Bitteschön, Online-USV für 20€ und 290g Gewicht. Das sind 3 Tafeln Schokolade an Gewicht. PS3 + Bildschirm bekommt man sogar in einer etwas größeren Laptoptasche unter.


 
Das ist keine Online-USV.

Das ist nichtmal eine USV…

Das ist ein _Verteilersteckadapter_ als Zubehör für eine USV…

Ein „USV Stromadapter“ des Herstellers Online, der bei seinen USVs anstelle herkömmlicher Steckdosen Kaltgerätebuchsen verwendet

Zufällig besitze ich eine dazugehörige Xanto S3000 Online USV und glaub mir eines: mit ihren 48kg ist sie echt „mobil“… und billig ist sie auch nicht, sie ist tatsächlich wohl um einiges teurer als alles andere, was man für dieses Projekt benötigen würde zusammengenommen

Ich würde übrigens auch dringend vom Kauf des Adapters abraten; er ist total überteuert, mit einem 2€ Kaltgerätestecker kann man jeden beliebigen Verteiler einfach zum Adapter umrüsten



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dann entfällt ja die USV und PS3 + Monitor bekommt man wie gesagt locker in einer etwas größeren Laptoptasche unter.


 
Ja… in einer „etwas“ größeren Laptoptasche… mit „etwas“ schwererem Inhalt…



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht in jede Schultasche passt zusätzlich ein Notebook (meine damalige Tasche war sogar mit den Schulmaterialien schon manchmal überfüllt).


Das kommt auch auf das Notebook an; wenn man nicht gerade ein 17 Zoll Riesennotebook hat verbraucht dieses nicht mehr Platz als irgendein Buch oder eine Mappe, spätestens eine etwas größere Tasche hilft
Für PS3+ Zubehör wird es dagegen selbst in einer größeren, ansonsten leeren Schultasche richtig eng… hier kommt man um eine… große und schwere… Zweittasche nicht herum
Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne eine weitere Tasche mitschleppen würde aber warum sollte ich das tun, wenn es mit einem Laptop doch so einfach geht?


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit der „USV“ von oben wirst du dich aber nicht an langen Laufzeiten erfreuen können… 

du willst eine für diesen Zweck brauchbare USV unter 5kg? Vergiss es! Unter 10kg wirst du auch keine mit vernünftigen Laufzeiten finden

Die PS3 Slim wiegt 3,2kg; um mit PS3+ Monitor unter 5kg zu bleiben müsstest du demnach einen Monitor finden, der, samt Netzteil weniger als 1,8kg wiegt…
Das wird richtig eng…

Ich hab keinen gefunden
Auch mit 5kg wäre die Konstruktion schon schwerer als selbst die meisten 17 Zoll High-End Laptops und zudem wesentlich unhandlicher und unpraktischer; desweiteren könnte man damit im Wesentlichen auch nur spielen und Filme ansehen, surfen ist ohne weitere Peripherie schon nur noch eingeschränkt möglich (da würde ich noch lieber ein Smartphone benutzen), effektives Arbeiten überhaupt nicht; mit einem Laptop kann man _auch_ spielen und ansonsten fast alles, was ein herkömmlicher Desktop PC auch kann



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oho! Jetzt sind PC Spieler besser, weil sie einfach besser sind?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei einer halbwegs normalen Tischhöhe müsste ein Sessel schon sehr niedrig sein…
Mir ist jedenfalls kaum je ein Tisch in Brusthöhe untergekommen und selbst wenn ist es durchaus möglich an einem solchen Tisch mit einem Laptop noch halbwegs vernünftig zu arbeiten oder zu zocken auch wenn das leicht unergonomisch ist



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht alle Spiele auf dem PC sind ohne weiteres an Controller angepasst. Aber glücklicher Weise werden es ja immer mehr, da immer mehr Spiele zuerst auf den Konsolen entwickelt werden.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass die zunehmende Zahl an controlleroptimierten PC Spielen von den Konsolen hervorgerufen wird, sondern eher vom Games For Windows Programm; wenn dieses für irgendetwas gut ist dann dafür
Auch viele PC exklusive Spiele, etwa alle neueren, mir bekannten Rennspiele oder etwa Crysis unterstützen nativ einen Controller; wo keine native Unterstützung vorhanden ist kann man sich am PC immer mit Zusatztreibern helfen 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue doch nicht mein ganzes Zimmer um, nur um ein größeres Mauspad auf meinen Schreibtisch zu packen.


 
Selbst schuld; bei mir hat ein ordentlicher Schreibtisch mit ausreichend Platz jedenfalls oberste Priorität



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In dem Artikel wird von der „Crème de la Crème der Konsolen-Zocker“ gesprochen, Microsoftseitig nehme ich stark an, dass hier erfolgreiche Halo Progamer gemeint sind, welche offensichtlich von PC Casusls in den Boden gestampft wurden- jedenfalls deutlich genug, um Microsoft zur Einstellung seines ambitionierten und zuvor schon (wie du dich vielleicht erinnerst) kräftig beworbenen Crossplattformmultiplayerprojekts zu veranlassen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah, ja…
Du brauchst auch nicht fünf Maus+ Tastatur Sets, du brauchst nur eines

Und es ging ja nicht darum, dass du dir persönlich einen solchen Adapter zulegen willst oder auch nicht, sondern darum, dass du solche Adapter (im Multiplayer) prinzipiell ablehnst- warum wohl?

Doch sicher nicht, weil sie ihren Benutzern durch die Überlegenheit von Maus und Tastatur einen unfairen Vorteil verschaffen?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt flamest du rnd User dieses Forums?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, sehr ausführlich…


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, nicht nur da. Von was sollte ich begeistert sein? Ich könnte mir locker vier oder fünf von diesen Maus+Tastatur-Sets für Konsole kaufen. Aber ich spiele trotzdem lieber mit dem Controller.


 


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> ALLES ist Controllertauglich. Selbst Spiele wie der FlightSimulator, den ich seinerzeit ohnehin fast nur mit der Maus gesteuert habe, weil ich keine Lust hatte, mir 100+ Tastenkombinationen zu merken.
> Dass RTS grundsätzlich ebenfalls auf Konsolen funktionieren zeigen CnC und andere.
> Bleibt sonst noch etwas, was deiner Ansicht nach NICHT controllertauglich ist?


Rein theoretisch ist zwar sicherlich jedes Genere insofern "Controllertauglich", als das es prinzipiell theoretisch möglich ist die entsprechenden Spiele mit Controller zu zocken, tatsächlich ist die Controllersteuerung in vielen Spielen bzw. Genres -und WoW ist hier sicherlich ein Extremfall- alles andere als optimal und führt sowohl zu massiven Einschnitten beim Spielspaß als auch zu einer wesentlich verminderten Konkurrenzfähigkeit zu Spielern mit optimalen Eingabegeräten

Auch RTS Games spielen sich mit dem Controller bestenfalls suboptimal; wenn du glaubst etwa in C&C, WC3 oder SC(2) mit dem Controller konkurrenzfähig sein zu können versuch es doch und lerne die Wahrheit eben auf die harte Tour kennen
Wenn du mit einem Controller in der Hand als Finalist bei den SC2 WCGs auftauchst nehm ich alles zurück- werde aber dennoch am PC bleiben



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
2) Der Nachteil an Controllern liegt doch klar auf der Hand: weniger Tasten bei gleichzeitig mehr Funktionen, mit denen die Tasten belegt werden müssen- das wird zwangsweise unübersichtlicher, komplizierter und bei der Bedienung nachteilig

3) Glaubst du etwa, es ist in WoW akzeptabel, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig irgendeine Fertigkeit und einen (links oder rechts) Mausklick ausführen kann? Was bringt es andere Tasten als Maustasten zu benutzen? Zwei Tasten werden jedenfalls benötigt, auch das Mausrad ist, wie gesagt, essentiell wichtig; prinzipiell könnte man es zwar durch eine Zoomtaste ersetzen, die einen Zoommodus aktiviert in welchem man mit einem Analogstick zoomen kann, das wäre jedoch nur suboptimal



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Bedienung der Symbol/ABXY Tasten mit dem Zeigefinger für prinzipiell suboptimal halte, vor allem, wenn man diese Tasten beliebig kombinieren will, würde mich interessieren, ob du das nach einer auf diese Weise durchzockten Nacht immernoch als „gar nicht soooo unangenehm“ empfindest… wenn ja dürftest du damit jedenfalls eine Ausnahme darstellen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Balancing in WoW ist zwar nicht perfekt –wie könnte es auch perfekt sein?- aber doch einigermaßen Akzeptabel
Im PvE sind alle Heilerklassen brauchbar, alle DDs machen potentiell ähnlich viel Schaden und auch alle Tankklassen sind einigermaßen brauchbar 
Im PvP sind einige Klassen bestimmten anderen in direkten Duellen zwar überlegen, diese sind aber wiederum anderen überlegen- „Schere-Stein-Papier“ Prinzip; im Arena und Schlachtfeld PvP hat man mit jeder Klasse einen Platz in einer brauchbaren Teamkonfiguration
Auf der Konsole würde das alles über den Haufen geworfen; manche Klassen wären nun generell viel stärker als andere, andere wären allen anderen hoffnungslos unterlegen, das Balancing müsste angepasst werden, was einen enormen Aufwand mit sich bringen würde… dann kommen einige "Cheater" daher, stöpseln einen M-T Controller an und werfen das ganze wieder über den Haufen- so wird man nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommen, jedenfalls nicht ohne erhebliche (und enorm aufwendige) gameplaytechnische Anpassungen relativ zur PC Version



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
„Auch nicht besser“ ist auf dem PC aber immernoch sicherlich sehr viel besser als auf der Konsole/mit Controller



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
„Oben drüber?“ Was soll ich dort sehen?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was aber, wie oben beschrieben ineffektiv und bei längerer Spieldauer unzumutbar unergonomisch ist



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ichs gern kabellos mag. Und für die PS3-Controller gibt’s afaik keine Wireless-Treiber für Windows.


Gibt es nicht…

…es funktioniert aber dennoch; man braucht jedoch _mehrere_ Treiber und natürlich einen kompatiblen Bluetooth Stick
Use PS3 Controller in Windows Wireless Bluetooth or Wired

Warum hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass du trotzdem weiterhin eine Maus benutzen wirst?
Für den hohen Konfigurationsaufwand kannst du dich bei Sony bedanken, das liegt nicht am PC

Sehr viel einfacher gehts mit dem Xbox 360 Controller oder diversen Controllern von Drittherstellern



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hier ist aber von WoW die Rede…

Will man am PC eine analoge Bewegungskontrolle hat man, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt genug Möglichkeiten, auch in Verbindung mit einer Maus



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist es echt so schwer?

Makro: Integraler Bestandteil des Spiels

Aimbot: Unerlaubter, durch ein externes Programm gestützter Cheat

Hat ein Spiel integrierte "Aimbots" ("Auto Aim"; gibt es ja durchaus, auf der Konsole eher die Regel als die Ausnahme) sehe ich auch nichts falsches darin die gebotenen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen

Wer in WoW Herausforderungen sucht, der wird sie auch finden; dazu ist es jedenfalls sicher nicht nötig sich selbst künstlich zu behindern und auf Steuerungsoptionen zu verzichten um das Spiel künstlich schwerer zu machen

Deine Vorurteile gegenüber WoW Spielern machen WoW auf der Konsole/mit Controller auch nicht besser



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenig abgesehen davon, dass das nur einer von zahllosen Punkten wäre, die den Entwicklungs-/Portierungsaufwand in die Höhe treiben und dass das alleine WoW auch noch lange nicht Konsolen/Controllertauglich machen würde



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen vom Prozessor sind Konsolen in ihrer Architektur wie gesagt 1:1 identisch mit aktuellen PCs.


 
Abgesehen vom Prozessor? Ist ja “nur” der Prozessor…
Hinzu kommt noch das Fehlen eines BIOS bzw. einer BIOS Kompatiblen Firmware (welche bei dem nicht-X86 CPU aber auch sinnlos wäre)
Genauso gut kannst du ein Smartphone, einen neueren TV, eine neuere Digitalkamera oder einen programmierbaren Taschenrechner als „PC“ bezeichnen
Wenn du die Architektur als „1:1 identisch mit aktuellen PCs“ bezeichnest… wie sollte… könnte… sie denn deiner Meinung nach noch aussehen? Fest verdrahtete, nicht programmierbare Schaltkreise wie in den 1970ern? Das ist mit aktuellen Spielekonzepten nicht zu vereinbaren

-> Die Konsolen könnten sich gar nicht noch stärker von PCs unterscheiden



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Quelle dafür, dass X86 kein Synonym für IBM-Kompatiblität darstellt:
> [quote = Wikipedia.en - X86]The term is not synonymous with IBM PC compatibility as this implies a multitude of other hardware; embedded systems as well as computers used x86 chips before the PC-compatible market started,[4] some of them before the IBM PC itself.


 
Und was sagt uns das jetzt? Das es x86 Systeme gibt, die keine PCs sind? Das ist doch nichts Neues; ein aktuelles Beispiel wäre etwa Intels Moorestown- ATOM SoC; Mangels BIOS kann man auf der –X86 kompatiblen- Plattform für Smartphones und Tablets nur speziell angepasste Betriebssysteme booten, bei einem Gerät auf Basis dieser Plattform kann es sich klarerweise nicht um einen PC handeln



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei PS2 und PS3 ist das Ausführen eines höheren Betriebssystems nur ein Zusatzfeature; dabei wird der Hardwarezugriff -durch die Firmware- stark beschränkt, bei der PS3 kann man etwa die 3D Fähigkeiten des GPUs und einen SPU nicht nutzen…

Das Deaktivieren der Other-OS Funktion zeigt, dass man nichts desto trotz komplett vom Hersteller abhängig ist
BIOS kompatibel ist nativ jedenfalls sicherlich keine Konsole, da es den BIOS als solchen nur auf X86 Systemen geben kann



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Der Software ist es doch vollkommen Murks, worauf sie läuft. Man müsste lediglich einen Compiler schreiben, der sowohl in X86 als auch in PPC gleichzeitig übersetzt und einfach an erster Stelle in Assemblerform eine If-Anweisung voranstellt, die prüft, was der CPU für einen Befehlssatz hat. Ähnlich läuft es auch mit SSE und anderen Dingen. Dort wird ebenso per Fallunterscheidung entweder das eine oder das andere Code-Segment ausgeführt.
> Mir ist bewusst, dass compilierter Programmcode somit praktisch den doppelten Speicherplatz benötigt, allerdings werden Festplatten immer größer und größer und dabei immer billiger und billiger.


 
Das würde nur bei relativ einfachen Programmen funktionieren; bei komplexeren Programmen wird die Optimierung zum Problem, vor allem, da Konsolen verhältnismäßig sehr wenig RAM besitzen
Abgesehen davon würde ich bei zwei verschiedenen Programmcodes empfehlen einfach zwei verschiedene Versionen zu machen…

Und: der Software ist überhaupt nicht „Murks“ worauf sie läuft, zumindest solange es sich um kompilierten Programmcode handelt… wenn du alles doppelt kompilieren willst, was schon eine sehr spezielle Vorgehensweise wäre würde man die Möglichkeiten nur verdoppeln, die Software aber noch lange nicht kompatibel mit jeglicher Hardware machen
Manuelle Assembler-Optimierungen müsste man auch doppelt vornehmen

Überhaupt geht es hier nur (!) um die Software; wie die Hardware, auf der sie läuft –solange sie läuft- theoretisch funktioniert muss einen als User ja nicht interessieren, zumindest solange man keine tiefgreifenden Modifikationen vornehmen will



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich…
…es geht ja auch nur um eine Wortdefinition...
…aber mit meiner Meinung scheine ich ziemlich „Mainstream“ zu sein



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Was genau hat das jetzt mit Raubkopierern zu tun?
Probleme damit irgendwelche Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen hatte ich auf den PC bisher auch nur in den wenigsten Fällen, jeweils im Zusammenhang mit völlig veralteten (DOS) Spielen oder völlig veralteter bzw. zu schwacher Hardware; in ersterem Fall konnte ich letzten Endes aber immer eine Lösung finden
Ansonsten wären da noch Onlinezwänge bzw. der Wegfall des LAN Modus bei einzelnen Spielen aber auch hier gibt es Lösungen: Cracks 

2) Was hat das denn mit irgendwelchen Registrierungs- oder Accountsystemen zu tun? hier wie dort kann man aus dem (offiziellen, online) Multiplayer gebannt werden aber das ist wenn dann ein Nachteil der Konsole- dort kann prinzipiell die gesamte Hardware gebannt werden, auf dem PC ist schlimmstenfalls ein einzelnes Spiel bzw. ein einzelner Account betroffen; Es geht hier jedoch darum, dass man am PC die Software selbstständig und ohne Kontrolle durch den Hersteller modifizieren und anpassen kann

3) Du immer mit deinem Killerargument „weiterverkaufen“; wayne interessiert’s? Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie ein Spiel verkauft, das gilt auch für die meisten meiner Freunde und Bekannten (die ich gut genug kenne um das zu wissen); will man auf dem PC seine Spiele verkaufen muss man sich eben schon beim Kauf dessen bewusst sein und entsprechend einen eigenen STEAM- Account anlegen oder man beschränkt sich auf nicht-STEAM Spiele, die nach wie vor mit großem Abstand die Mehrzahl aller Spiele darstellen…
Die Einschränkungen auf der Konsole sind jedenfalls weit größer, dort kann man ja nicht mal (oh noez!) ein Spiel zocken ohne die dazugehörige Silberscheibe manuell einzulegen, Modifikationen sind de-facto unmöglich, sowohl Hardware- als auch Softwareseitig, die Eingabemöglichkeiten sind eingeschränkt, im herkömmlichen Online Multiplayer ist man in praktisch allen Spielen (und nicht nur wenigen Ausnahmen wie am PC) auf zentralisierte Server mit Matchmakingsystem angewiesen,...

4) Natürlich gibt es auch PC Spieler mit 0 Anspruch (Farmville lässt grüßen) aber die „richtigen“ PC Spieler sind meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls wesentlich anspruchsvoller, in jeder Hinsicht
Es geht hier auch bei weitem nicht nur um die Grafik, sondern eben auch um (Hardware und Software)Modifizierbarkeit, Gameplay, Multiplayersystem (wobei es hier unter Umständen in einigen Spielen auch auf der Konsole begrenzte Vorteile gibt), Mobilität und die Flexibilität bei den Eingabegeräten

Das du die zwingende Verwendung suboptimaler Eingabegeräte als „Gewohnheitssache“ abtust halte ich auch für absolut falsch



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hat der RSX jetzt mit Wii und PS2 zu tun?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das man den Cell nicht mit gewöhnlichen Mehrkernern vergleichen kann trifft im Wesentlichen auch nur in zwei Punkten zu: in der Leistung pro Kern und dem unsymmetrischen Aufbau mit PPE und SPEs; sowohl PPE als auch die SPEs sind jedoch für sich genommen nicht sehr leistungsfähig und sollten bereits heute locker emuliert werden können, auch die Vernetzung der einzelnen Recheneinheiten in einer Emulation auf einem modernen X86 System zu berücksichtigen sollte leistungsmäßig durchaus möglich sein

Die Emulation auf einem GPU wäre sicherlich keine vernünftige Option, da die einzelnen Recheneinheiten eines GPUs für sich genommen sehr langsam sind und in ihrer Funktionsweise auch relativ spezialisiert



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Das die Wii leistungstechnisch dem Gamecube nachempfunden ist stimmt auch nicht; die Wii nutzt eine Stark weiterentwickelte und unterm Strich wohl etwa doppelt so starke Hardware; sie kann damit zwar bei weitem nicht mit Xbox 360 und PS3 geschweige denn einem PC mithalten, ihre Produktion kostet dafür aber Schätzungen zufolge weniger als 50€ und ist damit hoch rentabel- ganz im Gegensatz zu Xbox 360 und PS3; unterm Strich ist sie aber sicher leistungsfähiger als die PS2 oder Xbox 1


 
Ja?

Was wolltest du dazu sagen?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kein Exponentieller Fortschritt?
Frei nach der Mooreschen Faustregel verdoppelt sich die Leistung etwa alle 20 Monate

Beispiele?

Der Gulftown Core i7 980XE war zum Startzeitpunkt sicher ~ doppelt so schnell wie der Core 2 Extreme QX9770, der eineinhalb Jahre zuvor noch Intels Topmodell war
Oder: der Core i7 2920XM ist ~doppelt so schnell wie der Core 2 Extreme QX9300, der eineinhalb Jahre zuvor noch Intels Topmodell im Mobilbereich war
Oder: der Phenom II X6 1090T ist ebenfalls ~doppelt so schnell wie der Phenom X4 9950, der eineinhalb Jahre davor noch AMDs Topmodell im Desktopbereich war
…
Bei zu naher Betrachtung wird aber freilich nicht klar, dass es sich wirklich um ein exponentielles Wachstum handelt, da die Entwicklung stufenweise erfolgt
Betrachten wir also den Zeitraum Anfang 2000- Mitte 2009
Zeitraum: 100 Monate; 2^(100/20)= 32; wir erwarten also ein Wachstum der Rechenleistung um den Faktor 32
Schnellster verfügbarer Desktop CPU Anfang 2000: Pentium III mit 800MHz und Coppermine-Kern, 256KiB L2, SDR Singlechannel RAM Anbindung über den Chipsatz
Schnellster verfügbarer Desktop CPU Mitte 2009: Core i7 975XE (technische Daten sollten den meisten hier bekannt sein)
Grob überm Daumen dürfte ein Geschwindigkeitswachstum durchaus im Bereich des Faktors 32x liegen…

Wenn das Wachstum nicht exponentiell ist, was ist es dann? Linear? Dann liegt die Leistung eines CPUs von 2005 ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen der eines von 2010 und eines von 2000? Das trifft nicht zu, er ist wesentlich langsamer



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Emulatoren sind nicht legal und auch nicht jeder benutzt diese. Ergo sind Emus kein Grund dafür, dass Konsolen angeblich überflüssig werden. Eine Konsolengeneration ist erst dann überflüssig, wenn überhaupt keine Spiele mehr dafür erscheinen. Allerdings kann man noch immer die alten Spiele auf den Konsolen spielen.


Emulatoren sind nicht illegal.

Für das Funktionieren der meisten Emulatoren ist jedoch die Hardware ID einer echten Konsole nötig, die man auf legalem Wege nur bekommen kann, wenn man die Konsole besitzt; das die Benötigte Funktionalität einer Konsole so praktisch auf eine Seriennummer reduziert werden kann ist doch klar ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie ziemlich nutzlos geworden ist…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Sony ist diesen Schritt gegangen. *SONY* ist diesen Schritt gegangen; irgendwelche angeblichen Ursachen sollten nicht davon ablenken; und: erst der Hack ermöglichte unter Linux vollen Hardwarezugriff, was die Brauchbarkeit von Linux auf der PS3 stark erhöht haben dürfte

2) Und? Was hatte Sony davon? PS3 Cluster & co waren für Sony ein *enormes* Verlustgeschäft; wenn du einen PS3 Cluster aufbaust kaufst du nur die subventionierten Konsolen (Verlustgeschäft für Sony); sonstige Dinge, an denen Sony verdienen könnte, etwa Spiele, PSN+ oder der PS Move Controller sind freilich völlig unnötig, zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Hardwaresubvention der PS3 eingestellt wurde war der Neuaufbau von PS3 Clustern bereits unwirtschaftlich und, Linuxsperre sei Dank, auch praktisch unmöglich…
Weltweit wurden vermutlich mehrere zehntausend PS3s in Clustern verbaut womit Sony Verluste in Höhe von einigen Millionen Euro gemacht haben dürfte; sicher ein Grund, auf der PS4 wieder Linux anzubieten!

3) Wie viele „Musik- und Videoschnitt sowie Fotobearbeitungsprogramme“ kennst du, die unter PPC Linux laufen geschweige denn auf den Cell optimierte?
Surfen ist auch nur eingeschränkt möglich, alleine, da es etwa keinen vernünftigen geschweige denn aktuellen Flashplayer gibt…

Auch z.B. gängige VoIP Programme, die ich durchaus zu den elementaren Bedürfnissen zählen würde, haben keine PPC Linuxversion



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Was soll denn daran nicht funktionieren? Die Karte benötigt einen PC mit einem PCIe x16 Steckplatz und einem Netzteil, dass ihr einen 8 Pin PCIe Stromanschluss zur Verfügung stellen kann, das wars dann Hardwareseitig auch; die Karte unterstützt offiziell verschiedene Workstations verschiedener Hersteller was darauf hinweißt, dass keine exotischen Spezifikationen von Seiten des Mainboards von Nöten sind
Softwareseitig sehe ich keine möglichen, grundsätzlichen Probleme, jedenfalls keine, die sich nicht von jemandem lösen lassen, der genug Ahnung hat um mit der Karte irgendwas sinnvolles anfangen zu können
Kompliziert könnte es erst werden, wenn man die Karte mit einer Grafikkarte verknüpfen will um darauf PS3 Spiele zu emulieren aber hardwareseitig sollte auch hier wenig dagegen sprechen und nichts, was nicht auch auf einer Workstation zu tragen käme

2) Quelle: grobe Schätzung auf Basis der Technischen Daten
Schau dir den Cell mal an; die PPE ist sehr primitiv aufgebaut und besitzt eine einfache In-Order Architektur, quasi der ATOM unter den PPC CPUs; die SPEs ähneln in ihrem einfachen Aufbau eher den ALUs moderner GPUs als modernen Hochleistungs- CPU Kernen
Dazu kommt zwar der relativ hohe Takt aber der kann auch nicht alles geradebiegen
Wie schnell glaubst du denn, dass der Cell ist? Der Cell ist sicher kein Wunder CPU; durch seinen sehr speziellen Aufbau verfügt er über einige Stärken aber auch gravierende Schwächen, alles in allem befindet er sich Technologisch und Leistungsmäßig aber auch nur ~auf dem Niveau eines Core2 Duo



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss für keine einzige Demo bezahlen. Als PSN+-Mitglied hat man lediglich den Vorteil, früher als andere an die Demos heran zu kommen.


 
Das stimmt nicht; viele Demos sind auf der PS3 prinzipiell nur via PSN+ verfügbar, angeblich aus Jugendschutzgründen; auf dem PC kann ich mich jedenfalls an keine Demo erinnern, für die man „aus Jugendschutzgründen“ zahlen musste…

Jetzt wirst du zwar wieder mit der „dafür gibt es auf dem PC weniger Demos“- Keule kommen aber das ändert nichts daran, dass man auf der Konsole vielfach zahlen muss



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie im echten Krieg eben…

Versuch doch mal Fahrzeuge zu nutzen um hinter die Feindlichen Linien vorzudringen… oder versuch dich z.B. auf unorthodoxen Wegen durchzuschleichen
Hier entsteht eben taktischer Anspruch; wenn du das in der Form nicht nicht willst geh CoD zocken



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Mal wieder die Kostenkeule?
Ich habe jedenfalls *3* Notebooks auf denen C&C Generals läuft, darunter einen UMPC, der nicht größer ist als eine PSP…
Ich kenne auch niemanden (der spielt), der nicht zumindest ein grenzaktuelles Notebook besitzt (Core2 Gen oder neuer), dass zum Spielen der allermeisten LAN Spiele ausreicht

2) Splitscreen ist vielleicht einfacher aber keine echte Alternative; Konsole+ Monitor zu transportieren ist nicht einfacher als der Transport eines kompakten Desktop PC+ Monitor; der Monitor will auch vorhanden sein



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sein wir mal ehrlich, der effektive Unterschied zwischen einer 20€ und einer 100€ Maus ist sehr gering; Dass man automatisch besser wird, wenn man mehr Geld in Eingabegeräte investiert ist also falsch zumal einem Eingabegeräte in der ESL relativ schnell gesponsert werden

Die Maussteuerung ist präziser und direkt(er); damit ist sie dem Controller prinzipiell überlegen, dafür sprechen auch alle Fakten



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Darum geht es ja nicht; es geht darum, dass die Konsolen durch ihre „gleiche“ Hardware im Multiplayer keineswegs Fairer sind als der PC, da wesentliche Teile der Hardware (TV, Netzwerkverbindung) nicht in der Konsole integriert sind bzw. von ihr abhängen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein PC exklusives Rennspiel wäre etwa TrackMania Nations/United Forever; es ist zwar keine Rennsimulation sondern ein waschechter Arcade-Racer, besitzt aber viele Alleinstellungsmerkmale und eine hohe Langzeitmotivation; es ist zwar schon leicht angegraut, der Nachfolger TrackMania 2 ist jedoch für den Herbst dieses Jahres angekündigt und wird ebenfalls PC exklusiv



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es wird immer PC Spiele geben; selbst wenn ab Morgen alle großen Publisher die Entwicklung weiterer PC Spiele einstellen würde das nur Indy- Entwicklungen und Mods vorhandener Spiele fördern, die auf dem PC grundsätzlich wesentlich leichter bzw. überhaupt erst realisierbar sind; einige Jahre später wären aus den neu entstandenen Indy- Firmen neue große Publisher geworden


Es ist auch keineswegs so, dass der PC „nur in Europa“ beliebt ist; sehen wir uns mal die Welt an…

Westeuropa: Konsolen und PCs sind etwa gleich weit verbreitet

Osteuropa: der PC ist mit Abstand führend, da Raubkopien dort aber noch wesentlich verbreiteter sind als im Westen ist das wirtschaftlich betrachtet vergleichsweise unwichtig

Nordamerika: Konsolen wesentlich weiter verbreitet als in Europa, der PC ist jedoch keineswegs bedeutungslos

Südamerika, Afrika, Süd-Ost und Zentralasien, mittlerer und naher Osten, Indonesien: hier sind vor allem ältere PCs und auch Konsolen der letzten Generation (insbesondere die PS2) und dazugehörige Spiele verbreitet; als Spielemarkt ist die Region vor allem auch durch die verstärkte Raubkopierproblematik und die geringen Preise bei alten Spielen relativ unwichtig

Australien/Ozeanien: Über den dortigen Spielemarkt weiß ich wenig bis nichts; unwichtig ist der PC aber sicher nicht; aufgrund der geringen Bevölkerungszahlen ist der Markt aber international betrachtet relativ unwichtig

Ostasien: Hier treffen Extreme aufeinander; Japan ist die Konsolenhochburg schlechthin, dafür sind die Konsolen in Südkorea, der PC Hochburg schlechthin, aber praktisch bedeutungslos; in Nordkorea wird gearbeitet, nicht gespielt und in China dürfte eine mit Europa vergleichbare Situation vorherrschen wobei dort veraltete Plattformen weiter verbreitet sind und der Markt auch hier durch die Raubkopierproblematik sowie auch durch die Zensur (welche dafür sorgt, dass man vielfach leichter an Raubkopierte als an Originalspiele herankommt) sehr viel kleiner und unbedeutender ist als er aussieht; allgemein gibt es sehr viele Spiele, vor allem MMOs, die speziell für diesen Markt und seine besonderen Bedürfnisse entwickelt wurden und nie im Rest der Welt eine größere Bedeutung erlangen

-> Zusammengefasst: von den relevanten Märkten sind Nordamerika und Europa eher neutral wobei Europa eher PC und Nordamerika eher Konsolenorientiert ist; dazu kommt noch das Konsolenland Japan (~130 Millionen EW) und das PC-Land Südkorea (~50 Millionen EW), jeweils für sich alleine genommen Märkte welche groß genug für spezielle Entwicklungen sind
In der Vergangenheit gab es zwar vor allem in Nordamerika/den USA und, wesentlich schwächer, auch in Europa, vor allem Westeuropa eine deutliche Verschiebung hin zur Konsole, ich vermute jedoch, dass diese sehr bald stoppen bzw. sich umkehren wird wenn keine neuen Konsolen kommen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man darf hier nicht (!) den Markt als Ganzes betrachten; einzelne Spiele benötigen Alleinstellungsmerkmale um vermarktet/verkauft werden zu können, diese lassen sich auf einer technisch (weit) überlegenen Plattform wesentlich leichter realisieren

Der nächste PC exklusive Grafikreferenztitel kommt bestimmt; und er wird Nachahmer finden
Ein Spiel in dieser Kategorie ist bereits im Anmarsch: Battlefield 3; Auf dem PC als kompromissloses DX10/11 only Spiel entwickelt, erst in einem relativ späten Entwicklungsstadium wurde mit der nachträglich beschlossenen Portierung für die Konsolen begonnen, die hoffentlich keinen Einfluss auf die PC Version haben wird; die Konsolenversionen sollen angeblich auch bei der Spielerzahl/Map und der Levelgröße beschnitten werden…

Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht so eine Enttäuschung wie Crysis 2 wird, aktuell spricht jedenfalls alles dagegen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was „muss“ man?!

Das der PC Markt nicht genügend Gewinne erwirtschaftet stimmt auch sicherlich wenn überhaupt nur in Einzelfällen; die PC Verkäufe von CoD: Black Ops hätten das Spiel etwa wahrscheinlich alleine komplett finanzieren können, Umfangreiche Anpassungen sowieso- aber das Spiel ist bekanntlich nicht allzu gut auf den PC optimiert; warum? Weil es trotzdem gekauft wird.

Die meisten Crossplattform- Spiele werden ja auch primär auf der Konsole (meist der Xbox) entwickelt und anschließend auf den PC portiert um den Markt auch noch abkassieren zu können, ohne dabei allzu viel Wert auf die PC Version zu legen; gäbe es mehr (zahlende) PC Spieler würde sich das sicher umpolen

Das Konsolenspiele „perfekt“ optimiert sind stimmt auch sicherlich nicht! Tatsächlich ist seit den frühen 1980ern wahrscheinlich keine einzige größere Spieleproduktion wirklich perfekt optimiert worden…
Viele Konsolenspiele sind ja auch selbst nur Portierungen, speziell auf der PS3 von der Xbox 360 oder auch vom PC



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das war nicht das einzige Mal sondern nur das Spektakulärste; zuvor wurden schon mehrfach etwa Eingabegeräte von Drittherstellern oder Speicherkarten von Drittherstellern (Xbox 360) ausgesperrt…

Ob Other OS für die PS3 Slim “jemals” vorgesehen war wissen wohl nur die Verantwortlichen bei Sony; ich sage dazu: wieso nicht?
In Zukunft sind praktisch beliebige weitere Einschränkungen möglich, man ist hier auf Gedeih und Verderb den Herstellern ausgeliefert

Das sich Sony „nur“ gegen Sicherheitslücken wehren wollte interessiert die Betroffenen wenig; hier wurde übereilt mit Atombomben auf Spatzen geschossen, mit enormem Kollateralschaden…

Die Abschaffung von DirectSound ist zwar traurig aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar; soweit ich weiß gibt es kein DX10/11 Spiel, dass (gegebenenfalls im DX9 Mudus) DirectSound unterstützt; wenn man also unbedingt DirectSound nutzen wollte/will kann/konnte man ja XP und Vista parallel verwenden; das ist zwar keine Optimallösung… aber für Linuxuser auf der PS3 gab es nach dem Firmwareupdate nicht nur keine Optimallösung sondern überhaupt keine- bis zum Jailbreak



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was steht denn da? Im wesentlichen doch nur, dass es neuartig und wesentlich besser als der Vorgänger wird- nach ~5 Jahren (der Erscheinungstermin von Flight ist ja auch unbekannt) ist aber auch nichts anderes zu erwarten; oder denkst du, dass etwa Starcraft 2 eine Weiterentwicklung auf Softwareebene von Starcraft 1 ist? Im Wesentlichen sicher nicht

Was soll sich denn sonst noch geändert haben? 

Die Steuerung? 
Wohl kaum, bei einem realitätsorientierten Flugsimulator gibt es nicht viel Spielraum 

die Story? 
Mach dich nicht lächerlich…


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich Lightgun Shooter am PC?


Wikipedia gibt die Folgende Liste an:
• Crime Patrol 1993
• Crime Patrol - Drug Wars 1994
• Ed Hunter - The Iron Maiden Game 1999
• Mad Dog McCree 1992
• Mad Dog McCree - The Lost Gold 2003
• Remington Super Slam Hunting Africa 2010
• The House of the Dead 2 1998
• The House of the Dead 3 2002
• Who Shot Johnny Rock 1991
Das dürften mehr sein als Konsolenspiele für die aktuelle oder vergangene Konsolengeneration
Mir fallen dazu noch einige weitere ein, etwa einige Levels in Rayman: Raving Rabbids 


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Klar und die richtigen Männer haben einen fetten PC zu Hause.
> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es außer banalen Shootern auch noch andere Genres gibt und manche davon sehr dürftig auf dem PC vertreten sind?


Schon mal daran gedacht, wer dafür verantwortlich ist? Gäbe es keine Konsolen oder wären sie wesentlich unbedeutender gäbe es alles auch für den PC


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Jump&Runs, BeatemUps und Lightgunshooter sind am PC wesentlich stärker vertreten.


Das stimmt nicht; zu Lightgunshootern siehe oben, mit 2D Jump&Runs wurde der PC in den 1990ern geradezu übersättigt, Fans dieses Generes können davon bis heute zehren, spätestens in Kombination mit Konsolenemulatoren
Bei 3D Jump&Runs sieht es am PC zwar tatsächlich etwas dürftiger aus, zumindest im Vergleich zur Wii aber auch hier gibt es einige Spiele, etwa Rayman 2+3 oder The Simpsons Hit & Run
Und auch hier erweitern Emulatoren die Möglichkeiten am PC stark...
Lediglich bei Beat‘em ups muss ich dir zustimmen, das ist aber absolut nicht mein Genere


			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration mit richtig viel Power released ist, werden noch mehr zur Konsole greifen.
> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als auf nem 50 zoll TV einen FPS mit bester Grafik und 5.1 Sound zu zocken, ohne dabei jedes Jahr die Hardware aufrüsten zu müssen.


Schon wieder das gute alte „TV Argument“…
Wie oft soll ich es *DIR* denn noch erklären?
Und wenn man einen 900€+ 50 Zoll TV + vernünftiges Heimkinosoundsystem für nochmal 200€+ besitzt ist es doch nicht zu viel verlangt das Verhältnis zu wahren und nicht herumzuweinen weil ein PC etwas teurer ist, vor allem da man erst mit einem PC die Möglichkeiten eines Full HD TVs wirklich ausnutzen kann 





> Nur weil es auf den Konsolen zwei Beispiele gibt, wo es zu Problemen mit Spielen kam, ist das trotzdem absolut kein Vergleich zu den unzähligen Software/Hardware Problemen auf dem PC....


Softwareprobleme und insbesondere auch durch den Hersteller bewusst verursachte Einschränkungen gibt es zu Hauf, Hardwareprobleme ebenfalls
Wenn du bei einer Konsole Hardwareprobleme hast bekommst du einen RRoD oder ein YLoD und kannst eine komplette neue Konsole kaufen- mit derselben veralteten Hardware; wenn am PC etwa deine Grafikkarte streikt verwendest du zur Not übergangsweise eine alte und kaufst eine neue, die auch gleich wesentlich schneller ist…


			
				Orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen Grund so aggressiv seine Abneigung gegen Konsolen durchzudrücken.


Doch, den gibt es! Die Qualität von Spielen –und damit auch wir Spieler- leidet (in praktisch jeder Hinsicht, nicht, wie oft behauptet, nur die Grafik) massiv darunter, dass es sich um billige Konsolenports handelt, die leider zur Zeit Hochsaison haben…


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt die zweite PS3, weil ich die Fat meinem Bruder verkauft habe und beide funktionieren ohne Probleme.
> Ich hab die zweite Wii, weil ich die Weiße meinem Vater verkauft habe und beide funktionieren ohne Probleme.
> Sonst kenne ich auch niemanden, dem eine Konsole eingegangen ist.


Ein Freund von mir hat schon seine dritte Xbox 360… mal sehen, wie lange sie überlebt…


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> An die XBox Arcade kommt preislich kein PC ran.


Aber auch nicht vom Hardware-Funktionsumfang… im negativen Sinne
Selbst unter 100€ sind noch neue PCs realisierbar, dass man damit nicht wirklich spielen kann sollte aber niemanden wundern…
Eine Xbox 360 Arcade Slim 4GiB kostet aktuell ~200€; Xbox Live Gold und die Preisdifferenz zwischen PC und Konsolenspielen von nur 5 Spielen addiert bekommt man schon einen passablen Schmalspur-Gaming PC, auf dem alle aktuellen Spiele lauffähig sind
Und es ist ein PC, keine Konsole…


			
				Shooter schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man mit ner 8 Jahre alten Konsolen Hardware aktuelle Games Flüssig auf dem TV zocken.
> Dabei sieht es sogar noch ganz gut aus, also was will man mehr?


Für eine 8 Jahre alte Konsole gibt es aber keine aktuellen Games… mit Ausnahme einiger vereinzelter PS2 Titel aber da gibt es wesentlich mehr aktuelle PC Titel, die auf einem 8 Jahre alten PC anstandslos laufen


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn mal wieder irgendein Internetkabel beschädigt wird, kann man mit nichts online gehen.
> Passieren kann einem überall was.


Wenn man nur eine Internetverbindung hat…
Im Fall des Falles kann man etwa auf Mobilfunk umsteigen, gibt sogar Router, die das automatisch machen; das das Internet in einem größeren Gebiet wirklich komplett ausfällt ist fast unmöglich


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und wozu sollte man eine Konsole aufrüsten wollen?  Bestenfalls eine größe Festplatte, aber mehr braucht man auch gar nicht mehr und das auch nur, wenn man so viele Spiele hat, dass das Regal schon zusammenbricht oder wenn man die gesamte Porno oder Musiksammlung vom PC auf Konsole kopiert.


Die Konsole bietet vielleicht kein Aufrüstpotential aber das heißt nicht, dass es nicht sinnvoll wäre sie aufzurüsten…
In ein Heimkinosystem, zu dem die Konsole in der Regel aber gehört kann man fast beliebig viel Geld stecken…
Ein weiterer Punkt sind die Eingabegeräte, auf dem PC gibt es zwar hier eine noch größere Auswahl, die es auch ermöglicht mehr Geld zu versenken aber auch auf der Konsole besteht mit Kinect, Move, PS Eye usw. sowie diversen Lenkrädern und ähnlichem ein ansehnliches peripheres Aufrüstpotential, das auch Geld kostet zumal die oft alternativenlose Originalperipherie praktisch immer überteuert ist


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist unlogisch. Wie schon gesagt wird bei der Programmierung der Konsolen DX gar nicht genutzt. Und da es nicht genutzt wird, können es wohl schlecht die Konsolen "schuld" sein, dass auf dem PC DX9 noch so weit verbreitet ist!!! Schuld sind einzig und alleine die Entwickler, und die Leute, die immer noch XP nutzen.
> Schau dir die Steam Stats an, dann weißt du wo das Problem liegt (ganz unten):
> Steam Hardware & Software Survey


Was sehen wir da? Einerseits ist XP zwar erschreckend weit verbreitet andererseits erreichen bei der Hardware DX10/11 Karten über 90%; die verbreitetste DX9 Karte ist die Intel GMA 950 aber der würde so oder so kaum jemand neuere Spiele zumuten…
Ich vermute des weiteren, dass die hohe XP-Quote zu einem großen Teil von Zweitsystemen wie etwa Netbooks (auch auf Netbooks kann man STEAM- Spiele zocken, etwa Plants vs. Zombies…) verursacht wird; wenn es einen echten Anreiz dazu gibt werden die XP User auch sicherlich mehrheitlich umsteigen


			
				zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Spiele gerne am PC und auch gerne an der 360. Ist das jetzt Moralisch verwerflich? Sollte ich als PC Spieler Konsolen abgrundtief hassen wie manch andere hier?


Ja, das solltest du- für die Freiheit und Allmacht des Users- für den technischen Fortschritt 


			
				ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele lieber an meiner Konsole, da ich den Onlineservice Xbox Live einfach nur geil finde  Man hat sofort alle seine Freunde im Blick, kann in ihre Spiele einsteigen und sie mal eben einladen. Perfekt gelöst meiner Meinung nach, da kommt keine Plattform ran. Ich spiele eigentlich nur am PC, weil ich die altbackene Grafik der Konsolen Leid war und es Games am PC um ein vielfaches billiger gibt (wo ich sie kaufe). Ein Gamepad ist meiner Meinung nach viel handlicher und praktischer als Maus und Tastatur. Und ich zocke gerne an 42" mit dem Controller. Bevor jetzt irgentjemand sagt man kann auch am PC mit Gamepad am Fernseher spielen: An der Praxis hakt es.  Selbst wenn ich es versuche: Ich schließe also alles perfekt an etc und bin bereit zum zocken. Ach verdammt, ich kann ja Windows nicht mit Gamepad steuern. Also hin zum PC, mit Maus und Tastatur so verrenken das man den etwas entfernten TV im Blick hat und dann das Spiel starten. Also ab auf den Zockersessel und los. Ach Mist, ich kann das Menü nicht mit Gamepad bedienen. Wieder zur Tastatur, Spiel gestartet und los. Also doch nicht so einfach wie mit der Konsole.
> Ich verteufele die PCs nicht, bei mir ist es momentan so das ich 80% mit dem PC zocke und 20% mit der Konsole. Währen Konsolenspiele aber ähnlich günstig wie PC Games, würde ich meine ganze teure Hardware direkt wieder verkaufen.


Schon toll, Xbox Live… fast wie STEAM…
Windows kann man auch sehr wohl per Controller steuern, dazu braucht man nur entsprechende Zusatztreiber; zur Bedienung am TV empfehle ich Windows Media Center in den Autostart zu legen, es ist für die Bedienung via Fernbedienung oder prinzipiell auch Controller ausgelegt, aus dem WMC heraus kann man auch direkt Spiele und andere Programme starten


			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> wieso zum Henker ist die Konsole eine Fortschrittbremse?


Weil Konsolen veraltet und langsam sind und viele Spiele dennoch primär für die Konsolen entwickelt und anschließend lieblos auf den PC portiert werden…
Das die PC Version in Folge aktuelle Hardware nicht ganz so gut ausreizt wie sie es könnte, wenn es sich um eine PC Exklusive Entwicklung handeln würde ist klar, man muss ja auf die veralteten Konsolen Rücksicht nehmen…
Es geht hier auch nicht nur, wie oft behauptet um die Grafik bzw. um die DirectX Version; auch andere Punkte leiden darunter, etwa Leveldesign (und Größe), (Gameplayrelevante-)Physik, die Steuerung(aus Rücksicht auf Controller vereinfacht) und noch einige andere Punkte


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Und Konsolen nutzen kein DX, also wo ist das Problem?


1) Die Xbox eben doch… und nicht zuletzt aus diesem Grund (und der daraus resultierenden einfachen Portierbarkeit Richtung PC) ist sie die Lead-Plattform für die Entwicklung der meisten Crossplattformspiele
2) Es geht nicht nur um die Grafik, siehe oben 
3) Es geht um die grundsätzlichen Features der Grafik; wenn ein Spiel auf der Konsole z.B. keine Tesselation unterstützt weil die Konsolen das nicht können und es dann auf den PC portiert wird hat es in der Regel auch nicht DX11+ Tesselation, da das ja einen erheblich höheren Entwicklungsaufwand bedeuten würde


			
				samet schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wii 2 ist doch schon jetz veraltet oder? Das Teil soll ne Grafikkarte der HD 4xxx Serie sein, also unterstützt nur Directx10.


Bis zu einem gewissen Grad schon; ein aktueller High-End PC ist sicher wesentlich schneller, die Hardware der „Wii2“ (das sie so heißen wird ist sehr unwahrscheilich) soll vor allem zwei Leistungskriterien entsprechen:

1) sie soll sich deutlich von PS3 und Xbox 360 absetzen; 2012 braucht man dafür nichtmal Mittelklassehardware
2) Als „Killerfeature“ im Vergleich zu den anderen Konsolen nehme ich an, dass sie einen GPU besitzt, der leistungsfähig genug ist um quer durch die Bank Full HD in Spielen zu unterstützen; auch dafür braucht man 2012 nichtmal Mittelklassehardware

-> Die „Wii2“ ist zwar vom High-End PC Standpunkt aus höchstwahrscheinlich „bereits zum Release veraltet“ aber er wird ein leichtes für sie sich leistungsmäßig klar von PS3 und Xbox 360 abzusetzen

Das man nur einen DX10 Chip einsetzen will halte ich für ein falsches Gerücht, da es einfach sinnlos wäre; modernere DX11 Chips sind ja weder aufwendiger noch teurer

Anm.: im Bezug auf die Grafik der Wii2


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Eine stärkere Grafik? Im Vergleich zu was? Über die Grafik der Wii2 sind nur Gerüchte bekannt, vermutlich wurde sie noch nichtmal intern Final festgelegt; die Konsole soll ja erst in ~einem Jahr erscheinen


Eine stärkere Grafik? Im Vergleich zu was? Über die Grafik der Wii2 sind nur Gerüchte bekannt, vermutlich wurde sie noch nichtmal intern final festgelegt; die Konsole soll ja erst in ~einem Jahr erscheinen; auch bei der Wii wurde seinerzeit die Hardwarekonfiguration der Prototypen mehrfach geändert


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Wii spricht aber eine andere Käuferschicht an als Xbox und PS und nur weil die Wii 2 technisch mehr bietet als Xbox 360 und PS3, bedeutet das nicht, dass man denen die Käufer wegnehmen will. Dafür kenne ich auch zuviele, die eben neben der Xbox oder PS3 auch eine Wii haben.
> Und wenn Xbox 720 und PS4 rauskommen, lachen wieder alle über die Wii 2.
> 
> Ach ja, Minecraft finde ich auch beschissen, ebenso wie Bulletstorm und Homefront.


 
wat spielste überhaubt ?

Die wii 2 wird hoffendlich m$ und Sony dazu bewegen nee neue konsole zu bringen.Es ist echt traurig das mein 9800gtx+ völlig ausreicht für neue Spiele.3 jahre alt.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was sehen wir da? Einerseits ist XP zwar erschreckend weit verbreitet andererseits erreichen bei der Hardware DX10/11 Karten über 90%; die verbreitetste DX9 Karte ist die Intel GMA 950 aber der würde so oder so kaum jemand neuere Spiele zumuten…
> Ich vermute des weiteren, dass die hohe XP-Quote zu einem großen Teil von Zweitsystemen wie etwa Netbooks (auch auf Netbooks kann man STEAM- Spiele zocken, etwa Plants vs. Zombies…) verursacht wird; wenn es einen echten Anreiz dazu gibt werden die XP User auch sicherlich mehrheitlich umsteigen



Das Problem ist die Verbreitung als solches, oder glaubst du, dass die Entwickler bei solchen Zahlen anfangen darüber nachzudenken, auf welcher Hardware XP genutzt wird? Da wird nur darüber nachgedacht, dass XP noch weit verbreitet ist, und man deswegen DX9 weiterhin unterstützen muss.




byaliar schrieb:


> wat spielste überhaubt ?
> 
> Die wii 2 wird hoffendlich m$ und Sony dazu bewegen nee neue konsole zu bringen.Es ist echt traurig das mein 9800gtx+ völlig ausreicht für neue Spiele.3 jahre alt.



Völlig ausreicht ist immer relativ. Das ist abhängig von der Auflösung und den Settings. In Full-HD wird Crysis 2 mit max. Settings mit deiner 9800gtx überhaupt nicht flüssig laufen. Von anderen Games will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Selbst in 1680x1050 wird deine Graka bei hohen Settings NICHT reichen....


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

> Das Problem ist die Verbreitung als solches, oder glaubst du, dass die
> Entwickler bei solchen Zahlen anfangen darüber nachzudenken, auf welcher
> Hardware XP genutzt wird? Da wird nur darüber nachgedacht, dass XP noch weit
> verbreitet ist, und man deswegen DX9 weiterhin unterstützen muss.


 
Glaubst du, dass die Entwickler so blöd sind, dass sie nichtmal darüber nachdenken?

Es gibt ja sogar bereits einige DX9 only Spiele, die eine DX10 GraKa als Mindestanforderung vorraussetzen, etwa Crysis 2 oder CoD:BO...


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

@Superwip
Und womit steuert man diese Lightgunshooter?
Bekommt man die Spiele für Emulatoren legal?

Zum Rest sage ich nichts mehr, da wir uns nur noch im Kreis drehen. 
Dich kann anscheinend keiner von deiner falschen Meinung abbringen, aber das ist auch egal. 

Ach ja, wenn einer XP hat, nutzt einem eine DX11 Karte relativ wenig.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass die Entwickler so blöd sind, dass sie nichtmal darüber nachdenken?.



Warum sollten sie darüber nachdenken????



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt ja sogar bereits einige DX9 only Spiele, die eine DX10 GraKa als Mindestanforderung vorraussetzen, etwa Crysis 2 oder CoD:BO...



Und warum sollten sie das voraussetzen, wenn sie nur DX9 unterstützen? Wenn, dann liegt es nur an der Leistung der Grakas, und nicht an der DX Version...


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Und womit steuert man diese Lightgunshooter?


 
Wahlweise mit einer Lightgun (oh Wunder!) oder eben mit einer Maus, einem Bewegungscontroller oder einem normalen Gamepad



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt man die Spiele für Emulatoren legal?


 
Bei modernen Konsolen, die herkömmliche Speichermedien nutzen (PS2, Xbox, Wii, Game Cube) kann man in den Emulatoren problemlos Originalspiele verwenden



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, wenn einer XP hat, nutzt einem eine DX11 Karte relativ wenig.


 
Das stimmt nicht; denn mit einer DX11 Karte ist man nurnoch ein ein sowieso überfälliges neues OS weit von der DX11 Fähigkeit entfernt; ein neues OS ist, vor allem auf Notebooks und auch Komplett PCs leichter und billiger zu tauschen als eine GraKa


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht; denn mit einer DX11 Karte ist man nurnoch ein ein sowieso überfälliges neues OS weit von der DX11 Fähigkeit entfernt; ein neues OS ist, vor allem auf Notebooks und auch Komplett PCs leichter und billiger zu tauschen als eine GraKa



Hm, überlegen wir mal. Eine Radeon HD5850 kostet im Moment 105€, und bedeutet ca. 5min Zeit zum einbauen. Win 7 64bit kostet 85€, bedeutet aber stundenlange Arbeit, bevor man alles installiert hat. Da ist der Tausch der Graka irgendwie problemloser, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Ähm, kann der PC die herkömmlichen Speichermedien der Konsolen ganz einfach abspielen?

Hast du nen Link zu so einer Lightgun?


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

> Hm, überlegen wir mal. Eine Radeon HD5850 kostet im Moment 105€, und bedeutet ca. 5min Zeit zum einbauen. Win 7 64bit kostet 85€, bedeutet aber stundenlange Arbeit, bevor man alles installiert hat. Da ist der Tausch der Graka irgendwie problemloser, oder?


 
Und wie schaut es auf einem Notebook aus? Oder bei einem Komplett-PC, bei dem man auch noch Netzteil und gegebenenfalls Gehäuse anpassen muss? Oder beim Einsatz einer WaKü (okay, die meisten WaKü Nutzer besitzen wahrscheinlich schon sehr lange DX11 Karten...)



> Ähm, kann der PC die herkömmlichen Speichermedien der Konsolen ganz einfach abspielen?


 
Im Falle der genannten Konsolen schon, da sie CDs bzw. DVDs nutzen

Bei älteren Konsolen, etwa Dreamcast, NES, SNES oder N64 benötigt man entsprechende Lesegeräte in Hardwareform wenn man Originalspiele zocken will



> Hast du nen Link zu so einer Lightgun?


 
Nein, aber es gibt auf jeden Fall PC-Lightguns; hab auch schon öfter welche auf Messen u.Ä. gesehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte, ob man sie cracken muss.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

Steam kommt nicht annähernd an den Komfort von Xbox Live dran. Das Party-Management ist z.B. nicht vorhanden, was ich als sehr störend empfinde. Auf der Xbox kann ich sehen, was mein Kumpel mit wem auf welcher Map in welchem Modus zockt. Das geht bei Steam meines Wissens nur bei CS.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Weil Konsolen veraltet und langsam sind und viele Spiele dennoch primär  für die Konsolen entwickelt und anschließend lieblos auf den PC portiert  werden…
> Das die PC Version in Folge aktuelle Hardware nicht ganz so gut ausreizt  wie sie es könnte, wenn es sich um eine PC Exklusive Entwicklung  handeln würde ist klar, man muss ja auf die veralteten Konsolen  Rücksicht nehmen…
> Es geht hier auch nicht nur, wie oft behauptet um die Grafik bzw. um die  DirectX Version; auch andere Punkte leiden darunter, etwa Leveldesign  (und Größe), (Gameplayrelevante-)Physik, die Steuerung(aus Rücksicht auf  Controller vereinfacht) und noch einige andere Punkte


 
Du gehtst aber davon aus, das das Aufgrund der Existenz der Konsolen so ist.
Ich sage dir aber, das hier die Entwickler/Publisher in der Pflicht sind, was zu tun.
Machen sie aber aus Profitgruenden nicht. Und so wird der schwarze Peter weitergereicht.

Zu deinem World of Warcraft Beispiel: dieses Spiel hat sich in eine Richtung entwickelt, mit der keiner gerechnet hat.
Und haette es beim Releasedatum von WoW flaechendeckend Konsolen, wie wir sie jetzt haben, gegeben, dann wuerde es auch eine Konsolenversion geben.
Zumindest wenn Blizzard schon damals nicht nur Blizzard, sondern Activision/Blizzard gewesen waere. Aber das sind zu viele was waere wenn.
Seit WoW sind ja MMoRPG's anscheinend doch keine Randerscheinung sondern etwas ganz tolles, siehe die ganzen Versuche WoW Anteile abzuringen.
Mit DC Online versucht ja Sony sowohl PC User als auch PS3 Besitzer zu bedienen.

Auch wenn du es gerne ignorierst: Vor der Xbox gab es Konsolen und PC's fast gleichermassen als Spieleplattform mit verschiedenen Zielgruppen, und kaum Multiplattformtitel. 
Es hat keiner gemeckert. Aber die Tatsache, das man mit Konsolen mehr Geld verdienen kann, schon allein aufgrund dessen, das es schwieriger ist, sich illegale Versionen von Konsolengames zu besorgen, haben die Publisher umgeschwenkt.
Also jeder vons, der schon mal sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise illegal ein Spiel besorgt hat, hat zu dieser Entwicklung beigetragen. Aber sowas will man glaube ich nicht wirklich lesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

@Superwip
Ist dir eigentlich aufgefallen, wie alt deine Lightgunshooter sind?
Aus deiner Liste sind es drei, die aus diesem Jahrhundert sind und bei Wiki sieht es noch schlechter aus. 
Jump&Runs kann man auch aktuelle spielen und muss nicht unbedingt auf Sachen aus den 90ern zurück greifen. 
Rayman und Simpsons sind keine guten Jump&Runs. 

Zumindest bei der Wii weiß ich, dass man die Games nicht auf dem PC spielen darf. 
Das stand mal auf Chip, als sie Bilder von der besseren PC Grafik zeigten (ja, der PC kann sogar Wii Spiele schöner darstellen). 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es da bei Sony oder MS anders ist. 
Außerdem scheinst du zu vergessen, dass man sich aber immer noch das Originalspiel dafür kaufen muss und da deiner Meinung nach die Konsolenhersteller, außer Nintendo, mit ihrer Hardware Verlust machen, würdest du denen damit sogar noch einen Gefallen tun. 

Also wenn du der Meineung bist, dass alte oder illegale Spiele ein Grund sind, nur noch auf dem PC zu zocken, dann läuft etwas verkehrt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Verminaard 



> Du gehtst aber davon aus, das das Aufgrund der Existenz der Konsolen so ist.
> Ich sage dir aber, das hier die Entwickler/Publisher in der Pflicht sind, was zu tun.
> Machen sie aber aus Profitgruenden nicht. Und so wird der schwarze Peter weitergereicht.



Du siehst das etwas zu einfach. Spielehersteller sind Wirtschaftsunternehmen und handeln nunmal ökonomisch. Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Sparsamkeit in der Herstellung, sondern auch auf die Kunden. Die PC-Version darf sich in der Optik nämlich gar nicht extrem von der Konsolenversion unterscheiden, da sich Konsoleros sonst benachteiligt fühlen. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass sich ein Multiplattformtitel gar nicht extrem von der Konsolenversion unterscheiden kann, solange die Engine auch auf Hardware von 2005 zugeschnitten werden muss. 2 Engines für ein Spiel wären zu teuer. Ausserdem machen allerhand Entwickler ja schon mehr für die PC-Version, aber halt nur im (engen) Rahmen wirtschaftlich tragbarer Möglichkeiten.

Und wie gesagt, es geht hier letzendlich nicht nur um PC-Spieler, sondern um alle Spieler. Wir alle könnten schon auf dem nächsten Grafiklevel sein. Das Thema würde sich erübrigen, wenn Sony und Microsoft die alten Dinger endlich ersetzen würden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Es gibt genügend gute Engines für den PC und da Settings, Story und der Levelaufbau schon zum Großteil vorhanden sind, ist der Rest nicht mehr soviel, aber wieso sollte man in eine Plattform investieren, wo cracken Volkssport ist?

@Split99999
Wieso spielst du eigentlich Adventures, wenn dir realistische Grafik so wichtig ist?
Vielleicht weil es nicht auf die Grafik, sondern auf den Spielspaß ankommt?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Verminaard Die PC-Version darf sich in der Optik nämlich gar nicht extrem von der Konsolenversion unterscheiden, da sich Konsoleros sonst benachteiligt fühlen. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass sich ein Multiplattformtitel gar nicht extrem von der Konsolenversion unterscheiden kann, solange die Engine auch auf Hardware von 2005 zugeschnitten werden muss. 2 Engines für ein Spiel wären zu teuer. Ausserdem machen allerhand Entwickler ja schon mehr für die PC-Version, aber halt nur im (engen) Rahmen wirtschaftlich tragbarer Möglichkeiten.



Das hört sich echt an wie eine Verschwörungstheorie aus einem schlechten Film
Thema Engine. Eine der meist genutzten Engines ist die Unreal Engine 3. Und die ist in der neuesten Version, speziell für den PC, richtig aufgebohrt worden und unterstützt jetzt unter anderem auch DX11. Auch hier ist es einzig und alleine an den Entwicklern diese neuen Features zu nutzen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Nailgun 

Keine Engine die auch auf Uralthardware zugeschnitten wird ist gut für einen aktuellen Gaming-PC. 



> Wieso spielst du eigentlich Adventures, wenn dir realistische Grafik so wichtig ist?
> Vielleicht weil es nicht auf die Grafik, sondern auf den Spielspaß ankommt?



Das ne ganz andere Kategorie Spiele (nichtmal 3D) und immer mit geringen Produktionskosten hergestellt (weil Nischenprodukt). Entsprechend muss man auch seine Ansprüche runterschrauben. 


Cook2211 



> Das hört sich echt an wie eine Verschwörungstheorie aus einem schlechten Film



Was soll das mit Verschwörungstheorie zutun haben? Das trifft höchstens auf deine "XP-Theorie" zu.   Das ist ganz normal. Spiele sollen sich auf allen Plattformen optisch nicht allzu sehr unterscheiden. 

Beispiel:



> Was wir erreichen wollen ist, dass das Spiel auf PC und Konsole gleich aussieht.



The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim: DX11, aber keine DX11-Effekte (Update) - News - Serienkasten | GamersGlobal 



> Eine der meist genutzten Engines ist die Unreal Engine 3. Und die ist in der neuesten Version, speziell für den PC, richtig aufgebohrt worden und unterstützt jetzt unter anderem auch DX11. Auch hier ist es einzig und alleine an den Entwicklern diese neuen Features zu nutzen.



Nicht speziell für den PC. Sie haben die Engine einfach auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Für Multiplattformtitel ist die aktuelle Version wegen den alten Konsolen leider völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, stimmt, die Samaritan Demo basiert ja nur auf UE3 und läuft damit auf jedem Mittelklasse-PC mit 3 GTX580.


----------



## FanomFrame (1. Mai 2011)

Nitendo kommt bei mir nicht ins haus

[x] PC


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Hast du etwas gegen Spielspaß? 
Nö, ich kann's verstehen, wenn einem die Genres nicht liegen, ist das halt so.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

Mir kommt Nintendo auch nicht in's Haus, bin Älter als 12. Keine interessanten Spiele. Für meine kleine Schwester ganz okay.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was man spielt. 
Super Mario Galaxy 1&2 sind Genrereferenz. 
Zelda und Metroid Prime gehören auch zu den besten in ihrem Bereich. 

Es gibt schon gute Spiele, wenn man die Genres mag.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Was soll das mit Verschwörungstheorie zutun haben? Das trifft höchstens auf deine "XP-Theorie" zu.   Das ist ganz normal. Spiele sollen sich auf allen Plattformen optisch nicht allzu sehr unterscheiden.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Du musst mal überlegen was du da erzählst. PC Spiele dürfen nicht besser aussehen als Konsolen Spiele. Das ist ein vollkommen haltloses, aus der Luft gegriffenes Argument, für das es nicht einen einzigen Beleg gibt, denn das würde ja im Prinzip bedeuten, dass irgendjemand den Entwicklern vorschreibt, wie die PC Games auszusehen haben, und das ist absoluter Schwachsinn.
In deinem "Beispiel" geht es nur darum, dass Bethesda der Meinung ist, dass die 360 Version von Skyrim schon gut genug aussieht, und man deswegen die PC Version nicht weiter aufbohrt. Das ist die Meinung EINES Entwicklers bezogen Auf EIN Spiel, und du versucht dir daraus eine allgemein gültige Verschwörungstheorie zu basteln.
Mein Argument mit XP basiert auf einem Fakt, denn ist ist nun mal so, dass laut Steam Hardware Umfrage noch 26% der User XP nutzen, und deswegen macht es für die Entwickler Sinn, weiterhin DX9 zu nutzen.

Und warum sollte ein Entwickler eine Engine programmieren die sinnfrei ist? Weil sie Geld zu viel haben? Aus Spaß an der Freud? Weil sie gerade nichts besseres zu tun hatten? Oder vielleicht doch, um den Entwicklern ein Werkzeug in die Hand zu geben, mit dessen Hilfe sie problemlos DX11 Effekte integrieren können, was dann wiederum nur an den Entwicklern selber liegt, ob sie es nutzen WOLLEN oder nicht.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Mai 2011)

Die Entwickler müssten mal wieder ein begehrtes Spiel rausbringen, das NUR auf aktueller Hardware läuft! 
Alle die auf das Game nicht verzichten wollten, müssten dann aufrüsten.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entwickler müssten mal wieder ein begehrtes Spiel rausbringen, das NUR auf aktueller Hardware läuft!
> Alle die auf das Game nicht verzichten wollten, müssten dann aufrüsten.



Genau. Ein reiner DX11 Titel. Aber dann wäre das Geschrei auch wieder groß, wenn viele Leute sowohl ihre Hardware, als auch ihr Betriebssystem aufrüsten müssten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 



> Du musst mal überlegen was du da erzählst. PC Spiele dürfen nicht besser aussehen als Konsolen Spiele. Das ist ein vollkommen haltloses, aus der Luft gegriffenes Argument, für das es nicht einen einzigen Beleg gibt,



Natürlich dürfen Multiplattformtitel aufm PC besser aussehen als auf Konsole und das tun sie ja auch oft und mitunter auch sehr deutlich. Du solltest mal genauer lesen und mir nicht einfach reaktionäres Geschwafel entgegenschleudern. Ich habe von _extremen _optischen Unterschieden geschrieben. Unterschiede die so gross sind, dass die Konsolenversion im Vergleich zur PC-version wie von vorgestern aussieht. Und es ist - WIE GESAGT - ein wirtschaftliches handeln, dass man eine Spielergruppe (Konsoleros) nicht zu sehr benachteiligt. Das ist völlig nachvollziehbar. 



> In deinem "Beispiel" geht es nur darum, dass Bethesda der Meinung ist, dass die 360 Version von Skyrim schon gut genug aussieht, und man deswegen die PC Version nicht weiter aufbohrt. Das ist die Meinung EINES Entwicklers bezogen Auf EIN Spiel, und du versucht dir daraus eine allgemein gültige Verschwörungstheorie zu basteln.



Es ist ein Beispiel und ich bastel gar nichts. 



> Mein Argument mit XP basiert auf einem Fakt, denn ist ist nun mal so, dass laut Steam Hardware Umfrage noch 26% der User XP nutzen, und deswegen macht es für die Entwickler Sinn, weiterhin DX9 zu nutzen.



Es macht für den PC aber keinen Sinn DX 9 als DirectX-Standard zu nehmen. Aber das wirst du glaub ich nicht begreifen, weil du zu sehr damit beschäftigt bist deinen Hardwaredino gegen unschöne Wahrheiten zu schützen.



> Und warum sollte ein Entwickler eine Engine programmieren die sinnfrei ist? Weil sie Geld zu viel haben? Aus Spaß an der Freud? Weil sie gerade nichts besseres zu tun hatten? Oder vielleicht doch, um den Entwicklern ein Werkzeug in die Hand zu geben, mit dessen Hilfe sie problemlos DX11 Effekte integrieren können, was dann wiederum nur an den Entwicklern selber liegt, ob sie es nutzen WOLLEN oder nicht.



Die Version ist sinnfrei, deswegen fordert EPIC auch neue Konsolen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Cook2211
> Es macht für den PC aber keinen Sinn DX 9 als DirectX-Standard zu nehmen. Aber das wirst du glaub ich nicht begreifen, weil du zu sehr damit beschäftigt bist deinen Hardwaredino gegen unschöne Wahrheiten zu schützen.



XP=DX9=26%. Was macht daran keinen Sinn? Nur mit DX9 erreicht man die maximale Hardware/Softwarebasis und deswegen macht es auch Sinn in DX9 zu programmieren.

Hä, Hardwaredino? Schon mal in meine Sig. geschaut? Ich kann da nix Dino-mäßiges erkennen. Ich schiebe halt nur nicht, wie so viele andere PC-User (dich eingeschlossen), alles auf die Konsolen, sondern betrachte die Sache mit der nötigen Objektivität.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Das was Epic fordert, war der größte Mist, den ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe. 

Es sind bei Steam 26% und ein sehr großer Teil nutzt kein Steam. 
XP ist halt einfach noch sehr stark verbreitet und erklär mal einem, der auf seinem Altrechner zockt, dass er für bessere Grafik nicht nur eine neue Graka, sondern auch gleich ein neues OS braucht. 

Dann würde auch wahrscheinlich noch die CPU bremsen, d.h. dass auch da aufgerüstet werden muß und dann kommen noch ein neues Mainboard und RAM dazu. 
Vielleicht noch ein neues NT, weil es sonst Probleme mit der Graka gibt...

Darauf haben viele keinen Bock und das ist der Hauptgrund, dass der PC vernachlässigt wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 

Win7/Vista=DX10/11=74% + jeder XP-User hat bereits eine DX 10/11 fähige Karte, da reine DX 9 Karten seit Jahren vom Markt sind.

Objektivität? Du suchst die Ursachen entgegen aller Plausibilität überall, nur nicht bei den Konsolen. Das ist echt objektiv. 




> Das was Epic fordert, war der größte Mist, den ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe.



Ja, genau. Fortschritt ist echt die Pest.  Man man man, du


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die XP-User ihre Graka jahrelang verwenden?
Da ist es egal, ob sie noch erhältlich sind.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Leute es nicht für nötig halten auf Win7 umzusteigen, müssen sie auch mit Einschränkungen rechnen, also können die Entwickler XP ruhig mal vernachlässigen.

Edit: MS hat ja auch schon den Update Service für XP eingestellt...


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Nailgun 

Wieso sollten paar XP-User mit reinen DX 9 Karten maßgebend für den DX-Standard sein? Das ist so absurd, das kann ich nichtmal ernst nehmen. Das ist einfach nur noch albern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Werden sie aber nicht, da dann weniger verdient wird.

@Split99999
Anscheinend machst du noch immer den Fehler, vom Forum aufs RL zu schließen. 
Der Großteil hat keinen aktuellen Spiele-PC, weil die einfach nicht die Kohle dafür ausgeben wollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Objektivität? Du suchst die Ursachen entgegen aller Plausibilität überall, nur nicht bei den Konsolen. Das ist echt objektiv.



Was ist denn plausibel daran etwas auf die Konsolen zu schieben, was einzig und alleine die Entwickler vermurksen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Ja ja, is schon recht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Mai 2011)

@Cook2211
ähm gut spiele die auf meinen PC schlecht laufen
crysis 2007 kein wunder war seiner Zeit vorraus, aber einstellbar
Crysis warhead 2008 siehe darüber
metro 2033 2010 leider LEIDER nur mit 4 einstellmöglichkeiten dieses aufgezwungende ambient occlusion und ssao zieht gewaltig am limit meiner karte.Man sieht aber nur geringfügig den unterschied zu hoch und normal
GTA4 schon bei release 2008 ist wegen dem ramblockade und schlechter streaming ordnung,vram wird permament geladen und je nach Grafikkarte zu langsam ausgelagert  oder geleert, lösung ich bräuchte mehr Vram.
GTA4 eflc 2009 dasselbe wie beim haubtspiel.
Bulletstorm  2011 ist zwar ausnahmweise ein guter konsolenport, aber das streaming ist wiedereinmal grenzwertig, es frisst Leistung obwohl die fps dauernd auf 50fps sind, dan gibt es einbrüche , verdacht physx cpu berechnet.Daher wegen der schlechten einstellmöglichkeit würde auf alles hoch laufen wen nicht ssao zwangsaktiviert ist

das waren games die mir grade einfallen womit ich kompromisse eingehen muss, Crysis 2, nun ich muss gestehen das ich nur die mp demo habe und die läuft flüssig auf hardcore ?? einstellung.Mir gefällt der überzogene blooom effekt nicht, störrt nur und lässt die farben im spiel verschwimmen,.Als hätte ich einen Schlechten TFT mit sehr langsamer reaktionzeit.Man konnte dies abschalten,per ingame console wurde deaktiviert, aber dann sieht man die textur qualität.

Es gibt bestimmt noch games die meiner Grafikkarte schwer machen, aber im primzip kenne ich kein Spiel das nicht laufen würde weil meine grafikarte die mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllt
Die konsolen auflösung 720p schaft meine grafikkarte auch crysis auf max einstellungen oder metro2033, aber ich spiele immer in nativer auflösung
Für alle 
Mein system
Amd Phenom2 x4 920
k9n2sli
4GB DDR2
9800gtx+ 738mhz
3TB hdd
2 dVD und brenner
gamepad logitech rumblepad
mx518 optical mouse rv2
trust multimedia tastatur,
tft samsung 2032bw nativer 1680-1050 16-10
mic
TV karte terratek grabby naja derzeitige zwischenlösung, es wird irgendwann einen TV karte rein kommen die analog amorphes signal seitengerecht darstellen kann, sat empfang geht wegen inkompaktiblität schlecht bis garnicht.Fürn reciever reicht die schüssel aber nicht für meine TV karte hauppauge win tv nova splus.leider.

Ich werde sowiso aufrüsten , allein wegen geld gründen, derzeit sind die gtx460 1gb sehr günstig, ich vermute wgeen japan und sommerzeit werden die preise bald stark ansteigen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

@Split99999
Dann hätten wir das ja geklärt. 

Auch wenn man es nicht wahr haben will, die Konsolen sind nicht schuld. 
Manche Multiplattformtitel kamen auch auf der Wii raus und da mußte auch alles extra gemacht werden, also wieso wird es dann nicht auch für den PC gemacht?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> @Split99999
> Dann hätten wir das ja geklärt.
> 
> Auch wenn man es nicht wahr haben will, die Konsolen sind nicht schuld.
> Manche Multiplattformtitel kamen auch auf der Wii raus und da mußte auch alles extra gemacht werden, also wieso wird es dann nicht auch für den PC gemacht?



Genau. Auch die PS3 ist extrem schwer zu programmieren d.h. für die Entwickler bedeutet es vergleichsweise mehr Arbeit ein Spiel für die PS umzusetzen. Nur auf dem PC scheuen viele Entwickler jeglichen zusätzlichen Aufwand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Die Entwickler müssten mal wieder ein begehrtes Spiel rausbringen, das NUR auf aktueller Hardware läuft!
> Alle die auf das Game nicht verzichten wollten, müssten dann aufrüsten.


 
Das wird aber in der heutigen Zeit kein Entwickler machen, da die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit zu gering ist. Die haben schließlich auch Analysten, die den Markt beobachten und vorhersagen, wie erfolgreich ein neuer Titel werden könnte.
Nicht ohne Grund hat sich Crytek auf die Konsolengeschichte eingelassen, obwohl Crysis ja gut verkauft wurde, aber eben offensichtlich nicht gut genug. Ob das nun an EA lag, die einfach mehr Rendite haben wollten oder an Crytek selbst, wird man wohl nicht erfahren können.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte, ob man sie cracken muss.


 
Was cracken? Konsolenspiele, wenn man sie mit Emulator zocken möchte?

Im eigentlichen Sinne jedenfalls nicht



			
				Chaoz schrieb:
			
		

> Steam kommt nicht annähernd an den Komfort von Xbox Live dran. Das Party-Management ist z.B. nicht vorhanden, was ich als sehr störend empfinde. Auf der Xbox kann ich sehen, was mein Kumpel mit wem auf welcher Map in welchem Modus zockt. Das geht bei Steam meines Wissens nur bei CS.


 
Wenn dir STEAM nicht passt gibt es Alternativen, etwa Xfire oder GameSpy; der einzige Kritikpunkt, der ihnen allen gemein ist ist die fehlende Controlleroptimierung



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Noch einer, der glaubt WoW wäre potentiell Konsolentauglich...

Wie viele Konsolen MMOs kennst du denn?

Und wie viele Erfolgreiche?


Nochmal: Konsolen sind vor allem eines: eine DRM Plattform; ihre Grundidee ist es Raubkopien zu verhindern- da es bei MMOs prinzipbedingt keine Raubkopien geben kann gibt es keinen Grund für MMO Entwickler auf die suboptimale (vor allem auch durch die Gewinnbeteiligung des Konsolenherstellers) Plattform Konsole zu setzen

Selbst Sonys MMOs Everquest (2), Planetside, SW Galaxies und Vanguard sind alle PC Exklusiv

Lediglich mit DC-Universe Online sticht hier als Konsolenexperiment heraus, das Gameplay unterscheidet sich jedoch Radikal von WoW; allgemein sind die Wertungen des Spiels auch durchwachsen, die PS3 Wertungen sind deutlich schlechter als auf dem PC, insbesondere auf der PS3 soll es auch diverse technische Probleme geben

Wie Erfolgreich das Spiel wird lässt sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur schwer beurteilen aber ich wage zu behaupten: insbesondere die PS3 Version wird Mittelfristig bestenfalls an der Grenze der Wirtschaftlichkeit operieren; vermutlich werden auch die Abogebühren irgendwann abgeschafft was, wie in etlichen anderen mäßig erfolgreichen MMOs, einem Eingeständnis der Tatsache gleichkäme, dass niemand bereit ist sie längerfristig zu zahlen...



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> @Superwip
> Ist dir eigentlich aufgefallen, wie alt deine Lightgunshooter sind?


 
Ja; das macht sie aber nicht unbedingt schlechter

Und: Wie viele gibt es auf der Konsole?

Wie viele davon nur auf der Wii?



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Jump&Runs kann man auch aktuelle spielen und muss nicht unbedingt auf Sachen aus den 90ern zurück greifen.
> Rayman und Simpsons sind keine guten Jump&Runs.


 
Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach gute Jump&Runs?

Und warum sollte man nicht auf Spiele aus den 1990ern zurückgreifen? Bei 2D Jump&Runs gab es seit spätestens der Mitte der 1990er keinen relevanten technischen Fortschritt...



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest bei der Wii weiß ich, dass man die Games nicht auf dem PC spielen darf.
> Das stand mal auf Chip, als sie Bilder von der besseren PC Grafik zeigten (ja, der PC kann sogar Wii Spiele schöner darstellen).
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es da bei Sony oder MS anders ist.


 
In Deutschland scheint es tatsächlich illegal bzw. eine rechtliche Grauzone zu sein aber interressiert mich das?



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem scheinst du zu vergessen, dass man sich aber immer noch das Originalspiel dafür kaufen muss und da deiner Meinung nach die Konsolenhersteller, außer Nintendo, mit ihrer Hardware Verlust machen, würdest du denen damit sogar noch einen Gefallen tun.


 
Das stimmt. Das ist wohl auch einer der Gründe dafür, dass die Konsolenhersteller kaum ernsthaft versuchen gegen die Emulatoren vorzugehen

Das insbesondere die Wii ihre Existenzberechtigung damit nur aus einer fragwürdigen Gesetzgebung zu ziehen scheint zeigt auch eindrucksvoll, wie absurd sie ist...



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Das was Epic fordert, war der größte Mist, den ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe.
> 
> Es sind bei Steam 26% und ein sehr großer Teil nutzt kein Steam.
> XP ist halt einfach noch sehr stark verbreitet und erklär mal einem, der auf seinem Altrechner zockt, dass er für bessere Grafik nicht nur eine neue Graka, sondern auch gleich ein neues OS braucht.
> ...


 
Dann schau dir mal die Mindestanforderungen aktueller Crossplattformspiele an...

Call of Duty: Black OPS:
Intel Core2 Duo E6600 oder AMD Phenom X3 8750 oder besser
2GiB RAM
Shader 3.0 oder höher; 256MiB GeForce 8600GT (DirectX 10 Karte als Mindestanforderung in einem reinen DX9 Spiel!) oder Radeon X1950 Pro oder besser
Wenigstens wird XP noch unterstützt...

Crysis 2:
Intel Core2 Duo mit 2GHz oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 2,2GHz oder besser
2GiB RAM unter XP/ 3GiB unter Vista oder Win7
nVidia 8800GT 512MiB oder ATI Radeon HD 3850 512MiB (jeweils DX10 Karten- in einem reinen DX9 Spiel)

Es gibt auch noch etliche weitere Beispiele...

Was sagt uns das? Jedenfalls sicher nicht, dass die Entwickler auf die Unterstützung der angeblich schwächlichen Hardware des Durchschnitts Gamers sonderlich viel Wert legen...

Man sollte auch bedenken: die ersten DirectX 10 Karten kamen noch vor der PS3 auf den Markt, Windows Vista wenige Monate später


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die Mindestanforderungen aktueller Crossplattformspiele an...
> 
> Call of Duty: Black OPS:
> Intel Core2 Duo E6600 oder AMD Phenom X3 8750 oder besser
> ...



Doch genau das sagt es uns. Wenn man mindestens eine 5 Jahre alte Dual-Core CPU und eine 4 Jahre alte Graka braucht um ein Spiel spielen zu können, dann ist das genau die schwächliche Hardware, die der ein oder andere Durchschnitts Gamer, der sich nicht alle zwei Jahre neue Hardware kauft, in seinem Rechner hat. Genau wie die Untertsützung für Win XP in beiden Fällen.
Im CPU Bereich ist man bei Intel mittlerweile 3 Generationen weiter, und bei den Grakas sogar 4 Generationen. Legt man mal den durchschnittlichen Leistungsgewinn von rund 20% mit jeder neuen Generation zu Grunde, dann ist aktuelle Hardware ungefähr 60 und 80% Leistungsstärker.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Ähm, eine 8800GT ist schon irgendwo eine schwächliche Karte, wenn man daran denkt auf welcher Hardware die Samaritan Demo läuft. 

Also du findest, dass Braid, Meatboy, Trine, Donkey Kong, New Super Mario Wii, usw., keine bessere Grafik und mehr Möglichkeiten als Spiele aus den 90ern bieten? 

Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass die rechtliche Lage in Österreich anders aussieht was ROMs betrifft, aber da kann ich mich auch irren, aber dir dürfte schon klar sein, dass der österreichische Markt weltweit gesehen doch eher sehr unwichtig ist.


----------



## seltsam (1. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch genau das sagt es uns. Wenn man mindestens eine 5 Jahre alte Dual-Core CPU und eine 4 Jahre alte Graka braucht um ein Spiel spielen zu können, dann ist das genau die schwächliche Hardware, die der ein oder andere Durchschnitts Gamer, der sich nicht alle zwei Jahre neue Hardware kauft, in seinem Rechner hat. Genau wie die Untertsützung für Win XP in beiden Fällen.



Dann gibt es aber immernoch die Leute,wie Ich,die es nicht für Notwendig hielten Aufzurüsten,weil eben alles noch lief.
Mein alter Core2Duo hatte bis zum Schluss 30 Fps auf minimaleinstellungen(Ich hatte vorher eine 8800 Gts).Allerdings sah das ganze beschi....ssen aus und war aus meiner Sicht unspielbar geworden mit 30 FPS - also könnte eine Konsole die soweit ich nun mehrfach gelesen habe mit 30 FPS angepeilt wird,absolut nichts für mich sein.

Mal als Vergleich...Bad Company 2,*zum Beispiel nur*,läuft auf meiner neuen Hardware zum Teil mit mehr als 200 FPS,und das im Multiplayer mit 32 Leuten,auf den selben Einstellungen wie vorher.


----------



## FanomFrame (1. Mai 2011)

ich find mit nem gameboy spielt man mit 10 pokemon sonst ist der zu nichts zu gebrauchen


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch genau das sagt es uns. Wenn man mindestens eine 5 Jahre alte Dual-Core CPU und eine 4 Jahre alte Graka braucht um ein Spiel spielen zu können, dann ist das genau die schwächliche Hardware, die der ein oder andere Durchschnitts Gamer, der sich nicht alle zwei Jahre neue Hardware kauft, in seinem Rechner hat. Genau wie die Untertsützung für Win XP in beiden Fällen.
> Im CPU Bereich ist man bei Intel mittlerweile 3 Generationen weiter, und bei den Grakas sogar 4 Generationen. Legt man mal den durchschnittlichen Leistungsgewinn von rund 20% mit jeder neuen Generation zu Grunde, dann ist aktuelle Hardware ungefähr 60 und 80% Leistungsstärker.


 
Jedenfalls werden DX10 Karten gefordert, das ist der Punkt



Und war das denn jemals anders?

Beispiel: Crysis
Erscheinungstermin 2007

Systemvorraussetzungen:

Betriebssystem: Windows XP/Vista
Prozessor: mind. 2,8 GHz unter XP oder 3,2 GHz unter Vista (Intel Pentium 4), 2800+/3200+ (AMD Athlon), 2,0/2,2 GHz (Intel Core)
Speicher: mind. 1 GB RAM unter XP oder 1,5 GB RAM unter Vista
Festplattenplatz: mind. 12 GB
Grafikkarte: mind. 256 MB; ab NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT oder ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, bzw. Radeon X800 Pro für Vista

Pentium IVs mit mehr als 2,8GHz gibt es seit 2002, zum Erscheinungstermin von Crysis also schon sechs Jahre, 2800+ Athlon XPs gibt es ebenfalls seit 2002, 3200+ Athlons seit 2003

Die GeForce 6er Serie kam Mitte 2004, immerhin dreieinhalb Jahre vor Crysis, die Radeon 9800 Pro kam im März 2003, viereinhalb Jahre vor Crysis

So oder so reden wir hier jeweils von grenzwertigen Mindestvorraussetzungen

Nichts desto trotz konnte Crysis selbst mehrere Jahre nach seinem Erscheinen noch High-End Grafikhardware mit einem sichtbaren Mehrwert bei der Optik ausreizen- und nicht nur das: auch bei Physik, KI und Leveldesign war Crysis (vor allem in technischer Hinsicht) absolut führend und ist es zum Teil bis heute


Eines sollte auf jedenfall klar sein: ein PC exklusives DX 10/11 Spiel, dass eine 8800GT 512MiB als Mindestvorraussetzung vorraussetzt könnte *sehr viel* besser aussehen und aktuelle Hardware @max sehr viel besser und vor allem auch effizienter ausreizen als der gemeine DX9 only Konsolenport


Eine 8800GT ist auch bereits sehr viel leistungsfähiger als die GPUs sowohl der XBox 360 als auch der PS3...

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass man die Grafikbelastung ohne nennenswert erhöhten Entwicklungsaufwand durch Anpassen von AA, AF, Tesselation, Auflösung, Texturenauflösung, Schatten usw. extrem variabel gestalten kann

Ein DX9 Spiel bzw. einen Konsolenport DX10/11 Tauglich zu machen und die zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten von DX10/11 dann auch noch sinnvoll zu nutzen geschweige denn auszureizen erfordert da schon sehr viel mehr Entwicklungsaufwand


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Noch einer, der glaubt WoW wäre potentiell Konsolentauglich...
> 
> Wie viele Konsolen MMOs kennst du denn?
> 
> Und wie viele Erfolgreiche?


 Wenn du nur ein einziges mal versuchen wuerdest auf andere Argumente einzugehen und nicht alles mit ellenlangen Postings (meine sind auch meist nicht kurz) in Grund un Boden zu tippen.

Weist du wann WoW erschienen ist?
Weist du wie die MMO Welt vor WoW war?
Du hast bist auf Vanquard lauter Spiele erwaehnt die lange vor der PS3/Xbox360 erschienen sind.
Und wieso sollte eine Konsole nicht MMo tauglich sein?
Wegen fehlender Eingabegeraete?
Weil ein so großes Spiel nicht auf so eine kleine Konsole passt?

Ich wollte dir nur einen weiteren Punkt aufzeigen, wo ich die Entwickler/Publisher in der Pflicht sehe, den Fortschritt voranzutreiben.
Und nicht zwingend Sony/M$.
Aber das alles ignorierst du.



Superwip schrieb:


> Nochmal: Konsolen sind vor allem eines: eine DRM Plattform; ihre Grundidee ist es Raubkopien zu verhindern



Ich glaube das ist der wahre Grund fuer deinen Hass auf Konsolen.
Aber das auch nur eine Vermutung von mir.

Sonst wuerdest du vielleicht, wie einige andere auch, mal bisserl auf andere Argumente eingehen und diese auch als gar nicht so falsch einschaetzen.

Von wegen DRM Plattform, wie lange gibt es Konsolen und wie lange gibt es spielefaehige PC's?
Immerhin hat sich die Lage der illegalen Kopierer im laufe der Zeit doch um einiges verbessert, weil die frueheren Medien von Super Nintendo und Co zu vervielfaeltigen war glaub ich nicht ganz so einfach, wie einen zusaetzlichen Chip in eine PS1 einbauen zu lassen und CD's zu brennen. Funktioniert glaube ich mit einer Xbox aehnlich, weis ich nicht, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Auf der XBox360 kann man schon lange Sicherheitskopien spielen und auf der PS3 seit kurzem auch.
Man muß nur aufpassen, dass man sich keine neue Firmware einfängt. 

Sogar am SNES gab es genügend Raupkopien, obwohl die damals fast nur in Asien erhältlich waren.
China nimmt es halt nicht immer so genau.


----------



## Rolk (1. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Auf der XBox360 kann man schon lange Sicherheitskopien spielen und auf der PS3 seit kurzem auch.
> Man muß nur aufpassen, dass man sich keine neue Firmware einfängt.
> 
> Sogar am SNES gab es genügend Raupkopien, obwohl die damals fast nur in Asien erhältlich waren.
> China nimmt es halt nicht immer so genau.


 
Vielleicht helfen diese immer weiter verbreiteten Konsolensicherheitskopien ja sogar dabei, dass die neue Konsolengeneration doch ein bischen früher erscheint.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn einer wegen Raubkopien eine neue Konsole raus bringen würde, hätte es MS schon längst getan.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Mai 2011)

Konsolen(HighEnd) waren eins dem Pc als Gaming Platform "Weit" *überlegen *... zb. *NeoGeo* bzw. *Pc Engine* .Wo diese , ansehnliche Games hatten ...waren auf dem Pc (strichmänchen) Games ala Lemmings oder MonkeyIland die Hits .
Ende der 90ger hat der Pc die Konsolen (Bis heute) überholt , und solange es Spiele schmieden wie Dice gibt wird es so bleiben .


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Dann brauch sich ja eh keiner beschweren.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2011)

Als die Playstation 1 rausgekommen ist war sie auch ne Zeit lang besser als der PC(ich erinnere nur an den ersten Wipe Out Teil). Das gleiche gilt für die Playstation 3. Die hat ja heute noch eine sehr leistungsfähige Multi-Core CPU. Lediglich der Grafikchip ist total veraltet. Und Speicher ein bißchen wenig. Dennoch erstaunlicher was sie trotzdem noch da rausholen. Und es ist klar das Konsolenhardware eben nicht so oft erneuert wird.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Mai 2011)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Als die Playstation 1 rausgekommen ist war sie auch ne Zeit lang besser als der PC(ich erinnere nur an den ersten Wipe Out Teil). Das gleiche gilt für die Playstation 3. Die hat ja heute noch eine sehr leistungsfähige Multi-Core CPU. Lediglich der Grafikchip ist total veraltet. Und Speicher ein bißchen wenig. Dennoch erstaunlicher was sie trotzdem noch da rausholen. Und es ist klar das Konsolenhardware eben nicht so oft erneuert wird.



Aber trotzdem stinken die Konsolen im Direkten vergleich heute ab ...
 was (bei meinen vor Post) anfang der 90ger umgedreht war (da haben Pc Games gegen Konsolen Games abgestunken in Punkto Optik)
und die Ps1 kam mitte der 90ger ... ich sagte aber das "Ende der 90ger" der Pc die Oberhand gewann --> PC Games Database.de - Wissen wie's bewertet wurde!
zb. CoD1 sah auf den Pc weit besser aus und die levels und Waffenauswahl war viel grösser als auf Ps2.

Und als die X-Box360 Raus kam , hatte sie "zwar" eine sehr gute Hardware zu dieser Zeit ... diese wurde aber nicht ausgenützt (erst nach und nach) , die ersten Games sahen nur wenig besser aus als auf der x-Box1 ... und als die Games besser wurden gab es für den Pc schon Längst besseres + Bessere Hardware .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werden DX10 Karten gefordert, das ist der Punkt


 
Aber ein Spiel wie Crysis 2 läuft auch mit DX9, bzw. eigentlich nur mit DX9, weils ja noch kein DX11 Patch gibt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2011)

@Widder: Ich habe dir ja nicht widersprochen. Kenne ja selber noch diese Konsolen.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Mai 2011)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> @Widder: Ich habe dir ja nicht widersprochen. Kenne ja selber noch diese Konsolen.



Ja , bin nur bisl in Nostalgie Laberstimmung


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2011)

Dann kennst du bestimmt auch noch den Atari Jaguar. War damals den anderen Konsolen und den PC vorraus. Allerdings kaum Softwareunterstützung und nur Drecksspiele. Es gab auch noch das 3DO. War technisch genauso interssant. Kamen beiden nen paar Jahre vor der Playstation1 aber nach PC Engine und Neo Geo. Letztere konnte übrigens nur 2D GRafik darstellen.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nur ein einziges mal versuchen wuerdest auf andere Argumente
> einzugehen und nicht alles mit ellenlangen Postings (meine sind auch meist nicht
> kurz) in Grund un Boden zu tippen.
> 
> ...


 
Warum ich großteils MMOs genannt habe, die vor dem Erscheinungstermin der aktuellen Konsolen erschienen sind?
Ganz einfach: weil ich speziell MMOs von *Sony Online* herausgesucht habe, die nichtmal Sony selbst auf die _eigenen_ Konsolen portieren konnte oder wollte...

Eine Auswahl weiterer, aktueller, MMOs, die nicht auf den Konsolen existieren:

Age of Conan (2008; Xbox 360 Portierung war geplant wurde jedoch aufgrund "technischer Probleme" eingestellt)
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning (2008)
Herr der Ringe Online (2007)
Aion (2008)
RIFT (2011)

Und auch in Zukunft wird sich da wohl nicht viel ändern:

Guild Wars 2 (2011)
SW: The Old Republic (2011/2012)

-> alles PC Exklusiv... warum wohl?

Warum Konsolen nicht MMO tauglich sind? Das hat mehrere Gründe; einerseits schon genannte wirtschaftliche, dazu kommen dann die Eingabegeräte (in klassischen MMOs) und die schlicht mangelnde Flexibilität der Konsolen, was etwa die Umsetzung von für MMOs fast essentiellen Dingen wie etwa Interfacemodifikationen oder der Möglichkeit Nebenbei im Internet zu surfen praktisch unmöglich macht

Ich sage nicht, das es prinzipiell unmöglich wäre Konsolen MMOs zu entwickeln aber die Wirtschaftlichkeit ist sehr fraglich und Steuerung und Gameplay müssten sich radikal von klassischen PC MMOs unterscheiden



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen DRM Plattform, wie lange gibt es Konsolen und wie lange gibt es spielefaehige PC's?
> Immerhin hat sich die Lage der illegalen Kopierer im laufe der Zeit doch um einiges verbessert, weil die frueheren Medien von Super Nintendo und Co zu vervielfaeltigen war glaub ich nicht ganz so einfach, wie einen zusaetzlichen Chip in eine PS1 einbauen zu lassen und CD's zu brennen. Funktioniert glaube ich mit einer Xbox aehnlich, weis ich nicht, habe ich nicht.





			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der XBox360 kann man schon lange Sicherheitskopien spielen und auf der PS3 seit kurzem auch.
> Man muß nur aufpassen, dass man sich keine neue Firmware einfängt.
> 
> Sogar am SNES gab es genügend Raupkopien, obwohl die damals fast nur in Asien erhältlich waren.
> China nimmt es halt nicht immer so genau.


 
Das die ersten Konsolen seinerzeit nicht auf Basis dieser Grundidee gebaut wurden ist mir auch klar aber spätestens seit Anfang der 1990er ist das die Traurige Realität

Die Konsolen schützen die Publisher vor Raubkopierern, im Gegenzug teilen die Publisher 10-20% ihrer Einnahmen mit den Konsolenherstellern- das ist der Deal!

Raubkopien auf einer Konsole sind aber wesentlich schwerer umzusetzen und mit wesentlich mehr Nachteilen verbunden als auf dem PC...

Bei den Modulen von SNES &co waren Raubkopien zwar möglich aber nicht zuletzt Hardwaretechnisch sehr aufwendig was sie praktisch sinnlos gemacht hat da man kaum noch Kostenvorteile im Vergleich zum Original hatte (mit Ausnahme vielleich von in großem Stil erstellten kommerziellen Raubkopien)

Der Dreamcast ist nicht zuletzt durch die einfache Möglichkeit auf ihm Raubkopien zum Laufen zu bringen zugrunde gegangen 

PS1, PS und X-Box wurden erst relativ lange Zeit nach ihrem Erscheinen geknackt und erforderten teils aufwendige Hardwaremodifikationen um Raubkopien zum Laufen zu bringen

Die Xbox 360 wurde zwar zwischenzeitlich geknackt, mit einer geknackten Konsole läuft man aber Gefahr nachhaltig aus Xbox Live und damit dem Online Multiplayer gebannt zu werden, desweiteren wurden die Sicherheitslücken geschlossen, Konsolen mit aktueller Firmware können gegenwärtig nicht geknackt werden

Die PS3 wurde erst lange Zeit nach ihrem Erscheinen effektiv geknackt allerdings so vollständig, dass die "Lücke" nachträglich nicht geschlossen werden kann; ich vermute, dieser "Super-GAU" wird in Zukunft noch einen wirklich nachhaltig negativen Einfluss auf die weitere Entwicklung der PS3 haben...

Die Wii wurde relativ schnell geknackt stellt aber auch eine absolute Ausnahme da, da bei der Wii ein Großteil der Einnahmen über die Hardwareverkäufe erzielt wird



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein Spiel wie Crysis 2 läuft auch mit DX9, bzw. eigentlich nur mit DX9, weils ja noch kein DX11 Patch gibt.


 
Genau das ist ja der Punkt: es läuft auf dem veralteten DirectX 9 benötigt aber eine DX10 Karte als Mindestanforderung? Was soll das?



			
				Shadowchaser schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kennst du bestimmt auch noch den Atari Jaguar. War damals den anderen Konsolen und den PC vorraus.


 
Mach dich nicht lächerlich; der Atari Jaguar kam 1994 mit einem Motorola 68000 @13,3MHz, 2MiB RAM und einem schwächlichen, verbuggeden únd dadurch fast nicht nutzbaren GPU...

Ein High-End PC hatte damals einen 100MHz Pentium und 64MiB RAM


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Also empfindest du es als Nachteil, dass es einem massiv erschwert wird, Raupkopien zu verwenden? 
Dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, dass der PC vernachlässigt wird.

Das mit der Firmware habe ich auch schon erwähnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der Punkt: es läuft auf dem veralteten DirectX 9 benötigt aber eine DX10 Karte als Mindestanforderung? Was soll das?


 
Die Angaben auf der Packung beziehen sich auf die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte, nicht auf dessen DX Version.
Gäbe es eine DX9 Karte, die so schnell wäre wie eine GTX 560, dann würde man eben diese empfehlen, gibts aber nicht, DX9 Karten werden seit Jahren nicht mehr im High End Markt hergestellt oder vertrieben also muss Crytek eine Karte empfehlen, mit der das Game läuft und das ist eben eine DX10 Karte, dass diese Karte auch DX9 beherrscht, ist klar, aber um das DX gehts ja nicht.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

> Also empfindest du es als Nachteil, dass es einem massiv erschwert wird, Raupkopien zu verwenden?


 
Nein, das ist kein Nachteil, wohl aber die enormen Einschränkungen, die man als Nutzer auf der Konsole aus DRM Gründen hinnehmen muss

Und: das ändert nichts daran, dass die Konsolen für Raubkopieresistente Generes praktisch ungeeignet sind



> Die Angaben auf der Packung beziehen sich auf die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte, nicht auf dessen DX Version.
> Gäbe es eine DX9 Karte, die so schnell wäre wie eine GTX 560, dann würde man eben diese empfehlen, gibts aber nicht, DX9 Karten werden seit Jahren nicht mehr im High End Markt hergestellt oder vertrieben also muss Crytek eine Karte empfehlen, mit der das Game läuft und das ist eben eine DX10 Karte, dass diese Karte auch DX9 beherrscht, ist klar, aber um das DX gehts ja nicht.


 
Na eben.

Wenn man schon eine DX10 Karte verlangt, warum nutzt man DX10 dann nicht auch gleich? Die Vorteile sind zahlreich, nicht nur bei der Qualität der Grafik sondern auch bei der effizienten Nutzung moderner GPUs...

Rücksicht auf Steinzeitsysteme ist jedenfalls sicher kein Grund- die werden ja sowieso nicht unterstützt


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch für WindowsGames auch Windows, also wo werde ich auf Konsoloen eingeschränkt?
Außerdem kann es dir ja egal sein, da du ja nicht auf Konsolen spielst.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht lächerlich; der Atari Jaguar kam 1994 mit einem Motorola 68000 @13,3MHz, 2MiB RAM und einem schwächlichen, verbuggeden únd dadurch fast nicht nutzbaren GPU...
> 
> Ein High-End PC hatte damals einen 100MHz Pentium und 64MiB RAM


Die genauen Daten weiß ich nicht mehr aber der Prozessor war auch nen RISC Prozessor. Das heisst das er mit deutlich weniger Takt hohe Leistung erbringen konnte. Und die GPU soll viel Potential gehabt haben. Gerade im 2D Bereich. Allerdings waren die angeblichen 64Bit des Jaguar wohl keine echten.

Die PS1 hatte übrigens nur nen 33Mhz Prozessor und war als die rauskam schneller als ein 166Mhz PC. Beispiel Wipeout!


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2011)

> Außerdem kann es dir ja egal sein, da du ja nicht auf Konsolen spielst.


 
Was mir aber nicht egal sein kann ist, dass sehr viele Spiele primär für diese Hardwaredinos entwickelt werden, eben weil die Publisher die DRM Vorteile nicht missen wollen



> Ich brauch für WindowsGames auch Windows, also wo werde ich auf Konsoloen eingeschränkt?


 
Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Mit den Konsolen kannst du, jedenfalls ohne sie zu Jailbreaken nichts, was nicht explizit vom Hersteller vorgesehen wurde; auf dem PC bist du -praktisch uneingeschränkt- "Herr im Haus"



> Die genauen Daten weiß ich nicht mehr aber der Prozessor war auch nen RISC Prozessor. Das heisst das er mit deutlich weniger Takt hohe Leistung erbringen konnte. Und die GPU soll viel Potential gehabt haben. Gerade im 2D Bereich. Allerdings waren die angeblichen 64Bit des Jaguar wohl keine echten.
> 
> Die PS1 hatte übrigens nur nen 33Mhz Prozessor und war als die rauskam schneller als ein 166Mhz PC. Beispiel Wipeout!


 
RISC Prozessoren sind nicht prinzipiell pro Takt schneller, eher langsamer, ihr Hauptvorteil ist, dass sie sich durch ihren einfacheren Aufbau leichter höher Takten lassen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2011)

> eben weil die Publisher die DRM Vorteile nicht missen wollen


Und warum ist das so? 

Ich kann auf meinem Rechner auch nicht einfach legal MacOS installieren, also wo bin ich da "Herr im Haus"?


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> RISC Prozessoren sind nicht prinzipiell pro Takt schneller, eher langsamer, ihr Hauptvorteil ist, dass sie sich durch ihren einfacheren Aufbau leichter höher Takten lassen...


Achso. Da hatte ich in den damaligen Fachzeitschriften aber was anderes gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na eben.
> 
> Wenn man schon eine DX10 Karte verlangt, warum nutzt man DX10 dann nicht auch gleich? Die Vorteile sind zahlreich, nicht nur bei der Qualität der Grafik sondern auch bei der effizienten Nutzung moderner GPUs...
> 
> Rücksicht auf Steinzeitsysteme ist jedenfalls sicher kein Grund- die werden ja sowieso nicht unterstützt


 
Ich sags nochmal. Es geht nicht um DX10, es geht alleine um die Leistung der Grafikkarte, es gibt keine DX9 only Karte, die die Leistung einer GTX 560 hat. Gäbe es eine, würde die auf der Packung stehen.
Du musst dich mal von der DX Version lösen, die hat nichts mit der Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte zu tun.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was mir aber nicht egal sein kann ist, dass sehr viele Spiele primär für diese Hardwaredinos entwickelt werden, eben weil die Publisher die DRM Vorteile nicht missen wollen



Ja und wessen Schuld ist das nun? Das Konsolen solch einen Vorteil bieten, oder das das illegale kopieren auf dem PC fuer fast jeden Napf ohne großartige Vorkentnisse moeglich ist und auch genutzt wird?

Ich habe schon mal wesentlich frueher geschrieben: waere jeder so ehrlich und wuerde es nicht so viele illegale Kopien geben, waeren eventuell die Entwickler/Publisher mehr geneigt den PC als Primaerplattform zu nutzen.
Aber auf so ein logisches Argument gehst du gar nicht ein.
Weil die großen Konzerne sind ja boese, weil sie ihre Interessen und ihr Eigentum wahren wollen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Mit den Konsolen kannst du, jedenfalls ohne sie zu Jailbreaken nichts, was nicht explizit vom Hersteller vorgesehen wurde; auf dem PC bist du -praktisch uneingeschränkt- "Herr im Haus"



Stimmt auch nicht ganz, aber egal.
Die Vor und Nachteile von PC bzw Konsolen wurden oft genug schon aufgelistet. 
Auch wenn Nachteile von PC's auch hier immer wieder ignoriert oder unsinnig abgeschmettert werden.
Anscheinend ueberwiegt noch immer der Vorteil am PC leicht an Pornos ranzukommen, das alles Andere irrelevant ist.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so?
> 
> Ich kann auf meinem Rechner auch nicht einfach legal MacOS installieren, also wo bin ich da "Herr im Haus"?


Glaubst du wirklich das wird hier wirklich irgendwer zugeben?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> RISC Prozessoren sind nicht prinzipiell pro Takt schneller, eher langsamer, ihr Hauptvorteil ist, dass sie sich durch ihren einfacheren Aufbau leichter höher Takten lassen...



RISC Prozessoren haben, im Gegensatz zu CISC Prozessoren, einen reduzierten Befehlssatz d.h. sie beherrschen nur wenige Befehle, die sie dafür sehr schnell verarbeiten können. RISC Prozessoren sind also schon schneller als CISC. Wenn man beim PC nicht noch immer an der 33 Jahre alten x86 Architektur festhalten würde, dann wären reine RISC CPUs auch dort schon längst Standard.


----------



## Superwip (2. Mai 2011)

> Ich kann auf meinem Rechner auch nicht einfach legal MacOS installieren, also wo bin ich da "Herr im Haus"?


 
Das liegt aber nicht an deinem Rechner

Das du nicht (ohne weiteres) inkompatible Hard-oder Software nutzen kannst ist ja nicht weiter verwunderlich ändert aber nichts daran, dass du die volle Kontrolle über deinen Rechner hast und vom Hersteller unabhängig bist



> Ich sags nochmal. Es geht nicht um DX10, es geht alleine um die Leistung der Grafikkarte, es gibt keine DX9 only Karte, die die Leistung einer GTX 560 hat. Gäbe es eine, würde die auf der Packung stehen.
> Du musst dich mal von der DX Version lösen, die hat nichts mit der Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte zu tun.


 
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?

Wenn man schon eine DX10 Karte verlagt (aus welchem Grund auch immer) warum setzt man DirectX 10/11 (welches viele Vorteile besitzt, nicht nur bessere Grafik auf High-End Hardware) dann nicht auch ein?

Warum die veraltete Version nutzen, die kaum Vor- aber viele Nachteile besitzt?

Kompatibilität kann nicht der Grund sein, wenn man (obgleich aus anderen Gründen) sowieso eine DX10 Karte verlangt



> RISC Prozessoren haben, im Gegensatz zu CISC Prozessoren, einen reduzierten Befehlssatz d.h. sie beherrschen nur wenige Befehle, die sie dafür sehr schnell verarbeiten können. RISC Prozessoren sind also schon schneller als CISC. Wenn man beim PC nicht noch immer an der 33 Jahre alten x86 Architektur festhalten würde, dann wären reine RISC CPUs auch dort schon längst Standard.


 
"schneller verarbeiten" bezieht sich hier wohl auf den schnelleren Takt...

Tatsächlich ist es jedenfalls definitiv nicht so, dass RISC Prozessoren Pro Takt und Kern prinzipiell schneller sind als CISC Prozessoren, auch das Gegenteil ist nicht der Fall; es gibt RISC Prozessoren, die pro Takt und Kern um ein vielfaches schneller sind als bestimmte CISC Prozessoren (POWER7 im Vergleich mit einem ATOM z.B. um ein Extrembeispiel zu nennen) aber auch umgekehrt CISC Prozessoren, die pro Takt und Kern viel schneller sind als bestimmte RISC Prozessoren (Sandy Bridge im Vergleich mit einem ARM CPU wäre hier ein klares Extrembeispiel)


Das die X86 Architektur ohne das Bestreben nach möglichst hoher Kompatibilität nicht überlebt hätte und möglicherweise auch von einer RISC Architektur ersetzt worden wäre (wobei es ja nicht nur RISC und CISC gibt, es gibt ja auch andere interressante Ansätze, etwa EPIC beim Itanium) ist anzunehmen aber so ist es nunmal (leider?) nicht gekommen wobei die X86 Architektur dank diverser Erweiterungen bis Heute recht gut mithalten kann...


Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass der Motorola 68000 @13,3MHz des ATARI Jaguar schneller war als ein 100MHz Pentium...

Das ist absolut lächerlich

Der Motorola 68000 ist ein CISC Prozessor (!), dessen Design aus dem Jahre 1979 stammt und in der (höhergetakteten) Urform, wie er im ATARI Jaguar verbaut wurde war er in den 1990ern längst veraltet

Er ist ein "pseudo-32Bit" Prozessor, der über 32Bit Register verfügt und wie ein 32Bit CPU programmiert werden kann, besitzt aber nur eine 16Bit ALU was sich sicher nicht positiv auf seine Leistung pro Takt im Vergleich zu z.B. dem Pentium auswirkt, da 32Bit Operationen doppelt soviele Taktzyklen in Anspruch nehmen...

Neben dem genannten Motorola 68000 besaß der Jaguar zwar noch den Grafikprozessor/Objektprozessor "TOM" und den Soundchip/Signalprozessor "Jerry" (jeweils eine Eigenentwicklung), diese waren jedoch schwer zu programmieren und angeblich verbugged; wie schnell sie waren lässt sich mangels unabhängiger Benchmarks und durch ihre Einzigartigkeit kaum objektiv beurteilen, es ist aber kaum denkbar, dass der Jaguar tatsächlich mit damaligen High-End PCs mithalten hätte können; das zeigen auch die Spiele für den Jaguar: das technisch herrausragendste ist wohl der DOOM- Verschnitt Alien vs. Predator mit Sprite-Engine, das spricht nicht für die Leistung des Jaguar...

Hinzu kommt noch der RAM von nur 2MiB, der zu Erscheinungszeitpunkt im Vergleich zu High-End PCs etwa genauso lächerlich war wie die 256MiB einer PS3 heute...


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2011)

Ja ok mitn Hauptprozessor das stimmt wohl. War kein RISC. Aber der GRafikprozessor Tom war ein 64Bit RISC Prozessor. Genauso wie der Soundprozessor ein RISC war.

ALien Vs Predator sah besser aus als die meisten PC 3D Spiele zu der Zeit. NUr war es nicht wirklich schnell. DOom gab es auch für den Jaguar. Da hatte ich keinen Unterschied gesehen. 
Das beste Spiel war sowieso Tempest 2000. Aber hauptsächlich Polygongrafik. Die Bonuslevel haben erahnen lassen zu was der Jaguar wirklich in der Lage war.


----------



## Superwip (2. Mai 2011)

> Aber der GRafikprozessor Tom war ein 64Bit RISC Prozessor. Genauso wie der Soundprozessor ein RISC war.


 
Der Grafikprozessor ist aber eben nur ein Grafikprozessor, der Soundprozessor ein Soundprozessor; beides gab es auf dem PC auch, der Grafikprozessor scheint zwar einige Möglichkeiten besessen zu haben, die man heute in die "GPGPU"- Kathegorie einordnen könnte, sehr leistungsfähig war er aber dennoch nicht und angeblich auch nur sehr schwer zu programmieren; das Ergebnis spricht jedenfalls nicht für den Jaguar...



> ALien Vs Predator sah besser aus als die meisten PC 3D Spiele zu der Zeit.


 
DOOM erschien Ende 1993, fast ein Jahr vor dem Jaguar...

Zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt des Jaguar gab es bereits PCs, die relativ locker die Mindestanforderungen von Quake erfüllten, dieses kam zwar erst 1996 heraus, anfangs war der Jaguar aber ebenfalls nicht mit einer großen Auswahl an Spielen gesegnet, schon garnicht mit Spielen, die seine Hardware ansatzweise ausreizten... und Quake stellt alles, was jemals auf dem Jaguar realisiert wurde sowohl Grafisch als auch bei der Physik weit in den Schatten



> Das beste Spiel war sowieso Tempest 2000. Aber hauptsächlich Polygongrafik. Die Bonuslevel haben erahnen lassen zu was der Jaguar wirklich in der Lage war.


 
Andere herrausragende PC Spiele zu jener Zeit waren etwa der MS Flight Simulator 5.1 oder Star Wars: TIE Fighter, nichts auf dem Jaguar hatte eine vergleichbare Grafik


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2011)

Ok, so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr. Aber man hätte noch viel mehr rausholen können.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2011)

Verminaard 



> Stimmt auch nicht ganz, aber egal.
> Die Vor und Nachteile von PC bzw Konsolen wurden oft genug schon aufgelistet.
> Auch wenn Nachteile von PC's auch hier immer wieder ignoriert oder unsinnig abgeschmettert werden.
> Anscheinend ueberwiegt noch immer der Vorteil am PC leicht an Pornos ranzukommen, das alles Andere irrelevant ist.



Ein PC ist einfach porno. 

Ja, hier werden auch Vorteile des PC's kleingeredet und Nachteile völlig übertrieben dargestellt.


----------



## zøtac (3. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, hier werden auch Vorteile des PC's kleingeredet und Nachteile völlig übertrieben dargestellt.


Hier werden auch die Vorteile einer Konsole kleingeredet und die Nachteile völlig übertrieben dargestellt also wayne?


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2011)

Habe das hier auch mehr als KOnsolenbashing empfunden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Hier werden auch die Vorteile einer Konsole kleingeredet und die Nachteile völlig übertrieben dargestellt also wayne?



Sag ich ja bzw Verminaard sagt das und ich stimm ihm zu.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Mai 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habe das hier auch mehr als KOnsolenbashing empfunden.


 
Klar ist hier mehr Konsolenbashing, ist auch ein PC Forum.
In nem Konsolenforum waers ja andersrum, wurde aber auch oft genug erwaehnt.

Das ueber Konsolen hergezogen wird, war mir von Anfang an klar, nur mit welchen Argumenten und mit was fuer einer Engstirnigkeit teilweise vorgegangen wird, hat mich doch sehr erstaunt.

Anstatt sich mal auf die Gemeinsamkeiten zu besinnen.

Menschen mit boesen Hintergedanken wuerden hier Vergleiche zu Religionen ziehen, wobei auch drei der großen Weltreligionen einen Ursprung haben und alle zu dem Gleichen beten, sich aber trotzdem seit vielen Jahrhunderten im Namen der Religion gegenseitig die Koepfe einhauen. 

Ich persoenlich daddel gerne und habe sowohl einen halbwegs Highendgaming PC als auch eine Konsole.
Aber mit so einer Konfiguration kommt man sich in dem Thread als Exot vor. 

mfG
V.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2011)

Ich selbe hatte mal KOnsolen und jetzt ebn nur noch PC weil ich keine Konsole mehr brauche. Die meisten Actionspiele gibt es auch für den PC und so Autorennspiele usw zocke ich gar nicht mehr. Aber freue mich schon aufs nächste Mortal Kombat was auch für den PC kommt. Da habe ich mal wieder richtig Bock zu.

Finde, auch wenn ich keine Konsolen nutze, das sie trotzdem ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

würde meinen PC nie gegen eine Konsole eintauschen. 
Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit gamepads anfreunden - Maus und Tastatur sind viel intuitiver und schneller


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2011)

Zed3D schrieb:
			
		

> würde meinen PC nie gegen eine Konsole eintauschen.
> Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit gamepads anfreunden - Maus und Tastatur sind viel intuitiver und schneller



Bei NFS und FIFA ist ein Gamepad von Vorteil, aber bei allen anderen Games (v. a. COD, BFBC2, etc.) ..... NICHT!!
Zumal es ja auch Gamepads für PC gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Bei NFS und FIFA ist ein Gamepad von Vorteil, aber bei allen anderen Games (v. a. COD, BFBC2, etc.) ..... NICHT!!
> Zumal es ja auch Gamepads für PC gibt.


 
The Force Unleashed ohne Pad ist aber beschissen zu spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Ist bei Action Adventures das Selbe.
Manche Dinge funktionieren mit Analogstick halt besser.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2011)

Ein PC mit Gamepad und Anschluss am TV hat dann finde ich spielemäßig kaum Nachteile gegenüber einer Konsole.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Ein Fernseher ist in der Regel weiter weg, da finde ich es blöd, mit Maus/Tastaur unbequem auf der Couch zu sitzen, anstatt bequem am Schreibtisch.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fernseher ist in der Regel weiter weg, da finde ich es blöd, mit Maus/Tastaur unbequem auf der Couch zu sitzen, anstatt bequem am Schreibtisch.



Jaa stimmt. Auf der Couch mit der Maus ist echt zum k*tzen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ein PC mit Gamepad und Anschluss am TV hat dann finde ich spielemäßig kaum Nachteile gegenüber einer Konsole.


 Doch hat er.
Durch die Ausnützung der vollen Auflösung sollte man sich nicht so weit weg setzen und das ist nicht immer vernünftig(!) möglich.

Das mit Maus und Tastatur finde ich auch ungünstig, aber man könnte ja Shooter mit Gamepad spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> ... aber man könnte ja Shooter mit Gamepad spielen.


 
Oder mit Kinetic für den PC.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Gibt es da schon Plastikknarren für Shooter?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man damit was ordentliches spielen soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Du benutzt Softairwaffen, authentische natürlich. Daher kostet Call of Duty 8 auch 888€ in der Kinetic Version.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Du benutzt Softairwaffen, authentische natürlich. Daher kostet Call of Duty 8 auch 888€ in der Kinetic Version.



Wie viele Waffen sind dann da drin inbegiffen? 

Am Besten wäre doch TFU mit Kinect.  Mit Laserschwert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wie viele Waffen sind dann da drin inbegiffen?



Da hält sich Activision noch bedeckt, aber ich rechne fest mit einem Raketenwerfer. 



Abufaso schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre doch TFU mit Kinect.  Mit Laserschwert.



Da musst du aber tierisch aufpassen, nicht dass du dir beim Machtsprung den Schädel an der Decke einschlägst oder mit einem Machtgriff den Fernseher runterreißt.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst du aber tierisch aufpassen, nicht dass du dir beim Machtsprung den Schädel an der Decke einschlägst oder mit einem Machtgriff den Fernseher runterreißt.



Oder dass man beim Macht Würge Griff nicht aus Versehen den kleinen Bruder erwürgt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Den Macht-Blitz will ich aber sehen.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2011)

Oder der Laserschwert Wurf.


----------



## Primer (5. Mai 2011)

Star Wars Theme

Da habt ihr euren Macht-Contoller XD

Ist aber nicht USB tauglich


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2011)

War ja klar, ich als iOS Nutzer kann mir den Link natürlich nicht angucken da man da anscheinend Flash braucht!


----------



## Verminaard (6. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> War ja klar, ich als iOS Nutzer kann mir den Link natürlich nicht angucken da man da anscheinend Flash braucht!


 
PC vs Apple? *anzettel*


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2011)

PC vs. Mac oder PC vs. iOS?
Der PC wird in beiden Vergleichen gewinnen. 

Aber iOS gegen Windows Phone 7 könnte eng werden..


----------



## biohaufen (7. Mai 2011)

[x]    _PC; Ganz klar PC, obwohl mit den ganzen Konsolenports 
_


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

> Aber iOS gegen Windows Phone 7 könnte eng werden..


 
Ja... welches ist weniger schlecht?


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Ja... welches ist weniger schlecht?



Ansichtssache würd ich sagen.


----------



## sfc (7. Mai 2011)

L.A Noire soll für die X-Box auf 3 DVDs erscheinen, die man wahrend (!) des Spiels wechseln muss. Warum erinnert mich das nur an meinen Kasettenrecorder, den im Anfang der 90er Jahre entsorgt habe?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2011)

sfc schrieb:
			
		

> L.A Noire soll für die X-Box auf 3 DVDs erscheinen, die man wahrend (!) des Spiels wechseln muss. Warum erinnert mich das nur an meinen Kasettenrecorder, den im Anfang der 90er Jahre entsorgt habe?



Wenn Microsoft die Blu-Ray Disc als Speichermedium nicht ignorieren würde, dann wäre das kein Problem...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> War ja klar, ich als iOS Nutzer kann mir den Link natürlich nicht angucken da man da anscheinend Flash braucht!


 
Tja, ist halt noch ein Flash Video. Youtube hat ja extra für Apple schon auf MP4 umgestellt, aber eben noch nicht alle Videoportale. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja... welches ist weniger schlecht?



Mein aktuelles Handy hat auch Windows 7 Mobile drauf.
Das Erste, was ich gemacht habe, war das zu entsorgen und die Version 6.5 draufzupacken, die ist wesentlich besser, frei veränderbar.
Sieben Mobile ist genauso abgeriegelt wie iOS, zum


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Also wenn wir hier auch noch Handys mit rein nehmen, sind wir bald auf 1000 Seiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Nur wenn man das Handy als Pad Ersatz benutzen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Weder Handy noch Pad zählen als Konsole.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Mai 2011)

Ja aber Handy als Eingabegeraet..
Leute mit viel Skill zocken ja auch Shooter mit Lenkrad!

@ sfc, du kennst die Diskettenzeit auf dem C64 oder Amiga nicht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Disk wechseln gab es auch auf dem PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das mit dem Disk wechseln gab es auch auf dem PC.


 
Gibts immer noch, schau dir GTA 4 an, da muss man auch zwei Scheiben installieren, weil die PC Games auch auch noch nicht auf Blue Ray geschafft haben.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

* installieren *ist hier der springende Punkt- wenn muss man am PC genau ein mal, bei der Installation wechseln; auf der Konsole dagegen bleibt unter Umständen das Spiel plötzlich stehen und man bekommt die Meldung zu lesen, dass man die CD/DVD wechseln muss... das ist mir auf dem PC noch nicht passiert

Man kann zwar auch auf der Konsole Spiele installieren aber die recht kleinen Festplatten sind so schnell überfüllt und speziell auf der X-Box (die ja das Wechselproblem hat) bekommt man schnell Probleme; die X-Box frisst ja auch nur überteuerte Spezialfestplatten


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> * installieren *ist hier der springende Punkt- wenn muss man am PC genau ein mal, bei der Installation wechseln; auf der Konsole dagegen bleibt unter Umständen das Spiel plötzlich stehen und man bekommt die Meldung zu lesen, dass man die CD/DVD wechseln muss... das ist mir auf dem PC noch nicht passiert



Auf der Konsole kannst du das Game aber ebenso installieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Man kann auch die Festplatte tauschen, sonst wüßte ich nicht, wo bei mir die 500GB Platte her käme.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

> Man kann auch die Festplatte tauschen, sonst wüßte ich nicht, wo bei mir die 500GB Platte her käme.


 
Ach ja? Für die Xbox 360 gibt es keine offiziellen 500GiB Platten


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Die kleinste Xbox 360 hat eine 120Gb Festplatte und da passt auch ein Game drauf, was auf drei DVDs ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Sind auch nicht notwendig, da bei mir noch ca. 300GB frei sind.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

> Die kleinste Xbox 360 hat eine 120Gb Festplatte und da passt auch ein Game drauf, was auf drei DVDs ist.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass die "kleinste" Xbox KEINE Festplatte hat sondern nur eine 4GiB Speicherkarte...

...passt auf eine 120GiB Platte vielleicht _ein_ 3-DVD Spiel... vielleicht auch noch ein zweites, nach dem vierten, spätestens dem fünften ist sie voll

Will man dann eine neue Platte kaufen steht man vor einem Problem: die größten haben auch nur 250GB, alle sind überteuert




> Sind auch nicht notwendig, da bei mir noch ca. 300GB frei sind.


 
300GB frei... von den insgesamt 250GB? Irgendwas stimmt da nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Ähm, 500-300=200.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die "kleinste" Xbox KEINE Festplatte hat sondern nur eine 4GiB Speicherkarte...



Die kleinste Box, die eine Festplatte hat, natürlich, es gibt ja Boxen mit verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

> Ähm, 500-300=200.


 
Ja?

Wie erklärt das, dass du auf einer 250GB HDD angeblich 300GB frei hast?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich versuchs mal so:


Nailgun schrieb:


> Man kann auch die Festplatte tauschen, sonst wüßte ich nicht, wo bei mir die 500GB Platte her käme.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

Es gibt keine 500GB Platten für die Xbox 360, auch keine zum nachrüsten

Wenn du irgendeine inoffizielle gemoddete hast... kann jederzeit ein Firmwareupdate kommen, dass sie de-facto unbrauchbar macht, wäre nicht das erste Mal


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich eine Xbox360 habe.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

Um die geht es hier aber die ganze Zeit; bei der PS3 gibt es das "DVD-Wechsel Problem" sowieso nicht... dort hat man andere Probleme


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Um die geht es hier aber die ganze Zeit; bei der PS3 gibt es das "DVD-Wechsel Problem" sowieso nicht... dort hat man andere Probleme



Und die wären?


----------



## Chillaa (7. Mai 2011)

Spieleabhängig.
Ego-Shooter, Strategiespiele, Simulationen sind meist auf dem PC besser zu spielen. 
Rennen, Fifa und Sport Spiele sind besser auf der Konsole, dank kinetic und sonstigem.
Aber insgesammt muss einfach die Spiel Atmosphäre gut sein, und das liegt dann an den Spielemachern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Um die geht es hier aber die ganze Zeit; bei der PS3 gibt es das "DVD-Wechsel Problem" sowieso nicht... dort hat man andere Probleme


Nö, du bist erst am Ende deines Beitrags speziell auf die Xbox eingegangen, was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass man bei beiden Konsolen die Platte tauschen kann. 
Irgendwer hat mal in diesen Thread nen Link zu günstigen Xbox Platten rein gestellt, frag mich aber nicht mehr wo, da ich zu faul bin, den zu suchen. 

Dass dir das Discwechselproblem noch nie passiert ist, liegt vielleicht auch an deinem Alter. 
Manche hier zocken ja doch schon seit über 20 Jahren.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die wären?


 
Vor allem höherer Preis und Kinect- irgendeinen Grund muss es ja dafür geben, dass irgendjemand die Xbox kauft...



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, du bist erst am Ende deines Beitrags speziell auf die Xbox eingegangen


 
Das stimmt nicht; die "Plattendiskussion" ist von diesem Beitrag ausgegangen, bei dem es explizit um die Xbox ging:



sfc schrieb:


> L.A Noire soll* für die X-Box *auf 3 DVDs erscheinen, die man wahrend (!) des Spiels wechseln muss. Warum erinnert mich das nur an meinen Kasettenrecorder, den im Anfang der 90er Jahre entsorgt habe?


Daraufhin mein Einwand (ebenfalls explizit auf die Xbox bezogen):


Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann zwar auch auf der Konsole Spiele installieren aber die recht kleinen Festplatten sind so schnell überfüllt und *speziell auf der X-Box* (die ja das Wechselproblem hat) bekommt man schnell Probleme; die X-Box frisst ja auch nur überteuerte Spezialfestplatten


zwei Posts später kam dann deine offensichtlich darauf bezogene Antwort


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch die Festplatte tauschen, sonst wüßte ich nicht, wo bei mir die 500GB Platte her käme.





			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass man bei beiden Konsolen die Platte tauschen kann.


Was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass es bei der Xbox maximal (im Vergleich zu PC Platten stark überteuerte) 250GB gibt, für das komplette Installieren einer Spielesammlung immernoch zu wenig



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Dass dir das Discwechselproblem noch nie passiert ist, liegt vielleicht auch an deinem Alter.
> Manche hier zocken ja doch schon seit über 20 Jahren.


Als ich mit dem Zocken begonnen habe waren "Discs" als Speichermedium für Spiele noch nicht selbstverständlich...

Aber jetzt, wo du es sagst... kann sein, dass ich seinerzeit bei X-Wing Alliance irgendwo in der Mitte der Kampagne ein mal die CD wechseln musste; sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, seit dem (1999) kann ich mich jedenfalls an kein anderes Spiel erinnern, bei dem man nach der Installation CD2 gebraucht hätte; wenn eventuell für den Multiplayer aber nicht mit einem Wechsel im laufenden Spiel

Moderne PCs haben sowieso oft zwei Laufwerke, selbst wenn einem ein altes Spiel unterkommt, bei dem man wechseln müsste wäre das kein Problem


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem höherer Preis und Kinect- irgendeinen Grund muss es ja dafür geben, dass irgendjemand die Xbox kauft...



Wow, was fûr ein "Problem"...
Das scheint wohl irgendwie nicht ganz so dramatisch zu sein, wie du es darstellst:

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...eberholt-Verkaufszahlen-weltweit-6105517.html



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Moderne PCs haben sowieso oft zwei Laufwerke, selbst wenn einem ein altes Spiel unterkommt, bei dem man wechseln müsste wäre das kein Problem



Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen. Kannst du das irgendwie belegen? Ich meine, mein PC ist nicht gerade unmodern und hat nur ein Laufwerk, genau wie mein Arbeitsrechner, weil zwei Laufwerke im Normalfall unnötig sind.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Mai 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass es bei der Xbox maximal (im Vergleich zu PC Platten stark überteuerte) 250GB gibt, für das komplette Installieren einer Spielesammlung immernoch zu wenig



Unter anderem haben die meisten Konsolenuser (ich behaupte das mal) nur Ihre Spiele auf der Konsole installiert.
Warum PC User immer mehr HDD Platz brauchen, liegt nur bedingt an der Größe der Spiele oder Arbeitsdateien.
Filme, zig gB Musik die man eh nicht hoert, Imagedateien fuer Spiele, die man eh kaum spielt aber haben muss, und Pornos in verschiedenster Form.
Und genau diese Sachen entfallen bei ner Konsole.
Deswegen ist auch dein Argument wieder mal unsinnig.
Nochmal fuer dich: viele viele viele Konsolenuser haben auch einen PC, seis ein Laptop, einen Arbeitsrechner, einen vollwertigen Gamingpc oder mehrere dieser Dinger noch nebenbei rumstehen. Fuer diese Geraete haben sie dann oft auch externe Speichermedien fuer die oben genannten Inhalte.



Superwip schrieb:


> Als ich mit dem Zocken begonnen habe waren "Discs" als Speichermedium für Spiele noch nicht selbstverständlich...
> 
> Aber jetzt, wo du es sagst... kann sein, dass ich seinerzeit bei X-Wing Alliance irgendwo in der Mitte der Kampagne ein mal die CD wechseln musste; sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, seit dem (1999) kann ich mich jedenfalls an kein anderes Spiel erinnern, bei dem man nach der Installation CD2 gebraucht hätte; wenn eventuell für den Multiplayer aber nicht mit einem Wechsel im laufenden Spiel



Und selbst da gab es Konsolen, hat nur keinen gestoert damals.
Haettest du seit dem auch jedes Spiel gekauft, und nicht anders besorgt, und waeren dir viele viele andere gefolgt, haetten wir diesen Thread heute nicht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Moderne PCs haben sowieso oft zwei Laufwerke, selbst wenn einem ein altes Spiel unterkommt, bei dem man wechseln müsste wäre das kein Problem



Der moderne Rechner hat irgendwie gar kein Laufwerk mehr, wozu auch?
Das ist alles langsam und umstaendlich.

Der letzte Rechner bei mir im Haushalt der zwei Laufwerke hatte, war vor ca 7 Jahren.
Damals dachte ich auch, es waere toll CD's on the Fly zu kopieren, wie damals am Amiga mit den Disketten.
Irgendwie habe ich diese moegliche Funktion aber nie genutzt.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Mai 2011)

Mein PC hat auch noch zwei Laufwerke, die aber schon eine Zeit lang nicht mehr genutzt wurden. Wenn ein Freund mir etwas schicken möchte, zieht er es entweder auf einen USB Stick bzw. auf eine externe HDD oder lädt es gleich irgendwo hoch, was natürlich komfortabler ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2011)

Meine Festplatte umfasst 160 GB. Das ist mehr als ausreichend für einen reinen Spielerechner. Von mir aus können sie auch Blu-Ray zum Standard machen, die Frage ist nur: Ist das notwendig für vielleicht ein Spiel im Jahr was die erhöhte Datenaufnahmekapaziät ausnutzt? Abgesehen davon: Blu-Ray wird ja wahrscheinlich sowieso die DVD irgendwann ablösen und die nächste Konsolen-Generation wird vermutlich kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr haben.

PS: Mein PC hat auch 2 Laufwerke (Blu-Ray und DVD).


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2011)

Cook2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen. Kannst du das irgendwie belegen? Ich meine, mein PC ist nicht gerade unmodern und hat nur ein Laufwerk, genau wie mein Arbeitsrechner, weil zwei Laufwerke im Normalfall unnötig sind.


 
Na eben: zwei Laufwerke sind unnötig- eben nicht zuletzt weil man die Spiele, bei denen man am PC während dem Spiel die Scheibe wechseln muss an einer Hand abzählen kann



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Unter anderem haben die meisten Konsolenuser (ich behaupte das mal) nur Ihre Spiele auf der Konsole installiert. Warum PC User immer mehr HDD Platz brauchen, liegt nur bedingt an der Größe der Spiele oder Arbeitsdateien.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass die Konsolen oft auch als achso tolle Multimediaplattformen umschwärmt werden... meine (PC) Spielesammlung hat deutlich mehr als 250GB...

Aktuelle Spiele haben in der Regel zwischen 5 und 20GB, in einigen Ausnahmen auch mehr; 250GB sind da nicht unerschöpflich...



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal fuer dich: viele viele viele Konsolenuser haben auch einen PC, seis ein Laptop, einen Arbeitsrechner, einen vollwertigen Gamingpc oder mehrere dieser Dinger noch nebenbei rumstehen.


 
Wozu brauchen sie dann noch eine Konsole?

Für Exklusivspiele?

Und wer kauft dann die ganzen Crossplattformshooter auf der Konsole?



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst da gab es Konsolen, hat nur keinen gestoert damals.


 
Das Konzept Konsole war damals einfach ein anderes, Crossplattformentwicklungen gab es kaum, eher hat man versucht durch die hochspezialisierte Hardware Spielekonzepte zu realisieren, die am PC damals nicht möglich waren

Etwa zeitgleich mit dem Siegeszug der CD hat sich das geändert; spätestens seit der "Playstation- Generation" sind die Konsolen nurnoch schlechtere PCs; zu dieser Zeit haben auch Konsolenlimitierte Crossplattformentwicklungen und der massive Einsatz der Konsolen als DRM Plattform ihren Anfang genommen



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Haettest du seit dem auch jedes Spiel gekauft, und nicht anders besorgt, und waeren dir viele viele andere gefolgt, haetten wir diesen Thread heute nicht.


 
Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel raubkopiert...

Natürlich sind Raubkopierer auch zu einem großen Teil für die Probleme des PC verantwortlich aber Konsolenspieler sind mindestens genauso schlimm

Würde niemand auf der Konsole spielen wollen wären die Konsolen für die Publisher auch keine Alternative


----------



## we3dm4n (8. Mai 2011)

Den Link zu den günstigen HDDs hatte ich gepostet. Es handelt sich dabei um den chin. Onlineshop dealextreme.com, die Produkte sind da einfach erstklassig und die Preise erst recht, ebenso ist es vollkommen egal, dass die HDDs nicht Original von Microsoft kommen - es macht einfach keinen Unterschied und ein Banngrund ist dies auch nicht. Letzteres habe ich nur nochmal extra erwähnt da sonst vllt soetwas in der Art von Superwip gekommen.

UND schon wieder schreibst du, Superwip, nur Müll. "Inoffiziell" gemoddete Konsolen würden selbst beim Aufspielen eines offiziellen Updates nicht unbrauchbar werden, es wäre eben nur der Softwarehack weg und evtl. nicht mehr möglich. Dies kann man aber ebenso einfach verhindern.


Ich habe in meiner Slim eine 250GB Festplatte, mehr ist im Moment noch nicht offiziell durch die Xbox 360 unterstützt. Die Festplatte ist noch nicht mal zur Hälfte voll, obwohl ich da jegliches Spiel installiert habe, was ich besitze (29 Stück). Dazu kommen dann noch einige Minispiele vom Marktplatz und anderer DLC, wie Trailer, Demos, Videos...
OH ja, es sind sogar hauptsächlich aktuelle Titel.


Wozu ich eine Konsole, nein, mehrere Konsolen habe (aktuell benutze ich 360, Xbox 1 & PS3)?
Meine Güte, es macht mir einfach Spaß nur den Fernseher anschalten zu müssen (von der Couch), sich den Controller zu schnappen und damit die Konsole anschalten und dann loszocken. Ich muss mir um keine möglichen Probleme (Treiber oder what ever) Gedanken machen, ich kann nach ein paar Sekunden direkt losspielen und muss nicht erst eine typische PC Bootzeit abwarten und Mensch - ich kann mich schön zurücklehnen und den Controller locker hängen lassen.
Klar schreibe ich gerade von meinem Gaming PC, und? Ich mag beides nicht missen und vorallem nicht die Exklusivtitel der Konsolen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Die Spiele für die Xbox sind ja in der Regel auf einer DVD (gibts welche auf mehreren Scheiben) und wenn du das installierst, sind halt 6GB weg (oder wie viel auch immer). Ich kenne auch niemanden, der Platzprobleme auf seiner Xbox Festplatte hat und einige benutzen eben die 120GB Version.


----------



## widder0815 (8. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Mein PC hat auch noch zwei Laufwerke, die aber schon eine Zeit lang nicht mehr genutzt wurden. Wenn ein Freund mir etwas schicken möchte, zieht er es entweder auf einen USB Stick bzw. auf eine externe HDD oder lädt es gleich irgendwo hoch, was natürlich komfortabler ist.


 

hahahahaha !!! *Ertappt* !!!  ... Wenn du dir Games Gekauft hättest , bräuchtest du das DVD Laufwerk (aber wenn man Games Raubkopiert vom USB stick zieht oder aus dem Netz Loadet dann nicht)
Ausser du hast ein Steam ACC (Aber nun ja)


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2011)

Platzprobleme entstehen imo nur durch das "Messie-Verhalten". Selbst für einen Multimedia PC sollte ne 300 GB festplatte ausreichen. Die Veraussetzung dafür ist nur, dass man ältere, nicht mehr oder sehr selten verwendete Dateien löscht und kein Raubkopierer ist. Wenn man nämlich für Filme, Musik und Spiele bezahlt sinds viel weniger. 

Die Bootzeit aktueller PC-Systeme beträgt übrigens 20 Sekunden und weniger. Nicht der Rede wert imo.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. Mai 2011)

Von den Nerd-PCs vllt, aber ganz sicher nicht vom normalen Nutzer - hört doch endlich mal auf von diesem Forum auf die Allgemeinheit zu schließen. So ein Unsinn.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

Die 20sec mit Sieben?
Ohne SSD?

Dann wäre das wirklich ein Fortschritt gegenüber Vista, denn da konnte man davon nur träumen.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. Mai 2011)

Ja, Win 7 bootet bei mir selbst von HDD sehr schnell, aber wie gesagt sollte man es unterlassen von hier auf die Welt zu schließen


----------



## Primer (8. Mai 2011)

Na lieber die 1 minute Hochfahren und 20min Installation in Kauf nehmen, als im Spiel dann durch lange Ladezeiten genervt zu werden und mein Gott es gibt Spiele da ist diese fast lächerlich lang. Subjektiv geshen geht mir eine ständig längere Ladezeit mehr auf den Keks als die Installation, da kann ich nebenher noch mein Tagesgeschäft machen und muss nicht ingame die tollen Renderscreens bestaunen, dessen Grafik sowieso nicht erreicht wird....


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Den Link zu den günstigen HDDs hatte ich gepostet. Es handelt sich dabei um den chin. Onlineshop dealextreme.com


 
Oh ja, irgendwelche Chinesischen Onlineshops oder E-Bay Händler als Preisreferenz nehmen...

Und selbst dort kostet eine -inoffizielle- 250GB Xbox 360HDD immerhin 33,45€... ohne Steuern und Zoll!

Für den Preis bekommt man am PC bereits 750GiB @ 3,5 Zoll oder 320GiB @ 2,5 Zoll



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> ebenso ist es vollkommen egal, dass die HDDs nicht Original von Microsoft kommen - es macht einfach keinen Unterschied


 
Nein ist es nicht; die inoffiziellen Festplatten könnten in Zukunft jederzeit von Microsoft per Softwareupdate aus heiterem Himmel ausgeschlossen werden- dann steht man plötzlich ohne HDD da; in der Vergangenheit ist das ja bereits durchaus vorgekommen, etwa bei den Datel Karten

Mit einer inoffiziellen Platte geht man daher ein nicht unerhebliches Risiko ein



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> UND schon wieder schreibst du, Superwip, nur Müll. "Inoffiziell" gemoddete Konsolen würden selbst beim Aufspielen eines offiziellen Updates nicht unbrauchbar werden


 
Nein. ich bezog mich auf die Festplatte



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine 500GB Platten für die Xbox 360, auch keine zum nachrüsten
> 
> Wenn du irgendeine inoffizielle gemoddete hast... kann jederzeit ein Firmwareupdate kommen, dass sie de-facto unbrauchbar macht, wäre nicht das erste Mal





			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu ich eine Konsole, nein, mehrere Konsolen habe (aktuell benutze ich 360, Xbox 1 & PS3)?


 
Eine Xbox1?! Das ist doch echt die unnötigste Konsole des letzten Jahrzehnts; die Exklusivtitel kann man fast an einer Hand abzählen, ein besonders guter ist nicht dabei; selbst Microsofts Plattformköder Halo 1+2 haben es am Ende auf den PC geschafft



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, es macht mir einfach Spaß nur den Fernseher anschalten zu müssen (von der Couch), sich den Controller zu schnappen und damit die Konsole anschalten und dann loszocken.


 
Geht das mit dem PC denn nicht?



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mir um keine möglichen Probleme (Treiber oder what ever) Gedanken machen


 
Wenn du sowieso einen PC hast ist das sowieso nicht nötig, da für das Zocken am TV kein höherer "Softwarewartungsaufwand" entsteht



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nach ein paar Sekunden direkt losspielen und muss nicht erst eine typische PC Bootzeit abwarten


 
Auf der Konsole nutzt du doch bestimmt den Standby? Das kannst du am PC auch

Die gegebenenfalls längere Bootzeit (die man aber sehr stark verkürzen kann, wenn man es darauf anlegt) macht der PC bei den Ladezeiten locker wett



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> und Mensch - ich kann mich schön zurücklehnen und den Controller locker hängen lassen.


 
Kannst du das am PC nicht?

Ich habe hier den Eindruck, dass du hauptsächlich auf den Konsolen spielst, weil du immernoch in dem alten Schema

"PC-> Maus, Tastatur, Schreibtisch"

"Konsole-> Couch, TV, Controller" 

denkst; dafür gibt es aber schon seit Jahren keinen Grund mehr, mit einem PC kann man genausogut wie mit einer Konsole mit Controller am TV zocken



			
				we3dm4n schrieb:
			
		

> und vorallem nicht die Exklusivtitel der Konsolen.


 
Dann solltest du dir aber wenigstens der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass jeder einzelne dieser Exklusivtitel am PC noch viel besser sein könnte



			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Platzprobleme entstehen imo nur durch das "Messie-Verhalten"


 
Bei GB Preisen im einstelligen Centbereich besteht ja auch wirklich kein Grund irgendwas zu löschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ja, Win 7 bootet bei mir selbst von HDD sehr schnell, aber wie gesagt sollte man es unterlassen von hier auf die Welt zu schließen


 
Das nützt dir aber nicht, der Bios Post dauert nun mal und bis zum Ladebalken von Windows vergehen die Sekunden, egal ob schnelle SSD oder langsame Diskette.
Alleine schon wie lange das dauert, bis die USB Ports initialisiert sind.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2011)

Man kann auch Standby oder Ruhezustand verwenden

Die Konsole schaltet man in der Regel ja auch nicht vollständig aus


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

Was ich nicht brauche, schalte ich aus.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn du unnötigerweise ausschaltet solltest du dich nicht über Probleme beim Einschalten beschweren


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

Was heißt denn bitte unnötig?
Ständig steigender Stromverbrauch ist ein Problem und nicht die Lösung. 

Und wo habe ich mich bitte über Probleme beim Einschalten beschwert?


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2011)

> Was heißt denn bitte unnötig?
> Ständig steigender Stromverbrauch ist ein Problem und nicht die Lösung.


 
Standby ist eine elegante Lösung für das Problem der langen Hochfahrzeiten...

Die 2-3W Standbyverbrauch eines modernen PCs sind auch vernachlässigbar

Im Ruhezustand verbraucht ein PC auch überhaupt keinen Strom, da er ja tatsächlich vollständig ausgeschaltet wird; allerdings wird der Ruhezustand auch erst mit einer SSD wirklich schnell



> Und wo habe ich mich bitte über Probleme beim Einschalten beschwert?


 
Das klingt zumindest dannach...



> Die 20sec mit Sieben?
> Ohne SSD?
> 
> Dann wäre das wirklich ein Fortschritt gegenüber Vista, denn da konnte man davon nur träumen.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. Mai 2011)

Lol, ich schalte meine Box immer komplett aus, Standby bringt dir rein garnichts bei der Bootzeit...


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

Ja, nur summiert sich Standby, da ich ja nicht der Einzige auf dieser Welt bin. 

Nö, das war keine Beschwerde, mich hat es nur positiv überrascht.


----------



## we3dm4n (8. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte dich doch auch garnicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

Immer auf die Postingzeit achten, dann erkennt man meistens wer gemeint ist.


----------



## AchtBit (15. Juli 2011)

[PC] Es gibt einige Top Games exklusive für Konsolen wo ich schon gesappert hab. Ich muss halt ein paar Jährchen warten, bis die entsprechende Konsole auf den PC virtuallisierbar ist. Seit geraumer Zeit kann ich PS2 Games auf dem PC zocken. Die Games die ich wehmütig vor ein paar Jahren passieren lassen musste, laufen etz perfekt mit dem EMU auf meinem PC und lassen sich, dank DirektX 3D Schnittstelle, mit meiner HW sogar, bis zu 4-facher PS2 Auflösung, hoch skalieren und filtern.

Ich zock etz munter Tales of Rebirth in 2048x1152.


----------



## Predator7888 (15. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab ne xbox 360 und nen PC nur das problem is das die meisten meiner kumpels von pc null plan haben bzw. sich keinen ordentlichen leisten können die haben halt alle ne 360 ich hab mir nun au eine geholt aber die nehm ich eig nur wenn ich warum auch immer am pc nicht zocken kann


----------



## d b (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hab Ne PlayStation 3 und pc.
Beides super


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juli 2011)

Habe nen PC und ne Xbox 360 und finde beide sehr gut 

Habe jetzt für nichts gestimmt da es ja nur jeweils eins gibt aber nichts zusammen bzw. sonstige


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Habe nen PC und ne Xbox 360 und finde beide sehr gut
> 
> Habe jetzt für nichts gestimmt da es ja nur jeweils eins gibt aber nichts zusammen bzw. sonstige


 
Bei mir ists wie bei dir Kannst du dir Vorstellen als PC Only Mann nie Red Dead Redemtion gespielt zu haben...?

Die Umfrage ist Editierungsbedürftig. Mich würde mal Interessieren wer alles beides hat.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2011)

Durch Exklusiventwicklungen zum Kauf einer Plattform genötigt zu werden sollte kein Vorteil dieser Plattform sein



Sogut bestimmte Konsolenexklusive Spiele auch sein mögen, jedes davon wäre auf dem PC noch besser; das es aufgrund fragwürdiger wirtschaftlicher Entscheidungen nicht auf dem PC erschienen ist kann kaum ein Vorteil der Konsolen sein und schon garkein Grund sie zu mögen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Durch Exklusiventwicklungen zum Kauf einer Plattform genötigt zu werden sollte kein Vorteil dieser Plattform sein


 
Ist doch beim PC nicht anders, will man Anno spielen muss man einen PC kaufen, der eine Menge Geld kostet (sofern man das Spiel auch spielen und nicht nur ruckeln sehen will).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sogut bestimmte Konsolenexklusive Spiele auch sein mögen, jedes davon wäre auf dem PC noch besser; das es aufgrund fragwürdiger wirtschaftlicher Entscheidungen nicht auf dem PC erschienen ist kann kaum ein Vorteil der Konsolen sein und schon garkein Grund sie zu mögen


 
Eben das ist der Grund weshalb es eben doch ein großer Vorteil von Konsolen ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> So gut bestimmte Konsolenexklusive Spiele auch sein mögen, jedes davon wäre auf dem PC noch besser; das es aufgrund fragwürdiger wirtschaftlicher Entscheidungen nicht auf dem PC erschienen ist kann kaum ein Vorteil der Konsolen sein und schon garkein Grund sie zu mögen



Wieder mal eine reichlich subjektive und einseitige Sicht der Dinge, würde ich sagen.
Dabei bezieht sich jeder PC-Gamer auf Titel wie ArmA 2 als Kaufgrund für den PC.....
Sind dann diese Titel auch kein Vorteil für den PC????


EDIT:

Kannst du dich noch an diese Aussage von dir erinnern?



> Der EINZIGE Grund, aus dem man sich heute noch eine Konsole kaufen sollte sind gegebenenfalls Exklusivtitel.


----------



## jensi251 (15. Juli 2011)

Der einzige Grund für eine Konsole wäre Fifa


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund für eine Konsole wäre Fifa


 
Und GT5, Forza, Heavy Rain, Red Dead Redemption etc


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und GT5, Forza, Heavy Rain, Red Dead Redemption etc


 Genau.
Aber ansonsten hat der PC nur im Preis einen Nachteil.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2011)

fr3@k schrieb:


> und gt5, forza, heavy rain, red dead redemption etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, da stimme ich zu


----------



## sfc (15. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch beim PC nicht anders, will man Anno spielen muss man einen PC kaufen, der eine Menge Geld kostet (sofern man das Spiel auch spielen und nicht nur ruckeln sehen will).


 
Bei Anno hat das aber eher technische Gründe. Würde doch auf den antiken Kisten gar nicht laufen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es von der Steuerung eine Katastrophe wäre. Bei welchen Konsolentiteln wäre das umgekehrt der Fall?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es von der Steuerung eine Katastrophe wäre. Bei welchen Konsolentiteln wäre das umgekehrt der Fall?


 
Alle die Wiimote, Playstation Move oder Kinect als Steuerung brauchen.

Über die Qualität dieser Games schweige ich aber lieber


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Alle die Wiimote, Playstation Move oder Kinect als Steuerung brauchen.
> 
> Über die Qualität dieser Games schweige ich lieber


 Und für die Wii-Boys, man kann auch Wii-Spiele am PC spielen, mit der originalen Nintendobedienung und besserer Grafik.
Dasselbe mit NGC, GBA, GB, SNES, ... Die aber ohne original-Gamepad aber mit XBox-Gamepad 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und für die Wii-Boys, man kann auch Wii-Spiele am PC spielen, mit der originalen Nintendobedienung und besserer Grafik.



Stimmt. Das wollte ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Bei Anno hat das aber eher technische Gründe. Würde doch auf den antiken Kisten gar nicht laufen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es von der Steuerung eine Katastrophe wäre. Bei welchen Konsolentiteln wäre das umgekehrt der Fall?


 
Würde genauso laufen, wie alles andere auf, wieso sollte Anno nicht auf der Konsole laufen? 
Die Steuerung ist halt für Tastaturkürzel ausgelegt, aber mit der Maus ist es ebenfalls problemlos spielbar, also auch mit einem Controller, mit dem man den Zeiger hin und her schieben kann.
(da gibts dann auch eine Zielautomatik )


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2011)

Hammer wie militant Superwip und Co. sind. Ich poste was was wie "Mut zur Coexistens" anmutet und er dreht mir direkt wieder was draus von wegen Exklusivtitel kein Grund für Konsolen. Ganz ehrlich: entweder man will als ein Vertreter der einen Plattform, der anderen ne Chance geben ,oder man lässt es. Dann müsst ihr euch aber auch eingestehen ihr seid hier auch fehl am Platz.
Bei mir ergänzen sich Pc und Xbox jedenfalls prächtig. Und darüber freu ich mich.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer wie militant Superwip und Co. sind. Ich poste was was wie "Mut zur Coexistens" anmutet und er dreht mir direkt wieder was draus von wegen Exklusivtitel kein Grund für Konsolen. Ganz ehrlich: entweder man will als ein Vertreter der einen Plattform, der anderen ne Chance geben ,oder man lässt es. Dann müsst ihr euch aber auch eingestehen ihr seid hier auch fehl am Platz.
> Bei mir ergänzen sich Pc und Xbox jedenfalls prächtig. Und darüber freu ich mich.



Das unterschreibe ich!!!!!!


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das wollte ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


 Wenn du dabei Hilfe brauchst, kann ich dir gerne helfen 
An deiner HW kann es ja nicht scheitern 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2011)

> > So gut bestimmte Konsolenexklusive Spiele auch sein mögen, jedes davon wäre auf dem PC noch besser; das es aufgrund fragwürdiger wirtschaftlicher Entscheidungen nicht auf dem PC erschienen ist kann kaum ein Vorteil der Konsolen sein und schon garkein Grund sie zu mögen
> 
> 
> Wieder mal eine reichlich subjektive und einseitige Sicht der Dinge, würde ich sagen.
> ...


 
Ja, wenn man unbedingt einen bestimmten Exklusivtitel spielen will kann das ein Grund sein, warum man *notgedrungen zu einer Konsole greifen muss*

Ein Grundsätzlicher Vorteil der Konsolen kann das aber nicht sein; es gibt auf jeder Plattform Exklusivtitel



> Hammer wie militant Superwip und Co. sind. Ich poste was was wie "Mut zur Coexistens" anmutet und er dreht mir direkt wieder was draus von wegen Exklusivtitel kein Grund für Konsolen. Ganz ehrlich: entweder man will als ein Vertreter der einen Plattform, der anderen ne Chance geben ,oder man lässt es. Dann müsst ihr euch aber auch eingestehen ihr seid hier auch fehl am Platz.
> Bei mir ergänzen sich Pc und Xbox jedenfalls prächtig. Und darüber freu ich mich.​


 
Schau dir die ganzen miesen Crossplattformspiele an oder, noch schlimmer die Konsolenexklusiven Spiele- das haben wir den Konsolen zu verdanken, darum sollte jeder PC Spieler die Konsolen hassen!

Praktisch jedes Crossplattformspiel könnte wesentlich besser sein, wenn es PC exklusiv entwickelt worden wäre; damit meine ich garnicht mal so sehr die Grafik sondern vor allem auch Gameplay (Maus+ Tastatur Optimierung), Leveldesign (open World) und (Gameplayrelevante) Physik, ein moderner PC eröffnet hier völlig andere Möglichkeiten als die Konsolendinos

GTA IV, BF:BC2 und Crysis 2 dürften wohl etwa das Maximum darstellen, was die Konsolen drauf haben...


----------



## biohaufen (16. Juli 2011)

Ja und !?! Die details sind ungefähr auf Mittel wenn ich das mit dem PC Vergleiche, dann muss da mindestens ein i5 750, 2-4 GB RAM und eine HD 4770 oder 5750  bis HD 4850 drin sein


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2011)

> Ja und !?! Die details sind ungefähr auf Mittel wenn ich das mit dem PC Vergleiche, dann muss da mindestens ein i5 750, 2-4 GB RAM und eine HD 4770 oder 5750 bis HD 4850 drin sein


 
Also bitte... die Grafik entspricht -zumindest in neueren Spielen wie etwa den genannten- eher min am PC, meist auch mit grottiger Auflösung (720p oder sogar noch schlechter) und oft auch noch einer FPS Limitierung auf 30 wobei es selbst dann noch öfters Einbrüche und Ruckler gibt, etwa in GTA IV

Um "Konsolenequivalent" zocken zu können reicht auch ein Llano- ohne dezidierte GraKa... oder sogar noch weniger

Mit allem, was darüber hinausgeht kann man schon beginnen auch die grafischen Vorteile des PC genießen (mit Ausnahme vielleicht bei den hinterletzten Konsolenports, die auf dem PC extrem ineffizient laufen)


----------



## biohaufen (16. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte... die Grafik entspricht -zumindest in neueren Spielen wie etwa den genannten- eher min am PC, meist auch mit grottiger Auflösung (720p oder sogar noch schlechter) und oft auch noch einer FPS Limitierung auf 30 wobei es selbst dann noch öfters Einbrüche und Ruckler gibt, etwa in GTA IV
> 
> Um "Konsolenequivalent" zocken zu können reicht auch ein Llano- ohne dezidierte GraKa... oder sogar noch weniger
> 
> Mit allem, was darüber hinausgeht kann man schon beginnen auch die grafischen Vorteile des PC genießen (mit Ausnahme vielleicht bei den hinterletzten Konsolenports, die auf dem PC extrem ineffizient laufen)



Naja schlechte Auflösung Full HD xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich bin froh über meine Xbox!

Jetzt kann ich auch endlich exklusivtitel wie Lost Odyssey, Forza, GOW, etc. etc. spielen! Grafik hin oder her is mir wurscht! Da achte ich eh nicht drauf sondern nur darauf das ich Spaß beim spielen habe!
Bzw. gibt es auch genug Games die man in FullHD spielen kann!!


----------



## Primer (16. Juli 2011)

Nunja so unrecht hat Superwip doch auch nicht, wenn man mal die subjektiv zu betrachteten Exklusivtitel einer jeden Plattform ausklammert wären so ziemlich alle Spiele auf allen Plattformen gleich, nur das der PC hier technisch die Nase deutlich vorn hat und sich  zB. mehr Eingabemöglichkeiten bieten. Das einzige Laster das man dem PC wirklich als nachteilig anhängen könnte, wären eventuelle tech. Probleme, jedoch kann man die auch nur schwer pauschalisieren oder irgendwie Objektiv erheben.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nunja so unrecht hat Superwip doch auch nicht, wenn man mal die subjektiv zu betrachteten Exklusivtitel einer jeden Plattform ausklammert wären so ziemlich alle Spiele auf allen Plattformen gleich, nur das der PC hier technisch die Nase deutlich vorn hat und sich  zB. mehr Eingabemöglichkeiten bieten. Das einzige Laster das man dem PC wirklich als nachteilig anhängen könnte, wären eventuelle tech. Probleme, jedoch kann man die auch nur schwer pauschalisieren oder irgendwie Objektiv erheben.



Wie du schon sagst ist das subjektiv und nicht wirklich differenziert.

1. Macht es keinen Sinn etwas zu vergleichen, wenn man Vorteile der einen oder der anderen Sache von vorne herein unter fadenscheinigen Gründen ausklammert.

2. Haben Konsolen auch andere Vorteile, die PC-User gerne unter den Tisch kehren z.B. die einfachere Bedienbarkeit.

Von daher hat Superwip unrecht, da er das Thema Konsole vs. PC immer nur mit den gaaaaaanz großen PC-Scheuklappen betrachtet....





Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man unbedingt einen bestimmten Exklusivtitel spielen will kann das ein Grund sein, warum man *notgedrungen zu einer Konsole greifen muss*
> 
> Ein Grundsätzlicher Vorteil der Konsolen kann das aber nicht sein; es gibt auf jeder Plattform Exklusivtitel



Das ist keine objektive Argumentation.





> Schau dir die ganzen miesen Crossplattformspiele an oder, noch schlimmer die Konsolenexklusiven Spiele- das haben wir den Konsolen zu verdanken, darum sollte jeder PC Spieler die Konsolen hassen!



Tsss. Konsolen hassen. jetzt gehen wie langsam in den infantilen Bereich
Ohne Crossplattform-Entwicklung und den daraus resultierenden Umsätzen, ließen sich gewisse Projekte gar nicht realisieren, wie GTA IV mit 100.000.000$ Entwicklungskosten.
Und wenn Games wie die Assassin's Creed Reihe nicht für den PC umgesetzt würden, dann würde das dem PC massiv schaden.
Darüber sollte man als PC-User mal nachdenken, bevor man Multi-Plattform Entwicklung verteufelt.



> Praktisch jedes Crossplattformspiel könnte wesentlich besser sein, wenn es PC exklusiv entwickelt worden wäre



Siehe oben. Ohne die Umsetzung auf Konsolen würden finanzielle Mittel fehlen, die technisch hochwertige Umsetzungen rein finanziell erschweren würden.



> ; damit meine ich garnicht mal so sehr die Grafik sondern vor allem auch Gameplay (Maus+ Tastatur Optimierung)



Ja, ja. Tastatur und Maus. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es Spieler gibt, die nicht mit Maus und Tastatur spielen wollen? Wenn auf dem PC keine Gamepads unterstützt würden, dann würde ich persönlich nicht auf dem PC spielen, weil ich es seit 25 Jahren gewöhnt bin mit Joysticks und Gamepads zu spielen.
Ich weiß, "richtige" PC-Spieler spielen nur mit Tastatur und Maus
Trotzdem ist das keine Argument, denn die zusätzliche Gamepad-Unterstützung ist sehr wichtig für den PC als offene Plattform.



> Leveldesign (open World)



In Open World gibt es kein Level-Design, da es ja *OPEN*-World ist. Die Konsolen bremsen die Entwicklung in diesem Bereich nicht, wie Titel wie GTA, Mafia 2 (schickes PhysX), The Witcher 2 (fantastische Grafik) und Just Cause 2 (technisch grandioser PC-Titel) zeigen.



> und (Gameplayrelevante) Physik, ein moderner PC eröffnet hier völlig andere Möglichkeiten als die Konsolendinos



Diese Sachen umzusetzen liegt einzig in der Hand der Programmierer. Niemand verbietet den Entwicklern auf dem PC beispielsweise bessere Physik zu implementieren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juli 2011)

Achja ich spiele auch auf der Xbox 360 mal mit Tastatur und Maus einen Shooter wenn ich mal einen teste
Da braucht man nicht zwingend ein Pad


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Achja ich spiele auch auf der Xbox 360 mal mit Tastatur und Maus einen Shooter wenn ich mal einen teste
> Da braucht man nicht zwingend ein Pad



Ich kann es einfach nicht

Mit diesem blöden WASD und so weiter kann ich echt nicht umgehen.

Aber am Gamepad bin ich ein Artist


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich kann es einfach nicht
> 
> Mit diesem blöden WASD und so weiter kann ich echt nicht umgehen.
> 
> Aber am Gamepad bin ich ein Artist






Egal ob Pad oder Tastatur ich bin auch in beidem gleich gut


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Egal ob Pad oder Tastatur ich bin auch in beidem gleich gut



Da beneide ich dich für


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juli 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Naja schlechte Auflösung Full HD xD



Auf Konsole kann man die Spiele an der Hand abzählen, die wirklich mit 1080p laufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Auf Konsole kann man die Spiele an der Hand abzählen, die wirklich mit 1080p laufen.


 
Das stimmt. Und selbst die sind teilweise nur von 720p auf 1080p hochskaliert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Und selbst die sind teilweise nur von 720p auf 1080p hochskaliert.




aber für mich is die Grafik auf der Xbox 360 sowiso 2 rangig


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> aber für mich is die Grafik auf der Xbox 360 sowiso 2 rangig



Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> aber für mich is die Grafik auf der Xbox 360 sowiso 2 rangig



Mir ist sie überall zweitrangig. Story und Gameplay gehen vor.


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> [B schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exklusive Titel gibt es auf dem PC auch- mehr als auf jeder Konsole (vermutlich mehr als auf allen Konsolen zusammen) und meiner Meinung nach auch bessere



> 2. Haben Konsolen auch andere Vorteile, die PC-User gerne unter den Tisch kehren z.B. die einfachere Bedienbarkeit.


 
Sind Konsolen einfacher zu bedienen?

Konsole: hingehen- Spiel einlegen- Starten

PC: Starten

na ja...

Der "Wartungs und Konfigurationsaufwand" ist bei einem PC vielleicht _etwas_ höher aber meiner Meinung nach ist es das hundertmal wert



> Ohne Crossplattform-Entwicklung und den daraus resultierenden Umsätzen, ließen sich gewisse Projekte gar nicht realisieren, wie GTA IV mit 100.000.000$ Entwicklungskosten.
> Und wenn Games wie die Assassin's Creed Reihe nicht für den PC umgesetzt würden, dann würde das dem PC massiv schaden.
> Darüber sollte man als PC-User mal nachdenken, bevor man Multi-Plattform Entwicklung verteufelt.


 
Gäbe es keine Konsolen gäbe es nicht wesentlich weniger Spieler, zumindest nicht in den klassischen Generes, es würde sich einfach alles auf den PC verlagern.

Abgesehen davon... so teuer GTA IV auch war, es war so erfolgreich, dass alleine die Verkaufserlöse der PC Version ausgereicht hätten um die Entwicklung zu finanzieren- trotz (im Vergleich zu den Konsolen) verspätetem Start und den anfänglichen Radeon Problemen

Es gibt und gab ja auch schon viele, sehr aufwendige PC Exklusive Spiele



> Ja, ja. Tastatur und Maus. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es Spieler gibt, die nicht mit Maus und Tastatur spielen wollen? Wenn auf dem PC keine Gamepads unterstützt würden, dann würde ich persönlich nicht auf dem PC spielen, weil ich es seit 25 Jahren gewöhnt bin mit Joysticks und Gamepads zu spielen.
> Ich weiß, "richtige" PC-Spieler spielen nur mit Tastatur und Maus
> Trotzdem ist das keine Argument, denn die zusätzliche Gamepad-Unterstützung ist sehr wichtig für den PC als offene Plattform.


 
Eine Tastatur+Maus optimierte Steuerung muss nicht heißen, dass man das Spiel nichtmerhr per Gamepad spielen kann sondern vor allem, dass bei der Steuerung keine Rücksicht auf die Einschränkungen von Gamepads genommen wird, die Steueroptionen vieler moderner Egoshooter etwa sind relativ stark eingeschränkt (etwa kein Umschalten des Feuermodus), auf soetwas dürfte man keine Rücksicht nehmen

Vergleich mal Crysis mit Crysis 2, da wird sehr deutlich, was ich meine



> In Open World gibt es kein Level-Design, da es ja *OPEN*-World ist. Die Konsolen bremsen die Entwicklung in diesem Bereich nicht, wie Titel wie GTA, Mafia 2 (schickes PhysX), The Witcher 2 (fantastische Grafik) und Just Cause 2 (technisch grandioser PC-Titel) zeigen.


 
Die genannten Titel stellen aber auch das absolute Maximum dar, was die Konsolen jemals schaffen können

Die genannten Spiele bezahlen das Open-World Design alle etwa mit einer nur mittelmäßigen Physik (insbesondere bei der Zerstörbarkeit der Umgebung) und sie laufen auf den Konsolen teils auch nur Grenzwertig

Das die Konsolen bremsen sieht man eher daran, was sie nicht schaffen: das sieht man etwa beim Vergleich von Levels und Physik bei Crysis und Crysis 2 (letzteres ist klar schlechter obwohl neuer- aber eben Crossplattform) oder daran, dass in der Konsolenversion von BF3 einige Multiplayermaps teils um einiges kleiner und die Spielerhöchstzahlen niedriger sind



> Diese Sachen umzusetzen liegt einzig in der Hand der Programmierer. Niemand verbietet den Entwicklern auf dem PC beispielsweise bessere Physik zu implementieren.


 
Ich denke du unterschätzt den Aufwand hier etwas... man müsste alle Models überarbeiten, die von der Erweiterung der Physik profitieren sollen, dazu noch das Balancing, gegebenenfalls das Leveldesign und die Physikengine

Da könnte man fast gleich ein neues Spiel programmieren, das wäre auch kaum eine Portierung mehr, eher eine Neuentwicklung


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Exklusive Titel gibt es auf dem PC auch- mehr als auf jeder Konsole (vermutlich mehr als auf allen Konsolen zusammen) und meiner Meinung nach auch bessere



Ist ja schön das es auch für den PC exklisivtitel gibt aber das gibt es auch für die PS3, SNES, Gamecube etc. etc. etc. Und für den PC gibt es z.B. kein Final Fantasy oder ähnliche Japano RPG´s die ICH mehr als gerne spiele  





> Sind Konsolen einfacher zu bedienen?
> 
> Konsole: hingehen- Spiel einlegen- Starten
> 
> ...



PC = Spiele installieren und noch von Steam etc. runter laden  




> Gäbe es keine Konsolen gäbe es nicht wesentlich weniger Spieler, zumindest nicht in den klassischen Generes, es würde sich einfach alles auf den PC verlagern.
> 
> Abgesehen davon... so teuer GTA IV auch war, es war so erfolgreich, dass alleine die Verkaufserlöse der PC Version ausgereicht hätten um die Entwicklung zu finanzieren- trotz (im Vergleich zu den Konsolen) verspätetem Start und den anfänglichen Radeon Problemen
> 
> Es gibt und gab ja auch schon viele, sehr aufwendige PC Exklusive Spiele



Aber man bedenke das man damals GTA IV einfach nicht vernünftig spielen konnte auf dem PC  Bei der Konsole war es einfacher




> Eine Tastatur+Maus optimierte Steuerung muss nicht heißen, dass man das Spiel nichtmerhr per Gamepad spielen kann sondern vor allem, dass bei der Steuerung keine Rücksicht auf die Einschränkungen von Gamepads genommen wird, die Steueroptionen vieler moderner Egoshooter etwa sind relativ stark eingeschränkt (etwa kein Umschalten des Feuermodus), auf soetwas dürfte man keine Rücksicht nehmen
> 
> Vergleich mal Crysis mit Crysis 2, da wird sehr deutlich, was ich meine



Ich versteh jetzt zwar nicht ganz was du da meinst aber wenn man auf der Konsole mit Maus unt Tastatur spielen will wiso nicht ?  Anschließen und loszocken




> Die genannten Titel stellen aber auch das absolute Maximum dar, was die Konsolen jemals schaffen können
> 
> Die genannten Spiele bezahlen das Open-World Design alle etwa mit einer nur mittelmäßigen Physik (insbesondere bei der Zerstörbarkeit der Umgebung) und sie laufen auf den Konsolen teils auch nur Grenzwertig
> 
> Das die Konsolen bremsen sieht man eher daran, was sie nicht schaffen: das sieht man etwa beim Vergleich von Levels und Physik bei Crysis und Crysis 2 (letzteres ist klar schlechter obwohl neuer- aber eben Crossplattform) oder daran, dass in der Konsolenversion von BF3 einige Multiplayermaps teils um einiges kleiner und die Spielerhöchstzahlen niedriger sind



Grafik hin oder her! Auf der Konsole gehts nicht um die Grafik den da spiele ich z.B. auch mal ältere Games und da ist mir die Grafik so egal wie wenn in China en Sack Reis umfällt 




> Ich denke du unterschätzt den Aufwand hier etwas... man müsste alle Models überarbeiten, die von der Erweiterung der Physik profitieren sollen, dazu noch das Balancing, gegebenenfalls das Leveldesign und die Physikengine
> 
> Da könnte man fast gleich ein neues Spiel programmieren, das wäre auch kaum eine Portierung mehr, eher eine Neuentwicklung




Keiner sagt das die Entwickler die PC-Versionen an die Konsole anpassen müssen! Siehe BF3 !! Da ist die PC Version auch zigmal schöner und es komt trotzdem auch auf der Konsole raus!


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Exklusive Titel gibt es auf dem PC auch- mehr als auf jeder Konsole (vermutlich mehr als auf allen Konsolen zusammen) und meiner Meinung nach auch bessere



Das ist Ansichtssache. Mir gefallen die Konsolen-exklusiven Titel besser als die PC-exklusiven.



> Sind Konsolen einfacher zu bedienen?
> 
> Konsole: hingehen- Spiel einlegen- Starten
> 
> ...



Ein PC erfordert nicht nur "etwas" mehr Aufwand, sondern deutlich mehr, was auch irgendwo bei einer offenen Plattform logisch ist.



> Gäbe es keine Konsolen gäbe es nicht wesentlich weniger Spieler, zumindest nicht in den klassischen Generes, es würde sich einfach alles auf den PC verlagern.



Das ist rein hypothetisch. Es hat immer mehrere Plattformen gegeben und das wird auch so bleiben. Was wäre wenn, kannst weder du, noch ich prognostizieren.
Das worüber sich die PC-Gamer heute so aufregen, war zu Beginn der Computerspiel-Ära vollkommen normal und es hat auch niemanden gestört. Da wurden Games immer für C64, Sinclair Spectrum, Schneider CPC, Atari 800 entwickelt und veröffentlicht. Und der beliebteste Computer, der C64, hatte noch nicht mal die beste Grafik.



> Es gibt und gab ja auch schon viele, sehr aufwendige PC Exklusive Spiele



Die sind in den letzten Jahren immer weniger geworden, da vornehmlich für alle Plattformen entwickelt wird.



> Die genannten Titel stellen aber auch das absolute Maximum dar, was die Konsolen jemals schaffen können
> 
> Die genannten Spiele bezahlen das Open-World Design alle etwa mit einer nur mittelmäßigen Physik (insbesondere bei der Zerstörbarkeit der Umgebung) und sie laufen auf den Konsolen teils auch nur Grenzwertig



Es gibt Games bei denen ist die Umgebung zerstörbar wie BF oder Red Faction (beides Multi-Plattform). Nur ist es auch hier so: Es liegt einzig an den Programmierern ob es implementiert wird oder nicht. So ist die PS3 beispielsweise hervorragend für Physik-Berechnungen geeignet, wie Spiele wie Flowers eindrucksvoll zeigen.
Nehmen wir mal beispielsweise ein Game wie Just Cause 2 (das flächenmäßig größte Open-World Game). Klar wäre es toll wenn man dabei alles in Schutt und Asche legen könnte, aber wie will man das verwirklichen? Der Arbeitsaufwand wäre gigantisch und die Kosten genau so. Selbst wenn das Game PC-exklusiv sein würde, wäre so etwas nicht zu verwirklichen.



> Eine Tastatur+Maus optimierte Steuerung muss nicht heißen, dass man das Spiel nichtmerhr per Gamepad spielen kann sondern vor allem, dass bei der Steuerung keine Rücksicht auf die Einschränkungen von Gamepads genommen wird, die Steueroptionen vieler moderner Egoshooter etwa sind relativ stark eingeschränkt (etwa kein Umschalten des Feuermodus), auf soetwas dürfte man keine Rücksicht nehmen
> 
> Vergleich mal Crysis mit Crysis 2, da wird sehr deutlich, was ich meine



Habe ich. Bei Crysis 2 ist der Controller-Support deutlich besser als bei Crysis 1. So soll es sein



> Ich denke du unterschätzt den Aufwand hier etwas... man müsste alle Models überarbeiten, die von der Erweiterung der Physik profitieren sollen, dazu noch das Balancing, gegebenenfalls das Leveldesign und die Physikengine
> 
> Da könnte man fast gleich ein neues Spiel programmieren, das wäre auch kaum eine Portierung mehr, eher eine Neuentwicklung



Wie streetjumper auch schon sagt, zeigen einige Entwickler das es geht, Aufwand hin oder her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Exklusive Titel gibt es auf dem PC auch- mehr als auf jeder Konsole (vermutlich mehr als auf allen Konsolen zusammen) und meiner Meinung nach auch bessere


 
Es ist aber deutlich teurer, PC exklusive Titel spielen zu können als exklusive Konsolentitel, denn ein PC ist halt teurer, wenn man die PC exklusiven Titel auch vernünftig spielen will. Bei den Konsolen exklusiv Titel reicht eben eine Standardkonsole aus, wie es sie überall von der Stange gibt.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist aber deutlich teurer, PC exklusive Titel spielen zu können als exklusive Konsolentitel, denn ein PC ist halt teurer, wenn man die PC exklusiven Titel auch vernünftig spielen will. Bei den Konsolen exklusiv Titel reicht eben eine Standardkonsole aus, wie es sie überall von der Stange gibt.


 
Das ist richtig.

Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Das sich die Entwicklung im Game-Sektor verlangsamt hat, hat doch auch Vorteile. Man kann sich auch mal eine GTX580 gönnen, in der Gewissheit, dass man damit so einige Zeit leistungsmäßig gut aufgestellt ist.
Dieser ruinöse Aufrüstwahn der Neunziger und frühen Zweitausender ist zum Glück für den Geldbeutel vorbei. Ich persönlich möchte die Zeiten auch nicht zurück haben, in denen jeder neue Toptitel auch neue, noch schnellere Hardware erforderte, und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass irgendein Normalverdiener diese Zeiten gerne zurück hätte!

Da spiele ich doch lieber Multi-Plattform Games wie Assassin's Creed, Battlefield, Crysis 2 usw. und sehe über die teilweise Polygonarmut und hier und da verpixelte Texturen hinweg.


----------



## Dragon70 (17. Juli 2011)

Ein sehr gutes Thema hast du mit dieser Umfrage angeschnitten.



MFG Dragon


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

Mich stört vor allem die unpräzise und simplifizierte Steuerung bei Multiplattformtiteln. Ich finde es grausam, wenn die Figur nur noch von Skript zu Skript gelenkt werden kann. Springen, Bücken, zur Seite gucken usw. verboten. Nur an vorgeskripteten Szenen darf sie bestimmte Aktionen ausführen. Meist weist eine Texteinblendung noch darauf hin, dass man jetzt die Einheitstaste drücken darf, weil man willkürliche Gesetzte "Freiheiten" schlecht riechen kann. Ohne jemanden auf den Schlips treten zu wollen: Aber wer das gut findet, ist in meinen Augen kein Gamer. Das ist einfach nur noch stumpfsinnig Tastendrücken ohne Sinn und Verstand. Da lasse ich auch das wohlweile "Spielspaß"-Argument nicht mehr gelten. Wenn ich sehen will, wie ungelenkige Figuren an Fäden durch die Landschaft gezerrt werden, kann ich mir auch die Augsburger Puppenkiste anschauen.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Mich stört vor allem die unpräzise und simplifizierte Steuerung bei Multiplattformtiteln. Ich finde es grausam, wenn die Figur nur noch von Skript zu Skript gelenkt werden kann. Springen, Bücken, zur Seite gucken usw. verboten. Nur an vorgeskripteten Szenen darf sie bestimmte Aktionen ausführen. Meist weist eine Texteinblendung noch darauf hin, dass man jetzt die Einheitstaste drücken darf, weil man willkürliche Gesetzte "Freiheiten" schlecht riechen kann. Ohne jemanden auf den Schlips treten zu wollen



Ich habe in letzter Zeit mit Controller gespielt:

The Witcher 2, Bioshock, Crysis 2, NFS: Shift 2, Fable 3, Two Worlds 2, GTA IV:EFLC

In keinem dieser Games trifft das zu was du da sagst.

Also kannst du diese Aussage belegen???? Von welche Games redest du? Das es bei CoD so ist, ist bekannt, aber welche Top-Titel noch?



> Aber wer das gut findet, ist in meinen Augen kein Gamer. Das ist einfach nur noch stumpfsinnig Tastendrücken ohne Sinn und Verstand. Da lasse ich auch das wohlweile "Spielspaß"-Argument nicht mehr gelten. Wenn ich sehen will, wie ungelenkige Figuren an Fäden durch die Landschaft gezerrt werden, kann ich mir auch die Augsburger Puppenkiste anschauen.



Was soll diese Aussage denn? Ist man ein Gamer, weil man auf der Tastatur W oder A oder S oder D drücken kann? Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört, belegt aber wieder mal, dass sich der typische PC-Gamer für den Super-Elite-Gamer hält


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit mit Controller gespielt:
> 
> The Witcher 2, Bioshock 2, Crysis 2, NFS: Shift 2, Fable 3, Two Worlds 2, GTA IV:EFLC
> 
> ...




Seh das genauso!


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit mit Controller gespielt:
> 
> The Witcher 2, Bioshock, Crysis 2, NFS: Shift 2, Fable 3, Two Worlds 2, GTA IV:EFLC
> 
> ...



Mass Effect II und Arkham Asylum beispielsweise. In abgemildetere Form hast du das aber auch in den von dir genannten Spielen. Versuch doch mal bitte, dich in Crysis 2 hinzulegen oder um eine Ecke zu schielen, ohne gleich irgendwo festzukleben. 



> Was soll diese Aussage denn? Ist man ein Gamer, weil man auf der Tastatur W oder A oder S oder D drücken kann? Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört, belegt aber wieder mal, dass sich der typische PC-Gamer für den Super-Elite-Gamer hält



Kein Grund, gleich so empört zu reagieren. Hast doch selbst zwei Zeilen vorher geschrieben, dass diese Art der Steuerung nirgends vorliegen würde. Also solltest du genau wissen, was ich meine. Oder gibt es derartige Steuerungen doch und du fühlst dich ertappt?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Mass Effect II und Arkham Asylum beispielsweise.



Ich hab keine Ahnung wovon du da redest!?
Arkham Asylum ist mit Sicherheit kein Spiel, das sehr stark gescripted ist und das dem Spieler jede Menge Freiheiten gibt!



> Kein Grund, gleich so empört zu reagieren. Hast doch selbst zwei Zeilen vorher geschrieben, dass diese Art der Steuerung nirgends vorliegen würde. Also solltest du genau wissen, was ich meine. Oder gibt es derartige Steuerungen doch und du fühlst dich ertappt?



Natürlich reagiere ich da empört, wenn ein PC-"Gamer" wieder erzählt, dass andere Leute keine Gamer sind.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Juli 2011)

Ob PC oder Konsole is wurscht!

Bei beiden hat man Spielspaß und nur der zählt! Was bringt dir ne Realgrafik ?? Damit kannst auch nicht mehr wie mit ner Grafik von der Konsole


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> 
> Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Das sich die Entwicklung im Game-Sektor verlangsamt hat, hat doch auch Vorteile. Man kann sich auch mal eine GTX580 gönnen, in der Gewissheit, dass man damit so einige Zeit leistungsmäßig gut aufgestellt ist.



Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die mit einer alten Grafikkarte spielen, weil denen die Grafikpracht eben egal ist. Wer inzwischen auf Handys und iPads spielt, hat andere Ansprrüche, ebenso die Leute, die sich eben aufn Sofa setzen und die Xbox anwerfen.
Oder eben vorm Fernseher rumhüpfen, weil sie Kinetic haben.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dieser ruinöse Aufrüstwahn der Neunziger und frühen Zweitausender ist zum Glück für den Geldbeutel vorbei. Ich persönlich möchte die Zeiten auch nicht zurück haben, in denen jeder neue Toptitel auch neue, noch schnellere Hardware erforderte, und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass irgendein Normalverdiener diese Zeiten gerne zurück hätte!



Daran kann ich mich noch erinnern, da kam Doom 3 raus und es gab die Hardware noch gar nicht, um es voll ausfahren zu können, obwohl die Grafikkarten gerade erst aufm Markt gekommen sind, man hat als die Karte gekauft und hat ein halbes Jahr später neu gekauft, weil dann Half Life 2 rauskam. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da spiele ich doch lieber Multi-Plattform Games wie Assassin's Creed, Battlefield, Crysis 2 usw. und sehe über die teilweise Polygonarmut und hier und da verpixelte Texturen hinweg.



Ich finde die epischen Schlachten und das Dauergeballer von Call of Duty gut. Was kümmert mich die etwas schlechtere Grafik, wenn dafür aber das Feeling gut rüber kommt und inszenieren können die das Game.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daran kann ich mich noch erinnern, da kam Doom 3 raus und es gab die Hardware noch gar nicht, um es voll ausfahren zu können, obwohl die Grafikkarten gerade erst aufm Markt gekommen sind, man hat als die Karte gekauft und hat ein halbes Jahr später neu gekauft, weil dann Half Life 2 rauskam.



Ein Kumpel von mir hatte diese Phase aktiv mitgemacht. Ein PC-Ultra-Hardcore-Fan, der dauernd aufgerüstet hat.

Als ich ihn jetzt noch mal getroffen hatte, hat er mir erzählt, dass er sich vor kurzem eine XBox gekauft hat.
Er hatte keine Lust mehr auf Basteleien, keine Lust mehr auf Aufrüsten, keine Lust mehr auf Patches zu warten, damit ein Spiel überhaupt mal vernünftig funktioniert (z.B. GTA IV + AMD), keine Lust mehr auf Fehlersuche nach Black- oder Bluescreens.
Jetzt ist er absolut glücklicher und zufriedener XBox User.

So spielt das Leben


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Als ich ihn jetzt noch mal getroffen hatte, hat er mir erzählt, dass er sich vor kurzem eine XBox gekauft hat.
> Er hatte keine Lust mehr auf Basteleien, keine Lust mehr auf Aufrüsten, keine Lust mehr auf Patches zu warten, damit ein Spiel überhaupt mal vernünftig funktioniert (z.B. GTA IV + AMD), keine Lust mehr auf Fehlersuche nach Black- oder Bluescreens.
> Jetzt ist er absolut glücklicher und zufriedener XBox User.
> 
> So spielt das Leben


 
So einen kenne ich auch, hat früher die teueresten CPUs gekauft und die schnellsten Grafikkarten und ständig wurde nachgerüstet. Er hat auch schon mal schnell das Brett getauscht, weil er meint, dass das nicht perfekt war, und vor drei Jahren hat er aufgehört, alles verkauft, sich eine Xbox angeschafft und heute spielt er vom Sofa aus, fürs Internet hat er ein Notebook, mehr nicht.
Und er ist glücklicher als je zuvor.


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wovon du da redest!?
> Arkham Asylum ist mit Sicherheit kein Spiel, das sehr stark gescripted ist und das dem Spieler jede Menge Freiheiten gibt!



Sehe ich anders. Springen kann Batman auch nur an Stellen, wo das vorgsehen ist. Beim Klettern genau das Gleiche. Schlimm ist auch die Doppelt- und Dreifachbelegung aller möglichen Tasten. Ich gebe dir aber soweit recht, dass er sich immerhin räumlich frei bewegen kann. Unüberwindbare Ziegelsteine habe ich zumindest nicht in Erinnerung. Immerhin wird das ganze durch PhysX im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vernebelt. 



> Natürlich reagiere ich da empört, wenn ein PC-"Gamer" wieder erzählt, dass andere Leute keine Gamer sind.


Gib mir aber hinterher nicht die Schuld, wenn du vorzeitig ergraust. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So einen kenne ich auch, hat früher die  teueresten CPUs gekauft und die schnellsten Grafikkarten und ständig  wurde nachgerüstet. Er hat auch schon mal schnell das Brett getauscht,  weil er meint, dass das nicht perfekt war, und vor drei Jahren hat er  aufgehört, alles verkauft, sich eine Xbox angeschafft und heute spielt  er vom Sofa aus, fürs Internet hat er ein Notebook, mehr nicht.
> Und er ist glücklicher als je zuvor.



Prioritäten ändern sich eben. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren selbst das Interesse an PCs verloren und mich mehr anderen Sachen gewidmet. Einen Volksempfänger der Marke X-Box respektive PS3 habe ich mir zwischenzeitlich aber nicht zugelegt. Ich hab einfach fast gar nichts mehr gezockt. Vor etwa eineinhalb Jahren bin ich wieder auf den Zug aufgesprungen und fahre seither glücklich. 

Im Übrigen gibt es deinen Fall auch umgekehrt. Mein bester Kumpel labert mich jetzt ständig in ICQ zum Thema Grafikkarten und CPUs zu, weil er sich zum Geburtstag wieder einen High-End-Gaming-Rechner zusammenstellen will. Es wird wohl ein 2500k und eine GTX560/570. Seine PS3 will er einmotten und nur noch für ein paar Exklusivtitel nutzen. Von der eingeschränkten Steuerung und 90er-Jahre Grafik ist er ziemlich genervt. Außerdem ging kürzlich der Laser des BluRay-Laufwerks kaputt. Drei Wochen war die Konsole deswegen weg. Und selbst bezahlen durfte er das auch - trotz Gewährleistung. Er konnte nicht nachweisen, dass er den Laser nicht selbst kaputt gemacht hat. Wie auch? Beim PC hätte er nur das Laufwerk eingeschickt und ihn solange weiternutzen können.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Springen kann Batman auch nur an Stellen, wo das vorgsehen ist. Beim Klettern genau das Gleiche. Schlimm ist auch die Doppelt- und Dreifachbelegung aller möglichen Tasten.



Hm. Eigentlich kann man bei dem Game herunterspringen wo man will und den praktischen Umhang für den Schwebeflug nutzen. Und klettern kann man logischerweise nur dort, wo es möglich ist. Batman ist ja nicht Spiderman und kann keine glatten Wände hochklettern. Dafür gibt es ja den Greifhaken, mit dem man überall hochkommt. Das alles hat man sehr gut umgesetzt, ohne den Spieler einzuengen. Und durch die diversen Gimmicks (Explosiv Gel etc.) eröffnen sich einem viele, viele Möglichkeiten um Gegner auszuschalten.
Von daher ist die von dir genannte Kritik an Batman einfach nicht gegeben.




sfc schrieb:


> Gib mir aber hinterher nicht die Schuld, wenn du vorzeitig ergraust.




Keine Sorge, das schiebe ich dann auf meine Frau


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> ... weil er sich zum Geburtstag wieder einen High-End-Gaming-Rechner zusammenstellen will. Es wird wohl ein 2500k und eine GTX560/570. Seine PS3 will er einmotten und nur noch für ein paar Exklusivtitel nutzen.


 
Na ja, bei allem Respekt, aber ein 2500k und eine GTX 560/570 sehe ich nicht als High End an. 
High End höchstens im Vergleich, was man so bei Media Markt und Co. findet, aber richtig High End ist was ganz anderes.

Ich hab einen i7 2600k und eine GTX 580 und sehe mein System als gehoben an, aber nicht High End.


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach ein High-End-System?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn man den Begriff HighEnd mal aus den Fernseh und Musikbereich übernimmt , dann gibt es sowas *im Computerbereich nicht *. Ein HighEnd verstärker vor 10 Jahren ist heute auch noch HighEnd , ein (sogenannter) HighEnd Pc ist nach 2 Jahren schon Mittelklasse .
Also gibt es den begriff HighEnd nicht ...(HighEnd = Leistungsmässig das Ende der Fahnenstange) .
Ich meine mal , man könnte die heutigen Pc´s mit der grössten Game leistung , Spitzenklasse nennen ... aber HighEnd sind sie nicht , weil nach 6-12 Monaten veraltet .


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wenn man den Begriff HighEnd mal aus den Fernseh und Musikbereich übernimmt , dann gibt es sowas *im Computerbereich nicht *. Ein HighEnd verstärker vor 10 Jahren ist heute auch noch HighEnd , ein (sogenannter) HighEnd Pc ist nach 2 Jahren schon Mittelklasse .
> Also gibt es den begriff HighEnd nicht ...(HighEnd = Leistungsmässig das Ende der Fahnenstange)



Auch im TV- und Musikbereich ist das im digitalen Zeitalter nicht mehr so. Ein zehn Jahre alter High-End Surround Verstärker kann beispielsweise kein Dolby True HD und DTS HD Master Audio und beherrscht auch kein Dolby ProLogic IIx.
Ein Flachbild TV von vor zehn Jahren ist gerade mal HD Ready mit 1024x768 Bildpunkten, hat also weder natives Full-HD, noch 3-D.

Nur geht dieser Alterungsprozess beim PC wesentlich schneller von statten.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch im TV- und Musikbereich ist das im digitalen Zeitalter nicht mehr so. Ein zehn Jahre alter High-End Surround Verstärker kann beispielsweise kein Dolby True HD und DTS HD Master Audio und beherrscht auch kein Dolby ProLogic IIx.
> Ein Flachbild TV von vor zehn Jahren ist gerade mal HD Ready mit 1024x768 Bildpunkten, hat als weder natives Full-HD, noch 3-D.
> 
> Nur geht dieser Alterungsprozess beim PC schneller von statten.



Ich rede bei den Verstärker von "Musik" verstärker , und da ist ein 20´000 DM verstärker von Damals heute immer noch ganz Oben (anderst als im HT)


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich rede bei den Verstärker von "Musik" verstärker , und da ist ein 20´000 DM verstärker von Damals heute immer noch ganz Oben (anderst als im HT)



Das stimmt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das stimmt.



genau so ist es bei Boxen , 20jahre alte HighEnd Boxen Rocken heute auch noch das meißte weg (das is HighEnd) sry für


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach ein High-End-System?


 
High End ist im Grunde das, was man nicht braucht. 
Intel selbst sagt ja, dass ein Sockel 1155 System Mittelklasse ist, wie kann es dann High End sein?
Und was Grafik angeht, ist High End das, mit dem man eben alles spielen kann und zwar in jeglicher Form von Bildqualität und Auflösung und das schafft eine GTX 560/570 nicht, auch eine GTX 580 schafft das nicht.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja schön das es auch für den PC exklisivtitel gibt aber das gibt es auch für die PS3, SNES, Gamecube etc. etc. etc. Und für den PC gibt es z.B. kein Final Fantasy oder ähnliche Japano RPG´s die ICH mehr als gerne spiele


 
Kommt eben stark auf das Genere an; vernünftige Simulatoren (außer Rennspiele), RTS oder MMO sucht man dafür auf den Konsolen weitgehend vergeblich

Es ist auch nicht so, dass es Japano RPGs oder sonst irgendein Genere überhaupt nicht auf dem PC gibt, selbst einige FF Teile (VII, VIII, XI) sind auf dem PC erschienen



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> PC = Spiele installieren und noch von Steam etc. runter laden


 
Während man auf dem PC einfach herunterläd muss man ein Konsolenspiel im Laden kaufen...



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man bedenke das man damals GTA IV einfach nicht vernünftig spielen konnte auf dem PC  Bei der Konsole war es einfacher


 
Ja... der GTA IV Start war etwas unglücklich; heute ist es aber leider fast schon allgemein üblich, dass man zum Betatester wird, wenn man ein Spiel gleich zu Anfang kauft

Aber es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es auf den Konsolen keine Probleme gibt, Stichwort: PSN Hack...

Und so wie GTA IV auf den Konsolen läuft würde ich es auch als "Grenzsspielbar" bezeichnen...



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh jetzt zwar nicht ganz was du da meinst aber wenn man auf der Konsole mit Maus unt Tastatur spielen will wiso nicht ?  Anschließen und loszocken


 
Nein, man kann auf der Konsole nicht mit Maus und Tastatur zocken, schon garnicht "einfach"

Es gibt lediglich Hardwareemulatoren, an die man eine Maus und Tastatur hängen kann und die die Eingaben als Controllereingaben interpretieren, die sind jedoch nicht billig und auch nicht ganz das Wahre



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Grafik hin oder her! Auf der Konsole gehts nicht um die Grafik den da spiele ich z.B. auch mal ältere Games und da ist mir die Grafik so egal wie wenn in China en Sack Reis umfällt


 
Natürlich geht es auch auf den Konsolen um die Grafik...

Schau dir etwa die ganzen Xbox Fanboys an, die bei jeder gelegenheit vermelden, dass die Grafik in einigen Spielen mit der Lupe betrachtet etwas weniger schlecht ist als auf der PS3... oder... warum spielst du nicht einfach noch PS2 oder Xbox 1?

Ich bin auch sicher kein Grafikfanatiker und spiele auch viele ältere Spiele- aber das ist ja auch bei weitem nicht der größte Nachteil der Konsolen!

Konsolenfanboys reduzieren die Vorteile des PC oft auf die Grafik, dabei übersieht man aber das Wesentliche

Auf der Konsole ist man dem Diktat des Herstellers unterworfen und muss seinen Einheitsbrei fressen; auf dem PC steht der User im Vordergrund, kann alles manipulieren, steuern und auf beliebige, gegebenenfalls auch selbst erstellte oder modifizierte Software zurückgreifen

Das ist, aus Sicht des Users, ein enormer –und reiner- Vorteil (oder eher ein Nachteil der Konsolen)



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BF3 ist hier auch ein absoluter Sonderfall

Es sollte ursprünglich PC exklusiv entwickelt werden, erst vor einigen Monaten, relativ spät, in einem schon recht weit fortgeschrittenen Entwicklungsstadium, hat dann irgendein BWLer beschlossen, dass es auch _auf die Konsolen portiert_ werden soll

Dazu hat man, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, die PC Version genommen und so stark kastriert bis das Spiel halbwegs auf den Konsolen lauffähig war- wobei aber auch Einschnitte beim Leveldesign und der Spielerzahl nötig waren

In den allermeisten Fällen sieht das etwas anders aus- etwa so: Das Crossplattformspiel wird primär für die Konsole (in der Regel die Xbox) entwickelt, ist es fertig kommt die PC Portierung an die Reihe, damit man die hartnäckigen PC Spieler auch noch abzocken kann: irgendein Praktikant passt in der Mittagspause noch schnell das Menü an, dann kommt das ganze in den Compiler- fertig; hat irgendwas nicht geklappt und gibt es Bugs kann man sie ja noch per Patch beheben

Eine komplette Überarbeitung der Gameplayrelevanten Spielphysik wäre hier absolut _unrealistisch aufwendig_...



> Ein PC erfordert nicht nur "etwas" mehr Aufwand, sondern deutlich mehr, was auch irgendwo bei einer offenen Plattform logisch ist.


 
Wie schon gesagt ist der Meiste Aufwand, den man mit einem PC hat sowieso erforderlich, da man einen PC so oder so braucht



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also bitte, denkst du wirklich, die Leute würden immernoch Brettspiele spielen oder "Fenstergucken", nur weil es keine Konsolen, wohl aber PCs in ihrer heutigen Form gäbe?



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Games bei denen ist die Umgebung zerstörbar wie BF oder Red Faction (beides Multi-Plattform). Nur ist es auch hier so: Es liegt einzig an den Programmierern ob es implementiert wird oder nicht. So ist die PS3 beispielsweise hervorragend für Physik-Berechnungen geeignet, wie Spiele wie Flowers eindrucksvoll zeigen.
> Nehmen wir mal beispielsweise ein Game wie Just Cause 2 (das flächenmäßig größte Open-World Game). Klar wäre es toll wenn man dabei alles in Schutt und Asche legen könnte, aber wie will man das verwirklichen? Der Arbeitsaufwand wäre gigantisch und die Kosten genau so. Selbst wenn das Game PC-exklusiv sein würde, wäre so etwas nicht zu verwirklichen.


 
In beiden Spielen ist die Physik aber immernoch bei weitem nicht perfekt und open World sind beide nicht

Wie man ein Open World design mit einer guten Physik kombinieren kann? Ganz einfach: mit einer vernünftigen Engine! Schau dir etwa Crysis an, das hat schon sehr große Levels, die Engine eignet sich auch für Open-World Spiele (wie etwa Entropia Online beweist) und die Physik gehört zu dem besten was aktuell existiert- perfekt ist sie zwar bei weitem noch nicht aber wen wunderts? Das Spiel ist ja auch nichtmehr das neueste

Hätte z.B. GTA:IV eine noch wesentlich erweitere Physik mit zerstörbarer(er) Umgebung wäre das sicherlich auch kein untragbarer Mehraufwand gewesen



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich. Bei Crysis 2 ist der Controller-Support deutlich besser als bei Crysis 1. So soll es sein


 
Eben. Controlleroptimierung= Einfachere, primitivere Steuerung mit weniger Optionen



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hat Streetjuper gesagt?

BF3 ist hier, wie gesagt ein Spezialfall; etwas wegzuschneiden ist immer einfacher als es anzukleben; von Anfang an eine vernünftige Physik zu implementieren ist, die richtige Engine vorrausgesetzt garnicht so schwer; im Nachhinen die gameplay- Physik stark zu erweitern ist sehr viel aufwendiger



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber deutlich teurer, PC exklusive Titel spielen zu können als exklusive Konsolentitel, denn ein PC ist halt teurer, wenn man die PC exklusiven Titel auch vernünftig spielen will. Bei den Konsolen exklusiv Titel reicht eben eine Standardkonsole aus, wie es sie überall von der Stange gibt.


 
Das stimmt so nicht; die die meisten PC Exklusivtitel sind garnicht besonders anspruchsvoll oder schlicht schon älter, sodass sie heute auf jedem Notebook oder besseren Office PC laufen; selbst Crysis läuft sogar noch auf der HD 3000 Sandy Bridge-IGP

Vereizelte PC Exklusivtitel stechen zwar mit sehr hochen Mindestanforderungen heraus, diese bieten dann aber auch Dinge, die auf den Konsolen in der Form nie möglich wären



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser ruinöse Aufrüstwahn der Neunziger und frühen Zweitausender ist zum Glück für den Geldbeutel vorbei. Ich persönlich möchte die Zeiten auch nicht zurück haben, in denen jeder neue Toptitel auch neue, noch schnellere Hardware erforderte, und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass irgendein Normalverdiener diese Zeiten gerne zurück hätte!


 
Wenn man Hardware hat will man sie auch sinnvoll nutzen können und "sinnvoll" heißt nicht 8xSSAA oder dergleichen...

Spiele sollten sich am technisch machbaren orientieren, nicht am Geldbeutel des Durchschnittskiddys



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei beiden hat man Spielspaß und nur der zählt! Was bringt dir ne Realgrafik ?? Damit kannst auch nicht mehr wie mit ner Grafik von der Konsole


 
Es geht nicht nur um die Grafik, sondern auch um die Flexibilität, Offenheit, Unabhängigkeit und auch abseits der Grafik höheren Leistung des PC

Am PC kannst du etwa Mods verwenden, nebenbei per VoIP kommunizieren, bist nicht von der Stabilität eines zentralen Serversystems abhängig (lol @ PSN), und wenn die Grafik der einzige Unterschied ist... warum nicht die bessere nehmen? Wenn dir die Grafik sooo egal ist, warum hast du dann ein HD 5870 CF @ OC? Wenn dir stabiles Spielen @min ausreichen würde hättest du viel Geld sparen können

Und die höhere Leistung macht sich ja nicht nur bei der Grafik bemerkbar; die Performance der Konsolen in GTA IV z.B. ist etwa ziemlich grenzwertig, der extremste Fall ist aber wohl, wie schon öfters erwähnt BF3, wo Leveldesign und Spielerzahl im Multiplayer auf den Konsolen gelitten haben...



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte diese Phase aktiv mitgemacht. Ein PC-Ultra-Hardcore-Fan, der dauernd aufgerüstet hat.
> 
> Als ich ihn jetzt noch mal getroffen hatte, hat er mir erzählt, dass er sich vor kurzem eine XBox gekauft hat.
> Er hatte keine Lust mehr auf Basteleien, keine Lust mehr auf Aufrüsten, keine Lust mehr auf Patches zu warten, damit ein Spiel überhaupt mal vernünftig funktioniert (z.B. GTA IV + AMD), keine Lust mehr auf Fehlersuche nach Black- oder Bluescreens.
> ...


 
So jemanden nenne ich "Zivilisationsflüchtling"



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, bei allem Respekt, aber ein 2500k und eine GTX 560/570 sehe ich nicht als High End an.


 

Im Vergleich mit den Konsolen ist High End.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist der Meiste Aufwand, den man mit einem PC hat sowieso erforderlich, da man einen PC so oder so braucht



Auch hier denkst du wieder zu sehr in Schubladen. Die meistverkauften PCs sind mobile Geräte wie Notebooks, Netbooks, Tablets. Im Desktopbereich sind Mini PCs mit Intel Atom CPUs sehr beliebt, da sie günstig sind und zum surfen und Briefe schreiben bestens geeignet sind.
Alles Geräte die zum gamen von vorne herein ungeeignet sind. Das heißt man müsste sich einen separaten Gaming PC kaufen, der   zusätzliche Arbeit bedeutet, und zwar wesentlich mehr als eine Konsole.
Und wie schon gesagt, diesen Fakt kann man einfach nicht wegdiskutieren.



> Also bitte, denkst du wirklich, die Leute würden immernoch Brettspiele spielen oder "Fenstergucken", nur weil es keine Konsolen, wohl aber PCs in ihrer heutigen Form gäbe?



Hier wolltest du meine Aussage wohl komplett falsch verstehen. Lies nochmal richtig, denn das was du daraus dreht ist keinster Weise meine Aussage.



> In beiden Spielen ist die Physik aber immernoch bei weitem nicht perfekt und open World sind beide nicht
> Wie man ein Open World design mit einer guten Physik kombinieren kann? Ganz einfach: mit einer vernünftigen Engine! Schau dir etwa Crysis an, das hat schon sehr große Levels, die Engine eignet sich auch für Open-World Spiele (wie etwa Entropia Online beweist) und die Physik gehört zu dem besten was aktuell existiert- perfekt ist sie zwar bei weitem noch nicht aber wen wunderts? Das Spiel ist ja auch nichtmehr das neueste
> Hätte z.B. GTA:IV eine noch wesentlich erweitere Physik mit zerstörbarer(er) Umgebung wäre das sicherlich auch kein untragbarer Mehraufwand gewesen



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass die beiden Games Open World sind. Bitte genau lesen.

Das was du forderst ist sinnlos.
Eine zerstörbare Umgebung macht in GTA keinen Sinn. Zerstörung nur der Zerstörung wegen ist schwachsinn. Es gibt Games in denen eine zerstörbare Umgebung sinnvoll ins Gameplay eingebaut wurde, aber gerade ein Titele wie GTA braucht keine zerstörbare Umgebung. Wo soll der Sinn liegen, die Stadt in Schutt und Asche zu legen????
Und wie viel Arbeit das ist, stand kürzlich noch in einem Interview mit den Red Faction Machern zu lesen.
Entwickler-Interview Red Faction Armageddon: Was der Spieler sieht, soll auch zerstört werden können - thq, red faction armageddon
Das in einem Spiel mit den Ausmaßen eines GTA IV zu realisieren ist fast unmöglich und auch viel zu teuer.



> Eben. Controlleroptimierung= Einfachere, primitivere Steuerung mit weniger Optionen



Kannst du irgendwann auch mal die PC-Scheuklappen ausziehen.

Diese Aussage ist so stereotyp: Tastatursteuerung=anspruchsvoll, Controller=einfach und primitiv


Mit Tools wie XPadder und dem Pinnacle Game Profiler kann man jede Tastatursteuerung auf den Controller umlegen.
Damit habe ich Games wie Mafia 1, Gothic 3 oder Risen gemütlich und komfortabel mit dem Controller gespielt.



> Das stimmt so nicht; die die meisten PC Exklusivtitel sind garnicht besonders anspruchsvoll oder schlicht schon älter, sodass sie heute auf jedem Notebook oder besseren Office PC laufen; selbst Crysis läuft sogar noch auf der HD 3000 Sandy Bridge-IGP



Ach das stimmt so nicht? Zwei aktuelle Beispiele Beispiele sind Shogun 2 und Cliffs over Dover. Beides Games die jede High-End Maschine in die Knie zwingen.....
Und Crysis auf einer IGP dürfte höchstens Konsolen Qualität erreichen



> Wenn man Hardware hat will man sie auch sinnvoll nutzen können und "sinnvoll" heißt nicht 8xSSAA oder dergleichen...



Wenn daraus wieder Zustände entstünden, wie in den Neunzigern, dann sage ich nein.



> Spiele sollten sich am technisch machbaren orientieren, nicht am Geldbeutel des Durchschnittskiddys



Sorry, das ich das so sagen muss, aber dieser Satz von dir zeugt eigentlich nur von Arroganz.
Was ist mit Familienvätern? Was ist mit Leuten die ein ganz normales Durschnittsgehalt verdienen?
Leute die jeden Monat schauen müssen, dass sie die Miete bezahlen, das Auto, Essen, und die froh sind, dass sie sich überhaupt mal was auf Seite tun können, damit sie vielleicht auch mal in Urlaub fahren können.
Möchtest du diese Leute ausschließen, damit mit du technisch anspruchsvolle Games spielen kannst. Mach mal deine Augen auf!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht; die die meisten PC Exklusivtitel sind garnicht besonders anspruchsvoll oder schlicht schon älter, sodass sie heute auf jedem Notebook oder besseren Office PC laufen; selbst Crysis läuft sogar noch auf der HD 3000 Sandy Bridge-IGP



Wie sieht denn Crysis auf einer Sandy IGP aus? 
Genauso gut, wie auf der Xbox? 
Guck dir mal die üblichen Strategie Spiele an oder Anno. Ohne vernünftigen Rechner läuft der Kram nicht und da reicht keine IGP für gute Details und ein schwacher Prozessor klappt da auch schnell weg. Willst du es also gut spielen, musst du ordentlich bezahlen. Da haben Konsoleros klar den Vorteil. Will man dort ein exklusiven Titel spielen, muss man nicht überlegen, was für eine Grafikkarte oder Prozessor ich brauche, um das in hohen Details vernünftig spielen zu können.



Superwip schrieb:


> Vereizelte PC Exklusivtitel stechen zwar mit sehr hochen Mindestanforderungen heraus, diese bieten dann aber auch Dinge, die auf den Konsolen in der Form nie möglich wären



Und welche sind das?
Genervt werden, weil ohne den 20. Patch nichts läuft? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Vergleich mit den Konsolen ist High End.



Dieser Vergleich hingt, ein i5 ist Mittelklasse, ebenso wie eine GTX 560.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist so stereotyp: Tastatursteuerung=anspruchsvoll, Controller=einfach und primitiv


 
Hmm... Controller ist also mies und Tastatur super.
OK, dann will ich die Leute, die meinen eine Tastatur ist besser als ein Controller, mal mit der Tastatur Rennspiele spielen sehen. 
Oder mit der Tastatur Fifa 2011.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn Crysis auf einer Sandy IGP aus?
> Genauso gut, wie auf der Xbox?



Crysis geht auf "high" mit der HD3000(2500k) und 35fps  Bisl die Schatten nach unten auf 1680-1050 gestellt und Wola... bei weiten besser als konsolbox .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die üblichen Strategie  Spiele an oder Anno. Ohne vernünftigen Rechner läuft der Kram nicht und  da reicht keine IGP für gute Details und ein schwacher Prozessor klappt  da auch schnell weg. Willst du es also gut spielen, musst du ordentlich  bezahlen. Da haben Konsoleros klar den Vorteil.*



* Das es Spiele wie Anno garnicht erst gibt , weil sie die leistung nichtmal auf minimalgrafik packen


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2011)

Was soll auch mit Anno sein? Selbst ein AII X3 + HD5750 reicht um das Spiel auf 1920x1080 mit max. Details flüssig zu spielen. Die Balken sind halt nicht so lang wie auf schnelleren Rechnern, aber es läuft flüssig. Quanties Extremspielstand läuft vielleicht nicht flüssig, aber das sollte man nicht als Masstab nehmen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... Controller ist also mies und Tastatur super.
> OK, dann will ich die Leute, die meinen eine Tastatur ist besser als ein Controller, mal mit der Tastatur Rennspiele spielen sehen.
> Oder mit der Tastatur Fifa 2011.



Er hat doch die Aussage über Tasta und Controller auch schon richtig dargestellt.
Ein Controller ist sicherlich nicht für alles gut, aber ein paar Genres (z.B. Racing, Sport usw) sind ohne kaum vorstellbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Er hat doch die Aussage über Tasta und Controller auch schon richtig dargestellt.
> Ein Controller ist sicherlich nicht für alles gut, aber ein paar Genres (z.B. Racing, Sport usw) sind ohne kaum vorstellbar.


 
Na ja, beim Sport ja nur deswegen, weil der Kram von der Konsole kommt und die mit Controllern spielen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, beim Sport ja nur deswegen, weil der Kram von der Konsole kommt und die mit Controllern spielen.


 
Was würde sich denn ändern, wenn ein Fussballspiel als PC die Leadplattform hätte?
Der Controller wäre wohl immer noch das bessere Eingabegerät.


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2011)

Sportspiele fasse ich schon lange nicht mehr an, aber früher hab ich bei NHL 97 (?) und NBA Live 99 (?) Mit der Maus alle platt gemacht. Egal ob meine Gegner Tastatur oder Pad benutzt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was würde sich denn ändern, wenn ein Fussballspiel als PC die Leadplattform hätte?
> Der Controller wäre wohl immer noch das bessere Eingabegerät.


 
Wäre der PC die Entwicklerplattform, wäre das Game für Tastatur/Maus optimiert worden und nicht für den Controller.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre der PC die Entwicklerplattform, wäre das Game für Tastatur/Maus optimiert worden und nicht für den Controller.


 
Der Controller bietet doch mit seinem Stick viel genauere Eingaben, was die Laufrichtung betrifft. Bei der Tasta hast du den Schräglauf nur durch drücken von 2 Knöpfen (Bsp S+D).

Bei Rennspielen wäre es das selbe. Hier können beim Controller Knöpfe halb gedrückt werden, also halb beschleunigt, halb stark gelenkt usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Du musst Tastatur und Maus kombinieren, wie beim Shooter, dann ist das System jedem Controller überlegen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst Tastatur und Maus kombinieren, wie beim Shooter, dann ist das System jedem Controller überlegen.


 
Ein Sport- oder Rennspiel mit Maus und Tasta zocken? Mit dem Gedanken könnt ich mich leider nicht anfreunden ,sorry.
Wenn dir das Spass machen würde....nur zu.


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Juli 2011)

Knappe 2 Monate war hier Ruhe, jetzt geht wieder alles von vorne los


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ein Sport- oder Rennspiel mit Maus und Tasta zocken? Mit dem Gedanken könnt ich mich leider nicht anfreunden ,sorry.
> Wenn dir das Spass machen würde....nur zu.


 
Wie gesagt, wenn es für Maus/Tastatur optimiert ist, macht es sicher einen riesen Spaß. Stell dir mal ein Game vor, das für Kinetic optimiert ist und du willst es mit dem Controller spielen, auch blöd.
Bei den Sportsppielen haben sich die PCler halt schon daran gewöhnt, dass es Konsoleneinheitsbrei ist und daher sich einen XBox Controller gekauft.
Aber ich spiele GTA 4 trotzdem lieber mit Maus/Tastatur als mit dem Controller, auch wenn es für den Controller optimiert ist.
Allerdings ist The Force Unleashed mit Tastatur furchtbar blöd, da ist der Controller sinnvoll. Tja, und wieso? Weils von der Konsole kommt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Juli 2011)

dem kann ich zustimmen, tast und maus bei the forced unleashed unmöglich.

WASD und maus ist unschlagbar in allen Spielen wo diese so richtig ausgelegt wird. maus = links rechst kamera und wasd vor zurück seitlich.bei gta4 ist sogar die steuerung per maus tasta besser als mit dem pad, weil die kamera net immer hinterherhängt  dafür ist das menü schlecht ereichbar und die menü steuerung hackelig.
Ich spiele es auf pad beim PC was nervt ist leider das die kamera ständig sich nicht bewegt. auch ein problem bei red faction guerilla aber das liegt dararn das figur und kameranicht aneinander gekoppelt sind sondern immer nach läuft. das nervt aber ist besser als be der pad steuerung von GTA4

was mich nur nervt ist, das man gezwungen wird mehrere Spielplaatttformen zu sammeln, derzeit.
PC immer aktuell
PS2
Xbox360 
demnächst
ps4 hoffnedlich abwärtzkompaktible
PS3 die exklusiv titel von sony sind wirklich besser multiplattform zuerst PC wenn konsole exklusiv dann xbox360, laufen besser.

so das ist die reihen folge, gutes bsp wie ein gutes spiel besser sein könnte wenn es auf PC anstatt auf konsole ist, brütal legend auf dem PC wäre es der Hammer geile mukke nettes hack and slay einlagen, nette strategie gameplay, das hackandslay hätten die auch mehr einbauen können.Xbox360 version, teilweise wen nicht normal matchige texturen, schlecht beleuchtung.viele farben zu gleich, für farbenblinde ein albtraum.level begrenzungen, labrige steuerung, stellenweise unfaire rennen  das fahrzeug lässt sich steuern wie ein Boot, aber es geht noch bei red faction guerilla ist es wesendlich schlimmer.
naja recht auf dauer nervige jack black stimme (deutsche syncro wird aber im späteren verlauf des spiels ertäglicher, weniger pöpel getue) im original noch schlimmer.

Was hätte ich gern fürn PC was derzeit Konsolen exklusiv ist.gears of war 2 condemned2, dead rising,shadown of the damned,timesplitters alle teile, jack and daxter alle teile, jak alle teile, ratched and clank alle teile,metal gear solid alle teile,god of war alle teile,resident evil remales der ersten 3 teile sowie die gamecube version von resident evil 0.
den wii ableger dead space extraction railgunshooter hatt was.fable2 wenn schon dann komplett, halo 3 und reach sowie wars.
devil may cry 1 und 2 für PC.

call of duty 3 und die konsolen exklusiv version von cal of duty 2 big red one.nein das spiel ist nicht identisch mit cod2 für PC,Medal of honour konsolen version PS1 moh underground 1 und 2 silent hill alle teile remakes insbesonder in der steuerung.
Den duke nuken time to kill mit besserer steuerung sowie land of the babes,eine bessere steuerung sowie vertonung von shadowman 1und 2 die konsolenversionen haben einen bessern sound
legacy of kain soulreaver remake alle teile.ja das war ein crosplattform titel.aber trotzdem.
fear effekt 1 und 2 PS1 exklusiv. specops reihe die waren auch konsolen exklusiv

Nun ich kam von Konsole zu PC und der PC hatt soviele vorteile das meine alte PS2 mittlerweile verstaubt die xbox360 auch verstaubt.Und jedesmal wenn ich diese anwerfe erstmal ein update ziehen muss.
Und mir ist mal die xbox360 eingefroren, mitten im spiel.Sowas erwarte ich nicht bei einer konsole.war schon seltsam.passierte bei meiner PS2 nie.ausser die CD war zu verdreckt.Und das passierte mir nur bei geliehenden spielen .Ich behandle DVD und cd vernünftig.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. Juli 2011)

Tastatur hat aber kein Force Feedback, für manche muss es einfach rumbeln


----------



## Xrais (18. Juli 2011)

wer nicht so die ober gafik hure ist ,ist mit konsolen meißtens besser bedient.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Juli 2011)

Okay das muss ich zugeben ,leider funzt force feedback nicht mit nicht xbox360 pads 
ach steht ein mann in frauenkleider da.
na willste ein gra..fikk


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich spiele GTA 4 trotzdem lieber mit Maus/Tastatur als mit dem Controller, auch wenn es für den Controller optimiert ist.


 
Geht mir auch so, da es sich hier immer noch um einen Shooter handelt (auch wenn es Third Person ist).
Renn- und Sportspiele kann ich mir mit M+T aber einfach nicht vorstellen.

Nimms hin, der Controller kann auch was.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zumindest einen genannten "Atom-billigst Office PC" (ich kenne niemanden, der ein derartiges Gerät hat...) hat man wenn dann nicht zusätzlich zu einem ordentlichen PC sondern anstelle eines ordentlichen PCs, abgesehen davon, dass ich mit so einem Gerät nicht surfen wollen würde...



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das was du forderst ist sinnlos.
> Eine zerstörbare Umgebung macht in GTA keinen Sinn. Zerstörung nur der Zerstörung wegen ist schwachsinn. Es gibt Games in denen eine zerstörbare Umgebung sinnvoll ins Gameplay eingebaut wurde, aber gerade ein Titele wie GTA braucht keine zerstörbare Umgebung. Wo soll der Sinn liegen, die Stadt in Schutt und Asche zu legen????
> Und wie viel Arbeit das ist, stand kürzlich noch in einem Interview mit den Red Faction Machern zu lesen.
> Entwickler-Interview Red Faction Armageddon: Was der Spieler sieht, soll auch zerstört werden können - thq, red faction armageddon
> Das in einem Spiel mit den Ausmaßen eines GTA IV zu realisieren ist fast unmöglich und auch viel zu teuer.


 
Natürlich ist eine zerstörbare Umgebung nicht sinnlos; einerseits ist sie einfach realistischer, andererseits eröffnet es einfach neue Möglichkeiten, wenn man z.B. mit einem Raketenwerfer ein Loch in eine Wand sprengen kann, durch das man nachher durchklettern kann

Physik heißt aber auch nicht nur Zerstörungsphysik; man hätte auch z.B. auch noch viele mehr Objekte beweglich(er) gestalten können

Auch die Realisierbarkeit ist nicht unmöglich; wenn man die Engine mal hat, deren Entwicklungsaufwand nicht mit der Levelgröße zusammenhängt, dann muss man nurnoch die Materialeigenschaften festlegen, in GTA wären das wohl auch nur eine Handvoll mehr als z.B. in Red Faction: Armageddon, und die Materialien auf die Models übertragen oder man geht etwas anders vor und arbeitet bei den Models mit Zerstörungsmodellen (was aber bei größeren Levels aufwendiger wäre), das ist zwar jeweils mit einem gewissen aber nicht unrealistischen Aufwand verbunden

Es geht ja auch nicht nur um das Sprengen von Löchern in Gebäude- wie wäre es etwa damit, dass ein _Baugerüst_ Physikalisch korrekt einstürzt, wenn man dagegenfährt?



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Halt!

Das wollte ich damit überhaupt nicht sagen

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass die Steuerung in Crossplattformspielen meist wesentlich einfacher ist,wesentlich weniger Optionen bietet und wesentlich weniger Tasten verwendet.

Der Grund ist hier meiner Meinung nach leicht zu finden: bei der Tastenzahl eines Controllers...

Ich befürworte die Controllerunterstützung in Spielen, da der Controller insbesondere beim Zocken am TV fast immer die bessere Wahl ist und es natürlich immer postitiv ist mehr Optionen zu haben aber man sollte dem keinesfalls die Qualität und Komplexität der Steuerung bei Verwendung von Maus und Tastatur opfern



> Ach das stimmt so nicht? Zwei aktuelle Beispiele Beispiele sind Shogun 2 und Cliffs over Dover. Beides Games die jede High-End Maschine in die Knie zwingen.....
> Und Crysis auf einer IGP dürfte höchstens Konsolen Qualität erreichen


 
Genau: _zwei..._

Die allermeisten Exklusivtitel sind Leistungsmäßig nicht viel anspruchsvoller als der durchschnitts Crossplattformtitel (welche oft aufgrund schlampiger Programmierung viel anspruchsvoller sind als sie sein müssten), natürlich gibt es einige Ausnahmen, Spiele, die die Möglichkeiten moderner PCs auch wirklich ausnutzen und die in der Form auch nicht auf den Konsolen realisierbar wären aber das sind nur wenige



> Sorry, das ich das so sagen muss, aber dieser Satz von dir zeugt eigentlich nur von Arroganz.
> Was ist mit Familienvätern? Was ist mit Leuten die ein ganz normales Durschnittsgehalt verdienen?
> Leute die jeden Monat schauen müssen, dass sie die Miete bezahlen, das Auto, Essen, und die froh sind, dass sie sich überhaupt mal was auf Seite tun können, damit sie vielleicht auch mal in Urlaub fahren können.
> Möchtest du diese Leute ausschließen, damit mit du technisch anspruchsvolle Games spielen kannst. Mach mal deine Augen auf!


 
Man muss bereit sein Opfer zu bringen

Wenn man z.B. nur 100€ pro Monat in Hardware investiert sollte man in jeder Situation gut mithalten können, ich denke, das können sich die Meisten leisten, wenn sie nur wirklich wollen



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Viele Spielekonzepte, etwa viele aktuelle RTS Games oder MMOs wären auf den Konsolen technisch überhaupt nicht möglich



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Vergleich hingt, ein i5 ist Mittelklasse, ebenso wie eine GTX 560.


 
Auf PC Niveau ja, aber aus der Sicht eines Konsolenspielers ist dieser PC etwa so High-End wie eine Konsole aus der Sicht eines Neandertalers



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... Controller ist also mies und Tastatur super.
> OK, dann will ich die Leute, die meinen eine Tastatur ist besser als ein Controller, mal mit der Tastatur Rennspiele spielen sehen.


 
Wir könnten ja mal ein TM Duell Tastatur vs. Controller machen...

Natürlich sind Controller in einigen Spielen besser als eine herkömmliche Tastatur und Maus aber für die Meisten Spiele gilt das nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zumindest einen genannten "Atom-billigst Office PC" (ich kenne niemanden, der ein derartiges Gerät hat...) hat man wenn dann nicht zusätzlich zu einem ordentlichen PC sondern anstelle eines ordentlichen PCs, abgesehen davon, dass ich mit so einem Gerät nicht surfen wollen würde...



Du schließt von dir auf andere.
Ich kenne Leute die z.B. eine EEE Box haben und auch genügend Leute die nur ein einfaches Note-/Netbook haben. Zum surfen sind die allesamt gut und schnell genug, und auch Word läuft auf diesen Geräten problemlos.

Denn die meisten Leute brauchen überhaupt keinen "ordentlichen PC".



> Natürlich ist eine zerstörbare Umgebung nicht sinnlos; einerseits ist sie einfach realistischer, andererseits eröffnet es einfach neue Möglichkeiten, wenn man z.B. mit einem Raketenwerfer ein Loch in eine Wand sprengen kann, durch das man nachher durchklettern kann
> Physik heißt aber auch nicht nur Zerstörungsphysik; man hätte auch z.B. auch noch viele mehr Objekte beweglich(er) gestalten können
> Auch die Realisierbarkeit ist nicht unmöglich; wenn man die Engine mal hat, deren Entwicklungsaufwand nicht mit der Levelgröße zusammenhängt, dann muss man nurnoch die Materialeigenschaften festlegen, in GTA wären das wohl auch nur eine Handvoll mehr als z.B. in Red Faction: Armageddon, und die Materialien auf die Models übertragen oder man geht etwas anders vor und arbeitet bei den Models mit Zerstörungsmodellen (was aber bei größeren Levels aufwendiger wäre), das ist zwar jeweils mit einem gewissen aber nicht unrealistischen Aufwand verbunden
> Es geht ja auch nicht nur um das Sprengen von Löchern in Gebäude- wie wäre es etwa damit, dass ein _Baugerüst_ Physikalisch korrekt einstürzt, wenn man dagegenfährt?



Klar wäre das alles toll, aber in vielen Fällen, gerade bei Open World, halt wirklich nicht realisierbar, da zu aufwändig und kostenintensiv. Einschußlöcher ok, aber Löcher in Wänden oder einstürzende Baugerüste mit einem Gameplay wie GTA IV? Das wird unabhängig von den Konsolen noch Jahre dauern bis so was, wenn überhaupt, mal realisiert wird. Denn es passt oftmals nicht in die Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung der Entwickler/Publisher.



> Halt!
> 
> Das wollte ich damit überhaupt nicht sagen
> 
> ...



Ok.
Maus und Tastatur müssten aber nicht zwangsläufig unter dem Controller Support leiden.
Man kann die Möglichkeiten eines Controllers dadurch erhöhen, dass man beispielsweise durch längeres oder mehrfaches drücken von Tasten zusätzliche Steueungsmöglichkeiten schafft. Da liegt es dann wieder an den Programmierern, die mittlerweile sowohl für Controller UND M+T die Spiele so zugänglich machen, dass übertrieben gesagt jeder Idiot mit zwei linken Händen die Steuerung eines Games nach einer Minute kapiert

Ich kann mich trotzdem nicht mit M+T anfreunden. Controller sind seit jeher mein Spielgeräte.



> Genau: _zwei..._
> 
> Die allermeisten Exklusivtitel sind Leistungsmäßig nicht viel anspruchsvoller als der durchschnitts Crossplattformtitel (welche oft aufgrund schlampiger Programmierung viel anspruchsvoller sind als sie sein müssten), natürlich gibt es einige Ausnahmen, Spiele, die die Möglichkeiten moderner PCs auch wirklich ausnutzen und die in der Form auch nicht auf den Konsolen realisierbar wären aber das sind nur wenige


 
Das sollten ja auch nur zwei Beispiele sein. Es ist halt zunehmend schwerer überhaupt PC-exklusive Games zu finden....



> Man muss bereit sein Opfer zu bringen. Wenn man z.B. nur 100€ pro Monat in Hardware investiert sollte man in jeder Situation gut mithalten können, ich denke, das können sich die Meisten leisten, wenn sie nur wirklich wollen



Nein können sie nicht. Auch hier schließt du wieder zu sehr von dir auf andere. Es gibt genügend Leute, die froh sind, das sie sich eine Wii/PS3/XBox leisten konnten und die ebenfalls froh sind, wenn sie sich alle paar Monate mal einen neuen (Voll-) Preis Titel leisten können.

Und es gibt auch genügend Leute, denen ihre Konsole absolut ausreicht. Jeder wie er will. Gamen und gamen lassen, kann ich da nur sagen.



> Auf PC Niveau ja, aber aus der Sicht eines Konsolenspielers ist dieser PC etwa so High-End wie eine Konsole aus der Sicht eines Neandertalers



Siehe oben.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2011)

> Du schließt von dir auf andere.
> Ich kenne Leute die z.B. eine EEE Box haben und auch genügend Leute die nur ein einfaches Note-/Netbook haben. Zum surfen sind die allesamt gut und schnell genug, und auch Word läuft auf diesen Geräten problemlos.
> 
> Denn die meisten Leute brauchen überhaupt keinen "ordentlichen PC".


 
Sind das denn Gamer?



> Klar wäre das alles toll, aber in vielen Fällen, gerade bei Open World, halt wirklich nicht realisierbar, da zu aufwändig und kostenintensiv. Einschußlöcher ok, aber Löcher in Wänden oder einstürzende Baugerüste mit einem Gameplay wie GTA IV? Das wird unabhängig von den Konsolen noch Jahre dauern bis so was, wenn überhaupt, mal realisiert wird. Denn es passt oftmals nicht in die Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung der Entwickler/Publisher.


 
Die Realisierung wäre garnicht so aufwendig; wenn man die Engine hat müsste man z.B. bei dem CAD Design des Gerüsts nurnoch mögliche Bruchstellen angeben und wie viel sie aushalten sollen, das ist kein nennenswerter Arbeitsaufwand, jedenfalls ein sehr geringer im Vergleich zum grundsätzlichen Designens des jeweiligen Models

Oder denkst du etwa, die Spieleentwicklung stagniert, weil die Entwicklung technisch anspruchsvollerer Spiele zu aufwendig wäre?

Mal sehen, was GTA V hier bringt- Gerüchten zufolge soll es ja exklusiv auf der Wii U erscheinen und später auf den PC, nicht aber auf die aktuellen Konsolen portiert werden womit es nicht durch deren Hardware eingeschränkt wird



> Das sollten ja auch nur zwei Beispiele sein. Es ist halt zunehmend schwerer überhaupt PC-exklusive Games zu finden....


 
Zwei andere Beispiele: Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011



> Nein können sie nicht. Auch hier schließt du wieder zu sehr von dir auf andere. Es gibt genügend Leute, die froh sind, das sie sich eine Wii/PS3/XBox leisten konnten und die ebenfalls froh sind, wenn sie sich alle paar Monate mal einen neuen (Voll-) Preis Titel leisten können.


 
Wer sich nur alle paar Monate einen neuen Vollpreistitel leisten kann leistet sich vermutlich meist garkeine Vollpreistitel sondern kauft Gebrauchtspiele oder zumindest ältere Spiele und stellt damit nur einen unwesentlichen Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Publisher dar

Es müssen ja auch nicht alle Spiele technisch herrausragend sein aber für einzelne wäre/ist das ein gewichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal, das war ja auch immer schon so


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sind das denn Gamer?



Wie definierst du Gamer?

Wenn Konsolen-Spieler für dich keine Gamer sind, dann nein.
Falls doch, dann ja.

Ich habe in meinem (sehr großen) Bekanntenkreis nur zwei Leute die auf dem PC spielen, und einer davon bin ich
Ansonsten ist mit PS2, Wii, XBox und PS3 alles vertreten. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Game-Verweigerer.



> Die Realisierung wäre garnicht so aufwendig; wenn man die Engine hat müsste man z.B. bei dem CAD Design des Gerüsts nurnoch mögliche Bruchstellen angeben und wie viel sie aushalten sollen, das ist kein nennenswerter Arbeitsaufwand, jedenfalls ein sehr geringer im Vergleich zum grundsätzlichen Designens des Levels



Na ja. wenn man das bei hunderten Gebäuden machen muss, ist das dann doch ein wenig Arbeitsaufwand



> Oder denkst du etwa, die Spieleentwicklung stagniert, weil die Entwicklung technisch anspruchsvollerer Spiele zu aufwendig wäre?



Die Technik ist nicht zwangsläufig das Problem, sondern die Kosten.



> Mal sehen, was GTA V hier bringt- Gerüchten zufolge soll es ja exklusiv auf der Wii U erscheinen und später auf den PC, nicht aber auf die aktuellen Konsolen portiert werden womit es nicht durch deren Hardware eingeschränkt wird



Auf GTA V bin ich auch sehr gespannt.



> Zwei andere Beispiele: Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011



Das ist natürlich ein Top-Titel für echte Gamer



> Wer sich nur alle paar Monate einen neuen Vollpreistitel leisten kann leistet sich vermutlich meist garkeine Vollpreistitel sondern kauft Gebrauchtspiele oder zumindest ältere Spiele und stellt damit nur einen unwesentlichen Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Publisher dar
> Es müssen ja auch nicht alle Spiele technisch herrausragend sein aber für einzelne wäre/ist das ein gewichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal, das war ja auch immer schon so



Ja, so der ein oder andere Technik-Kracher zusätzlich wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sind das denn Gamer?



Wenn sie zusätzlich eine Konsole kaufen: Ja.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Realisierung wäre garnicht so aufwendig; wenn man die Engine hat müsste man z.B. bei dem CAD Design des Gerüsts nurnoch mögliche Bruchstellen angeben und wie viel sie aushalten sollen, das ist kein nennenswerter Arbeitsaufwand, jedenfalls ein sehr geringer im Vergleich zum grundsätzlichen Designens des Levels



Und wenn du eine Hauswand wegsprengst, soll das Haus aus einer kompakten Steinmasse bestehen oder möglichst noch Innenräume bieten? Du müsstest quasi jedes Haus vollständig innen designen, um die ganze Sache perfekt zu machen.
Fazit: Unmachbar (außer du willst, dass alle Häuser gleich aussehen, wie in BF-BC2)



Superwip schrieb:


> Oder denkst du etwa, die Spieleentwicklung stagniert, weil die Entwicklung technisch anspruchsvollerer Spiele zu aufwendig wäre?



Aufwand++ => Kosten++++ => Gewinn------



Superwip schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was GTA V hier bringt- Gerüchten zufolge soll es ja exklusiv auf der Wii U erscheinen und später auf den PC, nicht aber auf die aktuellen Konsolen portiert werden womit es nicht durch deren Hardware eingeschränkt wird



Und am Ende erscheint es wieder zunächst auf Konsole und 1Jahr später auf dem PC.  Freu dich schonmal auf die Wartezeit, während die Konsoleros schon längst durch die virtuellen Städte heizen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Wer sich nur alle paar Monate einen neuen Vollpreistitel leisten kann leistet sich vermutlich meist garkeine Vollpreistitel sondern kauft Gebrauchtspiele oder zumindest ältere Spiele und stellt damit nur einen unwesentlichen Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Publisher dar



1. Gebrauchtspieleverkäufe werden dank DRM und Co. auf dem PC immer weiter eingeschränkt
2. Die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtiteln lassen darauf schließen, dass PC-Spieler im allgemeinen nur noch einen unwesentlichen Wirtschaftsfaktor ausmachen (auf die nächste Konsolengeneration bin ich schon gespannt ^^)


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und wenn du eine Hauswand wegsprengst, soll das Haus aus einer Kompakten Steinmasse bestehen oder möglichst noch innenräume bieten? Du müsstest quasi jedes Haus vollständig innen designen, um die ganze Sache perfekt zu machen.
> Fazit: Unmachbar (außer du willst, dass alle Häuser gleich aussehen, wie in BF-BC2)



Ein gutes Argument

Fast alle Häuser in Games wie GTA sind ja nur "tapezierte" Gitterdraht-Quader ohne Innenleben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, da es sich hier immer noch um einen Shooter handelt (auch wenn es Third Person ist).



Shooter ohne Maus ist für mich unvorstellbar. Keine Ahnung, wieso eingefleischte PC Gamer auf Konsole wechseln und dann mit dem Controller Ego Shooter spielen. 
Aber ich kenne welche und hab es gesehen, mir unbegreiflich. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Renn- und Sportspiele kann ich mir mit M+T aber einfach nicht vorstellen.



Bei Rennspielen nimmt man auch ein Lenkrad und Pedalen, alles andere ist doch nur arm. 

Sportspiele wie Fifa kann ich mir durchaus mit Tastatur und Maus vorstellen. Tastatur zum Laufen, mit der Maus steuert man die Figur, praktisch wie beim Shooter auch. hier wäre sogar eine Ego Perspektive möglich. Das hätte doch was, Fifa 2020 oder so aus der Sicht des Spielers, den man auswählt (also natürlich die Karriere Kampagne oder so).
Oder Online. Das wäre doch sehr geil, wenn man mit elf Leuten eine Mannschaft bildet und man dann in der Ego Perspektive spielt, realitätsnaher gehts ja dann nicht mehr.
Fehlt nur noch der Nackt Patch beim Frauenteam. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nimms hin, der Controller kann auch was.



Nur wenn man das Game dafür entwickelt, würde man PC only entwickelt, bräuchte man ihn nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Shooter ohne Maus ist für mich unvorstellbar.



Für mich nicht



> Keine Ahnung, wieso eingefleischte PC Gamer auf Konsole wechseln und dann mit dem Controller Ego Shooter spielen.
> Aber ich kenne welche und hab es gesehen, mir unbegreiflich.



Ich kann's verstehen



> Bei Rennspielen nimmt man auch ein Lenkrad und Pedalen, alles andere ist doch nur arm.



Auf der Couch etwas ungemütlich



> Sportspiele wie Fifa kann ich mir durchaus mit Tastatur und Maus vorstellen.



Ich nicht



> Oder Online. Das wäre doch sehr geil, wenn man mit elf Leuten eine Mannschaft bildet und man dann in der Ego Perspektive spielt, realitätsnaher gehts ja dann nicht mehr.



Das kommt bestimmt irgendwann



> Fehlt nur noch der Nackt Patch beim Frauenteam.



Das auch



> Nur wenn man das Game dafür entwickelt, würde man PC only entwickelt, bräuchte man ihn nicht.



Und was sollte der arme, kleine Cook2211 dann auf seinem Gaming-PC spielen? Der kann doch nur Controller


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auf der Couch etwas ungemütlich



Schon mal das Wii Lenkrad benutzt? 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und was sollte der arme, kleine Cook2211 dann auf seinem Gaming-PC spielen? Der kann doch nur Controller


 
Spiel doch Benchmarks.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon mal das Wii Lenkrad benutzt?



Einfach nur schrottig.....



> Spiel doch Benchmarks.



Oh ja. 1 Frame, 2 Frames, 3 Frames......


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Juli 2011)

Der PC kann alles was eine Konsole auch kann aber die Konsole kann nur wenig von dem was ein PC kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Einfach nur schrottig.....



Ich weiß, aber sehr lustig. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh ja. 1 Frame, 2 Frames, 3 Frames......



Jop, kenne ich, da kann ich auch meiner Waschmaschine beim Waschen zugucken. 



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Der PC kann alles was eine Konsole auch kann aber die Konsole kann nur wenig von dem was ein PC kann.


 
Dafür kostet er auch mehr. 

Und bevor wieder einer mit einem günstigen Rechner ankommt....
Zeig mir einen Rechner für 150€, mit dem ich Crysis 2 oder Shift 2 oder sonst was von der Konsole, der das genauso darstellen kann.
Den gibts nämlich nicht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Juli 2011)

Die heutigen Konsolen sind schon alt und deswegen günstig. 
Ein fünf jahre alter PC kostet doch auch nix mehr und die 8800gtx wird doch shift 2 locker in Konsolengrafik darstellen können.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

Wisst ihr wieso der PC besser ist??
Deshalb: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9heUeylDPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach bessere Grafik und Dx11.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Vatter hat früher gesagt  "ein PC ist nicht zum Spielen da" 
heute sagt er "ein PC ist nicht nur zum Spielen da"


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die heutigen Konsolen sind schon alt und deswegen günstig.



Du kannst sie aber neu kaufen, mit Garantie und sonst allem, welcher 5 Jahre alter PC kostet das gleiche und ist neu?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber sehr lustig.



Ein kleines Duell Mario Kart mit der Frau ist hier und da schon mal witzig. Aber ich spiele dann gnadenlos



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Mein Vatter hat früher gesagt  "ein PC ist nicht zum Spielen da"
> heute sagt er "ein PC ist nicht nur zum Spielen da"



Und meiner ist überglücklich, dass er es schafft mit dem PC ins Internet zu kommen.


----------



## A3000T (19. Juli 2011)

> Einfach bessere Grafik und Dx11.


Na ja, wenn Grafik das einzige ist, was man von einem Spiel erwartet. Billigerer Vorschlag. In dem Fall einfach die Glotze einschalten oder noch besser, aus dem Fenster schauen, so realistisch kann auch DX11 nicht sein. Und preiswerter ist es obendrein.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn Grafik das einzige ist, was man von einem Spiel erwartet. Billigerer Vorschlag. In dem Fall einfach die Glotze einschalten oder noch besser, aus dem Fenster schauen, so realistisch kann auch DX11 nicht sein. Und preiswerter ist es obendrein.



Die bessere Grafik des PC plus andere Plattform-spezifische Vorteile kann man genau so wenig weg diskutieren, wie die Vorteile die Konsolen haben.


----------



## A3000T (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe kein Problem mit besserer Grafik, aber wenn es NUR auf die Grafik hinausläuft, dann find ich das irgendwo armselig. Ich meine, ich habe auch nicht den lahmsten PC hier, stelle aber fest, dass ich meist vor der Konsole hocke, weils da die interessanteren Spiele gibt (früher) gibt. Fast ein Jahr auf Mass Effect warten... das geht doch net!  Oder (ich glaube) fast drei Jahre auf Jade Empire. Das mag aufm PC dann vielleicht besser aussehen, aber das ist mir sowas von egal, dass ich es schon kaum mehr in Worte fassen kann. 

Ach ja, mein Premiumhighlight für heute:



> Wenn man z.B. nur 100€ pro Monat in Hardware investiert sollte man in  jeder Situation gut mithalten können, ich denke, das können sich die  Meisten leisten, wenn sie nur wirklich wollen


Wenn mein Leben so dermaßen arm ist, dass ich jeden Monat 100€ in meinen PC stecke nur um stets auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein, dann würde ich mich irgendwann fragen, was zum Geier in meinem Leben falsch gelaufen ist und ob ich so weiter machen möchte.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit besserer Grafik, aber wenn es NUR auf die Grafik hinausläuft, dann find ich das irgendwo armselig. Ich meine, ich habe auch nicht den lahmsten PC hier, stelle aber fest, dass ich meist vor der Konsole hocke, weils da die interessanteren Spiele gibt (früher) gibt. Fast ein Jahr auf Mass Effect warten... das geht doch net!  Oder (ich glaube) fast drei Jahre auf Jade Empire. Das mag aufm PC dann vielleicht besser aussehen, aber das ist mir sowas von egal, dass ich es schon kaum mehr in Worte fassen kann.
> Ach ja, mein Premiumhighlight für heute:
> Wenn mein Leben so dermaßen arm ist, dass ich jeden Monat 100€ in meinen PC stecke nur um stets auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein, dann würde ich mich irgendwann fragen, was zum Geier in meinem Leben falsch gelaufen ist und ob ich so weiter machen möchte.



Also bis hier hin hat es mir wirklich Spaß gemacht mit Superwip, und auch den anderen, über PC und Konsole zu diskutieren, denn alles bewegte sich in einem vernünftigen Rahmen.

Aber deine Posts finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang ehrlich gesagt etwas daneben, weil sie eigentlich nullkommanichts zu dieser Diskussion beizutragen haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Das nervt mich dann auch, Games zu spielen, die Konsoleros schon lange durch haben, weil diese Games erst viel später auf den PC erscheinen.
Leute, die Assassins Creed gespielt haben, lachen die PCler doch aus, ebenso GTA Fans.
Man hat zwar auf dem PC etwas mehr Grafikqualität (sofern man das denn überhaupt wahr nimmt), aber ich kenne niemanden, der beides besitzt und dann ein Konsolen Game auf dem PC noch mal durchspielt, wenn es dafür erscheint.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das nervt mich dann auch, Games zu spielen, die Konsoleros schon lange durch haben, weil diese Games erst viel später auf den PC erscheinen.
> Leute, die Assassins Creed gespielt haben, lachen die PCler doch aus, ebenso GTA Fans.
> Man hat zwar auf dem PC etwas mehr Grafikqualität (sofern man das denn überhaupt wahr nimmt), aber ich kenne niemanden, der beides besitzt und dann ein Konsolen Game auf dem PC noch mal durchspielt, wenn es dafür erscheint.



Dann kennst du in mir den ersten.
GTA IV auf der Konsole durchgespielt und dann auf dem PC für 7,50 (Steam Christmas Sale) nochmal.
Assassin's Creed 2 ebenfalls.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn Grafik das einzige ist, was man von einem Spiel erwartet. Billigerer Vorschlag. In dem Fall einfach die Glotze einschalten oder noch besser, aus dem Fenster schauen, so realistisch kann auch DX11 nicht sein. Und preiswerter ist es obendrein.


 Bist wohl pro Konsole oder?
Ist nicht schlimm, würde mich nur mal interessieren.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kennst du in mir den ersten.
> GTA IV auf der Konsole durchgespielt und dann auf dem PC für 7,50 (Steam Christmas Sale) nochmal.
> Assassin's Creed 2 ebenfalls.



Bin bei GTA auch gerade dabei.  Hatte es vorher auf der Xbox durch.


----------



## A3000T (19. Juli 2011)

> Aber deine Posts finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang ehrlich gesagt etwas  daneben, weil sie eigentlich nullkommanichts zu dieser Diskussion  beizutragen haben


Ich bitte dich, zunächst nicht auf diesen Beitrag hier zu antworten. Ich überlege mir derweil, was mich *noch *weniger interessiert. 



> Man hat zwar auf dem PC etwas mehr Grafikqualität (sofern man das denn  überhaupt wahr nimmt), aber ich kenne niemanden, der beides besitzt und  dann ein Konsolen Game auf dem PC noch mal durchspielt, wenn es dafür  erscheint.


Jupp. Ich entsinne mich da duster an Mass Effect 1. Ein Bekannter von mir meinte damals auch: "Boah, guck ma, wie das aussieht", aber was bringt mir das, wenn ich das Spiel schon kenne? Ich kauf mir ja auch keine Filme auf Blue Ray, die ich schon auf DVD habe.



> Bist wohl pro Konsole oder?
> Ist nicht schlimm, würde mich nur mal interessieren.


Natürlich ist es nicht schlimm. Wie auch immer, ich bin Pro Vernunft, wenn man so möchte. Ich käme nie auf den Gedanken irgendwelche Wisims auf der Konsole zu spielen, aber mich nervt halt dieses "Wir haben so tolle Hardware und die bösen Konsolen bremsen die Entwicklung immer aus" Gelaber der Leute hier. Auch "Die Grafik auf meiner Radeon 6990 bzw. GeForce 580 SLI sieht viel besser aus als auf einer Xbox/PS3." geht mir auf den Senkel. Ich habe meine Spiele, weil sie mich unterhalten und bespaßen sollen, nicht um mit ihnen Hardwarewanking zu betreiben. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und ich bin schon alt.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bin bei GTA auch gerade dabei.  Hatte es vorher auf der Xbox durch.



Dann kennt quanti ja schon 2


----------



## Primer (19. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das nervt mich dann auch, Games zu  spielen, die Konsoleros schon lange durch haben, weil diese Games erst  viel später auf den PC erscheinen.
> Leute, die Assassins Creed gespielt haben, lachen die PCler doch aus, ebenso GTA Fans.
> Man  hat zwar auf dem PC etwas mehr Grafikqualität (sofern man das denn  überhaupt wahr nimmt), aber ich kenne niemanden, der beides besitzt und  dann ein Konsolen Game auf dem PC noch mal durchspielt, wenn es dafür  erscheint.



Ha ich habe das geschafft, GTAIV zum Release auf PS3 und später dann nochmal aufm PC zu spielen^^ 
Auch ist es schon arg an den Haaren herbeigezogen das man ausgelacht wird, weil man ein Spiel halt 6 Monate später spielt. Es gibt SOOOOOOOOO viele Spiele wie noch nie, man ist gewiss nicht darauf angewiesen alles sofort zu Spielen. Also zumindest ich hatte keine Probleme auf das PC Brotherhood zu warten, genauso wie ich mittlerweile ganz sicher auf das PC GTA V warten werde....mal ehrlich ich nehme mir aktuell aufgrund des Sommerloches Red Dead Redemption auf der PS3 vor und ich kann dir sagen es ist alles andere als angenehmes Spielen, nja zumindest wenn man an einen PC gewöhnt ist.

EDIT: Jetzt sinds schon 3^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Juli 2011)

Sehe ich geanauso primerp12. Hatte GTA4 auf der Xbox360 und später auf dem PC habe ich es dann auch gezockt. 
Aber das kann man wirklich nicht mit jeden Game machen
Das mit dem Warten ist nicht so schlimm habe z.B. bei Steam so viele Games günstig abgestaubt die muss ich erstmal durchzocken. 
Auf der Konsole kaufe ich mir nur ganz wenige Games, da ich mir die meisten ausleihe


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Warten ist nicht so schlimm habe z.B. bei Steam so viele Games günstig abgestaubt die muss ich erstmal durchzocken.



Summer sale


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit eh keine Gelegenheit zum Spielen, obwohl das Gaming System endlich mal wieder läuft.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juli 2011)

Den größten Nachteil hat klar der PC:
Man kauft sich ne neue Grafikkarte, für die man eine ganze XBOX360 oder sogar PS3 oder zweie bekommt und die Grafik ist dann dank der billigen Konsolenimporte dennoch kaum anders. Zum Glück nicht so häufig.
Das wird erst wieder besser, wenn neue Konsolen kommen.

Weitere Nachteile des PCs:
- Zocken auf der Couch schwieriger zu realisieren
- Höhere Anschaffungskosten


Nachteile der Konsolen:
- Spiele generell teurer, auch wenn minderwertig
- Kasten für sonst kaum etwas einsetzbar
- Oft Gammelgrafik (fällt vielen Konsoleros nicht auf, "boar hamma voll der grafik, kom aba grada ne weita" beim Risen zocken) 
- Kein echtes Shooter-Erlebnis wegen Gamepad-Steuerung


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Juli 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> Den größten Nachteil hat klar der PC:
> Man kauft sich ne neue Grafikkarte, für die man eine ganze XBOX360 oder sogar PS3 oder zweie bekommt und die Grafik ist dann dank der billigen Konsolenimporte dennoch kaum anders. Zum Glück nicht so häufig.
> Das wird erst wieder besser, wenn neue Konsolen kommen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben.
Bei mir spricht ein entscheidendes Argument aber für Konsolen (speziell Xbox)
-Xbox LIVE!


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben.
> Bei mir spricht ein entscheidendes Argument aber für Konsolen (speziell Xbox)
> -Xbox LIVE!


Was ist denn der Unterschied zu Windows Live?


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Juli 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn der Unterschied zu Windows Live?



Man bekommt bei jedem Spiel GS, die Steuerung ist wie ich finde bequemer und ich habe das Gefühl GfWL zielt nur darauf ab, ihre Sachen zu verkaufen. Soziale Interaktion ist im Gegenteil zur Xbox meines Wissens nach nur im Spiel möglich.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Man bekommt bei jedem Spiel GS, die Steuerung ist wie ich finde bequemer und ich habe das Gefühl GfWL zielt nur darauf ab, ihre Sachen zu verkaufen. Soziale Interaktion ist im Gegenteil zur Xbox meines Wissens nach nur im Spiel möglich.


Bei der Steuerung hat GfWL in der Tat Defizite. Einen lokalen Offline-Account z.B. muß man erst extra wählen, etwas versteckt als Link. 
Und häufig sind die Buttons und ihre Funktion nicht am gleichen Ort: Manchmal muß man unterhalb des Buttons klicken.
Aber es gibt da extra einen Messenger:
Der neue Windows Live Messenger - Nachfolger des MSN Messengers


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Juli 2011)

Warum ein Xboxler mich am PC in seine Party einladen, ich aber nicht beitreten kann ist mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze Live sowieso nur, damit man Spielstände speichern kann...


----------



## A3000T (19. Juli 2011)

> - Spiele generell teurer, auch wenn minderwertig
> - Kasten für sonst kaum etwas einsetzbar
> - Oft Gammelgrafik (fällt vielen Konsoleros nicht auf, "boar hamma voll der grafik, kom aba grada ne weita" beim Risen zocken)
> - Kein echtes Shooter-Erlebnis wegen Gamepad-Steuerung


Das ist sicherlich alles nicht ganz falsch, aber dennoch:

Das eine Konsole zu nichts anderem einsetzbar stimmt schon, jedoch weiß man das ja vorher und bezahlt daher auch "etwas" weniger als für einen PC. 
Die Sache mit der Gammelgrafik ist so eine Sache. Ja es gibt solche Beispiele und ja, es fällt nicht so auf. Das liegt bei mir unter anderem daran, dass ich deutlich weiter von meinem Fernseher sitze als von meinem Monitor. Dafür habe ich bei ersterem einen deutlich größeren Bildschirm (ca. 36", PC Monitor sind 23,6"), aber dennoch fällt es nicht auf, wenn man zwei bis drei Meter davon entfernt sitzt. 

Das mit dem Shootererlebnis ist so eine Sache. Was bezeichnest du als Shooter? Spiele in der Egoansicht und mit Fadenkreuz alles totballern? Dann hast Du Recht, ich spiele sowas auch deutlich lieber am PC, da mit dem Gamepad keine so exakte Steuerung möglich ist. Ganz anders sieht es aber beim Semishooter Mass Effect (sorry, wenn ich so drauf rumreite, ich liebe dieses Spiel [und seinen Nachfolger]). Das spiele ich deutlich lieber an der Box als auf dem PC, wo ich es mal bei einem Bekannten für zwei Stunden ausprobierte. Schon allein die Makosteuerung find ich an der Xbox 360 viel besser, auch wenn da viele anderer Meinung sind. 
Und es gibt ja noch andere Genre. 

Hier mal all die Spiele, die ich lieber an der Konsole spiele

Kotor
Kotor 2
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2 
Jade Empire (ziemlich Biowarelastig, bis jetzt)
Pro Evolution Soccer (macht einfach mehr spaß mit Kumpel, Pizza und vor der Glotze)
Rennspiele (Forza III und Grand Tourismo IV sind da meine absoluten Ikonen, da kann der PC noch so schöne Grafik haben, das Spielgefühl an der Glotze bleibt unerreicht).
Persona 3 und 4 (schon die beiden sind Grund genug für ne Konsole, in diesem Fall PS2).

So, genug gesülzt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich nutze Live sowieso nur, damit man Spielstände speichern kann...


 
Bei einigen Games muss man sich ja einen Account holen, damit man überhaupt speichern kann. Aber ich nehmen dann immer ein lokales offline Profil und gut. Ich bin kein Fan von den Online Dingern, egal ob jetzt Microsoft, Sony, Ubi Soft oder wer auch immer.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich A3000T recht geben, fussball und rennsport ist auf konsolen einfach wesendlich besser von der steuerung her. 

Für alles andere wie shooter, mmorpg etc. Bleib ich lieber beim pc


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juli 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich alles nicht ganz falsch, aber dennoch:
> 
> Das eine Konsole zu nichts anderem einsetzbar stimmt schon, jedoch weiß man das ja vorher und bezahlt daher auch "etwas" weniger als für einen PC.
> Die Sache mit der Gammelgrafik ist so eine Sache. Ja es gibt solche Beispiele und ja, es fällt nicht so auf. Das liegt bei mir unter anderem daran, dass ich deutlich weiter von meinem Fernseher sitze als von meinem Monitor. Dafür habe ich bei ersterem einen deutlich größeren Bildschirm (ca. 36", PC Monitor sind 23,6"), aber dennoch fällt es nicht auf, wenn man zwei bis drei Meter davon entfernt sitzt.
> ...


Ich meinte, daß die Grafik einem Konsolero nicht auffällt. Aber das mit dem Abstand vom Bildschirm stimmt auch, allerdings nicht bei allen Spielen.
Die Shooter-Sache:
Normalerweise ist die Steuerung auf der Konsole so ausgelegt, daß man nicht zielt, sondern per Knopfdruck zielen läßt. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß.
Für Spiele, die man besser mit einem Gamepad spielt, Rennen vornehmlich, habe ich ein Gamepad.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei einigen Games muss man sich ja einen Account holen, damit man überhaupt speichern kann. Aber ich nehmen dann immer ein lokales offline Profil und gut. Ich bin kein Fan von den Online Dingern, egal ob jetzt Microsoft, Sony, Ubi Soft oder wer auch immer.


Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## A3000T (19. Juli 2011)

> Normalerweise ist die Steuerung auf der Konsole so ausgelegt, daß man  nicht zielt, sondern per Knopfdruck zielen läßt. Das macht einfach  keinen Spaß.


Also ich kenne Zielhilfen, dass man nicht zu hundert Prozent genau zielen muss, aber auf Knopfdruck zielen? Andererseits... ich spiele, wie bereits geschrieben, keine reinrassigen Shooter an der Konsole.


----------



## Nico Bellic (20. Juli 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Also ich kenne Zielhilfen, dass man nicht zu hundert Prozent genau zielen muss, aber auf Knopfdruck zielen? Andererseits... ich spiele, wie bereits geschrieben, keine reinrassigen Shooter an der Konsole.


Shooter auf Konsole gespielt habe ich:
Auf PSP:
SOCOM U.S. Navy Seals Fireteam Bravo 2 (ruckelte furchtbar...)

Auf XBOX:
GUN (Ob es da auch so war, weiß ich nicht mehr)
Conflict Desert Storm 2
GTA III San Andreas

Auf XBOX360:
GTA IV (Nur angespielt)

Und man mußte nicht zielen. Knopf drücken, Ziel ist markiert, nur noch auf Ballern drücken.


----------



## A3000T (20. Juli 2011)

Ach so, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst.  Na ja, diese "Zielhilfe" gabs aber auch bei der PC Version von GTA III, bzw. San Andreas, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.  Aber da kann mans wenigstens auch ohne sinnvoll spielen, von daher versteh ich dich schon.


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn Konsole dann auch das was man noch Konsole nennen kann, wie Dreamcast,N64 usw.

Erst letztes WE als Freundin bei der Arbeit war, die Dreamcast ausgepackt und stunden lang Shenmue gespielt, hammer.
Dabei hasse ich Konsolen und jetzt frägt man sich warum? 
Es ist ja nicht nur die Community rund um die Konsolen die teils so peinlich ist das man froh ist PC Only zu sein siehe 4players, sondern auch immer diese tollen Argumente die schon Jahre lang keine mehr sind.

Eure Konsolen sind mittlerweile nur noch beschnittene PC´s, auf dennen man teils Spiele installieren muss,Spiele updaten muss usw usw. das kenn ich von N64 Zeiten nicht.
Hab hier neben meinem PC einen Xbox360 fürn PC rumfahren, daher kann ich auch eure tollen Sportspiele bzw. die Spiele die mit nem Controller besser sind usw. besser am PC genießen wie ihr, dank BQ,hoher Auflösung,Bildfiltern und Mods.

Das was ihr an der Konsole könnt, kann ich am PC gleich und besser, das einzige "Wahre" Argument sind doch eure ach so tollen Exklusivtitel von dennen und ich spreche nur für mich genau 2 interessieren :

RDR und God of War 3.

Aber mein gott auf 2 Spiele kann ich sehr sehr gut verzichten


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Gammelgrafik ist so eine Sache. Ja es gibt solche Beispiele und ja, es fällt nicht so auf. Das liegt bei mir unter anderem daran, dass ich deutlich weiter von meinem Fernseher sitze als von meinem Monitor. Dafür habe ich bei ersterem einen deutlich größeren Bildschirm (ca. 36", PC Monitor sind 23,6"), aber dennoch fällt es nicht auf, wenn man zwei bis drei Meter davon entfernt sitzt.


 
Ich spiele beides auf einem Full-HD Fernseher und der Unterschied zwischen Konsole und PC ist enorm was Auflösung, Bildschärfe, Weitsicht, aber vor allem Fps angeht.



fear.de schrieb:


> Erst letztes WE als Freundin bei der Arbeit war, die Dreamcast ausgepackt und stunden lang Shenmue gespielt, hammer.



Hatte ich auch beides

Leider irgendwann verkauft



fear.de schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur die Community rund um die Konsolen die teils so peinlich ist das man froh ist PC Only zu sein



Na, na, viele Konsoleros sind noch sehr jung. Es sei ihnen verziehen
Wenn ich daran zurück denke was ich vor 20 Jahren so gesagt und getan habe....



fear.de schrieb:


> Eure Konsolen sind mittlerweile nur noch beschnittene PC´s



Das ist nicht richtig, denn keine Konsole basiert auf x86 und somit haben sie eine komplett andere Architektur als ein PC. Selbst die GPUs wurden für die Konsolen modifiziert.



fear.de schrieb:


> Das was ihr an der Konsole könnt, kann ich am PC gleich und besser, das einzige "Wahre" Argument sind doch eure ach so tollen Exklusivtitel von dennen und ich spreche nur für mich genau 2 interessieren :RDR und God of War 3.
> Aber mein gott auf 2 Spiele kann ich sehr sehr gut verzichten



Das mag bei dir so sein, bei mir sind es noch ein paar Titel mehr. Und durch Home schlendere ich auch schon mal gerne.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na, na, viele Konsoleros sind noch sehr jung. Es sei ihnen verziehen
> Wenn ich daran zurück denke was ich vor 20 Jahren so gesagt und getan habe....


 
Ist bei dem PC nicht anders. 80% der Zocker sind um die 13 Jahre, siehe dieses Forum


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist bei dem PC nicht anders. 80% der Zocker sind um die 13 Jahre, siehe dieses Forum



Autsch


----------



## Micha77 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ne PS3 und nen Pc.Zocke beides gleichviel.Auffer Ps3 eher Rennspiele.Sportspiele.Und aufm Pc halt Rpgs.Shooter.Strategie.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2011)

Pc ist immer besser als die scheiß konsolen!!!!!! Da können die auch mit der ps5 oder der xbox920 kommen!!!! Der pc machts möglich!!!!


the way nvidia, it's meant to be played!!!!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

War das jetzt Werbung oder ein sinnvoller Kommentar?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Juli 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Shooter auf Konsole gespielt habe ich:
> Auf PSP:
> SOCOM U.S. Navy Seals Fireteam Bravo 2 (ruckelte furchtbar...)
> 
> ...


 
Dann spiel doch mal ECHTE Shooter.  In BF1943 auf PS3 gibt es z.B. GAR  KEINE Zielhilfe und dennoch komme ich damit super klar (und viele noch  besser als ich, weil ich derzeit so selten spiele).




fear.de schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur die Community rund um die Konsolen die teils so peinlich ist das man froh ist PC Only zu sein siehe 4players, sondern auch immer diese tollen Argumente die schon Jahre lang keine mehr sind.


 
Ähm, schau dir mal die Leute in Nvidia vs. AMD bzw Intel vs. AMD Threads an. 
Oder den Herrn S****w** in Konsolenthread.  Er kann Konsolen überhaupt nicht leiden (lässt entsprechend keine Pro-Argumente zu) aber spamt hier die Threads voll (siehe "Lohnt sich der Kauf einer PS3 noch?").


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2011)

Fr3@k



> Ist bei dem PC nicht anders. 80% der Zocker sind um die 13 Jahre, siehe dieses Forum



Ja ne, is klar http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/133280-2011-wie-alt-seid-ihr.html#post2543111


GR-Thunderstorm 



> Ähm, schau dir mal die Leute in Nvidia vs. AMD bzw Intel vs. AMD Threads an.
> Oder den Herrn S****w** in Konsolenthread.  Er kann Konsolen überhaupt nicht leiden (lässt entsprechend keine Pro-Argumente zu) aber spamt hier die Threads voll (siehe "Lohnt sich der Kauf einer PS3 noch?").



Und du kannst den PC als Spieleplattform nicht leiden und bist im PC-Spielforum angemeldet. Auch komisch oder? Und spamen tut er ja nicht. Er ist zwar ein PC-Hardliner und Konsolenfans ein Dorn im Auge, aber er hat Argumente.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja ne, is klar http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/133280-2011-wie-alt-seid-ihr.html#post2543111


 
Da haben gerade mal etwas mehr als 500 Leute von einigen tausend mitgemacht, wie repräsentativ ist das denn?


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2011)

Das ist wesentlich mehr wert als ne blosse Behauptung. Da haben übrigens etwas mehr als 750 Leute mitgemacht. BTW: Fast 42000 Beiträge in einem Kinderforum zu leisten wäre für einen erwachsenen Menschen doch mehr als peinlich oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Wer sagt, dass ich erwachsen werden will.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn es dich enttäuschen mag: Das ist hier nicht die Neverland-Ranch!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und du kannst den PC als Spieleplattform nicht leiden und bist im PC-Spielforum angemeldet. Auch komisch oder? Und spamen tut er ja nicht. Er ist zwar ein PC-Hardliner und Konsolenfans ein Dorn im Auge, aber er hat Argumente.


 
Wer sagt, dass ich den PC hasse??? Ich finde Konsolen nur einfach besser (aus vielen guten Gründen, wie ich finde). Ansonsten habe ich bisher über 90% meiner Spielerzeit vorm PC verbracht.
Das einzige, was ich an PCs wirklich hasse, sind:
1. Steam (leider auf dem Vormarsch)
2. Kiddys die beim Zocken ewig die Chats zuspamen
3. Cheater

Ich rüste meinen PC in regelmäßigen Abständen auf, habe mir die Mühe gemacht, mein Gehäuse von innen zu lackieren, habe mir extra ein Window-Kit gekauft, da ich selbst keine Möglichkeit habe, derartige Dinge anzufertigen usw. usf.

Es gibt gegen quasi jedes von Superwips Argumente entsprechende Gegenargumente, aber die will er ja in der Regel nicht für voll nehmen.
Im Gegensatz zu ihm lasse ich durchaus auch Negativargumente, die gegen Konsolen sprechen, zu, wenn es denn auch *echte* Argumente sind.

Echte Argumente sind Argumente, die schlecht implementierte Features anschneiden (z.B. geringerer Formatsupport für Filme und Musik auf der PS3, schlechter Flash-Support des Browsers, schlechtere Grafik). DAS sind wirkliche Argumente, die auch aus meiner Sicht gegen die PS3 sprechen (wobei mir persönlich die Grafik nicht so wichtig ist).

Falsche Argumente greifen Dinge auf, die mit der PS3 überhaupt nicht vorgesehen sind. Wenn hier immer erwähnt wird, dass man mit dem PC doch soooo viel mehr machen kann, dann ist das kein echtes Argument. Wer sich eine PS3 kauft, der weiß schon vorher, dass damit keine Textverarbeitung vorgesehen ist. Dafür ist sie wie gesagt aber auch nicht gebaut worden. Dafür stelle ich mir (wenn ich nicht schon einen großen PC hätte) als Normalverbraucher für 200€ nen Llano-PC daneben, der locker für 10 Jahre halten wird, wenn man nur surft und Texte schreibt.

Vollkommen subjektiv ist imo der ewige Streit Controller vs. Maus&Tastatur. Aus meiner Sicht muss man sagen, dass Controller gewöhnungsdürftiger sind. Man braucht schlicht länger, bis man damit umgehen kann. Aber ist das ein Kontra-Argument? Aus meiner Sicht nein. Wer gut werden will muss üben. Das gilt mit dem Controller genauso wie mit Maus&Tastatur.
Dass man mit Controller ebenso gut spielen kann zeigt BF1943: Vollkommen ohne Zielhilfe ausgestattet spielt es sich (aus meiner Sicht) kein bisschen schlechter als ein Shooter mit Maus & Tastatur.
Es gibt kein einziges Argument, das eindeutig belegt, dass Controller für Shooter schlechter geeignet sein sollen (das war auch Teil der Diskussion zwischen Superwip und mir in diesem Thread). Superwip hat immer wieder irgendwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen, wodurch doch auf technischer Grundlage der Analogstick einer Maus klar unterlegen sein sollte. Nur so richtig gelungen ist ihm das nicht, weil es auf dieser Ebene keine echten Argumente gibt. ^^ Ja, die Funktionsweise ist grundverschieden, aber daraus resultieren längst keine Vor oder Nachteile für eines von beiden. Am Ende waren fast alle seine Pro-Maus-Argumente 1:1 auf Touchpads anwendbar, was ja irgendwie impliziert, dass man mit dem Touchpad ebenfalls ein Shooterpro werden könnte (nur aufgefallen ist ihm das nicht, was ich recht belustigend fand ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dich enttäuschen mag: Das ist hier nicht die Neverland-Ranch!


 
Kommt noch was anderes außer Spam?


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dich enttäuschen mag: Das ist hier nicht die Neverland-Ranch!


 nee, schade.


Mal ehrlich, was hat so ein Zeug hier zu suchen? 
Da hat *quantenslipstream schon recht.
*


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2011)

Sowohl Controller, als auch Maus+Tastatur haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Und wie du sagst ist es mit dem Controller im Shooter-Bereich schwerer zu erlernen, wenn nicht sogar wesentlich schwerer.
Es gibt nicht grundlos Zielhilfen im Konsolenbereich, während das im PC-Sektor eigentlich nicht der Fall ist.

Beide Geräte haben ihr Vorzüge. Der kluge Mensch erkennt beide, der Sturrkopf tappt im Dunkeln.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sowohl Controller, als auch Maus+Tastatur haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
> Und wie du sagst ist es mit dem Controller im Shooter-Bereich schwerer zu erlernen, wenn nicht sogar wesentlich schwerer.
> Es gibt nicht grundlos Zielhilfen im Konsolenbereich, während das im PC-Sektor eigentlich nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Beide Geräte haben ihr Vorzüge. Der kluge Mensch erkennt beide, der Sturrkopf tappt im Dunkeln.


 
Man muss halt sagen, dass Konsolen mehr auf Gelegenheitsspieler abzielen. Und die haben keine Chance, sich wirklich stark an die Controllersteuerung zu gewöhnen. Irgendwie Paradox, oder? ^^ Deshalb sind Zielhilfen auch erforderlich, jedoch schalte ich die (wenn möglich) immer ab. Ich finde, dass mehr Entwickler Konsolenspiele ohne Zielhilfe rausbringen sollten und das ganze dann einfach als "Für Gelegenheitsspieler nicht geeignet gem. §14 JuSchG" deklarieren. Aber dann gehen wieder Gewinne verloren, usw. usf. Man könnte allenfalls Server mit und ohne Zielhilfe separat zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juli 2011)

Gerade Konsolenspieler sind doch nachtaktiv, unglaublich was da so gegen 02:00 Uhr morgens los ist im Gegensatz zu Steam. Und Causal-Gamer zocken eher nicht um diese Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gerade Konsolenspieler sind doch nachtaktiv, unglaublich was da so gegen 02:00 Uhr morgens los ist im Gegensatz zu Steam. Und Causal-Gamer zocken eher nicht um diese Zeit.


 
Das hat wohl ein wenig auch damit zu tun, dass die Konsole am Fernseher angeschlossen ist und man abends in die Glotze guckt und wenn der Film nachts zu Ende ist, wird die Konsole eingeschaltet, bzw. wenn die Eltern pennen gegangen sind, kommen die Kids wieder aus ihren Zimmern.


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

Genau.
Da die Konsole in den meisten Fällen leiser ist, hören die Eltern diese nicht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. Juli 2011)

Das Gamepad ist bei shootern einfach im Nachteil wenn man es mit Tastatur und Maus vergleicht. Liegt aber auch nur an dem Analogstick da kann man nicht einfach mal schnell nach hinten schauen und dann wieder nach vorne wie mit der Maus. Aber da ja auf Konsolen alle mit Gamepad spielen hat keiner Vorteile. 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich selber GoW, Bioshock, MoH, GTA4, TomClancys Las Vegas, Halo und Stranglehold auf der Xbox360 mit Pad gezockt habe.
Mein damaliger Rechener AMD 2500+ mit Geforce6 128MB konnte einfach nichts und ich habe ja auch auf die AMD HD2900XT gewartet weil ich dachte die wird gut. War aber leider nicht so, kurze Zeit später habe ich mir dann ein SLI System geholt und kurz danach hatte die Xbox den RoD als sie wieder von MS zurück kam, war sie einfach nicht mehr die alte.

Aber was ich damit sagen wollte ist eigentlich nur, das ich manchmal Lust auf Halo & Co bekomme mir aber einen Gamepad mit einem Stick zum bewegen und den anderen als trackball fürs aiming Wünsche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Da die Konsole in den meisten Fällen leiser ist, hören die Eltern diese nicht.


 
Wer sagt denn, dass die Eltern pennen müssen, wenn sie im Schlafzimmer sind?


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht. Aber davon würde ja das Kind widerum wach werden


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. Juli 2011)

Schlafen ist doch das Codewort


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Gamepad ist bei shootern einfach im Nachteil wenn man es mit Tastatur und Maus vergleicht. Liegt aber auch nur an dem Analogstick da kann man nicht einfach mal schnell nach hinten schauen und dann wieder nach vorne wie mit der Maus. Aber da ja auf Konsolen alle mit Gamepad spielen hat keiner Vorteile.


 
Wie jetzt, man kann sich mit einem Analostick nicht umdrehen?


----------



## stev0 (20. Juli 2011)

also ich hab beides PC + Ps 3, ps3 verstaubt eigentlich nur. Seitdem ne GTX 570 das System befeuert macht es mehr spaß mit dem pc an einem 46" Full HD Assasins Creed: Brotherhood zu zocken als mit der ps 3. Und leiser ist mein pc auch noch als meine ps 3


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (20. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe ne zeit lang mit der PS3 u. später ne zeit lang mit der XBox gezockt...

Aber es geht nix über zocken mit dem PC ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Jop, gerade wenn man mal wieder auf einen neuen Patch oder Treiber warten muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, gerade wenn man mal wieder auf einen neuen Patch oder Treiber warten muss.



Klar. Ist doch super, dass man beispielsweise Crysis 2 seit dem DX11 Patch nicht mehr vernünftig spielen kann wegen Black-/Bluescreens, ruckelnden Zwischensequenzen, Tonproblemen, VSync Bug.......
Gamer-Herz was willst du mehr? Hauptsache es sieht gut aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gamer Herz was willst du mehr? Hauptsache es sieht gut aus.


 
Die Texturen kamen auch nur, damit die Screenshots besser aussehen, von Spielen hat niemand was gesagt.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

Richtig. Damit die Presse und die PC-User was zu zeigen haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2011)

Bei mir lief immer alles. Selten musste ich nachhelfen (Fehler Suchen). Nur dieses Geheimakte Tunguska lässt sich bei mir partout nicht starten, aber das Game ist auch von 2006, da kann man sowas schonmal verzeihen.

@Cook2211

Nutzt du das EVGA Precision-Tool?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> @Cook2211
> 
> Nutzt du das EVGA Precision-Tool?



Nein, Afterburner.
Warum fragst du?


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2011)

Weil Crysis 2 bei mir kurz nach dem Start immer abstürzte. Ist reproduzierbar und liegt defnitiv am Tool.


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann wieso es überhaupt Konsolenports gibt und man nicht auf das stärkste Zugpferd steigt, nämlich den PC.
Man kann es dann immer noch auf die Uralt-Hardware der Konsolen runter schrauben, das es dort läuft, so wäre jeder zufrieden und man müsse sich nicht ständig über die 1.6 Texturen und andere Augenkrebs erzeugenden dinge aufregen.

Das Konsoleros auf BQ pfeifen ist eine Sache aber das der Matsch dann beim PC einziehen muss, versteh ich einfach nicht, da viele Spiele erst aufm PC groß geworden und viele durch den PC weiterleben, stichwort Mods. Was wäre ein GTA ohne Mods z.B. ?
Und noch so ein Beispiel wäre Uncharted  Ein Exklusivtitel für die PS3, wo JEDER PSler die Grafik hoch lobt, dann guck ich mir ein paar youtoube videos an und denk nur, wie man sowas als geile Grafik abstempeln kann, matsch soweit das Auge reicht. Klar einige stellen sind schön modelliert und mit Herz gestaltet usw. aber da merkte ich wieder da Konsoleros was Grafik angeht, absolut blind sein müssen.

Und immer dieses geblubber, Grafik ist nebensache -.- Die Grafik/Atmo trägt soviel zu einem Spiel bei. Nehme ich das parade beispiel Crysis. Mit Mods usw. macht es einfach Spaß nur die Welt zu erkunden und gechillt rum zulaufen. Oder GTA4, habe dort kaum Missionen gemacht, fahre lieber die ganze Zeit rum und mach entweder einwenig blödsinn oder erkunde die Welt, das macht aber erst mit besseren Texturen,Mods etc. spaß und warum ? Ja wenn alles nur ******* aussieht und überall nur Matsch zusehen ist macht es keinen Spaß eine Welt zu erkunden deswegen sind die Konsolenspiele auch alle find ich jedenfalls anspruchslos gestaltet, parade beispiel CoD. Das Spiel sieht grauenhaft beschissen aus,Schlauchlevel usw. was also bringt es einem sowas zu spielen?
Wenn man auf unrealistische Action steht, man 50m Sprünge überlebt und i.wo was explodiert was in der Realität garnicht gehen würde, naja wenns Spaß macht, mein ding ist es nicht 

Bevor geflamed wird, beachten das es meine Meinung ist, ich zwing sie euch nicht auf


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Weil Crysis 2 bei mir kurz nach dem Start immer abstürzte. Ist reproduzierbar und liegt defnitiv am Tool.



Ach so.

Bei mir stürzte es Ingame immer an den selben Stellen ab z.B. direkt am Anfang wo man im Fluss schwimmt. Da hat es geholfen die Spannung zu erhöhen. Seit dem läuft es stabil. Den VSync Bug habe ich auch mittlerweile im Griff.
Aber es nervt halt trotzdem. Und in vielen Foren ist das Gemecker über den DX11 Patch groß




fear.de schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen kann wieso es überhaupt Konsolenports gibt und man nicht auf das stärkste Zugpferd steigt, nämlich den PC.



Ganz einfach. Man setzt auf das Pferd, was den meisten Umsatz bringt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2011)

fear.de 



> Was ich nicht verstehen kann wieso es überhaupt Konsolenports gibt und man nicht auf das stärkste Zugpferd steigt, nämlich den PC.



Weil der PC wirtschaftlich nur die zweite Geige spielt und damit Konsolitos sich nicht allzu benachteiligt fühlen.


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Mir gehts darum, wieso man nicht für den PC programmiert und dieses dann auf die Konsole portet ?!
Nein da programmiert man lieber für die Konsole und portet den Matsch aufn PC hoch.

Crysis 2 ist z.Z. ein super Beispiel. Man kann im nachhinein keine "Schmuddel" optik auf Hochglanz polieren. Einfach nur traurig.
Überall setzt man auf das stärkste Glied nur bei den Spielen nicht, was einfach kein Sinn ergibt und wenn Konsoleros über Grafik jammern sind sie selber Schuld, keiner zwingt sie dieses Plastikzeug zu kaufen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen kann wieso es überhaupt Konsolenports gibt und man nicht auf das stärkste Zugpferd steigt, nämlich den PC.


 
Das "stärkste Zugpferd"? Umsatztechnisch hängt der PC den Konsolen um ganze Universen hinterher.  Zudem sind PC-Spieler die größten Meckerköppe. Was war das Geschrei groß, als gesagt wurde, dass DX11 in Crysis2 nur nachgepatcht wird.  Und jetzt wird offenbar gemeckert, dass das Spiel nicht mehr richtig läuft... Tjaja. Dazu kommt noch die Schwarzkopierproblematik, die auf dem PC schon trauriger Alltag ist. Und weil das noch alles nicht genug ist, um als Spieleentwickler von Heute dem PC einen Arschtritt zu verpassen, produziert diese Plattform auch noch den geringsten Umsatz.
Zwar sehen die Pixel hübscher aus, aber mehr Geld hat man dadurch noch lange nicht.

Um deine Frage mal objektiv zu beantworten: Zu Beginn steht oftmals noch gar nicht fest, ob ein Spiel überhaupt auch für den PC erscheinen soll (aus besagten Gründen). Man entwickelt auch deshalb zunächst für Konsolen, um dort einen möglichst reibungslosen Betrieb zu ermöglichen, damit die Kunden zufrieden sind.
Zudem ist es einfacher, erst eine Version ohne viel optischen Schnickschnak zu entwickeln und im nachhinein noch allen möglichen Murks reinzupressen (beim PC sind die Grenzen ja nach oben hin offen). Andersherum müsste man erst ständig probieren und testen, ob man genug rausgenommen hat, oder evtl. sogar wieder Reserven da sind und man wieder Effekte einbinden kann.

Hinzu kommt, dass es sich für Konsolen am leichtesten programmieren lässt, denn es gibt genau EINE Hardwareconfig. Auf dem PC gibt es TAUSENDE und alles soll im Bestfall auf Anhieb funktionieren, was es nicht immer tut (siehe Bioshock, GTA4, etc..).
Und wegen der genannten Probleme mit der Hardware ist der PC auch noch die pflegeintensivste Plattform und braucht unter Umständen wesentlich mehr Patches, bis alles richtig funktioniert, was die Entwickler noch mehr Geld kostet.

Soooo und was genau spricht jetzt - aus gewinnorientierter Entwicklersicht - noch für den PC?  Man kann immerhin Spiele für wenig Geld portieren und dann noch etwas die Gewinne anheben, aber ein "Zugpferd" ist der PC spätestens seit der aktuellen Konsolengeneration nicht mehr.


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Genau das mein ich wieder 
PC = Raubkopiererland, aber natürlich gibts für die Konsolen das nicht ?! Neiiiiin, nur auf dem PC  Wo lebst du? Hab auchn neues Beispiel bereit, ich schmeiß mal GoW3 und Xbox360 in den Raum.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man das hier posten darf deswegen lass ichs auch, aber gerade die Box hat soviel gecrackte Spiele das sie sich vor dem PC nicht mehr verstecken brauch, wieder einer dieses Argumente die schon seit Jahren keine mehr sind.

Genau so wenig ist es doch mit dem Programmieren. Du sagst es gibt nur eine Hardwareconfig, stimmt..aber waren es nicht die Entwickler selbst die z.B. die PS3 an den pranger gestellt haben, da es doch so schwer ist Spiele für sie zu proggen? Komisch, komisch.

Und naja ich sag immer so schön, das Problem sitzt meist vorm dem Rechner und nicht darin. Wer ka. hat und sein PC verschimmeln lässt und wirklich jeden Müll drauf packt brauch sich auch nicht wundern wenn Anwendungen nicht gewünscht laufen.

Hab mein Crysis 2 mit den HD Texturen und dem DX11 Patch erweitert und das Spiel rennt wie am 1. Tag. Genauso hatte ich mit GTA4 NIE Probleme, auch am ersten Tag nicht, nur die Performance war nicht so pralle aber selbst auf den Konsolen soll dieses Spiel gerne mal ruckeln, auch hört man von RDR das es gerne mal ruckelt usw. beides kommt von Rockstar, ein schelm wer bößes denkt


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich wieder
> PC = Raubkopiererland, aber natürlich gibts für die Konsolen das nicht ?! Neiiiiin, nur auf dem PC  Wo lebst du? Hab auchn neues Beispiel bereit, ich schmeiß mal GoW3 und Xbox360 in den Raum.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob man das hier posten darf deswegen lass ichs auch, aber gerade die Box hat soviel gecrackte Spiele das sie sich vor dem PC nicht mehr verstecken brauch, wieder einer dieses Argumente die schon seit Jahren keine mehr sind.



Dennoch ist es auf XBox360 weitaus komplizierter als auf dem PC. 



fear.de schrieb:


> Und naja ich sag immer so schön, das Problem sitzt meist vorm dem Rechner und nicht darin. Wer ka. hat und sein PC verschimmeln lässt und wirklich jeden Müll drauf packt brauch sich auch nicht wundern wenn Anwendungen nicht gewünscht laufen.



Es ist ziemlich blödsinnig zu sagen, der Nutzer wäre an allen Problemen selbst Schuld. Ebenso sind es auch nur irgendwelche Männchen vor Monitoren, die etwaige Spiele programmieren, und denen passieren auch Fehler. Ansonsten gäbe es nämlich keine Patches. 



fear.de schrieb:


> Hab mein Crysis 2 mit den HD Texturen und dem DX11 Patch erweitert und das Spiel rennt wie am 1. Tag. Genauso hatte ich mit GTA4 NIE Probleme, auch am ersten Tag nicht, nur die Performance war nicht so pralle aber selbst auf den Konsolen soll dieses Spiel gerne mal ruckeln, auch hört man von RDR das es gerne mal ruckelt usw. beides kommt von Rockstar, ein schelm wer bößes denkt


 
Dann hast du schlicht Glück gehabt. Jetzt darfst du dich freuen.  Dass es mit Crysis2 auch anders geht, siehst du ja bereits in diesem Thread. Oder willst du den Kollegen hier Unfähigkeit unterstellen? 
GTA4 lief auf AMD-Grakas zu Beginn praktisch überhaupt nicht und in besagtem Bioshock ließ sich zunächst kein AA für Nvidia-GPUs einschalten.


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Naja und? Es geht nicht um die schwierigkeit, es geht ums praktische und vorallem ist es das selbe, Konsolen und PC schenken sich beim Raubkopieren mittlerweile nicht mehr viel.

Ich habe nie gesagt das es nur an den Endverbrauchern liegt, ich meinte damit lediglich das MEISTENS das Problem eher davor sitzt und das kann man wirklich nicht abstreiten.
Patches usw. gibts ja auch auf Konsolen mittlerweile, früher gabs das nicht, daher meinte ich auch das heutige Konsolen eig. keine mehr sind.

Das hat doch nichts mit Glück zu tun. Hab mit 5 Mates am Release GTA4 gespielt und keiner hatte Probleme, ist natürlich auch nur Glück, nicht wahr?
Wie der Mensch eben so ist meldet er sich nur wenn was nicht geht oder ihm was nicht passt. GTA ist eben ein Spiel, das sehr sehr viele Spielen und demnach meldeten sich auch soviele das es nicht richtig funzt aber wirklich gelesen das es funzt hat man nicht, genau das mein ich. Das negative wird breit getretten aber um was positives zu sagen ist man sich zu fein.
Abschließend muss ich sagen das ATI so oft Probleme hat bei neuen Spielen das mans kaum mehr erwägen brauch.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das es nur an den Endverbrauchern liegt, ich meinte damit lediglich das MEISTENS das Problem eher davor sitzt und das kann man wirklich nicht abstreiten.



Wenn ein Spiel verbuggt ist, wie momentan Crysis 2@DX11 (auch bekannt auf mycrysis.com), dann liegt es eher weniger an dem der davor sitzt


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt wer negatives zu berichten hat, sagt dies auch andersrum leider kaum.
Kenn niemand von meinem Bekanntenkreis der mit C2 und DX11 Probleme hat/hatte.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wer negatives zu berichten hat, sagt dies auch andersrum leider kaum.
> Kenn niemand von meinem Bekanntenkreis der mit C2 und DX11 Probleme hat/hatte.



Das ist nur PCGHX:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-9-dx11-laeuft-nicht-sauber-auch-bei-mir.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-bei-savegame-laden-stuerzt-das-spiel-ab.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/crysis-1-und-crysis-2/161914-abstuerze-unter-dx11.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...eit-patch-1-9-dx11-und-high-res-textures.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-1-9-und-spielstart-schwarzer-bildschirm.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/crysis-1-und-crysis-2/163020-crysis-2-schwarze-balken.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...2-crysis2-probleme-mit-dx11-und-sandbox3.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...stockt-haengt-nach-dx11-und-hires-videos.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...crysis-2-patch-1-9-und-dx11-fehler-hilfe.html

Aber sonst läuft das Game super


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Liest du meine Posts überhaupt oder ignorierst du meinen Inhalt einfach nur?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Dass der Patch 1,9 (immerhin schon 1,9 ) fehlerhaft ist, liest man überall. Ich hab Crysis in DX11 noch nicht mal getestet, müsste ich noch machen, aber habe in letzter Zeit keine Gelegenheit dazu.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Liest du meine Posts überhaupt oder ignorierst du meinen Inhalt einfach nur?


 
Ähm ja ich lese sie:



> Kenn niemand von meinem Bekanntenkreis der mit C2 und DX11 Probleme hat/hatte.



Darauf hin kam mein Post mit Threads aus diesem Forum wo es Probleme mit C2 gibt!?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass der Patch 1,9 (immerhin schon 1,9 ) fehlerhaft ist, liest man überall. Ich hab Crysis in DX11 noch nicht mal getestet, müsste ich noch machen, aber habe in letzter Zeit keine Gelegenheit dazu.



Bei dir könnte es auch Probleme geben. Bei werksübertakteten Nvidias hakt es schon mal gerne


----------



## Primer (21. Juli 2011)

Was fear.de meint ist lediglich die Tatsache das sich Leute meist in Foren Melden wenn sie Probleme haben. Jedoch selbst wenn es 100 solcher Threads gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht das die anderen 100.000 Käufer auch solche Probleme haben.  Aussagen über die angeblich absolut schlechte, technische Qualität lassen sich auch mMn nur schwer über Threads in einem Forum belegen. Gut bei GTA IV gebe auch ich dem ganzen recht, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. 

  Das Ganze ist übrigens nicht auf Software beschränk, man schaue sich nur die vielen Hilfe Themen in einem Autoforum an, nur sind auch solche Probleme schwer pauschalisierbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei dir könnte es auch Probleme geben. Bei werksübertakteten Nvidias hakt es schon mal gerne


 
Der Chiptakt ist um 10MHz höher als bei der Referenz, das wars dann schon mit Werksübertaktung, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das was ausmacht.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Chiptakt ist um 10MHz höher als bei der Referenz, das wars dann schon mit Werksübertaktung, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das was ausmacht.



Kann ja auch sein, dass es problemlos läuft. Wenn nicht weißt du woran es liegen könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Ich teste es mal am Wochenende.


----------



## Paulner (21. Juli 2011)

[PC]!! Konsolen können nichts: bestes Beispiel ist BF3


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juli 2011)

Paulner schrieb:


> [PC]!! Konsolen können nichts: bestes Beispiel ist BF3




So ne Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinn 

Wenn man postet und ne Aussage macht dann sollte man auch schreiben wiso und nicht "bestes Beispiel ist BF3"


----------



## Paulner (21. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So ne Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinn
> 
> Wenn man postet und ne Aussage macht dann sollte man auch schreiben wiso und nicht "bestes Beispiel ist BF3"



Sorry, ich dachte ihr habt alle das Interview in der PC Games gelesen, indem ein Dice Mitarbeiter erklärt, für die Konsole würde die PC-Fassung abgespeckt, soll heißen nur 32 Spieler, statt 64, abgespeckte Grafik, etc.


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juli 2011)

Paulner schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte ihr habt alle das Interview in der PC Games gelesen, indem ein Dice Mitarbeiter erklärt, für die Konsole würde die PC-Fassung abgespeckt, soll heißen nur 32 Spieler, statt 64, abgespeckte Grafik, etc.



Das ist bei fast allen Games der Fall die für PC und Konsole raus kommen! Auch BC2 etc. 
Hat aber nicht zu bedeuten das ne Konsole sch*** ist!


----------



## ChaoZ (21. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei fast allen Games der Fall die für PC und Konsole raus kommen! Auch BC2 etc.
> Hat aber nicht zu bedeuten das ne Konsole sch*** ist!



Naja, eigentlich ja schon. Ich bekomme auf dem PC ein besseres Spiel als auf der Konsole --> PC in diesem Aspekt besser. Dafür hab ich Xbox LIVE


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Dass es weniger Spieler auf einer Map sind, kann auch ganz andere Gründe haben.


----------



## AchtBit (21. Juli 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es auf XBox360 weitaus komplizierter als auf dem PC.


 
Nicht wirklich. Auf einschlägigen Seiten ist umfast das Sortiment nahezu 100% aller Titel für die jeweilige Konsole. Klar, daß für PC weitaus mehr Games zu haben sind und deshalb niemand das komplette Sortiment auf einer Website zusammenfassen könnte aber die Konsolen Seiten bieten einfach die grössere Masse an Games an. Da bekommst vom Rip bis zum 1:1 Iso alles auf einer einzigen Seite. Tools um das Ganze auf der Konsole zum Laufen zu bringen werden selbstverständlich auch passen verlinkt.

Meineserachtens hat die Konsole in Sachen Raupkopiererei den PC bereits eingeholt, wenn nicht übertroffen.

Zu der Qualität der Games nochmal. 
Das stimmt schon, dass Konsolen Titel nicht das PC Niveaut erreichen können, weil ganz einfach die Konsole auf ihre HW limitiert ist, während es so gut wie kein Limit beim PC gibt. Aka, mehr Geld investieren = mehr Leistung und Qualität erhalten, Grenzen nach oben, sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ja schon. Ich bekomme auf dem PC ein besseres Spiel als auf der Konsole --> PC in diesem Aspekt besser. Dafür hab ich Xbox LIVE



Das kommt ganz auf den Betrachter an!

Auf dem PC bekommste z.B. kein Forza, kein Final Fantasy, kein Tekken 6 etc. ! Das sind die Games die ich am meisten spiele!


----------



## stev0 (21. Juli 2011)

Inprinzip bleibt der PC immer die Macht unter den "Spielen" weil auf einen PC ein spiel erschaffen wird 

Mag ja ganz schön sein wireless zocken vom bett aus, kann ich aber auch und das mit der G15 und G9, heiligen dank an 3m USB verlängerung hinter der wandleiste 
Mal abgesehen davon finde ich es sehr ungemütlich mit einen pad vom bett aus zu zocken ich muss gerade sitzen um eine gute platzierung in einem spiel zu erreichen sonst kann ich mich garnicht konzentrieren :S

Und dafür hab ich mirn Gamer sessel vor meine 46" gestellt ^^


----------



## AchtBit (21. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf den Betrachter an!
> 
> Auf dem PC bekommste z.B. kein Forza, kein Final Fantasy, kein Tekken 6 etc. ! Das sind die Games die ich am meisten spiele!



Tekken und FF zock ich aufm PC. Dank PS2 Emu, aber nicht in den nativen 640x400 der PS2(graussig) sondern hoch scaliert auf 2048x1152 + 2xAA


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ja schon. Ich bekomme auf dem PC ein besseres Spiel als auf der Konsole --> PC in diesem Aspekt besser. Dafür hab ich Xbox LIVE


 

Ich würde es aber nicht so unterstreichen, dass PC-Spiele qualitativ besser sind. Sicherlich bekommt man die bessere Grafik, aber zusätzlich hat man auch einige Nachteile. Wie ich bereits viele viele viele Seiten zuvor schrieb:



> Die bessere Spielequalität spiegelt sich wie gesagt auch im quasi nicht  vorhandenen (da ohnehin nutzlosen) Schutzmaßnahmen bei Konsolenspielen  wieder. Niemand wird dich zwingen, Zusatzsoftware wie Steam,  Securom-Patches, Punk-Buster und anderen Müll zu installieren. Niemand  wird dich auf einer *LAN*-Party zwingen, online zu sein (siehe  Battle.Net, Steam (wenn der Offline-Modus wie bei einer meiner Partys  mal versagt und weit und breit kein Inet zur Verfügung steht)). Niemand  schreibt dir vor, wie oft du dein Spiel installieren darfst. Niemand  zwingt dich, permanent online zu sein.... Die Liste mit könnte man noch  ewig weiterführen.



Noch dazu wird man es auf Konsolen NIEMALS erleben, dass ein Spiel zu Release überhaupt nicht läuft.

Es macht sich einfach bemerkbar, dass der PC bei der Entwicklung neuer Titel nur die zweite Geige spielt.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juli 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Zu der Qualität der Games nochmal.
> Das stimmt schon, dass Konsolen Titel nicht das PC Niveaut erreichen können, weil ganz einfach die Konsole auf ihre HW limitiert ist, während es so gut wie kein Limit beim PC gibt. Aka, mehr Geld investieren = mehr Leistung und Qualität erhalten, Grenzen nach oben, sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


 
Die Grenzen sind in der Theorie nicht vorhanden.
Die Praxis sieht aber ganz anders aus.
Durch die unzaehlige Vielfalt der PC Konfigurationen muessen Spiele zu jedem moeglichen und unmoeglichen Scheiss kompatibel sein.
Vor allem zu vielen leistungsunterschiedlichen Systemen.
Klar gibt es immer wieder Titel die die Meßlatte sehr hoch setzten. Crysis wird immer noch oft als Referenz angegeben, ist aber 4? Jahre alt?
Das das Hauptproblem beim PC.
Und nur die Allerallerwenigsten investieren so viel Geld in ihr Hobby, das sie fast immer ein sehr aktuelles Highendsystem haben.

Schau dir nur die Anfragen in diversen Unterforen an. 
Nicht jeder kann oder will nun mal permanent einen Haufen Geld fuer Hardware ausgeben.


Und das halt der Vorteil der Konsolen: eine Hardware, keine verschiedenen Sachen die zu Beruecksichtigen sind, diese eine Hardware einfach ausreizen.

Deswegen gibt es doch die xBox und PS3 schon so lange.


mfG
V.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Noch dazu wird man es auf Konsolen NIEMALS erleben, dass ein Spiel zu Release überhaupt nicht läuft.
> 
> Es macht sich einfach bemerkbar, dass der PC bei der Entwicklung neuer Titel nur die zweite Geige spielt.


 
Das stimmt, ich kein Xbox Spiel, das nicht lief, als es auf den Markt kam. Macht sich halt bemerkbar, dass die Game auf der Xbox entwickelt werden.


----------



## fear.de (21. Juli 2011)

Auf einer Konsole wird erstmal garnichts entwickelt, das wird alles am PC gemacht, egal welche Konsole es ist, ursprünglich kommt jedes Spiel vom PC obs euch passt oder nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einer Konsole wird erstmal garnichts entwickelt, das wird alles am PC gemacht, egal welche Konsole es ist, ursprünglich kommt jedes Spiel vom PC obs euch passt oder nicht.



1. Woher willst du das wissen?
2. Was bedeutet für dich PC? Das PS3 OS beispielsweise basiert auf Linux, deswegen wäre es naheliegend, dass die PS3 mit Linux PCs programmiert wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Auf einer Konsole wird erstmal garnichts entwickelt, das wird alles am PC gemacht, egal welche Konsole es ist, ursprünglich kommt jedes Spiel vom PC obs euch passt oder nicht.


 
Das Game wird auf Basis der Xbox entwickelt, die ist die Leitfigur, darauf laufen die Tests, alle Alpha und Beta Version und wenn dann läuft und alles fertig ist, wird für die PS3 konvertiert. Der PC kommt zum Schluss dran.
Dass dafür Computer genommen werden, ist klar, aber dass es x86 Computer sind, ist unterschiedlich.
Schon mal bei einer Game Entwicklung dabei gewesen?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dass dafür Computer genommen werden, ist klar, aber dass es x86 Computer sind, ist unterschiedlich.



Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie die Developer Kits von MS und Sony funktionieren, aber es würde mich mal brennend interessieren, gerade deswegen, weil die Konsolen Architekturen ja gar nicht kompatibel zu x86 sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da müsste man sich mal mit Webseiten auseinander setzen, die tatsächlich den Entwicklern von Games auf die Schulter gucken. PCGH gehört ja eher nicht dazu.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mal suchen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Eine gute Idee.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Juli 2011)

Konsolenspiele werden mit sog. "Developer Kits" entwickelt.
» PS3 Development Kit sowie Killzone 2 bei eBay by play3.de

Die Hardware ist den Konsolen 1:1 nachempfunden, hat aber eben noch extra Features für Debugging und Co.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

So ein Xbox 360 Emulator für den PC würde ich super finden.


----------



## fear.de (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Game wird auf Basis der Xbox entwickelt, die ist die Leitfigur, darauf laufen die Tests, alle Alpha und Beta Version und wenn dann läuft und alles fertig ist, wird für die PS3 konvertiert. Der PC kommt zum Schluss dran.
> Dass dafür Computer genommen werden, ist klar, aber dass es x86 Computer sind, ist unterschiedlich.
> Schon mal bei einer Game Entwicklung dabei gewesen?


 
Nö, muss man auch nicht um zu wissen das man auf den Plastik dingern keine Spiele entwickeln kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Nö, muss man auch nicht um zu wissen das man auf den Plastik dingern keine Spiele entwickeln kann.


 
Die Xbox beinhaltet aber keine x86 Technik, und da sie Entwickler Plattform ist, wird darauf entwickelt. Dass man nicht mit einer Xbox ein Game entwickeln kann, sollte offensichtlich sein, aber es geht um die Technik und die Xbox Technik ist federführend bei der Game Entwicklung.


----------



## fear.de (22. Juli 2011)

So lächerlich und traurig das auch ist.


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein relativ hoher Aufwand (wenn man den Anspruch hat, das Ganze in einem Open-World Game zu realisieren, in dem Gebäude nicht gleich aussehen sollen), ja aber ein realistischer und bewältigbarer mit enormem spielerischen Mehrwert



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
?

Die Kosten steigen doch eben durch den höheren Entwicklungsaufwand… oder auch nicht

Die Komplexität von Spielen hat jahrzehntelang praktisch exponentiell zugenommen und sich immer an der verfügbaren Hardware orientiert; warum sollte diese Entwicklung auf ein Mal enden?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du eine Hauswand wegsprengst, soll das Haus aus einer kompakten Steinmasse bestehen oder möglichst noch Innenräume bieten? Du müsstest quasi jedes Haus vollständig innen designen, um die ganze Sache perfekt zu machen.
> Fazit: Unmachbar (außer du willst, dass alle Häuser gleich aussehen, wie in BF-BC2)


 
In GTA IV sind die Innenräume vieler Häuser vorhanden; selbst in San Andreas konnte man sehr viele Häuser betreten, zumindest im Rahmen der Einbrecher Missionen (da gab es aber auch nur drei oder vier Standardinnenräume…)

Jedenfalls sind mir gleiche Innenräume lieber als keine Innenräume; wenn man die Wand eines Gebäudes sprengt ist der Raum dahinter realistisch betrachtet in der Regel sowieso so verwüstet, dass er relativ „gleich“ aussieht; diesen Effekt könnte man sich zunutze machen: einfach schuttgefüllte Standardinnenräume für vielleicht 5 verschiedene Gebäudetypen, dann passt das schon



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und am Ende erscheint es wieder zunächst auf Konsole und 1Jahr später auf dem PC. Freu dich schonmal auf die Wartezeit, während die Konsoleros schon längst durch die virtuellen Städte heizen.


 
Ein Jahr hat nie ein GTA Teil auf den PC gebraucht, ich denke nicht, dass sich das ändert (GTA1+2: Start, GTA3: 8 Monate, VC: 7 Monate, SA: 8 Monate, GTA IV: 8 Monate)

Und wenn die Gerüchte stimmen kommt GTA V nie auf deine geliebte PS3

GTA gehört auch zu den Spielen, die enorm und in gleich vielfacher Hinsicht vom PC profitieren:

-enorm bessere Grafik
-besseres Multiplayersystem
-Mods
-Maus & Tastatur



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Gebrauchtspieleverkäufe werden dank DRM und Co. auf dem PC immer weiter eingeschränkt


 
1) Auch auf den Konsolen…
2) Bei weitem nicht in jedem Spiel
3) Es ging hier um Konsolenspieler

Ich warte jedenfalls gerne für mehr Qualität



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtiteln lassen darauf schließen, dass PC-Spieler im allgemeinen nur noch einen unwesentlichen Wirtschaftsfaktor ausmachen (auf die nächste Konsolengeneration bin ich schon gespannt ^^)


 
Verkaufszahlen sind immer so eine Sache, da es fast nie offizielle Angaben gibt und bei diversen „Schätzungen“ der Online Verkauf praktisch ignoriert wird

Bei einigen Spielen, wie etwa GTA sollten einen geringere PC Verkaufszahlen auch alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Spiel auf dem PC später gekommen ist nicht wundern; viele, die PC und Konsole haben greifen bei solchen Spielen erstmal zur Konsolenversion, selbst wenn sie später auch die PC Version kaufen ist das keine positive Bilanz für den PC 

Sowohl die nächste Xbox (ich würde nichts darauf verwetten, dass sie jemals kommt) als auch die PS4 scheinen sich noch nichtmal in der konkreten Planungsphase zu befinden, wie man daran erkennen kann, dass AMD die Konsolenhersteller teils auch öffentlich umwirbt (wenn noch nichtmal der GPU Hersteller feststeht kann da nicht viel laufen…)

Ich würde auch einiges darauf verwetten, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration nicht mit Höchstleistung protzt sondern an das Erfolgsrezept der Wii anzuknüpfen versucht: klein, billig, ohne subventionierte Hardware, für Casuals



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das nervt mich dann auch, Games zu spielen, die Konsoleros schon lange durch haben, weil diese Games erst viel später auf den PC erscheinen.
> Leute, die Assassins Creed gespielt haben, lachen die PCler doch aus, ebenso GTA Fans.
> Man hat zwar auf dem PC etwas mehr Grafikqualität (sofern man das denn überhaupt wahr nimmt), aber ich kenne niemanden, der beides besitzt und dann ein Konsolen Game auf dem PC noch mal durchspielt, wenn es dafür erscheint.


Wie gesagt: ich bin gerne bereit für ein meiner Meinung nach viel besseres Spiel ein paar Monate länger zu warten…

Aber ich kenne durchaus einige, die es nicht ausgehalten haben und sich vorerst auch die Konsolenversion gekauft haben, auch im Forum scheint es ja ein paar zu geben

Wenn es in meinem Haushalt eine Konsole gäbe hätte selbst ich wohl zuerst die Konsolenversion, später aber selbstverständlich auch die PC Version gekauft



			
				Chaoz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir spricht ein entscheidendes Argument aber für Konsolen (speziell Xbox)
> -Xbox LIVE!


 
Was ist denn das für ein Feature?

Man muss für den Multiplayer zahlen- juhu!

Auf dem PC gibt es ja vergleichbare Möglichkeiten via STEAM, Xfire, GameSpy, GfWL, Battle.net u.Ä., keine davon maßt sich an Geld zu verlangen

Das Einzige, was man all diesen Programmen vorwerfen kann ist, dass sie keine (gegebenenfalls alternative) Controlleroptimierte Oberfläche haben



			
				fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Konsolen sind mittlerweile nur noch beschnittene PC´s, auf dennen man teils Spiele installieren muss,Spiele updaten muss usw usw. das kenn ich von N64 Zeiten nicht.


 
Auf den Konsolen der 1990er musst man Spiele nicht updaten… weil sie hardwaretechnisch nicht dazu in der Lage waren…

Das würde ich nicht als Vorteil bezeichnen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt, dass ich den PC hasse???


 
Du selbst


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Konsolenfeeling:
> Ein Kumpel hat mal das Shisharauchen mit dem Zigarettenrauchen verglichen und warum er das erste besser fände. Dazu sagte er: „Für eine Shisha nehme ich mir extra Zeit, setze mich mit Freunden zusammen, baue alles liebevoll auf und habe dann einen guten Geschmack und Spaß. Eine Zigarette ist mehr eine ******** für zwischendurch. Ich zünd sie an, paff sie durch und schmeiß sie weg.“
> Ähnlich geht es mir beim Einschalten meiner Konsole. Dafür nehme ich mir ebenfalls extra Zeit, wenn ich eine Pause vom Lernen einlege. Wenn ich das Piepen beim Einschalten der PS3 höre, langsam der leise Lüfter hochtourt und ich den Monitor auf den HDMI-Eingang umschalte und ich weiß, gleich geht’s los, ist das einfach mal ein geiles Feeling. Aber als eingefleischter PC-Fanboy wirst du das wohl niemals so wahrnehmen können.
> Ein PC-Spiel ist die besagte „******** für zwischendurch“. Am Computer sitze ich die ganze Zeit und es ist einfach nichts besonderes aus meiner Sicht. Wenn ich keinen Bock mehr aufs Lernen habe, geh ich zum Desktop und starte ein Spiel. Dabei sitze ich allerdings die ganze Zeit am gleichen Gerät, an dem ich sonst ARBEITE. Beim Spielen denke ich also die ganze Zeit nur daran, was ich alles noch machen muss und das zerstört ganz einfach den Spielspaß, egal ob ichs will oder nicht.
> ...


Du bist, wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe ein klassischer verbitterter PC Hasser, der PCs krankhaft mit Arbeit verbindet… und gibst es sogar offen zu!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was ich an PCs wirklich hasse, sind:
> 1. Steam (leider auf dem Vormarsch)
> 2. Kiddys die beim Zocken ewig die Chats zuspamen
> 3. Cheater


 
Ja ja, wiedermal die bösen, bösen PC Spieler- alles Cheater, Flamer und Kiddys

Konsolenspieler „können ja zum Glück nicht sprechen“



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt gegen quasi jedes von Superwips Argumente entsprechende Gegenargumente, aber die will er ja in der Regel nicht für voll nehmen.


 
Ja, so brilliante Einfälle, wie etwa, dass eine Konsole+ Bildschirm mit dieser "USV" genauso gut als mobiles Spielegerät geeignet ist wie ein Notebook

Oder die Behauptung, man könne IT-Technisch problemlos mit einer PS3 („die eh alles kann“) und einem gebrauchten Laptop, den man „für 40€ auf E-Bay“ geschossen hat (Richtwert für die Hardware: 32-64MiB RAM, 2D GraKa, früher Pentium-III Celeron, kein OS, keine Netzwerkkarte (!), 1x USB 1.0) auskommen

Oder das ewige Herumreiten darauf, dass Konsolen, die DRM Plattformen sind und deren Hauptaufgabe es ist, die Möglichkeiten der User einzuschränken angeblich beim DRM humaner sein sollen als der PC (etwa so lächerlich als würde man das Vorhandensein von Busspuren als Begründung dafür hernehmen, dass Omnibusse ein flexibleres und schnelleres Verkehrsmittel sind als Autos)

Oder die Behauptung –ohne das er es je selbst ausprobiert hätte- die PS3 wäre „Other OS“-Linux sei Dank ein vollwertiger PC Ersatz bei gleichzeitigen Versuchen GeoHot für die Sperre des Other OS verantwortlich zu machen, dem wir es verdanken, dass der Einsatz des Other OS überhaupt noch möglich ist

Oder das ewige „Killerargument“, alle PC Spieler wären böse Flamer, Cheater und Kiddys

...

Und wenn du soo viele Gegenargumente hast... wo sind sie denn? Auf vieles hast du überhaupt keine Antwort...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür stelle ich mir (wenn ich nicht schon einen großen PC hätte) als Normalverbraucher für 200€ nen Llano-PC daneben, der locker für 10 Jahre halten wird, wenn man nur surft und Texte schreibt.


 
Leg 200€ drauf, dann kannst du damit klar besser Zocken als mit jeder Konsole, für 100€ sollten wenigstens praktisch alle Crossplattformtitel grundsätzlich spielbar sein

Abgesehen davon ist es zumindest mit den aktuell verfügbaren CPUs und MBs nur sehr grenzwertig möglich einen Llano PC für 200€ zu kaufen, auch nicht, wenn man nur von der rohen Hardware ausgeht

Und man muss mit dem PC ja auch nur „Surfen und Texte schreiben“, die PS3 ist ja eine allmächtige Multimediaplattform… hatten wir den Blödsinn nicht schon mal?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt kein einziges Argument, das eindeutig belegt, dass Controller für Shooter schlechter geeignet sein sollen


 
Doch, die Praxis, siehe etwa den vielfach verlinkten Artikel



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip hat immer wieder irgendwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen, wodurch doch auf technischer Grundlage der Analogstick einer Maus klar unterlegen sein sollte. Nur so richtig gelungen ist ihm das nicht, weil es auf dieser Ebene keine echten Argumente gibt.


 
Ich hab nur versucht es anschaulich zu erklären; eindeutig belegen kann ich es freilich nicht, das zeigt aber die Praxis



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende waren fast alle seine Pro-Maus-Argumente 1:1 auf Touchpads anwendbar


 
Das stimmt nicht; Touchpads sind wieder etwas anderes; sie sind alleine schon deshalb sehr unpräzise, weil ein Finger aufgrund seiner Größe recht diffus ist und weil sie auch in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht empfindlich und groß genug sind; desweiteren sind Touchpads in der Regel aufgrund ihrer Form, Größe und Position der Tasten kaum zum Spielen geeignet

Würde man diese Nachteile ausmerzen indem man etwa mit einem Mausähnlichen Gerät (präziser als ein Finger) auf einem Berührungsempfindlichen „Mauspad“ arbeitet (es gibt ja durchaus derartige Lösungen)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss halt sagen, dass Konsolen mehr auf Gelegenheitsspieler abzielen. Und die haben keine Chance, sich wirklich stark an die Controllersteuerung zu gewöhnen. Irgendwie Paradox, oder? ^^ Deshalb sind Zielhilfen auch erforderlich


 
Ja, genau deshalb- eine Runde Mittleid!



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar. Ist doch super, dass man beispielsweise Crysis 2 seit dem DX11 Patch nicht mehr vernünftig spielen kann wegen Black-/Bluescreens, ruckelnden Zwischensequenzen, Tonproblemen, VSync Bug.......
> Gamer-Herz was willst du mehr? Hauptsache es sieht gut aus .


 
Probleme mit etwas, dass auf den Konsolen gar nicht möglich ist kann man dem PC nicht zum Vorwurf machen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das "stärkste Zugpferd"? Umsatztechnisch hängt der PC den Konsolen um ganze Universen hinterher.


 
Gähn… das hatten wir doch schon zig mal

…nein!

Insgesamt ist der PC Spielemarkt größer als der jeder aktuellen Konsole, vermutlich ähnlich groß wie der Markt aller Konsolen zusammen

Alleine etwa der Umsatz von World of Warcraft ist angeblich größer als der aller Xbox 360 Spiele…
Wenn man jetzt einzelne Spiele hernimmt gibt es natürlich enorme Unterschiede; das RTS Spiele, wenn sie überhaupt auf der Konsole erscheinen auf dem PC weit beliebter sind sollte niemanden wundern; genauso wenig sollte einen wundern, dass die Konsolenverkaufszahlen in Spielen, die auf dem PC erst später erscheinen wesentlich größer sind (siehe auch oben) oder in Spielen wie CoD6 und neuer, bei denen die PCler ja schon fast aktiv vergrault wurden


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt noch die Schwarzkopierproblematik, die auf dem PC schon trauriger Alltag ist.


 
Das Zeitalter der Konsolen als DRM Plattform neigt sich rasend schnell seinem Ende zu.

Die Wii ist schon länger „offen“, Raubkopieren ist in der Regel leichter als auf dem PC; als „Casualkonsole“ und auch vor allem dadurch, dass Nintendo von Anfang den Gewinn zu einem guten Teil durch die Hardwareverkäufe gemacht hat ist das aber „nicht so schlimm“

Die PS3 hat lange standgehalten ist aber nun völlig offen; damit ist Raubkopieren problemlos möglich und in der Regel leichter als auf dem PC (allenfalls die schlichte Größe der Blu-Ray ISOs könnte Probleme bereiten)

Die Xbox 360 wurde zwar schon vor längerer Zeit geknackt allerdings nicht so vollständig wie bei der PS3, in neueren Hardware und Firmwareversionen konnten alle bekannten Lücken geschlossen werden; Raubkopieren ist daher nur mit älteren Modellen mit älterer Firmware oder bereits geknackten Modellen möglich- aber es ist jedenfalls möglich

-> Ich denke und hoffe, dass die Konsolenraubkopien insbesondere auf der PS3 in Zukunft weiter explodieren und der Plattform massiv schaden werden, schon heute stehen die Konsolen nicht viel besser da als der PC



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt, dass es sich für Konsolen am leichtesten programmieren lässt, denn es gibt genau EINE Hardwareconfig. Auf dem PC gibt es TAUSENDE und alles soll im Bestfall auf Anhieb funktionieren, was es nicht immer tut (siehe Bioshock, GTA4, etc..).
> Und wegen der genannten Probleme mit der Hardware ist der PC auch noch die pflegeintensivste Plattform und braucht unter Umständen wesentlich mehr Patches, bis alles richtig funktioniert, was die Entwickler noch mehr Geld kostet.


 
Das kling zwar auf den ersten Blick einleuchtend ist aber falsch.

Sehen wir uns die PC Hardware mal an:

-CPU: hier sind im wesentlichen nur eventuelle Befehlssatzerweiterungen (üblicherweise werden nur längst etablierte genutzt, die Realisierung einer optionalen Nutzung ist auch kein großes Problem)

-RAM: es gibt schnelleren, langsameren, größeren und kleineren, am Ende ist er aber immer gleich; man hat man irgendeine Mindestanforderung, das wars dann aber auch

-HDD: Für die Spieleprogrammierung weitgehend irrelevant (Mindestgröße für Installation)

-MB: Für die Spieleprogrammierung weitgehend irrelevant

-Netzwerk: Für die Spieleprogrammierung weitgehend irrelevant (hier zählt nur, dass es gegebenenfalls vorhanden und schnell genug ist)

Am Ende sind nur drei Punkte wirklich entscheidend:

-Sound: Einfacher Sound ist einfach zu realisieren, bei der Implementierung komplexerer Soundeffekte und Surround gibt es aber einige Möglichkeiten (schlimmstenfalls würde man viele zwingen mit simplem Stereo auszukommen lassen, auch wenn sie Hardwaretechnisch bessere Möglichkeiten hätten was ja leider durchaus nicht selten der Fall ist… zumindest in billigen Konsolenports)

-GraKa: Verschiedene GPUs verschiedener Hersteller und Generationen unterscheiden sich meist sehr stark; um dieses Problem zu beherrschen gibt es aber Standards wie etwa DirectX, Open CL oder CUDA; kein mir bekanntes Spiel geht darüber hinaus; trotzdem gibt es hier unter Umständen einiges zu beachten

-OS: Verschiedene Betriebssysteme haben verschiedene Möglichkeiten; nicht ohne Grund laufen die Meisten Spiele nur unter Windows; der Aufwand ein Spiel auf den 2 aktuellen Windows Versionen und der Vorgängergeneration (Vista, 7; x32 und x64) lauffähig zu machen ist aber überschaubar, sie sind auch sehr ähnlich

Das klingt alles vielleicht aufwendig ist aber nicht so schlimm wie es sich vielleicht anhört- immerhin muss man das bei jedem Spiel beachten –auch bei dem billigsten Konsolenport-, unabhängig davon, ob das Spiel primär für den PC entwickelt wurde; mit wenigen berühmten Ausnahmen ist das kein größeres Problem

Dafür treten auch bei der Entwicklung auf der Konsole einige andere Schwierigkeiten auf:

-Die geringe Hardwareleistung erfordert ein sehr hohes Optimierungsniveau um Spiele in heute üblichem Umfang zu realisieren; das ist sehr aufwendig

-es gibt zumindest zwei verschiedene Hardwarekonfigurationen, die sich sehr stark voneinander unterscheiden (Xbox und PS3)

-> Auch wenn ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann ist die Entwicklung eines typischen Konsolenexklusiven Xbox 360-PS3 Titels mindestens so aufwendig wie die eines modernen –und damit wesentlich aufwndigeren- aktuellen PC exklusiven Titels

Hinzu kommt auch, dass die Publisher sich auf den Konsolen die Einnahmen mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen müssen; eine Art Lohn für den Schutz vor Raubkopierern, den die Konsolen bislang boten… bislang…

Natürlich ist es auf der Konsole einfacher zu gewährleisten, dass ein Programm/Spiel beim Erscheinen auf der Einheitshardware auch läuft –wen wundert’s- aber am PC ist im Wesentlichen auch „nur“ der Testaufwand größer



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Paulner schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es weniger Spieler auf einer Map sind, kann auch ganz andere Gründe haben.


 
Ganz sicher Absicht, liegt sicher nicht an der mittelalterlichen Hardware der Konsolen, 64 Spieler und große Maps brauchen wahrscheinlich nur Cheater, Flamer und Kiddys!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht sich einfach bemerkbar, dass der PC bei der Entwicklung neuer Titel nur die zweite Geige spielt.


 
Bei wem dürfen wir uns dafür bedanken? Bei dir und deinesgleichen!



			
				fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einer Konsole wird erstmal garnichts entwickelt, das wird alles am PC gemacht, egal welche Konsole es ist, ursprünglich kommt jedes Spiel vom PC obs euch passt oder nicht.


 
Na ja… der Programmcode wird natürlich auf dem PC geschrieben, auch die 3D Models werden dort erstellt und dort wird auch kompiliert aber das Programm wird von Grund auf für die Konsole geschrieben, auch getestet werden bereits die ersten Programmteile auf den Konsolen (bzw. den Entwicklerversionen „Developer Kits“ davon)

So geht man bei Konsolenentwicklungen und –leider- auch bei den Meisten Crossplattformentwicklungen vor

Eine lauffähige PC Version existiert dabei in der Regel jedenfalls nie bzw. wird erst beim Portieren auf den PC erstellt; manche glauben ja, dass es erst mal immer eine interne PC-Alpha gibt, die dann auf die Konsole umgemünzt und in einigen Fällen (Konsolenexklusive Spiele) den PC Spielern absichtlich vorenthalten wird; so ist es aber nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ein relativ hoher Aufwand (wenn man den Anspruch hat, das Ganze in einem Open-World Game zu realisieren, in dem Gebäude nicht gleich aussehen sollen), ja aber ein realistischer und bewältigbarer mit enormem spielerischen Mehrwert



Nein das ist mit Sicherheit nicht in einem vernünftigen Rahmen zu realisieren



> ?Die Kosten steigen doch eben durch den höheren Entwicklungsaufwand… oder auch nicht
> Die Komplexität von Spielen hat jahrzehntelang praktisch exponentiell zugenommen und sich immer an der verfügbaren Hardware orientiert; warum sollte diese Entwicklung auf ein Mal enden?



Tut es ja auch nicht. Die Technik hat sich trotz Konsolen auf dem PC ständig weiterentwickelt. Nur nicht mehr so schnell.



> In GTA IV sind die Innenräume vieler Häuser vorhanden; selbst in San Andreas konnte man sehr viele Häuser betreten, zumindest im Rahmen der Einbrecher Missionen (da gab es aber auch nur drei oder vier Standardinnenräume…)



Das ist blödsinn was du da redest. in GTA IV kann man aller- allerhöchstens 5% der Gebäude betreten. Und dazu gibt es noch viele Häuser (z.B. das der Iren) die man nie in Echtzeit betritt, wo also das Gebäude ebenfalls nicht komplett ausmodelliert wurde. Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst. So etwas ist in Open World Games wie GTA nicht realisierbar. 



> Jedenfalls sind mir gleiche Innenräume lieber als keine Innenräume; wenn man die Wand eines Gebäudes sprengt ist der Raum dahinter realistisch betrachtet in der Regel sowieso so verwüstet, dass er relativ „gleich“ aussieht; diesen Effekt könnte man sich zunutze machen: einfach schuttgefüllte Standardinnenräume für vielleicht 5 verschiedene Gebäudetypen, dann passt das schon



Ja klar und das in hunderten Gebäuden mit unterschiedlichen Größen. Wenn du das einem Programmierer erzählst (z.B. denen von Rockstar) dann lachen die dich aus. Versteh es doch endlich. Die Option der Zerstörbarkeit passt vom Gameplay her nicht in Games wie GTA IV und es ist auch nicht möglich das mit halbwegs "normalen" Kosten zu realisieren .



> Und wenn die Gerüchte stimmen kommt GTA V nie auf deine geliebte PS3



Ja ja. Ist ja auch so viel bekannt über GTA V. Gerüchte über ein Spiel, dass noch nicht mal angekündigt ist
Du behauptest auch, dass Microsoft keine XBox mehr bringt



> GTA gehört auch zu den Spielen, die enorm und in gleich vielfacher Hinsicht vom PC profitieren:
> 
> -Maus & Tastatur



Verstehst du eigentlich irgendwann auch mal das es Leute gibt die nicht mit Maus und Tastatur auf dem PC spielen wollen.
Also hör doch endlich mal auf das ständig so zu preisen. Es nervt so langsam.



> Verkaufszahlen sind immer so eine Sache, da es fast nie offizielle Angaben gibt und bei diversen „Schätzungen“ der Online Verkauf praktisch ignoriert wird





> Gähn… das hatten wir doch schon zig mal
> …nein!
> Insgesamt ist der PC Spielemarkt größer als der jeder aktuellen Konsole, vermutlich ähnlich groß wie der Markt aller Konsolen zusammen. Alleine etwa der Umsatz von World of Warcraft ist angeblich größer als der aller Xbox 360 Spiele…
> Wenn man jetzt einzelne Spiele hernimmt gibt es natürlich enorme Unterschiede; das RTS Spiele, wenn sie überhaupt auf der Konsole erscheinen auf dem PC weit beliebter sind sollte niemanden wundern; genauso wenig sollte einen wundern, dass die Konsolenverkaufszahlen in Spielen, die auf dem PC erst später erscheinen wesentlich größer sind (siehe auch oben) oder in Spielen wie CoD6 und neuer, bei denen die PCler ja schon fast aktiv vergrault wurden



Aaaaach so. Verkaufszahlen sind so eine Sache, aber du sagst das der PC-*SPIELE* Markt vermutlich so groß ist wie der aller Konsolen. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.

Japan ist der größte Videospielmarkt der Welt. Die sind absolut Konsolenverrückt. Der PC spielt da absolut keine Rolle.
In den USA spielt der PC ebenfalls keine große Rolle mehr. Auch da sind die Konsolen wesentlich beliebter.

Und ich frage mich wie du das belegen willst? Von den Konsolen gibt es ganz klare Verkaufszahlen jeden Monat.
Von Gaming PCs nicht. Von daher ist deine Aussage komplett an den Haaren herbei gezogen. *GÄHN*

Und auch was die Zahlen der Games angeht. Belege sie, oder hör auf so einen Mist zu verzapfen.



> Sowohl die nächste Xbox (ich würde nichts darauf verwetten, dass sie jemals kommt) als auch die PS4 scheinen sich noch nichtmal in der konkreten Planungsphase zu befinden, wie man daran erkennen kann, dass AMD die Konsolenhersteller teils auch öffentlich umwirbt (wenn noch nichtmal der GPU Hersteller feststeht kann da nicht viel laufen…)



Das zeigt wie wenig Ahnung du vom Konsolenmarkt hast.
Natürlich befinden sich diese Geräte schon in der Planungsphase, und das nicht erst seit gestern. Und natürlich sind die Kooperationen mit AMD, Sony IBM usw. schon längst geschlossen. Du kannst davon ausgehen, das hinter verschlossenen Türen bereits lauffähige Prototypen existieren um zu schauen was geht und was nicht. Natürlich haben die noch nicht das finale Hardware-Design, sondern dienen eher als Machbarkeits-/Konzeptstudien.



> Ja ja, wiedermal die bösen, bösen PC Spieler- alles Cheater, Flamer und Kiddys



Kannst du nicht einmal so objektiv sein, und auch die Nachteile von Online Gaming am PC akzeptieren?



> Probleme mit etwas, dass auf den Konsolen gar nicht möglich ist kann man dem PC nicht zum Vorwurf machen



Ach nein? Es geht sich *nur* darum: Was passiert wenn ich ein Spiel starte!

Und natürlich kann und muss man dem PC dann zum Vorwurf machen, dass ich mein 40€ Game nicht vernünftig spielen kann.

Wir sind hier in einer Pro/Kontra Diskussion und da kannst du solche Nachteile nicht einfach mal weglassen, weil es dir in den Kram passt.
Wenn es auf den Konsolen nicht möglich ist, dann ist das ein Vorteil der Konsolen und ein Nachteil des PC, OHNE WENN UND ABER!




> Die PS3 hat lange standgehalten ist aber nun völlig offen; damit ist Raubkopieren problemlos möglich und in der Regel leichter als auf dem PC (allenfalls die schlichte Größe der Blu-Ray ISOs könnte Probleme bereiten)
> 
> Die Xbox 360 wurde zwar schon vor längerer Zeit geknackt allerdings nicht so vollständig wie bei der PS3, in neueren Hardware und Firmwareversionen konnten alle bekannten Lücken geschlossen werden; Raubkopieren ist daher nur mit älteren Modellen mit älterer Firmware oder bereits geknackten Modellen möglich- aber es ist jedenfalls möglich



Raubkopieren ist sowohl auf der PS3 als auch auf der XBox gleich einfach oder schwierig. Bei beiden kommen regelmäßig Updates, die das Knacken erschweren (sollen), und bei beiden fliegt man aus dem Netzwerk, wenn man erwischt wird.



> Ich denke und hoffe, dass die Konsolenraubkopien insbesondere auf der PS3 in Zukunft weiter explodieren und der Plattform massiv schaden werden, schon heute stehen die Konsolen nicht viel besser da als der PC



Gehässiger Blödsinn


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Juli 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Tekken und FF zock ich aufm PC. Dank PS2 Emu, aber nicht in den nativen 640x400 der PS2(graussig) sondern hoch scaliert auf 2048x1152 + 2xAA



Tekken 6 gibt es nicht für die PS2  FF 10 spiel ich auch mit nem Emulator aber FF 13, Forza 3 etc. kann man nunmal nur auf der Konsole spielen da nicht für den PC zu haben!

@ quanti

Ja nen Xbox 360 Emulator währe echt nice, aber wenn schon ein PS2 bzw. Wii Emulator bis zu 4GB Ram benötigt dann will ich nicht wissen was da ein HD Emulator benötigen würde

@ ihr über mir

Ihr schreibt ja ne halbe Lebensgeschichte


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ ihr über mir
> 
> Ihr schreibt ja ne halbe Lebensgeschichte



Diskussionen mit Superwip sind meistens "etwas" umfangreicher


----------



## Primer (22. Juli 2011)

Das Konsolenspiele nie Probleme machen ist falsch!
Ich hatte mich kürzlich mal Informiert warum ich RDR zweimal installieren musste, da die erste Installation irgendwie nicht wollte. Ich bin dabei in Foren auf Spieler gestoßen bei denen das Spiel gar nicht erst gestartet ist. Man brauch bei Google nur mal "red dead redemption startet nicht" eintippen und findet definitiv Probleme mit dem Spiel. Auch ist das mal wieder eine typisches R* Produktion  welche aus technischer Sicht arg bescheiden anmutet und das beinhaltet auch Grafikfehler. 
Sony hat es sogar mal geschafft eine fehlerhafte Firmware zu veröffentlichen, welche einige Modelle zerschoss, man konnte die PS3 danach soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe nicht einmal mehr starten. Genauso ist bei mir zB Uncharted 2 während der 12h Kampagne  zweimal abgeschmiert und dabei zählt  dieses Spiel zu den technisch saubersten auf der Konsole.

Ich will das nichts überdramatisieren, die Neuinstallation von RDR hat kein 5Minuten gedauert und auch über einen flackernden Effekt sehe ich gewiss hinweg, genauso wie das mal hängen bleiben der Software, aber die Mär von absolut Bugfreien Konsolenspielen braucht man nicht immer wieder aufs neue erzählen, zumindest wenn man von der aktuellen Konsolengeneration redet.

 Auch sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass auf Konsolen mittlerweile bei so  manchem Titel auch eine Accountbindung in Form eines MP Keys stattfindet. Die Zeiten in denen sich Konsolen in dem Punkt positiv vom PC abgehoben haben, gehen zu Ende und in einem Großteil der Punkte sind sich alle 3 Plattformen sehr ähnlich.


----------



## AchtBit (22. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Tekken 6 gibt es nicht für die PS2  FF 10 spiel ich auch mit nem Emulator aber FF 13, Forza 3 etc. kann man nunmal nur auf der Konsole spielen da nicht für den PC zu haben!
> 
> @ quanti
> 
> ...


 

Was? Was ist das für ein Emu? Meiner braucht mit einem speicherintensiven Spiel, z.B. Unlimited Saga, komplett(workset, virtual, auslagelagert) 330mb  Peak. Das ist ja das schöne. Ich hab das Teil, Game auf Pause, ständig im Hintergrund . Da frisst mein FireFox oft mehr als doppelt soviel Ram.

Die Xbox 360 wird bald virtualisiert sein. Die CPU core schon seit längerm verfügbar. Dementsprechen gibts garantiert irgendwo nen 'good dump' von der Core. Auch die andere HW ist relativ allgemeiner Natur und nicht wie bei der PS2 wo ein komplettes UNIQUE Risk System verwendet wird. Der Grund, weshalb noch kein XBox EMU vorhanden ist, liegt einfach am Mangel der benötigten Rechenleistung. Eine virtuelle PPC Architektur, die eine Leistung von 111 gflops bringen muss, benötigt min eine Intel Sandyb. 6 Cores, 3.8ghz, 30 gflops per Core. 

Tja. den hat halt noch kaum einer. Der Rest HW ist Kinkerlitz und ohne grosse Probleme mit dem aktuellen PC Mainstream Petand ersetzbar.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Juli 2011)

@Superwip
Setz einem LIVE gewöhnten mal XFire oder Steam vor, der wird nicht halb so zufrieden sein. LIVE kostet Geld, allerdings kann ich mir kaum eine bessere Investition im Bereich Unterhaltungselektronik vorstellen. An die Bedienung von Xbox LIVE und der sozialen Komponente kommt niemand heran.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> @Superwip
> Setz einem LIVE gewöhnten mal XFire oder Steam vor, der wird nicht halb so zufrieden sein. LIVE kostet Geld, allerdings kann ich mir kaum eine bessere Investition im Bereich Unterhaltungselektronik vorstellen. An die Bedienung von Xbox LIVE und der sozialen Komponente kommt niemand heran.



Ach weißte.....Superwip würde eher vom Hochhaus springen als zuzugeben, dass es bei den Konsolen etwas Gutes gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: ich bin gerne bereit für ein meiner Meinung nach viel besseres Spiel ein paar Monate länger zu warten…



Lange warten bringt aber in der Regel nichts, entweder das Game läuft nicht, weils Macken hat oder es sieht nicht anders aus.
Oder muss ich "The Force Unleashed" erwähnen, wo Lucas gesagt hat, dass es deswegen nicht auf den PC kommt, weil der PC nicht leistungsfähig genug für das Game ist?
Und als es dann doch kam (1 Jahr später), sah es exakt so aus wie auf der Konsole, obwohl höhere Texturen versprochen wurden und man ein 15GB Games installieren musste (und danach gleich noch ein Patch, damit es überhaupt lief).
Die Konsoleros haben den PCler zu Recht ausgelacht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und man muss mit dem PC ja auch nur „Surfen und Texte schreiben“, die PS3 ist ja eine allmächtige Multimediaplattform… hatten wir den Blödsinn nicht schon mal?


 
Ja, denn was bedeutet das Wort "Spielekonsole" denn, wenn man das Wort mal zerlegt?
Ach ja "spielen"... 



Superwip schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist der PC Spielemarkt größer als der jeder aktuellen Konsole, vermutlich ähnlich groß wie der Markt aller Konsolen zusammen



Ja, weil die Games zu 90% aus blödsinnigen Spielen besteht, die kein Konsolero auch nur anfassen würde, wie Kloputzer-Simulator oder irgendwelche Browser Game Kram oder den Dreck, der für 15€ angeboten wird.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die PS3 hat lange standgehalten ist aber nun völlig offen; damit ist Raubkopieren problemlos möglich und in der Regel leichter als auf dem PC (allenfalls die schlichte Größe der Blu-Ray ISOs könnte Probleme bereiten)



Wo das denn?
Sony haut ein neues Update raus und schon sind Nutzer illegaler Games draußen.
Microsoft haut ein Update raus und sperrt so alle Konsolen, die gemodded sind, schon gucken Nutzer illegaler Games in die Röhre und müssen sich neue Konsolen kaufen.
Was würde wohl passieren, wenn der PC still gelegt wird, weil darauf illegale Software entdeckt wird (CPU abschalten, was bei Sandy ja geht)?



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Xbox 360 wurde zwar schon vor längerer Zeit geknackt allerdings nicht so vollständig wie bei der PS3, in neueren Hardware und Firmwareversionen konnten alle bekannten Lücken geschlossen werden; Raubkopieren ist daher nur mit älteren Modellen mit älterer Firmware oder bereits geknackten Modellen möglich- aber es ist jedenfalls möglich



Die Xbox lässt sich leicht modden, sodass illegal erworbene Software funktioniert, aber ebenso leicht lässt sich das erkennen. Online Spielen ist damit nicht mehr möglich, daher haben solche User auch zwei Xboxen zu Hause.



Superwip schrieb:


> -> Ich denke und hoffe, dass die Konsolenraubkopien insbesondere auf der PS3 in Zukunft weiter explodieren und der Plattform massiv schaden werden, schon heute stehen die Konsolen nicht viel besser da als der PC



Der PC ist immer noch die Nummer eins, wenn es um illegal erworbene Software geht und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Games, sondern auch auf illegale Windows Versionen, Anwenderprogramme und alles Mögliche.
Man könnte auch da mal ansetzen und alle PCs "stilllegen", dann würden aber eine Menge PCler rumheulen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte auch da mal ansetzen und alle PCs "stilllegen", dann würden aber eine Menge PCler rumheulen.



Das würde ich nicht behaupten --> wer soll den "Alle" PC-s stilllegen ... der das macht muss dann ja auch seinen "Eigenden" PC stilllegen


----------



## Paulner (22. Juli 2011)

Vorallem kannste jede Konsole am PC simulieren, anders rum geht's nur, wenn du PC von vor Jahren nimmst (von der Rechenpower her)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht behaupten --> wer soll den "Alle" PC-s stilllegen ... der das macht muss dann ja auch seinen "Eigenden" PC stilllegen



Über den gleichen Mechanismus wie die Konsolen, per Online Befehl. Die CPU und das Mainboard schalten dann ab, sind also "im Eimer" man muss sich die Sachen neu kaufen, will man den PC wieder nutzen können.



Paulner schrieb:


> Vorallem kannste jede Konsole am PC simulieren, anders rum geht's nur, wenn du PC von vor Jahren nimmst (von der Rechenpower her)


 
Hmm... dann emuliere mal eine Xbox 360 auf dem PC. 
Ach ja, geht ja nicht, weils kein Programm dafür gibt.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2011)

Doch es gibt einen 360 Emulator.

Damit kann man den XBox Controller emulieren, wenn man beispielsweise ein Rumblepad hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch es gibt einen 360 Emulator.
> 
> Damit kann man den XBox Controller emulieren, wenn man beispielsweise ein Rumblepad hat


 
Aha, kann man damit auch Red Dead Redemption spielen?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, kann man damit auch Red Dead Redemption spielen?



Komm vorbei, zieh einen Cowboy Hut an und setzt dich mit dem Controller auf unser Zwerg-Pony. Dann kannst du so tun als ob


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Dann gucke ich mir doch eher "Cowboys vs. Aliens" an. 
Gern auch auf der Konsole.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. Juli 2011)

Emulatoren gibt es leider nur für alte und schwache Konsolen.
Den besten den ich kenne, ist ein gamecube + wii emulator


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Juli 2011)

Xbox 360, der Nachfolger und der PC natürlich! Auf dem PC selbst spiel ich mit dem Xbox 360 Controller weil ich das einfach gemütlicher und viel besser als Tastatur und Maus finde! Auch bei Ego-Shooter die dafür geeignet sind!


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich spiele auf dem PC Shooter und auf der Xbox Fußball, Rollenspiele, Rennspiele etc.!


----------



## AchtBit (22. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Emulatoren gibt es leider nur für alte und schwache Konsolen.
> Den besten den ich kenne, ist ein gamecube + wii emulator



Stimmt so nicht. Die Emulatoren holen konstant auf und die Abstände HW zu SW werden immer kürzer weil die Kapazität von next Gen. HW fast schon expontionell wächst.

Hochrechnen konnten die EMUs früher auch nicht oder nur bedingt.

Hier ein Beispiel. Das ist die PS2 Variante und das gibts auch auf den neueren Konsolen. Jedoch verwett ich meinen Arsch, dass keine Konsole am Markt das Spiel in dieser Qualität(siehe Pic) darstellen kann. Qualitativ ist jetzt sogar der EMU gegenüber der org. HW überlegen. Einzig der eingesetzte Rechenknecht setzt das Qualitätslimit

PS, das kleine InBild entspricht in etwa der nativen PS2 Auflösung


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bei mir lief immer alles. Selten musste ich nachhelfen (Fehler Suchen). Nur dieses Geheimakte Tunguska lässt sich bei mir partout nicht starten, aber das Game ist auch von 2006, da kann man sowas schonmal verzeihen.



Hey, habs hinbekommen.  Tagestreiber war offenbar zu alt (2006 gabs ja noch kein Win 7). 

TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2011)

@Split99999

Welche Version hattest du denn? Retail oder Download. Ich habe die Steam Version und hatte damit keine Problem.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Juli 2011)

Retail. Die Packung sieht auch schon ziemlich abgenudelt aus. Dürfte schon paar Jährchen alt sein. Hab das Spiel aus der Bücherei, weisst du.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Retail. Die Packung sieht auch schon ziemlich abgenudelt aus. Dürfte schon paar Jährchen alt sein. Hab das Spiel aus der Bücherei, weisst du.


 
Bücherei und Games Schnäppchen? Erfinderisch muss man sein.

In unserem Kaff ist da nicht dran zu denken


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Juli 2011)

Ne ja, das Spiel ist geliehen.

Ich wohn in Hamburg, da gibts Spiele (sogar Kaliber wie Mass Effect 2), DVD's, Blu-Ray's, Hörbücher, Spielezeitschriften wie Gamestar und natürlich auch Bücher.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Juli 2011)

Bei uns kann man jedes belibige Spiel in der Videothek sehr günstig kaufen 
Da hole ich mir meist meine Games vorausgesetzt die CD stimmt


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Juli 2011)

Zum thema emulatoren von konsolen am PC
funktionierende 
PS1 bios und komplett nutztbar ohne nachteile der originalen PS1 existiert.
Wii emulatoren laufen alle ohne einschrenmkungen
nintendo konsolen generell
jedliche alten Konsolen, schon antik zu bezeichnen , atari komplett,handhelds komplett

was noch nicht geht aber fast
PS2 emulator, probleme mit dem GPU treiber zu ogl konverter, das liegt daran das die grafikberechnung zur CPU geschickt wird anstatt zur GPU folge das spiel läuft entweder zu schnell oder zu langsam. der treiber muss noch optimiert werden.je spiel ist da ein patch nötig
Xbox360emulator, wegen fehlenden laufwerk nur mit geripten xbox360 iso laufwerk und hardwaekey überhaubt startbar
PS3  wie bei der PS2 das problem mit dem GPU treiber und umleitung der berechnung statt GPU grafik berechnet PS3 üblich zu CPU berechnet und daher muss man eine sehr schnelle CPU haben um die Power CPU befehlsätze in einen kompilierer in x86 befehle umzuwandeln.Und das geht nunmal schlecht.
Die xbox360 ist weniger cpu lastig und die GPU ist den auf PC identisch mit der berechnung der grafik.Von daher kein Problem.Und man kennt leider die befehlsätze der xbox360 xeon Cpu nicht.auchn problem.

Wenn m$ wirklich die Xbox360 in win8 intrigiert heisst das das die neue Konsole als laufwerk verkauft wird bzw es keine neue Xbox geben wird sondern nur ein laufwerk fürn PC.Und die neue kommt erst  2015
Einzig Sony könnte mit der PS4 2013 microsoft zwingen eine neue konsole zu bringen, hoffendlich abwärtzkompaktible eigendlich das wichtigste
Mal sehn was nintendo mit der wiiu bringt.


----------



## AchtBit (23. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> was noch nicht geht aber fast
> PS2 emulator, probleme mit dem GPU treiber zu ogl konverter, das liegt daran das die grafikberechnung zur CPU geschickt wird anstatt zur GPU folge das spiel läuft entweder zu schnell oder zu langsam. der treiber muss noch optimiert werden.je spiel ist da ein patch nötig



Da hängst du aber etwas hinterher, denn der PCSX2 EMU läuft einwandfrei. Kaum 1 Spiel benötigt nen Patch oder Hack und läuft wie von Konsole. Sogar Spiele die nicht gelistet sind laufen perfekt. Sogar mein Lappentop hat genug Rechenpower um normal komplexe PS2 Games, 2fach nativ scaliert, problemlos zu betreiben. Am PC zock ich i.m Druaga. Hab schon 60 Spielstunden und wenn das nicht richtig laufen würde, hätt ichs schon längst in die Ecke gefranzt. Ich muss sogart sagen , der erste EMU mit dem man ernsthaft dauerzocken kann.


Edit:



> PS3  wie bei der PS2 das problem mit dem GPU treiber und umleitung der  berechnung statt GPU grafik berechnet PS3 üblich zu CPU berechnet und  daher muss man eine sehr schnelle CPU haben um die Power CPU befehlsätze  in einen kompilierer in x86 befehle umzuwandeln.Und das geht nunmal  schlecht.
> Die xbox360 ist weniger cpu lastig und die GPU ist den auf PC identisch  mit der berechnung der grafik.Von daher kein Problem.Und man kennt  leider die befehlsätze der xbox360 xeon Cpu nicht.auchn problem.



Völliger Unsinn. 

1. Die Emulationsproblem, wenn man die mal so nennen darf, liegen an der  syncronen arbeitsweise mehrerer Prozesse in der PS2. Dafür besitzt die  Konsole eigens je eine Recheneinheit, EmoEngine, VU0, VU1, etz. Das  ganze muss mit 2 Prozessor Kernen beim PC emuliert werden(Emu benötigt  min. DualCore CPU und unterstützt nur 2 Kerne) Desweiteren muss dieser  Rechenvorgang mit genau dem gleichen Timing wie bei der PS2 HW  syncronisiert werden. Das ist eins der Hauptprobleme und verursacht am  Leistungslimit, Geschwindigkeits Schwankungen im Spielablauf. Lässt sich  mit diversen Speed Hacks bis zu einem bestimmten Grad kompensieren.

2. Die NixBox360 besitzt ne Power PC tripple Core CPU(3,2ghz, 2 simultan  Prozesse pro Core, 111gflops) und den Befehlssatz dafür bekommst an  allen Ecken und Enden im Web. Ein performance identischer x86 Rechenchip  wäre ein Sandbrücken Quad mit ca. 3ghz Taktung(4 simultan Prozesse + 4  symetrische Prozesse, 120gflops) 

3. Die PS2 hat keine Power PC CPU, afaik, eine von Cell. PS3 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich tippe ebenfalls Cell

Und wenn dus nicht glaubst, dann 'press F9' im Emu beim Spielen. Der Key  switched zw. SW Renderer und HW Renderer. Da wird dir dann schlagartig  auffallen, wie die Grafik beschleunigt bzw. kotzt. Leider ist das d3d  aber nur als Overlay(Pseudo Fullscreen) vorhanden. K.A. warum noch keine  D3D Surface erzeugt werden kann. Dann würde es noch etwas an  Performance herausholen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Juli 2011)

den pcsx2 kenn ich schon lange aber mit speed problemen liegt an den treibern wie ich schon gesagt habe.

immernoch schneckentempo oder zu schnell werde wohl dann eine schnellere CPU brauchen.


----------



## Rolk (23. Juli 2011)

Hier stand mist.


----------



## acc (23. Juli 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das "stärkste Zugpferd"? Umsatztechnisch hängt der PC den Konsolen um ganze Universen hinterher.


 
ja, wenn man alle konsolen zusammenzählt. die betrachtungsweise ist allerdings sinnfrei, da die konsolen auch untereinander in konkurrenz stehen.


----------



## AchtBit (23. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> den pcsx2 kenn ich schon lange aber mit speed problemen liegt an den treibern wie ich schon gesagt habe.
> 
> immernoch schneckentempo oder zu schnell werde wohl dann eine schnellere CPU brauchen.


 
Ich hab dir doch gesagt, wenn Speedprobleme auftauchen, dann ists entweder, zu langsame CPU mit zu hohen EMU Settings oder System Setup bedingt. Viele haben Probleme, trotz Rechenmonster. Weis der Geier wieviel virtuelle Geräte sich in deren System rumTreibern, nutlos aber auf VIP machen, aka ich bin systemweit bekannt, mir wird grundsätzlich die dazu benötigte Resource reserviert und gewährt. 

Grundsätzlich, solange min. ein Dualcore vorhanden ist, können mittel - hoch komplexe Games, mit konstanter Framerate bei nativer PS2 Auflösung wiedergegeben werden. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, dann harkts im Sys irgendwo.


```
[IMG]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/quote_icon.png[/IMG] Zitat von [B]GR-Thunderstorm[/B] [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-post3229448.html#post3229448"][IMG]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png[/IMG][/URL] 
 Das "stärkste Zugpferd"? Umsatztechnisch hängt der PC den Konsolen um ganze Universen hinterher.
```

Häh. im 100m Lauf mag der Sprint Spezialist vielleicht mit einer Nasenlänge vor dem 10 Kämpfer liegen aber in den anderen 9 Disziplinen hängt er ganz hinter. Und wenn er nicht schwimmen kann, dann ersäuft er womöglich noch. 

Du vergleichst nen Schraubenschlüssel mit nem Werkzeugkasten.


----------



## DarthLAX (24. Juli 2011)

nur PC - and nein KEIN GOTTVERDAMMTER MAC (hatte so nen müll-mac mal in der schule, aber sogar die hatten ein einsehen und haben das ganze dann durch normale PCs ersetzt (ok, nur doofe HP-Thin-Clients....aber besser als nen ach so toller schrott-mac mit schrott OS waren die auch....ich meine mir ist sogar DOS lieber als MAC-OS....find des einfach nur *******!)

mfg LAX
ps: konsolen sind schon ok, aber für nen anspruchsvollen anwender bleibt nur der PC...vor allem: ich kaufe mir lieber nen gescheiten PC (denn nen PC brauch ich, auch wenn ich ne konsole hätte würde ich einen haben, und net gerade den schlechtesten) d.h. ich lege lieber das geld das so nen teil kosten würde auf das drauf, was ich sowieso für nen guten PC ausgeben müsste und kaufen mir einen sehr guten PC dafür (so eine stufe unter High-End, also doch relativ teuer aber halt auch nicht übertrieben teuer)


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2011)

> nur PC - and nein KEIN GOTTVERDAMMTER MAC (hatte so nen müll-mac mal in der schule, aber sogar die hatten ein einsehen und haben das ganze dann durch normale PCs ersetzt (ok, nur doofe HP-Thin-Clients....aber besser als nen ach so toller schrott-mac mit schrott OS waren die auch....ich meine mir ist sogar DOS lieber als MAC-OS....find des einfach nur *******!)


 
Du mein Lieber ,hast in deinem Leben noch nichts anderes gesehen als deinen Windows PC.Spiel dich nicht auf als der Computer und Softwareexperte auf.


----------



## Paulner (24. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Du mein Lieber ,hast in deinem Leben noch nichts anderes gesehen als deinen Windows PC.Spiel dich nicht auf als der Computer und Softwareexperte auf.



Recht hat er aber: Macs können einfach nicht so viel wie Win-Rechner! Liegt aber vorallem an der Verbreitung und der Applepolitik


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Juli 2011)

Ich finde Apple ist ebenfalls Schrott bis auf die Handys und die MP3 Player. Was an einem iMac 2000€ Wert ein soll...  Den PC mit derselben Leistung bekommst du für 1200€ billiger. Und Sachen Games kommt Apple ja garnicht ran, darüber brauch man nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Paulner schrieb:


> Recht hat er aber: Macs können einfach nicht so viel wie Win-Rechner! Liegt aber vorallem an der Verbreitung und der Applepolitik


 
Ein Mac ist auch nicht zum Spielen da, das sollte einem klar sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Was an einem iMac 2000€ Wert ein soll...  Den PC mit derselben Leistung bekommst du für 1200€ billiger.



Dafür bekommt man für 1200€ aber auch "nur" einen Windows PC.
Die Vorteile eines iMacs:

-Image (es ist halt ein Apple)
-Design/Lifestyle (klar, nur ideelle Werte)
-Hervorragender Monitor
-MacOS

Mein nächster Arbeitsrechner wird auf jeden Fall ein Mac.



*@Topic*

Da ich auf Steam vor einigen Wochen ArmA 2 günstig erworben habe, wollte ich es heute mal anzocken.

Installiert, gestartet, Game wegen heftiger Soundprobleme ("krachen", Aussetzer) nicht spielbar.
So schön kann Gaming auf dem PC sein


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> -Image (es ist halt ein Apple)
> -Design/Lifestyle (klar, nur ideelle Werte)



Beim Monitor stimme ich dir zu, auch wenn der immer noch keine 2000€ rechtfertigt, bei weitem nicht. 
Und wenn man auf die oben zitierten Punkte Wert legt, ist man in der Hinsicht mMn einfach nur ein totaler Idiot. Hunderte von Euro rauszuschmeißen nur um einen Apple zum vorzeigen zu haben... da kann meine 9 jährige Schwester besser mit ihrem Geld umgehen.

Aber okay, B2T.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2011)

@ChaoZ

Du vergisst MacOS, eines der besten Betriebssysteme die es gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Apple Monitore sind inzwischen alle Glare Display, wers braucht. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ChaoZ
> 
> Du vergisst MacOS, eines der besten Betriebssysteme die es gibt.



Lion ist mir inzwischen zu sehr iPhone geworden.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lion ist mir inzwischen zu sehr iPhone geworden.



Ja, das stimmt. Die gleichen sich immer mehr an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Jop, besonders wenn du einen Touch Monitor hast, dann kannst du das wie beim iPhone einstellen.
Aber eben auch nicht anders und das ist bekloppt. 

Aber egal, ist ja hier nicht Mac vs. Konsole vs. PC.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber egal, ist ja hier nicht Mac vs. Konsole vs. PC.



Richtig


----------



## sfc (24. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ChaoZ
> 
> Du vergisst MacOS, eines der besten Betriebssysteme die es gibt.



Das möchte ich bezweifeln. Das ist weder schneller noch stabiler als Windows 7. Habe das letzte Jahr oft genug mit dem Müll arbeiten müssen. Und die Bedienung ist dazu noch überaus verschachtelt. Die Überlegenheit des Applebetriebssystems ist nichts weiter als ein urbanes Märchen, das auf eine Zeit zurückgeht, als die Apple-eigenen IBM-CPUs noch eine höhere pro-MHz-Leistung hatten und mit dem Betriebssystem herzlich wenig zu tun hat. Ich kenne genug Applejünger, um den Kitsch mittlerweile als Religion einstufen zu können. Bisher konnte mir auch noch keiner glaubhaft erklären, was da jetzt wirklich besser dran soll. Meist kommen nur höchst diffuse Metaargumente über eine nicht verifizierbare gefühlte Überlegenheit. Manche Applejünger machen mir regelrecht Angst. Ein Kommilitone von mir betet das Unternehmen förmlich an. Ständig öffnet er ungefragt den Mund, um die neueste Errungenschaft und Eigenschaft innerhalb der unpassendesten Gespräche zu preisen.

Doppelt so viel Geld für weniger Funktionen auszugeben, um sich als Lifestyle-Individualist zu präsentieren, finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich dämlich. Zumal Apples Repertoire mit den Möglichkeiten, die der PC-Markt bietet, arg mager erscheint. Ene Hand voll Designs mit jeweils zwei bis drei Modulationen ist Stangenware. Mit Sozialismus hat das mehr gemein als mit Individualität.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Doppelt so viel Geld für weniger Funktionen auszugeben, um sich als Lifestyle-Individualist zu präsentieren, finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich dämlich.



Jeder wie er möchte kann ich dazu nur sagen, und dämlich ist man deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Öhm, noch mal, das hier ist kein "Ich finde Apple beschissen" Thread.
Poste also woanders.


----------



## sfc (24. Juli 2011)

Find ich schon. Aber wenn ich anderen erzähle, was ich so alles kaufe, gelte ich auch schnell als dämlich und vermutlich ist es das auch 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, noch mal, das hier ist kein "Ich finde Apple beschissen" Thread.
> Poste also woanders.



Holodoc! Aber hast ja nicht unrecht. 

Ich finde Konsolen immer noch überflüssig


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Find ich schon. Aber wenn ich anderen erzähle, was ich so alles kaufe, gelte ich auch schnell als dämlich und vermutlich ist es das auch



Ich kann die iPhone Käufer auch nicht verstehen, es gibt genug andere Handys, die besser sind, aber wers haben will... soll er doch.



sfc schrieb:


> Ich finde Konsolen immer noch überflüssig


 
Konsolen greifen da, wo der PC nicht greifen kann, z.B. beim Familienabend oder denkst du echt, dass man dort erst mal 1 Stunde an den Treibern rumschlossert, ehe mal spielt?


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2011)

Paulner schrieb:


> Recht hat er aber: Macs können einfach nicht so viel wie Win-Rechner! Liegt aber vorallem an der Verbreitung und der Applepolitik


 
Glaubt mal das die "mindestens" soviel können,wenn nicht noch mehr. Aber um das einzusehen sollte man selbst einen besitzen und sich damit beschäftigen... ansonsten-> kleine Brötchen schmecken auch ganz gut also backt sie...
Davon mal abgesehen habe ich mein Mac Book ursprünglich für die ernsthaften Dinge angeschafft und inzwischen ist es mein Haupt Computer. Meinen PC habe ich nur noch fürs Gaming.


> Doppelt so viel Geld für weniger Funktionen auszugeben





> Zumal Apples Repertoire mit den Möglichkeiten, die der PC-Markt bietet, arg mager erscheint. Ene Hand voll Designs mit jeweils zwei bis drei Modulationen ist Stangenware. Mit Sozialismus hat das mehr gemein als mit Individualität.



Du hast doch nicht die geringste Ahnung wo von du seierst... ich glaube hier im Forum gibt es einen PC vs. Mac Thread. Gib da was schönes zum besten.

Übrigens:



> Mit Sozialismus hat das mehr gemein als mit Individualität



du solltest mal versuchen zu unterscheiden was Kapitalismus und Sozialismus ist Chef.


@T:

Also ich habe gestern und heute mal wieder die Xbox angeschmissen und Dead Space weitergespielt.Hing dort fest.Jetzt bin ich weiter und stehe kurz vor dem Ende.
Überlege jetzt ob ich mir das Dead Space 2 für den PC oder wieder die Xbox holen soll. Und allen ernstes dieses Genre ist ganz klar Konsolen Ding.Sowie die Shooter ganz klar PC Ding sind

Gestern war ich bei einem Freund und wir haben dort prima Fifa 11 gezoggt zu dritt und es hat wahnsinnig Spass gemacht.Alle Anwesenden ausser mir sind ohne Spiele PC unterwegs aber alle haben Spass an Games... diese Leute wollen nicht mal in Zukunft nen PC die sind mit der Konsole vollkommen zufrieden.Dieses für und wider Konsole/PC ist schwachsinnig!


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .
> Konsolen greifen da, wo der PC nicht greifen kann, z.B. beim Familienabend oder denkst du echt, dass man dort erst mal 1 Stunde an den Treibern rumschlossert, ehe mal spielt?


 

sofern es nicht jeden tag 2 neue treiber gibt installiert man die einmal und hat dann eine weile seine ruhe bis es neue gibt


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Konsolen greifen da, wo der PC nicht greifen kann, z.B. beim Familienabend oder denkst du echt, dass man dort erst mal 1 Stunde an den Treibern rumschlossert, ehe mal spielt?




So ist es 

Ein schönen Abend im Wohnzimmer zusammen mit der Familie Kinect spielen oder bei LIPS ne runde singen macht immer wieder Spaß  Das jetzt für die Xbox360!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> sofern es nicht jeden tag 2 neue treiber gibt installiert man die einmal und hat dann eine weile seine ruhe bis es neue gibt


 
Jop, das dachte viele, die sich GTA 4 gekauft haben, oder Star Craft 2 oder Stalker oder sonst was.


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Glaubt mal das die "mindestens" soviel können,wenn  nicht noch mehr. Aber um das einzusehen sollte man selbst einen  besitzen und sich damit beschäftigen... ansonsten-> kleine Brötchen  schmecken auch ganz gut also backt sie...
> Davon mal abgesehen habe  ich mein Mac Book ursprünglich für die ernsthaften Dinge angeschafft und  inzwischen ist es mein Haupt Computer. Meinen PC habe ich nur noch fürs  Gaming.
> 
> 
> ...



Genau solche "Argumente" meine ich. Wieder nur ein nebelhaftes "muss man  benutzt haben", "merkt man doch" und dergleichen. Habe ich und ich war  nicht sehr angetan. Mit ständigen Inkompatiblitäten - etwa mit  NTFS-formatierten Festplatten - kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreuden.  Die Menüstruktur ist - milde ausgedrückt - gewöhnungsbedürftig. Abstürze kommen dort nur mit eigenen Programmen weniger vor. Sinnvolle Software - egal ob von MS, Adobe oder wem auch immer - macht da mehr Probleme als unter Windows. An  meiner Hochschule hat es schon Beschwerden gegen die Rechnerimitate  gegeben, weil sie regelmäßig nicht das machen, was sie sollen und  die überteuerten Kisten auch noch Studiengebühren finanziert wurden. 



> Übrigens:
> du solltest mal versuchen zu unterscheiden was Kapitalismus und Sozialismus ist Chef.



Das  kann ich ganz gut. Aber offenbar hast du nicht verstanden, worauf ich  hinaus wollte. Mir ging es darum zu betonen, dass du bei Apple nur die  Auswahl zwischen einigen wenigen Geräten hast. Dabei wird gerade von  Applejüngern immer wieder zur Marke gegriffen, um sich vom Mainstream zu  erheben. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Konsolen greifen da, wo der PC nicht greifen kann, z.B. beim Familienabend oder denkst du echt, dass man dort erst mal 1 Stunde an den Treibern rumschlossert, ehe mal spielt?



Das weiß ich doch, ich wollte nur on-topic vortäuschen.  Ich finde Konsolen auch für Rennspiele und Hack and Slays in Ordnung. Bei Shootern, Strategie- und ernsthaften Rollenspielen finde ich sie allerdings völlig daneben.


----------



## Superwip (25. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor 5 Jahren hättest du GTA IV in der Form, wie es jetzt existiert wohl auch noch für unmöglich gehalten?
Was soll so schwer daran sein, etwa Physikalisch korrekt einstürzende Baugerüste zu realisieren; die GTA IV Engine sollte durchaus dazu in der Lage sein, bei der Erstellung des 3D Models noch ein paar Bruchstellen anzugeben ist, wie gesagt kein nennenswerter Aufwand
Auch ohne die uneingeschränkte Zerstörbarkeit von Gebäuden könnte die Physik in GTA IV sehr viel komplexer und fordernder sein, mit hohem spielerischen Mehrwert (vgl.: z.B. Crysis)


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut es ja auch nicht. Die Technik hat sich trotz Konsolen auf dem PC ständig weiterentwickelt. Nur nicht mehr so schnell.


Zwischen dem, was ein aktueller Mittelklasse PC kann und dem, was in den allermeisten Spielen geboten wird liegen Welten; das wohl beste und offensichtlichste Beispiel dafür ist der (nicht-) Einsatz von DX10/11
Der Fortschritt hat sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich verlangsamt, die Konsolen sind fast zweifelsfrei Mitschuld; in den PC exklusiven Generes ist der Fortschritt jedenfalls nicht stehengeblieben


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist blödsinn was du da redest. in GTA IV kann man aller- allerhöchstens 5% der Gebäude betreten. Und dazu gibt es noch viele Häuser (z.B. das der Iren) die man nie in Echtzeit betritt, wo also das Gebäude ebenfalls nicht komplett ausmodelliert wurde. Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst. So etwas ist in Open World Games wie GTA nicht realisierbar.





			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar und das in hunderten Gebäuden mit unterschiedlichen Größen. Wenn du das einem Programmierer erzählst (z.B. denen von Rockstar) dann lachen die dich aus . Versteh es doch endlich. Die Option der Zerstörbarkeit passt vom Gameplay her nicht in Games wie GTA IV und es ist auch nicht möglich das mit halbwegs "normalen" Kosten zu realisieren .


5% sind angesichts der Gesamtzahl schon sehr viele; wenn man nur doppelt so viele Innenräume designet sollte das bereits für alle Gebäude ausrechen
Die unterschiedliche Größe der Gebäude könnte man relativ leicht berücksichtigen in dem man die Räume skalierbar macht, also verschieden lange Versionen eines Raumes erstellt, eine Hand voll sollte bereits ausreichen um durch eine Kombination mehrerer Räume fast jede Gebäudegröße abdecken zu können; das gewisse Grundstrukturen und Grundmauern der meisten, vor allem größeren Gebäude unzerstörbar bleiben ist dabei wohl selbstverständlich 


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Cook2211 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es sind Gerüchte (von der E3), nur Gerüchte, etwas anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet; sehr unwahrscheinlich sind sie aber nicht, seit GTA III hat man beim neuesten Teil immer zuerst auf die Leistungsfähigste verfügbare(n) Konsole(n) gesetzt, genau wie GTA IV (verständlicherweise) nie für die Wii erschienen ist könnte GTA V nie für die „aktuellen“ Konsolen erscheinen
Dass es keine neue Xbox geben wird ist reine Spekulation, die darauf basiert, dass beide Konsolen für Microsoft ein wirtschaftlicher Reinfall waren: die Xbox war ein Milliardengrab, auch die Xbox 360 dürfte sich bis heute nicht wirklich rentiert haben; gleichzeitig gefährden die Konsolen den PC Spielemarkt, der auch für Microsoft sehr wichtig ist, nicht zuletzt weil DirectX eines der wichtigsten Alleinstellungsmerkmale von Windows ist
Angesichts dieser Misserfolge halte ich es für nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Microsoft nie eine neue Xbox bringt; wenn doch wird diese vermutlich ein deutlich anderes Konzept verfolgen: billig, mit Kinect, nur wenig mehr Leistung als die aktuelle, ohne Hardwaresubvention, für Casuals


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich ist es ein (erheblicher) Vorteil und für viele andere auch; es ist ja nicht so, dass die Controllersteuerung in GTA IV auf dem PC nicht möglich oder irgendwie schlechter wäre, Vielfalt kann nie schaden


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaach so. Verkaufszahlen sind so eine Sache, aber du sagst das der PC-SPIELE Markt vermutlich so groß ist wie der aller Konsolen. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.
> Japan ist der größte Videospielmarkt der Welt. Die sind absolut Konsolenverrückt. Der PC spielt da absolut keine Rolle.
> In den USA spielt der PC ebenfalls keine große Rolle mehr. Auch da sind die Konsolen wesentlich beliebter.
> Und ich frage mich wie du das belegen willst? Von den Konsolen gibt es ganz klare Verkaufszahlen jeden Monat.
> ...


Blablabla
Belege doch erst mal selbst…
Und vergiss MMOs und Browsergames nicht!
Südkorea und China gibt es auch noch, dort sind Konsolen unbedeutender als PCs in Japan…


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das zeigt wie wenig Ahnung du vom Konsolenmarkt hast.
> Natürlich befinden sich diese Geräte schon in der Planungsphase, und das nicht erst seit gestern. Und natürlich sind die Kooperationen mit AMD, Sony IBM usw. schon längst geschlossen. Du kannst davon ausgehen, das hinter verschlossenen Türen bereits lauffähige Prototypen existieren um zu schauen was geht und was nicht. Natürlich haben die noch nicht das finale Hardware-Design, sondern dienen eher als Machbarkeits-/Konzeptstudien.


Das denke ich nicht; 
Das hier:
Xbox 720: AMD erwartet bessere Grafikleistung als High-End-PC - Update - microsoft, konsole, xbox 720
Ist etwa einer der jüngsten und deutlichsten Hinweise dafür, dass sich zumindest die nächste Xbox, sofern überhaupt ernsthaft daran gearbeitet wird, in einem Stadium befindet, in dem noch nichtmal der GPU Hersteller feststeht; denn das ist offensichtlich eine an die Konsolenhersteller bzw. explizit Microsoft gerichtete Werbebotschaft


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soll das ein Witz sein? Siehst du etwa auch das Vorhandensein einer Chatfunktion als Nachteil an?!!!


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ist es ein Vorteil der Konsolen, dass Crysis 2 dort keinen DX11 Patch hat, der Probleme bereiten kann?!!!
Besser ein DX11 Patch mit Problemen als kein DX11 Patch; die normale Version steht ja sowieso zur Verfügung


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopieren ist sowohl auf der PS3 als auch auf der XBox gleich einfach oder schwierig. Bei beiden kommen regelmäßig Updates, die das Knacken erschweren (sollen), und bei beiden fliegt man aus dem Netzwerk, wenn man erwischt wird.


Offensichtlich hast du keine Ahnung
Bei neueren Firmwareversionen der Xbox 360 sowie grundsätzlich allen Slim Versionen und der neuesten „Fat“ Version ist ein Jailbreak gegenwärtig nicht möglich.
Die PS3 wurde dagegen so vollständig geknackt, dass es absolut unmöglich ist die „Lücke“ zu schließen; egal was Sony macht, es kommt kürzeste Zeit später eine Gegenmaßnahme; bei der PS3 ist der Jailbreak auch sehr einfach und rein softwareseitig auf verschiedene Arten (etwa per USB Stick) durchführbar, auf der Xbox 360 sind teils Hardwaremodifikationen notwendig –wenn es überhaupt möglich ist-


			
				ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> @Superwip
> Setz einem LIVE gewöhnten mal XFire oder Steam vor, der wird nicht halb so zufrieden sein. LIVE kostet Geld, allerdings kann ich mir kaum eine bessere Investition im Bereich Unterhaltungselektronik vorstellen. An die Bedienung von Xbox LIVE und der sozialen Komponente kommt niemand heran.


Die Bedienung? Wenn man einen Controller verwenden will hast du recht aber an sonsten…
Die soziale Komponente? Was kann Xbox Live, was am PC nicht möglich ist? Ich bin bei Xbox Live nicht auf dem neuesten Stand aber ich wüsste von nichts


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Lange warten bringt aber in der Regel nichts, entweder das Game läuft nicht, weils Macken hat oder es sieht nicht anders aus.
> Oder muss ich "The Force Unleashed" erwähnen, wo Lucas gesagt hat, dass es deswegen nicht auf den PC kommt, weil der PC nicht leistungsfähig genug für das Game ist?
> Und als es dann doch kam (1 Jahr später), sah es exakt so aus wie auf der Konsole, obwohl höhere Texturen versprochen wurden und man ein 15GB Games installieren musste (und danach gleich noch ein Patch, damit es überhaupt lief).
> Die Konsoleros haben den PCler zu Recht ausgelacht.


Du hast natürlich insofern recht, als dass Konsolenports, die längere Zeit nach der Erstveröffentlichung auf den PC portiert werden im Schnitt nicht qualitativ höherwertiger sind als solche, die gleichzeitig erscheinen zumal die Verzögerung der PC Version sowieso meist „strategische“ Ursachen haben dürfte
Trotzdem spiele ich GTA IV sehr viel lieber am PC als auf der Konsole…


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, denn was bedeutet das Wort "Spielekonsole" denn, wenn man das Wort mal zerlegt?
> Ach ja "spielen"...



Sag das doch mal GR-Thunderstorm


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, weil die Games zu 90% aus blödsinnigen Spielen besteht, die kein Konsolero auch nur anfassen würde, wie Kloputzer-Simulator oder irgendwelche Browser Game Kram oder den Dreck, der für 15€ angeboten wird.


Schlechte, einfache oder casual Spiele sind auch Spiele und die gibt es auch auf den Konsolen


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wird aber nur relevant, wenn man auch online spielt, was viele Konsolenspieler nicht tun; auch am PC ist es meist nicht einfach mit Raubkopierten Spielen online zu spielen
Angesichts der geringen Konsolenpreise und der hohen Spielepreise kann es sich auch schon nach wenigen Spielen auszahlen zwei Konsolen anzuschaffen, eine geknackte und eine zum online Zocken


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was würde wohl passieren, wenn der PC still gelegt wird, weil darauf illegale Software entdeckt wird (CPU abschalten, was bei Sandy ja geht)?


Was würde? Es ist jedenfalls nicht und es ist auch nicht denkbar…
Und nein, mit Sandy ist das nicht möglich


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Xbox lässt sich leicht modden, sodass illegal erworbene Software funktioniert, aber ebenso leicht lässt sich das erkennen. Online Spielen ist damit nicht mehr möglich, daher haben solche User auch zwei Xboxen zu Hause.


Soweit ich weiß sind alle Firmwareversionen, die älter sind als mittlerweile fast zwei Jahre sowie auch grundsätzlich die Slim Konsolen bis heute de-facto unknackbar; auch bei den älteren sind teils Hardwaremodifikationen erforderlich, das ist zumindest erheblich komplizierter als auf der PS3


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Über den gleichen Mechanismus wie die Konsolen, per Online Befehl. Die CPU und das Mainboard schalten dann ab, sind also "im Eimer" man muss sich die Sachen neu kaufen, will man den PC wieder nutzen können.


Was redest du da für einen Blödsinn? Man kann weder PC noch Konsolen Onlineseitig lahmlegen; Konsolen haben nur eine Hardware ID, mit der man sie aus den normalen Online Multiplayerplattformen aussperren kann (wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob man diese zumindest bei der PS3 nicht sogar manipulieren kann)
Bei PCs gab es vergleichbares mehrfach in der Geschichte aber nicht bei der gesamten Hardware, sondern nur im CPU, etwa bei einigen Pentium III Versionen, hat sich aber nie wirklich durchgesetzt
Ein nachhaltiges online Deaktivieren der Hardware war und ist nie Möglich, auf keiner mir bekannten Plattform; sowas würde auch niemand kaufen…


			
				sfc schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sozialismus hat das mehr gemein als mit Individualität.


Das gilt eher für Konsolen: dummerweise sind im nächsten 5 Jahresplan keine Neuerungen vorgesehen!


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Vor 5 Jahren hättest du GTA IV in der Form, wie es jetzt existiert wohl auch noch für unmöglich gehalten?



Mit Sicherheit nicht.
GTA IV war nur der nächste logische Schritt.



> Was soll so schwer daran sein, etwa Physikalisch korrekt einstürzende Baugerüste zu realisieren; die GTA IV Engine sollte durchaus dazu in der Lage sein, bei der Erstellung des 3D Models noch ein paar Bruchstellen anzugeben ist, wie gesagt kein nennenswerter Aufwand
> Auch ohne die uneingeschränkte Zerstörbarkeit von Gebäuden könnte die Physik in GTA IV sehr viel komplexer und fordernder sein, mit hohem spielerischen Mehrwert (vgl.: z.B. Crysis)
> 5% sind angesichts der Gesamtzahl schon sehr viele; wenn man nur doppelt so viele Innenräume designet sollte das bereits für alle Gebäude ausrechen
> Die unterschiedliche Größe der Gebäude könnte man relativ leicht berücksichtigen in dem man die Räume skalierbar macht, also verschieden lange Versionen eines Raumes erstellt, eine Hand voll sollte bereits ausreichen um durch eine Kombination mehrerer Räume fast jede Gebäudegröße abdecken zu können; das gewisse Grundstrukturen und Grundmauern der meisten, vor allem größeren Gebäude unzerstörbar bleiben ist dabei wohl selbstverständlich



Jedem der auch nur ein wenig über das Thema nachdenkt, dem dürfte klar sein, dass eine zerstörbare Umgebung in GTA IV nur mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand möglich ist. Von daher kannst du erzählen was du willst!



> Der Fortschritt hat sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich verlangsamt



Und warum wiederholst du das was ich gesagt habe? Nur um überhaupt etwas zu schreiben, oder steckt dahinter ein tieferer Sinn?



> gleichzeitig gefährden die Konsolen den PC Spielemarkt, der auch für Microsoft sehr wichtig ist, nicht zuletzt weil DirectX eines der wichtigsten Alleinstellungsmerkmale von Windows ist



Ja genau. Microsoft ist der PC Spielemarkt wichtig. Der Witz des Jahres.
Wo bleiben denn dann die Umsetzungen von Halo Reach, Gears Of War 3 und Forza?
Ach ja, man hatte ja Fable 3 umgesetzt. Mit DX9.
Warum unterstützt MS als einer der reichsten Konzerne dieser Welt denn nicht die Spieleentwicklung auf dem PC, damit Sachen wie DX11 mehr genutzt werden?
Warum gibt es von MS kein schnelles, effizientes Gaming OS, damit die Entwickler nicht auf dem fetten, ressourcenhungrigen und vergleichsweise lahmen Windows 7 entwickeln müssen?

Die Möglichkeit zu spielen ist sogar der unwichtigste Teil von Windows, denn hunderte Millionen von Usern spielen nicht auf ihrem Windows PCs, außer vielleicht mal eine Runde Solitair oder Browser Games, und die brauchen dann noch nicht mal DirectX....

Und DirectX ist kein "wichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal", sondern genau wie Windows ein notwendiges Übel zur Spieleentwicklung auf dem PC. 



> Dass es keine neue Xbox geben wird ist reine Spekulation, die darauf basiert, dass beide Konsolen für Microsoft ein wirtschaftlicher Reinfall waren: die Xbox war ein Milliardengrab, auch die Xbox 360 dürfte sich bis heute nicht wirklich rentiert haben.....Angesichts dieser Misserfolge halte ich es für nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Microsoft nie eine neue Xbox bringt; wenn doch wird diese vermutlich ein deutlich anderes Konzept verfolgen: billig, mit Kinect, nur wenig mehr Leistung als die aktuelle, ohne Hardwaresubvention, für Casuals



Misserfolg? Mit der 360 hat man es geschafft die Dominanz von Sony zu brechen und, noch viel wichtiger, die Marke XBox am Markt zu etablieren. Da wäre es dumm von MS keine neue, leistungsstarke XBox zu bringen.
Ein Misserfolg von MS war Zune, aber die 360 mit Sicherheit nicht.



> Das denke ich nicht;
> Das hier:
> Xbox 720: AMD erwartet bessere Grafikleistung als High-End-PC - Update - microsoft, konsole, xbox 720
> Ist etwa einer der jüngsten und deutlichsten Hinweise dafür, dass sich zumindest die nächste Xbox, sofern überhaupt ernsthaft daran gearbeitet wird, in einem Stadium befindet, in dem noch nichtmal der GPU Hersteller feststeht; denn das ist offensichtlich eine an die Konsolenhersteller bzw. explizit Microsoft gerichtete Werbebotschaft



AMD: GPUs fr alle neuen Konsolen? - News Hartware.net

Ich glaube auch, dass du dir keine Vorstellung darüber machst, wie viel Vorlauf eine neue Konsole überhaupt braucht.

Oder glaubst du Hersteller wie AMD können von heute auf morgen die nötigen Fertigungsressourcen schaffen um mal eben ein paar Millionen GPUs für Konsolen herzustellen? Gleiches gilt für die CPUs, Platinen, RAM, Laufwerke, HDDs, Flash-Speicher usw.

All das braucht Planung und Zeit und deswegen kannst du davon ausgehen, dass viele Kooperationen in diese Richtung schon längst geschlossen sind.



> Belege doch erst mal selbst…
> Und vergiss MMOs und Browsergames nicht!
> Südkorea und China gibt es auch noch, dort sind Konsolen unbedeutender als PCs in Japan…



Kann ich genau so wenig wie du, und deswegen ist dieses von dir angeführte Argument nicht belegbar, also weder ein Argument Pro-PC noch Kontra-Konsole.
Wild ins Blaue spekulieren kann jeder....
Und Südkorea und China, also Länder mit teils erheblichen Einfuhrbeschränkungen, Internetzensuren usw. sind natürlich DER Maßstab.



> Es sind Gerüchte (von der E3), nur Gerüchte, etwas anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet; sehr unwahrscheinlich sind sie aber nicht, seit GTA III hat man beim neuesten Teil immer zuerst auf die Leistungsfähigste verfügbare(n) Konsole(n) gesetzt, genau wie GTA IV (verständlicherweise) nie für die Wii erschienen ist könnte GTA V nie für die „aktuellen“ Konsolen erscheinen



Ja, ja. Spekulier du nur vor dich hin.
Worauf soll das Spiel denn dann erscheinen? Nur auf dem PC? Träum weiter! Darauf kannst du bei Rockstar lange warten. 
Und die WiiU liegt so wie es aussieht nur auf dem Niveau von XBox360 und PS3....



> es ist ja nicht so, dass die Controllersteuerung in GTA IV auf dem PC nicht möglich oder irgendwie schlechter wäre, Vielfalt kann nie schaden



Darauf wollte ich hinaus.



> Soll das ein Witz sein? Siehst du etwa auch das Vorhandensein einer Chatfunktion als Nachteil an?!!!



Liest du meine Posts ab und zu auch mal? Es ging sich um Cheater, Flamer und Kiddys....



> Also ist es ein Vorteil der Konsolen, dass Crysis 2 dort keinen DX11 Patch hat, der Probleme bereiten kann?!!!
> Besser ein DX11 Patch mit Problemen als kein DX11 Patch; die normale Version steht ja sowieso zur Verfügung



Es geht sich darum, dass Konsolen Software- und auch Hardwareseitig weniger Probleme in Spielen machen.
Das ist nun mal traurigerweise so, und gerade für etwas unbedarfte PC-User ein großer Vorteil der Konsolen.


----------



## dgcss (25. Juli 2011)

Ich will auch mal was dazu sagen 

Alles was wir heute "Konsolen" bezeichnen ist in meinen Augen alles KEINERLEI mehr eine Konsole. Ganz im gegenteil. HTPC oder mini PC wäre da eigendlich die Korrektere Bezeichnung.

Für mich waren PS1 , NES , SNES etc aber *NICHT* PS3 und co.
Nun stellen wir mal ein Vergleich zwischen PC und der PS3 auf und wir sehen keine unterschiede ausser die bauweise (kompakter).

Für mich waren wie oben angegeben "Konsolen" zb ein Atari , NES etc vll noch die PS 1 und 2. Was für mich konsolen ausgemacht haben waren für mich einfach fakten wie "Keine Ladezeiten" , Hauseigene Spiele (wie super mario etc) (klar gibt es immernoch für einige "Konsolen").

Warum sollte man sich heut zu tage noch eine Konsole kaufen ? meine XBox und PS3 war am verstauben da ich die gleichen Spiele (ausser 2-3) auch für den PC bekomme. Ladezeiten kommen sich ziemlich nahe. 

Im gegensatz kann ich nur sagen das Konsolen *einzigartig* waren. NES , Sega MD oder PS1 .... Spielchen rein , Kiste an und los gings. Heut ist alles wie beim PC. loading please wait ......................................................................................................................... gähn.

Damals hing man mit 3-4 Freunden davor und hat ne ganze nacht (wenn nicht das ganze wochenende 24h) davorgesessen und ne fette Session gerissen. Heut ist alles ein lauwarmer furz .....Ja kenn ich vom PC ... 5 min Zocken und 7 min loading......

Ich finde es echt Traurig was sich heut zu tage noch Konsole nennen DARF.. Damals als die PS3 vorgestellt wurde dachte ich mir ... oh stärker wie jeder PC ... datt wird Rocken....... und was war .... traurig.... Spiele wie Ridge Racer , GranTourismo etc wurden echt gammelig und 90% loading.... Konsolen nie wieder. Und wenn ich nochmal eine bei meinem Handyvertrag etc dabei bekomme geht sie ungeöffnet ab nach ebay.

Mein Fazit .... PC , XBox , PS3 alles kein Unterschied (Bis auf Kinnect oder EyeToy) Lediglich könnte man noch der WII den namen Konsole zuordnen.



> ch finde Konsolen auch für Rennspiele und Hack and Slays in Ordnung. Bei  Shootern, Strategie- und ernsthaften Rollenspielen finde ich sie  allerdings völlig daneben.


 100% !!! Hatte mal ein Ego-Shooter für die PS3 , BEIDE Trigger für Bewegung + Steuerkreuz + Bewegungssensor dazu waren die Tasten alle 3 fach belegt für Panzer-Modus , Kampfmodus und Snipermodus... Bohh da bekommt man echt das Ko...... da bleib ich lieber bei meinen PC mit 4 Bewegungs-Tasten und der maus und brauch kein Abitur zum Zocken.

Damals Gabs nur A und B und das Steuerkreuz  Da hats noch Fun gemacht


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das gilt eher für Konsolen: dummerweise sind im nächsten 5 Jahresplan keine Neuerungen vorgesehen!



Ich spreche, wenn ich Konsoleros ärgern will, auch gerne von Volksempfängern. Das treibt sie richtig zur Weißglut.


----------



## acc (25. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Installiert, gestartet, Game wegen heftiger Soundprobleme ("krachen", Aussetzer) nicht spielbar.
> So schön kann Gaming auf dem PC sein


 
kannst du auf der konsole auch haben, mir fällt da irgendwie gerade heavy rain ein, was probleme mit dem sound hatte .


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

acc schrieb:


> kannst du auf der konsole auch haben, mir fällt da irgendwie gerade heavy rain ein, was probleme mit dem sound hatte .



Na ja. ArmA ist nicht gerade frisch auf dem Markt und ich nutze auch keine exotische Hardware die das erklären würde. Von daher ist das um so ärgerlicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich insofern recht, als dass Konsolenports, die längere Zeit nach der Erstveröffentlichung auf den PC portiert werden im Schnitt nicht qualitativ höherwertiger sind als solche, die gleichzeitig erscheinen zumal die Verzögerung der PC Version sowieso meist „strategische“ Ursachen haben dürfte
> Trotzdem spiele ich GTA IV sehr viel lieber am PC als auf der Konsole…



Bei GTA 4 sehe ich das auch eher als Strategie als dass die PC Version nicht fertig wird, wenn die Konsolenversion fertig ist.
Ich persönlich spiele GTA 4 auch lieber aufm PC als auf der Konsole.
Erstens finde ich bei Shootern Tastatur/Maus besser (bei Liberty City Story musste ich hacken, weil man dort die Tastaturbelegung nicht frei festlegen konnte) und zweiten fehlt mir einfach eine Konsole um es auf der Konsole spielen zu können.
Bei "The Force Unleashed" war das aber nur Verarschung (muss man so drastisch sagen).
Und der zweite Teil des Games war ja eine einzige Enttäuschung.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das wird aber nur relevant, wenn man auch online spielt, was viele Konsolenspieler nicht tun; auch am PC ist es meist nicht einfach mit Raubkopierten Spielen online zu spielen
> Angesichts der geringen Konsolenpreise und der hohen Spielepreise kann es sich auch schon nach wenigen Spielen auszahlen zwei Konsolen anzuschaffen, eine geknackte und eine zum online Zocken



Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die zwei Xboxen haben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was würde? Es ist jedenfalls nicht und es ist auch nicht denkbar…
> Und nein, mit Sandy ist das nicht möglich



Mag sein, dass das mit Sandy noch nicht in dem Maße möglich ist, wie ich mir das vorstellen könnte, bedeutet aber nicht, dass das nie möglich sein wird.



Superwip schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind alle Firmwareversionen, die älter sind als mittlerweile fast zwei Jahre sowie auch grundsätzlich die Slim Konsolen bis heute de-facto unknackbar; auch bei den älteren sind teils Hardwaremodifikationen erforderlich, das ist zumindest erheblich komplizierter als auf der PS3



Da "sehe" ich aber was völlig anderes, wenn ich mich im Bekanntenkreis umschaue, was da für Xboxen zum Einsatz kommen und was da für "abgegriffene" Games gespielt werden. 
Unknackbar ist da gar nichts, neue Xbox gekauft, kurz gemodded uns schon laufen alle Games darauf, auch die, die man so "besorgen" kann. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob die Xbox gebraucht war oder man sie neu aus dem Laden holt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was redest du da für einen Blödsinn? Man kann weder PC noch Konsolen Onlineseitig lahmlegen; Konsolen haben nur eine Hardware ID, mit der man sie aus den normalen Online Multiplayerplattformen aussperren kann (wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob man diese zumindest bei der PS3 nicht sogar manipulieren kann)


 
Komisch, dass dann so viele Konsolen gesperrt werden. 
Es wurden sogar die Festplatten lahm gelegt. (und das kenne ich sogar aus meinem Bekanntenkreis *hust* )
Microsoft hat sich die Finger gerieben, denn alle mussten sich neue Xboxen kaufen und diese dann wieder modden, damit alles so lief wie vorher.
Xbox 360: Microsoft sperrt weitere Mod-Konsolen - DemoNews


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

Die Xbox360 wird ganz schnell lahm gelegt wenn man was verbotenes macht
Hatte das auch schon 2 mal


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die Xbox360 wird ganz schnell lahm gelegt wenn man was verbotenes macht
> Hatte das auch schon 2 mal



Du Schlingel


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du Schlingel




Wollte halt mal ein geflashtes Laufwerk und ein par "kleine" Hacks ausprobieren und bei der nächsten Bannwelle war ich dann auch schon gesperrt worden

Aber seit da an mach ich das nicht mehr


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2011)

Also dieses Festplattenmodding führt meines Wissens nicht zum Bann. Das ist eine "Urbanlegend" glaubt nicht was alles so erzählt wird. Habe selber in beiden Billsboxen (Fat und Slim) Chinaplatten drin und bin immer noch nicht gebannt.

Aber der Modding Punkt geht sicher an den Pc. Außer ner größeren Festplatte kannst du an deiner Konsole nichts "personalisieren".


----------



## acc (25. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja. ArmA ist nicht gerade frisch auf dem Markt und ich nutze auch keine exotische Hardware die das erklären würde. Von daher ist das um so ärgerlicher.



ich finde das bei heavy rain viel ärgerlicher, da gibt es ganz genau eine soundhardware die die entwickler bedienen müssen .


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Also dieses Festplattenmodding führt meines Wissens nicht zum Bann. Das ist eine "Urbanlegend" glaubt nicht was alles so erzählt wird. Habe selber in beiden Billsboxen (Fat und Slim) Chinaplatten drin und bin immer noch nicht gebannt.
> 
> Aber der Modding Punkt geht sicher an den Pc. Außer ner größeren Festplatte kannst du an deiner Konsole nichts "personalisieren".




Es kann aber auch noch nach Monaten oder Jahren passieren  Muss nicht aber kann 

Ich hatte halt das Pech das ich beim ersten mal gleich nach 1 Woche gebannt wurde und bei zweiten mal wahren es auch erst nach ca. 7 Monaten !!


----------



## Paulner (25. Juli 2011)

Konsoleros und ihre Probleme


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

Paulner schrieb:


> Konsoleros und ihre Probleme




Am PC  hat man aber mehr Probleme


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

Da darf man jedenfalls kaufen, was einem beliebt. Bevormundung gibt es dort nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Da darf man jedenfalls kaufen, was einem beliebt. Bevormundung gibt es dort nicht.




Dafür hat man da Treiberprobleme, man muss Patches installieren, etc.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

acc schrieb:


> ich finde das bei heavy rain viel ärgerlicher, da gibt es ganz genau eine soundhardware die die entwickler bedienen müssen .



Nur das Probleme auf dem PC wesentlich häufiger auftreten. Meine Liste mit Games, die bei mir Probleme machen ist nach dem Steam Summer Sale wesentlich länger geworden....


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

Die Konsole muss man auch regelmäßig updaten und Patches gibt es dort schon lange.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Die Konsole muss man auch regelmäßig updaten und Patches gibt es dort schon lange.



Aber logischerweise nicht in dem Umfang wie auf dem PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Paulner schrieb:


> Konsoleros und ihre Probleme


 
Das gilt ja nur bei illegalen Aktivitäten, ich will nicht wissen, mit das ein PCler zu kämpfen hat, wenn der illegal gezogenen Games benutzt. 
Wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme als wenn er original kauft und sich mit der online Aktivieren abärgern muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt ja nur bei illegalen Aktivitäten, ich will nicht wissen, mit das ein PCler zu kämpfen hat, wenn der illegal gezogenen Games benutzt.



Du weißt doch, dass auf dem PC niemand illegale Sachen treibt. Das gibt es doch nur bei den bösen Konsolen


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Juli 2011)

Raubkopieren bringt meist Zwecks fehlendem MP eh nix. ^^
Aber wir Drift00rn wieder vom Thema ab.


----------



## Paulner (25. Juli 2011)

Außerdem ist das problem mit Patchen und Treibern auch eine Frage, wie blöd man ist... stellste bei Win alles auf auto ein  haste das prob auch net mehr. Und die neuen Spiele updaten sich oft selber^^


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Aber wir Drift00rn wieder vom Thema ab.



Eigentlich nicht. Das Thema Raubkopien gehört auch zu Konsole vs. PC



Paulner schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das problem mit Patchen und Treibern auch eine Frage, wie blöd man ist... stellste bei Win alles auf auto ein  haste das prob auch net mehr. Und die neuen Spiele updaten sich oft selber^^


 
Dann zeig mir mal wie du die neuesten Bios, Chipsatz, Graka und Soundkarten Treiber über Windows Auto-Update installierst?
Und Auto-Update bei Games funktioniert bei Retail-Games oftmals nur über so tolle Sachen wie UPlay


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Juli 2011)

Meinste? Dann will ich nix gesagt haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Meinste? Dann will ich nix gesagt haben.



Sagen wir mehr oder weniger


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal wie du die neuesten Bios, Chipsatz, Graka und Soundkarten Treiber über Windows Auto-Update installierst?


 
Och, da geht schon was. Windows Update sagt mir seit einiger Zeit, dass es einen neuen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte gibt.
Interessiert mich aber nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Och, da geht schon was. Windows Update sagt mir seit einiger Zeit, dass es einen neuen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte gibt.
> Interessiert mich aber nicht.



Ja, aber diese Treiber haben meistens schon einen Bart.
An die neuesten Games angepasste Treiber (bei NV meistens die Betas) muss man eigentlich immer selber installieren


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Die Konsole muss man auch regelmäßig updaten und Patches gibt es dort schon lange.




Das machen die dann von alleine


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, aber diese Treiber haben meistens schon einen Bart.


 
Nö, ich kann den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber über die Windows Funktion downloaden.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ich kann den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber über die Windows Funktion downloaden.



Den aktuellen Beta? Den man beispielsweise braucht um auf AM3+ Boards SLI zu nutzen.
Oder den Beta den man brauchte um Dragon Age 2 vernünftig spielen zu können?
Die gibt es nicht über Win Update.

Der aktuelle WHQL ist schon fast zwei Monate alt, hat also einen Bart


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Den aktuellen WMA natürlich, Beta Treiber kriegst du bei Nvidia auch nur, wenn die tiefer gräbst.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den aktuellen WMA natürlich, Beta Treiber kriegst du bei Nvidia auch nur, wenn die tiefer gräbst.



Ich weiß ja was du meinst.
Nur sind für Gamer meistens die Betas die interessanteren, darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Ich nie, Beta Treiber interessieren mich nicht, ich nehme grundsätzlich nur WMA Treiber.
Blöd nur, dass der aktuelle bei mir Grafikfehler verursacht. 
Deswegen ignoriere ich auch die Meldung beim Windows Update und warte auf den nächsten Treiber.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich nie, Beta Treiber interessieren mich nicht, ich nehme grundsätzlich nur WMA Treiber.
> Blöd nur, dass der aktuelle bei mir Grafikfehler verursacht.
> Deswegen ignoriere ich auch die Meldung beim Windows Update und warte auf den nächsten Treiber.




Betatreiber können aber auch mal nen richtigen Leistungsschub geben


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen ignoriere ich auch die Meldung beim Windows Update und warte auf den nächsten Treiber.



Oder nimm einen älteren.
Mittlerweile hat ChaoZ recht. Wir kommen etwas vom Thema ab



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Betatreiber können aber auch mal nen richtigen Leistungsschub geben



Das stimmt allerdings


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Betatreiber können aber auch mal nen richtigen Leistungsschub geben


 
Oder das System komplett zum Abrauchen bringen, wie bei mir immer, daher mache ich einen großen Bogen darum.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oder nimm einen älteren.



Ich hab den Vorgänger drauf.

Aber, um die Konsolen mit einzubauen, die haben das Problem eben nicht, da es keine unterschiedliche Hardware gibt. Kommt ein Update raus, wird es automatisch eingespielt und fertig. Man muss sich um nichts kümmern, man muss nichts einstellen oder schauen, welches Game nun besser läuft und welches gar nicht mehr (das kommt beim PC schon mal vor).


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber, um die Konsolen mit einzubauen, die haben das Problem eben nicht, da es keine unterschiedliche Hardware gibt. Kommt ein Update raus, wird es automatisch eingespielt und fertig. Man muss sich um nichts kümmern, man muss nichts einstellen oder schauen, welches Game nun besser läuft und welches gar nicht mehr (das kommt beim PC schon mal vor).



Das ist genau der Punkt.
Da hast du aber elegant den Bogen zu den Konsolen gespannt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder das System komplett zum Abrauchen bringen, wie bei mir immer, daher mache ich einen großen Bogen darum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja bei der Xbox360 z.B. wird das Update einfach beim Konsolenstart installiert und fertig ^^
so ist es auch bei den Games die dann gleich am Anfang gepatcht bzw. aktualisiert werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja bei der Xbox360 z.B. wird das Update einfach beim Konsolenstart installiert und fertig ^^
> so ist es auch bei den Games die dann gleich am Anfang gepatcht bzw. aktualisiert werden


 
Aber nur, wenn die Konsole auch online gehen kann, bei einigen... *hust* ... ist das ja nicht der Fall.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn die Konsole auch online gehen kann, bei einigen... *hust* ... ist das ja nicht der Fall.




Ja das vorausgesetzt

Aber heutzutage schließen die meisten ja ihre Konsole ans Internet wenn sie Internet haben 
Ich kanns mir nicht mehr ohne vorstellen


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2011)

> Aber nur, wenn die Konsole auch online gehen kann, bei einigen... *hust* ... ist das ja nicht der Fall.


 

Dann ziehst du es dir aber hier Xbox 360 Systemaktualisierungen | Xbox Problembehandlung | Xbox Support und einen USB Stick oder ne CD hat ja wohl jeder,drauf kopiert und Datenträger an die Xbox... Rest geht von allein.


----------



## acc (25. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dafür hat man da Treiberprobleme, man muss Patches installieren, etc.


 
ich zumindest hatte schon lange keine probleme mehr mit treibern, patches schon eher, aber davon sind ja inzwischen auch konsolen nicht mehr gefeit .


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Dann ziehst du es dir aber hier Xbox 360 Systemaktualisierungen | Xbox Problembehandlung | Xbox Support und einen USB Stick oder ne CD hat ja wohl jeder,drauf kopiert und Datenträger an die Xbox... Rest geht von allein.


 
Es geht um die Autofunktion, dass man das auch manuell machen kann, ist klar.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht um die Autofunktion, dass man das auch manuell machen kann, ist klar.


 
Ja und was für einen Sinn hat dann eine Diskussion darüber? Wenn ich mit dem Rechner net online bin hat sich das auch erledigt.Will nicht wissen wie viele gar nicht online gehen mit dem PC oder nur das nötigste online machen weil sie Paranoia haben... (kein Witz,ich kenne Leute aus der DDR die haben Angst online zu gehen weil sie glauben man spioniert denen nach...) Da gibt's Leute die sind froh das sie bei Computerbild mit DVD die neusten Update bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> (kein Witz,ich kenne Leute aus der DDR die haben Angst online zu gehen weil sie glauben man spioniert denen nach...)


 
Ist das wirklich nur Paranoia?  Denk an den Bundestrojaner.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2011)

Quanti,ehrlich,habe da schon Dinger gehört... Hör mir auf...

Mal was anderes:

Ihr PCler schimpft immer: "die Konsolen Bremsen den Pc aus" "technisch wird der Pc vernachlässigt wegen Crossplattformtauglichkeit der Games" "die Konsolen machen den Pc kaputt"
Was glaubt ihr was passieren würde wenn es den Pc nur noch gäbe als Leadplattform? Dann würden die GPU Entwickler und Games Entwickler schnell "zusammenarbeiten" und wir müssten unsere Pc Maschinen noch schneller aufrüsten wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Quanti,ehrlich,habe da schon Dinger gehört... Hör mir auf...
> 
> Mal was anderes:
> 
> ...



und schön die preise hochschrauben, da man nicht auf die billigere alternative einer konsole zurückgreifen kann


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2011)

So ungefähr. Die Games werden so programmiert Ala Crysis damals. Mit aktueller Hardware nicht in voller Pracht zu genießen oder nur mit ganz fetten Prozis und Grakas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ihr PCler schimpft immer: "die Konsolen Bremsen den Pc aus" "technisch wird der Pc vernachlässigt wegen Crossplattformtauglichkeit der Games" "die Konsolen machen den Pc kaputt"
> Was glaubt ihr was passieren würde wenn es den Pc nur noch gäbe als Leadplattform? Dann würden die GPU Entwickler und Games Entwickler schnell "zusammenarbeiten" und wir müssten unsere Pc Maschinen noch schneller aufrüsten wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


 
Jop, wie damals, als man für das neue Game auch immer neue Hardware brauchte. 
Da bist du mit dem Aufrüsten nicht mehr nach gekommen. 

Allerdings hätte man dann aber auch perfekte Games, das darf man nicht vergessen. Alle in DX11, mit fett überall und so.. 
Und für Konsolen wird dann auf Low Level konvertiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ihr PCler schimpft immer: "die Konsolen Bremsen den Pc aus" "technisch wird der Pc vernachlässigt wegen Crossplattformtauglichkeit der Games" "die Konsolen machen den Pc kaputt"
> Was glaubt ihr was passieren würde wenn es den Pc nur noch gäbe als Leadplattform? Dann würden die GPU Entwickler und Games Entwickler schnell "zusammenarbeiten" und wir müssten unsere Pc Maschinen noch schneller aufrüsten wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.



Das habe ich als PCler schon versucht solchen Hardlinern wie Superwip zu erklären, aber da kann man auch mit einer Wand reden. Ich persönlich bin froh, dass die teuer gekaufte Hardware länger brauchbar ist, als es noch vor einigen Jahren der Fall gewesen ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte man dann aber auch perfekte Games, das darf man nicht vergessen. Alle in DX11, mit fett überall und so..


 
Na ja, Games die dann auf der schnellsten verfügbaren Hardware nur mit 15FPS laufen würden, wären dann auch irgendwie nicht perfekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, Games die dann auf der schnellsten verfügbaren Hardware nur mit 15FPS laufen würden, wären dann auch irgendwie nicht perfekt


 
Dann verkaufen Nvidia und AMD mehr Karten, es kommen schneller neu Bretter raus und alle sind zufrieden, weil sie sich dumm und dusselig verdienen.


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass dann einige Konsolenhasser laut aufbrüllen würden, wenn sie öfter aufrüsten müssten. Manche schimpfen ja schon heute, wenn sie beim Witcher kein 8x MSAA zuschalten können. Dass man aber einem Kartell unterliegen würde, dass Hardwarepreise diktiert, halte ich für unwahrschienlich. Hardware war vor 2005 auch nicht viel teurer als heute. Der einzige Preisverfall, den man beobachten kann, entspricht dem der gesamten Elektronikbranche. Solange es weiterhin AMD und Intel, bzw AMD und Nvidia geben wird, sollte sich da nichts ändern. Eher werden Grafikkarten billiger, weil wieder mehr Masse abgesetzt werden kann. 
Übrigens: Früher konnte man die meisten Spiele auch problemlos auf alten Kisten zocken. Die berühmte Quake-3-Engine lief sogar mit Voodoo 1 und Pentium 1 200 noch halbwegs flüssig. Wenn Spiele im Mittel 20 Euro weniger kosten, sollte aber auch öfter Aufrüsten drin sein. Nen PC hat eh jeder im Haus. Bei 10 Spielen im Jahr kann man locker ne neue Grafikarte aufrüsten, ohne mehr Kosten gegenüber einer Konsole zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Na ja, eine High End Grafikkarte kostet heute zwischen 400 und 500 Euro und das war vor 5 Jahren nicht anders und auch damals gab es für 200€ gute CPUs, wie heute auch.
Der Preisverfall in der Elektronik ist eher beim Fernseher zu sehen, heute kriegst du Full HD LCDs vom Feinsten für 1000€. Vor 10 Jahren war ein Röhrenfernseher teurer und konnte weniger.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2011)

Die Hardware als solches wäre dann auch nicht unbedingt teurer, aber man müsste halt in teurere, leistungsstärkere  Hardware investieren um vernünftig spielen zu können d.h. der Preis für einen brauchbaren Gaming PC wäre insgesamt höher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Du müsstest dann immer viel investieren, wenn du das Maximum willst. Es bedeutet nicht, dass man die Games mit einem Mittelklassesystem nicht mehr spielen kann. 
Die AMD Jünger würden sich aber auf jeden Fall bei AMD beschweren, wo Bulldozer bleibt, weil die Games nicht mehr laufen.


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

Und bei Nvidiakunden würde wohl der Vram überlaufen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Nvidia wird gezwungen sein, ob ihren krummen RAM Bestückungen wegzukommen und richtig zu klotzen.
Unter 30GB Videoram braucht man nicht mehr zu kaufen, wenn man hohe Texturen für Super HD haben will.


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

Spiele könnten dann aber auch mehr als nur 3 Kerne richtig auslasten und dann stünde AMD gar nicht so schlecht da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Das ist richtig, aber dann sind auch 20 Kerner eben Standard.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sicherheit nicht.
> GTA IV war nur der nächste logische Schritt.


 
Zum nächsten logischen Schritt gehört auch eine wiederum wesentlich bessere Physik- wie auch schon in GTA IV



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedem der auch nur ein wenig über das Thema nachdenkt, dem dürfte klar sein, dass eine zerstörbare Umgebung in GTA IV nur mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand möglich ist. Von daher kannst du erzählen was du willst!


 
Erheblicher finanzieller Aufwand ja, aber im Vergleich zum Gesamtaufwand für die Entwicklung des Spiels (zumindestens im Fall GTA IV) leicht machbar



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau. Microsoft ist der PC Spielemarkt wichtig. Der Witz des Jahres.
> Wo bleiben denn dann die Umsetzungen von Halo Reach, Gears Of War 3 und Forza?
> Ach ja, man hatte ja Fable 3 umgesetzt. Mit DX9.
> Warum unterstützt MS als einer der reichsten Konzerne dieser Welt denn nicht die Spieleentwicklung auf dem PC, damit Sachen wie DX11 mehr genutzt werden?
> ...


 
DirectX kein gewichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal? Wie viele andere Betriebssysteme mit DirectX kennst du noch?

Ich weiß nicht ob das representativ ist aber in meinem Umfeld gibt es einige, die nur aus diesem Grund (auch) Windows verwenden 

Microsoft hat sich in den letzten Jahren klar vom PC abgewand aber ich denke, dass sich das in Zukunft ändern wird: der PC wird wieder verstärkt unterstützt- als Enthusiastenplattform, die Xbox wird zur Casualkonsole; diese Entwicklung ist durch den Alterungsprozess der Konsole vorgegeben; wenn Microsoft in den nächsten ~2 Jahren keine neue Xbox bringt -was nicht abzusehen ist- wird sie im Enthusiastenbereich endgültig konkurrenzunfähig, Microsoft wäre gut beraten die Gelegenheit zu nutzen und wieder vermehrt auf die einzig wahre Plattform zu setzen; es gibt ja auch einige Hinweise in diese Richtung, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit Windows 8



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Misserfolg? Mit der 360 hat man es geschafft die Dominanz von Sony zu brechen und, noch viel wichtiger, die Marke XBox am Markt zu etablieren. Da wäre es dumm von MS keine neue, leistungsstarke XBox zu bringen.
> Ein Misserfolg von MS war Zune, aber die 360 mit Sicherheit nicht.


 
Das die Xbox 360 im Kindergarten Prestigekrieg gegen Sony ein "Erfolg" war ändert nichts daran, dass sie aus der Sicht von MS ein wirtschaftlicher Misserfolg war bzw. sich erst sehr spät und zaghaft begonnen hat zu rechnen- ob sie unterm Strich bis heute überhaupt Gewinn eingefahren hat ist unbekannt, wenn dürfte er sich aber in Grenzen halten; zumindest in den ersten drei Jahren hat die Konsole jedenfalls Milliardenverluste verursacht (durch Werbung, Hardwaresubvention und Hardwareprobleme), dazu kommen freilich noch die Entwicklungskosten



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch, dass du dir keine Vorstellung darüber machst, wie viel Vorlauf eine neue Konsole überhaupt braucht.


 
Ich schätze, eine aktuelle Konsole benötigt, abhängig davon, wie ambitioniert das Projekt ist und wie sehr es auf etablierter Hardware basiert vielleicht 3-5 Jahre Vorlaufzeit...
(Beispiel: bei der ersten Xbox hat, wie später bekannt wurde, die Planungsphase 1998 begonnen, im November 2001 kam sie auf den Markt; bei Konsolen mit exotischerer Hardware könnte die Entwicklung aber auch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen)

*...ich rechne aber auch nicht damit, dass in den nächsten 5 Jahren eine neue Xbox kommt*... wenn überhaupt



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf soll das Spiel denn dann erscheinen? Nur auf dem PC? Träum weiter! Darauf kannst du bei Rockstar lange warten.
> Und die WiiU liegt so wie es aussieht nur auf dem Niveau von XBox360 und PS3....


 
Wie gesagt: das Spiel könnte wie üblich vorerst exklusiv auf der Wii U erscheinen und später auf den PC portiert werden

Über die Hardware der Wii U ist noch sehr wenig bekannt, das sind bestenfalls genauso wilde Gerüchte wie jene über GTA IV; eine Hardware, die den "aktuellen" Konsolen zumindest in Sachen RAM und GPU nicht deutlich überlegen ist wäre aber peinlich



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Liest du meine Posts ab und zu auch mal? Es ging sich um Cheater, Flamer und Kiddys....


 
Es ging (ursprünglich) nicht um deinen Post...

Und nein, "Flamer, Cheater und Kiddys" sind ganz gewiss kein Nachteil des PC; Flamer und Kiddys gibt es auf den Konsolen genauso nur "können sie dort nicht sprechen"- was für ein Vorteil! Cheater sind in den allermeisten Spielen auch ein weit überschätztes Problem, dass kein prinzipieller Nachteil des PC ist; auch auf dem PC gibt es sehr Wirkungsvolle Methoden sie aufzuspüren und nachhaltig zu bannen, auf den Konsolen ist das ähnlich (nur mit dem Unterschied, dass am PC das Spiel gebannt wird, auf der Konsole die Hardware)



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht sich darum, dass Konsolen Software- und auch Hardwareseitig weniger Probleme in Spielen machen.
> Das ist nun mal traurigerweise so, und gerade für etwas unbedarfte PC-User ein großer Vorteil der Konsolen.


 
Hardwareseitig weniger Probleme? Erzähl das mal den unzähligen RRoD oder YLoD- Opfern...

Softwareseitig? Erzähl das mal jenen, deren Other OS von Sony von einem auf den anderen Tag gesperrt wurde... vergleichbare Softwareprobleme wirst du auf dem PC nie erleben, dort versuchen die Hersteller in der Regel Probleme zu lösen, nicht sie zu verursachen  (und selbst wenn nicht könnte man immernoch eine ältere Softwareversion nutzen; aber Downgraden ist auf den Konsolen ja nur per Jailbreak möglich und man kann auch grundsätzlich nur mit der neuesten Firmware Version online zocken)



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, dass das mit Sandy noch nicht in dem Maße möglich ist, wie ich mir das vorstellen könnte, bedeutet aber nicht, dass das nie möglich sein wird.


 
Würdest du solche Hardware kaufen? Ich jedenfalls nicht und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige; das gilt insbesondere auch für Firmen, die hier ein Sicherheitsrisiko sehen könnten



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Da "sehe" ich aber was völlig anderes, wenn ich mich im Bekanntenkreis umschaue, was da für Xboxen zum Einsatz kommen und was da für "abgegriffene" Games gespielt werden.
> Unknackbar ist da gar nichts, neue Xbox gekauft, kurz gemodded uns schon laufen alle Games darauf, auch die, die man so "besorgen" kann. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob die Xbox gebraucht war oder man sie neu aus dem Laden holt.


 
Ganz konkret gefragt: kennst du wirklich jemanden, der eine geknackte Xbox 360 *Slim* hat?



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, dass dann so viele Konsolen gesperrt werden.
> Es wurden sogar die Festplatten lahm gelegt. (und das kenne ich sogar aus meinem Bekanntenkreis *hust* )
> Microsoft hat sich die Finger gerieben, denn alle mussten sich neue Xboxen kaufen und diese dann wieder modden, damit alles so lief wie vorher.
> Xbox 360: Microsoft sperrt weitere Mod-Konsolen - DemoNews


 
Ja aus dem zentralisierten online- Netzwerk gesperrt aber es wird dabei doch nicht die eigene Hardware deaktiviert, die Firmware wurde offensichtlich lediglich etwas "beschnitten"



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hat man da Treiberprobleme, man muss Patches installieren, etc.


 
FALSCH! Auf dem PC _darfst_ du Patches installieren- auf den Konsolen musst du Patches installieren, selbst wenn sie nur Nachteile bringen wie etwa das Sperren von Drittherstellerhardware oder dem Other OS bei der PS3



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur sind für Gamer meistens die Betas die interessanteren, darauf wollte ich hinaus.


 
Da bleibt freilich die Frage offen, ob die mehr Probleme lösen oder verursachen...



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bei der Xbox360 z.B. wird das Update einfach beim Konsolenstart installiert und fertig ^^
> so ist es auch bei den Games die dann gleich am Anfang gepatcht bzw. aktualisiert werden


 
Was für ein Vorteil! Man verliert nur vollständig die Kontrolle und ist uneingeschränkt der Gnade des Herstellers ausgeliefert... 

In meinen Augen ist genau das ein wesentlicher Nachteil der Konsolen!



			
				orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und was für einen Sinn hat dann eine Diskussion darüber? Wenn ich mit dem Rechner net online bin hat sich das auch erledigt.Will nicht wissen wie viele gar nicht online gehen mit dem PC oder nur das nötigste online machen weil sie Paranoia haben... (kein Witz,ich kenne Leute aus der DDR die haben Angst online zu gehen weil sie glauben man spioniert denen nach...) Da gibt's Leute die sind froh das sie bei Computerbild mit DVD die neusten Update bekommen.


 
Ich kenne zumindest jemanden, der für alles, was mit dem I-Net zusammenhängt (Mailen, Surfen) einen eigenen, alten PC mit XP verwendet, dass regelmäßig komplett neu aufgesetzt wird; das eigentliche Heimnetzwerk ist strikt vom bösen Internet getrennt ^^



			
				orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubt ihr was passieren würde wenn es den Pc nur noch gäbe als Leadplattform? Dann würden die GPU Entwickler und Games Entwickler schnell "zusammenarbeiten" und wir müssten unsere Pc Maschinen noch schneller aufrüsten wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


 
Noch schneller? Oh noez!



			
				orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> So ungefähr. Die Games werden so programmiert Ala Crysis damals. Mit aktueller Hardware nicht in voller Pracht zu genießen oder nur mit ganz fetten Prozis und Grakas.


 
Ich halte es eigentlich für selbstverständlich, dass ein technisch anspruchsvolles Spiel zum Zeitpunkt seines erscheinens auf keiner verfügbaren Hardware @max flüssig läuft- denn das zeigt, wie gut skalierbar die Engine ist!

Was wäre dir lieber

a) Ein Spiel, das auf deiner Hardware @max flüssig läuft

oder
b) Ein Spiel, dass auf deiner Hardware @mittel gauauso flüssig läuft wie a) und auch genauso aussieht, @ max aber nichtmehr flüssig spielbar ist, dafür aber auch nochmal wesentlich besser aussieht

Es geht auch, wie schon oft gesagt, nicht nur um die Grafik sondern auch um das Leveldesign und Gameplay; die Konsolen CPUs arbeiten immernoch auf Core2 Niveau und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, genauso wenig wie ihre lächerlich anmutende RAM Bestückung

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Systemanforderungen nicht gestiegen sind...

Vielleicht das beste Beispiel:

Call of Duty 4:
CPU ab 2,4GHz oder 1,8GHz Dualcore, 512MiB RAM (768MB Vista/7), GeForce 6600 oder ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

Call of Duty 7/ Black Ops:
Core2 Duo E6600/ AMD Phenom X3 8750, 2GiB RAM, 256MiB GeForce 8600GT/ ATI Radeon X1950 Pro

Wie man sieht sind die Systemanforderungen enorm gestiegen- aber weder das Leveldesign noch die Physik noch die Grafik wurden auch nur ansatzweise so stark verbessert, dass sie das erklären könnten...

Die Systemanforderungen steigen ohne das die Spiele mehr bieten: das sind die Konsolenportierungen von heute- ist dir das wirklich lieber? Ist nur eines von vielen Beispielen


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> *Nen PC hat eh jeder im Haus*. Bei 10 Spielen im Jahr kann man locker ne neue Grafikarte aufrüsten, ohne mehr Kosten gegenüber einer Konsole zu haben.



Das ist das Standard Argument....
Dann will ich mal sehen wie man das bei den so beliebten Notebooks und Netbooks macht, denn die sind mittlerweile wesentlich beliebter bzw. verkaufen sich besser als jeder Desktop PC, sind aber außer zum zocken von Grafik-Adventures und Browser Games meistens absolut ungeeignet zum daddeln.

Oder hier mal die Top 25 der beliebtesten Desktop PCs bei Amazon:

Amazon.de: Desktop-PCs

Da ist fast kein PC dabei, der zum Gamen geeignet wäre, alleine schon durch die teilweise verwendeten CPUs und Grakas. Dazu ist es durch die billig Cases und deren schlechte Belüftung, dem Platzangebot, und den verwendeten Schrott NTs kaum möglich, diese PCs mit wesentlich stärkeren Grakas zu bestücken.




Superwip schrieb:


> DirectX kein gewichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal? Wie viele andere Betriebssysteme mit DirectX kennst du noch?


 
Nein ist es nicht. DirectX ist eine ineffiziente Technologie, die Microsoft als Monopolist den Entwicklern, Hardware-Entwicklern und uns Spielern aufzwingt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das representativ ist aber in meinem Umfeld gibt es einige, die nur aus diesem Grund (auch) Windows verwenden


 
Ja klar. Das hört man doch ständig: "Ich benutze Windows weil es DirectX hat"



Superwip schrieb:


> Hardwareseitig weniger Probleme? Erzähl das mal den unzähligen RRoD oder YLoD- Opfern...
> Softwareseitig? Erzähl das mal jenen, deren Other OS von Sony von einem auf den anderen Tag gesperrt wurde... vergleichbare Softwareprobleme wirst du auf dem PC nie erleben, dort versuchen die Hersteller in der Regel Probleme zu lösen, nicht sie zu verursachen (und selbst wenn nicht könnte man immernoch eine ältere Softwareversion nutzen; aber Downgraden ist auf den Konsolen ja nur per Jailbreak möglich und man kann auch grundsätzlich nur mit der neuesten Firmware Version online zocken)



Hardware- und Softwareseitig in Spielen. Das war der springende Punkt. Konsolenspiele laufen von Beginn an wesentlich problemloser als viele, viele PC-Spiele (natürlich gibt es da auch ganz wenige Ausnahmen.)

Hardware/Software: Einheitliche Hardwarebasis d.h. keine Treiberprobleme und nicht das Problem, dass ein Game mit einer AMD/Nvidia Graka besser/schlechter funktioniert. Keine Patch Orgien (ArmA ist hier auf dem PC eines der größten Negativbeispiele).

Und um bei ArmA als den großen PC-Exklusivtitel zu bleiben. Wie gut die Entwickler die Probleme gelöst haben, durfte ich jetzt selber feststellen, nämlich gar nicht



Superwip schrieb:


> Microsoft hat sich in den letzten Jahren klar vom PC abgewand aber ich denke, dass sich das in Zukunft ändern wird: der PC wird wieder verstärkt unterstützt- als Enthusiastenplattform, die Xbox wird zur Casualkonsole; diese Entwicklung ist durch den Alterungsprozess der Konsole vorgegeben; wenn Microsoft in den nächsten ~2 Jahren keine neue Xbox bringt -was nicht abzusehen ist- wird sie im Enthusiastenbereich endgültig konkurrenzunfähig, Microsoft wäre gut beraten die Gelegenheit zu nutzen und wieder vermehrt auf die einzig wahre Plattform zu setzen; es gibt ja auch einige Hinweise in diese Richtung, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit Windows 8





> ...ich rechne aber auch nicht damit, dass in den nächsten 5 Jahren eine neue Xbox kommt... wenn überhaupt


 
Kannst du endlich mal aufhören ständig das Blaue vom Himmel herab zu orakeln? Das nervt mittlerweile, weil deine Träumereien jeglichen Fakten entbehren.



Superwip schrieb:


> FALSCH! Auf dem PC _darfst_ du Patches installieren- auf den Konsolen musst du Patches installieren, selbst wenn sie nur Nachteile bringen wie etwa das Sperren von Drittherstellerhardware oder dem Other OS bei der PS3



Ja klar. Und wenn das 40€ Spiel xx mit Treiber yy auf deinem PC nicht läuft, dann MUSST du Treiber zz installieren, damit du es spielen kannst



Superwip schrieb:


> Da bleibt freilich die Frage offen, ob die mehr Probleme lösen oder verursachen...



In vielen Fällen löst er Probleme. Bei NV entsprechen die Betas meistens den kommenden WHQL halt nur ohne das Zertifikat. Außerdem egal ob Beta oder WHQL, Probleme kann es immer geben, wie AMD mit seinen WHQL-Hotfix Orgien ständig eindrucksvoll beweist


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> FALSCH! Auf dem PC _darfst_ du Patches installieren- auf den Konsolen musst du Patches installieren, selbst wenn sie nur Nachteile bringen wie etwa das Sperren von Drittherstellerhardware oder dem Other OS bei der PS3



Bei GTA IV z.B. MUSST du Patches installieren damit es überhaupt mal richtig läuft! Auf der Konsole wird das 1 mal gemacht und das am Anfang und das dauert höchstens 10 sekunden und dann läuft das auch alles!




> Was für ein Vorteil! Man verliert nur vollständig die Kontrolle und ist uneingeschränkt der Gnade des Herstellers ausgeliefert...
> 
> In meinen Augen ist genau das ein wesentlicher Nachteil der Konsolen!


Was für eine Kontrolle soll man den da bitte verlieren  Das sind 10 Sekunden und danach startet das Spiel gleich und man kann los zocken!
Das geht auf jeden Fall mal vieeeel schneller als auf dem PC und man braucht keine Angst zu haben das mal was falsch läuft!



Edit: Genau 1 Stunde nach Cook2211 gepostet


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2011)

Die Konsolen werden den PC als Spieleplattform verdrängen. Das ist meine Einschätzung obwohl ich selbst PCler bin aber mit Konsolen bin ich eh und je groß geworden und werde immer eine habe weil sie mir echt lieb sind aus diversen Gründen.

Glaubt ihr in irgendeinem anderen Land ausser D wird soooo viel um den PC gegeben? Hallo?! USA,Japan überhaupt Übersee,da zockt man auf Konsole und der PC ist für andere Dinge zuständig. Der PC hat Hauptsächlich bei uns den Spieleplattformstatus.Eventuell in noch im dritten Kral links irgendwo...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Die Konsolen werden den PC als Spieleplattform verdrängen.




Den PC als Spieleplattform zu bezeichnen halte ich schon gewagt  

Die Konsolen führen schon immer die Verkaufszahlen an und das mit einem riesen Vorsprung. Der PC ist einfach keine Einnahmequelle, denn für viele ist der PC eine Zumutung (instabil, unsicher, kompliziert, unbequem etc), vorallem wenn sie schon beruflich mit dem PC zutun haben. Da chillt man sich lieber an eine Konsole wo alles funktioniert und man einfach loszocken kann.  

Und wenn mich sich aktuelle Umsätze und Statistiken anschaut, sieht man das Desktop-PC`s sowieso zukünftig im Privatgebrauch immer seltener anzutreffen sind. Grund? Notebooks und Mini-PC`s sind gefragt wie noch nie, es werden mehr Notebooks als Desktop-PC`s verkauft. 

Der Grund liegt ja schon auf der Hand, aktuelle Hardware reicht selbst im LowBudget Bereich für die gängigen Sachen völlig aus (HD-Video Wiedergabe, Office, Surfen, Bilderbearbeiten, Musik verwalten etc). Mehr macht ein Durchschnittsuser nämlich nicht  


Eins möchte ich klar stellen, ich selber Spiele auch gerne am PC, schaue aber über den Tellerand und sehe was Sache ist. Das die Grafik (was wohl immer das einzige starke Argument für den PC sein wird) kein gutes Spiel ausmacht und es sowieso kaum jemand interessiert außer uns PC`ler hier, macht den PC gänzlich unattraktiv. 

Kaum ein normaler User wird das Geld für eine Gaming-Graka ausgeben die 
1. Genauso Teuer oder mehr kostet als die ganze Konsole
2. Allein die Graka soviel Strom verbrauch wie die ganze Konsole.


----------



## snake22 (26. Juli 2011)

Multiple Choice wäre wohl besser gewesen bei dieser (alten) Umfrage. Bei mir gibts PC, XBOX360 und Wii.

Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, ich überlege jedoch, demnächst meine XBOX360 zu verkaufen (da ich sie doch eher selten benutze und sie somit nur Platz nimmt) und mir stattdessen einen PC-Empfänger für die XBOX360-Controller zuzulegen. Am TV ist der PC sowieso angeschlossen (fürs Filme schauen), denke also nicht, dass ich viele Nachteile hätte gegenüber der XBOX360 bei Spielen, die sowieso auf allen Plattformen erscheinen.
Sollte doch meistens die Multiplayer-Unterstützung mit Splitscreen und Controllerunterstützung weiterhin vorhanden sein oder etwa nicht? Derzeit der absolute Renner bei meiner Freundin und mir im Coop-Modus: Lego Pirates of the Caribbean auf der XBOX360, wollen wir auf jeden Fall die 100% knacken


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2011)

> Eins möchte ich klar stellen, ich selber Spiele auch gerne am PC, schaue aber über den Tellerand und sehe was Sache ist.



Das unterschreibe ich. Glaubt mir: 3-5 Jahre noch dann war es das mit dem PC und Games.... Klar sowas wie Schach und Casualgames wird es immer geben aber Spiele als "Spiele"... bald war es das. Ganz ehrlich auch dieses HTPC und sowas... also ich weiss net was das eigentlich für ein Unsinn ist. Eine Konsole kann heute schon all die Dinge die ein HTPC kann. Film und Foto,Musik Lager,Player (Blu Ray/DVD/Musik),Internet.... was willst du mit nem HTPC der wieder die Anfälligkeit eine Betriebssystems hat? Vergesst den PC als Spielemaschine auch im Wohnzimmer.

Schaut geht nur mal mit offenen Augen zur Arbeit,Uni,Schule.. egal wo wenn über Games geredet wird dann haben die Themen Games zu Grunde liegen die auf Konsolen gespielt werden.Bei mir an der Arbeit (Werkstatt mit 21 Leuten) hat einer nen Spiele PC das bin ich,die anderen die Spielen,weiter 5 tuen das auf Xbox und PS3/PS2... So sieht es überall aus.


----------



## snake22 (26. Juli 2011)

Am PC geht es jetzt ja langsam aber doch auch in die Richtung Browsergames und Free2Play. So richtige Vollpreistitel wird es mit der Zeit sicher immer weniger für PC geben, der Aufwand ist viel größer (viele verschiedene Testsysteme statt einem einzigen nötig) und der Kopierschutz ist nicht so gegeben. Lädt man sich ein gecracktes Spiel für PC runter kann man es schon spielen, bei Spielen für Konsole muss die Konsole auch gechippt sein und das ist wohl eher nur ein Bruchteil (also meine z.B. nicht).

*einen Blick in meine Glaskugel werf*
Das ist der Allgemeintrend, gewisse Spiele wird es aber meiner Meinung nach wohl auch in 20 Jahren und mehr noch für den PC geben, es sei denn, es gibt mal eine ähnlich präzise Steuerung wie die PC-Maus für Konsolen. Mit einer richtigen PC-Maus möchte ich eigentlich nicht vor dem TV sitzen und Gamepads sind einfach nicht gleichwertig bei Strategiespielen und Shootern (ohne Zielhilfe).


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

snake22 schrieb:


> *einen Blick in meine Glaskugel werf*
> Das ist der Allgemeintrend, gewisse Spiele wird es aber meiner Meinung nach wohl auch in 20 Jahren und mehr noch für den PC geben, es sei denn, es gibt mal eine ähnlich präzise Steuerung wie die PC-Maus für Konsolen. Mit einer richtigen PC-Maus möchte ich eigentlich nicht vor dem TV sitzen und Gamepads sind einfach nicht gleichwertig bei Strategiespielen und Shootern (ohne Zielhilfe).



Ja das stimmt. Der PC hat unbestritten Vorteile in machen Spiele-Genres.
Ob das reicht damit er als Gaming-Plattform erhalten bleibt?

Die überlegene Technik des PCs spielt in diesem Zusammenhang eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Denn eines hat die (Videospiel-) Geschichte gezeigt: Es setzt sich nicht zwangsläufig die technisch stärkste Plattform durch.


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Schaut geht nur mal mit offenen Augen zur  Arbeit,Uni,Schule.. egal wo wenn über Games geredet wird dann haben die  Themen Games zu Grunde liegen die auf Konsolen gespielt werden.Bei mir  an der Arbeit (Werkstatt mit 21 Leuten) hat einer nen Spiele PC das bin  ich,die anderen die Spielen,weiter 5 tuen das auf Xbox und PS3/PS2... So  sieht es überall aus.


 
Eine äußerst gewagte These. Wenn ich nach Saturn, Müller oder wo auch  immer hingehe, sind die Regale mit den PC-Spielen etwa 1,5 mal so groß  wie jeweils die X-Box-, respektive PS3-Regale.  Einzelne, mit  Tunnelblick betrachtete Werkstätten finde ich eher uninteressant. Du  kannst jetzt gerne mit den bankrotten USA kommen, wo es den Spiele-PC  nicht mehr gibt. Dann werde ich mit den Wachstumsmärkten China,  Südkorea, Osteuropa und Indien kontern. Dort haben Konsolen keine  Bedeutung - Spiele-PCs schon.  Und obwohl es in den USA fast nur noch  Casualgamer gibt, werden 25 Prozent des Umsatzes mit Spielen in Europa  und Nordamerika mit PC-Spielen generiert. Von den insgesamt 7  betrachteten Plattformen ist der PC damit die Wichtigste! Weltweit gibt  es etwa 212 Millionen Spiele-PCs, aber nur 130 Millionen Konsolen (PSP,  Wii und Mehrfachbesitzer mitgezählt). In Deutschland findest du nur in  jedem fünften Haushalt eine Konsole, während du in 4 von 5 einen PC  findest.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2011)

In jedem Haushalt findest einen Pc aber nur in jedem fünften einen der Spieletauglich ist- bleib realistisch.

Deine Zahlen kann ich mir ausdenken. Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...

Was für ein Unsinn mit Bankrotten USA zu kommen. Glaubst allen ernstes was du behauptest?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Eine äußerst gewagte These. Wenn ich nach Saturn, Müller oder wo auch  immer hingehe, sind die Regale mit den PC-Spielen etwa 1,5 mal so groß  wie jeweils die X-Box-, respektive PS3-Regale.  Einzelne, mit  Tunnelblick betrachtete Werkstätten finde ich eher uninteressant. Du  kannst jetzt gerne mit den bankrotten USA kommen, wo es den Spiele-PC  nicht mehr gibt. Dann werde ich mit den Wachstumsmärkten China,  Südkorea, Osteuropa und Indien kontern. Dort haben Konsolen keine  Bedeutung - Spiele-PCs schon.  Und obwohl es in den USA fast nur noch  Casualgamer gibt, werden 25 Prozent des Umsatzes mit Spielen in Europa  und Nordamerika mit PC-Spielen generiert. Von den insgesamt 7  betrachteten Plattformen ist der PC damit die Wichtigste! *Weltweit gibt  es etwa 212 Millionen Spiele-PCs, aber nur 130 Millionen Konsolen (PSP,  Wii und Mehrfachbesitzer mitgezählt)*. In Deutschland findest du nur in  jedem fünften Haushalt eine Konsole, während du in 4 von 5 einen PC  findest.



Kannst du das irgendwie belegen?

Es gibt meines Wissens *KEINE* Statistik darüber, wie viele Gaming PCs es weltweit gibt, da es absolut unmöglich ist das anhand von Hardware VK-Zahlen zu erfassen, und es ebenfalls unmöglich ist, das Nutzungsverhalten der User mit ihren PCs zu erfassen.

Und deine 130.000.000 Konsolen sind so dermaßen an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
Die Totals von Wii, PS3, Xbox360, PSP und DS belaufen sich auf 410.000.000 Geräte weltweit.

Alleine bei 360 und PS3 kommt man schon auf über 100.000.000 Millionen Geräte.

Video Games, Charts, Articles, News, Reviews, Community, Forums at The VGChartz Network 


Also hör bitte auf hier irgendwelche erfundenen Zahlen zu posten


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2011)

> Du kannst jetzt gerne mit den bankrotten USA kommen, wo es den Spiele-PC nicht mehr gibt. Dann werde ich mit den Wachstumsmärkten China, Südkorea, Osteuropa und Indien kontern. Dort haben Konsolen keine Bedeutung - Spiele-PCs schon


 
Was ist das bitte für ein Argument? Also ich denke mal das die wirtschaftliche Lage einer Nation soviel mit Konsolen/PC verhältnis zu tun hat wie die Sau mit dem Sonntag...



> Also hör bitte auf hier irgendwelche erfundenen Zahlen zu posten


 
Genau!


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

> Du kannst jetzt gerne mit den bankrotten USA kommen, wo es den Spiele-PC nicht mehr gibt. Dann werde ich mit den Wachstumsmärkten China, Südkorea, Osteuropa und Indien kontern. Dort haben Konsolen keine Bedeutung - Spiele-PCs schon





orca26 schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für ein Argument? Also ich denke mal das die wirtschaftliche Lage einer Nation soviel mit Konsolen/PC verhältnis zu tun hat wie die Sau mit dem Sonntag...



Das frage ich mich auch. Zumal es auch für diese Aussage keine Quellen oder Belege gibt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juli 2011)

Natürlich gibts dafür ne Quelle. Hatte den Report auch schonmal verlinkt. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-57.html#post2600382


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

Mein einziger Fehler war, die jährlichen Verkäufe zu vergleichen. Erfunden habe ich aber nichts davon. Höchstens abgeschrieben: Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 1) - Die wichtigste Spieleplattform der Welt bei GameStar.de



> Was ist das bitte für ein Argument? Also ich denke mal das die  wirtschaftliche Lage einer Nation soviel mit Konsolen/PC verhältnis zu  tun hat wie die Sau mit dem Sonntag...



Ist klar. Es hat auch überhaupt keine Bedeutung, dass die von mir genannten Märkte *die* Märkte der Zukunft dartstellen. Dort gibt es natürlich kein zweistelliges Wirtschaftswachstum und ein Ende des Wachstums steh kurz bevor, oder wie? DIe USA hingegen haben - wie die Meisten Industrienationen - ihren Sättigungsgrad erreicht. Und sollte die USA tatsächlich die Tage pleite gehen, wird deren Wirtschaft langfristig sogar schrumpfen. Für sämtliche Industriezweige - darunter die Spieleindustrie - werden die neuen Märkte daher immer wichtiger. Wer sie ignoriert, kann langfristig dicht machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser "Bericht" enthält nichts als wilde Spekulationen, denn faktisch kann man all das was bei Gamestar behauptet wird in keinster Weise belegen.
So beziehen sich Zahlen in diesem Bericht teilweise noch auf 2009 (!).
Das sagt in meinen Augen absolut nichts aus. Außerdem steht Gamestar für mich auf einer Stufe mit Computer-Bild


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juli 2011)

Auf was für ner Stufe stehen denn die Konsolen-Fans in diesem Thread? Für mich jedenfalls weit unter dem Niveau von Computer-Bild.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auf was für ner Stufe stehen denn die Konsolen-Fans in diesem Thread? Für mich jedenfalls weit unter dem Niveau von Computer-Bild.



Keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Ich diskutiere hier meistens mit meinesgleichen, also PClern.....


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

Die Konsolenapologeten mache es sich ziemlich einfach, wenn sie alles als Lüge abtun. Zumal im verlinkten Artikel die Quellen ohne Umschweife genannt werden. Aber bekanntlich konnte ja noch nie sein, was nicht sein darf ...


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2011)

Nehme an 2 Semester VWL und jetzt sollen wir alle zu ihm aufschauen... Mir erschließt sich noch immer kein Zusammenhang PC vs. Konsole und Wirtschaft...


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Die Konsolenapologeten mache es sich ziemlich einfach, wenn sie alles als Lüge abtun. Zumal im verlinkten Artikel die Quellen ohne Umschweife genannt werden. Aber bekanntlich konnte ja noch nie sein, was nicht sein darf ...



Und wen interessieren Zahlen aus 2009? Wir leben mittlerweile in Q3 2011. Also ist dieser Bericht alleine schon aufgrund der Aktualität bestenfalls für die Mülltonne geeignet!

Und wie schon oft gesagt ich bin PCler, siehe Sig.


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Nehme an 2 Semester VWL und jetzt sollen wir alle zu ihm aufschauen... Mir erschließt sich noch immer kein Zusammenhang PC vs. Konsole und Wirtschaft...



Werden deine Aussagen fundierter, wenn du mich in irgendeine böse, böse VWL-Ecke schiebst? Damit verdeutlichst du nur dein Schubladendenken. Wenn du den Zusammenhang nicht begreifst, willst du es anscheinend auch nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 



> Und wie schon oft gesagt ich bin PCler, siehe Sig.



Ja, das sieht man in fast jedem deine Posts hier (ich weiss noch die DX 9 Diskussion mit dir ). Eben gerade wieder: Da ergreift einer Partei für den PC und nennt Zahlen und entgegnest: "Keine Quelle und völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen", dann nennt er als Quelle einen umfassenden Report von einem seriösen Spielemagazin und du entgegnest: "Alles Spekulationen" und diskreditierst das Magazin :"es ist auf dem Niveau von Computer-Bild". Dann wird dir gesagt, dass Quellen vorhanden sind und das Magazin die auch offen nennt und du schreibst: "die Quellen sind teilweise von 2009 und daher ist der Report nur für die Mülltonne geeignet".

Kein PC'ler würde so eine enorme Abwehrhaltung einnehmen. Du bist ein Multiplattform-Gamer mit starker Tendenz zur Konsole und kein PC'ler - wie die meisten in diesem Thread. PC'ler diskutieren in diesem Forum selten in Threads mit Schwerpunkt Konsole.


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht diskutiert er auch nur gerne. Ich kenne jemanden, der ständig überall mitmischt und teilweise Meinungen mit Nachdruck vertritt, die nicht seine eigenen sind, weil er das als "Training" ansieht. Es soll sogar einschlägige Kurse an Universitäten geben.


----------



## Primer (26. Juli 2011)

Nur mal so als Einwurf, weil es grad um Wirtschaft und Marktgröße geht:

US game sales will fall to $21.6 billion in 2011 - Study

PC- und Videospiele 2011: Deutscher Markt wächst um sechs Prozent, Casualgames als Verlierer?

Man solls vielleicht nicht auf bare Münze nehmen, aber einen Trend kann man daraus durchaus ableiten und da steht der PC so schlecht nun auch nicht da.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:
			
		

> Werden deine Aussagen fundierter, wenn du mich in irgendeine böse, böse VWL-Ecke schiebst? Damit verdeutlichst du nur dein Schubladendenken. Wenn du den Zusammenhang nicht begreifst, willst du es anscheinend auch nicht.



Nein, ich will dich net in eine böse Ecke schieben VWL ist net böse aber du kommst immer mit so einem Wirtschaftskram. Kann mir net vorstellen (und es ist auch net so) das PC oder Konsolen Überzahl vom Wirtschaftsstatus abhängig is.


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

Hab ich ja auch gar nicht gesgat. Nur betont, dass auf den Wachstumsmärkten der Spiele-PC einen deutlich höheren Marktanteil hat und deswegen nicht so schenll bedeutungslos werden sollte


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2011)

Wird der aber.Glaub es. Schau mal wie es aussieht: So viele wollen unkompliziert zocken. Der PC gab in letzter Zeit so viele Gründe gefrustet zu sein. DRM,Abstürze,Patches zum Release damit man überhaupt mal starten konnte,Hardware reichte nicht um den inzig wirklichen Vorteil die Grafik geniessen zu können... schau dir mal ein Game wie Witcher 2 an. Also einer der keinen Plan hätte wo er hilfe bekommt,der währe heute noch net am spielen...

Zeig mir mal ein Konsolen Game bei dem es gilt als User solche fiesen Hürden zu überwinden. Das legste ein und spielst.

Dazu kann deine Konsole,Blu Ray/DVD,Videos,Musik,Internet,überhaupt ist sie Multi Media tauglich.... 

Auch ich bin PC User und habe Spass daran zu modden,zu zocken und wünsche mir den PC weiterhin aber ich sehe schwarz.Kann mich aber damit anfreunden bald meine Games nur noch auf der Konsole zu spielen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Cook2211
> Ja, das sieht man in fast jedem deine Posts hier. Eben gerade wieder: Da ergreift einer Partei für den PC und nennt Zahlen und entgegnest: "Keine Quelle und völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen", dann nennt er als Quelle einen umfassenden Report von einem seriösen Spielemagazin und du entgegnest: "Alles Spekulationen" und diskreditierst das Magazin :"es ist auf dem Niveau von Computer-Bild". Dann wird dir gesagt, dass Quellen vorhanden sind und das Magazin die auch offen nennt und du schreibst: "die Quellen sind teilweise von 2009 und daher ist der Report nur für die Mülltonne geeignet".Kein PC'ler würde so eine enorme Abwehrhaltung einnehmen. Du bist ein Multiplattform-Gamer mit starker Tendenz zur Konsole und kein PC'ler - wie die meisten in diesem Thread. PC'ler diskutieren in diesem Forum selten in Threads mit Schwerpunkt Konsole.



Ach so. Nur weil ich einer Sache objektiv und aufgeschlossen gegenüber stehe, heißt das, dass ich kein PCler bin.
Und nur weil ich nicht ins selbe Horn stoße wie alle anderen (Konsolen sind sch....) bin ich kein PCler.

Da steckt eine enorme Logik hinter, muss man schon sagen



orca26 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin PC User und habe Spass daran zu modden,zu zocken und wünsche mir den PC weiterhin



Sign


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Über die Hardware der Wii U ist noch sehr wenig bekannt, das sind bestenfalls genauso wilde Gerüchte wie jene über GTA IV; eine Hardware, die den "aktuellen" Konsolen zumindest in Sachen RAM und GPU nicht deutlich überlegen ist wäre aber peinlich


 
Die Wii war nie ein Grafikjäger der beiden anderen Konsolen, wieso sollte die Wii 2 nun dazu aufrufen? Dass sie aktuelle Technik nutzen wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich, aber zum Zeitpunkt, wo sie dann erscheint, wird diese schon wieder veraltet sein. Mag sein, dass sie dann grafisch sogar besser da steht als Xbox oder PS3, aber Nintendo hat eine klar andere Zielgruppe.



Superwip schrieb:


> Würdest du solche Hardware kaufen? Ich jedenfalls nicht und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige; das gilt insbesondere auch für Firmen, die hier ein Sicherheitsrisiko sehen könnten


 
Vielleicht bist du gezwungen solche Hardware zu kaufen, weil es keine andere gibt. Konsoleros sind ja auch gezwungen Hardware zu kaufen, die sie in ein Konzept zwingt, verlassen sie das Konzept, müssen sie damit rechnen, dass ihre Hardware nicht mehr in dem Umfang funktioniert, wie das ursprünglich geplant war und das kann bei PC Hardware auch der Fall sein, wieso nicht?
Und warum sollten Firmen etwas dagegen haben ihre PCs besser überwachen zu können?



Superwip schrieb:


> Ganz konkret gefragt: kennst du wirklich jemanden, der eine geknackte Xbox 360 *Slim* hat?



Ja, klar, ist auch nicht schwer, macht man genauso wie mit den alten Konsolen.
Wie genau, verrate ich hier natürlich nicht. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja aus dem zentralisierten online- Netzwerk gesperrt aber es wird dabei doch nicht die eigene Hardware deaktiviert, die Firmware wurde offensichtlich lediglich etwas "beschnitten"



Und?
Die Festplatte funktioniert nicht mehr, weil sie nicht mehr erkannt wird, das ist mehr als blöd.



Superwip schrieb:


> FALSCH! Auf dem PC _darfst_ du Patches installieren- auf den Konsolen musst du Patches installieren, selbst wenn sie nur Nachteile bringen wie etwa das Sperren von Drittherstellerhardware oder dem Other OS bei der PS3



Nö, das ist nicht korrekt, wieso *muss *man auf der Konsole installieren?
Es gibt genug, die eben mir ihrer Konsole nicht online sind und trotzdem die Games spielen, Patch hin und her.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Wii war nie ein Grafikjäger der beiden anderen Konsolen, wieso sollte die Wii 2 nun dazu aufrufen? Dass sie aktuelle Technik nutzen wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich, aber zum Zeitpunkt, wo sie dann erscheint, wird diese schon wieder veraltet sein. Mag sein, dass sie dann grafisch sogar besser da steht als Xbox oder PS3, aber Nintendo hat eine klar andere Zielgruppe.



So sehe ich das auch. Ich denke nicht, dass Nintendo bei der WiiU einen Technik-Wettkampf mit Sony und MS beginnen wird. Bei Nintendo beginnt mit der WiiU das HD Zeitalter und man setzt wiederum auf ein innovates Steuerungskonzept, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das Gerät ein Technikkracher wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Die Wii 2 wird sich da verbessern, wo die alte noch zu knabbern hatte. Das Bewegungskonzept ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen, das wird sicher sehr aufgewertet. Dann muss es wieder die Familien ansprechen, also kommen da sicher eher weniger Ego Shooter als Unterhaltungsspiele.
Dass die Grafik besser wird als die alte, scheint klar, wie viel besser, muss sich zeigen, eventuell erreicht man mit der Wii 2 den Grafikstand der "Next Gen" Konsolen, vielleicht etwas besser, aber eben nativ in Full HD.
Aber die Grafik ist dann nur ein "Abfallprodukt" der Entwicklung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Wird der aber.Glaub es. Schau mal wie es aussieht: So viele wollen unkompliziert zocken. Der PC gab in letzter Zeit so viele Gründe gefrustet zu sein. DRM,Abstürze,Patches zum Release damit man überhaupt mal starten konnte,Hardware reichte nicht um den inzig wirklichen Vorteil die Grafik geniessen zu können... schau dir mal ein Game wie Witcher 2 an. Also einer der keinen Plan hätte wo er hilfe bekommt,der währe heute noch net am spielen...
> 
> Zeig mir mal ein Konsolen Game bei dem es gilt als User solche fiesen Hürden zu überwinden. Das legste ein und spielst.
> 
> ...



Schoenes Post und auch ueber den Tellerrand geschaut. 
Muss man (leider) fast voll zustimmen, bis auf: 





> Kann mich aber damit anfreunden bald meine Games nur noch auf der Konsole zu spielen.


Damit will ich mich nicht anfreunden. Ich spiele auf beiden Plattformen gerne, aber der PC hat in meinen Augen doch noch einige, wenn auch kleine Vorteile, rein als Spielemaschine gesehen.

Abgesehen davon was man mit einem PC ausser spielen noch machen kann, z.b. Pornos schauen usw. [/ironie off]



Split99999 schrieb:


> Auf was für ner Stufe stehen denn die  Konsolen-Fans in diesem Thread? Für mich jedenfalls weit unter dem  Niveau von Computer-Bild.


 
Jedem seine Meinung, aber das du so eine hohe Meinung ueber die Computerbild hast. 

Gemessen an deinen Aussagen ueber Konsoleros und diese verglichen mit  eingefleischten PC'lern wie MehmetB und Superwip. (Ich glaub ja noch  immer das das ein und derselbe ist, aber das ist nur eine unbestaetigte Theorie).


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (26. Juli 2011)

Lol, wie Geil:

FragFX Shark Wireless for PS3, PC and MAC (with mousepad)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Nützt dir aber beim PS3 Game nichts.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

Übrigens kann man mit der Xbox360 auch genz schön und bequem Filme schauen, Musik hören etc. dank Windows Media Center!
So mache ich das nähmlich! 

24"er ist mein PC Monitor und da spiel ich am PC etc. und am 40"er schau ich meine Filme etc. über die Xbox360 mit der ich mir die Filme über den PC streame! 
Dank neuem mkv Update kann mna jetzt auch dieses Format streamen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dank neuem mkv Update kann mna jetzt auch dieses Format streamen


 
Verdammt, du hast ein Update gemacht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verdammt, du hast ein Update gemacht.



Bzw. musst du das nur am PC machen also den Codec laden und das wars auch schon 
An der Xbox360 muss man da nichts machen 

Edit: @ quanti

Du hast ja ne Xbox360 wie ich öfters gelesen habe! Bist du damit auch online unterwegs ?


----------



## Cracken (26. Juli 2011)

Shooter gehören auf den PC, Sport- und Rennspiele sind auf der Playsi und großem Fernseher einfach geiler


----------



## fear.de (26. Juli 2011)

Alleine das fehlende AA/AF und diese lächerlichen Auflösungen würden mich immer und immer wieder davon abhalten mir so ein Teil zu kaufen, abgesehen von den anderen 100 Sachen weswegen ich Konsolen nicht leiden kann.

Auch diese HD-Verasche find ich witzig, die 1080p Spiele könnt ihr nach all den Jahren an einer Hand abzählen, wenn ists mal 1080i.
Ich stehe einfach auf Bildqualität und diese matschige und flimmernde Grafik könnt ich mir keine Sekunde geben, vorallem läuft ein GTA4 wird gemunkelt gerade mal mit niedrig-mittel, das schafft auch ein low budget PC -> GTA 4: Grafikvergleich PC gegen Xbox 360 - GTA 4 PC gegen Xbox 360


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Alleine das fehlende AA/AF und diese lächerlichen Auflösungen würden mich immer und immer wieder davon abhalten mir so ein Teil zu kaufen, abgesehen von den anderen 100 Sachen weswegen ich Konsolen nicht leiden kann.
> 
> Auch diese HD-Verasche find ich witzig, die 1080p Spiele könnt ihr nach all den Jahren an einer Hand abzählen, wenn ists mal 1080i.
> Ich stehe einfach auf Bildqualität und diese matschige und flimmernde Grafik könnt ich mir keine Sekunde geben, vorallem läuft ein GTA4 wird gemunkelt gerade mal mit niedrig-mittel, das schafft auch ein low budget PC -> GTA 4: Grafikvergleich PC gegen Xbox 360 - GTA 4 PC gegen Xbox 360



Dann gibt es wieder die Spieler dene die Grafik zweitranging ist und es eher auf den Spielspaß ankommt und dann ist mna mit der Xbox oder der PS3 wieder gut dabei den da interessiert keinem die Grafik


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (26. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibt es wieder die Spieler dene die Grafik zweitranging ist und es eher auf den Spielspaß ankommt und dann ist mna mit der Xbox oder der PS3 wieder gut dabei den da interessiert keinem die Grafik



Teilweise schon, wenn man sich die Battle der Konsolenlager und Grafikvergleiche anschaut auf welcher Konsole ein Game mal wieder besser aussieht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Teilweise schon, wenn man sich die Battle der Konsolenlager und Grafikvergleiche anschaut auf welcher Konsole ein Game mal wieder besser aussieht.



Aber nur ein Teil!

Mich interessiert ja nicht wenn ich mal vor Kinect rumhüpfe wie die Grafik ausschaut
Hauptsache ich hab mein Spaß dran


----------



## fear.de (26. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es wieder die Spieler dene die Grafik zweitranging ist und es eher auf den Spielspaß ankommt und dann ist mna mit der Xbox oder der PS3 wieder gut dabei den da interessiert keinem die Grafik


 
Ich habe beides, möchte auf keins verzichten ! Beides geht aufn PC aber nicht auf der Konsole.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fear.de schrieb:


> Ich habe beides, möchte auf keins verzichten ! Beides geht aufn PC aber nicht auf der Konsole.



Wer auf gute Grafik nicht verzichten will ist mit dem PC besser bedinet vorausgesetzt man hat nen gescheiten 

Wem die Grafik aber zweitrangig ist der kann auch zur Konsole greifen! Habe beides und bin mit beidem zufrieden!


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab hier 'ne Xbox rumstehen, aber da sogar mein Gurkenpc bessere Grafik hinbekommt und ich viele Freunde und nicht zuletzt den PCGHX Clan habe die am PC sind, ist diese momentan unbenutzt. Aber Singleplayer Games zocke ich eigentlich nur an der Konsole, auch Shooter.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ist es nicht. DirectX ist eine ineffiziente Technologie, die Microsoft als Monopolist den Entwicklern, Hardware-Entwicklern und uns Spielern aufzwingt.


 
Wer zwingt einem DirectX auf? 

Höchstens den Hardware Entwicklern, bis zu einem gewissen Grad (aber nicht MS sondern der Markt...), das durchaus aber niemand zwingt die Softwarefirmen dazu, sie könnten genauso gut OpenGL nutzen oder wenn sie ganz cool drauf sind ihre eigene Schnittstelle entwickeln

Ineffizient ist DirectX auch nicht



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar. Das hört man doch ständig: "Ich benutze Windows weil es DirectX hat"


 
Natürlich sagt das so niemand, eher "ich benutze auch Windows, zum Spielen"...



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du endlich mal aufhören ständig das Blaue vom Himmel herab zu orakeln? Das nervt mittlerweile, weil deine Träumereien jeglichen Fakten entbehren.


 
Das blaue vom Himmel herab?

Bisher bin ich jedenfalls ziemlich richtig gelegen... ich habe "vorrausgesehen", dass Nintendo 2011 oder 2012 eine neue Konsole bringt und das die Xbox 360 keinen Nachfolger bekommen *könnte* sage ich auch nicht erst seit Gestern; bis jetzt hatte ich recht und das ist schon eine ziemlich lange Zeit; die Xbox 1 wurde bereits nach 4 Jahren abgelöst, die Xbox 360 ist jetzt schon fast 6 Jahre auf dem Markt, über einen Nachfolger gibt es noch nichtmal Gerüchte, mit jedem Tag, den er nicht angekündigt wird wird auch unwahrscheinlicher, dass er überhaupt kommt, denn er ist längst überfällig

Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es doch eine neue Xbox geben würde aber ich würde nichts darauf verwetten und wie schon gesagt schätze ich, dass es -wenn überhaupt- eher eine Casualkonsole wird



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar. Und wenn das 40€ Spiel xx mit Treiber yy auf deinem PC nicht läuft, dann MUSST du Treiber zz installieren, damit du es spielen kannst


 
Nein, du kannst auch den alten Treiber installieren, musst aber dann eben damit leben, dass das Spiel nicht läuft

Du kannst den Treiber auch downgraden, wenn du willst

Oder einen Alternativtreiber nutzen

Wenn du auf der Konsole ein Firmwareupdate installierst, weil du sonst keine neueren Spiele und auch nicht online spielen kannst kannst du nichts dagegen machen (außer einen Jailbreak), auch nicht, wenn das Firmwareupdate mehr Nachteile als Vorteile bringt (etwa in dem es Dritthersteller Zubehör aussperrt oder wichtige Funktionen entfernt- siehe Other OS)

Treiberupdates bringen auf dem PC mit wenigen Ausnahmen (ein Freund von mir stand etwa einmal auf seinem Subnotebook mit Intel IGP vor der Wahl: neuer Treiber und Spiel A nicht spielen können oder alter Treiber und Spiel B nicht spielen können...) aber zum Glück sowieso nur Vorteile



			
				Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsolen führen schon immer die Verkaufszahlen an und das mit einem riesen Vorsprung.


 
Das kommt stark auf das Spiel an...

Bei RTS Spielen führt der PC, soweit sie überhaupt für die Konsole erscheinen in der Regel himmelweit, MMOs sind ein enorm wichtiges Genere, das als ganzes PC exlusiv ist...



> Multiple Choice wäre wohl besser gewesen bei dieser (alten) Umfrage. Bei mir gibts PC, XBOX360 und Wii.
> 
> Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, ich überlege jedoch, demnächst meine XBOX360 zu verkaufen (da ich sie doch eher selten benutze und sie somit nur Platz nimmt) und mir stattdessen einen PC-Empfänger für die XBOX360-Controller zuzulegen. Am TV ist der PC sowieso angeschlossen (fürs Filme schauen), denke also nicht, dass ich viele Nachteile hätte gegenüber der XBOX360 bei Spielen, die sowieso auf allen Plattformen erscheinen.
> Sollte doch meistens die Multiplayer-Unterstützung mit Splitscreen und Controllerunterstützung weiterhin vorhanden sein oder etwa nicht? Derzeit der absolute Renner bei meiner Freundin und mir im Coop-Modus: Lego Pirates of the Caribbean auf der XBOX360, wollen wir auf jeden Fall die 100% knacken


 
Die Wii kann man auch emulieren, das ist in der Regel sogar besser als wenn man die Konsole in Hardware hat (...), die Xbox willst du sowieso verkaufen, was ich dir auch nur nahelegen würde, da sollte dir die Entscheidung doch nicht schwerfallen?

Der Multiplayermodus in Lego Pirates of the Caribbean funktioniert am PC übrigens genauso



			
				snake22 schrieb:
			
		

> der Aufwand ist viel größer (viele verschiedene Testsysteme statt einem einzigen nötig)


 
Oh nein! Die Entwickler werden sich doch hoffentlich noch ein paar Testsysteme leisten können...



			
				snake22 schrieb:
			
		

> und der Kopierschutz ist nicht so gegeben.


 
Die Funktionalität der Konsolen als DRM Plattform ist, vor allem im Fall der PS3, in den letzten Monaten zusammengebrochen...



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn eines hat die (Videospiel-) Geschichte gezeigt: Es setzt sich nicht zwangsläufig die technisch stärkste Plattform durch.


 
Nein, überhaupt nicht, deswegen spielen wir ja alle noch Tetris 



			
				orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> In jedem Haushalt findest einen Pc aber nur in jedem fünften einen der Spieletauglich ist- bleib realistisch.


 
Was sind denn das für Zahlen? Ich würde sie dir ja vielleicht glauben aber was ist ein "spieletauglicher PC"?



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser "Bericht" enthält nichts als wilde Spekulationen, denn faktisch kann man all das was bei Gamestar behauptet wird in keinster Weise belegen.
> So beziehen sich Zahlen in diesem Bericht teilweise noch auf 2009 (!).
> Das sagt in meinen Augen absolut nichts aus. Außerdem steht Gamestar für mich auf einer Stufe mit Computer-Bild


 
Aber Apokalyptische Prophezeiungen vom Untergang des PC glaubst du eher? 

Und seit 2009 hat sich die Situation der Konsolen auch sicherlich gebessert: sie sind nur technisch noch rückständiger geworden und ihr DRM System, dass ihnen ihre Existenzberechtigung gibt ist in noch größerem Maß zusammengebrochen



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wii war nie ein Grafikjäger der beiden anderen Konsolen, wieso sollte die Wii 2 nun dazu aufrufen? Dass sie aktuelle Technik nutzen wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich, aber zum Zeitpunkt, wo sie dann erscheint, wird diese schon wieder veraltet sein. Mag sein, dass sie dann grafisch sogar besser da steht als Xbox oder PS3, aber Nintendo hat eine klar andere Zielgruppe.


 
Die Wii war vielleicht kein "Grafikjäger" aber das gilt nicht für alle Nintendo Konsolen

Außerdem wäre es heute mehr als Peinlich, wenn man Xbox und PS3 nicht deutlich überholen würde, vor allem, wie gesagt, bei RAM und GPU; das solle aber selbst mit 100€ Hardware noch relativ locker möglich sein...



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bist du gezwungen solche Hardware zu kaufen, weil es keine andere gibt. Konsoleros sind ja auch gezwungen Hardware zu kaufen, die sie in ein Konzept zwingt, verlassen sie das Konzept, müssen sie damit rechnen, dass ihre Hardware nicht mehr in dem Umfang funktioniert, wie das ursprünglich geplant war und das kann bei PC Hardware auch der Fall sein, wieso nicht?
> Und warum sollten Firmen etwas dagegen haben ihre PCs besser überwachen zu können?


 
Warum sollten wir dazu gezwungen sein? Das ist doch geradezu lächerlich; es gibt ja zum Glück auch weder einen Monopolisten noch ein starkes Kartell da draußen, von dem wir abhängig sind...

Und was Firmen dagegen haben könnten, dass _der Hersteller ihrer PCs_ diese überwachen und Hardwareseitig "sperren" kann sollte doch wohl klar sein...



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und?
> Die Festplatte funktioniert nicht mehr, weil sie nicht mehr erkannt wird, das ist mehr als blöd.


 
Das sind die Konsolen- aber auf dem PC wirst du soetwas nie sehen...



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, das ist nicht korrekt, wieso *muss *man auf der Konsole installieren?
> Es gibt genug, die eben mir ihrer Konsole nicht online sind und trotzdem die Games spielen, Patch hin und her.


 
Alleine für neuere Spiele muss man updaten; und ist das Update einmal installiert wird man es, zumindest auf normalem Weg, nichtmerh los...



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wii 2 wird sich da verbessern, wo die alte noch zu knabbern hatte. Das Bewegungskonzept ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen, das wird sicher sehr aufgewertet. Dann muss es wieder die Familien ansprechen, also kommen da sicher eher weniger Ego Shooter als Unterhaltungsspiele.


 
Nintendo ist nicht der einzige Publisher auf der Wii

Und die Wii U wird -im Gegensatz zur Wii- mindestens die Hardwarepower für aktuelle Crossplattformspiele haben



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Gemessen an deinen Aussagen ueber Konsoleros und diese verglichen mit eingefleischten PC'lern wie MehmetB und Superwip. (Ich glaub ja noch immer das das ein und derselbe ist, aber das ist nur eine unbestaetigte Theorie).


 




			
				Cracken schrieb:
			
		

> Shooter gehören auf den PC, Sport- und Rennspiele sind auf der Playsi und großem Fernseher einfach geiler


 
Schon wieder das "TV Argument"- du kannst einen PC genauso gut an den TV stöpseln wie eine Konsole...

Und auch in Rennspielen profitierst du (enorm) von Mods und der besseren Auflösung



			
				streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibt es wieder die Spieler dene die Grafik zweitranging ist und es eher auf den Spielspaß ankommt und dann ist mna mit der Xbox oder der PS3 wieder gut dabei den da interessiert keinem die Grafik


 
Nein, die Grafik ist komplett egal... im nächsten Xbox 360 vs. PS3 Tread hebst du dann sicher die Margnal bessere Grafik der Xbox in zwei Spielen hervor 

Warum spielst du nicht gleich auf der Wii... oder der PS2?

Und es ist ja, wie schon sehr oft gesagt, bei weitem nicht so, dass die Grafik der einzige Vorteil des PC wäre



			
				ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Singleplayer Games zocke ich eigentlich nur an der Konsole, auch Shooter.


 
Und warum?

Darf ich raten?

Weil du lieber am TV zockst?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ineffizient ist DirectX auch nicht



Nein DX ist super
AMD sieht DirectX als Bremsklotz für PC-Grafik - Update: AMD relativiert - amd, directx, ps3 playstation 3, gpu, xbox 360



> Natürlich sagt das so niemand, eher "ich benutze *auch* Windows, zum Spielen"...



Das "auch" ist der springende Punkt. Also spielt man dann auch auf Kosolen



> die Xbox 1 wurde bereits nach 4 Jahren abgelöst, die Xbox 360 ist jetzt schon fast 6 Jahre auf dem Markt, über einen Nachfolger gibt es noch nichtmal Gerüchte, mit jedem Tag, den er nicht angekündigt wird wird auch unwahrscheinlicher, dass er überhaupt kommt, denn er ist längst überfällig



Das ist für gar nichts ein Indiz.
Und Gerüchte über die XBox720 gibt es genug.

Xbox 720 und PS4: Next-Gen-Konsolen laut John Carmack zehnmal leistungsfähiger

Xbox 720: Arbeiten am Nachfolger der Xbox 360-Konsole angeblich fast abgeschlossen - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.

Xbox: Microsoft baut am Nachfolger der Xbox 360 - News - CHIP Online



> Nein, du kannst auch den alten Treiber installieren, musst aber dann eben damit leben, dass das Spiel nicht läuft



Ja klar. Das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck wenn man sich ein neues Spiel kauft. Man lässt es liegen, weil man ansonsten einen neuen Treiber installieren *MUSS*. Das nenne ich Logik



> Wenn du auf der Konsole ein Firmwareupdate installierst, weil du sonst keine neueren Spiele und auch nicht online spielen kannst kannst du nichts dagegen machen (außer einen Jailbreak), auch nicht, wenn das Firmwareupdate mehr Nachteile als Vorteile bringt (etwa in dem es Dritthersteller Zubehör aussperrt oder wichtige Funktionen entfernt- siehe Other OS)



Ist im Prinzip bei den Windows Service Packs auch nicht anders. Irgendwann werden sie vorausgesetzt und man MUSS sie installieren.



> Treiberupdates bringen auf dem PC mit wenigen Ausnahmen aber zum Glück sowieso nur Vorteile



Da gibt es so einige Ausnahmen....



> Nein, überhaupt nicht, deswegen spielen wir ja alle noch Tetris



Scherzkeks

Nein im Ernst, da gibt es jede Menge Beispiele.

Der schnelleste Computer der achtziger Jahre war der Acorn Archimedes, ein sauschneller RISC-Computer. Es gab zu der Zeit nichts bezahlbares, das vergleichbar schnell war:Acorn Archimedes

3-D Grafik war auf dem Computer ein Erlebnis (zumindest für die Achtziger).Zarch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Durchgesetzt hat er sich leider nie


Ein anderes trauriges Beispiel wäre Segas Dreamcast (1998).Dreamcast

Technisch der gesamten Konkurrenz, wie der Playstation 1, haushoch überlegen. Selbst die Spiele auf der PS2 (2000) sahen nicht besser aus als Dreamcast Games.
Mit Shenmue gab es für die Konsole ein absolut großartiges Game, das seiner Zeit weit voraus war, und als eine der teuersten Produktionen aller Zeiten gilt.Shenmue

Leider konnte sich die Konsole nie wirklich durchsetzen


Last but not least: mein geliebter AmigaAmiga

Technisch eine der besten Plattformen die es je gegeben hat. Von Commodore durch Fehl-Entwicklungen und Missmanagment zu Grunde gerichtet.


Und das sind wie gesagt nur drei Beispiele, wo sich technisch überlegene Hardware, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht durchsetzen konnte.....



> Und seit 2009 hat sich die Situation der Konsolen auch sicherlich gebessert: sie sind nur technisch noch rückständiger geworden und ihr DRM System, dass ihnen ihre Existenzberechtigung gibt ist in noch größerem Maß zusammengebrochen



2009 ist in diesem Business eine verdammt lange Zeit, wenn man bedenkt was seit dem passiert ist
z.B. GTX4xx, HD6xxx, GTx5xx, Sandy Bridge
Bei den Konsolen Move und Kinect, dazu System-Seller wie Red Dead Redemption, Killzone 3, Gran Turismo 5, Halo Reach usw.

Von daher sind Zahlen aus 2009 aktuell rein gar nichts mehr wert, weil sich Hardware- und Softwareseitig sehr viel getan hat.
Gibt es nicht diesen tollen Spruch "Nichts ist älter als die Statistik von gestern"


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, die Grafik ist komplett egal... im nächsten Xbox 360 vs. PS3 Tread hebst du dann sicher die Margnal bessere Grafik der Xbox in zwei Spielen hervor
> 
> Warum spielst du nicht gleich auf der Wii... oder der PS2?
> 
> Und es ist ja, wie schon sehr oft gesagt, bei weitem nicht so, dass die Grafik der einzige Vorteil des PC wäre



Wiso sollte ich das machen ? Beide Grafiken sind gleich und da kann man nichts vergleichen!


Ich spiele auch auf der PS2 !! Und was jetzt ? Mir is die Grafik sowas von wurscht!

Konsolen haben eben auch ihre Vorteile und fertig! Damit musst du eben leben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Edit: @ quanti
> 
> Du hast ja ne Xbox360 wie ich öfters gelesen habe! Bist du damit auch online unterwegs ?



Ich hab keine Konsole.
Eine Konsole kommt mir nicht ins Haus.
Ich kenne nur eine Menge Leute, die eine haben, mein gesamter Bekanntenkreis hat eine. Leute mit einer PS3 kenne ich überhaupt nicht.
(ach, mist, einen kenne ich doch. Der guckt damit Blue Rays, dafür hatte er sie damals gekauft, ein Spiel hat das Ding aber noch nie gesehen, weils damals der billigste Blue Ray Player war)



Superwip schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es doch eine neue Xbox geben würde aber ich würde nichts darauf verwetten und wie schon gesagt schätze ich, dass es -wenn überhaupt- eher eine Casualkonsole wird


 
Es wird mit Sicherheit mal eine neue Konsole kommen, aber Microsoft sieht derzeit keine Grund eine neue zu entwickeln und nur weil Sony an der PS4 arbeitet (angeblich), bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie in einem Jahr auf den Markt kommt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Wii war vielleicht kein "Grafikjäger" aber das gilt nicht für alle Nintendo Konsolen



Die Dreamcast war sehr geil, konnte sich aber leider nicht durchsetzen.
Vielleicht hat Nintendo daraus gelernt und will gar nicht mehr der Krösus im Grafikbereich sein... 



Superwip schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre es heute mehr als Peinlich, wenn man Xbox und PS3 nicht deutlich überholen würde, vor allem, wie gesagt, bei RAM und GPU; das solle aber selbst mit 100€ Hardware noch relativ locker möglich sein...


 
Ich weiß nicht, was die Wii 2 kann, das werden wir abwarten müssen, wenn technische Daten da sind, bzw. Tests, vorher ist alles nur Spekulation.



Superwip schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir dazu gezwungen sein? Das ist doch geradezu lächerlich; es gibt ja zum Glück auch weder einen Monopolisten noch ein starkes Kartell da draußen, von dem wir abhängig sind...



Richtig, Microsoft ist ja kein Monopolist, was Computerspiele auf dem PC angeht. 
Ich kann auch alle Games auf Linux oder Mac spielen oder auf einem selbst geschnitzten Betriebssystem. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Und was Firmen dagegen haben könnten, dass _der Hersteller ihrer PCs_ diese überwachen und Hardwareseitig "sperren" kann sollte doch wohl klar sein...



Der Hersteller sperrt ja keine OEM Computer von Dell oder HP, sondern Retailware. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Das sind die Konsolen- aber auf dem PC wirst du soetwas nie sehen...



Und eben darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Wenn es darum geht, Nutzern von illegaler Software ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen, scheint jeder Aufwand gerechtfertigt zu sein, siehe Ubi Soft oder sonst wer. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man das versucht Hardware mäßig zu machen. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Alleine für neuere Spiele muss man updaten; und ist das Update einmal installiert wird man es, zumindest auf normalem Weg, nichtmerh los...



Updates von Spielen werden auf der Festplatte gespeichert, löscht man sie von der Festplatte, sind die Updates weg.
(du scheinst noch nie eine Xbox gesehen zu haben)



Superwip schrieb:


> Nintendo ist nicht der einzige Publisher auf der Wii



Das mag sein, ist aber uninteressant, da die Wii eine bestimmte Zielgruppe hat.
Das iPhone hat auch eine bestimmte Zielgruppe. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Und die Wii U wird -im Gegensatz zur Wii- mindestens die Hardwarepower für aktuelle Crossplattformspiele haben



Wie gesagt, abwarten, was die neue Wii zu leisten im Stande ist und wann dafür die Games kommen und wie die aussehen, dauert wohl noch eine Weile.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip bei den Windows Service Packs auch nicht anders. Irgendwann werden sie vorausgesetzt und man MUSS sie installieren.



Stimmt, versuch mal heute was auf XP oder Vista zu installieren, auf dem kein Service Pack drauf ist, geht gar nicht mehr.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Last but not least: mein geliebter AmigaAmiga
> 
> Technisch eine der besten Plattformen die es je gegeben hat. Von Commodore durch Fehl-Entwicklungen und Missmanagment zu Grunde gerichtet.



Jop, weißt du, warum der Amiga Nachfolger gescheitert ist?
Weil keine kopierten Games mehr darauf liefen. 
Bei Amiga 500 konntest du alles spielen, einfach Diskette kopieren, fertig. Beim Nachfolger haben sie das Hardware mäßig blockiert und niemand hat ihn mehr gekauft.

Ist genauso wie das Videoformat VHS. Video 2000 war als Format deutlich besser, trotzdem hat sich VHS durchgesetzt. Wieso? Weil man dort einfacher die Filme überspielen konnte (angeblich auch, weil die Pornoindustrie das Format besser fand, da sie einen Film besser vermarkten konnten).


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Achso dann hab ich mich da verlesen 

Das mit dem Updates das man die da nicht mehr los bekommt ist purer Schwachsin! MAn leert einfach den Festplattencache und schon sind die auch weg!


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

@Superwip
Nein, weil ich das Xbox Menü komfortabler finde, Xbox Live habe, den Controller und nicht zuletzt den PC an den TV anschließen muss.


----------



## snake22 (27. Juli 2011)

Cracken schrieb:


> Shooter gehören auf den PC, Sport- und Rennspiele sind auf der Playsi und großem Fernseher einfach geiler


 
PC kann man auch am TV angeschlossen haben und mit Gamepad spielen kann man genauso über den PC. Sofern es das Spiel auch für PC gibt, sollte also mit einem XBOX360-Controller für Windows wenn man am TV spielt kein wirklicher Unterschied sein außer die vielleicht bessere Grafik vom PC (Antialiasing, richtiges HD, usw.)


Was viele immer schreiben als Argument auch bezüglich Kaufpreis dass man beim PC ja den Monitor und ähnliches auch dazurechnen muss, bei der Konsole aber nicht oder so, so eine Verallgemeinerung ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. Das kommt alles auf den Einzelfall an.
Ich zB. hatte bis letztes Jahr keinen TV in dem Stockwerk in dem ich lebe, da ich einfach NIE fernsehe, ich kann Werbungen nicht ausstehen. DVDs habe ich eben auch auf meinem PC geschaut.
Somit kann gut sein, dass man nicht argumentiert, TV hat doch schon jeder daheim stehen und beim PC muss man das Komplett-Set berechnen, sondern so wie in meinem Fall: PC mit Monitor und allem drum und dran sowie leistungsstarke CPU habe und brauche ich sowieso, fehlt also nur noch eine ordentliche Grafikkarte (also Kosten fürs PC spielen = Kaufpreis einer Grafikkarte), um vernünftig mit guter Bildqualität zocken zu können. Einen TV wiederum müsste ich erst kaufen, die Konsolenspiele sind außerdem zu 99% deutlich teurer als PC-Spiele, fängt schon bei der Veröffentlichung an und der Preisverfall bei PC-Spielen ist auch einfach rasanter, die Konsolenspiele die dann um 5 Euro verkauft werden sind eher die Ausnahme.


Edith: Kommt eben auch auf die eigene Wohnsituation an. Habe ich einen TV im Wohnzimmer und einen PC im Arbeitszimmer und das wars, dann wird man eben nicht so leicht den PC am TV anschließen können, aber bei mir zum Beispiel ist beides in einem Zimmer mit 3 Meter seitlichem Abstand und der TV ist sowieso immer am PC angeschlossen, eben auch fürs Filme schauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

snake22 schrieb:


> PC kann man auch am TV angeschlossen haben und mit Gamepad spielen kann man genauso über den PC. Sofern es das Spiel auch für PC gibt, sollte also mit einem XBOX360-Controller für Windows wenn man am TV spielt kein wirklicher Unterschied sein außer die vielleicht bessere Grafik vom PC (Antialiasing, richtiges HD, usw.)


 
Nun ja, beim riesen Fernseher siehst du den Unterschied aber nicht so ob Konsole oder 120 fach AA/AF. 



snake22 schrieb:


> Was viele immer schreiben als Argument auch bezüglich Kaufpreis dass man beim PC ja den Monitor und ähnliches auch dazurechnen muss, bei der Konsole aber nicht oder so, so eine Verallgemeinerung ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. Das kommt alles auf den Einzelfall an.



Doch, ist ein Argument, weil ein Fernseher in praktisch 99% alles deutschen Haushalte zu finden ist und die, die keinen Fernseher haben, kaufen sich mit Sicherheit auch keine Konsole.
Und die Konsole ist meist am Fernseher im Wohnzimmer angeschlossen (oder auch an anderen Fernsehern, je nach dem wie viele Konsolen vorhanden sind).


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, ist ein Argument, weil ein Fernseher in praktisch 99% alles deutschen Haushalte zu finden ist und die, die keinen Fernseher haben, kaufen sich mit Sicherheit auch keine Konsole.
> Und die Konsole ist meist am Fernseher im Wohnzimmer angeschlossen (oder auch an anderen Fernsehern, je nach dem wie viele Konsolen vorhanden sind).



Meine Xbox360 ist an meinem Monitor angeschlossen  Aber es kommt ja zum Glück bald mein neuer LCD


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Meine Xbox360 ist an meinem Monitor angeschlossen  Aber es kommt ja zum Glück bald mein neuer LCD


 
So habe ich es auch.

@streetjumper16 hier kannst du http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/50-i-g-playstation3-und-andere-konsolen.html schau mal da gibt es einen Button.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> So habe ich es auch.
> 
> @streetjumper16 hier kannst du http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/50-i-g-playstation3-und-andere-konsolen.html schau mal da gibt es einen Button.




Bin dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> @streetjumper16 hier kannst du http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/50-i-g-playstation3-und-andere-konsolen.html schau mal da gibt es einen Button.


 
Ihh gitt, Playstation 3.


----------



## snake22 (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber ein PC plus Monitor fehlt ja wohl in ebenso wenig Haushalten, in denen Gaming-Interessierte leben. Und einen PC kann man wie gesagt genauso am TV anschließen und mit Gamepad zocken.

Ich finde, es hat alles seine Daseinsberechtigung, nur stören mich etwas die Argumente wie Konsolen sind besser weil es vor dem großen TV einfach viel gemütlicher ist oder ähnliches


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihh gitt, Playstation 3.



Das soll doch eig für alle Konsolen sein oder orca26 ???


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

snake22 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein PC plus Monitor fehlt ja wohl in ebenso wenig Haushalten, in denen Gaming-Interessierte leben. Und einen PC kann man wie gesagt genauso am TV anschließen und mit Gamepad zocken.


 
Nein, kauft man sich das erste mal einen PC, muss man einen Monitor kaufen, hilft nichts.
Kauft man sich aber das erste Mal eine Konsole, kann man eben zu 99% davon ausgehen, dass ein Fernseher vorhanden ist (und ich behaupte eben, dass sich keiner eine Konsole kauft, der keinen Fernseher hat, also würde ich bei 100% liegen und nicht bei 99%).

Du kannst höchstens argumentieren, dass man sich einen Monitor nicht so oft kauft wie neue Hardwarekomponenten, aber auch hier steht der Konsolero besser da, denn er kauft die Konsole nur einmal und dann hat er Ruhe (sofern sie nicht abraucht oder er den "Ring of Death" sieht ).


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, kauft man sich das erste mal einen PC, muss man einen Monitor kaufen, hilft nichts.
> Kauft man sich aber das erste Mal eine Konsole, kann man eben zu 99% davon ausgehen, dass ein Fernseher vorhanden ist (und ich behaupte eben, dass sich keiner eine Konsole kauft, der keinen Fernseher hat, also würde ich bei 100% liegen und nicht bei 99%).
> 
> Du kannst höchstens argumentieren, dass man sich einen Monitor nicht so oft kauft wie neue Hardwarekomponenten, aber auch hier steht der Konsolero besser da, denn er kauft die Konsole nur einmal und dann hat er Ruhe (sofern sie nicht abraucht oder er den "Ring of Death" sieht ).




Den Ring oft Death gibt es übrigens nicht mehr bei der Slim Version


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Den Ring oft Death gibt es übrigens nicht mehr bei der Slim Version


 
Den Ring of Death gibts gar nicht mehr, der trat bei den ersten auf, weil die zu heiß geworden sind (Microsoft hatte -- oh Wunder -- günstige Lüfter eingebaut, die schon mal ausfallen können). Den letzten Ring of Death, den ich gesehen habe, war vor 4 Jahren, seit dem nicht. Selbst wenn eine *hust* Konsole von Microsoft abgeschaltet wurde, kam kein Ring of Death.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Ring of Death gibts gar nicht mehr, der trat bei den ersten auf, weil die zu heiß geworden sind (Microsoft hatte -- oh Wunder -- günstige Lüfter eingebaut, die schon mal ausfallen können). Den letzten Ring of Death, den ich gesehen habe, war vor 4 Jahren, seit dem nicht. Selbst wenn eine *hust* Konsole von Microsoft abgeschaltet wurde, kam kein Ring of Death.




Als ich meine Premium Xbox 360 hatte 2 Jahre lang hatte ich nicht einmal einen RROD  Man muss auch schauen wo man seine Xbox360 hinstellt bzw. hinlegt


----------



## snake22 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, kauft man sich das erste mal einen PC, muss man einen Monitor kaufen, hilft nichts.
> Kauft man sich aber das erste Mal eine Konsole, kann man eben zu 99% davon ausgehen, dass ein Fernseher vorhanden ist (und ich behaupte eben, dass sich keiner eine Konsole kauft, der keinen Fernseher hat, also würde ich bei 100% liegen und nicht bei 99%).
> 
> Du kannst höchstens argumentieren, dass man sich einen Monitor nicht so oft kauft wie neue Hardwarekomponenten, aber auch hier steht der Konsolero besser da, denn er kauft die Konsole nur einmal und dann hat er Ruhe (sofern sie nicht abraucht oder er den "Ring of Death" sieht ).




Also ich hab meine XBOX360 gekauft als ich noch keinen TV hatte. War dank VGA-Kabel kein Problem.

Wenn man mit der Grafikqualität einer Konsole zufrieden ist, braucht man auch nicht öfter PC aufrüsten als Konsole kaufen, die ganzen Konsolenportationen laufen doch auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC genauso, nur eben nicht mit Full-HD (was ja die aktuellen Konsolen meist auch nicht tun) und ohne hohe Distanz, Kantenglättung, usw.

Erstmals einen PC kaufen... Das ist das gleiche wie erstmals einen TV kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein PC ebenfalls etwas was einfach vorhanden ist. Mittlerweile haben die meisten Leute doch eher Stand-PC + Notebook/Netbook bzw. die Notebooks schaffen mit integrierter Grafikeinheit die Spiele ja ebenfalls mit niedrigen Einstellungen (und da ist der Monitor sogar schon dabei).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Als ich meine Premium Xbox 360 hatte 2 Jahre lang hatte ich nicht einmal einen RROD  Man muss auch schauen wo man seine Xbox360 hinstellt bzw. hinlegt


 
Die ersten standen überall in den Schränken, weil sie so laut waren und deswegen überhitzten sie alle und einige sind abgekackt. Der Spruch mit dem "Ring of Death" entstand so.



snake22 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine XBOX360 gekauft als ich noch keinen TV hatte. War dank VGA-Kabel kein Problem.



Du bist dann der erste, den ich kenne, der so vorgegangen ist.



snake22 schrieb:


> Wenn man mit der Grafikqualität einer Konsole zufrieden ist, braucht man auch nicht öfter PC aufrüsten als Konsole kaufen, die ganzen Konsolenportationen laufen doch auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC genauso, nur eben nicht mit Full-HD (was ja die aktuellen Konsolen meist auch nicht tun) und ohne hohe Distanz, Kantenglättung, usw.



Ich weiß nicht, wie zufrieden die Konsoleros mit der Grafik ihrer PCs sind, aber spielst du nur an der Konsole, rüstest du den PC gar nicht mehr auf, denn fürs Internet reicht auch ein 10 Jahre alter PC.



snake22 schrieb:


> Erstmals einen PC kaufen... Das ist das gleiche wie erstmals einen TV kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein PC ebenfalls etwas was einfach vorhanden ist. Mittlerweile haben die meisten Leute doch eher Stand-PC + Notebook/Netbook bzw. die Notebooks schaffen mit integrierter Grafikeinheit die Spiele ja ebenfalls mit niedrigen Einstellungen (und da ist der Monitor sogar schon dabei).



Nö, ich kenne deutlich mehr Haushalte in denen ein (oder mehrere) Fernseher sind aber kein einziger PC.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ersten standen überall in den Schränken, weil sie so laut waren und deswegen überhitzten sie alle und einige sind abgekackt. Der Spruch mit dem "Ring of Death" entstand so.



Und der Spruch war weit verbreitet

Die hälfte meiner Xbox Live Freunde haten ihn und haben sich immer aufgeregt das ich ihn nicht habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

snake22 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine XBOX360 gekauft als ich noch keinen TV hatte. War dank VGA-Kabel kein Problem.



Du bist dann der erste, den ich kenne, der so vorgegangen ist.



snake22 schrieb:


> Wenn man mit der Grafikqualität einer Konsole zufrieden ist, braucht man auch nicht öfter PC aufrüsten als Konsole kaufen, die ganzen Konsolenportationen laufen doch auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC genauso, nur eben nicht mit Full-HD (was ja die aktuellen Konsolen meist auch nicht tun) und ohne hohe Distanz, Kantenglättung, usw.



Ich weiß nicht, wie zufrieden die Konsoleros mit der Grafik ihrer PCs sind, aber spielst du nur an der Konsole, rüstest du den PC gar nicht mehr auf, denn fürs Internet reicht auch ein 10 Jahre alter PC.



snake22 schrieb:


> Erstmals einen PC kaufen... Das ist das gleiche wie erstmals einen TV kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein PC ebenfalls etwas was einfach vorhanden ist. Mittlerweile haben die meisten Leute doch eher Stand-PC + Notebook/Netbook bzw. die Notebooks schaffen mit integrierter Grafikeinheit die Spiele ja ebenfalls mit niedrigen Einstellungen (und da ist der Monitor sogar schon dabei).



Nö, ich kenne deutlich mehr Haushalte in denen ein (oder mehrere) Fernseher sind aber kein einziger PC.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und der Spruch war weit verbreitet
> 
> Die hälfte meiner Xbox Live Freunde haten ihn und haben sich immer aufgeregt das ich ihn nicht habe



Ja, der Spruch hatte aber auch einen Ursprung. 
Jop, weil deine Box halt irgendwo frei rumstand, das hat eine Menge ausgemacht. Viele haben auch einen extra Lüfter angebracht, hat auch eine Menge gebracht.
Durch die Shrinks im Laufe der Zeit wurde sie kühler, leiser und günstiger.


----------



## snake22 (27. Juli 2011)

Also die Leute, die ich persönlich kenne, die keinen PC daheim haben, die würden auch niemals einen Controller einer Konsole anrühren, aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine nennenswerte Anzahl solcher Leute...
Aber Internetverbindung für die Konsolen, die immer wichtiger wird (für Updates, weil das Spiel sonst wegen Bugs fast unspielbar ist, auch bei Konsolen nicht mehr DIE Seltenheit; evtl. für Onlinegaming) werden diese Leute, die nicht mal einen PC haben, natürlich haben, nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne niemanden, der eine Konsole hat und keinen PC, falls du darauf hinaus willst.
Aber einen Fernseher hatten sie alle schon, als die Konsole angeschafft wurde.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der eine Konsole hat und keinen PC, falls du darauf hinaus willst.
> Aber einen Fernseher hatten sie alle schon, als die Konsole angeschafft wurde.




Mein PC gehört auch zu einem wichtigen Aspekt dazu
Ohne den kann ich nicht streamen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Viele haben deswegen einen PC, damit sie Nachschub für die Konsole besorgen können. *hust*


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Viele haben deswegen einen PC, damit sie Nachschub für die Konsole besorgen können. *hust*






Ich nutze da keine USB-Sticks und so! Es ist einfach viel bequemer sich die Sachen zu streamen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne eine Menge, deren Fernseher einen Sd Karten Schacht, bzw. USB Port hat und entsprechend Codex haben, damit AVI, MPEG, DivX und MKV darauf laufen.
(Mein Fernseher kann auch MKVs abspielen )


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Menge, deren Fernseher einen Sd Karten Schacht, bzw. USB Port hat und entsprechend Codex haben, damit AVI, MPEG, DivX und MKV darauf laufen.
> (Mein Fernseher kann auch MKVs abspielen )




Aber ich hab kein Bock immer die Filme etc. auf den Stick zu ziehen! Streamen geht da ja viel schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab kein Bock immer die Filme etc. auf den Stick zu ziehen! Streamen geht da ja viel schneller


 
Mein Fernseher streamt aber nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Fernseher streamt aber nicht.




Ich weiß


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Und nur weil die Xbox streamen kann, muss ich also jetzt eine Konsole kaufen? 
Da kopiere ich mir die Filme lieber auf einen Stick und steck ihn in den Fernseher, geht schnell und ist bequem.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und nur weil die Xbox streamen kann, muss ich also jetzt eine Konsole kaufen?
> Da kopiere ich mir die Filme lieber auf einen Stick und steck ihn in den Fernseher, geht schnell und ist bequem.




Hab ich ja nicht behauptet oder


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja nicht behauptet oder


 
Ich hatte aber den Eindruck.... 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab kein Bock immer die Filme etc. auf den Stick zu ziehen! Streamen geht da ja viel schneller


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber den Eindruck....




Aber behauptet hab ich es nicht


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein DX ist super
> AMD sieht DirectX als Bremsklotz für PC-Grafik - Update: AMD relativiert - amd, directx, ps3 playstation 3, gpu, xbox 360


 
Wenn ein Entwickler GPU seitig auf Registerebene programmieren will kann er das ja gerne machen, ist ja nicht verboten

Allzu groß ist der Leistungsgewinn aber auch nicht und der Aufwand ist enorm; desweiteren gibt es natürlich Kompatibilitätsprobleme



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du nicht lesen?



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist für gar nichts ein Indiz.
> Und Gerüchte über die XBox720 gibt es genug.
> 
> Xbox 720 und PS4: Next-Gen-Konsolen laut John Carmack zehnmal leistungsfähiger
> ...


 
Tolle Gerüchte!

Nr. 1 ist garkeines sondern ein Wunschtraum von John Carmack

Nr. 2 wurde bereits wiederlegt

Nr. 3 wurde durch die nicht-Ankündigung auf der E3 weitgehend wiederlegt

Mit jedem wiederlegten Gerücht werden neue unglaubwürdiger



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar. Das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck wenn man sich ein neues Spiel kauft. Man lässt es liegen, weil man ansonsten einen neuen Treiber installieren *MUSS*. Das nenne ich Logik


 
Wenn du z.B. feststellst, dass der neue Treiber doch nicht so der Bringer ist und mehr Probleme verursacht als löst kannst du zu einem älteren zurückgehen



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist im Prinzip bei den Windows Service Packs auch nicht anders. Irgendwann werden sie vorausgesetzt und man MUSS sie installieren.


 
Der Support wird vielleicht eigestellt aber deshalb muss man sie noch lange nicht installieren



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Scherzkeks
> 
> Nein im Ernst, da gibt es jede Menge Beispiele.
> 
> ...(Nennung diverser Heimcomputer)


 
Sind alle durch den PC verdrängt worden- da dieser eben eine *offene* Plattform und de-facto einen Industriestandard darstellt

Ich weine ihnen jedenfalls keine Träne nach

Kann man auch nicht wirklich mit der aktuellen Situation vergleichen, die Heimcomputer (zumindest die halbwegs etablierten) sind auch großteils nicht an den Spielen gescheitert und auch erst, als sie ihren Leistungsvorteil längst verloren hatten



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein anderes trauriges Beispiel wäre Segas Dreamcast (1998).Dreamcast
> 
> Technisch der gesamten Konkurrenz, wie der Playstation 1, haushoch überlegen. Selbst die Spiele auf der PS2 (2000) sahen nicht besser aus als Dreamcast Games.


 
Als noch die PS1 die Konkurrenz war war der Dreamcast auch noch erfolgreich, erst an der PS2 ist er zugrunde gegangen... und an der einfachen Möglichkeit von Raubkopien, ein Problem, dass auch die "aktuellen" Konsolen, insbesondere die PS3 hart getroffen hat



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher sind Zahlen aus 2009 aktuell rein gar nichts mehr wert, weil sich Hardware- und Softwareseitig sehr viel getan hat.
> Gibt es nicht diesen tollen Spruch "Nichts ist älter als die Statistik von gestern"


 
Wie gesagt: Verbessert haben sich die Konsolen aber sicher nicht: ihre Hardware wurde nur noch veralteter, das DRM System, dass ihnen ihre wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung gibt ist weitgehend zusammengebrochen



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird mit Sicherheit mal eine neue Konsole kommen, aber Microsoft sieht derzeit keine Grund eine neue zu entwickeln und nur weil Sony an der PS4 arbeitet (angeblich), bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie in einem Jahr auf den Markt kommt.


 
Ich hab ja auch von der Xbox geredet, dass eine PS4 kommt halte ich für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher (wenn auch frühestens ~2014)



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, Microsoft ist ja kein Monopolist, was Computerspiele auf dem PC angeht.
> Ich kann auch alle Games auf Linux oder Mac spielen oder auf einem selbst geschnitzten Betriebssystem.


 
Hast du denn vom OS geredet?



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hersteller sperrt ja keine OEM Computer von Dell oder HP, sondern Retailware.


 
Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen OEM und Retailware?

Am Ende auch nur die Packung

Abgesehen davon, dass, wie gesagt, garnichts gesperrt ist und so eine Entwicklung auch absolut aus der Luft gegriffen ist würde sie Retailware wohl am wenigsten betreffen



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und eben darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Wenn es darum geht, Nutzern von illegaler Software ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen, scheint jeder Aufwand gerechtfertigt zu sein, siehe Ubi Soft oder sonst wer. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man das versucht Hardware mäßig zu machen.


 
Es gibt nur wenige Firmen, die gleichzeitig wichtige Hardware und Softwareentwickler sind, keine von ihnen ist bei PCs in irgendeiner Hinsicht bei wesentlichen Hardwarekomponenten auch nur ansatzweise marktbeherrschend

Die Hardwarehersteller haben kein Interresse soetwas durchzusetzen- wie gesagt: wer würde soetwas kaufen?



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Updates von Spielen werden auf der Festplatte gespeichert, löscht man sie von der Festplatte, sind die Updates weg.
> (du scheinst noch nie eine Xbox gesehen zu haben)


 
Es geht um die Firmware.



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag sein, ist aber uninteressant, da die Wii eine bestimmte Zielgruppe hat.
> Das iPhone hat auch eine bestimmte Zielgruppe.


 
Die kann sich sehr schnell ändern/erweitern



			
				Chaoz schrieb:
			
		

> @Superwip
> Nein, weil ich das Xbox Menü komfortabler finde, Xbox Live habe, den Controller und nicht zuletzt den PC an den TV anschließen muss.


 
Das Xbox Menü komfortabler? Was muss daran groß komfortabel sein? Du musst doch nur das Spiel starten...

Xbox Live? Ja... für Offlinespiele

Der Controller geht am PC genauso gut



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, beim riesen Fernseher siehst du den Unterschied aber nicht so ob Konsole oder 120 fach AA/AF.


 
So ein Blödsinn... das ist eher der Fall, wenn der TV zu klein und/oder zu weit weg ist (was aber eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sein dürfte) oder eventuell nur eine kleinere Auflösung (nicht Full HD) bietet



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, ist ein Argument, weil ein Fernseher in praktisch 99% alles deutschen Haushalte zu finden ist und die, die keinen Fernseher haben, kaufen sich mit Sicherheit auch keine Konsole.
> Und die Konsole ist meist am Fernseher im Wohnzimmer angeschlossen (oder auch an anderen Fernsehern, je nach dem wie viele Konsolen vorhanden sind).


 
"Irgendeinen" Fernseher gibt es fast immer aber das gilt auch für Bildschirme



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich kenne deutlich mehr Haushalte in denen ein (oder mehrere) Fernseher sind aber kein einziger PC.


 
In wie vielen davon steht eine Konsole aus diesem Jahrtausend?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

> Zitat von Superwip:  Natürlich sagt das so niemand, eher "ich benutze auch Windows, zum Spielen"...
> Zitat von Cook2211: Das "auch" ist der springende Punkt. Also spielt man dann auch auf Kosolen
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann ich lesen. Wie man sieht habe ich nur auf deinen Post geantwortet, also was willst du von mir????



> Tolle Gerüchte!



*DU* hast gesagt, es gäbe noch nicht mal Gerüchte über eine neue XBox, was ich dann mit meiner Aussage wiederlegt habe. Anscheinend weißt du selber nicht mehr was du so schreibst



> Sind alle durch den PC verdrängt worden- da dieser eben eine offene Plattform und de-facto einen Industriestandard darstellt
> Ich weine ihnen jedenfalls keine Träne nach
> Kann man auch nicht wirklich mit der aktuellen Situation vergleichen, die Heimcomputer (zumindest die halbwegs etablierten) sind auch großteils nicht an den Spielen gescheitert und auch erst, als sie ihren Leistungsvorteil längst verloren hatten



Der Amiga war auch eine offene Plattform, aber du hast ja wahrscheinlich nie einen besessen!
Deine Ignoranz gegenüber anderen Systemen, und was diese teils schon lange vor dem PC geleistet haben ist unglaublich
Es hat da echt keinen Sinn mit darüber zu reden. Selten einen so militanten, ignoranten und subjektiven PC-Freak gesehen!



> Wie gesagt: Verbessert haben sich die Konsolen aber sicher nicht: ihre Hardware wurde nur noch veralteter, das DRM System, dass ihnen ihre wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung gibt ist weitgehend zusammengebrochen



...und der Verkauf der Konsolen hat sich seit 2009 insgesamt fast verdreifacht, also erzähl nicht so einen Schwachsinn. es interessiert den Konsolen-Käufer einfach nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch von der Xbox geredet, dass eine PS4 kommt halte ich für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher (wenn auch frühestens ~2014)


 
Die PS4 wird bestimmt nicht 1-2 Jahre vor der Xbox 720 kommen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Hast du denn vom OS geredet?



Wovon denn sonst, ohne OS kein Spielen am PC und da alle Games DX als Schnittstelle haben, bist du an Micrsoft gebunden oder willst du warten und hoffen, dass ein Entwickler mal ein Game für Mac OS oder Linux raus bringt?
Da ist es eher wahrscheinlicher, dass der kommende Call of Duty Titel DX11 haben wird.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen OEM und Retailware?
> 
> Am Ende auch nur die Packung



Der Hersteller liefert siene CPUs/Bretter ja zum OEM Partner, also kann er diese "Abschaltfunktion" deaktivieren oder der OEM Partner macht das über ein entsprechendes Bios. Im Retail Markt gibts die Eingriffe im Bios aber nicht, also ist dieser abschaltbar.



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass, wie gesagt, garnichts gesperrt ist und so eine Entwicklung auch absolut aus der Luft gegriffen ist würde sie Retailware wohl am wenigsten betreffen



Heute gibts das noch nicht, aber es bedeutet nicht, dass es sowas nie geben wird.
Heute kannst du Handys bestens überwachen, früher war das unmöglich. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt nur wenige Firmen, die gleichzeitig wichtige Hardware und Softwareentwickler sind, keine von ihnen ist bei PCs in irgendeiner Hinsicht bei wesentlichen Hardwarekomponenten auch nur ansatzweise marktbeherrschend
> 
> Die Hardwarehersteller haben kein Interresse soetwas durchzusetzen- wie gesagt: wer würde soetwas kaufen?



Die Hardwarehersteller könnten sich einem Druck ausgesetzt fühlen, dem sie nachgeben müssen.
Andere Zweige wurde auch mit Druck durch außen auf einen Weg gebracht, denk an den Katalysator.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht um die Firmware.



Und was soll an einer neue Firmware schlecht sein?
Ein neues Bios verbessert mein Mainboard, wieso also sollte eine neue Firmware nicht auch eine Konsole verbessern.
Außerdem reden wir immer noch von Spieleupdates und das hat mit der Firmware nichts zu tun.



Superwip schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn... das ist eher der Fall, wenn der TV zu klein und/oder zu weit weg ist (was aber eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sein dürfte) oder eventuell nur eine kleinere Auflösung (nicht Full HD) bietet



Nö, sitzt du 4 Meter vom Fernseher weg, siehst du keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Konsole und PC.



Superwip schrieb:


> "Irgendeinen" Fernseher gibt es fast immer aber das gilt auch für Bildschirme



Nein, Bildschirme sind nicht vorhanden. Wie viele Leute kennst du, die sich einen PC neu gekauft haben (das erste mal) und schon einen Monitor besaßen?



Superwip schrieb:


> In wie vielen davon steht eine Konsole aus diesem Jahrtausend?



Hab ich schon gesagt, die Leute, die ich kenne, die eine Konsole haben, haben auch einen PC. Einfach deshalb, weil man früher mit einem PC gespielt hat, als es die Konsolen noch nicht gab (also vor 15 Jahren). Aber inzwischen sind viele gewechselt. Früher war der PC das Hauptspielegerät, heute ist der PC nur noch ein Arbeitsgerät fürs Internet, usw. auf der Konsole wird gespielt, aufm PC nicht mehr.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann ich lesen. Wie man sieht habe ich nur auf deinen Post geantwortet, also was willst du von mir????


 
Das du etwas _sinnvolles_ antwortest



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> *DU* hast gesagt, es gäbe noch nicht mal Gerüchte über eine neue XBox, was ich dann mit meiner Aussage wiederlegt habe. Anscheinend weißt du selber nicht mehr was du so schreibst


 
Unter Gerüchten erwarte ich mir etwas mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogene Behauptungen, vor allem nicht solche, die sich bereits als falsch herausgestellt haben...



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Ignoranz gegenüber anderen Systemen, und was diese teils schon lange vor dem PC geleistet haben ist unglaublich
> Es hat da echt keinen Sinn mit darüber zu reden.


 
In den 1970ern und frühen 1980ern mögen diese Systeme noch ihre Existenzberechtigung gehabt haben; als sie in den 1990ern untergegangen sind hatten sie ihren Leistungsvorteil längst verloren



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und der Verkauf der Konsolen hat sich seit 2009 insgesamt fast verdreifacht, also erzähl nicht so einen Schwachsinn


 
Mit dem Verkauf der Konsolen wird aber praktisch nichts verdient



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die PS4 wird bestimmt nicht 1-2 Jahre vor der Xbox 720 kommen.


 
Also nie? 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon denn sonst, ohne OS kein Spielen am PC und da alle Games DX als Schnittstelle haben, bist du an Micrsoft gebunden oder willst du warten und hoffen, dass ein Entwickler mal ein Game für Mac OS oder Linux raus bringt?
> Da ist es eher wahrscheinlicher, dass der kommende Call of Duty Titel DX11 haben wird.


 
Wovon redest du? Es ging um deine paranoide Vorahnung, *Hardware* könnte in Zukunft vom Hersteller gesperrt werden



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hersteller liefert siene CPUs/Bretter ja zum OEM Partner, also kann er diese "Abschaltfunktion" deaktivieren oder der OEM Partner macht das über ein entsprechendes Bios. Im Retail Markt gibts die Eingriffe im Bios aber nicht, also ist dieser abschaltbar.


 
Den BIOS Manipulieren kann jeder, der die nötigen Kenntnisse besitzt, es war nie so einfach wie jetzt; des weiteren kann man natürlich auch OEM Bretter oder gleich Server/Workstation Hardware verwenden und es ist kaum realistisch, dass jeder MB Hersteller bei soetwas mitspielt



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gibts das noch nicht, aber es bedeutet nicht, dass es sowas nie geben wird.
> Heute kannst du Handys bestens überwachen, früher war das unmöglich.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass jemand _mein_ Handy "bestens überwachen" kann... (besser als vor 5 oder 10 Jahren) und daran wird sich auch in Zukunft wenig ändern



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hardwarehersteller könnten sich einem Druck ausgesetzt fühlen, dem sie nachgeben müssen.
> Andere Zweige wurde auch mit Druck durch außen auf einen Weg gebracht, denk an den Katalysator.


 
Das ist jetzt aber seeeeehr weit hergeholt



			
				Quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll an einer neue Firmware schlecht sein?
> Ein neues Bios verbessert mein Mainboard, wieso also sollte eine neue Firmware nicht auch eine Konsole verbessern.
> Außerdem reden wir immer noch von Spieleupdates und das hat mit der Firmware nichts zu tun.


 
Also ich hab immer nur von der Firmware geredet...

Sowohl auf PS3 als auch Xbox 360 hat es mehrfach Fälle gegeben, in denen Drittherstellerzubehör durch Firmwareupdates ausgeschlossen wurde; das aber wohl krasseste Beispiel für ein Downgrade ist die Sperre des Other OS bei der PS3



			
				Quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, sitzt du 4 Meter vom Fernseher weg, siehst du keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Konsole und PC.


 
Nicht, wenn der TV groß genug ist

Bei 4m Abstand wären mindestens 3m Diagonale empfehlenswert, ich würde aber ehre zu einem Beamer raten



			
				Quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Bildschirme sind nicht vorhanden. Wie viele Leute kennst du, die sich einen PC neu gekauft haben (das erste mal) und schon einen Monitor besaßen?


 
Ich kenne ...eigentlich niemanden..., der in den letzten 10 Jahren komplett von 0 weg in die PC Welt eingestiegen wäre; die Ausnahme sind natürlich Kinder, die ihren ersten PC bekommen aber auch hier gibt es meist einen alten Bildschirm im Haushalt der genutzt werden kann (ich hatte etwa seinerzeit eine auf meinem ersten... und zweiten... PC eine 14 Zoll 800x600 Röhre aus den frühen 1990ern bis sie 2003 oder so gestorben ist)



			
				Quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon gesagt, die Leute, die ich kenne, die eine Konsole haben, haben auch einen PC. Einfach deshalb, weil man früher mit einem PC gespielt hat, als es die Konsolen noch nicht gab (also vor 15 Jahren). Aber inzwischen sind viele gewechselt. Früher war der PC das Hauptspielegerät, heute ist der PC nur noch ein Arbeitsgerät fürs Internet, usw. auf der Konsole wird gespielt, aufm PC nicht mehr.


 
Na dann ist ja bei jedem ein Bildschirm vorhanden


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> In den 1970ern und frühen 1980ern mögen diese Systeme noch ihre Existenzberechtigung gehabt haben; als sie in den 1990ern untergegangen sind hatten sie ihren Leistungsvorteil längst verloren


 
Der PC war damals auch viel zu teuer und vor Windows 95 für den Privatmann auch eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen (obwohl ich noch einen kenne, der damals die DOS Ecke mitgemacht hat).
Außerdem hat sich Commodore ja auch selbst ins Knie geschossen, weil die Entwicklung am Markt vorbei ging.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das du etwas _sinnvolles_ antwortest



Darauf warte ich bei dir schon lange. Leider vergeblich



> Unter Gerüchten erwarte ich mir etwas mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogene Behauptungen, vor allem nicht solche, die sich bereits als falsch herausgestellt haben...



Aber es sind Gerüchte, und darum ging es ursprünglich!



> In den 1970ern und frühen 1980ern mögen diese Systeme noch ihre Existenzberechtigung gehabt haben; als sie in den 1990ern untergegangen sind hatten sie ihren Leistungsvorteil längst verloren



Nö. Der Amiga 4000 war extrem leistungsstark. Die Fehler lagen nicht am Computer oder dessen Leistungsfähigkeit, sondern einzig bei Commodore.



> Mit dem Verkauf der Konsolen wird aber praktisch nichts verdient



Wieder falsch.

PS3:
Sony: Erstmals Gewinn mit Playstation 3 - Golem.de

Hier etwas zur XBox:
News zu Microsoft steigert Umsatz und Gewinn für Xbox 360 - Seite 1 | Eurogamer.de
Microsoft: Gewinn auch dank Xbox und Windows Phone - News | GamersGlobal

Ups, was sehen wir denn da? Etwa Gewinne bei der Entertainment Sparte von Microsoft
Hier gab es doch mal einen Typ, wie hieß er doch gleich? Irgendwas mit S....Super...oder so ähnlich?
Der behauptete immer etwas anderes....


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Darauf warte ich bei dir schon lange. Leider vergeblich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vergiss es
Er wird es nie einsehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ups, was sehen wir denn da? Etwa Gewinne bei der Xbox Sparte von Microsoft
> Hier gab es doch mal einen Typ, wie hieß er doch gleich? Irgendwas mi S....Super...oder so ähnlich?
> Der behauptete immer etwas anderes....


 
Ich frag mich aber ernsthaft, wie man mit Windows Phone Geld verdienen kann? 
Der Kram ist der letzte Müll und gerade Phone 7 ist doch richtig Kotze.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vergiss es
> Er wird es nie einsehen!



Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber ernsthaft, wie man mit Windows Phone Geld verdienen kann?
> Der Kram ist der letzte Müll und gerade Phone 7 ist doch richtig Kotze.


 
Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte noch nicht das "Vergnügen" Windows Mobile zu testen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Juli 2011)

Also die 90ger Jahre gehörten unangefochten den Konsolen ... dagegen sah die Pc Grafik aus wie schlag mich tod   von den HardCore Konsolen aus der Spielhalle will ich garnicht erst anfangen , wo man 500DM und mehr für ein Game bezahlt hat ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte noch nicht das "Vergnügen" Windows Mobile zu testen


 
Windows Phone 6.5 nutze ich in meinem HTC, sehr gut. Version 7 kannst du rauchen, läuft alles nur noch über Microsoft und ist komplett eingeschlossen, wie bei Apple auch.
Der letzte Müll. 
Wird Zeit, dass Microsoft Windows 8 raus bringt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Also die 90ger Jahre gehörten unangefochten den Konsolen ... dagegen sah die Pc Grafik aus wie schlag mich tod   von den HardCore Konsolen aus der Spielhalle will ich garnicht erst anfangen , wo man 500DM und mehr für ein Game bezahlt hat ...


Es waren zu der Zeit tatsächlich zwei fast komplett getrennte Märkte.
Games wie Ridge Racer, Formel 1, Tomb Raider oder Resident Evil haben mich damals auf der PS1 aber schon sehr beeindruckt
Genau so hat mich aber auch beispielsweise Wing Commander für den PC Anfang der Neunziger umgehauen, auch wenn ich es nur immer bei einem Kumpel spielen konnte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Windows Phone 6.5 nutze ich in meinem HTC, sehr gut. Version 7 kannst du rauchen, läuft alles nur noch über Microsoft und ist komplett eingeschlossen, wie bei Apple auch.
> Der letzte Müll.
> Wird Zeit, dass Microsoft Windows 8 raus bringt.



Ich bin ja eher so der iphone Fan, auch wenn Apple bei iOS einige wirklich fragwürdige Entscheidungen getroffen hat, wie das Verweigern von Flash
Na ja, mal schauen was Apple, Google und Microsoft bei den mobilen OS noch so bringen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eher so der iphone Fan, auch wenn Apple bei iOS einige wirklich fragwürdige Entscheidungen getroffen hat, wie das Verweigern von Flash


 
Es gibt ja enige "Ausbrüche", die dabei helfen können.  
Ist aber ja hier nicht Thema des Threads. 

Ich kann Apple jedenfalls da nichts abgewinnen, daher labere ich auch gerade im Windows vs. Mac Notebook Thread. 
Mir ist das neue Lion suspekt, das wir seit kurzem auf den Firmenrechnern haben und installieren konnte ich das auch nicht auf meinen Gaming Rechner.
Lion ist beim booten immer abgekackt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ein ganz normales 60€ Handy
Aber iPhone kauf  ich mir auch noch


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt ja enige "Ausbrüche", die dabei helfen können.



 Da habe ich, rein zufällig, mal was drüber gehört. Von einem Kumpel natürlich. Ich würde so was ja nicht machen*Hust*.



> installieren konnte ich das auch nicht auf meinen Gaming Rechner. Lion ist beim booten immer abgekackt.



Komisch



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber iPhone kauf  ich mir auch noch



Da kann ich nur sagen, einmal iphone, immer iphone
Und da das Phone auch eine mobile Spielkonsole ist, sind wir noch nicht mal sooooo sehr off-topic


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen, einmal iphone, immer iphone
> Und da das Phone auch eine mobile Spielkonsole ist, sind wir noch nicht mal sooooo sehr off-topic


 
Ich finde mein HTC HD2 sehr gut, mit den richtigen Programmen macht es Spaß (der Vorteil von Windows Phone 6.5, man kann alles installieren) und dann ist Spielen problemlos möglich.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

An alle die es interessiert http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/50-i-g-konsolen.html Name wurde geändert.

Wisst ihr was mir zu einer PS3 oder Xbox im Wohnzimmer nur fehlt? Eine Radio funktion bei abgeschaltetetem Fernseher in der Konsole. Dann bin ich der Meinung ist die Konsole der perfekte HTPC


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> An alle die es interessiert http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/50-i-g-konsolen.html Name wurde geändert.
> 
> Wisst ihr was mir zu einer PS3 oder Xbox im Wohnzimmer nur fehlt? Eine Radio funktion bei abgeschaltetetem Fernseher in der Konsole. Dann bin ich der Meinung ist die Konsole der perfekte HTPC




Sowas wird es bei dem nächsten großen Xbox LIVE Update im Herbst für die Xbox360 geben 
Es kommt erst Youtube auf die Xbox und danach Last.FM ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> An alle die es interessiert http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/50-i-g-konsolen.html Name wurde geändert.



Danke für den Tipp. Bin mal beigetreten



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde mein HTC HD2 sehr gut, mit den richtigen Programmen macht es Spaß (der Vorteil von Windows Phone 6.5, man kann alles installieren) und dann ist Spielen problemlos möglich.



Schickes Teil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Jop, der Bildschirm ist riesig, leider passt es in keine gängige Handy Tasche mehr, die man so in den Jacken hat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Die beste Konsole war aber immernoch der Gameboy im schönen Grau mit schwarz-weiß Lock


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, der Bildschirm ist riesig, leider passt es in keine gängige Handy Tasche mehr, die man so in den Jacken hat.


 
Kauf dir doch ein schickes neunziger Jahre Leder-Etui mit Plastik Sichtfenster und, ganz wichtig, Gürtelclip 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die beste Konsole war aber immernoch der Gameboy im schönen Grau mit schwarz-weiß Lock



Hatte ich vor einigen Monaten noch mal für eine Runde Tetris ausgegraben. Lief sogar noch. Aber das Display war ja  grauenhaft


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

Kein Full HD? Weg damit! O.o


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch ein schickes neunziger Jahre Leder-Etui mit Plastik Sichtfenster und, ganz wichtig, Gürtelclip



Ich hab ein Bluetooth Hörerset und renne den ganzen Tag damit rum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hatte ich vor einigen Monaten noch mal für eine Runde Tetris ausgegraben. Lief sogar noch. Aber das Display war grauenhaft



Was magst du an Monochrome nicht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hatte ich vor einigen Monaten noch mal für eine Runde Tetris ausgegraben. Lief sogar noch. Aber das Display war ja  grauenhaft




Ja meiner läuft auch noch Aber der Bildschirm so zerkratzt das man kaum was erkennen kann!


@ ChaoZ

Bei nem Gameboy  Ja ne ist klar


Edit: Übrigens mag ich die klassiker von früher  Habe da vor Jahren immer jeden Tag Pokemon drauf gespielt die guten alten Editionen wie Gelb, Rot und Blau


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Kein Full HD? Weg damit! O.o



Die Auflösung lag knapp drunter



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bluetooth Hörerset und renne den ganzen Tag damit rum.



Auch schick



> Was magst du an Monochrome nicht?



Haste recht. Sieht schon super aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Auflösung lag kapp drunter




Ja aber viel war es auch wieder nicht


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja aber viel war es auch wieder nicht


 Naja ich hab meinen mit Wakü übertaktet, ging komischerweise danach nicht mehr an.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja meiner läuft auch noch Aber der Bildschirm so zerkratzt das man kaum was erkennen kann


 
Ich habe meinen ja immer gepflegt



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja aber viel war es auch wieder nicht



Nein, wirklich nur knapp


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Naja ich hab meinen mit Wakü übertaktet, ging komischerweise danach nicht mehr an.




Dann hast du einen Fehler gemacht! Bei mir lief alles tadellos


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Naja ich hab meinen mit Wakü übertaktet, ging komischerweise danach nicht mehr an.



Was denn für eine Wakü? Ein Wassereimer mit Gartenpumpe?


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was denn für eine Wakü? Ein Wassereimer mit Gartenpumpe?



warscheinlich war da was undicht


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Bleibt beim Thema Konsolen Vs. PC 

Sonst kommen die hohen Herren gleich wieder in den Einsatz.

Meinses erachtens muß man dem PC mal als Vorteil die modding Geschichte zuweisen:

Schaut mal soviel Basteln und auf sich selbst zuschneiden... das geht bei einer Konsole net.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Bleibt beim Thema Konsolen Vs. PC
> 
> Sonst kommen die hohen Herren gleich wieder in den Einsatz.
> 
> ...




Wir bleiben beim Thema 

Oder was ist in deinen augen der Gameboy ?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Meines erachtens muß man dem PC mal als Vorteil die modding Geschichte zuweisen:
> Schaut mal soviel Basteln und auf sich selbst zuschneiden... das geht bei einer Konsole net.



Das hast du recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Schaut mal soviel Basteln und auf sich selbst zuschneiden... das geht bei einer Konsole net.


 
Will auch niemand.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch niemand.



Och doch. Ich schraube gerne an meinem PC rum.
Allerdings war ich auch echt froh, als ich meinen aktuellen PC endlich mal fertig hatte


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

An ner Konsole kann man auch rumschrauben Nur ob das gut geht is die andre Frage

Bzw. habe ich meine alte Xbox360 auch mit Wasser gekühlt  Hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Och doch. Ich schraube gerne an meinem PC rum.


 
Ich meine aber Konsolen, *das *will niemand.
Die Dinger sollen laufen, mehr nicht, wie ein DVD Player eben, reinlegen und spielen, fertig.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine aber Konsolen, *das *will niemand.
> Die Dinger sollen laufen, mehr nicht, wie ein DVD Player eben, reinlegen und spielen, fertig.



Ach so. Ja da haste _eigentlich_ recht.

Ob schon
xbox 360 modding - Google-Suche

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&b...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Die Notebook Xbox ist ja sehr geil und beim Auto würde das Kinetic gut kommen.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der PC war damals auch viel zu teuer und vor Windows 95 für den Privatmann auch eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen (obwohl ich noch einen kenne, der damals die DOS Ecke mitgemacht hat).
> Außerdem hat sich Commodore ja auch selbst ins Knie geschossen, weil die Entwicklung am Markt vorbei ging.


 
Ich kenne einige, die schon in den 1980ern PCs hatten, niemanden, der einen Heinmcomputer hatte allerdings auch niemanden, der damals schon Gamer war



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Darauf warte ich bei dir schon lange. Leider vergeblich


 
Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich zumindest in der Lage zu verstehen, was hier geschrieben wird...

Lies dir meinen Satz nochmal durch und denk scharf nach, warum er nicht mit deiner Antwort zusammenpasst


			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> ich benutze auch Windows, zum Spielen


Nicht: "Ich benutze auch Windows zum Spielen"



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Der Amiga 4000 war extrem leistungsstark. Die Fehler lagen nicht am Computer oder dessen Leistungsfähigkeit, sondern einzig bei Commodore.


 
Aber nicht wesentlich leistungsfähiger als ein High-End PC, abgesehen vielleicht von der IGP



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder falsch.
> 
> PS3:
> Sony: Erstmals Gewinn mit Playstation 3 - Golem.de
> ...


 
Die Gewinne, die mit den Hardwareverkäufen erzielt werden sind minimal, maximal wohl im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich pro verkaufter Konsole

Das sowohl Xbox 360 als auch PS3 mittlerweile aktuell Gewinn einfahren ist nicht weiter verwunderlich; keine Entwicklungskosten, keine Hardwaresubventionen, am Ende bleibt nur der Gewinn... aber bis es soweit kommen kommte hat man Milliarden in die Plattformen gepumpt, ich würde nichts darauf verwetten, dass man diese jemals vollständig wiedersehen wird



			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte noch nicht das "Vergnügen" Windows Mobile zu testen


 
Beleidige nicht Windows Mobile indem du es mit Windows Phone 7 in einen Topf wirfst!



			
				PsychoQueeny schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 90ger Jahre gehörten unangefochten den Konsolen ... dagegen sah die Pc Grafik aus wie schlag mich tod  von den HardCore Konsolen aus der Spielhalle will ich garnicht erst anfangen , wo man 500DM und mehr für ein Game bezahlt hat...


 
Spielhallengeräte würde ich nicht als Konsolen bezeichnen; die normalen Konsolen waren auch in den 1990ern bestenfalls gleich auf mit aktuellen High-End PCs, maximal waren sie einige Monate vorne

Grafisch in jeder Hinsicht mithalten konnte der PC spätestens seit der Etablierung der ersten 3D Beschleuniger und Grafikkarten um 1996



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch niemand.


 
Vergiss "Softwaremodding" nicht; wer das nicht will weiß es nicht besser


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich zumindest in der Lage zu verstehen, was hier geschrieben wird...



Da merkt man nur nicht viel von, denn was Konsolen angeht verstehst du gar nix



> Lies dir meinen Satz nochmal durch und denk scharf nach, warum er nicht mit deiner Antwort zusammenpasst
> 
> Zitat von Superwip
> ich benutze auch Windows, zum Spielen​Nicht: "Ich benutze auch Windows zum Spielen"



Oh ja. In einem Forum, wo manche Leute noch nicht mal zwei Sätze geradeaus schreiben können, kommst du jetzt mit den Feinheiten der Kommasetzung. DAS macht wirklich Sinn....
Wir sind hier wie gesagt in einem Forum, und es liegt einzig an dir alleine so zu schreiben, dass andere verstehen was du meinst.



> Aber nicht wesentlich leistungsfähiger als ein High-End PC, abgesehen vielleicht von der IGP



Er war schneller, ob dir das in deinem PC-Fanatismus passt, oder nicht...



> Die Gewinne, die mit den Hardwareverkäufen erzielt werden sind minimal, maximal wohl im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich pro verkaufter Konsole



Du wirst doch nicht müde zu erzählen, dass die Hersteller an den Konsolen kein Geld verdienen



> Ich kenne einige, die schon in den 1980ern PCs hatten, niemanden, der einen Heinmcomputer hatte allerdings auch niemanden, der damals schon Gamer war



Zu Beginn der Achtziger spielte der PC am Spielemarkt praktisch keine Rolle. Zu Zeiten des C64 gab es auf dem PC Monochrom- oder Vierfarb-Grafik (CGA) und Pieps-Sound (Soundkarten gab es noch nicht).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige, die schon in den 1980ern PCs hatten, niemanden, der einen Heinmcomputer hatte allerdings auch niemanden, der damals schon Gamer war


 
Die ersten Heimcomputer haben aber auch ein Vermögen gekostet.
Denk mal daran, was die ersten Notebooks gekostet haben, war ja unglaublich.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das sowohl Xbox 360 als auch PS3 mittlerweile aktuell Gewinn einfahren ist nicht weiter verwunderlich; keine Entwicklungskosten, keine Hardwaresubventionen, am Ende bleibt nur der Gewinn... aber bis es soweit kommen kommte hat man Milliarden in die Plattformen gepumpt, ich würde nichts darauf verwetten, dass man diese jemals vollständig wiedersehen wird


 
Eben und deswegen werden die so lange am Markt bleiben, wie es geht. Microsoft und Sony haben sicher schon Analysen liegen, die genau beschreiben, wie lange die aktuellen Konsolen noch verkauft werden müssen, damit ein gute Gewinn hängen bleiben wird.



Superwip schrieb:


> Beleidige nicht Windows Mobile indem du es mit Windows Phone 7 in einen Topf wirfst!



Das stimmt, Windows Phone 6/6.1/6.5 sind um klassen besser als Windows Phone 7, das ist echt Müll.
Nur leider, wie immer, wird man das irgendwann brauchen, weil die neuen Handys Phon 6.x nicht mehr supporten. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Vergiss "Softwaremodding" nicht; wer das nicht will weiß es nicht besser



Softwaremodding ist aber auch nicht jedermanns Sache, ich mache das z.B. überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

> Er war schneller, ob dir das in deinem PC-Fanatismus passt, oder nicht...


 
Ich bin kein PC Fanatiker aber diese Heimcomputer waren damals was Apple heute ist: weitgehend geschlossene Systeme, zu nichts kompatibel außer zu sich selbst und mit OS und Hardware aus einer Hand von einem einzigen Hersteller

Daran ist das Konzept- zum Glück auch gescheitert

Vielmehr trauere ich etwa um die Ansätze PCs mit Alpha, Power PC oder ITANIUM CPUs zu etablieren



> Du wirst doch nicht müde zu erzählen, dass die Hersteller an den Konsolen kein Geld verdienen


 
Man muss auch den gesamten Lebenszyklus der Konsolen inklusive Entwicklungskosten betrachten und dann einen Strich drunter machen


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bin kein PC Fanatiker aber diese Heimcomputer waren damals was Apple heute ist: weitgehend geschlossene Systeme, zu nichts kompatibel außer zu sich selbst und mit OS und Hardware aus einer Hand von einem einzigen Hersteller



Das war das was ich in einem vorherigen Post meinte. Amiga an sich war gut, aber Commodore hat es versäumt vieles in die richtige Richtung zu lenken z.B. eine größere Kompatibilität zu PC Komponenten. Aber das war nur einer der vielen Fehler.



> Man muss auch den gesamten Lebenszyklus der Konsolen inklusive Entwicklungskosten betrachten und dann einen Strich drunter machen



Das wäre auf jeden Fall interessant zu sehen. Ich weiß nicht ob es da Aufstellungen/Schätzungen zu gibt, würde mich aber mal interessieren.
Übrigens hat Sony mit PS1 und 2 massig Gewinn erwirtschaftet. Gerade bei der 2 mit 150.000.000 verkauften Exemplaren haben die sich eine goldene Nase verdient.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Sony mit PS1 und 2 massig Gewinn erwirtschaftet. Gerade bei der 2 mit 250.000.000 verkauften Exemplaren haben die sich eine goldene Nase verdient.


 
Die PS2 hatte ja auch praktisch keinen Konkurrenten. Die erste Xbox war ein netter Gag, mehr nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die PS2 hatte ja auch praktisch keinen Konkurrenten. Die erste Xbox war ein netter Gag, mehr nicht.



Richtig.
Alleine GTA San Andreas hatte sich auf der PS2 18 Mio. mal verkauft. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Aber diese Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei..


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber diese Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei..


 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass diese Zeiten wieder kommen.

Aber diese VK-Zahlen haben Rockstar möglicherweise dazu bewogen in dieser Gen. verstärkt für die Konsolen zu entwickeln, und den PC leider etwas links liegen zu lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber diese Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei..


 
Weil die Konkurrenz größer ist. Immerhin gibts die Xbox 360 und viele sind auch von der PS2 zur Wii gegangen oder spielen gar nicht mehr, wie ein ehemaliger Schulfreund, der eine PS1 und PS2 hat, danach aber nichts mehr gekauft hat.
(und bevor einer fragt, nee, mit dem PC spielt er nicht, er spielt eben einfach nicht mehr, sowas soll vorkommen, einige werden eben Erwachsen )


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und bevor einer fragt, nee, mit dem PC spielt er nicht, er spielt eben einfach nicht mehr, sowas soll vorkommen, einige werden eben Erwachsen



Leute gibt's
Unglaublich.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Die Verkaufszahlen der PS2 alleine waren weit höher als die von Xbox 360 und PS3 zusammen...


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

Quanti? Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber heißt nicht "Kinetic", sondern "Kinect". ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leute gibt's
> Unglaublich.


 
Jop, echt eine Frechheit, wie kann man nicht mehr spielen wollen, nur weil man eine Familie gründen und täglich arbeitet. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen der PS2 alleine waren weit höher als die von Xbox 360 und PS3 zusammen...



Sag ich ja, die Konkurrenz ist größer, die heutigen Jugendlichen wollen keine Konsole mehr haben, denen reicht das Notebook, damit sie ihre soziale Netzwerke pflegen können und mit dem Handy werden dann ein paar Sachen gedaddelt.



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Quanti? Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber heißt nicht "Kinetic", sondern "Kinect". ^^



Keine Ahnung, habe ich eine Xbox, kenne ich mich mit dem Kram aus?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, echt eine Frechheit, wie kann man nicht mehr spielen wollen, nur weil man eine Familie gründen und täglich arbeitet.



Na und? Ein bisschen daddeln kann man trotzdem. Oder glaubst du die hunderte Millionen Spieler weltweit sind alle arbeitslos und haben keine Familie


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen der PS2 alleine waren weit höher als die von Xbox 360 und PS3 zusammen...


 Und höher als die der Spiele PCs in deutschen Haushalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oder glaubst du die hunderte Millionen Spieler weltweit sind alle arbeitslos und haben keine Familie


 
Tja, wenn ich mir ein paar WOW Foren anschauen....


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ich mir ein paar WOW Foren anschauen....



Oh ha. WOW. Das assoziiere ich immer mit dem Wort, das so klingt wie die zähflüssige Flüssigkeit, die aus einem Baum austritt und wo dann noch IV hinter steht.
Keine Ahnung warum, aber irgendwie haben viele Leute (nicht alle) die das spielen, seeeehr viel Zeit....


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ist aber ein Goldesel, was PC Spiele angeht.
Ich frage mich, wie lange das noch dauert, bis man für alle Games, die man online spielen will, extra Gebühren bezahlen muss.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

Ich konnte damit nie was anfangen und bin kaum über Level 15 hinaus gekommen. ^^ Aber WoW ist wirklich 'ne extreme Goldgrube.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Goldesel, was PC Spiele angeht.
> Ich frage mich, wie lange das noch dauert, bis man für alle Games, die man online spielen will, extra Gebühren bezahlen muss.



Es wird ja eigentlich ständig irgendwo von Analysten prophezeit, dass die "umsonst" Zeit im Internet, nicht nur was online Gaming angeht, bald vorbei ist. Mal abwarten, wie lange sich die Firmen diese (möglichen) Milliarden noch entgehen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es wird ja eigentlich ständig irgendwo von Analysten prophezeit, dass die "umsonst" Zeit im Internet, nicht nur was online Gaming angeht, bald vorbei ist. Mal abwarten, wie lange sich die Firmen diese (möglichen) Milliarden noch entgehen lassen.


 
Na ja, DLC ist ja nur der Anfang.
Andererseits könnte man, wenn man gehässiger Konsolero ist () fragen, wo denn der WOW Nachfolger bleibt.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, DLC ist ja nur der Anfang.
> Andererseits könnte man, wenn man gehässiger Konsolero ist () fragen, wo denn der WOW Nachfolger bleibt.


 Cataclysm ist denke ich mal besser als jedes Map Pack


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Cataclysm ist denke ich mal besser als jedes Map Pack


 
Hmm, in DX 11 etwa? hoch auflösende Texturen?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mich jedenfalls mit Online-Gaming nicht anfreunden. Ich spiele viel lieber Single Player.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jedenfalls mit Online-Gaming nicht anfreunden. Ich spiele viel lieber Single Player.


 
Jop, mir egal ob Rollengame oder Shooter, entweder gar nicht, wie Rollengames, weil grotte...  oder Shooter, immer gerne, aber nur Single Player. Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht, wenn das Game gut ist, spiele ich das auch mehrmals durch.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

> Hmm, in DX 11 etwa? hoch auflösende Texturen?


 
DX11: ja

Hochauflösende Texturen: na ja... teils durchaus zumindest etwas besser als davor


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> DX11: ja



Wo denn DX11 und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "zur Verbesserung der Performance". 



Superwip schrieb:


> Hochauflösende Texturen: na ja... teils durchaus zumindest etwas besser als davor



Aber dann eben nur für die Erweiterungen, nicht für das gesamte Game, also das, was schon alt ist, oder?
(Zum Glück kenne ich mich mit WOW nicht aus )


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2011)

> Wo denn DX11 und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "zur Verbesserung der Performance".


 
Mit DX11 kann man dynamische Spiegelungen auf Wasserflächen aktivieren; du brauchst mir nicht zu sagen, dass man dergleichen auch ohne DX11 realisieren könnte, jedenfalls gibt es durchaus einen relevanten optischen Mehrwert auch wenn der Hauptvorteil dennoch die Verbesserung der Effizienz/Performance auf entsprechenden GPUs ist


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> auch wenn der Hauptvorteil dennoch die Verbesserung der Effizienz/Performance auf entsprechenden GPUs ist


 
Wenn wenigstens das häufiger genutzt würde. In Games wie beispielsweise The Witcher 2 hätte DX11 zur Performance-Steigerung durchaus sinnvoll sein können.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Wer sagt denn das die kommenden Konsolen das DX11 nicht beherrschen? Bei der neuen XBox kann ich mir das locker vorstellen. Und dann? Dann hat der PC wieder ein Schmankerl was PC Only ist weniger.


----------



## sfc (28. Juli 2011)

Dann hat der PC eben DX12 oder 13^^


----------



## we3dm4n (28. Juli 2011)

Wieso sollten Konsolen sich an DX halten? Schließlich ist es der PC, der mit Portierungen klarkommen muss


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Juli 2011)

Es gibt doch kein DirectX für eine Konsole. 
Das ist ja auch der Vorteil bei einer Konsole. So kann man alle Games 100% auf eine GPU optimieren.


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2011)

Die (Direct)Xbox nutzt DirectX 8.1, die (Direct)Xbox 360 nutzt DirectX 9.0c

Wie viele Spiele letztendlich wirklich ausschließlich DirectX als Grafikschnittstelle nutzen ist unbekannt aber man sollte die Zahl nicht unterschätzen

Die DirectX Version steht aber auch für die Fähigkeiten, die ein GPU hardwareseitig bietet... oder nicht bietet


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die (Direct)Xbox nutzt DirectX 8.1, die (Direct)Xbox 360 nutzt DirectX 9.0c
> 
> Wie viele Spiele letztendlich wirklich ausschließlich DirectX als Grafikschnittstelle nutzen ist unbekannt aber man sollte die Zahl nicht unterschätzen
> 
> Die DirectX Version steht aber auch für die Fähigkeiten, die ein GPU hardwareseitig bietet... oder nicht bietet


 
Es gibt kein DX für irgendeine Konsole warum auch. Die Hardware bei einer Konsole wird direkt angesprochen, da es ja nur eine Hardware Konfiguration gibt. Man verwechselt es mit den Grafikeffekten und Fähigkeiten, die eine GPU beherrscht. Die Xbox360 GPU ist einer DX9.0c GPU ähnlich und hat die selben Effecte und Fähigkeiten nur brauch man beim Programmieren eines Konsolen Game kein DX, man kann direkt auf der Hardware programmieren und so die Hardware der Konsole bis zu 100% auslasten, was beim PC nie der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2011)

"Die Hardware direkt ansprechen" ist nicht einfach, alleine deswegen ist das sicherlich eher die Ausnahme als die Regel

Die Unterstützung der genannten DirectX Versionen ist übrigens definitiv ein offizielles Feature der Xbox für die die DirecX Schnittstelle auch namensgebend war


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> ... auch wenn der Hauptvorteil dennoch die Verbesserung der Effizienz/Performance auf entsprechenden GPUs ist


 
Wieso wusste ich, dass das kommen wird. 
Mich nervt es, wenn der Spruch mit der Performance Verbesserung kommt. Was soll das? Sind doch schon 120 Frames, wozu 130 Frames? Lieber will ich fette Effekte sehen, sonst kann ich auch bei Windows XP und DX 9 bleiben.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso wusste ich, dass das kommen wird.
> Mich nervt es, wenn der Spruch mit der Performance Verbesserung kommt. Was soll das? Sind doch schon 120 Frames, wozu 130 Frames? Lieber will ich fette Effekte sehen, sonst kann ich auch bei Windows XP und DX 9 bleiben.


 
Da gebe ich Quanti recht. Qualität statt massig Frames. Alles über 40 ist eh überbewertet.

@superwip: 

Bist du der Typ in deinem Avatar?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Quanti recht. Qualität statt massig Frames. Alles über 40 ist eh überbewertet.



Ich hab doch deswegen eine DX11 Karte, weil ich DX11 Effekte in den Games sehen will.
Auf die Performance beiße ich mir einen, mein Kram hat genug Leistung. Die Tech Demos sehen ja schick aus, aber was nützt es mir, wenn das nur Demos sind und ich das nie im Game erleben kann? 



orca26 schrieb:


> @superwip:
> 
> Bist du der Typ in deinem Avatar?



Könnte auch Zachary Quinto sein.


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2011)

> Wieso wusste ich, dass das kommen wird.
> Mich nervt es, wenn der Spruch mit der Performance Verbesserung kommt. Was soll das? Sind doch schon 120 Frames, wozu 130 Frames? Lieber will ich fette Effekte sehen, sonst kann ich auch bei Windows XP und DX 9 bleiben.


 
Nicht alle DX11 Karten sind High-End Karten...

Und mehr als vielleicht 20fps sind bei WoW in einigen Situationen fast illusorisch wobei hier wohl eher der CPU und/oder RAM in Kombination mit nicht ganz optimaler/zeitgemäßer Programmierung limitieren



> Bist du der Typ in deinem Avatar?


 
Ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nicht alle DX11 Karten sind High-End Karten...



Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, ändert aber nichts daran, dass DX 11 für Effekte genutzt werden sollte und nicht für die Performance. Letztendlich kannst du alles auch mit DX9 darstellen, ist halt dann aufwändiger.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und mehr als vielleicht 20fps sind bei WoW in einigen Situationen fast illusorisch wobei hier wohl eher der CPU und/oder RAM in Kombination mit nicht ganz optimaler/zeitgemäßer Programmierung limitieren



Onlinerollenspiele sind von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Meist von der Anzahl der Mitspieler auf der gleichen Map. Dann klappt auch das beste High End System zusammen, wenn viel los ist.
WOW ist aber besondern für die Mittelklasse gemacht, bzw. für die, die seltener Aufrüsten, denn die Community würde schon sehr meckern, wenn sie für jedes Addon einen neuen Rechner bräuchte.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

> Bist du der Typ in deinem Avatar?
> 
> 
> Ja


 
Ne oder?


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2011)

Wieso? Findest du mich so schön?


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

... 

Also ich sage da nix zu 

Aber ich würde nie mein Foto hier ins Ava setzen. Nachher erkennt mich noch einer.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also ich sage da nix zu
> 
> Aber ich würde nie mein Foto hier ins Ava setzen. Nachher erkennt mich noch einer.




Warum net ? Wenn du auf die Gamescom oder so gehst dann sieht dich ja auch jeder xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Warum net ? Wenn du auf die Gamescom oder so gehst dann sieht dich ja auch jeder xD


 
... und wenn du in Pr0ns mitspielst, haben viele einen völlig neuen Eindruck von dir.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und wenn du in Pr0ns mitspielst, haben viele einen völlig neuen Eindruck von dir.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Konsole im Wohnzimmer eine noch zentralere Rolle spielt ist dies toll. Aber! Der Rückzug an seinen Rechner ohne Frau/Freundin und Kinder u.s.w. darf nicht fehlen. Das ist ein Punkt bei dem der Pc für mich die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Der Rückzug an seinen Rechner ohne Frau/Freundin und Kinder u.s.w. darf nicht fehlen. Das ist ein Punkt bei dem der Pc für mich die Nase vorn hat.


 
Es gibt nur noch einen Ort, an dem "mann" alleine ist, das ist das Klo, und auch nur dann, wenn er eh alleine im Haus ist.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch deswegen eine DX11 Karte, weil ich DX11 Effekte in den Games sehen will.
> Auf die Performance beiße ich mir einen, mein Kram hat genug Leistung. Die Tech Demos sehen ja schick aus, aber was nützt es mir, wenn das nur Demos sind und ich das nie im Game erleben kann?


 
Doch, viele Spielen anscheinend 24/7 Benchmarks.
Wenn man einige Threads in der Vergangenheit verfolgt hat, vor allem im bezug mit der Fermieinfuehrung



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso wusste ich, dass das kommen wird.
> Mich  nervt es, wenn der Spruch mit der Performance Verbesserung kommt. Was  soll das? Sind doch schon 120 Frames, wozu 130 Frames? Lieber will ich  fette Effekte sehen, sonst kann ich auch bei Windows XP und DX 9  bleiben.


 
Weil doch vielzuviele auf viele viele Frames stehen, und die erklaeren  dir dann auch warum sie den Unterschied von 120 auf 130 FpS erkennen und  warum das wichtig ist.



orca26 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also ich sage da nix zu
> 
> Aber ich würde nie mein Foto hier ins Ava setzen. Nachher erkennt mich noch einer.


 
  Aber du hast doch ein Foto von dir, orca... xD




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und wenn du in Pr0ns mitspielst,  haben viele einen völlig neuen Eindruck von dir.


 
 Ja aber die Konsoleros nicht, weil Konsolen und Porn? kA wie gut das funktioniert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja aber die Konsoleros nicht, weil Konsolen und Porn? kA wie gut das funktioniert.




Da verstehe ich jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang


----------



## fear.de (28. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da verstehe ich jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang


 
Ist beides für Kellerkinder


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da verstehe ich jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang


 
Ich auch nicht, jede Konsole kann doch Videos abspielen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, jede Konsole kann doch Videos abspielen.


 

Ja das meine ich ja


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, jede Konsole kann doch Videos abspielen.


 
Das kann aber jeder billige 5 Jahre alter PC viel besser!

Frei nach Superwip.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das kann aber jeder billige 5 Jahre alter PC viel besser!
> 
> Frei nach Superwip.


 

Was den besser ?


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was den besser ?


 
Hast du denn die letzten 320 Seiten Thread nicht durchgelesen?
Einfach alles!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das kann aber jeder billige 5 Jahre alter PC viel besser!


 
Jop, ein uralter PC ruckelt dabei.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hast du denn die letzten 320 Seiten Thread nicht durchgelesen?
> Einfach alles!




Naja wenn du das so sagst!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ein uralter PC ruckelt dabei.



Genau so ist es


Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du das so sagst!


 
Lies dir halt die Postings von Superwip nochmal alle durch, also wirklich ALLE, dann wirst du das auch verstehen.

Er erklaert doch da auf eindrucksvolle Weise, warum das so ist, egal welche Gegenargumente gebracht werden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Lies dir halt die Postings von Superwip nochmal alle durch, also wirklich ALLE, dann wirst du das auch verstehen.
> 
> Er erklaert doch da auf eindrucksvolle Weise, warum das so ist, egal welche Gegenargumente gebracht werden.




Naja ich diskutiere schon lange hier mit!

Und was Superwip alles schreibt entspricht nicht alles der Wahrheit! Egal welche Gegenargumente gebracht werden


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2011)

> Aber ich würde nie mein Foto hier ins Ava setzen. Nachher erkennt mich noch einer.



Das wäre ja schrecklich! 



> ... und wenn du in Pr0ns mitspielst, haben viele einen völlig neuen Eindruck von dir.



Keine Sorge


> Und was Superwip alles schreibt entspricht nicht alles der Wahrheit! Egal welche Gegenargumente gebracht werden


 
Oh, was für ein Argument!


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2011)

> Aber du hast doch ein Foto von dir, orca... xD


 
xD ja aber so schlecht getroffen da ich so dick aussehe


----------



## acc (29. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was den besser ?



nix für ungut, aber das stimmt in der tat . bessere codec/containeruntersützung ist nunmal nicht zu verachten, dazu kommen noch schmankerl wie hardwaredecodierung bei niedrigeren stromverbrauch als deine xbox hinzu . von der freien auswahl des bevorzugten players, wenn man bestimmte features braucht, ganz zu schweigen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

acc schrieb:


> nix für ungut, aber das stimmt in der tat . bessere codec/containeruntersützung ist nunmal nicht zu verachten, dazu kommen noch schmankerl wie hardwaredecodierung bei niedrigeren stromverbrauch als deine xbox hinzu . von der freien auswahl des bevorzugten players, wenn man bestimmte features braucht, ganz zu schweigen .


 
Ich bezweifel mal, dass ein Gaming Rechner, wie wir alle einen haben, weniger Strom bei HD Videos zieht als eine Xbox.


----------



## Primer (29. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel mal, dass ein Gaming Rechner, wie wir alle einen haben, weniger Strom bei HD Videos zieht als eine Xbox.


 
Das kommt ganz darauf an ob man das jeweilige Slim Modell besitzt oder nicht. Die alten nehmen sich mit um die 150-170Watt nichts gegenüber einem Desktop.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an ob man das jeweilige Slim Modell besitzt oder nicht. Die alten nehmen sich mit um die 150-170Watt nichts gegenüber einem Desktop.


 
Das stimmt aber nicht. Eine Xbox zieht unter Last 110 Watt, die alten 150 Watt. Last bedeutet aber, dass CPU und Grafikkarte am Limit laufen, was bei HD Wiedergabe aber nicht der Fall ist.

Ich muss eine Kumpel man anhauen, der kann das mal messen.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juli 2011)

Das mess ich dir auch. Ich fass mit der Hand drauf, und je nach gefühlter Wärme geb ich dir den Verbrauch durch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das mess ich dir auch. Ich fass mit der Hand drauf, und je nach gefühlter Wärme geb ich dir den Verbrauch durch.


 
Warm sind die Dinger immer. 


Edit:
Mal im Netz geguckt und was gefunden: 138 Watt bei Videowiedergabe mit der alten Box
Test: Microsoft Xbox 360 (Seite 27) - 04.12.2005 - ComputerBase

Das war aber 2005, bevor die ganzen Shrinks kamen, heute sollte das deutlich weniger sein.


Nochmal Edit:
Hier ist eine neue Tabelle, da zieht die 2007er Xbox nur noch 118 Watt.
Konsolen-Stromverbrauch: Wii vor Xbox und PS3 - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Juli 2011)

Mein Rechener zieht 150Watt im DVD Modus.
Leider bleibt die Vcore immer auf dem selben Wert und die CPU zieht 70% des Stroms trotz 2,2GHz


----------



## acc (29. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel mal, dass ein Gaming Rechner, wie wir alle einen haben, weniger Strom bei HD Videos zieht als eine Xbox.



ich meinte schon einen kleinen kompakten htpc und keine gaming-kiste .


----------



## Primer (29. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warm sind die Dinger immer.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Aso, ich habe bei CB nur den 138Watt Wert gesehen und dann ein paar draufgerechnet, weil da Idle Oberfläche stand. Scheint aber bei 138Watt zu bleiben. Die PS3 will da ein wenig mehr haben und gönnt sich 170Watt in der BRD Wiedergabe. Die Differenz ist letztendlich aber eher gering, wenn man mal in der gleichen Leistungsklasse bleiben würde. Selbst wenn man eine Bilanz zwischen den Slim Modellen und gutem Rechner stellt, wären das effektiv wahrscheinlich keine 10€ unterschied im Jahr.
Würde man zB ein ähnlich konzipiertes Gerät wie einen Laptob nehmen wäre  der verbrauch vermutlich sogar nochmal deutlich geringer als bei den  Slim Modellen ohnehin schon.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich finde diese Umfrage sinnlos, Sorry aber ist so

The Witcher 2 an der PS3 zocken? Nein Danke lieber am PC an der Konsole wäre mir das zu umständlich.
Oder mein Zugsimulator an der PS3?? Ne Danke ist schon am PC schwer genug die Objekte zu positionieren.

Ratchet and Clank Serie am PC?? Meine Arme Tastatur wäre schon lange Schrott wenn ich mir vorstelle wie oft ich nur in 2 Stunden zocken die X Taste benutze zum Springen.

Oder Wipeout am PC?? Ne Danke die Reaktionen habe ich nicht an der Tastatur die ich am PS3 Controller habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Juli 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Umfrage sinnlos, Sorry aber ist so



Ich denke, eine Umfrage ist es schon lange nicht mehr, sondern eher ein allgemeiner "Konsole vs. PC Diskussions-Thread"


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, eine Umfrage ist es schon lange nicht mehr, sondern eher ein allgemeiner "Konsole vs. PC Diskussions-Thread"




Ja so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

Hatt man bei intel CPU kein tool wie phenommsr ? Wo man die spannungen an die p states einstellen kann.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Hatt man bei intel CPU kein tool wie phenommsr ? Wo man die spannungen an die p states einstellen kann.



Was soll das jetzt?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Hatt man bei intel CPU kein tool wie phenommsr ? Wo man die spannungen an die p states einstellen kann.




Phenom und Intel


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

acc schrieb:


> ich meinte schon einen kleinen kompakten htpc und keine gaming-kiste .


 
Also meinst du den zweit Rechner, den viele haben?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also meinst du den zweit Rechner, den viele haben?



Ich hab sogar 3 weitere Rechner 

Nee Scherz..


----------



## PC GAMER (29. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Weil du lieber am TV zockst?




Hattest du langeweile oder zuvielzeit???    nicht negativ gemeint


----------



## Verminaard (29. Juli 2011)

Fuers Quoten von ganzen Superwipposts sollte man irgendeine angemessene Strafe bekommen.
Das echt grausam sowas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Fuers Quoten von ganzen Superwipposts sollte man irgendeine angemessene Strafe bekommen.
> Das echt grausam sowas.


 
Jop, mal einen Mod in diesen Thread schicken, der kann dann gleich den ganzen Spam entfernen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2011)

Das mit diesen Extrem Posts geht mir hier ehh auf die Eier... Kann ja wohl net angehen das hier Romane gepostet werden oder gar nur Zitiert wird. Am besten jeden Satz des Vorposts zitieren und dann was dazu posten... das ist hochinteressant für alle die gerade in den Thread einsteigen wollen....

@Topic:

Habe mir gerade überlegt ob ich mir das Game Riddick kaufen soll. Da war wieder die Frage: PC oder XBox?... Nun,habe mich für die Version für die Xbox entschieden. DRM soll bei der PC Version zum Kotzen sein. Genau wie damals bei Two Worlds,Mass Effect,The Witcher 2 (zu Anfang)... Tja PC Spiele und DRM lässt grüßen. Leider oft genug in der Form das ich das Spiel mit dem Kauf eher "leihe"...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade überlegt ob ich mir das Game Riddick kaufen soll.


 
Vertrau mir, spar dir das Geld, egal ob Konsole oder PC.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2011)

In dem Thread wurden sowieso alle Vor- und Nachteile 1000 mal aufgeführt. Gibt hier nix neues mehr. Was besser ist entscheidet sowieso jeder individuell für sich selber (hatte ich schon auf Seite 36 geschrieben  ). 

Bezüglich langer Posts ist GR-Thunderstorm immernoch in Führung, glaub ich. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-234.html#post2901132

Echt die Härte. 

The Chronicles of Riddick ist schon ein einigermaßen gutes Spiel, vorallem weil auch der grafisch aufgewertete erste Teil mit dabei ist ( der erste Teil ist sogar besser imo). Das Game hat Atmo. Auf "quantenslipstream" würd ich nicht hören, denn der findet auch Toptitel wie Resident Evil, Bioshock, Stalker und Metro 2033 nicht gut.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> The Chronicles of Riddick ist schon ein einigermaßen gutes Spiel, vorallem weil auch der grafisch aufgewertete erste Teil mit dabei ist ( der erste Teil ist sogar besser imo). Das Game hat Atmo..



Sign.
Ist ein gutes Game!


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Habe es mir bestellt. Aber nur gebraucht und auf Xbox360


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> In dem Thread wurden sowieso alle Vor- und Nachteile 1000 mal aufgeführt. Gibt hier nix neues mehr. Was besser ist entscheidet sowieso jeder individuell für sich selber (hatte ich schon auf Seite 36 geschrieben  ).
> 
> Bezüglich langer Posts ist GR-Thunderstorm immernoch in Führung, glaub ich. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-234.html#post2901132
> 
> ...




OMG 

Da ist ja eine Lebensgeschichte kürzer als der Post


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

An dieser stelle muss ich als PCler einen Mythos zerschlagen , und zwar ... "Konsolen sind daran schuld , das Spielehersteller keine Games mit besserer Optik und dx10+ Programmieren" .

Wie in der neuen PCGH zu lesen ist , sind nicht die Konsolen daran schuld , sondern die User (wovon es sehr viele gibt) die auf ihren dx9 Grakas und ihr 32bit XP bestehen 
Also PCler sind daran schuld das es nicht weitergeht (aber nicht wir hier im Forum , weil das ist ja "Ex"treme).


----------



## Aufpassen (30. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> An dieser stelle muss ich als PCler einen Mythos zerschlagen , und zwar ... "Konsolen sind daran schuld , das Spielehersteller keine Games mit besserer Optik und dx10+ Programmieren" .
> 
> Wie in der neuen PCGH zu lesen ist , sind nicht die Konsolen daran schuld , sondern die User (wovon es sehr viele gibt) die auf ihren dx9 Grakas und ihr 32bit XP bestehen
> Also PCler sind daran schuld das es nicht weitergeht (aber nicht wir hier im Forum , weil das ist ja "Ex"treme).



Aber genau die Leute, die DX9 Grakas besitzen & noch an ihrem 32-Bit Windows hängen, sind meistens die Leute die eine Konsole zum Zocken benutzen.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja,das sind die Geizkragen die versuchen einen Rechner der 8 Jahre ist immer noch mit den neusten Games zu füttern. Die geben kein Geld aus und die haben auch keine Konsole.Ich kenne so Typen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> An dieser stelle muss ich als PCler einen Mythos zerschlagen , und zwar ... "Konsolen sind daran schuld , das Spielehersteller keine Games mit besserer Optik und dx10+ Programmieren" .
> 
> Wie in der neuen PCGH zu lesen ist , sind nicht die Konsolen daran schuld , sondern die User (wovon es sehr viele gibt) die auf ihren dx9 Grakas und ihr 32bit XP bestehen
> Also PCler sind daran schuld das es nicht weitergeht (aber nicht wir hier im Forum , weil das ist ja "Ex"treme).




EA und Dice machen es vor

Wer kein Win Vista oder Win 7 hat braucht sich erst gar kein BF3 kaufen
Wenn das alle so machen würden dann währe das alles anders


----------



## Aufpassen (30. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,das sind die Geizkragen die versuchen einen Rechner der 8 Jahre ist immer noch mit den neusten Games zu füttern. Die geben kein Geld aus und die haben auch keine Konsole.Ich kenne so Typen.



Ja solche Leute kenne ich auch nur zu gut.

Letztens hat sich einer beschwert, dass Witcher 2 nicht auf seiner 6800 GT anständig läuft...


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Also klar,ich bin Konsolen Fan und PC Fan... aber was in letzter Zeit am PC und den Neuerscheinungen abging... The Witcher 2,Homefront um mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen,da bekommt man doch immer weniger Bock Games für den PC zum Release zu kaufen weil man sie gar net erst gestartet kriegt oder mit DRM Tücken zu kämpfen hat. Oder eben es sind Grafikbomben die net richtig laufen selbst wenn man schon recht vernünftige Hardware hat.


----------



## Aufpassen (30. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Also klar,ich bin Konsolen Fan und PC Fan... aber was in letzter Zeit am PC und den Neuerscheinungen abging... The Witcher 2,Homefront um mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen,da bekommt man doch immer weniger Bock Games für den PC zum Release zu kaufen weil man sie gar net erst gestartet kriegt oder mit DRM Tücken zu kämpfen hat. Oder eben es sind Grafikbomben die net richtig laufen selbst wenn man schon recht vernünftige Hardware hat.



Nja dieses Jahr gab es außer Crysis 2 & Witcher 2 sonst eig. nichts wirklich besonderes.

Letztes Jahr dagegen war wirklich ein Spielejahr.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

Noch läuft bei mir alles wie es soll 

Bin aber mal gespannt ab wann das nicht mehr so ist


----------



## Aufpassen (30. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch läuft bei mir alles wie es soll
> 
> Bin aber mal gespannt ab wann das nicht mehr so ist



Dies trifft ein wenn die Konsolenports immer schlechter portiert werden..


----------



## Primer (30. Juli 2011)

Den Vogel in Sachen DRM schießt übrigens demnächst wieder Ubisoft ab, die halten doch wirklich weiter an dem "always ON" -Schutz Fest!? Man bezeichnet das System gar als Erfolg, da man sich zu der Aussage verleiten lässt, das dadurch die Schwarzkopien zurück gegangen seien....so wie die Verkaufszahlen der betroffenen Titel wohl auch, aber das sagt man ja nicht. Weiterhin ist es interessant wie es Entwickler und Publisher immer wieder schaffen die ach so hohe Schwarzkopien Rate zu ermitteln!?
Na wenigstens steht der Publisher damit ganz allein auf weiter Flur, auch wenn ich den ein oder anderen Titel bis jetzt interessant finde.


  Ich persönlich kann mit einer einmaligen Onlineaktivierung prima leben und das stört mich genauso wenig wie Steam, aber der UBI Schutz ist mir dann doch zu pervers, aber ein Glück das dieser schon geknackt ist^^


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Mich kotzt das dermaßen an was die mit dem Kopierschutz machen. Das ist ein Grund warum ich Ubi Games zumeist auf der KOnsole hole. SC Convincton z.B.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (30. Juli 2011)

Haben die bei AC Brotherhood das nicht auf einmal Online Aktivierung schon geändert. Das konnte man ja auch so Offline zocken, oder?


----------



## M. Polle (30. Juli 2011)

Jap, kann mich dem nur anschließen, auch wenn ich hier für manch einen schon zu der Gruppe der bremsenden PS Spielern gehöre
Aber mit meinem System kann ich noch das spielen, was ich auf dem PC zocken will, zuletzt Crysis 2, TW 2. Dass ich da absolut Abstriche in der Grafik machen muss, ist mir bewusst, deswegen schwärz ich dafür auch keinen an.
Und für andere Spiele, gerade wegen dem verdammten Kopierschutz, bzw. besser den Mechanismen, hole ich mir mittlerweile viele Spiele für die XBOX, da es da einfach unkomplizierter ist.


----------



## Summerboy85 (30. Juli 2011)

Korrekt - aus dem Grunde habe ich Assassins Creed auch auf Konsole gezockt.

Wobei es dort auch losgeht - zumindest wer online zocken will findet bei EA den schönen Onlinepass, der den Gebrauchtspielemarkt behindern soll. Da ich mehr wert auf einen guten Singleplayer lege stört es mich nicht. Aber die Tendenz ist auch auf Konsolen erkennbar.

Beispiel Homefront. Hab ich auf Konsole durchgezockt und dann ohne viel Verlust verkauft. Auf dem PC wäre das wegen STEAM nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> An dieser stelle muss ich als PCler einen Mythos zerschlagen , und zwar ... "Konsolen sind daran schuld , das Spielehersteller keine Games mit besserer Optik und dx10+ Programmieren" .
> 
> Wie in der neuen PCGH zu lesen ist , sind nicht die Konsolen daran schuld , sondern die User (wovon es sehr viele gibt) die auf ihren dx9 Grakas und ihr 32bit XP bestehen
> Also PCler sind daran schuld das es nicht weitergeht (aber nicht wir hier im Forum , weil das ist ja "Ex"treme).



Cool, ist ja der Spass auf jeder Party. Sag mal die Seite, das will ich mir mal durchlesen


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Summerboy85 schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel Homefront. Hab ich auf Konsole durchgezockt und dann ohne viel Verlust verkauft. Auf dem PC wäre das wegen STEAM nicht möglich gewesen.



Nochmal: man kann Steam gestützte Games für den PC sehr wohl wiederverkaufen. Auch das genannte Homefront. Sobald man es deinstallieren will öffnet sich Steam, will sein Passwort und anschließend wird das entsprechende Game deinstalliert: der Key ist wieder frei!

Aber im allgemeinen hast du recht. In Punkto Wiederverkauf ist Konsole die Wahl.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2011)

Ein über Steam aktiviertes Spiel ist permanent mit dem Account verbunden. Ausserdem steht in den AGB's, dass man Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen darf.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (30. Juli 2011)

Den größten Nachteil den ich bei Konsolen sehe ist die Abhängigkeit von der Hardware und Online Dienste (Wie soll man dann noch Patches installieren und gekaufte DLC wieder runterladen wenn irgendwann das Network off geht). Irgendwann ist die Kiste am Arsch, es werden keine weiteren Produziert ergo die ganzen Games sind für den Müll. Ich gehöre ja auch zu der Fraktion, welche auch noch Games zockt, die vor 10+ Jahren mal rauskamen. Am PC kann man sich ja noch mit Emulatoren & Co. behelfen, wobei ich auch weiß, dass das mit der Abwärtskompatibilität dort auch so eine Sache ist


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ein über Steam aktiviertes Spiel ist permanent mit dem Account verbunden. Ausserdem steht in den AGB's, dass man Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen darf.



das ist Unsinn.Punkt.

Wenn du dir bei Amazon sach ich mal ein Spiel holst,wie das genannte Homefront oder MW2,oder von mir aus auch Siper Ghost Warrior (die habe ich gekauft *und verkauft!*),sie installierst,über STeam aktivierst (Keyeingabe) sind sie so zu deinstallieren wie ich es oben beschrieben habe und anschliessend ist der Key frei und ein gebraucht Käufer kann sie ebenfalls so installieren und deinstallieren.

Wenn ihr es noch nicht gemacht habt hört auf sowas zu erzählen.

Wenn es anders wäre,glaubst du dann kann man bei Amazon genannte Games noch gebraucht erstehen?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2011)

> An dieser stelle muss ich als PCler einen Mythos zerschlagen , und zwar ... "Konsolen sind daran schuld , das Spielehersteller keine Games mit besserer Optik und dx10+ Programmieren" .
> Wie in der neuen PCGH zu lesen ist , sind nicht die Konsolen daran schuld , sondern die User (wovon es sehr viele gibt) die auf ihren dx9 Grakas und ihr 32bit XP bestehen
> Also PCler sind daran schuld das es nicht weitergeht (aber nicht wir hier im Forum , weil das ist ja "Ex"treme).





Split99999 schrieb:


> Cool, ist ja der Spass auf jeder Party. Sag mal die Seite, das will ich mir mal durchlesen



Ja, ja, das hast du nicht gerne wenn jemand diese Meinung vertritt.
Ich weiß noch gut, als ich das mal das vor einigen Monaten gesagt habe. Da konnte ich mir von dir was anhören.....


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2011)

orca26 

Ja ok, hab mal gegoogelt: Bei Retail-Versionen trifft das zu, bei digitalem Erwerb nicht. 

Spieleverkauf in Steam: Valve gewinnt vor Bundesgerichtshof - Golem.de


Cook2211 

Ist ja auch nicht korrekt. Ich werde auf den Artikel in der neuen PCGH aber auch noch zu sprechen kommen. Also hier im Thread ne.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht korrekt. Ich werde auf den Artikel in der neuen PCGH aber auch noch zu sprechen kommen.



Ich habe sie noch nicht. Als Nicht-Abonnent bekommt man sie glaube ich erst ab Montag.
Ich würde aber beispielsweise DX9 Unterstützung wegen XP nicht kategorisch ausschließen.
Aber das hatten wir beide ja schon zu genüge


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Haben die bei AC Brotherhood das nicht auf einmal Online Aktivierung schon geändert. Das konnte man ja auch so Offline zocken, oder?


 
Wurde die permanente Abfrage nicht mit einem Patch deaktiviert?



Split99999 schrieb:


> orca26
> 
> Ja ok, hab mal gegoogelt: Bei Retail-Versionen trifft das zu, bei digitalem Erwerb nicht.



Du hast als Retail Käufer auch eine DVD, die du weiter geben kannst. Wenn man sich das Game über Steam gezogen hat, hat man nichts, außer einer ISO und die ist an den Account gebunden (kenne ich zumindest nicht anders).
Man könnte es höchstens so machen, dass man für jedes Game einen eigenen Account hat und den Account dann verkauft.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wurde die permanente Abfrage nicht mit einem Patch deaktiviert?



Das war bei AC II nach den ganzen Kritiken der Fall.
Bei ACB war es von vorne herein abgemildert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 



> Ich habe sie noch nicht. Als Nicht-Abonnent bekommt man sie glaube ich erst ab Montag.
> Ich würde aber beispielsweise DX9 Unterstützung wegen XP nicht kategorisch ausschließen.
> Aber das hatten wir beide ja schon zu genüge



Jo, müssen wir noch etwas warten oder ein Abonnent rezitiert den Artikel hier. Es ging ja um DX 9 als DX-Standard ^^


quantenslipstream



> Du hast als Retail Käufer auch eine DVD, die du weiter geben kannst. Wenn man sich das Game über Steam gezogen hat, hat man nichts, außer einer ISO und die ist an den Account gebunden (kenne ich zumindest nicht anders).
> Man könnte es höchstens so machen, dass man für jedes Game einen eigenen Account hat und den Account dann verkauft.



Ich hab bis jetzt immer einen Key von Steam genannt bekommen bei digitalem Kauf. Den Account darf man ja leider nicht verkaufen (wobei ichs trotzdem mache :p) . 

_ Sie dürfen nicht Ihr Passwort oder Ihr Benutzerkonto Dritten mitteilen, es mit Ihnen teilen oder anderweitig die Nutzung gestatten. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie persönlich verantwortlich sind für die Nutzung Ihres Passwortes und Ihres Benutzerkontos und für sämtliche Datenübertragungen und Vorgänge innerhalb von Steam, die aus der Nutzung Ihres Benutzernamens oder Passwortes resultieren. Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben._

Steam Subscriber Agreement


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt immer einen Key von Steam genannt bekommen bei digitalem Kauf. Den Account darf man ja leider nicht verkaufen (wobei ichs trotzdem mache :p) .
> 
> _ Sie dürfen nicht Ihr Passwort oder Ihr Benutzerkonto Dritten mitteilen, es mit Ihnen teilen oder anderweitig die Nutzung gestatten. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie persönlich verantwortlich sind für die Nutzung Ihres Passwortes und Ihres Benutzerkontos und für sämtliche Datenübertragungen und Vorgänge innerhalb von Steam, die aus der Nutzung Ihres Benutzernamens oder Passwortes resultieren. Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben._
> 
> Steam Subscriber Agreement


 
Du gibts also eine illegale Handlung zu?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2011)

Jo 

Achtung, jetzt kommts: Ich geh auch manchmal bei Rot über die Strasse


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Achtung, jetzt kommts: Ich geh auch manchmal bei Rot über die Strasse



Du alter Gangster


----------



## Primer (30. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Nochmal: man kann Steam gestützte Games für den PC sehr wohl wiederverkaufen. Auch das genannte Homefront. Sobald man es deinstallieren will öffnet sich Steam, will sein Passwort und anschließend wird das entsprechende Game deinstalliert: der Key ist wieder frei!
> 
> Aber im allgemeinen hast du recht. In Punkto Wiederverkauf ist Konsole die Wahl.


 
Aha, das habe ich noch gar nicht gewusst und ehrlich gesagt räumt das ja so ziemlich meinen größten Kritikpunkt an Steam aus. Ich werds wohl gleich mal mit Mafia II probieren...

Riesen Dank!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Ich werde Steam auch weiterhin mit aller Macht boykottieren.


----------



## Primer (30. Juli 2011)

Hmm, mal ne Frage orca, kann es sein das dies nur bei manchen Spielen geht?
Also ich habe mir Mafia II als Retail geholt und wie gehabt installiert, sowei bei Steam registriert. Wenn ich das jetzt zwecks Weiterverkauf aber ink. Lizenz entfernen möchte geht das nicht, bzw. ich finde die Option dazu nicht. Zwar kann ich über "Lokale Spiele-Dateien Löschen" eben genau dies tun, der Eintrag bleibt aber ausgegraut weiterhin in der Bibo.

Wie bekomme ich jetzt aber die Lizenz wieder?
Google liefert da auch keine Hilfe, jeder meint das dies nachwievor nicht geht und da Mafia II nach dem Urteil vom Feb 2010 rausgekommen ist kann es daran auch nicht liegen. Hat jemand einen Hinweis?


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

@Split: mit den gedownloadeten hast du recht aber die DVD Versionen ist's wie ich sagte. 

Hatte wegen einem Typen der mich bei Amazon verarschen wollte mit sowas riesen Ärger. Dem hatte auch einer den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt ich hätte ihn mit einem an Steam gebundenen Spiel übers Ohr gehauen... Deswegen habe ich mich eben so ereifert.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Cool, ist ja der Spass auf jeder Party. Sag mal die Seite, das will ich mir mal durchlesen



Seite 68 , "Interview mit Burkhard Ratheiser" ... er sagt das es zu aufwendig ist(bei dx11 Titeln) , auf ältere Pc Hardware ala XP und dx9 Rücksicht zu nehmen weil die Kundenmasse diese noch Fährt .


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> An dieser stelle muss ich als PCler einen Mythos zerschlagen , und zwar ... "Konsolen sind daran schuld , das Spielehersteller keine Games mit besserer Optik und dx10+ Programmieren" .
> 
> Wie in der neuen PCGH zu lesen ist , sind nicht die Konsolen daran schuld , sondern die User (wovon es sehr viele gibt) die auf ihren dx9 Grakas und ihr 32bit XP bestehen
> Also PCler sind daran schuld das es nicht weitergeht (aber nicht wir hier im Forum , weil das ist ja "Ex"treme).


 
Da hast du recht, als Bespiel, The Witcher 2 ist Ende Mai raus und es unterstützt XP aber kein Win 7 krass oder?
Ein so neues Game und keine Win7 unterstützung


----------



## Orpheus1982 (30. Juli 2011)

Da ich mich für keine der beiden Seiten entscheiden konnte sind bei uns im Haushalt sowohl Xbox als auch Spielepc vertreten. Gibt einfach Games die ich auf Konsolen lieber spiele (Prügelspiele usw.). Allerdings wird in letzter Konsequenz der PC viel intensiver genutzt.


----------



## acc (30. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also meinst du den zweit Rechner, den viele haben?



ka, ob sowas viele haben, bei mir isses jedenfalls mehr .


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich langer Posts ist GR-Thunderstorm immernoch in Führung, glaub ich. -> Konsole VS. PC?


 
Thunderstorm kann doch garnichts

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-255.html#post2943952



			
				PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> sind nicht die Konsolen daran schuld , sondern die User (wovon es sehr viele gibt) die auf ihren dx9 Grakas und ihr 32bit XP bestehen


 
Wie oft hatten wir das jetzt schon?

Wie lange gibt es jetzt schon DX10  GraKas?

5 Jahre, sogar länger als die PS3; seit ~5 Jahren sind selbst bessere IGPs DX 10 tauglich

Noch wesentlich offensichtlicher aber sind die Mindestanforderungen moderner Crossplattformspiele; das hier wohl beste Beispiel ist, wie schon oft gesagt Call of Duty: Black Ops, es setzt mit der 8600 GT zumindest nVidia-seitig eine DX10 GPU vorraus ist aber ein reines DX9 Spiel und optisch kann es im Jahr 2010 keineswegs mehr punkten

Auch XP würde ich nicht die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben; Vista kam Anfang 2007 auf den Markt, vor mittlerweile viereinhalb Jahren; ich denke auch nicht, dass eine nennenswerte Zahl _ernsthafter Gamer_ (also solcher, die aktuelle 3D Spiele zocken) noch auf XP sitzt



			
				primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Vogel in Sachen DRM schießt übrigens demnächst wieder Ubisoft ab, die halten doch wirklich weiter an dem "always ON" -Schutz Fest!? Man bezeichnet das System gar als Erfolg, da man sich zu der Aussage verleiten lässt, das dadurch die Schwarzkopien zurück gegangen seien....so wie die Verkaufszahlen der betroffenen Titel wohl auch, aber das sagt man ja nicht. Weiterhin ist es interessant wie es Entwickler und Publisher immer wieder schaffen die ach so hohe Schwarzkopien Rate zu ermitteln!?


 
Merkwürdig- vor kurzem schnien er noch gescheitert, spätestens als er bei Assassin's Creed Brotherhood  nichtmehr eingesetzt wurde



			
				primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Glück das dieser schon geknackt ist^^


 
Das ist der PC: es gibt vielleicht mehr Probleme aber auch immer eine Lösung



			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein über Steam aktiviertes Spiel ist permanent mit dem Account verbunden. Ausserdem steht in den AGB's, dass man Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen darf.


 
Wer auf STEAM kauft hat es auch nicht anders verdient


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wer auf STEAM kauft hat es auch nicht anders verdient



Kommt drauf an, manche Spiele setzten auf Steam als Kopierschutz, und manche Angebote auf Steam sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wer auf STEAM kauft hat es auch nicht anders verdient


 
Was daran wieder so schlimm?
Weil man da Spiele kauft und nocht kopiert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Noch wesentlich offensichtlicher aber sind die Mindestanforderungen moderner Crossplattformspiele; das hier wohl beste Beispiel ist, wie schon oft gesagt Call of Duty: Black Ops, es setzt mit der 8600 GT zumindest nVidia-seitig eine DX10 GPU vorraus ist aber ein reines DX9 Spiel und optisch kann es im Jahr 2010 keineswegs mehr punkten


 
Das liegt aber auch nur daran, dass die neueren Karten halt DX10 oder jetzt DX11 können. Genauso könnte man eine Grafikkarte mit der Leistung aktueller Karten herstellen, die nur DX8 kann.
Aber wer kauft die dann?



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch XP würde ich nicht die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben; Vista kam Anfang 2007 auf den Markt, vor mittlerweile viereinhalb Jahren; ich denke auch nicht, dass eine nennenswerte Zahl _ernsthafter Gamer_ (also solcher, die aktuelle 3D Spiele zocken) noch auf XP sitzt



Das sehe ich auch so, XP ist zwar immer noch weit verbreitet aber nur deswegen, weil es in vielen Büroräumen noch benutzt wird, nicht mehr bei denen, die wirklich mehr spielen als Browser Games.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> In GTA IV sind die Innenräume vieler Häuser vorhanden; selbst in San Andreas konnte man sehr viele Häuser betreten, zumindest im Rahmen der Einbrecher Missionen (da gab es aber auch nur drei oder vier Standardinnenräume…)
> 
> Jedenfalls sind mir gleiche Innenräume lieber als keine Innenräume; wenn man die Wand eines Gebäudes sprengt ist der Raum dahinter realistisch betrachtet in der Regel sowieso so verwüstet, dass er relativ „gleich“ aussieht; diesen Effekt könnte man sich zunutze machen: einfach schuttgefüllte Standardinnenräume für vielleicht 5 verschiedene Gebäudetypen, dann passt das schon


 

 Das wäre jedoch auch locker auf Konsolen machbar. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Jahr hat nie ein GTA Teil auf den PC gebraucht, ich denke nicht, dass sich das ändert (GTA1+2: Start, GTA3: 8 Monate, VC: 7 Monate, SA: 8 Monate, GTA IV: 8 Monate)
> 
> Und wenn die Gerüchte stimmen kommt GTA V nie auf deine geliebte PS3


 

 Na sorry, dass ich nicht die Tage gezählt habe, wie lang GTA auf den PC gebraucht hat. Und Gerüchte sind eben nur Gerüchte.  Es gibt unzählige GTA-Teile, die es auch nicht auf den PC geschafft haben (z.B. Vice City Storys).



Superwip schrieb:


> GTA gehört auch zu den Spielen, die enorm und in gleich vielfacher Hinsicht vom PC profitieren:
> 
> -enorm bessere Grafik


 

 Enorm Wayne für viele Spieler. Wo ergibt sich da ein Gameplayvorteil?



Superwip schrieb:


> -besseres Multiplayersystem


 

 Das hängt ganz davon ab, was die Programmierer einbauen und was nicht.



Superwip schrieb:


> -Mods


 

 Nutzt auch bei weitem nicht jeder.



Superwip schrieb:


> -Maus & Tastatur


 

 3rd-Person Shooter mit Maus und Tastatur sind imo völliger Murks. 



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Auch auf den Konsolen…


 

 Nenne mir ein Beispiel, welches an einen Konsolen-Account gebunden wird, welches im Laden (und nicht im Onlinestore) erworben werden kann.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Bei weitem nicht in jedem Spiel


 

 Aber es werden stetig mehr.



Superwip schrieb:


> 3) Es ging hier um Konsolenspieler


Und?


Superwip schrieb:


> Ich warte jedenfalls gerne für mehr Qualität


 

 Und ich habe sie vom ersten Tag an (in der Regel). 



Superwip schrieb:


> Verkaufszahlen sind immer so eine Sache, da es fast nie offizielle Angaben gibt und bei diversen „Schätzungen“ der Online Verkauf praktisch ignoriert wird
> 
> Bei einigen Spielen, wie etwa GTA sollten einen geringere PC Verkaufszahlen auch alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Spiel auf dem PC später gekommen ist nicht wundern; viele, die PC und Konsole haben greifen bei solchen Spielen erstmal zur Konsolenversion, selbst wenn sie später auch die PC Version kaufen ist das keine positive Bilanz für den PC


 

 Ja, denn den meisten sind viele deiner angepriesenen Vorteile nicht mehr Wert als der Schmutz unter ihren Fingernägeln. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Sowohl die nächste Xbox (ich würde nichts darauf verwetten, dass sie jemals kommt) als auch die PS4 scheinen sich noch nichtmal in der konkreten Planungsphase zu befinden, wie man daran erkennen kann, dass AMD die Konsolenhersteller teils auch öffentlich umwirbt (wenn noch nichtmal der GPU Hersteller feststeht kann da nicht viel laufen…)


 

 Wie kommst du auf einen solchen Unsinn? Nur weil AMD irgendwelche Meldungen in die Welt setzt, sagt das noch gar nichts. Der RSX war auch eine Entscheidung in letzter Minute, als die Konsole eigentlich schon längst fertig war.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde auch einiges darauf verwetten, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration nicht mit Höchstleistung protzt sondern an das Erfolgsrezept der Wii anzuknüpfen versucht: klein, billig, ohne subventionierte Hardware, für Casuals


 

 Wo wären denn dann die Alleinstellungsmerkmale, wenn man sich 1:1 an die Konkurenz angleicht?




Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn es in meinem Haushalt eine Konsole gäbe hätte selbst ich wohl zuerst die Konsolenversion, später aber selbstverständlich auch die PC Version gekauft


 

 Hört hört, glimmt da doch noch ein Hoffnungsschimmer in dir, dass du gar kein sooo fanatischer PC-Fan bist? ^^



Superwip schrieb:


> Du bist, wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe ein klassischer verbitterter PC Hasser, der PCs krankhaft mit Arbeit verbindet… und gibst es sogar offen zu!


 

 Ok, und nun zeige mir die exakte Textstelle, in der ich in dem PC meinen abgrundtiefen Hass ausspreche. 
 Ich habe MEHRFACH geschrieben, dass ich gerne am PC bastle und dass ich das für mich persönlich an den Konsolen vermisse.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja ja, wiedermal die bösen, bösen PC Spieler- alles Cheater, Flamer und Kiddys


 

 Wenn ich mir deine verbitterte Anti-Konsolenhaltung so ansehe, scheine ich ja goldrichtig zu liegen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Konsolenspieler „können ja zum Glück nicht sprechen“


 Jedenfalls nicht in Chats, nein. Und das ist auch gut so. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, so brilliante Einfälle, wie etwa, dass eine Konsole+ Bildschirm mit dieser "USV" genauso gut als mobiles Spielegerät geeignet ist wie ein Notebook


 

 Es war auch stets von Modding die Rede. Man könnte (mit entsprechender Fachkenntnis) die PS3 sicherlich mit einem Notebook-Akku ausstatten. Die Slim-Variante dürfte damit sogar gut eine Weile auskommen. Die Sache mit der USV hast du ins Spiel gebracht, weil man in Zügen ja immer so unzuverlässige Stromnetze hat.



Superwip schrieb:


> Oder die Behauptung, man könne IT-Technisch problemlos mit einer PS3 („die eh alles kann“) und einem gebrauchten Laptop, den man „für 40€ auf E-Bay“ geschossen hat (Richtwert für die Hardware: 32-64MiB RAM, 2D GraKa, früher Pentium-III Celeron, kein OS, keine Netzwerkkarte (!), 1x USB 1.0) auskommen


 

 1. Ich habe NIE gesagt, dass die PS3 alles kann. Jedenfalls jetzt nicht mehr. Mit Linux jedoch konnte sie durchaus noch alles.
 2. Auf der Hardware wäre jede Art von Textverarbeitung problemlos möglich (entsprechende Software vorrausgesetzt). Außerdem betonst du doch immer und immer wieder, dass ja JEDER einen PC zu Hause hat. Also kann man die 40€ auch einfach auf 0€ herunterkorrigieren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Oder das ewige Herumreiten darauf, dass Konsolen, die DRM Plattformen sind und deren Hauptaufgabe es ist, die Möglichkeiten der User einzuschränken angeblich beim DRM humaner sein sollen als der PC (etwa so lächerlich als würde man das Vorhandensein von Busspuren als Begründung dafür hernehmen, dass Omnibusse ein flexibleres und schnelleres Verkehrsmittel sind als Autos)


 

 Du kannst sagen was du willst, aber die Realität gibt mir nunmal recht. Es gibt KEIN EINZIGES Konsolenspiel, welches auch nur ANNÄHERND an den Kopierschutz von Duke und anderen Steam-Spielen heranreicht. Seh es ein oder lass es, das ist dein Poblem.



Superwip schrieb:


> Oder die Behauptung –ohne das er es je selbst ausprobiert hätte- die PS3 wäre „Other OS“-Linux sei Dank ein vollwertiger PC Ersatz bei gleichzeitigen Versuchen GeoHot für die Sperre des Other OS verantwortlich zu machen, dem wir es verdanken, dass der Einsatz des Other OS überhaupt noch möglich ist


 

 1. Ich habe mich bei einem Bekannten von der OtherOS-Funktion überzeugen dürfen. Der mitgelieferte Softwareumfang war (Linuxüblich) übbig und durchaus brauchbar. Für praktisch jeden Anwendungsbereich waren Programme vorinstalliert.
 2. Du würdest wohl auch jemanden als Helden feiern, wenn er deinen PC mit der Axt zerschlägt und dir hinterher irgendeinen Müll vom Schrott holt.  Wäre GeoHot nicht gewesen, wäre Linux nach wie vor ganz offiziell auf den alten PS3-Modellen verfügbar.



Superwip schrieb:


> Oder das ewige „Killerargument“, alle PC Spieler wären böse Flamer, Cheater und Kiddys


 

 Einige schlagen sich hier schon die Köpfe ein, wenn jemand einen schiefen Pfurz in Richtung Hersteller XY sagt.




Superwip schrieb:


> Und wenn du soo viele Gegenargumente hast... wo sind sie denn? Auf vieles hast du überhaupt keine Antwort...


 

 Z.B.?



Superwip schrieb:


> Leg 200€ drauf, dann kannst du damit klar besser Zocken als mit jeder Konsole, für 100€ sollten wenigstens praktisch alle Crossplattformtitel grundsätzlich spielbar sein


 

 Oh yeah, Pre-Release-Patches, Fail-Portierungen, Kopierschutzmechanismen und Steam, ICH KOMME ....... NICHT!



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es zumindest mit den aktuell verfügbaren CPUs und MBs nur sehr grenzwertig möglich einen Llano PC für 200€ zu kaufen, auch nicht, wenn man nur von der rohen Hardware ausgeht


 

 Ach wieso? Ich habe von MIR gesprochen. Laufwerke und Festplatten hab ich hier massig rumliegen. Ein Netzteil ist auch dabei, sowie Lüfter in allen Größen. Fehlt nur noch Mobo+CPU+RAM+Gehäuse. Ich habe sogar noch Teile aus einer alten WaKü, der es lediglich an einer kleinen Pumpe mangelt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und man muss mit dem PC ja auch nur „Surfen und Texte schreiben“, die PS3 ist ja eine allmächtige Multimediaplattform… hatten wir den Blödsinn nicht schon mal?


 

 Komisch, du reitest die ganze Zeit darauf herum, dass es für die PS3 CFW gibt (die Homebrew ermöglicht), aber dass man damit auch Programme nutzen kann, die *.PDF/DOC/XLS und Co. verarbeiten können, scheinst du zu vergessen. 





Superwip schrieb:


> Doch, die Praxis, siehe etwa den vielfach verlinkten Artikel


 

 Oh ja, der heilige Artikel. Keine Quelle und kein gar nix steht da drin. Nur ein haufen subjektives Gebrabbel der Chip-Redaktion, gepaart mit einem kurzen Absatz darüber, was irgendein Mitarbeiter einer Firma wohl von einem Mitarbeiter von einer anderen Firma gehört haben soll und noch viel mehr könnte/hätte/würde/täte/blabla.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hab nur versucht es anschaulich zu erklären; eindeutig belegen kann ich es freilich nicht, das zeigt aber die Praxis


 

 Dann zeig doch mal Vids von Leuten, die genauso lang und hart an Konsole trainiert haben, wie irgendwelche PC-Nerds und dann entsprechend gegeneinander angetreten sind. Ich habe 100 und 10000 mal gesagt, dass es nicht in der Natur der Konsolenspieler liegt, Games über Jahre hin weg zu zocken. Hätten PC-Spieler ähnliche Spielangewohnheiten, würdest du dort auch nicht die Pros sehen, die du heute in manchen PC-Spielen siehst.





Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht; Touchpads sind wieder etwas anderes; sie sind alleine schon deshalb sehr unpräzise, weil ein Finger aufgrund seiner Größe recht diffus ist und weil sie auch in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht empfindlich und groß genug sind; desweiteren sind Touchpads in der Regel aufgrund ihrer Form, Größe und Position der Tasten kaum zum Spielen geeignet


 

 Das ändert aber nichts an meiner vorherigen Aussage. Du hast Sätze in den Raum geworfen wie „eine Maus ist besser als ein Analogstick, weil eine Bewegung in eine Beschleunigung umgesetzt wird und nicht nur die Stellung eines Hebels.“ (Gedächtnisprotokoll meinerseits) Selbiges könntest du 1:1 auf Touchpads anwenden und dennoch wäre es nur ein verzweifelter Versuch einer Erklärung, die ohne fundierte Fakten einfach so in den Raum geworfen wird.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, genau deshalb- eine Runde Mittleid!


 

 Das gebe ich später an dich zurück. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Probleme mit etwas, dass auf den Konsolen gar nicht möglich ist kann man dem PC nicht zum Vorwurf machen


 

 Also sind Viren, Treiber-/Softwareprobleme, usw. jetzt ein Vorteil für den PC? Gratuliere, du kannst dir die Dinge wohl immer so hinbiegen, wie du es brauchst. 


 Ich sehe es ehr so: Weniger Probleme = Pluspunkt für eine Plattform.



Superwip schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist der PC Spielemarkt größer als der jeder aktuellen Konsole, vermutlich ähnlich groß wie der Markt aller Konsolen zusammen
> 
> Alleine etwa der Umsatz von World of Warcraft ist angeblich größer als der aller Xbox 360 Spiele…
> Wenn man jetzt einzelne Spiele hernimmt gibt es natürlich enorme Unterschiede; das RTS Spiele, wenn sie überhaupt auf der Konsole erscheinen auf dem PC weit beliebter sind sollte niemanden wundern; genauso wenig sollte einen wundern, dass die Konsolenverkaufszahlen in Spielen, die auf dem PC erst später erscheinen wesentlich größer sind (siehe auch oben) oder in Spielen wie CoD6 und neuer, bei denen die PCler ja schon fast aktiv vergrault wurden


 

 Quelle? Die Zahlen von VGChartz sprechen eine deutlich andere Sprache.
 Nehme man z.B. die Zahlen für Crysis2, welches der Nachfolger eines PC-Exklusivtitels ist (Verkaufstechnisch eigentlich ein Vorteil für diese Plattform), liegen allein die PS3 Zahlen bei einem DREIFACHEN der PC-Verkaufszahlen. Selbst wenn angeblich die Hälfte aller Verkäufe online erfolgt, und somit die PC-Zahlen verdoppelt würden, lägen die PS3-Zahlen noch immer ~50% über denen der PC-Verkäufe.


 Deine geliebten RTS-Spiele sind übrigens ein super Beispiel dafür, wie unattraktiv ein ganzes Genre für Entwickler wird, nur weil es auf Konsolen einen zu geringen Käuferkreis gibt. Die Releases neuer Titel (die wirklich etwas taugen), sind mehr als überschaubar (spontan fällt mir Starcraft und Comand and Conquer ein, wobei letzteres quasi offiziell beendet ist). Warum ist das so? Doch wohl nicht etwa, weil die Nachfrage auf den Konsolen zu gering ist, und sich deshalb keine Portierung lohnt und weil der Markt auf dem PC allein viel zu klein ist? Für MMOs gilt das gleiche, wobei es auch auf Konsolen einige Titel (z.B. Final Fantasy) gibt.


 Und generell kann man deinen RTS-Titeln jederzeit Beat'em'Ups und Jump'n'Runs entgegenhalten, die auf dem PC praktisch nicht vertrieben werden.


 Wegen CoD6 und anderen Spiele, auf denen die Konsolen bevorzugt werden: Eine Runde Mitleid an dich! 
 Nur weshalb setzt man wohl lieber auf die Konsolen? Bestimmt, weil die Grafik schlecht und die Steuerung soooo furchtbar ist und weil der Kopierschutz ja auch schon ausgehebelt wurde. Und die Verkaufszahlen stehen ja auch auf einer Stufe mit dem PC. 




Superwip schrieb:


> Das Zeitalter der Konsolen als DRM Plattform neigt sich rasend schnell seinem Ende zu.


 

 Sony und MS sind gut dabei, Schlupflöcher zu schließen und Hacks zu unterbinden. Wie du selbst sagtest, kann man aktuelle XBox360 nicht mehr Cracken und bei neueren PS3-FWs ist dies afaik auch nicht mehr möglich. Die Anzahl von crackbaren Konsolen bleibt also konstant (da neue Konsolen immer mit der neusten FW ausgeliefert werden) bzw. sinkt, wenn Leute sich doch entschließen, wieder offizielle FWs zu verwenden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Wii ist schon länger „offen“, Raubkopieren ist in der Regel leichter als auf dem PC; als „Casualkonsole“ und auch vor allem dadurch, dass Nintendo von Anfang den Gewinn zu einem guten Teil durch die Hardwareverkäufe gemacht hat ist das aber „nicht so schlimm“


 

 Hast du schonmal was von „Nachfrageverbund“ gehört? Preise für ein Produkt werden nicht irgendwie willkürlich festgesetzt. Dabei wird auch stets berücksichtigt, wie viele weitere Produkte man zusätzlich verkaufen kann, wenn man Produkt A verkauft. Microsoft hat diesen Verbund selbst geschaffen, indem man WLAN-Adapter, HD-LWs und Festplatten zusätzlich verkauft. Sony hingegen hat es nicht nötig, künstlich etwas zu schaffen, was längst in Form von Heimkino-Anlagen, Fernsehern und anderen Dingen vorhanden ist.
 Mit den Konsolen mag man Verluste eingefahren haben, aber mit den vielen Dingen, die zusätzlich verkauft werden, gleicht man dies wieder aus. Und wenn man die Kunden mit guter Qualität überzeugt, kaufen sie auch zukünftig bei diesem Hersteller. Man schlägt also gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
 Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sowohl von Sony als auch MS neue Konsolen erscheinen werden, halte ich deshalb für 100% gewiss.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die PS3 hat lange standgehalten ist aber nun völlig offen; damit ist Raubkopieren problemlos möglich und in der Regel leichter als auf dem PC (allenfalls die schlichte Größe der Blu-Ray ISOs könnte Probleme bereiten)


 

 Eine CFW zu installieren ist weitaus komplizierter, als wenn jemand von einer einschlägigen Seite nur eine veränderte *.exe herunterlädt und diese austauscht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Xbox 360 wurde zwar schon vor längerer Zeit geknackt allerdings nicht so vollständig wie bei der PS3, in neueren Hardware und Firmwareversionen konnten alle bekannten Lücken geschlossen werden; Raubkopieren ist daher nur mit älteren Modellen mit älterer Firmware oder bereits geknackten Modellen möglich- aber es ist jedenfalls möglich


 

 Dadurch bleibt die Menge geknackter Konsolen konstant bzw. wird stetig kleiner. Selbiges gilt auch für die PS3.



Superwip schrieb:


> -> Ich denke und hoffe, dass die Konsolenraubkopien insbesondere auf der PS3 in Zukunft weiter explodieren und der Plattform massiv schaden werden, schon heute stehen die Konsolen nicht viel besser da als der PC


 

 Oh doch, sie stehen noch immer vieeel besser da. Und deine Hoffnungen sind einfach nur dumm und gehässig.





Superwip schrieb:


> Das kling zwar auf den ersten Blick einleuchtend ist aber falsch.
> 
> Sehen wir uns die PC Hardware mal an:
> 
> -CPU: hier sind im wesentlichen nur eventuelle Befehlssatzerweiterungen (üblicherweise werden nur längst etablierte genutzt, die Realisierung einer optionalen Nutzung ist auch kein großes Problem)


 

 Die Anzahl der Kerne und verfügbaren Features kann allerdings schon einen Unterschied ausmachen. Wie ich bereits schrieb, sagte mir ein bekannter Fachinformatiker einst, dass er oftmals Programme nach dem Compilieren im Assembler nachbearbeitet, weil dies massive Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringen kann. Und AMD und Intel haben nunmal faktisch doch ein paar (kleine) Unterschiede, wie z.B. einzelne SSE-Erweiterungen.




Superwip schrieb:


> -GraKa: Verschiedene GPUs verschiedener Hersteller und Generationen unterscheiden sich meist sehr stark; um dieses Problem zu beherrschen gibt es aber Standards wie etwa DirectX, Open CL oder CUDA; kein mir bekanntes Spiel geht darüber hinaus; trotzdem gibt es hier unter Umständen einiges zu beachten


 

 Nicht alles kann über APIs geregelt werden. Vieles ist von GPU zu GPU anders, sogar innerhalb einer Produktlinie eines Herstellers. Das beste Beispiel wäre Anti Aliasing. Jede neue GPU-Generation hat irgendwelche neuen Features, die entsprechend anders programmiert werden müssen. Das gleiche Spiel hat man bei AF. Um modellspezifische Implementationen wird man NIEMALS herumkommen. Dann kommen noch Nobelfeatures wie CF und SLI hinzu, die auch optimiert werden müssen, um sich kein Gemecker der Spielegemeinde anhören zu müssen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das klingt alles vielleicht aufwendig ist aber nicht so schlimm wie es sich vielleicht anhört- immerhin muss man das bei jedem Spiel beachten –auch bei dem billigsten Konsolenport-, unabhängig davon, ob das Spiel primär für den PC entwickelt wurde; mit wenigen berühmten Ausnahmen ist das kein größeres Problem


 

 Dennoch ist der Aufwand um einiges größer, als gäbe es nur eine einzelne Konfiguration.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dafür treten auch bei der Entwicklung auf der Konsole einige andere Schwierigkeiten auf:
> 
> -Die geringe Hardwareleistung erfordert ein sehr hohes Optimierungsniveau um Spiele in heute üblichem Umfang zu realisieren; das ist sehr aufwendig


 

 Oh wie schrecklich, Programmierer müssen erlernte Dinge wirklich anwenden. Resourcen-Effiziente Arbeit ist das A und O und wird dank der Konsolen auch stets ein wichtiges Thema bleiben.



Superwip schrieb:


> -es gibt zumindest zwei verschiedene Hardwarekonfigurationen, die sich sehr stark voneinander unterscheiden (Xbox und PS3)


 

 Die aber jede für sich gute Umsätze erzielen.



Superwip schrieb:


> -> Auch wenn ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann ist die Entwicklung eines typischen Konsolenexklusiven Xbox 360-PS3 Titels mindestens so aufwendig wie die eines modernen –und damit wesentlich aufwndigeren- aktuellen PC exklusiven Titels


 

 Es ist vielleicht vergleichbar, aber man kann sich auf Erfahrungswerte verlassen, was beim PC nicht der Fall ist. Mit jeder neuen GPU-Generation kommen neue Features und man darf sich als Programmierer neu einarbeiten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt auch, dass die Publisher sich auf den Konsolen die Einnahmen mit den Konsolenherstellern teilen müssen; eine Art Lohn für den Schutz vor Raubkopierern, den die Konsolen bislang boten… bislang…


 

 Der Entwickler bezahlt nicht für den Kopierschutz, sondern dafür, dass er sein Produkt auf einem äußerst gewinnbringenden Markt veröffentlichen kann. Sieh es als eine Art Ladenmiete an. Die ist auf renomierten Ladenstraßen natürlich wesentlich größer als im Getto. Dafür kommt aber auch die bessere Kundschaft vorbei.



Superwip schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es auf der Konsole einfacher zu gewährleisten, dass ein Programm/Spiel beim Erscheinen auf der Einheitshardware auch läuft –wen wundert’s- aber am PC ist im Wesentlichen auch „nur“ der Testaufwand größer


 

 Und teurer.. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ganz sicher Absicht, liegt sicher nicht an der mittelalterlichen Hardware der Konsolen, 64 Spieler und große Maps brauchen wahrscheinlich nur Cheater, Flamer und Kiddys!


 

 Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es im Mittelalter schon G70-GPUs gab. Vermutlich Hexenwerk. 
 Ich persönlich habe schon zu PC-Zeiten 64-Spieler-Server gemieden wie die Katze das Wasser.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei wem dürfen wir uns dafür bedanken? Bei dir und deinesgleichen!


 

 *Taschentuch reich* Lass es raus, weinen tut immer gut. *Kullertränchen wegwisch*
 Du hast unser aller Mitleid, wirklich.  




			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Bei RTS Spielen führt der PC, soweit sie überhaupt für die Konsole erscheinen in der Regel himmelweit, MMOs sind ein enorm wichtiges Genere, das als ganzes PC exlusiv ist...


 

 Wrong. MMOs gibt es auch auf Konsole, siehe etwa Final Fantasy XI. Für PS3 gibt es z.B. „Angel Senki“.




			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Cook2211 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 CS1.6 ist älter als die PS2 und hält sich bis heute in der ESL-Liga und wird praktisch auf jeder LAN-Party gespielt. 


 PS: Vermutlich haben sogar die Blöcke in Tetris mehr Polygone als die Figuren in WOW, welches aber trotzdem viel gespielt wird. 




Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn ein Entwickler GPU seitig auf Registerebene programmieren will kann er das ja gerne machen, ist ja nicht verboten


 

 Afaik geht genau das seit Win Vista nicht mehr. Ein direktes Ansprechen der Hardware ist nicht möglich (man erinnere sich an das Gejammer der Creative-Fans, die kein DirectSound mehr hatten).



Superwip schrieb:


> Allzu groß ist der Leistungsgewinn aber auch nicht und der Aufwand ist enorm; desweiteren gibt es natürlich Kompatibilitätsprobleme




 Der Aufwand ist enorm, ja. Aber der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ebenfalls. Aber da es auf Konsolen immer nur eine einzige Konfiguration gibt, bleibt der Aufwand überschaubar bei gleichzeitig vielfach besserer Leistung.


 Ein DirectX-Befehl wird immer erst von der API durchgekaut, die das ganze dann an den Treiber weitergibt, damit es nochmal durchgekaut wird, bevor es dann auf die Graka gespuckt wird, die dem ganzen dann noch einen Geschmack entlocken soll.
 Dass es da zu Geschwindigkeitseinbußen kommt und wichtige Ressourcen verschwendet werden, dürfte klar sein.

Allein Tests wie dieser zeigen, wie viel Leistung allein durch suboptimale Treiber verschenkt wird. Leider haben anscheinend nichtmal AMD und Nvidia die Zeit, ihre Treiber 100% an ihre Hardware anzupassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juli 2011)

@GR-Thunderstorm Du hast ja mal fleissig geschrieben so einen langen Beitrag habe ich noch nie gelesen dazu sage ich nur


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juli 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @GR-Thunderstorm Du hast ja mal fleissig geschrieben so einen langen Beitrag habe ich noch nie gelesen dazu sage ich nur


 
Naaaja. Such mal nach älteren Beiträgen von mir und Superwip in diesem Thread. Irgendwann werden mir die Beiträge aber auch zu lang. ^^ Ich muss meiner Freundin ständig erklären, was ich hier so lange schreibe. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Thunderstorm kann doch garnichts
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-255.html#post2943952



Tja, "leider" habe ich noch eine Freundin und ein Studium und kann mich nicht jede Minute um einen verblendeten PC-Lover kümmern.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Tja, "leider" habe ich noch eine Freundin und ein Studium und kann mich nicht jede Minute um einen verblendeten PC-Lover kümmern.


 
PC-Lover???


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. Juli 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> PC-Lover???


 
Nach Fan kommt Fanboy und nach Fanboy kommt Lover/Loveboy.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nach Fan kommt Fanboy und nach Fanboy kommt Lover/Loveboy.


 
Ich kenne Apple Jünger, die täglich ihren Teppich ausrollen und in Richtung Steve Jobs beten, wie sieht denn das PC Pendant dazu aus?


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, zerstörbare Gebäude und eine erweiterte Physik aber nichtmehr



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Na sorry, dass ich nicht die Tage gezählt habe, wie lang GTA auf den PC gebraucht hat. Und Gerüchte sind eben nur Gerüchte. Es gibt unzählige GTA-Teile, die es auch nicht auf den PC geschafft haben (z.B. Vice City Storys).


 
Bevor du irgendwas behauptest, dass wie ein Fakt klingt solltest du zumindest versuchen es nachzuprüfen, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist...

Nicht auf den PC geschafft haben es bisher im Wesentlichen auch nur zwei GTA Teile (tragisch, dass du nicht bis zwei zählen kannst...): GTA LCS und VCS; beide wurden für die PSP entwickelt und auch auf die PS2 portiert, im Angesicht von GTA:SA wären die Teils aber sowieso nur was für eingefleischte Fans gewesen, da sie ohne massive Anpassung ein klarer Rückschritt zu SA gewesen wären, ich weine diesen Spielen jedenfalls keine Träne nach

Ansonsten gab es noch GTA Advance (GTA 1/2 Ableger für Game Boy Advance) und GTA: Chinatown Wars (GTA 1/2 Ableger für DS, PSP und iOS); soetwas im Jahr 2004 bzw. 2009 noch auf den PC zu bringen wäre absolut unsinnig gewesen

Man kann es auch anders sehen: für Xbox 360 und PS3 gibt es nur GTA IV- auf dem PC gibt es GTA 1, GTA II, GTA III, GTA: VC, GTA: SA, GTA IV (die ersteren beiden sind mittlerweile gratis), wenn man unbedingt die obengenannten zocken will kann man einen Emulator benutzen

Will man alle GTA Teile auf den Konsolen erschließen benötigt man zwei (mit den Mobilvarianten 3) verschiedene Endgeräte...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alleine die höhere Sichtweite bietet einen Vorteil; der Grafikunterschied ist auch wirklich enorm

Auch das weitgehende Fehlen von Pop-Ins ist ein nicht unerheblicher Gameplay Vorteil (bzw. eher Nachteil auf den Konsolen)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke nicht, dass die Willkür der Programmierer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass es auf der Konsole maximal 16 Spieler, am PC maximal 32 Spieler gibt...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das manche zu blöd/faul/desinterressiert/technisch nicht in der Lage sind einen durchschlagenden Vorteil zu nutzen macht ihn nicht zunichte

Genauso könntest du jeden Verweis auf die Grafik mit "manche zocken ja vielleicht noch auf einer alten Schwarz-Weiss Röhre" quittieren, jeden Verweis auf das Multiplayersystem mit "nutzt sowieso nicht jeder",...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kling als hättest du es noch nie ernsthaft probiert

Ist mindestens genauso gut/vorteilhaft wie in einem Egoshooter



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es geht nicht nur darum, dass ist ja auch nicht die einzige Maßnahme

Es gibt ja auch etwa Bonuscodes, mit denen man -einmalig- Spezialfeatures freischalten kann und die ein Gebrauchtkäufer nicht übernehmen kann (und nachkaufen muss)... in manchen Spielen betrifft das fast essentielle Dinge, etwa den Multiplayermodus in Resistance 3

Du hast auch nicht nur von Gebrauchtspielen geredet, sondern auch von DRM- hier sind die Konsolen weit restriktiver als es ein PC jemals sein könnte: alleine aus DRM Überlegungen heraus kann man mit einer Konsole etwa nur genau das machen, was der Hersteller einem erlaubt

Auch das zentralisierte Multiplayersystem auf den Konsolen (nur offizielle Server) ist eine -sehr restriktive- DRM Maßnahme; geknackte Konsolen können komplett ausgeschlossen werden, einen anderen Sinn als genau diese Möglichkeit offenzuhalten erkenne ich darin nicht; ähnliches gibt es zwar in einigen Spielen auch auf dem PC, dort kann man aber maximal mit einem Raubkopierten Spiel ausgeschlossen werden -und hat 0 Cent verloren- oder als Cheater -i.d.r. auch nur auf geschützten Servern- aber jedenfalls nie mit der gesamten Hardware

Abgesehen davon deutet alles darauf hin, dass die Konsolenhersteller auf die Jailbreaks ganau eine Antwort kennen: mehr Restriktion; nun, da die Hardware kaum mehr DRM Schutz bietet ist ein Accountsystem sicher eine willkommene Lösung



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich nicht bezeugen; bis heute sind es auch wenige Ausnahmen




			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und warum fängst du dann wieder mit dem PC an?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auch auf dem PC sind missglückte Starts immernoch eine Ausnahme- und Konsolenspiele und "Qualität" nach heutigen Maßstäben sind zwei verschiedene Dinge



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Korrektur: Für viele sind die angepriesenen Vorteile nicht gravierend genug um ein Spiel ein zweites mal zu kaufen und (durch-) zu spielen bzw. 8 Monate länger zu warten



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quelle?

Ich weiß nur, dass der RSX als solcher, als die PS3 auf der E3 2005, fast eineinhalb Jahre vor ihrem Erscheinen, angekündigt wurde, schon final war

Eineinhalb Jahre sind keine "letzte Minute" abgesehen davon, dass mir, wie gesagt, keine Quelle dafür bekannt ist, dass der RSX (und zumindest jedenfalls nVidia als Hersteller) nicht sogar schon wesentlich früher mehr oder weniger feststand



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alleinstellungsmerkmale gibt es nicht nur bei der Leistung- das Eingabekonzept ist bei einer dezidierten Casualkonsole mindestens genauso wichtig

Mit billigerer, standardisierterer Hardware und ohne Hardwaresubventionen kann man auch viel sparen, muss weniger investieren, kann weniger verlieren und verdient früher (von der ersten Konsolen an)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das du gerne an PCs herumbastelst hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du PCs krankhaft mit Arbeit verbindest und nur auf der Konsole zu deinem geliebten "Konsolenfeeling" kommen kannst weshalb du die Konsole immer vorne sehen willst, ganz gleich, wie die Realität aussieht; dabei versuchst du händeringend, dir und anderen Vorteile der Konsole einzureden



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn das für ein stumpfer Flame? Doch nicht etwa von einem Konsolenspieler?!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls nicht in Chats, nein. Und das ist auch gut so.


 
Ein fehlendes Feature kann NIE ein Vorteil sein!

Abgesehen davon, dass man ihn einfach ignorieren kann kann man den Chat in den allermeisten Spielen auch komplett ausschalten



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die PS3 mit einem Notebookakku zu betreiben wäre ziemlich aufwendig und teuer (ähnlich aufwendig wie der Plan einen Desktop PC mit Notebookakku zu betreiben)

Eine sehr lange Laufzeit darf man sich aber nicht erhoffen; selbst ein high-end Gamingnotebook ist im Schnitt sparsamer als eine PS3, die in neueren Spielen fast dauerhaft am Limit läuft

Will man auch noch den Bildschirm mit dem Akku versorgen wird es richtig kompliziert... und wenn man den Akku auch noch im Gerät aufladen können will erst recht

Und die _von dir vorgeschlagene_ "USV" hab ich sicher nicht ins Spiel gebracht

So oder so ist es lächerlich zu behaupten, eine solche Konstruktion wäre eine ernsthafte mobile Alternative zu einem Notebook



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Wie schon oft gesagt scheitert eine PS3 mit Linux bereits an den trivialsten Aufgaben, so gibt es etwa keinen vernünftigen Flashplayer, auch z.B. viele Chat- und/oder VoIP Programme funktionieren nicht und bei der Performance könnte sie sich bei jedem Netbook eine Scheibe abschneiden

Ein modernes Smartphone ist da ein vollwertigerer PC Ersatz...

2) Textverarbeitung ja, aber sobald irgendwelche Multimediainhalte dazukommen und sein es nur ein paar Bilder in halbwegs zeitgemäßer Auflösung wird das ganze zu einer nervenaufreibenden Angelegenheit... und man hat ohne Zusatzhardware nichtmal Internet



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
JEDES Konsolenspiel (PS3/Xbox 360/Wii) übertrifft beim DRM JEDES PC Spiel

Aus DRM Gründen laufen Konsolenspiele nur auf vom Hersteller vorgegebener Hardware, mit der man nur genau das tun darf, was der Hersteller einem explizit erlaubt

Dem fallen Mods ganauso zum Opfer wie ein freies Multiplayersystem, Indy Entwicklungen oder die Möglichkeit die Hardware der Konsolen zu Modifizieren oder sie für nicht explizit erlaubtes (etwa eigene Software) zu nutzen

Mit Ausnahme der Aufrüstbarkeit verdanken die Konsolen dem DRM direkt oder indirekt all ihre untragbaren Nachteile



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich habe mich bei einem Bekannten von der OtherOS-Funktion überzeugen dürfen. Der mitgelieferte Softwareumfang war (Linuxüblich) übbig und durchaus brauchbar. Für praktisch jeden Anwendungsbereich waren Programme vorinstalliert.
> 2. Du würdest wohl auch jemanden als Helden feiern, wenn er deinen PC mit der Axt zerschlägt und dir hinterher irgendeinen Müll vom Schrott holt. Wäre GeoHot nicht gewesen, wäre Linux nach wie vor ganz offiziell auf den alten PS3-Modellen verfügbar.


 
1) Fast jeder Anwendungsbereich? Auch so exotische Sachen wie Google Earth, Skype, oder ein Treiber zum Anschließen eines Smartphones?

2) zum X. Mal: SONY hat das Other OS gesperrt! SONY hat das Other OS gesperrt! Absichtlich, im Bewusstsein aller Konsequenzen als paranoide Reaktion auf ein mögliche Bedrohung des DRM Schutzes, der der PS3 ihre Existenzberechtigung gibt

Nur ein verblendeter Fanboy kann hier nicht erkennen, bei wem die Schuld liegt...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, etwa ein gewisser GR-Thunderstorm... unglaublich! es handelt sich um einen Konsolenspieler!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du soo viele Gegenargumente hast... wo sind sie denn? Auf vieles hast du überhaupt keine Antwort...


 
Antworte doch mal darauf:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-328.html

Wenn du nicht auf Gegenargumente eingehst ist eine Diskussion sinnlos, wenn du mir stillschweigend recht gibst wären weitere Posts sinnlos gewesen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Pre-Release-Patches, Fail-Portierungen, Kopierschutzmechanismen und Steam, ICH KOMME ....... NICHT!


 
Pre-Release Patches gibt es hier und da auch auf der Konsole- oh wie schlimm; nicht, dass das positiv wäre aber ein echter Nachteil ist das nicht

Das Worst-Case Szenario einer "Fail-Portierung" ist, dass das Spiel ganauso (schlecht) wie auf der Konsole ist, nur in höherer Auflösung und mit besserer Performance

Die Konsole als solche ist, wie schon oft gesagt, der restriktivste denkbare Kopierschutzmechanismus

Steam mag schlimm sein aber schlimmer als die Konsole ist es nicht; das Multiplayersystem, der wichtigste Nachteil von Steam ist auf der Konsole sogar noch zentralisierter, restriktiver und schlechter geregelt und auch alternativenloser


Kurz: mit diesen primitiven Vorurteilen, die nur für einen Bruchteil aller Spiele gelten, kann man doch nicht über die Vorteile des PC als technisch weit überlegene und zudem viel offenere (praktisch komplett offene) Plattform hinwegsehen, schon garnicht in allen (oder den meisten) Spielen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Nachdem man sie gejailbreaked hat hat die PS3 die Officefähigkeiten eines mittelmäßigen Smartphones! Wozu gibt es noch PCs? 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja, der heilige Artikel. Keine Quelle und kein gar nix steht da drin. Nur ein haufen subjektives Gebrabbel der Chip-Redaktion, gepaart mit einem kurzen Absatz darüber, was irgendein Mitarbeiter einer Firma wohl von einem Mitarbeiter von einer anderen Firma gehört haben soll und noch viel mehr könnte/hätte/würde/täte/blabla.


 
Wiederlege das doch lieber, ich denke, du bist hier klar in der Bringschuld, da alles gegen deine Ansichten spricht



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zeig doch mal Vids von Leuten, die genauso lang und hart an Konsole trainiert haben, wie irgendwelche PC-Nerds und dann entsprechend gegeneinander angetreten sind. Ich habe 100 und 10000 mal gesagt, dass es nicht in der Natur der Konsolenspieler liegt, Games über Jahre hin weg zu zocken. Hätten PC-Spieler ähnliche Spielangewohnheiten, würdest du dort auch nicht die Pros sehen, die du heute in manchen PC-Spielen siehst.


 
Es gibt insbesondere im Fall von Halo viele, die Teil für Teil sehr aktiv im Multiplayer gezockt haben; von Halo Progamern ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich im Artikel die Rede

Aber natürlich sind nicht die Konsolen schlechter, es sind einfach die Konsolenspieler



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das ändert aber nichts an meiner vorherigen Aussage. Du hast Sätze in den Raum geworfen wie „eine Maus ist besser als ein Analogstick, weil eine Bewegung in eine Beschleunigung umgesetzt wird und nicht nur die Stellung eines Hebels.“ (Gedächtnisprotokoll meinerseits) Selbiges könntest du 1:1 auf Touchpads anwenden und dennoch wäre es nur ein verzweifelter Versuch einer Erklärung, die ohne fundierte Fakten einfach so in den Raum geworfen wird.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass dein "Gedächtnisprotokoll" keinen Sinn ergibt (und falsch ist) und nicht gerade deine Glaubwürdigkeit unterstreicht...

Richtiger: bei einer Maus wird eine Bewegung (in einem festen Verhältniss) in eine Bewegung umgesetzt; bei einem Controller wird eine Position (Hebelstellung) in eine Bewegung, eine Bewegung in eine Beschleunigung umgesetzt, ersteres ist direkter und einfacher

Das gilt zwar prinzipiell auch für Touchpads gelten, diese sind jedoch -wie gesagt- aus ganz anderen Gründen viel unpräziser, wie auch nicht sonderlich schwer ersichtilich ist



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
VGChartz sind absolut unglaubwürdig, die PC Verkaufszahlen könnten auch aus dem Zufallsgenerator kommen...

Der Beweis ist schnell geliefert:


			
				VGChartz schrieb:
			
		

> PC (Worldwide Software Totals Weekly): 152 790


Diese Zahl ist absolut unklaubwürdig klein! Und zwar locker um eine Größenordnung

Dies erschließt bereits ein einfacher Vergleich: in dem Zeitraum zahlen hochgerechnet etwa alleine gut 120 000 WoW Spieler ~25€ für 2 Monate Spielzeit ein; diese machen aber freilich nur einen kleinen Teil des PC Spielemarktes aus (natürlich kann man die regelmäßigen Zahlungen von WoW Spielern nicht als Spieleverkäufe werten aber für jeden WoW Spieler gibt es sicher einige nicht- WoW PC Spieler)

Auch unnachvollziehbare wöchentliche Schwankungen im mittleren zweistelligen Prozentbereich lassen die Zahlen nicht wirklich seriöser wirken...

Ich weiß nicht, auf welchen Quellen die PC Verkaufszahlen auf VGCharz beruhen aber es können unmöglich offizielle sein; sehr wahrscheinlich werden auch nicht unerhebliche Teile des offline Marktes nicht gewertet


Ein anderes schönes Beispiel ist GTA:IV; offzielle Zahlen zufolge wurde es mehr als 20 Millionen Mal verkauft (März 2011); VGCharz zählt knapp 9,1 Millionen auf der Xbox 360, knapp 8,2 Millionen auf der PS3... und nur 700 000 am PC- das passt nicht wirklich zusammen; noch seriöser wirken die PC Verkaufszahlen dadurch, dass es keine Angaben für die Verkaufszahlen in den USA und Japan gibt, lediglich die EMEAA Region wird gezählt aber auch für diese sind die Zahlen bei weitem nicht realistisch... irgendwo fehlen gut zwei Millionen...

Ein anderes gutes Beispiel ist Crysis (1); es wurde laut VGCharz knapp 800 000 mal verkauft- offizielle Zahlen (Mitte 2008) sprechen aber von mehr als drei Millionen; auch hier gibt es "keine Daten" aus den USA und Japan

Ein weiteres Beispiel ist Starcraft: offizielle Zahlen belegen 9,5 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten (Stand: 2006); bei VGCharz gibt es keine Daten

Einige Spiele, etwa Anno 1404, Battlefield 2142 oder Track Mania Nations sind auch überhaupt nicht gelistet

Ich denke langsam sollte selbst dir dämmern, dass die VGCharz Zahlen zumindest am PC nicht nur um einen kalkulierbare Dunkelziffer von maximal 100% verschoben sondern wirklich *absolut wertlos* sind



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Deine geliebten RTS-Spiele sind übrigens ein super Beispiel dafür, wie unattraktiv ein ganzes Genre für Entwickler wird, nur weil es auf Konsolen einen zu geringen Käuferkreis gibt. Die Releases neuer Titel (die wirklich etwas taugen), sind mehr als überschaubar (spontan fällt mir Starcraft und Comand and Conquer ein, wobei letzteres quasi offiziell beendet ist). Warum ist das so? Doch wohl nicht etwa, weil die Nachfrage auf den Konsolen zu gering ist, und sich deshalb keine Portierung lohnt und weil der Markt auf dem PC allein viel zu klein ist? Für MMOs gilt das gleiche, wobei es auch auf Konsolen einige Titel (z.B. Final Fantasy) gibt.


 
Äh...

RTS: Anno 1404 (2009), Dawn of War 2 (2009), Tropico 3 (2009), RUSE (2010), Napoleon: Total War (2010), Shogun 2: Total War (2011), Civilization V (2010), einige hab ich sicher vergessen

Einige davon wurden zwar auch auf die Konsolen (v.A. Xbox) portiert, die Verkaufszahlen auf dieser Plattform dürften aber gering sein

MMOs: Aion (2009), Age of Conan (2008), Warhammer Online (2008), RIFT (2011) und viele kleinere; da die Entwicklung eines größeren MMOs sehr aufwendig ist ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass nicht jeden Tag eines erscheint



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Sony und MS sind gut dabei, Schlupflöcher zu schließen und Hacks zu unterbinden. Wie du selbst sagtest, kann man aktuelle XBox360 nicht mehr Cracken und bei neueren PS3-FWs ist dies afaik auch nicht mehr möglich. Die Anzahl von crackbaren Konsolen bleibt also konstant (da neue Konsolen immer mit der neusten FW ausgeliefert werden) bzw. sinkt, wenn Leute sich doch entschließen, wieder offizielle FWs zu verwenden.


 
Ich sehe, du hast dich noch nicht mit dem PS3 Jailbreak beschäftigt... nur soviel: er ist so grundlegend und umfassend, dass es absolut unmöglich ist, die Lücke zu schließen; das einzige, was Sony machen könnte wären komplett neue, (Hardware-)Konsolen mit neuen, zu den aktuellen PS3s inkompatiblen Spielen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Eine CFW zu installieren ist weitaus komplizierter, als wenn jemand von einer einschlägigen Seite nur eine veränderte *.exe herunterlädt und diese austauscht.


 
Ich sehe, du hast noch nicht versucht, deine PS3 zu jailbreaken... im Wesentlichen muss man nur einen USB Stick PS3 tauglich Formatieren und den Jailbreak als Firmwareupdate draufladen; man kann sie alternativ auch per Netzwerk oder sogar per Smartphone jailbreaken- im Prinzip ist der Jailbreak ja nichts anderes als ein Firmwareupdate

Diverse Lehrvideos beschreiben den einfachen Vorgang

Und Sony kann nichts dagegen machen (zumindest nicht softwareseitig) als zu versuchen, die betreffenden Konsolen aus dem PSN zu sperren, selbst das funktioniert nicht wirklich



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch bleibt die Menge geknackter Konsolen konstant bzw. wird stetig kleiner. Selbiges gilt auch für die PS3.


 
Nein, das gilt nicht auch für die PS3; sie ist geknackt Sony kann nichts dagegen machen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzahl der Kerne und verfügbaren Features kann allerdings schon einen Unterschied ausmachen. Wie ich bereits schrieb, sagte mir ein bekannter Fachinformatiker einst, dass er oftmals Programme nach dem Compilieren im Assembler nachbearbeitet, weil dies massive Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringen kann. Und AMD und Intel haben nunmal faktisch doch ein paar (kleine) Unterschiede, wie z.B. einzelne SSE-Erweiterungen.


 
Programme _nach dem_ (maschinellen) Kompilieren per Hand im Assembler optimieren?!

Das ist nie sinnvoll und bei nennenswert großen Programmen praktisch unmöglich... aber du kannst ja gerne mal ein durchschnittliches Spiel durch den Disassembler jagen und es "optimieren"; wenn es nacher noch läuft würde es mich wundern, wenn es ohne schwere Bugs schneller läuft bist du mein Held

Wenn man per Assembler optimiert geht man etwas anders vor, man schreibt einfach schon vor dem Kompilieren einzelne Programmabschnitte in Assembler

Das es bestimmte Befehlssatzerweiterungen gibt, die manche CPUs nicht nutzen stimmt zwar, deren Bedeutung hält sich aber in Grenzen und sie können auch optional genutzt werden



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht alles kann über APIs geregelt werden. Vieles ist von GPU zu GPU anders, sogar innerhalb einer Produktlinie eines Herstellers. Das beste Beispiel wäre Anti Aliasing. Jede neue GPU-Generation hat irgendwelche neuen Features, die entsprechend anders programmiert werden müssen. Das gleiche Spiel hat man bei AF. Um modellspezifische Implementationen wird man NIEMALS herumkommen. Dann kommen noch Nobelfeatures wie CF und SLI hinzu, die auch optimiert werden müssen, um sich kein Gemecker der Spielegemeinde anhören zu müssen.


 
Sehr Aufwendig ist das aber nicht (und selbst das wird oft vernachlässigt oder vergessen), es ist auch nicht wirklich immer nötig, wie man etwa daran erkennen kann, dass viele ältere Spiele anstandslos auf aktuellen GPUs laufen, für die sie nie programmiert wurden; eine wirklich gute Multi GPU Programmierung hat kein existierendes Spiel, in der üblichen Form ist das auch nicht sehr kompliziert; man muss jeweils auch nur auf ausgetretenen Wegen gehen...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Oh wie schrecklich, Programmierer müssen erlernte Dinge wirklich anwenden. Resourcen-Effiziente Arbeit ist das A und O und wird dank der Konsolen auch stets ein wichtiges Thema bleiben.


 
Wenn es um Konsolen geht wird aus der Not plötzlich eine Tugend? 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vielleicht vergleichbar, aber man kann sich auf Erfahrungswerte verlassen, was beim PC nicht der Fall ist. Mit jeder neuen GPU-Generation kommen neue Features und man darf sich als Programmierer neu einarbeiten.


 
Wenn man die Features im Detail überhaupt nutzt (was de-facto nie der Fall ist); eher mit jeder neuen DX Generation, so oft kommt aber keine neue...



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Der Entwickler bezahlt nicht für den Kopierschutz, sondern dafür, dass er sein Produkt auf einem äußerst gewinnbringenden Markt veröffentlichen kann. Sieh es als eine Art Ladenmiete an. Die ist auf renomierten Ladenstraßen natürlich wesentlich größer als im Getto. Dafür kommt aber auch die bessere Kundschaft vorbei.


 
Ich sehe du hast das Konzept Konsole noch nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht verstehen...

Nochmal: die Konsolen sind (waren) eine Raubkopieresistente Plattform, die Publisher, die Crossplattformspiele (auch) auf die Konsolen bringen haben das getan, weil sie sich erhofften, dass die Verluste durch die Gewinnbeteiligung der Hersteller geringer sind als jene auf dem PC durch Raubkopien

Das war sicher nicht immer so, ist aber spätestens seit Mitte der 1990ern die primäre Existenzberechtigung der (allermeisten) Konsolen -mit wenigen Ausnahmen, wie zuletzt der Wii-

Ein nachhaltiges Knacken des DRM Systems einer Konsole kann sie sehr schnell unwirtschaftlich machen, zuletzt gesehen beim Dreamcast- diesem hat die Möglichkeit ihn (ähnlich wie die PS3) mit einer einfachen Softwarelösung zu jailbreaken endgültig das Genick gebrochen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und teurer..


 
Angesichts des Aufwandes einer größeren Spieleentwicklung aber vertretbar... und bei Crossplattformentwicklungen genauso nötig wie bei PC exklusiven



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich habe schon zu PC-Zeiten 64-Spieler-Server gemieden wie die Katze das Wasser.


 
War dein PC etwa zu langsam?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wrong. MMOs gibt es auch auf Konsole, siehe etwa Final Fantasy XI. Für PS3 gibt es z.B. „Angel Senki“.


 
Aber keines davon ist wirklich mit den allesamt PC exklusiven Genereführern vergleichbar, insbesondere bei der Steuerung; zumindest Angel Senki spielt auch in einer ganz anderen Liga als etwa WoW, das lässt sich eher mit z.B. Ragnarok Online vergleichen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> CS1.6 ist älter als die PS2 und hält sich bis heute in der ESL-Liga und wird praktisch auf jeder LAN-Party gespielt.
> 
> PS: Vermutlich haben sogar die Blöcke in Tetris mehr Polygone als die Figuren in WOW, welches aber trotzdem viel gespielt wird.


 
Das ein Spiel alt ist muss nicht heißen, dass es schlecht ist, doch das macht dem Fortschritt nicht sinnlos

Und WoW bietet immerhin grafische Möglichkeiten, die wohl mindestens auf dem Niveau des durchschnittlichen Konsolenspiels liegen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Afaik geht genau das seit Win Vista nicht mehr. Ein direktes Ansprechen der Hardware ist nicht möglich (man erinnere sich an das Gejammer der Creative-Fans, die kein DirectSound mehr hatten).


 
Was redest du da für einen Mist?

Kurz: nein, das stimmt nicht.

Man kann jegliche Hardware nach wie vor auf Registerebene ansprechen

Und das Wegfallen von DirectSound hatt(e) ganz andere Ursachen (eben das DirectSound nichtmehr unterstützt wurde...)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aufwand ist enorm, ja. Aber der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ebenfalls. Aber da es auf Konsolen immer nur eine einzige Konfiguration gibt, bleibt der Aufwand überschaubar bei gleichzeitig vielfach besserer Leistung.
> 
> Ein DirectX-Befehl wird immer erst von der API durchgekaut, die das ganze dann an den Treiber weitergibt, damit es nochmal durchgekaut wird, bevor es dann auf die Graka gespuckt wird, die dem ganzen dann noch einen Geschmack entlocken soll.
> Dass es da zu Geschwindigkeitseinbußen kommt und wichtige Ressourcen verschwendet werden, dürfte klar sein.


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz...

Erstens haben die Konsolen immerhin 2 (3) komplett verschiedene GPUs (auf dem PC gibt es ja im wesentlichen auch lediglich zwei aktuelle Architekturtypen)

Zweitens wird es dadurch auch nicht weniger aufwendig, allenfalls einfacher, da man sich nicht in andere/neue Hardware einarbeiten muss

Drittens ist deine Vorstellung von der Funktionsweise von DX offensichtlich grundsätzlich falsch.



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Allein Tests wie dieser zeigen, wie viel Leistung allein durch suboptimale Treiber verschenkt wird. Leider haben anscheinend nichtmal AMD und Nvidia die Zeit, ihre Treiber 100% an ihre Hardware anzupassen.


 
Es handelt sich um einen Test, der den Vergleich der mit dem anfangs noch nicht ganz ausgereiften MLAA, das ist schon etwas sehr spezielles und hat nichts mit DX zu tun


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann es auch anders sehen: für Xbox 360 und PS3 gibt es nur GTA IV- auf dem PC gibt es GTA 1, GTA II, GTA III, GTA: VC, GTA: SA, GTA IV (die ersteren beiden sind mittlerweile gratis), wenn man unbedingt die obengenannten zocken will kann man einen Emulator benutzen


 
Wie viele Leute kennst du, die GTA 3, Vice City und San Andreas heute noch auf dem PC spielen?
Ich kenne niemanden.


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

San Andreas spiel ich durchaus hin und wieder noch, freilich stark gemoddet


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

Übrigens gibt es auch auf der Xnox 360 GTA:SA


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2011)

Ah der Konsolen Thread... es geht wieder los.

Also so Games wie GTA gehören auf die Konsole.Mir fällt auch keiner ein der das am PC spielt. Nach dem PC Desaster mit GTA 4 denke ich wird das auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Ted Nindo (7. August 2011)

ich bin multiplatformer und kann jedem system (handhelds eingeschlossen) seine vorteile abringen..

konsole:


vom superbequemen sofa oder sessel auf dem grossen flatscreen spielen
multiplayer mit menschen die im gleichen raum sind wie man selbst
spiel rein & los gehts, geringerer stromverbrauch inkl. tv und sourroundsystem
 pc:


grafikpracht
mods
über dinge wie kopierschutz, onlineaktivierung, patches hab ich mir nie gedanken gemacht, ich nehme es einfach in kauf und fertig


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch kein DirectX für eine Konsole.
> Das ist ja auch der Vorteil bei einer Konsole. So kann man alle Games 100% auf eine GPU optimieren.



Diesen Vorteil gibts schon lange nimmer. Heutzutage werden alle 3D Grafiken über eine Hi Level Programmschnittstelle erzeugt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass es sehr viel einfacher und schneller geht, komplexe Grafiken zu erzeugen, weil, beilspielsweise 1 Hi Level Intruktion auf Low Level Ebene eine ganzen Reihe von Instruktionen notwendig macht. Auch die hohe Wiederverwendbarkeit, aufgrund onjektorientierter Programmierung, spielt eine Rolle. Letztendlich ermöglich ein einheitlicher Standard, dass man nicht alle Jahre neu Hardware studieren muss.
Jedoch ist der Nachteil, wie du richtig schätzt, eine enborme Einbuße der Performance. Egal ob Konsole,PC oder irgend eine andere Platform, dass Prinzip von optimaler Low Levelnutzung der HW findest du nur noch auf einer Assembley, wenns die noch gibt.




orca26 schrieb:


> Ah der Konsolen Thread... es geht wieder los.
> 
> Also  so Games wie GTA gehören auf die Konsole.Mir fällt auch keiner ein der  das am PC spielt. Nach dem PC Desaster mit GTA 4 denke ich wird das auch  keiner mehr.



Ich liebe GTA4. Von welchem Disaster sprichst du? Es ist nicht ganz einfach, für den einfachen User, sein System auf die Anforderung des Spiels vorzubereiten. Mich persönlich störte es nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Also so Games wie GTA gehören auf die Konsole.Mir fällt auch keiner ein der das am PC spielt. Nach dem PC Desaster mit GTA 4 denke ich wird das auch keiner mehr.



Das stimmt so definitiv nicht.
Ich spiele diese Titel wesentlich lieber auf dem PC. Bei GTA IV lohnt das alleine schon wegen der höheren Auflösung, schärferen Texturen, 60 fps bei entsprechender Hardware, und größerer Weitsicht.
Auch ein Game wie Just Cause 2 sieht mit 32xAA, CUDA Wasser (nur Nvidia) plus den gerade genannten  Vorteilen einfach um Klassenn besser aus als auf der Konsole.
Egal welches Open World Game man nimmt (Two Worlds 2, Witcher 2, Mafia 2 usw.), sie alle trumphen erst auf dem PC so richtig auf.


Von daher, wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann bevorzuge ich immer den PC, und da bin ich bei GTA IV etc. Mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige.!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich liebe GTA4. Von welchem Disaster sprichst du? Es ist nicht ganz einfach, für den einfachen User, sein System auf die Anforderung des Spiels vorzubereiten. Mich persönlich störte es nicht.


 
Die Pleite am Anfang, als es nur auf 10% aller Rechner lief und der Rest auf Patches warten musste. 
Ich hatte anfangs Grafikfehler, mein Kumpel konnte gar nicht spielen, GTA 4 war wohl einer der Konsonenportierungen, die richtig baden gegangen ist und zu Recht Kritik einstecken musste, auch wegen des Onlinezwangs und dem Social Club.


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so definitiv nicht.
> Ich spiele diese Titel wesentlich lieber auf dem PC. Bei GTA IV lohnt das alleine schon wegen der höheren Auflösung, schärferen Texturen, 60 fps bei entsprechender Hardware, und größerer Weitsicht.



Geht mir auch so. Ich kenne auch einige die meinen, man müsste solche Third-Person-Shooter auf der Konsole zocken. Fakt ist aber, ich komme mit GTA wesentlich besser am PC zurecht (von der Optik ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. August 2011)

Ted Nindo schrieb:


> ich bin multiplatformer und kann jedem system (handhelds eingeschlossen) seine vorteile abringen..
> 
> konsole:
> 
> ...


 
Beim PC kann ich auch auf dem Sofa über den Plasma zocken.
Multiplayer an einem PC ist auch kein Problem
klick & los gehts viel schneller kann der PC ebenso


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Beim PC kann ich auch auf dem Sofa über den Plasma zocken.



Natürlich kann mans, aber in den meisten Fällen steht der PC nunmal nicht im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

Eins sollte man bei dem Vergleich auch bedenken. Konsolen zielen auf die Jungzocker ab und desshalb sind die Games zu 90% stark verniedlicht, was so manchen Erwachsenen im Dauermode nicht zumutbar ist. Beim PC ist das Feld weitläufig ausgedehnt und alle Alterklassen werden gleichermassen bedient. Klar, dass aktuell die Konsolen stärker anziehen. Es zocken halt deutlich mehr Kids als Erwachsene. Vollkommen logisch, der Markt orientiert sich an der Nachfrage und zwar ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste .  




GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> 3rd-Person Shooter mit Maus und Tastatur sind imo völliger Murks.


 
Wären anfangs der 80er aller deiner Meinung gewesen, würden wir heutzutage alle mit nem 4000 tpi Stick an der Arbeitsstation unser Tun verrichten. Dummerweise setzt dies die Feinmotorik eines Gehirnchirurgen vorraus. Völlig egal welches Programm, sobald die Anforderungen schwerpunktmässig verlangen, dass ein bestimmter Bildbereich ausgewählt werden soll, ist die idealste Eingabe die direkteste Umsetzung dazu. Völlig egal welche Perspektive zu Einsatz kommt, sobald diese Voraussetzungen gegeben sind, ist jegliche Steuerung per Stick, wegen ihrer indirekten Umsetzung des Inputs, als 2. Wahl zu sehen.

Um nochmal auf die Entwicklung zurückzukommen. Jedem sollte klar sein, desto mehr sich das auf die Konsolen verlagert desto stärker wir die Auswirkung, anhand steigendem Verlust in der Potenzialausschöpfung, auf dem PC zu erkennen sein. Klar, Optimierung ist ne feine Sache aber sie sollte nicht innerhalb eines festen  Rahmens zur zwingenden Anforderung werden. 
Einer der auch ständig gegen die Konsolen wettert, weil sie das PC Potenzial immer mehr einschränken, ist J. Carmack.


> Zitat von John Carmack, dem Gründer des von id Software*.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P.S. Die Probleme bei GTA4 waren nicht Ursache einer schlechten Portierung, sonder schlicht wie häufig Resultat eines Wunsch -- Überkopierschutzes


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> P.S. Die Probleme bei GTA4 waren nicht Ursache einer schlechten Portierung, sonder schlicht wie häufig Resultat eines Wunsch -- Überkopierschutzes


 
Wenn das Game schlicht nicht läuft und abschmiert, weil das Game nicht mit den unterschiedlichen Hardwarekonfigurationen lief, hat das wenig mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun und eine Menge damit, dass Rockstar es versäumt hat, die verschiedenen Konfigurationen zu testen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> Eins sollte man bei dem Vergleich auch bedenken. Konsolen zielen auf die Jungzocker ab und desshalb sind die Games zu 90% stark verniedlicht, was so manchen Erwachsenen im Dauermode nicht zumutbar ist.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Ich wüsste nicht wo Uncharted, Killzone, Resistance, Halo, Gears of War, Red Dead Redemption, Yakuza, God of War, Metal Gear Solid, Heavy Rain und wie sie sonst noch alle heißen, stark verniedlicht sind. Du schließt hier anscheinend von der Wii auf die anderen Konsolen. Aber PS3 und XBox bedienen vor allem Core Gamer. Von Verniedlichung kann da in keinster Weise die Rede sein!



			
				AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> Beim PC ist das Feld weitläufig ausgedehnt und alle Alterklassen werden gleichermassen bedient. Klar, dass aktuell die Konsolen stärker anziehen.



Auch das ist quatsch. Auf den Konsolen werden genau so alle Altersklassen bedient.


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

Ach...na dann erklär mir mal anhand PS2(kann ich auf dem PC zocken und deshalb Unterscheiden)  RPGs, wieviel davon nicht auf dem Totalverniedlichungsprinzip basieren. Ich würde mal auf etwa 500 Games in dem Genre tippen und davon schätz ich, nur maximal 5% sind nicht dem Grundschulalter nach gestrickt. Paar einzelne gibts schon. Hab nicht gesagt, dass es gar keine gibt. Nur gibts keine grosse Auswahl. Genauso bei den Beat em Ups. Alle, ausser die MK Serie, sind der bis 16 Alterstufe angepasst oder abgeändert. Hin wie her, Konsolenschwerpunkt ist definitiv eine Altersklasse zw. 12 und 18 Jahren



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn das Game schlicht nicht läuft und  abschmiert, weil das Game nicht mit den unterschiedlichen  Hardwarekonfigurationen lief, hat das wenig mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun  und eine Menge damit, dass Rockstar es versäumt hat, die verschiedenen  Konfigurationen zu testen.



guckst du Wiki + GTA4, da wirst du geholfen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> Ach...na dann erklär mir mal anhand PS2(kann ich auf dem PC zocken und deshalb Unterscheiden)  RPGs, wieviel davon nicht auf dem Totalverniedlichungsprinzip basieren. Ich würde mal auf etwa 500 Games in dem Genre tippen und davon schätz ich, nur maximal 5% sind nicht dem Grundschulalter nach gestrickt. Paar einzelne gibts schon.



Wen interssiert denn aktuell die PS2? Oder willst du auch noch ein Atari VCS 2600 mit einbeziehen? Bei den aktuellen Konsolen PS3 und XBox 360 ist das was du beschreibst nicht der Fall.



			
				AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> Hin wie her, Konsolenschwerpunkt ist definitiv eine Altersklasse zw. 12 und 18 Jahren



Das ist wie schon gesagt quatsch. Sowohl Sony als auch MS versuchen alle Altersklassen anzusprechen. Und die großen, teuren Exklusivtitel beider Hersteller sprechen eigentlich eher Erwachsene an, als Kinder oder Jugendliche!
Alle Konsolenspieler die ich kenne sind zwischen 25 und 40 Jahre alt.


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

Naja, ich empfinde das aus meiner eigenen Sicht so und auch die Weltstatistik Ergebnisse geben Resultate wieder, die diesem Aspekt entsprechen.




> Zylom/RealGames hat neben anderen namhaften Unternehmen die nationale  Gamer-Umfrage 2009 unterstützt, die Teil einer Reihe internationaler  Umfragen ist, die von TNS und Gamesindustry.com  in den Niederlanden, in Frankreich, Deutschland, Großbritannien,  Belgien und den USA unter mehr als 13.000 Teilnehmern durchgeführt  wurde. Ab sofort stehen die nationalen und internationalen Berichte  sowie der Datensatz für zusätzliche Analysen unter www.nationalegamerumfrage.de zur Verfügung.
> 
> Die wichtigsten Ergebnisse der deutschlandweiten Umfrage im Überblick:
> 
> ...



Anhand dieser Studie würde ich mich als Entwickler, der Marktsituation entsprechend verhalten. Was letztendlich nur die logische Folgerung, von dem wie ich das sehe, wäre.  Aber wahrscheinlich hast du ja recht


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

Und was hat diese Umfrage damit zun, wie Microsoft und Sony ihre Geräte am Markt positionieren????
Schau dir mal die ganzen Multi-Plattform Titel an die sowohl für PC, PS3 und/oder XBox erscheinen. Das sind größtenteils Spiele für erwachsenere Spieler.
Und zum wiederholten Mal: Schau dir die erfolgreichsten Exklusivtitel für XBox und PS3 an. Auch die zielen eher auf erwachsenere Spieler ab.
Natürlich gibt es auf diesen beiden Konsolen auch eine große Zahl an Casual Games, aber die gibt es auf dem PC auch. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass "Die Sims" ein Core-Game für Erwachsene ist? Oder die ganzen Wimmelbildspielchen für 9.90€?
Und schaut man sich mal die Verkaufszahlen der erfolgreichsten Games der aktuellen Gen. an, dann sind da Titel wie GTA IV, Red Dead Redemption oder Call of Duty ganz vorne mit dabei, und diese Titel sind alle ab 18!

Der einzige Hersteller der fast ausschließlich auf Casual Games und Kinder und Jugendliche setzt ist und bleibt Nintendo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> guckst du Wiki + GTA4, da wirst du geholfen.


 
Und was haben Grafikfehler mit einem Kopierschutz zu tun?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und was haben Grafikfehler mit einem Kopierschutz zu tun?



.....oder auch die massiven Probleme zu Beginn auf Ati (AMD) Grakas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

Ein mieser Kopierschutz verhindert, dass das Game richtig startet oder erschwert das Starten aber wenns läuft und das Fahrzeug halb im Boden drin ist und die Texturen plötzlich verschwinden scheint das doch sehr am Game selbst zu liegen.


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

Fehler in der Grafik sind mir, ausser unscharfer Schattendarstellung, keine bekannt gewesen genauso wie die Performance Probleme bei ATI Karten konnte ich in keiner Weise bestätigen. Im Gegenteil, mit meiner HD4850 oc 512mb vram, konnte ich Ultra Settings erzwingen und gleichzeitig flüssig darstellen. Jacke wie Hose, Grafikfehler war nicht Ausschlaggeben für das Release Dilemma. Und sie entsprachen, von der Häufigkeit gesehen bei solchen Games, der Durchschnittquote eines 1st Release. 


@*Cook2211

Wenn die Erwachsenen mit zunehmenden Alter keine Konsolenspiele mehr spielen, ist das ein Spiegel welcher Ursache???

Aber du willst nicht wahrhaben was schlicht Tatsache ist. Ich hab da einen Vorschlag wenn du Beweise brauchst.

 Die schnelle Methode. Nimm die letzten 50 PC und PS3 Releases weltweit. Ermittle jeweils den proz. Anteil der 18+ Titel und dann vergleiche. Ich rate mal ein, 10 PC : 1 PS3 - Titel Verhältnis. Um das Kiddi Strickmuster noch genauer zu erkennen, kannst ja mal zusätzlich das 16+ Verhältnis ermitteln. Wobei ich glaube, dass auch noch hier die Konsole weniger bietet.

Die exakte Methode. Nimm alle Titel des jeweiligen Systems, unter Verwendung des oben beschriebenen Verfahrens, zur Hand

*


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. August 2011)

AchtBit 



> Konsolen zielen auf die Jungzocker ab und desshalb sind die Games zu 90% stark verniedlicht, was so manchen Erwachsenen im Dauermode nicht zumutbar ist.



Verniedlicht würde ich nicht sagen, aber die auf dem PC dominierenden Genres sprechen mich als Erwachsenen wesentlich mehr an. Point und Click Adventures, Simulationen und Strategiespiele kommen bei Älteren besser an als Shooter, Jump and Run, Beat em up und so. Jeder nicht spätpubertäre 45-Jährige wird bei Spielen a la Killzone und God of War wahrscheinlich mit den Augen rollen. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen: Der Battlefield Renter - Battlefield, Rentner, Video, lustig


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Wenn die Erwachsenen mit zunehmenden Alter keine Konsolenspiele mehr spielen, ist das ein Spiegel welcher Ursache???
> Aber du willst nicht wahrhaben was schlicht Tatsache ist. Ich hab da einen Vorschlag wenn du Beweise brauchst.
> Die schnelle Methode. Nimm die letzten 50 PC und PS3 Releases weltweit. Ermittle jeweils den proz. Anteil der 18+ Titel und dann vergleiche. Ich rate mal ein, 10 PC : 1 PS3 - Titel Verhältnis. Um das Kiddi Strickmuster noch genauer zu erkennen, kannst ja mal zusätzlich das 16+ Verhältnis ermitteln. Wobei ich glaube, dass auch noch hier die Konsole weniger bietet. Die exakte Methode. Nimm alle Titel des jeweiligen Systems, unter Verwendung des oben beschriebenen Verfahrens, zur Hand



Nur weil du es fett schreibst sind deine Aussagen auch nicht richtiger.

Du vermutest eine Quote von 10:1 pro PC bei 18+ Titeln? So ein ausgemachter Blödsinn!
Bei monatlich 20 Wimmelbildspielchen und diversen Simulatoren wie Landwirtschaft auf dem PC wird das wohl kaum hinkommen...

Schau dir mal die aktuellen Amazon Top 100 an.
Dort wird im Moment ein einziges PC-exklusives Game ab 18 Jahren gelistet und das ist The Witcher 1. Alles andere (wie Crysis 2, Bf 2, Cod, Deus Ex usw.) sind Multi-Plattform.
Bei der PS3 werden Red Dead Redemption und Killzone 3 ab 18 gelistet. Alles andere ist Multi-Plattform.
Bei der 360 Halo und Gears of War. Alles andere siehe oben.

Und warum sollte ich mir die Arbeit machen die 50 letzten Releases von PC, PS3 und XBox zu vergleichen? Das ist dein nicht haltbares Argument, also versuche es bitte selber zu belegen!


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

Ich mein nicht nur in Bezug auf Genre und Darstellung sondern auch der Inhalt ist eben auf jungere User ausgelegt. Viele Dialoge wirken kindlich und sind emotinal sowie moralisch eindeutig.

Viele Games gehen auch immer stärker in die Manga Stilrichtung, die für mich sowas wie eine Ersatzbefriedigung für pedofiel veranlagte Erwachsene darstellt.


Nochmal. Es geht nicht die Bohne um irgendwelche Toplisten, sondern um die blanken Fakten. Und die fehlen in deinen Ausführungen. Ich meinte auch solche Spiele die man allgemein im Handel erwerben kann. Das Ganze auch aus überreginaler Sicht. Mich interresiert dabei nicht die Bohne, was und ab welchen Alter bestimmte Lokalisierungen, auf hierzulande beschränkt sind


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Viele Games gehen auch immer stärker in die Manga Stielrichtung, *die für mich sowas wie eine Ersatzbefriedigung für pedofiel veranlagte Erwachsene darstellt.*



Was sind das denn für Sprüche?????

Games im Manga-Style werden vornehmlich für den sehr eigenen japanischen Markt entwickelt und auch fast auschließlich dort veröffentlicht. Ganz selten werden solche Titel auch bei uns released.

EDIT:




AchtBit schrieb:


> Nochmal. Es geht nicht die Bohne um irgendwelche Toplisten, sondern um die blanken Fakten. Und die fehlen in deinen Ausführungen.



Und wo sind bitte deine Fakten?

Die Amazon Charts auf die ich mich beziehe sind blanke Fakten und schon ein ganz guter Gradmesser dafür, welche Games/Genres auf den jeweiligen Plattformen gut funktionieren bzw. sich gut verkaufen. Und da tun PC und Konsolen sich nicht viel, denn bei fast der Hälfte der Platzierungen überschneiden sich die Ranglisten. Von daher kann man in diesem Zussammenhang nicht davon reden, dass Plattform X erwachsener ist als Plattform Y, oder das Plattform Z verniedlicht ist.....


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Sprüche?????
> 
> Games im Manga-Style werden vornehmlich für den sehr eigenen japanischen Markt entwickelt und auch fast auschließlich dort veröffentlicht. Ganz selten werden solche Titel auch bei uns released.




Ich kann dir für die Xbox 360 sehr viele Titel aufschreiben von Games im Manga/Anime-Style 
Nur deshalb habe ich mir damals die Xbox 369 auch gekauft! OK vielleicht noch wegen Gears of War, Forza 3 etc. aber hauptsächlich für Japano-RGB´s 

Und soll ich mal was sagen!? Ab Mittowch bin ihc froh da sihc eine Konsole habe den dann hba ich erstmal keinen Rechner mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und soll ich mal was sagen!? Ab Mittowch bin ihc froh da sihc eine Konsole habe den dann hba ich erstmal keinen Rechner mehr


 
Du wirst die kommenden Monate keinen Rechner haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2011)

Och, der arme streetjumper. Das wollen wir doch nicht für ihn hoffen


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst die kommenden Monate keinen Rechner haben.




Ich hoffe das es nur ironisch gemeint hast

@ Cook2211

Danke für das Mitleid 
Ich hoffe es auch nicht den wenn mein Geld nicht reicht, dann wird es so sein wie quanti es geschrieben hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es nur ironisch gemeint hast


 
Na ja, es dauert eine Weile, bis man ein neues Brett bekommt, weil das alte wegen eines Defektes eingeschickt wurde.


----------



## sfc (7. August 2011)

Er wird ihn schmerzlich vermissen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, es dauert eine Weile, bis man ein neues Brett bekommt, weil das alte wegen eines Defektes eingeschickt wurde.




Kann es sein das du grade etwas verwechselst ? Defekt ?

@ sfc

Ich werde sehen


----------



## Verminaard (7. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Viele Games gehen auch immer stärker in die  Manga Stilrichtung, die für mich sowas wie eine Ersatzbefriedigung für  pedofiel veranlagte Erwachsene darstellt.


 
 Ich bin nicht Hans, aber wenn man solche Behauptungen aufstellt, warum auch immer, sollte man wenigstens eine korrekte Schreibweise verwenden.
 Ich denke nicht das viele Nichtjapaner Manga wirklich verstehen. Von daher  fuer so eine schwachsinnige Aussage.
 btw. meine Schwiegermutter spielt fast nur JapanoRPG's, und die hat mit  Paedophilie genausoviel gemeinsam wie Superwip mit Toleranz gegenueber  Konsolen. (sorry Superwip, aber ein besseres Beispiel gibt es imho nicht  ).



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir für die Xbox 360 sehr viele Titel aufschreiben von Games im Manga/Anime-Style
> Nur deshalb habe ich mir damals die Xbox* 369* auch gekauft!



Und wegen der ganzen MangaRPG's ist nun deine Xbox eine 369 geworden? 

Was haste mit deinem Rechner angestellt? Irgendwie gar nix mitbekommen.
Hoffe nix schlimmes.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und wegen der ganzen MangaRPG's ist nun deine Xbox eine 369 geworden?
> 
> Was haste mit deinem Rechner angestellt? Irgendwie gar nix mitbekommen.
> Hoffe nix schlimmes.




 Meine natürlich 360

Werde nur neu aufrüsten sonst nichts


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

Aber warum solltest du durch das Aufrüsten zeitweise keinen Rechner haben? Bist du so langsam bei Schrauben?


----------



## Verminaard (7. August 2011)

Du hast doch ein nettes System, aber Geldausgeben ist toll! 

Superwip, zusammengeschraubt ist das Teil schnell, nur OS, Treiber, Feintuning etc. dauert halt etwas laenger, so 2-138 Tage, je nach System.
Ist nicht so wie bei einer Konsole, auspacken, aufstellen, anschliessen, einschalten, daddeln.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber warum solltest du durch das Aufrüsten zeitweise keinen Rechner haben? Bist du so langsam bei Schrauben?




Weil ich meine Hardware verkaufe und dadurch erstmal keinen Rechner habe!
Bis ihc dann meine neue Hardware bestellt habe dauert es dann nochmals wegen Wochenende 5 Tage oder so!

@ Verminaard

Ja aber in 1 Monat fängt meine Benchsesion an und da brauche ich mal wieder was neues den aus meinem bekomm ich nichts mehr raus 
Ich hoffe wirklich das es Geld reicht sonst sitz ihc doch länger ohne Rechner da


----------



## sfc (7. August 2011)

Ist ja gar nicht so dumm, seinen 1090t jetzt zu verkaufen. Sobald Bully kommt, wird man dafür nicht mehr das Meiste bekommen. Aber deswegen das Lager zu wechseln, macht mich schwer betroffen und ein Stück weit traurig


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Ist ja gar nicht so dumm, seinen 1090t jetzt zu verkaufen. Sobald Bully kommt, wird man dafür nicht mehr das Meiste bekommen. Aber deswegen das Lager zu wechseln, macht mich schwer betroffen und ein Stück weit traurig


 
Ich werde ihn mal auf meine Ignor Liste setzen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn mal auf meine Ignor Liste setzen.




 Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Seite 68 , "Interview mit Burkhard Ratheiser" ... er sagt das es zu aufwendig ist(bei dx11 Titeln) , auf ältere Pc Hardware ala XP und dx9 Rücksicht zu nehmen weil die Kundenmasse diese noch Fährt .



Hab dieses Interview übrigens nicht auf Seite 68 gefunden. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ?



Nichts, war nur Spaß. 
Hatte eben was ausprobiert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nichts, war nur Spaß.
> Hatte eben was ausprobiert.




Aha


----------



## sfc (7. August 2011)

streetjumper hat noch nicht begriffen, dass er durch seinen Plattformwechsel die temporale Kohäsion des Raum-Zeit-Kontinuums gefährdet.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> streetjumper hat noch nicht begriffen, dass er durch seinen Plattformwechsel die temporale Kohäsion des Raum-Zeit-Kontinuums gefährdet.




Wie meinst du das jetzt ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

Du könntest eine Virtualisionswelle auslösen, die den Einklang der Harmonie zwischen Konsoleros und PClers für immer zerstört.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du könntest eine Virtualisionswelle auslösen, die den Einklang der Harmonie zwischen Konsoleros und PClers für immer zerstört.




Das versteh ich ja jetzt noch besser


----------



## Dan19 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest eine Virtualisionswelle auslösen, die den Einklang der Harmonie zwischen Konsoleros und PClers für immer zerstört.



Und dann wirds richtigen Krieg geben


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

> für den sehr eigenen japanischen Markt entwickelt


Der massenweise pornografisches Material im Manga Stil konsumiert wobei die Hauptdarsteller grundsätzlich im kindlichen max. mädchenhaften Alter geartet sind. 

Man bedient sich dort dieser Methoden weil die Grenzen zw. Fiktion und Realität damit sehr viel schwerer zu bestimmen sind. Und eindeutige Absichten lassen sich durch ein Maß betont übertriebenen Darstellungen, die nicht den eigentlichen Inhalt beeinflussen, passgenau verschleiern. Schuld daran ist meineserachtens die japanische Gesellschaft, deren Moral representativ gekünstelt ist und nicht der Natur des einzelnen Japaners entspricht. Die gesetzliche Zensur sexueller Darstellungen ist verantwortlich, dass eine Möglichkeit gesucht und gefunden wurde, betreffende Inhalte, ausserhalb jeglicher Legitimation, unzensiert zu reproduzieren. Man reflektierte die reale Bilder auf abstrakte Ebene indem man sie aus der Vorstellung zeichnete . Basierend auf der Vorstellung eines Malers und seiner Sicht der (Su)Realität, ist das Ergebnis fiktivem Ursprungs zuzuordnen und ist somit rechtlichgesehen die Lösung. Je nach darzustellendem Inhalt variert der Verniedlichungsgrad insoweit, wie etwaige Angriffe durch plausible Gegendarstellung, schon im Ansatz entkräftet werden können. Der Bereich ist aber leider auch Tummelplatz für solche Veranlagungen, die der weltweiten Moral widersprechen. Bzw. solche Verhaltensweisen, die instinktiv ein Gefühl von Widerwillen erzeugen.  

Wundert mich irgendwie nicht, dass Japan mit seiner Pseudo Moralgesellschaft, die weltweit höchste Selbstmordrate bei jugendlichen unter 16 verzeichnet.


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Hans, aber wenn man solche Behauptungen aufstellt, warum auch immer, sollte man wenigstens eine korrekte Schreibweise verwenden.



Na dann bin ich ja heilfroh, dass ich so etwas nicht behauptet habe. Falls man inzwischen die Bedeutung, des Wortes 'Meinung', mit der des Wortes 'Behauptung' ersetzt haben sollte, dann sei meinem Geschwafel verziehn.


----------



## Verminaard (7. August 2011)

AchtBit, du verteufelst hier die japanische Gesellschaft wegen fragwuerdiger Moral?
Warum schaust du nicht einfach aus dem Fenster?
Brauchst nicht bis Japan gehen.

Sowas waer aber unpopulaer, lieber bei den Anderen Fehler suchen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

@ Varminaard & AchtBit

Von was redet ihr da eigentllich grade ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

Gute Frage, jede Gesellschaft hat ihre "Abnormalitäten". In Japan gibts Automaten, wo man die getragene Unterwäsche von Schulmädchen in einer Dose kaufen kann (ist kein Witz).
Dafür schlafen wir hier mit den Hunden in einem Bett.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gute Frage, jede Gesellschaft hat ihre "Abnormalitäten". In Japan gibts Automaten, wo man die getragene Unterwäsche von Schulmädchen in einer Dose kaufen kann (ist kein Witz).
> Dafür schlafen wir hier mit den Hunden in einem Bett.


 

So ist es! (Das würd ich übrigens auch machen ) Aber nicht weiter sagen 

Nee mal im Ernst Japan hat schon seine abnormale Seite! Aber das hat auch Deutschland und was in Japan eben für die Japaner normal ist ist dann in Deutschland für die Japaner abnormal und eben umgekehrt


----------



## AchtBit (8. August 2011)

Ich weis auch nicht. Ich glaub vielen wissen nicht zw., behauptete Aussage und meinungsbasierenden Aussage, zu unterscheiden. Demzufolge werden meine Ausführungen als eine nicht  logisch angeordnete Reihe von Lauten, welche insgesamt gesehen keinerlei verständlichen Inhalt vermittelt. Liegt wohl daran dass ich auf emotionale Steigerungen mittels adjektiver Unterstützung, die gewöhnlich in Teen Kreisen als Emotional Resonanz Verstärker vorkommen, verzichte. Jegliche subjektive Ausführung impliziert dadurch Objektivität


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich weis auch nicht. Ich glaub vielen wissen nicht zw., behauptete Aussage und meinungsbasierenden Aussage, zu unterscheiden. Demzufolge werden meine Ausführungen als eine nicht  logisch angeordnete Reihe von Lauten, welche insgesamt gesehen keinerlei verständlichen Inhalt vermittelt. Liegt wohl daran dass ich auf emotionale Steigerungen mittels adjektiver Unterstützung, die gewöhnlich in Teen Kreisen als Emotional Resonanz Verstärker vorkommen, verzichte. Jegliche subjektive Ausführung impliziert dadurch Objektivität



Und jetzt bite noch in deutsch 

Sorry ich versteh davon überhaupt nihcts


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Er meint damit, dass seine Aussage auf Fakten basieren und unsere nur Hörensagen ist und wir durch gebrabbel auffallen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Ja, du hast Recht.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der PlayStation Vita?
(also dem PSP Nachfolger)


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, du hast Recht.
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der PlayStation Vita?
> (also dem PSP Nachfolger)


 

Ich habe von der noch nichts gesehen und kenne auhc keine Daten von ihr


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Musst mal bei Wikipedia gucken, habe ich auch eben gemacht, Quad Core klingt jedenfalls sehr gut als Prozessor.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Musst mal bei Wikipedia gucken, habe ich auch eben gemacht, Quad Core klingt jedenfalls sehr gut als Prozessor.




Hmm scheint interessant zu sein  
Mal schauen wie sich das Teil in Test´s machen wird


----------



## Primer (8. August 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Der massenweise pornografisches Material im Manga Stil konsumiert wobei die Hauptdarsteller grundsätzlich im kindlichen max. mädchenhaften Alter geartet sind.
> 
> Man bedient sich dort dieser Methoden weil die Grenzen zw. Fiktion und Realität damit sehr viel schwerer zu bestimmen sind. Und eindeutige Absichten lassen sich durch ein Maß betont übertriebenen Darstellungen, die nicht den eigentlichen Inhalt beeinflussen, passgenau verschleiern. Schuld daran ist meineserachtens die japanische Gesellschaft, deren Moral representativ gekünstelt ist und nicht der Natur des einzelnen Japaners entspricht. Die gesetzliche Zensur sexueller Darstellungen ist verantwortlich, dass eine Möglichkeit gesucht und gefunden wurde, betreffende Inhalte, ausserhalb jeglicher Legitimation, unzensiert zu reproduzieren. Man reflektierte die reale Bilder auf abstrakte Ebene indem man sie aus der Vorstellung zeichnete . Basierend auf der Vorstellung eines Malers und seiner Sicht der (Su)Realität, ist das Ergebnis fiktivem Ursprungs zuzuordnen und ist somit rechtlichgesehen die Lösung. Je nach darzustellendem Inhalt variert der Verniedlichungsgrad insoweit, wie etwaige Angriffe durch plausible Gegendarstellung, schon im Ansatz entkräftet werden können. Der Bereich ist aber leider auch Tummelplatz für solche Veranlagungen, die der weltweiten Moral widersprechen. Bzw. solche Verhaltensweisen, die instinktiv ein Gefühl von Widerwillen erzeugen.
> 
> Wundert mich irgendwie nicht, dass Japan mit seiner Pseudo Moralgesellschaft, die weltweit höchste Selbstmordrate bei jugendlichen unter 16 verzeichnet.


 
 Deine "Meinung" erinnert dann doch etwas an die Killerspieledebatte hierzulande. Erstmal alles schlecht reden ohne genau zu wissen von was man da redet. Man kann das eigentlich wunderbar auf Videospiele im Zusammenhang mit Gewalt und Simplifizierung übertragen.


  Denn ähnlich wie das von dir angesprochene „pornografisches Material im Manga Stil“, könnte man den Europäischen und vor allem dem Amerikanischen -Konsumenten vorwerfen übermäßig in gewaltverherrlichende Medien zu investieren.  Ein Call of Duty in dem auf unschuldige Passanten geschossen wird, Atombomben abgeworfen und Exekutionen durchgeführt werden erreichen ebenfalls Dimensionen die nicht für jeden nachvollziehbar sind, die bei manchen sogar auf vollkommenes Unverständnis stoßen. Trotzdem wird der Titel nicht verboten, speziell für Deutschland zwar leicht entschärft, was bleibt ist aber weiterhin eine obszöne Darstellung die in anderer Form ähnlich halt in Japan stattfindet. Was bei der Masse ankommt und sich somit verkauft wird produziert, ob es sich dabei um Gewalt, Sex oder ähnliche Dinge (Rock ’n’ Roll ^^) handelt spielt in erster Linie kaum eine Rolle. 

Jede Kultur, so hat es zumindest den Anschein reagiert hier anders und kann aus Sicht einer wiederum anderen Kultur deswegen verurteilt werden. 



Letztendlich ist es aber auch so dass man das gewiss nicht überdramatisieren braucht, wenngleich viele solcher Japanischen Inhalte einen gewissen nicht wegzudiskutierenden „Sex sells“ Effekt vorweisen, so ist das nicht mit Pädophilie gleichzusetzen. Genauso ist es aber auch schwerlich wegzudiskutieren, das viele Amerikaner eine Waffe besitzen und gewaltverherrlichende Inhalte Konsumieren, jedoch ist deswegen längst nicht jeder Amokläufer oder besonders Aggressiv.


----------



## AchtBit (8. August 2011)

Aus nicht logischen Zusammenhängen, direkte logische Schlüsse ziehen, kann nach hinten los gehen. Prinzipiell erweckt solch eine unlogische Logik den Eindruck eines Hirngespinnsts dem ursächlich, eine logische Unlogik beim Erfassen gedanklicher Zusammenhängen, vorausgeht.


Ne also echt wie kann man eindeutig moralisches Gedankengut, egal welcher Art und Ausrichtung, mit Gedankengut, das in keinster Weise und jeglicher Form einen Anspruch an die Moral stellt, vergleichen ?

Mit Moral mein ich nicht  "die Moral von der Geschicht.... kommt davon dass Merkel nicht nur hässlich sondern zudem dämlich ist!!


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

Warum wird hier nur Japan als "moralisch fragwürdig" erachtet? Was ist mit den USA, die einerseits das gottgeleitete Volk heucheln und andererseits über die größte Porno-Industrie der Welt verfügen und in einer Woche so viel Geld für Kriegsführung ausgeben, dass man damit ein Jahr lang Millionen von Menschen vor dem Hungertod retten könnte (man verzeihe mir die an dieser Stelle vereinfachenden Pauschalisierungen - nicht alle Amerikaner vertreten schließlich den Unsinn der Tea-Party-Bewegung)?

Die Annahme, dass diese Kluft zu hohen Selbstmordraten führt, halte ich für gelinde gesagt gewagt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ted Nindo (8. August 2011)

@stimpi2k4


Ted Nindo schrieb:


> ich bin multiplatformer und kann jedem system (handhelds eingeschlossen) seine vorteile abringen..
> 
> konsole:
> 
> ...


 


stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Beim PC kann ich auch auf dem Sofa über den Plasma zocken.
> Multiplayer an einem PC ist auch kein Problem
> klick & los gehts viel schneller kann der PC ebenso





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann mans, aber in den meisten Fällen steht der PC nunmal nicht im Wohnzimmer.



1 siehe Blizzard
2 hatte ja auch geschrieben multiplayer mit _echten_ menschen im gleichen raum, also familie und freunde.
   für pc gibt es wohl sehr wenige multiplayerspiele die man wie bei   einer wii oder xbox bedienen kann, also wii remote bzw     cinect usw.  und der/die gerade nicht dran sind für getränke- und snacknachschub  sorgen.. mir ist schon klar das du das 'andere' multiplayer meinst, was auch auf konsolen gibt
  3 ja, nach 20stelligen activierungscode eingeben, onlineaktivierung,  patches downloaden, grafik- und sound einstellungen anpassen kann ich am  pc auch bei jedem neuem spiel 'sofort' nach 30minuten anfangen zu  spielen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2011)

Also man ganz kurz nebenbei:

Habe jetzt ne PS3 und hatte gestern das erste mal Heavy Rain gezoggt. Was mich abgefuckt hat war das dieses Game nach dem einlegen erstmal ein Update gesogen hat welches insgesamt (habe auf die Uhr gesehen) 42 Minuten brauchte bis es gedownloadet und installiert war. Das geht gar nicht. Also dann muß ich wenigsten in der Lage sein die Kiste auszumachen und beim wiedereinsachalten wird der Download wieder aufgenommen oder ich muß mit der Kiste was anderes machen können als mir nen schwarzen Bildschirm anzugucken wo mir gesagt wird noch 38 min...

Also das kann net sein das die Konsolenupdaterei so ätzend von statten geht wenn es denn mal sein muß.


----------



## Razor2408 (9. August 2011)

Heavy Rain und GT5 sind auch die absoluten Ausnahmen was Updates betrifft, hier benötigt man eben etwas Geduld - dafür wird man mit zwei hervorragenden Spielen belohnt. 

Im Normalfall sind Updates ganz schnell fertig und vor allem komplett automatisch sobald man mit dem Internet verbunden ist.

Am PC muss man sich meistens die Updates manuell suchen und bei älteren Titel oft weit mehr als 42min. investieren um die Spiele wieder halbwegs zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Heavy Rain und GT5 sind auch die absoluten Ausnahmen was Updates betrifft, hier benötigt man eben etwas Geduld - dafür wird man mit zwei hervorragenden Spielen belohnt.
> 
> Im Normalfall sind Updates ganz schnell fertig und vor allem komplett automatisch sobald man mit dem Internet verbunden ist.
> 
> Am PC muss man sich meistens die Updates manuell suchen und bei älteren Titel oft weit mehr als 42min. investieren um die Spiele wieder halbwegs zum Laufen zu bringen.



Nö, alles auto am PC und das geht so schnell , das man das Update manchmal garnet mitbekommt (aber das kennt ihr Konsoleros ja net)  42min OMG


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Nö, alles auto am PC und das geht so schnell , das man das Update manchmal garnet mitbekommt (aber das kennt ihr Konsoleros ja net)  42min OMG


 
Hmm, kann mich da bei Crysis 2 nicht daran erinnern, dass der den DX11 Patch und die hochauflösenden Texturen selbst gesucht und installiert hat... 
Und des weiteren kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das Game vorher ständig abgestürzt ist, so wie das jetzt ist, *nach *dem installieren der Updates...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, kann mich da bei Crysis 2 nicht daran erinnern, dass der den DX11 Patch und die hochauflösenden Texturen selbst gesucht und installiert hat...
> Und des weiteren kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das Game vorher ständig abgestürzt ist, so wie das jetzt ist, *nach *dem installieren der Updates...



Nunja, ein grosser Patch dauert natürlich bisl mehr --> 5min  je nachdem was man für´ne Leitung hat .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

Und was nützt es, wenn das Game danach nicht mehr läuft? 

Sowas gibts bei Konsoleros eben nicht, Game rein, Update wird, fals nötig, gezogen und draufgepackt und dann läuft das Game.
Beim PC ziehst du dir den Download, installierst, musst am Treiber rumschlossern, an den Einstellung und dann stellst du fest, dass der eine Bug weg ist, aber dafür sind 3 andere da.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was nützt es, wenn das Game danach nicht mehr läuft?
> 
> Sowas gibts bei Konsoleros eben nicht, Game rein, Update wird, fals nötig, gezogen und draufgepackt und dann läuft das Game.
> Beim PC ziehst du dir den Download, installierst, musst am Treiber rumschlossern, an den Einstellung und dann stellst du fest, dass der eine Bug weg ist, aber dafür sind 3 andere da.



Ich kauf mir aber trotzdem keine Konsole


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir aber trotzdem keine Konsole


 
Ich auch nicht, aber manchmal kotzt es mich an, als PC Spieler von den Entwicklern so verarscht zu werden. 

Hab am Wochenende eine Mail zu Crytek geschickt und heute kam die Antwort:
"_Wir haben durch die Community erfahren, dass der aktuelle Patch nicht allen Erwartungen der Fan Gemeinde genüge getragen hat und wir ermitteln derzeit, welche Maßnahmen wir dahingehen einleiten können, damit das Spiel ohne Unterbrechungen/Ladefehler den Fans einen hervorragenden Spielegenuss vermitteln kann...._"


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber manchmal kotzt es mich an, als PC Spieler von den Entwicklern so verarscht zu werden.
> 
> Hab am Wochenende eine Mail zu Crytek geschickt und heute kam die Antwort:
> "_Wir haben durch die Community erfahren, dass der aktuelle Patch nicht allen Erwartungen der Fan Gemeinde genüge getragen hat und wir ermitteln derzeit, welche Maßnahmen wir dahingehen einleiten können, damit das Spiel ohne Unterbrechungen/Ladefehler den Fans einen hervorragenden Spielegenuss vermitteln kann...._"



Aber besonderst auch das "Hervoragende" Spieleerlebnis Firmen mit "tec" am Ende sind eh ehm hüst ... 
sowas hat SuperFlower bestimmt auch einen User geschrieben , wem sein Pc damals abgeraucht ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

Ich tippe mal, dass das eine der Standardantworten ist, die der Computer so generiert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. August 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Also man ganz kurz nebenbei:
> 
> Habe jetzt ne PS3 und hatte gestern das erste mal Heavy Rain gezoggt. Was mich abgefuckt hat war das dieses Game nach dem einlegen erstmal ein Update gesogen hat welches insgesamt (habe auf die Uhr gesehen) 42 Minuten brauchte bis es gedownloadet und installiert war. Das geht gar nicht. Also dann muß ich wenigsten in der Lage sein die Kiste auszumachen und beim wiedereinsachalten wird der Download wieder aufgenommen oder ich muß mit der Kiste was anderes machen können als mir nen schwarzen Bildschirm anzugucken wo mir gesagt wird noch 38 min...
> 
> Also das kann net sein das die Konsolenupdaterei so ätzend von statten geht wenn es denn mal sein muß.


 


Mal ne schnellere Leitung legen lassen


----------



## hempsmoker (9. August 2011)

Also wenn abzusehen ist, dass das Update für die PS3 oder eines der Spiele länger dauert, dann schalt ich in der Regel einfach auf TV um.... zwingt dich ja keiner dir den Ladebalken anzusehen .


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. August 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Also wenn abzusehen ist, dass das Update für die PS3 oder eines der Spiele länger dauert, dann schalt ich in der Regel einfach auf TV um.... zwingt dich ja keiner dir den Ladebalken anzusehen .




Oder so

Bzw. hatte ihc noch nie ein Update das länger als 1 Minute gedauert hatte! OK hab ne Xbox! Wie das bei der PS3 ist weiß ihc leider nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

Bei der Xbox brauchst du auch nicht so viele Updates wie für die PS3. 
Die Games werden ja für die PS3 ebenso konvertiert wie für den PC, also schleichen sich da auch entsprechend Fehler ein (die aber eben durch ein Update auch schnell behoben sind, da es ja immer die gleiche Hardware ist und da ist eben ein Patch schnell geschrieben und getestet).


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei der Xbox brauchst du auch nicht so viele Updates wie für die PS3.
> Die Games werden ja für die PS3 ebenso konvertiert wie für den PC, also schleichen sich da auch entsprechend Fehler ein (die aber eben durch ein Update auch schnell behoben sind, da es ja immer die gleiche Hardware ist und da ist eben ein Patch schnell geschrieben und getestet).




Naja um so weniger Updates um so besser ist es


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

hab sowieso einen pc weil ich auch noch andere sachen mache als zocken. also wieso soll ich mir noch zusätzlich noch ein gerät kaufen. ich meine für rennspiele kann man ja auch so den konsolenvorteil durch z.b. das xbox gamepad nutzen ... oder den wii controller anschließen und mit dem wii emulator wie auf der wii zocken (genügend rechenleistung am pc vorausgesetzt) ... ich brauch einfach nix anderes ... auch wenn konsolen viel einfach sind und man nie was basteln muss. spiel rein, start und es läuft, aber das wäre ja langweilig


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. August 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> hab sowieso einen pc weil ich auch noch andere sachen mache als zocken. also wieso soll ich mir noch zusätzlich noch ein gerät kaufen. ich meine für rennspiele kann man ja auch so den konsolenvorteil durch z.b. das xbox gamepad nutzen ... oder den wii controller anschließen und mit dem wii emulator wie auf der wii zocken (genügend rechenleistung am pc vorausgesetzt) ... ich brauch einfach nix anderes ... auch wenn konsolen viel einfach sind und man nie was basteln muss. spiel rein, start und es läuft, aber das wäre ja langweilig




Da muss ihc dir Recht geben
Was währe ein PC ohne das man mal dran rumbasteln muss  Genau das mag ich so an PC´s


----------



## we3dm4n (9. August 2011)

Ihr vllt, weil ihr PC-Nerds seit. Die meisten Leute möchten aber einfach einen funktionierenden PC, den sie kaufen, anschließen und benutzen möchten.


----------



## sfc (9. August 2011)

Das ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da hat sich der Duchrschnittsbürger umfassender für sein Hobby interessiert - egal welches. Heute will man leider nur noch ungezügelt konsumieren und dabei Hirn abschalten.


----------



## Schmarsi (9. August 2011)

Also ich hab nun schon einige Jahre ne PS3 und werde sie auch nicht hergeben. Rennspiele (GT5 - EXCLUSIV für PS3) schocken halt echt mehr auf ner Konsole - wie ich finde. Bin auch ein leidenschaftlicher FIFA-Zocker. Die PC Portierung ist ja leider ein Witz! Und nutze die PS3 als kleinen Mediacenter für Filme. Das sind so meine persönlichen Gründe für eine PS3.

Werde mir aber in nicht zu ferner Zukunft endlich mal wieder einen PC zulegen, weil gewisse Shooter und Actionspiele am PC um einiges besser sind. Zum einen von der Grafik und zum anderen von der Steuerung (per Maus). 

Also ich finde, man kann da keinen klaren Sieger ermitteln. Wer nur n bisschen daddeln möchte (und Grafik nicht so wichtig ist bzw. mit den Controller umgehen kann) greift sicher zu einer PS3, alleine schon wegen des günstigeren Preis. Wer mehr vorhat in Bezug auf Grafik, aber auch in anderen Dingen wird um einen PC nicht herum kommen und das wird wahrscheinlich auch immer so bleiben!

Gruß


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Das ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da hat sich der Duchrschnittsbürger umfassender für sein Hobby interessiert - egal welches. Heute will man leider nur noch ungezügelt konsumieren und dabei Hirn abschalten.


Ja das waren noch Zeiten. Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich bei manch zickiger Spieleinstallation meinen Rechner immer besser verstehen gelernt habe.


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Ja das waren noch Zeiten. Kann mich noch gut  daran erinnern, wie ich bei manch zickiger Spieleinstallation meinen  Rechner immer besser verstehen gelernt habe.


 
Daddeln ist nicht Rechner basteln.
Ich bin teilweise auch sehr genervt, wenn irgendwas rumzickt am Rechner, und ich da erst rumbasteln muss bis es passt.
Wenn ich daddeln will, will ich daddeln, ohne rumeiern das es vernuenftig laeuft.

Das ich aber genausogerne am Rechner rumschraube ist ein anderes Thema.

Deswegen verstehe ich diese Aussage nicht ganz, bzw. wie sie wirklich gemeint ist:


sfc schrieb:


> Das ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da hat sich der Duchrschnittsbürger umfassender für sein Hobby interessiert - egal welches. Heute will man leider nur noch ungezügelt konsumieren und dabei Hirn abschalten.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

Naja, heute ist das alles ja kein hit ... aber wenn ich an 486ger Zeiten mich erinnere, war das schon der Horror manchmal


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2011)

Mahaha, meinst die optimierte(n) config.sys?
Fuer manche Spiele da extra Konfigurationen, damit die ja genug Hauptspeicher hatten.

War halt Mittel zum Zweck, das man sich da bisserl auskannte, man wollte ja daddeln


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

Ich finde, dass das kein fairer Vergleich ist. Mit einem Rechner hast du natürlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten als mit einer Konsole. Aber wenn ich mit paar Kumpels ein bisschen zocken will dann bevorzuge ich eine PS3/Xbox, dann braucht nicht jeder sein PC mitnehmen und ausserdem zock ich auch gerne mal paar Sportspiele über einen Controller.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (16. August 2011)

EgoShoot0r schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das kein fairer Vergleich ist. Mit einem Rechner hast du natürlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten als mit einer Konsole. Aber wenn ich mit paar Kumpels ein bisschen zocken will dann bevorzuge ich eine PS3/Xbox, dann braucht nicht jeder sein PC mitnehmen und ausserdem zock ich auch gerne mal paar Sportspiele über einen Controller.



Im Grunde können Konsolen aber schon fast das Selbe wie PC´s. (Sie sind ja im Grunde nichts anderes als das) 
Surfen, zocken, usw.  Also eigentlich stehen Konsolen den PC´s in nichts nach... auser das die Hardware nicht austauschbar ist bzw. nur wenige Bausteine austauschbar sind. Die Leistung nicht veränderbar ist bzw. nur durch Tricks verändert werden kann. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

EDDIE


----------



## McClaine (16. August 2011)

Im Grunde ja, aber trotzdem ist´s ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, ob ich jetzt ne Konsole für 400Eur da stehen habe oder nen halbwegs anständigen Pc ab 600Eur...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. August 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Im Grunde können Konsolen aber schon fast das Selbe wie PC´s. (Sie sind ja im Grunde nichts anderes als das)
> Surfen, zocken, usw.



Ich hab noch keinen gesehen der mit seiner PS3 hier was gepostet hat


----------



## Gast1657919404 (16. August 2011)

Meine Meinung:

Grafik: PC > PS3/Konsolen

Spielspaß mit Freunden: PC < PS3/Konsolen (Vorraussetzungen ist ein großer Bildschirm/Beamer und eine Sitzgelegenheit für mehrere Personen)

Ich besitze beide Sachen und bin zufrieden


----------



## ChaoZ (16. August 2011)

Mir macht's auch alleine mehr Spaß an Konsolen zu spielen. ^^


----------



## Jupp007 (19. August 2011)

wenn kollegen da sind ist die ps3 deutlich angenehmer als ein pc, aber so zum zocken ist der pc besser... dedizierte server, maus u. tastatur, bessere grafik...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. August 2011)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass man mit drei Xbox360 Controllern auf dem PC, der über das TV-Gerät läuft super mit mehreren Leuten zocken kann.
Die Funktionalität des Controllers ist einfach klasse man muss nichts einstellen und die Steuerung ist wie auf der Konsole. 
Das Bild auf dem TV Gerät sieht auch noch besser aus als auf meinem Samsung Monitor.
Durch gute Emulatoren sind dem Konsolefeeling auf dem PC keine Grenzen gesetzt selbst die WII lässt sich mit den Original Kontrollern auf dem PC keinen Unterschied aufkommen.
Der PC ist ein absolutes Multimedia Gaming System.
Das einzige was mich an einer Konsole noch reizt sind die Exclusiv Titel die sich allerdings auf Xbox360 und PS3 verteilen.


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> wenn kollegen da sind ist die ps3 deutlich angenehmer als ein pc, aber so zum zocken ist der pc besser... dedizierte server, maus u. tastatur, bessere grafik...



Joa das würd ich nem Düsseldorfer sogar noch unterschreiben

Ne im ernst,wenn Freunde kommen ist in meisst ne Runde Fiva dran  schön vor der Glotze


----------



## sfc (21. August 2011)

Ich fand Konsoleros gestern auf der Gamescom wieder niedlich, die von Björn Pankratz doch ernsthaft wissen wollten, ob die hoch detailierte Grafik, die man bei der Risen-2-Vorführung sehen konnte, auch auf der Konsole so ausehen werde. Als er dann davon sprach, dass man sich dieses Mal viel Mühe geben werde, aber man natürlich Einbußen haben werden, entglitten die Gesichtszüge ganz empört. Einer neben mir argumentierte sogar, dass da "System" hinter stecke. Nach dem Motto: Konsolen sind genauso leistungsstark wie PCs, aber Lobbyisten wollen, dass wir mehr Hardware kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. August 2011)

@sfc

Echt jetzt?
Wie alt waren die denn?


----------



## sfc (21. August 2011)

Seit ich selber alt bin, kann ich das immer schwer schätzen. Ich vermute, dass die um die 16 gewesen sein müsen.


----------



## tippischlippi (23. August 2011)

Hmm ich mag es immer noch, ab und zu meine SNES rauszukramen und eine Nacht lang durchzuzocken... da kommt absolut nichts ran. Aber an einem Onlinegame bzw. dem einen oder anderem Browsergame hänge ich doch länger. 

Wie gerade jetzt mit Die Siedler Online.. =P


----------



## snake22 (26. August 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Durch gute Emulatoren sind dem Konsolefeeling auf dem PC keine Grenzen gesetzt selbst die WII lässt sich mit den Original Kontrollern auf dem PC keinen Unterschied aufkommen.



Abgesehen davon dass die Benutzung von Konsolen-ROMs am PC illegal ist, sprichst du da wohl von älteren Konsolen + Wii und nicht von XBOX360 und PS3.

Habe mir nun auch einen XBOX360-Controller-Receiver für den PC zugelegt, bis jetzt aber noch nicht wirklich damit gespielt. Portal 2 und Worms Reloaded haben sofort ohne irgendeine Einstellung vornehmen zu müssen funktioniert, sind aber mit Maus und Tastatur doch genauer zu steuern.
Gekauft habe ich sie vor allem für Konsolen-Portierungen wie die GTA-Reihe, da war ich doch recht enttäuscht, dass zumindest die Steam-Versionen von GTA 3, GTA Vice City und GTA San Andreas den Controller nicht direkt unterstützen. Bei einem von den dreien (ich denke San Andreas) funktionierte zumindest alles bis auf den zweiten Joystick (Kameradrehung, eigentlich sehr wichtig, vor allem praktisch an den Konsolencontrollern finde ich eben die zwei Joysticks), bekomme ich den auch noch irgendwie zum Laufen? Die beiden anderen Spiele haben überhaupt quasi gar nicht auf den Controller reagiert.

Overlord habe ich auch auf meinem Steam-Account rumkugeln, bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt, aber wenn, wird natürlich auch mit dem Controller ausprobiert.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. August 2011)

Also GTA 4 funktioniert ohne Probleme mit dem Controller. Ich denke alle Games, die für die xbox360 erschienen sind, haben keine Probleme mit dem Controller.
Bei ältern Games wird es schon etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Superwip (26. August 2011)

Das Problem bei GTA: SA ist, dass es zu seinem Erscheinungszeitpunkt noch keinen Xbox 360 Controller gab; es ist zwar auch am PC für die (Alternative) Controllersteuerung ausgelegt aber nicht wirklich für _moderne_ Controller


----------



## snake22 (27. August 2011)

GTA 4 habe ich nur auf der XBOX360 und nicht am PC, so lange es die ganzen Pflichtregistrierungen gibt und das schlechte Speichermanagement wird sich das auch nicht ändern.

Die ersten fünf GTA-Teile habe ich dafür nur am PC. Und die sind eigentlich auch ursprünglich für die Playstation, da kann man ja wohl auch mit dem zweiten Joystick die Kamera drehen, ist das also nicht möglich am PC mit dem XBOX-Controller...


----------



## we3dm4n (27. August 2011)

GTA SA habe ich noch für die Xbox1 und selbst da funktioniert die Steuerung ohne Probleme, am PC hatte ich auch keine Probleme, Steuerung war bei beiden Plattformen gut umgesetzt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. August 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, zerstörbare Gebäude und eine erweiterte Physik aber nichtmehr



Klar könnte man das. Es gibt schon PhysX und Havok für Konsolen. Der Cell ist auf parallelisierte Rechenaufgaben ausgelegt, also wie geschaffen für derartige Aufgaben.





Superwip schrieb:


> Bevor du irgendwas behauptest, dass wie ein Fakt klingt solltest du zumindest versuchen es nachzuprüfen, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist...



Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel Zeitverschwendung, um jemanden zu überzeugen, dessen Meinung ohnehin eingebrannt ist. Die anderen (teils-PC-Only-Spieler) sehen die Sache realistisch und schließen die vielen Vorteile nicht Kategorisch von vornherein aus. Du bist der einzige hier im Thread, der so stur auf seinem Standpunkt verharrt.
PS: Hast du schonmal etwas von einer Hyperbel gehört?



Superwip schrieb:


> Nicht auf den PC geschafft haben es bisher im Wesentlichen auch nur zwei GTA Teile (tragisch, dass du nicht bis zwei zählen kannst...): GTA LCS und VCS; beide wurden für die PSP entwickelt und auch auf die PS2 portiert, im Angesicht von GTA:SA wären die Teils aber sowieso nur was für eingefleischte Fans gewesen, da sie ohne massive Anpassung ein klarer Rückschritt zu SA gewesen wären, ich weine diesen Spielen jedenfalls keine Träne nach
> 
> Ansonsten gab es noch GTA Advance (GTA 1/2 Ableger für Game Boy Advance) und GTA: Chinatown Wars (GTA 1/2 Ableger für DS, PSP und iOS); soetwas im Jahr 2004 bzw. 2009 noch auf den PC zu bringen wäre absolut unsinnig gewesen



Erkläre mir mal die Logik hinter deinem letzten Abschnitt. Die Spiele kamen 2004/2005 und wurden nie auf den PC gebracht. Nur weil wir mittlerweile im Jahr 2011 sind, ist es egal, dass sie damals nicht portiert wurden? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann es auch anders sehen: für Xbox 360 und PS3 gibt es nur GTA IV- auf dem PC gibt es GTA 1, GTA II, GTA III, GTA: VC, GTA: SA, GTA IV (die ersteren beiden sind mittlerweile gratis), wenn man unbedingt die obengenannten zocken will kann man einen Emulator benutzen
> 
> Will man alle GTA Teile auf den Konsolen erschließen benötigt man zwei (mit den Mobilvarianten 3) verschiedene Endgeräte...



Abgesehen davon, dass die Mobilvarianten gar nicht auf dem PC erschienen, liegt die PS2 bei weitem nicht mehr in unerschwinglichen Preislagen. Man kann also ohne weiteres eine zusätzlich kaufen (und liegt immer noch unter dem Preis eines durchschnittlichen PCs).



Superwip schrieb:


> Alleine die höhere Sichtweite bietet einen Vorteil; der Grafikunterschied ist auch wirklich enorm


 Im GTA4-MP ist mir bisher noch keine Behinderung durch die verringerte Sichtweite aufgefallen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch das weitgehende Fehlen von Pop-Ins ist ein nicht unerheblicher Gameplay Vorteil (bzw. eher Nachteil auf den Konsolen)


 Dass Fahrzeuge beim Umdrehen gelegentlich verschwinden/durch andere ersetzt werden, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber noch lange kein Gameplaynachteil. Im Multiplayer ist mir dieses Verhalten jedoch noch nicht aufgefallen.





Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Willkür der Programmierer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass es auf der Konsole maximal 16 Spieler, am PC maximal 32 Spieler gibt...


 

 Ich dachte, deine Ursprüngliche Aussage war auf andere Dinge als Spielerzahlen beschränkt (insbesondere spezielle Modi).


 Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Massenservern (siehe weiter unten) und vermisse sie auch entsprechend nicht.





Superwip schrieb:


> Das manche zu blöd/faul/desinterressiert/technisch nicht in der Lage sind einen durchschlagenden Vorteil zu nutzen macht ihn nicht zunichte


 

 „Durchschlagend“ ist er auch nur aus deiner Sicht der Dinge.



Superwip schrieb:


> Kling als hättest du es noch nie ernsthaft probiert


 

 Oh doch, in GTA3. Das habe ich sogar gemoddet und als nicht gut befunden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur darum, dass ist ja auch nicht die einzige Maßnahme
> 
> Es gibt ja auch etwa Bonuscodes, mit denen man -einmalig- Spezialfeatures freischalten kann und die ein Gebrauchtkäufer nicht übernehmen kann (und nachkaufen muss)... in manchen Spielen betrifft das fast essentielle Dinge, etwa den Multiplayermodus in Resistance 3


 

 Dennoch kann man Spiele ganz normal verkaufen. Spiele mit diesen Einschränkungen sind zudem nur in sehr sehr geringer Zahl auf dem Markt, was bei Steam-Games nicht der Fall ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht nur von Gebrauchtspielen geredet, sondern auch von DRM- hier sind die Konsolen weit restriktiver als es ein PC jemals sein könnte: alleine aus DRM Überlegungen heraus kann man mit einer Konsole etwa nur genau das machen, was der Hersteller einem erlaubt


 

 Du und deine Theorien.  Die Praxis zeigt, dass es nicht so ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch das zentralisierte Multiplayersystem auf den Konsolen (nur offizielle Server) ist eine -sehr restriktive- DRM Maßnahme; geknackte Konsolen können komplett ausgeschlossen werden, einen anderen Sinn als genau diese Möglichkeit offenzuhalten erkenne ich darin nicht; ähnliches gibt es zwar in einigen Spielen auch auf dem PC, dort kann man aber maximal mit einem Raubkopierten Spiel ausgeschlossen werden -und hat 0 Cent verloren- oder als Cheater -i.d.r. auch nur auf geschützten Servern- aber jedenfalls nie mit der gesamten Hardware


 

 Damit hast du mir meine Argumentation schon vorweggenommen.  Natürlich will man Schwarzkopierer ausschließen. Oder soll man die auch noch dafür belohnen, dass sie keine Originale kaufen?? Cheater ebenso.
 Dass du Nutzer von gecrackten Spielen jetzt auch noch verteidigst ist ja wohl die Höhe!



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon deutet alles darauf hin, dass die Konsolenhersteller auf die Jailbreaks ganau eine Antwort kennen: mehr Restriktion; nun, da die Hardware kaum mehr DRM Schutz bietet ist ein Accountsystem sicher eine willkommene Lösung


 

 In wenigen Jahren kommen neue Konsolengenerationen auf den Markt, die dann wieder vollkommen neue Funktionen bieten. Also erneut kein Grund, auf irgendein System dieser Art zu setzen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bezeugen; bis heute sind es auch wenige Ausnahmen


 

 Steamspiele sind also die absolute Ausnahme...




Superwip schrieb:


> Und warum fängst du dann wieder mit dem PC an?


 

 Weil er im Vergleich zu Konsolen wesentlich restriktiver ist bei Kopierschutzmechanismen.





Superwip schrieb:


> Konsolenspiele und "Qualität" nach heutigen Maßstäben sind zwei verschiedene Dinge


 

 So verschieden wie Wasser und geschmolzenes Eis.
 Qualität ist anscheinend eine Frage der persönlichen Vorzüge. Ich brauche weder Mods noch eine Supergrafik, ergo brauche ich keinen PC.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass der RSX als solcher, als die PS3 auf der E3 2005, fast eineinhalb Jahre vor ihrem Erscheinen, angekündigt wurde, schon final war
> 
> 
> Eineinhalb Jahre sind keine "letzte Minute" abgesehen davon, dass mir, wie gesagt, keine Quelle dafür bekannt ist, dass der RSX (und zumindest jedenfalls nVidia als Hersteller) nicht sogar schon wesentlich früher mehr oder weniger feststand


 

 Und meinst du, dass Sony zu dem Zeitpunkt die PS3 nicht schon sehr weit entwickelt hatte? Am Cell hat man zusammen mit IBM lange zuvor gearbeitet und sein GPU-ähnlicher Aufbau war auch kein Zufall. Irgendwo habe ich mal Berichte gesehen, dass der Cell ursprünglich sowohl als CPU als auch als GPU fungieren sollte.
Dass der RSX sich quasi überhaupt nicht vom gewöhnlichen G70 unterscheidet (nichtmal der AA-Bug wurde entfernt), unterstreicht doch schon, dass Nvidia kaum Zeit hatte, etwas eigenständiges auf die Beine zu stellen, wie es z.B. ATI bei der Xbox360 getan hat.




Superwip schrieb:


> Mit billigerer, standardisierterer Hardware und ohne Hardwaresubventionen kann man auch viel sparen, muss weniger investieren, kann weniger verlieren und verdient früher (von der ersten Konsolen an)


 

 Und wie willst du dann das Produkt bewerben? „Wir haben keine Leistung aber dafür das gleiche Bedienkonzept wie die Konkurenz. Auch sonst sind unsere Produkte weitgehend gleich, nur das wir andere Spiele haben.“


 Wie gesagt bewirbt Sony die PS3 nicht umsonst mit den HD-Fähigkeiten, denn so kann man nebenbei noch HD-Fernseher und Co verkaufen (siehe Nachfrageverbund).





Superwip schrieb:


> Das du gerne an PCs herumbastelst hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du PCs krankhaft mit Arbeit verbindest und nur auf der Konsole zu deinem geliebten "Konsolenfeeling" kommen kannst weshalb du die Konsole immer vorne sehen willst, ganz gleich, wie die Realität aussieht; dabei versuchst du händeringend, dir und anderen Vorteile der Konsole einzureden


 

 Mal eine Info nebenbei: Etwa 90% meiner Spielzeit (auf Lebenszeit gerechnet) habe ich am PC verbracht. Und ich bin nicht derjenige, der krankhaft versucht, alle zu seiner geliebten Plattform zu bekehren, wie z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/164807-lohnt-sich-der-kauf-einer-ps3-noch-hab-mir-eine-gekauft.html#post3210657]hier (nachdem längst die Entscheidung zur Konsole gefallen war)[/url].



Superwip schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein stumpfer Flame? Doch nicht etwa von einem Konsolenspieler?!


 

 Wo war mein Posting denn bitteschön ein Flame? Richtige Flames wirst du von mir nirgends finden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein fehlendes Feature kann NIE ein Vorteil sein!


 

 Ahhja. Der PC ist dank seiner Offenheit das größte Opfer für Viren überhaupt. Die fehlende Modifizierbarkeit von Games schließt Cheater kategorisch aus und der Aufrüstzwang entfällt ebenfalls. Wer heute noch auf WinXP setzt (das aktuelle OS, als die PS3 herausgebracht wurde), muss so langsam auf das eine oder andere Game verzichten, da DX10 sich endlich mal bei PCs als Mindestanforderung durchsetzt.
 Also ja, fehlende Features können durchaus Vorteile sein, wenn dadurch eine Menge weiterer Probleme entfallen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die PS3 mit einem Notebookakku zu betreiben wäre ziemlich aufwendig und teuer (ähnlich aufwendig wie der Plan einen Desktop PC mit Notebookakku zu betreiben)
> 
> Eine sehr lange Laufzeit darf man sich aber nicht erhoffen; selbst ein high-end Gamingnotebook ist im Schnitt sparsamer als eine PS3, die in neueren Spielen fast dauerhaft am Limit läuft


 

 Theoretisch müsste man nur die einzelnen Leitungen am Netzteil ausmessen (Voltmeter gibt’s für wenige €) und am Akku das gleiche wiederholen. Einem etwas geschickten Elektriker sollte der Rest auch noch leicht fallen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Will man auch noch den Bildschirm mit dem Akku versorgen wird es richtig kompliziert... und wenn man den Akku auch noch im Gerät aufladen können will erst recht


 

 Wenn ich mir manche Mods so ansehe, sollte das so manchem hier im Forum mit links gelingen, bei einem alten Notebook das Display zu demontieren und dann noch unter zu bringen. Wenn die Garantie für meine PS3 abgelaufen ist, will ich sie evtl. auch in ein HTPC-Gehäuse umbauen (des Bastelns wegen).



Superwip schrieb:


> So oder so ist es lächerlich zu behaupten, eine solche Konstruktion wäre eine ernsthafte mobile Alternative zu einem Notebook


 

 Aus spieletechnischer Sicht: doch.




Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Wie schon oft gesagt scheitert eine PS3 mit Linux bereits an den trivialsten Aufgaben, so gibt es etwa keinen vernünftigen Flashplayer, auch z.B. viele Chat- und/oder VoIP Programme funktionieren nicht und bei der Performance könnte sie sich bei jedem Netbook eine Scheibe abschneiden


 

 Da nimmt man sich ein OpenSource-Programm her und jagt es erneut durch den entsprechenden Compiler.
 Kannst du deine Aussagen über die Performance auf irgendwelche verlässlichen Quellen stützen?



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Textverarbeitung ja, aber sobald irgendwelche Multimediainhalte dazukommen und sein es nur ein paar Bilder in halbwegs zeitgemäßer Auflösung wird das ganze zu einer nervenaufreibenden Angelegenheit... und man hat ohne Zusatzhardware nichtmal Internet


 

 Die PS3 hat sowohl WLAN als auch LAN. Weshalb sollte man da Zusatzhardware benötigen?
 Wegen Leistung --> Quelle?





Superwip schrieb:


> JEDES Konsolenspiel (PS3/Xbox 360/Wii) übertrifft beim DRM JEDES PC Spiel


 

 Wie immer aber auch nur in der Theorie. In der Praxis dreht sich der sachverhalt komplett um. Selbst Spiele aus dem PS-Store haben nichtmal im Ansatz einen so scharfen Kopierschutz wie einige PC-Games (siehe Onlinepflicht, auch bei einigen Steam-Titeln).



Superwip schrieb:


> Aus DRM Gründen laufen Konsolenspiele nur auf vom Hersteller vorgegebener Hardware, mit der man nur genau das tun darf, was der Hersteller einem explizit erlaubt


 

 Und umso weniger Schindluder wird damit auch betrieben. Trojaner oder Viren gibt es auf Konsolen überhaupt nicht (außer vielleicht auf den gecrackten).
 Dass die Hardware 100% unumstößlich feststeht, liegt zum einen in der Natur der Konsolen und zum anderen im Interesse der Kunden*. Wenn du das nicht verstehst, macht es eigentlich gar keinen Sinn, diese Diskussion überhaupt noch fortzuführen.


 *Um mal kurz ein paar wichtige Punkte zu nennen:
 - jedes Spiel läuft ohne Abstriche auf jeder Hardwarerevision
 - maximaler anspassungsgrad der Software an die Hardware → geringst mögliches Fehlerrisiko
 - kein Gejammer wegen verfallener Garantien, weil man irgendwann mal etwas getauscht hat



Superwip schrieb:


> Dem fallen Mods ganauso zum Opfer wie ein freies Multiplayersystem, Indy Entwicklungen oder die Möglichkeit die Hardware der Konsolen zu Modifizieren oder sie für nicht explizit erlaubtes (etwa eigene Software) zu nutzen


 

 Hast du dich mal im PS-Store umgesehen? Fast alle Vollversionen, die man dort erhält, stammen von irgendwelchen Mini-Studios, die niemand kennt. Theoretisch kann jeder für die PS3 entwickeln, er muss die Sache nur von Sony absegnen lassen. Wegen der Sache mit der modifizierbaren Hardware siehe oben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme der Aufrüstbarkeit verdanken die Konsolen dem DRM direkt oder indirekt all ihre untragbaren Nachteile


 

 Wie man es nimmt. Ich sehe am DRM bei den Konsolen keinen zu großen Nachteil (kann hier nur für die PS3 sprechen) und erst recht keine „untragbaren Nachteile“. Der DRM-Schutz hält gleichzeitig vielen Schund von den Konsolen fern.
 Ich erinnere mich noch daran, als die MW2-Daten auf der Xbox360-HDD durch irgendeinen Bug kurzzeitig verändert werden konnten. Angeblich war das Spiel anschließend wegen der großen Scharen an Cheatern gar nicht mehr spielbar, bis die Sicherheitslücke geschlossen wurde.



Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Fast jeder Anwendungsbereich? Auch so exotische Sachen wie Google Earth, Skype, oder ein Treiber zum Anschließen eines Smartphones?


 

 Linux lebt afaik nicht zuletzt durch die vielen freien Programmierer, die uneigennützig Treiber und andere Dinge programmieren, die auch oftmals OpenSource auf entsprechenden Seiten vorliegen.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) zum X. Mal: SONY hat das Other OS gesperrt! SONY hat das Other OS gesperrt! Absichtlich, im Bewusstsein aller Konsequenzen als paranoide Reaktion auf ein mögliche Bedrohung des DRM Schutzes, der der PS3 ihre Existenzberechtigung gibt
> 
> Nur ein verblendeter Fanboy kann hier nicht erkennen, bei wem die Schuld liegt...


 

 Und von mir nochmals: Geohot hat es gecrackt! GEOHOT HAT ES GECRACKT! *GEOHOT HAT ES GECRACKT! GEOHOT HAT ES GECRACKT UND SOMIT DIE SICHERHEIT GEFÄHRDET!* Gäbe es diesen Typen nicht, wäre die Funktion nach wie vor ganz offiziell verfügbar (auf der Fat PS3), aber das will ja einfach nicht in deinen Schädel. Sony hat lediglich das getan, was jede Firma getan hätte, der es an der Sicherheit ihres Produktes gelegen ist. Schließlich war durch sein Handeln erstmalig (theoretisch) das Abspielen von Schwarzkopien möglich.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, etwa ein gewisser GR-Thunderstorm... unglaublich! es handelt sich um einen Konsolenspieler!


 

 Wo mache ich das denn? Ich kommentiere leglich deine Propaganda. Und im Gegensatz zu dir lasse ich sinnvolle Argumente auch gelten (z.B. schlechter Webbrowser, schlechter Formatsupport bei Filmen, unübersichtliche Medienanordnung [alles auf die PS3 bezogen], schlechtere Grafik). Und nebenbei: Schau dir doch mal an, wie die Leute so über dich schreiben. Dass du ein totaler Fanatiker bist, hat wohl inzwischen jeder hier erkannt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Antworte doch mal darauf:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc-328.html
> 
> Wenn du nicht auf Gegenargumente eingehst ist eine Diskussion sinnlos, wenn du mir stillschweigend recht gibst wären weitere Posts sinnlos gewesen


 

 Wie gesagt habe ich nicht ewig Zeit, mich mit dir auszutauschen. Ich werde so schon ständig von den Menschen um mich herum gefragt, was ich hier für Romane schreibe, wenn ich mit dir Texte.
 Oftmals schaffe ich es nichtmal, deine Postings an einem Stück zu lesen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Worst-Case Szenario einer "Fail-Portierung" ist, dass das Spiel ganauso (schlecht) wie auf der Konsole ist, nur in höherer Auflösung und mit besserer Performance


 

 Nope, im WorstCase läuft das Spiel überhaupt nicht auf bestimmten Hardwareconfigs.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Konsole als solche ist, wie schon oft gesagt, der restriktivste denkbare Kopierschutzmechanismus


 

 Theorie != Praxis.....



Superwip schrieb:


> Steam mag schlimm sein aber schlimmer als die Konsole ist es nicht; das Multiplayersystem, der wichtigste Nachteil von Steam ist auf der Konsole sogar noch zentralisierter, restriktiver und schlechter geregelt und auch alternativenloser


 

 1. Auf Konsolen zwingt dich niemand, sinnlose Zusatzsoftware zu installieren.
 2. Auf Konsolen zwingt dich niemand, deine Spiele (aus dem Retail-Handel) an deinen Account zu binden.
 3. Auf Konsolen zwingt dich niemand, permanent online zu sein (in manchen Steam-Games der Fall).





Superwip schrieb:


> Kurz: mit diesen primitiven Vorurteilen, die nur für einen Bruchteil aller Spiele gelten, kann man doch nicht über die Vorteile des PC als *technisch weit überlegene* und zudem *viel offenere (praktisch komplett offene) Plattform* hinwegsehen, schon garnicht *in allen (oder den meisten) Spielen*




 OMG. Das klingt ja überhaupt nicht selbstverliebt. 


 „Technisch weit überlegen“: Überlegen? Ja. Weit? Nein. Dieser Vorteil schlägt sich jedoch ausschließlich in Form von besserer Grafik nieder.
 Die Konsolen setzen auf nahezu alle üblichen Technologien aus dem PC-Bereich. 45nm Fertigung (PCs mittlerweile bei 32nm), Verschmelzung von CPU und GPU auf einem Chip (Xbox360), Mehrkern-CPUs, usw. Lediglich die Leistung ist bei der ganzen Sache (altersbedingt) geringer und man muss auf ein paar Features verzichten, die erst neuere GPUs nativ beherschen (z.B. Tesselation). Aber das ganze hat nach wie vor lediglich Einfluss auf die Grafik. Gameplay und sonstige Relevante Dinge bleiben von diesem Vorteil unberührt.


 PS: Technologie (gemessen an Fertigungsverfahren, Materialien und Schaltkreiskomplexität), Features (z.B. Tesselation, neuere AA-Modi) und Leistung (z.B. aufgrund höherer Shaderzahlen, Taktraten oder höherer Speichermenge) sind drei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.


 „offene Plattform“: Viren, Cheater, Trojaner, Treiberprobleme, usw. AHOI! Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass eine offene Plattform generell schlecht ist, aber in manchen Fällen ist ein wenig Verschlossenheit doch durchaus angebracht. Und soooo offen ist der (Windows-)PC imo gar nicht. Fast jeder Pups an Quellcode ist irgendwo lizensiert und wenn du auch nur eine Zeile von kompiliertem Quellcode dekompilierst (und dabei erwischt wirst), hast du im besten Fall gleich 100 Anwälte vor der Tür stehen. Im Mittel ist verfügbare Windows-Software im Vergleich zur gleichen Menge an Linux-Software etwa so offen wie ein Weihnachtsmarkt im Hochsommer.
 Der PC ist (auch bei Spielen) nur so offen, wie es der Entwickler zulässt. Wenn dieser partout keine Mods zulässt, kannst du auch keine Einbringen (oder nur mit sehr hohem Aufwand, der dann in der Regel jedoch gegen bestehende Lizenzvereinbarungen verstößt).
 Der wesentliche Unterschied besteht doch lediglich darin, dass jeder eigene Programme schreiben kann, ohne vorher nachfragen zu müssen. Ansonsten können die Konsolenhersteller nur von den Maßnahmen TRÄUMEN, die den PC-Spielern auferlegt werden (Registierungspflicht bei mittlerweile fast jedem Publisher + Entwickler, evtl zusätzlich Accounts bei Steam und GFWL + Accountbindung von Spielen). Wirklich eine superoffene Plattform, die du da bewirbst. Bei Steamworks-Games kann man ja nichtmal den Installationspfad angeben).
 Wenn du eine wirklich offene Plattform suchst, solltest du Linux verwenden.





Superwip schrieb:


> Wow! Nachdem man sie gejailbreaked hat hat die PS3 die Officefähigkeiten eines mittelmäßigen Smartphones! Wozu gibt es noch PCs?


 

 Das waren lediglich Beispiele. Mit etwas Willen könnte jeder geschickte Programmierer Software für praktisch jedes Anwendungsgebiet schreiben.





Superwip schrieb:


> Wiederlege das doch lieber, ich denke, du bist hier klar in der Bringschuld, da alles gegen deine Ansichten spricht


 

 Zeige doch erstmal einen technisch fundierten und unwiderlegbaren Bericht vor, der aussagt, dass selbst bei einer Trainingszeit von unendlich vielen Stunden ein Konsolenspieler jedem PC-Spieler unterlegen sein MUSS, weil irgendwelche Sterne schief zur Erde stehen oder sonstwas.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt insbesondere im Fall von Halo viele, die Teil für Teil sehr aktiv im Multiplayer gezockt haben; von Halo Progamern ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich im Artikel die Rede


 

 Wofür nach wie vor (mangels konkreter Quelle) jeder Beweis fehlt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber natürlich sind nicht die Konsolen schlechter, es sind einfach die Konsolenspieler


 

 Um jetzt mal die Ironie bewusst zu überlesen:
Endlich hast du es verstanden. Konsolen richtigen sich hauptsächlich an Casualspieler.





Superwip schrieb:


> bei einer Maus wird eine Bewegung (in einem festen Verhältniss) in eine Bewegung umgesetzt; bei einem Controller wird eine Position (Hebelstellung) in eine Bewegung, eine Bewegung in eine Beschleunigung umgesetzt, ersteres ist direkter und einfacher


 

 Falsch, bei einem Analogstick wird eine Hebelstellung direkt in eine Bewegung mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit umgesetzt. Möchte man die Bewegung stoppen, bewegt man den Stick zum Ausgangspunkt. Simple as that. Wer damit nicht umgehen kann, weil es schlicht an motorischen Fähigkeiten mangelt, gehört eben nicht an die Konsole.
 Technisch gesehen gibt es keinen Grund, weshalb man damit nicht ebenso präzise Steuern können sollte, aber das hatten wir alles schon durch. Lediglich der Übungsaufwand ist ein größerer.





Superwip schrieb:


> VGChartz sind absolut unglaubwürdig, die PC Verkaufszahlen könnten auch aus dem Zufallsgenerator kommen...
> 
> Der Beweis ist schnell geliefert:
> Diese Zahl ist absolut unklaubwürdig klein! Und zwar locker um eine Größenordnung
> ...


 

 Wie bitteschön schließt du jetzt von WOW-Spielern, die lediglich ihr bestehendes Abo verlängern, auf Käufer von Vollpreisspielen?



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke langsam sollte selbst dir dämmern, dass die VGCharz Zahlen zumindest am PC nicht nur um einen kalkulierbare Dunkelziffer von maximal 100% verschoben sondern wirklich *absolut wertlos* sind


 

 Dann zeig doch eine bessere Quelle auf. 





Superwip schrieb:


> RTS: Anno 1404 (2009), Dawn of War 2 (2009), Tropico 3 (2009), RUSE (2010), Napoleon: Total War (2010), Shogun 2: Total War (2011), Civilization V (2010), einige hab ich sicher vergessen


 

 Und wie viele Shooter (mit gleicher oder besserer spielerischer Qualität) sind in gleicher Zeit erschienen? 50? 100?




Superwip schrieb:


> MMOs: Aion (2009), Age of Conan (2008), Warhammer Online (2008), RIFT (2011) und viele kleinere; da die Entwicklung eines größeren MMOs sehr aufwendig ist ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass nicht jeden Tag eines erscheint


 

 Auf Konsole kann man auf Final Fantasy und andere zurückgreifen.





Superwip schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du hast dich noch nicht mit dem PS3 Jailbreak beschäftigt... nur soviel: er ist so grundlegend und umfassend, dass es absolut unmöglich ist, die Lücke zu schließen; das einzige, was Sony machen könnte wären komplett neue, (Hardware-)Konsolen mit neuen, zu den aktuellen PS3s inkompatiblen Spielen


 

 Man könnte in kommende Revisionen eine weitere Hardwaresperre einbauen, um den Schaden zumindest zu begrenzen. Bestehende Konsolen könnte man etwa um einen verschlüsselten Softwarecode erweitern und Spiele könnten nachgepatcht werden, damit das Vorhandensein dieses Codes erforderlich ist.





Superwip schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du hast noch nicht versucht, deine PS3 zu jailbreaken... im Wesentlichen muss man nur einen USB Stick PS3 tauglich Formatieren und den Jailbreak als Firmwareupdate draufladen; man kann sie alternativ auch per Netzwerk oder sogar per Smartphone jailbreaken- im Prinzip ist der Jailbreak ja nichts anderes als ein Firmwareupdate
> 
> Diverse Lehrvideos beschreiben den einfachen Vorgang


 

 Aha, man benötigt USB-Sticks, Lehrvideos, etc.
 Einen Crack für ein PC-Spiel ist noch immer leichter in der Nutzung.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und Sony kann nichts dagegen machen (zumindest nicht softwareseitig) als zu versuchen, die betreffenden Konsolen aus dem PSN zu sperren, selbst das funktioniert nicht wirklich


 

 Quelle für die Behauptung?



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, das gilt nicht auch für die PS3; sie ist geknackt Sony kann nichts dagegen machen


 

 Das Wettrüsten endet nicht, nur weil die Cracker (nach 5 Jahren!) einmal Erfolg hatten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Programme _nach dem_ (maschinellen) Kompilieren per Hand im Assembler optimieren?!
> 
> Das ist nie sinnvoll und bei nennenswert großen Programmen praktisch unmöglich...


 

 Ein von mir ehemals bekannter Programmierer (Diplom-Informatiker) sprach bei diesen Dingen seltsamerweise wie von einer Selbstverständlichkeit. 
 Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel du selbst mit Programmierung zu tun hast (ob du evtl sogar einen gleichwertigen oder höheren akademischen Grad vorweisen kannst), aber ich glaube diesem jetzt erstmal mehr als dir.
 Welche Ausmaße seine Programme dabei annehmen oder für welche Zielplattform er programmiert, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.




Superwip schrieb:


> aber du kannst ja gerne mal ein durchschnittliches Spiel durch den Disassembler jagen und es "optimieren"; wenn es nacher noch läuft würde es mich wundern, wenn es ohne schwere Bugs schneller läuft bist du mein Held


 

 Es hängt ganz davon ab, was du bearbeiten möchtest. Wenn du auch nur eine marginale kleine Funktion bearbeitest, die jedoch im Millisekundentakt aufgerufen wird, kann das schon sehr viel bringen, diese anständig zu entrümpeln.



Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr Aufwendig ist das aber nicht (und selbst das wird oft vernachlässigt oder vergessen), es ist auch nicht wirklich immer nötig, wie man etwa daran erkennen kann, dass viele ältere Spiele anstandslos auf aktuellen GPUs laufen, für die sie nie programmiert wurden; eine wirklich gute Multi GPU Programmierung hat kein existierendes Spiel, in der üblichen Form ist das auch nicht sehr kompliziert; man muss jeweils auch nur auf ausgetretenen Wegen gehen...


 

 Aber auch nur, weil neuere GPUs (normalerweise) die Features der Vorgänger beherrschen. Leistungsoptimierungen gehen ebenfalls verloren.


Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn es um Konsolen geht wird aus der Not plötzlich eine Tugend?


 

 Wieso stellen solche elementaren Dinge denn bitte eine Not dar? Wäre es dir lieber, wenn eine GTX590 mit Spielen in HL2-Grafik schon am Leistungslimit wäre?



Superwip schrieb:


> *Wenn man die Features im Detail überhaupt nutzt (was de-facto nie der Fall ist)*; eher mit jeder neuen DX Generation, so oft kommt aber keine neue...


 

 Vermutlich weil man die Kosten bei der umsatzschwächsten Plattform (PC) niemals wieder reinbekommen würde. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich sehe du hast das Konzept Konsole noch nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht verstehen...
> 
> Nochmal: die Konsolen sind (waren) eine Raubkopieresistente Plattform, die Publisher, die Crossplattformspiele (auch) auf die Konsolen bringen haben das getan, weil sie sich erhofften, dass die Verluste durch die Gewinnbeteiligung der Hersteller geringer sind als jene auf dem PC durch Raubkopien
> 
> ...


 

 Wo hast du nur diesen UNFUG her?? Konsolen bringen FAKTISCH die größten Gewinne, und das gewiss nicht nur wegen der fehlenden Schwarzkopien. Das und nichts anderes ist der Hauptgrund, weshalb Publisher und Entwickler auf Konsolen setzen. Geringere Folgekosten durch einfacheren (da weniger auf unterschiedliche Hardware anzupassenden) Updatesupport sind ein weiterer Punkt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein nachhaltiges Knacken des DRM Systems einer Konsole kann sie sehr schnell unwirtschaftlich machen, zuletzt gesehen beim Dreamcast- diesem hat die Möglichkeit ihn (ähnlich wie die PS3) mit einer einfachen Softwarelösung zu jailbreaken endgültig das Genick gebrochen


 

 Sowohl PS1 als auch PS2 waren sehr sehr schnell geknackt und dennoch sind sie nicht untergegangen. Die XBox360 war quasi seit dem ersten Tag gecrackt und rate mal, welche Konsole bis heute die Leadplattform darstellt.



Superwip schrieb:


> War dein PC etwa zu langsam?


 

 Ich stehe nur nicht so auf Mohrhuhnballerei und Streitereien um vorhandene Helikopter und Panzer. Meiner Erfahrung nach arten solche großen Runden allerdings genau darin aus. Auf kleineren Servern muss man imo wesentlich taktischer vorgehen und Teamwork ist wesentlich wichtiger. Optimal sind imo zwischen 16 und 32 Spielern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber keines davon ist wirklich mit den allesamt PC exklusiven Genereführern vergleichbar, insbesondere bei der Steuerung; zumindest Angel Senki spielt auch in einer ganz anderen Liga als etwa WoW, das lässt sich eher mit z.B. Ragnarok Online vergleichen


 

 Gerade um FF werden Konsolenspieler nahezu unendlich beneidet. Ob Angel Senki nun vom Stil her ehr mit WOW oder Ragnarok vergleichbar ist, ist dabei egal. Ich kann der quietschbunten  WOW-Welt z.B. überhaupt nichts abgewinnen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was redest du da für einen Mist?
> 
> Kurz: nein, das stimmt nicht.
> 
> ...


 

 Ich schreibe hier lediglich nieder, was ich an anderen Stellen in diesem Forum aufgeschnappt habe. Damit wurde von einem User unter anderem Erklärt, weshalb DX10 nicht unter WinXP läuft (afaik hat er sich auf das Zitat eines MS-Mitarbeiters bezogen).



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz...
> 
> 1. Erstens haben die Konsolen immerhin 2 (3) komplett verschiedene GPUs (auf dem PC gibt es ja im wesentlichen auch lediglich zwei aktuelle Architekturtypen)
> 
> ...


 

 1. Dennoch gibt es auf Konsolen nur EINEN Chip (jeweils). Auf dem PC gibt es 4 oder mehr Generationen mit je 5 oder 6 Modellen (pro Kartenhersteller), die derzeit noch von den Entwicklern bedacht werden müssen. Und wie bereits gesagt kann nicht jedes Problem von APIs behoben werden. Du brauchst nur mal in die Changelogs von neuen Grafiktreibern schauen. Da stehen (sinngemäß) Dinge drin wie „Fehlerbehebung in Spiel X bei Grafikkarte A, Behebung eines Programmabsturzes in Spiel Y bei Grafikkarte B“ (wobei A und B aus der gleichen GPU-Generation stammen). Und jetzt sag nochmal, dass es auf dem PC „lediglich zwei aktuelle Architekturtypen“ gibt. Selbst innerhalb einer Generation kann es ja schon zu vollkommen unvorhersehbaren Verhaltensweisen kommen!


 2. Es wird nicht „nicht weniger aufwendig“ und „allenfalls leichter“ sondern wesentlich weniger aufwendig und viel einfacher.


 3. Dann erklär doch, wie es wirklich ist. 





Superwip schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um einen Test, der den Vergleich der mit dem anfangs noch nicht ganz ausgereiften MLAA, das ist schon etwas sehr spezielles und hat nichts mit DX zu tun


 

 Das war lediglich ein Beispiel. Es gibt auch zahlreiche Vergleichstests, die unterschiedlichen Treibern wesentliche Leistungsvorteile ohne AA/AF attestieren.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. August 2011)

Fast eine Seite 
Mit vielen Punkten stimme ich dir zu, nur eines ist wohl auch tatsache
Das die neue generation von Konsolen bald kommen muss. das wichtigste wäre mtr bei der PS4 eine abwärtzkompaktiblität zu allen Sony Playestation spielen.die es gibt.also PS1und2 und3 zu den neuen.
Bei der xbox360 ebenfalls, besser wäre eine intregation der Konsole im PC. Als einbaubares laufwerk und software kauf und Online support mit MP Spiel GFWL als abo. Aber nur für die ehemaligen konsolenspiele.Und folgende Konsolenableger.Dazu ein quasi HTPC von microsof, .als restective Konsole. Wo nur Hardware gewechselt werden kann die von microsoft lizenzsiert wird.
quasi als PC eigenmarke.
aber das wäre ein traum. daneben der normale PC Desktop und win sb verkauf.
So könnte die zukunft aussehen.


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2011)

> Fast eine Seite


 
Ja aber bei allem Respekt....*Kopfschüttel*

Habe mir jetzt Deus Ex 3 geholt und spiele das seit Samstag auf dem PC. Soll ich euch mal was sagen?:

Ehrlich gesagt,ärgere ich mich das ich es für den PC gekauft habe. Also das was einem da an Grafik geboten wird in 2011 ist eine Frechheit.Ehrlich.Versteht mich nicht falsch,es sieht nicht ******** aus aber Hallo?! das sieht stellenweise aus wie F.E.A.R. von 2006(?)

Habe einen wie ich finde recht Potenten PC (siehe Sig),das Game läuft bei mir in 1920x1080.So jetzt ist das voll aufgedreht (mir dem "tollen" DX11 ebenfalls) und es ruckelt(nicht schlimm aber stellenweise merkt man es.Drehe ich Schatten eine Stufe runter ists flüssig). So jetzt frage ich euch ob dieser Leistungshunger gerechtfertigt ist.Sorry,ich habe es auch schon auf der Xbox laufen sehen und ganz im ernst da ist zumindest kein Unterschied was die Grafik angeht den ich jetzt direkt sehen würde.

Also wenn das die Zukunft des PC spielens in Sachen Hardwarenutzung ist dann gute Nacht PC.

So nun behaupte ich nochwas:

Nach allem was mich in den letzten Monaten an PC Releases enttäuscht hat mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen ob das von vielen erwartete BF3 der Klopper wird.... gerade auf die Grafikproblematik wie oben beschrieben.
Hört mir auf...


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

Eigentlich sollte deine Graka Deus-Ex mit maximalen Details problemlos und ruckelfrei schaffen.
PCGH kommt auf min. 76Fps und 81 Fps Average, also kann bei dir irgendetwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte deine Graka Deus-Ex mit maximalen Details problemlos und ruckelfrei schaffen.
> PCGH kommt auf min. 76Fps und 81 Fps Average, also kann bei dir irgendetwas nicht stimmen.




Stimme da zu 

Um was gehts im Moment hier ? Sorry keine Lust alles  zu lesen 


Edit: Ja ich lebe auch noch


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte deine Graka Deus-Ex mit maximalen Details problemlos und ruckelfrei schaffen.
> PCGH kommt auf min. 76Fps und 81 Fps Average, also kann bei dir irgendetwas nicht stimmen.



Glaub mir ich habe mir auch schon überlegt ob irgendwas net stimmt allerdings habe ich anspruchsvollere Games hier die einwandfrei laufen....


----------



## sfc (30. August 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht noch irgendwelche Schweinreien im Treiber aktiviert hast? Bei mir läuft das auch butterweich. Grafik ist in der Tat *******, aber was meinste, wie das erst in 720p ohne AA/AF auf der Konsole ausschaut?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

Bei mir läuft es (auch ohne SLI) absolut flüssig (Full-HD, max).

@streetjumper
Welcome back


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht noch irgendwelche Schweinreien im Treiber aktiviert hast? Bei mir läuft das auch butterweich. Grafik ist in der Tat *******, aber was meinste, wie das erst in 720p ohne AA/AF auf der Konsole ausschaut?



Ja ich habe jetzt mal 3 Fach Puffer reingemacht. Jetzt ist es ok. 

Aber ich habe bei nem Kumpel die Xbox Version gespielt und alles sieht schön aus, auch ohne AA echt also lange mache ich das net mehr mit am Pc.

Habe 1 1/2 Jahre nur mit Xbox und Mac gelebt und langsam erkenne ich das das kein Verlust war... Der PC suckt immer mehr was ihn als reine Games Plattform angeht...


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe 1 1/2 Jahre nur mit Xbox und Mac gelebt und langsam erkenne ich das das kein Verlust war... Der PC suckt immer mehr was ihn als reine Games Plattform angeht...



Hm.

Ich mag meine PS3 als Media Center, Blu-Ray Player und wegen den Exklusivtiteln (Uncharted 3) 

Ich liebe meine beiden iMacs zum Surfen und Arbeiten  (da kommt mir auch kein Windows-Rechner mehr ins Haus....)

Aber zum Gamen ist und bleibt der (Windows)-PC für mich persönlich die erste Wahl


Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm.
> 
> Ich mag meine PS3 als Media Center, Blu-Ray Player und wegen den Exklusivtiteln (Uncharted 3)
> 
> ...





Bei mir kommt es immer auf das Spiel an


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt es immer auf das Spiel an


 
Die vielen Multi-Plattform Games spiele ich eigentlich immer auf dem PC


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja aber bei allem Respekt....*Kopfschüttel*
> 
> Habe mir jetzt Deus Ex 3 geholt und spiele das seit Samstag auf dem PC. Soll ich euch mal was sagen?:
> 
> ...



Vorschlag: spiel alles auf Konsole und hör auf hier zu posten. Du nimmst das technisch zurückgebliebenste Spiel (Deus Ex 3) und deklarierst es als die mögliche Zukunft von PC-Spielen, meinst, dass alle PC-Spiele die letzten Monate nur enttäuschen und zweifelst dann auch noch an BF3, was ja nun optisch wie inhaltlich aufm PC mehr als nur überzeugt.  Also tut mir Leid, da kann dir keiner mehr helfen. Konsolitis im Endstadium.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die vielen Multi-Plattform Games spiele ich eigentlich immer auf dem PC





Exklusiv Titel spiel ich auf der Xbox360 oder auch Spiele wie GTA 4 und so


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Exklusiv Titel spiel ich auf der Xbox360 oder auch Spiele wie GTA 4 und so



Ja, GTA IV hatte ich auch zuerst auf der Konsole gezockt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war noch nicht klar, dass es eine PC-Version geben wird
Aktuell zocke ich Deus-Ex (PC). Ich finde es trotz der nicht ganz so guten Grafik klasse.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Konsolitis im Endstadium.



Ist das ein hier im Forum anerkanntes Leiden?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. August 2011)

Ich mag die Xbox, da Gears of War  Eins der geilsten Shooter


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

Von Teil 3 habe ich viel gelesen. Scheint ein Hammer-Shooter zu werden


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Von Teil 3 habe ich viel gelesen. Scheint ein Hammer-Shooter zu werden




Teil 1 & 2 waren schon der Oberhammer


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2011)

Nein ich höre nicht auf zu Posten. Kann aber nicht verstehen warum man wenn der Pc doch das Gaming Ding ist es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt technisch (Kopierschutzprobleme,Treiberärger und Co.) besser dazustehen.


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nein ich höre nicht auf zu Posten. Kann aber nicht verstehen warum man wenn der Pc doch das Gaming Ding ist es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt technisch (Kopierschutzprobleme,Treiberärger und Co.) besser dazustehen.



Durch die unendlichen Hardware/Software-Konstellationen ist das eben sehr schwer und erfordert viel Arbeit in der richtigen Programmierung.


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nein ich höre nicht auf zu Posten. Kann aber nicht verstehen warum man wenn der Pc doch das Gaming Ding ist es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt technisch (Kopierschutzprobleme,Treiberärger und Co.) besser dazustehen.


 
Das Problem ist man muss es auch wollen technisch besser dazustehen. Wenn sich ein schlechter Konsolenport gut verkauft spart sich so mancher Entwickler die höheren Entwicklungskosten. In den Chefetagen sitzen halt nur noch BWLer und keine Gamingfreaks die das bestmögliche aus der Hardware herausholen wollen.


----------



## axxo (31. August 2011)

Ich steig jetzt von Konsole auf PC um, vor allem möchte ich viel CoD spielen. Meine Frage ist nun, hab ich mit einem Gamepad überhaupt eine Chance oder muss ich mir Maus/Tastatursteuerung antrainieren um anständig mithalten zu können?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. August 2011)

nein haste nicht
 gerade mit tasta und maus ist der beste Konsolero mit pad chancenlos.
ich spiele selber auf konsole und war jahrelang konsolero und bin umgestiegen von Konsole zu PC vor 5 jahren
Und auf der konsole habe ich darkwatch ( PS2 spiel) auf nomral durchgespielt. Wer es nicht kennt eines der schwersten ego shooter auf der PS2, timesplitters auf schwer alle teile.
Und musste bei unreal tournament feststellen mit pad keine chance geschweige Call of duty 4.
Und am Pc ist die autoaiming unterstützung für PAds  nicht vorhanden, aber kurioserweise wieder in MW2.Black ops wieder nicht
Und leideer ist durch das nutzen von hacks in MW2 ddas autoaiming bei maus tasta möglich.Dazu die üblichen wallhacks.Ein echtes problem mit cal of duty 6 mw2


----------



## hempsmoker (31. August 2011)

axxo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steig jetzt von Konsole auf PC um, vor allem möchte ich viel CoD spielen. Meine Frage ist nun, hab ich mit einem Gamepad überhaupt eine Chance oder muss ich mir Maus/Tastatursteuerung antrainieren um anständig mithalten zu können?



LOL Made ma Day... wenn dus mit Pad versuchst, dann mach bitte ein Video davon!


----------



## ChaoZ (31. August 2011)

Ja, du wirst klarkommen. Bei CoD gibt's da nicht viele Unterschiede. Du hast einen sehr geringen Nachteil, aber wenn du an der Konsole gut bist, bist du im selben Spiel am PC nicht schlecht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. August 2011)

dat will ich sehn


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> dat will ich sehn



dito 

die meisten consoleros sind am pc "schlechter" als an der Konsole, aber andersrum mindestens genauso


----------



## ChaoZ (31. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> dito
> 
> die meisten consoleros sind am pc "schlechter" als an der Konsole, aber andersrum mindestens genauso



Er spielt ja mit Gamepad.


----------



## ShowNo (31. August 2011)

Also das einzig doofe am PC finde ich, dass man wenn man im MP mit Gamepad am PC spielt keine Chance hat. Und dass die Steuerung (sensibilität) nicht so wie auf einer Konsole ist.


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2011)

also ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht in unserem Fun Clan (BF2 und BFBC2) beim letzten Clantreffen in Hamburg hatte einer ne Xbox daheim und wir haben dann ein Cod Turnier (offline 1 gegen 1) und ich habe haushoch gewonnen. Zu der Zeit hatte ich selbst die Xbox schon aber kaum Shooter gespielt. Der "Skill" mit dem Controller stammt noch aus Teenager Zeiten in denen ich was Videogame anging nur auf der Konsole daheim war.

Dafür bin ich im Clan einer der Schlechtesten am PC... also verhältnismäßig...


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. August 2011)

Ich habe 2 Jahre lang Modern Warfare 2 auf der Xbox 360 gezockt und war dort Profi!
Seit Oktober 2010 spiele ich das auf dem PC und als erstes hatte ich mal 0 Chance  Weil man die Maus und Tastatur da noch nicht gewohnt ist!

Nach dem Einüben hat man dann aber alles raus  Aber mit dem Controller hat man keine Chance gegen welche mit Maus/Tastatur da die Maus einfach viel mehr DPI in der Reaktion hat als der Stick vom Controller!
Habe beides schon ausgetestet!


LG streetjumper16


----------



## slayerdaniel (31. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> dito
> 
> die meisten consoleros sind am pc "schlechter" als an der Konsole, aber andersrum mindestens genauso


 
Das kann ich absolut unterschreiben. Bei CoD4 erziele ich public TDM regelmäßig 80:10 Scores. Auf der 360 stinke ich im MP von Halo sowas von ab


----------



## snake22 (31. August 2011)

Also Shooter mit Gamepad ohne Auto-Aiming ist für mich der Horror.

Ich spiele derzeit auf der XBOX 360 Red Faction Guerilla und zwar auf Schwierigkeitsstufe Leicht. Der große Pro-Gamer bin ich am PC zwar auch nicht, aber normalerweise spiele ich spiele schon mit "Normal", "Mittel", was auch immer, aber bis ich mit dem Gamepad mal gezielt habe...

Dafür machen mir Spiele wie Oblivion und GTA 4 mit Gamepad viel mehr Spaß, da kann auch schön regelmäßig die Sitzposition wechseln.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. August 2011)

Ab und zu spiel ich auch meine Spiele mit dem Gamepad, aber dann nur den Singleplayer und wenn ich mich mal zurücklehnen will


----------



## Hydroxid (31. August 2011)

PC is Best  Aber ne Runde BlOps Splitscreen mit bekannten ist der Hammer


----------



## we3dm4n (31. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Jahre lang Modern Warfare 2 auf der Xbox 360 gezockt und war dort Profi!
> Seit Oktober 2010 spiele ich das auf dem PC und als erstes hatte ich mal 0 Chance  Weil man die Maus und Tastatur da noch nicht gewohnt ist!
> 
> Nach dem Einüben hat man dann aber alles raus  Aber mit dem Controller hat man keine Chance gegen welche mit Maus/Tastatur da die Maus einfach viel mehr DPI in der Reaktion hat als der Stick vom Controller!
> ...


 Das liegt nicht an einem DPI Wert...

Beim Pad muss du allein mit dem Daumen den Stick in die richtige Position bringen.

Die Maus umschließt du mit der ganzen Hand, man hat somit absolute Bewegungsfreiheit und kannst eben mit der kompletten Hand zielen, was weitaus einfacher ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. August 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an einem DPI Wert...
> 
> Beim Pad muss du allein mit dem Daumen den Stick in die richtige Position bringen.
> 
> Die Maus umschließt du mit der ganzen Hand, man hat somit absolute Bewegungsfreiheit und kannst eben mit der kompletten Hand zielen, was weitaus einfacher ist.




Ja oder so! 

Mit dem DPI Wert meinte ich aber das man bei einer Maus die Reaktion einstellen kann! Aber ich finde trotzdem das Gamepad noch gut wenn man mal gemütlich spielen will


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja oder so!
> 
> Mit dem DPI Wert meinte ich aber das man bei einer Maus die Reaktion einstellen kann! Aber ich finde trotzdem das Gamepad noch gut wenn man mal gemütlich spielen will


 
kannst du doch an der konsole auch? zumindest bei der ps3 gibts da empfindlichkeitseinstellung, müsste für xbox ähnlich sein...


----------



## ChaoZ (31. August 2011)

Naja wenn man CoD als Beispiel nimmt: Die höchste Empfindlichkeitsstufe ist ca. 1/3 der PC Höchstgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. August 2011)

Nein bei der XBOX 360 kannste die empfindlichkeit nicht einstellen. bei der PS2 geht das nur in manchen spielen.
ausnahmen bei xbox360 spielen gibt es aber bestimmt. Mir sind aber keine bekannt wo man die empfindlichkeit einstellen kann.


----------



## Xrais (31. August 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Nein bei der XBOX 360 kannste die empfindlichkeit nicht einstellen. bei der PS2 geht das nur in manchen spielen.
> ausnahmen bei xbox360 spielen gibt es aber bestimmt. Mir sind aber keine bekannt wo man die empfindlichkeit einstellen kann.





man kann die empfindlichkeit direkt im 360 menü einstellen ....


----------



## axxo (31. August 2011)

Könnt ihr mir denn eine anständige Maus/Tastaturkombo empfehlen ich sag mal so bis max. 150€?


----------



## python7960 (31. August 2011)

axxo schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir denn eine anständige Maus/Tastaturkombo empfehlen ich sag mal so bis max. 150?



Ich würde empfehlen zum Zocken maus ligitech g9x
Tastatur logitech g11+ g13 gamer minitastatur
Oder logitech g15 oder g19


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. September 2011)

tastatur geschmacksache, da zählt eher was man bevorzugt.
maus reicht eine logi g400 oder g500 es gibbt keine bessere geformte maus.leider hat microsoft als einzigster herrsteler vertikale daumentasten.


also ich hab die pds empfindlichkeit im xbox360 systmsteuerung nicht drin. zumindest nicht gefunden, ja ich hab das aktuelle dashboard.


----------



## we3dm4n (1. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja oder so!
> 
> Mit dem DPI Wert meinte ich aber das man bei einer Maus die Reaktion einstellen kann! Aber ich finde trotzdem das Gamepad noch gut wenn man mal gemütlich spielen will


 Bei der Xbox 360 kannst du auch die Empfindlichkeit einstellen -.-


----------



## ChaoZ (1. September 2011)

Das macht man direkt im Spiel bei der 360.


----------



## Acho (2. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Konsole nur einen Vorteil,zumindest ist das bei mir so:

Hängt am fetten 47 Zoll FULL HD LCD und mann kann sich schön auf die Couch legen/setzen was auch immer 

Ansonsten gibts nix besseres wie ein PC zum daddeln 


MfG
Acho


----------



## Sieben (2. September 2011)

Mist, da ist man 2 Monate nicht da und wieder 100 seiten mehr, dabei hatte ich die 250 damals alle gelesen^^

So ich habe für PC gestimmt, da ich keine aktuelle Konsole habe. Hatte mit 7-8 Jahren mein Atari 2600. Darauf folgten:
- NES (funzt noch)
- Gamboy (den Grün-Monochromen, Grau gabs m.M. nie, auch wenn  Zeitschriften wie Videogames oft graue Bildchen abgedruckt haben; funzt  noch)
- SNES (funzt noch)
- 2x PS1 (eine ging Kaputt, die 2. musste man auch nach ner Weile anschrägen, damit die CDs gelesen werden konnten)
- N64 (Netzteil nach 3 Jahren leichten Wackelkontakt)
- PS2 (konnte nach einem Jahr keine DVDs abspielen)
- PC Pentium 200MHz (irgendwann entsorgt durch einen PIII 500)
- PC PentiumIII 500 (verschenkt an eine Kita und den Aldirechner von meinem Bruder für 100€ abgekauft)
- PC Athlon 1,6GHz (der Aldirechner, verschenkt an einen Kumpel mit ner Xbox360, weil der nur einen 700MHz Rechner hatte)
- PC PhenomIIx4 940 3,0GHz (aktueller Rechner, zusammengekauft für ca. 400€ (2009), dieses Jahr noch n Monitor für 150€ gekauft, weil ich auch mal "HD" spielen wollte ) 

Kontakt mit Computern hatte ich meistens durch Kumpel, die C64, Amiga oder 386er bzw. 486er hatten (bzw. deren Eltern).
Die Playstation2 war der Grund, weswegen ich mich anschließend auf den  PC konzentrierte. Sony hatte damals nur eine 1-Jahres Garantie  (immernoch?) und hätte 100€ für Reperatur berappen müssen. Das Laufwerk  ist genau nach der Garantie kaputt gegangen. Beim Computer hätte man das  betreffene Teil einfach entsorgt und sich was neues und besseres  gekauft. Das regt mich heute noch auf.

Zum Thema aufrüsten: Konsolen kann man auch aufrüsten und viele machen es sogar:
Für SNES ein Controller mit Turbo-Knöppe und ein Adapter für  Importversionen [Final Fantasy 2 und 3 (also 4 und 6 wenn man von den  Japanischen ausgeht)]
Für das N64 zwei Speicherkarten, Rumble-Pack und die Ram-Erweiterung  geholt (damit ich Turok2 mit besseren Texturen spielen konnte und war  glaub auch für Zelda: Majors Mask Vorraussetzung), 
für PS1 zwei Speicherkarten und glaub 3 Analogcontroller (die erste  Generation hatten keinen Analogstick und einer ist kaputt gegangen).
Für PS2 eine Speicherkarte (wäre doof gewesen FFX anzufangen ohne) und ein Controller.

Mein Kumpel hatte zuerst eine Xbox360 Arcade (Die alte Weiße und ohne  Festplatte), hat sich dann die Elite (Die alte Schwarze mit ner glaub  120er Platte) geholt und als die Slim (mit 250er Platte) rauskam, hat er  sich die gekauft. Er ist sicher kein Einzelfall (immerhin hat er die  alten Teile verkauft und hat sich dadurch nicht unnötig in Unkosten  gestürzt). Die einzige Sache womit er etwas "Leistung" herausgekitzelt hat ist die (überteuerte) Festplatte, da sich nach dem Installieren des Spiels die Ladezeiten doch merklich verkürzen. Sein Bruder ist die Sache etwas besser angegangen und hat sich die 120er gekauft und in die Arcadeversion eingebaut.

Also aufrüsten ist sogar bei Konsolen mittlerweile üblich und durch die Festplatten sogar das Installieren von Spielen. Installieren muss man zwar nicht, aber es verkürzt die Ladezeiten und es schont das Laufwerk. Einschieben und losspielen ist für mich da kein Argument mehr. Das war bis PS2 und Dreamcast und glaube Xbox (hab den Kasten noch nie live erlebt) so und da gabs schon Ladezeiten. Cardridges waren echtes Plug n' Play.

Hmm naja dann gibts dann noch sowas wie der EA-Onlinepass. Glaub den muss man bei Xbox360 für jedes Spiel einzelnd aktivieren bzw. neu machen. Verkauft man das Spiel weiter muss sich der neue Besitzer bei EA einen Neuen für 10€ besorgen, sonst kann man nicht MP-Spiele spielen. Find ich echt ne Frechheit, da die Goldmitgliedschaft dem User ja schon dazu berechtigt Online mit anderen zu spielen. Bei Mortal Kombat gibts auch sowas wie den Saisonpass, dafür muss man, denke ich, auch Geld hinlegen und eine Registrierung im Internet ist auch nötig. Registrierungswahn und Zusatzkosten (neben Live und DLC) gibts also auch, wenn nur begrenzt, auf der Konsole. Wird sich aber sicher noch ausweiten, da bin ich mir sicher.

DLC sind ja sowieso viel zu teuer: 1200 MP für 5 Karten bei MW2 und 2(?) Kartenpacks gibt es. 2100 Punkte kosten offiziell glaube ich ca. 25€ (klar gibts billiger und auch illegaler).

Über die Grafik wurde ja schon viel diskutiert, aber meinen Senf gebe ich trotzdem noch hinzu: Ich spiele immernoch gerne mit dem Emu (ja böse, aber hab keinen Fernseher für meine PS1) meine original PS1 Spiele (FF7-9, FFTactics, StarOcean2, SFAlpha2, etc.). Mir ist Grafik nicht so wichtig; Spaß soll ein Spiel machen, wenn es aber möglich ist immer her damit! Aber die aktuellen Konsolen können einfach nicht mehr mit dem PC mithalten. Selbst bei kommenden Spielen wie GoW3 (hab die Beta beim Kumpel miterlebt) flackern die Kanten und die Texturen sehen echt matschig aus (auf seinem 42" HD-TV). Mein Kumpel ist ein echter Fanboy  aber ich muss mich schon zusammenreißen, wenn er wieder mal von "hochauflösender" Grafik spricht. Am liebsten würde ich laut loslachen, aber ich belasse es zur Zeit beim Augenverdrehen . Ich hab ihm schonmal gesagt, dass die Spiele nicht in nativen 1920x1080 laufen und die ihn auf der Verpackung belügen. Er fragte wieso das so sei, hab ich ihm gesagt, dass die Box technisch veraltet ist und das nicht mehr packt und sie die Bilder nur skaliert. Wenn er also echtes HD will, soll er sich einen HD-Film anschauen oder Spiele auf dem Pc spielen. Als er explodiert ist, habe ich die weitere Diskussion lieber abgebrochen und hab nichts mehr gesagt, um keinen ernsthaften Streit zu entfachen. Nach ner Woche hat er mich dann angerufen und sich entschuldigt. Ich dachte der wusste das und ich wollte ihn nur aufziehen 
Klar, GoW 1-2 haben mir auch Spaß bereitet (wenn auch nur wegen der Story und Koop-Split,aber nicht wegen der krassen Schlauchlevel) und der 3. Teil wird sicher auch prima, aber dass Epic das Spiel sogar auf 30 Frames reduzieren muss, damit die Technik und Optik noch hinterher kommt ist schon traurig. Gerade der Multiplayer ist "richtig" schnell geworden (Die Spielmechanik im Vergleich der Vorgänger) aber mir taten die Augen nach 30 Minuten weh. Grafik nicht so wichtig, kann sein. Bei manchen Spielen aber doch ausschlaggebend für die Stimmung (und gut für die Augen).

Ich bin auch für das langsame Absetzen der jetzigen Konsolengeneration. Mehr Leistung heißt ja nicht unbedingt nur bessere Grafik, sondern auch komplexere Spiele (+ besserer Grafik  ;KI z.B. ist ja auch rechenlastig). Beides zusammen ist auf den Konsolen leider nicht mehr möglich. Dauernd bekommt man diese Klonspiele (gerade 3rd-Person-Shooter wie GoW) vorgesetzt. Versuchen alle gut auszusehen, aber komplex sind die Spiele nicht. Perlen findet man dann eher im Arcadebereich, damit kann man aber nicht dauerhaft die 08/15-pieler binden, weil die halt nicht dem "Grafikstand" entsprechen . Viele haben sich ja beschwert, dass bei L.A. Noir alles so kulissenhaft aussieht, weil bis auf die Missionen der Rest relativ leblos wirkt. Schätze das liegt auch daran, dass die Entwickler alles auf diese Gesichtsmimik gesetzt haben und für den Rest keine Hardwareleistung übrig war , womöglich auf dem PC besser geworden, aber da jetzt wahrscheinlich nur eine Portierung kommt, wirds nur optisch aufgepeppt, sonst meckert wieder eine Seite. Na mal schaun

Puh, ich spiele gerne Computerspiele, egal auf welcher Plattform, hab mich aber für den PC entschieden, weil ich selbst entscheiden kann, wann und was ich aufrüste und nicht warten muss bis ein neues "Komplett-Paket" auf den Markt kommt und wie damals immer den Neupreis von 399+ bezahlen muss. Da komme ich mit dem PC doch billiger weg (Rüste nicht so oft auf, bis wirklich ein Spiel rauskommt, was nicht mehr gut läuft oder aussieht) und verzichte halt auf "Konsole-only"-Titel (eh immer das gleiche nur in einem anderen Gewand; Beispiele sind God of War 1-3, Devilman Cry und Castlevania: alle gut aber gleiches Prinzip). Ich kann im Spiel Einstellungen vornehmen und es meinen Wünschen (oder den Wünschen des Rechners ) anpassen, kann Mods einbinden, weil es Spieler gibt die manchmal bessere Ideen haben als die Entwickler (siehe Fallout:3 und New Vegas: ich sag nur dynamisches Wetter, Radiosender, neue Waffen und Rüstungen) und wenn genug Leistung vorhanden ist, peppt man das Spiel zusätzlich noch grafisch auf. All das habe ich nicht auf Konsolen. Stattdessen zahlt man für Zusätze noch ordentlich drauf (auf das Hauptspiel ganz zu schweigen).
Wie teuer nun welche Plattform ist, hängt letztendlich vom Benutzer ab.

Wenn neue Konsolen rauskommen , würde , denk ich mal, auch die Qualität der Spiele steigen und das nicht nur Grafisch.

Gruß

PS: Verkaufsstatistiken von Konsolen (Geräte und aber auch Spiele) sind irgendwie irrelevant, da in diesen Statistiken nicht berücksichtigt wird, wie viele Konsolen auf eine Person kommen. Diese Statistiken gehen davon aus, das bei einer Anzahl von 10 Konsolen 10 Besitzer kommen. Mein Kumpel will sich z.B. ne Ersatzkonsole kaufen, damit er notversorgt ist falls seine jetzige mal bei Microsoft in Reperatur ist . Fanboy, aber sicher nicht der Einzige. Manche Kaufen sich auch eine Neue, weil die Alte gebannt wurde, kaputt gegangen (ohne Garantie) oder eine Hijacked für Raubkopien + eine für Onlinespiele. Berücksichtigt man dies kommen eventuell 10 Konsolen auf 6 Besitzer . Bei Spielen... ich weiß nicht ob Videothekenbestellungen auch in die Berechnung einfließen. Immerhin wären dann bei z.B. 10 Spielen, 8 Einzelpersonen und die Videothek hat zwei Exemplare zum Verleih erworben, zählt in der Statistik aber als 2 Einzelpersonen... . Naja egal, schon zu viel geschrieben. Ich mache lieber schluss .


----------



## Tambob (2. September 2011)

Ich bin für PS3. Aber generell für alle Konsolen.

Einfach weil ich die bisherigen Exclusives mochte. Ich besitze aber viele Konsolen. Und ein paar Laptops, die fürs Zocken taugen. Und die Konsolen sind zweifelsohne bequemer als PC. Keine Kabeln, einfach auf'm Sofa zurücklehnen, Kontroller in die hand nehmen und loszocken. kein Strecken um die Tastatur zu sehen, falls man sich doch zurückgelehnt hat. Und vorallem muss man sich nicht damit beschäftigen, wie lange die Spiele noch gehen werden, oder ums Aufrüsten usw.

Klar, es kann Technisch nicht mit PC mithalten. Sowas zu erwarten wäre auch Hirnrissig.

Aber Technik hin oder her, irgendwann muss man auch mal das Spielerlebnis berücksichtigen. Wer Nachts vorm Fernseher gehockt ist und Shadow of the Colossus gespielt hat, weiss was ich meine. Wenn man sowas erlebt, ist es doch egal worauf das Spiel läuft, solange man darin abtauchen kann.

Es wird NIE ein Schlusswort oder endgültige Meinung dazugeben. Muss doch jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## we3dm4n (3. September 2011)

PC haben, Konsole auch haben, glücklich sein.

Keinen Kopf machen, was nun besser ist, sondern einfach beides mit seinen Vorzügen nutzen und lieben -> tolles Leben 


Gute Nacht.


----------



## Primer (3. September 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Ich bin für PS3. Aber generell für alle Konsolen.
> 
> Und die Konsolen sind zweifelsohne bequemer als PC. Keine Kabeln, einfach auf'm Sofa zurücklehnen, Kontroller in die hand nehmen und loszocken.



 Bedenke, dass die Couch auf Dauer deinen Rücken kaputt macht und ein ergonomisch geformter Bürostuhl allemal gesünder für die meisten ist. Man könnte also sagen das spielen an Konsolen gesundheitsschädlich ist

Wann hören die Leute eigentlich mal auf immer das drumherum mit einzubeziehen und das vor allem als Hauptargument. Man kann PC und Konsole an allen Arten von modernen Monitoren/TVs betreiben, sowie mit Controller/M+T (wenn auch eingeschränkt auf Konsolen) bedienen. Da gibt es kaum noch Unterschiede.
Wessen schuld ist es bitte wenn Menschen sich ihren „Spielplatz“ nicht richtig einrichten, etwa die schuld der Plattform? Das kann man nun mal sehr schlecht als Argument werten, also hört doch bitte auf immer so naiv zu diskutieren, wie ich es am Anfang dieses Posts getan habe.

Ansonsten:


we3dm4n schrieb:


> PC haben, Konsole auch haben, glücklich sein.
> 
> Keinen Kopf machen, was nun besser ist, sondern einfach beides mit seinen Vorzügen nutzen und lieben -> tolles Leben
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen....recht hat er!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. September 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass die Couch auf Dauer deinen Rücken kaputt macht und ein ergonomisch geformter Bürostuhl allemal gesünder für die meisten ist. Man könnte also sagen das spielen an Konsolen gesundheitsschädlich ist



Das hängt davon ab, wie man sich auf dem Sofa platziert.  Und nicht jeder hat einen "HighEnd-Bürostuhl".



primerp12 schrieb:


> Wann hören die Leute eigentlich mal auf immer das drumherum mit einzubeziehen und das vor allem als Hauptargument. Man kann PC und Konsole an allen Arten von modernen Monitoren/TVs betreiben, sowie mit Controller/M+T (wenn auch eingeschränkt auf Konsolen) bedienen. Da gibt es kaum noch Unterschiede.
> Wessen schuld ist es bitte wenn Menschen sich ihren „Spielplatz“ nicht richtig einrichten, etwa die schuld der Plattform? Das kann man nun mal sehr schlecht als Argument werten, also hört doch bitte auf immer so naiv zu diskutieren, wie ich es am Anfang dieses Posts getan habe.



Sicherlich kann man quasi jeden aktuellen PC an jeden aktuellen TV anschließen, aber nicht jeder möchte seinen Büro-PC ständig ins Wohnzimmer räumen und anschließend wieder ins Arbeitszimmer. Alternative wäre ein ZWEITER PC, aber dann kann man sich auch gleich eine Konsole kaufen und mit Freund/Freundin ordentlich im Splitscreen zocken.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....recht hat er!


 
Denke auch, dass das die beste Option ist (neben meinem Hauptrechner habe ich noch ein Notebook zum Spielen, aber die PS3 wird von mir und meiner Freundin ausschließlich verwendet).


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. September 2011)

Mein Gaming-PC steht 2 Meter neben dem Fernseher. Niemand sagt, dass der PC in irgendwelche Arbeitszimmer muss. Ich esse z.B. auch im Wohnzimmer und nicht im Esszimmer. Ich hab ürigens auch einen Fernseher in der Küche und im Schlafzimmer. Bin halt net so der Spießer bei dem der Fernseher im Fernseherzimmer steht, das Essen im Esszimmer "serviert" wird, der Computer im Arbeitszimmer steht und im Schlafzimmer nix anderes steht als Bett und Nachtschrank. 

PS: Ausserdem will ich auch fernsehen können während ich am PC sitze.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. September 2011)

D.h. nur, dass du eine kleine Wohnung hast. 
Du sollst auch nicht von dir auf andere schliessen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. September 2011)

Ich denke ~50 Quadratmeter sind nicht soo klein. Aber mit der grösse hats auch net viel zutun. Die Queen z.B. hat in ihrem Schloss 200 Zimmer und könnte trotzdem ihren Fernseher und ihren PC im selben Raum betreiben.  Da gibts doch keine Vorschriften. Ausserdem hat "Thunderstorm" von sich auf andere geschlossen, ich hab genau dagegen argumentiert, wenn du so willst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. September 2011)

Ich hab zur Zeit 55m² und das ist klein. 

Viele haben halt den PC auf einem Schreibtisch und sie wenigsten haben den wohl 2m neben dem TV und verkabeln kann manchmal ein grosses Problem sein, wenn man wert drauf legt, dass es ordentlich aussieht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. September 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich denke ~50 Quadratmeter sind nicht soo klein. Aber mit der grösse hats auch net viel zutun. Die Queen z.B. hat in ihrem Schloss 200 Zimmer und könnte trotzdem ihren Fernseher und ihren PC im selben Raum betreiben.  Da gibts doch keine Vorschriften. Ausserdem hat "Thunderstorm" von sich auf andere geschlossen, ich hab genau dagegen argumentiert, wenn du so willst.


 
Ich kenne jedoch keinen _ordentlichen_ Menschen, der das so macht wie du. 

Zugegeben sieht die Sache bei mir nicht anders aus als bei dir, jedoch habe ich auch nur ein einziges WG-Zimmer und keinen Gemeinschaftsraum, etc.


----------



## Primer (3. September 2011)

Genau das ist doch aber der Punkt auf den ich hinaus will. Der eine hat eine kleine Wohnung, wo TV und PC über ein paar Meter ganz einfach verbunden werden können. Der andere hat ein Haus und mehrere TVs. Wieder einer hat nur einen alten Röhren-TV und spielt auch mit seiner Konsole lieber am neueren Monitor und wiederum andere haben eben den PC ganz klassisch im Arbeitzimmer stehen und den TV im Wohnzimmer, ohne die Möglichkeit beide mal eben komfortabel zu verbinden...
Die Möglichkeiten sind sehr vielfältig. Deswegen bin ich auch dafür viele der äußeren Umstände von der Diskussion auszuschließen, da es eben nichts direkt mit der Plattform zu tun hat, weil man wie geasgt so ziemelich alle Systeme mit allen möglichen Arten von Ein/Ausgabe Geräten betreiben kann. Wer die Möglichkeiten nicht ausschöpft ist selbst schuld.

Man könnte diese Diskussion auch noch wesentlich weiter banalisieren. Etwa das ein guter, bequemer Bürostuhl sicherlich günstiger ist als ein guter, bequemer TV Sessel, respektive eine ganze Couch. Will hier wirklich jemand anfangen solche Dinge in die ohnehin schon strittige Kostenrechnung mit aufzunehmen? Ich hoffe doch nicht!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. September 2011)

Und es gibt Leute, die ein Entertainment Zimmer haben mit PC, Konsole, Highend-Soundanlage und 65" TV. Dazu einen fetten Server im Kelleraum (wozu einen router) mit genug Speicher für alle DVDs BluRays u.s.w.
Jedes TV Gerät im Haus kann alle Medieninhalte vom Server abspielen, gesteuert wird über ein Tablet PC. Netzwerkanschlüsse 100/1000 Mbit ist als Stecker in jedem Raum verfübar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. September 2011)

Sorry, aber eine Couch und einen TV hat so gut wie jeder und die, die keinen Platz für einen Schreibtisch haben, haben meistens ein Notebook und das reicht sehr selten für halbwegs aktuelle Games.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Mein PC hat im Wohnzimmer nichts zu suchen, der steht im Arbeitszimmer, denn das ist eben mein Reich, da agiere ich. 
Nur Laptops verlassen das Arbeitszimmer, Desktop Rechner nicht.

Und wenn ich aufm Sofa sitze, dann mache ich meist nur eins der drei Dinge:
Fernsehen gucken...
mit Leuten reden..
bürsten..


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. September 2011)

genau


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Ach ja, gegessen wird natürlich im Esszimmer, denn dafür ist es da, oder eben im Arbeitszimmer, je nach dem, was gerade anliegt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. September 2011)

Gegessen wird an der Feuerstelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Außerdem kommt mir Sony eh nicht ins Haus und mir reicht schon Windows von Microsoft, noch ein Kram von dem Laden muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. September 2011)

Ich habe mein Kinderzimmer wo ein PC, ein 24 Zoll Monitor, ein 42 Zoll Fernseher, eine Xbox 360 und demnächst auch eine PlayStation 3 Platz finden. Von Platzmangel kann ich nicht klagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Was hast du denn für ein Kinderzimmer?


----------



## snake22 (3. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Kinderzimmer?


 
Es gibt ja nicht nur Stadtkinder, am Land bekommt man Häuser mit vielen Hundert Quadratmetern zum gleichen Preis wie eine 50m² Eigentumswohnung in der Stadt 

Was wäre das außerdem für ein Kinderzimmer, in dem man NICHT Platz für einen PC, TV, XBOX, PS3,... hat? Ich hatte in meinem Kinderzimmer keinen Platz für einen TV, aber da waren die ja noch riesig, die heutigen TVs, da brauchst du doch nur ein Bild von der Wand abhängen und den TV draufhängen *g*


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. September 2011)

Kinderzimmer ?? "wie niedlich" hört sich an als ob du unter 10 bist und noch mit lego spielst.

Hey klar sind die Grundstückspreise auf dem Land viel günstiger als in der Stadt. Keiner will auf dem Landwohnen alle wollen sie in die Stadt.
Früher im Mittelalter gab es ausserhalb der Stadt nur Bauern und die Gesetze waren unterschiedlich. Es wurde unterschieden zwischen Land und Stadtleben heute wie damals der Wohlstand kommt aus der Stadt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. September 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Kinderzimmer ?? "wie niedlich" hört sich an als ob du unter 10 bist und noch mit lego spielst.
> 
> Hey klar sind die Grundstückspreise auf dem Land viel günstiger als in der Stadt. Keiner will auf dem Landwohnen alle wollen sie in die Stadt.
> Früher im Mittelalter gab es ausserhalb der Stadt nur Bauern und die Gesetze waren unterschiedlich. Es wurde unterschieden zwischen Land und Stadtleben heute wie damals der Wohlstand kommt aus der Stadt.


 
Äh, nicht da wo ich herkomme....
Seitdem ich lebe, hat sich die Bevölkerungszahl meines "Dorfes" verdoppelt (mittlerweile über 6000 Einwohner) und noch immer werden permanent neue Häuser gebaut. 6 von 8 Nachbarn meiner Eltern sind direkt aus Berlin in unseren Ort gezogen. Die anderen zwei Leben schon seit ihrer Geburt hier. Jeder der kann verlässt die Stadt und zieht in die Umgebung (wohne bei Berlin). Was will ich mit einer 70m² Wohnung (im besten Fall) wenn ich zugleich ein 250m² Haus mit einem eigenen Garten haben kann? Noch dazu ist die Luft sauberer und die Leute sind in der Regel freundlicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Ich lebe in einer Kleinstadt, reicht mir, mehr brauche ich nicht. Will ich in die Großstadt, fahre ich 15km.
Und mein Arbeitszimmer reicht mir, ist groß genug, ein Fernseher steht auch drin, aber noch eine Röhre. Dafür aber gestochen scharfe Farben und kein Schlierenbildung.


----------



## Patze (5. September 2011)

PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s)!


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Klar könnte man das. Es gibt schon PhysX und Havok für Konsolen. Der Cell ist auf parallelisierte Rechenaufgaben ausgelegt, also wie geschaffen für derartige Aufgaben.


 
Überschätze den Cell nicht!

Ja, er ist sicher vergleichsweise gut für Physikberechnungen geeignet aber in GTA IV z.B. kommt er auch so schon genug ins Schwitzen; außerdem limitiert hier sicherlich der RAM



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nein.

Glaubst du, dass GTA: LCS oder GTA: VCS 2006/2007, im Angesicht eines bereits zuvor erschienenen –und zweifelsfrei weit besseren- GTA: SA einen nennenswerten Absatzmarkt gefunden hätten?

Auf die PS2 wurden sie wahrscheinlich nur portiert, weil es sehr einfach möglich war, und vermutlich auch, weil Konsolenspieler generell anspruchsloser sind

Noch viel deutlicher ist das bei GTA Advance und GTA: Chinatown Wars; glaubst du, irgendwer hätte für soetwas im Jahr 2004 bzw. 2009 am PC _noch Geld ausgegeben_? Also ich zweifle sehr daran… GTA 1 und 2 (mit ähnlichem Spielprinzip) sind sicher auch nicht ohne Grund mittlerweile kostenlos



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, dass die Mobilvarianten gar nicht auf dem PC erschienen, liegt die PS2 bei weitem nicht mehr in unerschwinglichen Preislagen. Man kann also ohne weiteres eine zusätzlich kaufen (und liegt immer noch unter dem Preis eines durchschnittlichen PCs).


Super Idee, nur um alte GTA Teile in schlecht (im Vergleich zum PC) zu spielen…

Die Konsolenversion von GTA 1 und 2 ist sicher auch nicht mehr ganz leicht zu bekommen, jedenfalls nicht neu; am PC kann man die Spiele dagegen einfach gratis downloaden

Wenn man die mobilen Teile am PC spielen will sollte das in allen Fällen per Emulator möglich sein
Die PS2 ermöglicht auch immernoch nicht GTA Advance und GTA: Chinatown Wars



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Im GTA4-MP ist mir bisher noch keine Behinderung durch die verringerte Sichtweite aufgefallen.


 
Tja, wenn man nichts besseres kennt…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Fahrzeuge beim Umdrehen gelegentlich verschwinden/durch andere ersetzt werden, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber noch lange kein Gameplaynachteil. Im Multiplayer ist mir dieses Verhalten jedoch noch nicht aufgefallen.


 
Das Objekte, wenn du dich schnell bewegst erst sichtbar werden, wenn sie eigentlich schon längst in Sichtweite sein sollten kann ein erheblicher Nachteil sein.

Ich weiß nicht, wie schlimm es bei GTA:IV auf der Konsole wirklich ist aber bei GTA:SA bin ich nicht selten in Bäume und Masten geflogen, die erst geladen wurden, als es schon zu spät war um noch auszuweichen (wobei hier auf dem PC z.T. Mods und natürlich ordentliche Hardware helfen können)



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Massenservern (siehe weiter unten) und vermisse sie auch entsprechend nicht.


 
Meiner Meinung nach kann es angesichts der Mapgröße in GTA:IV kaum genug Spieler geben



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> „Durchschlagend“ ist er auch nur aus deiner Sicht der Dinge.


 
Wer Mods nicht als durchschlagenden Vorteil ansieht kennt zu wenige/keine guten



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch kann man Spiele ganz normal verkaufen. Spiele mit diesen Einschränkungen sind zudem nur in sehr sehr geringer Zahl auf dem Markt, was bei Steam-Games nicht der Fall ist.


 
Ganz normal… ohne Multiplayer

Auch die meisten STEAM Spiele kann man auch einfach verkaufen- auch ohne Account, bei den übrigen kann man, wie gesagt immer noch zur Not den Account verkaufen

Es gibt wirklich nicht viele PC Spiele, bei deren Gebrauchtverkauf einem größere Hürden in den Weg gelegt werden (solange man nicht den Download kauft) und diese „Hürden“ lassen sich in jedem Fall umgehen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stell dir mal vor, die Konsolen hätten kein DRM…

Sondern wären einfach standardisierte, offene Hardwareplattformen mit einer (Open Source) Firmware von der aus man direkt Spiele aber auch andere Programme starten kann und die auch Multimediafunktionen usw. bereitstellt

-uneingeschränkte Möglichkeit zum Laden eigener Betriebssysteme
-und sonstiger, auch selbst geschriebener, Programme bzw. „Apps“ und Spiele diversester Sorten aus beliebigen Quellen, direkt aus der Firmware
-Offenes, dezentrales Multiplayersystem
-Anbindung diverser Zusatzhardware einschließlich insbesondere der uneingeschränkten Verwendung alternativer Eingabegeräte, sein es Controller anderer Konsolen oder Maus und Tastatur
-Mods diverser Sorten; zumindest solange die Hardware mitmacht
-Möglichkeit zur uneingeschränkten Modifikation der Firmware

Dank Jailbreak kann man sich wenigstens ein paar dieser Möglichkeiten zurückholen; andere auch nicht
Ich hoffe, du siehst langsam ein, was du auf der Konsole durch DRM alles verlierst –offenbar ohne es zu merken-
Und komm mir jetzt ja nicht mit Viren, Cheats oder dergleichen; wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist eine Firmware sehr viel einfacher aufgebaut als ein ordentliches Betriebssystem; man könnte sie mit realistischem Aufwand absolut sicher machen, vor allem wenn eine fleißige Open Source Community dahinter steht

Auch die Verwendung von Bots könnte man recht einfach verhindern, dadurch, dass Firmware und Hardware eben standardisiert sind und man dadurch einfach das Laufen dritter Programme im Hintergrund während dem (Online) Spielen durch entsprechende Maßnahmen verhindern könnte
Sonstige Cheats bzw. Hacks oder Bugusing sind sowieso ausschließlich ein Problem der Spieleentwickler



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich will man Schwarzkopierer ausschließen. Oder soll man die auch noch dafür belohnen, dass sie keine Originale kaufen?? Cheater ebenso.


 
Und dafür jeden ehrlichen Spieler in ein restriktives, zentralisiertes, fehleranfälliges und gegebenenfalls sogar kostenpflichtiges (360) Multiplayersystem zwängen?

Nein danke!



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dass du Nutzer von gecrackten Spielen jetzt auch noch verteidigst ist ja wohl die Höhe!


 
Wer den Konsolen schadet ist mein Freund



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> In wenigen Jahren kommen neue Konsolengenerationen auf den Markt, die dann wieder vollkommen neue Funktionen bieten. Also erneut kein Grund, auf irgendein System dieser Art zu setzen.


 
Ja, in wenigen, 4, 5 Jahren?

Viel Zeit, viel Zeit um alles mögliche umzusetzen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Steamspiele sind also die absolute Ausnahme...


 
So viele sind es wirklich nicht; und die meisten davon kann man durchaus auch gebraucht verkaufen; um genau zu sein kenne ich kein einziges STEAM Spiel, dass untrennbar mit einem Account verbunden ist, wenn man es offline kauft; ich hab mich aber noch nie wirklich damit auseinandergesetzt



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Weil er im Vergleich zu Konsolen wesentlich restriktiver ist bei Kopierschutzmechanismen.


 
Ja, genau… (siehe oben)

Die einzigen Spiele, deren Kopierschutz in irgendeiner Form restriktiver ist als auf der Konsole sind die Handvoll Spiele mit Onlinezwang im Singleplayer- aber dafür gibt es zum Glück Lösungen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Brauchts du vielleicht ein vernünftiges Multiplayersystem, bessere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten, Multitasking/Hintergrundprogramme,…

Abgesehen davon, dass du noch lange nicht keinen PC brauchst nur weil du nicht auf ihm spielst



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich war die PS3 zu dem Zeitpunkt hardwareseitig wohl schon fast fertig- inklusive RSX

Das nVidia keinen eigenen Chip entwickelt hat kann schlicht Kostengründe gehabt haben… und warum einen eigenen Chip entwickeln wenn man schon einen hat?

Auch die Tatsache, dass man nicht auf einen moderneren und leistungsfähigeren/effizienteren G80 Ableger umgestiegen ist zeigt, dass der RSX schon ziemlich früh festgestanden sein muss; ein G80 basierender GPU hätte die Veröffentlichung der PS3 auch kaum verzögert, erste Karten damit sind ja auch noch vor der PS3 erschienen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit billigerer Hardware kann man auch billiger verkaufen; und genau das Bedienkonzept ist auch das wohl wichtigste Feature der Zukunft

Mit überlegener Leistung wurde die Wii sicher nicht die mit Abstand erfolgreichste aktuelle Konsole
Wichtig ist auch der Releasetermin: möglichst fern von direkter Konkurrenz, dann kann man auch mit vergleichsweise billiger Hardware überlegene Leistung bieten (siehe Wii U)

Aber das habe ich im wesentlichen ja schon geschrieben… du hast nur „vergessen“ es zu zitieren (grau markiert)…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das du angeblich 90% deiner Spielzeit am PC verbracht hast –ich gehe aber von einer üblichen maßlosen Übertreibung aus- zeigt nur, dass du wohl erst recht spät „erkrankt“ bist

Was soll an Produktberatung krankhaft sein? Von einer Konsole kann man ja mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen nur abraten. 
Und auch einen offensichtlichen Fehlkauf zu kommentieren, kann doch wohl kaum falsch sein

Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber jedenfalls nicht normal, dass du im Zweifel trotz aller Vorteile nicht auf dem PC spielst, einfach weil du ihn laut eigener Aussage mit Arbeit, die Konsole mit Entspannung verbindest 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also ich interpretiere das so, dass du mich indirekt als mutmaßliches cheatendes Flamekiddy bezeichnet hast



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Viren: dieses Problem darf man nicht überschätzen; das Problem ist auch immer vorhanden, wenn man einen (v.A. Windows-) PC hat, ob man nun darauf spielt oder nicht und es wird durch das Spielen auch nicht größer (maximal können Daten oder etwa Passwörter verlorengehen aber das kennen wir ja auch von der Konsole… PS3 Hack ahoi! Da betrifft es dann aber nicht einen sondern gleich alle)

Cheater: haben nichts mit Mods zu tun oder der Möglichkeit zu modden. Praktisch alle Multiplayercheats basieren entweder auf Bugusing (auch auf der Konsole z.T. möglich) oder auf Bots, also vom eigentlichen Spiel unabhängigen Hintergrundprogrammen; z.T. gibt es zwar auch etwa Wallhacks und dergleichen aber gegen alle Arten von Cheats und Cheatern gibt es heute eine Reihe von durchaus effektiven Maßnahmen; und solange es um nichts geht kann ich mit vereizelten Cheatern auch leben; schlimmstenfalls wechselt man eben den Server

In den Spielen, die ich bisher gespielt habe waren Cheater auch nur eine vernachlässigbare Problematik 

Als die PS3 in Europa herauskam gab es auch schon Windows Vista, zum Japanstart immerhin als RC2
Das man nicht auf eine Randgruppe Rücksicht nimmt, die noch auf einem zehn Jahre alten Betriebssystem, dass seit 5 Jahren nichtmehr aktuell ist sitzt sollte nicht weiter verwunderlich sein sondern zeigt den Fortschritt am PC
Du würdest es sicherlich auch nicht als Nachteil der Konsolen bezeichnen, wenn nächste Woche die PS4 käme, was wieder einen „Aufrüstzwang“ bedeuten würde

Einige Konsolenspiele erfordern auch eine Aufrüstung bei den Eingabegeräten in Richtung PS Move oder Kinect



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So einfach ist die Sache nicht.

Ein Akku liefert ja nicht eine stabile Spannung, die Spannung fällt ab wenn er immer leerer wird, die PS3 erfordert aber sicherlich eine sehr stabile Spannung; man müsste die Spannung also stabilisieren, was vor allem angesichts der benötigten Leistung nicht so einfach ist

Ich hab mich schon mal relativ eingehend mit der Möglichkeit auseinandergesetzt ein Notebook mit externen Modellbauakkus zu betreiben bzw. seine Laufzeit zu verlängern; hier gibt es eine ähnliche Problematik, du kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass das alles nicht ganz einfach ist; ich hab es auch bis heute nicht umgesetzt

Das Problem der geringen Laufzeit kann man so auch nicht lösen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du es schaffst einen –vor allem einen alten- Notebookbildschirm an einem Desktop PC zu betreiben… Respekt!

Wenn du es schaffst ihn an einer beliebigen Konsole zu betreiben bist du mein Held!

Dieser Vorschlag zeigt (wie auch einige andere) nicht gerade, dass du sonderlich viel Ahnung davon hast sondern eher irgendwelche spontanen Ideen kundtust

Ein Casemod ist dagegen ja geradezu trivial

Erklärung: Notebookdisplays wurden bis vor ein paar Jahren (und werden z.T. auch heute noch) mit dem digitalen LVDS LCD-panel Interface bzw. VESA Connector angesteuert; dieses ist zu keinem gängigen Displaystandard kompatibel, es gibt zwar (sehr teure, schwer erhältliche, aktive) Adapter aber oft gibt es lustige Probleme mit höheren Auflösungen, mehr als 16 Farben und dergleichen
Am PC kann man zum Teil eine Steinzeit PCI Grafikkarte mit internem VESA Anschluss verwenden
Moderne Notebookdisplays werden zum Teil auch mit embedded DisplayPort (eDP) angesteuert und können damit an PC Grafikkarten mit Display Port betrieben werden, der eDP ist aber nicht darauf ausgelegt mit HDMI oder DVI kompatibel zu sein, beim Anschluss an eine PS3 wird man auf ähnliche Probleme stoßen wie mit dem alten Standard
Schließlich wollen auch noch sowohl das Panel als auch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung –meist unabhängig voneinander- mit jeweils eigenen Spannungen versorgt werden, wenn es sich noch um eine CCFL Hintergrundbeleuchtung handelt brauchst du dafür auch noch ein Vorschaltgerät

Und HDCP hat die PS3 auch noch, daher kommt nur ein Analoger Ausgang bei der PS3 und infolge PAL Auflösung in Frage wenn man den HDCP nicht auch noch knacken will

Um es kompakt zu formulieren: vergiss es



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Umsetzung so gelingt, wie du dir das vorstellst, was ich nicht ohne Grund für praktisch unmöglich halte: vielleicht eine spieletechnische (wer braucht schon einen großen Funktionsumfang?) Alternative zu einem älteren, fetten Desktopreplacement Notebook mit kaputtem Akku…

Für die Kosten und Mühen, die man in die Umsetzung eines solchen Projektes stecken müsste erwarte ich mir etwas mehr…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oho! Auf ein Mal bist du der große Open Source Verfechter?

Leider gibt es nicht jegliche Software in Open Source Form; ich habe auch explizit einige Programme genannt, zu denen es keine vernünftige Open Source Alternative gibt, Skype gehört etwa dazu oder Google Earth

Zur Leistung eine ...weitere... Quelle:

Playstation 3 mit Linux: als Wohnzimmer-PC eine Spabremse | Wochenend-Projekt | Praxis | CNET.de
"Unterm Strich arbeitet es sich mit Yellow Dog Linux in etwa so geschmeidig wie mit Windows Vista auf einem fünf Jahre alten Mittelklasse-PC. (2008)"

Hast du dich eigentlich schon bei Sony dafür bedankt, dass du dich nicht selbst davon überzeugen darfst?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es geht hier nicht um die PS3.

Sondern um deinen „40€ E-Bay Laptop“, der vermutlich weder LAN noch W-LAN besitzt…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man kann von Valve und STEAM halten was man will aber die Handvoll Ubisoft Spiele mit Onlinezwang wurden bei STEAM rausgeworfen…



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zu Viren und Trojanern: s.O.

Zur Hardware: damit war nicht die fehlende Aufrüstmöglichkeit der Konsolen gemeint sondern die Funktion der Hardware als DRM Maßnahme

Warum tun die Konsolenhersteller z.B. alles gegen Emulatorentwicklungen?
Oder warum erlauben sie keine Nachbauten?

Ich rede hier nicht unbedingt nur von Hobbyprojekten sondern auch von möglichen komerziellen, etwa von PCIe Karten mit Konsolen Hardware, die es ermöglichen könnten Konsolenspiele auf dem PC zu zocken, samt Mods und teils besserer Grafik (zumindest durch höhere Auflösung)

Sicher nicht, weil man um die nicht vorhandenen Einnahmen bei den Hardwareverkäufen fürchtet...

Weil man damit die Kontrolle der in Hardware gegossenen DRM Maßnahmen verlieren würde.

Das jedes Spiel ohne Abstriche auf jeder Hardwareversion läuft stimmt auch nicht ganz (etwa bei der Abwärtskompatibilität) und warum „verfallen Garantien, weil man irgendwann mal etwas getauscht hat“?



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man für eine Konsole entwickeln will braucht man eine Firma, ein zehntausende Euro teures Developerkit und muss ein paar Knebelverträge unterschreiben

Wenn man für den PC entwickeln will… braucht man einen PC

Warum? Weil die Konsolenhersteller das Ausführen eigener Software (in dem Fall zu Testzwecken) aus DRM Gründen verbieten.

Das gilt auch nicht nur für Spiele sondern auch für sonstige Software/Apps, die auf den Konsolen realisierbar wäre



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das hatten wir doch schon

Für die PS3 bzw. den Cell entwickelt auch kaum noch jemand, die Hardware ist einfach zu alt, langsam und uninterressant, hinzu kommt freilich auch die Sperre durch Sony, die viele Entwickler vergrault hat, welche nichtmehr zur PS3 zurückgekehrt sind; so wurde etwa die Entwicklung der PS3 Version von Ubuntu und OpenSUSE eingestellt, in Zukunft wird es sicher nicht besser

Hardwarenahe Software wie Betriebssysteme und Treiber lassen sich auch oft nicht einfach für einen komplett anderen CPU kompillieren



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mimimimi

Wie gesagt: Sony hat paranoide mit Atombomben auf Spatzen geschossen- mit enormem Kollateralschaden

Hätte er es doch gecrackt… ja und? Da siehst du es doch: die Existenzberechtigung der PS3, ihr wichtigstes Feature (aus Sicht von Sony… und den Spieleentwicklern) ist ihr restriktiver, in Hardware gegossener DRM Schutz; Sony hat -auf Kosten der User- alles getan um ihn zu verteidigen

Du solltest dich auch mal näher mit dem damaligen „Crack“ auseinandersetzen; es ging weniger darum, Raubkopien zum Laufen zu bringen sondern eher darum, die Einschränkungen bei der Hardwarenutzung unter dem Other OS auszuhebeln (um das Ausführen von Spielen im Other OS zu verhindern war unter anderem die Nutzung der 3D Beschleunigung durch den RSX und eine SPE gesperrt) was freilich auch für anderen Anwendungen im Other OS ein Hinderniss war



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt: Wenn du nicht auf Gegenargumente eingehst ist eine Diskussion sinnlos, wenn du mir stillschweigend recht gibst wären weitere Posts sinnlos gewesen

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich ohne Grund so viel schreibe; zu mindestens 95% habe ich in diesem Thread nur anderen Beiträgen geantwortet, Großteils deinen (und den anderen müsstest du ja auch nicht antworten)

Du hast hier auch angefangen, wie du dich vielleicht noch erinnerst



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das hätte nichts damit zu tun, dass es sich um eine Portierung handelt; das Spiele auf bestimmten Configs (die die Mindestanforderungen erfüllen) nicht laufen ist auch nur in traurigen Einzelfällen der Fall und wird praktisch immer schnell gepatched



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Doch, Firmwareupdates; etwas anderes (oder potentiell schlimmeres) wäre auf einer Konsole auch kaum möglich, was aber kaum ein Vorteil sein kann

2) Wenn man online spielen will häufig schon

3) Das ist nur in sehr wenigen traurigen Ausnahmen der Fall, alle wurden bei STEAM rausgeworfen; bei STEAM gibt es maximal Onlinepflicht im Multiplayer und beim Installieren



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> „Technisch weit überlegen“: Überlegen? Ja. Weit? Nein. Dieser Vorteil schlägt sich jedoch ausschließlich in Form von besserer Grafik nieder.
> Die Konsolen setzen auf nahezu alle üblichen Technologien aus dem PC-Bereich. 45nm Fertigung (PCs mittlerweile bei 32nm), Verschmelzung von CPU und GPU auf einem Chip (Xbox360), Mehrkern-CPUs, usw. Lediglich die Leistung ist bei der ganzen Sache (altersbedingt) geringer und man muss auf ein paar Features verzichten, die erst neuere GPUs nativ beherschen (z.B. Tesselation). Aber das ganze hat nach wie vor lediglich Einfluss auf die Grafik. Gameplay und sonstige Relevante Dinge bleiben von diesem Vorteil unberührt.
> 
> PS: Technologie (gemessen an Fertigungsverfahren, Materialien und Schaltkreiskomplexität), Features (z.B. Tesselation, neuere AA-Modi) und Leistung (z.B. aufgrund höherer Shaderzahlen, Taktraten oder höherer Speichermenge) sind drei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.


 
Die Konsolen verwenden locker 5-6 Jahre alte Technik, der Umbau zum SoC und die Shrinks haben praktisch ausschließlich Kostengründe, die Vorteile bleiben ganz beim Hersteller (und wären die Konsolen nicht massiv billiger geworden würde sie auch kaum noch jemand kaufen)

Ein moderner High-End PC ist den Konsolen jedenfalls locker um den Faktor 5-10 überlegen, vor allem bei GPU und RAM aber auch moderne PC CPUs sind viel schneller, auch im Vergleich zum hochgelobten Cell



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> „offene Plattform“: Viren, Cheater, Trojaner, Treiberprobleme, usw. AHOI! Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass eine offene Plattform generell schlecht ist, aber in manchen Fällen ist ein wenig Verschlossenheit doch durchaus angebracht. Und soooo offen ist der (Windows-)PC imo gar nicht. Fast jeder Pups an Quellcode ist irgendwo lizensiert und wenn du auch nur eine Zeile von kompiliertem Quellcode dekompilierst (und dabei erwischt wirst), hast du im besten Fall gleich 100 Anwälte vor der Tür stehen. Im Mittel ist verfügbare Windows-Software im Vergleich zur gleichen Menge an Linux-Software etwa so offen wie ein Weihnachtsmarkt im Hochsommer.
> 
> Der PC ist (auch bei Spielen) nur so offen, wie es der Entwickler zulässt. Wenn dieser partout keine Mods zulässt, kannst du auch keine Einbringen (oder nur mit sehr hohem Aufwand, der dann in der Regel jedoch gegen bestehende Lizenzvereinbarungen verstößt).
> Der wesentliche Unterschied besteht doch lediglich darin, dass jeder eigene Programme schreiben kann, ohne vorher nachfragen zu müssen. Ansonsten können die Konsolenhersteller nur von den Maßnahmen TRÄUMEN, die den PC-Spielern auferlegt werden (Registierungspflicht bei mittlerweile fast jedem Publisher + Entwickler, evtl zusätzlich Accounts bei Steam und GFWL + Accountbindung von Spielen). Wirklich eine superoffene Plattform, die du da bewirbst. Bei Steamworks-Games kann man ja nichtmal den Installationspfad angeben).
> Wenn du eine wirklich offene Plattform suchst, solltest du Linux verwenden.


 
Natürlich ist Windows nicht 100% offen; aber das muss es auch nicht sein, die Fehlende (Quellen-) Offenheit von Windows behindert in der Praxis ja kaum und wenn einem das nicht ausreicht kann man ja noch ein zweites Betriebssystem installieren… so einfach ist das

Das man verklagt wird, wenn man irgendetwas dekompiliert ist auch lächerlich, das kann höchstens in den USA passieren… wenn man das Ganze dann Veröffentlicht und es nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist; ähnliches passiert(e) aber auch auf der Konsole in Zusammenhang mit den Jailbreaks

Es gibt dabei auch genug geschlossene Linuxsoftware und genug offene Windows Software.

Das die Entwickler gegen Mods aktiv Vorgehen ist nur in sehr wenigen Spielen der Fall, da Mods normalerweise ein zusätzliches Verkaufsargument darstellen; schlimmstenfalls wird in der Regel kein offizielles Mod Tool zur Verfügung gestellt
Der prominenteste Fall, in dem ein Entwickler aktiv versucht hat Mods zu verhindern ist GTA IV; was daraus am Ende geworden ist sollte bekannt sein; für kaum ein Spiel gibt es so viele und gute Mods

Treiberprobleme sind wieder eine komplett andere Sache; sie treten aber in der Regel auch hauptsächlich mit sehr exotischer Hardware oder Betriebssystemen auf; wer sich nicht mit soetwas auseinandersetzen will kauft eben einen komplett PC



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man könnte vielleicht theoretisch bessere/mehr Software schreiben, dann…

Ein sehr schwaches Argument



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungerne aber…

ich denke, du bist hier klar in der Bringschuld, da alles gegen deine Ansichten spricht

Nicht umsonst bist du der einzige, hier (und ich kenne auch sonst niemanden), der die Überlegenheit der Maus in Frage stellt



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
?

Falsch?

Du hast mich ja praktisch wiederholt- und nur falsche äh… andere Schlüsse daraus gezogen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt keine bessere Quelle… oder um es anders zu formulieren:

*Es gibt keine brauchbare Quelle *(mit Ausnahme jener wenigen Spiele, bei denen es offizielle Zahlen vom Hersteller gibt… und in den wenigen Fällen schneidet der PC in der Regel nicht so schlecht ab)

Du solltest aber auch einsehen, dass die PC Verkaufszahlen vermutlich vielfach deutlich höher sind als von dir angenommen


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, bitte zähl mal 50 AAA Egoshooter auf, die seit 2009 erschienen sind…

Ich komme auf knapp 20; das sind zwar einige mehr aber das sollte auch niemanden wundern, Shooter sind nicht erst seit Gestern das wohl stärkste Genere bei Hochpreisspielen überhaupt



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tolle Idee!

Es gibt zwei Final Fantasy MMOs; Final Fantasy XI, welches für PC, PS2 (nur in den USA und Japan) und Xbox 360 erschienen ist… jedenfalls nicht auf der PS3; es ist aber auch schon leicht angegraut und Final Fantasy XIV, welches bis dato PC exklusiv ist; eine PS3 Version war zwar geplant, wurde aber auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben und kommt vermutlich nie



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Für eine neue Hardwareversion ist es etwas spät, die Konsole hat ihren Zenit eindeutig überschritten; jeder, der eine PS3 jailbreaken will könnte sich einfach eine gebrauchte kaufen, wenn er nicht schon längst eine hat

Eine Softwarelösung ist unmöglich, außer eventuell in Form von Onlinepflicht und dergleichen, da jede Lösung auch auf der gejailbreakten Firmware übernommen werden könnte; wenn du einen Weg kennst, das zu verhindern erzähl ihn doch Sony, kriegst sicher einen Keks



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, man benötigt USB-Sticks, Lehrvideos, etc.
> Einen Crack für ein PC-Spiel ist noch immer leichter in der Nutzung.


 
Ein Lehrvideo ist nicht nötig auch wenn es welche gibt; ich sehe, dass du dir noch keines angesehen hast; ich könnte hier in einer einzigen Zeile eine brauchbare Anleitung schreiben

Ein Crack für ein PC Spiel ist zwar im Einzelnen vielleicht noch leichter durchzuführen aber hat man eine PS3 erst mal gecracked wars das 



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quelle: Funktionsweise und Grundlage des Jailbreaks

Für das PSN Sperren:
PS3 Jailbreak - Unban-Tool veröffentlicht - Hack schaltet Konsolen wieder für das PSN frei | Playstation3 // GameRadio.de

Ich glaube zwar, dass es nichtmehr geht war aber sicher lustig



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wettrüsten endet nicht, nur weil die Cracker (nach 5 Jahren!) einmal Erfolg hatten.


 
Für die PS3 ist es zu Ende

Zumindest auf klassischem Weg- freu dich auf online DRM



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte hier lediglich deine mangelnden Programmierkenntnisse bloßstellen; Assembleroptimierungen führt man vor dem Kompilieren durch (Inline-Assembler), du hast hier offenbar was falsch verstanden

Nach dem Kompilieren wären sie nur mit enormem Aufwand möglich und auch nur bei einem sehr schlechten Compiler und sehr primitiven Programmen hätte man eine Chance etwas zu verbessern

Maschinell kompilierter Assemblercode ist in der Regel praktisch unlesbar, extrem unübersichtlich und kaum sinnvoll modifizierbar geschweige denn optimierbar

Es kann bei einigen Spezialanwendungen, v.a. Treibern zum Teil Ausnahmen geben (wobei es dann in der Regel nicht ums Optimieren geht); bei Spielen aber ganz sicher nicht, weder am PC noch auf der PS3 oder irgendeiner anderen Konsole



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was vor allem daran liegt, dass alle wichtigen Funktionen von DirectX vorgeschrieben werden, daher ist es auch nicht wirklich nötig jede einzelne GPU Familie geschweige denn jeden einzelnen GPU zu berücksichtigen



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Konsolenspiele bringen deshalb relativ große Gewinne, weil dort die Raubkopierproblematik kaum existiert oder kaum existierte und sie durch aggressive Marketing und (Hardware-)Preispolitik einen großen Kundenstamm aufgebaut haben.

Wenn die Entwickler dabei aber nicht mitmachen wollten –und nicht bereitwillig eine Gewinnbeteiligung an die Konsolenhersteller abliefern wollten- müssten sie nicht.

Würden die Publisher lieber auf den PC setzen würden sie einfach kollektiv keine neuen Konsolenspiele mehr herausbringen, innerhalb von maximal einem Jahr wären die Konsolen tot; die Spieler würden aber nicht einfach verschwinden sondern auf die überlebende Plattform abwandern: den PC

Das das aber nicht der Fall ist hat eben genau einen Grund: der DRM Schutz der Konsolen, der von den Herstellern dankbar entgegengenommen wird



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die PS1 konnte soweit ich weiß nur mit Hilfe eines Modchips gejailbreaked werden, die PS2 zumindest in den ersten Jahren ebenfalls
Die Xbox 360 konnte über längere Zeit und kann auch in ihren aktuellen Versionen bis heute nur über relativ aufwendige Hardwaremodifikationen geknackt werden

Ich denke nur eine kleine Minderheit der Konsolenspieler traut sich zu am MB ihrer Konsole herumzulöten, daher sind mögliche Hardwarejailbreaks bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie die jetzige Situation auf der PS3, die ein absolutes Worst-Case Szenario darstellt



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe nur nicht so auf Mohrhuhnballerei und Streitereien um vorhandene Helikopter und Panzer. Meiner Erfahrung nach arten solche großen Runden allerdings genau darin aus. Auf kleineren Servern muss man imo wesentlich taktischer vorgehen und Teamwork ist wesentlich wichtiger. Optimal sind imo zwischen 16 und 32 Spielern.


 
Wenn die Karten groß genug sind gibt es keine „Mohrhunballerei“, im echten Krieg wäre/ist es ja teils auch nicht anders und Teamwork ist ja auch hauptsächlich auf die Squads konzentriert, was ja auch durchaus sinnvoll ist; diese sind unabhängig von der Servergröße immer gleich groß

Wenn man nicht will, dass einem Fahrzeuge weggeschnappt werden sollte man Ausschau nach Servern mit kürzerer Fahrzeug Respawnzeit halten



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da bist du aber tief ins Fettnäpfchen getreten…

Es gibt, wie gesagt, genau zwei FF MMOs (FF XI und XIV)… beide sind auf dem PC erschienen, keines auf der PS3, eines (FF XIV) ist sogar bis dato PC exklusiv

Wesentlich bunter als FF ist WoW auch nicht und Angel Senki ist sicherlich um einiges bunter… bunter geht’s ja nichtmehr
Und das Angel Senki viel primitiver ist (nicht nur technisch!), ein Free to Play System mit Itemshop besitzt und nur eine extrem primitive 2D (!) Grafik bietet ist auch sicher nicht egal; es spielt einfach in einer ganz anderen Liga als WoW... und auf dem PC gibt es das Spiel übrigens auch



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Die verschiedenen Chips einer Generation unterscheiden sich praktisch nur durch ihre Leistung, da gibt es kaum was zu beachten; gehen wir von einer ordentlichen PC exklusiven Entwicklung aus kann man einfach für die neueste Generation entwickeln und dann einfach Features entfernen um sie zu älteren GPUs kompatibel zu machen was in der Regel eine vergleichsweise überschaubare Arbeit darstellt; in der Praxis sieht es freilich meist anders aus; eine Konsolenportierung wird für irgendwelche Steinzeitkarten umgesetzt, dann läuft sie… meist… auch auf deren Nachfolgern, mit etwas Glück gibt es einzelne (DX10/11) Bonus Features für neuere GraKas

2) Das Optimieren wird dadurch, dass man es immer mit derselben Hardware zu tun hat nicht aufwendiger- wie auch? Die Hardware bleibt ja gleich und darum geht es. Einfacher wird es allenfalls durch die wachsende Erfahrung

3) Ich fühle mich dafür nicht qualifiziert. Wenn du mehr wissen willst gibt es sicher bessere Quellen, etwa hier Learn oder hier Beginning DirectX 11 Game Programming: Amazon.de: Allen Sherrod, Wendy Jones: Englische Bücher oder du erstellst einfach einen entsprechenden Thread im Programmierung und Webdesign- Forum mit dem Titel: „wie funktioniert DirectX?“



			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich gab es schon suboptimale Treiber, vor allem für neue Hardwaregenerationen aber in den meisten Fällen handelt es sich um vergleichbare Spezialfälle



			
				ShowNo schrieb:
			
		

> Also das einzig doofe am PC finde ich, dass man wenn man im MP mit Gamepad am PC spielt keine Chance hat. Und dass die Steuerung (sensibilität) nicht so wie auf einer Konsole ist.


 
Erzähl das mal GR-Thunderstorm…


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. September 2011)

Ich hab Spiele die ich nur Ausschlieslich am Pc zocke (shooter / strategie) 
Andere spiele wie rollenspiele oder rennspiele da graif ich lieber zur konsole. aktuell ist das zwar noch ne ps2 und das game ist die gran tourismo reihe.
aber ich möchte bald auf ne xbox 360 umsteigen wegen forza bzw fable 2 und 3.

is halt immer so ne auslegungs sache. wer was halt lieber mag.


----------



## TheMiz (9. September 2011)

Wenn man sich mit Pad eingespielt oder eh schon jahrelang Konsolen-Erfahrung hat sind Shooter so meiner Meinung nach wesentlich angenehmer zu spielen als mit M/T. Es hat auch jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen wenn alle mit Pad zocken. Vor allem ist aber die Atmosphäre deutlich bombastischer auf einem großen 55 Zoll HDTV mit guter Anlage als auf einem 24 Zoll TFT. Deswegen hole ich mir Battlefield 3 sicher auf der Xbox 360. Kein Bock auf Aufrüsten, lange in Menüs rumgurken und stundenlang konfigurieren. Disc rein, Freunde anschreiben, und rein ins Spiel!


----------



## Rhisdur (9. September 2011)

Also ich besitze eine PS3 und einen PC. Früher tendierte ich zur PS3, mittlerweile eher richtung PC. 

Das Problem ist einfach die Grafik. PS3 Spiele laufen meist nur 720p (und das oft schon hochskaliert) und bei vielen fehlt das AA. 

Ich spiele auf einem 52"-LCD TV mit einem Yamaha 5.1-System und da merkt man den Unterschied schon sehr deutlich. 

Lange war die PS3 meine erste wahl, da der PC am 22" TFT ohne 5.1 Sound angeschlossen war. Dem hab ich nun mit einem 15m langen HDMI-Kabel entgegengewirkt 

Momentan interessieren mich bei der PS3 hauptsächlich noch die Exklusivtitel wie LBP oder God of War...


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit Pad eingespielt oder eh schon jahrelang Konsolen-Erfahrung hat sind Shooter so meiner Meinung nach wesentlich angenehmer zu spielen als mit M/T. Es hat auch jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen wenn alle mit Pad zocken.



Hm da gehen die Meinungen aber ausseinander. Sieht man an dem Thread hier. Das Thema hatten wir schon gefühlte 5698 mal. Meiner Meinung nach mag ein Pad für Shooter in Ordnung sein, solange man nichts anderes kennt. Sobald man aber die Wahl hat und sich mit Maus und Tastatur eingespielt hat fliegt bei den meisten das Pad in die Ecke.



> Vor allem ist aber die Atmosphäre deutlich bombastischer auf einem großen 55 Zoll HDTV mit guter Anlage als auf einem 24 Zoll TFT. Deswegen hole ich mir Battlefield 3 sicher auf der Xbox 360.


PCs kann man auch an 55 Zoll TVs anschliesen. 




> Kein Bock auf Aufrüsten, lange in Menüs rumgurken und stundenlang konfigurieren. Disc rein, Freunde anschreiben, und rein ins Spiel!


Niemand zwingt dich dazu. Stell einfach die Details auf niedrig, AA und AF auf 0-2 und die Auflösung auf 720p. Ist in 2 Minuten erledigt und du hast die Grafik wie auf der Konsole und es läuft.


----------



## TheMiz (9. September 2011)

Sicher kann man PCs auch an den HDTV anschliessen aber das macht doch eben kaum jemand!
Wer hat denn die Lust ständig nach dem Zocken wieder den PC komplett abzuhängen und zum Schreibtisch / wo auch immer zu tragen und wieder alles umzuschliessen?
Die meisten Leute haben eben eine Konsole um zu zocken und einen PC für Schule/Arbeiten/Internet surfen etc.
Sieht man ja auch am stetigen Rückgang der Desktop-PCs: Marktforscher streichen Prognose für PC-Markt zusammen - GMX

Und das mit den niedrigen Details ist auch Schwachsinn! Es gibt im Netz genügend Vergleiche wo man bei den meisten Multiplattform-Games kaum einen Unterschied sieht zwischen Konsole und PC, die Texturen sind am PC meist etwas höher aufgelöst und das war's. Ob man dafür den 3-4fachen Preis einer Konsole hinblättern will sei jedem selbst überlassen.....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. September 2011)

In solchen studien werden Komplett PC gelistet also keine selbstbauer. Was der großteil der gamer ausmacht.
zumindest die, die davon ahnung haben.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und das mit den niedrigen Details ist auch Schwachsinn! Es gibt im Netz genügend Vergleiche wo man bei den meisten Multiplattform-Games kaum einen Unterschied sieht zwischen Konsole und PC, die Texturen sind am PC meist etwas höher aufgelöst und das war's. Ob man dafür den 3-4fachen Preis einer Konsole hinblättern will sei jedem selbst überlassen.....


 
Das mit den niedrigen Details ist kein Schwachsinn. Konsolenspiele laufen bestenfalls mit mittleren Details, aber eher auf niedrigen. Du musst mal PC Grafik auf niedrigen bis mittleren Details mit Konsolengrafik vergleichen. Dann wird das eher klar.
Und für so eine Grafik muss man heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr den 3-4fachen Preis einer Konsole zahlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Sicher kann man PCs auch an den HDTV anschliessen aber das macht doch eben kaum jemand!
> Wer hat denn die Lust ständig nach dem Zocken wieder den PC komplett abzuhängen und zum Schreibtisch / wo auch immer zu tragen und wieder alles umzuschliessen?
> Die meisten Leute haben eben eine Konsole um zu zocken und einen PC für Schule/Arbeiten/Internet surfen etc.
> Sieht man ja auch am stetigen Rückgang der Desktop-PCs: Marktforscher streichen Prognose für PC-Markt zusammen - GMX



Mein Gaming-PC steht dauerhaft im Wohnzimmer




> Und das mit den niedrigen Details ist auch Schwachsinn! Es gibt im Netz genügend Vergleiche wo man bei den meisten Multiplattform-Games kaum einen Unterschied sieht zwischen Konsole und PC, die Texturen sind am PC meist etwas höher aufgelöst und das war's. Ob man dafür den 3-4fachen Preis einer Konsole hinblättern will sei jedem selbst überlassen.....



Nein ist es nicht. Der Unterschied zwischen meiner PS3 und meinem PC an einem 50" Full-HD Plasma ist gewaltig. Beim PC gibt's höhere Auflösung (<720p zu nativem Full-HD), bessere Texturen, höhere Kantenglättung, höheres AF dazu oftmals bessere Beleuchtung und Schatten, SSAO, je nach dem Tesslation.....
Das was du sagst ist also quatsch. Ich vermute mal, dass du PC und Konsole noch nie direkt miteinander verglichen hast.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mein Gaming-PC steht im dauerhaft im Wohnzimmer


 
Ich hab meinen Lan PC ins Wohnzimmer gestellt. Der kommt eh kaum noch aus dem Haus.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

...Was zeigt das dieses ewige "Konsole spielt man auf der Couch" einfach kein Pro-Konsole-Argument mehr ist


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

> Sicher kann man PCs auch an den HDTV anschliessen aber das macht doch eben kaum jemand!
> Wer hat denn die Lust ständig nach dem Zocken wieder den PC komplett abzuhängen und zum Schreibtisch / wo auch immer zu tragen und wieder alles umzuschliessen?


 
Kauf dir doch einen Zweit-PC

Bereits für 350-400€ kannst du es grafisch locker mit einer Konsole aufnehmen, für 500€ kannst du dich sehr deutlich davon absetzen, wenn du mehr ausgibst kannst du eindrucksvoll zeigen, dass die Konsolen 5/6 Jahre alt sind...

Angesichts deines fetten Heimkinosystems sollte meiner Meinung nach die Verhältnissmäßigkeit gewahrt bleiben und nicht an einer Billigkonsole gezockt werden



> Die meisten Leute haben eben eine Konsole um zu zocken und einen PC für Schule/Arbeiten/Internet surfen etc.
> Sieht man ja auch am stetigen Rückgang der Desktop-PCs: Marktforscher streichen Prognose für PC-Markt zusammen - GMX


 
Siehst du, von welchen Zahlen man hier redet?

"nur noch" 3,8% Wachstum des PC Marktes... aber immernoch ein Wachstum; das kann man von den Konsolen nicht unbedingt behaupten

Und das auf einem Niveau von 404 Millionen verkauften Geräten... in einem Jahr

Zum Vergleich... die PS3 wurde seit ihrer Einführung in fünf Jahren insgesamt 51,8 Millionen mal verkauft

Und wie gesagt betrifft das kaum Gamer, da diese ihre PCs meist/überdurchschnittlich oft selbst zusammenschrauben was von der Studie nicht erfasst wird

Notebooks werden hier auch nicht erfasst, mit denen kann man zu Teil ja auch durchaus spielen, oft besser als auf der Konsole und am TV kann man sie auch anschließen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

Der PC hat es einfach drauf


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

Ich hab das mal überschlagen. Schon krass, wenn man als Basis einen A6-3500 nimmt kann man sich schon für 350 € einen Rechner incl. Windows 7 und Maus+Tastatur  zusammenschrauben, der von der Spieleleistung in etwa ebenbürtig zu den aktuellen Konsolen sein dürfte. Für 50 € mehr hat man dann schon eine deutliche Steigerung...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Dann poste doch bitte deine Zusammenstellung. 

Vergiss aber nicht, dass alles bei einem Händler erhältlich sein muss, sonst kommst du mit dem Versand über die 350€.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

Auf wieviel Euro kommt man eigentlich wenn man eine Konsole mit sämtlichem Zubehör kauft?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Schau halt bei Amazon und sämtliches Zubehör braucht man nicht.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

Jetzt wird einem auch noch Arbeit abverlangt. 
Bei VibuOnline:

APU:
heise online-Preisvergleich: AMD A-Series A6-3500, 3x 2.10GHz, boxed (AD3500OJGXBOX) | / Deutschland   ~73 €

Board:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2V, A55 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | / Deutschland   ~50 €

Case:
heise online-Preisvergleich: AeroCool QS-200 | / Deutschland   ~31 €

Netzteil:
heise online-Preisvergleich: be quiet! System Power 80Plus 300W ATX 2.2 (S6-SYS-UA-300W/BN080) | / Deutschland   ~28 €

Festplatte:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX) | / Deutschland   ~33 €

Laufwerk:
heise online-Preisvergleich: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | / Deutschland   ~16 €

Arbeitsspeicher:
heise online-Preisvergleich: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ) | / Deutschland   ~25 €

Maus:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse Refresh, USB (910-000616) | / Deutschland   ~25 €

Tastatur:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Logitech K200 Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002703) | / Deutschland   ~11 €

Windows 7:
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - VibuOnline - Ihr Online   ~70€

Gesamt: 362 €
Ok, ist ein bischen drüber. Ich hab aber auch blind bei VibuOnline zusammengestellt. Die 12 € könnte man wenn man will sicher noch irgendwo rausquetschen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Gute Zusammenstellung und sehr "gut" zum späteren Aufrüsten geeignet. 
Aber der Preis ist gut, allerdings will ich nicht wissen, wie laut die Lüfter sind.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Gute Zusammenstellung und sehr "gut" zum späteren Aufrüsten geeignet.



Das weist du noch nicht. Es gibt da so Gerüchte von wegen Llano Nachfolger auf FM1 und so... 



> Aber der Preis ist gut, allerdings will ich nicht wissen, wie laut die Lüfter sind.


Pfff, dann legst du halt noch mal 20 € für einen CPU Kühler und einen Lüfter drauf und du hast ein Silent System. Ist ja nicht viel dran was Krach machen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

CPU Kühler und 2(!) Lüfter. 

Tja, Gerüchte...
Viel Spass hat man dann, wenn man dann so vom PC überzeugt ist und sich ne gute Graka kaufen will.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Schlimmstenfalls kannst du immerhin auf einen höhergetakteten Llano Quad aufrüsten, eine dezidierte GraKa, mehr RAM, eine SSD, eine TV Karte (Wohnzimmereinsatz) u.Ä. kann man sicher aufrüsten, das ist weit mehr als auf einer Konsole (...) jemals möglich wäre

Das Trinity nicht auf FM1 passt ist auch noch nicht wirklich bestätigt, es gibt Gerüchte, wonach FM2 bzw. FMx FM1 sehr ähnlich und abwärtskompatibel werden soll

Lauter als eine alte 360 ist das Ding auch sicher nicht... und warum sollte man zwei Lüfter benötigen?


___
Eine interressante Konsolenalternative kann meiner Meinung nach auch ein Notebook sein; wenn man zu hause ist hängt man es an den TV, wenn man unterwegs ist steckt man es einfach ab und nimmt es mit; vor allem Modelle mit Dockingstation bieten sich hier an

Konsolenäquivalente Spieleleistung ist hier zwar etwas teuer, dafür hat man durch die Mobilität aber einen noch größeren Mehrwert


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Einen Lüfter für vorne und einen für hinten, obwohl einer hinten reichen würde. 

Eine starke Graka wird aber trotzdem ein Problem, da sie von der CPU gebremst wird und das 300W NT könnte auch ein Problem werden. 
Von den alten Xboxen läuft heute sowieso fast keine mehr, also kann man die schwer als Vergleich nehmen, also bitte mit den aktuellen Modellen vergleichen, da sich kaum ein Konsolero so einen "PC" kaufen wird, damit er ein bisschen bessere Grafik hat. 
Vergiss bitte auch nicht den Inputlag von TV's, wenn das Teil im Wohnzimmer steht und rechnet gleich den Preis für ein USB Verlängerungskabel ein. 

Und Gerüchte bitte aussen vor lassen.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

Das Trinity nicht auf FM1 passen wird sind auch nicht viel mehr als Gerüchte.

Und eine HD6750/6770 könnten sowohl Netzteil als auch CPU sicher noch ausreichend befeuern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Toll, dann hat man einen PC, der zwar bessere Grafik bietet, die aber den meisten gar nicht auffallen wird. 

Bevor ich mir so ein Teil kaufe, kaufe ich lieber ne zweite PS3.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

Da kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Mir wird immer ganz komisch wenn ich an einer 360 spielen muss und deren Grafik soll ja noch einen Hauch besser sein wie die der PS3.

Ausserdem ging es mir nicht darum irgendwelche Konsoleros zu bekehren. Das geht vermutlich auch schlecht, angesichts der Reichtümer die manche davon in ihrem Spieleregal stehen haben. 
Es ging mir einfach um Neuanschaffung vs Neuanschaffung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Ja, aber ich kauf mir doch keinen Billig PC als Konsolenersatz, auch wenn man damit mehr machen kann. 
Ist ja schön, wenn ich auf dem Office PC auch zocken kann, aber damit hat man dann nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
Das Teil würde ich nicht an den TV anschliessen, da ich dort sicher nicht mit M+T zocken werde, d.h. ich bräuchte auch noch nen Monitor, der dann sicher weniger bis keinen merkbaren Inputlag hat, was mich wieder Geld kostet.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Ein PC hat aber auch einen wesentlich höheren Funktionsumfang als eine Konsole, was sich auch im reinen Spiele/Multimediaeinsatz im Wohnzimmer bemerkbar macht.

Man kann etwa eine TV Karte an den PC hängen und ihn als Festplatten/DVD/Blu-Ray Recorder verwenden, auch sein Browser ist klar besser, er bietet auch bessere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten (v.A. VoIP), dazu kommen freilich noch Vorteile wie etwa Mods und die freiere Auswahl der Eingabegeräte

Inputlag hat man auf der Konsole genauso

Und es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass man nur weniger als 400€ investieren darf...

Wie gesagt: Wenn man einein 2000€ TV mit 1000€ Soundsystem hat sollte man nicht auf ein mal beim dazupassenden PC sparen


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Hast du schon mal nen Browser am TV bedient? 
Ich schon und das über einen längeren Zeitraum. Will ich nie wieder haben.

Ach ja, zock mal nen Shooter online am TV gegen welche mit PC Monitor. Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

> Hast du schon mal nen Browser am TV bedient?


 
Ja, schon öfters, auf diversesten TVs (einschließlich SD Modellen) und diversen Eingabegeräten

Ich habe eigentlich kein Problem damit; wenn einem die Schrift zu klein wird drückt man eben einfach strg +

Und das PC Spieler (Gegner) idr. besser sind kann ja wohl kaum ein Nachteil sein; dann zockt man eben nur passende Spiele oder man spielt gegen Bots...

Es stimmt auch nicht, dass alle TVs quer durch einen extrem hohen Inputlag haben; es gibt hier enorme Unterschiede, einige sind durchaus halbwegs brauchbar


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Nur wird kaum einer mehrere TV's durch testen, bis er einen brauchbaren gefunden hat. 

Bleibt noch immer das Problem mit Maus und Tastatur auf der Couch. Ich kenn einige, die das probiert haben, aber keinen, inkl. mir, der dabei geblieben ist.
Man kann natürlich auch mit Gamepad spielen, aber dann bräuchte man ja einen zweiten PC für Shooter...


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

> Man kann natürlich auch mit Gamepad spielen, aber dann bräuchte man ja einen zweiten PC für Shooter...


 
Es geht die ganze Zeit schon um einen Zweit PC


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

Wenn man einen alten Plasma oder LCD auf den trödel für 50€ kauft dann hat man bestimmt einen Inputlag.
Die Reaktionzeit von meinem Plasma beträgt 0,0000002ms mein LCD-Monitor hat da schon 10ms.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Alte TVs können beim Inputlag vielfach besser abschneiden, da der im Vergleich zu Monitoren höhere Inputlag in der Regel zu einem guten Teil duch nicht ausschaltbare Bildverbesserungsverfahren zustande kommt, diese sind aber erst in den letzten Jahren in Mode gekommen


----------



## KrHome (9. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> [...] ...da sich kaum ein Konsolero so einen "PC" kaufen wird, damit er ein bisschen bessere Grafik hat.


Niemand soll sich etwas kaufen, worin er keinen Sinn sieht. Mir bringt ein 800 Euro PC mehr als eine 200 Euro Konsole. Ich kaufe auch Kameras für 1000 Euro, weil ich dafür Verwendung habe.

Diese Diskussion über Kosten führt zu nichts, da sich die beiden Systeme (PC und Konsole) nicht vergleichen lassen. Die Präferenzen der Nutzer sind viel zu verschieden. 

Ich will nicht in 720p ohne Anti Aliasing spielen, also kaufe ich mir keine Konsole. Da kann die noch so billig sein. Eine Preis-/Leistungsdiskussion erübrigt sich schon deshalb, weil eine Konsole die von mir geforderte Leistung garnicht erst bringt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

Habe mir bei amazon mal ne Konsole mit Zubehör ohne Games zusammengestellt, alles was ich benötigen würde wenn ich mit der Konsole zocken würde.
Habe die Gold Live Mitgliedschaft für 3 Jahre berechnet und zusammen komme ich auf 773€.
Bei Konsolen Games kann man schon fast sagen, dass man bei 10 Games ca. 100€ mehr zahlt wenn ein Konsolen Spiel 10€ mehr kostet.

Da soll einer mal sagen ein PC ist teuer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Niemand soll sich etwas kaufen, worin er keinen Sinn sieht. Mir bringt ein 800 Euro PC mehr als eine 200 Euro Konsole. Ich kaufe auch Kameras für 1000 Euro, weil ich dafür Verwendung habe.
> 
> Diese Diskussion über Kosten führt zu nichts, da sich die beiden Systeme (PC und Konsole) nicht vergleichen lassen. Die Präferenzen der Nutzer sind viel zu verschieden.
> 
> Ich will nicht in 720p ohne Anti Aliasing spielen, also kaufe ich mir keine Konsole. Da kann die noch so billig sein. Eine Preis-/Leistungsdiskussion erübrigt sich schon deshalb, weil eine Konsole die von mir geforderte Leistung garnicht erst bringt.


 Freut mich für dich und ich kann's auch verstehen, nur schliesse ich nicht von mir auf andere. 


stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Habe mir bei amazon mal ne Konsole mit Zubehör ohne Games zusammengestellt, alles was ich benötigen würde wenn ich mit der Konsole zocken würde.
> Habe die Gold Live Mitgliedschaft für 3 Jahre berechnet und zusammen komme ich auf 773€.
> Bei Konsolen Games kann man schon fast sagen, dass man bei 10 Games ca. 100€ mehr zahlt wenn ein Konsolen Spiel 10€ mehr kostet.
> 
> Da soll einer mal sagen ein PC ist teuer.


 Dann poste mal bitte alles, was du so zum Zocken benötigst. 


Ich habe mir dieses Jahr mal ein Konsolen Game für 60€ gekauft, aber nur weils die CE war, sonst zahle ich um die 20€.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

* Xbox 360 - Play & Charge Kit Black * - Microsoft; *Videospiel*
Zustand: Neu

Auf Lager.
Verkäufer: games.empire

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 24,95*
 
 http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/icons/green-pixel._V192195811_.gif 
 * Xbox 360 Fernbedienung klein * - Microsoft; *Zubehör*
Zustand: Neu - 

Auf Lager.
Verkäufer: importec - shop

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 9,95*
 
 http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/icons/green-pixel._V192195811_.gif 
 * Turtle Beach Ear Force X41 * - Turtle Beach; *Zubehör*
Zustand: Neu

Auf Lager.

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 114,39*
 
 http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/icons/green-pixel._V192195811_.gif 
 * Xbox 360 - Network Adapter Wireless * - Microsoft; *Zubehör*
Zustand: Neu

Auf Lager.
Verkäufer: Moeroshop sarl

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 69,90*
 
 http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/icons/green-pixel._V192195811_.gif 
 * Xbox 360 -  12-Monats Xbox LIVE Goldmitgliedschaft * - Microsoft; *Zubehör*
Zustand: Neu

Auf Lager.

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 51,48*
 
 http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/icons/green-pixel._V192195811_.gif 
 * Xbox 360 - HDMI Kabel HQ 1.3c * - Bigben Interactive; *Videospiel*
Zustand: Neu

Auf Lager.
Verkäufer: skgames

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 14,49*
 
 http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/icons/green-pixel._V192195811_.gif 
 * Xbox 360 - Controller Wireless R Black Original * - Microsoft; *Videospiel*
Zustand: Neu

Auf Lager.

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 29,95*
 
 http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/icons/green-pixel._V192195811_.gif 
 * Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim 250 GB Kinect Bundle inkl. Kinect Adventures * - Microsoft; *Konsole*
Zustand: Neu

Auf Lager.

 *     Dies ist ein Geschenk   * http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/gifts/smbox-06._V192269345_.gif     (Erfahren Sie mehr)  
Löschen · Auf die Merkliste
*EUR 324,99*
 
 edit: ups


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Wenn du es übertreiben willst, kann ich gerne aufzählen, was ich bräuchte, um mir einen PC zusammen zu stellen und da bin ich beim 5fachen. 
Um zu zocken brauchst du keine Fernbedienung und ein HS brauchst du auch am PC. 
Kinect bietet kaum Spiele, also kannst du bei der normalen Version mit Gamepad bleiben.


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. September 2011)

Was stellt der unwissende Mensch da oben für ne absurde Auftsellung hinein?
Wireless ist integriert, bist gut informiert -70 Euro, Gold gibs auf ebay zum halben preis -60 Euro insg, ein HDMI Kabel für 15 Euro? Klar...digital ist digital, ein 3 Euro Kabel tuts ebenso gut, das Play&Charge Kit hat absurden Preis bei deinem Angebot, die Kosten idR unter 20, such mal im Netz, und das Headset ist der größte Lacher, das schlägst du ernsthaft für einen sachlichen Vergleich vor? 
Dann nimmst du noch das teure Kinect Bundle, im Vergleich mit einem PC würde ein normales reichen, denn am PC berechnest du ja auch kein Kinect mit ein...


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2011)

Crysis 1 kommt im Oktober für die Konsolen. 

Crysis: Offiziell: Erscheint im Oktober für Konsolen als Download


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Der Konsolenscreen sieht aus als hätte man ihn mit Wachsmalkreide gemalt


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Dier hier sehen noch besser aus:

Konsole:
http://i.imgur.com/g0TTc.jpg

PC:
http://i.imgur.com/zDHZ0.jpg


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

War ja nur ein Beispiel und keine Empfehlung. Da sieht man mal bei der Konsole bekommt man für das Geld nix geboten.
Meine Xbox hat z.B kein Wlan.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2011)

Crytek hat ja schon Ende 2007 oder Anfang 2008 gesagt, dass Konsolen für Crysis viel zu schwach sind. Nun haben sies mit der Cryengine 3 für die Konsolen "nachgebaut", mit abgespeckter Grafik und Physik. Das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik, denn das sind 2 Aspekte die Crysis erst zu Crysis machen..


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

Konsolenspieler haben keine Ansprüche bezüglich der Grafik sonst würde crytek das nicht machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2011)

Ach, Crytek jagt doch nur noch hinter der Kohle her. Kein leidenschaftlicher Entwickler würde sein Kunstwerk so verstümmeln.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Crytek jagt doch nur noch hinter der Kohle her. Kein leidenschaftlicher Entwickler würde sein Kunstwerk so verstümmeln.



Die Zeiten in denen Entwickler nicht hinter der Kohle her waren sind schon lange, lange, lange vorbei........


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Ein paar gibt es aber noch. Piranha Bytes zum Beispiel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

Da aber ein durchschnittlicher Programmierer auch etwas zu essen braucht, hätten die halt schon gerne Geld für ihre Arbeit. 

Ach ja, an alle Grafikfetischisten:
Geile Grafik macht ein gutes Spiel sicher schöner, aber ein schlechtes Spiel nicht besser.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

David Braben oder Peter Molyneux, das sind Entwickler aus Leidenschaft!


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Im Fall der Konsolenversion von Crysis gibt es, wie es aussieht gravierende Einbußen bei Grafik, Physik und Gameplay.

Ich denke, dass reicht um aus einem brillianten Spiel ein bestenfalls mittelmäßiges zu machen


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. September 2011)

"Brilliant" ist immer relativ. Für mich ist es nur ein Shooter unter vielen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> "Brilliant" ist immer relativ. Für mich ist es nur ein Shooter unter vielen.



Da stimme ich zu. Technisch war Crysis brilliant, aber von der Story her wirklich schrott....


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Crysis der beste Egoshooter aller Zeiten.

Sowohl von der Grafik als auch von der Physik und dem Gameplay (der Steuerung); Setting und Story sind vielleicht keine Referenz aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. September 2011)

Also ich finde Crysis ist ein echt guter shooter alleine das wenn man unsichtbar ist und in die Gegnerische Basis schleicht habe ich bisher in keinem anderen schooter erlebt.
Man hat so viele Möglichkeiten die Aufgaben zu erfüllen. 
Die Story ist nicht so überragend aber das Gameplay und auch die Waffen sind genial ... mal ne mine legen oder eine Calymore platzieren. Der Raketenwerfer ist auch der Hammer.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Ich beurteile Crysis 1 so:

Grafik: 

Gameplay:

Story:


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2011)

Was ist an der Story so schlecht?

Ja, es gibt sicher Shooter mit besserer Story aber bei der breiten Masse ist sie eher schlechter

Und das Gameplay ist meiner Meinung nach genauso Referenz wie die Grafik; wenn man das mit einem CoD oder ähnlichem vergleicht... alleine das man bei den Waffen auf Halbautomatik schalten kann freut mich jedes Mal


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Gemessen an Call of Duty gebe ich dir recht. Die haben ja eigentlich keine Story
Gemessen beispielsweise an Deus Ex aber, wenn überhaupt, mittelmäßig (Ich weiß, ist eher ein Stealth Shooter)


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich beurteile Crysis 1 so:
> 
> Grafik:
> 
> ...



Seh ich ähnlich. Wobei ich die Story nicht schlecht finde, aber ist halt nichts besonderes. Aber an dieser Stelle die Frage: Was ist an CoD gut ausser die Inszenierung? Story, Gameplay, Grafik - alles fürn Arsch, aber trotzdem gibts viele die darauf abfahren. Ich denke, das trifft im Prinzip auch auf Crysis zu. Die Games sprechen im Gesamtpaket gewisse Gamertypen an und stossen gewisse Gamertypen ab.


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2011)

Also ich finde gerade wegen der Grafik, wird die Story bzw die Atmo und das Mittendrin Gefühl sehr stark angehoben. Beim ersten Durchgang (und der nie dagewesenen Grafik) war diese ganze Welt mit samt Aliens und Eislevel eine unglaubliche Erfahrung. Ich weis auch nicht was alle immer gegen diese Aliens haben. Als ich das erste mal an diesem Fluss auf das Rießenvieh traf, war das schon ein beachtlicher Anblick.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass gute Grafik enorm zur Verbesserung des Spielgefühls beiträgt. Ich kenne einen, der hat allein 20 Stunden mit der Demo von Crysis verbracht, weil die Grafik zusammen mit dem Setting ungeheuer stimmig wirk. Manche haben gescherzt: Wenn man Crysis spielt braucht man nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. September 2011)

Ich will jetzt nicht wissen, wohin deine Freunde in Urlaub fahren. 

Eigentlich schon traurig, dass es für manche PC Spieler seit Crysis nichts mehr weltbewegendes gab.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber an dieser Stelle die Frage: Was ist an CoD gut ausser die Inszenierung? Story, Gameplay, Grafik - alles fürn Arsch, aber trotzdem gibts viele die darauf abfahren.



Wie du schon sagst, nichts außer der Inszenierung.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass gute Grafik enorm zur Verbesserung des Spielgefühls beiträgt. Ich kenne einen, der hat allein 20 Stunden mit der Demo von Crysis verbracht, weil die Grafik zusammen mit dem Setting ungeheuer stimmig wirk. Manche haben gescherzt: Wenn man Crysis spielt braucht man nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren.



Das stimmt. Die Atmosphäre ist ein ganz großer Pluspunkt von Crysis.


----------



## orca113 (11. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht wissen, wohin deine Freunde in Urlaub fahren.
> 
> Eigentlich schon traurig, dass es für manche PC Spieler seit Crysis nichts mehr weltbewegendes gab.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich.

Und Crysis wurde in keiner Weise seinem Hype gerecht. Ja schön die Grafik... der Moment "First Light" und das war es .Meiner Meinung geht dem Game die Luft aus je näher man zu der Ausgrabungsstätte kommt.

Crysis 2 jetzt auf der Xbox gespielt und dieses gefällt mir etwas besser.Weil ir das Setting "New York im Spätsommer oder Frühjahr" super gefällt.Aber auch in Crysis 2 je mehr ausserirdische desto schlechter... weiß net warum...


@CoD:

Also alle die hier schreien CoD ist ********... also ich behaupte mal wir waren von Modern Warfare 1+2 so ziemlich alle begeistert.Mir braucht hier keiner zu erzählen das die Modern Warfare Teile schlecht sind. Die Grafik ist hübsch,die Storys sind gut und toll erzählt und die Games sind toll inszeniert.

Da gibt es natürlich die Teile World at War und Black Ops... na gut... obwohl Black Ops nicht soooo schecht war.

Zu den Multiplayern sag ich nichts die habe ich net gezoggt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. September 2011)

So, ich war NICHT von CoD begeistert, ich fand die Story zum kotzen.
War mir immer zu viel US-Propaganda dabei...der böse Russe, Hurdur!

Crysis verliert seinen Effect zum Ende hin, wo es linearer wird und man aus dem Raumschiff kommt.
Aber gerade die ersten Level machen verdammt viel Spaß. Die zerstörbare Umgebung, relativ weitläufige Level...
Crysis 2 war da ein riesiger Rückschritt, gerade was Freiheiten anging.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also alle die hier schreien CoD ist ********... also ich behaupte mal wir waren von Modern Warfare 1+2 so ziemlich alle begeistert.Mir braucht hier keiner zu erzählen das die Modern Warfare Teile schlecht sind. Die Grafik ist hübsch,die Storys sind gut und toll erzählt und die Games sind toll inszeniert.


 
Na ja, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
Für mich persönlich hat CoD alleine deswegen keinen Gegenwert, weil ich ausschließlich Single-Player spiele, und die Single-Player Kampagnen bei CoD viel zu kurz sind.
Der Wiederspielwert ist quasi gleich null.
Technisch zeigen Games wie Battlefield (und auch Crysis 2 @DX11) wie man es besser macht.
Und so etwas wie eine Story ist nur rudimentär vorhanden, so dass man sich oftmals fragt, warum man die ganzen Leute eigentlich über den Haufen schiesst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
> Für mich persönlich hat CoD alleine deswegen keinen Gegenwert, weil ich ausschließlich Single-Player spiele, und die Single-Player Kampagnen bei CoD viel zu kurz sind.
> Der Wiederspielwert ist quasi gleich null.
> Technisch zeigen Games wie Battlefield (und auch Crysis 2 @DX11) wie man es besser macht.
> Und so etwas wie eine Story ist nur rudimentär vorhanden, so dass man sich oftmals fragt, warum man die ganzen Leute eigentlich über den Haufen schiesst.





Finde das auch so 

COD spiele ich manchmal schon gern, aber wie gesagt ist die Story eben viel zu kurz! Da sollten sie sich mal eine Scheibe von DICE abschneiden!
Aber ob Konsole oder PC! Beides macht gleich viel Spaß! Habe 1 Jahr lang MW2 auf der Xbox gezockt und es hat echt nur Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2011)

Bis auf die BC Teile, hatte BF keine Singleplayerkampagne. Und die Kampagne von BC1 und BC2 sind ebenfalls so kurz wie die von COD.


----------



## Joe_the_MoD (16. September 2011)

ich glaub kaum, das die battlefieldreihe als singleplayer konzipiert wurde... und hab mich in der schule mal umgesehen: die macher von CoD können auch ein ponyhof spiel draus machen, die anhänger bleiben


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Glaubst du, dass GTA: LCS oder GTA: VCS 2006/2007, im Angesicht eines bereits zuvor erschienenen –und zweifelsfrei weit besseren- GTA: SA einen nennenswerten Absatzmarkt gefunden hätten?


 

 Es gibt nicht wenige, die nach wie vor Vice City als den besten GTA-Teil empfunden haben. San Andreas hat sehr stark gemischte Gefühle hervorgebracht (ich fand es auch nicht so super, habe es sowohl auf PS2 als auch auf PC gespielt).



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf die PS2 wurden sie wahrscheinlich nur portiert, weil es sehr einfach möglich war, und vermutlich auch, weil Konsolenspieler generell anspruchsloser sind
> 
> Noch viel deutlicher ist das bei GTA Advance und GTA: Chinatown Wars; glaubst du, irgendwer hätte für soetwas im Jahr 2004 bzw. 2009 am PC _noch Geld ausgegeben_? Also ich zweifle sehr daran… GTA 1 und 2 (mit ähnlichem Spielprinzip) sind sicher auch nicht ohne Grund mittlerweile kostenlos


 

 Was heißt denn hier „Konsolenspieler sind generell anspruchslos“? Vermutlich hat jeder 3. PC-Spieler noch niemals eine einzige Grafikeinstellung im Spiel angepasst sondern spielt einfach nur mit Voreinstellungen. Zudem spielt vermutlich nur jeder zehnte überhaupt an seinem PC 3D-Spiele. Die restlichen 90% zocken Solitair und Minesweeper (Suuuper anspruchsvoll).
 Wenn überhaupt legen Konsolenspieler ihre Prioritäten anders. Story (z.B. God of War oder MGS) und geselliges Beieinander (z.B. GT5 im Splitscreen mit Freunden) sind einiges mehr wert als irgendeine bumsgeile Grafik, die für PC-Spieler ja anscheinend als Kaufkriterium vollkommen genügt. Du solltest also erst einmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren, bevor du bei den verhassten Konsolenspielern Kritiken anbringst.


 Mit etwas aufgehübschter Grafik hätten besagte GTA-Teile durchaus noch Abnehmer gefunden, denn der Serie mangelt es sicher nicht an Fans.


 GTA1 und GTA2 sind kostenlos, weil sie mittlerweile 12 bzw. 14 Jahre alt sind und sie ohnehin niemand mehr kauft.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man die mobilen Teile am PC spielen will sollte das in allen Fällen per Emulator möglich sein
> Die PS2 ermöglicht auch immernoch nicht GTA Advance und GTA: Chinatown Wars


 

 Dabei bewegt man sich jedoch nicht mehr im legalen Rahmen, sofern man das Original nicht besitzt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man nichts besseres kennt…


 

 Dennoch würde es mir auffallen, wenn irgendwelche relevanten Behinderungen auftreten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie schlimm es bei GTA:IV auf der Konsole wirklich ist aber bei GTA:SA bin ich nicht selten in Bäume und Masten geflogen, die erst geladen wurden, als es schon zu spät war um noch auszuweichen (wobei hier auf dem PC z.T. Mods und natürlich ordentliche Hardware helfen können)


 

 GTA-SA war ein PS2-Spiel. Auf PS2 waren Pop-Ups teils zugegeben etwas kritisch, aber auf PS3 ist das nicht mehr so extrem.


Superwip schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann es angesichts der Mapgröße in GTA:IV kaum genug Spieler geben


 

 Ich bezog mich dabei auf die BF-Serie.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wer Mods nicht als durchschlagenden Vorteil ansieht kennt zu wenige/keine guten


 

 Ich kenne/kannte durchaus einige und habe auch einige hochwertige Mods eingesetzt. Und dennoch vermisse ich sie nicht. 





Superwip schrieb:


> Ganz normal… ohne Multiplayer


 

 Die Anzahl etwaiger Spiele kann man sicherlich an einer Hand abzählen. Auf dem PC braucht man dafür mindestens die Hände von 30 Personen oder mehr.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch die meisten STEAM Spiele kann man auch einfach verkaufen- auch ohne Account, bei den übrigen kann man, wie gesagt immer noch zur Not den Account verkaufen


 

 Achja?


https://supportwiki.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1673-IDGK-4694


> If you recently purchased a new retail game which requires activation on Steam and are encountering a "Duplicate CD Key" error message, you must contact Steam Support to have the CD Key moved to your account. Please contact us through our online support system as outlined here:
> Contacting Steam Billing and Support
> You *must* have a copy of your valid purchase receipt from within the last 90 days to have the CD Key moved to your account.
> *Note:*
> ...


 Klartext: Gebrauchspieleverkauf ist ausgeschlossen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich nicht viele PC Spiele, bei deren Gebrauchtverkauf einem größere Hürden in den Weg gelegt werden (solange man nicht den Download kauft) und diese „Hürden“ lassen sich in jedem Fall umgehen


 

 Nene, dank Steam nur ca. 30% aller neu erscheinenden Titel.





Superwip schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, die Konsolen hätten kein DRM…
> 
> Sondern wären einfach standardisierte, offene Hardwareplattformen mit einer (Open Source) Firmware von der aus man direkt Spiele aber auch andere Programme starten kann und die auch Multimediafunktionen usw. bereitstellt
> 
> ...


 

 Wozu bräuchte ich all das? Habe doch meinen PC und nen Lappy nebenher für sowas.
 Wegen Multiplayer: Bislang hatte ich keine ärgeren Probleme mit den PSN-Servern. Das einzige mal, dass sie über einen recht langen Zeitraum down waren, war nach den Hacks. Und weißt du was? Die gehackten Server waren keine Konsolen, sonst hätte man sie vemutlich auch nicht so leicht hacken können. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Dank Jailbreak kann man sich wenigstens ein paar dieser Möglichkeiten zurückholen; andere auch nicht
> Ich hoffe, du siehst langsam ein, was du auf der Konsole durch DRM alles verlierst –offenbar ohne es zu merken-


 

 Wohl ehr „ohne es zu vermissen“. 
Als einziges würde ich vielleicht den Browser verbessern und die Art wie Musik, Filme und Bilder sortiert werden. Aber damit hört es auch schon auf...



Superwip schrieb:


> Und komm mir jetzt ja nicht mit Viren, Cheats oder dergleichen; wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist eine Firmware sehr viel einfacher aufgebaut als ein ordentliches Betriebssystem; man könnte sie mit realistischem Aufwand absolut sicher machen, vor allem wenn eine fleißige Open Source Community dahinter steht


 

 Kein System ist jemals sicher. Man kann es allenfalls dadurch absichern, dass man die Softwareabläufe für immer geheim hält. Denn so können auch keine Viren geschrieben werden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch die Verwendung von Bots könnte man recht einfach verhindern, dadurch, dass Firmware und Hardware eben standardisiert sind und man dadurch einfach die das Laufen dritter Programme im Hintergrund während dem (Online) Spielen durch entsprechende Maßnahmen verhindern könnte
> Sonstige Cheats bzw. Hacks oder Bugusing sind sowieso ausschließlich ein Problem der Spieleentwickler


 

 Bots müssen nicht zwangsläufig Hintergrundprogramme sein. Findigen Cheatern wird immer etwas einfallen, und wenn man am Ende die installieren Dateien eines Spiels so anpasst, dass die eigene Steuerung durch eine, bereits vom Entwickler eingebaute (da im Singleplayer für Gegner verwendete) KI vertauscht wird und man sie mit AimBot und Co. noch etwas aufpimpt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und dafür jeden ehrlichen Spieler in ein restriktives, zentralisiertes, fehleranfälliges und gegebenenfalls sogar kostenpflichtiges (360) Multiplayersystem zwängen?
> 
> Nein danke!


 

 Wie gesagt ist wird man auf Konsolen bei weitem nicht so sehr gegängelt wie auf dem PC und das ist auch gut so.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wer den Konsolen schadet ist mein Freund


 

 Das würde ich am liebsten in meine Signatur einbauen. Damit hast du dich nun endgültig als Flamer und Troll geoutet. Aber von einem fanatischen PC-Anhänger kann mans wohl nicht anders erwarten. Danke, dass du mich nun voll und ganz bestätigt hast. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, in wenigen, 4, 5 Jahren?
> 
> Viel Zeit, viel Zeit um alles mögliche umzusetzen


 

 Darüber kann allenfalls spekuliert werden. Die PS Vita wurde Anfang des Jahres überhaupt zum ersten mal vorgestellt und noch Ende des Jahres soll sie bereits in Japan erscheinen. Das spricht sehr dafür, dass Sony seine Produkte künftig nicht mehr zu lang im voraus vorstellen wird.
 Wenn Sony also nächstes Jahr bereits eine neue Konsole herausbringen wollten, würden sie uns das heute ganz sicher noch nicht wissen lassen.



Superwip schrieb:


> So viele sind es wirklich nicht; und die meisten davon kann man durchaus auch gebraucht verkaufen; um genau zu sein kenne ich kein einziges STEAM Spiel, dass untrennbar mit einem Account verbunden ist, wenn man es offline kauft; ich hab mich aber noch nie wirklich damit auseinandergesetzt


 

 Siehe mein obiges Zitat.  Man muss eine Rechnung vorlegen und die darf nicht von einem Gebrauchtspielehändler oder Ebay (oder vergleichbarem) stammen. Ansonsten bleibt der Key an den Account gebunden und den zu verkaufen ist ebenfalls untersagt und damit bist du als ehrlicher Käufer aufgeschmissen.





Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, genau… (siehe oben)
> 
> Die einzigen Spiele, deren Kopierschutz in irgendeiner Form restriktiver ist als auf der Konsole sind die Handvoll Spiele mit Onlinezwang im Singleplayer- aber dafür gibt es zum Glück Lösungen


 

 Illegale Lösungen, ja. Tolle Wurst. 
 Und nach wie vor schreibst du nur Unfug. Auf Konsole gibt es weder Onlinezwang noch Installationslimits. Accountbindungen gibt es bisher nur in einer Hand voll EA-Titeln (nur MultiPlayer-Keys) und das wars. Zudem zwingt dich nach wie vor keiner dir bei jedem Publisher einzeln einen speziellen Account anzulegen, wie es derzeit auf dem PC fast schon Standard ist, wenn man online Spielen möchte. Und jetzt kommt auch noch EA mit seinem Origin daher und schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe wie Steam.
 Also nach wie vor sage ich zum PC-Gaming nur eins: Nein und danke für nichts.



Superwip schrieb:


> Brauchts du vielleicht ein vernünftiges Multiplayersystem, bessere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten, Multitasking/Hintergrundprogramme,…


 

 Was sollte ich denn im Hintergrund großartig ausführen wollen? Wenn ich spiele dann spiele ich und das mache ich auf dem PC ganz genauso. Da wird ICQ und alles andere im Hintergrund ebenfalls ausgemacht und gegen TeamSpeak und Co. habe ich sowieso Aversionen, da ich mich beim Zocken nicht ständig vollsülzen lassen möchte.


 Und wo ist das MultiPlayersystem am PC denn großartig besser? Auf Dedicated-Server in PC-Spielen sollte man sich vielleicht auch nicht zuuu viel einbilden. Denn FAKT ist: Auf dem PC hatte ich bislang mit wesentlich mehr Lag-Problemen und Serverinstabilitäten zu kämpfen als auf PS3.
 Zudem mal wieder das KO-Kriterium für den PC: Es gibt keinen Splitscreen-Modus in annähernd aktuellen Spielen!



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass du noch lange nicht keinen PC brauchst nur weil du nicht auf ihm spielst


 

 Ich brauche meinen derzeit fürs Studium und das wars.



Superwip schrieb:


> Natürlich war die PS3 zu dem Zeitpunkt hardwareseitig wohl schon fast fertig- inklusive RSX
> 
> Das nVidia keinen eigenen Chip entwickelt hat kann schlicht Kostengründe gehabt haben… und warum einen eigenen Chip entwickeln wenn man schon einen hat?


 

 Weil Sony sicherlich etwas Geld hätte springen lassen. Jedenfalls ist das so in der Geschichte der Konsolen zum allerersten Mal vorgekommen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch die Tatsache, dass man nicht auf einen moderneren und leistungsfähigeren/effizienteren G80 Ableger umgestiegen ist zeigt, dass der RSX schon ziemlich früh festgestanden sein muss; ein G80 basierender GPU hätte die Veröffentlichung der PS3 auch kaum verzögert, erste Karten damit sind ja auch noch vor der PS3 erschienen


 

 1. Damit wären die Kosten noch weiter angestiegen.
 2. Der G80 kam am 8. November 2006 und TSMC hatte alle Hände voll zu tun, genügend Chips herzustellen, damit die Grakahersteller zum Release ihre Lager voll hatten. Glaubst du ernsthaft, die hätten noch Kapazitäten gehabt, um für Sony ebenfalls mal eben ~400.000 Chips zu produzieren, damit zum Release genügend Konsolen auf Lager sind?
 Sony hatte bereits wegen der knappen Verfügbarkeit von Komponenten für das BD-LW mit allerhand Problemen zu kämpfen.






Superwip schrieb:


> Mit billigerer Hardware kann man auch billiger verkaufen; und genau das Bedienkonzept ist auch das wohl wichtigste Feature der Zukunft
> 
> Mit überlegener Leistung wurde die Wii sicher nicht die mit Abstand erfolgreichste aktuelle Konsole
> Wichtig ist auch der Releasetermin: möglichst fern von direkter Konkurrenz, dann kann man auch mit vergleichsweise billiger Hardware überlegene Leistung bieten (siehe Wii U)


 

 Ich würde ehr sagen, es ist wichtig, möglichst zeitgleich eine neue Generation zu veröffentlichen. Du brauchst dir ja nur mal die Xbox 1 anschauen. Sie kam 1 bis 1,5 Jahre nach der PS2 und trumpfte mit vergleichsweise bombastischer Hardware auf. Die PS2 hatte kein besonders Bedienkonzept und war auch sonst eigentlich nichts außergewöhnliches (abgesehen vom DVD-Player). Aber die PS2 hatte eines ganz stark voraus: Sie war bereits fest etabliert und hatte ein unschlagbares Spieleangebot. MS hat ein Produkt in den Markt geworfen, für das es zu dieser Zeit praktisch keinen Bedarf mehr gab. Noch dazu die Geldgeilheit seitens Microsoft: Ohne Zusatzkit ging gar nichts, wenn man DVDs schauen wollte, obwohl das Gerät an sich ohne weiteres damit klargekommen wäre. Das gleiche haben sie bei der XBox360 wieder durchgezogen (WLan-Modul, HD-LW, teure HDDs und gebührenpflichtiges Onlinegaming). Doch dieses mal hatten sie Erfolg, Denn sie haben die Konsole dieses mal als erste auf den Markt geworfen. Erst jetzt holt die PS3 die XBox360 langsam ein, nachdem sich die Preise stark angenähert haben.



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber das habe ich im wesentlichen ja schon geschrieben… du hast nur „vergessen“ es zu zitieren (grau markiert)…


 

 Auf den grauf-markierten Text bin ich eingegangen, als ich schrieb: „Wir haben keine Leistung aber dafür das gleiche Bedienkonzept wie die Konkurenz. Auch sonst sind unsere Produkte weitgehend gleich, nur das wir andere Spiele haben.“ Die Bewegungssteuerung ist nun auf allen Konsolen verfügbar und verfolgt in jedem Fall das Konzept des „Humanoiden Controllers“.





Superwip schrieb:


> Das du angeblich 90% deiner Spielzeit am PC verbracht hast –ich gehe aber von einer üblichen maßlosen Übertreibung aus- zeigt nur, dass du wohl erst recht spät „erkrankt“ bist


 

 1. Woher willst du bitte wissen, wie viel ich wann und wo spiele? Ich spiele seitdem ich 6 Jahre alt war. Das sind bis heute 18 Jahre! Davon hatte ich 2 Jahre lang eine PSX und ebenfalls 2 Jahre eine PS2 und nun habe ich seit 2 Jahren eine PS3 (die ich jedoch noch wesentlich länger behalten werde). Aber auch in der Zeit, als ich PSX und PS2 hatte, habe ich noch sehr viel am PC gezockt.
 Doch erst seit der PS3 bin ich entgültig überzeugt, dass nichts über Spielen an der Konsole geht.


 2. Dabei von „Erkrankung“ zu sprechen, zeigt doch wieder nur, wie maßlos überheblich du bist. Du denkst, nur weil du den PC so liebst, müssen das alle anderen auch tun. Aber weit gefehlt: Der PC als Spieleplattform liegt nach wie vor im Sterben und auch deine Lobeshymnen werden daran nichts ändern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Was soll an Produktberatung krankhaft sein? Von einer Konsole kann man ja mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen nur abraten.
> Und auch einen offensichtlichen Fehlkauf zu kommentieren, kann doch wohl kaum falsch sein


 

 Es geht nicht um die Beratung an sich (dafür ist ein Forum da) es geht um die Form der Beratung. Deine „Argumente“ und überhebliche Ausdrucksweise entziehen sich jeder sachlichen Diskussion. Allein eine Frage wie „Lohnt sich der Kauf einer PS3 noch?“ mit einer rethorischen Fragen wie „Lohnt der Kauf eines VHS-Rekorders noch?“ zu beantworten disqualifiziert dich von vornherein.
 Noch dazu lässt du praktisch keine Gegenargumente zu sondern ziehst noch aus den letzten Ecken und Winkeln deiner „erkrankten“ (um deine Wortwahl aufzugreifen) Fantasiewelt noch irgendwelche Pseudoargumente und wenn dir nichts weiter mehr einfällt, fallen Sätze wie der soeben zitierte oder von weiter oben „Wer den Konsolen schadet ist mein Freund.“
 Damit kannst du deinen Account auch gleich löschen, denn mit soetwas braucht man nicht weiter zu diskutieren, da du ja doch nicht einsiehst, dass es viele gute Gründe dafür gibt, dass Konsolen (insbesondere in dieser Generation) so dermaßen am PC vorbeigeschossen sind.



Superwip schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber jedenfalls nicht normal, dass du im Zweifel trotz aller Vorteile nicht auf dem PC spielst, einfach weil du ihn laut eigener Aussage mit Arbeit, die Konsole mit Entspannung verbindest


 

 Evtl. habe ich mich auch unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich Spiele sehr wohl noch regelmäßig auf meinem PC, jedoch ist das ganze nur auf Minispiele auf StudiVZ und Facebook beschränkt, weil das bei weitem weniger ablenkt, wenn ich nebenbei für Prüfungen lernen möchte.


 Und erneut zeigt dein Satz, dass du absolut keine Argumente der Gegenseite akzeptierst. „...im Zweifel trotz aller Vorteile...“
 Aus spieletechnischer Sicht gibt es für jede Plattform ihre Vor- und ihre Nachteile und es liegt am einzelnen, was er für besser erachtet. Und der Fakt, dass Konsolen so dermaßen auf dem Vormarsch sind, sollte dir zu denken geben.
 Mit dir zu diskutieren macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Du hast es bisher nicht kapiert und wirst es vermutlich auch niemals kapieren, dass der PC (als Spieleplattform) kein Gerät für jedermann ist.


 Für mich ist die Diskussion mit dir in diesem Thread deshalb beendet und deinen Ruf im Spiele-Konsolen-Unterforum hast du ja nun ohnehin weg. Blinde Menschen können halt nur schwarz sehen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht wenige, die nach wie vor Vice City als den besten GTA-Teil empfunden haben. San Andreas hat sehr stark gemischte Gefühle hervorgebracht (ich fand es auch nicht so super, habe es sowohl auf PS2 als auch auf PC gespielt).


 
Ich finde Vice City besser als San Andreas.
Keine Ahnung, wieso San Andreas das klar bessere Spiel sein soll. 
Bei Vice City war der Flait deutlich besser, die Musik passte wie die Faust aufs Auge. San Andreas hatte schon zu viel Rollenspiel Charakter, ständig musste man die Figur verändern, damit man was erreichen konnte, fand ich eher lästig, kein Wunder, dass das bei GTA 4 nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde Vice City besser als San Andreas.
> Keine Ahnung, wieso San Andreas das klar bessere Spiel sein soll.



Alleine schon wegen den ScarFace klone


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde Vice City besser als San Andreas.
> Keine Ahnung, wieso San Andreas das klar bessere Spiel sein soll.
> Bei Vice City war der Flait deutlich besser, die Musik passte wie die Faust aufs Auge. San Andreas hatte schon zu viel Rollenspiel Charakter, ständig musste man die Figur verändern, damit man was erreichen konnte, fand ich eher lästig, kein Wunder, dass das bei GTA 4 nicht mehr der Fall ist.


 
Genau der Meinung bin ich auch. Obwohl ich von den 80ern in meinem damals noch seeeehr jungen Leben quasi nichts mitbekommen habe, fand ich dieses Spiel nach etwas Eingewöhnung einfach Klasse und habe mir zum ersten mal überhaupt einen Official Soundtrack gekauft (damals über 70€ ).
GTA-SA war mir einfach zu sehr auf HipHop und Gangstastyle gepimpt.. ähh getrimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Ich bin ja ein Kind der 80er, also halt da geboren und die Musik der 80er habe ich in den 90ern richtig wahr genommen und besser gefunden als die 90er Mucke (und die 90er Mucke finde ich besser als den Müll, denn es heute gibt ).
Und ich fand es damals supercool Motorrad zu fahren, und der Style war klasse. Klar, die Grafik lockt heute niemand mehr von der Konsole weg (Wortspiel ) aber ich fand sie sehr gut. San Andreas war OK, aber kam vom Flair und Style nicht an Vice City ran. Schön war bei Andreas, dass die Spielwelt riesengroß war, das fand ich dann schon sehr gut, mit Wüste und so, sehr cool.
Aber beide Games locken ihre Fans, wie GTA nun mal ist, man taucht ab in eine Welt und ist da drin.
Kein anderes Game schafft sowas.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein Kind der 80er, also halt da geboren und die Musik der 80er habe ich in den 90ern richtig wahr genommen und besser gefunden als die 90er Mucke (und die 90er Mucke finde ich besser als den Müll, denn es heute gibt ).
> Und ich fand es damals supercool Motorrad zu fahren, und der Style war klasse. Klar, die Grafik lockt heute niemand mehr von der Konsole weg (Wortspiel ) aber ich fand sie sehr gut. San Andreas war OK, aber kam vom Flair und Style nicht an Vice City ran. Schön war bei Andreas, dass die Spielwelt riesengroß war, das fand ich dann schon sehr gut, mit Wüste und so, sehr cool.
> Aber beide Games locken ihre Fans, wie GTA nun mal ist, man taucht ab in eine Welt und ist da drin.
> Kein anderes Game schafft sowas.




Da kann ich dir nur zu stimmen 

Ich selbst mag noch heute San Andreas und hatte es damals auch 100% durch gespielt  Wer auf die gute Grafik verzichtet bekommt ein echt cooles spiel 

Edit: Endlich ist die Sendepause vorbei


----------



## Stread (22. September 2011)

Wo gibt es den Button PC aber KEIN Mac?
Bevor ich mir einen verfaulten Apfel hole werde ich noch zum Konsolenspieler.
PS: PC ftw!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zu stimmen
> 
> Ich selbst mag noch heute San Andreas und hatte es damals auch 100% durch gespielt  Wer auf die gute Grafik verzichtet bekommt ein echt cooles spiel
> 
> Edit: Endlich ist die Sendepause vorbei


 
Der Nachteil ist nur, die Auflösung der Games ist nur bedingt für Breitbild geeignet.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist nur, die Auflösung der Games ist nur bedingt für Breitbild geeignet.




Ja leider

Habe mich so auf Eyefinity damit gefreut und dann wird es doch nichts den es wird alles langezogen und einen Fix dafür gibt es nicht!


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2011)

Stread schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den Button PC aber KEIN Mac?
> Bevor ich mir einen verfaulten Apfel hole werde ich noch zum Konsolenspieler.
> PS: PC ftw!



Dann gründe doch ein Apple Hater Forum. Da kannst du dann das "I hate Apple" Button so oft drücken wie du willst, und uns bleiben solche Posts erspart



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein Kind der 80er, also halt da geboren



Junges Gemüse
Ich bin in den Siebzigern geboren. Das erste mal Videospiele gespielt habe ich Anfang der 80er auf einem Atari VCS 2600. Meine erste eigene Daddelkiste war 1985 ein C64 mit Datasette an einem ca. 12" schwarz/weiß Fernseher. Ladezeit für eine Disziplin bei "Summer Games" ca. 15 Minuten. Aber es war trotzdem schön
Wer diese Zeit mitgemacht hat, der weiß selbst die leicht angestaubte Grafik der aktuellen Konsolen zu schätzen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist nur, die Auflösung der Games ist nur bedingt für Breitbild geeignet.



Das ist wohl wahr. Auf großen Flatscreens wirkt es dann schon mal leicht pixelig
Ich finde es aber gut, dass alte Games Klassiker mittlerweile für die Konsolen neu aufgelegt wurden/werden. Die Splinter Cell HD Trilogie und auch Prince of Persia HD Trilogie machen richtig Laune


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. September 2011)

Der Multiplayer von San Andreas ist ja was echt nettes 
Man wie oft habe ich den damals jeden Tag gespielt als ich noch nen 1 Kern PC hatte  (Es lief ja sonst nichts )


----------



## Stread (23. September 2011)

Cook2211: Mir ist es nur nicht verständlich warum bei der Auswahl der Frage PC und Mac zusammen sind aber XBox und PS3 getrennt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. September 2011)

Weil WOW auf dem Mac läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Junges Gemüse
> Ich bin in den Siebzigern geboren. Das erste mal Videospiele gespielt habe ich Anfang der 80er auf einem Atari VCS 2600. Meine erste eigene Daddelkiste war 1985 ein C64 mit Datasette an einem ca. 12" schwarz/weiß Fernseher. Ladezeit für eine Disziplin bei "Summer Games" ca. 15 Minuten. Aber es war trotzdem schön
> Wer diese Zeit mitgemacht hat, der weiß selbst die leicht angestaubte Grafik der aktuellen Konsolen zu schätzen.



Ich hatte einen Amiga 500, der hat mir immer gereicht, dann hab ich meinen ersten PC bekommen, gebraucht, Intel Pentium, immerhin schon mit MMX. 
Der ersten selbst gekaufen PC war ein Pentium 3 (mit einer Voodoo Karte), der war spitze, danach einen Pentium 4, dann Athlon 64 (weil die Kumpels alle einen hatte und mich abgezogen haben ), Athlon 64 X2, dann wieder Intel mit dem Penryn, dann Phenom 2 und jetzt Sandy.



Stread schrieb:


> Cook2211: Mir ist es nur nicht verständlich warum bei der Auswahl der Frage PC und Mac zusammen sind aber XBox und PS3 getrennt?


 
Weil ein Mac die gleiche Hardware hat wie ein PC, eben Intel Technik, nur das Betriebssystem ist ein anderes.
Da du aber mittels Bootcamp auch Windows auf Macs laufen lassen kannst, kannst du auch mit einem Mac Windows Games spielen, daher braucht es keine extra Erwähnung.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Amiga 500, der hat mir immer gereicht



Der war auch was feines. Games wie "Turrican" oder "It came from the desert" zählen bis heute zu meinen persönlichen All-Time Classics


----------



## debalz (23. September 2011)

Also ich habe letztens Dead Island auf der PS3 und einem 102cm Plasma gezockt  die mangelhafte Kantenglättung und der schlechte optische Gesamteindruch haben mir das eigentlich gute Spiel ganz schön vermiest. Nach 40 min. musste ich abbrechen weil die Augen überanstrengt waren. Ist vielleicht ne Ausnahme, da es optisch bestimmt gelungenere Spiele gibt. Den meisten Spaß hatte ich mit dem Move-Controller und einem Boule-Spiel. Daher muss ich für mich sagen - wenn Konsole - dann für Partyspiele; aber so richtig in ein Spiel abtauchen geht für mich nur wenn ein PC mit aktueller Hardware am werkeln ist, bei dem man auch mal selbst Hand anlegen Kann wenn mehr Leistung gefragt ist ....


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> Also ich habe letztens Dead Island auf der PS3 und einem 102cm Plasma gezockt  die mangelhafte Kantenglättung und der schlechte optische Gesamteindruch haben mir das eigentlich gute Spiel ganz schön vermiest.


 
Bei dem Spiel weiß ich es nicht, aber bei Red Dead Redemption hatte ich mich recht schnell daran gewöhnt mit 30Fps und ohne AA zu spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der war auch was feines. Games wie "Turrican" oder "It came from the desert" zählen bis heute zu meinen persönlichen All-Time Classics


 
Ich habe "Cannon Fodder" geliebt. 
Schade, dass es das nie fürn PC gab.
Hab mir extra einen Amiga Emulator besorgt und zock das hin und wieder mal, sehr geil.
Hatte letztens gelesen, dass das Game in Deutschland auf den Index ist, wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hatte letztens gelesen, dass das Game in Deutschland auf den Index ist, wusste ich gar nicht.



Und das bei dem, nach heutigen Maßstäben, Pixelbrei


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Jop, aber es geht ja nicht um die Pixel, sondern dass du deine Leute in den Tod schickst.
Aber gut gemacht, mit dem Hügel, auf dem dann die Kreuze stehen. 

Allerdings frage ich mich, was der quatsch mit dem Index ist, heute hast du Strategie Spiele, die ab 12 sind und da schickst du deine Armee auch in den Tod.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, was der quatsch mit dem Index ist, heute hast du Strategie Spiele, die ab 12 sind und da schickst du deine Armee auch in den Tod.


 
Na ja, zu der Zeit gab es um 20:15 Uhr auch noch keine nackten Hupen im TV.
So ändern sich die Zeiten zum positiven


----------



## acc (24. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe "Cannon Fodder" geliebt.
> Schade, dass es das nie fürn PC gab.
> Hab mir extra einen Amiga Emulator besorgt und zock das hin und wieder mal, sehr geil.
> Hatte letztens gelesen, dass das Game in Deutschland auf den Index ist, wusste ich gar nicht.


 
doch das gibst auch für den pc . das mit der indexierung ist sowieso der grösste witz, cf1 ist auf den index und cf2, was sich von cf1 nur durch andere levels unterscheidet, dagegen nicht. das soll mal einer verstehen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

Wo gibts das denn für den PC?
Hab ich nie gesehen.


----------



## acc (24. September 2011)

Cannon Fodder - GOG.com
der 2. teil ist auch für pc erschienen, gibst nur noch nicht bei goc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

hmm. kenne ich gar nicht aber 6 Mäuse ist schon hart.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. September 2011)

> Honestly I have more respect for someone who is a master of the  controller rather than pc and mouse. You need much more  handi-coordination and control. I don't have anything against pc  players, I am a multi platform gamer, I play CSS on PC and battlefield  on console. But I think PC players shouldn't hate on console players,  they should respect them. The challenge is what I like about consoles  anyway.



Da könnt ihr mal sehen was für Masochisten es gibt.  Ist aus einem YouTube Kommentar.


----------



## sfc (24. September 2011)

Selbsthass ist eben eine weit verbreitete Eigenschaft. Ich gehe ja regelmäßig ins Fitnessstudio, um mich zu quälen. Aber davon hab ich wenigstens was. Ihm bringt sein Selbsthass bestenfalls eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung ...


----------



## acc (24. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> hmm. kenne ich gar nicht aber 6 Mäuse ist schon hart.



lohnt sich auch nicht, wenn du schon die amiga-version liegen hast . der sound ist dem amiga besser (war zu der zeit normal ), dafür bietet die pc-version ein lustiges intro zusätzlich.


----------



## Shinchyko (25. September 2011)

Ich hab 2 PC´s nen lappi, ne Wii und ne PS3.

Und die meisten Games hab ich für den PC. Auf AA und höhere Auflösungen, bessere Texturen und Effekte möchste ich nichtmehr verzichten. Hab mir ja nicht umsonst so (teure) Hardware gekauft^^ Und wenn das PC Spiel den Xbox Controller unterstützt, dan zocke ich über meinen PC an meinem 42" HD TV + 5.1 Anlage. 

Wii und PS3 haben aber nichts desto trotz ebenfalls gute Spiele, wo ich auch auf geringere Auflösung usw keinen Wert lege, weil einfach das Gameplay überzeugt und es doch oft sehr angenehm ist, mal mit dem Controller zu daddeln. Ich habe auch einmal das experiment gemacht und Bad Company 2 für PS3 damals gekauft. Es hat spaß gemacht, aber für PC hats mir nichtsdesto trotz besser gefallen. (Bei Kollegen mal gespielt) Deswegen werde ich mir nun auch BF 3 für PC kaufen^^


----------



## mixxed_up (25. September 2011)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 werde ich mir auf XBox 360 nicht kaufen. Das auftretende Tearing ist wirklich grausam. 

Ich hoffe das Tearing wird bei Battlefield 3 nicht auftreten. Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen.


----------



## loltheripper (25. September 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Da könnt ihr mal sehen was für Masochisten es gibt.  Ist aus einem YouTube Kommentar.


 Die pcler mögen die consolen zz nicht so wegen bf3 beta die wurde wegen den konsolen ca 3 wochen zurückgehalten (hat mich auch genervt)


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2011)

GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nicht wenige, die nach wie vor Vice City als den besten GTA-Teil empfunden haben. San Andreas hat sehr stark gemischte Gefühle hervorgebracht (ich fand es auch nicht so super, habe es sowohl auf PS2 als auch auf PC gespielt).


Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, der LCS oder VCS besser oder auch nur ähnlich gut findet... SA ist einfach größer, vielfältiger, besser

Und wenn man VC besser findet... dann kann man ja VC spielen...


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn hier „Konsolenspieler sind generell anspruchslos“? Vermutlich hat jeder 3. PC-Spieler noch niemals eine einzige Grafikeinstellung im Spiel angepasst sondern spielt einfach nur mit Voreinstellungen. Zudem spielt vermutlich nur jeder zehnte überhaupt an seinem PC 3D-Spiele. Die restlichen 90% zocken Solitair und Minesweeper (Suuuper anspruchsvoll).


Abgesehen davon, dass das an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist ist diese Theorie hier völlig irrelevant- es geht hier ja nicht um irgendwen sondern um GTA Spieler


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> GTA1 und GTA2 sind kostenlos, weil sie mittlerweile 12 bzw. 14 Jahre alt sind und sie ohnehin niemand mehr kauft.


Na eben

Und da glaubst du, dass 2004/2009 noch irgendjemand für eine PC Version von GTA Advance oder GTA: Chinatown Wars noch Geld ausgegeben hätte?


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man das Original nicht besitzt bewegt man sich auch auf den jeweiligen Konsolen nicht im legalen Rahmen…


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch würde es mir auffallen, wenn irgendwelche relevanten Behinderungen auftreten.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, immerhin scheint dir ja so einiges nicht aufzufallen…


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> GTA-SA war ein PS2-Spiel. Auf PS2 waren Pop-Ups teils zugegeben etwas kritisch, aber auf PS3 ist das nicht mehr so extrem.


Das wäre auch sehr traurig

Aber ganz unproblematisch ist es dennoch nicht


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woher soll ich (oder sonst jemand) das wissen?

Es ging jedenfalls die ganze Zeit um GTA IV


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne/kannte durchaus einige und habe auch einige hochwertige Mods eingesetzt. Und dennoch vermisse ich sie nicht.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher; Mods können ja im Prinzip völlig neue Spiele sein, die dann wiederum genauso gut oder schlecht, genauso vielfältig und umfangreich wie eigenständige Kaufspiele sein können- oder aber auch nur Detailverbesserungen; ich bleibe dabei: wer Mods nicht zu schätzen weiß kennt zu wenige/keine richtig guten

Nenn doch mal einige der Mods, die du verwendet hast


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzahl etwaiger Spiele kann man sicherlich an einer Hand abzählen. Auf dem PC braucht man dafür mindestens die Hände von 30 Personen oder mehr.


Das denke ich nicht…

Zähl doch mal auf… schaun wir mal, ob du mehr als 5 findest -und komm mir bitte nicht mit MMOs-

Die betroffenen Spiele werden sich auf der Konsole sicher auch vervielfachen, da hier offensichtlich ein Trend ausgelöst wurde, auf dem PC ist das nicht unbedingt der Fall


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies dir den Text doch bitte nochmal durch und versuche ihn zu verstehen…

Kleiner Tipp: es geht nur darum, dass sich Valve nicht dafür verantwortlich fühlt ungültige CD Keys (die wohl wer anderer verwendet hat…) im Falle von Gebrauchtkäufen zu ersetzen

Der Text bezieht sich nicht auf die Möglichkeit oder Unmöglichkeit von Gebrauchtverkäufen von STEAM Spielen oderder Möglichkeit Spiele vom Account zu trennen (um sie etwa weiterzuverkaufen)


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nochmal: STEAM ist kein wirkliches Hindernis beim Gebrauchtverkaufen


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abgesehen von Mods und Multiplayer: du könntest die Konsole viel flexibler einsetzen und ihr Nutzen als Multimediaplattform im Wohnzimmer wäre noch weit höher

Der Nutzen von nicht genehmigtem Zubehör und alternativen Eingabegeräten sollte klar sein

Und mit Mods und Multiplayer wären zwei der wichtigsten Kritikpunkte ausgeräumt


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Multiplayer: Bislang hatte ich keine ärgeren Probleme mit den PSN-Servern. Das einzige mal, dass sie über einen recht langen Zeitraum down waren, war nach den Hacks. Und weißt du was? Die gehackten Server waren keine Konsolen, sonst hätte man sie vemutlich auch nicht so leicht hacken können.


Bei einem dezentralen Serversystem sind praktisch nie alle Server down…

Abgesehen davon ist die Zuverlässigkeit ja bei weitem nicht der einzige Vorteil von dezidierten Servern, da wäre auch noch etwa die Anpassbarkeit, die Administrierbarkeit oder die Zuordnung zu einer bestimmten Gruppe bzw. einem Clan

Und wären die PSN Server PS3 Cluster gewesen (was sie aber aus diversen Gründen sicher nicht waren) hätte das keinerlei Sicherheitsvorteil bedeutet; die PS3 oder andere Konsolen, die man irgendwie als Server zweckendfremden könnte bieten hier keinerlei Sicherheitsvorteile gegenüber etablierter Hardware, die Lücken saßen ja auch in der Software


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würdest du die PS3 nicht auch z.B. als Festplattenrecorder nutzen oder alternativ z.B. per Maus und Tastatur zocken? Oder z.B. vom der Konsole aus Skypen? Vielleicht auch mit selbstgeschriebenen Minispielen und sonstigen Apps experimentieren oder dich am unerschöpflichen Freewareangebot einer offenen Plattform erfreuen?


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Kein System ist jemals sicher. Man kann es allenfalls dadurch absichern, dass man die Softwareabläufe für immer geheim hält. Denn so können auch keine Viren geschrieben werden.


Äh… FALSCH

Die sichersten Systeme sind in der Regel offene Systeme, bei denen sich jeder am Finden und beheben von Schwachstellen beteiligen kann; nicht ohne Grund sind etwa die meisten Betriebssysteme für sicherheitskritische Systeme open Source (etwa Free BSD, das auf den Servern vieler Internetprovider Anwendung findet oder OpenBSD, das häufig etwa auf sicherheitskritischen Webservern eingesetzt wird)

Wie schon gesagt ist eine Firmware auch sehr viel einfacher als ein „richtiges“ Betriebssystem und lässt sich mit überschaubarem Aufwand perfekt und lückenlos gestalten

Ein System komplett abzuschotten und das Ausführen von jeglichen unsignierten Programmen zu verbieten, wie das auf den Konsolen der Fall ist, ist zwar auch eine Lösung aber kein Allheilmittel (falls es gelingt doch unsignierte Software auszuführen) und hat auch massive Nachteile beim Funktionsumfang


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Bots müssen nicht zwangsläufig Hintergrundprogramme sein. Findigen Cheatern wird immer etwas einfallen, und wenn man am Ende die installieren Dateien eines Spiels so anpasst, dass die eigene Steuerung durch eine, bereits vom Entwickler eingebaute (da im Singleplayer für Gegner verwendete) KI vertauscht wird und man sie mit AimBot und Co. noch etwas aufpimpt.


Das alles wäre sehr leicht zu entdecken und wenn man es verhindern will auch nur sehr schwer durchzuführen… und am Schluss kommst du erst recht wieder mit „AimBot und Co.“


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, überhaupt nicht…
Auf dem PC kann ich mir wenigstens noch meinen Server aussuchen und muss dafür auch nur in sehr speziellen Fällen zahlen (bei MMOs)


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine wesentlich gewagtere Spekulation ist, dass die PS4 erheblich früher kommt- bis jetzt gibt es jedenfalls keinen erstzunehmenden Hinweis in diese Richtung, Sony hat aber selbst vor kurzem verkündet, dass man an der PS4 noch nichtmal Arbeitet; wenn das stimmt sind weniger als 3 Jahre bis zum Start der PS4 absolut unrealistisch 


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenne kein Gesetz, dass das Knacken von online DRM bei einem Spiel, dass man legal gekauft hat verbietet


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach wie vor schreibst du nur Unfug. Auf Konsole gibt es weder Onlinezwang noch Installationslimits. Accountbindungen gibt es bisher nur in einer Hand voll EA-Titeln (nur MultiPlayer-Keys) und das wars. Zudem zwingt dich nach wie vor keiner dir bei jedem Publisher einzeln einen speziellen Account anzulegen, wie es derzeit auf dem PC fast schon Standard ist, wenn man online Spielen möchte. Und jetzt kommt auch noch EA mit seinem Origin daher und schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe wie Steam.
> Also nach wie vor sage ich zum PC-Gaming nur eins: Nein und danke für nichts.


Installationslimits? Gibt es nur in relative wenigen Spielen und wenn man wirklich davon betroffen ist gibt es -soweit ich weiß immer- (auch offizielle) Lösungen

Einen Account brauchst du auf der Konsole auch, zumindest wenn du Multiplayer spielen willst sogar immer, das die Spiele gegebenenfalls vorrübergehend an einen Account gebunden werden müssen ist in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil

Mehrere Accounts braucht man auf der Konsole zum Teil auch, etwa um Spiele aus anderen Regionen zu spielen, ich weiß auch nicht, was daran so aufwendig ist einen Account zu erstellen


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte ich denn im Hintergrund großartig ausführen wollen? Wenn ich spiele dann spiele ich und das mache ich auf dem PC ganz genauso. Da wird ICQ und alles andere im Hintergrund ebenfalls ausgemacht und gegen TeamSpeak und Co. habe ich sowieso Aversionen, da ich mich beim Zocken nicht ständig vollsülzen lassen möchte.


„Vollsülzen lassen“? Schon mal von Teamplay gehört?

Oder wie wärs z.B. mit einem Programm zum Mitschneiden von ingame Videos


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ist das MultiPlayersystem am PC denn großartig besser? Auf Dedicated-Server in PC-Spielen sollte man sich vielleicht auch nicht zuuu viel einbilden. Denn FAKT ist: Auf dem PC hatte ich bislang mit wesentlich mehr Lag-Problemen und Serverinstabilitäten zu kämpfen als auf PS3.
> Zudem mal wieder das KO-Kriterium für den PC: Es gibt keinen Splitscreen-Modus in annähernd aktuellen Spielen!


Entweder die eigene Internetanbindung ist für Lagprobleme und die Verbindungsstabilität verantwortlich… oder der Server; in letzterem Fall kann man am PC einfach einen anderen wählen- auf der Konsole hat man Pech gehabt; auch wenn die PSN Server sicher nicht schlecht sind findet man auf dem PC sicher meist bessere

Verbindungs und Stabilitätsvorteile sind ja auch bei weitem nicht die einzigen Vorteile von Dedicated Servern (s.O.)

Mit TrackMania 2 ist übrigens vor kurzem mal wieder ein nettes PC exklusives Rennspiel mit Splitscreen Modus erschienen- wobei ich einen Splitscreenmodus auch nicht für sehr wichtig halte auch wenn er ein nettes Feature ist; eine richtige LAN ist immernoch die bessere Lösung- und am PC -Laptops sei Dank- erheblich einfacher zu realisieren


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche meinen derzeit fürs Studium und das wars.


Warum kann ich dir das nicht ganz glauben?...


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte Sony? Ich denke nicht, sonst hätte nVidia einen eigenen Chip entwickelt bzw. einen moderneren G80 Ableger geliefert- das ist offensichtlich nur am Geld gescheitert, nicht an der Zeit


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Ja… aber deiner Meinung nach hätte Sony ja sicherlich etwas Geld springen lassen; es hätte ja auch kein G80 Vollausbau sein müssen, der mehr als doppelt so teuer wie ein RSX gewesen wäre, auch ein abgespeckter Chip mit gleichem Transistorbudget wie der RSX (etwa ein G84 Verschnitt) wäre noch leistungsfähiger, moderner, vielseitiger und effizienter gewesen

2) _Sowohl der RSX als auch der G80_ wurden Anfangs im damals bereits lange etablierten und relativ kurz vor der Ablöse Richtung 80nm stehenden 90nm Verfahren bei TSMC gefertigt, ich denke nicht, dass es da irgendwelche Produktionsengpässe gab oder gegeben hätte 


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ehr sagen, es ist wichtig, möglichst zeitgleich eine neue Generation zu veröffentlichen. Du brauchst dir ja nur mal die Xbox 1 anschauen. Sie kam 1 bis 1,5 Jahre nach der PS2 und trumpfte mit vergleichsweise bombastischer Hardware auf. Die PS2 hatte kein besonders Bedienkonzept und war auch sonst eigentlich nichts außergewöhnliches (abgesehen vom DVD-Player). Aber die PS2 hatte eines ganz stark voraus: Sie war bereits fest etabliert und hatte ein unschlagbares Spieleangebot. MS hat ein Produkt in den Markt geworfen, für das es zu dieser Zeit praktisch keinen Bedarf mehr gab. Noch dazu die Geldgeilheit seitens Microsoft: Ohne Zusatzkit ging gar nichts, wenn man DVDs schauen wollte, obwohl das Gerät an sich ohne weiteres damit klargekommen wäre. Das gleiche haben sie bei der XBox360 wieder durchgezogen (WLan-Modul, HD-LW, teure HDDs und gebührenpflichtiges Onlinegaming). Doch dieses mal hatten sie Erfolg, Denn sie haben die Konsole dieses mal als erste auf den Markt geworfen. Erst jetzt holt die PS3 die XBox360 langsam ein, nachdem sich die Preise stark angenähert haben.


Die erste Xbox ist vor allem daran gescheitert, dass sie eben nichts konnte, was die ältere und etablierte PS2 nicht auch schon konnte, nichtmal ihre Hardwareleistung war wesentlich höher.
Der Abstand zur PS2 war aber auch nicht allzu groß, nur ein gutes Jahr, nicht viel größer als der zwischen Xbox 360 und PS3
Das ist daher ein schlechtes Beispiel
Ein idealer Veröffentlichungszeitpunkt ist einer, an dem es möglichst wenig direkte Konkurrenz gibt, also möglichst weit entfernt von den Veröffentlichungszeitpunkten von Konkurrenzkonsolen, damit die Konkurrenz aus der Vorgängergeneration bereits veraltet und hardwaretechnisch einfach und klar zu übertrumpfen ist und die neue Generation der Konkurrenz noch nicht absehbar ist


			
				GT-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den grauf-markierten Text bin ich eingegangen, als ich schrieb: „Wir haben keine Leistung aber dafür das gleiche Bedienkonzept wie die Konkurenz. Auch sonst sind unsere Produkte weitgehend gleich, nur das wir andere Spiele haben.“ Die Bewegungssteuerung ist nun auf allen Konsolen verfügbar und verfolgt in jedem Fall das Konzept des „Humanoiden Controllers“.


Die Unterschiede zwischen PS Move, Kinect und der Wii Fernbedienung sind, wie ich schon erläutert habe, etwa so groß wie die zwischen Tastatur+ Maus und Gamepad… das ist sehr wohl ein wichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal


			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Woher willst du bitte wissen, wie viel ich wann und wo spiele?


Garnicht aber ich bin mittlerweile vorsichtig bei deinen Aussagen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. Oktober 2011)

Konsole gut PC besser 

kann jeder so drehen wie er es möchte.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Oktober 2011)

Letztendlich gibts 2 absolute Unterschiede zw. beiden System. 

Die Konsole, ist eine mehr oder weniger homogene System Plattform, die kaum zugemüllt werden kann und somit kaum eine Wartung benötigt.

Der PC, ist eine hetrogene System Plattform, die mehr Müll fasst als eine Deponie und wenn man das System nicht ständig wartet ist der OS Gau nach kurzer Zeit, das irreparable Ende vom Anfang einer kompletten Neuinstallation.

Das ist meines erachtens der wesentlichste Unterschied


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Oktober 2011)

Da musste aber kräftig missst bauen um Windows 7 zuzumüllen und zu beschädigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Da musste aber kräftig missst bauen um Windows 7 zuzumüllen und zu beschädigen.


 
Zumüllen geht schnell und beschädigen geht auch.
Habe ich alles schon gesehen.


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2011)

Alles geht irgendwie. Ich hab auch schon eine XP Installation über 4 Jahre durch mehrere Aufrüstaktionen (unter anderem Mainboardtausch) mitgeschleift und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne welche, die ihre neue Installation innerhalb von 3 Monaten zerstört haben, weil sie dachte, sie könnten "unnötige" Ordner löschen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Zumüllen geht schnell



Richtig. Mein Frau schafft es innerhalb kürzester Zeit jedes Sys in eine regelrecht Mülldeponie zu verwandeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig. Mein Frau schafft es innerhalb kürzester Zeit jedes Sys in eine regelrecht Mülldeponie zu verwandeln.


 
Meine Frau auch, ich muss jeden Monat ran und ihr System entmüllen. 
In der Regel mache ich das, indem ich das Back Up einlesen, dauert nur 6 Minuten und das System ist wieder jugendlich frisch.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Oktober 2011)

Die systempartition muss aber klein sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

Jop, die ist 66GB groß, davon benutzt rund 35GB.
Ich hab das so eingestellt, dass alle Downloads und so nicht auf der C landen, dann ist da nichts drauf, was durch das Einlesen des Back Ups gelöscht aber noch gebraucht wird.


----------



## M.O.S (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich lese hier immer FullHD Auflösung bei Konsolen Spielen. Also für mich ist FullHD 1090p (1920x1080) die meisten Konsolen Spiele bieten aber nur 720p.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich lese eher selten von FullHD bei Konsolen, was übrigens 1080P heisst.


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne welche, die ihre neue Installation innerhalb von 3 Monaten zerstört haben, weil sie dachte, sie könnten "unnötige" Ordner löschen.



So etwas sah ich zuletzt zu 286er Zeiten wo Festplattenkapazitäten noch rar waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> So etwas sah ich zuletzt zu 286er Zeiten wo Festplattenkapazitäten noch rar waren.


 
Das hat nichts mit Kapazität zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur Unwissenheit.


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Kapazität zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur Unwissenheit.



Bei meinem Fall war aber beides der Fall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei meinem Fall war aber beides der Fall.


 
Bei mir immer nur mit Unwissenheit.

Es bringt auch nichts zu fragen, wieso das so gelaufen ist, es kommt dann nur ein Schulterzucken.


----------



## batmaan (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
Kann mir jemand sagen warum so viele pc spiele immer verschoben werden? Z.b Batman kommt jetzt ein Monat spater, als auf den konsolen?

P.s ale Plus für den pc konnte man sagen, dass man keys kaufen kann, die deutlich günstiger sind als konsolen Spiele.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Oktober 2011)

Außerhalb Mitteleuropas ist die Konsole die Lead-Plattform, damit wird Geld verdient. Der PC-Markt ist da eher eine Nische. Leider mittlerweile normal, gibt ja kaum noch PC exklusive Titel. Allerdings wird der kleine Vorteil bei 60-70€ pro Titel auch teuer erkauft, wenn man das Spiel gleich nach Release zocken will.
Mir geht es eher schwer auf die Eier, daß viele Multiplattformtitel lausig auf den PC portiert werden. Das betrifft nicht einmal so sehr die Graphik, als viel mehr die Steuerung und deren Anpassungsoptionen. Das beste ist für mich da immer noch Batman Arkham Asylum, wo ich mir die Steuerungsbelegung zwar ansehen, aber nicht verändern darf...WTF. Kann man zwar u.a. per Autohotkey-Script tricksen, ist aber schon reichlich peinlich! Da fehlt nur noch, daß ich aufgefordert werde "Kreuz", "Dreieck", "Kreuz" zu drücken und ich wiederholt sterbe, da ich einfach nicht herausfinde, wo diese Tasten auf meiner Tastatur sind. Und nein ich habe keinen Controler!
MfG


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2011)

Genau das hat mich bei batman arkham asylum auch aufgeregt. Hab mir deshalb ein 10 Euro controller geholt und ihn als xbox controller emuliert. Hoffe Batman arkham City wird besser gemacht.


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Außerhalb Mitteleuropas ist die Konsole die Lead-Plattform, damit wird Geld verdient...


 
Eigentlich nicht. In Japan und Amiland vielleicht, aber es gibt ja auch noch Osteuropa, Südkorea, China usw.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nur haben die es in Osteuropa und China nicht unbedingt so mit dem Bezahlen und wenn, dann bekommen sie die Keys billiger, da das Lohnniveau niedriger ist.


----------



## Freeak (3. Oktober 2011)

[X] PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s)

Es ghet nix über eine Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur. Klar hat auch ne konsole, explizit die X-Box 360 Vorteile (ich sage nur Red Dead Redemption), aber die Steuerung per Pad ist stellenweise schon extrem Fummelig, wenn man nicht Häufiger davor sitzt. Dennoch macht es Spaß an beiden Systemen zu Spielen, dennoch ist un Bleibt der PC die "Allroundwaffe" Schlechthin, nicht nur von der Hardware her.


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gefühlte 100 mal gelesen, dass die Grafik eines pcs besser ist. Heißt das jetzt das ich z.b mit meiner hd 6870 ne bessere Grafik hab als auf der ps3? Gespielt wird auf einen full hd Monitor.


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

batmaan schrieb:


> Ich habe gefühlte 100 mal gelesen, dass die Grafik eines pcs besser ist. Heißt das jetzt das ich z.b mit meiner hd 6870 ne bessere Grafik hab als auf der ps3? Gespielt wird auf einen full hd Monitor.



Ist die Frage jetzt ernst gemeint!?
Aber...ähm ja ist sie!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja, du wirst ne bessere Grafik haben. 

Ach ja, man kann auch bei der PS3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielen.


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Geht M+T auch bei den populären MP Titeln wie CoD, Killzone oder Uncharted??
Also hat das mal einer ausprobiert, ich spiele so was ja nicht auf der PS3 Online. Aber das grenzt ja letztlich fast schon an Cheaten!?

Überhaupt wird die CS:GO Sache mal ungemein interessant^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Die von FragFX sollten überall gehen, da ja der Controller imitiert wird und wie das andere Teil zum Zwischenschalten heisst, weiß ich grade nicht, aber das ist fies für den MP, weil man sich auch Makros auf die Tastatur legen kann.


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, son Unterschied sah ich jetzt nicht aber bitte, jetzt hab ich was zum angeben


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Den meisten fällt der Unterschied nicht so auf.


----------



## Superwip (3. Oktober 2011)

Den meisten, die 

a) stark fehlsichtig sind

und/oder

b) nichts besseres kennen

und/oder

c) zu weit von einem zu kleinen TV entfernt sitzen



> Hi,
> Kann mir jemand sagen warum so viele pc spiele immer verschoben werden? Z.b Batman kommt jetzt ein Monat spater, als auf den konsolen?


 
Das kann verschiedene Gründe haben; zum einen wäre hier die Tatsache, dass es sich in vielen Fällen um eine Portierung von der Konsole auf den PC handelt- da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Konsolenversion früher fertig ist, vor allem in den Fällen, in denen das Spiel am PC auch deutlich besser ist

Teilweise sind es vermutlich auch Exklusivverträge mit dem Konsolenhersteller (nur bei Spielen, die nur für eine Konsole erscheinen) oder irgendwelche Strategischen Überlegungen (insbesondere etwa bei der GTA Reihe)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. In Japan und Amiland vielleicht, aber es gibt ja auch noch Osteuropa, Südkorea, China usw.


 
In China gibts PCs eigentlich nur in Internet Cafes, selten in Privatwohnungen und wenn, dann eher als Arbeitsgerät.
Gespielt wird da eher selten.

Und Südkorea ist ein Konsolenland, ebenso wie Taiwan. Nur ist da der Markt an Spielern größer, klar gibts auch PC Spieler, aber die Mehrzahl spielt Konsole.
Und in Osteuropa haben sie kein Geld für einen 1000€ PC, da wird die 130€ Konsole genommen.


----------



## Superwip (3. Oktober 2011)

> In China gibts PCs eigentlich nur in Internet Cafes, selten in Privatwohnungen und wenn, dann eher als Arbeitsgerät.
> Gespielt wird da eher selten.


 
"Selten" ist bei Chinesischen Maßstäben in absoluten Zahlen immernoch sehr oft...

Die Konsolen sind dort jedenfalls praktisch bedeutungslos, da Xbox 360, PS3 und Wii allesamt verboten sind



> Und Südkorea ist ein Konsolenland


 
Wo hast du denn den Blödsinn her?

In Südkorea sind die Konsolen aufgrund hoher Sonderzölle, in der Vergangenheit gab es zum Teil auch Importverbote, konkurrenzunfähig und kaum verbreitet, Südkorea ist die PC Hochburg schlechthin


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> "Selten" ist bei Chinesischen Maßstäben in absoluten Zahlen immernoch sehr oft...
> 
> Die Konsolen sind dort jedenfalls praktisch bedeutungslos, da Xbox 360, PS3 und Wii allesamt verboten sind



Das gilt auch für PC Spiele.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Blödsinn her?
> 
> In Südkorea sind die Konsolen aufgrund hoher Sonderzölle, in der Vergangenheit gab es zum Teil auch Importverbote, konkurrenzunfähig und kaum verbreitet, Südkorea ist die PC Hochburg schlechthin



Wie kommst du darauf?
In Südkorea gibts eine E-Sports Liga für Konsolen.


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2011)

Also die koreaner spielen starcraft bis zum umfallen. Und da starcraft nur für pc gibt, denke ich  dass sie eher pc spielen als Konsole. Und bei der e liga spielen die auch pc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich gibts in Korea PC Spieler, aber ebenso viele oder noch mehr Konsolenspieler, ist eben wie hier auch.
Ich weiß aber nicht, was das bringen soll, 2 Länder können kaum für einen Umschwung sorgen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Oktober 2011)

War selber lange Zeit in Südkorea und kann sagen, dass Konsolen da nicht so beliebt sind.
Genauso in Indien da ist der PC auch ganz oben.


----------



## Superwip (3. Oktober 2011)

> Wie kommst du darauf?
> In Südkorea gibts eine E-Sports Liga für Konsolen.


 
Was hat das denn mit der Verbreitung der Konsolen an sich zu tun?

Ich höre davon auch zum ersten Mal; vermutlich handelt es sich um ein paar Möchtegern Pros, die am PC nicht mithalten können und nun versuchen ihre Niesche zu finden


Es ist auch nicht so, dass Südkorea ein reines Starcraft Land wäre; sicher ist Starcraft dort sehr verbreitet, das konzentriert sich aber vor allem auf den E-Sport



> Ich weiß aber nicht, was das bringen soll, 2 Länder können kaum für einen Umschwung sorgen.


 
Aber sie können Ursprung für interressante PC Exklusive Entwicklungen sein, die, wenn sie erfolgreich genug sind, zum Umschwung beitragen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber sie können Ursprung für interressante PC Exklusive Entwicklungen sein, die, wenn sie erfolgreich genug sind, zum Umschwung beitragen können


 
Nur dann, wenn die Entwickler und Publisher auch in diesen Ländern sind, sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sie können Ursprung für interressante PC Exklusive Entwicklungen sein, die, wenn sie erfolgreich genug sind, zum Umschwung beitragen können



Dafür sind die Geschmäcker der Asiaten was Unterhaltung angeht zu verschieden.



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dann, wenn die Entwickler und Publisher auch in diesen Ländern sind, sind sie aber nicht.



Ja, das auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Geschmäcker der Asiaten was Unterhaltung angeht zu verschieden.



Das stimmt, ich war ja schon mal in Asien, letztens in China und da ist es unhöflich, wenn man am Tisch nicht die Essensreste in die große Schüssel spuckt, die aufm Tisch steht (und von der ich erst dachte, dass darin Salat serviert wird).


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Geschmäcker der Asiaten was Unterhaltung angeht zu verschieden.


 
Wers nicht glaubt, sollte mal Bayonetta spielen und das ist noch längst nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ich war ja schon mal in Asien, letztens in China und da ist es unhöflich, wenn man am Tisch nicht die Essensreste in die große Schüssel spuckt, die aufm Tisch steht (und von der ich erst dachte, dass darin Salat serviert wird).



Uhhh. Üble Sache.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Wers nicht glaubt, sollte mal Bayonetta spielen und das ist noch längst nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange



Ich habe es leider nie gespielt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Uhhh. Üble Sache.



Und wenn es keine Schüssel gibt, wird auf den Boden gespuckt. 
Und verklumpter Reis ist in China auch normal. Der Onkel Benz Reis im Kochbeutel ist dort nicht willkommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn es keine Schüssel gibt, wird auf den Boden gespuckt.
> Und verklumpter Reis ist in China auch normal. Der Onkel Benz Reis im Kochbeutel ist dort nicht willkommen.



Die spinnen, die Chinesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Jop, China ist eine völlig andere Kultur, kann man einfach nicht mit Europa vergleichen.


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn es keine Schüssel gibt, wird auf den Boden gespuckt.
> Und verklumpter Reis ist in China auch normal. Der Onkel Benz Reis im Kochbeutel ist dort nicht willkommen.


 
Liegt wohl daran, das der Onkel nicht gern Mikado spielt^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Geschmäcker der Asiaten was Unterhaltung angeht zu verschieden.


Bayonetta, was jetzt unter 20€ kosten sollte (), ist nicht arg, vor allem wenn ich an den Pinkelsimulator für die Wii denke. Dort werden wenigstens noch neue Genres geschaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> ist nicht arg, vor allem wenn ich an den Pinkelsimulator für die Wii denke. Dort werden wenigstens noch neue Genres geschaffen.


 
Erinnert mich an die vielen, sinnfreien Apps, die es inzwischen gibt.


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> War selber lange Zeit in Südkorea und kann sagen, dass Konsolen da nicht so beliebt sind.
> Genauso in Indien da ist der PC auch ganz oben.


 
Das glaub ich dir direkt. In Südkorea hat der E-sport am PC fast den Stellenwert wie bei uns Fussball. Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren wurden da noch Senderechte über 10 Jahre für Starcraft *1* ausgehandelt. 
 So etwas wäre glaube ich in jedem anderen Land ziemlich undenkbar.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Um was geht es den im Moment ? 
Will keine 20 Seiten durch lesen den fragen geht schneller


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Es geht um Konsole VS. PC.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht um Konsole VS. PC.




Ja ne is klar
Ich mein im Moment


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Weiss nicht genau. Schau dir die letzten Seiten an.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Weiss nicht genau. Schau dir die letzten Seiten an.




Hab ich ja kein bock dafür sonst würd ihc ja nich fragen


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Laut den Regeln sollte man den kompletten Thread lesen, bevor man postet. Ich hab's gemacht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Laut den Regeln sollte man den kompletten Thread lesen, bevor man postet. Ich hab's gemacht.





Denkste ich les mir jetzt den ganzen Thread wieder durch oder wie 
Nee kein bock! Ich warte einfach bis einer wieder was schreibt und dann weiß ich ja worum es geht


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2011)

Also es wurde darüber diskutiert, ob in Korea pc oder kosole beliebter ist. Dann hat jemand was von China und reis gesagt und dann wurde über die komischen Chinesen geredet.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

batmaan schrieb:


> Also es wurde darüber diskutiert, ob in Korea pc oder kosole beliebter ist. Dann hat jemand was von China und reis gesagt und dann wurde über die komischen Chinesen geredet.




 Okay!

Ich mag Reis Ich denke aber das Amerika das Land Nummer 1 ist in Sachen Konsolen!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Japan auch, aber dort gibt's auch noch richtige Automatenhallen. Zählen die dann auch als Konsole?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Japan auch, aber dort gibt's auch noch richtige Automatenhallen. Zählen die dann auch als Konsole?



Die Japaner spielen aber auch sehr oft Eroge auf dem PC  Aber Konsolen sind da auch beliebt^^


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich find pc am besten ( wens interessiert ) denn anstatt mir ne xbox für 200 und ein lappi für 400 zu kaufen, kaufe ich mir lieber ein gamer pc für 600. Aber muss auch sagen, dass ich gerne wii spiele.

P.s was ist eigentlich aus mehmetb passiert?
P.p.s ich mag auch reis


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

In Japan zockt jeder und überall, die sind da nicht so "speziell".


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> In Japan zockt jeder und überall, die sind da nicht so "speziell".




Wie meinst du das jetzt ? Aber das es da viele spielhallen gibt stimmt schon! Aber auch die Japaner  mögen PC den ohne die können sie nicht ihre Eroge spielen und das wird da am meisten auf dem PC gespielt


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Also laut Wiki könnten es auch Videospiele sein und nicht nur PC, ausserdem würden dann Witcher und Gof of War auch dazu gehören.


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> In Japan zockt jeder und überall, die sind da nicht so "speziell".



Oh, ich würde sogar sagen das die Japaner den speziellsten Markt von allen darstellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Die sind halt allgemein speziell und nicht nur einzeln.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin in einem Japan-Forum angemeldet und laut einer Umfrage dort, haben 76% einen PC und der Rest eine Konsole 
Aber in Japan gibt es ja Capcom etc.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Du bist in einem japanischen PC Forum angemeldet?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du bist in einem japanischen PC Forum angemeldet?




Ja wiso den nicht ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Und dann wunderst du dich, dass 76% einen PC haben?


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Weil dir da keine Wörter, sonder Bilder an den Kopf geworfen werden??


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Sind vielleicht schöne Bilder. 

Zählen Automaten jetzt als Konsolen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich sagte haben auch die Japaner sehr oft einen PC zum spielen da die wie schon erwähnt am meisten Spiele wie Eroge, Rollenspiuele spielen auf dem PC!

@ primerp12

Ein bisschen Japanisch versteh ich ja schon 

@ Nailgun

Kommt drauf an! Es gibt Automaten die bassieren auf die Konstruktion einer Konsole und es gibt welche  die ähneln einem PC


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sind vielleicht schöne Bilder.
> 
> Zählen Automaten jetzt als Konsolen?



Ja könnte romantischer sein...

Nein, eher Laptops, da Bildschirm und Eingabe ja integriert sind!
Und Mobil sind sie ja auch (nja ein bisschen)


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, ich kenne Japan RPG's fast nur auf den Konsolen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Komisch, ich kenne Japan RPG's fast nur auf den Konsolen.




Spiel mal Final Fantasy 14  Jeder Zweite den du trifst ist ein Japaner 
Die Japaner mögen halt nicht wie wir eher Shooter und so! Die mögen eher solche Games wie FF14, Eroge etc.


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Liegt wohl daran, das vieles an der Grenze halt macht. Ist wie bei uns mit zB "Edna bricht aus", das wird da drüben auch keiner kennen.
Und Eroge werden bei uns gewiss nicht ankommen, wir haben die Sims


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

FF ist aber eigentlich ne Portierung, oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Frag mal nen Japaner ob er Sims spielt  
Eroge sind meist hier auch nicht erlaubt da sie einfach "pädophil" rüber kommen 



@ Nailgun

Ich habe es nur so lange gespielt wie ihc es testen konnte! Viel kann ich darüber nicht sagen!


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Frag mal nen Japaner ob er Sims spielt
> Eroge sind meist hier auch nicht erlaubt da sie einfach "pädophil" rüber kommen


 
Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst, ich wollte es nur nicht zu krass ausdrücken. Der Begriff auf den ich hinaus wollte war eher: Datingsim


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst, ich wollte es nur nicht zu krass ausdrücken. Der Begriff auf den ich hinaus wollte war eher: Datingsim






Ja man sagt nur was stimmt und das ist ja der Fall! Obwohl solche Games können schon Spaß machen


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja man sagt nur was stimmt und das ist ja der Fall! Obwohl solche Games können schon Spaß machen


 
Also mir war schon so manche Serie(die schmeißen ja schon mit genug Ecchi um sich) zu extrem und, das werden die Games gewiss nicht besser machen.
Allerdings parodieren die Japaner das ja selbst immer mal wieder^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist erst beim Dragonball Game aufgefallen, was alles in der Serie zensiert wurde. 
Hätte ich ohne meine DS Konsole aber nie erfahren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mir ist erst beim Dragonball Game aufgefallen, was alles in der Serie zensiert wurde.
> Hätte ich ohne meine DS Konsole aber nie erfahren.




Was war da den ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss mein Punktekonto nicht noch mehr füllen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur sagen, dass man ohne Konsole was versäumt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Punktekonto nicht noch mehr füllen.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur sagen, dass man ohne Konsole was versäumt.




Wiso Punktekonto noch mehr füllen ?

Übrigens kommen wir hier von China und Reis über Japan und Spielehallen auf Dragonball Z


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mir ist erst beim Dragonball Game aufgefallen, was alles in der Serie zensiert wurde.
> Hätte ich ohne meine DS Konsole aber nie erfahren.



Zensiert ist ja schon mächtig untertrieben.
RTL II vermag es aus einer 64 Folgen umfassenden Staffel um die 15-20 Folgen auszulassen, weil sie meinen das nicht im Tagesprogramm senden zu können, aber Hauptsache wir bringen was im TV

EDIT: Recht hat er, die letzten (gefühlten) 20 Seiten sind Offtopic.

Also Automaten sind PCs!


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Zensiert finde ich im allgemeinen *******
Typisch Deutschland eben


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zensiert finde ich im allgemeinen *******
> Typisch Deutschland eben



Wir Deutschen haben es dich fast noch gut, was Zensur angeht. Schau dir mal die armen Chinesen an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Automaten können aber keine PC's sein, da ich keine Software installieren kann.


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Zensiert finde ich im allgemeinen *******
> Typisch Deutschland eben


 
Die haben es sogar fertig gebracht, Blut braun-gelblich zu färben nur damit es konform bleibt(obwohl von USK/BPJM her nicht nötig), sah aus wie Kotze^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Da wundert sich die deutsche Spieleindustrie das die Spiele meist im ausland gekauft werden


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Automaten können aber keine PC's sein, da ich keine Software installieren kann.


 
Man kann aber auch auf einer Konsole Software installieren, ich habe gehört das man sogar Spiele wechseln kann!! Wirklich

Automaten sind weder das eine noch das andere und bilden wohl eine eigene Gattung, wie ein Handheld oder Handy.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da wundert sich die deutsche  Spieleindustrie das die Spiele meist im ausland gekauft werden



Nene, das war ne TV Serie, andererseits gabs das in Left4Dead glaube auch(grünes Blut), habs aber nie gespielt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich kaufe oft in Österreich. Ich wohne auch dort. 

Ja, aber Handhelds zähle ich zu den Konsolen.


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich kaufe oft in Österreich. Ich wohne auch dort.
> 
> Ja, aber Handhelds zähle ich zu den Konsolen.



Ne PSP mit CFW kommt nem Multimediahandy aber auch schon recht nahe und das ist keine Konsole


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

CFW?
PCler haben's jetzt nicht so mit legal, oder? 

Ich sehe es als Konsole, da ich nicht damit telefonieren kann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nene, das war ne TV Serie, andererseits gabs das in Left4Dead glaube auch(grünes Blut), habs aber nie gespielt.




Ja Left4Dead in der deutschen Version hatte grünes Blut, es konnten keine Körperteile abfliegen etc. etc.
Das mit dem grünen Blut wurde im zweiten Teil zwar behoben aber es ist trotzdem immer noch so was von geschnitten  Aber dafür gibt es ja das Left4Uncut Tool

Ich bestelle mir auch immer die Games aus Österreich die in DE geschnitten werden und bei dene es sich einfach lohnt die ungeschnittene Version zu kaufen


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> CFW?
> PCler haben's jetzt nicht so mit legal, oder?
> 
> Ich sehe es als Konsole, da ich nicht damit telefonieren kann.


 
Ist ja erst mal egal, es ging ja um das installieren von Software, was defacto auch mit der PSP geht


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja, aber Konsolen sind ja "normalerweise" nicht dafür ausgelegt, dass etwas installiert wird, oder halt nicht mehr.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, aber Konsolen sind ja "normalerweise" nicht dafür ausgelegt, dass etwas installiert wird, oder halt nicht mehr.




spiele werden heute überall installiert ob PC oder Konsole


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wir reden von Software. 

Sag's nicht!


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> spiele werden heute überall installiert ob PC oder Konsole


 
Eben, außerdem kann man bei einem Automaten im Gegensatz zu den anderen Geräten keine Spiele wechseln, von daher bleibt es eine eigene Gattung. Zumal sie nicht massentauglich, sprich für "jeden" Haushalt gedacht sind.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wir reden von Software.
> 
> Sag's nicht!




Aso ja aber man kann ja auch Software auf ne Konsole installieren wie z.B. Zune  
Und was soll ich nicht sagen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Dass Spiele auch Software sind. 

Es gab doch aber auch Automaten, wo man Games wechseln konnte, aber irgendwie dürfte das als Konsole zählen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass Spiele auch Software sind.
> 
> Es gab doch aber auch Automaten, wo man Games wechseln konnte, aber irgendwie dürfte das als Konsole zählen.




Spiele sind Software xD 

Ja so was gibt es auch!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

War das ein NES mit mehreren Modulen? Irgend sowas stand doch früher immer in den Kaufhäusern.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> War das ein NES mit mehreren Modulen? Irgend sowas stand doch früher immer in den Kaufhäusern.




Ich kenn das nur so das da eine PS3 stand und man über das Menu das Spiel wechseln konnte!


----------



## biohaufen (3. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal, warum kann ich in meiner PS3, PS2 Memory Karten erstellen, obwohl ich keine PS2 Spiele spielen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ok, du bist da noch zu jung dafür. 

Es müsste ein NES gewesen sein, zumindest so weit ich mich erinnern kann.

@biohaufen
Weil die 60GB Version PS2 Spiele lesen kann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, du bist da noch zu jung dafür.
> 
> Es müsste ein NES gewesen sein, zumindest so weit ich mich erinnern kann.




Also eine SNES oder NES habe ich noch nie im Kaufhaus stehen gesehen Das ist dann doch etwas länger her!


----------



## Primer (3. Oktober 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Sagt mal, warum kann ich in meiner PS3, PS2 Memory Karten erstellen, obwohl ich keine PS2 Spiele spielen kann.


 
Gute Frage, ich denke mal das liegt an der FW, die ja auf allen Modellen gleich ist.


----------



## biohaufen (3. Oktober 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage, ich denke mal das liegt an der FW, die ja auf allen Modellen gleich ist.



Hmm... Hätten sie ja wenigstens bei der Slim rausmachen können. Meint ihr das ist schlimm? Ich habe eine 7200 RPM HM500JJ in meine PS3 Slim eingebaut, sehr warm wurde die in meinem Notebook eigentlich nie…


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2011)

Apropo ps3. Kann ich einen externen bluray player an mein Monitor mit hdmi, anschließen kann?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

BR Player ja, wobei die meisten extern sind (), BR Laufwerk eigentlich nein. 

7200rpm bringt nichts bei der PS3 und wie es mit der Wärmeentwicklung aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Primer (4. Oktober 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Hmm... Hätten sie ja wenigstens bei der Slim rausmachen können. Meint ihr das ist schlimm? Ich habe eine 7200 RPM HM500JJ in meine PS3 Slim eingebaut, sehr warm wurde die in meinem Notebook eigentlich nie…



 Meine  FAT PS3(40GB), also 2. Gen hat immer wieder Probleme mit dem Atmen. Gerade im Sommer schaltet die Konsole dann in den "Turbinenmodus", dann kann man das Ding auch gleich abschalten, weil es einfach viel zu laut zum zocken ist. Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass ich überhitzte Hardware ohnehin nicht mag.
Es wird bei einigen Spielen auch problematisch, bei Final Fantasy 13 (hab ich mir deswegen nicht geholt! Danke Amazon Bewertung!) kann es passieren dass die Hitze sowohl Disc, als auch Laufwerk irreparabel beschädigt. Kann auch bei Spielen passieren die generell viel Streamen (GTA/RDR). Wie groß das Problem allerdings ist weiß ich nicht genau, man kann diese zwar im Internet in diversen Foren finden, aber offiziell äußern tun sich da weder Sony, noch die Entwickler. Lustig ist aber das selbst das tauschen des LW das Problem nicht behebt^^

Helfen soll das Aufstellen der PS3(ich hab aber keinen Platz dazu), da sich die Wärme so besser verteilt. Mit der Slim soll es auch nicht mehr so schlimm sein, da der Schrink auf (40nm?) für wesentlich weniger Abwärme sorgt.

Das Kühlkonzept ist einfach unterdimensioniert, bzw. falsch konzipiert. Der Radiallüfter bildet die unterste Schicht. Von unten nach oben(im liegen) ergibt sich also
-Kühlsystem
-Mainboard
-Laufwerk

Ich glaube wir alle wissen was Wärme gern macht, von daher ist es logisch wo sich die meiste Wärme staut...im Laufwerk. Das Problem hatte die Xbox360 anfangs aber auch und das noch wesentlich massiver(50% Ausfallrate), auch wenn es hier die GPU ist.
Das ist halt irgendwo der "Preis" den man für die günstigen Geräte bezahlt. Da werden zwar brauchbare Komponenten rein gehauen, aber am Kühlkonzept wird gespart. Hauptsache billig, soll sich Kunde doch ne neue Konsole kaufen wenn die alte drauf geht, ist gut für die Verkaufszahlen

Ich kann dir nur raten, die Konsole aufzustellen und das verbauen von besonders warmen HDDs zu vermeiden! Die HDD nähmlich liegt ebenfalls ganz untern, genau unter dem Laufwerk, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das bei der Slim auch so ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Slim ist sie auch unten. 

Probleme mit überhitzter und defekter Hardware hatte ich bei meinem Notebook auch, aber da war es die 8400M. Dank BIOS Update für einen schneller drehenden Lüfter ging die Karte natürlich ausserhalb der Garantie drauf.


----------



## FirestormCH (5. Oktober 2011)

Konsole macht einfach fun weil man bis zu 4 Spielern am selben screen zocken kann, das macht einfach mehr stimmung. Dann ist es total unkompliziert, einstecken anschalten und es läuft.... keine viren....kein ständiges aufrüsten...kein ewiges hochfahren....spiel rein und los gehts....kein ewiges installieren....immer gute grafik (ok die aktuellen Konsolen sind schon langsam in die Jahre gekommen daher haben die jetztigen high-end pcs sicher bessere grafik, aber ich meine auch dass die Konsolen nun ja, glaub gut 4-5 Jahre alt sind und ein pc mit dem alter ohne aufzurüsten...ist unbrauchbar für aktuelle games....ganz abgesehn vom einkaufspreis.....

Ich könnte jetzt stundenlang weiter machen, Konsolen haben absolut ihre Daseinsberechtigung und werden hoffentlich immer weiter neue Massstäbe setzen.


----------



## FirestormCH (5. Oktober 2011)

Edit: Konsole


----------



## Burn_out (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gestern erstmal gemerkt wie toll meine Xbox doch ist

Da mache ich sie nach 1 oder 2 Monaten mal wieder an und darf erstmal ein Update ziehen. Dank meinem tollen DSL2000 dauert das ganze dann schonmal gut eine Stunde bis man was machen kann.

Nachdem ich mir dann die FM4 Demo geladen hatte war ich dann aber wieder super happy und hatte ein Grinsen im Gesicht was mir die kleine schwarze Kiste da auf den Bildschirm gezaubert hat.


----------



## Alterac (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe beides und bin so zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern erstmal gemerkt wie toll meine Xbox doch ist
> 
> Da mache ich sie nach 1 oder 2 Monaten mal wieder an und darf erstmal ein Update ziehen. Dank meinem tollen DSL2000 dauert das ganze dann schonmal gut eine Stunde bis man was machen kann.
> 
> Nachdem ich mir dann die FM4 Demo geladen hatte war ich dann aber wieder super happy und hatte ein Grinsen im Gesicht was mir die kleine schwarze Kiste da auf den Bildschirm gezaubert hat.


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass normalerweise für den PC mehr Updates fällig sind, oder?


----------



## spionkaese (5. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass normalerweise für den PC mehr Updates fällig sind, oder?


Ich war aufm PC noch nie dazu gezwungen ein Update zu laden.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich will nicht wissen was da auf mich zukommen würde wenn ich nach 2 Monaten den PC anmache, ich merke es bei manchen Games schon wenn ich 4 Wochen nicht zocke und dann starte darf ich erstmal den halben Tag Updates ziehen

Das tolle am PC ist aber, dass man das nebenbei erledigen kann, bei der Xbox kann man in dem Fall nur dem Ladebalken zuschauen

Ansonsten hält es sich mit Updates in Grenzen bei mir, da mein System nur aus dem nötigsten besteht, OS, Antivir, Schreibkrams, Browser, 1-2 Games, das wars.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich war aufm PC noch nie dazu gezwungen ein Update zu laden.


 
Bist du bei der Konsole ja auch nicht, aber wenn du das auf "automatik" stehen hast, wird das Update eben geladen, ist beim PC nicht anders.


----------



## Superwip (5. Oktober 2011)

> Konsole macht einfach fun weil man bis zu 4 Spielern am selben screen zocken kann, das macht einfach mehr stimmung.


 
In einigen Spielen geht das am PC auch; LAN ist sowieso besser



> Dann ist es total unkompliziert, einstecken anschalten und es läuft....


 
Wenn du einen komplett PC kaufst musst du auch nicht viel mehr machen...



> keine viren....


 
Keine Software, die nicht vom Hersteller abgesegnet wurde... und da man so oder so kaum ohne PC auskommt... ob man einen PC nun zum Spielen nutzt oder nicht hat kaum eine Relevanz für das Virenrisiko oder ihr Schadenspotential



> kein ständiges aufrüsten...


 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass man "ständig" aufrüsten _muss_- man kann



> kein ewiges hochfahren....spiel rein und los gehts....kein ewiges installieren...


 
Dafür hast du "ewige" Ladezeiten (und Ladebalken hat man meist sehr viel öfter als das Hochfahren), musst immernoch aufstehen und das Spiel immernoch einlegen, es gibt auch auf der Konsole einige Spiele, die man installieren muss



> immer gute grafik


 
Soll das ein Witz sein? Ein Mittelklasse Laptop liefert heute bereits eine bessere Grafik...

Natürlich kann man es immer relativ sehen; im Vergleich zu einer PS2 bietet eine PS3 freilich eine erheblich bessere Grafik aber im Verglich zu einem aktuellen High End PC ist der Unterschied ähnlich groß wie zwischen PS2 und PS3 sofern es sich nicht um eine miese Konsolenportierung handelt, was heute leider sehr oft der Fall ist; aber auch in diesen Fällen sieht die PC Version deutlich besser aus



> Konsolen nun ja, glaub gut 4-5 Jahre alt


 
Die Xbox 360 wird in etwas mehr als einem Monat 6 Jahre alt, die PS3 wird ebenfalls in knapp mehr als einem Monat 5- eine Ewigkeit in der IT Welt (die erste Xbox wurde etwa nach 4 Jahren, die PS2 nach gut 6 Jahren _abgelöst_); Nachfolger sind dennoch nicht in Sicht



> und ein pc mit dem alter ohne aufzurüsten...ist unbrauchbar für aktuelle games


 
Das stimmt nicht.

Beispiel für einen High-End PC zum Zeitpunkt des PS3 Starts:

Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2,6GHz Quadcore (wenn das nicht reicht: mit guter Kühlung idr. auf ~3,5-4GHz übertaktbar)
GeForce 8800 GTX 768MiB VRAM (wenn das nicht reicht gibts eine zweite)
4GiB DDR2 800

Damit läuft jedes aktuelle Spiel, in den allermeisten Fällen in -teils deutlich- besserer Grafik als auf der Konsole

Die Konfig hätte seinerzeit wohl knapp 2000€ gekostet; das ist zwar teuer aber:

-eine PS3 hat damals auch noch 600€ (Europastart) gekostet
-Konsolenspiele sind deutlich teurer, über 5 Jahre hinweg betrachtet hätte man so am PC noch einiges gespart
-Mit einem PC kann man nicht nur spielen
-auch eine wesentlich günstigere Konfiguration wäre heute noch halbwegs spieletauglich
-wenn man den EU Start der PS3 als Referenzzeitpunkt heranzieht wäre eine ähnliche Konfiguration bereits um einiges günstiger (~1300€) realisierbar gewesen, vor allem da dann bereits nicht-EE Quadcores verfügbar waren und auch die GTX 8800 Preise deutlich gefallen sind



> und werden hoffentlich immer weiter neue Massstäbe setzen.


 
Spätestens seit Mitte der 1990er setzen die Konsolen keine neuen Maßstäbe, zumindest keine technischen...

Die einzigen wirklich neuen Konzepte der Konsolen waren seit dem die Bewegungssteuerung der Wii (wobei es ähnliches zuvor auch auf dem PC schon gab, hat sich aber nie durchgesetzt) und Kinect wobei sich beide auch auf dem PC einsetzen lassen


----------



## batmaan (5. Oktober 2011)

das einzige was mich beim PC zocken aufregt, sind die zum Teilen so blöden Konsolen Portierungen. Z.T ohne Liebe und kaum Spiele nutzen den Steurungsvorteil des Pc`s ( Maus und Tastatur ) und man ist gezwungen mit dem Controller zu spielen. Und dann spielt man Spiele auf der fast selben Grafik und Steurung wie auf der Konsole.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> LAN ist sowieso besser



Nö. Besser ist es mit ein paar Kumpels und, ganz wichtig, ein paar Bierchen auf der Couch zu zocken

Der Rest deiner Aussagen ist auf den vergangenen 370 Seiten schon mehr als ausgiebig ausdiskutiert worden


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö. Besser ist es mit ein paar Kumpels und, ganz wichtig, ein paar Bierchen auf der Couch zu zocken
> 
> Der Rest deiner Aussagen ist auf den vergangenen 370 Seiten schon mehr als ausgiebig ausdiskutiert worden




Na ja es macht aber auch Fun wenn man mal schön übers Wochenende zusammen online spielt und so!
Aber als ich mal mit nem Kollegen 3 Tage Gears of War 1 & 2 durch gemacht haben das war schon echt super


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. Oktober 2011)

Jeder mag es anders aber man sollte dabei nicht versuchen andere zu überzeugen.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder mag es anders aber man sollte dabei nicht versuchen andere zu überzeugen.



Richtig. Jeder wie er will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

Überzeugt wird ja auch keiner, doch einige wollen halt ihre Meinung als die einzig Wahre hinstellen.


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2011)

Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn man mit Engelsgeduld versucht irgendwelches halbwissen gerade zu biegen?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Überzeugt wird ja auch keiner, doch einige wollen halt ihre Meinung als die einzig Wahre hinstellen.



Wen könntest du da wohl meinen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn man mit Engelsgeduld versucht irgendwelches halbwissen gerade zu biegen?


 
Wieso Halbwissen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

Was redet ihr da überhaupt 

Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab gesagt, dass es Leute gibt, die ihre Meinung als die einzig korrekte durchdrücken wollen und alles andere nicht akzeptieren und das ist halt albern.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab gesagt, dass es Leute gibt, die ihre Meinung als die einzig korrekte durchdrücken wollen und alles andere nicht akzeptieren und das ist halt albern.




Ahh okay


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Halbwissen?



Na wenn jemand schreibt an Konsole hat man immer gute Grafik auf Full HD oder man kann keinen PC am Fernseher anschliesen etc. wie soll man das anderst bezeichnen?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na wenn jemand schreibt an Konsole hat man immer gute Grafik auf Full HD oder man kann keinen PC am Fernseher anschliesen etc. wie soll man das anderst bezeichnen?



Ja, da hast du recht


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht




Wird das je ein Ende geben ?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wird das je ein Ende geben ?



Es ging sich ja um Halbwissen. Das hatten wir hier noch nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ging sich ja um Halbwissen. Das hatten wir hier noch nicht




Ah dann ist ja gut! Dann gibt es mal was neues zum diskutieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na wenn jemand schreibt an Konsole hat man immer gute Grafik auf Full HD oder man kann keinen PC am Fernseher anschliesen etc. wie soll man das anderst bezeichnen?


 
Das wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt, und jeder weiß, was Fakt ist und ein PC steht nun mal selten im Wohnzimmer, daher wird er in der Regel am Monitor angeschlossen und nicht am Fernseher und ich kenne viele, die sagen, dass die Grafik der Konsole gut ist.

Aber wenn einer seit gefühlten 4000 Seiten sagt, dass seine Meinung die einzig Wahre ist und alle anderen keine Ahnung haben, dann ist das schon mehr als nervend.


----------



## spionkaese (5. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na wenn jemand schreibt an Konsole hat man immer gute Grafik auf Full HD oder man kann keinen PC am Fernseher anschliesen etc. wie soll man das anderst bezeichnen?


Das ist nicht Halbwissen, das ist pures Unwissen


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass hier jemand etwas in der Form behauptet hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch nicht, die meisten wollen ihren PC nur nicht an den Fernseher anschließen, weil sie eine Sache zur anderen schleppen müssten.
Die Box ist aber so oder so am Fernseher angeschlossen, Game einlegen, losspielen.
Beim PC musst du halt schauen, ob und wie das Game läuft, eventuell Nach Patches suchen oder einen neuen Treiber raufschieben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, die meisten wollen ihren PC nur nicht an den Fernseher anschließen, weil sie eine Sache zur anderen schleppen müssten.
> Die Box ist aber so oder so am Fernseher angeschlossen, Game einlegen, losspielen.
> Beim PC musst du halt schauen, ob und wie das Game läuft, eventuell Nach Patches suchen oder einen neuen Treiber raufschieben.




Da du die Xbox erwähnt hast!

Die könnte ich nach Monaten langem nicht an schalten auch mal wieder anschließen


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass hier jemand etwas in der Form behauptet hat.



Na dann lies dir den Thread hier nochmal durch. 
Der ist voll von solchen "Pro Konsolen Argumenten".


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne den Thread von Anfang an und auch die Unterstellungen der PC-Fanboys. 
Manche wollen halt manches nicht verstehen.


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2011)

Neee, das man sich die Konsolen mit falschen Argumenten künstlich schön reden will kann ich nicht verstehen und sonst nichts.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

Und ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich eine tote Plattform schön reden kann. Ich hatte zwar ein Konzept, wie der PC-Verkauf wieder gesteigert werden kann, aber da fehlt halt der entsprechende Anbieter und ein paar Hardwarehersteller müssten ihre Produkte ändern.


----------



## batmaan (6. Oktober 2011)

Und ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich eine tote Plattform schön reden kann

Hast du irgendein Beweis, dass der PC "eine tote Plattform" ist? Nur weil der PC-Spielemarkt sinkt, heißt das nicht das der Pc tot ist.
Ganz besonders jetzt wenn Spiele wie mw3, bf3 und cs rauskommen. Da werden sicherlich den Pc vorziehen


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2011)

Das ist sowieso das ultimative totschlagargument für pro Konsole das immer und immer wieder fällt. "Die Mehrheit nutzt Konsolen also sind sie auch besser". 
Wenn der vor mir von der Brücke springt springe ich hinterher...ist für mich das selbe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

Siehst du, du willst es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2011)

Oh ich verstehe durchaus. 

Es ist nun mal absolut unmöglich zu sagen, welche Platform wirklich intensiver genutzt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Neee, das man sich die Konsolen mit falschen Argumenten künstlich schön reden will kann ich nicht verstehen und sonst nichts.


 
Wieso künstlich?
Ich kann mich nicht an eine Aussage erinnern, dass man einen PC nicht an einen Fernseher anschließen kann (OK, bei alten Röhrenglotzen ist das mit dem PC schon schwer).
Es geht darum, dass die Konsole eh am Fernseher hängt, währenddessen der PC ja am Monitor hängt und man ihn erst an den Fernseher anschließen muss, bzw. eben erst in Wohnzimmer schleppen muss um das zu machen.
Und ich kenne PCs, die nicht mehr starteten, nachdem man ihn in einem anderen Raum aufgebaut hat. 
Sowas kenne ich von der Konsole nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

Und solange es der PC nicht fix in's Wohnzimmer schafft, sehe ich keine große Zukunft für ihn. Blöderweise wollen sich aber viele keinen Tower in's Regal stellen, was auch oft nicht geht und nen Gaming-HTPC zusammen bauen liegt auch nicht jedem, da der Grossteil der PC-User keine PC's zusammen baut und die, die es machen, oft keinen Bock auf die Fummelei in kleinen Gehäusen haben, denn sonst wäre ATX nicht so weit verbreitet, obwohl es für den Normalgebrauch ein zu grosses Format ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

Die meisten haben einfach keine Lust auf Fummeln, Treiber besorgen und einstellen. Die wollen einschalten und spielen, fertig. Und das geht nun mal mit der Konsole einfacher.


----------



## KrHome (6. Oktober 2011)

batmaan schrieb:


> Nur weil der PC-Spielemarkt sinkt, heißt das nicht das der Pc tot ist.


 Das tut er nichtmal. Er ist einfach anders. 

Auf dem PC kaufen nicht jedes Jahr 20 Mio. Leute den gleichen Call of Duty oder Fifa Aufguss. Dafür schieben auf dem PC jedes Jahr 10 Mio. Leute Blizzard über 100 Euro WoW Gebühren in den Hintern. Der Gesamtumsatz des PC Marktes (PC only Spiele, Konsolenports, MMOs (Itemshops!!!), Landwirtschaftssimulator...) ist immernoch höher als der Umsatz aller Konsolen zusammen.

Klar, wer jedes Jahr sein "neues"  Assassins Creed für 60 Euro in veralteter Grafik - aber ohne Releaseverzögerung, ohne Treiberinstallation und ohne DRM - spielen möchte, fährt mit einer Konsole besser.


----------



## Scroll (6. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:
			
		

> Das tut er nichtmal. Er ist einfach anders.
> 
> Auf dem PC kaufen nicht jedes Jahr 20 Mio. Leute den gleichen Call of Duty oder Fifa Aufguss. Dafür schieben auf dem PC jedes Jahr 10 Mio. Leute Blizzard über 100 Euro WoW Gebühren in den Hintern. Der Gesamtumsatz des PC Marktes (PC only Spiele, Konsolenports, MMOs (Itemshops!!!), Landwirtschaftssimulator...) ist immernoch höher als der Umsatz aller Konsolen zusammen.
> 
> Klar, wer jedes Jahr sein "neues"  Assassins Creed für 60 Euro in veralteter Grafik - aber ohne Releaseverzögerung, ohne Treiberinstallation und ohne DRM - spielen möchte, fährt mit einer Konsole besser.



das stimmt möglicherweise aber du vernachlässigst hier wichtige punkte: die software muss immer fur mehrere verschiedene hardware programmiert werden auf dem pc, bei der konsole nur fur EINE hardware (sinkende kosten fur die entwicklung), du rechnest auch nicht die raubkopien die du beim pc noch hast, sind auch nur ein bruchteil bei den konsolen.

das sind die mMn. wichtigsten kontra punkte die gegen den pc als entwickler sprechen und FÜR die konsole sprechen.

mfg


----------



## KrHome (7. Oktober 2011)

Scroll schrieb:


> die software muss immer fur mehrere verschiedene hardware programmiert werden auf dem pc,


Diese unsinnige Annahme ist nicht totzukriegen wie? Auf dem PC wird in DirectX programmiert. Das unterstützt jede Grafikkarte. Schlimmstenfalls muss man verschiedene Detailstufen programmieren. Das ist ein Arbeitsaufwand von wenigen Stunden.



> bei der konsole nur fur EINE hardware (sinkende kosten fur die entwicklung),


Dich wird überraschen, dass die 10 teuersten Spiele der Videospielgeschichte allesamt Konsolenspiele sind.



> du rechnest auch nicht die raubkopien die du beim pc noch hast, sind auch nur ein bruchteil bei den konsolen.


Nö, ich sage was ganz anderes, nämlich dass sich Tripple A Titel nur für den PC nicht lohnen, der PC Markt aber nicht nur aus Tripple A Titeln, sondern aus einer extremen Vielfalt an Geschäftsmodellen (habe ich aufgezählt!) besteht, welche alle zusammen mehr Umsatz generieren als der Konsolenmarkt.

Thema Raubkopien: Konsolen laufen PC den Rang ab 



> das sind die mMn. wichtigsten kontra punkte die gegen den pc als entwickler sprechen und FÜR die konsole sprechen.


Es kommt darauf an was du entwicklen willst und wie du es verkaufen willst! Konsole und PC decken nicht zwangsweise den selben Markt ab.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2011)

> Dich wird überraschen, dass die 10 teuersten Spiele der Videospielgeschichte allesamt Konsolenspiele sind.


 
Das denke ich nicht... hast du eine Liste?

v.A. komplexe MMOs dürften zum Teil weit mehr als hundert Millionen verschlingen, zumindest wenn man nicht nur den Entwicklungsaufwand für die Releaseversion hernimmt



> Nö, ich sage was ganz anderes, nämlich dass sich Tripple A Titel nur für den PC nicht lohnen


 
Das stimmt nicht... oder zumindest nicht ganz

Sowohl bei PC als auch bei Konsolen und Crossplattform AAA Spielen gibt es zwar den ein oder anderen Flop aber lohnen tut es sich in der Regel doch

Spielefirmen (zumindest die großen AGs und insbesondere die Publisher) haben aber nicht das Ziel Spiele zu entwickeln, die _unterm Strich Gewinn einfahren_ sondern sie haben das Ziel mit den verfügbaren Ressourcen (und die sind in der Regel durchaus begrenzt, egal wie viel Geld man bereit ist zu investieren; man kann nicht einfach beliebig viele gute Leute bekommen und oftmals verderben zu viele Köche auch den Brei siehe APB) Spiele zu entwickeln, die _möglichst viel Gewinn_ einfahren- _aktuell_ führt das leider dazu, dass viele AAA Entwicklungen (insbesondere Shooter und auch RPGs) Crossplattformspiele sind


----------



## KrHome (7. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht... hast du eine Liste?


KLICK ... OK GTA4 (100 Mio.) gab's später dann auch für den PC, aber der miese Port hat Rockstar wahrscheinlich nichtmal 100.000 (hundertausend!) Dollar gekostet... vernachlässigbar.

*edit: APB ist ein MMO, das klammere ich mal großzügig aus.  Den freien Platz besetze ich mit Final Fantasy XIII (mindestens 50 Mio., eher mehr).*

Zum Vergleich: PC only Spiele kosten sehr selten mehr als 10 Mio.. Crysis liegt bei 15-20 Mio..



> v.A. komplexe MMOs dürften zum Teil weit mehr als hundert Millionen verschlingen, zumindest wenn man nicht nur den Entwicklungsaufwand für die Releaseversion hernimmt


Richtig, deshalb kosten die ja auch monatliche Gebühren. Das ist übrigens ein schöner Beleg für meine Aussage von oben, dass der PC Markt riesig ist, wenn sich sogar 100 Mio. Dollar MMOs rentieren können. 



> Sowohl bei PC als auch bei Konsolen und Crossplattform AAA Spielen gibt es zwar den ein oder anderen Flop aber lohnen tut es sich in der Regel doch


Schau in die Liste was Tripple A heute kostet (50 Mio. aufwärts) und welche Probleme Crytek hatte, dass Crysis (15 Mio.) kein Verlust wird.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2011)

> KLICK (OK GTA4 (100 Mio.) gab's auch für den PC, aber der Port hat Rockstar wahrscheinlich nichtmal 100.000 (hundertausend!) Dollar gekostet)


 
Ich halte von der Liste nicht viel zumal sie definitiv nur Spiele nennt, deren Entwicklungskosten öffentlich bekanntgegeben wurden, was bei vielen Spielen, auch einigen der größten Entwicklungen nicht der Fall ist

Mit APB gibt es auch auf der Liste einen PC exklusiven Titel



> Schau in die Liste was Tripple A heute kostet (50 Mio. aufwärts) und welche Probleme Crytek hatte, dass Crysis (15 Mio.) kein Verlust wird.


 
Crysis hat zwar relativ lange gebraucht, am Ende aber doch einen ordentlichen Gewinn eingefahren


----------



## Ifosil (7. Oktober 2011)

Hatte mir ne Ps3 gekauft und überlege sie nun wieder zu verkaufen, die lockt mich einfach nicht vom PC weg. Die Verstaubt und für das Geld hätt ich mir ne neue CPU kaufen können ^^
PC only


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Oktober 2011)

Ifosil schrieb:


> Hatte mir ne Ps3 gekauft und überlege sie nun wieder zu verkaufen, die lockt mich einfach nicht vom PC weg. Die Verstaubt und für das Geld hätt ich mir ne neue CPU kaufen können ^^
> PC only


 
Geht mir ähnlich, aber wenn ich sie nicht hätte, würde sie mir auch abgehen.
Manchmal hab ich eben doch ne Bluray zum anschauen, 
oder ich lass mich zu wirklich guten exklusiv Titeln wie z.B. Demon's Souls überreden.
Wirklich gelohnt hat sie sich für mich immer noch nicht, aber verkaufen werd ich sie auch nicht, vorerst


----------



## KrHome (7. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich halte von der Liste nicht viel zumal sie definitiv nur Spiele nennt, deren Entwicklungskosten öffentlich bekanntgegeben wurden, was bei vielen Spielen, auch einigen der größten Entwicklungen nicht der Fall ist


Crysis ist das mit Abstand teuerste PC only Nicht-MMO und darum geht es schließlich. Dass es noch andere Konsolengames mit mehr als 50 Mio. Dollar Kosten gibt, widerlegt meine Aussage (kein PC Spiel in den Top 10) nicht, sondern belegt sie vielmehr.

Ich klammere MMOs deshalb aus, weil die nicht nur mit 50 Euro finanziert werden, sondern über Abo Modelle. Da kann man ganz anders kalkulieren. Deshalb hat APB in der Liste auch nichts verloren.



> Crysis hat zwar relativ lange gebraucht, am Ende aber doch einen ordentlichen Gewinn eingefahren


 Eben, 15 Mio. und nach über einem Jahr mit Hängen und Würgen Gewinn gemacht. Welcher Publisher tut sich das freiwillig an?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich halte von der Liste nicht viel zumal sie definitiv nur Spiele nennt, deren Entwicklungskosten öffentlich bekanntgegeben wurden, was bei vielen Spielen, auch einigen der größten Entwicklungen nicht der Fall ist


 
Hier ist eine Liste, in der auch PC Titel drin stehen.
News: Die teuersten Spiele aller Zeiten - Die Hitliste der Mega-Produktionen - Playstation-news.de -- Das Playstation Online-Magazin
World of Warcraft ist ganz oben mit dabei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Auf dem PC kaufen nicht jedes Jahr 20 Mio. Leute den gleichen Call of Duty oder Fifa Aufguss. Dafür schieben auf dem PC jedes Jahr 10 Mio. Leute Blizzard über 100 Euro WoW Gebühren in den Hintern. Der Gesamtumsatz des PC Marktes (PC only Spiele, Konsolenports, MMOs (Itemshops!!!), Landwirtschaftssimulator...) ist immernoch höher als der Umsatz aller Konsolen zusammen.


Ist ja schön, wenn ein paar MMO's Geld rein bringen, aber Sachen wie Landwirtschaftssimulator und Co. bingen den "wichtigen" Entwicklern eher gar nichts. 

Dass die teuersten Spiele fast nur auf den Konsolen zu finden sind, zeigt ja auch, wo man Kohle machen kann und wohin der Trend geht, sieht man bei den lau umgesetzten Portierungen.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2011)

> Crysis ist das mit Abstand teuerste PC only Nicht-MMO


 
Das stimmt definitiv nicht. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es wirklich das teuerste PC exklusive nicht-MMO war aber Half Life 2 hat angeblich etwa 40 Millionen Dollar gekostet- und war dennoch ein großer wirtschaftlicher Erfolg



> Eben, 15 Mio. und nach über einem Jahr mit Hängen und Würgen Gewinn gemacht. Welcher Publisher tut sich das freiwillig an?


 
Also wenn ich ein paar Millionen Gewinn machen würde wäre ich sehr glücklich, auch wenn es über ein Jahr dauert...



> Hier ist eine Liste, in der auch PC Titel drin stehen.


 
Wobei ich auch nicht allzu sehr auf diese Liste vertrauen würde

Von vielen Spielen, darunter sind einige der mutmaßlich teuersten Spiele, gibt es einfach keine offiziellen Zahlen, meist auch keine halbwegs seriösen Schätzungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch nicht allzu sehr auf diese Liste vertrauen würde
> 
> Von vielen Spielen, darunter sind einige der mutmaßlich teuersten Spiele, gibt es einfach keine offiziellen Zahlen, meist auch keine halbwegs seriösen Schätzungen


 
Keine Frage, die meisten rücken eh keine Zahlen raus und dann kann man entweder schätzen, was aber sehr unsicher ist (und eventuell Klagen nach sich zieht) oder man lässt sie halt weg.

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass Doom 3 damals das teuerste Game gewesen sein soll, rund 42 Millionen Dollar, oder so.


----------



## Primer (7. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, wenn ein paar MMO's Geld rein bringen, aber Sachen wie Landwirtschaftssimulator und Co. bingen den "wichtigen" Entwicklern eher gar nichts.
> 
> Dass die teuersten Spiele fast nur auf den Konsolen zu finden sind, zeigt ja auch, wo man Kohle machen kann und wohin der Trend geht, sieht man bei den lau umgesetzten Portierungen.



 Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt teure Konsolenspiele weil diese vom Plattform Hersteller subventioniert oder gar selbst entwickelt werden. Dabei geht es aber nicht in erster Linie darum möglichst viel Gewinn zu erwirtschaften, sondern die Plattfrom attraktiver zu machen. Natürlich bringt ein Gran Turismo oder Metal Gear trotzdem einen beachtlichen Gewinn ein, so zumindest meine Annahme.
Teure Spiele für beide Konsolen gibt es per se nicht wirklich(mit fällt nur RDR ein, welches wohl sicher teurer war), wenn dann handelt es sich dabei meist um einen Multiplattfromer.

Auch sollte man das mit den Kosten nicht auf bahre Münze nehmen, CoD(MW2 glaube) beispielsweise soll angeblich 40Mio USD gekostet haben, der Rest bis 200Mio ist Werbebudget. Wobei ich mich schon bei ersterer Summe frage wo die bitte herkommt^^
Man sollte also immer beachten das es sich dabei nicht nur um die Entwicklungskosten, sondern meist um die Gesamtkosten handelt, damit die Zahl möglichst groß wirkt, wenn man sie denn schon bekannt gibt. Gerade bei den teuren Produktionen(wo die Zahlen bekannt wurden) handelt es sich doch meist um bis zum erbrechen promotete Spiele.

  Nvidia hatt übrigens vor ein paar Wochen in einer Präsentation davon gesprochen, dass der PC Umsatz mit Spielen, den der Konsolen irgendwann überholen wird. Die Marktanalyse auf die sie sich beziehen geht von 2014 aus. 
  Natürlich sollte man auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen, es handelt sich bei dem Gesamtbetrag nicht nur um Spiele wie Battlefield 3 oder Deus Ex, sondern auch um F2P oder MMO, aber ausgeschlossen Browsergames. Allerdings sieht das auf der Konsolenseite(die im Umsatz wohl aus den *3 Großen* besteht) auch nicht besser aus, hier ist auch die Wii inkludiert, welche ja zu einem erheblichen Teil auf Casualtitel setzt.

*NVIDIA Talks PC Gaming Trends*


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2011)

Naja, da würde ich lieber mal abwarten, wie gut die Wii U ankommt, obwohl ich bezweifle, dass sie an den Erfolg der Wii ran kommt. Ich hoffs aber trotzdem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Dann supporte den Entwickler und kaufe das Produkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2011)

Werde ich auch machen, nur nicht bei Release. Hab auf der Wii noch lange nicht alles durch.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Schau in die Liste was Tripple A heute kostet (50 Mio. aufwärts) und welche Probleme Crytek hatte, dass Crysis (15 Mio.) kein Verlust wird.



Crysis seine Entwicklungskosten kann man nicht Pauschalisieren weil, die Cry Engine den größten Teil dazu beigetragen hat ... diese ja für haufen Geld weitergereicht wurde


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Kosten für Werbung wirklich mit eingerechnet werden kann man die veröffentlichten Entwicklungskosten sowieso alle in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## KrHome (8. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn die Kosten für Werbung wirklich mit  eingerechnet werden kann man die veröffentlichten Entwicklungskosten  sowieso alle in der Pfeife rauchen.


 In meiner Quelle steht ausdrücklich OHNE Marketing! Wenn man das mit  einbezieht wäre Modern Warfare 2 mit über 100 Mio. an erster Stelle.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, wenn ein paar MMO's Geld rein bringen, aber Sachen wie Landwirtschaftssimulator und Co. bingen den "wichtigen" Entwicklern eher gar nichts.


 Typisches Konsolenspieler Argument. Ich habe darauf schon in meinem ersten Posting Bezug genommen. Welcher Entwickler wichtig ist, entscheidet der persönliche Geschmack des Spielers. Ich will Stalker spielen, Halo und Killzone finde ich zum einschlafen. Jetzt rate mal wer für mich wichtiger ist: Sony, MS oder GSC Gameworld?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass Doom 3 damals das teuerste Game gewesen sein soll, rund 42 Millionen Dollar, oder so.


Falls das stimmt, war es für id ein riesiges Verlustgeschäft. Ich vermute aber, dass wie bei Crytek die Engineentwicklung mit einberechnet wurde, was die Kosten relativiert. Gleiches gilt bei Half Life 2 und der Source Engine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Falls das stimmt, war es für id ein riesiges Verlustgeschäft. Ich vermute aber, dass wie bei Crytek die Engineentwicklung mit einberechnet wurde, was die Kosten relativiert. Gleiches gilt bei Half Life 2 und der Source Engine.


 
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Doom 3 Engine sehr weit verbreitet war, viele Entwickler haben die benutzt, ID hat sicher mit Lizenzen eine Menge Geld gemacht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Oktober 2011)

Den PC als tote Plattform zu bezeichnen ist doch lächerlich und darüber zu diskutieren welches Spiel am meisten gekostet hat ist nicht aussagekräftig.
Je älter die aktuelle Konsolen Gen ist desto attraktiver wird der PC für die Entwickler gerade was die Technik angeht. 
Vermutlich wird die nächste Konsole Gen die letzte sein so wie wir sie kennen. 

Die besten Beispiele dafür, dass der PC immer im Herzen der Gamer ist sind MMOs, free to play Games, Webbrowsergames, Onlineshooter und näturlich die guten Strategiespiele.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Konsolen nur ist es da Mario, Solidsnake und ich könnte noch so vieles mehr aufzählen.  

Ich liebe den PC nur muss ich deswegen die Konsole nicht hassen.


----------



## acc (9. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Crysis seine Entwicklungskosten kann man nicht Pauschalisieren weil, die Cry Engine den größten Teil dazu beigetragen hat ... diese ja für haufen Geld weitergereicht wurde



allzu oft wurde die cryengine2 aber nicht lizenziert. laut wiki sinds nur 5 spiele, wobei eines erst garnicht erschienen ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2011)

PC tote Spieleplattform, löl. Das ist wohl einer der grössten Konsoleroträume. Manche Konsoleros können Fantasie und Realität scheinbar nichtmehr auseinanderhalten. PC tot, haha, also echt. 

Aber sich über Superwips Spekulationen über den Untergang der Konsolen aufregen, ne? Ja ja


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Du scheinst den Thread ja zu lieben, da du ihn immer wieder ausgräbst. 

Schau dir mal die Vorzeigefirmen ID und Crytec an, die sind schon im Konsolenlager. Blizzard wird vielleicht D3 auch auf die Konsole bringen und viel bleibt dann nicht mehr für den PC, aber keine Sorge, ein paar Indie Games werden schon noch kommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2011)

Ausgraben? Der Post vor meinem ist 3 Tage alt.

Was soll denn nicht mehr für den PC bleiben? ID und Crytek entwickeln  für alle Plattformen, so wie die allermeisten Entwickler. Zig Millionen  Menschen spielen am PC. Du träumst dir hier einen zurecht. Wie kann man bloß so von den alten Dingern besessen sein?!


----------



## 0815 (12. Oktober 2011)

Umarmt und vertragt euch 

Der Name des threads ist schon sehr Strange. Konsole vs Pc -.- 
Das der Konsolenmarkt In sachen Top Games aufholt ist die letzten Jahre zu sehen und 
das ist auch definitiv gut so. Das manche Platformen eben mehr gehyped werden als andere ist eine Sache des 
Publishers und da hilft auch kein jammern & betteln. 

Ich nehme doch an das wir alle Gamer sind und deshalb bin ich der Meinung das es doch eigentlich völlig
Wumpe ist auf welchem System ein Spiel läuft. Bei richtigen Gamern strahlt das Herz auf jeder Platform.
Ich möchte damit sagen das man bisschen flexibel sein sollte und nicht diese "die doofen Konsoleros, oder Pc'ler haben die bessere Grafik" Diskussionen auspacken sollte. 

Das erinnert mich nämlich immer an Talkshow Niveau 
_Du stinkst, nein du stinkst_


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ausgraben? Der Post vor meinem ist 3 Tage alt.
> 
> Was soll denn nicht mehr für den PC bleiben? ID und Crytek entwickeln  für alle Plattformen, so wie die allermeisten Entwickler. Zig Millionen  Menschen spielen am PC. Du träumst dir hier einen zurecht. Wie kann man bloß so von den alten Dingern besessen sein?!


Und hunderte Millionen spielen mit ner Konsole. 

Schau dir mal die Meinungen zu Ubisoft, ID und Crytec an, irgendwie will hier kaum noch wer Spiele von denen kaufen, weil die die Konsole bevorzugen und wenn Blizzard den Onlinezwang lässt, gibt's sicher auch ne Menge Käufer weniger, was die aber nicht wirklich spüren werden, vor allem, wenn D3 auch auf Konsole erscheint. 

Wieso manche von den alten Dingern besessen sind?
Naja, die Rohleistung und die Erweiterbarkeit ist schon interessant. Wenn man dann mATX, oder ITX Boards verbaut, kann es manchmal sogar noch ne Herausforderung werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2011)

*Nailgun* 




> Und hunderte Millionen spielen mit ner Konsole.


Und nu?



> Schau dir mal die Meinungen zu Ubisoft, ID und Crytec an, irgendwie will  hier kaum noch wer Spiele von denen kaufen, weil die die Konsole  bevorzugen und wenn Blizzard den Onlinezwang lässt, gibt's sicher auch  ne Menge Käufer weniger, was die aber nicht wirklich spüren werden, vor  allem, wenn D3 auch auf Konsole erscheint.


Es werden seit Jahren immer mal wieder an den Haaren herbeigezogene, krude Gründe für den Tod des PC's als Spielplattform genannt. Es langweilt einfach, besonders wenn sie von träumenden Konsolenfanboys in Foren genannt werden. Sollten irgendwann mal nicht mehr Zig Millionen Menschen am PC spielen und nicht mehr hunderte Millionen PC-Spiele jährlich verkauft werden können wir diese Gründe gerne als Erklärung heranziehen. Bis dahin lasen wir sie aber besser im Traumland einiger Konsoleros. 



> Wieso manche von den alten Dingern besessen sind?
> Naja, die Rohleistung und die Erweiterbarkeit ist schon interessant.  Wenn man dann mATX, oder ITX Boards verbaut, kann es manchmal sogar noch  ne Herausforderung werden.


Das versteh ich leider nicht. Wat meinste?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich leider nicht. Wat meinste?


Dazu muss ich mal nen Blog schreiben, ist ne längere Geschichte. 

Ich zähle zu den Konsolen halt auch PSP und DS/3DS. Wenn jetzt ein Schüler von seinem Taschengeld ein neues Game kaufen will und sich z.B. zwischen Pokemon, was andere auch haben, oder einem PC Game, das sich viele in dem Alter aus Prinzip gratis ziehen, entscheiden muss, wird er kaum Geld für den Pc ausgeben. 

Wenn ich bei Gamestop schaue, ist die PC Ecke erschreckend klein und auch wenn beim PC mehr runtergeladen wird, legal jetzt, darf man nicht vergessen, dass die sehr guten Steam Angebote nicht unbedingt viel Kohle für den Entwickler bringen. Dann kommen dann noch Leute wie ich dazu, die sich nur dann ein Game zum Release holen, wenn es eine geile CE ist und ansonsten warten, bis das Game 10€ kostet. Naja, immerhin gehöre ich noch zur zahlenden Kundschaft und im RL kenne ich kaum wen, der da so denkt wie ich. 
Das was für den PC erscheint, ist oft eine schlechte Portierung und da verlieren auch viele die Lust darauf, sich neue Spiele zu kaufen. 

Ich habe ja nie behauptet, dass der PC schnell verschwinden wird, jetzt beim Gaming, aber dass die Konsolen extrem zugelegt haben, sieht man ja. 
Mit der Wii und Move bei PS3 kann man sogar Adventures und Strategiespiele gemütlich zocken, was mit Gamepad eher schlecht funktioniert, also wird es bei den Genres auch kein Problem sein, auf die Konsolen auszuweichen und ein paar gute Sachen gibt es ja schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Microsoft könnte die Bewegungssteuerung auch für den PC anbieten, machen sie aber nicht, einfach weils der falsche Markt ist.
PC Spieler sind nicht Konsolenspieler.


----------



## Wincenty (12. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub eher die von M$ haben den vorurteil von PC-Zockrn den man bei der Southparkverarsche von WoW eingetrichtert bekommt: ein bewegungsfaules pack welches sogar den bierbauch als tisch verwendet XD

die portierte steuerung von vielen spielen wie AC kotzen mich an -.- aber bei Grid als Bsp ist es bessr mit Pad zumndest in den Rückbleden weil man da ne kamrrundfahrt machen kann was ich mit tastatur noch nich hinbekommen hab


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2011)

*Nailgun* 


 Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau worauf du hinaus willst, aber ich kann gerne auf paar Punkte eingehen.



> Ich zähle zu den Konsolen halt auch PSP und DS/3DS.


 Aufgrund der Spiele konkurrieren nur PS3 und Xbox360 mit dem PC.



> Wenn ich bei Gamestop schaue, ist die PC Ecke erschreckend klein


 Wenn ich zu Media Markt und Saturn gehe ist der Bereich für Konsolenspiele wesentlich kleiner. 



> und auch wenn beim PC mehr runtergeladen wird, legal jetzt, darf man  nicht vergessen, dass die sehr guten Steam Angebote nicht unbedingt viel  Kohle für den Entwickler bringen.


 Bis auf paar Angebote jeden Tag ist Steam ziemlich teuer.



> Das was für den PC erscheint, ist oft eine schlechte Portierung und da  verlieren auch viele die Lust darauf, sich neue Spiele zu kaufen.


 Ich finde, die Portierungen sind meist gut und schlagen die  Konsolenversionen um Längen. Schlechter Port ist relativ, bei manchen  PC'ler ist ja schon ein einfacher Port ein schlechter Port. Kaufen tun  sie den einfachen Port trotzdem, weil ihnen nichts anderes übrig bleibt.  Konsole ist ja keine Alternative, denn da sieht das Spiel aufgrund der  Uralt Hardware ja meist noch schlechter aus. Abgesehen davon ist zocken  mit Gamepad bei den meisten PC-Spielern bei Shootern und RTS eh tabu.  Schlechte Ports sind mMn nur Portierungen mit technischen Problemen,  aber die sind eher selten und werden immer relativ schnell  gefixt. Übrigens ist die Ursache für technsiche Probleme bei  Konsolenports einfach Pfusch. Pfusch der genauso bei PC only Titeln  vorkommt. 

 Übrigens wird die PS3 auch oft mit Portierungen abgespeist.  Multiplattformspiele sehen auf der PS3 auch meist am hässlichsten aus. Auch geht die PS3 öfter mal leer aus, wo sind denn Splinter Cell 5, Metro 2033, Divinity 2, Mass Effect, Fable, Supreme Commander und dutzende anderer guter Spiele für die PS3 zu finden? Nirgends. Die Macher von Stalker 2 haben einer PS3-Version vor paar Tagen auch mehr oder weniger ne Absage erteilt.



> Ich habe ja nie behauptet, dass der PC schnell verschwinden wird


 Ne, du hast ihn bereits zu ner toten Spieleplattform erklärt. Aber ist  auch egal, denn über eine absurde Behauptung brauchen wir nicht lange  diskutieren.



> jetzt beim Gaming, aber dass die Konsolen extrem zugelegt haben, sieht man ja.


 Aus erfolgreichem Konsolen-Gaming lässt sich kein erfolgloses PC-Gaming schliessen. 



> Mit der Wii und Move bei PS3 kann man sogar Adventures und  Strategiespiele gemütlich zocken, was mit Gamepad eher schlecht  funktioniert, also wird es bei den Genres auch kein Problem sein, auf  die Konsolen auszuweichen und ein paar gute Sachen gibt es ja schon.


Die Wii-Steuerung bzw Move ist kein Ersatz für Maus und Tasta  (höchstens ein schlechter). Warum sollte man ausweichen wollen? Die  Konsole ist dem PC in sovielen bedeutenden Bereichen unterlegen. Natürlich ist der PC den Konsolen in einigen Bereichen unterlegen, aber muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden wie gewichtig die jeweiligen Nachteile und Vorteile sind.


----------



## Sieben (12. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Gamestop schaue, ist die PC Ecke erschreckend klein...


 
Man sollte aber auch beachten, dass bei Gamestop Spiele für mehrere Systeme angeboten werden. Demnach ist es kein Wunder, dass die Konsolenecke (XBOX, XBOX360, PS2, PS3, PSP, GameCube, WII, DS) mehr Platz wegnimmt. Zudem kommen noch viele Gebrauchtspiele hinzu, die auch ihre Regale beansprechen, das Regal mit der Werbung (Vorbestellungen) und der ganze Peripheriekram, der bei dem PC kaum vertreten ist (mit Ausname von ein paar Mauspads  ). Vergleicht man PC mit Xbox360 explizit (oder PS3) ist der Unterschied gar nicht so groß.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man nur einzelne Vergleiche zieht, sieht es natürlich anders aus, aber entscheidend ist, wohin die Kaufkraft abfliesst. 

Die Gebraucht- und Vorbestellungssachen bei Gamestop registriere ich nicht mal mehr, weils mich nicht interessiert. 

Bei uns sieht es aber auch beim Mediamarkt nicht wirklich besser für den PC aus.

@Split
Wenn die Ports ja eh nicht so schlecht sind, braucht auch keiner über die Konsolen schimpfen.


----------



## Superwip (12. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Und hunderte Millionen spielen mit ner Konsole.


 
Insgesamt wurden *weltweit* knapp 107 Millionen Konsolen der "aktuellen" Generation verkauft (Xbox 360 und PS3) -übrigens garademal so viele, wie alleine PS2s seinerzeit im selben Zeitraum abgesetzt wurden, so viel zu ihrer "wachsenden" Verbreitung-

Man muss auchbedenken, dass von den 107 Millionen sicher nicht jede zum spielen genutzt wird; einige dienen einfach nur als Multimediastationen oder werden in PS3 Clustern eingesetzt, sehr viele sind auch einfach kaputt gegangen und wurden ersetzt (auch jeweils +1 auf die Verkaufszahlen...), in viele Konsolen sind auch doppelt vorhanden (also Xbox 360 und PS3 in einem Haushalt)

Zum Vergleich: in der EU verfügen soweit ich weiß etwa 70% der _Haushalte_ (nein, keine Büros) über einen PC, damit haben alleine in der EU 350 Millionen Menschen einen PC zuhause stehen; ich weiß zwar nicht, wie viele damit zocken aber wenn es nur ein drittel ist haben wir alleine in der EU mehr PC Spieler als weltweit Spieler auf den "aktuellen" Konsolen

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es wesentlich mehr PC Spieler gibt auch wenn von diesen nur eine Minderheit regelmäßig neue Spiele kauft; viele sind Casuals, die vielleicht 1 Spiel pro Jahr kaufen und sonst nur (gratis) Browsergames zocken oder einfach Raubkopierer



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bei Gamestop schaue, ist die PC Ecke erschreckend klein...


 
Das hat verschiedene Gründe, der wichtigste ist wohl der Onlinehandel auf STEAM u. Ä.

Wie schon gesagt ist der Gamestop hier auch ein Spezialfall


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Na die 70% sind ja mehr als relativ. 

Ich kenne kaum welche mit aktueller Hardware, aber extrem viele mit einem PC und der wird kaum bis gar nicht fürs Zocken verwendet, sondern für Office und Facebook. 
Ich kenne eigentlich nur einen, der sich die Spiele alle kauft, aber der hat auch Angst, dass irgendwas passiert, wenn er sich bei Amazon anmeldet. 
Ich kenne sogar Leute, die sich noch PS2 Games kaufen. 

Man darf jetzt nich nur PS3 und Xbox her nehmen, da auch für Wii, DS, 3DS und PSP Geld ausgegeben wird und fas fehlt dann beim PC.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Ansicht nach sind 80% der Portierungen akzeptabel und auf dem PC gibt es so viel mehr Spiele als auf einer Konsole so sind Portierungen sehr selten.
Der PC hat noch einen Vorteil man kann alte Konsolen Spiele zocken die man noch so rum liegen hat. 
Ach und das Playstation Move oder MS Kinetic ist doch eher was für Kinder und Frauen, die nicht wissen wie es sein müsste.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, aber bei Move liegst du falsch, da man damit gezielt steuern kann. 

Ich hab ja schon mit der Wii Steuerung Geheimakte Tunguska gemütlich gespielt und die ist nicht so genau, aber das hat man während dem Spiel nicht gemerkt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin eh kein Fan von einer Interaktiven Steuerung ich komme mir dabei so beobachtet vor.
Ich brauch nur M+T und den guten Xbox360 Controller auf alles andere kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du weniger zocken, dann verschwindet vielleicht auch die Paranoia. 

Ich finde die Steuerung gut gemacht, da ich kein Freund von ner Maus auf der Couch bin, zumindest was zocken angeht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn die Ports ja eh nicht so schlecht sind, braucht auch keiner über die Konsolen schimpfen.



Wie gesagt, schlecht ist relativ. Eine einfache aber saubere Portierung  kann man nicht als schlecht bezeichnen. Sie ist zwar schlechter als eine  aufwändige Portierung, aber aufgrund der technischen Überlegenheit des  PC's immernoch besser als die Lead-Version auf Konsole. Die Konsole stellt jedenfalls - wie gesagt - keine Alternative dar.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine einfache aber saubere Portierung  kann man nicht als schlecht bezeichnen. Sie ist zwar schlechter als eine  aufwändige Portierung, aber aufgrund der technischen Überlegenheit des  PC's immernoch besser als die Lead-Version auf Konsole.



Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Für manche stellt sie keine Alternative dar, den meisten ist es egal.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Oktober 2011)

Was hat zocken mit Paranoia zutun???
Nur weil ich Move und Co nicht gut finde muss ich ja keine psychische Störung mit verzerrten Wahrnehmung der Umgebung haben und von einer Verschwörung überzeugt sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, ich fühle mich dabei nicht beobachtet.


----------



## 0815 (13. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du weniger zocken, dann verschwindet vielleicht auch die Paranoia.


 
Witzig, schon ein grinsen am frühen Morgen 

Split wie ist das zu verstehen mit keiner alternative zur Konsole?
Und wieso muss eine Portiereung von Pc auf Konsole sein und nicht umgekehrt, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich sollte es überhaupt keine Portierung geben, sondern paralell entwickelt werden. Die Idee fürs Spiel, Charakterdesign, "Story" und Leveldesigns sind doch vorhanden, da könnten die Entwickler mehr aus dem PC holen und eine abgespeckte Version für die Konsolen bringen, aber das wird ja nicht gemacht, weils auch nicht notwendig ist, da ja anscheinend sowieso genug Kohle mit den Konsolen rein kommt. 

Viele geben dann halt den Konsolen die Schuld, obwohl die, soweit ich weiss, keine Spiele entwickeln.


----------



## blaidd (13. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Insgesamt wurden *weltweit* knapp 107 Millionen Konsolen der "aktuellen" Generation verkauft (Xbox 360 und PS3) -übrigens garademal so viele, wie alleine PS2s seinerzeit im selben Zeitraum abgesetzt wurden, so viel zu ihrer "wachsenden" Verbreitung-
> 
> Man muss auchbedenken, dass von den 107 Millionen sicher nicht jede zum spielen genutzt wird; einige dienen einfach nur als Multimediastationen oder werden in PS3 Clustern eingesetzt, sehr viele sind auch einfach kaputt gegangen und wurden ersetzt (auch jeweils +1 auf die Verkaufszahlen...), in viele Konsolen sind auch doppelt vorhanden (also Xbox 360 und PS3 in einem Haushalt)
> 
> ...



Wieviele von den 70% sind denn überhaupt spieletauglich? Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, daß ein alter Pentium 133 irgendeinen großen Gewinn erwirtschaftet, wenn man damit MechWarrior 2 spielt... Und 30% sollen zum  Spielen genutzt werden? Zähle ich mal in meiner Familie (im kleineren Kreis, Großeltern, -tanten und entferntere Verwandte lasse ich mal großzügig weg, obwohl die meisten auch einen PC besitzen) komme ich auf etwas über 10%. 
Und Casuals? Wen interessieren Casuals? Da kannst du ja gleich die Handyspieler mitzählen.

Klar wird die eine oder andere Konsole auch als Multimediastation etc. verwendet. PCs etwa nicht? Und natürlich gehen auch nur die Konsolen kaputt...


----------



## Sieben (13. Oktober 2011)

Klar gehen auch Bauteile eines PCs kaputt, aber bei einer Konsole (Garantie abgelaufen -> Neukauf) fließt das in die Verkaufsstatistik mit ein und wird meistens als "Neuer geworbener Kunde" gezählt und nicht als "Vorbesitzer einer defekten Konsole".

Aus diesem Grund mag ich keine Statistiken, da mal ganz übel pauschalisiert wird, wie z.B. von "1000 Befragten" ergibt sich "jeder Fünfte ist anders" und wird dann auf die ganze Bevölkerung angewendet.


----------



## Naicheben (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab zwar eine Wii, 3DS,DSi,Xbox 360, aber meine Lieblinge sind meine Nes und Snes. Die wirklichen Retrokonsolen sind echt die besten, die es gibt. Stabil, funktionieren gut und haben die besten Spiele. Mit nem Emu zocken geht auch, aber da hat man nicht das wirkliche feeling wie bei einer Nes. Die xBox ist halt eher für Spiele wie Assassins Creed super oder die Wii/DS für Mario. Jede Konsole hat Vorteile und Nachteile(Außer die Nes/Snes ).


----------



## Sieben (13. Oktober 2011)

Ob welche Spielgenres auf welchem System besser geeignet sind, kann man nicht sagen. Die Frage ist, welches Eingabegerät ist für welches Spiel besser geeignet. Kann auch ProEvo oder Fifa prima auf dem PC zocken. Allerdings bevorzuge ich da ein Pad und nicht die Tastatur. Bei Batman, Resi5, StreetFighter4 und Burnout Paradise habe ich auch ein Pad genutzt, bei GTA4, Witcher1+2, Fallout3+NV die Tastatur und Maus. Bei Dead Space 2 sogar Hybrid (Schaltkreise mit der Maus überbrücken schaff ich einfach nicht , der Rest aber alles mit M+T).
Wenn ich beim Kumpel zu Besuch bin, muss ich MW2, GoW, DI und Rage mit Pad spielen, ein Unding für mich, aber mit 16 Jahren Vergangenheit intensives konsolenspielens (Atari 2600, NES, GB, SNES, N64, PSX, PS2) auch machbar (wie Fahrrad fahren; verlernt man nicht).

Dennoch hätte ich mir für die XBox360 eine bessere M+T Unterstützung gewünscht, nur um meinem Kumpel zu zeigen, wo der "Hammer" hängt , so bin ich nur ein "mittelmäßeiger" Konsolen-Ego-Schooter-Spieler (auch wenn Shooter eigentlich nicht meine Welt sind, aber CS-Erfahrung ist nach all der Zeit doch noch vorhanden).

Edit: Der PC ist für mich steuerungstechnisch das bessere Spielgerät, da ich mit der Peripherie sehr variabel sein kann.


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Steuerung gut gemacht, da ich kein Freund von ner Maus auf der Couch bin, zumindest was zocken angeht.


 
Auf dem PC kann man alle Eingabegeräte der Konsolen nutzen (bis auf die PS Move, mit Einschränkungen; ist aber meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur die schlechtere Wii Fernbedienung)... und noch viele andere



			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Viele geben dann halt den Konsolen die Schuld, obwohl die, soweit ich weiss, keine Spiele entwickeln.


 
Die Konsolen existieren als Spieleplattformen und werden von ihren Entwicklern mit allen Mitteln gepusht, damit stellen sie eine Bedrohung für den PC dar.

Natürlich sind sie nicht alleine "schuld" aber wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe könnte bzw. würde niemand für sie entwickeln



			
				blaidd schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele von den 70% sind denn überhaupt spieletauglich? Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, daß ein alter Pentium 133 irgendeinen großen Gewinn erwirtschaftet, wenn man damit MechWarrior 2 spielt...


 
Ich denke nicht, dass in vielen dieser PCs noch ein Pentium 133 werkelt; ich kenne keine Statistiken dazu aber es würde mich wundern, wenn die allermeisten PCs nicht mit Pentium IV/ Athlon XP oder neuer ausgestattet wären

Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Statistik nicht PCs erfasst sondern Haushalte mit PCs- in vielen Fällen sind das sicher gleich mehrere



			
				blaidd schrieb:
			
		

> Zähle ich mal in meiner Familie (im kleineren Kreis, Großeltern, -tanten und entferntere Verwandte lasse ich mal großzügig weg, obwohl die meisten auch einen PC besitzen) komme ich auf etwas über 10%.


 
10% Was? Spieler? PC Besitzer? In Haushalt mit PC lebende?

Und in was für einer Familie lebst du, dass du in einem so kleinen Kreis, dass du nichtmal deine Großeltern dazuzählst bereits genug Leute findest um eine Statistik aufzustellen, bei der "10%" ein Ergebnis sein kann, v.Ä. wenn man die oben genannten Eigenschaften untersucht?

Eine einzelne Familie ist in der Regel auch alles andere als ein Spiegel der Gesamtgesellschaft



			
				blaidd schrieb:
			
		

> Klar wird die eine oder andere Konsole auch als Multimediastation etc. verwendet. Und natürlich gehen auch nur die Konsolen kaputt...


 
Wie gesagt: bei den Konsolen wurden Stückzahlen gezählt, beim PC nicht, sondern Haushalte mit (sicherlich idr. funktionsfähigen) PCs- das muss man bedenken, da die Konsolen sonst eventuell besser darstehen als sie es wirklich tun


----------



## leckerbier (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir erst ne Xbox 360 über ebay gekauft. Morgen werde ich erstmal Forza 4 zocken. So ein geniales Rennspiel gibt es leider nicht für meinen PC. Mann gut das es noch Konsolen gibt.


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2011)

> Mann gut das es noch Konsolen gibt.


 
Gäbe es keine Konsolen gäbe es nicht weniger Spiele, sie wären nur alle für den PC.

und sie wären, vor allem technisch, besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: in der EU verfügen soweit ich weiß etwa 70% der _Haushalte_ (nein, keine Büros) über einen PC, damit haben alleine in der EU 350 Millionen Menschen einen PC zuhause stehen; ich weiß zwar nicht, wie viele damit zocken aber wenn es nur ein drittel ist haben wir alleine in der EU mehr PC Spieler als weltweit Spieler auf den "aktuellen" Konsolen


 
Ich tippe mal, das nicht mal jeder 10. zum Spielen benutzt wird und ich rede halt jetzt nur von Spielen, nicht der Kram, den man im Netz machen kann.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Gäbe es keine Konsolen gäbe es nicht weniger Spiele, sie wären nur alle für den PC.



Gäbe es keine PCs, gäbe es nur Konsolen, und somit auch nur Konsolenspiele. Das Spiel kann man auch anders rum spielen.

Desweiteren sind gerade Rennspiele perfekt für die Konsole. Wieso extra nen PC ins Wohnzimmer stellen und mit dem Fernseher verbinden, wenn die Konsole da ihren eigentlichen Platz hat?




Superwip schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie nicht alleine "schuld" aber wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe könnte bzw. würde niemand für sie entwickeln



Eine bemerkenswerte Feststellung.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Oktober 2011)

Gäbe es keine PCs, gäbe es auch keine Konsolen.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gäbe es keine PCs, gäbe es auch keine Konsolen.



Wer sagt, das bei Einstellung von Gaming-PCs die Konsolen auch eingestellt werden? Weis man wie das mal alles ablaufen wird. Weis man ob in Zukunft die Grakahersteller andere Wege einschlagen (weg von den Dektop-GPUs)? Es könnte verschiedene Szenarien geben.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Oktober 2011)

Von Gaming PCs war nie die Rede.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Der PC ist aber in erster Linie ein Arbeitsgerät, mehr nicht.
Dass man damit auch Spielen kann, ist nur ein Feature, mehr nicht und mit den meisten kann man eben nicht spielen, sie sind dafür nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Gäbe es keine Konsolen gäbe es nicht weniger Spiele, sie wären nur alle für den PC.
> und sie wären, vor allem technisch, besser.



Hätte, wäre, wenn interessiert keinen. Die Konsolen sind da, es werden verdammt viele Games für die Konsolen verkauft und vom Markt verschwinden werden sie mit Sicherheit nicht. Und wenn doch, geht der Gaming PC mit ihnen unter, Stichwort Streaming.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Gäbe es keine Konsolen gäbe es nicht weniger Spiele, sie wären nur alle für den PC.
> 
> und sie wären, vor allem technisch, besser.


Unwahrscheinlich, bei der heutigen Bezahlfreudigkeit.


----------



## derBoo (13. Oktober 2011)

adler93 schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt der einzige der für PS2/3 gestimmt hat, natrülich finde ich den Pc auch gut, aber wenn man einfach nur wert auf Zocken legt ist man mit einer Konsole natürlich besser bedient, da die Spiele mit einer PS3 z.B *immer in FullHD* in guter Grafik ruckelfrei laufen. Um das mit einem Pc zu können reichen keine 300€ aus. Ich bin aber der Meinung man sollte beides besitzen, einen normal ausgerüsteten PC für Lanpartys, Spiele die besser auf dem PC sind und natürlich für das Internet und eine Konsole für das reine Spielevergnügen im Wohnzimmer.


 
Immer Full HD? Na dann sei mal bei kommenden Spielen nicht zu sehr enttäuscht.

Ich hab meine X-Box 360 Slim abgetreten, etwas Geld draufgepackt und mir ne vernünftige GraKa gekauft. Die Konsolen sind einfach
nicht mehr in der Lage das wiederzugeben, was eigentlich Stand der Dinge sein sollte. Bei der nächsten Generation bin ich aber wieder
mit dabei...


----------



## Primer (14. Oktober 2011)

Und Konsolen sind in erster Linie spezielle PCs. Würde es keine Gaming PCs mehr geben, sprich würde kein Grafikkarten Hersteller mehr die Technik vorantreiben würden Konsolenspiele entweder eher verhaltenen grafische Fortschritte machen oder sehr teuer sein, da Hardware spezielle für diese entwickelt wird. Die Konsole ist mMn sogar sehr abhängig vom Hardwaremarkt, da sich die Hersteller daraus bedienen und mit dem Preis geht idR auch der Erfolg solcher Produkte einher.

Was in eurer Diskussion übrigens auch beachtet werden sollte, ist das der Gesamtmarkt an Verkauften PCs nicht dem tatsächlichen Stand entsprechen muss. Gerade bei Spielern gibt es wohl viele die auch selbst Hand anlegen, sei es nun das ein fertig gekaufter PC aufgerüstet wird oder er von vornherein ein Eigenbau ist. Sowas wir meistens nicht gezählt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Nö, wenn der Gaming-PC verschwindet, kommt einfach eine 580 in die PS4 und nach ein paar Jahren wird halt ein eigener Chip entwickelt, da der Markt dafür ja vorhanden ist. 

NVIDIA und AMD hören dann ja nicht auf, Grakas zu produzieren.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Oktober 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Und Konsolen sind in erster Linie spezielle PCs. Würde es keine Gaming PCs mehr geben, sprich würde kein Grafikkarten Hersteller mehr die Technik vorantreiben würden Konsolenspiele entweder eher verhaltenen grafische Fortschritte machen oder sehr teuer sein, da Hardware spezielle für diese entwickelt wird.


 
Wenn man sich den aktuellen Werdegang so ansieht. Entwickler haben als Leadplattform fast nur noch die Konsolen, und der PC wird mit billigen Ports abgespeißt. 
Dann könnte folgendes passieren:
Immer mehr verärgert PC-Spieler, hier switchen immer mehr auf die Konsole, die Grakahersteller ziehen sich aus dem High-End Desktop Markt zurück und entwickeln hauptsächlich GPUs für Konsolen und wenden sich anderen Hardwaresegmenten zu.

Ist zwar sehr viel Spekulation vorhanden, aber so könnte ich mir das ganze in ein paar Jahren vorstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Oktober 2011)

AMD entwickelt APUs, darauf konzentrieren sie sich. Die paar Grafikkarten, die sie unter dem Label "Radeon" verkaufen, fallen da kaum noch ins Gewicht und wenn in 10 Jahren der PC nur noch Nische ist, gibts eben nur noch einen Grafikprozessor für den PC, der Rest muss dann APUs kaufen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (14. Oktober 2011)

Und noch paar Jährchen später erreichen die Cloud Gaming Services ihre Marktreife und dann sind auch die Herkömlichen Konsolen passe und man hat dann nur noch eine kleine Streaming Box vorm TV oder PC Schirm. Und Nvidia und Co stecken ihre Ressorcen in den Aufbau der Hostingcluster.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Oktober 2011)

Jop, der Cloud Kram wird kommen, ist nur eine Frage der Bandbreite der Internetanschlüsse und eben, was der Konsument alles bezahlen will, denn gratis ist der Kram dann nicht.
Es gibt dann verschiedene Pakete, die man buchen kann, die natürlich jederzeit zu erweitern sind.
Da kommt dann das Fernsehprogramm ebenso aus der Netz, wie Facebook 2.0 und sonstige soziale Netzwerke, die bis dahin aufgekommen sind.
Mittels "Motion Body Touch" () kann man dann mit jedem im Netz virtuell "rummachen". 
Wer erinnert sich noch an "Demolition Man", wo Sandra Bullock es mit Sylvester Stallone treiben wollte?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Oktober 2011)

Das wäre das schlimmste szenario, ich will das nicht. Da kommen erinnerungen an "Das netzt" auf.Isn Film


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Auf die Wünsche von Randgruppen wird aber keiner Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Konsolen sind in erster Linie spezielle PCs. Würde es keine Gaming PCs mehr geben, sprich würde kein Grafikkarten Hersteller mehr die Technik vorantreiben würden Konsolenspiele entweder eher verhaltenen grafische Fortschritte machen oder sehr teuer sein, da Hardware spezielle für diese entwickelt wird. Die Konsole ist mMn sogar sehr abhängig vom Hardwaremarkt, da sich die Hersteller daraus bedienen und mit dem Preis geht idR auch der Erfolg solcher Produkte einher.


 
Das muss nicht sein; siehe etwa Wii oder PS2; in beide nutzen völlig unorthodoxe CPU und GPU Architekturen und auch eine sehr exotische RAM Technologie



			
				primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Was in eurer Diskussion übrigens auch beachtet werden sollte, ist das der Gesamtmarkt an Verkauften PCs nicht dem tatsächlichen Stand entsprechen muss.


 
Ich denke die ~70% PCs in EU Haushalten sind eine gute und realistische Schätzung, soweit ich weiß beruht diese Statistik auch nicht auf Verkaufszahlen



			
				Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnte folgendes passieren:
> Immer mehr verärgert PC-Spieler, hier switchen immer mehr auf die Konsole, die Grakahersteller ziehen sich aus dem High-End Desktop Markt zurück und entwickeln hauptsächlich GPUs für Konsolen und wenden sich anderen Hardwaresegmenten zu.
> 
> Ist zwar sehr viel Spekulation vorhanden, aber so könnte ich mir das ganze in ein paar Jahren vorstellen.


 
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Konsolen mit jeder neuen CPU und GPU Generation, die für den PC erscheint im Vergleich zu diesem weiter veraltern- die "aktuellen" Konsolen haben jetzt einen Höhepunkt erreicht; kommen keine Nachfolger werden sie so oder so in den nächsten maximal ~4-5 Jahren völlig in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden, da dann selbst Netbooks, Tablets oder bessere Smartphones mehr Leistung bieten



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> AMD entwickelt APUs, darauf konzentrieren sie sich. Die paar Grafikkarten, die sie unter dem Label "Radeon" verkaufen, fallen da kaum noch ins Gewicht und wenn in 10 Jahren der PC nur noch Nische ist, gibts eben nur noch einen Grafikprozessor für den PC, der Rest muss dann APUs kaufen.


 
Eine Konzentration auf APUs kann ich bei AMD jetzt und mittelfristig nicht feststellen; selbst wenn: eine APU kann beliebig leistungsfähig sein, bereits Llano kann es mit den "aktuellen" Konsolen aufnehmen



> Und noch paar Jährchen später erreichen die Cloud Gaming Services ihre Marktreife und dann sind auch die Herkömlichen Konsolen passe und man hat dann nur noch eine kleine Streaming Box vorm TV oder PC Schirm. Und Nvidia und Co stecken ihre Ressorcen in den Aufbau der Hostingcluster.


 
Ich denke die Angst vor den Streamingdiensten ist auch ein wesentlicher Faktor, der Microsoft und Sony davon abhält neue Konsolen zu veröffentlichen- immerhin könnten diese nach wenigern Jahren obsolet werden

Ich denke jedenfalls das Streaming eine sehr viel größere Gefahr für die Konsolen darstellt als für den PC; der PC und Streaming können sehr gut koexistieren; da Server in der Regel mit PC Technik oder sehr PC ähnlicher Technik aufgebaut sind lassen sich Cloudspiele sehr einfach auf den PC Portieren aber auch vom PC in die Cloud (idr. ist wohl überhaupt keine richtige Portierung nötig); auch vom Hardwarefortschritt auf der einen Plattform kann die andere 1:1 profitieren; der PC bleibt die unabhängige offline Alternative, die je nach Spielverhalten auch billiger sein kann und in manchen Regionen mit schlechtem Internet auch das einzig wahre ist (und die wird es immer geben)- die einzige Gefahr hier ist, dass einzelne Hersteller ihre Spiele aus DRM Überlegungen möglicherweise absichtlich nichtmehr in einer Offlineversion veröffentlichen aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass das nie den gesamten Markt treffen wird, wahrscheinlich nichtmal einen Großteil

Für die Konsolen sieht die Sache anders aus: hier bietet Cloudgaming bis auf die Abhängigkeit vom Internet nur Vorteile, auch von der Hardwareentwicklung profitieren die Konsolen nicht, da sie sich ja nicht laufend weiterentwickeln und schnell auf der Strecke bleiben; das einzige, was den Konsolen bleibt ist, dass man sie als Streamingclienten nutzen könnte aber dazu reicht auch die aktuelle Generation aus


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bis Streaming wirklich großflächig eingesetzt wird, wird noch viel Zeit vergehen. Genug um noch eine Konsolengeneration durch zu bringen. 

MS und Sony geraten ja nächstes Jahr unter Zugzwang, wenn die Wii U erscheint, da sie dann die schwächeren Produkte haben.


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube MS und Sony geraten eher wegen der immer mehr überhand nehmenden Raubkopiererei auf den Konsolen in Zugzwang. Die Wii U wird nicht sooo viel stärker wie die PS3 und XBox360. Bis man den Leistungsvorteil der Wii U wirklich sehen kann werden auch wieder 1-2 Jahre ins Land ziehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Und genau da sollten dann neue Konsolen raus kommen. Wahrscheinlich haben die dann auch einen zufälligerweise sehr ähnlichen Controller, wenn der von der Wii U gut ankommt.


----------



## Primer (14. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den aktuellen Werdegang so ansieht. Entwickler haben als Leadplattform fast nur noch die Konsolen, und der PC wird mit billigen Ports abgespeißt.
> Dann könnte folgendes passieren:
> Immer mehr verärgert PC-Spieler, hier switchen immer mehr auf die Konsole, die Grakahersteller ziehen sich aus dem High-End Desktop Markt zurück und entwickeln hauptsächlich GPUs für Konsolen und wenden sich anderen Hardwaresegmenten zu.
> 
> Ist zwar sehr viel Spekulation vorhanden, aber so könnte ich mir das ganze in ein paar Jahren vorstellen.



 Natürlich ist das alles Spekulatius und jeder wird eine eigene Meinung dazu haben, aber für mich stellt sich dann eine klare Verteuerung der Geräte heraus und damit ein gewiss verminderter Erfolg. Das relativ autarke Hardwaregerüst der PS2 hat ja auch funktioniert, aber ob das heute noch so ohne weiteres möglich ist? Alles geht aus Kostengründen Richtung "Plattform" basierter Hardware, es gibt zwar eine große Auswahl an Geräten und Herstellern, aber meist sind diese von der Hardware praktisch gleich.
Wie genau eine Konsolen GPU ohne NVIDIA oder AMD aussehen würde bleibt natürlich offen, aber ich zweifle dass sie das Potenzial hätten einer vorlaufenden Entwicklung ebenwürdig zu sein. Zumal sich (selbst wenn NV/AMD bleiben würden) wieder ein größerer Graben zwischen den Plattformen auftut, als er jetzt nicht ohnehin schon vorhanden ist. Viele Entwickler beschweren sich schon seit Jahren über die schwierige Hardware der PS3 (wäre sie erste gewesen könnte es auch anders sein), das würde aber in einem solche Zukunftsszenario sicher nicht einfacher werden. Entwickler müssten sich dann wieder vermehrt für eine Plattform entscheiden, da beide eventuell technisch nicht stemmbar sind. Das wir aber sicher nicht Ziel der Gesamten Industrie sein.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, wenn der Gaming-PC verschwindet, kommt  einfach eine 580 in die PS4 und nach ein paar Jahren wird halt ein  eigener Chip entwickelt, da der Markt dafür ja vorhanden ist.
> 
> NVIDIA und AMD hören dann ja nicht auf, Grakas zu produzieren.



Das wäre technisch im Moment nicht möglich

Achja zu dem Streaming-"Mist" sage ich jetzt mal lieber nichts, nur soviel: ich mag es nicht^^


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2011)

Nur mit Streaming könnte ich in Zukunft bestenfalls Spiele wie Lemmings zocken und keine Besserung in Sicht. 
Da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Dass man jetzt keine 580 in eine Konsole bekommt, weiß ich auch, aber das wird schon noch. 

In einem Desktop Case würde es aber funktionieren.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Konsolen mit jeder neuen CPU und GPU Generation, die für den PC erscheint im Vergleich zu diesem weiter veraltern- die "aktuellen" Konsolen haben jetzt einen Höhepunkt erreicht; kommen keine Nachfolger werden sie so oder so in den nächsten maximal ~4-5 Jahren völlig in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden, da dann selbst Netbooks, Tablets oder bessere Smartphones mehr Leistung bieten



Natürlich werden die Konsolen in 4-5 Jahren stark in den Hintergrund treten, da haben sie dann aber auch einen Lebenszyklus von mehr als 10 Jahren hinter sich.

Es ist aber beachtlich, was man nun nach ~6 Jahren noch alles raus holen kann. Vergleicht mal die Spiele von vor 4 Jahren mit den aktuellen Titeln wie Crysis 2, Killzone 3, BF3 usw.


----------



## Primer (14. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Natürlich werden die Konsolen in 4-5 Jahren stark in den Hintergrund treten, da haben sie dann aber auch einen Lebenszyklus von mehr als 10 Jahren hinter sich.
> 
> Es ist aber beachtlich, was man nun nach ~6 Jahren noch alles raus holen kann. Vergleicht mal die Spiele von vor 4 Jahren mit den aktuellen Titeln wie Crysis 2, Killzone 3, BF3 usw.



Nja die Grafik bekommt man aber auch locker oder gar besser mit einer 8800GT/GTX/GTS hin. Zaubern können PS3 und co. nicht. Das liegt einfach dran das die Software, sprich die Engines effizienter geworden sind, was aber jeder Hardware zu gute kommt. Die Konsolen haben lediglich zu dieser Situation beigetragen, da es für keinen großen Entwickler Sinn macht Engines zu schreiben die auf den Konsolen nicht laufen würden. Man behält also die alten und perfektioniert diese.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Natürlich werden die Konsolen in 4-5 Jahren stark in den Hintergrund treten, da haben sie dann aber auch einen Lebenszyklus von mehr als 10 Jahren hinter sich.
> 
> Es ist aber beachtlich, was man nun nach ~6 Jahren noch alles raus holen kann. Vergleicht mal die Spiele von vor 4 Jahren mit den aktuellen Titeln wie Crysis 2, Killzone 3, BF3 usw.



Die Grenze ist schon seit 2009 erreicht. Kein Konsolenspiel sieht besser aus als Uncharted 2. Langsam kommen auch die Spiele anderer Hersteller an das grafische Niveau von U2, aber 2009 ist dennoch das Jahr der Stagnation. Beeindruckt kann man von Spielen auf dem Niveau von Uncharted 2 auch nur sein, weil Konsolen seit Jahren im Grossen und Ganzen die Grafik des PC's vorgeben. Der PC ist den Konsolen schon länger eine Generation voraus. Mit Kepler wirds kein Problem sein die Samaritan-Techdemo von Epic mit einer Grafikkarte flüssig abzuspielen. Was heute und in naher Zukunft auf dem PC möglich ist und sein wird ist wesentlich beachtlicher als das was sich aus der uralten Konsolen-Hardware rausquetschen lässt. 

Über die Zukunft des PC's und der Konsolen braucht man m.E. nicht gross diskutieren. Es kommt die nächsten 2 Jahre ne neue Konsolen-Generation, alle Spiele (für PC & Konsole) werden auf Anhieb viel besser aussehen und Konsoleros und PC'ler sind 3, 4 Jahre die besten Freunde, weil erst nach so einer Zeit die Hardware der Konsolen voll ausgereizt werden kann. Nach 4, 5, 6 Jahren wird dann von PC'lern wieder gemeckert, weil die Konsolen den Fortschritt bei der Grafik von Multiplattformtiteln bremsen (zu Recht). Aber so schlimm wie zu diesen Zeiten wirds nicht mehr werden, glaub ich, denn die Zeiten mit unansehnlicher Grafik sind mit der nächsten Konsolen-Generation ein für alle mal vorbei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Soll dann die 680 die Leistung von 3 580ern haben?
Ich hoffe ja, dass die GTX666 die stärkste Karte wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Oktober 2011)

Die Demo soll auch mit 2 GTX 580 laufen. 3 waren nur für Präsentation.



> Ich hoffe ja, dass die GTX666 die stärkste Karte wird.


Wieso? Biste Satanist?


----------



## KrHome (15. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Es ist aber beachtlich, was man nun nach ~6 Jahren noch alles raus holen kann. Vergleicht mal die Spiele von vor 4 Jahren mit den aktuellen Titeln wie Crysis 2, Killzone 3, BF3 usw.


 Das täuscht. Vor 6 Jahren waren wir am PC alle noch in 1280x1024 unterwegs. Das heißt eine komplette Grafikkartengeneration geht nur für die 50% höhere Leistung, die Full HD benötigt drauf. Dann kann man Konsolenports in der Regel noch mit 4xSGSSAA d.h. nochmal mindestens 50% Leistungsverlust spielen... und trotzdem hat die PC Version noch Luft für bessere Effekte wie SSAO usw.

Ich hab die Tage 'nen Kumpel hier gehabt, der sich kürzlich eine PS3 gekauft hat und hab ihm auf der GTX560Ti (also echt kein High End) Stone Giant @ max Tess. @ 70fps und The Witcher 2 vorgeführt. Dem ist die Kinnlade runter geklappt. Mit Uncharted 2 und "best graphics ever" Gedöhns kommt der mir jetzt nicht mehr. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Demo soll auch mit 2 GTX 580 laufen. 3 waren nur für Präsentation.


Die Präsentation lief in Full HD mit 4xAA und 60fps. Full HD ohne AA mit 30 fps geht wohl sogar mit einer GTX580. Die Samaritan Demo hätte Nvidia auch als GTX580 Tech Demo rausbringen können.


----------



## Primer (15. Oktober 2011)

*KrHome *kann ich nur zustimmen, wenngleich ich SGSSAA übertrieben finde. 

Aber zu der nächsten Konsolen Hardware wollte ich noch was sagen, auch wenn ich das an anderer Stelle schon öfters mal angebracht habe. Sofern sich Sony und MS wieder auf Nvidia und AMD verlassen, können die kommenden Konsolen schon mal keine HighEnd Hardware mehr inne haben. Was 2005 mit dem Xeon (ca X1800) und dem RSX (ca 7900) möglich war ist heute nicht mehr möglich, einfach weil die GPUs für die Baugröße zu warm wären. Aktuell könnte man wohl irgendwas in Richtung GTX460-560 verbauen und diese Karten erreichen im Moment ca 60-70% der Leistung einer GTX580. Mit müh und Not könnten die Programmierer sicher eine GTX580 Leitungsmäßig schlagen, viel mehr würde es aber nicht werden. Eine GPU Generation später wären die PC Pedanten dann schon wieder massiv schneller, diese Situation unterscheidet sich aber signifikant von der aus 2005, wo die Konsolen Hersteller es noch geschafft haben aktuelle HighEnd GPUs zu verbauen. Hier war und ist die Konsolenhardware irgendwo mittig zwischen Geforce 7 und 8 einzuordnen(Praktisch, bzw. auf das Spiel bezogen), mit der nächsten Generation wird sich das Gleichgewicht aber weiter nach vorn verlagern.
Der von Split erwähnte Zyklus von 3-4Jahren ruhe, würde sich also nochmals verkürzen und der Lebenszyklus der Konsolen wird sicher nicht kleiner.

Zwar werden wir erst mal erleben das die Grafik einen Sprung macht, einfach weil man sich an vollkommen neu Engines wagt und diese werden über die Jahre auch sicher wieder effizienter, nur kommt das ganze wie gesagt jeder Art von Hardware zu gute. Grundsätzlich würde also, wenn man jetzt eine Konsole mit der obigen GPU auf den Markt bringt, kaum mehr nötig sein als eine GTX580 um über den GESAMTEN Lebenszyklus der Konsole grafisch mithalten zu können. Selbst wenn Die Konsolen erst mit der nächsten GPU Generation auf den Markt kommen, verändert sich nichts an der Situation, nur heißen die GPUs dann eben GTX680 und GTX660. 
Das Bild haben wir zwar jetzt auch schon mit der Geforce 8, welche die Konsolengrafik locker darstellt, jedoch in einer Auflösung die heute kaum mehr ein PC Spieler fährt. Wären wir heute immer noch bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024, so hätte spätestens die GTX4xx Serie keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr, einfach weil die Leistung von keinem Entwickler genutzt werden würde. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage welche Auflösungen wir zukünftig fahren werden, ob sich mehr als 1080p (oder eben 1920x1200) auf einer Monitorfläche von 24-27Zoll lohnt, wage ich aber mal zu bezweifeln. Gut ich hab noch keinen Realen Vergleich zwischen 1080p und 2560 x 1600 erlebt, dazu könnte je vielleicht mal jemand was sagen. Möglich wäre auch das MSAA durch SGSSAA abgelöst wird, da letzteres das gesamte Bild glättet und somit hochwertiger ist, aber auch da zweifle ich etwas. Weiterhin könnten auch neue Monitorformen zur weiteren Erhöhung der Auflösung beitragen, aber das ist mit momentan zu viel Spekulatius.

Aus meiner Sicht müssen die Grafikkartenhersteller zukünftig mehr in Spiel investieren oder ihnen bricht der HighEnd GPU Markt (welcher durchaus ertragreich ist, da hohe Margen) weg. Denn mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration setzt sich gewiss auch 1080p auf diesen durch und wie gesagt, viel mehr als eine GTX580 wäre nicht von nöten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab am Wochenende festgestellt, dass meine Frau eine Xbox mit Kinetic gekauft hat. 

Sie sagte als Grund, weil das viele haben und man damit gut Sport treiben kann ohne das Haus verlassen zu müssen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Keine Sorge, in zwei Wochen verschwindet das Teil im Kasten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal abwarte, ich beobachte, wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

Man ist mal par Tage nicht online und schon ist hier die Hölle los 
Hier gehts ja wieder ab


----------



## Maleth (18. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende festgestellt,  dass meine Frau eine Xbox mit Kinetic gekauft hat.
> 
> Sie sagte als Grund, weil das viele haben und man damit gut Sport treiben kann ohne das Haus verlassen zu müssen.



Dachte sich meine Mutter mit der Wii + dem dazugehörigen Fitness Programm auch


----------



## Bernardo_1989 (18. Oktober 2011)

oder mit move und der PS3, da kann man auch ganz gut Boxen  habs selber ist tatsächlich ziemlich geil mal was anderes...


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende festgestellt, dass meine Frau eine Xbox mit Kinetic gekauft hat.
> Sie sagte als Grund, weil das viele haben und man damit gut Sport treiben kann ohne das Haus verlassen zu müssen.



Ich musste meiner Frau auch mal das Balance Board für unsere Wii kaufen. Mittlerweile verstaubt das Ding in der Ecke, aber verkaufen darf ich es auch nicht, denn (O-Ton) "ich will das in der nächsten Zeit noch mal benutzen".

Diese nächste Zeit dauert mittlerweile Monate


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich musste meiner Frau auch mal das Balance Board für unsere Wii kaufen. Mittlerweile verstaubt das Ding in der Ecke, aber verkaufen darf ich es auch nicht, denn (O-Ton) "ich will das in der nächsten Zeit noch mal benutzen".
> 
> Diese nächste Zeit dauert mittlerweile Monate





Wenn hier schon das Wort Verstauben auftaucht
Meine Xbox360 die ich mir damals gekauft habe, ist nun auch schon seit rund 3 Monaten aus wenn nicht noch länger


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Oktober 2011)

Sport mit einer Wii/Xbox Knect/ PS Move... naaa klaaaaaaaar. 
Völiger blödsinn.


Zum Topic:

Ich hab einen PC und eine PS3. Den PC nutzte ich für Shooter, Chatten und so ein kram halt und die PS3 für Fifa und solche Games.
Es ist einfach geil sich Abends mit Kollegen zu treffen und ne Runde Fifa zu zocken


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Oktober 2011)

Das beste an den Konsolen ist einfach der Splitscreen wie ich finde!
Wie du schon sagtest einfach mal ein abend mit Kolegen eine Runde Fifa etc. zocken!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man den Luxus hat seinen Pc auch an den Fernseher anschließen zu können und noch ein paar Xbox Wireless Controller dazupackt steht dem Couch Vergnügen auch nichts mehr im Wege. Leider gibt es den Splitscreenmode meistens nur bei den Konsolenablegern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich musste meiner Frau auch mal das Balance Board für unsere Wii kaufen. Mittlerweile verstaubt das Ding in der Ecke, aber verkaufen darf ich es auch nicht, denn (O-Ton) "ich will das in der nächsten Zeit noch mal benutzen".
> 
> Diese nächste Zeit dauert mittlerweile Monate



Meine Frau hat aber inzwischen einen knackigeren Hintern, so ist das nicht. 
Und mit Inline Skatern hatte es sie auch noch nie, jetzt macht sie das (und hat mir auch ein paar gekauft), damit sind wir am Freitag an der Strandpromenade entlang gefahren.
Ist auch recht leicht, aber ich konnte als Kind gut Rollschuh laufen, das verlernt man so schnell nicht, ist ja fast das gleiche.
Mal schauen, wie es dann ist, wenn ich wieder bei ihr bin. 



Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wenn man den Luxus hat seinen Pc auch an den Fernseher anschließen zu können und noch ein paar Xbox Wireless Controller dazupackt steht dem Couch Vergnügen auch nichts mehr im Wege. Leider gibt es den Splitscreenmode meistens nur bei den Konsolenablegern.


 
Einfach einen zweiten PC besorgen und ihn an den zweiten Fernseher anschließen. 
OK, ist schon etwas teurer als auf der Konsole im Split Screen zu spielen, aber was solls...


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Ps3 für den Konsolen only Kram, wie FF, Uncharted, Heavy Rain und  Red Dead Redemption 

PC für Shooter, Strategie, Surfen, Musik, chatten und Rollenspiele ala Gothic, TES, Witcher.
Dazu ne Wii, weil ne Wii jeder hat und einfach die beklopptestebn Games drauf sind, für betrunkene Nächte...

4 Betrunkene mit Mario Kart, New Super Mario Bros oder Super Smash Bros Brawl sind einfach zu lustig!! Noch lustiger als nur betrunkene


----------



## Razor2408 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ach Jungs, jetzt werdet doch nicht utopisch!

Konsole UND PC? Das ist ja so als wäre man gleichzeitig Anhänger von Schalke und Dortmund, oder Bayern und 1860, oder HSV und Werder, oder Liverpool und Man United


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Es soll ja auch aufgeschlossene Menschen geben.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. Oktober 2011)

Evolution heißt das Stichwort. Der Genpool muss ständig mit frischem Blut angerreichert werden. Oder nennen wir es über den Tellerrand hinausschauen. Ihr werdet schon sehen, wer nachher der Dino ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch aufgeschlossene Menschen geben.


 
Es gibt welche, die sich dagegen sträuben aufgeschlossen zu sein.


----------



## orca113 (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich sehes wie plaggy, ausser das die Wii *gar *nicht geht.... Aber er hat ansonsten recht,es gibt einfach sachen wie zum Bespiel meine geliebten Gears Of War... die sind für mich einfach der Grund sich nur wegen ihnen b.z.w. der Serie eine Xbox zu kaufen. Seiner Zeit habe ich mir extra ne PS3 gekauft weil ich so begeistert war von Motorstorm und Uncharted... aber der PC ist auch irgendwie das mit Nerdfaktor und deshalb hält er sich mich und uns alle als Fans.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Nur hat die Wii mit den Mario Spielen die besten Jump&Runs, mit Zelda eines der besten Action Adventures und mit der Metroid Prime Trilogie ein paar der besten Shooter, aber das geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Jop, die Wii ist sehr beliebt, fast hätte meine Frau eine Wii gekauft aber sie hat die drei Konsolen getestet und die Xbox schnitt bei ihr am Besten ab, weil man keinen Controller in der Hand halten muss, eben wegen Kinetic.
Ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich die PS3 Teile sehe, mit den ollen Lampen dran.


----------



## KrHome (18. Oktober 2011)

Interessantes Statement aus der Gaming-Industrie:
Für den Bereich der stationären Konsolen geht man davon aus, dass es noch eine weitere Generation geben wird, _"aber dann war's das"_.

Die genaue Motivation für die Aussage wird nicht genannt, aber ich vermute, dass die Kosten/Nutzen Relation für viele Entwickler dann einfach nicht mehr stimmt. Beim PC haben wir das Problem heute schon und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Entwicklungskosten auch für den Konsolenmarkt zu hoch sein werden. Ob das allerdings schon bei der nächsten Generation der Fall sein wird, ist fraglich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es ne PS5 geben wird, weil sich dann Streaming schön langsam etabliert. Schööön langsam.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Nur hat die Wii mit den Mario Spielen die besten Jump&Runs, mit Zelda eines der besten Action Adventures und mit der Metroid Prime Trilogie ein paar der besten Shooter, aber das geht ja gar nicht.



/sign. 
Hab mir damals die Wii auch nur wegen Mariotiteln gekauft, die Grafik war mir egal.

Aber mal zum Thread dieser ist schon recht alt und es wird hier immernoch Diskutiert xD Ich versteh nicht was manche haben wer auf einer Konsole spielen will der soll sich eine Konsole kaufen beim PC eben umgekehrt. Was nun besser ist, ist doch jedem selber überlassen. Ich mein die einen mögen's so die anderen so versteh nicht warum hier im Thread immer die selben Argumente wiederholt werden wie toll der PC sei oder umgekehrt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Interessantes Statement aus der Gaming-Industrie:
> Für den Bereich der stationären Konsolen geht man davon aus, dass es noch eine weitere Generation geben wird, _"aber dann war's das"_.
> 
> Die genaue Motivation für die Aussage wird nicht genannt, aber ich vermute, dass die Kosten/Nutzen Relation für viele Entwickler dann einfach nicht mehr stimmt. Beim PC haben wir das Problem heute schon und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Entwicklungskosten auch für den Konsolenmarkt zu hoch sein werden. Ob das allerdings schon bei der nächsten Generation der Fall sein wird, ist fraglich.


 
Liegt halt daran, dass die Konsolenunterhaltung dann eben im Handy steckt, da wird alles gemacht und dann kommt der Kram direkt aus dem Netz, das Game wird einfach runtergeladen, nichts mehr mit DVD einlegen.
Ist eine normale Entwicklung.


----------



## Primer (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es ne PS5 geben wird, weil sich dann Streaming schön langsam etabliert. Schööön langsam.



Soll das eine Anspielung auf den Breitbandausbau sein?? Well, i am amused^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Nö, das war eine Anspielung auf unser Internet. Schööön langsam. 

Euer Ausbau bringt mir nichts.


----------



## Primer (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, das war eine Anspielung auf unser Internet. Schööön langsam.
> 
> Euer Ausbau bringt mir nichts.


 
 Deswegen ja, mir gehts da (vielleicht nicht soooo schlimm) ähnlich^^
Das einzige was bei uns unter die Erde gelegt wird, sind die zahlreichen Rentner aus den zwei *Seniorenheimen* . Wohlgemerkt ich leben auf nem *kleinen *Dorf!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, das war eine Anspielung auf unser Internet. Schööön langsam.
> 
> Euer Ausbau bringt mir nichts.


 
Dann musst du als Österreicher eben nach Deutschland kommen. 
Hat doch vor ein paar Jahrzehnten auch super geklappt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich wohne in der Pampa und hab nur DSL4000, also nichts mit Streaming und deswegen wird noch viel Zeit vergehen, bis sich das in Europa durchsetzt. In zivilisierten Ländern wie Japan oder Südkorea wird das wesentlich schneller gehen.

@quanti
Der Plan steht, der Rest folgt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Willst du streamen, musst du eben da hingehen, wo man das machen kann.


----------



## KrHome (18. Oktober 2011)

Die zwei Typen aus dem Interview beziehen sich schon auf die technischen (also grafischen) Möglichkeiten und nicht auf neue Konzepte wie Streaming oder Gaming Handys.

Im Gegenteil, wenn es keine bessere Technik gibt, wird die vorhandene immer billiger und es besteht gar kein Bedarf mehr an Streaming, da sich jeder für ein paar Euro die Hardware selber kaufen kann. Die Publisher werden natürlich trotzdem versuchen Streaming wegen der Kundenbindung zu etablieren, aber wie gut das dann letztlich funktioniert, bleibt abzuwarten. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn es nur noch Streming Angebote gibt, sich wieder Marktlücken für Independent Entwickler auftun, die dann damit werben, dass man ihre Games "richtig" kaufen kann.


----------



## Primer (18. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann musst du als Österreicher eben nach Deutschland kommen.
> Hat doch vor ein paar Jahrzehnten auch super geklappt.


 
Nja zumindest eine gewisse Zeit^^
(Würd gern schärfer Antworten, aber mein Punktekonto ist noch jungfräulich und das ist auch gut so)

EDIT : DSL 2000

EDIT2:
Es geht auch Browser:
Unreal Tournament 3 als Browsergame: Bessere Grafik als die Konsolenversion - Optik der Samaritan-Grafikdemo vorstellbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> (Würd gern schärfer Antworten, aber mein Punktekonto ist noch jungfräulich und das ist auch gut so)


 
Da musst du aber schon was sehr merkwürdiges Schreiben, wenn du auf einmal 5 Punkte kassieren willst.


----------



## Primer (18. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da musst du aber schon was sehr merkwürdiges Schreiben, wenn du auf einmal 5 Punkte kassieren willst.



 Is wie im echten Leben, wer einmal anfängt hört nicht mehr auf


----------



## orca113 (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nur hat die Wii mit den Mario Spielen die besten Jump&Runs, mit Zelda eines der besten Action Adventures und mit der Metroid Prime Trilogie ein paar der besten Shooter, aber das geht ja gar nicht.


 
Ne sorry,ich halte von dem Ding einfach nix... wär ich was jünger hätte ich Spass dran denke ich. Aber irgendwie hat die wie b.z.w. Nintendo was kindliches.

Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich im allgemeinen net viel von diesem neuartigen Controller Kram halte.


----------



## PC-Profi (18. Oktober 2011)

Eindeutig PC:
1-DX 11 konsole nur schlechte DX9
2-Günstigere Spiele,
3-Strategie Spiele wie zb die Total War rheie nur auf PC
4-hab mir mal die x box von meinem bruder ausgelihen zweks GTA udn musste sagen das die Konsole im vergleich zu meinem Pc exrem laut war weil die DVD ständig geladen werden muss, einfach eine zu mutung.
5-Konsole günstiger beim anschaffen

also 4 zu 1 für PC


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ne sorry,ich halte von dem Ding einfach nix... wär ich was jünger hätte ich Spass dran denke ich. Aber irgendwie hat die wie b.z.w. Nintendo was kindliches.
> 
> Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich im allgemeinen net viel von diesem neuartigen Controller Kram halte.


Ähm, ich bin 32 und habe kein Problem damit, ausserdem gibt es genug erwachsene Sachen für die Wii.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Oktober 2011)

Nee, da rumzuhampeln gebe ich mir nicht. Bewegungssteuerung ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn, aber es gibt ja genug Menschen die drauf stehen. Nintendo ist generell nix für mich, wüsste auf Anhieb keinen Titel den ich gerne mal spielen würde. 
Zelda und Mario mochte ich noch nie, Halo gefällt mir vom Stil her um Längen besser als Metroid und viel mehr hat die Wii nicht zu bieten. Die Xbox hat Live und tolle Exklusivtitel, einen genialen Controller und grafisch ist sie in Ordnung. Die PS3 hat mindestens genau so gute Exklusivgames (wenn ich nur an Shadow of the Colossus denke), Onlineservice ganz nett und ein paar coole Gimicks wie BluRay. 
Der PC hat außer der Grafik und der besseren Steuerung in Strategiespielen und manchen Shootern für mich keine Vorteile.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe kein einziges Hampel-Game, ausser Wii Sports und würde so was auch nicht kaufen. Es ging ja um das Vorurteil, dass die Wii nur für Kinder ist, was einfach nicht stimmt. Wenn einem die Genres nicht liegen, ist das eine andere Sache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, ich bin 32 und habe kein Problem damit, ausserdem gibt es genug erwachsene Sachen für die Wii.


 
Jop, ein Pr0n Programm und der Controller ist dann der *****, den du dir in den ***** stecken kannst.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde schon sagen, dass die hauptsächliche Zielgruppe der Wii die Casualgamer sind (worunter sich viele Kinder befinden), aber bei der riesigen Spieleauswahl ist genug für Erwachsene dabei. 
Also die Kinder sollen lieber Wii spielen als bei Ego Shootern mit Piepsstimme auf dicke Hose zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Den Kindern ist die Plattform letztendlich egal, auch die Grafik. Sie sind nur auf Spielspaß aus, für sie muss das stimmen und das fängt eben mit dem Genre an.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Kinder sollen lieber Wii spielen als bei Ego Shootern mit Piepsstimme auf dicke Hose zu machen.



LoL davon kann ich ein Lied singen. 
Ich zock recht oft MW2 manchmal lag Ops auf der PS3 und ohne Witz jeder zweite der ein Headset hat, sind meist kleine Kinder die einen so auf den....gehen.
Und wie sie ins Mikro immer schreien. -.-'


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Oktober 2011)

Wobei man als Kind eben recht anspruchslos ist - sogut wie jede Umsetzung, egal wie schlecht sie auch ist, eines bekannten Disney Films begeistert meine 9 jährige Schwester beim spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ein Pr0n Programm und der Controller ist dann der *****, den du dir in den ***** stecken kannst.


Schade, dass es eine Xbox geworden ist, was? 


ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich würde schon sagen, dass die hauptsächliche Zielgruppe der Wii die Casualgamer sind (worunter sich viele Kinder befinden), aber bei der riesigen Spieleauswahl ist genug für Erwachsene dabei.
> Also die Kinder sollen lieber Wii spielen als bei Ego Shootern mit Piepsstimme auf dicke Hose zu machen.


Ich habe nur zwei Shooter und einer davon ist für die Wii. 
Natürlich gibt es wegen dem Casual Hype einen Haufen Müll, aber ich komme locker auf über 20 interessante Games, ohne Shooter und das reicht mMn für eine Konsole, da die Downloads ja auch noch interessant sind. SNES rules!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wobei man als Kind eben recht anspruchslos ist - sogut wie jede Umsetzung, egal wie schlecht sie auch ist, eines bekannten Disney Films begeistert meine 9 jährige Schwester beim spielen.


 
Jop, ist eben so, die Kinder haben andere Kriterien.
Selbst die blöden Harry Potter Games, einer bekloppter als der andere und trotzdem wurde der Müll gespielt.

Wobei ich die Lego Games aber lustig fand. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Schade, dass es eine Xbox geworden ist, was?



Konsolen kommen mir ja nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Du hast Lego Harry Potter gespielt?


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Oktober 2011)

Harry Potter 2 hab ich auf der PS1 wirklich sehr lange gespielt.  Die bekannten Charaktere, das zu damaligen Zeiten riesige, frei begehbare Hogwarts und die Minispielchen haben mich stundenlang unterhalten. Heute würde ich so ein Spiel nach einer Stunde wieder verkaufen, was eigentlich Schade ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Oktober 2011)

@Quanti

Wie Konsolen kommen dir nicht ins Haus, da sollte man deiner Frau mal nen Tipp zur Wii geben


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du hast Lego Harry Potter gespielt?


 
Glücklicherweise nicht. 
Nur das erste Star Wars, das zweite dann nicht mehr, ich warte jetzt, bis das mal bei einer Gaming Zeitung bei ist, bisher Fehlanzeige.



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Harry Potter 2 hab ich auf der PS1 wirklich sehr lange gespielt.  Die bekannten Charaktere, das zu damaligen Zeiten riesige, frei begehbare Hogwarts und die Minispielchen haben mich stundenlang unterhalten. Heute würde ich so ein Spiel nach einer Stunde wieder verkaufen, was eigentlich Schade ist.



Der letzte Teil war extrem mies, trotzdem wurde der Kram gekauft. 



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @Quanti
> 
> Wie Konsolen kommen dir nicht ins Haus, da sollte man deiner Frau mal nen Tipp zur Wii geben


 
Konsolen haben im Haus nichts zu suchen. 
Wenn sie das Ding anschleppt, wandert es gleich in den Mülleimer.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ein Pr0n Programm und der Controller ist dann der *****, den du dir in den ***** stecken kannst.


 Beste antwort des tages 

Danke


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein interessanter Test auf CB zum Thema Weiterentwicklung auf dem PC.
Dort treten Grafikkarten und Games von 2005 (Startjahr XBox 360) bis heute, gegeneinander an.

Bericht: Grafikkarten Evolution - ComputerBase


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

natürlich pc`s, wahre gamers benutzen keine kiddy konsole


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, sie benutzen lieber ein stromfressendes, innovationsloses System, dass nur mit der Rohleistung punkten kann.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (19. Oktober 2011)

PC Absolut, obwohl ich sagen muss mache Spiele machen mit dem X-Box Controller richtig Spaß  ....natürlich mit Pc Grafik


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Richtig, sie benutzen lieber ein stromfressendes, innovationsloses System, dass nur mit der Rohleistung punkten kann.


 
Es gibt durchaus Stromsparende Systeme, in der PCGH Print war letztens ein interessanter beitrag über den Verbrauch von Grafikkarten und wie Nvidia und AMD dagegen angehen.
Innovativ los?!
Nur mit Rohleistung? Was kann man den auf der PS3/Xbox machen was man auf dem PC nicht machen kann? 
Der PC ist immer noch deutlich vielseitiger als jede Konsole...


----------



## Madz (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Richtig, sie benutzen lieber ein stromfressendes, innovationsloses System, dass nur mit der Rohleistung punkten kann.


 Lol, was für eine unzutreffende, hohle Propagandaphrase. Schau dir mal BF3 auf der Konsole und auf einem hochgerüsteten Rechner an! Dazwischen liegen Welten. Von der viel bessere PC Steuerung will ich jetzt garnicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer gilt, jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Auch wenn viele es scheinbar nicht kapieren und von sich selbst immer auf die Algemeinheit schließen. Fakt ist, es gibt da draußen Menschen, welche keine M+T zum zocken wollen/brauchen und keine supa dupa Grafik benötigen und diese Gruppe der Konsoleros wurde in den letzten Jahren zur größeren Mehrheit. Und diese Zielgruppe wird nunmal immer bevorzugter bedient($$$). Und ich glaube nicht das sich diese Situation mit ner neuen Konsolengen verbessern wird. Das Thema konsolenangepasstes Gameplay/Steuerung/Interface und Co. (aktuelles Bsp. Skyrim) wird dadurch für die Pcler auch nicht besser.


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

SmOOthr3D schrieb:


> PC Absolut, obwohl ich sagen muss mache Spiele machen mit dem X-Box Controller richtig Spaß  ....natürlich mit Pc Grafik


 
richtig, xbox360 controller ist am pc pflicht 

am pc kann ich alles machen... zocken, filme schauen,  musik hören, zeug runterhalden und und und, besser zielen mit der maus und abgehen ansonsten mit top grafik zocken mit schöne kantenglättung. kein zick zack wie auf der konsole xD

ach der thread ist voll fürn arsch sowie xbox360 vs. ps3 oder cod mw3 vs. bf3


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

Commander schrieb:


> ach der thread ist voll fürn arsch sowie xbox360 vs. ps3 oder cod mw3 vs. bf3



Och, na ja. Größtenteils hat es in diesem Thread viel Spaß über dieses Thema (angemessen) zu diskutieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Lol, was für eine unzutreffende, hohle Propagandaphrase. Schau dir mal BF3 auf der Konsole und auf einem hochgerüsteten Rechner an! Dazwischen liegen Welten. Von der viel bessere PC Steuerung will ich jetzt garnicht erst anfangen.


Und wieso schaut es auf dem PC besser aus? 
Wegen der höheren Rohleistung. 
Bei der Steuerung bei Shootern stimme ich euch zu, aber seit geraumer Zeit (Jahrzehnten), gibt es auch andere Genres. 

Dass man mit einem PC mehr machen kann als mit einer Konsole, ist klar, aber das hat nichts mit Innovationen zu tun. 
Was gabs denn seit Doom grossartig neues? Ich meine jetzt Sachen, die einem ein neues Spielerlebnis bieten. 
Das Einzige was der PC vor den Konsolen hatte, war 3D Gaming, alles andere ist nur eine Steigerung der Rohleistung. 

Alternative Sachen kommen fast ausschliesslich von den Konsolen, meistens sogar nur von Nintendo. Ich will manchmal halt was neues und nicht immer diese aufgewärmten Sachen. Ok, die gibt es auf allen Systemen, aber beim PC ist es schon extrem.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

Toll die einzige Innovation die Konsolen haben und PCs nicht ist die Bewegungssteuerung, das ist aber auch das einzige.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Toll die einzige Innovation die Konsolen haben und PCs nicht ist die Bewegungssteuerung, das ist aber auch das einzige.



Für zwei meiner absoluten Lieblings-Spieleserien gibt es beispielsweise auf dem PC, noch nicht mal annähernd adäquaten Ersatz: _Mario_, und vor allem _Legend of Zelda_. Und innovativ sind diese Serien allemal!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

Und was meinste wie viel es auf dem PC gibt was es auf ner Konsole nicht gibt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Toll die einzige Innovation die Konsolen haben und PCs nicht ist die Bewegungssteuerung, das ist aber auch das einzige.


Bongo-Controller beim Gamecube, der DS, der Wii U Controller, richtige Offline Multplayer Games wie Mario Fussball und Kart, usw. 

Das meiste was man auf einem Controller findet ist auch von Nintendo. Die haben sich beim NES das durchgehende Steuerkreuz patentieren lassen. Die Schultertasten und der Analogstick sind auch von ihnen.

Ach ja, MMO und Strategie sind nicht PCexklusiv.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und was meinste wie viel es auf dem PC gibt was es auf ner Konsole nicht gibt...


 
Außer ein paar wenig innovativen Strategiespielen mittlerweile so gut wie gar keine PC-exklusiven, innovativen Vollpreis-Titel mehr, da selbst das altehrwürdige (und technisch innovative) Crysis nicht mehr PC-exklusiv ist, und _nahezu_ jeder große Titel auch für die Konsolen umgesetzt wird.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich rede hier nicht von einzelnen Genres, da das Geschmackssache ist, sondern von einem neuen Spielerlebnis. 

Wo bleibt mein Holodeck?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt  Ich finde es am besten wenn man einfach beides hat ^^ Hab ja auch n PC und eine PS3. Eine alte Nintendo Gamecube hätte ich auch mal wieder gerne, schön zu 4. Supermario Smash Brothers zocken


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Stimmt  Ich finde es am besten wenn man einfach beides hat ^^ Hab ja auch n PC und eine PS3. Eine alte Nintendo Gamecube hätte ich auch mal wieder gerne, schön zu 4. Supermario Smash Brothers zocken


 
Das sowieso. Mein PC wartet sehnsüchtig auf Bf3 und Batman Arkham City, und meine PS3 scharrt schon mit den Hufen für Uncharted 3


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

@FLM
Genau das meine ich. Das ist halt was anderes, als wenn ständig irgendwelche Games raus kommen, wo nur die Grafik verbessert wurde. Im Shooterbereich sieht's da ja sehr traurig aus.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Oktober 2011)

metro last light wird ein hardwarefresser.

Ich finde den sony pad design deutlich besser als m$ xbox360 pad, in form von logitech rumblepad2 was Durch M$ änderung am Dx zugriff die rumble funktion entzogen wurde DANKE M$

blöd bei rennspielen wie NFS insbesondere ältere Spiele wie carbon oder pro street vor dem patch klappte das noch. ~2007-2008


----------



## TheMiz (19. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Interessantes Statement aus der Gaming-Industrie:
> Für den Bereich der stationären Konsolen geht man davon aus, dass es noch eine weitere Generation geben wird, _"aber dann war's das"_.


Völliger Schwachsinn.
Keiner der drei Großen (MS, Sony, Nintendo) wird den anderen freiwillig das Feld überlassen, die verdienen mit den Konsolen einen Haufen Geld, auch wenn sie zu Beginn subventionieren müssen.  Und selbst WENN einer, oder gar alle, keine Konsolen mehr planen wird halt eine andere Firma nachrücken welche die Lücke schliesst, so ist es immer und überall, in jedem Business. Da kann auch das ach so tolle Streaming oder die "Gaming"-Handys (LOL) nicht dagegen machen, denn es gibt, auch in Zukunft, noch VIEL zu viele Nachteile. Und damit meine ich gar nicht die schlechten Leitungen sondern die ständige Abhängigkeit von den Anbietern, auf Konsolen oder PC kann man im Single-Player zocken wenn mal die Server ausfallen, bei Onlive etc. wird das nicht mehr gehen. Der Retail-Markt (Spiele im Laden kaufen) würde auch KOMPLETT wegfallen und dieser Verlust wird bei den heutigen und vor allem noch teureren zukünftigen Spielen SEHR STARK ins Gewicht fallen - mehr als viele denken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Außer ein paar wenig innovativen Strategiespielen mittlerweile so gut wie gar keine PC-exklusiven, innovativen Vollpreis-Titel mehr, da selbst das altehrwürdige (und technisch innovative) Crysis nicht mehr PC-exklusiv ist, und _nahezu_ jeder große Titel auch für die Konsolen umgesetzt wird.....


 
Ich finde das sowieso immer albern, wenn mit PC Exklusiven Titel angekommen wird und darunter sind dann nur Strategiespiele und der Onlinemist.
Den Kram will auch niemand auf der Konsole spielen. 

Aber Tekken würde ich gerne mal aufm PC spielen.


----------



## Primer (19. Oktober 2011)

Nja, fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen das die meisten PS3 und 360 Exklusives Actionspiele sind^^


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde das sowieso immer albern, wenn mit PC Exklusiven Titel angekommen wird und darunter sind dann nur Strategiespiele und der Onlinemist.
> Den Kram will auch niemand auf der Konsole spielen.



Jaja, so sagt man dann wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Ich weis noch gut wie PS3 und XBox360 frisch released waren und mancher Konsolero gemeint hat es ist nur noch eine Zeitfrage bis er Maus und Tastatur an die Konsole anschliesen und vernünftige Strategiespiele zocken kann.



> Aber Tekken würde ich gerne mal aufm PC spielen.


Street Fighter X Tekken wird nun doch für den PC erscheinen - capcom, street fighter 4, tekken 6, street fighter x tekken


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Oktober 2011)

@the miz

Du verstehst das ganz falsch. Die Konsolen und der Markt ändern sich und keine Firma überlässt hier einer andern den Markt. 
Sony hat ja schon gesagt, das die nächste Konsole in der Herstellung deutlich günstiger werden soll als es bisher der Fall gewesen war. Genauso werden Sony & Co. einen online zwang für die Next Gen Konsolen vorraussetzen.
Spiele wird man vermutlich noch im Laden kaufen können muss sie aber spätestens auf der heimischen Konsole online aktivieren. Origin und Steam machen es schon vor. Ds Ausleihen und Tauschen von Games würde damit wegfallen und den Umsatz steigern. Vermutlich wir ein Spiel nur mit dem Aktivierten User Profil zu benutzen sein.

Da die guten Tablet PC immer schneller werden und die Konsolenhersteller möglichst Stromsparende und effiziente Hardware die genug Leistung zur Verfügung stellt in ihre neusten Produkte verbauen werden ist es anzunehmen das sich die Konsolen in der übernächsten Gen deutlich von dem was wir bisher kennen unterscheiden.
Es ist auch anzunehmen, das Apple in Zukunft auch was vom Kuchen abhaben will.

Kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, dass in 10 Jahren man mit dem Tablet ohne Kabel auf einem 50" TV in 3d zocken kann.


----------



## acc (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Toll die einzige Innovation die Konsolen haben und PCs nicht ist die Bewegungssteuerung, das ist aber auch das einzige.


 
als wenn die konsolen bewegungssteuerung erfunden hätten. was übrig bleibt, ist die tatsache, das konsolen nichts innovatives haben, von rohleistung ganz zu schweigen .


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Den Rest und worum es mir eigentlich geht, hast du wohl nicht gelesen, oder halt einfach ignoriert. 

Wo gabs am PC denn vor der Wii eine vergleichbare Steuerung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jaja, so sagt man dann wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Ich weis noch gut wie PS3 und XBox360 frisch released waren und mancher Konsolero gemeint hat es ist nur noch eine Zeitfrage bis er Maus und Tastatur an die Konsole anschliesen und vernünftige Strategiespiele zocken kann.



Ein Konsolenspieler will keine Strategie Spiele auf der Konsole spielen, ganz einfach, so schwer zu verstehen? 



Rolk schrieb:


> Street Fighter X Tekken wird nun doch für den PC erscheinen - capcom, street fighter 4, tekken 6, street fighter x tekken


 
Das ist Street Fighter, nicht die original Tekken Serie. Außerdem guck dir doch mal den letzen Street Fighter für PC an. Der letzte Schrott, auf der Konsole war das Game deutlich besser und sah auch noch besser aus.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Konsolenspieler will keine Strategie Spiele auf der Konsole spielen, ganz einfach, so schwer zu verstehen?



Das meinst du mein Freund. Sicher, mittlerweile dürften es die meisten Konsolenspieler aufgegeben haben mit guten Strategiespielen versorgt zu werden, aber wie die aktuellen Konsolen noch neu waren sah das anderst aus.




> Das ist Street Fighter, nicht die original Tekken Serie. Außerdem guck dir doch mal den letzen Street Fighter für PC an. Der letzte Schrott, auf der Konsole war das Game deutlich besser und sah auch noch besser aus.


Das habe ich und im Leben sah das auf der Konsole nicht besser aus. 
Im Gegenteil, ich bin richtig erschrocken weil ich dachte der Unterschied wäre bei so einem Spiel nur minimal.

Edit:
Mir fällt gerade ein das es ja schon wieder einen neuen Teil gibt. ich meinte den vorletzten Teil. Den letzen hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, aber gibts da optisch überhaupt Unterschiede?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt auch ein paar Strategie Spiele für die Konsolen, aber viele sind es halt nicht. Mit Move, oder der Wiimote, klappt die Steuerung auch ganz gut. 

So gross ist die Auswahl am PC dann auch wieder nicht, denn ausser SC2 und Dawn of War fällt mir nicht viel ein.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

Da gibt es schon ein paar. Ich war gerade mal in Steam und das listet mir 314 Einträge unter der Rubrik Stategie auf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du die Kategorie "Sinnvolle Einträge"?


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

War das jetzt ein kleiner "contra Steam" Seitenhieb oder bin ich gerade schwer von Begriff?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin selber bei Steam, aber wenn man dort auf Strategie klickt, kommen wirklich alle Sachen, die darunter registriert sind, egal ob gut oder schlecht.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

Das da viele olle Schinken dabei sind ist klar, aber es sind auch genug gute Sachen dabei und manches kenne ich schlicht und ergreifend noch gar nicht.

Da hast du mal eine Liste der Spiele die ich selbst ab und zu spiele:

-Starcraft 2
-Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
-Shogun 2
-Company of Heroes
-Panzer Corps
-Sins of a Solar Empire
-Dawn of War
-Dawn of War 2
-Ruse
 -Gratuitois Space Battles


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei SC2 hab ich mir die CE für 40€ neu gekauft  und Dawn of War steht auf der Einkaufsliste. 
Ruse gibt es auch für die PS3 und ist Move kompatibel. 

Es sind halt nicht viele Musthave-Titel dabei, aber das ist überall so.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Oktober 2011)

Bitte merken: Street Fighter X Tekken ist kein Tekken!


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

Auf Steam wurden gerade erst alle Down of War Teile für einen Appel und ein Ei verscherbelt. 
Das mit den Musthave-Titeln ist eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks was das Musthave wieder relativiert. 


Edit:



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bitte merken: Street Fighter X Tekken ist kein Tekken!


 
Das weis ich auch, aber es kommt des Sache am PC noch am nächsten denke ich mal. Vielleicht wird es ja sogar besser als Tekken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das mit Dawn of War habe ich mitbekommen, allerdings läuft mein PC zur Zeit nicht. 

Ich hab's heute schon erwähnt, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind, aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob fast nur noch Shooter raus kommen.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

Kann schon sein das immer mehr Shooter rauskommen. Vielleicht werden die Shooter aber auch nur am meisten gehypt und der Rest geht in den ganzen Meldungen nur unter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ist auch der Grund, weswegen ich fast alle Plattformen zu Hause habe und für alles extra Magazine kaufe, da ich gerne alternative Sachen spiele.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich nutze den zunehmenden Preisverfall bei Spielen aus und greife alternative Spiele die ich in der Vergangenheit ausgelassen habe billig ab. Das reicht für die 3fache Zeit die ich eigentlich zum zocken übrig hätte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das meinst du mein Freund. Sicher, mittlerweile dürften es die meisten Konsolenspieler aufgegeben haben mit guten Strategiespielen versorgt zu werden, aber wie die aktuellen Konsolen noch neu waren sah das anderst aus.


 
Nö, sie haben es nicht aufgegeben, sie waren nie daran interessiert.
Der normale Konsolero will schnell und unkompliziert kurzzeitige Unterhaltung haben, das bietet ihm die Konsole.
Er hat keine Lust ein paar Stunden vor dem Ding zu verbringen um seine Pixelarmee zu verlagern und irgendwelchen Kram zu bauen und dann zu warten, was passiert.
Das dauert alles viel zu lange, das Leben ist zu kurz um sich den Kram anzutun.
In der Zeit, in der du deine Strategie ausfeilst, hat er schon ein schneller Game durchgespielt, war mit seinen Freunden im Kino, hat seinen Kram bei Facebook eingegeben und hat seiner Freundin einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet (), denn im Gegensatz zu Strategie Gamern aufm PC haben Konsolenleute noch ein Leben außerhalb der Spielzone.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich nutze den zunehmenden Preisverfall bei Spielen aus und greife alternative Spiele die ich in der Vergangenheit ausgelassen habe billig ab. Das reicht für die 3fache Zeit die ich eigentlich zum zocken übrig hätte.


Und das sagst du einem mit knapp 40 noch zu zockenden Games. 

@quanti 
Ok, dann bin ich kein normaler Consolero, denn ich sitze manchmal um die 10h durchgehend bei einem Game.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @quanti
> Ok, dann bin ich kein normaler Consolero, denn ich sitze manchmal um die 10h durchgehend bei einem Game.


 
Hast du Frau und Kinder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Na zum Glück nicht, will ja was vom Leben haben.


----------



## acc (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Den Rest und worum es mir eigentlich geht, hast du wohl nicht gelesen, oder halt einfach ignoriert.
> 
> Wo gabs am PC denn vor der Wii eine vergleichbare Steuerung?


 
das war eine allgemeine feststellung, das derartige steuerungssysteme nicht wirklich neu sind. nntendo hat in den massenmarkt gebracht, mehr aber auch nicht. innovativ ist dann doch was anderes.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Du hast behauptet, dass es sowas vorher schon gab, also hätte ich gerne ein Beispiel.


----------



## acc (19. Oktober 2011)

ir-tracker sind gestensteuerungssysteme und in der sim-szene ein uralter hut, um mal beim pc zu bleiben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ok, hab das mal gegoogelt, nur weiss ich nicht, was man damit grossartig zocken soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Na zum Glück nicht, will ja was vom Leben haben.


 
Tja, das ist eben der Unterschied.
Früher waren meine Bekannten auch PC Gamer, jetzt haben sie Familie, Kinder, das ganze Zeugs eben...  und da hast du einfach nicht mehr die Zeit und die Lust, dich mit dem PC abzuärgern, wenn mal was wieder nicht läuft und stundenlang davorhängen geht sowieso nicht mehr, denn ständig will ja einer was von einem.
Daher Konsole: Game einlegen, spielen und nach eine halben Stunde ist dann Schluss.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das sind dann aber keine Consoleros, sondern Casual Gamer.


----------



## acc (19. Oktober 2011)

es geht um das funktionsprinzip. der unterschied liegt im "eingabemedium", letztendlich ist es egal, ob man nun den ganzen körper einbezieht, irgendeinen stick oder einfach nur den kopf. gezockt wird damit vor allen simulationen, nichts ist einfacher als die blickrichtung mittels leichten kopfdrehungen zu beeinflussen .


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich meinen Kopf drehe, dreht sich auch das Bild am Monitor?
Wie sehe ich das dann, wenn ich woanders hinsehe?

Sorry, der musste sein. 

Was bringt mir das coolste Funktionsprinzip, wenn es keiner wirklich umsetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine Consoleros, sondern Casual Gamer.


 
Für mich sind das Konsoleros.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Tja, wayne. 
Wenn jemand nur gelegentlich mal ne halbe Stunde spielt, ist er Casual Gamer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, sie haben es nicht aufgegeben, sie waren nie daran interessiert.
> Der normale Konsolero will schnell und unkompliziert kurzzeitige Unterhaltung haben, das bietet ihm die Konsole.
> Er hat keine Lust ein paar Stunden vor dem Ding zu verbringen um seine Pixelarmee zu verlagern und irgendwelchen Kram zu bauen und dann zu warten, was passiert.
> Das dauert alles viel zu lange, das Leben ist zu kurz um sich den Kram anzutun.
> In der Zeit, in der du deine Strategie ausfeilst, hat er schon ein schneller Game durchgespielt, war mit seinen Freunden im Kino, hat seinen Kram bei Facebook eingegeben und hat seiner Freundin einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet (), denn im Gegensatz zu Strategie Gamern aufm PC haben Konsolenleute noch ein Leben außerhalb der Spielzone.



Aus diesem Post geht eigentlich nur deine persönliche Geringschätzung von Strategiespielen hervor. Das ist einfach nur ein behinderter Flame, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Er hat ja auch Frau und Kind, also ist er Casual Gamer.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, sie haben es nicht aufgegeben, sie waren nie daran interessiert.
> Der normale Konsolero will schnell und unkompliziert kurzzeitige Unterhaltung haben, das bietet ihm die Konsole.
> Er hat keine Lust ein paar Stunden vor dem Ding zu verbringen um seine Pixelarmee zu verlagern und irgendwelchen Kram zu bauen und dann zu warten, was passiert.
> Das dauert alles viel zu lange, das Leben ist zu kurz um sich den Kram anzutun.
> In der Zeit, in der du deine Strategie ausfeilst, hat er schon ein schneller Game durchgespielt, war mit seinen Freunden im Kino, hat seinen Kram bei Facebook eingegeben und hat seiner Freundin einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet (), denn im Gegensatz zu Strategie Gamern aufm PC haben Konsolenleute noch ein Leben außerhalb der Spielzone.


 
Soso, du willst mir also erzählen das der gemeine Konsolero lieber den 5ten Aufguss von Shooter XY zockt. Das ist ja auch viel einfacher, weils ja eh nur ne billige Kopie vom Vorgänger ist und man schon alles kennt und sich nicht gross reindenken muss. Nach (halb) durchzockter Nacht kann man sich dann auch auf die Schultern klopfen, weil man das neueste Game schon einen Tag früher durch hat wie die Kollegen und sich neuen "Herausforderungen" stellen kann. 

Die Zielgruppe gibt es natürlich und wird von den Publishern gehegt und gepflegt, aber auf alle trifft das zum Glück noch nicht zu. Komischerweise waren bei mir im Bekanntenkreis früher einige Konsolenspieler und haben sich einen austauschbaren Shooter nach dem anderen reingezogen und heute im "gesetzteren" Alter zocken sie fast nur noch so Zeugs wie Guild Wars oder solche ominösen Strategiespiele.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Post geht eigentlich nur deine persönliche Geringschätzung von Strategiespielen hervor. Das ist einfach nur ein behinderter Flame, ganz ehrlich.



Nö, das ist kein Flame, und ein behinderter schon mal gar nicht. Es ist seine Meinung, der ich mich im übrigen voll und ganz anschliesse!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Post geht eigentlich nur deine persönliche Geringschätzung von Strategiespielen hervor. Das ist einfach nur ein behinderter Flame, ganz ehrlich.


 
Nein, aus diesem Post geht hervor, dass viele Konsolenspieler andere Prioritäten haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kenne wesentlich mehr Consoleros als PCler und die verhalten sich nicht so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Soso, du willst mir also erzählen das der gemeine Konsolero lieber den 5ten Aufguss von Shooter XY zockt. Das ist ja auch viel einfacher, weils ja eh nur ne billige Kopie vom Vorgänger ist und man schon alles kennt und sich nicht gross reindenken muss. Nach (halb) durchzockter Nacht kann man sich dann auch auf die Schultern klopfen, weil man das neueste Game schon einen Tag früher durch hat wie die Kollegen und sich neuen "Herausforderungen" stellen kann.
> 
> Die Zielgruppe gibt es natürlich und wird von den Publishern gehegt und gepflegt, aber auf alle trifft das zum Glück noch nicht zu. Komischerweise waren bei mir im Bekanntenkreis früher einige Konsolenspieler und haben sich einen austauschbaren Shooter nach dem anderen reingezogen und heute im "gesetzteren" Alter zocken sie fast nur noch so Zeugs wie Guild Wars oder solche ominösen Strategiespiele.



Wer sagt denn, dass sie nur irgendwelche Ego Shooter spielen?
Die spielen viel, eben das, was schnell geht und unterhält. Dazu gehören z.B. Rennspiele.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Also ich kenne wesentlich mehr Consoleros als PCler und die verhalten sich nicht so.


 
Die, die ich kenne, sind alle so um 25-35 Jahre alt und haben eben inzwischen Familie, der PC ist nur noch fürs Internet da, das ist dann meist der Rechner, der früher noch zum Games benutzt wurde aber eben nicht mehr aufgerüstet wird, weil der fürs Internet ja reicht.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die, die ich kenne, sind alle so um 25-35 Jahre alt und haben eben inzwischen Familie, der PC ist nur noch fürs Internet da, das ist dann meist der Rechner, der früher noch zum Games benutzt wurde aber eben nicht mehr aufgerüstet wird, weil der fürs Internet ja reicht.


 
Tja, ich spreche von der selben Altersklasse. Nur das bei denen die Konsolen Staub fangen und wenn doch mal Zeit zum zocken ist meistens auf gehaltvollere Kost auf dem PC zurückgegriffen wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Schön, aber wenn sie nur gelegentlich mal kurz spielen sind sie Casual Gamer. 

Zum Vergleich die Spielzeiten auf Konsole, an die ich mich erinnere:
Dark Cronicles: ca. 75h, ich war aber noch nicht fertig
Final Fantasy 7: ca. 24h und ich war grade am Anfang, aber die Memorycard war defekt und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr
Gran Turismo 3: hier habe ich keine genaue Zeit, aber es waren zig Stunden, da ich Ausdauerrennen manchmal aus Spass noch ein paar mal gefahren bin


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö, das ist kein Flame, und ein behinderter  schon mal gar nicht. Es ist seine Meinung, der ich mich im übrigen voll  und ganz anschliesse!



Na ja, dann ist meine Meinung einfach mal, dass Konsoleros zu dumm für  RTS sind. Für mehr als als paar Knöppe aufm Pad drücken und ein paar  Explosionen auszulösen scheint der Hirnschmalz dann wohl nicht zu  reichen. 

Sorry, dieser Thread hier ist mittlerweile der trolligste im ganzen Forum.

Konsoleros haben keine Zeit für RTS, weil sie ein Leben haben. RTS-Spieler haben das natürlich nicht. Genausowenig wie PC-Spieler im Allgemeinen, ne? Ist klar Keule, keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Es geht um Priorität.
Der Strategie Spieler braucht ein paar Stunden, er kann nicht mal eben schnell 10 Minuten spielen, geht gar nicht, die Konsolen Gamer wollen aber eben genau das, die schnelle Unterhaltung, unkompliziert, ohne denken zu müssen, das bietet die Konsole und das wird sich nicht mehr ändern, denn deren Kinder wachsen ja mit der Konsole auf, sie spielen ebenso damit.
Ich kenne keinen Jugendliche, der am PC schraubt oder damit spielt, denen ist das zu nervig, das dauert denen alles zu lange, die haben nicht mal mehr Lust darauf Konsole und Fernseher einzuschalten, das dauert ihnen schon zu lange, sie ziehen sich die Games aufs Smart Phone und spielen darauf.
Und *das *wird die Zukunft sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann kennst du nicht viele Leute mit Konsolen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2011)

*quantenslipstream*

Die Verhältnisse im persönlichen Umfeld können wohl kaum als Referenz dienen. Ich kenne z.B. keine Jugendlichen mit ner Konsole. Alle haben einen PC. Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich überhaupt keinen der an der Konsole spielt. Ich hab schon mit 15 Jahren Command and Conquer gegen meine Mitschüler gespielt. Auch gibt es verschiedene RTS. World in Conflict (wofür ich mir 2007 sogar extra einen neuen PC gekauft hab) z.B. kann man online auch mal ne halbe Stunde zwischendurch spielen. Auch Company of Heroes kann man ne Stunde zwischendurch spielen sowie diverse andere RTS. Zudem gibt es viele RTS mit Schwerpunkt auf Action (also nicht nur Taktikgeplänkel). 

Du hast irgendwelche Vorurteile bzw irgendwelche kruden stereotypischen Vorstellungen von RTS und verallgemeinerst diese dann auch noch indem du sie auf alle Konsoleros überträgst.



> Und *das *wird die Zukunft sein.


Ja, genau. Du wirst es wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann kennst du nicht viele Leute mit Konsolen.



Andere kenne ich nicht, nur eben die, die die Konsole als Unterhaltungsplattform ansehen, denn mehr ist sie ja auch nicht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Du hast irgendwelche Vorurteile bzw irgendwelche kruden stereotypischen Vorstellungen von RTS und verallgemeinerst diese dann auch noch indem du sie auf alle Konsoleros überträgst.



Nö, ich habe keine Vorurteile, ich betrachte die Realität.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Du wirst es wissen.


 
Hast du dir die Gamescon angeguckt und auch, über was die Medien so darüber berichtet haben?
In keinem Bericht fiel das Wort "PC", immer ging es um Konsolen und häufig auch darüber, was auf den Table PCs gespielt wird oder was es neues auf dem Handy gibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Anscheinend bist du bestens über Konsolenspiele informiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, dann ist meine Meinung einfach mal, dass Konsoleros zu dumm für  RTS sind. Für mehr als als paar Knöppe aufm Pad drücken und ein paar  Explosionen auszulösen scheint der Hirnschmalz dann wohl nicht zu  reichen.



Das was du dir daraus strickst war einfach nicht die Intention von quantis Post. Es ging sich unter dem Strich nur um das Konsumverhalten.



			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verhältnisse im persönlichen Umfeld können wohl kaum als Referenz dienen. Ich kenne z.B. keine Jugendlichen mit ner Konsole. Alle haben einen PC. Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich überhaupt keinen der an der Konsole spielt.



Sorry, aber das glaube ich dir ganz einfach nicht. Man kennt immer irgendwo jemanden, der irgendeine Art von Konsole hat. Außer dein Freundeskreis besteht aus 1 oder 2 Leuten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, gut. Ist mal wieder völlig sinnlos hier zu diskutieren. Quantenslipstream, dann bleib halt bei deiner "Realität" in der RTS nur Kram bauen ist für Leute ohne Leben und in deren Zukunft alle an Smartphones spielen. 

Gn8

*Cook2211* 




> Das was du dir daraus strickst war einfach nicht die Intention von  quantis Post. Es ging sich unter dem Strich nur um das Konsumverhalten.



Wenn eine Intention auf Schwachsinn fußt brauch ich mir gar nicht gross was draus drehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, gut. Ist mal wieder völlig sinnlos hier zu diskutieren. Quantenslipstream, dann bleib halt bei deiner "Realität" in der RTS nur Kram bauen ist für Leute ohne Leben und in deren Zukunft alle an Smartphones spielen.


 
Nein, du scheinst es einfach nicht zu begreifen.
(liegt es daran, dass du ständig Strategiegames spielst?  )

Der gemeine Konsolero will kurzfristigen Spielespaß, die schnelle, unkomplizierte Unterhaltung, er ist nicht darauf aus, stundenlang vor der Konsole zu hocken um ein paar Figuren über eine Map zu schieben.
Der gemeine Strategie Spieler vertieft sich in sein Game, er achtet auf Kleinigkeiten, denn die entscheiden über Sieg und Niederlage, er muss genau taktieren, damit sein Unterfangen gelingt.
Das kannst du nicht, wenn ständig 5 Jährige Kinder angelaufen kommen und dir die Tasche volllabern, die Ehefrau im Raum steht und meckert, wieso der Rasen noch nicht gemäht ist und ob man nicht noch schnell in den Supermarkt fahren kann, weil was vergessen wurde.
Und der kleine muss noch zum Lesenunterricht, denn wenn er mit 6 in die Schule kommt, soll er ja schon perfekt lesen und schreiben können, 2-3 Fremdsprachen beherrschen und sowieso aufgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Intention auf Schwachsinn fußt brauch ich mir gar nicht gross was draus drehen.



Du versuchst (oder möchtest) es wohl nicht verstehen.

Dann beteilige dich doch einfach nicht, wenn der Thread deiner Meinung nach so trollig ist, und gut ist.


----------



## spionkaese (19. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um Priorität.
> Der Strategie Spieler braucht ein paar Stunden, er kann nicht mal eben schnell 10 Minuten spielen, geht gar nicht, die Konsolen Gamer wollen aber eben genau das, die schnelle Unterhaltung, unkompliziert, ohne denken zu müssen, das bietet die Konsole und das wird sich nicht mehr ändern, denn deren Kinder wachsen ja mit der Konsole auf, sie spielen ebenso damit.
> Ich kenne keinen Jugendliche, der am PC schraubt oder damit spielt, denen ist das zu nervig, das dauert denen alles zu lange, die haben nicht mal mehr Lust darauf Konsole und Fernseher einzuschalten, das dauert ihnen schon zu lange, sie ziehen sich die Games aufs Smart Phone und spielen darauf.
> Und das wird die Zukunft sein.


Jetzt kennst du einen 
Wenns das Geld zulässt (was leider nicht oft der Fall ist) wird der PC aufgerüstet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Jetzt kennst du einen
> Wenns das Geld zulässt (was leider nicht oft der Fall ist) wird der PC aufgerüstet.


 
Ja, hier im Forum, ist auch logisch. 
Das ist aber nur die Ausnahme.
Geh mal in eine Schule und mach eine Umfrage, gerne getrennt nach Bildungsgrad, mal schauen, wer da wirklich noch am PC schraubt und spielt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Rumschrauben gebe ich dir recht, aber den Rest beziehst du nur auf deinen Bekanntenkreis. 
Bei mir sind's auch nur ca. 50 Konsoleros und keiner davon ist Casual Gamer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2011)

Quantenstripstream & Cook2211

Ne, ihr begreift es nicht. 1. Viele RTS-Games muss man nicht stundenlang zocken und sind auch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. 2. Wieso sollten Konsoleros nicht auch stundenlang vom Fernseher hängen? Hat jeder Konsolero 5 Kinder, ne Ehefrau und einen eigenen Rasen der natürlich jeden Tag gemäht werden muss? Warum sollten Konsoleros Leute mit ständig ausgebuchten Terminkalender oder ner Grossfamilie sein? Dafür gibts nicht den geringsten Beweis. Das sind einfach nur irgendwelche Vorstellungen. 

Es ist wirklich elendig auf dieser Basis ne Diskussion zu führen. Einfach nur trollig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Warum sollten Konsoleros Leute mit ständig ausgebuchten Terminkalender oder ner Grossfamilie sein? Dafür gibts nicht den geringsten Beweis. Das sind einfach nur irgendwelche Vorstellungen.



Ich kenne leider keine Hartzer, die auf der Konsole spielen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich elendig auf dieser Basis ne Diskussion zu führen. Einfach nur trollig.


 
Dann lass es und geht spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin voll berufstätig, so wie alle die ich kenne und ich zocke auch stundenlang auf ner Konsole.


----------



## Onkeldieter (19. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir mal einen Artikel angesehen auf Computerbase:

Stirbt der PC als Spieleplattform aus? - 12.08.2010 - ComputerBase

Selbst die Statistiken sind da gegenläufig.
Und wie dort auch steht wurde der PC ja schon vor 10 Jahren als Spieleplattform abgeschrieben...
Ja da hab ich auch schon gespielt 

Ich denke schon das Konsolen,Minigames,Browserganes etc weiter höheren Zuwachs haben als der PC.

Aber ich denke es gibt einfach zu viele Menschen die den PC auch als Spiele-Plattform nutzen und Quanti ich denke das wird sich in naher Zukunft auch nicht ändern...
Denke auch nicht das das unbedingt was mit Casual/ Nichtcasual zutun hat. Die gibt es auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2011)

Quantenslipstream

Tolle Antwort. 

Nailgun

Der labert ja auch offenkundig nur Schwachsinn. Na ja, soll nicht weiter meine Sorge sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin voll berufstätig, so wie alle die ich kenne und ich zocke auch stundenlang auf ner Konsole.


 
wie gesagt, du hast auch keine Frau und keine Kinder.
Wenn das eintritt, wird sich bei dir auch eine Menge ändern. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Quantenslipstream
> 
> Tolle Antwort.
> 
> Der labert ja auch offenkundig nur Schwachsinn. Na ja, soll nicht weiter meine Sorge sein.


 
Gehen dir die Argumente aus?
Ach ja, du hattest ja noch keine gebracht, aber was solls, wenn du keine Lust mehr auf eine sachliche Diskussion hast, mach halt was anderes.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

So, hab grade bei den Charts auf Amazon geschaut und die sind doch etwas repräsentativer als quantis Bekanntenkreis. 
Die Games teilen sich ca. 50/50 auf, was jetzt die Spielzeit betrifft und da sind schon einige ordentliche Brocken dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So, hab grade bei den Charts auf Amazon geschaut und die sind doch etwas repräsentativer als quantis Bekanntenkreis.
> Die Games teilen sich ca. 50/50 auf, was jetzt die Spielzeit betrifft und da sind schon einige ordentliche Brocken dabei.


 
Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen, der bei Amazon kauft.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Deine Bekannten haben ja auch keine Zeit, weil ständig Frau und Kinder nerven.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Deine Bekannten haben ja auch keine Zeit, weil ständig Frau und Kinder nerven.


 
Der job.. der Job, die kommen schweißgebadet und gestresst nach Hause, wollen eine Runde auf der Konsole daddeln und dann kommen die Kinder angelaufen und liegen auf der Tasche.
Ich hab das ja schon des Öfteren gesehen, hoffentlich ergeht es mir in ein paar Jahren nicht auch so. 
Zum Glück habe ich ein Kindermädchen, soll die sich mit dem Kostenfaktor rumschlagen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann hast du ja wenigstens Zeit für Just Dance auf der Xbox, du Casual Gamer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab doch schon mehrmals gesagt, dass mein Fernseher jungfräulich bleibt, da wird keine Konsole angeschlossen.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Oktober 2011)

Meiner nicht, habe eine PS3 für Gran Turismo 5 und Motorstorm usw. und als Blurayplayer dran


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon mehrmals gesagt, dass mein Fernseher jungfräulich bleibt, da wird keine Konsole angeschlossen.


Und deine Frau spielt mit der Xbox im Garten?


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen, der bei Amazon kauft.



Merkst du was? Amazon ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Krauter Laden, da ist dein Bekanntenkreis vieeel repräsentativer.


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, falls euch das entgangen ist:

Es heißt immer öfter "Konsolenport"  alle neueren Pc Dinger sind selbige. Wenn der Pc doch die Plattform ist warum dann Konsolenports?... Konsolen und Handygames sind die Dinger der Zukunft.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Es heißt immer öfter "Konsolenport"  alle neueren Pc Dinger sind selbige.



Ein bischen stark verallgemeinert, findest du nicht? Zum Glück sind noch nicht alle PC Spiele Konsolenports und selbst von den Ports sind ein paar soweit aufgebohrt das es sich lohnt sie eher am PC zu zocken.



> Wenn der Pc doch die Plattform ist warum dann Konsolenports?... Konsolen und Handygames sind die Dinger der Zukunft.


Konsolen sind das was uns die Publisher aktuell verkaufen wollen und nichts weiter. Wenn die Gewinnspanne nicht mehr stimmt oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen kann sich das auch ganz schnell wieder drehen.


----------



## Primer (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss mich da auch mal klar auf *Split99999 *Seite stellen.

Wenn hier schon jeder anfängt seinen Bekanntenkreis als repräsentativ darzustellen, wo soll die Diskussion dann hinführen? Frage 50 Leute und ihr werdet 50 verschiedene Antworten bekommen, ganz einfach. 
Und das fast alle Konsoleros Familienväter mit gut gepflegtem Englischen Rasen sind, glaubt ihr doch nicht ernsthaft? Aus meiner Sicht ist der Großteil der Konsoleros nämlich genau das Gegenteil. Wenn da nicht grad mal der kleine 10 Jährige nach ner Wii bettelt, wird sich jemand der ohnehin kaum 5min am Stück zockt wohl kaum ein Gerät für 200€ anschaffen. Da wird dann einfach mal fix ein Game für den ohnehin vorhandenen Laptop gekauft, einfach weil das Gerät schon vorhanden ist. Grafik ist hier sowieso unwichtig, Hauptsache es läuft! Wenns nicht gar gleich bei Browserspielchen bleibt.

PS: Bei mir haben übrigens fast alle Spieler einen PC und wenn sich mal ein Gelegenheitspieler traut was rauszukrammen dann doch eher mal Anno oder Civ. Respektive bei meiner Ex (ganz Stereotypisch) die Sims


----------



## MrReal1ty (20. Oktober 2011)

Ganz klar PC.
Wenn man vorwiegend Shooter spielt macht sich PC sowieso besser als Konsole und die anderen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten sind ja nun leicht breiter gefächert als bei einer Konsole.
Das ist mir den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und deine Frau spielt mit der Xbox im Garten?


 
Meine Frau wohnt nicht bei mir, sie hat ihre eigene Wohnung.


----------



## FKY2000 (20. Oktober 2011)

PC vs. Konsole...

Wasch vs. Maschine...

Al vs. Bundy...

und natürlich 

Blau vs Rot


Das sind die Duelle und Gegensätze die das Leben erst so lebenswert machen !!


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ein bischen stark verallgemeinert, findest du nicht? Zum Glück sind noch nicht alle PC Spiele Konsolenports und selbst von den Ports sind ein paar soweit aufgebohrt das es sich lohnt sie eher am PC zu zocken.
> 
> Konsolen sind das was uns die Publisher aktuell verkaufen wollen und nichts weiter. Wenn die Gewinnspanne nicht mehr stimmt oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen kann sich das auch ganz schnell wieder drehen.


 
Ja ja,gut zugegeben sehr allgemein. Aber denkt auch daran das die Konsolen in Korea und USA (dort gerade die Xbox) sehr sehr häufig vertäten ist. Der Hardware,PC Games und Enthusiasten Verein ist eher hier vertreten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, Südkorea () ist eher eine PC Hochburg, aber vielleicht meinst du ja Japan.


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, Südkorea () ist eher eine PC Hochburg, aber vielleicht meinst du ja Japan.



Meine Gedanken. 
Warcraft 3 und Starcraft sind dort Nationalsport.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2011)

Gerade in Japan ist es extrem, da westliche Games dort ein Nischendasein fristen und für die meisten japanischen Games reicht eine Konsole locker.


----------



## acc (23. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meinen Kopf drehe, dreht sich auch das Bild am Monitor?
> Wie sehe ich das dann, wenn ich woanders hinsehe?



was ist eigentlich an der4 formulierung "leichte kopfbewegung" missverständlich? leichte aufmerksamkeitsdefizite? der musst sein .
übrigens sieht man bei kinect auch nichts mehr, wenn man den arsch zum steuern in die kamera halten muss.



> was bringt mir das coolste Funktionsprinzip, wenn es keiner wirklich umsetzt?


 
was meinst du damit? das funktioniert ganz unabhängig vom software-entwickler. klassischer vorteil vom pc, man kann vieles selber unabhängig vom hersteller machen .


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie es bei Kinect aussieht, weiss ich nicht und mich interessieren auch keine Spiele, die ich mit dem A steuern muss. 

Also kann ich jeden Shooter damit steuern, ohne grossartig was einstellen zu müssen?
Ich will ja meine Zeit im Spiel und nicht in Menüs verbringen.

Hast du es überhaupt schon mal selber ausprobiert?


----------



## muertel (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich mische mich hier mal ein:

Nutze ein TrackIR schon seit Jahren für Simulationen...dort ist dies Standardausrüstung, wie für “normale Zocker“ Maus und Tastatur ....natürlich werden die real-life-Kopfbewegungen NICHT 1:1 umgesetzt, vielmehr entspricht eine Drehung von einigen Grad 90° ingame...das ganze noch kombiniert mit einer kleinen Deadzone, damit man nicht ganz starr vor dem Monitor sitzen muss und fertig ist dass perfekte Flugerlebnis 

Es gibt genügend Videos auf Youtube, hier im Forum findest du auch einem Thread von mir, wie du sowas mit ca. 20 Euro selber bauen kannst zum probieren^^

Bei Flugsimulationen kann ich gar nicht mehr ohne Tracker - vor allem im Dogfight, schön immer den Gegner im Blick und volle Kontrolle über dass eigene Flugzeug (+ natürlich mehr Realismus)... doch die Headtracker kannst du sich für Rennspiele nutzen, auf der naturalpoint Homepage findest du eine Liste mit unterstützten Spielen.

Bezüglich Shooter: In Arma funktioniert es wunderbar, man kann dort nämlich den Kopf unabhängig von der Waffe bewegen...auch das Lehnen funktioniert über den Tracker...auch in diesen Fall: youtube (bitte daran denken, dass die meisten Leute bei Videos die Sensitivität runterdrehen, um dass Prinzip bzw. Funktionsweise des Geräts zu verdeutlichen...bei mit sieht man kaum eine Bewegung wenn ich damit spiele)...

Am Ende noch folgendes: nicht immer alles verteufeln, was man nicht kennt, sondern sich mal in ruhe damit beschäftigen...denn nur so am Rande: während sich hier die PC-only Fraktion (nicht alle, bestimmte User) als obergamer betrachtet und Konsolenspieler als Kinder, sind für die Simmergemeinde (auch hier gilt, nicht alle) Arcadespieler alles kleine Kinder, die zu blöd sind ein Handbuch zu lesen...beides ist einfach Blödsinn, jeder spiele auf der Plattform, die ihm gefällt die Spiele, die ihn interessieren - Kleinkriege ala „mein Spielzeug ist dass krasseste“ sind doch einfach nur peinlich 

P.s.: Wenn ein Spiel TrackIR unterstützt braucht man gar nix einstellen: Track Software starten, Game starten und los gehts...


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ah, vor allem der letzte Satz war hilfreich. 

Blöderweise bringt mir sowas aber nur bei den Genres was, die mich eher weniger bis gar nicht interessieren, aber das Konzept ist schon interessant.


----------



## muertel (23. Oktober 2011)

Hier siehst du alle unterstützen Spiele:

http://www.naturalpoint.com/trackir/03-enhanced-games/enhanced-games-all.html

Da sind auch einige Arcadegames dabei 

Auch nicht unterstützte Spiele kann man damit spielen, dies erfordert jedoch einige Einstellungen... Battlefield zum Beispiel: super Übersicht im Heli/Jet 

Auch auf der Konsole gibt es etwas ähnliches, z.b. bei Gt5 filmt dich die Kamera und man kann durch Kopfbewegungen aus dem Seitenfenster schauen...funzt aber nicht so gut wie am PC, da das System keine klaren Referenzpunkte hat...


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, aber da ist nichts für mich dabei, aber trotzdem danke. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (24. Oktober 2011)

Nch langem überlegen werde ich mich jetzt vermutlich für die XBOX 360 entscheiden da sie beim online zocken die nase etwas weiter vorne hat und ein paar coole Exklusivtitel die mich interessieren vorhanden sind. Forza 4, Gears of War, Halo....

Gibt es auch titel mit einem co-up modus den man online mit freunden zocken kann? Welche sind empfehlenswert? 

Ich freue mich ja schon wahnsinnig auf GTA5 für was für eine Plattform soll ich mir das game kaufen wo lässt sich das teil besser zocken ? PC oder XBOX?  NEUTRALE ANTWORTEN BITTE!


----------



## Scroll (24. Oktober 2011)

ich würde fast sagen auf der box. warum? du hast das spiel erstens früher und nicht das problem mit der hardware wo das spiel nicht startet wie bei gta4, vllt kommt es beim 5er nicht vor aber sicher ist sicher auch wenn die grafik nicht so bombastisch ist wie aufm pc, der spaßfaktor entscheidet


----------



## Primer (24. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> Nch langem überlegen werde ich mich jetzt vermutlich für die XBOX 360 entscheiden da sie beim online zocken die nase etwas weiter vorne hat und ein paar coole Exklusivtitel die mich interessieren vorhanden sind. Forza 4, Gears of War, Halo....
> 
> Gibt es auch titel mit einem co-up modus den man online mit freunden zocken kann? Welche sind empfehlenswert?
> 
> Ich freue mich ja schon wahnsinnig auf GTA5 für was für eine Plattform soll ich mir das game kaufen wo lässt sich das teil besser zocken ? PC oder XBOX?  NEUTRALE ANTWORTEN BITTE!



Gute Coop Titel sind soweit ich weiß zB L4D, RE5 und eben GoW, zumindest wird mir das von letzterem immer wieder berichtet.

Die GTA V Frage ist aber in der tat delikat, gerade bei deinem PC würde ich dir zu eben jener Version raten. Allerdings hat sich R* mit GTA4, vor allem bei ATI Besitzern keine Freunde gemacht.
Wenn es dir also nix ausmacht das voraussichtlich halbe Jahr zu warten, empfehle ich dir einfach auf den Test über die Qualität des Ports zu warten, denn GTA IV war neben allen technischen Pannen gerade bei der Grafik ein ganzes Stück voraus auf dem PC.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei GTA würde ich auch zumindest auf die PC Version warten und schauen, wie die sich macht. Da es ein Spiel ist, mit dem man sich länger beschäftigt, wären Mods ganz interessant, obwohl bei manchen dann aufrüsten angesagt ist.


----------



## batmaan (24. Oktober 2011)

Man  kann doch  jetzt nicht sagen, für welche Plattform man sich Gta V holen soll. ES gibt kerinerlei Infos zum Spiel bzw. Release.


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2011)

batmaan schrieb:


> Man  kann doch  jetzt nicht sagen, für welche Plattform man sich Gta V holen soll. ES gibt kerinerlei Infos zum Spiel bzw. Release.


 
Da hast du im Prinzip recht. Aber GTA4 brachte die Konsolen schon hart an die Grenze des technisch machbaren, ob sich GTA5 dann noch grossartig von GTA4 absetzen kann bezweifle ich.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (24. Oktober 2011)

release soll im februar sein. ich persönlich denke das sich GTA auf einer konsole besser zocken lässt als auf dem PC. wie Scroll schon sagte: der Spielspaß zählt hier. habe GTA 4 auf dem PC.
und deswegen auch XBOX weil ich glaube das ich ein Mcrosoft Produkt einfach besser is vorhandene windows Heimnetzwerk einbinden lässt.


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Spielspass zählt immer gleich welche Plattform.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (24. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der Spielspass zählt immer gleich welche Plattform.


 
ganz genau!! nur manche games lassen sich eben besser auf der einen als auf der qanderen plattform zocken. da fällt mir gleich mal silent hill 4 the room ein das auf dem PC einfach nur kacke war.


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> ganz genau!! nur manche games lassen sich eben besser auf der einen als auf der qanderen plattform zocken. da fällt mir gleich mal silent hill 4 the room ein das auf dem PC einfach nur kacke war.


 
Boah ist das ein alter Schinken. Da musste ich ja erst mal Google anwerfen um zu wissen was das überhaupt ist. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, "damals" waren fast alle Konsolenports Mist, über das Stadium sind wir aber schon eine Weile raus.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> release soll im februar sein. ich persönlich denke das sich GTA auf einer konsole besser zocken lässt als auf dem PC. wie Scroll schon sagte: der Spielspaß zählt hier. habe GTA 4 auf dem PC.
> und deswegen auch XBOX weil ich glaube das ich ein Mcrosoft Produkt einfach besser is vorhandene windows Heimnetzwerk einbinden lässt.


 
GTA V Release soll im Februrar sein?  Ha. Ha. Ha. 

Rockstar hat dieses Spiel nicht einmal angekündigt geschweige denn die Entwicklung bestätigt. Es gibt keinerlei Infos zu den Plattformen, für die das Spiel kaufbar sein wird, noch Infos zur verwendeten Engine oder sowas. Erst kürzlich erklärte Rockstar, dass sie im Augenblick keine Neuigkeiten zur GTA Serie haben.

Also Nein, GTA V kommt _*nicht *_im Februar. Wer hat dir das erzählt?


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2011)

Es gab in letzter Zeit viele News von wegen Mods für GTA4 die vielleicht sogar besser aussehen wie GTA5. Vielleicht kommts ja daher? 
Wo das Datum herkommen soll hab ich auch keinen Plan.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (24. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, "damals" waren fast alle Konsolenports Mist, über das Stadium sind wir aber schon eine Weile raus.



ja erinnerungen die sich eingebrannt haben 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> GTA V Release soll im Februrar sein?  Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Wer hat dir das erzählt?



http://www.gamestop.de/63147_Playstation3_GTA_5.aspx

mal ne frage zu RE5: lässt sich die komplette kampagne im co up zocken??


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> Ich freue mich ja schon wahnsinnig auf GTA5 für was für eine Plattform soll ich mir das game kaufen wo lässt sich das teil besser zocken ? PC oder XBOX?  NEUTRALE ANTWORTEN BITTE!


 
Da GTA 5 garantiert einige Monate früher auf der Konsole kommen wird, würde ich die Xbox kaufen, denn dann hast du es schon lange durchgespielt, wenn die PC Version irgendwann mal kommt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte GTA 4 für die Xbox360 und erst später für den PC.
Bei GTA5 werde ich aber auf die PC Version warten.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> ja erinnerungen die sich eingebrannt haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das kannst du da so oft vorbestellen, wie du willst, GTA V kommt nicht am 18.03., was übrigens dem März entsprechen würde. 
Höchstwahrscheinlich will der Shop Aufmerksamkeit, wie es so oft der Fall ist, wenn z.B. eine GTX 690 vorbestellbar ist.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (24. Oktober 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> ... was übrigens dem März entsprechen würde.



ach was.... 

das hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (24. Oktober 2011)

kann ich die xbox HDD auch gegen eine größere austauschen?


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Oktober 2011)

[x] PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> kann ich die xbox HDD auch gegen eine größere austauschen?


 
Jop, kannst du. Dafür gibts massenweise Anleitungen, wie das gemacht wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

Bald kommt eine 320 GB HDD für die Xbox. Mal sehen, ob ich da im nächsten Jahr auch mal zuschlage.


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, kannst du. Dafür gibts massenweise Anleitungen, wie das gemacht wird.


 
Anleitung schön und gut, nur fehlt mir da ein dickes, fettes "Aber".

Es ist nicht ganz einfach, ein Chip wird benötigt und man kann sich gleich einen neuen Acc anlegen, weil der andere gebannt wird, so ist mein letzter Kenntnisstand.

Ich würde da ganz vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, hier geht's um Festplatten und nicht um Sicherheitskopien. Hoffe ich mal.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

"Sicherheitskopien" sind auf der Xbox 360 brandgefährlich. Deshalb kenne ich keinen der sie nutzt und tue es auch selbst nicht.


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja, geht um Festplatten.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Xbox 360 S ist es leicht, die Festplatte gegen eine größere zu tauschen. Einfach kaufen, alte raus, neue rein.  Da braucht man keinen Chip oder sowas.


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie soll das fuktionieren, allein schon die Form und der Anschluss?


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

Für die Xbox 360 S (also das 2010er Modell) kann man Festplatten im Handel kaufen. Auf der Unterseite der Konsole befindet sich eine kleine Klappe, die man öffnen und die Festplatte entnehmen kann. Dort muss man dann einfach das neue Modell reinpacken.

Hier für das S Modell:

http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-Festp...AX1I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319491706&sr=8-2

Hier für die Fat:

Xbox 360 - Xbox Live 60GB Festplatte Starter Pack (nicht für Slim Konsole geeignet): Amazon.de: Games

Deine Beschreibung mit extra Chip und gesperrtem Xbox Live passt eher auf die "Sicherheitskopien".

Normale PC-HDDs lassen sich natürlich nicht benutzen. Externe vielleicht.


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2011)

Das meinte ich grad nicht^^, hier ging es um größere Platten als für die Xbox 360 verfügbar sind und wo dann eine Anleitung benötigt wird, um von 4GB auf 250GB aufzurüsten, dafür brauch ich keine Anleitung. 

Da ich aber noch die ältere Xbox 360 hab, wo das Hard Case und HDD Eins ist und  nicht zu öffnen ist, sieht es bei der neuen Xbox anders aus, da kann man in das Hard Case einfach eine 2,5 HDD reinpacken und fertig.^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2011)

Manchmal ist eine Anleitung gar nicht so schlecht. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2011)

83,51€ für 250GB... als wäre die Zeit stehengeblieben... huch, bei den Konsolen ist sie das ja auch


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (25. Oktober 2011)

Gibts dieses "rod" Problem auf den neuen Konsole eigentlich noch ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> 83,51€ für 250GB... als wäre die Zeit stehengeblieben... huch, bei den Konsolen ist sie das ja auch


Stimmt, beim PC werden die Platten immer billiger. 


*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> Gibts dieses "rod" Problem auf den neuen Konsole eigentlich noch ?


Also bei den Slim Modellen habe ich noch nichts davon gehört.


----------



## Sieben (25. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> ... mal ne frage zu RE5: lässt sich die komplette kampagne im co up zocken??



Koop ist möglich nach dem Intro bis vor dem Abspann! Also ja, komplett Koop ist möglich.


----------



## batmaan (25. Oktober 2011)

übrigens in eine Woche kommt der erste Trailer zu Gta V !!! 

Quelle: GTA V: Rockstar kündigt neuen Teil der Kult-Serie an - News - CHIP Online


----------



## eVoX (25. Oktober 2011)

Ist in anderen Threads bereits zu lesen, kA was diese Info jetzt hier soll.


----------



## batmaan (25. Oktober 2011)

Hier gibt es genug andere Post, die sich im diesen Thread sich wiederholen.  Da es hier noch nicht stand wollte ich es mal nur kund tun.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (25. Oktober 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Koop ist möglich nach dem Intro bis vor dem Abspann! Also ja, komplett Koop ist möglich.


 
und noch was kann ich den onlinepartner auch unter der kampagne wechseln falls der eine nicht mehr will oder so??


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> 83,51€ für 250GB... als wäre die Zeit stehengeblieben... huch, bei den Konsolen ist sie das ja auch


 
Schon mal geguckt, wie die Festplattenpreise gerade anziehen?
Seit kurzem kosten sie doppelt so viel wie letzte Woche. 

Und diese Angebote sind eh immer überteuert, da wird eine normale Festplatte als "extra für die Xbox hergestellt" verkauft, das verteuert es logischer Weise.
Ist genauso als wenn du eine Sata 3 HDD für Server kaufst. Ist auch die gleiche wie sonst, kostet trotzdem 30% mehr.


----------



## Rolk (25. Oktober 2011)

Toll, da müssen mehr als die Hälfte aller HDD Produktionskapazitäten unter Wasser stehen damit eine 2TB HDD für PC so viel kostet wie eine 250GB HDD für Konsole.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2011)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Konsolen HD Fabriken nicht auch unter Wasser stehen. 

Ich hab zwar ne normale 500GB für 50€ verbaut, aber egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

Es geht um den Zusatz "Festplatte für die Xbox", die gleich noch ein Microsoft Zertifikat hat. Das lassen die sich alles bezahlen, ist aber unnötig, einfach irgendeine Festplatte nehmen, entsprechend formatieren und fertig, dann läuft sie.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...Das lassen die sich alles bezahlen, ist aber unnötig, einfach irgendeine Festplatte nehmen, entsprechend formatieren und fertig, dann läuft sie.



Das macht aber keiner, wenn ich dich mal zitieren darf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das macht aber keiner, wenn ich dich mal zitieren darf.


 
Ich verstehe den Sinn deiner Bemerkung nicht. 

Falls du jetzt darauf anspielst, dass meine Bekannten bei ihren Xboxen noch nie Hand angelegt haben, dann ist das richtig. 
Liegt erstens daran, dass sie überhaupt kein Interesse haben ihre Xboxen zu öffnen um die Platte zu tauschen und zweitens dass man große Platten auch überhaupt nicht braucht, ein paar Savegames nehmen nicht viel Platz weg.
Und wenn der Bedarf nach mehr Platz bestehen sollte, wird eben die Platte getauscht, ist kein großer Aufwand und man kann irgendeine Festplatte nehmen, man ist an keine gebunden, die von Microsoft abgesegnet ist.


----------



## Sieben (26. Oktober 2011)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> und noch was kann ich den onlinepartner auch unter der kampagne wechseln falls der eine nicht mehr will oder so??



Habs Online leider nicht gespielt (PC) und auf der XBox nur Split. Laut der PC Anleitung kann man bestehenden Spielen beitreten, wie das allerdings während des Spiels gehandhabt wird (z.B. Neustart ab letzten Kontrollpunkt) weiß ich mangels Erfahrung leider nicht. Wage kann ich mich erinnern, dass mein Kumpel mit seinem Bruder (XBox) öfters Items dupliziert haben  also ist das Verlassen des Spiels ohne Auswirkungen auf dem Host möglich, ergo auch das Beitreten.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (26. Oktober 2011)

thx

und welchen service kann ich von microsoft erwarten für 60€ im jahr?? was kann ich hier mehr machen als auf der ps3?


----------



## eVoX (26. Oktober 2011)

> *Welche Vorteile bietet die Xbox LIVE Goldmitgliedschaft?*
> 
> Neben den Funktionen, die auch Xbox LIVE Silbermitgliedern offen  stehen, profitieren Xbox LIVE Goldmitglieder von zahlreichen exklusiven  Funktionen: Online-Multiplayer-Gaming, frühzeitiger Download von  Spieledemos, Trailern und mehr, Nutzung von Video Kinect, Facebook und  Twitter, Xbox Live Partys, Sonderangebote und jede Menge mehr.



Müsste reichen.


----------



## Scroll (26. Oktober 2011)

und du kriegst dlc oftmals fruher als es auf ps3/pc erscheint, einzige mir bekannte ausnahme: bf3, da ist die ps3 fruher drab


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (26. Oktober 2011)

allwa klar danke.  gibt mir die XBOX den ton über HDMI in 5.1 weiter oder unterstützt das teil nur stereo??


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Xbox hat einen optischen Ausgang, darüber wird angeschlossen.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (26. Oktober 2011)

hdmi geht also garnicht? lol ??  5.1 ist aber standart oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Kommt darauf an, wenn du eine neue Xbox kaufst, hat die HDMI, also kannst du das auch nutzen. Frag mich aber nicht, welche HDMI Version die aktuelle Xbox gerade hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2011)

HDMI unterstützt von Anfang an die Bitstream Wiedergabe von Dolby Digital und DTS. Das sollte dann auch auf der XBox funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist aber, welchen Standard hat HDMI aktuell auf der Box?


----------



## RedBrain (27. Oktober 2011)

@Quanti
Seit Zephyr (dtitten Quartal 2007) ist HDMI 1.2 laut englische Wikipedia.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Das war 2007, aber was für eine HDMI Version hast du, wenn du heute eine Xbox neu kaufst?


----------



## Scroll (27. Oktober 2011)

hab auf amazon (mit der app) ein hdmi 1.3c kabel gefunden für die 360, denke also minimum das es 1.3c nutzt. hoffe es war etwas hilfreich.

mfg


----------



## cYnd (27. Oktober 2011)

Ego-Shooter und Strategie ein MUSS für PC

Auf Kosnolen von mir aus Rennspiele, aber ich bin für PC


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (27. Oktober 2011)

naja wenn ich da an MW2 denke...    game startet ... nach 30 sek. wirst du durch die wand erschossen.... was zür hölle hat mir/euch da die bessere grafik genützt wenn der komplette spielspß weg war? 

falls mw3 genau solche anzeichen macht das die das cheaterproblem nicht in den griff bekommen kauf ich mir den titel für die XBOX ich will spaß haben und mich nicht mit den idioten ärgern müssen.


----------



## RedBrain (27. Oktober 2011)

Selbst das neues Gerät (Xbox 360 Slim) verwendet auch HDMI 1.2... Ich finde kein 1.3 im englischen Wikipedia und anderen Seiten von Google.de.

Aber der hat einen optischen Audioausgang (Toslink).

Der Ton über HDMI geht nur in Stereo.


----------



## PC GAMER (27. Oktober 2011)

konsole sucks hier der beweiß : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHy3naveks&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2011)

> naja wenn ich da an MW2 denke...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
MW2 war im MP auch eine Katastrophe- ist als solche aber ein Einzelfall

Es ist aber auch bei weitem übertrieben, dass Cheater an der Tagesordnung sind; gegebenenfalls wechselt man eben das Spiel


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Rechnest du denn damit, dass Modern Warfare wieder besser wird? Ich nicht.


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2011)

Besser als MWF2?

Ja.

aber das ist auch nicht schwer


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, wenn ich da an das denke, was ich zuletzt gelesen habe, bin ich da eher skeptisch.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (27. Oktober 2011)

wie gesagt.... gestern erst habe ich mich nach lannnnnngem wieder einmal dazu überreden lassen MW2 zu zocken---> 30 sek später PÄÄÄM headshot durch die wand.  toll!

das ist genau das selbe wie dmals BF BC2 bereits 3 wochen  nach dem  release wimmelte es von hackern im game und das macht dan keinen spaß mehr. 

im dem fall KONSOLE. wer zuletzt lacht lacht ja bekanntlich am besten!   dumme cheaterkiddys TSCHÜSS!


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (27. Oktober 2011)

redbrain schrieb:


> der ton über hdmi geht nur in stereo.


 
wtf ?! ....


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Selbst das neues Gerät (Xbox 360 Slim) verwendet auch HDMI 1.2... Ich finde kein 1.3 im englischen Wikipedia und anderen Seiten von Google.de.
> Aber der hat einen optischen Audioausgang (Toslink).
> Der Ton über HDMI geht nur in Stereo.


 
Eigentlich sollte das keine Rolle spielen, denn selbst bei HDMI 1.0 kann DD 5.1 und DTS 5.1 übertragen werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Es ändert sich sowieso erst ab 1.4 wirklich was und das läuft nicht mit der Box.


----------



## albakoss (26. Dezember 2011)

Entscheidend ist ja nicht nur die Technik sondern auch die Software als solches. Es gibt kein Pc-spiel für das sich lohnt 600-1000€ in Hardware zu investieren der Markt für High End Pc Spiele ist zu klein für Exklusivprodukte oder Blockbuster im Vergleich zum Konsolenmarkt. Crysis war für den PC Markt ein Flop verkaufstechnisch gesehen. Der Core Markt stirbt am PC aus.

Battlefield 3 PC mag zwar technisch besser aussehen als Killzone 3 auf der PS3 in Sachen Auflösung , Kantenglättung unsw. aber Killzone 3 sieht aber einfach stylischer aus , das Artwork gefällt mir besser und das Spiel bietet einfach eine packendere , dichtere Atmosphäre als
die meisten PC-shooter. 

Mit 64 Spieler kann man Online am Pc gehen wurde hier gesagt dabei gestaltet sich das in der Praxis schwieriger als man denkt. Wenn man
keinen Top-Rechner hat dann hat man in Sachen Onlinegaming keine Chance ein Spiel zu gewinnen , wenn die Grafik langsamer aufbaut unsw. geriet man schnell ins Hintertreffen. Das Problem gibt es so bei Konsolen nicht da jeder eine einheitliche Hardware hat und somit
mehr Chancengleichheit gegeben ist. Zweitens gibt es auf Konsolen kaum Cheater weil es technisch nicht geht, da sieht man das hier die
offene Architektur des Pc`s sich nachteilig auswirkt. Kurzum , die Online Netzwerke wie Xboxlive und PSN laufen einfach stabiler als die
PC Gaming Netzwerke was zu einem besseren Spielerlebnis führt. Mods sind keine Vorteile für den Pc sondern zeigen dessen Unzulänglichkeit , wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe dann will ich mich doch unterhalten lassen, das Spiel spielen und nicht meine kostbare Zeit verplempern das Spiel von Hobby-programmierer zu verunstalten, viele Mods provozieren auch Abstürze das wird in der PC Community gern geleugnet, und die Updateprozedur für fehlerhafte Konsolespiele ist dagegen relativ unkompliziert. Soviel zu dem Pc mit seinen unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.


----------



## albakoss (26. Dezember 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nö, im MP natürlich. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass 100 h nicht viel sind und führe das auch nicht als Beispiel für den Umfang an.
> 
> Bei WoW wird die Spielwelt kontinuierlich erweitert (dafür zahlen die Spieler monatlich), so dass man theoretisch sein ganzes Leben mit WoW verbringen kann ohne dass sich der Umfang erschöpft. Bei ARMA 2 hat man irgendwie ne 220 Quadratkilometer grosse Map, so dass Gefechte immer woanders stattfinden können und man wirklich hunderte Stunden immer was neues sieht und immer neue taktische Möglichkeiten hat. Der Umfang ist bei ARMA 2 begrenzt, aber wirklich enorm. Starcraft hat einen relativ begrenzten Umfang, aber es hat aufgrund der nahezu perfekten Balance und unzähigen taktischen Möglichkeiten einen enormen Langzeitspielwert.



WoW ist doch völlig überbewertet zum einem bieten solche Onlinespiele nicht die Spieldynamik von Offlinespielen und zum anderen geht es bei Wow letztendlich nur darum irgendwelche Itemmenüs aufzufüllen der sich entwickelne Charakter und die Kämpfe sind da nur der Mittel zum Zweck. Es ist ein Low-end Spiel.


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2011)

albakoss schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist ja nicht nur die Technik  sondern auch die Software als solches. Es gibt kein Pc-spiel für das  sich lohnt 600-1000€ in Hardware zu investieren



Nur doof das es mittlerweile reicht 400 € in Hardware zu investieren um jede Konsole platt zu machen.



> der Markt für High End  Pc Spiele ist zu klein für Exklusivprodukte oder Blockbuster im  Vergleich zum Konsolenmarkt. Crysis war für den PC Markt ein Flop  verkaufstechnisch gesehen. Der Core Markt stirbt am PC aus.


Wenn die Publisher im PC Markt nichts verdienen würden gäbe es schon keine Core Spiele mehr am PC. Klar werden Konsolenspiele gepushed wo es nur geht, weil die Gewinnspanne grösser ist und die Raubkopierer-Problematik lange Zeit geringer war. Zumindest letzteres ist mittlerweile vorbei.



> Battlefield 3 PC mag zwar technisch besser aussehen als Killzone 3 auf  der PS3 in Sachen Auflösung , Kantenglättung unsw. aber Killzone 3 sieht  aber einfach stylischer aus , das Artwork gefällt mir besser und das  Spiel bietet einfach eine packendere , dichtere Atmosphäre als
> die meisten PC-shooter.


Wenn einem sonst nichts einfällt muss man also auf solche Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleiche zurückgreifen.



> Mit 64 Spieler kann man Online am Pc gehen wurde hier gesagt dabei  gestaltet sich das in der Praxis schwieriger als man denkt. Wenn man
> keinen Top-Rechner hat dann hat man in Sachen Onlinegaming keine Chance  ein Spiel zu gewinnen , wenn die Grafik langsamer aufbaut unsw. geriet  man schnell ins Hintertreffen. Das Problem gibt es so bei Konsolen nicht  da jeder eine einheitliche Hardware hat und somit
> mehr Chancengleichheit gegeben ist.


AM PC hast du die Möglichkeit das Spiel auf deine Hardwareresourcen anzupassen. Wer ältere Hardware hat spielt halt auf Konsolengrafikniveau, wer einen schnellen Rechner hat darüber.



> Zweitens gibt es auf Konsolen kaum  Cheater weil es technisch nicht geht, da sieht man das hier die
> offene Architektur des Pc`s sich nachteilig auswirkt. Kurzum , die  Online Netzwerke wie Xboxlive und PSN laufen einfach stabiler als die
> PC Gaming Netzwerke was zu einem besseren Spielerlebnis führt.


Da gehen die Meinungen auch ausseinander.



> Mods sind  keine Vorteile für den Pc sondern zeigen dessen Unzulänglichkeit , wenn  ich mir ein Spiel kaufe dann will ich mich doch unterhalten lassen, das  Spiel spielen und nicht meine kostbare Zeit verplempern das Spiel von  Hobby-programmierer zu verunstalten, viele Mods provozieren auch  Abstürze das wird in der PC Community gern geleugnet, und die  Updateprozedur für fehlerhafte Konsolespiele ist dagegen relativ  unkompliziert. Soviel zu dem Pc mit seinen unbegrenzten  Möglichkeiten.


Keiner wird gezwungen Mods zu nutzen. Am PC hast du die Möglichkeit dazu, an der Konsole nicht. Es ist also ein Vorteil wenn man keine Optionen hat?






albakoss schrieb:


> WoW ist doch völlig überbewertet zum einem bieten solche Onlinespiele nicht die Spieldynamik von Offlinespielen und zum anderen geht es bei Wow letztendlich nur darum irgendwelche Itemmenüs aufzufüllen der sich entwickelne Charakter und die Kämpfe sind da nur der Mittel zum Zweck. Es ist ein Low-end Spiel.


 
Es gibt eine Menge Leute die das offenbar anderst sehen, da sie bereit sind für dieses "Low-End" Spiel zu zahlen. Da es dir weiter vorne so wichtig war das der Entwickler gut verdient: Keiner verdient besser als Blizzard und das liegt zum Grossteil an WOW.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Leute die das offenbar anderst sehen, da sie bereit sind für dieses "Low-End" Spiel zu zahlen. Da es dir weiter vorne so wichtig war das der Entwickler gut verdient: Keiner verdient besser als Blizzard und das liegt zum Grossteil an WOW.


 
Blizzard weiß aber auch, dass die meisten WOW Spieler keine High End Rechner haben, daher läuft das Game auch auf Mittelklasse Teilen sehr gut und auch auf alten Teilen immer noch ausreichend.


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Blizzard weiß aber auch, dass die meisten WOW Spieler keine High End Rechner haben, daher läuft das Game auch auf Mittelklasse Teilen sehr gut und auch auf alten Teilen immer noch ausreichend.


 
Ich weis. Niemand mit normalen Ansprüchen braucht heute noch einen teuren High End Rechner. Andere wissen das auch. Schau dir mal Scyrim an. Da dürfte auch schon ein Athlon II X2 + HD 5770 für 30 FPS aufwärts und ziemlich weit aufgedrehter Grafik reichen.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

Also das mit dem 400€ PC mag stimmen, aber wenn ich mal in dem PC Bereich dafür bin lese ich fast nur Threads ala " Suche Gaming PC für Spiel X bvon 700-100€". Diesen Wert nehme ich einfach mal als Schnitt, manchemal gibts welche die darunter liegen, manche wollen was exotisches was über die 1000er geht.

Mods gibt es auch auf Konsolen mehr oder weniger. Beispiel PES, da gibt es auch für die Konsolen ganze Fanpatches. Für UT3 solls das auch gegeben haben, aber das weis ich nicht genau.
Natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem was der PC hergibt.

Skyrim ist auch ein nettes Beispiel. Ich schaue ja auch ab und an mal in den Thread dazu und lese gefühlt auf jeder Seite mindestens 2x mein Spiel stürzt ab, startet garnicht, wo gibts den 4Gb Mod...

Bei den Konsolenspielen kann man seine Diskussion auf das wesentliche beschränken, auf das spielen.

Persönlich kaufe ich mir auch immer mal wieder einen PC um zu sehen wie die Games inzwischen aussahen und laufen. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich mehr Freude am zusammenbauen der Hardware habe als dann am PC rumzudaddeln.


----------



## Elembry (26. Dezember 2011)

naja ich kauf mir jetzt einen guten high end pc und dann in ca 2jahren kommen die neuen konsolen raus und dann werde ich mir diese kaufen
sodass ich sozusagen immer eine generation der anderen überspringe also immer im wechsel bin
pc brauch ich unteranderem für surfen und strategiespiele..


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Konsolen. Endlich wieder Xbox LIVE, einfaches, unkompliziertes zocken und kein nachrüsten, keine Bluescreens, keine Treiberprobleme, kein Sound der Probleme macht. PC Gaming ist für mich, bis auf Online Shooter, schon fast eine Qual. Auch BF3 spiele ich viel lieber an der 360, trotz viel ungenauerem Aiming.


----------



## batmaan (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich hier immer lese, dass ein PC doch soviel teurer ist als eine Konsole, dann weiß ich echt nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Ich probiers trotzdem.
Sagen wir eine Person hat weder PC noch Konsole. Klar könnte er sich für 200 jetzt eine Konsole kaufen, aber wozu? Ein PC oder Laptop braucht man so oder so und iwann muss man einen kaufen. Jetzt kann man sich für 500 einen PC und für 200 euro eine Konsole kaufen, aber wozu nicht 700 euro in einen pc investieren, der eine Konsole deutlich schlägt. 
Wenn man schon einen Pc hat und man sich nur einen fürs gaming kaufen will, würde ich auch zur Konsole greifen. 

Jetzt zu dem Thema Treiberprobleme blue screens etc..
Ich hab den neusten Treiber für meine Graka geladen und fertig. Keine Treiberprobleme, Bluescreens oder sonstiges. Bei der Konsole musst du ja auch immer die neusten Updates laden. Da kann ich aber nur für mich sprechen, weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Dezember 2011)

Ganz einfach: Ich bekomme bei BF3 plötzlich Bluescreens. Mit allen aktuellen Treibern. Die paar Wochen davor konnte ich perfekt zocken. Bei keinem anderen Spiel ist das so. Und anstatt mich bei sowas stundenlang auf die Suche zu begeben, zocke ich lieber an der Konsole.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Dezember 2011)

Mit der Konsole wirst du dann mehr Freude haben wenn es mit dem PC nicht so klappt .......


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich weis nicht was ihr mit euren PCs immer macht. Wenn mir einer meiner 3 Rechner alle 10 h oder noch seltener abschmiert .

@batmaan
Das ist es ja. Schon ein 500 € PC reicht um eine Konsole sowas von platt zu machen. Irgendwie geht das bei vielen nicht so richtig die Köpfe rein, aber es wird schon besser. Wenn man hier im Forum vor einem Jahr einen Thread mit der Bitte um einen Gaming PC für 400-500 € erstellt hat, wurde man erst mal von 5 Noobs ausgelacht, bevor vielleicht mal eine richtige Antwort kam.


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2011)

Heute lache ich dich auch noch aus wenn du mir erzählst nen Gaming PC für 500€ da kommst du nämlich lange nicht mit hin. In der Theorie ja aber kauf den Kram mal zusammen inkl. einem vernünftigen Case,bau alles ein und besorg dir auch noch ein legales OS da wird es aber eng mit 500€

Das was du dann hast reicht aber wirklich nur die Wochen bis der nächste Hardwarefresser aller BF3 oder Batman,Metro usw kommt.

Mal im ernst,ich bin selbst PC Fan und habe ne Xbox,teilweise bin ich sowas von froh das ich die Box hábe... Batman sieht toll aus auf der Xbox,es steuert sich mit dem Controller so geil... klar am PC sieht es grafisch schcker aus aber mit der Steuerung gehts weiter... die ist net sooo toll und das was ich an Grafikpracht habe das erkaufe ich mir enorm mit Hardwareleistung.

So wie Batman gibt es noch einiges andere an Games die ich nennen kann wo das so ist. Dead Space 1 und 2 (grafisch nicht so anspruchsvoll klar...) Resident Evil und eigentlich alles was Third Person ist...

Wieder einmal kommt von dem PC Lager nur der Technikvorteil in Sachen Grafik.... merkt ihr was?


----------



## batmaan (26. Dezember 2011)

Klar kann man es auch auf der Box zocken aber warum sollte man? Schließ dein Controller am PC an und schon haste die selbe Steuerung wie auf der Konsole und genießt die wirklich tollen PhysikX effekte. Und bei Spielen wie dead Space spielt es sich auf den PC eh besser. 
Deine Argumentation verstehe ich da nicht. 

Und Konsolenzocker argumentieren nur mit Steuerung und günstigere Preis. ( auch wenn das nicht stimmt, siehe letzten Post ). Und PC Siele sind sowieso günstiger, oder wo bekommste z.B batman aa für 3 Euro? merkste was?

Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach für Konsole spricht ist, dass es da keine Sachen wie Origin giebt.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

Und das man die Spiele einfach wieder verkaufen kann. Beim PC bleibt man auf dem Schrott sitzen dank Accountbindung.


----------



## batmaan (26. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt..aber so langsam trifft das auch die Konsolen. Es fängt mir spielbaren Personen wie bei batman ac an und endet mit kompletten Spielen.


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Heute lache ich dich auch noch aus wenn du mir erzählst nen Gaming PC für 500€ da kommst du nämlich lange nicht mit hin. In der Theorie ja aber kauf den Kram mal zusammen inkl. einem vernünftigen Case,bau alles ein und besorg dir auch noch ein legales OS da wird es aber eng mit 500€
> 
> Das was du dann hast reicht aber wirklich nur die Wochen bis der nächste Hardwarefresser aller BF3 oder Batman,Metro usw kommt.



Wenn du glaubst 400 € für Hardware reichen nicht, um aktuelle Spiele mit besserer Grafik als 1280x720, low Details und ohne AF + AA zu spielen bist du auf dem Holzweg. Lach ruhig, das ändert auch nichts dran.  





> Wieder einmal kommt von dem PC Lager nur der Technikvorteil in Sachen Grafik.... merkt ihr was?


Kommt jetzt wieder der Blödsinn das Konsolenspieler mehr Wert auf Spielspass legen? 
Das machen PC Spieler genauso. Der Technikvorteil ist nur ein Teil vom ganzen, ist aber nun mal ein Vorteil.


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Dezember 2011)

Also ich spiele mit meinem Rechner (X3 und HD5670) BF3 flüssig bei Low Settings auf 60fps. Das sollte ungefähr Konsolenniveau sein, und mein Rechner kostet keinesfalls mehr als 400€.


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2011)

Welche Auflösung? BF3 läuft auf Konsole nur mit 30 fps.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

Dabei solltet ihr aber bedenken, dass man bei der Konsole mehrere Meter vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzt, beim PC sitzt man in der Regeln ~30cm vor dem TFT.


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Auflösung? BF3 läuft auf Konsole nur mit 30 fps.



1280x720 ist das.


----------



## omega™ (26. Dezember 2011)

Ein Vorteil muss man der Konsole aber lassen, die Dinger sind oldschool... einfach mal an die alte Zeit denken wo man mit Freunden zu viert an nem N64 saß und Mario Kart gezockt hat.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

Das mag bei der Wii vielleicht noch stimmenn, aber bei PS3 und Xbox 360 führt kaum ein Weg am Onlinemultiplayer vorbei.


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Dezember 2011)

Sehr viele Spiele unterstützen heute kein Splitscreen, was meiner Meinung nach ein kolossaler Rückschritt ist.


----------



## batmaan (26. Dezember 2011)

@chaoz

das ist leider der Trend der Dinge. Heutzutage konzentrieren sich Spieleentwickler auf den online mp.


----------



## Schiwago (27. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Dabei solltet ihr aber bedenken, dass man bei der Konsole mehrere Meter vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzt, beim PC sitzt man in der Regeln ~30cm vor dem TFT.


 
FAIL, ob man seinen Gaming-PC oder eine Konsole an einen Beamer / Fernseher anschließt ist völlig egal. 

Jeder der sich etwas auskennt weiss, dass der PC einfach die mit Abstand überlegenere Plattform ist, da sie viel mehr Vorteile bietet, dabei aber nicht unbedingt teurer ist (im Gegenteil). 

Wer einmal den Vergleich PC / Konsole richtig gesehen hat wird sich immer für den PC entscheiden.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Dezember 2011)

Schiwago schrieb:
			
		

> FAIL, ob man seinen Gaming-PC oder eine Konsole an einen Beamer / Fernseher anschließt ist völlig egal.
> 
> Jeder der sich etwas auskennt weiss, dass der PC einfach die mit Abstand überlegenere Plattform ist, da sie viel mehr Vorteile bietet, dabei aber nicht unbedingt teurer ist (im Gegenteil).
> 
> Wer einmal den Vergleich PC / Konsole richtig gesehen hat wird sich immer für den PC entscheiden.



Warum stellt der PC dann bei Spieleverkäufen eine kaum noch zu beachtende Minderheit dar? Warum entscheiden sich trotz allem Millionen von Spielern gegen PCs und für Konsolen? Warum entwickelt ein Großteil der Spieleentwickler hauptsächlich für Konsolen, ohne später für den PC zu optimieren? Warum gibt es Konsolenexklusivspiele?

Darauf hätte ich gerne eine Antwort, Cpt. Obvious.


----------



## Conqi (27. Dezember 2011)

Aus dem selben Grund, aus dem Großteil der Menschheit ne GT420 mit 3GB VRam für ne Highend-Gaming-Graka hält... weil sies nicht besser wissen. Konsolen sind halt der bequeme und einfache Weg für jederman, mehr Funktionen, bessere Grafik, bessere Steuerung, Modding und Alles gibts aber nur am PC


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2011)

TEchnisch ist der PC zwar der Konsole überlegen aber vielen reicht die Grafik. Konsolen sind eben Pluq´n Play. Unkompliziert. Man braucht nix installieren oder muß Kompatibilität beachten. DVD rein und loslegen!

Und als die PS3 rausgekommen ist war sie den PC überlegen. Da gab es höchstens Dualcore Prozessoren für den Desktop. Heute ist zumindest die Grafikeinheit und der Videoram veraltet. Der Cell Prozessor hat noch weiterhin Potential. Ich denke komplett ausgereizt ist das Teil immer noch nicht.

Wir haben uns z.B. ein Nintendo Wii zu Weihnachten geholt. Die Grafik ist im Verhältnis zu meinen PC Spielen grausam. Aber es macht Spaß. Und das ist das wichtigste denke ich.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Dezember 2011)

Es ist doch immer das gleiche ... eine Konsole ist nur zum zocken da, die Zeilgruppe ist viel großer bei denen ... 
Es gibt einfach Spiele, die sich besser für Konsolen eignen. Das können wir ja alle miterleben ... ich will jetzt auch keine Beispiele nennen.
Das Gleiche gilt auch für den PC nur beim PC gibt es auch Leute, die mit ihrem AMD x2 3Ghz und ATI HD 2400xt noch spaß haben ... das kenne ich aus meinem Umfeld .... es werden halt nur COH, AOE, Simcity4, SC2 und diverse free to play Online Spiele gespielt.


----------



## Primer (27. Dezember 2011)

Und dann ist da noch die gute alte Werbung...
Egal wie und wo, es wird fast immer mit einer Konsole geworben, siehe TV, Pap- Aufsteller (Gamstop) o.Ä. Im Grunde hat der PC ein regelrechtes Imageproblem, er wird zu wenig beworben und es halten sich nachwievor so tolle Vorurteile, wie die totale Instabilität, viel zu hohe Preise und vor allem wird die Grafik immer klein geredet. Wie sollte auch je ein Anfänger im Bereich  Videospielen auf die Idee kommen sich mit der Frage auseinander zu setzen, ob PS3, 360 oder PC, wenn er von vornherein von allen Seiten und Firmen hört, das letzterer schlechter ist.

Der ganze Quark geht doch auch hier bereits wieder los:
*"Dabei solltet ihr aber bedenken, dass man bei der Konsole mehrere Meter vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzt"*...ja toll, die Konsolen haben so tolle Grafik, dass sie erst auf mehreren Meter Abstand erträglich wirkt? Tolles Argument nicht! Es ist ja nicht so das man sich auch vom Monitor weiter wegsetzen könnte oder das ganze gleich an den TV stöpselt. Die Preisfrage ist daran ja, warum ich mich dann überhaupt an den TV setzen soll, wenn die sichtbare Fläche ohnehin kleiner ist als am Monitor?

Die Liste an schwachsinnigen Argumenten geht doch auch noch viel weiter. Man wird auch hier nicht mehr lange warten müssen, bis der erste wieder was Spielgefühl, Controllern und IKEA Möbeln erzählt. Das sind doch keine Argumente, wenn ersteres Subjektiv wahrzunehmen ist, zweiteres klar an den PC geht und letzteres an allen Plattformen gleich sein kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> *"Dabei solltet ihr aber bedenken, dass man bei der Konsole mehrere Meter vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzt"*...ja toll, die Konsolen haben so tolle Grafik, dass sie erst auf mehreren Meter Abstand erträglich wirkt? Tolles Argument nicht! Es ist ja nicht so das man sich auch vom Monitor weiter wegsetzen könnte oder das ganze gleich an den TV stöpselt. Die Preisfrage ist daran ja, warum ich mich dann überhaupt an den TV setzen soll, wenn die sichtbare Fläche ohnehin kleiner ist als am Monitor?


 
Es ist ein seltsames Argument, aber immerhin berechtigt. Hatte das selbe hier. Ich saß 3 - 4m von einem 42" Full-HD entfernt und hab keinen Unterschied zu meinem damaligen PC gesehen. Ist einfach so. Zudem hängt es von der Größe und der Auflösung des Fernsehers ab. Ich habe meine Xbox 360 seit Kurzem an einem 19" TV, dessen native Auflösung 768p ist. Dort sieht es mit 720p beinahe so aus, wie auf meinem alten Monitor, wobei ich auch 20cm davor sitzen kann.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Schiwago schrieb:


> FAIL, ob man seinen Gaming-PC oder eine Konsole an einen Beamer / Fernseher anschließt ist völlig egal.
> 
> Jeder der sich etwas auskennt weiss, dass der PC einfach die mit Abstand überlegenere Plattform ist, da sie viel mehr Vorteile bietet, dabei aber nicht unbedingt teurer ist (im Gegenteil).
> 
> Wer einmal den Vergleich PC / Konsole richtig gesehen hat wird sich immer für den PC entscheiden.



Natürlich weis ich, dass man auch nen PC an den Beamer hängen kann, aber wie viele machen das denn wirklich und das auch ohne den PC ständig durch die Wohnung zu schieben?
Ich hatte das mal über ein Wochenende probiert, PC am TV und dann mit der Tastatur und Maus auf dem Sofa, dass war ein FAIL. Wenn ich am PC zocken will brauche ich einen Schreibtisch.

Das der PC die technisch überlegene Plattform ist wird hier bestimmt niemand bestreiten, aber wie es scheint interessiert die Entwickler das nicht. Die haben nur die Dollarzeichen in den Augen, also wird dorthin optimiert wo es die meiste Kohle gibt.

Wenn sich das von 2011 auf 2012 natürlich ändern und der PC auf einem Schlag 10x soviele Spiele verkauft wie zuvor, dann wird sich das bestimmt wieder ändern.

Und ich habe wirklich mehrmals verglichen zwischen meinem ehemaligen PC der PS3 und der Xbox 360.

Ich finde das auch echt schade, denn ich bastel gerne an der Hardware rum, übertakte usw, dass fehlt mir an meiner XBox, da ist das sinnigste was man machen kann ein Fakeambiligt hinter den TV zu klemmen.

@ChaoZ: Das wird wohl an den schlechten Konsolenports liegen die es nurnoch für den PC gibt. Da werden dann die Spiele illegal geladen oder boykottiert und schwubs, ehe man sich versieht verschwindet die Spielereihe komplett vom PC, da es nichtmehr lohnt.

Mich würde aber interessieren wann das angefangen hat, den es wird ja wohl kaum von heute auf morgen gesagt, " So, ab heute bringen wir nurnoch Konsolenports auf den Markt"

Für einen PC gezielt zu werben wird auch nicht ganz einfach. Hinter PS3 und Xbox 360 stehen Marken womit man wirbt. Beim PC kann man für die Games werben, aber nicht für die PLattform. Die einzigen Markedie mir da so einfallen würden wäre Dell. Die einzige COmputerwerbung die da kommt ist für Laptop oder auch die MM Werbung ist wenn dann für Laptops.
Da müssten dann vielleicht mal Alternate oder Alianware oder wie sie heißen mit Gaming Systemen Werbung machen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2011)

Die müssten mal vernünftige Gaming-PCs im Desktopformat auf den Markt bringen und einen fairen Preis dafür verlangen. Wenn man so ein Teil dann bei MM neben der Konsole laufen hat, sieht jeder, dass der PC mehr kann, aber solange sich niemand dazu bewegen lässt, wird es für den PC eher traurig aussehen.


----------



## Primer (27. Dezember 2011)

Das kann letztendlich jeder halten, wie er will. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin  mich von meinem 32iger mehr als 1,5 Meter weg zusetzen, weil das Bild einfach zu klein wird. Damit geht bei vielen Spielen auch die Präzision flöten und nein ich Spiele hier nur mit PAD. Ändert aber nichts daran das die Konsolengrafik keinen Hering mehr vom Teller zieht. Wer sich mit sowas zufrieden gibt kann sich auch ne 50€ Karte holen und damit glücklich werden, der Effekt funktioniert wie gesagt auch am PC.

@Burn_out
Das hatten wir doch alles schon mal. Du kannst doch den Aufbau deiner Wohnung nicht zur Referenz erklären. Wo führt eine solche Diskussion denn bitte hin? Faktisch ist es kein Problem PC und TV miteinander zu verbinden, der Rest hängt an jedem einzelnen. Ich könnte ja auch argumentieren, das das Spielen am TV total unpraktisch ist, da meine Freundin ständig den TV und somit die Konsole blockiert. Deswegen muss ich das Teil auch immer zwischen TV und TFT hin und her schleppen...


----------



## batmaan (27. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten die zum Blöd Markt gehen und sich "beraten" lassen erfahren von den Mitarbeitern, dass die Konsole gleich stark ist wie ein PC. Stimmt ja auch weil sie dort nur die schlechtesten Pcs haben. Und dann ist es klar, dass sich die Leute gegen den PC entscheiden. Die meisten Leute haben keine Lust auf zusammen bauen oder sonstiges..das ist traurig..

p.s heute Batman Arkham City für 11 euro gekauft, natürlich fürn PC  ( und nein ´, ist kein illegaler russen key )

edit: ich schließ mein Laptop gerne am Tv  an .. wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

@*primerp12*: Lies meinen Post bitte nochmal. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es geht. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich. Die Leute, die einen PC zum zocken an den Beamer/TV hängen sind ein absolut geringer Prozentsatz.

@Batmaan: OK, du schliesst deinen Laptop an den TV an. Wie läuft Battlefield 3 auf dem Gerät? Bestimmt nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Primer (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja die Saftnasen von MM und Co. kommen dann noch hinzu. Da investieren die Flächenmärkte einfach zu wenig in Fortbildung. Ich sollte meine Mutter mal als unerstützende Beratung in den MM/Saturn Begleiten um einen TV anzugreifen, es war ein einziges Trauerspiel^^
Nicht nur das man dort vor veraltete Ware geschleift wird, welche für neue schnellstmöglich weichen muss, nein die Beratung verdient nicht mal die Bezeichnung "mangelhaft". Mir graut es immer davor, wenn ich daran denke das es soviele Leute da draußen gibt, die sich von der "Beratung" in solchen Märkten beeinflussen lassen oder diesen gar vertrauen.

@Burn_out
Na dann fang mal an belegbare Quelle darüber vorzulegen, welch "geringer Prozentsatz" das ist....viel Spaß. Da brauchst du auch nicht mit "sein wir mal ehrlich" kommen, ich kann genauso gut die Behauptung aufzustellen, dass die meisten Spieler da draußen noch auf die guten alten Röhren setzen, da bleibt optisch nicht viel übrig.


----------



## batmaan (27. Dezember 2011)

Battlefield spiele ich nicht. Batman aa, Fifa und nba sehen Toll aus und besser als auf der Xbox.

@primer du sprichst mir aus der Seele heraus.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Eine Quelle gibt es dafür logischerweise nicht, man müsste dafür quasi alle PC Spieler befragen um ein Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Allerdings wenn man mal in den deutschen PC Communitys schaut wo sich die ganzen PC Enhusiasten tummeln und selbst dort sieht, das die meisten "nur" an einem TFT zocken ist das für mich Beweis genug. Da gibts im besten Fall noch welche die ein TH2GO benutzen, aber viel mehr nicht.

Das hat zwar nur eine geringe Aussagekraft, aber das ist besser als nichts.

Für mich sind das Dinge die auf der Hand liegen. Von mir aus kannst du ja an deiner Meinung festhalten und glaube der PC ist das größte, tollste und geilste Spielgerät was es gibt.
Ich denke spätestens wenn die neue Konsolengeneration 2012 ankommt war es das für den PC als Spieleplattform und er wird weiter in ein Nischendarsein gedrängt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2011)

Schlimm finde ich wenn PC Spiele qualitativ drunter leiden, wenn sie für mehrere Plattformen entwickelt werden. Nur weil man aufn Konsolenmarkt mehr Geld machen kann. Das hat ja ID Chef John Carmack schon offen ausgeprochen, das sie mehr Geld auf den Konsolenmarkt machen.

Aber es wird bestimmt auch noch genug Kohle auf den PC damit gemacht. Es gibt ja sehr viele PC Spieler. Und immerhin, zum Glück auch, Exklusivtitel.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2011)

Die neuen Konsolen sind auch so ein Thema. Wartet es mal ab, 2012 kommen alle 2 Wochen neue Meldungen mit den Superlativen die die Konsolen angeblich beherrschen sollen. Wenn die Dinger dann 2013 kommen sind sie entweder tierisch teuer oder sie können nichts, weil doch nur Durchschnittshardware verbaut wurde für die die Entwickler wieder 4-5 Jahre brauchen, um zu "lernen" sie voll auszureizen. Die Kunden werden sich so oder so drauf stürzen wie die Fliegen auf die Sch... , weil sich alle dank Berichterstattung, Werbung etc. schon lange darauf eingeschossen haben.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde sie auch sofort kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Die Leute, die einen PC zum zocken an den Beamer/TV hängen sind ein absolut geringer Prozentsatz.



Dann gehöre ich zu dem geringen Prozentsatz. Es ist wesentlich entspannender auf der Couch zu zocken


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2011)

Mit Maus und Tastatur?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mit Maus und Tastatur?



Nein, ich spiele ausschließlich mit 360 Controller (oh Gott, welche Schande für einen PCler)
Ich hasse Maus und Tastatur.
Da ich nicht Online spiele ist das kein Problem.
Und für Games, die keinen Controller unterstützen bastele ich mir mit dem Pinnacle Game Profiler passende Profile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, ich spiele ausschließlich mit 360 Controller (oh Gott, welche Schande für einen PCler)



Dir ist klar, dass du dich soeben zum Staatsfeind Nummer 1 abgestempelt hast?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass du dich soeben zum Staatsfeind Nummer 1 abgestempelt hast?



Ich fürchte es auch.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt geächtet und auf Lebenszeit aus diesem Forum ausgeschlossen
Manchmal sollte ich echt mein Maul halten


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte es auch.
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt geächtet und auf Lebenszeit aus diesem Forum ausgeschlossen
> Manchmal sollte ich echt mein Maul halten


 
Wer bist du? 
Was willst du hier? 
Wer mag dich überhaupt?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer bist du?
> Was willst du hier?
> Wer mag dich überhaupt?



Das hatte ich befürchtet *Schäm*
Ich bin unwürdig


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Das fing ja schon mit der Couch an. 
Kein PCler spielt auf der Couch vor dem Beamer, das ist arm. 
Der PCler von heute hockt auf seinem kargen Schreibtischstuhl von Ikea (mehr kann er sich nicht leisten, weil das ständige Aufrüsten soviel Geld verschlingt... ) und spielt im abgegrenzten Bereich des Zimmers (weil die Frau/Freundin es peinlich findet, dass der Tag ein, Tag aus vor dem Rechner hängt ).


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das fing ja schon mit der Couch an.
> Kein PCler spielt auf der Couch vor dem Beamer, das ist arm.
> Der PCler von heute hockt auf seinem kargen Schreibtischstuhl von Ikea (mehr kann er sich nicht leisten, weil das ständige Aufrüsten soviel Geld verschlingt... ) und spielt im abgegrenzten Bereich des Zimmers (weil die Frau/Freundin es peinlich findet, dass der Tag ein, Tag aus vor dem Rechner hängt ).



Bei den wahren "Cracks" läuft das aber noch anders.
Das spielt die Frau mit. 2 PCs, 2 Liter Aldi-Cola, 200 Zigaretten und WoW bis die Leitung glüht.
"Schakkeline, tu mal die Mama seine Aschenbecher leer machen"


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Neeneenee...

"Du.. sach mal, wo ist denn die Schakkeline"
"Wer?"
"Die kleine eben, letzte Woche hatte ich sie noch gsehn"
"das war vor 6 Monaten, ist beim Jugendamt"
"Hä?"
"Jugendamt eben"
"Wieso"
"was fragst du mich"


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wäre was für Switch Reloaded


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2011)

Quanti, mach mal den Thread hier nicht durcheinander. Geh lieber ins Netzteilforum, das herrscht Xilence Notstand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Quanti, mach mal den Thread hier nicht durcheinander. Geh lieber ins Netzteilforum, das herrscht Xilence Notstand.


 
Hab ich schon gelesen, der Xilence Fan treibt wieder sein Unwesen.


----------



## Primer (27. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Eine Quelle gibt es dafür logischerweise nicht, man müsste dafür quasi alle PC Spieler befragen um ein Ergebnis zu bekommen.
> 
> Allerdings wenn man mal in den deutschen PC Communitys schaut wo sich die ganzen PC Enhusiasten tummeln und selbst dort sieht, das die meisten "nur" an einem TFT zocken ist das für mich Beweis genug. Da gibts im besten Fall noch welche die ein TH2GO benutzen, aber viel mehr nicht.
> 
> ...



Na siehst du, solche pauschalen Behauptungen kann jeder aufstellen. Das Problem ist nur, wenn die Gegenseite mit der Meinung nicht konform geht^^
Und ja für mich ist der PC die Ideal Plattform, das heißt aber nicht das sie dies für jeden ist. Nur geht es mir auf den Kekes wenn Leute dahergelaufen kommen und was von technisch fast ebenbürtigen Konsolen, 1000€ PCs oder gar Möbeln erzählen. Das ist schlicht gesagt unwahr oder am PC genauso möglich.
Bringt doch mal einer echte Argumente und nicht solchen an den Harren herbeigezogenen Mist. Aber das ist doch immer wieder das gleiche, es wird an dem Punkt angesetzt der auf Seiten der Konsolen einfach nicht zu gewinnen ist, der Grafik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich frage mich da immer noch, ob wirklich einer glaubt, dass die neuen Konsolen 2012 kommen werden. 
Würden sie 2012 kommen, bedeutet es, dass sie Hardware von 2010 verbaut haben.


----------



## Primer (27. Dezember 2011)

Das wird sich spätestens zur E3 zeigen, wobei ich eher mit Ende 2013 rechne. Was in die neuen Geräte reinkommt wird sich zeigen, aber ich tendiere Richtung Mittelklasse der aktuellen Generation, im Moment wäre da aus meiner Sicht also ne 560(ohne alles) drinnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass Notebook Technik reinkommt.
Niemand will mehr Konsolen haben, die 400 Watt ziehen und schweinelaut sind.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2011)

Eine 560 wäre ja schon Hammer. Ich befürchte nur das bei den CPUs wieder jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Wenn die PS4 mit "Cell 2" und XBOX 720 mit 8Kern ARM CPU kommt, wie soll dann vernünftig Plattformübergreifend optimiert werden? Das wird wieder ewig dauern bis was richtig gutes dabei rauskommt...


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Gerüchte gehen aber genau in die Richtung. PS4 bekommt einen weiterentwickelten Cell und die Xbox einen neuen IBM Prozessor.

Mit der Wii U kommt die erste Next Gen Konsole 2012. Ich denke MS und Sony werden ihre Geräte 2012 vorstellen und dann 2013 rausbringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein Tipp ist immer noch 2014-2015, eher nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gerüchte gehen aber genau in die Richtung. PS4 bekommt einen weiterentwickelten Cell und die Xbox einen neuen IBM Prozessor.



Die Cell wurde auch von IBM mitentwickelt. 
Die Cell CPU ist aber ein Grund warum die PS3 im Vergleich schwierig zu programmieren ist und deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass die PS4 ebenfalls eine Cell CPU haben wird.


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> 1280x720 ist das.


 
Meine Xbox ist hier mit Full HD Auflösung zu werke



> Mein Tipp ist immer noch 2014-2015, eher nicht.​


 
Ich sag 2014


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Meine Xbox ist hier mit Full HD Auflösung zu werke


 
Hast du die gemoddet? 

Normalerweise läuft BF3 darauf mit 1280 x 704.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Dezember 2011)

Keine Xbox 360 der Welt läuft mit Full HD.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt da den einen oder anderen Mod, wo ein PC im XBOX Gehäuse steckt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt da den einen oder anderen Mod, wo ein PC im XBOX Gehäuse steckt...


 
Ich warte noch auf den Mod, wo eine Xbox in einem PC Gehäuse ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Meine Xbox ist hier mit Full HD Auflösung zu werke


 
WTF? Noob oder was? 

Die läuft auf 704p@1080p, als hochgerechnet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die läuft auf 704p@1080p, als hochgerechnet.


 
Jop 1080p wird nur interpoliert, nativ ist da nichts.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf den Mod, wo eine Xbox in einem PC Gehäuse ist.



Gab es nicht mal ein Case von Lian Li (???) wo man eine XBOX reinstecken konnte? Das wäre dann eine Art massentauglicher Mod.


----------



## Primer (27. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Cell wurde auch von IBM mitentwickelt.
> Die Cell CPU ist aber ein Grund warum die PS3 im Vergleich schwierig zu programmieren ist und deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass die PS4 ebenfalls eine Cell CPU haben wird.


 
Bin auch mal gespannt ob Sony an diesem festhält. Wobei der Cell nicht das große Problem an der Sache ist, sondern die im Gegensatz zur 360 "schwächere" oder besser "andere" GPU, sowie der Speicher. Da so gut wie alles von der 360 geportet wird und sich eigentlich kein Entwickler die Mühe macht den Code optimal an die PS3 anzupassen, bekommt man dann immer diesen Framdrop@640p mit noch mehr Texturmatsch serviert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal ein Case von Lian Li (???) wo man eine XBOX reinstecken konnte? Das wäre dann eine Art massentauglicher Mod.


 
Oder ein Case kaufen, wo einen Xbox 360, eine PS3, eine Wii und der PC reinpasst.
Das würde ich "Grundversorgung" nennen.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Doch doch sowas gabs auch. Lian Li Meets Xbox 360. Gab anfangs auch Umbauten mit WaKü.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2011)

Und was soll der scheiss?

Dann kann man gleich beim PC bleiben. Zumal die HW besser ist...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was soll der scheiss?
> 
> Dann kann man gleich beim PC bleiben. Zumal die HW besser ist...


 
1. Weil die Xbox ständig wegen Überhitzung gestorben ist, daher Besseres Case + Bessere Kühlung, außerdem siehts um einiges besser aus als das olle Standardcase  
2. Es wurden hier wohl schon genug Gründe genannt was eine Konsole rechtfertigt. Seit 4000 Beiträgen werden immmer die gleichen Sachen von beiden Parteien bestritten, und wahrscheinlich auch die nächsten 4000


----------



## orca113 (28. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop 1080p wird nur interpoliert, nativ ist da nichts.


 
Also quasi 1080i?

Auch wurst sieht jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen gut und ausreichend aus.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Dezember 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also quasi 1080i?
> 
> Auch wurst sieht jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen gut und ausreichend aus.


 
Nö, ist so als würdest du an deinem PC auf einem 1080p Monitor 720p einstellen.


----------



## Primer (28. Dezember 2011)

@Orca113
Ne.
Also das Spiel wird intern mit 1280x720 Pixeln (je nach Spiel auch mal weniger) berechnet und ebenfalls noch intern auf 1080p hochskaliert. Das wird nun an den TV übergeben. Das ganze verfahren bringt aber 0Punkte in Sachen Bildqualität, man sollte eher von "Bildquälität" sprechen, da jede Manipulation am Material normalerweise mit Verlusten einhergeht. Im grunde kannst du dir das so vorstellen, als wenn du in Paint ein Bild von 1280x720 Pixeln maskierst und einfach auf 1920x1080 Pixeln auseinander ziehst. Man könnte auch sagen es ist der umgekehrte Weg von Downsampling^^

Einige Entwickler schreiben das auch hinten auf die Verpackung drauf um dem Kunden vorzugaukeln das es sich hier um FHD handelt, was zwar auch stimmt, jedoch bringt es in Sachen Bildqualität rein gar nichts, da hier mehr als die Hälfte der Pixel interpoliert werden. Mit anderen Worten ist die Angabe von 1080p auf Konsolenspielen nix weiter als ein Marketing Gag.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Meine Box lief früher immer nur mit maximal 720p mehr konnte ich nicht einstellen. 
Habe immer wieder gelesen, dass Halo und Co nur mit 640p laufen, da der Konsole Leistung fehlte.

Ich Persönlich kann sagen, dass meine beiden Pcs mit dem großen Plasma verbunden sind es laufen auch beide über die HiFi Anlage. Das ist im meinem Fall eine simple und einfache Lösung.
Da ich auch einen Xbox360 Kontroller habe, kam ich natürlich auch mal in Versuchung gemütlich zu zocken auf dem Sessel mit Pad 
bei DeadSpace 1-2 war das super allerdings nur auf leicht ...... bei Fifa 12 gibt es da schon Probleme wenn ich zocke bin ich eher angespannt weil ich mich anstrenge ..... der Plasma ist schon groß genug aber da ich zu weit weg sitze ist das sehr ungewohnt.
Ich kann effektiver am Schreibtisch zocken aber das ist wohl Gewöhnungssache.

Zu den neuen Konsolen kann man bisher nur die Wii U hardwaretechnisch analysieren. 
Bei der PS4 und Xbox lässt sich nur spekulieren was wir alle schon wissen ist das es einmal eine Cell und IBM Cpu geben wird.
Der Cell wird in der PS4 seinen Platz finden, das es Geld und lizenztechnisch für Sony von Vorteil ist. 
Bei der Box wird es eine IBM CPU sein, wieviel Kerne es werden mussen wir abwarten aber ich halte 8 Kerne für sehr wahrscheinlich.
Bei der GPU lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## The Nemesis (28. Dezember 2011)

Hm, gibt ja gar keine Mehrauswahl?
Jedenfalls spiel ich beides, die Konsolen werden doch sowieso immer mehr zu PC's, Installation und Bugs inklusive.
Skyrim lief jedenfalls nicht ordentlich ohne Patches auf der PS3, wie es auf der XBox aussah weiß ich nicht.
Jedenfalls kann ich mit Konsolen und PC gleichzeitig wunderbar leben, solange sich nicht so ein Dreck wie Onlive durchsetzt, denn wenn die Menschen anfangen, gutgläubig die Rechte an ihren Spielen abzugeben, dann haben wir ein Problem.
Übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich bei Steam nur Angebote kaufe, ich habe nämlich keinen Datenträger, der mir das Recht am Spiel zusichert.


----------



## Primer (28. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem entfernten Bildschirm ist komisch, nicht^^ Ich kann ebenfalls nicht richtig spielen, wenn die Distanz zu groß ist.
Das Sony und MS an exotischen CPUs festhalten gilt aber in der tat als gesichert, egal wie der Hersteller heißt, denn wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das doch immer das riesen Problem an Emulatoren.

@*The Nemesis*
Skyrim hatte auch auf der 360 einen kleinen Fehler, wer die HDD Installation durchgeführt hat, bekam schlechtere Grafik vorgesetzt.


----------



## Burn_out (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, da gabs ein Texturproblem. Das wurde aber relativ schnell gelöst.

Mir ist eben wieder aufgefallen warum ich zocken am PC so mag. Ist echt toll wenn man ständig grundlos von Punkbuster gekickt wird


----------



## Primer (28. Dezember 2011)

Na da erzählst du was, PB ist so ziemlich das nervigste was mir bisher begegnet ist^^
PB kickt übrigens nicht grundlos, da verstehen sich die Versionen meist nicht. Das kommt vor allem nach Neuinstallationen mal vor. Wenn man den Bogen raus hat gehts auch recht fix weiter, einfach den Updater von PB laufen lassen und ganz wichtig, achte darauf das FW/Router nix blocken.

...na gut Stalker CS war noch nen Zacken schärfer^^


----------



## Burn_out (29. Dezember 2011)

Wow ich habe die Antwort gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scroll (30. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles bild und konnte auch zu treffen so 

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hm, unterwegs treffe ich viel mehr Konsoleros als PC Spieler, was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass in meiner Stammkneipe eine PS3 steht.


----------



## PC GAMER (30. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Wow ich habe die Antwort gefunden



Das muss man mal im englisch Unterricht durch nehmen


----------



## Primer (30. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Das muss man mal im englisch Unterricht durch nehmen


 
Ja nicht, ich meine was zum Teufel ist ein "Real Freind"


----------



## Tikkita (30. Dezember 2011)

Beides! Ganz einfach!
Und real firends: werden überschätzt!


----------



## Burn_out (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei Xbox und PS3 finde ich das garnicht so unwahrscheinlich. Da hat dann auch jeder seine langen Freundeslisten damit man immer wen hat zum online zocken. Aber wer kann schon behaupten, dass er z.B 30 Freunde hat und von denen hat jeder auch eine Xbox?

Ich bin gerade selber am überlegen ob ich mir nicht wieder einen PC zum zocken kaufen soll. Ich bin schon irgendwie heiß darauf mal wieder was zusammenzubauen, aber wenn ich dann überlege wofür will ich den dann benutzen? Ja öh, gut Frage
Für Games wie Battlefield Heroes oder LoL aktuell wird man wohl nicht viel brauchen. Wobei ich schon Lust habe auf BF3.

Meine Xbox habe ich damals ja nur für Forza 4 gekauft. Aus dem Fifa Alter bin ich inzwischen irgendwie raus und muss mir nicht jedes Jahr ein neues kaufen, zu mal mir der 12 Teil auch garnichtmehr so gefällt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auf Steam, wo ich noch nichts gezockt habe, ca. 5 mal so viele Freunde in der Liste, wie auf der PS3, mit der ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel gespielt habe.


----------



## >M.Pain (2. Januar 2012)

Ich bin überzeugt davon das in den nächsten Jahren der Computer als Spieleplatform ausgedient hat.
Es wird die Zeit kommen da werden die Spiele nur noch für Konsolen entwickelt da hier die Nachfrage einfach höher ist.
Es ist auch ein Geld und Zeitfrage da die meisten nicht bereit sind immer wieder in Hardware zu investieren.
Ich habe viele Freunde die sich mit Rechnern gut auskennen aber trotzdem nur auf Konsolen zocken, einfach aus dem Grund weil sie nicht einsehen ihren Rechner aufzurüsten wegen vielleicht 3 guten Spielen wo die Hardware auch genutzt wird.
Und es gibt Leute die wollen einfach nur ab und zu etwas auf die schnelle zocken und dafür ist die Konsole am besten geiegnet.
Grafik ist nebensache hauptsache es macht Spass.
Ich zocke zur Zeit BF3 auf dem PC, Spass macht es mir schon solange ich keine Freezes habe aus dem Server fliege oder es wieder mal lagt wie sau und das ist leider öfter der Fall.
Zocke nebenbei auch MW3 auf der PS3 und ich muss zugeben es macht Spass, auch mit dem Controller ich weiss nicht was ihr alle habt,ihr wisst ja übung macht den Meister.
Ein richtiger Hardcore Gamer hat meiner Meinung nach beides Zuhause rumstehen Highend PC und Konsole.


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ja nicht, ich meine was zum Teufel ist ein "Real Freind"



Oder das 





> Und real firends


 


Also bei mir wird es immer extremer: Der Rechner steht hier,er ist vor kurzem mit Wakü versehen,hat ansehnliche Hardware.... aber er steht nur hier... zwei Spiele sind installiert, BF3 und The Witcher 2, spielen tue ich nicht. Dafür läuft die Xbox,Red Dead R.,GOW, Batman... 

Soviel dazu, aber was den PC eindeutig unverzichtbar macht ist das basteln und Schrauben... wie neulich beim Wakü einbau


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt davon das in den nächsten Jahren der Computer als Spieleplatform ausgedient hat.
> Es wird die Zeit kommen da werden die Spiele nur noch für Konsolen entwickelt da hier die Nachfrage einfach höher ist.
> Es ist auch ein Geld und Zeitfrage da die meisten nicht bereit sind immer wieder in Hardware zu investieren.
> Ich habe viele Freunde die sich mit Rechnern gut auskennen aber trotzdem nur auf Konsolen zocken, einfach aus dem Grund weil sie nicht einsehen ihren Rechner aufzurüsten wegen vielleicht 3 guten Spielen wo die Hardware auch genutzt wird.
> ...



Das wird schon lange prophezeit, eingetreten ist es nicht.
Wenn man das Spielejahr 2011 mal Revue passieren lässt, und sich mal die Flut an technisch guten PC Spielen anschaut (Witcher 2, BF3.....), dann ist es um den PC als Spieleplattform nach wie vor sehr, sehr gut bestellt.
Zudem wird oft die Rolle des PCs als Technologieträger für die gesamte Spiele-Industrie unterschätzt. Vieles was wir jetzt schon an Grafik-Qualitätsfeatures auf dem PC sehen, wird erst in die nächste Konsolen-Genration Einzug halten. Und die GPUs, sowohl der aktuellen, als wahrscheinlich auch von der kommenden Konsolen-Generation basieren auf bewährter, und vor allem günstiger PC-Technik, was Entwicklungszeit und -kosten spart. Alleine aus diesem Grund ist der PC wichtig.


----------



## AmdNator (2. Januar 2012)

HiHo Zusammen,

also ich finde beides hat seine Berechtigung ich persönlich habe beides also PC,Wii, Xbox 360,

zocken tu ich auf dem PC und Xbox 360 Wii wenn freunde dabei sind aber da ist die Xbox durch Kinetic auch mehr gefragt wenn jemand da ist.....

PC wird bei mir aktuell für Anno und BF3 benutzt, PC für Autorennen und Fifa oder Verkloppen Games, ach finde es eigentlich immer lustig wie sich manch einer so richtig in die sache reinsteigert,


Gruß

Und Have Fun egal mit was für einer Plattform


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

@orca
Ne Wakü kannst du auch bei der Xbox verbauen. 

@Cook
Witcher 2, BF3,...? Eine Flut sieht anders aus. 
Ok, jetzt mal ernst, leider. Mir ist schon klar, dass letztes Jahr einige gute PC Spiele gekommen sind, aber der Trend geht Richtung Konsole, dabei wäre es relativ einfach, einen guten Gaming PC im Desktop Format zu bauen und den ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen, nur macht das leider keine Firma und selbst wenn, würden die Teile zu viel kosten, da die Preise von guten Fertig-PCs zu hoch sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Witcher 2, BF3,...? Eine Flut sieht anders aus.


 
Ich bin heute etwas schreibfaul, sonst hätte ich mehr aufgezählt


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Lieber drei Punkte machen als Anno 2070 schreiben. Das war's dann ja schon ziemlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Lieber drei Punkte machen als Anno 2070 schreiben. Das war's dann ja schon ziemlich.



...und Shogun 2, Serious Sam 3, Crysis 2 (DX11 plus Hi-Res Pack), F1 2011, Dirt 3, Batman Arkham City, Skyrim (mit Mod Tool).

Wenn man die aufgezählten 2011 alle gespielt hat, dann war das Jahr ausgefüllt


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Ich würde Multiplattform Titel nicht mit zählen, da sie ja nicht unbedingt jemanden zum PC zurück bringen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich würde Multiplattform Titel nicht mit zählen, da sie ja nicht unbedingt jemanden zum PC zurück bringen.



Warum? Zum Beispiel ist Arkham City in Full-HD mit DX11, 32xAA und PhysX ein echter Augenschmaus, und ein Grund, warum ich dieses Game niemals auf der Konsole spielen würde, so lange es den PC als Alternative gibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, aber wie viele würden sich wegen ein paar grafisch guter Spiele einen PC kaufen, obwohl sie die Games auf der vorhandenen Konsole spielen können?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie viele würden sich wegen ein paar grafisch guter Spiele einen PC kaufen, obwohl sie die Games auf der vorhandenen Konsole spielen können?



Das kann man genau so wenig konkret sagen, oder belegen wie den umgekehrten Fall.


----------



## Burn_out (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mir deinen Gaming PC anschaue weis ich es aber schon. Eine Xbox kosten nur halb soviel wie eine der GTX580er und zieht wahrscheinlich sogar weniger Strom


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deinen Gaming PC anschaue weis ich es aber schon. Eine Xbox kosten nur halb soviel wie eine der GTX580er und zieht wahrscheinlich sogar weniger Strom



Und? Mein PC ist in diesem Zusammenhang mit Sicherheit nicht der Maßstab.
Eines meiner persönlichen Game-Highlights in diesem Jahr war übrigens Uncharted 3 auf meiner PS3. Das habe ich mittlerweile dreimal durchgespielt


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das kann man genau so wenig konkret sagen, oder belegen wie den umgekehrten Fall.


Doch, weil alles außer technischen Geräten immer teurer wird, also hat man keine Kohle, um aufzurüsten.


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich würde Multiplattform Titel nicht mit zählen, da sie ja nicht unbedingt jemanden zum PC zurück bringen.


 
Wenn man die Unterschiede öfters aufzeigen würde vielleicht schon. Aber man wird ja an jeder Ecke nur mit den Konsolenfassungen zugeschüttet. Wer den Unterschied nicht kennt vermisst ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Das Problem habe ich ja schon mal angesprochen. 
Man müsste nur bei MM nen Desktop Gaming PC neben einer Konsole laufen lassen und den direkten Vergleich aufzeigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Doch, weil alles außer technischen Geräten immer teurer wird, also hat man keine Kohle, um aufzurüsten.



Nein, das kann man einfach nicht allgemein sagen. Das ist eine Vermutung deinerseits.
Genau wie diese Aussage:



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie viele würden sich wegen ein paar grafisch guter Spiele einen PC kaufen, obwohl sie die Games auf der vorhandenen Konsole spielen können?



Wie viele Leute sich wegen der besseren Technik einen PC kaufen, oder wegen dem höheren Anschaffungspreis eben keinen kaufen, kannst du nicht wissen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Das ist nur eine Beobachtung von mir, da ich von Arbeitslosen bis zu ein paar Millionären sehr viele Leute kenne und wenn ich mir dann die Verkaufsflächen in Läden ansehe, komme ich zu keinem anderen Schluss.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Beobachtung von mir.....



.....die sich so nicht verallgemeinern lässt.
Im Saturn bei uns in Aachen ist die Verkaufsfläche von von PC, PS3 und 360-Games übrigens jeweils ungefähr gleich groß


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Da rechnest du falsch. Du musst alle anderen Plattformen zusammen zählen, denn egal für welche Konsole sich jemand ein Spiel kauft, für den PC gibt er dieses Geld nicht aus.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe letztens meinen Cousin besucht, der jetzt 22 Jahre alt ist. Er hat ein ziemlich gutes Gaming Setup Zuhause, mit schönem Sound, zwei 27 Zöllern und Wakü. Bis vor 2-3 Jahren wollte er von Konsolen nichts hören, hat auch immer sehr gerne Battlefield 2, World of Warcraft und die verschiedensten Singleplayer Games gezockt. Jetzt benutzt er seinen PC immernoch für alles, außer das zocken. Er hat neben seinem 50 Zöller, an dem auch sein Rechner per HDMI angeschlossen ist, Xbox 360 und PS3 stehen. Momentan spielt er LA Noire und Battlefield 3 auf PS3. Er arbeitet jetzt, hat mehr Verantwortungen als früher und deswegen einfach nicht mehr viel Zeit zum zocken. Deswegen spielt er auf Konsolen. Einfach weil es nicht so lange dauert. Es ist unkomplizierter. Und wenn ihr diese Aussage infrage stellen wollt - lasst es lieber. Mich interessiert es nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt noch bei jedem Spiel die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auf Konsole besser läuft und angenehmer ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Da rechnest du falsch. Du musst alle anderen Plattformen zusammen zählen, denn egal für welche Konsole sich jemand ein Spiel kauft, für den PC gibt er dieses Geld nicht aus.



Was ist das denn für eine Logik? Den PC rechnet man separat, und alles andere, inklusive Handhelds und Wii soll man dann zusammenrechnen? Sorry, aber das sind alles eigene System, die man logischerweise auch einzeln rechnet. Die Verkaufszahlen von PS3, XBox und Wii werden ja auch auch einzeln, und nicht zusammen erfasst.
Aber ich erinnere mich. Diese Argument hattest du schon mal gebracht


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Welche Konsole sich jemand kauft ist halt nur ne Geschmacksfrage, aber das Geld wird nicht für den PC ausgegeben.  
Es sind ja alle Plattformen zusammen, die dem PC die Kunden nehmen, also muss man sie leider zusammen zählen. 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Januar 2012)

Der Thread heißt doch Konsole(n) vs. PC. Dann sollte man auch die Verkaufszahlen usw. so behandeln.


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Der Thread heißt doch Konsole(n) vs. PC. Dann sollte man auch die Verkaufszahlen usw. so behandeln.



Dann darf aber auch nicht das Geldargument kommen. Xbox 360, PS3 und Wii zusammengenommen sind ganz sicher *nicht* günstiger als ein PC.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Man kann halt nicht sagen, dass ein Spiel für den PC eine Million mal verkauft wurde und für die PS3 nur 700000 mal, während auch 700000 Versionen für die Xbox verkauft werden.

@Rolk
Dafür hat man dann eine wesentlich größere Auswahl.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute etwas schreibfaul, sonst hätte ich mehr aufgezählt


 
Außer noch Anno 2070 fällt mir da nichts ein. Da gabs mehr auf der Konsole:


Gears of War 3
Forza 4
Uncharted 3
Resistance 3
KillZone 3

Und wenn einer bei "guten technischen Umsetzungen für PC" gleich Crysis 2 nennt, fall ich vor lachen vom Stuhl.


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Rolk
> Dafür hat man dann eine wesentlich größere Auswahl.



Ob die soviel grösser ist wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Naja, wenn du Browser Games mit zählst, sieht es schlecht für die Konsolen aus, aber ich rechne halt nur richtige Spiele.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man kann halt nicht sagen, dass ein Spiel für den PC eine Million mal verkauft wurde und für die PS3 nur 700000 mal, während auch 700000 Versionen für die Xbox verkauft werden.



Doch, genau das kann man sagen. Warum sonst investieren wohl MS und Sony jährlich hunderte Millionen in Eklusivtitel und -deals. Weil es eigentlich beides das gleiche ist, und man PS und XBox zusammen rechnet? Mit Sicherheit nicht. XBox und PS3 sind verschiedene Systeme, mit verschiedenen Netzwerken, mit verschiedenen Exklusivtiteln, mit verschiedenen Fangruppen, kurz gesagt, zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Und vergleicht man Multi-Plattform Games, sowohl technisch, als auch was die Verkaufszahlen angeht, dann erhebt man auch einzeln, und nicht PS3 und XBox gemeinsam und PC separat. Nur so wird das ganze transparent.
Es gibt einfach nicht DIE Konsole, sondern es gibt PS3, XBox und Wii.


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du Browser Games mit zählst, sieht es schlecht für die Konsolen aus, aber ich rechne halt nur richtige Spiele.



Am PC gibt es aber auch massenhaft guter Spiele die viele gar nicht auf der Rechnung haben, z.B. die ganzen Indie Games auf Steam.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und wenn einer bei "guten technischen Umsetzungen für PC" gleich Crysis 2 nennt, fall ich vor lachen vom Stuhl.



Dann stell mal einen Gaming PC mit Crysis 2 DX11 und Hi Res Pack neben eine XBox oder PS3 und vergleiche mal.
Ich glaube dann fällst du lachend vom Stuhl, wie schlecht die Konsolenversion im Vergleich ausfällt.

Das sagt übrigens PCGH dazu:

_"Crysis 2 1.9 im Benchmark-Test: Fazit
Die Technologiekrone ist zurück beim Frankfurter Entwickler Crytek. Auch wenn die jüngsten Patches für Crysis 2 kleinere optische Mängel aufweisen, hieven sie das Spiel dennoch auf eine neue Ebene. Der Titel sieht mit allen Updates hervorragend aus und ist unbestritten das bis dato fortschrittlichste Computerspiel. Mehr DX11 bietet kein anderer Titel - die nötige Hardware vorausgesetzt."_

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...t-fuenf-neuen-Grafikkarten/Action-Spiel/Test/





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Außer noch Anno 2070 fällt mir da nichts ein. Da gabs mehr auf der Konsole:
> 
> 
> Gears of War 3
> ...


 
Ich habe genau so viele für den PC aufgezählt. Außerdem mischst du XBox und PS3 Titel, was voraussetzen würde, dass man beides zuhause hat, was wiederum gegen das Geld-Argument bei den Konsolen spricht.


----------



## Burn_out (2. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Am PC gibt es aber auch massenhaft guter Spiele die viele gar nicht auf der Rechnung haben, z.B. die ganzen Indie Games auf Steam.


 Indie Games gibt es auf der Xbox auch.


----------



## >M.Pain (2. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe letztens meinen Cousin besucht, der jetzt 22 Jahre alt ist. Er hat ein ziemlich gutes Gaming Setup Zuhause, mit schönem Sound, zwei 27 Zöllern und Wakü. Bis vor 2-3 Jahren wollte er von Konsolen nichts hören, hat auch immer sehr gerne Battlefield 2, World of Warcraft und die verschiedensten Singleplayer Games gezockt. Jetzt benutzt er seinen PC immernoch für alles, außer das zocken. Er hat neben seinem 50 Zöller, an dem auch sein Rechner per HDMI angeschlossen ist, Xbox 360 und PS3 stehen. Momentan spielt er LA Noire und Battlefield 3 auf PS3. Er arbeitet jetzt, hat mehr Verantwortungen als früher und deswegen einfach nicht mehr viel Zeit zum zocken. Deswegen spielt er auf Konsolen. Einfach weil es nicht so lange dauert. Es ist unkomplizierter. Und wenn ihr diese Aussage infrage stellen wollt - lasst es lieber. Mich interessiert es nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt noch bei jedem Spiel die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auf Konsole besser läuft und angenehmer ist.



Du bringst es auf den Punkt es gibt Leute die haben ein Leben.
Ich bin der selben Meinung.
Und die Grafik auf den Konsolen ist vielleicht schlechter im vergleich mit dem Pc aber nicht so schlecht das man weggucken muss.
Habe beim Kumpel BF3 auf der XBOX gezockt die Spielerfahrung war dieselbe wie auf dem PC nach einer kurzen Zeit trotz schlechterer Grafik.
Das wichtigste ist der Spielspass.
Nur eins hat mich gestört 24 Spieler, wären auf den Konsolen auch 64 möglich gewesen hät ich mir BF3 definitiv für Konsole geholt Grafik hin oder her.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch, genau das kann man sagen. Warum sonst investieren wohl MS und Sony jährlich hunderte Millionen in Eklusivtitel und -deals. Weil es eigentlich beides das gleiche ist, und man PS und XBox zusammen rechnet? Mit Sicherheit nicht. XBox und PS3 sind verschiedene Systeme, mit verschiedenen Netzwerken, mit verschiedenen Exklusivtiteln, mit verschiedenen Fangruppen, kurz gesagt, zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Und vergleicht man Multi-Plattform Games, sowohl technisch, als auch was die Verkaufszahlen angeht, dann erhebt man auch einzeln, und nicht PS3 und XBox gemeinsam und PC separat. Nur so wird das ganze transparent.
> Es gibt einfach nicht DIE Konsole, sondern es gibt PS3, XBox und Wii.


Wenn sich jemand z.B. nur ein Spiel pro Monat kauft, ist es egal, für welche Plattform er es sich kauft, solange es nicht für den PC ist, fehlt dort die Einnahme, also muss man die Verkaufszahlen für Konsolen zusammen zählen, wenn man aufzeigen will, wie viele Einnahmen für den PC flöten gehen. 


Rolk schrieb:


> Am PC gibt es aber auch massenhaft guter Spiele die viele gar nicht auf der Rechnung haben, z.B. die ganzen Indie Games auf Steam.


Komisch, ich hab mir außer Frozen Synapse bis jetzt alle Indie Games für die PS3 runter geladen.


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab mir außer Frozen Synapse bis jetzt alle Indie Games für die PS3 runter geladen.



Klar gibt es auch woanderst Indie Games. 
Ich wollte ja nur aufzeigen das die Auswahl am PC auch riesig ist und sich nicht nur auf ein paar Hype Titel und Konsolenports beschränkt. Ich wage mal zu behaupten das die Auswahl am PC insgesamt sogar breiter aufgestellt ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, wenn man wirklich alles rechnet, sieht es für den PC besser aus, aber ich rede noch immer nur von richtigen Spielen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand z.B. nur ein Spiel pro Monat kauft, ist es egal, für welche Plattform er es sich kauft, solange es nicht für den PC ist, fehlt dort die Einnahme, also muss man die Verkaufszahlen für Konsolen zusammen zählen, wenn man aufzeigen will, wie viele Einnahmen für den PC flöten gehen.



Du hast dir da irgendwie ein Gedankenkonstrukt aus Vermutungen und Spekulationen erstellt.
Man kann nicht rechnen wie viel Einnahmen dem PC flöten gehen, denn noch nie, seit dem der PC als Spieleplattform genutzt wird (30 Jahre), hat er als alleinige Plattform existiert. Es gab immer alternative Plattformen in Form von Konsolen (SNES, PS1+2) und Heim-Computern (z.B. Amiga). Von daher lässt sich auch nicht errechnen, wie viel Einnahmen der PC durch XBox UND PS3 verliert, und von daher macht es keinen Sinn PS3 und XBox zusammen zu rechnen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Das ändert aber nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage, dass Geld, das für ein Konsolen Game ausgegeben wurde, nicht für den PC ausgegeben wurde. 

Der PC musste früher auch nicht so stark mit den Konsolen konkurrieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage, dass Geld, das für ein Konsolen Game ausgegeben wurde, nicht für den PC ausgegeben wurde.



Wobei du aber nicht wissen kannst, ob das Geld dann alternativ in ein PC Game investiert worden wäre.



> Der PC musste früher auch nicht so stark mit den Konsolen konkurrieren.



Der PC musste schon immer konkurrieren, denn er war schon immer im Vergleich zu anderen Plattformen eine verhältnismäßig teure, aber technisch starke Enthusiasten Plattform. Um damals die Wing Commander Teile flüssig spielen zu können musste man tausende DM in den PC investieren, um nur ein einzelnes Beispiel zu nennen. Was sich geändert hat, das ist dass es mehr Multi-Plattform Titel gibt, woraus sich aber ergibt, dass PC-Gaming im Vergleich sogar günstiger geworden ist, und die gekaufte Hardware zum flüssigen spielen länger nutzbar bleibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Doch, wenn sich einer ein Spiel pro Monat kaufen will, macht er das auch. Zumindest solange er das Geld dafür hat. 

Das was sich beim PC gravierend geändert hat, ist dass heute viel mehr Leute einen haben, was aber hauptsächlich am Inet liegt.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Doch, wenn sich einer ein Spiel pro Monat kaufen will, macht er das auch. Zumindest solange er das Geld dafür hat.



Trotzdem lässt sich daraus nicht schliessen, dass das Geld auch für PC Spiele ausgegeben worden wäre d.h. deine Aussage ist als rein hypothetisch zu werten (hätte, wäre, wenn), und nicht als Fakt.



> Das was sich beim PC gravierend geändert hat, ist dass heute viel mehr Leute einen haben, was aber hauptsächlich am Inet liegt.



Und die Leistungsfähigkeit des PCs. Denn selbst mit Komplett-PCs vom MM gibt es genügend Games, die man spielen kann (z.B. Grafik Adventures).


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Das kannst du dann dem sagen, der sich pro Monat ein Spiel kaufen will. 

Ich hab mir damals vor knapp 20 Jahren auch Komplett PCs gekauft, nur um damit zu spielen und damals brauchten die Meisten den PC eben für Spiele und/oder Office. 
Heute benötigt man einen PC auch für Internet und deswegen haben viele einen zu Hause. Man kann natürlich grafisch anspruchslose Spiele darauf spielen, aber bei den meisten Geräten ist bald mal Schluss, also müsste aufgerüstet werden. 
Dann stellt sich halt die Frage, ob man nicht gleich auf eine Konsole setzt, da man den PC für Inet ja schon hat und dann ist es egal, für welche Konsole man sich entscheidet, denn das Geld wird nicht für den PC ausgegeben. 

Je mehr Leute sich also dafür entscheiden, die alte Krücke zu Hause so zu belassen und sich dafür eine Konsole zu holen, desto weniger geben dann für den PC ihr Geld aus, also konkurriert ziemlich jeder für richtige Spiele genutzte PC mit allen anderen Plattformen.


----------



## chlorum (2. Januar 2012)

ganzschön eindeutig die abstimmung ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Und das in einem PC Forum. Sowas aber auch.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und das in einem PC Forum. Sowas aber auch.



Vollkommen unerwartet



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich halt die Frage, ob man nicht gleich auf eine Konsole setzt, da man den PC für Inet ja schon hat und dann ist es egal, für welche Konsole man sich entscheidet, denn das Geld wird nicht für den PC ausgegeben.
> Je mehr Leute sich also dafür entscheiden, die alte Krücke zu Hause so zu belassen und sich dafür eine Konsole zu holen, desto weniger geben dann für den PC ihr Geld aus, also konkurriert ziemlich jeder für richtige Spiele genutzte PC mit allen anderen Plattformen.


 
Wie ich schon sagte. PC Gaming war schon immer teuer, und der PC hatte schon immer günstigere Konkurrenz. Wirklich geschadet hat es ihm nie. Somit ist der PC die älteste (und immer noch angesagte) Spiele-Plattform überhaupt und das wird auch noch lange Zeit so bleiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte. PC Gaming war schon immer teuer, und der PC hatte schon immer günstigere Konkurrenz. Wirklich geschadet hat es ihm nie. Somit ist der PC die älteste (und immer noch angesagte) Spiele-Plattform überhaupt und das wird auch noch lange Zeit so bleiben.


 
Na na na, der Personal Computer kam in den 80ern hoch, aber als reine Arbeitsmaschine. Gespielt wurde vorher schon, mit Commodore C64 und Amiga 500, Atari und so.
Lange bevor Windows 95 und Direct X kam.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2012)

Genau. Als ich C-64 gezockt hab da hatte der PC nur Einfarb-Grafik.

Erst in den 90´er fing es so langsam mit den PC als Spielecomputer an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, aber eben auf DOS Basis denn unter Windows lief ja anfangs gar nichts.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2012)

Stimmt. Ich weiß noch wie ich bei Kumpels gezockt hab und die Spiele per Doseingabe gestartet wurden.

Und als die ersten 3D Beschleunigerkarten rauskamen und ein CD-Rom damals was besonderes war.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Januar 2012)

Meint ihr man wird in 20-30 Jahren auch so über die aktuelle Generation reden?
"Damals, als man Windows 7 noch hochfahren musste, und mit diesen komischen Eingabegeräten da gezockt hat"


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Das "Hochfahren" wird es nicht mehr geben, denn es wird jetzt schon etwas entwickelt, mit dem man den PC wie eine Glühlampe ein schaltet.


----------



## Burn_out (2. Januar 2012)

In einer Zeit wo man einem davon abrät eine SSD einzubauen, weil sie viel zu langsam ist


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na na na, der Personal Computer kam in den 80ern hoch, aber als reine Arbeitsmaschine. Gespielt wurde vorher schon, mit Commodore C64 und Amiga 500, Atari und so.
> Lange bevor Windows 95 und Direct X kam.



Schon zu den großen Zeiten des C64, wurde auf dem PC ausgiebig gespielt, auch wenn es damals nur CGA Grafik gab (4 Farben) d.h. der PC wurde auch damals schon häufig zum spielen genutzt.
Und seien es nur die zu der Zeit sehr beliebten Text-Adventures wie Zork (1979) , Ultima (1987), oder Maniac Mansion (1987)

Zork - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ultima I: The First Age of Darkness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maniac Mansion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Als C64 User habe ich mich allerdings damals über die PC Grafik lustig gemacht.
Die Game-Tests in der "Happy Computer" (später "Power Play") und "ASM" habe ich in der Zeit regelrecht verschlungen.


Aber, der PC ist demzufolge die älteste, nach wie vor unterstützte und vor allem immer noch erfolgreiche Gaming-Plattform.
Von daher stimmt meine Aussage.

Wer es nachlesen will. Eine Happy Computer aus dem Jahre 1985. Seite 8, Thema "Zweckentfremdung: Spiele auf PCs":

Kultpower Archiv: Komplettscan Happy Computer Spielesonderheft 1 (1985)

Einfach nur herrlich


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

Gibt es den Spielhallenautomaten nicht schon länger?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber, der PC ist demzufolge die älteste, nach wie vor unterstützte und vor allem immer noch erfolgreiche Gaming-Plattform.
> Von daher stimmt meine Aussage.


 
Das liegt aber halt daran, dass es immer noch die x86 Architektur ist, solange die beibehalten wird, wird das immer kompatibel sein, auch wenn du DOS heute nicht mehr hast.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Gibt es den Spielhallenautomaten nicht schon länger?



Ja, aber den hatten die wenigsten zuhause.

Wer ein wenig in Nostalgie schwelgen möchte:

Kultpower Archiv: Zeitschriften der 80er und 90er Jahre komplett eingescannt (Happy Computer, Powerplay, Videogames und mehr)

Kultpower.de - Das Online-Archiv für Kult-Zeitschriften (Powerplay, ASM, Videogames, Amiga Joker und mehr)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt aber halt daran, dass es immer noch die x86 Architektur ist, solange die beibehalten wird, wird das immer kompatibel sein, auch wenn du DOS heute nicht mehr hast.



Das ist richtig.
Hattest du den Link aus meinem Vorpost gesehen? Einfach nur herrlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, aber den hatten die wenigsten zuhause.



Freaks haben alles. Ich kannte mal einen, der einen original Afterburner zu Hause hatte.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wer ein wenig in Nostalgie schwelgen möchte:
> 
> Kultpower Archiv: Zeitschriften der 80er und 90er Jahre komplett eingescannt (Happy Computer, Powerplay, Videogames und mehr)
> 
> Kultpower.de - Das Online-Archiv für Kult-Zeitschriften (Powerplay, ASM, Videogames, Amiga Joker und mehr)


Kenne ich noch ganz gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hattest du den Link aus meinem Vorpost gesehen? Einfach nur herrlich.


 
Nö, kannst du den noch mal posten?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Freaks haben alles. Ich kannte mal einen, der einen original Afterburner zu Hause hatte.



Das wäre ja mal der Hammer. Afterburner war mal richtig geil. Die Sega Automaten waren sowieso der Hammer. Out Run, Hang On und Space Harrier waren auch klasse.

Es gab auch mal eine Konsole namens "SNK Neo Geo". Die entstammte einem Spielautomaten. Die Spiele-Module kosteten entspannte 200-300$.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kenne ich noch ganz gut.


 
Von denen hatte ich früher jede Ausgabe. Leider alle weggeworfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Er hatte auch andere, ich glaube Silkworm oder wie das mit dem Hubschrauber hieß.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hatte auch andere, ich glaube Silkworm oder wie das mit dem Hubschrauber hieß.



Ja, richtig. Gab es auch für den Amiga. War ein solides Action-Game.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es gab auch mal eine Konsole namens "SNK Neo Geo". Die entstammte einem Spielautomaten. Die Spiele-Module kosteten entspannte 200-300$.


Da drauf liefen hauptsächlich Prügelspiele. Damals die beste 2D Optik.



> Von denen hatte ich früher jede Ausgabe. Leider alle weggeworfen


Jo. Hatte die auch öfters gekauft. Im "Happy Computer" waren immer so "Listenings" zum abtippen. "ASM" war *die* Spielezeitung. Wobei die anderen auch nicht schlecht waren. "Video Games" habe ich in meiner Jugendzeit viel gekauft in den 90´ern als ich ein Super NES hatte, später PS1.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Da drauf liefen hauptsächlich Prügelspiele. Damals die beste 2D Optik.



Allerdings. Die sahen schon verdammt gut aus.



> Jo. Hatte die auch öfters gekauft. Im "Happy Computer" waren immer so "Listenings" zum abtippen.



Ja, habe ich mal ausprobiert. BASIC war es. Ewig im Zweifinger-System getippt, dann lief es natürlich nicht und den Tippfehler habe ich nicht gefunden. Danach nie mehr wieder



> "ASM" war die Spielezeitung. Wobei die anderen auch nicht schlecht waren.



Die war schon echt kultig. Schade, dass es sie nicht mehr gibt.



> "Video Games" habe ich in meiner Jugendzeit viel gekauft in den 90´ern als ich ein Super NES hatte, später PS1.



Und die Maniac (hieß sie glaube ich) habe ich zu der Zeit oft gelesen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2012)

Genau "Maniac".


----------



## FKY2000 (12. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab mir damals vor knapp 20 Jahren auch Komplett PCs gekauft, nur um damit zu spielen und damals brauchten die Meisten den PC eben für Spiele und/oder Office.
> Heute benötigt man einen PC auch für Internet und deswegen haben viele einen zu Hause. Man kann natürlich grafisch anspruchslose Spiele darauf spielen, aber bei den meisten Geräten ist bald mal Schluss, also müsste aufgerüstet werden.
> Dann stellt sich halt die Frage, ob man nicht gleich auf eine Konsole setzt, da man den PC für Inet ja schon hat und dann ist es egal, für welche Konsole man sich entscheidet, denn das Geld wird nicht für den PC ausgegeben.


 
Junge Junge, du schreibst ja eine ganze Menge haarsträubenden Quatsch, aber das ist schon eines der "Highlights"... vor 20 Jahren hat sich der Herr auch Komplett-PCs zum zocken gekauft --> lol

Als wir damals um 1991/1992 einen aktuellen 386er hatten, gehörten wir weit und breit zu den ganz wenigen, die überhaupt sowas zu Hause hatten (das Teil kostete ca. 3500 Mark !!) 
Und das ganz bestimmt nicht zum zocken. 
Na klar gab es Spiele, aber deswegen hat sich damals doch keiner einen Personal Computer gekauft...dafür gab es Amiga, C64, Atari und die (Super)-NES v. Nintendo

Und die andere Milchmädchenrechnung geht auch nicht auf..."wer sich ein Spiel für Konsole XY kauft, der kauft es dem PC weg" - Quatsch...aber so kriegste die 10.000 Beiträge bestimmt voll bis Ostern lol


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Januar 2012)

Ich würde dich mal bitten, etwas sachlicher zu bleiben oder es ganz zu lassen. 
Dieser Thread bleibt nicht mehr lange auf, wenn es hier so weitergeht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Januar 2012)

Das wäre zu schade, um den thread


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Januar 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Als wir damals um 1991/1992 einen aktuellen 386er hatten, gehörten wir weit und breit zu den ganz wenigen, die überhaupt sowas zu Hause hatten (das Teil kostete ca. 3500 Mark !!)
> Und das ganz bestimmt nicht zum zocken.
> Na klar gab es Spiele, aber deswegen hat sich damals doch keiner einen Personal Computer gekauft...dafür gab es Amiga, C64, Atari und die (Super)-NES v. Nintendo



Nicht jeder. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich damals nach dem C64 auch einen PC nur zum zocken gekauft (ich war Amiga Fan). Der hat auch alle paar Monate aufgerüstet, damit er immer alles aktuelle spielen kann. Ein wahrer Ultra-PC-Fan.
Vor kurzem hatte ich ihn noch mal getroffen. Er spielt jetzt XBox, weil er keine Lust mehr auf PC hat


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Januar 2012)

Eine interessante Aussage von Microsoft zu dem Preis der Kinect.
Für den PC wird die Kamera teurer werden, da bei den Konsolen durch die Verkaufe der Spiele die Hardware mit finanziert wird.
Der Konsolen Spieler gibt in der Regel deutlich mehr Geld aus für Konsolen Spiele, als ein PC Spieler für die gleiche Anzahl der Spiele.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Januar 2012)

Das macht Sinn. Wenn es denn stimmt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Junge Junge, du schreibst ja eine ganze Menge haarsträubenden Quatsch, aber das ist schon eines der "Highlights"... vor 20 Jahren hat sich der Herr auch Komplett-PCs zum zocken gekauft --> lol
> 
> Als wir damals um 1991/1992 einen aktuellen 386er hatten, gehörten wir weit und breit zu den ganz wenigen, die überhaupt sowas zu Hause hatten (das Teil kostete ca. 3500 Mark !!)
> Und das ganz bestimmt nicht zum zocken.
> ...


Wozu ihr vor 20 Jahren gehört habt, ist mir ziemlich egal. Ich hab nur geschrieben was ich gemacht habe, aber anscheinend weißt du das besser. 
Das mit "und/oder" hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden, aber damals hat man einen PC halt fast nur für Spiele und/oder für Office gebraucht, da das mit dem Internet damals ja noch nicht so toll war. 
NES und SNES hatte ich auch, dafür aber keinen Amiga oder C64. 

Da du die Milchmädchenrechnung anscheinend nicht verstehst, versuche ich es noch mal:
Ich habe Konsolen und PC zu Hause. Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Spiel für eine Konsole kaufe, kann ich das Geld nicht mehr für ein PC-Game ausgeben, da das ja schon weg ist. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt z.B. nur ein Spiel pro Monat kaufen würde, sähe es für den PC das restliche Monat schlecht aus, wenn ich mir ein Konsolen-Game gekauft habe.


----------



## FKY2000 (12. Januar 2012)

@nail

ich glaube eher, dass du zu sehr von dir auf andere schließt ! 

Nur weil Du das so siehst, ist es noch lange nicht im Großen und Ganzen so...wenn ich andersherum mir ein Spiel für den PC kaufe, hätte ich mir dieses Spiel (hätte ich keinen dafür tauglichen PC) noch lange nicht für eine andere Plattform gekauft. Alles nur Mutmaßungen, die du hier anstellst.


@chaoZ

sachlich? in einem konsole vs. pc thread (in einem PCGH-Forum) ...sachlich? 


edit: ich bin weder PC- noch Konsolefanatiker, die eine Gruppe profitiert von der anderen und es scheint durchaus Platz für beide "Parteien" da zu sein


----------



## orca113 (12. Januar 2012)

Bitte locker bleiben, bitte beide Lager, sowohl PC als auch Konsole


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Januar 2012)

Ich bestelle morgen einen Nintendo 3DS, vor allem für meine Schwester aber ich denke damit werde ich auch zocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

Als was gelten eigentlich Tablet Spiele?
Ist ja weder Konsole noch PC.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als was gelten eigentlich Tablet Spiele?



Die gelten als Spiele?


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich bestelle morgen einen Nintendo 3DS, vor allem für meine Schwester aber ich denke damit werde ich auch zocken.



Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D könnte mir auch schon gefallen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab's und es sieht geil aus.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Januar 2012)

Quatsch, der wird für Kingdom Hearts 3D gekauft.  
Obwohl Zelda wohl durchaus einen Blick Wert ist.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2012)

Zelda war schon ein Sahnestück damals. Aber mit dem Alter wäre das Spiel für mich evtl nicht mehr ganz so interessant (könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen).


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte es auf der Wii noch mal geladen. Genau wie Mario 64.
Na ja, der Zahn der Zeit hat schon gewaltig genagt. Wirklich fesseln konnten mich die Games in der Originalfassung nicht mehr so richtig.
Aber auf dem 3DS ist es ja komplett überarbeitet und sieht schon schick aus.


----------



## Primer (12. Januar 2012)

Ach was, MGS Snake Eater 3DS heißt das Zauberwort!


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ach was, MGS Snake Eater 3DS heißt das Zauberwort!



Sollten die alten MGS Teile nicht auch irgendwann als HD-Remix veröffentlicht werden? Ich meine ich hätte mal so was gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die gelten als Spiele?


 
Das ist der am stärksten wachsende Spiele Markt im Unterhaltungsbereich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2012)

Diesen Markt gibt es ja auch noch nicht lange, also ist das nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Primer (12. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sollten die alten MGS Teile nicht auch irgendwann als HD-Remix veröffentlicht werden? Ich meine ich hätte mal so was gelesen.


 
Wäre nicht verwunderlich, da Shadow of Colossus oder GoW 1-2 ebenfalls den Sprung geschafft haben, allerdings habe ich davon noch nix gehört. Aber als jemand der MGS3 für eines der besten Games aller Zeiten hält, fände ich das natürlich toll.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nicht verwunderlich, da Shadow of Colossus oder GoW 1-2 ebenfalls den Sprung geschafft haben, allerdings habe ich davon noch nix gehört. Aber als jemand der MGS3 für eines der besten Games aller Zeiten hält, fände ich das natürlich toll.



Gerade gefunden. Man kann schon vorbestellen:

http://www.amazon.de/Metal-Gear-Solid-Collection-Classics/dp/B005HI1QVC


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Diesen Markt gibt es ja auch noch nicht lange, also ist das nicht verwunderlich.


 
Stimmt, an diesem Punkt kann es fast nur aufwärts gehen^^




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden. Man kann schon vorbestellen:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid - HD Collection [Classics HD]: Amazon.de: Games


 
Das wär ja echt ne Überlegung wert. Vorallem wäre Snake Eater mal ganz interessant, da das der einzigste Teil der MGS-Reihe ist, den ich nicht gezockt habe.

Schade das Teil 1 nicht in der Kollektion ist.


----------



## Sasori (13. Januar 2012)

Kommt ganz auf das Spiel an, bei ego Shooter was mach ich da mit einem Controller in der Hand? PC ist da besser, aber Jump and Run ala Mario, könnte ich mir beim besten willen auf PC net so gut Vorstellen.

Aber generell, wen es doch um eine abstimmung geht, nehme ich den PC, da wird fast jedes Spiel gut verkauft und man muss sich nicht solche sorgen um ein release machen wie bei Konsolen Games.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß was du meinst, aber um ein Release am PC muss man sich leider doch immer wieder sorgen. Red Dead Redemption, Rayman Origins und viele andere geniale Spiele hätte ich ohne meine Xbox verpasst, was sehr Schade wäre. Obwohl beispielsweise eine PC Umsetzung von Rayman garnicht unsinnig wäre.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Januar 2012)

Für mich gibt es Differenzierungen.
Rennspiele/Smackdown -> Konsole
Ego-Shooter/Grafikkracher -> PC
Grand Theft Auto -> PC/Konsole

Ich spiele Rennspiele lieber auf Konsole mit Controller und PC-Controller finde ich nicht so toll.
Genau so unsinnig sind Ego-Shooter auf der Konsole wegen der Steuerung, mit Tastatur/Maus ist man einfach präziser.
Sicher ist es irgendwann Gewohnheit mit Controller zu spielen, aber das Aiming am PC kann man nicht mit einem Controller toppen.


----------



## AmdNator (18. Januar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es Differenzierungen.
> Rennspiele/Smackdown -> Konsole
> Ego-Shooter/Grafikkracher -> PC
> Grand Theft Auto -> PC/Konsole
> ...




 du sagst es.....

ACH RTS fehlen noch wie C&C oder Shogun sind was für den PC und finde ich persönlich gehören nicht auf die Konsole.....


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

Strategie Spiele auf Konsole wie Supreme Commander 2 o.ä. kannste vergessen. rennspiele, spiele ich offline so oder so mit lenkrad was ich auf PC habe  .

Adventures wie The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess oder Darksiders, sowas ist auf Pc sicher nicht schlecht, passt aber besser auf Konsole genauso wie Samurai Warriors und Dynasty Warriors und Consorten.


----------



## AmdNator (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir eine Xbox 360 gekauft vor Weihnachten weil ich einen Sky Gutschein bekommen habe und zock mit meinem Kollegen 2 mal die woche Fifa übers Inet macht laune mal am abend einfach das teil anschalten und zocken ......

Da jeden Tag PC´s um mich habe brauch ich den auch nicht immer noch abends an machen  da ist so eine Konsole schon was feines ich bin der meinung das beide Geräte ihr Daseinsberechtigung haben und wer keine lust auf konsole hat muss sie ja nicht kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

AmdNator schrieb:


> ... einfach das teil anschalten und zocken ......


 
Das ist der Riesenunterschied zum PC.


----------



## Rolk (18. Januar 2012)

Ja, da muss man nach dem anschalten erst 30 sec. warten und ein Icon anklicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, da muss man nach dem anschalten erst 30 sec. warten und ein Icon anklicken.


 
Für den PCler zu einfach, er ist es ja gewohnt erst mal Treiber und Updates zu besorgen und die richtige Einstellung zu finden, mit der er zufrieden ist.


----------



## Rolk (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den PCler zu einfach, er ist es ja gewohnt erst mal Treiber und Updates zu besorgen und die richtige Einstellung zu finden, mit der er zufrieden ist.


 
Aber er hat die Möglichkeit die Einstellung zu finden mit der er zufrieden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Aber er hat die Möglichkeit die Einstellung zu finden mit der er zufrieden ist.


 
Kennst du einen, der mit den Einstellungen zufrieden ist?


----------



## MaxNag (18. Januar 2012)

meine PS3 benutz ich nur für Exklusivtitel und wenn DRM den PC mobbt, Assassin's Creed 2 z.B. hab ich mir (auch wegen Release Termin) auf der Konsole zugelegt. Ansonsten hat ne Konsole bei mir keine Daseinsberechtigung, wenn das Spiel auch aufm PC ohne dummen DRM da ist, ist der PC dabei immer vorne, alles was die Konsole kann kann der PC besser. Das Sofa Argument ist btw. unglaublich unsinnig.


----------



## Rohstoff (19. Januar 2012)

MaxNag schrieb:


> meine PS3 benutz ich nur für Exklusivtitel und  wenn DRM den PC mobbt... Ansonsten hat ne Konsole bei mir keine  Daseinsberechtigung, wenn das Spiel auch aufm PC ohne dummen DRM da ist,  ist der PC dabei immer vorne... Das Sofa Argument ist btw. unglaublich  unsinnig.



Bei mir ists genau andersrum. An erster Stelle  steht die Konsole. Wenn ein Spiel auf dem PC gewaltig besser aussieht,  sich besser bedienen lässt oder einfach auf dem PC zu Hause ist (Armed  Assault, Diablo), dann bekommt natürlich der PC den Zuschlag.  Battlefield 3 war das erste Spiel, bei dem mir die alte Technik der  Konsolen wirklich ein Dorn im Auge war. Bislang war es aber auch das  einzige...

Warum das Sofa-Argument unsinnig sein soll, verstehe  ich nicht. Die Diskussion habe ich an anderer Stelle schon einmal  geführt, aber hier mein Standpunkt: Wenn ich auf der Arbeit täglich acht  Stunden vor dem Computer sitze, habe ich nur wenig Lust den Feierabend  wieder in derselben Sitzposition zu verbringen. Ergonomie und  dynamisches Sitzen bringen da mMn nicht arg viel. Wenn sich also die  Qualität der Versionen nicht zu sehr unterscheidet, lümmle ich doch  viel lieber in bequemer Position vor dem TV. Skyrim habe ich mir aus  Mod- und Grafikgründen für den PC geholt, spiele es aber mit Gamepad und  weit zurückgelehnt.
Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen "schließ deinen  PC an den TV an!", "kauf dir einen HTPC!" oder "besorg dir einen  bequemeren Stuhl!", aber für mich (!) sind das alles keine Lösungen. Das  Sofa-Argument bleibt!

Für mich ist das DRM-Argument nicht ganz  nachvollziehbar. BF3 zum Beispiel. Viele haben ein Problem mit Origin,  ist das aber ein Grund, sich die unterirdische Grafik und die geringere  Spieleranzahl auf den Konsolen anzutun? Ich denke nicht, ich denke sogar  dass viele User ihren PC, trotz Aussicht auf Origin, sogar aufgerüstet  haben. Werden sture PCler sich Mass Effect 3 jetzt für die Konsole holen? Wie schlimm es bei Assassin`s Creed ist/war will ich nicht  beurteilen.

Für mich haben alle Plattformen eine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich profitiere von allen und habe mit allen Spaß. Wozu sollte ich als PCler die Konsolen runtermachen oder umgekehrt?


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Januar 2012)

Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich hab eine Xbox 360, einen mehr oder weniger spieletauglichen Rechner, eine Wii und einen 3DS. Gut, Wii und Xbox werden mittlerweile nur noch von meiner Schwester benutzt. Die Wii ist mal garnichts für mich. Für Xbox sind mir einfach die Games zu teuer. Am PC bekomme ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen jedes neue Spiel für 15-30€. Aber ich hatte vor einigen Wochen die Möglichkeit, Arkham City für ein Wochenende auszuleihen. Das hab ich mir für die Xbox ausgeliehen. Da ich nunmal nur ein Wochenende habe, hatte ich kein Bock auf GfWL, Treiber, Installation und so weiter. Da juckt mich die Grafik, die am PC geringfüfig besser ist, auch nicht mehr. Da genieße ich es lieber an der Xbox. ^^


----------



## Sasori (19. Januar 2012)

Theoretisch ist auch dieser Thread nicht zum runter machen da, eigentlich eher dazu, was man besser findet und warum. Aber Kriege wie:

XBox ist besser wie PC Microsoft sollte sich mehr auf XBox auslegen und nciht auf diesen blöden PC und umgekehrt. Konsolen und PC haben beide Vorteile, das mit dem starten und das mit den Einstellungen damit ist die Konsole vorne, bei der PS3 Wii XBox und CoKG diese brauchen für jedes Gammelspiel eine CD. Man hat die Grafik und aus. Da Steam keine CD verwendung benötigt, klickt man auf das Icon und das Game startet, du kannst leichter Kommunizieren. Nur wen was kaputt ist beim PC, ist es meist teurer als ob was an der Konsole kaputt geht.

Jeder hat Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kennst du einen, der mit den Einstellungen zufrieden ist?


 
Für diese Fraktion gibt es ja die Option aufzurüsten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Für diese Fraktion gibt es ja die Option aufzurüsten.


 
Jop, für jedes neue Game erst mal die Hardware anpassen.
Irgendwie ist Konsolen Spielen günstiger.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, für jedes neue Game erst mal die Hardware anpassen.
> Irgendwie ist Konsolen Spielen günstiger.


 
Wer bereit ist für seine Wunscheinstellungen bei einem Spiel extra aufzurüsten wird das Game für Konsole ganz sicher gar nicht erst anfassen. Das ist noch billiger.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Januar 2012)

Es hängt ja auch viel von den persönlichen Präferenzen ab, die bei jedem anders sind.
Für mich ist spielen auf der Konsole anders als auf dem PC ...... mit dem Gamepad kann man genauso gut ein Game zocken wie mit Maus und Tastatur(übung macht den Meister). Der Schwierigkeitsgard muss nur angepasst sein. Wenn man aber ein Multiplayer Titel zockt und Ehrgeiz besitzt wird man mit Maus und Tastatur zocken, da man mit dieser Kombination alles aus seinen Fähigkeiten rausholen kann.

Was mich Persönlich an den Konsolen stört ist z.B. es gibt nicht so viele Singelplayer Titel, die einen extremen Langzeitspielfaktor haben.
Da sind meine Persönlichen Favoriten Strategie, Aufbausimulationen und 3d-Shooter. 
Auf der Konsole gibt es auch Hammerspiele aber leider ist die Spielzeit sehr begrenzt aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen. 
Der PC kann mir Persönlich da mehr bieten und wenn man dann noch gerne einen hohen Grafikanspruch hat, sowie genre sich mit Hardware beschäftigt und ein drang nach mehr Power hat, ist der PC die optimale Plattform für mich und alle die so denken.

Ich bin noch immer mit älteren Games beschäftigt und habe kaum Zeit um ein neues Game in Angriff zu nehmen. 
Habe auch oft das Problem, das mich der Singleplayer bei manchen Spielen nach einer Zeit langweilt und ich möglichst schnell zum Ende kommen möchte, einfach nur um alles erlebt zu haben. COD wäre da so ein Kandidat habe den Singleplayer erst nach einem Jahr gezockt ganz anders ist das bei Masseffekt Dragon Age und Bishock ich war traurig und begeistert als es vorbei war. 

Es gibt jede menge Konsolenspiele (Exclusiv), die ich genre zocken würde aber leider sind die Games auf Xbox360 PS3 und Wii verteilt und alles kann man ja auch nicht haben und der Tag hat ja nur 24 Stunden hier.

Jeder muss für sich selber wissen was das Beste für ihn ist und dabei sollte man versuchen, keinem anderen seine Vorlieben aufzudrängen.


----------



## Sasori (19. Januar 2012)

Steam macht spiele billiger xD außer CoD MW3 xP


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wer bereit ist für seine Wunscheinstellungen bei einem Spiel extra aufzurüsten wird das Game für Konsole ganz sicher gar nicht erst anfassen. Das ist noch billiger.


 
Konsolen haben doch den Vorteil, dass du eben nicht mehr ständig den PC aufrüsten musst. 
Wer damals 2007 Modern Warfare 3 und Crysis sehr gut spielen konnte, kann mit der gleichen Hardware heutige Games auch problemlos spielen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo ihr Streithähne 
Immer noch am diskutieren !?

Meine Xbox360 staubt übrigens hier im Regal vor sich hin


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Konsolen haben doch den Vorteil, dass du eben nicht mehr ständig den PC aufrüsten musst.
> Wer damals 2007 Modern Warfare 3 und Crysis sehr gut spielen konnte, kann mit der gleichen Hardware heutige Games auch problemlos spielen.



mw3 2007? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Primer (19. Januar 2012)

MW3...nein du hast nix verpasst, das Jahr ist bei CoD doch relativ egal^^


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> MW3...nein du hast nix verpasst, das Jahr ist bei CoD doch relativ egal^^


 
Jo, ist wie Weihnachten, alle Jahre wieder und immer das selbe. 

Meine PS3 gefällt mir jedenfalls von Tag zu Tag besser. Aber mir fehlt die Strategie. Kein Total War oder Anno auf der Konsole.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> mw3 2007? hab ich was verpasst?


 
Eigentlich wollte ich keine Nummer hinschreiben, aber letztendlich ist es auch egal, welche Nummer dahinter steht, sieht eh immer gleich aus. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Meine Xbox360 staubt übrigens hier im Regal vor sich hin



Wie sieht der "Ring of Death" denn aus?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (19. Januar 2012)

PS3 nur für Exclusives. Der Rest über PC. Je nach Game Entscheide ich dann ob Couch (PC via HDMI an TV + Xbox Wireless Controller) oder Schreibtisch (M+T). Eben das beste aus beiden Welten. Also zumindest bei mir zieht das Couch Totschlag Argument nicht. Ehrlich gesagt bräuchte ich nicht mal die PS3 wenn alle Games auch für PC rauskommen würden aber es gibt doch ein paar Exclusives die mich interessieren. Die PS3 wurde vorrangig als zukunftssicherer BluRay Player angeschafft.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich keine Nummer hinschreiben, aber letztendlich ist es auch egal, welche Nummer dahinter steht, sieht eh immer gleich aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie sieht der "Ring of Death" denn aus?



Den gibt es nicht mehr seit der Slim  Aber hatte in auch noch nie auch mit meiner alten 360 die ich 2 Jahre hatte ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Den gibt es nicht mehr seit der Slim


 
Doch, den gibts immer noch.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, den gibts immer noch.


 
Soweit ich weíß gibt es den nicht mehr. Aber bei quanti weiß man ja nie wer er es meint


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weíß gibt es den nicht mehr. Aber bei quanti weiß man ja nie wer er es meint


 
Hat ein Bekannter erst letztens wieder gehabt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat ein Bekannter erst letztens wieder gehabt.



Tja wenn man mit seinen Sachen immer so gut umgeht ne 
Bei MIR geht nichts kaputt was mit Hardware etc. zu tun hat! Wie oft muss ich dir das noch sagen !?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Meine PS3 gefällt mir jedenfalls von Tag zu Tag besser. Aber mir fehlt die Strategie. Kein Total War oder Anno auf der Konsole.


Schau dir mal Ruse an, lässt sich auch mit Move gut steuern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Tja wenn man mit seinen Sachen immer so gut umgeht ne



Der hat ja noch ein paar Xboxen liegen, der kann das verschmerzen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der hat ja noch ein paar Xboxen liegen, der kann das verschmerzen.




Ich versteh nicht wie ihr das immer schafft das eure Konsolen, Hardware den Geist aufgibt


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Ruse an, lässt sich auch mit Move gut steuern.


 
Womit hat das Ähnlichkeit? Wie ist die Grafik? Gibt es Tearing?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Januar 2012)

Schau dir am besten ein paar Videos an. Ein Freund von mir war recht zufrieden damit, aber selber habe ich es noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## spionkaese (19. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage,
ich hab hier ein Saitek Gamepad für den PC (XBox).
Bei der PS3 sind die Trigger ja fein auflösend (was einem bei Rennspielen viel Bremsen erspart), bei meinem Controller
gibts nur 2 Stufen: AN und AUS.
Soll das bei den XBox360-Controller-Nachbauten so sein oder ist das Teil einfach Sche***?


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

auch wenn ich KOnsolen nicht mag, muss ich sagen, dass ohne Konsole es wohl keine top titel wie batman und skyrim für den pc geben würde, da die Konsolen das große Geld machen. deshalb kann ich nicht verstehen, dass iele beschweren sich über schlechte Portierungen auf den PC, denn Ich bin mit einer schlechten  Portierung mehr als  zufrieden.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> denn Ich bin mit einer schlechten  Portierung mehr als  zufrieden.



Ich würde auch sagen, lieber eine technisch mittelmäßige PC-Umsetzung als gar keine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> ... dass ohne Konsole es wohl keine top titel wie batman und skyrim für den pc geben würde,


 
Meinst du, dass es heute keine PC Games mehr geben würde, wenn es nie zur Entwicklung der Konsolen gekommen wäre?


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

Ich meine das so. Ohne die Konsolen würde es solche Spiele gar nicht mehr geben, um sie dann auch zu portieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, aber das würde halt bedeuten, dass Konsolen nie entwickelt wurden und wieso sollten die Entwickler plötzlich aufhören PC Spiele zu entwickeln, denn sonst hätten sie gar keinen Umsatz mehr.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass sie gar kein Umsatz machen. Die Multiplattformspiele werden doch nicht mehr "entwickelt". Sie werden für die Konsolen entwickelt und dann kann man sie auch portieren, ist ja nicht so aufwendig. Deshalb werden die noch portiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, aber das würde halt bedeuten, dass Konsolen nie entwickelt wurden und wieso sollten die Entwickler plötzlich aufhören PC Spiele zu entwickeln, denn sonst hätten sie gar keinen Umsatz mehr.



Es ist müßig über das "was wäre wenn" nachzudenken. Es ist wie es ist und die Konsolen sind für die Entwicklung von Spielen ein wichtiger finanzieller Faktor. Das lässt sich leider nicht ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass sie gar kein Umsatz machen. Die Multiplattformspiele werden doch nicht mehr "entwickelt". Sie werden für die Konsolen entwickelt und dann kann man sie auch portieren, ist ja nicht so aufwendig. Deshalb werden die noch portiert.


 
Wie wäre es denn, wenn Konsolen nie entwickelt worden?
Das Angebot an PC Games wäre meiner Meinung nicht anders als heute.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist müßig über das "was wäre wenn" nachzudenken. Es ist wie es ist und die Konsolen sind für die Entwicklung von Spielen ein wichtiger finanzieller Faktor. Das lässt sich leider nicht ändern.


 
Ja, weil eben die Hersteller und Entwickler gemerkt haben, dass die meisten Spieler nur spielen und nicht am Computer arbeiten.
Daber wurden eben die Konsolen entwickelt mit dem Hinweis, dass man darauf einfacher spielen kann als am Computer und das Argument zog nun mal.
Game reinschieben und losspielen, fertig, nie wieder am Treiber oder sonst wo rumschrauben müssen.

Das ist eben das Erfolgspatent der Konsolen und die Hersteller sehen ja, dass das ankommt.
Natürlich entwickeln sich die Käuferschichten weiter, heute wird doch schon mehr am Handy gespielt als am PC oder Konsole, weils eben noch schneller geht (das Handy ist ja immer zur Hand).
Wie die Spieleindustrie in den kommenden Jahren darauf reagieren wird, wird sich zeigen, aber es kann gut sein, dass in 10 Jahren PC *und *Konsole nur noch Nische sind.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

Ohne Konsole würden die meisten PC zocken. Dann würden PC Spiele deutlich größeren Umsatz bringen als heute.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Ohne Konsole würden weniger PC zogen oder die Industrie hätte die Konsolen später erfunden.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ohne Konsole würden weniger PC zogen oder die Industrie hätte die Konsolen später erfunden.



Weil damals ein Pc nicht das bieten konnte, was eine Konsole ihnen bieten konnte. Jetzt kann ein PC das auch und mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Weil damals ein Pc nicht das bieten konnte, was eine Konsole ihnen bieten konnte. Jetzt kann ein PC das auch und mehr.


 
Wieso?
Früher gab es doch auch schon Nintendo und damit waren auch viele zufrieden und die PS1 war doch auch nicht der Überflieger.


----------



## snowhawk (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Weil damals ein Pc nicht das bieten konnte, was eine Konsole ihnen bieten konnte. Jetzt kann ein PC das auch und mehr.


 
ich kam erst über die Konsole zum PC, die gute alte PS1, somit hat diese Regel auch heute noch bestand. Gerade die jüngeren "Gamer" zocken an den Konsolen (Wii) und reifen erst danach. Ich kann mir auch irgendwie schwer einen 7 jährigen vor dem PC vorstellen, der Reaktionsschnell und sicher mit den vielen Knöpfen auf Tastatur und Maus zurechtkommt.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Früher gab es doch auch schon Nintendo und damit waren auch viele zufrieden und die PS1 war doch auch nicht der Überflieger.



hab ich denn was anderes gesagt? Ich sag doch, dass sie zufrieden waren? Vestehe gerade nicht was du meinst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Und ich verstehe eben nicht, was du eigentlich die ganze Zeit meinst. 

Die Konsolen sind nun mal da, sie verschwinden ja nicht, es kommt was neues, entweder neue Konsolen oder eben eine neue Ausrichtung der User, wenns um das Spieleverhalten geht.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe eben nicht, was du eigentlich die ganze Zeit meinst.



Schön, dass wir uns beide nicht verstehen. Ich rede einfach nur davon, dass es ohne Konsole kein PC Spiele geben würde. Dann kommst du mit deinen "was wäre wenn" Szenario, welches mich völlig verwirrt hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, mich würde eben interessieren, wie der Spiele Markt wohl wäre, wenn es nie Konsolen gegeben hätte.
Bzw. eben jetzt die Handys und Tables der Konkurrent des PCs wären und Microsoft weiterhin nur Software und Mäuse macht und Sony nur Fernseher herstellt.
Und die Nintendo Gründer vor der Gründung einem Serienkiller zum Opfer gefallen wären.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Januar 2012)

Auf welcher Plattform gab es denn das erste Spiel ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Plattform gab es denn das erste Spiel ??


 
Konsole natürlich, weil die Daddeln Dinger in Spielhallen meiner Meinung nach als Konsole gelten, auch wenn das eine Konsole nur mit einem einzigen Spiel ist.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

Achso. Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass Videospiele nie existieren und so populär wären.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Konsole natürlich, weil die Daddeln Dinger in Spielhallen meiner Meinung nach als Konsole gelten, auch wenn das eine Konsole nur mit einem einzigen Spiel ist.


 
jo, das waren die ersten Videospiele. Was für eine schöne Nostalgie


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Achso. Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass Videospiele nie existieren und so populär wären.


 
Die Frage ist ja, wieso sich überhaupt der PC zur Spieleplattform entwickelt hat und wieso wir heute nicht mit dem Amiga 20.000 oder dem Atari ST³³ spielen?


----------



## snowhawk (19. Januar 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Plattform gab es denn das erste Spiel ??



1946 wurde das erste Computerspiel für einen Röhrenrechner  von Thomas T. Goldsmith Jr. und Estle Ray Mann entwickelt und am 25.  Januar 1947 zum Patent angemeldet. Erteilt wurde das Patent am 14.  Dezember 1948.[1] 1951 wurde mit Hilfe eines NIMROD-Computers das mathematische Nim-Spiel präsentiert[2]; 1952 gab es das Tic-Tac-Toe-Spiel OXO.

Das Rennen hat der PC gemacht


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

oh, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Meine Theorie ist folgende:

Konsolen waren ja ziemlich teuer damals und hatten wenige Leute. Immer mehr Leute hatten aber PCs. Und die schlauen Köpfe haben sich gefragt, wie man denn auf einem PC spielen kann und dann erfunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, der Commodore C64 war ja nicht so teuer und den deutlich teuren PCs damals in der Grafik weit überlegen.
Das war beim Amiga 500 nicht anders. Der bot Stereo, das such mal beim PC von Anno Asbach.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, wieso sich überhaupt der PC zur Spieleplattform entwickelt hat und wieso wir heute nicht mit dem Amiga 20.000 oder dem Atari ST³³ spielen?



Missmanagement. Beide haben irgendwann angefangen einen falschen Weg zu gehen. Anstatt die Rechner weiter zu entwickeln und ordentlich zu vermarkten, sind lieber beide ins Konsolengeschäft eingestiegen. Commodore mit dem CD32 und Atari mit dem Jaguar. Beides Megaflops und Millionengräber.
Der Amiga hätte durchaus dauerhaft zum Mac-Gegner werden können. Ein Lifestyle-Computer eben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Nun ja, dazu kam ja auch, dass Commodore eine Menge gegen das Kopieren der Disketten gemacht hat und als dann nicht mal mehr kopierte Games liefen, hat niemand mehr den Kram gekauft.
Denn letztendlich entscheiden auch die Raubklauer, was am Markt bleibt und was nicht. 
Sieht man ja gut bei der Xbox.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, dazu kam ja auch, dass Commodore eine Menge gegen das Kopieren der Disketten gemacht hat und als dann nicht mal mehr kopierte Games liefen, hat niemand mehr den Kram gekauft.
> Denn letztendlich entscheiden auch die Raubklauer, was am Markt bleibt und was nicht.
> Sieht man ja gut bei der Xbox.



*Hust* Ich bitte dich. Wer hatte denn damals Raubkopien. Ich hatte "Kick Off 2" und "It came from the desert" als Original


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2012)

> Nur wen was kaputt ist beim PC, ist es meist teurer als ob was an der Konsole kaputt geht.


 
Wenn auf einem PC z.B. die Grafikkarte kaputt wird dann kaufst du eine neue, bessere.

Wenn der Grafikchip einer Konsole kaputt wird kannst du die selbe alte Konsole nochmal kaufen wobei man für den Preis einer PS3/Xbox 360 schon eine ganz vernünftige Grafikkarte bekommt

Ähnliches kann man auch auf die meisten anderen PC Komponenten anwenden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Tja, aber beim PC kostet eben jedes Einzelteil Geld, die Konsole gibts komplett.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

Die ps2 hat auch genug Leute die kopierte Spielen spielen. Die bis heute am bestverkaufteste Konsole


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Die bis heute am bestverkaufteste Konsole


 
Ja, eben *weil *du darauf kopierte Games spielen konntest. 

Man stelle sich vor, aufm PC läuft kein raubgeklautes Game mehr... niemand würde sich noch einen PC kaufen.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

das stimmt. Ist es aber auf der xbox 360 nicht viel anders?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, aufm PC läuft kein raubgeklautes Game mehr... niemand würde sich noch einen PC kaufen.



Ich schon. Ich habe auf dem PC nur gekaufte Spiele. Vornehmlich über Steam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Ist es aber auf der xbox 360 nicht viel anders?


 
Nö, die Xbox ist geknackt, seit Jahren, seit Jahren laufen illegal gezogenen Games darauf und deswegen gibts in Haushalten auch gleich 2 oder 3 Xboxen.

Daher finde ich das auch immer so albern, wenn die Spiele Entwickler sagen, dass die deswegen keine PC Version machen oder es sich nicht lohnt extra für den PC noch mehr aus dem Game (in Sachen Grafik vor allem) rauszuholen, weils eh raubgesaugt wird.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

Angeblich haben Raubkopien für PS3 und XBOX360 zuletzt die Anzahl der PC Raubkopien überholt. Das gibt Hoffnung das der PC in Zukunft nicht nur so nebenher mitläuft bei den Publishern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Angeblich haben Raubkopien für PS3 und XBOX360 zuletzt die Anzahl der PC Raubkopien überholt. Das gibt Hoffnung das der PC in Zukunft nicht nur so nebenher mitläuft bei den Publishern.


 
Vorstellbar ist es auf jeden Fall, immerhin gibts die XBox Raubsaugversion gleichzeitig oder eher als die Release Version im Laden.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass große Entwickler auch öfters mal "kleine" Zuwendungen von MS oder Sony bekommen für ein klein wenig Exklusivität. Das erleichtert die Entscheidung Pro Konsolen hier und da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass große Entwickler auch öfters mal "kleine" Zuwendungen von MS oder Sony bekommen für ein klein wenig Exklusivität. Das erleichtert die Entscheidung Pro Konsolen hier und da.


 
Das gilt aber halt nur bei Konsolen.
Letztendlich könnten sie auch das Game aufm PC bringen.
Es gibt aber genug PC Games, die du nicht so ohne weiteres auf die Konsole bringen kannst.

Aber man muss einfach auch unterscheiden, der typische Konsolen Gamer setzt sich an sein Gerät, daddelt eine Zeit, meist die schnellen Games, die rasch durch sind und dann hängt er bei Facebook rum.
Du kannst keinen Konsolero mittels Anno 2070 10 Stunden am Stück am Fernseher fesseln.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt aber halt nur bei Konsolen.
> Letztendlich könnten sie auch das Game aufm PC bringen.



Ja, Sony und MS haben da halt ganz andere Möglichkeiten als AMD oder NV es auf dem PC jemals könnten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt aber genug PC Games, die du nicht so ohne weiteres auf die Konsole bringen kannst.



Das stimmt ohne Frage.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

@Cook2211

Was treibst du gerade das du deine eigenen Posts zitierst und kommentierst?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> @Cook2211
> 
> Was treibst du gerade das du deine eigenen Posts zitierst und kommentierst?



Ja gerade auch gesehen. Bin total verpeilt heute. Ich muss ins Bett


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, Sony und MS haben da halt ganz andere Möglichkeiten als AMD oder NV es auf dem PC jemals könnten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil....


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr geil....



Sh.. happens.
Ist aber schön mit sich selber zu diskutieren


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

Yep, da ist man meist schnell einer Meinung. Ich schenke mir jetzt noch mal nach, vielleicht klappts dann auch bei mir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Yep, da ist man meist schnell einer Meinung. Ich schenke mir jetzt noch mal nach, vielleicht klappts dann auch bei mir.


 
Leg dir doch ein paar weitere Accounts zu, dann kannst du stundenlang mir dir selbst reden ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass jemand die Pfleger mit der komischen Jacke ruft.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Januar 2012)

Jemand aus meiner Klasse hat... nun ja, ziemlich wohlhabende Eltern. Er hat einen Gamingtauglichen Laptop, einen noch gamingtauglicheren PC (ist glaub ich 'ne GTX580 verbaut), kauft sich aber trotzdem jetzt die Tage zum zocken eine Xbox 360. Er hat keine Ahnung von PCs, und ist bei jedem kleinen Problem überfordert was das angeht. Er ist ziemlich anspruchslos was Games angeht, Hauptsache er kann zocken. 

Ich denke solche Menschen machen einen Großteil der Konsolenverkäufe aus. Was meint ihr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich denke solche Menschen machen einen Großteil der Konsolenverkäufe aus. Was meint ihr?


 
Glaube ich nicht, die meisten machen wohl das aus dem Grund, was ich auch im Bekanntenkreis sehe.
Die habe keine Lust auf das Ewige Nachschnitzen bei Treibern, Updates und sonst was und eben das nachrüsten, wenn was nicht mehr gut läuft, die sind aus Frust zur Konsole gegangen, weil einschalten, spielen und ausmachen, wenn man keine Lust mehr hat, fertig.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Januar 2012)

Ganz meine Meinung. Und ich bin oft genau so. Dafür nehme ich gerne die meisten Nachteile der Konsolen im Gegensatz zum PC in Kauf.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist ziemlich anspruchslos was Games angeht, Hauptsache er kann zocken.
> 
> Ich denke solche Menschen machen einen Großteil der Konsolenverkäufe aus. Was meint ihr?



Ist gut möglich das reine Konsolenspieler da etwas anspruchsloser sind. Aber das ist halt schwer zu sagen. Klar ist, dass die Konsolen das einfachere Spielerlebnis für Zwischendurch bieten und dass genau das viele Leute anspricht.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leg dir doch ein paar weitere Accounts zu, dann kannst du stundenlang mir dir selbst reden ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass jemand die Pfleger mit der komischen Jacke ruft.


 
Dann gibts aber haue von den Mods wegen 2. Account und das wollen wir doch nicht. 

Topic:
Ich glaube viele Leute denken gar nicht mehr soweit, dass sie sich zum zocken auch einen PC statt einer Konsole zulegen könnten, weil man an jeder Ecke nur noch mit Konsolen zugemüllt wird. Warum ist das so? Warscheinlich weniger weil Konsolen irgendwelche Vorteile bieten, sondern einfach weil sie die beste Gewinnspanne für Publisher und Co. bringen bzw. brachten.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Januar 2012)

So eine Konsole ist ja auch besser zu vermarkten als ein PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist gut möglich das reine Konsolenspieler da etwas anspruchsloser sind. Aber das ist halt schwer zu sagen. Klar ist, dass die Konsolen das einfachere Spielerlebnis für Zwischendurch bieten und dass genau das viele Leute anspricht.



Eben, genau das schnelle Spielen zwischendurch macht es eben aus.
Da kommt man von der Arbeit oder Schule nach Hause und hat Lust eine Runde zu daddeln, also wird die Konsole angeworfen und gespielt.
Bis man am PC spielen kann, kann schon etwas länger dauern, je nachdem welche Programme sich erst mal ein Update holen oder es läuft nichts, wie einige Anno Spieler ja letztens gemerkt haben, als der Ubi Soft Server nicht lief.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele Leute denken gar nicht mehr soweit, dass sie sich zum zocken auch einen PC statt einer Konsole zulegen könnten, weil man an jeder Ecke nur noch mit Konsolen zugemüllt wird. Warum ist das so? Warscheinlich weniger weil Konsolen irgendwelche Vorteile bieten, sondern einfach weil sie die beste Gewinnspanne für Publisher und Co. bringen bzw. brachten.



Ich sehe das genau anders rum. Viele Freunde von früher, die jetzt Familie, Jobs und sowas haben, sind zur Konsole gewechselt, eben aus den genannten Gründen, schnell, einfach, problemlos.
Von allen PC Leuten, mit denen ich früher gut befreundet war, bis ich der einzige, der noch am PC spielt, alle anderen spielen nur noch an der Konsole und darunter waren auch Hardware Freaks, die früher alle halbe Jahr aufgerüstet hatten.
Die haben den Frust weg und keine Lust mehr darauf, außerdem sind die Prioritäten andere, die haben nicht mehr stundenlang Zeit vor dem Rechner, da kommen die Frauen und Kinder an und meckern, wenn man mal länger dran hängt.

Ich muss meiner Frau auch schon seit Jahren sagen, dass ich noch am PC arbeite.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau anders rum. Viele Freunde von früher, die jetzt Familie, Jobs und sowas haben, sind zur Konsole gewechselt, eben aus den genannten Gründen, schnell, einfach, problemlos.
> Von allen PC Leuten, mit denen ich früher gut befreundet war, bis ich der einzige, der noch am PC spielt, alle anderen spielen nur noch an der Konsole und darunter waren auch Hardware Freaks, die früher alle halbe Jahr aufgerüstet hatten.
> Die haben den Frust weg und keine Lust mehr darauf, außerdem sind die Prioritäten andere, die haben nicht mehr stundenlang Zeit vor dem Rechner, da kommen die Frauen und Kinder an und meckern, wenn man mal länger dran hängt.
> 
> Ich muss meiner Frau auch schon seit Jahren sagen, dass ich noch am PC arbeite.



Das hatten wir doch schon. 
Das ist nicht unbedingt repräsentabel. Bestes Beispiel: Mein Bekanntenkreis. Jene die früher intensiv an Konsolen gezockt haben spielen heute überwiegend nur noch am PC Strategiespiele und Onlinespiele wie Guildwars. Klar wird weniger gezockt, aber wenn sie mal angefangen haben versacken doch alle für wenigstens 2 h am Stück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Deine Bekannten spielen nur noch online. Versuchen sie also der Realität zu entfliehen? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? 

Meine Bekannten haben einfach keine Lust mehr stundenlang am PC zu hocken und zu schauen, dass das Game auch läuft, sie schalten ein und wollen spielen und das kann der PC eben in diesem langen Zeitraum nicht bieten.
Und online spielt von denen eben keiner.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deine Bekannten spielen nur noch online. Versuchen sie also der Realität zu entfliehen? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


 
Die haben alle bodenständige Berufe. Sorgen sind denke ich eher unangebracht. 

Ich glaube die haben einfach schon zu viele "Halos" gesehen und suchen jetzt etwas tiefgründigeres mit dem sie sich länger beschäftigen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben einfach schon zu viele "Halos" gesehen und suchen jetzt etwas tiefgründigeres mit dem sie sich länger beschäftigen können.


 
Als ich meine Bekannten mit ihrer Shisha gesehen habe, war mir klar, wieso die nur noch an Konsolen hängen.


----------



## loltheripper (20. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wozu ihr vor 20 Jahren gehört habt, ist mir  ziemlich egal. Ich hab nur geschrieben was ich gemacht habe, aber  anscheinend weißt du das besser.
> Das mit "und/oder" hast du  anscheinend nicht verstanden, aber damals hat man einen PC halt fast nur  für Spiele und/oder für Office gebraucht, da das mit dem Internet  damals ja noch nicht so toll war.
> NES und SNES hatte ich auch, dafür aber keinen Amiga oder C64.
> 
> ...



dann sind also die konsolen für die vielen raubkopien von spielen verantwortlich! Ottonormalverbraucher werden von den kopierschutz verschlüsselungen und online aktivierung usw. genervt, dadurch werden die spiele teurer, weshalb sie sich das spiel erst recht aus der bucht holen (nein nicht ebay die andere bucht)! Also ist doch alles ganz einleuchtend die konsolen sind an den teuren pc spielen und an den raubkopien schuld!

(jetzt dichte noch einer was mit illuminaten dazu und wir haben die story von einer folge galileo mystery!)


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber man muss einfach auch unterscheiden, der typische Konsolen Gamer setzt sich an sein Gerät, daddelt eine Zeit, meist die schnellen Games, die rasch durch sind und dann hängt er bei Facebook rum.
> Du kannst keinen Konsolero mittels Anno 2070 10 Stunden am Stück am Fernseher fesseln.


Nicht unbedingt. Freund und Bekannte von mir zocken auch stundenlang mit der Konsole. Ich schaff auch öfters mal 10h und eine Freundin von mir zockt mit ihrer Freundin auch öfters mal 15h, ist halt davon abhängig, welche Games man spielt. 


Rolk schrieb:


> Yep, da ist man meist schnell einer Meinung. Ich schenke mir jetzt noch mal nach, vielleicht klappts dann auch bei mir.


Ich kann mich auch mit mir selber streiten.  


loltheripper schrieb:


> dann sind also die konsolen für die vielen raubkopien von spielen verantwortlich! Ottonormalverbraucher werden von den kopierschutz verschlüsselungen und online aktivierung usw. genervt, dadurch werden die spiele teurer, weshalb sie sich das spiel erst recht aus der bucht holen (nein nicht ebay die andere bucht)! Also ist doch alles ganz einleuchtend die konsolen sind an den teuren pc spielen und an den raubkopien schuld!
> 
> (jetzt dichte noch einer was mit illuminaten dazu und wir haben die story von einer folge galileo mystery!)


Da hast du etwas zu viel hinein interpretiert. 
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass man Geld nicht zwei mal ausgeben kann.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, das es mit der nächsten Konsolen-Gen bedingt dadurch, dass die Games an einem Accout gebunden werden,
so wie wir es von Steam & Co gewöhnt sind, sich alles ändern wird. 
Besondes preislich wenn keine gebrauchten Spiele mehr auf dem Markt sind und das ausleihen diverser Titel in der Mediathek nicht mehr möglich ist, wird das Spielen auf den Konsolen teurer werden.
Auch wenn die Konsolen an sich günstiger wird.   

Der PC hat auch den Vorteil, das man mit einem alten PC oder Laptop immer noch super die kostenlosen Online Spiele wie LoL & Co spielen kann und dabei auch noch einen unglaublich hohen Langzeitspaß haben kann.


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde keinen 8 Stunden Skyrim Dauerlauf mit Maus und Tastatur durchhalten  Ich schwöre auf den Xbox 360 Controller, mit Ausnahme (!) von Online Shootern. Aber wenn man mit Pad BF3 gegen andere Leute mit Pad spielt, ist es wieder fair und durch Aim Assist macht es auch Spaß. Das ist wie Behindertenfußball. Als jemand mit nur einem Bein wird man in der Bundesliga wohl kaum Spaß haben, spielt man jedoch mit Leuten die eine selbe bzw. ähnliche Einschränkung haben ist doch alles okay.


----------



## acc (20. Januar 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Warum das Sofa-Argument unsinnig sein soll, verstehe  ich nicht.


 
das "argument" ist unsinnig, weil es in dem punkt keine vorteile für eine von beiden seite gibt .


----------



## acc (20. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, dazu kam ja auch, dass Commodore eine Menge gegen das Kopieren der Disketten gemacht hat und als dann nicht mal mehr kopierte Games liefen, hat niemand mehr den Kram gekauft.


 
commo hat garnichts gemacht dagegen, hinter der entwicklung von mehr oder weniger nutzlosen kopierschutzsstemen (gab eigentlich nichts, was xcopy nicht kopiert hat ) standen unabhängige programmierer/firmen.


----------



## Burn_out (20. Januar 2012)

Eine aktuelle Kolumne zum Thema.

Kolumne: Doppelt K.o. - ComputerBase


----------



## fear.de (20. Januar 2012)

Es ist eh immer alles am austerben und die Analysten sagen eh immer alles richtig.
Ist doch Jahr für Jahr das selbe dumme geschwätz. Es Spielen millionen an Konsolen und PC´s so eine Menge ist nicht einfach mal in 1-2 Jahren weg und hockt wo anders dran, vlt. wirds kombiniert aber nicht aufgegeben.

Mittlerweile lass ich auch meist meine Anti-Konsolen einstellung für mich, weils mir mittlerweile zu blöd ist drüber zu reden, die haben immer die selben Argumente, wie:

-Vom Sofa aus Spielen ( Kann ich mit meinem PC auch )
-Dran hocken und sofort los spielen. ( Früher ja, heute nein...Vorallem find ichs geil wenn man immer denkt man muss beim PC immer stunden verbringen bis man Spielen kann, ja okay wenn man ein absoluter DAU ist aber selbst dann ists schwer. Ich leg bei einem neuen Game die DVD rein, installiere es und zocke es...wer sein System in Griff hat und nicht jeden Müll installiert und nicht auf jede blinkende Titte klickt wird auch nie Probleme haben, ausgeschlossen reudige Konsolenports ala GTA4 und Konsorten. )
- Das Aufrüst-Argument ( Genau so blödsinnig, weil es auf den Anwender ankommt! Wenn ich die Grafik auf Konsolenniveau runterschraube und die Auflösung auf 720p einstelle, brauch ich absolut kein dickes System, will ich aber BQ und in nativer Auflösung spielen, kostet das eben bisschen mehr, nicht jeder will Augenkrebs  beim Spielen bekommen, selbst die hochgelobten Spiele wie Killzone3 und Drakes Schicksal sehen in meinen PC Augen unterirdisch aus, da es rein Matsch ohne AA ist und selbst wenn die Grafik mal in Ordnung ist wirds wie schon gesagt durch die Treppenlandschaft zerstört...klar man hockt ja eh 1337m weg, aber dann will mir doch keiner sagen das er ne schöne Grafik sehen will , macht kein Sinn.

PC ist was für liebhaber der BQ und der optimalsten Steuerung, wenn es dann doch ma auf Street Fighter oder Autorennspiele gelüstet packt man eben doch das PAD aus und spielt es am PC, so einfach ist das. Ich hätte gerne mal ein RICHTIGES Argument für ne Konsole. hör ich leider nie dafür aber immer die selbe dumme leier.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Der Großteil der Konsolengames kann ohne Probleme weiter verkauft werden (noch), was beim PC meistens eben nicht möglich ist und man kann auch bei der PS3 mit Maus und Tastatur zocken, außerdem kann man den Account auf zwei Konsolen aktivieren und kann sich die Kosten für Downloads teilen. 

Also bleibt für den PC nur noch die bessere Grafik als Argument und wenn einem die nicht so wichtig ist...

Wenn angeblich nur DAUs mir ihren PCs Probleme haben, müssen wohl die meisten hier DAUs sein, denn sonst gäbe es nicht so viele Problem-Threads.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Ich rede mit sicherheit nicht von Hardware-Problemen, die habt ihr genau so mein Freund, stichwort: ROD etc.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Gibt's jetzt beim PC keine Software Probleme mehr?


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Gibt's jetzt beim PC keine Software Probleme mehr?


 
Klar, aber ich merke bei dir das du alles sehr verallgemeinerst. Das hier ist ein PC-Forum, klar das es viele Threads gibt zu PC Problemen, gehst du in ein Konsolen-Forum wirste da viele Konsolen-Threads antreffen, also wenn man diskutieren will, dann bitte auch einwenig das rosane etwas über deinem Hals einschalten


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Ok, ist eingeschaltet. 
Da ein Windows PC nicht nur auf eine gewisse Zahl von Anwendungen spezialisiert ist, treten logischerweise viel mehr Probleme auf. 

Schau mal ins Windows Unterforum und dann ins Konsolen Unterforum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Klar, aber ich merke bei dir das du alles sehr verallgemeinerst. Das hier ist ein PC-Forum, klar das es viele Threads gibt zu PC Problemen, gehst du in ein Konsolen-Forum wirste da viele Konsolen-Threads antreffen, also wenn man diskutieren will, dann bitte auch einwenig das rosane etwas über deinem Hals einschalten


 
Aber eher weniger mit Softwareproblemen an der Konsole. 
Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Konsole, auf der Windows läuft.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Muss es ja auch nicht, aber die Patches und Updates für die Konsole sind sicher immer nur fürs äußerliche zuständig, nich wahr 
Und das natürlich ein PC wo man alles selber machen muss mehr Probleme verursachen kann wie eine vorgefertige Suppe *hust* Konsole, sollte auch klar sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Patches und Updates sind auf der Konsole aber selten und nicht regelmäßig wie am PC.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Patches und Updates sind auf der Konsole aber selten und nicht regelmäßig wie am PC.


 
Da es ja auch viel komplexer ist, sollte doch klar sein oder nicht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Sicher und was von beiden entspannter zu nutzen ist, sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Muss es ja auch nicht, aber die Patches und Updates für die Konsole sind sicher immer nur fürs äußerliche zuständig, nich wahr
> Und das natürlich ein PC wo man alles selber machen muss mehr Probleme verursachen kann wie eine vorgefertige Suppe *hust* Konsole, sollte auch klar sein


 
Bei den Konsolen werden Updates und Patches automatisch installiert, inzwischen kriegst du das nicht mal mehr mit.
Und das Dilemma PC ist ja eben, dass es so viele verschiedene Konfigurationen gibt. Ist also auch kein Wunder, dass es nicht immer reibungslos abläuft.



fear.de schrieb:


> Da es ja auch viel komplexer ist, sollte doch klar sein oder nicht?


 
Jop, und deswegen haben auch viele zum Spielen eine Konsole, weils einfacher ist.


----------



## Rolk (21. Januar 2012)

Am PC bekommt man das patchen mittlerweile doch auch kaum noch mit. Autopatchfunktionen werden immer mehr zur Regel oder die Spiele hängen gleich an Steam/Origin wo das patchen auch automatisch erledigt wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch noch einige Updates für den PC, bei denen ein Neustart erforderlich ist. Bei der Konsole ist das vielleicht alle zwei Monate notwendig, wenn mal ein Firmwareupdate ansteht.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. Januar 2012)

Vor allem was passiert wenn PSN/Xbox Live irgendwann eingestellt wird (siehe erste Xbox) Man kann keine Patches und Co. mehr laden. MS hat sich damals bei der ersten Xbox diesbezüglich auch keine Mühen gemacht dies Offline irgendwie zur Verfügung zu stellen. Also über das Thema Nachhaltigkeit werden sich keine Gedanken gemacht. Für mich auch ein großer Kritikpunkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Auf dem PC werden auch Server still gelegt und irgendwann gibt's für ein Game auch keine Patches mehr.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Auf dem PC werden auch Server still gelegt und irgendwann gibt's für ein Game auch keine Patches mehr.


 
Aber da hat man mehr Möglichkeiten (Standalone Patches und Co.) jetzt mal abgesehen von MP, Spiele älterer Semester zum Laufen zu bekommen. Bei Konsolen läuft das wiederum ganz anders, dafür gibt es die "HD Remakes" und Co. wo der Herstelller 2mal den Kunden abschröpfen möchte. Und dann sind die Konsoleros auch noch happy. Für den PCler eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Am PC bekommt man das patchen mittlerweile doch auch kaum noch mit. Autopatchfunktionen werden immer mehr zur Regel oder die Spiele hängen gleich an Steam/Origin wo das patchen auch automatisch erledigt wird.


 
So schauts aus, ich bekomme das 0 mit, erst wenn ich meinen PC herunterfahre das er noch schnell die Updates installieren will.
Naja entspannter vlt., finds eher traurig das alles immer auf bequem getrimmt ist und man sich in der Sache die man gerne macht nicht mal einwenig hirnschmalz investieren will, lieber nur ranhocken und hirn aus, wers mag, bitte 

Wie schon oben gesagt wer nur einwenig Ahnung hat wird kaum Probleme haben, ich hatte sie nie wirklich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Aber da hat man mehr Möglichkeiten (Standalone Patches und Co.) jetzt mal abgesehen von MP, Spiele älterer Semester zum Laufen zu bekommen. Bei Konsolen läuft das wiederum ganz anders, dafür gibt es die "HD Remakes" und Co. wo der Herstelller 2mal den Kunden abschröpfen möchte. Und dann sind die Konsoleros auch noch happy. Für den PCler eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


Beim PC bringen die Entwickler Games mit verbesserter Optik neu für lau?
Das wäre mir neu, denn ich weiß nur, dass die Community gratis Mods entwickelt. 

Man muss sich aber auch keine Neuauflage eines Spiels kaufen.

@fear.de
Wenn Technik einfacher wird, nennt man das Fortschritt.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Was bitte ist an einer Konsolen fortschrittlich xD? Jetzt wirds aber peinlich  Du kannst an dem Teil 0 machen, ich kann die neuesten Technischen finessen bei mir einbauen du bleibst bei deiner 6 Jahren alten HW sitzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> So schauts aus, ich bekomme das 0 mit, erst wenn ich meinen PC herunterfahre das er noch schnell die Updates installieren will.


 
Und genau diese Updates werden dann weiter installiert, wenn der PC das nächste mal hochgefahren wird, wobei er dann meistens noch mal runterfährt und wieder neu bootet. Das passiert immer dann wenn man nur mal "schnell" was im Netz nachgucken will, oder mal "eben" etwas ausdrucken möchte. Und für Service Packs oder .NET Updates kann man immer einiges an Zeit einplanen. Von daher redest du dir das Thema etwas schön.




fear.de schrieb:


> Du kannst an dem Teil 0 machen



Auch das ist quatsch. Obwohl mein Gaming PC ebenfalls im Wohnzimmer steht, nutze ich die PS3 neben dem Spielen als Blu-Ray Player, um Filme im PSN zu leihen, als Media Center um Musik zu hören und Fotos am TV zu schauen, und ab und zu schlendere ich einfach mal was durch Home und schaue, was da so los ist.
Wenn du über so was urteilst, dann wäre etwas Objektivität nicht verkehrt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Du kannst an dem Teil 0 machen


 
Man kann damit spielen, denn dafür sind sie entwickelt worden.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Beim PC bringen die Entwickler Games mit verbesserter Optik neu für lau?
> Das wäre mir neu, denn ich weiß nur, dass die Community gratis Mods entwickelt.
> 
> Man muss sich aber auch keine Neuauflage eines Spiels kaufen.
> ...



Jetzt mal ehrlich. Bei den HD Remakes wird letztendlich nur die nominal Auflösung/FPS hochgechraubt. Texturen und Co. bleiben unberührt. Am PC kann ich sowas frei Haus.
Tja kaufen muss man sie nicht aber, für viele ist es die einzige Möglichkeit ein Spiel nochmal zu spielen (da alte Konsole verreckt und Co.) da es mit der Abwärtskompatibilität nicht so rosig aussieht. Aktuelles Beispiel die PSVita von Sony. Alte PSP Games können da nicht mehr gespielt werden, da UMDs nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Allerdings supportet die PSVita sehr wohl PSP Games, allerdings nur in der Digital Version, für welche nochmals im PSN gelöhnt werden soll. Mich stört einfach die extreme Abhängigkeit von der Hardware.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und genau diese Updates werden dann weiter installiert, wenn der PC das nächste mal hochgefahren wird, wobei er dann nochmal runterfährt und wieder neu bootet. Das passiert immer dann wenn man nur mal "schnell" was im Netz nachgucken will, oder mal "eben" etwas ausdrucken möchte. Und für Service Packs oder .NET Updates kann man immer eineiiges an Zeit einplanen. Von daher redest du dir das Thema etwas schön.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehrmals hoch und runterfahren habe ich noch nicht oft erlebt, es bleibt in den meisten fällen beim installieren und gut ist. Komplexere Systeme brauchen eben mehr Pflege, das hat nix mit schön reden zu tun, das ist einfach nur logisch.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Mehrmals hoch und runterfahren habe ich noch nicht oft erlebt, es bleibt in den meisten fällen beim installieren und gut ist. Komplexere Systeme brauchen eben mehr Pflege, das hat nix mit schön reden zu tun, das ist einfach nur logisch.



Das passiert sogar meistens bei Updates. Und doch: In diesem Zusammenhang redest du dir das schön. Wie wenig ein PC dem User mit Updates auf den Geist gehen kann, zeigen eindrucksvoll meine beiden Macs. Windows ist im Gegensatz dazu eine wahre Nervensäge. Das ist nun mal leider so.
Zudem trenne ich meine Rechner wenn ich sie nicht brauche vom Strom. Speziell früher bei meinem Arbeitsrechner im Büro war es nervig, wenn man erst mal auf die Update-Inst. warten muss, bevor man ihn vom Netz trennen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an einer Konsolen fortschrittlich xD? Jetzt wirds aber peinlich  Du kannst an dem Teil 0 machen, ich kann die neuesten Technischen finessen bei mir einbauen du bleibst bei deiner 6 Jahren alten HW sitzen.


Die Bedienung ist einfacher, unkomplizierter und einfach entspannter. 
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass manche einfach Angst davor haben, dass die Technik irgendwann so einfach und problemlos läuft, dass ihr gesamter Wissensschatz völlig unnütz ist und die Welt keine Nerds mehr braucht. 


Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Bei den HD Remakes wird letztendlich nur die nominal Auflösung/FPS hochgechraubt. Texturen und Co. bleiben unberührt. Am PC kann ich sowas frei Haus.
> Tja kaufen muss man sie nicht aber, für viele ist es die einzige Möglichkeit ein Spiel nochmal zu spielen (da alte Konsole verreckt und Co.) da es mit der Abwärtskompatibilität nicht so rosig aussieht. Aktuelles Beispiel die PSVita von Sony. Alte PSP Games können da nicht mehr gespielt werden, da UMDs nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Allerdings supportet die PSVita sehr wohl PSP Games, allerdings nur in der Digital Version, für welche nochmals im PSN gelöhnt werden soll. Mich stört einfach die extreme Abhängigkeit von der Hardware.


Ok, ich hab dich falsch verstanden, aber da wären wir wieder bei dem Grafikargument, das vielen anscheinend egal ist. 
Wenn manche Games (z.B. Monkey Island ) neu aufgelegt werden, ist das zwar eine nette Sache, aber ich komme dank mehrerer Plattformen sowieso nicht dazu, alle guten Games zu zocken. 

Wie das jetzt bei den UMDs genau läuft, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber für bereits gekaufte Spiele braucht man da im PSN sicher nicht den vollen Preis zahlen, eventuell sogar gar nichts, aber das ist mir egal, da ich keine UMDs mehr habe.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn man seine alten UMDs auf der PSV spielen will, muss man, laut Sony, eine "geringe Gebühr" von 1,00 - 25,00 (!!!) € zahlen. Ich glaube, da habe ich eine bessere Idee ...  einfach die PSP behalten.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das passiert sogar meistens bei Updates. Und doch: In diesem Zusammenhang redest du dir das schön. Wie wenig ein PC dem User mit Updates auf den Geist gehen kann, zeigen eindrucksvoll meine beiden Macs. Windows ist im Gegensatz dazu eine wahre Nervensäge. Das ist nun mal leider so.
> Zudem trenne ich meine Rechner wenn ich sie nicht brauche vom Strom. Speziell früher bei meinem Arbeitsrechner im Büro war es nervig, wenn man erst mal auf die Update-Inst. warten muss, bevor man ihn vom Netz trennen kann.


 
Ach komm, wie oft passiert das? Hab mein PC eig. jeden Tag an und das letzte ma is sicher schon 2 Wochen her, ca. 3 mal im Monat sowas mit zumachen das ca. 3min dauert, wer die Zeit nicht hat, hat auch nicht vor gehabt zu spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

Stell dir aber mal vor, du würdest den PC so oft einschalten wie eine Konsole, also vielleicht am Wochenende zum Spielen, sonst nicht.
Der PC würde erst mal Updates machen und ständig geht ein Popp Up auf, wo es heißt, dass eine neue Version verfügbar ist.


----------



## fear.de (21. Januar 2012)

Bei mir kommt weder ein PopUp noch sonst was, das zum Thema einwenig Ahnung. Selbst wenn er ma ne Woche nicht läuft, ist entweder garnix oder nur wenig, wenn man einen PC neu aufsetzt ohne ein Image dann haste bissle was zu tun mit Updates aber nur dann, alles andere ist jetzt nur i.welche "Argumente" auf Teufel komm raus zu suchen.


----------



## Primer (21. Januar 2012)

Ähm, nutzt hier überhaupt jemand Windows 7^^ 
Wer sich da über die Updatemechanik beschwert, hat echt nix anderes zu meckern. Ja das Herunterfahren nach einem solchen größeren Update(ca einmal im Monat) dauert schon mal länger und selbst wenn es d en Start beeinflusst, ist das eigentlich in max 30sec abgespeist, wer bitte beschwert sich über sowas? Auch das Fenster welches nach einem Update um Neustart bittet, kann man um 4h verschieben, das sollte ja wohl reichen. Der Rest (ink Download) geschieht sowieso im Hintergrund. Das mag bei einem MAC ja durchaus noch komfortabler sein, aber wirklich beschweren kann sich ein Windows 7 Nutzer nun auch nicht und wen das stört der schaltet das Autoupdate eben ab. Wirklich relevant in dieser Diskussion ist höchstens noch der GPU Treiber, der manuell gezogen und drüber gebügelt werden muss. Wobei zumindest Nvidia seit einiger Zeit auch einen Updater anbietet(im Treiberpaket enthalten), da ich den aber nicht mit installiert habe, kann ich dazu keine Aussage treffen. 

Bei der PS3 könnte ich mich da wesentlich mehr beschweren, da wird das Update nämlich für einige Dienste vorausgesetzt (etwa PSN). Da ich die Konsole aber selten Nutze steht quasi bei jedem betreten des PSN bei mir das Update an, aber das beste kommt ja noch. Das Update der PS3 legt die gesamte Konsole lahm, ink Download und ein Neustart ist ebenso fällig. Ich benötige also zum Updaten mit meiner 2000er Leitung erst mal 10 Minuten(~200MB) um den PSN betreten zu können, da hab ich aber meist keinen Bock drauf, weswegen ich das mittlerweile auch sein lasse. Zumal das PSN sowieso eher schlecht als recht ist(Menüführung, Angebot, Funktionen). Das ist auch bei Spielen nicht anders. Als ich RDR das erste mal spielen wollte, musste ich das Update auch zwangsweise drauf ziehen, obwohl ich nur den SP nutze, genauso bei Bayonetta. Wobei bei letzterem dringend zu empfehlen ist den Patch zu installieren, da die Ladezeiten sonst unerträglich sind und die technische Seite noch bescheidenere als ohnehin schon wirkt. Bei den Spielen ist es aber wenigstens erträglich, da die Updates meist recht klein sind. Wobei GT5 da auch den Vogel abgeschossen hat^^

Ich bin ja durchaus technisch versierter als die meisten Ottonormal Nutzer, aber im Grunde hat man mit jeder Plattform einen geringen Wartungs- und Pflegeaufwand, da steckt mittlerweile auch bei allen eine DAU sichere Mechanik dahinter. Wobei der PC auch während des Updates voll funktionsfähig bleibt, was bei der PS3 nicht der Fall ist. Allerdings hört man da wenigstens von der 360 besseres, so das dies dort nicht zwangsläufig gilt.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, nutzt hier überhaupt jemand Windows 7^^
> Wer sich da über die Updatemechanik beschwert, hat echt nix anderes zu meckern. Ja das Herunterfahren nach einem solchen größeren Update(ca einmal im Monat) dauert schon mal länger und selbst wenn es d en Start beeinflusst, ist das eigentlich in max 30sec abgespeist, wer bitte beschwert sich über sowas? Auch das Fenster welches nach einem Update um Neustart bittet, kann man um 4h verschieben, das sollte ja wohl reichen. Der Rest (ink Download) geschieht sowieso im Hintergrund. Das mag bei einem MAC ja durchaus noch komfortabler sein, aber wirklich beschweren kann sich ein Windows 7 Nutzer nun auch nicht und wen das stört der schaltet das Autoupdate eben ab. Wirklich relevant in dieser Diskussion ist höchstens noch der GPU Treiber, der manuell gezogen und drüber gebügelt werden muss. Wobei zumindest Nvidia seit einiger Zeit auch einen Updater anbietet(im Treiberpaket enthalten), da ich den aber nicht mit installiert habe, kann ich dazu keine Aussage treffen.



Hast du überhaupt schon mal was anderes genutzt als Windows? Hast du anscheinend nicht, denn sonst wüsstest du, wie nervig Windows teilweise ist, speziell auch was Updates angeht.
Und da andere Systeme zeigen, dass so etwas deutlich besser gehen kann, dann ist das ein durchaus berechtigter Kritikpunkt.
Und jeder der schon mal mit einer älteren Win 7 Dvd sein Sys neu aufgesetzt hat, der dürfte die Win Updates verflucht haben, so viel ist sicher. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, denn ich hatte vor kurzem meinen Gaming PC Neu aufgesetzt.



			
				primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der PS3 könnte ich mich da wesentlich mehr beschweren, da wird das Update nämlich für einige Dienste vorausgesetzt (etwa PSN). Da ich die Konsole aber selten Nutze steht quasi bei jedem betreten des PSN bei mir das Update an, aber das beste kommt ja noch. Das Update der PS3 legt die gesamte Konsole lahm, ink Download und ein Neustart ist ebenso fällig. Ich benötige also zum Updaten mit meiner 2000er Leitung erst mal 10 Minuten(~200MB) um den PSN betreten zu können, da hab ich aber meist keinen Bock drauf, weswegen ich das mittlerweile auch sein lasse. Zumal das PSN sowieso eher schlecht als recht ist(Menüführung, Angebot, Funktionen). Das ist auch bei Spielen nicht anders. Als ich RDR das erste mal spielen wollte, musste ich das Update auch zwangsweise drauf ziehen, obwohl ich nur den SP nutze, genauso bei Bayonetta. Wobei bei letzterem dringend zu empfehlen ist den Patch zu installieren, da die Ladezeiten sonst unerträglich sind und die technische Seite noch bescheidenere als ohnehin schon wirkt. Bei den Spielen ist es aber wenigstens erträglich, da die Updates meist recht klein sind. Wobei GT5 da auch den Vogel abgeschossen hat^^



Updates für die PS3 kommen recht selten, von daher ist deine Darstellung übertrieben. Und mit deiner 2000er Leitung hast du auf dem PC genau so Probleme. Game-Updates von mehreren hundert MB sind dann auch etwas problematisch und surfen kannst du während der Zeit auch vergessen.



			
				primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei der PC auch während des Updates voll funktionsfähig bleibt, was bei der PS3 nicht der Fall ist. Allerdings hört man da wenigstens von der 360 besseres, so das dies dort nicht zwangsläufig gilt.



Ja genau. Vor allem wenn die Updates währen Boot Vorgangs fertig installiert werden, bleibt der PC sehr gut nutzbar.....



			
				fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, wie oft passiert das? Hab mein PC eig. jeden Tag an und das letzte ma is sicher schon 2 Wochen her, ca. 3 mal im Monat sowas mit zumachen das ca. 3min dauert, wer die Zeit nicht hat, hat auch nicht vor gehabt zu spielen.



Nicht jeder spielt nur mit dem PC. Und oftmals dauert das länger als 3 Minuten. Gerade wenn man mehrere Rechner hat, nerven Windows 7 Updates ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2012)

Bei mir kommen dann noch Updates für Security Suite, Adobe, Firefox,...
Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, wann das letzte Firmwareupdate für die PS3 war, so selten passiert das und aktuell bin ich immer, da ich das PSN regelmäßig für Downloads nutze. 

Dass man mit einer 2000er Leitung natürlich länger dafür braucht ist auch klar, aber 30sec beim PC und 10min bei der PS3 ist doch eher unglaubwürdig.


----------



## tils (22. Januar 2012)

die automatischen updates habe ich deaktiviert und update nur ale 1-2 monate. anonsten wird nur der graka treiber erneuert. das einzige sicherheitstool ist der avira-scanner, den ich ohne guard nur manuell nutze (nein, ich hatte in den letzten 7 jahren keinen virus). die updates für den browser etc haben ja nichts mit dem vergleich pc-konsole zu tun. der pc kann halt viel mehr, und wenn man dauernd alles updaten WILL kann mans halt machen. sowieso muss ich an meinem htcp nicht mehr aufwand betreiben als zB bei meinem mp3 player lol. mit einem bd-laufwerk und ner guten 5.1 anlage kann dann der pc alles ersetzen. ne Wii wäre ne alternative, aber bestimmt keine xbox oder ps3. da bekomm ich nur schlechtere bildquali bei teureren games und ein geschlossenes system, bei dem ich am game 0,nix selbst ändern kann. nichts für mich


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2012)

Es gibt mehr als nur Viren und für ein sicheres System sollten man schon aktuelle Updates laden. 
Den Firefox kann man da auch dazu rechnen, da man mit dem PC ja ins Inet muss, wenn mal wieder irgendwas nicht so läuft wie es soll.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass man mit einer 2000er Leitung natürlich länger dafür braucht ist auch klar, aber 30sec beim PC und 10min bei der PS3 ist doch eher unglaubwürdig.


 
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Windows Update Ewigkeiten herunter lädt. Ich habe eine 64000er Internetleitung. Für Dateien, die eigentlich in Sekunden geladen werden müssten, braucht das Win Update teilweise Minuten. Als ich meinen Gaming-Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe, war Win in 15 min. installiert. Win Update hat aber danach noch fast anderthalb Stunden gebraucht um alle Updates zu installieren. Ein Großteil der Zeit ging an unnötig langer Downloadzeit verloren. Dazu das ständige hoch und runterfahren. Und dann wollen einem Leute tatsächlich erzählen wie gut Win Update funktioniert.
Die PS3 lädt Updates verdammt schnell. Meine Macs, iPhone und iPad laden und installieren die sehr seltenen Updates sehr fix. Die Win Update Funktion ist die schlechteste aller Update Software bei den Geräten die ich im Einsatz habe.
Ich frage mich, warum sich so viele PC User einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenn sie mal Nachteile des Windows PCs zugeben müssten.


----------



## Primer (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt schon mal was anderes genutzt als Windows? Hast du anscheinend nicht, denn sonst wüsstest du, wie nervig Windows teilweise ist, speziell auch was Updates angeht.
> Und da andere Systeme zeigen, dass so etwas deutlich besser gehen kann, dann ist das ein durchaus berechtigter Kritikpunkt.
> Und jeder der schon mal mit einer älteren Win 7 Dvd sein Sys neu aufgesetzt hat, der dürfte die Win Updates verflucht haben, so viel ist sicher. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, denn ich hatte vor kurzem meinen Gaming PC Neu aufgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Ich will gar nicht in Frage stellen ob andere OS eine besser Updatemechanik haben, ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das die Win7 Mechanik alles andere als schlecht ist. Ich meine was wir hier kritisiert? Das der PC während des Herunterfahrens mal 1-2 Minute benötigt oder beim Hochfahren 30sec länger um irgendwas in der Reg zu machen und das wenns hochkommt einmal im Monat? Das ein Fenster aufgeht, in dem um Neustart gebeten wird, was man aber auch ausschlagen kann? Bei allem Respekt was Apple da auf die Beine stellt, aber das kann wohl nur schlecht als Argument gegen Windows gelten. Und natürlich lässt sich der PC während des Boot-/Shutdownvorgangs nicht nutzen, aber zumindest während die Updates geladen werden, da kann ich selbst mit meiner 2000er Ltg noch locker nebenbei ein wenig Surfen, wenn auch nicht übermäßig schnell. Aber kommen wir wieder zur Konsole oder besser der PS3. Wenn die sich nämlich updatet kann man die Konsole überhaupt gar nicht nutzen, auch während des Downloads nicht. Wobei hier auch relativ regelmäßig, also alle 1-2Monate ein Update erscheint. Bei mit mag das natürlich länger dauern mit meiner 2000er Ltg, aber wo bitte ist das "komfortabler", als an einem Windows 7 System. Gleiches gilt doch für Spiele, deren Autoupdate man nicht ausstellen kann, außer man zieht den NW Stecker..."komfortabel"? Natürlich brauche ich diese wenn ich Online Zocken will, aber warum für den SP?..."komfortabel"?

Ein System neu aufzusetzen ist da natürlich eine andere Sache und auch ich benötige da über ne Stunde um das System von DVD Zustand auf aktuell zu trimmen. Wer das oft macht kann das natürlich Nachteilig auslegen, aber inwiefern hat das neu aufsetzen des Systems nun was mit PC vs Konsole zu tun? Ich könnte ja auch anführen wie lange das Übertragen des Backup der PS3 über USB 2.0 auf Externe HDD und wieder zurück dauert, weil man die interne HDD wechselt. Zumal Windows 7 auch eine solche Backup Option bietet, was ich jedem nur Empfehlen kann.


----------



## ph1driver (22. Januar 2012)

So viel Popcorn gibt es gar nicht auf der Welt was ich mir reinziehen könnte bei dem Großen Kino hier.

Jedes System hat halt seine vor und nachteile.

Meiner Meinung nach,

PC Pro:

Grafik (Vorrausgesetzt man hat das System dazu)
Mods von der Community

PC Contra:

Evtl. Treiberprobleme (damit verbunden das warten auf Hotfixes)
Spielbarkeit (liegt dann wieder am Konsolenport, den Treibern und der Hardware)

Konsole Pro:

Spiel einlegen und es läuft flüssig (zumeist jedenfalls)
Teilweise mehr bzw. Exclusive DLCs (z.B Hot Pursuit)
Patches meist schneller verfügbar

Konsole Contra:

Grafik nicht immer sehr schön
keine Mods

Das ist halt *meine* Meinung dazu.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Idas die Win7 Mechanik alles andere als schlecht ist.



Wie ich schon sagte: Die schlechteste aller meiner Geräte und das sind so einige.



> Bei allem Respekt was Apple da auf die Beine stellt, aber das kann wohl nur schlecht als Argument gegen Windows gelten.



Natürlich kann man das. Eine Update-Mechanik, die mich als User nervt ist ein Kontra-Punkt. Ohne wenn und aber.




> Und natürlich lässt sich der PC während des Boot-/Shutdownvorgangs nicht nutzen, aber zumindest während die Updates geladen werden, da kann ich selbst mit meiner 2000er Ltg noch locker nebenbei ein wenig Surfen, wenn auch nicht übermäßig schnell.



Nein, kann man nicht vernünftig. Mein Vater hat ebenfalls eine 2000er. Bei aufwendig gestalteten Seiten kann man das surfen während Downloads vergessen.



> Aber kommen wir wieder zur Konsole oder besser der PS3. Wenn die sich nämlich updatet kann man die Konsole überhaupt gar nicht nutzen, auch während des Downloads nicht. Wobei hier auch relativ regelmäßig, also alle 1-2Monate ein Update erscheint. Bei mit mag das natürlich länger dauern mit meiner 2000er Ltg, aber wo bitte ist das "komfortabler", als an einem Windows 7 System. Gleiches gilt doch für Spiele, deren Autoupdate man nicht ausstellen kann, außer man zieht den NW Stecker..."komfortabel"? Natürlich brauche ich diese wenn ich Online Zocken will, aber warum für den SP?..."komfortabel"?



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es auf der PS3 komfortabler ist. Aber alle ein bis zwei Monate ist ein Update-Rhytmus der niemanden wirklich stört. 5 Minuten Update Inst. und fertig. Da ist es auch egal, wenn das Gerät nicht nutzbar ist. Immer noch besser als Win Update, welches mir mal, weil ich vorschnell das Fenster weggeklickt hatte den PC heruntergefahren hat während ich an etwas wichtigem gearbeitet hatte.



> Ein System neu aufzusetzen ist da natürlich eine andere Sache und auch ich benötige da über ne Stunde um das System von DVD Zustand auf aktuell zu trimmen. Wer das oft macht kann das natürlich Nachteilig auslegen, aber inwiefern hat das neu aufsetzen des Systems nun was mit PC vs Konsole zu tun? Ich könnte ja auch anführen wie lange das Übertragen des Backup der PS3 über USB 2.0 auf Externe HDD und wieder zurück dauert, weil man die interne HDD wechselt. Zumal Windows 7 auch eine solche Backup Option bietet, was ich jedem nur Empfehlen kann.



Nur das die Win Backup Funktion im Gegensatz zur Konsole nicht immer funktioniert. Als ich auf meine neue Hardware gewechselt habe, hat sich Win strikt geweigert meine Dateien wieder aufzuspielen. Nach 2 Stunden herum probieren habe ich Win dann wieder neu aufgespielt, per Win Update alles aktualisiert (Gähn) und alle meine Dateien manuell zurückgespielt. So waren dann mehrere Stunden Freizeit sinnlos zum Teufel. Das Problem hatte ich mit meiner PS3 jedenfalls nicht, als ich die Platte gewechselt hatte.


----------



## tils (22. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als nur Viren und für ein sicheres System sollten man schon aktuelle Updates laden.
> Den Firefox kann man da auch dazu rechnen, da man mit dem PC ja ins Inet muss, wenn mal wieder irgendwas nicht so läuft wie es soll.


klar,ich würde auch niemanden von updates abraten. aber die hersteller von sicherheitssoftware sind auch keine rein karikative einrichtung. da muss man schon jedem user sagen, dass sein system ohne den ganzen kram total offen sei. wenn man viel unbekanntes surft und lädt empfiehlt sich natürlich ne security suite  mit guard. aber wenn man wie ich am tag die immer gleichen websites absurft und mal ab und zu ein game installiert muss sich nicht bedingt mit dem ganzen kram rumschlagen. ich habe nur ne firewall im router und eben noch nie irgendeine art von schadsoftware gehabt.


----------



## Primer (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: Die schlechteste aller meiner Geräte und das sind so einige.
> 
> Natürlich kann man das. Eine Update-Mechanik, die mich als User nervt ist ein Kontra-Punkt. Ohne wenn und aber.
> 
> Nein, kann man nicht vernünftig. Mein Vater hat ebenfalls eine 2000er. Bei aufwendig gestalteten Seiten kann man das surfen während Downloads vergessen.



Aha, nun will ich aber schon wissen was an anderen besser sein soll? Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben wie man sich von Windows da belästigt fühlen kann, zumindest abseits der geringen DL Geschwindigkeit. Ach und seit wann sind die meisten Seiten im Internet "aufwendig"? Selbst die mit bunten bildchen zugepflasterten News Portale wie T-online brauchen nur 10-20sec pro Seite, sobald ich den ersten Text offen habe und lese, einfach Tabben, wo besteht da nun das Problem. Ferner kann man auch einfach was anderes Nutzen als das Internet. Zumal die meisten Updates nur ein paar MB groß sind und die Ltg für nicht mal 5min belegen.



> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es auf der PS3 komfortabler ist. Aber alle ein bis zwei Monate ist ein Update-Rhytmus der niemanden wirklich stört. 5 Minuten Update Inst. und fertig. Da ist es auch egal, wenn das Gerät nicht nutzbar ist. Immer noch besser als Win Update, welches mir mal, weil ich vorschnell das Fenster weggeklickt hatte den PC heruntergefahren hat während ich an etwas wichtigem gearbeitet hatte.



Es geht doch um PC vs Konsole und nicht um Win vs. Mac. Es bleibt aber trotzdem dabei das die Konsole wesentlich nerviger ist in punkto Update, natürlich je nach vorhandener Ltg. Da ist Windows wesentlich dezenter. Übrigens dauert das Update bei mir wirklich über 10min. Die PS3 FW ist ca 180MB groß, bei 250KB/s sind das allein 12min nur für den DL+Installation und Neustart ist dann erst mal 15min Sendepause. 



> Nur das die Win Backup Funktion im Gegensatz zur Konsole nicht immer funktioniert. Als ich auf meine neue Hardware gewechselt habe, hat sich Win strikt geweigert meine Dateien wieder aufzuspielen. Nach 2 Stunden herum probieren habe ich Win dann wieder neu aufgespielt, per Win Update alles aktualisiert (Gähn) und alle meine Dateien manuell zurückgespielt. So waren dann mehrere Stunden Freizeit sinnlos zum Teufel. Das Problem hatte ich mit meiner PS3 jedenfalls nicht, als ich die Platte gewechselt hatte.



Das wiederum verstehe ich, hier zeigt sich ohne wenn und aber der PC nachteilig gegenüber einer Konsole. Nur setzt man auch Windows nicht gerade monatlich auf oder tauscht wie wild Mainboards. Im laufenden Betrieb nehmen sich Konsole und PC nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Aha, nun will ich aber schon wissen was an anderen besser sein soll?



Wie wäre es, wenn du meine Posts liest? Da habe ich beschreiben, warum Win mich nervt. Und genau diese Nervpunkte habe ich bei anderen Systemen nicht.



> Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben wie man sich von Windows da belästigt fühlen kann, zumindest abseits der geringen DL Geschwindigkeit.



Ist aber so. Mir geht Windows einfach auf den Geist, weswegen ich selber es nur noch zum spielen nutzen.



> Ach und seit wann sind die meisten Seiten im Internet "aufwendig"?



Grmpf. Wenn ich dir das noch erklären muss, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen



> Selbst die mit bunten bildchen zugepflasterten News Portale wie T-online brauchen nur 10-20sec pro Seite, sobald ich den ersten Text offen habe, einfach Tabben, wo besteht da nun das Problem. Ferner kann man auch einfach was anderes Nutzen als das Internet. Zumal die meisten Updates nur ein paar MB groß sind und die Ltg für nicht mal 5min belegen.



Man kann sich auch alles schönreden, wenn man möchte..... Es gibt genügend Seiten im Netz bei denen das surfen erst mit ausreichend Bandbreite Spaß macht, und dabei rede ich nicht von Videoportalen.



> Es geht doch um PC vs Konsole und nicht um Win vs. Mac. Es bleibt aber trotzdem dabei das die Konsole wesentlich nerviger ist in punkto Update, natürlich je nach vorhandener Ltg. Da ist Windows wesentlich dezenter. Übrigens dauert das Update bei mir wirklich über 10min. Die PS3 FW ist ca 180MB groß, bei 250KB/s sind das allein 12min nur für den DL+Installation und Neustart ist dann erst mal 15min Sendepause.



Jep. Genau. Und in der Aussage von mir, die du zitiert hast rede ich über die PS3. Also wo ist das Problem?
Nur weil du eine langsame Leitung hast, ist das PS3 Update doch nicht schlecht. Bei mir dauert es, wenn überhaupt, nur rund 5 min. 5 min. alle ein bis zwei Monate sind nicht wirklich störend. Da geht mir Windows mit all der nötigen Zusatzsoftware plus Treibern wesentlich mehr auf den Geist und kostet auch mehr Zeit.



> Das wiederum verstehe ich, hier zeigt sich ohne wenn und aber der PC nachteilig gegenüber einer Konsole. Nur setzt man auch Windows nicht gerade monatlich auf oder tauscht wie wild Mainboards. Im laufenden Betrieb nehmen sich Konsole und PC nicht wirklich was.



Doch tun sie. Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich auf der Konsole Web-Browser, Virenschutz, Adobe Reader, CCleaner, Flash Player, Hardware Treiber (speziell Graka) plus Windows regelmäßig mit teils sicherheitsrelevanten Updates versorgen muss. Auf der Konsole kommt alle paar Wochen ein einzelnes Update mit dem alles abgedeckt wird und gut ist. Hört sich für mich nach einem sehr großen Unterschied an.


----------



## tils (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du meine Posts liest? ....
> ....
> Doch tun sie. Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich auf der Konsole Web-Browser, Virenschutz, Adobe Reader, CCleaner, Flash Player, Hardware Treiber (speziell Graka) plus Windows regelmäßig mit teils sicherheitsrelevanten Updates versorgen muss. Auf der Konsole kommt alle paar Wochen ein einzelnes Update mit dem alles abgedeckt wird und gut ist. Hört sich für mich nach einem sehr großen Unterschied an.


 Es geht nur um den Vergleich PC vs Konsole beim Gaming. Warum führst Du in Gottes Namen Adobe, Flash etc mit auf. Das gehört nicht dazu. Nur weil ein PC 1000x mehr kann als eine Konsole sind (für Dich) die ganzen Updates nötig. Graka-Treiber kann man alle 2 Monate updaten, WinUpdates von mir aus 1x im Monat. Mehr brauchste fürs spielen nicht. Und selbst mit der ganzen Zusatzsoftware (die eine Konsole nun mal eben nicht bietet) wie Nero etc. habe ich persönlich null Updatestress. Echt keine Ahnung, was Du da meinst. Für mich hört sich die pro-Konsolen Argumentation (solange es nicht um die Wii geht) immer so an, wie wenn der User halt nicht mim PC umgehen kann. Und für diese Casual User ist dann eine Konsole aufgrund der fehlenden Möglichkeit der Individualisierung echt die bessere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

tils schrieb:


> Es geht nur um den Vergleich PC vs Konsole beim Gaming. Warum führst Du in Gottes Namen Adobe, Flash etc mit auf. Das gehört nicht dazu. Nur weil ein PC 1000x mehr kann als eine Konsole sind (für Dich) die ganzen Updates nötig. Graka-Treiber kann man alle 2 Monate updaten, WinUpdates von mir aus 1x im Monat. Mehr brauchste fürs spielen nicht.



Weil man in Gottes Namen für Steam den Flash Player braucht, sonst kann man sich keine Ingame Vids und Trailer anschauen. Und da ich ausschließlich Steam zum gamen nutze brauche ich dementsprechend den Flash Player. Oder auch wenn Leute hier im Forum Vids verlinken. Ohne Flash (meistens) keine Vids.
Den CCleaner brauche ich um mein Sys. regelmäßig zu reinigen. Virenschutz versteht sich von selbst. den Adobe Reader brauch ich für Anleitungen z.B. für mein MB, welches ein ganzes Füllhorn an Features bietet, weswegen ich hier und da mal in die Anleitung schauen muss. Die Software die ich aufgezählt habe, zählt im Prinzip zur Standard-Ausrüstung eines jeden PCs, auch eines Gaming Rechners.



> Und selbst mit der ganzen Zusatzsoftware (die eine Konsole nun mal eben nicht bietet) wie Nero etc. habe ich persönlich null Updatestress.



Nein, natürlich nicht.



> Echt keine Ahnung, was Du da meinst. Für mich hört sich die pro-Konsolen Argumentation (solange es nicht um die Wii geht) immer so an, wie wenn der User halt nicht mim PC umgehen kann. Und für diese Casual User ist dann eine Konsole aufgrund der fehlenden Möglichkeit der Individualisierung echt die bessere Möglichkeit.



Ach so. Nur weil ich persönlich von Windows genervt bin, und die Konsolen für das einfachere, problemlosere Spielvergnügen halte (was sie letztlich auch sind) bedeutet das für dich, dass ich nicht mit dem Computer umgehen kann.


----------



## tils (22. Januar 2012)

anleitung für mb lol, das passt ja zu meinem post.

edit: also wie ich sagte, wem es "zu stressig" ist basisprogramme eines windows pc s aktuell zu halten, sollte halt was anderes nehmen. ich werde dich nicht davon überzeugen, dass es doch bitte für dich stressfrei ist und Du wirst mich nicht davon überzeugen, dass es stressig ist. deine kritik richtet sich ja auch eher an softwareroutinen bei win als an den pc als gamingmaschine.


----------



## Primer (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du meine Posts liest? Da habe ich beschreiben, warum Win mich nervt. Und genau diese Nervpunkte habe ich bei anderen Systemen nicht.


 
Also bis auf Bandbreite seitens der MS Server, einer weggeklickten Nachricht und langwierigen Updatephasen bei einer Neuinstallation, nicht nennenswertes. Das meinte ich ja, wenn soll sowas stören, bis auf letzteres? Das Update geschieht doch eh im Hintergrund, man merkt es eben höchsten beim Hoch/Runter -fahren kurzzeitig oder eben die Nachricht für Neustart, welche man halt weg klickt.



> Grmpf. Wenn ich dir das noch erklären muss, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen



Da fibts ja auch nichts zu erklären, sobald man das gefunden hat, was man sucht kann man Tabben...Problem gelöst oder man distanziert sich halt von Internet.



> Jep. Genau. Und in der Aussage von mir, die du zitiert hast rede ich über die PS3. Also wo ist das Problem?
> Nur weil du eine langsame Leitung hast, ist das PS3 Update doch nicht schlecht. Bei mir dauert es, wenn überhaupt, nur rund 5 min. 5 min. alle ein bis zwei Monate sind nicht wirklich störend. Da geht mir Windows mit all der nötigen Zusatzsoftware plus Treibern wesentlich mehr auf den Geist und kostet auch mehr Zeit.



Siehst du und ich habe eine kleine Ltg., wobei es bei mir halt länger dauert. Dafür hast du halt keine Probleme während des Windowsupdates zu Surfen...wie gesagt es nimmt sich zwischen Win7 und PS3 nichts in punkto Update, alles eine Frage der Sichtweise. 




> Doch tun sie. Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich auf der Konsole Web-Browser, Virenschutz, Adobe Reader, CCleaner, Flash Player, Hardware Treiber (speziell Graka) plus Windows regelmäßig mit teils sicherheitsrelevanten Updates versorgen muss. Auf der Konsole kommt alle paar Wochen ein einzelnes Update mit dem alles abgedeckt wird und gut ist. Hört sich für mich nach einem sehr großen Unterschied an.



Dann hast du aber viel, nun sagen wir mal überflüssiges Zeug auf dem Rechner, vor allem wenn du das Teil nur zum Spielen nutzt. Wie gesagt, den GPU Treiber verstehe ich noch, aber der Rest? Soviel Zeug nutze ja nicht mal ich, wobei der Rechner für so ziemlich alles in der Richtung genutzt wird.




> Ist aber so. Mir geht Windows einfach auf den Geist, weswegen ich selber es nur noch zum spielen nutzen.



Dann hast du hier genau das gleiche Problem wie ich mit der PS3, wenn das Teil mal angeht, dann wird halt erst mal geupdatet. Da ich meinen Rechner fast täglich nutze, fallen die Updates hier aber nicht ins Gewicht. Womit wieder die Ursprüngliche Aussage gilt, im laufenden Betrieb gibts keine wirklichen Unterschiede zwischen Konsole und PC.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

tils schrieb:


> anleitung für mb lol, das passt ja zu meinem post



Ja genau. Den Computer aus meiner Sig. habe ich übrigens selber gebaut. Das Rampage IV bietet so vielfältige Einstellmöglichkeiten, dass ich hier und da mal ins Handbuch schaue, wenn mir irgendeine OC Funktion nichts sagt. Aber du scheinst ja so brilliant und intelligent zu sein, das du ausnahmslos alle Funktion des Asus BIOS in und auswendig kennst, und mit diesem Wissen vermutlich schon zur Welt gekommen bist.

Aber gut. Hab ich halt keine Ahnung von PCs, nur weil ich ab und zu mal ins Handbuch meines Mainboards schaue. Kann ja nicht jeder so eine allwissende Intelligenzbestie sein wie du.




primerp12 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber viel, nun sagen wir mal überflüssiges Zeug auf dem Rechner, vor allem wenn du das Teil nur zum Spielen nutzt. Wie gesagt, den GPU Treiber verstehe ich noch, aber der Rest? Soviel Zeug nutze ja nicht mal ich, wobei der Rechner für so ziemlich alles in der Richtung genutzt wird.



Überflüssig????????? Diese Programme gehören zur Standardausstattung eines PCs. Jeder schwärmt von den vielfältigen Möglichkeiten die ein PC gegenüber der Konsole bietet und jetzt auf einmal ist die dafür nötige Zusatzsoftware überflüssig? Wer spielt denn ausschließlich auf seinem PC? Wohl die wenigsten. Alleine nur zum surfen ist die von mir aufgeführte Software notwendig. Oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen, dass es Leute gibt die mit ihrem Gaming PC noch nicht mal ins Netzt gehen?????


----------



## tils (22. Januar 2012)

sorry, das war echt bisschen spitzfindig. aber deine ganzen beschreibungen passen halt zu der aussage. ich les halt die pcgh, da brauche ich weder nen iq über 120 noch ein manual


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

tils schrieb:


> sorry, das war echt bisschen spitzfindig. aber deine ganzen beschreibungen passen halt zu der aussage. ich les halt die pcgh, da brauche ich weder nen iq über 120 noch ein manual



Du redest Blödsinn, ganz einfach. Ich lese auch PCGH, trotzdem schau ich hier und da schon mal ins Handbuch.


----------



## tils (22. Januar 2012)

hör mal, wer jammert denn die ganze zeit rum, win sei ihm zu stressig. was interpretieren denn andere user daraus, die es nicht als stressig empfinden? du willst es doch nicht anders


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

tils schrieb:


> hör mal, wer jammert denn die ganze zeit rum, win sei ihm zu stressig. was interpretieren denn andere user daraus, die es nicht als stressig empfinden? du willst es doch nicht anders



Ich jammere nicht, ich kritisiere. Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterscheid! Warum kritisiere ich? Weil ich bei anderen Geräten von mir sehe, dass das Thema Updates auch einfacher und problemloser funktionieren kann als beim Windows PC. Ganz einfach.
Meine Argumente zum Thema Updates bei Konsolen und PC sind sachlich. Du hingegen interpretierst dir lieber zusammen, dass User keine Ahnung von PCs haben, weil sie mal ein Handbuch zu rate ziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Windows Update Ewigkeiten herunter lädt. Ich habe eine 64000er Internetleitung. Für Dateien, die eigentlich in Sekunden geladen werden müssten, braucht das Win Update teilweise Minuten.


 
Nicht nur das Runterladen dauert (ich denke eh, dass Microsoft die Downloadspeed begrenzt) sondern auch das installieren. Ständig kommen neue Updates für den Dot Network Kram und das Installieren dieser Updates dauert ewig und man will dabei ja auch nichts anderes machen, denn sonst könnte das Update auch schief gehen und man muss von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Runterladen dauert (ich denke eh, dass Microsoft die Downloadspeed begrenzt) sondern auch das installieren. Ständig kommen neue Updates für den Dot Network Kram und das Installieren dieser Updates dauert ewig und man will dabei ja auch nichts anderes machen, denn sonst könnte das Update auch schief gehen und man muss von vorne anfangen.



Wenigstens du verstehst was ich meine
Und die .NET Updates sind tatsächlich die schlimmsten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Apple macht auch eine Menge anders, sie bringen neue Versionen ihres OS raus, das du dann installierst, ist bei Apple auch schick gemacht, liegt halt daran, dass es nur 4 Konfigurationen gibt, auf denen Apple OS laufen, beim PC gibts aber mehrere 1000 Konfigurationen und darauf muss Windows immer gleich stabil laufen, daher finde ich es schon bemerkenswert, dass Windows in den letzten Jahre so stabil und zuverlässig geworden ist.
Wenn ich da an Windows 98 oder ME denken.... 

Verdammt, jetzt setze ich mich schon für Microsoft ein. 
... aber zugegeben ist Windows wirklich gut geworden, es wurde gut weiter entwickelt und gehört heute zu den stabilsten OS, die es so gibt, das war nicht immer so und dass man eben hier und da Updates macht ist ja auch nur logisch.
Meiner Meinung nach ist Windows selbst auch nicht mehr das Angriffsziel der Hacker, das sind inzwischen die Programme der Drittanbieter, wie Browser und Browser Erweiterungen und da ist Apple mit Safari genauso anfällig wie der IE oder Firefox und Google Chrome.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an Windows 98 oder ME denken....



Ja, 98 war eine absolute Katastrophe.



> ... aber zugegeben ist Windows wirklich gut geworden, es wurde gut weiter entwickelt und gehört heute zu den stabilsten OS, die es so gibt, das war nicht immer so und dass man eben hier und da Updates macht ist ja auch nur logisch.



7 ist definitiv das wohl beste Windows, dass muss man sagen. Aber es besteht halt an vielen Ecken noch Verbesserungsbedarf. Ich persönlich fände es zum Beispiel klasse, wenn Win eine Art Gaming Modus bieten würde, ähnlich den Konsolen. Ein Modus wo beim Start nicht das komplette OS geladen würde, sondern nur das, was man zum spielen braucht. Vielleicht noch den Browser dazu, falls man mal im Netz was nachschauen müsste. So könnte man beispielsweise die Bootzeit deutlich verkürzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 7 ist definitiv das wohl beste Windows, dass muss man sagen. Aber es besteht halt an vielen Ecken noch Verbesserungsbedarf. Ich persönlich fände es zum Beispiel klasse, wenn Win eine Art Gaming Modus bieten würde, ähnlich den Konsolen. Ein Modus wo beim Start nicht das komplette OS geladen würde, sondern nur das, was man zum spielen braucht. Vielleicht noch den Browser dazu, falls man mal im Netz was nachschauen müsste. So könnte man beispielsweise die Bootzeit deutlich verkürzen.


 
Wie soll das gehen, wenn du z.B. ein Programm wie Steam oder Origin ebenso brauchst damit du spielen kannst?
genauso muss der Virenscanner und alles geladen werden, wenn du online (spielen willst) bist.
Ich wüsste nicht, wie das mit den aktuellen Methoden realisierbar ist.
Abgesehen davon will Microsoft mit den kommenden Version ja das Internet noch dichter einbeziehen, das fängt ja mit Cloud an und da ist sicher nicht Schluss.
Langfristig betrachtet wird wohl irgendwann das OS im Internet sein, also dein personifiziertes OS. Es wird dann heruntergeladen wenn du den Rechner startest, es befindet sich dann nur im RAM (der halt entsprechend groß sein wird, wie auch eine schnelle Leitung). Alles befindet sich dann im RAM, und sobald der Rechner heruntergefahren wird, wird alles ins Internet übertragen, die geänderten Einstellungen und die neuen Daten, da dazu gekommen sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2012)

tils schrieb:


> Es geht nur um den Vergleich PC vs Konsole beim Gaming. Warum führst Du in Gottes Namen Adobe, Flash etc mit auf. Das gehört nicht dazu. Nur weil ein PC 1000x mehr kann als eine Konsole sind (für Dich) die ganzen Updates nötig. Graka-Treiber kann man alle 2 Monate updaten, WinUpdates von mir aus 1x im Monat. Mehr brauchste fürs spielen nicht. Und selbst mit der ganzen Zusatzsoftware (die eine Konsole nun mal eben nicht bietet) wie Nero etc. habe ich persönlich null Updatestress. Echt keine Ahnung, was Du da meinst. Für mich hört sich die pro-Konsolen Argumentation (solange es nicht um die Wii geht) immer so an, wie wenn der User halt nicht mim PC umgehen kann. Und für diese Casual User ist dann eine Konsole aufgrund der fehlenden Möglichkeit der Individualisierung echt die bessere Möglichkeit.


Wenn manche damit argumentieren, dass man mit einem PC viel mehr als mit einer Konsole machen kann, muss auch erwähnt werden, dass damit mehr Updates verbunden sind und mehr Updates heißt auch mehr Zeitaufwand. 

Vergleicht man beide Plattformen jetzt nur beim Gaming bleiben dem PC nur noch die bessere Grafik und Mods, worauf viele anscheinend nicht sonderlich viel Wert legen (siehe Wii) und sonst wäre da nichts mehr. 


tils schrieb:


> sorry, das war echt bisschen spitzfindig. aber deine ganzen beschreibungen passen halt zu der aussage. ich les halt die pcgh, da brauche ich weder nen iq über 120 noch ein manual


PCGH lese ich nicht, da nicht sonderlich viel Wichtiges drin steht und 120 ist ein niedriger IQ. 


tils schrieb:


> hör mal, wer jammert denn die ganze zeit rum, win sei ihm zu stressig. was interpretieren denn andere user daraus, die es nicht als stressig empfinden? du willst es doch nicht anders


Die kennen halt nichts anderes.  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Windows selbst auch nicht mehr das Angriffsziel der Hacker, das sind inzwischen die Programme der Drittanbieter, wie Browser und Browser Erweiterungen und da ist Apple mit Safari genauso anfällig wie der IE oder Firefox und Google Chrome.


Richtig und deswegen sind Updates für die Programme notwendig.

@primerp12
Laut deinem Link war das letzte Firmwareupdate für die PS3 vor fast zwei Monaten und in dieser Zeit waren einige Updates für Windows. 

PS: Ich mochte Win98.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen, wenn du z.B. ein Programm wie Steam oder Origin ebenso brauchst damit du spielen kannst?
> genauso muss der Virenscanner und alles geladen werden, wenn du online (spielen willst) bist.
> Ich wüsste nicht, wie das mit den aktuellen Methoden realisierbar ist.
> Abgesehen davon will Microsoft mit den kommenden Version ja das Internet noch dichter einbeziehen, das fängt ja mit Cloud an und da ist sicher nicht Schluss.
> Langfristig betrachtet wird wohl irgendwann das OS im Internet sein, also dein personifiziertes OS. Es wird dann heruntergeladen wenn du den Rechner startest, es befindet sich dann nur im RAM (der halt entsprechend groß sein wird, wie auch eine schnelle Leitung). Alles befindet sich dann im RAM, und sobald der Rechner heruntergefahren wird, wird alles ins Internet übertragen, die geänderten Einstellungen und die neuen Daten, da dazu gekommen sind.



Quasi ein OS neben dem OS. Clients wie Steam oder Gfwl könnte man ja ebenfalls integrieren.
Ich denke schon, dass so was machbar wäre, wenn MS denn wollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So wie Chrome OS. Quasi ein OS neben dem OS. Clients wie Steam könnte man ja ebenfalls integrieren.


 
Du kannst Chrome OS nicht mit Windows vergleichen.

Theoretisch ist die App Sache interessant, du schiebst ein App rauf und alles passiert automatisch. Der Nachteil ist aber, dass du dann keine Kontrolle mehr hast, was tatsächlich wohin installiert wird, sieht man ja bei Apple, die gerne personalisierte Daten sammeln und du als User kannst das eben nicht verhindern, weil du die App nicht personalisieren kannst.

Ob Windows irgendwann mal so funktionieren wird, weiß ich nicht, glaube ich aber nicht, ich denke, die Cloud Geschichte wird ausgebaut und irgendwann ist das OS im Netz.
Ohne Netz dann auch keine Computer Nutzung.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> PS: Ich mochte Win98.



Pfui, wie kann man nur




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst Chrome OS nicht mit Windows vergleichen.
> Theoretisch ist die App Sache interessant, du schiebst ein App rauf und alles passiert automatisch. Der Nachteil ist aber, dass du dann keine Kontrolle mehr hast, was tatsächlich wohin installiert wird, sieht man ja bei Apple, die gerne personalisierte Daten sammeln und du als User kannst das eben nicht verhindern, weil du die App nicht personalisieren kannst.
> Ob Windows irgendwann mal so funktionieren wird, weiß ich nicht, glaube ich aber nicht, ich denke, die Cloud Geschichte wird ausgebaut und irgendwann ist das OS im Netz.
> Ohne Netz dann auch keine Computer Nutzung.



Ja, Cloud gehört die Zukunft, dass ist klar.

Interessant fand ich diese Kolumne zum Thema:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/spiele/2012/kolumne-doppelt-k.o./


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Ist doch nichts neues, dass eine Vielzahl der User, wenn sie am PC spielen, eben nicht mehr die fetten Games spielen, das können sie auch an der Konsole, sondern eben interaktive Games im Netz spielen, daher gibts da inzwischen auch so viele von und die Werbung ist voll davon.


----------



## Primer (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Überflüssig????????? Diese Programme gehören zur Standardausstattung eines PCs. Jeder schwärmt von den vielfältigen Möglichkeiten die ein PC gegenüber der Konsole bietet und jetzt auf einmal ist die dafür nötige Zusatzsoftware überflüssig? Wer spielt denn ausschließlich auf seinem PC? Wohl die wenigsten. Alleine nur zum surfen ist die von mir aufgeführte Software notwendig. Oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen, dass es Leute gibt die mit ihrem Gaming PC noch nicht mal ins Netzt gehen?????



Verdammt, mit dem Punkt habe ich wohl meine Argumentation geopfert. Ja, das sollte Grundausstattung sein, ich habe beim überfliegen der Liste nur den CCleaner für voll genommen. 
Ist aber auch egal, da unterm Strich die Konsole sicher einfach zu bedienen ist, keine Frage. In puncto Update kann man aber auch Windows, zumindest auf Seiten des OS kaum einen Strick drehen. das heißt nicht, das es nicht besser geht, aber während du damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, fällt mir der ganze Spaß so gut wie gar nicht auf. Zumal Win in aktueller Form sicher nicht mehr das schlechte Image haben sollte, welches im seit jeher anhaftet.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Verdammt, mit dem Punkt habe ich wohl meine Argumentation geopfert. Ja, das sollte Grundausstattung sein, ich habe beim überfliegen der Liste nur den CCleaner für voll genommen.
> Ist aber auch egal, da unterm Strich die Konsole sicher einfach zu bedienen ist, keine Frage. In puncto Update kann man aber auch Windows, zumindest auf Seiten des OS kaum einen Strick drehen. das heißt nicht, das es nicht besser geht, aber während du damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, fällt mir der ganze Spaß so gut wie gar nicht auf. Zumal Win in aktueller Form sicher nicht mehr das schlechte Image haben sollte, welches im seit jeher anhaftet.



Darauf können wir uns einigen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Januar 2012)

Uh mann hat einer von euch jemals ein cloud system benutzt ? (unix bsp oder cisco system)

die cloud will Microsoft und wird damit scheitern.Die cloud ansich ist nee nette backup lösung(verschlüsselte daten) aber für mehr ist diese methode sinnlos.
microsoft will das alles in der cloud läuft anwendungen usw, folge die eingaben werden gestreamt und das unverschlüsselt.folge Sicherheitsproblem.Firmen werden das system nicht nutzen, sofern ihre daten was wert sind.
privatpersonen werden höchstens den freien onlinespeicher nutzen. lediglich im smartphone und handy geschäfft funktiniert die cloud.aber wie lange noch.

Glaubet mir das ist ein riesen Sicherheitsloch.Und wird der nächste gau im internet werden.
ach win 8 falls es wirklich nur über den cloud dienst läuft wird ein flop.mal die beta abwarten.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (22. Januar 2012)

Unerwartetes ergebnis in einem Forum dessen Name PC Games Hardware ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

byaliar schrieb:
			
		

> Uh mann hat einer von euch jemals ein cloud system benutzt ? (unix bsp oder cisco system)die cloud will Microsoft und wird damit scheitern.Die cloud ansich ist nee nette backup lösung(verschlüsselte daten) aber für mehr ist diese methode sinnlos.
> microsoft will das alles in der cloud läuft anwendungen usw, folge die eingaben werden gestreamt und das unverschlüsselt.folge Sicherheitsproblem.Firmen werden das system nicht nutzen, sofern ihre daten was wert sind. privatpersonen werden höchstens den freien onlinespeicher nutzen. lediglich im smartphone und handy geschäfft funktiniert die cloud.aber wie lange noch.
> Glaubet mir das ist ein riesen Sicherheitsloch.Und wird der nächste gau im internet werden.
> ach win 8 falls es wirklich nur über den cloud dienst läuft wird ein flop.mal die beta abwarten.



Sehe ich nicht so. Bei Google funktioniert das ganze schon mal recht gut. Natürlich steckt das alles noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber der Cloud gehört (wohl leider) die Zukunft.
Na ja, und Sicherheit gibt es im Netz eh nicht. Jeder Online-Kauf bei dem man seine Kreditkarte o.Ä. angibt, kann zum Sicherheitsrisiko werden, selbst wenn gesendete Daten verschlüsset sind. Und selbst wenn man Daten nur lokal auf dem eigenen Rechner speichert, der aber ans Netz angebunden ist, gibt es Möglichkeiten den Rechner auszuspionieren.
Übrigens hat jeder der User der Sachen wie Google-Services oder Steam oder sonst was nutzt auch schon mal Cloud-Computing benutzt.


----------



## tils (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich jammere nicht, ich kritisiere....
> Meine Argumente zum Thema Updates bei Konsolen und PC sind sachlich. Du hingegen interpretierst dir lieber zusammen, dass User keine Ahnung von PCs haben, weil sie mal ein Handbuch zu rate ziehen.


Ok, dann mache ich mir für Dich die Mühe die Diskussion kleinteilich.. äää sachlich zu begründen.

Man kauft sich die komplette Hardware für einen PC in einem Rutsch, eine gute Marktlage abgewartet. Dann baut man alles zusammen und installiert alle Treiber, Bios-Update und Programme, die man benötigt. 
Wenn man ein Tool nicht mag, wie zB den Adobe Reader, sucht man sich eine Alternative (in dem Bsp Foxit Reader -schlanker, schneller, ohne sinnlose Plugins und weniger Updates). 
Wenn man nicht gerade alle zwei Monate das Anwedungsgebiet wechselt, kommt dann nicht viel dazu. Wenn einen die Win-Updates nerven einfach deaktivieren und ein Mal im Monat manuell starten. 
Sicherheitssoftware ist nebem Firewall keine erfoderlich, außer, man weiß nie, was man da benutzt und die Quelle ist nicht vertrauenswürdig. Für den Fall reicht ein Scanner, der bei Bedarf manuell scannt. 

Der Scanner braucht bei jedem Scan ein Update. Dauert 10-20sek und wird ja hoffentlich nicht oft erforderlich sein.  Win Update ein Mal im Monat. Graka-Treiber ein Mal in 2 Monaten (auch eher optional). Das war`s dann (warum muss man unbedingt ein Update des PDF-Readers machen??? Aus welcher Quelle holen sich solche Menschen PDFs?). Der Flashplayer fragt afaik auch ein Mal im Monat. Beim Browser kann es auch selbst entscheiden, ob man es macht -wenn (wie eig bei allen Tools) muss ich meinen Mauszeiger auf das Bestätigungsfenster setzen und OK klicken. In 10sek ist das neu gestartete Programm da.

Da man ja bei guter Marktlage seinen PC gekauft hat, muss man erst nach maximal 2 Jahren mal wieder aufrüsten und ans Mainboard. Fürs Festplatte/Graka/CPU tauschen muss man nicht ins Mainboard Manual schauen.

Wenn Dir das dann alles wieder zustressig ist, setz Dich an die schön simple PS3 und nimm dafür die fehlende Individualisierung plus schlechtere Bildquali in Kauf. Und dann kannste hier wieder posten, wie stressig Win7 ist obwohl man sich total super mit allem auskennt.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

tils schrieb:
			
		

> [....] Wenn Dir das dann alles wieder zustressig ist, setz Dich an die schön simple PS3 und nimm dafür die fehlende Individualisierung plus schlechtere Bildquali in Kauf. Und dann kannste hier wieder posten, wie stressig Win7 ist obwohl man sich total super mit allem auskennt.



Wenn du mal in meine Sig schaust, dann siehst du, dass dort mein Gaming PC aufgeführt ist d.h. ich spiele hauptsächlich auf PC. Die PS3 habe ich für Games wie Uncharted.
Und trotzdem, obwohl der PC meine Lieblingsspieleplattform ist, übe ich Kritik an selbiger. Und zwar durchaus berechtigte Kritik. Kritik die ich übe,weil ich bei anderen Systemen andere, bessere Erfahrungen machen durfte.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich am liebsten auf dem PC spiele.
Übrigens habe ich nie gesagt, dass mir das zu stressig ist.
Deine Aufzählung von "Fakten" ändert auch nichts an meiner Meinung. 

Was ich mich nur frage: Woher nehmen PC User wie du diese ständige Überheblichkeit anderen zu unterstellen, sie hätten keine Ahnung, nur weil man auch, oder nur auf Konsole spielt?
Ich kritisiere Win und du willst mir erzählen ich soll bei meiner schön einfachen PS3 bleiben und machst dich über mich lustig, weil ich mal in ein Handbuch schaue. Was soll das denn? Ich habe hier 3 Windows PCs stehen. Neben meinem Gaming-Rechner habe ich z.B. noch ein komplett wassergekühltes Benchsystem mit einem 980X und zwei GTX580, ebenfalls selber aufgebaut.
Also warum meinst du, du müsstest mir erklären wie ein PC funktioniert?


----------



## snowhawk (22. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mir ja gerne als Ergänzung zu meinem PC  eine Vita holen, allerdings bin ich ja nicht bereit die 300€ (ohne Spiele) hinzublättern. Unter 200€ wäre ja noch akzeptabel aber drüber eher nicht. 
Allerdings ist das Ausmaß an Minispielen bei Konsolen eher gering (im Vergleich zum PC). Weiß jemand, ob weningstens der Internet Browser gute Arbeit verrichtet ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur frage: Woher nehmen PC User wie du diese ständige Überheblichkeit anderen zu unterstellen, sie hätten keine Ahnung, nur weil man auch, oder nur auf Konsole spielt?


 
Meine Frau hat sich ja eine Xbox gekauft.
Und als sie Weihnachten zu Hause war, haben wir auch darüber gesprochen und ich habe sie gefragt, wieso sie sich keinen PC gekauft hat um die Games zu spielen, die sie auf der Konsole spielt.
Sie hat gesagt, dass es nur Gesellschaftsspiele sind, die sie spielt und eben auch nie alleine sondern immer mit Freunden. Diese Spiele gibts in der Form nicht für den PC (auch kann man nicht mit vielen am PC sitzen und spielen, es spielt immer nur einer und die anderen schauen zu). Es geht primär auch nicht ums Spielen oder darum zu gewinnen sondern um zusammen zu sein und die Zeit miteinander zu verbringen

Und exakt das ist eben meiner Meinung nach der Grund, dass viele eine Wii haben, bzw. sie die meistverkaufte Spielekonsole ist. Es geht ums Zusammensein, darum gemeinsam was zu machen (ob mit der Familie oder Freunde ist dabei erst mal nebensächlich), nicht nur um des Spielen willens.
Beim PC geht sowas nicht, da ja die meisten Games heute gar kein Lan Modus mehr haben. Bei den Konsolen geht das, mit Splitscreen halt.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat sich ja eine Xbox gekauft.
> Und als sie Weihnachten zu Hause war, haben wir auch darüber gesprochen und ich habe sie gefragt, wieso sie sich keinen PC gekauft hat um die Games zu spielen, die sie auf der Konsole spielt.
> Sie hat gesagt, dass es nur Gesellschaftsspiele sind, die sie spielt und eben auch nie alleine sondern immer mit Freunden. Diese Spiele gibts in der Form nicht für den PC (auch kann man nicht mit vielen am PC sitzen und spielen, es spielt immer nur einer und die anderen schauen zu). Es geht primär auch nicht ums Spielen oder darum zu gewinnen sondern um zusammen zu sein und die Zeit miteinander zu verbringen
> 
> ...



Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Der ein oder andere Kumpel hat sich seinerzeit eine Wii gekauft. Und zwar um mit Freunden und Freundinnen gemeinsam vor dem Ding rum zu zappeln. Es ging sich dabei nicht um "richtiges" gamen, sondern um die Konsole als "Gesellschaftsspiel" in den heimischen vier Wänden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Jop, und exakt deswegen spricht eine Konsole auch eine andere Käuferschicht an als der PC. Mag der Unterschied nun auch nicht groß sein, schließlich wollen beide spielen, dennoch ist es ein Unterschied, denn auf der Konsole spielst du einfach anders als wenn du am PC hockst.
Beide liefern auf ihrem Gebiet ein sehr gute Spielvergnügen, aber sind doch nicht rein vom Spielen her identisch.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, und exakt deswegen spricht eine Konsole auch eine andere Käuferschicht an als der PC. Mag der Unterschied nun auch nicht groß sein, schließlich wollen beide spielen, dennoch ist es ein Unterschied, denn auf der Konsole spielst du einfach anders als wenn du am PC hockst.
> Beide liefern auf ihrem Gebiet ein sehr gute Spielvergnügen, aber sind doch nicht rein vom Spielen her identisch.



Wobei die Märkte schon sehr, sehr nah zusammengerückt sind. Zu den Zeiten eines SNES waren PC und Konsole tatsächlich noch zwei fast komplett unterschiedliche Märkte mit wenigen Schnittpunkten. Das ist heute schon anders geworden. Und Kinect soll ja auch noch offiziell für den PC kommen. Wer weiß was uns da noch erwartet.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Januar 2012)

Die Wii lebt ja auch hauptsächlich von Exklusivspielen. Xbox 360, PS3 und PC teilen sich ja die allermeisten Spiele, wobei es da genreabhängig ist. Man denke dabei an Rennspiele und Strategiespiele.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wii lebt ja auch hauptsächlich von Exklusivspielen. Xbox 360, PS3 und PC teilen sich ja die allermeisten Spiele, wobei es da genreabhängig ist. Man denke dabei an Rennspiele und Strategiespiele.



Ja das stimmt. Die großen Titel müssen sich die drei Plattformen meistens teilen. Die Wii hat da tatsächlich einen Sonderstatus. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das jetzt bei der WiiU wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und Kinect soll ja auch noch offiziell für den PC kommen. Wer weiß was uns da noch erwartet.


 
Der Kram wird eh nur für die entsprechenden Spiele interessant sein. Ich bezweifel, dass jetzt Fifa 2013 mit Kinetic spielbar sein wird.
Und Call of Duty 10 schon mal gar nichts.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Die großen Titel müssen sich die drei Plattformen meistens teilen. Die Wii hat da tatsächlich einen Sonderstatus. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das jetzt bei der WiiU wird.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass sich daran was ändert. Nintendo hat eine andere Zielgruppe als die anderen Konsolen.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob nun Crysis auch für Wii kommt oder nicht, die Käufer der Wii Plattform interessieren sich für andere Games als die anderen.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube auch da hat sich der PC Markt an den von PS3 und Xbox 360 dominierten angehnähert. Wie hier schon oft geschrieben, es war nicht immer so das sich Konsolen mit dem PC um Spieleeinkäufe gestritten haben. Nur haben einst PC-relevante Genres ziemlich an Bedeutung verloren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Das liegt halt aber dann den Portierungen, denn die PC Exklusiv Titel sind nun mal meist Spiele, die du aus Gründen des Eingabegerätes nicht auf Konsolen spielen kannst.
(Andererseits gibts Konsolen Exklusiv Titel, die du sehr wohl auch auf dem PC spielen könntest)

Die PC Plattform lebt nun mal von der Konsolenplattform, sie sorgt für die Vielfalt am PC.
Das letzte PC Exklusivspiel, das auch auf der Konsole problemlos laufen würde, war doch Crysis und das gibts inzwischen auch darauf.
Schade, dass es nicht auch mal in die andere Richtung geht und Konsolen Exklusiv Teile auch für den PC kommen, da gibts ja einige, die sicher sehr interessant sind.
Und ich meine jetzt nicht Alan Wake. 
Der Kram sollte damals mit Vista exklusiv DX10 haben und für den PC kommen. Das Ende davon ist uns wohl alle bekannt und was jetzt für den PC kommt ist eine reine Portierung, sonst nichts, keine extra Features.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur frage: Woher nehmen PC User wie du diese ständige Überheblichkeit anderen zu unterstellen, sie hätten keine Ahnung, nur weil man auch, oder nur auf Konsole spielt?
> Ich kritisiere Win und du willst mir erzählen ich soll bei meiner schön einfachen PS3 bleiben und machst dich über mich lustig, weil ich mal in ein Handbuch schaue. Was soll das denn? Ich habe hier 3 Windows PCs stehen. Neben meinem Gaming-Rechner habe ich z.B. noch ein komplett wassergekühltes Benchsystem mit einem 980X und zwei GTX580, ebenfalls selber aufgebaut.
> Also warum meinst du, du müsstest mir erklären wie ein PC funktioniert?


Anscheinend merken unterbewusst manche Nerds schön langsam, dass sie eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Spezies sind und dass die Technik irgendwann mal so einfach ist, dass ihr Wissen keiner mehr braucht. 

Vielleicht haben sich aber auch manche einfach schon so sehr an die Umständlichkeit des PC's gewöhnt, dass es ihnen gar nicht mehr auffällt. 


snowhawk schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja gerne als Ergänzung zu meinem PC  eine Vita holen, allerdings bin ich ja nicht bereit die 300€ (ohne Spiele) hinzublättern. Unter 200€ wäre ja noch akzeptabel aber drüber eher nicht.
> Allerdings ist das Ausmaß an Minispielen bei Konsolen eher gering (im Vergleich zum PC). Weiß jemand, ob weningstens der Internet Browser gute Arbeit verrichtet ?


Wenn du mit Minispielen auch Indiegames meinst, hast du bei Xbox und PS3 sehr viele gute zur Auswahl. 
Die Vita sollte eigentlich 250€ bei Release kosten und wenn's bei uns so wie in Japan läuft, wird sie auch hier bald billiger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die Vita sollte eigentlich 250€ bei Release kosten und wenn's bei uns so wie in Japan läuft, wird sie auch hier bald billiger.


 
Wieso, liegt die wie Blei in den Läden?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

In Japan gehen die Verkaufszahlen bereits zurück und nicht mal Uncharted verkauft sich gut drauf. 
Ist aber irgendwie kein Wunder, wenn der 3DS sehr viel weniger kostet.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich auch für den 3DS entschieden, weil die PS Vita fast doppelt so viel kostet. Außerdem gefällt mir das Spieleportfolio bei Nintendo noch etwas besser.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (23. Januar 2012)

Habe bock mal wieder ein gutes Buch zu lesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Habe bock mal wieder ein gutes Buch zu lesen.


 
Aufm E-Reader?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (23. Januar 2012)

Nein wie in alten Zeiten, ein richtiges Buch aus Papier und indigo, das stillt mein Bedürfnis nach Besitz.
Auf dem Pc ein Buch lesen kann ich nicht ...


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Januar 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Habe bock mal wieder ein gutes Buch zu lesen.


 
Was hat das denn mit diesem Thread zu tun? 


@ Topic:

Ich möchte mir auch im Sommer einen neuen Handheld kaufen, schwanke aber noch zwischen PSVita und 3DS. Ich glaube aber, dass ich mich für den 3DS entscheiden werde. Ich habe bereits eine stationäre Konsole und brauche die selben Spiele nicht auch für Unterwegs.  Wird wohl der 3DS werden, Super Mario 3D Land, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time und Mario Kart 7 sind für sich genommen schon Grund genug.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir auch im Sommer einen neuen Handheld kaufen, schwanke aber noch zwischen PSVita und 3DS. Ich glaube aber, dass ich mich für den 3DS entscheiden werde. Ich habe bereits eine stationäre Konsole und brauche die selben Spiele nicht auch für Unterwegs.  Wird wohl der 3DS werden, Super Mario 3D Land, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time und Mario Kart 7 sind für sich genommen schon Grund genug.



Schwierige Entscheidung. Die von dir genannten Games sind definitiv ein Kaufgrund für das 3DS. Wobei mich auf der Vita alleine schon Uncharted reizen würde


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Schwierige Entscheidung. Die von dir genannten Games sind definitiv ein Kaufgrund für das 3DS. Wobei mich auf der Vita alleine schon Uncharted reizen würde


 
Für Uncharted ist die PlayStation 3 da, Unterwegs ist das nicht wirklich nötig, finde ich.  
Lustige Games wie Super Mario wiederum gehören meiner Meinung nach *nicht* auf eine stationäre Konsole wie die Wii.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Für Uncharted ist die PlayStation 3 da, Unterwegs ist das nicht wirklich nötig, finde ich.
> Lustige Games wie Super Mario wiederum gehören meiner Meinung nach *nicht* auf eine stationäre Konsole wie die Wii.



Och na ja. Wenn man mal etliche Stunden im Flugzeug unterwegs ist, dann kann Uncharted schon sehr gute Unterhaltung sein, wie ich finde. Ist ja aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wobei mich auf der Vita alleine schon Uncharted reizen würde


 
Wieso?
Ist doch der gleiche Senf wie auf der PS3.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Och na ja. Wenn man mal etliche Stunden im Flugzeug unterwegs ist, dann kann Uncharted schon sehr gute Unterhaltung sein, wie ich finde. Ist ja aber Geschmacksache.



Im Flugzeug wird entweder gepennt oder gebürstet.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ist doch der gleiche Senf wie auf der PS3.



Nein, das ist ein eigenständiger Teil. 



> Im Flugzeug wird entweder gepennt oder gebürstet.



Wir wollen dieses Jahr in California+Las Vegas Urlaub machen. Im Flieger pennen kann ich nicht, und 14 Stunden bürsten ist schon arg lang


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung was ihr an diesen Handhelds findet.
Wenn ich 12 Jahre alt wäre, und im Auto hinten sitzen müsste oder häufig auf den Bus angewiesen wäre, wär so ein Handheld vielleicht noch nützlich.

Aber ich würde für so ein Teil keine Verwendung finden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir wollen dieses Jahr in California+Las Vegas Urlaub machen. Im Flieger pennen kann ich nicht, und 14 Stunden bürsten ist schon arg lang


Damit würdest du sogar meinen Rekord brechen. 

Wenn ich zwischen Uncharted und Ocarina of Time wählen müsste, würde ich sicher nicht Uncharted nehmen. 


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr an diesen Handhelds findet.
> Wenn ich 12 Jahre alt wäre, und im Auto hinten sitzen müsste oder häufig auf den Bus angewiesen wäre, wär so ein Handheld vielleicht noch nützlich.
> 
> Aber ich würde für so ein Teil keine Verwendung finden.


Auf den Handhelds gibt es Spiele, die nicht für andere Plattformen erscheinen und deswegen brauche ich sie.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Damit würdest du sogar meinen Rekord brechen.



Du alter Angeber.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ich zwischen Uncharted und Ocarina of Time wählen müsste, würde ich sicher nicht Uncharted nehmen.



Das war ja nur ein Beispiel. Wer halt auf die typischen Sony Games steht, der wird mit der Vita bestimmt gut bedient sein. Denn insgesamt ist Sony's Line-Up für gewöhnlich ja etwas "erwachsener".



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr an diesen Handhelds findet.
> Wenn ich 12 Jahre alt wäre, und im Auto hinten sitzen müsste oder häufig auf den Bus angewiesen wäre, wär so ein Handheld vielleicht noch nützlich.
> Aber ich würde für so ein Teil keine Verwendung finden.


 
Kommt sich drauf an. Ich spiele natürlich lieber auf dem großen Screen. Wenn ich aber häufig lange Strecken mit Flugzeug oder Bahn zurücklegen müsste, dann würde ich mir definitiv eines der beiden Geräte kaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin jünger als du und mit den Handhelds spiele ich nur zu Hause.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin jünger als du



Ja gut, in deinem Alter, da ging das noch



> und mit den Handhelds spiele ich nur zu Hause.



In meinem Alter braucht man größere Screens um was sehen zu können. Und Handhelds in 50" gibt es noch nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kann man ja den Controller von der Wii U für dich umbauen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

Selbst ist der Mann. Das Ding wird gemoddet


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2012)

Für was braucht man zu Hause nen Handheld?

Würde ich ständig von A nach B fliegen, oder wie vorher schon gemeint mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs sein, wäre so ein Handheld sicher ganz angenehm. Aber als Autofahrer eher unpraktisch......oder vielleicht doch... 
Das Lenkrad hebt sich doch fast schon wie ein Handheld.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab doch schon gesagt, dass es für Handhelds Spiele gibt, die nicht für andere Plattformen erscheinen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2012)

Sind da auch erwähnenswerte Titel dabei, oder eher sowas wie Princess of Ponyhof 3?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Besorg dir mal einen DS und Contra 4 und dann schau, ob du auf Hard ins zweite Level kommst. 

Princess of Ponyhof 3 spiele ich am Notebook.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Besorg dir mal einen DS und Contra 4 und dann schau, ob du auf Hard ins zweite Level kommst.



Contra fand ich immer klasse. Speziell damals die Version für das SNES (Super Probotector) hat echt Laune gemacht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Kann man sich für die Wii runter laden und noch viele andere gute Games von früher.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

Aha. Na dann wird's wohl Zeit, dass ich meine Wii noch mal entstaube.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Besorg dir mal einen DS und Contra 4 und dann schau, ob du auf Hard ins zweite Level kommst.


 
Da brauch ich nicht unbedingt ein Contra 4. Da kann ich auch Witcher 2 auf Hard anfangen um den Puls zu sprengen.




> Princess of Ponyhof 3 spiele ich am Notebook.


 
Verständlich, die Steuerung ist doch teils ganz schön tricky.



Vielleicht muss ich einfach öfter verreißen und das Auto zuhause lassen. Allein schon vom technischen Aspekt würden mich so neue Handhelds schon mal interessieren. Getestet hab ich die noch garnicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Aber Hauptsache meckern. 

Kommt halt drauf an, was man spielen will. Für Shooter sind sie nicht geeignet, aber es gibt von Jump&Runs bis RPGs alles mögliche.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Dinger schon interessant. Auf dem iPad kann man zwar beispielsweise auch zocken, aber mit der Touchscreen-Steuerung macht es mir irgendwie keinen Spaß. Da finde ich 3DS und Vita schon ansprechender.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Januar 2012)

Mich nervt der Einsatz des 3DS Touchscreens in Spielen ja meist schon. Ich meine für Minispiele wie Schlösserknacken oder Inventarführung ist das ja Ideal, aber ansonsten nervt's.


----------



## Hardwarewizard (23. Januar 2012)

Konsolen nerven einfach besitze selber nur eine xbox 360 wegen forza 4 ansonsten können die aktuellen Konsolen einfach nicht mithalten fertig aus solange noch die neue generation nicht raus ist wird es für mich niemals eine Alternative sein mich vom Pc zocken zu trennen.


----------



## tils (23. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal in meine Sig schaust, dann siehst du, dass dort mein Gaming PC aufgeführt ist d.h. ich spiele hauptsächlich auf PC. Die PS3 habe ich für Games wie Uncharted.


sorry, ich dachte, Du spielst hauptsächlich auf der PS3 weils einfacher ist. Wenn das jemand wegen Exklusivtitel macht ist das ja ok. Ich habe nur extrem was gegen die Casualisierung von allem, was eben Konsolen und auch Macs vorantreiben. Ich kann einfach die PC-is-mir-zu-stressig Argumente nicht mehr hören, das es leider immer mehr Leute gibt, die sich nicht mit dem befassen, was sie nutzen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2012)

Weicht vielleicht etwas vom Thema ab, aber wer sich für die Vita interessiert, der kann einen neuen Test von heute bei Golem lesen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

tils schrieb:


> sorry, ich dachte, Du spielst hauptsächlich auf der PS3 weils einfacher ist. Wenn das jemand wegen Exklusivtitel macht ist das ja ok. Ich habe nur extrem was gegen die Casualisierung von allem, was eben Konsolen und auch Macs vorantreiben.



Kein Ding. Ich bin halt auf vielen Systemen zuhause



> das es leider immer mehr Leute gibt, die sich nicht mit dem befassen, was sie nutzen.



Doch, das mache ich immer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Dinger schon interessant. Auf dem iPad kann man zwar beispielsweise auch zocken, aber mit der Touchscreen-Steuerung macht es mir irgendwie keinen Spaß. Da finde ich 3DS und Vita schon ansprechender.


Das kommt wieder auf die Spiele an. Manche Sachen laufen auch auf dem iPad gut bis sehr gut, aber Sachen wie GTA3 boykottiere ich, weil da die Steuerung nicht passt. 
Doom läßt sich aber prima auf dem iPhone spielen. 


tils schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach die PC-is-mir-zu-stressig Argumente nicht mehr hören, das es leider immer mehr Leute gibt, die sich nicht mit dem befassen, was sie nutzen.


Hab ich doch gesagt. 
Mir gehen die Casual und Browser Games auf den Sack.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (23. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr den Artikel schon gelesen:  Kolumne: Doppelt K.o. - ComputerBase


----------



## batmaan (23. Januar 2012)

wurde glaub ich zum dritten mal hier gepostet ^^ aber naja wie gesagt ohne Konsolenspiele gäbe es keine PC spiele: Also hoch leben die Konsolen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

Diese Meldung finde ich sehr interessant:

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=106873


----------



## Rizzard (24. Januar 2012)

Wow, 1 Mio Polygone für ingame Chars. Bietet das überhaupt ein PC-Spiel bislang an?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

Hm. Ich weiß es nicht.. Auf jeden Fall wäre es ein deutlicher Sprung nach vorne, wenn es denn stimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein eigenständiger Teil.



 Sicher?
Das war mir jetzt neu.

Ich hab auf der PSP mal die Vice City Stories gespielt, das war ein eigenständiger Teil, der hatte aber auch einen eigenständigen Namen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir wollen dieses Jahr in California+Las Vegas Urlaub machen. Im Flieger pennen kann ich nicht, und 14 Stunden bürsten ist schon arg lang


 
Jop, Vegas ist sehr cool.
Ich frage mich seit Jahren, wieso da noch kein Flugzeug mit Bärtigen an Bord reingeflogen ist.  
Und in Kalifornien haben wir ja eine Wohnung. 

Wir wollen nach Hawaii dieses Jahr, der Kostenfaktor ist inzwischen groß genug mitzukommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Das war mir jetzt neu.



Ja, ist eigenständig. das hat auch einen eigenen Titel



> Ich hab auf der PSP mal die Vice City Stories gespielt, das war ein eigenständiger Teil, der hatte aber auch einen eigenständigen Namen.



Den hatte ich auch gespielt. Hat schon Spaß gemacht.




> Ich frage mich seit Jahren, wieso da noch kein Flugzeug mit Bärtigen an Bord reingeflogen ist.



Die zocken halt selber gerne



> Und in Kalifornien haben wir ja eine Wohnung.



Da beneide ich dich



> Wir wollen nach Hawaii dieses Jahr, der Kostenfaktor ist inzwischen groß genug mitzukommen.



Da will meine Frau auch unbedingt mal hin. Aber wenn ich irgendwann mal auf Hawaii bin, dann nur stilecht mit Schnauzbart und rotem Ferrari


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, ist eigenständig. das hat auch einen eigenen Titel



Und wie lautet der genau?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da beneide ich dich



Jop, man könnte fast das Hollywood Zeichen von der Wohnung aus sehen, wenn die Lage besser wäre. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da will meine Frau auch unbedingt mal hin. Aber wenn ich irgendwann mal auf Hawaii bin, dann nur stilecht mit Schnauzbart und rotem Ferrari



Was denkst du, was für einen Wagen ich mir dort mieten werden? 
Ich hab auch schon die Adresse von Robin Masters Anwesen: 41-505 Kalanianaole Hwy, Waimanalo Beach


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie lautet der genau?



Golden Abyss:

Uncharted: Golden Abyss: Amazon.de: Games



> Jop, man könnte fast das Hollywood Zeichen von der Wohnung aus sehen, wenn die Lage besser wäre.



Lage ist ja immer relativ, so groß wie L.A. ist. Da könnte ich auch sagen, ich sehe beinahe von uns aus den Kölner Dom




> Was denkst du, was für einen Wagen ich mir dort mieten werden?
> Ich hab auch schon die Adresse von Robin Masters Anwesen: 41-505 Kalanianaole Hwy, Waimanalo Beach



Aha. Dann bestell Higgins mal viele Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Golden Abyss:
> 
> Uncharted: Golden Abyss: Amazon.de: Games


 
Ja, ok, das ist dann aber auch genau darauf angepasst, wie eben Vice City Stories auch.
Immerhin gabs das nur für die PSP (und später dann für die PS2).
Lustig ist aber, dass das Game indiziert ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig ist aber, dass das Game indiziert ist.



Echt???? Das war doch harmlos


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

Ich fand Las Vegas ganz ok, als 16 Jähriger kann man da nämlich nicht viel machen 
Ein Handheld würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen. Habe die psp nun 3 Jahre lang. Anfangs hats noch Spaß gemacht, aber jetzt kommen keine Spiele mehr wie Gta sondern nur noch Lizensschrott. Habe Angst, dass die Vita das gleiche Schicksal bevor steht. Wenn die Vita im selben Preisegment wie der 3ds landet, werde ichs mir überlegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Ich benutze die PSP heute eigentlich nur noch zum Filme gucken und Musik hören.


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

Dafür habe ich mein Tab und mein Handy. Da braucht es keine PSp vor allem bei den Speicherkartenpreisen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

Bei mir gammelt die PSP vor sich. Es gab in meinen zu wenig richtig gute Spiele für das Gerät.


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

Wer sagt, dass bei der Vita nicht das selbe geschieht?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

Niemand. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Sony sich mit der Vita durchsetzen kann. An Nintendo führt bei den Handhelds seit über 20 Jahren kein Weg vorbei. Und die Konkurrenz in Form von Smartphones und Tablets sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Bei Games auf jeden Fall, so zum Filme gucken ist mir das Pad aber doch zu schwer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den 3DS und werde mir die Vita kaufen, denn das werden leider die letzten Handhelds sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Games auf jeden Fall, so zum Filme gucken ist mir das Pad aber doch zu schwer.



Kommt sich drauf an. Für das iPad habe ich eine Hülle, mit der man es auch vor sich hinstellen kann zum Filme gucken.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab den 3DS und werde mir die Vita kaufen, denn das werden leider die letzten Handhelds sein.


 
Wäre durchaus denkbar. Und wenn es sie doch weiterhin gibt, dann wahrscheinlich nur noch für "Kunden" die noch etwas jung für Smartphones sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

So kann man das auch sehen. 

Eigentlich müsste ich mir den AMD 980 kaufen, denn einen serienmäßig noch höher getakteten 45nm Prozessor wird es wohl auf diesem Planeten nicht mehr geben. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kommt sich drauf an. Für das iPad habe ich eine Hülle, mit der man es auch vor sich hinstellen kann zum Filme gucken.



Wenn ich auf der PSP Filme gucken, dann nur wenn ich im Bett liege oder im Flugzeuge penne, und da ist nichts mit hinstellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich auf der PSP Filme gucken, dann nur wenn ich im Bett liege oder im Flugzeuge penne, und da ist nichts mit hinstellen.



Klar, das geht beides. Im Bett kann man es sich auf den Bauch stellen, und im Flieger auf den Ausklapp-Tisch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Januar 2012)

Dann besorg dir ein Smartphone mit einer Videobrille.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klar, das geht beides. Im Bett kann man es sich auf den Bauch stellen, und im Flieger auf den Ausklapp-Tisch.


 
Ja, genau, Ausklapptisch. 
Du musst mal durch ein Luftloch fliegen, dann weißt du, ob dein Pad auch starke Stöße verträgt.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau, Ausklapptisch.
> Du musst mal durch ein Luftloch fliegen, dann weißt du, ob dein Pad auch starke Stöße verträgt.



Klar, das passt schon. Es ist ja geschützt in der Hülle.
Es kann fallen wie es will. Da passiert nix.


----------



## spionkaese (24. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klar, das passt schon. Es ist ja geschützt in der Hülle.
> Es kann fallen wie es will.* Da passiert nix*.


Das wird derjenige, dem das Teil an den Kopf fliegt, sicher anders sehen


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Das wird derjenige, dem das Teil an den Kopf fliegt, sicher anders sehen



Das ist dann halt Pech. Hauptsache ich hab meinen Film gesehen.
Die sollten sich lieber Gedanken über die Leute machen, die über den Sitzen 10 kg Handgepäck und ein halbes Spirituosen-Geschäft bunkern. Das kann wesentlich schmerzhafter werden als mein kleines iPad.


----------



## acc (25. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> wurde glaub ich zum dritten mal hier gepostet ^^ aber naja wie gesagt ohne Konsolenspiele gäbe es keine PC spiele: Also hoch leben die Konsolen.


 
die schlussfolgerung ist natürlich in die falsche richtung gedacht, aber macht ja nichts .


----------



## Sevworks (26. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht die mühen gemacht, das ganze forum durchzulesen, aber meine meinung will ich trotzdem kundtun.  Also, ich bin der meinung, dass weder die konsole noch der pc zu bevorzugen war. es ist erst den "games for windows live" zu verdanken, dass der pc deutlichst besser als die konsolen ist. wenn ich jetzt lust auf ein gutes spiel wie Arkham City hab, dann hau ich mich vor das 46zoll tv, schließe den xbox360 controller for windows an und verwandel so meinen pc zur konsole (es geht ja auch ums spielgefühl), wenn ich jedoch Crysis,Generals etc zocken will, dann kommt der controller wieder ab und ich spiele klassisch pc mit maus und tastatur vorm monitor. vom praktischen mehrnutzen eines PCs will ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen. lange rede, kurzer sinn: wenn man den pc im wohnzimmer stehen hat und an das tv anschließen kann, dann kann man heute durch die vorzügliche unterstützung des Xbox-Controllers jedes spiel so zocken, wie man will; mit der konsole geht das nicht. ergo kann das einzige urteil dieser diskussion nur lauten: der PC steht vor der Konsole!


----------



## fear.de (26. Januar 2012)

Warte ab, jetzt kommt wieder das Geschwafel mit den exklusiv Titeln und zusätzlich die Meinung dasjeder das spielen müsste. Wegen 2-3 relativ guten exklusiv Titeln sich son alten Plastik Kasten zu kaufen, ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

Die neue Xbox720 so habe ich gesten bei 3dcenter gelesen kommt mit ner GPU auf dem Niveau einer Radeon HD 6670 auf den Markt.
Finde ich doch sehr schwach, auch wenn man mit der Karte auf der Konsole mehr rausholen kann als auf dem PC.
Wenn die PS4 auch eine Mainstream-Lösung bekommt dann wird es mich doch sehr interessieren wie es Grafisch bei den Spielen weiter geht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> Warte ab, jetzt kommt wieder das Geschwafel mit den exklusiv Titeln und zusätzlich die Meinung dasjeder das spielen müsste. Wegen 2-3 relativ guten exklusiv Titeln sich son alten Plastik Kasten zu kaufen, ist ne andere Sache.


Es gibt auch PC Gehäuse aus Metall.


----------



## fear.de (26. Januar 2012)

Ja gibt es und ich besitze jenes auch.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

Gibt es auch ein PC Gehäuse aus Plastik?


----------



## fear.de (26. Januar 2012)

Ja die Wannabe Mod China kiddie Gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

Gibts da nicht auch was von Ratiopharm oder Obi?


----------



## fear.de (26. Januar 2012)

Anti Augenkrebs mittel befinden sich in einem pc nicht in einer Arznei


----------



## Sevworks (26. Januar 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Anti Augenkrebs mittel befinden sich in einem pc nicht in einer Arznei



ein pc muss so aussehen wie meiner. schlichtes schwarzes alu mit alu-laufwerksblende...alles schön schlicht, die amisch hätten ihre freude dran.


----------



## Primer (26. Januar 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die neue Xbox720 so habe ich gesten bei 3dcenter gelesen kommt mit ner GPU auf dem Niveau einer Radeon HD 6670 auf den Markt.
> Finde ich doch sehr schwach, auch wenn man mit der Karte auf der Konsole mehr rausholen kann als auf dem PC.
> Wenn die PS4 auch eine Mainstream-Lösung bekommt dann wird es mich doch sehr interessieren wie es Grafisch bei den Spielen weiter geht.


 
Viel mehr wird es auch kaum werden können, wer bitte rechnet bei der Gehäusegröße mit mehr als einer 550 TI oder HD6770? Alienware gibt momentan mit dem X51 ungefähr vor, was auch Sony und MS erreichen könnten, wenn sie denn wollen. Denn ob man sich nochmals traut eine Konsole in solchem Umfang zu subventionieren bleibt fraglich.
In Zukunft kann es nur darauf hinauslaufen das der PC seinen technischen Vorsprung sogar noch deutlich schneller und weiter ausbaut, ob man das nun gut oder schlecht findet muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Januar 2012)

Dann können sich Entwickler ja endlich mal wieder auf Gameplay und Story konzentrieren anstatt die ganze Zeit wegen der Grafik unter Druck gesetzt zu werden.


----------



## Rolk (26. Januar 2012)

Als ob Entwickler wegen der Grafik jemals unter grossen Druck geraten wären. Wenn, dann wohl eher durch die ganzen BWLer in den Führungsetagen zwecks Gewinnoptimierung. Oder wo kommen die vielen 0815 Spieleklone her?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Januar 2012)

Und wieso wird dann so oft nur auf die Grafik Wert gelegt?


----------



## Rolk (26. Januar 2012)

Welches Spiel hat denn eine Spitzengrafik und ist in anderen Bereichen schlechter als irgendwelche Durchschnitts Spiele?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Januar 2012)

Crysis 1+2 und so ziemlich alle Jahr für Jahr aufgewärmten Shooter, die eigentlich nur ein Grafikupdate und kein neues Spiel sind und die sich ohne den MP gar nicht als Vollpreisspiel schimpfen dürften.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> kein neues Spiel sind und die sich ohne den MP gar nicht als Vollpreisspiel schimpfen dürften.



Und das stört mich als reinen Single-Player extrem. Battlefield 3 hätte ich gerne gespielt. Aber für diese Mini-SP-Kampagne ist das Spiel zu teuer. Ich finde, entweder sollten die Entwickler den SP bei solchen Shootern ganz weg lassen, oder dafür sorgen, dass man zumindest mal ~10h Spielzeit im SP hat und nicht nur 5-6h. Crysis 1+2 haben ja gezeigt, dass es auch anders gehen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Wo war denn die Spieldauer bei Crysis 1 und 2 10 Stunden?

die war deswegen so lange, weil du ständig draufgegangen bist, weil du eben für jeden Typen ein Magazin gebraucht hat.

Mich als Single Player Fan stört das auch, dass die Games immer kürzer werden aber wenn jetzt der Single Player rausfliegt, gibts keine Ego Shooter mit Story mehr, denn darauf kommt es ja auch an, eine gute Geschichte erzählen.
Fürs Rummballern auf einer Map muss ich mir keine Story ausdenken.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo war denn die Spieldauer bei Crysis 1 und 2 10 Stunden?
> 
> die war deswegen so lange, weil du ständig draufgegangen bist, weil du eben für jeden Typen ein Magazin gebraucht hat.


 
Also ich habe für Crysis 1+2 auch ~10h gebraucht. Beim ersten Teil musste man taktisch vorgehen, sonst hatte man gegen einen Trupp der KVA keine Chance. Bei C2 war es im Prinzip ja auch noch so. Fand die Spieldauer bei beiden Teilen recht lang, wenn ich mir die anderen Shooter so ansehe.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo war denn die Spieldauer bei Crysis 1 und 2 10 Stunden?
> die war deswegen so lange, weil du ständig draufgegangen bist, weil du eben für jeden Typen ein Magazin gebraucht hat.



Das kommt sich darauf an wie man spielt. Klar kann man wild ballernd durch die Gegend laufen und alles mit möglichst großer Schusskraft planieren was einem in die Quere kommt. Oder aber man lässt es langsam angehen. Versteckt sich, schaut was die Gegner machen, wie sie sich bewegen, man sondiert die Lage schaut nach Deckungen und Verstecken und schlägt dann überlegt und möglichst unauffällig zu. Spielt man C1 und C2 auf diese Art und Weise, dann hat man auch lange davon. Shooter wie MW geben einem diese Möglichkeiten aber fast gar nicht.



> Mich als Single Player Fan stört das auch, dass die Games immer kürzer werden aber wenn jetzt der Single Player rausfliegt, gibts keine Ego Shooter mit Story mehr, denn darauf kommt es ja auch an, eine gute Geschichte erzählen.



Speziell bei der Story schwächeln Battlefield 3 und Modern Warfare aber schon sehr, muss man sagen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Viel mehr wird es auch kaum werden können, wer bitte rechnet bei der Gehäusegröße mit mehr als einer 550 TI oder HD6770? Alienware gibt momentan mit dem X51 ungefähr vor, was auch Sony und MS erreichen könnten, wenn sie denn wollen. Denn ob man sich nochmals traut eine Konsole in solchem Umfang zu subventionieren bleibt fraglich.
> In Zukunft kann es nur darauf hinauslaufen das der PC seinen technischen Vorsprung sogar noch deutlich schneller und weiter ausbaut, ob man das nun gut oder schlecht findet muss jeder selbst entscheiden.



Ich hätte einfach nur erwartet, dass es wenigstens eine mainstream GPU aus der HD7000 Serie werden würde.
So wie es scheint wird es die HD6670 in einem neuen Fertigungsverfahren geben.

Das Einzige, was mich bei Crysis 1 gestört hat, war das die KVA Truppen alle mit Kevlarweste rumliefen und man selber nur 
Unter-Schall Munition dabei hatte sonst war das Game Top.
Farcry 2 kam da nicht ran und welche alternative gibt es denn zu Crysis 1 mir fällt spontan nichts ein


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Story von Modern Warfare extrem geil. Dieses überspitzte, patriotische und geskriptete gefällt mir. Ich hab meinen Spaß daran. Leider ist die Story der MW Reihe immer sehr kurz, aber dafür gut gefüllt mit Schlüsselmomenten. Die Enden sind jeweils grandios inszeniert. Die Geschichte, der Plot an sich ist immer etwas überhastet erzählt, vielleicht auch damit man eben keine komplexe Hintergrundstory erfinden muss um eventuell vorhandene Logiklöcher zu schließen. Ich mag Skriptsequenzen, noch besser sind aber schöne Cutscenes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das kommt sich darauf an wie man spielt. Klar kann man wild ballernd durch die Gegend laufen und alles mit möglichst großer Schusskraft planieren was einem in die Quere kommt. Oder aber man lässt es langsam angehen. Versteckt sich, schaut was die Gegner machen, wie sie sich bewegen, man sondiert die Lage schaut nach Deckungen und Verstecken und schlägt dann überlegt und möglichst unauffällig zu. Spielt man C1 und C2 auf diese Art und Weise, dann hat man auch lange davon. Shooter wie MW geben einem diese Möglichkeiten aber fast gar nicht.



Dann kannst du auch gleich Taktik Shooter spielen, wo du 90% des Games am Rumschleichen bist.
Das ist nicht mein Ding, ich will ja eben ballern.
Lieber fahre ich frontal mit dem LKW in die Stellung und feuer alles nieder als eine Stunde lang von außen die Lage zu sondieren und mir einen Tunnel zu graben.
Außerdem ist die KI von Crysis sehr gleich vorgegangen, großartig sondieren musste man da nicht.
Mich hat es halt nur gestört, dass du 1-2 Magazine pro Typ gebraucht hast, dabei war es egal ob du auf den Kopf geschossen hast oder nicht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Speziell bei der Story schwächeln Battlefield 3 und Modern Warfare aber schon sehr, muss man sagen


 
Hmm... Battlefield 3 und Story... da muss mir was entgangen sein. 

Die Story von Modern Warfare ist wenigstens nicht so hanebüchen wie die von Homefront oder Crysis.
Dass das natürlich alles sehr US lastig ist, ist klar, liegt halt daran, dass die Games für den US Markt zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch gleich Taktik Shooter spielen, wo du 90% des Games am Rumschleichen bist.
> Das ist nicht mein Ding, ich will ja eben ballern.
> Lieber fahre ich frontal mit dem LKW in die Stellung und feuer alles nieder als eine Stunde lang von außen die Lage zu sondieren und mir einen Tunnel zu graben.



Na ja, bei Crysis kannst du beides, und das finde ich persönlich halt am ansprechendsten. Ich bin eben eher ein Freund der Finesse, als der groben Kelle.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Story von Modern Warfare ist wenigstens nicht so hanebüchen wie die von Homefront oder Crysis.



*Hust*. Das einzige Modern Warfare was ich gespielt habe war Teil 2. Und da rätsele ich bis heute, warum ich hunderte Leute ins Jenseits befördert habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Hust*. Das einzige Modern Warfare was ich gespielt habe war Teil 2. Und da rätsele ich bis heute, warum ich hunderte Leute ins Jenseits befördert habe


 
Damit die Russen die USA angreifen können. 
Du wurdest ja bei der Mission getötet und als Amerikaner enttarnt. Also hat der Russen General den Russen klar gemacht, dass der US Geheimdienst im Flughafen das Massaker angerichtet hat, worauf die Russen dann mobil gemacht haben und rein konventionell haben die USA gegen die Russen keine Chance, weil die Russen mehr Manpower haben und mehr Kriegsgerät.

Ich glaube, du solltest lieber mit Browser Games anfangen, damit du das Gefühl für eine Story bekommst.


----------



## Primer (27. Januar 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich hätte einfach nur erwartet, dass es wenigstens eine mainstream GPU aus der HD7000 Serie werden würde.
> So wie es scheint wird es die HD6670 in einem neuen Fertigungsverfahren geben.



Ob es tatsächlich eine HD6670 wird, wenn auch eine modifiziert würde ich mal generell in Frage stellen, respektive abwarten und Tee trinken. Viel mehr wir man aber kaum verlangen können, weils einfach technisch schwierig wird eine stärkere GPU zu verbauen und dann ist es auch eine Preisfrage. Ich glaube ja das man sich wenigstens an der aktuellen Generation bedienen wird und somit in etwa eine HD77XX Platz finden wird, immerhin ist es ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Release...naja mutmaßlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Damit die Russen die USA angreifen können.
> Du wurdest ja bei der Mission getötet und als Amerikaner enttarnt. Also hat der Russen General den Russen klar gemacht, dass der US Geheimdienst im Flughafen das Massaker angerichtet hat, worauf die Russen dann mobil gemacht haben und rein konventionell haben die USA gegen die Russen keine Chance, weil die Russen mehr Manpower haben und mehr Kriegsgerät.
> Ich glaube, du solltest lieber mit Browser Games anfangen, damit du das Gefühl für eine Story bekommst.



Alter, und da soll noch einer durchblicken.. Hast du aber von Wikipedia, oder?
Einen Oscar gewinnt man damit nicht.
Da spiele ich doch lieber Deus Ex HR (spiele ich gerade noch mal durch), wo ich mich entscheiden kann ob ich lieber Rambo oder Sam Fisher bin und wo ich dazu noch eine interessante Story serviert kriege.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Alter, und da soll noch einer durchblicken.. Hast du aber von Wikipedia, oder?



Ich kenne das Game und begreife, was die mir sagen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Einen Oscar gewinnt man damit nicht.



Den gewinnt Far Cry auch nicht. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da spiele ich doch lieber Deus Ex HR (spiele ich gerade noch mal durch), wo ich mich entscheiden kann ob ich lieber Rambo oder Sam Fisher bin und wo ich dazu noch eine interessante Story serviert kriege.



Boah ey, den Schinken, ist das nicht eher ein Rollenspiel?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Game und begreife, was die mir sagen.



Das ist genau der Punkt. Das Geschwafel in den Zwischensequenzen von MW2 war echt langweilig und teilweise etwas wirr.



> Den gewinnt Far Cry auch nicht.



Far Cry habe ich noch nie gespielt



> Boah ey, den Schinken, ist das nicht eher ein Rollenspiel?



Eher eine Mischung aus Rollen- und Actionspiel, aber eben mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Baller- oder Stealth-Action, je nachdem was man bevorzugt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt. Das Geschwafel in den Zwischensequenzen von MW2 war echt langweilig und teilweise etwas wirr.



Dann musst du echt mal zuhören, was du sagen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Far Cry habe ich noch nie gespielt



Das original war genial, sehr geil. Da gab es damals extra noch einen Patch um HDR zu integrieren, was es noch nicht gab als das Game rauskam.
Für mich einer der besten Shooter überhaupt und der zweite Teil ist sowas von zum Weglaufen, kein Vergleich mehr mit dem ersten.
Und für Far Cry 3 sehe ich jetzt schon schwarz.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eher eine Mischung aus Rollen- und Actionspiel, aber eben mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Baller- oder Stealth-Action, je nachdem was man bevorzugt.


 
Hatte ich mal was von gehört, aber Rollenspielelemente sind echt nicht mein Ding, das habe ich bei Borderlands und so sehen, bääähhh.
Und Far Cry 2 hatte das ja auch mit drin.

Von einem Shooter erwarte ich 3 Dinge:

Fette Action
Bombastische Inszenierung
Hervorragendes Gameplay
Keine langatmiges Herumhampeln
Brauchbare Handlung
Geschickt eingesetzte Gags
Einen sinnvollen Schluss

Ich trauere heute noch der BFG nach, die es bei Quake 3 gab, die beste Waffe der gesamten Ego Shooter Szene.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann musst du echt mal zuhören, was du sagen.



Na ja, ich weiß nicht so ganz wie ich es erklären soll.
Ich finde die Art und Weise wie MW erzählt wird einfach schwach und wenig ansprechend. Ich habe es lieber, wenn die Story wirklich ins Spiel eingewoben wird. Wenn Zwischensequenzen filmisch erzählt werden, mit Dialogen die eine Geschichte erzählen. Und das es im Spiel einen roten Faden gibt.
Bei MW gibt es 30 min. Action, Erzähler, 30 min. Action, Erzähler, 30 min. Action....Dabei wechselt man die Charaktere so oft, wie andere ihre Unterhemden.
Einfach schwach erzählt meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn die Ingame-Action wirklich bombastisch ist.

Aber das ist ja auch Geschmacksache. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Brauchbare Handlung
> Geschickt eingesetzte Gags
> Einen sinnvollen Schluss



Und genau diese drei Punkte fehlen mMn bei MW komplett.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich weiß nicht so ganz wie ich es erklären soll.
> Ich finde die Art und Weise wie MW erzählt wird einfach schwach und wenig ansprechend. Ich habe es lieber, wenn die Story wirklich ins Spiel eingewoben wird. Wenn Zwischensequenzen filmisch erzählt werden, mit Dialogen die eine Geschichte erzählen. Und das es im Spiel einen roten Faden gibt.



Das gab es zum letzen Mal bei Wing Commander. 
Heute werden die Storys einfach nebenbei erzählt, wahrscheinlich weil es sich einfacher programmieren lässt und es für die meisten User (die eben 12 sind) eh keinen Unterschied macht.
Ich habe seit Jahren keinen Shooter mehr gesehen, der da noch hinterher kam, alle erzählen die Geschichten nebenbei, man kann nur noch hoffen, dass die Geschichte nicht völlig übertrieben ist.

Ich persönlich hätte da ja eine super Idee für eine Shooter, für einen deutschen Shooter, der die Geschichte eines deutschen Soldaten erzählt (und nein, ich meine nicht den WW2 ), sondern eine natürlich fiktive Geschichte, der für eine gute Sache kämpft und während der Kämpfe feststellen muss, dass es innerhalb der Armeestruktur und Politik/Wirtschaft Kräfte gibt, die beide Seiten gegeneinander ausspielen will.
Der Soldat kommt dem Komplott auf die Spur, verbündet sich mit einem Außenstehenden (du spielst einige Missionen zweimal, einmal als der treue Soldat und einmal als der Außenstehende, dabei bekommt der eine dann mit, was der andere macht, bzw. sie müssen einander helfen, also muss miteinander agiert werden. Das könnte man natürlich auch als Coop Modus bauen).
Er muss nicht nur kämpfen, er muss auch Informationen sammeln, Leute kontaktieren, Dinge suchen, Objekte verteidigen, Leute in Sicherheit bringen, die ebenfalls Informationen haben.
Die Geschichte läuft während des Spielens ab, der Spieler hat Einfluss auf die Geschichte, wohin sie sich bewegt, bestimmte Abzweigungen sind möglich.
Er lernt auch eine junge Frau kennen, die ihm das Leben retten, sie kommen sich auch näher (), doch ist sie wirklich so ahnungslos, wie sie tut? 

Die Frage ist nur, wer finanziert das? 
Wäre ich ein gelangweilter Milliardär...  würde ich sowas jedenfalls umsetzen, ist doch egal, ob man dann damit Geld macht, aber das Game wäre der Überflieger, natürlich PC Exklusiv.
Ich würde als Begründung sagen, dass die Konsolen nicht leistungsstark genug dafür sind. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei MW gibt es 30 min. Action, Erzähler, 30 min. Action, Erzähler, 30 min. Action....Dabei wechselt man die Charaktere so oft, wie andere ihre Unterhemden.
> Einfach schwach erzählt meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn die Ingame-Action wirklich bombastisch ist.



Ich kann aber eher damit leben als mit Battlefield 3, wo das als Rückblende erzählt wird.

Aber nicht nur Shooter haben stark abgebaut, guck dir doch mal Need for Speed The Run an, die Story ist doch sowas von arm, das schmerzt schon.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und genau diese drei Punkte fehlen mMn bei MW komplett.



Tja, das ist es eben, du wirst keine Shooter mehr haben, die alle diese Punkte voll erfüllen, entweder Kompromisse eingehen oder Bücher lesen.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da spiele ich doch lieber Deus Ex HR (spiele ich gerade noch mal durch), wo ich mich entscheiden kann ob ich lieber Rambo oder Sam Fisher bin und wo ich dazu noch eine interessante Story serviert kriege.



Meiner Meinung nach gabs da bei den MGS-Titeln auch immer eine sehr gute Mischung. Bietet eigentlich auch alles was man braucht.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gab es zum letzen Mal bei Wing Commander.
> Heute werden die Storys einfach nebenbei erzählt, wahrscheinlich weil es sich einfacher programmieren lässt und es für die meisten User (die eben 12 sind) eh keinen Unterschied macht.
> Ich habe seit Jahren keinen Shooter mehr gesehen, der da noch hinterher kam, alle erzählen die Geschichten nebenbei, man kann nur noch hoffen, dass die Geschichte nicht völlig übertrieben ist.



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es gibt genügend Games die wirklich eine interessante Story erzählen. Battlefield Bad Company 1 ist eines davon. Herrlich verschrobene Hauptcharaktere, die gesamte Story witzig erzählt. Action, Charme, Humor, und das alles in einem Game. Oder die Uncharted-Reihe. Einfach Weltklasse! Portal 1+2, die weibliche Roboterstimme, einfach herrlich gemein! Ratchet & Clank, einfach nur witzig!
All das hat Charme und wird nicht nur lieblos herunter gerasselt wie bei MW.



> Ich persönlich hätte da ja eine super Idee für eine Shooter, für einen deutschen Shooter, der die Geschichte eines deutschen Soldaten erzählt (und nein, ich meine nicht den WW2 ), sondern eine natürlich fiktive Geschichte, der für eine gute Sache kämpft und während der Kämpfe feststellen muss, dass es innerhalb der Armeestruktur und Politik/Wirtschaft Kräfte gibt, die beide Seiten gegeneinander ausspielen will.
> Der Soldat kommt dem Komplott auf die Spur, verbündet sich mit einem Außenstehenden (du spielst einige Missionen zweimal, einmal als der treue Soldat und einmal als der Außenstehende, dabei bekommt der eine dann mit, was der andere macht, bzw. sie müssen einander helfen, also muss miteinander agiert werden. Das könnte man natürlich auch als Coop Modus bauen).
> Er muss nicht nur kämpfen, er muss auch Informationen sammeln, Leute kontaktieren, Dinge suchen, Objekte verteidigen, Leute in Sicherheit bringen, die ebenfalls Informationen haben.
> Die Geschichte läuft während des Spielens ab, der Spieler hat Einfluss auf die Geschichte, wohin sie sich bewegt, bestimmte Abzweigungen sind möglich.
> Er lernt auch eine junge Frau kennen, die ihm das Leben retten, sie kommen sich auch näher (), doch ist sie wirklich so ahnungslos, wie sie tut?



Ja, genau. Das wäre eine Story, die mir definitiv gefallen würde



> Die Frage ist nur, wer finanziert das?
> Wäre ich ein gelangweilter Milliardär...  würde ich sowas jedenfalls umsetzen, ist doch egal, ob man dann damit Geld macht, aber das Game wäre der Überflieger, natürlich PC Exklusiv.
> Ich würde als Begründung sagen, dass die Konsolen nicht leistungsstark genug dafür sind.



Wir könnten ja zusammenlegen



> Aber nicht nur Shooter haben stark abgebaut, guck dir doch mal Need for Speed The Run an, die Story ist doch sowas von arm, das schmerzt schon.



Wohl wahr. Wobei man NFS mittlerweile sowieso absolut verbrennen kann.



> Tja, das ist es eben, du wirst keine Shooter mehr haben, die alle diese Punkte voll erfüllen, entweder Kompromisse eingehen oder Bücher lesen.



Dann lese ich lieber!




Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gabs da bei den MGS-Titeln auch immer eine sehr gute Mischung. Bietet eigentlich auch alles was man braucht.



Jep. da hast du recht.
Und ich freue mich auf die HD-Versionen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gab es zum letzen Mal bei Wing Commander.
> Heute werden die Storys einfach nebenbei erzählt, wahrscheinlich weil es sich einfacher programmieren lässt und es für die meisten User (die eben 12 sind) eh keinen Unterschied macht.
> Ich habe seit Jahren keinen Shooter mehr gesehen, der da noch hinterher kam, alle erzählen die Geschichten nebenbei, man kann nur noch hoffen, dass die Geschichte nicht völlig übertrieben ist.
> 
> ...


 
Sieh dir mal Alpha protokoll an.
das Klingt exrem danach (ist aver 3rd person)
Und nebenbei klingt dein vorschlag nachn action RPG wie alpha protokoll, mass effekt, duesx.


----------



## Primer (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte da ja eine super Idee für eine Shooter, für einen deutschen Shooter, der die Geschichte eines deutschen Soldaten erzählt (und nein, ich meine nicht den WW2 ), sondern eine natürlich fiktive Geschichte, der für eine gute Sache kämpft und während der Kämpfe feststellen muss, dass es innerhalb der Armeestruktur und Politik/Wirtschaft Kräfte gibt, die beide Seiten gegeneinander ausspielen will.
> Der Soldat kommt dem Komplott auf die Spur, verbündet sich mit einem Außenstehenden (du spielst einige Missionen zweimal, einmal als der treue Soldat und einmal als der Außenstehende, dabei bekommt der eine dann mit, was der andere macht, bzw. sie müssen einander helfen, also muss miteinander agiert werden. Das könnte man natürlich auch als Coop Modus bauen).
> Er muss nicht nur kämpfen, er muss auch Informationen sammeln, Leute kontaktieren, Dinge suchen, Objekte verteidigen, Leute in Sicherheit bringen, die ebenfalls Informationen haben.
> Die Geschichte läuft während des Spielens ab, der Spieler hat Einfluss auf die Geschichte, wohin sie sich bewegt, bestimmte Abzweigungen sind möglich.
> Er lernt auch eine junge Frau kennen, die ihm das Leben retten, sie kommen sich auch näher (), doch ist sie wirklich so ahnungslos, wie sie tut?



Wenn wir schon dabei sind....das klingt in größeren teilen nach MGS^^

Welchen Shooter ich auch ganz gut fand war Metro 2033, was wohl auch daran liegt das es auf einer Romanvorlage basiert. Wobei die Story nicht soooo gut transportiert wurde, aber das Spiel hat eine solch gigantische Atmosphäre. Das tröstet auch darüber hinweg das sich die Shootereinlagen, welche zum Glück nicht so penetrant oft auftauchen, im großen und ganzen Standartkost sind. Die Möglichkeit des Schleichens war zwar gegeben, aber sehr inkonsequent, sieht dich einer wissen alle beschied und beruhigen sich auch nie wieder...hoffe mal das Last Light da eine bessere Alternative aufzeigt. Hinzu kam die tolle Grafik, welche im Falle des zweiten Teils schon mit "Kepler required" betitelt wurde *freu*

Interessant fand ich auch letztens eine preview über "Spec Ops: The Line", das ebenfalls auf einer Buchvorlage basiert und obendrein in Deutschland programmiert wird^^


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Welchen Shooter ich auch ganz gut fand war Metro 2033, was wohl auch daran liegt das es auf einer Romanvorlage basiert. Wobei die Story nicht soooo gut transportiert wurde, aber das Spiel hat eine solch gigantische Atmosphäre. Das tröstet auch darüber hinweg das sich die Shootereinlagen, welche zum Glück nicht so penetrant oft auftauchen, im großen und ganzen Standartkost sind. Die Möglichkeit des Schleichens war zwar gegeben, aber sehr inkonsequent, sieht dich einer wissen alle beschied und beruhigen sich auch nie wieder...



Metro hab ich zwar für 5€ bei Steam ergattert, aber ich habe es noch nicht durchgespielt. Sollte ich mal endlich machen



> hoffe mal das Last Light da eine bessere Alternative aufzeigt. Hinzu kam die tolle Grafik, welche im Falle des zweiten Teils schon mit "Kepler required" betitelt wurde *freu*



Echt? Wäre schon krass. Dann freue ich mich um so mehr auf Kepler



> Interessant fand ich auch letztens eine preview über "Spec Ops: The Line", das ebenfalls auf einer Buchvorlage basiert und obendrein in Deutschland programmiert wird^^



War das nicht dieses Game, was im zerstörten Dubai spielt? Ich habe da Vorberichte zu gelesen. Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal Alpha protokoll an.
> das Klingt exrem danach (ist aver 3rd person)
> Und nebenbei klingt dein vorschlag nachn action RPG wie alpha protokoll, mass effekt, duesx.



Ich kenne keins der Games und meins ist kein Rollenspiel, da sich mein Charakter ja nicht entwickelt, muss er auch nicht, er ist und bleibt der Soldat.
Und 3rd Person mache ich eh nicht, alles ist im Ego Shooter Modus, auch das Auto fahren, fliegen, mit dem Fallschirm springen und schwimmen.
Und eine Mission wird im Zug spielen.
Das Final soll in Berlin spielen, inklusive Kanzleramt und Bundestag. Außerdem wird der Spieler immer die Möglichkeit haben Nebenmissionen zu spielen, also kein strenger Handlungsstrang, so könnte er z.B. nebenbei noch einen Banküberfall verhindern, eine Entführung aufklären und all sowas.

Und es kommen eben auch Gags drin vor, z.B. könnte ihm in Berlin, wenn er durch die Stadt fährt Nico Belliv über den Weg laufen, oder er labert ein paar Takte mit Max Payne oder er trifft einen verrückten Wissenschaftler, der einen Flux Kompensator entwickelt hat. Mal sehen. 

Insgesamt sollte das Hauptspiel mindestens 20 Stunden dauern, auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Und wer das Game im höchsten schafft, kriegt einen Preis. 



primerp12 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind....das klingt in größeren teilen nach MGS^^



Meinst du Metal Gear Solit?
Kenne ich auch nicht. 
Klar gibts parallelen in der Geschichte zu anderen, ob nun Games oder Filme, so ganz neu ist das eh nicht, aber ich will keine Aliens haben, keine Techniken, die es nicht gibt oder sonst was. Es soll völlig bodenständig sein, nichts übertriebenes, keine Science Fiction, kein Superanzug und wenn der Spieler getroffen wird, gibts auch keine Selbstheilung, er muss sich versorgen, in Apotheken latschen, sich verbinden, er muss in Waffengeschäfte laufen und sich auf munitionieren.

Und es sollen Boss Gegner vorkommen. Aber eben keine Monster oder sowas, sondern eben härtere Typen, wie einen Profi Killer, auf den er trifft und den er ausschalten muss, bevor dieser seinen Job erledigt, da jemand Informationen hat, und der Killer will dafür sorgen, dass der Spieler diese Informationen nicht erhält.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es gibt genügend Games die wirklich eine interessante Story erzählen. Battlefield Bad Company 1 ist eines davon. Herrlich verschrobene Hauptcharaktere, die gesamte Story witzig erzählt. Action, Charme, Humor, und das alles in einem Game. Oder die Uncharted-Reihe. Einfach Weltklasse! Portal 1+2, die weibliche Roboterstimme, einfach herrlich gemein! Ratchet & Clank, einfach nur witzig!
> All das hat Charme und wird nicht nur lieblos herunter gerasselt wie bei MW.


 
Bad Company 1 gab es nie für den PC, daher kenne ich das nicht, das andere ist ebenfalls nicht für den PC vorgesehen und das letzte gibts, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch nur für Playstation und Portal spiele es eh nicht, weils Steam ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bad Company 1 gab es nie für den PC, daher kenne ich das nicht, das andere ist ebenfalls nicht für den PC vorgesehen und das letzte gibts, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch nur für Playstation und Portal spiele es eh nicht, weils Steam ist.



Was spielst du denn überhaupt.
Die Liste ließe sich jedenfalls beliebig fortsetzen. Zum Beispiel mit Batman Arkham City und Arkham Asylum. Beide sind gut erzählt, beide sind atmosphärisch. Die GTA Serie, Mafia 1+2. Ebenfalls Spielserien die interessante Geschichten erzählen. Na ja, und speziell in diesen Attributen finde ich MW halt einfach grottig. Die erzählten Geschichten sind beliebig und austauschbar. Fades Schmückwerk für ein ansonsten gigantisches Actionspektakel. Und aus diesen Gründen sagt mir die CoD Reihe einfach nicht zu. Die Spiele haben keinen Charme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Batman ist Mist, ich will ballern und nicht kloppen.
GTA ist schon immer gut gewesen, Mafia 2 ist Steam, spiele ich nicht.

Aber das sind alles keine Ego Shooter.


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (28. Januar 2012)

Ego-Shooter mit guter Story sind teilweise echt schwer zu bekommen oder werden mit anderen Genres gemischt.

Aber die Idee weiter oben find ich interessant.


----------



## Primer (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Metro hab ich zwar für 5€ bei Steam ergattert,  aber ich habe es noch nicht durchgespielt. Sollte ich mal endlich  machen



Unbedingt vornehmen, ist wirklich nen tolles Stück Software...und bei  gefallen gleich die Bücher zu lesen, dann hat man auch die Story, welche  im Spiel wie gesagt nur spärlich transportiert wird.



> War  das nicht dieses Game, was im zerstörten Dubai spielt? Ich habe da  Vorberichte zu gelesen. Sieht interessant aus.



Zumindest spielt es in der Wüste^^
Mal sehen wie es wird, das Gameplay sieht zwar sehr konventionell aus,  aber durch die Erwähnung das es auf einer Buchvorlage basiert, hat das  Spiel nun mein Interesse geweckt. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du Metal Gear Solit?
> Kenne ich auch nicht.
> Klar gibts parallelen in der Geschichte zu anderen, ob nun Games oder Filme, so ganz neu ist das eh nicht, aber ich will keine Aliens haben, keine Techniken, die es nicht gibt oder sonst was. Es soll völlig bodenständig sein, nichts übertriebenes, keine Science Fiction, kein Superanzug und wenn der Spieler getroffen wird, gibts auch keine Selbstheilung, er muss sich versorgen, in Apotheken latschen, sich verbinden, er muss in Waffengeschäfte laufen und sich auf munitionieren.
> 
> Und es sollen Boss Gegner vorkommen. Aber eben keine Monster oder sowas, sondern eben härtere Typen, wie einen Profi Killer, auf den er trifft und den er ausschalten muss, bevor dieser seinen Job erledigt, da jemand Informationen hat, und der Killer will dafür sorgen, dass der Spieler diese Informationen nicht erhält.



Nein, ich meine Metal Gear Solid^^
Dann hast du aber eines der Storymäßig umfangreichsten und in dieser hinsicht komplexesten Spieleserien nicht gespielt. Kein wunder das du CoD toll findest, wenn man es nicht besser kennt


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Metal Gear Solid^^
> Dann hast du aber eines der Storymäßig umfangreichsten und in dieser hinsicht komplexesten Spieleserien nicht gespielt. Kein wunder das du CoD toll findest, wenn man es nicht besser kennt


 
Das ist aber ein Schleich/Taktikshooter und das soll meiner ja nicht sein. Ich habe ebenso keine Lust 20 Minuten rumzulatschen und dann bei einem Tritt in den Scheinwerferbereich wieder von vorne anfangen zu müssen.
Ich bin mehr der Fan von heftigen Ballerorgien. 

Ach ja, und Metro 2033 ist Müll.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenso keine Lust 20 Minuten rumzulatschen und dann bei einem Tritt in den Scheinwerferbereich wieder von vorne anfangen zu müssen.



So ist es ja auch nicht bei solchen Spielen



> Ich bin mehr der Fan von heftigen Ballerorgien.



Nee, das ist mir zu platt. Irgendwann langweilt das.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So ist es ja auch nicht bei solchen Spielen



Hab ich mal erlebt, daher mache ich einen riesenbogen um solche Games.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nee, das ist mir zu platt. Irgendwann langweilt das.



Deswegen habe ich ja meine eigenen Idee.

Aber, um noch mal Modern Warfare und so auszugraben.... 
Das Problem bei Kriegsshootern ist ja, dass die Story eben Standard ist, also immer die gleiche Kartoffel.
Entweder machst du bei Shootern Krieg oder baust Aliens ein, aber mehr gibts doch bei dem Genre nicht mehr.

Deswegen würde ich halt gerne was anderes machen, oder halt sehen.

Ich hab eine Menge Ideen, ich könnte mir auch ein 3rd Person Shooter überlegen, mit einer offenen Spielwelt, so offen, dass GTA wie eingeengt wirkt.
Das Problem ist, dass das niemand umsetzen würde. 
Keiner Traut sich doch mehr daran wirklich was Neues zu machen. Die Dinge, die Funktionieren, werden wieder und wieder aufgewärmt, egal wie sie nun heißen.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber, um noch mal Modern Warfare und so auszugraben....
> Das Problem bei Kriegsshootern ist ja, dass die Story eben Standard ist, also immer die gleiche Kartoffel.
> Entweder machst du bei Shootern Krieg oder baust Aliens ein, aber mehr gibts doch bei dem Genre nicht mehr.



Wenn man wenigstens interessante Hauptcharakter zeichnet, die dem Game einen gewissen Charme verleihen, dann wäre das kein Problem.
Schau dir mal Filme an, die von von Jerry Bruckheimer produziert wurden. The Rock, Con Air, Bad Boys usw. Die Action ist klasse, die Storys besch.... aber die Hauptcharaktere sind sympathisch und witzig und das macht diese Filme aus. So was fehlt halt bei Games wie MW.



> Ich hab eine Menge Ideen, ich könnte mir auch ein 3rd Person Shooter überlegen, mit einer offenen Spielwelt, so offen, dass GTA wie eingeengt wirkt.
> Das Problem ist, dass das niemand umsetzen würde.
> Keiner Traut sich doch mehr daran wirklich was Neues zu machen. Die Dinge, die Funktionieren, werden wieder und wieder aufgewärmt, egal wie sie nun heißen.



Tja, die Kosten. Lieber vorhandene Marken auspressen anstatt mal neue Wege zu gehen und finanzielle Risiken einzugehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn man wenigstens interessante Hauptcharakter zeichnet, die dem Game einen gewissen Charme verleihen, dann wäre das kein Problem.
> Schau dir mal Filme an, die von von Jerry Bruckheimer produziert wurden. The Rock, Con Air, Bad Boys usw. Die Action ist klasse, die Storys besch.... aber die Hauptcharaktere sind sympathisch und witzig und das macht diese Filme aus. So was fehlt halt bei Games wie MW.



Will Smith ist sympatisch? 

Bei Con Air macht das der Gegensatz, bei The Rock auch, Bad Boys geht so, der 2. Teil ist aber eigentlich Müll (nur die Action mit dem Autotransporter war gut).
Aber es sind für mich jetzt nicht Typen, mit denen ich mit identifizieren kann.
Bei den Bruckheimer oder Bay Filmen vergisst du nach 10 Minuten doch schon wieder, was da eigentlich war und wer mitgespielt hat.

Und Modern Warfare will ja auch gar nicht an eine Figur gebunden sein, das war schon immer so bei Call of Duty.
Es geht ja um die Kriegsführung und nicht um einen Charakter. Die Inszenierung steht im Vordergrund, das ist den Machern wichtiger.

Mein Ego Shooter würde auch anders aussehen, anders als alles, was es gibt. Leider kann man es aber keinen ganz recht machen und viele User wollen den schnellen Shooter haben. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, die Kosten. Lieber vorhandene Marken auspressen anstatt mal neue Wege zu gehen und finanzielle Risiken einzugehen.


 
Jop, ist beim Film ja auch nicht mehr anders.
Und bei der Musik werden auch nur noch Casting Shows gemacht, weil sie eben den kurzfristigen Gewinn versprechen. Niemand baut mehr eine Band von Grund auf und investiert darin. Die schnelle Rendite ist wichtiger als langfristige Stabilität.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr der Fan von heftigen Ballerorgien.



Ich denke das neue Bioshock Invinite dürfte somit auch was werden. Ist mal wieder was anderes als diese 08/15 Shooter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Boah ey, Bioshock, hör mir auf. Ich hab beide Teile gespielt und einer war beschissener als der andere.
Noch was davon rühre ich garantiert nicht an.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Will Smith ist sympatisch?



Definitiv.



> Bei den Bruckheimer oder Bay Filmen vergisst du nach 10 Minuten doch schon wieder, was da eigentlich war und wer mitgespielt hat.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Mir machen die Filme einfach immer wieder Spaß.



> Und Modern Warfare will ja auch gar nicht an eine Figur gebunden sein, das war schon immer so bei Call of Duty.



Und genau das ist der Mist daran. Dadurch geht jegliche Spieltiefe verloren.



> Es geht ja um die Kriegsführung und nicht um einen Charakter.



Nein, es geht sich nur darum möglichst viele Typen platt zu machen. Ohne Taktik und System. Langweilig. 



> Die Inszenierung steht im Vordergrund, das ist den Machern wichtiger.



Die Inszenierung der Action: 1+
Inszenierung der "Story": 6



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Boah ey, Bioshock, hör mir auf. Ich hab beide Teile gespielt und einer war beschissener als der andere.
> Noch was davon rühre ich garantiert nicht an.



Dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen.
Ich fand Bioshock 1+2 klasse. Alleine schon die Atmosphäre der Unterwasserstadt war großartig eingefangen
Ich glaube mittlerweile du spielst nur Anno und Modern Warfare, oder


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Definitiv.



Ansichtssache.
Früher hat er mir auch gut gefallen, inzwischen nicht mehr so.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Mist daran. dadurch geht jegliche Spieltiefe verloren.



Finde ich nicht, ich mag die Reihe eher als andere, aber so viele andere gibts ja auch nicht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, es geht sich nur darum möglichst viele Typen platt zu machen. Ohne Taktik und System. Langweilig.



Natürlich kannst du auch taktisch vorgehen, aber wozu, wenn man draufhalten kann?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Inszenierung der Action: 1+
> Inszenierung der "Story": 6



Finde ich überhaupt nicht, die Action ist sehr gut, die Inszenierung sehr gut, die Musik ist gut, die Story abgegriffen aber vertretbar (angesichts dessen dass die anderen es nicht besser machen).
Die Spielzeit ist zu kurz, das Game Play überzeugend, die Grafik ausbaufähig.
Insgesamt eine gute Reihe. Halt auch, weils keine Konkurrenz mehr gibt, Medal of Honor war ja nichts.
Dabei fand ich die ersten Medal of Honor Teile (mit der Quake 3 Engine) sowas von geil. Schade, dass sie das mit dem letzen so verhunzt haben.


----------



## batmaan (28. Januar 2012)

Batman ist kein Mist! Was will ich mit mit einem stumpfen Shooter, trotz einer guten story ( wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ). Stumpfes Geballer ohne Taktik wäre mir auch zu blöd.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Batman ist kein Mist!


 
Welche Waffen hat er denn?


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Waffen hat er denn?


 
Einige, aber eben ohne Projektil.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Waffen hat er denn?



Jede Menge.

EDIT 

Blizzard beschreibt es perfekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Dann erzählt doch mal und was heißt hier ohne Projektil?
Etwas der Batwurfstern oder was?
Ich will feuern nicht werfen.


----------



## ph1driver (28. Januar 2012)

Konsole vs. PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Konsole vs. PC


 
Darum geht es doch.
Reicht es nicht Batman an der Konsole zu spielen?
Die Waffen sind die gleichen, ohne Controller kannst du den Knaben eh nicht steuern.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht es doch.
> Reicht es nicht Batman an der Konsole zu spielen?
> Die Waffen sind die gleichen, ohne Controller kannst du den Knaben eh nicht steuern.




Warum? Es wäre verdammt schade wenn dieser Titel den PClern vorenthalten worden wäre. Das Ding war immerhin eines der Highlights 2011.
Und für Action Adventures wie Batman oder auch Assassin's Creed ist der Controller nun mal wirklich gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist ja eben, reicht es nicht ihn an der Konsole zu spielen, muss man sich das Spiel extra für den PC kaufen?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist ja eben, reicht es nicht ihn an der Konsole zu spielen, muss man sich das Spiel extra für den PC kaufen?



Ja warum denn nicht????
Full-HD, DX11, höher aufgelöste Texturen, hohe Fps. 
Warum soll ich es für die PS3 kaufen, wenn ich es in besserer Qualität auf dem PC genießen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Weil es Bugs ohne Ende hat?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

Bugs können behoben werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bugs können behoben werden.


 
Jop, bei einigen Games wartet man heute noch darauf, dass sie behoben werden.
Frag mal GTA 4 Spieler. 
Ich kann mich z.B. nicht daran erinnern, dass es auf der Konsole solche Bugs gab.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, bei einigen Games wartet man heute noch darauf, dass sie behoben werden.
> Frag mal GTA 4 Spieler.
> Ich kann mich z.B. nicht daran erinnern, dass es auf der Konsole solche Bugs gab.



Hm. Ich hab Arkham City ohne Probleme durch (nach dem ersten Patch). GTA funktioniert ebenfalls.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Ich hab Arkham City ohne Probleme durch (nach dem ersten Patch). GTA funktioniert ebenfalls.


 
Und du bist also jetzt die Allgemeinheit?


----------



## batmaan (28. Januar 2012)

Batman Arkham City ohne Probleme 10 std. gezockt. Allgemeinheit ( Amazon ) behauptet das selbe. Und du hast das Spiel nie gespielt, wie kannst du dann sagen, dass es bugs hat? 

Batman Arkham city sieht aufm Pc selbst auf dx9 besser aus als auf der Konsole, PhysX sag ich nur. Warum also für die Konsole kaufen, wenn es für den Pc besser und günstiger ist? ( höchstens wegen windoof live )

Außerdem braucht man nicht in jedem Videospiel waffen. Das wäre auch total stumpf wenn man jedes Spiel zu einem sinnlosen Ballerspiel ala cod macht.


----------



## spionkaese (28. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht es doch.
> Reicht es nicht Batman an der Konsole zu spielen?
> Die Waffen sind die gleichen, ohne Controller kannst du den Knaben eh nicht steuern.


Also ich habs auch ohne Controller fast durchgespielt


----------



## Rizzard (29. Januar 2012)

Natürlich kann man die Batman-Teile mit Tasta+Maus zocken. Wenn man es leicht komfortabler haben will greift man eben zum Pad. Quanti macht hier eben ein kleines Fass auf. Aber er mag ja eh nur einen bescheidenen Teil der Spielekunst.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und du bist also jetzt die Allgemeinheit?



So wie du für gewöhnlich.
Außerdem habe ich das nicht gesagt, sondern nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen wiedergegeben!


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

Also ich find der Pc ist vor allem in Sachen Shooter, Strategie und RPGS sowie MMORPGS ganz klar vorne, bei jeglichen Sport,Renn oder BeatEMup Spielen liegt in meinen Augen jedoch die Konsole vorne.
GTA IV z.b finde ich auch auf der Konsole wesentlich geiler als auf dem PC.
Naja wie schon erwähnt beides hat vor sowie Nachteile, der größte Vorteil bei einer Konsole ist jedoch man kann sich ohne Gedanken jedes Spiel kaufen ohne hoffen zu müssen ob es überhaupt anständig läuft


----------



## orca113 (29. Januar 2012)

Jo,Disc rein und abgehts  aber ich denke mal das die Konsolen HTPCs immer ähnlicher werden.Bietet sich ja auch an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir grade das Blutooth Gamepad von Gametel angesehen und das war's wohl mit den Handhelds. Nach 3DS und PS Vita wird wohl keins mehr kommen, weil die preislich nicht mithalten können.


----------



## orca113 (29. Januar 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Auch deren Gamesangebot ist schlecht bis miserabel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Januar 2012)

Dass es kaum Games für die neuen Handhelds gibt liegt daran, dass sie ja neu sind, aber da die meisten Spiele, wenn überhaupt etwas, 0,79€ kosten, wird sich das Angebot von Sony und Nintendo wohl auf's Smartphone verlagern müssen.


----------



## batmaan (29. Januar 2012)

jop, finde ich auch. Wer kauft sich schon für 40 euro ein Spiel für eine zwischendurch Konsole wenn man fast genau so viel Spaß mit einem 80 cent Spiel haben kann für ein Smartphone ( was ja fast jeder hat ) und die Konsole dann noch für 200 Euro man dazu kaufen müsste. 
Aber die Smartphones werden nicht die "echten" Konsolen oder PCs ablösen können.


----------



## Primer (29. Januar 2012)

Also ich sehe da nur Sony mit ihrer PSP in not. Denn wen wir ehrlich sind, so ist der 3DS vorrangig mit Titeln bestückt die man als "für Kinder geeignet" bezeichnen kann und welche Eltern kaufen ihrem Kind bitte ein 400€+ Smartphone? Der DS wird auch zukünftig eine Relevanz im Mobilen Sektor haben, auch wenn diese nicht mehr so groß ist wie bisher. Zumal Nintendo auch für frische Ideen bekannt ist und sicher nicht tatenlos zuschaut wie die Smartphones das große Geschäft machen. Da kommt sicher was um sich auch zukünftig von diesen abzuheben. Die Vita zeigt aber bereits das ein HighEnd Gerät mit hohem Preis bei weitem nicht soviel Anklang findet und das wird sich auch weltweit so fortsetzen denke ich. 
Wobei mir kanns ja egal sein, ich habe eigentlich keine Verwendung mehr für solche Geräte. Wenn ich sowas wirklich mal benötige, weil ich weiß das ich irgendwo ne weile festsitze, kommt der touch mit oder es wird halt gelesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Januar 2012)

Das Problem bei den Handhelds ist ja, dass sie ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt bleiben sollten, während jedes Jahr neue und schnellere Handys raus kommen, d.h. dass billigere Handys auch entsprechende Games abspielen können. 

3D gibt es ja jetzt schon bei Handys und wenn sich das verbreiten sollte, verliert der 3DS seinen einzigen Vorteil, denn die verbaute Hardware ist ja nichts besonderes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

Heute sind Pads schon schneller als der 3DS und so schnell wie die sich weiter entwickeln, dauert das nicht lange, bis sie die Konsolen überholt haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Januar 2012)

Ja, nur ist man mit dem Pad nicht so oft unterwegs, wie mit dem Smartphone und den Controller bringt man auch noch halbwegs unter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

Ich bezog das jetzt auch auf Konsolen, die zu Hause stehen.
Die Pads sind technisch schon sehr nah und ich denke, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert, bis sie die Konsolen überholt haben und nachdem, was die neuen Konsolen technisch bieten sollen, sind die Pads auch nicht mehr davon so weit weg.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2012)

Jein, die Konsolen werden zwar auch abgelöst werden, aber durch Tablet-Hardware, die in TVs verbaut ist, denn dann bräuchte man ja nur noch einen Controller dazu kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Jein, die Konsolen werden zwar auch abgelöst werden, aber durch Tablet-Hardware, die in TVs verbaut ist, denn dann bräuchte man ja nur noch einen Controller dazu kaufen.



Möglicherweise aber auch eher umgekehrt. Das Tablet selber ist der Controller und und sendet die Bilder drahtlos per Wireless HDMI ans TV.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2012)

Hey, lass mir die Hoffnung, dass so ein bescheuerter Controller nicht Standard wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube absolut nicht, dass der 3DS die letzte mobile Nintendo Konsole wird. Höchstens die PSVita der letzte Sony Handheld. Warum? Der 3DS hatte zwar seine Startschwierigkeiten, bricht mittlerweile aber Verkaufsrekorde und hat sich zu einem echten Hit entwickelt. Sobald die PSVita ordentlich im Preis gesenkt wird, kann bei ihr das selbe passieren.

Ihr glaubt aber nicht, dass der 3DS die letzte Handheldkonsole wird, wenn er sich in den nächsten 6 Jahren ebenfalls 150 Millionen mal verkauft?! (so wie der DS)


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2012)

Aber Nintendo schreibt seit längerer Zeit sehr hohe Verluste.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Aber Nintendo schreibt seit längerer Zeit sehr hohe Verluste.


 
Ja, das mag sein. Die Wii dümpelt seit einiger Zeit vor sich hin und der 3DS ist immer noch in der Herstellung zu teuer. Die Wii ist natürlich nicht mehr zu retten, der 3DS soll aber innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate profitabel und der Bilanz zuträglich werden.

Außerdem hat Nintendo jahrelang Gewinne eingefahren, die sind dick genug. Mit der WiiU sollte sich das alles wieder ändern. Sollte die WiiU zu einem ähnlichen Hit werden wie die Wii, könnt ihr mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass die 8. Konsolengeneration nicht die letzte war. 

Ich finde diesen ganzen Smartphonekram im Augenblick sowieso extrem überbewertet. Hat man auf einem Smartphone eine Bewegungssteuerung wie Wiimote, Move oder Kinect? Hat man dort Spiele, die eine gute Story bieten und die man viel mit Freunden spielen kann? Hat man eine ordentliche Steuerung? NEIN!

Leute, die auf dem PC oder der Konsole immer gespielt haben und Core-Games mögen, sind extrem zahlreich, nach wie vor. Die werden nicht alle einfach die Gewohnheiten ändern, weils kleine Dümpelgames auf einem Smartphone gibt. Smartphonegames sind für Zwischendurch, haben aber nicht im Mindesten mit den Konsolen und PCs zu tun.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Controller von Gametel kann man das Smartphone wie ein Handheld benutzen und bei der Anzahl an Billiggames, bei denen manche sogar ganz gut sind (z.B. Final Fantasy), werden sich viele kaum noch extra einen Handheld kaufen. 

Nintendo hat zwar ein paar starke Marken, aber die alleine werden kaum reichen, denn wenn die Umsatzzahlen der Spiele von Drittherstellern nicht reichen, werden die auf's Smartphone wechseln, denn dort wächst die Zahl der Kunden ständig. 

Diese Entwicklung finde ich zwar nicht gut, aber ich kann daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

Na ja, Nintendo hat allerdings einen gewissen "Kinderbonus". Kinder unter 10 Jahren haben für gewöhnlich kein Gaming-fähiges Touchscreen-Smartphone (glaube ich zumindest). Und da sind dann halt seit vielen Jahren die portablen Nintendo Konsolen die erste Wahl.

Siehe beispielsweise hier das Cats & Dogs Bundle:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00..._rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=271238087&pf_rd_i=537187031


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Januar 2012)

Tatsache ist trotzdem, dass der 3DS bis dato ein Verkaufserfolg ist. Viele Leute wollen sich also sehr wohl noch einen Handheld kaufen. Die Spiele und die Steuerung sind einfach wertiger, besser, spaßiger. Daran wird sich so schnell nichts ändern.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich finde Smartphones zum Zocken ungeeingent genauso ein 3ds. Die Dinger sind viel zu klein, wenn man die wenigstens über den TV laufen lassen und einen Xbox360 Pad verwenden könnte wäre es vertretbar. 
Bin aber auch aus dem Alter für Kinder ist das bestimmt super.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, Nintendo hat allerdings einen gewissen "Kinderbonus". Kinder unter 10 Jahren haben für gewöhnlich kein Gaming-fähiges Touchscreen-Smartphone (glaube ich zumindest). Und da sind dann halt seit vielen Jahren die portablen Nintendo Konsolen die erste Wahl.
> 
> Siehe beispielsweise hier das Cats & Dogs Bundle:
> 
> 3DS Bundles: Konsole + Spiel: Nintendo 3DS: Amazon.de: Games


Wenn die Games auch auf dem iPod Touch, MP3 Player, oder Mini-Tablet laufen, ist es auch kindertauglich. 


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Tatsache ist trotzdem, dass der 3DS bis dato ein Verkaufserfolg ist. Viele Leute wollen sich also sehr wohl noch einen Handheld kaufen. Die Spiele und die Steuerung sind einfach wertiger, besser, spaßiger. Daran wird sich so schnell nichts ändern.


So schnell wird das auch wieder nicht passieren, aber die Spieleentwickler gehen dort hin, wo am meisten Kohle rein kommt. Das sieht man ja beim PC, der zwar technisch besser ist, aber bei den Spielen oft benachteiligt wird. 


stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich finde Smartphones zum Zocken ungeeingent genauso ein 3ds. Die Dinger sind viel zu klein, wenn man die wenigstens über den TV laufen lassen und einen Xbox360 Pad verwenden könnte wäre es vertretbar.
> Bin aber auch aus dem Alter für Kinder ist das bestimmt super.


Zumindest bei Android Handys funktioniert es, dass man das Handy am TV anschließt und mit dem Controller von Gametel zockt.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn die Games auch auf dem iPod Touch, MP3 Player, oder Mini-Tablet laufen, ist es auch kindertauglich.



1. Ein iPod Touch ist teurer als das 3DS und nicht so auf "kinderfreundlich" getrimmt.
2. Auf den wenigsten MP3 Playern kann man vernünftig spielen, vor allen Dingen im Vergleich zum 3DS.
3. Mini Tablets sind, wenn sie wirklich Gaming-tauglich sein sollen, ebenfalls zu teuer und auch nicht so kinderfreundlich.

Ich rede halt von Grundschulkindern und da wird wohl auch in Zukunft kaum ein Weg an Nintendo vorbeiführen.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2012)

Ähm, wer will denn eigentlich auf einem Tablet, Smartphone, Ipod usw zocken?
Selbst wenn sie technisch besser werden, ist eine Konsole oder PC doch noch Jahre besser zum zocken geeignet.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ähm, wer will denn eigentlich auf einem Tablet, Smartphone, Ipod usw zocken?


 
Ich definitiv nicht. Auf iPhone oder iPad macht es mir persönlich keinen Spaß zu zocken.
Ich brauche zum spielen was handfestes und keine virtuelle Steuereinheit auf einem Touchscreen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, wer will denn eigentlich auf einem Tablet, Smartphone, Ipod usw zocken?
> Selbst wenn sie technisch besser werden, ist eine Konsole oder PC doch noch Jahre besser zum zocken geeignet.


Der PC ist den Konsolen auch technisch überlegen, aber trotzdem liegt der Fokus vieler Entwickler bei den Konsolen, weil man da mehr Kohle machen kann. 

@Cook
Du darfst jetzt nicht das heutige Angebot an MP3 Playern und Co. her nehmen. So schnell wird sich das nicht ändern, aber wenn sich der Spielemarkt auf Smartphones und Tablets verlegt, wird sich auch das Hardwareangebot im Billigbereich anpassen.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So schnell wird sich das nicht ändern, aber wenn sich der Spielemarkt auf Smartphones und Tablets verlegt, wird sich auch das Hardwareangebot im Billigbereich anpassen.


 
Damit ein Smartphone im Spielemarkt durchkommt, müsste es aber stark an Grafikleistung zunehmen, und mit Fernseher (oder irgend einem größeren Bildschirm) und einer anderen Steuerung auffahren. Wäre es da nicht einfacher gleich bei den traditionellen Spielgeräten zu bleiben?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2012)

Ähm, wird wieder mal nur jeder zweite Beitrag von mir gelesen? 

Es gibt einen Blutooth Controller von Gametel, bei dem man das Smartphone aufstecken kann, oder man schließt es an den TV an und spielt dort mit dem Controller. 

Natürlich wäre da jetzt ein PC oder eine Konsole besser, aber wenn es um eine Neuanschaffung geht, könnten die Casual Gamer alles kaputt machen, denn wenn die breite Masse keine Konsolen und PCs kauft, ist es fraglich, ob die Core Gamer ausreichen, um weiterhin neue Hardware auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre da jetzt ein PC oder eine Konsole besser, aber wenn es um eine Neuanschaffung geht, könnten die Casual Gamer alles kaputt machen, denn wenn die breite Masse keine Konsolen und PCs kauft, ist es fraglich, ob die Core Gamer ausreichen, um weiterhin neue Hardware auf den Markt zu bringen.



Tja, nur das Casual-Gamer gerne mit mehreren Leuten vor dem Big-Screen rumturnen. Das dürfte mit Smartphones und Tablets schwierig zu realisieren sein, wenn einer ein iPhone, der andere eine Android Phone und der dritte ein Windows Mobile Phone hat. Auch Fifa Matches oder Coop Games stelle ich mir da schwierig vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, nur das Casual-Gamer gerne mit mehreren Leuten vor dem Big-Screen rumturnen. Das dürfte mit Smartphones und Tablets schwierig zu realisieren sein, wenn einer ein iPhone, der andere eine Android Phone und der dritte ein Windows Mobile Phone hat


 
Bis dahin läuft alles über Apps und die Apps finden sich online und dann kann man gegeneinander spielen, jeder mit seinem Kram.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> ... denn wenn die breite Masse keine Konsolen und PCs kauft, ist es fraglich, ob die Core Gamer ausreichen, um weiterhin neue Hardware auf den Markt zu bringen.


 
Ich denke der Highend-Markt wird es irgend wann sehr schwer haben. Aber preiswerte Konsolen mit akzeptabler Midrange-HW werden sich noch viele Jahre gut verkaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bis dahin läuft alles über Apps und die Apps finden sich online und dann kann man gegeneinander spielen, jeder mit seinem Kram.



Es dürfte schwierig werden über das Handy Netz die nötigen Bandbreiten und Transfervolumen zu erreichen um Services wie OnLive zu nutzen. 
Außerdem sind Hersteller wie Apple nicht gerade dafür bekannt, ihre eigenen Services auch für andere Plattformen zu öffnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Natürlich, sowas läuft ja auch immer schleichend ab, das dauert so einige Jahre, bis sich die Gesellschaft umstellt und die neuen Techniken entsprechend nutzt.
Heutige Konsolen sind ja auch mehr Multi Media Lösungen, das war früher auch nicht so und auch das entwickelt sich noch weiter. Irgendwann verschmelzen Konsolen und Smartphone miteinander.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es dürfte schwierig werden über das Handy Netz die nötigen Bandbreiten und Transfervolumen zu erreichen um Services wie OnLive zu nutzen.
> Außerdem sind Hersteller wie Apple nicht gerade dafür bekannt, ihre eigenen Services auch für andere Plattformen zu öffnen



Ich rede auch vom Internet.
Keine Gruppe, die im selben Raum ist und Wlan zur Verfügung hat, spielt über das Handy Netz.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich, sowas läuft ja auch immer schleichend ab, das dauert so einige Jahre, bis sich die Gesellschaft umstellt und die neuen Techniken entsprechend nutzt.
> Heutige Konsolen sind ja auch mehr Multi Media Lösungen, das war früher auch nicht so und auch das entwickelt sich noch weiter. Irgendwann verschmelzen Konsolen und Smartphone miteinander.



Trotzdem wird es Cross-Plattform-Online-Gaming zwischen iOS und Android wohl nie geben. 



> Ich rede auch vom Internet.
> Keine Gruppe, die im selben Raum ist und Wlan zur Verfügung hat, spielt über das Handy Netz.



Was bringt es denn dann auf einem Smartphone zu spielen, wenn WLAN vorausgesetzt wird? Dann kann man auch weiterhin auf stationären Konsolen mit Controllern spielen. Bei mir zuhause bekäme jedenfalls niemand meinen WLAN Schlüssel.
Außerdem braucht man dann immer noch einen schnellen Internetzugang.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird es Cross-Plattform-Online-Gaming zwischen iOS und Android wohl nie geben.



In einigen Jahren ist iOS nur noch Nische. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was bringt es denn dann auf einem Smartphone zu spielen, wenn WLAN vorausgesetzt wird? Dann kann man auch weiterhin auf stationären Konsolen mit Controllern spielen.


 
Weil niemand mehr Lust hat extra die Konsole anzuwerfen, dauert zu lange und Wlan hast du ja nicht nur zu Hause, auch an öffentlichen Orten.
In einigen Jahren werden große Städte mit Hot Spots zugebaut sein, dann ist es so wie in Taipeh oder Seoul.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Jahren ist iOS nur noch Nische.



Wohl kaum.



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Weil niemand mehr Lust hat extra die Konsole anzuwerfen, dauert zu lange



Seit wann dauert es lange eine Konsole zu starten?



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wlan hast du ja nicht nur zu Hause, auch an öffentlichen Orten.
> In einigen Jahren werden große Städte mit Hot Spots zugebaut sein, dann ist es so wie in Taipeh oder Seoul.



In unserem Ort gibt es bei 6000 Einwohnern nicht einen WLAN Hotspot. Frag mal Nailgun wie es in seinem Ort aussieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wohl kaum.



Warte es ab



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Seit wann dauert es lange eine Konsole zu starten?



Ein Handy ist schon an.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> In unserem Ort gibt es bei 6000 Einwohnern nicht einen WLAN Hotspot. Frag mal Nailgun wie es in seinem Ort aussieht.


 
Es gibt Orte, die immer unterversorgt bleiben, ist halt so.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Seit wann dauert es lange eine Konsole zu starten?


 
Vorallem dürfte das mit neuen Generationen auch schneller gehen. Vielleicht kommen die nächsten Konsolen mit einer Boot-SSD auf den Markt.

Ich stell mir als nächstes einfach vor, das Smartphones oder Tablets mit Konsolen zusammenarbeiten in vielerlei Hinsicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird es Cross-Plattform-Online-Gaming zwischen iOS und Android wohl nie geben.


Wer will das schon? 

Mein Ort ist bei allem unterversorgt, egal ob Hotspots, genetische Vielfalt, oder Intelligenz. 

Der Controller von Gametel funktioniert zwar besser mit Android, aber er läuft auch mit iOS, also braucht man ja nur den Controller mit nehmen, wenn man jemanden besucht und schon ist es egal, welche Plattform an dem TV hängt. 
Unterwegs ist es auch egal, ob iOS oder Android, denn heute beschwert sich ja auch keiner, dass man nicht mit PSP und DS gemeinsam zocken kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte es ab



Höchstens insofern, als das iOS und MacOS miteinander verschmelzen.



> Ein Handy ist schon an.



Die paar Sekunden Unterschied machen den Braten auch nicht fett.



> Es gibt Orte, die immer unterversorgt bleiben, ist halt so.



Wenigstens gibt es bei uns Kabelinternet. So habe ich zuhause 64000 Kbit, während sich mein Vater bei T-Online mit 1024 Kbit vergnügt



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mein Ort ist bei allem unterversorgt, egal ob Hotspots, genetische Vielfalt, oder Intelligenz.



Wenigstens die genetische Vielfalt ist bei uns gegeben. 20 Minuten fahren, schon steht man im Studentinnen-Viertel in Aachen



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir als nächstes einfach vor, das Smartphones oder Tablets mit Konsolen zusammenarbeiten in vielerlei Hinsicht.



Ja, das wäre schon möglich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2012)

So weit ich weiß kann sich das Sony Tablet heute schon mit der PS3 verbinden, aber das wird wohl ein exklusives Feature bleiben.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß kann sich das Sony Tablet heute schon mit der PS3 verbinden, aber das wird wohl ein exklusives Feature bleiben.


 
Vielleicht kann man irgend wann am Smartphone per Sprachsteuerung die Konsole starten lassen. Oder eben von unterwegs die Spiele einkaufen und der Download an der Konsole daheim startet umgehend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

In 5 Jahren schaltet niemand mehr die Konsole an, da ist sie schon im Fernseher drin, bzw. das Handy zieht sich die Spieldaten aus dem Netz und dann spielt man aufm Fernseher, Handy ist dabei gleichzeitig der Controller.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2012)

Das Handy ist als Controller untauglich, außer für Casual Games und wenn das Standard wird, werde ich reiner Retrogamer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Handy ist als Controller untauglich, außer für Casual Games und wenn das Standard wird, werde ich reiner Retrogamer.


 
Niemand kann die Entwicklung stoppen.
Heute sind Glare Displays und Klavierlack Standard beim Notebook, obwohl jeder das eigentlich beschissen findet.
Niemand wollte, dass die Games von der Konsole auf den PC portiert werden.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand kann die Entwicklung stoppen.
> Heute sind Glare Displays und Klavierlack Standard beim Notebook, obwohl jeder das eigentlich beschissen findet.
> Niemand wollte, dass die Games von der Konsole auf den PC portiert werden.



Zum glück bin ich kein niemand


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Zum glück bin ich kein niemand


 
Dann stopp mal die Entwicklung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand kann die Entwicklung stoppen.
> Heute sind Glare Displays und Klavierlack Standard beim Notebook, obwohl jeder das eigentlich beschissen findet.


Wo ist das denn Standard??


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn Standard??


 
Schau dich doch um, wo findest du bei Notebooks denn noch matte Displays?


----------



## Daxelinho (31. Januar 2012)

Aber wer spielt denn mit einem Notebook? Also so richtig.. Das geht doch nur mit einem gut ausgestattetem Desktop-PC, sind ja vom P/L-Verhältnis um Längen besser.. Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab: Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Wie viel Sinn macht eine solche Umfrage in einem (fast) nur für Themen an PC'ler gerichtetem Forum? Ich Wette in einem Forum für Konsolen sieht das ganze wieder ganz anders aus..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau dich doch um, wo findest du bei Notebooks denn noch matte Displays?



Es gibt nach wie vor genügend Notebooks mit mattem Display.
Grundsätzlich wird das gebaut, was sich verkauft. Apples Notebooks mit Glare-Displays sind Bestseller, also ziehen andere Hersteller nach. Nintendo hatte einen Megaerfolg mit der Bewegungssteuerung der Wii, also ziehen Sony und MS nach. Deswegen lässt sich auch nicht prognostizieren was in welcher Form geschehen wird, oder sich durchsetzen wird, denn dass entscheidet letztlich immer noch der Kunde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde Glare immer matt vorziehen. So jetzt steinigt mich


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich mag das Glare Display und den Klavierlack von meinem ASUS U3S.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Februar 2012)

Und ich mag die Glare Displays von meinen iMacs.


----------



## Primer (1. Februar 2012)

Ich mag die Glare's auch, da sieht das Bild so aus wie die Realität und dafür wird nicht mal Strom benötigt^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Februar 2012)

Ich mag sie auch. Klasse Schminkspiegel, aber als Monitor eher weniger geeignet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2012)

Ja klar, als ob hier so viele wissen wie die Sonne in echt aussieht.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2012)

Ein Split der sich schminkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also ich würde Glare immer matt vorziehen. So jetzt steinigt mich


 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich mag das Glare Display und den Klavierlack von meinem ASUS U3S.


 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und ich mag die Glare Displays von meinen iMacs.


 


primerp12 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Glare's auch, da sieht das Bild so aus wie die Realität und dafür wird nicht mal Strom benötigt^^


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burn_out (3. Februar 2012)

EA scheint wieder etwas zurückzurudern mit dem Onlinepass. Freut mich

Syndicate Microsoft Xbox 360 News Aktuelles Microsoft Xbox 360 Syndicate Microsoft Xbox 360 News Aktuelles


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Februar 2012)

SSX soll mit einem Online Pass light kommen, den man sich kaufen kann, wenn man die MP Trophäen angezeigt haben will.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> SSX soll mit einem Online Pass light kommen, den man sich kaufen kann, wenn man die MP Trophäen angezeigt haben will.


 
Wenn sowas optional angeboten wird ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## Spone (5. Februar 2012)

seit der xbox 360 definitiv konsole, allerdings nicht mehr lange da die aktuelle konsolengrafik (bis auf wenige ausnahmen wie gears of war 3 oder forza 4) einfach nichts mehr bietet, daher wird jetzt erstmal auf einen neuen spiele pc gespart


----------



## batmaan (23. Februar 2012)

hatte die ps3 zum release eigentlich eine bessere Grafik als ein high end pc damals?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2012)

Nö.


----------



## Spone (24. Februar 2012)

der ps3 launch war eh der größte flop
bzw eigentlich die ganze konsole


----------



## ph1driver (24. Februar 2012)

Und wieso?


----------



## Spone (24. Februar 2012)

die schlechte architektur so das die vorteile der cell lediglich bei exclusivtitel ausgenutzt werden konnte, ansonsten sieht man bei multiplattformern grafisch keinen unterschied
dazu sind features wie partychats laut sony technisch nicht möglich aufgrund des fehlenden ram's
das psn ist eh ein schlechter witz und es hat jahre gedauert bis die spiele erstmal die qualität der xbox versionen bekommen haben (grafisch sowie fps)
und am ende sprechen lediglich eine hand voll exclusivtitel füe die 3ps3

ich meine sonst hätte ich nicht schon zwei ps3 konsolen gehabt die nach nicht mal einem jahr beide wieder verkauft wurden


----------



## stimpi2k4 (24. Februar 2012)

Die Xbox360 war mit dem ROD und der Lautstärke auch nicht gerade eine Vorbildliche Konsole.


----------



## DarkRider090 (24. Februar 2012)

am besten ist, war und bleibt einfach noch die gute alte PS1 !!!!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja ich habe noch eine. Die PSone war schon was ganz besonderes.
Ich finde nur meine alten Games nicht mehr.


----------



## DarkRider090 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich habe meine auch noch und ca. 30-35 Spiele dafür. Jedes mal Spielen ist einfach ein Erlebnis!


----------



## Sieben (24. Februar 2012)

die PSX war schon gut, habe auch noch eine (funktioniert noch, wenn man sie anwinkelt  ). Allerdings konnte ich mich nicht mit den Spielhüllen anfreunden, weil die doch sehr schnell kaputt gingen.

Smartphones und Spiele werden möglicherweise nur funktionieren, wenn man sie streamt z.B. bei OnLive. Ansonsten wird sich ein Spielehersteller kaum die Mühe machen, für jede Architektur zu programmieren, außer die Smartphones verfügen über eine Standadtrohleistung wie der PC sie hat, wo man über unsaubere Programmierung hinwegsehen kann  Zudem würde sich kaum jemand ein neues Smartphone kaufen, damit er ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen kann. Wird wohl dann wirklich über Apps laufen, da wie schon erwähnt die Hersteller der Betriebssysteme wohl kaum miteinander kooperieren werden.

So denk ich mir das zumindest.


----------



## Neox (26. Februar 2012)

Ist ja auch megagenial in einem PC Forum eine Umfrage bzgl. Konsolen zu machen.

Ganz ehrlich, auf dem PC zocken macht mir gerade keinen Spaß mehr. Es hat mir mal Spaß gemacht, aber aktuell ist flaute. Ich werfe  10 min ein Spiel an und habe kein Bock mehr. Deswegen wollte ich mir schon eine PS3 kaufen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Februar 2012)

Und Warum ?????????


----------



## Neox (26. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß es echt nicht. Vielleicht macht ja auf PS3 Zocken mehr Spaß ..


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Februar 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Ist ja auch megagenial in einem PC Forum eine Umfrage bzgl. Konsolen zu machen.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, auf dem PC zocken macht mir gerade keinen Spaß mehr. Es hat mir mal Spaß gemacht, aber aktuell ist flaute. Ich werfe  10 min ein Spiel an und habe kein Bock mehr. Deswegen wollte ich mir schon eine PS3 kaufen.


 
Geht mir exakt genau so. Deswegen habe ich mir gestern eine Xbox 360 gekauft.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Februar 2012)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich, auf dem PC zocken macht mir gerade keinen Spaß mehr. Es hat mir mal Spaß gemacht, aber aktuell ist flaute. Ich werfe  10 min ein Spiel an und habe kein Bock mehr. Deswegen wollte ich mir schon eine PS3 kaufen.



Geht mir auch so. Nach Skyrim und Kingdoms of Amalur habe ich echt den Kanal voll davon, irgendwelche Höhlen zu erforschen, aber aktuell gibt es auch nix neues, was mich interessieren würde.
Vielleicht werde ich jetzt endlich mal Heavy Rain auf der PS3 in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Spone (27. Februar 2012)

heavy rain ist ein top spiel, allerdings sieht man nach 5 stunden auch schon den abspann und der wiederspielwert hält sich leider auch in grenzen

@ chaoz gute wahl 
da kann ich nur gears of war 3 empfehlen


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Februar 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> heavy rain ist ein top spiel, allerdings sieht man nach 5 stunden auch schon den abspann und der wiederspielwert hält sich leider auch in grenzen


 
Das trifft nur in Teilen zu. Wenn man alle Trophäen will, muss man im Zweifel schon öfter zocken. ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Februar 2012)

Spone schrieb:
			
		

> heavy rain ist ein top spiel, allerdings sieht man nach 5 stunden auch schon den abspann und der wiederspielwert hält sich leider auch in grenzen
> 
> @ chaoz gute wahl
> da kann ich nur gears of war 3 empfehlen



Hatte schon vorher eine, die ist jedoch kaputt gegangen. Weil ich damals aber eh nur noch am PC gespielt habe, dachte ich, ich brauche keine neue Konsole. Was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja. 

Gears of War 3 konnte ich mal kurz anspielen, aber nicht wirklich weit. Das werde ich noch nachholen.


----------



## Primer (27. Februar 2012)

Eine sehr interessante wahl, das "öde, in langweiligen Dungeon rumkriech" -Spiel Skyrim gegen das "in 10x10 Meter Leveln, 5 dumme Ki Gegner brutal niederstreck" -Spiel GoW zu tauschen^^
Letzteres ist für mich der Inbergriff von "langweilig". Kauft doch wenigstens die interessanten Spiele, wobei da aus meiner sicht die PS3 eine wesentlich bessere Wahl darstellt (zB Heavy Rain).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mal mit allgemein weniger zocken? Wenn man "24/7" am PC sitzt und zockt ist es klar das es irgendwann langweilig wird 
Je weniger man spielt / spielen kann, desto spaßiger wird es.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit allgemein weniger zocken? Wenn man "24/7" am PC sitzt und zockt ist es klar das es irgendwann langweilig wird
> Je weniger man spielt / spielen kann, desto spaßiger wird es.



Jep. Da meine Frau aber momentan in der Klausur- bzw. Zwischenprüfungsphase ist und bis spät Abends lernen muss, habe ich einfach verdammt viel Zeit um zocken


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Februar 2012)

Hey ich zocke zur Zeit Alan Wake auf dem PC aber mit Pad und über TV, ist mal ne Abwechslung.FiFa 12 kann ich nicht über den TV zocken. Der ist zwar groß aber ich muss irgendwie immer näher ran (ich brauche keine Brille) Fifa ist aber auch kein Spiel, dass ich in zurück gelehnter haltung spielen kann.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Februar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine sehr interessante wahl, das "öde, in langweiligen Dungeon rumkriech" -Spiel Skyrim gegen das "in 10x10 Meter Leveln, 5 dumme Ki Gegner brutal niederstreck" -Spiel GoW zu tauschen^^
> Letzteres ist für mich der Inbergriff von "langweilig". Kauft doch wenigstens die interessanten Spiele, wobei da aus meiner sicht die PS3 eine wesentlich bessere Wahl darstellt (zB Heavy Rain).



Naja wenn du besser weißt was mir gefällt... wusste ich ja nicht, sorry.  
Ich würde schon ganz gerne Heavy Rain zocken, keine Frage, aber mir gefällt das PSN kein bisschen, daher fällt die PS3 weg.


----------



## red089 (27. Februar 2012)

Find ich grad ganz gut das ich nichts der einzige bin, mir machts am Computer ebenfalls kaum spaß mehr.
Kann schwer erklären, jedenfalls hab ich mir auch eine Xbox geholt, die ich leider direkt wieder einschicken musste wegen einen komischen Lüfterfehler, bekomm aber dank Amazon ne komplett neue .

Was ich bisher kurz auf der Xbox gespielt hatte war Alan Wake, gefällt mir ganz gut. Vll hol ich mir irgendein Call of Duty, das hab ich zwar auch am PC, aber da nervt es mich einfach extrem, ab und zu fängt das Spiel trotz potenter Hardware (Gtx 470, x6 1090t) an zu ruckeln -.- zwar nur kurz aber trotzdem. Ein kumpel von mir dreht sich einfach öfter kurz im kreis, also kaum spielbar, maus funktionert aber überall einwandfrei -.-. Mich suckt dass einfach extrem an, vorallem weil ich weiß das sich die Entwickler ein dreck um den Pc scheren und bugs ab und zu nicht ausgemerzt werden.....

Es macht kaum spaß mehr, werd mich auf jedenfall jetzt mehr spiele für die Xbox holen.


----------



## Primer (27. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Naja wenn du besser weißt was mir gefällt... wusste ich ja nicht, sorry.
> Ich würde schon ganz gerne Heavy Rain zocken, keine Frage, aber mir gefällt das PSN kein bisschen, daher fällt die PS3 weg.



Heyhey, ich habe nur festgestellt das du das eine "langweilige" Spiel gegen ein anderes "langweiliges" ersetzt hast. Soll heißen, mach dir nicht zu viel Hoffnung das dich der Xte Shooter da draußen länger bei der Stange hält, dererlei Gameplay ist in der Regel nochmal ne ganze Ecke monotoner wie ich finde.

@*red089*
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie deine Meinung nach der Umstellung auf die 360 ausfällt. Schreib mal, sobald du dich auf der 360 eingelebt hast.


----------



## red089 (27. Februar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> @*red089*
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie deine Meinung nach der Umstellung auf die 360 ausfällt. Schreib mal, sobald du dich auf der 360 eingelebt hast.


 
Hallo, ja werde ich machen. Allerdings gibts da sowieso ein problem mit der kompletten Umstellung. 2 Kumpels mit denen ich eigentlich immer Spiele, spielen noch am PC und werden vermutlich keine Xbox kaufen, somit habe ich leider keinen mit dem ich aktiv an der Xbox Spielen kann, vielleicht lerne ich leute kennen, aber so wies aussieht werde ich trotzdem noch am Pc spielen, da eben meine Kumpels noch drauf spielen.
Ich werd meine Meinung posten, Gruß.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ich würde auch ja auch von meinen Erfahrungen vom Umstieg von PC auf Konsole darlegen, aber diese wären wohl etwas verfälscht.  Als ich "umgestiegen" bin, hatte ich bereits dank eines üblen Defekts seit gut einem halben Jahr nicht mehr am PC gespielt. Mir kam die Konsole dann wie der Himmel vor.


----------



## ph1driver (27. Februar 2012)

Schließe mich hier auch mal an. Irgendwie macht mir das Spielen am PC auch nicht mehr so wirklich Spaß. Habe mir im Dezember eine 360 Slim 250GB Holiday Bundle mit Forza 3 u. Crysis 2 + 3 Monate Xbox Live Gold für 199€ gekauft. Finde auch das die Grafik jetzt nicht sooo viel Schlechter ist als am PC. Klar ist die Beleuchtung hier und da Schlechter und die Kantenglättung fehlt aber . Es ist nunmal eine Konsole und die Schaltet man mal schnell ein um ein bisschen zu Zocken und gut ist.

Gerade für jemanden der auf Racing, Adventures und Hack´n Slay Spiele steht, für den ist m.M.n eine Konsole eh besser geeignet. Shooter hingegen gehören für mich ganz klar auf den PC, aber auch* nur* wegen der Steuerung.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich finde man kann nicht Pauschal sagen PC oder Konsole. Denn ich selber Zocken seit ich klein bin Konsolen egal ob Handheld oder Santfeste. Der PC ist zwar Technisch überlegen aber trotzdem kann ich mir einige Spiele auf dem PC vorstellen. 

Spiele die ich nur auf Konsole Zocke, auch wenn es einige für PC gibt:

Metal Gear Solid Saga
Final Fantasy allgemein
Gran Turismo
Little Big Planet
Uncharted reihe
Haevy Rain

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es sehr gute Spiele für Konsole aber auch halt für den PC. Bestimmte Titel würde ich niemals auf der Konsole Spiele genauso auch anders rum. Ein Ego-Shooter gehört für mich auf den PC und ich würde mir auch nur in ausnahme Fällen einen für die Konsole kaufen, weil ich Persönlich die Steuerung zu schlecht finde dafür. Anders könnte ich mir Haevy Rain nicht für den PC vorstellen, da man da einfach vor der Konsole sitzen muss, weil die Steuerung dafür einfach besser ist man sich auch besser auf dem Sofa breit machen kann.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Februar 2012)

red089 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ja werde ich machen. Allerdings gibts da sowieso ein problem mit der kompletten Umstellung. 2 Kumpels mit denen ich eigentlich immer Spiele, spielen noch am PC und werden vermutlich keine Xbox kaufen, somit habe ich leider keinen mit dem ich aktiv an der Xbox Spielen kann, vielleicht lerne ich leute kennen, aber so wies aussieht werde ich trotzdem noch am Pc spielen, da eben meine Kumpels noch drauf spielen.
> Ich werd meine Meinung posten, Gruß.



Das ist für mich ein Grund auf die Konsole zu wechseln. 90% der Gamer die ich wirklich kenne hier aus der Umgebung spielen an der Konsole, dabei überwiegt die Xbox 360 stark. 

Am PC habe ich auch gute Bekannte, aber die kenne ich meist auch nur aus dem Internet.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch bei jedem anders ich kenne Konsolen Spieler und PC spieler. Viele haben doch beides kenne keinen der nur eine Konsole hat.


----------



## Torr Samaho (28. Februar 2012)

kommt aufs game an. ich finde konsolen generell besser für prügel- und rennspiele, pcs besser für shooter, rpg's und strategie. da ich nunmal hauptsächlich shooter spiele, ist meine wahl wohl klar, hauptsächlich der steuerung und anpassung wegen, noch weit vor der grafik. würde ich prügeln, wär's anders rum.
es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, beide systeme zu nutzen, nur die zeit dafür hätte ich gerne


----------



## ph1driver (28. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab hier jetzt ne PS2, eine Xbox360, eine Wii und halt den PC stehen. ja nachdem worauf ich gerade Bock habe.


----------



## Jobo0004a (28. Februar 2012)

Bestimmte Spiele sind auf einer Konsole einfach spaßiger, auch wenn du viel mit einem Gamepad ausgleichen kannst welches du einfach an deinem PC anschließt.

Insgesamt bevorzuge ich aber den PC, da er insgesamt einfach mehr Vorteile bietet. Man kann einfach mehr mit machen und das Surfen im Internet ist sehr viel entspannter. Außerdem muss man bei bestimmten Konsolen (XBOX) für das zocken im Internet mit anderen bezahlen.... Wääääh....

Im übrigen sehen Spiele (wenn eine Konsole schon recht alt ist, z.B. die PS3) auf´m PC einfach besser aus..... da man mit der Hardware mehr rausholen kann (wenn man aktuelle Hardware besitzt).


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2012)

Jobo0004a schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man bei bestimmten Konsolen (XBOX) für das zocken im Internet mit anderen bezahlen.... Wääääh....


 
Dafür hast dann aber auch keine Cheater, bzw. sogut wie keine


----------



## failix (28. Februar 2012)

Der Pc hat das größere Potential und die Konsoleros  machen uns Pc'lern die Titel kaputt!


----------



## Xrais (28. Februar 2012)

failix schrieb:


> Der Pc hat das größere Potential und die Konsoleros  machen uns Pc'lern die Titel kaputt!


 
was können konsolen spieler denn dafür das sich die games dafür besser verkaufen und so die entwickler lockt  ?
so eine dumme aussage ....

Viele Pcler die ich kenne geben ihr geld für hw aus und die games werden geladen und das wird ein ziemlich hoher prozentsatz der pc gamer sein auch wenn hier im forum natürlich alle super brav sind wie sie immer sagen


----------



## Rolk (28. Februar 2012)

Konsoleros haben bezüglich saugen die bösen PCler schon lange eingeholt. Da geben sich alle nicht viel.


----------



## Burn_out (28. Februar 2012)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich habe die Downloadzahlen aller Plattformen immer beobachtet die am Ende des Jahres immer auf computerbase oder so veröffentlicht werden. Ja, auf Konsolen gibt es viele  Kopierer, allerdings nicht annähernd soviele wie am PC.

Bezüglich des Umstiegs kann ich auch was dazu beitragen. 

Bei mir war es genauso. Ich hatte einen super potenten Gaming PC. Ich habe mir dann in den Foren die ganzen tollen Bilder angeschaut zu Games. Habe sie dann mal gestartet am PC und nach 5-10 Minuten einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt. Und so wurde der PC "missbraucht" rein für Internet gesurfe und ICQ. 

Dann habe ich mir eine Konsole gekauft ( erst die PS3, dann aber auf Xbox gewechselt, da dort das Onlineangebot um Welten besser 
ist). Anfangs war es echt nervig, GTA war aber auch ein Extremfall wo einem das fehlende AA echt aufgefallen ist.
Allerdings habe mich mit schlechterer Grafik abgefunden und den Spaß am spielen wiedergefunden.
Und nun zocke ich seit etwa 2 Jahren glücklich an der Xbox.


----------



## Dennis19 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine Xbox 360 Slim in Verwendung. und bin mittlerweile wieder zum guten alten PC zurückgekehrt. Der ausschlaggebende Grund hierfür war, dass die Konsole mit Dark Souls massive FPS-Einbrüche in diversen Gegenden hatte --> Das wäre mit einem PC nicht passiert! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## ph1driver (28. Februar 2012)

Dennis19 schrieb:


> Das wäre mit einem PC nicht passiert!



Kommt auf die Portierung und den PC an.


----------



## Rolk (28. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich habe die Downloadzahlen aller Plattformen immer beobachtet die am Ende des Jahres immer auf computerbase oder so veröffentlicht werden. Ja, auf Konsolen gibt es viele  Kopierer, allerdings nicht annähernd soviele wie am PC.



Die Zeiten sind vorbei:

Spiele-Raubkopien: Konsolen legen deutlich zu


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

> was können konsolen spieler denn dafür das sich die games dafür besser verkaufen und so die entwickler lockt  ?
> so eine dumme aussage ....


 
Ja, was können die _Käufer_ dafür, dass etwas _gekauft_ wird?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Februar 2012)

Sollen jetzt Consoleros für Consoleros verantwortlich sein?


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Februar 2012)

Ihr könnt Konsolengamer ja mit der Peitsche dazu zwingen, einen 1000 € Gamer-PC zu kaufen und anschließend Steam zu nutzen.


----------



## Rolk (29. Februar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ihr könnt Konsolengamer ja mit der Peitsche dazu zwingen, einen 1000 € Gamer-PC zu kaufen und anschließend Steam zu nutzen.



Wozu? Das erledigt die nächste Konsolengeneration schon selber, von wegen Steampflicht und vergleichbares.
 Und lass doch bitte mal diesen 1000€ Gamer-PC Mythos stecken.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Februar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ihr könnt Konsolengamer ja mit der Peitsche dazu zwingen, einen 1000 € Gamer-PC zu kaufen und anschließend Steam zu nutzen.


 
OK, ich fange dann schon mal an die Peitschen zu kaufen. Was ist eucht den lieber die Normale? JESUS oder die Neunschwänzige?



Xrais schrieb:


> was können konsolen spieler denn dafür das sich die games dafür besser verkaufen und so die entwickler lockt  ?
> so eine dumme aussage ....
> 
> Viele Pcler die ich kenne geben ihr geld für hw aus und die games werden geladen und das wird ein ziemlich hoher prozentsatz der pc gamer sein auch wenn hier im forum natürlich alle super brav sind wie sie immer sagen


 
Und was zur Hölle ist mit den PS2/3 oder gar RodBox Gamern mit Brenchip bzw. Kopie Chip? Die sind dann besser als die PCler die saugen? Ich denke nicht! 

Warum müssen den die Konsoler den die Games kaufen, und die Verkaufszahlen nach oben treiben?
Kannst du mir das sagen? Wer hat jetzt die blödere Aussage gemacht?! Ehhh ich glaube das warst du!


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Februar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wozu? Das erledigt die nächste Konsolengeneration schon selber, von wegen Steampflicht und vergleichbares.
> Und lass doch bitte mal diesen 1000€ Gamer-PC Mythos stecken.


 
Naja, ich hab mir bei Geizhals mal einen für mich akzeptablen PC zusammengesucht, da hätte ich bei 1050 € blechen müssen, wohlgemerkt ohne SSD oder High-End Karte.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Februar 2012)

Habe mir mal einen TV für die Konsole ausgesucht 2500€ was sagt du jetzt?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Februar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab mir bei Geizhals mal einen für mich akzeptablen PC zusammengesucht, da hätte ich bei 1050 € blechen müssen, wohlgemerkt ohne SSD oder High-End Karte.


 
Was auch immer du dir da zusammengebaut hast, ich komme mit guter Hardware die weit weit weit über der Rechenkraft der PS3/XBOX360 liegt auf max 600€ im Moment! OK Mit Tower etc. und extra Wünschen hier und da sind es dann 700€. 
Aber errinern wir uns zurück... was hat die PS3 zum Start gekostet? 499€/599€ wenn ich nicht ganz irre?

Also komm hör auf mit dem 1000€ Quark, wer sparen möchte kann das auch machen. 
Spieletauglich! Aktuell: 150€(Graka) + 60€ (MB) + 90€ (CPU) + 60€ (NT) + Case 50€ macht bei mir ca. 410€ / Achtung ich sagte Spieletauglich nicht High END! DIE PS3 ist auch nicht HIGH END sonder viel zu alt!
Bildschirm rechne ich nicht mit den diesen brauchen wir ja bei der PS3/XBOX auch und was man dort ausgeben möchte bleibt einem selbst überlassen!

EDIT: OS = 60 - 100€ macht in Summe 510€ im Ernstfall!


----------



## Spone (29. Februar 2012)

und wieviel hättest du zb 2006 für einen rechner bezahlt der gears of war in dieser grafikpracht dargestellt hätte wie die xbox 360?
sicherlich keine 400€
genauso wird es mit der next gen sein, da wird ein vergleichsweise schneller rechner auch wieder das doppelte der konsole kosten


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Was auch immer du dir da zusammengebaut hast, ich komme mit guter Hardware die weit weit weit über der Rechenkraft der PS3/XBOX360 liegt auf max 600€ im Moment! OK Mit Tower etc. und extra Wünschen hier und da sind es dann 700€.
> Aber errinern wir uns zurück... was hat die PS3 zum Start gekostet? 499€/599€ wenn ich nicht ganz irre?
> 
> Also komm hör auf mit dem 1000€ Quark, wer sparen möchte kann das auch machen.
> ...



Ja, eine Konsole hat man dann aber auch um die 5 Jahre. Das ist dann eine einmalige Investition. Wie oft Rüstet man in der Zeit seinen Rechner auf oder um.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Februar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Wie oft Rüstet man in der Zeit seinen Rechner auf oder um.



Genau kann man das zwar natürlich nicht sagen, aber hier in den Kaufberatungsthreads sind schon viele Leute unterwegs, die ihre Hardware in sehr regelmäßigen Abständen erneuern z.B. alle zwei Jahre eine neue Graka. So dürften beispielsweise wohl die wenigsten noch eine Graka von vor 5 Jahren im Rechner haben (Geforce 8xxx, Radeon HD 3xxx) und auch die Core 2 Duos sind hier im Forum nicht mehr all zu oft anzutreffen.


----------



## Rolk (29. Februar 2012)

Und wieder von vorne. 




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab mir bei Geizhals mal einen für  mich akzeptablen PC zusammengesucht, da hätte ich bei 1050 € blechen  müssen, wohlgemerkt ohne SSD oder High-End Karte.



Dann ist es mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel wie du mit einer Konsole zufrieden sein kannst. 




Spone schrieb:


> und wieviel hättest du zb 2006 für einen rechner  bezahlt der gears of war in dieser grafikpracht dargestellt hätte wie  die xbox 360?
> sicherlich keine 400€
> genauso wird es mit der next gen sein, da wird ein vergleichsweise  schneller rechner auch wieder das doppelte der konsole kosten



Sei froh, wenn die neuen Konsolen anfangs mit heutigen Mittelklasse-PCs mithalten können. Was bisher durchgesickert ist lässt nicht auf mehr hoffen. 




ph1driver schrieb:


> Ja, eine Konsole hat man dann aber auch um die 5 Jahre. Das ist dann eine einmalige Investition. Wie oft Rüstet man in der Zeit seinen Rechner auf oder um.


 
Am PC kannst du auch 5 Jahre Stillstand haben, wenn man denn will.


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

Ist bei mir ja auch so. Habe erst letzte Woche wieder 70€ für eine neue Lüftersteuerrung und Lüfter ausgegeben. Dann brauch man wieder ne neue GraKa o. CPU, mal eine neue oder Größere FP usw.

Wenn ich jetzt mal so überlege, wenn man mal von 5 Jahren ausgeht, was ich da an Kohle in meinem/n PC/S versenkt habe. Da hätte ich mir mehrere PS3 und 360 von kaufen können.


----------



## Tiz92 (29. Februar 2012)

Abgesehen vom Nintendo 64 und vielleicht Gamecube klar PC!!

Ich bin ein Nerd, bin froh darüber ein Nerd zu sein und werde immer ein Nerd bleiben. Nerds 4 ever!!!


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Am PC kannst du auch 5 Jahre Stillstand haben, wenn man denn will.



Ne eben nicht. Weil dann ein Spiel kommt das man gerne Zocken möchte, es aber nicht kann, weil der Konsolenport so schlecht ist das der PC bald die Doppelte oder Dreifache Leistung der Konsole braucht. Sag ja nur GTA.

Also muss wieder ne neue GraKa her und CPU, dann evtl. noch mehr Ram.

Bei der Konsole haust du die DVD rein und jut is. Da brauch ich mir keinen Kopp darum zu machen ob es Läuft oder nicht, da weiß ich dann das es geht.

ps:Ich Zocke auch Lieber am PC, so ist das ja nicht.


----------



## Rolk (29. Februar 2012)

Dann muss man sich halt angewöhnen die Grafik auch mal zu reduzieren anstatt aufzurüsten. Also Auflösung runter und AA+AF aus. An der Konsole hat man ja auch nichts besseres.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Februar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Dann muss man sich halt angewöhnen die Grafik auch mal zu reduzieren anstatt aufzurüsten. Also Auflösung runter und AA+AF aus. An der Konsole hat man ja auch nichts besseres.



Dann kann man auch direkt auf der Konsole spielen. PC Gaming bei niedriger Auflösung und ohne AA/AF ist ja nun auch nicht das Wahre, da man dann die technischen Stärken des PCs verschenkt...
Ich persönlich zocke auf dem PC nur wegen den technischen Vorteilen. Wenn es die nicht gäbe, dann würde ich nur auf meiner PS3 spielen.


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

Finde das es am PC schlechter aussieht wenn ich die Auflösung runterschraube als wenn ich an der Konsole Spiele.


----------



## Rolk (29. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch direkt auf der Konsole spielen. PC Gaming bei niedriger Auflösung und ohne AA/AF ist ja nun auch nicht das Wahre, da man dann die technischen Stärken des PCs verschenkt...
> Ich persönlich zocke auf dem PC nur wegen den technischen Vorteilen. Wenn es die nicht gäbe, dann würde ich nur auf meiner PS3 spielen.



Klar, aber am PC hat man wenigstens verschiedene Optionen.
Ich persönlich zocke auf dem PC unter anderem auch wegen seiner technischen Vorteile, aber auch weil mir Gamepads zuwieder sind und weil es die meisten meiner Lieblingsspiele einfach nicht auf Konsole gibt. Naja und noch aus ein paar anderen Gründen, aber ich will jetzt keine Aufsätze schreiben. 




ph1driver schrieb:


> Finde das es am PC schlechter aussieht wenn ich  die Auflösung runterschraube als wenn ich an der Konsole  Spiele.


 
Nicht am selben Ausgabegerät auf die selbe Entfernung.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Februar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> aber auch weil mir Gamepads zuwieder sind und weil es die meisten meiner Lieblingsspiele einfach nicht auf Konsole gibt.



I  my Gamepad


----------



## Primer (29. Februar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Ne eben nicht. Weil dann ein Spiel kommt das man gerne Zocken möchte, es aber nicht kann, weil der Konsolenport so schlecht ist das der PC bald die Doppelte oder Dreifache Leistung der Konsole braucht. Sag ja nur GTA.
> 
> Also muss wieder ne neue GraKa her und CPU, dann evtl. noch mehr Ram.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal wieder falsch. Auch GTA 4 bekommt man locker mit nem C2D und ner 8800Gts zum laufen, sieht dann sogar besser aus und läuft auch mit um die 30Fps, wobei letzteres bei der Konsole sicher alles andere als konstant ist. Nach wie vor verkennen offenbar viel das ein 2006er High End PC locker Konsolenoptik darstellen kann, es sogar besser kann, da die 1680iger Auflösung meist drinnen ist. Der hat zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar sicher mehr als die 400€ teure 360 gekostet, kann dafür aber auch mehr und im Schnitt sind die Spiele wie gehabt ~10€ günstiger.

Heute sieht das in sachen P/L beim PC natürlich nochmal wesentlich besser aus und auch die nächste Konsolengeneration wird sicher keine 2-3 Fache Leistung eines aktuellen High End PCs haben. Eher das 0,8 Fache der dann aktuellen High End Riege....mit Programmierbonus.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe von 2006 bis Januar 2010 auf meiner Xbox 360 gezockt. Dann habe ich das PC Gaming angefangen, weil es ja von Leuten die sich auskennen immer als besser beschrieben wird. Seit einigen Tagen spiele ich nun wieder Xbox 360 und lasse meinen PC zur Office- und Teamspeakmaschine verkommen.


----------



## Rolk (29. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich habe von 2006 bis Januar 2010 auf meiner Xbox 360 gezockt. Dann habe ich das PC Gaming angefangen, weil es ja von Leuten die sich auskennen immer als besser beschrieben wird. Seit einigen Tagen spiele ich nun wieder Xbox 360 und lasse meinen PC zur Office- und Teamspeakmaschine verkommen.


 
Selber Schuld. 

Aber mal im Ernst, warum?


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Februar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Selber Schuld.
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, warum?



Meine Argumente wurden hier alle mehrfach als falsch bewiesen, ich stelle sie trotzdem vor.
Mir ist Grafik bei Videospielen ziemlich egal. Ein sehr gutes Spiel brauch zwar angemessene Grafik, aber ein schlechtes oder mittelmäßiges Spiel wird durch gute Grafik in keinster Weise besser. Daher war ich nie wirklich darauf aus, am PC zu zocken. Ich wollte es dann aber trotzdem mal ausprobieren. Ich habe ca. 1.5 Jahre glücklich am PC gezockt, in den letzten 6 Monaten verging mir dann aber ziemlich die Lust, während ich jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr habe irgendein Spiel auf'm Rechner anzuschmeißen. 

Und jetzt kommt's... das Sofaargument. Ich habe bei mir im Zimmer einen sehr schönen Sessel, der sich ideal zum zocken auf meinem Fernseher eignet. Da ist aber leider kein Platz für Maus oder Tastatur, ich lehne mich lieber mit Gamepad zurück. Am PC fand ich Steam echt genial, tolle Angebote und eine schöne Community Funktion. Jedoch bin ich von Xbox LIVE ein noch viel größerer Fan, den kleinen Aufpreis von 33€ im Jahr bezahle ich gerne. Die Exklusivspiele der Konsolen (also die, die es am PC nicht gibt) gefallen mir sehr gut. Wie z.B. Fifa Street, Final Fantasy XIII, Red Dead Redemption usw.
Mir macht's an der Xbox einfach mehr Spaß, und das ist es was viele nicht begreifen wollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Die Exklusivspiele der Konsolen (also die, die es am PC nicht gibt) gefallen mir sehr gut. Wie z.B. Fifa Street, Final Fantasy XIII, *Red Dead Redemption* usw.



Aaaalter. Du bist mein Retter.
Da habe ich tagelang überlegt welches Game es wert ist noch mal von mir durchgespielt zu werden, da es im Moment keine neuen Games gibt, die mich interessieren.
Aber auf RDD bin ich nicht gekommen.

Danke.

Ich werde dann mal die PS3 ankurbeln


----------



## Primer (29. Februar 2012)

Sofern Möglich, greife lieber zur 360 Version^^


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

Ist das nicht 360 Exclusiv?


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Ist das nicht 360 Exclusiv?


 Was? RDR? Nein, ist es nicht, nur Konsolen Exclusiv (FUUUUU) 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Die Diskussion ist irgendwie amüsant


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt's... das Sofaargument. Ich habe bei mir im Zimmer einen sehr schönen Sessel, der sich ideal zum zocken auf meinem Fernseher eignet. Da ist aber leider kein Platz für Maus oder Tastatur, ich lehne mich lieber mit Gamepad zurück.


 
Wäre für mich kein Argument, da ich auch einen schönen Sessel vor dem TV habe und weit über 200 PC-Spiele komplett mit MS Gamepad steuern kann. Und um mal kurz Windows zu bedienen oder zu surfen, habe ich eine Minitastatur mit eingebauten Touchpad. 
Warum also ein Spiel, dass es für PC und Konsolen mit Pad-Unterstützung gibt, auf der Konsole mehr Spaß machen soll, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Im Gegenteil: Auf dem PC habe ich die Möglichkeit, auch einfach mal mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen oder ich kann meinen Sessel zwei Meter vor meinen 46 Zoll TV schieben und ein rießiges, dank V-Sync60 und Bildverbesserungen sauber gelecktes FULL-HD Bild genießen. Zur Zeit spiele ich Hard Reset, Dirt3, GTA4, Arma2 und Rage und die Games sehen einfach fantastisch aus - Next Generation schon heute.

Edit: Die Konsolen-Exklusiv Spiele(Teils Werbespiele von MS oder Sony) brauche ich nicht, da der PC mir so viele aus meiner Sicht gute Spiele bietet, dass mir dafür bereits die Zeit fehlt.


----------



## Xrais (29. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Meine Argumente wurden hier alle mehrfach als falsch bewiesen, ich stelle sie trotzdem vor.
> Mir ist Grafik bei Videospielen ziemlich egal. Ein sehr gutes Spiel brauch zwar angemessene Grafik, aber ein schlechtes oder mittelmäßiges Spiel wird durch gute Grafik in keinster Weise besser. Daher war ich nie wirklich darauf aus, am PC zu zocken. Ich wollte es dann aber trotzdem mal ausprobieren. Ich habe ca. 1.5 Jahre glücklich am PC gezockt, in den letzten 6 Monaten verging mir dann aber ziemlich die Lust, während ich jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr habe irgendein Spiel auf'm Rechner anzuschmeißen.
> 
> Und jetzt kommt's... das Sofaargument. Ich habe bei mir im Zimmer einen sehr schönen Sessel, der sich ideal zum zocken auf meinem Fernseher eignet. Da ist aber leider kein Platz für Maus oder Tastatur, ich lehne mich lieber mit Gamepad zurück. Am PC fand ich Steam echt genial, tolle Angebote und eine schöne Community Funktion. Jedoch bin ich von Xbox LIVE ein noch viel größerer Fan, den kleinen Aufpreis von 33€ im Jahr bezahle ich gerne. Die Exklusivspiele der Konsolen (also die, die es am PC nicht gibt) gefallen mir sehr gut. Wie z.B. Fifa Street, Final Fantasy XIII, Red Dead Redemption usw.
> Mir macht's an der Xbox einfach mehr Spaß, und das ist es was viele nicht begreifen wollen.


 

Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen denn mir gehts ähnlich , am pc habe ich auch kaum noch spaß , kla die grafik ist nen argument aber das hielt bei mir auch nicht wirklich lange an . Aber anscheinbar kann das nicht jeder verstehen oder will es erst garnicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Februar 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Wäre für mich kein Argument, da ich auch einen schönen Sessel vor dem TV habe und weit über 200 Spiele komplett mit MS Gamepad steuern kann. Und um mal kurz Windows zu bedienen oder zu surfen, habe ich eine Minitastatur mit eingebauten Touchpad.



Einen Sessel habe ich zwar nicht, aber dafür eine gemütliche Couch. Ich spiele auch auf dem PC auschließlich mit dem Gamepad (außer Point & Click Adventures). Wenn ein Game Multi-Plattform ist, dann nehme immer die PC Version. Nur halt Sachen wie RDD spiele ich auf der Konsole.
Egal ob PC oder Konsole. In beiden Fällen mache ich es mir zum zocken im Wohnzimmer auf der Couch mit dem Pad gemütlich (wenn meine Frau nicht da ist, lernt oder schläft).

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Tastatur? Ich habe im Moment eine von Logitech mit Touchpad, aber die verliert recht häufig die Verbindung.


----------



## ph1driver (29. Februar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was? RDR? Nein, ist es nicht, nur Konsolen Exclusiv (FUUUUU)
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho
> ...


 
Hätte ja sein können. Undead Nightmare macht auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können. Undead Nightmare macht auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


 Habe bisher nur das normale RDR auf'er PS3 von meinem Cousin gezockt.. 
Naja, ich habe "nur" einen PC, leider gibt es das dafür ja nicht (WARUUM?! Rockstar Games, wacht auf! )


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

An alle, die ihren PC am TV betreiben:

NEO FINGER MOUSE BLACK COLOUR: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Endlich in Europa verfügbar! Meiner Meinung nach der *ultimative* Mausersatz für HTPCs und jeden Cent wert; mit etwas Übung sogar durchaus halbwegs Spieletauglich (ich hab damit mal probeweise CoD 4 gezockt und hab es dabei immerhin mal geschafft auf einem öffentlichen 16 Spieler FFA Server auf Platz 1 zu kommen)

Noch ein Tipp: meine hab ich auf der letzten CeBit für 20€ direkt beim Hersteller abgestaubt, vielleicht ist das auch dieses Jahr möglich


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Februar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> An alle, die ihren PC am TV betreiben:
> NEO FINGER MOUSE BLACK COLOUR: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> Endlich in Europa verfügbar! Meiner Meinung nach der *ultimative* Mausersatz für HTPCs und jeden Cent wert; mit etwas Übung sogar durchaus halbwegs Spieletauglich (ich hab damit mal probeweise CoD 4 gezockt und hab es dabei immerhin mal geschafft auf einem öffentlichen 16 Spieler FFA Server auf Platz 1 zu kommen)
> Noch ein Tipp: meine hab ich auf der letzten CeBit für 20€ direkt beim Hersteller abgestaubt, vielleicht ist das auch dieses Jahr möglich



Hey, guter Tip.
Auf so etwas warte ich echt schon lange.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Februar 2012)

Also Red Dead Redemption sollte man keinesfalls verpassen, das ist echt böse von Rockstar das den PClern vorzuenthalten. Nach RDR kam nix mehr bis heute was da rankommt.


----------



## Primer (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mir RDR auf der PS3 angetan und kann jetzt nicht gerade Lobeshymnen drüber singen, zugegebener maßen bin ich auch kein allzu großer Western Fan, aber die Missionen waren im großen und ganze einfach nur schwach. Das Gameplay ist quasi 1:1 jenes aus GTA4(gut), leider aber auch das Missionsdesign(schlecht). Bis auf die erste Stunde und das Ende laufen die meisten Missionen einfach nach Schema F ab. Reite irgendwo hin, strecke alles nieder was dir vor die Flinte rennt und Reite wieder zurück. In GTA hat man jedoch die wesentlich breitere Abwechslung abseits der Hauptstory, das liegt auch daran das die Welt einfach nicht so extrem Leer ist.
Die Geschichte kann zwar durchaus unterhalten, genauso wie John Marston selbst sehr Sympathisch daherkommt, aber das ist einfach zu wenig für einen Titel der eher auf Gameplay setzt. Alles in allem ein gutes, aber sicher alles andere als überragendes Spiel wie ich finde.


----------



## batmaan (29. Februar 2012)

finde auch, dass rockstar games monoton sind siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/191202-rockstar-games-monotonie-pur.html
Außerdem spiele ich lieber am Pc, da mich spiele wie rdr kein bisschen interessieren. Außerdem brauch ich mir so kein 700 euro TV kaufen damit die Spiele gut aussehen, sondern auf meinen Lapi. Und ich kann alle meine Spiele überall spielen 

@chaoz
ich lese immer raus, dass dir die Lust an PC vergangen ist nur so richtig warum sagst du nicht. Nur das dir es ander xbox mehr Spaß macht. Nur wegen den Exklusivspielen?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. März 2012)

Also bezüglich alter PC hardware und Games kann ich nur sagen, dass ich damals mit einem AMD 2500+ GF6 128VRAM Ut3 zum laufen bekommen habe leider waren 128MB eher das Problem der Grafiknachlader.
Ein bekannter von mir hat einen AMD X2 6000+ mit einer HD 2400 und da läuft Anno 1404, Company of Heroes und SC2 drauf. 

RDR hätte ich auch bock zu zocken und genauso auf GoW 1-3 aber Anno, CoH, SC2 und Ut3 machen mir so viel Spaß und sättigen mein Verlangen nach etwas neuem das ich auf RDR& Co gut verzichten kann. Dank Steam kann ich die etwas ältern Games wie z.B Mass Effect 1 + 2, Fallout 3, GTA4 für 4-8€ abstauben. Leider komme ich bei den vielen günstigen Games gar nicht dazu alles zu zocken.

Vor dem TV kann man gar nicht so gut Zocken ich meine Spiele die etwas von einem Verlangen Perfekte Games für den TV sind eher so Games wie AlanWake, Deadspace oder Bioshock natürlich auf easy. Nichts wo man sich anstrengen muss. 

Das Problem an den Konsolen ist auch das Problem der Exclusiv Titel wenn man alles spielen will brauch man schon alle Konsolen jede Menge Zeit. Auf dem PC habe ich aber viel mehr Titel die auf einer Konsole keinen Sinn manchen und alleine ein Game hat mehr Spielspaß als z.B.  50% der Xbox360 exclusiv Titel.


----------



## Spone (1. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Vor dem TV kann man gar nicht so gut Zocken ich meine Spiele die etwas von einem Verlangen Perfekte Games für den TV sind eher so Games wie AlanWake, Deadspace oder Bioshock natürlich auf easy. Nichts wo man sich anstrengen muss.


 und weil du nicht vorm tv zocken kannst, kann das keiner? 
ich zocke so gut wie alles auf den hächsten schwieriegkeitsstufen
egal ob alan wake, gears of war 3, mass effect 2 usw.

und inzwischen komme ich sogar mit dem 360 controller besser klar als mit maus & tastatur
selbst wenn ich in den letzten jahren was am pc gespielt habe kam statt maus und tastatur immer mein 360 pad zum einsatz

davon abgesehen wer zockt schon mit maus und tastatur auf der couch, da bekommt man doch nach 10 minuten schon rückenschmerzen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. März 2012)

GoW3 gibt es doch nicht für den PC. 
Ich rede doch davon, dass PC Spiele mit Gamepad viel schwerer sind als auf Konsolen. Die Konsolen Spiele sind doch auf Pads ausgelegt und habe noch aiming Hilfe auf Normal. Bei der Konsole ist Hardcore leicht auf dem PC.
Der Einzige Schwierigkeitsgrad auf der Konsole ist doch das PAD. 
Würde der Schwierigkeitsgard Portiert werden wäre das lächerlich


----------



## red089 (1. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> GoW3 gibt es doch nicht für den PC.
> Ich rede doch davon, dass PC Spiele mit Gamepad viel schwerer sind als auf Konsolen. Die Konsolen Spiele sind doch auf Pads ausgelegt und habe noch aiming Hilfe auf Normal. Bei der Konsole ist Hardcore leicht auf dem PC.
> Der Einzige Schwierigkeitsgrad auf der Konsole ist doch das PAD.
> Würde der Schwierigkeitsgard Portiert werden wäre das lächerlich


 
Das Hardcore auf der Konsole leicht auf dem PC ist, ist sehr übertrieben. Klar die Spiele werden aufs PAD ausgelegt, deshalb kleine Hilfen sonst würde das ja auch kein Spaß machen. Mit einer Maus zu spielen ist ja auch viel einfacher als aufn PAD.

Allerdings gibt ja am PC (fast) nur Portierungen, die machen sich sicherlich nicht die Mühe den Schwierigkeitsgrad anzugleichen, weil das Spiel von vornherein für die Konsole entwickelt wird. Die nehmen einfach nur das autozielen raus, und schwups ist die Pc version geboren.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. März 2012)

Du meinst Autorennen und Sport Spiele, ich rede aber von shooter.


----------



## red089 (1. März 2012)

Naja gut bei nem Egoshooter ist die Steuerung auf einem PAD natürlich viel schwieriger als auf den PC, deshalb diese hilfen.
Und das die Schwierigkeit das PAD selber ist, ist vermutlich auch richtig.

Ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir die Entwicklung, es ist meiner Meinung chilliger am PAD zu spielen, und da die Spiele eh auf die Konsole ausgerichtet werden kann man sie mit dem PAD auch gut spielen. Am PC sind solche Spiele vermutlich zu einfach geworden, durch die unglaublich präzise Maus, aber das auf Konsole ausgerichtete Spiel.

The Darkness 2 hab ich am PC mit nem Xbox Contoller gespielt, und da war nichts von Schwierigkeitseinstellungen die geändert wurden, die Steuerung wurde nur komplett an den Contoller angepasst, und spielte sich auch toll.

GTA 4 Hatte ich auch noch am Pc, hab den Xbox Contoller angeschlossen und dort war das Autozielen so übertrieben, dass hab ich direkt in den optionen ausgeschaltet. Ich hab nur anversiert und er is direkt auf den Gegner gesprungen und ich konnte gar nicht mehr woanders hinzielen bevor er nicht tot war , aus damit, es lässt sich auch ohne Autozielen gut spielen (Ich weiß kein Shooter).


----------



## Spone (2. März 2012)

konsolenshooter haben aber eher selten richtiges auto-aim, viele benutzen eher sticky-aim
natürlich gibt es immer mal wieder spiele die wegen zu hohem inputlag auf der konsole einfach unspielbar sind (wer mal killzone 2 gespielt hat weiß was ich meine)
aber das mit dem controller ist am ende einfach ne übungssache da zumindest die großen onlineshooter allesamt eine perfekte padsteuerung besitzen
und leichter sind die spiele auf der konsole sicherlich nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

Also ich denke, dass der PC die mit Abstand flexibelste Gaming Plattform mit dem größten Funktionsumfang ist. Und ich persönlich finde es prima, dass die Entwickler diese Flexibilität in den letzten Jahren auch bei den Steuerungsoptionen umsetzen. Ich bevorzuge das Pad als Spielgerät. Wenn Gamepads nicht mittlerweile von vielen großen Titeln unterstützt würden, dann hätte ich keinen Gaming PC im Wohnzimmer stehen, sondern nur eine Konsole (eigentlich hätte ich dann sogar überhaupt keinen Gaming PC....).
Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass es wichtig für den PC als Gaming Plattform ist, dass sowohl M&T als auch Gamepads unterstützt werden, auch wenn das vielen erzkonservativen PC-Gamern gegen den Strich geht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. März 2012)

Beim PC kann man sich die Eingabegeräte Aussuchen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. März 2012)

Bei der Konsole auch.


----------



## batmaan (2. März 2012)

außer controller ist da wenig auswahl  nur was für ein controller haben will darf man entscheiden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. März 2012)

Ich könnte auf der PS3 auch mit Maus und Tastatur zocken. 

Das wurde im Thread auch ein paar mal erwähnt und um hier zu posten, sollte man auch alles gelesen haben.


----------



## red089 (2. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Beim PC kann man sich die Eingabegeräte Aussuchen.


 
Nicht bei jedem Spiel (bei vielen), vll über einen Umweg, aber es geht nicht bei jedem Spiel.
(Leider geht zb. MW3 am PC nicht mit Kontroller)

D.H. man muss hoffen das es mit Kontroller bei dem Spiel geht, es ist nicht 100 % sicher.

Aber da eh alles für den Kontoller entwickelt wird (abgesehen von RTS und MMORPG´s) funzt auch alles am Kontoller wunderbar.


----------



## batmaan (2. März 2012)

wenn man den ganzen Thread lesen würde, wäre man top^^ aber wie will man das denn auf der couch mit maustasta spielen? wenn müsste man vor dem tv gehen und dann wäre das ach so tolle Argument des Couchsurfen weg


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. März 2012)

Danke für das Kompliment, aber ich bin hier ja auch fast seit Anfang an dabei. 

Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es geht, nicht dass es unbedingt praktisch ist.


----------



## red089 (2. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> wenn man den ganzen Thread lesen würde, wäre man top^^ aber wie will man das denn auf der couch mit maustasta spielen? wenn müsste man vor dem tv gehen und dann wäre das ach so tolle Argument des Couchsurfen weg


 
Warum sollte man sich denn ne Tastatur und eine Maus an einer Konsole anschließen wollen? Ich mein die Spiele sind auf die Kontoller ausgelegt, wenn man nichts mit Kontoller etc. anfangen kann ist man definitiv bei der Konsole falsch.
Es gab glaub ich auch ein spiel auf der PS3 was Tastatur und Maus unterstüzte. Allerdings war das glaub ich jetzt nicht so pralle, sonst würden die ja das bei d´jedem Spiel intigrieren wenn es den leuten wichtig wäre, ist es aber der mehrzahl nicht.

Solche gernres wie RTS und MMORPG´s wirds in der form ! wies aufn PC ist auf der Konsole nicht geben, eben angepasst auf den Kontoller.

Tastatur Maus + evetl Kontoller (treiber pi pa po blablablabl) = PC
Kontoller = Konsole


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. März 2012)

Es gibt zwar M&T für die Konsole aber UT3 z.B kann man doch nicht mit M&T auf der PS3 zocken oder?


----------



## batmaan (2. März 2012)

eigentlich sollte das tot heißen, aber da du noch bei uns bist, ist top wohl besser 

Bei Shootern Maus und Tastatur, Action und Sportspiele Kontroller 

Bei Konsole nur Kontroller.


----------



## red089 (2. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar M&T für die Konsole aber UT3 z.B kann man doch nicht mit M&T auf der PS3 zocken oder?


 
Doch es gibt so ein spiel wo du direkt einfach die Tastatur und Maus in die Ps3 stecken kannst (Maus und Tastatur funktionieren ja auch im Menu, oder um Nachrichten zu schreiben. Ich glaube es hieß sogar UT3, bin mir aber nicht sicher 

Allerdings wurde das glaub ich in zwei bereiche aufgeteilt, also eben leute mit dem Kontoller und leute die mit Maus und Tastatur spielen, wäre ja sonst auch gnadenlos unfair.

Gruß


----------



## red089 (2. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte das tot heißen, aber da du noch bei uns bist, ist top wohl besser
> 
> Bei Shootern Maus und Tastatur, Action und Sportspiele Kontroller
> 
> Bei Konsole nur Kontroller.


 
Das ist natürlich DEINE MEINUNG was dir besser gefällt, dass alles aufgezählte auch mit einem Kontoller funktioniert, steht außer Frage.

Gruß


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. März 2012)

Es gibt ein Gerät, an das man M+T anschließt und mit dem man dann jedes Game steuern kann. 

Ich habe es irgendwo in Thread verlinkt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2012)

Stimmt und gute Spieler werden Online nicht als "Cheater" bezeichnet sondern als "Maus & Tastatur"-Spieler  . War jedenfalls vor Jahren bei einem Bekannten an der X-Box so - wie das heute aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Der hat zwar im Grunde _"gemütlich"_ mit seinem Pad auf der Couch gesessen, aber sich über angebliche Mausspieler aufgeregt


----------



## ChaoZ (3. März 2012)

Ich habe seit zwei Tagen nun wieder eine funktionierende Xbox 360 und endlich wieder Spaß am zocken. Keine Probleme mehr, das tolle Xbox Live und einen Controller zum zurücklehnen.


----------



## GTA 3 (4. März 2012)

Also ich spiel auch auf dem PC Ego-Shooter mit einem Gamepad! Ist einfach viel gemütlicher und an die Steuerung bin ich nach 6 Jahren Xbox360-Zeit, genau so gut wie auf der Tastatur + Maus.


----------



## Daxelinho (4. März 2012)

Mal ne Frage:
Mein Freund meint, mit Pad kann man ja so viel besser Shooter zocken als mit T&M.. Geht mehreren hier so oder ist er alleine mit seiner Meinung? 
Ich denke jedenfalls: Wenn ich am PC mit Tastatur und Maus spielen kann, warum schließe ich dann Pad an und zocke damit?!


----------



## ph1driver (4. März 2012)

Ich Glaube bevor mich mit dem Pad einer Anvisiert, hab ich ihn mit der Maus schon 5 mal erledigt.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. März 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Ich Glaube bevor mich mit dem Pad einer Anvisiert, hab ich ihn mit der Maus schon 5 mal erledigt.


 
Sag das nicht. Hab früher mal sehr viel Crysis Wars gezockt, da hat einer, mit dem ich öfter gespielt habe, auch mal mit Gamepad gezockt, und der war genauso gut wie wir anderen.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2012)

Zwischen MAus und Maus gibt es ja auch noch Unterschiede. Jemand der ne richtige Gamingmaus hat ist auch besser als jemand mit einer Billigmaus. Vorrausgesetzt sie haben ungefähr den gleichen Skill.

Früher hatte ich Shooter auf der PS1 mit Gamepad gezockt. Das ging eigentlich. 

Aber denke das es mit Tastatur und Maus präziser ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. März 2012)

mitn pad Spielt es sich langsamer, keine chance bei UT quake doom 3 Call of duty 4 gegen eine maus tastatur kombie


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2012)

Was man gut mit einen Pad spielen kann sind Renn -, Prügelspiele und Jump´n Runs.


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2012)

Immer dieses gebashe hier Konsole gegen PC. Was ist euch denn wichtig, dass die Games gut aussehen oder gut zu Zocken sind? Also ich Zocke kein Spiel mehr wegen der Grafik da hat mir der Epic Fail Crysis gereicht. 

Nur noch wegen Spielspaß kauf ich ein Game. Grafik ist mir egal, allerdings wenn es für PC ist, würde ich es schon gerne auf höchste Zocken, so lange es auch spaß macht.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Zwischen MAus und Maus gibt es ja auch noch Unterschiede. Jemand der ne richtige Gamingmaus hat ist auch besser als jemand mit einer Billigmaus. Vorrausgesetzt sie haben ungefähr den gleichen Skill.
> 
> Früher hatte ich Shooter auf der PS1 mit Gamepad gezockt. Das ging eigentlich.
> 
> Aber denke das es mit Tastatur und Maus präziser ist.


 
Damals hatten wir alle Gamingmäuse alá Roccat Kone, Razer Mamba, Logitech G9 ...;


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2012)

Dann wart ihr einfach schlecht.


----------



## spionkaese (4. März 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer dieses gebashe hier Konsole gegen PC. Was ist euch denn wichtig, dass die Games gut aussehen oder gut zu Zocken sind? Also ich Zocke kein Spiel mehr wegen der Grafik da hat mir der Epic Fail Crysis gereicht.
> 
> Nur noch wegen Spielspaß kauf ich ein Game. Grafik ist mir egal, allerdings wenn es für PC ist, würde ich es schon gerne auf höchste Zocken, so lange es auch spaß macht.


Du tust so als ob die Spiele auf dem PC keinen Spaß machen würden.
Der Vorteil des PCs ist, das du noch zusätzlich bessere Grafik und teilweise Moddingsupport hast.


			
				mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Damals hatten wir alle Gamingmäuse alá Rocket Kone, Racer Mamba, Logitech G9 ...;


Du meinst bestimmt Roccat und Razer


----------



## mixxed_up (4. März 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Du tust so als ob die Spiele auf dem PC keinen Spaß machen würden.
> Der Vorteil des PCs ist, das du noch zusätzlich bessere Grafik und teilweise Moddingsupport hast.
> 
> Du meinst bestimmt Roccat und Razer


 
****, das kommt davon wenn man sich lange nicht mehr mit Eingabegeräten auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Wired (6. März 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Immer dieses gebashe hier Konsole gegen PC. Was ist euch denn wichtig, dass die Games gut aussehen oder gut zu Zocken sind? Also ich Zocke kein Spiel mehr wegen der Grafik da hat mir der Epic Fail Crysis gereicht.
> 
> Nur noch wegen Spielspaß kauf ich ein Game. Grafik ist mir egal, allerdings wenn es für PC ist, würde ich es schon gerne auf höchste Zocken, so lange es auch spaß macht.


 So sehe ich das nicht, es ist immer(!) die Mischung - 50% Grafik (die man dann zur not auch noch selbst tweaken kann ) und 50% Spielspass, wobei die Grafik je nach genre mal mehr mal weniger wichtig ist. So denk ich darüber.


----------



## red089 (6. März 2012)

Ich finds unter aller sau, wenn man per Adapter mit Maus und Tastatur einen Shooter online an der Xbox spielt.... der vorteil is ja der das alle mit dem Pad zu spielen (kämpfen) haben und dann ist es wieder fair. Man kann es nicht leugnen aber mit Pad hat man geringe chancen (ich weiß blablala ich leg sie auch mitn Pad um ...) gegen leute die mit ner Maus spielen, da viel Präziser.

Es ist einfach Unfair, da ein Shooter auf Pad viel schwieriger zu spielen ist.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. März 2012)

Man sollte auch bedenke, dass Aiming nicht der einzige skill ist.
Bei UT3 denke ich, das ich gute chancen habe mit dem Pad normale Spieler ohne probleme in die Verzweiflung zu treiben, wer eine Herausforderung sucht .... ich bin dabei.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. März 2012)

red089 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds unter aller sau, wenn man per Adapter mit Maus und Tastatur einen Shooter online an der Xbox spielt.... der vorteil is ja der das alle mit dem Pad zu spielen (kämpfen) haben und dann ist es wieder fair. Man kann es nicht leugnen aber mit Pad hat man geringe chancen (ich weiß blablala ich leg sie auch mitn Pad um ...) gegen leute die mit ner Maus spielen, da viel Präziser.
> 
> Es ist einfach Unfair, da ein Shooter auf Pad viel schwieriger zu spielen ist.



Ganz genau meine Meinung.


----------



## batmaan (6. März 2012)

Das zum Thema die PC Spiele nicht Umsatz bringend sind. Und das der PC als Konsole ausstirbt ist wohl auch nur ein Gerücht 

Allgemein (Info,PC) - PCGA: 18.6 Mrd. Dollar PC-Umsatz | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Sonstiges Spiel Allgemein


----------



## Burn_out (7. März 2012)

Und den größten Deal hat ein Unternehmen gemacht mit einem Free2Play Game

Mich wundert, dass hier noch niemand was über Valves geplante Konsole geschrieben hat. Die sollte ja innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage vorgestellt werden und sogar noch 2012 erscheinen.


----------



## ph1driver (7. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass hier noch niemand was über Valves geplante Konsole geschrieben hat. Die sollte ja innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage vorgestellt werden und sogar noch 2012 erscheinen.



Nur 3 Worte:

Braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Burn_out (7. März 2012)

Ich finde das Teil könnte richtig gut werden. Wir haben hier ja vor einigen Seiten darüber geschrieben, dass es dem PC Markt guttun würde bezüglich besserer Games, wenn es Standartkonfigurationen geben würde.
Ich denke Valve hat soetwas ähnliches vor.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. März 2012)

Du meinst jetzt aber nicht die Kamera mit der Bewegungssteuerung die 250 Steam Titel unterstützt?


----------



## ChaoZ (7. März 2012)

Der Vergleich mit Android Handys passt da ganz gut. Google liefert nur was das Handy können muss, die Hersteller bauen das drumherum. Was meiner Meinung nach für einen PC Schwachsinn ist. Wo ist der Vorteil, wenn Leute die mehr zahlen doch einen besseren Rechner bekommen?


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass hier noch niemand was über Valves geplante Konsole geschrieben hat. Die sollte ja innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage vorgestellt werden und sogar noch 2012 erscheinen.


 
Naja, was soll man schon schreiben. Ist ja alles erst mal noch sehr schwammig.

Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch. Das soll wohl so eine Art Einheits-Gamer-PC werden den auch ein Durchschnitts-DAU bedienen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch. Das soll wohl so eine Art Einheits-Gamer-PC werden den auch ein Durchschnitts-DAU bedienen kann.



Wenn es das wird, dann ist das keine schlechte Sache, finde ich.


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn es das wird, dann ist das keine schlechte Sache, finde ich.



Ich finde es ja auch nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil. 

Im Prinzip würde es ja fast schon reichen, wenn die Software schon aufgespielt wäre und man nach dem Booten von der Kiste 3 Buttons präsentiert bekommt. Mit Button 1 landet man in Steam, mit Button 2 im Mediacenter und unter Button 3 erst auf der Windowsoberfläche. Also mal ganz simpel beschrieben.


----------



## Khivaa Radajih (7. März 2012)

[X] PC.

Aber für einige Titel wie z.B. die Final Fantasy-Reihe hab ich noch Playstation-Konsolen zu stehen.

Aber größtenteils bin ich am PC zu Gange, daher hab ich PC gewählt.

Konsole gut und schön, aber mehr als Multimedia ist es nicht, vom Arbeiten ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Im Prinzip würde es ja fast schon reichen, wenn die Software schon aufgespielt wäre und man nach dem Booten von der Kiste 3 Buttons präsentiert bekommt. Mit Button 1 landet man in Steam, mit Button 2 im Mediacenter und unter Button 3 erst auf der Windowsoberfläche. Also mal ganz simpel beschrieben.



Genau. Da würde mit Sicherheit der ein oder andere unbedarfte Konsolero schwach werden. (was für den PC als Gaming Plattform super wäre)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. März 2012)

Ich weiss nich was valve sich davon erhofft, einfach nur nee feste konfig vorzuschreiben. das wird so nicht geschehen , es sieht eher danach aus das entweder valve nen Dongle für Steam herausgibt oder das Steam eine eigene geschlossene konsole herausgibt.
letztere wäre sehr teuer für  valve, nen dongle ist wahrscheinlicher. Dies wird dann optional für bisherige Steam nutzer und Später wird jedes Steamgebundene Spiel diesen dongle  pflicht haben die man dazu bestellen muss. (einmalig)
ich finde dies garnicht gut. nee seperate Steam konsole auf x86 basis könnte auch bewirken das nochmehr Spiele auf Konsole exklusiv bleiben.
Aber valve wird bestimmt nicht ihr jetziges geschäfstmodell abschreiben und nur noch auf Konsole setzen. Dafür ist Steam zu erfolgreich.


----------



## Primer (7. März 2012)

Was nen Dongle? Wo hast du das denn her?
Für mich sieht es eher so aus, dass Valve ne HW vorgibt und diese speziell unterstützt(Stabilität) um dem Computer interessierten "DAU" ein gutes Spielerlebnis zu bietet. Ansonsten dürfte sich da nicht viel ändern, nur das die "Steam Box" bei genug Werbung mehr PC Spieler auf den Plan rufen könnte, was wiederum für mehr Umsatz bei Steam sorgt. Nichts mit geschlossenem System oder dem Aussperren der anderen PCler, es gibt halt nur nen weiteren Fertig PC, der direkt als Spiele PC beworben werdwn kann und nebenbei alles beherrscht was ein Windows PC (ohne Win funktionierst ja nicht) halt so kann. Ich sehe da durchaus Potenzial den PC attraktiver zu machen, immerhin wird Valve nie und nimmer auf die Konsolen kommen (Shop) und somit wäre es sicher von Vorteil sich vorrangig um die PCler zu kümmern. Das was der PC als Spieleplattform braucht ist im Grunde nur nen Konzern, der diesen bewirbt und vielleicht den ein oder anderen (ebenfalls) groß beworbenen und damit attraktiven Exklusivtitel zur Verfügung stellt (HL3^^). Das geht aber am besten wenn man ein einheitliches System vorweisen kann, das der ganzen Sache ein Gesicht gibt.
An irgendwelche Schreckensszenarien alla geschlossenes System und einer damit einhergehenden speziellen HW Anpassung glaube ich nicht, da wir hier erstens von Valve reden (CS, DOTA, Workshop -> Modding) und zum anderen kein Entwickler so was mitmachen wird. Mit anderen Worten sind die Spiele für die "Steam Box" nur handelsübliche PC Versionen, denen die Entwickler eventuell einen speziellen (durch Valve unterstützten) Stabilitätstest unterziehen, um eben jenem "DAU" ein (möglichst) absturzfreies, technisch aktuelles und Plug&Play fähiges Spielvergnügen zu ermöglichen.


----------



## ChaoZ (7. März 2012)

Ich denke das Valve das ähnlich wie Google mit Android machen wird. "Das Spiel muss flüssig drauf laufen, Steam und Windows müssen installiert sein. Den Rest könnt ihr machen wie ihr wollt". Hört sich theoretisch ganz gut an. Jetzt kommt es halt auf den Preis an, ob man jetzt noch (geschätzt) 500-700€ für einen Konsolenrechner ausgeben will, wenn in 1-3 Jahren schon die neuen Konsolen kommen und für den selben Preis wohl mehr bieten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. März 2012)

Der dongle ist die einzigste ökonomische Lösung, was anderes wäre sinnlos weil man damit nix verdiehnt. Oder dehn eigenen Steamvetrieb bekämpft.
und generell wieso ist überhaubt eine hardware lösung bei Steam notwendig ? Das kann nur mit dem DRM aspeck zutun haben.


----------



## Primer (7. März 2012)

Soweit bekannt will Valve doch eigentlich nichts mit dem ganzen zu tun haben und auf eine weitestgehend offene Lösung setzen, also das Gegenteil was Apple da betreibt. Naja es wird sich, sofern was an den Gerüchten dran ist, sicher noch zeigen was an den gerüchten dran ist. Ich kann mir aber keine wirkliche Dongle Lösung dabei vorstellen, weil es doch letztlich keinen einzigen Vorteil für den Nutzer hätte und damit auch der support durch den Markt fehlt. Deswegen wir man Steam auch kaum auf diese weise schließen können. Da ist ja so als wenn man dem kunden saht, gehe in den Laden, kaufe dir nen USB Stick und ERST dann kannst du Spielen. Sowas können auch die Entwickler kaum gutheißen, weil es auch diesen keinen wirklichen Vorteil (im Gegensatz zum Steam Client) bietet, eher das Gegenteil wäre der Fall, weil die Kunden da sicher nicht mitmachen.

Bis jetzt hat sich Valve immer sehr PC Markt freundlich verhalten*, ich glaube kaum das man dem User ein solches System aufdrücken will, warum auch? Steam wächst seit Jahren und mit Blick auf die Zukunft sollte man sich eher darum kümmern den Markt atraktiver zu machen, daher die Steam Box.

*Man kann natürlich darüber streiten inwiefern man Steam im Sinne des DRM gut findet, aber es ist nun auch nicht so das es keinerlei Vorteile bietet. Auch wenn man eben den großen Nachteil des unterbundenen Gebrauchtmarktes hat. Letzlich muss man aber sagen das Steam mittlerweile, vor allem aufgrund der schieren Größe der Community und dem Funktionsumfang auf nur einer Plattform DAS Standbein im Markt ist.


----------



## RRCRoady (8. März 2012)

Natürlich für PC


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. März 2012)

Ist nur nee ökonimische vermutung von mir.Mir will nicht in den kopf wozu valve eine hardware lösung braucht


----------



## Primer (9. März 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit habe ich doch oben bereits erläutert, für Werbung. Wie kann man seinen Umsatz vergrößern? Mit mehr Kunden! Wie bekommt man mehr Kunden? Mit Marktpräsenz, einem guten Produkt und vor allem Werbung. 
Da Valve die Plattform PC nicht besitzt müssen sie sich halt was einfallen lassen, auch wenn es letztlich nur ein Fertig PC ist. Stell dir einfach mal den Effekt vor, der entsteht wenn man im Media Markt neben all den Konsolen eine "Steam Box" aufstellt. Einfach um physische Präsenz zu zeigen und dem potenziellen Käufer (ohne Marktkenntnisse), welcher sich für Spiele interessiert etwas in die Hand zu geben das ein Gesicht hat. Etwas, dass ihm einen komfortablen Spielgenuss ohne allzu große Vorkenntnis verspricht, mit toller Grafik daher kommt und alles kann was ein PC halt kann...
Das wäre wohl der einzige Grund weswegen Valve sowas in Betracht ziehen könnte, letztlich haben sie ja mit der PC HW nicht viel zu tun und wollen das zukünftig auch nicht. Ihnen bleibt also mehr oder weniger nur die Software übrig, der Versuch einige HW Hersteller(welche dann den Fertig PC anbieten) und möglichst viele Entwickler ins Boot zu holen. Wobei man das heute eh dementiert hat. Man will sich momentan auf diese "Big Picture" Sache konzentrieren, wobei das ja schon ein guter Schritt in die Richtung wäre dem Kunden zu zeigen das ein PC auch problemlos am TV betrieben werden kann. (ist ja nicht selten ein Argument gegen die Plattform)


----------



## Kel (15. März 2012)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Preis ist einer der größten Vorteile bei dieser Konsole. Bereits bei 150€ beginnt das Vergnügen.
> Schon alleine der PC, der in der Lage ist, ein HD-Monitor zu "befeuern" kostet locker das 5-fache.
> Ein guter HD-Monitor kostet ebenfalls an die 250€. Wenn man dieses extrem hohe Niveau halten möchte, muss man sicherlich stets die aktuellste High-End Grafikkarte im PC haben...
> Bei der Xbox 360 laufen die Spiele immer in FullHD flüssig...wenn auch nicht auf dem allerhöchsten grafischen Niveau, zu dem ein aktueller 800€ PC in der Lage ist.


 

- Um einen HD-Monitor mittels PC zu "befeuern", sind garantiert keine 750€ nötig.
- ein guter HD-Monitor kostet natürlich, das tut ein guter Fernseher aber auch -> gibt sich nichts (nein, nicht jeder hat einen Fernseher)
- "dieses extrem hohe Niveau", ahjah, 1080p ist ja auch voll das Luxusgut 
- "muss man stets die aktuellste High-End Grafikkarte im PC haben"
- "Bei der Xbox 360 laufen die Spiele immer in FullHD flüssig" -> die XBOX kann noch nichtmal Full-HD, das wären nämlich 1080p. Sie kann nur 720p und so sehen die meisten Texturen von Konsolenports dann auch aus (Skyrim, Borderlands, Rage)


----------



## ChaoZ (15. März 2012)

Sagen wir mal mein Vater würde jetzt mit dem zocken anfangen. Er hat einen 60" Full HD TV da stehen, aber keinen Monitor. Würde er sich also für's Gaming am PC entscheiden, müsste er sich noch einen Monitor besorgen. Und ich denke, das ist bei sehr vielen so.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal mein Vater würde jetzt mit dem zocken anfangen. Er hat einen 60" Full HD TV da stehen, aber keinen Monitor. Würde er sich also für's Gaming am PC entscheiden, müsste er sich noch einen Monitor besorgen. Und ich denke, das ist bei sehr vielen so.



Das denke ich auch. Ein TV gehört zunächst mal zur Grundausstattung von _nahezu_ jedem Haushalt. Zudem nutzt man ihn halt primär zum TV schauen und nicht zum zocken.
Meinen ersten HD Flatscreen hatte ich beispielsweise schon 1 Jahr bevor ich mir die PS3 gekauft habe.


----------



## spionkaese (15. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das denke ich auch. Ein TV gehört zunächst mal zur Grundausstattung von nahezu jedem Haushalt. Zudem nutzt man ihn halt primär zum TV schauen und nicht zum zocken.
> Meinen ersten HD Flatscreen hatte ich beispielsweise schon 1 Jahr bevor ich mir die PS3 gekauft habe.


Und da liegt das Problem: Ihr bezieht eure Prioritäten auf alle.
Für mich ist ein Fernseher vollkommen uninteressant, da sowieso kaum fernsehe.
Ich hab zwar einen, der ist aber in meinem Monitor eingebaut (Samsung P2370HD), beim spielen mit der Konsole würde bestimmt Freude aufkommen ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Und da liegt das Problem: Ihr bezieht eure Prioritäten auf alle.
> Für mich ist ein Fernseher vollkommen uninteressant, da sowieso kaum fernsehe.
> Ich hab zwar einen, der ist aber in meinem Monitor eingebaut (Samsung P2370HD), beim spielen mit der Konsole würde bestimmt Freude aufkommen ^^



Nein, ich beziehe meine Prioritäten nicht auf alle. Das ein *Fernseh*gerät primär zum Fernsehschauen genutzt wird impliziert aber schon der Name. Das lässt sich nicht abstreiten. Irgendwoher müssen die über 20 Mio. Zuschauer bei DFB Länderspielen ja kommen.
Das es immer auch Ausnahmen wie dich gibt ist klar. Die gibt es immer. Deswegen auch der Spruch "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel". Und in der Regel werden TVs primär zum TV schauen genutzt.
Ähnlich wie die hunderte Millionen (oder Milliarden?) von PCs weltweit eben _primär_ zum Arbeiten oder für Internetanwendungen genutzt werden und weniger zum Spielen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!


Zur Info: 
Beleidigungen/Provokationen etc. wurden von mir entfernt! 

Der Ton macht hier die Musik! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## spionkaese (15. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, ich beziehe meine Prioritäten nicht auf alle. Das ein *Fernseh*gerät primär zum Fernsehschauen genutzt wird impliziert aber schon der Name. Das lässt sich nicht abstreiten. Irgendwoher müssen die über 20 Mio. Zuschauer bei DFB Länderspielen ja kommen.
> Das es immer auch Ausnahmen wie dich gibt ist klar. Die gibt es immer. Deswegen auch der Spruch "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel". Und in der Regel werden TVs primär zum TV schauen genutzt.
> Ähnlich wie die hunderte Millionen (oder Milliarden?) von PCs weltweit eben _primär_ zum Arbeiten oder für Internetanwendungen genutzt werden und weniger zum Spielen.


 Erstaunlicherweise kenne ich einige die keinen Fernseher haben 
Von daher kann ich keine soo große Ausnahme sein


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> - Um einen HD-Monitor mittels PC zu "befeuern", sind garantiert keine 750€ nötig.
> - ein guter HD-Monitor kostet natürlich, das tut ein guter Fernseher aber auch -> gibt sich nichts (nein, nicht jeder hat einen Fernseher)
> - "dieses extrem hohe Niveau", ahjah, 1080p ist ja auch voll das Luxusgut
> - "muss man stets die aktuellste High-End Grafikkarte im PC haben"
> - "Bei der Xbox 360 laufen die Spiele immer in FullHD flüssig" -> die XBOX kann noch nichtmal Full-HD, das wären nämlich 1080p. Sie kann nur 720p und so sehen die meisten Texturen von Konsolenports dann auch aus (Skyrim, Borderlands, Rage)


 
Trotz meines gelöschten Posts möchte ich das nicht ganz unkommentiert stehen lassen.
Wie vorhin bereits geschrieben, beziehst du dich auf einen >2 Jahre alten Post. Damit sind die Preis schon lange nicht mehr aktuell.
Das einzigste mit dem du recht hast, ist das die XBox kein Game in Full-HD darstellen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise kenne ich einige die keinen Fernseher haben
> Von daher kann ich keine soo große Ausnahme sein


 
Im Gegenzug kenne ich Leute, die haben 3 (Wohnzimmer, Küche, Schlafzimmer) und niemanden der keinen hat. Dann gleicht sich das wieder aus.
Oder möchtest du mir jetzt erzählen, dass es eher die Regel ist keinen Fernseher zu haben, als die Ausnahme?


----------



## Primer (15. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal mein Vater würde jetzt mit dem zocken anfangen. Er hat einen 60" Full HD TV da stehen, aber keinen Monitor. Würde er sich also für's Gaming am PC entscheiden, müsste er sich noch einen Monitor besorgen. Und ich denke, das ist bei sehr vielen so.


 
Und nen ganz normaler Desktop PC ist natürlich nichts was man im deutschen Durchschnittshaushalt findet
Und nen 60 Zoller spricht natürlich dafür, dass er für sein Hobby auf jeden € schaut...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Und nen ganz normaler Desktop PC ist natürlich nichts was man im deutschen Durchschnittshaushalt findet



Dann kannst du gerne mal vorbei kommen und versuchen auf dem PC meiner Stiefmutter (Pentium IV+uralte ATI Graka@1024x768 Röhre) ein aktuelles Spiel zu spielen. Zum arbeiten und surfen reicht der aber immer noch.
Oder auf dem schnittigen PC meines Vaters (Core2Duo+Nvidia 6200@1280x1024 TFT). Einen Full-HD TV haben sie aber sowohl im WZ als auch im SZ. Aber keinen Full-HD Moni.
Übrigens die beiden einzigen Desktops (neben meinen natürlich) in unserer gesamten Familie. Sonst gibt es dort nur Spiel-untaugliche Note- und Netbooks. Flat TVs haben sie aber alle.


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2012)

Ein 22-24" TFT für ~180€ wäre jetzt aber auch nicht das Problem, sofern es am Bildschirm scheitern sollte.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

Nein, das natürlich nicht.
Ich sträube mich nur immer dagegen beim Kaufpreis einer Konsole auch den Preis eines TV Gerätes mit einzurechnen, denn mMn haben die wenigsten ein TV Gerät ausschließlich dafür um mit der Konsole darauf zu zocken und in einem Großteil der Fälle dürfte ein TV Gerät im Haushalt auch schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## Burn_out (15. März 2012)

Ich wage zu behauptet, dass in mindestens der Hälfte der deutschen Haushalte eher ein Notebook anstatt einem Desktop PC zu finden sein wird.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. März 2012)

Ähm ich habe noch nee Röhre als fernseher und die Läuft nur wenn ich die betagte PS2 und die xbox360 am laufen habe. Und ganz ehrlich die texturen auf de Xbox360 sind grottenschlecht.
bsp
the darkness, das kann man wörtlich nehmen wenn ich irgendwie spigelungen habe erkenne ich garnix mehr. alles zu duknkel und ganz ehrlich das isn PC Spiel auf Konsole.
So ergeht das auch bei BF bad company, diese Spiele wurden fürn PC entwickelt.und auf Konsole getrimmt. 
Ganz schrecklich wenn man gezwungen ist Autoaim auf max zu stellen nur weil das pad so klobig ist das ein genaues schnelles zielen nicht möglich ist.
Das einzigste was auf xbox360 gut Spielbar ist 3rd person shooter mit deckungsystem. Rennspiele wenn man mit der dähmlichen schultertasten spielen kann. Ich komm damit nicht klar.
Action adventuire  äla batman gehen wahrscheinlich auch. aber alles andere hadert in stress nerv pad durch die Bude werfend aus.
Da ist und war die PS2 wesendlich besser.
die Xbox360 habe ich mal geerbt von einen der diese noch weniger nutzte als ich jetzt.
Und deshalb bleibe ich beim PC


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> So ergeht das auch bei BF bad company, diese Spiele wurden fürn PC entwickelt.und auf Konsole getrimmt.


 
Bad Company wurde aber speziell für Konsole entwickelt, und auf PC portiert (recht gut eben).


----------



## Primer (15. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du gerne mal vorbei kommen und versuchen auf dem PC meiner Stiefmutter (Pentium IV+uralte ATI Graka@1024x768 Röhre) ein aktuelles Spiel zu spielen. Zum arbeiten und surfen reicht der aber immer noch.
> Oder auf dem schnittigen PC meines Vaters (Core2Duo+Nvidia 6200@1280x1024 TFT). Einen Full-HD TV haben sie aber sowohl im WZ als auch im SZ. Aber keinen Full-HD Moni.
> Übrigens die beiden einzigen Desktops (neben meinen natürlich) in unserer gesamten Familie. Sonst gibt es dort nur Spiel-untaugliche Note- und Netbooks. Flat TVs haben sie aber alle.


 
Na deswegen ist es ja auch unsinnig hier mit solchen Inselbeispielen zu kommen. Ich meine bei mir sieht die Situation auch nicht so wie in eurem Bild aus. Bei meinen Eltern steht noch ne Röhre rum und ein 5:4 TFT. Dazu gesellen sich noch zwei Samsung T220HD (22") fürs Schlafzimmer und die Küche, da wurde der TFT mal eben als TV zweckentfremdet^^ Ich selbst habe auch nur einen 32" HD Ready TV, der mit nem 60" nur wenig vergleichbar ist. Dafür hängt halt nen 23" FHD am Rechner.
Bei eurer Diskussion habe ich im übrigen übersehen, dass von FHD die Rede ist. Ob sowas schon Standard ist scheint fraglich, aber was anderes als 16:9 FHD bekommt man ja heute kaum mehr zu kaufen. Wer heutzutage nen 5:4 19" kauft zahlt eigentlich eher drauf. Im Umkehrschluss würde ich aber auch sicher nicht davon ausgehen das 60" FHD TVs irgendeinen Std darstellen, eher 37", wenn man von LCDs redet. Wie die Situation mit den Röhren aussieht vermag ich nicht so recht einzuschätzen, aber der Großteil der Zielgruppe für Spiele hat wahrscheinlich eher modernere Technik und dazu zählen auch FHD Panels ab 22".



> Ich wage zu behauptet, dass in mindestens der Hälfte der  deutschen Haushalte eher ein Notebook anstatt einem Desktop PC zu finden  sein wird.



Kann sein, aber das macht Konsolen nur überflüssiger. Selbst das aktuelle Aldi NB kann alle Spiele problemlos darstellen und ist sicher nicht als Spielegerät erdacht worden. Die Grafik ist in dem Fall den Konsolen sogar mehr als ebenbürtig, aber das interessiert Leute die auf nem NB zocken sicher eher weniger.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Na deswegen ist es ja auch unsinnig hier mit solchen Inselbeispielen zu kommen.



Warum Inselbeispiele? Alleine 2010 sind hier bei uns rund 10 Mio. Flachbildschirme verkauft worden. Eine beachtliche Zahl innerhalb eines Jahres, bei 80 Mio. Deutschen.

Zufriedenheit: Erste 3D-TV-Verkaufszahlen für Deutschland veröffentlicht - Golem.de

Die Prognosen für 2011 waren sogar nochmals höher.

Rund 59% aller Haushalte sollen bereits mit HD-fähigen Fernsehern ausgestattet sein (Stand 09/2011). Mittlerweile dürfte die Zahl nochmals angestiegen sein (Weihnachtsgeschäft).

HD-Flatscreens sind Standard in deutschen Wohnzimmern – Verbraucher bei 3D-TV noch unsicher - INFOSAT - Nachrichten - Digital-TV


Wobei das auch jetzt zu weit führt. Wir sind ja bei Konsole vs. PC


----------



## ChaoZ (15. März 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nen ganz normaler Desktop PC ist natürlich nichts was man im deutschen Durchschnittshaushalt findet
> Und nen 60 Zoller spricht natürlich dafür, dass er für sein Hobby auf jeden € schaut...



Mein Vater hat einen Asus EEE 1101HA, also ein 150-250€ Netbook mit Windows XP. Also nix Desktoprechner, wozu auch? Ist meiner Meinung nach nur zum richtigen Arbeiten und zocken notwendig.


----------



## Primer (15. März 2012)

@*Cook2211*
Das bezog sich weniger auf den TV ansich, als mehr auf das reinmischen von noch mehr Faktoren. Es ist doch Sinnlos alles daran fest zu machen, das X nur nen Desktop B hat, dafür aber gerät Y 5 Fach....usw.
Röhren gibt es faktisch nicht mehr zu kaufen, genauso wenig kommt man aber heutzutage nicht mehr an 16:9 FHD Monitoren vorbei, zu was man das nun verwendet oder ob es in unseren Augen dem Zweck angemessen ist spielt da eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Das einzige was zählt ist doch das es den Zweck erfüllt und es braucht hier keiner erzählen das nicht in nahezu jedem Haushalt ein TV UND ein PC Monitor zu finden ist.

@*ChaoZ*
Ja kauf dir nen Keks dafür
Mein Vater hat nen Bigtower(war mal meiner höhö) mit 3 HDDs im Arbeitszimmer stehen...und nein das ist wirklich so. Trotzdem läuft das wieder auf einen Sinnlosen Vergleich heraus, der wohl kaum als Allerweltsfall zu bezeichnen ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> ....und es braucht hier keiner erzählen das nicht in nahezu jedem Haushalt ein TV UND ein PC Monitor zu finden ist.



Und warum sollten Net- oder Notebook User einen PC-Monitor zuhause haben 



primerp12 schrieb:


> Das bezog sich weniger auf den TV ansich, als mehr auf das reinmischen von noch mehr Faktoren. Es ist doch Sinnlos alles daran fest zu machen, das X nur nen Desktop B hat, dafür aber gerät Y 5 Fach....usw.



Eigentlich mache ich überhaupt nichts an irgendetwas fest. Ich unterlege, genau wie andere auch, meine Argumentation nur mit _Erfahrungen_ die ich gemacht habe.
Letztlich basiert meine Argumentation darauf, das in einem Großteil der deutschen Haushalte ein TV Gerät existiert wovon, wie an meinem Link zu sehen, wiederum ein großer Teil HD-fähig ist, was gegen die Rechnung spricht bei dem Kaufpreis einer Konsole auch den Anschaffungspreis eines TV Gerätes einzubeziehen.

Auf mehr wollte ich nicht hinaus


----------



## Beehatsch (15. März 2012)

[x] PC

- mehr Möglichkeiten als Konsolen
- bessere Grafik
- Hardware jederzeit austauschbar


----------



## ATTi (15. März 2012)

Ganz gleich wie man hier seine Argumentation auslegt, man wird es nie jemanden recht machen können. 

Konsolenbesitzer haben für ca. 5 Jahre ein Gerät bei sich im Zimmer stehen, von dem sie wissen, dass es für diese Zeit und eventuell auch noch darüber hinaus supportet wird. Es ist günstiger als ein mittelklasse gamingpc. Es ist einfacher zu handhaben, da man sich zum großteil keine gedanken über Hardware oder Software machen muss (außer halt spiele). 
Beim Pc sind manche einfach zu unsicher, da meist ziemlich schnell neue Grakas und Prozessoren erscheinen und sie so davon überschwemmt werden, weil Sie einfach nicht wissen, was sie den nehmen sollen. und da greifen halt viele lieber zu einer "handlichen" konsole, die neben dem Fernseher/Beamer/Monitor steht und im Falle der PS3 als Blue Ray player mit intigriertem Speicher für Musik/Filme und Videos werden kann.



spionkaese schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise kenne ich einige die keinen Fernseher haben
> Von daher kann ich keine soo große Ausnahme sein


 
Solche aussagekräftigen beispiele gefallen mir  
dein Freundeskreis macht auch sicher die große masse aus

Für viele zählt nunmal ein Fernseher zu einer grundausstattung genauso wie ein PC oder ein Laptop oder ein Kühlschrank (WTF?!). Es sollte daher keinen wundern, dass es Menschen/Familien gibt die sich denken 

Gaming PC oder Konsole.... 

Gewisse Faktoren spielen für manche menschen da rolle. Da ein PC meist in einem seperaten Arbeitszimmer oder flur steht, wo man sich für sich einrichtet (meist sitzt man ja alleine davor). Die Konsole steht aber meist wer hätte das gedacht im Wohnzimmer neben/unter/hinter oder über einem Fernseher. Eine Bequeme couch bietet platz für besuch oder freunde, die zum zocken kommen wollen. Die Soundanlage ist meist mit 5.1 ausgestattet und das Bildwiedergabegerät ist auch meist ausreichend groß, dass alle beteiligten das geschehen verfolgen. Partyspiele für Wii oder das jetzt aufkommende kincet sind auch ziemliche renner gewesen, da die Wii einfach eine leichte Bedienung hatte und es viel spaßpotential bietet.
Am PC sitzt man in seinem Sitz und wenn jemand vorbeikommt muss meist ein Küchenstuhl herhalten, was auf dauer unbequem ist. Die Anlage und das Bild sind zwar auch hammer, aber nur zuschauen gefällt vielen auf dauer auch nicht und 4 hände auf einer Tastatur sind auch nicht das ware. klar Gamepad gibt es, aber Gaming PCs sind eher für den einzelnen ausgelegt, als für 2-4 Leute die mit drum herum sitzen/stehen.


----------



## Kel (15. März 2012)

Ist ja nicht so, dass man nen Rechner nicht am Fernseher anschließen könnte ..... .
N Freund schaut sich sein Filme nicht auf dem Monitor, sondern auf seinem 40Zoll-Fernseher daneben an -> HDMI heisst das Zauberwort .

Von daher ist es egal ob Monitor oder Fernsehpreis dazukommen, entweder ist keins vorhanden = egal oder eins ist vorhanden = nutzbar.
Dazu noch nen XBOX-Controller anschließen und er spielt sorgenfrei auf der Couch am Fernseher - nur in besserer Grafik mit billigeren Spielen und jederzeit aufrüstbarer Hardware, falls mal wieder sowas wie BF3 rauskommt (dafür hat er aufgerüstet, um es in High-End spielen zu können).


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht so, dass man nen Rechner nicht am Fernseher anschließen könnte ..... .
> N Freund schaut sich sein Filme nicht auf dem Monitor, sondern auf seinem 40Zoll-Fernseher daneben an -> HDMI heisst das Zauberwort .
> 
> Von daher ist es egal ob Monitor oder Fernsehpreis dazukommen, entweder ist keins vorhanden = egal oder eins ist vorhanden = nutzbar.
> Dazu noch nen XBOX-Controller anschließen und er spielt sorgenfrei auf der Couch am Fernseher - nur in besserer Grafik mit billigeren Spielen und jederzeit aufrüstbarer Hardware, falls mal wieder sowas wie BF3 rauskommt (dafür hat er aufgerüstet, um es in High-End spielen zu können).



Ja das kann man durchaus. Mein Gaming Rechner steht im Wohnzimmer. 
Leider vergisst du, dass sich nicht jeder einen PC ins Wohnzimmer stellen möchte. Deswegen stimmt dein "entweder keins....oder eins...." so auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Primer (16. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und warum sollten Net- oder Notebook User einen PC-Monitor zuhause haben



Warum sollten die sich einen Gamingrechner oder ne Konsole kaufen, wenn sie doch Facebook und nen Browser haben...



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich mache ich überhaupt nichts an irgendetwas fest. Ich unterlege, genau wie andere auch, meine Argumentation nur mit _Erfahrungen_ die ich gemacht habe.
> Letztlich basiert meine Argumentation darauf, das in einem Großteil der deutschen Haushalte ein TV Gerät existiert wovon, wie an meinem Link zu sehen, wiederum ein großer Teil HD-fähig ist, was gegen die Rechnung spricht bei dem Kaufpreis einer Konsole auch den Anschaffungspreis eines TV Gerätes einzubeziehen.
> 
> Auf mehr wollte ich nicht hinaus



Das ist ja auch richtig so, ich rechne die Ausgabegeräte auch nie mit ein, weder bei Konsole noch bei PC.


----------



## red089 (16. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass man nen Rechner nicht am Fernseher anschließen könnte ..... .
> N Freund schaut sich sein Filme nicht auf dem Monitor, sondern auf seinem 40Zoll-Fernseher daneben an -> HDMI heisst das Zauberwort .
> 
> Von daher ist es egal ob Monitor oder Fernsehpreis dazukommen, entweder ist keins vorhanden = egal oder eins ist vorhanden = nutzbar.
> Dazu noch nen XBOX-Controller anschließen und er spielt sorgenfrei auf der Couch am Fernseher - nur in besserer Grafik mit billigeren Spielen und jederzeit aufrüstbarer Hardware, falls mal wieder sowas wie BF3 rauskommt (dafür hat er aufgerüstet, um es in High-End spielen zu können).



Mein Rechner steht im Arbeitszimmer, und dort ist in der Nähe kein 40", außerdem is dass dings so schwer da lohnt es sicht nicht, alles abzukabeln treppe runterschleppen aufbauen, spielen, ärger haben da Contoller nicht reagiert, einsehen das Spiel kein Contoller unterstützt etc......

Absolut kein Argument um sich den Couch Vorteil zu verschaffen, da nicht jeder seinen PC auch im Wohzimmer hat.


----------



## Burn_out (16. März 2012)

Das Multiplayer Argument bei Konsolen lasse ich nichtmehr gelten 
Seit der aktuellen Generation ist der Fokus mehr und mehr auf Online Multiplayer gegangen und nur wenige Spieler unterstützen noch einen Offline MP. Typische Ausnahmen gibts natürlich wie z.B Fifa.
Bei Rennspielen gibt es das zwar auch, z.B bei GT5 oder Forza Motorsport, aber da will doch keiner freiwillig zocken. Da wird die Grafik noch weiter runtergeregelt als ohnehin schon und dann auchnoch den Bildschirm teilen, nene lass mal.
Ich denke mal, dass man sich langsam wieder dem Punkt nähert wo man gegen Ende der PS2 Ära war, dass Spiele auch im Umfang beschnitten werden müssen um sie auf der Konsole lauffähig zu machen.
Da war ja Battlefield 3 ein gutes Beispiel, wo man als Konsolero deutlich weniger Leute online hat und auch im Singleplayer Gebäude teilweise komplett anders aussehen, weil ein detailiert zerstörtes Haus wohl nicht möglich war.


----------



## minti (16. März 2012)

Die einzige Konsole die ich wirklich akzeptiere ist meine alte SNES .
Darauf Super Mario , Mario Kart oder Lemmings ist einfach nur Kult und wird es immer bleiben!

Ansonsten geb ich den meisten hier Recht PC ganz klarer Sieger!


----------



## Burn_out (17. März 2012)

Wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie ich einen Wireless Xbox 360 Controller am PC zum zocken benutzen kann, der darf von sich behaupten, dass er einen Konsoleroe bekehrt hat


----------



## ChaoZ (17. März 2012)

Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter for Windows.
Einfach mal bei Amazon eingeben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. März 2012)

etwa 25€ neues pad etwa 35€


----------



## Burn_out (19. März 2012)

Danke euch. Ein Pad brauche ich nicht, da ich ja die Xbox schon hier stehen habe samt Controller.

Mein zukünftiger PC ist auch schon fast fertig, jetzt muss ich nurnoch warten bis die Teile eintreffen.


----------



## DarthLAX (19. März 2012)

minti schrieb:


> Die einzige Konsole die ich wirklich akzeptiere ist meine alte SNES .
> Darauf Super Mario , Mario Kart oder Lemmings ist einfach nur Kult und wird es immer bleiben!
> 
> Ansonsten geb ich den meisten hier Recht PC ganz klarer Sieger!


 
so ähnlich sehe ich das auch, nur das die akzeptierte konsole bei mir das N64 ist ...was habe ich da mit freunden stunden vor verbracht (bei freunden, ich selbst hatte nie eine konsole - war schon immer PC-User...kommt von meinem dad der als ich in das alter kam ab dem man nen PC benutzen kann (bei mir ab 6 jahren) schon gut in der materie drin steckte und vor allem halbwegs aktuelle "alt" PCs abzugeben hatte ...später hat sich die sache gedreht: ich habe ihm meine alten PCs gegeben ...)

mfg LAX
ps: warum ich konsolen im moment überhaupt net mag? - weil deren veraltete hardware den fortschritt bei den spielen hemmt wie nen schuh der zu klein ist ...gutes beispiel: ME3 das um einiges besser hätte sein können (vor allem hätte man nicht das "peace" animations-set aus der kampfzone verbannen müssen, nur weil die konsole ja um nen paar (4 MB oder so!) megabyte zu wenig speicher hat! *sagt: ja, du bist gemein PS3* und deshalb einfach ******* ist!


----------



## macomat (19. März 2012)

Konsole is halt cool, wenn man einen Kumpel zu besuch hat und sich schnell mal battlen will. Aber für die richtigen Games ist nur der PC geeignet imo.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (20. März 2012)

macomat schrieb:
			
		

> Konsole is halt cool, wenn man einen Kumpel zu besuch hat und sich schnell mal battlen will. Aber für die richtigen Games ist nur der PC geeignet imo.



wieso? 

Vor allem die Konsole ist zum "richtigen" zocken geeignet , besonders wegen der steuerung.


----------



## Marule (22. März 2012)

Konsole = Casual Gamer
PC = Alle Gamertypen


----------



## Burn_out (22. März 2012)

Das ist der falsche Ansatz. Man darf die Systeme nicht auf bestimmte Zielgruppen reduzieren. Auf der Konsole gibt es genauso Hardcoregamer wie am PC und am PC gibt es genauso Casual Gamer wie an der Konsole, am PC wahrscheinlich sogar mehr dank Facebook Minigames und dergleichen.


----------



## acc (22. März 2012)

jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> wieso?
> 
> Vor allem die Konsole ist zum "richtigen" zocken geeignet , besonders wegen der steuerung.



eigentlich ist es andersherum,die konsole ist aufgrund ihrer beschränktheit der eingabegeräte nicht zum richtigen zocken geeignet.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2012)

acc schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es andersherum,die konsole ist aufgrund ihrer beschränktheit der eingabegeräte nicht zum richtigen zocken geeignet.



Das ist Geschmacksache. M&T mag für manch einen zum "richtigen" zocken dazuzugehören, für andere (wie mich) jedoch nicht.
Von daher kann man das so nicht sagen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. März 2012)

Die Konsolen eigen sich sehr gut für 2D Jump and Run Games Mario Zelda Donkey Kong u.s.w da kann man besser mit Pad spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. März 2012)

Man kann einige Genres gut mit Pad spielen und ja, es gibt mehr als nur Shooter.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. März 2012)

Ich zocke Alan Wake am PC mit Pad ....  das läuft ganz rund bei Batman AA war das mit dem Pad auch super.
Habe ja zwei Xbox360 Pad macht den PC einfach flexibler.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. März 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann einige Genres gut mit Pad spielen und ja, es gibt mehr als nur Shooter.



Dies. Außer in BF3 und CSS ist MT für mich zu nix nutze beim Gaming. Halo, Fifa Street, Asuras Wrath, ME3 und so weiter und so fort, für mich alles mit Gamepad viel besser. Gerade die Steuerung der Konsolen macht es für einen Hardcore Gamer wie mich viel leichter, Spiele zu genießen.


----------



## acc (22. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmacksache. M&T mag für manch einen zum "richtigen" zocken dazuzugehören, für andere (wie mich) jedoch nicht.
> Von daher kann man das so nicht sagen.



es gibt mehr eingabegeräte wie nur m&t am pc. von daher ist das keine geschmackssache, sondern fakt.


----------



## red089 (22. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Dies. Außer in BF3 und CSS ist MT für mich zu nix nutze beim Gaming. Halo, Fifa Street, Asuras Wrath, ME3 und so weiter und so fort, für mich alles mit Gamepad viel besser. Gerade die Steuerung der Konsolen macht es für einen Hardcore Gamer wie mich viel leichter, Spiele zu genießen.


 
Also ich mag es auch mit Gamepad zu spielen (allerdings nur mit dem xbox 360 gamepad, das der PS3 gefällt mir so gar nicht).
Aber die aufgezählten spiele von dir sind ja auch alle fürs Gamepad optimiert, von daher laufen sie auch sehr gut.
Was ich sagen möchte ist, wenn ein Spiel auf das eingabegerät gut angepasst wird, so funktioniert das auch prima, außgenommen jetzt mal sowas wie Echtzeitstrategie dazu braucht man glaub ich wirklich unbedingt Maus und Tastatur, aber mir gefällt das Genre eh nicht so.

Ich mag einfach das Gefühl mit Gamepad zu spielen, früher fand ich Maus und Tastatur besser, inzwischen mag ich das gar nicht mehr, ich weiß aber nicht so warum, ist einfach kompakt ein Gamepad in der hand zu haben, statt maus und tastatur. Weiß nicht, aber ich mag eigentlich keine Spiele mehr mit maus und tastatur spielen, auch pc spiele (shooter ausgenommen, da eh fehlender gamepadsupport und wäre auch sehr unfair) speile ich lieber mit contoller, wenns funktioniert.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2012)

acc schrieb:


> es gibt mehr eingabegeräte wie nur m&t am pc. von daher ist das keine geschmackssache, sondern fakt.



Was für kompatible Eingabegeräte außer Gamepads und M&T gibt es in PC-Games denn noch?
Außerdem ging es sich um die Definition "richtiges" Zocken, und nicht um einzelne Eingabegeräte.


----------



## red089 (22. März 2012)

acc schrieb:


> es gibt mehr eingabegeräte wie nur m&t am pc. von daher ist das keine geschmackssache, sondern fakt.


 
Ja noch Gamepad, was nicht bei jedem Spiel funktioniert, dass ist auch fakt.

Von daher ist es sehr wohl geschmackssache, du kannst nie sicher gehen das das Spiel auf dem Pc auch mit dem Gamepad funktionert, somit hast du immer noch als Haupteingabegerät die Maus und Tastatur, und wer nicht mit M&T spielen will, sollte sich lieber ne Konsole kaufen, da ist es sicher das es mit Gamepad geht, das ist fakt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was für kompatible Eingabegeräte außer Gamepads und M&T gibt es in PC-Games denn noch?


Na Kinect natürlich.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Ein TV gehört zunächst mal zur Grundausstattung von _nahezu_ jedem Haushalt. Zudem nutzt man ihn halt primär zum TV schauen und nicht zum zocken.


 
In 95% aller deutschen Haushalte gibt es einen Fernseher.
Nur ein Kühlschrank ist noch verbreiteter, 99% der Haushalte haben einen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (23. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Dies. Außer in BF3 und CSS ist MT für mich zu nix nutze beim Gaming. Halo, Fifa Street, Asuras Wrath, ME3 und so weiter und so fort, für mich alles mit Gamepad viel besser. Gerade die Steuerung der Konsolen macht es für einen Hardcore Gamer wie mich viel leichter, Spiele zu genießen.


 
Es gibt doch nichts was M&T so dominiert wie Strategie Spiele das macht den PC doch zu dem was er ist.
Da man am PC sowieso ein oder mehrere Pads hat, wie kommst du dadrauf, dass man Fifa mit M&T zockt.
Es macht null unterschied od Renn oder Sport Spiele auf dem PC oder Konsole gespielt werden wenn es um die Eingabe geht.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle bei einer PS3 gibt es keinen Xbox360 Pad das ist fail. Wenn Pad dann doch Xbox360 Pad.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. März 2012)

Es gibt ein Xbox Pad für die PS3, aber da ich keine Wurstfinger habe, ist mir das von der PS3 lieber.


----------



## addicTix (23. März 2012)

Also ich besitze eine PS3 und einen PC... Für mich dominiert eindeutig der PC da: Bessere Grafik ( AA/AF usw. ), Mouse und Tastatur, höhere Auflösungen, mods, High-Textures Pack ( siehe Crysis 2, Skyrim, RAGE usw. )
Leider werden aber immer mehr Konsolen-Spiele auf den PC portiert, was aus meinen Erfahrungen, meistens schief geht ( siehe GTA 4, Borderlands, Prototype usw. )


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. März 2012)

Und wieder beef

M+T PC genres
action adventure 2d and 3d
RPG
Action RPG
RTS
Turnbase strategy
2D adventure
3rd person shooter
ego shooter
2D action RPG (isometric)
2D RPG turnbase
Simulatoren
Race simulation
race fun
race arcade
Simple games (zuma,peggle, pacman etc)
Konsole
Jump and run
3rd person Action RPG
2d fight combat games (tekken usw)
fun racer (mariocard or blur)
action adventure 2d und 3d
3rd person shooter

nun es ist fakt das auf konsolen wesendlich mehr Jump and runs gibt sowie mehr action adventure 3d, meist 3rd person.
Steuern lässt sich ein ego shooter nur präzise mit dem sony pad.
ich habe selber nee xbox360 rumstehn (im wahrsten sinne des wortes) und das pad ist klobig hatt zwar analog sticks die keine sind.
und rennspiele haben ein merkwürdige Steuerung (schultertasten ,die einzigsten am pad was wirklich analog steuert.
Ego shooter kann man OHNE autoaim überhaubt nicht präzise steuern, das merk ich gerade bei "the darkness".
zudem hatt jedes xbox360Spiel ein autoaim funktion die mal komplet das zielen übernimmt (cod) oder auch nur teilweise.
kein vergleich zu meiner betagten PS2 (darkwatch ohne autoaim macht das mal), die hatt wirklich analoge knüppel die ziemlich gut nee maus ersetzen können.

Mich würde intresieren ob die PS3 Ego shooter die maus tastatur unterstützen. Die die PS3 kann.
Wichtig im falle von killzone 2 und 3 und timesplitters,upps ist ja PS2 sorry.
Wieso hatt sony den emotion chip aus der PS3 genommen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. März 2012)

Weezer schrieb:


> Also ich besitze eine PS3 und einen PC... Für mich dominiert eindeutig der PC da: Bessere Grafik ( AA/AF usw. ), Mouse und Tastatur, höhere Auflösungen, mods, High-Textures Pack ( siehe Crysis 2, Skyrim, RAGE usw. )
> Leider werden aber immer mehr Konsolen-Spiele auf den PC portiert, was aus meinen Erfahrungen, meistens schief geht ( siehe GTA 4, Borderlands, Prototype usw. )


Kann ich persönlich von GTA4 und Prototype nicht behaupten(Borderlands habe ich nicht). Spiele beide games mit MS-Pad.
Was soll vor allem mit Prototype schief gelaufen sein?
Butterweiche 60 fps und geht gut von der Hand 

@Grafik
Spieler mit Auge für Grafik werden am PC natürlich verwöhnt bzw. haben mehr Möglichkeiten. Bin auch großer Freund von Modifkationen und von der in meiner Signatur aufgeführten Mod bin ich zur Zeit besonders begeistert  . Da kann sich das ein oder andere Vollpreisspiel mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Edit: @byaliar
Weiß zwar nicht, was du mit "nicht analog" meinst, aber stimmt schon, die eingebaute Todeszone(bis 20 %) des MS-Pads ist recht "kritisch".


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. März 2012)

Die Standard M+T für die PS3 werden von Spielen nicht unterstützt, so weit ich weiß, aber es gibt ein Gerät das man dazwischen anschließt und dann kann man auch mit M+T PS3 Shooter zocken, obwohl ich da Move interessanter finde, da man damit auch gemütlich auf der Couch spielen kann.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. März 2012)

Nun das  xbox360 pad kennt bei seinen sogenannten analog stick 2 geschwindigkeiten .
Schnell und etwas langsamer
PS2 pads sind es drei langsam, schneller, schnell
dadurch ist es auf der PS2 wirklich möglich genau zu zielen. Spiel mal timesplitters oder Darkwatch man kann recht gut zielen.
auf der xbox muss ich autoaim einschalten um wirklich genau zu zielen zu können. das habe ich bei "the darkness" deutlich gemerkt (da kann man autoaim abschalten)
und generell COD3 hab ich gemerkt das das zielen wirklich automatisch geht.
Drücke mal bei COD3 und nachfolger taste R1 und direkt dandach schuss (bei der PS2 war das viereck) immer headshot
aus der hüfter in die richtung gehn und draufhalten triffst immer.
Daher ist COD auf der Konsole ein Witz und da nenn ich dieses Spiel immer casual game.
Es ist echt nee schande das Activision aus den Spiel nee schiessbude gemacht hatt ohne anspruch auf der konsole. das war bei Medal of honour(PS2) nie der fall.
Da gibt es kein autoaim, dafür sind die gegner auch kein super zieler die immer treffen.Und das bei einen Spiel das von 1999 ist
alle nachfolger wurden dann noch besser, beste teil auf der PS2 ist eupoean assault und vielleicht vanquard.
Auf PC MOH airborne
Zurück zur xbox360 ich kann mit dem pad nicht vernünpftig zielen bei einen ego shooter. Man ist auf das eingeschaltete autoaim angewiesen. deswegen ist das pad von Sony besser
am PC habe ich das logitech rumblepad 2 und selhstd as ist wesendlich besser als das xbox pad.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. März 2012)

Dann ist das MS *PC* 360-Pad aber definitiv analog, denn ich kann die Geschwindigkeit frei variieren. Von "zeitlupenlangsam" über immer schneller bis zur eingestellten Maximalgeschwindigkeit. Vielleicht sind es die Spiele bzw. gibt es Spiele, die Geschwindigkeiten vorgeben?


----------



## Primer (23. März 2012)

Das hängt auch vom Spiel ab, manche bieten einen Bereich von 0-100% (Assassins Creed) und andere nur 2-3 Geschwindigkeiten (glaube bei Alan Wake war das so). Allerdings dürfte sich das dann auf verschiedenen Plattformen auch nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Neox (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich persönlich zocke ja nichtsmehr auf dem PC, auch wenn er dafür gebaut ist  Finde es schade, es macht mir kein Game richtig Spaß. Ich überlege echt mir eine PS zu kaufen, wenn dann spiele ich Rollenspiele, Jump'n'Run undso der Kram eben. Shooter auf einer Konsole  Das haut nicht hin.

Allerdings jetzt noch eine PS3 kaufen, wo die PS4 demnächst erscheint.....


----------



## Razor2408 (24. März 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Allerdings jetzt noch eine PS3 kaufen, wo die PS4 demnächst erscheint.....


Demnächst? o_Ô

Die Nachfolger von Xbox 360 + PS3 kommen frühestens Anfang 2014 auf den Markt, das sind noch gut 2 Jahre.
Ich habe beide Konsolen und bei mir persönlich steht die Xbox 360 etwas höher im Kurs. Die Grunde dafür: Der Online-Service Xbox Live ist wesentlich besser und durchdachter als das PSN-Pendant und man kann immer mit Freunden übers Headset quatschen oder Nachrichten schreiben. Auf der PS funktioniert das leider sehr eingeschränkt. Außerdem sind 90% aller Spiele auf der Xbox von der Performance+Grafik her etwas besser. Wenn du sagst du stehst auf Rollenspiele: The Witcher 2 kommt bald exklusiv für die Xbox raus, und das Pad der Xbox liegt imo besser in der Hand und der Analog-Stick ist besser bedienbar.


----------



## Burn_out (24. März 2012)

Naja eher Ende 2013. Ich persönlich finde die XBox was Service angeht auch besser als wie die PS3. Bei der PS3 könnte man meinen, die hat das ganze Onlinesystem nur, damit es auf dem Papier steht. Bei der XBox merkt man, dass auch ein Gedanke dahinter steckt. Die Xbox ist die Communty Konsole schlechthin.


----------



## Exicute (25. März 2012)

auf jeden fall nur PC


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. März 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Demnächst? o_Ô
> 
> Die Nachfolger von Xbox 360 + PS3 kommen frühestens Anfang 2014 auf den Markt, das sind noch gut 2 Jahre.
> Ich habe beide Konsolen und bei mir persönlich steht die Xbox 360 etwas höher im Kurs. Die Grunde dafür: Der Online-Service Xbox Live ist wesentlich besser und durchdachter als das PSN-Pendant und man kann immer mit Freunden übers Headset quatschen oder Nachrichten schreiben. Auf der PS funktioniert das leider sehr eingeschränkt. Außerdem sind 90% aller Spiele auf der Xbox von der Performance+Grafik her etwas besser. Wenn du sagst du stehst auf Rollenspiele: The Witcher 2 kommt bald exklusiv für die Xbox raus, und das Pad der Xbox liegt imo besser in der Hand und der Analog-Stick ist besser bedienbar.


 
The witcher 2 isn PC Spiel also nimm die PC version.
generell hatt die 360 zuwenig exklusives
Dagegen ist bei der PS3 deutlich mehr exklusiv Titel dabei. Und genau dass macht die PS3 besser.
Genres die für die Konsole gedacht sind werden da besser umgesetzt.Die xbox360 deckt zuviel PC Spielbereiche ab. Und das mittlerweile sehr Schadend für die PC Spiel Entwicklung


----------



## Lui21 (27. März 2012)

Meine persönliche meinung ist: 
Nur am PC kann man richtig abnerden bei Shootern etc.
Konsole ist eher meiner Meinung nach für Sportspiele ( Fifa und so..) und sowas halt


----------



## Burn_out (28. März 2012)

Heute war er dann, der Tag an dem ich nach Jahren zum ersten Mal wieder am PC gezockt habe

Nach einigen Ärgernissen, mit der Installation von BF3 ( der Fortschritt hat sich andauernd zurückgesetzt/ lies sich beheben in dem ich 2Gb Ram rausgenommen habe 0o) und danach der Aufforderung neuere Treiber für die Grafikkarte zu installieren konnte ich dann das erste mal BF3 begutachten in High Details.
Fazit: Ich bin begeistert. Dank dem Headset kommt die Atmosphäre noch besser rüber als wie bei meiner 5.1 Anlage am TV.


----------



## kelevra (28. März 2012)

Bin jetzt auch wieder zum PC zurückgekehrt. Nach einem Exkurs in die Mac-Welt und zocken auf PS3 und Xbox 360 bin ich nach rund 1 1/2 Jahren wieder bei einem Gaming-PC gelandet.

Ich finde keine Plattform bietet einem eine so große Vielfalt an Games, Eingabegeräten und lässt sich auch recht gut auf einem aktuellen Stand halten. Zwar sind PS3 und X360 gute Konsolen und sie werden mir auch noch eine Weile Gesellschaft leisten, dennoch sieht man ihnen ihr Alter bereits an. Klar ein BF3 sieht auf der Konsole auch noch phänomenal aus und es ist beeindruckend was sich aus 5 Jahre alter Hardware noch rauskitzeln lässt. Allerdings sieht besagtes BF3 auf einem recht aktuellen PC einfach um Welten besser aus und das bei voller HD-Auflösung.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. März 2012)

Die Konsolen gehen auch sehr oft nach der Garantiezeit kaputt ob das Zufall ist .... wie damals beim Glühbirnen Kartell.


----------



## acc (30. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was für kompatible Eingabegeräte außer Gamepads und M&T gibt es in PC-Games denn noch?
> Außerdem ging es sich um die Definition "richtiges" Zocken, und nicht um einzelne Eingabegeräte.


 
lenkräder, flight-sticks, selbst solch kram wie kinect und das wii ding könnte man benutzen. das mit dem richtigen zocken basiert auf den post, auf den ich vorher geantwortet hatte. der ist der meinung, das nur ein gamepad richtiges zocken ermöglicht. und das ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## acc (30. März 2012)

red089 schrieb:


> Ja noch Gamepad, was nicht bei jedem Spiel funktioniert, dass ist auch fakt.
> 
> Von daher ist es sehr wohl geschmackssache, du kannst nie sicher gehen das das Spiel auf dem Pc auch mit dem Gamepad funktionert, somit hast du immer noch als Haupteingabegerät die Maus und Tastatur, und wer nicht mit M&T spielen will, sollte sich lieber ne Konsole kaufen, da ist es sicher das es mit Gamepad geht, das ist fakt.


 
es gibt genres, da ist ein gamepad schlichtweg schlecht bis garnicht geeignet für. da das ein unwiderlegbarer fakt ist, ist natürlich der pc aufgrund der besseren konfigurierbarkeit besser zum zocken geeignet .


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2012)

> Die Konsolen gehen auch sehr oft nach der Garantiezeit kaputt ob das Zufall ist .... wie damals beim Glühbirnen Kartell.


 
Das denke ich nicht- denn viele Konsolen gehen auch innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt...

Außerdem verdienen die Hersteller -mit Ausnahme von Nintendo- mit dem Verkauf der Hardware wenig bis nichts

Vermutlich werden Konsolen einfach so billig wie möglich gebaut, da wird einfach so weit wie möglich an jeder Ecke gespart.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden Konsolen einfach so billig wie möglich gebaut, da wird einfach so weit wie möglich an jeder Ecke gespart.


 
Das gilt aber nicht nur für Konsolen. Das ist inzwischen üblich bei PC Hardware.


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nicht nur für Konsolen. Das ist inzwischen üblich bei PC Hardware.


 
Naja, ich finde eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wenn du heutzutage Komponenten kaufen willst die wirklich mit schlechten Bauteilen ausgestattet sind musst du schon auf ältere LC Power Netzteilmodelle und ähnliches zurückgreifen. Selbst 50€ Asrock Mainboards sind heutzutage super für anspruchslose User bei denen die Kiste einfach nur laufen soll und Fertig-PCs mögen an jeder Ecke beschnitten sein, haltbar sind die Dinger aber durchaus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2012)

Es kann genauso gut etwas beim PC defekt werden und ich tippe mal drauf, dass viele Konsolen an Frischluftmangel sterben.


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es kann genauso gut etwas beim PC defekt werden und ich tippe mal drauf, dass viele Konsolen an Frischluftmangel sterben.



Das mit dem Frischluftmangel denke ich auch. Zumindest bei den Konsolen die Serienweise ausfallen. Ich bin tatsächlich mal im Blödmarkt zufällig neben einer Mutter gestanden, die nach einer neuen Konsole gefragt hat. Der Verkäufer wollte eine 360 empfehlen, aber die Frau hat ihn sofort unterbrochen mit "auf keinen Fall eine XBox 360, davon waren bei uns jetzt schon 14 Stück defekt...".


----------



## Low (2. April 2012)

Dann bleibt ja nicht viel Auswahl übrig


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2012)

Damit sie lange halten, sollte man bei Konsolen durchaus mal die Luftschlitze auspusten. Bei abgelaufener Garantie kann man durchaus auch mal die WLP erneuern. Ist sogar besser so.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. April 2012)

Auf gamestar steht schon was über PS4 und Xbox 720 ..... wenn die PS4 DX11 benutzt wird das mit den Konsolenports deutlich besser werden.
Xbox720 mit 2 GPUs und einer 6- Kern CPU hört sich doch auch ganz gut an ..... davon wird der PC profitieren.


----------



## fear.de (3. April 2012)

PS und DX wird es niemals geben, da kann man sich zu 99% sicher sein.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. April 2012)

und warum?


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> und warum?


 
Weil schon die PS3 kein DirectX unterstützt und es sich dabei um Zeug von Microsoft handelt. Die PS3 unterstützt OpenGL und LibGCM.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. April 2012)

Die PS4 wird ja auch nicht mehr eine Cell CPU haben wie viele bisher angenommen haben. 
Die Spezifkationen der Konsole stehen ja schon fest da man mit der Entwicklung der Konsole schon recht weit ist.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. April 2012)

DirectX als Schnittstelle bei ner PS3 und dann auch noch vom direkten Konkurrenten ob das mal gut geht Tippe da auch eher auf OpenGL. Die meisten Devs setzten allerdings auf DX. Der  OpenGL Support ist in den letzten Jahren irgendwie rarer geworden, imo.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die PS4 wird ja auch nicht mehr eine Cell CPU haben wie viele bisher angenommen haben.
> Die Spezifkationen der Konsole stehen ja schon fest da man mit der Entwicklung der Konsole schon recht weit ist.


 
Woher willst du das wissen? Es tauchen jede Woche neue angebliche Spezifikationen auf, welche sich vollkommen von anderen angeblichen Specs unterscheiden. Jede verdammte Woche. Niemand weiß etwas darüber. Das sind bisher alles Wichtigtuer, die etwas Aufmerksamkeit wollen.


----------



## acc (4. April 2012)

die benutzte api an sich ist eigentlich egal, solange künftige  konsolen die hardware-features, die eine dx11-gpu bereitstellt, wenigstens benutzen.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin tatsächlich mal im Blödmarkt zufällig neben einer Mutter gestanden, die nach einer neuen Konsole gefragt hat. Der Verkäufer wollte eine 360 empfehlen, aber die Frau hat ihn sofort unterbrochen mit "auf keinen Fall eine XBox 360, davon waren bei uns jetzt schon 14 Stück defekt...".


 
Dann muss sie aufhören das Ding selbst zu modden.  



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen? Es tauchen jede Woche neue angebliche Spezifikationen auf, welche sich vollkommen von anderen angeblichen Specs unterscheiden. Jede verdammte Woche. Niemand weiß etwas darüber. Das sind bisher alles Wichtigtuer, die etwas Aufmerksamkeit wollen.



Da stimme ich dir zu.
Diese Hype mit dem was die kommenden Konsolen alles haben oder eben nicht haben geht mir schwer auf den Zeiger.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6p8qz6wv8M&feature=g-u-u&context=G270f465FUAAAAAAABAA/url

Ein sehr schönes Video zum Thema, wenn man Englisch versteht.


----------



## Stormtrooper (20. April 2012)

Ich will endlich richtige Crossplattform-Games, dann könnte man sehen warum der PC eigentlich immer besser ist. Würde das bei CoD und weitern beliebten Spielen möglich sein, würden die Konsolenspieler nicht mehr gegen PC-Spieler zocken wollen und aufhören, oder vielleicht sogar das Lager wechseln. So ist das ja auch bei Halo gewesen. Microsoft hat während der Entwicklung xbox vs PC versucht. Die besten Konsolenspieler gegen mittelmäßige PC-Spieler, Consoleros wudern platt gemacht. Also wurde die Entwicklung gestoppt. Schade würde ich liebendgerne spielen.


----------



## Rico-3000 (20. April 2012)

[x] _PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s) 

Hatte mal ne PS3... für gaaaaanz kurze zeit aber nur... hat mir nicht gefallen... 
_


----------



## red089 (23. April 2012)

@Stormtrooper Besser? Was meinst du mit Besser? Bessere Eingabegerät, wo Besser definitiv das falsche Wort ist, eher Präzisere Eingabegeräte -> daher einfacher zu spielen.

Spiel mal du einen Ego-Shooter mit einem Contoller gegen einen der mit Maus und Tastatur spielt, klar gewinnt der mit Maus und Tastatur weil es einfach viel einfacher, präziser zu spielen ist. Das hat definitiv nichts mit "Skill" zu tun wenn ein M&T´ler einen mit Contoller fertig macht, das ist einfach nur unfair und lächerlich.

Maus und Tastatur sind sooo viel einfacher zu Spielen, eher hat einer der gut mit Contoller spielt "Skill".
Lächerlich deine Aussage, aber das gute ist, dass es so nie geschehen wird, weil es einfach unfair wäre.

Vielleicht wenn konsolen andere Eingabegeräte unterstützen, oder in einem anderen Genre, aber ansonsten wird das nicht passieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. April 2012)

Doch, wenn man z.B. auf der PS3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielt.


----------



## Rolk (23. April 2012)

Für mich gilt ja die Formel

einfache + präzise Steuerung = mehr Spielspass 

Alles andere geht eher Richtung Frustfaktor.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. April 2012)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich gilt ja die Formel
> 
> einfache + präzise Steuerung = mehr Spielspass
> 
> Alles andere geht eher Richtung Frustfaktor.



Es sollte die Aufgabe jedes Spieleentwicklers sein, die Steuerung präzise, und so simpel wie möglich zu gestalten. Lieber eine schöne, intuitive Gamepad-Steuerung als eine Tastenbelegung, mit der man über den ganzen Tisch reichen muss.


----------



## Rolk (23. April 2012)

Mir ist halt eine ordinäre Steuerung per Maus, Richtungstasten und ein paar Shortcuts lieber, als eine intuitive Gamepadsteuerung bei der gleich der Verdacht aufkommt das der Spieleentwickler gerne noch ein paar Knöpfe zum belegen gehabt hätte.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> bei der gleich der Verdacht aufkommt das der Spieleentwickler gerne noch ein paar Knöpfe zum belegen gehabt hätte.



Das hat man bei kaum einem Game.


----------



## samet (27. April 2012)

Und was ist mit Dragon Age. Und was glaubst du warum strategiespiele oder MMOs wie world of warcraft nicht auf den Konsolen gibt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2012)

Weil Consoleros keine Kellerkinder sind?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2012)

samet schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit Dragon Age. Und was glaubst du warum strategiespiele oder MMOs wie world of warcraft nicht auf den Konsolen gibt?



Es geht sich um Spiel, die Controller unterstützen 
Und warum es MMOs nicht auf den Konsolen gibt, hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit den Pads zu tun. Es gibt ja auch so genügend RPGs, die Gamepads unterstützen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (27. April 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil Consoleros keine Kellerkinder sind?


 
Einspruch! EINSPRUCH! 

Der algemeine Nerd, wird sicher als PC spielender, im Keller hockender, Brillen tragender pickliger Gamer dargestellt!
Aber achtung, so gut alle Punkte auf die Nerd/Kellerkinder Gemeinschaft zuteffend sind, so gibt es doch eine Variable in dieser Gleichung. "PC spielender - Konsolen spielender, im Keller hockender, Brillen tragender pickliger Gamer "

Beide Seiten beherbergen genug von Menschen die man nie an die Öffentlichkeit frei lassen sollte in sich! 

Aber Fackt ist, in Shotern sind 90% aller nomalen Konsolen Spielern den PC-Spielern in Punkto Genauigkeit unterlegen!  
Leider bestätigen hier auch Ausnahmen die Regel!  

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2012)

Im Dunkeln zielt es sich auch leichter. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass es auf beiden Seiten Kellerkinder gibt, aber der Anteil ist beim PC sicher höher, da man sich da mehr damit beschäftigen kann.


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

nur um spiele zu zocken oder auch wegen office?

one office kauft man sich eher ne console 
keine lags keine wartezeit beim installieren 

glaub das spricht für sich 

wenn man office auch braucht kann man sich ja ein netbook dazu kaufen


----------



## paxpl (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab nix gegen Konsolen ABER Egoshooter mit Controller ..... Tastatur + Maus FTW


----------



## killah (3. Mai 2012)

bin der gleichen meinung 
habe damals halo gekauft weil jeder meinte sei ein geiles spiel für die xbox 360

nach 20 min lag es nur noch in der tonne


----------



## Rohstoff (4. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:


> bin der gleichen meinung
> habe damals halo gekauft weil jeder meinte sei ein geiles spiel für die xbox 360
> 
> nach 20 min lag es nur noch in der tonne



Naja, das ist das Anti-Konsolen-Argument Nr. 1. Ich unterstelle euch einfach mal Ungeduld und sogar Unfähigkeit 
Mir ging es ähnlich, als ich als gestandener PCler Half-Life auf der Playstation 1 gespielt habe. Die erste Stunde war es eine Katastrophe, ein bisschen später aber hatte ich den Dreh raus. Seitdem komme ich sehr gut sowohl mit Controller als auch mit Maus + Tastatur klar. Bei Singleplayershootern (z. B. Duke Nukem Forever, Battlefield 3 Kampagne, ...) ist mir der Controller am PC sogar lieber! Es ist einfach bequemer und die Sitzposition ist meist gesünder!

Im Multiplayer (BF 3) ist natürlich Maus + Tastatur angesagt


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

fand das mit dem gamepad einfach viel zu ungenau 

kannst schon recht haben das man sich daran gewöhnt 
aber finde derjenige mit dem gamepad hat keine chance gegen jemanden mit ner tastatur und maus spielt


----------



## Rohstoff (4. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:


> fand das mit dem gamepad einfach viel zu ungenau
> 
> kannst schon recht haben das man sich daran gewöhnt
> aber finde derjenige mit dem gamepad hat keine chance gegen jemanden mit ner tastatur und maus spielt



Absolut richtig! Mischen darf man das nicht. Hab mal versucht Battlefield 3 (auf dem PC) online mit dem Controller zu spielen... mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen .

Wenn BF 3 auf den Konsolen nicht so eine Grafikgurke und die Spielerzahl nicht gekürzt wäre, würde ich es lieber auf PS3/360 spielen.


----------



## killah (5. Mai 2012)

hehe ok wenn das so geregelt ist würde es klappen 
habe mal früher gesehen das auch ne tastatur und maus für die 360 oder ps3 gibt 

kann man nicht damit zocken 

und auf beiden läuft doch auch ein os das man auch ins internet gehen kann 
wenn das klappt dann braucht man den rechner net mehr


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2012)

Man braucht ein extra Gerät, dass man zwischen M+T und PS3 schaltet, dann kann man auch damit zocken. 
Habe ich im Thread schon ein paar mal erwähnt und es wäre schön, wenn ihr alles lesen würdet, bevor ihr postet.


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2012)

485 Seiten zu lesen sollte man schon verlangen können.


----------



## killah (5. Mai 2012)

hehe da lese ich wochen dran


----------



## rockimpark (7. Mai 2012)

push@max schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis ist einer der größten Vorteile bei dieser Konsole. Bereits bei 150€ beginnt das Vergnügen.
> 
> Schon alleine der PC, der in der Lage ist, ein HD-Monitor zu "befeuern" kostet locker das 5-fache.
> 
> ...



Erstmal kannst du beim PC nicht den teiren Bildschirm erwähnen,da dieser auch bei der konsole benötigt wird.
Und was den Preis angeht
Wenn man beim pc AA ausmacht und texturen auf niedrig stellt, entspricht does in etwa der konsolengrafik und für diese einstellungen benötigt man keinen 800€ rechner.
Da reicht ein 300€rechner aus.
Also nur das doppelte
Wenn man jetzt noch nie monatlichen premiumkosten mtrechnet die man bei der xbox benötigt um online spielen zu können wird de xbox nach 2bis3 jahren gleich teuer und am pc hatt man noch diferse ffice anwendungen zum arbeiten
Der sieger ist also eindeudig der PC


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2012)

Lies dir den Thread doch mal durch, bevor du wieder mit der selben Diskussion startest. 
In fast jedem Haushalt ist ein TV, also braucht man den bei einer Konsole nicht mit rechnen und man muss auch nicht online spielen, man kann. 

Du könntest auch mal einem Normalverdiener erzählen, dass er für das Doppelte ein gleich gutes Gerät bekommt.


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Mai 2012)

Theoretisch sollte man TV/Monitor in beiden Fällen mit rechnen. 
Praktisch ist das Schwachsinn. Wer hat den bitte keinen Fernseher Zuhause? Ich schätze einfach mal, 99% aller Leute, die sich heute eine Konsole kaufen wollen, haben seit mehr als einem Jahr einen Fernseher.


----------



## Primer (9. Mai 2012)

MrSesc schrieb:


> Habe ihn mir gerade durchgesehen.
> 
> Play4Free ist ein offizelles EA Label Play4Free Home
> auch pogo.com gehört EA (gratis Online-Spiele z.B. Plants vs. Zombies)
> ...



Ich habe die Plattformanteile einfach aus der 4P News übernommen.  Desweiteren wird noch eine Kategorie "other" aufgeführt, die womöglich  F2P, Microtransaktionen ODER Abo Einnahmen widerspiegelt (SWTOR). Genau  sagen kann mans aber nicht. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich nur nochmals  auf die Lizenzen für Konsolen und die Konsolen Exklusiven Serien  aufmerksam machen. Wenn man von vielleicht 20Mio Einheiten aller EA  Spiele für die (zB) 360 ausgeht, generiert das schon mal gut 100-200Mio  USD (5-10USD Gebühr). Betrachtet man nun noch vielleicht 5Mio Einheiten  die durch EA Sports(Spiele die keine PC Version besitzen)hereinkommen,  so hat man nochmals 150Mio Einnahmen (~30USD pro Titel). Ob das ein  wenig MMO und Sims aufwiegen kann, stelle ich wie gesagt in Frage.

Es ist allerdings müßig zu viel Haarspalterei zu betreiben. Wirklich  schlecht kann der PC hier einfach nicht dastehen, auch abseits von MMO  und F2P. Dies wollte ich einfach nochmals herausstellen, deswegen ist er  aus Sicht des Umsatzes nicht der Überflieger. Von Mageren 10%  ist man aber sicher weit entfernt. Desweiteren beißt sich das nach wie  vor mit den aktuellen Spielerzahlen von BF3. Was  auch an den VgChartz  Zahlen zweifeln lässt.


----------



## P22W (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde beides eigentlich gleich. 
Ich habe Mw3 auf Pc und Ps3 und ich finde es auf beiden ähnlich aber beim pc ist die reaktionsgeschwindigkeit viel niedriger. 
Aber ein Vorteil an der Ps3 ist für mich: ich kann sie anschalten und zocken ohne probleme. Beim Pc geht das hochfahren langsam ( wenn man nicht gerade den teuersten hat) es funktioniert nicht immer gleich nach 1-1,5 jahren muss die Graka ausgewächselt und und und...
Dashalb ist zum spielen für mich die Ps besser weil alles in allem zum zocken eine Ps auch 500 euro oder mehr billiger ist.....

Mgf ;D


----------



## KastenBier (10. Mai 2012)

P22W schrieb:


> Also ich finde beides eigentlich gleich.
> Ich habe Mw3 auf Pc und Ps3 und ich finde es auf beiden ähnlich aber beim pc ist die reaktionsgeschwindigkeit viel niedriger.
> Aber ein Vorteil an der Ps3 ist für mich: ich kann sie anschalten und zocken ohne probleme. Beim Pc geht das hochfahren langsam ( wenn man nicht gerade den teuersten hat) es funktioniert nicht immer gleich nach 1-1,5 jahren muss die Graka ausgewächselt und und und...
> Dashalb ist zum spielen für mich die Ps besser weil alles in allem zum zocken eine Ps auch 500 euro oder mehr billiger ist.....
> ...


 
Modern Warfare kannst du mit einem alten Toast im PCI-E Slot spielen, das kann man hier wirklich nicht als Referenz nennen.


----------



## fear.de (10. Mai 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Lies dir den Thread doch mal durch, bevor du wieder mit der selben Diskussion startest.
> In fast jedem Haushalt ist ein TV, also braucht man den bei einer Konsole nicht mit rechnen und man muss auch nicht online spielen, man kann.
> 
> Du könntest auch mal einem Normalverdiener erzählen, dass er für das Doppelte ein gleich gutes Gerät bekommt.


 
Schwachsinn!
Gleich gut? Leuts, überlegt mal bitte bevor man mist schreibt. 
Mit einem PC kannst du alles machen, mit einer Konsole nur zocken und Filme schauen aber auch da gibts Begrenzungen.
Du zahlst zwar das doppelte hast aber auch das gesamte Packet und nicht ein beschnittenes, lahmes und darüber hinaus 6-7 Jahre altes System bei dir rum schimmeln.


----------



## Vapor3Z (10. Mai 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:
			
		

> Modern Warfare kannst du mit einem alten Toast im PCI-E Slot spielen, das kann man hier wirklich nicht als Referenz nennen.



Das werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren! :F

Meiner Meinung nach wird der PC durch die Konsolen nur gedrosselt und Mehrkosten zu sparen.
Im Prinzip ist eine Konsole auch nur ein Computer


----------



## KastenBier (10. Mai 2012)

Vapor3Z schrieb:


> Das werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren! :F
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird der PC durch die Konsolen nur gedrosselt und Mehrkosten zu sparen.
> Im Prinzip ist eine Konsole auch nur ein Computer



Das hast du soweit richtig erfasst. Die Spiele werden für eine bestimmte Plattform entwickelt, nämlich die Konsolen. Hier unterscheidet man zwar noch zwischen der PS3 und der XBOX 360 aber die Leistung beider Geräte ist ähnlich.

Dann, und das ist das was die PC'ler so ärgert, werden die für die Konsolen entwickelten Spiele, mit eben für die Konsole angepasster Steuerung und Grafik ganz simpel für den PC portiert. Heißt das Spiel für den PC ist keine Eigenentwicklung für eben diese Plattform sondern einfach nur eine für Windows angepasste Konsolenversion.

Offiziell rechtfertigen tut sich da niemand zu, aber da die Konsolen idR. der größere Absatzmarkt sind (siehe CoD Kiddies), wird eben für diese Plattform auch primär entwickelt. Da sich aber auch auf dem PC noch ein paar Dollars und Euros aus den Leuten rausquetschen lassen wird der ganze Konsolenrotz ratz fatz durch n Tool gejagt und *BAM *, fertig ist die Konsolenportierung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2012)

@fear.de
Der '' kennzeichnet normalerweise einen Scherz.


----------



## Razor2408 (14. Mai 2012)

Der Grund warum sich auch die neuen Konsolen gut verkaufen werden ist einfach zu nennen: Plug&Play.

Ein klassischer Desktop-PC hat und wird den Sprung ins Wohnzimmer nicht schaffen. Dazu ist er zu klobig und zu kompliziert. Ich habe selber einen guten PC neben meinen Konsolen und schließe ihn ab und zu an den HDTV an. Wenn man das macht merkt man schnell welche großen Vorteile eine Konsole gegenüber dem PC hat. Je nachdem welche Grafikkarte man hat muss man nämlich den Sound separat per Kabel verlegen, weil über HDMI nur die Bildinfos gesendet werden. Der Treiber muss auch der richtige sein sonst wird unter Umständen der TV nicht erkannt und man muss manuell nachjustieren, was wieder viel Arbeit bedeutet. Hat man nun alles am Laufen muss man das Spiel "anpassen". Schon mal versucht ältere Spiele wie Prey, NfS Most Wanted oder Condemned auf einem 16:9 HDTV ordentlich zum Laufen zu bringen? Man muss suchen nach Widescreen-Patches bzw. Daten manuell eingeben in den .cfg-Dateien und selbst dann hat man teils unerwünschte Effekte (Fischauge) weil das FOV oder andere Dinge nicht passen. Viel Frickelarbeit also. Auf einer Konsole wie z.B. der Xbox 360 legt man das Spiel ein und kann sofort loszocken, Patches werden vollautomatisch installiert und sind, wenn überhaupt, nur wenige MB groß.

Nachdem man nun die Grunddinge wie Bildformat und richtiges Verhältnis eingestellt hat muss man am PC das Spiel selber flüssig zum Laufen bekommen. Für Leute mit High-End-PCs sicher kein Problem, aber der Großteil der Leute besitzt halt Mittelklasse-PCs oder Einsteiger-PCs. Diese Leute verbringen dann nochmals einige Zeit im Grafik-Menü bis das Spiel wie gewünscht läuft. Es ist also oft ein steiniger Weg bis man ein Spiel am PC richtig genießen kann. Eine weitere Hürde ist die Hardware selbst. Natürlich gibt es hier im Forum viele die gerne und lange an ihren PCs rumschrauben und Teile einbauen, der Großteil der Leute will aber eher das Spiel einlegen und zocken. Der größte Vorteil des PCs ist die ständige technische Weiterentwicklung, allerdings muss man dafür auch technisch versiert sein und im Falle eines Neukaufs diese Teile auch einbauen können. Verständlicherweise zittern den meisten Menschen die Hände wenn sie um hunderte Euro ein neues Mainboard, CPU, Grafikkarte etc. kaufen und diese Teile dann im Gehäuse einbauen müssen obwohl man eigentlich kaum bis gar keine Erfahrungen damit hat. Das Verhältnis zum PC dürfte hier ähnlich wie bei Autos sein: Die meisten haben eines, fahren damit und sind froh wenn alles gut läuft. Sollten Probleme auftreten, bringt man es in die Werkstatt. Nur sehr wenige (im Verhältnis) schrauben selber daran herum oder versuchen Dinge zu reparieren.

Alles in allem sind die Konsolen technisch gute Geräte zu einem vernünftigen Preis und sie haben viel gute Spiele, wie der PC auch. Beide Systeme werden weiter lange nebeneinander existieren, ich persönlich denke aber dass die Konsolen weiterhin die Plattform Nr.1 für die Entwickler sein werden, vor allem auf den größten Märkten wie USA, Japan und UK.


----------



## Burn_out (15. Mai 2012)

Schöner Beitrag, dass hat es gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Winduser (16. Mai 2012)

Genau so sehr ich das auch. Pnp ist super. Auch wenn die Leistung und die personalisierbarkeit etwas drunter leidet.
Auch einer der gründe warum ich pc und ps3 besitze.
Und wegen den unterschiedlichen veröffentlichungsdaten der spiele bei Konsole und PC -.-


----------



## BlackBetty466 (17. Mai 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Der Grund warum sich auch die neuen Konsolen gut verkaufen werden ist einfach zu nennen: Plug&Play.



Kann Deinem Beitrag nur voll und ganz zustimmen.
Ich war selbst bis vor einigen Monaten überzeugter PC-Spieler und Konsolen-Belächler. Seit einigen Jahren haben wir zwar eine Wii, aber das habe ich immer eher mit Gesellschaftsspielen gleichgesetzt als mit Videospielen.

In letzter Zeit kam es dann immer häufiger vor, dass ich mein X-Box-360-Pad zum Zocken am PC genutzt habe, da eben viele Spiele sehr gut damit funktionieren (The Witcher 2, Limbo, The Maw, Fallout 3, Mirror's Edge, etc.). Dann habe ich mir bei Steam im Angebot Trine gekauft. Um das dann auch mal zu zweit oder zu dritt gemütlich auf dem Sofa zocken zu können sollte ein 2ter Controller her. Brauchte nicht unbedingt ein neuer sein, also ab in die Bucht. Dort gab es gebrauchte allerdings kaum unter Neupreis... Aber da fiel mir ein, wie ich vor einiger Zeit an meinen GameCube gekommen bin: Damals wollte ich einen Classic-Controller für unsere Wii kaufen (Als alter Simpsons-Fan der ersten Stunde musste ich natürlich Hit and Run spielen, dank Abwärtskompatibilität der Wii auf GC-Spiele ja kein Problem). Neu gab es die originalen Controller nicht mehr, und für einen Gebrauchten hätte ich ca. 25€ zahlen sollen. Da habe ich doch lieber 33€ bezahlt und dafür einen Cube inkl. 2 Controller bekommen .

Das gleiche hatte ich jetzt auch wieder vor, nur eben mit der XBox. Ist zwar deutlich teurer geworden, aber jetzt haben wir hier eine XBox 360 stehen 

Und seitdem die Box hier steht, hat der PC Pause. Zocken passiert fast ausschliesslich nur noch auf der Box, wie oben beschrieben: Einschalten, Start drücken, läuft. Und die meisten Spiele, die mich zur Zeit interessieren, gibt es eh für beide Plattformen (Fallout New Vegas, L.A. Noir, Alan Wake), wobei mir der Strombedarf der Box von ca. 70-90 Watt sympatischer ist als der des PCs (siehe Sig.) von ~200 Watt.  GTA IV habe ich zwar auf dem PC schon angefangen, aber wenn es mir mal  günstig über den Weg läuft, hol ich es mir auch noch für die Box.

Und dann gibt es noch diverse Spiele, die es gar nicht gibt auf dem PC: Brütal Legend, Das Simpsons-Spiel (auf der Wii zwar schon durch, aber die XBox-Version ist nicht nur hübscher, sondern unterscheidet sich sogar spielerisch ein wenig) und Red Dead Redemption.

Also unter'm Strich würde ich mich als konvertiert bezeichnen, zur Zeit gefällt mir das Zocken auf der Box echt besser als am PC. Und mit Kinect gibt es auch wieder ganz neue Spiele-Erfahrungen 




Razor2408 schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis zum PC dürfte hier ähnlich wie  bei Autos sein: Die meisten haben eines, fahren damit und sind froh wenn  alles gut läuft. Sollten Probleme auftreten, bringt man es in die  Werkstatt. Nur sehr wenige (im Verhältnis) schrauben selber daran herum  oder versuchen Dinge zu reparieren.


 
Viele Leute (speziell diejenigen, die beruflich mit IT zu tun haben)  regen sich immer wieder über Vergleiche zwischen PC und Auto auf. Ich  finde, es gibt sehr viele gute Vergleiche, wie dieser hier wieder  beweist  (Man muss natürlich bedenken, dass Vergleiche immer ein wenig hinken, aber deshalb heisst es ja Vergleich und nicht Synonym).


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2012)

Ja also ich hatte auch Monate lang keinen PC und nur meine Xbox und kam in der Zeit super ohne Rechner aus. Allerdings ist beim PC natürlich der Nerdfaktor. Also ich habe den PC halt super gerne auch wegen dem Basteln u.s.w. aber ich will auch nie mehr ohne Box


----------



## KrHome (17. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag, dass hat es gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


 Er hat auf den Punkt gebracht, auf welche Probleme meine Großmutter stoßen könnte, wenn ich ihr meinen PC für's Wohnzimmer Gaming hinstellen würde.

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Das was er aufgezählt hat ist lächerlich. All diese Treiber-Dinge bekommt man in unter 5 Minuten geregelt (einmalig! und dann läuft die Kiste) - solange braucht die PS3 auch um das neuste Zwangsupdate von Sony aufzuspielen. Der Rest ist Cherrypicking vom Feinsten. Oh Condemned läuft nur in 4:3 Auflösung auf dem 16:9 TV, aber auf der Konsole in 16:9. 

Ja super und was ist mit den zig tausenden Spielen, die auf keiner aktuellen Konsole laufen, aber dafür auf jedem PC? Wenn ich dieselbe Vielfalt wie mit einem PC haben will, muss ich mir mal eben 5 verschiedene Konsolen verschiedener Generationen ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Dieses Bild dürfte, wenn die Freundin mal zu Besuch kommt, weitaus nerdiger aussehen als ein PC in einem geschmackvollen Alu Case (nicht diese hässlichen NZXT Plastikbomber).


----------



## Xrais (17. Mai 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> Er hat auf den Punkt gebracht, auf welche Probleme meine Großmutter stoßen könnte, wenn ich ihr meinen PC für's Wohnzimmer Gaming hinstellen würde.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Das was er aufgezählt hat ist lächerlich. All diese Treiber-Dinge bekommt man in unter 5 Minuten geregelt (einmalig! und dann läuft die Kiste) - solange braucht die PS3 auch um das neuste Zwangsupdate von Sony aufzuspielen. Der Rest ist Cherrypicking vom Feinsten. Oh Condemned läuft nur in 4:3 Auflösung auf dem 16:9 TV, aber auf der Konsole in 16:9.
> 
> Ja super und was ist mit den zig tausenden Spielen, die auf keiner aktuellen Konsole laufen, aber dafür auf jedem PC? Wenn ich dieselbe Vielfalt wie mit einem PC haben will, muss ich mir mal eben 5 verschiedene Konsolen verschiedener Generationen ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Dieses Bild dürfte, wenn die Freundin mal zu Besuch kommt, weitaus nerdiger aussehen als ein PC in einem geschmackvollen Alu Case (nicht diese hässlichen NZXT Plastikbomber).


 

trotzdem hat er recht , da hilft auch nicht das schlecht gerede...


----------



## KrHome (17. Mai 2012)

Xrais schrieb:


> trotzdem hat er recht , da hilft auch nicht das schlecht gerede...


 Er kann garnicht Recht haben, weil er nicht wirklich zwischen den verschiedenen Zielgruppen differenziert. Er sagt nur "die Mehrheit will...". Wen interessiert das was die Mehrheit will?

Er stellt den PC als die umständlichere Basis hin. Das ist schlicht nicht haltbar, da sich ein PC an Konsumenten richtet, die Flexiblität wollen. Sie wünschen also genau das, was er als Nachteil ausweist. 

Ich gehe auf der anderen Seite aber auch davon aus, dass nach fast 5000 Postings hier klar geworden ist, dass sich ein Casualgamer nicht unbedingt einen PC kaufen sollte.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2012)

In einer Demokratie und der Marktwirtschaft interessiert eigentlich immer was die Mehrheit will...

Der PC ist auch schwieriger zu händeln.Gerade für Casual Gamer die sich nicht nur mit Browsergames zufrieden geben.

Der greift natürlich zur Konsole.Der PC ist leider Gottes teilweise sehr vom DRM Mist betroffen. Keine Ahnung,sowas das wegen Kopierschutz Spiele erstmal nicht laufen oder was momentan sehr häufig beredet wird auch bei Diablo 3 der Onlinezwang zum zocken...


----------



## Sertix (17. Mai 2012)

Auf die nächsten 500 Seiten.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. Mai 2012)

Mal sehen wie das mit der nächsten Konsolen Gen aussehen wird. 
Wenn die Spiele bald Account gebunden sind und man nur alle Games neu Kaufen muss wird eine Konsole ein teures Vergnügen. Jetzt kann man ein Spiel was 10Std Spielzeit hat noch für 6€ ausleihen oder mit Kumpels tauschen ausleihen u.s.w. 

Ich habe selber eine Xbox360 und bestimmt 150 Games darauf gezockt und nichtmal 70€ Euro bezahlt alles war Legal ausgeliehen Mediathek Freunde u.s.w
dann ist ne Konsole ein coole Sache ... aber 60€ für ein Konsolen Spiel (nicht Exclusiv) zu bezahlen ohne Multiplayer sondern nur als Singelplayer Game mit einer Spielzeit von 7-15 Std. und mittleren Wiederspielwert halte ich nicht für gerechtfertigt.  

In den letzten Jahren ist mir aufgefallen, dass man auf dem PC an aktuelle Spiele durch Angebotsaktionen sehr günstig rankommt und auch das Angebot an Indie Games hat stark zugenommen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2012)

Ja da ist was dran. Ich profitiere bzw. Mache auch Gebrauch vom Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Mai 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> Er hat auf den Punkt gebracht, auf welche Probleme meine Großmutter stoßen könnte, wenn ich ihr meinen PC für's Wohnzimmer Gaming hinstellen würde.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Das was er aufgezählt hat ist lächerlich. All diese Treiber-Dinge bekommt man in unter 5 Minuten geregelt (einmalig! und dann läuft die Kiste) - solange braucht die PS3 auch um das neuste Zwangsupdate von Sony aufzuspielen. Der Rest ist Cherrypicking vom Feinsten. Oh Condemned läuft nur in 4:3 Auflösung auf dem 16:9 TV, aber auf der Konsole in 16:9.
> 
> Ja super und was ist mit den zig tausenden Spielen, die auf keiner aktuellen Konsole laufen, aber dafür auf jedem PC? Wenn ich dieselbe Vielfalt wie mit einem PC haben will, muss ich mir mal eben 5 verschiedene Konsolen verschiedener Generationen ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Dieses Bild dürfte, wenn die Freundin mal zu Besuch kommt, weitaus nerdiger aussehen als ein PC in einem geschmackvollen Alu Case (nicht diese hässlichen NZXT Plastikbomber).


1. Wenn ich mir so die ganzen Problemthreads hier an schaue, müssen hier viele Großmütter unterwegs sein. 

2. Wenn du keine Treiber aktualisierst, ist das deine Sache, aber ich kenne auch viele PC-Spieler, die nicht mal das können. 

3. Wenn es doch zig tausende Games für den PC gibt, braucht sich auch keiner über die Konsolen beschweren. 


KrHome schrieb:


> Er kann garnicht Recht haben, weil er nicht wirklich zwischen den verschiedenen Zielgruppen differenziert. Er sagt nur "die Mehrheit will...". Wen interessiert das was die Mehrheit will?
> 
> Er stellt den PC als die umständlichere Basis hin. Das ist schlicht nicht haltbar, da sich ein PC an Konsumenten richtet, die Flexiblität wollen. Sie wünschen also genau das, was er als Nachteil ausweist.
> 
> Ich gehe auf der anderen Seite aber auch davon aus, dass nach fast 5000 Postings hier klar geworden ist, dass sich ein Casualgamer nicht unbedingt einen PC kaufen sollte.


1. Publisher und Entwickler interessieren, was die Mehrheit will, denn eigentlich wollen sie ja Geld damit verdienen. 

2. Der PC ist die umständlichere Basis und das entspricht nicht unbedingt den Wünschen der meisten User. Da soll jede neue Hardware problemlos laufen, tut sie aber nicht immer. 

3. Gerade am PC findet man extrem viele Casualgamer. Dank Facebook und Landwirtschaftssimulator haben die ja genug zu tun. 


stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie das mit der nächsten Konsolen Gen aussehen wird.
> Wenn die Spiele bald Account gebunden sind und man nur alle Games neu Kaufen muss wird eine Konsole ein teures Vergnügen. Jetzt kann man ein Spiel was 10Std Spielzeit hat noch für 6€ ausleihen oder mit Kumpels tauschen ausleihen u.s.w.
> 
> Ich habe selber eine Xbox360 und bestimmt 150 Games darauf gezockt und nichtmal 70€ Euro bezahlt alles war Legal ausgeliehen Mediathek Freunde u.s.w
> ...


Es gibt auch für Konsolenspiele immer wieder mal Aktionen und wer sich ein Game zum Vollpreis kauft, ist selber Schuld, egal ob auf Konsole oder PC.

Von Sony gabs vor kurzem ein Statement, dass sie nicht gegen den Gebrauchtspielemarkt vorgehen.


----------



## Rolk (17. Mai 2012)

Am PC kann man schon einiges an Geld sparen, wenn man seine Spiele behalten will. Mal überlegen was ich dieses Jahr schon gekauft habe.

Alan Wake für 12 €
Skyrim für 25 €
Batman: Arkham City für 14 €
Battlefield 3 für 22 €

Keins davon von Keyshops. Ansonsten schliese ich mich weitgehend KrHome an. Für mich klingt die Argumentation von Razor2408 ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen, aber das wird sich der eine oder andere schon gedacht haben.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 gibts nur für PC. Klare Sache von daher


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Mai 2012)

@Rolk
Für PS3:
Assassin's Creed 1+2 für 30€. 
Darksiders für 12€. 
Brütal Legend für 20€. 

Schnäppchen gibt es überall und ich kann mir, bis auf vereinzelte Ausnahmen, viele Spiele ausleihen, da keine Accountbindung. Das kostet mich dann gar nichts. 

@GoldenMic
Nein, das gibt es auch für den Mac.


----------



## x3n0x (17. Mai 2012)

Ich finde einzig und allein FIFA auf der Konsole gut. Für die meisten anderen Spiele, wie z.B. CoD MW3 finde ich eine Konsole, bzw. den Controller einfach völlig ungeeignet und stehe viel mehr auf die Tastatur & Maus


----------



## BlackBetty466 (17. Mai 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> Er hat auf den Punkt gebracht, auf welche Probleme meine Großmutter stoßen könnte, wenn ich ihr meinen PC für's Wohnzimmer Gaming hinstellen würde.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Das was er aufgezählt hat ist lächerlich. All diese Treiber-Dinge bekommt man in unter 5 Minuten geregelt (einmalig! und dann läuft die Kiste) - solange braucht die PS3 auch um das neuste Zwangsupdate von Sony aufzuspielen. Der Rest ist Cherrypicking vom Feinsten. Oh Condemned läuft nur in 4:3 Auflösung auf dem 16:9 TV, aber auf der Konsole in 16:9.
> 
> Ja super und was ist mit den zig tausenden Spielen, die auf keiner aktuellen Konsole laufen, aber dafür auf jedem PC? Wenn ich dieselbe Vielfalt wie mit einem PC haben will, muss ich mir mal eben 5 verschiedene Konsolen verschiedener Generationen ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Dieses Bild dürfte, wenn die Freundin mal zu Besuch kommt, weitaus nerdiger aussehen als ein PC in einem geschmackvollen Alu Case (nicht diese hässlichen NZXT Plastikbomber).




Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass Grossmütter bei weitem nicht die Einzigen sind, die Probleme mit PCs haben. Dass es auf einer Fachseite für Computer-Gaming einen relativ hohen Anteil an Usern gibt, die viele Probleme am PC selbst in den Griff bekommen, dürfte klar sein. Allerdings spiegelt das keinesfalls den Prozentsatz an versierten Anwendern in der Gesamtbevölkerung wider.
In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es viele Leute, die schon seit vielen Jahren am PC spielen. Selbst einen PC zusammengeschraubt hat von denen noch keiner, da bei ihnen einfach kein Interesse an der Technik besteht, sondern nur der Wunsch zu spielen.

Von mir selbst behaupte ich einfach mal, schon eine ganze Menge Ahnung von PCs zu haben. Dennoch stosse ich desöfteren auf kleinere bis mittlere Hürden. Und sei es nur eine Kleinigkeit, wie z.B. dass nach jedem Treiberupdate der GraKa die Hotkeys für die Ausgabegeräte nicht mehr funktionieren und neu konfiguriert werden müssen. Für mich wie für 80% der hier aktiven eine Sache von 2 Minuten, für 80% der Bevölkerung eine unlösbare Aufgabe, die einen ganzen Nachmittag dauert und dann trotzdem nur Frust hinterlässt (und dann in einem Anruf bei einem von uns endet ).

Und auch bei jedem OS-Wechsel gibt es reihenweise Probleme, von Windos 9x auf XP liefen viele Spiele erst nicht, und von XP auf Vista / 7, evtl sogar noch 64Bit, klappte auch so einiges nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen von den Stolpersteinen, die die Publisher uns auch noch in den Weg legen, wie z.B. GTA IV. Bis ich das zum Laufen bekommen habe, mit Kopierschutz und GfWL und RockstarGames Social Club sind bestimmt 2 Stunden vergangen. Anschliessend habe ich eine Runde SuM gespielt, weil ich auf GTA keinen Bock mehr hatte...


Dass die Vielfalt am PC zweifelsohne die grösste ist, kann wohl niemand bestreiten. Dass diese Plattform allerdings auch die pflege- und wartungsintensivste ist jedoch ebenso wenig. Und die breite Masse hat nunmal einfach kein Interesse an Pflege und Wartung, also hat Razor 2408 mit seinem Beitrag vollkommen recht.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Mai 2012)

x3n0x schrieb:


> Ich finde einzig und allein FIFA auf der Konsole gut. Für die meisten anderen Spiele, wie z.B. CoD MW3 finde ich eine Konsole, bzw. den Controller einfach völlig ungeeignet und stehe viel mehr auf die Tastatur & Maus


 
Typisch. Der Begriff "Videospiele" wird in diesem Thread auf Ego-Shooter und Sportspiele reduziert. Es gibt auch noch andere Spiele, aber die zählen anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Rolk (18. Mai 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Rolk
> Für PS3:
> Assassin's Creed 1+2 für 30€.
> Darksiders für 12€.
> Brütal Legend für 20€.



Also ich habe mich absichtlich auf relativ aktuelle Titel beschränkt. Wenn ich noch so alte Titel wie du aufführen würde wäre meine Liste "etwas" länger und die Preise auch noch deutlich tiefer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Mai 2012)

Die habe ich dieses Jahr gekauft, da ich bei der großen Auswahl mit dem Zocken kaum hinterher komme. 

Bei Release waren deine Spiele aber auch etwas teurer.


----------



## Primer (18. Mai 2012)

@*BlackBetty466*

Die Frage ist nur inwiefern solcherlei Dinge Praxis relevant sind. Wie viele wiederum richten sich also solche Hotkeys ein und was hat das mit Spielen zu tun? Zumal es so manche auch von Windows direkt gibt. In deinem Fall zb. "Win Taste+P". Keiner wird hier bezweifeln können das ein PC den höchsten und umständlichsten Wartungsaufwand hat. Die Frage ist nur wie groß der Unterschied heutzutage noch ist. Mit Win7 hat man ein stabiles, sich über große Teile (für Spiele) selbst updatendes System. Auch die GPU Hersteller (deren aktuelle Treiber nicht über Win Update reinkommen) haben mittlerweile einen Updater zur verfügung gestellt. Der letztliche Aufwand um Spiele zu spielen ist keineswegs mehr sonderlich groß oder gar unüberwindbar. 
Das die ältere Bevölkerung nicht zwangsläufig mit einem PC klar kommt schient klar, aber kommt sie dann plötzlich mit einer Konsole klar? Mal ganz davon abgesehen das dies eh nicht die Zielgruppe für Spieler ist^^ 
Annähernd jeder für Spiele in Frage kommende Mensch wird doch zumindest einen Windows PC problemlos bedienen können, mehr ist letztlich auch kaum notwendig. Mit dem Browser klappts doch auch, wo besteht da heute noch der Unterschied zu Spielen?

Der PC kann definitiv hin und wieder Probleme machen, gerade bei Spielen. Aber es ist nun auch nicht so das jedes zweite Spiel unspielbar ist. Vereinzelte (und selten große) Ausfälle gibt es immer mal, das trifft aber in abgeschwächter Form auch auf die Konsolen zu, manchmal hat man eben Pech.


----------



## Rolk (18. Mai 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die habe ich dieses Jahr gekauft, da ich bei der großen Auswahl mit dem Zocken kaum hinterher komme.



Das geht mir doch auch nicht anderst. 



> Bei Release waren deine Spiele aber auch etwas teurer.


Klar, aber der Release ist noch nicht lange her (2011/2012) und das macht dann eben auch bei Sonderangeboten den Unterschied aus, ob man 20 € oder nur 7,50 € zahlt.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (18. Mai 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur inwiefern solcherlei Dinge Praxis relevant sind. Wie viele wiederum richten sich also solche Hotkeys ein und was hat das mit Spielen zu tun?


 
Ok, viele werden das wohl nicht machen. Aber mit Spielen hat es bei mir zu tun, wenn ich mit Maus und Tatstatur am Schreibtisch zocke, dann möchte ich das Bild auf dem Monitor haben. Spiele ich mit Pad auf dem Sofa, dann brauche ich das Bild im Nebenzimmer auf dem Fernseher. Und nach jedem Treiberupdate setzt die GraKa den TV am HDMI-Port als Display 1, der Monitor am DVI ist nur Display 2. Und es nervt mich schon ganz schön, wenn ich am Monitor spiele und plötzlich kein Bild mehr habe, weil meine Frau den Fernseher eingeschaltet hat...
Also Hotkeys hin oder her, konfigurieren muss ich nach jedem neuen treiber...




primerp12 schrieb:


> Keiner wird hier bezweifeln können das ein PC den höchsten und umständlichsten Wartungsaufwand hat. Die Frage ist nur wie groß der Unterschied heutzutage noch ist. Mit Win7 hat man ein stabiles, sich über große Teile (für Spiele) selbst updatendes System. Auch die GPU Hersteller (deren aktuelle Treiber nicht über Win Update reinkommen) haben mittlerweile einen Updater zur verfügung gestellt. Der letztliche Aufwand um Spiele zu spielen ist keineswegs mehr sonderlich groß oder gar unüberwindbar.
> Das die ältere Bevölkerung nicht zwangsläufig mit einem PC klar kommt schient klar, aber kommt sie dann plötzlich mit einer Konsole klar? Mal ganz davon abgesehen das dies eh nicht die Zielgruppe für Spieler ist^^




Stimmt vollkommen. Allerdings ist selbst hierfür schon ein Mindestmass an Ahnung für die PC-Technik notwendig, die vielen Leuten einfach fehlt. Ich bin selbst immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele Leute nicht einmal die Windows-Update-Funktion eingeschaltet haben. Und damit ist das sich selbst updatenede System schon wieder dahin. Treiberupdates macht auch längst nicht jeder. Gerade neulich hat mir ein Kumpel sein Leid geklagt, dass BF3 nicht laufen würde. Dabei hatte er doch extra Win7 neu installiert, um ein ganz sauberes System zu haben. Den GraKa-Treiber hatte er dann von der CD installiert, die seiner HD5870 damals beilag...  



primerp12 schrieb:


> Annähernd jeder für Spiele in Frage kommende Mensch wird doch zumindest einen Windows PC problemlos bedienen können, mehr ist letztlich auch kaum notwendig. Mit dem Browser klappts doch auch, wo besteht da heute noch der Unterschied zu Spielen?



Bedienen können die meisten inzwischen einen Windows-PC (zumindest die Grundfunktionen), aber bei der Pflege des Systems ist bei min. 80% Schluss. Bei uns in der Firma gibt es regelmässing morgens Anrufe in der IT-Abteilung, dass Monitore defekt seien. Wenn die Angestellten ihre PCs hochfahren, drücken sie erst auf den Powerknopf am Gehäuse, dann auf den am Monitor. Wenn sie abends vorher vergessen haben, ihren Monitor abzuschalten, dann ist dieser morgens im Standby und wird dann ausgeschaltet. Dieser Fehler passiert immer wieder, und wenn es schon an so etwas scheitert, sollte man dem gemeinen User scheinbar nicht allzu viel zutrauen...



primerp12 schrieb:


> Der PC kann definitiv hin und wieder Probleme machen, gerade bei Spielen. Aber es ist nun auch nicht so das jedes zweite Spiel unspielbar ist. Vereinzelte (und selten große) Ausfälle gibt es immer mal, das trifft aber in abgeschwächter Form auch auf die Konsolen zu, manchmal hat man eben Pech.



So weit ich bisher gesehen habe, kann man an der Konsole absolut nichts falsch machen. Selbst wenn es Day-1-Patches gibt, was ja bei PC-Spielen fast schon zum Standard mutiert ist, so braucht man lediglich mit einem Tastendruck bestätigen und den Rest erledigt die Konsole allein. Mit ihren Konsolen kommen auch all meine Freunde und Bekannte allein zurecht, mit ihren PC-Problemen kommen sie sehr häufig hilfesuchend zu mir.


----------



## Primer (18. Mai 2012)

Gut, das mit dem Treiber ist eine interessante Sache. Passiert mir bei Nvidia aber nicht (TFT an HDMI, TV an DVI). Würde ich sogar als Argument für den Aufwand des PC sehen, wenn man aber einmal weiß wies geht ist das auch gegessen. Selbiges gilt auch für die GPU Treiber Update Sache, wenn man das einmal weiß ist gut. Allzu viele Stolpersteine gibt es heute aber nicht mehr. Womit sich auch die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit solcher Aktionen stellt, weil ich einmal im Monat für 5min Google bedienen muss, um die meist bekannten Fehler in Erfahrung zu bringen, soll ich gleich die Plattform verteufeln? 
Die Sache mit dem Monitor sehe ich eher zwiespältig, also wer zu blöd ist ein Gerät auf Aktivität zu prüfen, dem kann man genauso zutrauen das dies auch mit der Konsole oder dem TV passiert. Zumal diese Leute dann meist Windows zumindest bedienen können, sicherer Umgang mit MS Office gehört für viele Jobs heute zur Grundlage. Diese Bedienung unterscheidet sich aber nicht grundlegend von Spiele Software. Windows ist Consumer SW und entsprechend für DAUs ausgelegt, genauso wie Smartphones und Konsolen. Wer schon an einem PC scheitert kann genauso auch an anderen Geräten scheitern, schon weil es alles so simpel wie möglich gehalten wird. Ich meine wenn Win Update deaktiviert ist, teilt dir das System das dann auch mit, genauso wie dir die Konsole mitteilt das eine neue FW verfügbar ist.

Natürlich kann man das letztlich als Argument werten, ganz klar. Aber so schwerwiegend sind die Probleme heute einfach nicht mehr, als dass man von einer generelle Hürde für 80% der Bevölkerung sprechen könnte. Zumal die Zielgruppe für Spiele eher an versierte Leute gerichtet ist, die sich auch mal schnell in eine Konsole oder Smartphon einarbeiten können. Das unterscheidet sich aber kaum mehr vom PC, auch wenn hier halt mal 5 Minuten Aufwand im Monat dazukommen, weil es irgendein banales Problem gibt.

Auch ist das mit Updates so eine Sache. Der PC hat hier klar das Problem der gespaltenen Dienste, trotzdem updaten all diese die Spiel zumeist automatisch. Das unterscheidet sich auch nicht mehr generell von Konsolen, nur das es dort bei 100% der Spiel funktioniert und alles über eine Plattform läuft. Beim PC halt nur bei 80%. Das ist wie ich finde der größte Nachteil der Plattform, das einige Hersteller (UBI, EA) ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen wollen, aber alles samt am viel zu weit fortgeschrittenen Steam scheitern. Leider lässt man aber auch nicht die Wahl, so das man ausschließlich auf einen Dienst setzten kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Mai 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das geht mir doch auch nicht anderst.
> 
> Klar, aber der Release ist noch nicht lange her (2011/2012) und das macht dann eben auch bei Sonderangeboten den Unterschied aus, ob man 20 € oder nur 7,50 € zahlt.


Dann stell dir mal die Auswahl vor, wenn man PC, PS3, PSP, Wii, DS, 3DS und noch ein RL hat. Ein Tag hat einfach zu wenig Stunden. 

7,50€ ist immer noch mehr als gratis, da ich mir z.B. die Assassin's Creed Reihe auch ausleihen hätte können. 

@primerp12
Meine Ex hat es auch geschafft, alle möglichen Addons für Sims zu installieren und einzurichten, aber sobald irgendwas bei Windows nicht lief, war sie vollkommen ratlos. 

Irgendwer hat hier im Forum mal geschrieben, dass er auf einer Lan-Party mal gefragt wurde, was das für komische Schläuche in seinem PC sind. 
Man sieht also, dass auch Coregamer manchmal keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (19. Mai 2012)

Vllt ist es ja auch einfach so, dass aktuelle GraKas den HDMI-Port bevorzugen und das daran angeschlossenene Gerät direkt als Display 1 setzen. Oder nVidia hat die Treiber einfach besser im Griff und übernimmt die Einstellung einfach beim Update .

Und die Plattform verteufelt habe ich ja gar nicht, bin nach wie vor begeistert von meinem Rechner und all seinen Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich überhaupt etwas verteufle, dann den Durchschnittsuser, der eben nicht in der Lage ist, mit Hilfe von 5 Minuten, Google und etwas Grips bekannte Probleme nachzuvollziehen und selbständig zu lösen.

Die Sache mit dem Minitor verhält sich meiner Vermutung nach so: Die Leute wissen WAS sie tun müssen, aber nicht WARUM, d.h. sie wissen, dass sie ihren Monitor einschalten müssen, aber natürlich nur dann, wenn er nicht eingeschaltet ist. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass sie morgens vorm ersten Kaffee noch nicht ganz wach sind 
Allerdings passiert dies schon desöfteren, und auch hochbezahlten, langjährig studierten Ingenieuren ist es schon passiert.


Das mit dem Treiberupdate ist bei manchen volle Absicht. Irgendwo mal "never touch a running System" aufgeschnappt, und beim letzten Versuch klappte ja auch nicht alles reibungslos, also lässt man es in Zukunft einfach
Und das, obwohl es für AMD-Grafiktreiber sogar bei Steam eine Updatefunktion gibt (wenn einem die Treibereigene schon nicht ausreicht...)


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2012)

> Irgendwer hat hier im Forum mal geschrieben, dass er auf einer Lan-Party mal gefragt wurde, was das für komische Schläuche in seinem PC sind.



Hart...knallhart Oh Mann.

Die Konsolen sind meiner Meinung irgendwo der Motor der Spiele Industrie. Der PC ist dann die Spielwiese der Entwickler weil sie sich auf ihm Aufgrund der Rechenleistung eines PC Systems nun an der Grafik der Spiel austoben können. Das zeigen die meisten Crossplattform Dinger.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Mai 2012)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Wenn ich überhaupt etwas verteufle, dann den Durchschnittsuser, der eben nicht in der Lage ist, mit Hilfe von 5 Minuten, Google und etwas Grips bekannte Probleme nachzuvollziehen und selbständig zu lösen.


Der Großteil der User kann auch nichts bei seinem Auto reparieren, kann keine Möbel zusammen bauen, kann nicht betonieren, Boden verlegen, ...
Nur weil man sich bei einem Gebiet zufälligerweise auskennt, braucht man nicht überheblich zu werden. 


Bei manchen Nerds merkt man aber, dass das eben ihr einziges Gebiet ist und sie sich nicht mit etwas anderem profilieren können.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Mai 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Großteil der User kann auch nichts bei seinem Auto reparieren, kann keine Möbel zusammen bauen, kann nicht betonieren, Boden verlegen, ...
> Nur weil man sich bei einem Gebiet zufälligerweise auskennt, braucht man nicht überheblich zu werden.
> Bei manchen Nerds merkt man aber, dass das eben ihr einziges Gebiet ist und sie sich nicht mit etwas anderem profilieren können.



Wohl wahr. Manche haben halt einfach keine Lust oder Zeit um sich mit den Zickereien eines PCs auseinander zu setzen. Die wollen ein funktionierendes Produkt, und fertig.



BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Wenn ich überhaupt etwas verteufle, dann den Durchschnittsuser, der eben nicht in der Lage ist, mit Hilfe von 5 Minuten, Google und etwas Grips bekannte Probleme nachzuvollziehen und selbständig zu lösen.



Wenn an meinem Auto etwas nicht mehr funktioniert, dann könnte ich das Problem möglicherweise auch mit Hilfe von Google lösen. Habe ich Lust und Zeit im mich darum zu kümmern? Nein, habe ich nicht!
Ich bin ein Durchschnittsautofahrer und habe wenig Ahnung von Autos, so wie jeder in so unglaublich vielen Dingen Durchschnitt, Noob, Anfänger, Ahnungsloser usw. ist. Von daher würde ich persönlich mir solche Sprüche sparen.


----------



## Primer (19. Mai 2012)

Hmm, bei mir ist es genau anders herum^^ 
Der TV am DVI bekommt immer den Bootscreen und der TFT am HDMI springt erst an wenn der Treiber geladen ist. Soviel zum Thema bevorzugen.

@Nailgun
Na wenns nicht mal für nen paar IKEA Möbel reicht, dann wies ich auch nicht. Wie kann Man(n) sowas nicht fertigbringen...
Also mir fällt spontan niemand ein, der nicht eben solche Möbel aufbauen kann oder mal ne H7 beim Auto selber wechselt!? Wo ist da auch das Problem, sind doch überall riesige Bilder dabei die einem unmissverständlich verklickern wie dat geht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Mai 2012)

Ähm, bei mir zu Hause ist alles maßgefertigt und ich könnte einiges selbst bei meinem Auto reparieren, da ich eine ähnliche Ausbildung habe. 
Das kann aber der Großteil einfach nicht, da sich kaum jemand mit sowas, oder PCs, beschäftigen will. 

PS: Ikea


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenns nicht mal für nen paar IKEA Möbel reicht, dann wies ich auch nicht. Wie kann Man(n) sowas nicht fertigbringen...



Genau genommen habe ich 3 Kumpels die genau das nicht hinbekommen. Handwerkliche Fähigkeiten=0,0. 
Die haben einfach kein "Händchen" für so was.


----------



## Primer (20. Mai 2012)

Hmm, liegt vielleicht daran das ich vom Land komme und sonst, beruflich bedingt, eher mit Leuten zu tun habe, die keine zwei linken Hände haben können
Aber die eigenen Erfahrungen sind meist kaum repräsentativ. Ich würde trotzdem davon Abstand nehmen, das irgendwie 80% der Bevölkerung pauschal unfähig sind ein paar simple Möbel zusammen zu zimmern.

Was gibts gegen IKEA zu meckern


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die eigenen Erfahrungen sind meist kaum repräsentativ. Ich würde trotzdem davon Abstand nehmen, das irgendwie 80% der Bevölkerung pauschal unfähig sind ein paar simple Möbel zusammen zu zimmern.



Da hast du natürlich recht.
Wobei das Thema repräsentativ speziell hier im Forum gerne vergessen wird. Hier scheinen viele zu denken, dass die ganze Welt aus PC-Nerds besteht


----------



## Primer (20. Mai 2012)

Um Gottes willen nein. Aber dafür gibt es doch Foren, Fachzeitschriften und Bekannte.
Ich verstehe auch nicht übermäßig viel von TV, Kamera oder Kühlschränken, etc.. Deswegen informiert man sich eben vorher was man kauft. Das dauert je nach Willen von 5min bis Stunden. Ich sehe da heutzutage keinen Grund mehr, das Leute uninformiert in den nächsten Mediamarkt rennen und dort vom Verkäufer das "Top" Auslaufmodell von vor zwei Jahren angedreht bekommen. DANN ist man aber auch echt selber schuld.
Schau, wenn ich mir jetzt auf die schnelle ne Grafikkarte anschaffen will und nicht weiß welche, kann ich ganz schnell zur nicht mal sonderlich HW kompetenten Gamestar surfen und da die Top10 der GPUs aufrufen. Ich suche mir das entsprechende Produkt für mein Budget raus, klicke drunter und bestelle das Teil im Netz....Aufwand 5min. Das ist doch heute echt kein Hindernis mehr. 

Man muss im Grunde auf keinem Gebiet mehr ein "Nerd" sein um ein gutes Angobt raus zu suchen, das übernehmen längst andere für einen, wen man keinen Bock hat sich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Um Gottes willen nein. Aber dafür gibt es doch Foren, Fachzeitschriften und Bekannte.
> Ich verstehe auch nicht übermäßig viel von TV, Kamera oder Kühlschränken. Deswegen informiert man sich eben vorher was man kauft. Das dauert je nach Willen von 5min bis Stunden. Ich sehe da heutzutage keinen Grund mehr, das Leute uninformiert in den nächsten Mediamarkt rennen und dort vom Verkäufer das "Top" Auslaufmodell von vor zwei Jahren angedreht bekommen. DANN ist man aber auch echt selber schuld.
> Schau, wenn ich mir jetzt auf die schnelle ne Grafikkarte anschaffen will und nicht weiß welche, kann ich ganz schnell zur nicht mal sonderlich HW kompetenten Gamestar surfen und da die Top10 der GPUs aufrufen. Ich suche mir das entsprechende Produkt für mein Budget raus, klicke drunter und bestelle das Teil im Netz....Aufwand 5min. Das ist doch heute echt kein Hindernis mehr.
> Man muss im Grunde auf keinem Gebiet mehr ein "Nerd" sein um ein gutes Angobt rauszusuchen, das übernhmen längst andere für einen, wen man keinen Bock hat sich damit zu beschäftigen.



Tja, aber das ist doch genau der Punkt. Natürlich können sich die Leute vorab im Netz über gewisse Sachen informieren. Aber der 0815-PC-User rennt dann trotzdem in den Media Markt und kauft sich seinen Komplett-PC. Nicht weil er blöd ist, sondern weil er vielleicht keine Lust und Zeit hat um sich mit dem recht komplexen Thema PC-Hardware auseinander zu setzen.
Kaufen, anschliessen, fertig. Das wollen die meisten Leute. Und es wird gerne vergessen, dass selbst die Leistung des schlechtesten Komplett-PCs für fast alle Anwendungen (außer aufwendigen Spielen) mehr als ausreicht.


----------



## Primer (20. Mai 2012)

Als ob sich Konsolenspieler nicht ebenfalls in den tausenden PS3 vs 360 Themen da draußen informieren, was den nun die bessere Wahl ist. Ich zweifle ein wenig das der mit Internet aufgewachsene Spieler und damit potenzielle Kunde für Videospiele, nicht wenigstens einen Blick ins Netz wirft, bevor er beim zunehmend schlechter werdenden Ruf von Großflächenmärkten einkauft...wenn überhaupt. Diese Metroketten schreiben doch schon ein paar Jahre keine schwarzen Zahlen mehr, oder? Das hat aus meiner Sicht durchaus mit dem Internet zu tun und den damit größeren, transparenteren und vor allem günstigeren Angeboten.
Schon wenn ich an den ganzen Smartphon-Boom der letzten Jahre denke, wo man auch unterwegs mal ganz schnell nach Preisen suchen kann, wäre es recht naiv zu glauben das keiner diese Möglichkeiten nutzt.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ob sich Konsolenspieler nicht ebenfalls in den tausenden PS3 vs 360 Themen da draußen informieren, was den nun die bessere Wahl ist. Ich zweifle ein wenig das der mit Internet aufgewachsene Spieler und damit potenzielle Kunde für Videospiele, nicht wenigstens einen Blick ins Netz wirft, bevor er beim zunehmend schlechter werdenden Ruf von Großflächenmärkten einkauft...wenn überhaupt. Diese Metroketten schreiben doch schon ein paar Jahre keine schwarzen Zahlen mehr, oder? Das hat aus meiner Sicht durchaus mit dem Internet zu tun und den damit größeren, transparenteren und vor allem günstigeren Angeboten.
> Schon wenn ich an den ganzen Smartphon-Boom der letzten Jahre denke, wo man auch unterwegs mal ganz schnell nach Preisen suchen kann, wäre es recht naiv zu glauben das keiner diese Möglichkeiten nutzt.



Also im Prinzip verallgemeinerst du gerade. Das was du darstellst lässt sich so aber nicht verallgemeinern. Es gibt vermutlich Millionen von Menschen in Deutschland, die sich eben nicht stundenlang im Internet kundig machen wollen bevor sie etwas kaufen, sondern sich lieber von dem freundlichen MM-Mitarbeiter beraten lassen.
Und genau das meinte ich eben. Du schließt gerade von dir und Technik-Interessierten auf die Allgemeinheit. Das ist aber alles "hätte, wäre, wenn". Das Motto vieler, vieler Käufer ist "kaufen, anschliessen, fertig", und nicht "sich im Internet mit der Technik vertraut machen, im Internet Preise vergleichen, sich beim günstigsten Internet-Händler registrieren, die Zahlungsdaten hinterlegen, auf die Lieferung warten.....".
Und zur Beliebtheit von MM und Saturn kann ich nur mal empfehlen, sich in der Vorweihnachtszeit dort mal an der Kasse anzustellen


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du natürlich recht.
> Wobei das Thema repräsentativ speziell hier im Forum gerne vergessen wird. Hier scheinen viele zu denken, dass die ganze Welt aus PC-Nerds besteht



Ja einige bestimmt. Aber das ist das was mich auch mit am PC hält das basteln und Schrauben und einstellen.

Die PC Spieler sind die Heimwerker unter den Gamer


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2012)

orca113 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja einige bestimmt. Aber das ist das was mich auch mit am PC hält das basteln und Schrauben und einstellen.
> Die PC Spieler sind die Heimwerker unter den Gamer



Das auf jeden Fall. Und das ist neben der besseren Grafik auch ein Grund warum ich hauptsächlich auf dem PC game.


----------



## offspringer (22. Mai 2012)

PC für MMOs oder grafisch anspruchsvollere Spiele. Auch für Coop mit Freunden wegen besserer Online-Anbindung und Teamspeak.

Konsole für gechilltes Zocken auf der Couch oder eine abendliche Partie PES 2012 mit meinen Brüdern.


----------



## Burn_out (24. Mai 2012)

Ich weis nicht wer es geschrieben hat. Ich hatte die Tage mal Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011 in der Hand und was soll ich sagen. Das Spiel hatte kurzfristig nen höheren Suchtfaktor als Bf3


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wer es geschrieben hat. Ich hatte die Tage mal Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011 in der Hand und was soll ich sagen. Das Spiel hatte kurzfristig nen höheren Suchtfaktor als Bf3



Aber nur sehr kurzfristig! Denn nach erhöhtem Konsum wird man BLIND!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. Juni 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> Er hat auf den Punkt gebracht, auf welche Probleme meine Großmutter stoßen könnte, wenn ich ihr meinen PC für's Wohnzimmer Gaming hinstellen würde.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Das was er aufgezählt hat ist lächerlich. All diese Treiber-Dinge bekommt man in unter 5 Minuten geregelt (einmalig! und dann läuft die Kiste) - solange braucht die PS3 auch um das neuste Zwangsupdate von Sony aufzuspielen. Der Rest ist Cherrypicking vom Feinsten. Oh Condemned läuft nur in 4:3 Auflösung auf dem 16:9 TV, aber auf der Konsole in 16:9.
> 
> Ja super und was ist mit den zig tausenden Spielen, die auf keiner aktuellen Konsole laufen, aber dafür auf jedem PC? Wenn ich dieselbe Vielfalt wie mit einem PC haben will, muss ich mir mal eben 5 verschiedene Konsolen verschiedener Generationen ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Dieses Bild dürfte, wenn die Freundin mal zu Besuch kommt, weitaus nerdiger aussehen als ein PC in einem geschmackvollen Alu Case (nicht diese hässlichen NZXT Plastikbomber).


 
Ich rezitiere mal hier mit Genuss die aktuellste Stilblüte des PC Gaming. So viel zum Thema Plug&Play am PC:

[Sammelthread] Max Payne 3 - seit Release wurde 30+ Seiten nur über techn. Probleme und Co. diskutiert, über das eigtl. Spiel gar nicht.
Zum Vergleich bei PS3/Xbox360 flutscht das Game wie Sahne (nicht auf die Performance bezogen!) . CD rein und ab gehts.

Den Diablo III Thread will ich hier mal nicht zitieren, da das Game bisher nur für PC erschienen ist, dass wäre sonst unfair.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Juni 2012)

Na ja, am PC hat man tendenziell mehr technische Probleme, klar. Geil ist auch Men of War: Red Tide. Man kann keine Spielstände anlegen, da der Button ausgegraut ist. Die Heinis haben bei der deutschen Lokalisation irgendwas falsch gemacht, so dass man mit der deutschen Version keine Spielstände anlegen kann. Einen offiziellen Patch oder Fix dafür gibts bis heute nicht. Erst wenn man die deutsche exe gegen die russische exe tauscht funktioniert es. Bravo!


----------



## BlackAir (3. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich glaube auch, dass es die falsche Stelle ist, wo man so eine Umfrage postet. Da das eher eine Seite für PC Spiele/Hardware/Software whatever ist. Aber ich selber bin auch für PC.


----------



## Spone (3. Juni 2012)

da ich erst seit kurzem wieder einen spiele pc habe nach 6 jahren konsolen zocken (xbox 360) merke ich schon das alles an den konsolen immer noch bedeutend einsteigerfreundlicher ist
zwar hat sich in den letzten jahren extrem viel getan am pc, aber am ende hat man bei konsolen im regelfall absolut keine probleme wenn man sich ein spiel kauft während am pc auch mal irgendwelche treiber probleme machen können, etliche dienste wie steam, gfwl, origin usw.
aber ich war erstmal stark überrascht als ich steam nach jahren zum ersten mal wieder installiert habe, so langsam gefällt mir steam auch ganz gut abgesehen von den preisen bei neuerscheinungen

zwar werde ich die xbox noch weiterhin behalten sowie mir auch den nachfolger kaufen aber spätestens nachdem ich fallout new vegas sowie battlefield 3 am pc gespielt habe hab ich schon keine lust mehr auf die steinzeit grafik der konsolen was multiplattformer angeht 

dazu die möglichkeit spiele endlich wieder zu modden, texturepacks usw.
aber die vorzüge einer konsole sowie deren exclusivtitel möchte ich auch weiterhin nicht mehr missen, von daher einen klaren gewinner gibt es für mich nicht


----------



## Oromus (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe einen PC und eine XBOX..... Es gibt nunmal Spiele die sind am PC besser und andersherum.....

Wobei ich aber das neue Menü der XBOX fürchterlich finde..... Für mich irgendwie unübersichtlich.....


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2012)

Oromus schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen PC und eine XBOX..... Es gibt nunmal Spiele die sind am PC besser und andersherum.....
> 
> Wobei ich aber das neue Menü der XBOX fürchterlich finde..... Für mich irgendwie unübersichtlich.....



Jo ich finde das auch schlimm... aber wenn so die Oberfläche zukünftiger OS aussehen soll.... na dann Nacht zusammen....


----------



## -Life- (9. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es extrem schade, dass ich mit meinen PC jetzt schon Perfomance-Probleme habe.

Mein PC:

8GB Ram

570 GTX

2500K#4GHz

So muss ich die Einstellungen etwas anpassen und dann ist auch der Unterschied zur Konsole zumindest so gering, dass sich der krasse Mehrwert (Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, es war nicht billig )
nicht ganz so gelohnt hat.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei der Konsole, die imo auch die interessanteren Spiele bieten (PS3!)


----------



## BlackBetty466 (13. Juni 2012)

Wo hast Du denn Performance-Probleme? Mein X4 955BE und die HD6950 sind langsamet, aber bei FullHD hatte ich noch nie Stress.


----------



## hambam (13. Juni 2012)

Klar hat man auf der Konsole keine Performance Probleme in Form von zu schlechter Hardware, aber haste BF3 mit geringen Einstellungen auf dem PC gegen die Konsolenversion verglichen ? Auf dem PC hast du einfach den Mehrwert der höheren Performance. 
Was reicht bei deinem System denn nicht?


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2012)

DICE hat selbst gesagt, dass FullHD@Low jede Konsolengrafik zerlegt


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2012)

Dafür braucht man auch kein DICE um das zu wissen, wenn die Konsolen max. "halbes" FullHD@Low schaffen.


----------



## ich111 (14. Juni 2012)

Das ist klar, aber die Entwickler sagen selten was, was die Konsolen schlecht (in dem Fall sogar sehr schlecht) dastehen lässt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Juni 2012)

BF 3 auf low entspricht Konsolengrafik. Battlefield 3: Minimale Details entsprechen Konsolengrafik [News des Tages]

Und dann kommt ja noch die geringere Auflösung der Konsolen dazu. Und und natürlich die FPS-Limitierung auf 30. Also Konsolenversion = minderwertig.


----------



## Marule (14. Juni 2012)

ja man darf nicht vergessen das die konsolen eine niedrigere auflösung haben....


----------



## Tywele (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin eindeutig für PC. Habe zwar die alte Xbox, 'ne PS2 und 'ne PS3, aber mittlerweile hole ich mir die Spiele bevorzugt für den PC. Erstens, weil ich sie über Steam meistens sehr viel günstiger bekomme und zweitens laufen sie auf dem PC viel flüssiger.

In letzter Zeit hatte ich mal wieder vermehrt PS3 gezockt und da hab ich erst gemerkt wie sehr ich mich an konstante 60 FPS gewöhnt habe


----------



## Niza (14. Juni 2012)

Ich werde immer PC bevorzugen
Derr PC hat viele Vorteile 
Ich erwähne nur 2 mal
Reparatur ist relativ einfach da wird es bei einer konsole komplizeirter
Einen PC kann man aufrüsten 
usw

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Juni 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> BF 3 auf low entspricht Konsolengrafik. Battlefield 3: Minimale Details entsprechen Konsolengrafik [News des Tages]
> 
> Und dann kommt ja noch die geringere Auflösung der Konsolen dazu. Und und natürlich die FPS-Limitierung auf 30. Also Konsolenversion = minderwertig.


Nicht nur grafisch "minderwertig" sondern auch inhaltlich. Kleinere Maps und max. 24 statt 64 Spieler. BF3 PC-Version gibt es also gar nicht für Konsole -  lediglich eine abgespeckte "light Version".


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, das jemand freiwilling BF3 online auf der Konsole spielt. Dafür gibt es doch den PC.

Habe jetzt meine Xbox 360 wieder fit gemacht und mir direkt mal Forza und RDR gekauft echt klasse die Spiele ... ich habe noch eine alte Xbox360 und das Laufwerk ist lauter als ein Staubsauger unglaublich ist das bei den neuen auch noch so??
Wollte auch mal Fragen welche Xbox360 Games man noch so empfehlen kann ..... Halo 3 werde ich mir auf jeden noch holen und GOW 1-3 ist ja so eine Sache


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Juni 2012)

Das Laufwerk der Xbox 360 Slim ist viel leiser, du könntest aber deine Spiele auch auf die Festplatte installieren dann bleibt das Laufwerk ruhig.
Das Spiel muss natürlich trotzdem im Laufwerk sein sonst kann sich jeder die Spiele installieren vom Kumpel.

Spiele die man empfehlen kann: Gears of War 1-3, Condemned 1-2, Shadow Complex ist ein tolles Arcade-Game mit UE-Engine, ansonsten alles was exklusiv ist, Beat em Ups, etc.


----------



## ferb (26. Juni 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Laufwerk der Xbox 360 Slim ist viel leiser, du könntest aber deine Spiele auch auf die Festplatte installieren dann bleibt das Laufwerk ruhig.
> Das Spiel muss natürlich trotzdem im Laufwerk sein sonst kann sich jeder die Spiele installieren vom Kumpel.
> 
> Spiele die man empfehlen kann: Gears of War 1-3, Condemned 1-2, Shadow Complex ist ein tolles Arcade-Game mit UE-Engine, ansonsten alles was exklusiv ist, Beat em Ups, etc.



Fifa12 ist auch immer ne Überlegung Wert hat man mit ein paar kumpels auch immer Fun, ich persönlich mag die Xbox mehr, da der Controller mir besser in der Hand liegt und zudem Leg ich meine Kontodaten nicht gerne auf nen Server der schon mehrfach gehackt wurde


----------



## bruchpilot94 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob das schonmal jemand gesagt hat aber diese frage in einem Computer Hardwareforum zu stellen ist  gegenüber den Konsolen.


----------



## Primer (26. Juni 2012)

Hier übrigens mal der "350€" (£300) PC, mit Benchmarks/Vergleich zu den Konsolen. Sehr interessanter und (aus meiner Sicht) kompetenter Artikel.
@eurogamer


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe den Link jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber PCGH hatte auch schon mal einen 400 € PC zusammengestellt der jeder Konsole grafisch weit überlegen war. Das muss jetzt schon bald 2 Jahre her sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juni 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Hier übrigens mal der "350€" (£300) PC, mit Benchmarks/Vergleich zu den Konsolen. Sehr interessanter und (aus meiner Sicht) kompetenter Artikel.
> @eurogamer


Ich hab den Link nur überflogen, aber es sieht so aus, als ob man Tastatur, Maus, Gamepad und OS vergessen hat. Den PC Monitor lasse ich mal weg, auch wenn kaum jemand mit M+T auf der Couch zocken wird.


----------



## Primer (26. Juni 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab den Link nur überflogen, aber es sieht so aus, als ob man Tastatur, Maus, Gamepad und OS vergessen hat. Den PC Monitor lasse ich mal weg, auch wenn kaum jemand mit M+T auf der Couch zocken wird.


 
Jap, jenes refinanziert man aber eh zum Teil mit den günstigeren Titeln, falls man nicht sowieso irgendwo dieses Gerassel herumliegen hat. Das spielt aber auch keine allzu gewichtiige Rolle und damit wird sich da auch weniger befasst. Es wird aber mal ein praktischer, objektiver Vergleich herbeigeführt. Der "350€" PC ist ja bereits wesentlich Leistungsstärker als eine jede Konsole und genau das wird da halt mit Benchmarks hinterlegt. Da heißt es eben nicht, du bekommst für den Preis gerade mal einen PC der mit den Konsolen schritt halten kann oder die minimalen Anforderungen schafft, sondern einen, der in der Realität sogar weit überlegen ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juni 2012)

Ohne dem 'Gerassel' liegt man schon ca. 100€ über einer Konsole und das muss man einem Mediamarktkunden einmal klar machen, vor allem, wenn der auch noch Spiele von Freunden gratis ausleihen kann. 
Dem wird die Mehrleistung wohl ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Primer (27. Juni 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ohne dem 'Gerassel' liegt man schon ca. 100€ über einer Konsole und das muss man einem Mediamarktkunden einmal klar machen, vor allem, wenn der auch noch Spiele von Freunden gratis ausleihen kann.
> Dem wird die Mehrleistung wohl ziemlich egal sein.


 
Es geht hier nicht darum wer, wie, was kauft und schon gar nicht darum was sich der MM Kunde denkt, sondern schlicht um einen Artikel der das ganze mal belegbar aufzeigt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wer das nun für voll nimmt steht auf einem vollkommen anderem Blatt und bedarf schon etwas mehr als der plumpen Aussage, dem Mediamrkt Kunden ists eh egal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juni 2012)

Es wird nur aufgezeigt, dass man für einen ca. 50% höheren Kaufpreis etwas Besseres bekommt. 
Das war hier auch vorhin jedem klar.


----------



## KrHome (27. Juni 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es wird nur aufgezeigt, dass man für einen ca. 50% höheren Kaufpreis etwas Besseres bekommt.
> Das war hier auch vorhin jedem klar.


 Na wenn du da mal icht täuscht. 

Ich glaube, wenn der typische Konsolenspieler wirklich sagen würde "ich bezahle weniger und bekomme weniger, aber das ist OK, denn ich will nur irgendwie spielen", gäb's weniger Stress. 

In Wahrheit sieht's doch aber so aus, dass zwanghaft versucht wird mit "Argumenten"  wie Couchfeeling, dem Über-Cell, effektiverer Programmierung (denn DirectX ist ja Müll) die eigene technisch veraltete, limitierende Hardware, die Bevormundung durch Sony/MS und die unpräzisen Eingabegeräte als das Maß des Gamings hinzustellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juni 2012)

Das Argument bzgl. Eingabegeräte lasse ich nicht gelten, denn es gibt mehr Genres als nur Shooter. 

Die Diskussion ging sehr lange darum, dass man nur zocken will. Schau dir den Teil an, wo quanti mit diskutiert hat. 
Couchfeeling ist ein Argument, aber nicht zwangsläufig für die Konsole, sondern gegen M+T auf der Couch. 
Bei der Konsole wird effektiver programmiert, weil es einfach sein muss. Würde man das am PC machen, hätten die Entwickler mehr Arbeit, aber nicht unbedingt mehr Einnahmen und Nvidia und AMD würden weniger Karten verkaufen. 

In dem Thread gibt es kaum jemanden, der die Konsole als Maß des Gamings hinstellt, sondern nur einen großen Haufen, der immer wieder die Grafik bemängelt, was vielen aber relativ egal ist. 
Die Hardware limitiert aber auch beim PC, oder hat hier irgendwer drei Doppeldisplays und ein 680er Quad-SLI


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es wird nur aufgezeigt, dass man für einen ca. 50% höheren Kaufpreis etwas Besseres bekommt.
> Das war hier auch vorhin jedem klar.


 
Na, da wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher. 
Selbst jetzt kommt noch auf mindestens jeder 2. Seite das Argument, Spiele wie BF3 lassen sich auf Konsole besser wie auf einem günstigen PC zocken. Ich glaube da gibt es noch einige die sich etwas vor machen. Das "Grafik ist nicht so wichtig" Argument werden auch viele Konsoleros vergessen, wenn die neuen Konsolen da sind. Warscheinlich schon ein paar Monate vorher.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juni 2012)

Mir macht BF3 auf einer Konsole, speziell der Xbox 360, mehr Spaß als auf einem PC, egal welcher Preisklasse. Das ist 'ne subjektive Einschätzung, Gründe hab ich hier schon oft genannt. Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn es dir mehr Spass macht ist ja alles senkrecht. Aber wenn man meint es läuft auf der Konsole flüssiger und mit besserer Optik ist das halt ein Trugschluss und das meinen einige.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juni 2012)

Ach so ist das gemeint. Klar, fehlendes Wissen/Kompetenz in Verbindung mit Sturköpfigkeit ist in fast jeder Lage nervenraubend.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juni 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na, da wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher.
> Selbst jetzt kommt noch auf mindestens jeder 2. Seite das Argument, Spiele wie BF3 lassen sich auf Konsole besser wie auf einem günstigen PC zocken. Ich glaube da gibt es noch einige die sich etwas vor machen. Das "Grafik ist nicht so wichtig" Argument werden auch viele Konsoleros vergessen, wenn die neuen Konsolen da sind. Warscheinlich schon ein paar Monate vorher.


Dann hau mal ein paar Zitate von den Usern raus.


----------



## MercedesGP44 (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin für Konsole aber nicht weil Sie die bessere Grafik hat nein den Sie hat und wird auch immer die schlechtere Grafik haben. Aber ich bin einer der gerne wenn er von Arbeit  kommt sich vor die PS 3 setzt und schaut was ich heute Spielen möchte. Denn ich bin eher ein Gelgegenheitspieler und da finde ich es persönlich besser sich vor einen Fernsehr zu setzten und dort Gemütlich eine Runde Gran Trismo 5 zu drehen. Und weil ich ein Gelegenheitspieler bin kommt es mir auf die Optik nicht so an sondern eher um Spielspaß und Gemütlichkeit auf dem Sofa.


----------



## fear.de (29. Juni 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Mir macht BF3 auf einer Konsole, speziell der Xbox 360, mehr Spaß als auf einem PC, egal welcher Preisklasse. Das ist 'ne subjektive Einschätzung, Gründe hab ich hier schon oft genannt. Was ist daran falsch?


 
Falsch ist daran, das es logisch nicht möglich ist.
Wie kann das BF3 auf der Xbox mehr Spaß machen, wenn dieses Spiel extrem beschnitten ist und dadurch das schlechtere Spiel ist.
Mal abgesehen von Controller und Ego-Shooter und der lächerlichen Grafik.
Man muss es ja nicht verstehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juni 2012)

Muss ja auch nicht logisch sein. Im umgkehrten Fall würde mir BF 3 auch mehr Spass am PC machen. Warum? Weil ich einfach lieber am PC spiele. Dafür würde ich auch schlechtere Grafik und sonstige Beschneidungen in Kauf nehmen. Wobei das bei BF 3 echt übel ist. Allein schon die Spielerzahl - mit nur 24 Mann kommt auf grossen Karten sicher nicht viel Stimmung auf. :/


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2012)

Ne sorry, wie können 30fps besser sein, als >30fps am PC?

Die anderen Gründe lass ich von mir aus noch gelten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juni 2012)

Lieber 30 FPS und Maus und Tastatur als 60 FPS und Gamepad.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Lieber 30 FPS und Maus und Tastatur als 60 FPS und Gamepad.



Das sagen wir, aber es gibt viele die lieben den Gamepad und können damit fantastisch umgehen.
Kommt wohl nie an die Präzision der Maus hin, aber wenn alle mit Pad zocken ist ja niemand im Nachteil.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt, diese Meinung ist höchst subjektiv und ausschließlich von meinen Erfahrungen geprägt. Hier nur einige Probleme, die ich mit BF3 auf dem PC hatte. Bluescreens, Abstürze, Freezes, FPS-Einbrüche, Maps laden erst beim 2-3 Versuch, beim Mapwechsel fliege ich vom Server, Soundbugs, trotz optimaler Internetverbindung werden keine Server gefunden. 

Kein einziges dieser Probleme habe ich auf meiner Xbox 360. Nun könnte man damit argumentieren, dass mein Rechner nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß ist zum zocken, meine Erfahrungen decken sich aber mit denen, die meine Freunde von dem Spiel haben. 

Meine Xbox 360 ist einfach simpler als jeder PC. Ich habe keine Probleme beim zocken - und dafür nehme ich Kleinigkeiten wie schlechtere Optik oder eine kleinere Spielerzahl sehr gerne in Kauf. 

Für fast alle meiner Probleme oben gibt es Workarounds - Da habe ich aber weder Lust noch Zeit zu, ich will mich aufs Sofa setzen und anfangen zu spielen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen und die PC-Version von Bf3 läuft bei mir seit Release ohne Probleme. Und ich spiele auch unzählige PC-Spiele mit Gamepad von Couch  aus auf TV -> Spiel starten und los gehts. Früher war das etwas komplizierter, aber ein großer Teil der Spiele unterstützen mittlerweile das MS-Pad(auch in den Menüs) und sind nach Installation i.d.R. ready to play. Dank FullHD Auflösung kann ich meinen FullHD-TV bzgl. Größe und Detailreichtum auch optimal nutzen, indem ich den optimalen FullHD-Sitzabstand wähle. 

@Split9999 
Große z.B: Conquest-Maps gibt es nicht in der BF3 KonsolenVersion - soweit mir bekannt.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juni 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Große z.B: Conquest-Maps gibt es nicht in der BF3 KonsolenVersion - soweit mir bekannt.



Meines Wissens sind die Maps genau gleich, nur die Außenareale gehen nicht ganz so weit raus wie auf dem PC.


----------



## Burn_out (30. Juni 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, diese Meinung ist höchst subjektiv und ausschließlich von meinen Erfahrungen geprägt. Hier nur einige Probleme, die ich mit BF3 auf dem PC hatte. Bluescreens, Abstürze, Freezes, FPS-Einbrüche, Maps laden erst beim 2-3 Versuch, beim Mapwechsel fliege ich vom Server, Soundbugs, trotz optimaler Internetverbindung werden keine Server gefunden.
> 
> Kein einziges dieser Probleme habe ich auf meiner Xbox 360. Nun könnte man damit argumentieren, dass mein Rechner nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß ist zum zocken, meine Erfahrungen decken sich aber mit denen, die meine Freunde von dem Spiel haben.
> 
> ...


 
Die Probleme hatte ich am Anfang auch mit Battlefield 3, aber das lag an einem defekten Ramriegel.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist nichts defekt. Das kann ich garantieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2012)

Abstürze hab ich auch oft. Bei mir liegts an der Übertaktung von CPU und Graka. Die Engine reagiert darauf empfindlich bzw wird nach ner Zeit instabil.Hatte schon bei Bad Company 2 häufig Abstürze (in 700 Stunden Spielzeit bestimmt 200 Abstürze). Sonst hab ich mit BF 3 aber absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nichts defekt. Das kann ich garantieren.


 
Den Satz könnte man auch falsch verstehen.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2012)

Ja, diese "out of context" Sachen sind manchmal etwas... undeutlich.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Definitiv der PC 

Grund?

Viel mehr Möglichkeiten
stärkere Hardware
leichter aufrüstbar


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. Juli 2012)

Meine gute alte Xbox 360 ist definitiv zu laut mit der 4 GB HDD kann man nichts auslagern ... also ein Staubsauger im Zimmer nicht nicht lauter als das blöde Laufwerk.
Die Ladevorgänge dauern ja ewig und davon gibt es auch noch so viele ..... kann ich mir eigentlich ne schöne 2TB HDD per USB anschließen oder auch über den Laufwerkslot ?? Die Xbox360 HDDs sind so unglaublich teuer.

Wenn ich mir die alte Xbox 360 begutachte braucht man als Xbox Konsolenspieler doch früher oder später eine SLIM Version die Lautstärke und das lange laden sind doch bescheiden.

Edit: 
Achja wenn man Bluescreens und Freezes hat dann kann man davon ausgehen, das der Rechner nicht stabil ist.


----------



## DerpDerpington (2. Juli 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die alte Xbox 360 begutachte braucht man als Xbox Konsolenspieler doch früher oder später eine SLIM Version die Lautstärke und das lange laden sind doch bescheiden.



Also ich hatte mal, glaube 1 Monat lang diese Slim von der 360. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da direkt wieder einen Griff ins Klo gelandet habe, aber die war immernoch ungefähr doppelt so laut, wie meine alte schwarze Perle (PS3)


----------



## Spone (2. Juli 2012)

ich hab ebenfalls die slim welche offen auf einem regal steht und meine ist definitiv nicht hörbar, selbst wenn ich mal ein spiel von dvd starte ändert es kaum etwas an der lautstärke
bekommt deine den auch genug luft von allen seiten? durch einen hitzestau kann die box natürlich schon etwas lauter werden


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. Juli 2012)

Das ist das Laufwerk ..... am PC ist es ja auch hörbar wenn man mal eine DVD Installiert, nur ist es da egal, da man während der Installation nicht spielt. 
Da muss wohl mal eine neue HDD her.


----------



## DerpDerpington (3. Juli 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> ich hab ebenfalls die slim welche offen auf einem regal steht und meine ist definitiv nicht hörbar, selbst wenn ich mal ein spiel von dvd starte ändert es kaum etwas an der lautstärke
> bekommt deine den auch genug luft von allen seiten? durch einen hitzestau kann die box natürlich schon etwas lauter werden



Wie gesagt ich hatte die vor 2 Jahren mal einen Monat lang... und eigentlich achte ich schon drauf, dass diese Geräte immer relativ offen im Raum stehen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wirklich, ob ich sie nicht sogar gebraucht gekauft hatte. Naja, was solls. Ich bin definitiv kein Hater, außer der Wii gegenüber


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juli 2012)

Lass mal die Wii in Ruhe, denn dafür gibt es auch viele gute Spiele und bei keinem davon muss ich mich sonderlich bewegen, außer wenn ich den Controller hole.


----------



## DerpDerpington (3. Juli 2012)

Naja, so richtig abgeneigt bin ich eigentlich keiner Konsole gegenüber. Immerhin hatte ich auch mal Move für PS3, was ja auch nur ein (wenn überhaupt) besserer Wii Klon war! War trotzdem verdammt nochmal lustig sich damit an Core Games ranzuwagen (Killzone 3)


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab's noch nicht getestet, aber Videos von Killzone mit Move wirken wesentlich dynamischer.


----------



## DerpDerpington (3. Juli 2012)

Ich sags mal so: solange ein Feind in meinem Sichtfeld war, konnte man wesentlich schneller zielen und präziser obendrein. Wenn ich mich aber erst drehen musste, wurde es teilweise ganz schön hakelig


----------



## rhymz (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hab am liebsten beides, hat alles so seine Vorteile


----------



## BVB2012 (7. Juli 2012)

Obwohl ich Sega,PS1,PS2,PS3,gc,Wii habe/hatte, hat es mich jedes mal zurück auf dem PC zurückgeschlagen.  Und dabei bin ich mit der konsole eher aufgewachsen als mit den PC. Die Konsolen mögen zwar teilweise sehr gute Eklusiv Spiele haben ( MGS4,Uncharted, ect) aber trotzdem muss ich sagen das ich mit meiner PS3 eher unglücklich bin ( Gekauft Feb. 2011) Ich finde die Grafik da einfach nicht mehr naja..befriedigend. Auch fehlt mir bei der PS3 die Freiheit. Mit mein PC kann ich machen was ich will und mein System so anpassen wie ich es mir wünsche. 

Was die Grafik angeht:  Der letzte Schock war BF3. 
Für eine 7? Jahre alte Hardware sicherlich nicht schlecht. Aber in vergleich zur PC Version finde ich die 360/PS3 Version einfach hässlich. ( übertrieben gesagt ) Und dazu nur 24 Spieler Pro Map Oo Aber auch bei viele anderen Spiele bekomme ich teilweise Augenkrebs ( Die nicht mal echtes 720P schaffen) Zudem fehlen mir auf Konsole solche Spiele wie Point&Click,richtige Adventure Spieler,Strategie Spiele. 

Meine PS3 wird nur noch für Exklusiv Spiele genutzt. Alles andere PC. Trotz das es da zu mehr Probleme kommen kann ( Erst gestern 2 Stunden an ein Problem von BF3 rumgebastelt da es nicht starten wollte) Aber am Ende ging es dann  Auf jeden Fall...trotz das es da zu Probleme kommen kann, macht mir das Spiel auf den PC einfach mehr Spaß. Auch weil ich hier direkt vorm Monitor sitze und nicht bei der Konsole 3-4 Meter Entfernt.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Eine PS4 ( zeit wird es langsam mal) kommt sicherlich auch irgenwann ins Haus, auch wenn ich schon weiß das ich am Ende eh wieder auf den PC lande


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Allerdings müssen sie bei der PS4 oder neuen Xbox auch Hardware verwenden, die FullHD schafft. Das geht ins Geld. Wenn man auf dem PC BF3 auf Ultra/Hoch spielen will, braucht man schon einen recht guten Rechner, und der kostet auch was. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche HW in den neuen Spielekonsolen verwendet wird. Aber es wäre ein Schmankerl.

gruß Christoph


----------



## P22W (12. Juli 2012)

Spielt einfach au dem Gerät auf dem die meisten Freunde spielen...!!!
Alles andere ist doch vereinsahmung -.-


----------



## Captainchaotika (18. Juli 2012)

Ich find auf jedenfalls den pc besser.


----------



## Veichtel (26. Juli 2012)

bin von ps3 auf pc umgestiegen weil Computer einfach viel mehr spass macht man kan alles machen  und auf ps3 hat man  einfach einschränkungen ^^  nur der Vorteil ist ps3 ist günstiger als PC


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Der Vorteil der PS3 wird dadruch wieder ausgeglichen, dass man eh eine PC braucht und dann das Geld, was die PS3/Xbox kostet in den Rechner steckt


----------



## DerpDerpington (26. Juli 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil der PS3 wird dadruch wieder ausgeglichen, dass man eh eine PC braucht und dann das Geld, was die PS3/Xbox kostet in den Rechner steckt



Hmm, also meine PS3 hat früher glaube 400€ gekostet. Der PC den ich mir jetzt geleistet habe hingegen an die 1500€. Du meinst, hätte ich eh einen PC gehabt, hätte ich das Geld für die PS3 sparen können um dafür den PC aufzurüsten oder wie darf ich das verstehen?!

Wenns so gemeint ist: Ich hatte nur nen Laptop


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Wenn man vorher einen Laptop hatte funktionierts leider nicht.

Ich meine damit: Statt einem 300-500€ PC + PS3 hole ich mir dann halt einen 600-900€ PC


----------



## Neox (26. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage: Gibt´s Infos, wann die neuen Konsolen kommen? 

Ach ja, ich will mir vielleicht eine PS3 kaufen, welches ist denn das aktuellste Modell, gibt ja Verschiedene Variationen mit Slim usw.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Juli 2012)

Die neuen Konsolen ? Evtl. 2013.

Ich hab mir letzte Woche diese
PlayStation 3 - Konsole Slim 320 GB (K-Model) inkl. Dual Shock 3 Wireless Controller: Amazon.de: Games 
Version der PS3 bei Amazon für 210€ gekauft.

Und das als alter Konsolenablehner.

Aber ich kann mir wenigstens die meisten Games gratis vom Kumpel ausleihen, der eh fast alles hat.

( Bei der Umfrage hab ich übrigens nicht mitgemacht, weil ich beides habe und je nach Spiel das ein, oder andere gewinnen würde. )

Edit : Man sollte dran denken, dass es nicht bei den 210€ bleibt. Ein zweiter Controller, Evtl. HDMI Kabel, vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Game, evtl. noch Extra Controller wie Gitarre, falls man Musikspiele mag usw. ...
Da werden aus den 210 schnell über 300. Nur mal so als gedanklichen Anstoß, falls man denkt : hey ... 200€ is ja easy ...  ... packt mal 100-200€ dazu , dann kommt´s eher hin


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juli 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Edit : Man sollte dran denken, dass es nicht bei den 210€ bleibt. Ein zweiter Controller, Evtl. HDMI Kabel, vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Game, evtl. noch Extra Controller wie Gitarre, falls man Musikspiele mag usw. ...
> Da werden aus den 210 schnell über 300. Nur mal so als gedanklichen Anstoß, falls man denkt : hey ... 200€ is ja easy ...  ... packt mal 100-200€ dazu , dann kommt´s eher hin


 
Ist beim PC aber nicht anders, mal eine neue Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, etc.. Hier im Forum bestimmt auch gerne ein neues Case oder LED Leisten oder so


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Juli 2012)

Ja klar, das sollte ja kein Argument für Konsole und gegen PC sein. I love my PC ! 

Ich wollte eher darauf abzielen, dass man im ersten Moment bei einem Angebot um die 200€ für die Playsi meinen könnte , tolles Angebot. 200€ hab ich über ...

Nur bei den 200€ bleibt´s halt nicht. Da sollte man halt dran denken. Dann sollte man halt nicht nur 200, sondern auch 300, 400 und 500€ über haben, wenn man richtig einsteigen will. 

Also nix gegen PC , oder so ...

Ich habe/nutze beides. 

War also eher als Ratschlag vor einem Kauf gedacht, wegen meinem Link auf ein Playsi Angebot.


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen die teilweise deutlich höheren Spielpreise. 
Das läppert sich schneller als man denkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juli 2012)

Dafür kann man so gut wie jedes Game ohne Probleme ausleihen, da keine Accountbindung besteht. Gratis ist immer noch billiger als günstig. 

Das hatten wir doch schon alles.


----------



## fear.de (27. Juli 2012)

Auf'm pc kann man aber besser kekse essen


----------



## Spone (27. Juli 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die teilweise deutlich höheren Spielpreise.
> Das läppert sich schneller als man denkt.


 
konsolenspiele werden schon lange aus england importiert, ich kann micht nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal mehr als 50€ für ein konsolenspiel gezahlt habe 
und an der konsole kann man spiele auch wieder verkaufen, habe ich am pc einen fehlkauf gemacht vergammelt das spiel bei steam auf der festplatte


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2012)

Trotzdem machen sich wahrscheinlich 90% der Konsolenspieler nicht die Mühe, ihre Spiele zu importieren. 
Und ich glaube auch gehört zu haben dass Sony etc. etwas gegen diese Wiederverkäufe unternehmen wollen?


----------



## Spone (27. Juli 2012)

also zumindest in meinem bekanntenkreis (fast alles konsolenspieler) holt sich jeder seine spiele inzwischen nur noch aus england
und was den gebrauchtmarkt angeht sind ja online passes der neue trend


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2012)

Ok, hängt vielleicht vom Bekanntenkreis ab.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juli 2012)

Sony selbst will nichts gegen den Gebrauchthandel unternehmen, aber die Publisher. 
Der Onlinepass heißt aber nur, dass man 5-10€ zusätzlich zahlen muss, um mit einem Gebrauchtspiel online zu zocken. Für offline braucht man nichts dazu zahlen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2012)

Finde ich auch okay, denn irgendwie müssen die Gameserver / PSN auch erhalten werden. Wobei 10€ schon ganz schön viel sind, nen 5er wäre okay.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2012)

Ich ziemlich nervig, aber ich kann die Publisher da auch verstehen. Durch diese 10€ überlegt man sich dann oft, die Spiele doch lieber neu zu kaufen, was ja Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn einen der MP Part eines Games aber nicht interessiert kann man trotzdem bei Gebrauchtgames schöön den Preis drücken


----------



## Nostrex (28. Juli 2012)

Generell bin ich eigendlich eher der PC Spieler, schon seid jahren.
Aber besitzen tuh ich trotzdem beides.
Mit der Konsole kann man einfach mal ganz gemütlich abschalten, auf der coutch sitzen und n Stündchen zocken, wenn man die Schnauze voll hat 
Mit dem PC hingegen kann man meiner meinung "ernsthaft" spielen.
Nicht dieses Rumgedrücke auf nem Controller, der dann irgendwann das tut, was man will 
Beim Zocken noch mit den Kumpels in TS sitzen, und sich vernünftig koordineren und absprechen.
Auch mal ab und zu bisschen quatsch machen 
Am PC sind die Möglichkeiten einfach viel besser, so, dass man auch mal wenn einem was nicht passt, ein wenig anfangen kann
sich in die Materie der Engine einzulesen und selbst etwas am spiel zu verändern.
Somit sind die möglichkeiten schier umglaublich 
PC ist und bleibt die offenere Plattform.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. Juli 2012)

Konsole VS. PC? Nö.

Konsole & PC!
Mich nervt der ewige Kleinkrieg der jeweiligen Verfechter schon seit langem. Wieviel besser doch die von eigener Seite geliebte Plattform doch sei und wie ******* die jeweils andere. Erinnert etwas an den alten Konsolenkrieg Nintendo vs. Sega zum Beispiel.
Ich persönlich habe auf der Konsole angefangen, immer mehr am PC gespielt und liebe beide Plattformen bis heute, da sie beide für mich interessante und herrliche Spiele bieten und beide ihre technischen und ergonomischen Vorteile besitzen.
Fakt ist zudem, dass es unterschiedliche Spieler mit ganz eigenen Bedürfnissen gibt, die von unterschiedlichen Plattformen verschieden gut erfüllt werden. Nicht umsonst existieren die Märkte für PC sowie Konsole beide schon seit Jahren bzw. Jahrzehnten.
Die Frage, warum es manchem so schwierig fällt, das einzusehen, finde ich viel interessanter als die in der Umfrage gestellte.


----------



## Spone (28. Juli 2012)

Nostrex schrieb:


> Beim Zocken noch mit den Kumpels in TS sitzen, und sich vernünftig koordineren und absprechen.
> Auch mal ab und zu bisschen quatsch machen


also das ist ja zumindest auf der xbox 360 auch kein problem mit live partys 
als ich bis vor kurzem noch regelmäßig konsole gezockt habe hingen wir auch fast jeden abend mit 8 leuten in einer party und jeder hatte headset an während wir alles und jeden in bf3 und auch davor gears of war kalt gemacht


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Juli 2012)

Habe vor kurzem meine Xbox360 wieder angeschlossen und wollte Halo Reach zocken die Grafik ist so übelst schlecht da erkenne ich nicht wirklich viel, die Auflösung von 540p kann man keinen zumuten hatte die Grafik von Halo 3 in besserer Erinnerung.  Naja dann mus ich den Teil wohl überspingen denn die Stroy interresiert nicht die Bohne

Multiplayer auf der Konsole, da hat man das Gefühl die Gegener haben sowas noch nie gespielt das kann man nicht mit dem PC vergleichen da sind selbst die schlechtesten Speieler noch besser als ....................


----------



## Notebook-Freak (30. Juli 2012)

Eine Konsole rentiert sich nur ,wenn man keinen Desktop PC stehen haben will und nur einen Laptop hat.
Denn selbst ein halbwegs guter PC von 2006-07 reicht aus um die meisten Spiele auf Low bis Medium zu spielen. DX10 vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Razor2408 (30. Juli 2012)

Eine Konsole rentiert sich dann wenn man die (exklusiven) Spiele darauf mag.
Wer nur wegen Technik + Grafik spielt hat mit dem PC die ideale Plattform.


----------



## Winduser (30. Juli 2012)

Traurig finde ich das die Entwicklung von Konsolen spielen früher marktreife bekommt als beim PC in den selben spielen.
Beispiel wäre assasins creed 2 aus dem Hause ubisoft.
auch wenn dafür die Grafik besser wird weil ich nicht gerne 2 Monate warten. 
Habe immer das Gefühl das es eine ohrfeige für “Raubkopierer“sein soll -.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

Meistens wird zuerst für Konsolen entwickelt, weil da am meisten Kohle rein kommt und dann für den PC portiert und das dauert nunmal. 
Da sollte man sich dann eigentlich über eine lange Wartezeit freuen.


----------



## Winduser (31. Juli 2012)

Selbst wenn es anständig gemacht wird (habe schon spiele gespielt da sollte ich dann im tutorial die Vierecktaste drücken -.- am PC versteht sich) finde ich es trotzdem nicht schön. Wie gesagt, während der Wartezeit wird ja auch ab der Grafik geschraubt, aber es dauert alles zu lange. Wenn dann noch ein day zero Patch rauskommt freue ich mich um so mehr -.-
deswegen spiele ich immer öfter auf meinen BluRay Player aka ps3.


----------



## iPatrickFCBM10 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe das sich das bald normalisiert und der PC wieder etwas mehr in den Vordergrund rückt. Solange die PS4/XBOX 720 nicht kommen wird der PC jetzt etwas mehr weider in den Markt eingreifen da viele sich, auch aufgrund der Grafik das Spiel eher für den PC als PS3/ XBOX 360 kaufen werden welche ja schon wieder zum alten Eisen gehören (außer Exclusive Titel)


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2012)

Naja, viele müssten extra aufrüsten, damit sie wirklich etwas von der Grafik haben und das interessiert viele halt einfach nicht. 
Es ist ja nicht jeder bei PCGHX. 

Wenn alles passt, bau ich mir im Dezember einen neuen PC, obwohl ich den jetzigen kaum benutzt habe.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Juli 2012)

Ach auf der Xbox 360 gibt es kaum gute Games die ich nicht auch auf dem PC zocken kann. Ich glaube die PS3 hat da mehr Exclusive Titel .... aber was soll ich sagen die wirklich guten Spiele gibt es eben nur auf dem PC aber das ist ja eine persönliche Vorliebe für bestimmte Spiele. Ich sehe es nicht ein für ein Spiel über 30€ zu bezahlen und es ist dann nach 20 Std zu Ende, selbst mit einer guten Story.

Auf dem PC hat man 3-4 Spiele mit denen man sich mehrere Jahre beschäfigen kann auf der konsole braucht man viel mehr Nachschub deswegen können die ihre Spiele auch früher bekommen, ist mir egal.

Ob man PC oder Konsole bevorzugt hängt auch von den Games ab die man bevorzugt


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Juli 2012)

Kleines Beispiel: Ich genieße momentan Lost Odyssey, exklusiv für die 360. Umfang beträgt 4 DVD's, nach 25 Stunden Spielzeit die ausnahmslos höchste Qualität boten habe ich fast die erste davon abgeschlossen. 

Das wird wohl die Ausnahme sein, aber das Exclusives immer kurzweilig im negativen Sinne sind, kann man so nicht sagen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2012)

Pokémon Platin hat mich 30€ gekostet und ich hab schon über 130h Spielzeit.


----------



## batmaan (1. August 2012)

Seit wann zählt ein Nintendo DS als Konsole?


----------



## ChaoZ (1. August 2012)

Seit Release/Ankündigung.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. August 2012)

Lost Odyssey hört sich gut an das werde ich mal in Angriff nehmen ......


----------



## ChaoZ (1. August 2012)

Mach dich gefasst auf eine sehr emotionale Story, harte Kämpfe und viel lesen. Die Erinnerungen, die schön in Schriftform präsentiert werden, geben dem Spiel die Würze und heben es von allen anderen Spielen ab.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (1. August 2012)

Lost Odyssey ist richtig geil, leider hatte ich meine xbox vor einiger Zeit verkauft. Blue Dragon ist auch ganz gut, aber kitschiger.

Macht diese Umfrage überhaupt Sinn, in einem vorwiegend um PCs drehenden Forum?


----------



## ChaoZ (1. August 2012)

Nein, eigentlich nicht. Die Diskussionen sind aber größtenteils (wenn sie zivilisiert ablaufen) informativ und schön zu lesen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. August 2012)

Wie bei den meisten habe ich zusätzlich zum PC noch eine PS3, einfach wg. zugegebenmaßen richtig guten AAA Exclusives. Wenn es manche Games auch für PC geben würde, könnte ich gut auf die Konsole gut verzichten.


----------



## Mendix (23. August 2012)

Pc und ps3


----------



## Mulgrim (30. August 2012)

k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Allerdings müssen sie bei der PS4 oder neuen Xbox auch Hardware verwenden, die FullHD schafft. Das geht ins Geld. Wenn man auf dem PC BF3 auf Ultra/Hoch spielen will, braucht man schon einen recht guten Rechner, und der kostet auch was. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche HW in den neuen Spielekonsolen verwendet wird. Aber es wäre ein Schmankerl.
> 
> gruß Christoph


 
Die nächsten Konsolen werden keine über Hardware haben, das ist ganz klar! Was glaubste wie teuer sone Konsole wäre, wenn man da ne GTX 680 oder HD 7970 reinpacken würde? Die werden sicher nicht drin sein.
Da wird eher was in richtung 6870 reinkommen.
Allerdings ist das kein Problem, denn die Konsolen Spiele werden extrem nah an der Hardware programiert.
Guck doch mal was die kleine Grafikeinheit in einer aktuellen Konsole noch so auf die Beine stellen kann.


----------



## Primer (30. August 2012)

Mulgrim schrieb:


> Guck doch mal was die kleine Grafikeinheit in einer aktuellen Konsole noch so auf die Beine stellen kann.



Nichts was 5 Jahre alte PC Hardware nicht auch könnte.
Finanziell gesehen wäre eine GTX680 durchaus stemmbar. Der in der 360 verbaute Xeon war zu seiner Zeit ja auch ein absolutes Stück High End HW. Wie zu Anfängen der aktuellen Generation müssten Sony und MS aber auch wieder gehörig subventionieren. Die Frage ist nur ob man das heutzutage noch machen will. Denn den Eindruck das man damit wirtschaftlich so erfolgreich wie geplant war vermitteln die Konzerne aus meiner Sicht nicht. Es bleibt weiterhin spannend was genau man den verbauen will. Zum einen aus finanzieller Sicht, denn Kinect und Move sollen ja bereits integriert sein, das drückt aber den Preis und zum anderen was die TDP dazu sagt. Der wirklich HW limitirende Faktor ist nämlich die Abwärme, womit eine GTX680 mit ihren ~200W definitiv ausscheidet. Für die GPU allein (und das ist für die Grafik das ausschlaggebende) stehen vielleicht 80-100W zur Verfügung und dann brüllen die Lüfter trotzdem noch.
Die HW Nahe Programmierung bringt im übrigen sicher einen deutlichen Leistungszuwachs, aber zaubern können die Geräte deswegen nicht. Von daher ist abzusehen das die nächsten Konsolen bestenfalls die praktische Leistung der aktuellen High End HW erreichen und das ist für 5 Jahre+ ziemlich dünn, sogar noch wesentlich dünner als 2005.


----------



## haudegen16 (3. September 2012)

An erster Stelle steht natürlich der PC^^
Platz 2 bei mir ist die Xbox, hab alle Konsolen hier rum stehen (Betonung auf hier rum stehen) aber am besten von den 3en ist immernoch die Xbox, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen.. 
Meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. September 2012)

Ich bin echt erstaunt, was die noch so alles auf den 7 Jahren alten Konsolen rauskitzeln:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5IVOs5Pxh8?hd=1


----------



## Primer (3. September 2012)

Ja beeindruckend wie viel 1080p Material man doch auf eine BRD bringen kann, wobei ich so meine Zweifel habe das dies bei MGS ausreicht. Wie viele Stunden Film passen eigentlich auf eine DL BRD? Das gesehene Gameplay (1 Minute, typisch Kojima^^) stammt zu 100*0*% von keiner der aktuellen Konsolen, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich von nem PC(vielleicht hat man bereits ein Testsample der PS740). Auch wenn vieles dunkel ist und die Grafik sicher kein BF3 oder C2 in die Tasche steckt, reicht die Leistung einer PS360 vorn und hinten nicht für das gezeigte. Ich meine das liegt ja weiiiiitttt über dem Niveau von Uncharted 3 und GeoW3 zusammen und dabei hat man hier nicht mal Schlauchlevel


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. September 2012)

Stimmt schon. Eigtl. sind sogar die 1080p ein Indiz dass es nicht von den aktuellen Konsolen stammen kann, falls das alles nicht prerendered war.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. September 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Eigtl. sind sogar die 1080p ein Indiz dass es nicht von den aktuellen Konsolen stammen kann, falls das alles nicht prerendered war.



Ok, so wie es aussieht hat Kojima auch Klartext gesprochen:



> [...]
> The graphics look stunning as its shown running off a PC with an Xbox  controller. The screenshot released shows Snake in high detail running  off the Fox Engine. Kojima indicated that the Fox Engine can run on next  gen consoles, possibly hinting that the game will release on the PS4  and Xbox 720.
> 
> Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes – Snake is back! - GAMER.BLORGE


@edit Sorry für dp,  da ist was beim edit schiefgelaufen


----------



## Primer (3. September 2012)

Ich bin mir da auch ziemlich sicher das es erst mit der PS740 kommt, weil ein japanisches Studio, welches zuletzt exklusiv für Sony tätig war den Teufel tun wird, eine solches Spiel nur auf dem PC wie gesehen anzubieten. Hat einfach den Grund, dass auch ein Kojima (wie andere Entwickler -> zB Watch Dogs) den Konsolen Release nicht spoilern darf, selbst wenn er ihn nicht kennt. Trotzdem denke ich das auch viele japanische Studios den Trend mitgehen und zukünftig eher Multi entwickeln, sprich auch für den PC. Ich zumindest wäre höchst erfreut ein MGS:GZ auf dem PC zu zocken....am TV mit Controller natürlich, aber hier ist wenigstens die beste Grafik garantiert, woran ich auch bei der next Gen noch so meine Zweifel habe.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (4. September 2012)

Die nächsten Monate werden echt spannend, ich bin auch skeptisch ob Sony und Microsoft sich in der nächsten Generation wieder mit extrem überteuerter Hardware bekämpfen werden. Die Spielesparten der beiden Konzerne sind alle nicht so sehr profitabel, während Nintendo mit DS und Wii quasi eine Gelddruckmaschine hatte. Freu mich schon auf die Eigenkreationen bei den GPUs, der XBOX Chip mit seinem Embedded RAM war ja schon ne kleine Wucht zu der Zeit. Konsolenhardware kann ja auch viel besser ausgereizt werden als PC-Hardware, weil so direkt auf der Hardware programmiert und optimiert werden kann, es läuft schließlich auf jedem System 

Eventuell fährt Sony ja wirklich die Streaming-Schiene, aber ich glaube so einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Nintendo und den anderen beiden, werden wir nächste Gen nicht mehr haben. Da werden Features wieder ein Verkaufsargument werden, genauso wie Spiele. Und da ist BigN Stärke (zumindest 1st Party)


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. September 2012)

Nintendo muss erst mal schauen, dass sie wieder Gewinn machen. Auch wenn die Wii am Anfang massiv Kohle brachte, sah es in letzter Zeit sehr schlecht aus, aber daran sind sie auch selber Schuld.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (4. September 2012)

Nintendo's Verlust liegt einfach nur daran, dass sie kein anderes Standbein als die Games haben. Wechselt man dann fast zeitgleich Handhelds und Konsolen, weil diese ihren Zenit überschritten haben, kann es schonmal passieren das Entwicklungs- und Herstellungskosten die Einnahmen auffressen, vor allem wenn der Dollar schwächelt und der Yen zulegt, sinken die Einnahmen. Sieht man sich die aktuellen Verkaufszahlen vom 3DS an, wird der schwarze Bereich wohl bald wieder erreicht sein. Nintendo hatte schließlich viel Nachholbedarf, eine neue Konsole steht an, eine komplette Online-Plattform muss aus dem Boden gestampft werden usw.
Microsoft und Sony schreiben seit Jahren Rote Zahlen, da sagt irgendwie niemand was >.>


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. September 2012)

Das neue MetalGear kommt auch für PC und wurde auch so vorgestellt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Primer (4. September 2012)

Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Eventuell fährt Sony ja wirklich die Streaming-Schiene, aber ich glaube so einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Nintendo und den anderen beiden, werden wir nächste Gen nicht mehr haben. Da werden Features wieder ein Verkaufsargument werden, genauso wie Spiele. Und da ist BigN Stärke (zumindest 1st Party)



Also wenn jemand die Streamingschiene fahren sollte, was ich bei höchstens als Option sehe, dann doch eher MS. Sonys PSN funktioniert, mehr aber auch nicht. MS hat da dank Windows die viel bessere Serverstruktur und vor allem mit XBL ein brauchbares Konzept.



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das neue MetalGear kommt auch für PC und wurde auch so vorgestellt wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Soweit ich mitbekommen habe gibts bisher nur Andeutungen und nichts handfestes. Allerdings stellt man einen Titel ja nicht auf einer Plattform vor, auf der dieser später nicht erscheint. Aufgrund der für die PS360 nicht stemmbaren Grafik wäre das schon ne ziemlich harte Marketinglüge.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (4. September 2012)

Die ersten MGS4 Techdemos liefen auch auf PC und was ist daraus geworden? Am Ende vom Trailer steht da auch nix vom PC nur PS3 und Xbox.


----------



## Paneking (5. September 2012)

War ja klar das der PC am meisten Stimmen bekommt in nem PC Forum..


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Die ersten MGS4 Techdemos liefen auch auf PC und was ist daraus geworden? Am Ende vom Trailer steht da auch nix vom PC nur PS3 und Xbox.



Habe ich ja auch noch nicht gewusst, da haben die auch 2005 schon beschissen. Wobei es diesmal echtes Gameplay ist und kein reiner Trailer wie 2005. Nun wie dem auch sein, bisher wird noch einiges spekuliert, MGS:GZ ist aber klar als Multi angekündigt und das war bei MGS4 sicher nicht so. Wir werden sehen was passiert, aber ich denke schon das es auch für den PC kommt. Konami wird sich den Umsatz sicher nicht entgehen lassen. Castlevania kommt ja nun auch für PC und PES gibts seit jeher für den Knecht. Solange kein Exklusivdeal vorliegt, sollte einem Release auf allen 3 Plattformen sicher nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2012)

Wenn man die neue Fox Engine in bestem Licht präsentieren will, sollte man keinesfalls den PC als Plattform vernachlässigen.
Mit der Präsentation hat man das schon richtig erkannt.
Ich bin nur noch etwas stutzig, ob mit dem neuen Open World Konzept der Flair erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Schweinesaft (5. September 2012)

Ich habe eine PS3, was auch am Anfang ganz toll war, doch als ehemaliger CS1.6 Suchti und eher an die Freiheit und Multitasking eines PC's gewöhnt, habe ich sie schnell satt gehabt und nun will ich unbedingt wieder einen Rechner haben, auch wenn nächstes Jahr die Konsolen die Grafik vorgeben werden und mein PC eher abstinken wird.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. September 2012)

Die momentane Situation, dass die Konsolen schon zu alt sind, ist für den PC ein großer Vorteil.
Es lohnt sich keine Exclusiv- Spiele mehr für so alte Konsolen zu machen jetzt Dominiert der PC die Multiplatform Games.

Bis die neuen Konsolen von Sony und MS auf den Markt kommen wird der PC mehr und mehr zum Liebling der Programmierer.


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn man die neue Fox Engine in bestem Licht präsentieren will, sollte man keinesfalls den PC als Plattform vernachlässigen.
> Mit der Präsentation hat man das schon richtig erkannt.
> Ich bin nur noch etwas stutzig, ob mit dem neuen Open World Konzept der Flair erhalten bleibt.


 
Hast du mal Portable Ops oder Peace Walker auf der PSP gespielt? So in etwa dürfte das Konzept nämlich aussehen(Vorsicht ist mein Spekulatius). Der Bergiff "Open World" wir hier wohl etwas gedehnt. Im Grunde hat man im Spiel eine Karte (etwa ein Land) und über diese wählt man einzelne Punkte(Level) aus, etwa irgendwelche Bunker oder Militäranlagen. Die einzelnen Level sehen dann so aus wie im bisher gesehenem Gameplay, es gibt eine relativ große Anlage und irgendwo da drinnen will eine Aufgabe erledigt werden. Die Level an sich dürften einem in gewissen Grenzen dann verschiedenste Wege erlauben. Sicher werden die Level auch mehrmals begehbar sein (Nebenmissionen) und erst nacheinander freigeschaltet(je nach Story-Fortschritt). Es gibt also eher keine Open World im Sinne eines GTA.
Unterstützt wird die Vermutung durch den Heli im Gameplay, mit dem die Mission quasi abgebrochen wird. Kommt man nicht weiter oder will dies nicht, fordert man den Heli an und wird wieder zu seiner Basis gebracht (Tipp:Outer Heaven). Die Basis dient dann eben der Missionsauswahl und so Gedöns eben (rumlaufen, labern, Schießstand, etc.). Außerdem sollte Peace Walker und somit dessen Konzept ursprünglich einen anderen Namen tragen, nämlich MGS5 : Peace Walker.


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die momentane Situation, dass die Konsolen schon zu alt sind, ist für den PC ein großer Vorteil.
> Es lohnt sich keine Exclusiv- Spiele mehr für so alte Konsolen zu machen jetzt Dominiert der PC die Multiplatform Games.
> 
> Bis die neuen Konsolen von Sony und MS auf den Markt kommen wird der PC mehr und mehr zum Liebling der Programmierer.



So in etwa kommt das hin, aber eben nur BIS die neuen Konsolen erscheinen.
Von da an werden wieder Exklusivspiele hoch im Kurzs stehen, und wir bekommen 1:1 Ports und freuen uns wenn wenigstens die Steuerung angepasst wurde.





primerp12 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat man im Spiel eine Karte (etwa ein Land) und über diese wählt man einzelne Punkte(Level) aus, etwa irgendwelche Bunker oder Militäranlagen. Die einzelnen Level sehen dann so aus wie im bisher gesehenem Gameplay, es gibt eine relativ große Anlage und irgendwo da drinnen will eine Aufgabe erledigt werden. Die Level an sich dürften einem in gewissen Grenzen dann verschiedenste Wege erlauben. Sicher werden die Level auch mehrmals begehbar sein (Nebenmissionen) und erst nacheinander freigeschaltet(je nach Story-Fortschritt). Es gibt also eher keine Open World im Sinne eines GTA.
> Unterstützt wird die Vermutung durch den Heli im Gameplay, mit dem die Mission quasi abgebrochen wird. Kommt man nicht weiter oder will dies nicht, fordert man den Heli an und wird wieder zu seiner Basis gebracht



Stimmt, der Heli unterstreicht diese Vermutung. Die PSP-Ableger hab ich nie gespielt, aber so könnt ich mir das auch vorstellen. Ich hoffe wie gesagt auf die Einhaltung der PC-Version, sonst muss ich mir für meine angestaubte PS3 am Ende ihres Zyklus auch noch ein Spiel kaufen.

Bei Rising ist das ja auch schon so ein hin und her. Erst hieß es, es kommt für XBox/PS und PC, dann kommt es nur für die Konsolen, und mittlerweile geht man von einer PC-Version im Nachhinein aus.
Wobei es jetzt bei diesem Titel nicht so tragisch ist. Ob da überhaupt ein MGS drin steckt ist nämlich fraglich.


----------



## Primer (6. September 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> sonst muss ich mir für meine *angestaubte* PS3 am Ende ihres Zyklus auch noch ein Spiel kaufen.



Mir gehst da nicht anders^^

Wie gesagt glaube ich schon das durch den Publisher Konami beide Spiele kommen, ein Port sollte da drinnen sein. Allerdings würde ich nicht viele Extras (sprich bessere Technik) erwarten, zumindest nicht bei Rising.


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei Rising ist das ja auch schon so ein hin und her. Erst hieß es, es kommt für XBox/PS und PC, dann kommt es nur für die Konsolen, und mittlerweile geht man von einer PC-Version im Nachhinein aus.
> Wobei es jetzt bei diesem Titel nicht so tragisch ist. Ob da überhaupt ein MGS drin steckt ist nämlich fraglich.


 
Rising ist kein MG*S* mehr, es heisst METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE, bei den Metal Gear Solid teilen ist es jeweils im Schleich-Shooter-Genre.
MG*R* hingegen ist im Actiongenre einkategoriert.
Erst Metal Gear Solid:Ground Zeroes soll wieder ein Schleich-Shooter sein.


----------



## Primer (6. September 2012)

septix schrieb:


> MG*R* hingegen ist im Actiongenre einkategoriert.



Na wenn der Begriff "Action" nicht mal stark untertrieben ist. Das Spiel wird von Platinum Games entwickelt und die haben mit Bayonetta nen ganz schön abge**** Scheiß abgeliefert. War zwar anfangs ziemlich schwer, aber auf Mittel hab ichs dann schon durch bekommen, allerdings bin ich auch erst nach ner Weile hinter das Tränke brauen gekommen und dann lief es halbwegs. Ansonsten schönes Spiel, auch wenn mir solche Spiele nicht unbedingt liegen.


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Jau Bayonetta fand ich auch ganz cool, DMC find ich in dieser Art aber noch mit am besten.
Wobei MGR mit Raiden als Ninja bestimmt auch richtig abgehn wird wenn man alles zerschneiden kann worauf man Lust hat .
Ich steh sowieso auf Ninjas , im übertragenen Sinne versteht sich.


----------



## black977 (23. Oktober 2013)

und ich dachte ich find den tollsten Thread hier im FOrum nie 

Bei mir gehts so:

PC kaufen bis 30fps grenze vorbei is

dann Konsole kaufen

warten bis KOnsole Tod

und neuer PC 

hat bisher gut geklappt


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich erst nach dem Tod der Konsole einen neuen PC gekauft hätte, hätte ich heute noch NES und einen 386er.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s)


Die Seite kann gar nicht aufgerufen werden!


----------



## eRaTitan (23. Oktober 2013)

[X] *Microsoft Xbox/Xbox 360*


----------



## Rasha (27. Oktober 2013)

Mehrfachauswahl wäre toll...

Ich zocke tatsächlich auf PS3/kommende PS4 und PC - ne PS2 hab ich auch noch hier


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

Man merkt das die Umfrage in einem PC Forum gestellt wurde 

PC wegen der Grafik und der Spiele auswahl und weil ich kein TV habe


----------



## jamie (7. November 2013)

Pc. Die Gründe wurden, denke ich, schon auf den letzten 500 Seiten aufgeführt.


----------



## sessecun (10. November 2013)

Ich bevorzuge den PC weil er einfach viel vielseitiger ist. Während des zockens einfach mal Alt + Tab und schon hat man Internet, Musik, und alle Programme die man im Multitasking benutzen kann. Nachteil am Pc ist nur der Preis! Aufrüsten kostet nunmal ein heiden Geld


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. November 2013)

Relativ, es gibt teurere Hobbys
am PC aufrüsten nun alle 2-3 Jahre mal eine neue GPU und alle 3-4 Jahre neue CPU
Dazu sind PC Spiele billiger. Das kommt wieder rein.


----------



## Earl_Raven (10. November 2013)

Pc
-bessere Grafik
-mods für Spiele
-Multitasking (Musik hören)
-keine weiteren Kosten für online spielen ausser mmorpgs.


----------



## Xrais (10. November 2013)

Konsole - da an den exclusiven spielen kein pc rankommt - da kann die grafik noch so toll sein 
konsoleros spielen spiele - pcler grafik und das spiegelt sich in diesem forum sehr gut wieder


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2013)

Xrais schrieb:


> konsoleros spielen spiele - pcler grafik und das spiegelt sich in diesem forum sehr gut wieder


 Mit solch einer Verallgemeinerung lässt du dich prima auf das Niveau eben jener PCler herab.


----------



## Xrais (10. November 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit solch einer Verallgemeinerung lässt du dich prima auf das Niveau eben jener PCler herab.


 
Mag sein, ich spiegel halt das wieder was man hier jeden tag liest


----------



## Primer (10. November 2013)

OMG! Wir haben den Anti PCler erschaffen....rette sich wer kann


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

Ich bin schon gerettet. 

Konsole


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2013)

Xrais schrieb:


> Mag sein, ich spiegel halt das wieder was man hier jeden tag liest


 Zocker - egal ob auf PC oder Konsole - die sich in Internetforen anmelden und darüber diskutieren, sind eher die Ausnahme, die breite Masse interessiert das System an sich weniger, die wollen halt die Spiele zocken.

Und wie ich schon seit Jahren immer wieder predige, der Teil der PCler, die einen High-End-Rechner daheim haben und auch die Grafik immer stimmen muss, sind genauso die Minderheit.

Auch wenn mir das immer kein Mensch, aufgrund von totaler Horizontsprengung, glauben will.


----------



## TheMiz (10. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gerettet.
> 
> Konsole


Ich hab mich vor ein paar Jahren auch gerettet.
PC-Gaming *KANN* rein technisch gesehen am besten und schönsten sein - aber dann muss man wirklich ständig mit der Zeit gehen und immer das Schnellste im Rechner haben. Eines Tages saß ich dann vor Crysis, habe mir die HD-Mod-Texturen angesehen, die tolle Grafik und die gute Physik. Doch irgendwie hatte ich NULL Bock weiterzuspielen und generell eine totale Unlust aufs Zocken. Weil egal welches Spiel ich starten wollte, ich musste immer irgendwas beachten. Entweder musste ich in der Config rumfrickeln damit Widescreen ordentlich ging, oder ich musste das FOV ändern, oder ich musste einen Patch laden oder bestimmte Tools laden damit das Spiel richtig funktionierte. Das ganze Frickeln und die Hardware waren einfach viel wichtiger und zeitintensiver als das Spielen selbst! Und als mir das klar wurde, verkaufte ich meinen PC, stieg auf PS3+Xbox 360 um, und hatte wieder Spaß am Zocken. Wer grafische Schwächen bzw. Fehler finden WILL, der findet sie auch - auch am PC! Von daher bin ich sehr froh diesen Schritt gemacht zu haben und was ich seit 2007 an Geld gespart habe will ich gar nicht wissen, mein Konto wäre heute wohl um einige tausende Euro ärmer, aber mit dem Geld kann ich jetzt PS4 und Xbox One kaufen, UND zusätzlich noch hundert andere Sachen kaufen wenn ich will.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

Ja bald steht nämlich schon der wechseln an. Sobald die Next gen raus kommt sage ich: Hau rein Pc.


----------



## xElv1sHD (11. November 2013)

Habe für PC gestimmt, da es für mich das beste ist. Habe auch eine Xbox360, die auch gut ist. Davor hatte ich eine Ps3, die mir aber wegen der schlechteren Verbindung gegenüber Xbox Live nicht zugesagt hat.


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gerettet.
> 
> Konsole


 
Wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

Ach egal.


----------



## Bash0r (13. November 2013)

Habe PC angekreuzt. Werde aber nächstes Jahr auf PS4/X1 erweitern. Der PC bleibt, wird aber ersteinmal nicht weiter aufgerüstet. Dafür bleibt neben Freundin/Job/Hobbies eh kaum noch Zeit!

Und für ne gemeinsame Runde Battlefield/LoL mit Kumpels reicht auch ein Mittelklasse-PC. Muss dann ja keine Ultra-Grafik sein.

Ich hingegen freue mich auf Games wie... Forza5, Halo5, Fable Legends, GTA V, FIFA, NBA2k und evtl auch Zelda, Pikmin, Mario Reihe ..dafür müsste aber zusätzlich noch eine WiiU her 

Ich jedenfalls sehe in beiden so seine Vorteile. Es ist falsch zu behaupten der PC sei besser als die Konsole, oder andersherum.


----------



## loser321 (13. November 2013)

Immer beides. PC&PS3


----------



## Amok1968 (15. November 2013)

Ich bin auch für PC ist zwar kostspieliger aber mehr möglichkeiten,habe zwar auch noch eine Xbox 360 seit 6 Jahren aber wird wenig genutzt.Und ein Ego Shooter aufen Gamepad mit der Xbox 360 ist grausam zu spielen,und Grafik kannst du mit den Konsolen auch vergessen ist ja kein richtiges Full HD.Und auch die neue Xbox One und PS4 unterstützen kein richtiges Full HD,BF4 läuft auf der Xbox One auf 720P (1280x720) und auf der PS4 auf 900P (1600x900) und dann machen die noch werbung das die neuen Konsolen 4K unterstützen sollen,einfach nur lächerlich ein guter Gamer PC steckt die neuen Konsolen so in die Tasche.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (15. November 2013)

Hab zwar für PC gestimmt, aber die PS4 kommt trotzdem am 29.11 zu mir nach Hause. Im Dezember noch eine neue Grafikkarte und nächstes Jahr bestimmt auch die XBox One. Also wie bei der letzten Gen wieder alles zu Hause stehen.  Wii U vielleicht wenn sie ein bisschen billiger ist.


----------



## Amok1968 (16. November 2013)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Hab zwar für PC gestimmt, aber die PS4 kommt trotzdem am 29.11 zu mir nach Hause.



Ja die PS4 wäre noch eine Option,von der Leistung her hat die PS4 auch mehr Dampf unter der Haube,gegenüber der Xbox One.


----------



## Amok1968 (16. November 2013)

PS3/PS4 vs Xbox 360/Xbox One 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ein_typ (20. November 2013)

Winduser schrieb:


> man kann zwar mit einer Playstation 4 schon im internet surfen




Kann der werte Herr hier in die Zukunft schauen? :O


----------



## TheMiz (20. November 2013)

Drei Sargnägel sind es, die unweigerlich zum Ende des PCs als maßgebliche *Spiele*plattform führen werden. In Büros wird man die Kisten natürlich immer vorfinden können.
*
Erster Sargnagel: Laptop killt Standgerät*
 Der Mac wäre gar nicht das Problem… doch PCs sind seit drei Jahren  massiv auf dem absteigenden Ast. Ein paar aktuelle Zahlen vom US-Markt  2011: Acer verkaufte im letzten Jahr 22 Prozent weniger, Dell verliert 9  Prozent, Hewlett Packard 1,2 Prozent. Nur Toshiba kann zulegen,  verhaltene 2 Prozent. Apple verkauft inzwischen mehr Macbook Pros als  Acer Windows-PCs, und Englands PC-Händler beklagen das mieseste Jahr  seit einem Jahrzehnt. Anscheinend will niemand mehr einen PC. Klar, hier  geht es um die Neukäufe, die bestehenden PCs werden nicht gleich  weggeworfen. Aber besser werden sie auch nicht mehr, und auch wenn sich  das Technikwettrüsten der PC-Spiele deutlich verlangsamt hat in den  letzten Jahren: Auf fünf Jahre alten Rechnern laufen dann doch nicht  mehr allzu viele neue Spiele gut.

Was passiert als Nächstes? Irgendwie muss die Industrie ihre  Verluste kompensieren. Die Hersteller sind gezwungen, auf Nischen  auszuweichen. Auf CES und CeBIT waren Ultrabooks der letzte Schrei:  Superdünne Laptops, meist im Macbook-Air-Design, von Intel mit einem  dubiosen Gütesiegel gebrandet und durch Werbung unterstützt, sofern sie  nur einen Intel-Chip besitzen. Große Mischkonzerne wie Samsung und Sony  haben hier die Nase vorne. Sie können Verluste verkraften und auch mal  ein Ladenhüter-Modell produzieren, ohne dass ihnen die Luft ausgeht. Bei  IT-Konzernen wie Dell, Asus und Acer sieht das ganz anders aus.  
 Was hat das nun mit Spielern zu tun? Ganz einfach: Ultrabooks sind  für die meisten Spiele schlicht zu lahm. Außerdem sind sie kaum  erweiterbar. Gleichzeitig werden kaum noch Standgeräte produziert.  Sprich: Die Auswahl an Spiele-PCs wird kleiner.
*
Zweiter Sargnagel: Tablets als Brandbeschleuniger*
Aber auch aus einer anderen Ecke bekommt der klassische PC Feuer.  Der Verkaufsgarant der letzten Jahre, die großen, schweren Laptops, sind  unter Beschuss. Laptops versprachen eine Mobilität sowie auch im  Betrieb eine Kompaktheit, die Desktop-PCs und Maxitowers einfach nicht  erreichen können. Doch einmal angefixt, wird für viele Menschen die  Mobilität (und sei es nur in den eigenen vier Wänden) ihrer Technik  immer wichtiger: Die Leute gehen weg vom Laptop und wollen stattdessen  Tablet-PCs. Erst vor einem Jahr wurden iPad & Co. von vielen noch  als Exoten belächelt. Aber nun nimmt der Tablet-Trend massiv Fahrt auf:  Allein im zurückliegenden Quartal verkaufte Apple 15,43 Millionen iPads,  111 Prozent mehr als im Vergleich zum Vorjahresquartal. Das „neue iPad“  dürfte sich dank deutlich besserem Bildschirm sogar noch besser  verkaufen. Derzeit hält Apple einen Marktanteil von unglaublichen 58  Prozent.  
 Auch die Konkurrenz wächst stark: Android-Geräte, derzeit 39  Prozent Marktanteil, finden Gefallen bei den Käufern. Das  Marktforschungsinstitut Gartner schätzt, dass die Verkäufe von Tablets  und Smartphones im Jahr 2012 den PC-Markt um satte 44 Prozent  übersteigen werden. Wohlgemerkt, darin enthalten sind alle Arten von  PCs, vom Ultrabook über die Notebooks bis zum schweren Tischgerät.

 Bis 2014 sollen dann mehr mobile Geräte zum Einsatz kommen als  Standgeräte. Sprich: Die Tablets graben den Laptops das Wasser ab. Der  PC-Markt wird also nochmals kleiner, denn Windows als  Tablet-Betriebssystem spielt noch keine Rolle. Windows 8 ist die  vermutlich letzte Chance für Microsoft, in dem von iOS und Android  dominierten Segment Fuß zu fassen. Bei Smartphones hat es Microsoft  nicht geschafft...

*Dritter Sargnagel: Die Spieleindustrie
*
Für die Spielehersteller stellt das alles kein Problem dar. Sie  entwickeln seit Jahr und Tag für alle Systeme, mit denen sie Geld  verdienen können. Aber wenn die Spielefirmen nicht genug mit  Exklusivtiteln verkaufen können, gibt es sie eben nicht mehr, und statt  liebevoll auf die Power moderner PCs ausgerichteter Parallelversionen  gibt es lieblose 1:1-Portierungen, bei denen man froh sein muss, dass  zumindest an eine Maussteuerung gedacht wurde. Schrumpfende Märkte  werden mit weniger Geld bedacht, das ist einfach so. Während es immer  weniger Entwicklungen und Exklusiv-Spiele für den PC gibt, steht immer  mehr Geld für Apps und kleine, massentaugliche Spielchen zur Verfügung,  die auf Tablets laufen. 
 Fassen wir nochmal zusammen: Schrumpfende Märkte, ungünstige Modellpolitik, starke Konkurrenz, Ausweichbewegungen  der Spieleindustrie. Der klassische Stand-PC wird also zu etwas, was  vor drei, vier Jahren absolut undenkbar war: zur Nische. Um so mehr, als  mit Cloud-Diensten und virtualisierten Betriebssystemen auch  Geschäftsleute dem PC immer öfter die kalte Schulter zeigen.

 An sich wäre das nicht problematisch: Noch gibt es keinen Mangel an  Spiele-PCs. Und natürlich gibt es auch die Spezialisten wie Alienware  oder Ultraforce, die High-End-Systeme für Gamer zusammenschrauben.  Gerade E-Sportler brauchen solche PCs. Aber nicht jeder mag einen PC,  der aussieht, als sei er einer B-Movie-Produktion entsprungen. Auch  18-Zoll-Laptops im "Stealth-Design", die soviel wiegen wie zwei alte PCs  zusammen, finde ich etwas affig. Da hole ich mir lieber ein neues  Macbook. Und spiele auf der Konsole. Oder zwischendrin auf dem iPad.

 Lieber PC, es war schön mit Dir. Aber ich befürchte, Du bist ein  Auslaufmodell. Hoffentlich bleibst Du uns dennoch ein paar weitere Jahre  erhalten – wäre ja schade, wenn Du ganz verschwändest.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. November 2013)

Zu 1
das bezieht sich ausschließlich auf US Komplettrechner verkauf.
Das dieser markt am Schrumpfen ist liegt einfach an der Tatsache das die Dinger unseriös  und unausgeglichen sind. Viele wechseln zu Selbstbau und Fachgeschäft Zusammenbau um.
Diese werden aber in der Börse nicht wahrgenommen.

Zu 2
Der Smartphone Tablet hipe ist ein hipe der wieder verschwindet,. Was war nochmal eepc netbook????
galt lang als Ablöser des PC
Smartphones sind erweiterte timer (Bücher falls das einer noch kennt) und Telefone. Für nichts anderes geeignet. Firmen versuchen dies als eigene Plattform fürs Abzocken zu nutzen.
Tablets oder ipads das Ding ist nichts neues, das gab es vor 2012 auch schon unter anderen Namen. Für mich sind die Dinger reines Spielzeug
nett für unterwegs Filme zu sehen oder als Ersatz ebook reader. Dafür sind die Dinger aber einfach zu teuer. Spiele darauf ist ein echter Witz. hier wird auch versucht extrem viel Geld aus wenig Investition zu machen kurz Abzocke.

zu 3
Die Spiele Industrie läuft immer hinter Trends hinterher um mehr Geld zu machen.
Die Zeiten wo man aus Idealismus ein Spiel gemacht hat sind vorbei. Findet man nur noch bei indis
Die Spielindustrie will nur eins Mehr Geld aus wenig Investment. und so treten auch die Publisher auf.
man optimiert das Spiel direkt auf Konsole vom Design bis hin zu Performance. (ubisoft, 2k,  und Ea machen mehr Gewinn mit PC als mit allen Konsolen activision ist da eine ausnahme mit dem COD Phänomen )
Da braucht man nur auf das gameplay zu achten. Ein Spiel könnte schon heute alle gameplay Möglichkeiten zusamen legen von allen genres. Aber das Schaffen die Konsolen nicht.
Folglich kommt so was nicht auf dem Markt.
ragdoll oder auch echte physik in games und geomod veränderbares terrain Nahkampf Animationen äla devil may cry mit shooter steuerungin 1st person wäre möglich
kombiniert mit allen optionalen Begehbarkeiten unterschiedlichen Lösungswegen tarnen usw.
Warum wird das nicht gemacht.
Konsolen Streameing ihre Inhalte (ja stream = Film) und das maximale das auf dem Bildschirm wirklich berechnet wird ist das was sich bewegt. also fast nur die 8 Figuren und ein paar Effekte die man auslöst.
Der Rest wird von DVD  bluray gestreamt.
Daher die Grafikblender beispiel tlou was in sich ein dimetrisches Spiel ist und die Hintergründe gut aussehen was eigentlich Vollbild bitmaps sind. äla echtes Fotos.
Dann ist klar das dies Scharf wirkt technisch ist es das einfachste was es gibt.

Also der PC war und ist der technische Fortschritt bei Spielen und wird niemals aussterben.
Microsoft könnte verschwinden. dann tritt aber linux auf
Und Steam wird zum OS
Hoffen wir auf Microsoft Bekehrung und der PC wird zur leadplattform gemacht.


----------



## TheMiz (21. November 2013)

Der ganze (unleserliche) Text klingt wie ein verzweifelter Wunschzettel eines frustrierten PCler an das Christkind.
Alles Wunschvorstellungen, die aber mit der Realität nicht viel zu tun haben.
Die neuen Konsolen werden den PC wieder mal noch weiter in die Nische drängen was AAA-Titel betrifft.
Der (alte) PC wird für Browser-, Facebook- (Social), P&C-Games verwendet, und für die "echten" Spiele eine Konsole gekauft.
Sieht man ja bei der PS4 in Amerika. Über eine Million binnen 24 Stunden - die Leute pfeifen auf Aufrüsten, Frickeln, ständig Anforderungen beachten etc.
Die Leute wollen einfach nur Zocken und Spaß haben, und nicht ständig ihre Zeit mit Hardware vergeuden.
Der PC ist ein Arbeitsgerät, und das merkt man an allen Ecken und Enden.


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2013)

Soso, der Gaming PC stirbt mal wieder. Das wievielte mal ist das eigentlich?


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2013)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Drei Sargnägel sind es, die unweigerlich zum Ende des PCs als maßgebliche *Spiele*plattform führen werden. In Büros wird man die Kisten natürlich immer vorfinden können.
> *
> Erster Sargnagel: Laptop killt Standgerät*
> Der Mac wäre gar nicht das Problem… doch PCs sind seit drei Jahren  massiv auf dem absteigenden Ast. Ein paar aktuelle Zahlen vom US-Markt  2011: Acer verkaufte im letzten Jahr 22 Prozent weniger, Dell verliert 9  Prozent, Hewlett Packard 1,2 Prozent. Nur Toshiba kann zulegen,  verhaltene 2 Prozent. Apple verkauft inzwischen mehr Macbook Pros als  Acer Windows-PCs, und Englands PC-Händler beklagen das mieseste Jahr  seit einem Jahrzehnt. Anscheinend will niemand mehr einen PC. Klar, hier  geht es um die Neukäufe, die bestehenden PCs werden nicht gleich  weggeworfen. Aber besser werden sie auch nicht mehr, und auch wenn sich  das Technikwettrüsten der PC-Spiele deutlich verlangsamt hat in den  letzten Jahren: Auf fünf Jahre alten Rechnern laufen dann doch nicht  mehr allzu viele neue Spiele gut.
> ...


 
Das hört sich für mich genauso an wie das da:
North Korea blows up White House in propaganda video - YouTube

Fakt ist:

Es wird immer Millionen von Menschen geben die auf dem PC spielen wollen weil sie die Vorzüge des Spiele PC's kennen.

Grafikkarten, Prozessoren und co. welche zum Spielen geeignet sind verkaufen sich noch immer prächtig.

Ich denke eher dass das die letzte Konsolengeneration wird, sowohl Sony als auch Microsoft machen mit den Konsolen keinen Gewinn, da müsste jeder Käufer schon 20 Spiele kaufen inkl. 3 Jahre lang ein Jahresabo zum Online spielen.

Und natürlich ist der PC ein Arbeitsgerät, wer verwendet keine 3 Titans für Office?


----------



## ich111 (21. November 2013)

Zur neuen Gen haben sogar einige Studios, die exklusiv für die Konsolen produzieren sich positiv gegen über dem PC geäußert.

Der Gründer von Naughty Dog (Jason Rubin) hat z.B. gesagt, dass der PC der große Gewinner dieser Gen sein könnte


----------



## Primer (21. November 2013)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Die neuen Konsolen werden den PC wieder mal noch weiter in die Nische drängen was AAA-Titel betrifft.


 
Und welche Titel sollten das sein, die da anders verfahren als vor meinetwegen 10 Jahren?


----------



## _VFB_ (21. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich genauso an wie das da:
> North Korea blows up White House in propaganda video - YouTube
> 
> Fakt ist:
> ...


 
Die Hersteller machen ihren Gewinn mit den Spielen und nicht mit den Konsolen. Sieht man ja bei der Wii U und den aktuellen (bzw. alten) Konsolen. Ich glaube auch nicht das das die letzte Konsolengeneration ist. Dafür gibts einfach zu viel wie TheMiz, die offensichtlich ihren Pc nicht richtig bedienen können  
Außerdem haben auch die Konsolen ihre Vorteile. Die Frage, die man sich immer stellen muss: "Was möchte ich und was brauche ich nicht?". Das ist eine Frage die nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann. Da ist es einfach Schwachsinn zu sagen der PC ist für jeden das non plus Ultra... oder auch anderst herum das die Konsolen das non plus Ultra sind.
Für mich ist der PC die beste Spieleplatform, da ich auf die Vorteile einer Konsole gut verzichten kann. Das mag für andere wieder anderst aussehen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

In 100 Jahren schauen sich die Menschen Bilder aus unserer heutigen Zeit an und fragen sich was das da für komische viereckige Kiste neben dem Fernseher und auf dem Schreibtisch sind.

Ich bin der Ansicht das in der Zukunft der Mensch weder PC oder Konsole in den Formen wie wir sie jetzt kennen als Spieleplattform verwenden wird. Ist gibt dann ein kleinen Chip unter der Haut und ne Schnittstelle direkt am Kopp damit das ganze virtuelle Junkfood weiter konsumiert werden kann. Irgentwo gibt es dann ein RIIIIEEEESSSIIIGES Rechenzentrum das alle Daten verarbeitet. 

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob auf dem Eingangsschild dann Intel, AMD, Sony, Nintendo oder Microsoft dran steht.


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Und welche Titel sollten das sein, die da anders verfahren als vor meinetwegen 10 Jahren?


 
Warscheinlich Halo 5 und Uncharted 4.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2013)

Uncharted war auf der PS3 mehr ein Film mit QTEs


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Uncharted war auf der PS3 mehr ein Film mit QTEs


 
Was an Uncharted so toll sein soll wird mir auch immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Dennoch wird es immer genannt, wenn es um Vorzeige-Exclusivspiele geht.


----------



## Primer (21. November 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Warscheinlich Halo 5 und Uncharted 4.


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Uncharted war auf der PS3 mehr ein Film mit QTEs


 

Naja, mit so einer Antwort hätte ich ja eben gerechnet.....
Nur haben solche Titel nichts mit Wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun, sondern mit Exklusivität. Sony unterhält eigene Studios für Playstation Produktionen und MS bezahlt andere Studios dafür. Würden die beiden Hersteller dies nicht tun, wären die Produktionen genauso Multiplattformer wie alles anderen auch. Also ja, es gibt sehr gute Exklusivtitel auf allen drei Konsolen, nur hat der Ausschluss der anderen Plattformen nichts mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun. Das zeigt sich schlicht daran das es ein Uncharted nicht für die Xbox gibt und Halo nicht für die Playstation.


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Naja, mit so einer Antwort hätte ich ja eben gerechnet.....


 
Man beachte die Versionsnummer der genannten Spiele. 

Die Vorgänger haben es nicht geschafft dazu beizutragen den PC als Spieleplattform zu verdrängen und die neuen Teile werden es auch nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Die Hersteller machen ihren Gewinn mit den Spielen und nicht mit den Konsolen. Sieht man ja bei der Wii U und den aktuellen (bzw. alten) Konsolen. Ich glaube auch nicht das das die letzte Konsolengeneration ist. Dafür gibts einfach zu viel wie TheMiz, die offensichtlich ihren Pc nicht richtig bedienen können
> Außerdem haben auch die Konsolen ihre Vorteile. Die Frage, die man sich immer stellen muss: "Was möchte ich und was brauche ich nicht?". Das ist eine Frage die nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann. Da ist es einfach Schwachsinn zu sagen der PC ist für jeden das non plus Ultra... oder auch anderst herum das die Konsolen das non plus Ultra sind.
> Für mich ist der PC die beste Spieleplatform, da ich auf die Vorteile einer Konsole gut verzichten kann. Das mag für andere wieder anderst aussehen.


 
Nunja, also erstmal: haxx

Die Konsolen werden vermutlich sowieso bald vom Cloudbasiertem Spielen abgelöst, dann spielen wir alle nur auf fremden Servern. 
Dafür stehe ich in der Tat mit meinem Namen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: schlimm wäre das mit der Clound nicht.

Also wenn Konsolen und PCs im Haushalt komplett dadurch ersetzt werden würden.


----------



## _VFB_ (22. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nunja, also erstmal: haxx
> 
> Die Konsolen werden vermutlich sowieso bald vom Cloudbasiertem Spielen abgelöst, dann spielen wir alle nur auf fremden Servern.
> Dafür stehe ich in der Tat mit meinem Namen.


 
Naja soweit sind wir denke ich noch nicht. Da fehlt einfach noch die Leistung. Außerdem würden da extreme Mengen an Energie benötigt werden und zudem müssten da die Internetleitungen noch etwas ausgebaut werden. Ich glaub dafür sind die noch deutlich zu langsam.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Naja soweit sind wir denke ich noch nicht. Da fehlt einfach noch die Leistung. Außerdem würden da extreme Mengen an Energie benötigt werden und zudem müssten da die Internetleitungen noch etwas ausgebaut werden. Ich glaub dafür sind die noch deutlich zu langsam.


 
Das ist in der Tat nicht ganz korrekt.
Ich gehe davon aus dass Cloudgaming bei der nächsten vermutbaren Konsolengeneration (2020?) schon sehr gut möglich ist.
Microsoft benutzt ja jetzt schon die Cloud für ihre Spiele (sonst wäre ein Forza 5 auf der Xbox One in 1080P und 60fps nicht möglich laut Entwickler).

Nunja, die haxx werden es zeigen.


----------



## _VFB_ (22. November 2013)

Ja teilweise ist das heute auch schon so. Da hast du Recht. Nur ganze Spiele werden in naher Zukunft noch nicht auf Servern laufen und ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Meldungen von Problemen kommen, weil 1. die Server überlastet sind oder 2. es zu Lags kommt da die Internetverbindung zu langsam ist. Da helfen dann auch keine 1080p und 60fps mehr.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2013)

Das mit dem Cloudgaming werden wohl nicht Gamer, sonder BWLer entscheiden, denn wenn von denen einer drauf kommt, dass von den sagen wir mal 180 Millionen Gamern auf den drei großen Plattformen, 60 Millionen eine passende Leitung haben, wird Cloudgaming plötzlich sehr interessant, da dann der Gebrauchtmarkt und die Raubkopierer weg fallen. 

Nehmen wir mal an, dass man dann 50€ pro Monat für eine Flatrate zahlt, d.h. dass pro Monat bei 60 Millionen Kunden 3 Millarden Euro rein kommen. 
Wenn sich davon MS und Sony 40% nehmen, bleiben noch immer 1,8 Millarden pro Monat für die Publisher. 
Offline wird es dann auf allen Plattformen nur noch Indiegames geben.


----------



## acc (23. November 2013)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Der ganze (unleserliche) Text klingt wie ein verzweifelter Wunschzettel eines frustrierten PCler an das Christkind.


 
dafür klingt deines wie das geheule eines bedauernswerten konsolero, dessen traum vom toten pc einfach nicht in erfüllung gehen will.


----------



## dotajunk (23. November 2013)

Bin alter PC Gamer, tendiere in letzter Zeit aber zusätzlich zu Konsole und am Freitag kommt ne PS4. Neben den immer genannten Gründen finde ich 3 besonders wichtig, die mir manchmal zu wenig beachtet werden:

-alle Spieler haben im MP die gleiche Hardwarebasis -> Skill entscheidet, nicht Hardware.
-Surround Sound "aus der Box" ohne Soundkarte, die Mehrkanal ENCODEN kann.
-Ich kann das Game einlegen und Zocken, ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen über Hardwareanforderungen, Treiber usw.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2013)

> alle Spieler haben im MP die gleiche Hardwarebasis -> Skill entscheidet, nicht Hardware.


Nein, nicht jeder hat den gleichen TV. Und nachdem was ich gehört habe spielen die Profis die Spiele online eh auf low am PC.


----------



## dotajunk (23. November 2013)

Aha.


----------



## _VFB_ (24. November 2013)

dotajunk schrieb:


> Bin alter PC Gamer, tendiere in letzter Zeit aber zusätzlich zu Konsole und am Freitag kommt ne PS4. Neben den immer genannten Gründen finde ich 3 besonders wichtig, die mir manchmal zu wenig beachtet werden:
> 
> -alle Spieler haben im MP die gleiche Hardwarebasis -> Skill entscheidet, nicht Hardware.
> -Surround Sound "aus der Box" ohne Soundkarte, die Mehrkanal ENCODEN kann.
> -Ich kann das Game einlegen und Zocken, ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen über Hardwareanforderungen, Treiber usw.


 
Das sind die Vorteile der Konsolen die ich angesprochen haben. Wobei das mit der CD einlegen und los zocken ist ja jetzt auch nicht mehr so. Zumindest bei der Xbone. Da muss man ja jetzt auch Spielinhalte runterladen auch wenn man eine CD hat. 
Das mit der Hardware kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn z.B jemand versucht einen Shooter mit seinem Mousepad zu spielen ist er selber Schuld. Außerdem wird in FPS meist sogar die Grafik runtergedreht um mehr Frames zu haben und damit die Effekte weniger intensiv sind um so die Gegner besser zusehen. Zu dem Surround Sound kann ich nichts sagen. Aber ich nehm mal an das eine Soundkarte ala STX besser ist. 
Naja wie gesagt. Jeder muss für sich selber entscheiden was für ihn wichtig ist. Ich kann es auch verstehen wenn sich jemand nicht mit seinem PC ausseinandersetzten möchte. Aber wenn man sich damit auseinander setzt, hat man die beste Spieleplatform die auch die Next Gen schlägt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. November 2013)

dotajunk schrieb:


> -alle Spieler haben im MP die gleiche Hardwarebasis -> Skill entscheidet, nicht Hardware.
> -Surround Sound "aus der Box" ohne Soundkarte, die Mehrkanal ENCODEN kann.
> -Ich kann das Game einlegen und Zocken, ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen über Hardwareanforderungen, Treiber usw.



-Erklär mir doch mal wie die Hardware am PC entscheidet? Ich kenne jemanden der mit ner 5€Kugelmaus aus dem Aldi und ner 10€ Tastatur viele mit ihren 100000DPI Mäusen und 100Tasten/Makrotastaturen in COD4 mit Leichtigkeit an die Wand gespielt hat. 
Skill ist nicht Hardwareabhängig sondern einfaches Training. Wer glaubt das es Hardwareabhängig ist hat sich wohl noch nie mit Shootern richtig auseinander gesetzt und wird das gleiche Problem auf der Konsole haben. 
Training ist das was deinen Skill verbessert denn dadurch steigen deine Reflexe und du erkennst schneller etwas und reagierst schneller. Genauso kennst du je öfters und länger du etwas Spielst immer mehr die Wege wo der Spieler geht oder die Camperplätze usw.
Die Hardware hat damit nix zu tun und du wirst das gleiche Prob auf der Konsole haben. 
Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde stellen die meisten alles auf Low um wenig Zeug zu haben was die Sicht behindert. 
Nicht umsonst gibt es Cheats die Gräser und Blätter komplett entfernen damit sich der Gegner nicht darin verstecken kann.

-Jedes noch so billige Mainboard hat heute 7.1. Was ist da bei der Box besser? Haben die 10.1?

-Musst du dir beim PC auch nicht weil selbst Crysis1-3 auf den minimalsten Einstellungen und unter HD Auflösung auch auf sehr alten Rechnern läuft. 
Die Playstation3/XBox360 hatte nicht mal HD/grad mal HD mit max.25FPS während am PC seit min.1-2Jahren alle min. FullHD haben, X-fache Kantenglättung einschalten und dann auch noch min. 120FPS wollen. Also 4Faches an Pixel mit X-Fachen Berechnungsaufwand durch Kantenglättung und das 4Fache an Bilder pro Sekunden und am besten noch mit vollem PhysX. Komisch das da die 5Jahre alte Graka nicht mehr reicht..... 
Wie viele PC Spieler regen sich seit COD4 auf das die Grafik kein bischen besser geworden ist aber bei der Konsole wird der Stillstand als Vorteil gesehen.

Schade das mittlerweile viele Menschen so ein oberflächliches Denken an den Tag legen und nicht mal versuchen mehr darüber nachzudenken warum etwas so ist wie es ist. 
Dann würden viele sehen das das so super Angepriesene eigentlich nur lügen sind. 
Genauso wie die dummen Sprüche mancher Konsolenspieler die behaupten sie würden in COD oder BF einen PC-spieler mit Maus und Tastatur locker schlagen können. 
Warum haben es schon paar große Shooterhersteller angekündigt aber am Ende keiner gemacht und die Plattformen zusammengeführt? 
Weils für die Konsolenspieler frustrierend gewesen wäre und die Gefahr groß ist das sie keine Überteuerten Consolen/Spiele/DLCs kaufen und wieder zum PC greifen. 
Solange der Großteil der Konsolenspieler wirklich glauben das die Konsolen besser sind wird das so bleiben.
Geld regiert die Welt und nur weil die Konsolenspieler bereit sind für jeden Dreck Geld zu bezahlen wird auch für jeden Dreck Geld verlangt. 
Früher gabs Mapeditor und Mods und das für 0€. 
Aber nein es bringt mehr Geld ein 10€ für 4 neue Karten zu verlangen und dafür den Mapeditor weg zu lassen. 
Oder für Anzüge 5€ verlangen nur das der Protagonist einen Anzug mit ner anderen Farbe hat. 
Das was die Leute denken an der Hardware zu sparen zahlen sie mittlerweile um ein vielfaches mehr für die Software.


----------



## Möxe (8. Dezember 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Kauf einer Konsole berechtigt. 
Mein erster PC war ein Laptop, was einfach zu schwach war für jegliche Spiele und dann sucht man mal nach einem "Gamer PC" und zack sieht man die teuren Dinger. Wo soll ich den das Wissen erstmal herkriegen, dass ich für sag ich mal 500 Euro schon nen "Gamer PC" herkriege ? 
Ich habe durch einen Freund hierhergefunden, der mir immer erzählt hat er baut seine PC's selber zusammen und er spart dabei einiges an Geld. Ja jetzt bin ich erst dabei bei denen, die diese Lücke gefunden haben: einen PC selber zusammenstellen.

Man wird eben durch dieses ganze Marketing manipuliert, wenn man mal Gamer PC im Internet eingibt und mit den überteuerten Teilen konfrontiert wird wundert es mich nicht das viele sagen eine Konsole ist die beste Lösung.
Ihr seid die Personen, die sich auskennen wie man sich das Beste verschafft  um Games zu genießen und die meisten, die sich für Games interessieren eben nicht.
Das Problem liegt nur daran das ein hoher Preisaufschlag auf die Komplettgamingpc's erhoben wird, sodass nur wenige sich für den Kauf entscheiden.

Also mich wundert es überhaupt nicht, dass so viele an einer Spielekonsole Interesse finden


----------



## loser321 (8. Dezember 2013)

@Möxe

Sehr gutes Argument. Sie wollen nur spielen und sich nicht stundenlang damit auseinander setzen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2013)

Muss man am PC auch nicht.


----------



## loser321 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte eher im bezug auf die Anschaffung.


----------



## chappy086 (9. Dezember 2013)

Möxe schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Kauf einer Konsole berechtigt.
> Mein erster PC war ein Laptop, was einfach zu schwach war für jegliche Spiele und dann sucht man mal nach einem "Gamer PC" und zack sieht man die teuren Dinger. Wo soll ich den das Wissen erstmal herkriegen, dass ich für sag ich mal 500 Euro schon nen "Gamer PC" herkriege ?
> Ich habe durch einen Freund hierhergefunden, der mir immer erzählt hat er baut seine PC's selber zusammen und er spart dabei einiges an Geld. Ja jetzt bin ich erst dabei bei denen, die diese Lücke gefunden haben: einen PC selber zusammenstellen.
> 
> ...


 
Ist immer noch der einfachste Weg loszuzocken. Am PC muss man sich schon ein wenig mehr mit der Materia auskennen.


----------



## NX-Reeper (9. Dezember 2013)

chappy086 schrieb:


> Ist immer noch der einfachste Weg loszuzocken. Am PC muss man sich schon ein wenig mehr mit der Materia auskennen.


 
Oh ja, das ist ja auch so kompliziert. Jeder 5 Jährige und jeder normale PC Nutzer kann ein Spiel/Software instalieren. Was muss man sich damit auskennen?

Und jeder Depp, der meinst Konsolen, wären besser, lebt hinterm Mond. Ich wette 95% Prozent der Konsolenbesitzter wussten nicht mal, das PS3 und 360 nur 720p liefern. Ohne AA etc. und meinen die Grafik wäre toll. *Facepalm*
Was die heutigen Konsolen nur bedingt besser machen. Und das ganze mit nem PC zu vergleichen geht ja auch nicht so ganz. Irgendwo muss der Preis der Konsolen ja her kommen. Und dann heißt das Next Gen, weil heute mit einer Konsole das Möglich ist, was der PC schon seit 4 Jahren kann. 
Engstirnige Leute die keinen Plan von der Materie haben.


----------



## Razor2408 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben eigentlich alle nur eine Konsole für FIFA oder Call of Duty. Im Monat zocken die vielleicht wenns hochkommt zwei- bis dreimal, und dann nur mit Freunden im lokalen Multiplayer. Also eigentlich totale Gelegenheitsspieler. Ich hatte in den frühen Jahren auch Konsolen, weil die günstig waren und man einfach noch kein Interesse an PC-Hardware und Windows-Funktionen usw hatte. Wenn man Zocken als Haupthobby hat, entwickelt man irgendwann automatisch Interesse daran, und setzt sich damit auseinander. Das war bei mir so als ich meinen ersten Rechner für die Schule bekam. Meiner Erfahrung nach spielen neun von zehn "Core"-Zocker (diejenigen die wirklich täglich oder halt regelmäßig zocken) entweder nur am PC, oder zu 90% am PC. Der Grund ist relativ einfach erklärt: Die gesamte Qualität ist am Rechner einfach besser. Steuerung, Grafik, Multiplayer (dank gutem Headset, TeamSpeak etc), Multitasking (Internet, Spielen, Arbeiten, Videos bearbeiten usw).

Man müsste den meisten Konsoleros meiner Meinung nach einfach nur zeigen wie einfach und gut ein PC heute ist, und dass man bei Problemen mit Google innerhalb von max. fünf Minuten eine Lösung findet. Die meisten "DAUs" geben ja schon auf wenn sie nur eine einfache Fehlermeldung sehen, wie z.B. dass man DX aktualisieren soll oder PhysX (bei älteren Games). Alle Features der Konsolen gibts viel früher schon am PC, wie z.B. aktuell Shadow Play, wo man jederzeit bis zu 20min. vom Spiel aufzeichnen kann. Wurde ja auf der E3 im Juni für die neuen Konsolen vorgestellt, und - Schwupps - hatte man es schon am PC. Es ist wirklich so, dass man nicht mehr zu Konsolen zurück möchte, wenn man mal PC-Qualität gewohnt ist, das weiß sogar unser Action-Muscle-Held Vin Diesel in diesem Interview 

Fast Five: Vin Diesel, Ludacris & More Talk Gaming - YouTube


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ähm, ich hab mich jahrelang mit PCs, vor allem der Kühlung in kleinen Gehäusen, beschäftigt und letzten Dezember hab ich meine Hardware in ein anderes Case gebaut und meinem Bruder und seiner Frau zu Weihnachten geschenkt. 
Seit dem hab ich keinen Gaming-PC mehr und außer eventuell einer Steambox wird es wohl nie wieder ein Windows-PC werden, da ich einfach keine Lust mehr darauf habe. 

Meinen ersten PC hatte ich übrigens vor 21 Jahren bekommen und damals wie heute habe ich auf Konsolen gespielt. Gemütlicher ist es jedenfalls mit Zweiterem und falls jemand der Meinung ist, dass man nur auf dem PC ernsthaft spielen kann, dann ist derjenige für mich kein Gamer. Es gibt halt doch etwas mehr als 3-4 Genres.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

> Es gibt halt doch etwas mehr als 3-4 Genres.


Die es auf der Konsole nicht gibt.
Und mir fällt kein Genre ein das es auf dem PC nicht gibr.



> und falls jemand der Meinung ist, dass man nur auf dem PC ernsthaft spielen kann, dann ist derjenige für mich kein Gamer.


Du für mich auch nicht, da du engstirnig bist und andere Meinung als falsch abtust.
Aber dann zeige mir mal wie man Quake Live, Dota II , LoL, StarCraft II "ernsthaft" ohne PC zocken kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie hast du generell Probleme, meine Beiträge zu verstehen, aber egal. 
Ach, ja, was es am PC nicht gibt? LightGun-Shooter, AR-Games.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

Lightgun, es ist ein Eingabegerät und gehört somit keine Plattform an.
AR Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, was andere finde ich unter  AR-Games nicht.
Scheint also kaum ein zu interessieren, abseits von Arcade Machines und 1 Spiel ist für eine Genre Vertretung nicht ausreichend.
Also komm nicht im Kram keiner den kaum ein Mensch kennt.

btw Wo sind die Textadventures, P&C, MOBAs, MMOs auf der Konsole und nicht auf dem PC?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ok, dann gibt es eben Time Crisis nicht und ich weiß auch nicht, was ich dann in manchen Automatenhallen gespielt habe, wenn es keine LightGun-Shooter gibt. 
Das Genre kennen übrigens schon ein paar Leute, da ich damit auf dem NES angefangen habe und seit dem immer mal wieder auf Konsolen gespielt habe. Früher gabs das auch auf dem PC, aber das war in den 90ern. 
AR Games kennt eigentlich jeder, der einen 3DS oder eine Vita hat. 

Übrigens weiß ich nicht, wieso du mit einem Thema anfängst, das ich nicht mal entfernt angeschnitten habe, aber egal. 
DC Universe ist ein Konsolen MMO und Monkey Island und andere Adventures gibts auch auf der PS3, Geheimakte Tunguska und Baphomets Fluch auf der Wii. 
Hat zwar nichts mit meiner ursprünglichen Aussage zu tun, aber du kannst das Thema gerne weiter durch kauen. Du hast damit ja auch angefangen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

> Ok, dann gibt es eben Time Crisis nicht und ich weiß auch nicht, was ich dann in manchen Automatenhallen gespielt habe, wenn es keine LightGun-Shooter gibt.


Was steht hier "abseits von Arcade Machine" und hier "1 Spiel ist für eine Genre Vertretung nicht ausreichend".
Augen auf im Forumsverkehr.



> DC Universe ist ein Konsolen MMO und Monkey Island und andere Adventures gibts auch auf der PS3, Geheimakte Tunguska und Baphomets Fluch auf der Wii.


s.o. " nicht auf dem PC?"



> Früher gabs das auch auf dem PC, aber das war in den 90ern.


Also gibt es sie immer noch, da der PC unbegrenzt Abwärtskompatibel ist.



> AR Games kennt eigentlich jeder, der einen 3DS oder eine Vita hat.


Ich also nicht, aber sie sind mir eh egal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar LightGun Shooter
The Shoot hab ich auch noch zu Hause, aber ich kenne leider nicht alle auswendig, sorry. 
Die alten PC-Games laufen natürlich auf heutigen PCs, blöderweise sind die LightGuns nicht kompatibel. 



> s.o. " nicht auf dem PC?"


Weißt du überhaupt selber, was du willst??
Du hast nach Beispielen gefragt. 

Macht dir das Thema eigentlich Spaß?
Du wirst ja nicht ohne Grund damit angefangen haben.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

> Weißt du überhaupt selber, was du willst??
> Du hast nach Beispielen gefragt.


Ja, aber nach welchen die es nicht auf dem PC gibt.
Weißt du überhaupt was ich gefragt habe?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ach, so. Und wo sind die ganzen Jump&Runs, Bemus und Arcade Spiele beim PC und nicht auf der Konsole?
Dass beide Plattformen ihre bevorzugten Genres haben, was hauptsächlich an der normalerweise vorhandenen Steuerung liegt, war jedenfalls nicht das, was ich mit meiner ursprünglichen Aussage gemeint habe, aber du kannst gerne weiter zeigen, dass du es nicht verstanden hast, anstatt vielleicht mal nachzufragen, bevor du einen anmachst. 

Jetzt bekommst du sicher keine Antwort mehr, da eigentlich alles Notwendige dort steht.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

> wo sind die ganzen Jump&Runs, Bemus u


Ich wüsste, außer First Party Titel die eh nur auf einer Konsole erscheinen, aus dem Kopf keins das fehlt.


> Bemus


Nie gehört und Google sagt auch nichts dazu.



> Arcade Spiele


Die gehören auf Automaten, die Phase der Spiele hat der PC schon lange hinter sich.



> was hauptsächlich an der normalerweise vorhandenen Steuerung liegt,


Was auf dem PC alles verbreitete ist, also M+T, Joystick, Wheel und Gamepad, Außerdem wirst du nicht gezwungen alle 8 Jahre wieder einen Haufen Geld auszugeben nur weil MS und Sony die Schnittstellen so ändern das sie nicht mehr kompatibel sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2013)

Bemus sind Beat'emUps und blöderweise gibt es noch Arcade Games auf dem PC, aber das Genre findet man eher auf Konsolen. 
Zum Glück muss man beim PC nicht mal nach 8 Jahren die Hardware wechseln. DX... 

Liest du meine Beiträge überhaupt komplett, oder zitierst du nur die Zeilen, die dir als erstes ins Auge springen?
Wieso hast du eigentlich mit dem Thema angefangen?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

> Bemus sind Beat'emUps


Die Abkürzung benutzt kein Schwein, kann also keine wissen.
Aber davon gibt es welche auf dem PC.



> Arcade Games auf dem PC,


Sag mal welchem,



> Zum Glück muss man beim PC nicht mal nach 8 Jahren die Hardware wechseln. DX..


Es ging um Eingabegeräte. Und die kosten teilweise mehr als 1.000€, also sehr teures Zeug.

Also gebe ich dir das "Liest du meine Beiträge überhaupt komplett?" zurück


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ok, letzte Chance:
Lies dir den Beitrag noch mal Wort für Wort durch, nimm dir Zeit und denk darüber nach, dann kommst du vielleicht darauf, dass deine Reaktion absolut gar nicht dazu passt. 
Wenn du das nicht schaffst, brauche ich auf deinen nächsten Beitrag auch nicht einzugehen. 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, ich hab mich jahrelang mit PCs, vor allem der Kühlung in kleinen Gehäusen, beschäftigt und letzten Dezember hab ich meine Hardware in ein anderes Case gebaut und meinem Bruder und seiner Frau zu Weihnachten geschenkt.
> Seit dem hab ich keinen Gaming-PC mehr und außer eventuell einer Steambox wird es wohl nie wieder ein Windows-PC werden, da ich einfach keine Lust mehr darauf habe.
> 
> Meinen ersten PC hatte ich übrigens vor 21 Jahren bekommen und damals wie heute habe ich auf Konsolen gespielt. Gemütlicher ist es jedenfalls mit Zweiterem und falls jemand der Meinung ist, dass man nur auf dem PC ernsthaft spielen kann, dann ist derjenige für mich kein Gamer. Es gibt halt doch etwas mehr als 3-4 Genres.


 
PS:
Bemu-Spieler bezeichnen Beat'emUps als Bemus und sie haben genauso eine eigene Sprache wie z.B. WOW-Spieler. 
Nur weil du etwas nicht kennst, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht existiert. 
Arcade am PC? Auf die Schnelle fällt mir nur Sine Mora ein und ich hab echt keine Lust, für dich nach mehr Beispielen zu suchen. Das ist mir die Mühe nicht Wert.
Ach, ja, jeder der sich bei einer Konsole Eingabegeräte für 1000€ kauft, von denen ja sicher extrem viele existieren, ist sich ziemlich sicher bewusst, dass es irgendwann nicht mehr unterstützt wird, genauso wie sich so ziemlich jeder Titan-Käufer darüber im Klaren ist, dass irgendwann eine DX-Version kommt, bei der dann neue Games nicht mehr auf der Karte laufen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

Aus deinem Text in dem nur nicht sachlich nachvollziehbares steht werde ich nicht schlau.


> da ich einfach keine Lust mehr darauf habe


Da ich keine Lust habe fürs Onlinespielen zu Zahlen, gibt es hier keine PS4 oder ONE.
Und da ich keine Lust habe die mich nicht ansprechenden Sony Exklusiv Titel zu spielen gibt es keinen Grund für eine PS4.
Ich habe keine Lust auf PS4 und ONE, da sie keine relevanten Verbesserung bringen, außer mehr und bessere Grafik-
Schön für dich da du keine Lust auf den PC hast, aber viele sehen das anders.



> Gemütlicher ist es jedenfalls mit Zweiterem


Ansichtssache, der ganze Krempel mit Updates, Installieren und Bezahl für allen Krempel nervt einen eher.



> Nur weil du etwas nicht kennst, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht existiert


Google kennt das Ding auch nicht, da habe ich die ersten  Seiten durchgeblättert und nur Krempel gefunden, der 0 mit Gaming zu tun hat.



> st sich ziemlich sicher bewusst, dass es irgendwann nicht mehr unterstützt wird


Nenne mir bitte mal den Grund warum das so sein sollte, das ein Gerät das man per USB anschließt nicht mehr funktionieren sollte?
Etwas anderes als mehr erhoffte Einnahmen bei MS und Sony fallen mir nicht ein.
Dein Titan Vergleich ist also für den Ar****


----------



## RudyPritt (9. Dezember 2013)

Ganz klar Konsole!!! Ich daddel aktuell COD Ghost. Dieses Spiel ist der Hammer. Freue mich schon auf die PS4!!
 PC-Games gehören der Vergangenheit an!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Dezember 2013)

RudyPritt schrieb:


> Ganz klar Konsole!!! Ich daddel aktuell COD Ghost. Dieses Spiel ist der Hammer. Freue mich schon auf die PS4!!
> PC-Games gehören der Vergangenheit an!!!


----------



## wearntear (10. Dezember 2013)

ich sitz so lange jeden Tag vorm PC wegen der Arbeit dass wenn ich etwas Spiel will ich nicht auch so dort sitzen... sprich ich bin ein Konsole Fan!


----------



## aloha84 (10. Dezember 2013)

Da der PC fast alle Genres abdeckt, aber halt leider wichtige Marken fehlen....hatte/habe ich beides. Konsolen + PC
Ich glaube da denken und handeln viele so wie ich.
Wenn jemand wie bekloppt auf ego-shooter steht, ist normalerweise der PC erste Wahl. Wenn dieser Jemand aber nebenbei noch Halo-Fan ist, bleibt ihm nix anderes übrig als eine XBox zu kaufen.
Das gleiche bei RPGs, ja Witcher, Dragon Age etc. sind tolle PC-Spiele, wenn aber jemand Zelda-Fan ist wird es eine WiiU.
Wenn jemand Gran Turismo, Last of Us zocken will bleibt nur ne PS3..........

Wie gesagt, mir kann die Diskussion eigentlich am A**** vorbeigehen, aber ich kann Leute auch gut verstehen die sich die Plattform nach Spielen aussuchen, und nicht wegen der Technik.


.....so ich bin raus...^^


----------



## florian3007 (11. Dezember 2013)

Endlich mal einer der auch der meinung ist, dass das gameplay super sein muss und nicht nur die grafik!!!
Ein half life, css oder ähnliches sieht zwar nichtmal so gut auß wie konsolen titel, machen trotzdem tierisch spaß.


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich auch genauso


----------



## SiQ (11. Dezember 2013)

RudyPritt schrieb:


> Ganz klar Konsole!!! Ich daddel aktuell COD Ghost. Dieses Spiel ist der Hammer. Freue mich schon auf die PS4!! PC-Games gehören der Vergangenheit an!!!



Ein Elotrix-Abonnent?  Naja soll auch noch wenige geben die Ghosts, oder Shooter im allgemeinen auf der Konsole, gut finden 

 BTT: Habe auch Konsole und PC. Der PC wird jedoch zu 95% bevorzugt, schon alleine wegen der Flexibilität.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt nichts davon durchgelesen von dem, was hier an Meinungen abgegeben worden sind. 
Nunja, ich werde nun von der Konsole auf den PC Umsteigen ....

Folgende Gründe : 

-Mehr FPS 
-Bessere Grafik
-Günstigere Spiele (Steam^^)
-Eine VIEL größere Spieleauswahl
-Das Teil nützt mir was
-Ich geb keine 60 Piepen für einen Controller aus, den ich eh an die Wand schmeisse. 
-Strategiespiele, die sind ja auf der Konsole zum Kotzen

Nur die Gundam VS. Reihe müsste es für mich für den PC geben. Dann wär alles fein.


----------



## XyZaaH (13. Dezember 2013)

RudyPritt schrieb:


> Ganz klar Konsole!!! Ich daddel aktuell COD Ghost. Dieses Spiel ist der Hammer. Freue mich schon auf die PS4!!
> PC-Games gehören der Vergangenheit an!!!


 
Nein.... nicht ernsthaft dieser Shooter für 12 Jährige Hartz 4 Empfänger.... Das gehört nicht in einen Satz. Warum bist du in einem PC Forum angemeldet?


----------



## Noob-boost (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich mag beides, besitze im Moment jedoch nur eine Xbox. Für einen Pc wird noch gespart. Zu zweit an der Konsole zocken, ist aber schon ein großer Vorteil, den ich nicht missen wollen würde.


----------



## woodgrim (16. Dezember 2013)

ja muss dir Recht geben, wieso nicht beides? Ich spiele für mein Leben gern gute Games am PC, die sind meist anspruchsvoller und komplexer, aber manchmal hab ich auch einfach nur Lust mit Freunden auf der Couch zu hocken und irgendwas sinnloses oder einfaches zu zocken wie ein JumpnRun oder ähnliches.

Finde beide Seiten haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, es gibt kein besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ach, Jump&Runs sind jetzt generell einfach?


----------



## dracki (19. Dezember 2013)

also ich hab mir jetzt eine Wii U gekauft. Mir hat die Wii schon immer spass gemacht zum mal zwischen durch mit freunden eine runde zu spielen. ist auch einfach was andres als am pc. aber sonst kann ich nur am pc spielen. Konsolen sind einfach nichts für mich.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie jemand an der Konsole Shooter und Co spielen kann, die Steuerung ist doch dermaßen unpräzise  Eine Maus und Tastatur Lösung dafür wäre mir neu. Umgekehrt kann man jedoch problemlos einen Controller am PC verwenden, für Rennspiele zb 

Zu dem Thema Grafik finde ich, dass das kein Bewertungskriterium für Spiele sein sollte. Spielgefühl und -Prinzip sind da wichtiger. 
Da gibt es ein paar Ausnahmen: ein Crysis spiel ich auch, um mich am der Grafik zu erfreuen, außerdem sind diese die Spiele die den Rechner (sinnvoll) auslasten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie jemand an der Konsole Shooter und Co spielen kann, die Steuerung ist doch dermaßen unpräzise


 
Na deswegen gibt es da doch Auto-Aim ^^


----------



## Abufaso (19. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, und ergo beweisen Scores auf der Konsole gar nichts  Wer sich damit pushen will, dem drück mal einen PC in die Hand und dann schauen wir weiter ^^


----------



## dracki (19. Dezember 2013)

naja gibt ja auch spiele die auf console oder eben mit Controller (auch am PC) besser/lustiger sind. aber shooter geht gar nicht ... wobei das auch gewohnheit ist. aber macht mir persönlich keinen spass. dafür bin ich maus und tastatur zu gewohnt


----------



## R3sistance (19. Dezember 2013)

Shooter an der Konsole sind nur Gewöhnungssache.
Mit Übung klappts da auch ganz gut und man muss ja bedenken, dass auf der Konsole jeder mit Controller, also mit dem gleichen Handicap spielt.
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das insbesondere Shooter nur mit Maus und Tastatur richtig zu spielen sind.
Umgekehrt find ich aber z.B 3rd-Person Games mit dem Controller (u.a auch am PC) angenehmer. (Ich denk hier an GTA oder so)
Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## Dynam (20. Dezember 2013)

PC games werden wegen konsolen kost nie Aussterben. Eher wird es vereinte Kompromisse aller steam Maschine geben.
Trotzdem pro Konsole : einfachkeit, Spiel kaufen rein und los! Couch-Coop, wobei es wenige gute gibt und die publisher zu faul sind für einen Pc port.

Pro Pc: der Rest


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Dezember 2013)

PC only und für alles andere gibt es Emulatoren außer natürlich PS3/4 und Xbox360/One.
Der Dolphin Emu für die WII ist nice.


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

Eindeutig PC, an der Konsole macht ein Shooter doch gar keinen Spaß


----------



## Lotto (27. Dezember 2013)

PC schon aufgrund der Multitasking-Fähigkeit. Man kann schnell ins Windows zurückschalten und mal kurz in Spielpause surfen, etc. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass die Steuerung mit Gamepads eben nur für Jump'n Runs, Sportspiele, Rennspiele etc. geignet ist. Der einzige Grund warum ich mir wahrscheinlich irgendwann eine PS4 zulegen werde ist dann irgendein Exklusiv-Titel.

Für die PS3 hab ich mir GTA5 gekauft, weil ich nicht auf die PC-Version warten wollte und die Steuerung ist ein Graus. Mit dem einen Analogstick durch den Verkehr mit Vollgas wackeln und mit den anderen dann gleichzeitig zielen...sorry aber das hat mehr mit Glück zu tun. Naja nach 10 Versuchen hilft dann das "Ich-nehms-nicht-ganz-so-genau-Treffermodell", d.h. man scheisst eigentlich 5m daneben und das Ziel klappt trotzdem um. Für mich hat sowas immer einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack, der einfach nur zeigt das solche Spiele einfach nicht fürs Gamepad geeignet sind und dann irgendwelche Hilfsmittel eingebaut werden, die 90% der Konsoleros nicht bemerken.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Dezember 2013)

Der PC ist meine MAinplatform, aber für einige sehr gute Spiele finde ich es gut jetzt ne Wii U zu haben.

Zelda, Mario Kart, Mario Galaxy, Metroid, Super Smash Bros., Monster Hunter, etc. gibts halt nicht auf PC^^


----------



## Xrais (4. Januar 2014)

laptop für pornos und rest wird mit der one gemacht


----------



## Wired (4. Januar 2014)

Lotto schrieb:


> PC schon aufgrund der Multitasking-Fähigkeit. Man kann schnell ins Windows zurückschalten und mal kurz in Spielpause surfen, etc. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass die Steuerung mit Gamepads eben nur für Jump'n Runs, Sportspiele, Rennspiele etc. geignet ist. Der einzige Grund warum ich mir wahrscheinlich irgendwann eine PS4 zulegen werde ist dann irgendein Exklusiv-Titel.


Seh ich genau so.



Lotto schrieb:


> Für die PS3 hab ich mir GTA5 gekauft, weil ich nicht auf die PC-Version warten wollte und die Steuerung ist ein Graus. Mit dem einen Analogstick durch den Verkehr mit Vollgas wackeln und mit den anderen dann gleichzeitig zielen...sorry aber das hat mehr mit Glück zu tun. Naja nach 10 Versuchen hilft dann das "Ich-nehms-nicht-ganz-so-genau-Treffermodell", d.h. man scheisst eigentlich 5m daneben und das Ziel klappt trotzdem um. Für mich hat sowas immer einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack, der einfach nur zeigt das solche Spiele einfach nicht fürs Gamepad geeignet sind und dann irgendwelche Hilfsmittel eingebaut werden, die 90% der Konsoleros nicht bemerken.


 Ich hatte mir meine PS3 für The last of Us gekauft  und bei GTA 5 -> einfach mal die Zielunterstützung einschalten dann gehts auch mit dem zielen auch gut was bei einigen Missionen sehr hilfreich ist.


----------



## Jonnymcmod (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch für den Pc, hab zwar auch ne Ps3 fat 60gb (ja die läuft und läuft und.....) aber nur für Spiele die es auf dem Pc nicht gibt. Hab letzt woche bei meinen Bruder auf de Ps4 CoD Ghosts angespielt und naja bin allem Anschein nach ein Kontrolerlegastheniker, da bekommt man ja Aggressionen. ...... musste erst einmal ne runde am Pc spielen um wieder runter zu kommen; )


----------



## BabaYaga (14. Januar 2014)

[x] PC

Hatte früher einige einige Konsolen...Playsi, NES, SNES, Playstation & Co, zum Schluss ne Xbox und irgendwann bin ich dann auf PC umgesattelt.
Vor gut einem Jahr hatte ich mir eingebildet mir nochmal günstig die X360 Elite zu holen, weil ich die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf hatte wie cool doch Konsolengaming war.
Nach 2 Tagen hab ich das Ding mit allen Spielen wieder verkauft 

Zum Einen muss ich sagen, wenn man von einem guten PC verwöhnt ist, ist die Grafik wirklich zum Kotzen auf dieser Failbox, das war das erste Manko und im Zuge dessen kam dann nicht mal mehr auch nur annähernd gutes Spielgefühl auf. Box eingeschaltet, Spiel gestartet und der erste Gedanke war sofort immer: Boah sieht das hässlich aus 
Bin wohl mittlerweile auch eine Grafikhuhe. Obgleich ich schon immer wieder gern mal Doom & Co anwerfe ... nur mit dem Unterschied... das hat einfach nostalgischen Wert.
Konsole war aktuell und sah trotzdem übel aus, da gabs auch keinen Nostalgiebonus 

Na wie dem auch sei, ich kann mit Konsolen nicht mehr wirklich was anfangen.
Zu Weihnachten hab ich bei einem Freund mal ein wenig mit seiner neuen Wii U rumgespielt, muss sagen das find ich ziemilch cool aber dem PC wird für mich so schnell nichts mehr den Rang ablaufen


----------



## Razor2408 (15. Januar 2014)

Vom PC zurück zu einer Konsole, ist halt wie von einem guten Full HD-Beamer plus 120 Zoll Leinwand, zu einer 1998er Röhre mit 70cm Diagonale zu wechseln 

Nee nee - geht nicht mehr!


----------



## Bash0r (23. Januar 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Vom PC zurück zu einer Konsole, ist halt wie von einem guten Full HD-Beamer plus 120 Zoll Leinwand, zu einer 1998er Röhre mit 70cm Diagonale zu wechseln
> 
> Nee nee - geht nicht mehr!


 
In dem Fall gefällt mir wohl die 1998er Röhre besser 

Habe seit gut 1,5 Jahren! kein so großen Spaß mehr am zocken gehabt wie die letzten Tage mit der Wii U !

Ob es einfach an dem Fakt liegt, dass es etwas komplett anderes ist, oder das mir Nintendo Spiele einfach am besten gefallen, weiß ich nicht.



Technisch und praktisch geht nichts über den PC. Allein aus Multitask-Sicht. Aber wenn es NUR um den Spielspaß geht (ohne e-sports) dann sehe ich die Nintendo Konsolen weit voraus.  

Da die Umfrage aber dermaßen schlechte gestellt ist... kann man die Frage SO nicht beantworten. "PC oder Konsole" ...für was denn? Zum benchmarking? Sicher der PC.... für grafikgenuss? Sicher auch der PC.... um mit Freunden abends zusammen bei gemütlichen Bier lustige Party spiele zu spielen? Da Sicher die Konsole! Um mit der Freundin zusammen etwas zu zocken? Sicher auch die Konsole 

So und nun dürft ihr mich steinigen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. Februar 2014)

Pc als hauptsystem und Konsole für exklusiv-titel


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. Februar 2014)

Wollte mir ja eine Xbox - One kaufen als sie raus kam ..... zum Glück habe ich keine bekommen .... FullHD ist ja auch schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen (bei Games) und die Konsolen schaffen das nicht mal - so ein *************** aber für TV Inhalte reicht es mir vollkommen aus nur bei Games kann man in nächster Zeit mehr erwarten. Habe mir eine ATI R9 290x geholt, hat weniger als eine Konsole gekostet auf der es kaum Spiele gibt.
Wenn ich hier über Konsolen rede meine ich natürlich nur PS4 und Xbox One ... die Nindedo WiiU ist eine echte Alternative zum PC, da gibt es keine Vergleichbaren Spiele zum PC. Die WiiU werde ich mir auf jeden Fall holen. 
Mit StarCitizen kommt in naher Zukunft ein Spiel das für meinen Geschmack der absolute Hammer werden wird und GTA 5 kommt aller Voraussicht auf für den PC. Kann mir einer ein Exclusiv Titel nennen auf den ich als PCler neidisch sein soll (PS4 Xbox One)?


----------



## TheMiz (20. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer ein Exclusiv Titel nennen auf den ich als PCler neidisch sein soll (PS4 Xbox One)?


*PS4:*
Infamous Second Son
Uncharted 4
Deep Down
Red Dead Redemption 2
Drive Club
The Order 1886
The Last Guardian
The Last of Us (PS4 Nachfolger)
Quantum Dream PS4-Projekt ("Nachfolger" Heavy Rain + Beyond)
alle diversen Sportspiele die es am PC nicht gibt: MLB The Show, NBA 2K14, FIFA 14 (neue Engine!), Top Spin, Madden, NHL etc.

*Xbox One:*
Halo 5
Killer Instinct Gold
Quantum Break
Gears of War (new)
Project Spark
Fable Legends
Below
D4
Sunset Overdrive
+Sports Games

und was hat der PC an neuen Exklusiven zu bieten? Also kein WoW, Company of Heroes, Total War etc.?
Star Citizen ist eines davon - blöd nur wenn einem so einem Weltraum-Gedöns nicht interessiert.


----------



## _VFB_ (20. Februar 2014)

Davon ist der Großteil ja noch nichtmal angekündigt, geschweige den ein Releasedatum bekannt. Zudem weiß man ja noch nichtmal ob man auf die Games neidisch sein soll.

Gute PC Exklusive Titel sind z.B Dayz und Rust. Beide sind noch in der Entwicklung, aber haben sehr großes Potenzial.


----------



## TheMiz (20. Februar 2014)

Von DayZ kommt ziemlich sicher eine Konsolenversion, von Rust auch wenn es wirklich erfolgreich wird. Sieht aber jetzt nicht (mehr) danach aus.
DayZ: Schpfer Hall orakelt ber Konsolenversion - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. Februar 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> *PS4:*
> Infamous Second Son
> Uncharted 4
> Deep Down
> ...



Ist doch mal nichts tolles dabei. Wenn ich überlege für ein Singleplayer Game 50€ auszugeben und nach 10 Std ist es vorbei. Mit COH und Total War oder auch Civ 5 habe ich mehr Spielzeit als mit dem Großteil der oben genannten Spiele. Die meisten der aufgelisteten Spiele gibt es erstens noch nicht gar nicht. Wenn die Spiele draußen sind ist die Konsole bestimmt 3-4 Jahre alt und da ist man mit dem PC besser bedient.
Auf der Konsole gibt es auch keine guten Free to Play Titel. 
Half - Life 2 ist schon besser als jeder Shooter auf der Konsole finde ich zumindest. Ich hoffe ja auch das Unreal Tournament 4 kommen wird als PC exclusiv das wäre der Hammer.


----------



## TheMiz (20. Februar 2014)

Jo, die Einstellung kennen wir ja schon - bloß keinen Euro zu viel ausgeben. 

Wenn das Spiel gut ist, reichen mir 10-16 Stunden vollkommen. Heavy Rain auf der PS3 war emotional, atmosphärisch und story-mäßig jedem PC-Spiel um Längen voraus - und das trotz 720p und 30fps.
Dieses Spielerlebnis würde ich jeden x-ten PC-Shooter vorziehen, und schon überhaupt so einem Moorhuhn-Game wie UT es seit dem 3. Teil ist.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (21. Februar 2014)

Also UT hat nichts mit Moorhuhn am Hut. Heavy Rain muss man nicht selber gespielt haben da reicht es auch sich ein let´s play anzusehen für 0€, da ist Half Life um längen besser in allen Kategorien die du genannt hast. 
Ist ja auch Geschmackssache was sowas angeht.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (22. Februar 2014)

1. PC + 21:9 Monitor + Oculus Rift Ende 2014 + gutem Kopfhörer/Surroundsystem - Xbox360 Gamepad für einige wenige Titel Limbo - evtl. Ersatz durch Steam Controller, wenn es gut sein sollte
2. PS3/4 für Exklusivtitel
3. Xbox1 für Exklusivtitel

So gut wie jede Plattform hat gute Titel im Angebot, neidisch bin ich aktuell auf ZombieU für die WiiU, allerdings werde ich die Konsole nicht wegen nur 1 Titel kaufen. Selbst wenn man sehr anspruchsvoll ist, so hat trotzdem nahezu jede Plattform Spiele im Angebot, wo für Jeden etwas dabei ist.


----------



## Primer (22. Februar 2014)

Na endlich ist er gesperrt, es war zum Teil ja unerträglich diese Posts nur zu überfliegen, vor allem weil es sich momentan durch viele Threads gezogen hat.


----------



## cultraider (11. März 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass dann einige Konsolenhasser laut aufbrüllen würden, wenn sie öfter aufrüsten müssten. Manche schimpfen ja schon heute, wenn sie beim Witcher kein 8x MSAA zuschalten können. Dass man aber einem Kartell unterliegen würde, dass Hardwarepreise diktiert, halte ich für unwahrschienlich. Hardware war vor 2005 auch nicht viel teurer als heute. Der einzige Preisverfall, den man beobachten kann, entspricht dem der gesamten Elektronikbranche. Solange es weiterhin AMD und Intel, bzw AMD und Nvidia geben wird, sollte sich da nichts ändern. Eher werden Grafikkarten billiger, weil wieder mehr Masse abgesetzt werden kann.
> Übrigens: Früher konnte man die meisten Spiele auch problemlos auf alten Kisten zocken. Die berühmte Quake-3-Engine lief sogar mit Voodoo 1 und Pentium 1 200 noch halbwegs flüssig. Wenn Spiele im Mittel 20 Euro weniger kosten, sollte aber auch öfter Aufrüsten drin sein. Nen PC hat eh jeder im Haus. Bei 10 Spielen im Jahr kann man locker ne neue Grafikarte aufrüsten, ohne mehr Kosten gegenüber einer Konsole zu haben.


 
WAT?

Also mein Athlon 600 Mhz mit ner V3 3000 und 192mb Ram stemmt die timedemo001 mit grad mal 63fps!


@Topic

Ich finds okay, dass man nicht mehr so schnell aufrüsten muss, da komme ich auch mit ein wenig Grafikstillstand zurecht.

Schöner würde ich es finden, wenn die Gamedesigner sich mal wieder n bissl mehr anstrengen würden und tolle fesselnde Storys in die Spiele einpflegen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. März 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> *PS4:*
> Infamous Second Son
> Uncharted 4
> Deep Down
> ...


 Will dir das jetzt mal nicht madig machen, aber wirf einfach mal nur einen Blick auf den Singleplayer-RPG-Bereich:
CRPG 2014 - SP - GameStar-Pinboard
Über die HÄLFTE davon sind PC-Exklusiv. Das ist mal ne Ansage, nicht war?


----------



## ryzen1 (11. März 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Will dir das jetzt mal nicht madig machen, aber wirf einfach mal nur einen Blick auf den Singleplayer-RPG-Bereich:
> CRPG 2014 - SP - GameStar-Pinboard
> Über die HÄLFTE davon sind PC-Exklusiv. Das ist mal ne Ansage, nicht war?


 
Dann spielt man am besten auf PC und Konsole


----------



## Hav0k (11. März 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Über die HÄLFTE davon sind PC-Exklusiv.


Und ca. die Hälfte all dieser RPGs wird entweder gar nicht erscheinen oder ist so eine Nische dass es gerade mal ein paar tausend zocken werden. Was ist denn eigentlich bisher großartiges auf Kickstarter &.Co.  erschienen? Hat sich da irgendeine Ankündigung bisher als DER große Hit erwiesen?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. März 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Und ca. die Hälfte all dieser RPGs wird entweder gar nicht erscheinen oder ist so eine Nische dass es gerade mal ein paar tausend zocken werden. Was ist denn eigentlich bisher großartiges auf Kickstarter &.Co.  erschienen? Hat sich da irgendeine Ankündigung bisher als DER große Hit erwiesen?


 FTl, definitiv FTL! Und seit dem AddOn Dragonfall auch Shadowrun Returns. Finde es allerdings bezeichnend, dass bei den frühen Kickstartern überall noch nachträglich Hand angelegt werden "muss" bzw. sie noch weiter verbessert werden:
Strike Suit Zero bekommt nen großes Update, Shadowrun hat das AddOn bekommen, FTL bekommt die Advanced Edition, BrokenAge und Baphomeths Fluch V wurden in zwei Teile unterteilt.

Ansonsten sind halt durch und durch solide Spiele, also Spiele, die nen hohen 70er oder nen niedrigen 80er verdient haben wie Magrunner, BannerSaga und BattleWorlds erschienen---und zwei riesige Katastrophen, dieses AmericanMcGee F2P-Hack and Slay und Godus vom Molyneux---man hätte es auch ahnen können.

Zum Rest gibt es eher...
...wenig zu sagen---sind ja auch noch nicht da 



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Dann spielt man am besten auf PC und Konsole


 
Prinzipiell würde ich da sogar nicht mal nein sagen, wär sehr scharf auf die Quantic-Dream-Titel---aber ich hab halt nicht gerne mehrere Geräte mit sehr ähnlichem Funktionsumfang im Haus, hab daher auch weder Konsole, noch Smartphone, noch SmartTV  Außerdem hab ich eh noch solche Massen an Titeln---da komm ich echt nicht so schnell wieder hinterher!


----------



## acc (16. März 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Jo, die Einstellung kennen wir ja schon - bloß keinen Euro zu viel ausgeben.



wer sich seine hardware subventionieren lässt, sollte lieber nicht über andere und deren "geiz" schwadronieren.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Und ca. die Hälfte all dieser RPGs wird entweder gar nicht erscheinen oder ist so eine Nische dass es gerade mal ein paar tausend zocken werden


Das sagt auch nichts über die Qualität aus und ob es ein Spiel jetzt 1 mal oder 6 Mrd. mal verkauft ist für den Spaß  auch total egal


----------



## TheMiz (23. März 2014)

Es zeigt aber deutlich dass viel mehr Leuten die RPGs gefallen, die eben auch auf Konsole erscheinen.
Wenn 5 Mio. Leute ein Dragon Age oder Witcher 3 kaufen, aber nur ca. 50.000 die hier gehypten PC-Kickstarter-RPGs,
dann zeigt das deutlich dass manche hier eben einen "eigenen" Geschmack haben...


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2014)

Masse ist immer noch ungleich Qualität.


----------



## TheMiz (23. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Masse ist immer noch ungleich Qualität.


Tolle Aussage. Wieviele PCs gibt es auf der Welt? Paar Milliarden?

Somit nach turbosnake-Logik: PC ungleich Qualität


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2014)

Deine Logik ist noch verquerer.
Ich sprach von einem Produkt und du von einer Gattung, ersetze "PC" durch ein spezifisches Produkt und  dann hast du meine Logik. 
Wobei diese bei HW weniger zutrifft, da hier eher auch der Preis eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## TheMiz (23. März 2014)

Die Versuche sich aus seinen völlig realitätsfremden Aussagen rauszureden machen das Ganze zwar nur noch schlimmer, aber mach ruhig weiter...


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2014)

Ich rede mich nirgends aus du beziehst mein Aussagen aufs falsche.
Wenn ich es so wie du machen würde: Konsole ungleich Qualität, gibt davon auch ein ziemlich hohe Anzahl.


----------



## TheMiz (23. März 2014)

Ich habe ja nie so einen Unsinn geschrieben, das kam von dir.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Masse ist immer noch ungleich Qualität.



Und dann noch der nächste BS:


turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich sprach von einem Produkt und du von einer Gattung, ersetze "PC" durch ein spezifisches Produkt und  dann hast du meine Logik.
> Wobei diese bei HW weniger zutrifft, da hier eher auch der Preis eine Rolle spielt.



Bei HW spielt der Preis also eine Rolle, bei Spielen aber nicht?  
Wenn sich ein Uncharted 3 sechs Millionen mal zum Preis von 50€ verkauft, ist es natürlich qualitativ *VIEL* schlechter als ein "Papers Please", was sich ganze 50.000 mal zum Preis von 10€ verkauft
weil Herr turbosnake bei PCGH das sagt - auf jeden Fall


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2014)

> Wenn sich ein Uncharted 3 sechs Millionen mal zum Preis von 50€ verkauft, ist es natürlich qualitativ VIEL schlechter als ein "Papers Please", was sich ganze 50.000 mal zum Preis von 10€ verkauft


Das habe ich nie gesagt und du kannst die VK Zahlen von AAA Titeln und einem extremen Marketing Budget nicht mit einem Indie Titel ohne Werbung vergleichen. Das geht nirgends, weder beim Film, bei Musik oder hier bei Spielen.
Und ich habe auch nie gesagt das sich hohe Verkaufszahlen und Qualität ausschließen, das einzige was ich gesagt habe ist das hohe Verkaufszahlen nicht ausdrücken müssen das dieses Produkt besonders gut ist. Sowas drückt nur aus das einen großen Kreis so etwas anspricht, das Spiel also massenkompatibel ist.


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie gesagt und du kannst die VK Zahlen von AAA Titeln und einem extremen Marketing Budget nicht mit einem Indie Titel ohne Werbung vergleichen. Das geht nirgends, weder beim Film, bei Musik oder hier bei Spielen.
> Und ich habe auch nie gesagt das sich hohe Verkaufszahlen und Qualität ausschließen, das einzige was ich gesagt habe ist das hohe Verkaufszahlen nicht ausdrücken müssen das dieses Produkt besonders gut ist. Sowas drückt nur aus das einen großen Kreis so etwas anspricht, das Spiel also massenkompatibel ist.



Siehe Black Ops2 zum Beispiel.


----------



## Caun (24. März 2014)

PC und konsole  beide sind müll 
Eine hat rohleistung was drauf was nie ganz genutzt wird    der andere hat ne nichts aufm kasten aber wird voll ausgeschöfft 
Und da die Menschen sich keine 1000€ Konsole kaufen sondern nur 800€ iPads  und min alle zwei Jahre ein 600€ smartphone  wird das nichts 

Ne
Ich find das diese Konsolen generation schlechter mithalten kann als die alte damals
ich würde drei Gründe anführen :
1. Guckt euch mal den Kühler an eurer 200W GPU an  Sowas kann man in keine kompakte Konsole bauen
2. Man muss es für einen anständigen Preis anbieten können, das tun sie beide mehr oder weniger ( PS3 hatte damals ja riesige Probleme, lustigerweise hatte sie aber besonders unter nichtwissenenden einen guten ruf, dass sie vorallem eine bessere grafik als die xbox360 hätte und als status symbol gilt , was ja nicht zu trifft,   was hörte ich früher : Xbox360 ist PS3 für arme )
3. Man merkt den Technischen Unterschied zwischen AMD und Intel  sogar im Konsolenmarkt  
(während Intel mit ihrem tri gate 22nm schon etwas auf dem markt sind hat AMD CPU in 32nm und jetzt APUs in 28nm... Ebenfalls ist sogar die chip architektur hinter Intels...  vergleicht man Sandy Bridge (32nm) mit einem aktuellen FX (32nm) ist Die Intel cpu Performance/watt ein gutes stück vorraus, glaub selbst ein Lynnfield (i7-8x0 ,45 nm)  komm mit der effizienz der FX noch gut mit besonders in games! AMD hat mit HUMA und den APUs klar was zu bieten, aber in games wie BF4 sieht man die jaguar kerne doch sehr schwächeln, ein haswell quad core mit 2 ghz wäre stärker und im verbrauch besser. Ein SoC von Intel mit nvdia oder amd grafik in 22nm tri gate mit extra angepasster gpu gk104 oder pitcairn, das wäre eine power konsole gewesen, welche ihren namen verdient hätte, aber die entwicklung und die kosten pro chip wären viel zu hoch.)

Hoffe mal ich treff auf etwas zu stimmung ;D


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. März 2014)

Ich bekomme eine 780 in einem Desktop-Case gekühlt und sowas wurde schon bei einem Steambox-Prototypen gemacht, also würde es von der Kühlung her schon klappen, nur, wie du schon erwähnt hast, kauft sich keiner für 1000€ eine Konsole. 

Der Umstieg von 4S auf 5S hat mich übrigens fette 50€ gekostet und für mein iPad Air habe ich etwas über 400€ gezahlt, also so unbedingt stimmt deine Rechnung auch nicht.


----------



## Caun (24. März 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bekomme eine 780 in einem Desktop-Case gekühlt und sowas wurde schon bei einem Steambox-Prototypen gemacht, also würde es von der Kühlung her schon klappen, nur, wie du schon erwähnt hast, kauft sich keiner für 1000€ eine Konsole.
> 
> Der Umstieg von 4S auf 5S hat mich übrigens fette 50€ gekostet und für mein iPad Air habe ich etwas über 400€ gezahlt, also so unbedingt stimmt deine Rechnung auch nicht.


Die Steamboxen sind auch bissl größer als die PS4 ^^
Dann haste doch sicher Iphone mit vertrag ?^^    Konsolen mit Vertrag mmh  Telekom hat doch da auch so ein Angebot gehabt, neuer Vertrag und PS4 für nur 299€ ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. März 2014)

Die XBone ist auch größer als die PS4. 
Ja, mit Vertrag, aber den nutze ich auch.


----------



## cuban13581 (29. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AyHnfc3NNQ

Ich finde er bringt es ganz gut auf den Punkt.


----------



## Taikido (29. März 2014)

is von Anfang 2012. hat sich einiges geändert inzwischen^^

hälfte davon kannste mittlerweile in die tonne kloppen was der da lallt


----------



## AtronOm (7. April 2014)

Also ich hab beides Konsole und Pc hat beides so seine Vorteile 
Pc hat hat mehr Power und freiheiten
und Konsole ist halt geil zum chillen^^


----------



## marvinj (7. April 2014)

Konsole vorallem mal zum "Gemeinsamen" zocken viel besser. Klar PC ist der bessere Rechenknecht, aber das Feeling an 2 PCs zu zocken statt an einer Konsole ist nicht dasselbe und Quasi wie Online-Gaming


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

Toller Vergleich. Man stellt sich das auch so vor, das der eine auch einen PC hat.


----------



## Caun (7. April 2014)

Es bockt wirklich mehr an einer gemeinsamen konsole co-op zu zocken  oder bei CoD  FFA zu 4    hab ich immer gerne gespielt, vorallem  statt jeder seinen pc anzurücken einfach zu 4 vor der konsole wenn man gerade bock hat


----------



## TheMiz (9. April 2014)

Ein PC zahlt sich wirklich nur mehr aus für ältere Spiele im MP mit Freunden, aktuellere Rechner lohnen einfach nicht mehr.
Der Umsatz mit Desktop PCs bricht ja seit Jahren ein, weil die Leute lieber Tablets, Smartphones oder Laptops haben zum I-Net surfen, arbeiten etc.
Das wichtigste FÜR MICH was beim PC fehlt, sind die *Spiele* die es rechtfertigen würden so viel Geld für einen aktuellen Rechner auszugeben.
Es kommt einfach nichts raus was mit den Top-Konsolen-Spielen vergleichbar wäre wie z.B. Infamous, Uncharted, Halo, The Last of Us, The Order etc.pp.
Mit sowas wie ArmA, WoW oder LoL kann ich einfach nichts anfangen. Außerdem ist es für mich ein NO-GO nach einem langen Arbeitstag zurück an den Rechner
und wieder stundenlang davor hocken. Es muss einfach komfortabel sein mit Couch usw. Und NEIN, man kann NICHT alle Spiele am PC auch mit Gamepad spielen!
Beispiele wären: Mass Effect 1,2,3 und wenn man sich bei Steam so umsieht, unterstützen sogar ne ganze Menge Spiele kein Gamepad.

Was mich auch nervt ist das ständige Gefrickel. Bluescreen hier, Bluscreen da, ältere Spiele brauchen spezielle Programme bzw. Änderungen die man immer wieder
stundenlang suchen muss! Jeder der sagt das ist nicht so, der lügt einfach. Man liest auch hier im Forum ständig von Problemen und es gibt oft keine Lösung.
Beispiele: F.E.A.R. ruckelt auf JEDEM PC mit Logitech Tastatur unspielbar, weil die Entwickler diesen Bug bis heute nicht ausgebügelt haben, es aber bekannt ist!
(gilt übrigens für JEDES Spiel mit der gleichen Engine! z.B. Condemned)
Turok kann man heute nicht mehr zocken weil die PhysX Engine fehlerhaft programmiert wurde und nicht mehr mit aktuellen Versionen arbeitet. Alone in the Dark
Inferno auf Steam kann man nur in der eingestellten Grundauflösung spielen weil es mit Windows 7 nicht kompatibel ist, und bei den Einstellungen abstürzt. Nur
mit W8 kann man in die Einstellungen rein. Die Liste könnte ich endlos weiterführen, es ist einfach eine absolute Qual am PC zu spielen! Es gibt zu viele versch.
Konfigurationen und mittlerweile zu viele zusätzliche "Features". Da kaufe ich eine Konsole und kann die Spiele immer und jederzeit ohne Probleme spielen.
Ich kann auf der Couch spielen oder am Monitor, bei JEDEM Spiel! Ich brauche mir keine Gedanken machen ob das Spiel läuft, warum die Anforderungen wieder
mal so lächerlich hoch sind (siehe aktuell Watch Dogs..), ich muss nicht frickeln, ich muss nicht ständig am laufenden sein welche Hardware gerade gut ist usw.

Fazit für mich: Ich habe dem PC nach einigen Jahren und VIEL Geld für Hardware den Rücken gekehrt.
Für mich zahlt sich das ganze Theater ums Aufrüsten, Benchen, Frickeln, Fehler suchen einfach nicht mehr aus.
Es geht zu viel Geld für Hardware drauf weil die Entwickler nicht gut optimieren, oder optimieren können.
Es gibt die besten Games nicht für den PC - da nützt mir auch die beste Hardware nix, wenn keine Games dafür erscheinen!
(GTA 5, Red Dead Redemption, The Last of Us, Infamous, Uncharted, etc.)


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2014)

> Das wichtigste FÜR MICH was beim PC fehlt, sind die Spiele die es rechtfertigen würden so viel Geld für einen aktuellen Rechner auszugeben.
> Es kommt einfach nichts raus was mit den Top-Konsolen-Spielen vergleichbar wäre wie z.B. Infamous, Uncharted, Halo, The Last of Us, The Order etc.pp


Bei anderen ist es einfach anders. Und ich würde nicht über Spiele richten die noch nicht erschienen sind.



> Bluescreen hier, Bluscreen da


Bluescreens habe ich schon eine Weile nicht mehr gesehen.



> Für mich zahlt sich das ganze Theater ums Aufrüsten, Benchen,


Benchen muss kein Schwein und die Hardware kann man auch 4 Jahre nutzen. Dabei kann es sein das man nicht immer die höchsten Grafikeinstellung benutzen kann, aber auf der Konsolen liegt dieses meistens auch niedriger.
Darum muss man kein Theater machen.



> Es gibt die besten Games nicht für den PC - da nützt mir auch die beste Hardware nix, wenn keine Games dafür erscheinen!
> (GTA 5, Red Dead Redemption, The Last of Us, Infamous, Uncharted, etc.)


Das ist ein subjektiver Eindruck, es gibt Menschen denen diese Spiele nicht gefallen. 
Zu einigen Spiele fehlt mir die Meinung (Infamous und Last of Us) bei anderen kann ich sie nicht nachvollziehen (Uncharted ( vor allem 3)) und bei anderen zustimmen (RDR). 
Den Konsole fehlt halt der Part Strategie und P&C praktisch komplett und da das nun mal Genres gibt die neben der RPGs zu meinen liebsten Genres gehören könnte man aus dieser Perspektive sagen das auf den Konsolen keine Spiele rauskommen.
Wobei ich hinzufügen muss das ich den Standard  AAA Titel nur wenig Aufmerksamkeit  gebe, aber das liegt an den Spielen und deren DLC Politik.


----------



## Wired (10. April 2014)

Also mal abgesehen davon das du zu 50% Mist schreibst der nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, erlaube ich mir mal deinen Post zu zerstückeln.



TheMiz schrieb:


> Ein PC zahlt sich wirklich nur mehr aus für ältere Spiele im MP mit Freunden, aktuellere Rechner lohnen einfach nicht mehr.


Ein PC zahlt sich nicht nur für ältere Games aus (nebenbei wiedersprichst du dich selbst im weiten Text) und auch aktuelle Systeme lohnen, man muss eben mit der Entwicklung mit gehen und außerdem basieren PS4 und XBox One auch auf x86 Technik die aus dem PC Bereich kommt, von daher...



> Der Umsatz mit Desktop PCs bricht ja seit Jahren ein, weil die Leute lieber Tablets, Smartphones oder Laptops haben zum I-Net surfen, arbeiten etc.


Schlimm? Überhaupt nicht, find ich denn Laptops (oder auch Schlepptops) oder Tablets oder auch Convertibles sind optimal fürs surfen im Internet oder kurz was online nachschauen. 



> Das wichtigste FÜR MICH was beim PC fehlt, sind die *Spiele* die es rechtfertigen würden so viel Geld für einen aktuellen Rechner auszugeben.
> Es kommt einfach nichts raus was mit den Top-Konsolen-Spielen vergleichbar wäre wie z.B. Infamous, Uncharted, Halo, The Last of Us, The Order etc.pp.


Ist das so? Seh ich überhauot nicht so! The Last of Us hat zwar ne gute Storyline aber es ist sehr linear, ähnlich wie Arcania - A Gothic Tale wobei bei Arcania nicht mal die Storyline nich wirklich gut ist.
Was mit der TES Serie, mit der X Serie als Beispiel? Das die Only Konsolen und Exclusive Games sehr wenige sind ist der aber hoff ich benkannt. 



> Mit sowas wie ArmA, WoW oder LoL kann ich einfach nichts anfangen. Außerdem ist es für mich ein NO-GO nach einem langen Arbeitstag zurück an den Rechner
> und wieder stundenlang davor hocken. Es muss einfach komfortabel sein mit Couch usw. Und NEIN, man kann NICHT alle Spiele am PC auch mit Gamepad spielen!
> Beispiele wären: Mass Effect 1,2,3 und wenn man sich bei Steam so umsieht, unterstützen sogar ne ganze Menge Spiele kein Gamepad.


Was mit Cubegehäusen und High End Rechner im zB. Desktopgehäuse die man per HDMI mitm TV verbinden kann und Kabellose Eingabegeräte wie zb. Kompakte Funktastaturen und Mäuse? Mit so etwas musst auch nicht vorm PC "hocken" sondern kannst auch ganz faul aufm Sofa "gammeln". 



> Was mich auch nervt ist das ständige Gefrickel. Bluescreen hier, Bluscreen da, ältere Spiele brauchen spezielle Programme bzw. Änderungen die man immer wieder
> stundenlang suchen muss! Jeder der sagt das ist nicht so, der lügt einfach. Man liest auch hier im Forum ständig von Problemen und es gibt oft keine Lösung.


Ich sage etwas anderes und *ich lüge NICHT!* Was für gefrickel???  Was für Bluscreens? Hatte mit Win7 bis jetzt nur einen einzigen. Mit Windows XP sehr wenige und dieses OS hatte ich laaaaaaange (bin erst nach realese vom Service Pack 1 von XP direkt auf 7). Was für spezielle Programme sollen das denn sein was ältere Games brauchen? Ich zb. bau mir grad richtig preiswert ein altes zusammen, so kann ich Games für Win98 und XP spielen und so ersparrt man sich auch ganz nebenbei Probleme mit der Kompatibilität und Tricks Sie zum laufen zu bekommen, zwei schöne Beispiele sind hier Thief 1 auf XP oder Gothic 2 auf Win7 x64.



> Beispiele: F.E.A.R. ruckelt auf JEDEM PC mit Logitech Tastatur unspielbar, weil die Entwickler diesen Bug bis heute nicht ausgebügelt haben, es aber bekannt ist!
> (gilt übrigens für JEDES Spiel mit der gleichen Engine! z.B. Condemned)


Thats a Lie! F.E.A.R lief bei mir ruckelfrei, ich weis nich was du hast und die Sache mit "unspielbar mit Logitech Tastatur" kann ganz leicht umgangen werden in dem man eben eine andere nimmt... das is mir mich kein Grund.



> Alone in the Dark Inferno auf Steam kann man nur in der eingestellten Grundauflösung spielen weil es mit Windows 7 nicht kompatibel ist, und bei den Einstellungen abstürzt. Nur
> mit W8 kann man in die Einstellungen rein.


Toll, ein einziges Game welches wirklich ein richties Problem beinhaltet welches zwar auch lösbar ist aber was mit Kaufzwang für Windows 8 zu tun hat, ist aber kein Problem welches durch das Game selbst verursacht wird.



> Die Liste könnte ich endlos weiterführen, es ist einfach eine absolute Qual am PC zu spielen! Es gibt zu viele versch.
> Konfigurationen und mittlerweile zu viele zusätzliche "Features".


Wenn es für dich eine Qual ist einen PC zu benutzen warum hast du dann einen?  Die vielen zusätzlichen "Features" kann man auch aus Bonus sehen und auch zwingt dich keiner diese zu benutzen.



> Da kaufe ich eine Konsole und kann die Spiele immer und jederzeit ohne Probleme spielen.
> Ich kann auf der Couch spielen oder am Monitor, bei JEDEM Spiel!


Kann man auch mitm PC, siehe weiter oben.

[/QUOTE]Ich brauche mir keine Gedanken machen ob das Spiel läuft, warum die Anforderungen wieder
mal so lächerlich hoch sind (siehe aktuell Watch Dogs..), ich muss nicht frickeln, ich muss nicht ständig am laufenden sein welche Hardware gerade gut ist usw.[/QUOTE]
Was hast du immer mit deinem frickeln? Außerdem ist Watch Doge noch garnicht realesed  erst einmal auf Benchmarks von einer Verkaufsversion waren... by the way... Menschen... übertreiben sehr sehr gern, egal in welchem Bereich.



> Fazit für mich: Ich habe dem PC nach einigen Jahren und VIEL Geld für Hardware den Rücken gekehrt.


Good luck mit Konsole. 



> Für mich zahlt sich das ganze Theater ums Aufrüsten, Benchen, Frickeln, Fehler suchen einfach nicht mehr aus.


Die technologische Entwicklung bleibt nun mal nicht stehen (wirklich zum Glück!), gebencht (mit so etwas wie 3D Mark?) habe ich meine System Konfigurationen nie! Wozu auch denn synthetische Benchmarks sind eh nutzlos. Und schon wieder frickeln? *hä* Fehler suchen? Habe sogut wie nie welche und wenn ich mal einen habe weis ich woran es liegt. Wenn man am PC rum schraubt und/oder bastelt muss man eben auch wissen was man macht. Ich weis wieder nich was du nur hast, ich zum Beispiel bau ein System zusammen, installiere das OS und den rest wie Treiber, Tools und Games und alles läuft ganz ohne Probs.



> Es gibt die besten Games nicht für den PC - da nützt mir auch die beste Hardware nix, wenn keine Games dafür erscheinen!
> (GTA 5, Red Dead Redemption, The Last of Us, Infamous, Uncharted, etc.)


"die besten Games" das ist ausschließlich eine subjektive Wahrnehmung/Meinung! Für mich sind The last of Us und GTA 5 keine besten Games auch wenn Sie gut sind.

Es gibt keine beste Games da jeder andere spielerische Vorlieben hat!


_PS:_
Ich habe PC als auch PS3 und die PS4 werd ich mir auch noch kaufen aber nur wegen ein Paar Exclusivs wie The last Guardian (wenn es denn irgendwann mal noch released wird). Aber mit jeder Konsolengeneration werden es weniger Exclusivs die sich für mich lohnen.


----------



## seppo1887 (10. April 2014)

Ich habe eine Lösung für die Frage. Natürlich der ist der PC besser,  weil ich PCspieler bin,  wäre ich Konsolenspieler würde ich Konsolen sagen....


----------



## sHagooN (10. April 2014)

PC ganz klar. Viel Billiger.
The PCMasterRace subreddit


----------



## hendrosch (10. April 2014)

sHagooN schrieb:


> PC ganz klar. Viel Billiger. The PCMasterRace subreddit



Dazu nochmal ein aktuelles Beispiel weil es mir letztens unter gekommen ist. Betrifft nicht nur dieses Spiel das lässt sich auf fast alle anderen Übertragen. 

Thief PS4 NP (Geizhals): 55€
Thief PC NP: 37€ aber jetzt kommts der Download kostet gerade mal 7€ also 48€ Ersparnis  bei nur einem Spiel. 
Da sind die Anschaffungskosten abgesehen davon das sowieso jeder Mensch einen PC hat und braucht sehr schnell wieder drin. Zusätzlich muss man bei der PS noch zahlen um Online spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (10. April 2014)

ich besitze einige Konsolen und einen recht guten pc

muss aber zugeben dass ich mehr auf der Konsole spiele als am pc auser skyrim (mods) und ein par andere spiele die es nicht auf den konsolen gibt

den bei mir ist der grafische unterschied zur Konsole nicht erkennbar  da ich spiele grundsätzlich über einen Beamer spiele

das optimale ist halt  PC + Konsole


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2014)

Thief bei einem Freund ausleihen: 0€ 
Sorry, aber auf Konsolen kann man am günstigsten zocken, mit der Betonung auf 'kann'. 
Zur Zeit habe ich keinen PC, außer mein MacBook Air, aber das auch nur, weil ich es wollte und nicht, weil ich es brauche. 

Welche Plattform am besten ist, ist sowieso eine subjektive Entscheidung und hängt davon ab, welche Games man spielt. 
Meine Spiele gibt es zu einem großen Teil nicht auf dem PC und bei einem weiteren großen Teil hätte ich "nur" 1080P als Vorteil. 

Gefrickelt habe ich bei meinem letzten PC aber schon ziemlich viel und es hat Spaß gemacht, außerdem ist mir ATX sowieso zu langweilig. 
Ich hatte aber keine Blusreens, dafür war aber mal alles schwarz, als ich den PCIE-Takt auf 250 gestellt habe. 

Und jetzt warte ich auf SteamOS und möchte mir zumindest ein Steamböxchen zusammen bauen, vielleicht auch noch eine Steambox, wenn genügend große Spiele dafür kommen.


----------



## FKY2000 (10. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Thief bei einem Freund ausleihen: 0€
> Sorry, aber auf Konsolen kann man am günstigsten zocken, mit der Betonung auf 'kann'.
> Zur Zeit habe ich keinen PC, außer mein MacBook Air, aber das auch nur, weil ich es wollte und nicht, weil ich es brauche.
> 
> ...



dann kannst dir auch gleich die komplette Konsole ausleihen, lol

Nutzen im Verhältnis zu den Kosten entscheidet nüchtern betrachtet den Gewinner, das kann je nach Bedarf/Anspruch mal die Konsole und mal der PC sein. ist doch individuell.


----------



## ryzen1 (10. April 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Dazu nochmal ein aktuelles Beispiel weil es mir letztens unter gekommen ist. Betrifft nicht nur dieses Spiel das lässt sich auf fast alle anderen Übertragen.
> 
> Thief PS4 NP (Geizhals): 55€
> Thief PC NP: 37€ aber jetzt kommts der Download kostet gerade mal 7€ also 48€ Ersparnis  bei nur einem Spiel.
> Da sind die Anschaffungskosten abgesehen davon das sowieso jeder Mensch einen PC hat und braucht sehr schnell wieder drin. Zusätzlich muss man bei der PS noch zahlen um Online spielen zu dürfen.


 

Ich hab Thief für die PS4 dür 45€ bekommen. Und anschließend für 38€ verkauft 

PS+ hat sich in 5 Monaten mit den kostenlosen Games eh schon wieder ausgezahlt.


----------



## aloha84 (10. April 2014)

Diese Kostendiskussion ist völligst Banane!
Zocken (egal auf PC oder Konsole) = Hobby.
Und ein Hobby kostet Geld.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2014)

Nö, ich kann in der Kneipe gratis zocken, aber mein Bier muss ich meistens selber zahlen, aber das ist auch nicht mein Hobby.


----------



## Rizzard (10. April 2014)

Wir können uns hier im Forum ja darauf einigen das PC-Gaming billiger und besser ist.
Damit wären ~95% glücklich und zufrieden. 
Und eine 5% Ausfallrate ist doch akzeptabel.^^


----------



## jamie (10. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Diese Kostendiskussion ist völligst Banane!
> Zocken (egal auf PC oder Konsole) = Hobby.
> Und ein Hobby kostet Geld.


 
Ja, aber trotzdem scheißt nicht jeder, der was spielen möchte -sind oft ja auch Schüler o.ä.- Geld und somit darf man da schon drüber reden. Zumal Zocken längst nicht mehr nur ein Hobby ist, sondern meist Entertainment á la TV etc.


----------



## Negev (10. April 2014)

Zum Thema das es Nintento nicht so gut geht:

Keine Ahnung aber vielleicht ist die Wii einfach verbrannt? Der Launch der Wii ist einfach komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Nungut ich interessiere mich 0 für Konsolen aber wenn Microsoft und Sony ihre Geräte raushaun, bekommt das jeder (zwangsläufig) mit. Des weiteren ist Nintendo nicht dafür bekannt die aller beste Grafik zu bieten, dafür aber besonderer Spielspaß. Aber mittlerweile gleichen sich die Konsolen aber so stark, das es an einem Alleinstellungsmerkmal fehlt?! Spielspaß bringt jede Konsole. Aber eine Schlechte Grafik ist ein Negativpunkt.

Vielleicht ist der Konsolenmarkt einfach am Aussterben (was ich begrüßen würde) schlechtere Grafik als der PC, gleich vom Start weg. Beispiel Watch Dogs: Ein raunen ging durch die Community als diese die PC-Grafik mit der PS4-Grafik verglichen hat.

Frage mich sowieso warum sich Konsolen immer noch behaupten können! Es ist doch kein Problem ein PC an den Fernseher zu stöpseln. Man ist dann auch völlig frei in der Bedienung und kann natürlich auch ein Kontroller anschließen.

Bin der Meinung das sich die Großen (MS, Sony, Nintendo) eher darauf konzentrieren sollten das Gameplay mit dem PC im Wohnzimmer komfortabler zu machen. VR-Brillen sind meiner Meinung die Zukunft, Kinect Systeme. Nintendo hat immer noch ihre Exklusiv Titel und könnte damit auch immer noch Punkten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2014)

Nö, Konsolen sterben nicht aus und die Spielerzahlen teilen sich ziemlich gleich auf die Plattformen auf, Nintendo mal außen vor gelassen. 
Es interessiert aber viele nicht, sich einen PC ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen, was ich bei den ATX-Gehäusen auch verstehen kann und eine Menge will sich eben nicht mit dem PC beschäftigen. 
Im Vergleich zu den 386er-Zeiten läuft es zwar heute sehr einfach, aber ein bisschen muss man dann doch machen und das ist für viele schon zu viel. 

Es gibt auch genügend, die auf die Exklusivtitel stehen, die es einfach nicht für den PC gibt. 
Viele denken da zwar nur an Uncharted und Co., aber da gibt es noch wesentlich mehr und wenn man auf Japan-Games steht, kommt man um eine Konsole kaum noch rum. Dort spielt auch der PC eine kleine Rolle.

Manche wollen auch offline Koop/VS zocken, was am PC fast gar nicht mehr möglich ist und da man einige Spiele auch zu viert an einer Konsole spielen kann, stellen sich etliche lieber eine Konsole neben den TV.


----------



## aloha84 (10. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Zum Thema das es Nintento nicht so gut geht:
> 
> Keine Ahnung aber vielleicht ist die Wii einfach verbrannt? Der Launch der Wii ist einfach komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Nungut ich interessiere mich 0 für Konsolen aber wenn Microsoft und Sony ihre Geräte raushaun, bekommt das jeder (zwangsläufig) mit. Des weiteren ist Nintendo nicht dafür bekannt die aller beste Grafik zu bieten, dafür aber besonderer Spielspaß. Aber mittlerweile gleichen sich die Konsolen aber so stark, das es an einem Alleinstellungsmerkmal fehlt?! Spielspaß bringt jede Konsole. Aber eine Schlechte Grafik ist ein Negativpunkt.



Die Wii war von den Verkaufszahlen die erfolgreichste current gen Konole.
Wie WiiU schwächelt, die Gründe sind verschiedenartig --> wenig herausragende Spiele, kein gutes Marketing.
Mal davon ab, dass das mit dem "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" auf Nintendo eben NICHT zutrifft. Die Wii hatte als erstes Bewegungssteuerung, WiiU hat ein interessantes Gamepad....desweiteren hat BigN Marken die es auf keiner anderen Konsole gibt.




Negev schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Konsolenmarkt einfach am Aussterben (was ich begrüßen würde) schlechtere Grafik als der PC, gleich vom Start weg. Beispiel Watch Dogs: Ein raunen ging durch die Community als diese die PC-Grafik mit der PS4-Grafik verglichen hat.



1. Die Konsolen verkaufen sich wie warme Semmeln!
2. Ein Raunen ging hier durch die Community als das exklusive pcgh-video von Watch Dogs, sich als PS4 Video rausstellte. (und das Raunen kam nicht wegen schlechter Grafik zustande, sondern wegen der guten Grafik)



Negev schrieb:


> Frage mich sowieso warum sich Konsolen immer noch behaupten können! Es ist doch kein Problem ein PC an den Fernseher zu stöpseln. Man ist dann auch völlig frei in der Bedienung und kann natürlich auch ein Kontroller anschließen.



Kann man, mache ich auch! Wenn man aber keinen leistungsstarken PC besitzt, oder er nicht im Wohnzimmer steht, oder, oder oder.......kauft man sich ne Konsole, die man bloß anschaltet und zocken kann.



Negev schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung das sich die Großen (MS, Sony, Nintendo) eher darauf konzentrieren sollten das Gameplay mit dem PC im Wohnzimmer komfortabler zu machen. VR-Brillen sind meiner Meinung die Zukunft, Kinect Systeme. Nintendo hat immer noch ihre Exklusiv Titel und könnte damit auch immer noch Punkten.



Wenn die Großen Hersteller mehrere hundert millionen Endgeräte an den Mann bringen können, warum sollen sie es dann nicht tun?


----------



## Negev (10. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass das mit dem "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" auf Nintendo eben NICHT zutrifft. Die Wii hatte als erstes Bewegungssteuerung, WiiU hat ein interessantes Gamepad....desweiteren hat BigN Marken die es auf keiner anderen Konsole gibt.



Wer etwas "zuerst" hatte Interessiert doch nicht... jeder hat jetzt diese Bewegungssteuerung und jeder Exklusiv-Titel. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> 2. Ein Raunen ging hier durch die Community als das exklusive pcgh-video von Watch Dogs, sich als PS4 Video rausstellte. (und das Raunen kam nicht wegen schlechter Grafik zustande, sondern wegen der guten Grafik)



Das hab ich dann komplett anders in Erinnerung und sowieso meldet sich die Community doch nur, wenn sie was zu meckern hat. So eben bei Watch Dogs. Zuerst wurde die PC-Version mit viel besserer Grafik gezeigt und dann die PS4 Version und sofort gabs nen Shitstorm, dass die Grafik schlechter ausschaut als noch bei der Präsentation (ohne zu wissen was man da miteinander Vergleicht).



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, Konsolen sterben nicht aus und die Spielerzahlen teilen sich ziemlich gleich auf die Plattformen auf, Nintendo mal außen vor gelassen.



Wart mal ab wie die Konsolen-Community in 2-5 Jahren denkt. Schon jetzt ist die PC-Technik klar besser als die Konsolen-Technik. Was ist dann in 5 Jahren los?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es interessiert aber viele nicht, sich einen PC ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen, was ich bei den ATX-Gehäusen auch verstehen kann und eine Menge will sich eben nicht mit dem PC beschäftigen. Im Vergleich zu den 386er-Zeiten läuft es zwar heute sehr einfach, aber ein bisschen muss man dann doch machen und das ist für viele schon zu viel.



Der PC hat auch ein merkwürdiges Image... und wird eigentlich kaum beworben. Allein deine Aussage beweist das schon. Der PC muss nicht in ein ATX Gehäuse stecken. Davon ab: der PC muss nicht teuer sein - um auf die Leistung einer Konsole zu kommen muss man nicht viel mehr Budget einplanen.

Das Know-How von Vorteil ist, wenn man sich ein PC zulegen will, ist leider richtig. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach aber daran das Komplett-PCs schrott sind. Würde sich ein Unternehmen dem PC mal annehmen und gute Komplett-PCs richtig bewerben, könnte das anders ausschauen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann man, mache ich auch! Wenn man aber keinen leistungsstarken PC besitzt, oder er nicht im Wohnzimmer steht, oder, oder oder.......kauft man sich ne Konsole, die man bloß anschaltet und zocken kann.



Das meinte ich mit Image und bewerben... der Anwendungsbereich eines PCs ist riesig! Das ist alles nur eine Frage des Komforts, man müsste mal anständige Lösungen anbieten und richtig bewerben. So müsste es doch möglich sein, ein passendes Interface (Bsp. Maus/Tastatur/Monitor, Fernseher/Kontroller/Fernbedienung) für jeden Raum zu entwerfen. Das wird dann über eine Recheneinheit gesteuert. 

Im Grunde haben wir alle zu viel Elektronik zu hause. Wäre alles ordentlich vernetzt bräuchten wir nur eine Recheneinheit und eben entsprechend viele Ausgabe/Eingabegeräte .



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn die Großen Hersteller mehrere hundert millionen Endgeräte an den Mann bringen können, warum sollen sie es dann nicht tun?



Ein blick in die Zukunft kann doch nicht schaden? Sollten die Unternehmen auch machen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2014)

Ich hab überhaupt nicht zu viel Elektronik zu Hause. 

Das mit ATX musst du mir nicht erzählen, sowas würde ich nicht mal anfassen. 
Mit der Werbung und den Fertig-PCs hast du aber Recht, nur habe ich das in diesem Thread schon angesprochen. 

Wie die Konsoleros in 2-5 Jahren über die Leistung der Hardware denken, ist auch egal. Die letzten 2-5 Jahre hat es auch nicht wirklich viele gekümmert, dass PCs mehr Leistung haben.


----------



## Negev (10. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt nicht zu viel Elektronik zu Hause.



Echt? Wie hast du dein Zeug vernetzt? Oder ist das ne Jugesellen-Bude mit nem PC und nem Monitor/Fernseher? 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wie die Konsoleros in 2-5 Jahren über die Leistung der Hardware denken, ist auch egal. Die letzten 2-5 Jahre hat es auch nicht wirklich viele gekümmert, dass PCs mehr Leistung haben.



Nunja, die Entwickler haben sich schon beschwert, dass wegen den Konsolen in sachen Grafik nix vorran geht .

Im grunde müsste man folgenes besser machen:
Modulare PCs: hier sind Prozessor, Grafikeinheit, Arbeitsspeicher, Speicher etc. sehr leicht auszutauschen.
Leichtere vernetztung mit Ein-/Ausgabegeräte. Quasi Plug and Play über Luft.


----------



## aloha84 (10. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Ein blick in die Zukunft kann doch nicht schaden? Sollten die Unternehmen auch machen.



Nö schadet auch nicht, aber die Zukunft wird auch dir nicht gefallen.
In 10-15 Jahren wird es weder Konsolen noch PCs als Spiele-Plattform geben.
Da wird einfach nur noch gestreamed, und fertig ist der Lack.....so wie man heute bei seinem smart-tv --> Film-streaming-apps startet.....startet man dann PSN, Xbox-Live, Nintendo-Network oder steam und die Spiele kommen übers netz gestreamed.


----------



## Negev (10. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nö schadet auch nicht, aber die Zukunft wird auch dir nicht gefallen.
> In 10-15 Jahren wird es weder Konsolen noch PCs als Spiele-Plattform geben.
> Da wird einfach nur noch gestreamed, und fertig ist der Lack.....



Könnte damit leben, das die Recheneinheit in Frankfurt (oder wo auch immer) seht. Warum auch nicht? Wäre Ökonomischer . Aber würd das den Unternehmen ebenso gefallen? Die könnten ihren Elekrokram nicht mehr verkaufen. Und Ein-/Ausgabegeräte sind längst nicht so Wartungsinteniv, hoff ich zumindest

Die andere Frage ist - steht in 15 Jahren die Infrastruktur dafür bereit? An den flächendeckenden Netzausbau in Deutschland (high-speed für alle), glaub ich erst wenn die Backer vor meiner Tür stehen.


----------



## Rizzard (10. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Nunja, die Entwickler haben sich schon beschwert, dass wegen den Konsolen in sachen Grafik nix vorran geht .



Ich hab in den Monaten vor Release der neuen Konsolen so ziemlich alles gelesen von "es wird Zeit für eine neue Generation", über "man kommt mit der aktuellen Gen noch gut klar" bis hin zu "wieso braucht man jetzt schon eine neue Gen".


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

PC
Ein Wort:
Mods


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> PC
> Ein Wort:
> Mods


 
Um Himmels Willen, dieses Gefrickel ist doch Teufelszeug. Da muss man ja Eigeninitiative aufbringen um ein gutes Spiel noch besser zu machen. Das sind Mods doch nie im Leben wert.


----------



## Negev (10. April 2014)

Ach ja Mods... früher bot jedes gute Spiel die Möglichkeit Mods zu basteln. Bestes Beispiel Sims 1... heute kommt der krempel als DLC von Entwickler oder man klatscht gleich ein Ingameshop rein . Nunja.


----------



## Suebafux (10. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Nunja, die Entwickler haben sich schon beschwert, dass wegen den Konsolen in sachen Grafik nix vorran geht .


Ähm, Crysis? Jahre vor der Konsolenversion am PC ein Grafikfortschritt. Halte das für eine Ausrede von unfähigen und/oder faulen Entwicklern. Wie so viele andere Marketingtricks was die Konsolen betrifft (etwa: Exklusivtitel weil so viele Raupkopierer am PC..lol)

Konsolen hatten mal durchaus ihre Berechtigung, zu Zeiten von Sega Mega Drive, SNES... und sogar noch PS1 waren eben PC noch extrem teuer, war solche Leistung schlich noch nicht verfügbar/leistbar (der Amiga konnte da nicht mehr mithalten).

Warum ich mir keine neue mehr hole (hab nur bis PS2 u. xbox 360 mitgemacht), ist die unglaubliche Verlogenheit wie man sie Vermarktet. Im Grunde veraltete HW hübsch verpackt, die sich kein PCler mehr neu verbauen würde.
Ein paar Exklusivtitel um Marktanteile zu sichern, hartnäckiges Verweigern des platformübergreifenden Spielens, die Software i.d.R. um einen Zehner teurer, obwohl sie wegen Standarthardware problemloser erstellt werden kann.
Finde das alles nicht fair.

Andererseits ist der PC mittlerweile ein Haushaltsgerät auf dem man spielen auch noch kann, also warum einen weiteren Staubfänger herumstehen haben?
Konsolen ja, wenn sie zum jetzigen Preis wieder über so eine Leistung verfügen das es am PC unbezahlbar ist, aber sicher nicht wegen 'Exklusivtitelen'.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Zum Thema das es Nintento nicht so gut geht:
> 
> Keine Ahnung aber vielleicht ist die Wii einfach verbrannt? Der Launch der Wii ist einfach komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Nungut ich interessiere mich 0 für Konsolen aber wenn Microsoft und Sony ihre Geräte raushaun, bekommt das jeder (zwangsläufig) mit. Des weiteren ist Nintendo nicht dafür bekannt die aller beste Grafik zu bieten, dafür aber besonderer Spielspaß. Aber mittlerweile gleichen sich die Konsolen aber so stark, das es an einem Alleinstellungsmerkmal fehlt?! Spielspaß bringt jede Konsole. Aber eine Schlechte Grafik ist ein Negativpunkt.



Ich würde deinen letzten Satz eher so sehen: Weniger gute Grafik wird als massiver Minuspunkt angesehen. Dabei ist der technische Rückstand der Wii U gegenüber der Konkurrenz deutlich geringer als noch zu Wii Zeiten. Die Wii U bringt etwa halb soviel Leistung wie eine XBOne und ein drittel dessen was die die PS4 leisten kann, nur der Speicher ist etwas zu klein und langsam.


Und mit dem Gamepad hat die Wii U absolut ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, genauso wie auch die XBOne mit Kinect und seinen Multimediafunktionen; nur der PS4 mangelt es an einem solchen Merkmal. Aber angesichts dessen, wie Gamepad und Kinect (völlig zu Unrecht) angesehen sind ist das dann sogar ein Pluspunkt für die Konsole geworden.


Was den Spielspaß anbelangt: versuch mal local Multiplayer am PC 



> Vielleicht ist der Konsolenmarkt einfach am Aussterben (was ich begrüßen würde) schlechtere Grafik als der PC, gleich vom Start weg. Beispiel Watch Dogs: Ein raunen ging durch die Community als diese die PC-Grafik mit der PS4-Grafik verglichen hat.



Eine Konsole hat nur  ein TDP- Budget von maximal etwa 150W, ein Wert den heutige Mittelklasse Grafikkarten problemlos alleine schon überschreiten können. Da muss eine Konsole gegenüber einem aktuellen Gamer PC einfach Kompromisse machen. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie deshalb weniger Spielspaß bieten würden.


Außerdem sind der Gros der aktuellen PC keine Gamingrechner, sondern Ultrabooks und Laptops mit kleiner Mobilgraka. Und die werden von den Konsolen locker in die Tasche gesteckt.



> Frage mich sowieso warum sich Konsolen immer noch behaupten können! Es ist doch kein Problem ein PC an den Fernseher zu stöpseln. Man ist dann auch völlig frei in der Bedienung und kann natürlich auch ein Kontroller anschließen.




3 Gründe:
1. Der Startpreis. Einen Gaming PC für 500€ lässt sich zwar vielleicht mit Müh und Not erstellen, aber das erfordert tiefgründige Kenntnisse im PC Bereich und die Maschine ist trotzdem nach kurzer Zeit überholt.
2. Einstecken-und-loslegen-Gefühl: Zwar benötigen die heutigen Konsolen Patches ehe sie richtig loslegen können, ein mühsames Einrichten wie bei Windows entfällt jedoch
3. Exklusivtitel



> Bin der Meinung das sich die Großen (MS, Sony, Nintendo) eher darauf konzentrieren sollten das Gameplay mit dem PC im Wohnzimmer komfortabler zu machen. VR-Brillen sind meiner Meinung die Zukunft, Kinect Systeme. Nintendo hat immer noch ihre Exklusiv Titel und könnte damit auch immer noch Punkten.




Von ihren eigenen Konsolen haben die 3 Hersteller jedoch deutlich mehr. Allen voran Nintendo, wo das Gameplay während der Entwicklung ihrer Games über allem steht und man deshalb die Konsolen den eigenen Spielen auf Maß schneidert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Echt? Wie hast du dein Zeug vernetzt? Oder ist das ne Jugesellen-Bude mit nem PC und nem Monitor/Fernseher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zur Zeit habe ich nur einen TV, aber die Aussage bezog sich auf meine Sig. 
Eigentlich könnte ich so ziemlich alles in meinen begehbaren Wandschrank stellen und Kabel verlegen, mal schauen. 

Die Entwickler können auch nicht ständig über die Publisher schimpfen, die aus Kostengründen Optimierungen streichen. 

PCs sind übrigens modular. 
Das einzige, was man aber wirklich leicht tauschen können sollte, kann man auch leicht tauschen und das ist die Graka. CPUs muss man mittlerweile selten wechseln, weswegen die auch nicht das Problem sind. 
Das mit dem Vernetzen über Luft kannst du dafür eher vergessen, denn damit steigt die Latenz weiter. 
Wenn man zwischen Steuerung, Rechner, Monitor und eventuell noch Internet überhaupt keine Kabel mehr hat, kann man als PCler bei Shootern bald gegen Konsoleros antreten. Das würde dann fast schon faire Verhältnisse schaffen.


----------



## ryzen1 (11. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Konsolen ja, wenn sie zum jetzigen Preis wieder über so eine Leistung verfügen das es am PC unbezahlbar ist, aber sicher nicht wegen 'Exklusivtitelen'.


 
Und genau deswegen hab ich mir auch wieder eine Konsole gekauft.
Es ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber ich finde die Exklusivtiteln von Sony einfach in Bezug auf Story und Atmosphäre wirklich der Hammer.
Für die ganzen Mutliplattformer hab ich ja immer noch meinen PC.

Vorteil der Exklusivtitel, sie müssen nicht halbherzig auf anderen Plattformen portiert werden um maximalen Gewinn rauszuziehen. Sondern sind dafür da, um die Plattform zu pushen. Deswegen sind auch viele Exklusivtitel von eher überdurchschnittlicher Qualität.


----------



## REv0X (11. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Andererseits ist der PC mittlerweile ein Haushaltsgerät auf dem man spielen auch noch kann, also warum einen weiteren Staubfänger herumstehen haben?
> Konsolen ja, wenn sie zum jetzigen Preis wieder über so eine Leistung verfügen das es am PC unbezahlbar ist, aber sicher nicht wegen 'Exklusivtitelen'.


 
Eben nicht, das war vielleicht vor ein paar Jahren der Fall.
Heute sind die meistens mit Tablets viel besser bedient, ansonsten tut auch auch ein mobiles Notebook/Ultrabook/whatever. Auf beiden kann man nicht spielen wie auf der Konsole.
Und wenn es dann doch ein PC für Arbeiten sein soll, dann wird es meistens einer von der Stange( warum die Arbeit machen die Kiste selber zusammen zu bauen und eventuell noch Ärger zu haben?) und darauf laufen die Spiele nicht so gut wie auf der PS4. Der PC ist einfach relativ überflüssig geworden, dein Argument mit dem Staubfänger trifft genauso auf den PC zu.


Und der Konsolenmarkt am Aussterben und als Argument kommt schlechtere Grafik als aufm PC?  Was soll denn der Quatsch?
Watch Dogs ist aber ein schönes Beispiel, wo gesagt wurde das ist ein PC Trailer und viele meinten "Jaa sieht das geil aus, sowas ist halt nur auf dem PC möglich usw." und am Ende stellt sich raus das dort die PS4 Version im Trailer gezeigt wurde 
Da sieht man doch das viele einfach keine Ahnung haben, blind flamen und vorallem nichtmal einen Unterschied sehen, wenn man ihnen nicht beide Versionen vor die Nase hält.
Und wirkliche Übergrafik am PC ist doch auch relativ selten und wenn doch floppt das Spiel meistens oder ist in anderen Bereichen einfach schwach, die meisten wirklich erfolgreichen Spiele am PC bieten keine HighEnd Grafik, sondern Grafik die auch auf den Konsolen möglich wäre und trotzdem meckert keiner.
Viele Spiele bieten ja generell nur Konsolengrafik in höherer Auflösung, wird schon seinen Grund haben. Wenn es sich wirklich lohnen würde, dann würde man sich dort die Mühe machen, die PS4 bekommt ja auch aufgebesserte Versionen spendiert.


----------



## Suebafux (11. April 2014)

REv0X schrieb:


> Und wenn es dann doch ein PC für Arbeiten sein soll, dann wird es meistens einer von der Stange( warum die Arbeit machen die Kiste selber zusammen zu bauen und eventuell noch Ärger zu haben?) und darauf laufen die Spiele nicht so gut wie auf der PS4. Der PC ist einfach relativ überflüssig geworden, dein Argument mit dem Staubfänger trifft genauso auf den PC zu.


Einen PC als Haushaltsgerät für surfen, Mails, Bilder verwalten (und auch teilweise bearbeiten), Textverarbeitung, Telefonieren usw... kommt auf €300-400 neu von der Stange, dazu eine GraKa um 80-100, das reicht um auf 30fps spielen zu können. 
Wenn man sich etwas umhört und selbst baut, Preise vergleicht, ist man mit einen €500-600 PC dabei und kann in 1-2 Jahren immer noch Teile austauschen so sie zu schwach werden. Das hat sich über den Preis für Software schnell rentiert und diese Software am PC lässt sich oft auch noch problemlos modden, sprich Spiele auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

ps: Exlusivtitel. Deren gibt es auf PC mehr als auf Konsolen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. April 2014)

Und jetzt gehst du zu Mediamarkt oder Saturn und erzählst es den Fertig-PC-Käufern. 
Viel Spaß. 

PS: Ich kann die 'Tales of' Games, Ni No Kuni, Disgaea, The Witch and the hundred Knights, Trigger Happy Havoc: Danganronpa,... auf dem PC spielen?
Nein? Dann bringen mir z.B. die vielen Exklusivtitel am PC eher wenig.


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Einen PC als Haushaltsgerät für surfen, Mails, Bilder verwalten (und auch teilweise bearbeiten), Textverarbeitung, Telefonieren usw... kommt auf €300-400 neu von der Stange, dazu eine GraKa um 80-100, das reicht um auf 30fps spielen zu können.
> Wenn man sich etwas umhört und selbst baut, Preise vergleicht, ist man mit einen €500-600 PC dabei und kann in 1-2 Jahren immer noch Teile austauschen so sie zu schwach werden. Das hat sich über den Preis für Software schnell rentiert und diese Software am PC lässt sich oft auch noch problemlos modden, sprich Spiele auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
> 
> ps: Exlusivtitel. *Deren gibt es auf PC mehr als auf Konsolen.*



Bringt aber nix, wenn einem die Exklusiven der Konsolen besser gefallen.
Die Konsole ist, wenn man nur mal zocken will, für den Großteil bequemer, man braucht keine Mindestanforderungen zu beachten, keine neuen Treiber aufspielen......und wenn man sich mit Grafikfeatures und deren Einstellungen nicht auseindersetzt (weil man es nicht will) schrumpft sogar der optische vorteil ein wenig zusammen.

Ich zocke Multiplattform Spiele auch zu 99,9999% auf dem PC.....vor allem shooter wegen der Steuerung.
Aber wenn ich Zelda, Metroid, Gran Turismo, Uncharted, Halo usw. spielen *will*....geht das halt nur auf einer entsprechenden Konsole.


----------



## xStormtrooperx (11. April 2014)

> Die Konsole ist, wenn man nur mal zocken will, für den Großteil bequemer, man braucht keine Mindestanforderungen zu beachten, keine neuen Treiber aufspielen......und wenn man sich mit Grafikfeatures und deren Einstellungen nicht auseindersetzt (weil man es nicht will) schrumpft sogar der optische vorteil ein wenig zusammen.





> Einstecken-und-loslegen-Gefühl: Zwar benötigen die heutigen Konsolen Patches ehe sie richtig loslegen können, ein mühsames Einrichten wie bei Windows entfällt jedoch



Das hört sich alles so nach Steinzeit an. Heutzutage sollte es jeder hin bekommen einen PC zum laufen zu bekommen. Um Windows zu installieren muss man nix machen ausser CD rein und installieren. Ebenso sehe ich kein Problem mit Treibern und Grafikfeatures oder Einstellungen. Wer wirklich keine Ahnung davon hat, startet ein Programm wie Geforce Experience... da gibts Spieleinstellungen und Treiber. Ob das nun wirklich immer das Beste ist, sei mal dahingestellt... aber wer sich 0 mit Einstellungen auskennt, dem ist es im Endeffekt auch egal ob ein Spiel mit 35 oder 42 FPS läuft...


----------



## Razor2408 (11. April 2014)

Ich mache es seit der PS2/Xbox-Generation so, dass ich mir eine Konsole immer nur ausleihe.
Die gesamte Uncharted-Reihe sowie The Last of Us kann man in 2-3 Tagen an einem Wochenende durchzocken - ich hab es locker hinbekommen.
Eine Konsole kaufen werde ich aber sicher nicht. Das könnt ihr drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt, eine Konsole bremst nach *spätestens* zwei Jahren
sämtlichen Fortschritt in puncto Technik/Grafik, weil die Entwickler mit der minimalen Rohleistung auskommen müssen. Von Optimierung und einheitlicher
Hardware will ich da nichts hören, denn die Entwickler entdecken im Laufe der Jahre höchstens Tricks, mit denen man eine bessere Grafik vortäuschen kann,
aber rein technisch gesehen ist es das Gleiche wie heute. Diesen Technik/Grafik-Stillstand will ich einfach nicht unterstützen, und jeder Käufer einer Konsole
tut das aber. Die meisten sind sich ja gar nicht bewusst, wie weit wir heute schon wären, würden sich die Leute nicht wie die Lemminge die veralteten Dinger
kaufen. Wir könnten heute schon locker bei jedem Spiel die Unreal Engine 4, neue Unity-Engine etc. haben, und zwar mit neuen Effekten, die wir erst in ein
paar Jahren kennen werden - dank Konsolen. Wie gesagt - maximal ausleihen für die paar Spiele, länger als ein Wochenende zockt man die eh nie.


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2014)

xStormtrooperx schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles so nach Steinzeit an. *Heutzutage sollte es jeder hin bekommen einen PC zum laufen zu bekommen.* Um Windows zu installieren muss man nix machen ausser CD rein und installieren. Ebenso sehe ich kein Problem mit Treibern und Grafikfeatures oder Einstellungen. Wer wirklich keine Ahnung davon hat, startet ein Programm wie Geforce Experience... da gibts Spieleinstellungen und Treiber. Ob das nun wirklich immer das Beste ist, sei mal dahingestellt... aber wer sich 0 mit Einstellungen auskennt, dem ist es im Endeffekt auch egal ob ein Spiel mit 35 oder 42 FPS läuft...



Genau wie es jeder hinbekommen sollte, einen Ölwechsel zu machen, sein Bad zu fliesen, Parkett zu verlegen und die Waschmaschiene zu reparieren. Ist doch alles heute kein Problem mehr, überall gibts Anleitungen im Internet.



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Diesen Technik/Grafik-Stillstand will ich einfach nicht unterstützen, und jeder Käufer einer Konsole
> tut das aber. *Die  meisten sind sich ja gar nicht bewusst, wie weit wir heute schon wären,  würden sich die Leute nicht wie die Lemminge die veralteten Dinger
> kaufen. *Wir  könnten heute schon locker bei jedem Spiel die Unreal Engine 4, neue  Unity-Engine etc. haben, und zwar mit neuen Effekten, die wir erst in  ein
> paar Jahren kennen werden - dank Konsolen. Wie gesagt - maximal  ausleihen für die paar Spiele, länger als ein Wochenende zockt man die  eh nie.



Kann aber auch ganz anders sein.
Würde es keine Konsolen geben würden viele vielleicht überhaupt nicht zocken! Und dann kannst du dir mal vorstellen wie "weit" die Industrie und Technik heute wäre.
Konsolen haben das spielen massenmarkttauglich gemacht.......das kann man finden wie man will, ist aber so.


----------



## TheMiz (11. April 2014)

Wie wieder einige denken dass ein Intel i7 und ne GTX 780 dem "normalen" Standard-PC entsprechen.. 

gutes Mainboard -> 180 Euro (aufwärts)
Intel i7-CPU -> 280 Euro
Nvidia GTX 780 -> 410 Euro (aufwärts)
8GB guter RAM -> 70 Euro
Netzteil -> 80 Euro
gutes Gehäuse -> 80 Euro
SSD + Festplatte(n) -> 140 Euro (aufwärts)
Blu-ray-LW + DVD -> 90 Euro
Windows-7/8 -> 30 Euro

macht unterm Strich ca. 1400 Euro, wo aber noch das gesamte Zubehör fehlt (Maus/Tastatur, Monitor, zusätzliche Lüfter, etc.)

1400 Euro gegen 399 Euro -> macht sage und schreibe 1001 Euro Unterschied 
und die Spiele auf PS4 sehen um keinen Deut schlechter aus als auf so einem PC, siehe Killzone SF oder Infamous Second Son.
Und da wundert man sich noch, warum die meisten lieber auf Konsole zocken??


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2014)

> Kann aber auch ganz anders sein.
> Würde es keine Konsolen geben würden viele vielleicht überhaupt nicht zocken! Und dann kannst du dir mal vorstellen wie "weit" die Industrie und Technik heute wäre.
> Konsolen haben das spielen massenmarkttauglich gemacht.......das kann man finden wie man will, ist aber so.



Ich bin überzeugt davon das _wir_ davon profitieren würden wenn es z.B. 50% weniger Spieler gäbe die sich dafür auf den PC konzentrieren.


----------



## _VFB_ (11. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Genau wie es jeder hinbekommen sollte, einen Ölwechsel zu machen, sein Bad zu fliesen, Parkett zu verlegen und die Waschmaschiene zu reparieren. Ist doch alles heute kein Problem mehr, überall gibts Anleitungen im Internet.


Naja es ist schon erschreckend wie wenig Ahnung selbst "gebildete" Menschen von Computern haben. Da würde der Vergleich Spülmaschine einräumen, Wäsche machen und Fertiggericht kochen eher passen  

Der für mich einzig relevante Vorteil einer Konsole sind die "Party" spiele und evtl. nen paar Singleplayer(Konsolen exklusiv). Zocken tue ich in letzter Zeit sowieso nur CSGO. Das fällt halt auf den Konsolen völlig flach. Gibts bei den Konsolen überhaupt sowas wie eSport?


----------



## Suebafux (11. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bringt aber nix, wenn einem die Exklusiven der Konsolen besser gefallen.


Bring nix wenn mir PC-Titel besser gefallen....
Hier geht es doch um Konsole vs. PC. Klar kann man rein subjektives anführen, ändert aber nichts daran. Exklusivtitel gibt es da und dort, es ist mehr ein Zeichen wie krampfhaft versucht wird bestimmte Plattform zu verkaufen.
Wären Konsolen so toll, würden sie sich auch ohne solche Tricks verkaufen lassen.



TheMiz schrieb:


> Und da wundert man sich noch, warum die meisten lieber auf Konsole zocken??


Ach, ist das so?


----------



## ryzen1 (11. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Ach, ist das so?


 
Eben, dass kann man ja so pauschal auch nicht sagen.
Viele spielen ja gar auf Konsole und PC ^^


----------



## TheMiz (11. April 2014)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Gibts bei den Konsolen überhaupt sowas wie eSport?


Fragt der der noch nicht mal einen Cent mit "eSport" verdient hat.  

Auf den Konsolen gibt es CoD-Turniere wo man eine Million Dollar verdienen kann. Die stechen sogar da den PC immer mehr aus.
Call of Duty: Ghosts: Call of Duty Championship mit 1 Million US-Dollar Preisgeld

Trotzdem können gerade mal 1-2% aller Teilnehmer ihr Leben mit eSport finanzieren, und sicher kein einziger hier im Forum. 
Videospiele sind in erster Linie ein Hobby, sprich was einem Spaß machen soll.


----------



## Negev (11. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wie wieder einige denken dass ein Intel i7 und ne GTX 780 dem "normalen" Standard-PC entsprechen..
> 
> gutes Mainboard -> 180 Euro (aufwärts)
> Intel i7-CPU -> 280 Euro
> ...



Hä? du braucht doch keine 1400 € zu investieren um an die Leistung der Konsole ranzukommen Oo?!
Oder wie meist du das? Ist dein Beitrag als Parodie zu verstehen?


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Hä? du braucht doch keine 1400 € zu investieren um an die Leistung der Konsole ranzukommen Oo?!
> Oder wie meist du das? Ist dein Beitrag als Parodie zu verstehen?


 
Der schreibt regelmässig solchen Blödsinn. Sieh es einfach als Wunschdenken an.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wie wieder einige denken dass ein Intel i7 und ne GTX 780 dem "normalen" Standard-PC entsprechen..
> 
> gutes Mainboard -> 180 Euro (aufwärts)
> Intel i7-CPU -> 280 Euro
> ...


 

Also nach deiner Rechung wären es dann 1650 € zu 1799€ da ein Monitor fürn PC oft nur 200€ kostet und ein Fernseher für die Konsole über 1000 €.
Und keinen Deut schlechter ???   
Star Citzien , Skyrim mit Mods , Rome 2 , Crysis und Battlefield ja sogar Minecraft mit Mods lassen grüßen.


----------



## Negev (11. April 2014)

Müsste ich sparen, würde ich dieses Setup wählen:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e2a2328722c05cc0793fc82ecc6a96c40d0eeca967

Mit 510€ is'es auch net teurer als eine XBox One.

Zu der Peripherie: hat man wirklich keine Maus/Tastatur, dann bekommt man sowas bestimmt für 10 € in irgendeiner Krabbel-Kiste... 
Und wenn man schon vom Stand 0 ausgeht, muss man auch sagen das so eine Konsole ganz ohne Fernsehgerät auch schlecht zu bedienen ist.
Ein Monitor bekommt man schon für unter 100 €. Wie schaut das bei nem Fernseher aus?


----------



## _VFB_ (11. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Fragt der der noch nicht mal einen Cent mit "eSport" verdient hat.
> 
> Auf den Konsolen gibt es CoD-Turniere wo man eine Million Dollar verdienen kann. Die stechen sogar da den PC immer mehr aus.
> Call of Duty: Ghosts: Call of Duty Championship mit 1 Million US-Dollar Preisgeld
> ...



Was hat das damit zu tun? Nein ich habe noch nichts mit eSport verdient. Aber muss doch auch kein Geld mit Fussball verdienen um bsp die Bundesliga zu schaun   COD ist ja gerade für seine eSport Szene bekannt... Ich vergas...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. April 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt davon das _wir_ davon profitieren würden wenn es z.B. 50% weniger Spieler gäbe die sich dafür auf den PC konzentrieren.


Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass _ihr_ davon profitieren würdet, wenn z.B. 50% der PC-Spieler endlich mal ihre lahmen Krücken aufrüsten würden, denn dann könnten die Publisher vielleicht mal mehr Optimierungen, oder sogar eine eigene Entwicklung zulassen. 
Randgruppen werden immer vernachlässigt und für die normalen PC-Gamer mit ihrem Dualcore und einer 560 (im Schnitt), die auch noch brav alle lahmen Ports kaufen, wird sich kaum jemand großartig anstrengen.


_VFB_ schrieb:


> Gibts bei den Konsolen überhaupt sowas wie eSport?


Ja, cSport. 
Bei Tekken und anderen Beat'emUps gibts auch genug Meisterschaften und die Typen sind echt krank. 


Suebafux schrieb:


> Bring nix wenn mir PC-Titel besser gefallen....
> Hier geht es doch um Konsole vs. PC. Klar kann man rein subjektives anführen, ändert aber nichts daran. Exklusivtitel gibt es da und dort, es ist mehr ein Zeichen wie krampfhaft versucht wird bestimmte Plattform zu verkaufen.
> Wären Konsolen so toll, würden sie sich auch ohne solche Tricks verkaufen lassen.


Ich zocke gerne Japan-Games und die kommen deswegen auf den Konsolen von Sony, weil die dort eine breite Plattform haben und nicht, weil sie sie unbedingt exklusiv vertreiben wollen. 
Hat also nicht zwangsweise etwas mit Tricks zu tun. 


Negev schrieb:


> Müsste ich sparen, würde ich dieses Setup wählen:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e2a2328722c05cc0793fc82ecc6a96c40d0eeca967
> 
> Mit 510€ is'es auch net teurer als eine XBox One.
> ...


Normalerweise hat man einen TV und kauft sich eine Konsole dazu. Umgekehrt werden es wohl kaum welche machen. 

Am günstigsten *kann* man aber auf Konsolen spielen, nur machen das nicht wirklich viele, aber das ist dann deren Problem. Mit einem günstigen PC kommt man aber auch nicht unbedingt durch eine ganze Konsolengeneration, denn bei einer neuen DX-Version hat man schon mal ein Problem.


----------



## Dellwin (11. April 2014)

Ich als PC Spieler muss sagen, dass man bei einer Konsole länger was von seinem Geld hat, als bei einem PC

Eine PS4 z. B.  für 400€, mit der kann man von jetzt bis sicherlich 2019-2020 spielen, wenn nicht sogar länger. Und immer wieder die ganzen neuen Titel. Bei einem 400€ PC ist da sicherlich nach max. 2 Jahren Schluss, weil man dann die Grafikkarte aktualisieren müsste.


----------



## Caun (11. April 2014)

Kann man sich nicht drauf einigen dass der PC besser ist

allerdings  die konsole vorteile hat wie :
Handlicher, einfacher, zukunftssicher, Ko-op an einer konsole, kleiner in der regel

zb ich muss sagen ich hab lange net mehr gespielt  und ich genieße gerade enorm die aim hilfe der konsole  obwohl ich eine Zeit lang mal CoD ESL aufm PC gezockt habe ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. April 2014)

Gar nichts ist grundsätzlich besser. 
Man entscheidet, was einem wichtig ist und kauft sich dann die entsprechende Plattform. 

Oder mehrere.


----------



## Dellwin (11. April 2014)

Richtig, besser ist zu allgemein. Beides hat Vor und Nachteile. Verstehe deshalb nicht warum es immer wieder Fanboy Kriege gibt zwischen den PC und Konsolen Spielern.


----------



## Negev (12. April 2014)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Richtig, besser ist zu allgemein. Beides hat Vor und Nachteile. Verstehe deshalb nicht warum es immer wieder Fanboy Kriege gibt zwischen den PC und Konsolen Spielern.


 
Weils spaß macht, mir jedenfalls  warum sollte man sonst über sowas Diskutieren? Am Ende kauft sich das jeder was er für besser hält und scheinbar halten eine menge Leute die Konsole für gut, unverständlicherweise. Denn:



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich als PC Spieler muss sagen, dass man bei einer Konsole länger was von seinem Geld hat, als bei einem PC
> 
> Eine PS4 z. B.  für 400€, mit der kann man von jetzt bis sicherlich 2019-2020 spielen, wenn nicht sogar länger. Und immer wieder die ganzen neuen Titel. Bei einem 400€ PC ist da sicherlich nach max. 2 Jahren Schluss, weil man dann die Grafikkarte aktualisieren müsste.


 
Ist Falsch... in meinem Letzten Computer verrichtete die Radeon 5770 ihren dienst und ich hab mir sagen lassen, das diese Karte schon ihrerzeit nicht unbedingt fürs spielen gedacht war. 

4 Jahre lang konnte ich damit alle aktuelle Titel zocken, hätte sie bestimmt noch weitere 2-3 Jahre einsetzen können. 

Klar, auf Ultra geht nach so einer Zeit nix mehr. Dann halt auf hohen oder mittleren Einstellungen. Tomb Raider sah damit noch wunderschön aus (hohen Einstellungen). Und schwups, hat so eine Karte auch 6-7 Jahre überlebt. Und bestimmt sind die Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen Konsolen-Grafik und mittleren Grafikeinstellungen nicht so gravierend, kommt eben auch aufs Spiel an. Ein weiterer Vorteil des PCs: man kann die Einstellungen immer eine Stufe zurück schalten.

Und währen ihr noch auf 920p bzw. 1080p zockt (noch über Jahre) genießen wir bereits Ultra HD .


----------



## Xrais (12. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Und währen ihr noch auf 920. bzw. 1080p zockt genießen wir bereits Ultra HD .


 
Bla bla, wir haben dafür die richtigen Exclusiv Kracher und müssen uns nicht mit miesen Ports und Petitions gejammer rumschlagen


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

> Und währen ihr noch auf 920p bzw. 1080p zockt (noch über Jahre) genießen wir bereits Ultra HD .


1. Mit UHD wird's noch etwas dauern. 
2. Dafür braucht es dann nicht nur eine(?) neue Grafikkarte, sondern auch einen neuen Monitor und eventuell eine neue CPU + Board, RAM,...
3. Wenn nach der PS4 und XBone keine neuen Konsolen kommen, sondern auf Streaming gesetzt wird, kommt das auch bald für den PC und außer Kickstarter gibts dann höchstens noch ein paar Indies und wenn das auch weg fällt, hat man sich die komplette Hardware umsonst gekauft.


----------



## Negev (12. April 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Bla bla, wir haben dafür die richtigen Exclusiv Kracher und müssen uns nicht mit miesen Ports und Petitions gejammer rumschlagen


 
Du sprichst von Exclusiv Titel... wir haben Exclusiv Genres   . Schon mal was von Echtzeitstrategie gehört? Aufbauspiele, MMOs (nungut jetzt hab ihr immerhin TESO)... und Egoshooter will ich auch nicht mit nem Kontroller und 30 FPS zocken!



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn nach der PS4 und XBone keine neuen Konsolen kommen, sondern auf Streaming gesetzt wird, kommt das auch bald für den PC und außer Kickstarter gibts dann höchstens noch ein paar Indies und wenn das auch weg fällt, hat man sich die komplette Hardware umsonst gekauft.



Wie schon gesagt, ich hab nix gegen das Streaming. Microsoft hat ein beeindruckendes Physik-Video veröffentlicht, Cloud-PC vs. PC. Der PC ging gnadenlos in die knie. Nungut Microsoft blieb uns die Details schuldig - hat aber trotzdem gezeigt was eine Cloud kann.

ABER ich zweifle immer noch daran, dass hierfür die Infrastruktur auch flächendeckend bereitstehen wird. An den Netzausbau bis 2020(?) glaub ich erst wenn die Bagger vor meiner Tür stehen.

Wenn Cloud-Computing kommt dann wird der Markt heftig umgekrempelt. Warum sollte es dann noch irgendeine Plattform geben auf der man Lokal was zockt? Gaming auf PC und Konsole wird dann aussterben.

Eins ist aber sicher. Ich werde meinen privaten Dateien nicht in irgendeine Wolke schieben. Ich werde immer noch ein Arbeits-PC haben .


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

LightGun-Shooter ist ein exklusives Genre. 
Aufbauspiele (Anno gibt es sogar für den DS), MMOs (DC Universe) und Echtzeitstrategie (Ruse) gibts auch auf Konsolen. 
EgoShooter mit Gamepad sind aber ein Krampf. 

Nehmen wir mal an, du kaufst dir irgendwann mal einen PC für UHD um 2000€. Ist ja nicht so teuer. 
2 Jahre danach werden Streamingdienste etabliert und eine dafür nötige Box kostet 100€. 
Da käme ich mir dann doch etwas verarscht vor. 

Das mit dem Streaming wird aber nicht der Netzausbau, sondern ein paar BWLer entscheiden, die fest stellen, dass dann keine Raubkopierer, Gebraucht-, oder Billig-Käufer mehr da sind. 
Weniger potentielle Kunden sind dann relativ egal und werden mit den Jahren eben später abgegriffen. 
Für mich wird es dann mit dem Spielen neuer Games ziemlich aufhören, weswegen ich mich mit Plattformen und Games eindecke. Momentan komme ich nicht mal auf einer einzelnen Plattform nach und mindestens ein Steamböxchen, ein iMac, eine WiiU und PS4 stehen noch auf der Liste. 
Wenn ich dann alles durch habe, fange ich von vorne an und zocke eben Retrogames. 

Ich will auch endlich wieder basteln, aber Valve lässt sich mit SteamOS ja Zeit.


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> ...EgoShooter mit Gamepad sind aber ein Krampf.


 
Das kannst du aber auch auf die wenigen Konsolen Aufbau- und Strategiespiele ausweiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

Nö, auf der Wii klappt das ganz passabel.


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, auf der Wii klappt das ganz passabel.


 
Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie ich ein Anno 1404 oder SupCom FA mit einer hypothetischen Wii Version zocke.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vTs94kfCYu0
Und ja, ich weiß. 
Die DS-Version richtet sich aber optisch nach den PC-Spielen.


----------



## Negev (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> LightGun-Shooter ist ein exklusives Genre.
> Aufbauspiele (Anno gibt es sogar für den DS), MMOs (DC Universe) und Echtzeitstrategie (Ruse) gibts auch auf Konsolen.
> EgoShooter mit Gamepad sind aber ein Krampf.



Toll das du diese Gurken aufzählst... und zu Anno, nicht dein ernst? Shooter gibts auch fürs Handy... wer, der die Wahl hat, würde auf dem Handy Shootern? Klar, im Bus kann man das mal machen aber sonst?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, du kaufst dir irgendwann mal einen PC für UHD um 2000€. Ist ja nicht so teuer.



2000 € halte ich bissl für arg teuer. Die Hardware wird immer besser bei gleichbleibenden oder sinkenden Preisen... 



Nailgun schrieb:


> 2 Jahre danach werden Streamingdienste etabliert und eine dafür nötige Box kostet 100€.
> Da käme ich mir dann doch etwas verarscht vor.



Was hat das eigentlich noch mit der Diskussion PC vs. Konsole zu tun? 
Sollte wirklich Cloud-Computing kommen, verschwinden Gaming-PC wie Konsole.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

Dann erzähl hier nichts von exklusiven Genres. 

2000€ finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich teuer und im Moment würde das für UHD auch nicht reichen, außer man beschränkt sich auf sehr einfache Games. 
Das mit der Cloud hat insofern mit dieser Diskussion zu tun, dass es genau so wie UHD erst mal kommen und massenmarkttauglich werden muss. 
Dass dann Gaming überall ausgelagert wird, ist klar, nur würde es mich schon nerven, wenn ich "kurz" davor eine Menge Geld für Hardware ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Negev (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass dann Gaming überall ausgelagert wird, ist klar, nur würde es mich schon nerven, wenn ich "kurz" davor eine Menge Geld für Hardware ausgegeben habe.


 
Würde mich genauso aufregen wenn ich "kurz" davor noch eine Konsole kaufen würde. Wobei es mich bei der Konsole eher nerven würde! Die is nämlich nur zum spielen gut. Ein PC kann man noch für andere Dinge verwenden, sollte man meinen  ...

Darüberhinaus vergleichst du UHD-PC mit ner Konsole. Bei der neuen Konsolen-Geration bist du immer auf 1080p beschrängt, egal wieviel Geld du eigentlich bereit wärst in die Kiste zu investieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

Naja, 300 oder ca. 900€ mehr bezahlt zu haben, wenn die Streaming-Box 100€ kostet, ist dann doch noch ein Unterschied, aber mit der Konsole könnte ich dann noch zumindest einige Games offline mit Kumpels zocken, aber hey, Word und Excel können auch Spaß machen. 

Der Vergleich passt schon, da hier sowieso immer PCs mit Konsolen verglichen werden, die ca. das Dreifache kosten.


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (12. April 2014)

Dieses Thema ist schon so unglaublich ausgelutscht. Für mich sind Konsolen ein netter Zeitvertreib nebenher, doch am PC kann ich konzentrierter und intensiver zocken als mit jeder Konsole. 
Das hängt zum einen mit der Auflösung und mit der Grafik zusammen, zum anderen hängt das mit der wesentlich direkter Steuerung zusammen.
Ausserdem sind mir die aktuellen Konsolen noch zu teuer und Konsolengames kosten in der Regel auf 10-15€ mehr als PC Games.

Deswegen Vote für PC GAMES!


----------



## Suebafux (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass dann Gaming überall ausgelagert wird, ist klar, nur würde es mich schon nerven, wenn ich "kurz" davor eine Menge Geld für Hardware ausgegeben habe.


Ne, weil Gaming nicht für mich nicht der Hauptgrund ist warum ich einen PC habe. Von Musik über Bild/Videobearbeitung und vielen andern Möglichkeiten kann ich halt darauf auch noch spielen.
Bei einen Blu-ray-Player mit Spielfunktion würde mich das viel mehr ärgern.


----------



## Negev (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, 300 oder ca. 900€ mehr bezahlt zu haben, wenn die Streaming-Box 100€ kostet, ist dann doch noch ein Unterschied, aber mit der Konsole könnte ich dann noch zumindest einige Games offline mit Kumpels zocken, aber hey, Word und Excel können auch Spaß machen.



Welche Kristallkugel hast du eigendlich das du Felsenfest davon ausgehst das UHD-PC-Gaming 2000€ und mehr kosten wird? 
Im moment ist UHD nur für Enthusiasten und daher eigenlich kein Thema. Sollte UHD massentauglich werden, werden die Geräte dafür auch günstiger. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Vergleich passt schon, da hier sowieso immer PCs mit Konsolen verglichen werden, die ca. das Dreifache kosten.



Hab ein Setup gepostet welches 510 € kostet. Damit sollte man schon eine Konsolengeneration überstehen. Klar kann man am Ende die Spiele nichtmehr auf Ultra zocken. Aber da die PC Spiele in der Regel günstiger sind, kann man das Gesparte Geld in eine neue Grafikkarte investieren.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2014)

Für mich sind auch die Hauptgründe für den PC:

- mit dem PC kann man mehr machen
- Preise der Spiele
- Präzisere Steuerung in Spielen

Aber ich will Konsolen nicht verteufeln. Wir haben selber ein PSP für meinen SOhn und eine Nintendo Wii. 

Wenn irgendwann die PS4 mal günstiger ist und auch die Games, holen wir uns die vielleicht auch. Da braucht man sich keine Gedanken über Systemvorraussetzungen usw machen, das läuft. Ist fürs Wohnzimmer ganz nett.
Und bekanntlich werden Konsolen erst richtig ausgereizt wenn sie schon länger auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Hab ein Setup gepostet welches 510 € kostet. Damit sollte man schon eine Konsolengeneration überstehen. Klar kann man am Ende die Spiele nichtmehr auf Ultra zocken. Aber da die PC Spiele in der Regel günstiger sind, kann man das Gesparte Geld in eine neue Grafikkarte investieren.


 
Da habe ich eine elegantere Lösung. 

So einen PC kauft man nicht zu Beginn einer neuen Konsolengeneration, sondern 2 Jahre danach. Damit überspringt man die Wartezeit auf genügend gute Spiele die es bei jeder neuen Konsolengeneration zwangsläufig gibt und technisch ist man auch mit wenig Geld wieder vorne.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Ne, weil Gaming nicht für mich nicht der Hauptgrund ist warum ich einen PC habe. Von Musik über Bild/Videobearbeitung und vielen andern Möglichkeiten kann ich halt darauf auch noch spielen.
> Bei einen Blu-ray-Player mit Spielfunktion würde mich das viel mehr ärgern.


Deswegen rede ich ja von mir und du von dir. 


Negev schrieb:


> Welche Kristallkugel hast du eigendlich das du Felsenfest davon ausgehst das UHD-PC-Gaming 2000€ und mehr kosten wird?
> Im moment ist UHD nur für Enthusiasten und daher eigenlich kein Thema. Sollte UHD massentauglich werden, werden die Geräte dafür auch günstiger.
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu sollte ich eine Kristallkugel brauchen?
Jetzt kostet UHD über 2000€ und das wird noch ne Zeit lang so bleiben und irgendwann kostet es eben weniger. 
Ich hab beim PC ja auch mit 640x480 angefangen und damals dachte noch nicht mal jemand an 1080P. 

Lies dir diesen Thread durch, den Ganzen. 
Es finden sich auch genügend andere Threads, in denen sinnfreie Vergleiche aufgestellt werden. 
Ja, man kann mit dem PC günstiger spielen als die meisten Konsoleros und sehr viele machen das auch, was zumindest den lahmen Durchschnitts-PC (Dualcore und 560) erklärt, aber hier wird normalerweise so ab 1000€ aufwärts verglichen und so einen PC braucht es auch, um bei Vergleichsvideos einen wirklichen Unterschied festzustellen, denn nur für eine etwas bessere Grafik werden nur wenige mehr Geld ausgeben, außer wenn man bestimmte Genres bevorzugt.


----------



## Suebafux (12. April 2014)

Schwammige 30fps auf HD-Qualität, da frag ich mich ob Konsolen wirklich zum Spielen geeignet sind.
Vor allem welche Spiele da noch Spaß machen. Die beiden die bei mir stehen sind Babysitter für Besuch mit Nachwuchs, dafür eignen sie sich super.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Schwammige 30fps auf HD-Qualität, da frag ich mich ob Konsolen wirklich zum Spielen geeignet sind.


 
Fällt doch bei den trägen Fernsehern gar nicht auf. 

Ich habe auch schon mal meinen Fernseher an den Rechner angeschlossen und darauf gespielt. 
Ist furchtbar. Da merkst du auch nicht ob du 30,60 oder 500fps hast.


----------



## Negev (12. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da merkst du auch nicht ob du 30,60 oder 500fps hast.


 
Nun einige merken den unterschied nicht, einige schon.

Wenn die performance nicht stimmt bzw. die Einstellung zu hoch ist, lockt NfS auf 30 FPS! Da konnt ich schon deutlich einen Unterschied feststellen! Man hat bei 60 FPS ein deutlich flüssigeres Bild.

Kommt aber auch drauf an, was man gewöhnt ist. Kennt man nix anderes, außer das Fernsehbild, sind 30 FPS wohl in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

Und ich rede eben vom Fernsehbild.
Fernseher sind unfassbar träge. Da ist es echt Wumpe ob der Rechner 30 oder 60fps liefert.
Das Bild schmiert eben über den Fernseher und fertig. Alles ist da nervig.
Und da es bei 30fps nicht so schmiert empfinden Konsoleros das eben als normal.

Ich selbst habe ja auch schon auf Konsole gespielt -- natürlich nur zum Vergleich. 
Bei den trägen Fernsehern fallen 30fps nicht so auf wie auf schnellen Monitoren.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Vor allem welche Spiele da noch Spaß machen.


 
Gibt genug Konsolenspiele die richtig Spaß machen


----------



## Caun (12. April 2014)

Also ich hab seltener fps drops  oder fps probleme  an der konsole als am pc


----------



## Festplatte (12. April 2014)

[x] PC - Mehr Möglichkeiten, Mods, präzisere Steuerung, bessere Performance und Grafik, geilerer Sound (mit ordentlicher Soundkarte und fetter Anlage), sehr viel höhere Leistung, alles in einem deutlich günstiger, Steam-Sales, erwachsenere Community, Aufrüstbarkeit, Möglichkeit für mehrere Bildschirme was für gemütliches Designen und Coden unverzichtbar ist (was die Konsole sowieso nicht kann), tolleres Aussehen und Casemods... Reicht das an Gründen?  PC Masterrace!


----------



## REv0X (12. April 2014)

Ist natürlich ein Witz-Vergleich wenn man Dinge aufzählt, für jene die Konsolen überhaupt nicht gebaut sind.
Ich vergleich ja auch nicht PC und Auto unter dem Gesichtspunkt wer mich schneller von A nach B bringt und behaupte dann der PC ist *******, weil ich mit dem PC immer noch an der selben Stelle hock.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> [x] PC - Mehr Möglichkeiten, Mods, präzisere Steuerung, bessere Performance und Grafik, geilerer Sound (mit ordentlicher Soundkarte und fetter Anlage), sehr viel höhere Leistung, alles in einem deutlich günstiger, Steam-Sales, erwachsenere Community, Aufrüstbarkeit, Möglichkeit für mehrere Bildschirme was für gemütliches Designen und Coden unverzichtbar ist (was die Konsole sowieso nicht kann), tolleres Aussehen und Casemods... Reicht das an Gründen?  PC Masterrace!


Junge, es gibt hier sogar einen Thread über gemoddete Konsolen. 
TrippleScreen geht auch irgendwie an der PS3, ich weiß aber nicht, mit welcher Zusatz-Hardware. 
Spiele ausleihen kostet gar nichts und Kiddies hast du überall. 

Beim Rest gebe ich dir mehr oder weniger Recht, obwohl du für die Mehrleistung eben mehr bezahlen musst und nicht etwas kaufst, das eigentlich nur für's Zocken gemacht wurde.


----------



## Festplatte (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Junge, es gibt hier sogar einen Thread über gemoddete Konsolen.
> TrippleScreen geht auch irgendwie an der PS3, ich weiß aber nicht, mit welcher Zusatz-Hardware.
> Spiele ausleihen kostet gar nichts und Kiddies hast du überall.



PC-Casemods haben meiner Meinung nach einiges mehr an Stil.  Ich denke nicht, dass man mit drei Bildschirmen an der kleinen PS3 in irgendeiner Form auch drauf zocken kann. Höchstens irgendwie gestreckt aber auf keinen Fall in 1080p auf jedem der Bildschirme mit 60 Frames.



Nailgun schrieb:


> obwohl du für die Mehrleistung eben mehr bezahlen musst und nicht etwas kaufst, das eigentlich nur für's Zocken gemacht wurde.



Auch wenn der PC "nicht für's zocken gemacht wurde" ist er irgendwie trotzdem 10 mal besser zum zocken als 'ne Konsole.  Aber naja, Ansichtssache. Kurzfristig ist die Konsole vlt. günstiger, wer aber lange zockt und viele Spiele kauft, für den ist der PC deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Caun (12. April 2014)

Und wisst ihr was auch toll ist ?
Auf den Konsolen haben alle die gleichen vorraussetzungen  niemand kann durch mehr fps oder höhere auflösung besser spielen


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr was auch toll ist ?
> Auf den Konsolen haben alle die gleichen vorraussetzungen  niemand kann durch mehr fps oder höhere auflösung besser spielen




Aber durch Maus + keyboard


----------



## Suebafux (12. April 2014)

REv0X schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein Witz-Vergleich wenn man Dinge aufzählt, für jene die Konsolen überhaupt nicht gebaut sind.
> Ich vergleich ja auch nicht PC und Auto unter dem Gesichtspunkt wer mich schneller von A nach B bringt und behaupte dann der PC ist *******, weil ich mit dem PC immer noch an der selben Stelle hock.


Ne, hier geht es um Konsole vs. PC. Ganz klar und eindeutig.
Warum sollte man nicht aufzählen für was man die jeweilige HW verwenden kann? Genau darum geht es ja, Spielen ist ja nur ein Element (und selbst das geht am PC besser).



Caun schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr was auch toll ist ?
> Auf den Konsolen haben alle die gleichen vorraussetzungen  niemand kann durch mehr fps oder höhere auflösung besser spielen


Stimmt, auch wenn Maus und Tastatur möglich sind, eine richtige Gaming-Tastaur geht auch nicht. Also spielen alle mit dem selben Standard, haben keine speziellen Mods (ist atm ein heißes Thema bei TESO da einige Mods deutlich Vorteile bringen, manche mehr schon ein Cheat sind).


----------



## REv0X (12. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Ne, hier geht es um Konsole vs. PC. Ganz klar und eindeutig. Warum sollte man nicht aufzählen für was man die jeweilige HW verwenden kann? Genau darum geht es ja, Spielen ist ja nur ein Element (und selbst das geht am PC besser).



Wir sind hier wohl klar und deutlich im SPIELE-Konsolen Forum.
Also sollte mit etwas Grips klar sein worum es geht. Niemand kauft sich eine Spielekonsole um damit zu programmieren.
Von daher sind solche Aufzählungen die zum Vergleich dienen einfach nur überflüssig und nichtssagend. Mein Autovergleich zeigt es ja, ein PC muss nicht fahren können. Genauso muss eine Konsole auch einige Dinge nicht können ohne das dies negativ ist, der PC ist ja auch kein Alleskönner, auch wenn einige das gern behaupten. Zumindest meiner kann keine Pizza zubereiten, und das wäre eine Funktion die ich wirklich begrüßen würde. 
Jedem Konsolenkäufer ist klar das die Konsole nicht einen PC insgesamt, Laptop oder Tablet ersetzten kann. Und von PClern kommen dann tolle Vergleiche wie: "Auf dem PC kann man arbeiten, da läuft Word drauf, auf den Konsolen nicht. " Ja ach ne, hätte jetzt keiner gedacht.
Dafür sind sie aber auch nicht gebaut.


----------



## Festplatte (13. April 2014)

REv0X schrieb:


> "Auf dem PC kann man arbeiten, da läuft Word drauf, auf den Konsolen nicht. " Ja ach ne, hätte jetzt keiner gedacht.
> Dafür sind sie aber auch nicht gebaut.



Dann sind sie das halt nicht, zocken kann man am PC trotzdem besser.


----------



## TheMiz (13. April 2014)

Wie immer wieder dieses lächerlichste Spiele-Preise-Argument kommt.. 

Ich kann mir auf Konsole jedes Spiel ausleihen, egal ob von Freunden oder Videothek, das kostet mich ein paar Euro.
Spiele-Preise sind so extrem SUBJEKTIV, weil das jeder anders macht.

Es gibt sogar einige die sich am PC jedes Spiel zum Vollpreis beim Media Markt kaufen - soll ich die jetzt als Standard nehmen, nur weil Konsolenspiele beim MM 60 Euro kosten? 
Und das lustigste ist ja immer noch, dass die PC-Fricklerrasse denkt, sie tun sich einen Gefallen wenn sie die Keys in einem Shop um wenig Geld kaufen.
Genau dadurch machen die nämlich PC-Gaming zu genau DER Lachnummer was es heute ist. Es gab seit Crysis 1 (!!) im Jahre 2007 kein einziges (!!) PC-High-End-Exklusiv-Projekt mehr,
weil sich die Kosten/der Aufwand gar nicht mehr lohnt. Die Spiele verkaufen sich viel zu wenig und sind viel zu teuer.
Auf den Konsolen macht ein GTA 5 in einer Woche über 1 Milliarde Dollar Umsatz   

Davon abgesehen ist Key-Selling ab sofort *ILLEGAL*
LG Berlin: "Keyselling" ist nicht erlaubt | Online.Spiele.Recht

So viel zum Thema Spiele-Preise - der einzige Punkt wo sich die Frickler ihre maßlose Fehlinvestition versuchen schönzureden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> PC-Casemods haben meiner Meinung nach einiges mehr an Stil.  Ich denke nicht, dass man mit drei Bildschirmen an der kleinen PS3 in irgendeiner Form auch drauf zocken kann. Höchstens irgendwie gestreckt aber auf keinen Fall in 1080p auf jedem der Bildschirme mit 60 Frames.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch wenn der PC "nicht für's zocken gemacht wurde" ist er irgendwie trotzdem 10 mal besser zum zocken als 'ne Konsole.  Aber naja, Ansichtssache. Kurzfristig ist die Konsole vlt. günstiger, wer aber lange zockt und viele Spiele kauft, für den ist der PC deutlich günstiger.


Klar, man braucht auch extrem viel Stil, um ein ATX-Case zu modden, so wie es hier die meisten Langweiler machen. 
Ok, bei Million-Dollar-PC sind ein paar schöne Sachen, aber den Großteil kann ich ohne Probleme nach bauen, was aber daran liegt, dass ich Zugang zu etlichen Maschinen habe. 
Es ist dafür aber schon etwas schwieriger, eine Konsole zu modden. 
Gran Turismo lief auf drei TVs und nicht gestreckt, aber natürlich auch nicht in 1080P, aber das fällt einem während dem Rennen nicht wirklich auf, außer man ist so langsam, dass man Zeit zum Pixel zählen hat. 

Ok, wie zocke ich dann meine Japan-Games 10 mal besser auf dem PC?
Für manche Genres ist eben eine Konsole besser, für manche der PC. 
Schon mal offline mit Freunden an einem PC gespielt? Den LAN-Modus gibts ja kaum noch und entsprechende Games auch nicht wirklich. 
Vielleicht haben aber auch Konsoleros einfach nur mehr Offline-Freunde.


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wie immer wieder dieses lächerlichste Spiele-Preise-Argument kommt..
> 
> Ich kann mir auf Konsole jedes Spiel ausleihen, egal ob von Freunden oder Videothek, das kostet mich ein paar Euro.
> Spiele-Preise sind so extrem SUBJEKTIV, weil das jeder anders macht.
> ...



Hast du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Falls ja... Auch verstanden? 

Sry aber das ist echt peinlich 

Zu dem ganzen Rest, den du von dir gibst, muss man ja nichts mehr sagen


----------



## Festplatte (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Genau dadurch machen die nämlich PC-Gaming zu genau DER Lachnummer was es heute ist.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



1. Also ich kenne keinen, der PC-Gaming als "Lachnummer" bezeichnet, das sagen nur Leute die keine Ahnung haben und/oder nur Casual zocken. Warum bei den ganzen riesigen LAN-Partys, die ganze Stadien füllen wohl nur PC's stehen und alle richtigen Gamer am Rechner zocken? 

2. Was ist mit den ganzen ambitionierten Projekten von kleineren Entwicklern, die ausgezeichnete Spiele auf dem PC machen? Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, was du mit "PC-High-End-Exklusiv-Projekt" meinst. Könntest du das bitte genauer erläutern? 

3. Du bist also der Meinung das PC-Gaming mit ~ 10 mal mehr Möglichkeiten (Grafik, Sound, Mods, mehrere Bildschirme, guck weiter in Post #5253), ganzen Spielegenres und günstigeren Spielen eine maßlose "Fehl-Investition" ist?


----------



## Zomg (13. April 2014)

Wo ist hier das "Sonstiges"? Weil... PC (von mir aus auch Mac`s) <--- PC ja , Mac nein ...


----------



## HomeboyST (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wie immer wieder dieses lächerlichste Spiele-Preise-Argument kommt..
> 
> Ich kann mir auf Konsole jedes Spiel ausleihen, egal ob von Freunden oder Videothek, das kostet mich ein paar Euro.
> Spiele-Preise sind so extrem SUBJEKTIV, weil das jeder anders macht.
> ...


 
Nur kurz, die Konsolen haben die Spieleindustrie zu der Lachnummer gemacht welche Sie heute ist da man gemerkt hat das man die Konsoleros 
richtig melken kann. Früher ( Zu C64 / Amiga zeiten / vor deiner Geburt ) konnten die Entwickler doch auch gut davon leben und ich kannte kaum welche die sich Original spiele gekauft hatten. 
Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für Konsolen wie die PS1/2 oder auch die Wii... Kenne keinen der die damals nicht umgebaut hat und trotzdem konnten die Entwickler gut leben. 

P.S. 
Dein High End Prestige PC Exclusiv Projekt ist aktuell Star Citizen. 
Stellt alles in den Schatten was es bisher gab... Und dafür braucht man auch nicht viel Geld. Gerade mal 41 Mio. wurden gespendet. 
Damit zeigt das Projekt nebenbei auch jeden Entwickler mal schön den Stinkefinger. 
( Wenn man deinen Vergleich nimmt das dein super GTA 5, 150 Mio. in der Entwicklung gekostet hat... ) 
Da brauch man seinen hörigen Konsolen Konsumwahn auch nicht mehr schönreden 

P.P.S. 
Spiele leihen geht auch bei Steam. Und nebenbei, wozu leihen wenn ich die nach ein paar Wochen für unter 10 Euro bekomme ?

Und bitte, wenn du schon irgendwelche Artikel verlinkst... Lese und verstehe Sie auch. 
Für dich fasse ich den Artikel aber kurz zusammen... 

Key-Selling = Nicht Illegal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Naja, Casualgames (Solitär, Minesweeper), Browsergames, irgendwelche Simulatoren (Landwirtschaft) und F2P kommen vom PC. 
Die Konsolen haben nur zum Teil die Shooter und eventuell noch die Action-Adventures vercasualisiert. 
Blöderweise sind Shooter aber mittlerweile sowieso extrem Mainstream und es kommen fast nur noch die jährlichen Grafikupdates, egal auf welcher Plattform.


----------



## Dellwin (13. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Ist Falsch... in meinem Letzten Computer verrichtete die Radeon 5770 ihren dienst und ich hab mir sagen lassen, das diese Karte schon ihrerzeit nicht unbedingt fürs spielen gedacht war.
> 
> 4 Jahre lang konnte ich damit alle aktuelle Titel zocken, hätte sie bestimmt noch weitere 2-3 Jahre einsetzen können.
> 
> Klar, auf Ultra geht nach so einer Zeit nix mehr. Dann halt auf hohen oder mittleren Einstellungen.


 
4 Jahre lang alle aktuellen Titel? Dann würde ich gerne wissen welche Titel du so gespielt hast neben Tomb Raider.Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass eine 5770 bei Full HD nach 4 Jahren Spiele in hohen Einstellungen packen kann.

Und wenn du dann die Einstellungen auf Mittel->Low stellst,finde ich hier die Konsolen im Vorteil,was Grafik angeht.


----------



## TheMiz (13. April 2014)

Achja, dieses Star Citizen, das einzige exklusive AAA PC-Projekt nach Crysis 1 von vor *SIEBEN* (!!) Jahren
-> musste von den PC-Fricklern selbst finanziert werden weil kein Publisher das Risiko auf sich nehmen würde

und dementsprechend verlief auch die PAX-Präsentation:
*DREI* mal (!!) musste Roberts neu starten, einmal weil er gegen eine Plattform crashte, einmal weil er nicht landen konnte, und einmal weil das Spiel abgeschmiert ist 
Naja, was soll man groß erwarten von einer "Legende" vergangener Tage, die ein One-Hit-Wonder schaffte und seitdem nichts mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur köstlich!


----------



## Suebafux (13. April 2014)

Videospiele kommen ursprünglich von wissenschaftlichen Simulationsprogrammen und wirtschaftlichen Verwaltungsprogrammen. Weder von der Konsole noch vom PC.
Wenn es nach der Konsole geht, würden wir heute noch 8bit 2D spielen, da gab es sehr wenig Fortschritt. Erst als der PC seinen Einzug fand haben Konsolen versucht aufzuschließen. Was ihnen aber bis heute wegen des Konzept 'alte HW neu verpackt und teuer Verkauft' nicht gelungen ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Klar, ohne PC würden wir alle noch mit dem NES zocken.


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2014)

Also mit PS4 und X1 würde jedenfalls keiner zocken. Warscheinlich würde unser Affentheater Fan hier gerade die Vorzüge der PS2 propagieren. So oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Taikido (13. April 2014)

@Suebafux
"alte Hardware neu verpackt"...  ja ne is klar. Solltest dich vielleicht vorher Informieren was in den Konsolen drinnen steckt an Hardware und Tenchik etc.

"teuer"... im vergleich zu was? nen 800euro pc der das gleiche kann? angeblich


----------



## Caun (13. April 2014)

Also alte hardware    neu  und teuer verkaufen   naja    wenn man sich AMD an sieht  ist das stand der technik !!
Ps4  bietet  huma,trueaudio,gcn1.1  und 8gb gddr5 ram   was doch sehr überraschend war


----------



## REv0X (13. April 2014)

Manche hier drehen sich die Sache doch eh hin wie sie ihrer Meinung nach sein soll und nicht wie sie ist.
Dann hau mal Links raus wo ich genau diese Hardware kaufen kann, da sie ja schon alt ist sollte das ja gut möglich sein.
Wie hier immer alle auf schlau tun und dann meinen man könnte die Konsolen Hardware einfach mit PC Hardware vergleichen.


----------



## ryzen1 (13. April 2014)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Nur kurz, die Konsolen haben die Spieleindustrie zu der Lachnummer gemacht welche Sie heute ist da man gemerkt hat das man die Konsoleros
> richtig melken kann.


 
Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals ein Facebook Spiel auf der Konsole gespielt zu haben  Na?
Wenn du so anfängst, wäre es genau anders rum.


----------



## Caun (13. April 2014)

Die lachnummer ist eher am pc zu suchen    raubkopien wie sonst was  und cheaten und hacken ist da kinderleicht


----------



## Festplatte (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> und dementsprechend verlief auch die PAX-Präsentation:
> *DREI* mal (!!) musste Roberts neu starten, einmal weil er gegen eine Plattform crashte, einmal weil er nicht landen konnte, und einmal weil das Spiel abgeschmiert ist



Dir ist eindeutig nicht klar, was eine Alpha ist, oder? Das Spiel wird gerade erst entwickelt, mal drüber nachgedacht?



TheMiz schrieb:


> Achja, dieses Star Citizen, das einzige exklusive AAA PC-Projekt nach Crysis 1 von vor *SIEBEN* (!!) Jahren



ARMA III, Company of Heroes 2, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat, Die komplette Total-War-Reihe



Caun schrieb:


> raubkopien wie sonst was  und cheaten und hacken ist da kinderleicht



http://chip.de/news/Raubkopien-Konsolen-laufen-PC-den-Rang-ab_47085602.html

Ich bin in all meinen Jahren im Gaming in Battlefield, CoD und allen anderen Online-Spielen erst ein einziges Mal auf einen Cheater gestoßen. Gemeldet und zack war er weg. Immer wenn ich zum Kumpel mit einer PS3 fahre und er zockt, dann sehen wir fast jedes Mal mindestens 3~4 Cheater. Woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also mit PS4 und X1 würde jedenfalls keiner zocken.


Möglich, aber auch ohne PC hätte es Fortschritte gegeben, da es zur Zeit drei Konsolenhersteller gibt und früher andere auch noch dabei waren. 

An den PC muss auch keine Konsole ran kommen, da der Großteil der Zielgruppe eine andere ist. 
Bei der Größe und der TDP sind auch Grenzen gesetzt, denn man kann nicht eben mal die Größe der Kühler verdoppeln, nur weil keiner mehr sonderlich auf Effizienz achtet und darum sind der Leistung alleine deswegen schon Grenzen gesetzt. Außerdem haben Konsolen zum Teil auch die Automatenhallen abgelöst. 

Seit der Wii kam zwar teilweise die Casualgruppe vom PC dazu und die XBone versucht auch einen Teil dieser Kundschaft abzugreifen, während die PS4 sich eher am klassischen Konsolengaming orientiert, aber an die Hauptzielgruppe des PC richtet sich keine Konsole, denn sonst hätte es zumindest auf der PS3 schon mehr Unterstützung für Move gegeben, denn damit lassen sich Adventures, Strategiegames und zum Teil auch Shooter besser steuern und da das Angebot an Adventures auf der Wii, auf der ich z.B. Geheimakte Tunguska entspannt gespielt habe, eher traurig aussieht, sieht man auch, dass die Zielgruppe bei Konsolen eine andere ist. 

Hätte es aber nie Konsolen gegeben, würden zwar sicher mehr Leute auf dem PC zocken, aber sicher nicht alle und auch dann würden die Spielerzahlen kleiner werden, da die, die sich jetzt schon überhaupt nicht mit dem PC beschäftigen wollen, dann eben zu Smartphone und Tablet greifen würden, aber vielleicht will ja die Masterrace die Ports lieber von dort.


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> ARMA III, Company of Heroes 2, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat, Die komplette Total-War-Reihe


 
Gibs auf, diesen Rotz verbreitet er seit Monaten und alle Reaktionen darauf haben nichts gebracht.


----------



## HomeboyST (13. April 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals ein Facebook Spiel auf der Konsole gespielt zu haben  Na?
> Wenn du so anfängst, wäre es genau anders rum.



Es geht nicht um einzelne Spiele an sich. 
Weshalb müssen Konsoleros immer alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen. 

Meinen Beitrag überhaupt komplett gelesen ? 

Es geht darum das Games früher günstig und gut gewesen sind, bis die Entwickler gemerkt haben wie einfach es ist 
den Konsoleros das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Dieser ganze "massive" Micropayment / DLC Mist hat doch auch erst durch 
die Konsolen Einzug gehalten. 

Das meine Ich weil die Konsoleros die massiven Verkaufszahlen hoch und runter beten... Wie toll das ist und sich deshalb 
es nicht lohnt am PC zu entwickeln. Schön auf den Medienquatsch der Publisher reinfallen und es unterstützen. 

Deshalb finde ich ich das Project Star Citizen so gut. Das deckt nämlich den ganzen lügen Bullshit der etablierten Entwickler auf. 
So´n gehyptes GTA5 kostet 150 Mio.   hahaha... Das ich nicht lache. 
Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wie groß Star Citizen werden müsste wenn der 150 Mio. zur Verfügung hätte. 

Als wenn die Konsoleros was davon hätten wenn sich ein Game Millionenfach verkauft. 
Sorry.. natürlich ist der Jährliche Aufguss ( welche sich wieder prächtig verkauft ) garantiert.  

nur mal als bsp. 
The Last of us soll aufgehübscht für die PS4 kommen und die Konsolen Jünger fangen reihenweise das sabbern an. 
( Wie kann das sein wenn die ewig so viel diskutierte Grafik doch gar nicht so wichtig ist  ) 
Obwohl so gut wie alle das Game schon besitzen. 

@Miz. Halte dich doch einfach aus solchen Diskussionen hier heraus. 
Alles was du Postest ist derart schwachsinnig das du das Niveau der Konsoleros wirklich schlimm runterziehst.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Achja, dieses Star Citizen, das einzige exklusive AAA PC-Projekt nach Crysis 1 von vor *SIEBEN* (!!) Jahren
> -> musste von den PC-Fricklern selbst finanziert werden weil kein Publisher das Risiko auf sich nehmen würde
> 
> und dementsprechend verlief auch die PAX-Präsentation:
> ...




Hör auf hier zu provozieren dafür wurdest du schon mal gesperrt !!! 
CR wollte keinen Publisher damit er frei entwicklen kann !
Keine AAA Titel ? Total War , Company of Heroes , MMO's sind keine AAA Titel ? Man merkt echt das du nur Konsole spielst und du nur irgentwelche Casual Shooter als AAA ansiehst oder was ist für dich AAA ? 
Und Star Citzien ist eine *PRE ALPHA* eine nicht mal Alpha Version aber sowas kennt ihr auf der Konsole ja nicht. 
Zum Glück werdet ihr Konsoleros niemals Star Citzien spielen können.


----------



## Speed4Fun (13. April 2014)

Was für eine sinnbefreite Diskussion...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um einzelne Spiele an sich.
> Weshalb müssen Konsoleros immer alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.
> 
> Meinen Beitrag überhaupt komplett gelesen ?
> ...


Was soll von Konsolen kommen??
Welche Plattform war denn zuerst am Internet und hat Browsergames und F2P etabliert? Sowas gibt es für Konsolen erst seit kurzem. 
Am besten kann man immer noch PC-Spielern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, denn die jammern immer über schlechte Ports, kaufen sie aber trotzdem. 

Anstatt sich auf die Exklusivtitel zu beschränken und Kickstarter zu unterstützen wird lieber brav weiter gekauft, nur damit man weiter jammern kann und wieso sollten sich die Publisher auch mehr antun, wenn die Plattform PC im Schnitt(!) schwächer als die neuen Konsolen ist und die PCler brav alles kaufen. 

The Last of us hab ich nicht und da es für die PS4 neu aufgelegt wird, werde ich es mir eventuell mal laden, wenn es bei PS+ kommt. 
Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass keiner auf Konsolen spielt, weil er schlechtere Grafik will, nur wollen viele wegen einer besseren Grafik eben keinen PC kaufen, weil sie kein Interesse daran haben, sich damit zu beschäftigen, weil sie denken, dass es zu teuer ist, oder weil es ihnen einfach egal ist, nur freut sich normalerweise jeder, wenn er ein Spiel, dass ihm gefällt, in besserer Optik zocken kann. 

Bei der letzten Zeile kann ich dir aber voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## TheMiz (13. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> ARMA III, Company of Heroes 2, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat, Die komplette Total-War-Reihe


Hat es da überhaupt EIN Titel davon geschafft mehr als 100k zu verkaufen? 
Da verkauft sich ja jedes 08/15-Spiel auf Konsolen öfters, und da sieht man mal wieder wie beliebt der PC noch ist.

Hört man sich mal im Bekanntenkreis um, haben 90% sowieso nur nen PC für CS GO, LoL oder diversen F2P- und Browser-Kram  
und das ist sicher kein High-End-Rechner, eher ein unteres Mittelklasse-Gerät.


----------



## RavionHD (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Hat es da überhaupt EIN Titel davon geschafft mehr als 100k zu verkaufen?
> Da verkauft sich ja jedes 08/15-Spiel auf Konsolen öfters, und da sieht man mal wieder wie beliebt der PC noch ist.
> 
> Hört man sich mal im Bekanntenkreis um, haben 90% sowieso nur nen PC für CS GO, LoL oder diversen F2P- und Browser-Kram
> und das ist sicher kein High-End-Rechner, eher ein unteres Mittelklasse-Gerät.


 
All die genannten Titel haben sich millionenfach verkauft (mit Ausnahme von Company of Heroes vielleicht).
Arma 3 hat sogar in der Alpha mehr verkauft als alle anderen Arma Teile zusammen.


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wie immer wieder dieses lächerlichste Spiele-Preise-Argument kommt..
> 
> Ich kann mir auf Konsole jedes Spiel ausleihen, egal ob von Freunden oder Videothek, das kostet mich ein paar Euro.
> Spiele-Preise sind so extrem SUBJEKTIV, weil das jeder anders macht.
> ...


 
Dazu sagst du wohl nichts mehr?


----------



## TheMiz (13. April 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> All die genannten Titel haben sich millionenfach verkauft


In deinem Traum vielleicht. Wo gibt es da offizielle Zahlen zu den Verkäufen?
Die Retail-Verkäufe am PC sind so schlecht, dass es nirgends Zahlen gibt, das einzige was bleibt sind die ominösen Download-Zahlen, wo es auch nix offizielles gibt.


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> In deinem Traum vielleicht. Wo gibt es da offizielle Zahlen zu den Verkäufen?
> Die Retail-Verkäufe am PC sind so schlecht, dass es nirgends Zahlen gibt, das einzige was bleibt sind die ominösen Download-Zahlen, wo es auch nix offizielles gibt.


 
Dann belege doch mal das gegenteil, mister "ich poste Artikel obwohl ich nicht verstanden habe was drin steht" 

Dich nimmt hier eh keiner für Voll. Also schreib ruhig weiter, ist sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## TheMiz (13. April 2014)

Ich soll das Gegenteil von einer Lüge belegen, die von irgendjemanden einfach so erfunden wurde 

Fricklerrace mal wieder am delivern


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2014)

Du lügst zB hier doch auch:



> Davon abgesehen ist Key-Selling ab sofort ILLEGAL
> LG Berlin: "Keyselling" ist nicht erlaubt | Online.Spiele.Recht


(nur EIN Beispiel) 

Und ich konnte dir das gegenteil beweisen also? :


----------



## RavionHD (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> In deinem Traum vielleicht. Wo gibt es da offizielle Zahlen zu den Verkäufen?
> Die Retail-Verkäufe am PC sind so schlecht, dass es nirgends Zahlen gibt, das einzige was bleibt sind die ominösen Download-Zahlen, wo es auch nix offizielles gibt.


 
Ich kenne niemanden der PC Spiele noch Retail kauft, wundert mich immer wieder dass es noch Retail PC Verkäufe gibt, weder in meinem Clan noch in unserem Umfeld kauft sich die Spiele Retail, sondern nur mehr per Key oder per Steam/Origin/Uplay.


----------



## Festplatte (13. April 2014)

Vergesst TheMiz, keine Objektivität und genauso wenig Ahnung.


----------



## Suebafux (13. April 2014)

> Obwohl die großen OEM-Hersteller mit sinkenden Absatzzahlen zu kämpfen haben, zeigt der PC als Spieleplattform ein ordentliches Wachstum.


Die Zukunft des PCs: Oculus-Gründer, Chris Roberts und andere über DirectX 12, 4K, High-End-Hardware
Warum bin ich so schrecklich unüberrascht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Weil sich die Spielerzahlen auf alle drei Plattformen ziemlich gleich aufgeteilt haben?

PS: Bist du aus Bayern?


----------



## Suebafux (13. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> PS: Bist du aus Bayern?


Profil eben erneuert


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Ok, das erklärt den Sübafux und jetzt BTT.


----------



## TheMiz (13. April 2014)

*Verkäufe für PC machen weniger als 1% aus - CoD Ghosts*

"Richtig schlecht sieht es dagegen bei den Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version  aus. 62 Prozent der verkauften Exemplare gingen für die Xbox 360 über  die Ladentheke.
34 Prozent entfielen auf die PS3. Die Wii U und der PC  teilen sich einen einzigen Prozent. Selbst die eigentlich noch nicht  verfügbare PS4 hat mit 3 Prozent mehr Exemplare zu verzeichnen."
Call of Duty: Ghosts: Verkäufe für PC machen weniger als 1% aus, 50% niedrigere Verkäufe im Vergleich zu CoD: Black Ops 2

So sieht die Realität mit PC-Verkaufszahlen aus  

passend dazu: *PC-Verkäufe weltweit um zehn Prozent eingebrochen                        *

Der Markt für Laptops und klassische Desktop-Rechner schrumpfte 2013 um  zehn Prozent.
Die PC-Hersteller gehen durch ihr schlechtestes Jahr  überhaupt. Die Verkäufe fielen auf das Niveau von 2009. 

PC-Verkäufe weltweit um zehn Prozent eingebrochen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


und noch weiter: *Zielgruppe von Skyrim zu 90% Konsolenspieler*

“_We'd like to see it happen, because it works, it's how we made the  game. I think it's something really cool about what we do, but 90 per  cent of our audience is on the consoles, so 90 per cent of our audience  can't even see this thing. So if we can solve that we'd like to._”
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/984955-Zielgruppe-von-Skyrim-zu-90-Konsolenspieler

Eine ehemalige PC-Vorzeige-Reihe wird zu 90% ein Konsolenspiel, weil die Leute sowieso lieber auf Konsolen zocken, und am PC auch noch ordentlich raubkopiert wird.

Solche Tatsachen zeigen sehr schön wie es mit dem PC bergab geht, nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der PC eine reine F2P-, MMO- und Browser-Game-Plattform wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> *Verkäufe für PC machen weniger als 1% aus - CoD Ghosts*
> 
> "Richtig schlecht sieht es dagegen bei den Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version  aus. 62 Prozent der verkauften Exemplare gingen für die Xbox 360 über  die Ladentheke.
> 34 Prozent entfielen auf die PS3. Die Wii U und der PC  teilen sich einen einzigen Prozent. Selbst die eigentlich noch nicht  verfügbare PS4 hat mit 3 Prozent mehr Exemplare zu verzeichnen."
> ...


 
So hab mich jetzt ewig zurück gehalten aber jetzt geht es echt zu weit... so ein Dünnpfif hab ich hier lange nicht gelesen.
Und das mit Ghosts beweist das Konsoleros gerne Müll Shooter kaufen .... ( Eigentor) 
Nur am PC wird raubkopiert ist klar... dank Steam sind die Spiele vom Preis her so fair das es immer weniger Raubkopierer auf dem PC gibt. Aber es gibt weiterhin auf den Konsolen viel mehr Raubkopierer als auf den PC.


----------



## Scalon (13. April 2014)

Wer sagt denn, dass sich kein Publisher traut? Die Studios (die meisten von ihnen) legen Wert auf Unabhängigkeit


----------



## RavionHD (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> *Verkäufe für PC machen weniger als 1% aus - CoD Ghosts*
> 
> "Richtig schlecht sieht es dagegen bei den Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version  aus. 62 Prozent der verkauften Exemplare gingen für die Xbox 360 über  die Ladentheke.
> 34 Prozent entfielen auf die PS3. Die Wii U und der PC  teilen sich einen einzigen Prozent. Selbst die eigentlich noch nicht  verfügbare PS4 hat mit 3 Prozent mehr Exemplare zu verzeichnen."
> ...


 
Eigentlich sollte man auf den Schwachsinn denn Du schreibst nicht mehr antworten, aber ok, nochmal für Dich:

Call of Duty hat auf dem PC 0 Stellwert, das Spiel ist zu 100% nur auf den vercausualisierten Konsolenmist zugeschnitten, es wundert mich immer wieder dass PC Spieler trotz so guter und sehr viel besserer Konkurrenz überhaupt noch zugreifen.
Dass der normale PC Markt zurückgeht ist normal, PC Spieler kaufen sich ja auch keine Komplett PC's, sondern nur Einzelnkompenenten, und der Gaming Markt für Hardware ist weiterhin sehr stark!
Und was Skyrim angeht, das war ein Kommentar eines Entwicklers vor Release des Spieles, nach Release sah das ganz anders aus:
Skyrim hat 10-Millionen-Verkaufsmarke geknackt - WinFuture.de


----------



## Suebafux (13. April 2014)

Meinen letzten PC hab ich vor 7 Jahren gekauft. Wie bin ich froh nicht sämtliche HW wechseln zu müssen wenn wieder mal ein next-gen-PC auf dem Markt kommt. Ups, den Trick gibt's ja bei PC net, und selbst wenn ich mal Aufrüsten muss hab ich die Kohle dafür locker an der HW gespart.  Dann bleibt er auch abwärtskompatibel, Gruß an PS4 u. xBox one - ihr könnt atm. nicht mal das.


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2014)

TheMiz schrieb:


> *Verkäufe für PC machen weniger als 1% aus - CoD Ghosts*
> 
> "Richtig schlecht sieht es dagegen bei den Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version  aus. 62 Prozent der verkauften Exemplare gingen für die Xbox 360 über  die Ladentheke.
> 34 Prozent entfielen auf die PS3. Die Wii U und der PC  teilen sich einen einzigen Prozent. Selbst die eigentlich noch nicht  verfügbare PS4 hat mit 3 Prozent mehr Exemplare zu verzeichnen."
> ...


 
HAHA.

1. Call Of Duty - Ghosts ist ein **** Spiel. Schlechtes Beispiel 

2. Ja der PC Markt ist eingebrochen. Und was zum Teufel hat das mit Gamern zu tun? 

3. 





> Schwachsinn. Oblivion war ein Prestige Objekt von Microsoft und wurde vorrangig für die 360 entwickelt. Sieht man ja am Interface. Schon bei OB wurde bei Präsentationen immer nur die Xbox Version gezeigt. Live with it.


 Und Trotdem: http://winfuture.de/news,67200.html



Zu dem Raubkopier stuss nochmal: Raubkopien: Konsolen laufen PC den Rang ab - News - CHIP


Und nochmal um Evtl eine Antwort zu bekommen:

Du lügst zB hier doch auch:



> Davon abgesehen ist Key-Selling ab sofort ILLEGAL
> LG Berlin: "Keyselling" ist nicht erlaubt | Online.Spiele.Recht


(nur EIN Beispiel) 

Und ich konnte dir das gegenteil beweisen also?


----------



## Xrais (13. April 2014)

Wie die Mamarassler hier wieder von Miez vorgeführt werden , herrlich 
Konsolen FTW


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. April 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Wie die *Mamarassler* hier wieder von Miez vorgeführt werden , herrlich
> Konsolen FTW


 
Willst du gemeldet werden ? Wenn ja sag's gleich mach ich gerne.
Miz ist ein Hater/Troll/Provokatör je nachdem wie man es nennt, er ist nur hier um andere zu provozieren.

Aber du findest es warscheinlich gut das er das Niveau der Konsolen Spieler herunterzieht. 
Und Konsolen waren mal FTW da muss ich dir zustimmen.. zu Playstation 1 Zeiten.


----------



## Xrais (13. April 2014)

Mag sein das Miez etwas übertreibt aber im grunde hat er absolut recht.
Kla ist der PC noch nicht tot aber er ist weit weg von 2000 und hat die goldenen Jahre schon lange hinter sich, die meißten maulen hier doch nur rum weil sie wissen das er recht hat.
Das Beispiel mit Crysis von 2007 als letztes exclusiv game  sagt doch alles.
AAA Spiele sind eher sowas wie God of War,Uncharted,Last of Us,Beyound usw aber sowas kann man als pcler natürlich nicht kennen, da wird schon ne müllige mod gehypt damit man über die runden kommt 
Wenn Naughty Dog auf der E³ ihr neues Spiel präsentiert, dürft ihr wieder neiden.Oder das mit 1 Milliarde in einer Woche bei GTAV auf Konsolen , sowas wirds auf PC nie geben ,lieber grafik mod die xte das reicht ja für euer betuchtes verlangen


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Meinen letzten PC hab ich vor 7 Jahren gekauft. Wie bin ich froh nicht sämtliche HW wechseln zu müssen wenn wieder mal ein next-gen-PC auf dem Markt kommt. Ups, den Trick gibt's ja bei PC net, und selbst wenn ich mal Aufrüsten muss hab ich die Kohle dafür locker an der HW gespart.  Dann bleibt er auch abwärtskompatibel, Gruß an PS4 u. xBox one - ihr könnt atm. nicht mal das.


7 Jahre ohne aufrüsten? 
Wie ist das denn so mit DX11?


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und Konsolen waren mal FTW da muss ich dir zustimmen.. zu Playstation 1 Zeiten.


Nö, SNES Rules!


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn so mit DX11?


 
Das ist nicht das Problem, eher dass irgendwann sogar die billigsten Konsolenports irgendwie nicht mehr so recht laufen wollen.

K.a. woran das liegt, die Leistung wäre ja eigentlich da.


----------



## Suebafux (13. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und Konsolen waren mal FTW da muss ich dir zustimmen.. zu Playstation 1 Zeiten.


Richtig. Die hat sich ja nicht umsonst jahrelang gehalten. In Zeiten wo sie auf den Markt kam, waren PC noch extrem teuer und hatten auch noch nicht die Leistung, besonders bei Spielen. Selbst die PS2 war anfangs noch wirklich günstig im Vergleich zu einen PC (besonders wenn man nur Spielen wollte), das hat sich aber kurz darauf grundlegend geändert, als der PC und seine Bauteile 'Massenware' wurde.




Nailgun schrieb:


> 7 Jahre ohne aufrüsten?
> Wie ist das denn so mit DX11?
> 
> Nö, SNES Rules!


Hab ich wo geschrieben 'ohne Aufrüsten'?
Es ging um die 'eingebrochenen Verkaufsszahlen am PC', welche natürlich sind. Kaum ein Gamer kauft sich einen PC, er kauft Bauteile.
Wie schon gepostet
Die Zukunft des PCs: Oculus-Gründer, Chris Roberts und andere über DirectX 12, 4K, High-End-Hardware


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Dann solltest du dich anders ausdrücken, denn aus dem Kontext war das abzuleiten.


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Mag sein das Miez etwas übertreibt aber im grunde hat er absolut recht.
> Kla ist der PC noch nicht tot aber er ist weit weg von 2000 und hat die goldenen Jahre schon lange hinter sich, die meißten maulen hier doch nur rum weil sie wissen das er recht hat.
> Das Beispiel mit Crysis von 2007 als letztes exclusiv game  sagt doch alles.
> AAA Spiele sind eher sowas wie God of War,Uncharted,Last of Us,Beyound usw aber sowas kann man als pcler natürlich nicht kennen, da wird schon ne müllige mod gehypt damit man über die runden kommt
> Wenn Naughty Dog auf der E³ ihr neues Spiel präsentiert, dürft ihr wieder neiden.Oder das mit 1 Milliarde in einer Woche bei GTAV auf Konsolen , sowas wirds auf PC nie geben ,lieber grafik mod die xte das reicht ja für euer betuchtes verlangen


 
Stimmt deswegen wurde er auch schon wieder gesperrt


----------



## Festplatte (13. April 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit Crysis von 2007 als letztes exclusiv game  sagt doch alles.



Das haben wir mittlerweile wohl oft genug wiederlegt.


----------



## HomeboyST (13. April 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Mag sein das Miez etwas übertreibt aber im grunde hat er absolut recht.
> Kla ist der PC noch nicht tot aber er ist weit weg von 2000 und hat die goldenen Jahre schon lange hinter sich, die meißten maulen hier doch nur rum weil sie wissen das er recht hat.
> Das Beispiel mit Crysis von 2007 als letztes exclusiv game  sagt doch alles.
> AAA Spiele sind eher sowas wie God of War,Uncharted,Last of Us,Beyound usw aber sowas kann man als pcler natürlich nicht kennen, da wird schon ne müllige mod gehypt damit man über die runden kommt
> Wenn Naughty Dog auf der E³ ihr neues Spiel präsentiert, dürft ihr wieder neiden.Oder das mit 1 Milliarde in einer Woche bei GTAV auf Konsolen , sowas wirds auf PC nie geben ,lieber grafik mod die xte das reicht ja für euer betuchtes verlangen



Crysis von 2007 letztes Exclusiv Game ? 
Der PC hat mehr "exlusive´s" als sämtliche Konsolen zusammen. ( Den ganzen Indie und Kickstarter Markt nichtmal mit einbezogen )

Goldenen Jahre hinter sich ? Nur mal zur Info, der "gaming PC" hat auch die Jahre der "überlegenen" Konsolen überlebt. 
PS1/2 zeiten. Da waren die Konsolen wirklich dem Gaming PC vorraus. Der PC steht heute besser den je da. ( Sagen auch die HW Hersteller ala Nvidia usw. ) Dafür hat die aktuelle Konsolengeneration Ihr eigenes getan. 
Auf dem PC reden wir heute von 4k. Die Konsolen "neusten" packen nicht ein AAA Titel auf Full HD @60 FPS @ Low. ( und wir reden von ner 2 Mega Pixel Auflösung ) 

Oder weshalb stürmen die ganzen Indie und Kickstarter Entwickler auf die PC Plattform statt der "Next gen Konsolen" ? 

Aber ja. GTA hat sich über 1 Mrd. mal verkauft. Was sagt uns das ? Das man mit mehr Kohle für das Marketing als für das Game an sich das Maximale aus den Konsoleros
raus holen kann. Natürlich darf sich dann keiner erlauben das Spiel schlecht zu reden trotz der ganzen Technik defizite und Ruckel orgien wenn etwas mehr Verkehr herrscht. 

Und zu den ganzen AAA Titeln, ist dir schon mal aufgefallen das jedes 3te Game auf den Konsolen zu einem AAA gehypet wird ? 
Woher kommt das nur. Selbst das billgste Schlauchlevel Game bekommt ein AAA.. 
Ein Schelm könnte das auf die mangelnde Auswahl an Games zurückführen und da "Muss" es ja Kracher geben. 
Deshalb fokussieren sich auch so massiv die Verkaufszahlen auf einzelne Games. Gibt ja kaum welche und downgrade Kompatibilität 
kommt im Wortschatz eines Konsoleros ja gar nicht vor, lieber holt man sich für nen Obulus das Game nochmal.. ( z.b. BF4 um von PS3 auf PS4 zu switchen ) 
und das schlimmste, für die ist das vollkommen ok. 
Die Spielerzahlen auf dem PC ( Welche in Anzahl deutlich mehr sind ) verlaufen sich nur weitläufiger durch das schier unüberschaubare Angebot von Spielen. 
Dazu kommt noch das (weil es ohne Probleme möglich ist) alte Perlen immer noch gut "bespielt" werden. 
( Z.b. ein C&C von 1996, da findest du immer noch Online Server die Laufen und bespielt werden. Oder ein BF2 von 2005 hat immer noch tausende Gamer. ) 

Also bitte troll nicht genau so rum wie Miz. 

P.S. Mit COD Verkaufszahlen zu glänzen ist eher Peinlich für Konsoleros. BF´ler sagen ja auch nicht das sich diese Reihe besser auf dem PC statt der Konsolen verkauft hat. 
( Natürlich erst ab dem Zeitpunkt an dem BF auch Konsolenversionen auf den Markt schmiss und EA somit die nächste Spieleserie quasi an die Wand fährt.. 
( Gameplaytechnisch durch immer mehr Anpassung auf den "casual Konsolenspieler"  )

Für mich bleibt ne Konsole das was Sie wirklich ist. Nichts halbes, nicht ganzes. 
"ganz nettes" Gaming für nen schmalen Preis und der Usuabillity. 
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Hm, die PS4 ist die erste Konsole von Sony, auf der ältere Spiele überhaupt nicht laufen und bei Nintendo gibt es immer noch die Abwärtskompatiblität. 
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass es auf der PS4 momentan mehr Indies als AAA-Titel gibt, aber das müsste ich erst mal überprüfen, nur ist da die PS3 sehr gut versorgt. 

Da ich momentan über 200 Spiele noch spielen muss und nicht mal alles was mich interessiert zu Hause habe, denke ich schon irgendwie, dass es genügend Spiele für Konsolen gibt, aber ich kann mich auch irren. 
Außer den typischen PC-Genres wie Strategie, MMOs und Adventures ist nämlich alles gut vertreten.

Ich käme aber nie auf die Idee zu behaupten, dass es am PC kaum Games gibt, nur weil es fast keine Beat'emUps und größere Jump&Runs gibt. Sind ja nicht unbedingt Genres für den PC.


----------



## Caun (14. April 2014)

Naja auf der PS3 liefen auch nur auf der ersten 60GB version ps2 games  und die war schnell weg..
Man kann aber auch übern ps store viele alte klassiker kaufen
Aber wäre schon geil nativ ps2 und ps1 games zocken könnte,  allerdings   bringt das wirklich neue käufer ?  Und wenn überhaupt lohnt sich der aufwand denn schließlich kommt auch noch PS Now


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2014)

Man hatte zumindest am Anfang die Möglichkeit, alte Games auf der PS3 zu zocken und auf der neuesten Wii laufen auch keine Gamecube-Spiele mehr. 
Übrigens wird niemand gezwungen, seine Alte zu verkaufen.


----------



## Caun (14. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man hatte zumindest am Anfang die Möglichkeit, alte Games auf der PS3 zu zocken und auf der neuesten Wii laufen auch keine Gamecube-Spiele mehr.
> Übrigens wird niemand gezwungen, seine Alte zu verkaufen.


 
Nein hatte ich nicht,  ich sollte uum geburtstag eine PS3 bekommen, haha  paar tage bevor mein Vater sie kaufen wollte waren alle 60GB weg und ich bekam nur eine 40GB  xD
oh man das ist nun schon fast 7 Jahre her krass


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2014)

Das war dann aber nicht am Anfang. 
Meine 60GB Fat hat jetzt mein Bruder.


----------



## Caun (14. April 2014)

Also März 2007 kam die ps3   und oktober war die 60GB weg ^^ 
Kann man sich nun denken wie man will  
Aber  muss sagen  das einzige game was ich gern von der ps3/2 auf der ps4 zocken würde wäre God of war   und  the last of us  hat sich ja erledigt


----------



## openworldgamer (15. April 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Mag sein das Miez etwas übertreibt aber im grunde hat er absolut recht.
> Kla ist der PC noch nicht tot aber er ist weit weg von 2000 und hat die goldenen Jahre schon lange hinter sich, die meißten maulen hier doch nur rum weil sie wissen das er recht hat.
> Das Beispiel mit Crysis von 2007 als letztes exclusiv game  sagt doch alles.
> AAA Spiele sind eher sowas wie God of War,Uncharted,Last of Us,Beyound usw aber sowas kann man als pcler natürlich nicht kennen, da wird schon ne müllige mod gehypt damit man über die runden kommt
> Wenn Naughty Dog auf der E³ ihr neues Spiel präsentiert, dürft ihr wieder neiden.Oder das mit 1 Milliarde in einer Woche bei GTAV auf Konsolen , sowas wirds auf PC nie geben ,lieber grafik mod die xte das reicht ja für euer betuchtes verlangen



Unsinn,der PC hat mehr Exklusivtitel als die Konsole,v.a. durch diverse Indie Entwickler. Hat deine tolle Konsole 7 Days To Die? Hat sie Stanley Parable? Hat sie Gone Home? Hat sie ArmA? Hat sie DayZ? Hat deine Konsole Stalker? etc.
Die Konsole hat auch sehr gute Exklusivtitel,keine Frage,aber das heißt nicht,dass der PC keine guten Exklusivtitel hat. 
"Müllige Mod"? Wenn du mal wüsstest was es für geniale Mods gibt... Neidisch weil es sowas nicht auf Konsole gibt? Schau dir mal ein paar Mods zu GTA oder Skyrim an und dann sag nochmal "Müllige Mod"...
Ich gebe zu (ich bin ja nicht so uneinsichtig wie du...),dass Entwickler auf Konsolen einen höheren Umsatz erzielen,was aber nicht heißt,dass sie auf PC keinen Umsatz machen,weil wenn es so wäre,würden Entwickler wohl keine Spiele für den PC veröffentlichen.


----------



## Caun (15. April 2014)

Ganz einfach :
PS3 ist besser als die Xbox360
Ps4 besser als Xbox One
allerdings
Xbox 360 ist besser als PS4
Xbox one ist besser als PS3

und natürlich ist Next-Gen besser als Last-Gen

alle zufrieden ?


----------



## Knappknacks (15. April 2014)

auf jeden fall PC wobei Konsolen manchmal ganz chillig sind wenn man krank im bett liegt weil man echt alles mit nem Controller steuern kann.
Naja. Ich versuche immer mit Steam Big Picture so gut wie möglich klar zu kommen


----------



## Festplatte (15. April 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> und natürlich ist Next-Gen besser als Last-Gen



Es gibt keine Next-Gen, das wären die PS6 oder die übernächste XBox. Die PS5/etc. sind ungefähr jetzt gerade aktuell und beim Release in ~6 Jahren bereits veraltet.

Im Vergleich zum PC sind die PS4 und X1 bereits wieder Last-Gen und mit sowas dürfen sich die Konsoleros jetzt 5-6 Jahre lang rumschlagen. 



Caun schrieb:


> Ganz einfach :
> PS3 ist besser als die Xbox360
> Ps4 besser als Xbox One
> allerdings
> ...



Die X360 besser als die PS4?  Du hast übrigens das "Und der PC schlägt wie immer alles" vergessen.


----------



## ryzen1 (15. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Next-Gen, das wären die PS6 oder die übernächste xBox.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum PC sind die PS4 und X1 bereits wieder Last-Gen und mit sowas dürfen sich die Konsoleros jetzt 5-6 Jahre lang rumschlagen.


 
Next Gen heißt einfach nächste Generation. Die PS4 und Xbone sind eben die nächste Konsolengeneration. Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens das "Und der PC schlägt wie immer alles" vergessen.


 
quatsch, der Atari 2600 macht sie alle platt 



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Next Gen heißt einfach nächste Generation. Die PS4 und Xbone sind eben die nächste Konsolengeneration. Was ist daran falsch?



Imo die tatsache dass sie schon auf dem markt sind, weshalb sie für mich jedenfalls nicht mehr next, sondern current wären. Next Gen wäre für mich alles, was nach der aktuellen Generation kommt, sprich alle Konsolen der 9. Generation.


----------



## Marule (15. April 2014)

Next Gen ist ein noch nicht Releasete Gen


----------



## REv0X (15. April 2014)

Wenn man alles auf die Goldwaage legt vielleicht, wenn man sich etwas Gedanken drüber macht dann merkt man das "Nextgen" auch jetzt noch Sinn macht.
Im Grunde sind es nichts anderes als Werbebegriffe und die neuen Konsolen sind nunmal die "nächste Generation" und das seit über zwei Jahren. In 2 oder 3 Jahren kann man sicherlich drüber reden, aber im Moment ist NextGen zur Unterscheidung doch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Caun (15. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Next-Gen, das wären die PS6 oder die übernächste xBox.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum PC sind die PS4 und X1 bereits wieder Last-Gen und mit sowas dürfen sich die Konsoleros jetzt 5-6 Jahre lang rumschlagen.
> 
> Die X360 besser als die PS4?  Du hast übrigens das "Und der PC schlägt wie immer alles" vergessen.


Haha biste mir auf den leim gegangen


----------



## Suebafux (15. April 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Next Gen heißt einfach nächste Generation. Die PS4 und Xbone sind eben die nächste Konsolengeneration. Was ist daran falsch?


Next Gen ist in diesen Fall eine reine Werbebezeichnung die andeuten will das es etwas besonders modernes ist (was es aber nicht ist). PS4 und Xbox one sind eben nicht die nächste Konsolengeneration, es ist die jetzige. Sie waren next Gen als noch PS3 und xbox 360 aktuell waren.
Die nächste Generation ist naturgemäß noch nicht auf dem Markt und wenn es dann so weit ist, sind sie augenblicklich jetzt-Gen


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2014)

Also hätte The Next Gen(eration) nie gezeigt werden dürfen.


----------



## DrDii3t (15. April 2014)

Doch, aber nach dem Release im Endkundenmarkt dürfte "Next-Gen" nicht mehr so gebraucht werden! Nun ist es ein Werbemittel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2014)

Und ich dachte, ich sei hier unter Nerds.


----------



## DrDii3t (15. April 2014)




----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2014)

TOG vor TNG, aber Picard vor Kirk. 
So, BTT.


----------



## Caun (16. April 2014)

Also war die PS4 in USA current-gen während sie in europa noch zwei wochen next-gen war  mmmh


----------



## Nessajah86 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zu Hause einen PC und eine XBOX 360,
ich bevorzuge auf jeden fall den PC! Vielseitig einsetzbar.
Ich würde auch auf jeden fall keine XBOX mehr kaufen (nicht mal geschenkt),
alleine schon, wenn man einen LIVE-GOLD Account für 5€ im Monat bezahlen muss um im Internet(das ich ja eh bezahle) Zocken zu dürfen.....
..oder den Internet Explorer verwenden zu dürfen, da hört es bei mir auf.

Cool ist natürlich die Konsole, wenn ein paar Kumpels da sind und man zu 4. Daddeln kann ohne dass jeder seinen Rechner mitbringen muss.
Da gibt es aber wieder ein Veto dazu: Es gibt kaum noch gute Spiele, die man mit 2-4 Spielern auf  einem Bildschrim Zocken kann.

Also geht mein Punkt ganz klar an den PC. 
Was  ich von der XBOX 360 übernommen habe ist der Controller. Der ist klasse und funktioniert super am PC mit dem Wirelessadapter.
Wenn jemand einen Controller sucht, kann ich den nur wärmstens empfehlen. *g*


Weiterer Punkt: Ein guter Rechner vorrausgesetzt kann man auch über Emulatoren die Games zocken, die es nicht für PC gibt!


----------



## Caun (4. Juni 2014)

Nessajah86 schrieb:


> Weiterer Punkt: Ein guter Rechner vorrausgesetzt kann man auch über Emulatoren die Games zocken, die es nicht für PC gibt!



Gibts schon.ps360  emus aufm pc ? :O


----------



## Hav0k (4. Juni 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Gibts schon.ps360  emus aufm pc ? :O


Wohl kaum, wenn selbst PS2/Gamecube-Emulatoren instabil laufen, und recht potente Hardware brauchen.
PS3-Spiele wird man am PC nie ordentlich emulieren können, weil die Konsole eine ganz andere Architektur hat als PCs.
Und Emulatoren sind btw auch illegal.


----------



## Arvanor (4. Juni 2014)

PC rules sag ich nur. Ich hatte zwar auch diverse Konsolen aber PC ist und bleibt imo einfach besser.


----------



## Caun (4. Juni 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, wenn selbst PS2/Gamecube-Emulatoren instabil laufen, und recht potente Hardware brauchen.
> PS3-Spiele wird man am PC nie ordentlich emulieren können, weil die Konsole eine ganz andere Architektur hat als PCs.
> Und Emulatoren sind btw auch illegal.



Jop      deshalb hab mich gewundert  über die obrige aussage


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, wenn selbst PS2/Gamecube-Emulatoren instabil laufen, und recht potente Hardware brauchen.
> PS3-Spiele wird man am PC nie ordentlich emulieren können, weil die Konsole eine ganz andere Architektur hat als PCs.
> Und Emulatoren sind btw auch illegal.


 
*"PS2/Gamecube-Emulatoren instabil laufen"* --> nein sie laufen gut.
*"PS3-Spiele wird man am PC nie ordentlich emulieren können, weil die Konsole eine ganz andere Architektur hat als PCs."* --> wie bei bisher jeder Konsole ist die Architektur anders aufgebaut als am PC, in 5 Jahren wird das kein Problem mehr sein.
*"Und Emulatoren sind btw auch illegal.*" --> sind sie nicht, es handelt sich um eine Grauzone.....abspielen von raubkopierten/heruntergeladenen Spielen ist illegal, wenn du originalspiele deiner Sammlung damit laufen lässt ist das kein Problem.

Grüße


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *"Und Emulatoren sind btw auch illegal.*" --> sind sie nicht, es handelt sich um eine Grauzone.....abspielen von raubkopierten/heruntergeladenen Spielen ist illegal, wenn du originalspiele deiner Sammlung damit laufen lässt ist das kein Problem.



Ich vermute einfach mal das max 20% der Leute die mit Emulatoren zocken das Spiel tatsächlich für Konsole X besitzen.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2014)

@Rizzard

Was die Aussage: "Emulatoren sind illegal...." nicht richtiger macht.


----------



## Hav0k (4. Juni 2014)

Für die Korinthenkacker:
90% aller Emulatoren-User nutzen diese illegal, weil sie illegale ROM's aus dem Netz verwenden, und keine selbsterstellten ISO's von (ihren) Original-Spielen.
Sowas als Vorteil für den PC aufzuführen, halte ich für äußerst fragwürdig.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juni 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *"PS3-Spiele wird man am PC nie ordentlich emulieren können, weil die Konsole eine ganz andere Architektur hat als PCs."* --> wie bei bisher jeder Konsole ist die Architektur anders aufgebaut als am PC, in 5 Jahren wird das kein Problem mehr sein.


 
Obs mit 5 Jahren getan sein wird ist ein bisschen fraglich, denn Cell zu emulieren ist nicht gerade einfach. Vor allem die Funktion, dass der Prozessor den Grafikchip bei seinen Berechnungen unterstützen kann, dürfte das Problem nicht gerade vereinfachen. Ich denke, es wird länger dauern, aber bestimmt nicht nie der Fall sein.


----------



## acc (4. Juni 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Für die Korinthenkacker:
> 90% aller Emulatoren-User nutzen diese illegal, weil sie illegale ROM's aus dem Netz verwenden, und keine selbsterstellten ISO's von (ihren) Original-Spielen.
> Sowas als Vorteil für den PC aufzuführen, halte ich für äußerst fragwürdig.


 
für dich korinthenkacker (obwohl trifft es eigentlich nicht zu): das macht die emulatoren per se nicht illegal, problematisch wird es erst, wenn copyrightgeschützte fremdsoftware mit eingebaut wird.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juni 2014)

PCs und Konsolen haben beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile, ich nutze beides, ich hab noch keine Next-Gen Konsole aber es folgen wahrscheinlich beide Kisten.


----------



## Hav0k (5. Juni 2014)

Der beste PC bringt mir nichts wenn dort kein NHL, Madden, PGA Tour, Top Spin Tennis, MLB The Show, The Last of Us, Uncharted, Destiny, GTA etc. rauskommt.
Andersrum bringt mir eine Konsole nichts, wenn ich am liebsten sowas wie Dota 2, LoL, WoW oder andere typische PC-Games spiele.
Ich persönlich würde ALLE PC-Spiele liegen lassen für ein paar Stunden The Last of Us, ganz einfach weil es emotional berührt, wunderschön ist, usw.
Solche Spiele suche ich am PC vergeblich. Dort hat man das Gefühl, es kommen nur noch MOBA/MMO/Indie/Browser-Games auf den Markt. AAA-Exclusives fehlen total.
Am PC steht imo der Wettkampf immer im Vordergrund - ich sehe in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur Shooter-Spieler, die zocken alle Counter Strike GO, Battlefield, CoD etc.
und man hört die ständig nur fluchen und rumschimpfen. Richtig genießen können die ein Spiel nicht mehr, wenn man mich fragt. Dort zählt einfach immer nur der nächste
Frag, der nächste Header, der nächste Sieg. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit Konsolen und Padsteuerung aufgewachsen bin, Maus&Tastatur verbinde ich mit dem Büro und mit Arbeit.
Damit will ich gar nicht spielen. Lieber gemütlich auf der Couch zocken - ich sitze eh schon 8 Stunden täglich im Büro.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juni 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Der beste PC bringt mir nichts wenn dort kein NHL, Madden, PGA Tour, Top Spin Tennis, MLB The Show, The Last of Us, Uncharted, Destiny, GTA etc. rauskommt.
> Andersrum bringt mir eine Konsole nichts, wenn ich am liebsten sowas wie Dota 2, LoL, WoW oder andere typische PC-Games spiele.



Weshalb beide ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben



> Ich persönlich würde ALLE PC-Spiele liegen lassen für ein paar Stunden The Last of Us, ganz einfach weil es emotional berührt, wunderschön ist, usw.
> Solche Spiele suche ich am PC vergeblich. Dort hat man das Gefühl, es kommen nur noch MOBA/MMO/Indie/Browser-Games auf den Markt. AAA-Exclusives fehlen total.



Nicht total, aber sie machen sich seit PS360 Zeiten eher rar, das stimmt.

Ich würde ALLE Konsolenspiele liegen lassen für ein Grand Strategy Spiel à la Hearts of Iron oder ein schönes Klassisches Rollenspiel à la Wizardry oder Might & Magic (wer diese Serien noch kennt... sind ja schon etwas älter ^^). Ersteres findet man nur am PC und letzteres immer seltener, wenn überhaupt noch.



> Am PC steht imo der Wettkampf immer im Vordergrund - ich sehe in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur Shooter-Spieler, die zocken alle Counter Strike GO, Battlefield, CoD etc.
> und man hört die ständig nur fluchen und rumschimpfen. Richtig genießen können die ein Spiel nicht mehr, wenn man mich fragt. Dort zählt einfach immer nur der nächste
> Frag, der nächste Header, der nächste Sieg.



Das kommt imo sehr auf das Genre an. Wie du schon angemerkt hast, sind Shooter sehr Wettkampflastig sobald sie einen Multiplayer haben - und den haben ja fast alle Shooter. Bei den meisten anderen Genres ist dies allerdings bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt, wenn überhaupt vorhanden.



> Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit Konsolen und Padsteuerung aufgewachsen bin, Maus&Tastatur verbinde ich mit dem Büro und mit Arbeit.
> Damit will ich gar nicht spielen. Lieber gemütlich auf der Couch zocken - ich sitze eh schon 8 Stunden täglich im Büro.


 
Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich keinen Bürojob wollte


----------



## REv0X (6. Juni 2014)

Stimmt schon, es gibt natürlich auch sehr geile Spiele auf dem PC. Nur werden die meisten Spielreihen, welche ich sehr gerne gezockt habe, eher eingestellt und nicht fortgeführt und es kommt dafür fast nur noch Dreck danach.
Und wenn das nicht passiert dann gibt es meistens einen schlechter Nachfolger, der fast nur noch den Namen mit dem Spiel von früher gemeinsam hat.
Man spricht immer von Genre-Vielfalt und den meisten exclusive Spielen am PC, nur sind die meisten davon einfach nur schlecht, völlig verbuggt oder Indies und die wirklich großen und erfolgreichen Spiele vertreten auch nur einige wenige Genres, dafür finden sich dort dann einige Ableger.
Ich hab als ich mir meinen PC neu gekauft hatte mal nach richtigen guten Spielen mit wirklich Topgrafik gesucht, ich glaube da kam nicht mal 10 Stück zusammen die mir wirklich gefallen haben und Grafik weit über Konsolenniveau geboten haben.
Da wird dann von High-End Grafik und 4k gesprochen und die meisten spielen WOW, LOL oder Shooter in einer Auflösung auf PS3 Niveau. Mir wird da immer viel zu sehr übertrieben, ich kann nicht behaupten das sich meine GTX780 wirklich gelohnt hat, die meisten Spiele hätte wohl auch die GTX560TI noch gestemmt.
Für z.B. ein richtig gutes, neues Age of Empires würde ich die PS4 sofort stehen lassen und wieder auf dem PC zocken, nur ist in den letzten Jahren eins erschienen? Nö, das einzige was kam war so eine HD Edition, welche man mit Mods auch schon erreichen konnte.


----------



## Hav0k (6. Juni 2014)

Perfekt die Situation beschrieben. Ich würde nie sagen, dass ein bestimmtes System "besser" ist als das andere, weil es viel zu viele Faktoren gibt.
Aber am PC enttäuschen mich mittlerweile zu viele Dinge, weswegen ich schon lange zu 99% auf Konsole spiele. Ich hab damals einen wirklich guten PC zusammengestellt,
als die GTX 600er-Reihe erschienen ist (i7-2600K, 8GB RAM, GTX 670), und heute läuft auf diesem 850€ teuren Rechner im Prinzip kein neues Spiel mehr ordentlich.
Aktuelles Beispiel: Watch Dogs. Das kann ich auf meinem System in 1080p, ohne Kantenglättung, und mittleren Details zocken. Und selbst in diesen Settings ruckelt das Spiel
unaufhörlich vor sich hin (von den diversen Abstürzen ganz zu schweigen..) Auf meiner PS4 läuft das Spiel in hohen Settings, und butterweich über den Screen - und ich hatte
noch keinen einzigen Absturz. Da war für mich klar: PC wird nicht mehr aufgerüstet, und bis zum Erscheinen der PS5 auf der PS4 gezockt.

Richtige exklusive Grafik-Kracher gibt es eigentlich gar nicht mehr, vor allem wenn einem Shooter nicht (mehr) interessieren.
Arma3 oder DayZ werden hier gerne genannt, aber das sind für mich keine Grafik-Kracher in dem Sinne, sondern Online-MP-Titel mit Open World und horrenden Anforderungen.
Bin ja gespannt was aus dem Projekt wird, was MS gerade groß rausposaunt, nämlich dass man den PC stärken will. Vor allem auf die Qualität der Spiele bin ich gespannt.
Ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich nur das Schlimmste (F2P bzw. Pay to win), und nicht im Ansatz einen Strategie-Kracher wie damals die AoE-Teile oder C&C-Teile...


----------



## KrHome (6. Juni 2014)

REv0X schrieb:


> ...und Grafik weit über Konsolenniveau geboten haben.
> Da wird dann von High-End Grafik und 4k gesprochen und die meisten spielen WOW, LOL oder Shooter in einer Auflösung auf PS3 Niveau. Mir wird da immer viel zu sehr übertrieben


 Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar diese Aussagen. 

In 720p spiele ich seit 2005 (Kauf meines ersten TFTs mit 1280x1024) nicht mehr. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt waren für mich interpolierte Auflösungen, wie sie auf den Konsolen an der Tagesordnung sind, aufgrund der extremen Matschoptik ein absolutes NoGo. Hinzu kommt dass ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr ohne AntiAliasing spiele, weil mir das konsolische Geflimmer die komplette Immersion zerstört. Da hole ich lieber nochmal das MegaDrive aus dem Keller als mir die Optik der PS360 zu geben (und das meine ich toternst!).

Ein Guild Wars 2 (MMO!) maxed out (gute Texturen, OGSSAA) sieht besser als jedes Konsolenspiel aus, einfach weil es eine absolut saubere augenfreundliche Optik bietet. Das verstehen viele PC Spieler unter guter Grafik und nicht irgendwelche zusätzlichen Effekte. Ich glaube über diese Fehlinterpretation vieler Konsolenspieler diskutieren wir in 10 Jahren noch.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juni 2014)

Das der PC bessere Bildqualität liefert wird auch keiner bestreiten.
Und wer höhere Anforderungen an BQ stellt ist am PC immer besser dran.


----------



## Razor2408 (6. Juni 2014)

OGSSAA + SGSSAA kann man doch bei neuen Spielen sowieso total vergessen. Mit alten Titel mag das funktionieren, aber z.B. Watch Dogs läuft nicht mal mit SMAA flüssig - und das auf einem aktuellen PC mit i7 Prozzi + GTX 780. Wenn man Watch Dogs am PC komplett ohne Flimmern spielen will (für mich ab ca. 4xSGSSAA), braucht man mindestens 2x Titan Black im SLI - Kostenpunkt nur für die GPUs ca. 1600€, plus den Rest. Und selbst dann hat man keine konstanten 60fps.


----------



## REv0X (7. Juni 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar diese Aussagen.
> 
> In 720p spiele ich seit 2005 (Kauf meines ersten TFTs mit 1280x1024) nicht mehr. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt waren für mich interpolierte Auflösungen, wie sie auf den Konsolen an der Tagesordnung sind, aufgrund der extremen Matschoptik ein absolutes NoGo. Hinzu kommt dass ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr ohne AntiAliasing spiele, weil mir das konsolische Geflimmer die komplette Immersion zerstört. Da hole ich lieber nochmal das MegaDrive aus dem Keller als mir die Optik der PS360 zu geben (und das meine ich toternst!).
> 
> Ein Guild Wars 2 (MMO!) maxed out (gute Texturen, OGSSAA) sieht besser als jedes Konsolenspiel aus, einfach weil es eine absolut saubere augenfreundliche Optik bietet. Das verstehen viele PC Spieler unter guter Grafik und nicht irgendwelche zusätzlichen Effekte. Ich glaube über diese Fehlinterpretation vieler Konsolenspieler diskutieren wir in 10 Jahren noch.


 
Nein verstehen viele PC Spieler nicht, warum muss es bei den meisten sonst immer Ultra sein? Eigentor sag ich nur.
Und das Argument mit der "kompletten Immersion" immer *Gähn*, mal schauen was danach als Argument für den PC herhalten muss, irgendwas wird sich schon finden lassen.
Das mit den "Shooter in einer Auflösung auf PS3 Niveau" bezog sich natürlich auf den E-Sport Bereich, bei WoW oder LoL dürfte das anders sein. Trotzdem bieten diese Spiele keine gute Grafik und sind trotzdem erfolgreicher als die meisten anderen PC Spiele. Als Argument für die PC kommt hier dann immer: Bessere Grafik. Von der Bildqualität selber redet ja gar keiner. Auf dem großen TV aber auch prinzipiell unwichtiger als auf dem kleiner Monitor, wo man unmittelbar davor sitzt.
Und was für die ein NoGo ist hat doch überhaupt nichts mit meinen Aussagen zu tun?


----------



## Wired (9. Juni 2014)

REv0X schrieb:


> Das mit den "Shooter in einer Auflösung auf PS3 Niveau" bezog sich natürlich auf den E-Sport Bereich, bei WoW oder LoL dürfte das anders sein. Trotzdem bieten diese Spiele keine gute Grafik und sind trotzdem erfolgreicher als die meisten anderen PC Spiele. Als Argument für die PC kommt hier dann immer: Bessere Grafik.


 Nur das MMOs wegen ganz anderer Dinge ach sooooo erfolgreich sind wie Sie es sind(?) Diese Dinge haben mal nichts mit BQ und Co. zu tun.


----------



## REv0X (10. Juni 2014)

Bezweifelt keiner.
Du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht.


----------



## Wired (10. Juni 2014)

Hab durchaus schön verstanden worum es geht ~Grafik is nich alles~ was bringt mir ein Game welches Fotorealistische Grafik hat wenn die Storyline nicht vorhanden ist und das Gameplay Banane... aber hey, es sieht fantastisch gut aus!


----------



## Dellwin (11. Juni 2014)

Also ich als PC Spieler muss sagen, dass ich auf den ersten Eindruck meistens keinen Unterschied sehe zwischen der PC Grafik und der Konsolengrafik. Außerdem ist es auch leider so, dass es viele Spiele für die Konsole gibt, die leider auf dem PC nicht erscheinen. 

Dieses wären z. B. in kommender Zeit Mortal Kombat X, NHL und Madden 2015 von EA Sports,UFC, Final Fantasy Teile... 

Was mir aber auf dem PC deutlich besser gefällt, ist die Freiheit und die große Zahl der Möglichkeiten, die man hat. 

Für viele Spiele kann man sich einfach Mods etc installieren und PC Spiele auf die ich garnicht verzichten würde, wären der FSX, BF4 oder Strategie Spiele wie C&C, SUM2 +Edain Mod, Age of Empires... 

Was mich zudem bei den Konsolen abschreckt, sind z. B. die Online Gebühren bei der PS4 oder die Horror Preise für die Spiele. 
Da kann man z. B. nicht mal eben Fifa für 25€ aus einem Key Store...

Man kann eben mit nur einem System nicht alles haben.


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

Wie hier maßlos übertrieben wird, hihi...

*Ohne Zusatzkosten verbunden:*
Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass ein PC der genauso viel kostet, wie eine Konsole, eine schönere und schnellere Grafik bietet, bei gleichzeitig weniger Ausgaben für das Spiel. Man kann durchgehend 60FPS bei 1920x1080 Auflösung haben, da man die Grafikoptionen selbst einstellen kann und diese nicht vom Hersteller vorgegeben werden. Zudem haben die PS4 und XBone AMD Prozessoren und wie jeder weiß, ist die Spieleleistung der AMD CPUs mit denen von Intel nicht annähernd vergleichbar. Hinzu kommt, dass man die Hardware am PC einfach mal so übertakten und optimieren kann und somit noch mehr Leistung heraus hauen kann. Nicht umsonst fußen Konsolen auf der Strategie: "Minimaler Einsatz - Maximale Ausbeute"

Viele haben keinen blassen Schimmer und versuchen dann beim PC Anschaffungspreis z.B. immer wieder den Monitor mit hinein zu bringen oder so. Eine einfache Tastatur und Maus, um den PC einzurichten bekommt man schon um die 3-4€ pro Gerät (6-8€ insgesamt). Dabei kann man den PC genauso gut auch ins Wohnzimmer unter oder hinter den Fernseher stellen und mit genau den selben Controllern spielen, wie auf den Konsolen. Nur kann ich diese Controller auf dem PC noch zusätzlich individuell und frei belegen. Ich kann Fernsehen über den PC laufen lassen und profitiere damit von sämtlichen Bildverbesserungen und klaren Bildern, die Grafikkarten bieten. Ich habe auf dem PC aktuellen High-End-Sound, den ich, falls ich ihn denn überhaupt noch einstellen brauche so einstellen kann, dass er perfekt zum Raum und auf den halben Meter genau zu meiner Sitzposition passt. Ich kann Internet-TV und Streaming-Portale wie Twitch und YouTube im Wohnzimmer schauen. Ich kann den Fernseher mit meinem Handy oder Tablet als Fernbedienung nutzen. Ich kann die selben Spiele modifizieren, kostenlose Erweiterungen benutzen, wovon ich für viele Spiele eine Auswahl an mehreren zehn- bis hunderttausend Modifikationen habe und habe zusätzlich noch eine unendliche Auswahlmöglichkeit an Spielen, von denen man die Hälfte effektiv gar nicht an einer Konsole spielen könnte. Die gebotenen Spielegenres auf dem PC sind weitaus anspruchsvoller und tiefgründiger und auch für anspruchsvolle Spieler gedacht, egal ob jung oder alt - das sind völlig andere Dimensionen, die da auf dem PC zusammen kommen. Die Spiele sind günstiger, die meisten nur halb so teuer bis kostenlos, auf Portalen wie Steam, bei denen ich Spielehits sogar als Vollversion testen kann z.B. übers Wochenende. Ich kann über mehrere Fernseher gleichzeitig spielen. Ich kann gleichzeitig TV schauen oder Musik hören und nebenbei mit Leuten chatten oder ein Spiel spielen. Ich kann Multiplayer-Spiele gegen viel mehr Spieler spielen und kann auf Wunsch das beste High-End-Spielequipment, wie Hochpräzisions-Mäuse für Ballerspiele oder Joypads für Arcadespiele benutzen, die sonst nur auf Weltmeisterschaften und Co. von den Weltbesten Spielern überhaupt benutzt werden - dagegen sind einfache Mainstream-Gamepads, wie sie von den Konsolen-Herstellern verkauft werden ein Scheiß und ich kann diese zusätzlich miteinander kombinieren. Ich kann mir Makros machen, bei denen ich Tastenkombinationen und Bewegungen automatisieren kann, Dauerfeuer bei Waffen, die sonst nur Salven abgeben etc. Ich habe bis auf den Kabel- oder DSL-Anbieter keine zusätzlichen Kosten für Internetbenutzung. Ich kann beim PC einfach und günstig jedes einzelne Teil austauschen, verbessern, übertakten und reparieren. Ich kann Softwareprobleme und Spieleprobleme selbst lösen - bei Konsolen, muss ich auf ein Update warten. Ich kann am PC nicht nur spielen, sondern auch von zu Hause aus arbeiten. Konsolen und seine Spiele sind hauptsächlich für Kinder gedacht - auf dem PC gibt es Inhalte für Erwachsene. Es gibt Crowdfundingspiele und Crowdfunding-Geräte. Ich kann Emulatoren aller gängigen Konsolen (u.a. PS1/2, Gamecube, Wii, N64, S/NES, 3DS) und Betriebssysteme (u.a. Android, Linux) benutzen und somit auf eine noch viel immensere Spielesammlung zugreifen, unter denen es richtige Schmuckstücke gibt. Ich kann Briefe und Emails schreiben und abschicken. Ich kann Bestellungen machen. Ich kann mir kostenlose Filme anschauen (z.B. über YouTube/Google Movie). Ich kann eigene Spiele- und TS-Server einrichten und mit anderen über meinen eigenen Server spielen. Ich habe durchgehende Rückwärtskompatibilität und es kommt durchgehend neue Hardware heraus - nicht nur alle 5-7 Jahre, bei denen ich mir dann ein komplett neues Gerät kaufen muss und dann meistens alle Spiele die ich vorher gekauft habe, nicht mehr spielen kann. Bei Spielen für die es keinen Support mehr gibt (Updates), gibt es Community-Updates, die von den Spielern selbst verbessert werden (neue Aufgaben, neue Waffen etc.). Ich kann gleichzeitig alles professionell aufnehmen, ohne irgendwelche Zusatzkosten und kann die Videos danach zudem noch professionell bearbeiten. Ich kann meine eigenen Spiele schreiben (!) - egal welches Genre. Ich kann kostenlose Multiplayer-Spiele spielen, bei denen bis zu tausende Spieler in einer einzigen Massenschlacht pro Server zusammen treffen - eine Konsole wäre bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen hardwaretechnisch total überfordert.

*Mit Zusatzkosten verbunden:*
Ich kann über WLAN-Radios/Boxen in der gesamten Wohnung in jedem Raum meine Musik und was im Fernsehen läuft gleichzeitig hören und über WLAN Monitore überall in der Wohnung verteilen, zum Beispiel in der Dusche, um dort Internet-TV oder Filme zu schauen. Ich kann mir Filme über eine Online-Videothek anschauen. Ich kann schnelle SSD Festplatten benutzen und TeraByte im zweistellligen Bereich an HDD Festplatten haben. Ich kann maximale Grafik und Schnelligkeit überall bei nur wenig Mehrkosten haben, die am Ende aber immer noch günstiger sind - ungeachtet der Mehrleistung, die ich für mein Geld bekomme, und habe dann am Ende immer noch ein System, das schneller ist als die nächste Generation der Konsolen, weil Konsolen immer nur aus Low-Range-Komponenten entstehen. Ich kann quasi 2 Konsolen und seine teureren Spiele überspringen und dafür am Ende immer noch die selben Spiele spielen. 

Ich könnte noch Seiten lang Argumente hier hinein schreiben... Über diese ganzen Dinge denkt aber keiner drüber nach. Warum auch? Lieber maximales Geld zum Fenster heraus werfen für maximal wenig Leistung. Konsumenten merken fast nie, dass sie von vorn bis hinten beschissen werden - von sich selbst und der Industrie. Aber Menschenaffen denken halt nur im kleinen Rahmen und sind unverbesserlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

Tja, dann passt es ja, dass ich neben den Konsolen und dem TV auch ein Tablet und Smartphone habe, denn damit kann ich schon den Großteil erledigen. 
Welche Arcadesticks, die natürlich auch bei WMs verwendet werden, laufen denn am PC und wieso wird meistens der XBox-Controller am PC verwendet, wenn doch die Konsolen-Gamepads, im Vergleich zu denen beim PC, alle Crap sind?

Dass du Spiele für Erwachsene nur auf dem PC vermutest, zeigt nur, dass du nicht viele Spiele kennst und im Übrigen ist der PC die Casualplattform Nummer 1, denn von dort kommen diese Spiele ja. 

Übrig bleibt dann nur die Mehrleistung, die mit Mehrkosten bei der Hardware einhergehen, außer du siehst es als Vorteil, dass man die Grafik bei einem 400€ PC unter Konsolenniveau drehen kann, damit man 60 FPS bei 1080P hat, aber jeder wie er will. 

Außer für Games, die nur online erhältlich sind, bräuchte ich keinen Cent für Spiele ausgeben, da ich mir alles ausleihen kann, was wohl daran liegt, dass Konsoleros mehr Leute im RL kennen, dem Offline-MP sei Dank. 
Gratis ist dann immer noch günstiger als billig. ^^

Recht viele Gedanken hast du dir also nicht gemacht, aber das sind dann wohl die kleinen Bahnen. 

PS: Emulatoren sind normalerweise nur dann legal, wenn du das Spiel im Original besitzt.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2014)

@ D00msday

Deine (subjektive) Argumentation ist gut und schön, allerdings kann man sie genau so auch pro Konsolen führen.
Ob man auf den Konsolen oder dem PC spielt, und was für wen "besser" ist, muss - wie immer - jeder für sich entscheiden. Es gibt da keine absolute Wahrheit was "besser" ist.
Bei mit persönlich ist eines vollkommen sicher: Neben meinen High-End Gaming PC wird bald eine PS4 einziehen, denn ich mag die Sony Exklusivgames wie Uncharted oder The Last Of Us. Games, die übrigens nicht für Kinder, sondern für Erwachsene gemacht sind.
Und genau so sicher ist der Kauf eine WiiU sobald das neue Zelda erschienen ist. Dazu dann natürlich auch Mario und Mario Kart. Games, die zwar auf den ersten Blick einen kindlichen Charakter haben (Grafik), aber dennoch so unglaublich viel Spielspaß bieten, dass sie auch für Erwachsene jeden Cent doppelt und dreifach wert sind.
Ob PC oder Konsole ist mir persönlich vollkommen egal. Ich bin Gamer und ich möchte die besten Games genießen, egal auf welcher Plattform sie erscheinen.

Bin ich ein Menschenaffe wenn ich mir diese Konsolen kaufe (oder Konsolenkäufer im Allgemeinen)? Sicherlich nicht.
Werden ich und andere Käufer von den Konsolenherstellern "beschissen"? Mitnichten.



> Ich könnte noch Seiten lang Argumente hier hinein schreiben... Über diese ganzen Dinge denkt aber keiner drüber nach.



Deine sehr einseitige Argumentation zeigt, dass du umgekehrt letztlich auch nicht wesentlich mehr nachdenkst. Wer im Glashaus sitzt.....


----------



## Murdoch (15. Juni 2014)

Also wo bekomme ich einen kompletten pc für 400 eur wo ich die spiele in der gleichen Grafik wie auf der ps4 spielen kann? 
Soviel gibt man allein schon für die gpu aus.


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also wo bekomme ich einen kompletten pc für 400 eur wo ich die spiele in der gleichen Grafik wie auf der ps4 spielen kann?
> Soviel gibt man allein schon für die gpu aus.



Nicht ganz. Da spielen noch ein paar anderr Kriterien die Rolle außer Grafik!


----------



## CoreLHD (15. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also wo bekomme ich einen kompletten pc für 400 eur wo ich die spiele in der gleichen Grafik wie auf der ps4 spielen kann?
> Soviel gibt man allein schon für die gpu aus.


 
Du meinst in 900p 30 FPS? Das Schafft jeder 400 Euro PC. Sogar 1080p auf hoch geht damit meistens.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

Nein, wir reden hier von 60FPS bei 1080P in neuen Spielen und das für 400€.


----------



## torkol (15. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, wir reden hier von 60FPS bei 1080P in neuen Spielen und das für 400€.


 
Kann man nicht vergleichen, da man die etwas schlechtere Konsolen Grafik nicht auf dem PC einstellen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

Gibt es keinen Konsolenmod für solche PCs? 

Nö, wenn man alles runter dreht, laufen neue Games sicher mit den Einstellungen, aber das würde ich nicht als Vorteil für den PC zählen.


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, wir reden hier von 60FPS bei 1080P in neuen Spielen und das für 400€.



Auf der Ps4 sind momentan 80 Prozent aller Games unterhalb von 1080p und mit einem 30 FPS Lock.

Ein 420 - 450 Euro Rechner hat mehr individuelle Möglichkeiten, mehr Potential und mehr Leistung. Da spricht nichts für eine 'Next - Gen' Konsole. Hm 'Next Gen'. Ich nenne es ' Übersprungs-Gen', was anderes ist es nicht.


----------



## CoreLHD (15. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen Konsolenmod für solche PCs?
> 
> Nö, wenn man alles runter dreht, laufen neue Games sicher mit den Einstellungen, aber das würde ich nicht als Vorteil für den PC zählen.


 
Nein, es ist kein Vorteil. Ich wollte nur betonen, dass die Grafik auf einer Konsole nicht besser ist als auf einem gleichteurer PC, sondern fast identisch. Wir sind jetzt auch schon wieder eine Generation weiter als die Konsolen.


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> Du meinst in 900p 30 FPS? Das Schafft jeder 400 Euro PC. Sogar 1080p auf hoch geht damit meistens.



Jap, genauso ist es.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

80%?
Das mit den 30FPS ja, aber bei der Auflösung wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. 

Ist auch egal, da es irrelevant ist, was wie auf der PS4 läuft, da es um 60FPS bei 1080P für 400€ bei einem PC geht und das erreicht man bei neuen Spielen nur mit Abstrichen und dann kann ich mir ja gleich eine Konsole kaufen. 
Die Steuerung mal außen vor gelassen.

@CoreLHD
Ok, dann sollte sich jetzt mal einer nen 400€ PC und eine PS4 kaufen und schauen, wie die Grafik in den nächsten zwei Jahren auf beiden aussieht.


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Nenne mir GUTE UND NENNENSWERTE Games die auf der Ps4 mit 60 und 1080p laufen.

Es geht auch darum, welche Steuerung man bevorzugt und was man alles machen möchte. Ich als Pc Nutzer brauche mein Skype, mein ShadowPlay, mein TS, meim Google Crome und meine Maus sowie Tastatur, eine Ps4 kommt bei mir nicht in Frape, zumal ich bin dann sicher keine HTPVR kaufe für 150 Euro nur um dann darauf aufzunehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

Läuft Resogun mit 60 FPS? 
Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein und es gibt bis nächstes Jahr zu Weihnachten auch keinen Grund für mich, eine PS4 zu kaufen. 

Dass man bei anderen Ansprüchen als Games einen PC kauft, hat Cook ja vorhin schon erwähnt.


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Achso, okay. Den Beitrag hatte ich nicht gelesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

Außerdem werde ich vor der PS4 wohl ein Steamböxchen zusammen bauen. 
Ist leichter, als bei einer Konsole rum zu basteln.


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber ich blicke da mit SteamOS und den allgemeinen Möglichkeiten dieser Steam Box.


----------



## Murdoch (15. Juni 2014)

Im Endeffekt zählt nur eins.... 
Die Konsolen die hier sie meisten recht schlecht reden geben den Takt an auf die Markt....  

Die Spiele werden für die Konsolen entwickelt und die pc Umsetzung sind rotzige Ports. [emoji23]

Also Konsolen sind der Erfolg. Ich persönlich habe nen recht starken...  Ok mittlerweile etwas abgestaubten pc aber auch ne ps3. 

Beides hat für mich seine Daseinsberechtigung. Egoshooter gehen nur auf dem PC und Action und race nur auf der Konsole. 

Gäbe es 3x hd auf der Konsole und richtige Maus und Tastatur Unterstützung würde ich meinen PC verkaufen und nen Laptop zum arbeiten anschaffen.


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ D00msday
> 
> Deine (subjektive) Argumentation ist gut und schön, allerdings kann man sie genau so auch pro Konsolen führen.
> Ob man auf den Konsolen oder dem PC spielt, und was für wen "besser" ist, muss - wie immer - jeder für sich entscheiden. Es gibt da keine absolute Wahrheit was "besser" ist.
> ...


 
Wir sind alle Menschenaffen, hihi. 

Ich wollte ja auch niemandem die Illusionen oder den Spaß nehmen. Ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen, dass man Konsolen und PCs von der Leistung her überhaupt nicht vergleichen kann, bei gleichem Preis.

Von den Konsolenherstellern werden die Benutzer in dem Sinne beschissen, dass sie von vorn bis hinten mehr bezahlen müssen. Ob dies nun an der gebotenen Hardware oder der Software bzw. den Spielen liegt.

Ich sagte ja bereits, dass die Konsolen hauptsächlich für das Jüngere Publikum gedacht sind, das heißt jedoch nicht, dass es nicht auch Spiele für Erwachsene gibt. Ich bin da völlig deiner Meinung. 

Eine "umgekehrte" Argumentationskette, mit Fakten die für eine Konsole sprechen, würde ich gern mal sehen. Diese Mühe hat sich nur leider irgendwie noch niemand gemacht. Ich schaue mir immer gern alle Perspektiven an. Deshalb lese ich ja auch gern solche Themen, weil ich gerne wissen würde, was es für Argumente für eine Konsole gibt. Das einzige, was mir zur Zeit einfällt ist, dass man sie wie einen Fertig-PC einfach so kaufen kann und dass sie auch Spaß machen 

Gruß


----------



## Xrais (15. Juni 2014)

Alleine von den Spielen her schlägt die Ps4 doch den PC um längen, mag sein das es nocht nicht viel gibt und fast nur multititel aber so ist das beim PC doch durchgehend seit jahren.
Von sowas wie Bloodborne,inFamous,Uncharted,Gran Turismo kann man auf dem PC doch nur träumen,schlechte Ports sind da normal 
Wann war der letzte High Budget titel nochmal,,,achja 2007  mit Crysis


----------



## Uziflator (15. Juni 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Alleine von den Spielen her schlägt die Ps4 doch den PC um längen, mag sein das es nocht nicht viel gibt und fast nur multititel aber so ist das beim PC doch durchgehend seit jahren.
> Von sowas wie Bloodborne,inFamous,Uncharted,Gran Turismo kann man auf dem PC doch nur träumen,schlechte Ports sind da normal
> Wann war der letzte High Budget titel nochmal,,,achja 2007  mit Crysis


 
Guck mal über deinen Tellerand  PC Exklusiv und teuer SWTOR, Wildstar, TSW, Tera, AION, Rift,  GW2 usw. Schonmal versucht ein MMO auf Konsole zuspielen?


----------



## Xrais (15. Juni 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Guck mal über deinen Tellerand  PC Exklusiv und teuer SWTOR, Wildstar, TSW, Tera, AION.


 
Kenne nur das erste wobei das andere alles MMO Müll sein dürfte


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Juni 2014)

Xrais schrieb:


> Alleine von den Spielen her schlägt die Ps4 doch den PC um längen, mag sein das es nocht nicht viel gibt und fast nur multititel aber so ist das beim PC doch durchgehend seit jahren.
> Von sowas wie Bloodborne,inFamous,Uncharted,Gran Turismo kann man auf dem PC doch nur träumen,schlechte Ports sind da normal
> Wann war der letzte High Budget titel nochmal,,,achja 2007  mit Crysis


 
Civ 5, Might & Magic: Heroes 6, Might & Magic X: Legacy, Total War: Rome II fielen mir nur mal so ganz spontan als PC Exklusive High Budget Titel ein aus den letzten Jahren. Und von denen kann man auf Konsolen nur träumen . PC allein auf Crysis zusammenzuschrumpfen wäre als würde man PS4 vs Xbox allein etwa auf Halo vs God of War zusammenschrumpfen. Und da beide noch nicht auf der Current Gen raus sind hätten dann Spielekonsolen nicht mal ein Spiel zum spielen 

Es kommt halt sehr darauf an WAS man spielen möchte. Strategiespiele sind z.b. seit jeher eine Computerdomäne, Action- und Rennspiele dagegen eher was für Konsolen. Bei Shootern kommt es darauf an, ob man lieber mit einem Gamepad oder mit Maus + Tastatur zocken möchte.

Fazit: Beide haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und was man haben will ist eher Frage des eigenen Geschmacks


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

InFamous und Uncharted sind doch Mainstreammüll.


----------



## ryzen1 (15. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Auf der Ps4 sind momentan 80 Prozent aller Games unterhalb von 1080p und mit einem 30 FPS Lock.


 
Watch Dogs, Battlefield und äh ja die restlichen 70% mit einer Auflösung unterhalb von 1080p fallen mir jetzt nicht ein. Vllt kannst du mir da weiterhelfen.
Wobei aber BF4 mit 60Fps läuft


----------



## CoreLHD (15. Juni 2014)

Das Problem ist einfach von welchem Standpunkt man das ganze betrachtet. Für mich zum Beispiel ist das größte Argument gegen eine Konsole, das man nicht so schön dran rumschrauben kann wie an einem PC. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen einem Fertig PC und einem den ich noch zusammen bauen muss für bei exakt identischer Hardware und Preis würde ich den nehmen, den ich noch zusammenbauen muss. Der Spaß am Bauen übertrifft die Zeit Ersparnis um Längen. Aus dem gleichen Grund könnte ich auch mit einem iPhone nichts anfangen, ich muss CM 11 und Alternative Kernel installieren können und alles bis in kleinste einstellen.

Aber die wenigsten denken so wie ich. Und für diese Leute gibt es sehr treffende Argumente für ein iPhone oder eine Konsole ---> Es funktioniert einfach man muss nicht viel wissen um damit klarzukommen. Für das was die meisten damit machen wollen reicht es, ich muss mir jedes mal vor den Kopf schlagen wenn mir wiedermal auffällt, dass man bei diesen Geräten nicht auf die Ordnerstruktur zugreifen kann. 
Also ist das, was für den "Normlao" ein Pro-Argument ist, für den Technik-Freak ein klares Contra-Argument.


----------



## Caun (15. Juni 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Watch Dogs, Battlefield und äh ja die restlichen 70% mit einer Auflösung unterhalb von 1080p fallen mir jetzt nicht ein. Vllt kannst du mir da weiterhelfen.
> Wobei aber BF4 mit 60Fps läuft


 
Hardline sogar 1080p und 60fps  

Die restlichen 70% musste dir denken !   Mir fällt aber grad auch keins ein 
der IGN Link könnte helfen,   glaub sind eher 80-90%  1080P games


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2014)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> Für mich zum Beispiel ist das größte Argument gegen eine Konsole, das man nicht so schön dran rumschreien kann wie an einem PC


Ach, so frustrierend sind PCs auch wieder nicht. 

Ok, ernsthaft. 
Ich kann dich schon verstehen, da mir die Bastelei auch Spaß macht und das fast schon der Hauptgrund für mein geplantes Steamböxchen ist. 
Allerdings ist Modding bei Konsolen normalerweise schwieriger, da man dort fast komplett auf sich alleine gestellt ist. 
Irgendwelche Alukühler gegen welche aus Kupfer zu tauschen, die man natürlich selbst anfertigen müsste, damit man die WLP gegen Flüssigmetall tauschen kann, ist schon komplizierter als beim PC. 
Eine Wasserkühlung ist dann noch mehr Aufwand, dafür sind Mods beim Gehäuse aber wieder ziemlich gleich "schwer" wie beim PC.


----------



## crae (15. Juni 2014)

Konsolen sind halt immer noch für die "faulen" Leute (wie mich^^) dar. PC ist, finde ich, nur wirklich wichtig, wenn man Shooter spielt, außer vielleicht sowas wie BL, da isses Wurscht oder wenn man sich wirklich sehr auf Grafik steht und die Kohle hat regelmäßig viel in seinen PC zu investieren. Mit Mid-Class-PCs kommt man jetzt nicht sooo weit über Konsolen hinaus, vielleicht in 3 Jahren.

Und die Exclusives sind halt oftmals ausschlaggeben, logisch, ist eigentlich der Hauptkaufgrund. Spiele wie Halo oder God of War wünscht man sich am PC vergebens. Und am PC versauert das Genere oft nur noch....also nur noch Shooter/MOBA/Indie (wurde ein paar Seiten zuvor schon besprochen).
Und nicht zuletzt kann man einfach dann am Sofa chillen beim Zocken und die Kiste auch noch als Mediaplayer nehmen...also ich denke mit den 400 Euro macht man auf jeden Fall nix falsch.

mfg, crae


----------



## ryzen1 (15. Juni 2014)

Gaming PCs sind hauptsächlich (bei mir zu Hause) zum Spielen da. Genauso wie Konsolen.

Wer modden will, kann sich bei ner Konsole ja wie Nailgun schon sagte sich eigene Kuehler giessen


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich hätte ich die fräsen lassen, aber das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Zitat von einem CDProject Entwickler für The Witcher 3:

 »Wir hatten eigentlich erwartet, dass es überhaupt nicht auf Konsolen läuft. Die Framerate lag nicht mal in der Nähe des akzeptablen Bereichs. Erst kürzlich, vor wenigen Monaten, haben unsere Programmierer ein neues Streaming-System entwickelt, das ausschließlich die direkte Umgebung der Spielfigur lädt, jetzt läuft es schon weitaus flüssiger.«

Das werden schöne 25 fps in 900P ohne AA und maximal @High Details auf der Playstation 4. 

Quelle:
The Witcher 3 - Release-Verschiebung wegen Performance-Problemen - News - GameStar.de


----------



## rackcity (17. Juni 2014)

Wie sagte ein Bekannter, der bis jetzt nur auf der Ps2 spielte und dann nach ps3 release Ps3: wow, das sieht ja super aus auf dem pc. keine Kanten und nichts


----------



## Caun (17. Juni 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> Wie sagte ein Bekannter, der bis jetzt nur auf der Ps2 spielte und dann nach ps3 release Ps3: wow, das sieht ja super aus auf dem pc. keine Kanten und nichts



Kann ich bestätigen  
Hab auch nur auf der ps3 damals wirklich gezocktv und dann mw2 bei einem kollegen in fullhd gesehen, diese enorme schärfe war ein krasser unterschied


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es sinnvoller statt einen Low Budget gaming PC zu kaufen lieber eine konsole da hat man mehr.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2014)

Ein guter PC gleicht es sogar mehr als aus meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zitat von einem CDProject Entwickler für The Witcher 3:
> 
> »Wir hatten eigentlich erwartet, dass es überhaupt nicht auf Konsolen läuft. Die Framerate lag nicht mal in der Nähe des akzeptablen Bereichs. Erst kürzlich, vor wenigen Monaten, haben unsere Programmierer ein neues Streaming-System entwickelt, das ausschließlich die direkte Umgebung der Spielfigur lädt, jetzt läuft es schon weitaus flüssiger.«
> 
> ...


 
Warum zur Hölle 25Fps?!


----------



## Hav0k (17. Juni 2014)

esprimopc schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es sinnvoller statt einen Low Budget gaming PC zu kaufen lieber eine konsole da hat man mehr.


Es ist auch sinnvoller, sich eine Konsole anstatt einen Mittelklasse-PC zu kaufen, denn auf Konsole bekommt man mehr und bessere Exclusives, und zahlt weniger.
(Spiele kann man wieder verkaufen auf Konsole, am PC nicht, also dieses jämmerliche Argument der Mustard Race zählt leider nicht  )

Eine PS4 hat The Last of Us 'Remastered', Uncharted 4, Deep Down, DriveClub, inFamous: Second Son, Killzone SF, The Order 1886, Destiny, God of War, Bloodborne, No Man's Sky, Resogun, Madden NFL 15, MLB The Show, NHL 15 uvm.

Der PC hat bis auf die immer gleichen MMO's/MOBA's und Browsergames genau *NULL*. Außer natürlich man zählt so tolle Titel wie *Goat Simulator* dazu


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Es ist auch sinnvoller, sich eine Konsole anstatt einen Mittelklasse-PC zu kaufen, denn auf Konsole bekommt man mehr und bessere Exclusives, und zahlt weniger.
> (Spiele kann man wieder verkaufen auf Konsole, am PC nicht, also dieses jämmerliche Argument der Mustard Race zählt leider nicht  )
> 
> Eine PS4 hat The Last of Us 'Remastered', Uncharted 4, Deep Down, DriveClub, inFamous: Second Son, Killzone SF, The Order 1886, Destiny, God of War, Bloodborne, No Man's Sky, Resogun, Madden NFL 15, MLB The Show, NHL 15 uvm.
> ...


 
Interessiert mich alles nicht, außer Uncharted 4.
Auf dem PC spiele ich aktuell DayZ, Rust, Arma III, modde mein Watch Dogs so dass es besser aussieht als die E3 Version (The Worse Mod 0.8), außerdem spiele ich jede Menge CS:GO, in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel Rome II.
Außerdem spiele ich nur sehr ungern mit den durchschnittlichen 25fps auf den Konsolen.

@ryzen1:
Man wird als Ziel sicher 30fps haben, aber so wie man das von den Konsolen kennt werden es 20-30fps.
Vor Allem nach dem Kommentar der Entwickler.


----------



## Wired (17. Juni 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Es ist auch sinnvoller, sich eine Konsole anstatt einen Mittelklasse-PC zu kaufen, denn auf Konsole bekommt man mehr und bessere Exclusives, und zahlt weniger.
> (Spiele kann man wieder verkaufen auf Konsole, am PC nicht, also dieses jämmerliche Argument der Mustard Race zählt leider nicht  )
> 
> Eine PS4 hat The Last of Us 'Remastered', Uncharted 4, Deep Down, DriveClub, inFamous: Second Son, Killzone SF, The Order 1886, Destiny, God of War, Bloodborne, No Man's Sky, Resogun, Madden NFL 15, MLB The Show, NHL 15 uvm.
> ...


 Schönes Argument aber leider bisschen nichts aussagend denn nich jeder interessiert sich für die aufgelisteten Games und auf PC gibts nur MMOs... ne is klar.


----------



## Taikido (17. Juni 2014)

hey! Fürn PC kommt bald ehn neuer total krasser exklusiver Simulator raus. Da kannste mitn Harvester durchn Wald düsen und alles um schnetzln. total crazy krass.Kannste nen ganzen Wald killen. üüüüüübelst.Das geht ab daaaaaa 
nur Greenpeace mag das Spiel nicht


PS: Ich hoffe man kann auch Laubbäume oder Büsche umnieten.
Im Trailder waren nur Nadelbäume zu sehen!!


----------



## ryzen1 (18. Juni 2014)

Der Woodcutter Simulator soll ja ganz gut laune machen ^^


----------



## Dellwin (18. Juni 2014)

Hav0k schrieb:


> Es ist auch sinnvoller, sich eine Konsole anstatt einen Mittelklasse-PC zu kaufen, denn auf Konsole bekommt man mehr und bessere Exclusives, und zahlt weniger.
> (Spiele kann man wieder verkaufen auf Konsole, am PC nicht, also dieses jämmerliche Argument der Mustard Race zählt leider nicht  )
> 
> Eine PS4 hat The Last of Us 'Remastered', Uncharted 4, Deep Down, DriveClub, inFamous: Second Son, Killzone SF, The Order 1886, Destiny, God of War, Bloodborne, No Man's Sky, Resogun, Madden NFL 15, MLB The Show, NHL 15 uvm.
> ...


 
Sry aber dieses Argument ist schwach. 

1. Auf dem PC gibt es weitaus mehr Spiele als die von dir Genannten. 

Hierbei hast du Spiele wie C&C, AoA, Skyrim mit Mods, Emulatoren für N64,PS2 soweit die ganzen Sportspiele vergessen. 

2. Von den aufgezählten Spielen für die Konsolen würde mich z. B. nur UC3 interessieren. 

Mehr Auswahl heißt also  ich direkt besser.


----------



## esprimopc (18. Juni 2014)

Aufm PC gibts aber au mehr mist 
Alles was cool ist gibts für console auch.
Ist aber auch Geschmack was cool ist.


----------



## Caun (18. Juni 2014)

esprimopc schrieb:


> Aufm PC gibts aber au mehr mist
> Alles was cool ist gibts für console auch.
> Ist aber auch Geschmack was cool ist.



Ich hatte früher nur einen spiele pc für strategiespiele weils die auf der konsole nicht gibt und gar nicht passen 
Good old times with rts


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2014)

esprimopc schrieb:


> Alles was cool ist gibts für console auch.
> Ist aber auch Geschmack was cool ist.


 Mods sind also uncool?


----------



## Murdoch (19. Juni 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mods sind also uncool?


Also ich finde Mods kacke und werde auch in Zukunft keine nutzen. 

Ich mags gerne original. 

Eben alles geschmacksache.


----------



## Wired (20. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also ich finde Mods kacke und werde auch in Zukunft keine nutzen.
> 
> Ich mags gerne original.
> 
> Eben alles geschmacksache.


 Nur dass das Orginal nicht immer schön aussieht, schönes Beispiel ist hier TES 5 welches (für mich) selbst mit den HD Textur Packs von Bethesda noch nicht gut aussieht.
Auf Konsole sieht das im Orginal dann bestimmt noch schlimmer aus als es schon auf PC aussieht.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also ich finde Mods kacke und werde auch in Zukunft keine nutzen.
> 
> Ich mags gerne original.
> 
> Eben alles geschmacksache.


 
Mods sind einer der Gründe wieso ich PC Gamer bin, man kann sein Spiel so konfigurieren wie man selber will, siehe aktuell beispielsweise an Watch Dogs.


----------



## Murdoch (20. Juni 2014)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich bereits spiele geliebt habe die noch gar keine Texturen hatten. [emoji6]

Jeder hat, wie ihr schon richtig bemerkt habt, andere Prioritäten. 

Man einer darf keinerlei kanten sehen und ich zb kann nicht mehr auf 3 Monitore verzichten. Selbst wenn ich die Auflösung runter drehen muss. 

Hauptsache es macht jedem Spaß. [emoji6]


----------



## fxler (20. Juni 2014)

Alleine schon die Grafik auf den aktuellen Konsolen ist zum erhängen, unscharfe Kanten, Treppchenbildung usw. 
Sobald nur irgenwas in den Konsolen den Geist aufgibt,  muss man heftige Preise zahlen, oder in den meisten Fällen eine neue kaufen. 
Ich kann keine Mods installieren,  keine alten Spiele spielen, da Abwärtskompatibilität auf Konsolen fremd ist,  so ist es aufjedenfall bei der aktuellen Generation. 
Auch habe ich keine freie Controller, Gamepad wahl,  ich muss mich da streng an die Gamepads halten,  die für meine Konsole vor gesehen sind. 
Auch kann man fast garkein MMO,  und garkein MMORPG auf der Konsole spielen. 
Und jetzt kommt das was mich am meisten stört,  ich bin nicht der Herr über meine Konsole. 
Ich kann an meiner Konsole nur Einstellungen ändern ,  die der Hersteller zur Änderung vorgesehen hat,  und wenn ich mir eine Konsole kaufe,  will ich auch die volle Macht darüber haben.  Auf dem Pc kann man ja so noch etliche Verbesserung für sich selbst treffen,  und einige die auch unter bestimmten Situationen die Performance erhöhen. 


Soweit von mir


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2014)

Dein Post ist totaler Mist!

Grafikqualität? Wie sieht denn beispielsweise WD mit einem Jahr alter 450 Euro Hardware aus?
Vermutlich sogar schlechter als auf einer PS4. Denk dran: Im PC müsste eine 280 nonX verbaut sein. Wie viel bleibt dann noch für den kompletten Rest? Also Gehäuse, Netzteil, Blu-ray-Laufwerk, Festplatte, RAM, Eingabegeräte, Kabel, Lüfter, Betriebssystem...
Bei den mods gebe ich dir recht. Aber wer kauft sich ein Spiel erst wenn es seinen Wunschmod gibt? Fast niemand. Das zählt also nicht. Beide spielen es erstmal ohne.
Abwärtskompatibilität?
Versuch mal Siedker 1, die Fugger 2, oder Elisabeth 1. ans laufen zu bekommen. Das ist selbst in einer Sandbox problematisch bis nicht möglich.
Cotroller und dergleichen? Ist ebenfalls bei allen gleich.
Es gibt etliche Hersteller für beide Plattformen, wo soll der Unterschied sein? Auf der PS2 konnte man auch mit Maus und Tastatur spielen, wollte aber keiner. Also gab's fast nichts zu kaufen. 
MMO's? Kenne ich mich nicht mit aus. kp. Wer so etwas mag, darf sich aber nicht im gleichen zuge über Grafikqualität äußern!


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2014)

Und auf Notebooks dürfte man dann ja auch nicht mehr zocken.


----------



## sp01 (20. Juni 2014)

bleib den PC treu, meine Lieblingsspiele gibt es nicht auf Konsole oder mmn. nur mit mähsiger Umsetzung (zB Updates?)
Konsolen sind dafür Benutzerfreundlicher, reinstecken und Spaß haben

Weiter bleib ich mit dem PC flexibel und muss nicht noch ein Notebook, Tablett oder PC zusätzlich anschaffen.


----------



## Negev (20. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Grafikqualität? Wie sieht denn beispielsweise WD mit einem Jahr alter 450 Euro Hardware aus?
> Vermutlich sogar schlechter als auf einer PS4. Denk dran: Im PC müsste eine 280 nonX verbaut sein. Wie viel bleibt dann noch für den kompletten Rest? Also Gehäuse, Netzteil, Blu-ray-Laufwerk, Festplatte, RAM, Eingabegeräte, Kabel, Lüfter, Betriebssystem...



Hmmm... also mit 450€ kann man sich schon was nettes zusammen Bauen und das auf basis einer R9 280.
1 x Seagate DB35 7200.3 160GB, IDE (ST3160215ACE)
1 x AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G)
1 x ASRock 960GM-VGS3 FX (90-MXGMY0-A0UAYZ)
1 x 3R System R480 schwarz
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222)

Das System dürfe einer Konsole um längen vorraus sein! Und kostet laut Geizhals *443 €*! Das sind 60€ weniger als eine XBox One und gerademal 40€ mehr als eine PS4.
Dafür bekommt man aber auch ein flexibles System auf dem man nicht nur Zocken kann.


----------



## ryzen1 (20. Juni 2014)

Wo ist denn das BluRay Laufwerk und das Betriebssystem?


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Juni 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Hmmm... also mit 450€ kann man sich schon was nettes zusammen Bauen und das auf basis einer R9 280.
> 1 x Seagate DB35 7200.3 160GB, IDE (ST3160215ACE)
> 1 x AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
> ...



So weit, so gut, von der zu kleinen Festplatte mal abgesehen (500GB haben die Konsolen... und bestimmt kein IDE mehr) und der Tatsache, dass mindestens ein Gamepad (wegen der Vergleichbarkeit, ansonsten natürlich Maus/Tastatur Kombi)) fehlt. Ohne Eingabegerät zockt es sich eher schlecht ^^.

 Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, ob dieses System auch leise genug ist um es als HTPC benutzen zu können, was ja in etwa mit dem Einsatzort einer Konsole vergleichbar wäre. Mangels besserem Prozessorkühlers fürchte ich da eher dass dieses System den Fernseher übertönen würde.

Und was in deiner Rechnung noch fehlt: Die Versandkosten der verschiedenen Teile. Summiert man diese kann man je nach Zahlungsart schnell auf über 500€ kommen. Und da hier kein Windows im Preis inbegriffen ist, muss man sich mit Linux begnügen, was das Spieleangebot doch deutlich einschränkt.



> Das System dürfe einer Konsole um längen vorraus sein! Und kostet laut Geizhals *443 €*! Das sind 60€ weniger als eine XBox One und gerademal 40€ mehr als eine PS4.
> Dafür bekommt man aber auch ein flexibles System auf dem man nicht nur Zocken kann.


 
Xbox One ohne Kinect kostet auch 399€.

Summa Summarum hättest du nun ein System, welches technisch zwar flexibler ist, von der Leistung aber kaum besser (da hier nicht so Hardwarenah programmiert werden kann) und wegen Linux mit einem deutlich eingeschränkten Spieleangebot; zudem potenziell zu laut für HTPC Einsatz für jene, die am Fernseher zocken wollen. Und dennoch kostet dein System wegen fehlender Hardware in deinem Beispiel sowie versteckter Kosten wie den Versandkosten nicht etwa nur 50, sondern eher mindestens 100€ mehr.

Wie gewonnen so zerronnen sag ich da nur 

Edit: Ach ja, ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk fehlt auch noch, wie Ryzen1 schon anbemerkt hat ^^


----------



## Suebafux (20. Juni 2014)

Selbst ein PC um 700-800€ ist auf Dauer noch wesentlich günstiger als eine Konsole. Seit mehreren Jahren hält sich die HW, jährliches Aufrüsten ist nicht notwendig.
Das Spielen auf Konsole will ich mir gar nicht leisten, viel zu teuer. Habe aktuell 56 Spiele auf Steam und keines zum Vollpreis gekauft. Selbst wenn, hätte ich daran (50€ zu 70€, also 56x20) 1120€ gespart. Gibt es überhaupt 56 Spiele für eine Konsolen(generation) und sind die abwärtskompatibel? Bei mir laufen sie, sogar alte Titel wie Baldur's Gate 1+2....
Das war aber nur mal Steam, die ganzen Mods die ein Spiel wirklich interessant machen gibt es gratis und unglaublich viele davon.
Stört nicht wenn ich sie nicht verkaufen kann, in der Familie kann ich sie ja tauschen/borgen und das Beste: liegen alle auf einer HD! Keine DVD einlegen, einfach zocken und das meist auf FHD@60fps+
So etwa billiges wie ein Konsole könnte ich mir gar nicht leisten - dazu ist mir meine Freizeit zu wertvoll, hab es lieber günstig


----------



## Negev (20. Juni 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ohne Eingabegerät zockt es sich eher schlecht ^^.



Da hast du wohl recht. Nur wenn man bei Null anfängt, dann muss man auch erwähnen, dass sich auf einer Konsole ohne Fernseher auch schlecht spielen lässt... 
Tastatur/Maus bekommt man für unter 20€ nachgeschmissen und auf für ein Monior zahlt man vielleicht 100 €. Jetzt noch ein Win 7 für 30€ - dann kanns schon losgehn.
Ich glaube nicht das man eine gute Flimmerkiste schon für 150€ bekommt



> Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, ob dieses System auch leise genug ist um es als HTPC benutzen zu können, was ja in etwa mit dem Einsatzort einer Konsole vergleichbar wäre. Mangels besserem Prozessorkühlers fürchte ich da eher dass dieses System den Fernseher übertönen würde.



Okay, falls man wirklich drauf wert legt ein Leises System zu haben, dann legt man eben noch nen 20er drauf und besorgt sich das: Scythe Katana 3 AMD (SCKTN-3000A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland reicht völlig!



> Und was in deiner Rechnung noch fehlt: Die Versandkosten der verschiedenen Teile. Summiert man diese kann man je nach Zahlungsart schnell auf über 500€ kommen. Und da hier kein Windows im Preis inbegriffen ist, muss man sich mit Linux begnügen, was das Spieleangebot doch deutlich einschränkt.



Versandkosten kommt bei einer Konsole auch drauf. Wenn man sich an einen Hänler hält, kommt auch nur 1 mal versandkosten drauf.



> Linux mit einem deutlich eingeschränkten Spieleangebot



Wie gesagt mit 30€ ist man bei Win 7 schon dabei.



> Edit: Ach ja, ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk fehlt auch noch, wie Ryzen1 schon anbemerkt hat ^^



Okay Blu-Ray ist jetzt wirklich ein Kritikpunkt da müsste man mindestens 50€ investieren. Aber halten wir fest: 150 € für Peripherie und BS (Rechnung oben) + 50 € macht 200 €.
200 € kann man gut für einen Fernseher ausgeben - wenn nicht mehr. (Wie gesagt, wenn bei Null anfangen dann auch bei der Konsole.)
Darüber hinaus kann man auch ohne Laufwerk spielen - Steam, Origen, Uplay sei dank.

Ich leg tatsächlich nur noch selten ein Silberling in mein Laufwerk.



Suebafux schrieb:


> Selbst ein PC um 700-800€ ist auf Dauer noch wesentlich günstiger als eine Konsole.



Ich feier grad Weihnachten... Witcher 1, 2, Far Cry 3, Anno 2070 (PC only) zusammen für 20 €!


----------



## sycron17 (20. Juni 2014)

Hab mir letzte woche ne ps4 zugelegt(bis ich mein knecht aufbaue  )

Muss schon zugeben
Die grafik der ps4 ist nicht mal schlecht
Einfach wenn man sich pc-steuerung gewonnt ist kommt man nicht so gut mit der ps4 steuerung klar

Voralem die verzögerung


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Juni 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Selbst ein PC um 700-800€ ist auf Dauer noch wesentlich günstiger als eine Konsole. Seit mehreren Jahren hält sich die HW, jährliches Aufrüsten ist nicht notwendig.
> Das Spielen auf Konsole will ich mir gar nicht leisten, viel zu teuer. Habe aktuell 56 Spiele auf Steam und keines zum Vollpreis gekauft. Selbst wenn, hätte ich daran (50€ zu 70€, also 56x20) 1120€ gespart. Gibt es überhaupt 56 Spiele für eine Konsolen(generation) und sind die abwärtskompatibel? Bei mir laufen sie, sogar alte Titel wie Baldur's Gate 1+2....
> Das war aber nur mal Steam, die ganzen Mods die ein Spiel wirklich interessant machen gibt es gratis und unglaublich viele davon.


 
Also ich habe so um die 15 Wii U Spiele und außer Mario Kart 8 (49,90€, keine 70€ btw, und ein 2. Spiel gabs gratis dazu) hab ich kein Spiel zum Vollpreis gekauft. Tekken Tag Tournament 2 habe ich z.b. für nur 14€ gekauft, Sonic & Sega Allstar Racing für 20€. Eben nicht nur Steam hat sales, auch die Konsolen haben solche in ihren Shops, und so manches Spiel kann man auch im Einzelhandel deutlich reduziert finden. Dass alle Spiele dauerhaft 70€ kosten ist bei weitem nicht wahr. Ach ja, Abwärtskompatibel ist die Wii U auch ^^

Die Mods fehlen allerdings, das stimmt. Aber auch auf dem PC sind es nur eine recht kleine Minderheit, die diese überhaupt verwenden.



> Stört nicht wenn ich sie nicht verkaufen kann, in der Familie kann ich sie ja tauschen/borgen und das Beste: liegen alle auf einer HD! Keine DVD einlegen, einfach zocken und das meist auf FHD@60fps+



Quasi sämtliche Spiele kann man auch auf Konsolen digital kaufen und herunterladen 



> So etwa billiges wie ein Konsole könnte ich mir gar nicht leisten - dazu ist mir meine Freizeit zu wertvoll, hab es lieber günstig



Kann wie gesagt auf den Konsolen genauso günstig werden wie am PC. Und wenn dir deine Freizeit so wertvoll ist, wie wäre es denn damit deinen Horizont mit einem Blick über den Tellerrand zu erweitern? 



Negev schrieb:


> Aber halten wir fest: 150 € für Peripherie und BS (Rechnung oben) + 50 € macht 200 €.
> 200 € kann man gut für einen Fernseher ausgeben - wenn nicht mehr. (Wie gesagt, wenn bei Null anfangen dann auch bei der Konsole.)
> Darüber hinaus kann man auch ohne Laufwerk spielen - Steam, Origen, Uplay sei dank.


 
Gut, dann fangen wir mal bei 0 an  Aber dann hat dein System immer noch keinen Bildschirm, und mangels Boxen oder Headset (oder Bildschirm mit Tonausgabe) ist dein System auch noch stumm wie ein Fisch, also kämen wieder Mehrkosten hinzu ^^

Rein theoretisch könnte man eine Konsole heutzutage auch ohne Laufwerk betreiben da alle ein eigenes E-shop haben. Sie verdienen jedoch mehr an den verkauften Discs, weshalb dieses beibehalten wird.  Dein System bräuchte nebenbei wohl mindestens ein DVD Laufwerk - wenn auch nur für die Win7 installation (es sei denn, das gibt es auch auf USB, aber sowas ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt)


----------



## Trolli91 (20. Juni 2014)

Bei euer Kostenkalkulation vergesst ihr eins:
Welcher Konsolenbesitzer hat *keinen* Pc? Jeder hat Minimum nen Office-Pc, die Kosten dafür darf man also beruhigt auf die Kalkulation des Gaming Pc mit raufschlagen und schon sieht das Verhältnis ganz anders aus 

edit:
Ich bin neutral in dem Thema. Ich bevorzuge zwar den Pc, verstehe aber auch jeden der sich eine Konsole kauft. Wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen dass die Differenz zwischen Office- und Gaming-Pc der wahre Mehraufwand ist und diese Differenz mti den Konsolenkosten verglichen werden müsste...^^


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2014)

Hm... komisch! Ich hab für die PC retailversionen von Witcher 1&2, sowie Anno 2070 knapp 170 Euro hingelegt. 

Die Monitor/Fernseher Diskussion ist doch vollkommen daneben und überflüssig. Ob man jetzt an einen Monitor, oder einen Fernseher geht mit seinem DP, oder HDMI Kabel, ist doch wurscht. Wo ist denn bitte noch der große Unterschied zwischen einem LCD Monitor und einem LCD Fernseher?
Ich hab das deswegen bewusst weggelassen.

Und das mit dem PC zusätzlich ist auch nicht wahr. Warum bitte brauche ich mit zwei Smartphones und einem Tablet auf denen überall auch Office läuft, noch einen extra PC? Wer soll mich dazu bitte zwingen?
Andersherum geht's aber auch:
Wie spielt man auf einem PC, zusammen mit drei Freunden auf der  Couch, denn bitte eine gepflegte Runde Mariokart? Ich brauche also genauso eine Konsole zum PC, wie umgekehrt.
Ich hatte bis Gothic 3 auch keinen PC. Wozu auch? Auf der PS2 hatte ich Linux, Maus Tastatur, Drucker, usw.


----------



## fxler (20. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dein Post ist totaler Mist!
> 
> Grafikqualität? Wie sieht denn beispielsweise WD mit einem Jahr alter 450 Euro Hardware aus?
> Vermutlich sogar schlechter als auf einer PS4. Denk dran: Im PC müsste eine 280 nonX verbaut sein. Wie viel bleibt dann noch für den kompletten Rest? Also Gehäuse, Netzteil, Blu-ray-Laufwerk, Festplatte, RAM, Eingabegeräte, Kabel, Lüfter, Betriebssystem...
> ...



Du sagst eine Konsole kostet nur 450€?  Rechne bitte die Onlinespielkosten für eine Konsolen Generation dann schau nochmal ob die Konsole nur 450euro kostet, achja richtig,  fast alle nicht Triple A Titel Kosten auch nochmal nen Zehner mehr,  wegen der Lizenzen. 

Milchmädchenrechnung.


----------



## Murdoch (20. Juni 2014)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Bei euer Kostenkalkulation vergesst ihr eins:
> Welcher Konsolenbesitzer hat *keinen* Pc? Jeder hat Minimum nen Office-Pc, die Kosten dafür darf man also beruhigt auf die Kalkulation des Gaming Pc mit raufschlagen und schon sieht das Verhältnis ganz anders aus
> 
> edit:
> Ich bin neutral in dem Thema. Ich bevorzuge zwar den Pc, verstehe aber auch jeden der sich eine Konsole kauft. Wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen dass die Differenz zwischen Office- und Gaming-Pc der wahre Mehraufwand ist und diese Differenz mti den Konsolenkosten verglichen werden müsste...^^


Jeder konsolenbesitzer hat auch eine Toilette und ggf nen Kühlschrank. 

Die sollte man auch abziehen. 


...  Also mal seit langem ein thread der in schwachfug kaum zu übertreffen ist. [emoji15]


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2014)

Jeder Konsolenspieler muss sich erst mal einen FHD Fernseher kaufen.
Der PC gewinnt immer.


----------



## Taikido (20. Juni 2014)

Pcler kofen sich och jedes Jahr irgend ne neue Hardware oder frickeln erstema ne Stunde rum eh das Spiel ma vernünftig läuft.
merkste was? wir drehen uns im kreis


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2014)

kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Du sagst eine Konsole kostet nur 450€?  Rechne bitte die Onlinespielkosten für eine Konsolen Generation dann schau nochmal ob die Konsole nur 450euro kostet, achja richtig,  fast alle nicht Triple A Titel Kosten auch nochmal nen Zehner mehr,  wegen der Lizenzen.
> 
> Milchmädchenrechnung.


Hm, wenn ich mir die Onlinekosten der PS4 anschaue und dann daran denke, was ich bei PS+ alles bei der PS3 bekommen habe und dann auch noch daran denke, dass ich mir Games ausleihen kann, zahle ich, wenn ich auch online spielen will, 5€ pro Monat für ein paar Spiele. 
Ok, ich muss ab jetzt weniger essen, denn das kann ich mir da nicht mehr leisten. 

Für meine PS3 habe ich über 200 Spiele und im Schnitt gebe ich unter 20€ für ein Spiel aus, CEs mal außen vor gelassen. 
Von den Mehrkosten spüre ich eigentlich kaum was. 

Was den Preis für den TV angeht:
Der ist egal, denn im Großteil der Haushalte ist einer vorhanden und selbst wenn man bei Null anfängt, kauft man sich keinen TV für eine Konsole, sondern eine Konsole für einen TV, wohingegen man sich einen Monitor normalerweise nur für einen PC kauft.


----------



## Caun (20. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Für meine PS3 habe ich über 200 Spiele und im Schnitt gebe ich unter 20€ für ein Spiel aus, CEs mal außen vor gelassen.
> Von den Mehrkosten spüre ich eigentlich kaum was.
> 
> Was den Preis für den TV angeht:
> Der ist egal, denn im Großteil der Haushalte ist einer vorhanden und selbst wenn man bei Null anfängt, kauft man sich keinen TV für eine Konsole, sondern eine Konsole für einen TV, wohingegen man sich einen Monitor normalerweise nur für einen PC kauft.


 
Zweiten stimm ich zu.
200games ?!    willst mir aber net sagen, dass du die alle gezockt hast oder ?  
durch ps+  füllt sich nun auch meine ps3 platte  allerdings kam ich noch nicht zum großen zocken :/
freue mich schon darauf wenn es für die ps4 spiele wie infamous,killzone  umsonst gibt


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2014)

41 Spiele auf 100%, einige ziemlich weit gespielt und über 100 noch nicht mal angefangen.


----------



## Negev (20. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Was den Preis für den TV angeht:
> Der ist egal, denn im Großteil der Haushalte ist einer vorhanden und selbst wenn man bei Null anfängt, kauft man sich keinen TV für eine Konsole, sondern eine Konsole für einen TV, wohingegen man sich einen Monitor normalerweise nur für einen PC kauft.


 
Nunja einen PC kann man auch ohne Probleme an den TV anstöpseln. Es soll sogar Leute geben die das wirklich tun.

Ich kann auf meinem TV verzichten. Läuft eh nur schrott... das andere wird gestreamt oder auf DVD geschaut.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hm... komisch! Ich hab für die PC retailversionen von Witcher 1&2, sowie Anno 2070 knapp 170 Euro hingelegt.


 
Tjo, seit dem 19. bis zum 30. ist Steam-Summer-Sale...

Und wer solche Angebote ausnutzt, kann richtig Kohle sparen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2014)

Office und andere Programme nutzt man dann auch am TV?
Schön entspannt verkrampft auf der Couch?


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Was den Preis für den TV angeht:
> Der ist egal, denn im Großteil der Haushalte ist einer vorhanden und selbst wenn man bei Null anfängt, kauft man sich keinen TV für eine Konsole, sondern eine Konsole für einen TV, wohingegen man sich einen Monitor normalerweise nur für einen PC kauft.



Ich habe hier im Forum gelernt das viele keinen Fernseher besitzen, und wenn doch auch jeder einen gescheiten Monitor hat.
Der PC gewinnt immer.


----------



## Trolli91 (20. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Jeder konsolenbesitzer hat auch eine Toilette und ggf nen Kühlschrank.
> 
> Die sollte man auch abziehen.
> 
> ...


 
Was daran Schwachfug ist würde mich interessieren. Welcher Konsolenbesitzer hat denn keinen Pc? Darum geht es ja, Pc vs Konsole. Jeder (ich runde mal die 99,5% großzügig auf 100%  ) Konsolenbesitzer hat auch einen Pc. Ich habe auch keinen einzelnen Office-Pc und Gaming-Pc, das ist All-in-One. Damit spare ich mir ein Gerät ein (den Office Pc) und das ist der Vorteil (=gespartes Geld) wenn ich gleich nen Spielerechner habe. Was das mit Kühlschrank und co. zu tun hat darfst du mir bitte gern ausführlich erklären. 

@ Cleriker: Besitzt du einen Pc?  Ich nehme mal an ja. (Und dafür das du für die 3 Spiele mit 170€ viel zu viel hingelegt hast ist ja nicht unser Fehler gewesen^^)


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Juni 2014)

kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Du sagst eine Konsole kostet nur 450€?  Rechne bitte die Onlinespielkosten für eine Konsolen Generation dann schau nochmal ob die Konsole nur 450euro kostet, achja richtig,  fast alle nicht Triple A Titel Kosten auch nochmal nen Zehner mehr,  wegen der Lizenzen.
> 
> Milchmädchenrechnung.


 
Nur zur Info: bei der Wii U ist Onlinegaming kostenlos


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: bei der Wii U ist Onlinegaming kostenlos



Die Wii U hat ja dank Nintendo Games eh ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Von daher aus der Gleichung raus.


----------



## Negev (20. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Office und andere Programme nutzt man dann auch am TV?
> Schön entspannt verkrampft auf der Couch?



Wenigstens *könnte* ich "Office und andere Progamme" nutzen. Mit der Konsole schlecht möglich.


----------



## Caun (20. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Forum gelernt das viele keinen Fernseher besitzen, und wenn doch auch jeder einen gescheiten Monitor hat.
> Der PC gewinnt immer.



Wenn du von dem kleinen nerdigen teil unseres forums auf die breite masse schließt klar    könnte auch ohne tv , kenn auch paar die ihre ps4 am monitor haben.  Allerdings find ich es chilliger filme am tv von ner couch zu schaurn besonders wenn mam das mit freundin und freunden tut, aber das sind fremdwörter hier xD  spaß soll sich keiner provoziert fühlen. Aber zu mehreren auf nen 24/27 zoll was zu schauen  mmh ^^


----------



## Wired (20. Juni 2014)

Taikido schrieb:


> Pcler kofen sich och jedes Jahr irgend ne neue Hardware oder frickeln erstema ne Stunde rum eh das Spiel ma vernünftig läuft.
> merkste was? wir drehen uns im kreis


 Wer mit seinem System auch umgehen kann muss nix "frickeln". Merksts was? :p


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Wenigstens *könnte* ich "Office und andere Progamme" nutzen. Mit der Konsole schlecht möglich.


Dann dreh doch die Couch genauso hin wie deine Argumente. 
Es wird wohl kaum jemand Office und Co. auf dem TV nutzen, also muss man, wenn man die zusätzlichen Funktionen eines PCs als Argument anführt, auch den Mehrpreis für einen Monitor mit einrechnen. 

Egal wie man es sich hinzudrehen versucht, auf einer Konsole kann man am günstigsten zocken, da man zur Not nur die Hardware kaufen muss. 
Ob man das will, ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache. 


Wired schrieb:


> Wer mit seinem System auch umgehen kann muss nix "frickeln". Merksts was? :p


Stimmt, wenn ein Game bei Release mit irgendeiner Grafikkarte gar nicht läuft, braucht man auch nichts frickeln.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juni 2014)

Wo ist eig der Sinn dieses Threads? (ernst gemeinte Frage )

Klar ist der Pc besser ,weil es sich hierbei um ein offenes System handelt
Aber (!) ein Pc ist in der Regel teuerer + verlangt mehr Wissen
Konsolen hingegen sind einfacher in der Handhabung
Beide Systeme haben Vor und Nachteile 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Kombi aus Pc (Shooter,Strategie,Multiplatformspiele) und Konsole (exclusives,couch games mit freunden) 
Wieso soll man sich den zwischen Konsole oder Pc entscheiden,wenn man beide haben kann ?


----------



## Wired (20. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn ein Game bei Release mit irgendeiner Grafikkarte gar nicht läuft, braucht man auch nichts frickeln.


 Ist das dann die Schuld des Käufers? Nein! Dann ist nämlich der Publisher schuld der das Game unfertig auf den Markt geworfen hat, siehe Gothic 3 und GTA 4 für PC war ja auch nich grad so doll was die Performence angeht... selbst mit quard-core Unit.

Aber den Schwarzen Peter bekommt dann wie immer der Anwender und darf sich dann mit Problemen rumschlagen und ne Lösung suchen und genau darum kauf ich kein Game mehr gleich zu Release!



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wo ist eig der Sinn dieses Threads? (ernst gemeinte Frage )


Sinn? Ein Sinn? also ich habe mehrere.  Gabs denn überhaupt mal einen? ^^



Kinguin schrieb:


> Klar ist der Pc besser ,weil es sich hierbei um ein offenes System handelt
> Aber (!) ein Pc ist in der Regel teuerer + verlangt mehr Wissen
> Konsolen hingegen sind einfacher in der Handhabung
> Beide Systeme haben Vor und Nachteile



Genau, Konsolen sind für Apple User/Käufer oder auch die Ahnungslosen  (sich nich um die Hardware kümmern zu müssen und keinen Gedanken daran zu "verschwenden" und sich voll auf die Nutzung zu konzentrieren zu können ~ kommt direkt von Apple! Und PC ist für Windows nutzer *grins*)


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Genau, Konsolen sind für Apple User/Käufer oder auch die Ahnungslosen  (sich nich um die Hardware kümmern zu müssen und keinen Gedanken daran zu "verschwenden" und sich voll auf die Nutzung zu konzentrieren zu können ~ kommt direkt von Apple! Und PC ist für Windows nutzer *grins*)



Schwachsinn.
Bequemlichkeit Ja, ahnungslos - Nein.


----------



## Wired (20. Juni 2014)

Ironie und Sarkasmus sind nich in deinem Vokabular? Wobei Bequemlichkeit Ahnungslosigkeit nich ausschließt.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Wobei Bequemlichkeit Ahnungslosigkeit nich ausschließt.



Es aber anders rum auch nicht beinhaltet.


----------



## TheCGamer (21. Juni 2014)

Konsole wär scho nix für mich weil ich dann auf mein geliebtes rumbasteln am PC verzichten müsste


----------



## Wired (21. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Es aber anders rum auch nicht beinhaltet.


 Gelegentlich aber doch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Genau, Konsolen sind für Apple User/Käufer oder auch die Ahnungslosen  (sich nich um die Hardware kümmern zu müssen und keinen Gedanken daran zu "verschwenden" und sich voll auf die Nutzung zu konzentrieren zu können ~ kommt direkt von Apple! Und PC ist für Windows nutzer *grins*)


Ok, dann ist der PC eben für MS-Fans. 


TheCGamer schrieb:


> Konsole wär scho nix für mich weil ich dann auf mein geliebtes rumbasteln am PC verzichten müsste


Bastel mal eine Konsole in ein eigenes Case, tausch die Kühlkörper eventuell gegen welche aus Kupfer, damit man Flüssigmetall statt der 08/15-WLP nutzen kann, oder bau gleich eine Wakü mit rein. 
Zu kompliziert? Tja, dafür ist es beim PC schön einfach.


----------



## acc (21. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bastel mal eine Konsole in ein eigenes Case, tausch die Kühlkörper eventuell gegen welche aus Kupfer, damit man Flüssigmetall statt der 08/15-WLP nutzen kann, oder bau gleich eine Wakü mit rein.
> Zu kompliziert? Tja, dafür ist es beim PC schön einfach.


 
sind wir da schon im promille bereich oder noch ganz weit darunter?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2014)

War ja nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber beim PC kann man leichter rumbasteln.


----------



## acc (21. Juni 2014)

kommt drauf an, was für ein gehäuse man vor sich stehen hat .


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte ein CF in einem Lian Li V350 und um den Topblow-Kühler rein zu bringen, brauchte ich eine Säge, eine Schraubzwinge, eine Feile und ein Stück Holz. 
Das fand ich aber leichter als eine Wii zu zerlegen, da ich irgendwann keine Schrauben mehr gefunden und sie wieder zusammen gebaut habe.


----------



## Murdoch (22. Juni 2014)

Ein suv ist im übrigen besser als ein 2 sitzen Cabrio. 

...  Lasst die spiele beginnen. [emoji3]


----------



## Captn (22. Juni 2014)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Konsole wär scho nix für mich weil ich dann auf mein geliebtes rumbasteln am PC verzichten müsste



Verhält sich bei mir mittlerweile genauso und das ist lustig, weil ich eigentlich der Konsolero schlechthin war und das meinen Freunden immer schön auf die Nase gedrückt habe, vorallem, wenn es um die Leistung ging . 
Da passt das Argument der Bequemlichkeit ganz gut, denn Spiel rein und los geht's. Mehr wird nicht verlangt, da muss man kein Genie sein. Seit ich aber ne SSD mein Eigen nennen darf, sieht das ganz anders aus. Da kann ich den Rechner dreimal hochfahren und die PS3 meines Bruders ist noch beim laden . (Wer leicht starke Übertreibung vorfindet, darf sich einen Keks holen). 
Ich denke mit der Bequemlichkeit geht auch die eigene Dummheit einher. Denn als ich angefangen habe, mich vor anderthalb Jahren mal mit PC's auseinander zu setzen, hab ich ne Menge dazugelernt und jetzt baue ich den Rechner mit Leichtigkeit zusammen und wieder auseinander. Und wenn man erst mal anfängt sich damit zu befassen, findet man sich schnell ein. Daher zieht das Argument auch nicht mehr bei mir, dass es wohl zu viel Fachwissen bedürfe. Da steckt einfach ne Menge Faulheit und nicht vorhandene Erfahrung dahinter.
Zur Zeit bin ich auch schon so drauf, dass ich mir nie wieder ne Konsole holen werde, weil ich für das Geld schon bessere Hardware und Bastelspaß bekomme. Wer jetzt sagt, dass ein Monitor auch noch extra kostet, hat wohl noch nie den HDMI-Input an seinem TV gesehen . Es gibt auch LCD- und LED-Geräte mit geringer Reaktionszeit. Nur mal so nebenbei.
Naja, ich könnte wahrscheinlich noch viele weitere Dinge aufzählen, aber da fehlt mir die Zeit für .


----------



## Caun (22. Juni 2014)

Ich finde dummheit ist etwas der falsche ausdruck. Es ist teils einfach die unwissenheit. Kollege von mir studiert maschienenbau und ist richtig gut darin, hat trotzdem kein plan von elektronischer technik weils ihm auch nichtvinteressiert, ist er nun dumm ? 

Für mich ist der konsolenvorteil :  einfach mit freunden zusammen dran daddeln, medien abspielen filme ,yt und vorallem meistens läuft es tadellos nicht wie am pc watch dogs oder wolfenstein (habe beide für pc)    watch dogs nochmal für ps4  und ich spiels tatsächlich mehr auf der ps4


----------



## Captn (22. Juni 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Ich finde dummheit ist etwas der falsche ausdruck. Es ist teils einfach die unwissenheit. Kollege von mir studiert maschienenbau und ist richtig gut darin, hat trotzdem kein plan von elektronischer technik weils ihm auch nichtvinteressiert, ist er nun dumm ?



Nein sicherlich nicht . Das geht denke ich mit der Bequemlichkeit einher. Den einzigen Sinn für mich in einer Konsole besteht in dem von dir erwähnten Vorteil des zusammen Daddelns. Leider gibt es halt keine Spiele am PC, die großartig Splitscreen zulassen. Da fällt mir nur Grid 2 auf die Schnelle ein .


----------



## Caun (22. Juni 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nein sicherlich nicht . Das geht denke ich mit der Bequemlichkeit einher. Den einzigen Sinn für mich in einer Konsole besteht in dem von dir erwähnten Vorteil des zusammen Daddelns. Leider gibt es halt keine Spiele am PC, die großartig Splitscreen zulassen. Da fällt mir nur Grid 2 auf die Schnelle ein .



Hätte auch wenig lust 4er co-op auf meinem 24zoll zu zocken xD  
Früher hatte ich eig nur eine konsole für fifa,  mein ganzen leben war auf fussball gerichtet und wenn ich nichtvdraußen war hab ich mit freunden an der ps2  fifa gezockt


----------



## Captn (22. Juni 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Hätte auch wenig lust 4er co-op auf meinem 24zoll zu zocken xD
> Früher hatte ich eig nur eine konsole für fifa,  mein ganzen leben war auf fussball gerichtet und wenn ich nichtvdraußen war hab ich mit freunden an der ps2  fifa gezockt



Ja, das kenne ich gut. Jedes Jahr musste das neue FIFA her und heute guck ich den Mist nicht mal mit dem Gesäß an . 
Zum 24-Zoller. Ein Kumpel von mir spielt am Beamer und nen anderer sitzt aus Platzgründen einen Meter entfernt von seinem 32-Zoll-TV . Also so schlimm wäre das nicht.


----------



## Wired (22. Juni 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nein sicherlich nicht . Das geht denke ich mit der Bequemlichkeit einher. Den einzigen Sinn für mich in einer Konsole besteht in dem von dir erwähnten Vorteil des zusammen Daddelns. Leider gibt es halt keine Spiele am PC, die großartig Splitscreen zulassen. Da fällt mir nur Grid 2 auf die Schnelle ein .


 Stimmt nich ganz! Ne Konsole ist nebenbei auch für Exclusivs gut.


----------



## Caun (22. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Stimmt nich ganz! Ne Konsole ist nebenbei auch für Exclusivs gut.


 
Wie sagt man was man nicht kennt bzw nie gespielt oder gesehen hat vermisst man nicht ^^
Ich selbst kenne von der xbox marke auch nur die exklusiven Halo und Forza  und davon weiß ich net mal wie die sind.
Gut jetzt zur One hab ich nen besserne überblick, aber früher hats mich echt nicht interessiert ^^


----------



## Wired (22. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ists eher so das ich durch MMOs auf PC den gensammten Überblick übers Angebot für Konsole verlohren hab darum ist das erst einmal das letzte MMO für mich Aion gewesen! Muss sogar schon Games für Konsole (PS3 & mobile Konsolen) nachkaufen. xD Ist aber grad passend da es für PC zZ. eh kaum für mich interessantes gibt.


----------



## KrHome (22. Juni 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Hätte auch wenig lust 4er co-op auf meinem 24zoll zu zocken xD


 Konsolen-Splitscreen ist auch auf nem 60 Zöller noch eine Katastrophe. 

Die Bildgröße ist nicht der entscheidende Faktor (denn dann setzt man sich im Zweifel einfach näher ans Display) sondern der Bildwinkel, der bei Konsolenspielen viel kleiner als beim PC ist (Konsole: ca. 55 Grad, PC: 75 bis 90 Grad), sodass schon im Singleplayer die Übersicht viel geringer ist. 

Im Splitscreen ist die Orientierung dann komplett hinüber. Hinzu kommt: Je größer dann der TV ist, desto stärker fällt der Motion Sickness Faktor aus.


----------



## Hav0k (23. Juni 2014)

Das ist eine grobe Verallgemeinerung, die 55 FOV ist eine Entwickler-Entscheidung, und kein generelles Konsolen-Problem.
Motion-Sickness ist auch total subjektiv (ich und alle meine Freunde haben sowas z.B. nicht ansatzweise), und hat mit Konsolen-Splitscreen im Allgemeinen genau nichts zu tun.

Wenn ein Entwickler Splitscreen anbietet, ist das umso besser für den Fall dass man mal mit Kumpels an einer Konsole zocken will.
Bestes Beispiel aktuell: Mario Kart 8 auf Wii U. Das rockt mit Splitscreen total, und auf einer 120 Zoll Leinwand hat jeder Spieler einen Bildausschnitt der einem 60 Zoll TV entspricht.
So spielen wir seit MK8-Release und es gibt kaum eine bessere MP-Erfahrung. (Lokal)


----------



## Caun (23. Juni 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Konsolen-Splitscreen ist auch auf nem 60 Zöller noch eine Katastrophe.
> 
> Die Bildgröße ist nicht der entscheidende Faktor (denn dann setzt man sich im Zweifel einfach näher ans Display) sondern der Bildwinkel, der bei Konsolenspielen viel kleiner als beim PC ist (Konsole: ca. 55 Grad, PC: 75 bis 90 Grad), sodass schon im Singleplayer die Übersicht viel geringer ist.
> 
> Im Splitscreen ist die Orientierung dann komplett hinüber. Hinzu kommt: Je größer dann der TV ist, desto stärker fällt der Motion Sickness Faktor aus.



Also sitzt du gern zusammengequetscht vor einem 24zoll ?


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Juni 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Also sitzt du gern zusammengequetscht vor einem 24zoll ?


 
Ich saß früher "zusammengequetscht" vor einem 15-Zöller mit (mindestens!) einem Freund für Multiplayerspiele. Die Siedler, Battle Isle, History Line, Magic Carpet (haben wir sogar 2 gegen 2 gezockt, jeweils einer am Joystick und der andere an der Tastatur ) etc....

Selbiges auch auf der Konsole. Nintendo World Cup auf dem NES mit 3 Mitspielern oder später Bomberman? Mordsgaudi, und Spaß pur!

Fazit? Best times ever, und nicht so unpersönlich wie Online-Multiplayer. Da kriegt man einfach jede Emotion mit und statt Ragequits standen Revanchematches auf dem Programm


----------



## fxler (23. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß garnicht wieso dieses Thema überhaupt diskutiert wird. 
Der PC kann alles was die Konsole kann, und noch mehr,  und das deutlich besser. 
Keiner soll mir mit dem Couchgaming Argument kommen,  dafür gibts Cube Gehäuse und drahtlos Gamepads. 
In solch ein Cubegehäuse kann man auch sehr potente Hardware verbauen.


----------



## ryzen1 (23. Juni 2014)

kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wieso dieses Thema überhaupt diskutiert wird.
> Der PC kann alles was die Konsole kann, und noch mehr,  und das deutlich besser.
> Keiner soll mir mit dem Couchgaming Argument kommen,  dafür gibts Cube Gehäuse und drahtlos Gamepads.
> In solch ein Cubegehäuse kann man auch sehr potente Hardware verbauen.


 
Gamer, die auf die Konsolenexklusiven stehen, haben eine Konsole zu Hause. Und nicht nur die


----------



## dbilas (23. Juni 2014)

Soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob PC oder Konsole. Ich finde diese Diskussion immer mehr als Lächerlich. Ob PC oder Konsole, beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Ebenso ist man als PC Gamer nicht gezwungen vor einem 24" zu zocken sondern kann durch Gamepad genausogut vor dem 60" HK sitzen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juni 2014)

kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wieso dieses Thema überhaupt diskutiert wird.
> Der PC kann alles was die Konsole kann, und noch mehr,  und das deutlich besser.
> Keiner soll mir mit dem Couchgaming Argument kommen,  dafür gibts Cube Gehäuse und drahtlos Gamepads.
> In solch ein Cubegehäuse kann man auch sehr potente Hardware verbauen.


Ich soll mir also einen PC kaufen, da dort Spiele, die ich gar nicht spielen will, besser und schöner laufen und dafür auf Konsolen und die Games die ich spielen will verzichten?
Ja, klingt sehr logisch...


----------



## Wired (23. Juni 2014)

Warum sich denn eigentlich entscheiden wenn man von beiden die Vor- und Nachteile haben kann in dem man PC und Konsole(n) hat  wobei die Nachteile ja dann sogar entfallen da man ja beide Platformarten hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich werde mir wohl wieder eine PS2 kaufen. Ernsthaft.


----------



## Primer (23. Juni 2014)

Warum? Willst du ein Haus bauen und brauchst Ziegel


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juni 2014)

Weil ich als Konsolero geil auf schlechte Grafik bin. 

Nö, hauptsächlich wegen Dark Chronicle, das ich früher leider nie durch gespielt habe und noch ein paar anderen Japan-Games. Vielleicht noch FF7, wo es mir ein 24h Savegame gekillt hat, weswegen ich seit der PS1 keinen Bock auf FF habe.


----------



## Hav0k (23. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl wieder eine PS2 kaufen. Ernsthaft.


Ich zocke heute auch noch regelmäßig auf der PS2, selbst mit Kumpels im MP. Ist ja nicht umsonst die meistverkaufte Konsole aller Zeiten und hat eine riesengroße Bibliothek an guten Spielen.

@ Primer
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt du bist, aber bei mir ist es so dass ich mit Pixel und 2 Farben aufgewachsen bin (Ur-Game Boy). Ich habe die Entwicklung von der Pixel-Grafik (2D) zu Polygonen (3D) hautnah miterlebt, und Spiele gezockt wo es gar keine Texturen gab. Spielspaß bleibt für mich Spielspaß, egal wieviele Pixel oder Kantenglättung am Bildschirm zu sehen ist. Finde es ehrlich gesagt mehr als traurig wenn man nur wegen Grafik und Oberflächlichkeit Spaß haben kann, und alles andere ablehnt. Erinnert immer an die Beverly-Hills-Typen aus dem Fernsehen...


----------



## Primer (23. Juni 2014)

@Nailgun
Jaja, die alte Gameplay>Grafik Leier ....im Westen nichts neues

Da fällt mir gerade ein (wenn du schon schwärmst), ich muss noch Shadow of Colossus nachholen, gabs da nun einen PS3 Port?

PS: Überwinde deine Abhängigkeit von schlechter Grafik! FF7 gibts doch in "HD" auf Steam


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2014)

Ja es gibt einen PS3 Port zu SotC.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich bin eben Retrogamer und warte auf eine Neuauflage vom SNES. 
Shadow of the Colossus gibts genau so wie Ico im PSN.


----------



## Primer (23. Juni 2014)

Gibts nen Unterschied zwischen der HD und Normal? Ich Vermute mal es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen HD und Normal!?
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ias=aps&field-keywords=Shadow of the Colossus

Preis ist ja schon happig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du meinst, aber die HD Versionen für die PS3 sind sicher gleich.


----------



## Wired (23. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl wieder eine PS2 kaufen. Ernsthaft.


 Meine bekommst nimma*!*


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juni 2014)

Egal, die gibts ja noch neu zu kaufen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2014)

Primer schrieb:


> Gibts nen Unterschied zwischen der HD und Normal? Ich Vermute mal es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen HD und Normal!?
> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ias=aps&field-keywords=Shadow of the Colossus
> 
> Preis ist ja schon happig.



Man ist das teuer.
Ich hab das mal "gratis" mit PS+ abgestaubt. 
Ich kannte es von der PS2 nicht, aber die Steuerung war fürchterlich.


----------



## Primer (23. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du meinst, aber die HD Versionen für die PS3 sind sicher gleich.


 
Ah OK, die 22€ collection inkludiert auch die HD Versionen, habe ich aus der Artikel Überschrift nicht raus gelesen^^

So Sommerloch, du kannst kommen!

@Rizzard
Dachte ich auch, ABER auf dem Cover der "Normal" steht "Remastered in High Definition" ToTheUltraMaxSettingsOfTheUniverse!!11!!!!11
Wer lesen kann und so


----------



## Kinguin (23. Juni 2014)

Wieso nicht beides einfach ?  muss man immer rechtfertigen was man kauft und das andere schlechter machen ?


----------



## Negev (24. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil ich als Konsolero geil auf schlechte Grafik bin.



Gibt es nicht irgendwo einen Emulator der PS1&2 Spiele auf nem Taschenrechner zum laufen bringt?
Rein von der Grafik her sollte das doch keinen all zu Großen Unterschied machen...


----------



## Murdoch (24. Juni 2014)

Warum eine ps2 für ps1 Games kaufen? 

Die laufen doch auch auf der ps3 und vita


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juni 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht irgendwo einen Emulator der PS1&2 Spiele auf nem Taschenrechner zum laufen bringt?
> Rein von der Grafik her sollte das doch keinen all zu Großen Unterschied machen...


Möglich, aber um legal zu bleiben, müsste ich die Discs sowieso kaufen und ich bin generell eher der Typ, der gerne was wo rein steckt. ^^


Murdoch schrieb:


> Warum eine ps2 für ps1 Games kaufen?
> 
> Die laufen doch auch auf der ps3 und vita


Es gibt aber nicht alle Games für PS3 und Vita und die Discs würden nur auf der Fat laufen, welche ich aber meinem Bruder verkauft habe. 
Außerdem habe ich sowieso zu wenig Konsolen.


----------



## Marule (24. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Möglich, aber um legal zu bleiben, müsste ich die Discs sowieso kaufen und ich bin generell eher der Typ, der gerne was wo rein steckt. ^^
> .....
> .


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin eben Retrogamer und warte auf eine Neuauflage vom SNES.
> Shadow of the Colossus gibts genau so wie Ico im PSN.


 
Ich habe meine PS2 und meinen SNES (nebst NES und Megadrive, im Wechsel mit Master System 2, N64 und Gamecube+Game Boy Player) noch an meiner alten Röhre angeschlossen und ready zum zocken ^^. Und was ich dort nicht habe ==> Virtual Console, anyone? 



Murdoch schrieb:


> Warum eine ps2 für ps1 Games kaufen?
> 
> Die laufen doch auch auf der ps3 und vita



Wo kann ich auf der Vita meine Discs einschieben?


----------



## Murdoch (24. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Möglich, aber um legal zu bleiben, müsste ich die Discs sowieso kaufen und ich bin generell eher der Typ, der gerne was wo rein steckt. ^^
> 
> Es gibt aber nicht alle Games für PS3 und Vita und die Discs würden nur auf der Fat laufen, welche ich aber meinem Bruder verkauft habe.
> Außerdem habe ich sowieso zu wenig Konsolen.


Ne. Ps1 kannst du auch auf der Slim spielen. Wird immer emuliert. 

Das Verwechselst du mit ps2 und das konnten auch nicht alle fat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juni 2014)

Ja, stimmt, das mit den PS1 Games hab ich vergessen. 

@bofferbrauer
Unser SNES steht bei meinen Eltern und die zocken regelmäßig Dr. Mario um Geld, also bekomme ich das Teil nicht. 
NES und N64 sind bei meinem Bruder.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juni 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @bofferbrauer
> Unser SNES steht bei meinen Eltern und die zocken regelmäßig Dr. Mario um Geld, also bekomme ich das Teil nicht.
> NES und N64 sind bei meinem Bruder.


 
NES und Megadrive standen ewig bei meiner Mutter, da ihr Ehemann (nicht mein Vater) voll auf 2D Jump & Run steht. Dafür bekam ich von ihm seine N64 und die PS2, weil er keine solche Spiele für jene Konsolen finden konnte. Wegen Arthrose in seinen Fingern kann er leider heute diese aber auch nicht mehr zocken, so dass die Konsolen wieder bei mir stehen.


----------



## Wired (26. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ne. Ps1 kannst du auch auf der Slim spielen. Wird immer emuliert.
> 
> Das Verwechselst du mit ps2 und das konnten auch nicht alle fat.


 Um das ganze mal zu berichtigen!

*Gugst du hier*


----------



## Murdoch (26. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal zu berichtigen!
> 
> *Gugst du hier*


Und was ist da jetzt berichtigt?


----------



## Wired (27. Juni 2014)

Von Ps1 Games steht da nix.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Juni 2014)

Ja weil die alle können. 
Also muss ich wohl dich berichtigen :
Ps1 Games = alle ps3 und sogar die vita


----------



## Exception (27. Juni 2014)

Steht auch im Link unter den Tabellen: "Alle PS3 sind Abwärtskompatibel zu PS1 Spielen. "


----------



## Wired (29. Juni 2014)

Dann hab ich das wohl übersehen, habs mit meiner PS3 selbst noch nie probiert, warum auch... hab ich hier doch noch ne PS2 stehen.
Aber unsinnig ists schon, PS1 Games können alle PS3 Versionen aber PS2 Games nur die ersten PS3 Versionen.


----------



## Caun (29. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Dann hab ich das wohl übersehen, habs mit meiner PS3 selbst noch nie probiert, warum auch... hab ich hier doch noch ne PS2 stehen.
> Aber unsinnig ists schon, PS1 Games können alle PS3 Versionen aber PS2 Games nur die ersten PS3 Versionen.



Naja die ps3 60gb hatte ja auch noch den emotion chip der ps2 verbaut  und ich denke einfach auch um den preis zu drücken und weniger verlust zu machen wurde diese idee komplett gestrichen


----------



## Murdoch (29. Juni 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Naja die ps3 60gb hatte ja auch noch den emotion chip der ps2 verbaut  und ich denke einfach auch um den preis zu drücken und weniger verlust zu machen wurde diese idee komplett gestrichen


So sieht es aus. 

Die ps1 Spiele werden komplett per Software emuliert. Die Power um ps2 Spiele flüssig zu emulieren hat die ps3 nicht. 

Die ps3 mit separatem Emotion Chip war zudem auch die anfalligste aller ps3 wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (29. Juni 2014)

Geh mal auf ein Konsolen-Forum und mach die gleiche Umfrage


----------



## AntiWantze (29. Juni 2014)

Der Umfrage hätte eine "Beides" Option nicht geschadet.


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2014)

Kann ein Mod evetl. noch sowas einfügen? Oder macht das nun keinen Sinn mehr?


----------



## Wired (6. Juli 2014)

Dann müsste aber auch der Threadtitel geändert werden sonst passts nich zu der geänderten Umfrageauwahl.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juli 2014)

Was ich einfach schade finde ist ,dass man sogar wenn man deutlich mehr für seine Hardware zählt ,nicht den erwartenden Leistungsvorteil hat
Ich meine eine aktuelle oberklasse/high end Graka schlägt die gpu der Konsole locker,man zahlt dafür allein soviel wie für eine Konsole

Dabei siehts auch nicht wirklich viel besser aus im direkten Vergleich (ich meine jetzt,schon klar,dass das in paar Jahren anders ist)
Und das liegt einfach nur daran,weil die Entwickler nicht optimieren (wobei das bei so vielen PC Konfigs auch schwerer ist) bzw die Publisher ihre Spiele absichtlich auf PC downgraden ......

ps : Nein das war kein Konsolen Hate,aber es ist wirklich so
Und mir ist klar,dass man als Pc Spieler eh nur einen kleinen Konsumententeil darstellt


----------



## Dellwin (7. Juli 2014)

Muss dir da leider zustimmen. Ich selbst bin ein PC Spieler. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt ne Karte für 400-500€ reinknalle und dann alles voll aufdrehe, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich wenn nur einen minimalen Unterschied merken würde, was Bildqualität angeht.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2014)

Aber gerade diese "kleinen" Unterschiede (höhere Auflösungen, mehr Frames, SSAA, HBAO usw) kosten nunmal sehr viel Leistung. Wenn man ein tolles Bild haben will, muss man dafür eben in die Tasche langen.

Und wer künftig auf 4K setzen will, braucht teure Hardware. Lässt sich fast nicht anders bewerkstelligen.
Aber keine Sorge, in ~2 Jahren ist der PC wieder ein gutes Stück vorraus.


----------



## Bash0r (7. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ich bin langsam aus dem Alter raus. Alles auf High-Ultra-Super-End einstellen zu müssen ist mir nicht mehr wichtig.

Wichtiger ist, die geringe Zeit die fürs zocken bleibt, schön und angenehm mit viel Spaß nutzen zu können. Und da brauche ich aktuell nur meine Wii U + Freundin und meinen PC mit einigen auserwählten Titeln (LoL, CoD4, CSS).

Ich will die Zeit garnicht mehr investieren um noch ein paar mehr Details sehen zu können. Solange es flüssig und schnell läuft ist mir der Spielspaß wichtiger. Und zumindest für mich *gilt nicht* zwangsläufig Grafik = Spielspaß.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber gerade diese "kleinen" Unterschiede (höhere Auflösungen, mehr Frames, SSAA, HBAO usw) kosten nunmal sehr viel Leistung. Wenn man ein tolles Bild haben will, muss man dafür eben in die Tasche langen.
> 
> Und wer künftig auf 4K setzen will, braucht teure Hardware. Lässt sich fast nicht anders bewerkstelligen.
> Aber keine Sorge, in ~2 Jahren ist der PC wieder ein gutes Stück vorraus.


 
Der PC ist jetzt schon ein gutes Stück vorraus, vor Allen wenn man bedenkt dass Spiele die optisch gut aussehen auf den Konsolen fast nie in 1080P laufen oder nur 30fps, und das im Jahr 2014.

Sei es Watch Dogs (900p, 30fps) oder Battlefield 4 (900p, 45fps) oder Battlefield:Hardline Beta (900fps, 45 fps) und und und, gerade Spiele die bald erscheinen werden wieder stark gedowngradet werden müssen, ein Prozessor der so "stark" ist wie Tablet CPU's bekommt halt nicht viel auf die Reihe.

4K ist in 2 Jahren auf dem PC Standard, Konsolenspieler werden sich dann noch immer zwischen 720p, 900p oder maximal 1080p rumärgern müssen.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> 4K ist in 2 Jahren auf dem PC Standard, Konsolenspieler werden sich dann noch immer zwischen 720p, 900p oder maximal 1080p rumärgern müssen.


 
Ärgern tun sich ja hauptsächlich nur die PC Spieler darüber


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ärgern tun sich ja hauptsächlich nur die PC Spieler darüber


 
Also wenn ich mir diesen "Kamp" zwischen Xbox One und Playstation 4 Spieler anschaue muss ich immer müde lächeln, auf dem PC wird über 4K gesprochen und Xbox One Spieler sind noch mit 720p unterwegs.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Juli 2014)

Du traust dich 720p und Xbox One in einem Satz zu nennen? Gleich wird dir Dark Threat seine Liste zeigen und dir mal an die Nase fassen


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Du traust dich 720p und Xbox One in einem Satz zu nennen? Gleich wird dir Dark Threat seine Liste zeigen und dir mal an die Nase fassen


 
Ach stimmt, der berühmte Upsclaer.

Und ja, nur weil Fifa 14 und Minecraft in 1080P laufe, ist es für mich keine 1080P Konsole.


----------



## Bash0r (7. Juli 2014)

Als PCler muss ich trotzdem sagen: Was bringen mir 4k  etc. wenn die Spiele teilweise trist, öde und schlecht sind?

Die besten PC-Spiele sind meist von kleineren Entwicklern gemacht und setzen eher auf normales Grafik.
In 2 Jahren 4k Standard? ... Das bezweifle ich.

Aber wie immer gilt: entweder man spielt Spiele damit man Spaß hat, oder damit man sich an der geilen Grafik ergötzen kann (denn dann sind die offensichtlichen Spielschwächen leicht weg zu wischen)...


----------



## Murdoch (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir diesen "Kamp" zwischen Xbox One und Playstation 4 Spieler anschaue muss ich immer müde lächeln, auf dem PC wird über 4K gesprochen und Xbox One Spieler sind noch mit 720p unterwegs.


Mehr als drüber gesprochen wird aber auch nicht. 

Also ich spiele meist nicht mal in fullhd aufm pc. Was soll ich da mit 4k.

Alles gesülze, die Leute sollten mal wieder auf den spielspaß mehr wert legen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Der PC ist jetzt schon ein gutes Stück vorraus, vor Allen wenn man bedenkt dass Spiele die optisch gut aussehen auf den Konsolen fast nie in 1080P laufen oder nur 30fps, und das im Jahr 2014.



30Fps, Standard. Hat nichts mit dem Jahr zu tun, sondern ist einfach gängig.
Und was heißt hier "fast nie"? Die PS4 spielt ein paar Spiele nicht in 1080p, ja, aber FAST NIE, also komm.



> ... ein Prozessor der so "stark" ist wie Tablet CPU's bekommt halt nicht viel auf die Reihe.



Ich hab mich länger nicht mit Tablets beschäftigt, aber gibt es echt schon Tablet CPUs mit 8x1,6GHZ?



> 4K ist in 2 Jahren auf dem PC Standard, Konsolenspieler werden sich dann noch immer zwischen 720p, 900p oder maximal 1080p rumärgern müssen.



900p oder 1080p ist an der Konsole halb so tragisch wie das hier gerne propagiert wird.
PCler würden sich wahrscheinlich wünschen, eine Konsole wäre für 4K ausreichend. Das wäre völlig überflüssig. 
Was will jemand daheim, 3m entfernt von einem 46" Fernseher mit 4K. Das wär doch totaler Schmarn.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Also tut mir Leid, 6 *1.8 Ghz (Es dürfen nur 6 verwendet werden, 2 braucht das Betriebsystem) ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Handys und Tablets in 2 Jahren werden womöglich eine bessere CPU verbaut haben als die aktuellen Konsolen.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Juli 2014)

Hm ich glaube du vergisst eine Sache Bobi

Konsolen sollen einfach zu bedienen sein UND günstig 
Wie soll denn eine Konsole für 400€ das schaffen,was ein PC für 1000€ nicht mal schafft? 
Man kann keine Konsole für so nen hohen Preis anbieten,das kauft niemand
Und ob 4k wirklich in 2 Jahren Standard ist ,bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt (zb kommende Titel wie the witcher 3 in 4k in 2 Jahren? O.o )


----------



## Chemenu (7. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Signatur:
> PC Masterrace? Hm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWFosdVSY-c


 
Danke dafür, das Video kannte ich noch nicht. 
Sagt alles über diese unnötige Umfrage, an der ich mich sicher nicht beteiligen werde.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hm ich glaube du vergisst eine Sache Bobi
> 
> Konsolen sollen einfach zu bedienen sein UND günstig
> Wie soll denn eine Konsole für 400€ das schaffen,was ein PC für 1000€ nicht mal schafft?
> ...


 
Ein PC für 1000 Euro ist aktuell bei Weitem nicht nötig um Spiele besser und schöner zu spielen.
500 Euro (R9 270X, guter FX Prozessor, 8GB Ram, keine SSD) kann aktuelle Spiele fast immer in @max darstellen (1080p sowieso), nur das AA muss reduziert werden.
Dazu hat man mit dem PC ein perfektes Multimediagerät welches noch Foto/Videobearbeitung, Internet, Office und vieles mehr kann!

Ich habe nichts gegen eine Konsole, der einzige Vorteil sind die wenigen interessanten Exklusivtitel, jedoch haben die meisten einen Spielumfang von 8-15 Stunden und sind daher garantiert keine 460 Euro wert (Konsole plus Spiel).


----------



## Kinguin (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ein PC für 1000 Euro ist aktuell bei Weitem nicht nötig um Spiele besser und schöner zu spielen.
> 500 Euro (R9 270X, guter FX Prozessor, 8GB Ram, keine SSD) kann aktuelle Spiele fast immer in @max darstellen (1080p sowieso), nur das AA muss reduziert werden.
> Dazu hat man mit dem PC ein perfektes Multimediagerät welches noch Foto/Videobearbeitung, Internet, Office und vieles mehr kann!
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen eine Konsole, der einzige Vorteil sind die wenigen interessanten Exklusivtitel, jedoch haben die meisten einen Spielumfang von 8-15 Stunden und sind daher garantiert keine 460 Euro wert (Konsole plus Spiel).


 
Ja da hast du recht ,aber bedenke mit einer 270x (die der gpu einheit einer ps4 entspricht glaub ich) kannse in 3 Jahren nix mehr flüssig zocken
Die Konsole hingegen schon
Und dann versteh ich nicht,wieso du dich darüber beschwerst ,dass Konsolen kein 4k können ? o.O
Ist doch klar ,dass sie es nicht schaffen (Preisspanne von 400-500€)

oder Sätze wie die Konsolenspieler ärgern sich weiterhin mit 900,1080p und so,verstehe ich auh nicht
Ich meine dem 0815 Kunden ist das so egal ,die einzigen die sich ärgern sind wir, die PC Spieler


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen eine Konsole, der einzige Vorteil sind die wenigen interessanten Exklusivtitel, jedoch haben die meisten einen Spielumfang von 8-15 Stunden und sind daher garantiert keine 460 Euro wert (Konsole plus Spiel).



Im Grunde holt man sich eine Konsole auch nicht wegen der Exklusives.
Diese sind eigentlich nur ausschlaggebend, für WELCHE Konsole man sich entscheidet.


----------



## Metalic (7. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mir nur eine Konsole wegen einen Exklusivtitel holen. So war es auch mit der Ps3 bei mir und Final Fantasy. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das Spiel nicht an die älteren heran reicht.


----------



## Murdoch (7. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Grunde holt man sich eine Konsole auch nicht wegen der Exklusives.
> Diese sind eigentlich nur ausschlaggebend, für WELCHE Konsole man sich entscheidet.


Ich glaub  dann bist du einer der wenigen. 
Ich habe immer Konsolen nur wegen der exklusiven geholt.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich glaub  dann bist du einer der wenigen.



Hier im Forum? JA (aber auch erst seit ein paar Jahren)
Allgemein: Nein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> 4K ist in 2 Jahren auf dem PC Standard, Konsolenspieler werden sich dann noch immer zwischen 720p, 900p oder maximal 1080p rumärgern müssen.


Der Durchschnitts-PC von heute hat zwar schon mit FullHD so seine Probleme, aber klar, wenn du meinst.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Durchschnitts-PC von heute hat zwar schon mit FullHD so seine Probleme, aber klar, wenn du meinst.


 
Was heißt Durchschnitts PC?
GTX560ti und ein alter 2 Kern Prozessor oder was?
Das stimmt dann womöglich sogar.

Aber wer sich aktuell für 500 Euro einen PC zusammenbastelt (bestehend aus einer R9 270X, gutem FX Prozessor, 8GB Ram, keine SSD) der kann locker in @max und FullHD mit reduziertem AA alles spielen was es aktuell gibt und wird auch in nächster Zeit kaum Probleme haben.


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Juli 2014)

Kommt halt immer darauf an, was man sich von "PC-Gaming" erwartet.
Für mich persönlich macht PC-Gaming nur dann wirklich Sinn, wenn man
A) mit den typischen PC-Genres viel anfangen kann, und
B) einen wirklich deutlich sichtbaren Unterschied zu den Konsolen sieht.

Zu A: RTS wie Command & Conquer (Teil 1, Red Alert, Generals waren meine Lieblinge) oder Warcraft 1+2 habe ich damals wirklich geliebt.
Heute fehlen mir solche Erlebnisse total, Company of Heroes 2 oder Total War wirken auf mich wie lieblose Nachfolger und machen mir keinen Spaß.
Mit MMO's/MOBA's etc. kann ich nichts anfangen, dafür fehlt mir auch die Zeit. Bleiben eigentlich nur mehr die Multi-Titel, sprich Konsolenports ->

Zu B: und da fallen die Unterschiede für mich persönlich auch viel zu gering aus. Manchen mag das reichen wenn sie ein bisschen Downsampling
machen können und etwas mehr Anti Aliasing drüberklatschen - mir ist das für einen *deutlichen* optischen Mehrwert einfach zu wenig. Da würde
mich eigentlich nur eine komplett neue PC-eigene Engine überzeugen, die die Vorteile des PCs auch voll ausnutzt. Noch dazu laufen die Spiele häufig nicht
wie gewollt und haben Hänger bzw. Ruckler durch die schlechte Portierung (selber erlebt bei Watch Dogs oder Dark Souls 2).

Deswegen bin auch froh dass es Konsolen abseits des PC-"Wahnsinns" gibt. Dort kann ich mich wirklich zu 100% auf die Spiele konzentrieren, und
muss mich nicht mehr darum kümmern ob ich die aktuellste Version installiert habe, ob es eventuell Tweaks/Mods gibt, mit denen das Spiel sauber(er) läuft,
weil die Entwickler wieder mal Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Natürlich gibt es deutliche optische Unterschiede, ein Battlefield oder Watch Dogs sieht auf der Konsole unfassbar schlecht aus, läuft nichtmal in voller HD Auflösung.
Hier wie Watch Dogs auf dem PC aussieht dank Mods die sogar kaum Leistung fressen und das Stottern sogar bereinigen.
Auf der Playstation 4 sieht es mehr wie eine leicht aufgepeppte Last Gen Version aus.
Features wie hochauflösende Schatten, HBAO+, God Rays, bessere Texturen, besser Reflektionen, bessere Beleuchtung, zig verschiedene AA Möglichkeiten usw. usf. will man als PC-ler nicht missen.

@Metallic

Dafür fehlt mir wohl einfach die Kohle als armer Student.
Der einzige Grund mir eine Playstation 4 zu kaufen wird GTA 6 sein in ferner Zukunft, ansonsten wird mich nichts zu so einer Investition bringen.


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es deutliche optische Unterschiede, ein Battlefield oder Watch Dogs sieht auf der Konsole unfassbar schlecht aus


Bei deinen Beiträgen braucht man nicht mal einen Satz zu lesen, und weiss schon dass wieder nur ein substanzloser Konsolen-Bash folgt ... 
"unfassbar schlecht" ... so könnte man heute eventuell ein NES-Spiel von 1989 bezeichnen, aber selbst das wäre übertrieben.
Also *wenn* man etwas zu einem Thema schreibt, sollte man doch bitte möglichst sachlich und unvoreingenommen bleiben...


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Bei deinen Beiträgen braucht man nicht mal einen Satz zu lesen, und weiss schon dass wieder nur ein substanzloser Konsolen-Bash folgt ...
> "unfassbar schlecht" ... so könnte man heute eventuell ein NES-Spiel von 1989 bezeichnen, aber selbst das wäre übertrieben.
> Also *wenn* man etwas zu einem Thema schreibt, sollte man doch bitte möglichst sachlich und unvoreingenommen bleiben...


 
Also tut mir Leid, aber im Vergleich zu dem beispielsweise




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7rm9C7CL_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sieht Watch Dogs auf der Konsole wirklich schlecht aus, von mir aus nicht unfassbar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Was heißt Durchschnitts PC?
> GTX560ti und ein alter 2 Kern Prozessor oder was?
> Das stimmt dann womöglich sogar.
> 
> Aber wer sich aktuell für 500 Euro einen PC zusammenbastelt (bestehend aus einer R9 270X, gutem FX Prozessor, 8GB Ram, keine SSD) der kann locker in @max und FullHD mit reduziertem AA alles spielen was es aktuell gibt und wird auch in nächster Zeit kaum Probleme haben.


Dann sind wir uns also einig, dass 4K in zwei Jahren zwar möglich, aber sicher nicht Standard ist. 
In zwei Jahren werde ich mit diesem 500€-PC aber schon Abstriche in Kauf nehmen müssen. ^^


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also tut mir Leid, aber im Vergleich zu dem beispielsweise sieht Watch Dogs auf der Konsole wirklich schlecht aus, von mir aus nicht unfassbar.


Es sieht *im Detail* besser aus, wäre mir aber das Geld nicht mal im Ansatz wert, was man für einen PC ausgeben müsste, um das so flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns also einig, dass 4K in zwei Jahren zwar möglich, aber sicher nicht Standard ist.
> In zwei Jahren werde ich mit diesem 500€-PC aber schon Abstriche in Kauf nehmen müssen. ^^


 
Naja, das kommt ganz drauf an, im Jahre 2007 (also 2 Jahre nach Xbox 360 Release) konnte man mit einer 7800GT auch noch annehmbar spielen, wobei man sogar bedenken muss dass die GPU der Xbox 360 seinerzeit absolut High End war (Vergleichbar mit einer X1900XT).

Ich denke mit einer R9 270X wird man noch gut 2-3 Jahre auf @max bis @High spielen, danach nurmehr @Mittel und ab 2019 sollte man dann wieder aufrüsten um gut mitzuhalten.

Selbst eine 7 Jahre alte 8800GT kann in Spielen welche nicht DirectX11 erfordern gut mithalten, siehe beispielsweise Battlefield 4, da schafft eine 8800GT (wie gesagt 7 Jahre alt!!!) in 900p und @Medium (also über Xbox One Niveau) fast immer über 40fps:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtXRKUj_fGc

@Razor

Das läuft alles auf einer GTX760...

Im Detail.


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> @Razor
> 
> Das läuft alles auf einer GTX760...


Auf meiner GTX 780 hat WD mit allen (guten) Mods zwischen 35-55fps - dann läuft es auf einer GTX 760 mit weniger als 30 fps im Schnitt.
Und welcher selbsternannte Herrenrassler spielt denn bitte mit weniger als 30fps? Das wird doch bei den Konsolen immer so behandelt als verursacht es "Augenkrebs".


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Auf meiner GTX 780 hat WD mit allen (guten) Mods zwischen 35-55fps - dann läuft es auf einer GTX 760 mit weniger als 30 fps im Schnitt.
> Und welcher selbsternannte Herrenrassler spielt denn bitte mit weniger als 30fps? Das wird doch bei den Konsolen immer so behandelt als verursacht es "Augenkrebs".


 
Dann läuft bei Dir was falsch oder Du benutzt die alten unausgereiften Mods.

Und am 25 Juni hast Du noch geschrieben dass Du Dir das Spiel womöglich erst Ende des Jahres holen willst, ich zitiere Dich mal:



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich besitze keine PS4, dafür aber einen sehr guten PC: sysProfile: ID: 95767 - Razor
> 
> Werde mir dann wahrscheinlich Ende des Jahres eine holen im Bundle, aber sicher nicht wegen der Grafik, sondern wegen der Spiele.
> Ich bin nicht so naiv und plattformabhängig, dass ich ALLES was es auf Konsole gibt Scheißé finde´, und alles auf PC vergöttere.
> ...



Woher der plötzliche Sinneswandel?  

Ich denke Du willst es einfach nur schlechtreden...


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Juli 2014)

Die PS4 wollte ich mir übrigens Ende des Jahres holen, nicht das Spiel - lesen und so.....
Ich soll also etwas schlechtreden was ich selber besitze? Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dir und mir:

Du hebst am PC alles bis in den Himmel und noch höher, übertreibst maßlos und machst die Konsolen im Umkehrschluss total runter wo es nur geht. Ich sehe beide Versionen nebeneinander, und schreibe *objektiv* meine Meinung darüber. Sicher findest du in einem PC-Forum so viele Sympathisanten, hat aber mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Mit einer GTX 760 und allen Mods läuft Watch Dogs nicht mal im Ansatz so flüssig und vor allem: sauber, wie auf der PS4. Viele finden die "tollen" Effekte wie z.B. das übertriebene DOF und teils überzogene Lichteffekte auch nicht so toll, und bevorzugen das Original. Ich habe die Mods nach ca. 1 Stunde wieder alle runtergenommen.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die PS4 wollte ich mir übrigens Ende des Jahres holen, nicht das Spiel - lesen und so.....
> Ich soll also etwas schlechtreden was ich selber besitze? Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dir und mir:
> 
> Du hebst am PC alles bis in den Himmel und noch höher, übertreibst maßlos und machst die Konsolen im Umkehrschluss total runter wo es nur geht. Ich sehe beide Versionen nebeneinander, und schreibe *objektiv* meine Meinung darüber. Sicher findest du in einem PC-Forum so viele Sympathisanten, hat aber mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Mit einer GTX 760 und allen Mods läuft Watch Dogs nicht mal im Ansatz so flüssig und vor allem: sauber, wie auf der PS4. Viele finden die "tollen" Effekte wie z.B. das übertriebene DOF und teils überzogene Lichteffekte auch nicht so toll, und bevorzugen das Original. Ich habe die Mods nach ca. 1 Stunde wieder alle runtergenommen.


 
Nochmal zur Info:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7uhbodoS7g

Läuft in 1440p auf einer GTX 760, steht in der Beschreibung und im Guru3D Forum hat er es soweit ich weiß auch gepostet!
In 1440P zwar etwas ruckelig, aber in 1080P top!
Verwende aktuelle Mods und nicht die alten, dann *kann* es garnicht schlecht laufen!

Das Original sieht hässlich aus im Vergleich zur Mod Version, hier mal eine Liste der Verbesserungen der Mod:



> - Realistic colorgrading presets
> - More wind
> - Dynamic rendered rain
> - Higher view distances
> ...



Wenn ich mein Watch Dogs auf Standard setze ohne irgendwelche Zusatzmittel sieht es grottenschlecht aus, kein Vergleich zur gemoddeten Version die gerade mal 10-15% mehr Leistung beanspricht (die neuesten Versionen nicht die alten verbuggten!).


----------



## Kinguin (7. Juli 2014)

Lassen wir es einfach mit den Vergleichen,klar schafft dein PC mehr als eine Konsole Bobi -.- 
Ist ja logisch wenn man mehr als 400-500 zahlt oder ? 
Letzten Endes ist jeodem selbst überlassen,ob ihm diese Detailverbesserung so wichtig ist 

Aber dennoch du hast grad in deinem vorherigen post geschrieben ,dass eine 270x noch locker 3 Jahre halten wird 
Das bezweifle ich doch sehr ,besonders wenn bald die Spiele rauskommen ohne LastGen Berücksichtigung


----------



## Trieb01 (22. Juli 2014)

Die Konsole find ich nur mal so zum Fifa spielen geeignet... 

ansonsten schlägt der PC einfach alles


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2014)

Trieb01 schrieb:


> Die Konsole find ich nur mal so zum Fifa spielen geeignet...
> 
> ansonsten schlägt der PC einfach alles



Wenn es sich nur um Fifa dreht, das kannst auch am PC und Gamepad zocken.


----------



## Caun (22. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn es sich nur um Fifa dreht, das kannst auch am PC und Gamepad zocken.


 
und trd gehört FIFA aufm TV ^^
ich hab fifa für pc und PS4/PS3  seit fifa12, da ich auf beiden plattformen kollegen habe, aber am TV an der konsole zu zocken find ich da geiler.
Ich hatte jahrelang nur eine Konsole eig für FIFA gehabt und außerdem ist leider FIFA auf den Konsolen den PC immer einen schritt vorrausgewesen...


----------



## tandel (22. Juli 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> und trd gehört FIFA aufm TV ^^
> ich hab fifa für pc und PS4/PS3  seit fifa12, da ich auf beiden plattformen kollegen habe, aber am TV an der konsole zu zocken find ich da geiler.
> Ich hatte jahrelang nur eine Konsole eig für FIFA gehabt und außerdem ist leider FIFA auf den Konsolen den PC immer einen schritt vorrausgewesen...



Viele Spiele gehören auf ein großes Display (Umgangssprachlich auch TV genannt). Deshalb hängt bei mir der PC selbstverständlich auch am TV.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2014)

Caun schrieb:


> Ich hatte jahrelang nur eine Konsole eig für FIFA gehabt und außerdem ist leider FIFA auf den Konsolen den PC immer einen schritt vorrausgewesen...



Ja kommt angeblich öfters vor das manche nur für Fifa eine Konsole haben. Naja, wem´s gefällt.^^
Ich hab sie mittlerweile für eigentlich alles. Dann lohnt es sich auch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juli 2014)

Cool eine Umfrage was man lieber hat, PC oder Konsole, und das in einem PC Forum, wer wird da meint ihr gewinnen 
Genau anders herum in einem Konsolen dominierten Forum gewinnt natürlich ... hmm wer wohl 
Außerdem über was wird (sorry "wurde") hier eigentlich abgestimmt, die frage ist sehr dürftig.


----------



## Murdoch (22. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6633037 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool eine Umfrage was man lieber hat, PC oder Konsole, und das in einem PC Forum, wer wird da meint ihr gewinnen
> Genau anders herum in einem Konsolen dominierten Forum gewinnt natürlich ... hmm wer wohl
> Außerdem über was wird (sorry "wurde") hier eigentlich abgestimmt, die frage ist sehr dürftig.


.... Ach du nu wieder.... [emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juli 2014)

Soll das Spam sein oder was ?


----------



## Murdoch (22. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6633076 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das Spam sein oder was ?


Ne deins etwa?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juli 2014)

Und was soll dein Beitrag bedeuten ?


----------



## Murdoch (22. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6633386 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll dein Beitrag bedeuten ?


In ironisch witziger Weise Zustimmung. 

So alla "Ach was". 

Aber mein Humor ist eigen und nicht immer verständlich.


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich habs verstanden


----------



## Murdoch (22. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Also ich habs verstanden


Ich hab auch extra 2 smilies hinter gepackt.


----------



## D00msday (26. Juli 2014)

Ui ui ui... 556 Seiten schon. Das hat ja ungeahnte Höhen hier angenommen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juli 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Ui ui ui... 556 Seiten schon. Das hat ja ungeahnte Höhen hier angenommen.


 
Noch 110 und er erreicht teuflische Ausmaße


----------



## Wired (26. Juli 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Noch 110 und er erreicht teuflische Ausmaße


 Und dann noch mal 331 drauf! 

Sind doch schön... die Zahlen.


----------



## ragon000 (26. Juli 2014)

Wobei ich dann lieber zu den 1000  332 addieren würde und sie dann halbieren würde


----------



## Soulzerker (18. August 2014)

Würde es in mehr Spielen am PC mit benutzten Controller Zielhilfe geben, wie zum Beispiel in Call of Duty: Ghosts (ich mag das Spiel trotzdem nicht) und Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare, und Microsoft und Sony nicht mit Exklusiv-Deals herumwerfen, so wäre der PC absolut top. Problem ist nur, dass man mit einem Controller halt nicht so gute Chancen gegen Leute mit Tastatur und Maus hat.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

PC kann einfach mehr. Und seitdem man über Steam die Spiele quer durchs Haus streamen kann ist auch keine Konsole am TV mehr nötig.


----------



## luc99 (24. August 2014)

PC
•Verglichen mit Next - Gen bei gleichem Preis mindestens genauso hohe Leistung
•billigere Spiele 
•Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, viel mehr Auswahl an Peripherie
•Coole Software wie In Home Streaming
•mehr als nur Zocken


----------



## Thranthor (26. August 2014)

Tja, nun sind aber gerade die "billigeren" Spiele dafür verantwortlich, dass auf dem PC wesentlich weniger Geld generiert wird pro Spiel, weil die Leute es entweder kopieren, oder bei Steam für 3,50€ kaufen 
(Natürlich übertreibe ich hier etwas bewusst, es gibt auch PCler, die sich Vollpreis-Titel kaufen  )

Dies hat dann auch dazu geführt, dass nur noch wenige PC-AAA-Produktionen finanzierbar sind !
Dies sind dann wirklich Genre auf die PCler stehen und gewartet haben (bzw. eben auf dem PC besser oder nur spielbar sind), oder auch viele Gelegenheitszocker an sich binden können, als Beispiele seien hier WoW genannt, oder auch Star Citizen (dieses Genre ist ja beinahe ausgestorben, aber es gibt eben genügend Fans für Weltraum-Sims, ich selbst habe 60$ für SC ausgegeben  ).

Es wird weiterhin so sein, dass ganz große Produktionen - die mindestens 50 Millionen Dollar "verschlingen" - nur finanzierbar sind, wenn sie auf dem PC und mindestens zwei Konsolen erscheinen, ansonsten würde es sie niemals geben !


----------



## Xcravier (26. August 2014)

Raubkopieren könnten wir doch gar nicht mehr, wegen dem tollen Drm.

Wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, würden halt mehr Leute sich das Spiel für den Pc kaufen, wodurch es wieder finanzierbar wird. Wenn man außerdem nicht 2/3 des Budgets für Marketing verbrauchen würde, wäre es außerdem erheblich einfacher das Spiel zu finanzieren.


----------



## Rizzard (26. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, würden halt mehr Leute sich das Spiel für den Pc kaufen



Hätte wäre wenn.
Würde es keine Tiere geben, wären wir alle Vegetarier. Aber wer will das schon.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. August 2014)

Nö, nicht alle.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, würden halt mehr Leute sich das Spiel für den Pc kaufen,


 
Ich denke noch eher würde sich der Smartphone- und Tablet-Gamingmarkt ausweiten.


----------



## SirBullyyy (26. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Raubkopieren könnten wir doch gar nicht mehr, wegen dem tollen Drm.
> 
> Wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, würden halt mehr Leute sich das Spiel für den Pc kaufen, wodurch es wieder finanzierbar wird. Wenn man außerdem nicht 2/3 des Budgets für Marketing verbrauchen würde, wäre es außerdem erheblich einfacher das Spiel zu finanzieren.


 
Man muss dazu sagen kein Konsolenhersteller dachte sich einfach "ach mhmh heute ist ein schöner Tag, bringe ich doch eine Konsole raus". Dahinter stehen Jahrelang Marktforschungen etc.

Wenn es keine Konsolen geben würde, würde es was anderes geben. Die Leute wollen das eben, das würde den PC hier auch nicht helfen.

Trotzdem find ich nach langer Konsolen Zeit wieder zum PC zurück. Ich mag einfach was man damit alles machen kann. (momentan Spiele ich Metroid: Prime nach ^^ super Spiel, versuch das mal auf einer Konsole.)
Wenn die Umsätze nicht stimmen würden, würde keine mehr Spiele aufn PC rausbringen, es kommen aber so viele Multiplatspiele. Ich persönlich habe das gefühl der PC ist total im kommen und wird immer beliebter, vorallem hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Rizzard (26. August 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe das gefühl der PC ist total im kommen und wird immer beliebter, vorallem hier in Deutschland.



Der PC war in Deutschland nie weg. Gerade hier ist doch eine der PC-Hochburgen überhaupt.

Ach ja, was wäre das für eine perfekte Welt, wenn wir alle nur auf PC spielen würden.
Wir sollten dann gleich noch alle die selbe Religion haben, und schon wäre alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen.


----------



## SirBullyyy (26. August 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich besitzte beides und möchte auch auf keines verzichten müssen.  Für mich ist die Kombi aus PC und Ps4 einfach perfekt.
Nächstes Lieblingsspiel :"BLOODBORNE" und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das da ein Hammer auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Zybba (26. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> [...]
> Ach ja, was wäre das für eine perfekte Welt, wenn wir alle nur auf PC spielen würden.
> Wir sollten dann gleich noch alle die selbe Religion haben, und schon wäre alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen.


 
Stimmt schon, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.


Ich persönlich hab noch nie ne Konsole besessen, hätte ich als Kind sicher gern gehabt.
Heute find ichs ganz gut, sitze mittlerweile genug vor dem Bildschirm... :/
Hab bis heute immer noch keine Konsole besessen, bevorzuge mittlerweile PC.
Meiner Meinung nach aus vernünftigen Gründen.
Aber ich hab Xbox-Pads, um sie für die entsprechenden Spiele zu nutzen.

"Entsprechende Spiele": Quake, CS, C&C


----------



## Rizzard (26. August 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Heute find ichs ganz gut, sitze mittlerweile genug vor dem Bildschirm... :/



Der PC knechtet mich quasi den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit. 
Wenn ich dann zuhause bin, bleibt der PC unter der Woche oftmals aus, und ich setz mich vor die Konsole/TV....Couching eben.


----------



## Zybba (26. August 2014)

Jap, mich auch.

Zwischen vor PC oder Konsole hocken sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.
Wobei die Sitzhaltung und der Abstand ja schon was anderes ist...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. August 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> (momentan Spiele ich Metroid: Prime nach ^^ super Spiel, versuch das mal auf einer Konsole.)


Wenn du PC und PS4 hast, hast du dir sicher Metroid gekauft, um es zu spielen.


----------



## Captn (26. August 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.
> 
> Ich persönlich hab noch nie ne Konsole besessen, hätte ich als Kind sicher gern gehabt.
> Heute find ichs ganz gut, sitze mittlerweile genug vor dem Bildschirm... :/
> ...



Ich habe mit der PS1 angefangen zu zocken, hatte dann die 2 und später die 3 jeweils die normale und die Slimvariante. Als ich dann vor 2 Jahren angefangen habe, mir meinen eigenen PC, nach viel Problemen mit meinem Laptop, zu bauen hat sich ne Menge verändert. Mit den Möglichkeiten die einem der PC bietet habe ich mehr als nur meinen Spaß. Hinzu kommt, dass mir gerade das Basteln an dem Knecht viel Freude bereitet.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2014)

Ich bin aktuell für beides 

PS4 und wenn es das Budget hergibt nen PC für ca. 800 €

Das reicht für MICH aktuell dicke aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. August 2014)

Lol, dieser Thread lebt immer noch. Aber nun mit der neuen Konsolen-Gen stehen die Dinge auch wieder anders. Die neue PS4 scheint echt geil zu sein. Wenn ich nicht arm wie eine Kirchenmaus wäre, würde ich mir ein holen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. August 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Lol, dieser Thread lebt immer noch. Aber nun mit der neuen Konsolen-Gen stehen die Dinge auch wieder anders. Die neue PS4 scheint echt geil zu sein. Wenn ich nicht arm wie eine Kirchenmaus wäre, würde ich mir ein holen.



Damals habe ich hier auch mein Kreuzchen beim PC gemacht.
Jetzt mit der PS 4 wäre meine Auswahl anders ausgefallen, aber was soll´s. Zeiten ändern sich/dich.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Damals habe ich hier auch mein Kreuzchen beim PC gemacht.
> Jetzt mit der PS 4 wäre meine Auswahl anders ausgefallen, aber was soll´s. Zeiten ändern sich/dich.


 
Dito, eben in der Mittagspause die PS4 aufgebaut  sehr sehr geiles Teil.

Kurz Diablo angezockt, dann musste ich wieder auf Arbeit -.-

Denke auch dass ich den PC nur noch für bestimmte Titel nutzen werde...


----------



## Kinguin (26. August 2014)

Also ich bleibe dabei Multiplattform auf Pc ,Shooter sowieso immer Pc (Mittelklasse Rechner reicht mir)
Aber die Konsole (Ps) für die Exklusives und Fifa/Beatm Ups,die kommt irgendwann dazu
Vllt auch noch ne WiiU -einfach weil ich Zelda und Metroid liebe und Smash und MarioKart einfach die geilsten Partygames sind,ob jung,alt,Frau oder Mann  

Damit verpasse ich nix


----------



## shadie (26. August 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe dabei Multiplattform auf Pc ,Shooter sowieso immer Pc (Mittelklasse Rechner reicht mir)
> Aber die Konsole (Ps) für die Exklusives und Fifa/Beatm Ups,die kommt irgendwann dazu
> Vllt auch noch ne WiiU -einfach weil ich Zelda und Metroid liebe und Smash und MarioKart einfach die geilsten Partygames sind,ob jung,alt,Frau oder Mann
> 
> Damit verpasse ich nix


 
Stimmt ne WiiU fehlt mir auch noch für Mario kart und Super Smash bros oder wie das jetzt heißt


----------



## Kinguin (26. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Stimmt ne WiiU fehlt mir auch noch für Mario kart und Super Smash bros oder wie das jetzt heißt



Super Smash ist eins der besten BeatmUps überhaupt,simpel aber süchtig machend  
Und Mario Kart sorgt für das meiste Rumgeschreie und Geflame (natürlich nicht böse gemeint) im Zimmer  xd


----------



## shadie (26. August 2014)

Ja das war noch anderes Geflame als heut zu tage in Lol 

Super Smash Bros habe ich damals aufm N64 gesuchtet nach der Schule zusammen mit Freunden 

Mario Kart war auch immer sau geil, habs aber einmal mit dem beknackten WII Bewegungscontroller gezockt, darauf komme ich nicht klar 
Brauche da dann zwingend Joystick (ist bei der WiiU ja glaube ich so)


----------



## Kinguin (26. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ja das war noch anderes Geflame als heut zu tage in Lol
> 
> Super Smash Bros habe ich damals aufm N64 gesuchtet nach der Schule zusammen mit Freunden
> 
> ...



Ja LoL macht mir auch Spass ,aber stimmt schon das ist ein anderes Geflame (sowas wie you suck,omg you are so retard,wish your cancer -.-)
Aber Mario Kart ist da nicht viel anders,halt weniger Beleidigungen schon,aber darüber kann man lachen eben - allein wenn da so nen Blauer panzer fliegt,zu göttlich wenn der erst platzierte kurz vorm Ziel aufschreit xd


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Mario Kart war auch immer sau geil, habs aber einmal mit dem beknackten WII Bewegungscontroller gezockt, darauf komme ich nicht klar
> Brauche da dann zwingend Joystick (ist bei der WiiU ja glaube ich so)


 
Wii Version kann auch mit dem Classic Controller gezockt werden; die Wii U Version alternativ auch mit Bewegungssteuerung, ist aber nicht zwingend


----------



## Exception (27. August 2014)

Mit der Wiimote geht Mario Kart 8 auf der U nur mit Bewegungssteuerung.  Mit dem Gamepad und Classic Controller geht es mit den Sticks.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Aber die Konsole (Ps) für die Exklusives und Fifa/Beatm Ups,die kommt irgendwann dazu.



Exakt so mach ich das auch.
Der PC ist toll für Exklusives, Rest auf PS4.


----------



## Jor-El (27. August 2014)

Da wirst du aber wenig Zeit für deine PS4 haben.


----------



## Kinguin (27. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Exakt so mach ich das auch.
> Der PC ist toll für Exklusives, Rest auf PS4.



Wobei Multiplattform Titel genieße ich dann wohl generell doch am Pc,einfach weils günstiger ist dank Steam (Ausnahmen wie Fifa usw gibts halt)
Die Konsole ist im Verlaufe bzw Ende einer Gen Gold wert mit den ganzen Titel  
hab mir vor paar Monaten ne ps3 gegönnt (wird ja hintergeschmissen) und hole grade viele Titel nach (wer zudem glaubt,dass Sony nur Uncharted,Beyond und TLoU hat liegt absolut falsch)

meine Kumpels machen das aber ebenfalls so wie du: Pc Exklusives,Rest Ps4 (dafür braucht er auch keinen Mid oder HighEnd Rechner für LoL,Cs Go,TF2,Diablo,StarCraft usw)
Wobei man auch schon überlegt sich D3 auf den Konsolen zu holen - soll ja recht spassig sein wegen Lokalen Multiplayer


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2014)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Da wirst du aber wenig Zeit für deine PS4 haben.



Wenn man da alle oder das Meiste von zocken will geb ich dir recht.
Aber dieses Jahr stet für mich (was mir spontan einfällt) nur Pillars of Eternity an.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wobei man auch schon überlegt sich D3 auf den Konsolen zu holen - soll ja recht spassig sein wegen Lokalen Multiplayer



Ist überraschend gut geworden. Bin begeistert (bisher).



Kinguin schrieb:


> hab mir vor paar Monaten ne ps3 gegönnt (wird  ja hintergeschmissen) und hole grade viele Titel nach (wer zudem  glaubt,dass Sony nur Uncharted,Beyond und TLoU hat liegt absolut falsch)



Evtl hol ich mir 2015 noch Tales of Zestiria für die PS3. Ich dachte eigentlich ich kann das Gerät dann langsam mal abklemmen.


----------



## Kinguin (27. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn man da alle oder das Meiste von zocken will geb ich dir recht.
> Aber dieses Jahr stet für mich (was mir spontan einfällt) nur Pillars of Eternity an.
> 
> Ist überraschend gut geworden. Bin begeistert (bisher).
> ...



Ja also D3 hat über TS auch Spass gemacht,aber das Couch Gefühl ist bestimmt nochmal besser ^^ 
Tales of Zestiria sagt mir nix,scheint nen JRPG zu sein oder?
Mir sagen aber eher diese Exklusives zu wie : Bayonetta,Vanquish,God of War 1-3,KH,Okami,FFX und Shadow Of Colossus HD (okey sind ursprünglich ps2 Titel eigentlich)
,Metal Gear Solid,Heavenly Sword,Dantes Inferno- das sind alles tolle SP Titel,die mir der Pc nicht bietet leider 

Beyond fand ich hingegen sehr langweilig,Uncharted ist zwar gut,aber das neue TR finde ich besser und TLoU werde ich noch spielen,nach der MGS HD Saga 

Da bis Ende des Jahres eh kein Pflichttitel kommt auf dem Pc,werde ich wohl erstmal auf der Ps3 zocken und dann irgendwann diese verkaufen
Nächstes Jahr kracht dann wieder der Pc mit TW3,Doom,Batman,MGS V und noch GTA5 vllt


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2014)

Hat zwar nichts mit PC zu tun, aber dürfte hier wohl am ehesten rein passen.

Blessuren bei Jagd nach Schnäppchen - Heilbronn - Rhein-Main-Neckar - Region - FNWeb


----------



## Kinguin (27. August 2014)

Erinnert mich an dieses eine Video,welches den Ansturm beim Ps4 Verkauf in Mediamarkt zeigte 
Da gabs auch ne Schlägerei und mächtig Gerangel,und das alles wegen einer Konsole


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2014)

Das der 11 Jährige auf das Gerät behaart ist logisch (er hat es sich ja auch als erster geschnappt).
Aber das die fast 40 jährige Frau da so ein Terz macht, ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (27. August 2014)

wie macht ihr das mit den spielen kauft ihr euch die alle oder geht ihr auch mal auf torrent seiten oder sowas?
ich hab paar mal geladen und kam nichts bei raus..^^
für pc wird das ja sonst ein teurer spass sich die immer zu kaufen...
bei konsolenspiele gehste in die nächste videothek und leihst dir die mal aus für ein paar tag für 1,50...


----------



## Grestorn (27. August 2014)

Tja, so ist das im Leben. Wer etwas haben möchte, muss dafür zahlen. 

Für den kleinen Geldbeutel gibt es jede Menge Indi-Spiele und auch Vollpreisspiele werden bereits nach wenigen Monaten oft sehr günstig auf Steam angeboten. Die darfst Du dann auch unbegrenzt behalten und musst sie nicht zurückgeben.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (27. August 2014)

oh nee ich hasse indiespiele...mit b-movie games kannste mich jagen...hab mir outlast gekauft...eigentlich klasse spiel wenn man sich nicht immer nur verstecken müsste ,sondern auch mal einen klapsmühlenpatienten eine geben könnte^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2014)

Tja, nur beim Mainstream darf man auch Bekloppte kloppen.


----------



## Captn (28. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, nur beim Mainstream darf man auch Bekloppte kloppen.



Ich würde Borderlands jetzt aber nicht als Mainstream bezeichnen .


----------



## ryzen1 (1. September 2014)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das mit den spielen kauft ihr euch die alle oder geht ihr auch mal auf torrent seiten oder sowas?
> ich hab paar mal geladen und kam nichts bei raus..^^
> für pc wird das ja sonst ein teurer spass sich die immer zu kaufen...
> bei konsolenspiele gehste in die nächste videothek und leihst dir die mal aus für ein paar tag für 1,50...


 
Wenn man sich die Spiele nicht leisten kann, sollte man warten, bis die Spiele in einem Preisbereich fallen, den man mit seinem Geldbeutel vereinbaren kann 
Ganz so billig, ist das gamen dann wohl auch nicht.
Hab mir jetzt am Wochenende Destiny + Season Pass für 89,99 gekauft. Und ich weiß nicht warum


----------



## Blackout27 (1. September 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt am Wochenende Destiny + Season Pass für 89,99 gekauft. Und ich weiß nicht warum


 
Das Game in allen ehren aber 90€ für ein Spiel? 
Ich kaufe es mir auch aber nicht gleich zum Start (ca. 40-45€ bin ich dabei) und sicher kein zusätzliches DLC.... Dafür ist mir mein Geld dann doch zu schade


----------



## ryzen1 (1. September 2014)

Na ja das Hauptspiel hat mich jetzt effektiv 55€ gekostet. + 35€ Season Pass für die kommenden Erweiterungen. Was solls


----------



## Kusanar (1. September 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Na ja das Hauptspiel hat mich jetzt effektiv 55€ gekostet. + 35€ Season Pass für die kommenden Erweiterungen. Was solls


 
Bei der Masse und Länge an Werbung, die für Destiny momentan im Fernsehen gesendet wird, sind die sicher froh über deine "Geldspritze"


----------



## Maximillian37 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich spiele mittlerweile nur noch an der Konsole und nicht mehr am PC.
Wenn ich mal ab und zu abschalten möchte, dann schalte ich meine Konsole an und wenn
ich wieder arbeiten will, dann gehe ich an meinen Computer.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Hier der Framerate Test der Konsolen für The Evil Within:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3gtSKsRtVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fällt auf bis zu 20 Frames, Playstation 4 Version hat 1920*768P, die Xbox One Version hat 1600*640P!

Zum Vergleich: Eine R9 270X hat ~48 Frames im Durchschnitt in @max und FullHD!

P/L Verhältnis ganz klar pro PC!


----------



## Dellwin (16. Oktober 2014)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass ein PC aber teurer ist, daher gleicht sich das wieder aus.

Und solange die Konsoleros diese Drops nicht merken, ist es doch egal.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Oktober 2014)

Also eine R9 270X kostet im allerbesten Fall um die 140 Euro. Dann fehlen noch CPU, RAM, MoBo, Gehäuse, Netzteil, Betriebssystem, etc. Da bin ich mit halbwegs vernünftigen Komponenten, mit denen die 48FPS auf Full-HD erreichbar wären, definitiv schon jenseits vom PS4-Preis. Ich sehe da jetzt keinen P/L-Vorteil... You get what you pay for


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also eine R9 270X kostet im allerbesten Fall um die 140 Euro. Dann fehlen noch CPU, RAM, MoBo, Gehäuse, Netzteil, Betriebssystem, etc. Da bin ich mit halbwegs vernünftigen Komponenten, mit denen die 48FPS auf Full-HD erreichbar wären, definitiv schon jenseits vom PS4-Preis. Ich sehe da jetzt keinen P/L-Vorteil... You get what you pay for


 
Ja,wenn man sich mit Hardware etwas auskennt mag das sein 
Dennoch du vergisst,dass Konsolenspieler immer weiter weg sitzen als vieler Pcler und auch keinen Fpszähler haben
Die Unterschiede von paar Details und etwas fps fallen daher kaum auf bei den meisten 

Für nen besseren Pc mit deutlich sichtbaren Untershied muss man aktuell mehr blechen
Es bleibt nen Apfel Birnen Vergleich - Konsolen sind halt geshlossene Systeme,Pc punkten eben mit dem Aufrüsten 
Und ich verstehe nicht mal was ihr davon habt ,wenn sich Konsolenspieler statt einer Konsole nen 500€ PC holen


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also eine R9 270X kostet im allerbesten Fall um die 140 Euro. Dann fehlen noch CPU, RAM, MoBo, Gehäuse, Netzteil, Betriebssystem, etc. Da bin ich mit halbwegs vernünftigen Komponenten, mit denen die 48FPS auf Full-HD erreichbar wären, definitiv schon jenseits vom PS4-Preis. Ich sehe da jetzt keinen P/L-Vorteil... You get what you pay for



Du bist aber nur einen Hunderter drüber, wenn man nicht gerade den allerbilligsten Schund kauft. Macht das jetzt den Bock fett?

Edit:
Ich wusste gar nicht das The Evil Within in den Konsolenversionen eine beschnittene Auflösung hat. Gut das sich Bobi regelmässig "lächerlich" macht, das wäre sonst vielleicht an mir vorüber gegangen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Oktober 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du bist aber nur einen Hunderter drüber, wenn man nicht gerade den allerbilligsten Schund kauft. Macht das jetzt den Bock fett?



Oder man kauft das Ding fertig, und ist gleich mal bei knapp 1000€.
Also diese Steam Machines wären als HTPC ja echt toll, aber preislich.

Die Steam Machine GR8 von Asus soll Ende Oktober erscheinen - Steamgamer


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2014)

Nach oben gibts wie immer keine Grenzen. Für Selbstbau bis max. 500 € würde ich hier zugreifen:

Inter-Tech Mini ITX E-D5 (88881192) in Gehäuse: PC-Gehäuse | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Ein PC mit einer R9 270X kostet gut ~550 Euro, nach 2-3 Spielen sind die Kosten eh fast gleich, dank Playstation Plus und die teuren Spiele.

@Kinguin

Ich habe eine Xbox 360 und ein Nintendo 3DS, woher willst Du wissen was ich habe und was nicht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du bist aber nur einen Hunderter drüber, wenn man nicht gerade den allerbilligsten Schund kauft. Macht das jetzt den Bock fett?


Da die Konsolenverkäufe immer fett steigen, wenn sie 100€ billiger werden, wird es beim Bock wohl genau so sein.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ein PC mit einer R9 270X kostet gut ~550 Euro, nach 2-3 Spielen sind die Kosten eh fast gleich, dank Playstation Plus und die teuren Spiele.
> 
> @Kinguin
> 
> Ich habe eine Xbox 360 und ein Nintendo 3DS, woher willst Du wissen was ich habe und was nicht?


1.)
Dann hör auf sinnlos zu vergleichen
Anscheinend kannse ja Spass haben an den Geräten,daher verstehe ich 0 deine ständigen FPS/Auflösung/Apfel Birnen Vergleiche
Wenn du irgendwen bekehren willst,dann geh raus und rede dort mit dem Ottonormalkunden
Hier sind Konsolenspieler fast alle Multiplattformer
Und wenn du was anderes bezwecken wilst,und zwar deinem Masterrace Pc zu huldigen,dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen - ich halte nämlich nix von diesem Glorious Quatsch
Wie du merkst,habe ich aber selber Spass am Pc und habe trotzdem noch ne Ps3 (Psler seit Ps1) und nen 3DS (das beste Mobile Gerät überhaupt)


2.)
Schön,und wenn ich will kann ich mit Ps+ ne ganze Menge sparen
Auch auf den Konsolen ist sparen gut möglich,wenn man weiss wie 
Aber ja lass die wichtigsten Fakten bloss weg
Nebenbei diese Keyshops Gehabe ist der Grund,wieso man sich bei den Ports so wenig Mühe gibt,wozu auch? Wird doch für Low gekauft,ob man sich nun anstrengt oder nicht


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 1.)
> Dann hör auf sinnlos zu vergleichen
> Anscheinend kannse ja Spass haben an den Geräten,daher verstehe ich 0 deine ständigen FPS/Auflösung/Apfel Birnen Vergleiche
> Wenn du irgendwen bekehren willst,dann geh raus und rede dort mit dem Ottonormalkunden
> ...


 
An Keys werden Publisher auch gut verdienen, sonst würden Publisher das schon längst sperren lassen und sich beschweren, anscheinend haben sie aber kaum ein Problem damit.
Bei Retail Verkäufen muss der Publisher am Verkauf (Saturn, Mediamarkt..), Transport, Vertrieb, die DVD, das Handbuch, die Verpackung und an die jeweilige Plattform (Steam und co.) zahlen.
Beim Keyverkauf verdient nur der Keyshop etwas, der Rest geht direkt an dem Publisher.
Vermutlich bekommt der jeweilige Publisher ca. gleich viel Geld.

Willst Du das Spiel möglichst stark unterstützen solltest Du auf der jeweiligen Plattform direkt online kaufen, z.Bsp. Ubisoft Spiele in uPlay, da verdient Ubisoft die vollen 60 Euro.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> An Keys werden Publisher auch gut verdienen, sonst würden Publisher das schon längst sperren lassen und sich beschweren, anscheinend haben sie aber kaum ein Problem damit.
> Bei Retail Verkäufen muss der Publisher am Verkauf (Saturn, Mediamarkt..), Transport, Vertrieb, die DVD, das Handbuch, die Verpackung und an die jeweilige Plattform (Steam und co.) zahlen.
> Beim Keyverkauf verdient nur der Keyshop etwas, der Rest geht direkt an dem Publisher.
> Vermutlich bekommt der jeweilige Publisher ca. gleich viel Geld.
> ...



Da hast du recht ,am besten wäre es für den Publisher,wenn man direkt auf der Online Plattform die Spiele kauft 

Das Problem ist : Keyshops
Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen,zu sparen wo es nur geht ,wer soll am Pc noch Vollpreis zahlen,wenn man es so günstig haben kann ?
Du sagst man verdient genauso viel wie wenn man es Retail mässig im Laden hat ? 
Die Rechnung geht nicht ganz auf,einige Keyshops verkaufen abfotografierte Keys (MMoga usw),das Geld was sie dafür bekommen geht zum Teil dann an den Händler,der die Keys herausgegeben hat und dann erst an den Publisher - jetzt überleg mal wie viel von den 25€ da noch übrig bleiben ?
Die Keyshop händler von nicht offiziellen Keyshops kriegen nicht einfach Keys,auch für sie fallen die üblichen Kosten an
Bei offiziellen Keyshops mag das zutreffen - nur dort sind die Preise bei ca 40€

Und ja es ist ihnen ein Dorn im Auge,genau wie der Gebrauchtmarkt an den Konsolen,nur was soll man machen ? Im Grunde ist es ja deren Schuld 
Die einzige Option wäre nen Regionlock auf den Keys ,und das würde nen Shitstorm geben genau wie mit DRM
Warum sonst gibt man sich bei den Ports immer weniger Mühe ?
Der einzige Vorteil den sie haben ist ,dass Pc Spiele Langzeit Seller sind - wenn auch nur verramscht,daher folgt weniger Aufwand,weil es wird ja so oder so gekauft


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Keys gibt es in anderen Ländern deswegen günstiger, weil die dort ein niedrigeres Lohnniveau haben und eine wahre Herrenrasse würde so etwas niemals ausnutzen. ^^


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die Keys gibt es in anderen Ländern deswegen günstiger, weil die dort ein niedrigeres Lohnniveau haben und eine wahre Herrenrasse würde so etwas niemals ausnutzen. ^^



Was dennoch aber auch viele vergessen,es wird ja immer behauptet,dass bei den Keyshops Retailkosten wegfallen
Stimmt aber nicht,der Publisher muss trotzdem in den jeweiligen Ländern Retailkosten zahlen,die Händler aber fotografieren die Keys ab und verkaufen diese dann günstig im Internet - wie viel sieht der Publisher noch von diesen ca 25€? wenig bis nix (das gilt für die nicht offiziellen Keyshops wie MMOGA und usw,dort wird aber auch überwiegend gekauft)
Gleichzeitig hat es zur Folge,dass immer mehr Leute,die halt den Vollpreis sonst zahlen,Keys im Ausland kaufen - naja Globalisierung halt 
Finde es eh nicht richtig,dass Spiele zu release verramscht werden 

ps: Achja die Verpackung sowie das Handbuch machen keine 50% des eigentlichen Preises aus,das sind vlt 5-10%
Und welches Handbuch? xd


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was dennoch aber auch viele vergessen,es wird ja immer behauptet,dass bei den Keyshops Retailkosten wegfallen
> Stimmt aber nicht,der Publisher muss trotzdem in den jeweiligen Ländern Retailkosten zahlen,die Händler aber fotografieren die Keys ab und verkaufen diese dann günstig im Internet - wie viel sieht der Publisher noch von diesen ca 25€? wenig bis nix (das gilt für die nicht offiziellen Keyshops wie MMOGA und usw,dort wird aber auch überwiegend gekauft)
> Gleichzeitig hat es zur Folge,dass immer mehr Leute,die halt den Vollpreis sonst zahlen,Keys im Ausland kaufen - naja Globalisierung halt
> Finde es eh nicht richtig,dass Spiele zu release verramscht werden
> ...


 
Das Geld teilen sich Händler, Keyshop und der Publisher, aber der Publisher wird garantiert genug sehen, sonst hätten sie das schon längst gesperrt und würden Keys von Keyshops nicht akzeptieren und diese auf der jeweiligen Plattform sperren lassen, stattdessen schwärmen sie auf dem PC eher von den hohen digitalen Zahlen, ich denke sie sehen mehr als genug Geld, Keyshop und Händler werden vermutlich relativ wenig verdienen, in der Masse ist das jedoch noch genug für Händler und Keyshop um ordentlich Profit zu machen.

Verpackung, Handbuch, DVD, Transport, Händler und dann noch die jeweilige Plattform (Steam ,Origin und co.) nehmen einen großen Teil des Geldes zu sich, ich denke durch Keyshops werden sie nicht viel weniger verdienen, außerdme sind die 25 Euro Keyshops doch relativ rar, und diese Keys gelten oft nur für russische Keys und die sind tatsächlich schwer aktivierbar, meist nur über VPN und auch dann kann der Key wirklich gesperrt werden da Steam VPN ganz und gar nicht mag.
Normal kostet durchschnittliche Key zwischen 30-40 Euro am Releasetag, wobei es auch sehr günstige Ausnahmen gibt, z.Bsp. Mordor und Alien Isolation die schon auf 25 Euro gefallen sind bzw. am Release waren.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2014)

Und somit wäre das Thema erledigt ihr habt die Probleme ja selbst erfasst. "Geiz ist geil" zählt wohl für die PC Gemeinde.. Aber für ne GraKa 1000,- Euro rauswerfen (gut sowas verstehe ich ehrlich nicht). Und 25 Euro sind doch auch gutes Geld für einen AAA Titel


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das Geld teilen sich Händler, Keyshop und der Publisher, aber der Publisher wird garantiert genug sehen, sonst hätten sie das schon längst gesperrt und würden Keys von Keyshops nicht akzeptieren und diese auf der jeweiligen Plattform sperren lassen, stattdessen schwärmen sie auf dem PC eher von den hohen digitalen Zahlen, ich denke sie sehen mehr als genug Geld, Keyshop und Händler werden vermutlich relativ wenig verdienen, in der Masse ist das jedoch noch genug für Händler und Keyshop um ordentlich Profit zu machen.
> 
> Verpackung, Handbuch, DVD, Transport, Händler und dann noch die jeweilige Plattform (Steam ,Origin und co.) nehmen einen großen Teil des Geldes zu sich, ich denke durch Keyshops werden sie nicht viel weniger verdienen, außerdme sind die 25 Euro Keyshops doch relativ rar, und diese Keys gelten oft nur für russische Keys und die sind tatsächlich schwer aktivierbar, meist nur über VPN und auch dann kann der Key wirklich gesperrt werden da Steam VPN ganz und gar nicht mag.
> Normal kostet durchschnittliche Key zwischen 30-40 Euro am Releasetag, wobei es auch sehr günstige Ausnahmen gibt, z.Bsp. Mordor und Alien Isolation die schon auf 25 Euro gefallen sind bzw. am Release waren.


 
Wie gesagt sie können es nicht verhindern oder sperren ,genau wie den Gebrauhtnarkt bei den Konsolen
Das würde einen Regionlock erfordern,und der Shitstorm wäre gewaltig 

Ich sehe auch nicht,wo die Publisher von solchen Keyshops schwärmen 
Hier muss man unterscheiden zwischen nicht offiziellen Keyshops mit so niedrigen Preisen und allg digitalen Käufen durch DRM Plattformen/offiziellen Keyshops
Für  sie bringen die Plattformen Geld auf Dauer  ,aber es schmeckt ihnen ganz bestimmt nicht,dass man zu Release Produkte schon so verramscht,wieso sonst portiert man mit immer weniger Aufwand,setzt auf andere Sachen wie F2P usw ?
Das sie allerdings in Steam und Co Gewinn sehen auf längerer Sicht,stimmt 

Ob jetzt inoffizielle Keyshops lukrativ sind,also MMoga und co bezweifle ich trotzdem stark - wie bereits gesagt für den Publisher fallen keine Retailkosten weg,sie sind immernoch da ,gleichzeitig werden ihre Spiele für 30€ im Schnitt verkauft,wodurch Leute erst recht nicht mehr zu 50€  Spielen greifen in ihren Heimatländern
Dementsprechend wirkt sich das auch auf dem Markt aus


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Eben nicht, sie könnten es ganz leicht sperren, Origin hat mir mal mein Battlefield 3 Premium gesperrt weil ich es irgendwo für ~20 Euro in Ebay gekauft habe.

Der Unterschied zwischen 50 Euro Retail und 30 Euro Key wird wohl ziemlich klein sein, sonst gäbe es Sperren.

Einmal hat ein Publisher sogar ein Key gesperrt, weil Händler und Valve kein Geld bekommen habe:
Sniper Elite 3: Rebellion lässt gestohlene Keys auf Steam sperren • Eurogamer.de


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Eben nicht, sie könnten es ganz leicht sperren, Origin hat mir mal mein Battlefield 3 Premium gesperrt weil ich es irgendwo für ~20 Euro in Ebay gekauft habe.
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen 50 Euro Retail und 30 Euro Key wird wohl ziemlich klein sein, sonst gäbe es Sperren.
> 
> ...


 
Leicht sperren hab ich auch nicht abbestritten ,eigentlich reicht schon ein allgemeiner Regionlock - oder eben halt das Account abchecken
Nur soll man sich ein Grossteil der Pc Gemeinschaft zum Feind machen ?
Wenn man sämtliche Keys löschen würde zu allen Spielen,löst man nen gewaltigen Shitstorm aus 

Es ging auch nicht um die Differenz von Retail und Digital,sondern einfach nur,dass man durch die Verramschung von Keyshops Kunden verliert 
Nicht nur im Retailbereich ,sondern auch auch im digitalen Bereich (wozu bei Steam und Co kaufen,wenns für 30€ bei Keyshops wie MMoga geht? )
Das Problem an diesen inoffiziellen Keyshops ist eben trotz niedrigeren Preis ,dass Retailkosten eben nicht wegfallen
wie bereits gesagt,es liegt ganz bestimmt nicht im Sinne der Publisher,dass man Spiele schon so als Billigware zu Release kauft

Achja und dieses Konsumverhalten hat Auswirkungen auf den Markt


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Man könnte billige Keyshopkeys ganz einfach sperren lassen, hat nichts mit Regionlock zutun, die meisten Keys sind EU Keys die hierzulande verkauft werden, Russenkeys kann man sowieso nur schwer aktivieren (VPN und das ist in Steam verboten).

Ich denke dass der Publisher in etwa gleich verdient an 50 Euro Retail Spielen oder 30 Euro Keyshop, der Keyshop verdient daran wohl nur relativ wenig, aufgrund der Masse der verkauften Keys profitieren sie trotzdem ordentlich.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Man könnte billige Keyshopkeys ganz einfach sperren lassen, hat nichts mit Regionlock zutun, die meisten Keys sind EU Keys die hierzulande verkauft werden, Russenkeys kann man sowieso nur schwer aktivieren (VPN und das ist in Steam verboten).
> 
> Ich denke dass der Publisher in etwa gleich verdient an 50 Euro Retail Spielen oder 30 Euro Keyshop, der Keyshop verdient daran wohl nur relativ wenig, aufgrund der Masse der verkauften Keys profitieren sie trotzdem



Was ist daran so schwierig ? 
50€ Retaill - Retailkosten fallen an ja 
30€ Keyshop-Retailkosten fallen auch an 
So du argumentierst mit der Masse,ja und gleichzeitig geht auch Geld flöten in den jeweiligen Ländern,weil wozu für 50,wenn ich es für 30 haben kann ?
Und nein das sind nicht nur EU Keys,das sind Keys aus Ländern mit niedrigen Löhnen (halt nicht Industrieländern)
Keyshops sperren kann man zudem nicht einfach so - wenn man das könnte hätte man es schon getan

Und ja du denkst,die aktuelle Entwicklung des Pc Gaming Markt zeigt da ganz was anderes 
Es geht zurzeit im Richtung simple Konsolenports (dabei sind sie einfacher als damals),Fokus auf F2P,immer mehr DLCs und andere Möglichkeiten Geld zu machen 
Also irgendwas kann da also nicht stimmen an dem aktuellen System,wenn man doch genug Profit macht wie du es sagst


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwierig ?
> 50€ Retaill - Retailkosten fallen an ja
> 30€ Keyshop-Retailkosten fallen auch an
> So du argumentierst mit der Masse,ja und gleichzeitig geht auch Geld flöten in den jeweiligen Ländern,weil wozu für 50,wenn ich es für 30 haben kann ?
> ...


 
Du glaubst Mediamarkt, Saturn, Gamestop und co. verdienen nichts daran? 

Und die Keys sind fast immer EU Keys, siehe Keyshops, andere Keys außerhalb der EU (sofern es keine internationalen Key sind welche überall aktivierbar sind welche aber selten sind) muss man per VPN aktivieren, und da kann man bei Steam Ärger bekommen.

Außerdem sind das keine einfachen Konsolenports, im Grunde laufen die Spiele auf der Playstation 4 beispielsweise genauso wie sie auf einer HD7850 inkl. schwachem AMD Prozessor auf dem PC laufen würden, oft sogar noch eine Ecke schlechter.
Optimiert wird nirgendwo.
Auf dem PC kann man dank der sehr viel höheren Rohleistung noch bessere Grafik dank Tesselation, PCSS, HBAO+, God Rays, Advanced Reflections, diverse AA Modi, höhere Auflösung und co. erreichen.

Um es Dir nochmal zu sagen:

Ich gehe stark davon aus dass Publisher am Key bzw. an Retail Verkäufen etwa gleich viel verdienen, vielleicht ein wenig mehr bei Retail, jedoch stört sie das ja anscheinend nicht, sonst würde man Keyshopkeys locker sperren lassen und sie zu Retail bzw. zum Kauf auf der jeweiligen Plattform (Steam, Origin, uPlay und co.) zwingen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Du glaubst Mediamarkt, Saturn, Gamestop und co. verdienen nichts daran?
> 
> Und die Keys sind fast immer EU Keys, siehe Keyshops, andere Keys außerhalb der EU (sofern es keine internationalen Key sind welche überall aktivierbar sind welche aber selten sind) muss man per VPN aktivieren, und da kann man bei Steam Ärger bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Was haben jetzt Ketten wie Mediamarkt usw damit zu tun ? 
Und wo gings jetzt um Optimierung ? 

Ich sage nicht,dass es sich nicht rentiert - ich sage ,dass dem Publisher Geld durch die Lappen geht durch Keyshops
Das schmeckt ihnen nicht 
Nochmal man kann gegen Keyshops nicht einfach so vorgehen,anderes Land,andere Gesetzte usw - das ist ganz bestimmt nicht so leicht wie du es darstellst
Und was diesen Portierungsaufwand betrifft ,jaja ich weiss du hast diese ganzen Features auswendig gelernt,nur nutzen das nur paar wenige grosse Publisher 

Wenn man sich alle Ports anschaut,dann ist fast immer ein 1 zu 1 Port ohne grossen ,optimischen Mehrwert
Und schön,dass du andere Punkte wie immer mehr DLCs,F2P,Mikrotransaktionen ignorierst 
Keyshops machen diese Entwicklung nicht besser,eher im Gegenteil


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was haben jetzt Ketten wie Mediamarkt usw damit zu tun ?
> Und wo gings jetzt um Optimierung ?
> 
> Ich sage nicht,dass es sich nicht rentiert - ich sage ,dass dem Publisher Geld durch die Lappen geht durch Keyshops
> ...


 
Also bei den Spielen die ich habe haben alle einen optischen Mehrwert. Sogar sehr deutlich.
Die genannten Effekte, also PCSS, HBAO+, God Rays, Advanced Refelctions, Tesselation, volumetric fog, diverse AA Modi und und die höhere Auflösung bieten einen deutlichen optischen Mehrwert.

Mit Mods brauch ich garnicht anfangen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also bei den Spielen die ich habe haben alle einen optischen Mehrwert. Sogar sehr deutlich.
> Die genannten Effekte, also PCSS, HBAO+, God Rays, Advanced Refelctions, Tesselation, volumetric fog, diverse AA Modi und und die höhere Auflösung bieten einen deutlichen optischen Mehrwert.
> 
> Mit Mods brauch ich garnicht anfangen.


 
Was haben Mods damit jetzt zu tun ? xd

Ja schön wie viele Titel haben diese Effekte ? Du redest komplett vorbei ,als ob jeder Pc Port diese Effekte hätte 

Zudem verstehst du immernoch nicht ,man kann ein Spiel für den Pc entwickeln,berücksichtigen,dass es auf Konsolen läuft und dementsprechend runterskalieren/optimieren 
Siehe Tw3 oder LastGEn Crysis 3 - der Pc als Leadplattform eben
Warum macht man das nicht,also den Pc als Leadplattform nutzen ? Wieso portiert die Mehrheit stattdessen wie zB Ubisoft simpel von Konsolen zum Pc mit paar Modi und etwas mehr Details ? 
Stattdessen entwickelt man Spiele,welche einfach auf den Konsolen laufen - danach portiert man diese auf den Pc lieblos 
Die Antwort ist ganz klar,dass aktuelle Konsumverhalten von Pclern - aber anscheinend reichen dir ja aufgehübschte Konsolenports


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was haben Mods damit jetzt zu tun ? xd
> 
> Ja schön wie viele Titel haben diese Effekte ? Du redest komplett vorbei ,als ob jeder Pc Port diese Effekte hätte
> 
> ...


 
Sie sehen deutlich schöner aus als ihre Konsolenpendants, ja das reicht mir.

Und im Grunde haben das alle Titel ja, Battlefield und co. sowieso, und Ubisoft Titel wegen der Kooperation mit nVidia.
Und der Rest auch , selbst MGSV wird laut Entwickler deutlich schicker aussehen auf dem PC.

Simple 1 zu 1 Ports wie Dark Souls 1 gibt es kaum.


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das *deutlich* schicker ist nur deine persönliche Ansicht.
Im Falle von MGS V werden ein paar Lichtquellen mehr sein und die Texturen minimal (!) schärfer.
Ob es sich da lohnt, eine 350€ GPU im Rechner zu haben, ist einfach nur subjektiv.

Ein deutlicher Unterschied wäre für mich nur vorhanden wenn eine andere (neuere) Engine wäre und die Assets wirklich anders.
Ist aber bei weitem nicht der Fall.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Sie sehen deutlich schöner aus als ihre Konsolenpendants, ja das reicht mir.
> 
> Und im Grunde haben das alle Titel ja, Battlefield und co. sowieso, und Ubisoft Titel wegen der Kooperation mit nVidia.
> Und der Rest auch , selbst MGSV wird laut Entwickler deutlich schicker aussehen auf dem PC.
> ...


 
Jap klingt logisch  - hauptsache haben etwas Besseres,wenns auch nur geringfügig besser ist
Für mich haben die meisten Pc Ports ,weil ich auch meistens weiter wegsitze,selten einen wirklich optischen Mehrwert - und ich bin da nicht der Einzige
Deutlich schöner für dich auch nur,weil da Pc steht 
Aber dann sich darüber beschweren,dass Konsolen bremsen,aber die Konsolenports unterstützen mit Keyshops 
Damit sagse den Entwicklern nur:
Bitte macht so weiter,ich finde Konsolenports klasse mit etwas mehr Details und AA Modi 
You get what you pay for it 

Umso mehr freue ich mich auf TW3,welches den Pc richtig fordern wird und diesen als Leadplattform hat


----------



## NynrosVorlon (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab lieber Tastatur &'Maus in den Fingern als einen dieser Controller ... thats it


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das ist vom Genre abhängig.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Das *deutlich* schicker ist nur deine persönliche Ansicht.
> Im Falle von MGS V werden ein paar Lichtquellen mehr sein und die Texturen minimal (!) schärfer.
> Ob es sich da lohnt, eine 350€ GPU im Rechner zu haben, ist einfach nur subjektiv.
> 
> ...


 
Nein:"Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes" erscheint für PC mit besserer Grafik - Games - derStandard.at

Und wenn es auf der Playstation 4 mit 1080P und 60 Frames läuft wird es auf einem 550 Euro PC mit R9 270X und co. mit allen zusätzlichen Effekten in 1080P und 80 Frames und mehr laufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Und das interessiert wie viele, die es auf der PS4 spielen?


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und das interessiert wie viele, die es auf der PS4 spielen?


 
Das war eine Antwort auf Razor's Antwort.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ist egal. 
Es bringt nämlich relativ wenig, wenn du immer und immer und immer und immer und immer wieder erwähnst, dass auf einem entsprechenden PC die Spiele besser laufen. 
Wir sind hier ja nicht im Gameboy Forum.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nein:"Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes" erscheint für PC mit besserer Grafik - Games - derStandard.at
> 
> Und wenn es auf der Playstation 4 mit 1080P und 60 Frames läuft wird es auf einem 550 Euro PC mit R9 270X und co. mit allen zusätzlichen Effekten in 1080P und 80 Frames und mehr laufen.


 
Na dann wenn dir das ausreicht dann freut mich das 
Hauptsache man hat das etwas grössere Spielzeug wie 

Du hast seine Aussage 0 verstanden,Konsolenports sind nur leicht aufgehübscht aber mehr kriegr man am Pc eben nicht,wenn man nur durch Keyshops kauft
Pc als Leadplattform oder Pc Exklusive Titel finanziert vom Entwickler/Publisher  ? Kannse beides vergessen durch dieses Konsumverhalten 
Aber da du oft genug betont hast,dass es dir schon recht wenn es etwas besser aussieht als die Konsolen ist ja alles gut für dich
Trotzdem noch meckern,dass Konsolen angeblich bremsen - dabei fehlt am Pc schlichtweg das Geld für Produkte von der Grössenordnung eines Triple A Titels
Die meisten Entwickler wollen ja nicht mal ,den Pc als Leadplattform nehmen,aber wozu auch ?
Ports werden ja gekauft - haben ja immerhin so schöne Zusätze wie GodRays oder Smooth Shadows 
Klingt toll ,je weiter man wegsitzt,desto belanglosen werden sie


----------



## NynrosVorlon (17. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist vom Genre abhängig.


 
/sign das kommt noch hinzu


----------



## superfish (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Umfrage muss mal erweitert werden!
Hier müsste noch die PS4 mit aufgenommen werden


----------



## Murdoch (20. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell stand ich bei diesen beiden Titeln vor der Entscheidung....  Konsole oder PC:

Evil within 
Watchdogs 

Also ich habe mich trotz leichtem Aufpreis für meine ps4 entschieden. 

Meine Entscheidung war darin begründet, dass dies nur Ports sind und so ihre Probleme mit dem PC haben UND ich die Spiele wieder normal verkaufen kann. 

Bei watchdogs wollte ich auch kein ubimist auf dem PC nutzen. 

Das ist meiner Meinung nach der größte Nachteil beim PC.... Egal wie.....  Man bekommt das Spiel nicht mehr verkauft


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde diesen Thread irgendwie unnötig - wir sind hier in nem Pc Forum,da ist schon klar,was hier die Umfrage gewinnt
Zudem verstehe ich auch nicht diese vs Diskussionen,beide Teile haben je nachdem ihre Vor und Nachteile,man muss eben für sich selbst abwiegen 
Die Teile sprechen nichtmal direkt die selbe Zielgruppe an,also klar Gamer,aber auch da setzt jeder seine Prioritäten anders 

Im Grunde finde ich können beide nebeneinander existieren,das eine schliesst zudem das andere nicht aus


----------



## ryzen1 (23. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nein:"Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes" erscheint für PC mit besserer Grafik - Games - derStandard.at
> 
> Und wenn es auf der Playstation 4 mit 1080P und 60 Frames läuft wird es auf einem 550 Euro PC mit R9 270X und co. mit allen zusätzlichen Effekten in 1080P und 80 Frames und mehr laufen.


 
Wenn nicht sogar in 4k mit 120Fps. So schwach wie die Konsolen sind, kann jeder billig PC damit mithalten. Wer auf Aliasing und matschige Texturen steht, soll auf den Light Gaming Geräten spielen.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Oktober 2014)

Ein Ubisoft Insider verriet dass die Playstation 4 nur mit sehr viel Mühe und Not 900P und 30 Frames darstellen kann:
Assassin

Ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass das sehr instabile 30 Frames werden, vermutlich so im Schnitt ~25 Frames.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Oktober 2014)

Und die Xbox One bei 20?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Und die Xbox One bei 20?


 
Wäre nicht unwahrscheinlich dass die Playstation 4 aufgrund der höheren Rechenleistung eine etwas "stabilere" Framerate hat und die Drops nicht ganz so stark sind, ändert trotzdem nichts daran dass es trotzdem unerträglich wäre.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ganz ehrlich?! Das Spiel läuft ja laut Bobis Link erst seit kurzen gerade so mit 30Fps bei 900p, vorher im einstelligen Fps-Bereich.... Klar kann man sagen, dass die Konsolen zu schwach sind aber wenn man sich den Link anschaut bekommt man eher die Vermutung das da ein Watch_Dogs 2 auf uns zukommt  
 Alles nur Spekulation natürlich aber ich traue den Konsolen mehr zu.
Auf das Spiel freue ich mich aber dennoch allerdings warte ich erstmal ab wie es am PC läuft oder ob wie bei WD die Konsolenversion die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Wenns auf meiner HD7950 nicht mit 50-60Fps läuft, werd ich mir sicher für die PS4 holen. Das war auch anscheinend bei Watch Dogs die bessere Variante. Sofern die 30Fps so gut wie bei Watch Dogs gehalten werden können.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wenns auf meiner HD7950 nicht mit 50-60Fps läuft, werd ich mir sicher für die PS4 holen. Das war auch anscheinend bei Watch Dogs die bessere Variante. Sofern die 30Fps so gut wie bei Watch Dogs gehalten werden können.


 
Interessante Logik, wenn es auf dem PC nicht mit 60 Frames läuft dann auf der Konsole mit 30 Frames die vermutlich nichtmal gehalten werden. 
In Konsolensettings wirst Du garantiert mehr Frames haben, aber schon in Black Flag wirst Du in maximalen Details inkl. nVidia Grafikfeatures (die zur Info am meisten Leistung ziehen) und SMAA mit dieser Karte keine 60 Frames halten, eher um die ~35-40 Frames.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ein Ubisoft Insider verriet dass die Playstation 4 nur mit sehr viel Mühe und Not 900P und 30 Frames darstellen kann:
> Assassin
> 
> Ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass das sehr instabile 30 Frames werden, vermutlich so im Schnitt ~25 Frames.



Du neigst sehr schnell dazu, Framedrops als Durchschnitt zu sehen.
Wenn das Spiel im Schnitt mit 30Fps läuft, und hin und wieder Framedrops auf ~25 stattfinden, hab ich kein Problem damit.
Das wurde nämlich Watch Dogs auch attestiert, und ich habe davon nichts bemerkt.

Das man sich aber bei Unity womöglich leicht übernommen hat, kann schon gut sein. Ich bin mal gespannt ob Ubi das ordentlich zum laufen bekommt.
Die 900p nehm ich ihnen nicht krum, aber ein Spiel muss problemlos laufen. Im Notfall muss man eben auf 792p oä gehen.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Damit meine ich Framedrops die es z.Bsp. in GTA V gibt, könnte mir gut vorstellen dass es auch in Unity so ähnlich aussieht, hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fbYyMq4cGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2014)

Ihr hängt euch viel zu sehr an den Zahlen auf.
Auch GTA konnte man sehr gut spielen. Nerviger fand ich da das Geflimmere.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Interessante Logik, wenn es auf dem PC nicht mit 60 Frames läuft dann auf der Konsole mit 30 Frames die vermutlich nichtmal gehalten werden.


 
Natürlich, wieso sollt ich mir den Stress mit den Performanceproblemen wie bei Watch Dogs geben, wenn ichs auf der Konsole mit soliden 30Fps spielen kann. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt lieber stabile 30Fps auf Konsole, als schwankende 30-60Fps auf dem PC.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Natürlich, wieso sollt ich mir den Stress mit den Performanceproblemen wie bei Watch Dogs geben, wenn ichs auf der Konsole mit soliden 30Fps spielen kann. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt lieber stabile 30Fps auf Konsole, als schwankende 30-60Fps auf dem PC.


 
Auf dem PC kann man auch per Framelimiter auf feste 30 Frames setzen.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei 30Fps bevorzuge ich lieber die Konsolenversion.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Bei 30Fps bevorzuge ich lieber die Konsolenversion.


 
Ok, das muss ich wohl nicht verstehen.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ok, das muss ich wohl nicht verstehen.


 
Achso. 
Ich spiele auf dem PC grundsätzlich mit Maus+Tastatur auf einem Monitor. Und dir Vollprofi muss ich ja wohl nicht erzählen, dass sich auf dem PC 30Fps, durch den geringeren Inputlag und der präziseren Steuerung, ruckeliger anfühlen, als auf der Konsole.

Wieso sollte ich mir das auf dem PC geben, wenn ichs in smooth auf der Konsole haben kann. Ich bin ja nicht in eine Plattform vernarrt so wie du.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Achso.
> Ich spiele auf dem PC grundsätzlich mit Maus+Tastatur auf einem Monitor. Und dir Vollprofi muss ich ja wohl nicht erzählen, dass sich auf dem PC 30Fps, durch den geringeren Inputlag und der präziseren Steuerung, ruckeliger anfühlen, als auf der Konsole.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich mir das auf dem PC geben, wenn ichs in smooth auf der Konsole haben kann. Ich bin ja nicht in eine Plattform vernarrt so wie du.


 
Solche Spiele spiele ich alle mit dem Gamepad vor dem großem TV. 

Und ich bin nicht an einer Plattform vernarrt, ich benutze auch andere.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Da ich meinen PC nicht mit dem TV verbunden habe und mich auch nicht wie ein Affe mit dem Gamepad vor meinen 24" Monitor setze, kannst du vllt nun verstehen, warum ich bei 30Fps die Konsolenversion bevorzuge.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Da ich meinen PC nicht mit dem TV verbunden habe und mich auch nicht wie ein Affe mit dem Gamepad vor meinen 24" Monitor setze, kannst du vllt nun verstehen, warum ich bei 30Fps die Konsolenversion bevorzuge.


 
Naja, ist wohl Geschmackssache, mein TV liegt nicht weit von meinem PC weg und daher ist der PC immer am TV angeschlossen, und dank Steam Big Picture und einem Xbox 360 Wireless Controller vermisse ich kein "Konsolenfeeling".

Manchmal spiele ich aber auch solche Spiele am PC, ich merke einfach dass die Pixeldichte auf dem Monitor viel höher ist als auf dem TV und das fällt mir trotz viel größerem Abstand zum TV sehr oft negativ auf.


----------



## KrHome (27. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Achso.
> Ich spiele auf dem PC grundsätzlich mit Maus+Tastatur auf einem Monitor. Und dir Vollprofi muss ich ja wohl nicht erzählen, dass sich auf dem PC 30Fps, durch den geringeren Inputlag und der präziseren Steuerung, ruckeliger anfühlen, als auf der Konsole.


 So verkauft man technische Limitierungen als Feature. Bravo! Du solltest im Marketing von Ubisoft... oder besser gleich bei Microsoft anfangen. 

Nebenbei ist das Blödsinn. 30 fps fühlen sich auf einer Konsole genauso kacke an wie auf dem PC. Ruckeln entsteht nicht durch geringen Input Lag.

Und nein ich starte jetzt keine Diskussion mit dir, ob meine Meinung relevant ist, weil ich als PC Spieler in der Minderheit bin. Das ist nämlich genau der gleiche verbalisierte Bullshit.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist das Blödsinn. 30 fps fühlen sich auf einer Konsole genauso kacke an wie auf dem PC. Ruckeln entsteht nicht durch geringen Input Lag.



Subjektiv kommen mir 30Fps auf der Konsole auch angenehmer vor, als 30Fps am PC.
Als Grund sehe ich hier die Steuerung. Am Gamepad fällt das vermutlich nicht so sehr auf wie mit der Maus.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Subjektiv kommen mir 30Fps auf der Konsole auch angenehmer vor, als 30Fps am PC.
> Als Grund sehe ich hier die Steuerung. Am Gamepad fällt das vermutlich nicht so sehr auf wie mit der Maus.


 
Wie gesagt, man kann auch auf dem PC mit Gamepad spielen (man ist wie auf der Konsole nicht an einer Steuerungsmöglichkeit gebunden).


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man kann auch auf dem PC mit Gamepad spielen (man ist wie auf der Konsole nicht an einer Steuerungsmöglichkeit gebunden).


Maus/Tastatur Adapter für PS4: https://at.hama.com/00115444/hama-maus-tastatur-konverter-speedshot-fuer-ps4

Maus/Tastatur Adapter für Xbox One: https://at.hama.com/00115555/hama-maus-tastatur-konverter-speedshot-fuer-xbox-one

So viel zu deinem 1 Plattform-Horizont


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Maus/Tastatur Adapter für PS4: https://at.hama.com/00115444/hama-maus-tastatur-konverter-speedshot-fuer-ps4
> 
> Maus/Tastatur Adapter für Xbox One: https://at.hama.com/00115555/hama-maus-tastatur-konverter-speedshot-fuer-xbox-one
> 
> So viel zu deinem 1 Plattform-Horizont


 
80 Euro nur für den Adapter. 

Wird außerdem wohl von den wenigsten Spielen unterstützt, wer mit Maus und Tastatur spielen will kommt an einem PC nicht vorbei, da hat man die größte Möglichkeit an Steuerungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wird außerdem wohl von den wenigsten Spielen unterstützt, wer mit Maus und Tastatur spielen will kommt an einem PC nicht vorbei


Das muss gar nicht von Spielen unterstützt werden, weil der Adapter den Controller direkt emuliert.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Das muss gar nicht von Spielen unterstützt werden, weil der Adapter den Controller direkt emuliert.



Auf dem PC hat man trotzdem die mit Abstand besten Steuerungsmöglichkeiten, sei es Maus und Tastatur, Xbox 360 Gamepad, Xbox One Gamepad, Playstation 4 usw. usf. und muss mir dafür nicht einen so teuren Adapter kaufen.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Rein theoretisch könnte man auch mit einem Xbox 360-Controller auf der PS4 zocken wenn man will.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ein Fakt, dass der PC die besten Steuerungsmöglichkeiten bietet, auf einer Konsole ist man in der Regel an einer verbunden, Adapter und co. wirken nur eingeschränkt und da gibt es jede Menge Probleme und das ist zudem auch noch sehr teuer.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt überhaupt keine Einschränkungen und Probleme.
Der Adapter funktioniert 1:1 wie z.B. das Programm *Xpadder* am PC, was man für ältere Spiele immer braucht, wenn man mit Pad spielen will.
Wenn du also sagst es gibt "Einschränkungen und Probleme", dann gibt es die am PC genauso, was auch Blödinn ist.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Es gibt überhaupt keine Einschränkungen und Probleme.
> Der Adapter funktioniert 1:1 wie z.B. das Programm *Xpadder* am PC, was man für ältere Spiele immer braucht, wenn man mit Pad spielen will.
> Wenn du also sagst es gibt "Einschränkungen und Probleme", dann gibt es die am PC genauso, was auch Blödinn ist.


 
Auf dem PC gibt es keine Probleme, weil nahezu alle Controller auch offiziell unterstützt werden, auch treibermäßig.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Auf dem PC gibt es keine Probleme, weil nahezu alle Controller auch offiziell unterstützt werden, auch treibermäßig.


 
Versuch mal mit einem direct-input Gerät, ein Spiel zu spielen welches nur x-input nutzt.
Soviel zu --> "Auf dem PC gibt es keine Probleme...."


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Oktober 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist das Blödsinn. 30 fps fühlen sich auf einer Konsole genauso kacke an wie auf dem PC.


 
Subjektiv gesehen. Nein.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Auf dem PC gibt es keine Probleme, weil nahezu alle Controller auch offiziell unterstützt werden, auch treibermäßig.


Wieder falsch - Mass Effect 1-3 ist auf Maus/tastatur zugeschnitten, wenn man das mit Gamepad spielen will, braucht man zwingend Xpadder. Und Xpadder funktioniert perfekt und einwandfrei - und es ist haargenau das gleiche wie der Adapter. Alleine zu behaupten jedes Spiel bietet Pad-Support, mit offiziellen Treibern, ist kompletter Unsinn. Aber mach ruhig weiter, und prangere dein Unwissen an.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wieder falsch - Mass Effect 1-3 ist auf Maus/tastatur zugeschnitten, wenn man das mit Gamepad spielen will, braucht man zwingend Xpadder. Und Xpadder funktioniert perfekt und einwandfrei - und es ist haargenau das gleiche wie der Adapter. Alleine zu behaupten jedes Spiel bietet Pad-Support, mit offiziellen Treibern, ist kompletter Unsinn. Aber mach ruhig weiter, und prangere dein Unwissen an.


 
Falsch.

Mass Effect 1 habe ich mir beim letzten Steam Sale geholt und es problemlos mit dem Xbox 360 Gamepad gespielt.

Nahezu alle Spiele die in den letzten Jahren erschienen sind und alle Spiele die aktuell kommen haben offizielle Gamepad Unterstützung, egal ob Battlefield, Crysis, Far Cry, Assassin's Creed, Mordor's Schatten usw. usf.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Die Steam-Version, nicht aber die Disc-Version, weil eben nicht alle einen Support haben.

Und genauso wie du am PC jedes Eingabegerät nutzen kannst, geht es eben auch auf Konsolen.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die Steam-Version, nicht aber die Disc-Version, weil eben nicht alle einen Support haben.
> 
> Und genauso wie du am PC jedes Eingabegerät nutzen kannst, geht es eben auch auf Konsolen


 
Auf den Konsolen kannst Du nicht alle Eingabegeräte verwenden, da keine offiziell unterstützt werden, auf dem PC schon, da die meisten offiziell unterstützt werden und es dementsprechend Treiber gibt.

Die Konsole ist dem PC in diesem Fall (wie natürlich auch in allen anderen Punkten) um Welten unterlegen.

Und wenn die Steam Version von Mass Effect 1 geht, dann auch die Disc Version, soweit sie aktuell ist.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Das kannst du jetzt noch 100 Mal runterbeten - es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass du wieder mal kompletten Unsinn verbreiten wolltest, indem du gesagt hast, dass man auf Konsolen auf Gamepads beschränkt ist. Ich habe dir Links als Beweis gegeben, wo zu 100% nachgewiesen ist, dass man auch Maus/Tastatur verwenden kann. Somit ist deine Aussage, dass man gebunden ist, schon mal zu 100% falsch.

Das was du jetzt wieder mal versuchst, ist möglichst nur mit blauen Augen davonzukommen, und irgend nen Blödsinn von wegen "offiziell unterstützt" zu bringen.
Am PC gibt es keine offiziellen Treiber von Nintendo oder Sony, aber trotzdem kann man Wiimote oder Dual Shock verwenden - mit Custom-Treibern.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Oktober 2014)

Fakt ist dass es auf den Konsolen keine offizielle Unterstützung gibt, außerdem wird man auf einer Playstation 4 nicht mit Xbox One oder Xbox 360 Gamepad spielen, vielleicht kann man mit Einschränkungen mit einer Tastatur spielen, jedoch das auch nur wen man sich für 80 Euro einen Adapter kauft bei dem man nicht zu 100% weiß ob der überhaupt 100% funktionstüchtig ist und genau das macht was man will, ich stelle mir das mit der Mausemulation auch ziemlich komisch vor.

Fakt ist, wer eine Spieleplattform mit der besten und den meisten Steuerungsmöglichkeiten sucht findet diesen nur an am PC.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Oktober 2014)

Der Adapter ist zu 100% funktionstüchtig, weil er wie das Programm Xpadder am PC funktioniert, und das ist auch 100% funktionstüchtig.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Oktober 2014)

Der Thread ist wieder offen.
Ich hoffe, ich habe keine der zahlreichen Nicklichkeiten und Provokationen übersehen. 
Betreffender SPAM, der sich hier wie eine Seuche ausbreitete, wurde entfernt und die jeweiligen Verfasser mit bunten Kärtchen beschenkt. Bitte ab sofort sämtliche ins Persönliche gehende Beiträge einstellen oder, sofern dazu Bedarf bestehen sollte, per PN weitermachen. Hier ist für solche persönliche Kleinkriege kein Platz. *B2T, bitte!*

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Oktober 2014)

Also im Grunde ist nun das Ergebnis (welch Wunder ) 

der PC ist technisch besser

die Konsolen machen in allen Belangen mehr Knete


----------



## HollyD (28. Oktober 2014)

*lol* *1337* User für PC


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Der Adapter ist zu 100% funktionstüchtig, weil er wie das Programm Xpadder am PC funktioniert, und das ist auch 100% funktionstüchtig.


 
Soviel dazu das es an Konsole keine Cheater gibt. Wenn da schon ein Adapter reicht...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Es ist ein Fakt, dass der PC die besten Steuerungsmöglichkeiten bietet, auf einer Konsole ist man in der Regel an einer verbunden, Adapter und co. wirken nur eingeschränkt und da gibt es jede Menge Probleme und das ist zudem auch noch sehr teuer.



Hier läuft alles tuti. (Venom-X inkl. zusätzlicher Steuer Hardware)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpZ2ca5Imtk

Bzw siehe hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_okySxZiFlw

Die Zeiten sind eigentlich vorbei, indem man gesagt hat, wer mit Maus + Tastatur spielen will muss zum PC greifen.


----------



## RavionHD (29. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hier läuft alles tuti. (Venom-X inkl. zusätzlicher Steuer Hardware)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpZ2ca5Imtk
> 
> Bzw siehe hier:
> ...


 
Ja wie gesagt, ich will ja auch garnicht bestreiten ob das geht, nur ist das mit hohen Kosten verbunden und außerdem ist das relativ umständlich.

Ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass jemand der in erster Linie mit Maus und Tastatur spielen will zum PC greift und nicht an einer Konsole mit einem Adapter.

Und was man auch nicht vergessen darf:

Du hast auf dem PC einfach die besten Steuerungsmöglichkeiten, Du kannst mit allen Gamepads inkl.Maus und Tastatur und zig anderen Steuerungen spielen und brauchst dafür in der Regel nichts mehr als den Treiberdownload.

Ich bevorzuge z.Bsp. noch immer den Xbox 360 Controller, damit der Xbox One Controller überhaupt nicht gefällt und der Playstation 4 Controller sowieso nicht.


----------



## AntiWantze (30. Oktober 2014)

Relativ dies relativ das...Tatsache ist das man auf den Konsolen auch mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann, wenn man denn will.

Ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass jemand der in erster Linie mit einem Controller spielen will zur Konsole greift und nicht zu einem PC...ist nur komisch das selbst viele PC-Spieler am PC mit nem Pad spielen...also lass doch bitte deine "ich geh davon aus" Aussagen sein sein.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Oktober 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Relativ dies relativ das...Tatsache ist das man auf den Konsolen auch mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann, wenn man denn will.
> 
> Ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass jemand der in erster Linie mit einem Controller spielen will zur Konsole greift und nicht zu einem PC...ist nur komisch das selbst viele PC-Spieler am PC mit nem Pad spielen...also lass doch bitte deine "ich geh davon aus" Aussagen sein sein.


 
Das bestreite ich auch nicht, wer in erster Linie mit Gamepad spielen will greift auch eher zur Konsole, einfach weil er in Multiplayerspielen sonst einen ziemlich großen Nachteil hat wenn er (gerade in Shootern) gegen Spieler mit Maus und Tastatur spielt.

Edit:

Mittlerweile gibt es einen Framerate Test zu Lord of The Fallen auf der Konsole, diese zeigen im Schnitt 26-30 Frames auf der Playstation 4, also im Grunde etwas unter dem Niveau einer HD7850:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTUpxqm82RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcfreak12 (2. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich auch nicht, wer in erster Linie mit Gamepad spielen will greift auch eher zur Konsole, einfach weil er in Multiplayerspielen sonst einen ziemlich großen Nachteil hat wenn er (gerade in Shootern) gegen Spieler mit Maus und Tastatur spielt.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde das sieht doch beides gleich schön aus

MfG


----------



## Kinguin (2. November 2014)

Verstehe 0,wieso sich einige Pcler überhaupt auf diese Konsolennews/framraten tests stürzen 
Bin froh,dass das nur ne Minderheit ist ,der überwiegende Teil der Pcler (ja selbst unter den Hardwareenthuasisten) ist das sowas von egal,was im anderen Lager geschieht
Klar gibt es auch einige Konsolenspieler,die mittlerweile mit dem Mist anfangen,überwiegend bei One vs Ps4 Diskussionen,aber auch da sagt die Mehrheit mir egal

Der Unterschied zu 900p und 1080p und paar Details mehr sehen die allerwenigsten,besonders weil man meistens weiter wegsitzt
Man beschwert sich auch nicht über angebliche Augenschmerzen oder Übelkeit,Unspielbarkeit weil 30fps und Ähnlichem
Es geht ja anscheinend,und man hat ja Spass,dementsprechend stellen Konsolen ihre Zielgruppe recht zufrieden
Vllt sollten sich das einige mal klarmachen,wer die beste Bildqualität will,ist bei den Konsolen falsch,man gehört eben an den Pc

Wer zufrieden ist mit seinem Produkt,hats nicht nötig auf dem anderen herumzuhacken,aber anscheinend braucht der ein oder andere hier unbedingt die Bestätigung um sich besser zu fühlen xd Naja das lächerliche,elitäre Pseudo Gehabe einiger wenigen Pcler sagt ja schon alles xd
Witzigerweise werden einige Pcler eh nie ne einer der aktuellen Konsolen kaufen,egal was sie erbringt,trotzdem liest man hier ja tagtäglich irgendnen Konsole vs Pc Kommentar,naja sind ja immer die selben  

Es ist nur Hardware ,man kann ja drauf stolz sein,dass man sich das selbst zusammengebaut hat,aber ist das wirklich ne Leistung über die man sich definieren sollte? 
Konsole und Pc stehen nichtmal in Konkurrenz zueinander,eher ergänzen sie sich,das ist ja kein Wettkampf,nur machen einige gern daraus einen 
Naja jedem das seine,wie gesagt der Mehrheit der Gamer  ist das sowas von egal,die meisten spielen heutzutage eh Multiplattform

Achja schön sind dann Argumente wie 
1.) "Ja die wurden als NextGen beworben,werden 3000€ Pcs schlagen,und jetzt das nichtmal FHD,wir nähern uns schon 4k "
Ja wow,wieso sollte man auf so nen Marketingbegriff glauben,bzw irgendnem Analysten (meinetwegen sogar paar Idioten,die Mist reden)
Hat man sich damals so erniedrigt gefühlt?Und man deshalb jetzt tagtäglich gegen diese vorgehen?Dadurch wird man auch nicht besser,als die Hater von damals

2.)"Ja will bloss zeigen,wie schlecht das P/L Verhältnis ist,ein 500€ Pc schlägt die Konsole um längen !!"
Ja und jetzt? Die Leute wollen eben einfach ne Konsole,manche haben kb auf nen Pc - ist eben halt so
Und selbst wenn,wie viel größer ist überhaupt der Unterschied? Auf Papier klingen die Zahlen toll,in der Realität ist das wie gesagt vielen egal,weils viele nicht sehen wirklich
Btw wenn man schon den Bekehrer spielt,dann sollte man vllt in der Öffentlichkeit Aufklärungsarbeit leisten,statt in nem Pc Forum mit diesem lächerlichen Glorious Masterrace Gehabe zu protzen
Aber nagut da fehlt einem ja die Anonymität des Internets 

3.)"Konsolen hängen hinterher,Technikbremse usw! "
Jaja das klingt ganz toll,wer hindert aber die Entwickler daran nen Pc Only AAA Titel ohne grafische Limiterung exklusiv auf den Markt zuschmeissen?
Richtig das Budget,der wahre limitierende Faktor


----------



## McRoll (3. November 2014)

Kinguin, das ist gut dass sich alle auf die technischen Details stürzen. Dies schafft das Bewusstsein beim Hersteller und Verbraucher, dass die Spieler potentere Hardware wünschen. Indem man das Thema immer wieder zur Sprache bringt, bleibt es aktuell und im Gedächtnis haften. Microsoft wird nicht denselben Fehler zweimal machen und das nächste Mal ein Produkt veröffentlichen, das schwächer ist als die Konkurrenz, sofern es ein nächstes Mal geben wird. Dass die PS 4 so viel besser in den Verkäufen abschneidet ist nicht nur auf schlechteres Marketing zurückzuführen. 

Je mehr darüber geredet wird, desto besser. Sony und MS haben das Verlangen nach starker Hardware unterschätzt. Ist ein schleichender Prozess, aber es geht voran. 

Im Übrigen, nicht von dir auf andere schließen. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass ich nach dem Spielen auf einem Fernseher ( ich hab ein älteres 720p Gerät) starke Ermüdungserscheinungen bekomme. Hauptgrund ist das Geflimmer. Dabei hab ich sogar ein PC -Spiel darauf ausprobiert, bei einem reinen Konsolentitel wärs noch schlimmer. Einem Freund von mir ergehts ebenso, bei ihm wars GTA V auf Konsole. 

Auf einem neueren Fernseher wärs nicht so schlimm, aber 900p / upscaled auf 1080p im Verbund mit geringen FPS und Inputlag spielen sich nunmal grauenhaft im Vergleich zu einer guten PC - Hardware. Es beschweren sich nur deshalb nicht noch mehr, weil die das bessere Spielgefühl gar nicht erst kennen. Ich dagegen hab die meiste Palette mitgemacht, vom Super Nintendo, über PS 1 mit Abstechern zu N64 zum PC und ab und zu Xbox 360 beim Kollegen. Nur die ganz alten Zeiten (C 64 und Co) kenn ich nicht. Wer die anderen Lager nicht kennt, beschwert sich auch nicht. Heißt aber nicht, dass das eigene Lager deswegen gut genug ist. Ein Spiel auf einem schnellen 120+ Hz - Monitor mit 120 FPS mit gefühlt 0 Schlierenbildung und Inputlag ist etwas komplett anderes als silky smooth 30 FPS und 900p cinematic experience. 

Ein minderwertiges Produkt wird nun mal gebashed. Find dich damit ab. Oder geh doch selbst mit gutem Beispiel voran und verteidige nicht die Konsolen zwanghaft in jedem Post der hier zu dem Thema eröffnet wird. Dir scheint ja noch mehr daran zu liegen als den PC - Verfechtern. Du verteidigst "deine" Konsolen viel fanatischer als die meisten anderen Poster hier. Im Glashaus sitzen und so.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2014)

Sei mal lieber froh, dass die "minderwertigen Produkte" von millionen Menschen gekauft werden, sonst würde es am PC nur noch LoL geben....und der Rest wären Handy-Games.


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sei mal lieber froh, dass die "minderwertigen Produkte" von millionen Menschen gekauft werden, sonst würde es am PC nur noch LoL geben....und der Rest wären Handy-Games.


 
Also das bezweifle ich doch ganz stark. 

Der PC ist auch allein stark genug um große Titel zu tragen, nur macht man auf mehr Plattformen eben mehr Geld, dadurch ist heute fast kein Spiel exklusiv sofern sie nicht stark subventioniert werden.
Ubisoft hat erst vor Kurzem ihre Zahlen veröffentlicht, und da ist der PC mit 17% die drittstärkste Plattform, und ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass er an Anteilen zunehmen wird wenn die Popularität der Spieleplattform PC weiter so zunimmt.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2014)

Viele warten mit dem Kauf von XboxO + PS4 noch ab, bis sie bei ca 299€ gelandet sind.....danach verkaufen sich die Dinger wieder --> wie warme Semmeln.
Wieviel kostet heutzutage ein AAA-Produktion?
Und wie viel Spiele werden davon zum VOLLPREIS auf dem PC abgesetzt?
Der PC trägt es nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Viele warten mit dem Kauf von XboxO + PS4 noch ab, bis sie bei ca 299€ gelandet sind.....danach verkaufen sich die Dinger wieder --> wie warme Semmeln.
> Wieviel kostet heutzutage ein AAA-Produktion?
> UNd wie viel werden davon zum VOLLPREIS auf dem PC abgesetzt?
> Der PC trägt es nicht.


 
Ein nicht kleiner Teil wechselt von Last Gen bzw. Current Gen auf den PC , diese Entwicklung wird vor Allem durch die aktuell große Popularität des PC's unterstützt, allein wenn ich mir das IGN Forum anschaue wo viele nicht wussten welche Vorteile ein Spiele PC hat und sich daher zum Kauf eines PC's entscheiden, das macht schon vieles aus.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2014)

Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.

Ich würde es zwar nicht als "ultimatives Beispiel" (weil älter + regional begrenzt) bezeichnen aber:



> Richtig schlecht sieht es dagegen bei den Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version  aus. 62 Prozent der verkauften Exemplare gingen für die Xbox 360 über  die Ladentheke. 34 Prozent entfielen auf die PS3. *Die Wii U und der PC  teilen sich einen einzigen Prozent*. Selbst die eigentlich noch nicht  verfügbare PS4 hat mit 3 Prozent mehr Exemplare zu verzeichnen.


Quelle: Call of Duty: Ghosts: Verkäufe für PC machen weniger als 1% aus, 50% niedrigere Verkäufe im Vergleich zu CoD: Black Ops 2


Der PC ist nur in Deutschland stark.
In der Gesamtheit, gewinnt man damit nicht mal einen Blumentopf.


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
> 
> Ich würde es zwar nicht als "ultimatives Beispiel" (weil älter + regional begrenzt) bezeichnen aber:
> 
> ...


 
Laut VGChartz.com hat sich Ghosts 600.000 mal Retail auf dem PC verkauft, dann kannst Du noch mindestens 600K digital rechnen, dann ist das nicht so wenig.

Außerdem ist Call of Duty auf dem PC quasi tot, es gibt einfach zu viele zu gute Shooteralternativen auf dem PC als dass man sich mit so einem minderwertigem Spiel abgibt.

Am meisten Auskunft geben Dir die Quartalszahlen von den jeweiligen Publishern, und bei Ubisoft, einem Top AAA Publisher (Hinsicht der Menge der Spiele) ist der PC mit 17% die drittstärkste Plattform: Ubisoft: Quartalsbericht zeigt: PS4 dominiert die Plattformen bei Ubisofts Spielen

Bei EA sieht das nicht anders aus.

Der PC ist aktuell überall sehr stark.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Laut VGChartz.com hat sich Ghosts 600.000 mal Retail auf dem PC verkauft, dann kannst Du noch mindestens 600K digital rechnen, dann ist das nicht so wenig.
> 
> Außerdem ist Call of Duty auf dem PC quasi tot, es gibt einfach zu viele zu gute Shooteralternativen auf dem PC als dass man sich mit so einem minderwertigem Spiel abgibt.
> 
> ...


 
Dann nimm Battlefield, verkauft sich auf Konsolen ebenfalls besser.....so wie eigentlich fast jedes Spiel, ich will gar nicht wissen wie oft sich Diablo 3 bereits für die Konsolen verkauft hat.

Die 17% klingen im ersten Moment toll, seit wann ist die PS4 released? Gib den neuen Konsolen noch 2 Jahre, und schon ist das PC-Ergebnis wieder bereinigt.


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dann nimm Battlefield, verkauft sich auf Konsolen ebenfalls besser.....so wie eigentlich fast jedes Spiel, ich will gar nicht wissen wie oft sich Diablo 3 bereits für die Konsolen verkauft hat.
> 
> Die 17% klingen im ersten Moment toll, seit wann ist die PS4 released? Gib den neuen Konsolen noch 2 Jahre, und schon ist das PC-Ergebnis wieder bereinigt.


 
Falsch, Battlefield 4 verkauft sich auf dem PC am Besten, sieht man auch ganz klar an den Spielerzahlen, Du darfst nicht 5 Plattformen ("Konsole") gegen eine stellen.

Diablo 3 hat sich nach einer Woche auf dem PC über 6 Millionen mal verkauft, laut VGChartz.com (welche genaue Konsolenverkaufszahlen angibt da digital auf den Konsolen keine Rolle spielt) wurden auf allen Konsolen (Playstation 4, Xbox One, Playstation 3, Xbox 360) bisher knapp über 3 Millionen Stück verkauft.

Der PC wird in nicht allzu langer Zeit nach der Playstation 4 für AAA Publisher die wirtschaftlich zweitstärkste Plattform werden.


----------



## Sandow (3. November 2014)

Bei Konsolen spielen digitale Verkäufe seit der aktuellen Generation ne große Rolle, ich kenne alleine über 20 Personen die sich Diablo 3 online gekauft haben weil sie nicht die Disc dauernd wechseln wollen. Außerdem ist es ziemlich falsch für den PC mehr als das Doppelte der Verkäufe auf digital abzuwälzen, wie du es bei CoD machst, und auf Konsolen gar nichts. Das ist kein objektives herangehen sondern einfach nur Müll was du da machst


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

Hier Fakten:

PC Spieler spielen digital - AreaGames.de

Watch Dogs: Verkaufsanteile bekannt gegeben - PC mit 12%, PS4 und Xbox One mit mehr als 50% der Verkäufe



> Interessant ist hierbei die Verteilung der Digitalkäufe: Während auf dem PC gut 70% der Käufer auf digitale Versionen zurückgriffen, waren es auf den neuen Konsolen nur 10%. Auf der PS3 und Xbox 360 waren nur 3-5% aller Verkäufe in digitaler Form.


----------



## McRoll (3. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dann nimm Battlefield, verkauft sich auf Konsolen ebenfalls besser.....so wie eigentlich fast jedes Spiel, ich will gar nicht wissen wie oft sich Diablo 3 bereits für die Konsolen verkauft hat.
> 
> Die 17% klingen im ersten Moment toll, seit wann ist die PS4 released? Gib den neuen Konsolen noch 2 Jahre, und schon ist das PC-Ergebnis wieder bereinigt.



*Insgesamt verkaufte sich Diablo 3 demnach auf allen Plattformen bislang mehr als 14 Millionen mal*. Nimmt man frühere zahlen vor der Veröffentlichung von Diablo 3 für die Playstation 3 und die Xbox 360  zur Hand kommt man auf die eigentlich interessante Zahl, von  geschätzten *2 bis 2,5 Million verkaufter Konsolen-Versionen.* Blizzard  selbst bezeichnete den Verkaufsstart der Konsolenversionen als  „erfolgreich“.

Quelle:Diablo-3.net » Diablo 3 Verkaufszahlen: Zusammen 14 Millionen PC-, Playstation und Xbox 360-Versionen verkauft

Zu BF 4:

Battlefield 4: Laut EA Konsolen schuld an schwächeren Verkaufszahlen

außerdem: 

"Der größte Grund dafür dürften mit die Probleme sein, die seit dem  Start an der PC-Version nagen. Immer wieder hat es Probleme mit dem  Netcode gegeben. Jedes Update brachte neue Bugs mit sich. Es wurde gar  ein Imageschaden durch die anhaltenden Probleme befürchtet. Investoren  klagten sogar gegen EA. 
Den Schaden hat EA ganz sicher, wenn man sich die rückläufige Zahl an PC-Spielern ansieht."


Quelle:Battlefield 4: Mehr Spieler auf der PS4 als auf dem PC


Insgesamt hat BF 4 auf der PS4 mittlerweile mehr Spieler anscheinend, ist aber auch kein Wunder, weil es der beste Shooter ist, den man auf Konsole bekommen kann - jeder kaufts der eine Konsole besitzt und Shooter mag. Außerdem plagen BF4 selbst heute noch Probleme auf den PC - der Netcode ist immer noch *******, man trifft Leute in der Bewegung schlecht, Hits werden zum Teil nicht registriert, bei einigen Visieren hab ich Probleme dass sie nicht funktionieren - erst nach hin und her switchen klappts. Die Einführung des Spiels war einfach katastrophal, da hats wohl bei fast jedem irgendwelche Probleme gegeben.



Ist doch klar dass man sich als Kunde langsam verarscht vorkommt. Der PC'ler meckert halt schneller und ist weniger tolerant. Man muss aber auch nicht immer tolerant sein, all das wär vermeidbar gewesen, hätte man den Entwicklern mehr Zeit gegeben.


----------



## Sandow (3. November 2014)

Dir ist schon klar dass du dir gerade ein Eigentor geschossen hast?
Zuerst behauptest du, die digitalen Verkäufe auf Konsolen wären "nicht vorhanden", obwohl das bei deinem Beispiel immerhin 10% sind, und gleichzeitig zeigst du eine News wo Watch Dogs gerade mal 12% der Verkäufe ausmacht. Wenn bei dir 10% "nicht vorhanden" sind, was sind dann 12% für dich?


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

Die Battlefield 4 Zahlen sind relativ ähnlich:
Battlefield 4 Stats

Abends sind auf dem PC mehr online, dafür sind auf der Playstation 4 Nachmittags minimal mehr Spieler online.

Edit:
Ja 10% von den Gesamtverkaufszahlen auf den neuen Konsolen sind digital, auf dem PC im Falle von Watch Dogs 70%!


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Kinguin, das ist gut dass sich alle auf die technischen Details stürzen. Dies schafft das Bewusstsein beim Hersteller und Verbraucher, dass die Spieler potentere Hardware wünschen. Indem man das Thema immer wieder zur Sprache bringt, bleibt es aktuell und im Gedächtnis haften. Microsoft wird nicht denselben Fehler zweimal machen und das nächste Mal ein Produkt veröffentlichen, das schwächer ist als die Konkurrenz, sofern es ein nächstes Mal geben wird. Dass die PS 4 so viel besser in den Verkäufen abschneidet ist nicht nur auf schlechteres Marketing zurückzuführen.
> 
> Je mehr darüber geredet wird, desto besser. Sony und MS haben das Verlangen nach starker Hardware unterschätzt. Ist ein schleichender Prozess, aber es geht voran.
> 
> ...


 
1.)
Dies kann euch Only Pcler einfach so egal sein,weil ihr eh die stärkere Hardware habt,ihr könnt Makel wie fps/Auflösung ausgleichen
Aber anscheinend brauchen einige hier (wie gesagt bloss ne Minderheit unter den Pclern) diese Bestätigung 
Achja witzig,in nem PC Forum bringt es richtig viel,dieses Thema immer wieder aufs Neue anzubringen  hier lesen bestimmt sehr viele mit und damit erreichse richtig was 
Aber wahrscheinlich kommt dann eh wieder das Argument von dir,hat eh keinen Sinn die Masse aufzuklären
Jaja meckern,aber dann doch nix unternehmen wollen in der Öffentlichkeit 
Vllt machen Leute wie du mal selbst etwas und ändert was am Pc Markt,in dem du an den Pclern ansetzt 
Du wirst schnell merken,dass du selbst dort nur wenig Zustimmung kriegst
Es ist nämlich nur nen Hobby letzten Endes

2.)
Nicht der Only Pcler ändert den Konsolenmarkt und bestimmt diesen 
Es ist der Konsolenspieler 
Und der ist überwiegend zufriedend,wie das später sein wird keine Ahnung,aber ich sage es gern noch einmal - jeder Mensch will das Beste vom Besten
Sobald man aber den Preis oder Aufwand sieht,hat man keine Lust mehr,und das ist eben die Mehrheit
Und Gaming ist nunmal für viele ein Hobby,wo man einfach abschalten will
Was versteht man daran nicht? Leute wie du sind nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt 

3.)
Und zu der Aussage,weil man es nicht besser kennt :
Keine Sorgen 1080p kennen die Leute und auch 60fps,es ist aber für viele nicht das Wichtigste
Zudem schloss ich nicht von mir auf andere ,sondern habe gesagt,dass viele den Unterschied nicht erkennen oder es ihnen egal ist,weil es nicht so gravierend ist
Wieso ich das behaupte? Wenn Auflösung usw wirklich so wichtig wäre,würden wesentlich mehr auf die Barrikaden gehen und Sony/Ms hätte schon was unternommen
Dem ist aber nicht so

4.)
Ja dann bash du mit diesen paar fantischen Glorious Gaming Pc Anhängern weiter,wie bereits erwähnt ,in nem Pc Forum hört dich erst recht keiner 
Ein minderwertiges Produkt - schön und jetzt?du hast deinen Pc ist doch gut ,da hasse dein hochwertiges Produkt 

In einem Punkt hast du aber recht,ich muss wirklich nicht auf diese Bashposts eingehen,einige wollen anscheinend bloss Aufmerksamkeit zu diesem Thema (in der Öffentlichkeit kriegt man die ja nicht),sollte es vllt lassen daher
Aber ich reagiere nur,ich bashe ja auch keine Plattform,und viele andere auch nicht
Man kann nämlich auch beide akzeptieren


----------



## Sandow (3. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja 10% von den Gesamtverkaufszahlen auf den neuen Konsolen sind digital, auf dem PC im Falle von Watch Dogs 70%!


Selbst wenn es 100% digital wären am PC - die Gesamtverkaufszahlen machen trotzdem nur 12% aus. Bei den Konsolen nennst du 10% "nicht vorhanden", und somit hast du indirekt behauptet, dass PC-Verkäufe nicht vorhanden sind.

Deine Aussage lautet also: PC-Verkäufe (im Falle von Watch Dogs) sind nicht vorhanden. Das nennt man dann klassisches Eigentor.


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

Sandow schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es 100% digital wären am PC - die Gesamtverkaufszahlen machen trotzdem nur 12% aus. Bei den Konsolen nennst du 10% "nicht vorhanden", und somit hast du indirekt behauptet, dass PC-Verkäufe nicht vorhanden sind.
> 
> Deine Aussage lautet also: PC-Verkäufe (im Falle von Watch Dogs) sind nicht vorhanden. Das nennt man dann klassisches Eigentor.


 
Bitte nochmal lesen:

Mal angenommen man verkauft auf Plattform X/Y 100 Stück, davon 10% digital, also 10 Stück, dann sind diese 10 Stück ja nicht die Gesamtverkaufszahlen!
10% sind von den Konsolenverkaufszahlen sehr wenig, auf dem PC sind es im Falle von Watch Dogs ganze 70%.

12% sind außerdem ein gutes Ergebnis für die ersten 6 Wochen, PC Spieler kaufen in der Regel erst wenn es deutlich billiger wird, so wie aktuell die billigen Keys, gerade dadurch ist der PC bei Ubisoft beispielsweise zur drittstärksten Plattform geworden und wird auch in Zukunft noch mehr Anteile zu sich nehmen.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also das bezweifle ich doch ganz stark.
> 
> Der PC ist auch allein stark genug um große Titel zu tragen, nur macht man auf mehr Plattformen eben mehr Geld, dadurch ist heute fast kein Spiel exklusiv sofern sie nicht stark subventioniert werden.
> Ubisoft hat erst vor Kurzem ihre Zahlen veröffentlicht, und da ist der PC mit 17% die drittstärkste Plattform, und ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass er an Anteilen zunehmen wird wenn die Popularität der Spieleplattform PC weiter so zunimmt.


 
Nein ist er nicht
Und deine 17% solltest du mal nicht verallgemeinern ja,das betraf grade mal das 2.Quartal von Ubisoft Fianzjahr 
Der Publisher braucht in aller erster Linie das Geld zu Release und den kurzen Zeitraum danach ,so und da machen die Konsolen den größten Umsatz
Und um bei deinem Ubisoftbsp zu bleiben : 
Ubisoft-Quartalsbericht: Rekordzahlen dank Watch Dogs - PS4-Spiele zweimal mehr verkauft als bei Xbox One
Ja selbst eine LastGenKonsole hat mehr etwas mehr bzw genauso viel wie der Pc 

Die Watchdogs zahlen zu 6 Wochen nach Release zeigen da ein ähnliches Bild

Was heisst das also?
Zu Release und dem kurzen Zeitraum danach punkten eben die Konsolen (btw die ps3 hatte sogar mehr als der Pc im 2.Quartal)
Den Pc muss man aber mitnehmen,weil er ein Langzeitseller ist,er bringt auch gutes Geld
Aber ein Titel in der Größenordnung eines Triple A Titels wird mit Ausnahme von Kickstarter nicht möglich sein
Auch CDP hat sich bei Tw3 die Konsolen mit an Bord genommen,um das Spiel finanzieren zu können und natürlich auch mehr Gewinn machen zu können

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Deshalb erscheint es auch für PS4 und Xbox One - News - GameStar.de

Also nein der Pc kann da nix alleine,eine Konsole aber auch nicht ohne Hilfe von Außen (Sony/MS)


----------



## McRoll (3. November 2014)

Watch Dogs ist ja auch nur ein mittelmäßiges Game, das zudem auch noch schlecht für den PC portiert wurde und deshalb gabs viel Aufhebens und negative Meinungsmache dazu. Wieso soll sich das auch gut für den PC verkaufen?


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

Die aktuellen Zahlen zählen, und da ist der PC die drittstärkste Plattform und wird aufgrund der schwachen neuen Konsolen noch mehr Anteil dazugewinnen.
Die 20% Marke wird man womöglich nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft knacken.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Zahlen zählen, und da ist der PC die drittstärkste Plattform und wird aufgrund der schwachen neuen Konsolen noch mehr Anteil dazugewinnen.
> Die 20% Marke wird man womöglich nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft knacken.



ja habe ich denen widersprochen? Nein,aber mein Fazit steht trotzdem
Zu Release und kurz danach mehr auf einer Konsole (bzw gleich viel) nur über längeren Zeitraum fährt man eben Gewinn
Natürlich steigt es auf 20% an,wenn du es sagst,deine Garantien sind immer todsicher 
Ändert aber nix daran,dass der Pc trotzdem solche Titel nicht allein stemmen kann



McRoll schrieb:


> Watch Dogs ist ja auch nur ein mittelmäßiges Game, das zudem auch noch schlecht für den PC portiert wurde und deshalb gabs viel Aufhebens und negative Meinungsmache dazu. Wieso soll sich das auch gut für den PC verkaufen?



Hm komisch irgendwie widersprüchlich 

1.) Der Pc Anteil stieg auf 17% bei Ubisoft,also im 2.Quartal ihres Finanzjahres,im 1.Quartal waren es 14%
So in diesen Zeitraum kam von Ubisoft nur WD für den Pc raus,stimmt das hat sich ganz schlecht verkauft trotz Downgrade und mieser Performance 

2.) also das ist witzig,Bobi hat mir letztens hoch und heilig versichert,dass WD und viele andere Mulitplattformtitel gar keine Konsolenports sind sondern Pc Leadplattform
Und diese sehen deutlich besser aus und laufen wunderbar am Pc,du erzählst was von mieser Portierung,weiss grad gar nicht wem ich glauben soll ?


----------



## Sandow (3. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal lesen:
> 
> Mal angenommen man verkauft auf Plattform X/Y 100 Stück, davon 10% digital, also 10 Stück, dann sind diese 10 Stück ja nicht die Gesamtverkaufszahlen!
> 10% sind von den Konsolenverkaufszahlen sehr wenig, auf dem PC sind es im Falle von Watch Dogs ganze 70%.


Ich hab schon genau gelesen, keine Sorge.
Es ist ein einfaches Rechenbeispiel, welches du mal durchnehmen solltest:

Auf Konsolen sind die *Gesamt*-Verkäufe als Beispiel 7 Millionen, davon 10% digital. Ergibt insgesamt 700.000 Online-Verkäufe auf Konsolen (digital), und 6,3 Mio. Retail.

Am PC sind die Gesamt-Verkäufe 12% - 12% von 7 Millionen sind 840.000 *Gesamt*verkäufe! Davon sind 70% digital - also 588.000

Wie du nun siehst, kommen die Digital-Verkäufe auf Konsolen sogar an die Gesamtverkäufe des PCs ran, eben weil Konsolen so hohe Retailzahlen haben.
Da zu behaupten, digital Verkäufe seien auf Konsolen nicht vorhanden, ist einfach utopisch und falsch, und das sollte man halt einsehen können.


----------



## McRoll (3. November 2014)

Leadplattform sagen sie alle, damits besser klingt. Letzen Endes wird sowieso jedes Videospiel auf dem PC programmiert, die Frage ist nur ob man die PC - Hardware als Ausgangspunkt nimmt und Kompromisse bei der Konsole macht oder die Konsolenhardware als Ausgangspunkt von vorneherein. Wahrscheinlich gibts dann auch noch alles dazwischen, Baukastensystem oder whatever, da musst schon einen Programmierer fragen. Entscheidend ist das was dabei rauskommt, wenn du Kompromisse wegen der Konsole machen musst weil die irgendwas nicht packt, ist es völlig gleich ob Leadplattform der PC war oder nicht.

Bei Watch Dogs gabs doch diesen Aufschrei weil die ersten Trailer deutlich besser aussahen als am Ende das fertige Spiel. Ich erinnere mich auch dunkel an eine Aussage eines Entwicklers der gesagt haben soll, man habe die PC - Grafik absichtlich runtergeschraubt damit die Versionen nicht so unterschiedlich aussehen, damit die Konsolenkäufer sich nicht aufregen. Weiß nicht obs Watch Dogs oder ein anderes Spiel war. 

Schau mal hier : http://www.areagames.de/games/watch...ik-in-watch-dogs-pc-version-versteckt-131388/

Also wenn ich als PC - Spieler sowas lese vergeht mir gleich die Lust am Kauf. Wird genug anderen auch so gegangen sein. Dem Konsolenspieler ist das egal weil er das gar nicht mitbekommt. Ergo verkauft sich die Konsole besser. 

Ist das jetzt gut?


----------



## KrHome (3. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Zahlen zählen, und da ist der PC die drittstärkste Plattform und wird aufgrund der schwachen neuen Konsolen noch mehr Anteil dazugewinnen.
> Die 20% Marke wird man womöglich nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft knacken.


 Wir reden von Ubisoft, oder? Hier könnte ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Die treten das PC Gaming seit Jahren mit Füßen - und kommen trotzdem auf 17% und damit mehr als die One. Das ist kein Fail für den PC (höchstens für dessen Nutzer, da sie Ubisoft Spiele kaufen ), sondern für Microsoft.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Leadplattform sagen sie alle, damits besser klingt. Letzen Endes wird sowieso jedes Videospiel auf dem PC programmiert, die Frage ist nur ob man die PC - Hardware als Ausgangspunkt nimmt und Kompromisse bei der Konsole macht oder die Konsolenhardware als Ausgangspunkt von vorneherein. Wahrscheinlich gibts dann auch noch alles dazwischen, Baukastensystem oder whatever, da musst schon einen Programmierer fragen. Entscheidend ist das was dabei rauskommt, wenn du Kompromisse wegen der Konsole machen musst weil die irgendwas nicht packt, ist es völlig gleich ob Leadplattform der PC war oder nicht.



Ja aber die meisten Pcler sind doch absolut zufrieden,Bobi versichert mir jedes Mal,dass es die Pc Version absolut top findet und über jeden Zweifel erhaben besser als die Konsolenversion (schon widersprüchlich,irgendwo kritisiert er diese,utnerstützen tut er den Markt ja trotzdem)
Du bist selbst einer der wenigen Pclern,die irgendwie das Non Plus Ultra wollen,das geht aber nicht
Und darin sind nicht die Konsolen Schuld,diese Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis btw

Pcler bestimmen ihren Markt,wenn du was ändern willst,und darum geht es dir ja, muss dort ansetzen
Und nicht sagen,Konsolen sind schlechte Produkte und an allem Schuld
Wenn es wirklich möglich wäre,Titel auf AAA Stufe rauszubringen ohne technische Limitierung dann würden es mehr Leuten tun
Fakt ist es lohnt sich nicht wirtschaftlich,da sitzen Leute oben die zumindest Ahnung vom Marketing haben
und es bringt auch nix in nem Pc Forum Bashpost abzuliefern ,Aussagen wie damit das aktuell bleibt - das liesst die Merheit nicht

Dann muss man eben selbst was ändern in der Öffentlichkeit ,wenn man das nicht kann/will,dann muss man damit leben,aber wie ein verbitterter Mann anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben ist falsch
Die Zeit von damals ist vorbei,die Mehrheit ist nicht bereit ständig für gute Hardware zu zahlen,nur um einen optischen Ahaeffekt zu haben
Du bist nicht der Mittelpunkt dieser Gamingwelt,an deinen Ansprüchen werden sich selbst unter Pclern nur die wenigsten orientieren

ps:zockse btw überhaupt noch irgendnen Mulitplattformtitel? oder ist das alles Dreck/Müll für dich ? 
AC?BF? oder GTA? halt diese Mainstreamspiele


----------



## McRoll (3. November 2014)

Ich hab meinen Post editiert, lies mal die Quelle.

Außerdem legst du mir Worte in den Mund, ich habe auch nie behauptet dass Konsolen ausschließlich und allein Schuld haben, aber sie haben einen sehr großen Anteil an der Misere. Mit Sicherheit den größten. Das reicht ja wohl auch aus um sie zu bashen. 

Die Leute vom Marketing gehen mir dermaßen am Allerwertesten vorbei, das kannst du gar nicht glauben. Das Einzige was die wollen ist Kohle, sonst interessiert sie gar nix. Viele fallen leider drauf rein. Das Gebashe erfüllt hier aber seinen Zweck, langsam kommt auch bei den Konsoleros an, dass ihre Next Gen doch nicht so "Nextgen" ist, wie die Marketingleute es ihnen versprochen haben. Also ändere ich was, indem ich immer wieder meine Argumente runterbete. Es werden auch immer mehr Leute die das in den Konsolen oder Gemeinschaftsforen posten. Die von dir so verhasste Masterrace erfüllt auch ihren Zweck, die bringt das Thema auf den Tisch und der ein oder andere beschäftigt sich ein wenig mehr mit der Materie und steigt um.

Und ja ich zocke Multiplattform, aktuell BF 4, danach wirds wohl GTA V werden. Das sind halt solche Titel die durch Konsolen betroffen sind. Bei BF hat insbesondere das Fahrzeughandling enorm durch Konsolenumsetzung gelitten, das hab ich auch in nem anderen Post ausführlicher beschrieben. Geht nicht mal um die GRafik sondern um die limitierende Eingabemöglichkeit des Gamepads und damit das dumbing - down des Gameplays. Ich konnte mich bei BF 3 noch nicht mal gleichzeitig umschauen während ich eine Kurve flog in nem Jet. Entweder nur das eine oder das andere, aber nicht gleichzeitig. Dann gefühlte Flughöhe von maximal 100 Metern, Sichtweite praktisch nicht vorhanden, weil mehr Sichtweite Rechenpower kostet. Wasn Schwachsinn.

Deswegen misch ich mich hier überhaupt ein, ansonsten wär mir das total Hupe.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Post editiert, lies mal die Quelle.
> 
> Außerdem legst du mir Worte in den Mund, ich habe auch nie behauptet dass Konsolen ausschließlich und allein Schuld haben, aber sie haben einen sehr großen Anteil an der Misere. Mit Sicherheit den größten. Das reicht ja wohl auch aus um sie zu bashen.
> 
> ...


1.)
Ich verdrehe dir hier gar nix,ok nicht an allem Schuld aber den grössten ? 
Tja dann sind dir solche Leute egal, gut finde ich nicht schlimm - nur du hast meine Ausage nicht verstanden,der entscheidende Faktor ist das Budget 
Die Marketingleute können dir egal sein,aber der Entwickler braucht das Geld,deshalb ist dieses NonPlusUltra was du dir wünscht nicht möglich 
Und auch wenn es keine Konsolen gebe,wäre das keine Garantie

Btw dafür interessiert sich die Mehreit der Gamer ,ja selbst die Mehrheit der Pcler nicht für dein Gesäusel - sry ist aber so
Du erreichst niemanden hier,klingt hart ? ist aber so
2.)
Du gehst nebenbei immernoch auf einen Punkt nicht 
Der Pcler bestimmt den Pc Markt ,nicht die Konsolenspieler - was ist daran so schwierig ?  
Wenn du Veränderungen am Pc Markt wiklst setzte doch dort an,fällt dir darauf nix ein ? 
Nur wirse da auf wenig Anhänger stossen,du merkst es doch selbst man hat trotzdem Spass an GTA,BF und Co 
Man kaufts und ist überwiegend zufrieden ,aber die sind nicht Schuld an dem aktuellen Pc Markt ? 
Ist klar,weil Konsolenspieler auch bestimmen was es auf dem Pc Markt gibt
3.)
Ja ich hab die Ergänzung deines Post gelesen - na und ?Trotzdem 14% Pc Anteil,17% gestiegen in 3 Monaten
Gekauft wurde es,weil man anscheinend zufrieden ist (gebe dir aber da recht ,WD ist imo ebenfalls nur Mittelmass)
Daher kannd Ubisoft egal sein,ob da wer verärgert war/ist - das sind Peanuts im Vergleich,anscheinend glauben einige es reicht schon Ubisoft zu bestrafen,wenn man es später günstiger kauft


----------



## KrHome (3. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Der Pcler bestimmt den Pc Markt ,nicht die Konsolenspieler - was ist daran so schwierig ?


 Blödsinn. Heute läuft Triple A auf Multiplattform hinaus. Und auf dem Multiplattform Markt bestimmen die Konsolen, da sie der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner sind. Schwache Eingabemöglichkeiten, schwache Hardware, Fast-Food-Community.

Als PC Spieler beschwert man sich heute darüber, dass man die Reste dieser Gruppe von Gamern abbekommt, obwohl sie der limitierende Faktor sind. Und nur weil es wirtschaftlich begründbar ist, wieso PC Spieler nur die Reste bekommen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man als PC SPieler deshalb die Klappe zu halten hat. Das wäre ja noch schöner.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Heute läuft Triple A auf Multiplattform hinaus. Und auf dem Multiplattform Markt bestimmen die Konsolen, da sie der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner sind. Schwache Eingabemöglichkeiten, schwache Hardware, Fast-Food-Community.
> 
> Als PC Spieler beschwert man sich heute darüber, dass man die Reste dieser Gruppe von Gamern abbekommt, obwohl sie der limitierende Faktor sind. Und nur weil es wirtschaftlich begründbar ist, wieso PC Spieler nur die Reste bekommen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man als PC SPieler deshalb die Klappe zu halten hat. Das wäre ja noch schöner.


 
Nix Blödsinn
Wenn PCler kenne Ports kaufen haben Entwickler 2 Möglichkeiten :
mehr in den Pc stecken oder eben es sein lassen 
Letzteres wäre aber blöd,weil man am Pc auf langer sicht gut Geld machen kann 
Nur kann der Entwickler so weiter machen wie bisher siehe WD,wenns dir Mwhrheit doch eh kauft 

Auf der anderen Seite,was erwartet man ? nen stärkeren Fokus auf Pc ?
Wozu soll der Entwickler den Mehraufwand betreiben,wenn es doch auch mit weniger geht ? 
Oder Pc exklusive Triple A Titel ?
Tja dann geht die Firma nen Risiko ein,und macht viel Verlust sogar

Ich weiss es schmeckt einigen nicht,aber das nennt sich Kapitalismus,man will Gewinn und nicht Spiele prpduzieren um euch nen Gefallen zu tun
Konsolen haben keine Schuld daran,dass sie einen grossen Anteil des Marktes ausmachen - die Menschen entscheiden 
Wenn man etwas ändern will an den Ottonormalkunden ansetzten,am besten aber an den OttonormalPcler erstmal


ps: der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ? Ja technisch,aber nicht wirtschaftlich


----------



## McRoll (3. November 2014)

Man erwartet unter anderem auch dass man nicht verarscht wird. Ein offenerer Umgang des Publishers mit ihren Designentscheidungen wäre ein wichtiger Schritt. Würde bsp. Ubisoft offen zugeben dass man Kompromisse wegen der Rechenpower - Unterschiede bei ihrem nächsten Titel eingehen muss, würde ich mir als Kunde nicht betrogen vorkommen und würde sogar den ein oder anderen Einschnitt ins Gameplay eher akzeptieren als so. Statdessen wird im Hintergrund getrickst und getäuscht und mit falschen Versprechungen hingehalten. Am Ende kommts eh ans Tageslicht - wie bei Watch Dogs wo Modder versteckte Grafikoptionen im Quellcode gefunden haben: Watch Dogs: Ubisoft warnt vor "Ultra"-Grafik-Modifikation - WinFuture.de

Natürlich wurde seitens Ubisoft dementiert

Wenn sowas transparenter gestaltet würde, könnte man als Kunde leichter entscheiden, zu welcher Plattform man greift - weil der Unterschied enorm offensichtlich sein würde - aber das würde der Publisher niemals zulassen, weil ihm dadurch eventuelle Konsolenkäufe durch die Lappen gehen würden. Sowas bekommst du als normaler Kunde auf dem PC gar nicht mit, auf der Konsole erst recht nicht - daher ist es Pflicht eines Spielers, dem was an seinem Hobby liegt, sowas immer wieder anzusprechen und darauf hinzuweisen.

Wie willst du denn am "Normalkunden ansetzen", wenn du ihn nicht über die Unterschiede zwischen den Plattformen aufklärst und solche Beispiele bringst? Du schreibst das ja immer so schön vage und bei jeder Gelegenheit. Der Publisher versucht ja sein Möglichstes, die Unterschiede zwischen Konsole und PC so gut es nur geht auszugleichen, nur eben mit solchen Tricks. Weils im Moment nicht so viel Unterschied gibt, greift der ein oder andere der unentschlossen ist eben zur Konsole, sehr zur Freude des Publishers, weil man da locker 20 - 30 € mehr aus dem leichtgläubigen Kunden ausquetschen kann. 

Und sowas verteidigst du. Da muss man sich schonmal an den Kopf fassen.

Übrigens setz ich gerade hier mit solchen Posts am "Normalkunden" an. Mancher PC'ler liest die Diskussion und lässt sowas lieber im Regal stehen, wenn er sich nicht verarschen lassen will. Dann gehen halt die PC -Verkäufe runter, das ist es was wir gerade erleben. Lieber so, als wie ein Schäflein brav das x-te CoD zu konsumieren.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Man erwartet unter anderem auch dass man nicht verarscht wird. Ein offenerer Umgang des Publishers mit ihren Designentscheidungen wäre ein wichtiger Schritt. Würde bsp. Ubisoft offen zugeben dass man Kompromisse wegen der Rechenpower - Unterschiede bei ihrem nächsten Titel eingehen muss, würde ich mir als Kunde nicht betrogen vorkommen und würde sogar den ein oder anderen Einschnitt ins Gameplay eher akzeptieren als so. Statdessen wird im Hintergrund getrickst und getäuscht und mit falschen Versprechungen hingehalten. Am Ende kommts eh ans Tageslicht - wie bei Watch Dogs wo Modder versteckte Grafikoptionen im Quellcode gefunden haben: Watch Dogs: Ubisoft warnt vor "Ultra"-Grafik-Modifikation - WinFuture.de
> 
> Natürlich wurde seitens Ubisoft dementiert
> 
> ...


 
1.)
Erst einmal ich kritisiere dich dafür ,dass du den Konsolen Leuten dir überwiegende Schuld gibst 
Du nennst grade super Argumente,die meine Aussage belegen - und zwar das der Pcler seinen eigenen Markt geschaffen hat 
Wieso kann Ubisoft so nen Downgrade abziehen - und hat trotzdem nen gesteigerten Pc Anteil ?
Denk mal nach,richtig die Mehrheit der Pcler macht da mit 
Und da muss man ansetzen,das verstehst du aber nicht,stattdessen kommt immer Konsolenspieler sind Schuld - Ja weil Pcler kaufen trotz des Downgrades...

und weiter,warum sollte der Publisher/Entwickler sich mehr Mühe geben ? 
Geht doch auch so,es geht hier um Geld und Gewinnmaximierung 
Ja das klingt unschön,aber wenns doch klappt,dann mcht man es auch 
Diese Firmen schenken nix,so funkioniert unsere Welt eben 
Am Ende entscheidet der Kunden,siehe Microsoft letztes Jahr - die müssten komplett zurückrudern 
2.)
Was man machen soll ?
In aller erster Linie,nicht Konsolen bashen,sondern das Konsumverhalten von Pclern ändern 
Hier wird doch immer gesagt,wie gut der PC darsteht ? Meinst du also man hat keine wirtschaftlichr Aussagekraft ?
Wenn man das Spiel liegen lässt,dann muss der Entwickler was machen

Oder eben halt Ottonormalkunden überzeugen
Geh raus,anscheinend scheint dir dein Hobby recht viel wert zu sein
Wenn dem so ist,dann starte mit anderen Anhänger der MAsterrace etwas und überzeuge 
Vllt kannse ja auch nen Entwicklerstudio überzeugen, ein Spiel für den Pc in Ausmasse eines Triple A Titels zu produzzieren ?  
Du merkst grade selbst es klingt lächerlich,ist es auch vllt- aber dir scheint Gaming viel wert zu sein,also mach was dafür statt in nem Pc Forum zu bashen
Damit klärse niemanden auf,bezweifle aber,dass dir der 0815 Ganer zuhört,selbst die Mehrheit der Pcler ist das so egal,die haben trotzdem Spass an Bf3 usw

Noch was ,ich verteidige nicht diese Bwler,ich unterstütze auch keine Pay2win/Dlc/Vorbestellerboni Seuche 
Ich sage wie es wirtschaftlich abläuft,denn so muss man auch mal denken - es ist eben halt so
Wenn das einem nicht passt,muss man eben was verändern,indem man aktiv wird


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (3. November 2014)

Pcmasterrace bla bla..


----------



## McRoll (3. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 1.)
> Erst einmal ich kritisiere dich dafür ,dass du den Konsolen Leuten dir überwiegende Schuld gibst
> Du nennst grade super Argumente,die meine Aussage belegen - und zwar das der Pcler seinen eigenen Markt geschaffen hat
> Wieso kann Ubisoft so nen Downgrade abziehen - und hat trotzdem nen gesteigerten Pc Anteil ?
> ...



Geil.

Also anstatt zu kritisieren dass Konsoleros sich so leicht abspeisen lassen soll der PC'ler entweder akzeptieren was ihm vorgesetzt wird und die Klappe halten, oder nicht kaufen (was ja zum Teil geschieht). Und wenn man dann den Leuten erklären will, dann bashed man.

Alles klar. Die PC'ler sind also eigentlich die Schuldigen. 

Ey, das ist nur noch 

"Pcmasterrace bla bla.."

Danke für deinen qualifizierten Kommentar. Hats gelohnt das zu posten?


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Geil.
> 
> Also anstatt zu kritisieren dass Konsoleros sich so leicht abspeisen lassen soll der PC'ler entweder akzeptieren was ihm vorgesetzt wird und die Klappe halten, oder nicht kaufen (was ja zum Teil geschieht). Und wenn man dann den Leuten erklären will, dann bashed man.
> 
> ...



Sag mal um was gehts dir hier eigentlich wirklich?
Erst sagst du Konsolen bremsen aus und sind am aktuellen Pc Markt verantwortlich und dann sagst du,ich kritisiere lediglich,dass sich Konsolenspieler leicht abspeisen lassen
Was soll das eigentlich?
Es liegt am Konsolenspieler wie es auf seinem Markt abläuft,daran kannst du mit deinen Posts in einem Pc Forum nichts ändern
Wer bist du überhaupt,der Heilige, der die Welt erleuchten will?
Wenn das deine Aufgabe ist,geh verdammt nochmal raus ,da sind die Konsolenspieler,nur komisch das du ursprünglich behauptet hast der Öffentlichkeit kann man nix erklären
In einem Pc Forum erreichst du nix,hier lesen nämlich nur ein Bruchteil aller Gamer mit,und das sind entweder Mulitplattformer oder Pc Interessierte

Als Nächstes,wo habe ich gesagt,dass der Pcler akzeptieren soll? Interpretiere nix einfach so hinein
Nein soll er nicht,er soll den Mund aufmachen und seine Kraft nutzen und gegen die Publisher vorgehen,aber nicht gegen Konsolen haten
Das ist nämlich der falsche Ansatzpunkt,Pcler bestimmen ihren Pc Markt,nicht die Konsolenspieler
Und um etwas zu ändern,muss man dem Publisher/Entwickler klar machen so nicht,ich akzeptiere eure Konsolenports nicht 
Mach etwas dagegen,startet ne Aktion,du bist ja so überzeugt von deinem Glauben,da werden dir doch genug folgen oder?

Und nein es geschieht nicht zum Teil,es kaufen noch zu viele Pcler die Titel von EA,Ubisoft usw - trotz Shitstorms usw
Immernoch du willst einfach nicht einsehen,dass Pcler für ihren Markt verantwortlich
Setze ersteinmal dort an
Und ja Pcler sind schuldig an ihrem Pc Markt,nicht im allgemeinen- auch hier wieder interpretiere nix hinein
Aber wenns der Mehrheit an Pclern Spass macht Bf,WD und Co trotz einiger Geschehnisse wie das Downgrade zu zocken,dann hast du einfach Pech gehabt
Da kann man einfach nicht von Schuld sprechen,manchen ist es einfach wayne,sie wollen eben nur zocken

Btw Erklärungen? Das nennst du Erklärungen? ständig zu sagen,dass Konsolen am Pc Markt Schuld sind? Damit hört dir erst recht kein Konsolenspieler zu
Und zum xten Mal schon gar nicht in einem Pc Forum
Jeder,der etwas Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat,weiss,dass der Pc Markt nicht durch das Konsumverhalten von Konsolenspielern bestimmt werden kann


----------



## Gripschi (3. November 2014)

Sign

Schön ausgeführt. Nun müssten wir wirklich entschlossen Abstinenz halten


----------



## MMNMM (3. November 2014)

ich kauf mir die meisten spiele für den pc weil bei den  preisen für spiele auf der konsole kommt mir das kotzen und auf grund der frechheit für xlive und ps+ extra zu löhnen kommt somit für mich auch weiterhin nur nintendo als pc alternative in frage.
wenn spiele dann auch noch schlecht für die konsole optimiert sind und mit nur 30 fps laufen fühle ich mich ganz schön abgezockt.
ein destiny würde ich vermutlich gleich samt der konsole in die mülltonne werfen.  



> Das war auch anscheinend bei Watch Dogs die bessere Variante. Sofern die 30Fps so gut wie bei Watch Dogs gehalten werden können.


 
die PS4 fassung von watch dogs ist ja mal grottenschlecht.
das spiel sieht aus wie auf der PS3 und kann noch nicht mal mit der performance eines office-pcs mithalten.
von einer konsole erwarte ich mir da schon mehr als eine 30 fps dia-show.
auf dem pc sieht das spiel sogar in medium besser aus als auf der ps4 ... das ist schon hart wenn man bedenkt das die ps4 gerade mal ein jahr auf dem buckel hat.
für den müll will sony/ubisoft auch noch 60€ zu release - was eine frechheit.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

Nein man muss ja nicht auf Pc Spiele verzichten,das sag ich ja nicht 
Wenn man Spass hat,dann ist man zufrieden und das ist auch gut so 
Alles geht im Leben immer besser,und klar man soll noch Fortschritt und verbesserung streben - nur können Konsolen bzw Konsolenspieler nix für den Makrt am Pc ,aber genau das wirft McRoll ihnen vor 
Fakt ist aber,dass der Pc Markt von der Nachfrage des Pc Konsumenten bestimmt wird - eben nicht von dem Konsolenspieler 

Wenn man Schuld sucht,dann eben bei den richtigen und dort ansetzen
Nur was soll man machen ? Soll man zum Prediger werden?
Man muss sich auch mal klar machen,das Gaming eben nur nen Hobby ist für viele,aber nicht unbedingt ein primäres oder sehr wichtiges 
Es ist eben halt nur eine Form von Unterhaltung,wer mehr will setzt sich damit auseinander 
Sollten aber auch andere Leute akzeptieren 

Manche Leute spielen auch Fussball einfach so zum Spas,Trainieren bisschen,wollen aber sich nicht mit Taktiken oder Turnieren auseinandersetzen
Soll jetzt jeder der Fussball spielt bzw spielen will,sich intensiv mit seinem Hobby befassen ? nein muss er nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Der PC ist auch allein stark genug um große Titel zu tragen, nur macht man auf mehr Plattformen eben mehr Geld, dadurch ist heute fast kein Spiel exklusiv sofern sie nicht stark subventioniert werden.
> Ubisoft hat erst vor Kurzem ihre Zahlen veröffentlicht, und da ist der PC mit 17% die drittstärkste Plattform, und ich gehe doch stark davon aus dass er an Anteilen zunehmen wird wenn die Popularität der Spieleplattform PC weiter so zunimmt.


Klar, wenn alleine Steam schon fast 10 mal so viele User hat wie die PS4 sind 17% ein fetter Brocken. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Der PC'ler meckert halt schneller und ist weniger tolerant


Klar, Browsergames, Casualgames, DLCs, Onlinezwang, DRM,...
Das wurde alles wenig toleriert, hat sich aber trotzdem irgendwie durch gesetzt. 
Wahrscheinlich wegen den Konsolen, die es zwar erst als Zweites bekamen, aber egal. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Außerdem legst du mir Worte in den Mund, ich habe auch nie behauptet dass Konsolen ausschließlich und allein Schuld haben, aber sie haben einen sehr großen Anteil an der Misere. Mit Sicherheit den größten. Das reicht ja wohl auch aus um sie zu bashen.


Nö, da Konsolen nichts für den lahmen Durchschnitts-PC können. 
Letztes Jahr war die Leistung im Schnitt bei einem Dualcore und einer 560, also worauf sollen denn da bessere Games laufen?
Bessere Physik/KI und Co erfordern nunmal Rechenleistung. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Das Gebashe erfüllt hier aber seinen Zweck, langsam kommt auch bei den Konsoleros an, dass ihre Next Gen doch nicht so "Nextgen" ist, wie die Marketingleute es ihnen versprochen haben.


Kleine Info: Du bist hier nicht in einem Konsolenforum. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Also ändere ich was, indem ich immer wieder meine Argumente runterbete.


Wird das in euerer Sekte vorgeschrieben?
Wie viele "Beiträge" braucht man eigentlich zum FPS-Papst? 

Du änderst hier übrigens gar nichts. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Es werden auch immer mehr Leute die das in den Konsolen oder Gemeinschaftsforen posten.


Echt, ihr seid schon mehr als 5? 


McRoll schrieb:


> Die von dir so verhasste Masterrace erfüllt auch ihren Zweck, die bringt das Thema auf den Tisch und der ein oder andere beschäftigt sich ein wenig mehr mit der Materie und steigt um.


Nö, die machen sich nur lächerlich. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Und ja ich zocke Multiplattform


Ein Ketzer! Steinigt ihn! 


KrHome schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Heute läuft Triple A auf Multiplattform hinaus. Und auf dem Multiplattform Markt bestimmen die Konsolen, da sie der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner sind. Schwache Eingabemöglichkeiten, schwache Hardware, Fast-Food-Community.
> 
> Als PC Spieler beschwert man sich heute darüber, dass man die Reste dieser Gruppe von Gamern abbekommt, obwohl sie der limitierende Faktor sind. Und nur weil es wirtschaftlich begründbar ist, wieso PC Spieler nur die Reste bekommen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man als PC SPieler deshalb die Klappe zu halten hat. Das wäre ja noch schöner.


Steam hat 100 Millionen aktive User. 
Wenn man da nur den Rest abbekommt, ist man selber Schuld. 


McRoll schrieb:


> greift der ein oder andere der unentschlossen ist eben zur Konsole, sehr zur Freude des Publishers, weil man da locker 20 - 30 € mehr aus dem leichtgläubigen Kunden ausquetschen kann.


Dass bei den Konsolen Lizenzgebühren anfallen, weißt du aber schon, oder?


McRoll schrieb:


> Übrigens setz ich gerade hier mit solchen Posts am "Normalkunden" an. Mancher PC'ler liest die Diskussion und lässt sowas lieber im Regal stehen, wenn er sich nicht verarschen lassen will. Dann gehen halt die PC -Verkäufe runter, das ist es was wir gerade erleben. Lieber so, als wie ein Schäflein brav das x-te CoD zu konsumieren.


Klar, die lesen hier alle mit, anstatt sich die Threads zu den entsprechenden Games anzuschauen. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Alles klar. Die PC'ler sind also eigentlich die Schuldigen.


Jep. 
Denk an diesen Satz vor deiner nächsten Predigt.


----------



## pcfreak12 (4. November 2014)

Kann man eigentlich einen ganzen Thread melden? Finde den Knopf einfach nicht. Ich empfinde das Ganze hier nämlich als sinnloses Beiträge farmen und Streitsuchen.

B2T: Das letzte was die Welt braucht sind Leute die sich die Köpfe einschlagen bei der Fanboy-Diskussion von 'Konsolen VS. PC'. Das ist hier mittlerweile kein diskutieren mehr, sondern eher ein Treffpunkt für Streit und ein "Dem-anderen-meine-Meinung-solange-reindrücken-bis-einer-anfängt-persönlich-zu-werden-und-dann-Streit-entsteht-Thread".

Aber lasst euch net stören, ich amüsiere mich außerhalb der Arena.

MfG


----------



## Razor2408 (4. November 2014)

pcfreak12 schrieb:


> B2T: Das letzte was die Welt braucht sind Leute die sich die Köpfe einschlagen bei der Fanboy-Diskussion von 'Konsolen VS. PC'. Das ist hier mittlerweile kein diskutieren mehr, sondern eher ein Treffpunkt für Streit und ein "Dem-anderen-meine-Meinung-solange-reindrücken-bis-einer-anfängt-persönlich-zu-werden-und-dann-Streit-entsteht-Thread".


Dann müsste man jeden Thread melden, der mit Konsolen zu tun hat, denn es wird dort mittlerweile *ausschließlich* sinnlos gebasht, und versucht, seine Meinung als allgemein gültig zu verkaufen.
Das Schlimme: Es sind immer die gleichen User die entweder bashen, oder schlimme Unwahrheiten verbreiten - immer und immer wieder. Unternommen wird da auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2014)

Die Performance von Assassin's Creed Unity ist auf den beiden Konsolen der reinste Witz, die reinste Ruckelorgie:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clQfCP3NFuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Xbox One läuft besser (vermutlich aufgrund der etwas höher getakteten CPU).

Logisch dass 1080P hier meilenweit entfernt sind!

Das erklärt auch die hohen PC Anforderungen, aber da läuft es wenigstens sehr flüssig!

Hier zum Vergleich PC Framerate mit einer GTX 770 in 1080P und "High" ohne AA:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uo0L9k_zDP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2014)

Im AC Unity Thread hört sich das nicht so nach sehr flüssig an.


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Im AC Unity Thread hört sich das nicht so nach sehr flüssig an.


 
Da liest man wie so oft am PC alle Varianten die es gibt. Das würde ich aber so früh noch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Performance von Assassin's Creed Unity ist  auf den beiden Konsolen der reinste Witz, die reinste Ruckelorgie:


 
Da hast du allerdings recht. So schmerzbefreit kann man gar nicht sein um sich daran nicht zu stören.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Performance von Assassin's Creed Unity ist auf den beiden Konsolen der reinste Witz, die reinste Ruckelorgie:


 

Auf dem PC ebenfalls.
Man muss sich nur mal die Reviews auf Steam anschaun, dann würde sich dein " aber da läuft es wenigstens sehr flüssig!" in Luft auflösen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Da liest man wie so oft am PC alle Varianten die es gibt. Das würde ich aber so früh noch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen.


 
Auf dem PC ist es also Ok, dass es kacke läuft, weil es so viele Variationen des PCs gibt?


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2014)

Für die meisten dürfte AC:U am PC keinen Sinn machen. Wer hat schon die Hardware dazu.
Die Performance möchte ich aber auf PS4/X1 nicht schön reden. Wurde das mit oder ohne Patch getestet?

Edit:
Patch scheint drauf zu sein.
Ubi...


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2014)

Ich lese hier ja ab und an mal mit. 
Spiele derzeit echt mit dem Gedanken mir eine Ps4 zuzulegen. Gibt mehrere Gründe. Zähle mich eigentlich eher weniger zu den "FPS-Jägern"; würde gerne wieder Spiele wie GTA V, Metal Gear Solid etc spielen. Mein Rechner ist derzeit in die Jahre gekommen und müsste mir dort alles neu holen. 
Nur hier lese ich eigentlich fast nur, wie schlecht die Konsolen sind. (Eigentlich ja logisch im PC Forum) 
Lohnt sich eine Konsole auch für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich nicht? Soll ich lieber das doppelte ausgeben für einen neuen Rechner? Oder doch ein GTA Bundle kaufen wenn es das mal gibt?


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eine Konsole auch für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich nicht? Soll ich lieber das doppelte ausgeben für einen neuen Rechner? Oder doch ein GTA Bundle kaufen wenn es das mal gibt?



Natürlich lohnt sich eine. Völlig egal ob du eine PS4, X1 oder Wii U nimmst. Du wirst mit allen Spass haben.
Wenn man das fachliche Wissen hat greifen eben einige eher zu einem HTPC oder ähnlichem.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ja ab und an mal mit.
> Spiele derzeit echt mit dem Gedanken mir eine Ps4 zuzulegen. Gibt mehrere Gründe. Zähle mich eigentlich eher weniger zu den "FPS-Jägern"; würde gerne wieder Spiele wie GTA V, Metal Gear Solid etc spielen. Mein Rechner ist derzeit in die Jahre gekommen und müsste mir dort alles neu holen.
> Nur hier lese ich eigentlich fast nur, wie schlecht die Konsolen sind. (Eigentlich ja logisch im PC Forum)
> Lohnt sich eine Konsole auch für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich nicht? Soll ich lieber das doppelte ausgeben für einen neuen Rechner? Oder doch ein GTA Bundle kaufen wenn es das mal gibt?




Na klar. Hier ist oft der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens das Konsolen schlecht sind


----------



## McRoll (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ja ab und an mal mit.
> Spiele derzeit echt mit dem Gedanken mir eine Ps4 zuzulegen. Gibt mehrere Gründe. Zähle mich eigentlich eher weniger zu den "FPS-Jägern"; würde gerne wieder Spiele wie GTA V, Metal Gear Solid etc spielen. Mein Rechner ist derzeit in die Jahre gekommen und müsste mir dort alles neu holen.
> Nur hier lese ich eigentlich fast nur, wie schlecht die Konsolen sind. (Eigentlich ja logisch im PC Forum)
> Lohnt sich eine Konsole auch für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich nicht? Soll ich lieber das doppelte ausgeben für einen neuen Rechner? Oder doch ein GTA Bundle kaufen wenn es das mal gibt?



Bevor du blind auf die Ratschläge hörst, bedenke folgendes:

Es kommt stark auf die Genres an die du spielst. Ich sage immer, Konsole nur dann wenn du wirklich nur mal für ne halbe oder ne Stunde drangehst und eher simplere Spiele bevorzugst, meistens Action. Wenn also meistens Spiele im Stil von Metal Gear und für zwischendurch und du mit geringeren Framerates und Geflimmer leben kannst, dann kannst dus machen. 

An deiner Stelle würd ich aber in der Kaufberatung erstmal einen Thread aufmachen und deinen Rechner dort vorstellen. Vielleicht kann man den durch ein kostengünstiges Upgrade spielefähig bekommen. Wozu ein redundantes Gerät kaufen wenn du schon einen Rechner stehen hast? Nutze die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kinguin (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ja ab und an mal mit.
> Spiele derzeit echt mit dem Gedanken mir eine Ps4 zuzulegen. Gibt mehrere Gründe. Zähle mich eigentlich eher weniger zu den "FPS-Jägern"; würde gerne wieder Spiele wie GTA V, Metal Gear Solid etc spielen. Mein Rechner ist derzeit in die Jahre gekommen und müsste mir dort alles neu holen.
> Nur hier lese ich eigentlich fast nur, wie schlecht die Konsolen sind. (Eigentlich ja logisch im PC Forum)
> Lohnt sich eine Konsole auch für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich nicht? Soll ich lieber das doppelte ausgeben für einen neuen Rechner? Oder doch ein GTA Bundle kaufen wenn es das mal gibt?


 
Hängt davon ab was du spielst bzw in welcher Qualität - oder gehts primär bloss darum,dass du spielen kannst ?
Dann als nächstes wie viel möchtest du zahlen? Wo zocken deine Kumpels überwiegend ?
Willse vllt auch mal aufrüsten ? 

Das hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab,von Unity würde ich mich nicht abschrecken lassen,das Spiel läuft bei vielen nicht pralle,am Pc kann man aber halt durch die Mehrleistung noch etwas ausgleichen 
In nem Pc Forum wirse aber wohl von einigen hören,natürlich Pc ,aber es hängt eben von den genannten Faktoren ab
Auch mit einer Konsole kann man Spass haben - wenn du aber halt die Mehrleistung willst dann Pc ohne wenn und aber


----------



## ryzen1 (12. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Es kommt stark auf die Genres an die du spielst. Ich sage immer, Konsole nur dann wenn du wirklich nur mal für ne halbe oder ne Stunde drangehst und eher simplere Spiele bevorzugst, meistens Action. Wenn also meistens Spiele im Stil von Metal Gear und für zwischendurch und du mit geringeren Framerates und Geflimmer leben kannst, dann kannst dus machen.


 
Manchmal glaube ich selber nicht, dass sowas manche Leute ernst meinen.
"Simplere Spiele bevorzugst" Ahja. Dir ist im klaren, dass so gut wie alle dieser "simplen" Spiele der Konsolen auch für PC erscheinen und genau diese auch auf dem PC am meisten gespielt werden. Vorhin erst gelesen, dass CoD, Civ5 in den Topsellern bei Steam versenkt hat. Auf dem PC spielt man also nur diese "komplexen" Spiele richtig?
Und wenn ich dann noch Metal Gear und "für zwischendurch" in einem Satz lesen, fehlen mir eh die Worte.


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Es kommt stark auf die Genres an die du spielst. Ich sage immer, Konsole nur dann wenn du wirklich nur mal für ne halbe oder ne Stunde drangehst und eher simplere Spiele bevorzugst, meistens Action.



Ach so ist das.
Ich habe Demon´s Souls, Dark Souls und Dragons Dogma also auf der falschen Plattform gespielt.
Wobei, 2 davon gibts nicht mal auf dem PC. Hmmmm.
Naja zumindest weis ich jetzt das das nur laue Kost für Zwischendurch war.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2014)

Bin halt echt unschlüssig. War eigentlich immer PC Spieler. Habe meine Ps3 vor einem halben Jahr verkauft weil ich eh nicht damit gespielt habe. Nur GTA V. Ansonsten lief das Ding bei mir als Bluray Player. 
Derzeit schmeiße ich den Rechner 1-2 die Woche an, weil mich mir einfach die Motivation fehlt etwas länger zu spielen. Es reizt mich halt GTA nochmal zu spielen, oder The Last of us.


----------



## McRoll (12. November 2014)

Wenn du generell Spieleunlust hast, würd ichs lassen oder noch warten. Von der Spieleanzahl her gibts da noch nicht so viel. GTA V kommt auch für den PC demnächst, viele Titel sind crossplattform. Nur für last of us eine Konsole? Musst du wissen.

Ich denke nicht dass du auf einmal die große Spielelust bekommst auf der Nexgen, es gibt keine Musthave- Titel.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2014)

Genau, ich spiele ständig mit Geflimmer  Und ich dachte das wäre Effekte


----------



## Kinguin (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin halt echt unschlüssig. War eigentlich immer PC Spieler. Habe meine Ps3 vor einem halben Jahr verkauft weil ich eh nicht damit gespielt habe. Nur GTA V. Ansonsten lief das Ding bei mir als Bluray Player.
> Derzeit schmeiße ich den Rechner 1-2 die Woche an, weil mich mir einfach die Motivation fehlt etwas länger zu spielen. Es reizt mich halt GTA nochmal zu spielen, oder The Last of us.


 
Hm also an Exklusives bietet die Ps4 wirklich nicht viel,aber wenn du nen Fan von Uncharted,Shadow of Colossus,God of War,Demon Souls zb warst dann könnte die Ps4 trotzdem genug bieten ^^Jedoch kommt es drauf an,was Sony da noch raushaut,werde mich auch noch ne Ps4 zulegen,aber aktuell reizt sie mich nicht,da ich nen guten Pc habe
(wobei bald kommt Bloodborne )

Also kannst du mir vllt sagen,ob du den Multiplayer von GTA und Co spielen wirst? zb mit Freunden?
Allein das kann viel ausmachen für welche Plattform man sich entscheidet
Ansonsten zockse gerne weiter weg vom Bildschirm oder doch eher nahe dran ?

möglich wäre dann auch noch so nen MiniPc für 500€ bietet auch gut Leistung,sollte für GTAV ausreichen und naja kannst es schön an deinem grossen TV anschließen ^^
Bedenke aber,dass du dann trotzdem wieder mit der Zeit aufrüsten musst,außer du spielst in FHD und geringeren Details

ps: da du anscheinend eher der Gelegenheitszocker bist,lasse ich mal bewusst Mods weg,ich glaube das reizt dich dann nicht so sehr 
Wobei mit einer 500€ Kiste ist das auch schwer realisierbar


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2014)

GTA würde ich nur allein spielen. Ich glaube ich warte auch einfach noch. 
Mir gefällt es halt sich auf die Couch zu lümmeln und mit Controller auf dem Fernseher zu spielen


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2014)

Wir zocken seit geraumer Zeit GTA Online. Geb ihm ne Chance (Auch wenn du dafür zahlen musst - PSN Gold) aber das Spiel ist echt geil im Onlinemodus.


----------



## Kinguin (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> GTA würde ich nur allein spielen. Ich glaube ich warte auch einfach noch.
> Mir gefällt es halt sich auf die Couch zu lümmeln und mit Controller auf dem Fernseher zu spielen



Ja dann warte wirklich auf die Anforderungen von GTA5 sowie dessen Port ab,dann würde ich mich entscheiden MiniPc + Controller oder die Ps4
Wobei vllt hasse auch kein Problem nen MidTower Pc an deinen Fernseher zu stellen^^
TLoU und andere Exklusives fallen dann aber weg,hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Vorlieben an Genres oder halt Spiele?

Für den Online Modus bei der Ps4 musst du zahlen 5€ monatlich (wenn du es richtig machst,kriegt man aber die Karten auch günstiger) ,dafür kriegse aber immer je nachdem nen Spiel umsonst (ist aber festgelegt) sowie Rabatte - also nen entsprechenden Mehrwert
Da du aber anscheinend eher SP zockst,ist das ja egal


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Auf dem PC ist es also Ok, dass es kacke läuft, weil es so viele Variationen des PCs gibt?


 
Nope. Am PC gehen die Meinungen schon alleine deshalb weit auseinander, weil der eine User 30-40 FPS @ultra ok findet und der nächste empfindet alles unter 60 FPS @ultra als unspielbar. Dann fehlt noch der Day 1 Patch, etc.


----------



## Kinguin (12. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nope. Am PC gehen die Meinungen schon alleine deshalb weit auseinander, weil der eine User 30-40 FPS @ultra ok findet und der nächste empfindet alles unter 60 FPS @ultra als unspielbar. Dann fehlt noch der Day 1 Patch, etc.


 
Es gab schon nen Pc Performance Patch 
Abgesehen davon,die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander,weil einer behauptet mit seiner gtx 780 schon 60fps zu haben,und der andere mit seiner gtx 980 nur 40fps und einbrüche auf 20fps zu haben 
man muss wohl einfach die finalen Benchmarks abwarten


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Es gab schon nen Pc Performance Patch


 
Ich weis, aber zum Zeitpunkt meines postes auf den er sich bezogen hat war der noch nicht drausen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich sage immer, Konsole nur dann wenn du wirklich nur mal für ne halbe oder ne Stunde drangehst und eher simplere Spiele bevorzugst, meistens Action.


Irgendwann zeige ich dich wegen Tierquälerei an, wenn du weiterhin ständig den Vogel abschießt...

Wegen einer Stunde fange ich nicht mal an.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2014)

Bin echt hin und her gerissen. Jetzt tendiere ich wieder zu einem neuen Rechner. Dann mit hdmi Kabel an den AV Receiver und mit Xbox Controller spielen. 
Dann denk ich aber an Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption 2 falls es jemals kommt...


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2014)

Da die PS wohl zu Weihnachten 299 kosten wird kannste dir ja beides holen


----------



## Razor2408 (12. November 2014)

Uncharted 4, Red Dead Redemption 2, Until Dawn, GTA VI, The Order 1886, God of War 4, ein neues Spiel von Quantic Dream (Heavy Rain, Beyond)
das verpasst du alles ohne PS4. Wenn dir das nichts ausmacht, und du hauptsächlich eh nur Shooter spielst (MP) kannst du einen PC kaufen.
Für einen Gelegenheitsspieler der sich gerne auf die Couch schmeisst und ohne Probleme oben genannte Spiele zocken will, ist eine Konsole perfekt.
Von daher vermute ich mal, dass in deinem Fall ein neuer PC zu 99% verschwendetes Geld ist (kein fps-Jäger, kein Benchmark'ler usw.)


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2014)

Allerdings muss du dann damit leben nicht zur Masterrace zu gehören!


----------



## Razor2408 (12. November 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss du dann damit leben nicht zur Masterrace zu gehören!


Das wäre eher ein Pluspunkt für ihn, denn die "Masterrace" ist so ziemlich die lächerlichste Erfindung seit der Eiswürfelmaschine für Eskimos.


----------



## Kinguin (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin echt hin und her gerissen. Jetzt tendiere ich wieder zu einem neuen Rechner. Dann mit hdmi Kabel an den AV Receiver und mit Xbox Controller spielen.
> Dann denk ich aber an Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption 2 falls es jemals kommt...



Wieso nicht beides ? 
Nein Spass,ich würds so machen :
das Ganze ist ja etwas geldabhängig,warte erstmal ab bis Weihnachten/Neujahr - vllt kommt noch nen gutes GTA Bundle
Dazu noch halt die Specs zu GTA am Pc abbwarten,denke mal dann kannse dich ja entscheiden

Auf dem Pc gibts es auch paar gute Exklusives,vorausgesetzt dich reizen DayZ,Divinity,Dota2 und Co,musst eben halt abwägen,welche Genre dich ansprechen  
(anzumerken ist aber das die Mehrheit der Exklusives am Pc auch auf vielen Laptops recht gut laufen,hast vllt nen soliden Arbeitspc)
Da du aber eh auf der Couch spielen willst,fallen M+T praktisch weg ,was bei einigen Pc Spielen einfach besser/must have ist ,außer du holst dir nen speziellen Tisch dazu oder so 

Was bald kommt an Konsolenexklusives kann dir keiner sagen,wer weiss ob RDR 2 überhaupt exklusiv sein wird
Ich habe dir ja schon Titel wie Kingdom hearts 3,FF15,God of War 4,Bloodborne,Uncharted 4 usw genannt 
Das alles sind gute Titel,die es auf dem Pc nicht gibt bzw nicht geben wird,vorausgesetzt du magst eben diese Spielegenres


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2014)

Metal Gear Solid V erscheint außerdem auch für den PC.


----------



## AntiWantze (12. November 2014)

Und ich werde es, wie jeden MGS Teil auch, auf der Sony Konsole spielen.

Großer Fernseher, gute Grafik und Surround-Sound, auf der Couch liegen, Knabberzeug und ein paar Bierchen = alles super.


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid V erscheint außerdem auch für den PC.


 

Und dann bleibt noch abzuwarten ob die anderen Spiele überhaupt etwas taugen oder den persönlichen Geschmack treffen. Bei Konsolenexclusivspielen sind einige immer etwas voreilig mit Vorschusslorbeeren...


----------



## nulchking (12. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin echt hin und her gerissen. Jetzt tendiere ich wieder zu einem neuen Rechner. Dann mit hdmi Kabel an den AV Receiver und mit Xbox Controller spielen.
> Dann denk ich aber an Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption 2 falls es jemals kommt...


 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen eine Konsole neben dem PC zu haben, falls es das Budget zu lässt.
In irgendeinem britischen Store gab es letztens ein Bundle mit der PS4, Destiny, GTA5, The Last Of Us (Digital) und 12 Monaten PS+ für umgerechnet ca. 500€
Hätte ich noch keine PS4 wäre das meine Wahl gewesen.

Auf dem PC spiele ich hauptsächlich nur noch LoL und ein paar Strategiespiele, den Rest (Unity, GTA5 , ....) nur noch auf Konsole weil alles wesentlich entstpannter ist. Man kann sich hinlegen und zocken und hört auch irgendwann mal auf wenn der Controller leer ist 
Am PC reizt es mich momentan null irgendwas großartig im SP zu spielen


----------



## Kinguin (12. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Und dann bleibt noch abzuwarten ob die anderen Spiele überhaupt etwas taugen oder den persönlichen Geschmack treffen. Bei Konsolenexclusivspielen sind einige immer etwas voreilig mit Vorschusslorbeeren...


 
Bei Pc Exklusiven ist es doch genauso - diverse Kicksarterspiele oder Early Access 
Nur kann man eben nicht in die Zukunft schauen,dementsprechend orientiert man sich an dem was es gab 
Aber ja sein Spielgeschmack entscheidet 

Was ne gute Kombi vllt ist für jemanden,der kein Interesse an vielen fps,Auflösung usw hat -wäre ne Konsole für Multiplattformtitel und die Exklusives,und dazu noch nen Pc,der so für die meisten,aktuellen Pc Exklusives ausreicht - also LoL,Dota2,Arma3,Divinity,DayZ,Cs Go
Vllt kann man damit bei Steam auch eins der älteren Titel einfach mal mitnehmen und nachzocken


----------



## McRoll (13. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwann zeige ich dich wegen Tierquälerei an, wenn du weiterhin ständig den Vogel abschießt...
> 
> Wegen einer Stunde fange ich nicht mal an.


 
Was? Es ist ja wohl allgemein anerkannt, auch von der Konsolenfraktion, dass die Mehrheit der Spiele auf der Konsole eher für Zwischendurchspielen geeignet ist als viele Genres auf dem PC. Woraus besteht denn der Löwenanteil an Spielen auf der Konsole? Action in allen Ausprägungen, diverse Sportspiele, Beat em Ups, dazu diverse Egoshooter. Ausnahme bilden manche RPG's wie Disgaea oder Skyrim oder eben GTA V, womit man dann länger zu tun hat. Spiele wie TloU kann man zwar lange am Stück spielen, hat man aber dann auch schneller durch.

Dagegen hast du auf dem PC richtige Zeitfresser wie Xcom, Civilization, Heroes, Wasteland 2, alle MMO's, ISO - RPG's, Total War, diverse Simulationen etc. 

Willst du das bestreiten?

Metalic betrifft das jetzt nicht weil er sowas nicht spielt aber andere User lesen diesen Thread auch, deswegen hab ichs generell verfasst. Dabei wollte ich nicht mal bashen, aber von dir wird erstmal prophylaktisch und dumm gehated, weil die böse Masterrace angeblich was Schlimmes über die Konsolen gesagt hat.


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2014)

Das du jetzt als Paradebeispiele mit MMOs und Strategiespielen kommst ist logisch und legitim.

Nehmen wir ein aktuelles Beispiel.
Nächste Woche kommt DA:I auf allen Plattformen. Hier braucht man lt Entwickleraussagen mit allen Nebenquests ca 200h.
Da ist es doch völlig egal auf welcher Plattform?

Der eine steckt 1000h in LoL, der andere in BF, und wieder ein anderer platiniert Demon´s Souls.
Wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## Kinguin (13. November 2014)

Eben das ist halt Spielgeschmack abhängig,der eine verbringt nunmal zb mehr Zeit mit Demon Souls,FF X oder Valkyria Chronicles
Auffällig ist halt das diese Zeitfresser eher aus Japan kommen
Aber auch BeatmUps sind richtige Zeitfresser ,nix für zwischendurch,wer wirklich gut werden will in Streetfighter und Co muss schon wesentlich mehr Zeit investieren
Auch Sportspiele wie Fifa sind bei vielen Leuten richtige Zeitfresser,manche investieren gut 100h im Jahr dort rein
oder eben auch halt Bf4 und Co
Klar gibt es auch die kürzeren Spiele,aber das sind nunmal oft SP Games,und seien wir ehrlich - die sind auch am Pc nicht unbedingt viel länger immer

Ne allgemeingültige Aussage gibts da also nicht

ps:MGS ist nebenbei keine Reihe für zwischendurch,wie kommt denn auf sowas


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Was? Es ist ja wohl allgemein anerkannt, auch von der Konsolenfraktion, dass die Mehrheit der Spiele auf der Konsole eher für Zwischendurchspielen geeignet ist als viele Genres auf dem PC. Woraus besteht denn der Löwenanteil an Spielen auf der Konsole? Action in allen Ausprägungen, diverse Sportspiele, Beat em Ups, dazu diverse Egoshooter. Ausnahme bilden manche RPG's wie Disgaea oder Skyrim oder eben GTA V, womit man dann länger zu tun hat. Spiele wie TloU kann man zwar lange am Stück spielen, hat man aber dann auch schneller durch.
> 
> Dagegen hast du auf dem PC richtige Zeitfresser wie Xcom, Civilization, Heroes, Wasteland 2, alle MMO's, ISO - RPG's, Total War, diverse Simulationen etc.
> 
> ...


Civilization, XCom, Diablo,... gibt es auch auf Konsolen und du solltest dich endlich mal etwas mehr mit Spielen beschäftigen, sonst könnte ich genauso gut den PClern vorhalten, dass auf ihrer Plattform der F2P- und Browsergames-Anteil am größten ist. Sind wohl auch alles Zeitfresser. 

Die meisten Zeitfresser beim PC sind genauso wie bei den Konsolen Multiplayergames, die nur durch den Onlinepart so lange gespielt werden. Bei den SP-Games sticht keine Plattform heraus, es unterscheiden sich nur die Genres etwas. 

PS: Versuch mal dir bei Beat'emUps einen Namen zu machen, ohne ein paar hundert Stunden in ein einzelnes(!) Game investiert zu haben.


----------



## McRoll (13. November 2014)

Ja natürlich kann man in jedem Genre viel Zeit reinstecken, aber wenn du sowas überhaupt beurteilen willst dann musst du vom Normalspieler und normaler Zeitnutzung ausgehen - und es ist doch nun mal so dass man normalerweise nicht 6 Stunden am Stück ein Beat em Up oder Autorennen spielt. Dagegen kann man schon eher mehrere Stunden am Stück an Civ hängen. Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf die normale Spieldauer am Abend am Stück. Mehr habe ich auch nicht sagen wollen. Dragon Age Inquisition gehört auch zu den oben genannten Ausnahmen - dennoch sind solche Spiele nicht die Regel auf Konsolen, bzw. es sind Crossplattformer. 

Wenn man von "der Konsole" oder "dem PC" spricht dann muss man zwangsläufig generalisieren oder auf die Mehrheit eingehen, sonst verliert man sich hoffnungslos in Details, alle Threads zu diesem Thema tendieren dazu. Wenn du jetzt mit 20 Titeln auf Konsole ankommst die das Gegenteil beweisen komm ich mit 50 auf dem PC an die wieder das Gegenteil beweisen und so weiter ohne Ende - das bringt aber nichts, da bewegst du dich im Kreis. Kommt auch drauf an wo für einen die Messlatte hängt, bzw. ab wann ein Spiel als anspruchsvoll gelten darf. Wenn man noch nie ähnliche Titel wie von mir genannt gespielt hat und dann auf einmal ankommt und ein Actionspiel als spielerisch sehr komplex darstellt, muss ich schonmal den hier  machen. Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht gleich Komplexität oder Spieltiefe, nur mal als Stichwort.

Was zum Beispiel Civ angeht: http://www.gamepro.de/xbox/spiele/x...tion_revolution_test,43718,1306498,fazit.html*

Zitat des Testers*: "Ich gebe zu, ich bin *Civilization*-Fanboy. Die  Spieltiefe der PC-Versionen erreichen die Konsolen-Portierungen zwar  nicht; dafür wurde an zu vielen Stellen vereinfacht und zu Gunsten einer  intuitiven Bedienung modifiziert."

Wie wärs wenn du dich selber erstmal mit Spielen beschäftigst und deinen Horizont etwas erweiterst Herr "Light Gamer"?

Ich dachte nicht dass eine solche Aussage überhaupt einer Erklärung bedarf.... mich kotzt es aber an dass gefühlt zu jeder Aussage pauschal ein schlaues Sprüchlein von immer den gleichen 5 Leuten mit gegenseitigen Likes kommt, mit ganz viel ironischen Smilies, von wegen wie unrecht man hätte... ich versuch schon meistens neutral zu schreiben und gute Argumente zu bringen, aber so langsam verlier ich dann auch die Lust daran, ich kann auch anders. Wenn ich jeden Thread von gewissen Personen gleich beantworten würde wie die das mit meinen Posts machen, säuft dieser Thread ganz schnell im Sumpf von gegenseitigen Beleidigungen ab und das ist es scheinbar was gewollt ist.


----------



## Gerstag (13. November 2014)

Zocke nur noch am PC. Konsolen habe ich nur damals eine XboX 1 bessesen und selbst diese hat mehr als Mediacenter für Video´s u. Musik fungiert als wie eine Zockermaschine. Habe den Konsolen noch nie großartig etwas abgewinnen können selbst als ich jünger war kam immer nur ein PC infrage. Bedenkt man das ich auf einen Schneider CPC meine 1sten Spiele gezockt habe noch vor einen Amiga//C64 die ich ebenfalls hatte. Meinen Amiga hätte ich um kein Geld der Welt jemals gegen so ein popeliges NES eingetauscht 

Selbst der Release von Ps4 und Xbox One sind an mir ( mehr oder weniger ) vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2014)

@McRoll
Wie man in den Wald schreit...
Den Spruch solltest du eigentlich kennen und wenn du etwas mehr überlegen würdest, was du und vor allem wie du etwas schreibst, sollten dir gewisse Reaktionen kein Rätsel mehr sein. 

Wenn du allerdings über Normalspieler schreibst, solltest du lieber den PC nicht erwähnen, denn dort sind dank F2P und Browsergames nunmal die meisten Casuals. 
Wieso man aber anscheinend nicht mal eben einen Abend gegen seine Kumpels Tekken spielt, oder bis in die Nacht Rennen in Gran Turismo fährt, muss ich ja nicht verstehen. Kommt ja auch nie vor. 

Bei Civilization habe ich übrigens schon den ersten Teil gespielt, genauso wie Dune 2, der Vorgänger zu Command & Conquer, welches ich ebenfalls gespielt habe. 
Keine Sorge, ich kenne eigentlich jedes Genre, außer MMOs und MOBAs, aber mich interessiert der Onlinepart einfach nicht.


----------



## McRoll (13. November 2014)

Tja wenn du ständig Browsergames anführst dann nehm ich halt die ganze Mobilegaming Sparte und Handhelds mit dazu. So, und jetzt? Das ist so vergleichbar mit Konsolen wie Browsergaming mit "echten" Pc Titeln. Sollen wir das jetzt auch in die Diskussion mit einbeziehen?

Es gibt auch sehr gute F2P wie Path of Exile, World of Tanks und demnächst Ableger, War Thunder und die ganzen Dota- Ableger. Alleine WoT erwirtschaftet über einen längeren Zeitraum mehr Umsatz als mehrere Konsolentitel zusammen und bleibt dabei weitestgehend entfernt von Pay to Win. Dazu bietet es auch einiges an Spieltiefe wenn man denn tiefer in die Materie einsteigt - Positioning, Ausnutzung des Geländes, Panzerungswerte, Mapkenntnis, Teamzusammenstellung, Winkel zum Beschuss etc... daher brauchst nicht dauernd F2P als negatives Beispiel aufführen. Weil am PC die Spieleanzahl die der Konsolen um ein Vielfaches übersteigt, sind eben auch mehr Gurken darunter, aber wenn du schon objektiv beurteilen willst, dann nimm auch die guten Titel dazu, nicht immer schön die schlechten rauspicken.

Wenn du nach deinen Angaben jedes Genre kennst, solltest gerade du es eigentlich besser wissen und sich nicht absichtlich verstellen um die beiden Nextgen - Konsolen in einem besseren Licht erscheinen zu lassen als es gebührt. Jo, man kann freilich den ganzen Abend Tekken zocken, aber ist das die Regel? Tu nicht so als würdest du nicht verstehen was ich meine. Ich habe meinen Beitrag auch extra neutral verfasst - Spieler die eher auf lange, komplexe und zeitfressende Spiele stehen werden beim PC nun mal eher fündig als auf Konsole - ganz neutral festgestellt und ohne Bewertung. Ist weder was Gutes noch was Schlechtes, da soll man halt entsprechend seinen Vorlieben wählen.

Schau dir doch jetzt aktuell AC : Unity an und den ganzen dazugehörigen Shitstorm. Laut Kotaku spielerisch anspruchslos und über die Technik brauchen wir kein Wort zu verlieren. Ist ein Paradebeispiel für das was atm schiefläuft im Gamingmarkt. Oder Destiny, gehyped ohne Ende, dabei spielerisch ebenfalls seicht und nix Besonderes. Sowas will man halt vermeiden und genauso wie (leider) viele PC - User dann AC trotzdem kaufen, so akzeptieren auch die meisten Konsolenspieler sowas ohne zu murren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2014)

Klar, zählen wir auch noch Handhelds, Smartphones und Tablets zu den Konsolen und da ich auf dem iPad mehr Adventures als auf der PS3 spielen kann, verliert hier der PC diesen Genrevorteil. ^^

Natürlich gibt es auch gute F2P- und Browsergames, aber alleine deswegen zocken die meisten PCler nicht automatisch anspruchsvolle Spiele. 
Es gibt ja auch ein paar gute Shooter, weswegen aber nicht gleich alle Shooterspieler gute Shooter spielen. 
Das ist nur ein Wunschtraum deinerseits. 

AC ist wieder mal ein gutes Beispiel: Jammern, jammern, jammern und dann kaufen. 
Da nehmen sich die Plattformen nicht viel, außer dass man auf der CurrentGen nicht wirklich was Anderes zocken kann, weswegen es zumindest eine Entschuldigung dafür gibt. 
Das wird bei Farcry 4 wohl auch genauso laufen.


----------



## McRoll (13. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> AC ist wieder mal ein gutes Beispiel: Jammern, jammern, jammern und dann kaufen.
> Da nehmen sich die Plattformen nicht viel, außer dass man auf der CurrentGen nicht wirklich was Anderes zocken kann, weswegen es zumindest eine Entschuldigung dafür gibt.
> Das wird bei Farcry 4 wohl auch genauso laufen.



Ja genau - und eben das kritisiere ich auch hauptsächlich. Ich bin nicht generell konsolenfeindlich eingestellt - du wirst festgestellt haben dass wenn ich bashe *NUR* die PS4 und die Xbox one bashe. Ich erwähne hier auch extra nochmal dass ich Konsolen von Nintendo oder auch alle früheren Konsolengenerationen außen vor lasse - die haben den PC wirklich nicht zurückgehalten. Die PS 3 und Xbox 360 haben eine Sonderstellung- mit dieser Gen gings eigentlich richtig los mit dem Crossplattforming aber da kann ich noch ein Auge zudrücken - ok die Architektur war anders, schwieriger zu handhaben, beim Erscheinen war die Gen auch nicht so veraltet im Vergleich zum PC. Man hat halt viele Jahre sich mit der Bremse abfinden müssen. Daher auch der Wunsch dass es mit dieser Gen endlich wieder vorwärts geht technikmäßig. Nun stellen wir aber fest dass die jetzt schon aus dem letzten Loch pfeift. Man kann doch erwarten dass die Entwickler was aus der letzten Gen gelernt haben?

Man kann doch wohl zugeben dass hier versucht wurde mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viel Ertrag zu produzieren oder? 

Du sagst es selbst, man kann zur Zeit nicht wirklich was anderes zocken. Ich bashe die Nextgen nicht dafür dass es Konsolen sind - ich bashe sie weil das Möchtegern - PC's sind, welche den echten PC stark beeinflussen und zurückhalten. Wären das richtige Konsolen die sich nicht mit dem PC überschneiden, ich würd kein Ton sagen, weils mich nicht beträfe.

Dass Leute schlechte Spiele kaufen kritisier ich selbst, sowohl PC'ler als auch Konsoleros.

Es ist paradox. Jeder Spieler will gute Grafik haben und natürlich wollen auch alle schön billig billig. Dieses Paket wurde den Leuten seitens der Marketingabteilung auch so versprochen, ihr kriegt für 400 € echte Nextgen - Grafik mit atemberaubender Technik, die jeden aktuellen PC in den Schatten stellt, so waren die Worte auf den Präsentationen. Die kommenden Spiele werden unglaublich werden, so wie nie zuvor. 
Tja, jeder sieht wie unglaublich die sind. Unglaublich schlecht.

Dass extrem viel Neid und Trotz dabei sind, sieht man daran wie selbst Xboxler und PSler untereinander wetteifern, wessen Plattform jetzt 1080p packt und was flüssiger läuft. Kommt der PC ins Spiel, stellt man sich gemeinsam dagegen, dann ist Technik auf einmal gar nicht mehr so wichtig und es geht ja eigentlich nur ums Gameplay. Dabei wollen alle einfach nur die gute Grafik haben (wozu sonst überhaupt Nextgen kaufen wenn nicht wegen der Grafik und Technik?)

Double standards und Heuchelei, das geht mir tierisch gegen den Strich.


----------



## Kinguin (13. November 2014)

Die Konsolen mögen zwar hinterherhinken,aber man hat sich dieses Mal nunmal für die günstigere Konsole entschieden
Und es gab ja nen grafischen Sprung ,aber viel kann man von solchen 400€ Kisten nicht erwarten
Die Menge freut sich ja eben über die gesteigerte Grafik 

Was Anspruch/Komplexität betrifft,das ist ne Entwicklung die sich durch die gesamte Entertainment Branche zieht 
Vieles wird einfacher und simpler um halt nen grösseres Publikum anzusprechen
Aufwendige Spiele,die mal mehr versuchen,werden selten wirklich belohnt 
Muss man eben halt abseits vom Mainstream mehr suchen (gibt aber noch genug gute Titel/Abwechslung)

Zu Multiplattformtitel:
Soll man wieder bestimmte Genre Exklusives machen ?
Oder Spiele exklusives machen abhängig vom Umsatz ?
Wobei dann hört man vllt auf mit den vergleichen ,wäre ne Idee


----------



## McRoll (13. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Zu Multiplattformtitel:
> Soll man wieder bestimmte Genre Exklusives machen ?
> Oder Spiele exklusives machen abhängig vom Umsatz ?
> Wobei dann hört man vllt auf mit den vergleichen ,wäre ne Idee



Ich wäre definitiv dafür. Da werden zwar viele heulen, dass Spiel XY nicht auf PC erscheint oder umgekehrt, aber langfristig kanns nur zum Vorteil gereichen, die Leute die Spiel XY unbedingt haben müssen, greifen dann zur Konsole und die Titel die dann exklusiv für PC kommen, entfalten ihre ganzen Möglichkeiten. Die Genres verschieben sich dann auch entsprechend, dann gibts auf dem PC nur noch wenig typische Konsolentitel, dafür werden die Wenigen die kommen auch entsprechend besser.

Ich hätt schon gerne öfter gute Spiele, aber wenn gut und häufig zusammen nicht geht bin ich definitiv für Qualität statt Quantität. Und keine Shitstorms mehr und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2014)

> Man kann doch erwarten dass die Entwickler was aus der letzten Gen gelernt haben?


Ja, dass man mit teurer Hardware erst irgendwann mal Gewinne macht, was aber niemanden interessiert. 



> Man kann doch wohl zugeben dass hier versucht wurde mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viel Ertrag zu produzieren oder?


Das wird auch mit schlechten Ports so gemacht. 

Multiplattformtitel gibt es aber nicht erst seit PS3/XBox360, sondern schon sehr viel länger. 
Diablo und Command & Conquer gab es für die PS1, Lost Vikings für das SNES, Mega Man für den PC, Rebel Assault für Sega CD,...
Nur gab es früher etwas, das man 'eigene Version für den PC' nannte und die Publisher haben mit den Jahren immer mehr bei den Ports nachgelassen, weil sie sich trotzdem gut verkauft haben. 
Wenn man ihnen also weiterhin zeigt, dass sie mit dieser Strategie gut fahren, wird sich das nicht ändern und das hat nichts mit der Leistung der Konsolen zu tun, sondern mit Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Gibt es keine Nachfrage nach den Ports, ändert sich das Angebot und wenn man sieht, wie viel Kohle man am PC machen kann, wären die Publisher schön dämlich, wenn sie den PC ignorieren würden. 

Bei der Leistung der Konsolen wäre es aber ein riesiges Problem, wenn sie höher oder gleich mit einem HighEndPC wäre, denn egal wie gut AC - Unity programmiert ist, der Kauf von neuer Hardware war früher beim PC normal. 
Stell dir mal vor, wie bescheiden die Verkaufszahlen beim PC wären, wenn die Games nur auf teurer Hardware laufen würden. 
Der DurchschnittsPC hat nunmal nicht viel Leistung, was auch der Grund ist, wieso man bei der PC-Version keine bessere Physik, KI,... bringen kann, da es nur wenige nutzen können und für ein paar User gibt es sicher keine Extrawurst.


----------



## McRoll (13. November 2014)

Das hab ich schonmal in nem anderen Post angesprochen, wenn du ein Spiel grafisch skalierst, geht vom Spiel weniger verloren als bei einem Port, weil bei einer Skalierung der Kern des Spiels trotz schlechter Grafik immer gleich bleibt, aber bei einem Port musst du immer das Steuern mit Gamepad berücksichtigen. Außerdem ist es auch leichter, eine Engine skalierbar zu machen als auf eine andere Architektur zu portieren.

Die BF - Reihe hat mit der Fahrzeugsteuerung mittlerweile den Vogel abgeschossen () weil das alles mit Gamepad steuerbar sein muss und dann hast du so lustige Sachen dass sich ein Jet innerhalb von Sekunden um 180° drehen kann, man kann nicht gleichzeitig herumschauen und eine Kurve fliegen, ein Panzer kann seinen Turm innerhalb von einer Sekunde in jede Richtung drehen usw. Oder auch geil, neulich als ich im Panzer saß (BF 4) und mit Boost über einen Hügel fuhr, hat sich der Panzer innerhalb einer Sekunde wie ein Kreisel um 360° gedreht. Solche Sachen sinds halt wenn man portet. 

Dann lieber 2 BF - Versionen weniger und von mir aus auch 1- 2 Erweiterungen mehr, damit die Entwickler Geld verdienen, dafür aber auch in besser. Das zahl ich dann auch gern.

Manche Spiele sind halt einfach auf dem PC besser aufgehoben und umgekehrt. Es wäre schon super wenn sich das ein bisschen trennt und die Spielereihen sich auf die jeweiligen Plattformen verteilen.


----------



## AntiWantze (13. November 2014)

Also nur noch Startegispiele und First Person Shooter auf dem PC, der Rest auf den Konsolen...
Auf F2P, P2W und Browserspiele kann ich verzichten....
Da mich die meisten Shooter nur noch Langweilen und mich Startegispiele seit Jahren auf dem PC anöden, könnte ich mich damit abfinden.


----------



## Kinguin (13. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich wäre definitiv dafür. Da werden zwar viele heulen, dass Spiel XY nicht auf PC erscheint oder umgekehrt, aber langfristig kanns nur zum Vorteil gereichen, die Leute die Spiel XY unbedingt haben müssen, greifen dann zur Konsole und die Titel die dann exklusiv für PC kommen, entfalten ihre ganzen Möglichkeiten. Die Genres verschieben sich dann auch entsprechend, dann gibts auf dem PC nur noch wenig typische Konsolentitel, dafür werden die Wenigen die kommen auch entsprechend besser.
> 
> Ich hätt schon gerne öfter gute Spiele, aber wenn gut und häufig zusammen nicht geht bin ich definitiv für Qualität statt Quantität. Und keine Shitstorms mehr und alle sind zufrieden.


 
Hm hier haben wir aber wieder das Problem,dass Entwickler da nicht mitmachen,weil sie mehr Gewinn machen wollen 
Aber jetzt wo ich so darüber ist es keine schlechte Idee,da würd ich sogar zustimmen 

Aber wie soll man das unterteilen ? so ?:
die Strategie/Simulationen/MMOgehen zum Pc 
Und die BeatmUps/JumpnRuns /Sportspiele/Action Adventures/Arpgs/Rennspiele zu den Konsolen 
Rpgs/Shooter bleiben eben Mulitplattform 

Ist schwierig,ich habe mich jetzt so nach dem Beliebtheitsgrsd der Genre sowie an den Verkaufszahlen orientiert aber selbst das ist nicht genau
Oder wir machen bestimmte Titel exklusiv - Gta5 und Ac Konsole,Bf dann am Pc 
Ich bezweifle,dass sowas klappen wird 
Dadurch werden Spiele auch nicht wirklich besser,wieso auch ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das hab ich schonmal in nem anderen Post angesprochen, wenn du ein Spiel grafisch skalierst, geht vom Spiel weniger verloren als bei einem Port, weil bei einer Skalierung der Kern des Spiels trotz schlechter Grafik immer gleich bleibt, aber bei einem Port musst du immer das Steuern mit Gamepad berücksichtigen. Außerdem ist es auch leichter, eine Engine skalierbar zu machen als auf eine andere Architektur zu portieren.
> 
> Manche Spiele sind halt einfach auf dem PC besser aufgehoben und umgekehrt. Es wäre schon super wenn sich das ein bisschen trennt und die Spielereihen sich auf die jeweiligen Plattformen verteilen.


Deine skalierbare Engine macht ein Spiel nur hübscher, aber nicht besser und durch die Nähe der Architekturen sollte auch das kein Problem sein, außer den Entwickler interessiert es nicht, da sich ja auch schlechte Ports gut verkaufen. 

Eine Aufteilung der Genres auf die Plattformen ist gar nicht nötig. 
Multiplattform gibt es seit Jahrzehnten, das Einzige was neu ist, ist die Akzeptanz von schlechten Spielen/Ports. 
Diesen Punkt gilt es zu ändern, aber das können Konsoleros nicht für den PC erledigen.


----------



## McRoll (13. November 2014)

Das Gamepad, vergiss das nicht. Manche Dinge sollte man nicht auf Biegen und Brechen auf einem Gamepad spielbar machen. Je mehr Kompromisse du eingehen musst, desto mehr leidet die Spielqualität. Außerdem ist das ein Teufelskreis, wenn Spiele nicht wegen schlechter Ports gekauft werden, werden die eher aufhören Fortsetzungen zu entwickeln als die Ports zu verbessern. Die Publisher wissen sehr gut warum es Shitstorms gibt. Nen guten Port zu machen kostet mehr Geld und damit könnte man ja nicht so gute Gewinne einfahren. Lieber gehen die kein Risiko ein und lösen eine Spieleschmiede auf.

Ich denke dass man mehr Schaden mit schlechtem Image zufügt. EA wurde 2x zum schlimmsten Unternehmen gewählt und ich glaube das hat Wirkung gezeigt, man hört nicht mehr so häufig von ihnen, Ubisoft ist das neue EA.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2014)

Solange man am PC ordentlich mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann, kann es dir egal sein, wie bekloppt sich irgendwas mit dem Gamepad spielt. 
Natürlich würden aber einige Spiele nicht mehr für den PC kommen, aber wenn man sich die ganzen Multiplayertitel anschaut, versäumt man nicht wirklich was. 

Macht man aber so weiter wie bisher, wird sich gar nichts ändern, egal wie viel man jammert.


----------



## Kinguin (14. November 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht ,dass die Hersteller komplett auf den Pc verzichten können 
Man gibt sich ja nur deshalb so wenig Mühe,weil es ja eh gekauft wird - wozu mehr halt ,wenns mit weniger geht ?
Anscheinend glauben viele,dass man mit Sale/Keyshops den Entwickler genug bestraft 
Am besten gar nicht kaufen,dann muss der Entwickler umdenken
Mir wurde oft gesagt wie unglaublich gross die Kaufkraft am Pc ist,und man siehts ja an den Zahlen,PC Spiele sind Langzeitseller 
Wieso sollte man diese Stellung nicht nutzen,um dem Publisher zu zeigen was Sache ist ?

Man muss aber auch so sehen,die Mehrheit am Pc hat trotzdem Spass an ihren Spielen und kaufts dementsprechend 
EA mag zwar mittlerweile nen schlechtes Image haben im Internet,trotzdem haben sie grossartige Verkaufszahlen  
Auch Ubisoft sah sich viel Kritik ausgesetzt,beteuert immer wieder wie wichtig ihnen der Pc ist - naja 2014 war wohl nicht Ubis Jahr 
Verkaufszahlen waren bei WD trotzdem sehr gut,bei Ac/Fc wird man sehen

Nur verstehe ich nicht genau worum es dir jetzt geht ,schlechte Ports oder komplexe/anspruchsvolle Spiele


----------



## McRoll (14. November 2014)

Um beides, das hängt zusammen. Ein schlechter Port kann entweder nur technisch schlecht sein, also unoptimiert auf PC, bleibt unter grafischen Möglichkeiten etc, oder man vermurkst die Steuerung wegen des Gamepads, wie ich es in meinem Battlefield - Beispiel beschrieben hab. Daraus kann z.B. ein dumbing - down der Spielmechanik entstehen. Konkret im Falle jenes beschriebenen Panzers, der seinen Turm instant drehen kann: ich habe als Infanterist keine Chance in Deckung zu gehen bevor er seinen Turm auf mich dreht. Sowas ist mit einem Panzer normal nicht möglich. Man kann eine endlose Liste an Beispielen zusammentragen.

Im schlimmsten Fall hat man halt beides zusammen.

Ich zieh das übrigens auch durch jetzt, ich bestelle generell nichts mehr vor und kaufe nur noch nach Reviews. Bf 4 hab ich mir auch erst 1 Jahr nach Release gekauft, weil es erst dann annehmbar lief, der Release war eine Katastrophe. Shitstorms und schlechte Kritiken tragen zum Konsumverhalten bei, schlechtes Image spricht sich rum. Man kann die Masse durchaus damit beeinflussen, nur dauert sowas länger, da muss man schon in Jahren denken.

Eine Frage, schlaft ihr beiden auch? Die Uhrzeit der Posts


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2014)

Der Port ist aber in beiden Fällen schlecht optimiert, also billig gehalten, egal was verbockt wird. 

AAA-Games kaufe ich selbst fast nie, außer die CE ist geil und das Spiel irgendwie interessant. 
Ansonsten warte ich, bis es bei PS+ kommt, oder spiele es gar nicht und wenn ich schon für etwas den Vollpreis zahle, dann sind das höchstens JapanGames, damit ich Portierungen nach Europa unterstütze, oder Spiele von Nintendo, die so gut wie nie großartig billiger werden. 

Sachen wie Uncharted und Watchdogs spiele ich gar nicht, außer AC, da mir dort das Setting gefällt, zumindest bis Teil 4. 
Das sind einfach nur aufgewärmte Spiele mit einer etwas anderen Story und mich hat von dem Prinzip her schon Tomb Raider 1 nicht interessiert.

PS: Ich hatte Frühschicht und hab kurz vor der Arbeit noch was geschrieben. ^^


----------



## Kinguin (14. November 2014)

Aber selbst wenn ein Titel technisch einwanfrei läuft ,wird er nicht unbedingt wirklich anspruchsvoller/komplexer
Oder wenn die Grafik bis ins Unendliche hochgeschraubt wird 
Ich erwarte von den meisten Triple A Titeln keinen hohen Anspruch oder grossartige Abwechslung mehr ,die Spiele sind einfach auf die breite Masse ausgerichtet 

Spiele,die mal mehr versuchen oder was anderes, also abseits vom Mainstream sind nur selten erfolgreich 
Ich habe zb nie verstanden,wieso Vanquish (ok es war kurz) sich so schlecht verkauft hat ,oder Bayonetta - bin da Nintendo dankbar,dass sie ein Bayonetta 2 möglich gemacht haben  
Oder Bioshock - wieso musste das Studio schliessen? Klar das Gameplay war nur ok,aber die Story Top
Gibt wahrscheinlich noch andere gute Titel,die nie viel Aufmerksamkeit bekamen

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch spassige AAA Titel wie TW,Dark Souls oder Batman
Ich habe aber auch kein Problem mit dieser Actionausrichtung (das neue TR hat richtig Laune gemacht) ,nur möchte ich generell mal mehr Abwechslung 
Aber die werde ich bei grösseren Produktionen nur bedingt noch finden

ps:ich bin Student ,muss je nach Woche/Tag mal früher raus, und da habe ich morgens beim Frühstücken den Text auf dem Tablet abgetippt


----------



## McRoll (14. November 2014)

Schon klar, gute Technik bedeutet nicht automatisch spielerisch anspruchsvoll. Meine Hoffnung beruht auf kommenden Engines wie UE 4, die hoffentlich flächendeckend und günstig lizensierbar werden und damit auch kleineren unabhängigen Studios ermöglichen anspruchsvolle Spiele mit guter Technik zu erstellen.

Gute Technik und Rechenpower kann aber zumindest indirekt helfen, ein besseres Spiel zu erschaffen. Ich störe mich immer wieder an Kleinigkeiten in Spielen die für sich genommen vernachlässigbar sind, aber in Summe das Spielerlebnis trüben. Ich malträtiere jetzt einfach wieder BF 4 weil ich dazu am Einfachsten was schreiben kann, weil ichs aktuell spiele. Die Maps sind voll von Stellen an denen man hängenbleibt, ob als Infanterist oder im Fahrzeug. Das sind kleine Vorsprünge, Mauerreste, Steinchen, was auch immer - wenn man an die dranfährt bleibt das Fahrzeug hängen, zittert wild umher, clippt durch Texturen. Kollisionsabfrage ist schlecht. Manche Texturen wie Holzzäune oder bestimmte Wände flimmern wie sonst was, obwohl die restliche Umgebung normal dargestellt wird. Man hat auch keine "echte" Zerstörungsengine, sondern Sollbruchstellen, die zerstörbar sind und der Rest nicht. Die Illusion funktioniert an sich gut, aber halt nicht immer. Insbesondere Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber sind problematisch, sie schweben wie eine Feder in Zeitlupe zu Boden wenn man abspringt, explodieren manchmal sofort wenn man ein Hindernis streift oder manchmal passiert gar nichts usw.

Das sind Folgen von Optimierungsmaßnahmen, damit die Engine möglichst gut läuft. An sich ist die Frostbite auch eine super Engine, die sieht echt gut aus und läuft auch auf schwächeren Rechnern noch gut. Dennoch stelle ich mir gerne vor, wie viel besser sie noch sein könnte, wenn man sie nicht so stark optimieren müsste, sondern sich auf die reine Rechenleistung verlassen könnte. Alleine wenn das Spiel physikalisch korrekt gespielt werden könnte, hätte ich schon den doppelten Spaß dran, selbst wenn die Spielmechanik identisch bleibt.

Sowas wird irgendwann möglich sein, wenn die Rechenleistung sich steigert mit der Zeit.


----------



## Kinguin (14. November 2014)

Jetzt im Bezug auf Battlefield 4 bzw allgmein Triple A Titel haben wir aber 2 Probleme 

1.) Die Spiele sind auf die große Masse ausgerichtet - das heisst sie sind oft eher simpler gehalten,mit nem optionalen Schwierigkeitsgrad meistens 
2.) und das ist das Kernproblem,die Masse spielt eher auf Low End Geräten,aber genau bei denen macht man das meiste Geld
Solange also Mehrheit der Kunden nicht bereit sind mit der Technik mitzugehen,bleiben die jährlichen Fortschritte nur recht gering,weil sich der Entwickler/Publisher halt denkt : wozu den Aufwand betreiben für eine Minderheit ?
Und dann muss man eben noch bedenken,dass die Minderheit wiederum zufrieden ist mit den aktuellen Titeln 

Ich bleibe dabei,solange Publisher bzw der finanzielle Druck auf den Entwicklern lastet,kann man eben nicht frei nach Wünschen/Vorstellungen entwicklen wie man es gerne hätte - doch was soll man machen?
Kickstarter ist eben halt die einzige Möglichkeit 

Abgesehen davon sind wir mittlerweile eh an nem Punkt,wo die technische Entwickler langsamer vorranschreitet,jede weitere,korrekte Berechnung kostet im Vergleich viel mehr Leistung


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2014)

Es wäre ja kein Problem, eine von drei 980ern für Physik zu nehmen, dann wäre auch eine genauere Berechnung dieser möglich, aber der DurchschnittsPC hat nicht mal annähernd die Leistung von einer 980, weswegen Entwickler nicht einfach auf Rechenleistung zurück greifen können.


----------



## McRoll (14. November 2014)

Der Trick besteht darin, Kaufwunsch beim Kunden zu wecken. Es liegt weniger am Geld sondern eher daran dass der Kaufanreiz nicht hoch ist. Wenn ich mir Vergleichsbilder von AC Unity anschaue, Konsole vs PC, ist der Unterschied gering. Hier und da bessere Texturen und bessere Ausleuchtung und Draw Distance, das wars aber auch schon. Da würd ich als Durchschnittsspieler deswegen auch keinen PC kaufen.

Es muss ein Grafikkracher her, der WIRKLICH einen großen Unterschied ausmacht. Dann werden die Leute auch kaufen wollen. Wenn man etwas haben will, dann hat man auch das Geld dafür, sag ich immer - oder warum laufen so viele Leute mit sündhaft teuren Smartphones rum oder haben Tablets daheim? Weil sie es haben wollen, sei es Statusobjekt oder der Komfort.

Ich befürchte aber dass die großen Publisher wie Ubi und EA das gar nicht wollen, dass ein PC - Spiel so gut aussieht, weil das potenzielle Kunden von der Konsole weglocken könnte. Die programmieren extra so dass der Unterschied gering bleibt. Entsprechende Gerüchte sind im Umlauf. Dennoch hoffe ich auf kommende Technologien wie Oculus Rift und schnelle und bezahlbare 4k - Bildschirme, die könnten den Aufrüstwillen anheizen.


----------



## Razor2408 (14. November 2014)

Ich frage mich wie lange dieser Thread hier noch zugespammt wird, weil EINE Person nicht einsehen will dass der PC eben nicht für jeden "das Beste" ist. 

Oh Mann - so viel Freizeit hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## Kinguin (14. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Der Trick besteht darin, Kaufwunsch beim Kunden zu wecken. Es liegt weniger am Geld sondern eher daran dass der Kaufanreiz nicht hoch ist. Wenn ich mir Vergleichsbilder von AC Unity anschaue, Konsole vs PC, ist der Unterschied gering. Hier und da bessere Texturen und bessere Ausleuchtung und Draw Distance, das wars aber auch schon. Da würd ich als Durchschnittsspieler deswegen auch keinen PC kaufen.
> 
> Es muss ein Grafikkracher her, der WIRKLICH einen großen Unterschied ausmacht. Dann werden die Leute auch kaufen wollen. Wenn man etwas haben will, dann hat man auch das Geld dafür, sag ich immer - oder warum laufen so viele Leute mit sündhaft teuren Smartphones rum oder haben Tablets daheim? Weil sie es haben wollen, sei es Statusobjekt oder der Komfort.



Die Minderheit wird trotzdem das günstigere Gerät wählen,es ist wie mit allem im Leben
Man will immer das Beste haben,sobald man aber den Aufwand/Preis sieht ist schnell Schluss,dann begnügt man sich mit kleineren Dingen 
Zudem kann aber nicht Smartphones nicht mit nem Gaming Pc vergleichen,nem Smartphone ist nen Statussymbol,man trägt es mit sich herum und hat daher nen ganz anderen Stellenwert als nen Gaminggerät 
Abgesehen davon,kaufen gar nicht jährlich die Leute teure Smartphones in Massen,manche verkaufen ihr altes zum guten Preis,andere regeln das über diverse Anbieter und andere kaufen schlicht wesentlich günstigere Modelle
Der Smartphone Boom ist mittlerweile auch etwas am Sinken (auch Apple kriegt das zu spüren),man hat mittlerweile ein Gerät,was so ziemlich alles kann für den Alltag



McRoll schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber dass die großen Publisher wie Ubi und EA das gar nicht wollen, dass ein PC - Spiel so gut aussieht, weil das potenzielle Kunden von der Konsole weglocken könnte. Die programmieren extra so dass der Unterschied gering bleibt. Entsprechende Gerüchte sind im Umlauf.


 
Solche Verschwörungstheorien höre ich öfters in letzter Zeit,irgendwie scheint sich ja die ganze Gaming Industrie gegen den Pc verschworen zu haben
Ja das Downgrade war Mist von Ubisoft stimmt schon
Aber ich verstehe nicht,was der Vorteil sein soll den Kunden von dem Pc an die Konsole zu locken - theoretisch sollte man ja lieber den Fokus auf den Pc legen,wo dieser doch gut 100Mio User bei Steam hat und dank Digital sollte man aber auch genug verdienen
Ich denke man programmiert eher so,weil mehr Aufwand nicht nötig ist,den meisten Pclern reicht diese minimale Unterschied schon aus und man kaufts ja auch 



McRoll schrieb:


> Dennoch hoffe ich auf kommende Technologien wie Oculus Rift und schnelle und bezahlbare 4k - Bildschirme, die könnten den Aufrüstwillen anheizen.



Oculus Rift könnte wirklich ne Veränderung bringen,aber das wird noch dauern paar Jahre
Und was 4k betrifft,dafür braucht man entsprechende Hardwarepower bzw auch mehr 4k Material,die derzeitig noch fehlen 
Auch das wird mehrere Jahre noch dauern
Also gilt abwarten


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2014)

Wieso sollten die Publisher den Kunden zu den Konsolen drängen, anstatt sie beim PC zu behalten, wo sie keine Lizenzgebühren zahlen müssen und sogar Keys sperren und ihre Spiele exklusiv auf ihrer Plattform vertreiben könnten?
Ist etwas sinnfrei. 

4K ist hauptsächlich dafür da, damit man beim selben Sitzabstand die Bilddiagonale vergrößern kann und die selbe Pixeldichte hat. Bis der Massenmarkt das aber kapiert hat, wird es noch Jahre dauern, denn die Meisten denken noch immer, dass man das 4fache der Diagonale vom TV entfernt sitzen muss. 
Beim PC bietet 4K zwar einen Vorteil, aber dringend notwendig ist es nicht und die durchschnittliche Rechenleistung von heute ist bei 1080P schon ziemlich am Ende.


----------



## AntiWantze (14. November 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Es muss ein Grafikkracher her, der WIRKLICH einen großen Unterschied ausmacht. Dann werden die Leute auch kaufen wollen. Wenn man etwas haben will, dann hat man auch das Geld dafür, sag ich immer - oder warum laufen so viele Leute mit sündhaft teuren Smartphones rum oder haben Tablets daheim? Weil sie es haben wollen, sei es Statusobjekt oder der Komfort.


 

Es gab da mal ein Spiel das hieß Crysis, gab es nur für den PC und sah Meilenweit besser aus als das was es zu der Zeit gab...Ein Kaufanreiz war das dennoch nicht... 

Handys sind Statussymbole, ein Porsche ist ein Statussymbol, ein großes Haus ist ein Statussymbol und eine Yacht ist ein Statussymbol. 
Eine GTX 980 ist kein Statussymbol...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2014)

Naja, wenn man sie sich zu einer LAN-Party um den Hals hängt, vielleicht schon, aber dort dürfte man mit dem Titan-Armband mehr Eindruck schinden.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. November 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Es gab da mal ein Spiel das hieß Crysis, gab es nur für den PC und sah Meilenweit besser aus als das was es zu der Zeit gab...Ein Kaufanreiz war das dennoch nicht...
> 
> Handys Smartphones sind Statussymbole, ein Porsche ist ein Statussymbol, ein großes Haus ist ein Statussymbol und eine Yacht ist ein Statussymbol.
> Eine GTX 980 ist kein Statussymbol...


 
Smartphones sind Statussymbole, immer noch ein altes Handy nur zum telefonieren und für SMS zu verwenden ist da schon eher Dacia/Lada Äquivalent heutzutage.

Und eine GTX 980 ist durchaus auch ein Statussymbol, wenn auch weniger ausgeprägt. Sonst würden die Grafikkartenhersteller nicht auch kleinere Modelle herstellen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sie sich zu einer LAN-Party um den  Hals hängt, vielleicht schon, aber dort dürfte man mit dem  Titan-Armband mehr Eindruck schinden.



Ich bevorzuge ja den IDE Kabelgürtel mit 286er Gürtelschnalle ^^


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2014)

Far Cry 4 läuft genauso gut wie Far Cry 3, sieht dabei aber etwas besser aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8vPXJUHQYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für eine R9 270X ist das eine doch ganz zufriedenstellende Leistung.
Ich gehe daher stark von stabilen 30 Frames für die Playstation 4 Fassung aus.


----------



## AntiWantze (16. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sie sich zu einer LAN-Party um den Hals hängt, vielleicht schon, aber dort dürfte man mit dem Titan-Armband mehr Eindruck schinden.



Meine letzte richtige Lan-Party war als doe 9800pro das Beste vom Besten war. Leider hatte es niemanden gekümmert das ich dies Graka hatte und Chicks damit beeindrucken oder aufreißen ging damit auch nicht.
Es ist eben nur eine schnelle GPU die in einem Rechner rumgammelt.





bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Smartphones sind Statussymbole, immer noch ein altes Handy nur zum telefonieren und für SMS zu verwenden ist da schon eher Dacia/Lada Äquivalent heutzutage.
> 
> Und eine GTX 980 ist durchaus auch ein Statussymbol, wenn auch weniger ausgeprägt. Sonst würden die Grafikkartenhersteller nicht auch kleinere Modelle herstellen.



Für mich sind Smartphones nichts weiter als Handys mit mehr Funktionen. SmartTV sind für mich auch einfach nur Fernseher.

Lauf mal bei dir in der Stadt rum und zeig jemandem eine 980 und einen Porsche. Mal schauen für was sich die leute interessieren. Oder sprich ein paar Frauen an und frage sie ob sie nicht lußt hätten bei dir zu hause deine 980 in Aktion zu sehen...


Es gibt kleiner GPU Modelle weil die wenigsten bereit sind den Preis einer 980 zu zahlen.


----------



## KrHome (16. November 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Lauf mal bei dir in der Stadt rum und zeig jemandem eine 980 und einen Porsche. Mal schauen für was sich die leute interessieren. Oder sprich ein paar Frauen an und frage sie ob sie nicht lußt hätten bei dir zu hause deine 980 in Aktion zu sehen...


 Ein Statussymbol ist immer nur in ausgewählten Kreisen ein Statussymbol. 

Meine Freundin kannst du mit einem Porsche nicht beeindrucken (eher mit nem schicken Moped, aber nur dann, wenn sie selber fahren darf ). Außerdem denkt sie garnicht daran sich mal ein anständiges Telefon zu kaufen. 

Umgekehrt ist hier im Forum eine 980 garantiert ein Statussymbol (zumindest soll sie dafür herhalten - wer hier ernsthaft leugnet Signaturangaben sollten bei einigen hier nicht als ePen*s herhalten, der belügt sich doch selbst).

Die PS4 ist bei Kevin in der 8. Klasse genauso ein Statussymbol, wie die 980 beim Techniknerd im PCGH-eXtreme Forum. Guck sie dir doch alle an im Unity Thread: "Bei mir läuft's... ololol!"


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Leider hatte es niemanden gekümmert das ich dies Graka hatte und Chicks damit beeindrucken oder aufreißen ging damit auch nicht.


Ein Mädel fand mal mein Netzteil geil. 


KrHome schrieb:


> wer hier ernsthaft leugnet Signaturangaben sollten bei einigen hier nicht als ePen*s herhalten, der belügt sich doch selbst).


Nur um das klarzustellen, bei mir ist es reine Ironie, da ich mit dem zufrieden bin, womit ich gesegnet wurde. ^^


----------



## sfc (16. November 2014)

Apple-Produkte sind Statussymbole, weil man sie überall mit hinschleppt und schick zeigen kann. Ist wie mit den Goldkettchen in den 90ern. 

Mit ner 980 kann kaum jemand was anfangen, das kommt bestenfalls in eine Signatur in Nerdforen. Und da kann doch eh jeder hinlügen, was er will. Am liebsten zeigen die Leute hier, was sie gebastelt haben. Casemods, Wasserkühlungen, OC usw. Das kann man vielleicht mit Leuten vergleichen, die ihr Auto in Handarbeit tunen. Aber nicht mit irgendwelchen Kevins und ALis, die sich einfach was Teures umschnallen und sich geil fühlen, weil sie in Läden gehen können und dort kluger Leute Leistungen kaufen. Das kriegt man notfalls auch mit Hartz4 hin ...

Hier unterhät man sich über sein Hobby und dem ganzen Drum und Dran. Wäre abwegig, wenn man dabei nicht kurz zeigt, was man selber hat.


----------



## Kinguin (16. November 2014)

Also klar könnte man PC Komponenten als Statussymbole ansehen,aber die meisten gingen ja jetzt von der Allgemeinheit aus
Ich meine jetzt mal im Ernst wie viele Leute interessieren sich schon für solche HighEnd Produkte?
Eig nur Pc Enthuasisten,und die stellen selbst unter Pclern nur ne Minderheit dar
Und wie viele von den Pc Enthuasisten schielen überhaupt neidisch zu anderen Leuten mit einer Sli Titan Black,wenn man selbst nur eine gtx770 hat?
Es ist nur Hardware,damit kann man kaum jemanden beeindrucken,daher die Aussage,dass solche Produkte nie den selben Stellenwert haben werden wie ein dickes Auto oder nen schickes Haus

Man muss sich eben mal klar machen,welchen Stellenwert Gaming hat 
Es ist für viele nur nen Hobby,oftmals nicht mal nen primäres oder wirklich wichtiges Hobby,sondern schlicht zum Abschalten
Die Prioritäten vieler Menschen liegen nunmal ganz woanders
Manche sind zu beschäftigt um sich mit Technik zu befassen durch Studium/Beruf ,gehen lieber intensiv anderen Hobbys nach und manche haben halt Familie
Und da liegen die Prioritäten auch wieder ganz anders,so möchte man diese gesund durchbringen,den Kindern auch mal die Reitstd/Guitarrenunterricht/Nachhilfe zahlen,der Frau auch mal was Schönes gönnen,und vllt auch mal sich selbst Urlaub
Jugendliche haben vllt nicht genug Geld oder setzen auch ihre Prioritäten anders wegen Schule/Training 

Zeit und Geld sind nunmal das Entscheidende hier
Und nen guter GamingPc ist weder nen Statussymbol in der Gesellschaft noch bietet es wirklich Komfort ,daher besteht dazu auch keine Notwendigkeit


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Und wie viele von den Pc Enthuasisten schielen überhaupt neidisch zu anderen Leuten mit einer Sli Titan Black



Also falls SLI immer noch Microruckler verursacht, würde mir eine reichen 

Ich erfreue mich an flüssiger Darstellung, an maximalen Grafikdetails und/ oder maximaler Bildqualität oder dem maximal Möglichem bzgl. Spieleprogrammierung. Dafür ist ein guter Gaming PC da und es gibt keine Alternative. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht ,dass die Hersteller komplett auf den Pc verzichten können


Die Hersteller können ja mal versuchen, nur mit Konsole zu arbeiten oder nur mit Konsole & Gamepad ein Spiel zu programmieren    ³  .
Letztendlich sind Konsolen auch nur Computer, mit denen Sony, Microsoft oder Nintento die Spieler pro Spiel melken können. Und Kühe gibt es bekanntlich ja reichlich. Deshalb können die Konsolen ja auch ohne oder mit negativen Deckungsbeitrag verkauft verden. Weil im Laufe der Zeit durchschnittlich bestimmt *1000 €uro* oder mehr *NUR* für die *Konsole *ausgegeben wird, wenn auch indirekt. 
Und fangt nicht wieder mit dem Quark an, ich brauch keinen Online-Pass, kaufe nur alle Schaltjahre ein Spiel, leihe mir nur Spiele aus, ich kaufe nur gebraucht bla bla bla bla bla. Wenn das alle machen würden, gäbe es keine Konsolen. Ich rede vom Durchschnitt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2014)

Wenn ich mir so die Ports anschaue, frage ich mich schon, wer hier die fetteren Euter hat.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Ports anschaue, frage ich mich schon, wer hier die fetteren Euter hat.


 Das liegt daran, dass die vielen Konsolen-Milchkühe sooo viel Milch geben, dass man nicht auf die geringere Anzahl von PC-Kühen angewiesen ist und man sich nicht so viel Mühe machen muss. Wie heisst es so schön: Ein Kuh macht Muh, viele Kühe machen Mühe  . 
Außerdem gibt es NUR EINE HARDWARE pro Konsole und nicht wie beim PC unendlich viele Kombinationen! DAS ist der größte Unterschied. 
Je nach finnanziellen Möglichkeiten oder Geschmack kann sich jeder seine eigene, persönliche "Konsole" bauen.
Diese Vielfallt hat ihren Preis(wenn es nicht Geldmittel sind, dann können Kompatibilitätsdifferenzen vorkommen), dafür hat man am PC aber auch deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten: Freiheit je nach dem bzgl. Grafikeinstellungen, FPS, Bildqualität, Eingabemöglichkeiten, Modifaktionen uvm..


----------



## Kinguin (16. November 2014)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Also falls SLI immer noch Microruckler verursacht, würde mir eine reichen
> 
> Ich erfreue mich an flüssiger Darstellung, an maximalen Grafikdetails und/ oder maximaler Bildqualität oder dem maximal Möglichem bzgl. Spieleprogrammierung. Dafür ist ein guter Gaming PC da und es gibt keine Alternative.



ja das freut mich,habe auch gern solche Dinge,aber den meisten ist es das schlicht nicht wert 

Ansonsten,Steam alleine hat gut 100Mio aktive User,und da dort Lizenskosten sowie Retailkosten wegfallen,wäre es eigentlich logischer etwas mehr Aufwand am Pc zu betreiben
Nur schafft man es ja auch mit weniger Aufwand gut Geld zu machen,siehe die Umsatzzahlen,die sogar mit der Zeit steigen am Pc (Langzeitseller durch Sales/Keyshops)
Wozu also mehr machen als nötig?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2014)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die vielen Konsolen-Milchkühe sooo viel Milch geben, dass man nicht auf die geringere Anzahl von PC-Kühen angewiesen ist und man sich nicht so viel Mühe machen muss. Wie heisst es so schön: Ein Kuh macht Muh, viele Kühe machen Mühe  .
> Außerdem gibt es NUR EINE HARDWARE pro Konsole und nicht wie beim PC unendlich viele Kombinationen! DAS ist der größte Unterschied.
> Je nach finnanziellen Möglichkeiten oder Geschmack kann sich jeder seine eigene, persönliche "Konsole" bauen.
> Diese Vielfallt hat ihren Preis(wenn es nicht Geldmittel sind, dann können Kompatibilitätsdifferenzen vorkommen), dafür hat man am PC aber auch deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten: Freiheit je nach dem bzgl. Grafikeinstellungen, FPS, Bildqualität, Eingabemöglichkeiten, Modifaktionen uvm..


Na so viel Mühe machen PCler anscheinend nicht. 

Im Übrigen reicht für die unterschiedlichen Configs beim PC eine ordentlich skalierende Engine, dann bleibt ja nur noch der Unterschied bei den Herstellern der Hardware, was aber zum Teil auch wieder von den Treibern abhängt, außer wenn Ubisoft was bringt. 
Die schaffen es ja nicht mal, dass sie für eine gleiche Hardwarebasis ordentlich optimieren.


----------



## schaoli (21. November 2014)

Pc oder konsole.

Beides.


Wenn ich aber waehlen muesste:

Konsole


----------



## Taikido (22. November 2014)

jap konsole.
wenn ich hier so lese im forum.Die letzten games die so raus gekommen sind.Bei jedem musste erstma ne halbe ewigkeit rumgefrickelt werden eh es funktionierte^^

und auch krass.wo ich was gelesen habe von far cry 4 auf 3 dvd's o_O
dachte blue ray is schon lange standard für games bei pc's...

ich mein. ich kenne das noch selber von früher. ok, da waren es noch cds^^

naja, um ma beim beispiel far cry 4 zu bleiben. Ps4 blue ray rein.1min installation.los zocken (zumindest story).day one patch derweil automatisch im hintergrund geladen.Einfacher gehts nicht


----------



## Metalic (22. November 2014)

Bin ja auch seit längerem am überlegen. 
Ich werde wohl zur Ps4 greifen wenn ich das passende Angebot finde. Vor ein paar tagen gab es im MM die Konsole mit GTA V für 335! 
Mir ist es derzeit einfach zu viel Geld mir einen Rechner zuzulegen, der GTA, Far Cry und Co flüssig abspielt. Wie schon gesagt, außerdem zählte ich nie zu denjenigen, die Mods nutzen, übertakten und die letzten Fps aus der Kiste kitzeln.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin ja auch seit längerem am überlegen.
> Ich werde wohl zur Ps4 greifen wenn ich das passende Angebot finde. Vor ein paar tagen gab es im MM die Konsole mit GTA V für 335!
> Mir ist es derzeit einfach zu viel Geld mir einen Rechner zuzulegen, der GTA, Far Cry und Co flüssig abspielt. Wie schon gesagt, außerdem zählte ich nie zu denjenigen, die Mods nutzen, übertakten und die letzten Fps aus der Kiste kitzeln.


 
Also für 335 Euro würde ich zuschlagen! Vor Allem in Bundle.

Und ein Rechner der die oben erwähnten Spiele in Playstation 4 Qualität abspielt kostet maximal 500 Euro, zahlt man mehr zahlt man für bessere Grafik bzw. mehr Frames, die Kosten nimmt man sowieso durch die günstigen Spiele wieder auf.
1000 Euro kann man der unten anstehen Grafik noch durch Aufrüsten zurechnen, dann zahlt man ca. gleich viel, hat aber die viel bessere Grafik/Performance und ein perfektes Multimediasystem der auch wirklich alles kann.


----------



## Metalic (22. November 2014)

Ach Bobi mach es mir nicht so schwer 😁
Wenn ich einen Rechner kaufe, dann aber mit Controller damit ich auch am TV zocken kann.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ach Bobi mach es mir nicht so schwer 😁
> Wenn ich einen Rechner kaufe, dann aber mit Controller damit ich auch am TV zocken kann.


 
Naja einen Xbox 360 bzw. Xbox One und andere kann man problemlos nutzen (auch kabellos), dann kann man auch bequem am TV spielen, mache ich bei vielen Titeln auch.


----------



## Rolk (22. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ach Bobi mach es mir nicht so schwer ��
> Wenn ich einen Rechner kaufe, dann aber mit Controller damit ich auch am TV zocken kann.


 
Ich kenne noch eine weitere Option. Aufrüsten. 

Für 500 € plus Gewinn der verkauften ausgemusterten Teile kann man schon brachial Leistung auffahren. Mehr als Board, CPU, GPU und zusätzlichen RAM wirst du ja nichts tauschen müssen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2014)

Von seinem alten Rechner sind ein paar Teile ja noch durchaus nutzbar, SSD, Gehäuse, Netzteil und Soundkarte kann er weiternutzen (wobei neues Netzteil ganz gut wäre), den Rest kann er verkaufen und etwas draufzahlen und schon ist er wieder uptodate.


----------



## Metalic (22. November 2014)

Schau in mein Profil. Viel bekomme ich für das zeug nicht mehr. Wenn dann komplett neu. Mein Vater würde den alten Kram bekommen bis auf SSD und Monitor


----------



## Rolk (22. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Schau in mein Profil. Viel bekomme ich für das zeug nicht mehr. Wenn dann komplett neu. Mein Vater würde den alten Kram bekommen bis auf SSD und Monitor


 
Stimmt schon, aber 100€ werden schon drin sein für CPU, GPU und Board. Mit einem E3 1231 V3 + H97 Board + 4GB RAM + R9 290 bist du bei ~ 600 €. Also unterm Strich ~500 € Aufschlag.

Oder Alternativ den kleinsten i5 + GTX970.


----------



## Metalic (22. November 2014)

Neues Gehäuse müsste noch sein. Das Silverstone ist sch...


----------



## RavionHD (27. November 2014)

Bei Assassin's Creed Unity hat Ubisoft mit dem neuesten Patch auf der Playstation 4 einige Effekte wie Global Illumination und Reflektionen weggepatcht für eine bessere Performance.
Der optische Unterschied zum PC ist somit immens, nicht nur dass schon vorher die Grafik aufgrund fehlender Umgebungsverdeckung, niedrig aufgelösten Schatten, schlechten Texturen und einer allgemeinen Unschärfe und Kantenflimmern aufgrund der 900P vorhanden waren, nun fehlen moderne Effekte wie Global Illumination und Reflektionen zum Teil ganz.
Nach 18-22 Frames im Schnitt auf der Playstation 4 wundert mich das nicht.

Quelle:
http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/assassins-creed-unity/news/assassins_creed_unity,50805,3080771.html


----------



## Razor2408 (27. November 2014)

@ RavionHD

wurdest wieder mal der Moderation gemeldet. Dein Beitrag ist der tägliche Unsinn den du seit Monaten von dir gibst, die gesamte News wurde schon gegen Mittag als Ente (bzw. Bug) entlarvt.
Es ist kein Downgrade, sondern ein Bug: Lediglich die Outdoorlichtverhältnisse werden nach drinnen projeziert, obwohl das nicht richtig wäre. Und es betrifft ALLE Plattformen!
http://www.dsogaming.com/news/assas...different-tod-settings-affects-all-platforms/

Somit ist dein nächster (erbärmlicher) Bash-Versuch wieder mal in die Hose gegangen. Obwohl du keine Konsole besitzt, schreibst du trotzdem täglich in ca. 10 Konsolen-Threads deine komplett falschen Beiträge - erzähle uns mal bitte was der Sinn dahinter ist?


----------



## Kinguin (27. November 2014)

Einfach nur noch sinnfrei ,direkt immer der Erste ,wenn es um die Konsolen geht,sucht wahrscheinlich jeden Tag aufs Neue ne Bash Konsolennews  und sobald er sie sieht,postet er direkt freudig erregt 
Wie kann man eig nem Spielgerät soviel Aufmerksamkeit schenken,welches man nichtmal besitzt


----------



## mitverachtvng (27. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Bei Assassin's Creed Unity hat Ubisoft mit dem neuesten Patch auf der Playstation 4 einige Effekte wie Global Illumination und Reflektionen weggepatcht für eine bessere Performance.
> Der optische Unterschied zum PC ist somit immens, nicht nur dass schon vorher die Grafik aufgrund fehlender Umgebungsverdeckung, niedrig aufgelösten Schatten, schlechten Texturen und einer allgemeinen Unschärfe und Kantenflimmern aufgrund der 900P vorhanden waren, nun fehlen moderne Effekte wie Global Illumination und Reflektionen zum Teil ganz.
> Nach 18-22 Frames im Schnitt auf der Playstation 4 wundert mich das nicht.
> 
> ...



Selbe stelle im Spiel eben angeguckt. Bullshit. Sieht bei mir wie auf dem 1.02 Screenshot aus. Lies mal deine eigene Quelle.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Update von 17:25 Uhr: DSOGaming hat die Situation mit einem Update aufgelöst. So gab es keinen Grafikdowngrade von Assassin's Creed Unity auf irgendeiner Plattform. Stattdessen handelt es sich um einen weiteren Bug, der die Lichtverhältnisse von Außenlevels auch in Räumen unter der Erde anpasst. Eigentlich müsste dort zu jedem Zeitpunkt im Spiel die gleiche Szene zu sehen sein, stattdessen ändern sich Licht und Kontrast entsprechend der Ingame-Tageszeit. Der Bug tritt sowohl auf PC, Xbox One als auch PlayStation 4 auf.



Hauptsache wieder sinnlosen Kram brabbeln, wie du es immer tust.


----------



## AntiWantze (27. November 2014)

Wurde Bobi gekickt, oder wieso beehrt er uns nicht mehr?


----------



## RavionHD (27. November 2014)

Mittlerweile hat Gamestar ihre News geupdatet, es handelt sich hierbei anscheinend um einen Bug der alle Plattformen betrifft.
Das Update kam leider erst eine Stunde nach meinem Beitrag, von daher konnte ich das nicht wissen.
Ich entschuldige mich dafür.

Hiernochmal das Neueste:
http://www.gamepur.com/news/17114-n...xone-graphics-downgrade-its-lighting-bug.html


----------



## AntiWantze (28. November 2014)

Da AC:U anscheinend sehr verbuggt ist und das es einfach nur wieder ein Bug ist, ist dir nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Du müsstest dich nicht entschuldigen wenn du nicht so schnell urteilen würdest. Es wirkt halt so als würdest du nur auf so eine News warten um es den Leuten unter die Nase zu reiben.  Zu jeder News, die irgendetwas mit Konsolen zutun hat, bist du da. Ich verstehe auch nicht was du, ein Anhänger der glorious PC masterrace, überhaupt im Konsolenbereich willst?


----------



## ryzen1 (28. November 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht was du, ein Anhänger der glorious PC masterrace, überhaupt im Konsolenbereich willst?



Multiplattformer zum PC überreden? Eh


----------



## aloha84 (28. November 2014)

Multiplattformer braucht man nicht zum PC zu bewegen, da sie zu 99% vermutlich einen besitzen. (daher --> MULTI)

Und der "non-multi-stino-ich-zock-abends-ne-stunde-auf-konsole-xyz" liest sich den technischen Schmarn hier sowieso nicht durch.
Ob Konsole oder PC, das Art-design ist bei den Spielen das Gleiche, lediglich die Bildqualität unterscheidet sich.
Witzigerweise wurde um 1990 eher der PC bemitleidet, weil flüssiges scrolling auf den Kisten ein Fremdwort war......da war Commander Keen DIE REVOLUTION!
Das gabs bei Konsolen schon Jahre zuvor.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

Heute ist Uncharted 4 Material released worden, und naja, es ist grafisch wohl doch nicht so der Überhit.

Links E3, rechts ingame Ausschnitt.

Sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut aus wie Tomb Raider in maximalen Details auf dem PC.

The Last of Us auf der Playstation 4 gefällt mir da optisch deutlich mehr.


----------



## AntiWantze (7. Dezember 2014)

Lass mal deinen komischen Vergleich von nicht gleichen Sznenen und Orten sein und urteile erst wenn das Spiel fertig und erschienen ist. Wäre mal ein Anfang.
Das die Videoqualität durch die Kompression nicht die gerade Besste ist und das es eine Pre-Alpha ist erwähnst du natürlich auch nicht. Würde zu deiner Argumentation nicht passen....
Darüberhinaus sieht das Spiel schon in dieser frühen Version sehr gut aus und die Architektur und der Detailreichtum des sehr großen Bereiches in dem Video sind top.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht was ein Masterracer hier sucht außer den schlechten Versuch zu Provozieren.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

Wieso provozieren?

Nach dem E3 Trailer erwartete man einen grafischen Hit, nun gibt es ein Gameplayvideo und der optische Unterschied zwischen E3 Trailer und den aktuellem Gameplay ist riesig, ich bin nur der Meinung dass das Gezeigte zwar ganz in Ordnung ist, aber garantiert kein Überflieger.


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man wegen dem E3 Trailer einen grafischen Überflieger erwartet ist man selber schuld.


----------



## Murdoch (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich lese ja nun nicht so häufig hier mit, aber ich glaube es gibt hier noch mehrere ausser mir die das Gefasel von ravionhd als total unsachlich ansehen. 

Was ist der Grund warum du in den Krieg gegen die Konsolen ziehst? Muss man nicht verstehen oder...


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieso provozieren?
> 
> Nach dem E3 Trailer erwartete man einen grafischen Hit, nun gibt es ein Gameplayvideo und der optische Unterschied zwischen E3 Trailer und den aktuellem Gameplay ist riesig, ich bin nur der Meinung dass das Gezeigte zwar ganz in Ordnung ist,* aber garantiert kein Überflieger.*



Ich finde die Vegetation + Weitsicht + Gegner Ki ziemlich genial.....mir fällt da gerade nicht viel ein, was da mehr zu bieten hat.
// Und lass den Mist, mit deinen Screenshots, die haben Null Aussagekraft.
Wer das Video sehen will --> Uncharted 4: A Thief's End: Über 15 Minuten Spielszenen im Video - 4Players


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vegetation + Weitsicht + Gegner Ki ziemlich genial.....mir fällt da gerade nicht viel ein, was da mehr zu bieten hat.



Auf die Gegner KI habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet, aber was Weitsicht und Vegetation angeht sind Spiele wie Black Flag, das neue Dragon Age:Inquisition,Crysis 3, Ryse, Arma 3, Skyrim mit ENB und co. deutlich besser.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Auf die Gegner KI habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet, aber was Weitsicht und Vegetation angeht sind Spiele wie Black Flag, das neue Dragon Age:Inquisition,Crysis 3, Ryse, Arma 3, Skyrim mit ENB und co. deutlich besser.



Hast du dir das Video überhaupt angesehen?


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Video überhaupt angesehen?



Ja natürlich, und zwar hier, fast komprimierungsfrei:
Uncharted 4: A Thief's End - PSX Gameplay Demo - High quality stream - Gamersyde

Gerade die Szene anfangs in der Höhle sieht einfach nur sehr Last Gen aus:


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich lese ja nun nicht so häufig hier mit, aber  ich glaube es gibt hier noch mehrere ausser mir die das Gefasel von  ravionhd als total unsachlich ansehen.
> 
> Was ist der Grund warum du in den Krieg gegen die Konsolen ziehst? Muss man nicht verstehen oder...



Man denke an das Gehype zurück das nach dem Uncharted 4 E3 Material aufkam. So was nenne ich unsachlich.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Dezember 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn man wegen dem E3 Trailer einen grafischen Überflieger erwartet ist man selber schuld.



eben,Uncharted 1-3 waren zwar hübsch,besonders für Konsolenverhältnisse super,aber grafisch gabs auf dem Pc schon da Besseres Crysis zb
Manche sollten mal seinen Erwartungsgehalt runterschrauben,so gut wie alle Trailer sind immer etwas geschönt
Darauf immer wieder aufs Neue reinzufallen finde ich schon lustig
Das Spiel sieht klasse aus,und wenn die Welt wirklich mal etwas größer ausfällt,und man das alte Uncharted beibehält freue ich mich drauf
Ich bewerte Spiele im Gesamtpaket 



Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich lese ja nun nicht so häufig hier mit, aber ich glaube es gibt hier noch mehrere ausser mir die das Gefasel von ravionhd als total unsachlich ansehen.
> 
> Was ist der Grund warum du in den Krieg gegen die Konsolen ziehst? Muss man nicht verstehen oder...



ne muss man auch nicht,da sucht jemand anscheinend nur Bestätigung,dass es sich für den Pc entschieden hat 
Einfach nur sinnlos und kindisch,er hat keine Ps4 trotzdem muss er PseudoLängenvergleich betreiben
Das er den Sinn des Threads verfehlt,fällt ihm überhaupt nicht auf 
Hier gings nämlich darum,warum man was bevorzugt,was aber in nem Pc Forum klar sein sollte ,nur der Titel ist reißerisch gewählt


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (7. Dezember 2014)

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn dieses Threads. Soll ne Stastik aufgestellt werden und fließt dann in Facebook über wieviel welche Platform an Likes erhält?
Ich für meinen Teil zocke die Exclusives an der jeweiligen Konsole(Wii, PS, XBOX) bzw. dem PC und Multiplatform wird nur auf dem PC gezockt - wenn mal überhaupt Zeit dafür noch bleibt.


----------



## AntiWantze (7. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieso provozieren?
> 
> Nach dem E3 Trailer erwartete man einen grafischen Hit, nun gibt es ein Gameplayvideo und der optische Unterschied zwischen E3 Trailer und den aktuellem Gameplay ist riesig, ich bin nur der Meinung dass das Gezeigte zwar ganz in Ordnung ist, aber garantiert kein Überflieger.



Der einzige der versucht sinnlos zu provoziert bist du.
Das du schlüsse über die grafische Qualität aus einer Pre-Alpha ziehts sagt wieder sehr viel über dich aus.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gif
http://a.pomf.se/ebzxfq.gif
https://1f9f7cb900056acbb954bbda2a0...om/host/0B4eMtE7Ljti1b0RyVmFUSzJlOWs/uc4e.gif
https://1f9f7cb900056acbb954bbda2a0...om/host/0B4eMtE7Ljti1b0RyVmFUSzJlOWs/uc4c.gif


NeoGAF - View Single Post - Uncharted 4 Gameplay Demo [Up: Sony - Was running at 30 fps]


Zur der sehr frühen Version dieses Spieles.
Es sieht super aus, die Animation sind wunderbar, das Leveldesing und Artdesing sind sehr gut.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja das Artdesign und das Leveldseign sind sehr gut, die waren in allen Teilen sehr gut, aber rein optisch spielt es eine Klasse unter Ryse oder Crysis 3 oder Dragon Age:Inquisition.

Es sieht halt im Grunde mehr nach einer aufgebohrten Playstation 3 Engine aus.


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Dezember 2014)

Als ob du in diesem Thread nicht schon genug Bullshit verbreitet hast, machst du jetzt natürlich fröhlich weiter, nur weil gestern die Sony-Konferenz war. 
Du besitzt weder eine Playstation 4, noch hast du vor eine Konsole zu kaufen, und auskennen tust du dich weder bei PC-Hardware, noch bei Konsolen-Hardware.
Trotzdem spamst du jeden Tag ca. 5 Konsolen-Themen voll, provozierst andere User, und versuchst Konsolen schlechtzureden. Was genau ist der Sinn dahinter?
Ist dir wirklich so unglaublich langweilig? Hier mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel wie du dir selbst widersprichst, und dich somit erneut lächerlich machst:


RavionHD schrieb:


> Auf die Gegner KI habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet,  aber was Weitsicht und Vegetation angeht sind Spiele wie Black Flag,  das neue Dragon Age:Inquisition,Crysis 3, Ryse, Arma 3, Skyrim mit ENB  und co. deutlich besser.





RavionHD schrieb:


> Gerade die Szene anfangs in der Höhle sieht einfach nur sehr Last Gen aus



Wie sehen denn die Höhlen in Dragon Age oder Crysis 3 aus? Ich habe beide Spiele am PC, und dort gibt es hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Stellen, die genauso wie "Last Gen" aussehen.
Kein Spiel ist perfekt, und es gibt auch bei JEDEM Spiel schwache Stellen. Jeder weiss das, aber du versuchst daraus wieder eine Provokation/Bash zu machen gegen ein sehr gutes (Konsolen-) Spiel.
Alle deine Beiträge hier werden (wieder mal) gemeldet, genauso wie die im Uncharted 4 Thread. Da ist nichts sachliches dabei, nichts konstruktives, nichts was zum Thema beiträgt.
Einfach nur wieder ne Miesmache und schlechte Stimmung verbreiten, provozieren und trollen.


----------



## AntiWantze (7. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja das Artdesign und das Leveldseign sind sehr gut, die waren in allen Teilen sehr gut, aber rein optisch spielt es eine Klasse unter Ryse oder Crysis 3 oder Dragon Age:Inquisition.
> 
> Es sieht halt im Grunde mehr nach einer aufgebohrten Playstation 3 Engine aus.



Alles klaro....
----------------------------------------------------
Ein paar Bilder habe ich gepostet. Das Unkomprimierte Video der Pre-Alpha kann man sich auch anschauen.


----------



## Murdoch (7. Dezember 2014)

Ihr seid doch alle selber schuld....  Warum antwortet ihr auch darauf...  Einfach ignorieren, ganz einfach. [emoji6]


----------



## Rizzard (7. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Auf die Gegner KI habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet, aber was Weitsicht und Vegetation angeht sind Spiele wie Black Flag, das neue Dragon Age:Inquisition,Crysis 3, Ryse, Arma 3, Skyrim mit ENB und co. deutlich besser.



Ich verstehe ja wenn jemand wie Coda sagt das er in allen Spielen quasi nur noch die Technik und deren Unstimmigkeiten wahrnimmt, aber wie kann man als Gamer nur noch nach Schönheitsfehlern suchen.

ich hoffe du erreichst in ein paar Jahren eine Reife und erkennst wie unsinnig dein PC Wahn ist.


----------



## Dellwin (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich als PC Spieler muss sagen,ich würde nicht Konsole vs. PC sondern eher PC + Konsole sagen.

Bin momentan ein PC Spieler,aber nachm Studium werde ich mir mit Sicherheit noch eine Konsole zulegen.Gibt eben geile Spiele für beide Plattformen.Der PC mag in Sachen Grafik,Mods etc. besser sein,dafür sind die Konsolen etwas günstiger als ein PC.


----------



## thoku (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde der größte Vorteil von Konsolen ist, dass sie im vergleich zum PC extrem einfach zu bedienen sind.
Man muss sich nicht damit beschäftigen wie ein PC funktioniert, was Treiber sind etc.
Man muss idR keine Probleme lösen, eine PS4 friert zb nicht ein, weil man irgendein Treiber falsch installiert hat.

Bei der Konsole einfach CD rein -> Spielen. Update ggf im Hintergrund laden.

Mir persönlich macht die Thematik aber Spass und ich würde niemals auf die PC Features verzichten wollen.

Habe aber vollstes Verständnis für die Leute, die darauf kein Bock haben und zur Konsole greifen.


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2014)

thoku schrieb:


> Ich finde der größte Vorteil von Konsolen ist, dass sie im vergleich zum PC extrem einfach zu bedienen sind.



Ich würde soweit gehen und sagen das ist ihr einziger Vorteil. 
 Den Rest kann man sich drehen und wenden wie man will.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Dezember 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde soweit gehen und sagen das ist ihr einziger Vorteil.
> Den Rest kann man sich drehen und wenden wie man will.



Der geringe Einstiegspreis gegenüber einem Gaming PC ist ein weiterer Grund, und wohl auch einer der Hauptgründe für deren Erfolg.Dass sich jener über die Jahre mit teureren Spielen und Bezahlonline (außer auf der Wii U, dort ist online immer noch 100% gratis) relativiert, fällt dabei anscheinend nicht ins Gewicht

Und dann natürlich noch die Exklusivtitel, die es nicht auf dem PC gibt.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Dezember 2014)

Hin und wieder laufen die Spiele dort auch einfach stabiler.
Im DA:I Sammelthread beklagen sich immer wieder welche das das Spiel abstürzt. Mir ist es auf der PS4 nach 40h nicht ein mal abgeschmiert.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2014)

Soll man den Schrott halt da stehen lassen wo er hingehört, zumindest bis er läuft.
Aber man spiel ja gerne Beta Tester für den Vollpreis.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Dezember 2014)

Mich persönlich reizt ja immer mehr so nen MiniITX Pc ^^ 
Ich glaube,dass mein nächster Rechner durchaus ein solcher Pc werden könnte - ist finde ich auch angenehmer,ganz entspannt an den TV koppeln und wieder an den Monitor
Habe auch keine Lust jedes mal meinen ATX TowerPc rumzutragen
Allerdings warte ich da noch
Jedoch wird für mich eine Konsole wohl auch weiterhin ne Ergänzung bleiben,je nachdem wie es mit Koop/PartyGames/Exklusives aussieht
Wenn ich ehrlich bin genieße ich zwar die grafischen Vorteile auf meinem aktuellen Pc,aber ob das weiterhin für mich ein Muss sein wird weiss ich nicht
Eig tuts ja auch durchaus eine schwächere Grafikkarte,da die Unterschiede eh immer geringer werden
Auch Auflösung lässt nicht mehr bis ins Unendliche schrauben,mit 4k (+ etwas AA) hat man je nach Zollgröße und Abstand ein nahezu perfektes Bild
Abgesehen davon,brauchen die meisten Pc Exklusiven/Pc Multiplayer Spiele keine wirklich starke Hardware

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke,könnten solche Pcs auch für den Ottonormalkunden recht interessant werden
Man merkt ja,dass viele Menschen es eher etwas kleiner,komapkter und mobiler mögen,Office Pcs haben immer weniger Haushalte,dafür werden aber Tablets,Notebooks bzw Convertibles immer beliebter 
Bzw sind auch grade deshalb Konsolen so beliebt 
Und vllt könnte sich diese Entwicklung  auch auf den GamingPc auswirken,aber nun gut,dass ist jetzt alles  Spekulation ^^


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ...



Ich habe jetzt seit mehr als 3 Jahren einen Cube mit Sandybridge E3 1230 am TV hängen. Anfangs war eine GTX460 verbaut die von einem anderen PC-upgrade übrig war. Um PS360 zu übertreffen hats locker gereicht. Ein Jahr vor PS4/X1 Release kam eine HD7870 rein. Anstatt eine Konsole zu kaufen werde ich nächstes Jahr die HD7870 verscherbeln und gegen eine R9 390/GTX980 ersetzen. Das sollte dann eine Weile vorhalten und ist für mich die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das sollte dann eine Weile vorhalten und ist für mich die bessere Lösung.



Klar ,jedem das seine 
Ih finde nen MiniITx auch sehr gut ,besonders durch Steams BigPictureMod,die neue gtx 9xx Reihe ist recht kühl und leise,und es passen Gpus mit kleinerer Länge
Eine Konsole können sie für mich aber nicht ersetzen ^^


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ...Eine Konsole können sie für mich aber nicht ersetzen ^^



Warum, wegen den Exclusivtiteln? Mir sind die PC exclusiven eben wichtiger, da fällt die Entscheidung leicht. Ausserdem kanibalisieren sich die Konsolen mit ihren Exclusives gegenseitig, man müsste sich eigentlich 3 Konsolen hinstellen und das spielchen mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Klar ,jedem das seine
> Ih finde nen MiniITx auch sehr gut ,besonders durch Steams BigPictureMod,die neue gtx 9xx Reihe ist recht kühl und leise,und es passen Gpus mit kleinerer Länge
> Eine Konsole können sie für mich aber nicht ersetzen ^^



In einen HTPC würde bei mir max eine GTX750 verbaut werden was Verbrauch/Abwärme angeht. 
Allerdings hat mir die GPU zu wenig Power. Wenn irgendwann die theoretische GTX1050Ti erscheint, wird das Thema wieder interessant.


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> In einen HTPC würde bei mir max eine GTX750 verbaut werden was Verbrauch/Abwärme angeht.
> Allerdings hat mir die GPU zu wenig Power. Wenn irgendwann die theoretische GTX1050Ti erscheint, wird das Thema wieder interessant.



Dann gehst du aber warscheinlich von einem Case aus das max. X1 Grösse hat? Wenn man ein bischen grösser geht kann man problemlos leistungsfähigere Hardware einbauen.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja wenn dann kommt nur so was in Frage. Das Teil sollte zwischen Sky-Receiver, AV-Receiver und PS4 nicht auffallen.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Warum, wegen den Exclusivtiteln? Mir sind die PC exclusiven eben wichtiger, da fällt die Entscheidung leicht. Ausserdem kanibalisieren sich die Konsolen mit ihren Exclusives gegenseitig, man müsste sich eigentlich 3 Konsolen hinstellen und das spielchen mache ich nicht mit.



Nein zu mindest nicht nur  Partyspiele + KoopGames kommen dazu auhc noch ^^
Ich zocke gerne mit anderen Menschen ,und der Pc ersetzt das einfach nicht (bzw noch nicht)
Pc Exklusives - naja die meisten Pc Exklusives laufen überwiegend auf Pc schwacher Hardware 
Eig muss man sih gar nicht zwischen Konsole und PC entscheiden,viele haben eh ein Notebook und das tuts für Mobas,MMos,TaktikRpgs,Shooter wie Cs allemal
Ich selbe finde von den Pc Exklusiven nur Cs und Starcraft interessant,Lol mittlerweile nicht mehr so,und Diablo macht mir auf den Konsolen sogar mehr Spass ^^
So hat eben jeder seinen Geschmack

Noch was zu den MiniITX Pcs,aktuell fehlen mir da noch bestimmte Dinge,da wird eh erstmal abgewartet

ps: was die Exklusives bwtrifft,nein eine Konsole tuts auch ,Ps +WiiU würde ich aber


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2014)

Solange die Kiste nicht wie ein typischer Tower aus Plastik + Stahl aussieht ist mir die Grösse mittlerweile fast egal. Im Gegenteil, der Rechner darf ruhig eine Eyecatcher sein.

Ich liebäugle fast schon mit sowas hier: 

Cooltek W2 silber mit Sichtfenster (JB W2 S-W/600046935) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> In einen HTPC würde bei mir max eine GTX750 verbaut werden was Verbrauch/Abwärme angeht.
> Allerdings hat mir die GPU zu wenig Power. Wenn irgendwann die theoretische GTX1050Ti erscheint, wird das Thema wieder interessant.



Habe mir mal die Gtx 970 mini angeguckt,allerdings ist die wahrs insgesamt zu laut für nen MiniItx Pc 
Allerdings hat man mit Maxwell nen guten Schritt gemacht ,die r285 Saphire ist auch recht gut aber mir auch nicht stark genug
Ich hoffe da kommt noch was ,mich reizt so nen HTPC ebenso sehr


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die Gtx 970 mini angeguckt,allerdings ist die wahrs insgesamt zu laut für nen MiniItx Pc
> Allerdings hat man mit Maxwell nen guten Schritt gemacht ,die r285 Saphire ist auch recht gut aber mir auch nicht stark genug
> Ich hoffe da kommt noch was ,mich reizt so nen HTPC ebenso sehr



Zu solchen Extremkarten braucht man doch gar nicht greifen. Die GTX970 Palit Jetstream oder Gainward Phantom passen mit ihren knapp 25cm auch schon in einige kompakte schicke Gehäuse.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Dezember 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle fast schon mit sowas hier:
> 
> Cooltek W2 silber mit Sichtfenster (JB W2 S-W/600046935) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich



Für sowas hab ich kein Platz im Wohnzimmer.
Ich kann maximal noch etwas auf meinen AVR stellen, und das sollte optisch eben ziemlich ähnlich wirken.
Es gibt noch ein schmales Regal, aber da kommt vermutlich irgendwann die Wii U rein.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Zu solchen Extremkarten braucht man doch gar nicht greifen. Die GTX970 Palit Jetstream oder Gainward Phantom passen mit ihren knapp 25cm auch schon in einige kompakte schicke Gehäuse.



Fractal Design Node 304 weiÃŸ, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-304-WH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

also ich habe sowas im Sinne,halt ganz schlicht in weiss oder schwarz,und Fractal habe ich eh sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht ,wobei nen schlankeres Modell wäre mir schon lieber 
Es sollte ungefähr so gross sein  wie ne Ps4/XboxOne ,wobei es natürlich auch schön leise und kühl sein sollte (und vllt noch die BluerayPlayer Funktion einnehmen ^^)
Und genau da bin ich mir nicht sicher,wie das mit der Gtx 970 + starker CPU aussieht ,die müsste man dann etwas runterregulieren
Schon klar OC sollte man dann nicht mehr,jedenfalls aht der Nvidia nen guten Schritt gemacht mit den neuen Maxwells

Wenn ich den HDD Käfig ausbaue,habe ich sogar 31cm Platz für die Grafikkarte,also es würde schon gehen 
Aber da warte ich noch,aktuell reicht mir mein Pc ja locker aus für 3 Jahre so
so nen MiniITX Pc wäre aber schon echt schick


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ...Und genau da bin ich mir nicht sicher,wie das mit der Gtx 970 + starker CPU aussieht ,die müsste man dann etwas runterregulieren...



Das dürfte überhaupt kein Problem sein. Mein Cube ist mit seinem E3 1230 + HD7870 schlechter belüftet als dein verlinktes Fractal Design und alles läuft schön kühl und sehr sehr leise. Nur die Festplatte nervt.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das dürfte überhaupt kein Problem sein. Mein Cube ist mit seinem E3 1230 + HD7870 schlechter belüftet als dein verlinktes Fractal Design und alles läuft schön kühl und sehr sehr leise. Nur die Festplatte nervt.



Welche Hd7870 bzw welchen Cube hast du denn ? 
Ansonsten,da gehen die Meinungen im Internet auch auseinander,manchen sind solche Mini ITX Systeme trotzdem noch zu warm ,ich wünschte es gebe mal mehr Tests dazu
Schön wäre es,wenn das Fractal noch etwas schlanker wäre und noch die Möglichkeit hätte nen Laufwerk einzubauen,das ist bei dem nicht möglich leider


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2014)

Gigabyte HD7870 Windforce 3X (also offener Kühler) + Lian Li V351R. Das Gehäuse hat gerade mal einen ausblasenden 80er Lüfter und 2 einblasende 120er Lüfter die für Überdruck sorgen. Ausserdem zieht das NT noch Luft von innen nach aussen. Vor Jahren war das Angebot an kompakten Gehäussen halt noch deutlich bescheidener als heute.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (16. Dezember 2014)

Wer alles Relevante bis ans Ende der aktuellen Konsolengeneration spielen möchte, muss alle Plattformen besitzen, sprich X1/PS4/WiiU/PC Grund: Exklusivtitel, DER Grund schlechthin, wieso ich überhaupt noch Konsolen kaufe.

Für Leute die wenige Ahnung für Technik haben, sich zeitlich nicht damit totschlagen möchten und zumindest der Start der Spiele auf Konsolen oftmals besser ist als auf dem PC (völlig logisch, das Spiel muss schließlich mit einer weitreichenden Anzahl möglicher Hardwarekombinationen möglichst gut laufen), so kann man schlichtweg niemandem vorwerfen auf der ach so schlechten Konsole zu spielen, sie hat eben ganz andere Vorteile.

Niemand ist schlechter oder besser. Schlimmer finde ich es, wenn Kunden von Publisher/Entwickler über den Tisch gezogen werden, gelogen wird, weil technische Hürden nicht gemeistert werden können, oder geschönte Screenshots/Videos veröffentlicht werden, welche auf keinen Fall dem Endprodukt entsprechen werden, was teilweise sogar so weit geht, das Bereiche des Spieles, welche im Trailer vorkommen sollen, extra im Spiel  aufgebessert werden und in dieser Qualität unmöglich im restlichen Spiel umgesetzt werden kann.

Das ist viel wichtiger als PC VS Konsole


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Dezember 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Wer alles Relevante bis ans Ende der aktuellen Konsolengeneration spielen möchte, muss alle Plattformen besitzen, sprich X1/PS4/WiiU/PC



Schon, nur wer hat dafür schon die Zeit? Als Normalsterblicher bekommt man ja im Jahr kaum die wichtigsten PC-Spiele durch. 
Die Umfrage wäre vermutlich in einem Konsolenforum auch leicht anders ausgefallen.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (17. Dezember 2014)

Hängt vor allem davon ab was man spiel und am Ende noch wie viele Titel jährlich.

Auf der WiiU interessieren mich z.B. nur ZombiU udn das kommende Zelda, nicht ausreichend Titel, damit ich mir die Konsole kaufe. Für PS4 als auch X1 gibt es für mich derzeit nicht mal 1 Spiel pro Konsole, welches mich interessiert und nicht schon auf dem PC vertreten ist, weshalb ich derzeit keine der o.g. 3 Konsolen besitze, aber spätestens ab der Hälfte ihrer Existenz oder nahe dem Ende ihrer Generation, wird es sicherlich für alle Konsolen ausreichend Titel geben, so das ich mir eine nach dem anderen kaufe, wie auch die dazugehörigen Spiele, welche ich haben möchte. Bis dahin habe ich mit dem PC ausreichend zu tun.

Somit ist für mich Zeit insofern kein Problem, zumal ich RPG Titel auch möglichst ausschließe oder innerhalb eines Jahres mich dazu entschlossen habe nur 1 RPG mit in die Liste aufzunehmen, da man ansonsten tatsächlich dem Problem verfällt, welchen du genannt hast. Daher lieber viele kleine und einige etwas längere Titel (8-20H Spielzeit pro Titel) pro Jahr und gut ist.

Wäre ich MMO Spieler, würde ich vermutlich nur am PC spielen und max 3 Titel pro Jahr kaufen, jeder eben wie er mag. Was ich damit sagen möchte, man kann mit nur 1 Konsolen bereits zu viel zu tun bekommen, oder alle besitzen und zusätzlich auf dem PC spielen und keine zeitlichen Probleme bekommen


----------



## RavionHD (20. Dezember 2014)

Im Neogaf Forum wurden ein paar Vergleichsbilder gemacht welche die Unterschiede von Metal Gear Solid V auf beiden Plattformen (PC vs. Playstation 4) gut zeigen:
NeoGAF - View Single Post - Digital Foundry Face-off: Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes PC

Paar weitere Bilder:

PC:
http://i.imgur.com/IttOkB3.jpg
Playstation 4:
http://i.imgur.com/pmfCoCB.jpg


----------



## sfc (20. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja teilweise auf unter Low, dabei läuft es am PC schon mit Mittelklasse-Hardware super.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ohne Konsole könnte ich gar nicht. Hallo NES Zeit!! O.o
Hab selbstverständlich beides!


----------



## Kinguin (20. Dezember 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ohne Konsole könnte ich gar nicht. Hallo NES Zeit!! O.o
> Hab selbstverständlich beides!



jap sehe ich ähnlich,die meisten Menschen von heute spielen eh Multiplattformer 
Verstehe gar nicht Leute,die sich krampfhaft an ihre Plattform klammern und hobbylos im Internet alles andere runtermachen ,irgendwelche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe ? 

Aber nun gut ist ne fanatisxhe Minderheit,und egal auf welcher Plattform interessiert die Mehrheit nicht,was andere machen 
Meine besten Spielerlebnisse hatte ich auf der Konsole zb die N64 oder Ps2,bereut habe ich den Kauf nie 
Auch den Pc mag ich,das basteln halt - aber erachte diese Pseudolängenvergleiche sowie Rassentrennung als unreif
Vermisse irgendwo den Begriff Gamer


----------



## Gripschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Sign.

Ich Spiel jetzt bald wieder ps2 sobald ich den Lüfter gewechselt hab.

Paar Klassiker müssen wieder sein.

Xbox 360 und PS3 hab Ich beide hier. Mit der 360 zock Ich mit Freunden mal, die PS3 ist ein genialer Mediaplayer für mich.


----------



## Amon (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich zocke auch auf beiden Systemen, kommt halt auf die Spiele an. Ich habe hier die PS1, PS2 und PS3 rum stehen und dazu noch meinen Rechner.


----------



## rackcity (21. Dezember 2014)

PS1,Ps2,Ps3.

genutzt wird aber eigentlich nur der PC. paar oldschool spiele auf der ps1/2 natürlich. die Ps3 habe ich aber schon lange nicht wirklich benutzt.

frage mich gerade, wieso ich sie damals eigentlich gekauft habe zu release.. um 2014 gta 5 auf der ps3 im singleplayer durchzudaddeln?


----------



## Exception (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab sie damals gekauft um GTA 4 zu spielen. PC Release  war ja immer erst viel später. 

Bei mir sammeln  sich viele Konsolen,  Atari VCS 2600  (Vader),  Sega  Master System,  MegaDrive,  Dreamcast. Zwei Gamecubes,  ne Wii,  ne Wii U, XBox 360E,  PS1 Urmodell,  PS One,  PS2 groß 2mal,  eine davon mit Matrix, und die PS3 Fat.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2014)

PC. Wegen GloriousPCGamingMasterRace. Und weil der PC mehr kann als die Konsole. Letzte eigene Konsole war noch PS1, damals hatte die ihre Vorteile noch. Mittlerweile haben Konsolen alle ihre Reize für mich verloren und zwar komplett. 
Da man mit dem PC auch arbeitet (content creation), hat man sowieso eine schnelle Kiste rumstehen, da muss man halt nur eine gaming-GPU statt workstation-GPU nehmen und man kann alles mit der Kiste machen. 

Ich war schon früh ein PC-Gamer und konnte damals auch schon online zocken, dann kam Blizzard und die Konsolen waren für mich unnütz. 

Ich unterstütze auch so weit es geht keine Konsolenports wenn die schlecht realisiert werden, aus Prinzip. Und baue lieber nem Kumpel nen PC zusammen (seine Teile natürlich) als ihm ein Konsolenspiel zu Weinachten zu schenken, auch aus Prinzip.


----------



## makrogame (21. Dezember 2014)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde, wenn es möglich wäre, PC und Xbox 360 auswählen.
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt, haben beide Systeme seine Vorteile.


ich bin deine meinung push@max  das wurde ich auch tun


----------



## Dellwin (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mich eher für PC und PS4 entscheiden, da mich die Titel dieser Konsole mehr reizen.


----------



## McRoll (23. Dezember 2014)

Finde es immer wieder interessant, wie die alte NES - Zeit und alte Konsolen so regen Zuspruch findet.  Ich habe ein Ticken später angefangen, mein erster Kontakt mit Spielen war ein Gameboy und dann SNES -> PS1 und zwischendurch ein wenig N64 beim Kumpel. Gelegentliches Ausprobieren von PS 3 und Xbox 360 wiederum beim Kumpel lass ich mal außen vor.

Ich kann von mir nicht behaupten dass mich irgendein Spiel aus dieser Zeit unheimlich gefesselt hatte, noch habe ich besonders gute Erinnerungen an irgendeins der Spiele. Ich war praktisch sofort beim PC sobald ich die Gelegenheit dazu bekam. Bei mir wars eine Geldfrage, Stiefvater konnte/wollte mir keinen teuren PC ins Zimmer stellen, ich hab dann an seinem Aldi - PC glaube ich Magic the Gathering ausprobiert und war sofort "in". Später habe ich dann diesen PC geschenkt bekommen als er sich einen neuen gekauft hatte und spätestens ab dann war es für mich für immer gewesen mit Konsolen - auch obwohl dieser PC leistungsschwächer war als die PS 2 damals. Mein Freund, mit dem ich damals immer abhing, hat auch mit dem PC angefangen und Konsolen vernachlässigt. Das war ohne Absprache, kam irgendwie von selbst.

Im Gegensatz zu Konsole hab ich dagegen eine Menge Titel auf dem PC an die ich mich noch lange erinnern werde, Total Annihilation, Supreme Commander, Half Life 1+2, Homeworld 1+2, Unreal Tournament, Baldur's Gate, Dungeon Keeper, WoW hat mich damals lange gehalten weil's mein erstes MMO war und danach war ich fast durchgehend 5 Jahre lang bei Eve Online unterwegs.

Immer wieder mal was von Konsolen - Exclusives mitbekommen, aber nichts davon hat bei mir Interesse erweckt.

Bin anscheinend anders gepolt


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

Hey, Du bist offenbar genauso gepolt wie ich... Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Dgx (27. Dezember 2014)

Definitic PC!!


----------



## Dennis07 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe einen ziemlich starken PC und eine PS4. Irgendwie macht mir das Spuelen an der Konsole einfach mehr Spaß. Allerdings spiele ich einige Spiele am PC, z.b. WoW und CS:GO. Das Gute am PC ist einfach, dass man keys verdammt günstig bekommt


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, habs gestern der Gemütlichkeit zu Liebe probiert: PC an TV geklemmt --> Grid Autosport angeschmissen & siehe da, schlieren, schlieren & nochmals schlieren hahah 

Nein, so extrem ist es nicht, aber der Unterschied ist doch sehr extrem im vergleich zum Monitor.

Nun, was gäbe es den für möglichkeiten, den PC gemütlich & ohne Bildqualiverlust zu zocken?


----------



## Kinguin (30. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habs gestern der Gemütlichkeit zu Liebe probiert: PC an TV geklemmt --> Grid Autosport angeschmissen & siehe da, schlieren, schlieren & nochmals schlieren hahah
> 
> Nein, so extrem ist es nicht, aber der Unterschied ist doch sehr extrem im vergleich zum Monitor.
> 
> Nun, was gäbe es den für möglichkeiten, den PC gemütlich & ohne Bildqualiverlust zu zocken?



Denke mal ist ein Einstellungsproblem 
Paar Möglichkeiten :
Schalte Vsync an und aus, also probiert es mit beiden (hat in der Vergangenheit schon geholfen)
Ansonsten vllt mal unter den TV Einstellungen den Modus wechseln, manche TVs haben sowas wie einen Pc btw Game Modus

Sicher bin ich mir nicht,vllt weiß es irgendwer besser ^^
Welchen TV hast du eig ?

PS: warte mal du meinst es jetzt mit schlieren, ein verschwimmendes Bild oder ? Oder Tearing, letztens hat das auch irgendwer verwechselt


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Denke mal ist ein Einstellungsproblem
> Paar Möglichkeiten :
> Schalte Vsync an und aus, also probiert es mit beiden (hat in der Vergangenheit schon geholfen)
> Ansonsten vllt mal unter den TV Einstellungen den Modus wechseln, manche TVs haben sowas wie einen Pc btw Game Modus
> ...



Das mit den Einstellungen werde ich probieren. Ja, tearing! 
Habe das Gefühl dass der TV nicht wirklich 'nachkommt' 

Hab einen UE55F6510


----------



## Dellwin (31. Dezember 2014)

Für Spiele eignen sich besonders die Sony Fernseher!


----------



## amer_der_erste (31. Dezember 2014)

Naja, wollte es bloß mal getestet haben 

Finde, am Monitor zu Gamen macht schon was her.


----------



## Murdoch (31. Dezember 2014)

Grid macht am meisten auf 3 Monitoren Spaß. 

3x 65 Zoll 4k von Sony wäre aber noch geiler.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Hier ist eine sehr gute Gegenüberstellung PC vs. Konsole, die alle relevanten Punkte abdeckt. Deswegen ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Konsole den PC locker mit 8:5 schlägt. 
PC vs. Konsole - X-VERSUS-Y.EU


----------



## Dellwin (10. Januar 2015)

Eine deiner Meinung nach sehr gute Gegenüberstellung vlt. 
Ich sehe die ersten zwei Punkte z. B. nicht pro Konsole. Das Xbox One /360 Gamepad funktioniert perfekt am Rechner, ansonsten gibt's noch gute Alternativen von Logitech. 

Und was die Abstürze angeht, ich müsste lange überlegen, um zu gucken, welches Game bei mir abgestürzt ist als Letztes. 

Soviel zur Häufigkeit.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Hier ist eine sehr gute Gegenüberstellung PC vs. Konsole, die alle relevanten Punkte abdeckt. Deswegen ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Konsole den PC locker mit 8:5 schlägt.
> PC vs. Konsole - X-VERSUS-Y.EU



LOL, dann kann ich im Grunde genauso kontern:
PC statt Xbox One, PS4 oder Wii U: 13 Gründe dafür, dass sich der Kauf eines PC noch lohnt - PC statt Xbox One, PS4 oder Wii U - 13 Gründe für den Kauf eines PC - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Vor Allem da die meisten Punkte in Deinem Link eher Pro PC als Konsole wären.


----------



## Taikido (10. Januar 2015)

bei mir neulich.
beim installieren von gw2.Installation fehlgeschlagen...hmm.einfach neu gestartet und dann ging es.etwas nervig aber ok.Dann 10min Installationsdauer....Und danach fängt er erstma an patches laden,...
auf ps4 zum beispiel Installierst wesentlich größere games in ner Minute und der patch fängt schon an zu laden während der Installation...


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Das tun Steam/Origin/Uplay aber auch.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

Der Sinn dieses Thread wird irgendwie schon lange verfehlt - was für einen besser ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.hier ging's ja auch bloß darum, was man persönlich bevorzugt 
Die einzelnen Vor und Nachteile kann jeder anders gewichten 
Ich sehe auch nicht ein, warum man unbedingt nur entweder oder haben kann

Viele Menschen zocken auf Laptops bzw Standard Mediamarkt PCs, sind auch PcGamer (und wenn sie auch nur F2P Spiele spielen)
Haben aber bestimmt auch die ein oder andere Konsole zuhause stehen


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Naja, wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, und _ein wenig_ über den Tellerrand gucken kann, dann wird man einsehen dass eine Konsole zum Spielen besser ist.
Gibt es am PC eine Grafikkarte, eine CPU, etc., die sich in 13 Monaten _über 19 Millionen mal_ verkauft? Nein.
Bei den Spielen verhält es sich ja genau gleich. Der PC hat ab und zu mal nen Titel der sich gut verkauft, aber kein Vergleich zu den Konsolen.
Verkaufszahlen machen ein System zwar nicht direkt besser, aber es zeigt eben sehr gut dass die meisten Leute den PC nicht wollen.
Die wollen nicht ständig Probleme haben mit Hard/Software, rumbasteln, Bluescreens, aufrüsten (und alte Teile wieder loswerden), Anforderungen usw.

Eine Konsole kauft man, stellt man hin, genießt die Spiele, und wenn ne neue Gen erscheint, verkauft man die alte und es geht weiter.
Beim PC muss man für echt tolle High-End-Grafik ständig neue Hardware kaufen, und alles darunter zahlt sich einfach nicht aus.
Die Unterschiede sind zu gering, und der PC bekommt keine exklusiven AAA-Titel mehr. Irgendwann sieht das jeder PC-Fan ein, so wie hier:
Nix: PC-Spieler wechseln zur Konsole â€¢ Eurogamer.de
Warum ich ein Konsolenspieler wurde | DeathMetalMods
ich habe es satt ... da gibt man 200 Euro für eine Grafikkarte aus,  übertaktet seinen Prozessor um 66% und nach knapp 14 Monaten kann man  sich wieder nen Finanzierungsplan für die nächste Anschaffung erstellen


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, und _ein wenig_ über den Tellerrand gucken kann, dann wird man einsehen dass eine Konsole zum Spielen besser ist.
> Gibt es am PC eine Grafikkarte, eine CPU, etc., die sich in 13 Monaten _über 19 Millionen mal_ verkauft? Nein.



Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung was über den Tellerrand gucken bedeutet. Ansonsten wäre dir vielleicht aufgefallen das man am PC nicht viele Jahre auf neue Hardware warten muss und sich deshalb die Verkaufszahlen viel stärker aufsplitten. 

Den restlichen Blödsinn hast du hier schon 100 mal gepostet und ich glaube den Müll will keiner mehr lesen.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Finde ich toll dass zwei von Deinen Quellen 7 bzw. 6 Jahre alt sind.

Wer wo spielen will darf ja wohl selber bestimmen, wer in den Genuss der bestmöglichen Grafik, der besten Bildqualität, hohen Frames, Mods und der sonstigen Vorteile eines Spiele PC's kommen will (ja mit solchen Dingern kann man tatsächlich auch viel mehr machen als nur spielen!) der kommt um einen Gaming PC nicht rum.
Und bei einiges Genres (Strategie, Mobas, MMORPG's usw. usf.) sowieso.

Dass der PC als Spieleplattform auch beliebter wird sieht man auch gut an der immer steigenden Zahl der aktiven Steam/Origin/Uplay User, allein Steam hat mittlerweile knapp unter 110 Millionen *aktive* User.

Und wer ~500 Euro ausgibt bekommt auch einen Spiele PC der besser performt und die bessere Grafik/Bildrate hat als eine Konsole und genießt die sonstigen obigen Vorteile eines Spiele PC's und spart bei den Onlinekosten und den Spielen.
Wer das bestmögliche Erlebnis haben will kauft sich einfach alles, einen guten Spiele PC für Multiplattformtitel und deren Exklusivtitel und Konsolen für deren Exklusive, ich werde auch bald in den Genuss von WiiU Spielen kommen und freu mich irrsinnig auf das bald erscheinende Zelda welches mit ganz anderen Sachen punktet und eine gänzlich andere Qualität hat in Sachen Story und co.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Leider hast du es immer noch nicht verstanden. Niemand kauft einen PC für 500€, nur um ein paar fps über einer PS4 zu sein.
Einen PC kaufen die meisten, eben weil sie _deutlich_ besser sein wollen als die Konsolen. Und da muss man ne Menge Geld reinstecken, wo alleine die Grafikkarte mehr kostet als ne PS4+Controller etc.
Und um den aktuell zu halten, musst du _noch mehr_ Geld reinstecken, und zwar jährlich. Das bestätigen die PC-User in meinen Links zu 100%.

Wieviele User der PC hat, und ob die aktiv sind, ist völlig wumpe. Die Investoren und die Publisher schauen nur auf die Spiele-Verkaufszahlen in den ersten 1-12 Monaten.
Und da versagt der PC immer wieder erbärmlich, überhaupt wenn es mit einer Konsole verglichen wird.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Finde ich toll dass zwei von Deinen Quellen 7 bzw. 6 Jahre alt sind.



Ich hatte mir gar nicht die Mühe gemacht die Links anzuklicken. Da wäre mir ja glatt ein Lacher entgangen.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Mann muss nicht jährlich aufrüsten, das ist falsch!

In einem Konsolenzyklus (~8 Jahre) musst Du vielleicht 2 mal aufrüsten und bist trotzdem in technischer Hinsicht viel besser dabei, im Endeffekt gleicht sich das aufgrund der niedrigen Spielpreise und der fehlenden Onlinekosten preistechnisch absolut aus, ja es ist sogar billiger!
Eine mehr als 4 Jahre alte GTX 580 ist deutlich stärker als die GPU welche in der Playstation 4 verbaut ist und sie performt selbst heute noch sehr viel besser als die Playstation 4 GPU, aber wenn Du nur trotzdem mit einer sehr guten Grafik spielen willst (ja natürlich nicht immer Ultra mit 4 MSAA!) dann reicht eine ~130 Euro Grafikkarte absolut aus (Beispiel R9 270X).

In 8 Jahren zahlen High End PC Spieler (Jene die 300 Euro und mehr nur für die GPU ausgeben) vielleicht ~500 Euro mehr aus als der Konsolenspieler, genießt dabei aber Topgrafik, Top Bildqualität, Mods, sehr hohe Frames und die sonstigen Vorteile eines Spiele PC's, und ~500 Euro für 8 Jahre ist für ein Hobby ja wohl bitte nichts, man kann ja auch den günstigen Weg nehmen und eine Mittelklassekarte bzw. CPU kaufen (bestes P/L Verhältnis) und ist in technischer Hinsicht trotzdem viel besser und zahlt in diesen 8 Jahren vermutlich sogar weniger als ein Konsolenspieler (der in diesen 8 Jahren allein ~400 Euro an Onlinekosten zahlen muss...).

Die Verkaufszahlen sind auf dem PC auch überaus zufriedenstellend, sonst würde darauf ja keine Spiele erscheinen und Multiplattformtechnisch würde es wie die WiiU enden.
Allein bei Ubisoft war der PC im letzten Quartal die zweitstärkste Plattform.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Das sind auch keine Quellen, sondern direkte User-Meinungen 
Alleine hier im PCGH-Forum gibt es mehr als genug Leute, die mit der PS4 auf Konsolen umgestiegen sind, eben weil sie keinen Bock mehr aufs Aufrüsten und Frickeln haben.
Aber man kann sich halt alles so zurechtbiegen wie man will. 

@ RavionHD
Völliger Blödsinn was du wieder mal schreibst. In den Spielen in 2 Jahren wird deine olle GTX 970 keine 30fps mehr schaffen auf Ultra, und du darfst schon wieder aufrüsten. Deine CPU wird dann auch zu schwach sein - also neues Board, neue CPU. Wieder gleich mal 400-500€ weg. Und in den nächsten 2 Jahren das Gleiche nochmal. 500€ mehr als bei den Konsolen zahlst du beim PC schon pro Jahr, oder alle zwei Jahre, wenn du immer 60fps haben willst. Das was du da beschreibst ist vielleicht ein Casual-Gamer der nur WoW, LoL oder so Zeugs zockt, aber für das reicht auch ein uraltes Notebook noch aus.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Viele im Forum haben neben einem guten Spiele PC auch eine Konsole, sie genießen die Multiplattformspiele meistens auf dem PC (da bessere Grafik, Bildqualität, Frames, Mods) und deren Exklusive und genießen auch die guten Exklusivtitel auf der Konsole, so ist es auch gut.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Für die geringen Mini-Unterschiede zahlt sich ein Spiele-PC doch gar nicht aus. Ein Gaming PC würde sich dann auszahlen, wenn regelmäßig Games mit Crysis-Grafik erscheinen würden, aber das ist halt nicht der Fall. Die Pixelzähler und fps-Fanatiker kannst du insgesamt als vernachlässigbar abtun, da kein vernünftiger Mensch nur für höhere Auflösung und bissl mehr fps gleich mehrere hundert Euro ausgibt. Darum ist die PS4 ja so erfolgreich. 19 Millionen in 13 Monaten. Bestverkaufte Konsole aller Zeiten. Das zeigt was die Leute wollen. Eine Gaming-Maschine mit guten P/L-Verhältnis und tollen Games, und keinen 1500€ PC mit Mini-Grafik-Unterschieden und ständiger Frickelarbeit!


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

1500 Euro Mini Unterschied? Ja klar. 

Pixelzähler und FPS Fanatiker? 

PC Spieler spielen nur ungern mit niedrigen Frames, verwaschen und mit Kantenflimmern.
Und wie gesagt, für den *gleichen* Preis einer Konsole kann man diese Vorteile genießen, wenn auch nicht in dem Umfang eines teureren PC's, aber nochmal ein sehr ordentlich Stück besser als auf der Konsole.

Frickelarbeit ist nicht vorhanden, die jeweiligen Spieleplattformen pflegen die Spiele (Patchfunktion, Repairfunktion...) und GFE und AMD Evolved laden und installieren die neuesten Treiber automatisch, nicht schwerer wie einen Patch auf der Konsole installieren.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Frickelarbeit ist nicht vorhanden? 
Deine ewigen Verharmlosungen kannst du dir echt sparen, was man am PC (regelmäßig) für Probleme hat, zeigt alleine dieser Foren-Abnschnitt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218

Egal ob Spiele oder Hardware - hier liest man jeden Tag ca. 20 neue Themen mit Problemen - und die User sind keine DAU's, sondern Stammuser auf PCGH..


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Ist ja nicht so als würde die Konsolen nach Firmware und co. auch keine Probleme haben?

In Konsolenforen beklagen sich genauso viele Leute über technische Probleme, sei es Laufwerk, Überhitzung oder Ähnliches.

Ein Freund von mir hat seine Playstation 4 eintauschen müssen weil sie keine BluRays mehr abspielen konnte, Probleme gibt es überall.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> PC Spieler spielen nur ungern mit niedrigen Frames, verwaschen und mit Kantenflimmern..



Das ist falsch, der Mehrheit der Pc Spieler ist es egal ,änder das in Pc Enthusiasten



RavionHD schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, für den *gleichen* Preis einer Konsole kann man diese Vorteile genießen, wenn auch nicht in dem Umfang eines teureren PC's, aber nochmal ein sehr ordentlich Stück besser als auf der Konsole.
> .



Eine Ps4 kostet als Konsole (ohne Controller)  so gesehen nur noch ca 300€ ,einen Pc im selben Preisrahmen zu bauen mit der Leistung, Kühlung und Dingen wie ein Blueray Laufwerk ist ziemlich unmöglich 
Mit einem solchen Pc kann man auch Mods im Regelfall vergessen, und wenn dann nur bei älteren Titel, die zudem auch nicht immer alle auf dem aktuellen Betriebssystem einwandfrei laufen 
Und was die Vorteile durch Steampreise/OnlineGaming betrifft, ist zu individuell und daher nicht allgemein gültig, was günstiger ist
Und dann stellt sich hier die Frage, warum soll ich mir einen solchen Pc zusammenbauen ? Nur um besser zu sein als die Konsolen ? manche Menschen haben Wichtigeres zu tun
Pc exklusives laufen überwiegend auf einem Toaster und die meisten haben ja schon einen Laptop zuhause btw einen OfficePc,auf dem mit Glück viele Spielekracher wie LoL und Co laufen 
Das Steam wächst ist keine Frage, aber da sind auch viele Gelegenheitsspieler dabei und auch viele Leute mit Konsole, da bin ich mir sicher 

@ TheMiz

Wie bereits gesagt jeder soll seinem Hobby nachgeben, wenn du dich über die PcMasterrace Fanboys lustig machen willst tue dies, aber Pc Spieler generell würde ich mit dieser Witzfigurenbande nicht in einem Topf stecken, schon gar nicht alle Enthusiasten
Hier gibt es viele, die nur ihren Hobbys nachgehen und das ist voll ok -Fanatiker würde ich diese aber nicht nennen ...auch ich kenne die Vorteile von guter Bildqualität und hohen fps Zählen, ein Muss ist das nicht, aber ich nehme es gerne mit
Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, was deine Aussagen sollen ,du machst im Grunde das Gleiche wie dieser unreife Haufen ,nur aus einer anderen Richtung ....


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Leider hast du es immer noch nicht verstanden. Niemand kauft einen PC für 500€, nur um ein paar fps über einer PS4 zu sein.
> Einen PC kaufen die meisten, eben weil sie _deutlich_ besser sein wollen als die Konsolen. Und da muss man ne Menge Geld reinstecken, wo alleine die Grafikkarte mehr kostet als ne PS4+Controller etc.
> Und um den aktuell zu halten, musst du _noch mehr_ Geld reinstecken, und zwar jährlich. Das bestätigen die PC-User in meinen Links zu 100%.



Ich habe einen PC, weil mich die Spiele dort mehr interessieren. Dass deine Aussage sowieso Quatsch ist, sollte u.a. der durchschnittliche Steam-PC belegen. 

Und abseits davon: Manche Leute kaufen sich auch einen Sportwagen, obwohl der auf der Landstraße auch nur 100 fahren darf. Was Leute mit ihrem Geld machen und warum es ihnen Spaß macht sollte ihre Sache sein. Wer auf den schrecklichen, teuren und mit Fehlern behafteten PC keine Lust hat, hat doch eh schon eine Konsole. Was genau willst du hier eigentlich erreichen?


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Was sollte ich erreichen wollen? Der Thread heisst "PC vs. Konsole" und ich schreibe meine Meinung. Nämlich dass eine Konsole zum Zocken besser ist.
Wenn dich die Spiele am PC mehr interessieren, dann akzeptiere ich das. Aber akzeptiere du auch die Meinung anderer...


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

@Kinguin
Es geht hier um einen Vergleich, weil er meinte PCGaming sei so teuer weil man jährlich Unmengen an Geld reinstecken muss, mit der Rechnung zeige ich ihm dass das so nicht ist und dass man nicht nur das bessere Gesamtsystem bekommt sondern auch billiger wegkommt *auf Dauer.
*BTW ziehe ich bei einer R9 290 beispielsweise auch nicht 100 Euro ab weil da 4 Spiele drin sind...


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Was sollte ich erreichen wollen? Der Thread heisst "PC vs. Konsole" und ich schreibe meine Meinung. Nämlich dass eine Konsole zum Zocken besser ist.
> Wenn dich die Spiele am PC mehr interessieren, dann akzeptiere ich das. Aber akzeptiere du auch die Meinung anderer...



Das Problem ist, dass du krampfhaft versuchst deine Meinung als eine objektive hinzustellen und jeden Strohhalm ergreifst, um den PC zu diffamieren. 

Dabei verwendest du teils fragwürdige Argumente, um zu versuchen deine "Meinung" zu beweisen. Wozu der ganze Stress? Akzeptiere doch einfach die Entscheidung anderer.  

Das gleiche gilt übrigens für RavionHD.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> Es geht hier um einen Vergleich, weil er meinte PCGaming sei so teuer weil man jährlich Unmengen an Geld reinstecken muss, mit der Rechnung zeige ich ihm dass das so nicht ist und dass man nicht nur das bessere Gesamtsystem bekommt sondern auch billiger wegkommt *auf Dauer.
> *



Für das bessere Gesamtsystem muss ich aber schon deutlich mehr hinlegen als 300€ um einen wirklichen Unterschied zu sehen
Und warum soll ich mir als Pc Enthusiast gute Hardware zulegen und darauf dann 7Jahre sitzen bleiben ?nur um Konsolen überlegen zu sein ?
Die meisten haben dich sowieso schon einen ArbeitsPc zuhause, Löwenanteil Laptops - eine Konsole ist da eigentlich eine ideale Ergänzung für viele 

Natürlich stimmt es ,dass man nicht Unmengen investieren muss, man muss überhaupt nicht aufrüsten alle 2 Jahre
Das auf Dauer günstiger stimmt aber nicht unbedingt und immer ,wie gesagt P/L ist recht individuell


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

PC-Gaming ist ein Fass ohne Boden, das sagen sogar eingefleischte PC-Spieler selbst.
Hier wieder ein Beispiel von einem GIGA-Redakteur - das Video ist von 2007 weil es eben heute keine GIGA mehr gibt im TV, die Meinung ist trotzdem noch heute aktuell.
Giga 360 18.07.2007 - YouTube

Er sagt es genau richtig: Ein Gaming-PC lohnt nicht, weil man eben zu viel Geld reinstecken muss, um up-to-date zu bleiben.
Wenn man einen PC hat, und den dann 3-4 Jahre gar nicht aufrüstet, bleibt der technisch genauso stehen wie eine Konsole, also hat Null Sinn.
Spiele kann man auf Konsole verkaufen - am PC nicht. Außerdem gibt es auch auf Konsolen regelmäßig Angebote. Somit sind die Spielepreise erübrigt.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Für das bessere Gesamtsystem muss ich aber schon deutlich mehr hinlegen als 300€ um einen wirklichen Unterschied zu sehen
> Und warum soll ich mir als Pc Enthusiast gute Hardware zulegen und darauf dann 7Jahre sitzen bleiben ?nur um Konsolen überlegen zu sein ?
> Die meisten haben dich sowieso schon einen ArbeitsPc zuhause, Löwenanteil Laptops - eine Konsole ist da eigentlich eine ideale Ergänzung für viele
> 
> ...



Nochmal für Dich und @TheMiz:


> In einem Konsolenzyklus (~8 Jahre) musst Du vielleicht 2 mal aufrüsten und bist trotzdem in technischer Hinsicht viel besser dabei, im Endeffekt gleicht sich das aufgrund der niedrigen Spielpreise und der fehlenden Onlinekosten preistechnisch absolut aus, ja es ist sogar billiger!
> Eine mehr als 4 Jahre alte GTX 580 ist deutlich stärker als die GPU welche in der Playstation 4 verbaut ist und sie performt selbst heute noch sehr viel besser als die Playstation 4 GPU, aber wenn Du nur trotzdem mit einer sehr guten Grafik spielen willst (ja natürlich nicht immer Ultra mit 4 MSAA!) dann reicht eine ~130 Euro Grafikkarte absolut aus (Beispiel R9 270X).
> 
> In 8 Jahren zahlen High End PC Spieler (Jene die 300 Euro und mehr nur für die GPU ausgeben) vielleicht ~500 Euro mehr aus als der Konsolenspieler, genießt dabei aber Topgrafik, Top Bildqualität, Mods, sehr hohe Frames und die sonstigen Vorteile eines Spiele PC's, und ~500 Euro für 8 Jahre ist für ein Hobby ja wohl bitte nichts, man kann ja auch den günstigen Weg nehmen und eine Mittelklassekarte bzw. CPU kaufen (bestes P/L Verhältnis) und ist in technischer Hinsicht trotzdem viel besser und zahlt in diesen 8 Jahren vermutlich sogar weniger als ein Konsolenspieler (der in diesen 8 Jahren allein ~400 Euro an Onlinekosten zahlen muss...).



Aber ja, P/L ist individuell.

@TheMiz

Deine "Quelle" ist fast 8 Jahre alt.

Hier wenn schon von Giga dann was Neues:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28DN7Sp0uTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und nein, was Software und co. angeht sind die Preise dank Sales und Keys extrem günstig und kein Vergleich zu den Konsolen.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dich und @TheMiz:
> .



Du musst mir nix erklären, ich habe grade selbst gesagt, dass man nicht aufrüsten muss doch warum soll ich noch 7 Jahre mit einer gtx 580 als Pcler rumgurken ?
Nur um paar mehr Frames als die Konsolen zu haben ?
Warum soll ich mit überhaupt damit verfassen und einen solchen Pc bauen? von der gtx 580 limitiert oft der Vram bei den Modus, auch bei der GPU muss ich irgendwann kämpfen...
Und zu Online Gaming wie bereits gesagt, man zahlt nicht nur 5€ fürs OnlineGaming man hat Zugang zu Demos,2 gratis Titel im Monat (eig 6)und halt noch Rabatte
Ich bin auch nicht auf TheMiz Seite falls du das mal gelesen hättest, doch im Grunde macht er das Gleiche wie du, nur aus einer anderen Richtung


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich die PS3 damals nach einem Jahr für 349€ gekauft, und hatte 40 Spiele dafür.
Jedes Spiel hat er nach dem Durchspielen wieder verkauft, und somit pro Spiel nur ~5-10€ bezahlt = 200-400€
Die PS3 hat er zum Start der PS4 an einen Kumpel verkauft - der hat ihm ~180€ dafür gegeben.

Somit hat mein Kumpel für 6-7 Jahre nur 170€ (PS3) und 200-400€ für Spiele bezahlt.

Du (*RavionHD*) hast alleine mit deiner alten  Grafikkarte ~300€ Verlust gemacht, das hab ich hier im Forum gesehen.
Du hast gerade mal 80€ oder so für deine alte HD7970 bekommen - das habe ich im Verkaufs-Thread gesehen 
Und bezahlt hast du damals um die 300€  Also *NUR* mit der alten Grafikkarte hast du knapp 300€ Verlust gemacht. 
Wenn man nun deine GTX 970 dazunimmt, für die du erneut 350€ bezahlt hast, hast du alleine mit Grafikkarten schon mehr als 600€ bezahlt.
Da sind Mainboard, CPU, RAM, Maus/Tastatur, Laufwerke, Controller, Gehäuse, Netzteil usw. noch gar nicht enthalten.

Insgesamt zahlst du bei einem PC so viel drauf, das ist einfach ein Fass ohne Boden. Und das weisst du selber genau, nur versuchst du es immer irgendwie zu rechtfertigen.
Aber da gibt es nichts zu rechtfertigen. Du bezahlst eben nen Haufen mehr. Wenn es _*DIR*_ das wert ist, spricht ja nichts dagegen, aber mir wäre es das niemals wert,
weil eben am PC nur Konsolenports erscheinen, oder so Zeugs wie LoL, WoW usw. Aber für solche Games braucht man keine GTX 970, sondern da hätte deine alte Graka gereicht.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Erstmal habe ich meine *HD7870* verkauft für 80 Euro, damals für 180 Euro gekauft.
Und habe für die GTX 970 damit ~250 Euro gezahlt, wie schlimm nach über 2 Jahren...

Spiele verkaufen kann man natürlich auch, aber dann hat man sie nicht mehr, genauso kann man auf der Playstation 4 keine Playstation 3 Spiele mehr spielen (außer für 15 Euro monatlich per Stream - also 180 Euro im Jahr!), auf dem PC gibt es selbst Spiele die nur ein Jahr alt sind fast immer für unter 10 Euro.

Preisleistungstechnisch ist man mit einem PC den man 2 mal aufrüstet in einem Konsolenzyklus und dabei in der technischen Mittelklasse bleibt (was immer noch deutlich besser ist als Konsole) *besser *dran!
Wer mehr zahlt, zahlt für 8 Jahre vll. ~500 Euro mehr und genießt dabei das Beste von PCGaming, und zwar die beste Grafik, die beste Bildqualität, hohe Frames, High End Mods usw. usf!


----------



## _VFB_ (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich die PS3 damals nach einem Jahr für 349€ gekauft, und hatte 40 Spiele dafür.
> Jedes Spiel hat er nach dem Durchspielen wieder verkauft, und somit pro Spiel nur ~5-10€ bezahlt = 200-400€
> Die PS3 hat er zum Start der PS4 an einen Kumpel verkauft - der hat ihm ~180€ dafür gegeben.
> 
> Somit hat mein Kumpel für 6-7 Jahre nur 170€ (PS3) und 200-400€ für Spiele bezahlt.



Du hast die Gebühr zum Onlinespielen vergessen


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Bei deinem tollen Bild sind die Aufrüstkosten gar nicht enthalten, nur einmalig 650$ für den PC 
Wie immer kannst du deine eigenen Quellen nicht richtig interpretieren.

Du hast also *NUR* für die Grafikkarte 250€ bezahlt in 2 Jahren (!) - mein Kumpel hat mit den 250€ seine gesamte Hardware (PS3) UND noch ~10 Spiele bezahlt (für 6-7 Jahre)

Du bezahlst also in nur 2 Jahren mehr als mein Kumpel in 6-7 Jahren, und das NUR für EINE Grafikkarte  Wenn dir das nicht auffällt, dann tuts mir leid.
Und bekommen dafür tust du ~40fps in AC Unity  in 1080p

Da ist es kein Wunder dass die PS4 mit 19 Millionen verkauften Konsolen in 13 Monaten so abgeht. PC ist einfach zu teuer, und lohnt nicht.



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Du hast die Gebühr zum Onlinespielen vergessen


Gab es bei der PS3 noch nicht  - HA HA ! Owned by the Miz


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Bei deinem tollen Bild sind die Aufrüstkosten gar nicht enthalten, nur einmalig 650$ für den PC
> Wie immer kannst du deine eigenen Quellen nicht richtig interpretieren.
> 
> Du hast also *NUR* für die Grafikkarte 250€ bezahlt in 2 Jahren (!) - mein Kumpel hat mit den 250€ seine gesamte Hardware (PS3) UND noch ~10 Spiele bezahlt (für 6-7 Jahre)
> ...



Dann rechne bei meinem Bild einfach 1000 Euro hinzu, ok?
Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass Du das machst.

Und Unity läuft bei mir in ~50 Frames im Schnitt in 1080P, @max und 2 MSAA während es auf der Playstation 4 in ~24 Frames, 900P und Medium läuft.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Dass du beim PC immer Frames dazu gibts, und bei den Konsolen abziehst, ist ja schon bekannt.

Bei dir läuft AC Unity in High und 1080p mit 40fps im Durchschnitt, und du hast Einbrüche auf unter 30 (so viel zu deinem Avatar )
Auf der PS4 läuft es in 900p, Medium/High/ und meistens 30fps. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass deine GPU mehr kostet als eine ganze PS4+Zubehör.

Für einen Mini-Unterschied zahlst du also mehr als das Doppelte drauf. Jetzt weisst du auch warum die PS4 die beliebteste Konsole aller Zeiten ist.
Weil die Mehrheit keinen Mehrwert in einem PC sieht.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Bitte was?
Ich habe keinen einzigen Einbruch auf unter 40, meine Minimumframes sind 40, im Schnitt sind es 50, und das Spiel läuft in @max und 2 MSAA, nicht High.

Die Playstation 4 Version ruckelt mit im Schnitt ~24 und 900P in @Medium.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ReSNdhmZ0hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und meine GPU kostet ~320 Euro, die Playstation 4 400 Euro, aber Unity ist selbst mit einem 500 Euro PC deutlich besser spielbar als auf der Playstation 4.

"Mini Unterschied", ich steh halt nicht auf Unschärfe, Kantenflimmern, niedrige Frames, fransige Schatten und co.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Januar 2015)

& was ist eigentlich mit der Xbox One?


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> . PC ist einfach zu teuer, und lohnt nicht.
> :



Naja schon bevor der Pc den Aufschwung hatte ,bin ich auf den Pc gewechselt von der Ps2 (2008) so
Hatte anfangs nur eine gt7600,mein erster Pc hatte aber eine gtx 460,jetzt habe ich auf eine gtx 970 aufgerüstet.das es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt würde ich nicht sagen
Es ist halt ein Enthusiasten Hobby klar, aber das Gefrickel sowie der Mehrwert auf Bildqualität und mehr fps (darin investiert man primär )macht dies halt aus 
Auch ein Skyrim wird durch Mods ein super Spiel
Daher solltest du nicht den Pc nur schlecht reden 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Preisleistungstechnisch ist man mit einem PC den man 2 mal aufrüstet in einem Konsolenzyklus und dabei in der technischen Mittelklasse bleibt (was immer noch deutlich besser ist als Konsole) *besser *dran!
> Wer mehr zahlt, zahlt für 8 Jahre vll. ~500 Euro mehr und genießt dabei das Beste von PCGaming, und zwar die beste Grafik, die beste Bildqualität, hohe Frames, High End Mods usw. usf!



Nein wenn man immer nur in der Mittelklasse alle 2 Jahre bleibt kann nicht immer auf Ultra mit 60fps spielen oder auf 4k...wenn du dir jetzt 2 gtx 970 holen würdest könntest du das aber zb
Und dann ist wieder die Frage wem dieser Betrag mehr das Geld wert ist - du sagst selbst P/L ist individuell und dann ist man doch besser dran ?

PS: das dein Pc mehr schafft als eine Ps4 ist logisch, deine GPU kostet auch mehr als die Ps4 ohne Kram und du ist dazu noch aktueller
Wenn dir das das wert ist, gut ist aber du solltest mal aufhören andere Gamer zu beleidigen oder auf sie herabzusehen


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD verlinkt ein Video von der Release-Version, ohne Patches & Verbesserungen 
Self-Owning at its best.

Außerdem würde ich AC Unity sogar lieber auf der PS3 zocken als am PC.
Denn wenn ich 350€ _*NUR*_ für ne GPU bezahlen müsste, und dann habe ich 40 frames mit Einbrüchen auf unter 30fps (bei der Notre Dame z.B.), würde ich mein Geld zurück verlangen


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Mit dem zweimaligem Wechseln ist man auch nicht immer in Ultra und 60 Frames, aber in Ultra und ~40 Frames bzw. kann es so einstellen wie man möchte, eventuell High und 60 Frames, Ultar und weniger usw. usf.

Auf dem PC hat man glücklicherweise die Wahl.

@TheMiz

Wie Du vielleicht siehst ist das Video mit Patch 4.

Also dem neuesten Patch.



Und nochmal für Dich, Notre Dame fallen die Frames maximal auf 41/42 und nicht auf 30...


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Gab schon einen neuen Patch in 2015 für Konsolen.

Und zu deinem "Runterschrauben für 60fps" - dafür bezahlt man 350€ nur für eine Grafikkarte? Damit man dann erst wieder alles runterdrehen muss?
Genau das ist das Übel des PCs. Man bezahlt nen Haufen Geld, und muss dann erst alles zurückdrehen. 

Wenn ich ne GPU für 350€ kaufe, dann muss die die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ALLES auf Ultra und festgenagelten 60fps schaffen!
Aber du musst schon nach dem ersten oder zweiten Spiel alles runterdrehen


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Weil die Mehrheit keinen Mehrwert in einem PC sieht.



Und nimmt das dem Enthusiasten-Hobby jetzt die Existenzberechtigung?


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Gab schon einen neuen Patch in 2015 für Konsolen.
> 
> Und zu deinem "Runterschrauben für 60fps" - dafür bezahlt man 350€ nur für eine Grafikkarte? Damit man dann erst wieder alles runterdrehen muss?
> Genau das ist das Übel des PCs. Man bezahlt nen Haufen Geld, und muss dann erst alles zurückdrehen.
> ...



Nein gibt es nicht, der neueste ist 1.4!

Und nein, damit meine ich Mittelklasse PC's wie beispielsweise eine R9 270X, da stellt man auf High und hat dafür 60 Frames oder auf Ultra und nur 40, wie man selber möchte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne GPU für 350€ kaufe, dann muss die die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ALLES auf Ultra und festgenagelten 60fps schaffen!
> Aber du musst schon nach dem ersten oder zweiten Spiel alles runterdrehen




Habe selbst einen gehobenen Mainstream PC, finde es aber schade dass man mit einer TOP aktuellen Graka nicht unbedingt alles mit 60 FPS auf ULTRA zocken kann..


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Mit einer R9 270X hat man auf High keine festgenagelten 60fps, sondern wieder nur schwankenden fps-Mist.
Für 60fps in Ultra braucht du ne R9 290X, und selbst dann hast du ab und zu Einbrüche (die zu verschmerzen sind).
Und genau darum gehts. _*WENN*_ ich schon 350€ NUR für eine GPU bezahle, dann muss die auch Leistung ohne Ende bringen, und nicht auf Ultra auf teilweise 30fps einbrechen.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mit dem zweimaligem Wechseln ist man auch nicht immer in Ultra und 60 Frames, aber in Ultra und ~40 Frames bzw. kann es so einstellen wie man möchte, eventuell High und 60 Frames, Ultar und weniger usw. usf.
> 
> Auf dem PC hat man glücklicherweise die Wahl.
> ...



Jaap man hat die Wahl, das war auch einer der Gründe warum ich damals den Pc gewählt habe ,aber auch Interesse halt 
Dennoch Grafik gleicht sich immer mehr an ,vollwertigen Mod Support liefern nur noch wenige Titel wirklich und man investiert aktuell in den meisten Fällen nur in Bildqualität und fps
Halt Hobbymässig  
Wer weiß wie das Ganze in 10 Jahren aussieht mit PcGaming ,genauer gesagt HighEnd Pc Gaming 

PS: wenn du schon nebenbei den Frameratentest zu Digital Country angibt, dann lügen bei den Settings nicht von der Ps4 :

Face-Off: Assassin's Creed Unity â€¢ Eurogamer.net

"In comparison, the PS4 and Xbox One releases appear to operate with environment detail set to the very high preset on the PC, while texture detail and shadow quality closely match the high setting. SSAO replaces HBAO+, while tessellation is completely absent. Anti-aliasing also appears to be a close match for FXAA, displaying similar blurring characteristics and edge-smoothing properties.

These settings are not an exact match for the PC game, though: certain elements are improved or downgraded slightly on console, where Ubisoft has tailored the level of graphics quality to the memory and GPU resources available on both consoles. For example, LOD transitions are a bit more aggressive on the PC using 'very high' environment detail than on consoles, while texture resolution on some surfaces is a littler higher on the PC when using the 'high' preset compared to PS4 and Xbox One."

Nix mit Medium, aber der Pc hat noch paar Exklusive Effekte wie HBAO+


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Für 250 Euro bekommt man eine R9 290 PCS+ welche mit etwas OC auf X Niveau ist und 4 Gratisspiele mit Wert von mindestens 100 Euro.
Damit kann man alles in Ultra spielen (wenn nicht immer 60 Frames).

@Kinguin

Eine Mischung aus @High, @Very High in 900P und 24 Frames, na toll.... 
Ultra Einstellung und Effekte wie HBAO+, PCS+ usw. sind PC exklusiv.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, und _ein wenig_ über den Tellerrand gucken kann, dann wird man einsehen dass eine Konsole zum Spielen besser ist.
> Gibt es am PC eine Grafikkarte, eine CPU, etc., die sich in 13 Monaten _über 19 Millionen mal_ verkauft? Nein.
> Bei den Spielen verhält es sich ja genau gleich. Der PC hat ab und zu mal nen Titel der sich gut verkauft, aber kein Vergleich zu den Konsolen.
> Verkaufszahlen machen ein System zwar nicht direkt besser, aber es zeigt eben sehr gut dass die meisten Leute den PC nicht wollen.
> ...



Naja ein nagelneues PC Game bekommst du in Key Stores für 20 Euro während du auf der Konsole  noch 80 Zahlst.
Hätte ich für meine 200 Steam Spiele den Konsolen Preis also 60 Euro mehr gezahlt hätte ich für die Konsole 12000 Euro mehr ausgegeben.
Bis ich das mit Hardware ausgegeben habe sind Jahrzehnte vergangen.
Außerdem ruckeln mir Games auf der Konsole zu sehr.
Für Shooter sind mir 60 Herz/FPS schon viel zu wenig.
Zudem sind die Exclusiv Titel für den PC wenigsten gut während viele Konsolen Games nicht wirklich gut sind.
Ich würde niemals auf die ganze Blizzard Pallete,Dota 2,CS,LoL,Smite,Swtor und andere Spiele verzichten wollen.
Außerdem gibt es auch Hacker auf den Konsolen bzw. gibt es sie auf dem PC nur in dem ausmaß weil die Spiele Industrie zu faul ist einen Serverbrowser einzurichten von dem der Admin den Hacker sofort kicken kann.
Zudem kann man bei PC Spielen nicht davon ausgehen das die Verkaufszahlen auch nur ansatzweise stimmen.
Steam hat einmal eine Statistik dazu gemacht und Erfahren das in einem Monat 10 mal so viele Portal Cracks runtergeladen wurden als legale Versionen gekauft wurden.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Nix mit Medium, aber der Pc hat noch paar Exklusive Effekte wie HBAO+


Absolut richtig, die Konsolenversion läuft aus einer Mischung "High" und "Very High". Wie gesagt, RavionHD dichtet dem PC immer Leistung dazu, und den Konsolen spricht er sie ab.

Auf 290X Niveau kommt man nur wenn man eine teurere OC-Version mit besserer Kühlung und besserem OC-Potenzial kauft. Nix mit 250€.
Außerdem muss man wieder rumfrickeln beim übertakten, und hat trotzdem keine festgenagelten 60fps.
Wie schon mehrmals gesagt - alles unter High-End lohnt nicht am PC - und High-End ist eben sehr teuer.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, die Konsolenversion läuft aus einer Mischung "High" und "Very High". Wie gesagt, RavionHD dichtet dem PC immer Leistung dazu, und den Konsolen spricht er sie ab.
> 
> Auf 290X Niveau kommt man nur wenn man eine teurere OC-Version mit besserer Kühlung und besserem OC-Potenzial kauft. Nix mit 250€.
> Außerdem muss man wieder rumfrickeln beim übertakten, und hat trotzdem keine festgenagelten 60fps.
> Wie schon mehrmals gesagt - alles unter High-End lohnt nicht am PC - und High-End ist eben sehr teuer.



Alles falsch, ich kann Dir gerne wieder die Rechnung zitieren, Mittelklasse reicht um Konsole hart zu schlagen und auf Dauer genauso günstig.

Ja sie laufen in High bis Very High in 900P mit ~24 Frames, (PC kann Ultra mit Nvidia Effekten die das Spiel erst schön machen) und nein die PSC+ Version der R9 290 ist einer der besten Modelle und ist von Haus aus übertaktet und lässt sich prima ocen, locker auf X Niveau, die ist nur 10% stärker.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> 
> Eine Mischung aus @High, @Very High in 900P und 24 Frames, na toll....
> Ultra Einstellung und Effekte wie HBAO+, PCS+ usw. sind PC exklusiv.



Ja aber wo ist denn jetzt dein Medium ?
Achja was heißt usw bei Ultra ? Das usw bzw usf längst du ja ganz gerne dran, ich kenne nur Tesselation,PCS+ und HBAO+ (nagut MSAA,aber das ist ja in diesem Spiel nicht wirklich besser als FXAA)
Die Pc Exklusiven Feature sind von Nvidia nebenbei, kein Wunder daher ....
Ausnahme Tesselation,aber das soll ja auch recht gut fressen 

PS: hat das Spiel überhaupt Tessalation,wurde ja angekündigt aber noch nix mitbekommen

@ TheMiz Spricht aber nicht das HighEnd Pc Enthusiasten da sein ab, jedem selbst überlassen
Nervig wird es nur, wenn man such daran aufgeilt + andere deshalb beleidigt


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Tesselation hat Unity bis heute nicht bekommen Die ganzen anderen Effekte sind nice-to-have, merkt man aber kaum bei Spielen.
Ist halt eine gute Marketing-Sache, aber wirklichen Nutzen oder großen Unterschied haben sie nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, die Konsolenversion läuft aus einer Mischung "High" und "Very High". Wie gesagt, RavionHD dichtet dem PC immer Leistung dazu, und den Konsolen spricht er sie ab.
> 
> Auf 290X Niveau kommt man nur wenn man eine teurere OC-Version mit besserer Kühlung und besserem OC-Potenzial kauft. Nix mit 250€.
> Außerdem muss man wieder rumfrickeln beim übertakten, und hat trotzdem keine festgenagelten 60fps.
> Wie schon mehrmals gesagt - alles unter High-End lohnt nicht am PC - und High-End ist eben sehr teuer.



die 290 PSC+ dürfte schon mit Werks OC die 290x schlagen zudem hat die 290 PSC+ nach der Vapor den besten Kühler den es für die 290 gibt zudem bekommt man noch 4 AAA Spiele gratis dazu.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mittelklasse reicht um Konsole hart zu schlagen und auf Dauer genauso günstig.


Außerdem hab ich dir die Rechnung gezeigt: Eine Konsole kostet 6-7 Jahre um die 500€ insgesamt - du machst schon die Hälfte davon Verlust wenn du nur deine GPU verkaufst.
Mit deiner HD7870 und GTX 970 hast du schon die gesamten Kosten für PS4 und Spiele für 4-5 Jahre gesprengt. Und da ist die _gesamte restliche Hardware_ gar nicht dabei. 
Du bezahlt am Ende mindestens 1000-1500€ mehr, und hast gerade mal Mini-Unterschiede. Aber wenn es dir das wert, dann hab Spaß daran..


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Tesselation hat Unity bis heute nicht bekommen Die ganzen anderen Effekte sind nice-to-have, merkt man aber kaum bei Spielen.
> Ist halt eine gute Marketing-Sache, aber wirklichen Nutzen oder großen Unterschied haben sie nicht.



Allein die 900P sind hässlich auf der Playstation 4 und verursachen eine extreme Unschärfe auf der Playstation 4 inkl. Kantenflimmern.

PC:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2014/11/AC_Unity_PC_6-pcgh.jpg
PS4:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2014/11/AC_Unity_PS4_1-pcgh.jpg

Der PC hat hochauflösende Schatten, Texturen, Umgebungsverdeckung und man erkennt selbst feinste Details an Wänden/Teppichen/Klamotten während auf der Playstation 4 alles ein reiner Matsch ist.

Mittelklasse ist noch immer deutlich besser als Konsolen, und ich zahle in diesem Zyklus (8 Jahre!) vll. ~500 Euro mehr drauf, habe dafür aber die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung!


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> (PC kann Ultra mit Nvidia Effekten die das Spiel erst schön machen).



Achso das heißt alle Amd Nutzer haben ein hässliches Spiel ?
Komisch irgendwie sind es immer die exklusiven Effekte am Pc ,die das Spiel bei dir so unendliche schöner aussehen lassen 
Wenn man sich aber die Meinungen im Forum zu dem Nvidia Exklusiven Kram anschaut und dann auch noch die Kommentare unter den Gamework Videos, wirken die meisten nicht so freudig oder überzeugt von den Effekten 
Natürlich reicht ein Pc nicht an die Leistung der Konsole ran, aber das kann sie ja auch nicht....


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Achso das heißt alle Amd Nutzer haben ein hässliches Spiel ?
> Komisch irgendwie sind es immer die exklusiven Effekte am Pc ,die das Spiel bei dir so unendliche schöner aussehen lassen
> Wenn man sich aber die Meinungen im Forum zu dem Nvidia Exklusiven Kram anschaut und dann auch noch die Kommentare unter den Gamework Videos, wirken die meisten nicht so freudig oder überzeugt von den Effekten
> Natürlich reicht ein Pc nicht an die Leistung der Konsole ran, aber das kann sie ja auch nicht....



AMD User können mit Ausnahme von TXAA alle Effekte nutzen...


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mittelklasse ist noch immer deutlich besser als Konsolen, und ich zahle in diesem Zyklus (8 Jahre!) vll. ~500 Euro mehr drauf, habe dafür aber die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung!


Alleine mit deiner HD7870 und der GTX 970 bezahlst du in 2 Jahren mehr als für eine PS4 plus 10 Spielen, und hast den Rest deiner Hardware noch nichtmal bezahlt.
In 6-7 Jahren kommst du auf ca. 1000-1500€ Mehrkosten, und hast gerade mal eine minimal höhere Auflösung und eventuell mehr AA.
Wenn du deine betagte CPU auswechselst (plus neuem Board), dann kommst du auf 2000€ Mehrkosten, und hast solche Exklusivspiele wie LOL, WOW oder Goat Simulator.
Crysis-Grafik wird es nicht mehr geben, da jeder Entwickler Pleite gehen würde mit dem PC. Weil eben jeder ne PS4 vorzieht, und so sind auch die Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Mittelklasse ist kein Masterrace, sondern Unterschicht.
> Außerdem hab ich dir die Rechnung gezeigt: Eine Konsole kostet 6-7 Jahre um die 500€ insgesamt - du machst schon die Hälfte davon Verlust wenn du nur deine GPU verkaufst.
> Mit deiner HD7870 und GTX 970 hast du schon die gesamten Kosten für PS4 und Spiele für 4-5 Jahre gesprengt. Und da ist die _gesamte restliche Hardware_ gar nicht dabei.
> Du bezahlt am Ende mindestens 1000-1500€ mehr, und hast gerade mal Mini-Unterschiede. Aber wenn es dir das wert, dann hab Spaß daran..



Toll dafür bezahlst du dich bei den Spielen dumm und dämlich.
Mal so als Rechnung ich habe ca. 200 Spiele die ich alle beim Release gekauft habe.
Am PC habe ich für alle Spiele im Key Store 20 Euro bezahlt.
Auf der Konsole habe ich im Laden für alle Spiele 80 Euro bezahlt.
Das heißt ich bleche auf der Konsole pro Spiel 60 Euro mehr und das sind bei 200 Spielen schon 12000 die ich mehr Bleche.
Bis ich das mit Hardware wieder ausgegeben habe gibt es die PS8 
Zudem behalte ich meine Spiele und verliere sie nicht bei jeder neuen Generation.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Toll dafür bezahlst du dich bei den Spielen dumm und dämlich.


Nein, es gibt auch auf Konsolen Angebote. Außerdem kann man da die Spiele verkaufen.
Auf konsolen kann ich jedes Spiel selbst nach einem Monat wieder fast für den Vollpreis verkaufen.
5-10€ pro Spiel ist sogar günstiger als ein Steam-Key zum Release. Die Konsolen sind in jeder Hinsicht günstiger, wenn man weiss wie.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> AMD User können mit Ausnahme von TXAA alle Effekte nutzen...



Ja das weiß ich, aber die Gameworks Effekte laufen ja schlechter auf den Amd Karten 
Bei den ersten Benchmarks war Amd bei den Unity Games einfach schlechter dran , mittlerweile nicht mehr klar, aber trotzdem mussten Amd Nutzer sowas in Kauf nehmen ...und haben sogar oft lieber drauf verzichtet 

Und was deine deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung betrifft, mag für dich sein aber den meisten Leuten ist egal - Spiele werden auch nicht zu Highlights.wenn das Gras realistischer sich bewegt 
Auch am Pc zockt nur ein Bruchteil HighEnd,du bezeichnet die r270x als Mittelklasse was sie auch ist theoretisch, aber in der Realität sind viele PCs mit einer solchen GPU HighEnd
Man kann auch auf den Konsolen wunderbar sparen, dank Ps+kriegse 1 Jahr alte Spiele dauerhaft an deinen Account gebunden geschenkt ,man kann also auch hier gut sparen...


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Alleine mit deiner HD7870 und der GTX 970 bezahlst du in 2 Jahren mehr als für eine PS4 plus 10 Spielen, und hast den Rest deiner Hardware noch nichtmal bezahlt.
> In 6-7 Jahren kommst du auf ca. 1000-1500€ Mehrkosten, und hast gerade mal eine minimal höhere Auflösung und eventuell mehr AA.
> Wenn du deine betagte CPU auswechselst (plus neuem Board), dann kommst du auf 2000€ Mehrkosten, und hast solche Exklusivspiele wie LOL, WOW oder Goat Simulator.
> Crysis-Grafik wird es nicht mehr geben, da jeder Entwickler Pleite gehen würde mit dem PC. Weil eben jeder ne PS4 vorzieht, und so sind auch die Verkaufszahlen.



Wie rechnest Du denn?
Du zahlst in 8 Jahren allein 400 Euro nur für Onlinekosten!
Hier nochmal die Grafik im Anhang, rechne 1500 Euro dazu von mir aus, insgesamt sind es 500 Euro Mehrkosten für 8 Jahre (!!!) und die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung mit viel besserer Grafik, viel besseres Bildqualität, viel höheren Frames mit Mods und den sonstigen Vorteilen eines Spiele PC's.

Aber zahl gerne 60 Euro pro Spiel (und mehr) und 50 Euro Onlinegebühr, bei 5 Spielen sind das 350 Euro inkl. Gebühr, auf dem PC sind das 150 Euro (30 Euro pro Spiel) und 0 Onlinegebühr.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele nicht online, hab keine 400€ Onlinekosten.
Außerdem zahle ich nur 5-10€ pro Spiel, weil ich sie wieder verkaufen kann, und dann bin ich bei Spielepreisen sogar günstiger als Steam-Keys.
AC Unity kostete ~30€ als Key zum Release. Ich bezahle 60€, und verkaufe es nach einem Monat wieder für 50-55€. So leicht geht es, und ich bin VIEL günstiger unterwegs.

Du bezahlst also mindestens 1000-1500 Euro mehr, und hast Mini-Unterschiede.


----------



## _VFB_ (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt auch auf Konsolen Angebote. Außerdem kann man da die Spiele verkaufen.
> Auf konsolen kann ich jedes Spiel selbst nach einem Monat wieder fast für den Vollpreis verkaufen.
> 5-10€ pro Spiel ist sogar günstiger als ein Steam-Key zum Release. Die Konsolen sind in jeder Hinsicht günstiger, wenn man weiss wie.



Ich will aber meine Spiele nicht verkaufen....


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ich will aber meine Spiele nicht verkaufen....


Musst du ja nicht. Aber trotzdem kann man so günstiger sein als am PC.

Und nach einiger Zeit kann man die Spiele nochmal für 10€ nachkaufen auf Konsole, und ist trotzdem günstiger als am PC mit Steam.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht online, hab keine 400€ Onlinekosten.
> Außerdem zahle ich nur 5-10€ pro Spiel, weil ich sie wieder verkaufen kann, und dann bin ich bei Spielepreisen sogar günstiger als Steam-Keys.
> AC Unity kostete ~30€ als Key zum Release. Ich bezahle 60€, und verkaufe es nach einem Monat wieder für 50-55€. So leicht geht es, und ich bin VIEL günstiger unterwegs.
> 
> Du bezahlst also mindestens 1000-1500 Euro mehr, und hast Mini-Unterschiede.



"Mini Unterschiede" sind also Unschärfe, schlecht aufgelöste Texturen, fransige Schatten, keine Umgebungsverdeckung, keine Tesselation, weniger Vegetation, schlechtere Beleuchtung und co....?

Also ich wiederhole mich, ich zahle also ~500 Euro mehr (siehe Grafik) und habe die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung!

http://i.imgur.com/IttOkB3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/pmfCoCB.jpg

"Mini Unterschiede".


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht online, hab keine 400€ Onlinekosten.
> Außerdem zahle ich nur 5-10€ pro Spiel, weil ich sie wieder verkaufen kann, und dann bin ich bei Spielepreisen sogar günstiger als Steam-Keys.
> AC Unity kostete ~30€ als Key zum Release. Ich bezahle 60€, und verkaufe es nach einem Monat wieder für 50-55€. So leicht geht es, und ich bin VIEL günstiger unterwegs.
> 
> Du bezahlst also mindestens 1000-1500 Euro mehr, und hast Mini-Unterschiede.



Wen du das Spiel verkaufst kannst du es ja nicht mehr Spielen also ist das Argument ziemlich schwach zudem hast du auf der Konsole einfach viel zu wenig FPS.
Außerdem kann ich auch meinen Steam,Origin,Battlenet Account verkaufen und würde alleine für den Battlenet Account wahrscheinlich sogar noch 1000-2000 Euro bekommen wen es gut läuft.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

@ RavionHD

Du bezahlst alleine für die Grafikkarten schon 450€ in zwei Jahren, und mit dem Rest der Hardware sind es um die 600-800€ (mit SSD usw.)
Eine PS4 kostet 399€, und am Ende verkaufst du sie für ~200€. Macht 199€ Hardwarekosten. Und die Spielepreise sind auf Konsolen niedriger, da ich sie verkaufen kann.

Heisst du bezahlst 1000-1500€ mehr, und hast Mini-Unterschiede, die du dir als große Unterschiede einreden musst, weil du so viel Geld ausgibst.
Wenn du noch deine alte CPU aufrüstest, hast du ca. 2000€ Mehrkosten für quasi nichts. Aber wenn es dir das wert ist, ok..


----------



## _VFB_ (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ RavionHD
> 
> Du bezahlst alleine für die Grafikkarten schon 450€ in zwei Jahren, und mit dem Rest der Hardware sind es um die 600-800€ (mit SSD usw.)
> Eine PS4 kostet 399€, und am Ende verkaufst du sie für ~200€. Macht 199€ Hardwarekosten. Und die Spielepreise sind auf Konsolen niedriger, da ich sie verkaufen kann.
> ...



Mit der SSD hast du aber nochmal mehr Vorteile. 
Keine Geräusche da nicht Mechanisch und die deutlich kürzeren Ladezeiten in Spielen im Vergleich zu HDDs (PS4, XBOX ONE)


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

SSDs kann man auch in die PS4 einbauen.


----------



## _VFB_ (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> SSDs kann man auch in die PS4 einbauen.



Ach und da kostet die nix?


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ RavionHD
> 
> Du bezahlst alleine für die Grafikkarten schon 450€ in zwei Jahren, und mit dem Rest der Hardware sind es um die 600-800€ (mit SSD usw.)
> Eine PS4 kostet 399€, und am Ende verkaufst du sie für ~200€. Macht 199€ Hardwarekosten. Und die Spielepreise sind auf Konsolen niedriger, da ich sie verkaufen kann.
> ...



Wieder falsch, betrachte doch einfach die Grafik!
Spiele verkaufen zählt nicht, weil man sie dann nicht mehr besitzt und sie nicht mehr spielen kann, am Ende hast Du also genau 0 Spiele oder hast Du immer nur ein Spiel?
Und genauso kannst Du PC Hardware verkaufen, meine HD7870 kostete mich ~100 Euro (180 gekauft, 80 verkauft), und wenn das "Mini" ist versteht wohl niemand die Welt mehr, schau Dir mal die Vergleichsbilder an, die Konsolenversion ist extrem kahl, hat schlechte Beleuchtung, keine Echtzeitreflexion, schlechte Texturen, keine Umgebungsverdeckung und was wird im Laufe des Konsolenzykluses immer schlimmer!


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ RavionHD
> 
> Du bezahlst alleine für die Grafikkarten schon 450€ in zwei Jahren, und mit dem Rest der Hardware sind es um die 600-800€ (mit SSD usw.)
> Eine PS4 kostet 399€, und am Ende verkaufst du sie für ~200€. Macht 199€ Hardwarekosten. Und die Spielepreise sind auf Konsolen niedriger, da ich sie verkaufen kann.
> ...



Eine vernünftige Graka wie die 290 kostet 250.
Du kannst deine Spiele am PC auch verkaufen.
Du kannst deine Hardware beim PC auch verkaufen.
Zudem sieht man den allergrößten Unterschied auf Screenshots gar nicht.
Auf einem PC kannst du viele Spiele in 144 Herz und mit entsprechenden FPS Zahlen spielen.
Auf der Konsole hast du bei den meisten Spielen 30 und bei Shootern 60 was einfach ruckelt wie sau.


----------



## TheMiz (10. Januar 2015)

Ich kann die Spiele ja später nachkaufen für 10-20€, gespielt habe ich sie ja schon. Selbst dann wäre ich günstiger als am PC.

Du zeigst Vergleichsbilder zu *einem* Spiel , und das mit einer jetzt schon veralteten und hässlichen Konami-Engine.  omg

Ein Uncharted 4 sieht 100mal besser aus als dieser Mist, und läuft wahrscheinlich mit 60fps. Deine Vergleiche sind wie immer für die Tonne.


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Januar 2015)

Ich werde morgen mal bei den ganzen Audi TT-Fahrern hier in der Gegend vorbeigehen und sie aufklären, dass sie auch mit einem gebrauchten Diesel zur Arbeit kommen. Und wehe sie sagen mir ihr Auto sei ihr Hobby und sie hätten Spaß damit! Dann hol ich den Taschenrechner raus!


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> und habe die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung!
> 
> "Mini Unterschiede".



Wenn die Unterschiede so gravierend sind ,wieso ist nur ein Bruchteil der Leute an HighEnd PCs ?
Wieso gibt es soviele Enthusiasten, die sich beschweren über leicht aufgehübschte Konsolenport mit nur besserer Bildqualität und mehr fps ?
Sämtliche Präsentationen/Trailer/Screenshots  laufen auf HighEnd PCs ab, man sollte doch die Unterschiede später  sofort sehen oder nicht ?
Warum gibt man sich dann trotzdem damit zufrieden?es handelt sich doch laut dir um die deutlich bessere Spielerfahrung 
Ich bestreite nicht ab, dass du ein besseres Bild hast, aber nicht jedem ist dieses Bild das Wert 

und die Sache mit dem Online Gaming nochmal :
Ja man zahlt 5€ im Monat aber man kriegt dafür 2 gratis Spiele, nach einem Jahr sind oftmals auch grössere Titel dabei,AC Bf gab es im September 2014 gratis und das Spiel wird an deinen Account gebunden (na gut AC ist eh nicht so toll), man kriegt sogar eig 6 Titel, wenn man auch noch die Psvita und Ps3 hat 
Dazu noch Demos  und auch Rabatte, letzteres mag mit den Sales nicht konkurrieren können ,aber die beiden Märkte kann man ja auch nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen....

@ TheMiz nochmal jeder hat sein eigenes Hobby, du musst nicht Enthusiasten schlecht reden, wenn's ihnen Spaß macht gerne !
Du begibt dich doch bloß auf das selbe Niveau wie ein gewisser anderer User hinab mit seinem Geblubber


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich kann die Spiele ja später nachkaufen für 10-20€, gespielt habe ich sie ja schon. Selbst dann wäre ich günstiger als am PC.
> 
> Du zeigst Vergleichsbilder zu *einem* Spiel , und das mit einer jetzt schon veralteten und hässlichen Konami-Engine.  omg
> 
> Ein Uncharted 4 sieht 100mal besser aus als dieser Mist, und läuft wahrscheinlich mit 60fps. Deine Vergleiche sind wie immer für die Tonne.



Die sind nicht für die Tonne, ich hab Dir auch ein Unity Bild gezeigt, da sieht es genauso aus!
Die Fox Engine ist die neueste Engine von Konami...

Ein Uncharted 4 wird im Vergleich zu eine The Division auf dem PC alt aussehen sollte das Gezeigte Material so auch wirklich kommen, Uncharted 4 sieht für Konsolenverhältnisse vielleicht gut aus, aber insgesamt nicht, da selbst ein The Forest auf dem PC beispielsweise die deutlich bessere Vegetation hat, oder ein Crysis 3, ein Ryse, ein Arma 3, ein gemoddetes Skyrim, Unity mit SweetFX, Watch Dogs gemoddet usw. usf., allesamt Spiele die besser aussehen, wobei Grafik eher ein persönlicher Geschmack ist und es somit nicht das Beste gibt.

Ich finde ein The Vanishing of The Ethan Carter mit Abstand am Schönsten beispielsweise.

@Kinguin

Man sieht anhand Screenshots die grafischen Unterschiede (sei es Unity oder MGSV) und die sind enorm, nicht nur "leicht aufgehübscht" wenn im Falle von MGS die ganze Vegetation fehlt und bei Unity so Sachen wie Umgebungsverdeckung, schlechte Texturen und die extreme Unschärfe beispielsweise.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich kann die Spiele ja später nachkaufen für 10-20€, gespielt habe ich sie ja schon. Selbst dann wäre ich günstiger als am PC.
> 
> Du zeigst Vergleichsbilder zu *einem* Spiel , und das mit einer jetzt schon veralteten und hässlichen Konami-Engine.  omg
> 
> Ein Uncharted 4 sieht 100mal besser aus als dieser Mist, und läuft wahrscheinlich mit 60fps. Deine Vergleiche sind wie immer für die Tonne.



Ich finde es interessant wie du meine Argumente Ignorierst .
Auf dem PC kann man seine Accounts und damit die Spiele auch verkaufen und hat durch die Spielstände sogar sehr viel Profit gemacht.
Zudem brauche ich für Shooter einfach 120/144 FPS alles andere ist einfach zu ruckelig.
PC Spiele verkaufen sich nicht so schlecht weil es keinen Markt dafür gebe sondern weil einfach so viele Cracks im Umlauf sind.
Mal als Beispiel nur jede 10te Version von Portal wurde legal erworben.
Blizzard hat mit dem Problem deutlich weniger zu Kämpfen da die Privat Server viele Nachteile haben und siehe da über 10 Jahre hinweg 15 Millionen aktive Spieler die Monatlich blechen.
Zudem kommen die Exclusiv Titel auf der Konsole nicht ansatzweise an die Quallität von PC exclusiven Spielen heran.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

PC Spiele verkaufen sich weiterhin sehr gut, siehe beispielsweise Ubisoft, da war der PC im letzten Quartal die zweitstärkste Plattform.


----------



## tandel (10. Januar 2015)

Oft sind die hier angeführten Beispiele nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Es kommt doch ganz entscheidet darauf an, wie und was man spielt und wie man sich in seinem System optimal "eingerichtet" hat.
Ich habe seit 25 Jahren einen PC und rüste diesen eigentlich immer im fast gleichen Abstand und Umfang auf. Bei Grafikkarten setzte ich auf Mittelklasse so zwischen 130-180€. Nach etwa drei Jahren wird diese dann ersetzt und die alte verkauft. In einem Konsolenzyklus von 8 Jahren rüste ich also 2,5 mal auf und habe somit Kosten von ca. 300€. So zwei Jahre nach Konsolenlaunch bin ich mit dieser Strategie etwa gleichauf mit den Konsolen oder vielleicht leicht darüber, die weitern sechs Jahre sind dann Welten dazwischen.
Spiele kaufe ich fast ausschließlich im Steamsale, Tombraider z.B. für 3,99€ (ist das Möglich, das Amazon dafür noch 50€ für die PS4 haben will?)

Aber letztendlich ist es keine Frage der Kosten sondern eine Frage der Spiele. FPS Online Shooter mit Maus, RTS, etc. das gibt es eben nur auf dem PC.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Zudem kommen die Exclusiv Titel auf der Konsole nicht ansatzweise an die Quallität von PC exclusiven Spielen heran.



Geschmackssache, an den Pc Exklusives sitzt man länger
Habe lange und intensiv BaldursGate,Lol,StarCraft2,Warcraft3 gespielt aber das sind alles andere Genres und irgendwann reicht's da auch einem ^^
CS Go hält sich aber noch  wunderbar 
DayZ und Arman hingegen haben mir gar nicht gefallen, ein Demon Souls  würde ich denen vorziehen aber wie gesagt anderes Genre
Werde aber bald mal Divinity zocken müssen 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist,Pc Exklusives laufen überwiegend auf schwächeren Rechnern ,auf meinem Surface kann ich schon das meiste spielen 
Und einen Pc haben die meisten eh schon Zuhause, letzten Endes entscheiden aber die eigenen Ansprüche
Wenn du 120fps als flüssig wahrnimmt, und das kann ich verstehen dann brauchst du halt den HighEnd Pc
Das macht die Konsolen aber auch nicht schlecht, ist dir aber nicht ausreichend

PS: was das Account verkaufen anbetrifft - kann man doch mit dem Ps+Plus dann auch, und da sind massenhaft Spiele drauf, wenn man Ps+ länger nutzt ^^



RavionHD schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> 
> Man sieht anhand Screenshots die grafischen Unterschiede (sei es Unity oder MGSV) und die sind enorm, nicht nur "leicht aufgehübscht" wenn im Falle von MGS die ganze Vegetation fehlt und bei Unity so Sachen wie Umgebungsverdeckung, schlechte Texturen und die extreme Unschärfe beispielsweise.



Du beantwortet keiner meiner Fragen sondern wiederholt bloß deine Meinung und stellst sie als allgemein gültig 
Nochmal, das gilt für dich vllt,den meisten aber anscheinend nicht


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Geschmackssache, an den Pc Exklusives sitzt man länger
> Habe lange und intensiv BaldursGate,Lol,StarCraft2,Warcraft3 gespielt aber das sind alles andere Genres und irgendwann reicht's da auch einem ^^
> CS Go hält sich aber noch  wunderbar
> DayZ und Arman hingegen haben mir gar nicht gefallen, ein Demon Souls  würde ich denen vorziehen aber wie gesagt anderes Genre
> ...



Soweit ich weiß (hatte PS+ für dei PS3) verschwinden die gratis Spiele nach 3 Wochen wieder von deinem Account.
Was Demon Souls betrifft kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.
Ich mochte Dark Souls am PC mit Texture Mods und aufgehobener FPS Begrenzung zwar sehr und Spiele es im PvP immer noch, fand aber Dark Souls 2 nicht so gut.
Vielleicht hole ich mir Demon Souls auch mal


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

@Kinguin

Für mich ist es halt ein riesengroßer Unterschied wenn bei der Konsolenversion fast die gesamte Vegetation fehlt im Vergleich zur PC Version, ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass da irgendwer sagt dass es für ihn nur ein kleiner Unterschied ist.
Oder ist für Dich der Unterschied zwischen Last Gen GTAV und Current Gen GTAV quasi auch nicht vorhanden?


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß (hatte PS+ für dei PS3) verschwinden die gratis Spiele nach 3 Wochen wieder von deinem Account.



Dem ist nicht so.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht so.



Haben die das mit der PS4 geändert ?


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Haben die das mit der PS4 geändert ?



Das war auch bei der PS3 nicht so. Du kannst die Spiele so lange nutzen wie du PS+ Mitglied bist. Sie verschwinden auch nicht, wenn du deine Mitgliedschaft auslaufen lässt, sondern werden so lange eingefroren, bis du wieder eine Mitgliedschaft buchst.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Das war auch bei der PS3 nicht so. Du kannst die Spiele so lange nutzen wie du PS+ Mitglied bist. Sie verschwinden auch nicht, wenn du deine Mitgliedschaft auslaufen lässt, sondern werden so lange eingefroren, bis du wieder eine Mitgliedschaft buchst.



Nein das war früher definitiv anders.
Du konntest sie 3 Wochen lang runterladen hast du sie nach diesen 3 Wochen jedoch versucht zu Spielen stand da immer das die Lizenz für dieses Spiel abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß (hatte PS+ für dei PS3) verschwinden die gratis Spiele nach 3 Wochen wieder von deinem Account.
> Was Demon Souls betrifft kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.
> Ich mochte Dark Souls am PC mit Texture Mods und aufgehobener FPS Begrenzung zwar sehr und Spiele es im PvP immer noch, fand aber Dark Souls 2 nicht so gut.
> Vielleicht hole ich mir Demon Souls auch mal



Nein keine Sorgen die bleiben, wenn du dein Abo kündigt, werden die Spiele eingefroren 
Aber du kriegst halt grössere Titel nach nicht mehr einem Jahr geschenkt durch Psn+ und das ist auch ganz gut
Und Kumpel von mir hat eine PsVita,Ps3 und Ps4 und kriegt monatlich sogar 6 durch ein Abo ,alles davon spielen kann er nicht klar
Man kann auch auf den Konsolen sparen, aber ich spreche den HighEnd Pc nicht ab (hab selber einen ^^),spiele seit 2008 am Pc und bereut habe ich es nie
Achja Demon Souls ist klasse  freue mich auf Bloodborne


RavionHD schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> 
> Für mich ist es halt ein riesengroßer Unterschied wenn bei der Konsolenversion fast die gesamte Vegetation fehlt im Vergleich zur PC Version, ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass da irgendwer sagt dass es für ihn nur ein kleiner Unterschied ist.
> Oder ist für Dich der Unterschied zwischen Last Gen GTAV und Current Gen GTAV quasi auch nicht vorhanden?



Da er da ist stimmt, handelt es sich dabei um eine neuartiges Spielhighlight ? Nein es ist halt aufgehübscht und das ist ganz nett
Wenn das Spiel aber als Grundgerüste Mist ist bringt mir 8xMSAA,8k und 200fps auch nicht viel... ich sehe da dann kein riesengroßen Unterschied, Müll bleibt Müll egal wie man ihn verpackt
GTA5 war schon auf der LastGen ein gutes Spiel, wenn auch nicht von der technischen Seite unbedingt
Der generell Grafiksprung  von LastGen und CurrentGen ist sichtbar und gut ja,vllt nicht bei GTA5 aber zb bei Uncharted , aber ein bisschen Busch ist kein neuartiges Spielerlebnis für mich
Und sehen das die meisten auch anscheinend, oder wieso gibt's von Enthusiasten soviel Gemeckere über leicht aufgehübschte Konsolenports?
Wieso spielt nicht jeder auf HighEnd PCs?

Btw du profitiert als PcLer davon ,wenn bei den Konsolen die Auflösungen zb für Details reduziert werden
Du kannst diese nämlich durch Rohrleitung ausgleichen, die Assets aber werden nur selten bis gar nicht extra für den Pc hinzugefügt


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2015)

Dieses Gemecker von der Community basiert zum absolut größten Teil auf Shitstorms die von großen Youtubern angezettelt werden (zwecks Views), Ernst nehmen kann man die nicht.

Aber für mich sind das eben sehr große Unterschiede, und Umgebungsverdeckung, bessere Beleuchtung, hochaufgelöste Schatten, besseren Texturen, Echtzeitreflexionen, mehr Gebüsch, dichteres Gras, Depth of Field, Tesselation usw. usf. sind für mich halt nicht "klein".

Von Mods garnicht anzufangen.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Auf dem PC gibt es auch noch Emulatoren


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dieses Gemecker von der Community basiert zum absolut größten Teil auf Shitstorms die von großen Youtubern angezettelt werden (zwecks Views), Ernst nehmen kann man die nicht.



Shitstorms? Kann man nicht ernstnehmen? 
Ne schöne Antwort wenn es um das aktuelle Gehate gegen Konzerne betrifft (was aber nicht unberechtigt ist )
Aber am Thema vorbei,am Pc beschwert man sich schon seit Jahren über Dinge wie Ultra Details,die sich kaum von den hohen unterscheiden
Oder das man eigentlich nur in AA und Auflösung investiert,das kommt man nicht von irgendwo her 
Du hast grade im Grunde genommen behauptet,dass man den Großteil der Pc Enthuasisten Community nicht ernst nehmen kann 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Aber für mich sind das eben sehr große Unterschiede, und Umgebungsverdeckung, bessere Beleuchtung, hochaufgelöste Schatten, besseren Texturen, Echtzeitreflexionen, mehr Gebüsch, dichteres Gras, Depth of Field, Tesselation usw. usf. sind für mich halt nicht "klein".




wenn du das so aufzählst klingt das immer voll toll ja ich weiss ,aber anscheinend sehen es die meisten nicht so 
Oder warum rennen bei Steam nur wenig Leute mit richtige HighEnd Hardware rum ? 
und steck dein usw usf woanders hin,das setzt du immer am Ende aber usw usf gibts nicht wirklich 
Und noch was ,du sagtest grad für dich und das kann gut sein ,aber das gilt dann eben für dich 

Mir ist durchaus bewusst,dass deutliche grafische Verbesserungen nicht mehr möglich sind,und jedes kleine Detail mehr unwesentlich mehr frisst,ändert aber nix daran,dass ich Leute verstehen kann,die keine Lust haben 500€ mehr zu investieren ,nur um Effekte mehr zu haben
Denn ein Spiel besteht eben nicht nur aus Rumstehen und Bestaunen,irgendwann vergeht auch der Glanz und Titel wie Crysis und Co zeigen dies deutlich
Spiele ,die wenig verlangen und mehr aufs Gameplay setzen ,sind einfach beliebter und das zurecht 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Von Mods garnicht anzufangen.



ja die Mods sind eins der größten Stärken am Pc ,aber selbst da gibt es nicht bei jedem Titel vollwertigen Modsupport mit aktiver Community 
Und dann muss man auch was mit den Titel anfangen können,denn nur grafische Verbesserungen (primär sind es nur grafische Verbesserungen) bringen den meisten wenig



Atent123 schrieb:


> Auf dem PC gibt es auch noch Emulatoren



auf Smartphones/Tablets auch xd


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ...



Bei Crysis kann man ohne Probleme per NVIDIA Inspector AA dazu schalten und dann sieht es immer noch besser aus als Advanced Warfare und das nach 7 Jahren 
Spielst du Dark Souls eigentlich mit DsFix und Downsampling und co ? Damit denkt man man spielt ein komplett anderes Spiel


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Bei Crysis kann man ohne Probleme per NVIDIA Inspector AA dazu schalten und dann sieht es immer noch besser aus als Advanced Warfare und das nach 7 Jahren
> Spielst du Dark Souls eigentlich mit DsFix und Downsampling und co ? Damit denkt man man spielt ein komplett anderes Spiel



ich habe DarkSouls auf der Ps3 gespielt (Anfang 2014) ,aber habs mir mal im Summer Sale nochmal gegönnt ,fine die Reihe einfach toll
Grade solche Spiele zeigen doch,dass man nicht immer HighEnd Grafik braucht 
Während ich Ac:U vergessen habe nach 1-2 Monaten ,liegt mir DarkSouls immernoch im Kopf zumindest die Bosskämpfe ^^

Ja ich habe es mit 60fps und FHD nochmal gespielt etwas ,wie gesagt ganz netter Zusatz ,aber das Spiel war schon vorher klasse ,also sehe ich jetzt nicht ein,warum ich auf der Konsole soviel mehr benachteiligt war trotz 720p und 30fps (gab aber ein Gebiet,das war echt hart bei DS mit den Framerates)
zu Crysis,habs gespielt fands ganz ok,aber finde Shooter wie Bioshock/Vanquish um Längen besser


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ich habe DarkSouls auf der Ps3 gespielt (Anfang 2014) ,aber habs mir mal im Summer Sale nochmal gegönnt ,fine die Reihe einfach toll
> Grade solche Spiele zeigen doch,dass man nicht immer HighEnd Grafik braucht
> Während ich Ac:U vergessen habe nach 1-2 Monaten ,liegt mir DarkSouls immernoch im Kopf zumindest die Bosskämpfe ^^
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was alle mit den Bosskämpfen haben ich fand die meisten sogar zu leicht Ornstein und Smaug war was den Schwierigkeitsgrad anging für mich der perfekte Bosskampf nicht zu schwer nicht zu leicht.
Aber manche Stellen mit Trashmobs waren halt einfach so hart


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was alle mit den Bosskämpfen haben ich fand die meisten sogar zu leicht Ornstein und Smaug war was den Schwierigkeitsgrad anging für mich der perfekte Bosskampf nicht zu schwer nicht zu leicht.
> Aber manche Stellen mit Trashmobs waren halt einfach so hart



ach die Souls Reihe  ist auch generell nicht so schwer,man muss nurmal den Kopf etwas mehr nutzen und etwas behutsamer rangehen (wobei man je nach Spielverlauf mit bestimmten Taktiken manche Gegner regelrecht plätten konnte ^^)
Aber ich finde einige Bossgegner doch recht hart,aber empfindet jeder anders
ja die Mobs waren manchmal wirklich fies,aber das machte halt DS aus,der Erkungsdrang sowie die ständige Angst gleich draufzugehen und sei es auch nur beim nächsten Viech
Mir gefällt aber insgesamt einfach Artdesign,Atmosphäre,Story (ja gut indirekte Story) sowie das Gameplay in dem Spiel 
das macht einfach gute Spiele aus,aber klar nicht jeder kann was mit DarkSouls anfangen ,auch ich mag mal PopCorn Action ,die vllt simpel ist aber abwechslungsreich bzw unterhaltsam


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Jeder der in der Lage ist Ultra zu spielen sieht den großen Unterschied, Jene die das nicht sehen wollen es nur nicht sehen (so wie Du anscheinend), aber wenn die ganze Vegetation fehlt ("ein paar Büsche - ja natürlich) oder das Spiel aufgrund fehlender Umgebungsverdeckung, verwaschenen Texturen usw. usf. einfach einen schlechten Gesamteindruck macht dann merkt man das!

Von Grafikmods und SweetFX usw. usf. will ich garnicht anfangen.

Hier SweetFX beispielsweise (gibt es in *jedem *Spiel):
Realistic Preset - Watch_Dogs

Aber merkt man ja kaum...


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Jeder der in der Lage ist Ultra zu spielen sieht den großen Unterschied, Jene die das nicht sehen wollen es nur nicht sehen (so wie Du anscheinend)



Dichte mir nix an,was ich nie behauptet habe ,ich sehe den Unterschied auch
Aber er ist für mich meistens nicht groß,und anscheinend stehe ich nicht alleine dar - also hör auf deine Meinung als allgemein gültig zu verkaufen
Du unterstellst grad so vielen Leute,dass sie alle blind wären und sich nur sinnlos sich beschweren bzw das sie nicht die "unverkennbare Schönheit" des Pcs erkennen

Ich nehme bestimmte Dinge gerne mit,aber ich werde nicht ,weil mir Gebüsche fehlen ,gleich aufrüsten 
Oder andere Version als hässlich bezeichnen,nur weil ihnen die Reflexionen fehlen 
Schon gar nicht blicke ich auf andere Menschen herab oder beleidige sie,weil sie nicht genauso denken 
Meine Freunde haben die PcPower gesehen von meinem Rechner,zocken trotzdem noch überwiegend auf Laptops,wayne ?
Vielleicht weisst du es noch nicht,aber manche Menschen haben andere Hobbys ,die sie als sinnvoller erachten 

du hast mit deiner 7870 auch nicht immer auf Ultra spielen können,heisst das Spiele machen dann keinen Spass?
Heisst das,du hattest das deutlich schlechtere Spielerlebnis weil du nicht eine gtx 780ti hattest und dir paar Beleuchtungen/fps gefehlt haben ?
das Ganze ist nice to have,nimmt man gerne mit,aber ein Spiel wird auch nicht zum Erlebnis durch sowas alleine
marschierst du eigentlich auch durchs Leben und zeigst anderen Leuten diese Screenshots? 
Klasse,aber ich spiele auch ganz gerne meine Spiele


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Wer "beschwert" sich denn?
Die meisten sehen den Unterschied und erfreuen sich daran.

Ich unterstelle niemanden etwas, ich bin nur froh dass die grafischen Unterschiede so gut sind, und das durch Mods und SweetFX und weiteren Tweaks noch besser wird bei *allen *Spielen.

Desweiteren blicke ich auch auf niemanden herab.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wer "beschwert" sich denn?
> Die meisten sehen den Unterschied und erfreuen sich daran.



aha jetzt beschwert sich keiner mehr und alle erfreuen sich daran so so,
Ion hat mal meinen Beitrag dazugemacht,ob es immer Ultra Details sein müssen,unter den Kommentaren hat man oft gelesen,dass Ultra Details oft nur selten wirklich besser sind als die hohen
Natürlich nehmen die Leute sie mit,wenn man immernoch spielbare fps hat (tue ich ja auch),aber es ist nice to have
Trotzdem wünsche sich mehr Leute Spiele mit HighEnd Grafik,Spiele die Hardware wirklich ausreizen zb StarCitizen das jetzt bald kommt



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle niemanden etwas, ich bin nur froh dass die grafischen Unterschiede so gut sind, und das durch Mods und SweetFX und weiteren Tweaks noch besser wird bei *allen *Spielen.



doch,sonst hättest du ja nicht behauptet,dass ich die Unterschiede nicht sehe 
Ansonsten schön ,dass du deine Freude mit mir teilen willst ,aber es ist mir herzlich egal
Grafikdetails sind nette Dinge,aber sie machen ein Spiel für mich nur bedingt besser
Wenn die Unterschiede wirklich so unglaubliche riesig sind und Spielgefühl steigern ,müssten ja soviele Leute mit HighEndHardware am Pc sitzen 
Was daher für dich also gilt.gilt nicht für alle - lern das endlich mal 
Ich spreche auch damit nicht den HighEnd Pc ab,es ist ein Hobby ,jeder wie er will
Und vergiss nicht,nicht jedem sind diese Unterschiede das Geld wert



RavionHD schrieb:


> Desweiteren blicke ich auch auf niemanden herab.



Welche eine Lüge,du verweist extra ins Reddit PC forum - wo Leute ,die sich mit weniger begnügen,regelrecht beleidigt werden (als "Peasants") von anderen,die im Internet sich anscheinend gern mal austoben wollen
Wer den Pc mag und Konsolen nicht kein Problem,aber sich auf diesen PCMR Wahn und überall einzulassen und zu jeder Zeit auszuleben ,zeigt nur wie unreif man ist 
Ich meine da laufen einige mit Bildern rum,die einen breitgebauten Typen mit weissen langen Haaren darstellen 
Weil man mehr in Hardware investiert,eine größere Pixelschleuder hat,ist man der Glorious Gamer?

Meine schönsten und besten SP Spielerlebnisse waren auf der Konsole mit zb  FF7-FF10.Shadow of the Colossus,Ocarina of Time,Metroid Prime 1-3,,Bayonetta,TLoU,MGS1-4,Demon Souls usw
Multiplayer hat der Pc die Nase vorn (mit Spiele wie StarCraft 2 und Co) ,aber dennoch habe ich nie für was Besseres gehalten,weil ich am Pc mehr Details hatte oder so 
Wozu auch? das ist nur Hardware unterm Tisch ,und ich spiele seit 2008 am Pc ,weil mir die PS3 damals nicht mehr gefiel und ich von der Ps2 gewechselt bin


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> aha jetzt beschwert sich keiner mehr und alle erfreuen sich daran so so,
> Ion hat mal meinen Beitrag dazugemacht,ob es immer Ultra Details sein müssen,unter den Kommentaren hat man oft gelesen,dass Ultra Details oft nur selten wirklich besser sind als die hohen
> Natürlich nehmen die Leute sie mit,wenn man immernoch spielbare fps hat (tue ich ja auch),aber es ist nice to have
> Trotzdem wünsche sich mehr Leute Spiele mit HighEnd Grafik,Spiele die Hardware wirklich ausreizen zb StarCitizen das jetzt bald kommt....
> Also erzähl mir bitte nix von,dass den meisten die Ultra Details von aktuellen Spielen ausreichen und sie dich fantastisch finden



Die Unterschiede zwischen Ultra und Hohen Details sind sehr sichtbar, meist in Form von Texturqualität, Schattenqualität, Grad der Beleuchtung, Tesselation, Echtzeitreflektionen usw. usf., mit SweetFX (gibt es in jedem Spiel) heben sie sich dann sehr stark ab.




> doch,sonst hättest du ja nicht behauptet,dass ich die Unterschiede nicht sehe
> Ansonsten schön ,dass du deine Freude mit mir teilen willst ,aber es ist mir herzlich egal
> Grafikdetails sind nette Dinge,aber sie machen ein Spiel für mich nur bedingt besser
> Wenn die Unterschiede wirklich so unglaubliche riesig sind und Spielgefühl steigern ,müssten ja soviele Leute mit HighEndHardware am Pc sitzen
> ...



Wenn Du bei MGS beispielsweise von "ein paar Büschen" redest dann hat man das Gefühl Du wilst es nur schlecht reden.




> Welche eine Lüge,du verweist extra ins Reddit PC forum - wo Leute ,die sich mit weniger begnügen,regelrecht beleidigt werden (als "Peasants") von anderen,die im Internet sich anscheinend gern mal austoben wollen
> Wer den Pc mag und Konsolen nicht kein Problem,aber sich auf diesen PCMR Wahn und überall einzulassen und zu jeder Zeit auszuleben ,zeigt nur wie unreif man ist
> Ich meine da laufen einige mit Bildern rum,die einen breitgebauten Typen mit weissen langen Haaren darstellen
> Weil man mehr in Hardware investiert,eine größere Pixelschleuder hat,ist man der Glorious Gamer?
> ...



Du unterstellst mir zu lügen obwohl Du meine Ansichten nicht kennst.

PCMasterrace heißt nicht Konsolenspieler als "Peasants" oder Ähnliches zu bezeichnen, auch wenn das einige dort tun, aber das interessiert mich nicht, PCMasterrace heißt anzuerkennen dass der PC dem entspricht was Du aus dem Zitat meiner Signatur lesen kannst.
Ich spiele auch auf den Konsolen, bin ich deshalb ein "Peasant"?
Nein der Unterschied ist der dass mir bewusst ist dass der PC dem entspricht was Du in meiner Signatur lesen kannst, genau das:


> Weil man mehr in Hardware investiert,eine größere Pixelschleuder hat,ist man der Glorious Gamer?


trifft eben nicht zu.
Dort sind mittlerweile knapp 300.000 Mitglieder angemeldet, vor Allem in letzter Zeit gibt es dort einen extremen Boom mit täglich mehreren tausend neuen Mitgliedern, ich stehe ja nicht auf alles was dort geschrieben wird, auch wenn die eine oder Andere Meme ganz lustig ist.


----------



## Thranthor (11. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Auf der Konsole habe ich im Laden für alle Spiele 80 Euro bezahlt.



Wer tatsächlich 80€ für Konsolenspiele ausgibt, hat aber auch den Knall nicht gehört ...

1. Kostet so gut wie kein Spiel 80€, sondern selbst in den überteuerten Elektro-Ketten höchstens 60-70€
2. Kann man auch gebraucht kaufen
3. Sich die Spiele günstiger aus dem Ausland besorgen
4. Internet-Angebote abwarten, die es eigentlich immer innerhalb der ersten Wochen gibt
5. Generell zwei Monate die Füße still halten, dann gibt es alle Spiele günstiger

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass du nur bashen wolltest, gell ? 





RavionHD schrieb:


> Spiele verkaufen zählt nicht, weil man sie dann nicht mehr besitzt und sie nicht mehr spielen kann.



Das ist ja in der Tat echt extrem schlimm ...

Weil man ja neben Familie und Beruf auch sooooooooooooooo unendlich viel Zeit hat, dass man nicht nur sämtliche neuen Spiele zocken kann (schon dafür fehlt den Meisten die Zeit), nein, man muss am besten noch alle Spiele seit der Mega Drive/Super Nintendo Zeit alle wieder hervor kramen und mindestens ein zweites Mal spielen !

Dass man dafür ungefähr 50-Stunden-Tage benötigt und sich dann die nächsten fünf Jahre *ohne* Frau/Kinder/Beruf einschließen muss - nur um die Spiele der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart zu spielen - und auch bis dahin bloß keine neuen mehr erscheinen dürfen, denn die würden sich ja wieder anhäufen, dies hast du vergessen zu erwähnen.

Die Wahrheit ist dass jetzt schon kaum noch jemand mit dem Spielen nach kommt, wenn es nur um die *Neuerscheinungen* geht - Zeit für alte, bereits durchgespielte Games, hat aber erst recht niemand mehr !

Genau deswegen ist es ein Segen seine Spiele wieder verkaufen zu können !


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe gerne eine große Spielesammlung und den Luxus jederzeit auf das jeweilige Spiel (welches vielleicht auch etwas älter ist) zuzugreifen, das hat nichts mit Zeit zutun, wobei ich als Student wohl mehr davon habe als jemand der jemand der eine 40 Stunden Woche hat, aber mit einer großen Spielesammlung hat man halt die Wahl was man spielen möchte, und gerade auf dem PC ist das ein großer Vorteil weil durch neue Hardware diese Spiele meistens besser spielbar sind und man sie selber "remastern" kann mit Texturmods, Downsampling, SweetFX und co.


----------



## Thranthor (11. Januar 2015)

Du kannst dir die Spiele zwar gerne alle "angucken" (im Regal oder deiner digitalen Spielsammlung), nur wirklich zocken kann sie nur einer von zehntausend - wenn überhaupt !

Allein bei mir hat sich dank der Steam-Sales, den Humble-Bundles und PS+ (was mich wegen Amazon "nur" ca. 100€ für drei Jahre gekostet hat) eine Spieleflut angehäuft, die ich gar nicht mehr bewältigen *kann*, selbst wenn ich wollte !

Außerdem musst auch du für jedes "antike" Spiel - dass du ein zweites mal zockst - eines der Gegenwart liegen lassen.
Ein Argument pro PC und contra Konsole ist es aber deswegen nicht, nur weil du ein Sonderling bist !
Es ist ein glasklarer Vorteil dass man seine Zocks auf einer Konsole verkaufen kann !

Übrigens mit einem hast du Recht: Studies haben mehr Zeit als sie glauben ... ! Das ändert sich aber noch ...


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Das ist dann wohl eher Geschmackssache, manche sammeln gerne und haben eine große (digitale) Bibliothek.
Warum ich ein "Sonderling" bin der seine Spiele gerne Remastered genießt verstehe ich auch nicht, das tut man auf den Konsolen ja ebenfalls (Tomb Raider, The Last of Us, Sleeping Dogs...).
PCGH zeigt auch gut wie das geht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7X_oZGVyMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sonderlinge ist kein allzu nettes Wort.


Dir ist doch hoffentlich in Bezug auf PCMasterrace klar dass es in derlei Hinsicht um Spaß handelt und das nicht Ernst ist?


----------



## Thranthor (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dir ist doch hoffentlich in Bezug auf PCMasterrace klar dass es in derlei Hinsicht um Spaß handelt und das nicht Ernst ist?



Ich selbst habe einen extrem breit gefächerten Humor und mache mich gerne über Hitler und (Neo-)Nazis lustig, allein um sie nicht zu vergessen und zu zeigen wie lächerlich sie sind.
*Dass du glaubst es sei alles nur Spaß nehme ich dir aber nicht ab, dafür sagen deine Postings zu sehr aus wie "erhaben" PCler doch sind und wie "minderwertig" alle Konsolenspieler.*

Im Übrigen habe selbst ich eine Grenze: Ich habe ja oben bereits angedeutet worüber ich lachen kann, und welchem Zweck es dient, aber niemals würde ich mich über die Verbrechen der (Neo-)Nazis lustig machen, oder eben darüber, dass sich diese für die Herrenrasse hielten und halten.
Genauso glauben ja auch Islamisten sie seien allen anderen Menschen überlegen und dürften diese töten, denn sie sind ja nichts wert.

Den Witz hier kann ich also echt nicht erkennen, obwohl ich über fast alles lachen kann und auch schwarzen (oder sogar britischen) Humor ganz toll finde.

Dass PCler höhere Ansprüche haben und stellen ist ja ok, sich dann aber auch "erhaben" zu fühlen und auf Begriffe zurück greifen, auf die sich auch jeder Ausländefeind und Nazi berufen würde ? Nein danke, dann bin ich doch lieber ein "kleingeistiger" Spieler und will nicht mit dir in einem Satz genannt werden !

Ach ja, ich war und bin schon immer Konsolen- *und* PC-Spieler gewesen !

Edit : Beim Thema "Sonderling" ging es mir darum zu sagen, dass fast niemand die Zeit hat vergangene, gegenwärtige und zukünftige Spiel zu zocken


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede zwischen Ultra und Hohen Details sind sehr sichtbar, meist in Form von Texturqualität, Schattenqualität, Grad der Beleuchtung, Tesselation, Echtzeitreflektionen usw. usf., mit SweetFX (gibt es in jedem Spiel) heben sie sich dann sehr stark ab.



anscheinend für dich ja,aber für die meisten wohl nicht 
Geschweige denn sind diese Unterschiede jedem das Geld wert - Pech leb damit 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn Du bei MGS beispielsweise von "ein paar Büschen" redest dann hat man das Gefühl Du wilst es nur schlecht reden.



Ich rede nix schlecht,aber ich lobpreise auch keine extremen Unterschiede
in deiner kunterbunten Welt gibt es vllt nur 2 Extreme,ich finde die Sachen ganz nett,brauch sie aber nicht zwingend
Auch mache ich kein Spiel davon abhängig,da für mich Gameplay und Story im Vordergrund stehen
Ich nenne es nur ein "paar Büsche",weil es letztendlich auch nur Büsche sind und die für mich nicht großartig viel am Spiel ändern
Ein Spiel besteht aus mehr als nur den genannten Faktoren,Müll bleibt Müll,auch wenn ich es hübsch verpacke
Grafik ist zwar immer eine schöne Sache,aber macht nunmal kein gutes Spiel alleine aus 
Erfolgreiche Spiele wie CS,LoL,TF2 usw bestätigen dies 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Du unterstellst mir zu lügen obwohl Du meine Ansichten nicht kennst.



ich unterstelle dir nix,aber ich bin seit Mai hier und seit dem ist mir eines aufgefallen :
Wie unglaublich unnachgiebig du Konsolen basht,du bist der Erste hier im Forum,wenn es um FPS/Grafik Vergleiche geht
Du hast schon Aussagen wie "Konsolenspieler sind zu dumm" getätigst und wurdest dafür gebannt
Selbst den Mods ist das aufgefallen 
und als Gegenargument lieferst du nur " ich zock aber auch auf Konsolen"
Ja das ergibt Sinn,die Konsolen dafür bashen,dass sie kein AA oder zu wenig fps haben,aber auf der Xbox ist das dann nicht mehr so schlimm
Wenigstens sind einige Pcler so konsequent und sagen,ich werde niemals auf Konsolen spielen,du aber basht Konsolen,spielst aber trotzdem auf ihnen 



RavionHD schrieb:


> PCMasterrace heißt anzuerkennen dass der PC dem entspricht was Du aus dem Zitat meiner Signatur lesen kannst.



Ok das ist also deine wahre Ansicht - du willst den Leute in einem PCForum klarmachen,dass der Pc den Konsolen überlegen ist ?
Jap das bringt richtig viel  
Na dann Prost Junge,schreite weiter auf dem heiligen Weg der Erleuchtung (was man im Leben davon hat  ,muss ich wohl nicht verstehen)
Ich selbst spiele zwar nur seit 7 Jahren am Pc,aber hatte nie das Bedürfnis gehabt,anderen Leuten meine Plattform aufzuzwängen ,geschweige denn andere zu beleidigen,weil sie nicht meine Meinung/Vorlieben teilen 
Mir ist selbst bewusst,dass der Pc offener und flexibler ist,aber ich mache trotzdem nicht bei diesem unreifen Pc Wahn mit und will auch gar nicht dazu gehören
Und es mir egal,wie du das schön redest,dort werden Leute beleidigt und das hat für mich nichts mehr mit Humor zu tun



RavionHD schrieb:


> Dort sind mittlerweile knapp 300.000 Mitglieder angemeldet, vor Allem in letzter Zeit gibt es dort einen extremen Boom mit täglich mehreren tausend neuen Mitgliedern, ich stehe ja nicht auf alles was dort geschrieben wird, auch wenn die eine oder Andere Meme ganz lustig ist.



Ja und ? Foren mit "anderen" Ansichten haben auch recht "viele" Member ,muss ich deshalb da mitmachen oder das gutheißen ?
Nein


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2015)

@Kinguin
Rein aus Neugier mal so ne Art Grundsatzfrage. Du gehst immer fleissig auf die posts von RavionHD ein, heisst das im Umkehrschluss das du den Schwachsinn den TheMiz mal wieder verbreitet für richtig hältst? Ich hoffe nicht, du müsstest es eigentlich besser wissen.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> Rein aus Neugier mal so ne Art Grundsatzfrage. Du gehst immer fleissig auf die posts von RavionHD ein, heisst das im Umkehrschluss das du den Schwachsinn den TheMiz mal wieder verbreitet für richtig hältst? Ich hoffe nicht, du müsstest es eigentlich besser wissen.



Nein ich habe TheMiz ebenso kritisiert -ich bin selber Pc Enthusiast und sehe daher nicht ein,warum meine GTX 970 eine Fehlinvestition ist...
Aber Ravion macht seit ich hier bin konsequent den selben Kram,Konsolen bashen und das ohne Sinn
OK jetzt kenne ich seine Absicht,er will die Leute überzeugen,dass seine Plattform die einzige Wahre ist ,in einem PcForum na dann macht es nicht sinnvoller
Dennoch sehe ich nicht ein,wieso man Konsolen soviel Aufmerksamkeit schenken soll ,im Grunde spielt Ravion 95% der Multiplattform nur in aufgehübscht (ok wir ihn sind es Himmelweite Unterschiede,dadurch wird ein UbiGame mit Nvidia GameWork Effekten gleich sagenhaft anscheinend )

Ich hätte jetzt mal eine Frage an dich,siehst du es als richtig, wichtig bzw nötig  vorallem an,die Konsolen und deren Spieler am laufenden Band zu bashen ?
Sie haben ihre eigene Zielgruppe,muss ich diese Menschen deshalb beleidigen,weil sie sich mit weniger zufrieden geben und nur "Gamen" wollen?
Ich weiss ja,dass du selbst OnlyPcler bist,aber es heisst :Leben und Leben lassen
Aber in einem Punk hast du recht,auf den Schwachsinn generell sollte ich nicht eingehen - bin da selber in dem Punkt nicht besser
Vllt verlange ich einfach zu viel,wenn man um Akzeptanz bittet


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2015)

Da kann der PC noch so flexibel und leistungsstark sein, eines kann er mir nicht bieten --> Bayonetta 2, dass ich jetzt auf meiner WiiU zocke.

Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

@Kinguin
Du sagst für Dich seien die Unterschiede nicht so groß und im nächsten Satz behauptest Du das gilt für die meisten genauso obwohl Du keine Ahnung hast wie die Ansichten der Meisten sind und verallgemeinerst Deine eigene Meinung auf alle PC Spieler was Du ja so oft bei mir kritisierst...

Und Du hast keine Ahnung was ich spiele oder nicht, zu 90% sind das PC exklusive Titel wie Arma 3, Rust, DayZ und co.

PS:
Gebannt warst Du auch schonmal wegen Spam, jeder hat hier schonmal Fehler gemacht...


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> Du sagst für Dich seien die Unterschiede nicht so groß und im nächsten Satz behauptest Du das gilt für die meisten genauso obwohl Du keine Ahnung hast wie die Ansichten der Meisten sind und verallgemeinerst Deine eigene Meinung auf alle PC Spieler was Du ja so oft bei mir kritisierst...



nein ich verallgemeiner nicht von mir auf alle PC Spieler 
Ich denke aber den meisten Gamern (also nicht nur Pc) sind die Ultra Details egal,auf den folgenden Gründen :
- Konsolen sind auch wenn sie nicht stark sind recht erfolgreich
-die meisten PCSpieler hocken auf ziemlich lahmer Hardware,nur ein Bruchteil zockt HighEnd
-auch unter den Enthusiasten gibt es genug,die schon über die Ultra Details gemeckert haben,da diese sich nicht genug von den Hohen unterscheiden 
- der Erfolg von Titeln wie WoW,CS Go,LoL,Dota2,TF2,Minecraft zb,diese Spiele verfügen über keine gute Grafik machen aber richtig viel Spass,und sind wesentlich beliebter als viele AAA-Titel,und das zurecht oft
- der Smartphone/Tablet Markt wächst mittlerweile auch,die Dinger vollbringen auch kein HighEnd ,aber es gibt vielen den diese Geräte reichen 

Daher behaupte ich ,dass die Unterschiede nunmal nicht für jeden so gravierend sind bzw das Geld ihnen nicht wert ist,und ich denke selbst ähnlich,klar Dinge wie maximale FPS/AA und Details sind nett und man nimmt sie gerne mal mit ,aber machen für mich nicht gleich aus einem langweiligem Spiel ein Highlight
Wenn der Rest nicht stimmt,kann es auch auf 8k,200fps und 8xMSAA laufen und es bleibt ein schlechtes Spiel



RavionHD schrieb:


> Und Du hast keine Ahnung was ich spiele oder nicht, zu 90% sind das PC exklusive Titel wie Arma 3, Rust, DayZ und co.



Lass mal dein "und co" stecken,die Pc Exklusives sind CS Go und die von dir genannten 3 Titel 
Auch wenn du in den genannten PC Titeln die meiste Spielzeit investierst,es ändert nix daran,dass die deutliche Mehrheit der Spiele nunmal Multiplattform sind
Ich weiss daher sehr wohl was "Belieber" spielt,immerhin hast du mich einst geaddet (da war ich neu im Forum), aber vor Monaten habe ich dich schon gelöscht,kannst dir ja denken wieso 



RavionHD schrieb:


> PS:
> Gebannt warst Du auch schonmal wegen Spam, jeder hat hier schonmal Fehler gemacht...



stimmt schon jeder macht Fehler,meiner war es mich auf dich einzulassen,deshalb bekam ich ja auch die Spampunkte 
Leben und leben lassen habe ich ja gesagt,wenn du es als geheiligte Aufgabe ansiehst,in einem PcForum die Leute von dem Pc zu überzeugen,dann tue dies
Wo dar der Sinn liegt bzw was man davon generell im Leben hat,muss ich wohl nicht verstehen 
Ich ziehe hiermit den Schlussstrich


----------



## cryon1c (11. Januar 2015)

Deutliche Mehrheit von Spielen hat Multiplattform-Support?
Wo denn bitte?
Die besten Spiele bis jetzt, die auch einen enormen Kultstatus haben, sind alle auf dem PC erschienen und bleiben da auch. DayZ arbeitet zwar an einem PS4-release, aber ob das was gutes wird..
League of Legens,  allgemein die ganzen MoBa`s, MMORPG`s usw sind PC-exclusiv. 

Klar reichen Konsolen und sie sind beliebt, aber PC ist und bleibt eine universelle Plattform die fast jeder hat um damit zu arbeiten, Multimedia zu genießen, ins Internet zu gehen und halt auch zocken. Man sollte NIE vergessen das der PC so ziemlich alles kann was man von Unterhaltungselektronik erwartet, Konsolen, mobile Geräte usw sind da deutlich beschränkter. 

PCMasterRace bis die Konsolenhersteller endlich mal nachdenken und nativen Support für Tastatur & Maus einführen und die Hardware endlich mal so weit bringen das sie alle Titel mit maximalen Einstellungen, in passender Auflösung und 60FPS schafft. 
Aber da könnte es ja passieren das die Konsole so viel kostet wie ein guter Highend-PC und trotzdem schwächer ist.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Natürlich werden Spiele aufgrund der hohen Grafik auf dem PC nicht besser, aber sie sehen schicker aus und taugen gerade für Screenshots was ja auch Spaß macht (mir jedenfalls).

Und PC Exklusive Spiele die ich gerade spiele sind:

-) Arma 3
-) Rust
-) DayZ
-) CS:GO
-) Kerbal Space Program
-) Total War Rome 2

Bald kommen hinzu:

-) Divinity Original Sin
-) Insurgency
-) Asseto Corsa
-) Grav (soll toll sein)
-) Space Engineers
-) The Forest (ja kommt bald auch für die Playstation 4)
-) This War of Mine
-) Total War:Atilla
-) Spintires

Es gibt also durchaus ein paar mehr Exklusivtitel die ich spiele/spielen möchte und grundsätzlich empfehlenswert sind.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Deutliche Mehrheit von Spielen hat Multiplattform-Support?
> Wo denn bitte?
> Die besten Spiele bis jetzt, die auch einen enormen Kultstatus haben, sind alle auf dem PC erschienen und bleiben da auch. DayZ arbeitet zwar an einem PS4-release, aber ob das was gutes wird..
> League of Legens,  allgemein die ganzen MoBa`s, MMORPG`s usw sind PC-exclusiv.



Naja die genannten Spiele von dir haben aber auch ihren Genre Ursprung am Pc und sind schwierig mit dem Controller zu spielen 
Auch ich habe lange LoL gespielt oder StarCraft (bzw WarCraft3),und spiele gerne CS,aber MMOs habe ich gehasst
DayZ und Arma3 sind mir zu langweilig,genauso wie Minecraft
die genannten Spiele kann man aber auch irgendwann nicht mehr sehen vllt? Mobas zb gehen bei mir einfach nicht mehr nach 2-3 Jahren LoL
Und ja das sind tolle Multiplayer Spiele,aber als die besten Spiele generell würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen,das ist dann doch Geschmacksabhängig
Ich mochte an den Konsolen auch Zelda oder Shadow of the Colossus,auf den Konsolen gibt es auch tolle Titel,so ist es nicht 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar reichen Konsolen und sie sind beliebt, aber PC ist und bleibt eine universelle Plattform die fast jeder hat um damit zu arbeiten, Multimedia zu genießen, ins Internet zu gehen und halt auch zocken. Man sollte NIE vergessen das der PC so ziemlich alles kann was man von Unterhaltungselektronik erwartet, Konsolen, mobile Geräte usw sind da deutlich beschränkter.



Ja schon klar,aber das macht Konsolen usw ja nicht unnütz,sie bedienen nunmal eine andere Zielgruppe
Der Löwenanteil an Pcs ist aber momentan Tablets und Notebooks,grade auf letzterem laufen ja auch viele Pc Titel wie Minecraft und Co
Man muss daher nicht unbedingt einen HighEnd Pc haben 

ps: MMOs gibts aber auch auf der Konsole,nur glaube ich nicht,dass die so beliebt sind 



cryon1c schrieb:


> PCMasterRace bis die Konsolenhersteller endlich mal nachdenken und nativen Support für Tastatur & Maus einführen und die Hardware endlich mal so weit bringen das sie alle Titel mit maximalen Einstellungen, in passender Auflösung und 60FPS schafft.
> Aber da könnte es ja passieren das die Konsole so viel kostet wie ein guter Highend-PC und trotzdem schwächer ist.



Das wird nie funktionierten,die Konsole wäre dann zu teuer und dann würde sie sich nur schlecht verkaufen


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das wird nie funktionierten,die Konsole wäre dann zu teuer und dann würde sie sich nur schlecht verkaufen


Scheint für manche echt schwer zu kapieren zu sein, dass die meisten Leute nich 1000€+ für ein Spielegerät ausgeben wollen - und in ein paar Jahren dann nochmal so viel, und dann nochmal, ... usw.

Zudem ist max. Ultra-Grafik sowieso nur etwas, woran man sich ein paar Minuten aufgeilt, und dann zählt nur das Wesentliche: das Gameplay, die Story, Atmosphäre usw.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. Januar 2015)

Mir ist die Story, das Gameplay und die Atmosphäre doch egal, solang ich mir auf die Grafik einen keulen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Scheint für manche echt schwer zu kapieren zu sein, dass die meisten Leute nich 1000€+ für ein Spielegerät ausgeben wollen - und in ein paar Jahren dann nochmal so viel, und dann nochmal, ... usw.
> 
> Zudem ist max. Ultra-Grafik sowieso nur etwas, woran man sich ein paar Minuten aufgeilt, und dann zählt nur das Wesentliche: das Gameplay, die Story, Atmosphäre usw.



Wow, mit dem letzten Satz gebe ich Dir Recht.

Mit dem ersten aber nicht, aber das haben wir ja seitenlang erklärt.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Scheint für manche echt schwer zu kapieren zu sein, dass die meisten Leute nich 1000€+ für ein Spielegerät ausgeben wollen - und in ein paar Jahren dann nochmal so viel, und dann nochmal, ... usw.



wie gesagt man muss nicht unbedingt,genauso sind 1000€ nicht Pflicht 
aber wenn man schon richtig HighEnd Pc Gamen will,also immer das Beste vom Besten ,dann kommt man nicht drum herum 
Ist aber halt ein Hobby für einige,nur sollte man halt nicht von anderen erwarten,dass sie genauso denken 



TheMiz schrieb:


> Zudem ist max. Ultra-Grafik sowieso nur etwas, woran man sich ein paar Minuten aufgeilt, und dann zählt nur das Wesentliche: das Gameplay, die Story, Atmosphäre usw.



Jap sehe ich genauso,ein Bioshock blieb mir im Kopf ,ein Crysis nicht
ein Bayonetta ebenso,ein Ryse nicht
Und grade die beliebten Pc Exklusives zeigen doch ,dass es nicht HighEnd Grafik sein muss
ich werde zb Divinity bald mal versuchen,das Spiel soll auch toll sein


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ist aber halt ein Hobby für einige,nur sollte man halt nicht von anderen erwarten,dass sie genauso denken


Ein aus heutiger Sicht sinnloses Hobby, eben weil keine (exklusiven) Spiele mehr für High-End gemacht werden.

Früher sind am PC im Monats-Takt neue Spiele erschienen, wofür man neue Rechner brauchte, heute ist ein Crysis nach fast _*ACHT*_ *Jahren* noch immer das letzte Projekt


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ein aus heutiger Sicht sinnloses Hobby, eben weil keine (exklusiven) Spiele mehr für High-End gemacht werden.
> 
> Früher sind am PC im Monats-Takt neue Spiele erschienen, wofür man neue Rechner brauchte, heute ist ein Crysis nach fast _*ACHT*_ *Jahren* noch immer das letzte Projekt



Öh nein, wieso müssen sie immer exklusiv bleiben?

Battlefield 3, Crysis 3, Arma 3, bald Star Citizen...

Und nicht zu vergessen dass es manche gibt die gerne High End Mods verwenden, in 60 und mehr Frames spielen wollen.
High End PC Spieler spielen nur ungern Sub 30 Frames, Sub 1080P, verwaschen, unscharf, voller Kantenflimmern,  ruckelig und schlechterer Grafik.

Sie wollen die bestmögliche Grafik, viele Frames, eine hohe Bildqualität, Mods usw. usf.


----------



## Invisiblo (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ein aus heutiger Sicht sinnloses Hobby, eben weil keine (exklusiven) Spiele mehr für High-End gemacht werden.



Aus deiner Sicht sinnlos. Entscheide nicht für andere, was ihnen gefällt. Ich hab auch keinen blassen Schimmer warum jemand freiwillig Angeln geht oder sündhaft teure Action-Figuren sammelt. 

Ich für meinen Teil spiele im Moment auch ab und zu gerne auf der PS4. Was ich mir aber nicht hätte antun können waren die letzten Jahre der LastGen. Ein Battlefield 3 mit 24 Spielern, Skyrim mit ständigen, ewig langen Ladezeiten und das generelle, verwaschene Geflimmer sind Faktoren, die meinen Spielspaß schon negativ beeinflussen. Momentan sind die aktuellen Konsolen ja angenehm flott.


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> High End PC Spieler spielen nur ungern Sub 30 Frames, Sub 1080P, verwaschen, unscharf, voller Kantenflimmern,  ruckelig und schlechterer Grafik.


Und wo gibts solche Leute? Selbst du hast ja gesagt du freust dich aufs neue Zelda für Wii U.
Das läuft dann in 720p / 30fps und ist auch unscharf, verwaschen, hat Kantenflimmern, ruckelig usw.

Diese mysteriösen High End Spieler und ihre Vorstellungen von "Gaming" kann man nicht ernstnehmen, und das ist bestenfalls eine winzig kleine Mini-Randgruppe.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Gerade die letzten 3-4 Jahre einer Konsole sind grausig was Multiplattformspiele angeht, schon jetzt haben die Spiele ja enorme Performance Probleme, in 2-3 Jahren wird das noch viel heftiger.

@TheMiz

Ja, aber Zelda ist Nintendo Exklusiv und sowas genießt man am Besten auf einer Nintendo Konsole, auch wenn es natürlich diese Probleme hat.

Und nein sie sind nicht winzig klein, sonst würden Nvidia und AMD nicht so schnell und so oft High End Produkte entwickeln und verkaufen wenn die Nachfrage nicht vorhanden wäre.

Sie genießen halt das Beste vom Besten, genauso wie manch anderer mit anderen Sachen in seinen Hobbys.


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Gerade die letzten 3-4 Jahre einer Konsole sind grausig was Multiplattformspiele angeht, schon jetzt haben die Spiele ja enorme Performance Probleme, in 2-3 Jahren wird das noch viel heftiger.


Und deinen PC hast du in 2-3 Jahren schon dreimal aufgerüstet, und mehrere hundert Euro verbraten. Für Mini-Unterschiede...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ein aus heutiger Sicht sinnloses Hobby, eben weil keine (exklusiven) Spiele mehr für High-End gemacht werden.



manchen Leuten macht es nunmal Spass am Pc zu frickeln
Allerdings wird es lächerlich,wenn diese Leute sich etwas draufeinbilden und andere beleidigen/niedermachen,nur weil sie eine größere Pixelschleuder haben 
Aber ich werde deshalb das Hobby als solches auch nicht als sinnlos bezeichnen,jedem wie er will



TheMiz schrieb:


> Früher sind am PC im Monats-Takt neue Spiele erschienen, wofür man neue Rechner brauchte, heute ist ein Crysis nach fast _*ACHT*_ *Jahren* noch immer das letzte Projekt



Ja das ist nicht abzubestreiten,aber solche Projekte sind auch mit Ausnahme von Kickstarter nicht finanzierbar und das zurecht
Die meisten Leute interessiert es einfach nicht in HighEnd zu investieren,klar man guckt vllt beeindruckt,aber die meisten haben Besseres zu tun 

mein nächster Pc wird auch nicht HighEnd sein ,finde ja diese MiniITX Pcs toll und auch wenn sie weniger Leistung haben,könnte mir sowas ausreichen
Pc Exklusives laufen ja auch darauf,und solange es noch einigermaßen genug Power hat,wäre ich zufrieden


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Ich habe meinen PC in mehr als 2 Jahren einmal aufgerüstet weil ich es kann, nicht 3 mal, verbreite hier keine Unwahrheiten!
Hätte ich noch meine HD7870 drin gehabt hätte ich noch immer die bessere Grafik/Performance obwohl mein PC mehr als 2 Jahre alt wäre, aber ich wollte mehr und habe etwas Neues gekauft, genauso wie sehr viele andere PC Spieler das auch oft tun.
Auf der Konsole gibt man sich halt mit Ruckeln, schlechter Grafik, schlechte Bildqualität zufrieden, gerade Dein Skyrim lief auf der Playstation 3 immer mit unter 30 Frames und hatte heftig lange Ladezeiten, während es auf dem PC dank Mods noch immer besser aussieht als alles was es auf den Konsolen gibt.

Die grafischen Unterschiede zwischen Konsole und PC sind enorm, aber Du willst ja gerne alles schlecht reden.


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

Und wieviele die tolle Grafik interessiert, hat man ja an den Verkaufszahlen gesehen. Selbst die PS3 mit der schlechten Grafik hat den PC locker in die Tasche gesteckt.
Weil eben der Komfort und die Bedienbarkeit auf einer Konsole viel besser sind.

Welche Mods am PC am meisten genutzt werden laut den Internet-Seiten (halbnackte Damen mit großen Brüsten..), und warum , kann man sich ja wohl denken... 

P.S.: Das ist wieder nur EIN Spiel  Weil EIN Entwickler zu dumm ist, kannst du das nicht auf alle Spiele anwenden.
FIFA sah auf Konsolen 3 Jahre auch besser aus, weil EA es so programmiert hat.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

sehr viele Spieler rüsten oft auf ?  nein außer man nimmt das Extreme Forum als Maßstab und bezieht das auf alle PcGamer 

Abgesehen davon,die meisten Leute am Pc zocken nebenbei auch auf LowEnd Hardware,ziemlicher LowEnd Hardware  -man kann also auch ruhig mal zugeben,dass sich generell die meisten Gamer sich mit weniger begnügen
Es sind also nicht nur Konsolenspieler,finde diese Verallgemeinerungen nervig
zB
PcGamer sind angeblich alle HighEnd Grafikhuren,die 0 auf das Gameplay/Story achten 
Und Konsolenspieler,die nur unspielbare/hässlich Spiele spielen 

Ps: und was ich irgendwie nie verstehe,man freut sich auf das Zelda,aber Konsolen sind schlecht,weil zu niedrige Auflösung


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Comfort und Bedienung sind auf dem PC mindestens gleich gut, dank Steam Big Picture kann man gemütlich auf der Couch mit Controller spielen!

Und Skyrim hat sich aufgrund der Sales mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit öfter auf dem PC verkauft.

Und meine CPU reicht noch immer absolut aus, die wird vielleicht durch einen Intel 6 Kerner ausgetauscht wenn die Leistung benötigt wird.

@Kinguin

Allein wegen Arma 3 haben PC Spieler 800 Millionen Dollar in PC Hardware investiert:
Report: One PC shooter will drive $800 million in hardware purchases | PCWorld


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Und meine CPU reicht noch immer absolut aus, die wird vielleicht durch einen Intel 6 Kerner ausgetauscht wenn die Leistung benötigt wird.


Die Leistung wird JETZT schon benötigt, weil du mit deiner 350€ Grafikkarte keine festgenagelten 60fps hast in AC unity oder Watch Dogs oder ........
Und wenn du dann die CPU auf einen 6-Kerner aufgerüstet hast, was plus neuen Board wieder um die 400€ kostet, dann musst du bald wieder eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, weil die dann in neuen Spielen wieder keine 60fps schafft. Ein Kreislauf, aus dem du nie herauskommst. Aber dafür darfst du halt stolz zur Masterrace gehören..


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

Arma 3 zu nennen ist kein gutes Bsp,das Spiel hat keine gute Mehrkern Optimierung und war besonders zu Release buggy ....und läuft bei vielen trotz guter Hardware nicht immer rund,auch bei mir zb nicht (probe Weakend bei Steam)
Es sind die Mods,die Arma3 leben lassen -dennoch für ein Pc Only Spiel ist es nicht so toll optimiert - aber wenns dir Spass macht k
Auch die GPU wird von dem Spiel nicht wirklich gefordert,es ist die CPU,die oftmals Probleme macht einfach weil sie nicht richtig genutzt wird

Und der Link widerlegt nicht meine Aussage,die Mehrheit investiert nicht viel oder oft in PcHardware


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

Die Entwickler sind nicht zu dumm, auf der Konsole fehlt es schlichtweg an Leistung, daher ist sowas auch nicht machbar.
EA hat mit der Engine darauf abgezielt dass Fifa auf dem PC gerade in südamerikanischen Ländern oft gespielt wird, und diese haben in der Regel einen schwachen PC und von daher wäre es nicht gerade sehr ratsam eine neue Engine zu nutzen, ganz anderes Thema wie ein Crysis 3 deren Zielgruppe Spieler aus Europa/Nordamerika sind.

Und nein die CPU ist aktuell absolut ausreichend auch wenn es natürlich stärkere gibt die mehr Power haben aber die Aufrüstung lohnt nicht, wer vor 4 Jahren eine Sandy CPU gekauft hat ist heute noch absolut top dabei, also nichts mit aufrüsten und Kreislauf.

@Kinguin

Naja ab und zu tun sie das schon, sonst würde ja jeder noch mit einem 8600GT rumlaufen und keiner könnte mehr spielen.
Und wenn eine Arma 3 schon 800 Millionen Dollar eingebracht hat, dann dürfte das bei anderen Spiele auch nicht wenig sein, Nvidia und AMD werden schon ihre Gründe haben wieso sie so oft und schnell neue High End und Mittelklasse Produkte entwickeln.


----------



## Invisiblo (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Was sollte ich erreichen wollen? Der Thread heisst "PC vs. Konsole" und ich schreibe meine Meinung. Nämlich dass eine Konsole zum Zocken besser ist.
> Wenn dich die Spiele am PC mehr interessieren, dann akzeptiere ich das. Aber akzeptiere du auch die Meinung anderer...



Du hast es doch selbst geschrieben. Warum respektierst du nicht Ravions Meinung und er deine? Problem gelöst.  

Mit "ich lege meine Meinung dar" hat das hier schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

Fakt ist: Mit einer neueren CPU hättest du mehr fps. Du hast also einen PC, wo deine CPU in 9 Von 10 Spielen deine Grafikkarte bremst.

Du hast ja selber genug Bilder gepostet, die das belegen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/360643-evil-within-demo-ruckelt-extrem.html

Du hast in dem Spiel 24-27fps  Guck mal dein Avatar an  sehr passend

Und warum hast du nur 24-27fps? -> weil die Entwickler es so programmiert haben. Es gibt andere Spiele die sehen viel besser aus als The Evil Within, wo du aber 60fps hast.
Also wo liegt jetzt der Fehler? An deiner (zu schwachen) Hardware, oder bei den Entwicklern?


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Mit einer neueren CPU hättest du mehr fps. Du hast also einen PC, wo deine CPU in 9 Von 10 Spielen deine Grafikkarte bremst.
> 
> Du hast ja selber genug Bilder gepostet, die das belegen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/360643-evil-within-demo-ruckelt-extrem.html
> 
> ...



The Evil Within läuft Schrott bei mir weil irgendwas mit meinem System falsch lief, @Kinguin hat die gleiche CPU und immer 60 Frames, genauso wie wie mein Bruder der ein i5 4460 hat welches auf demselben Niveau liegt und auch der hat immer 60 Frames, an der CPU liegt es nicht, sondern an was anderem.

Die CPU limitiert vielleicht in einem von 20 Fällen, aber aktuell reicht sie absolut aus.


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> The Evil Within läuft Schrott bei mir weil irgendwas mit meinem System falsch lief


Interessante Erklärung. 

Trotzdem hast du einen PC, wo du bei EINEM Spiel 24-27fps hast, das zeigen ja die Bilder eindeutig.
Und ich will dir klarmachen, dass man EIN Spiel nicht als Maßstab nehmen kann.
Du postest schon zum 4.Mal das gleiche Bild zu EINEM Spiel, wo ein paar Kakteen mit Copy&Paste in die Landschaft eingefügt wurden, und nennst das "besser"


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> 
> Naja ab und zu tun sie das schon, sonst würde ja jeder noch mit einem 8600GT rumlaufen und keiner könnte mehr spielen.
> Und wenn eine Arma 3 schon 800 Millionen Dollar eingebracht hat, dann dürfte das bei anderen Spiele auch nicht wenig sein, Nvidia und AMD werden schon ihre Gründe haben wieso sie so oft und schnell neue High End und Mittelklasse Produkte entwickeln.



Wie gesagt,es gibt nicht immer 2 Extreme - gar nicht aufrüsten oder viel aufrüsten,sondern etwas dazischen
Ich denke auch man rüstet irgendwann auf,aber oftmals weniger bewusst,sondern wenn der alte Pc einfach schlapp macht - und das kann Jahre dauern und dann ist es vllt nur ein Pc von Mediamarkt mit OEM Teilen 
800Mio klingen viel ja,aber man sieht ja an der Steamstatistik sowie generell an der Orientierung des Pc Marktes (Ausnahme Kickstarter) das anscheinend nicht genug Leute oft und regelmäßig aufrüsten ,deshalb schmeisst man lieber Spiele auf den Markt mit geringerer Hardware Anforderung ,damit man mehr Leute anspricht 
Nvidia und AMD liefern schnell Hardware nach,weil die Nachfrage besteht,aber sie machen nicht den meisten Profit mit den Enthusiasten Karten ,sondern mit den Karten in niedrigeren Preisbereichen
Sie verkaufen ja nicht nur Mittelklasse/HighEnd Karten

abgesehen davon,ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht,ob es sich lohnt HighEnd Produkte für ein Spiel extra wie Arma 3 kaufen,was zb mit einem DualCore mit viel Ghz besser läuft,auch die GPU ist in dem Spiel nicht der entscheidender Faktor 
das Spiel kann Spass machen einigen Leuten ,ich finde es langweilig,nur gefällt mir überhaupt nicht der technische Zustand


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Interessante Erklärung.
> 
> Trotzdem hast du einen PC, wo du bei EINEM Spiel 24-27fps hast, das zeigen ja die Bilder eindeutig.
> Und ich will dir klarmachen, dass man EIN Spiel nicht als Maßstab nehmen kann.
> Du postest schon zum 4.Mal das gleiche Bild zu EINEM Spiel, wo ein paar Kakteen mit Copy&Paste in die Landschaft eingefügt wurden, und nennst das "besser"



Naja natürlich läuft nicht alles korrekt wenn andere mit dem gleichen System (wie Kinguin) immer 60 Frames haben, ich bin mir 100% sicher dass das Problem nach einer Windows 7 Neuinstallation weggeht, das habe ich seit mehr als 2 Jahren nämlich nicht mehr gemacht.

@Kinguin
Die Gewinnspanne bei High End Produkten ist viel höher, klar werden zum größten Teil eher Mittelklassekarten im Bereich von 50-150 Euro verkauft (vor Allem bei Fertig PC's), aber so eine GTX 980 bzw. eine GTX Titan spulen halt pro Stück deutlich mehr Geld in die Tasche.


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Naja natürlich läuft nicht alles korrekt wenn andere mit dem gleichen System (wie Kinguin) immer 60 Frames haben


Und du hast gestern noch behauptet, am PC gäbe es keine Frickelarbeit mehr .. 

Ist halt doch nicht alles so einfach und komfortabel. Und schon  gar nicht im Vergleich zu einer Konsole.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und du hast gestern noch behauptet, am PC gäbe es keine Frickelarbeit mehr ..
> 
> Ist halt doch nicht alles so einfach und komfortabel. Und schon  gar nicht im Vergleich zu einer Konsole.



Der Pc hat aber in den letzten Jahren gut nachgelegt, schwierig fand ich es aber schon damals nicht
Es sind halt die Ansprüche die den Unterschied machen, am Pc lieben viele Enthusiasten eben dieses Frickeln 

Ach naja viel Spaß noch Leute


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und du hast gestern noch behauptet, am PC gäbe es keine Frickelarbeit mehr ..
> 
> Ist halt doch nicht alles so einfach und komfortabel. Und schon  gar nicht im Vergleich zu einer Konsole.



Natürlich ist eine Konsole im Vergleich etwas einfacher, aber auch sie hat ihre Probleme, ein Freund von mir hatte seine Playstation 4 einschicken müssen weil sie Laufwerksprobleme hatte beispielsweise.
Meine Xbox 360 hatte zweimal das RROD.
Und die Playstation 4 hatte nach dem Firmwareupdate vor Kurzem auch krasse Probleme.

Der PC ist aber dank Steam/Origin/Uplay und Gefroce Experienced bzw. AMD Evolved Gaming in letzter Zeit deutlich einfacher geworden, Spiele werden immer gepacht und dank Repair Funktionen auch repariert, Treiber automatisch aktualisiert usw. usf.

Vor 6-7 Jahren musste das noch manuell gemacht werden und das war schon ein ordentliches Stück komplizierter.


----------



## TheMiz (11. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Steam/Origin/Uplay und Gefroce Experienced bzw. AMD Evolved Gaming in letzter Zeit deutlich einfacher geworden


Steam/Origin/Uplay führst du oft als Vorteil an, dabei sind diese Plattformen ein reines Übel.
Alle haben ihre eigenen Freundeslisten, eigenen (zwielichtigen) AGB's, eigenen Erfolgslisten, und sind nicht gerade sehr benutzerfreundlich.
Beim PC will jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kochen, und das ist ein krasser Gegensatz zu Komfort, Bedienbarkeit und Benutzerfreundlichkeit.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Steam/Origin/Uplay führst du oft als Vorteil an, dabei sind diese Plattformen ein reines Übel.
> Alle haben ihre eigenen Freundeslisten, eigenen (zwielichtigen) AGB's, eigenen Erfolgslisten, und sind nicht gerade sehr benutzerfreundlich.
> Beim PC will jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kochen, und das ist ein krasser Gegensatz zu Komfort, Bedienbarkeit und Benutzerfreundlichkeit.



Man kann ja glücklicherweise alle Spiele auf Steam binden (unter "Steam fremdes Spiel hinzufügen"), so dass Steam alleine reicht, auch wenn beim Öffnen der Spiele die jeweils andere Plattform im Hintergrund geöffnet wird.
Aber wer Origin oder Uplay hat hat in der Regel auch Steam.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Januar 2015)

Es ist sowieso die Plattform immer die beste die ICH gerade verwende!


----------



## Lg3 (12. Januar 2015)

Wow ziemlich überraschend das der PC in einer umfrage in einem eigentlichen Forum für PC spieler  am führen ist  Würde man das selbe in einem Konsolen Forum fragen würde es wahrscheinlich anders aussehen. Daher nicht ernst zu nehmen ^^

War übrigens auch 10 Jahre lang PC Spieler und habe mich immer über Konsolenspieler lustig gemacht 'weil der pc ja sooo viel besser ist'. Irgendwann dachte ich dann man muss sich auch weiterentwickeln und mit der Masse schwimmen, darum kaufte ich mir zu Release die PS4 seitdem steht mein Gaming PC nur noch rum und verstaubt .. wird nur noch für Internet surfen und andere Kleinigkeiten benutzt, als langjähriger Zocker gewinnt bei mir auf jeden fall die Konsole.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Januar 2015)

Schließ ihn doch am dein TV an so wie ich. Ist deiner einigermaßen modern ist die Auflösung brilliant und mit Steam ´Big Picture + XBox Controller merkt man eh keinen Unterschied mehr von der Bedienung. Allgemein ist das derzeit der beste Weg für mich, da die PS4 Spiele unverschämt teuer sind.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> War übrigens auch 10 Jahre lang PC Spieler und habe mich immer über Konsolenspieler lustig gemacht 'weil der pc ja sooo viel besser ist'. Irgendwann dachte ich dann man muss sich auch weiterentwickeln und mit der Masse schwimmen, darum kaufte ich mir zu Release die PS4 seitdem steht mein Gaming PC nur noch rum und verstaubt .. wird nur noch für Internet surfen und andere Kleinigkeiten benutzt, als langjähriger Zocker gewinnt bei mir auf jeden fall die Konsole.



Ist bei mir ähnlich, allerdings fand der Wechsel schon während der PS3 Periode statt.
Ich habe hier damals für den PC gestimmt.
Zeiten ändern dich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Deine CPU wird dann auch zu schwach sein - also neues Board, neue CPU. Wieder gleich mal 400-500€ weg. Und in den nächsten 2 Jahren das Gleiche nochmal. 500€ mehr als bei den Konsolen zahlst du beim PC schon pro Jahr, oder alle zwei Jahre, wenn du immer 60fps haben willst. Das was du da beschreibst ist vielleicht ein Casual-Gamer der nur WoW, LoL oder so Zeugs zockt, aber für das reicht auch ein uraltes Notebook noch aus.



Wtf? Hab meine Hardware so wie sie ist seit 2009. Einzig meinen Xeon 6 Kerner hab ich mir letztes Jahr für ungefähr 100 € geschossen. (Vorher i7 940) Ansonsten kommt bei mir alle 2 Jahre ne neue Karte rein. Für die ich dank Weiterverkauf im Schnitt 150 bis max 200 € ausgebe. ^^

Ich wüsste, wenn ich bloß lol, wow usw. zocken würde. Genauso auch das ich so viel ausgeben würde. 
Trotzdem kann ich täglich so gut wie alles auf hohen Settings genießen. 



Thranthor schrieb:


> Genauso glauben ja auch Islamisten sie seien allen anderen Menschen überlegen und dürften diese töten, denn sie sind ja nichts wert.



Sry, das kann ich hier nicht so einfach stehen lassen. Damit beleidigst du auch mich, meine gesamte Familie und viele Freunde und Bekannte die ich kenne.

Unterlass es solch einen Blödsinn zu schreiben nur weil einige Menschen Gaga in der Birne sind und weil sie keine Ahnung haben einfach ihren Glauben (der damit wieder hinfällig wird) als Begründung für Ihre Taten vorschieben

Ich behaupte schließlich auch nicht wenn ein Christ nen Massenmord begeht, das alle Christen finden das dies gerechtfertigt ist, weil die Menschen nichts wert wären.

Also lass diesen Blödsinn hier sein!


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Januar 2015)

Ja das "alle 2 Jahre aufrüsten" ist heutzutage nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2015)

Also mein 2500K mit GTX670 reicht auch noch dicke für surfen und Musik hören.
Ist schon toll wie lange sich die Hardware schon hält.

Wenn ich aber den Rechner irgendwann mal wieder öffne, möchte ich nicht wissen wieviel Staub da drin rum liegt.


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2015)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen!

Edit:
Wieder offen. Ein paar Beiträge habe ich angepasst, andere bearbeitet.


@TheMiz und RavionHD
Bitte per PN weiter diskutieren was die "PC Masterrace" angeht, ich habe zahlreiche Beiträge diesbezüglich angepasst. Desweiten soll dieser Thread nicht allein als Plattform für eure Diskussion dienen, dafür gibt es auch PN´s.
Weitere Posts dieser Art werde ich bepunkten.

*Zum Thema PC Masterrace möchte ich noch unseren Foren-Admin Stephan zitieren:*


			
				PCGH_Stehpahn schrieb:
			
		

> "PC masterrace" läuft für mich in etwa auf Gleiche hinaus wie "Grammar   nazi", wo der Nationalsozialismus schon im Namen steckt. Dennoch   verbirgt sich in beiden Fällen hinter dem Begriff keine   NS-Ideologie/Rassismus, sondern lediglich ein Überlegenheitsgefühl bzw.   Pedanterie auf sprachlicher Ebene. Es ist halt so, dass im   angelsächsichen Sprachraum gerne negativ wahrgenommene   Charakterzüge/Verhaltensweisen mit dem 3. Reich verknüpft werden ohne   dass tatsächlich dementsprechende Inhalte vorliegen müssen. Beiden   Begriffen kann ich wenig abgewinnen, aber Propaganda für   NS-Ideologie/Rassismus sehe ich hier wirklich nicht. (So etwas wie eine   "PC masterrace" kann es ja nicht einmal geben.)



Bitte nun sachlich weiter machen


----------



## McRoll (12. Januar 2015)

Ohman hab ich jetzt die Sahnehäubchen verpasst? Hier schiens ja mal wieder heiß herzugehen 

Wollte nur mal kurz einwerfen dass einer meiner Bekannten gerade sein Eyefinity Setup genießt (3 Bildschirme = 5760 x 1080). Da spielt er gerade Elite Dangerous und Next Car Game drauf. In hoher Detailstufe und bis zu 60 FPS und das auf einer Radeon R9 290 für die er 200 € bezahlt hat, wenn man den Verkauf seiner alten einberechnet vlt sogar nur 150. Er fand das so geil dass er sich jetzt auch noch ein Track IR zugelegt hat (eine Infrarotkamera , welche die Kopfbewegungen des Spielers in das Spiel überträgt = super für Flugsims und z.T. Autorennen)

Wenn man PC Gaming vs Konsole diskutiert, muss man bedenken dass es da noch ganz andere Dinge gibt, als höhere Auflösung und mehr FPS. Wer ein Spiel mal im Triple Monitor Setup + Track IR oder gar mit Oculus Rift auf sich einwirken lassen hat, wird erkennen dass sich da noch ganz andere Welten auftun. Bezüglich der Kosten - da sollte jeder mal die eigene Birne einschalten und überlegen was einem wie viel wert ist. Mit einem PC kann man sowohl viel Geld ausgeben als auch sehr sparsam fahren, sodass die Gesamtkosten unter einer Konsole bleiben. Man muss sich dann aber ein wenig informieren - über Ebay kriegt man sehr potente Hardware recht günstig. Selbst wenn man sich nicht auskennt, gibt es genug Anlaufstellen im Internet, unter anderem sogar bei der gehassten Masterrace auf Reddit - wenn man mal die Vorurteile ablegt wird man feststellen dass es dort haufenweise nette und hilfsbereite Leute sind, die einem gerne helfen und beraten und zum Teil sogar ältere Hardware verschenken.

Von daher sollten Individuen wie "the Miz" mal schön den Ball flachhalten, wenn sie die "andere Seite" nicht kennen. 
Er ergeht sich seitenlang über irgendwelche 1000€ über 6 Jahre gerechnet, kauft sich aber wahrscheinlich jedes Jahr ein 700€ iPhone Kein Wunder dass da nicht mehr so viel für den Rest übrigbleibt. Was da an ******* zusammengeschrieben wurde, damit kann man jahrelang alle Felder in Deutschland düngen.

Ich dagegen warte immer ein paar Monate und hol mir Triple A Titel für unter 20€ in Steam Sales - oder ich entscheide mich dem Entwickler was Gutes zu tun und kaufe es sofort für 50€, wenn ich es als lohnenswert erachte. Das ist das Schöne am PC - Gaming - man kann wählen.  Egal ob Hard - oder Software, man investiert nur so viel wie man bereit ist und muss sich nicht vom Hersteller knechten lassen. 

Aber ich glaube der gemeine Yoloswagger und Brogamer von heute ist mit Auswahl und Eigeninitiative überfordert. Wenn man dann mal ne Stunde recherchieren soll, das geht gar nicht. Lieber die Zeit mit stundenlangen Postings im Forum nutzen und dann wartet da noch das erfüllte Reallife, die zahlreichen Facebook - Posts müssen ja noch gechekt werden.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. Januar 2015)

Mittlerweile sind es doch eh nur noch die gleichen 4 oder 5 Leute, die sich um dieses lästige Thema kümmern.
Ich finds gut, dass nicht weiterhin jeder 2. Thread mit diesem PC vs Konsole Thema zugespammt wird, wie im letzten Jahr.
Sind wohl alle ein wenig älter geworden hm?


----------



## Rolk (12. Januar 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Sind wohl alle ein wenig älter geworden hm?



Könnte auch an der einen oder anderen Sperre gelegen haben. Es war kein Zufall  das es jetzt wieder los ging.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also mein 2500K mit GTX670 reicht auch noch dicke für surfen und Musik hören.
> Ist schon toll wie lange sich die Hardware schon hält.
> 
> Wenn ich aber den Rechner irgendwann mal wieder öffne, möchte ich nicht wissen wieviel Staub da drin rum liegt.



Zwar finde das optische Plus durch meine gtx 970 nett, und es sieht ja auch schick aus ,aber zocke immer weniger an diesem Gaming Rechner ,freue mich aber umso mehr auf die Semesterferien
Durch 5mal Training die Woche, Studium, Nachhilfejob und am Wochenende auch mal Freunde treffen ,nutze ich den Pc (genauer gesagt mein Surface) primär nur noch zum Arbeiten, Surfen und Musik hören, das tut es eigentlich auch, für intensives langes Spielen fehlt mir mittlerweile oft die Zeit ,die Schule war da echt angenehm ^^
Naja gibt ja noch, dass Wochenende 
Wenn man dann mal nach Hause kommt bzw Zeit hat , möchte ich lieber auf der Couch spielen (außer für CS Go), daher wird mein nächster Pc garantiert auch ein MiniITX Pc,ist mir lieber für das was ich will
Allerdings hoffe ich, dass ich dann später im Berufsleben nicht oft am Pc hocken muss, aktuell muss ich öfters Programmieren und das geht einem auf Dauer schon auf den Zeiger


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Von daher sollten Individuen wie "the Miz" mal schön den Ball flachhalten, wenn sie die "andere Seite" nicht kennen.


Woher willst DU wissen was ICH kenne? Wir kennen uns nicht, aber du maßt es dir an über andere urteilen zu können? Wie arm ist das denn bitte?

Schmeißt alle in einen Topf und erlaubst dir Vorurteile und Hasstiraden auszusprechen?
Was du in meinen Augen bist, darf ich hier gar nicht schreiben, sonst hagelt es Punkte, aber jeder der deine lächerlichen Propaganda-Texte liest, 
die sich übrigens wie Religions-Fanatismus anhören, kann dich sehr gut einschätzen. 

Lustig übrigens auch, wie du über "einen Bekannten" schreibst, was der am PC alles macht und alles kann.
Warum hast DU denn kein Triple Monitor Setup + Track IR und spielst in 5760 x 1080? Vielleicht weil es DU es selbst gar nicht willst bzw. es einfach nur Geldverschwendung ist?


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn man dann mal nach Hause kommt bzw Zeit hat , möchte ich lieber auf der Couch spielen (außer für CS Go), daher wird mein nächster Pc garantiert auch ein MiniITX Pc,ist mir lieber für das was ich will
> Allerdings hoffe ich, dass ich dann später im Berufsleben nicht oft am Pc hocken muss, aktuell muss ich öfters Programmieren und das geht einem auf Dauer schon auf den Zeiger



Manchen macht das ja nichts aus den ganzen Tag am PC zu sitzen, aber mir reicht das bei der Arbeit vollkommen. Da brauch ich das zuhause nicht auch noch.
Vor ein paar Jahren hat mir das nichts ausgemacht, aber mit 30 wird man eben auch etwas älter.

Der typische Gamingknecht wird bei mir mehr oder weniger aussterben, und wenn dann kommt auch irgendwann ein HTPC ins Wohnzimmer, und zwar im Receiver-Format).


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Manchen macht das ja nichts aus den ganzen Tag am PC zu sitzen, aber mir reicht das bei der Arbeit vollkommen. Da brauch ich das zuhause nicht auch noch.
> Vor ein paar Jahren hat mir das nichts ausgemacht, aber mit 30 wird man eben auch etwas älter.
> 
> Der typische Gamingknecht wird bei mir mehr oder weniger aussterben, und wenn dann kommt auch irgendwann ein HTPC ins Wohnzimmer, und zwar im Receiver-Format).



Ich wünschte es gebe da mehr Gehäusewahl,hätte auch lieber ein schlankere Format 
wobei ich vllt für einen Kumpel in absehbarer Zeit ein Cube Pc (Multimedia, Pc Exklusives spielen) für kleines Geld zusammenbasteln werde, viel Leistung braucht er nicht, paar Gehäuse :

Inter-Tech Mini ITX E-D3 (88881191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooltek W1 schwarz, Mini-ITX (JB W1 K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fractal Design Node 304 schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-304-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (da fehlt die Möglichkeit ein Laufwerk einzubauen)

Hab da paar zur Auswahl, aber aktuell würde es mir persönlich noch an Leistung mangeln


----------



## Rolk (12. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> aber aktuell würde es mir persönlich noch an Leistung mangeln



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## McRoll (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Lustig übrigens auch, wie du über "einen Bekannten" schreibst, was der am PC alles macht und alles kann.
> Warum hast DU denn kein Triple Monitor Setup + Track IR und spielst in 5760 x 1080? Vielleicht weil es DU es selbst gar nicht willst bzw. es einfach nur Geldverschwendung ist?



Ganz einfach - ich warte auf 120 Hz IPS Technologie. Die ersten Bildschirme wurden angekündigt und sobald sie am Markt sind werd ich mir da was zusammenstellen. Track IR hab ich btw und nutze es regelmäßig 

Falls du meine vorherigen Posts 30 Seiten zurück meinst - ich habe zumindest immer versucht Argumente zu bringen und nicht nur Meinungen. Das Einzige was bei dir kommt sind nur Preise von Hardware und Software und das wurde schon längst widerlegt, die Diskussion darüber war schon ewig zuende und du rollst das nur neu aus.

Ansonsten erlaube ich mir deine Posts zu beurteilen, genauso wie du meine beurteilst. Ich kann aus deiner Art zu posten herauslesen um welche Art von Spieler es sich bei dir handelt, werde das hier aber nicht näher ausführen , weil der Mod hier schon durchgewischt hat und ich den Thread nicht wieder zumüllen will. Bin ja schließlich nicht der Einzige, dem deine Posts negativ auffallen, also wird schon was dran sein oder?


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - ich warte auf 120 Hz IPS Technologie.


Na dann viel Spaß beim Warten. Übrigens dein 3770K und deine GTX 970 sind für 120fps VIEL zu schwach, überhaupt bei neuen Spielen dann.
Das bedeutet für dich, du darfst wieder mal aufrüsten, nachdem du schon für die GTX 970 um die 350€ hingeblättert hast, und für die CPU um die 300€.
Aber wenn es dir das wert ist, für ein paar (schlechte) Multiplattform-Ports 650€ und mehr draufzulegen - bitte. Nvidia und Intel freuen sich über dich, und lachen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Mini ITX sind schon toll, diese schicken kleinen Modelle sehen auch im Wohnzimmer sehr gut aus, sie sehen schlicht und elegant aus.
Mini ITX Karten gibt es ja auch, ja selbst die GTX 970 hat Modelle dazu wie den hier:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970IXOC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Preislich auch ganz gut, der Takt ist aber vergleichsweise (im Vergleich zum großen Gigabyte Modell) niedrig und für OC ist das Gehäuse wohl zu klein, aber mit einer ordentlichen CPU hat man eine echte Powermaschine und dank Steam Big Picture lässt sich das auch sehr komfortabel steuern, fehlt nur mehr der Steamcontroller der ja bald kommen soll.

Mir ist btw aufgefallen wie krass SweetFX die Spiele aufwertet, sei es Far Cry 4, Dragon Age:Inquisition, Watch Dogs usw. usf., alle Spiele unterstützen SweetFX und es gibt zahlreiche verschiedene Presets für jedes Bedürfniss, das ist wohl auch ein ganz klarer Vorteil.

Bild: farcry4_2015_01_12_0062qnq.png - abload.de
Bild: farcry4_2015_01_12_00pio1i.png - abload.de
Bild: farcry4_2015_01_12_00r9qx3.png - abload.de


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

SweetFX macht nix anderes als die Sättigung / Bildschärfe zu ändern, und wenn Bedarf besteht halt ein bisschen SMAA.
Das kann man bis aufs AA alles manuell in den Bildschirm-Einstellungen ändern. Sowas als "klaren Vorteil" zu beziffern, halte ich für stark übertrieben..


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Die Spiele sehen dadurch trotzdem grundlegend anders aus, dank Lumasharpen wirken Texturen sehr viel schärfer, die Beleuchtung viel kräftiger, alles wirkt schöner und detaillierter.
SweetFX benutze ich aktuell für eigentlich alle Spiele, gerade die Presets von K-Putt sehen absolut toll aus und passen immer.
Aber es gibt ja jede Menge Presets die das Bild auch drastisch ändern, aber ich stehe eher auf die normalen (wie von K-Putt), das von Watch Dogs finde ich auch sehr gut:
Screenshot - Realistic Preset (Watch_Dogs)


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2015)

@Kinguin:
Im Mini Format (also kein Cube) bietet mir der Markt auch noch zu wenig Leistung.
Mal abwarten was da in 1-2 Jahren zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Das was du "sehr viel schärfer" nennst, nennt PCGH im SweetFX-Artikel: "schärft die Texturen _*minimal*_ nach"

Und selbst wenn die Spiele grundlegend anders aussehen, ändert das nichts daran dass ich das alles selbst manuell in den Einstellungen machen kann.
Dafür brauche ich kein SweetFX. Außerdem sind Geschmäcker ja bekanntlich unterschiedlich, und so ein buntes Bild mag dir gefallen, mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht.

Dieser Typ hier sieht z.B. nicht mal annähernd "real" aus, sondern wie eine Figur aus nem Marvell Comic: 
Bild: farcry4_2015_01_12_00pio1i.png - abload.de
Hässlich hoch zehn...


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> @Kinguin:
> Im Mini Format (also kein Cube) bietet mir der Markt auch noch zu wenig Leistung.
> Mal abwarten was da in 1-2 Jahren zur Verfügung steht.



Eine GTX 1050ti für 150 Euro mit der Leistung einer aktuellen GTX 770 wäre sehr ordentlich, ich denke das sollte realistisch sein für die kommenden Karten.

@TheMiz
Auf den Konsolen kannst Du das nicht tun.

Ich finde den Typen mit SweetFX auch deutlich besser als ohne, es wirkt dank Lumasharpen viel schärfer, dadurch erkennt man selbst feine Details an seinem Gesicht.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Natürlich kann ich auf Konsolen den Kontrast / die Sättigung höher stellen, und das Bild schärfer stellen.
Was anderes macht SweetFX nicht, außer eben SMAA.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Auf den Kosnolen ist das nicht möglich.
SMAA und Lumasharpen gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Auf den Konsolen ist das sehr wohl möglich. LumaSharpen ist eine Überschärfung des Bildes, das kann ich manuell machen.
SMAA ist der einzige Unterschied, und das ist sowieso nur eine ganz leichte Kantenglättung.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt das ist nicht möglich auf den Konsolen, Lumasharpen gibt es genausowenig wie SMAA als Kantenglättung.

Auf dem PC macht man das auch nicht per Bildschirm, sondern per Preset sonst würde das ganze Bild extrem komisch ausschauen.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

SweetFX ist halt ein Tool was es macht, ändert aber nichts daran dass es auch auf Konsolen möglich ist, wenn man es manuell macht.

Der Xbox One Scaler hat z.B. zu Beginn ebenfalls das Bild übersättigt und überschärft (mit falschen Schwarzwerten), war im Prinzip ein SweetFX mit übertriebenen Settings.
Das hat Microsoft dann verbessert, und das Bild normalisiert.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Auf den Konsolen ist das wie schon erwähnt nicht möglich.
SweetFX ist ein Tool und die Presets sorgen für die jeweilige Farbstimmung inkl. Lumasharpen und SMAA.

Nur an Sättigung und Kontrast zu schreiben reicht nicht, von daher ist das auf den Konsolen nicht möglich.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Doch, es ist möglich, da SweetFX nichts an den Spieldateien ändert oder in die Engine eingreift. Es ist nur ein "Kosmetik"-Tool.

Und diese Kosmetik kann man auch manuell auf den Konsolen machen - wie gesagt, bei der Xbox One gab es das auch zu Beginn.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

@ Rolk 
Ich will ein schlankes Mini ITX System (keinen Cubewürfel ),selbst wenn da eine gtx 970 reinpasst, glaube ich wäre das Ding zu laut unter Last in Kombi mit einer CPU (Xeon zb)
Werde vllt mit Optimierung was erreichen, aber das werde ich wohl ausprobieren müssen irgendwann 
Möglichkeiten wären die gtx 750ti ,aber die ist mir dann doch wieder zu schwach -ich erwarte kein HighEnd ,aber wenn ich schon am Pc spiele, dann würde ich schon gern etwas mehr Power haben 
Abgesehen davon mangelt es mir noch an guten Gehäusen, mir ist die Auswahl noch zu begrenzt


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> SweetFX macht nix anderes als die Sättigung / Bildschärfe zu ändern, und wenn Bedarf besteht halt ein bisschen SMAA.



Wie war das mit "erst schlau machen und dann posten"? 

SweetFX kann viel mehr als das.
Ich kopiere es mal aus der txt-Datei und packe es in den Spoiler:



Spoiler



#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the SMAA technique.
#define USE_FXAA_ANTIALIASING 0 //[0 or 1] FXAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the FXAA technique. WIP - Currently only works in DX9 and you need to use the FXAA injector dlls.
#define USE_EXPLOSION     0 //[0 or 1] Explosion : Scatters the pixels, making the image look fuzzy.
#define USE_CARTOON       0 //[0 or 1] Cartoon : "Toon"s the image. (Interferes with SMAA, CRT, Bloom, HDR and Lumasharpen)
#define USE_ADVANCED_CRT  0 //[0 or 1] Advanced CRT : Simulates an old CRT TV display. (Interferes with SMAA, Cartoon, Bloom, HDR and Lumasharpen, and it has a very high performance cost)
#define USE_BLOOM         0 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR           0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_LEVELS        0 //[0 or 1] Levels : Sets a new black and white point. This increases contrast but causes clipping. Use Curves instead if you want to avoid that.
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX           0 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_MONOCHROME    0 //[0 or 1] Monochrome : Monochrome makes the colors disappear.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 0 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights
#define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE      1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES        0 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA         0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER        0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_BORDER        0 //[0 or 1] Border : Makes the screenedge black as a workaround for the bright edge that forcing some AA modes sometimes causes.
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.
#define USE_CUSTOM        0 //[0 or 1] Custom : Write your own shader by editing custom.h, and then enable it here.




Ich persönliche spiele auch kein Spiel mehr ohne SweetFX. Es ist einfach das i-tüpfelchen, das gewisse Etwas. Das *ist* ein Vorteil, was soll es denn sonst sein?
Desweiteren lässt sich damit auch eine Grafik erreichen die nicht kunterbunt ist, sondern "nur" nachschärft und den Grauschleier entfernt. Insbesondere die Presets von K-putt erreichen genau das, weswegen ich ebenfalls diese bevorzuge. 
Überdies wird SweetFX immer weiter entwickelt und erhält neue Effekte. Wer sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, der möchte nicht mehr ohne


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Trotzdem ist es im Prinzip nur ein Kosmetik-Tool, die gesamten Effekte in der Liste sind nur Nachbearbeitung und somit minimale Änderungen.

Den größten Effekt erzielt SweetFX durch Übersättigung und Überschärfung des Bildes, was man ebenso auf Konsolen machen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

@Kinguin

Eine GTX750ti ist halt auf R9 270 Niveau, ich würde an Deiner Stelle eventuell auf die GTX950ti warten oder auf die GTX1050ti oder vielleicht bringt AMD was Gutes raus, so eine Art Mini R9 385.
Es gibt sogar Gehäuse im Konsolenformat, aber da ist die Hardware schon eingebaut und die Dinger sind sehr überteuert, die schauen so aus:
http://www.cnet.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/ROG-G20_L1.jpg

Die gibt es aber erst ab 1200 Euro.

@TheMiz
Nein,ein Fehler von Microsoft gibt einem auf den Konsolen nicht das Tool für SweetFX.
Per Bildschirmanpassung ist nicht einmal 1% des Ergebnisses zu sehen welches Du mit SweetFX und dem jeweiligen Preset auf dem PC bekommst.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Hat Microsoft den Xbox-One-Scaler verbessert? â€¢ Eurogamer.de

"Übertriebener Schärfe-Filter und Gamma/Kontrast-Anpassung"
Wenn ich beim Monitor die Sättigung und die Bildschärfe um 20-30% erhöhe, bekomme ich ein zu 90% identisches SweetFX-Setting, bis auf die Nachbearbeitungs-Effekte (die meist sowieso kaum sichtbar sind)


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Dir ist doch hoffentlich bewusst dass es nicht nur ein einziges Preset gibt? 

Schau Dich mal um:
SweetFX Settings Database

Keine Ahnung was ein Scaler da bezwecken soll. 

Auf der Konsole wirst Du wie erwähnt kein SweetFX nutzen können, nicht einmal ansatzweise.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Ein Scaler ist genauso für Nachbearbeitung eines Bildes zuständig wie SweetFX. Beide ändern am Spiel und den Assets / der Engine _*überhaupt nichts*_.

SweetFX macht nichts anderes als einen Filter über das Bild zu legen (oder wegzunehmen), die Farben zu ändern, und die Bildschärfe.

Auch im Netz wird SweetFX immer nur im Zuge der Farbänderung genannt: SweetFX in Dishonored: Spielgrafik mit richtig viel Sättigung - Ihre Meinung? - Bildergalerie, [vanilla9.jpg]

Außerdem sind viele User der Meinung, dass SweetFX nicht unbedingt nötig ist:



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Finde gerade zu Bioshock passt der  angebliche Rotstich. SweetFX ist irgendwie generell nicht der heilige  Gral.





criss vaughn schrieb:


> Trotzdem brachte mir SweetFX bis jetzt bei keinem Spiel einen wirklichen Mehrwert^^





Kubiac schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber Sweet FX ist genauso nützlich wie ein Kropf.
> Wirklich was gebracht hat es bis jetzt in keinem Spiel etwas.
> Wer installiert sich sowas??
> Jeder Entwickler hat sich beim Grafikstil seines Spiels etwas dabei  gedacht und jetzt kommt jemand und wirft mit einem Filter alles über den  Haufen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

SweetFX verschönt das Bild extrem, viele Spiele haben eine Graufilter und sind von Natur aus blass, mit SweetFX wirkt alles deutlich schöner, K-Puts Preset beispielsweise sorgt nicht für ein zu buntes, sondern sehr ausgeglichenes Bild und entfernt den Graufilter, desweiteren wirken Texturen viel schärfer, die Beleuchtung und Schatten kräftiger und das Gesamtbild einfach sehr viel besser als ohne.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Was du "verschönt das Bild extrem" nennst, nennen andere User "zerstört das Bild extrem"
Es ist Geschmackssache. Deine SweetFX-Screenshots im Watch Dogs-Thread empfanden ja auch viele User als hässlich und unnatürlich.

Deshalb: Wenn DIR das gefällt, dann ist das doch ok - aber nimm deinen Geschmack nicht als allgemein gültig für ALLE.
SweetFX ist ein Nachbearbeitungs-Tool, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Natürlich ist das Geschmackssache, aber mittlerweile gibt es soviele Presets für die Spiele dass quasi jeder ein Preset findet welches er gut und schön und passend findet.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt ja, trotzdem spielt die absolute Mehrheit ohne SweetFX, weil die Entwickler sich ja was gedacht haben bei ihren Spielen.
Warum man sich da um jeden Preis einen bestimmten Filter jeglicher Art über das Bild legen muss, bleibt dahingestellt.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Naja es gibt halt viele wie mich die den Graufilter beispielsweise auf dem herkömmlichem Bild nicht mögen, dazu gehöre ich auch, aber wie gesagt, das ist wie Du schon richtig sagtest Geschmackssache.


----------



## McRoll (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß beim Warten. Übrigens dein 3770K und deine GTX 970 sind für 120fps VIEL zu schwach, überhaupt bei neuen Spielen dann.
> Das bedeutet für dich, du darfst wieder mal aufrüsten, nachdem du schon für die GTX 970 um die 350€ hingeblättert hast, und für die CPU um die 300€.
> Aber wenn es dir das wert ist, für ein paar (schlechte) Multiplattform-Ports 650€ und mehr draufzulegen - bitte. Nvidia und Intel freuen sich über dich, und lachen.



 Alter, du kennst dich ja richtig aus. So ne Glaskugel hätt ich auch gern. Respekt!

Hättest du einen Anflug von Ahnung, würdest du wissen dass in meinem Prozessor noch mehrere hundert Mhz Reserve schlummern um freigelassen zu werden sobald die Leistung benötigt wird - was nicht vor 2- 3 Jahren der Fall sein wird sofern der Trend gleichbleibt. Die GTX hab ich gekauft weil ich sie wollte, nicht weil ich sie gebraucht hab. Meine alte HD 7950 würde auch heute noch die meisten Spiele packen - natürlich nicht mit 120, wohl aber mit 60+ FPS je nach Einstellung. Lass mich überlegen, die war wie alt? Januar 2012 rausgekommen.  Da du dich ja so gut mit Hardware auskennst wirst du sicherlich auch wissen dass die neue Konsolenarchitektur sehr PC - nah ausgelegt wurde und jetzt schon sogar mit Optimierungen am Limit ist, was wieder eine Stagnation in den nächsten Jahren hervorrufen wird. Ich rechne mit 3 Jahren Lebenszyklus meiner Karte, bis ich ernsthafte Einschränkungen hinnehmen muss. Dann könnte ich aber einfach die Grafik etwas reduzieren und weiterhin flüssig zocken.

Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich wählen was ich auf welchen Details spielen will und wann ich aufrüste. Bleibe ich bei Full HD, kann ich sogar länger als 3 Jahre mit der überdauern, die restlichen Komponenten wären dann um die 6 Jahre alt. Das wäre schon fast eine Konsolengeneration. Da ich mir aber neue Hardware leisten kann und will, werde ich demnächst entweder bei triple Monitoring oder 4K landen und dich auslachen, während du mit 900p rumruckelst.

Deine Multiplattform - Ports kannst du übrigens behalten, 70€ für 10 Stunden Spielzeit Geruckel a la AC Unity brauch ich mir nicht antun. Da lacht dann Ubisoft dich aus.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Deine Multiplattform - Ports kannst du übrigens behalten, 70€ für 10 Stunden Spielzeit Geruckel a la AC Unity brauch ich mir nicht antun.


Und wofür brauchst du dann 4K, 3 Monitore, eine GTX 970 und später was noch besseres? Für Spiele wie League of Legends, WoW oder sowas wie Goat Simulator?

Der PC bekommt keine exklusiven Spiele mehr, die High-End-Grafik haben. Also bleiben dir nur Ports, oder eben solche Spiele wie oben genannt.
Diese kann man aber selbst auf einem 6 Jahre alten Notebook noch ohne Probleme zocken, und muss dafür keine tausende Euros ausgeben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz: Es ist möglich...
RavionHD: Nein, es ist nicht möglich...
TheMiz: Es ist möglich...
RavionHD: Nein, es ist nicht möglich...

Usw. Usw. Usw.

Sagt mal, was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und wofür brauchst du dann 4K, 3 Monitore, eine GTX 970 und später was noch besseres? Für Spiele wie League of Legends, WoW oder sowas wie Goat Simulator?
> 
> Der PC bekommt keine exklusiven Spiele mehr, die High-End-Grafik haben. Also bleiben dir nur Ports, oder eben solche Spiele wie oben genannt.
> Diese kann man aber selbst auf einem 6 Jahre alten Notebook noch ohne Probleme zocken, und muss dafür keine tausende Euros ausgeben.



Star Citizen ist ein exklusives PC Spiel mit High End Grafik...

Nochmal für Dich:

High End User wollen die maximale Grafik, die maximale Bildqualität, hohe Frames, Mods, SweetFX usw. usf.

Ich spiele Far Cry 4 beispielsweise in @Ultra (alle Nvidia Effekte auch an außer TXAA und PCSS+, Schatten nur auf "Hoch"), 1080P, SMAA und SweetFX mit immer über 60 Frames, mit im Schnitt 70-75 Frames.

Auf der Konsole sind es 30 Frames (nicht immer stabile), God Rays, HBAO+ oder Fellsimulation usw. ist nicht vorhanden, SweetFX auch nicht, und ich spiele keine Shooter mit 30 Frames weil es für *mich *ein zähes Geruckel ist, also wieso sollte ich auf der Konsole spielen?
Ich könnte es garnicht!

Also respektiere doch bitte die Entscheidungen anderer, wenn er gerne 120 Frames mit Triple 4K Monitor spielen möchte dann ist das toll und ein krasses wunderbares Spielerlebnis, und mit den neue Karten (R9 390 für vermutlich ~350 Euro) sollte das sofern die geleakten Benchmarks stimmen sogar möglich sein (natürlich nicht mit 120 Frames überall).

Gerade so PC exklusive Spiele wie Elite Dangerous machen darauf sicher extrem viel Spaß!

Der PC hat außerdem deutlich mehr exklusive Spiele wie alle Konsolen zusammen, ich verbringe allein mit Kerbal Space Programm und Arma 3 Altis Life mehr Zeit als Konsolenspieler mit ihren öden 8 stundenlangen durchgeskripteten Spiele.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Star Citizen ist noch nichtmal erschienen, und dein Far Cry 4 was du gerade bewirbst, hat er ja als "Multiplattform-Mist" abgetan.
Außerdem lasse ich jedem seine Meinung, wie er spielen will - wenn ich deinen Avatar ansehe und deine Beiträge, kannst du das nicht.

Nur weil jemand nicht sein gesamtes Geld in (für die meisten) sinnlose Hardware verpulvern will, wird man hier beleidigt und angemacht. Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Star Citizen ist noch nichtmal erschienen, und dein Far Cry 4 was du gerade bewirbst, hat er ja als "Multiplattform-Mist" abgetan.
> Außerdem lasse ich jedem seine Meinung, wie er spielen will - wenn ich deinen Avatar ansehe und deine Beiträge, kannst du das nicht.
> 
> Nur weil jemand nicht sein gesamtes Geld in (für die meisten) sinnlose Hardware verpulvern will, wird man hier beleidigt und angemacht. Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken.



Weil es eben nicht sinnlos ist, wieso haben wir Dir auch schon mehr als oft genug gesagt.

Ich sage allen Käufern von neuen Top Smartphones auch nicht wie sinnlos ihre Investition ist, nur weil die günstigeren Modelle es genauso tun, und ich sage auch nicht allen Leuten die ihre Autos tunen wie sinnlos ihre Investition ist wenn sie nur 120 fahren dürfen.

Nur um das mal klarzustellen:

Ich habe beispielsweise noch ein anderes Hobby, die Astronomie, mittlerweile habe ich schon so viel Geld in neue Teleskope, Okulare, Montierungen und co. investiert nur um im Nachthimmel ein besseres Bild zu haben, ist meine Investition sinnlos weil ich somit mein Hobby befriedige?
Ich denke nicht, und daher sollte man jeden sein Vergnügen lassen.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Jeder soll das machen was er für richtig hält. Wenn aber von 1000 Personen mehr als 900 einen High-End-PC für sinnlos halten, dann sollten die Glocken läuten.

Und wenn du eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA für so wichtig hältst, dass du mehrere hundert oder tausend Euros dafür ausgibst, dann mach das, aber lass andere in Ruhe die das eben nicht machen wollen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Jeder soll das machen was er für richtig hält. Wenn aber von 1000 Personen mehr als 900 einen High-End-PC für sinnlos halten, dann sollten die Glocken läuten.
> 
> Und wenn du eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA für so wichtig hältst, dass du mehrere hundert oder tausend Euros dafür ausgibst, dann mach das, aber lass andere in Ruhe die das eben nicht machen wollen.



Woher hast Du diese Statistik?
Ich vermute mal selber erfunden. 

Ich zahle nicht nur für mehr Auflösung und AA, ich zahle für die beste Grafik, die beste Bildqualität, Mods, hohe Framerate, die exklusiven Spiele wie Arma 3, Rust, DayZ, Elite Dangerous, Divinity:Original Sin usw. usf.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn der PC so gut, toll, überragend wäre, wie du es glaubst, dann würden auch alle darauf zocken.

Aber die Konsolen sind es, die bei herkömmlichen Spielen (also keine MMOs/F2P/MOBA) einen Marktanteil von über 90% haben.
Jedes AA- oder AAA-Game verkauft sich auf Konsolen besser, sogar auf EINER Konsole.

Watch Dogs hatte am PC 10% Verkaufsanteil, und das obwohl die neuen Konsolen erst ein paar Monate am Markt waren.
In Zukunft wird das sich das NOCH mehr zu den Konsolen hin verschieben.

Ein PC wurde eben nicht für Spiele gemacht, sondern fürs *Büro* und für *Arbeit*. Und genau das merkt man dem Ding immer an.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Der PC hat im Schnitt zwischen 15-25% Anteil, bei Spielen wie Dragon Age Inquisiton und Far Cry 4 sogar mehr.

Sieht man auch gut am Quartalsergebnis der jeweiligen Pubslisher, bei Ubisoft war der PC die zweitstärkste Plattform im letzten Quartal.
Und nein daher verkauft sich nicht jedes AAA oder AA Game besser auf den Konsolen, wenn Du alle gegen nur den PC vergleichst natürlich schon, aber wenn man die Plattformen einzeln sieht dann nicht, dann ist der PC aktuell nach der Playstation 4 in Sachen Verkaufszahlen meist Nummer 2.

In Zukunft wird das nicht so sein, allein wenn man sich ansieht wieviele *aktive* Steamuser registriert sind, etwas unter 110 Millionen und es werden immer mehr, mittlerweile ist Steam die größte digitale Platform (auf allen Plattformen) und jeder neu registrierte ist ein potentieller neuer Käufer, denn umsonst registriert sich ja keiner.

Und nein das merkt man den Dingern nicht an, Gaming Hardware ist nicht für Office gemacht worden.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Steam kann eine Milliarde aktive Nutzer haben - wenn niemand von denen die Spiele zum Release kaufen, und nur 1% davon die Spiele im Sale, dann hat das auf den Markt keine Auswirkung.

Du nimmst immer völlig belanglose, und nichtssagende Zahlen als Vergleich.
Es gibt auf der Welt mehr als 2 Milliarden PCs - tolle Zahl stimmts? Aber trotzdem verkaufen sich die Spiele auf einer PS4 besser, von der es "nur" 19 Millionen bis dato gibt.
Im ersten Augenblick sehen solche Zahlen toll aus, nutzt aber nix wenn keiner davon Spiele auch wirklich kauft.

Und was der Unterschied zwischen Büro- und Gaming-Hardware ist, kannst du bitte erklären 
Gaming-Hardware kann mehr fps darstellen, logisch, aber physisch und von der Funktion her ist ein PC ein Gerät für die Arbeit.
Der wurde dafür gemacht um je nach Anwendungszweck eine bestimmte Leistung zu haben (zum Arbeiten), und nicht um eine Maus/Tastatur für Spiele fremdzuentzwecken


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Gespielt wird auf dem PC schon seit Jahrzehnten, dank der unterschiedlichen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten und der Tatsache dass der PC extrem flexibel ist kann man ihn auch genauso wie eine Konsole nutzen.

Und je mehr aktive Steamuser, desto mehr potenzielle Käufer.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn man den PC wie eine Konsole nutzen könnte, dann bräuchte man gar  keine Maus/Tastatur, und das geht eben nicht, bzw. nur mit extrem viel  Frickelarbeit, die sich die meisten nicht antun wollen. Du könntest  heute auch dein Auto zerlegen, wenn der Motor kaputt ist, und danach  suchen was kaputt ist. Du wirst aber das Auto in die Werkstatt bringen,  und es reparieren lassen, eben weil du keine Lust darauf hast. Bei einem PC hat man IMMER irgendwelche Probleme und muss rumfrickeln, egal ob Hard- oder Software. Das beweist dieses Forum hier tagtäglich. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218

Außerdem  stellt sich niemand den ich kenne einen PC ins Wohnzimmer, und spielt  dann per Gamepad. Sicher ist es theoretisch möglich, aber in der Praxis  eben kaum gemacht.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Und je mehr aktive Steamuser, desto mehr potenzielle Käufer.


und je mehr PCs es auf der Welt gibt, desto mehr potenzielle Spieler, nicht wahr?
Bei über zwei Milliarden PCs müssten doch genug Leute dabei sein, um selbst eine Xbox One überbieten zu können, die hat noch nicht mal 10 Millionen (!) erreicht.
Aber trotzdem verkauft sich ein AC Unity, Far Cry 4, Watch Dogs, Alien Isolation, Evil Within usw. auf der Xbox One besser als am PC.
Deine dubiosen Statistiken und belanglosen Zahlen kannst du also getrost stecken lassen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn man den PC wie eine Konsole nutzen könnte, dann bräuchte man gar  keine Maus/Tastatur, und das geht eben nicht, bzw. nur mit extrem viel  Frickelarbeit, die sich die meisten nicht antun wollen. Du könntest  heute auch dein Auto zerlegen, wenn der Motor kaputt ist, und danach  suchen was kaputt ist. Du wirst aber das Auto in die Werkstatt bringen,  und es reparieren lassen, eben weil du keine Lust darauf hast. Bei einem PC hat man IMMER irgendwelche Probleme und muss rumfrickeln, egal ob Hard- oder Software. Das beweist dieses Forum hier tagtäglich.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218
> 
> Außerdem  stellt sich niemand den ich kenne einen PC ins Wohnzimmer, und spielt  dann per Gamepad. Sicher ist es theoretisch möglich, aber in der Praxis  eben kaum gemacht.
> ...



Falsch.
Den PC kannst Du auch wie eine Konsole nutzen ohne Frickelarbeit, Gamepad dran und Steam Big Picture drauf . Fertig!
Viele hier im Forum haben einen ITX PC.

Probleme gibt es auf dem PC genauso wie auf der Konsole, nicht mehr oder weniger, das haben wir schon besprochen.

Und falsch, die Spiele werden auf der Xbox One *nicht *öfter verkauft, die Playstation 4 mag zwar etwas mehr verkaufen als der PC, aber der PC ist meist besser als die Xbox One.

Ubisoft Quartalsbericht:
Ubisoft: Quartalsbericht zeigt: PS4 dominiert die Plattformen bei Ubisofts Spielen



> -) Playstation 4 mit 21%
> -) Playstation 3 mit 19%
> -) PC mit 17%
> -) Xbox 360 mit 16%
> ...




Oder hier:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3941/2140481/Electronic_Arts.htmlâ€‹



> PS4/Xbox One: 16% (-)
> PS3/Xbox 360: 50% (65%)
> PC/Browser: 21% (21%)
> Mobile: 10% (9%)
> Andere: 3% (5%)




PC stärker als Playstation 4 und Xbox One zusammen (Mai 2014).


Es wird in Zukunft so ausschauen dass ehemalige Playstation 3 und Xbox 360 User mehr zur Playstation 4 wechseln und die ziemlich dominieren wird während PC/Xbox One User auf Dauer auf einem Niveau bleiben werden.
Das sind Fakten da oben, keine dubiosen Statistiken!


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn du an deine dubiosen (geschätzen!) Verkaufszahlen der Spiele tatsächlich selber glaubst, dann kannst du ja auf folgende Wette eingehen:
_*
Im  nächsten Quartalsbericht von EA/Ubisoft sage ich dir voraus, dass der  PC es nichtmal schafft die Xbox One zu überbieten, was die  Verkaufsanteile betrifft*_

Sollte der PC mehr Prozent  haben als die Xbox One, poste ich nie wieder über den PC. Sollte die  Xbox One mehr Prozent haben, postest du nie wieder über Konsolen.

Wenn du auch nur ein Quäntchen selbst daran glaubst, was du regelmäßig hier verbreitest, würdest du die Wette annehmen.
Denn  im Quartalsbericht sind sämtliche Verkäufe (auch online) einbezogen,  sonst könnte man gar keinen Bericht machen mit genauen Zahlen.
Laut  dir verkaufen sich Spiele wie Farc Cry 4 oder AC Unity am PC besser -  also muss der PC bei Ubisoft mehr Verkaufsanteile haben als die Xbox  One.

Also jetzt kannst du mal beweisen dass deine Behauptungen kein gehaltloses Gelaber sind, sondern dass du selbst daran glaubst.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn du an deine dubiosen (geschätzen!) Verkaufszahlen der Spiele tatsächlich selber glaubst, dann kannst du ja auf folgende Wette eingehen:
> _*
> Im  nächsten Quartalsbericht von EA/Ubisoft sage ich dir voraus, dass der  PC es nichtmal schafft die Xbox One zu überbieten, was die  Verkaufsanteile betrifft*_
> 
> ...



Da bist Du aber sehr optimistisch, denn die Xbox One hatte im letzten Quartal mit 9% fast die Hälfte des PC's.

Bei EA könnte das sogar hinkommen, denn dort regiert gerade Fifa sehr stark und Sportspiele sind halt mehr ein Konsolengenre, das pusht den Anteil ziemlich stark.

Von einer Wette halte ich nichts, bin aber trotzdem ziemlich sicher dass der PC im nächsten Quartal vor der Xbox One liegt.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Von einer Wette halte ich nichts, bin aber trotzdem ziemlich sicher dass der PC im nächsten Quartal vor der Xbox One liegt.


Gerade eben hast du noch auf deine knapp 110 Millionen aktiven Steamuser geschworen, und nun kneifst du gegen gerade mal 10 Millionen verkaufte Xbox One's?

Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. 100 Millionen mehr User _*nur auf Steam*_, und der PC muss trotzdem bangen gegen eine "kleine" Xbox One?
Na dann können diese 110 Millionen, auf die du so stolz bist, ja nicht gerade viel für PC-Gaming tun...


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Wieso kneifen? 

Seien wir doch einfach gespannt auf die vermutlich bald anstehenden Quartalszahlen (welche dann auch das Weihnachtsgeschäft beinhalten), dann können wir weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn der PC so gut, toll, überragend wäre, wie du es glaubst, dann würden auch alle darauf zocken.
> 
> Aber die Konsolen sind es, die bei herkömmlichen Spielen (also keine MMOs/F2P/MOBA) einen Marktanteil von über 90% haben.
> Jedes AA- oder AAA-Game verkauft sich auf Konsolen besser, sogar auf EINER Konsole.
> ...



Schon mal Statistiken zur Raubkopiererei am PC gesehen es werden Teilweise 9 von 10 Spielen aus dem Internet gesaugt anstatt legal erworben.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Ja Raubkopien sind leider wirklich ein sehr großes Problem, wer weiß wo der PC stehen würde wenn nur einer von 10 das Spiel auch tatsächlich kaufen würde.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Wieso kneifen? Du bist doch auf die Wette nicht eingegangen, weil du Angst hast.
Dabei würde jemand, der gerade mit 110 Millionen aktiven User angegeben hat, sofort gegen eine Plattform wetten, die "nur" 10 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten hat.

Aber wahrscheinlich hast du selber gemerkt, dass es vielleicht knapp werden könnte. Und das ist schon Strafe genug.
Denn selbst wenn der PC z.B. nur 1-2% über der Xbox One wäre, dann wäre das trotzdem eine herbe Niederlage.
Bei über 100 Millionen Steam-Usern müsste der PC eigentlich irgendwo bei 50% liegen, wenn nicht höher.

In der Realität liegt er aber irgendwo bei 15-18%, was angesichts der Verbreitung und Steam der reinste Witz ist.
Und genau daran sieht man, dass ein PC nicht primär fürs Gaming konzipiert wurde. Und die Leute merken das.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Schon mal Statistiken zur Raubkopiererei am PC  gesehen es werden Teilweise 9 von 10 Spielen aus dem Internet gesaugt  anstatt legal erworben.


Bei einem Call of Duty Teil war der Raubkopie-Anteil sogar auf der Xbox 360 höher als am PC - und trotzdem hat sich CoD auf der Konsole um 8 Millionen (!!) öfters verkauft als am PC.
Raubkopiert wird überall, aber das entscheidende sind die verkauften Einheiten.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wieso kneifen? Du bist doch auf die Wette nicht eingegangen, weil du Angst hast.
> Dabei würde jemand, der gerade mit 110 Millionen aktiven User angegeben hat, sofort gegen eine Plattform wetten, die "nur" 10 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten hat.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich hast du selber gemerkt, dass es vielleicht knapp werden könnte. Und das ist schon Strafe genug.
> ...



~20% sind doch gut?
Zieh einer Firma mal 20% des Umsatzes ab, die werden das nicht mögen.

Die Xbox One ist aktuell ja auch eher bei ~10%, die Playstation 4 wiederum bei etwas mehr als ~20%, also relativ gleichmäßig verteilt.

In Zukunft wird die Playstation 4 vermutlich relativ stark dominieren während PC und Xbox One sich über Platz 2 streiten werden.

Der PC wurde vielleicht nicht *primär *für Gaming konzipiert, aber aufgrund seiner Flexibilität eignet er sich hervorragend dafür, die Leute merken anscheinend nichts, denn es werden ja immer mehr und mehr PC Spieler.

Ich bin btw nicht auf die Wette eingegangen weil das unsinnig ist und zu 100% niemand sich an den Einsatz halten würde.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Wir könnten die Wette ja an einen Mod schicken. Und wenn der andere sich nicht dran hält, wird er gesperrt.

Die 20% hat der PC jetzt gehabt, wo die neuen Konsolen noch gar nicht bzw. frisch am Markt waren.
In Zukunft wird das wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wieso kneifen? Du bist doch auf die Wette nicht eingegangen, weil du Angst hast.
> Dabei würde jemand, der gerade mit 110 Millionen aktiven User angegeben hat, sofort gegen eine Plattform wetten, die "nur" 10 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten hat.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich hast du selber gemerkt, dass es vielleicht knapp werden könnte. Und das ist schon Strafe genug.
> ...



Auf Konsolen ist man auf die Multi Plattform Titel angewiesen auf dem PC gibt es genug alternativen,
Free2Play ist einfach für den Publisher am besten da er so un mengen Kohle machen kann .
Nicht um sonst hat DAS Entwickler Studio Blizzard in letzter Zeit 2 Free to Play games raus gebracht.
Es gibt auf dem PC viel mehr viel bessere exclusiv Titel.
Und diese Ruckelt noch nicht einmal wie *******.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Wir wissen nicht was in der Zukunft passiert, wir können nicht in die Zukunft schauen, wir können nur abwarten und schauen was passiert.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem PC viel mehr viel bessere exclusiv Titel.


Ja genau. Deswegen verkauft sich ein Halo, Uncharted, God of War, Gears of War, Last of Us, Gran Turismo usw. _*jeweils über 7 Million mal*_ , weil ja der PC bessere Spiele hat. 

Am PC hast du genau WoW, Diablo  und CS die sich gut verkaufen, ansonsten erreicht da kaum ein Spiel die Million.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Hohe Verkaufszahlen stehen nicht für Qualität, die von Dir genannten Spiele sind nach 8 Stunden vorbei und bieten 0 Wiederspielwert oder Langzeitmotivation.

Ein DayZ (fast 3 Millionen verkaufte Stückzahlen), ein Arma 3 (mehr als eine Millionen) bieten beispielsweise hunderte Stunden Spielspaß ohne den Tropfen einer Langweile, während die von Dir genannten Spiele nach 2-3 Abenden vorbei sind.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Gran Turismo ist nach 8 Stunden vorbei, aha. 

The Last of Us Remastered - Verkaufszahlen laut Insider auf Rekordniveau
Zeig mir mal ein PC-Spiel, was sich in 24 Stunden über 1,5 Million mal verkauft. Link bitte.
Für das Spiel braucht man übrigens 14+ Stunden.

Sowas wie DayZ ist ja auch ein MP-Spiel, logisch dass man sowas immer wieder zocken kann. Gibt es auf Konsolen genauso (Destiny)
Und wer einem Uncharted, The Last of Us, usw. die Qualität abspricht, hat sowieso keine Ahnung, denn diese Spiele haben hunderte (internationale) Auszeichnungen bekommen,
UND Top-Wertungen von zig verschiedenen Magazinen und Seiten.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Ich spreche die Qualität nicht ab, Uncharted und The Last of Us sind ja auch gute Spiele, jedoch fehlt der Wiederspielwert bzw. die Langzeitmotivation.

The Last of Us habe ich selber in einem intensivem Wochenende durchgespielt, habe vielleicht gut ~12 gebraucht, den Multiplayer jedoch nicht angefasst, der interessiert mich nicht.

Auf dem PC gibt es mit Spiele wie Arma 3, DayZ, Rust, Kerbal Space Program, The Forest, Divinity Originale Sin usw. usf. Spiele welche für sehr sehr lange unterhalten, allein mit Altis Life hat man hunderte Stunden Spielspaß.
Dank Mods steigt die Zahl der Spielstunden nochmal enorm auf, siehe beispielsweise Skyrim welches gänzlich neue Levels mit Story und co. bekam bzw. bekommt als Mod.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Auf dem PC gibt es mit Spiele wie Arma 3, DayZ, Rust, Kerbal Space Program, The Forest, Divinity Originale Sin usw. usf. Spiele welche für sehr sehr lange unterhalten, allein mit Altis Life hat man hunderte Stunden Spielspaß.


Wenn dir diese Spiele gefallen, dann ist das schön für dich. Den meisten gefallen aber solche Spiele nicht, im Vergleich zu Konsolen-Games, und dementsprechend kann man die nicht als "besser" ansehen.
Ein Arma 3 hat nach einem Jahr die Million geschafft - das hat The Last of Us nach 24 Stunden geschafft. 

Eben weil die Spiele auf den Konsolen beliebter sind, und vom Großteil als besser angesehen wird. Ob sie nun besser sind ist, ist subjektiv.
Wenn 1000 Leute sagen Spiel A ist besser, und 50 Leute sagen Spiel B ist besser - was ist dann wohl besser?

Du hast gesagt du kaufst dir für Gears of War eine Xbox One. Die Kampagne in dem Spiel dauert keine 10 Stunden.
Dafür wirst du wahrscheinlich den MP zocken, weil er dir gefällt. Mir gefällt der MP von Uncharted 2+3, The Last of Us usw. auch, deswegen haben die weitaus mehr Spielzeit als deine 8 Stunden.


----------



## Invisiblo (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn 1000 Leute sagen Spiel A ist besser, und 50 Leute sagen Spiel B ist besser - was ist dann wohl besser?



Also ist League of Legends auf PC das beste Spiel ever.


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Januar 2015)

Sehe das Problem auch bei der Konsole. Multiplattform titel kann man auf dem PC, selbst auf nem schwachen immer auf Konsolenniveau spielen. Selbst wenns ne verkackte PC Steuerung + Framelimit gibt -> Xbox Controller einschalten und man ist jeder Konsole mindestens ebenbürtig.

Dafür hab ich am PC eben zusätzlich die Langzeit Spiele. Spiele, die man IMMER spielen kann und fast nie langweilig werden. Diese findet man auf Konsolen selten.

Klar, das ein oder andere Konsolen Exclusive vermisst man am PC schon. Aber zu 99% sind es auch nur spiele, die wie schon gesagt wurde nach 10-20 Stunden durch sind und dann fasst man sie nie wieder an. Da mir eh nicht alle exclusives gefallen reicht da zur not wie z.B. bei The last of Us und Beyond Two Souls auch ein YouTube Lets Play. Da es eh fast interaktive Filme sind verpasst man Spielspaßmäßig nichts.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass man am PC auch die Games der letzten 3-4 Generationen spielen kann. Ich kann mir heute noch Problemlos ein Game aus dem Jahre 2000 installieren. mach das mal auf ner PS4 oder ner PS3 (was älteres hat dann eh niemand mehr rumstehen). Und mit neuem PC laufen ältere Titel dann auch in neuem Glanz. Höhere Auflösung, mehr AA und mehr FPS oder gleich neue Formate wie 4K oder 21:9. 


Also wenn man sich auf eine Plattform beschränken will ist man definitiv beim PC am besten aufgehoben. Hier kann man einfach am meisten von der ganzen Spiele Welt mitnehmen.



War auch schon kurz davor, mir ne PS4 zu holen, weil mich Probleme wie bei AC Untiy und das ständige Aufrüsten genervt haben. Aber letzten endes hab ichs nicht getan, weil mir bewusst wurde, dass ich meine Ansprüche einfach zu weit nach oben geschraubt habe. Wenn man sieht, dass Games teils auf ner GTX 750ti besser laufen, als auf ner PS4, dann braucht man sich über notfalls 40 FPS mit Ultra Details und 2560er Auflösung einfach nicht beschweren. Man verliert eben oft die Verhältnismäßigkeit aus den Augen.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Also ist League of Legends auf PC das beste Spiel ever.


Da es im Kern ein F2P-Spiel ist, kann man das nicht als Vergleich nehmen, aber wenn man die Zielgruppe 8-18 Jahren fragt ganz sicher, ja. 

@ Laggy.NET
Wer den Anspruch hat, über 600€ nur für eine GPU zu bezahlen, passt ganz und gar nicht ins Konsolen-Schema, das ist klar.
Aber man sieht ja, dass auch dir das Aufrüsten und die ständigen Probleme auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Hab mir jetzt die letzen Seiten nicht durchgelesen,aber wenn ich mal was anmerken darf,Exklusvies sind reine Geschmackssache 
Am Pc sehe ich nicht unbedingt mehr ,nur bestimmte PC Genres sind einfach häufiger vertreten,das macht sie aber auch nicht generell immer besser
CS,Starcraft und Diablo3 finde ich toll,DayZ und seine Klone /Arma sind pure Langeweile für mich genauso wie MMOs,Spacesims müssen aber irgendwann mal getestet werden ^^
Mann kann auch nicht MP Spiele mit SP Spielen vergleichen,aber ich persönlich finde die SP Spiele an den Konsolen besser (wobei man dann halt je nach Plattform gucken muss)
Und nein es gibt nicht nur Uncharted oder nur Triple A Mainstream Brei
die Anzahl der Std spielen dabei auch keine Rolle,Qualität vor Quantität ,die liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters 
Ich sehe jetzt aber auch nicht ,wo sich beides ausschließt,Kumpel von mir hat ein Notebook,das reicht für die meisten Pc Exklusives/Multiplayer  und eine WiiU (die Konsole seiner Wahl)

@ TheMiz

Ich denke ehrlich gesagt,die meisten Menschen begnügen sich mit weniger einfach - ja Steam wächst,aber HighEnd Pc Gaming wird wohl immer nur ein kleinen Teil aus machen,wobei wer weiss was StarCitizien da bringt oder OR (wobei ich letzteres auch nur für bestimmte Spiele geeignet finde)
Selbst am Pc selbst nutzt nicht jeder PcGamer die vollen Möglichkeiten des PcGamings mit Mods usw 
Das wird ja auch durch die Steamstatistik belegt - denke da sind sehr viele Leute dabei,denen Indie Games oder halt Spiele wie Dota2 oder Cs Go (also ein paar Ründchen abends nach einem harten Tag ) absolut ausreichen
Grade erfolgreiche Spiele wie LoL zeigen doch,dass es nicht um Grafik oder Auflösung geht 

Deshalb würde ich aber nicht HighEnd Gaming als sinnlos bezeichnen,nur es ist halt ein Hobby wie jeders andere auch
Ich zahle zb 40€ monatlich für Sport,andere sparen das Geld und investieren halt in die nächste GPU,andere gehen monatlich teuer shoppen ,andere sammeln Automodelle usw


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Wie die "Meisten" das sehen kannst Du nicht wissen, was besser ist entscheidet der persönliche Geschmack.

Arma 3 hat sich btw in 8 Monaten mehr als eine Millionen mal verkauft (ARMA 3 - 1 Million verkaufte Exemplare & Release von »Karts« - News - GameStar.de) und für eine komplexe Militärsimulation ist das ganz ordentlich.

Achja ich habe gedacht Du spielst nicht online?

Der Multiplayer von The Last of Us und Uncharted ist langweilig weil es nur stupides 0815 Geballer ist welches wir von zig anderen Spielen kennen, Gears of War hingegen bietet mit dem Horde Modus einen Klassiker der mit Freunden viel Spaß macht.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Ich habe geschrieben _für die meisten Leute_ ist es sinnlos, nicht generell - und das stimmt ja auch.

Wenn so viele Leute einen High-End-PC als sinnvoll betrachten würden, hätten wir heute schon Crysis 4 mit TOP-Grafik und allem. Dem ist aber nicht so.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie die "Meisten" das sehen kannst Du nicht  wissen, was besser ist entscheidet der persönliche Geschmack.


Natürlich kann man das wissen - anhand der Verkaufszahlen. Daran sieht man was beliebt, erfolgreich und oft auch "besser" ist.

The Last of Us und Uncharted ist also "sinnloses Geballere" und Gears of War so toll und super?  Du schiesst wie immer den Vogel ab


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Da es im Kern ein F2P-Spiel ist, kann man das nicht als Vergleich nehmen, aber wenn man die Zielgruppe 8-18 Jahren fragt ganz sicher, ja.
> 
> @ Laggy.NET
> Wer den Anspruch hat, über 600€ nur für eine GPU zu bezahlen, passt ganz und gar nicht ins Konsolen-Schema, das ist klar.
> Aber man sieht ja, dass auch dir das Aufrüsten und die ständigen Probleme auf den Sack gehen.




Ja, das siehst du richtig. Aber eigentlich würde ich schon ins Konsolen schema passen. Ich will gerne alles so einfach und simpel halten wie möglich. Eine Plattform um die ich mich nicht kümmern muss wär einfach perfekt. Ich liebe sowas und gebe dafür gerne auch etwas mehr aus. Basteln macht zwar spaß, ist aber für mich nur zweckmäßig und darf bei mir kein Dauerzustand sein.

Aber mir sind die Konsolen einfach zu schwach. 30 FPS und teils nur 900p sind für mich nur am 47" TV aus 3 Metern entfernung genießbar und keinesfalls am PC Monitor. Wir wird davon übel bzw. ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen.
Im gegenzug hab ich hier nen 29" 21:9 Monitor, ne schöne Machanische Tastatur und ne entpsrechende Maus. Gaming fühlt sich damit einfach um Welten angenehmer,  hochwertiger und immersiver an, als auf der Couch auf die "Große" entfernung. Das kann ich beim besten willen nicht ignorieren.
Ich stand wirklich mehrere Monate im Zwiespalt, letzten endes konnte ich mich aber nie durchringen, ne Konsole zu kaufen. (obwohl ich die Kisten durchaus genutzt habe, damals ne PS1 und die letzten Jahre hab ich mal für ne Woche ne PS3 ausgeliehen)

Das Konsolen feeling hat schon irgendwie was besonderes an sich, aber der Funke wollte einfach nicht mehr so überspringen, wie damals z.B. bei der PS1.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

@ Laggy.NET

Wenn dir von PS4-Grafik übel wird, ist das natürlich bitter.  Das geht aber wohl nur den allerwenigsten so.
Außerdem ist bei dir der große Unterschied: Du beleidigst nicht andere Spielergruppen ("Konsoleros") und siehst dich als was "besseres", nur weil du nen teuren PC hast.
Gaming bleibt Gaming, egal mit wievielen Pixeln und wieviel AA.


----------



## Invisiblo (12. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich aber nicht HighEnd Gaming als sinnlos bezeichnen,nur es ist halt ein Hobby wie jeders andere auch
> Ich zahle zb 40€ monatlich für Sport,andere sparen das Geld und investieren halt in die nächste GPU,andere gehen monatlich teuer shoppen ,andere sammeln Automodelle usw



This. 

Manche Leute geben auch 1000 € für eine Tabletop-Armee aus oder fahren für ein Monatsgehalt in den Urlaub. Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte? Das entscheidet jeder für sich persönlich und da gibts auch eigentlich gar nichts zu diskutieren.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben _für die meisten Leute_ ist es sinnlos, nicht generell - und das stimmt ja auch.
> 
> Wenn so viele Leute einen High-End-PC als sinnvoll betrachten würden, hätten wir heute schon Crysis 4 mit TOP-Grafik und allem. Dem ist aber nicht so.
> 
> ...



Auch nicht für die meisten Leute, die meisten Leute spielen LoL, Dota 2 und CS:GO, und das sind PC exklusive Spiele.

Exklusivtitel gibt es nur mehr wenn diese subventioniert werden, keiner veröffentlicht freiwillig auf nur einer Plattform wenn sie es auf 3 tun können und somit deutlich mehr Geld verdienen können.

Auf dem PC gibt es aber sehr viele Millionenseller die sehr viel gespielt werden, sei es Rust, DayZ, Garry's Mod, Arma 3, CS:GO usw. und diese haben alle eine sehr lange Spielzeit.

Gears of War hat btw eine gänzlich andere Spielmechanik als Uncharted oder The Last of Us, und der Horde Modus ist das was ich persönlich immer bevorzuge, Uncharted oder The Last of Us sind für den MP genau 0 bekannt, eher für den Singleplayer, während Gears of War gerade für den Multiplayerpart sehr bekannt geworden ist.

Von der Playstation 4 Grafik wird mir auch übel, bei 900P und ~24 Frames mit Drops auf 17 tut das auch schon fast weh.
Fransige Schatten, Unschärfe und das dadurch entstehende Nichterkennen der feinen Details mit schlechten Texturen, ja das alles ist für den High End oder Mittelklasse PC Spieler nicht zumutbar.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Manche Leute geben auch 1000 € für eine Tabletop-Armee aus oder fahren für ein Monatsgehalt in den Urlaub. Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte? Das entscheidet jeder für sich persönlich und da gibts auch eigentlich gar nichts zu diskutieren.


Und genauso gibt es nichts darüber zu diskutieren, dass jemand eben *nicht* mehrere hundert oder tausend Euro für ein Spielegerät ausgeben will, um damit eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA zu erzielen. Und dann jeden Pixel und jeden Schatten als "Riesen-Unterschied" darzustellen und ständig zu bashen..



RavionHD schrieb:


> Von der Playstation 4 Grafik wird mir auch übel,  bei 900P und ~24 Frames mit Drops auf 17 tut das auch schon fast  weh.


Und von deinem Evil Within am PC mit 24-27fps in 1080p, mit Flimmer-Grafik wird dir nicht schlecht?
Oder von deinem AC Unity, wo du max. 50fps hast, und auch Einbrüche bis 30fps? Und nur SMAA statt ordentlicher Kantenglättung?


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und genauso gibt es nichts darüber zu diskutieren, dass jemand eben *nicht* mehrere hundert oder tausend Euro für ein Spielegerät ausgeben will, um damit eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA zu erzielen. Und dann jeden Pixel und jeden Schatten als "Riesen-Unterschied" darzustellen und ständig zu bashen..



Schon zig mal erklärt, aber nochmal für Dich:

Der High End PC Spieler will die beste Grafik, die beste Bildqualität, hohe Frames, Mods, SweetFX, deren exklusive Spiele usw. usf.

Er will vielleicht wie schon erwähnt eine Elite Dangerous (tolles Spiel!) auf 3 Monitoren gleichzeitig mit Oculus Rift genießen.

Ich spiele Far Cry 4 in Ultra (alle Nvidia Effekte an außer TXAA und Schatten auf "Hoch") in 1080P mit SMAA und SweetFX mit immer über 60 Frames und 70-75 im Schnitt, die Playstation 4 bietet mir nicht immer feste 30 Frames (für Shooter für mich unspielbar), bietet kein HBAO+, God Rays, Fellsimulation und co. und von SweetFX brauch ich garnicht anfangen, also kann ich mit der Playstation 4 auch nichts anfangen.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Und trotzdem ist der grafische Unterschied bis auf die 30fps sehr gering, und du tust so als würden die Nvidia-Effekte ein komplett anderes Spiel draus machen.
Alleine deine Grafikkarte kostet mehr als eine PS4 + Zubehör, also was willst du dann?

Laggy.NET spielt ein AC Unity mit viel mehr Frames als du, aber trotzdem tut er nicht so, als wäre es dadurch ein komplett anderes Spiel.
Du bist bekannt für dein sinnloses Bashen, deine Unwahrheiten, und das kennzeichnet dich eben.


----------



## Invisiblo (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und genauso gibt es nichts darüber zu diskutieren, dass jemand eben *nicht* mehrere hundert oder tausend Euro für ein Spielegerät ausgeben will, um damit eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA zu erzielen. Und dann jeden Pixel und jeden Schatten als "Riesen-Unterschied" darzustellen und ständig zu bashen..



Korrekt! Aber du tust genau das Selbe, nur von der anderen Seite.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Korrekt! Aber du tust genau das Selbe, nur von der anderen Seite.


Nicht wirklich. Ich unterstreiche nur die Tatsache, dass es für die meisten keinen Sinn macht, mehrere hundert oder tausende Euro für einen PC auszugeben, nur um dann eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA zu haben.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

@TheMiz

Unity spiele ich in @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA mit 50 Frames, nix mit SMAA und Einbrüche auf 30, meine Minimumframes sind 41/42.
SMAA gibt es nichtmal in Unity.
Und was The Evil Within angeht habe ich Dir schon erklärt, das Spiel läuft bei mir nicht gut, bei anderen mit der gleichen Konfig immer mit stabilen 60 Frames.

Gerade Umgebungsverdeckung und God Rays ändern das Gesamtbild fast extrem:
GeForce.com Far Cry 4 Godrays Interactive Comparison: NVIDIA DirectX 11 Enhanced Godrays vs. Ubisoft Volumetric Fog - Example #1

Meine Grafikkarte kostete mich abzüglich der alten ~250 Euro, also 330 Euro, man bekommt ein Gratisspiel dazu, bei der R9 290 mit der fast gleichen Lesitung für 250 Euro bekommt man noch 4 Gratisspiele dazu, die Karte kostet dann quasi 150 Euro, eine Playstation 4 kostet noch immer 400 Euro.

Und Du redest wieder von mehr AA und Auflösung, also nochmal für Dich:


> Der High End PC Spieler will die beste Grafik, die beste Bildqualität, hohe Frames, Mods, SweetFX, deren exklusive Spiele usw. usf.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Manche Leute geben auch 1000 € für eine Tabletop-Armee aus oder fahren für ein Monatsgehalt in den Urlaub. Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte? Das entscheidet jeder für sich persönlich und da gibts auch eigentlich gar nichts zu diskutieren.



Der Sinn des Threads wird eigentlich auch verfehlt,jeder hat nunmal seine eigenen Vorlieben 
Klar könnte ein Pc ausreichen und besser sein als  eine Konsole,aber nicht jeder hat genug Zeit/Lust sich damit auseinander zusetzen,geschweige denn für Mods usw
Und auch nicht jeder hat Zeit sämtliche MP Spiele intensiv durchzunehmen 
Zu Schulzeiten habe ich noch Pc Spiele wie D2 oder Baldurs Gate regelrecht gesuchtet (ich kam erst nach der Ps2 zum Pc,weil mir die Ps3 anfangs nicht zusagte)
Aber es wird mit der Zeit weniger einfach,wenn ich irgendwann mit Studium fertig bin und Arbeite gehen,wird meine Zeit noch begrenzter sein aber nun gut,wer weiss wie dann schon der Markt ist 

Was mich generell einfach stört,ist dieses generelle Verurteilen der jeweils anderen Seite
der Wahn seine Plattform unbedingt oben zu sehen,was ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann,sind auch nur Geräte unterm Tisch
Genauso finde ich diese widersprüchlichen Aussagen interessant,einerseits wird einem übel von zu wenig AA und Auflösung,aber bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel sind plötzlich 720p/900p ok oder Konsolenspiele sind nur Mainstream Dreck angeblich,aber auf dem Pc zockt man trotzdem gerne solche Spiele 
Man kann sich auch ein SLI System gönnen,und schön hätte jeder mit einem gtx xxx System wieder einen schlechteren  Pc
das Ganze kann natürlich auch aus der anderen Richtung kommen,Pcs zu teuer oder Pcler sind Grafikfetischisten 

Naja ist mir auch zu blöd geworden,was solls - was man davon im Leben hat,muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Und was The Evil Within angeht habe ich Dir schon erklärt, das Spiel läuft bei mir nicht gut, bei anderen mit der gleichen Konfig immer mit stabilen 60 Frames.


Ja, und du weisst nicht warum es bei dir so schlecht läuft. Du *vermutest* nach einer Windows-Neuinstallation wird es besser, weisst es aber nicht.
Und daran sieht man wieder, dass man am PC immer wieder mal Probleme hat, die viele eben nicht haben *wollen*. 

Ich bin ja schon gespannt auf deine Witcher 3 fps in High/Ultra-Settings 
Weit wirst du da nicht entfernt sein von deinen "silky smooth 30fps" 

Aber du hast ja bestimmt schon genug Geld gespart, um wieder mal aufrüsten zu können.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ja, und du weisst nicht warum es bei dir so schlecht läuft. Du *vermutest* nach einer Windows-Neuinstallation wird es besser, weisst es aber nicht.
> Und daran sieht man wieder, dass man am PC immer wieder mal Probleme hat, die viele eben nicht haben *wollen*.
> 
> Ich bin ja schon gespannt auf deine Witcher 3 fps in High/Ultra-Settings
> ...



Nochmal hier die Grafik unten anstehend im Anhang für Dich.

Rechne 1500 Euro als absoluter High End PC Spieler dazu und Du siehst, man zahlt in 8 Jahren vielleicht minimal mehr bekommt aber dafür die wesentlich bessere Spielerfahrung auf dem PC.

Und keine Angst für The Witcher 3 bin ich ausreichend gerüstet.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Was hat die Grafik jetzt mit meinem Beitrag zu tun? 

Ich spreche von Witcher 3 und Evil Within, und du kommst mit dem Bild (zum mittlerweile 4.Mal )

Wie gesagt, du hast eben gerade ne GTX 970 gekauft, und wirst in Witcher 3 selbst auf High-Settings nicht weit entfernt sein von 30fps. Ultra will ich gar nicht erst erwähnen..
Also hoffe ich für dich, dass du schon für eine neue CPU und GPU gespart hast, denn für (festgenagelte) 60fps wirst du weit mehr brauchen als deinen aktuellen Rechner.


----------



## McRoll (12. Januar 2015)

Generell zu Konsolenverkäufen:

 - Konsolenspiele bieten überwiegend Action oder actionorientierte Spiele, die insbesondere bei den jüngeren Spielern am beliebtesten sind. Daher verkauft sich das auf Konsolen entsprechend gut. Auf dem PC gibt es eine Menge Genres die auf Konsolen gar nicht erst vorkommen und viele Leute kaufen sich die Action dann nicht oder ziehen es vor die auf der Couch zu zocken, viele haben ja Konsole und PC gleichermaßen. Daher nicht verwunderlich dass Action auf dem PC nicht so gut abschneidet.
- Die neue Generation hat noch wenige Spiele zur Auswahl. Jede Neuerscheinung wird daher von vielen Konsolenbesitzern gekauft. Der PC hat dagegen extrem viel Auswahl, die Leute lassen sich generell mehr Zeit mit dem Kauf oder kaufen erst gar nicht.
- Viele PC Spieler sind misstrauischer geworden in letzter Zeit wegen nicht eingehaltener Versprechungen der Publisher oder schlechter Ports.
- Der PC ist ein Langzeitseller. Dadurch dass Steam regelmäßig Summer Sales oder andere Angebote aufführt, warten viele Spieler bis sie die Software günstiger bekommen. Meistens ist es schon nach ein paar Monaten soweit. Dann wird allerdings stark eingekauft. 
-Beachte die demografische Verteilung. Es ist immer noch so dass bestimmt die Hälfte aller Spieler 18 oder jünger ist (falls jemand aktuelle Zahlen finden kann, bitte posten). Diese Spielergruppe ist finanziell schwach und daher auf Eltern angewiesen die ihnen das finanzieren, die meisten Eltern stellen ihren Kindern nun mal eher eine Konsole hin als einen PC. 
-Es gibt haufenweise Spiele abseits von euren AAA - Actiontiteln die auf dem PC florieren. Andersherum formuliert, mehr Leute lesen Bildzeitung als Süddeutsche, ist die Bildzeitung deswegen besser?

Der PC hat nun mal auch andere Zielgruppen. Überschneidungen gibts wie gesagt hauptsächlich im Actiongenre und Ego - Shootern, Sportspiele sind auf Konsolen stärker vertreten, dagegen sind Genres wie MMO's, Strategiespiele aller Art, viele RPG's und Simulationen fast nur auf dem PC vertreten. Das sind Äpfel - und Birnenvergleiche. Ich kann mir auch von mir aus Diablo 3 rauspicken und darauf verweisen dass sich das im ersten Monat bisher öfter auf dem PC verkauft hat als auf allen Konsolen zusammen über den gesamten Zeitraum bis jetzt. Und nu? Was beweist das jetzt?

Ich sag immer, einfach beide Lager getrennt behandeln. Action soll auf Konsole, andere Sachen sollen auf dem PC bleiben und gut ist.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Was hat die Grafik jetzt mit meinem Beitrag zu tun?
> 
> Ich spreche von Witcher 3 und Evil Within, und du kommst mit dem Bild (zum mittlerweile 4.Mal )
> 
> ...



Ach keine Sorge, das sollte schon reichen für Ultra, 1080P und AA, ich benötige nicht immer 60 Frames bei 3rd Person Spielen, ich rechne damit dass The Witcher 3 ähnlich anspruchsvoll wird wie Assassin's Creed:Unity, und das lief schon toll, als Xbox One Besitzer würde ich eher befürchten dass es schlecht läuft, 1080P kann man ziemlich vergessen und stabile Frames darf man wohl auch nicht erwarten.

Und was The Evil Within angeht nochmal in dieser Form für Dich:

Wenn auf System A mit gleicher Konfig wie System B das Spiel schlecht läuft, System B aber (mit gleicher Konfig) immer 60 Frames hat dann wird wohl softwaretechnisch irgendwas hinken.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

@ Mc Roll
Auf Konsolen verkaufen sich folgende Genres besser als am PC: Ego-Shooter (Halo, CoD, Battlefield, etc.), Rennspiele (Gran Turismo, Forza Motorsport, Driveclub etc.), Sportspiele (FIFA, Top Spin, Madden, NHL etc.), Jump & RUns (Ratchet&Clank, The Last Tinker etc.), Adventures (Tomb Raider, Uncharted, AC etc.), Japano-Games (Final Fantasy, Nier, Last Remnant etc.)

Am PC verkaufen sich im Vergleich viel weniger Genres gut (MMOs, Simulationen, MOBAs) und somit kannst du deine Verallgemeinerung "Action auf Konsole, Rest am PC" komplett in die Tonne treten 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Und was The Evil Within angeht nochmal in dieser Form für Dich:
> 
> Wenn auf System A mit gleicher Konfig wie System B das Spiel schlecht  läuft, System B aber (mit gleicher Konfig) immer 60 Frames hat dann wird  wohl softwaretechnisch irgendwas hinken.


Und warum beseitigst du das Problem nicht? Weil du nicht weisst was es ist! Somit zeigt sich wieder mal, dass der PC oft Probleme mit sich bringt, wo man rumfrickeln muss!


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ Mc Roll
> Auf Konsolen verkaufen sich folgende Genres besser als am PC: Ego-Shooter (Halo, CoD, Battlefield, etc.), Rennspiele (Gran Turismo, Forza Motorsport, Driveclub etc.), Sportspiele (FIFA, Top Spin, Madden, NHL etc.), Jump & RUns (Ratchet&Clank, The Last Tinker etc.), Adventures (Tomb Raider, Uncharted, AC etc.), Japano-Games (Final Fantasy, Nier, Last Remnant etc.)
> 
> Am PC verkaufen sich im Vergleich viel weniger Genres gut (MMOs, Simulationen, MOBAs) und somit kannst du deine Verallgemeinerung "Action auf Konsole, Rest am PC" komplett in die Tonne treten



Das ist falsch.

Battlefield 4 verkauft sich auf dem PC besser, Call of Duty hingegen ist ein vercausalisierter Müll Shooter ohne Anspruch, auf dem PC gibt es einfach zu viele zu gute Ego Shooter (CS:GO, Arma 3, Insurgency...), da braucht man kein Call of Duty.
Japano Games gibt es im Grunde halt nur mehr für Handhelds wie den 3DS und werden auf der heimischen Playstation immer seltener.
Forza Motorosport und Driveclub und Gran Turismo sind Konsolenexklusiv, ich behaupte ja auch nicht dass Asseto Corsa sich auf dem PC besser verkauft wie auf den Konsolen.
Bei Sportspielen hast Du Recht.

Bei Adventures wiederum nicht, Du weißt nich twieviele Stückzahlen von Tomb Raider beispielsweise allein in Sales verkauft wurden, das sind immens viele wenn man betrachtet wieviele daraufhin spielen, sehr sehr wahrscheinlich mehr als auf den Konsolen.
Jump und Runs ist aktuell fast ausschließlich als Indie auf dem PC vorhanden.

@TheMiz

Weil mich das nicht interessiert, ich habe ja nur die Demo getestet, eine Windows 7 Neuinstallation ist mir das nicht wert.
Frickelarbeit gibt es mittlerweile kaum auf dem PC.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Ich sags ja wirklich nur selten bis ungern aber vllt war früher alles besser einfach 
Durch diese ganzen Multiplattformtitel ,welches besonders sich in dieser KonsolenGen zeigt,gibt es eigentlich nur noch Kriege - ich vermisse ja irgendwie den Begriff Gamer
Klar es gab auch damals Multiplattformtitel,aber viel weniger
Bestimmte Genres gab es auf den Pc (Shooter,MMOs,Simulationen,Strategie) und bestimmte auf den Konsolen (Action Adventures,ARPGs/J RPGs,Jumpsn runs,Beatm Ups) und dann noch paar die auf allen Plattformen erschienen sind ,das wäre ja optimal aber was solls,Wirtschaftlich ist es einfach klüger alle Spiele überall rauszubringen


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

@ RavionHD

Battlefield 4 hat sich schon alleine auf der PS4 besser verkauft als am PC. Dass man deine Zahlen nicht ernst nehmen kann, hast du heute schon bewiesen, als du die Wette nicht annehmen wolltest. Und auch der Rest deiner Vermutungen und Schätzungen sind absoluter Müll. Außerdem ist CoD einer der meistverkauften und beliebtesten Shooter am PC - so viel zum Thema "braucht am PC keiner"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @  Außerdem ist CoD einer der meistverkauften und beliebtesten Shooter am PC - so viel zum Thema "braucht am PC keiner"



Ehm, nope ? 

CS:GO, 1.6, Source, BF3, BF4, ArmA. Die werden heute deutlich(!) öfters auf dem PC gespielt als CoD.

1.6 ist über 10 Jahre alt, glaube fast 15 und CoD AW schafft es nicht ein 10-15 Jahre altes Spiel zu schlagen .

So viel zu CoD braucht man am PC.


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und genauso gibt es nichts darüber zu diskutieren, dass jemand eben *nicht* mehrere hundert oder tausend Euro für ein Spielegerät ausgeben will, um damit eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA zu erzielen. Und dann jeden Pixel und jeden Schatten als "Riesen-Unterschied" darzustellen und ständig zu bashen..



Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich recht, aber das Problem ist auch, dass man am TV die Unterschiede weniger stark sieht. Auf die Entfernung reicht es oft schon, den Dynamischen Kontrast und Schwarzwert etwas am TV hochzudrehen und man kann in gewissem Maße HBAO oder SSAO ersetzen.  Das Bild sieht ein bisschen nachbearbeitet trotzdem gut aus, obwohl einige Effekte fehlen.
Doch am meist im verhältniss deutlich größeren PC Monitor, der eine möglichst neutrale Einstellung hat und auf geringem abstand betrachtet wird, funktioniert das nicht. Da erkennt man einfach jedes Detail und vermisst sie auch mehr oder weniger, wenn sie mal fehlen. Jede Manipulation am Bild wie z.B. bei Kontrast und Schärfe wie am TV wirkt sich negativ aufs Bild aus, da man viel empfindlicher auf diese "verschlimmbesserungen" reagiert. 
Die unterschiede der Grafikeinstellungen sind meist nicht gigantisch, das stimmt. Aber groß genug, um auf sie nicht verzichten zu wollen. Der Mehrwert ist also schon da. Man nimmt ihn aber meist nur am PC Monitor wahr und weniger am TV. Ausser man hat wirklich sämtliche Bildverbesserer komplett deaktiviert und sitzt in 1 Meter Entfernung davor.




TheMiz schrieb:


> Und von deinem Evil Within am PC mit 24-27fps in 1080p, mit Flimmer-Grafik wird dir nicht schlecht?
> Oder von deinem AC Unity, wo du max. 50fps hast, und auch Einbrüche bis 30fps? Und nur SMAA statt ordentlicher Kantenglättung?




Nun, solange man bei solchen Ausnahmespielen am PC keine schlechtere Performance als auf Konsole hat, gibts eben keinen Grund zu wechseln. In Solchen fällen muss man dann wohl oder übel hinnehmen, dass man durch den PC  keine nennenswerten Vorteile hat. Aber der Punkt ist einfach, den PC hab ich schon, die Konsole muss ich erst noch kaufen und bietet mir trotzdem keinen Vorteil...  Das Spiel muss man dann eben einfach als "30 FPS Spiel" auf ALLEN Plattformen hinnehmen wie es ist. Nur weil man allgemein hohe Ansprüche hat, ist ein misratener Konsolenport auf dem PC kein Nachteil oder Kritikpunkt für die Plattform PC (so wie es viele gerne hinstellen). Man bleibt halt eben auf Konsolenniveau und jeder muss dann eben selbst entscheiden, ob er das Game so spielen will oder nicht. 

Ich mein, wenns einem auf dem PC technisch nicht zusagt, dann sagt es auf der Konsole auch nicht zu. Ich finde, schlechte PC Ports sind einfach die falsche Diskussionsgrundlage, da man auf allen Plattformen das selbe Ergebnis geifert bekommt.




TheMiz schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ich unterstreiche nur die Tatsache, dass es für die meisten keinen Sinn macht, mehrere hundert oder tausende Euro für einen PC auszugeben, nur um dann eine höhere Auflösung und mehr AA zu haben.



Nun, da sind wir wieder bei der Preisfrage, ich bin mir sicher, das wurde schon oft genug diskutiert. Ich sags mal kurz. Nen PC hat sowieso jeder. Unabhängig vom Gaming würde ich auf nen anständigen Desktop PC nicht verzichten wollen. Die GPU reicht für die allermeisten im bereich der 200-300€ Mehr kostet es praktisch nicht, nen PC Gaming tauglich zu machen. Klar kommt das Aufrüsten hinzu, aber im Schnitt nach einigen Jahren zahlt man trotz aller 2-3 Jahre Aufrüsten am PC auch nicht mehr als für ne Konsole. (einmaliger Komplettwechsel von CPU+Mainboard mit einberechnet) Vor allem die günstigeren Spiele Preise, Keystores und Sales holen eben einiges raus. Und da muss man nichtmal besonders viel Spielen, damit es sich lohnt. 

Die preisfrage finde ich deswegen etwas daneben. Nennenswert mehr als für ne Konsole zahlt man für PC Gaming keinesfalls. Tendenziell sogar weniger. So oder so, preislich nehmen sich die Plattformen nicht viel, deswegen finde ich, dass es darüber keinen Diskussionsbedarf gibt. Gut, wer es auf 100-200€ genau über 5 Jahre wissen will, sollt tun, was er nicht lassen kann, aber das ist doch jacke wie hose. Bei solch relativ geringen Unterschieden sollte nicht der Preis entscheidend sein.



Alles in allem finde ich wie ich schon sagte beide Plattformen existenzberechtigt. Ich würde niemandem einfahc so sagen, er soll sich gefälligst nen PC kaufen, weil es eh die beste Plattform ist. Es hängt immer von der persönlichen Einstellung ab. Wie stehe ich zu games? Will ich eher ab und zu was spielen oder ist es ein Hobby. Will ich es technisch auf die spitze treiben und mit den ein oder anderen Problemchen klar kommen oder will ich das einfache Sorglos Paket, weil ich auf sowas keinen Bock habe? Bin ich bereit, mich selbst um alles zu kümmern und zusammenzubauen oder hab ich keinerlei Ahnung von Technik? 


Jede Plattform bietet eben seinen spezifischen Vorteil. Und auf jeden Vorteil folgt immer ein Nachteil.  Das wird sich nie ändern. Genau deswegen gibt es ja mehre Plattformen.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Alles in allem finde ich wie ich schon sagte  beide Plattformen existenzberechtigt. Ich würde niemandem einfahc so  sagen, er soll sich gefälligst nen PC kaufen, weil es eh die beste  Plattform ist. Es hängt immer von der persönlichen Einstellung ab. Wie  stehe ich zu games? Will ich eher ab und zu was spielen oder ist es ein  Hobby. Will ich es technisch auf die spitze treiben und mit den ein oder  anderen Problemchen klar kommen oder will ich das einfache Sorglos  Paket, weil ich auf sowas keinen Bock habe? Bin ich bereit, mich selbst  um alles zu kümmern und zusammenzubauen oder hab ich keinerlei Ahnung  von Technik?
> 
> 
> Jede Plattform bietet eben seinen spezifischen Vorteil. Und auf jeden  Vorteil folgt immer ein Nachteil.  Das wird sich nie ändern. Genau  deswegen gibt es ja mehre Plattformen.




Mit diesem Beitrag kann man den Thread schließen. Alles andere ist nur Müll.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ RavionHD
> 
> Battlefield 4 hat sich schon alleine auf der PS4 besser verkauft als am PC. Dass man deine Zahlen nicht ernst nehmen kann, hast du heute schon bewiesen, als du die Wette nicht annehmen wolltest. Und auch der Rest deiner Vermutungen und Schätzungen sind absoluter Müll. Außerdem ist CoD einer der meistverkauften und beliebtesten Shooter am PC - so viel zum Thema "braucht am PC keiner"



Nein, Battlefield 4 hat sich auf dem PC besser verkauft.
Call of Duty ist außerdem nicht das was Du behauptest, schau Dir mal die Zahl der aktiven Spieler auf Steam an.


----------



## McRoll (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ Mc Roll
> Auf Konsolen verkaufen sich folgende Genres besser als am PC: Ego-Shooter (Halo, CoD, Battlefield, etc.), Rennspiele (Gran Turismo, Forza Motorsport, Driveclub etc.), Sportspiele (FIFA, Top Spin, Madden, NHL etc.), Jump & RUns (Ratchet&Clank, The Last Tinker etc.), Adventures (Tomb Raider, Uncharted, AC etc.), Japano-Games (Final Fantasy, Nier, Last Remnant etc.)
> 
> Am PC verkaufen sich im Vergleich viel weniger Genres gut (MMOs, Simulationen, MOBAs) und somit kannst du deine Verallgemeinerung "Action auf Konsole, Rest am PC" komplett in die Tonne treten



-Rennspiele sind Sportspiele
-Egoshooter sind entfernt auch Actionspiele, ist ein Subgenre davon
-Adventures gibt es auf dem PC viel mehr insgesamt, nur sind die meisten davon schon älter, Richtung Monkey Island
-Japano - Games sind auch entweder Adventures oder Action oder eine Mischung aus mehreren Genres, wie Action - RPG

Mir ist das im übrigen komplett Latte, wo was landet am Ende. Wichtig ist für mich nur dass ich ein ausgezeichnetes Produkt bekomme am Ende, Zum Glück spiele ich hauptsächlich PC - exklusive Spiele. Verkackte Ports oder Spiele die aufgrund von Gamepadsteuerung irgeendwie beschnitten oder entsprechend designed wurden, können mir gestohlen bleiben, aber ich hab auch so genug Auswahl. Sollten Konsolen es schaffen mein Interesse  zu wecken indem sie Spiele mit gelier Technik und hoher Spieltiefe hervorbringen, kauf ich mir eine Konsole. Ist nur bis dato noch nicht geschehen.

Hier haste mal was zum lesen, ist ein Repost von weiter hinten im Thread.

As Global PC Game Revenue Surpasses Consoles, How Long Should Console Makers Keep Fighting? - Forbes
Console gaming is dead - everything good is happening on PC right now | News | TechRadar
Analyst: PC gaming now brings in more money than console gaming | Ars Technica
The future of gaming: why games consoles are doomed - PC Advisor
The Console War Is Over: The PC Already Won - Forbes
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-golden-days-consoles-over-other-ways/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnarc...d-xbox-one-are-already-out-of-date-round-2/2/
Und mal ein Statement von Chris Roberts zu Konsolen, im Update zu lesen:http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-News-PC-Star-Citizen-7816359.html

Kein Bock jetzt weitere Quellen zu dem Thema zu suchen, gehe mal ne Runde zocken, Piece out


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Sollten Konsolen es schaffen mein Interesse  zu wecken indem sie Spiele mit gelier Technik und hoher Spieltiefe hervorbringen, kauf ich mir eine Konsole. Ist nur bis dato noch nicht geschehen.


Das ist schon vor Jahrzehnten (!) geschehen, nur siehst du es mit deinem beschränkten PC-Horizont, der von deinem Auge bis zur Wimper reicht, nicht.

@ RavionHD
Battelfield 4 hat sich alleine auf der PS4 besser verkauft als am PC.


----------



## Lg3 (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nein, Battlefield 4 hat sich auf dem PC besser verkauft.
> Call of Duty ist außerdem nicht das was Du behauptest, schau Dir mal die Zahl der aktiven Spieler auf Steam an.



Was redest du da?  Soweit ich weiß hat sich Battlefield 4 auf allen Konsolen zusammen c.a 10,85 Millionen mal Verkauft. Auf dem PC 1,19 Millionen mal. Quelle Video Game Charts, Game Sales, Top Sellers, Game Data - VGChartz

Jede Konsole hat demnach mehr verkauft...


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Was redest du da?  Soweit ich weiß hat sich Battlefield 4 auf allen Konsolen zusammen c.a 10,85 Millionen mal Verkauft. Auf dem PC 1,19 Millionen mal. Quelle Video Game Charts, Game Sales, Top Sellers, Game Data - VGChartz
> 
> Jede Konsole hat demnach mehr verkauft...


 

Dir ist doch hoffentlich bewusst dass VGChartz.com nur Retailzahlen bekannt gibt während auf dem PC zu 70% und mehr digital verkauft wird, dann kannst Du Dir ausrechnen dass der PC die stärkste Plattform ist bei Battlefield 4.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Was redest du da?  Soweit ich weiß hat sich Battlefield 4 auf allen Konsolen zusammen c.a 10,85 Millionen mal Verkauft. Auf dem PC 1,19 Millionen mal. Quelle Video Game Charts, Game Sales, Top Sellers, Game Data - VGChartz
> 
> Jede Konsole hat demnach mehr verkauft...


Das sind seine Vermutungen und Schätzungen - noch nie hat davon etwas gestimmt. Kann man nicht ernstnehmen.

@ RavionHD
Die 70% sind nicht auf alle Spiele übertragbar. Außerdem gibt es auch auf Konsolen Downloads, und deine Schätzungen sind sowieso immer Müll.


----------



## tandel (12. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> -. Sollten Konsolen es schaffen mein Interesse  zu wecken indem sie Spiele mit gelier Technik und hoher Spieltiefe hervorbringen, kauf ich mir eine Konsole. Ist nur bis dato noch nicht geschehen.



Werde ich auch so machen bzw. hatte schon mal eine Konsole. Der Trend geht aber insbesondere auf den Konsolen zu immer mehr casual mit weniger Spieltiefe, geringerer Komplexität für Leute mit geringer Frustrationsschwelle. Auf dem PC gibt es das noch, auch wenn durch die Ports dieser Anteil weniger wird.

PS: An meiner alten PS3 habe ich mehr gefrickelt als an meinem PC, da ging drei mal der Laser kaputt, Habe ihn zwei mal selbst getauscht, beim dritten mal flog der Schrott auf den Müll.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Das sind seine Vermutungen und Schätzungen - noch nie hat davon etwas gestimmt. Kann man nicht ernstnehmen.
> 
> @ RavionHD
> Die 70% sind nicht auf alle Spiele übertragbar. Außerdem gibt es auch auf Konsolen Downloads, und deine Schätzungen sind sowieso immer Müll.



Ja da gebe ich Dir Recht, VGChartz.com ist eine sehr schlechte Quelle, man sollte sich eher auf Publisher aussagen verlassen und deren Quartalsberichte beispielsweise.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich Dir Recht, VGChartz.com ist eine sehr schklechte Quelle, man sollte sich eher auf Publisher aussagen verlassen und deren Quartalsberichte beispielsweise.


Na dann zeig uns den Bericht speziell für BF4, inkl. Downloads auf PC UND Konsolen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Na wenn Du meinst die Playstation 4 sei die beste Plattform, dann zeig mir doch Deine Quelle?

Ich beziehe mich auf BF4Stats.com wo man sieht dass der PC zu 70% an der absoluten Spitze steht.
Nur Nachts mehr Playstation 4 wegen den Amis die mehr Konsole als PC spielen.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Online-Spielerzahlen sagen absolut NULL aus über die echten Verkaufszahlen 

omg


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich sags mal kurz. Nen PC hat sowieso jeder. Unabhängig vom Gaming würde ich auf nen anständigen Desktop PC nicht verzichten wollen. Die GPU reicht für die allermeisten im bereich der 200-300€ Mehr kostet es praktisch nicht, nen PC Gaming tauglich zu machen. Klar kommt das Aufrüsten hinzu, aber im Schnitt nach einigen Jahren zahlt man trotz aller 2-3 Jahre Aufrüsten am PC auch nicht mehr als für ne Konsole. (einmaliger Komplettwechsel von CPU+Mainboard mit einberechnet) Vor allem die günstigeren Spiele Preise, Keystores und Sales holen eben einiges raus. Und da muss man nichtmal besonders viel Spielen, damit es sich lohnt.



zu der Sache mit dem jeder hat einen Pc,aktuell ist ja so,dass der Löwenanteil von Notebooks ausgemacht wird (erklärt vllt auch die Steam statistik) ,auch Tablets haben viel an Beliebtheit gewonnen 
Nicht jeder hat unbedingt einen Desktop Pc,und wenn dann ist es ein alter Office Pc mit einem Dual Core (die reichen ja vielen) oder ein OEM Mediamarkt Pc
da darf dann auch mal nicht nur die GPU ausgetaushct werden,sondern auch Prozessor,Netzteil,Gehäuse,Mainboard zb ,und dafür braucht man wieder etwas mehr "Eigeniniative" ,die viele nicht für Gaming nicht bringen wollen/können - gilt generell für alle Spieler jeder Plattform 
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber recht mit dem Rest den du sagst

Es gibt ja auch einige die behaupten ohne Konsole wäre alles besser,aber so sehe ich das nicht unbedingt - ich denke auch der Wegfall würde nicht unbedingt etwas Positives bringen
Konsolen haben ja auch genug Spiele (je nach Genre,vorausgesetzt man kann was damit anfangen) hervorgebracht,die bis heute auch noch recht bekannt sind und einfach klasse sind
Ob das an Nostalgie liegt (wobei wahrscheinlich auch) ,aber ich vermisse zb ein episches SP Spiel wie FF7 oder Shadow of the Colossus damals


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Online-Spielerzahlen sagen absolut NULL aus über die echten Verkaufszahlen
> 
> omg



Ja das kann schon sein, aber sie geben gut an in welcher Richtung das läuft.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja das kann schon sein, aber sie geben gut an in welcher Richtung das läuft.


Nur weil DU das sagst? 

Call of Duty Ghosts hat sich auf Konsolen über 12 Millionen mal verkauft (!!), und es sind trotzdem nicht mal 500.000 Spieler regelmäßig online 

Dein "in welche Richtung es läuft" ist mal komplett für die Tonne


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Nur weil DU das sagst?
> 
> Call of Duty Ghosts hat sich auf Konsolen über 12 Millionen mal verkauft (!!), und es sind trotzdem nicht mal 500.000 Spieler regelmäßig online
> 
> Dein "in welche Richtung es läuft" ist mal komplett für die Tonne



Gibt es eine Quelle für diese Call of Duty Zahlen?

Mittlerweile ist außerdem Advanced Warfare draußen, logisch das Ghosts nicht mehr so oft gespielt wird.

Ghosts war auch eine Riesenentäuschung, da wollten viele nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Januar 2015)

Echt herrlich hier.

Ich hab mir erst letztens ne ps2 geholt für paar Klassiker.
PS 3 und Xbox ham Ihren Reiz verloren. Von letzterer trenn Ich mich Volt.

Die ps3 wiederum ist ne tolle Multimedia Station.

Hat halt alles vor und Wieder.



Aber miz und Ravion. Ihr lest euch wie ein Ehepaar.


----------



## tandel (12. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat unbedingt einen Desktop Pc,und wenn dann ist es ein alter Office Pc mit einem Dual Core (die reichen ja vielen) oder ein OEM Mediamarkt Pc
> da darf dann auch mal nicht nur die GPU ausgetaushct werden,sondern auch Prozessor,Netzteil,Gehäuse,Mainboard zb ,und dafür braucht man wieder etwas mehr "Eigeniniative" ,die viele nicht für Gaming nicht bringen wollen/können - gilt generell für alle Spieler jeder Plattform



Das stimmt und was man als langjähriger PC Bastler nicht vergessen darf ist die Erfahrung. Ich habe in 5 Minuten im Onlineshop eine für mich gute Konfig zusammengeklickt und ein Tausch von Board+CPU+Ram kostet mich 20min, Eine neue Grafikkarte habe ich in 5min getauscht.
Ich musste mir das beibringen, da in den 90ern ein PC ohne Aufrüsten und Basteln nicht wirklich bezahlbar betrieben werden konnte.

Heute ist das ja nicht mehr unbedingt notwendig, daher werden das auch immer weniger Leute tatsächlich beherrschen.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Google mal nach CoD Verkaufszahlen auf PS3, 360, PS4, Xbox One.

Regelmäßig online waren selbst du Spitzenzeiten keine 500.000 insgesamt, als das Spiel neu rauskam.
Auf Konsolen spielen die meisten offline, und da kann man Online-Spielerzahlen nicht mal ansatzweise als Indikator für die Gesamtverkäufe nehmen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Google mal nach CoD Verkaufszahlen auf PS3, 360, PS4, Xbox One.
> 
> Regelmäßig online waren selbst du Spitzenzeiten keine 500.000 insgesamt, als das Spiel neu rauskam.
> Auf Konsolen spielen die meisten offline, und da kann man Online-Spielerzahlen nicht mal ansatzweise als Indikator für die Gesamtverkäufe nehmen.



Wer kauft sich denn bitte Battlefield 4 um Offline zu spielen?

Mir ist ja durchaus bewusst das Call of Duty sich auf den Konsolen deutlich besser verkauft, das Spiel ist aber ein vercausalisierter anspruchloser Ego Shooter, auf dem PC wird CS:GO fast immer Abends von über 350.000 gleichzeitig gespielt, Rekord waren sogar fast 450.000, und das nur auf einer Plattform:
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - Steam Charts

Auf dem PC gibt es einfach zu viele und bessere Shooteralternativen als dass man sich mit Call of Duty begnügt (CS:GO, Arma 3, Insurgeny, Red Orchestra 2,...).


----------



## tandel (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich denn bitte Battlefield 4 um Offline zu spielen?



He, Battlefield 4 hat einen 5 Stunden Kampagnenmodus, da lohnen sich fast die 10 Euro die ich für die PC Fassung bezahlt habe.
Und für Konsolenverhältnisse sind 5h für 50 € kein schlechter Preis, oder


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Solange es keine offiziellen Vergleiche mit dem PSN und Xbox Live gibt (Sony und MS geben da keine Zahlen raus), kannst du deine Steam-Statistik in die Tonne treten.

Die durchschnittliche Penís-Länge der Asiaten wäre mit 9cm auch super - aber nur solange man sie nicht mit den Afrikanern vergleicht.


----------



## Lg3 (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Na wenn Du meinst die Playstation 4 sei die beste Plattform, dann zeig mir doch Deine Quelle?
> 
> Ich beziehe mich auf BF4Stats.com wo man sieht dass der PC zu 70% an der absoluten Spitze steht.
> Nur Nachts mehr Playstation 4 wegen den Amis die mehr Konsole als PC spielen.



Lustig wie du einfach davon ausgehst das sich BF4 auf dem PC besser verkauft als auf den Konsolen und deine einzige Quelle ist BF4stats.com sonst gibt es keinen einzigen bericht darüber.. Wenn ich mal dazu etwas Google finde ich einen bericht von Gamestar vom 27.08.2014 dort heißt es "Battlefield 4 - Auf der PS4 beliebter als auf dem PC" 


> *Auf der PlayStation 4 spielen mittlerweile mehr Spieler den Shooter Battlefield 4 als auf dem PC.*


 Dort wird auch auf bf4stats.com verwiesen.




RavionHD schrieb:


> Nur Nachts mehr Playstation 4 wegen den Amis die mehr Konsole als PC spielen.



Und hier sagst du es ja selber wenn selbst auf der PS4 alleine schon mehr Spieler spielen als auf dem PC, die PS4 hat sich noch nichtmal soo oft verkauft viele Spielen noch auf ihrer PS3. Wenn du jetzt alleine die PS4 und die PS3 spieler zusammen zählst sind es schon dauerhaft mehr Spieler und das nicht nur Nachts, dazu kommen noch Xbox 360 und Xbox one und schon kann man sagen das im Allgemeinen mehr Spieler Battlefield 4 auf Konsolen Spielen als auf dem PCâ€‹


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

CS:GO ist ein PC exklusives Spiel (wobei eine Xbox 360 Version soll es ja auch noch geben ), da gibt es keine Vergleiche, aber ich bezweifle ganz stark dass es auf den Konsolen ein Spiel gibt mit Abends immer über 350.000 Spielern die gleichzeitig online sind.

@Lg3

Auf allen Konsolen zusammen ja, aber wenn wir alles einzeln sehen nicht, dann ist der PC die stärkste, und deine News ist schon alt, nach dem Septemberupdate kamen auf dem PC viel mehr online.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> CS:GO ist ein PC exklusives Spiel (wobei eine Xbox 360 Version soll es ja auch noch geben ), da gibt es keine Vergleiche, aber ich bezweifle ganz stark dass es auf den Konsolen ein Spiel gibt mit Abends immer über 350.000 Spielern die gleichzeitig online sind.


Hast du schonmal was von Destiny gehört? Das könnte da locker rankommen. Leider gibt es keine Konsolen-Zahlen, daher kannst du (wie immer) nur schätzen und vermuten.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was von Destiny gehört? Das könnte da locker rankommen. Leider gibt es keine Konsolen-Zahlen, daher kannst du (wie immer) nur schätzen und vermuten.



Ja auf allen Plattformen zusammen vielleicht, aber keine Plattform allein wird 350.00 Spieler gleichzeitig online haben.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja auf allen Plattformen zusammen vielleicht, aber keine Plattform allein wird 350.00 Spieler gleichzeitig online haben.


Wie gesagt, das ist wieder nur eine wage Vermutung deinerseits, auf die man absolut nichts geben kann.

___________________________________________________________________________________

Das was wir wirklich wissen, ist das hier: Destiny - 3.2 Millionen Spieler täglich online - News - GamePro.de


> So spielen rund *3.2 Millionen Spieler tagtäglich auf PlayStation und  Xbox*. Eine Spielsession dauert im Durchschnitt drei Stunden, während der  Durchschnittsspieler Destiny im ersten Monat rund 21 Mal gestartet hat.



Bei 3.2 Millionen, wo etwas mehr auf der PS4 zocken. Also sagen wir knapp 2 Millionen sind *täglich nur auf der PS4 online*, werden es zu Spitzenzeiten schon locker an die 500.000 gleichzeitig sein. Somit ist dein CS GO auch nicht so toll wie du glaubst.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2015)

Das Spiel kam auf 4 Plattformen (Playstation 4, Playstation 3, Xbox One, Xbox 360).

Bezweifle dass das täglich 2 Millionen sind nur auf der Playstation 4 und auf den 3 anderen Plattformen nur 1.2 Millionen.

Insgesamt sind das sicher sehr viele, wieviele genau kann man aber wohl nicht sagen.

Aber mit krassen Beispielen wie LoL ist das wiederum nicht vergleichbar:
League of Legends in Zahlen: 27 Millionen Spieler pro Tag | Spielehelden.net

Auch wenn hier natürlich zwischen Free2Play und Vollpreistitel unterschieden werden muss.


----------



## TheMiz (12. Januar 2015)

Destiny hat sich mit Abstand auf der PS4 am besten verkauft, also sind knapp zwei Millionen durchaus realistisch.

Und F2P und Vollpreis muss man unterscheiden, ja. Außerdem würde LoL auch auf der PS2 von 2001 laufen, dafür braucht man keinen PC, da genügt sogar ein Netbook


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Laut der Schätzung von VGChartz eher zu ~40% der Playstation 4, ist aber alles nur geschätzt, genaue Verkaufszahlen kennen wir ja nicht und das basiert dann alles nur auf Vermutungen, aber die 3.2 Milionen Spieler sind schon sehr ordentlich, wobei ich denke dass mittlerweile weniger spielen, anfangs wird ja meist viel mehr gespielt.

Ich bezweifle dass LoL auf der Playstation 2 laufen würde, auf der GT420M meines Bruder lief es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass LoL auf der Playstation 2 laufen würde, auf der GT420M meines Bruder lief es jedenfalls nicht.


Es lief ja nur nicht weil es (wie so oft am PC) sicher an Kompatibilitätsproblemen liegt, welche die Entwickler nicht bedacht haben, und nicht an der Leistung generell.

Muss sich dein Bruder halt extra für LoL nen neuen Laptop/Netbook kaufen  - ist halt so am PC


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

tandel schrieb:


> Das stimmt und was man als langjähriger PC Bastler nicht vergessen darf ist die Erfahrung. Ich habe in 5 Minuten im Onlineshop eine für mich gute Konfig zusammengeklickt und ein Tausch von Board+CPU+Ram kostet mich 20min, Eine neue Grafikkarte habe ich in 5min getauscht.
> Ich musste mir das beibringen, da in den 90ern ein PC ohne Aufrüsten und Basteln nicht wirklich bezahlbar betrieben werden konnte.
> 
> Heute ist das ja nicht mehr unbedingt notwendig, daher werden das auch immer weniger Leute tatsächlich beherrschen.



Ist halt eine Sache der Bequemlichkeit, aber auch halt der eigenen Wünsche
Viele Menschen haben nun mal besseres zu tun (aus ihrer Sicht), da reicht auch mal eine Runde LoL
Oder halt Fifa Konsole ,da verraten manche jährlich 100-200h also von daher ^^


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Es lief ja nur nicht weil es (wie so oft am PC) sicher an Kompatibilitätsproblemen liegt, welche die Entwickler nicht bedacht haben, und nicht an der Leistung generell.
> 
> Muss sich dein Bruder halt extra für LoL nen neuen Laptop/Netbook kaufen  - ist halt so am PC



Nein, eine GT420M ist schlichtweg zu schwach für LoL, mittlerweile hat er eine GTX 970 und ein i5 4460 und er kann es auch auf 4K Downsampling problemlos spielen.

Wenn man Windows 7 hat braucht man sich OS technisch keine Sorgen machen, gibt es seit 2009 und mit Ausnahme von Battlefield 4 kenne ich kein Spiel welches auf Windows 8.1 deutlich besser läuft.


----------



## merhuett (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Es lief ja nur nicht weil es (wie so oft am PC) sicher an Kompatibilitätsproblemen liegt, welche die Entwickler nicht bedacht haben, und nicht an der Leistung generell.
> 
> Muss sich dein Bruder halt extra für LoL nen neuen Laptop/Netbook kaufen  - ist halt so am PC


Ich habe kürzlich eine xbox gekauft und nachdem ich Halo tmcc durch hatte und GTA 5 angespielt habe ich sie zurück geschickt. Ich musste zum online spielen die ganze ******* im Router einstellen, was für den 0815 Spieler der einfach nur anschließen und spielen will eine Zumutung ist. 

Halo online hat ewig gedauert da Spieler zu suchen und Karten und spezielle Modi konnte ich auch nicht auswählen. 

GTA 5 online hat auch öfters mal 3-5 Minute in Anspruch genommen bis ich da rein kam. 

Dann hat das Dashboard geharkt und die Party Funktion kann man auch in die Tonne treten. 

Jetzt spiele ich wieder Battlefield 4 mit durchschnittlich 50 fps auf hoch in 1080p mit besserer Grafik als es wohl auf der Xbox hätte. Und das mit einer 3 Jahre alten 7850.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe keine Xbox One, und kenne die Router-Einstellungen nicht, die man da braucht.
Ich weiss nur, dass alle die ne Xbox One haben, und die ich kenne, einfach die Konsole ans Internet angeschlossen haben, und zocken konnten.
Keine Ahnung was bei dir schief lief. Battlefield 4 ist ja noch recht genügsam bei den fps, warte mal bis The Witcher 3 rauskommt, da brauchst du auf jeden Fall ne neue Grafikkarte für mehr als 30fps.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Er muss ja nicht zwingend auf Ultra mit AA spielen, dann stellt er eben auf Mittel-Hoch und SMAA, jedoch hast Du da schon Recht, wenn die Playstation 4 beispielsweise nur 900P schafft wird er mit seiner HD7850 auch nicht viel weiter kommen.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

Auf einer gt420m läuft LoL  ,im Notfall mit verringerten Settings aber bei LoL eh nicht tragisch


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Auf einer gt420m läuft LoL  ,im Notfall mit verringerten Settings aber bei LoL eh nicht tragisch



Naja gerade wenn es rund zur Sache ging gingen die Frames dann so weit runter dass es keinen Spaß mehr machte.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Naja gerade wenn es rund zur Sache ging gingen die Frames dann so weit runter dass es keinen Spaß mehr machte.



Man kann LoL auf einer HD4000 flüssig spielen sogar - die GPU ist stärker als die HD4000,es hätte eigentlich klappen müssen 
Ich wollte es bloß anmerken 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouqsgcif0KM


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Man kann LoL auf einer HD4000 flüssig spielen sogar - die GPU ist stärker als die HD4000,es hätte eigentlich klappen müssen
> Ich wollte es bloß anmerken
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouqsgcif0KM



Kann natürlich durchaus sein, aber das Problem war vielleicht eher dass sein Laptop sehr schnell heiß wurde und die GPU demnach nie auf volle Power gehen konnte und es deshalb zu diesen Rucklern kam.

LoL braucht ja grundsätzlich vergleichsweise sehr wenig Power, aber PC Spiele welche im Esport sind (auch CS:GO) schauen vielleicht nicht allzu toll aus, haben aber dafür eine vergleichsweise hohe Framerate , ich meine ein CS:GO kann man unter 100 Frames kaum spielen.

Framerate ist diesbezüglich einfach sehr wichtig und der Vorteil des PC's ist dass man es selber so tweaken kann um die für sich passende Framerate rauszuholen.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

Die erreicht du ja auch meistens, deshalb stellt man auch viele Sachen im Export/Multiplayer auf Niedrig um nichts Nervige auf dem Bildschirm zu haben
Mit einer Intel Hd4000 läuft CS Go auf Niedrig und je nach Auflösung auch mit 100fps 
Ich denke aber der Ottonormalspieler kann auch mit 60fps CS Go  zocken, btw wie viele spielen schon absolut oben und Esport ?

Grade durch diese geringen Anforderungen und den hohen Spiel/Suchtfaktor sind solche Spiele so beliebt


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> btw wie viele spielen schon absolut oben und Esport ?


RavionHD mit Sicherheit nicht 
Er braucht die 100fps ja nur in CS GO. Bei AC Unity oder The Witcher 3 reichen ihm dann 30fps vollkommen. 
silky smooth 30fps halt


----------



## merhuett (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Xbox One, und kenne die Router-Einstellungen nicht, die man da braucht.
> Ich weiss nur, dass alle die ne Xbox One haben, und die ich kenne, einfach die Konsole ans Internet angeschlossen haben, und zocken konnten.
> Keine Ahnung was bei dir schief lief. Battlefield 4 ist ja noch recht genügsam bei den fps, warte mal bis The Witcher 3 rauskommt, da brauchst du auf jeden Fall ne neue Grafikkarte für mehr als 30fps.


Das NAT-Problem ist bei Xbox & PS 4 weit verbreitet.  Einfach mal ps4 oder xbox + nat eingeben. 

Ich muss zu meiner Person sagen, dass ich generell nicht viel spiele. Das einzige was ich bis jetzt richtig intensiv gespielt habe war Guild Wars 1 mit 6000h und vielleicht Teil 2 mit 1000h. 

Momentan spiele ich halt BF 4 und warte auf Hardline bzw die neuen kostenlosen Maps. Ich finde nebenbei Shooter mit einem Controller grausam zu spielen. Ich könnte mir jetzt ne gebrauchte 780 holen und damit sollte witcher doch laufen. Es ist doch absehbar das die Grafik der Konsolen bald am Limit ist, und man dann auch keine neue Hardware braucht.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

merhuett schrieb:


> Das NAT-Problem ist bei Xbox & PS 4 weit verbreitet.  Einfach mal ps4 oder xbox + nat eingeben.
> 
> Ich muss zu meiner Person sagen, dass ich generell nicht viel spiele. Das einzige was ich bis jetzt richtig intensiv gespielt habe war Guild Wars 1 mit 6000h und vielleicht Teil 2 mit 1000h.
> 
> Momentan spiele ich halt BF 4 und warte auf Hardline bzw die neuen kostenlosen Maps. Ich finde nebenbei Shooter mit einem Controller grausam zu spielen. Ich könnte mir jetzt ne gebrauchte 780 holen und damit sollte witcher doch laufen. Es ist doch absehbar das die Grafik der Konsolen bald am Limit ist, und man dann auch keine neue Hardware braucht.



Nicht bald, die ist jetzt schon am Limit. 
Deswegen meinte ich vorher auch dass ich mit locker 3 Jahren Lebensdauer für meine GTX rechne. Das Einzige worauf ich dann verzichten muss im Laufe der Zeit ist wohl Kantenglättung. Spiel ich halt in 2- 3 Jahren nicht mehr mit 4x AA sondern ohne zur Not. 

Wie viel Witcher brauchen wird hängt auch davon ab wie sie es optimieren. Mit ner 780 er bist du auch ne lange Zeit gut dabei, die ist kaum langsamer als ne 970. 
Beispiel für eine gut optimierte Engine : Frostbite - BF 4 läuft bei mir fast durchgehend über 100 FPS und manche Levels schauen super aus, wie Paracel Storm und einige der neuen Maps.
Beispiel für eine schlecht optimierte Engine : Assassins Creed Unity  Läuft nirgends gut , nicht mal auf Mutterplattform Konsole.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> RavionHD mit Sicherheit nicht
> Er braucht die 100fps ja nur in CS GO. Bei AC Unity oder The Witcher 3 reichen ihm dann 30fps vollkommen.
> silky smooth 30fps halt



Nö, die 50 Frames im Schnitt bei Unity die ich habe sind sehr angenehm, auch wenn 60 natürlich immer besser sind.

Auf dem PC hat man glücklicherweise die Wahl zwischen Frames und Grafik, und wenn man stärkere Hardware hat nimmt man beides.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nö, die 50 Frames im Schnitt bei Unity die ich habe sind sehr angenehm, auch wenn 60 natürlich immer besser sind.


50 Frames hast du, wenn du die ganze Zeit mit dem Kopf nach oben läufst, und auf den Himmel starrst, ja. 
Wenn du in der Stadt rumläufst, mit den hundert NPCs und anderen Zeugs, hast du deine silky smooth 30fps. Bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben.

@ McRoll
Die Spiele auf JEDER Konsole haben jedes Jahr immer besser ausgesehen, und die Performance wurde auch immer besser.
Die Entwickler können mit neuen SDKs und Engine-Kniffen immer mehr rausholen als zu Beginn.
Du bist weder ein Programmierer, noch kennst du dich mit Konsolen-Hardware aus, also urteile nicht über Dinge von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Danke.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> 50 Frames hast du, wenn du die ganze Zeit mit dem Kopf nach oben läufst, und auf den Himmel starrst, ja.
> Wenn du in der Stadt rumläufst, mit den hundert NPCs und anderen Zeugs, hast du deine silky smooth 30fps. Bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben.
> 
> @ McRoll
> ...



Und wieder falsch, siehe Anhang.

Meine Minimumframes sind 41/42 bei der Notre Dame, Durchschnitt 50 und auf den Dächern sind 60-65 normal.

Die Konsolen hingegen haben niedrigere Details, 900P und ~24 Frames, *lachhaft!*


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Erstens sieht man deine Einstellungen gar nicht, zweitens sieht das Bild total schlecht und verwaschen aus, und drittens sind alle Screenshots nur in 1655x930 

Und für sowas kauft man eine 350€ Grafikkarte? Kein Wunder dass die ganze Welt auf Konsolen zockt, außer halt ein paar Ausreissern. (~9%)


----------



## Lg3 (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Und wieder falsch, siehe Anhang.
> 
> Meine Minimumframes sind 41/42 bei der Notre Dame, Durchschnitt 50 und auf den Dächern sind 60-65 normal.
> 
> Die Konsolen hingegen haben niedrigere Details, 900P und ~24 Frames, *lachhaft!*



Da muss ich dir sogar zustimmen, was Ubisoft da mal wieder angestellt hat ist echt Lachhaft. Nichtmal 1080p und dann läuft das Spiel noch Nichtmals auf Stabilen 30fps. Das mindeste was ich erwarte sind 1080p und 30fps. Wunschweise natürlich 60fps, aber das hat bis jetzt kaum ein Spiel hinbekommen auf next gen


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Naja wie soll eine 350€ Konsole 1080p und 60 Frames schaffen, wenn das nichtmal eine GTX 970 schafft? Also eine Grafikkarte, die *alleine* 350€ kostet.

Kommt natürlich auf das Spiel an, aber Wunder erwarten sollte man nicht.


----------



## Lg3 (13. Januar 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach wird halt zuviel wert auf Grafik gelegt. Wenn man sich dieses 2 Minuten video anguckt merkt man das Unity auf den Konsolen eigentlich genau so aussieht wie auf einem PC. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxr4QlF_gxU

Ich würde eine etwas schlechtere Grafik in kauf nehmen um weenigstens stabile 30 fps zu haben ^^


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Lustig vor Allem die Tatsache wie Du mir unterstellst zu lügen, schau mal hier, im Worst Case Szenario von PCGH schafft eine GTX 970 in 1080P, @max und FXAA ~50 Frames im Schnitt mit 44 Minimum *ohne Patch *und *ohne *neuen Treiber, welche je nach Situation zwischen 10-15 Frames mehr bringen.

Das heißt meine ~50 im Schnitt und 41/42 Minimum bei der Notre Dame bei @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA sind absolut realistisch, mit etwas OC schaffe ich auch mehr.

Unity ist halt für aktuelle Tophardware gemacht worden.

@LG3

Komprimierte Youtube Videos sind für die Tonne als Vergleich.


----------



## merhuett (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Naja wie soll eine 350€ Konsole 1080p und 60 Frames schaffen, wenn das nichtmal eine GTX 970 schafft? Also eine Grafikkarte, die *alleine* 350€ kostet.
> 
> Kommt natürlich auf das Spiel an, aber Wunder erwarten sollte man nicht.


Er kreidet dabei ja auch Ubisoft an und nicht die Konsolen.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Es sind ja Unterschiede vorhanden, das streitet niemand ab, aber RavionHD will die geringen Mini-Unterschiede immer als RIESEN-Unterschiede verkaufen, und das ist halt Unsinn.

In dem Video sieht man das wieder sehr gut. Niemand wüsste welche Version das ist, wenn es nicht dabei stehen würde.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

merhuett schrieb:


> Er kreidet dabei ja auch Ubisoft an und nicht die Konsolen.



Die Entwickler haben schon vor dem Release gesagt die CPU ist zu schwach für das Spiel (für Unity), sie sind im absolutem Limit, sieht man auch gut daran dass die Xbox One ein Stück besser performt.

@TheMiz

Ja in komprimierten Youtube Videos wirst Du auch nie Unterschiede feststellen können.

PC:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2014/11/AC_Unity_PC_6-pcgh.jpg
PS4:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2014/11/AC_Unity_PS4_1-pcgh.jpg


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Lustig vor Allem die Tatsache wie Du mir unterstellst zu lügen, schau mal hier, im Worst Case Szenario von PCGH schafft eine GTX 970 in 1080P, @max und FXAA ~50 Frames im Schnitt mit 44 Minimum *ohne Patch *und *ohne *neuen Treiber, welche je nach Situation zwischen 10-15 Frames mehr bringen.
> 
> Das heißt meine ~50 im Schnitt und 41/42 Minimum bei der Notre Dame bei @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA sind absolut realistisch, mit etwas OC schaffe ich auch mehr.
> 
> ...


Du hast aber keinen i7-4770K @ 4,5GHz 

Du hast eine im Vergleich schwächere ix-3xxx-Krüppel-CPU @ 3,4GHz. Und genau deswegen bist du auch weit entfernt von diesem Benchmark, behauptest aber du hast so viel Frames.
Alles Gelaber ohne Substanz.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Du hast aber keinen i7-4770K @ 4,5GHz
> 
> Du hast eine im Vergleich lächerliche ix-3xxx-Krüppel-CPU @ 3,4GHz. Und genau deswegen bist du auch weit entfernt von diesem Benchmark, behauptest aber du hast so viel Frames.
> Alles Gelaber ohne Substanz.



Der Unterschied beträgt aber nur wenige Frames weil man in diesem Spiel sowieso im absolutem GPU Limit hängt (immer 99% GPU Auslastung).
Nochmal hier Screenshots:
Bild: acu2014-11-1803-48-05uvuon.png - abload.de
Bild: acu2014-11-2017-56-07vdu10.png - abload.de
Bild: acu2014-11-2107-11-16qlujs.png - abload.de
Bild: acu2014-11-1805-38-58n8un9.png - abload.de
Bild: sg1e50.png - abload.de

Links oben steht die Anzahl der Frames.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen deiner schwächeren CPU @ nur 3,4GHz im Vergleich zu einem i7-4770K @ 4,5GHz sind nur ein paar Frames? Halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Die Screenshots die du zeigst könnten auch von einem PC stammen mit GTX Titan Black, also wie willst du beweisen dass die tatsächlich von dir kommen?


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen deiner schwächeren CPU @ nur 3,4GHz im Vergleich zu einem i7-4770K @ 4,5GHz sind nur ein paar Frames? Halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> 
> Die Screenshots die du zeigst könnten auch von einem PC stammen mit GTX Titan Black, also wie willst du beweisen dass die tatsächlich von dir stammen?



LOL.

Links oben steht mein Name, adde mich doch bitte auf Uplay.

Ich kann Dir versichern dass ich das bin.

Und ja, wenn man im absolutem GPU Limit ist dann bringt die beste CPU nichts, wenn man Ahnung hätte würde man das wissen.

Würde man nur 70% GPU Auslastung haben und mehr als 90% CPU Auslastung dann ist man im CPU Limit, aber bei ständig 99% GPU Auslastung gibt es kein CPU Limit und die beste CPU bringt Dir nichts.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Da ich das Spiel nicht besitze, kann ich auch nicht nachprüfen ob das  alles so ist wie du sagst. Ich weiß schon was ein CPU/GPU-Limit ist,  keine Sorge.

Ich hab schon PCs zusammengebaut, da warst du noch in der Hauptschule / Gymnasium.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Da ich das Spiel nicht besitze, kann ich auch nicht nachprüfen ob das  alles so ist wie du sagst. Ich weiß schon was ein CPU/GPU-Limit ist,  keine Sorge.
> 
> Ich hab schon PCs zusammengebaut, da warst du noch in der Hauptschule / Gymnasium.



Naja die Screens lügen ja nicht, und nein ich habe extra für die Screens keine Titan Black verbaut.

Patch 1.4 und der neue Beta Treiber brachten einfach ungeheuer viel Frames rein.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Auf den Screens sieht man ja nur fps, und keine CPU/GPU-Auslastung. Ich hätte auf meinem PC mehr fps als du, denn ich habe einen PC mit i5-4690k, 16gb Ram und eine GTX 970 von Gigabyte


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch Bilder mit Auslastung:
Bild: acu_2014_11_14_01_51_l7uym.png - abload.de
Bild: acu_2014_11_14_01_51_ngutq.png - abload.de

Und nimm's mir bitte nicht übel wenn ich Dir das mit dem PC nicht glaube, denn wenn es nach Dir geht ist das ja eine reine Geldverschwendung, also wieso solltest Du Dir einen solchen PC kaufen?


----------



## Ion (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich hab schon PCs zusammengebaut, da warst du noch in der Hauptschule / Gymnasium.



Geht es hier überhaupt noch um irgendeine Diskussion oder führt ihr, du und RavionHD, nur noch ein privates Gespräch?
Seit Stunden schmeißt ihr den Ball nur von A nach B, ohne Ergebnis. Bei euch geht es nur noch darum dem anderen zu beweisen das er "Mist" gelabert hat. Habt ihr denn nichts besseres zutun?
 Das ist sicher nicht Ziel dieses Threads.

Kehrt bitte zum Thema zurück. Das Thema lautet nicht "AC Unity läuft bei mir mit 2 Millionen FPS" oder "deine CPU ist kagge"


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Geht es hier überhaupt noch um irgendeine Diskussion oder führt ihr, du und RavionHD, nur noch ein privates Gespräch?
> Seit Stunden schmeißt ihr den Ball nur von A nach B, ohne Ergebnis. Bei euch geht es nur noch darum dem anderen zu beweisen das er "Mist" gelabert hat. Habt ihr denn nichts besseres zutun?
> Das ist sicher nicht Ziel dieses Threads.


Da ich jetzt sowieso schlafen gehe (ich habe Urlaub diese Woche, bin kein Student wie RavionHD), kann ich dir eines sagen:
Guck mal 50 Seiten zurück, wer hier im Thread nahezu JEDEN Tag, bzw. jeden zweiten Tag postet.
Die ganze "Diskussion" ist überhaupt nur zustande gekommen, weil ich auf RavionHD reagiert habe.
Würde der seine 30fps/60fps-Masterrace-Propaganda hier nicht ständig breittreten, dann wäre es hier muchs-mäuschen-still.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Ich werde diese Diskussion nun auch ruhen lassen, mittlerweile sollten wir die Standpunkte des jeweils anderen wohl kennen und eine Fortführung der Diskussion macht daher keinen Sinn.

Gute Nacht wünsche ich!

LG,
RavionHD


----------



## panictomato (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt sowieso schlafen gehe (ich habe Urlaub diese Woche, bin kein Student wie RavionHD), kann ich dir eines sagen:
> Guck mal 50 Seiten zurück, wer hier im Thread nahezu JEDEN Tag, bzw. jeden zweiten Tag postet.
> Die ganze "Diskussion" ist überhaupt nur zustande gekommen, weil ich auf RavionHD reagiert habe.
> Würde der seine 30fps/60fps-Masterrace-Propaganda hier nicht ständig breittreten, dann wäre es hier muchs-mäuschen-still.



Sowie ich das sehe hast du diese Grandiose Diskussion mit dem Post "Hier ist eine sehr gute Gegenüberstellung PC vs. Konsole, die alle relevanten Punkte abdeckt. Deswegen ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Konsole den PC locker mit 8:5 schlägt. " wieder angefacht. Glückwunsch.

Grundsätzlich bemitleide ich euch beide sehr, ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun als euch die ganze Zeit Bullsh** zu schreiben, spielt ihr eig. noch? Habt ihr noch Spaß an spielen? Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Entgegen deiner Behauptung habe ich auch auf meiner PS4 "gefrickel", in kann einen Kumpel in der Playstation Party einfach nicht hören, er mich auch nicht(alle anderen in der Party gehen). Wir haben alles probiert, in den Routereinstellungen, Sony kontaktiert etc.. Das geht jetzt schon mehrere Monate so und ist nicht akzeptabel, vorallem da der Service 50€ im Jahr kostet, und ich keinen anderen Service benutzen kann weil die Konsole so sehr gesperrt ist.
Aber das Problem hast du nicht, deswegen existiert es nicht. Ich habe am meinen PC weniger Probleme als auf meiner PS4.

Zum Rest deiner Geistigen Ergüsse gehe ich nicht ein, ich habe selten soviel provozierende Sche*** gelesen, lass stecken.

TheMiz: MEIN SPIELZEUG IST BESSA ALS DEINS!!!

RAVIONHD: GAAAR NICHH!

Schreibt hier ruhig noch weitere 1000Posts, draußen interessiert das keine Sau. Die Leute Spielen einfach ihre Spiele und haben Spaß damit und keinen interessiert es ob es eine Konsole ist oder ein PC.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> Entgegen deiner Behauptung habe ich auch auf meiner PS4 "gefrickel", in kann einen Kumpel in der Playstation Party einfach nicht hören, er mich auch nicht(alle anderen in der Party gehen). Wir haben alles probiert, in den Routereinstellungen, Sony kontaktiert etc.. Das geht jetzt schon mehrere Monate so und ist nicht akzeptabel, vorallem da der Service 50€ im Jahr kostet, und ich keinen anderen Service benutzen kann weil die Konsole so sehr gesperrt ist.
> Aber das Problem hast du nicht, deswegen existiert es nicht. Ich habe am meinen PC weniger Probleme als auf meiner PS4.



Bei solchen Dingen könnte man eh meinen bei Sony arbeiten zu viele Pfeifen.
Erst vor kurzem hat mich ein Arbeitskollege (X360 und X1 Besitzer) gefragt, wie gut denn das PSN, der Partychat und solche Dinge auf der PS4 funktionieren. Er spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken sich eine PS4 zu holen.
Ich wusste als PS4 Besitzer nicht mal so recht was ich darauf antworten soll.
Mit Ruhm bekleckern sich diese genannten Punkte jedenfalls nicht. 

Was Spiele ansich angehen, habe ich aber mit der PS4 wenig "Gefrickel".
BluRay rein, ca 60 sek installieren und ab geht´s.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bemitleide ich euch beide sehr, ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun als euch die ganze Zeit Bullsh** zu schreiben, spielt ihr eig. noch? Habt ihr noch Spaß an spielen? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


Es gibt hier viele User die haben 1000+ Beitrage (also viel mehr als ich), und posten jeden Tag Nvidia vs. AMD, Intel vs. AMD, Windows vs. Linux, Android vs. Apple usw.

Das ist es, was in einem Forum passiert. Leute schreiben, und manche Leute schreiben Bullsh**
Wenn es dir nicht passt, dann lese nicht mit, ganz einfach.



panictomato schrieb:


> Entgegen deiner Behauptung habe ich auch auf meiner PS4 "gefrickel", in kann einen Kumpel in der Playstation Party einfach nicht hören, er mich auch nicht(alle anderen in der Party gehen). Wir haben alles probiert, in den Routereinstellungen, Sony kontaktiert etc.. Das geht jetzt schon mehrere Monate so und ist nicht akzeptabel, vorallem da der Service 50€ im Jahr kostet, und ich keinen anderen Service benutzen kann weil die Konsole so sehr gesperrt ist.
> Aber das Problem hast du nicht, deswegen existiert es nicht. Ich habe am meinen PC weniger Probleme als auf meiner PS4.


Weil du EINEN Freund nicht im Chat hören kannst, nennst du das "Gefrickel"? 

Guck dir mal hier die Liste an, und vergleich das mit deinem Problem 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218

Das Problem kann genauso am Headset deines Freundes liegen, oder bei dir, und hat damit absolut gar nichts mit der PS4 zu tun.
Trotzdem ist das kein Vergleich zu dem, was man am PC jeden Tag rumfrickeln muss und was man da für Probleme hat, siehe Link oben.


----------



## merhuett (13. Januar 2015)

Unwort des Jahres: Gefrickel

Hatte schon ewig keine Probleme mehr mit meinem Computer. Ich hatte im Vergleich mit der Xbox mehr Probleme.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was Spiele ansich angehen, habe ich aber mit der PS4 wenig "Gefrickel".
> *BluRay rein, ca 60 sek installieren und ab geht´s.*



Ein Punkt, der mir bei aller liebe zum PC, auf den Senkel geht.
WiiU --> Blue Ray (Bayonetta) rein, sofort zocken.
PS4 --> Blue Ray rein, und während der Installation schon zocken
PC --> 6 DVDs nacheinander DJ-mäßig einschieben, und minimum eine Stunde installieren, danach noch ein 3GB Patch runterladen.

Wieso geht die parallel-installationsgeschichte nicht auch am PC? Und warum muss ich überhaupt "alles" installieren, gerade kleinere Spiele könnten komplett vom optischen Laufwerk geladen werden.


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Januar 2015)

Sowas gibts auf beiden Seiten. Bsp. wenn ich jemanden (Freund) über die PS selbst (also in keinem Spiel) eine Textnachricht senden möchte dauert das 10 Min (wenn es denn geht) . Ich rede hier von einer Mitteilung! Da scheint Sony einfach noch Probleme zu haben. Selbiges ist beim  PC wenn ich Blurays anschauen möchte. Es funktioniert einfach nicht optimal. (BR player. BR Brenner und PowerDVD 13) Sobald ich auf Pause drück und wieder starke harkelt das ganze 5 Minuten nach. Da ist die PS4 einfach besser. Das hab ich bis heute nich hinbekommen. Mein System ist sauber und die HW dürfte auch stimmen. 

Sich an Problemen aufhängen ist nun auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## panictomato (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Es gibt hier viele User die haben 1000+ Beitrage (also viel mehr als ich), und posten jeden Tag Nvidia vs. AMD, Intel vs. AMD, Windows vs. Linux, Android vs. Apple usw.
> 
> Das ist es, was in einem Forum passiert. Leute schreiben, und manche Leute schreiben Bullsh**
> Wenn es dir nicht passt, dann lese nicht mit, ganz einfach.
> ...



"und manche Leute schreiben Bullsh**" na wenigstens siehst du es ein was du hier fabrizierst.

Und nein selbstverständlich liegt es nicht am Headset, hättest du meinen Post gelesen geht es bei den anderen in der Party. Das liegt an irgendwelchen NAT-Einstellungen, aber selbst Sony hat keine Ahnung wie man das löst, und ja das ist viel Gefrickel, wenn ich daran denke wieviel Zeit ich damit verbracht habe. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit einen anderen Dienst zu nutzen wäre das halb so schlimm, aber man ist auf Sonys Dienst angewießen auf der PS4.
Ich habe keine größere Probleme mit meinen PC, und viele anderen auch nicht. Komm damit klar.

Wie man an deinen ganzen Beiträgen lesen kann macht es keinen Sinn mit dir zu schreiben, somit bin ich hier raus.
Keine Angst, dein Spielzeug ist besser. So, ich hab jetzt erstmal Spaß an Wolfenstein the new Order.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich persönlich hatte auf Konsolen bisher keine Probleme ,auch nicht bei deren Spielen - mal sehen wie das auf den neuen Konsolen ist
Am Pc allerdings habe ich bisher auch nur wenig Probleme gehabt, auch die Spiele liefen oft, ich kaufe aber erst ,wenn ich weiß ob das Spiel auf läuft
Die einzige Ausnahme war Arma3,Probeweekend auf Steam und das hat nur Probleme gemacht


----------



## TheMiz (13. Januar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> Ich habe keine größere Probleme mit meinen PC, und viele anderen auch nicht. Komm damit klar.


Von 1000 Leuten haben mehr als 900 nur Probleme mit PC (siehe meinen Link), und keine Probleme mit Konsolen. Komm damit klar.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> @ McRoll
> Die Spiele auf JEDER Konsole haben jedes Jahr immer besser ausgesehen, und die Performance wurde auch immer besser.
> Die Entwickler können mit neuen SDKs und Engine-Kniffen immer mehr rausholen als zu Beginn.
> Du bist weder ein Programmierer, noch kennst du dich mit Konsolen-Hardware aus, also urteile nicht über Dinge von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Danke.



Ich bin zwar kein Programmierer, aber ich beschäftige mich mit der Materie, im Gegensatz zu dir. Würdest du das tun, wäre dir klar dass die Nextgens im Grunde Pc's sind. Quelle: Gaming PC vs. Next Gen Konsolen - OC-TECH.DE

Die alte Generation hatte eine Architektur, die sich recht deutlich von den PC's unterschieden hat, daher war eine Einarbeitungszeit seitens der Entwickler notwendig um das Optimum herauszuholen. Deswegen haben die Spiele immer besser ausgeschaut. Das wird mit dieser Generation nicht passieren, denn sie arbeitet bereits jetzt am Limit. Durch die PC - nahe Architektur können Entwickler bereits jetzt das Meiste aus der Konsole holen und es bleibt nicht mehr viel Spielraum nach oben.

Einige Aussagen von Entwicklern:
Neue Konsolen schon zu leistungsschwach für Assassin's Creed: Unity - WinFuture.de
Jeder Entwickler nutzt die Xbox One zu 100 Prozent

Wenn man keinen Peil hat, einfach mal... du weißt schon. Ansonsten, da du ja so gut mit Statistiken bist bezüglich Rechnerprobleme, versuch ich mal mitzuhalten : 90% der Probleme sitzen vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Invisiblo (13. Januar 2015)

@McRoll: Das war aber ein Eigentor. Natürlich nutzen die Entwickler z.B. die Xbox One zu 100%, warum sollten sie die Ressourcen auch nicht belegen? D.h. aber nicht, dass die Nutzung optimal ist. Genau das, was Miz im obigen Zitat sagt, steht sogar in der von dir geposteten Quelle.


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das wird mit dieser Generation nicht passieren, denn sie arbeitet bereits jetzt am Limit. Durch die PC - nahe Architektur können Entwickler bereits jetzt das Meiste aus der Konsole holen und es bleibt nicht mehr viel Spielraum nach oben.



Ist es im Grunde nicht immer sinnvoll die Konsole am Limit laufen zu lassen? Wieso sollte man Ressourcen frei lassen.
Die Frage ist eher mit was ich die Konsole auslaste.

Es geht nicht darum, jetzt noch irgendwelche versteckte Power zu finden, eher darum den Code dementsprechend effizient zu der Hardware zu entwickeln.


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Januar 2015)

Es geht nicht darum, jetzt noch irgendwelche versteckte Power zu finden, eher darum den Code dementsprechend effizient zu der Hardware zu entwickeln.


Was sich auch wesentlich einfacher herausstellen dürfte als beim PC da ja jeder die HW der PS4 kennt.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> @McRoll: Das war aber ein Eigentor. Natürlich nutzen die Entwickler z.B. die Xbox One zu 100%, warum sollten sie die Ressourcen auch nicht belegen? D.h. aber nicht, dass die Nutzung optimal ist. Genau das, was Miz im obigen Zitat sagt, steht sogar in der von dir geposteten Quelle.



Was meinst du mit "das heißt nicht dass die Nutzung optimal ist"?

Der Creative Direktor von Forza sagt das hier: _„Ich kann nicht für die anderen Titel sprechen, aber was ich sagen  kann ist, dass wir eine maßgeschneiderte Engine für die Xbox One  verwenden. Wir arbeiteten bereits vor der Veröffentlichung von Forza 4  daran.“_ 

_„Die Wahrheit ist, dass ich oftmals gefragt werde ob wir die Xbox One  zu 100 Prozent ausreizen. Natürlich tun wir das. Jeder tut es. Selbst  Leute die ihre Spiele hoch skalieren nutzen die Xbox One voll aus. Was  im Laufe der Jahre passiert ist, dass wir besser darin werden sie derart  auszutricksen, dass sie das tut was wir wollen.“

_Das heißt für mich dass sie ihre jetzige Engine so entwickelt haben dass die Xbox zu 100% ausgelastet ist. Das ist natürlich gut und effizient zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, aber das heißt auch dass nach oben keine Luft mehr ist - das was ich oben bereits geschrieben habe. Dieses Austricksen wovon er spricht, kann so wie z.B. im Fall von Ryse - Son of Rome aussehen, dass der Spieler durch "Levelschläuche" gelotst wird, wo alles opulent aussieht wo er sich gerade befindet, verlässt er aber den Pfad, hat das Spiel nicht viel zu bieten. Ansonsten halt Dinge wie geringe Sichtweite, Aufploppen von Objekten, Copypasting von Figuren wie in Rome 2 oder AC Unity etc.

Bedenke dass Rechenleistung nicht nur in Grafik fließt sondern auch in Physik, Levelgröße, KI - Berechnung und Interaktion mit der Umgebung. Wenn man will dass es mit Spielen generell irgendwann mal voran geht abseits der Grafik, muss schon genügend Power vorhanden sein. Nicht umsonst sagt auch Chris Roberts mit Star Citizen dass die jetzigen Konsolen das Spiel so wie er es sich vorstellt nicht bewältigen können, weil dort nicht nur Grafik zum Zuge kommt, sondern ausgefeilte Physik - Simulationen, Außenbordeinsätze, Kapern von Schiffen, Landen auf Planeten usw. Das kostet Rechenpower ohne Ende, die bei Konsolen einfach nicht da ist. Da hilft auch kein Tricksen.

Wie wir alle wissen entwickeln sich Spiele und IT rasant weiter, was heute gut ist, ist in 2 Jahren veraltet. Konsolen haben eine Lebensdauer von 6+ Jahren. Rechner ist flexibel sowohl in Grafikeinstellungen als auch in Hardware, Konsolen nicht. Rest kann man sich denken glaube ich.


----------



## Invisiblo (13. Januar 2015)

100% Auslastung heißt eben nicht, dass man nicht noch mehr herausholen kann. Meine Grafikkarte war auch 100% ausgelastet, dann kam der Wundertreiber und ich hatte trotzdem 20% mehr Leistung. 

Du kannst auch ein schlecht optimiertes Tetris-Spiel entwickeln, das die PS4 100% auslastet. Durch softwareseitige Optimierung lässt sich immer noch mehr herausholen, das steht auch so den Zeilen, die du zitierst.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2015)

Ich vermute einfach mal, das TLoU Remastered die PS4 zu ~100% ausgelastet hat.
Das wird TLoU2 auch tun. Wir werden ja sehen ob beide Spiele gleich ausssehen.

Man kann eben mit einer umgemodelten PS3 Engine die Spiele auslasten, oder man optimiert weiter an der Engine und schaut sich den Nachfolger an.

Das man in PS4/X1 nicht 40% ungenutzte Leistung "findet" ist ja wohl selbstredend. Also mal ehrlich, für wie blöd haltet ihr uns.


----------



## Dellwin (13. Januar 2015)

Ich als PC Spieler kann Folgendes sagen.

Ich kann sehr gut nur mit dem PC auskommen/spielen,aber ich könnte nie nur mit ner Konsole auskommen,da würde mir doch Einiges fehlen.

Ich finde den grafischen Unterschied zwischen den NextGen Konsolen und dem PC nicht so groß,als das es die höheren Anschaffungskosten begründen könnte.

Muss auch sagen,aufm PC spiele ich hauptsächlich Multiplattformtitel wie ACU,GTA5/Witcher 3 bald,BF4,Fifa15,EvilWithin,FC4,AlienIsolation.

Der einzige Titel den ich spiele und den es so auf den Konsolen nicht gibt,ist Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 inkl. dem Edain Mod.Allein wegen dieser Möglichkeit der Mods,würde mir was auf den Konsolen fehlen.

Bei den Konsolen reizt mich eig. nur die PS4,da mir hier die Exklusivtitel wie  Uncharted,GranTurismo usw. reizen genauso wie Madden oder UFC.

Falls ich mal ne Konsole haben sollte,würde ich nur die o.g. Titel für die PS4 kaufen und Fifa15 noch,den Rest würde ich weiterhin auf dem PC genießen wollen.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> 100% Auslastung heißt eben nicht, dass man nicht noch mehr herausholen kann. Meine Grafikkarte war auch 100% ausgelastet, dann kam der Wundertreiber und ich hatte trotzdem 20% mehr Leistung.
> 
> Du kannst auch ein schlecht optimiertes Tetris-Spiel entwickeln, das die PS4 100% auslastet. Durch softwareseitige Optimierung lässt sich immer noch mehr herausholen, das steht auch so den Zeilen, die du zitierst.



Ja, ein bisschen was geht immer, dennoch wird es keinen so großen Sprung geben wie bei der Last - Gen. Gründe : siehe oben, PC - nahe Architektur. Außerdem redest du hauptsächlich über  Grafik - Optimierungen, ich wiederhole mich aber gerne auch nochmal: 

"_Bedenke dass Rechenleistung nicht nur in Grafik fließt sondern auch in  Physik, Levelgröße, KI - Berechnung und Interaktion mit der Umgebung.  Wenn man will dass es mit Spielen generell irgendwann mal voran geht  abseits der Grafik, muss schon genügend Power vorhanden sein. Nicht  umsonst sagt auch Chris Roberts mit Star Citizen dass die jetzigen  Konsolen das Spiel so wie er es sich vorstellt nicht bewältigen können,  weil dort nicht nur Grafik zum Zuge kommt, sondern ausgefeilte Physik -  Simulationen, Außenbordeinsätze, Kapern von Schiffen, Landen auf  Planeten usw. Das kostet Rechenpower ohne Ende, die bei Konsolen einfach  nicht da ist. Da hilft auch kein Tricksen._"

Ansonsten: Ja ich gebe meinem Vorredner Recht dass viele Titel zur Zeit ähnlich gut aussehen. Das liegt aber daran dass die Publisher den Unterschied möglichst gering über alle Plattformen halten wollen, damit es nicht zu Streitigkeiten kommt. Die Konsolen sind ja schließlich gerade erst erschienen, da will man schlechte Publicity vermeiden. 

Man kann gerne über versteckte Grafikoptionen im Falle von Watch Dogs z.B. nachlesen. Da wäre viel mehr möglich gewesen auf dem PC, man hat es aber absichtlich abgeschalten, zugunsten der Konsolen.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

Die abgeschalteten Effekte bei WD sollten die Spielbarkeit erhöhen, die Effekte blieben im Spiel komplett enthalten --> in den Ingame-Zwischensequenzen.
Das die neuen Konsolen PC-Hardware nutzen stimmt natürlich. Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob ich als Entwickler jede Szene eines Spiels, auf exakt 2 vorgegebenen Plattformen (PS4 XBoxO) zuschneidere, oder ob ich das gleiche für eine Million verschiedener PCs tun muss. Vom unterschiedlichen Speichermanegement der Konsolen mal ganz abgesehen.
Was mit guter Optimierung auf festen systemen möglich ist, hat die alte Generation gezeigt, und die Neue wird es ebenso zeigen.
"Mehr geht nicht" --> Gibts nicht! Wer es nicht glaubt, sollte sich mal heutige 64k-Demos ansehen.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Tja dann kann man aber auch sagen dass durch die Einführung von DX 12 und weitere Verbreitung von Mantle auf dem PC noch einiges mehr gehen wird. Dazu kommt dann noch Windows 10, da darf man auch gespannt sein wie es sich auf Spielunterstützung auswirkt. 

Letzten Endes muss man einfach nur auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner programmieren, wenns ein Multiplattformtitel ist. Wenn es auf Konsolen gut läuft, wird es auf dem PC erst recht laufen - die Frage ist dann nur, wie weit soll man die Grafik aufdrehen damits auch auf schwächeren Systemen läuft. Im Moment ist es ja noch kein Problem, aber ich denk da einfach ein paar Jahre weiter, wenn 4k verbreitet ist, wenn wir dann bei GTX 1080 i oder was auch immer hängen - werden die Konsolen wieder so ein Klotz am Bein werden wie es die alte Gen in den letzten Jahren war? Ich meine, ja. Leider. 

Warte mal bis genügend Leute sich 4K - Medien reingezogen haben. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass 4K - Bildschirme so schnell so günstig werden. Wenn sich das beim Otto Normalverbraucher rumspricht will er das natürlich haben, weil der Qualitätsunterschied ist enorm - da muss dann auch die entsprechende Hardware her um das zu befeuern. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das mit Konsolen ausgeht, 900p Auflösung auf nem 4K - Fernseher hochskaliert kommt glaub ich nicht so gut. Dann wäre da noch Oculus Rift - ist neu, wird viel diskutiert, erweckt Interesse - und braucht auch Rechenpower, sonst wird Leuten übel bei wenig FPS.

Das schreibt auch ein Redakteur in einem der Beiträge die ich weiter oben verlinkt hab.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es ja noch kein Problem, aber ich denk da einfach ein paar Jahre weiter, wenn 4k verbreitet ist, wenn wir dann bei GTX 1080 i oder was auch immer hängen - werden die Konsolen wieder so ein Klotz am Bein werden wie es die alte Gen in den letzten Jahren war? Ich meine, ja. Leider.



Klotz am Bein, für wen? PC-Enthusiasten?
Ja mit Sicherheit. War das je anders? Komm damit klar.

Und was die 4K Geschichte angeht.
Ja ich brauch jetzt unbedingt eine PS5 die mir 4K-Spiele bietet. Meine Sender strahlen zwar noch 720p aus, aber ich brauch jetzt einen 4K Fernseher.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte mir jetzt einen 4K-Fernseher kaufen, aber was soll ich damit ansehen? Ein paar 4K-Demos? Die meiste Zeit schaue ich Sky, bzw. normales Fernsehen, und da wird in 720p/1080i ausgestrahlt. 4K-Fernseher zahlen sich die nächsten 1-2 Jahre einfach nicht aus, weil der Content fehlt. Die Qualität generell ist natürlich sehr gut.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

der kleinste Nenner sind zwar die Konsolen oft,aber ob sie nun da sind oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied
Gaming wäre ohne Konsolen unter anderem vllt auch nie so groß geworden

Letzten Endes entscheidet nunmal die Mehrheit der Kunden,den es ist die Masse,die den meisten Gewinn abwirft - und ich finde es nicht verwerflich,wenn ein Unternehm profitorientiert denkt,nur wünschte ich mir in der Hinsicht eine bessere Balance zwischen Kundenfreundlichkeit und Gewinn aber nunja kann ich nichts daran ändern 
Sollte btw Konsolenverkäufe zurückgehen,weil mehr Leistung von der Mehrheit gewünscht wird,werden schon MS/Sony die nötigen Schritte einleiten - so ist es nicht
Was jetzt aber die Wirtschaftskraft eines Produktes unbedingt mit den eigenen Vorlieben zu tun hat,werde ich wohl nie verstehen


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Klotz am Bein für alle, die mehr wollen als nur den jährlichen Call of Duty - Aufguss. Man hört doch häufiger dass heutige AAA-Spiele keine Innovationen mehr bieten. Man kann jetzt nicht eben so ein neues Genre erfinden, aber man kann bestimmt bestehende Genres verbessern. Gute Technik alleine macht noch kein gutes Spiel, aber sie macht ein bereits gutes noch besser.

Dass Deutschland so hinterherhinkt im Fernsehbereich heißt nicht dass es woanders auch so ist. In Japan zB.: Japan will 2014 mit FernsehÃ¼bertragung in Ultra HD beginnen | ZDNet.de
Weiß nicht obs dort schon läuft, hab nicht gegoogled danach.
Die Geräte müssen sich halt erst verbreiten bis es Sinn macht sowas flächendeckend einzuführen. Außerdem gibts nicht nur Fernsehen, man kann sich genügend Material ausm Internet besorgen oder sowas kommt :IFA 2014: Blu-ray fÃ¼r 4K-Filme soll Weihnachten 2015 kommen | heise online

Wie gesagt, dauert noch 2- 3 Jahre aber kommen tut es bestimmt.

Dann seh ich noch das Problem dass die Leistung auf den neuen Konsolen eher in Grafik als in andere Inhalte fließt. Es muss halt auf Screenshots gut aussehen, dann friemelt man sich die Engine so hin dass sie 1080 p mit 30 FPS schafft, anstatt dass man da von mir aus mehr begehbare Umgebung oder weniger Ladezeiten oder mehr Physik implementiert und dafür die Grafik ein wenig zurückdreht. Nur dann sieht es halt nicht mehr nach Nextgen aus und die Leute fragen sich auf den ersten Blick : wozu hab ich mir ne neue Konsole gekauft?
Also geht man nach gut aussehenden Spielen um die Nextgen von der letzten abzuheben und dann hat man doch wieder nur Levelschläuche a la Ryse.

So ist das halt, man muss aussuchen was man mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen macht...


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dauert noch 2- 3 Jahre aber kommen tut es bestimmt.


In 2-3 Jahren kommt schon wieder bald die nächste Konsolen-Generation auf den Markt. Man kann kaum behaupten dass 4K heute schon marktreif und sinnvoll ist. 4K ist der feuchte Traum eines PC-Enthusiasten, aber sicher kein Standard. Zum Rest sind die anderen ja schon eingegangen. Wenn der PC für sich alleine genug Käufer für Spiele hätte, wären die Konsolen kein Klotz am Bein. Der PC hat aber bei weitem nicht genug Kaufkraft, deswegen braucht er die Konsolen, und deren Umsetzungen.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss,du gibst den Konsolen ja grundsätzlich an allem die Schuld ,was Falsch auf dem Gaming Markt 
Aber ob Konsolen nun da sind oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied
lieber solltest du hoffen,dass deine bevorzugten Genres nicht irgendwann Mainstream werden

das 4k kommt bestreite ich nicht ab,aber wie bereits gesagt sollte die Nachfrage groß sein,werden Sony,MS und Nintendo Schritte einleiten
LastGen allerdings war es für sie kein Problem wirklich,Nintendo zb veröffentliche 2012 noch eine HD Konsole


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Also wenn die nächste Generation schon in 3 Jahren kommt, dann freue ich mich sehr. Bezweifel ich aber stark, die Entwicklungskosten und alles andere müssen erstmal reinkommen - man sagt ja dass das meiste Geld mit Spielen auf Konsole verdient wird. Wenn man nur 3 Jahre als Zeitraum hat - die Spiele müssen ja auch noch entwickelt und verkauft werden.
 Außerdem wenn sie dann nicht abwärtskompatibel sind und die Leute ihre bereits erworbenen Spiele nicht zocken können, ist der Aufschrei groß Zudem wird dann das große Argument, dass man sich eine Konsole günstig auf Jahre hinaus anschafft und dann nicht mehr aufrüsten muss ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Klotz am Bein für alle, die mehr wollen als nur den jährlichen Call of Duty - Aufguss. Man hört doch häufiger dass heutige AAA-Spiele keine Innovationen mehr bieten. Man kann jetzt nicht eben so ein neues Genre erfinden, aber man kann bestimmt bestehende Genres verbessern. Gute Technik alleine macht noch kein gutes Spiel, aber sie macht ein bereits gutes noch besser.



Wenn Innovationen fehlen, geht man meist eher in die Indi Richtung.
Da reicht die Leistung der aktuellen Gen sicher.

Und das man für Projekte wie Star Citizen nur den PC nimmt ist doch auch völlig iO.
Es gibt für alles einen Markt.



> Dass Deutschland so hinterherhinkt im Fernsehbereich heißt nicht dass es woanders auch so ist. In Japan zB.: Japan will 2014 mit FernsehÃ¼bertragung in Ultra HD beginnen | ZDNet.de



Ich werde die nächsten Jahre aber in DLand bleiben.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass MS/Sony Konsolenzyklus verkürzen auf 5 Jahre wie bei Nintendo,und das die Spiele aber dann ab jetzt abwärtskompitabel sind (sollte auch kein Problem mehr sein)
Das setzt aber voraus,dass sich die meisten auch wirklich mehr Leistung wünschen 
Sollte das nicht der Fall sein,wird es wie bisher fortgeführt ,daran kann man nichts ändern 
Ich glaube aber nicht,dass die Leute immer und ewig nach mehr Leistung schreien,es wird ähnlich sein wie zb bei anderen Geräten (OfficePc,Tablets,Smartphones)
Irgendwann hat man genug Leistung und mehr bedarf es einfach nicht mehr,die grafischen Unterschiede werden immer geringer,da können mir die Leute soviel erzählen wie sie wollen
Und Auflösung kann man zwar bis ins Unendliche schrauben,aber bei 4k und 60fps sollten viele zufrieden sein
8k zb bräuchte man schon sehr große Bildschirme um noch Unterschiede festzustellen zu 4k

Ich finde aber das Ganze ist auch gut so,in ein paar Jahren können die Entwickler/Publisher nicht mehr mit Auflösung/Grafik werben 
Dann geht es auch hoffentlich wieder um mehr Inhalte ,aber im Grunde macht der Entwickler ja nur das,was die Mehrheit der Spieler will 
Wobei ich wie gesagt auch auf den Konsolen bzw generell im Gaming Markt noch genug Spiele mit Tiefe finde (speziell für mein bevorzugtes Genre ARPG/Action Adventures),ich sehe da jetzt nicht nur CoD,welches sich nebenbei überall gut verkauft


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Ich gehe eher davon aus dass die nächste Konsolengeneration um ~2020 erscheinen wird.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Januar 2015)

Playstation 1 -> 1995
Playstation 2 -> 2001 (+6 Jahre)
Playstation 3 -> 2007 (+6 Jahre)
Playstation 4 -> 2013 (+6 Jahre)
Playstation 5 -> finde die Zahl


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Playstation 1 -> 1995
> Playstation 2 -> 2001 (+6 Jahre)
> Playstation 3 -> 2007 (+6 Jahre)
> Playstation 4 -> 2013 (+6 Jahre)
> Playstation 5 -> finde die Zahl



Könnte ~2019 sein? 

Aber Du meintest ja in 2-3 Jahren kommt die neue, das wäre 2017/2018.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Aber Du meintest ja in 2-3 Jahren kommt die neue, das wäre 2017/2018.


Nein, ich schrieb nicht "in 2-3 Jahren kommt die neue Generation", sondern ich schrieb das hier:


Razor2408 schrieb:


> In 2-3 Jahren kommt schon wieder *bald* die nächste Konsolen-Generation auf den Markt.


Das letzte Jahr einer Konsolen-Generation dümpelt sowieso nur noch vor sich hin, und man wartet auf den Nachfolger.

2019-2020 ist auf jeden Fall realistisch, ich könnte mir Anfang 2020 gut vorstellen.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Zumindest kann man davon ausgehen dass M$ nicht den gleichen Fehler nochmal macht und eine leistungsmäßig schwächere Konsole als die Konkurrenz anbietet. Man sieht ja wie Sony in den Verkäufen führt, das ist nicht allein auf schlechtes Marketing von M$ zurückzuführen. Kinect und all in one Medienzentrum haben gegen starke Spielorientierung und bessere Hardware den Kürzeren gezogen.

Leistung ist eben doch extrem wichtig, auch wenns gern runtergespielt wird.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2015)

Konsolen haben aber ihre Grenzen was Leistung angeht. Egal wie man es dreht, der Preis muss stabil bleiben (somit fällt die stärkste Hardware gleich aus), dazu kommt noch Platz, Hitzeprobleme etc.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

Sony hat auch schon mit der nominell schwächsten Hardware den Konsolenmarkt angeführt.
Oder man schaue mal auf die Handhelds, da ist verkaufstechnisch der 3DS der PSP meilenweit vorraus.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sony hat auch schon mit der nominell schwächsten Hardware den Konsolenmarkt angeführt.
> Oder man schaue mal auf die Handhelds, da ist verkaufstechnisch der 3DS der PSP meilenweit vorraus.



Das liegt aber eher am Spielangebot, auf der Vita findet sich nichts, während es auf dem 3DS Pokemon und co. gibt.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Konsolen haben aber ihre Grenzen was Leistung angeht. Egal wie man es dreht, der Preis muss stabil bleiben (somit fällt die stärkste Hardware gleich aus), dazu kommt noch Platz, Hitzeprobleme etc.



Jo, aber man kann z.B. den ganzen Mediacenter und Kinectquatsch weglassen und das freigewordene Geld in den Grafikchip stecken. Keine Experimente frei nach Adenauer

Dann 500€ Preisobergrenze und die Kisten wären gar nicht mal übel geworden. Man hat aber halt an der Grafikeinheit gespart und sich verschätzt, z.B. die Geschichte mit dem ES - Ram limitiert ja ganz schön bei der XOne. 
Ich meine sie haben ja diesmal nicht den alten Fehler wiederholt und irgendeine exotische Architektur wie damals bei der PS 3 hingezaubert, wo es Jahre gedauert hat bis man sie ausreizen konnte. Dafür wurden Fehler an anderer Stelle gemacht. Ein Schritt nach vorne, und einen zurück.

Gibt es eigentlich schon sinnvolle Anwendungen für den kleinen Touchscreen beim PS 4 Pad oder ist das ein Gimmick geblieben?


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

Du scheinst wirklich ernsthaft zu denken bei Sony und MS arbeiten Amateure......die sich oft "verschätzen" oder?


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das liegt aber eher am Spielangebot, auf der Vita findet sich nichts, während es auf dem 3DS Pokemon und co. gibt.



Naja nein ,es gibt genug gute Spiele auf der Vita,nur kamen sie teilweise zu spät raus bzw das Handheld an sich war auch teuer
Soul Sacrifice,FinalFantasy,GodsEater,Sword Art ,Tales of,Tearway, usw - das sind überwiegend Japan Spiele,und das Teil kommt ja auch in Japan gut an
Nur nicht halt außerhalb,denke auch,dass war das letzte Handheld von Sony für den US/Europa Markt,hier hat Nintendo gewonnen auf grund bekannter beliebter Marken  und die Konkurrenz durch Smartphones/Tablets ist zu stark geworden


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Du scheinst wirklich ernsthaft zu denken bei Sony und MS arbeiten Amateure......die sich oft "verschätzen" oder?



Bei der Xbox One hat man sich aber verschätzt, und zwar stark, anstatt bei den Präsentationen auf die Spiele und die Technik einzugehen, stellte man die Konsole als Multimediagerät vor und macht für Always DRM Werbung, völlig an der eigentlich Zielgruppe (Gamer) vorbei.
@Kinguin

Klar gibt es gute Spiele, aber Pokemon und co. sind halt etwas bekannter.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Jo, aber man kann z.B. den ganzen Mediacenter und Kinectquatsch weglassen und das freigewordene Geld in den Grafikchip stecken. Keine Experimente frei nach Adenauer
> 
> Dann 500€ Preisobergrenze und die Kisten wären gar nicht mal übel geworden. Man hat aber halt an der Grafikeinheit gespart und sich verschätzt, z.B. die Geschichte mit dem ES - Ram limitiert ja ganz schön bei der XOne.
> Ich meine sie haben ja diesmal nicht den alten Fehler wiederholt und irgendeine exotische Architektur wie damals bei der PS 3 hingezaubert, wo es Jahre gedauert hat bis man sie ausreizen konnte. Dafür wurden Fehler an anderer Stelle gemacht. Ein Schritt nach vorne, und einen zurück.
> ...



Sie werden trotzdem stark nem PC hinterherhinken, egal wie man sie optimiert. 
Sobald die Konsolen mit dem besten mithalten können was ein singleGPU-PC in Spielen bieten kann, erst dann machen sie für mich auch wieder Sinn. Bis dahin sind es halbstarke Spielzeuge, womit ich wenig Spaß haben werde, bedenkt man was Spiele darauf kosten.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

Das Marketing war unausgereift, aber man kann fest davon ausgehen, dass in der Produktentwicklung von MS Hardware-Spezialisten arbeiten --> die über unser gefährliches Halbwissen, nur müde lächeln.


----------



## Lg3 (13. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon sinnvolle Anwendungen für den kleinen Touchscreen beim PS 4 Pad oder ist das ein Gimmick geblieben?



Naja man kann bei GTA 5 nach Oben und Unten wischen um den Radiosender zu wechseln, oder wenn man zielt ne Granate zu werfen


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Marketing war unausgereift, aber man kann fest davon ausgehen, dass in der Produktentwicklung von MS Hardware-Spezialisten arbeiten --> die über unser gefährliches Halbwissen, nur müde lächeln.



Aber auch hier hat man doch gepatzt, aufgrund der schwächeren Hardware kommt sie in der Technik immer zu kurz und quasi jedes Spielmagazin berichtet davon, da ist schlechtes Marketing und sorgt wiederum für niedrige Verkaufszahlen.
Man hätte den Fokus auf das Gaming, der Technik und der Spiele legen müssen, dann wären Playstation 4 und Xbox One nun gleichauf nicht und fast 2:1 auseinander.

Man hat zum Beispiel einen Esram eingebaut der laut Entwickler für 1080P einfach zu klein ist, da fragt man sich schon was Microsoft sich dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Marketing war unausgereift, aber man kann fest davon ausgehen, dass in der Produktentwicklung von MS Hardware-Spezialisten arbeiten --> die über unser gefährliches Halbwissen, nur müde lächeln.



Nur weil es Spezialisten sind, bedeutet es nicht dass es Halbgötter in schwarzen Anzügen sind, welche genau berechnen können, wie sich ihre Entscheidungen auf den Konsumenten auswirken. Ich glaub du mutest denen ein wenig zu viel zu. Sind auch nur Menschen und machen Fehler. Passiert ständig und in jedem Industriezweig.

Ein Kumpel von mir ist Lasertechniker in der Scheinwerfer - Entwicklung und ich kriege regelmäßig von ihm zu hören, wie er Ärger mit den BWLern hat, weil sie technische Gegebenheiten einfach missachten oder nicht verstehen, z.B. dass ein Gehäuse eine bestimmte Mindestgröße und Belüftung braucht, damit bestimmte Leuchtdioden eine so und so lange Lebensdauer behalten und damit die Lautstärke auf einem bestimmten Maß bleibt und ähnliche Dinge. Die schauen nur auf Kosten und haben z.T. so viel Ahnung wie [_auf Geheiß des Moderators entfernt_] Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass man da einfach was einsparen wollte und ein Risiko gefahren ist, was sich nicht ausgezahlt hat.

Ich mein wenn in hohen Positionen nur Spezialisten arbeiten würden, dann gäbe es doch auch keine Probleme beim Berliner Flughafen unter Mehdorn

Edit "Naja man kann bei GTA 5 nach Oben und Unten wischen um den Radiosender zu wechseln, oder wenn man zielt ne Granate zu werfen "
Hey, da hat sich doch die Entwicklung gelohnt


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sobald die Konsolen mit dem besten mithalten können was ein singleGPU-PC in Spielen bieten kann, erst dann machen sie für mich auch wieder Sinn.



Bin da nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden, aber sind HighEnd SGPU Karten nicht bei 250-350W?
Wie soll das mit einem Konsolengehäuse harmonieren?


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bin da nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden, aber sind HighEnd SGPU Karten nicht bei 250-350W?
> Wie soll das mit einem Konsolengehäuse harmonieren?



Die sind bei 200W rum, zumindest das was aktzuell Nvidia angeht. Das ist aber nicht das Ende, nach der 980 kommt noch was. 
Da die Konsolengeneration zwischen 2019 & 20 zu erwarten ist (bis sie wirklich auch erhältlich ist und auch Spiele existieren), erwarte ich von den Kisten 4K 30FPS mindestens, optimal 4K 60FPS (mit reduzierten Details natürlich, aber das wäre in etwa das wo ich auch die stärksten SingleGPU Karten in 2020 einordnen würde, denn da kommt noch was nach).

Wie sie das gekühlt kriegen - müssen sie lernen. 
Es ist auch möglich die 980m SLI im Notebook zu kühlen.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bin da nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden, aber sind HighEnd SGPU Karten nicht bei 250-350W?
> Wie soll das mit einem Konsolengehäuse harmonieren?


#

Gerade die XOne hat ziemlich viel leeren ungenutzten Platz im Gehäuse. 
http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6972/20130514-XBOX-ONE-TEARDOWN-015.jpg
Eine ähnliche Lösung wie bei Laptops käme da in den Sinn, eine Art Radiallüfter der die Hitze nach außen bläst. Die schaffen es ja auch eine GTX 980M auf einen viel kleineren Raum zu kühlen. Wär halt etwas teurer geworden.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich "erwarte" 2020+x nur noch eine Box für ca 50€, die die Spiele in HD streamed......und das war es dann mit "lokalen"Videospielen insgesamt, dann ist auch PC-Gaming am Ende.


----------



## McRoll (13. Januar 2015)

Wenn am anderen Ende ein Großrechner mit drölftausend Teraflops hängt, immer her damit


----------



## Kinguin (13. Januar 2015)

Mit Streaming rechne ich um 2020 noch nicht,das wäre mir zu früh ,aber ich kann auch nicht in die Zukunft schauen,wer weiss wie es wirklich kommt


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2015)

Naja wir hier haben auch noch Bandbreitenprobleme für flüssiges Streaming. Manche können nicht mal auf Twitch streamen & zuschauen, wobei da maximal 3500kbps durch die Leitung gejagt werden.

Nvidia schiebt das Thema ja an, aber das dauert noch ne Weile. Und den üblichen GamerPC wird es nicht ersetzen, noch lange nicht. Lass ich auch nicht mit mir machen, was soll ich denn da basteln zuhause wenn der PC hinter den Fernseher passt und aus einer 10x10cm Box besteht?


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja* wir hier haben auch noch Bandbreitenprobleme für flüssiges Streaming. *Manche können nicht mal auf Twitch streamen & zuschauen, *wobei da maximal 3500kbps durch die Leitung gejagt werden.*
> 
> Nvidia schiebt das Thema ja an, aber das dauert noch ne Weile. Und den üblichen GamerPC wird es nicht ersetzen, noch lange nicht. Lass ich auch nicht mit mir machen, was soll ich denn da basteln zuhause wenn der PC hinter den Fernseher passt und aus einer 10x10cm Box besteht?



Die Frage ist, wieviel Bandbreite wird in 5 Jahren + x flächendeckend verfügbar sein UND (viel wichtiger!) wieviel wird überhaupt benötigt?
Da braucht nur ein neues Komprimierungsverfahren kommen, und schon ist die Schwarzmalerei für die Katz.
Und ich hab schonmal geschrieben "Geht nicht, gibt`s nicht!"......man schaue sich nur diverse Speichertechniken bei Musik an --> "Musik ist viel zu Speicherintensiv!" --> MP3


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2015)

So wie ich die Provider hier kenne (sie bauen nur da aus, wo sowieso schon schnelles Internet liegt), siehts auch in 5 Jahren wie in einer Wüste aus. 
Komprimierungsverfahren braucht aber erstmal Leistung. Die wird dann also Serverseitig gebraucht, das kostet, das will keiner. Twitch bietet transcoding, also das runterrechnen von nem Videostream bis zu 360p in realtime, nur seinen Partnern  - also den Leuten, die durch die Servernutzung wieder Geld bringen. 
Das wird man schön mitbezahlen wenns kommt. 

Ja klar morgen kann ein Atomkrieg ausbrechen usw, aber so wie es aktuell aussieht, braucht man 20 mbit/s für n richtig knackiges FullHD 60FPS Videoerlebniss und das ist schon ordentlich durch den x264 encoder komprimiert. Da siehts annähernd so aus wie in einem aktuellen Spiel. Mich juckt das nicht, ich werde es nutzen können, und wenn ich mir n Nvidia Shield kaufen sollte, dann auch recht bald  Habe aber auch eine Leitung die das durchziehen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich zweifle stark an Streaming, 2020 sollte 4k Standard sein und daher müsste man auch dem Standard folgen und auf 4K Streaming setzen, wir sollten froh sein wenn im Jahre 2020 jeder Haushalt in Industriestaaten 1080P Streaming kann.
Es wird vermutlich weiterhin lokal sein, klassisches Konsolen Gaming und PC Gaming werden 2020 daher sicher nicht sterben, dafür wird es auf beiden Seiten (aber gerade auf dem PC) zu viele Leute geben die diverse Vorteile (Modding und co.) nicht aus der Hand geben wollen.
Ich könnte z.Bsp. nicht Far Cry 4 normal spielen, durch Gameprofile.xml tweaking und SweetFX sieht es nämlich wie folgt aus:
Bild: fc17ru55.png - abload.de
Bild: fc2cdull.png - abload.de
Bild: fc4gfu65.png - abload.de
Bild: fc3uwu3w.png - abload.de


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

Ich ergänz hier noch mal was zu meinen Aussagen von oben - interessanter Artikel über Xbone auf der Titelseite : Xbox One SDK verrät: Wo kommen Ruckler her und wie sind die Ressourcen verteilt?

Im Text wird unter anderem darauf eingegangen, wie die Kinect Ressourcen von der GPU abzieht und mit welchen Mitteln GPU Power eingespart wird (z.B. Berechnen des Bildes in 1440 x 810 und dann nachträglich hochskalieren).
Auch der Autor ist der Meinung dass die Herren Ingenieure bei MS sich verkalkuliert haben  [_...__aber die die  grafikintensiven Triple-A-Spiele war ohnehin schnell klar, dass sie nur  wenig bis keinen Gebrauch von Kinect machen. Microsoft hatte sich hier  wohl bei der Strategie etwas verzockt. Kinect ist ohne Frage ein cooles  Feature, aber eben eher im Casual-Bereich spannend._] - soviel zu Spezialisten.

Ohne wieder das Bashing anzufangen könnte sich vielleicht der ein oder andere die technischen Hintergründe durchlesen und dann im Bilde sein, wenn es wieder mit Grafikvergleichen losgeht. Wenn ich das so durchlese wie z.B. das OS sich einen großen Teil des Arbeitsspeiches wegschnappt muss ich sagen dass die Konsole alles andere als effizient mit den knappen Ressourcen umgeht. Da wäre ein schlankeres OS ohne die Multimediafunktionen wohl besser gewesen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein PC-Spiel, was sich in 24 Stunden über 1,5 Million mal verkauft. Link bitte.



Hier sogar mehr als doppelt soviel. 
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm: WoW-Erweiterung bricht Verkaufsrekord für PC-Spiele


----------



## Rizzard (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so durchlese wie z.B. das OS sich einen großen Teil des Arbeitsspeiches wegschnappt muss ich sagen dass die Konsole alles andere als effizient mit den knappen Ressourcen umgeht. Da wäre ein schlankeres OS ohne die Multimediafunktionen wohl besser gewesen.



Wenn man großzügig Speicher verbaut, wird eben großzügig Speicher reserviert.
Aktuell sind bei beiden Geräten ca 2-3GB reserviert.
Hätte Sony wie anfangs geplant nur 4GB GDDR5 Speicher verbaut, hätte man sicherlich nicht 2-3GB reserviert.
Aber selbst mit aktuell ~5GB verfügbaren Speicher ist man dicke im Geschäft.
Wenn man sich ansieht was die Vorgänger zur Verfügung hatten, ist das jetzt das reinste Paradies.

Persönlich finde ich die Menge des reservierten Speichers auch extrem, aber wer weis schon was da dahinter steckt. Besser man sichert sich vorher erst mal genügend ab. Im Nachhinein ist sowas imo nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich ergänz hier noch mal was zu meinen Aussagen von oben - interessanter Artikel über Xbone auf der Titelseite : Xbox One SDK verrät: Wo kommen Ruckler her und wie sind die Ressourcen verteilt?
> 
> Im Text wird unter anderem darauf eingegangen, wie die Kinect Ressourcen von der GPU abzieht und mit welchen Mitteln GPU Power eingespart wird (z.B. Berechnen des Bildes in 1440 x 810 und dann nachträglich hochskalieren).
> Auch der Autor ist der Meinung dass die Herren Ingenieure bei MS sich verkalkuliert haben  [_...__aber die die  grafikintensiven Triple-A-Spiele war ohnehin schnell klar, dass sie nur  wenig bis keinen Gebrauch von Kinect machen. Microsoft hatte sich hier  wohl bei der Strategie etwas verzockt. Kinect ist ohne Frage ein cooles  Feature, aber eben eher im Casual-Bereich spannend._] - soviel zu Spezialisten.
> ...




Öhm, dir ist schon klar, dass bei der Auflösung die bei den Spielen agegeben wird immer die tatsächlich berechnete Auflösung angegeben wird und nicht die hochskalierte (die wohl so oder so immer bei 1080p liegen dürfte, da entweder die XBOXoder der TV skaliert. Diese Angabe ist weder interessant noch wird sie genutzt) Das einzige, was zählt und auch angegeben ist ist die reale Auflösung und die ist auf der XBOX One bei den meisten Games zwischen 900p und 1080p.

Also dass die Entwickler optional 810p nutzen können ist jetzt nichts neues. Bisher wurde es halt noch nicht (oft?) genutzt. Bei der PS4 ist das nicht anders...


Dein Kommentar ließt sich so, als würden die Entwickler 900 oder 1080p angeben, aber in Wharheit mit viel niedrigeren Auflösungen rechnen. Das ist aber falsch.


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

_[Microsoft empfiehlt  bei Performance-Problemen das senken der internen Auflösung auf 1.440 x  810 Pixel, was fast die Hälfte der Pixel spart (2.073.600 zu 1.166.400).  Danach wird das Bild wieder auf natives FullHD hochgerechnet._]
Hier ist ein Artikel über den Xbone - Scaler: Hat Microsoft den Xbox-One-Scaler verbessert? â€¢ Eurogamer.de

Ich kenne natürlich nicht alle Details, aber ich weiß dass ein Hochskalieren von Grafiken auf Monitoren immer mit einer Qualitätsminderung einhergeht. Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Text:_

[Microsoft hat es sich selbst nicht einfach gemacht. Für eine Konsole  mit so vielen Sub-1080p-Spielen war die Qualität des internen  Hardware-Scalers bislang höchst unbefriedigend, was für eine schlechter  als erwartete Bildqualität bei vielen wichtigen Exklusiv- und  Multi-Plattform-Titeln sorgte. Die gute Nachricht ist, dass Microsoft  mit dem System-Update für die Xbox One vom Wochenende einen Schritt in  die richtige Richtung geht, um das Problem zu lösen._

_Das  Wichtigste zuerst: Was lief beim Pre-Patch-Scaler falsch? Nun, allen  voran wurde die Bildqualität durch den unbedachten Einsatz eines  Schärfe-Filters kompromittiert, der Kanten tatsächlich noch stärker  betonte. Auch gab es Gamma-Probleme in mehreren Spielen, was zu  unnatürlich hohen Kontrastwerten führte, die nicht gerade eine gute  Ergänzung für die künstlich erweiterten Kanten und Upscaling-Artefakte  waren. Kurz gesagt: Anstatt Titeln wie Call of Duty: Ghosts oder  Assassin's Creed 4 dabei zu helfen, sich besser gegen die auf der PS4 in  1080p laufenden Versionen zu behaupten, ließ der Scaler sie deutlich  schlechter aussehen._
_Bis zur Veröffentlichung der neuen Firmware  am Wochenende bestand die einzige Möglichkeit, den Schärfe-Filter bei  nativen 720p zu vermeiden, darin, die Auflösung der Konsole manuell an  die des Spiels anzupassen, wodurch der Fernseher oder Monitor sich um  das Skalieren kümmert. Dieser ständige Wechsel zwischen den Modi ist  aber natürlich keine Ideallösung und die meisten Leute würden es gar  nicht erst tun. Das Problem wurde dadurch auch nicht gelöst: Obwohl  Spiele wie Killer Instinct oder Call of Duty sanfter und natürlicher  erschienen als mit Upscaler, schien der erzwungene 720p-Output den  ungewünschten Filter doch nicht gänzlich zu deaktivieren. Ein genauer  Blick auf die Kanten auf Pixelebene zeigte, dass der Schärfe-Effekt  (Halos um Objekte herum) nach wie vor präsent war, nur mit geringerer  Intensität. Außerdem funktionierte dieser Trick einfach nicht mit  Spielen, die in höheren Auflösungen als 720p, aber weniger als 1080p  liefen, etwa Assassin's Creed 4 (1600x900) und auch die Titanfall-Beta  (1408x792).]_

Ich les mir das grade mal in Ruhe durch. Auf ale Fälle wäre das Berechnen in nativer Auflösung hochwertiger.


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

_[Microsoft empfiehlt  bei Performance-Problemen das senken der internen Auflösung auf 1.440 x  810 Pixel, was fast die Hälfte der Pixel spart (2.073.600 zu 1.166.400).  Danach wird das Bild wieder auf natives FullHD hochgerechnet._]
Hier ist ein Artikel über den Xbone - Scaler: Hat Microsoft den Xbox-One-Scaler verbessert? â€¢ Eurogamer.de
Ich kenne natürlich nicht alle Details, aber ich weiß dass ein Hochskalieren von Grafiken auf Monitoren immer mit einer Qualitätsminderung einhergeht. Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Text:_
[Microsoft hat es sich selbst nicht einfach gemacht. Für eine Konsole  mit so vielen Sub-1080p-Spielen war die Qualität des internen  Hardware-Scalers bislang höchst unbefriedigend, was für eine schlechter  als erwartete Bildqualität bei vielen wichtigen Exklusiv- und  Multi-Plattform-Titeln sorgte. Die gute Nachricht ist, dass Microsoft  mit dem System-Update für die Xbox One vom Wochenende einen Schritt in  die richtige Richtung geht, um das Problem zu lösen._

_Das  Wichtigste zuerst: Was lief beim Pre-Patch-Scaler falsch? Nun, allen  voran wurde die Bildqualität durch den unbedachten Einsatz eines  Schärfe-Filters kompromittiert, der Kanten tatsächlich noch stärker  betonte. Auch gab es Gamma-Probleme in mehreren Spielen, was zu  unnatürlich hohen Kontrastwerten führte, die nicht gerade eine gute  Ergänzung für die künstlich erweiterten Kanten und Upscaling-Artefakte  waren. Kurz gesagt: Anstatt Titeln wie Call of Duty: Ghosts oder  Assassin's Creed 4 dabei zu helfen, sich besser gegen die auf der PS4 in  1080p laufenden Versionen zu behaupten, ließ der Scaler sie deutlich  schlechter aussehen._
_Bis zur Veröffentlichung der neuen Firmware  am Wochenende bestand die einzige Möglichkeit, den Schärfe-Filter bei  nativen 720p zu vermeiden, darin, die Auflösung der Konsole manuell an  die des Spiels anzupassen, wodurch der Fernseher oder Monitor sich um  das Skalieren kümmert. Dieser ständige Wechsel zwischen den Modi ist  aber natürlich keine Ideallösung und die meisten Leute würden es gar  nicht erst tun. Das Problem wurde dadurch auch nicht gelöst: Obwohl  Spiele wie Killer Instinct oder Call of Duty sanfter und natürlicher  erschienen als mit Upscaler, schien der erzwungene 720p-Output den  ungewünschten Filter doch nicht gänzlich zu deaktivieren. Ein genauer  Blick auf die Kanten auf Pixelebene zeigte, dass der Schärfe-Effekt  (Halos um Objekte herum) nach wie vor präsent war, nur mit geringerer  Intensität. Außerdem funktionierte dieser Trick einfach nicht mit  Spielen, die in höheren Auflösungen als 720p, aber weniger als 1080p  liefen, etwa Assassin's Creed 4 (1600x900) und auch die Titanfall-Beta  (1408x792).]_

Ich les mir das grade mal in Ruhe durch. Auf ale Fälle wäre das Berechnen in nativer Auflösung hochwertiger. Das ist doch wie umgekehrtes Downsampling, welches z.B. von 4K auf Full HD runtergerechnet insbesondere Flimmern an Kanten eliminiert - wirkt wie hochwertiges Kantenglätten, nur schärfer. Hochskalieren ist der umgekehrte Weg, Flimmern, Flimmern everywhere.

Edit: _"Es gibt also sicherlich noch Raum für Verbesserungen, aber mit der  vollständigen Entfernung des Schärfe-Filters dürften die Resultate für  die meisten Spieler erst einmal ausreichend sein. *Obwohl ein  verbessertes Scaling selten mit einem spürbaren Boost der nativen  Auflösung mithalten kann*, macht die allgemeine Qualität des Bildes doch  einen spürbaren Schritt nach vorne und ist auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn für  die Besitzer von Microsofts System._"


----------



## Rizzard (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich les mir das grade mal in Ruhe durch. Auf ale Fälle wäre das Berechnen in nativer Auflösung hochwertiger. Das ist doch wie umgekehrtes Downsampling, welches z.B. von 4K auf Full HD runtergerechnet insbesondere Flimmern an Kanten eliminiert - wirkt wie hochwertiges Kantenglätten, nur schärfer. Hochskalieren ist der umgekehrte Weg, Flimmern, Flimmern everywhere.



Und wie schon oft erwähnt, der Unterschied ist das du eigentlich nicht 60cm vor einem 55" entfernt bist, sondern 2-4m.
Da sind hochskalierte Bilder nicht mehr so tragisch.
Aber ja, ein natives Bild ist klar besser. 
Das Ergebnis eines Dev-Teams ist immer das Resultat aus Kompromissen. Und da würden imo stabile Frames schwerer wiegen als der Unterschied zwischen 900p und 1080p.


----------



## Lg3 (14. Januar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hier sogar mehr als doppelt soviel.
> World of Warcraft: Cataclysm: WoW-Erweiterung bricht Verkaufsrekord für PC-Spiele



Warlods of Draenor ist ja auch nur ein Addon und kein Vollpreistitel, bei der großen fanbase mit über 10 millionen aktiven spielern keine große Sache. Ich hatte es mir selbst auch gekauft aber noch nie gespielt, pc hat einfach den reiz verloren unbequem am Schreibtisch zu sitzen anstatt auf der Couch wie beim Konsolenspielen. Bei WoW bringt am Fernseher anschließen und Controller anschließen ja leider auch nix ^^


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Warlods of Draenor ist ja auch nur ein Addon und kein Vollpreistitel, bei der großen fanbase mit über 10 millionen aktiven spielern keine große Sache. Ich hatte es mir selbst auch gekauft aber noch nie gespielt, pc hat einfach den reiz verloren unbequem am Schreibtisch zu sitzen anstatt auf der Couch wie beim Konsolenspielen. Bei WoW bringt am Fernseher anschließen und Controller anschließen ja leider auch nix ^^



Hier mal Half Life und D3 Verkaufszahlen:

Verkaufszahlen Half - Life  + Mods:


 Half-Life 1: 9.300.000 
 Half-Life 1-Addon Opposing Force: 1.100.000 
 Half-Life 1-Addon Blue Shift: 900.000 
 Half-Life 2: 6.500.000 
 Half-Life 2: Episode One: 1.400.000 
 Half-Life 2: Orange Box: 3.000.000 
 Counter-Strike: 4.600.000 
 Counter-Strike (Xbox): 1.500.000 
 Counter-Strike: Condition Zero: 2.900.000 
 Counter-Strike: Source: 2.100.000 
Valve - Erstmals Verkaufszahlen von Half-Life 2 & Co. - News - GameStar.de - Wohlgemerkt nur die Retail - Versionen, Downloads sind nicht mal eingerechnet

Diablo 3: _PARIS, Frankreich – 23. Mai 2012 – Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. kündigte  heute an, dass in den ersten 24 Stunden nach Veröffentlichung von  Diablo® III, mehr als 3,5 Millionen Kopien verkauft wurden. Dies stellt  den neuen, historischen Rekord des sich am schnellsten verkaufenden  PC-Spiels dar*.

_Und ich betone es nochmal, der PC ist ein Langzeitseller. Es ist absolut irrelevant, wieviel sich in den ersten 24 Stunden verkauft - wichtig sind die Gesamteinnahmen. Sowas als Beispiel für Konsolenbeliebtheit hinzustellen ist armselig. Google doch mal nach was andere bekannte PC - Exklusives wie z.B. im F2P Sektor World of Tanks und War Thunder mittlerweile so eingenommen haben. Ich nehem jetzt absichtlich nicht DOTA oder MMO's her, da weiß man eh was für Berge damit erwirtschaftet werden.
Da können die Konsolen einpacken und heimgehen.

PC Gaming, happily dying since 1985


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Januar 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Warlods of Draenor ist ja auch nur ein Addon und kein Vollpreistitel, bei der großen fanbase mit über 10 millionen aktiven spielern keine große Sache. Ich hatte es mir selbst auch gekauft aber noch nie gespielt, pc hat einfach den reiz verloren unbequem am Schreibtisch zu sitzen anstatt auf der Couch wie beim Konsolenspielen. Bei WoW bringt am Fernseher anschließen und Controller anschließen ja leider auch nix ^^


Er hat ja auch geschrieben zeig mir nur einen Titel.

Umso krasser ist es doch dass das ein Add on schafft.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Hier mal Half Life und D3 Verkaufszahlen:
> 
> Verkaufszahlen Half - Life  + Mods:
> 
> ...



Warum sollen sie einpacken, hier mal eine Miniliste von Verkaufszahlen diverser Spielserien (multiplattform), unter den Top 3 sind GTA, Pokemon und Mario.
Der einzige PC-relevante Achtungserfolg ist die Sims auf Platz 4.
Die erfolgreichsten Games aller Zeiten


----------



## Rizzard (14. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der einzige PC-relevante Achtungserfolg ist die Sims auf Platz 4.
> Die erfolgreichsten Games aller Zeiten



Laut Link Platz 6.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2015)

Upps...

Die Zahlen decken sich übrigens auch mit Giga-Games, wobei dort noch eine größere Auswahl vorherrscht, und die franchises zum Teil anders geteilt werden.
Die 52 meist verkauften Spiele und Franchises aller Zeiten: Von 20 bis 100 Mio - Bild 1 - Bilderserie - GIGA


----------



## Lg3 (14. Januar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun? Er hat geschrieben zeig mir nur einen Titel.
> 
> Umso krasser ist es doch dass das ein Add on schafft.



Nö seh ich nicht so, es kostet weniger also verkauft es sich schneller.

 BTW Konsolen werden halt selbst von den Entwicklern bevorzugt sieht man ja an massenhaft schlechten PC Umsetzungen. Dann kommen noch die ganzen Konsolen exklusiven Spiele, irgendwann hat man als PC Spieler halt genug davon immer als Spieler zweiter klasse leben zu müssen! Für mich hatte GTA V das fass zum überlaufen gebracht, als es am Anfang hieß es würde nicht für PC erscheinen wurde mir klar langsam wird es zeit sich ne Konsole anzuschaffen ^^

Jetzt hab ich ne Konsole für die ganzen Exklusiven Spiele und kann immer GTA V und Destiny spielen, falls jemals wieder ein interessantes Spiel exclusiv für den PC erscheint (was ich irgendwie bezweifle) hab ich ja noch meinen PC auch wenn ich mit meinem I5 2500k und der Amd 270x dann nicht mehr ganz auf den neusten stand bin


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum sollen sie einpacken, hier mal eine Miniliste von Verkaufszahlen diverser Spielserien (multiplattform), unter den Top 3 sind GTA, Pokemon und Mario.
> Der einzige PC-relevante Achtungserfolg ist die Sims auf Platz 4.
> Die erfolgreichsten Games aller Zeiten



Nehmen wir diese schöne Statistik mal auseinander.

Erstens werden hier alle Spiele z.B. unter der Serie "Donkey Kong" zusammengezählt und in einen Topf geschmissen - sowohl über alle Plattformen hinweg, als auch über dem gesamten Zeitraum seit Erscheinen des ersten Spiels. Klar dass da Einiges zusammenkommt. 

Zweitens sind mehrere Titel Multiplattform, darunter Fifa, Madden gabs ganz früher auch mal auf dem PC, Final Fantasy hat auch genug PC - Ableger, GTA ebenfalls. Ein Teil von diesen Verkäufen kommt auch dem PC zugute.

Drittens ist es ohnehin kein Geheimnis dass jedes Jahr ein neues Fifa und Madden erscheinen. Das als Beispiel aufzuführen, ist redundant, solche Spiele sind einer der Pfeiler der Konsolen, genauso wie es auf dem PC MMO's sind. Die monatlichen Beiträge der MMO's sowie etwaige Mikrotransaktionen blasen Konsoleneinnahmen aus dem Wasser - denn diese sind genauso wie die Verkaufspreise den Gesamteinnahmen hinzuzurechnen.

Dass Mario auf Platz eins ist, verwundert mich nicht, den gibts schon seit über 30 Jahren. Ist halt Nintendos Vorzeigefigur, allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen dass die ganzen Mariospiele auch nur Aufgüsse sind, mit denen sich gut Geld machen lässt wegen der Fans. Ich hab selber mal Mario 64 gespielt und neulich mal ein aktuelles Mario auf der WII U gesehen, das ist im Prinzip das gleiche, mit Detailänderungen im Gameplay. Ist für mich das CoD von Nintendo

Diese Statistik sagt für mich nur aus dass da zum teil sehr alte Spielemarken vertreten sind, die über die Zeit enorme Geldmengen erwirtschaftet haben und die dazu sehr bekannt sind. News at 11. Interessanter zu wissen wäre aber, ob diese Franchises auch heute noch so viel abwerfen. Warte mal 10 Jahre ab und dann können wir mal analysieren was unter anderem Minecraft, WoW, Diablo, Star Citizen, evtl Half Life 3 und was da noch so kommt, eingenommen haben.

Die Zeiten ändern sich. Was früher gut was, muss heute nicht zwangsläufig gut sein. Nintendo spielt beispielsweise hierzulande im Vergleich zu PS 4 und Xbone eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Dann ist es auch so dass in Japan extrem viel auf Konsolen und mobilen Geräten gespielt wird und in Russland und China überwiegend auf dem PC - und aus diesen Ländern gibts nicht viele Statistiken. Alles ist im Wandel. Abwarten wies in 10 Jahren aussieht, ich jedenfalls sehe die Konsolen dem PC nicht den Rang ablaufen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

den Konsolen wird ja oft vorgeworfen,dass sie zu leistungssschwach sind und ihre Spiele schlecht aussehen
aber auf dem Pc sind doch grade die beliebtesten Titel Spiele,die wenig fressen ,das zeigt doch,dass es überhaupt keine starke Hardware braucht
der PC hat bei diesen Spielen auch einen ganz anderen Fokus -also andere Genres sowie primär MP Spiele 

ich bleibe dabei auch wenn es keine Konsolen gebe,würde es keinen Unterschied an der Gesamtsituation machen 
im Gegenteil Gaming wäre wohl nie so gross geworden,aber das ist halt alles hätte,wäre,könnte ^^
es gab auch genug Spieleperlen auf den Konsolen,man muss nur was mit bestimmten Genres was anfangen können


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Die beliebtesten Spiele sind die, die auf jeder Officegurke laufen, wie LoL. Dafür reichte eine 100€-GPU für maximale Einstellungen und 60FPS durchgehend. 
Das liegt aber nicht daran das die Spiele schlecht sind. Die Entwickler wollen das so, sie setzen also nicht auf geile Grafik die verdammt viel Leistung braucht (hi@Crytek) sondern auf minimale Anforderungen damit jeder das Spiel zocken kann, der nen Laptop mit dedizierter GPU hat (auch älter geht) oder einen üblichen Aldi-PC usw. 

Der PC ist aber auch DIE Plattform wo die neusten Technologien und die beste Grafik zu sehen sind, Konsolen sorgen schon lange nicht mehr für den Fortschritt in der Abteilung, da regiert der PC alleine. Natürlich gibt es gute Spiele auf allen Plattformen, auch auf steinalten Konsolen und mobilen Geräten. Wenn man sie denn mag. 
Ändert nix an der Tatsache das der PC (wenn er entsprechend schnell ist), bei Spielen die beste Performance UND die beste Grafik bieten kann. Dazu gibt es Spiele die nur auf dem PC funktionieren - nicht weil sie exclusiv sind sondern weil sie Tastatur & Maus erfordern (ja, es gibt Adapter, die mehr schlecht als recht funzen, nutzt keiner). 
Dazu kommt noch e-Sports, was praktisch durchgehend über den PC ausgeführt wird, das einzige was irgendwie noch halbwegs auf Konsolen mithalten kann, ist die Fighting-Abteilung. 

Wo aber früher die Konsolen besser oder gleichwertig zum PC waren, sind sie es heute nicht mehr. Der PC hat sich deutlich weiter entwickelt und bietet weit mehr Leistung, günstigere Spiele, besseren Multiplayer und ganz nebenbei kann man den PC auch für alles andere nutzen - vom Musik machen bis hin zu Steuererklärung schreiben. Warum sollte man sich also nen haufen Geräte zulegen, wenn 1 gutes Gerät, passend optimiert, alles übernimmt?


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> den Konsolen wird ja oft vorgeworfen,dass sie zu leistungssschwach sind und ihre Spiele schlecht aussehen
> aber auf dem Pc sind doch grade die beliebtesten Titel Spiele,die wenig fressen ,das zeigt doch,dass es überhaupt keine starke Hardware braucht



Das ist alles zu vage, genauso gut könnte ich fragen: Wozu dann eine neue Konsole entwickeln? Wieso kaufen sich viel mehr Leute eine PS4 als Xbox, wenn man weiß dass die PS 4 mehr Leistung bietet? Warum werden Spiele auf Konsole krampfhaft darauf getrimmt in 1080p mit 30 FPS zu laufen und dies wird oft als Werbung eingesetzt? Wieso gibt es Fanboykriege beider Konsolen, welche denn nun besser sei?
Warum werden Nintendokonsolen in DE weniger gekauft als Xbox und PS? Nur wegen der Titel? Oder hat doch auch die Leistung was damit zu tun?


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das ist alles zu vage, genauso gut könnte ich fragen: Wozu dann eine neue Konsole entwickeln? Wieso kaufen sich viel mehr Leute eine PS4 als Xbox, wenn man weiß dass die PS 4 mehr Leistung bietet? Warum werden Spiele auf Konsole krampfhaft darauf getrimmt in 1080p mit 30 FPS zu laufen und dies wird oft als Werbung eingesetzt? Wieso gibt es Fanboykriege beider Konsolen, welche denn nun besser sei?
> Warum werden Nintendokonsolen in DE weniger gekauft als Xbox und PS? Nur wegen der Titel? Oder hat doch auch die Leistung was damit zu tun?



das sind jetzt viel Frage,also 
1.Man entwickelt halt Konsolen um sie zu verkaufen - irgendwann will jeder Mensch was Neues/Besseres,allerdings auch zu einem akzeptablen Preis sowie auch einen gewissen Mehrwert 
2.Kurz MS hats einfach verbockt (E3 2013 ,Kinect Zwang,500€ Startpreis,Always On) während Sony einfach durch geschicktes Marketing dominiert
Ich denke die Mehrleistung ist lediglich das Sahnehäubchen oben,denn seien wir ehrlich der Ottonormalkunde kann wenig bis nichts mit den Leistungswerten anfangen
Zudem verkauft sich die One ja nicht schlecht
3.Weil Entwickler mittlerweile nur noch mit dem Kram werben,und das ist eine Entwicklung,die ich traurig finde ,aber was solls 
4.Die gab es schon immer,auch schon damals zB als Ps1 gegen N64 stand
Fanboykriege gibts auch sonst überall zb Samsung vs Apple,Marvel vs DC,Ketchup vs Mayo - im Grunde ist dieser Thread doch auch nichts anderes mehr
Es ist halt menschlich,seine eigenen Kauf/Entscheidung rechtzufertigen
5.Weil Nintendo das mit der WiiU Marketing mäßig anfangs verbockt hat,keine starken Exklusives und Multiplattformtitel fehlten auch - letzteres finde ich aber nicht schlimm persönlich,außerdem haben anscheinend viele nicht realisiert ,dass die WiiU der wirkliche Nachfolger der Wii ist 

Also nochmal ich glaube nicht,dass es immer nur mit der Leistung zu tun hat,und selbst wenn,heisst es nicht,dass die Leute immer und jederzeit bereit sind Geld in die aktuellste Technik zu investieren
Daher auch meine Aussage,es macht an der aktuellen Situation keinen Unterschied,ob es Konsolen nun gibt oder nicht 

@ Cryon das bestreite ich ja nicht,aber es interessiert die meisten nunmal nicht oder es ist ihnen schlicht nicht wert
Günstigere Spiele? Konsolen kann man auch sparen und selbst wenn,die meisten Leute begnügen sich mit viel weniger Spielen
Multimedia? Die meisten haben eh einen Laptop/Tablet oder alten OfficePc ,ist nicht stark aber reicht vielen aus zum Spielen,Surfen usw
Hier setzen auch einige den Pc mit einem GamingPc gleich,aber es gibt nicht den PC


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich denke dass das Einzige das dem PC zur totalen Marktmacht fehlt, sind einfach fertig vorkonfigurierte PC's, die a) relativ günstig,  b) im Mini ITX - Format gibt, c) gut aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten aufweisen und d) einfach zu bedienen sind.

Da ist die Industrie aber auch selbst schuld. Wenn man sich einen Komplettrechner holt, wird meist mit hohen CPU Takten geworben, aber meist an der Grafikkarte und an anderen Teilen gespart. Dabei ist es ohne weiteres möglich ein solches System für ~ 500€ zu designen, welches einer Konsole deutlich überlegen wäre. Wie Steam Machines es hätten werden sollen. Aber man will halt sparen und möglichst viel Geld verdienen. 

Wäre da nicht eine langfristige Strategie besser, also eine Gamingmarke zu etablieren, die ausnahmsweise mal gescheite vorkonfigurierte Rechner anbietet, nicht so überteuert wie Alienware z.B.? Wenn ein gutes Image erstmal da ist, bleibt das auch eine Weile. Ich frag mich warum die Steam Machines nichts geworden sind. Wahrscheinlich Redundanz, weil man mit ein wenig Selbstinitiative ein solches System zusammenstellen kann und weil der Markt einfach schon gesättigt ist? Wer schon eine Konsole hat wird sich wohl nicht noch eine Steam Machine hinstellen.

Naja. Ich erwarte eine Verschmelzung von Konsole und PC bis zur nächsten Gen. Ein einheitliches Betriebssystem und Architektur für alle Geräte und man muss sich nicht mehr über schlechte Ports ärgern. Der 4K Trend und Oculus Rift werden den Konsolen mit der Zeit zusetzen. Außerdem müssen die Konsolen ja mit etwas werben um Interesse beibehalten zu können. So wie die NextGen als PC - Killer beworben wurde. (Stichwort Leistung - und dann hat man auf der Messe Grafikdemos mit PC's hinter den Ständen abgespielt)
 Wenn das neue Windows was wird, gehören auch Bedienprobleme immer mehr der Vergangenheit an (ich habe seit Win 7 schon keine mehr). Wenn dann noch günstige und gute Fertigrechner zu holen gibt, haben sich die letzten kargen Argumente pro Konsole in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2015)

"Jetzt, wo wir durch 3Dfx-Karten und Glide, günstig jeden PC auf der Welt, zur Spiele-Maschiene machen können, haben die Konsolen keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr....."


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch günstige und gute Fertigrechner zu holen gibt, haben sich die letzten kargen Argumente pro Konsole in Luft aufgelöst.


Nein. Der durchschnittliche Otto bräuchte 24/7 jemanden wie uns, der ihm beim PC alles erklärt und alles einstellt. Die meisten wissen ja nichtmal wie man eine Mod installiert oder den Energiesparmodus umstellt. Ein PC ist eben grundsätzlich komplizierter als eine Konsole. Nur weil DU dich gut auskennst und alles beherrschst, tun das die anderen nicht auch. 

Ein Auto-Mechaniker lacht auch über dich, weil du dein Auto immer in die Werkstatt bringst und es nicht selber reparierst. Also bist du in dem Sinne genauso ein "N00b" wie alle Konsoleros da draußen, nur in einem anderen Gebiet. Leider scheinst du das nicht zu verstehen, denn es versuchen dir mittlerweile 3-4 Leute seit Monaten zu erklären...


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

Ja - jetzt noch. In spätestens 10 Jahren wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Wenn ich bedenke wie oft es bei Win 98 Probleme gab und wie wenig es ab Win 7 gibt - ich sitze immer noch auf meiner Erstinstallation anno 2012 und alles funktioniert tutti - dann kann man eine Prognose aufstellen.
Die Leute lernen dazu. 
Microsoft wird alle Betriebssysteme in ein Windows zusammenfÃ¼hren
Da, Windows will ein einheitliches Betriebssystem für PC und Xbox. Wozu dann überhaupt noch Geräte separat behandeln?
@ Aloha: Das Problem war damals neben der Hardware noch die Software, da musste man tatsächlich rumfrickeln. Genau das wird jetzt aber angegangen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Naja. Ich erwarte eine Verschmelzung von Konsole und PC bis zur nächsten Gen.



Ja und dann hast du was davon ?



McRoll schrieb:


> Der 4K Trend und Oculus Rift werden den Konsolen mit der Zeit zusetzen. Außerdem müssen die Konsolen ja mit etwas werben um Interesse beibehalten zu können.



Und du meinst MS,Sony und Nintendo sehen dann einfach zu ? alles klar
Ansonsten FHD war schon um 2010 in aller Munde,der Ps3/Wii/Xbox hat es keinen Abbruch getan ,nicht mal in Japan wo FHD schon Standard war
Und was OR betrifft,i, Grunde profitieren am meisten davon nur Spiele,wo man auch wirklich drin "sitzt" und/bzw aus der Egoperspektive steuert
Bis aber OR bei den Ottonormalkunden da ist,könnte schon die nächste KonsolenGen anstehen 

OR generell wird aber aufjedenfall interessant sein,nicht nur fürs Gaming



McRoll schrieb:


> So wie die NextGen als PC - Killer beworben wurde. (Stichwort Leistung - und dann hat man auf der Messe Grafikdemos mit PC's hinter den Ständen abgespielt)



Ehrlich gesagt ist das ziemlicher Mist,zeige mir diese Werbekampagnen ,wo man vom PC Killer sprach,es gibt paar Bwler und paar Fanatiker,aber auf die gibts du ja bekanntlich nicht viel,hier aber anscheinend doch 
Ansonsten solange das Endprodukt der Demo entspricht,ist das den meisten egal



McRoll schrieb:


> haben sich die letzten kargen Argumente pro Konsole in Luft aufgelöst.



ok.
anscheinend willst du immernoch nicht verstehen,dass es keinen signifikanten Unterschied, ob es sie nun gibt oder nicht
Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe

ps: zu den Fertigrechnern - ah Mediamarkt und Co ändern bald ihre Verkaufsstrategie? na dann


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. Januar 2015)

> Nein. Der durchschnittliche Otto bräuchte 24/7 jemanden wie uns, der ihm beim PC alles erklärt und alles einstellt. Die meisten wissen ja nichtmal wie man eine Mod installiert oder den Energiesparmodus umstellt. Ein PC ist eben grundsätzlich komplizierter als eine Konsole. Nur weil DU dich gut auskennst und alles beherrschst, tun das die anderen nicht auch.


Das ist eines der generellsten Probleme des PC's. Das liegt aber nicht am PC selbst, sondern eben am Betriebssystem bzw. an der gesamten Softwareindustrie. Ein Ubuntu zum Beispiel bietet Softwaresammelstellen (Repositories) an, die alle über das Softwarecenter zusammengefasst werden. Ein Nutzer kann darüber sich benötigte Anwendungen suchen und auch direkt installieren. Bei Windows hat man für nahezu jede Software einen Installer, die es zudem auch in den verschiedensten Varianten von MS, Nullsoft und Co. gibt. Jeder Installer setzt ein gewisses Grundverständnis voraus, welche Informationen man ihm mitgibt und welche besser nicht. Da ist die erste schwere Fehleranfälligkeit.

Die 2. Fehlerquelle sind die verfügbaren Einstellungen. Jeder Nutzer kann von vornherein als Pseudo-Admin nahezu alle Einstellungen am System ändern. Zwischen dem Nutzer und dem Chaos liegt oftmals nur noch ein UAC-Prompt und schon ist die Katastrophe perfekt. Da lobe ich mir die Einstellungen über die Charms bei Windows 8 bzw. Windows Phone 8. Die Einstellungen sind zwar umfangreich, aber trotzdem nur das nötigste. Mir und den meisten anderen hier im Forum nützen die Einstellungen dort meist nichts. Aber für den 0815 Durchschnittsnutzer reicht das allemal.

Und zu guter letzt ist natürlich auch die Oberfläche wichtig. Der 0815-Nutzer sollte alles schnell erreichen können und was er nicht erreichen soll muss irgendwo in die letzte Ecke. Das System muss sich dann natürlich auch mit den verschiedensten Eingabegeräten steuern lassen.

Aber so wie die Software momentan aufgebaut ist kann ich verstehen, warum viele lieber zu einer Konsole greifen. Anschalten, Disk rein und losdaddeln .... sobald alle Updates oder sogar Day-1 Patches drauf sind


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja und dann hast du was davon ?


Wegfall schlechter Ports, Vereinheitlichung der Systeme = geringere Entwicklungskosten = mehr Risikofreude z.B. beim Ausprobieren neuer Spiekonzepte. 


> Und du meinst MS,Sony und Nintendo sehen dann einfach zu ? alles klar


Was sollen die denn sonst machen außer leistungsfähigere Hardware anzubieten? Irgenwelche ominösen Fantasie - Allheil - Optimierungen, die technisch nicht machbar sind?
Wenn sie leistungsfähigere Neuauflagen von den Konsolen anbieten, dann ist ja alles gut, ich freu mich dann auch.


> Ehrlich gesagt ist das ziemlicher Mist,zeige mir diese Werbekampagnen ,wo man vom PC Killer sprach,es gibt paar Bwler und paar Fanatiker,aber auf die gibts du ja bekanntlich nicht viel,hier aber anscheinend doch
> Ansonsten solange das Endprodukt der Demo entspricht,ist das den meisten egal


Das kann ich nicht in ein paar Minuten zusammengooglen, weil du da ausgewählte Stichwörter und Zitate benutzen musst, die ich nicht mal eben parat hab. Mach das selber, ich hab für heut schon genug Aufwand mit Quellensuche betrieben. Auf Reddit gibts genug davon.
Und die Produkte entsprechen eben nicht dem Gezeigten, immer wieder kommt hier Watch Dogs ins Spiel. Auch hier gilt, ich werd mich nicht wieder hinsetzen und alles zusammensuchen, ich glaube einige Dutzend Seiten zurück haben wir uns schonmal darüber unterhalten, da steht das dann auch.


> ok.
> anscheinend willst du immernoch nicht verstehen,dass es keinen signifikanten Unterschied, ob es sie nun gibt oder nicht
> Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe


Alles auf Gamepad zugeschnitten mit allen daraus folgenden Einschränkungen des Gameplays, Schlauchlevels aufgrund fehlender Hardwarepower, Ladezeiten, Geflimmer wegen niedriger Auflösung, stumpfe Quicktimeevents die auf Konsolen sich zum Mainstream etabliert haben, Wegfall kompletter Genres, Einheitsbrei, jährliche Neuaufgüsse von immer wieder demselben Zeug, das alles sind für dich keine signifikanten Unterschiede? Ok....


> ps: zu den Fertigrechnern - ah Mediamarkt und Co ändern bald ihre Verkaufsstrategie? na dann


Unwahrscheinlich, aber man kann nie wissen.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Alles auf Gamepad zugeschnitten mit allen daraus folgenden Einschränkungen des Gameplays, Schlauchlevels aufgrund fehlender Hardwarepower, Ladezeiten, Geflimmer wegen niedriger Auflösung, stumpfe Quicktimeevents die auf Konsolen sich zum Mainstream etabliert haben, Wegfall kompletter Genres, Einheitsbrei, jährliche Neuaufgüsse von immer wieder demselben Zeug


Graturliere, du hast gerade perfekt das PC-Lineup von 2014 beschrieben. 
Außerdem fehlt deine geforderte Hardware-Power nicht nur bei den Konsolen, sondern auch bei ~90% aller Rechner weltweit.
High-End besitzen weniger als 2% weltweit, weil es ihnen das nicht wert ist.

Am PC gibt es überhaupt keine technischen Grenzen - warum erscheint da nicht jeden Monat ein SUPER-ÜBER-GAME was jedes Konsolenspiel wegbläst? Welchen Mehrwert bringt einem ein Gaming-PC AUßER höherer Auflösung und mehr AA? ALLE deine genannten Dinge haben absolut gar nichts mit Konsolen zu tun, sondern damit dass der Großteil der Leute keine komplexen Spiele haben will, wo man ein Buch als Beschreibung lesen muss, um mal loslegen zu können.

*Die Entwicklungskosten der Spiele verhindern das, nicht die Konsolen!*

Du beschuldigst hier seit Monaten die Konsolen für etwas, für dass sie nichts können, und sitzt auf zu hohem Ross, um das mal einzusehen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Das liegt aber am Kunden, nicht woanders. Es gibt sehr geile, komplexe Spiele, die es aber nicht nach oben schaffen und vor sich hin dümpeln. Weil sie einfach hart sind und nicht Einsteigerfreundlich. 
Da sind Shooter einfacher, hier haste ne Knarre, baller um alles was rot markiert ist. 
Und dem PC sind sehr wohl Grenzen gesetzt. Und zwar a) die Leistung, man kann natürlich ein Game machen was 4790K mit der GTX 980 als Mindestanforderungen hat, wird sich aber schlecht verkaufen da es nicht so viele Leute gibt die mit dieser Hardware oder deutlich stärker ausgestattet sind. b) der Markt - da kommt was, was auch gefragt ist. Gewisse Genres gehen unter, sie sterben nicht aber da fehlt das Geld und auch das Interesse, was geniales zu entwickeln. Und c) früher hat man bei den Spielen das Hirn einschalten müssen, es gab für diverse nicht gerade einfache Spiele weder Anleitungen noch Tricks & Tipps im Netz. Da hat man halt rumprobiert, und wenn man ne Woche an einer Stelle gesessen ist. Das kann man heutzutage KEINEM mehr verkaufen. Die meisten Spiele, selbst die knallharten, sind in wenigen Spielstunden durch. Lords of the Fallen hab ich in 17h durchgezogen, ohne mir was im Netz darüber zu suchen. Vergleiche ich das mit dem alten Fallout, ist das ein gewaltiger Unterschied, wieviel Spiel man tatsächlich kriegt, bevor man alles gesehen hat. 

Trotzdem ist der PC die deutlich bessere Plattform. Hier kann man alles zocken, Controller funktionieren genau so gut wie auf Konsolen (umgekehrt aber nicht), es gibt einige einzigartige Spiele die auf der Konsole so nicht umsetzbar sind (und bleiben es auch) und dazu kommt der niedrige Preis für die Spiele. DLC & Mikrotransaktionen sorgen aber dafür, das man die Spieleentwickler aber unterstützen kann, wenn man will und das Spiel wirklich zockt. Nicht vorher bezahlen, sondern mittendrin wenn man es will. 

Und Schlauchlevel&co sind ja meist bei den Multiplattform-Titeln vorhanden, das ist ja das Problem. Die machen es für die Konsolen, weil die es sonst nicht packen.

Und wie sollen die Entwicklungskosten dies verhindern, wenn die besagten Kosten explodiert sind in den letzten 10 Jahren?
So viele so teure Spiele gab es noch nie, trotzdem sind viele davon Rotz oder langweilig nach wenigen Spielstunden.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der PC die deutlich bessere Plattform.


Wenn der PC die deutlich bessere Plattform wäre (objektiv), dann wären die Verkaufszahlen genau andersrum als sie tatsächlich sind.
Ein GTA 5 wird am PC nichtmal auf 5 Millionen kommen, das ist weniger als auf EINER Last-Gen-Konsole PS3 oder Xbox 360.

Ein PC ist als ein _*Arbeits*_gerät objektiv besser, aber nicht als Spielegerät.
Es gibt beim PC einfach zu viele Hürden, und er ist schlicht nicht einsteigerfreundlich genug, aber das werden manche hier nie einsehen.

Ein PC kann NIEMALS besser für jemanden sein, der gerne ohne Probleme mit Freunden auf der Couch zockt, und nicht rumfriemeln will an Software+Hardware.

Deshalb ist so eine Aussage *subjektiv*, aber nicht wahr und nicht richtig.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Wenn der PC die deutlich bessere Plattform wäre (objektiv), dann wären die Verkaufszahlen genau andersrum als sie tatsächlich sind.
> Ein GTA 5 wird am PC nichtmal auf 5 Millionen kommen, das ist weniger als auf EINER Last-Gen-Konsole PS3 oder Xbox 360.
> 
> Ein PC ist als ein _*Arbeits*_gerät objektiv besser, aber nicht als Spielegerät.
> ...



Ganz einfach, ich will keine einfache Kiste. 
Ich bin zum bastler geworden über die Jahre. Mit ner Konsole hätte ich nix zu tun, ausser vll das OS mal umgraben oder das Teil aufschrauben und die Thermopaste wechseln. 
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wenn man seit 18 Jahren mit dem PC lebt und ihn liebt, in allen Formen und ALLES selbst macht, will man keine Konsole. 
Für die, die nur einen Knopf drücken wollen und sich dann mit einem Controller auf die Couch packen - ist eine Konsole aktuell besser, da der PC NICHT dafür gedacht ist.
Man kann ein eingeschränktes OS entwickeln, alles auf Spiele & Multimedia optimieren, stabile Treiber draufpacken und es als Konsolenkiller vermarkten, aber das kommt (noch) nicht an.
Es gibt aber extrem viele kleine Kisten auf dem Markt, die entweder günstig und schwach sind (Intel NUC, Gigabyte Brix, die leiden an Temperaturproblemen was ihre Leistung verhindert) oder kleine Gehäuse vollgestopft mit fetter Hardware, dann aber zu astronomischen Preisen, wo man selbst den PC mit denselben Daten für 40% weniger aufbauen kann, der auch noch Raum für OC bietet. 

Und es ist nicht nur das arbeiten. Auch das Gamestreaming. Videos mein ich, nicht die Spiele zu mir streamen. Das geht nur mit einem PC wirklich gut, selbst die streamer die auf Konsolen spielen, greifen das HDMI-Signal ab und lassen den PC streamen. 

Dazu bin ich vom guten Klang überzeugt und arbeite auch damit. Und Konsolen bieten da NICHTS ausser die Möglichkeit, ein grottiges Plastikheadset anzuschließen, so ein Teil was man nach 12 Monaten in den Müll tragen muss obwohl das gerne mal 200€ kostet. Will man guten Sound, MUSS man den PC nutzen oder HiFi einzeln aufbauen. Eine Konsole hat in so einem Setup nicht viel zu suchen. 

Ich hab ja nix gegen die Teile allgemein, aber das was aktuell auf dem Markt ist, ist zu schwach, bietet zu wenig professionelle Features &  Möglichkeiten und taugt für mich höchstens als Ersatz für den BluRay-Player im Wohnzimmer. 

Natürlich ist das auch eine subjektive Meinung, jeder denkt da anders darüber. Ich unterstütze aber auch den PCMasterRace und verweigere alles was Konsolen angeht solange sie Elektroschrott produzieren. Aber auch ich habe gesündigt und mir den Microsoft-Controller für den PC gekauft. Der staubt zwar ein, aber der ist an sich gut gelungen und tut was er soll.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Schlauchlevel&co sind ja meist bei den Multiplattform-Titeln vorhanden, das ist ja das Problem. Die machen es für die Konsolen, weil die es sonst nicht packen.


 Was für ein Blödsinn ist das denn bitte? Es gab schon auf _*16-Bit-Konsolen*_ (SNES, Mega Drive) riesige Spielwelten (Openworld - Secret of Mana, Terranigma, Soleil, Landstalker, Zelda III uvm.) ohne Schlauchlevel. Es gab auf PS3 und Xbox 360 sehr gute Openworld-Spiele wie Dragon Age Origins, Red Dead Redemption (exklusiv!) uvm. Auf der Dreamcast damals gab es eines der besten und beliebtesten MMOs seiner Zeit - Phantasy Star Online. Und das war konsolenexklusiv!!

Und du willst uns jetzt hier erklären die Konsolen wären zu schwach für Openworld?? 
Open World kann man selbst auf Smartphones machen wenn man will!

Hier sollten viele PC-Spieler mal von ihrem hohen Ross runterkommen, und sich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen, denn der Blödsinn der hier verbreitet wird ist teils haarsträubend.

P.S.: Wenn DU ein Bastler sein willst, dann ist das doch ok!? Aber rede nicht davon dass es für JEDEN das beste ist, und versuch anderen deine Meinung reinzudrücken!


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2015)

Übrigens sind die Open-World Titel auf die ich mich 2015 am meisten freue, Konsolen-exklusiv.
Das neue Xenoblade (Video) und das neue Zelda für die WiiU.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Ganz einfach, wer was gutes haben will, muss sich damit auseinandersetzen. Man muss kein Bastler sein um einen PC zu betreiben, aber so ahnungslos wie bei einer Konsole zu sein geht nicht - man muss sich mit dem OS, mit der dazugehörigen Software, Hardware usw ein wenig beschäftigen damit man nicht bei jedem kleinen Problem wie der letzte Depp rumsteht. Als Bastler spart man aber Geld, hat besser optimierte und abgestimmte Hardware & Software und kann sich richtig reinknien und was geiles machen. 

Und was OpenWorld angeht - man kann es machen. Aber dabei die gute Grafik behalten - wie soll das gehen wenn die Konsole das nicht mal mit Schlauchlevel auf durchgehend 30FPS packt?
Entwickler können nicht zaubern. Wenn du die Grafik aus der Dota2 nimmst, kannste damit auch OpenWorld machen und das wird auf den aktuellen Konsolen mit 60FPS laufen. Weil die Anforderungen einfach mickrig sind. Das aber als vollwertiges Spiel jetzt zu verkaufen wird kaum gehen, der Kunde will Grafik und zwar wenns geht, photorealistisch.  Dazu kommt Physik usw, OpenWorld darf nicht leer sein, trotz der Größe. Viele verschiedene Objekte, gerade mit großer Sichtweite kombiniert, bringen die Hardware an ihre Grenzen. Kommt dazu noch eine schlechte Optimierung (muss man heutzutage davon ausgehen, die Spiele kommen unfertig auf den Markt!), hat man eine Diashow. 
Gerade deswegen unterstütze ich Entwickler wie CryTek, die wissen wie man es ordentlich macht und die Hardware so richtig treten kann. Open World mit der Engine und Sichtweite über 1km geht aber nicht, zumindest nicht mit 1 GPU und nur 4GB VRAM. Die Konsolen packen das sowieso nicht.

P.S. ich bin auch froh solche Projekte wie Eliteangerous & Star Citizen aufm PC zu sehen. Gerade Star Citizen wird dem Konsolenmarkt zeigen wie es gemacht wird. Erfordert aber auch entsprechende Hardware die 3-4x so viel kosten kann wie die Konsole.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

Zelda WiiU werde ich mir auch im Bundle mit der WiiU holen, nicht wegen der Grafik, sondern einfach weil Nintendo eine extrem hohe Qualität hat bei ihren Spielen und Zelda sowieso legendär ist, Ocarina of Time ist meiner Meinung nach bis heute das beste Spiel welches existiert, seiner Zeit um Längen voraus, und auch das neue Zelda sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, und Majors Mask wird sowieso für den 3DS geholt.
Nintendo Spiele würde ich auch auf dem PC in 4K/60 Frames und allerlei Grafikeffekten nicht spielen, Nintendo Spiele machen auf der jeweiligen Konsole/Handheld einfach am meisten Spaß weil sie das beste Spielgefühl vermitteln, daher finde ich es immer wieder traurig wenn irgendwelche Leute Pokemon auf dem PC oder Smartphone per Emulation spielen, sowas macht meiner Meinung nach nur auf der Nintendo Plattform Spaß!


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was OpenWorld angeht - man kann es machen. Aber dabei die gute Grafik behalten - wie soll das gehen wenn die Konsole das nicht mal mit Schlauchlevel auf durchgehend 30FPS packt?


Ich habe eine interessante Neuerung für dich: Infamous Second Son ist das bis dato schönste Open World Spiel, und läuft auf der PS4 in 1080p, und durchschn. 50fps.

Wenn ein Schlauchspiel keine konst. 30fps schafft, dann hat das NUR mit dem Entwickler und der Programmierung zu tun, aber rein gar nichts mit der Konsole und der Hardware.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und all das ist Open World mit ~50fps


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich habe eine interessante Neuerung für dich: Infamous Second Son ist das bis dato schönste Open World Spiel, und läuft auf der PS4 in 1080p, und durchschn. 50fps.
> 
> Wenn ein Schlauchspiel keine konst. 30fps schafft, dann hat das NUR mit dem Entwickler und der Programmierung zu tun, aber rein gar nichts mit der Konsole und der Hardware.



Naja also von 50 Frames im Schnitt ist es ja weit entfernt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwWCyH2HfEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ingame meist nur knapp über 30.
Es ist definitiv ein schönes Spiel, ich habe das DLC selber probieren können, aber das Schönste nicht, es gibt aktuell sehr viele schöne Open World Spiele auf dem Markt, das Schönste ist wohl Assassin's Creed:Unity, auch auch Watch Dogs, GTAV, Far Cry 4, Skyrim gemoddet usw. sind wirklich sehr schön.

Am Schönsten finde ich sogar The Vanishing of Ethan Carter welches im Grunde ja auch Open World ist.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Ok, average 50. Wie siehts mit min. FPS aus?

Ich will da festgenagelte 60 minimal sehen. Und kommt mir nicht mit "braucht man net, sieht keiner" - sieht man schon und das darf man wohl erwarten.

Ausserdem bewegen wir und schon lange in höheren Bereiche, zwischen 1440p & 4K und bis zu 144Hz. Das sollen die Konsolen auch bedienen können. Ist vll zu viel des guten verlangt, aber eine Konsole hat für mich mit dem PC mitzuhalten bei Spielen, GERADE weil sie primär für Spiele entwickelt wird und es nicht wie beim PC nur eine von vielen möglichen Aufgaben ist und nicht nur darauf optimiert wird. 

Sieht für mich gut aus, aber nicht überwältigend. Diese Grafik hab ich auch beim ersten Crysis gesehen, mit Photorealistic Mods noch besser. Und jetzt erinnern wir uns mal daran wann es rauskam


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Da gab es doch auch schon Patches welche die Performance verbessert haben. Außerdem ist es, wie du schon sagtest, trotzdem optisch sehr schön, und darum geht es.

Wenn man sowas gesehen hat, fragen sich natürlich die meisten, wozu sie einen teuren PC brauchen, wenn man so eine Grafik schon auf einer 399€ Konsole haben kann.

@ cyron1c

Du bist ein Enthusiast und fps-Jäger, logisch dass für dich ein PC am besten ist! Wenn man aber einfach nur Spiele genießen will, ohne Probleme usw., dann ist eine Konsole immer besser. Übrigens hast du mit deiner GTX 970 niemals konstante 60fps in einem AC Unity oder GTA 5 - dann musst du also schon wieder aufrüsten, und wieder Geld ausgeben. Es ist einfach ein ewiger Kreislauf am PC, der viel zu viel Geld kostet, wenn man sich High-End bewegen will.

Und nein, so eine Grafik hast du nicht in Crysis 1 gesehen, das sieht in Bewegung viel besser aus als auf Screenshots. Auch rein technisch ist die Grafik viel weiter.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

Naja es gab noch einen Patch der einen Foto Modus hinzugefügt hat, aber die Performance ist schon in Ordnung.

Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten zitiere ich mich mal selber:


> Der High End PC Spieler will die beste Grafik, die beste Bildqualität, hohe Frames, Mods, SweetFX, deren exklusive Spiele usw. usf.



Wieso nicht beides haben? Dann hat man auch am meisten Spaß und profitiert von beiden Vorteilen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Was sollen die denn sonst machen außer leistungsfähigere Hardware anzubieten? Irgenwelche ominösen Fantasie - Allheil - Optimierungen, die technisch nicht machbar sind?
> Wenn sie leistungsfähigere Neuauflagen von den Konsolen anbieten, dann ist ja alles gut, ich freu mich dann auch.



ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit ,eine andere über die Spielepreise,bessere Angebote usw 



McRoll schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht in ein paar Minuten zusammengooglen, weil du da ausgewählte Stichwörter und Zitate benutzen musst, die ich nicht mal eben parat hab. Mach das selber, ich hab für heut schon genug Aufwand mit Quellensuche betrieben. Auf Reddit gibts genug davon.
> Und die Produkte entsprechen eben nicht dem Gezeigten, immer wieder kommt hier Watch Dogs ins Spiel. Auch hier gilt, ich werd mich nicht wieder hinsetzen und alles zusammensuchen, ich glaube einige Dutzend Seiten zurück haben wir uns schonmal darüber unterhalten, da steht das dann auch.



WD wurde auf den Konsolen nicht runtergeschraubt,die auf der e3 gezeigte Version entsprach dem PC
und nein ich blätter nicht für deine Argumente zurück,wenn du das nicht beweisen kannst,dann fällt das weg
Ich will auch keine Zitate aus dem Redditforum,welche eh nur von einem BWler stammen oder Konsolenfanatiker
Sony/MS haben ihre Konsolen nie als Pc Killer beworben
und weiter gehts



McRoll schrieb:


> Alles auf Gamepad zugeschnitten mit allen daraus folgenden Einschränkungen des Gameplays, Schlauchlevels aufgrund fehlender Hardwarepower, Ladezeiten, Geflimmer wegen niedriger Auflösung, stumpfe Quicktimeevents die auf Konsolen sich zum Mainstream etabliert haben, Wegfall kompletter Genres, Einheitsbrei, jährliche Neuaufgüsse von immer wieder demselben Zeug, das alles sind für dich keine signifikanten Unterschiede? Ok....





McRoll schrieb:


> Wegfall schlechter Ports, Vereinheitlichung der Systeme = geringere Entwicklungskosten = mehr Risikofreude z.B. beim Ausprobieren neuer Spiekonzepte.



1.
Die Leute werden trotzdem auf ihren Kisten sitzenbleiben,das ist doch der Grund wieso Konsolen so lange halten 
Und sie werden sie so lange benutzen,bis die Teile kaputt gehen,der Entwickler wird sich wieder dem ganzen anpassen,immerhin will man Gewinn machen
Für eine Minderheit (und das werden Enthusiasten bleiben) wird man keine besonderen Extrawürste machen,finde dich damit ab 
Und wir haben damit das selbe Spiel wie auf den Konsolen,nur das es dieses mal noch mehr Hardware Konfigs gibt
Wahrscheinlich kommt jetzt dein Argument mit der wunder skalierenden Engine,aber aktuell schaffen es die Entwickler/Publisher nichtmal ihre Spiele vernünftig auf den Markt zu werfen und das wird auch nicht besser,wenn sie noch mehr Hardware Konfigs beachten müssen
btw die meisten PcGamer nutzen schlechte Hardware nur mal so am Rande 

2.
Schlauchlevels,QTEs usw sind nicht das Ergebnis der Konsolen,sondern weil die Kunden es so wollten
Und die gibt es auch auf dem Pc,oder wieso verkaufen sich Multiplattformtitel so gut am Pc?
Die Gamer dort sind nicht viel anders als die Gamer auf den Konsolen,und der Entwickler wird auch hier wieder aus Profitgeilheit Marken ausschlachten,sie auf die Masse zurichten usw
Bete inständig,dass deine bevorzugten Genres nicht Mainstream werden,das hat noch keiner Marke gut getan
Über die Jahre konnten sich nur sehr wenige Spiele halten auf ihrem Niveau,eins wäre CS 
Wenn das passiert,und das könnte passieren,da wenn die Konsolen wegfallen viele Spieler auf den Pc wechseln,wirst du genau das erleben,was du nicht willst

3.
Was ist wenn viele Spieler auf Tablets/Smartphones - grundsätzlich MobileGaming wechseln?
Hat man sowieso immer,und dann werden die Dinger bald auch noch in die Entwicklung mit eingebunden,weil man ja nicht auf die Masse an Kunden verzichten möchte 

Du verstehst einfach nicht,dass es nicht die Konsolen sind,sondern die Kunden,die das genannte Problem aufwerfen 
Und das betrifft Pc/Konsolen gleichermassen
Die gesamte Unterhaltungsbranche ist in den letzten Jahren sehr simpel geworden ,große Produktionen werden weiterhin auf die Masse zugeschnitten,bekannte Marken (Filme/Spiele) werden ausgeschlachtet
Interessante Spielkonzepte wirst du immer nur bei den den kleineren Spieletiteln sehen oder Kickstarter


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Übrigens hast du mit deiner GTX 970 niemals konstante 60fps in einem AC Unity oder GTA 5



Ah cool, du hast schon GTA V Benchmarks gemacht? Zeig mal. :>


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich find die Grafik von Crysis1 immer noch mit eine der schönsten die es bei Spielen gab...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PECqrhxhpTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und die 970 bleibt ja nicht alleine, da kommt SLI mit rein unter Wasser. 

ACU - hab ich auch nicht weil die Optimierung etwa so gut ist wie chinesische Hausschuhe für 1€. 
GTA 5 juckt mich nicht die Bohne, werds nicht holen. Sehe ich mir die Anforderungen aber an, werde ich garantierte 60 FPS sehen wenns so weit kommt.
Die 970 ist schnell genug um JEDES gut optimierte Spiel mit 60FPS auf 1080p zu feuern. Auch Crysis3 rennt damit mit 60FPS auf Ultra, die Karte ist für 1440p gedacht und nicht für 1080.


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Januar 2015)

Übrigens wird für GTA V eine GTX 660 empfohlen. Wieso sollte da eine 970 bitte keine 60fps schaffen?


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Warum nicht beides haben? 

Ein High-End-PC (für MICH ist das ein PC mit i7-4790K, 16GB RAM und GTX 980) kostet um die 1500€, eine Konsole 399€.
Plus diverse Spiele dann noch viel mehr 
Nur die _*ALLER*_wenigsten wollen so viel Geld "nur" fürs Spielen ausgeben. Für über 2000€ können viele Familien in den Urlaub fahren oder monatlang davon essen+trinken.
Die Kosten- und Folge-Kosten die ein PC mitsichbringt, sind einfach viel zu hoch, vor allem wenn man stets 60fps und Ultra haben will.

Da genügt den meisten eben 1080p / 30fps und sie können über ~6 Jahre ALLES zocken.

Wenn man sich mal überlegt, über was sich manche hier streiten: Über Pixel und Polygone, die auf einen Bildschirm kommen! 

Wie du schon sagtest: Es geht nicht immer um Grafik - ein Ocarina of Time ist HEUTE noch wohl das beste Spiel aller Zeiten, und ein Majora's Mask wird alle Spiele dieses Jahr knechten - auf einem Nintendo 3DS 

Also manche sollten mal echt von dem ewigen Grafik- und fps-Trip runterkommen. Das ist alles so dumm darüber zu streiten.
"Mein Geräte kann mehr Pixel glätten als deines!!" "Mein Gerät kann 50% mehr Auflösung als deines!!" Das ist alles so lächerlich...



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Übrigens wird für GTA V eine GTX 660 empfohlen.  Wieso sollte da eine 970 bitte keine 60fps schaffen?


Empfohlen heißt genau gar nichst, außerdem war bei GTA 4 damals auch eine schwache Graka empfohlen, und am Ende konnte es genau keiner auf hohen Details vernünftig spielen.


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Januar 2015)

Genau, die wenigsten wollen soviel Geld ausgeben, einige tun es aber trotzdem, weil es ihr Hobby ist. 

Und genau dieses Klientel versammelt sich hier. Lass sie doch in Frieden ihr Hobby ausüben und hör auf sie belehren zu wollen.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Und genau dieses Klientel versammelt sich hier. Lass sie doch in Frieden ihr Hobby ausüben und hör auf sie belehren zu wollen.


Belehren? Hab ICH behauptet dass ein PC ein Dreck ist und so schlecht?

Hier wurde doch wieder behauptet dass der PC das ULTIMATIV beste ist, und das stimmt nicht!
Es ist für jeden anders, je nach Bedürfnis.

Und eine Konsole ist nicht schlechter, nur weil die Auflösung um xx Prozent niedriger ist, oder weniger AA vorhanden ist.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

Naja 1500 Euro müssen jetzt wirklich nicht sein, ein PC mit einem Xeon (also i7) und einer R9 290 bekommt man schon für 800-850 Euro, eine GTX 980 ist P/L mäßig jetzt wirklich Müll.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, das stimmt schon. Nur ist eine GTX 980 halt "das stärkste". Und somit High End.

Mit einer R9 290 hab ich in den meisten Spielen keine konst. 60fps, das wäre für mich als "High End" Spieler schon wieder zu wenig.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen einer R9 290 PCS+ (quasi ein X) für 250 Euro und einer GTX 980 ist quasi nicht vorhanden, die 10-15% kann man auch mit OC holen, und eine GTX 970 ist mit 1450 Mhz (schafft jede Karte im Grunde) auf dem Niveau einer GTX 980 und kostet dabei 200 Euro weniger.
Die Topmodelle haben immer ein schlechtes P/L Verhältnis, siehe Titan, Titan Black und co.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Eine GTX 980 kann man auch übertakten, und somit ist man dann wieder weit über 970 und 290.

Man kann das Spiel unendlich weiterführen, aber High-End bleibt High-End, egal welches P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Belehren? Hab ICH behauptet dass ein PC ein Dreck ist und so schlecht?



Naja du versuchst hier jedem zu erzählen, dass sein Hobby überteuert und sinnlos sei, weil ja unter 1500 € eh keine 60fps geschafft würden und Konsolen sowieso die klügere Wahl sind. 

Die Meinung kannst du gerne haben, du solltest nur nicht jeden PCler hier damit bombardieren und sie als objektiv verkaufen.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

Ja das stimmt schon, aber die Meisten gehen nach dem P/L Verhältnis, und da sind aktuell eine GTX 970/R9 290 (gerade die R9 290) absolut top, der Leistungsunterschied zu einer GTX980 ist quasi kaum vorhanden.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt schon. Nur ist eine GTX 980 halt "das stärkste". Und somit High End.
> 
> Mit einer R9 290 hab ich in den meisten Spielen keine konst. 60fps, das wäre für mich als "High End" Spieler schon wieder zu wenig.



Das liegt aber nicht an der GPU, denn die ist nur messbar langsamer als die 980, sondern das liegt an der optimierung der Spiele. Schmeiß mal DayZ rein, dann wirst du auch unter 20FPS fallen an einigen Stellen  xD

Es geht uns einfach darum das für uns der PC das beste ist, mit allen seinen Ecken & Kanten (wie Treiberbastelei, rumfummeln mit OC, Stabilitätstests usw.) - das ist unser Ding.
Genau darum gehts ja beim PCMasterRace usw, es zeigt das der PC die ultimative Kiste wenn man sich a) damit beschäftigen will und b) nicht an den Komponenten geizt und sie richtig auswählt. 
Und klar kostet es Geld wenn man was geiles haben will. N geiles Auto kostet Geld, damit man seine 250 km/h auf der Autobahn schafft. Ein gutes HiFi-System kostet auch ein Vermögen wenn man guten Klang will. 
Die Tatsache ist - man kann aber bei Konsolen keine gute Leistung kaufen, selbst wenn man 5000€ bereit ist zu zahlen - denn es gibt keine. Sie funktionieren, tun was sie sollen und ihrer Hardware entsprechend laufen sie auch halbwegs schnell, aber mehr eben auch nicht und damit kann man nix machen. 
Wenn mein PC zu langsam ist, mach ich dem Beine. Wenn die Konsole zu langsam ist für ein Spiel, kann man der aber nicht noch etwas mehr Leistung rauskitzeln oder einfach mal aufrüsten.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

@ cyron1c

Jeder soll das machen was ihm Spaß macht, und es so tun wie er will.
Und jetzt kommt bald wieder ein McRoll hier rein, und wird behaupten die bösen Konsolen sind schuld daran dass ja alles so schlecht ist, und die Spiele so schlecht usw.
Dabei hätten die Konsolen gar keinen Einfluss auf den PC und seine Spiele, wenn dieser genug Käufer hätte für seine eigenen Spiele. Das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Der PC ist auf die Konsolen angewiesen was Spiele betrifft - die Konsolen sind aber bei weitem nicht auf den PC angewiesen, und das ist der große Unterschied.
Ein Rockstar hätte kein GTA 5 für PC-only machen können, weil es zu wenig Käufer gäbe. Auf Konsolen-only wäre es locker gegangen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das liegt aber am Kunden, nicht woanders. Es gibt sehr geile, komplexe Spiele, die es aber nicht nach oben schaffen und vor sich hin dümpeln. Weil sie einfach hart sind und nicht Einsteigerfreundlich.



Genauso ist es,es liegt am Kunden

1.fehlender Hardware Power gibt es nicht durch die Konsolen,sondern generell durch die Einstellung,dass man es so simpel und einfach wie möglich haben will
Da spielt man nunmal 5 Jahre an der selben Kiste,und das macht nunmal die Mehrheit aus
Das betrifft aber nicht nur die Konsolen,sondern auch den Pc,die Mehrheit dort spielt eben nicht HighEnd 

2.Ideenlosigkeit/Mainstreamausrichtung
Auch das ist kein Ergebnis der Konsolen,die Kunden wollen es einfach so,AAA Titel verkaufen sich auch auf dem Pc sehr stark
Außerdem schreien auch Pcler nach geiler Grafik,und damit liefert der Entwickler genau das,was die Kunden (die Masse) will

die Aussagen,dass Konsolen an allem Schuld sind,ist einfach komplett falsch 
Wenn Konsolen wegfallen,dann gehen halt Leute zum Pc,der Entwickler macht dort eben weiter 
Eine Sache will ich aber ergänzen,es gibt auch auf den Konsolen komplexe und schwierige Spiele
DarkSouls,DmC,Ninja Gaiden,Bayonetta,FFX,Valkyria Chronicles ,generell zB BeatmUps usw
es ist halt ein anderes Genre,aber es gibt sie
Abgesehen davon ist nicht jedes Pc Exklusive Spiel schwer,bei LoL,CS,StarCraft usw gibts riesige Skillunterschiede,von Gelegenheit bis angeblichen Pros bis richiten Pros,die richtigen Pros sind aber auch nur eine Minderheit
Easy to learn,harder to master - dennoch sind diese Spiele deshalb nicht gleich komplex unbedingt


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Geile Grafik schließt n gutes Gameplay und gute Ideen nicht aus. Ja es kostet natürlich, da wird halt das eine Team beschnitten damit das Grafikteam mehr Kohle für bessere Grafik verblasen kann. Wird aber nix verlangt ausser eben ein Shooter, nimmt man das was vorher war, klatscht ne bessere Grafik drüber, ändert die Ortsnamen und bringt paar neue Modelle & Endgegner - fertisch. 
Und simpel und einfach wie möglich heißt eben - massenkompatible Ware, wo so wenig Bastelei dranhängt wie möglich, diese Ideologie verfolgt Apple z.B. schon länger, damit haben sie ihr OS aber so weit kastriert das man da ohne tiefgreifende Änderungen nicht mehr viel machen kann.  Sicher man kann es mit einem PC genau so machen und ich denke Windows wird sich teils in diese Richtung entwickeln - zugeschnitten auf den einfachen Kunden, nicht den Enthusiast-Kunden der mehr Zeit verbringt sein System zu optimieren und Garantie usw riskiert für mehr Leistung und verrückte Experimente. 
Trotzdem gibt es uns, Enthusiasten, und weniger werden wir auch nicht. 

Und ganz unschuldig sind die Konsolen nicht. Multiplattform-Titel werden für alle Systeme optimiert. PC-Spiele nur für den PC.
Hätte Rockstar gesagt, GTA gibts ab jetzt eben NUR für den PC, würde sich das Ding trotzdem verkaufen wie blöde. Da aber immer mehr Entwickler alle 3 großen Plattformen abdecken wollen und dazu noch mit Android usw rumspielen, bleibt der reine PC-Enthusiasmus auf der Strecke und die damit mögliche bessere Optimierung und auch bessere Grafik. Es wird besser, aber solange die Konsolen Kilometerweit hinter dem PC hinterherhängen was Leistung angeht (schon den SingleGPU-PCs), wird man das Problem nicht los. Entweder man macht ein Spiel was gut auf der Konsole läuft, dann auf dem PC aber nicht so wie es technisch möglich wäre oder umgekeht - PC-Version sieht hammergeil aus, die Konsole packt das Spiel nicht.
Sieht man bei Star Citizen gerade. Nix mit Konsole obwohl das Spiel dort auch hinpassen könnte. Aber kommt nicht weil nicht genug Leistung verfügbar ist.

P.S. von mir aus darf die nackte Konsole auch so viel Kosten wie ein aktuelles großes iPhone. Also 600€+. Da wäre auch etwas mehr Leistung drin.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Geile Grafik schließt n gutes Gameplay und gute Ideen nicht aus.



Nein ,aber gutes Gameplay liegt im Auge des Betrachters,mit Actionlastigen Spielen macht man mehr Geld
Die Masse will genau dieser Art von Spielen



cryon1c schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es uns, Enthusiasten, und weniger werden wir auch nicht.



Aber auch nicht im Verhältnis,es klingt unfair,aber dann muss man sich eben abseits begnügen ...hier haben haben genug Leute Spass an den aktuellen Titeln,selbst unter der PCMR feiern viele das X UBiGame,sry aber da will nicht jeder "bessere" Spiele
auch hier steht Grafik im Vordergrund,Multiplattformtitel verkaufen sich auch am Pc richtig gut



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ganz unschuldig sind die Konsolen nicht. Multiplattform-Titel werden für alle Systeme optimiert. PC-Spiele nur für den PC.



Du wirfst also den Firmen vor,dass sie Proftiorientiert denken? ^^ Na dann willkommen im Kapitalismus
Btw Pc Only Spiele laufen nicht immer rund,DayZ,Arma3 zb



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es wird besser, aber solange die Konsolen Kilometerweit hinter dem PC hinterherhängen was Leistung angeht (schon den SingleGPU-PCs), wird man das Problem nicht los. Entweder man macht ein Spiel was gut auf der Konsole läuft, dann auf dem PC aber nicht so wie es technisch möglich wäre oder umgekeht - PC-Version sieht hammergeil aus, die Konsole packt das Spiel nicht.



Ich sags ja nur ungern,aber am Pc zockt nur ein Bruchteil HighEnd,ich finde es daher nicht verwerflich,wenn die Entwickler nicht am laufenden Band PC Kracher rausbringen 
Es macht schon Sinn wieso soviele auf den Moba/MMO/F2P Zug springen



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sieht man bei Star Citizen gerade. Nix mit Konsole obwohl das Spiel dort auch hinpassen könnte. Aber kommt nicht weil nicht genug Leistung verfügbar ist.



SC ist auch Kickstarter finanziert ,und wird utner einem Entwickler gemacht,der wirklich nur sein Spiel vor Augen hat
Das Bsp kannst du nicht auf den Gaming Markt übertragen,ein solches Spiel wäre auch nicht finanzierbar
Außerdem ist der mögliche Markt für solche Spiele generell zu klein,vllt wird sich das ja ändern wenn SC da ist aber das ist Zukunftsmusik



cryon1c schrieb:


> P.S. von mir aus darf die nackte Konsole auch so viel Kosten wie ein aktuelles großes iPhone. Also 600€+. Da wäre auch etwas mehr Leistung drin.




was soll das bringen? Nach 1-2 Jahren meckert der Enthusiast wieder über die Konsolen,die Dinger könnten nicht "genügend" Leistung haben,wenn es nach dem HighEnd Markt geht ...
Und außerdem sowas verkauft sich leider nichtso,das Iphone kann man damit auch nicht vergleichen


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Ja klar meckern die Highend-zocker. Weil diese mit nem fetten übertakteten Prozessor und DualGPU-Systemen jede Konsole 3x plattfahren können - dafür bezahlen sie aber auch den entsprechenden Preis. Sie sollen für ihr Geld aber auch was zu sehen kriegen. Wenn ich in ein 500PS-Auto investiere, dann erwarte ich auch das die Straßen in einem so guten Zustand sind das ich es ausfahren kann wo ich darf. 
Und Star Citizen ist GERADE das Beispiel für PC-Spiele und wie sie gemacht werden und wie es sein sollte. Da denken sie auch an den Gewinn, geht nicht anders. Aber an erster Stelle steht das Spiel, was auch verdammt gut aussieht und verdammt hohe Anforderungen hat. Ob der Markt dafür klein oder groß ist, wird die Zeit zeigen.

Und Bohemia als PC-Beispiel ist mit das schlechteste was man nehmen kann, wenns um die Technik geht. Deren Engine ist in allen Varianten hoffnungslos überfordert und nicht an die aktuelle (schon seit Jahren existierende) Hardware angepasst und sie machen es weiter so. Nix gegen die, aber Brechstange funktioniert nicht immer. Man kann Singlethreaded Engines nicht mehr nutzen, gerade wenn man ein hungriges Spiel hat. Denn die Singlethread-Leistung wird nur minimal steigen, Multithreading ist das Zauberwort hier.

Und actionlastige Spiele sind nicht schlecht, aber man kann da trotzdem so viel am gameplay machen. Stumpf Leute umballern - das kann jeder. Ne gute Story, paar interessante Aspekte hier und da -  das würde ja helfen. Aktuell spielt sich das meiste aber wie ein Klon vom Vorgänger. Und Spiele die etwas abweichen wie Titanfall, gehen unter, obwohl sie gar nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Star Citizen ist GERADE das Beispiel für PC-Spiele und wie sie gemacht werden und wie es sein sollte.



Solche Projekte lassen sich normalerweise bei den Absatzzahlen am PC nicht stemmen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Solche Projekte lassen sich normalerweise bei den Absatzzahlen am PC nicht stemmen.



Liegt aber daran das dahinter keine Erfolgsgeschichte wie GTA, StarCraft usw hängt. Ist man erstma so weit, kann man auch so viel investieren und wird es auch rausholen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und actionlastige Spiele sind nicht schlecht, aber man kann da trotzdem so viel am gameplay machen. Stumpf Leute umballern - das kann jeder. Ne gute Story, paar interessante Aspekte hier und da -  das würde ja helfen. Aktuell spielt sich das meiste aber wie ein Klon vom Vorgänger. Und Spiele die etwas abweichen wie Titanfall, gehen unter, obwohl sie gar nicht schlecht sind.



aber davon gibt es doch genug,das einzige Problem ist wohl eine können bzw wollen nicht über den Tellerrand gucken :

´MGR:R,DmC,Castlevania,Bulletstorm,Hard Reset,Bioshock,TLoU,Bayonetta,Ninja Gaiden,Vanquish,usw - das sind alles sehr Actionlastige Spiele allerdings mit zb guter Story,gutem Kampfsystem,knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad usw....
ich höre grad im Kern nur eines raus: Ich will absolute HighEnd Grafik ,aber das widerspricht mit der Aussage,dass es um Inhalte geht...
klar beides zusammen schließt sich nicht aus,aber dafür muss es auch einen Markt geben ...der Enthusiastenmarkt ist aber selbst am Pc zu klein
uns es gibt noch weitere gute Titel,Divinity,Shadow Fall,Project Eternity,usw - halt RPGs

ich werde einfach nicht Konsolen dafür verantwortlichen machen wie der Markt sich entwickelt hat,es sind nunmal die Menschen,die sich jährlich das X UBI/Cod Game wünschen
aber ich kann den Leuten auch nicht vorwerfen,dass sie Spass an Popcorn spielen haben,ja es ist schade,dass komplexe Spiele zu kurz kommen oder nicht erfolgreich sind
ich sehe aber auch nicht,wo der Markt voll von Müll ist - TW,Batman usw sind doch gute Spiele
und dann muss man eben bei den kleineren Titeln gucken
Ausserdem sollte man froh sein vllt,dass bestimmte Lieblingsspiele nicht ausgeschlachtet werden oder versimpelt

Mcroll möchte wohl unbedingt einen Sündenbock dafür haben,aber es ist nunmal Fakt,dass nur ein Bruchteil am Pc HighEnd gamt bzw das die Mehrheit der Gamer (ja auch am Pc )simplere Spiele haben wollen


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Liegt aber daran das dahinter keine Erfolgsgeschichte wie GTA, StarCraft usw hängt. Ist man erstma so weit, kann man auch so viel investieren und wird es auch rausholen.



Nun ja, GTA V wäre ohne die Konsolen nicht finanzierbar gewesen.


----------



## Gripschi (14. Januar 2015)

Naja ausgehend von dem Marketing Ausgaben sicherlich. Ohne die schon ehr.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Highend zocken gar nicht so wenige wie man denkt. Was hier bei meinem PC-Laden über den Tisch ging, seit dem der  4790K & die 970/980 draussen sind, das ist krank. Gerade die 970 verkauft sich einfach nur krank, die kommen gar nicht hinterher mit dem bestellen. Und wobei dies nicht ganz highend ist, die 970 ist eine der schnellsten Grafikkarten auf dem Markt aktuell und für alle Spiele @ 1080p mehr als ausreichend. 
Natürlich gibts auch die Leute die keine 1000€ in den PC investieren, sie kaufen sich aber auch keine Konsolen für 400€ und die Spiele für 60€ das Stück, wo kein Geld da ist, geht gar nix. 
GTA V als PC-only Version würde funktionieren. Der Name hat so viel Hype und so viele Fanboys, das sie es kaufen würden. Das würde sich zwar nicht unbedingt lohnen, aber finanzierbar wäre es. 
Gerade bei F2P & MMO`s wie WoW sieht man wieviel Geld die Leute ausgeben wenn die PC-Spiele gefallen. Und WoW ist zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber auf Krüppelkisten läuft es auch nicht rund.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

ich bestreite auch nicht,dass es keine HighEnd User gibt,aber die ist einfach zu wenig im Vergleich zum Rest der Pcler
auch gibt es nicht nur 1000€ Pcs und 400€ Konsolen,es gibt auch Leute ,die spielen an ihren Office Pcs für 200€ oder Tablets/Notebooks
Und nochmal 60€ ist kein Muss,man kann Spiele ausleihen und verkaufen,man kriegt durch PSN+ 60€ im Jahr 2Spiele (theoretisch 6) im Monat an den PS Account gebunden,so schlecht ist das nun wirklich nicht...ich hoffe aber Sony kriegt das mit den Servern endlich mal vernünftig hin,letztes Jahr war es doch nervig
Ausserdem gibt es Leute die kaufen 2 Vollpreisspiele im Jahr vllt und ballern in FiFa 100h rein also lohnt sich für die

und was die Pc Spiele ,grade Spiele wie WoW und Lol zeigen,dass es auf die Inhalte ankommt - nicht auf die Grafik
Diese Spiele hätten wenn sie nur auf HighEnd Kisten laufen würden,auch keine so große Spielerbase und wäre in der Produktion auch teurer gewesen


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Highend zocken gar nicht so wenige wie man denkt. Was hier bei meinem PC-Laden über den Tisch ging, seit dem der  4790K & die 970/980 draussen sind, das ist krank. Gerade die 970 verkauft sich einfach nur krank, die kommen gar nicht hinterher mit dem bestellen.


Und wieviele von denen kaufen dann auch die SPIELE? 

Der PC kann die besten Hardware-Umsätze haben, wenn sich der Großteil die Spiele dann sowieso nur (illegal) runterlädt, bringt das dem PC überhaupt nichts.
Hardware für 1500€, aber Spiele für lau...


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Nur die _*ALLER*_wenigsten wollen so viel Geld "nur" fürs Spielen ausgeben.


Das ist aber ein Trugschluß, denn mit dem PC macht man eben auch noch andere Sachen.
Außerdem wer sich eine Konsole (wegen  „'nur' fürs Spielen“ halt) holt und aber trotzdem noch einen PC braucht (für Arbeit oder Hobby (Filme rendern, Audio-/Musikproduktion usw. uswf.)), der hat letztendlich die Kosten von Konsole+PC und nicht einfach nur Konsole und fertig.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Die meisten die ich kenne, bekommen sogar einen Laptop vom Büro /der Firma, den sie für die Arbeit brauchen.
Die zahlen also für den PC gar nichts. Und fürs Zocken haben die eine Konsole.

Tablets sind ja auch sehr beliebt. Filme rendern / Audio/Musik-Produktion dürfte zum Hobby einer absoluten Minderheit gehören, von daher braucht man keinen Desktop-PC.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2015)

Raubkopien sind durchaus ein Punkt denn man kritisieren sollte, wenn nur jeder 10 der raubkopiert das jeweilige Spiel auch wirklich kaufen würde wäre der PC nicht bei ~20%, sondern wohl viel höher.

Wir brauchen ordentliche Schutzmaßnahmen, am Besten wie Denuvo, das hielt einige Monate, so eine Art verbesserte Version.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Und wieviele von denen kaufen dann auch die SPIELE?
> 
> Der PC kann die besten Hardware-Umsätze haben, wenn sich der Großteil die Spiele dann sowieso nur (illegal) runterlädt, bringt das dem PC überhaupt nichts.
> Hardware für 1500€, aber Spiele für lau...



Die Leute kaufen schon die Spiele. Bedenke aber das der PC-Preis meist deutlich drunter ist, alle frischen Spiele kauft man für unter 30€ mittlerweile. Auch ACU, Far Cry4, CoD blahrg. 
Gerade Multiplayer wird gekauft - wie solls anders gehen. Klar gibts das Problem, da ist die Industrie aber teils selbst dran schuld. Ist keine Ausrede, aber einer der Gründe dafür. 
Die Leute geben halt ungerne Geld für Mist aus, gute Spiele erhalten auch genug Geld, entweder beim kauf direkt oder durch DLC/Mikrotransaktionen später auch. Oder eben monatliche Gebühren. Es gibt WoW-Privatserver, aber die sind gar nicht so beliebt. 

PC ist und bleibt die universelle Plattform die auch für Spiele richtig gut geht. Und der PC ist praktisch in jedem Haushalt, es gibt so viele die zocken können damit. Ein einfacher Upgrade macht auch aus einem Office-PC eine Gamingkiste, sofern da nicht totaler Schrott verbaut wurde.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

was mir grad einfällt,Tablets/Notebooks/Convertibles  könnten in der Zukunft auch eine große Rolle spielen bzgl Gaming
Die machen mittlerweile den Hauptanteil an Office Pcs aus,und auch nen hohen Prozentsatz der Pcs im generellen
Immer mehr Leute zocken ja auch auf den Teilen,auch andere Hersteller sehen ja in den Dingern Potential
Hier kann man ja auch ganz gut Geld machen



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und der PC ist praktisch in jedem Haushalt, es gibt so viele die zocken können damit. Ein einfacher Upgrade macht auch aus einem Office-PC eine Gamingkiste, sofern da nicht totaler Schrott verbaut wurde.



das Hauptproblem ist ja grade,dass Tablets usw immer mehr Anteil ausmachen,die kann man ja nicht ebenso upgraden
die meisten Office Desktop Pcs sind zudem recht alt zb mit einem Dual Core
Und oft sind auch OEM Teile verbaut,einfach so ist da nix


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ordentliche Schutzmaßnahmen, am Besten wie Denuvo, das hielt einige Monate, so eine Art verbesserte Version.


Meistens graben sich aber solche Schutzmaßnahmen tief ins System ein und beeinträchtigen die Performance zum Negativen.
Allein wegen dieser 2 Punkte -> Nein, Danke!

Übertriebene Schutzmaßnahmen helfen nicht. Können Leute sogar vom Kauf abschrecken.

Wer sich für ein Spiel interessiert, der kauft's sich.
Wer es raubkopieren will, der raubkopiert's sich eh. Nichts ist unknackbar, wie wir wohl wissen.
Online-Features fehlen aber.



Kinguin schrieb:


> was mir grad  einfällt,Tablets/Notebooks/Convertibles  könnten in der Zukunft auch  eine große Rolle spielen bzgl Gaming


Für aktuelle Spiele ist das aber nix. Höchstens für darauf zugeschnittene Spielversionen.
Diese Geräte werden in der Entwicklung immer hinterherhinken.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> PC ist und bleibt die universelle Plattform die auch für Spiele richtig gut geht. Und der PC ist praktisch in jedem Haushalt, es gibt so viele die zocken können damit. Ein einfacher Upgrade macht auch aus einem Office-PC eine Gamingkiste, sofern da nicht totaler Schrott verbaut wurde.


Wenn man schon am PC zockt, wollen die meisten auch geile Grafik, das ist einfach so. Als ich in meinen jungen Jahren noch ein PC-n00b war, hab ich auch immer alle Regler nach rechts gemacht, und wollte mit bester Grafik zocken. Das geht aber eben nicht, außer man hat High-End-Hardware. Dieses rumfriemeln und suchen nach der optimalen Einstellung ist für die meisten der reinste Graus, und schon wieder ZU viel. Es gibt zwar schon Programme wie Nivida Experience, aber da muss man wieder ein externes Programm außerhalb des Spieles bedienen, was wiederum viele nicht wollen.

Man kann vom PC-Bastler-Enthusiasten nicht auf die Allgemeinheit schließen. Auf der PS4 gibt es ja jetzt eigene Chips welche für Downloads und Zocken zuständig sind, das ist wieder eine deutliche Vereinfachung zur Last-Gen, und macht die Konsolen viel komfortabler als den PC. Ein Spiel zu installieren dauert auf der Konsole keine 2-3min., obwohl die Spiele teils über 50GB haben. Durch das Management kann man aber nach kurzer Zeit loszocken und Spaß haben. Oder wenn man zB bei Far Cry 4 nur 20% vom Spiel runtergeladen hat, kann man auf der PS4 schon loszocken (die Kampagne). Am PC muss man die volle Zeit warten. Dieser Komfort und die leichte Bedienbarkeit werden eine Konsole immer zum beliebteren Medium für Spiele machen, und die Leute die immer das Beste vom BEste wollen, und viel Geld ausgeben wollen, bleiben (in geringer Zahl) am PC.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Das könnte sich durch Gamestreaming lösen. Da braucht man nicht viel ausser genug Leistung um entsprechend Bandbreite durchzujagen und das auch darstellen zu können. Und eben passende Eingabegeräte, mit touch lässt sich nicht all zu viel steuern was Spiele angeht. 
Deutschland ist da etwas hinten dran, weil die Leitungen hier zu bescheiden sind für solche heftigen Anwendungen. Das ist aber eine Möglichkeit, die ich höchstwarscheinlich mit Nvidia Shield testen werde, wenn ich das Teil in die Finger kriege. Handhelds find ich übrigens cool, weil die nen komplett anderen Markt bedienen als Konsolen.  

Das wäre praktisch auch mit Konsolen möglich, mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Gerade für viele Singleplayer-Games die nicht auf niedrige Latenz angewiesen sind, könnte das wunderbar funktionieren.  Ob sie dann auch den Multiplayer so flüssig hinkriegen wie aktuell, wird man sehen.

P.S. sich NICHT mit Grafikeinstellungen rumschlagen und sich zu faul zu sein das Spiel runterladen und klassisch zu installieren grenzt für mich an absolute Faulheit.
Die Leute sollen ja nicht modden lernen oder die Savefiles per Hexeditor umgraben, aber grundlegende Sachen müssen sitzen. 
Auf dem PC installieren mit ner flotten SSD dauert auch nicht länger und mit ner entsprechenden Leitung sind auch 50GB nicht schlimm. 
Das sind für mich keine Gründe die Konsole zu bevorzugen, der PC steht dem in nichts nach. Man muss sich damit etwas auseinandersetzen, dafür hat man aber auch Mods und vieles mehr, was mit der Konsole nicht geht. 

Und gerade das sollte man nicht unterschätzen, einige Mods haben sich zu den beliebtesten Spielen entwickelt, andere halten sehr alte Spiele noch interessant & frisch.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Für aktuelle Spiele ist das aber nix. Höchstens für darauf zugeschnittene Spielversionen.
> Diese Geräte werden in der Entwicklung immer hinterherhinken.



Dafür hat man ja vllt eine Konsole als Ergänzung oder die Leuten brauchen nicht mehr ?
zb laufen ja Minecraft,LoL,Cs  und co auf diesen Dingern,wenn man sich noch eine Maus+Tastatur anschliesst bzw Controller könnte das vielen reichen
Auch bestimmte kleinere Spiele in den Appstores reichen vllt dem Ottonormalkunden
zb mal Hearthstone für zwischendurch

Nvidia möchte ja gern auf den Zug springen,nur halt mit starker Hardware auch andere Firmen setzen den Fokus mehr drauf zb SE mit FF Ablegern oder DE the Fall
EA,Ubisoft ja sogar CDP sie alle wollen von dem Kuchen haben,auch der Fokus auf Online Gaming,F2P,Mikrotransaktionen usw bestätigt ja das
Mir gefällt diese Möglichkeit nicht,aber auszuschließen ist sie nicht...


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> WDurch das Management kann man aber nach kurzer  Zeit loszocken und Spaß haben. Oder wenn man zB bei Far Cry 4 nur 20%  vom Spiel runtergeladen hat, kann man auf der PS4 schon loszocken (die  Kampagne). Am PC muss man die volle Zeit warten.


Geht bei  Assassin's Creed Unity PC auch. Da kann man dann den Prolog spielen. Das wird Ubi  bei Far Cry 4 bestimmt genauso gemacht haben, wenn man schon sowas in  seine Plattform einbaut. Da hat die Konsole also nichts voraus. Nichts mit volle Wartezeit am PC.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Dafür hat man ja vllt eine Konsole als Ergänzung oder die Leuten brauchen nicht mehr ?
> zb laufen ja Minecraft,LoL,Cs  und co auf diesen Dingern,wenn man sich noch eine Maus+Tastatur anschliesst bzw Controller könnte das vielen reichen


Ich dachte immer, das K&M auch von dem jeweiligen Spiel auch unterstützt werden muß.
CS:GO auf Konsole ist übrigens für die Tonne. Das kam raus und wurde dort nie wieder aktualisiert, weil Valve keine Böcke hat, diese 20.000$-Patchgebühr an die Konsolenhersteller abzudrücken.
 (kann auch eine andere Zahl gewesen sein; waren ab soweit ich mich erinnere weit mehr als 10.000)


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, das K&M auch von dem jeweiligen Spiel auch unterstützt werden muß.
> CS:GO auf Konsole ist übrigens für die Tonne. Das kam raus und wurde dort nie wieder aktualisiert, weil Valve keine Böcke hat, diese 20.00$-Patchgebühr an die Konsolenhersteller abzudrücken
> (kann auch eine andere Zahl gewesen sein; waren ab soweit ich mich erinnere mehr als 10.000)



wie bitte 
K&M? und CS Go auf Konsole ?
Ich redete grad von den Tablets,Notebooks usw sowie deren Zukunft und halt Rolle im Gaming Markt


----------



## TheMiz (14. Januar 2015)

Mit Maus+Tastatur kann man *jedes* Spiel auf Konsolen zocken, egal ob auf PS4 oder Xbox One.
_Razor2408_ hat das in einem Thread mal gepostet: Hama Maus-/Tastatur-Konverter "Speedshot" für PlayStation 4: Amazon.de: Games

Also wenn man unbedingt will, kann man das machen. Aber die wenigsten wollen das wirklich, einfach weil man den Komfort mit dem Pad mehr mag als krumm vorm TFT zu hocken.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2015)

Könnte aber auch daran liegen, das die Adapter nicht so funktionieren wie geplant?
Latenzprobleme, krummes mapping und fummelig ohne Ende - kommt davon wenn man das nicht von Haus aus einbauen will. Gerade Microsoft sollte das und kann das auch sehr leicht. 

Maus ist bei weitem das beste Eingabegerät für präzise Steuerung, mit nix anderem kann man so gut zielen bis jetzt. 
Aufm PC funzt der 360-Controller sofort, warum auch nicht die Standart-Tastatur und die Maus mit 3 Tasten auf Konsolen einbinden, die Teile hat doch eh jeder da?


----------



## McRoll (14. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mcroll möchte wohl unbedingt einen Sündenbock dafür haben,aber es ist nunmal Fakt,dass nur ein Bruchteil am Pc HighEnd gamt bzw das die Mehrheit der Gamer (ja auch am Pc )simplere Spiele haben wollen



Dass du meine Aussagen nie in ihrer Gesamtheit siehst sondern Teile so uminterpretierst wies dir passt haben wir schon lange festgestellt. Ich habe nie behauptet dass Konsolen die alleinige Schuld tragen - sie tragen aber einen erheblichen Teil bei. Das ist einfach das Konsolen - Umfeld was Simpelspielchen begünstigt - Konsolen sind darauf ausgelegt und optimiert. Warum sollte man auch den bequem gewordenen warm gesessenen Platz verlassen und was neues wagen? Wenn ein Spieler immer nur das Gleiche vorgesetzt bekommt, gewöhnt er sich daran und verlangt auch nie nach Neuem. 

Auch wenn beim PC viele so drauf sind, so bietet zumindest die Plattform an sich die Option für was besseres. Die Konsole ist dagegen eine Sackgasse. Selbst wenn man ein hammermäßiges Spiel darauf erschaffen_will_, wird man von der Hardware eingeschränkt.

Mit dieser Mentalität hätten wir die absolute Stagnation - dann gäbe es überhaupt keinen Fortschritt mehr. Würden alle so denken, würden wir noch beim C64 hängen. Dann hättet ihr, liebe Konsoleros fast keine der von euch so geliebten Spiele sondern würdet immer noch Super Mario auf Nintendo zocken. Und erzählt mir nicht, ihr wollt keine gut aussehenden Spiele oder Genres, die erst durch höhere Rechenpower erst möglich wurden.

Es sind immer nur die Enthusiasten die fordern und zur Entwicklung beitragen, unter anderem deswegen weil sie Early Adopter sind und die teure Hardware auch kaufen. Otto Normalkunde zieht dann nach wenns marktreif geworden ist und profitiert passiv davon. Vergesst das mal nicht wenn ihr gegen PC'ler und die Masterrace wettert.

Was ich auch noch nie verstanden habe - was für Nachteile haben Konsoleros eigentlich davon wenn PC'ler Konsolen bashen? Warum dieser enorme butthurt? Wird dadurch für euch objektiv etwas schlechter? Wenn der PC'ler sagt dass die Konsole dem PC sowohl technisch als auch softwaremäßig unterlegen ist, kommen dann für euch weniger Spiele raus? Werden die Casualspiele dadurch etwa komplexer sodass die Casuals auf einmal keinen Spaß mehr haben? Ihr sagt doch selber dauernd dass Konsolenspiele PC's angeblich nicht beeinflussen, dann ist es andersherum auch so oder nicht?

Wenn auf Drängen von Enthusiasten öfter schnellere Geräte am Markt erscheinen, dann profitiert ihr doch auch davon?

Die Antwort ist wohl in der menschlichen Psychologie zu suchen, jemand beleidigt mein Spielzeug und sieht auf mich herab, dem zeig ich jetzt mal wie unrecht er hat. Da ist viel verletzter Stolz dabei, Neid im Falle von jüngeren Spielern, die sichs nicht leisten können und vielleicht so ein nagendes Gefühl im Hinterkopf dass der Kauf vielleicht doch nicht dem Hype gerecht geworden ist - Hauptsache der andere merkt das nicht!

Der "richtige" Konsolenspieler kriegt das Ganze hier auch gar nicht mit, wie du schon selber sagtest - daher kanns ihm doch wurscht sein was der PC'ler von seiner Konsole hält. Aber ein paar Leute stecken dermaßen viel Energie in die Diskussion hier, da MUSS es einfach um mehr gehen als bloßes Vergleichen oder Meinungsaustausch. Sieht man auch gut an den Postcounts.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Januar 2015)

Das kann jeder gerne machen wie er lustig ist. Wenn ich mit dem Pad auf der Glotze zocken will, schmeiß ich das Spiel über HDMI auf die Glotze, nehme mein Wireless-Pad und hau mich aufs Sofa. Aber Shooter sowie Strategie spiele ich nicht mit dem Pad, da ich die Präzision einer guten Maus dort nicht missen möchte. Und wie bequem es vor einem TFT ist hängt vom Nutzer ab. Ich finde meinen Stuhl sehr bequem und kann mich auch an den PC vernünftig lümmeln.

Jeder macht es sich so zurecht, wie er es am liebsten haben möchte. Ihr werdet euch eh nie einig, da es für alles Vor- und Nachteile gibt, die der jeweils andere immer wieder versucht zu wiederlegen. Ihr werdet euch ewig im Kreis drehen, bis alle nach und nach entnervt aufgeben. Komfort sowie die Einschätzung des Spieleangebotes sind absolut subjektiv und zählen als Argument nicht. Da könnt ihr noch so viele Beispiele um die Ohren kloppen, wie ihr wollt. Viele dieser "ach so tollen Spiele", die hier aufgezählt werden finde ich persönlich Dreck. Das muss aber nicht für alle gelten.

Die unumstrittenen Fakten: Preislich bedingt sind Konsolen technisch schlechter. Wer weniger zahlt brauch nicht darauf zu hoffen, mehr zu bekommen. Dafür ist der PC für Raubkopien im Schnitt anfälliger, weswegen ich auch die extreme Verspätung von GTA 5 und auch die aktuelle DRM News auf diesen Umstand zurückführe, was aber hier jetzt nicht interessiert. Der PC ist komplizierter als die Konsole, während Konsolen einem bis auf wenige Ausnahmen kaum weitere Einsatzmöglichkeiten bieten. Und die letzten 2 Punkte hängen auch noch von dem jenigen ab, den man fragt. Ich finde PC's im Grunde nicht kompliziert und Konsolen schränken mich zu sehr ein. Das trifft aber eben nicht auf jeden zu. Alle anderen Fakten, die hier genannt werden sind absolut subjektiv und sorgen dafür, das ihr euch alle im Kreis dreht wie ein Hund, der seinen eigenen Schwanz jagd.

Im Grunde ist weder das eine noch das andere schlechter. Denn am Ende muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er will und brauch. Wenn ich z.B. nur was zum daddeln bräuchte, keinen PC nutzen müsste/würde und auch mich bei allen Genres mit nem Gamepad zufrieden geben könnte, würde ich auch eine Konsole kaufen. Aber da ich einen PC brauche, nicht nur daddel und auch Shooter/Strategie nicht mit einem Gamepad zocken will, nutze ich einen PC. Andere haben andere Bedürfnisse/Wünsche/Anforderungen und nutzen dann das passende Gerät für sie. Aber generell immer wieder diesen Konsolen vs. PC Krieg zu führen bringt doch nichts.


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist weder das eine noch das andere schlechter. Denn am Ende muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er will und brauch.



Ganz ursprünglich wollte ich eigentlich auch nur zeigen dass die Konsole technisch misslungen ist/war und das sich damit gewisse Einschränkungen hinsichtlich Gameplay ergeben, also nur über Fakten sprechen. Man kann aber nicht verhindern dass die Diskussion dann in alle Richtungen schwappt, das ist bei der Anzahl an Teilnehmern und Umfang des Themas gar nicht möglich.

Problem ist halt wenn jemand in den Thread kommt und sagt "Die Konsole ist fürs Spielen besser geeignet", dann ist das eine Aussage, die falscher nicht sein kann, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Dann schaukelt wieder alles hoch. Das ist entweder Trolling oder direkte Provokation.

Richtiger wäre zu sagen "Ich sehe ein dass die Konsole viele Nachteile hat, aber mir reicht das Angebot trotzdem und ich brauch keinen PC" - dann ist das eine berechtigte Meinung und da gibts nichts zu diskutieren. 

By the way: Spiele-Special: Umfrage zum Spielejahr 2015 - Das Ergebnis - Von Virtual Reality, The Witcher 3 und Sci-Fi-Szenarien - Seite 2 - GameStar.de
Umfrage auf Gamestar zu Trends 2015, ist denke ich mal recht represäntativ weil dort 8k Leute abgestimmt haben und auch viele Konsoleros unterwegs sind. Man kann einige interessante Aussagen beobachten, so scheinen endlich vielen Leuten die typischen Fortsetungen von CoD und Battlefield mittlerweile auf den Wecker zu gehen, man will nicht mehr so häufig vorbestellen und Indiespiele, Crowdfunding sowie Oculus stoßen auf großes Interesse. Anschaffung von PC - Komponenten ist auch recht gut dabei.

Es ändert sich eben doch langsam was, man kann es kaum glauben.


----------



## TheMiz (15. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist wohl in der menschlichen Psychologie zu suchen, jemand beleidigt mein Spielzeug und sieht auf mich herab, dem zeig ich jetzt mal wie unrecht er hat. Da ist viel verletzter Stolz dabei, Neid im Falle von jüngeren Spielern, die sichs nicht leisten können und vielleicht so ein nagendes Gefühl im Hinterkopf dass der Kauf vielleicht doch nicht dem Hype gerecht geworden ist - Hauptsache der andere merkt das nicht!


Die Psycholgie könnte man auch andersherum interpretieren: Da ist viel verletzter Stolz dabei, Neid im Falle von älteren Spielern, die sich zwar einen teuren PC leisten können, aber so ein stechend, nagendes Gefühl im Hinterkopf haben, weil der Kauf vielleicht doch komplett unnötig war, da sowieso keine exklsuiven AAA-Spiele dafür entwickelt werden. Hauptsache das eigene Gewissen ist befriedigt, dass unter dem Schreibtisch ein Metallhaufen steht, der XX Teraflops hat, damit ich mein angeschlagenes Ego befriedigen kann, und etwas kompensieren kann, was ich als Mensch nicht habe/schaffe.

_"Ich besitze ein Haus mit Garten, mein Grund hat 1000m², ich habe einen Pool, zwei Ebenen auf denen ich leben kann, und bin die Herrenrasse.
Alle unter mir, die nur in einer Wohnung leben, und nichtmal eine Terasse haben, sind mir unterlegen und müssen mir huldigen!"_

Deine Texte lesen sich wie eine fragwürdige Propaganda von einem Menschen, der sich als was besseres sieht, weil er für seinen Metallhaufen mehr Geld bezahlt hat als der andere.
Lächerlicher geht es nicht mehr. Hier im Forum haben die meisten neben der Konsole einen PC, genauso wie ich. Wenn du glaubst "wir" fühlen uns beleidigt weil ein x-beliebiger,
anonymer User in einem Internet-Forum sich herablassend über Konsolen äußert, dann hast du mit deinem PC mehr zu kompensieren als du zugibst.


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Deine Texte lesen sich wie eine fragwürdige Propaganda von einem  Menschen, der sich als was besseres sieht, weil er für seinen  Metallhaufen mehr Geld bezahlt hat als der andere.
> Lächerlicher geht es nicht mehr. Hier im Forum haben die meisten neben der Konsole einen PC, genauso wie ich. Wenn du glaubst "wir" fühlen uns beleidigt weil ein x-beliebiger,
> anonymer User in einem Internet-Forum sich herablassend über Konsolen äußert, dann hast du mit deinem PC mehr zu kompensieren als du zugibst.



Ich glaube mittlerweile nur noch dass du unnötig provozierst.
Wenn dir doch so wenig an dem Thema liegt, wieso bist du dann noch so hartnäckig dabei und verbreitest Unsinn? Die Diskussion hatte sich gerade auf ein normales sachliches Maß eingependelt bevor du dazu kamst.

Ich meld das hier mal, weil mir wirds langsam zu bunt.


----------



## TheMiz (15. Januar 2015)

Ich habe dich genauso gemeldet, denn du glaubst, du kannst andere Menschen, die du nichtmal kennst,  psychologisch analysieren. 
- und dann meldest du den anderen, wenn er  darauf reagiert?

DU hast unnötig provoziert, nämlich genau damit:



McRoll schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch nie verstanden habe - was für Nachteile haben Konsoleros eigentlich davon wenn PC'ler Konsolen bashen? Warum dieser enorme butthurt? Wird dadurch für euch objektiv etwas schlechter? Wenn der PC'ler sagt dass die Konsole dem PC sowohl technisch als auch softwaremäßig unterlegen ist, kommen dann für euch weniger Spiele raus? Werden die Casualspiele dadurch etwa komplexer sodass die Casuals auf einmal keinen Spaß mehr haben? Ihr sagt doch selber dauernd dass Konsolenspiele PC's angeblich nicht beeinflussen, dann ist es andersherum auch so oder nicht?
> 
> Wenn auf Drängen von Enthusiasten öfter schnellere Geräte am Markt erscheinen, dann profitiert ihr doch auch davon?
> 
> *Die Antwort ist wohl in der menschlichen Psychologie zu suchen, jemand beleidigt mein Spielzeug und sieht auf mich herab, dem zeig ich jetzt mal wie unrecht er hat. Da ist viel verletzter Stolz dabei, Neid im Falle von jüngeren Spielern, die sichs nicht leisten können und vielleicht so ein nagendes Gefühl im Hinterkopf dass der Kauf vielleicht doch nicht dem Hype gerecht geworden ist - Hauptsache der andere merkt das nicht!*


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Januar 2015)

> Richtiger wäre zu sagen "Ich sehe ein dass die Konsole viele Nachteile hat, aber mir reicht das Angebot trotzdem und ich brauch keinen PC" - dann ist das eine berechtigte Meinung und da gibts nichts zu diskutieren.


Die Nachteile haben beide Lager. Das ist ja eben der Knackpunkt. Du redest halt immer nur von Nachteilen seitens der Konsole und das Konsolenspieler sich ihren Kauf nur schönreden müssen. Dem ist aber nicht so. Wer eine Konsole hat und aus überzeugung spielt und feiert, der hat mit der Anschaffung seinen Bedarf gedeckt und ist befriedigt. Für die Person ist es eine gute Lösung gewesen und das muss er nicht rechtfertigen, auch wenn er es meistens tut. Und genau deswegen kocht es immer wieder über.

Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit den Smartphone's. Jeder der ein iPhone nimmt deckt damit seinen Bedarf. Es muss dabei nicht immer der technische Bedarf gemeint sein. Prestige/Status kann bei entsprechendem Ego ebenfalls zum Bedarf werden, den die Person decken möchte. Gerade bei einer Kaufentscheidung aus Prestige-Gründen werden gerne Stimmen gegen das iPhone von den Nutzern als Neid interpretiert. Dabei übersehen viele, das sie sich überteuerten Kram gekauft haben, der den Bedarf maßlos übersteigt. Die meisten nutzen die Smartphones garnicht in dem Umfang, wozu sie in der Lage wären. Und die Nutzer rechtfertigen subjektiv nicht ihren Kauf, sondern stellen die subjektiven Pro-Argumente zu dem Telefon als objektive Fakten dar, wodurch sie das iPhone als das ultimative Telefon darstellen wollen.

Stellen wir uns mal vor, das der PC das iPhone repräsentiert. Der PC ist teuer, hat unfassbar viel Potential und viele geben auch gerne 2000+ € für die Kiste aus. Und was machen sie am Ende damit? Spielen! Sie schöpfen also in den meisten Fällen das Potential des Gerätes überhaupt nicht aus. Das Gerät ist also im Grunde ebenfalls eine Übersättigung des Bedarfs. Aber anstatt das die PC'ler (zu denen ich ja auch gehöre) mit subjektiven Argumenten den PC als die für sich beste Wahl deklarieren, stellen sie oftmals ihre subjektiven Argumente als objektive Fakten der gesamten Plattform dar. Ooops ... irgendwie wie beim Telefon. Die Konsoleros machen es nicht anders. Die schieben nur andere Argumente vor.

Es geht um den Bedarf, den jeder einzelne gedeckt haben möchte. Wer zum daddeln das Sofa vorzieht und nicht für jedes Spiel eine Installationsroutine manuell durchklicken und die Performance des Spiels einstellen will, nimmt eine Konsole. Wer Maus und Tastatur besser findet, die Qualität des Spiels anpassen möchte oder einfach mehr Möglichkeiten will, das Gerät zu nutzen, der nimmt einen PC. Was am Ende aber desser ist, entscheidet jeder für sich und nicht eine pseudo-objektive Diskussion mit subjektiven Argumenten, die am Ende irgendwo einen Fakt hervorbringen soll, der aber nie zustande kommt, da sich ja die meisten nie einig werden.


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2015)

Na wenn es einfach wäre sich einig zu werden, dann müsste man das hier auch nicht über 600 Seiten weiterführen.  Es geht eher darum dass man entscheidet, welche Seite die besseren Argumente hervorbringt und sich entsprechend entscheidet. Das beurteilt dann am Besten ein Dritter und nicht die Dauerposter, zu denen ich langsam werde.

Edit: 





> Der PC ist teuer, hat unfassbar viel Potential und viele geben auch  gerne 2000+ € für die Kiste aus. Und was machen sie am Ende damit?  Spielen! Sie schöpfen also in den meisten Fällen das Potential des  Gerätes überhaupt nicht aus.



Doch, denn das Spielen fordert gerade die Hardwarepower, die man sich teuer erkauft. Sie schöpfen das Potenzial voll aus. Die Myriaden von Möglichkeiten am PC gibts dann noch gratis obendrauff, auf die man bei Bedarf zugreifen kann.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Dass du meine Aussagen nie in ihrer Gesamtheit siehst sondern Teile so uminterpretierst wies dir passt haben wir schon lange festgestellt.



Wow,einfach wow - ganz großes Kino McRoll,du wirfst mir sowas vor,dabei hast du nicht verstanden,worum es mir bei meinen letzten Posts ging
Und wer ist wir?Seid ihr endlich mehr als 3 Leute?



McRoll schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet dass Konsolen die alleinige Schuld tragen - sie tragen aber einen erheblichen Teil bei. Das ist einfach das Konsolen - Umfeld was Simpelspielchen begünstigt - Konsolen sind darauf ausgelegt und optimiert. Warum sollte man auch den bequem gewordenen warm gesessenen Platz verlassen und was neues wagen? Wenn ein Spieler immer nur das Gleiche vorgesetzt bekommt, gewöhnt er sich daran und verlangt auch nie nach Neuem.
> Auch wenn beim PC viele so drauf sind, so bietet zumindest die Plattform an sich die Option für was besseres. Die Konsole ist dagegen eine Sackgasse. Selbst wenn man ein hammermäßiges Spiel darauf erschaffen_will_, wird man von der Hardware eingeschränkt.



Wer definiert "Besseres"- Du? Es gab auch auf den Konsolen abseits des Mainstream genug Titel,da muss man einfach nur über den Tellerrand gucken,nur weil sie nicht deinem bevorzugten Genre entsprechen,kann man da nichts für
Ja dann hat man am Pc die Power,nur nutzt man sie einfach nicht ,weil die Mehrheit dort nicht mal HighEnd spielt
Abgesehen von Kickstarter findest du da auch keine großen Projekte ,aber grade die beliebtsten Titel wie LoL sowie der Indieboom zeigen,dass es nicht HighEnd Technik bedarf 



McRoll schrieb:


> Mit dieser Mentalität hätten wir die absolute Stagnation - dann gäbe es überhaupt keinen Fortschritt mehr. Würden alle so denken, würden wir noch beim C64 hängen.



Vorab ,dein "ihr Konsoleros" kannst du dir sonst wo hinstecken,ich bin kein reiner Konsolenspieler noch will ich aber Anhänger der PCMR sein
Ich bin einfach ein Gamer,ich spiele noch nicht so lange wie du am Pc,aber 2007 bin ich von der Ps2 auf den Pc gewechselt,weil mir die damaligen Konsolen nicht zugesagt haben 
Damals war ich 12 oder so,und habe Spiele wie Diablo 2,Baldurs Gate,Warcraft3 gesuchtet,dann kamen irgendwann LoL,StarCraft 2,CS  und diese Spiele haben mir alle Spass gemacht ,trotzdem habe ich bestimmte Spielegenres einfach vermisst und habe mir trotzdem ne Ps3 gegönnt letztes Jahr
Und auch ich werde trotzdem SpaceSims wie SC spielen,da ich neugierig bin,das Genre habe ich damals "verpasst"

Wo wettere ich gegen den allgemeinen PC Gamer? Mein Post behandelte nicht mal die PCMR
Ich habe zudem nie behauptet,dass ich mir komplette Stagnation wünsche ,auch ich wünsche mir mehr Titel mit mehr Anspruch ,sei es Handlung oder Gameplay 
Das Ding ist ,ich sehe darin nicht die Hardware Power der Konsolen als schuldig an (denn das betrifft den Pc gleichermaßen) ,es ist viel mehr das Budget ,was limitiert
Achja den Early Adopter Mist lass mal weg,auch ohne Leute wie dich geht es voran in der Technik,keine Sorge 



McRoll schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist wohl in der menschlichen Psychologie zu suchen, jemand beleidigt mein Spielzeug und sieht auf mich herab, dem zeig ich jetzt mal wie unrecht er hat. Da ist viel verletzter Stolz dabei, Neid im Falle von jüngeren Spielern, die sichs nicht leisten können und vielleicht so ein nagendes Gefühl im Hinterkopf dass der Kauf vielleicht doch nicht dem Hype gerecht geworden ist - Hauptsache der andere merkt das nicht!



Neid ,verletzer Stolz ? 
Mit wem redest du überhaupt grade ? Ich kann mir selbst den ganzen Kram leisten,ich hype auch keine Spiele wie WD oder Destiny 
Was das mit unserer Diskussion zu tun hat,muss ich wohl nicht verstehen
Aber schon lustig,als ich mal einige PCMR Anhänger gefragt habe,warum man eigentlich das Ganze abzieht,kam die Begründung :
Das man sich alle die Jahre als PCGamer mies gefühlt hat,weil PC Gaming ja ausstirbt und unnutz sei und jetzt schlägt man halt zurück 
Also wer soll neidisch sein - die Konsolenspieler ,die es nicht interessiert oder die Spieler ,die beide Seiten kennen ?
abgesehen davon bist du es doch,der sich angegriffen fühlt,wenn man dein Spielzeug runtermacht 



McRoll schrieb:


> Der "richtige" Konsolenspieler kriegt das Ganze hier auch gar nicht mit, wie du schon selber sagtest - daher kanns ihm doch wurscht sein was der PC'ler von seiner Konsole hält. Aber ein paar Leute stecken dermaßen viel Energie in die Diskussion hier, da MUSS es einfach um mehr gehen als bloßes Vergleichen oder Meinungsaustausch. Sieht man auch gut an den Postcounts.



Mir ging es in den letzten Post überhaupt nicht um Konsole vs PC
Es ging mir Auswirkungen, wenn Konsolen wegfallen würden,du bist ja der festen Überzeugung ,dass dann alles soviel besser wird 
Ich habe dir aber Punkte genannt ,die dem ganzen widersprechen,auf keins ist bist du eingangen

1.) Fehlende HardwarePower
Die wird es auch weiterhin geben,da der Enthusiastenmarkt nun mal nicht die Mehrheit ausmacht
Wenn die Leute nicht bereit sind aufzurüsten ,dann macht es keinen Unterschied ob sie nun einen 500€ Pc unter dem Tisch haben oder eine Konsole
Die Mehrheit der Entwickler wird sich trotzdem an der Mehrheit orientieren,da man soviel Gewinn wie möglich machen will
Für paar Enthusiasten gibt es auch keine besonderen Extrawürste 

2.)Konkurrenz durch Mobile Gaming
Ja es klingt blöd,aber Tablets,Notebooks werden immer beliebter (und grade Notebooks machen einen großen Anteil an Pcs aus)
klar haben die Dinger nicht genug Power für Grafikkracher
Aber vielen Leuten reichen ja simplere Spiele oder halt Erfolgskracher wie LoL und Co
Firmen sehen ja Potenzial in dieser Richtung,und sie werden diese auch in Zukunft mit einbinden,wenn sie sich davon viel Gewinn versprechen 

3.) Ausrichtung an die Masse
Ich betone es gern noch einmal,auch am PC zocken viele Leute nur gelegentlich bzw auch sehr gerne AAA Titel (wenn Konsolen wegfallen,kommen dann weitere Leute dazu)
Spiele wurden nicht versimpelt,weil es schlicht an Power mangelte ,sondern weil es die Kunden so wollten 
Und wie bereits erwähnt,du solltest auch hoffen,dass deine bevorzugten Genres nicht irgendwann gemolken werden oder versimpelt
Denn das kann passieren,wenn man versucht eine größere Zielgruppe anzusprechen


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

Hört doch auf mit dem melden. Das man verschiedener Meinung ist gabs früher auch schon oder habt ihr damals in der Schule auch gleich jeden verpetzt? Dieses ständige aufstacheln ist doch sowas von sinnlos und energieverschwendend... Man wird sowieso niemals auf einen grünen Zweig kommen. Recht hat sowieso keiner von euch und jeder. Darüber kann man ganze Romane schreiben und am schluss kommt nur böses Blut raus. Letztlich fetzt ihr euch hier seit Tagen/Wochen wegen irgendwelchen Sinnlosigkeiten. Jede Plattform hat nunmal ihre Berechtigung. Ich denke keiner von euch würde diese Diskussion über Autos führen. Da gibt es auch schnelle, große, kleine, etc.

Sorry für Offtopic.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Januar 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Oder wenn man zB bei Far Cry 4 nur 20% vom Spiel runtergeladen hat, kann man auf der PS4 schon loszocken (die Kampagne). Am PC muss man die volle Zeit warten.



Natürlich konnte man auch auf den PC Far Cry 4 oder AC vorher schon los zocken, sobald ein gewisser Teil geladen war! O.o

Verbreitet doch nicht solche Unwahrheiten, nur weil es grad so gut passt und bleibt objektiv. Ansonsten hat das hier überhaupt keinen Sinn...


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hört doch auf mit dem melden. Das man verschiedener Meinung ist gabs früher auch schon oder habt ihr damals in der Schule auch gleich jeden verpetzt? Dieses ständige aufstacheln ist doch sowas von sinnlos und energieverschwendend... Man wird sowieso niemals auf einen grünen Zweig kommen. Recht hat sowieso keiner von euch und jeder. Darüber kann man ganze Romane schreiben und am schluss kommt nur böses Blut raus. Letztlich fetzt ihr euch hier seit Tagen/Wochen wegen irgendwelchen Sinnlosigkeiten. Jede Plattform hat nunmal ihre Berechtigung. Ich denke keiner von euch würde diese Diskussion über Autos führen. Da gibt es auch schnelle, große, kleine, etc.
> 
> Sorry für Offtopic.



Tja ich weiß auch nicht warum hier so viel Energie reinfließt - ich kann zumindest von mir sagen dass auf der Arbeit grade Auftragsflaute herrscht und ich deswegen den halben Tag im Internet surfe und hier richtig abnerden kann. Andererseits spiele ich eben sehr gerne und interessiere mich auch für Hardware, daher investier ich auch Zeit rein, aber laut einigen wollen sie einfach nur zwischendurch spielen und Spaß haben und sich keine Gedanken um Hard - und Software und Rumgefrickel machen ... und doch hängt man auch den ganzen Tag hier im Hardware -Spezialistenforum ab und fetzt sich. Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.

Aber die eine Frage hat man mir immer noch nicht beantwortet: Was für einen Nachteil haben Konsolenspieler davon wenn man ihre Hardware basht und warum ist ihnen das so wichtig was der PC'ler von ihrem Gerät hält? Mir beispielsweise ist es scheißegal was der Konsolenspieler vom PC hält - warum andersherum nicht? Warum spielen sie nicht einfach nur und lassen "die Nerds" labern?
Bevor jemand wieder speziell sich angesprochen fühlt - das meine ich für die Allgemeinheit der Konsolenspieler. Diese Shitstorms gibts überall, nicht nur hier.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> *Natürlich konnte man auch auf den PC Far Cry 4 oder AC vorher schon los zocken, sobald ein gewisser Teil geladen war!* O.o
> 
> Verbreitet doch nicht solche Unwahrheiten, nur weil es grad so gut passt und bleibt objektiv. Ansonsten hat das hier überhaupt keinen Sinn...



Wie soll das gehen?
Bei mir musste ich es komplett installieren, dann konnte ich es spielen. Man hat einzig die Wahl updates nicht zu installieren, und dann offline zu spielen.
Auch bei steam ist mir keine Option bekannt, in der ich sagen könnte: "So Wolfenstein zu 20% geladen, jetzt kann ich zocken....".


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen?
> Bei mir musste ich es komplett installieren, dann konnte ich es spielen. Man hat einzig die Wahl updates nicht zu installieren, und dann offline zu spielen.
> Auch bei steam ist mir keine Option bekannt, in der ich sagen könnte: "So Wolfenstein zu 20% geladen, jetzt kann ich zocken....".


In uplay kann man wenn ein gewisser Teil geladen ist schon den Prolog los zocken, wahren im Hintergrund weiter geladen wird. 

( Siehe AC und Far Cry)


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2015)

Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, wenn es geht --> kuhl!
Gilt das auch für die DVD-Version?
Leider ist es (noch) Ausnahme, statt Regel.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte früher immer mein PC wäre mit der SSD extrem schnell,
aber wenn man mal die Install-Zeiten der PS4 gewohnt ist, kommt einem der PC vor wie ne Krücke.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Eine Sache will ich aber ergänzen,es gibt auch auf den Konsolen komplexe und schwierige Spiele
> DarkSouls,DmC,Ninja Gaiden,Bayonetta,FFX,Valkyria Chronicles ,generell zB BeatmUps usw
> es ist halt ein anderes Genre,aber es gibt sie



Must dir auf der PS3 mal Dragon´s Dogma geben.


----------



## ryzen1 (15. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Aber die eine Frage hat man mir immer noch nicht beantwortet: Was für einen Nachteil haben Konsolenspieler davon wenn man ihre Hardware basht und warum ist ihnen das so wichtig was der PC'ler von ihrem Gerät hält? Mir beispielsweise ist es scheißegal was der Konsolenspieler vom PC hält - warum andersherum nicht?



Andersrum ist es doch genauso. 
Die, die sich über gebashe aufregen, sind eh nur eine Minderheit. Dem Großteil der Gamer ist das vollkommen egal, was ein paar Enthusiasten von sich geben bzw die Gegenseite von sich gibt. Im Grunde geht es ja ums Gaming und daher sollte man sich nicht wie Kleinkinder bekriegen.
Hier im Forum sind es auch nur noch wenige die sich auf das ganze Thema einlassen.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Must dir auf der PS3 mal Dragon´s Dogma geben.



Kenn ich schon  hat mir gefallen besser als das Skyrim Vanilla ^^
Nur schade,dass der Nachfolger Deep Crown f2p wird ....(das ist doch der inoffizelle Nachfolger oder?)
Wünschte Capcom würde einfach ein klassisches SP Game releasen,was darauf aufbaut,aber anscheinend war das Spiel nicht erfolgreich genug...


----------



## Rizzard (15. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kenn ich schon  hat mir gefallen besser als das Skyrim Vanilla ^^
> Nur schade,dass der Nachfolger Deep Crown f2p wird ....(das ist doch der inoffizelle Nachfolger oder?)



Du meinst Deep Down.
Ob das der inoffizielle Nachfolger sein soll, kA.
Capcom hat sich ja angeblich "Dragons Dogma Online" patentieren lassen. Das könnte dann schon eher der Nachfolger sein.




> Wünschte Capcom würde einfach ein klassisches SP Game releasen,was darauf aufbaut,aber anscheinend war das Spiel nicht erfolgreich genug...



Ich denke auch der Erfolg blieb aus.
Das Game wurde für den westlichen Markt sogar vereinfacht. Die originale Fernost-Version war angeblich noch schwerer.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Du meinst Deep Down.
> Ob das der inoffizielle Nachfolger sein soll, kA.
> Capcom hat sich ja angeblich "Dragons Dogma Online" patentieren lassen. Das könnte dann schon eher der Nachfolger sein.
> Ich denke auch der Erfolg blieb aus.
> Das Game wurde für den westlichen Markt sogar vereinfacht. Die originale Fernost-Version war angeblich noch schwerer.



Hm klingt nach MMO,vllt ist das ja Deep Down jetzt  (ja ich meinte Deep Down ^^)
Naja schade ein SP Game mit Coop wie im letzten Teil hätte ich besseer gefunden,das Vasallen System war auch ganz cool,nur die KI war manchmal etwas zickig
Insgesamt fand ich das Spiel schon recht knackig,der Hardcore Modus wurde nachgepatcht bzw ich habe mir das Spiel mit Dark Arisen geholt,da war der dabei


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

Das gibts schon öfters und länger. Einfach mal bei Steam versuchen die Spiele zu starten  Gibts ja bei Wow auch z.b.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hm klingt nach MMO,vllt ist das ja Deep Down jetzt  (ja ich meinte Deep Down ^^)
> Naja schade ein SP Game mit Coop wie im letzten Teil hätte ich besseer gefunden,das Vasallen System war auch ganz cool,nur die KI war manchmal etwas zickig
> Insgesamt fand ich das Spiel schon recht knackig,der Hardcore Modus wurde nachgepatcht bzw ich habe mir das Spiel mit Dark Arisen geholt,da war der dabei



Ja ein Onlinegame interessiert mich kaum bis garnicht.
Das Vasallensystem war zwar wirklich toll von der Idee her, aber die K.I., naja.^^

Mir hat Dragons Dogma "eigentlich" auch gefallen, aber es gab diverse Kritikpunkte (K.I., ewige Laufwege usw) die mich dann doch nach ca 25h zum Abbruch gebracht haben.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Januar 2015)

> Aber die eine Frage hat man mir immer noch nicht beantwortet: Was für einen Nachteil haben Konsolenspieler davon wenn man ihre Hardware basht und warum ist ihnen das so wichtig was der PC'ler von ihrem Gerät hält? Mir beispielsweise ist es scheißegal was der Konsolenspieler vom PC hält - warum andersherum nicht? Warum spielen sie nicht einfach nur und lassen "die Nerds" labern?
> Bevor jemand wieder speziell sich angesprochen fühlt - das meine ich für die Allgemeinheit der Konsolenspieler. Diese Shitstorms gibts überall, nicht nur hier.


Davon mal abgesehen, das es die andere Seite auch nicht anders macht (wie schon erwähnt) liegt das genau an dem, was ich schon einmal erwähnt habe. Es liegt daran, das die subjektive Meinung der Nutzer von selbigen immer als objektiver Fakt dargestellt wird und damit allen anderen gegenüber ihr Device als das beste hinstellen. Sie haben dadurch kein Nachteil. Sie fühlen sich nur durch die objektiv hingestellten subjektiven Argumente, die in solchen Diskussion gebracht werden angegriffen und bekommen indirekt damit einen Fehlkauf bestätigt. Durch das fast anonyme Internet bauen sich dann selbst die schüchternsten auf und fangen an, gegenzuwettern und ihren Kauf zu rechtfertigen. Allerdings müssten sie das nicht, wenn das gekaufte Gerät den Bedarf deckt/befriedigt und der Käufer damit zufrieden ist. Sie tun es aber trotzdem, weil sie sich eben angegriffen fühlen. Das soll sich dann wohl irgendwie Stolz nennen. Wieso auch immer 

Es ist alles nur Psychologie. _Das große Kind nimmt dem kleinen den Schnuller weg und das kleine Kind traut sich nicht, sich den zurückzuholen. Durch die Anonymität des Internet's sind allerdings beide gleich groß. Und schon nehmen sich die beiden den Schnuller in einer Tour gegenseitig weg. Irgendwann muss aber mal der Klügere nachgeben, ansonsten geht es ewig so weiter._ Subjektive Argumente machen einen Charakter nicht größer. Denn subjektive Argumente sind grundsätzlich mit anderen subjektiven oder objektiven Argumenten wiederlegbar (wenn es denn welche gibt). Wer also nur subjektiv gegen eine andere Person argumentiert, die das gleiche tut, haben wir die Schnuller Situation. Beide sind gleich groß, keiner will nachgeben und der Bullshit hört nie auf. Und wenn dann einer endlich bereit ist, nachzugeben und die Diskussion zum ende zu bringen (z.B. McRoll ... so langsam zumindest), giest wieder eine andere beleidigte Leberwurst Öl ins noch glühende Feuer und schon brennt die Hütte wieder!

Die Wortwahl ist da sehr wichtig bei soetwas:
Beispiel 1:
1. "Der PC ist das beste Gerät, _weil Shooter zocken einfach mit Maus und Tastatur besser geht_."
2. "*Ich finde* der PC ist zum daddeln am besten für *mich* geeignet, weil *ich* am liebsten Shooter spiele und mit Maus und Tastatur am besten klarkomme."

Beispiel 2:
1. "Die Konsole ist das beste. Die _Exklusivtitel sind der absolute Hammer_. Dagegen ist der PC nichts."
2. "*Ich mag* bestimmet Exklusivtitel und möchte auf diese auch ungern verzichten. Daher habe *ich mich* für eine Konsole entschieden."

Fällt der Unterschied auf? Kleine Legende:
Kursiv: subjektive Meinung objektiv dargestellt
Fett: Schlagwörter, die eine subjektive Meinung als solche unterstreichen

Ich denke damit sollte klar sein, warum der ganze Spaß immer ausufert. Also gebt den jeweils anderen den Schnuller zurück. Im Grunde habt ihr alle Recht. Aber eben nur auf euch selbst bezogen und nicht Generell für das jeweilige Device!!!

Genug getippt


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Nur das es nicht nur subjektive Argumente gibt, sondern Tatsachen. 
z.B. das die Konsolen zu schwach sind um die aktuellen Spiele so laufen zu lassen wie geplant. 
Und die damit verbundene Tatsache: die Entwickler müssen sich damit abfinden und schalten diverse Optionen nicht frei bzw passen die Spiele den technischen Anforderungen für die Konsolen an, obwohl mehr möglich wäre.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

also ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen,aber mir gings nicht darum,was besser ist
mir wäre es halt schon lieber,wenn man die jeweils andere Seite akzeptieren würde,aber darum ging es mir dieses Mal nicht
da kann ich sowieso lange warten

Ich wollte einfach nur anmerken,dass es eben nicht an den Konsolen liegt ,es betrifft beide Seiten gleicher Maßen 
Selbst wenn es sie nicht gibt,wird man nicht gleich zum PC Enthusiasten - das sieht man ja auch am aktuellen Pc Markt 
Um das Problem mit der Stagnation sowie der Vereinfachung der Spielinhalte zu umgehen,müsste man von der Mehrheit verlangen mehr in Hardware zu investieren und so 
Oder doch vom Entwickler verlangen mehr auf die Wünsche einzugehen,zb  eine komplexere KI oder mehr Luft nach oben bei den Einstellungen 
Oder halt auch weniger gewinnorientiert zu denken ,und nicht sämtliche Marken zu melken und abzuschlachten - sprich eine bessere Balance mit Kundenfreundlichkeit

@ Rizzard
ja das Spiele hatte schon paar Schwächen,fands aber recht gut so 30h lang ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

@cryon1c: Das gilt aber auch nur wenn man sich die Konsole gleich zu beginn kauft. Jeder der sie sich etwas später leistet kennt ja dann die HW und was die leisten kann. Also zumindest wenn er sich denn informiert. Gleiches gilt auch für die Spieleentwickler. Die wissen das jetzt ja auch.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur das es nicht nur subjektive Argumente gibt, sondern Tatsachen.
> z.B. das die Konsolen zu schwach sind um die aktuellen Spiele so laufen zu lassen wie geplant.
> Und die damit verbundene Tatsache: die Entwickler müssen sich damit abfinden und schalten diverse Optionen nicht frei bzw passen die Spiele den technischen Anforderungen für die Konsolen an, obwohl mehr möglich wäre.


OMG noch so ein Pseudofakt. Eine Anpassung der Performance an ein anderes Device ist absolut kein Hexenwerk. Was glaubst du denn, wie lange es dauert, global definierte Parameter für Shader, Texturen oder andere generische Algorythmen in einer Definitiondatei des Quelltextes anzupassen. Genauso ist es auch mit den Texturen. Texturen sind nichts anderes als Imagefiles. Da lässt man kurz ein batch drüberlaufen, die alle Texturen etwas runterskalliert und fertig ist die Marie. Unterumständen ist noch beim Modell die Oberflächen auflösung anzupassen. Das wird aber auch nicht ewig dauern. Was glaubst du wohl, warum in den aktuellen Konsolen x86 Hardware verbaut ist. garantiert nicht, weil AMD noch Überschüsse an Chips/Plattformen hatte und bitte bitte gemacht haben. Dieser Schritt soll die Portierung zwischen den Devices vereinfachen. Und jeder Entwickler, den ich kenne (und das sind viele) würden globale parameter für solche Geschichten gesondert ausgelagert in separate Sourcefiles packen.

Wenn die Entwickler stellenweise den dämlichen Fehler machen, ihr Spiel zuerst auf die Konsole zu entwickeln (bestes Beispiel Rockstar) als gleich auf dem PC, dann würde es dabei viel weniger Probleme geben. und warum? Weil Texturen und Modelle bereits in entsprechend hoher Auflösung parat liegen würden. Runterskallieren ist leichter als hoch. Denn nach unten geht keine Qualität verloren (bis auf Auflösung bzw. Poligone, was aber gewollt ist). Nach oben hin muss man wenn man Pech hat aber jede Menge Hände anlegen.

Natürlich ist die Konsole schwächer. Bei dem Preis und dem Wissen, das es technisch mittlerweile nichts anderes als ein PC ist, hätte mich alles andere absolut gewundert! Aber das ist nicht das Problem, das viele  Spiele bei der Qualität mit sich ziehen. Das Problem schaffen die Entwickler/Publisher selbst. Entweder wurde die Entwicklung falsch angegangen oder sie waren am nde zu geizig (was in den allermeisten Fällen der Fall sein dürfte), noch einen Moment in die Optimierung zu investieren. Das ist kein Problem bei den Konsolen. Das Problem liegt an anderen Stellen. Früher zur PS1/PS2 Zeit konnten es doch die meisten entwickler auch. Warum heute nicht. Und damals waren die Anpassungen auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Architekturen weitaus aufwendiger.

Wenn es also mit der aktuellen Konsolen-x86er Generation nicht einfacher wird, womit dann. Nur wer bei Konsolen um die 400-500 € High-End Hardware erwartet, ist extremst naiv! Für 500 € bekommt man auch nur einen Mid-End Gaming-PC, auf dem die Spiele genauso aussehen wie auf den Konsolen.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Ändert nix an der Tatsache das viele Multiplattform-Titel wegen der schlechten Optimierung und anpassung an die besagten Plattformen entweder Performanceprobleme haben oder hässlicher aussehen als sie eigentlich sollten. Oder gleich beides.
Natürlich wird es einfacher, aber wenn man die Spiele direkt für den Highend-PC entwickelt (und Highend ist in dem Fall die stärkste CPU auf dem Mainstream-Sockel und top3 GPUs auf dem Markt), sieht das ganze entsprechend aus und rennt auch entsprechend wenn man diesem die passende Hardware vorsetzt. 

Dabei geht es auch nicht um geile Grafik, es geht um viele andere Sachen wie Physik etc, die auf Screenshots nicht zu sehen sind, mit denen die meisten Spiele beworben werden. Dann holt man es sich und wundert sich wieso auf ein mal so ne Grütze produziert wurde, wenns doch besser geht. 
Das Problem liegt nicht bei den Konsolen allein, die Konsolen sind aber mit einer der Gründe warum das passiert.

Als Early Adopter, der sich mit Kinderkrankheiten rumplagt und teure neue Hardware kauft, will ich dafür auch was sehen. Ansonsten könnte mein PC nur halb so viel kosten und würde die gleichen FPS bei gleicher Qualität produzieren (also mehr als mein 60Hz Monitor aktuell anzeigen kann). 
Dazu kommt es noch das ich als streamer aktiv bin. Das heißt - viele Alpha, Beta, Early Access und frische Releases mitnehmen. Da ärgert man sich grün & blau in welchem Zustand die Spiele auf den Markt losgelassen werden. Während es bei Alpha & Beta "normal" ist, da erwartet man das, fühlen sich viele Spiele direkt nach dem Release wie eine pre-Alpha an, das darf nicht sein.
Und mir ist jedes Mittel recht um das zu umgehen, denn ich verdiene da auch mit dran und glaub mir keiner will einen Stream sehen wo ich 5h lang versuche die Spiele so zum laufen zu kriegen wie sie sollten und es trotzdem nicht schaffe.

Natürlich ist diese Sichtweise recht selten, da es nicht so viele Streamer mit fetten aktuellen Kisten gibt, aber auch meine Kollegen teilen diese Meinung. Wenn irgendwas weg muss, damit die Spiele die wir kriegen, besser werden (rein technisch) weil es weniger zu optimieren gibt, ists uns nur recht.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Januar 2015)

Ich bin dafür,dass dieser Thread endlich mal geclosed wird,denke es ist Alles gesagt und man wird nie auf einen gleichen Nenner kommen!


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

Darum geht doch die Diskussion! Warum sollten die Spieleentwickler etwas für eine Plattform entwickeln wo sich das ganze dann 1 Millionen mal verkauft. Während andere Plattformen das 10 fache erreichen an Verkäufen (Übertrieben gesagt)?


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Insgesamt hält sich aber die balance was die Spieler auf verschiedenen Plattformen angeht. Man sollte nicht nur die Verkaufszahlen bedenken, sondern auch die (massiven) F2P Spiele und PC-spezifische Genres die gerne ignoriert werden.

Ich kaufe mir viele Spiele eben auch NICHT mehr weil es unfertige Konsolenports sind, ich bin damit auch nicht allein. Das wirkt sich natürlich auf die Zahlen aus. Warum soll ich auch was kaufen, was mir nicht gefällt. Und wenn sich das nicht ändert, wird der PC in diesen Bereichen natürlich weiter nach unten bewegen bis sich das ändert. 
Ich hoffe jetzt aber das die Kluft zwischen PC-Leistung und Konsolen so groß wird, das sich viele Entwickler wieder zum PC zu bewegen um richtig gutaussehende Spiele zu machen. Bislang ist die Tendenz so das bereits jetzt ein PC für denselben Preis etwas mehr Leistung als die Konsole bietet, das wird noch steigen.


----------



## Razor2408 (15. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt aber das die Kluft zwischen PC-Leistung und Konsolen so groß wird, das sich viele Entwickler wieder zum PC zu bewegen um richtig gutaussehende Spiele zu machen.


Das wünscht sich jeder PC-Spieler, und ich wünsche mir das auch. Aber man hat leider schon bei der letzten Konsolen-Generation gesehen, dass sich da überhaupt nichts tut. Am Ende wo Crysis 3 erschienen ist, war der PC (rein theoretisch) ca. 30 mal stärker als eine PS3, aber außer Konsolenports ist nichts gekommen. Sicher ist die Mehrleistung dann schön, aber außer für höhere Auflösung und Kantenglättung kann man sie nicht verwenden. Das finde ich schade. Ich hätte auch schon aufgerüstet wenn ich mehr Leistung bräuchte, aber mein i7-3770K und meine GTX 780 @ 1.300 genügen mir vollkommen. Damit kann ich sogar die meisten Spiele von 2880x1620 downsamplen, weil noch genug Leistung da ist.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2015)

Die Entwickler werden nicht das machen was am schönsten aussieht, sondern was das meiste Geld einbringt.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Das wünscht sich jeder PC-Spieler, und ich wünsche mir das auch. Aber man hat leider schon bei der letzten Konsolen-Generation gesehen, dass sich da überhaupt nichts tut. Am Ende wo Crysis 3 erschienen ist, war der PC (rein theoretisch) ca. 30 mal stärker als eine PS3, aber außer Konsolenports ist nichts gekommen. Sicher ist die Mehrleistung dann schön, aber außer für höhere Auflösung und Kantenglättung kann man sie nicht verwenden. Das finde ich schade. Ich hätte auch schon aufgerüstet wenn ich mehr Leistung bräuchte, aber mein i7-3770K und meine GTX 780 @ 1.300 genügen mir vollkommen. Damit kann ich sogar die meisten Spiele von 2880x1620 downsamplen, weil noch genug Leistung da ist.



Versuch mal Dragon Age:Inquistion, Assassin's Creed:Unity oder Crysis 3 in Ultra mit 4 MSAA in dieser Auflösung zu spielen, das wird schwer.

Das Gute am PC ist auch dieses Besagte "Frickeln" was viele ja als Negativpunkt sehen, aber mein Far Cry 4 sieht ja mittlerweile besser aus als die Screens von Ubisoft vor Release (Dank "Frickeleien" wie Gameprofile.xml und SweetFX):
Bild: farcry4_2015_01_15_01wmu8y.png - abload.de
Bild: fc17ru55.png - abload.de
Bild: fc4gfu65.png - abload.de
Bild: fc3uwu3w.png - abload.de
Bild: farcry4_2015_01_15_010rut2.png - abload.de


----------



## Razor2408 (15. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Versuch mal Dragon Age:Inquistion, Assassin's Creed:Unity oder Crysis 3 in Ultra mit 4 MSAA in dieser Auflösung zu spielen, das wird schwer.


Kannst du lesen? Ich schrieb "bei den meisten" Spielen. Das da sind die absoluten Ausnahmen, und für 1080p reichts allemal noch locker.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Das Gute am PC ist auch dieses Besagte "Frickeln" was viele ja als Negativpunkt sehen, aber mein Far Cry 4 sieht ja mittlerweile besser aus als die Screens von Ubisoft vor Release (Dank "Frickeleien" wie Gameprofile.xml und SweetFX):
> Bild: farcry4_2015_01_15_01wmu8y.png - abload.de
> Bild: fc17ru55.png - abload.de
> Bild: fc4gfu65.png - abload.de
> ...


Ohje.... Jetzt kommt er wieder mit seinen hoffnungslos übersättigten Bildern...
Dir mag so ein Comic-Look gefallen, mit Realismus oder "schön" hat das aber nicht viel zu tun.

Wenn du mal wirklich gute Dschungel-Grafik sehen willst, dann sieh dir *Crysis von 2007 in 4K* an, ein Spiel das acht Jahre alt ist, und besser aussieht als Far Cry 4...
Zeigt auch mal wieder dass es grafisch am PC kaum vorangeht, obwohl er die Technik-Krone für sich behält. (Screens selbst von mir gemacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lg3 (15. Januar 2015)

Joa für ein Spiel von 2007 sieht Crysis schon ganz ok aus!


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2015)

So wie ich das sehe gibts 3 mögliche Szenarien in Zukunft:

a) es bleibt alles so wie es jetzt ist, es wird wieder eine neue Konsolengeneration geben, die separat vom PC behandelt wird. Je nachdem wie sie ausfallen wird, wird der PC trotzdem schnell überholen und wir haben die heutige Situation. Nicht wünschenswert aber nicht unwahrscheinlich. 

b) man realisiert dass ein günstiges Fertiggerät nicht den Anforderungen der jeweiligen Zeit entsprechen kann (je nachdem wie sehr 4K,  Oculus und Co. einschlagen) und  konzentriert sich auf andere Dinge, wie das Nintendo macht. Dann hat man ein in sich abgeschlossenes System mit eigenen Genreschwerpunkten und Gameplay und trennt das klar vom PC. Hoffentlich nur noch wenige Ports. Würde ich mir persönlich zwar wünschen, ist aber unrealistisch, wird so wohl nicht passieren.

c) die wahrscheinlichste Variante, es gibt keine separaten Konsolengeräte mehr, sondern modulare Fertigsysteme im Stil von z.B. Project Christine: Razer stellt modulares PC-Gaming-System vor und einheitliche Betriebssysteme, so wie Microsoft bereits plant.
Konsole und PC verschmelzen, die vernünftigste Lösung von der alle profitieren. Dann hat man nicht mehr Version A zu entwickeln die 10 Millionen auf Konsole absetzt und Version B zu portieren die 1 Million am PC absetzt, sondern Version C, die sich 11 Millionen mal an einheitlichen Geräten verkauft. Das Einzige worum man sich dann noch Gedanken machen sollte ist, wie teuer die Komponenten sein sollen. Ist ja nicht so dass dann die heutigen Genres verschwinden, Gamepad wirds dann auch noch geben.

So wies zur Zeit läuft ist weder wünschenswert noch effizient. Optimierungen kosten Zeit und Geld, Portierungen kosten Zeit und Geld. Marketing und Imagekampagnen für System A und B sind aufwendig und kosten Zeit und Geld. Das meiste Geld wird nicht mit Hardware sodern mit Spielen verdient und mit eigenen Diensten, die den Spieler an das System binden.

Wer fordert, dass die Spieleprogrammierer sich doch gefälligst mehr Mühe beim Portieren und Entwickeln geben sollen ist naiv, die sind gestresst von knappen Terminen und dem Publisher, der ihnen im Nacken sitzt und fordert, die werden alle paar Jahre von Firma zu Firma herumgereicht sobald ein Projekt fertig ist, Spieleschmieden gehen regelmäßig pleite sobald die Spiele sich schlecht verkaufen, die müssen Überstunden ohne Ende schieben - die werden sich nicht noch mehr Stress aufhalsen, wenn das geforderte Mindestsoll erreicht ist. 

Ein einheitliches System würde die Entwickler enorm entlasten und nebenbei Entwicklungsgelder einsparen. 

Und dieses System wird der PC sein. Die jetzige Konsolengen ist mit ihren Betriebssystemen, Spieleupdates, Multimediafunktionen etc. schon zu 90% PC (nur eben in langsam)


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

Portierungen wird es ja jetzt mit der neuen Konsolengeneration nicht mehr geben. 

Aber das mit dem einen Betriebssystem glaub ich nicht. Warum sollte Sony ihr System aufgeben? Nur wegen Windows dann?


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2015)

Die machen das dann so wie EA mit Origin oder Valve mit Steam oder Ubisoft mit Uplay. Eigene Vertriebsplattform wo dann die eigenen Spiele drauf erscheinen und nur darüber bezogen werden können. Oder irgendeine Art von Kollaboration. Sollte jetzt nicht so das Problem sein, außer dass man sich den PC mit noch mehr Diensten zumüllen darf -.-

Aber immer noch besser als jetzt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für die DVD-Version?
> Leider ist es (noch) Ausnahme, statt Regel.



Hmm gute Frage. Er schlägt das ja im Download direkt vor. Weiß jetzt gar nicht wie das ist, wenn man die Retail Version besitzt. Da glaub ich aber nicht das es geht.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Ich schrieb "bei den meisten" Spielen. Das da sind die absoluten Ausnahmen, und für 1080p reichts allemal noch locker.
> 
> 
> Ohje.... Jetzt kommt er wieder mit seinen hoffnungslos übersättigten Bildern...
> ...



Bitte nicht aufregen, ich habe das schon gelesen, deshalb der Smiley am Ende, sollte nicht ganz ernst gemeint sein.

Natürlich sieht Crysis noch immer toll aus, aber ein Far Cry 4 sieht auch toll aus, ich erkenne kein übersättigtes Bild, Du musst bedenken dass ein Far Cry 4 im Gegensatz zu Crysis 1 schon diverse DX11 Techniken verwendet, aber ja, das Gesamtbild von Crysis 1 sieht absolut toll aus.
Die Dunia Engine ist halt etwas comiclastig, aber schön finde ich sie noch immer, hässlich ist es nun aber auch nicht, ist aber wohl Geschmacksache.

Crysis 1 ist aber noch immer ein richtiger Hardwarefresser, ich habe in Far Cry 4 mehr Frames als in Crysis 1, schon stark für ein 8 Jahre altes Spiel.

Aber egal, ich gönne mir bald Majoras Mask für den 3DS, das läuft in mikriger Auflösung und Grafik von Nintendo 64 Zeiten, ist aber inhaltlich um mehrere Klassen bessere als Crysis oder Far Cry.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, aber eigentlich sollte nach Crysis das ganze genau so weitergehen - richtig hungrige Spiele, bei denen einem die Kinnlade runterfällt. Aber wirklich viel ist da nicht mehr passiert - unter anderem durch Konsolen. Obwohl der PC jetzt doppelt bis dreifach so schnell ist wie 2008.


----------



## Invisiblo (15. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja, aber eigentlich sollte nach Crysis das ganze genau so weitergehen - richtig hungrige Spiele, bei denen einem die Kinnlade runterfällt. Aber wirklich viel ist da nicht mehr passiert - unter anderem durch Konsolen. Obwohl der PC jetzt doppelt bis dreifach so schnell ist wie 2008.



Der Grund dafür ist, dass Unternehmen nunmal gewinnorientiert sind. Yerli hat sich extrem über die Raubkopierer aufgeregt und auf Konsolen verdienst du logischerweise einfach mehr. 

Ich sehe Crysis 1 eher als Prestigeprojekt für die CryEngine.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

vllt weil Crysis gefloppt ist?
Deshalb hat man doch die Konsolen mit an Bord genommen,geholfen hat es Crytek aber nicht 
HighEnd Grafik allein tut es einfach nicht,irgendwo muss das Spiel auch noch was Anderes bieten bzw eine gewisse Käuferschicht muss da sein


----------



## Razor2408 (15. Januar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich sehe Crysis 1 eher als Prestigeprojekt für die CryEngine.


Richtig - ein Prestigeprojekt, wo Crytek viel Verlust gemacht hat.

Crytek wollte NUR auf den PC setzen, Crytek wollte sich weiterhin im High-End-Segment bewegen.
Wie weit das die Firma gebracht hat, sieht man ja: Crytek: Stand im April kurz vor Bankrott, Crytek dementiert *Update*

Der PC ist für den "Normal-Zocker" sowieso uninteressant, weil er einfach zu kompliziert ist, und zu teuer.
Deswegen bräuchte der PC weiterhin solche Projekte um UNS, die Core-Zocker, weiterhin bei der Stange zu halten. Leider sind solche Projekte viel zu teuer.

@ RavionHD
Ich hole mir Majora's Mask auch am neuen 3DS. Wenigstens weißt du zumindest dass Nintendo die besten Spiele macht


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2015)

Gefloppt ist Crysis 1 nicht wirklich, soll sich laut PCGamer im Jahre 2008 schon 3 Millionen mal Retail verkauft haben ([PC Gamer UK] Crysis sells 3 million through Retail), Fakt ist aber dass es dumm wäre nur PC exklusiv zu entwickeln da der Konsolenmarkt sehr groß ist und es auf dem PC niemand gibt der Exklusivtitel wirklich subventioniert wie Sony oder Microsoft es mit ihren Entwicklern tun.
Vielleicht hatte Crytek ja zu große Erwartungen, sieht man ja auch anhand der aktuellen finanziellen Situation.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (16. Januar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> In uplay kann man wenn ein gewisser Teil  geladen ist schon den Prolog los zocken, wahren im Hintergrund weiter  geladen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, wenn es geht --> kuhl!


So sieht das aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum sollte das auf dem PC auch nicht möglich sein?
Da ist techn. noch viel mehr möglich.




Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> TheMiz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Durch das Management kann man  aber nach kurzer Zeit loszocken und Spaß haben. Oder wenn man zB bei Far  Cry 4 nur 20% vom Spiel runtergeladen hat, kann man auf der PS4 schon  loszocken (die Kampagne). Am PC muss man die volle Zeit warten.
> ...



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gefloppt ist Crysis 1 nicht wirklich, soll sich  laut PCGamer im Jahre 2008 schon 3 Millionen mal Retail verkauft haben ([PC Gamer UK] Crysis sells 3 million through Retail)


„Two months later, on Electronic Arts' earnings conference of the   quarter, it was reported that Crysis had reached the 1 million units   mark, and that it had *exceeded their expectations*.“

Crytek konnte nur den Hals nicht voll genug kriegen! 
Deswegen beschränkte man sich lieber darauf über die Zahlen der Raubkopien (_wahrscheinl. von Hand gezählt_) zu jammern. 

Da kommt man sich doch verarscht vor, wenn man so wie ich direkt zu Release die *CE* gekauft hat!
Tja, danach haben sie den Fokus auf Konsolen verlagert. Ende vom Lied -> fast bankrott.
Und ihre Exclusives werden nun auch auf den PC portiert. 
Geschieht ihnen recht. Ihre besten Zeiten waren auf dem PC.
Das passiert, wenn man die Hand beißt, die einen füttert! 

Gieriges und undankbares Pack!  


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Zeigt auch mal wieder dass es grafisch am PC  kaum vorangeht, obwohl er die Technik-Krone für sich behält.


Auf anderen Geräten tut sich aber eben noch weniger, da wird nur (halbwegs) auf den aktuellen Stand aufgeschlossen.
Mit ein bißchen leistungsfähigerer Hardware hätten sich die Konsolenhersteller bestimmt auch nicht gleich finanziell das Genick gebrochen.
Ging doch früher auch. Hätten sie die Subventionsmarge diesmal eben etwas kleiner gehalten.



Razor2408 schrieb:


> i7-3770K 4.500MHz  *| * *GTX 970 G1 Gaming* 1.400MHz * |  *  16GB Ram Corsair * | *     GA-Z77X-UD3H * | *     NZXT H2 Classic


Ich sehe gerade. Hast du jetzt doch aufgerüstet. 
Klang bei dir immer so als hättest du die Schnauze voll vom PC.


----------



## Razor2408 (16. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Auf anderen Geräten tut sich aber eben noch weniger, da wird nur (halbwegs) auf den aktuellen Stand aufgeschlossen.
> Mit ein bißchen leistungsfähigerer Hardware hätten sich die Konsolenhersteller bestimmt auch nicht gleich finanziell das Genick gebrochen.
> Ging doch früher auch. Hätten sie die Subventionsmarge diesmal eben etwas kleiner gehalten.


Das Genick gebrochen zwar nicht, aber Sony hat mit der PS3 schmerzlich lernen müssen, dass niemand eine Konsole für 599€ auch nur annähernd beachtet.
Die PS3 hat in den ersten drei Jahren (!) satten Verlust gebracht, weil Sony mit dem exotischen Cell-Chip komplett übers Ziel hinausgeschossen ist.
Genau deshalb hat man nun auf einen möglichst günstigen Start-Preis hingearbeitet, da man schneller in der Gewinnzone ist, und die "magische Grenze"
von ~299€ schneller erreicht ist. Ab diesem Preis kauft der Massenmarkt dann so richtig ein, und die Stückzahlen bekommen einen Schub. Wie man sieht hat
Sony ja alles richtig gemacht - die PS4 verkauft sich wie warme Semmeln, und die User beschweren sich nicht über die Technik/Grafik (außer hier  )



Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade. Hast du jetzt doch aufgerüstet.
> Klang bei dir immer so als hättest du die Schnauze voll vom PC.


Naja, aufrüsten kann man das nicht nennen, eher "umgerüstet". Jemand hat mir für die 780 dank B1-Revision knapp 300€ angeboten.
Da ich für die GTX 970 dank Gutscheine & Angebot genau 300€ bezahle, habe ich quasi weniger Stromverbrauch und ca. 15-20% mehr fps für ein paar Euro mehr.
Wer würde das nicht machen ^^

Außerdem kann ich Shooter, bzw. alle Spiele wo man zielen muss, nicht mit einem Gamepad spielen. Da muss es immer Maus&Tastatur sein.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Januar 2015)

Lohnt sich dann im Grunde dann schon, er zahlt nichts dazu, hat ein bisschen mehr Leistung, 1GB mehr Vram und spart an Strom, und das G1 Model ist sowieso top, der kann locker die 1500 Mhz in der Regel und dann ist er schon auf GTX 980 Niveau.

Grundsätzlich denke ich dass die Konsolen ab ~249 einen richtig fetten Boom erleben werden, für den Preis kauft sich ja quasi dann eine Konsole, vor Allem im Wohnzimmer wird sie sich dank der 4K BluRay Unterstützung sehr gut machen solange man diesbezüglich kein ITX PC bevorzugt.

Was mir jedoch am PC Gaming gefällt ist die Tatsache alte Spiele in "besser" zu spielen, konnte ich beispielsweise mit meiner alten HD7870 Hitman:Absolution in 1080P und AA ganz gut spielen, kann ich das mit der GXT 970 nun in 4K und 2 MSAA in gleich hoher bis minimal niedriger Framerate spielen, erfreue mich jedoch der deutlich besseren Optik.
Pic-Upload.de - HMA-2015-01-16-03-11-34-95.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - HMA-2015-01-16-03-10-22-42.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - HMA-2015-01-16-03-09-36-64.jpg


Bis vor Kurzem habe ich nach jeder neuen Grafikkarte Crysis 1 nochmal probiert (naja wer hat das nicht?).


----------



## Shub Niggurath (16. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Lohnt sich dann im Grunde dann schon, er zahlt nichts dazu, hat ein bisschen mehr Leistung, 1GB mehr Vram und spart an Strom, und das G1 Model ist sowieso top, der kann locker die 1500 Mhz in der Regel und dann ist er schon auf GTX 980 Niveau.


Naja, dann bügel ich auch mal 1500+ drüber und bin wieder auf Abstand. 
Was du kannst, kann ich auch. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Bis vor Kurzem habe ich nach jeder neuen Grafikkarte Crysis 1 nochmal probiert (naja wer hat das nicht?).


Ich hab's letztens mit Crysis Warhead probiert.

@Hitman
Silky smooth 30fps


----------



## RavionHD (16. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Naja, dann bügel ich auch mal 1500+ drüber und bin wieder auf Abstand.
> Was du kannst, kann ich auch.
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist 4K, das ist zu entschuldigen.
Ohne AA läuft es sogar mit ~45 im Schnitt.

Ja das stimmt natürlich, mit 1500 Mhz ist eine GTX 980 wiederum ziemlich stark vor der GTX 970 mit 1500 Mhz, aber ob die Mehrleistung sich für die 200 Euro lohnt kann wohl nur jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## _VFB_ (16. Januar 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe gibts 3 mögliche Szenarien in Zukunft:
> c) die wahrscheinlichste Variante, es gibt keine separaten Konsolengeräte mehr, sondern modulare Fertigsysteme im Stil von z.B. Project Christine: Razer stellt modulares PC-Gaming-System vor und einheitliche Betriebssysteme, so wie Microsoft bereits plant.
> Konsole und PC verschmelzen, die vernünftigste Lösung von der alle profitieren. Dann hat man nicht mehr Version A zu entwickeln die 10 Millionen auf Konsole absetzt und Version B zu portieren die 1 Million am PC absetzt, sondern Version C, die sich 11 Millionen mal an einheitlichen Geräten verkauft. Das Einzige worum man sich dann noch Gedanken machen sollte ist, wie teuer die Komponenten sein sollen. Ist ja nicht so dass dann die heutigen Genres verschwinden, Gamepad wirds dann auch noch geben.



Eine der größeren Vorteile einer Konsole ist , das eben alle die gleiche Hardware verbaut haben. Das erlaubt den Entwicklern Hardwarenäher zu entwickeln und dadurch eine höhere Effizienz zu erzielen. Das ist auch der Grund warum Exklusive Spiele auf Konsolen immer (meistens) besser aussehen als Multiplattformtitel auf der gleichen Konsole. 
Ein modulares System würde den Vorteil "kaputt" machen, da es viele verschiedene System gibt, die Unterschiedlich stark sind. Der Entwickler muss das Spiel auf unterschiedlich starken Systemen gut aussehen lassen → Das Spiel ist nicht so gut auf die Hardware abgestimmt/Effizient . Ein modulares System hat eben nicht nur Vorteile.
Dann ist es so das Spiele die auf extrem starken PCs laufen die Mehrleistung schlecht bis garnicht umsetzten können (Eines der krasseren Beispiele ist da z.B Cities XL, das nur 1 Kern unterstützt) . Somit sind die grafischen Unterschiede nicht mehr so groß zwischen den Platformen, wie sie anhand der Rohleistung eigentlich zu erwarten währen. Das wahr vorallem in den letzten Jahren der Last Gen zu merken. Die Grafikunterschiede zwischen PC und Konsolen war nicht so extrem Groß, obwohl der PC ein Vielfaches mehr an Rohleistung hatte als die Konsole.

Es ist auf jedenfall interessant wie sich das alles Entwickelt. Gerade die Steam Boxen sind interessant. Mal sehen wie die ihre Leistung umsetzten kann und für welche Systeme entwickelt wird. 

Dann ist da auch noch Star Citizen. Ich denke die Mindestanforderungen des Spiels werden sehr hoch sein, damit der Unterschied der System etwas geringer wird.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja, aber eigentlich sollte nach Crysis das ganze genau so weitergehen - richtig hungrige Spiele, bei denen einem die Kinnlade runterfällt. Aber wirklich viel ist da nicht mehr passiert - unter anderem durch Konsolen. Obwohl der PC jetzt doppelt bis dreifach so schnell ist wie 2008.



Crysis kam 2007. [emoji14]


----------



## Kinguin (16. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Idee von Razer recht gut,so sollte aber auch jeder in der Lage sein seine Komponenten austauschen zu können
für den Ottonormalkunden keine schlechte Idee
Nur besteht die nächste Aufgabe dann halt darin,dass sich der Entwickler eben unendlich vielen Hardware Konfigurationen anpassen muss,es gibt bisher nur wenige Spiele,die auch wirklich vernünftig skalieren ,zb die Spiele mit der Frostbite Engine
wer sagt denn überhaupt,dass die dann wirklich sich nach Enthusiasten richten ?

Letzten Endes entscheiden das aber die Entwickler/Publisher,ich bleibe dabei es ist das gewinnorientiere Denken der Unternehmen was das eigentliche Problem darstellt
Die Mehrheit der Gamer ,das betrifft also Pc/Konsole gleicher Maßen ,wirft nunmal mehr wesentlich mehr Geld ab 
Gaming ist nunmal nicht mehr das Hobby von früher,es ist kein Wunder,dass man sich genau jetzt an dieser Masse orientiert 
Beliebte Marken/Genres werden auch weiterhin ausgeschlachtet, und daran kann nur der Konsument was ändern 
der Entwickler wird seine Strategie bestimmt nicht überdenken,wenn er Gewinn macht

Und dann ist die Frage,welche Rolle Tablets/Notebooks usw spielen werden,wenn Konsolen verschwinden könnte der Anteil vllt dort größer werden?
Schon jetzt machen Notebooks einen hohen Anteil am Pc aus ,zumindest den klassischen Desktop Office Pc verdrängen sie und auch viele Firmen gehen in diese Richtung und wollen darin investieren,weil sie daran das große Geld sehen
Eine Entwicklung ,die ich nicht so toll finde,vorallem weil diese Spiele mir weder Spass machen und zudem teilweise auch ziemliche Abzocke sind


----------



## McRoll (16. Januar 2015)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Eine der größeren Vorteile einer Konsole ist , das eben alle die gleiche Hardware verbaut haben. Das erlaubt den Entwicklern Hardwarenäher zu entwickeln und dadurch eine höhere Effizienz zu erzielen. Das ist auch der Grund warum Exklusive Spiele auf Konsolen immer (meistens) besser aussehen als Multiplattformtitel auf der gleichen Konsole.
> Ein modulares System würde den Vorteil "kaputt" machen, da es viele verschiedene System gibt, die Unterschiedlich stark sind. Der Entwickler muss das Spiel auf unterschiedlich starken Systemen gut aussehen lassen → Das Spiel ist nicht so gut auf die Hardware abgestimmt/Effizient . Ein modulares System hat eben nicht nur Vorteile.
> Dann ist es so das Spiele die auf extrem starken PCs laufen die Mehrleistung schlecht bis garnicht umsetzten können (Eines der krasseren Beispiele ist da z.B Cities XL, das nur 1 Kern unterstützt) . Somit sind die grafischen Unterschiede nicht mehr so groß zwischen den Platformen, wie sie anhand der Rohleistung eigentlich zu erwarten währen. Das wahr vorallem in den letzten Jahren der Last Gen zu merken. Die Grafikunterschiede zwischen PC und Konsolen war nicht so extrem Groß, obwohl der PC ein Vielfaches mehr an Rohleistung hatte als die Konsole.
> 
> ...



Das kann man aber mit einer gut skalierbaren Engine ausgleichen, so wie etwa Frostbite: Battlefield 4: DICE spricht über die hohe Skalierbarkeit der Frostbite 3 Engine
 Solange die Architektur gleich bleibt, unterscheiden sich die Komponenten dann in Anzahl der Kerne, Shader, Takt, RAM usw. Dann brauchen die Programmierer nur bestimmte Effekte ab - und zuschalten. Das geht selbst heute schon wunderbar einfach z.B. mit nVidia Gameworks, das scannt den Rechner nach Spielen und optimiert sie per Mausklick. Man muss bereits heute keinen Finger mehr krumm machen und sich mit Grafikeinstellungen befassen.

Einen weiteren Vorteil hab ich ganz vergessen. Wenn alle Spiele auf dem gleichen System erscheinen gibt es weniger Berührungsängste mit neuen Genres und der Reiz mal was neues ausprobieren ist höher, weil man sich kein neues System für ein bestimmtes Spiel anschaffen muss. Ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung, ich hab einem aus meinen Freundeskreis mal Elite Dangerous nähergebracht, er hat früher nicht mal einen Blick auf sowas werfen wollen und hat sich verstellt. Mittlerweile hat er sich nen Saitek X55 + Track IR geholt und ist davon nicht wegzubekommen, wenn ich mal was anderes mit ihm zocken will (das ist übrigens der mit dem Eyefinity - Setup, worüber ich weiter hinten geschrieben hab.)


----------



## Shub Niggurath (16. Januar 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> die PS4 verkauft sich wie warme Semmeln, und  die User beschweren sich nicht über die Technik/Grafik (außer hier  )


Also, wenn ich da mal allein YouTube betrachte, da geht's aber ordentlich zur Sache bei fast jedem Video mit Konsolenbezug.
Es werd sogar ganze Kanäle nur dem Abhaten des Konkurrenzgerätes gewidmet!
Was ich da schon lesen mußte.

Da heiß es *Xbot* _gegen_ *Sony Pony* 
_ (und das sind noch die harmlosen Betitelungen)_ 

Die Munition mit denen sie zu Felde ziehen, um sich immer wieder aufs Neue die Schädel einzuhauen: 
_Auflösung_, _Frame Rates_, _Exclusives_, _Online Service_ und _Verkaufszahlen (abgesetzte Einheiten)_.

Indirektes Beschweren gibt es somit also schon. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> aber ob die Mehrleistung sich für die 200 Euro lohnt kann wohl nur jeder selber entscheiden.


Ach, halb so wild.
Alle 3 Jahre mal eine neue Karte, da muß man nicht gleich am Hungertuch nagen. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Crysis kam 2007.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das eine Jahr macht über diese zeitliche Distanz das Kraut aber auch nicht fett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





McRoll schrieb:


> Das geht selbst heute schon wunderbar einfach z.B. mit nVidia Gameworks, das scannt den Rechner nach Spielen und optimiert sie per Mausklick.


Kann's sein, daß du Experience meinst?

Das wird aber trotzdem nie so gut sein, wie von Hand optimiert (z.B. cfg/ini-Tweaks).


----------



## Razor2408 (16. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich da mal allein YouTube betrachte, da geht's aber ordentlich zur Sache bei fast jedem Video mit Konsolenbezug.
> Es werd sogar ganze Kanäle nur dem Abhaten des Konkurrenzgerätes gewidmet!
> Was ich da schon lesen mußte.
> 
> ...


Viele von denen sind aber auch "One-Time-Hitter", die ihren zynischen Kommentar hinterlassen, und dann wieder auf ewig verschwinden.
Im Internet tummeln sich halt am meisten die Leute, die sich auch informieren, und/oder schon mal auf einem PC gezockt haben.
Im Vergleich zum PC sind die neuen Konsolen sicher enttäuschend - mir fallen die (grafischen) "Fehler" auch sofort wenn ich mal auf der PS4 spiele.
Aber den absoluten Großteil der Leute juckt das nicht, da sie keine PC-Grafik kennen. Und wieviele das sind, sieht man ja: über 19 Millionen in 13 Monaten.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. Januar 2015)

> Die Munition mit denen sie zu Felde ziehen, um sich immer wieder aufs Neue die Schädel einzuhauen:
> Auflösung, Frame Rates, Exclusives, Online Service und Verkaufszahlen (abgesetzte Einheiten).


Ganz ehrlich? Da beide Konsolen eine nur bedingt starke Hardwarebasis haben sollten sich die Spieler lieber um andere Parameter kümmern.
Technisch ist nur entscheident, ob Spiele flüssig laufen oder nicht. 

Spiele die nicht flüssig laufen, müssen nicht zwangsläufig auf die Technik zurückzuführen sein. Es kann auch ein Entwicklerfehler sein. Aber faktisch ist dieser Krieg zwischen den Parteien gegenseitiges zuwerfen von Watte. Ich habe erst gestern bei meiner Abendrunde mit dem Hund mit einem Freund darüber diskutiert (wir sind beide PC'ker). Konsolen haben mittlerweile im Bezug auf Spielen und auch dem Gerät selbst andere Probleme. Nicht nur das Problem, das mittlerweile auch auf Konsolen Day-One Patches in mode kommen und somit für ein spielbares Erlebnis eine Internetverbindung oftmals vorrausgesetzt werden muss, sondern auch die Patches der Betriebssysteme der Konsolen nehmen langsam Überhand. Früher zu PS1 und PS2 Zeiten konnte man die Geräte kaufen, auspacken, anschließen, Spiel einlegen und losdaddeln. Heute führt einem erstmal ein Assistent durch eine Einrichtung, im Zuge dessen auch ein Account eingerichtet wird, nur um danach erstmal Patches herunterzuladen. Aber genau das sind die Diskussionsparameter, die in den alten Generationen gar kein Thema waren.

Das sind alles so Sachen, die technisch die Konsolen näher an den PC bringen und wieder ein weiteres Argument für Konsolen wegfällt. Da aber alle aktuellen Konsolen diese Problematik in sich tragen, ist das gekloppe untereinander schon fasst lächerlich. Da ist der Krieg zwischen Konsole und PC schon naheliegender geworden. gerade wegen den technischen Annäherungen. Und selbst da geht es um Bedarf und Deckung selbigem und resultiert am Ende in einer subjektiven Argumentationsschlacht. Siehe hier!

Nur weil Entwickler/Publisher sich aus kostengründen/geiz sich die zeit für Optimierungen nicht nehmen, macht das den PC nicht zur besseren Plattform für alle. Der Geiz sorgt zwar für schlechte Ports auf andere Plattformen. Das macht aber die Konsolen nicht gleich schlechter für alle. Die Geräte haben alle ihre Daseinsberechtigung und finden ihre Abnehmer.

Lächerlich sind auch Foren, in denen es Konsolen Empfehlungen gibt. "Ich möchte die neusten Sportspiele spielen. Welche Konsole könnt ihr empfehlen?". Die Standardantwort schlechthin: *Playstation 4*
Argumente: Meistens höhere Auflösung, oftmals höhere FPS, angeblich durch die Bank weg bessere Bildqualität. <- Und was macht davon die Spiele nun besser?
Die Spiele sind flüssig und gerade die Sportspiele sehen eh immer aus wie LastGen. Am Ende kommt der Spieler, der fragt aber mit dem XBox-Pad besser klar. Und nun? Nun muss er sich mit dem Gamepad der PS4 abquälen.

Alles nur noch Eunuchenpolitik.


----------



## antec1200 (16. Januar 2015)

Für mich kommt nur der PC infrage allein schon wegen der Grafik.


----------



## iGnAZz (25. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab im Mai meine Pc aufgerüstet für ca. 700€. Hab dann aber gemerkt, dass ich viel lieber auf der Couch oder im Bett mit Controller zocke. Kurzer Hand den Pc wieder gekauft und im September ne PS4 gekauft. Bin super glücklich, aber mein Bastlertrieb wurde durch die Ps4 nicht gestillt. 
Glücklicherweise hab ich meinen Pc bis auf Netzteil und Gehäuse geschenkt bekommen. Mit dem kann ich bisschen zocken und dran rumbasteln. 
Meine Meinung: Pauschal gibt's nicht das Beste. Hängt von Person zu Person und deren Vorlieben ab. 
Genauso gibt's keine bessere Konsole.  Man sollte die kaufen, auf der für einen persönlich die besseren Titel rauskommen. 
My opinion..


----------



## Kinguin (25. Januar 2015)

iGnAZz schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Mai meine Pc aufgerüstet für ca. 700€. Hab dann aber gemerkt, dass ich viel lieber auf der Couch oder im Bett mit Controller zocke. Kurzer Hand den Pc wieder gekauft und im September ne PS4 gekauft. Bin super glücklich, aber mein Bastlertrieb wurde durch die Ps4 nicht gestillt.
> Glücklicherweise hab ich meinen Pc bis auf Netzteil und Gehäuse geschenkt bekommen. Mit dem kann ich bisschen zocken und dran rumbasteln.
> Meine Meinung: Pauschal gibt's nicht das Beste. Hängt von Person zu Person und deren Vorlieben ab.
> Genauso gibt's keine bessere Konsole.  Man sollte die kaufen, auf der für einen persönlich die besseren Titel rauskommen.
> My opinion..



^This
Aber wenn ich mal anmerken kann,kannst auch den Pc an den Fernseher anschließen
Bei mir aber steht der Pc im Arbeitszimmer,und der große TV im Wohnzimmer,außerdem finde ich ,dass so ein ATX PC zu gross und auffällig aussieht neben dem TV
Aber da mache ich mir irgendwann so nen kleinen HTPC ,mir macht das Bastlen auch am PC Spass ,macht auch finde ich den größten Reiz aus (also das Zusammenbauen)
Auflösung/AA sind nette Dinge,die man gerne mitnimmt,aber die für mich nicht ausschlaggebend sind

ps:achja cool,dass du Hooked guckst,finde den Kanal auch ganz gut ,besser sogar als Giga ^^


----------



## iGnAZz (25. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ^This
> Aber wenn ich mal anmerken kann,kannst auch den Pc an den Fernseher anschließen
> Bei mir aber steht der Pc im Arbeitszimmer,und der große TV im Wohnzimmer,außerdem finde ich ,dass so ein ATX PC zu gross und auffällig aussieht neben dem TV
> Aber da mache ich mir irgendwann so nen kleinen HTPC ,mir macht das Bastlen auch am PC Spass ,macht auch finde ich den größten Reiz aus (also das Zusammenbauen)
> ...



Ich glaube mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte könnte ich das nicht, aber es kommt die Woche eine gtx 750ti rein mit der dürfte das gehen. 

Hab mir auch deshalb das define mini geholt, welches aber immer noch ziemlich groß ist. Finde es aber schlicht und unauffällig und würde sich auch gut im Wohnzimmer machen. 

Als Konsolen Zocker sind mir so Dinge wie AA etc. eh nicht so wichtig. Grafik ist mir ziemlich wumpe und alles über 30fps passt für mich  

P.s. Jo ich finde Tom und Robin klassen. 
Das `neue` Giga geht für mich gar nicht mehr..


----------



## Nickles (27. Januar 2015)

> Da heiß es *Xbot* _gegen *Sony Pony *_


 LOL  Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört Sachen gibts^^
Bescheuerte consolewar


----------



## aloha84 (6. Februar 2015)

Mal ein paar interessante Zahlen --> Konami: Geschäftsbericht: Gewinn gesteigert, Umsatz unverändert; PC gewinnt an Bedeutung - 4Players

Konami verkaufte in dem Zeitraum ca 6,3 Mio Spiele, und der PC gewinnt an Bedeutung.
Von diesen 6,3 mio Spielen wurden 10% auf dem PC abgesetzt.
Das kann man halten wie man will, aber der Bringer ist das noch lange nicht. Immerhin mehr als auf XBoxO (6,x%), aber gegen Sony ist da kein ankommen. (Ps3 35% ; PS4 20%)


----------



## fxler (6. Februar 2015)

Es war klar das selbst nach 600 Seiten es ein xbox vs play Station gibt..


----------



## aloha84 (6. Februar 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> Es war klar das selbst nach 600 Seiten es ein xbox vs play Station gibt..



Ist der Zeit geschuldet.
Vor 25 Jahren hätte es gehießen, Sega besser als Nintendo.....etc.pp


----------



## RavionHD (6. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar interessante Zahlen --> Konami: Geschäftsbericht: Gewinn gesteigert, Umsatz unverändert; PC gewinnt an Bedeutung - 4Players
> 
> Konami verkaufte in dem Zeitraum ca 6,3 Mio Spiele, und der PC gewinnt an Bedeutung.
> Von diesen 6,3 mio Spielen wurden 10% auf dem PC abgesetzt.
> Das kann man halten wie man will, aber der Bringer ist das noch lange nicht. Immerhin mehr als auf XBoxO (6,x%), aber gegen Sony ist da kein ankommen. (Ps3 35% ; PS4 20%)



Naja was verkauft Konami denn auf dem PC? 

Metal Gear Solid 5:Ground Zeroes, kam aber viele Monate nach der Konsolenversion, und sonst gibt es halt noch Pro Evo, ein Sportspiel welches halt natürlich viel mehr im Konsolensegment aufgehoben ist.

Ich finde die 10% daher sogar ziemlich bemerkenswert.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Naja was verkauft Konami denn auf dem PC?
> .



Metal Gear Rising Revengeance (das erfolgreichste Platinum Games sogar mein ich verkaufstechnisch),Castlevania Lords of Shadow 1+2 (und Mirror of Fate,ebenfalls sehr gute Spiele)
die Titel sind unglaublich gut in ihrem Genre,nur sind sie generell nicht so verkaufsstark und bei dem Mainstream nicht bekannt genug - schade eigentlich


----------



## RavionHD (6. Februar 2015)

Es geht hier halt um die Verkäufe von April bis Dezember, da spielte Revengeance und Castlevania:Lords of Shadow 2 welches im Jänner bzw. Februar erscheinte wohl nicht eine allzu große Rolle, die Verkäufe entfallen hier in erster Linie auf Pro Evo (Sport und mehr Konsole) und MGSV:GZ weches ja erst Ende Dezember auf dem PC erschienen ist und daher sind diese 10% ja durchaus sehr ansehlich.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es geht hier halt um die Verkäufe von April bis Dezember, da spielte Revengeance und Castlevania:Lords of Shadow 2 welches im Jänner bzw. Februar erscheinte wohl nicht eine allzu große Rolle, die Verkäufe entfallen hier in erster Linie auf Pro Evo (Sport und mehr Konsole) und MGSV:GZ weches ja erst Ende Dezember auf dem PC erschienen ist und daher sind diese 10% ja durchaus sehr ansehlich.



ich bezog mich nur allgemein auf die Frage ,was Konami am Pc verkauft 
Ansonsten am Pc werden Spiele erst später gekauft im Sale ,und da würden MGR und Castlevania gut reinpassen 
Aber stimmt schon,wird nicht allzu groß gewesen,bei 6,3 Mio Einheiten würde man bei 10% auf 630.000 Einheiten kommen und da wird wohl PES einen sehr hohen Anteil ausgemacht haben ,gefolgt von MGSV:GZ 
das man im Jahr davor nur bei 2% lag,muss man sich nicht wundern bei Konami,immerhin hat man bis vor kurzem den Pc kaum Spiele spendiert


----------



## RavionHD (6. Februar 2015)

Ich denke der Anteil ist mehr MGSV:GZ zuzusprechen, ich kenne niemanden der Pro Evo auf dem PC spielt, wenn Fußball dann Fifa.

Aber schön dass man sieht dass die Spiele sich durchaus sehr gut verkaufen wenn man sie erst veröffentlicht, denke Konami wird sein Spieleportfolio nun auch auf dem PC veröffentlichen.

Ich hoffe ja dass The Phantom Pain zeitgleich für den PC erscheint.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die letzten 15 Seiten gegeben...

Könnt ihr den Leuten nicht einfach ihren Spass lassen - und zwar auf dem Spielgerät ihrer Wahl?! Ernsthaft, das hier liest sich wie ein Werbespot "Zeugen Jehovas vs. Mormonen". Meins ist besser NEIN MEINS IST BESSER aber mein Controller ABER MEINE AA-MODI aber meine Einfachheit ABER MEIN POTENTIAL...

Kann man nicht einfach mal ne Liste von Pro- und Contraargumenten machen, diese dann so stehen lassen und die schlussendliche Entscheidung dem Individuum überlassen? Nein, man muss sich gegenseitig die Rübe eindreschen, weil... Ja warum eigentlich? Habt ihr dieses "Überlegenheitsgefühl" (PCMR und CMR) echt so bitter nötig? Ist eure Persönlichkeit wirklich so erbärmlich unausgeprägt, dass ihr euch durch eine Elektrokiste mit Schaltkreisen identifizieren müsst? 

(Ich besitze den PC aus meiner Signatur und dazu eine ps1, eine ps2, eine ps3, eine psp, einen 3ds, einen Gameboy Advance und einen S/W-Gameboy. Master Race... Witzfiguren...)


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2015)

Ich mag meinen PC, obwohl 90% der Games die ich auf der Konsole habe finde ich besser... denn die aktulle Graphik-Highlights sind einfach nur seelenlose Geldmaschinen und sonst nix... da Lobich mir mein NES, SNES, Mega Drive, Saturn und die Wii. Dort sind Games noch Games, und ich liebe Super Mario World vom SNES via Beamer auf der 5m Leinwand.. da kann ich HD und AA haben bis die Skalen explodieren, Spass machts nedd


----------



## fxler (12. Februar 2015)

@Teutonnen
Das was du angesprochen hast,  scheint schon im Kindesalter zu beginnen. 
Wenn ich morgens in der Bahn sitze und die Schulkinder schon fast schreien,  und mit Namen wie "GayStation"  (sehr kreativ)  oder xschrott (siehe oben),  um sich werfen. 
Wird einem doch recht schnell klar das hopfen und malz verloren sind....


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Februar 2015)

Das kommt halt davon, wenn man den Rotzgören alles hinterherwirft, damit sich die überforderten Eltern nicht mit ihrem Partyunfall beschäftigen müssen (das sage ich mit 23). Ich wäre ja für einen Elternschein aber das Vögeln kann man dem Dummvolk einfach nicht verbieten.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich spiele eigentlich nur am PC, aber bin schon am Überlegen mir eine Xbox One zuzulegen. 
Mir gefällt das Interface und ich glaube das man perspektivisch (z.B. mit den Windows 8 / 10 Universal Apps) mehr mit der Xbox One machen kann als z.B. mit der PS4.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Februar 2015)

Dann solltest du mal auf Windows 10 warten, gibt Gerüchte wonach Xbox One und der PC näher zusammenrücken, was Software etc angeht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Februar 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Habt ihr dieses "Überlegenheitsgefühl" (PCMR und CMR) echt so bitter nötig? Ist eure Persönlichkeit wirklich so erbärmlich unausgeprägt, dass ihr euch durch eine Elektrokiste mit Schaltkreisen identifizieren müsst?



*ja-.-*


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Februar 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> *ja-.-*


Soll ich das jetzt als Zustimmung oder als Missbilligung auffassen?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Februar 2015)

als kleiner Scherz würde reichen


----------



## jmmoos (15. Februar 2015)

Rein aus Kompatibilitätsgrunden ist mir der PC am liebsten. Zumal man hier einfach mal die Grafikkarte vom Vorjahr über Bord werfen und ne neue reinhauen kann. Für jegliche "Party-Spiele" wie alle Mario-Titel ist die Wii natürlich unschlagbar. Einzig und allein FIFA würde ich nur auf Konsole zocken


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Februar 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> als kleiner Scherz würde reichen



Dann als Scherz.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Februar 2015)

jmmoos schrieb:


> Rein aus Kompatibilitätsgrunden ist mir der PC am liebsten. Zumal man hier einfach mal die Grafikkarte vom Vorjahr über Bord werfen und ne neue reinhauen kann. Für jegliche "Party-Spiele" wie alle Mario-Titel ist die Wii natürlich unschlagbar. Einzig und allein FIFA würde ich nur auf Konsole zocken



"Kompatibilität" gibt es auf der Playstation 4 nun auch, jedoch sehr teuer, für 20 Dollar im Monat oder für 45 Dollar für 90 Tage (also gut ~180 Dollar im Jahr) kann man alte Spiele auf der Playstation 4 streamen:
PlayStation Now: Spiele-Streaming ab 15 US-Dollar im Monat || Next-Gamer

Ist halt eine sehr teure Angelegenheit, dann lieber gebraucht eine Playstation 3 kaufen und die Spiele auch gebraucht holen, ist auf Dauer günstiger und man hat sie auch für immer.


----------



## Atent123 (18. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> "Kompatibilität" gibt es auf der Playstation 4 nun auch, jedoch sehr teuer, für 20 Dollar im Monat oder für 45 Dollar für 90 Tage (also gut ~180 Dollar im Jahr) kann man alte Spiele auf der Playstation 4 streamen:
> PlayStation Now: Spiele-Streaming ab 15 US-Dollar im Monat || Next-Gamer
> 
> Ist halt eine sehr teure Angelegenheit, dann lieber gebraucht eine Playstation 3 kaufen und die Spiele auch gebraucht holen, ist auf Dauer günstiger und man hat sie auch für immer.



Wollte Sony nicht erst sogar 6€ pro Stunde.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Februar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wollte Sony nicht erst sogar 6€ pro Stunde.



Das weiß ich nicht, aber wer würde dann bei so einem Preis diesen Service überhaupt nützen?


----------



## ryzen1 (18. Februar 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> @Teutonnen
> Das was du angesprochen hast,  scheint schon im Kindesalter zu beginnen.
> Wenn ich morgens in der Bahn sitze und die Schulkinder schon fast schreien,  und mit Namen wie "GayStation"  (sehr kreativ)  oder xschrott (siehe oben),  um sich werfen.
> Wird einem doch recht schnell klar das hopfen und malz verloren sind....



Und wie man hier im Forum merkt,  weisen auch Erwachsene dieses kindliche Verhalten auf. 
Ganz oben dabei, die Kindergartenkinder aus der PCMR Gruppe.


----------



## McRoll (19. Februar 2015)

Und darüber aufregen tun sich Leute mit nem Stock im Arsch bzw. Satire resistente Personen


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Februar 2015)

"Satire". Das sollte es wohl mal sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Februar 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> "Satire". Das sollte es wohl mal sein.



Ursprünglich wurde /r/pcmr als nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Seitenhieb auf die "Konsolen werden den PC langfristig verdrängen"-Bewegung ins Leben gerufen und hatte tatsächlich einen satirischen - wenn auch deshalb nicht weniger kindischen - Hintergrund. Es ging darum, der Häme der "Console peasants" die Vorzüge des PCs (Leistung, Modulbauweise, Offenheit und nicht zuletzt die Tatsache, dass Spiele nunmal auf PCs gemacht werden) unter die Nase zu reiben.


----------



## minejo22 (2. März 2015)

adler93 schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt der einzige der für PS2/3 gestimmt hat, natrülich finde ich den Pc auch gut, aber wenn man einfach nur wert auf Zocken legt ist man mit einer Konsole natürlich besser bedient, da die Spiele mit einer PS3 z.B immer in FullHD in guter Grafik ruckelfrei laufen. Um das mit einem Pc zu können reichen keine 300€ aus. Ich bin aber der Meinung man sollte beides besitzen, einen normal ausgerüsteten PC für Lanpartys, Spiele die besser auf dem PC sind und natürlich für das Internet und eine Konsole für das reine Spielevergnügen im Wohnzimmer.



Was nemmt hier die die Konsolen verteidigen eigentlich warum behaubtet jeder das die 1080p können nein können sich nicht sich schafen nur 720p und das ist kein Full HD


----------



## VISC3R4L (2. März 2015)

Wie wär's mal mit 'ner Portion Rechtschreibung?


----------



## Kusanar (3. März 2015)

Eigentlich könnte man den Thread sowieso langsam dicht machen, das geht hier nur noch sehr selten über Fanboy-Geblubber (von beiden Lagern) hinaus und der usprüngliche Sinn und Zweck des Threads ist auch schon lange nicht mehr gegeben... mein Gott, der Thread ist schon so alt, dass er bereits Urururenkel hat ...


----------



## seppo1887 (3. März 2015)

Also ich bin auch kein Konsolenfan aber muss sagen das damals der Gamecube und heute die WII U einfach super ist, wenn man mit Freunden nen gemütlichen Abend machen will. (Mario Kart,Party usw.)


----------



## Razor2408 (5. März 2015)

Game Developers Conference 2015: Free-to-play-Titel: Durchschnittliche Umsätze pro Spieler auf Konsolen deutlich höher als auf PC - 4Players.de

Eigentlich dachte ich immer, dass Free 2 Play eine klare PC-Domäne sei, aber selbst da ist der Pro-Kopf-Umsatz mehr als doppelt so hoch als am PC.
Wenn man das anhand des neuesten Ubisoft-Berichts mit den herkömmlichen Spielen vergleicht:
Ubisoft: Geschäftsbericht: Umsatz gesteigert, Erwartungen übertroffen und Prognose angepasst - 4Players.de
PS4 - 34%
Xbox One - 23%
Xbox 360 - 13%
PS3 - 11%
PC - 9%

wo alleine schon EINE Last Gen-Konsole mehr Umsatz erwirtschaftet als der PC, dann findet man außer Indie-Titel und MMO's nicht mehr viel, was am PC erfolgreicher ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (5. März 2015)

Na ja ich würde auch auf dem PC Spielen, wenn es 1% wäre. Andersrum würde ich aber auch auf der Konsole spielen, wenn sie schlechter wäre als der PC. 
Solange eben Spiele auf einer Plattform wegen des niedrigen Umsatzes nicht erscheinen.


----------



## RavionHD (5. März 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Game Developers Conference 2015: Free-to-play-Titel: Durchschnittliche Umsätze pro Spieler auf Konsolen deutlich höher als auf PC - 4Players.de
> 
> Eigentlich dachte ich immer, dass Free 2 Play eine klare PC-Domäne sei, aber selbst da ist der Pro-Kopf-Umsatz mehr als doppelt so hoch als am PC.
> Wenn man das anhand des neuesten Ubisoft-Berichts mit den herkömmlichen Spielen vergleicht:
> ...



Hast Du überhaupt Deinen Link gelesen? 



> Bei einer Podiumsdiskussion auf der Game Developers Conference in San Francisco sprachen die Führungskräfte von Sony, Wargaming, Daybreak und Gaijin Entertainment über das Free-to-play-Modell und erklärten, *dass die grundlegende Zahlungsbereitschaft von Konsolen-Spielern bezogen auf digitale Güter (Mikrotransaktionen) höher liegen würde als bei PC-Spielern*. Sprich: Die durchschnittlichen Erlöse pro Nutzer seien auf der Konsole höher als auf dem PC.



Und das ist auch gut so, denn Microtransaktionen sind der letzte Mist und es ist traurig dass Konsolenspieler auf diesen Schwachsinn auch noch reinfallen und diesen auch noch unterstützen!

Achja, Dein Ubisoft Geschäftsbericht ist nur der aktuelle Stand, hier ein Beispiel wie es bei EA aussah:
Electronic Arts: Mehr Gewinn, weniger Umsatz - 4Players.de

Was zeigt das?

Dass der PC selbst zu Hochzeiten der Last Gen (wo am meisten Konsolen verbreitet waren) selbst dann stärker sein kann.
Der Markt schwankt, mal ist der PC stärker und schwächer, das gilt für alle Plattformen.
Genauso siehts bei Ubisoft aus:
Ubisoft: Geschäftsbericht: Wieder Gewinn erzielt, starke Digitalverkäufe und ein Drittel aller Spiele auf PS4 verkauft - 4Players.de

Und genauso kann's im nächsten Quartal aussehen, der Markt schwankt und das ist ganz üblich.

Und von Deinem Link noch:


> Ohne konkrete Daten zu nennen, sagte TJ Wagner von Wargaming (World of Tanks, Xbox 360), dass sie dieses Zahlungsverhalten ebenfalls beobachten würden. Gerade in Nordamerika würde es so wirken, dass die Spieler "schneller" vorankommen wollen und dadurch Geld in Free-to-play-Spiele investieren würden. Anton Yudintsev (Chef von Gaijin Entertainment; War Thunder, PlayStation 4) sagte, *dass 18 Prozent ihres gesamten Jahresumsatzes von Konsolenspielen stammen würde*.



Wahnsinnige 18 Prozent, nur 82% auf dem PC, ja der PC wird wirklich bald aussterben.


----------



## Razor2408 (5. März 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wahnsinnige 18 Prozent, nur 82% auf dem PC, ja der PC wird wirklich bald aussterben.


Wer hat denn behauptet dass der PC "aussterben" wird?
Ich habe lediglich zwei Tatsachen-News gepostet, aber wie man sieht fühlst du dich da direkt angegriffen, und interpretierst hinein dass der PC stirbt? 
Übrigens beziehen sich die 18% nur auf Wargaming, aber nicht auf alle F2P-Titel.


----------



## RavionHD (5. März 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn behauptet dass der PC "aussterben" wird?
> Ich habe lediglich zwei Tatsachen-News gepostet, aber wie man sieht fühlst du dich da direkt angegriffen, und interpretierst hinein dass der PC stirbt?
> Übrigens beziehen sich die 18% nur auf Wargaming, aber nicht auf alle F2P-Titel.



Man könnte es aus Deinem Post herausinterpretieren, sagen wir es mal so.

Ich bin der Meinung dass PC und Konsole wie immer miteinanderleben werden und keine Plattform zu Grunde gehen wird, irgendwann, eventuell in 10 Jahren kann das klassische PC und Konsolengaming eventuell durch Streaming ersetzt werden, aber bis dahin kann vieles passieren.


----------



## McRoll (6. März 2015)

Genaugenommen fällt einer der letzten Unterschiede einer Konsole zum PC mit der Einführung von Windows 10 auf Xbox - spätestens dann ist es einfach nur ein verkappter Komplett-PC mit Gamepadeingabe - zumindest im Falle der Xbox.

Dass dies der Fall ist beweisen auch die Steam Machines, die jetzt anscheinend doch 2015 anlaufen sollen - da steckt 100% PC - Hardware drin, aber funktionieren werden sie wie eine Konsole. Ist einfach nur ein langsamerer PC (und zumindest in der Alienware - Grundversion überteuert)

Damit kommen wir zu dem, was ich schon ewig heruntergeleiert hab - die Konsole ist ein an sich redundantes Gerät, denn dasselbe kann man schon längst mit einem PC realisieren. Lediglich die Umsetzung ist schlecht, denn leider hat Alienware die Fertigung übernommen und die überteuern maßlos ihre Produkte. Das wäre die Chance gewesen, ein Gerät hinzustellen, das die Nextgen Konsolen leistungsmäßig übertrumpft hätte und gleichzeitig die Bedienung beibehalten hätte. 

Alienware Alpha im Unboxing: Steam-Box von Dell - NETZWELT

Wer also die Hardware an sich möglichst günstig erwerben will ist leider immer noch besser mit einer Nextgen bedient


----------



## Kinguin (6. März 2015)

Hängen einige noch in der Vergangenheit oder warum spricht man immer noch von Next Gen Konsolen? 
Für mich sind es Current Gen Konsolen und ja mir ist egal wie es die Marketing Leute verkaufen.Next gen Konsolen wären wenn überhaupt die Nachfolger.

das Alienware ist wesentlich besser ausgestattet als so manch ein Mediamarkt Pc (zugegeben diese Pcs sind auch Mist ),bei dem kleinen Gehäuse muss man nun mal diverse Abstriche machen im Vergleich zu einem normalen Tower Gehäuse.
Wenn ich mir selbst ein HTPC bauen würde in der Größe und dem Preis von 400-500€ (2 entscheidende Faktoren für den Erfolg der Konsolen) , käme da auch nicht viel mehr rein - bin sogar eigentlich überrascht, dass Alienware für ihre Verhältnisse so günstig anbietet. Von maßlos überteuert ist da keine Rede. 
Ob die Dinger genauso langlebig sind,ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## McRoll (6. März 2015)

Ein i3, GTX 860 M, 5400 rpm Festplatte und 4 Gb RAM für ~ 550€ ? 

Das geht besser.

Hätte man halt was von AMD genommen, 8 Gb RAM und ein Äquivalent zu einer R9 280 oder gar 290 - aber dann wäre die Gewinnspanne ja nicht so groß 

Naja die PC - Hersteller sind zum Teil selber schuld dass die Sachen nicht weiter verbreitet sind.


----------



## Kinguin (6. März 2015)

Wenn ich mir selbst so einen HTPC bauen würde in der Richtung, sehe das so aus:
GTX750ti 150€, i5 180€ ,Mini ITX Board 70 €,8 gb Ram ca. 80,-€ (die 4GB stören mich am meisten bei dem Alienware rechner),NT + Gehäuse 100€,X Box Controller  40 €,Windows 30€,Lüfter 10€,Blueray Player 50€ (na gut letzteres kann auch gerne nur ein DVD Laufwerk für 10€ sein)

Sprenge die 500€ um Längen.
Das ist jetzt natürlich so über dem Daumen und schnell aus dem Kopf ,aber viel geht bei dem Gehäuse nicht,eine r280 passt da kaum noch rein,und eine r290 sowieso nicht.
Die Dinger sollen halt klein,kompakt,wenig fressen,stylisch aussehen und trotzdem genug Gaming Leistung unterm TV liefern, wie gesagt ich finde den Alienware nicht so schlecht,aber ausreichend auch nicht.


----------



## McRoll (6. März 2015)

Du nimmt ja auch die Normalkundenpreise, wenn ein Hersteller ein Produkt in Serie fertigt, kann er auch die Komponenten günstiger beziehen über Mengenrabatte, etc und damit den Käufer etwas entlasten - wenn er nicht so gierig wäre wie Alienware. Außerdem ist der i5 teuer, bei einer Grafikkarte in diesem Leistungsspektrum langt auch ein FX 6300 oder so von AMD, da sparst um die 80 €.

Eine R9 280 fängt auch schon bei ca. 180 € an, ich würd beim Prozessor sparen und mehr in die Graka investieren, da hast du deutlich mehr Leistung unterm Strich. Wenn DX 12 kommt, wird der Prozessor nochmal entlastet.

Also mit ein bisschen hin und her bekommt man so ein System bestimmt mit ~ 550€ hin. Dazu sind HTPC Gehäuse recht teuer, da könnte der Hersteller auch eine günstigere Variante entwerfen als diejenigen die heute auf dem Markt sind. Son Xbox oder PS 4 Gehäuse kostet wahrsheinlich keine 20€ in der Herstellung, bei Tests (bei der PS4 ?) wurde das recht billige Plastik bemängelt meine ich mich zu erinnern.

Wieso da kein Deal mit AMD geschlossen wurde ist mir ein Rätsel. Ist ja nicht so als ob AMD Chips schon in der Xbox und PS 4 stecken und funktionieren. Ein i 3 Dualcore geht 2015 ja mal gar nicht.

Alienware wiederholt den gleichen Fehler wie Xbox und PS 4 - wenn man bereits bei bestehenden Spielen die Details runterdrehen muss um auf 30 FPS zu kommen, dann kriegt man die nächste Bremse für die kommenden Jahre.


----------



## Kinguin (6. März 2015)

Ja gut stimmt das mit den Mengenrabatt habe ich nicht berücksichtigt.(aber gleicht sich wohl dadurch wieder aus,dass man Profit machen will)
Ein AMD FX 6300 frisst zu viel in Kombi mit einer 280 (die 280 ist btw auch zu groß für einen solchen kleinen HTPC ) und ist in einem schlanken HTPC wie dem Alienware oder eine Konsole viel zu laut und kaum zu kühlen.
Wenn dann müsste man ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen. (mir fällt grade ein ich habe die 500GB Festplatte vergessen -.-)
Es geht ja nicht nur um Leistung alleine.

Was das Gehäuse anbetrifft,ich bin jetzt einfach von einem Hochwertigen ausgegangen,den Preis kann man sicher noch drücken aber nicht mehr viel.
Ich habe selbst in den letzten Wochen 2  HTPCs zusammengebaut für den Freunden/Familienkreis und merke einfach,dass diverse Einschränkungen wie das kleine Gehäuse oder auch das mit der TDP einfach zu groß ist.(besonders bei Gaming)
Wenn ich mir einen solchen Pc selber basteln würde,würde ich mittlerweile eher zu sowas wie dem Fractal Node 304 greifen,ist zwar ein Cube,aber bei noch kleineren Gehäusen mangelt es mir an Leistung.
Das Bitfenix Prodigy ist mir hingegen schon etwas zu "groß" (und eigentlich auch eher Micro),hier ist aber auch schon deutlich mehr verbaubar.


----------



## Razor2408 (6. März 2015)

Auch mit Windows 10 ist ein günstiger Komplett-PC noch längst nicht mit einer Konsole zu vergleichen.

Kann man den PC mit dem Gamepad ein- und ausschalten? -> Nein.
Kann man Windows komplett mit dem Gamepad bedienen von Haus aus? -> Nein.
Kann man JEDES Spiel mit dem Gamepad spielen? -> Nein.
Kann man JEDES Spiel am PC wieder verkaufen wie bei der Konsole? -> Nein.
Kann man am PC JEDES Spiel ohne Fehlermeldung und "Frickeln" spielen? -> Nein.
Muss man bei einer Konsole auf Mindestanforderungen für Spiele achten? -> Nein.
Muss man bei einer Konsole Angst haben dass bestimmte Hardware-Teile miteinander nicht kompatibel sind? -> Nein.

Vom Plug&Play und der generellen Bedienbarkeit ist und bleibt der PC weiterhin weit hinter jeder Konsole zurück.
Eine PS4 stellt wohl kaum derzeit Verkaufsrekorde auf, obwohl ja ein Komplett-PC sowieso viel besser wäre.
Man sollte da nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen, aber das werden gewisse Leute sowieso nie lernen.


----------



## McRoll (6. März 2015)

Nein, man kann ein Windows nicht mit Gamepad bedienen - Gott sei Dank. Durch Menüs mit Gamepad zu navigieren kommt für mich einer Geißelung gleich. Was Spiele angeht - ich konnte jedes meiner Spiele in den letzten Jahren ohne Gefrickel spielen - und das waren viele. Dabei bin ich auch nur ein normaler User, der es einfach nur installiert und spielt. Was mach ich nur anders?

Man kann beim PC SOWOHL mit Gamepad ALS AUCH mit Maus + Tastatur + alles anderem spielen je nach Spiel das womit es am besten geht. Kann man das auf Konsole auch?

Preis: Kein Wiederverkauf, dafür deutlich günstiger in der Anschaffung.
Mindestanforderungen verlieren an Gewicht, wenn man das Hardware -  Paket leistungsfähig genug auslegt, was Alienware nicht getan hat, was ich kritisierte.
Hardwarekompatibilitätsbedenken entfallen bei einem Komplettsystem.

Ich verzichte an dieser Stelle auf eine extrem umfangreiche Liste an Dingen die man mit einer Konsole nicht machen kann und die man bei einem PC "gratis" mitbekommt.

Nach dem obligatorischen Schlagabtausch würd ich dich noch gern drauf aufmerksam machen dass ich das Alienware Alpha vs Konsole verglichen habe und (diesmal) nicht gegen Konsolen hate sondern sogar die Currentgen indirekt lobe, weil das Alpha imo nicht gelungen ist im Vergleich. Also kannst dich erstmal wieder beruhigen. Es geht eigentlich darum wie man ein solches System besser designen kann damit es wirklich eine bessere Alternative ist.


----------



## Razor2408 (6. März 2015)

Auf PS4/XboxOne kann ich auch Maus+Tastatur anschließen wenn ich will, nur will das auf Konsole niemand. Stichwort Komfort.
Alle Features die der PC "gratis" mitbekommt, sind für eine SPIELEkonsole irrelevant.

Bei  einer Konsole zählt nur das: EINE zentrale Station, EINE Steuerung   (Gamepad), und ich kann alles machen was ich will (spielemäßig).
Und das alles ohne die unbeliebten PC-Probleme wie:
Hardware-Anforderungen
Kompatibilitätsprobleme
Blue-Screens
Spiele die ALLE an einen Account gebunden sind
viele verschiedene Services wo man sich anmelden muss (Steam, Origin, Uplay, Battlenet, Rockstar Social Club etc.)

Ein modulares System wie der PC wird so etwas nie bieten können. Seit über 30 Jahren kann er es nicht, und er wird es nie.
Deswegen  exisitieren auch Konsolen + PC nebeneinander seit dieser Zeit,  aber  wenn man deine Texte liest, hat man das Gefühl, du willst jeden  zum PC  konvertieren.
Lass es doch einfach sein, und akzeptiere es, dass Konsolen ihre großen Vorteile haben, und der PC seine großen Vorteile hat.
Dann soll jeder sich rauspicken, was ihm wichtiger ist.

Wenn bei dir alles super läuft am PC, dann ist das super für dich. Die Realität sieht aber bei den meisten ganz anders aus.
Hier passend eine aktuelle Meinung eines PC-Spielers, der sich wieder mal duch ältere Spielen quälen muss:



Stryke7 schrieb:


> _*Ehrlich gesagt ist es etwas traurig,  wie viele Kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten man mit alten Spielen  mittlerweile bekommt. Ich hab meinen ersten Spiele-PC mit 6 Jahren  gehabt, und besitze nun für mein Alter schon ziemlich viele richtig alte  Titel.  Ich überlege fast, nochmal einen Retro-PC dafür zu bauen,  solange man vielleicht noch solche Hardware finden kann ...    Wäre  definitiv einfacher.*_


----------



## RavionHD (6. März 2015)

Naja logisch dass Titel die schon 10 Jahre oder älter sind manchmal nur mit etwas Fummelei funktionieren, aber viele dieser Titel sind ja auf Steam oder GoG und die funktionieren in der Regel ohne Fummelei, Gothic 1 konnte ich z.Bsp. problemlos starten und spielen obwohl es schon 14 Jahre alt ist, das gilt natürlich nicht für alle Spiele.

Wenn's nicht geht hilft meist eine kurze Googlerecherche.


----------



## Razor2408 (6. März 2015)

Meistens hilft eine Google-Recherche, aber die Betonung liegt auf *meistens*.
Wir in einem Extreme-Forum können Probleme schnell lösen - andere Leute haben weder die Zeit, noch das Wissen, noch die Lust, ständig solche Probleme überhaupt zu haben.
Alleine die Tatsache, dass man sich in diversen .cfg-Dateien rumplagen muss, und externe Programme runterladen muss, um etwas zu lösen, ist für die meisten schon ein No-Go.

Ich habe z.B. Alone in the Dark von 2008 auf Steam gekauft, und es wird nie funktionieren, weil Atari keinen Support mehr anbietet, und das Spiel einen Fehler hat, der nicht lösbar ist (Engine-Fehler).
Auf Konsole kann ich das Spiel in 50 Jahren noch starten und problemlos spielen, am PC muss man da lange nach Lösungen suchen, wenn es denn überhaupt läuft.


----------



## RavionHD (6. März 2015)

Alone in the Dark habe ich noch hier (war glaube ich in einer Gamestar oder PCGH Ausgabe gratis dabei), funktioniert noch immer.

Aber das Spiel gibt es ja auf Steam, daher sollte es schon funktionieren.

Aber grundsätzlich, wenn man sehr alte Spiele spielt sollte man darauf vorbereitet sein dass diese eben nicht auf das neueste Windows optimiert wurden da diese zu diesem Zeitpunkt garnicht erschienen sind, gerade für Spiele vor Windows 7, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass alles was auf Windows 7 funktioniert auch bei 8.1 problemos geht (und vermutlich auch auf 10), aber bei XP kann das anders sein, da wird manchmal die Google Recherche notwendig, wobei ich glücklicherweise noch kein solches Problem hatte, ich spiele die Gothic Reihe und ab und zu Wing Commander und manchmal auch AoE und die funktionieren problemlos.

Bei der Konsole muss man die alte Konsole halt besitzen, sei es Xbox 360, Playstation 2 oder Playstation 1, und der PC ist halt der PC, da gehen selbst sehr alte Spiele welche wie Gothic 1 in meinem Fall problemlos und wenn nicht muss man halt nachschauen, aber bei der Konsole muss man die jeweilige Konsole besitzen und die kann nach so langer Zeit schonmal Macken haben.


----------



## Razor2408 (6. März 2015)

Wenn du keine Probleme hast, dann ist das gut. Alleine hier im PCGH-Forum haben viele User täglich Probleme mit älteren Spielen (siehe meinen Link oben).
Auf Steam schreiben täglich tausende User dass bestimmte Spiele bei ihnen nicht laufen, oder mit Fehlermeldung abstürzen.

Selbst du hattest ja diverse Probleme mit The Evil Within und Dying Light, wo das Spiel nach einer bestimmten Zeit gestottert hat, und es ging nix mehr.
Solche Probleme hast du auf der Konsole erst  gar nicht, und das ist schon vielen es wert, lieber weniger Grafik zu genießen (an der man sich eh nach 5min. sattgesehen hat),
und stattdessen einfach keine regelmäßigen Probleme mit Spielen und Hardware zu haben.

Wenn eine PS3 in 50 Jahren nicht mehr funktioniert, kauft man eine neue um wahrscheinlich 30€ bei nem Supermarkt ^^ Oder für 10€ bei eBay.
Ein neuer PC kostet dann doch etwas mehr, vor allem wenn man wieder aktuell sein will ein paar Jahre.


----------



## RavionHD (7. März 2015)

Dying Light hatte das Problem nach dem zweiten Patch glücklicherweise nicht mehr (und das betraf ja bei weitem nicht jeden).

Probleme gibt es heute ja überall weil die Systeme so komplex geworden sind, auch die Playstation 4 hat nach Firmware Updates oft mit Problemen zu kämpfen.

Wer es möglichst einfach will holt sich eine Konsole, so war es schon immer.

Aber der PC ist dank Steam, Origin und Uplay mittlerweile schon viel einfacher geworden, dank Features wie Reparatur, Installation, Patches und co.

Damals musste das alles noch manuell gemacht werden, heute geht das automatisch.


----------



## Taikido (7. März 2015)

naaaajaaa...

wenn ich mir das forum hier so ankucke. Die Spiele Beiträge so.
Des letzten Jahres. das reicht schon.
Krieg ich das Gefühl dass ne stunde rum frickeln eh das spiel läuft normal ist. wenn es denn läuft danach 

Alleine schon diese "Angst" die viele Pc spieler ham müssen wenn ein neues Spiel erscheint. (hoffentlich läuft es, hoffentlich ham sie das angepasst, hoffentlich geht das etc...)
würde mich übelst nerven


----------



## RavionHD (7. März 2015)

Taikido schrieb:


> naaaajaaa...
> 
> wenn ich mir das forum hier so ankucke. Die Spiele Beiträge so.
> Des letzten Jahres. das reicht schon.
> ...



Welche Angst?
Ein Spiel kommt entweder verbuggt oder nicht verbuggt, das gilt dann für alle Plattformen.

Das einzige was ärgerlich ist wenn Entwickler ihre Spiele beispielsweise nicht von Anfang an auf 21:9 optimieren und das selber irgendwie einstellen muss.

Das kommt glücklicherweise selten vor, aber noch immer.

Und natürlich, wenn man 6 Jahre alte Hardware hat wird man nicht in maximalen Details mit AA spielen können, das sollte den meisten mal bewusst werden.

Außerdem gibt es im Internet wegen irrwitzigen Kleinigkeiten riesige Shitstorms die meist nicht gerechtfertigt sind, die sollte man nicht ernst nehmen.

Ich habe im Jahre 2014 nur mit der Demo von The Evil Within Probleme gehabt, die Vollversion lief normal und so wie die Benchmarks es wollten, die Demo aber komischerweise nicht, war jetzt aber nicht sonderlich schlimm.

Achja, hier etwas ganz interessantes zum Thema Verkaufszahlen:
Total War Attila hat sich in UK in ~2 Wochen ~21.000 mal verkauft, davon 81% digital:
Strategie Â» Total War: Attila - Total War wird kaum noch im normalen Handel gekauft

Da sieht man mal wieder dass der herkömmliche PC Retail Markt langsam aber sicher verschwindet.

Lustig ist die Tatsache dass das Spiel eigentlich auf Platz 3 der Charts sein müsste (plattformübergreifend), da dort jedoch nur die Retailzahlen festgelegt werden ist es nur Platz 21.


----------



## Thranthor (9. März 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Probleme hast, dann ist das gut. Alleine hier im PCGH-Forum haben viele User täglich Probleme mit älteren Spielen (siehe meinen Link oben).
> Auf Steam schreiben täglich tausende User dass bestimmte Spiele bei ihnen nicht laufen, oder mit Fehlermeldung abstürzen.



Ich würde gerne Star Wars: Republic Commando spielen ... es soll auch funktionieren, macht angeblich bei meiner Technik und Windows 7 keine Probleme ... tja, nur es läuft eben nicht.
Ich habe alles versucht, jeden Trick, das Netz abgeklappert - aber da es ja sooooooooooo gut läuft, hat auch niemand Tipps wenn es das eben nicht tut, aber es läuft ja IMMER und ÜBERALL so einfach auf den PCs ... 

Lass Ravion einfach seinen üblichen Bullshit erzählen und geh nicht drauf ein - dies würde uns allen dumpfe Postings ersparen, die sowieso kaum jemand lesen will.


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

Thranthor schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Star Wars: Republic Commando spielen ... es soll auch funktionieren, macht angeblich bei meiner Technik und Windows 7 keine Probleme ... tja, nur es läuft eben nicht.
> Ich habe alles versucht, jeden Trick, das Netz abgeklappert - aber da es ja sooooooooooo gut läuft, hat auch niemand Tipps wenn es das eben nicht tut, aber es läuft ja IMMER und ÜBERALL so einfach auf den PCs ...
> 
> Lass Ravion einfach seinen üblichen Bullshit erzählen und geh nicht drauf ein - dies würde uns allen dumpfe Postings ersparen, die sowieso kaum jemand lesen will.



Welchen "Bullshit"?

Ich habe gesagt der PC ist einfacher geworden und dass ich keine Probleme mit älteren Spielen habe (die die ich spiele welche ich oben aufgelistet habe).
Und ich habe noch extra dazu gesagt dass es durchaus möglich ist dass Spiele die 10 Jahre oder älter sind eventuell nicht ganz gut laufen und dafür eventuell eine Google Recherche notwendig sein kann, wenn es bei Dir nicht läuft und bei allen anderen schon dann liegt das an Dir und nicht am Spiel.
Und wenigsten hat man die Möglichkeit auf dem PC ältere Spiele zu spielen, auf den Konsolen geht das nicht (auf der PS4 gibt es ein überteuertes Abostreaming für PS3 Spiele), dort muss man die ältere Konsole besitzen, also für ein Spiel von 2005 wie Star Wars: Republic Commando müsstest Du eine Playstation 2 besitzen (theoretisch), und wieviele haben noch eine Playstation 2 mit dem Spiel zu Hause dass problemlos funktioniert?
So ein Ding macht nach so langer Zeit oft Probleme und funktioniert eventuell nicht, genauso wie die Spiele CD's die kaputt sein könnten, da ist es am PC viel einfacher da der PC der PC ist und dort im Grunde immer alles läuft, wenn auch manchmal mit Startschwierigkeiten, aber es läuft und man müsste sich nicht auf in Ebay auf der Suche nach dem Spiel oder einer funktionsfähigen Konsole machen.

Also sag mir nochmal bitte was daran "Bullshit" sein soll?


----------



## Kinguin (10. März 2015)

Thranthor schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Star Wars: Republic Commando spielen ... es soll auch funktionieren, macht angeblich bei meiner Technik und Windows 7 keine Probleme ... tja, nur es läuft eben nicht.
> Ich habe alles versucht, jeden Trick, das Netz abgeklappert - aber da es ja sooooooooooo gut läuft, hat auch niemand Tipps wenn es das eben nicht tut, aber es läuft ja IMMER und ÜBERALL so einfach auf den PCs ...
> Lass Ravion einfach seinen üblichen Bullshit erzählen und geh nicht drauf ein - dies würde uns allen dumpfe Postings ersparen, die sowieso kaum jemand lesen will.



Die Garantie, dass alte Spiele laufen, hast du im Grunde nirgendwo, sei es es, weil die CD zerkratzt ist (grade bei älteren Spiele, die es früher halt nicht digital gab) oder weil irgendwas vom System nicht unterstützt wird.
Je nach dem wie alt und wie beliebt das Spiel ist, musst du damit rechnen, dass der Support fehlt.
Das Beste sind dann die, die sagen liegt an dir ,aber selbst keine Lösung parat haben .
Prototype 2 lief unter Win7 bei mir problemlos, bei einem Kumpel mit Win8 nicht, nicht mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus.
Grund Activision,welches das Entwicklerstudio geschlossen hat -.-...
Borderlands 1 läuft unter Win8 auch nicht bei ihm,aber Borderlands 2 halt ^^ 
Ich hatte bisher nur den Fall mit Splinter Cell CT - lief bei mir selbst mit Starforce nicht.... aber die ersten 3 SC Teile scheinen bei vielen Probleme zu machen und sie sind halt auch alt, das das nicht immer richtig läuft ist keine Überraschung.


----------



## Razor2408 (10. März 2015)

Bei mir ist wieder ein neues Spiel hinzugekommen: Just Cause 2.
Das Spiel stürzt nach ca. 10-20min. mit der Meldung "Just Cause 2 funktioniert nicht mehr" ab.
Reparatur hat nichts gebracht, Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht (Steam-Version).

Wenn man die meiste Zeit nur neue Spiele zockt, wird man von den zahlreichen Problemen mit alten Spielen nicht viel mitbekommen.
Wenn man hingegen regelmäßig ältere Spiele ausprobiert, wird man sehr häufig auf Probleme stoßen.


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

Ich spiele nicht soviele alte Spiele und kann das nicht 100% beurteilen (das einzige was ich ab und zu spiele und alt ist sind die Gothic Spiele, Crysis, Age of Empires und MW2 und die laufen problemlos).

Just Cause 2 habe ich jedoch auch hier, habe es aber nur mal kurz vor ein paar Monaten wieder angespielt und etwas gemoddet, lief problemlos.

Was man aber dann immer tun kann wenn was schief läuft:
Lass mich das fÃ¼r Dich googlen



Hilft meistens.


----------



## Razor2408 (10. März 2015)

Hier hilft es aber nichts, habe selber schon gegoogelt. 
Das kommt daher, weil jeder PC anders ist, und jeder andere Probleme hat.
Wenn man die neuesten Treiber installiert hat, und das Spiel trotz Reparatur UND Neuinstallation nicht läuft, kann man nichts machen.

Am PC muss man eben damit leben wenn es nicht funktioniert. War bei Commandos auf Steam auch so.
Hab ich bei einem Deal für 3€ gekauft, und es lief nur mit 10facher Geschwindigkeit, weil es keine Optimierung auf aktuelle PCs gab.
Erst nach 3 Jahren (!) kam eine angepasste .exe (in spanisch..), wo man das Spiel wieder halbwegs vernünftig zocken konnte.

Wer also als Argument für den PC angibt, dass man auch die alten Spiele zocken kann, sollte bedenken dass das nur die halbe Wahrheit ist.


----------



## Lg3 (10. März 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hilft meistens.



Aber halt nur meistens.  Ich hab bei Just Cause 2 das selbe Problem.  Und googlen hilft leider nicht immer, hatte sogar vor 2 Jahren hier im Forum einen Thread erstellt, leider konnte dort auch keiner wirklich helfen. Heißt wohl das Just cause 2 niemals auf meinen PC laufen wird, leider da ich alles probiert habe ^^

Das Spiele nicht immer laufen ist wie gesagt einer der größten nachteile am PC. Wir waren früher immer eine Vierer Gruppe und wenn ein neues Spiel kam hatte mindestens immer Einer von uns 4 ein Problem. Meist konnte nach mehreren stunden googlen das Problem gelöst werden, aber halt nicht immer. Und nervig ist es trotzdem


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

Naja welche Alternative hat man denn?
Entweder man holt es sich für den PC und hofft dass es klappt (tut es ja meistens auch) oder man holt seine alte Konsole raus und hofft dass es dort auch klappt.

Der Vorteil ist halt dass man dafür nur mehr ein Gerät braucht (PC ist schon immer PC gewesen) und auf den Konsolen braucht man mehrere Plattformen und muss darauf hoffen dass das alte Teil und das Spiel noch überhaupt funktioniert.

Bei älteren Spielen liegt es meist nicht am Treiber, meist ist es ein Ordner oder ein paar Dateien die gelöscht oder verschoben werden müssen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2015)

Als "hobbymäßiger" Sammler kann ich sagen, dass alte Konsolen bei "normalem" Gebrauch eigentlich immer funktionieren.
Vorallem modulbasierte Systeme sind fast unzerstörbar.


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Als "hobbymäßiger" Sammler kann ich sagen, dass alte Konsolen bei "normalem" Gebrauch eigentlich immer funktionieren.
> Vorallem modulbasierte Systeme sind fast unzerstörbar.



Ja, aber wieviele haben denn noch eine funktionsfähige PS1 mit Spiel?

Nicht soviele, einen PC der alte Spiele darstellen kann aber sehr viele.


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2015)

Dann leg mal z.B.: das origninale Final Fantasy 8 für (NICHT die neue steam version)  PC ein, und zocke mal ne Runde.
Sämtliche gerenderten Hintergründe werden dort fehlerhaft angezeigt. Fazit: leider unspeielbar.


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dann leg mal z.B.: das origninale Final Fantasy 8 für (NICHT die neue steam version)  PC ein, und zocke mal ne Runde.
> Sämtliche gerenderten Hintergründe werden dort fehlerhaft angezeigt. Fazit: leider unspeielbar.



Dafür waren sie wenigstens so gnädig und haben 2013 eine Remake gemacht.

Dass ein 15 Jahre altes Spiel nicht ordentlich läuft kann ja sicher durchaus passieren, ich kenne nur Gothic 1 aus dieser Zeit und das läuft echt gut und ist dank Mods auch zum Wiederspielen sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Kinguin (10. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> das origninale Final Fantasy 8 für (NICHT die neue steam version) .



Das Remake ist der reinste Witz meiner Meinung nach sowohl bei FF7 als auch FF8 - abgesehen von dem 2.Account und damit verbundenen nervigen DRM (All hail The Cloud) ist die Musik einfach verstümmelt, was bei FF einfach schade ist.
Controller muss man sich selbst einrichten und die M+T Steuerung ist auch nicht gut, zumindest komme ich damit nicht klar.
Keine Ahnung, was sich SE dabei dachte ....naja hauptsache Achievements und die Cloud.

PS: angeblich soll das Spiel auch gerne mal hängen bleiben und abstürzen, dazu kann ich aber nix sagen


----------



## RavionHD (13. März 2015)

PC Spieler strafen schlechte Qualität anscheinend ganz ab, siehe Vergleich Battlefield 4 und CS:GO.
Während Battlefield 3 auf dem PC zum Teil von 100.000 Leuten gleichzeitig gespielt wurde und zwar auch 2 Jahre nach Release sind es bei Battlefield 4 jetzt schon nur mehr ~40K:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und soviele sind aktuell CS:GO online:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Falle von Battlefield sind es auch bei den Konsolenspielern aber weniger Spieler, auf der Xbox 360 waren in Battlefield 3 zum Teil mehr als 60.000 gleichzeitig online, die Playstation 3 kratze sogar manchmal an die 80.000.
Bei Hardline wird das wohl auf allen Seiten nochmal deutlich weniger.

PC Spieler sind im Vergleich trotzdem weniger geworden, wohl einfach deshalb da es am PC viel mehr Shooteralternativen gibt als auf den Konsolen.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. März 2015)

Was uns diese Zahlen sagen: Es gibt mehr als genug Zocker, sowohl auf PC als auch auf Konsole.
Bei CS GO ist doch derzeit irgendein Event oder, hab da etwas gelesen von Katowice oder so?

Bei Destiny auf PS4 und Xbox One waren pro Tag *3.200.000* Spieler online (wieviele gleichzeitig weiss man nicht, aber sicher genug).
Destiny - 3.2 Millionen Spieler täglich online - News - GamePro.de

Ob PC Spieler weniger geworden sind, kann man so auch nicht sagen, schließlich gibt es weitaus mehr Genres als Shooter die online gespielt werden.
Aber eines ist wie gesagt sicher: Jede Plattform hat für sich gesehen mehr als genug Spieler, um relevant zu bleiben, und es ist reine Geschmackssache, worauf man zockt.


----------



## RavionHD (13. März 2015)

Naja Destiny gibt es auf 4 Plattformen, und CS:GO hatte anfangs nicht soviele Spieler, es nach und nach durch Updates hat es sich zum "perfektem" Shooter entwickelt, und ja das Event aktuell wird von 500K live angeschaut:
Twitch

Also inkl. Ingamezuschauer.

Mit PC Spieler weniger meine ich weniger Battlefield PC Spieler die nach dem Battlefield 4 Flop kein Battlefield mehr spielen, dafür ist CS:GO verdammt stark geworden, und auch Arma 3 und andere Spiele "profitierten" davon.

Aber klar Du hast Recht, ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. März 2015)

Selbst wenn man 3,2 Millionen durch Vier teilt, bleiben da noch mehr als genug Spieler übrig pro Plattform, der Löwenanteil geht sowieso an die PS4.
CS GO wird aktuell durch dieses Event halt gepusht, die durchschnittlichen Online-Zahlen sind sicher nicht über 500k.

Die Arma 3 Zahlen kenne ich nicht, aber ob da so viele hin abwandern wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Für mich persönlich war BF1942 bzw. BF2 der Höhepunkt, ab dann ging es nur noch bergab.

Die großen Reihen werden allesamt sowieso nur ausgeschlachtet, man schaue sich mal Resident Evil oder Call of Duty an. (neben BF)


----------



## RavionHD (13. März 2015)

Ja das stimmt leider, Call of Duty und Battlefield sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.

CS;:GO liegt im Schnitt am Abend bei ~430K, dank dieses Eventes wurde heute die 500K Marke überschritten, da das Spiel jedoch seit wenigen Minuten im Sale ist kann es gut sein dass das Spiel dadurch sogar noch öfter bzw. von mehr Spielern gespielt wird.
Ich weiß noch wie vor einem Jahr meist maximal um die 200K online waren gleichzeitig, heute sind es im Schnitt mehr als das Doppelte, dank Valve die ihr Spiel sehr gut pflegen.


----------



## DerPolacke (23. März 2015)

Das ist ein PC Forum... was erwartest du für ein Ergebnis ?


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Ich spiele generell lieber am PC. Konsolen fand ich früher v.a. wegen der Exklusivspiele interessant (PS3 - Last of Us z.B.). Für die neuen Konsolen gibt es allerdings sowenige Exklusivspiele bisher, dass sich das für mich nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## DerPolacke (29. März 2015)

Außerdem macht PC mehr Spaß, das Aimen zb. nicht wie bei Consolen, ich hab Black Ops 2 auf meiner Xbox 360, ich fühle mich als wäre ich ein Bot O.o auf PC zählen Millisekunden und auf einer Konsole hat man genug zeit zum Kaffee trinken und Aimen...

Vielleicht weil ich nur ein Stock Controller hab, vielleicht wäre es besser mit einem EvilController bzw Scuff.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. März 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Außerdem macht PC mehr Spaß, das Aimen zb. nicht wie bei Consolen, ich hab Black Ops 2 auf meiner Xbox 360, ich fühle mich als wäre ich ein Bot O.o auf PC zählen Millisekunden und auf einer Konsole hat man genug zeit zum Kaffee trinken und Aimen...
> 
> Vielleicht weil ich nur ein Stock Controller hab, vielleicht wäre es besser mit einem EvilController bzw Scuff.


Als Multiplattformspieler gebe ich dir Recht das Aimen mit Maus + Tastatur ist weitaus einfacher zu bewerkstelligen, lediglich mit den Fahrzeugen in den BF Spielen habe ich grosse Probleme, dass ist mit dem Controller weitaus konformer und besser, in meinen Augen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## DerPolacke (29. März 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Als Multiplattformspieler gebe ich dir Recht das Aimen mit Maus + Tastatur ist weitaus einfacher zu bewerkstelligen, lediglich mit den Fahrzeugen in den BF Spielen habe ich grosse Probleme, dass ist mit dem Controller weitaus konformer und besser, in meinen Augen.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ich meine das nicht so  Ich meine die Geschwindigkeit und Präzision. Laut vielen Tests die ich gemacht hab, hab ich 110-130ms Reaktionszeit dabei aime ich zur 90% genau auf den Gegner. Bei Konsolen du hast da locker 1s... LOCKER... ich würde gerne einen Konsolen-zocker vs PC-zocker sehen 
Beide auf PC, da PCs Controller unterstützen. Ich hab gegen einen mal gezockt.. der hatte einen Controller der war auch Youtuber  hahah der hatte so einen schock.. match fangt an.. 1min harrier, 2min helo pilot.. 4-5min looki...   der hat so im Video geschrien hahaha  egal


----------



## RavionHD (1. April 2015)

Modden ist wirklich was Tolles, gerade erst habe ich Watch Dogs angeschmissen und ein paar Mods miteinander gemischt, mir gefällt der Look echt sehr, beim Spielen senke ich das DoF da es sonst etwas stark wirkt, aber für Screenshots sieht es echt klasse aus meiner Meinung nach:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.04.15/zebad9pl6jtm.png
http://www11.pic-upload.de/01.04.15/xxbpjoa9gxkk.jpg

Man beachte vor allem im zweiten Bild den extrem detaillierten Regen und den Boden, im Spiel wirkt das extrem schön wenn es auf dem Boden regnet, das wirkt so extrem lebendig, auch im Hintergrund sieht man schön die Lichtscheinwerfer des anderen Autos wie es im Nebel verstärkt wirkt, es ist schon toll was Modder aus einer Spiel so herauszaubern.

Freu mich schon auf GTAV, wenn man bedenkt wie GTAIV aussieht wird GTAV wohl echt klasse werden modtechnisch.


----------



## Ion (1. April 2015)

@RavionHD
Aber was bringt mir die beste Grafik wenn das Spiel Bockmist ist?
Für mich war WD ein noch größerer Fehlkauf als X:R .. bin leider auf den Hypetrain aufgestiegen.


----------



## Kinguin (1. April 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Aber was bringt mir die beste Grafik wenn das Spiel Bockmist ist?.



Genauso sieht's aus.
Die beste Grafik kann man nun mal nicht das Ersetzen, worauf es bei einem Spiel wirklich ankommt.
WD ist so ein 0815 Spiel, was man bald schnell wieder vergisst - belanglosen,stupide Handlung, blasse Charaktere,Gameplay monoton (Standard Ubiosoftformel).
Soviel Potential verschwendet in dem doch anfangs interessanten CyberpunkSetting 
Für mich war es maximal Durchschnitt, dabei war ich nicht mal auf dem Hypetrain und es war mein erstes Ubisoftspiel  mal wieder nach 4 Jahren.


----------



## RavionHD (1. April 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> @RavionHD
> Aber was bringt mir die beste Grafik wenn das Spiel Bockmist ist?
> Für mich war WD ein noch größerer Fehlkauf als X:R .. bin leider auf den Hypetrain aufgestiegen.



Ich hab's wegen Modding wieder angeschmissen, macht man in GTA beispielsweise ja auch seit Jahren.

Watch Dogs wurde einfach zu gehyped, ich fand's ganz in Ordnung, aber Modding macht mir auch sehr viel Spaß, daher schmeiße ich ältere Spiele ab und zu an um zu schauen was es Neues gibt.


----------



## nutshell82 (15. April 2015)

Eigentlich gibt es kaum etwas was für Konsolen Spricht  Games die sich mit dem Controller besser zocken lassen gibt es aber das geht auch am PC, auf der couch sitzen und am Fernseher zocken? geht auch mit dem PC und dazu kommt besserer Grafik (mit dem nötigen Setup) größere Auswahl etc. Das einzige was ich immer vermisse sind Zelda spiele weil ich ein Riesenfan bin  Aber ansonsten PC>Konsole


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. April 2015)

nutshell82 schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es kaum etwas was für Konsolen Spricht  Games die sich mit dem Controller besser zocken lassen gibt es aber das geht auch am PC, auf der couch sitzen und am Fernseher zocken? geht auch mit dem PC und dazu kommt besserer Grafik (mit dem nötigen Setup) größere Auswahl etc. Das einzige was ich immer vermisse sind Zelda spiele weil ich ein Riesenfan bin  Aber ansonsten PC>Konsole


Jedem das seine. Mich reizen die Exclusive der Japaner mehr als die auf dem PC (Zelda, Bloodborne, Uncharted etc.). Multiplattformspiele wie BF4, GTA sollten auf dem PC gespielt werden, da die Peripherie gleich gut (da Controller an den PC angeschlossen werden können) oder besser ist, je nach Genre (fps). 

Das Problem ist die Investitionen die man machen muss den P/L Mässig sticht eine Konsole einen gleichguten PC aus, da die OEM Herstellee Konditionen haben die wir als Privatpersonen nicht haben.


----------



## Gripschi (15. April 2015)

Ich find beides gut.

Grad für die PS2 gibt es so geile Games, die Grafik iyst alt.

Aber das wichtige ist doch der Spass am Spiel.


----------



## Dennis07 (20. April 2015)

Shooter auf dem PC fühlen sich finde ich um einiges schneller an, kann sie aber auf der Konsole i-wie besser. Ansonsten benutze ich den PC hauptsächlich für Blizzard Spiele und meine PS4 für Exclusives.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

Dennis07 schrieb:


> Shooter auf dem PC fühlen sich finde ich um einiges schneller an, kann sie aber auf der Konsole i-wie besser. Ansonsten benutze ich den PC hauptsächlich für Blizzard Spiele und meine PS4 für Exclusives.


Genau das gleiche mache ich auch  Man muss die Vorteile jeder Plattform ansehen und dann selber entscheiden was man haben will 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Watertouch (20. April 2015)

Die Frage ob man eine Konsole bevorzugt solltest du vielleicht nicht bei PCgh stellen  
Aber falls du meine Meinung hören möchtest: PC. Und das alleine weil ich es nicht einsehe für Online Spielen Geld zu bezahlen, die sind doch nicht mehr ganz richtig in der Birne? Und wer mir jetzt hier vonwegen Serverkosten kommt der kriegt ein Problem. Auch am PC hat man Serverkosten. Nur steht dahinter kein Geldgeiles Unternehmen wie Microsoft oder Sony. Klar es gibt Ausnahmen wie The Elder Scrolls Online aber das hat Bethesda verzapft.


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

Dennis07 schrieb:


> Shooter auf dem PC fühlen sich finde ich um einiges schneller an, kann sie aber auf der Konsole i-wie besser. Ansonsten benutze ich den PC hauptsächlich für Blizzard Spiele und meine PS4 für Exclusives.



Das ist einfach Gewöhnungssache. Mit ein Bisschen Übung wirst du auch am Pc gut. 

Außerdem würde ich behaupten, dass auf der Konsole die Gegner tendenziell schlechter sind, weil da mehr Casual-Spieler rumlaufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

@Watertouch es sind eher die Spiele die Casual und Core Spieler mehr reizen, den Betrag auch zu zahlen. Wenn man will kann man es sogar mit einem Kumpel teilen, dann kostet dich der Service 2-3€/Monat. 

@jamie jep die Kurve ist innerhalb von einem Wochenende gut erreichbar. Was mich eher stört sind die Badmins die mich kicken/bannen, wenn ich mit der SV98 oder einer der Sturmgewehre spiele


----------



## Watertouch (20. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Watertouch es sind eher die Spiele die Casual und Core Spieler mehr reizen, den Betrag auch zu zahlen. Wenn man will kann man es sogar mit einem Kumpel teilen, dann kostet dich der Service 2-3€/Monat.
> 
> @jamie jep die Kurve ist innerhalb von einem Wochenende gut erreichbar. Was mich eher stört sind die Badmins die mich kicken/bannen, wenn ich mit der SV98 oder einer der Sturmgewehre spiele


Ist ja schön für euch aber es geht mir ums Prinzip. Wer sich über Tastatur+ Maus beschwert soll sich gefälligst den XBox Controller für Windows kaufen.


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @jamie jep die Kurve ist innerhalb von einem Wochenende gut erreichbar. Was mich eher stört sind die Badmins die mich kicken/bannen, wenn ich mit der SV98 oder einer der Sturmgewehre spiele



Dafür gibt's ja offizielle Server.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's ja offizielle Server. [emoji14]


Aber da spielt kaum noch jemand. Rush ist das einzige was ab und zu für gute und normale Runden sorgt


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Aber da spielt kaum noch jemand. Rush ist das einzige was ab und zu für gute und normale Runden sorgt



Spielst du noch BFBC2, oder was?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Spielst du noch BFBC2, oder was?


Jep BFBC2, BF3 von Battlefield. Ansonsten noch eine Abwandlung von Quake und UT3 (Xonotic).


----------



## jamie (21. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Jep BFBC2, BF3 von Battlefield. Ansonsten noch eine Abwandlung von Quake und UT3 (Xonotic).



Ohhh, da werden Erinnerungen wach an die guten alten Zeiten auf Isla Inocentes. 
BF3 fand ich ziemlich schlecht. Dazu noch der Origin-Zwang...


----------



## RavionHD (22. April 2015)

In GTAV hat die Xbox One wirklich viel weniger Vegetation als die PS4, kann man hier deutlich erkennen, die PC Version ist natürlich ganz vorne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant ist auch dass bei der PC Version die ganze Vegetation Schatten abwirft, auf den Konsolen im Grunde kaum.

Hier auch schön zusehen:
http://a.pomf.se/cptxvx.gif


----------



## Psychopath (22. April 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich find beides gut.
> 
> Grad für die PS2 gibt es so geile Games, die Grafik iyst alt.
> 
> Aber das wichtige ist doch der Spass am Spiel.




Jaaa...zum Beispiel die Burnout-Reihe...
spiele ich heute noch


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche mache ich auch  Man muss die Vorteile jeder Plattform ansehen und dann selber entscheiden was man haben will
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Wobei ich finde die Konsolen sollten mal direkten M+T Support anbieten für bestimmte Spiele,und nicht nur über Adapter bzw nur als Eingabegeräte im Menü.
Dann wären auch bestimmte Genres (Simulationen,sehr schnelle Shooter usw)besser möglich und müssten nicht noch einmal fürs Gamepad ausgelegt werden.

Meine Freunde machen das nebenbei auch so,Konsole (Ps4/WiiU für Exklusives,Sportspiele,BeatmUps) und ihren Laptop/BudgetPC für die meisten PC Exklusives. (Elite Dangerous usw)
Reicht ihnen absolut.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde die Konsolen sollten mal direkten M+T Support anbieten für bestimmte Spiele,und nicht nur über Adapter bzw nur als Eingabegeräte im Menü.
> Dann wären auch bestimmte Genres (Simulationen,sehr schnelle Shooter usw)besser möglich und müssten nicht noch einmal fürs Gamepad ausgelegt werden.



Um evtl ein Spiel wie Star Citizen auf Konsole spielbar zu machen, hätte ich nichts dagegen (also rein steuerungstechnisch).
Aber gerade bei MP Shootern ist es auch ein Vorteil wenn man weis jeder hat das gleiche Eingabegerät.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Um evtl ein Spiel wie Star Citizen auf Konsole spielbar zu machen, hätte ich nichts dagegen (also rein steuerungstechnisch).
> Aber gerade bei MP Shootern ist es auch ein Vorteil wenn man weis jeder hat das gleiche Eingabegerät.



Dafür gibt es ja Hotas Support,wobei ein direkter M+T Supprt wäre echt gut ,Elite Dangerous ist ja schon im Anmarsch für die Konsolen (wobei ich das Spiel nicht so toll finde auf Grund aktueller Schwächen).
Bei Shootern ist das wirklich so eine Sache,aber zb ein mögliches UT auf Gamepad auslegen? Wird schwierig.
Bei BF/CoD zb kann man es ja gerne so belassen.

PS : SC wird es ja auf den Konsolen auch so in geplanten Form nicht geben (wenn dann abgespeckt) ,wohl eher als Komplettpaket für die nächste Gen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde die Konsolen sollten mal direkten M+T Support anbieten für bestimmte Spiele,und nicht nur über Adapter bzw nur als Eingabegeräte im Menü.
> Dann wären auch bestimmte Genres (Simulationen,sehr schnelle Shooter usw)besser möglich und müssten nicht noch einmal fürs Gamepad ausgelegt werden.
> 
> Meine Freunde machen das nebenbei auch so,Konsole (Ps4/WiiU für Exklusives,Sportspiele,BeatmUps) und ihren Laptop/BudgetPC für die meisten PC Exklusives. (Elite Dangerous usw)
> Reicht ihnen absolut.



Das würde nur für unfaire Multiplayerpartien sorgen.

Und das neue Unreal Tournament wird (glücklicherweise) sowieso PC exklusiv, von daher.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> PS : SC wird es ja auf den Konsolen auch so in geplanten Form nicht geben (wenn dann abgespeckt) ,wohl eher als Komplettpaket für die nächste Gen.



Ja natürlich ist kein SC geplant. Das hat ja vielerlei Gründe.
Aber rein steuerungstechnisch würde es bei solchen Games sicherlich Sinn machen dafür einen Support einzurichten.
Nur wie gesagt bei MP Shootern finde ich den aktuellen Status garnicht schlecht.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja natürlich ist kein SC geplant. Das hat ja vielerlei Gründe.
> Aber rein steuerungstechnisch würde es bei solchen Games sicherlich Sinn machen dafür einen Support einzurichten.
> Nur wie gesagt bei MP Shootern finde ich den aktuellen Status garnicht schlecht.



Hardware nicht stark genug eben,SC ist ein Spiel für die Zukunft.
Wir können ja ruhig die MP Shooter weglassen,wobei ich glaube die Entwickler würden schon gerne das Geld mitnehmen,ein UT zb wäre ja recht konkurrenzlos im Konsolenmarkt,nur ist halt die Auslegung auf Gamepad problematisch.
Mir ging es aber auch grundsätzlich um einige Genres wie Strategie oder verschiedene Simulationen - auf der anderen Seiten laufen viele dieser Spiele eh auf fast jeder Krücke.


----------



## RavionHD (22. April 2015)

Unreal Tournament 3 gab es auf der Xbox 360 (mit Gamepad), das klappte auch, wenn auch schwierig.

Das neue wird aber PC exklusiv, und von dem was ich in der Alpha gespielt habe wird das nichts mit Gamepad, da muss M+T her, aber da es sowieso PC exklusiv ist kann das sowieso egal sein.


----------



## aloha84 (22. April 2015)

Bezugnehmend auf Star Citizen.

"Ein Wing Commander wird es nie auf den Konsolen geben......"
WC1: SNES, Mega CD...
WC2: SNES
WC3 + 4: PS1


----------



## RavionHD (22. April 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bezugnehmend auf Star Citizen.
> 
> "Ein Wing Commander wird es nie auf den Konsolen geben......"
> WC1: SNES, Mega CD...
> ...



Star Citizen könnte es auf den Konsolen technisch extrem beschränkt geben, denke nicht dass die Entwickler das wollen, das wäre ja keine gute Spielerfahrung mehr.

Außerdem hat das Team das Spiel mit der PC Exklusivität beworben, das wäre schlecht für ihr Image wenn sie plötzlich zurückrudern würden.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bezugnehmend auf Star Citizen.
> "Ein Wing Commander wird es nie auf den Konsolen geben......"
> WC1: SNES, Mega CD...
> WC2: SNES
> WC3 + 4: PS1



Wenn man Geld verdienen kann und will,wieso nicht?
Solange es dabei halt hardwaretechnisch (und auch steuerungstechnisch) möglich ist,wird man es auch tun.
Das mögliche Geld lässt sich CR (bzw wohl kaum ein anderer Entwickler) bestimmt nicht entgehen,auch wenn man aktuell nix dazu sagt oder es vorsichtig ausdrückt mit "wahrscheinlich","möglich" oder "vielleicht".
War zb bei David Braben auch so (Elite Dangerous),genauso wie CR später meinte man seie offen für sowas.
Glaube aber nicht,dass SC auf den aktuellen Konsolen im Gesamtpaket laufen wird,aber bis SC wirklich "fertig" ist (es soll sich ja immer weiterentwickeln), könnte es schon die nächste Gen geben.


----------



## aloha84 (22. April 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Star Citizen könnte es auf den Konsolen technisch extrem beschränkt geben, denke nicht dass die Entwickler das wollen, das wäre ja keine gute Spielerfahrung mehr.
> 
> Außerdem hat das Team das Spiel mit der PC Exklusivität beworben, das wäre schlecht für ihr Image wenn sie plötzlich zurückrudern würden.



Vielleicht schlecht fürs Image, aber gut für die Bilanz.


----------



## RavionHD (22. April 2015)

Na mal sehen, ich denke und hoffe nicht.

Star Citizen kommt vermutlich 2017 raus, die neue Gen um ~2020, kann gut sein dass es mit 3 jähriger Verspätung auf den neuen Konsolen kommt, die dürften dann auch genug Power haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. April 2015)

Wenn AMD mit ihren SoC stark trumpfen können, evtl ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels  

Aber wie gesagt Shootern sollten auf dem PC gespielt werden. Spiele BF4 auf beiden Plattformen und abgesehen vom Heli, welcher mit dem Controller kein Problem ist, merkt man es selbst das man besser dran ist T+M. Andere Genre profitieren wiederum vom Controller. Will da mal einen PC Fuzzy vs. Gamepadspieler sehen [emoji14]


----------



## RavionHD (26. April 2015)

Haben die Entwickler doch recht gehabt dass die CPU der Bremsfaktor dieser Generation ist, bei Planetside 2 hieß es 60 Frames auf der Playstation 4, die Wahrheit sind weniger als 30 Frames bei Gefechten und keine einzige Sekunde 60 Frames, im Schnitt zwischen 25-50 Frames:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdXuStljWJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eventuell sollte man die Framerate am Besten auf 30 limitieren (was die Entwickler wohl auch machen werden anscheinend).


----------



## Razor2408 (26. April 2015)

Die meisten Engines laufen am besten, wenn man möglichst viel Takt auf einem (bis vier) Kern(en) hat, das wissen wir ja schon lange.
Die Konsolen-CPUs mit ihren 1,75 Ghz schalgen hier auf Granit. Diese wurden halt so gewählt, dass man ein Gesamtsystem für 399€ anbieten kann,
welches auch nicht mehr wie 130W TDP verbrauchen darf. Noch dazu muss es in ein relativ kompaktes Gehäuse rein, und die Belüftung muss ausreichend sein.

Ich hab mal Planetside 2 auf meinem PC probiert, mit einer GTX 970 bekomme ich da selbst auf hohen Details (nicht Ultra) keine konstanten 60fps hin.
Meine CPU läuft mit 4,5 Ghz, und selbst mit diesem hohen Takt geht es nicht, vor allem nicht wenn mehrere hundert Spieler auf der Map unterwegs sind.
Für eine bessere Performance müsste da eine Engine entwickelt werden, welche die Last auf 4-6 CPU-Kernen gut aufteilt, und wo eben nicht der Pro-Kern-Takt
so hoch sein muss.


----------



## RavionHD (26. April 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die meisten Engines laufen am besten, wenn man möglichst viel Takt auf einem (bis vier) Kern(en) hat, das wissen wir ja schon lange.
> Die Konsolen-CPUs mit ihren 1,75 Ghz schalgen hier auf Granit. Diese wurden halt so gewählt, dass man ein Gesamtsystem für 399€ anbieten kann,
> welches auch nicht mehr wie 130W TDP verbrauchen darf. Noch dazu muss es in ein relativ kompaktes Gehäuse rein, und die Belüftung muss ausreichend sein.
> 
> ...



Planetside 2 hat einfach das Problem dass es zum Teil nur einen Kern auslastet, erst seit dem Februar Patch ist das besser geworden, aber laut GameGPU braucht es nun mindestens ein i7 für konstante ~60 Frames in Ultra.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man den Konsolen nicht vorwerfen nichtmal 30 Frames in Gefechten zu schaffen wenn ein Sandy i5 mit viel höherer IPC keine 60 Frames zu Stande bringt.

Planetside 2 würde wohl extrem von DX12 oder einer vergleichbaren Low Level API profitieren.


----------



## Razor2408 (26. April 2015)

Richtig, aber die wirklich dummen sind die Entwickler, die mal erwähnt haben dass das Spiel in Ultra Details und 60fps laufen soll.
Jeder der das Spiel am PC kennt, und die Abhängigkeit vom hohen Pro-Kern-Takt, hat sofort gewusst dass das nie was werden kann.
Wenn es am Ende mit 30fps läuft, ohne spürbaren Drops, wäre es schon gut, aber hauptsächlich wegen der schlechten Engine.
Muss aber auch sagen, solche Spiele sollten am PC bleiben. Planetside 2, WoW, LoL, oder MMOs generell brauche ich auf keiner Konsole,
vor allem weil sie mich schon am PC kaum interessieren,


----------



## RavionHD (26. April 2015)

Es hätte mich gewundert wenn es 60 Frames geschafft hätte, nichtmal ein i5 4670 mit 4.5 Ghz schafft konstante 60 Frames.

Wirklich 60 Frames in Planetside 2 in großen Gefechten wird es wohl nur mit DX12 oder Mantle auf dem PC geben.

Laut Entwickler wird die Framerate auf 30 Frames gecappt, aktuell gibt es noch Drops auf 24-26, ich denke in nächster Zeit kann man diese Drops eventuell vermindern, aber wie gesagt, 60 Frames geht aktuell nicht einmal auf einem High End PC, ich selber habe heute noch Drops auf ~48 bei stärkeren Gefechten, lustigerweise hat sich die Performance trotz stärkerer Grafikkarte (HD7870 zu GTX970) genau 0 geändert, einfach weil ich immer im CPU Limit bin.

Gerade dieses Spiel braucht einfach etwas wie DX12 oder Mantle, dann würde es auf dem PC wohl einen riesigen Performanceshub geben.


----------



## RavionHD (27. April 2015)

Ich befürchte langsam dass Steam seine Marktmacht irgendwann ausnutzt und wie auf den Konsolen Geld für's Onlinegaming verlangt, nach dem Steamworkshop Disaster wäre es denen zuzutrauen, was glaubt ihr?


----------



## Razor2408 (27. April 2015)

Geld für's Online-Gaming wird am PC nicht verlangt, weil kein Hersteller direkt für "DEN" PC verantwortlich ist.
Bei Sony und MS muss man ja bezahlen, weil beide Firmen weltweit über 3.000 Server erhalten müssen, und beide für die Online-Struktur ihrer jeweiligen Konsole verantwortlich sind.
PSN gehört Sony, Xbox Live gehört Microsoft. Valve hat da bei weitem nicht so viele Server, und es würde nach dem Workshop-Disaster der nächste Shitstorm kommen.

Was ich mir bei Steam vorstellen könnte: Die Regionalsperren könnten immer strenger werden, sodass man bald wirklich nur mehr die Inland-Codes benutzen kann,
bzw. die einiger weniger Umländer. Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Valve in Zukunft als Option (!) eine Art Monats-Abo für Steam anbieten könnte, wo man
zum Beispiel 20-50€ bezahlt, und dann Zugriff auf die komplette Bibliothek bekommt. Solche Modelle werden immer "moderner", und wenn man sich Netflix, Maxdome oder Instant ansieht,
scheint das eine große Menge an Leuten zu interessieren. 

Außerdem könnte Valve einen Deal mit Samsung, Sony oder LG machen, wo die TV's mit Steam OS ausgeliefert werden, und man mit dem Steam-Gamepad und dem Big Picture Modus direkt
zocken könnte am Fernseher (zusammen mit dem Abo). Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder Assassins Creed kann man damit natürlich nicht auf Ultra und in 1080p zocken, aber für die Casual-Gamer
und Gelegenheitsspieler dürfte es reichen. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass man damit eine Konkurrenz für die Konsolen darstellt, da diese seit über 30 Jahren etabliert sind, aber es wäre
ein modernes Geschäftsmodell. Die Steam Machines gibt es ja auch, und der Absatz wird auch bei denen eher schleppend laufen.


----------



## Lg3 (27. April 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich befürchte langsam dass Steam seine Marktmacht irgendwann ausnutzt und wie auf den Konsolen Geld für's Onlinegaming verlangt, nach dem Steamworkshop Disaster wäre es denen zuzutrauen, was glaubt ihr?



Ich versteh nicht was viele daran so schlimm finden? Die mod Hersteller entscheiden doch immer noch SELBST ob sie dafür Geld verlangen, oder etwa nicht? Und dann Steam irgendwas unterstellen? Dann sei sauer auf den Mod Hersteller weil er Geld verlangt wenn du unbedingt einen schuldigen suchst


----------



## addicTix (28. April 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich befürchte langsam dass Steam seine Marktmacht irgendwann ausnutzt und wie auf den Konsolen Geld für's Onlinegaming verlangt, nach dem Steamworkshop Disaster wäre es denen zuzutrauen, was glaubt ihr?



Finds viel amüsanter das der heilige Gaben in den Augen vieler User doch nicht mehr so heilig ist.
Kommt halt davon wenn man ihn verehrt wie ein Gott und alles feiert wie CSGO Skins, Trading Cards und all das Zeug. 
Und da Steam sozusagen Platzhirsch ist, war es abzusehen das da noch viel mehr Dinger kommen, bei denen Abgesahnt wird ... Die Mods für Skyrim waren erst der Anfang, das wird sich mit Sicherheit noch auf andere Workshops übetragen z.B. von Cities Skylines usw. und im weiteren Verlauf der Zeit kommen mit Sicherheit noch mehr solche Sachen, bei denen man merkt das Valve nur am Money interessiert ist


----------



## RavionHD (28. April 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was viele daran so schlimm finden? Die mod Hersteller entscheiden doch immer noch SELBST ob sie dafür Geld verlangen, oder etwa nicht? Und dann Steam irgendwas unterstellen? Dann sei sauer auf den Mod Hersteller weil er Geld verlangt wenn du unbedingt einen schuldigen suchst



Weil man zu Geld nur ungern nein sagt?

Modding sollte der Kreativität und des Spaßes wegen sein, aber nicht um Geld verdienen, im Grunde ist das dann nichts anderes als User generiertes DLC.

Am Meisten freuen wird es Valve und Bethesda, die kassieren ja gemeinsam 75% ohne sich einen Finger krumm zu machen.

Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen wie das in Zukunft wird, viele Spiele werden in Zukunft auf dem PC ein ausgereiftes Moddingtool wie das Creation Kit von Skyrim haben, das wird den Vorteil haben das sehr viele Spiele stark gemoddet werden können, aber den Nachteil dass wir für sehr vieles zahlen müssen.

Aber vielleicht nimmt Gabe dieses "Feature" ja noch raus, er hat ja gesagt sollte es nicht klappen wird es rausgenommen, ich mein der Typ ist ja schon Milliardär, was will der mehr?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. April 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Finds viel amüsanter das der heilige Gaben in den Augen vieler User doch nicht mehr so heilig ist.
> Kommt halt davon wenn man ihn verehrt wie ein Gott und alles feiert wie CSGO Skins, Trading Cards und all das Zeug.



Die Skins sind auch geil. Hab mir von einem Skin FC3, Insurgency, Monaco, Papers, please und noch Supreme Commander 2 gekauft

naja ne Konsole hat auch ihre Vorteile. Hab mir damals F1 2012 auf PC gekauft und mitten in der Saison waren meine Speicherstände weg. 2 mal passiert. Nächstes F1 game dann auf der Konsole gekauft


----------



## RavionHD (28. April 2015)

STEAM ENTFERNT BEZAHL MODS!!!
Steam Community :: Group Announcements ::


----------



## addicTix (28. April 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> STEAM ENTFERNT BEZAHL MODS!!!
> Steam Community :: Group Announcements ::



 Jetzt kannst ja deinen Avatar wieder zum heiligen Lord Gaben ändern


Edit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7DPT9P1SF8

Gaben nachdem er Paid mods wieder entfernt hat.


----------



## Iceman1973 (1. Mai 2015)

Also wer sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen Gaming an der Konsole ,oder Pc, dem kann ich nur die Xim4 ans Herz legen. Da ich schon seit 19 Jahren nur am Pc spiele, bin ich natürlich nur Maus und Tastatur bei Online Ego-Shootern gewohnt. Alle Battlefield und Cod Teile nur mit Pc gezockt. Jetzt habe ich neben der Playstation 4 und Xbox One den Xim4 Adapter gekauft,und ich bin sehr,sehr begeistert, nun endlich auch an den Konsolen, nebem dem Pc, auch alle Battlefield und Cod Teile zu spielen,ganz wie am Pc. Ich spiele Battlefield Hardline auf der Ps4 mit der Logitech G510 Tastatur und der Logitech G9x Maus. Und die Bewegung und das schnelle Aiming ist EXAKT, wie am Pc. So macht das spielen an der Konsole super Spaß, weil vor allem bei solchen Spielen auf dem Pc immer viele Cheater a la ( Artificial Aiming) unterwegs sind, was für die Konsolen so nicht geht.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Mai 2015)

Bei Battlefield 4 konnte ich keinen einzigen Cheater finden (416 Stunden Spielzeit), Hardline habe ich nicht, aber ich denke das wird da nicht viel anders sein.

In CS:GO auh sehr hohen Rängen ist es da natürlich manchmal anders...


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Mai 2015)

Iceman1973 schrieb:


> Also wer sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen Gaming an der Konsole ,oder Pc, dem kann ich nur die Xim4 ans Herz legen. Da ich schon seit 19 Jahren nur am Pc spiele, bin ich natürlich nur Maus und Tastatur bei Online Ego-Shootern gewohnt. Alle Battlefield und Cod Teile nur mit Pc gezockt. Jetzt habe ich neben der Playstation 4 und Xbox One den Xim4 Adapter gekauft,und ich bin sehr,sehr begeistert, nun endlich auch an den Konsolen, nebem dem Pc, auch alle Battlefield und Cod Teile zu spielen,ganz wie am Pc. Ich spiele Battlefield Hardline auf der Ps4 mit der Logitech G510 Tastatur und der Logitech G9x Maus. Und die Bewegung und das schnelle Aiming ist EXAKT, wie am Pc. So macht das spielen an der Konsole super Spaß, weil vor allem bei solchen Spielen auf dem Pc immer viele Cheater a la ( Artificial Aiming) unterwegs sind, was für die Konsolen so nicht geht.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass mit Maus und Tastatur auf der Konsole DU der Cheater bist? 

Außerdem bietet die Gamingwelt so unglaublich viel mehr als nur MP-Shooter...


----------



## Iceman1973 (1. Mai 2015)

Na ja, ganz unschuldig sehe ich mich jetzt nicht, wenn man mit 42:6 aus den Matches geht[emoji2][emoji6]
Aber du hast keine Probleme mehr mit aufrüsten alle 2 Jahre und es gibt halt weniger ( echte) Cheater. Konsole und PC zocken beides zusammen macht schon Laune.


----------



## DerPolacke (1. Mai 2015)

Ich bin für PCs.
Nicht weil es ein PC Forum ist sondern weil:
Für PC
1. Grafik und Leistung (4xSSAA oder 4k, 144hz usw)
2. Spiele Vielfalt
3. Kostenlose Spiele von FPS wie Planetside2 bis dota2
4. Preis von Spielen und viele Rabatte zb Steam, MMOGA usw
5. Bei FPS spielt man viel krasser als auf Konsolen mit Aim Assist.
6. Es ist ein PC... Emails, browsen, programme usw 

Gegen PC
1. Preis für ein PC, ja es gibt auch PCs für 200€ aber nicht mit der Leistung von einer Konsole für den gleichen Preis.
2. Upgrades nötig, jedes zweite Jahr oder alle 4-5 Jahre.

Für Konsolen
1. Preis
2. Upgrades zu anderer Konsole sind billig. 300€ für eine Konsole wo nur eine Gpu und eine CPU schon ca 400€ sind dazu Festplatte NT Gehäuse usw.
3. Leicht zu bedienen, HDMI rein fertig.

Gegen Konsolen
1. Grafik und Leistung
2. 1080p meist nur mit 30fps oder garnicht.
3. Man ist gezwungen eine neue Konsole zu kaufen für neue Spiele. Nicht immer aber oft.
4. Laut
5. Kann kein Photoshop, Blender, unnötig.. Xd
6. Das gameplay ist bei FPS games bescheuert man fühlt sich wie ein Bot beim zocken und dieses aim assist für noskills.
7. Man muss monatlich für membership zahlen...


----------



## tandel (1. Mai 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Für Konsolen
> 1. Preis
> 2. Upgrades zu anderer Konsole sind billig. 300€ für eine Konsole wo nur eine Gpu und eine CPU schon ca 400€ sind dazu Festplatte NT Gehäuse usw.
> 3. Leicht zu bedienen, HDMI rein fertig.



Der Vorteil von Konsolen ist die geringe Einstiegshürde. Sowohl preislich (<400€), als auch in der Auswahl (PS4 oder Xbox1), als auch in der Inbetriebnahme (richtig, HDMI rein fertig)
Der Preis ist über einen Life-Cycle von vielleicht 7 Jahren dann doch ähnlich wie bei PC, wenn man die Onlinekosten und die etwas teureren Spiele dazurechnet.
Klar kann man Spiele auch wieder verkaufen. Ich hatte das damals versucht, als meine alte PS3 kaputt ging. 
Ab 18ern Titel gehen schon mal nicht bei Ebay, meine Importspiele aus UK wollte keiner, weil alles auf englisch, Gamestop habe ich lachend verlassen, als sie mir ein Angebot gemacht haben.
Hab dann die unverkäuflichen Sachen im Paket einem kleinen Händler mehr oder weniger geschenkt, waren so 2-3€ pro Spiel.

Seither bin ich wieder beim PC gelandet und wenn da dort vernünftig aufrüstet, ist das auch kostenmäßig überschaubar. 
Man darf halt nicht zu viel hier im Forum neidisch auf andere Konfigs schauen


----------



## Iceman1973 (1. Mai 2015)

Einfach beides haben, und gut ist[emoji2]


----------



## Lg3 (1. Mai 2015)

Jo hab auch beides, momentan Spiel ich aber wieder mehr PC. Aber z.b Bloodborne, GTA V, Fifa 15 spiele ich auf Konsole


----------



## tandel (5. Mai 2015)

Iceman1973 schrieb:


> Einfach beides haben, und gut ist[emoji2]



Da würden mir momentan einfach die exklusiven Spiele fehlen. Wenn es wieder zwei oder drei neue Uncharted und ein neues Ratched&Clank für die PS4 gibt, werde ich noch mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## reptile2k2 (20. Mai 2015)

Bin momentan auch am überlegen mir neben der PS4 wieder einen spiele PC anzuschaffen.
Gründe für mich:

Vorteile für mich:
- Spiele am PC sind wesentlich günstiger. Ich schätze das ich im Jahr bestimmt 10 Spiele kaufe, vll mehr. Da ist nach 4 Jahren der Spiele PC komplett durch den Preisunterschied finanziert
- nicht nur 30fps und überall kantenflimmern
- Spiele und Hardware (Lenkrad etc) kann generationenubergreifend genutzt werden



nachteile:
- die User experience fühlt sich nicht wie aus einem Guss an. Trophäen, freundeslisten, partychats etc.
- nicht so gemütlich, Sitz in der Arbeit schon 7h/Tag vorm PC, klar kann man den TV anschließen was ich dann auch tun würde, aber dann wiederum kann man Shooter mit Maus und Tastatur vergessen


jetzt weiß ich auch nicht was ich tun soll.


----------



## TheMiz (20. Mai 2015)

Jeder Konsolero den ich kenne hat den Umstieg bitter bereut und der PC wird früher oder später sowieso wieder auf eBay & Co. landen. ich sitze täglich auch 7-8h vorm PC und habe mir immer und immer wieder eingeredet dass ich unbedingt einen brauche. Aber den Komfort einer Konsole kann halt kein PC ersetzen. Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen dass du beim PC nicht lange Ruhe hast. Wenn du deutlich über PS4-Niveau sein willst, musst du mind. alle zwei jahre in ne neue Gpu investieren, ansonsten dümpelst du mit unter 30fps und Low/mittel-Details rum. und für das Geld von einer Gpu kannst du dir schon wieder 8-10 Vollpreis-Titel holen. PC ist ein Fass ohne Boden außerdem hast du zusätzlich noch hundert oder tausend andere Probleme wie Treiber, Bugs, Abstürze, Bluescreen usw.


----------



## reptile2k2 (20. Mai 2015)

So einen Kommentar hätte ich grade hier nicht erwartet.
2012 ists mir übrigens so gegangen:
Hier im Forum Tipps für einen Gaming PC eingeholt den ich 7 Monate später wieder verkauft hab weil mir das alles zu blöd und unbequem war.

Kaum zu glauben das ich schon wieder so weit wäre.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Mai 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Jeder Konsolero den ich kenne hat den Umstieg bitter bereut und der PC wird früher oder später sowieso wieder auf eBay & Co. landen. ich sitze täglich auch 7-8h vorm PC und habe mir immer und immer wieder eingeredet dass ich unbedingt einen brauche. Aber den Komfort einer Konsole kann halt kein PC ersetzen. Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen dass du beim PC nicht lange Ruhe hast. Wenn du deutlich über PS4-Niveau sein willst, musst du mind. alle zwei jahre in ne neue Gpu investieren, ansonsten dümpelst du mit unter 30fps und Low/mittel-Details rum. und für das Geld von einer Gpu kannst du dir schon wieder 8-10 Vollpreis-Titel holen. PC ist ein Fass ohne Boden außerdem hast du zusätzlich noch hundert oder tausend andere Probleme wie Treiber, Bugs, Abstürze, Bluescreen usw.



Habe 4 Freunde die von Konsolen zum PC gewechselt sind und es keine Sekunde bereuen.
Man muss nicht aller 2 Jahre die Hardware tauschen (siehe Sandy Bridge und HD7970 co) um auf den aktuellen Stand der Zeit zu sein. Wenn man allerdings in 4K und ultra super hüper spielen will mit 144 Herz dann ja oder man rüstet einfach auf weil es ein Hobby Ist. Für den Kauf von GPUs gibt es meist Spiele dazu.

Ich würde dir aber nur zum PC raten wenn du wirklich exklusiv Spiele drauf spielen willst oder eben in höheren Auflösungen dein Segen suchst ansonsten bleib bei der Neuen Konsolengeneration. Die Grafik ist ordentlich und ja rein von der bequemlichkeit ist eine Konsole super 

Ich habe beides, ein PC für 95% aller Spiele und eine PS3/4 für die exklusiv Games. Man kann es aber auch genau anders herum machen 

P.S. zum Thema Treiber und co, da nehmen sich heutzutage weder PC noch Konsole was, hatte mit mein PC die letzten Jahre 0 Probleme, meine PS4 hatte aber schon freezes und wollte sich nicht mehr abschalten (Firmware sind auch bei der PS4 nicht immer fehlerfrei). Trotzdem gehen beide noch ^.^


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Jeder Konsolero den ich kenne hat den Umstieg bitter bereut und der PC wird früher oder später sowieso wieder auf eBay & Co. landen. ich sitze täglich auch 7-8h vorm PC und habe mir immer und immer wieder eingeredet dass ich unbedingt einen brauche. Aber den Komfort einer Konsole kann halt kein PC ersetzen. Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen dass du beim PC nicht lange Ruhe hast. Wenn du deutlich über PS4-Niveau sein willst, musst du mind. alle zwei jahre in ne neue Gpu investieren, ansonsten dümpelst du mit unter 30fps und Low/mittel-Details rum. und für das Geld von einer Gpu kannst du dir schon wieder 8-10 Vollpreis-Titel holen. PC ist ein Fass ohne Boden außerdem hast du zusätzlich noch hundert oder tausend andere Probleme wie Treiber, Bugs, Abstürze, Bluescreen usw.



Auch wieder da? 

Ja wenn man dementsprechend Grafik will dann zahlt man halt auch, ich tue das gerne.

Und 2 Jahre ist garnicht nötig, wer eine HD7970 von vor fast 4 (!!!) Jahren hat hat noch immer die deutlich bessere Grafik und Performance als alle Konsolen.

Und nein, tausende Probleme gibt es nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Auch wieder da?
> 
> Ja wenn man dementsprechend Grafik will dann zahlt man halt auch, ich tue das gerne.
> 
> ...



Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Lg3 (20. Mai 2015)

reptile2k2 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum Tipps für einen Gaming PC eingeholt den ich 7 Monate später wieder verkauft hab weil mir das alles zu blöd und unbequem war.
> 
> Kaum zu glauben das ich schon wieder so weit wäre.



Na dann hast du ja schon Bekanntschaft mit einem PC gemacht und es hat dir ja anscheinend nicht gefallen. Warum sollte es diesmal anders sein ? Ich musste mich z.b auch entscheiden ob ich Witcher 3 für meinen PC oder die Konsole hole, und hab mich für Konsole entschieden. Ist einfach entspannter ^^


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Na dann hast du ja schon Bekanntschaft mit einem PC gemacht und es hat dir ja anscheinend nicht gefallen. Warum sollte es diesmal anders sein ? Ich musste mich z.b auch entscheiden ob ich Witcher 3 für meinen PC oder die Konsole hole, und hab mich für Konsole entschieden. Ist einfach entspannter ^^



Das war auch die richtige Entscheidung, mit einer GTX 560ti hättest Du wohl die leicht schlechtere Grafik als die Playstation 4.

Ich hab mir aber einen WQHD Monitor besorgt und ein potenteres System, daher genieße ich es in 1440P, Ultra und SweetFX:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/19.05.15/iza8ddkjgdkn.jpg


----------



## TheMiz (20. Mai 2015)

Jo das ist klar, wenn man geld hat wie heu und es verbrennen kann ist ein PC natürlich die beste wahl. Das ist aber halt bei den meisten nicht der Fall. Mal braucht man ne neue Maus, mal neue Tastatur, dann wieder mal nen neuen Monitor, und flaps sind mal wieder 300-500€ weg. Bei ner Konsole holst du die und hast quasi auf ewig Ruhe. Nen zweiten Controller bekommt man heute ja bei den bundles quasi geschenkt dazu. Pc-Gaming ist Leistung kaufen auf raten sozusagen, manche leute kaufen eine gtx Titan für 1000€, obwohl es in einem jahr dann eine Gpu geben wird die für 300€ das gleiche leistet (bis vielleicht auf den Vram). Wer das gerne möchte, der kann das gerne tun, ich persönlich habe mit diesen ständigen aufrüsten und nachrüsten und rumfrickeln abgeschlossen. Die Grafik von witcher 3 am PC müsste da schon grundsätzlich deutlich besser sein, und nicht wieder nur durch höhere auflösung und anti aliasing glänzen. Bestreitet ja niemand dass es am Pc besser aussieht, aber der Aufpreis und die Zusatzkosten (Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, Controller etc.) stehen für mich da in keinem verhältnis mehr. wenn dann die Ps5 erscheint wird sie rein grafisch die spiele locker in den schatten stellen die heute auf TitanX Sli laufen, und die kostet dann 400-500€, und keine 2000€ wie ein high-end-pc heute. also alles eine frage des wollens und des preises.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Mai 2015)

reptile2k2 schrieb:


> .....



Wenn du sowieso schon 24/7 vor dem PC sitzt,dann kann ich verstehen,dass man keine Lust mehr drauf hat.
Habe in meinem Studiengang 2 Fächer ,wo ich unter der Woche öfters vor einem Monitor sitzen muss,und es nervt....
Ich persönlich sitze daher auch nicht mehr gerne vor dem Monitor,eigentlich kaum noch - wird zukünftig beim Arbeiten nicht besser.
Vorab kannst du Monitor und TV in ein Zimmer bringen?Wohl eher nicht,also wären beide Bildschirm in getrennten Zimmern?

PS: wenn du allerdings schon 2012 einen PC hattest,der dir nicht gefallen hat,dann wirst du auch hiermit nicht glücklich glaub ich.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2015)

Für 350 Euro bekommt man sicher ein ganz anständiges Gamingpaket, aber man bekommt nur das wofür man zahlt, man siehe sich einfach die extreme Pop-Ups und die Framerateeinbrüche von The Witcher 3 auf den Konsolen an, für 350 Euro in Ordnung, aber wer mehr will, der zahlt auch mehr, einfach nur logisch.

Und ich habe nicht Geld wie Heu, trotzdem einen ganz ordentlichen PC, auf Dauer ist ein sehr ordentlicher Gaming PC sogar günstiger als eine Konsole wenn man die Spielepreise betrachtet und die Onlinekosten.

Es muss ja nicht immer 2 TitanX sein, das ist was für extreme Ethusiasten, eine 150 Euro Grafikkarte fegt auch schon jede Konsole weg.


----------



## Lg3 (20. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das war auch die richtige Entscheidung, mit einer GTX 560ti hättest Du wohl die leicht schlechtere Grafik als die Playstation 4.
> 
> Ich hab mir aber einen WQHD Monitor besorgt und ein potenteres System, daher genieße ich es in 1440P, Ultra und SweetFX:
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/19.05.15/iza8ddkjgdkn.jpg



Ah, sollte ich mal korrigieren hab momentan die R9 270x, ist glaub ich bisschen besser als die 560ti ^^

Habe mal auf der PS4 ein Screenshot an der gleichen Stelle gemacht wie auf deinem Foto damit man nen kleinen vergleich hat, joa ich seh schon nen Unterschied.. 
http://www11.pic-upload.de/20.05.15/7uv2mtvnidyz.jpg


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ah, sollte ich mal korrigieren hab momentan die R9 270x, ist glaub ich bisschen besser als die 560ti ^^
> 
> Habe mal auf der PS4 ein Screenshot an der gleichen Stelle gemacht wie auf deinem Foto damit man nen kleinen vergleich hat, joa ich seh schon nen Unterschied..
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/20.05.15/7uv2mtvnidyz.jpg



Sehr schönes Foto!

Natürlich sieht die PC Fassung besser aus, die Schatten, die Umgebungsverdeckung, viel mehr Vegetation bzw. die Dichte der Vegetation, das LoD und die Weitsicht.....
Aber das Spiel sieht auch auf den Konsolen und in niedrigen PC Grafikeinstellungen noch sehr gut aus, CDProject hat Klasse Arbeit geleistet was Skalierung betrifft.

Ich frage mich nur:

Hast Du mit Absicht auch 5 Brot und 2 Wasserflaschen dabei?


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Mai 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Jo das ist klar, wenn man geld hat wie heu und es verbrennen kann ist ein PC natürlich die beste wahl. Das ist aber halt bei den meisten nicht der Fall. Mal braucht man ne neue Maus, mal neue Tastatur, dann wieder mal nen neuen Monitor, und flaps sind mal wieder 300-500€ weg. Bei ner Konsole holst du die und hast quasi auf ewig Ruhe. Nen zweiten Controller bekommt man heute ja bei den bundles quasi geschenkt dazu. Pc-Gaming ist Leistung kaufen auf raten sozusagen, manche leute kaufen eine gtx Titan für 1000€, obwohl es in einem jahr dann eine Gpu geben wird die für 300€ das gleiche leistet (bis vielleicht auf den Vram). Wer das gerne möchte, der kann das gerne tun, ich persönlich habe mit diesen ständigen aufrüsten und nachrüsten und rumfrickeln abgeschlossen. Die Grafik von witcher 3 am PC müsste da schon grundsätzlich deutlich besser sein, und nicht wieder nur durch höhere auflösung und anti aliasing glänzen. Bestreitet ja niemand dass es am Pc besser aussieht, aber der Aufpreis und die Zusatzkosten (Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, Controller etc.) stehen für mich da in keinem verhältnis mehr. wenn dann die Ps5 erscheint wird sie rein grafisch die spiele locker in den schatten stellen die heute auf TitanX Sli laufen, und die kostet dann 400-500€, und keine 2000€ wie ein high-end-pc heute. also alles eine frage des wollens und des preises.



Deine Erfahrung zu diesen Thema und das will ich nicht als richtig oder falsch auslegen.

Ich und mein Dad haben mittlerweile 3xPS2 und 2xPS3 kaufen müssen weil auch die Konsolen nicht auf "ewig" ausgelegt sind (PC Hardware kann natürlich auch kaputt gehen aber wenn man diese eh nur 2 Jahre behält entfällt das ja  )  Mein Vater ist iwann auf die Konsole gewechselt weil er die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht hat wie du und ist nicht traurig darüber.
Man kann die Diskussion zw PC vs Konsole wohl ewig führen weil beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.

Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen,  dass man ca. gleich viel bezahlt beim Unterhalt. Man kann sich auch für eine Konsole Maus/Tastatur und Monitor kaufen oder eben ein TV für den PC.

In diesem Sinne ich gehe the Witcher zocken  Hust 1440p in Ultra Hust


----------



## Lg3 (20. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hast Du mit Absicht auch 5 Brot und 2 Wasserflaschen dabei?



Haha, ja ne hab an der Quest gesehen das du den Screenshot irgendwo am Anfang gemacht hast, und weil ich den Ort aus freien stücken wahrscheinlich nie mehr gefunden hätte hab ich eben für den Screen ein neues Spiel angefangen

Aber reichen dir denn die 37 fps ?  Dachte eher du bist so einer der die 60 braucht ^^


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Haha, ja ne hab an der Quest gesehen das du den Screenshot irgendwo am Anfang gemacht hast, und weil ich den Ort aus freien stücken wahrscheinlich nie mehr gefunden hätte hab ich eben für den Screen ein neues Spiel angefangen
> 
> Aber reichen dir denn die 37 fps ?  Dachte eher du bist so einer der die 60 braucht ^^



Ja, zwischen 35 und 45 Frames habe ich, das reicht mir, angesichts der 1440P, der Ultra Einstellung und SweetFX passt das für ein Spiel wie The Witcher 3 schon.

Ich könnte sogar noch etwas Downsampling dazuschalten und die Frames fest auf 30 zuschalten, aber irgendwie fühlen sich 35 bis 45 Frames nochmal deutlich angenehmer an als nur 30 Frames.

Die Items behaltest Du lieber, ich finde kaum Brot oder Wasserflaschem im Spiel.

Ständig muss ich nach Gegner meditieren damit ich volle Power habe.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Mai 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Man kann die Diskussion zw PC vs Konsole wohl ewig führen weil beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.



Besonders anstrengend sind immer diese P/L Rechnungen,
die Ps4 kostet 350€ und dann gibt es immer noch Deppen,die einfach was auf 500€ hinklatschen ,und behaupten,das seie besser,ohne weitere Dinge des Gesamtpakets zu berücksichtgen wie Controller,BluerayPlayer,Thin Mini ITX ...aber Hauptsache etwas mehr Leistung als die Konsole.
Oder eben in die andere Richtung,PCGaming seie schlicht zu teuer - ja wenn man ständig aktuell bleiben will,das ist aber immer so....
Bei sowas kann ich mir echt nur an den Kopf fassen,letzten Endes ist das Ganze wirklich individuell.
Leben und Leben lassen,thats it.
Man muss eben für sich gucken,was man will - für mich sind beides keine Geräte,die miteinander konkurrieren - manche haben traurigerweise ein Wettkampfsdenken.
Eine Konsole hat für mich aktuell auch keine große Attraktivität ,aber vielleicht sehe ich das bei der nächsten Gen anders.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Mai 2015)

Schaut mal wie The Witcher 3 mit spezieller SweetFX und stark getweaktem .Ini aussieht, ich denke ich mich ran ans Werk.
Witcher 3 PCMR - Album on Imgur


----------



## ryzen1 (21. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja, zwischen 35 und 45 Frames habe ich, das reicht mir, angesichts der 1440P, der Ultra Einstellung und SweetFX passt das für ein Spiel wie The Witcher 3 schon.
> 
> Ich könnte sogar noch etwas Downsampling dazuschalten und die Frames fest auf 30 zuschalten, aber irgendwie fühlen sich 35 bis 45 Frames nochmal deutlich angenehmer an als nur 30 Frames.



30Fps empfinde ich bei The Witcher 3 auf dem PC als reinste Zumutung...nur geruckel. Wenn schon auf dem PC dann in 60Fps.
Ich habs gar auf dem TV und Controller versucht. Komischerweise schaut die Konsolenversion um einiges Smoother auf bei 30Fps.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Mai 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> 30Fps empfinde ich bei The Witcher 3 auf dem PC als reinste Zumutung...nur geruckel. Wenn schon auf dem PC dann in 60Fps.
> Ich habs gar auf dem TV und Controller versucht. Komischerweise schaut die Konsolenversion um einiges Smoother auf bei 30Fps.



Hast du eine GTX 970?
Laut PCGH Benchmarks (Abschnitt mit den Frametimemessungen) scheint es bei der 970 zu Mikrorucklern zu kommen (nimmt jeder etwas anders war),wobei es dann keine Rolle spielt,ob du nun 30 oder 60fps hast.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Mai 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> 30Fps empfinde ich bei The Witcher 3 auf dem PC als reinste Zumutung...nur geruckel. Wenn schon auf dem PC dann in 60Fps.
> Ich habs gar auf dem TV und Controller versucht. Komischerweise schaut die Konsolenversion um einiges Smoother auf bei 30Fps.



Die Konsolenversion läuft mit bis zu 20 Frames, vor Allem in Zwischensequenzen, im Spiel zwischen 27 und 30 Frames, das ist sicher sehr unangenehm.

Die Frametimes sind auch in Ordnung, nur bei der R9 290X gibt es anscheinend ein paar Ausschläge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfinde mit 35 bis 45 Frames in 1440P und Ultra kein Ruckeln.
Auch wenn 60 Frames besser wären, aber das passt mir angesichts der Grafik und der Auflösung schon, 60 Frames gibt es in der Grafikeinstellung und Auflösung wohl erst mit Fiji bzw TitanX oder GTX980ti.


----------



## Bash0r (21. Mai 2015)

Gestern habe ich mir kurz mal wieder eine Konsole gewünscht  .... nachdem mich GTA V auf dem PC schon während der Installation im Stich lässt und einfach immer freezed.

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, spiele ich GTA V nicht gern auf einer Konsole, allein weil ich dann weiß welche schönen Mods mir fehlen würden 

Ansonsten sehe ich das Thema mittlerweile gelassener. Eine Konsole hat mehr Vorteile als sich hier manche eingestehen wollen. Aber ist eben ein PC Forum 

Nur damit keine falschen Gedanken aufkommen ... ich habe auch zwei Gaming PC's und als Konsole nur die Wii U . Allein wegen Zelda und Mario-Titeln werde ich wohl ewig bei Nintendo verweilen.


----------



## reptile2k2 (21. Mai 2015)

Witcher 3 ruckelt zum Teil schon arg auf der ps4.
hatte gestern meinen ersten Kampf mit einem greifen, da bleibt das Bild ein paar mal stehen.


----------



## MOD6699 (21. Mai 2015)

Ach ist doch egal Bash0r. Wären Konsolen so "schrottig" würden die Verkaufszahlen eine andere Sprache sprechen.  Das sie hier immer schlechter gemacht werden als sie sind, sagt ja schon der Name der Seite (wie du schon anmerkst). Ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden mit beidem. Und wenn man älter wird wird man auch lässiger bzgl. anderer Meinungen.


----------



## Bash0r (21. Mai 2015)

Ich für mein Teil werde wahrscheinlich EWIG beides haben. Einen PC und eine Konsole.  Dann habe ich nämlich beide Vorteile abgedeckt. Da ich aber immer weniger Shooter spiele, wird der PC wohl deutlich länger arbeiten müssen als er es noch vor ein paar Jahren musste. Meine GTX 680 und Xeon 1230v2 reichen aber eventuell noch 1-2 Jahre für Full HD und mittlere Details. Das sollte mir reichen. Ich komme doch eh kaum noch zum zocken. 

Und wenn ich mal 30 minuten zocken kann, dann könnte ich manchmal schon ausrasten, dass dann allein  Steam/Origin 10 Minuten braucht zum Updaten selbst und dann noch die aktuellsten Patche ziehen für das Game was ich spielen will 

Aus "Schatz ich zocke mal eine Stunde" wurde dann "Ich musste erst das Windows Update installieren, dann den aktuellen nvidia treiber, dann hat sich Origin aktualisiert um anschließend FIFA 15 auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Dann konnte ich immerhin ein 15 Minuten Match spielen" 

Aber auf den Konsolen wird dieser Patch, Update, DLC, Download - Wahnsinn auch immer schlimmer. 

Ich muss leider gestehen, für mich werden sowohl PCs auch als Konsolen immer schlimmer.... Die GameCube hat noch richtig Spaß gemacht  Und im allg. sagen mir die Nintendo Konsolen am ehesten zu. (Hatte auch PS3, XBOX360, etc....)


----------



## reptile2k2 (21. Mai 2015)

Naja die Konsolen ziehen im Ruhezustand aber system und Spiele updates automatisch und man schaltet wirklich ein und kann zocken.


----------



## Bash0r (21. Mai 2015)

reptile2k2 schrieb:


> Naja die Konsolen ziehen im Ruhezustand aber system und Spiele updates automatisch und man schaltet wirklich ein und kann zocken.



Da habe ich leide sowohl bei der Wii U als auch bei der PS4 andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Geladen haben sie die updates vielleicht, aber nicht installiert. Teilweise nicht einmal geladen. Vielleicht Einstellungsfehler?


----------



## Lg3 (21. Mai 2015)

reptile2k2 schrieb:


> Witcher 3 ruckelt zum Teil schon arg auf der ps4.
> hatte gestern meinen ersten Kampf mit einem greifen, da bleibt das Bild ein paar mal stehen.



Hmm, das mein Bild stehen bleibt hatte ich noch nicht. Aber ich war auch schon mal in einer Höhle, wo ich gefühlte 9 fps hatte 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Items behaltest Du lieber, ich finde kaum Brot oder Wasserflaschem im Spiel.
> 
> Ständig muss ich nach Gegner meditieren damit ich volle Power habe.



Geht mir genau soDa muss man sich mal vorstellen wie das auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad  ist wo mann durch Meditieren nicht mehr geheilt wird  Entweder machen wir was Falsch oder es gibt wirklich wenig Essen.


----------



## reptile2k2 (21. Mai 2015)

Ist doch klar das es wenig essen gibt. Es ist Krieg.
beim Händler kann man ja essen kaufen.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Hmm, das mein Bild stehen bleibt hatte ich noch nicht. Aber ich war auch schon mal in einer Höhle, wo ich gefühlte 9 fps hatte
> 
> 
> 
> Geht mir genau soDa muss man sich mal vorstellen wie das auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad  ist wo mann durch Meditieren nicht mehr geheilt wird  Entweder machen wir was Falsch oder es gibt wirklich wenig Essen.



Ach echt?
Keine Heilung mehr?

Das Problem ist dass es Essen gibt (Hühnchen usw), nur ist dieses einfach sehr teuer, 30 Kronen pro Stück.

Aber naja, genug OT.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Mai 2015)

Ja ja die bösen Konsolen.



> "If the consoles are not involved there is no Witcher 3 as it is,"  answers Marcin Iwinski, definitively. "We can lay it out that simply. We  just cannot afford it, because consoles allow us to go higher in terms  of the possible or achievable sales; have a higher budget for the game,  and invest it all into developing this huge, gigantic world.



Edit:
Ach steht ja schon auf der Main.
Man bei der Anzahl an TW3 News blickt man nicht mehr durch.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja ja die bösen Konsolen.



Hat ja auch keiner behauptet dass das nicht stimmt, dass durch mehr Plattformen mehr Geld generiert wird ist natürlich absolut logisch.

Aber dass CDProject meint es wäre nicht realistisch gewesen wenn man das Spiel auf nur einer Spielplattform entwickeln würde (egal ob PC, Xbox One oder Playstation 4) kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, das Budget von The Witcher 3 ist sehr niedrig im Vergleich zu Ubisoft oder EA Titeln, liegt wohl auch am Standort Polen.
Denke selbst die Xbox One alleine hätte dazu gereicht.
PC und Playstation 4 wohl locker.

Aber man will mehr Geld generieren, klar, das geht nur wenn man möglichst alle Plattformen nimmt.

Nun ist ja ein Patch angekündigt worden der die PC Grafik wieder deutlich aufwertet, also passt das schon, das Spiel ist ja so und so fantastisch geworden.


----------



## feder19 (21. Mai 2015)

Man kann sich nur auf DirectX12 freuen, scheint ja doch um einiges performanter zu sein als X11, vlt sieht man dann bald mal solche Grafik wie bei dem VGX2013 Trailer.


----------



## MOD6699 (21. Mai 2015)

@Bash0r: Bei mir hat die PS4 gestern was geladen und installiert. Alles im Ruhemodus.


----------



## TheMiz (21. Mai 2015)

Es gibt jetzt übrigens ein OFFIZIELLES statement von projekt Red bezüglich dem Downgrade:


> *We  just cannot afford it, because consoles allow us to  go higher in terms  of the possible or achievable sales; have a higher  budget for the game,  and invest it all into developing this huge,  gigantic world.*



also ohne Konsolen Umsatz würde es wirklich ein Downgrade geben, denn  man hätte gar nicht das Kapital gehabt diese große welt zu erschaffen.  mehr zu lesen hier: CD Projekt tackles The Witcher 3 downgrade issue head on â€¢ Eurogamer.net



> "*we do a certain build for a tradeshow and you pack it,  it works, it  looks amazing. And you are extremely far away from  completing the game.  Then you put it in the open-world, regardless of  the platform, and it's  like 'oh shit, it doesn't really work'.*  We've already showed it, now  we have to make it work. And then we try  to make it work on a huge  scale. This is the nature of games  development."


wie erwartet war das 2013er Material nie von einem funktionierenden  spiel, das ist der ganze knackpunkt bei der sache gewesen. Es war eine  Demo von einem kleinen Teil des Spieles, wo die ganze restliche Open  world noch gar nicht fertig war! das war pr material und als man dann am  entwickeln war, merkte man halt  schnell dass das so nicht machbar ist,  egal auf welcher plattform! sieht man ja auch schön daran wie die  "downgrade version" aktuell high  end pcs zum schwitzen bringt und man  an allen ecken kompromisse eingehen  muss, je nach vorliebe


----------



## reptile2k2 (21. Mai 2015)

Die ganze Downgrade Diskussion nervt sowieso.


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2015)

Ich will ja nicht lästern, aber als Konsolenspieler muss man bzgl. Downgrades sowieso ein dickeres Fell haben. Schlieslich neigen Spieleentwickler schon immer dazu im Vorfeld die grafisch schönsten Versionen zu zeigen und das sind eher selten die Konsolenversionen.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Mai 2015)

Verstehe garnicht warum da noch alle drüber reden^^ Die Konsolenversion sieht super aus. Dickes Lob an die Entwickler  und am PC wird ja schon die Grafik gemoddet.


----------



## feder19 (22. Mai 2015)

Welchem Preset entspricht die Witcher 3 Version der PS4 eigentlich auf dem PC? Medium oder doch schon Richtung High?


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Mai 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht lästern, aber als Konsolenspieler muss man bzgl. Downgrades sowieso ein dickeres Fell haben. Schlieslich neigen Spieleentwickler schon immer dazu im Vorfeld die grafisch schönsten Versionen zu zeigen und das sind eher selten die Konsolenversionen.



Naja, "dickes Fell" ist relativ. Man bekommt eben das, was man für 400€ erwarten kann. Mann muss schon auch realistisch bleiben...


----------



## TheMiz (22. Mai 2015)

feder19 schrieb:


> Welchem Preset entspricht die Witcher 3 Version der PS4 eigentlich auf dem PC? Medium oder doch schon Richtung High?


hier noch ein Vergleich von 4players, dort wird bestätigt das die  Texturen der der Pc version auf "Höchst" entsprechen. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Grafikvergleichsvideo zwischen der PS4- und der PC-Fassung - 4Players.de


> _*Die Konsolen-Versionen unterscheiden sich von der PC-Fassung nur  marginal*_. Beide besitzen Soft Shadows, Global Illumination,  Lichtbrechungen, hoch auflösende Texturen, Haar- und Wasseranimationen.  Beim Reiten treten in beiden Versionen Popups auf, die in der PC-Version  aber nur in der Ferne auftreten, hingegen im Dorf die PS4-Fassung eher  höher auflösende Texturen nachladen muss. *Alle Grafikeinstellungen der  PC-Version wurden auf "höchst" gestellt*. Beide Aufnahmen wurden zur  gleichen Tageszeit getätigt. Die manchmal unterschiedlichen Farbgebungen  sind auf die unterschiedlichen Wetterbedingungen zurückzuführen, jedoch  wirkt die PC-Version durch bessere Licht- und Schattenverhältnisse  satter.



also mal wieder Mini-Unterschiede für die man mehrere hundert euro aufpreis zahlt


----------



## RavionHD (22. Mai 2015)

TheMiz schrieb:


> hier noch ein Vergleich von 4players, dort wird bestätigt das die  Texturen der der Pc version auf "Höchst" entsprechen. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Grafikvergleichsvideo zwischen der PS4- und der PC-Fassung - 4Players.de
> 
> 
> also mal wieder Mini-Unterschiede für die man mehrere hundert euro aufpreis zahlt



Falsch, anhand von Screenshots wurden Vergleiche gezigen, die Konsolenqualität entspricht Niedrig bis Mittel.

PC Ultra (ohne SweetFX/Reshade), ohne Config .Ini...):
http://www11.pic-upload.de/19.05.15/iza8ddkjgdkn.jpg
PS4:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/20.05.15/7uv2mtvnidyz.jpg

Die PC Fassung sieht deutlich besser aus, die Schatten, die Umgebungsverdeckung, viel  mehr Vegetation bzw. die Dichte der Vegetation, das LoD und die  Weitsicht.....

Mit Config und SweetFX nochmal eine andere Welt:
Witcher 3 PCMR - Album on Imgur


----------



## feder19 (22. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mit Config und SweetFX nochmal eine andere Welt:
> Witcher 3 PCMR - Album on Imgur



Sieht schon knackig aus, Witcher in 4K schafft nur nicht mal ne Titan X.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Mai 2015)

feder19 schrieb:


> Sieht schon knackig aus, Witcher in 4K schafft nur nicht mal ne Titan X.



In 1440P ist's auch in Ordnung.

In 4K mit 30 Frames braucht man halt eine TitanX, klar.

Wobei TheMiz eines richtig sagte:
Die Texturqualität entspricht tatsächlich Maximum der PC Version, aber logisch, die benötigt selbst in 1440P nur 1.7GB Vram.^^

Ich hoffe dass es daher bald große Texturpacks gibt per Mods.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, "dickes Fell" ist relativ. Man bekommt eben das, was man für 400€ erwarten kann. Mann muss schon auch realistisch bleiben...



Ja jemand mit Verstand sollte immer realistische Erwartungen haben, aber wieviele haben das schon?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Mai 2015)

> Everything from hair physics to broader draw distances make it a cut above console - a sharper, richer-looking release that also benefits from superior textures and effects. The ability to hit and hold 60fps is, to our minds, the PC's best advantage though.





> It's a visuals-over-performance setup that means both PS4 and Xbox One get a density to world detail that's rarely seen on console. And outside of the resolution divide (favouring Sony's platform at a true 1920x1080) core graphics settings are matched between the two, mostly borrowing from PC's medium and high presets.


Face-Off: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt • Eurogamer.net

Das mit den Hohen Einstellung auf der Konsole stimmt so also nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Mai 2015)

Nicht Hoch,aber auch nicht Low Mittel, Mittel - Hoch ist doch voll in Ordnung für eine 350€ (bzw 300€) Konsole.
Erwartet da irgendwer Wunder? In dem Preis sind auch noch ein Wireless Controller,MiniITX und BluerayPlayer mit einbegriffen.

Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich, warum man diesen Thread nicht schon längst geclosed hat.


----------



## Rolk (23. Mai 2015)

Laut einem Videovergleich von Digital Foundry sind das hier die PC Settings, welche der PS4 am nächsten kommen:

Resolution: 1920x1080
Nvidia Hairworks: Off
Number of Background Characters: Low (console actually seems lower than this)
Shadow Quality: Medium
Terrain Quality: Medium
Water Quality: High
Grass Density: Medium
Texture Quality: Ultra
Foliage Visibility Range: Medium
Detail Level: Medium
Ambient Occlusion: SSAO
All post effects on except vignetting.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Mai 2015)

Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist sogar niedriger als die Low Einstellung der PC Version.
Und die Pop Ups sind sehr stark, die gibt es auf dem PC in keiner Grafikeinstellung so stark.

Insgesamt doch ziemlich entäuschend, eine GTX750ti mit einer i3 CPU hat die bessere Grafik (lebendigere Welt) und die stabilere Framerate als die Playstation 4 Version und bei weitem nicht so krasse Pop Ups.

Auch weiterhin performt die Playstation 4 maximal auf HD7850 Niveau, eher leicht darunter.

Aber ok, was erwartet man denn von einem 400 Euro Gerät.


----------



## addicTix (23. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Insgesamt doch ziemlich entäuschend, eine GTX750ti mit einer i3 CPU hat die bessere Grafik (lebendigere Welt) und die stabilere Framerate als die Playstation 4 Version und bei weitem nicht so krasse Pop Ups.



Was ist daran enttäuschend, PS4 CPU läuft eben nur mit 1.6GHz und die GPU ist unter einer 7850....





RavionHD schrieb:


> Aber ok, was erwartet man denn von einem 400 Euro Gerät.



Das frag ich mich auch


----------



## MotherPink (23. Mai 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Laut einem Videovergleich von Digital Foundry sind das hier die PC Settings, welche der PS4 am nächsten kommen:
> 
> Resolution: 1920x1080
> Nvidia Hairworks: Off
> ...



Wobei sich DF mit den Texturen selbst widerspricht.
Aus dem Face Off:


> This granular approach to optimising for PS4 and Xbox One applies to texture quality too. *Here we get a mixture of the PC's medium and high settings*, based on which segment of the world you inspect. As a rule of thumb, consoles rarely match PC's best 2024x2024 resolution textures, though low-priority objects with blurrier maps are shared for all three versions. Ground textures in almost every case lack PC's sharpness, and also fall short of its 16x anisotropic filtering.



Das Wasser ist zudem nicht wirklich auf High, besitzt allerdings die Simulation auf Boot und Geralt ohne dabei den Tesselationsgrad der PC-Version zu erreichen, egal auf welcher Stufe.


> Added to that, physics are greatly improved on the PC release. Water quality is set to high on PS4 and Xbox One, enabling water simulation that has boats rocking with oncoming waves. However the water detail is of a much higher quality on PC, with ripples rendered with a higher precision grade of tessellation.


Ich vermute eh, dass es sich beim Fehlen der Wassersimulation auf Niedrig und Mittel noch um einen Bug handelt.
http://giant.gfycat.com/FrankPowerlessCero.webm


----------



## TheMiz (23. Mai 2015)

ist halt nen multiplattform spiel und Cd Projekt red hat ja selbst gesagt dass sie zu wenig Mitarbeiter haben für drei plattformen und optimierung. die sache mit dem af und dem wasser wird übrigens noch gepatcht, war bei anderen spielen auch so. erst uncharted, god fo war, oder Tlou 2 werden zeigen was die konsole kann. irgendwelchen unerfahrenen konsolenprogrammierern aus Polen würde ich da nicht viel bedeutung schenken..


----------



## turbosnake (23. Mai 2015)

Sie haben selber gesagt das die Konsolen nicht ausgelastet sind, aber besser bekommen sie es es momentan nicht hin.



> erst uncharted, god fo war, oder Tlou 2 werden zeigen was die konsole kann.


Der Sprung wird kleiner ausfallen als bei der PS3,  da die Architektur weniger ungewöhnlich/kompliziert ist.


----------



## TheMiz (23. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Sprung wird kleiner ausfallen als bei der PS3,  da die Architektur weniger ungewöhnlich/kompliziert ist.


alles klar - bei welchem entwickler-studio arbeitest du denn?  immer diese labertaschen, es ist so traurig..


----------



## turbosnake (23. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bisher nirgends das Gegenteil gelesen.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Mai 2015)

Diese "unerfahrenen Konsolenprogrammierer" haben trotzdem das Beste und optisch schönste Rollenspiel der aktuellen  Zeit gemacht.


----------



## TheMiz (24. Mai 2015)

jo, weil sie Pc-programmier sind und dort 'unendlich' Leistung zur verfügun haben. Nvidia Hairworks kann man selbst mit einer 650 euro Gpu nicht flüssig spielen  das zeigt wie toll die polakken optimieren können, nämlich gar nicht. in ultra und hairworks und kanntenglättung ist the witcher 3 heute nicht flüssig spielbar, und das auf einer hardware die weit über 1500 euro kostet  ändert übrigens auch nichts daran dass die keine erfahrung mit konsolen haben außer einer 360 port und die ps4 sowie one versionen sind sicher nicht das maximum was geht


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich haben sie hervorragend programmiert, wenn man bedenkt dass The Witcher 3 super skaliert und auch auf schwacher Hardware mit reduzierten Details sehr gut läuft.

Hairworks ist außerdem selbst auf schwachen Karten (auch AMD Karten) super spielbar sofern man von 8 MSAA auf 4 MSAA schaltet.

Auf den Konsolen gibt es halt starke technische Limitierungen und gerade in einem Open World Spiel leidet das Spiel dann darunter.

Ich bin mir sicher sie haben ihr bestes gegeben.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2015)

Läuft ein Spiel auf aktueller PC Hardware in Ultra nicht flüssig, wird sich beschwert.
Läuft ein Spiel auf aktueller PC Hardware in Ultra flüssig, wird sich beschwert.
Hat ein Spiel kostenpflichtige (Day One) DLCs, wird sich beschwert.
Hat ein Spiel kostenlose  (Day One) DLCs, wird sich beschwert.
Hat ein Spiel keine (Day One) DLCs, wird sich beschwert.
Kommt es dagegen mit Bugs, wird sich beschwert.
Wird ein Spiel verschoben, wird sich beschwert.
Ohne Termin, wird spekuliert und...
Kommt es auf KS, obwohl[...],...
Kommt es jedes Jahr,..
Kommt es anders,..
Kommt es nie,..

Egal wie man es macht, es wird sich so oder so beschwert. 
Man kann es also nur falsch machen.



> jo, weil sie Pc-programmier sind und dort 'unendlich' Leistung zur verfügun haben. Nvidia Hairworks kann man selbst mit einer 650 euro Gpu nicht flüssig spielen


Und, wo ist das Problem? Ist ja nicht das es auf dem PC nur Ultra gibt. 
Dazu läuft es auf 330€GPUs mit 30 FPS und auf einer 300€GPU in "cineastischen" 24 FPS: The Witcher 3 im Technik-Test: CPU und GPU-Benchmarks [Test der Woche]
Wer hätte einen Vorteil wenn kein Hairworks dabei wäre? Niemand, also kann man es einbauen. 
Dazu ist Hairworks nicht die Baustelle von CD Projekt, sondern die von Nvidia. 



> ändert übrigens auch nichts daran dass die keine erfahrung mit konsolen haben außer einer 360 port und die ps4 sowie one versionen sind sicher nicht das maximum was geht


Und woher soll die Erfahrung kommen, wenn sie keine Spiele entwickeln?


----------



## feder19 (24. Mai 2015)

Da sieht man mal wieder: jedem das seine


----------



## stefan19931993 (2. August 2015)

Wii -ist am besten für s zocken mit der Freundin 

Xbox & PlayStation - für mehrere Kumpels im Haus ( außer jeder hat immer einen high end pc dabei

pc - wenn man alleine ist


----------



## NUC1 (23. August 2015)

Ist es möglich eine Intel NUC für LAN-Partys zu nutzen, bei denen ältere Spiele gespielt werden wie AoE II, Warcraft III oder C&C Generäle?
Kann man mit der integrierten Grafik (Intel HD 4000) arbeiten oder ist es möglich eine Grafikkarte einzubauen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. August 2015)

PC oder Konsole?

Wuerde meine PS4 meinem PC fast immer vorziehen 

Gemuetlicher, einfacher, bequemer.
Die exclusiven games sind grafisch absolute schmankerl.

Pc ist fuer mich eher fuer multigames, point and click und strategiespiele 

Spiele mit Online-Part spiele ich sowieso nur auf der ps4, da habe ich ne freidnslist mit leuten die ich auch wirklich kenne 

@nuc1

Einfach mal bei youtube schauen 
Da gibts paar videos dazu.

Ich denke fuer die von dir genannten games wird das schon reichen in niedrigen einstellungen 



Ich hab gestern mal the witcher 3 auf meinem i5 surface pro 3 installiert.
Niedrigste einstellungen und 720p.....
Stabile 15fps


----------



## Watertouch (24. August 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> PC oder Konsole?
> 
> Wuerde meine PS4 meinem PC fast immer vorziehen
> 
> ...


Hmm wenn du bei einer Konsole von Grafischen "Schmankerl" sprichst, hast du wohl keinen anständigen PC. Da hast du Schmankerl.


----------



## TheRev90 (24. August 2015)

Ganz klar wie schon oft zuvor erwähnt haben alle Plattformen Vor- und Nachteile.

Ich selbst möchte weder auf das eine noch auf das andere verzichten. 
Denn die Communities sind je nach Spiel derart verteilt, dass es bei manchen Titeln einfach kein Spaß macht auf der "falschen" Hardware zu spielen, als Beispiel möchte ich hier FIFA nennen.

Manchmal ist es auch einfach gemütlicher auf der Couch zu sitzen und sich einfach nur den Controller zu schnappen und loszulegen. 
Klar geht das auch über den PC mit Controller und wenn man alles vernetzt kann man auch durchaus Titel am TV über den PC spielen, jedoch ist dies mit Mehraufwand verbunden, den nur wenige betreiben wollen.

Ein weiterer Punkt sind exklusiv Titel, es gibt Titel die möchte man nun mal spielen und benötigt dementsprechend die passende Hardware dazu.

Das sind nur einige Gründe warum ich nicht auf eines der beiden Verzichten möchte, dennoch gilt bei mir ganz klar:  PC > Konsole !


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2015)

Ich sehe den größten Vorteil bei der KOnsolen das man nicht ständig aufrüsten muß. Dafür sind sie auf 1080p begrenzt.
Spiele kosten allerdings mehr, gerade für die PS4.
Mal gucken, wenn die PS 5 in 7 Jahren oder so kommt, ob die schon 4K kann.


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2015)

steve255 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich da einfach niemals entscheiden bzw. festlegen...



Zum Glück muss man das ja auch nicht.^^


----------



## RavionHD (24. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich sehe den größten Vorteil bei der KOnsolen das man nicht ständig aufrüsten muß. Dafür sind sie auf 1080p begrenzt.



Muss man auf dem PC auch nicht wenn Dir Konsolengrafik reichen (GTX750ti und ein i3 sind schon über Konsolenniveau in Sachen Grafik und Performance und werden wohl immer vor den Konsolen sein).


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Muss man auf dem PC auch nicht wenn Dir Konsolengrafik reichen (GTX750ti und ein i3 sind schon über Konsolenniveau in Sachen Grafik und Performance und werden wohl immer vor den Konsolen sein).



Darüber reden wir in 3-4 Jahren nochmal.


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Darüber reden wir in 3-4 Jahren nochmal.



Bisher reicht 3-4 Jahre alte Hardware noch locker um die Konsolen einzuseifen.


----------



## RavionHD (24. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Darüber reden wir in 3-4 Jahren nochmal.



Die CPU wird sicher reichen, gerade wegen DX12 wird sie der Konsolen CPU davonjagen.
Und die GPU vermutlich auch, was aber letztendlich egal ist da es in 3 bis 4 Jahren vermutluch GPU's geben wird die nur 100 Euro kosten und die Leistung einer GTX980 haben werden wo man dann wieder deutlich vor den Konsolen ist.
Aber selbst die GTX750ti wird wohl für Konsolenniveau und etwas drüber wohl immer reichen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2015)

Naja, kann man die GTX 750 Ti leistungstechnisch wirklich mit den aktuellen Grafikchips der Konsolen vergleichen?
Sind die nicht etwas besser? Die haben auch mehr Ram zur Verfügung oder nicht?


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. August 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hmm wenn du bei einer Konsole von Grafischen "Schmankerl" sprichst, hast du wohl keinen anständigen PC. Da hast du Schmankerl.



Schau mal in meine Signatur, mein PC ist durchaus "anständig".

Ändert aber nichts daran dass die Konsole bequemer ist und das bspw. kein Rennspiel am PC (habe Project Cars und asetto Corsa) so genial aussieht wie Driveclub.

Die PS4 ist ein tolles Teil, und gerade an den exklusives habe ich nichts grafisch auszusetzen
Ein witcherm3 z.b spiele ich dann aber lieber am pc mit controller in 4k und mit ~60fps, da multiverwionen auf pc immer besser sind.


----------



## RavionHD (24. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, kann man die GTX 750 Ti leistungstechnisch wirklich mit den aktuellen Grafikchips der Konsolen vergleichen?
> Sind die nicht etwas besser? Die haben auch mehr Ram zur Verfügung oder nicht?



Die GTX750ti ist deutlich besser als die Konsolen, die haben keine Chance.

Die Konsolen können ca. insgesamt ~6GB Ram benutzen.

Auf dem PC hat man zwischen 2 und 12 GB Vram auf der Grafikkarte und zwischen 8 und 16GB normalen Ram zur Verfügung.

*@warawarawiiu

Ist wohl Geschmackssache, Driveclub hat die besseren Regeneffekte, dafür finde ich die Automodelle in Project Cars besser.

*


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die GTX750ti ist deutlich besser als die Konsolen, die haben keine Chance.
> 
> Die Konsolen können ca. insgesamt ~6GB Ram benutzen.
> 
> Auf dem PC hat man zwischen 2 und 12 GB Vram auf der Grafikkarte und zwischen 8 und 16GB normalen Ram zur Verfügung.


Ich meinte jetzt nur den Grafikkspeicher und da hat die GTX 750 Ti 2Gb zur Verfügung.

Und bei den Konsolen holen sich die Grafikchips den VRAM auch vom Gesamtspeicher, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## RavionHD (24. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt nur den Grafikkspeicher und da hat die GTX 750 Ti 2Gb zur Verfügung.
> 
> Und bei den Konsolen holen sich die Grafikchips den VRAM auch vom Gesamtspeicher, soviel ich weiß.



Ja, aber die Spiele brauchen auch normalen Ram, das sind meist um die ~4GB, somit bleibt den Konsolen auch nur 1,5 bis maximal 2GB Ram für die Texturen welche auf dem PC den Vram betreffen, das sieht man auch den Texturen auf den Konsolen an die oft sehr niedrig aufgelöst sind.


----------



## TheRev90 (24. August 2015)

Wenn man auf der Konsole zockt, darf man halt keine Grafikhure sein


----------



## RavionHD (24. August 2015)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf der Konsole zockt, darf man halt keine Grafikhure sein



Dafür zahlst du aber auch sehr viel weniger.

Und Spiele wie The Order 1886 sind sehr hübsch, auch wenn einige Sachen echt stören (schwarze Balken, 30 Frames usw.).

Der Vorteil von einem PC ist dass sehr viele Leute einen Destkop PC haben, die meisten Fertig PC's haben sehr starke CPU's und sehr schwache GPU's, legt man da eine einigermaßen gute Grafikkarte rein (gebrauchte HD7950 für 150 Euro z.Bsp.) ist das Ding wieder voll Gaming fähig und deutlich über den Konsolen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. August 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dafür zahlst du aber auch sehr viel weniger..


Dafür kosten die Spiele mehr und Online spielen kostet auch kein Geld.


----------



## RavionHD (24. August 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dafür kosten die Spiele mehr und Online spielen kostet auch kein Geld.



Klar, auf Dauer kosten Konsolen mehr aufgrund der Spiele und der Onlinegebühren.
Dieses Geld wird bei PC Spielern in der Regel zum Aufrüsten verwendet.


----------



## turbosnake (24. August 2015)

Nur gibt es seit 2011 keine überzeugende Möglichkeiten.


----------



## kelevra (25. August 2015)

Die 750 Ti kann es schon ganz gut mit den aktuellen Konsolen aufnehmen, zumindest wenn man die bisher erschienen Titel sich anschaut. Zukunftsprognosen wage ich nicht abzugeben 
Exklusivtitel wie ein "Last of Us" oder "The Order 1886" genießen natürlich auch den Vorteil auf die Hardware optimiert worden zu sein. Den Aufwand betreibt man bei Crossplatform Titeln selten.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf der Konsole zockt, darf man halt keine Grafikhure sein



Uncharted, The Order, Ryse(ja gibts am Pc auch schon), Forza Horizon, Killzone usw.

Diese Spiele sehen dann doch ganz gut aus für eine 300 € (ist jetzt häufig im Angebot) Konsole


----------



## turbosnake (25. August 2015)

Machen (mir)  aber kein Spaß, zumindest Uncharted.


----------



## Xenus5111 (26. August 2015)

Also ich muss sagen ich kann dieses ganze gehate, dass immer wieder aufkommt eh nicht verstehen. Ich zocke die meiste Zeit am PC, habe aber trotzdem auch alle möglichen Konsolen zu Hause stehen. In meinem Freundeskreis sieht es auch so aus das am PC und an der Konsole gezockt wird. Momentan wird entweder Battlefield  am PC gespielt oder Destiny auf der PS4. Klar das die Grafik am PC besser aussieht, aber es kommt ja nicht nur auf die Grafik an. Hauptsache man Spaß beim zocken.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2015)

Und soviel schlechter ist die GRafik der Konsolen auch nicht.
Vielleicht wenn man mit einer Lupe die Details vergleicht.


----------



## Xenus5111 (26. August 2015)

Es kommt auch darauf an wo die Konsole angeschlossen ist. Da der Fernseher meistens eh von Frauchen blockiert ist benutze ich auch für meine Konsolen den PC Monitor.
Da merkt man dann auch einen großen unterschied von 55zoll auf 24zoll.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2015)

Wir zocken hier mit unserer PS4 auf einen großen Fernseher und ich muß sagen das es Spaß macht. Und die Grafik finde ich schick. 
Wenn ich daneben einen WQHD oder 4K Monitor stellen und direkt vergleichen würde, dann würde ich vielleicht wirkliche Unterschiede erkennen.
Aber meistens sind es nur ein paar Details. 
Ist ja genauso am PC bei den Einstellungen "sehr hoch" und "ultra". Kaum ein Unterschied, nur in der Leistung.


----------



## tandel (26. August 2015)

Ich bin seit 20 Jahren PC Spieler, hatte aber auch schon mal eine PS3. Uncharted, Ratched&Clank etc. haben mir viel Spaß gemacht. Wenn es mal eine gute Auswahl an PS4 Spielen gibt, hole ich mir vielleicht auch wieder eine PS4. So in 3-5 Jahren vielleicht. Bis dahin sind die Sachen auch wieder etwas billiger.
Shooter und RTS funktionieren für mich nicht auf einer Konsole. Klar kann man das machen ebenso wie mit Gewichten joggen gehen, Spaß ist was anderes.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (26. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und soviel schlechter ist die GRafik der Konsolen auch nicht.
> Vielleicht wenn man mit einer Lupe die Details vergleicht.



Ach, geht doch nicht. Höchstens 24fps und niedrig und mittelere Texturen 11!!!111


----------



## Unbekannter_User (26. August 2015)

Die Wii kann man voll vergessen! Es sei denn du willst Wii Sports oder Mario Kart Spielen. 

PCs finde ich viel krasser! Man kann wenigstens auch noch was anderes damit machen und aufrüsten (Außer dieser Fertigschrott aber das geht bei manchen auch)


----------



## Kusanar (26. August 2015)

Unbekannter_User schrieb:


> Die Wii kann man voll vergessen! Es sei denn du willst Wii Sports oder Mario Kart Spielen.
> 
> PCs finde ich viel krasser! Man kann wenigstens auch noch was anderes damit machen und aufrüsten (Außer dieser Fertigschrott aber das geht bei manchen auch)



Let mich latsch into sä basement to get sä niveau back up into sä erdgeschoß... *trampel, trampel, tür zuwerf*


----------



## turbosnake (26. August 2015)

Unbekannter_User schrieb:


> Die Wii kann man voll vergessen! Es sei denn du willst Wii Sports oder Mario Kart Spielen.
> )


Weil Xenoblade,  The Last Story,  Pandoras Tower und auf der U Bajonetta 2,  Xenoblade Chronicles und Devils Thrid so viel mit Mario oder Sport zu tun haben.


----------



## kelevra (26. August 2015)

Die Nintendo Konsolen darf man auf keinen Fall vergessen. Grafik hin oder her (habe selbst einige Konsolen hier, außer die aktuellen) hat Nintendo mit die besten Titel auf dem markt, wenn es um Story, Gameplay, Leveldesign angeht. Spielereihen wie Metroid oder Zelda sind einmalig und machen sehr viel Spaß, auch wenn sie grafisch nicht das beste sind, was möglich ist.

Leute die gerne auch mal ältere Spiele zocken, tun sich weniger aus Grafik. Natürlich freut es mich, wen ein Spiel wahnsinnig gut aussieht. Ich weiss mich aber auch an älteren und neuen Spielen mit weniger Grafikpracht zu erfreuen und deswegen spielen wir doch, wegen Spaß.


----------



## stefan19931993 (30. November 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir zocken hier mit unserer PS4 auf einen großen Fernseher und ich muß sagen das es Spaß macht. Und die Grafik finde ich schick.
> Wenn ich daneben einen WQHD oder 4K Monitor stellen und direkt vergleichen würde, dann würde ich vielleicht wirkliche Unterschiede erkennen.
> Aber meistens sind es nur ein paar Details.
> Ist ja genauso am PC bei den Einstellungen "sehr hoch" und "ultra". Kaum ein Unterschied, nur in der Leistung.



Du kannst grafisch keine 300€ Konsole mit einem ab 3000€ PC (ULTRA Settings 4k 60Hz oder WQHD mit 144Hz) vergleichen. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
Allein nur eine GTX 980ti kostet über doppelt so viel wie deine PS4.. und davon wirst 2 brauchen...

Ich hab übrigens beide varianten.


----------



## BarFly (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

hier will ich doch auch mal meinen Senf hinzufügen.



> Du kannst grafisch keine 300€ Konsole mit einem ab 3000€ PC (ULTRA Settings 4k 60Hz oder WQHD mit 144Hz) vergleichen. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
> Allein nur eine GTX 980ti kostet über doppelt so viel wie deine PS4.. und davon wirst 2 brauchen...


Für was braucht man 2 Karten? Um mit einer PS4  grafisch den Boden aufzuwischen reicht EINE  wie die HD7950 aber lässig aus.
Aber du hast schon recht, solch ein Vergleich wie der von dir beschriebene ist unzulässig, da irrelevant
Vergleichen wir mal die wirklichen Kosten:
Mein Rechner:

```
ASRock Fatal1ty H87  So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 
 Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz 
THERMALRIGHT HR-02 Macho
16GB (2x 8192MB) TeamGroup Elite Series DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11-11-11-28 Dual Kit
3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+
HDD - 2 x a 2TB
Samsung Evo 120GB als Bootplatte 
MAudio 2496 Musikkarte
LG Electronics BH16NS40 Blu-ray Disc Writer
BeQuiet 550 Watt
T.Flight Hotas Stick X
Pinnacle USB 700
[B][COLOR=#222222][FONT=Lato]Win7Pro/Kubuntu 15.10 [/FONT][/B]
```
Hat vor 2 Jahren! ca.700 € gekostet. Dazu kommt noch ein Gehäuse & ein Monitor.
Letzteres war, wie auch das BS, das Netzteil, Maus/keyboard, die Musikkarte und und eine der beiden HDDs schon vorhanden.
Nehmen wir mal die 700€ für meinen 2013 gekauften Rechner, rechnen nochmals 100€ für Gehäuse, Kühler und Monitor, welches alles schon längst da war, dazu und Vergleichen das mit einer Konsole.

 Konsole:
ca. 370 € inkl. Controller
Was brauchen wir noch?
Fernseher! - wird sehr gerne vergessen, denn alle gehen davon aus, dass der ja sowieso da ist. Es gibt aber nicht nur Singles da draußen,  Also müssen wir hier auch noch 400€ einkalkulieren.
Damit sind wir auch schon bei den 800€
Dazu brauchen wir aber immer noch einen Rechner! 
Wir wollen ja auch noch andere Dinge erledigen,
Musiksammlung, Videosammung & EBooksammlung erstellen verwalten und bearbeiten. Mach das mal mit einer Konsole.
Und vor allem wenn es um die Videosammlung geht, bei mir übrigens hunderte im TV (öffentlich Rechtliche Digitalsender!)  Mitschnitte von Konzerten und Musiksendungenu.
Alte Videokasseten zu digitalisieren ist auch möglich und mitunter nötig (Gekaufte werden nicht digitalisiert, das ist der Aufwand zu hoch, ist ähnlich wie bei CDs).
Es gibt aber immer wieder Fälle wo es bestimmte Musik/Filme nicht auf CD/DVD gibt und auch nie geben wird. Familien/Vereinsfeiern beispielsweise.
Für all das hat man in aller Regel schon einen recht potenten Rechner mit dem man dann auch alles bzw. nahezu alles, spielen kann. 

Aufrüsten:
Außer für 'Verschleissartikel' (größere HDD, bzw eine neue SSD) hatte ich bei meinem alten DualCore So. 775 Rechner zwischen 2007 und Ende 2013 ewig kein Geld mehr ausgegeben. Die einzige  Anschaffung war ein Update von einer GT7600  nVidia auf eine GT9600 als die im Preis bei ca. 100€ lag.
Soviel zu dem Thema 'Billiger'. 
Ist es mMn nur, wenn ich keinen Computer für höherwertige Aufgaben braucht/haben will.
Also wer mir mit dem Preis als Argument für eine Konsole kommt, sorry dem muss ich leider sagen, dass er das ganze Thema doch nochmals überdenken solle.
Stabilität
Leute - selbst Win7 ist mittlerweile stabil. Ich hatte letztmals irgendwann um 2004 (Colin McRae Rallye) Probleme mit der Hardware. Das Spiel lief nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte.
Ständiges updaten, usw. aufrüsten, patchen usw.:
Wenn ich mitbekomme wie viele Gigabyte aus dem Netz nachgeladen werden...... Bei dem Thema ist dann aber mittlerweile bestenfalls ein Unentschieden für die Konsole drin.
Und wer will mir erzählen, dass er bei  Multiplayergefechten entspannt auf dem Sofa lümmelt?  
Welche Haltung da wohl besser ist? Aufrecht im ergonomisch gestalteten Schreibtischstuhl mit Tastatur und Maus, Oder das 'lümmeln' auf dem Sofa?
Und ganz am Ende werfe ich noch die Preise für Spiele ins Feld.

Vorteile Konsole:
Hat es. 
Sicherheit, dass es läuft, 
Platzbedarf, wenn man außer Spielen nichts weiter am Computer macht, 
Schnelles Spiel zwischendurch.
Sehr gute Exklusivtitel (okay, nehmen wir die hundertfache Menge an PCOnly Titeln mal einfach nicht zur Kenntnis)


----------



## blautemple (7. Dezember 2015)

Und jetzt?


----------



## Primer (7. Dezember 2015)

...ist Weihnachten, das Fest der Nächstenliebe.


----------



## BarFly (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,



blautemple schrieb:


> Und jetzt?


Hab ich endlich mal meine Meinung hingeschrieben  



Primer schrieb:


> ...ist Weihnachten, das Fest der Nächstenliebe.


Ach das brauchts doch gar nicht, wer sich da persönlich angegangen fühlt nur weil man anderer Meinung ist.....


----------



## Dada18 (8. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hatte die tage die Wahl da meine gtx 470 nicht mehr im Rennen war für neue games... 
Hatte eine ps3 mit 26 Top Spielen aber als ich gelesen habe das neue Spiele kaum mehr produziert werden für die 3er und das neue star wars auch nicht stieß mir das ziemlich auf . Ich hab mich für meinen PC entschieden also ps3 weg gtx 970 her  und fertig 
Aber habe noch eine ps2 und eine 4 stehen aber auch nur im Schrank Rum


----------



## DaXXes (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde wenn man tatsächlich zu mehreren (mit Geschwister oder Freunden) regelmäßig zockt, ist ne Konsole die bessere Lösung.
Spielt man hauptsächlich alleine, würde ich den PC bevorzugen.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Dezember 2015)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Ich finde wenn man tatsächlich zu mehreren (mit Geschwister oder Freunden) regelmäßig zockt, ist ne Konsole die bessere Lösung.
> Spielt man hauptsächlich alleine, würde ich den PC bevorzugen.



Du meinst wohl auf lokaler Ebene zwecks Splitscreen und co.
Ja das stimmt.

Ansonsten spiele ich immer mit Freunden auf dem PC, aber halt per Teamspeak.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2015)

Wo hat man, abgesehen von der Wii U, noch einen Splitscreen?


----------



## Taonris (11. Dezember 2015)

Bspw Battlefront


----------



## Nessajah86 (11. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo hat man, abgesehen von der Wii U, noch einen Splitscreen?



Hi,
genau, ich hatte mir vor 3 Jahren eine gebrauchte XBOX360 gekauft,
mit einem Kumpel zusammen Diablo 3 und Resident Evil5 gesuchtet.
Dann hört es ja schon fast auf, ausser Sportspiele, auf die ich nicht stehe.

Für 95% der Spiele auf Konsole, braucht man einen Online Zugang und muss mit seinem Kumpel getrennt Zocken.
Echt schade. Eine Konsole sollte nicht nur Single-Player darstellen. Für mich sollte es eine Möglichkeit sein, mit meinen Kumpels
gemütlich und unkomlpliziert auf der Couch zu Zocken.

Deswegen wieder PC! *g* Einmal PC Gamer..immer PC-Gamer!


----------



## Todesklinge (11. Dezember 2015)

Die Spiele die ich spiele, gibt es auf der Konsole gar nicht, daher hat sich die Wahl für mich erübrigt.

Dafür schwört mein Bruder total auf die Konsole.
Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Worin die Konsole klar punkten kann, ist die einfache Bedienung.

Worin der PC klar punkten kann, ist die Vielfältigkeit.


----------



## BarFly (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

(Deutlicher) Vorteil PC:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...wochenende-vom-11-bis-13-dezember-2015-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nde-abwaertskompatibilitaet-zur-ps2-klar.html


----------



## BlackBetty466 (11. Dezember 2015)

Was ich unheimlich gerne auf der Konsole zocke sind lokale Multiplayer ohne Splitscreen. Z.B. die Legospiele oder Jump 'n Runs wie Rayman. Ich weiß, daß es die auch alle für PC gibt, aber der steht inzwischen im Anbau weit weg vom Wohnzimmer, so dass HDMI Verbindung schwierig wird. 

Dazu kommen noch Konsolenexklusive Spiele wie Skylanders oder Rockband. 

Strategiespiele gibt's dann auf dem Rechner (Schlacht um Mittelerde, Age of Empires, Anno, Heroes of the Storm). 


Bei Singleplayer ist mir die Plattform inzwischen egal, dank Steamsales, Humble Bundle und Key-geschenken habe ich manche Spiele für PC, dank Games with Gold habe ich andere auf den Xboxen. 
Vor knapp zwei Wochen habe ich mir (Cyber Monday) eine One zugelegt und hatte sofort, ohne ein einziges Spiel absichtlich für die One zu kaufen, schon 50 (!) Spiele in der Bibliothek...


----------



## Kashura (15. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand Erfarhung mit den Call of Duty spielen im lokal coop? Meine Frau und ich spielen gerne Shooter zusammen gegen KI aber der Laptop hat etwas den Geist aufgegeben. Bevor es nächstes Jahr ein neuen PC gibt wollte ich mal sowas wie Ghosts oder Advanced Warfare auf der PS4 oder Black Ops 2 auf der Wii U ausprobieren. Gute Idee oder eher nicht so?


----------



## Devils-Child (16. Dezember 2015)

1. Pc, dann lange nix und dann die PS4


----------



## Redrudi (20. Dezember 2015)

Habe die PS3 und mir nun vor kurzem noch einen PC zusammen gebaut.


----------



## Adrian_S (27. Dezember 2015)

Lol welche 1,2% haben denn für Wii gestimmt ist das hier nicht ein PC Forum?? (also am besten 100% PC?)


----------



## Senikz (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich Spiele tatsächlich manchmal noch Mortal Kombat 3 auf SNES fehlt mir oben leider muss der Gerät her halten


----------



## DarfVadder (30. Dezember 2015)

[x] XBOX... gibt nichts besseres!


----------



## bewdde (3. Januar 2016)

Mit der PS1 aufgewachsen, und das Zocken für mich entdeckt, ob Playstation, Xbox oder die Nintndo Konsolen.
Am PC sind Games wie Rocket League etc. vertreten. War aber schon immer mehr Konsolen- als PC Spieler.


----------

